# 1st from Seed Grow (Cowboy Style)



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2008)

So its not my first grow but it is my first from seed ( none of which i have any idea what they are but hey, i got a bag of 50 free seeds from a mate and thougth surely some will come good, he has two amazin looking ladies from the same bag...) 

am using normal compost from BnQ, big pots ( i have no idea how big i just bught them cheap ) a 400W HPS and am going to use bio bizz big bud and overdrive. i presently have them in a room not big enough for them, in which i try to sleep though its light and and theres a strange buzzing noise from somewhere hahaha...

anyway i germinated them ive stuck them in some pots and now their starting to take off! hopefully ill have some bomb ass shizzle for santa crizzle

the bottom pics are of the two ladies my friend has currently 1 week from chop chop time.

watch this space.....


----------



## ganjaman13 (Sep 25, 2008)

dude mere words are not enough to describe picture 4 nice grow


----------



## Nahasapeemapetilon (Sep 25, 2008)

What kind of light are you using? I only see one little one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2008)

ganjaman13 said:


> dude mere words are not enough to describe picture 4 nice grow



cheers, i wish that were mine but im guessing with a little luck i should get something along those lines using the same bag of seeds, my friends setup is a bit more proffesional than mine i must admit, hes using hammerhead and a proper tent with 600w hps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2008)

Nahasapeemapetilon said:


> What kind of light are you using? I only see one little one


hi! the one you can see is a desk lamp with a whopping 12w energy saver in it hahahaha im actually using a 400w hps now


----------



## spindoktor (Sep 25, 2008)

I dont know if i am in the right blog here, but i've got 4 week to two week old plants in a DWC system. The leaves look healthy but the stems seem REALLY weak like they can't even hold up the leaves. What am i doing wrong!!! I used only water for the first week than i added 1/4 the recommended nutrient additive to the water. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2008)

sorry man i think you are in the wrong place im nowhere near experienced enough to answer that


----------



## spindoktor (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks anyway!!


----------



## Nahasapeemapetilon (Sep 25, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hi! the one you can see is a desk lamp with a whopping 12w energy saver in it hahahaha im actually using a 400w hps now


Cool...at first I thought you just had a shitty 12w energy saver, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2008)

so the first couple of sets of leaves are starting to take form, some of them are a bit snaggle tooth  but im an equal oppurtunties employer...

am guessing the faster stronger looking ones will be more productive?!


----------



## Nahasapeemapetilon (Sep 26, 2008)

Maybe, but maybe not. Sometimes the weaker looking ones will catch right up or even pass the ones that look really good at first. How close is the light to all of them?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2008)

hi! at present its a bit far at 3 ft but thats going to change this weekend im moving house and the garden will have a new home. i should have really waited to start the grow till after the move but that meant nothing being ready in time for xmas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2008)

so its been a while... i moved house but havent moved the garden due to my fridge/freezer being knackered  meaning a visit from the landlord in about 6 days when he gets back from a holiday in spain. i dont know what im more gutted about having no fridge or being seperated from me bairns... one seems to have sprouted a fork ?!?!?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2008)

So i got a new 125W envirolight and reflector and covered a cupboard in mylar, the next temporary measure till i can organise a bud box  

ive moved them into the new gaffe but done away with a couple of the weaker looking ones due to space requirements...

i wonder now though if i should have got a 200W as i have 8 ladies in the garden??? what affect will going from a 400W HPS to an envirolight? will the growth rate slow, I expect it will but as this is temporary it doesnt matter too much. the space will be used for a couple of mothers soon. i reckon 125 enviro should be ample light for them.

sorry for the dark pic ( the ladies are sleeping ) ill post one soon in the 'daytime' haha

forgot to mention ive bought some seeds for the next run through 'kali mist', 'hindu kush skunk' and 'blue moonshine' cant wait to pop those magic beans ive been wanting to grow some different coloured skunk for a while.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING GIRLS


----------



## Londoner (Oct 5, 2008)

ATB mate, subscribed. Do yourself a favour and get a secret jardin tent, budboxes are shite, trust me.

All the corner connectors broke while trying to stretch the skin over the frame, the skins are made to small for the frame, because the skin is so stretched the stitching is stretched too, most of the zip toggles pulled off in my hand the first time i zipped it up and it has pinhole light leaks everywhere, theyre mickey mouse tents mate, i sorted all the problems with mine myself but it takes the piss for the price they ask for them.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 5, 2008)

And your pals plant looks fuckin awesome mate, real high calyx-leaf ratio  whats the strain? looks like ss chronic to me?


----------



## Londoner (Oct 5, 2008)

spindoktor said:


> I dont know if i am in the right blog here, but i've got 4 week to two week old plants in a DWC system. The leaves look healthy but the stems seem REALLY weak like they can't even hold up the leaves. What am i doing wrong!!! I used only water for the first week than i added 1/4 the recommended nutrient additive to the water. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


OFF TOPIC! get an oscillating fan on your plants and stop hijacking grow journals


----------



## Londoner (Oct 5, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so the first couple of sets of leaves are starting to take form, some of them are a bit snaggle tooth  but im an equal oppurtunties employer...
> 
> am guessing the faster stronger looking ones will be more productive?!


Not always mate, some are just slow starters, sometimes the small weak lookin ones give you the best tasting bud, although smaller yields.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2008)

Londoner said:


> ATB mate, subscribed. Do yourself a favour and get a secret jardin tent, budboxes are shite, trust me.
> 
> All the corner connectors broke while trying to stretch the skin over the frame, the skins are made to small for the frame, because the skin is so stretched the stitching is stretched too, most of the zip toggles pulled off in my hand the first time i zipped it up and it has pinhole light leaks everywhere, theyre mickey mouse tents mate, i sorted all the problems with mine myself but it takes the piss for the price they ask for them.


cheers for the heads up londoner! i was basically looking for the cheapest 120cm x 120cm x 200cm and judging by the smell coming from the cupboard id best get a move on... i thought they wouldnt start smelling for at least another 2-3 weeks but sure enough they're startin to kick up stink  and funnily enough its only the largest one thats smelling?!? how weirds that!

as for my pals strain we have no idea the seeds came out of a mix up bag someone had gifted! sadly in the very last week a couple of branches started developing male bananas  he was going to chop them straight down but i advised just lopping off the branches that had them while he flushed them through a couple more days... its hanging presently and should be good for smokin come the weekend, (hes already tried a bit and it knocked him on his arse) 

as you say even the weaker ones pick up! snaggletooth (1st pic) is coming along nicely


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2008)

i guess they're in the boring stage presently. just plodding along...


----------



## Londoner (Oct 8, 2008)

Ello mate, lookin good, indeed this is the boring stage.

I never noticed that you put the extra envirolite in, i always put a couple of enviros in with my 600 come cooler weather, they really help with any dull less lit areas, i just hang mine vertically on the hanging flexes you can buy, you can get em pretty damn close too! Just be carefull theyll still burn leaves if they touch or are too close, many people seem to think they wont for some strange reason.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2008)

haha i know its sad but i still love looking to see how much theyve grown overnight even though i cant really tell..... the big enviro is just temp till the tent arrives this week  then those girls are going under the 400 hps i was wondering if i could get away with putting a 600w in the same fitting?? i got the set up from a mate whos a sparky n shall we say like my grow its a bit cowboy/ghetto stylee.... the ballast doesnt look like any ive seen in any shop.....pic tomorrow


----------



## Londoner (Oct 8, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha i know its sad but i still love looking to see how much theyve grown overnight even though i cant really tell..... the big enviro is just temp till the tent arrives this week  then those girls are going under the 400 hps i was wondering if i could get away with putting a 600w in the same fitting?? i got the set up from a mate whos a sparky n shall we say like my grow its a bit cowboy/ghetto stylee.... the ballast doesnt look like any ive seen in any shop.....pic tomorrow


If its a 400w ballast you can only use a 400w lamp with it, you can put a 600w lamp in the same reflector and E40 screw fitting theyre universal, you just need to change the ballast over to a 600w.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2008)

awlright londoner heres the pic of my previous cowboy setup, the last grows ive done have been with this bad boy (without even a reflector just white walls, the shame haha)

1st pic the light rig. 2nd 3rd pic a side project.HAHAHA  

4th the ladies.

ordering my tent today ( not the bud box ).............


----------



## Londoner (Oct 9, 2008)

Woah man, that light set up looks dodgy mate.

Its all wired up in solid core twin + earth!

Is the earth even wired to the plug? Looks like just the live n neutral goin from the ballast-plug?

Are you running a timer + contactor relay with that?

Id get a sealed ballast box asap mate, and your mates a sparky?? lol

Im no spark mate but i do work in the building trade alongside sparkys and thats just dodgy man.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 9, 2008)

The ladies and the side project look good though mate, whats that plant? i know its name but i just think of it, its too early still lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2008)

The side project is a swiss cheese plant ! its totally unruly so i chopped it down n stuck it in a bucket of water about 2 weeks ago n all the white roots have grown in just plain H20 i need to visit BnQ n get some more soil soon anyway....


----------



## wutter (Oct 9, 2008)

cool stuff man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Woah man, that light set up looks dodgy mate.
> Its all wired up in solid core twin + earth!
> Is the earth even wired to the plug? Looks like just the live n neutral goin from the ballast-plug?
> Are you running a timer + contactor relay with that?
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2008)

wutter said:


> cool stuff man


cheers though am starting to get worried about the wiring/fire risks 

its as ghetto as it ghetts heheh


----------



## wutter (Oct 10, 2008)

Should get some electrical tape and tape that shit up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2008)

wutter said:


> Should get some electrical tape and tape that shit up


yeah thats the plan... am considering getting a 200w red enviro or i saw on ebay a complete 600w hps setup for £72 ish with reflector ballast n bulb i might just bite the bullet n spend some more cash i dont have :/


----------



## Londoner (Oct 10, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> forgive my ignorance but whats wrong with soild core n earth? as for the earth being wired to the plu, you know ive never looked
> 
> as for getting a sealed ballast box it's going to have to wait for at least a month or two possibly  funds being tighter than a ducks arse ( ive just moved into my own gaffe, just me to be able to do this )
> 
> ...


The reason solid copper core wiring isnt great is because its meant for static wiring installations, in other words, put in a wall, under floors and in ceilings etc etc and then left there, solid state cable is used when the there will no movement in the cable, see when solid core cable has been bent and moved around a few times, the cable core has a habit of breaking, if you get a piece of bare copper solid core cable and bend it a few times it will become weak and snap, with flex you can bend it all you want.

The earth isnt connected, i can see it pointing up in the air not connected to anything, and i can clearly see only two cable cores going from the ballast-plug lol

And the cable going into the plug isnt secured properly, looks like the plugs cable clamp is clamping down on the two inner cores as opposed to clamping down on all three cores plus the outer insulation of the cable.





wutter said:


> Should get some electrical tape and tape that shit up


Dont mean to sound a dick but insulation tape wouldnt help much, it isnt earthed, if the anything becomes live theres no earth to carry the current away. zzzzzzzzz lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah thats the plan... am considering getting a 200w red enviro or i saw on ebay a complete 600w hps setup for £72 ish with reflector ballast n bulb i might just bite the bullet n spend some more cash i dont have :/


Have a look mate, complete 600w systems £45, theyre second hand but come with a 6month warantee from a big name growshop.

It says theyre available to collect from the store, but you could e-mail them and they might send one out?

Hydroponics Second Hand Deals, London/Surrey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2008)

Londoner said:


> The reason solid copper core wiring isnt great is because its meant for static wiring installations, in other words, put in a wall, under floors and in ceilings etc etc and then left there, solid state cable is used when the there will no movement in the cable, see when solid core cable has been bent and moved around a few times, the cable core has a habit of breaking, if you get a piece of bare copper solid core cable and bend it a few times it will become weak and snap, with flex you can bend it all you want.
> 
> The earth isnt connected, i can see it pointing up in the air not connected to anything, and i can clearly see only two cable cores going from the ballast-plug lol
> 
> ...



 shows you how much i know....

well....... looks like ill be shelling out not as much then! cheers again for the heads up londoner i guess its a small miracle i havent burnt my house down or electrocuted myself  

guess ill be getting a new setup on payday i figure i wont need it as im only 3 ish weeks into veg from seed. another two weeks is payday so alls good... 

after discussions with a friend ive decided not to earth it via a radiator..... 

told you it was cowboy style. 

thanks londoner


----------



## Londoner (Oct 10, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i guess its a small miracle i havent burnt my house down or electrocuted myself
> after discussions with a friend ive decided not to earth it via a radiator.....


Earthing via a radiator? roflmao OMG!  Yea you can earth via a radiator, BUT, did you check that all the radiators are earth bonded up to code and connected to the earth strip found in the consumer unit? And test the earth continuity?

If its not connected (and people often remove the bond connectors because they think its unimportant ) then its useless earthing to it, youd still get fried in the event of you touching the ballast casing or anything else metal if it becomes live because of a wiring fault, and i can see a couple of them LOL

And the whole thing is mounted on a wooden board too, ballasts and other electrical equipment ideally shouldnt be near any combustible material, ballasts can get really hot and the wood can ignite should there be even a spark coming from a faulty ballast.

Mate do yaself a favour and get a proper ballast and reflector as soon as you can afford it, its not worth the risk mate for 45 quid.

Dont mean to shit on your sparky mate or your light its just Iv read so many stories about growroom fires and 99% percent of them are caused by badly wired ballasts and substandard electrical gear, and i wouldnt want you to become part of the statistics and if there is a fire and your lucky to escape with your life, you'l only be branded a psycotic, extra strong skunk induced drug factory mastermind, you know how it is here in the uk  eh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Earthing via a radiator? roflmao OMG!  Yea you can earth via a radiator, BUT, did you check that all the radiators are earth bonded up to code and connected to the earth strip found in the consumer unit? And test the earth continuity?
> 
> If its not connected (and people often remove the bond connectors because they think its unimportant ) then its useless earthing to it, youd still get fried in the event of you touching the ballast casing or anything else metal if it becomes live because of a wiring fault, and i can see a couple of them LOL
> 
> ...



alright londoner! hahahaa ME?!? just see the news can't you "a super potent skunk addled criminal mastermind suffering psycosis with a poor electrical knowledge burnt down a flat somewhere in the north of england last night" 

it wasnt the sparky who suggested i earth via the radiator, I'm not that crazy... yeah ill be getting a new light setup pronto i reckon a 600W for my 1.2 x1.2 x2 should be more than ample. scary bit is my boss was like, ive set up much more dangerours things and used them for years! i said well i was just going to bin it but if you want it..... so it has a new home

ive got some new pics of the girls after i stransplanted the couple i had doubled up in one pot. all looking well even the snaggletooth one however its nowhere near as developed as the rest.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2008)

more pics and a possible new set of lights...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2008)

so i got paranoid about the smell in the cupboard i was using ( its under my neighbours staircase  so i moved them inot their own room n built a makeshift box haha it was like building a fort as a kid, two chest of draws with the metal frame of the bed over it to hang the light and stuck the mylar over the lot! 

plus side is the smell is contained and theres now room for a 6inch oscilating fan  there was some mixup with my tent order apparently they cant send the thing to a different address to the cards or some bollocks.... so its just being sent today 

anyhow the new cowboy style box as is:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2008)

1.2m x 1.2m x 2m sounds quite small when you look at it in actual fact its frickin big, and a bastard to put together after a smoke.... a two person job ( my lass had to help her not being stoned was deffo the key )

i got a secret jardin(£114.82) over the bud box(144.99) and to be honest i think i should have paid the extra looking at it, the airflaps have nothing to hold them up and are far from lightproof...also the cross bars for tensioning the roof dont quite fit properly  though there was an extra one?!?! see pics

the reflective inside is nowhere near as reflective as the mylar in my cupboard either  but i guess thatll change when the 600hps is fitted. 

overall am happy with it as the plants are now stinking up a spare room instead of the cupboard under the nieghbours stairs.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2008)

plants in their new home


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 16, 2008)

they look happy


----------



## Londoner (Oct 16, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m sounds quite small when you look at it in actual fact its frickin big, and a bastard to put together after a smoke.... a two person job ( my lass had to help her not being stoned was deffo the key )
> 
> i got a secret jardin(£114.82) over the bud box(144.99) and to be honest i think i should have paid the extra looking at it, the airflaps have nothing to hold them up and are far from lightproof...also the cross bars for tensioning the roof dont quite fit properly  though there was an extra one?!?! see pics
> 
> ...


Easy geez. 

The top bars are supposed to cross eachother mate, thats why one sits lower than the other, the intake flaps are just additional intakes and should be left closed, your extractor will still pull air through them, theyre far from air tight when closed, and most of the air is drawn in through the round intake in the bottom anyway, provided you have an adaquate extractor??

And you thought that was hard to put up? You wanna try doing a budbox mate, took me good part of a day to do mine, after all the connectors broke because the skins are too small and wont fit over the frame, and had to make my own connectors!

Putting up my new DR street took all of 15mins, no problems.

My budbox shone light out from everywhere when i first fired up the 600 in it, its only because the budbox is in a dark cupboard with the door ajar that keeps light from entering/escaping!

Isnt that the DR street range tent you got? Looks the same as my DR street, theyre advertised as not being quite as light tight and less reflective than the standard DR's but loads cheaper, and you can always line it out with mylar later on, which would make it more reflective and light tight, i lined my budbox xl with diamond mylar a little while ago.

Check out what ive just done with mine, new journal link in sig.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2008)

alright man?! yeah id twigged the crossbars were different n one sits on the other, i still dont know what the third ones for? the floor/spare?? anyways it just doesnt seem to fit i mean i put it on and start moving in the tent and theres a metal ping sound and its popped off?! it actually hit me on the head when the tent skin wasnt on it... anyway i duct taped the thing down n alls well

as for an adequate fan i decided perhaps against my better judgement to not get a fan/duct/filter deal and get the bits in part cheaper... i got this(see pic) at Fantronix Home Page


Up to 250 m3/h airflow rate and will handle up to 370 Pa resistance.
Low consumption 59 watt long life ball bearing motor with thermal overload protection, 240 Vac
47 dB(A) @ 3m distance sound level.
*£32.41 Including VAT *

sadly no thermostat or wires either 

as for the tent it does look like a mirror copy if the DR??? i imagine they all come from the same factory and just have a different logo stamped onto the corner?! n yeah ill be putting the mylar in later possibly depending on how reflective it is with a 600w in? guess i wont know till then but ill still have the mylar, i was going to use it in the mother cupboard but its cheap enough...

good work in the new journal mate cant wait to see them puts full of sweet MJ


----------



## crazy-mental (Oct 17, 2008)

cowboy style?.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

lmao  i was wondering da same


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2008)

in the uk we call shoddy stradesmen cowboys, no offence to any real cattle ranchers etc


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

bloody uks....


----------



## crazy-mental (Oct 17, 2008)

i am from uk.
i thought was a rancher version of getto.lol

i understand now when you say cowboy.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 17, 2008)

lol never heard of cowboy builders etc??


----------



## crazy-mental (Oct 17, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> lmao  i was wondering da same


 hey cheeta.
i like your sign pic.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 17, 2008)

lol me 2 man !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2008)

so i got time this weekend to wire up my my new fan which is a beast! seriously i plugged it in for a test run n it sounded like a chopper had flown into the room, am pleased i got insulated ducting  and i still might have to wrap some foam round the thing...

i was wondering whats the consensus on running the fan 24-7 for odour control reasons? good idea bad idea should i just get a pot of ONA n only use the fan when the light is on? am also thinking the cost implications?!?!?

i also knocked up my own version of one of those green eye see in your grow room when its dark torch devices

i took a quick pic from the corner of the tent! the ladies are coming along nicely...

its roll on payday time n i get a new 600W HPS and a carbon filter to go on the end of the beast then 12/12 begins


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2008)

i reckon im going to leave them for another week n a half then 12/12 those babies!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 20, 2008)

Great link to them fans mate, theyre dirt cheap!! Nice1

Been wanting an intake fan for my flower room just for the summer grows, one 'o them'l do nicely!

Yea you wanna keep that fan running 24/7 mate.

Plants looking great! Bet ya cant wait to 12/12 them fuckers eh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah i couldnt believe it when i did some price comparisons i was looking at £55ish i thought naaa as usual it'll be hiked up if it has owt to do with hydroponics and therell likely be an ordinary alternative much cheaper! 

only thing to bare in mind is that theres no cable/plug with it but i picked up 3m of cable from maplins for £4.50 n used an old plug n fuse

i was thinking 24/7 otherwise the smell would just escape anyway haha 

roll on payday when i get a carbon filter and a new 600w setup and BOOOOM 12/12 i was hoping to do it sooner but the plants are still a bit small some of them. Some are about a foot n a half others only a foot so a further 9 weeks on is going to be past xmas


----------



## Londoner (Oct 20, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> roll on payday when i get a carbon filter and a new 600w setup and BOOOOM 12/12 (


Thats the shit mate, theyll love ya for that!

12-18" tall is well big enough to flower if you wanted to 12 em sooner?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2008)

i do want to but it means using the old light setup which doesn't even have a reflector  im tempted to do it anyway as itsonly short term.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2008)

so the ladies are developing weird traits i think this is mostly down to them being random bagseed.... some leaves are hanging like palm leaves some are curling at the edges others are just plodding along at about a foot tall and two of them are nearly double the size of the rest?!?!

im thinking of taking the two biggest and 12/12ing them in the momma cupboard and letting the rest mature in height a bit more before i 12/12 them

couple of rusty looking spots but am not too worried about them...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2008)

ready to 12/12???


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah u can go for it if ya want! how old are the plants??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> yeah u can go for it if ya want! how old are the plants??


hey cheetah theyll be 6 weeks in the dirt on sunday water for just the first few weeks to let them feed of nutes in the soil n theyve had a few feeds of biobizz first one was very low dose gradually increased next dose will be full strength


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2008)

so i waited till the cycle in the tent ended its run of 18hrs. Setup the cupboard and put the two biggest ladies into it and sat and watched the temp go up and up and up.... when it hit 41C i thought this aint happening without a small fan or proper venting so chucked the two back in the tent 

guess ill just have to wait


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice looking plants!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2008)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> Nice looking plants!!


cheers dude! i just wish theyd grow faster hahaha


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Oct 24, 2008)

They definately will when you start flowering!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2008)

cheers fella and good luck with your mango and northen!


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Oct 24, 2008)

I already fudged that up, but not too much...lol... harvesting those Saturday, working with White widow and double gum now..... but thanks!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2008)

DOH oh well better luck next time! my last lot was bubblegum its an awesome smoke check my gallery


----------



## Londoner (Oct 24, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey cheetah theyll be 6 weeks in the dirt on sunday water for just the first few weeks to let them feed of nutes in the soil n theyve had a few feeds of biobizz first one was very low dose gradually increased next dose will be full strength


I wouldnt give them full dosages of bio bizz mate youl burn em.

The max strength i use is 1ml grow and 3ml bloom p/ltr of water and thats in full flower.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> so i waited till the cycle in the tent ended its run of 18hrs. Setup the cupboard and put the two biggest ladies into it and sat and watched the temp go up and up and up.... when it hit 41C i thought this aint happening without a small fan or proper venting so chucked the two back in the tent
> 
> guess ill just have to wait


Thought you had an inline fan now mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2008)

Londoner said:


> I wouldnt give them full dosages of bio bizz mate youl burn em.
> 
> cheers! i'm not up to full strength yet so ill just keep them at about half i reckon thats like 2-3 ml per litre, should be ok eh?
> 
> Thought you had an inline fan now mate?


i do have the fan but not the filter yet i know cart before the horse n all that but come payday ill switch 12/12 with the new light and filter/ fan...

i just stuck that dicey old light setup in the mother cupboard with the two largest plants to have some ready before xmas, obviously (in hindsight) without venting or a fan it was like dante's inferno so i just whipped them back inot the tent they were only under the 400hps for like half an hour over the 18/6 so it shouldnt have stressed em too much i hope


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2008)

so all the ladies are looking good one has some curled up leaves but is also the biggest strongest looking plant?! wtf...

the first couple of pics are the beginnings (i think/hope) of preflowers... a little blurry sorry.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2008)

so i set to and sterted germinating the seeds i got from picknmixseeds.co.uk (genius idea like a penny mix up for potheads)

i got:

1 x blue moonshine fem - 9 weeker ( hoping to make this one a momma )
2 x hindu kush reg - 9 weeker 
1 x kali mist - 10-13 weeker 

ive also put a bagseed from a delicious bag of cinderella which im hoping will come good cos that shits like nothing else 

here's hoping they all germ!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 29, 2008)

Lookin good Don matey, its all gravy man.

So are we on 12/12 yet mate?

Good luck with crackin the new beans


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2008)

My boss is sympathetic n gave me an advance on my wages so i paid some $$$ into the bank yesterday so i can order the 600 setup today  so by the weekend the fan and the 600 should be rollin' !!! and hopefully ill have some beans to plant  

Its all absolutely bisto mate for sure! 

ive been having a bit of a debate with myself, now that ive got the new beans on the go should i bother taking some cuts of what i have (bagseed) to cover me for the eventuality of some of them being males? cos ill need to do it soon if im going to, part of me says the plants arent that big and i should just take my chances and come what may?!?! only the moonshine is a deffo fem?!?!? the indecision of being a stoner..... any ideas?

ps can i get a little huff o that honey oil for my cataracts?! hehehe


----------



## Londoner (Oct 29, 2008)

Skins up an oil spliff for ya mate.

Yea take some clones man, just use some lower branches that should be removed anyway because they hardly get any light and take energy away from the tops.

You got a cloning kit mate?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 29, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> My boss is sympathetic n gave me an advance on my wages so i paid some $$$ into the bank yesterday so i can order the 600 setup today  so by the weekend the fan and the 600 should be rollin' !!! and hopefully ill have some beans to plant
> 
> Its all absolutely bisto mate for sure!
> 
> ...


 hahahaha,.........yea 600 is the only way to go . i run two of them. if you ever get a hortilux bulb, best in vestment youll make on a bulb,they keep the internodes very close even with stretchy sativas...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Skins up an oil spliff for ya mate. cheers!!!
> 
> Yea take some clones man, just use some lower branches that should be removed anyway because they hardly get any light and take energy away from the tops.
> 
> You got a cloning kit mate?


im gonna get me one of those honey b carry on's the honey looks amazing 

well ive got a bottle of clonex gel and some plastic cups but i wouldnt go so far as to call it a kit.... hahah do you mean i need a propagator? 

i was thinking about getting one this week as their cheap as chips. i gather cloning is fairly easy with rockwool but i was going to just use rooting and cutting soil from BnQ and the clonex and just whack them under the cfl?! or should i get a propagator?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2008)

raiderman said:


> hahahaha,.........yea 600 is the only way to go . i run two of them. if you ever get a hortilux bulb, best in vestment youll make on a bulb,they keep the internodes very close even with stretchy sativas...


cheers for the heads up! the offer on ebay says 'New 600w Sunmaster or Sylvania Grolux HPS Lamp' which due to my $$$ situation is gonna have to do me till the crop is ready... then i can stop doing this shit half arsed n get it done properly...

check it out £69.99 

Complete 600w Compact hps Grow Light System Hydroponics on eBay, also Hydroponics, Plants Seeds Bulbs, Garden Plants, Home Garden (end time 31-Oct-08 21:00:00 GMT)


----------



## Londoner (Oct 30, 2008)

Dont think you can get hortilux bulbs here can you?

I use dual spec grolux 600w


----------



## Londoner (Oct 30, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im gonna get me one of those honey b carry on's the honey looks amazing
> 
> well ive got a bottle of clonex gel and some plastic cups but i wouldnt go so far as to call it a kit.... hahah do you mean i need a propagator?
> 
> i was thinking about getting one this week as their cheap as chips. i gather cloning is fairly easy with rockwool but i was going to just use rooting and cutting soil from BnQ and the clonex and just whack them under the cfl?! or should i get a propagator?


Yea youl need some sorta propagator mate, as you say theyre cheap as anything, i root cuts in either root riot cubes or jiffy pellets, i cant be arsed with rockwool, PH'ing n all that crap lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2008)

filter came today and the 600hps setup is ordered n will be here hopefully tomorrow so i can switch 12/12 this weekend!!!! 

i also bought 16 9ltr pots and some 4 inch peat pots for my clones! the wifey in morrisons eyed me somewhat suspiciously i might add heheh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Dont think you can get hortilux bulbs here can you?
> 
> I use dual spec grolux 600w


looked yesterday n couldnt find a uk stockist like?!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 30, 2008)

Yea id never even heard of em till i started comin on ere lol who are they made by? is it phillips?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2008)

got the fan/filter up and running, works a treat, sounds like a chopper in the spare room but it doesnt smell like a coffee shop so am happy... the bluemoonshine bean has sprouted and the two hindu kush but nothing of the kali mist or the cinderella


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Yea id never even heard of em till i started comin on ere lol who are they made by? is it phillips?



not sure man. cant find a similar bulb in the uk n im deffo not paying the flea bay prices


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2008)

So the bloke at the ebay shop i bought the light from has been off sick for a week and has a 90 order backlog before he even packs my order FFS so tonight i will be installing the ghetto light for the meantime.


----------



## Londoner (Nov 3, 2008)

FFS thats bollox Don, i only ever wait two workin days for grow gear to be delivered, id never buy anything from ebay lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2008)

Londoner said:


> FFS thats bollox Don, i only ever wait two workin days for grow gear to be delivered, id never buy anything from ebay lol



I know i know i shouldnt have especially grow stuff, but it was a good deal... just means the clones im taking from the tops will be a bit further on so i guess its not that bad. the ebay shop says 48hrs parcelforce i hope i get some freebies....

worse still i went home with the intention of getting stuck in to knocking up some clones to discover the girls all droopy n sad looking. so i watered them n n they have picked up a bit this morning, thing is some of the leaves have this weird curling going on but only say 2-3 out of 5-7 of the leaves on one fan (multiple plants tho)?! any ideas/ advice?

oh and i put the moonshine and hindu kush beans into peat pots n under the enviro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2008)

clones taken from the lower branches, fingers crossed (my first attempt at cloning)


----------



## Londoner (Nov 5, 2008)

Good for you, jump on the cloning train mate, iv just done my 25 clones for the SOG, been cloning for a while but iv never flowered a grow entirely of clones before.

I see your using root riots, cant go wrong with them, iv never had a clone fail in them yet  did you dip the cut in clonex too?

Your leaf curling up looks a little like a bit of heatstress to me, but it dont look too bad so dont sweat about it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Good for you, jump on the cloning train mate, iv just done my 25 clones for the SOG, been cloning for a while but iv never flowered a grow entirely of clones before.
> 
> I see your using root riots, cant go wrong with them, iv never had a clone fail in them yet  did you dip the cut in clonex too?
> 
> Your leaf curling up looks a little like a bit of heatstress to me, but it dont look too bad so dont sweat about it.


alright mate?! yeah i saw you had plenty clones kickin off, best of british for your SOG grow! i opted for taking the smaller shoots from lower down the plant instead of the tops, and again takin your advice opted for root riot cubes i did indeed dip all the clones with clonex (and then dropped a couple of drips down each stem just for shits n giggles)

as for the leaves curling i guess it'll figure itself out, i didnt think i could heat stress them with an envirolight?! unless ive had it too close i guess...

FUCKINWOOPWOOOP my boss has just walked in carrying a parcel which looks suspiciously like a 600w setup!!! about [email protected] time!!!


----------



## Londoner (Nov 5, 2008)

WHOOP DE FUCKIN WHOOPWHOOP indeed, about bloody time too, that ebay seller must have pulled his finger outta his arse


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah guess me ringing him up and sayin i was desperate dan for it worked. nee freebies mind lol


----------



## Londoner (Nov 5, 2008)

Freebies are a rare thing these days mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah i guess so, you generally have to complain to get freebies in this day and age


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2008)

you 'working' from home today?!? hahaha


----------



## Londoner (Nov 5, 2008)

Nope not at work at the mo, cant do much til friday when the shits delivered lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2008)

so the 600 is up n running and my mother/clone cupboard is sorted too 

yesterday when i took the cuttings i didnt have a spray bottle so i just chucked some water in the lid n today the snippets are looking a bit droopy so i improvised and whipped the sprayer out of some disinfectant ran some fairy washing up liquid through it then plenty of water (hope to god i got all the disinfectant out or thats the cuttings donald ducked...) gave them a good spray n hope theyve picked up by time i get home. fingers crossed...


----------



## Londoner (Nov 6, 2008)

Dont worry too much about the clones wilting a bit mate, its perfectly normal, mine are all drooped and sagging over, when you cut the clone, you cut off its water supply from the roots of its mother, so they will wilt/droop until the very first root nubs begin to grow, then itl start uptaking water again and itl pick up, as long as you keep em covered and lightly mist them once a day, and keep them a good distance from the light they should be cool


----------



## Londoner (Nov 6, 2008)

Never even saw about the 600, wahey!!!! So your rolling with the big boys now lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2008)

one step closer to being a 'pro' hahahahahaa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2008)

*the new beans are doing good 
the cuttings look like sunday dinner cabbage 
the plants have some sort of heat stress/nute burn or some shit looking at the growfaq possibly **Zinc Toxicity i noticed this morni**ng the upper parts of the plant looked a bit lighter than the rest...
the ballast for the new 600 smells like burning marzipam or something WTF???

am just hoping it all pulls together.. .*


----------



## Londoner (Nov 7, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *the new beans are doing good
> the cuttings look like sunday dinner cabbage
> the plants have some sort of heat stress/nute burn or some shit looking at the growfaq possibly **Zinc Toxicity i noticed this morni**ng the upper parts of the plant looked a bit lighter than the rest...
> the ballast for the new 600 smells like burning marzipam or something WTF???
> ...


It definately looks like heat stress to me mate, is that your average temp? 29.7c? thats too hot mate, its ok for certain strains, but most will get stressed at that temp, you need it around 26-27, your humidity is rather high too, its does look kinda fungal to me too, just remembering how my fungal infection on the cheese started, mine started more as spots, but didnt look too different, but with that humidity being high you cant rule out fungus, its rife in the uk at the mo!!! everyones gettin it, plus humidity that high in late flower will almost certainly cause budrot.

Dont worry about the clones, they should be fine.

Your ballast smelling of burning? Hmmmmmmmm lol dont sound good mate.

Thats a maxibright ballast yea? Theyre normally pretty good, is it one of the sealed compact ballasts? with no vent holes?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2008)

Londoner said:


> It definately looks like heat stress to me mate, is that your average temp? 29.7c? thats too hot mate, its ok for certain strains, but most will get stressed at that temp, you need it around 26-27, your humidity is rather high too, its does look kinda fungal to me too, just remembering how my fungal infection on the cheese started, mine started more as spots, but didnt look too different, but with that humidity being high you cant rule out fungus, its rife in the uk at the mo!!! everyones gettin it, plus humidity that high in late flower will almost certainly cause budrot.
> 
> Dont worry about the clones, they should be fine.
> 
> ...


balls oh well guess i need to make some changes and pronto... the 29c is actually the max temp after 12 hrs of light, it was 26.7 when i left this morning( but the light had only been on 2 hours. ill whip the oscilllating fan back in tonight but apart from that am not sure how i can get the temps down  i could open the window in the room. i guess it wouldnt smell outside with the filter pulling in through the tent vents... 

i hope its not this fungal carry on, i dont know how i could have got it its not like i go rambling on fells or owt?! guess ill just have to keep an eye on it n fingers crossed.

yeah the ballast smells realy odd like nothing ive smelled before and its really [email protected] hot i know their meant to get hot but seriously... i had to put the thing on a plate for fear the wooden table would catch fire! yeah it is a maxibright without vents

honestly where did it all go wrong lol


----------



## Londoner (Nov 7, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> balls oh well guess i need to make some changes and pronto... the 29c is actually the max temp after 12 hrs of light, it was 26.7 when i left this morning( but the light had only been on 2 hours. ill whip the oscilllating fan back in tonight but apart from that am not sure how i can get the temps down  i could open the window in the room. i guess it wouldnt smell outside with the filter pulling in through the tent vents...
> 
> i hope its not this fungal carry on, i dont know how i could have got it its not like i go rambling on fells or owt?! guess ill just have to keep an eye on it n fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Youve got your extractor n filter running now yea? Try shortening any lengths of duct and reduce any bends in it, that will help the airflow and reduce resistance, did you get a fast clamp with the fan/filter, to mount the filter directly to the fan? they help alot because they do away with the need for ducting between them, yep opening the window while the light is on will help alot to bring the temps down, the cold air being drawn in will help to bring it down, but just remember to close it at lights off, its getting bloody cold now lol

The fungus can start in many ways, you have to remember that the air we breath all around us is full of airborne spores and pathogens that can infect your plants, theyre harmless to us but can be lethal to certain plant species, if say you have a bit of heat stress or you over feed once and you get some leaf necrosis, this leaves the leaves vulnerable to attack from these air bourne spores, theres certain fungicide products you can try in veg or early flower if it gets too bad, if it is fungal theres beneficial fungi/bacteria products that can be used on future plants to prevent re-occurance.

Iv ordered some webbys essence thats only available via a forum moderator on a different site, its contains all sorts of friendly fungi and bacterias that eats up pretty much all harmfull pathogens and works in harmony with the plants, you have to brew it up for 24hours with mollasses to activate/feed it, and water at 30c then foliar spray the plants with it and will colonise the host plant and compost providing life long protection, its the best known cure for fungal infection in the uk 

The ballats dont sound right to me mate, yea some of them do get pretty hot, but that sounds too hot, my 600w ballast is only ever warm to the touch, but funnily enough my 250w ballast gets much hotter that the 600!!?? but still it doesnt get hot enough for me to worry about it, and the smell of burning?? lol id be too scared to use it mate lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2008)

FUCK the ballast is deffo more than warm to the touch its like too hot to touch  my house could be on fire as we speak... 

man thats gonna mess up my grow seriously if i have to send the thing back and get a replacement. ill have to use the dodgy 400 for the interim. bollox

i didnt get a fast clamp sadly, the fan didnt even come with a plug man... n id heard that the acoustic lined ducting stuff was needed with noisey fans, mine is deffo not a stealth grow... i could take ducting off the inward side of the fan i guess that would help but as for attaching the filter straight to it i think id then have a problem of how to suspend the thing in/outside the tent....

think ill spend some time this weekend replanning the tent......

cheers for the advice, n fingers crossed theres no fire engine outside my crib


----------



## Londoner (Nov 7, 2008)

One of my two 600w Maxibright Compact (non-digital) gets TOO HOT - UK420


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2008)

thanx man, guess you get what you pay for. ive left a message for the ebay shop to ring me back. 

the messages about melted maxibrights really doesnt inspire confidence 

am so pleased i decided to make daytime the 12hours on when people are awake......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2008)

cuttings have pretty much all but perished  dunno what i did wrong ive been misting them and followed the procedure to the letter on cutting at an angle etcetc used clonex, the cupboard is nice and warm?! need to learn how to do this shit if im going to start a purpetual garden.

have set one away in water and one staright into soil just as an experiment. 

have also managed to get the tent temp down max 26.2 with 55% humidity just by putting the fan back in and the outward ducting at the end of the bulb reflector. ( the ballast still feels like the surface of the sun, but the funny plastic/ink smell is getting less with each day?!WTF)

and i think theyve started showing sex but i couldnt say either way on that. Anyone that can tell from the pics please shout up!!


----------



## Londoner (Nov 11, 2008)

Mornin Don mate

Glad you got ya temps sorted, but what happened to the clones man? Dont give up on em, they do start to look really shitty after a few days, but they pick up.


----------



## Londoner (Nov 11, 2008)

The third pic looks fem to me, but the last two look very male


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2008)

mornin chief! i hear your pimpin your girls out?! or is it just mr west making improper advances lol

well the clones just wilted and withered and then some of the leaves went yellow n just didnt take i dont know what i fucked up?! the propagator has holes in the bottom which i was thinkin i should have taped up but then again i guessed the cuts need oxygen so i didnt bother. who knows they might have picked up but im guessing if i havent been there to mist them theyll be done for...

im not stressing too much about the clones as they were just a fall back in case i got a load of males from this bagseed grow. ive been away a couple of days n cant wait to go home n have a butchers, see if the balls have developed any further  pics tomorrow

peas


----------



## Londoner (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes mate, im now running the UK's first weed plant pimping service, so far iv got Mr West marrying one plant, and Fyfe wanting to rape Mr West's newlywed wife, can i offer you any botani-erotic services?? Lmao

Yea the holes in the prop need to be closed up mate, you wanna try and maintain a humidity of as close to 100% as possible, at least for the first few days, just lifting the lid once per day to mist and change the air in the prop, although i have forgoten about clones in the past and theyve rooted fine with no misting or air exchange.

Mine always wilt the first two days or so, then after a couple of days i start opening the prop vents, just a tiny amount at first, then fully open by the time theyve rooted to harden them off a bit before they come out the prop and go into pots.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2008)

well london ive heard that you got the finest big booty bitches round the manor hahahahaaa botanerotic services lmao does this involve a massage with hash oils and fan leaves 

speaking of sex....

i had a closer look n ive deffo got at least 4 girls, 3 the jury is still out on and one confirmed male, which i pulled out last night. i was a bit gutted but it made a nice house plant on the living room table for a couple of hours. 

i did wonder about the holes in the bottom of the propagator ill duct tape them up next time round, interestingly enough the one i stuck in a cup of water seems to be doing tip top?! the first 8 clones are donald ducked to say the least i pulled them out the root riot cubes n they didnt have any sign of roots what so ever... the pic is pitiful

just wondering do you soak the root riots before you plant clones?


----------



## Londoner (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice1 on the four fems!! Whoop Whoop!!

Yea them clones are done for aint they, yea theyve dried out mate, on the root riot instructions it says theyre pre-soaked but i always find them a bit dry, so yea i do soak them first, i just drop them in a bowl of lukewarm water for a minit, then squeeze out the excess water, but not too much so its dry again, sorry i should have said, i can see the riots are too dry by the colour, they should be alot darker.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2008)

kool ill know for next time. cheers for the heads up

i know four fems from bagseed is not bad going


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2008)

thought id make the journal a bit more interesting


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2008)

ive ID'd another girl and i think another two males


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 13, 2008)

Looking VEERY GOOD, i hope your female to male ratio picks up, i hate killing plants....

Smoke....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2008)

cheers 1puff2puff3puff sadly i had to chop another two leaving me 5 girls at least i think 5, one is lookin a bit hermie?!

its got pistils and what look like tiny balls but ive just switched to 12 12 recently so im hoping they're just the start of buds but i guess ill know soon enough.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2008)

general update 1 week into 12-12 one plant is a good 6 inches taller and showing heatstress from being so close to the light... not sure what to do about it as the light needs to be close to the other 3...


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 18, 2008)

Woow those are looking GR8!!! I would just put a bucket or a pot turned upside down under the shorter ones to put them up more.....

Looking Good!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2008)

cheers man!

yeah i was thinking i have two options chop the top off one plant or raise 3 lol 

the buds are starting to form am chuffed its taken a lot of time effort money blood sweat n almost tears to get this far (i even moved friggin house). 

the hindu kush and moonshine are coming along nicely in the veg cupboard too. moonshine at the front


----------



## Londoner (Nov 19, 2008)

Lookin good Don matey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2008)

cheers pal glad to see you back in the land of the livin!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2008)

looking at the girls last night i noticed that one of them had a singular ball on it but at this stage am not sure if it was beginning of a bud... anyway i nipped it off n am just gonna hope that thats the end of it

ive now grandstanded the plants by putting them on upturned pots to try and keep them all to the same height( i got a bit of heat burn to the tallest one ) but i think it might cause problems down the line as that makes the canopy about 2/3 of the way up the tent! 

buds are starting to form and plenty of lil hairs...the countown begins!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2008)

another fucking male i could piss fire. no more bagseed for this don.

down to 3.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2008)

buds a forming and the hindu kush and blue moonshine shooting up! about 8 weeks left plants already at about 1m


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2008)

the buds are a forming the plants are around the 1m mark now its just a waiting game until xmas...


----------



## Londoner (Nov 27, 2008)

comin along nicely there don, what are those lil plants in the above post, are they the blue moonshine? Theyre lookin luuuurverly lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2008)

cheers for dropping by Lond!
yeah man blue moonshine fem and the back two are hindu kush Regular ive heard good things about both, am wanting to flip em 12/12 in another week but so far they look too small, but their only supposedly going to finnish small squat things so who knows, i was thinking about trying to make the moonshine my momma but i think ill grow it out and then if i like it get some more benas from picknmix i want to try out a few of the kush's before i pick a couple of mothers.

was talking to my mate last night and apparently theres a good chance the bagseeds im growing out are cheese!?!??! heres hoping


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2008)

2x TrainWreck - Feminised 1x K-Train - Feminised

coming soon mwhahahahahaaaa


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 3, 2008)

finally got my lazy ass over to your journy mate 

your plants look real good mate, all of them nice and healthy. 

your lucky if your bagseed is a type of cheese. surely cant be the og cheese though can it? 

happy growing mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2008)

alreet fyfe drop in anytime! ive not smoked or smelled cheese ( from any seed co ) so couldnt really say one way or the other?! as long as thier green and buds are growing im happy! that being said the one on the right is yellowing from the bottom up im gonna check out the table and see what deficiency it is.

am gonna start with the overdrive feed in a week or so get me some fat colas for xmas or just after lol

few pics from this mornin


----------



## Grade (Dec 3, 2008)

easy don, plants are lookin sick mate!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks grade, just wish i had one of those universal remotes like click so i could fast forward till xmas...


----------



## ToonToker (Dec 4, 2008)

Your plants are looking awesome  


P.S. Thanks for adding me to your friends list, was going to PM you but found out that I couldn't - don't have enough posts or something I guess. Do you use MSN? (sorry for hijacking your thread).


----------



## Londoner (Dec 4, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 2x TrainWreck - Feminised 1x K-Train - Feminised
> 
> coming soon mwhahahahahaaaa


Quality mate! Cant wait to see the K-Train, im interested in that meself.

Plants lookin great Don, they should start filling in now, how far into 12/12 are they?


Any chance of some lights off or shots of the plants outside the growroom when you get the chance?


----------



## Londoner (Dec 4, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Quality mate! Cant wait to see the K-Train, im interested in that meself.
> 
> Plants lookin great Don, they should start filling in now, how far into 12/12 are they?
> 
> ...


Why the fuck did i get -repped on this post??

_"1st from seed grow (...	12-05-2008 12:36 AM	Hey Londoner ! You suck balls like your crappy grows"_

Obviously a hater with not much rep because it only took one point away  

Sorry Don mate


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 5, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks grade, just wish i had one of those universal remotes like click so i could fast forward till xmas...


i absoloutely love that film, my jaw gets cramp i laugh that much at it lol. 

its not to long till xmas now mate patience is a virtue, or so people keep telling me 

happy shmoking dude.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Quality mate! Cant wait to see the K-Train, im interested in that meself.
> Plants lookin great Don, they should start filling in now, how far into 12/12 are they?
> Any chance of some lights off or shots of the plants outside the growroom when you get the chance?


easy now! the girls are due on the 3rd for an exact 9 weeks but with them being bagseed it could be sooner or later??? they went 12/12 on the 8th nov.
i was kinda hoping they would be before xmas but ive pretty much given up on that. ill probs end up sneaking a bud or two off for xmas...

ill be moving things around in the tent probably sun/mon to accomodate the kush n moonshine so ill take a few snaps for ya then. the new additions are starting to branch nicely they have each 4-5 nodes should be ready to flip em monday hopefully.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> i absoloutely love that film, my jaw gets cramp i laugh that much at it lol.
> 
> its not to long till xmas now mate patience is a virtue, or so people keep telling me
> 
> happy shmoking dude.


yeah im a big walken fan and sandler is hilarious but only in the ones he writes himself, you notice that? all the happy madison films waterboy/anger management/happy gilmore the other ones are hitty missy chuck n larry n 50 first dates 

as for patience i have a small amount i was blessed more with will power hahaa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Why the fuck did i get -repped on this post??
> 
> _"1st from seed grow (... 12-05-2008 12:36 AM Hey Londoner ! You suck balls like your crappy grows"_
> 
> ...


?! someone with a chip on their shoulder the size of a king edward?! some friend of dickbane no doubt? we all know your grow is the dogs danglies.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2008)

reeet quick update as the gaffer has given me the shitty job of doing the 
VAT returns 

loadsa pics of them outside the box for ya london

i decided to veg the 3 babies a little longer. theyll be in the box thisweek sometime


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2008)

anyone any ideas on whats turning the lower leaves yellow?? deficiency in nitrogen pottassium or zinc ????? thats all i can guess from the plant problem pics in the faQ 

also im ready to chuck the other 3 new plants in but am a bit unsure how to arrange them i was going to put them on a table and have them on top next to the other 3 but then i thought about putting them in the middle of the big three?! any ideas welcome


----------



## Londoner (Dec 9, 2008)

Lookin great mate, i can see the plants so much better when theyre not under the light 

Yea id say the yellowing is N def for sure, fairly even yellowing across the leaves lower down the plant, what nutes you using mate? and what strengths?

Im always re-arranging my plants around my rooms, so the only advice i could give you would be to try n arrange your plants so they all recieve equal light intensities give or take a bit, i raise my smaller plants up on upturned pots to get them up higher, and i try and arrange them with the taller plants around the outside of the room, and the smaller ones in the middle directly under the light source, having larger plants in the middle can block light from smaller around the outside


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2008)

cheeers london fella! 

the nuts ive been using are nobby's naaah jus kiddin sorry im in a daft mood today i had a big pipe afore i left for graft... i started with bio bizz organic for veg and when i flipped em 12/12 i started witha bout a half strength dose of big bud and worked up but having said that i havent exactly been weighing it everytime i just use the end of a knife and do it by eye, i should probably start weighing it properly eh?! i started them with a 2/3 strength overdrive aswell last week so im lost as to why it should be missing N 

as for the flower arranging hahahah i put the 3 new babies on a table and arranged the big plants round the side but its not exactly giving the best proprortionally to each, ill probably put em on upturned pots but theyll still be a good bit shorter than the others. 

pics are the arrangement as is and the 3 new babbies


So rui wasnt letting me reply?!?! i went n had a deeks at nitrogen def and as far as i can telkl giving them a good helping of grow nutes is a good idea?!


----------



## Londoner (Dec 10, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheeers london fella!
> 
> the nuts ive been using are nobby's naaah jus kiddin sorry im in a daft mood today i had a big pipe afore i left for graft... i started with bio bizz organic for veg and when i flipped em 12/12 i started witha bout a half strength dose of big bud and worked up but having said that i havent exactly been weighing it everytime i just use the end of a knife and do it by eye, i should probably start weighing it properly eh?! i started them with a 2/3 strength overdrive aswell last week so im lost as to why it should be missing N
> 
> ...


OK mate, i use bio bizz ferts too, but big bud and overdrive are booster additives mate, and they wont give the plants its required nutrition of N-P-K, bio bizz grow and bloom are designed to be used together ALL the way through flower, ideally you dont wanna be feeding in veg, instead re-potting into a bigger pot of fresh compo each time they root out the last pot, then i start off feeding 1ml grow and 1ml bloom per ltr around 2wks into 12/12 a few weeks after the last re-pot, and up the bloom as the plants get more into bloom and tell me they want more, without any base N-P-K ferts you will get def's for sure.

Yes mate, try giving 1-2ml b/bizz grow per ltr with each watering from now, if the yellowing still spreads, up it a bit more as you have no bloom fert


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks man ill get cracking when i get in, so im looking at firing in the bio bizz grow and bloom( i think i may have some of this somewhere n have just not used it... if not i can get a bit easy enough ) and then the big bud and overdrive. cheers man hopefully its still early enough for the yellow lady to pick up and the other time enough to pack on some buds

ever sent buds in the royal mail? 

cheers london youve saved my grow from myself a couple of times now! +rep ( it wont let me ah to fuck with the rep system anyway its gash)


----------



## Londoner (Dec 10, 2008)

no worries about the rep man, i havnt sent buds in the post mate no, i have sent BHO in the post tho






Yea i use grow and bloom throughout the whole flowering stage mate, when you get both il link you to some good bio bizz feeding advice 

I dont use any boosters or anything like big bud or overdrive, just BB grow n bloom and a little epsom salts, tho i am going to the growshop 2mo and im tempted to try something new.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2008)

my pal swears by a shedule that takes ten weeks: veg nutes 2 wks bloom nutes 2wks big bud 2wks hammerhead 2wks overdrive 2 wks then flush n i have to say his bud is pretty fine. 

i guess they wont be checking xmas post too much. if you have a safe address to post to you might get a package from the don for your help


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2008)

so when i got home last night one of the new plants added to the flower box has this weird mottled look on it like its been peppered with acid or some shit  on the lower fan leaves?!?!? 

i removed the small bench and stood them on pots in a different formation n the light seems a bit more balanced. i gave them a feed of biogrow and am away to the heed shop for the bloom additive this afternoon.


----------



## Londoner (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks like it could be a bit of Mg def too mate, but dont worry bout it too much, its very common, i get it all the time, if its only just on those lower few leaves just keep an eye on it for now, if it starts to spread onto leaves any higher a dose or two of epsom salts (£1-£2 from any pharmacy) in thier water should sort it out.

Mg def's often show as a lightening or yellowing of the leaf tissue between the veins, leaving the veins still somewhat green before the whole leaf yellows, dies and drops off, this isnt a problem, but as the plant robs Mg from the lower leaves, patches of the leaves die and become necrotic and this is what i think your spots are, dying leaves from a slight Mg def causing necrotic spotting.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Looks like it could be a bit of Mg def too mate, but dont worry bout it too much, its very common, i get it all the time, if its only just on those lower few leaves just keep an eye on it for now, if it starts to spread onto leaves any higher a dose or two of epsom salts (£1-£2 from any pharmacy) in thier water should sort it out.
> 
> Mg def's often show as a lightening or yellowing of the leaf tissue between the veins, leaving the veins still somewhat green before the whole leaf yellows, dies and drops off, this isnt a problem, but as the plant robs Mg from the lower leaves, patches of the leaves die and become necrotic and this is what i think your spots are, dying leaves from a slight Mg def causing necrotic spotting.


Word up London! sounds exactly what it looks like fella cheers ill leave it till next week n see about some epsom salts if needs be then! weird how it happened over the space of like 6 hours of being introduced to 12/12?!

i got the bloom stuff n gave them a dose this morning and im chuffed to say all 3 of the new beans are showing an inch of root  theyll be in pots the morrow, fuck im getting old im starting to look forward to saturdays at BnQ with the missus  shocker...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2008)

quick update

new beans are doing fine tho one is strugglin to get out of its shell! 

one of the hindu kush is showing balls  but the mottling on the leaves has pretty much stopped in its tracks

the bagseed plants are giving it large in the bud area and the N/Mg deficiency seems on the wain! cheers lond!

one smells like juicy fruit one like petrol/fuel and the other is kinda spicy!! 

(uploading photos seems to be out the window for now)


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 17, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> quick update
> 
> new beans are doing fine tho one is strugglin to get out of its shell!
> 
> ...


looking good don, glad you ironed the deficiency probs out. 

nice variance of smells you got there, got to be better than my citrus Cat piss  saying that my smell is sweetening up a little now. 

keep it up mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah i was surprised at the difference of smell between them. the mystery of bagseed eh

cheers for droppin in fyfe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2009)

sneak peak of an update cos im out of time at work more tomorrow.....


----------



## Grade (Jan 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sneak peak of an update cos im out of time at work more tomorrow.....


lookin good don, whats that tall skinny one in the back?? seems a long way behind the rest of em... anyways keep up the good work!

Safety matches


----------



## Londoner (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks great in there Don mate, them colas lookin are gettin fat man.

Cant wait to see your B/moonshines, and have your trainwreck and k-train seeds arrived? are they on the go yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2009)

Happy new year to all that follow this! hope you all had a blinder.

cropped the three bagseed monsters, they were struggling to support themselves, they could have gone another week or so but i couldn't  i flushed for a week n 2 days. 

one of the hindu kush went male so i decided to let the other one grow as it pleased rather than topping it and then it became frickin huge. the bluemoonshine looks like ive been overwatering it a bit so im easing off both are getting bloom and grow and a bit of big bud. actually as i type this im starting to doubt myself it could be the other way round the small one is the kush and the large one the moonshine. shit. i dont know. and theres also another box of buds i didnt take a pic of for some reason...

the new bairns the k train and trainwreck are coming on a treat too 

i speed dried a couple of nuggets and smoked a bowl before i left for work and im still pretty banged up..... anyway enough rambling on with the show

excuse the poor camera work


----------



## Grade (Jan 5, 2009)

what size pots you using don?? those plants look MASSIVE in comparison!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2009)

Grade said:


> what size pots you using don?? those plants look MASSIVE in comparison!!


not quite sure to be honest grade i got them from morrisons 8 for a quid ill pour some water in one n find out tonight


----------



## Grade (Jan 5, 2009)

nice one pal! ive always used big ass pots but yours seem to be doin more than fine in those smaller ones... do you reckon the only difference between big and small pots would be the frequency of watering?? hummm good old morribeggars can't beat it! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2009)

of the 3 i grew one was in a much smaller pot and it had the largest top cola?! i reckon the size of the root structure must have something to do with it. i was watering everyday but just a small amount. the big ass tall plant in there at the moment is in just a small pot too, who knows eh?!


----------



## Grade (Jan 5, 2009)

not me! lol. but your doing something right by the looks of things!!


----------



## nomaninsf (Jan 6, 2009)

I noticed in the 2 photos of the hanging buds in the cardboard box that they haven't been trimmed. 

Why are you waiting until they're dry to trim them?

Looks nice btw.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2009)

nomaninsf said:


> I noticed in the 2 photos of the hanging buds in the cardboard box that they haven't been trimmed.
> 
> Why are you waiting until they're dry to trim them?
> 
> Looks nice btw.


cheers for stoppin by noman! i generally do trim it all off but this crop i let the missus help so some of it isnt quite as trimmed as it could be.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2009)

trainwreck and k-train coming on strong, starting to branch nicely with not much space between the nodes these will be the last bambinos grown in my present flat am going to start a new journal when i get setup in my new place out of the ghettooooooo. 

i think ive overwatered the kush its curly leaves and yellow ones from the arse end up are the giveaway, ive started giving it less water but havent seen much improvement yet 

took my trim round to my mates house to have a go at making some bubble hash and was quite surprised at how much we got there was 3 quite nice looking little splodges left drying which will hopefully be ready to cripple my mind this evening!!


----------



## nomaninsf (Jan 7, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers for stoppin by noman! i generally do trim it all off but this crop i let the missus help so some of it isnt quite as trimmed as it could be.


Just wondering. You can always go back and dry manicure to clean it up. I just wanted to let you know that it's way easier to immediately after harvest... but obviously you know that. Happy growing!


----------



## nomaninsf (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow! I just saw the last photo you posted, "Photo045.jpg".

That plant got so tall. How big did you let it get before flowering? And how big is it now?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2009)

nomaninsf said:


> Just wondering. You can always go back and dry manicure to clean it up. I just wanted to let you know that it's way easier to immediately after harvest... but obviously you know that. Happy growing!


Wow! I just saw the last photo you posted, "Photo045.jpg".

That plant got so tall. How big did you let it get before flowering? And how big is it now? Today 03:16 AM

cheers noman! yeah the little leaves that are left are dripping with crystals so i left them on and cut the tips off, i probably will end up trimming a bit more when their dry tho!

the big ass plant i named bertha! well when i put it into the flowering tent was only about 2 feet tall then all of a sudden it just took off most of the top foot and a half grew in the space of a couple of weeks and thyen i had to raise the light, i know its a bit leggy but i just wanted to see what it would do left to its own devices! its about 5 ft now, the cane you can see in the pic is the 1 meter mark


----------



## Grade (Jan 7, 2009)

now they are some green plants! lookin lush don!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2009)

cheers man am hoping for great things from these kush variants!


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 7, 2009)

new plants looking good don, congrats on the last ggrow to 

very indie dominant looking plants you got there now.

i'l be here lurking in the background somewhere to watch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> new plants looking good don, congrats on the last ggrow to
> 
> very indie dominant looking plants you got there now.
> 
> i'l be here lurking in the background somewhere to watch.



errr nice to have you lurking in the background hahahaa cheers man yeah they do look kanny indica dom eh the last lot is still hanging and i cant wait for it to be properly dry and shmokable  patience is a virtue i was definately not blessed with.....


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi don quick hello weeds looking nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2009)

cheers for dropping by man, yeah growing like weeds eh hahahaaaa


----------



## nomaninsf (Jan 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the little leaves that are left are dripping with crystals so i left them on and cut the tips off


I get it. I have friends who use that same manicure method. It looks great when you have lots of thricomes. It ends up looking like pure white buds. Looks so nice.

I always manicure the hell out of mine. I like to get all of that stuff off. I let the buds shine through and use the trim for hash. It makes the best bubble hash.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2009)

nomaninsf said:


> I get it. I have friends who use that same manicure method. It looks great when you have lots of thricomes. It ends up looking like pure white buds. Looks so nice.
> 
> I always manicure the hell out of mine. I like to get all of that stuff off. I let the buds shine through and use the trim for hash. It makes the best bubble hash.


yeah i guess its just personal preference i know some of my friends will just pull the leaves off and just smoke the bud but some will just huff the lot 

speaking of bubble hash here's the pics of the bubble made from the trim off my last crop the smallest lump is the worst grade the largest the best stuff which i thought would have been the other way round? smoked the 2 lesser grade lumps in one spliff and was nicely toasted but not baked out my mind like i thought i'd be lol

also a few pics of my mates ten/ latest crop of something called belzebud the packet didnt say anything about it being suited for SOG but hes having to trim the hell out of them just to get any light through the canopy its weird the node structure on one looks like it has two main stems.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2009)

my kush has a case of the dreaded claw....

its bud output looks pitiful  compared to the moonshine( bertha ) 

the trainwreck and k train are about to pull into the 12/12 station in a couple of days! 

and the final weigh in for the 3 bagseed ladies totalled just under 10 Oz 

two are really heavy spicy smokes like hash spice and one nice n fruity all are nearly gone


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi don im the dull one what is dreaded claw....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Hi don im the dull one what is dreaded claw....



lol i only found out last week n its not as bad as i made it out i think its a nitrogen defficiency i gave her a good dose of the veg bio bizz this morning to try and sort it out. shes only just recovered from my overwatering  its weird on the left hand side is a good example of growing and the right side well.......


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 12, 2009)

nitrogen defficiency


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2009)

or N overdose im not sure


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i guess its just personal preference i know some of my friends will just pull the leaves off and just smoke the bud but some will just huff the lot
> 
> speaking of bubble hash here's the pics of the bubble made from the trim off my last crop the smallest lump is the worst grade the largest the best stuff which i thought would have been the other way round? smoked the 2 lesser grade lumps in one spliff and was nicely toasted but not baked out my mind like i thought i'd be lol
> 
> also a few pics of my mates ten/ latest crop of something called belzebud the packet didnt say anything about it being suited for SOG but hes having to trim the hell out of them just to get any light through the canopy its weird the node structure on one looks like it has two main stems.


hey don, hows it going? 

did it cost much for the bags to make the bubble hash? is it worth the cost? im interested in making some one day. 

take it easy


----------



## Baz (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking sweet

Subscribed!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> hey don, hows it going?
> 
> did it cost much for the bags to make the bubble hash? is it worth the cost? im interested in making some one day.
> 
> take it easy


easy there fyfe! yeah things have been a bit chicken oriental of late, my biological dad decided to get in touch after 21 years... long story. total [email protected]

the bags http://www.bubblebag.com/catalog/ basically $150 i worked out at about £65 if your doing a perpetual grow id say yeah its worth it the hash is pretty good for the effort put in.

i was thinking of buying the different micron filter and getting me mam to run some bags up on the sowing machine but so far havent seen anywhere to buy the filter screen stuff cheap. 

hows tricks your end fyfy?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2009)

Baz said:


> Looking sweet
> 
> Subscribed!


Cheers!

good to have you on board Baz!


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy there fyfe! yeah things have been a bit chicken oriental of late, *my biological dad decided to get in touch after 21 years... long story. total [email protected]*
> 
> the bags http://www.bubblebag.com/catalog/ basically $150 i worked out at about £65 if your doing a perpetual grow id say yeah its worth it the hash is pretty good for the effort put in.
> 
> ...


Thats Jacobs mate, hope all is well and works out for ya. 

yeh seems abit expensive, might be worth it when i get my next grow underway cause thats going to be a good one. maybe 10 plants or so. 

i had a look but cant find anywhere that sells the micron filter stuff. somewhere must do it though.

things are good my end mate, running out of smoke, prob enough left to last till the weekend but its been a fun ride  i would def grow them again if the yield was higher, def cant complain about the potency of them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> Thats Jacobs mate, hope all is well and works out for ya.
> 
> yeh seems abit expensive, might be worth it when i get my next grow underway cause thats going to be a good one. maybe 10 plants or so.
> 
> ...


aye jacobs aint the word lol 

the bags are kanny but as you say i doubt its worth it unless youve got a lot of trim to put through them.

always running out of smoke never outsmoked eh.... well smoke yourself daft this weekend and get the next lot on! 

im going to be putting the k train/ trainwreck into flower tonight! woop woop roll on march.... i spend my life wishing it away on crop day hahaha


----------



## Londoner (Jan 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy there fyfe! yeah things have been a bit chicken oriental of late, my biological dad decided to get in touch after 21 years... long story. total [email protected]
> 
> the bags http://www.bubblebag.com/catalog/ basically $150 i worked out at about £65 if your doing a perpetual grow id say yeah its worth it the hash is pretty good for the effort put in.
> 
> ...


Well thats a bit of a bombshell innit mate!! Hope it allworks out for you 

Plants lookin fab mate, and bear with me, i found some links to the right micron mesh screen for hash making last year, and its fairly cheap too, just gotta try and find where i found it now lol but its printing screen from a printing supplies company, and iv seen people on other forums making some real nice lookin full melt bubble hash with it, if ya mums a dab hand with the old singer then im sure she could knock up some lovely bubble bags


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2009)

Londoner said:


> Well thats a bit of a bombshell innit mate!! Hope it allworks out for you
> 
> Plants lookin fab mate, and bear with me, i found some links to the right micron mesh screen for hash making last year, and its fairly cheap too, just gotta try and find where i found it now lol but its printing screen from a printing supplies company, and iv seen people on other forums making some real nice lookin full melt bubble hash with it, if ya mums a dab hand with the old singer then im sure she could knock up some lovely bubble bags


frickin awesome the man from the smoke comes through again! 

yeah my mams an arty crafty type loves doing stuff like that she got a nail gun for xmas FFS  any idea on what the outer bit of the bag is made from? looked just like heavy duty nylon?!?!

as for the crack with my dad im not going to see him i got adopted by my now father aged 9 so to all intents and purposes ive got a dad i dont need one who dumped his wife n kid 20 odd years back. 

anyway on with the show...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2009)

the tiny baby plant belongs to a pal of mine, it vegged on a windowsill and was thought not worth putting into flower but i told him hey why not you might get an 8th off it. its got about 3 weeks left. its like a bonzai tweed plant.

i potted on the trainwreck/ k train into 9 litre pots last night n gave them a good watering in used a bit of vermiculite in the mix, i dont normally but everyone else seems to put allsorts of shit in thier soil pearlite vermiculite worm castings...the list goes on. ive been thinking about getting a part time mole in just for shits n giggles keep the soil turned and fresh....

bertha is swelling nicely but the hindu kush is fucked. its lost half the lower leaves and the top halfs are clawed to bits. the buds are tiny i wish id got a couple more moonshine seeds instead of 2 regular hindu kush.


----------



## Grade (Jan 15, 2009)

morning don, first two pics look lovely!! nice colours your got goin on there  shame bout the kush..... hopefuly you will get some smoke of it at least.... and that leggy one just keeps growing up huh!! can't wait to see it fill out! 
safe pal

Grade


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2009)

Grade said:


> morning don, first two pics look lovely!! nice colours your got goin on there  shame bout the kush..... hopefuly you will get some smoke of it at least.... and that leggy one just keeps growing up huh!! can't wait to see it fill out!
> safe pal
> 
> Grade


yo YO yo Grade mornin! yeah the new bairns are itching to go 12 12 im just not sure how im going to arrange everything in the tent i think ill give the 3 new plants a more prominent place in the sun and write off the kush 

they turn 9 week on the 9th feb, have started giving them the overdrive and ive ordered a bottle of hammerhead which should arrive next week


----------



## Grade (Jan 15, 2009)

never heard of overdrive or hammerhead nutes?? sounds like your gonna give em a good dose of thrash metal for the last couple of weeks! lol

yeah get those new badboys in the spotlight they look buff! maybe just get that sad kush in the corner where it belongs at least you got those others there inart!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2009)

Grade said:


> never heard of overdrive or hammerhead nutes?? sounds like your gonna give em a good dose of thrash metal for the last couple of weeks! lol
> 
> yeah get those new badboys in the spotlight they look buff! maybe just get that sad kush in the corner where it belongs at least you got those others there inart!!


hammerhead arrived by courier just now! sweeet, overdrive and hammerhead are part of the advanced nutrients range www.advancednutrients.com , they do a few different things i was tempted by the carbo load but as im using 4 types of nutes (5 includin hammerhead) i think ill hold off a while n measure the difference in results.

theyll be in the tent tonight n then im packing up the veg cupboard till i move crib, im gutted my perpetual grow has to stop for a house move 

ive just been window shopping for my next run im going to rock the fruity numbers orange bud/ lemon skunk/ somango, i had a white willow soma plant given to me and by sweet hey zues that hippy knows his shit!


----------



## Londoner (Jan 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> frickin awesome the man from the smoke comes through again!
> 
> yeah my mams an arty crafty type loves doing stuff like that she got a nail gun for xmas FFS  any idea on what the outer bit of the bag is made from? looked just like heavy duty nylon?!?!
> 
> ...


Ere ya go blood, http://www.selectasine.com/screens.php there are other companies doin it too so you may even be able to get it cheaper if ya look around a bit, yea id imagine the side material is just some kind of heavy duty nylon too mate, but i think thick plastic sheeting would work just as well, and cheap too.

Some good info here http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showforum=140

And here http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showforum=58


Yep i know all about father issues mate, not quite the same for me, but it sucks no less, so i feel ya totally


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2009)

DIAMOND geezer you are london much obliged im going to do some pricing and working out n see how many sets of bags there are to be made from getting a square meter of each. 

word on the father issues... 

cheers again fella


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2009)

im gutted bertha has started showing me little yellow horns ( a pal tells me thats the beginning of it going to seed ?!  not good with just under 4 weeks to go) the kush is fucked. so clawed and still not recovered form the overwatering/heat. im weighing up whether to just get shot of it and devote the light/space to the 3 new bairns....one of which is starting to claw. 

i flipped the trainwreck/ktrain 12/12 and noticed what looked like balls on the k train ( supposed to be a fem seed ) double gutted

ive moved the 6 inch fan to the corner of the tent so its pulling air in and outing through the carbon filter out the roof of the tent. till i can get hold of another fan for inside 

im going to order my next lot of seeds to cheer myself up...


----------



## Tem421 (Jan 19, 2009)

you're probably over-watering
(sorry if this seems out of context, forgot to quote the person I was responding to)


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 19, 2009)

sorry to here about the fem seed mate. hope ya get it all pulled round sharpish. 

i would complain to where you got the fem seed from and ask for a replacement. but thats just me  

hows tricks anyway don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2009)

Tem421 said:


> you're probably over-watering
> (sorry if this seems out of context, forgot to quote the person I was responding to)


yeah ive been trying to cut down on nutes and water but the clawed one is still so dry


----------



## Grade (Jan 19, 2009)

balls on the k-train?! you gotta be kidding! i hate that shit.... that plant looked nice too. bugger eh. what you gonna do? pick em off and hope its some kinda hermi? or is it destined for death? 

this f**kin claw... whats causing it you think? overwaterin? nutes?

good luck pal
!Grade


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> sorry to here about the fem seed mate. hope ya get it all pulled round sharpish.
> 
> i would complain to where you got the fem seed from and ask for a replacement. but thats just me
> 
> hows tricks anyway don?


easy there fyfsta! yeah it had crossed my mind to do that but for the sake of a couple of quid... and im not 100% whether its male im going to give it a few days then pull it if needs be then ill give picknmix a shout maybe theyll give me a discount on my next lot. weird how it had the beginnings of balls and had only just like 2 hours been put into 12/12? i know i shouldnt have but i was angry and pulled them off.....

apart from that am all gravy mate lol hows life down your end?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2009)

Grade said:


> balls on the k-train?! you gotta be kidding! i hate that shit.... that plant looked nice too. bugger eh. what you gonna do? pick em off and hope its some kinda hermi? or is it destined for death?
> 
> this f**kin claw... whats causing it you think? overwaterin? nutes?
> 
> ...


well i picked the balls off but to be honest if its showing me knackers this early ill not bother trying to keep on top of it n just cut my losses. 

the dreaded frickin claw seriously.... the buds are starting to get bigger but its still putting energy into trying to fix itself i might just cut the nutes right down to 1/4 strength. i lowered it by about a foot in an attempt to reduce heat from the lamp, but still more curls than kev keegans old mullet

cheers grade


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh sucks that i just now found this grow, just read it all to get caught up... Keep up the good work looks like your gettin some pretty good pay off!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> Oh sucks that i just now found this grow, just read it all to get caught up... Keep up the good work looks like your gettin some pretty good pay off!



hi Cr33p4

cheers man, it was all going swimmingly till this weekend but itll all come good fingers X'd

stick around the next crop is going to be oranges and lemons! ill start a new journal in my new crib!


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awesome lookin forward to it


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 19, 2009)

I had a plant on my first grow go claw for me it was down to the soil poor drainage


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I had a plant on my first grow go claw for me it was down to the soil poor drainage


oi oi WW!

i was thinking about repotting it but thought its a bit far down the line ?! reckon i should give it a go? cant harm it i guess.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 19, 2009)

It may shock it, dont want hermi.
Dont know what would be best for it don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> It may shock it, dont want hermi.
> Dont know what would be best for it don.


ive pretty much written it off already its producing buds just not the amount id hoped for but hey if the temp thing has sorted itself with me manouvering the fan then maybe itll perk up in the last few weeks.

what a time for london to go off grid lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I had a plant on my first grow go claw for me it was down to the soil poor drainage


dude you were spot on id been using 2 plant pots one with drain holes inside the other without. when i pulled the bottom plant pot off there were soggy brown roots growing throught he first pot  check the pic i still dont know whether i should pot the thing on and rick shocking it or whether the change in drainage will correct it without repotting ?!!?!? 

moving the fan into the corner of the tent n sticking a bottle of frozen water in front of it has dramatically improved airflow n reduced heat in the tent so heres hoping the kush will pull through.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 20, 2009)

That has out grown its pot, needed to pot up before flowering Don,Iv never had to change a pot while in flower,plus you run the risk of breaking those roots fine when in veg but flower????
Your call


----------



## Grade (Jan 20, 2009)

i said it was all about the 5 galon pots bro!! grow some monsters!! haha good you found your problem tho.... hopefully you can get her to turn round eh!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2009)

aaaaaghhh decisions decisions, being a stoner this has never been my forte' i might cut the pot and try n save the roots and just transplant the biaatch, fuck it you never know till you try eh...

besides those roots look pretty wrecked anyway.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 21, 2009)

So have you sorted it Don..Youv got to tell us,


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 21, 2009)

Honestly if it were me and alot of ppl would prolly disagree with this. But if its a strain worth saving i would Stress the fuck out of it Force male Bananas on it so i get some pollin then freeze that shit and a couple months later Use it to pollinate an Alreday flowering Female <3 Mmmm Feminized Seeds make me happy


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 21, 2009)

Like with males and stuff ppl always toss em.. i make Hash. Dont see any point in all my hard work going to waste when i could just put in a little extra work and better my next harvest


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> So have you sorted it Don..Youv got to tell us,


havent yet i was sidetracked last night.... had some mates over for steak beer n xbox seriously the steak was bigger than my fist... i know excuses excuses... at least i didnt forget my camera 

ill pot it on probably tonight if i get chance im going to the missus parents for tea.......

christ when did my journal turn into a blog


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> Honestly if it were me and alot of ppl would prolly disagree with this. But if its a strain worth saving i would Stress the fuck out of it Force male Bananas on it so i get some pollin then freeze that shit and a couple months later Use it to pollinate an Alreday flowering Female <3 Mmmm Feminized Seeds make me happy


it is a good strain but the pheno isnt too great to be honest n as tempting as it is i just dont have the space to start breeding im moving house in a month or so, down the line i might have a go but for now ill give the room to the other bairns.

do you get much hash from a male? is it much cop?


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> havent yet i was sidetracked last night.... had some mates over for steak beer n xbox seriously the steak was bigger than my fist... i know excuses excuses... at least i didnt forget my camera
> 
> ill pot it on probably tonight if i get chance im going to the missus parents for tea.......
> 
> christ when did my journal turn into a blog


 
dam I missed the invite for steak beer n xbox I would have brought the bud......


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 21, 2009)

Nah i really dont get a hole hole lot from the males but its enough considering the other option (Just tossing the male) I dont like to waste ) i smoke to much


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> dam I missed the invite for steak beer n xbox I would have brought the bud......



next time blood


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> Nah i really dont get a hole hole lot from the males but its enough considering the other option (Just tossing the male) I dont like to waste ) i smoke to much


i hear that i just like having different things to smoke hash is hard to come by up north but i know aman that has little bit of charas for me 

variety is the spice of life


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 22, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> Nah i really dont get a hole hole lot from the males but its enough considering the other option (Just tossing the male) I dont like to waste ) i smoke to much


do you use the bags to make hash from males?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2009)

so i did it i repotted the kush only to find it was root bound to [email protected] so im pleased i did gave it a litre of water and i guesss only time will tell.

i made an executive decision to move the hermied blue moonshine out of the 12/12 tent, i couldnt bring myself to chop it down as its huge and still has 3 weeks left so i made a makeshift 12/12 grow room in a room just off the kitchen/bathroom... excuse the pics its hard to take photos and hold a plant + soil in the other hand. i only lost a small amount of the roots so hopefully shell pull through

its baltic in my bathroom so im hoping the 600w in such a small place wont get too toasty for it ( its an it now not a she ) and before anyone jumps in saying the electrics for 600w look dodgy yes they are well dicey....

the kitchen stinks to high heaven. but the plant is starting to turn the purple colour the pics on tinterweb said it would!

fingers X'd for me


----------



## Baz (Jan 22, 2009)

Can't you get that bulb rigged so it hangs horizontaly bud?

I know what your saying tho you got to do what you got to do, not really time to piss about is there lol

Good luck with it pal


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2009)

i was thinking the same thing baz ill have to make something wooden to nail it to or get hold of some sort of metal clip like a worklight ill figure it out


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 22, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> do you use the bags to make hash from males?


Mix the female leafs that your not going to use with well hell the male plant anything on it that has some good Trichomes. the males produce just as potent Hash just not near as much as a female does


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow don   That pot was full of root, Iv never had root that high up the soil , Hope your crop takes off now your plant can strech her feet.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 23, 2009)

sorry man but never take your plants out of the pots that late in flower.. Its real hard to fuck plants but that is for sure one way


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 23, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> sorry man but never take your plants out of the pots that late in flower.. Its real hard to fuck plants but that is for sure one way



only problem was it was leave and let it fuck itself or chance a transplant. 

i think he made the right decision imho. 

how is she coping after th transplant don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Wow don   That pot was full of root, Iv never had root that high up the soil , Hope your crop takes off now your plant can strech her feet.



i know tell me about it that biaaatch had more roots than damien marley.

she seems to be taking to the trransplant well the claw seems to be on the wain  and it looks like bud production is on the up but that may not be directly linked?! its 3 weeks left for her.

thing is right. the big ass one thats gone hermie is in less soil than the small on and its 3 times the size ?!!? i might repot that mutha too! 

i tweezered the horns off and the calyx they came from for no real reason i ate them, and for half an hour my tongue had a burning sensation it was really weird. guess thats what you get not using organics....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> only problem was it was leave and let it fuck itself or chance a transplant.
> 
> i think he made the right decision imho.
> 
> how is she coping after th transplant don?


chance i had to take, exactly and if it fucks the plant well ill know not to again but so far so good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2009)

ok quick update!

first pic is the newly repotted and im pleased to say thriving hindu kush!! though it currently has a pretty high leaf to bud ratio, im stoked transplanting it hasnt kyboshed it.

second up is the k train which is strecthing a little but im not going to worry as its the height of the other two trainwrecks

third pic- trainwrecks bushing out nicely 

all three new bairns are showing sex and starting to bud 

last 3 pics are the blue moonshine or bertha  is starting to turn purple and pack on some girth in the buds after the success of repotting the kush i was thinking about doing bertha too but as its only got 2 weeks left and is already hermie i think ill leave it be.

lastly anyone who has come to my journal off the back of the adverts thread to neg rep anonymously can suck my balls!


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sexyness... There lookin really tasty!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2009)

cheers cr33p4 im hoping they'll pack a bit more on in the next two weeks! reckon i might repot the big un' anyway....


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 26, 2009)

They are beautiful ill give ya that. Im having a pretty off morning woke up this morning and well my biggest prettiest most hopeful plant. is a male -_- pisses me off. Later im going to collect some pollen for later on. Cause well frankly i dont wanna loose this strain its sexy as hell.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> They are beautiful ill give ya that. Im having a pretty off morning woke up this morning and well my biggest prettiest most hopeful plant. is a male -_- pisses me off. Later im going to collect some pollen for later on. Cause well frankly i dont wanna loose this strain its sexy as hell.


shitter, i feel your pain seriously theres not a feeling like realising the sweet looking bambino youve been nurturing for a month+ is packing balls

im gutted i checked my girls this morning and theyve got a little nute burn, , just one of them the k train, 2 trainwrecks seem fine theyre just getting water for the time being then ill go back to half nutes.

hey cr33p4 you hitting the chick in the pic? she fine!


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 27, 2009)

looking guuud man 

glad that transplant went A ok. i thought it would. 

so a couple of weeks till the first smoke then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> looking guuud man
> 
> glad that transplant went A ok. i thought it would.
> 
> so a couple of weeks till the first smoke then?


cheers fyfsta yeah i reckon the kush could go a bit longer and the moonshine will be starting to flush probably tuesday next week, chop chop time on sat or sunday first smoke probably wednesday ( speed dried bit on monday lol ) i was thinking about trying a water cure on maybe a couple of the colas, it seems crazy to submerge the buds to cure them but the logic seems sound 

just ordered my beans from picknmix decided not to go with the orange n lemons as the lemon is out of stock and the orange was steep £££wise. 

i went for 

Cheisel x 2 fem
ak48 x 2 Reg 
Northern lights x shiva x 3 Reg

the shiva shanti has a wicked smell i can only imagine what its like mixed with NL


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 27, 2009)

yeh i was very weiry about doing a water cure, just dont seem like a good idea soaking the bud sin water lol. it does work though iv tasted water cured buds and there ggggreat  

i wouldnt do it though cause as my luck goes they would evaporate or some shit lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> yeh i was very weiry about doing a water cure, just dont seem like a good idea soaking the bud sin water lol. it does work though iv tasted water cured buds and there ggggreat
> 
> i wouldnt do it though cause as my luck goes they would evaporate or some shit lol.


ha yeah i have the very same fears like it will just turn into green gloop, hence only doing a bit of the crop but the benefits sound pretty good


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 27, 2009)

=)) and yes im "Hittin the chick in the pic" Lol. The pic is of my wife, and mother of my child. I told ya my biggest plant turned out to be male... Well that picture is what i did with 3 of its leafs =)). Figured id make some good use of that SON OF A BITCH BALL SACK HAVING MALE PLANT!!!.. Damn findin a male is still pissin me off -_-


----------



## Londoner (Jan 27, 2009)

Lookin good there don mate, good luck with the chiesel, iv got 5 on order, waitin for em to return into stock, did you get any of that hash screen mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> =)) and yes im "Hittin the chick in the pic" Lol. The pic is of my wife, and mother of my child. I told ya my biggest plant turned out to be male... Well that picture is what i did with 3 of its leafs =)). Figured id make some good use of that SON OF A BITCH BALL SACK HAVING MALE PLANT!!!.. Damn findin a male is still pissin me off -_-


well as they say hemp has millions of applications hahahaa  meant no disrespect cr33p4!

did you save the pollen or is it a strain your not that bothered about?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2009)

Londoner said:


> Lookin good there don mate, good luck with the chiesel, iv got 5 on order, waitin for em to return into stock, did you get any of that hash screen mate?



cheers London good to have you back! im excited by the cheisel ive been imagining how it will smell since i ordered them lol, as for the mesh im still waiting for payday  and my mother having time to spare shes at uni, ive told her shes slowing the growth of the hempire but it didnt seem to sway her....


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 28, 2009)

I saved the pollen. It was a strain that a good friend of mine crossed years ago. Hes kept it going ever since. Wouldnt ya know though, The 1 that i grow from his "Feminized Seeds" Turned out to be male -_- Gayness.

=)) And no disrespect taken g-funk. << WoW g-funk not sure where that came from


----------



## Baz (Jan 28, 2009)

We are sailing... We are sailing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2009)

Baz said:


> We are sailing... We are sailing


Home again cross the sea...... stormy waters... 

rod stewart rules


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> I saved the pollen. It was a strain that a good friend of mine crossed years ago. Hes kept it going ever since. Wouldnt ya know though, The 1 that i grow from his "Feminized Seeds" Turned out to be male -_- Gayness.
> 
> =)) And no disrespect taken g-funk. << WoW g-funk not sure where that came from


what up OG Cr33p4, it aint no thing but a chicken wing! lol

good work savin the pollen, and as for feminised seeds.... i just bought 2 fem and 5 reg im just going to roll the dice, i need to perfect my cloning rather than go from seed and risk the hermie. learning curves are a bitch


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2009)

i topped one of my trainwreck and the k train this morning the other wreck isnt quite ready, the nute burn is getting better! 

i accidentally (honest guv) snapped a small branch off the moonshine as a small experiment i stuck it in a jar of water to try the new fangled cure method...

the dark pic is my friends plant from the same bagseeds i grew first time in this journal, i reckon about 2 Ozzy on it 

the last couple of pics are another friends new lowryder grow theyre starting to yellow on the lower leaves, can anyone advise??? id say it was just a little over watering as the growth is still going strong i was going to take him round some nutes but i dont think its wise if its having teethin troubles!

all advice welcome!


----------



## smokeh (Jan 29, 2009)

looking good. they should turn out nice. +rep


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 29, 2009)

The young ones look like they have a soil ph problem, see the way the leaf is curling.
What soil are they in?
They look old enough to give a week feed.


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lookin really good there homie skillet biscuit g-dawg! The 3rd pic (your friends plant) looks like some damn good smoke


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> The young ones look like they have a soil ph problem, see the way the leaf is curling.
> What soil are they in?
> They look old enough to give a week feed.


not quite sure im going round to have a check on them n smoke a doob with my pal ill ask him, next questions is how do you go about fixing a soil ph problem? ill take my ph tester n see what its at, but a week feed of veg may be in order.

cheers WW


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> Lookin really good there homie skillet biscuit g-dawg! The 3rd pic (your friends plant) looks like some damn good smoke



baaahahahahah word up home slizzice ill let ya know in bit how it shmokes! im sure he wont have resisted speed drying some


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 29, 2009)

You want 2 cups of soil and 2 cups of water, 1st cup A of water at ph7 2nd cup B of water at ph6..
slowly pour cup A into 1st cup of soil and measure ph of run off, it wants to be less/equal 7 but not less than 6.
slowly pour cup B into 2nd cup of soil and measure ph of run off, it wants to be more/equal 6 but not more than 7.
If its too low add lime, if its too high add peat.


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 29, 2009)

WoW Welsh reading that was almost like rocket science =)). Really simple i understand it all but it just looks confusing as hell.

Don, know what strain your buddys plant was? Apparantly it was harvested, i think?


----------



## Londoner (Jan 30, 2009)

The leaf curling is nowt to do with ph, when the leaves curl up, gnarl or twist like that its often because fan is too close or blowing constantly too hard onto that plant, the leaf starts to curl inwards or twist because its drying out, its an attempt by the plant to reduce the surface area of the leaf, reducing transpiration of moisture, and slowing down the drying out of the leaf, perfectly normal and nothing to worry about, called wind burn, my two jack flashes were wind burnt on every leaf up until about 5 leaf sets when the plant could handle a bit of strong breeze from my oscillating fan.







And a pic of her taken a few days ago, no ph checking or adjustment.







PH checking and adjustment is a complete waste of time and money when growing with most composts these days and will do more harm than good, leave it to the hydro boys.

The little'uns to me just look simple hungry, looks like theyre in a light seed mix in a small pot?? id get them potted on into a bigger pot of stronger compo asap and the new growth will be lush green again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> You want 2 cups of soil and 2 cups of water, 1st cup A of water at ph7 2nd cup B of water at ph6..
> slowly pour cup A into 1st cup of soil and measure ph of run off, it wants to be less/equal 7 but not less than 6.
> slowly pour cup B into 2nd cup of soil and measure ph of run off, it wants to be more/equal 6 but not more than 7.
> If its too low add lime, if its too high add peat.



holy shit WW way to go tech! i rarely bother measuring my ph i bought a test kit from BnQ n i think ive used it once lol 

forgive my ignorance but how do you go about getting one cup at ph7 and one at 6? 

cheers for the info!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2009)

Cr33p4 said:


> WoW Welsh reading that was almost like rocket science =)). Really simple i understand it all but it just looks confusing as hell.
> 
> Don, know what strain your buddys plant was? Apparantly it was harvested, i think?



no idea Cr33p4 it was just a pot luck bagseed heheh from the same batch of bagseed i got, its not like any of the ones i grew out either ?!


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 30, 2009)

I use ph down from pet shop, but Iv known ppl to use vinegar.
Most pro mix's are blended to be at 6.0 to 7.0 pH.
I just like to check, you know its not a factor for the rest of the grow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2009)

that Jumpin jack flash is looking luscious n green! i have to say im with you londoner i dont bother measuring ph, the leaves are like the eyes, a window into the plants soul ( crikey that was deep for this early ona friday...) the plant will tell you if it needs something or your overdoing it.

so when i got to my pals the babies were lookin really sad, the soil was so dry when i turned it upside down to see if it would scome loose with a gentle shake and most of the top inch of soil crumbled like dust out on the bench

just put a splash of water in and they flipped out no prob, both were just about ready rootball wise i have him some BnQ compost mixed with about 1/4 perlite and potted into 1 ltr pots, gave them a good drink and told him to give them a drink either the next day if they looked dry or the day after if not. i didnt say go straight in with the big bud cos the compost he had id never even heard of 'bulrush'??? n i didnt know if it would have plenty nutes in as they usually do.

cheers for all your input lads much appreciated!

oh and my new beans arrived from picknmix  tape box this time! olskoool

anyhow pics....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I use ph down from pet shop, but Iv known ppl to use vinegar.


do you have to use either much?


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 30, 2009)

The ph down is Sulfuric Acid, so i just add a drop at a time and check ph with meter,if you put too much in just add more water to bring it back up.


----------



## Grade (Feb 2, 2009)

good to see the babys are on their way don! keep up the good work boss 

you got snow today?? leavin work early?!?! i know i am!! hah

Grade


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2009)

fuck yeah im leaving work early and im putting the phone on divert and not coming in tomorrow either fo god damn sho grade!!!!

update coming in an hour or so, ( have to do some work before i leave lol )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2009)

ok so i went to start flushing big bertha in the bath and took the pot from around the pot holding her soil only to find in the water in the bottom god damn white little mitey type things really tiny like sugar sticks you get on cakes. i think they might be silverfish.... as the plant was moved into a space i was dehidifying after dealing with some damp n mould... the lil fuckers could swim but thankfully couldnt swim in bleach

first pic is the bucket full of tiny mites though you cant see them...

2/3/4 pic is my pals baby nearly ready to chop its only a foot tall and the calyx are frickin huge!!

5/6 are bertha in the bath!

7 is the bit id been water curing being hair dried before going on the radiator to finnish

8/9/10 is the hindu kush which is approaching 9 weeks and not a single hair has turned yet i think that will go another 2 weeks

11/12/13 are the 12/12 tent as is k train back right trainwreck both on the left front right the kush

last pic is the discolouration of the moonshine

right im away to build a snowman with the missus


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

hope u take a pic of ya snowman Don. I jus ad a visit from the meter reader dude, my meters are behind my kitchen door oposite my veg room. Had to quickly turn of my veg room light so he didnt spot them light leak lol. I freakin hate bugs and mites man hopoe u killed em all. Tesyer buds are cool but always i find a little disapointing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> hope u take a pic of ya snowman Don. I jus ad a visit from the meter reader dude, my meters are behind my kitchen door oposite my veg room. Had to quickly turn of my veg room light so he didnt spot them light leak lol. I freakin hate bugs and mites man hopoe u killed em all. Tesyer buds are cool but always i find a little disapointing.


oi oi westy

yeah i took a couple of photos! lucky i did the toe rag charvers round my estate smashed them to bits within an hour  the missus made a cat it was loads of fun, i even made a new friend, this eastern european bloke came over totally impressed n asked if id mind waiting for him to come back with his camera so he could send a pic back home, bless him he came back with two choc mouses for me n the missus lol said his name was razor n if i ever forget the name just think * he lifted his arm and made the motions of shaving it* i nearly fell down laughing. 

close call with the gas man!! i dont answer my door to anyone that is unnexpected, im moving in with the missus end of march and im putting a doorbell inside the letterbox, anyone who knocks doesnt get an answer! 

thankfully the mites were isolated to the moonshine id already isolated cos it was hermied n yeah the bleach totally fucked them up!! haha

the tester stuff from the water cure lost pretty much all of its smell and shrunk it, i doubt ill do any more, but it did give me a good buzz, im cropping the biaaatch tonight so there'll be pics the morrow!


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

wicked lol. Random friend making in the snow lol. Bastad kids lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2009)

chopped her down last night n the strangest thing happened well not exactly but me n my pal were shocked. we were trimming off the leaves n noticed this sticky goo stuff on our fingers... it was only resin like frickin moutains of the stuff the plant was bleeding it, it tasted like honey it was so sweet.

dont think therell be much of a yeild its mostly popcorny buds but there are a few really dense hard buds the hindu kush is no where near finnished yet not a single pistol has turned colour but it is packing crystal and smells like really good hash


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice hall youv got yourself there mate. 

congrats. hope its a delicious smoke for you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> Nice hall youv got yourself there mate.
> 
> congrats. hope its a delicious smoke for you.


cheers man, i know its not the done thing on RIU to say this but im in it for the £££ ill only probably smoke maybe a Q to myself ive just worked out my debt and it totalls just under 10K when i find a strain i love from our friends picknmix ill grow some for me personal but i havent found a strain i particularly like enough not to keep trying different stuff lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2009)

some strains u just cant buy for love nore money lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2009)

too true only some people can see fairies eh westy lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2009)

Ive never actualy seen a fariy but have seen eveidence its been bout an heard stories bout em lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2009)

ive heard tales about strange cheesey smells after they've dissapeared....... hahaha


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2009)

also that the visitee gets quite constipated after a visit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2009)

shocker ! id heard the side affects were just crazy dreams, do you like prune juice?


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 5, 2009)

looking good man looking good


----------



## Londoner (Feb 5, 2009)

Looking good Don mate, so you doing a bit of cash cropping eh? lol good luck to ya man, i would too if i had more space to grow with.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2009)

Londoner said:


> Looking good Don mate, so you doing a bit of cash cropping eh? lol good luck to ya man, i would too if i had more space to grow with.


cheers London man!

small time cash cropping my friend im positioning myself as #1 for quality. to be honest its not that hard all the dope round the north east is imported by the chinese/vietnamese and is pretty poor. im in the same boat as you i keep talking to the missus about trading in the 1.2m tent for the 2.5 but she wont go for it n i dont think i could live with myself if the shit hit the fan and she got locked up for my grow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2009)

PPP Pure Pothead Person said:


> looking good man looking good


cheers PPP yeah they're booming! i cant wait to get the kush down so i dcan give the train show the full 600w betwen the 3 of em'


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 5, 2009)

i was supposed to get afghani kush with my fem supergirl but i was phoning complaining they were taking so long and that the pipe took ages and still wasnt here and they gave me some free white widow instead of the afghani kush leathal lol

just waiting on my 600w myself now getting closer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2009)

im still waiting on someone doing a definitive kush side by side to find out which of the new variants are best yield strength flavour n stuff. 

white widow is a nice smoke probs my favourite of the white strains although serious seeds white russian is hardcore i found it a little too overpowering for me.

which seed company did you get from?


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 5, 2009)

Nirvana for the super girl feminised and kc brains for the white widow i think, the afghani special was supposed to be from kc brains so i suppose the white widow are the same.

i ordered them through sensible seeds

parcel tracked my lights and they are in town should be here in a couple of hours woohoo


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 5, 2009)

white russian did look kick ass

might get some next grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2009)

up and running in no time ppp then its only 12 weeks lol


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 5, 2009)

only 12 then 3-4 drying and curing lol

but its cool i got to save to do my rgit to get offshore work and it gonna cost 1k and i got to keep off the pot till then incase they drug test me

so growing gonna be cool coz when im done i got shitload weed left for after wahey lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2009)

my friend with the lowryders was totally stoked they were growing at an inch overnight, I got there and noticed they were growing massive clusters of balls, I thought he was going to cry.

a few shots of my k/train wrecks first buds!


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2009)

I feel for ur mate man, he must be gutted. Ud of thought hed get one of each having 2 plants. 
ur buds r looking good mate how long has it been in 12?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> I feel for ur mate man, he must be gutted. Ud of thought hed get one of each having 2 plants.
> ur buds r looking good mate how long has it been in 12?



cheers westy errr a little over 3 weeks ! I cant remember which strain it is but one finishes in 7-8 weeks and one is 8 weeks I just cant remember which one it is. lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2009)

its gonna have to be a case of watch ya trichs and see lol, have u gotta scope?


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 6, 2009)

what are the scopes called people use to look at their trichs?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> its gonna have to be a case of watch ya trichs and see lol, have u gotta scope?


naa i generally wait till it looks ready ( usually about a week after the seed company says lol ) a while back i did knock up one of those bluetac'd cd lense heath robinson style scopes but due to the fact the lense is the size of a match head ive lost it, in fact i lost it within about 5 mins lol


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 6, 2009)

lol im not surprised if they that small haha

yes i read a thread by fdd2 summit 

the buds look completely different when they are ripe on his thread

and im more of a couch lock hit myself so will be leaving mine till most trichs are amber i like the heavy stone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah i flit between both up stoned and so battered i cant leave the fridge never mind the sofa, and if im at a party somewhere in between tho i do like passing a killer blunt round and watching one by one the crowd take on a chinese look...


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 6, 2009)

hahaha i love making a killer cone at a party and watching every one drop like flies lol i actually dropped myself i packed it so much once lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/420_Scope_60100x.cfm?iProductID=4953

i threw caution to the wind and splashed out fifteen quid and bought one of theses fantastic things. urll never look back wen u got one lol, diffrent world.


----------



## Baz (Feb 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> naa i generally wait till it looks ready ( usually about a week after the seed company says lol ) a while back i did knock up one of those bluetac'd cd lense heath robinson style scopes but due to the fact the lense is the size of a match head ive lost it, in fact i lost it within about 5 mins lol


 Why don't you invest in a scope to look for your little lense ha ha ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah i know i should but money be tight right now, fuck its always tight but valentines day is creeping ever closer the missus said i just want a card with something nice wrote in it, but every bloke worth his beans knows that isn't what she meant lol 

yeah ill probably get a scope with the proceeds of my hindu kush which seems to be going like the clappers now I've repotted her the lower branch buds are crowning and bursting new growth as is the top! if the seed bag is to be believed then it is 9 weeks exactly today she's been 12/12 but not a single pistol has turned colour. I reckon it will go 10 weeks + (smells like proper indian hash)

my trainwrecks are suffering a bit of heat stress cos they wont stop reaching for the stars even after I've topped. the k train that I didn't top has stopped of its own accord tho?!


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2009)

like the colour of the first pic Don, have u got any exctraction? that would help the heat probs dude, jus a thought.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah I know its not the easiest to see with the big lamp on glowing yellow, for exhaust Ive got a 4" centrifugal fan sucking through some acoustic lined ducting sucking the air from just off the end of the light to out the carbon filter into the room again,

6 inch fan blowing in through the corner of the door with both flaps at full stretch heheheh I've closed the bedroom window but im still using bottles of frozen water just in front of the 6" fan blowing cold air in. temps running around 22-24 i might cut back on the frozen bottles but i know as soon as i do we'll have a slight up in temp n ill have to re adjust.


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2009)

sounds complicated lol. I got a 5" ruck fan with carbon can on one end and normal noisy ducting taking it out the roof all hanging above my light and i got it going 24/7 temps are a little cool id say like this 71ºf but lights not been on for many hours lol mabe 4


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> sounds complicated lol. I got a 5" ruck fan with carbon can on one end and normal noisy ducting taking it out the roof all hanging above my light and i got it going 24/7 temps are a little cool id say like this 71ºf but lights not been on for many hours lol mabe 4


naa its not complicated at all man in fact its pretty much exactly the same as yours! lol n the acoustic stuff is pointless it does very little to mask the noise of the fan mines running 24/7 too


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 10, 2009)

so when are you fit to pull ? i was just looking at your last pics still looked a little fresh.


----------



## smokeh (Feb 10, 2009)

lookin very nice.

where did u get ur lights/ballast/hood etc from?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2009)

SUPERHANDS said:


> so when are you fit to pull ? i was just looking at your last pics still looked a little fresh.


well the 3 big 'uns are due mid march n the little hindu kush id say is going to be maybe another week to flower n another week to dry but it may go longer its pushing new growth out of each cola where i thought it would just fatten up so who knows!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2009)

smokeh said:


> lookin very nice.
> 
> where did u get ur lights/ballast/hood etc from?


cheers man

lights ballast and reflector in one deal for about 79.99 if i remember this link is for a similar deal for a 400w but the price has gone up by the looks of things, id recommend greens horticulture too

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/400w-Complete-Metal-Halide-Grow-Light-Kit-Hydroponics_W0QQitemZ150183094586QQihZ005QQcategoryZ43555QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-Lights-182/Grow-Lights-189/Euro-Grow-Light-802.asp


----------



## got2loveit (Feb 10, 2009)

im on page 16 i wont steal and go to the last but as work is over i have to go and catch up on this tomorrow!! great grow up to now i learnt alot from the probs u encountered and im glad that u overcame them!!! il finish tomorrow the journal but great work mate keep it up!!


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers man
> 
> lights ballast and reflector in one deal for about 79.99 if i remember this link is for a similar deal for a 400w but the price has gone up by the looks of things, id recommend greens horticulture too
> 
> ...


i got mine from ebay 600w ballast lamp bulb and reflector for 70 and getting rest of stuff from greens horticulture they got some sweet stuff man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2009)

got2loveit said:


> im on page 16 i wont steal and go to the last but as work is over i have to go and catch up on this tomorrow!! great grow up to now i learnt alot from the probs u encountered and im glad that u overcame them!!! il finish tomorrow the journal but great work mate keep it up!!


cheers man! its a learning curve man i reckon im better with each run through! i rolled a doob up at my pals last night and a couple of the guys had to back off the j they were too [email protected] lol

and I've had some solid help from all the guys posting in this thread they know their shit! and some good laughs along the way!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2009)

PPP Pure Pothead Person said:


> i got mine from ebay 600w ballast lamp bulb and reflector for 70 and getting rest of stuff from greens horticulture they got some sweet stuff man



good stuff ppp so when ya gonna pop your cherry i mean seeds  you got your exhaust sorted?


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2009)

lol thats why ive been keepin quiet Don dude as i dunt know shizzle bout hydro.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 11, 2009)

im waiting on money to clear then im ordering last of the stuff i need

got seeds lights closet prepared etc...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> lol thats why ive been keepin quiet Don dude as i dunt know shizzle bout hydro.



did i miss somethin?! whos using hydro? ppp? eh im confused, doesnt take much mind haha as for hydro i doubt i could be bothered to keep changing the water every week, my pal is using a wilma system and i have to say he gets great results, i think soil grown shit tastes better IMO but theres ne comparison for yeild to hydro, depends what your after really i guess


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2009)

PPP Pure Pothead Person said:


> im waiting on money to clear then im ordering last of the stuff i need
> 
> got seeds lights closet prepared etc...


not long dude, are you kipping in the same room as your cupboard?, believe me you wanna seal the light in totally its a friggin nightmare trying to kip with the sun blaring through a crack lol


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 11, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good stuff ppp so when ya gonna pop your cherry i mean seeds  you got your exhaust sorted?


confused lol i was just saying i was going to wait till i order the last of my stuff lol i need a blue spectrum bulb and to get my fans for exhaust etc... but i got seeds already just gonna wait till everything arrives

next week hopefully


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 11, 2009)

my thermo humidity just came in the door


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2009)

one step closer man! how many weeks on and off on the rig dude?

shot of the tent and one of the hindu kush which is developing into a cone shaped main cola


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 11, 2009)

that is a nice cola u could just roll it up into a cone man lol

well i got to save up for rgit safety and medical first which is a grand but after that hopefully 2 on 2 off 1.5 - 2k a trip so will be good man

my magic mushroom soapstone pipe arrived aswell lol cool pipe

http://www.sensibleseeds.com/products.php?cat=Smoking&subcat=Stone-Pipes<--- there the pipe i got


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2009)

PPP Pure Pothead Person said:


> that is a nice cola u could just roll it up into a cone man lol
> 
> well i got to save up for rgit safety and medical first which is a grand but after that hopefully 2 on 2 off 1.5 - 2k a trip so will be good man
> 
> ...


sounds like you've got it made man 2k every time you come off and someone paying your rent/lookin' after your grow while your away 

yeah id need a cheech n chong skin to roll it up tho! i think im going to go guy myself a new glass bong aint treat myself in a while


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 11, 2009)

cool i need to get one of those glass pipes i keep seeing on peoples pages man

oh and i got a thick velvet curtain stapled over the closet door so u cant even see the light lol just leaving it on and leaving thermometer in for 24hrs so i can see how hot it gets in there without ventilation

i am going to get one of those pocket bongs that fold shut and fits in your pocket lol

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/The_Original_Pocket_Bong.cfm?iProductID=4206<--- pocket bong cool shit is this bong man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2009)

PPP Pure Pothead Person said:


> cool i need to get one of those glass pipes i keep seeing on peoples pages man
> 
> oh and i got a thick velvet curtain stapled over the closet door so u cant even see the light lol just leaving it on and leaving thermometer in for 24hrs so i can see how hot it gets in there without ventilation
> 
> ...


haha thats a nifty bong.. bare in mind man that you wont have the light on more than 18 hours so the heat buildup from 24 hours will be a bit over what youll have normally but for estimating your venting needs it should be spot on


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 11, 2009)

is it just 18 for veg?

i been told so many different times lol

21/3 for 2 week 18/6 for 2 week then 12/12 for flowering was one i was told

24hrs for veg and 12/12 was another

im confused now lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2009)

PPP Pure Pothead Person said:


> is it just 18 for veg?
> 
> i been told so many different times lol
> 
> ...


well you can fanny about with variations but the general standard is 18/6 for veg then 12/12 to flower, i generally wait about a month to 5 weeks to flip 12/12 but remember depending on what strain your growing expect them to double if not more in height from when you flip them 12/12.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 11, 2009)

yes both strains im growing are supposed to be short and bushy

http://www.sensibleseeds.com/detail.php?ID=915<---blue moonshine
http://www.sensibleseeds.com/detail.php?ID=1888<---supergirl

both look amazing strains and i got white widow free with the supergirl and when the blue moonshine arrive will have some more free but dont know what they will be till they get here


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds like you've got it made man 2k every time you come off and someone paying your rent/lookin' after your grow while your away
> 
> yeah id need a cheech n chong skin to roll it up tho! i think im going to go guy myself a new glass bong aint treat myself in a while


Why not dude u deserve it lol, i need to pack up the backy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2009)

didnt realise glassware was so expensive sweet mary joseph and the orphans some of that roor gear is near on a bag a sand....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2009)

the tent light distribution wasn't even n I was burning the tops of the k train/wrecks so I've moved the kush out into another room getting its own 600w and put the dehumidifier in the same room to boost the resin production. hopefully itll be finnished in less than a week but so far it looks like its going further i might try n go 13/11 to finish it early well see...

moved the k train/wrecks into better positions and raised the light, stopped using bottles of frozen water and added a 6" fan venting in to go with the oscillating one inside to strengthen branches


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 12, 2009)

cool man looking cool, is it worth rushing it when ur so close to the end will it not stress the plants changing the times?


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2009)

jus puff puff pasin through>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2009)

PPP Pure Pothead Person said:


> cool man looking cool, is it worth rushing it when ur so close to the end will it not stress the plants changing the times?


probably not but patience was not a virtue i is blessed with man! it shouldn't stress them basically its just tricking the plant into thinking the end of summer has come early, 
18/6 = beginning of summer, long days
12/12= middle of summer, days getting shorter
13/11= hurry the fuck up winters coming


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> jus puff puff pasin through>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< puff puff give mofo


----------



## Cadaverousbloom (Feb 13, 2009)

The wilting stocks on a healthy plant can usually be a sign of low wind stimulation, extreme heat changes, lack of water, shock or trauma from maybe a move or transplant or even a frost.... I want to say lack of fans or wind though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2009)

hahah well over last 3 weeks the kush has gone from having a 6" fan to no fan, dropped night temps from 20c to 10c and been re potted so take your pick lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2009)

U on a mission to fuk with ya plants head aint ya Don lol?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2009)

in a good way honest lol you should see the little kush lady after having the dehumidifier on for a couple of days the resin that's on the colas is immensely sticky. i noticed this morning the first of the pistols are beginning to turn i still reckon another week n a half tho  that'll make 10.5 weeks


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2009)

lol, get a scope and u can see wen its ready lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah im coming round to the idea but i like perfecting the art of doing things by eye


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 13, 2009)

im gonna be doing it bye eye aswell u will be able to tell by just looking at the buds when they ready they change a good bit wen they done but if been looking at them all the time will be more difficult to tell


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2009)

http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/420_Scope_60100x.cfm?iProductID=4953
for the sake of less than twenty quid


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/420_Scope_60100x.cfm?iProductID=4953
> for the sake of less than twenty quid


or you could destroy an old CD player and make one for free  

but im just a cheap ass


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2009)

fidely arse mucking about pulling things apart and then its not as easy as that wen uve got the little fuker out


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 14, 2009)

sativa planet, watercooled bulbs???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2009)

lol guys i made one of those DIY scopes, my phones a slider i used it once then slid the phone shut the lense flew off and was never seen again lol i think i will buy a scope maybe out of the next crop money, after my first extravagant purchase from my dope pennies.......

http://www.paramountzone.com/satori-pro-massage-chair.htm


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2009)

lol, chair looks fancy mate. I didnt even try and make one cuz its way too fidely for my fat fingers lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2009)

the trainwrecks are definitely the nicer looking/smelling of the plants the ktrains buds are way behind the wreck but still its growing quite fast although it doesnt like the heat in the tent and its only peaking at 28C

thankfully the hindu kush pistols have started turning but i still think it'll be another week probably just enought time for me to buy a scope n get it through the post  the leaves on the lower colas are nothing like the leaves on the top cola?!

pics 1&2 the kush's different leaves
pics 3-4-5 the wrecks 
pics 6-7-8 the heat stressed k train


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2009)

how long have they been in 12 mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2009)

4 weeks 3 days, guess theyre still kanny small


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah but ur not even half way throo so they can fill out loads in the final weeks man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah i can tell the wrecks are going to be proper Spielberg lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 16, 2009)

No worrys there don, they are lovely looking Girls.
By week 7 they gone a be fat ladies.
Week 12 a fatmix.


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2009)

trianwrecks buds are wicked wen they finish off man loollo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> No worrys there don, they are lovely looking Girls.
> By week 7 they gone a be fat ladies.
> Week 12 a fatmix.


cheers man yeah i hope so i topped em n kinda wished i hadn't the top cola would be immense but as i don't have a 10 ft tall tent.....


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 18, 2009)

When you ready to pull man ? been looking through your thread again, whats the update ? whens the P A R T Y ? come on we need to know.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2009)

hahaha easy now the 2 trainwrecks will be ready 14th march the k train a straight week after! and my hindu kush is now getting flushed for the next 5 days then ill see about chopping off the lower buds n letting the top cola go if needs be?!!? its taking for ever.

as for an update im hoping to get a decent camera n take some shots in proper light at the end of flush i want to enter the budshot comp

tonight im making some hash with a friend out of the blue moonshine trim ill get the pics whacked up the morrow till then keep on tokin !!!


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 18, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha easy now the 2 trainwrecks will be ready 14th march the k train a straight week after! and my hindu kush is now getting flushed for the next 5 days then ill see about chopping off the lower buds n letting the top cola go if needs be?!!? its taking for ever.
> 
> as for an update im hoping to get a decent camera n take some shots in proper light at the end of flush i want to enter the budshot comp
> 
> tonight im making some hash with a friend out of the blue moonshine trim ill get the pics whacked up the morrow till then keep on tokin !!!


luvs it, ah ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2009)

fluching is taking aaaages i think i didnt put enough holes in the bottom of the damn pot anyway it took like half hour plus to put 2 buckets of water through it. meanwhile me n me pal had the honey bee extractor and a couple of bags of trim one from his belzebud and a bag of my moonshine trim. after popping to the corner shop and cleaning him out of ronson butane gas, the asian lad was like your not gonna sniff this are ya, my mate says naaa na we only sniff the good stuffff mental note to buy the butane from the cash n carry next time 4 tins at a time looks well suspect.

we set to and by the time weve put 4 tubes of gas through the trim the haul of oil looked pretty decent! OH MY GOD this stuff is like rocket fuels bigger badass brother. we rolled up a hollands hope pure mini sharkfin j and spread the butter down the skin. 4 people totally banjo'd eyes like sheeps fannies not saying a word for the next hour im never doing ice hash again bho is the way forward for trim use.

the cheisel bean popped up this morning!


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 19, 2009)

oriiite saaan  

hows it goin mate? 

everything's lookin good mate hope ya flushing goes ok. 

Not to long now mate before you'; be in green heaven  

i got another plant in my room now. iv put some pics up but there last weeks, im putting up some new ones tommoro. 

Its about 6 week old now


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 19, 2009)

AHH the old lighter fuel ah did used to buzz that when younger, me and my mate in the shop--HELLO HOW MUCH IS YOUR LIGHTER GAS ? £1-25P ok 4 CANS PLEASE, LOL HAHAHA what a buzz we used to get and crazy dreams, i took a hole can one day and woke up with 4 Dr martins in front of me with the words charlie oscar pappa yanky coming to my ears LOL crazy stuff, you have some nice looking plants there dude, enjoy the best times of it, am still about 2/3 weeks away got 15 AMS and 15 BIG BANG but if am honest they aint the best ive grew i just dont like soil, and am never using greenhouse seeds again total garbage, ive had much better results from seeds my mates get me but you never know what they are but ive had some real cracking girls, but nice work man. nuff said...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> oriiite saaan
> 
> hows it goin mate?
> 
> ...


oi oi savaloy !! yeah fyfe man am great, hows tricks your end!

the garden is going nicely, i was looking at the kush this morning thinking hmm that looks ready, well the bottom 2/3 is the top cola could take another week but i dont have that so i chopped it i was seeing little bananas and i dont want seeds!

pics later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2009)

SUPERHANDS said:


> AHH the old lighter fuel ah did used to buzz that when younger, me and my mate in the shop--HELLO HOW MUCH IS YOUR LIGHTER GAS ? £1-25P ok 4 CANS PLEASE, LOL HAHAHA what a buzz we used to get and crazy dreams, i took a hole can one day and woke up with 4 Dr martins in front of me with the words charlie oscar pappa yanky coming to my ears LOL crazy stuff, you have some nice looking plants there dude, enjoy the best times of it, am still about 2/3 weeks away got 15 AMS and 15 BIG BANG but if am honest they aint the best ive grew i just dont like soil, and am never using greenhouse seeds again total garbage, ive had much better results from seeds my mates get me but you never know what they are but ive had some real cracking girls, but nice work man. nuff said...


hahaha aint done it in years am kinda glad really. it fucked up my gcse years something chronic. then i realised i could get served alcohol at 14. never been the same since lol

ive seen some real nice bing bang lately in my man westy's journal looked like some nice tokin dude dont worry if you put the energy in youll be rewarded


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2009)

Chop chop
Theres a master kush in my box thats 9 weeks old today, ill go take a leaf and check its trichs wen ive had this cupper tea.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2009)

yeah i decided last night 3 things ill be treating myself to with proceeds of this crop a scope, a new glass bong and a honey bee extractor tube thingy

the kush......................finally


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice mate, how much u recon urll get?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> Nice mate, how much u recon urll get?


im gonna say 2 n 3/4 maybe 3


----------



## raiderman (Feb 20, 2009)

looks like dinner almost served,lol. that stuff looks dank as hell , great job bro.keep it goin and growin.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2009)

raiderman said:


> looks like dinner almost served,lol. that stuff looks dank as hell , great job bro.keep it goin and growin.


yo raiderman cheers yeah surf n turf for dinner lol


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 20, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i decided last night 3 things ill be treating myself to with proceeds of this crop a scope, a new glass bong and a honey bee extractor tube thingy
> 
> the kush......................finally


Dont forget some sweeties, ahh star bar..


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 20, 2009)

_2/3 weeks still to go can life go any fucking slower, been cold turkey for 7 weeks man am standing on the edge and looking down._


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 20, 2009)

*I CANT STOP LOOKING AT THIS PORN SITE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dKP97_czw
*


----------



## Baz (Feb 21, 2009)

Get on don! 

Its now party time at urs yea?

Ha Ha seriously tho that harvest looks as sweet as!


----------



## smokeh (Feb 23, 2009)

looks like a fat harvest. nice buds there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2009)

SUPERHANDS said:


> _2/3 weeks still to go can life go any fucking slower, been cold turkey for 7 weeks man am standing on the edge and looking down._


take it easy dude

08457909090

how do you plan on surviving on an oil rig without it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2009)

Baz said:


> Get on don!
> 
> Its now party time at urs yea?
> 
> Ha Ha seriously tho that harvest looks as sweet as!


yo cheers for droppin in dude, yeah the kush came good she doesn't smell as nice as she did growing but its startin to drift back

am lookin at 3+ Oz maybe 4 if im lucky


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2009)

smokeh said:


> looks like a fat harvest. nice buds there.


yo thanks smokeh! them buds be rock tight too

>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2009)

so its too frickin hot in the tent god damn British weather, one minute its freezing next there's a warm snap and my temps hit 29C  so i took off some of the acoustic duct and raised the fan venting out by 6 inches. moved the small clip on fan to blow through a vent n not the doorway so i could leave a flap open at the top of the tent n see how it pans out..... the k train isnt liking the heat but the trainwrecks show no signs of heatstress at all.

more bottles of frozen water.... at least the cheisel is doing fine.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 23, 2009)

howdy doody don grow is looking good, i had to stay off this site my head was done in waiting on my money to clear but all the stuff i ned is ordered today should be on the go end of the week, loving the grow man +rep


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2009)

PPP Pure Pothead Person said:


> howdy doody don grow is looking good, i had to stay off this site my head was done in waiting on my money to clear but all the stuff i ned is ordered today should be on the go end of the week, loving the grow man +rep


cheers PPP yeah the wait is a bitch eh you'd think smokin dope would chill us out about it eh hahaha. although ive stopped shmokin now was making ma noggin go funny.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 24, 2009)

yes i stopped for work reasons im just gonna grow and grow for a while and just stash the weed away maybe sell some if im short of cash for summit or if i want new grow stuff

then i will have a shitload of different weed to smoke when i want to and wont be dry for a long time lol

im planning getting a judges pass to the cannabis cup in holland its 22nd to 26th or 27th i think loads of weed music shows etc... i never been so may aswell go in style lol as a weed judge at the cup lmao

$199 or £136 it works out at and if i book the travel and accomodation early i imagine it will be cheaper, im planning the amsterdam botel the boat hotel its near central station so will be easy access to the different places


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 24, 2009)

Just popped in to say hello, and spread my flu virus around 
Hope all is well with you happy smoking


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Just popped in to say hello, and spread my flu virus around
> Hope all is well with you happy smoking


cheers welshy i could do with a bit of manflu time off. lol

things are fair to muddling presently, hopefully some pancakes will cheer me up! n make you feel better?! lemon n sugar ?!?! WTF is that about maple syrup is where its at.


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 24, 2009)

Chocolate sauce for me mate lol.


----------



## Baz (Feb 24, 2009)

Wait, is it pancake day ?


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

It was and i never got a single pancake again ffs lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2009)

oh yeah it as pancake day! i had honey on mine in the end, the missus craaaaazy woman she is had them plain?!?! WTF like not even sugar??? shes a weird eater wont eat anything runny- no gravy! not even on sunday dinner.

anyway on with the show...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2009)

so i generally wait till i see roots starting to poke their way through when i repot but this morning the cheisel was going for it like no other seedling has before maybe has something to do with the bean itself being twice normal size i dunno. but thwn i checked it to water it had white roots comin through all sides of the peat pot, im not sure whether to try and carefully remove the peat pot or just stick the whole thing into a bigger pot of soil? 

other 3 are the trainwrecks first then the k train i know they finnish a week apart ( according to the seed co) but the wrecks are streets ahead!


----------



## mr west (Feb 25, 2009)

roottastic Don mate, lovely.


----------



## Baz (Feb 25, 2009)

ffs why nobody tell me it was pancake tuesday, i just had a normal tuesday, and now im having a normal wednesday..

Oh n looking good don


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 25, 2009)

Just pot it, the roots are already broken through nicely.


Baz its Mad Dogs Birthday no one told you, you missed a great bash.


----------



## Baz (Feb 25, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Just pot it, the roots are already broken through nicely.
> 
> 
> Baz its Mad Dogs Birthday no one told you, you missed a great bash.


 Looks like i miss everything ..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2009)

Baz said:


> ffs why nobody tell me it was pancake tuesday, i just had a normal tuesday, and now im having a normal wednesday..
> 
> Oh n looking good don


cheers Baz man you should just have the pancakes anyway!! a few years back my boss gave up NOT having pancakes for lent, seriously him n his then flatmate arte pancakes for 40 days straight. savoury sweet the lot.


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2009)

I cant remember the last pancake I had, must of been years ago lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Just pot it, the roots are already broken through nicely.
> 
> 
> Baz its Mad Dogs Birthday no one told you, you missed a great bash.


alright welshy! hows tricks daaaaarn saaaarf? or rather oooooooot weeeeest

i decided on trying to carefully rip the peat pot apart and low n behold most the roots were that developed they just slid out

my k train looks sad and droopy n im just not sure why? and just one of the trainwrecks has yellow leaves even after upping the veg nutes for extra N im stumped. new growth looks frosty tho


----------



## blazzinbluts (Feb 26, 2009)

do the pistols join together mines bin on 4wks and not much sign of pistols joinin up and leaf is quite skinny done some ppp and are doin good but the big bud are lookin like there aren't gonna get much any chance some help


----------



## blazzinbluts (Feb 26, 2009)

hey don gin and ton how much will u get of them pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2009)

blazzinbluts said:


> do the pistols join together mines bin on 4wks and not much sign of pistols joinin up and leaf is quite skinny done some ppp and are doin good but the big bud are lookin like there aren't gonna get much any chance some help


yeah theyll pull together dude just give it time, most of the bud growth is last 3 weeks. 

im pumpin mine with overdrive now so they should get maffis?! yeah ill help ya if i can dude!

im hoping for about 9 Oz from these 3 ladies

you got any pics blazzinblunts?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2009)

whats up all following this journo?! 

so all germed the NL X Shiva and the AK48's im a happy chap, now lets just see how many are girls 

fingers X'd for me

ive got a business trip to london this week so ill be leaving the babies in the arms of my good lady.............


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2009)

Don in the smoke lol. Carefull u dont come back all cockney, Thats a paifull illness mate, makes u walk and talk funny. I was born with it but 20 odd years out of london and its starting to wear off. Grand news on ur new arrivals mate, ur chiesel is bout 2 weeks behinde mine lol lets hope they are the same pheno. None of get a freak un less its freakishly high yeilding or potant lol.


----------



## tastybudzz420 (Mar 2, 2009)

I grow 90% of my plants from seeds I take pride in what I do and glad to see you do too in the pictures you have the light is on one side hope that was just for the picture but the only problem you will arrive with is sexing your plants could be male or female? You don't know neither do I also if you can get a metal halide light I noticed that u save time using the mh. When you plant from seeds I noticed about 3 weeks shorter when I used both the mh and the hps as opposed to me using just the hps if your seedlings seem like they're not growing be patient it takes almost 4 weeks to get a 6 inch tall plant that actually looks like bud


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> Don in the smoke lol. Carefull u dont come back all cockney, Thats a paifull illness mate, makes u walk and talk funny. I was born with it but 20 odd years out of london and its starting to wear off. Grand news on ur new arrivals mate, ur chiesel is bout 2 weeks behinde mine lol lets hope they are the same pheno. None of get a freak un less its freakishly high yeilding or potant lol.


oh man all i want to do in the big smoke is get Brahms and Liszt

yeah i was wondering about the cheisels pheno's but aint seen one bigger than yours to actually compare yet?! heres hoping shes knockout eh!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2009)

tastybudzz420 said:


> I grow 90% of my plants from seeds I take pride in what I do and glad to see you do too in the pictures you have the light is on one side hope that was just for the picture but the only problem you will arrive with is sexing your plants could be male or female? You don't know neither do I also if you can get a metal halide light I noticed that u save time using the mh. When you plant from seeds I noticed about 3 weeks shorter when I used both the mh and the hps as opposed to me using just the hps if your seedlings seem like they're not growing be patient it takes almost 4 weeks to get a 6 inch tall plant that actually looks like bud



alright tasty ! welcome to the train ride! 

yeah dude i just moved the hood so i could take the pic well spotted! 

as for sexing them yeah i dont have any way to tell its just fingers crossed anyway im not really too bothered ill be mothering the cheisel if the phenos are right. once ive got the Shiva X nl AND ak48'S OUT THE WAY IM GOING TO LOOK AT SOME HAZES I FANCY ARJANS #3 AND FFs caps lock.~ maybe strawbery cough. i want some anti anxiety cbd shizzle cos i cant take the high para skunk strains no more....

as for the MH i cant really cope with anymore heat in there as it is its pushing near 30 i dont know what im gonna do in the summer?!?!?!

cheers for droppin in


----------



## Baz (Mar 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alright tasty ! welcome to the train ride!
> 
> yeah dude i just moved the hood so i could take the pic well spotted!
> 
> ...


my plan to cut the heat issues in summer don, is to have my lights come on at night and off during the hot days, only thing i think of


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2009)

well if its a straight cross between the nycd and th uk cheese it should be really nice but who knows lol there maybe some afgan hiden in mine to freak it for me lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2009)

Baz said:


> my plan to cut the heat issues in summer don, is to have my lights come on at night and off during the hot days, only thing i think of


yeah id thought of that but i live in scrotesville northeast and the copper choppers over almost every night lookin for some toerag joy rider or someone.... good idea tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> well if its a straight cross between the nycd and th uk cheese it should be really nice but who knows lol there maybe some afgan hiden in mine to freak it for me lmao



im not really sure of the nycd genetic history but the cheese is well documented but which cheese is it eh???


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im not really sure of the nycd genetic history but the cheese is well documented but which cheese is it eh???


itll be a cross with the uk cheese mate all the seed cheese were crossed with the uk cheese. So it will have at least 1/4 cheese init lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2009)

went to london for a couple of days came back cheisel is curled to one side and the seedlings look a bit stretched, put em up on a block and some general tent shots!

the difference between the two wrecks is really noticeable one is really hairy and the other the calyx's are so swollen but little hair on em?! both smell fantastic tho


----------



## Baz (Mar 5, 2009)

Yea man, i can't wait till im at this stage!

Looking sweet don!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2009)

Baz said:


> Yea man, i can't wait till im at this stage!
> 
> Looking sweet don!


cheers fella me too its the most agonising bit now the last 2 weeks, then the excruciating dry/curing time booohoooo hooo but oh how sweet the time when she ready to light up tick followed tock followed tick followed tock


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2009)

i got some diamond mylar and papered the cupboard walls, repotted the babies into their halfway homes and the 3 pics of sticky icky icky are my friends BLZBud as dank as money can buy, the fuckers my friend and i still got only 2.9g bags  makes me pleased i was a £20 note short for him the fucker. i wouldnt mind but i gave him a free quarter last crop....


----------



## smokeh (Mar 6, 2009)

very nice plants.

the weed u got from ur m8 doesnt look worth it imo. it doesnt look like anything special anyway but who knows, it could taste an smoke great.

how long left on ur plants now?

do u think pete pellet pots or plastic pots are best for starting out with seedlings? the very 1st grow i did i used the pete pots and they worked great. the plastic pots - ive had quite a few problems with them at very early stage. maybe all the water drips out and doesnt give enough moisture as they need? dunno if you could help me on that 1, just a question though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2009)

smokeh said:


> very nice plants.
> 
> the weed u got from ur m8 doesnt look worth it imo. it doesnt look like anything special anyway but who knows, it could taste an smoke great.
> 
> ...


alreet Smokeh! yeah tbh its really strong in taste and smell but i know what you mean it doesnt look owt flash and its deffo not cricket being under 3g's 

my ktrain is two weeks and a day off 9 weeks and the wrecks a 1wk n a day, i was hoping theyd have massive colas by now but the ones they do have are frosty as [email protected]

Id really recommend peat pots rather than plastic at first though i know guys like mr west n london use jiffy pellets to great success. the peat pots hold the moisture really well and you can see easily how wet the soil is inside cos its a darker broon on the outside. other pro's you can see the white roots growing through the peat and you know its time for a bigger pot!


----------



## smokeh (Mar 6, 2009)

i might give that a try next time. thinking about it, plastic pots were more expensive and i had more little'uns die in them.

good luck with the plants, sure they'll get fatter closer to harvest.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2009)

smokeh said:


> i might give that a try next time. thinking about it, plastic pots were more expensive and i had more little'uns die in them.
> 
> good luck with the plants, sure they'll get fatter closer to harvest.


for the cost of them man i think i got 12 in a tube from wilkinsons for a quid.

cheers for the support man and may your buds swell like elephants nuts too!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2009)

so ive had my camera phone for near a year and never noticed it has a digital zoom 

if only it had a yellow filter thingy like real digicams hahaha

1 week saturday gone for the trainwrecks( back 2) and the ktrain 2 weeks. one of the trainwrecks is hairy the other fat calyx's the buds on eaqch are rock hard


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

I got a fairly good digi cam an its not got a yellow filter thingy, i use photoshop to filter out the yellow of the hps. buds looking sweet tho man. Did u have a good weekend?


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 9, 2009)

Their coming on nicely nicely mate, you got some nice swelling bud.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> I got a fairly good digi cam an its not got a yellow filter thingy, i use photoshop to filter out the yellow of the hps. buds looking sweet tho man. Did u have a good weekend?


hmmm im sure i could learn to do the same! ill need to *purchase* photoshop lol 

weekend was frustratingly spent cleaning househunting and watching shite on telly. oh and the fucking metrocenter seriously my lass spent an hour walking round primark only to ditch her bag full of stuff and took the 2 items she picked up in the last 5 mins of looking to the checkout. i was foaming. 

how was your weekend dude?! bet it was better then mine lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Their coming on nicely nicely mate, you got some nice swelling bud.


cheers WW yeah im wondering how long i should let them go, i read in your thread to let em go an extra week im not sure tho


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

was ok spent 60 wuid on 9 gramms of pollum an only got bot a gramm left lol. My misses was working most of it so i hads a nice quiet sat arvo and sun arvo i was humping matrasess about for my girlfriends new flat lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers WW yeah im wondering how long i should let them go, i read in your thread to let em go an extra week im not sure tho


this is the thing init how long can u wait b4 cutting a plant lol. Me mate cut his tw at almost 10 weeks and it was knock out smoke man


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 9, 2009)

How long to leave it is up to you, I like to wait for that slight red in the hairs norm at 10 weeks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> How long to leave it is up to you, I like to wait for that slight red in the hairs norm at 10 weeks.



i can leave it max another week but then i have to pack up my tent to move house seriously not lookin forward to that it was a right bitch to put up


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 9, 2009)

Mine was a bit of piss to put up and take down then put up againe, must be the engineer in me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2009)

mine was quite a tight fit like i was stretching it to get the frame in... well as they say what goes up!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2009)

i need to get an elite account im sick of havin crap pictures


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i need to get an elite account im sick of havin crap pictures



What crap pictures? What u going on about?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2009)

thumbnails man i want big ass pictures


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2009)

do u know how to attach an image in the post rather than add an attachment to the post?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2009)

by adding the link from your album yeah?! i tried that but still came out as tiny thumbnail??? or am i doin summat wrong?


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 10, 2009)

Copy & paste the bb code.

Dons tent.







Its working sir.


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh i paste the url code in the insert images box thingy. Don will have to tell us wot this plant is cuz i forgot to look wen i copied the pic lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2009)

see now i tried to do that in the budshot comp to no avail?!?! better pics tomorrow then!!!! cheers WW man no doubt ill need the idiots guide the morow


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 10, 2009)

Trainwreck Id say lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> Oh i paste the url code in the insert images box thingy. Don will have to tell us wot this plant is cuz i forgot to look wen i copied the pic lol.


lol its the hairy trainwreck!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2009)

guys i just checked I WON THE EURO FRICKIN MILLIONS !!!!! WOOOP WOOOOOOOP

i got 1 star number and two other numbers so itll probs be about £9 

bitch is i was one number away from 3 n the star oh well .... helps finance my honey bee tube i just ordered!


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2009)

Ah honey bee oil, cant wait till i got nuf cystaly trim to do a few runs of that.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 10, 2009)

I need to send you a begging letter, share the wealth.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 10, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Copy & paste the bb code.
> 
> Dons tent.
> 
> ...





mr west said:


> Oh i paste the url code in the insert images box thingy. Don will have to tell us wot this plant is cuz i forgot to look wen i copied the pic lol.









Thats got to be worth 10 pence of your new found richies.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Thats got to be worth 10 pence of your new found richies.


ahahahaha 10p sure why not double it im not tight baaaahahahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I need to send you a begging letter, share the wealth.


i get them all the time but there all from crapitall one barclays and hsbc mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2009)

seriously fuck the euro i got 3 numbers, a lousy £5.10


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2009)

Thats a paket of fags tho lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2009)

da daaaaaaaaaaaaa! cheers for the help westie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2009)

BO bo BO bo BO


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2009)

Loooooks sweeet mate, glad to help mate no fugging worries just add my rep+ wen u can lmao (jk)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2009)

will do man as soon as it lets me hahah


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 12, 2009)

mate that truly awesome... Whats the little light that you using for the seedlings.. thats one thing i need to get sorted. Any ideas.

Wild mate.. good on ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2009)

mattyblade1 said:


> mate that truly awesome... Whats the little light that you using for the seedlings.. thats one thing i need to get sorted. Any ideas.
> 
> Wild mate.. good on ya



cheers man, the little light is an envirolite 

http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?page=1/PROD/MG200GL 

is the cheapest in the uk that i could find ( you want blue for veg) and it comes with a reflector and ready just to plug in dead simple. perfect for vegging your little uns without putting much on your electric bill

cheers for dropping by matty


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2009)

so im flushing the two wrecks and the k train is plumping up and still taking majority of the nutes i'm chucking at her tho she's getting a little burn, with only a week to go im not going to worry!






chopped and speed dried a few nuggets off a lower branch and its stinkin'


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2009)

and so it begins, jus a litttle bit more it wont hurt, chop chop chop.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so im flushing the two wrecks and the k train is plumping up and still taking majority of the nutes i'm chucking at her tho she's getting a little burn, with only a week to go im not going to worry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bumpity bumbum buuuump


----------



## Baz (Mar 13, 2009)

Don thats looking sweet!

Not had much time to get on lately, but looking good bud


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2009)

cheers dude! not much in the yield department and im not quite sure why? but the smoke is a real strong stone....

i had to chop the hairy trainwreck as i started seeing the beginning of boynana's i was a bit gutted i waqs hoping theyd go another week and really swell but i guess shit happens. i chopped the second wreck the next day for fear it might start seeding aswell yeild was adeffo bigger on the second but still not as great as id hoped for, the real producer of the 3 will be the k train tho she doesnt smell as nice as the wrecks. swings n roundabouts eh

pics in a bit


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2009)

I feel ya disapointment buddy old pal.I had to take my tw a tad early too cuz of the same thing pretty much, not lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah i was a bit gutted i just so happened to look at them out of the tent and saw the yellow tips n thought oh shit... only found like 7-8 half formed seeds so im not too sad but hey fem seeds for ya eh! lessons learned the clone war begins!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2009)

so the wreck started growin boy nana's so she met the blade





the ktrain is lonesome





hairy pheno trainreck ( poor yield ) (poorer pic, sorry)





fat calyx pheno trainwreck






gonna do some decent pics with a digicam when their dry


----------



## smokeh (Mar 16, 2009)

that yield looks decent. id be happy with that.

i bet it tastes and smokes nice too 

nice harvest


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2009)

smokeh said:


> that yield looks decent. id be happy with that.
> 
> i bet it tastes and smokes nice too
> 
> nice harvest


cheers smokeh! im happy with the quality and i guess we all wish for there to be more bud


----------



## smokeh (Mar 16, 2009)

hell yeah. my grows ive been dissapointed but others have commented that it was a good yield considering circumstances.

i suppose it looks bigger on pictures though,lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2009)

im guessing at the mo but i reckon about 2 oz per girl so im not complaining but the final weigh in wont be for a few days yet, then it will be al gone and the circle begins again lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2009)

the hairy pheno'd trainwreck came in at 67 grams all told, im a happy chap! i reckon the swollen calyx trainwreck will come in nearer 3 ozzy!









the babies






heres hoping they're all girls! fingers X'd for me folks

bho tube arrived today also! honey oil oblivion here i come


----------



## smokeh (Mar 17, 2009)

nice, u got over 2 oz of it!!

have u tried a sample yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah i was totally shocked that it was over 2 and nearly 2 n a half the buds shrunk to like half the size i think i drying in my gro room is a bit warm.

not yet well I had a tiny pipe afore i left for graft but i'm gonna get me a nice blunt wrap today and fill me boots! smoke report the morrow!!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2009)

congrats mate impressive haul. lol I like honey oil but itrs a flippin messy old game.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah your heads well messed up after it ahahahah man I'm gonna do a massive tray of the shit i've got 3 plants worth of trim to butane then im gonna roll up a fat blunt with pure trainwreck and honey spread down it. man i really cant wait to get home


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2009)

U is gonna get fucked up for sure man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2009)

it'll probably take me 3 days to smoke it hahaha


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice ....................


----------



## zvinny (Mar 17, 2009)

ok m8 i had a prob like that all i did was prop em up with a few sticks, skewers i find are best. then they sorted themselfs out when they got a bit better i had a fan on lightly which strenghend them up, i started feeding when they went to veg stage, coz the bnq dirt had enough food in it till then, i have 9 ladys and there doing good. good luck with urs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2009)

eh ?!¬? problem with what? lol did you think you were in a different thread?

All the best for your girls n you man!


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2009)

Im lost too, have u seen my mum?


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 17, 2009)

I feel left out Iv no home grown bud to drool over. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2009)

not long for you now tho WW what you smokin at the mo?


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 17, 2009)

Found some street weed thats actually very good £85 ½ oz.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2009)

DAAAAAMN £85 a half thats it im moving down south, so im guessing an ozzy cost you between 150- 170


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 17, 2009)

If you can find someone to sell you that much lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2009)

i guess thats why were all here eh!


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 17, 2009)

Too right mate saves me a small fortune growing my own.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2009)

helps me pay 'the man' off seriously i couldn't believe my eyes i paid 600 onto my card with the intention of living off it for the rest of the month and the feckers put my card limit down by 350 squid WTF


----------



## Fyfe (Mar 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> DAAAAAMN £85 a half thats it im moving down south, so im guessing an ozzy cost you between 150- 170


i wish i could get weed for anywhere near that. 

try getting a quarter for any cheaper that 70 - 80 quid and your doing well.

a half 130 if your lucky!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2009)

holy shit man thats way too much. no wonder your on RIU 70-80 a Q a fudgin quarter??? dude are you on an island off the Hebrides or some shit i don't even want to think what you pay for other drugs.


----------



## Baz (Mar 17, 2009)

Jesus FUCKING christ !

I just got an Oz of blueberry for £180 !

Lets put it this way im having a real good time getting rid of it

Oh and sorry for the caps lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2009)

Baz said:


> Jesus FUCKING christ !
> 
> I just got an Oz of blueberry for £180 !
> 
> ...


lol jesus you guys are getting bummed royally up north we don't pay a penny past £140 but then again we never really get strain names unless its from mates that grow. usually its all wet gear off the vietnamese or the chinks and all theyre bothered about is yeild yeild yeild a friend even tried to give them cuttings of decent gear and they refused them all they want is fast finishing large yeild...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2009)

so my bho plans went a bit sideways.... ive bought out morrisons of all their gas and the local shop wouldn't sell me more than two tins so i only got half way through my trim.... gutted. looks like ill be hitting cash n carry soon or guying camping gas...



























ill finish it off tonight when I've got more butane... unless i get accused of sniffing the stuff


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2009)

No fucking respect these street weed orientals mate and thats the problem, they created their own worst compertiton, every cunt who dunt wanna buy that rubbish started growing decent weed. HAHAhehe


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so my bho plans went a bit sideways.... ive bought out morrisons of all their gas and the local shop wouldn't sell me more than two tins so i only got half way through my trim.... gutted. looks like ill be hitting cash n carry soon or guying camping gas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was the oil nice????? are u gonna wait till all the trims done b4 u test it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah im gonna do the rest tonight then refine it a little and see what its like.... if i can find some butane?!?!?!

as for the oriental supply you cant rely on them they're always getting busted cos they've burnt some house down, their weeds shite anyway even the good stuff is just acceptable when you put it up against homegrown


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2009)

Id rather smoke my own wet unready weed as oppsed to giving them my money lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah i hear that takin just a quick bud and radiatin it for a few hours is better


----------



## Fyfe (Mar 18, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> holy shit man thats way too much. no wonder your on RIU 70-80 a Q a fudgin quarter??? dude are you on an island off the Hebrides or some shit i don't even want to think what you pay for other drugs.


i wont say exactly where i live but yeh its a shitty little island!

Prices for everything have been stupidly high for a few years now, there was a bad drought. so the prices went up and just never came back down again 

green: 70 - 80 a Q
resin: £30 a Q
Sticky B: 50 - 70 a Q
coca cola - 50 a G

and its all shit, the green is sprayed with fcuk knows what  

hense the home growing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2009)

thats harsh man, but expectable if your on an island. you should position yourself as #1 and put the market in your pocket! well that's what i'd do lol put yourself out there at £60 a Q. am guessing youd rather keep a low profile tho small towns have people with big ears and mouths eh!

what's sticky b ? squidgy black? lol @ coca cola £50 is pretty reasonable for an island its around that mark up north especially with the credit crunch the europeans want more £ cos the euro is fucked. credit crunch affecting the drug trade?!?!?!?WTF this aint even been heard of before...


----------



## Baz (Mar 18, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol jesus you guys are getting bummed royally up north we don't pay a penny past £140 but then again we never really get strain names unless its from mates that grow. usually its all wet gear off the vietnamese or the chinks and all theyre bothered about is yeild yeild yeild a friend even tried to give them cuttings of decent gear and they refused them all they want is fast finishing large yeild...


 I am up north don lol, im 5 mins away remember lol, how much weed is the standard for £10 were you are bud?


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2009)

£10 a gram of good dry quality weed IF u can find anyone willing to sell anything.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2009)

Baz said:


> I am up north don lol, im 5 mins away remember lol, how much weed is the standard for £10 were you are bud?



alreet bazza well tbh i dont know anywhere i can get a tenner deal from! 20's minimum really £20 will get you anywhere from 2.8 to 3.3 g's ( usually uncured soppin wet) aint seen a full 20 bag in a long time...... unless its from me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2009)

second trainwreck came in at 2 oz n 3/4 cant wait to see what the k train comes in at shes a monster!


----------



## zvinny (Mar 19, 2009)

lol its gotta be the best way now chaps grow it urself! fed up with the 2 bob deals and the shit u get if they took a little time and care they could get a nice smoke to deal out but they dont yet peps still buy it... mentle


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2009)

zvinny said:


> lol its gotta be the best way now chaps grow it urself! fed up with the 2 bob deals and the shit u get if they took a little time and care they could get a nice smoke to deal out but they dont yet peps still buy it... mentle



nerry a truer word spoken zvinny, add two weeks to your operation and add£'s to your profits you'd think they'd realise eh?!


----------



## Baz (Mar 19, 2009)

This Oz of Blueberry i bought for £180, is good shit boys, got about 8g left lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2009)

i fancy doing a run through of blueberry and bubble gum ive had the blue moonshine which has a strong blueberry taste and it was top draw smoke. but itll have to wait till the ak48 n NL X shiva is done first. all of which are ready to pot on the cheisel especially. 

also. no pics for a while guys my stupid samsung mobile has decided its not going use the screen anymore. everything works on it i can call people still but i cant see any of the menus.....


----------



## Fyfe (Mar 20, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i fancy doing a run through of blueberry and bubble gum ive had the blue moonshine which has a strong blueberry taste and it was top draw smoke. but itll have to wait till the ak48 n NL X shiva is done first. all of which are ready to pot on the cheisel especially.
> 
> also. no pics for a while guys my stupid samsung mobile has decided its not going use the screen anymore. everything works on it i can call people still but i cant see any of the menus.....


iv had 2 samsungs and both done that, im never buying one again. i went LG this time, no complaints.


----------



## Fyfe (Mar 20, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats harsh man, but expectable if your on an island. you should position yourself as #1 and put the market in your pocket! well that's what i'd do lol put yourself out there at £60 a Q. am guessing youd rather keep a low profile tho small towns have people with big ears and mouths eh!
> 
> what's sticky b ? squidgy black? lol @ coca cola £50 is pretty reasonable for an island its around that mark up north especially with the credit crunch the europeans want more £ cos the euro is fucked. credit crunch affecting the drug trade?!?!?!?WTF this aint even been heard of before...


its easily done mate, problem is everyone knows everyone and its far to risky, iv done bits here and there but last time my name got out and everyone was asking the next day including people that shouldnt have known, my new motto 'whats mine is mine' haha!

yeh sorry squidgy black mate, a flood of it come in recently. realy nice stoney stuff, apparently its afghan gold seal? to be honest i dotn care about the name the smoke is better than any other shit about at the minute. 

oh and congrats on your plants mate, hopefully see some pics soon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> its easily done mate, problem is everyone knows everyone and its far to risky, iv done bits here and there but last time my name got out and everyone was asking the next day including people that shouldnt have known, my new motto 'whats mine is mine' haha!
> 
> yeh sorry squidgy black mate, a flood of it come in recently. realy nice stoney stuff, apparently its afghan gold seal? to be honest i dotn care about the name the smoke is better than any other shit about at the minute.
> 
> oh and congrats on your plants mate, hopefully see some pics soon.


lol yeah its scary how quickly your name gets round when you've got good shit eh! your better off keeping it personal. i will be once my debts cleared. id love a toke on some squidgy right about now i love the hash stone great for cooking with too.

cheers for the grats! but when or even if you'll see a pic is a good question lol


----------



## smokeh (Mar 24, 2009)

fyte where u from? sort me some of the squidgy!


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2009)

theres a bit of charish floating bout this area too, that and some nice pollum.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 25, 2009)

Had the first taster of my mates AI, only 7 ½ weeks of flowering he had a little accident and chopped the top off ooops.
Taste was very pleasing no harsh on the throat, and the stone was fantastic almost trippy, both of us sat there grinning from ear to ear feeling like we were floating.
Cant wait to try it at 10 weeks I think its going to blow our heads off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2009)

soaring sativa high eh!? whats it like for getting your heart pumping? is it a racy high? 

k train came in at just under 4 oz dry boys n gals im a happy man, not as happy as my bank manager tho...


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 26, 2009)

Soaring sativa high and at only 7½ weeks, heart pumping didnt notice was just enjoying the buzz lol.
How are you mate constantly stoned when at home, I bet .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2009)

alright welshy man yeah ive been pretty toasted since the chop, i made some bho oil and i think itll be end of the summer before ive finished it. i wish i could show pics but my phones in the tmobile shop for upto 3 friggin weeks  ive got a tent full of babies i want to show off but, youll see them soon enough! lol

7.5 weeks and it was shtonin you good eh?! thats going to be some good shit smokie! are the buds much developed or still look like theyve got weight to put on!?!


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 26, 2009)

She has still got some fatterning to do.
Its not up to me as its my mates grow using a 250w, next time Im over there I will get a shot of it, and post it up on here if you dont mind.


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> She has still got some fatterning to do.
> Its not up to me as its my mates grow using a 250w, next time Im over there I will get a shot of it, and post it up on here if you dont mind.


cool mate i was gonna ask u wot she looks like bet shes not the freak u got and i grew lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2009)

hell no i dont mind chief im quite intrigued to see how different it is to Mr Wests!


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok here she is.
Not my plant or pics 
AlaskanIce


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2009)

fucking hell big pic lol. I cant see it properly lmao. but much better than my ai for sure lol 1 of those buds is bout wot i got off the whole 4 feet tall plant lmao.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 27, 2009)

ok this way lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 28, 2009)

oh cool not as big an scary as i first thought lol


----------



## smokeh (Mar 30, 2009)

very nice. give me some lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> ok this way lol


cheers WW she looks a leggy lady! i aint smoked a sativa since i was last in the dam. bet she's tasty!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2009)

So its a boring text only update as my camera phone is still in the repair shop. i had hoped to be able to start a new journal in my new house showing the ak48/ NL x Shiva grow but best laid plans of mice and dope fiends.....

the plants hit about 18 inches almost 2 ft n i topped them all. the chiesel is a bit taller and looks gorgeous....


----------



## smokeh (Mar 31, 2009)

what phone u got?

how come u got ak48? have u read the stuff about it on this site an other places? i read that its not worth the price or the smoke which is why i paid a few quid more for the ak47.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2009)

smokeh said:


> what phone u got?
> 
> how come u got ak48? have u read the stuff about it on this site an other places? i read that its not worth the price or the smoke which is why i paid a few quid more for the ak47.


hey smokeh

ive got a samsung soul its got a decent camera but the brick from t mobile as a replacement is a motorola so old it has a 2 line of txt screen and no cam...

I got the ak48 just because really i get my beans from picknmixseeds.co.uk n they were a decent price £2.11 as opposed to £7.69 and from the blurb on the site they have a high thc content strong smell and are ideal for commercial grows ie heavy yeald which pretty much ticked the boxes for me. its more indica than sat too so it finishes quick. 

you doin a journal???

but then again like the guiness ad 78% of statistics are made up on the spot hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2009)

quick update- the babies are in place but i've hit a small snag in that i decided to do away with my ducting to reduce temps and the fan and filter are both exactly 100mm i've ordered a collar this morning so for now temps are a bit of a worry. ive got a pot of ONA for the smell which is minimal anyway at the mo.

flipped 12/12 so its 8-9 weeks from today


----------



## smokeh (Apr 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey smokeh
> 
> ive got a samsung soul its got a decent camera but the brick from t mobile as a replacement is a motorola so old it has a 2 line of txt screen and no cam...
> 
> ...


is that samsung with the 8mp camera? my dad has just got that 1, wasnt sure of the name. pics seem to come out ok for u though, i was using my N95 at first, that was pretty decent pics of my babies.

let me know how the ak48 goes on, quite interested. i was thinking of buying some cheap, fast flowering seeds. i was thinking of Ata Tundra. ive had it before and its a great strain and finishes in 6 weeks. plus they dont mind the cold weather! which will be good considering im growing in my shed outside.

ive got 2 journals in my sig, the grow im on with at the moment hasnt got a journal for it yet. im waiting for them to sprout, 2 of them did yesterday so ill see what there like later tonight.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2009)

smokeh said:


> is that samsung with the 8mp camera? my dad has just got that 1, wasnt sure of the name. pics seem to come out ok for u though, i was using my N95 at first, that was pretty decent pics of my babies.
> 
> let me know how the ak48 goes on, quite interested. i was thinking of buying some cheap, fast flowering seeds. i was thinking of Ata Tundra. ive had it before and its a great strain and finishes in 6 weeks. plus they dont mind the cold weather! which will be good considering im growing in my shed outside.
> 
> ive got 2 journals in my sig, the grow im on with at the moment hasnt got a journal for it yet. im waiting for them to sprout, 2 of them did yesterday so ill see what there like later tonight.


yeah thats the one it takes canny pics for it being a digital lens, im chuffed the t mobile shop txt to say they have my phone ready to pic up!!! updatarific tomorrow

yeah ive looked at ata tundra as well it goes nice colours haha and fast finish is always a treat there are quite a few 8 week finishers that are worth looking at but depends on your reasons for growin 

good luck with your sprouts dude!


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2009)

ello mate, so it begiins, again lol. There are faster finishin strains, for instance top44 is a 6-7 week finisher and is cheap as chips. I smoked some wen i was in dam and its a good skunky skunk lol.


----------



## oz.'saday (Apr 1, 2009)

nice grow man


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 2, 2009)

*KOTTONMOUTH KINGS*


Power and greed? 
That's not for me. 
I'd rather walk my own paths, 
I'd rather plant my own seeds. 
So a plant is a threat to the American dream? 
I guess the land of the free ain't what it seems. 
But for those that are free, say like you and me, 
understand the meaning of true liberty. 
For those who don't, here's what I say, 
you've been tricked and fooled in every way. 
Riddled by the system of our's, 
driven by greed and gas guzzeling cars. 
So don't *confront*, and don't obey. 
Live your life stoning, and find your own way 


You got it slightly wrong mate. 
Cool music if its to your taste.

Hi Don how are you mate, cant you borrow a cam off someone or swop a bit of dope for one lol.
"im chuffed the t mobile shop txt to say they have my phone ready to pic up" Happy April fools was it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Hi Don how are you mate, cant you borrow a cam off someone or swop a bit of dope for one lol.
> "im chuffed the t mobile shop txt to say they have my phone ready to pic up" Happy April fools was it?


alright Welshy man hows tricks? im a little fuzzy headed this morning i had one too many last night n the brains a bit of a bastard behind the eyes...

hahah deffo no april fools! update coming in 5 mins dude! ive been waiting for someone to say that shearer isnt going to be managing the toon n it was all an elaborate hoax by sunderland...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2009)

im having software issues  theyve updated it while it was in the shop n its all screwy fucking samsungs honestly


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 2, 2009)

You not on vista? Its one thing I like about it, it looks for updates on its own almost makes it so much easier.

Im glad I dont suffer with early brain strain lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2009)

naaa i paid extra , can you believe it to have my new work machine downgraded to xp so everything works properly lol what a joke... ok so ive managed to sync my phone and am just winging the pics in an album watch this space....


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2009)

Alright fellas, hows it going? Im stoned and its only 20 to 11 lol half a joint westie today lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 2, 2009)

Me too AI puff puff pass


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2009)

cheers welshy, i see this an thought of you mate lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2009)

the new cupboard setup for mother chiesel to fill out in!





closer pic





tent shots no close ups cos their burnt 











temps are hitting 31 but theres nowt i can do till i get me fan setup  the new freezer in my new flat is a tiny box and its full of food not water...


sup mr west hows tricks ??? Shtoney i take it !


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2009)

Shtoney is as shtoney does lol. Yeah things are kool, as per usual wen ur on the last bit of weed from a harvest its tasting really nice. I may have to cut my 8 week flores psychosis tomorrow lol just as a stop gap and to fee up some room in my tent lol, farm management I think its called lol. Ur chizel is looking nice mate, I topped mine but apart from that they look fairly similer. Same shape leafs and colour too, shes a lucky polant havin a room to herself lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2009)

cant wait to see a prop full of babies next to her tho! WOOT


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2009)

Ive had to flower two plants early and give two away to make room in my veg room and i still aint got the room to pput my prop in lol.


----------



## smokeh (Apr 2, 2009)

hey don, didnt realise u had a tent. pretty nice setup.

im in Washington & Stockton on tee's next week if any of ur harvest is ready, id be interested  what was ur last grow? im sure it was ur journal that u harvested not long ago?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2009)

smokeh said:


> hey don, didnt realise u had a tent. pretty nice setup.
> 
> im in Washington & Stockton on tee's next week if any of ur harvest is ready, id be interested  what was ur last grow? im sure it was ur journal that u harvested not long ago?



cheers man yeah best investment i made so far the tent.

washington and stockton eh!? what have you done to deserve that lol jk

my last crop was k train and trainwreck and its gone man sorry. compared to the wet/crap alternatives folks will snap ya arms off for it. next lots not due for 8 n a half weeks


----------



## smokeh (Apr 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers man yeah best investment i made so far the tent.
> 
> washington and stockton eh!? what have you done to deserve that lol jk
> 
> my last crop was k train and trainwreck and its gone man sorry. compared to the wet/crap alternatives folks will snap ya arms off for it. next lots not due for 8 n a half weeks


really? i didnt think 180quid or whatever the prices are would be worth it. u say its too warm in ur tent? u rekon it would keep things abit warmer if it was outside in a shed?

ha, its for my job.

thought i would see if u still had some. the stuff im getting atm is good but id say that any1s grown weed is better.

and my grow, ive just gotton 3 sprouts so long way off for me yet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2009)

smokeh said:


> really? i didnt think 180quid or whatever the prices are would be worth it. u say its too warm in ur tent? u rekon it would keep things abit warmer if it was outside in a shed?
> 
> ha, its for my job.
> 
> ...


£180 squid!?! thats extortion. no ones paying that up north £140 is the top end christ its only £160 if you buy 20 bags lol.

i have a small group of regulars that pre order my crop there's very rarely spare.

yeah the tents toasty warm but only till tomorrow when fingers x'd the collar for the fan/filter will arrive. a tent within a shed outside would probably keep a fairly ambient temp aye. 

good luck with your sprouts man thats about 13 weeks n counting eh!


----------



## smokeh (Apr 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> £180 squid!?! thats extortion. no ones paying that up north £140 is the top end christ its only £160 if you buy 20 bags lol.
> 
> i have a small group of regulars that pre order my crop there's very rarely spare.
> 
> ...


i was talking about the tent being 180quid, not weed,lol. its 150 an O here most of the time.

not sure how many weeks ive got left as its bag seed, but very good bag seed. i was thinkin of ordering some short flowering strains but i cant make my mind up. its really annoying.


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2009)

I got my tent for £116.00 meter square. There aint no one selling ounces round here, its so shit down here. Thank goodness i got a plant coming out in the next 7 days lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2009)

smokeh said:


> i was talking about the tent being 180quid, not weed,lol. its 150 an O here most of the time.
> 
> not sure how many weeks ive got left as its bag seed, but very good bag seed. i was thinkin of ordering some short flowering strains but i cant make my mind up. its really annoying.


aaaaah sorry i was being dim. tents i think my tent was just over £100 with delivery. best investment ive made haha you can pick them up on ebay for like 79.99 with a tenner postage man, you should get one the results are hard to argue with.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GROW-TENT-/-ROOM-1.2-x-1.2-x-2m-Great-Quality-&-Value!!_W0QQitemZ130295661563QQcmdZViewItem

as for the auto flowering seeds ive been thinking about it for months and my pal went down that road and got some really nice fruity skunk off his but at the end of the day he got about 1 n a half to 2 oz dry for 10 weeks from seed. 

my last lot 2 trainwreck 4.5 wks veg 8wks flower one was 3 oz 1/4 second was 3 n 3/4 and 1k train 4.5 wks veg and 9 wks flower was just shy of 4oz all dry weight.

the return for the extra 2-3 weeks is worth it imho.


----------



## smokeh (Apr 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aaaaah sorry i was being dim. tents i think my tent was just over £100 with delivery. best investment ive made haha you can pick them up on ebay for like 79.99 with a tenner postage man, you should get one the results are hard to argue with.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GROW-TENT-%2f-ROOM-1.2-x-1.2-x-2m-Great-Quality-%26-Value!!_W0QQitemZ130295661563QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


hmm, they look quite good. but what would i do with my reflective sheeting now?! maybe have to rooms. use my current one for flower and tent for veg or vice versa. 

i dunno though, the one u linked is only a meter square and 2 meter tall. not very big for 80quid.. plus whatever delivery is.

does urs have the light mover and everything already built in?

the only way i could see me buying one is for vegging until they get too big. but then i wouldnt have any use for the tent as the light fittings are different, there for a hanger by the looks of it and im using a CFL on a cord hanger to veg. i wouldnt be able to make use out of the tents apertures for supply and extract either.

how big do they go up to? im guessing the price goes up as well?!

btw, what u think about the beans im about to order, only 4 fems (4 too many) coz i have shit load of great bag seed. 2 blue cheese and 2 skunk #1  works out about 15quid with RIU discount but i bet theres like 4 quid postage...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2009)

that's exactly what you'd do with the sheeting set up a mother and clone room in a cupboard ! its what I did lol. 

to be honest with you the 1.2 x 1.2 tent is big enough to house a perpetual cycle i've got 6 in mine at the minute but would normally have 3 finishing and 3 maturing with 3 in my veg cupboard under the envirolite. you could squeeze more in but i figure why put lots of small ones in when you could have 3 large ones( also good to know that your not going to be on the 6 o clock news as the house with 30 plants or whatever)this is the exact one i got £109 http://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/product/secret_jardin_street_drs120/

my tent came without the light mover, i got a deal on the light/ballast and some EZ roller hanging things for about £80 from starfish supplies on ebay. the prices have gone up in the 6 months since but if you shop around you should be able to get a 600w setup for about 80 quid 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Complete-600w-Compact-hps-Grow-Light-System-Hydroponics_W0QQitemZ400041188759QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN?hash=item400041188759&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262

as for your bean choice, i cant really say other than good choice on using picknmix, skunk #1 is a timeless classic and blue cheese is going to be a knockout which one did you go for? barneys farm or big budda? as far as i can see the barneys farm one says its from big budda's cheese anyway?!!?


----------



## smokeh (Apr 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's exactly what you'd do with the sheeting set up a mother and clone room in a cupboard ! its what I did lol.
> 
> to be honest with you the 1.2 x 1.2 tent is big enough to house a perpetual cycle i've got 6 in mine at the minute but would normally have 3 finishing and 3 maturing with 3 in my veg cupboard under the envirolite. you could squeeze more in but i figure why put lots of small ones in when you could have 3 large ones( also good to know that your not going to be on the 6 o clock news as the house with 30 plants or whatever)this is the exact one i got £109 http://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/product/secret_jardin_street_drs120/
> 
> ...


Yeah i dont want a huge one, just got about 8 plants on the go atm veggin, so once they start flowering, they will be in bigger pots. ill be buyin a 600w hps for £70.

can u attach the easy rollers an stuff in those tents? ive got a couple of those i used last time.

yeah i got blue cheese last grow, and it turned out ok... i thought it could of gone better. last time i got big budda and this time im getting BB, there the originals.

ive never tried any skunk strains, well... not that i know of, so interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2009)

smokeh said:


> Yeah i dont want a huge one, just got about 8 plants on the go atm veggin, so once they start flowering, they will be in bigger pots. ill be buyin a 600w hps for £70.
> 
> can u attach the easy rollers an stuff in those tents? ive got a couple of those i used last time.
> 
> ...


you should be getting a great return from 8 babies man! not tempted by a perpetual harvest tho? you could rock 4 plants out every 3 or 4 weeks and be rolling in buds! good work on the 600hps your babies will love you for it.

the easy roller things are kanny enough i tie mine to the frame of the tent with shoe laces and they work fine. ill be interested to see how your blue cheese goes i was thinking of getting it last time i ordered but they were sold out. i got chiesel instead which is a beauty of a plant but its gonna be like 3 months before i even see how she flowers ive got to get the present lot done 1st. i really fancy starting to play with breeding i want to be the first one to have purple cheese! 

good luck ill be watchin!


----------



## smokeh (Apr 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you should be getting a great return from 8 babies man! not tempted by a perpetual harvest tho? you could rock 4 plants out every 3 or 4 weeks and be rolling in buds! good work on the 600hps your babies will love you for it.
> 
> the easy roller things are kanny enough i tie mine to the frame of the tent with shoe laces and they work fine. ill be interested to see how your blue cheese goes i was thinking of getting it last time i ordered but they were sold out. i got chiesel instead which is a beauty of a plant but its gonna be like 3 months before i even see how she flowers ive got to get the present lot done 1st. i really fancy starting to play with breeding i want to be the first one to have purple cheese!
> 
> good luck ill be watchin!


well the 8 or so that are in veg atm, they could be all male for all i know. no sexing yet. just ordered my 2 fem BC and 2 fem skunk#1

no to worried about harvest. was planning on just doing this grow. thats why i was putting loads in, to try an get quite abit of harvest so i can sell alot of it,lol. need the money.

just been looking at grow boxes. i made a thread in general. im gonna check ur journal to see if u have any pics of the tent


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2009)

smokeh said:


> well the 8 or so that are in veg atm, they could be all male for all i know. no sexing yet. just ordered my 2 fem BC and 2 fem skunk#1
> 
> no to worried about harvest. was planning on just doing this grow. thats why i was putting loads in, to try an get quite abit of harvest so i can sell alot of it,lol. need the money.
> 
> just been looking at grow boxes. i made a thread in general. im gonna check ur journal to see if u have any pics of the tent


kool man i know exactly what your feelin right now my 6 are still mystery sex wise fingers X'd for both of us! 

who are you kiddin your only doing this grow baaahahahaha till the next time...

if you want me to take pics of the tent n its fitting i can do man. funny its usually the dope that folks are interested in hahah you can purpose build boxes easy enough if youve got a saw n drill etc i like the flexibility of the tent ive just moved house and just packed my ( hopefully) girls into boxes with black bags over their heads took the tent down drove to the new gaff set tent up shoved em in and set up the light took about an hour n ahalf


----------



## smokeh (Apr 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool man i know exactly what your feelin right now my 6 are still mystery sex wise fingers X'd for both of us!
> 
> who are you kiddin your only doing this grow baaahahahaha till the next time...
> 
> if you want me to take pics of the tent n its fitting i can do man. funny its usually the dope that folks are interested in hahah you can purpose build boxes easy enough if youve got a saw n drill etc i like the flexibility of the tent ive just moved house and just packed my ( hopefully) girls into boxes with black bags over their heads took the tent down drove to the new gaff set tent up shoved em in and set up the light took about an hour n ahalf


hopefully! need as much bud as possible which will mean as much cash as possible. i get married in 16 weeks. need some quick flowering strains that weigh a ton.

yeah. if u got any pics of the ceiling and supply/extract apertures then that'd be great. need to see if i can hang my light. also gonna work out how many l/s is required to size a fan - my day job comes in useful for somethings! i can design and size the mechanical and electrical, i just cant install the things!

oh, i dont have any tools, nor any money to buy them, nor the time/skill/patiants lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 3, 2009)

I got 1 I just need to turn my fan 90° to the back of the tent, to give me more room for lamp.
3 x beams for hanging.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2009)

ive just pm'd you some links n shit of stuff i use and setups n that just ask if you need any advice man.

how many l/s ??? sorry im being thick today what ya mean man?

dont worry about wiring n that i got my fan and it didnt have any wire to a plug but just get yourself down to a maplins or bnq n get some 3 core wire n chop a plug off somethin that doesnt work lol what i did.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2009)

hahaha @ WW i just pm'd him a link to that very picture lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 3, 2009)

cool mate


----------



## smokeh (Apr 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive just pm'd you some links n shit of stuff i use and setups n that just ask if you need any advice man.
> 
> how many l/s ??? sorry im being thick today what ya mean man?
> 
> dont worry about wiring n that i got my fan and it didnt have any wire to a plug but just get yourself down to a maplins or bnq n get some 3 core wire n chop a plug off somethin that doesnt work lol what i did.



l/s is litres per second. fans will tell u how many cubic meters / litres per second etc they will handle. 

i think i might do to save doing calcs etc just buy a box, see what the temps are like first.


welsh, those 3 bars, are the standard and on all boxes? i need somewhere to hang a shade similar to urs. ive been using easy rollers which are really good so id like to keep using them.

is that a carbon filter and fan at the end going into the exhaust aperture? wheres the rest of ur ductwork? lol

i can see if i have to fit all these things it could turn out v.bad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2009)

have faith man all will be good! lol honestly architects eh all pictures and plans but when it comes down to the graft lol jk


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes all the tents Iv seen have the 3 adjustable bars, so you put them where you want them.
There is a kit you can buy as an extra that gives you more bars to play with.
The easy rollers will work well.
No ducting so no loss off extraction.
Your extraction rate will depend on size of fan you use, normally the higher the wattage the more air it moves, with out it you can have heat and hummidity problems.
Its easy to set up. Can you tie a knot in some string?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Can you tie a knot in some string?


hahahahaah


----------



## smokeh (Apr 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> have faith man all will be good! lol honestly architects eh all pictures and plans but when it comes down to the graft lol jk


hehe, im not an architect. im an m&e designer, work on building services. mainly the Premier Inn hotels.



welsh wizz said:


> Yes all the tents Iv seen have the 3 adjustable bars, so you put them where you want them.
> There is a kit you can buy as an extra that gives you more bars to play with.
> The easy rollers will work well.
> No ducting so no loss off extraction.
> ...


how hot does it get in these without a fan? and humidity?

i guess ill have to do the calcs then for when i order my hps. only enviro's atm

cheers guys, have a good weekend


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 3, 2009)

My fan has always been on when light is on so I dont know how hot it would get, over 90° I would assume, but I used to shut it off with the light untill I noticed my hummidity was up to 70 odd % when it was'nt running, not good for flowering might get mold in the bud which aint good so I fan like I should.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2009)

smokeh said:


> hehe, im not an architect. im an m&e designer, work on building services. mainly the Premier Inn hotels.
> 
> 
> how hot does it get in these without a fan? and humidity?
> ...


well at the minute ive got my tent setup with out the fan and filter and its starting to overpower the ONA gel stuff and the temps are pushing 30C its showing my plants are showing a bit of heat stress. but as tony montana said 'shell be back shell love me again'


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2009)

sadly i pulled a boy out yesterday i did confirm one definite girl but this morning i think i see the beginnings of balls on another i think its the NL x Shiva so im pretty much expecting the 3rd one to be a bloke too 

plus side the chiesel is looking close to motherhood! but as ive never really taken clones. what do you guys reckon ? can i take the side shoots off and get crackin with the perpetual harvest again?















this last pic is from a friends grow he got fem lowryders and 5 free seeds which im guessing here but must be part of the breeding program cos they are freaks hes got a 4ft tall sativa dom girl thats only just started showing bud at 4 weeks 12/12. anyway its grown 18" from where it was topped and hes started bending and tying. this is the bit he chopped off which has been in a glass of water for a few weeks


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 6, 2009)

plus side the chiesel is looking close to motherhood! but as ive never really taken clones. what do you guys reckon ? can i take the side shoots off and get crackin with the perpetual harvest again?

Go for it she's only been in 6 days, it may slow her down a bit but wont hurt over all bud production.
Just put the clones under soft light 24 hr.
Have you some rooting hormone?
I use peat plugs for clones the ones that are flat untill you soak them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2009)

Go for it she's only been in 6 days, it may slow her down a bit but wont hurt over all bud production.
Just put the clones under soft light 24 hr.
Have you some rooting hormone?
I use peat plugs for clones the ones that are flat untill you soak them.[/quote]

alright WW ! good weekend fella?! shes not been in 12/12 6 daas shes been in 18/6 for about 5/6 weeks now! shes never going to be allowed to flower unless the clones give seeds, then ill switch strain for mother. 

my envirolite should be ok for putting the clones under shouldnt it? ive got some clonex and i bought root riot things, not sure what their made of?!?!
im gonna soak them tonight and set about her with a scalpel!! hope i manage better than the last lot. ive plugged the holes in the bottom of the propagator so fingers X'd 

whats the general veg time for a clone ? 3-4 weeks same as seeds?


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 6, 2009)

my envirolite. Just the job.
I find it takes a good week or 2 before they root, after that stick them in a pot veg till you ready mate.


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2009)

u can if u want flower clones as soon as they have rooted or u can wait till u like the look of the clone. Are u gonna stik that poor rooting clone u got of ya mate in compost?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2009)

a good week or two patience....... a virtue i was not blessed with guess my perpetual is going to have a stuttered start.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> u can if u want flower clones as soon as they have rooted or u can wait till u like the look of the clone. Are u gonna stik that poor rooting clone u got of ya mate in compost?


that clone is going in his tent i dont really fancy a 6ft monster sativa with my dinky topped indies. he did however give me a few seeds from his other lowryders nice looking tiger stripes ( allready in germ ) gonna keep the mother chiesel company


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


>


 
Grows into a 6ft lowryder


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2009)

seriously dude ill take a pic of the thing this was cut off its weird looks a bit like mr wests AI tall spindly lots of nodes. i think it must be out of their breeding program, crossed with the ruderalis but took its predominant genetics from the sativa side. the smoke is awesome nice n fruity


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2009)

how can u clone an autoflowering plant?????? it has no veg period


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2009)

this is form one of the 5 free seeds that came with the lowryders unless they just chucked in whatever seeds?!?!


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2009)

oh so not an af strain then lol cool.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2009)

side by side update clones in bubbler clones in propagator looking for the fastest n most successful method. 
















on a sadder note i think ive spotted two more males im gonna wait a day or two and confirm but so far its looking like im down to 3..... ive put 2 lowryder beans in to germ as an insurance plan


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2009)

i took six cheese clones today lol gonna put two cheese big girls in flower at end of week lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2009)

woot woot!


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2009)

so fingers crossed we both gonna be over run with lones in a week or two lol. Good luck with the comp. I want em both to win lol.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> (softest of the soft black hash)


----------



## smokeh (Apr 7, 2009)

ahhhhh

at least u guys know how to take clones / have the equipment.

don, i found a 1.2 x 1.2 x 2.0 tent for £109. pretty good, im just gonna have to spend like, another 100 odd quid for a cool tube hps and ductwork with carbon filter and fan. it could be costly!


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2009)

sounds like a cheap tent tho, well done on finding that. What set up are you using at the min smokeh? 400w hps and cool tube is gonna set u back a ton and the fan and carbon filter will be bout the same.

Soz for the jack Don me old mucker lol. Hows the babys today?


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 7, 2009)

smokeh said:


> ahhhhh
> 
> at least u guys know how to take clones / have the equipment.
> 
> don, i found a 1.2 x 1.2 x 2.0 tent for £109. pretty good, im just gonna have to spend like, another 100 odd quid for a cool tube hps and ductwork with carbon filter and fan. it could be costly!


Have you a link to the site.

And taking clones is easy you dont have to spend loads of cash to do it, take some and have a play its the best way to learn.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> so fingers crossed we both gonna be over run with lones in a week or two lol. Good luck with the comp. I want em both to win lol.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> (softest of the soft black hash)


here's hoping! in an ideal world i want 3 to be ready in a week or so to plant on and 3 about 3 weeks later. best best laid plans n all that...

circle of life i guess.... i pulled another two boys this morning shame, they were nicely developed.


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2009)

R.I.P. Blokey plants, see you on rainbow bridge lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 7, 2009)

It almost make me want to cry.


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2009)

All life has a right to live lol, breaks my heart to kill anything other than spider mites, fungus gnats, fleas and mosys. Then its either kill or be killed lol.


----------



## smokeh (Apr 7, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Have you a link to the site.
> 
> And taking clones is easy you dont have to spend loads of cash to do it, take some and have a play its the best way to learn.


i have a general idea how to do it. just dont have a steril blade, clone gell or anything to put them in except soil. only have 1 CFL anyway which is lighting for about 10 seedlings,lol! and more when i get my 4 seeds.


btw guys. these grow tents, do they have something in the top corners to hang a small fan?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2009)

smokeh said:


> ahhhhh
> 
> at least u guys know how to take clones / have the equipment.
> 
> don, i found a 1.2 x 1.2 x 2.0 tent for £109. pretty good, im just gonna have to spend like, another 100 odd quid for a cool tube hps and ductwork with carbon filter and fan. it could be costly!


easy now smokeh! its all in the growfaq man and if you want to see it done in vid form youtube 'how to clone weed' these days folks learn more from youtube than you do in school! lol

as for spending another ton on a cooltube id save yourself the money the reflector on them is as youd imagine quite small and tubular in comparison to a normal one yeah you can put the light 2 inches from your plants but what if youve got a meter square grow tent your going to have to raise it by a foot or two to get a decent coverage for all the plants!? if youve got a vent at ground level coming into the shed all you need is a bit of duct so youve got FILTER>FAN>DUCT>OUTSIDE VENT just my humble 2p

i got my ducting and stuff from starfish supplies on ebay they do kits for venting n stuff pretty cheap http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Starfish-Supplies-Ltd__W0QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2009)

smokeh said:


> i have a general idea how to do it. just dont have a steril blade, clone gell or anything to put them in except soil. only have 1 CFL anyway which is lighting for about 10 seedlings,lol! and more when i get my 4 seeds.
> 
> 
> btw guys. these grow tents, do they have something in the top corners to hang a small fan?



you can grind up aspirin to use as rooting hormone! i dont really bother with sterilising my blades, you can use a stanley blade n boil it in a pan. and you can just go straight into a plastic cup full of water dude check the growfaq fella 

yeah they come with a drawstring hole to stick the duct or fan through!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> All life has a right to live lol, breaks my heart to kill anything other than spider mites, fungus gnats, fleas and mosys. Then its either kill or be killed lol.





welsh wizz said:


> It almost make me want to cry.


pained me to chop them they were really resinous already and stunk to high heaven on the bus.


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2009)

honey bee extraction??????????????????????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2009)

i still havent got through the last lump of that stuff its like having a creamy bucket x 5 i get palpitations n generally feel uncomfortable. weird i know feels more like a panic attack than being chilled to the bone. and im in an upstairs flat now n have people all round so ill have to do my BHOing round at a pals...


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2009)

so is that a yes im gonna extract oil from the blokey plants or nay?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2009)

thats a big NAY its not really worth it i dont think there was no crystal on the plant it was just sticky as hell


----------



## smokeh (Apr 7, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy now smokeh! its all in the growfaq man and if you want to see it done in vid form youtube 'how to clone weed' these days folks learn more from youtube than you do in school! lol
> 
> as for spending another ton on a cooltube id save yourself the money the reflector on them is as youd imagine quite small and tubular in comparison to a normal one yeah you can put the light 2 inches from your plants but what if youve got a meter square grow tent your going to have to raise it by a foot or two to get a decent coverage for all the plants!? if youve got a vent at ground level coming into the shed all you need is a bit of duct so youve got FILTER>FAN>DUCT>OUTSIDE VENT just my humble 2p
> 
> i got my ducting and stuff from starfish supplies on ebay they do kits for venting n stuff pretty cheap http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Starfish-Supplies-Ltd__W0QQ_armrsZ1


i was only gonna go for cooltube coz the space was quite small and may get hot. so was just gonna put ducts either side with a fan in to take the heat from the HPS and then a duct for intake and extract with fan and carbon filter.

i really dont know where i going with it,lol.

the shed has no apertures and im not making any.

u rekon id get away with just a hps and reflector with just ductwork for the main chamber? the temp is about 60 -65 in there atm. come summer it will get warmer. i just wanted to use the tent in the shed so i could extract and supply from within the shed. havnt got any time to work anything out atm but ill have to do it soon b4 i place an order for my HPS


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2009)

hmm i reckon you could get away without the tube if you've got fresh air coming in from outside but if your going to use the tent in the shed without fresh air coming in then the cooltube will be cycling warm air around.


----------



## smokeh (Apr 7, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hmm i reckon you could get away without the tube if you've got fresh air coming in from outside but if your going to use the tent in the shed without fresh air coming in then the cooltube will be cycling warm air around.


cool, no tube then.

yes i will be using tent in the shed. i should still be able to supply and extract though shouldnt i? are the apertures in the tent on different sides to each other?

i think when i buy the tent and HPS, ill ask the guy on the phone which would be the best duct, fan and carbon filter to buy. there really helpful.

How oftern does ur filter need changing?

- sorry for the noob questions. i learnt alot about growin in a month then forgot some of it and now dont have the time to read it all again,lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2009)

smokeh said:


> cool, no tube then.
> 
> yes i will be using tent in the shed. i should still be able to supply and extract though shouldnt i? are the apertures in the tent on different sides to each other?
> 
> ...


the fan will pull air from inside the tent through its vents at the bottom and push it through the filter so its not smelly but its still going to be enclosed within the air inside the shed i.e cycling the same air. tent usually has mesh covered vents on the sides and a drawstring on the roof or high up on one side.

i've been using my filter for 6 months now and its still working a treat! wasn't an expensive one and apparently you can re use the carbon inside by washing it or you can buy a new bag of the stuff for a few bar. 

the daftest question is the one you don't ask smokeh! you've got the basics covered its just fine tuning to optimise your setup now


----------



## smokeh (Apr 7, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the fan will pull air from inside the tent through its vents at the bottom and push it through the filter so its not smelly but its still going to be enclosed within the air inside the shed i.e cycling the same air. tent usually has mesh covered vents on the sides and a drawstring on the roof or high up on one side.
> 
> i've been using my filter for 6 months now and its still working a treat! wasn't an expensive one and apparently you can re use the carbon inside by washing it or you can buy a new bag of the stuff for a few bar.
> 
> the daftest question is the one you don't ask smokeh! you've got the basics covered its just fine tuning to optimise your setup now


didnt quite understand.

theres a hole at the bottom and top of the tent. i assume bottom hole will be intake and top will be exhaust as hot air rises anyway. that will control the chamber temp. 

just read carbon filters last 12-18 months and can refill them for half the price so thats not bad.

i hate the setup parts,lol. i just want good pot! really want my blue cheese and skunk#1 to turn out great, like my avatar,lol. dont even know how long im going to be growing for so abit shy on spending like 300quid if its only gonna be used once. suppose i could stick it all on ebay after im done...

im gonna check some websites now to see if i can find anything cheaper becoz grotec said they do a price match. see if i can get it ordered and done with.

thanks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2009)

smokeh said:


> didnt quite understand.
> 
> theres a hole at the bottom and top of the tent. i assume bottom hole will be intake and top will be exhaust as hot air rises anyway. that will control the chamber temp.
> 
> ...


no worries man were all after great bud and not paying through the nose for it! 

yeah each side of the tent there's an oblong hole covered with mesh to let air in and in the roof there's a drawstring hole so you can put the fan/filter out so its sucking air from the vents at the bottom through the filter/fan at the top( where the heat rises to) having a constant flow of air goin in at the bottom out at the top but without fresh air coming in from somewhere the heat isnt going to vent its just going round in circles through the vents and the fan/filter. 

ill take a few pics tonight n post so you can see exactly what im on about. i get what ya saying about not wanting to blow loads of cash, but just think its paid for itself 1st crop the second one is all gravy dude. or you could ebay it and recoup the costs but you know youve got the growing bug now ahahaha


----------



## smokeh (Apr 7, 2009)

yep, i kind of do wanna spend the 300 on the setup. whats that, 2 ounce of shit bud round here. where as id get at least 2 oz of decent bud from a grow = paid for its self.

i have no idea how im going to get fresh air in. i suppose there will be some air flow in a shed but not alot. dont wanna make any holes either.

maybe ill just get a hps for now an see how i go,lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2009)

smokeh said:


> yep, i kind of do wanna spend the 300 on the setup. whats that, 2 ounce of shit bud round here. where as id get at least 2 oz of decent bud from a grow = paid for its self.
> 
> i have no idea how im going to get fresh air in. i suppose there will be some air flow in a shed but not alot. dont wanna make any holes either.
> 
> maybe ill just get a hps for now an see how i go,lol.


does your shed have windows? thats exactly what i'd do lol get the hps n see how hot it is if its not that bad then its all good eh! just remember plants need oxygen man. i know you dont want to make holes in the shed but youd see a massive increase in end product by putting a 4inch hole in and out of the shed without it looking like your doing anything untoward... 

roll the dice see how hot it gets?!!?


----------



## smokeh (Apr 7, 2009)

well it got up to like 80f when i was running 6 x 125w CFLS in the summer last time. only running a couple fans in there for air movement around the plants so i have no fresh air supply anyway. this is the only option i have so i guess ill just have to make the best of it. just buy a 600w hps for 70quid and im away. already got my nutes etc so ill see how it turns out!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2009)

good luck man ill be watching!


----------



## smokeh (Apr 7, 2009)

id post a picture of the seeds that poped and are growing but i dunno how to resize and its fuckin massive (thats what she said) so i wont.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2009)

lol k......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2009)

my clones are hanging in there! just... the rootriot/propagator ones look a bit wilty, the ones in the bubbler look exactly the same as they went in?! good thing i spose...

anyway pics for ya smokeh,

flaps ooot! heh heh heh


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2009)

my clones are hanging in there too in my prop and jiffys and clonex lol. Im using smaller jiffys than im used to, these ones are 30 mill accros so they like half as fat as the ones in used to but that should be good cuz ill see roots sooner.


----------



## smokeh (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks. think ill just be going with a 600 and shade. it should do the trick. or at least see how it goes anyway


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2009)

faster turn around all round !! man i hope it works out i could do with a bit of good luck at the mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2009)

smokeh said:


> thanks. think ill just be going with a 600 and shade. it should do the trick. or at least see how it goes anyway



yeah you should be kool tho im kinda hoping its not cos that means we might actually get a british summertime hahaha like thats happening...


----------



## smokeh (Apr 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah you should be kool tho im kinda hoping its not cos that means we might actually get a british summertime hahaha like thats happening...


was planning on planting 1 plant in the garden but so far this year its been far to windy, not enough sun and too many clouds and rain. little thing would have no chance.


im bored!

got my seeds through  germinating atm. cant wait for my skunk #1. 6-7 week flowering and ive never had any skunk strains b4. blue cheese should be good, hopefully better than my last grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2009)

smokeh said:


> was planning on planting 1 plant in the garden but so far this year its been far to windy, not enough sun and too many clouds and rain. little thing would have no chance.
> 
> 
> im bored!
> ...


yeah i was planning on revegging my last couple of trainwrecks but due to moving house they had to be binned

skunk #1 is oldskool all the way its the backbone of a lot of seed breeding programs cos its strong fast growing n smells good lol. 

i was getting itchy grren thumbs so decided to get some new beans ordered, even tho ive just took 12 clones lol imho you can never have too much dope eh 

*1x Ata Tundra - Regular*





*1x Sweet Purple - Regular*





*3x Papaya - Regular*


----------



## smokeh (Apr 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i was planning on revegging my last couple of trainwrecks but due to moving house they had to be binned
> 
> skunk #1 is oldskool all the way its the backbone of a lot of seed breeding programs cos its strong fast growing n smells good lol.
> 
> ...


why did u order 1 of the regular seeds. they could male... lol. i even ordered 3 or 4 x AK47 at one point and they all turned out to be male. sucks.

have u grown, smoked Ata tundra before? imo its a great strain. fast flowering, nice indica and i liked the smoke as well


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2009)

smokeh said:


> why did u order 1 of the regular seeds. they could male... lol. i even ordered 3 or 4 x AK47 at one point and they all turned out to be male. sucks.
> 
> have u grown, smoked Ata tundra before? imo its a great strain. fast flowering, nice indica and i liked the smoke as well



ive got deffo fem cuttings to fall back on if they turn out male, it cost me £2 im not arsed... i want a purple strain to play with my chiesel  try n do a little breeding experiment....

not smoked ata tundra but ive seen great grows yours included! im not fucking about with fem seeds no more they get to a week before finish and start going to seed n you end up chopping before its reached its strength potential.


----------



## smokeh (Apr 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im not fucking about with fem seeds no more they get to a week before finish and start going to seed n you end up chopping before its reached its strength potential.


eh?


what relay are u using for ur... 400watt? HPS. ive been trying to get hold of one of these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Envirolite-22a-Grow-Lamp-Grow-Light-Timer-Contactor-New_W0QQitemZ260297119446QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN?hash=item260297119446&amp;_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&amp;_trkparms=72:1686|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

but i can only find them on ebay and ebay doesnt take credit cards. once i order one of those i can go ahead an order my 600w HPS - theres a fuckin 2.5% surge charge on CC whch is a bastered.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2009)

im using exactly the same timer/relay as that one for my 600W hps 

http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Fastlight-Lighting-Distributors/About-The-Seller.html

call them pay over the phone!


----------



## smokeh (Apr 8, 2009)

ye, just got an email response from 'em

will ring when i go on a fag break or somethin, dont wanna be ordering growing equipment in front of the whole office


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2009)

probs not the best idea hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2009)

so i opened up the tent and it was like the ok corale 3 bitches with pistols drawn BANG BAM BANG


----------



## mr west (Apr 9, 2009)

The girls are showing, yay, does the happy dance woot woot!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2009)

doin tha happy dance

brAP BRAP


----------



## smokeh (Apr 9, 2009)

do the happy dance, do the happy dance

- from Baseket ball


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2009)

6 clones in the propagator are lookin good 









6 in the bubbler are too, double  






mother chiesel is getting larger, cant wait to pot on the clones and cut some more 
the baby lowryder seedling just about to shed its shell! 





three girls in the tent, ive topped and am now trying to LSTing , starting to bud 





6-7 weeks to go...... the perpetual grow is back on WOOT WOOT


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2009)

sweeet mate ur clones are lookin better than mine lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2009)

im just chuffed they aren't like my last effort, looked like sunday cabbage.....

gonna check for roots tonight


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2009)

good luck man, dont look like u need it tho


----------



## growforgood904 (Apr 14, 2009)

DG&T looking really good!! i cant wait til i am able to try and clone my babies!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2009)

growforgood904 said:


> DG&T looking really good!! i cant wait til i am able to try and clone my babies!



cheers GFG yeah its a bit nerve wracking first time round bit like growing your first plant but once you get the hang of it its piece of cake( i hope) hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2009)

anyways... so i checked for roots on the ones in the bubbler.... nowt not even the beginnings of a tiny white root  theyve been in a week n a half nearly two?!?! 

and so far i cant see owt poking out of the root riot ones either? guess im being impatient as usual...

i got adventerous and super cropped the ak48 that was getting taller than the rest as LSTing it was just not working, it was scarey nipping the stamen till i heard it squished. felt like id broken my babies arm hahah

finally fitted my fan after fitting a dimmer switch to try n make it quieter. didnt work made a crackling noise like thunder with the extra electric and wouldnt keep the fan at a constant speed keopt firing up then slowing then firing up again removed it and now thinking of some sort of padded box to go round the fan or just not bothering and hoping its not that loud downstairs....................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2009)

anyways... so i checked for roots on the ones in the bubbler.... nowt not even the beginnings of a tiny white root  they've been in a week n a half nearly two?!?! 

and so far i cant see owt poking out of the root riot ones either? guess im being impatient as usual...

i got adventurous and super cropped the ak48 that was getting taller than the rest as LST'ing it was just not working, it was scary nipping the stamen till i heard it squished. felt like id broken my babies arm hahah

finally fitted my fan after fitting a dimmer switch to try n make it quieter. didn't work made a crackling noise like thunder with the extra electric and wouldn't keep the fan at a constant speed kept firing up then slowing then firing up again removed it and now thinking of some sort of padded box to go round the fan or just not bothering and hoping its not that loud downstairs....................


----------



## smokeh (Apr 16, 2009)

try an acoustic fan m8. they will be quieter but abit bigger.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2009)

smokeh said:


> try an acoustic fan m8. they will be quieter but abit bigger.


a damn fine idea! cheers man I'm gonna see how it goes with my present setup before i splash out a hundred bar on a fan, the one I've got was best part of 40... it would mean unltimate stealth tho... maybe when ive cropped i might splash out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2009)

i went round to me mates last night to get hella baked n watch the footy, inside his cupboard looks like day of the triffids.... the free seeds he got with his lowryder purchase that turned out a freak sativa dominant plant looks like overwatered but isnt i think it must be a N deficiency....sorry the pics a bit blurred i was rushed









the bit that was topped is now doing well


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2009)

and just for shits n giggles heres some pics of my ak's


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2009)

looking nice, well ur ones r lol. I go0t roots on one of my clones yippi, think its a psycho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2009)

wooot wooot!!! i think mine in the propagator are gonna be the faster to show roots ?!!?


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2009)

Do u think it could be a temp thing? Are the ones in the prop warmer would u say?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2009)

probably yeah i was thinking of putting clingfilm over the bubbler to mimic a propagator.
im wary of putting my digital thermometer in the prop with it being covered in condensation...


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2009)

have u not got a probe on ya thermomiter?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2009)

naaa my pal took it out of a fridge in a weatherspoons if i remember rightly... its still kanny warm in there with the envirolite i guess it must drop in the 6 hours dark but cant drop that much cos the 12/12 tent is running in the same room?! fingers crossed i see white roots tomorrow....


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah cant be that long now, Ill be happier wen the rest start going.


----------



## Mammath (Apr 17, 2009)

Allo Allo, what's going on here then?

Just poking my head in DGnT.
Taken a look at what your doing.

I got a lot of back-reading to do...
got to get up to date with ya thread...

I may be some time...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2009)

what up mammath! good to have ya onboard yeah we banter a lot 'tween updates lol

smoke a jakey stay a while heheh


----------



## Mammath (Apr 18, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what up mammath! good to have ya onboard yeah we banter a lot 'tween updates lol
> 
> smoke a jakey stay a while heheh


Yeah no probs. 
Just read through journal mate. You've been doing really well and your tent currently looks really lush. 
Looking forward to watching them progress. They look nice and healthy.
All the best.

I actually bought myself a tent today. I've been trying to knock a new cab together over the last couple of weeks but today said 'fuck it' and just bought a 1.2msq tent. Kind of loses the stealth factor because it looks like a grow tent but I need more space to grow.
Should have it up and running tomorrow.


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2009)

nice one mammath dude, plants love them tents.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2009)

mixed bag update...

found a hermie in me ak48's gutted in a bad mood sat morning  eunuch'd it right up and am just gonna keep a close eye









switched the chiesel mother in to the 12/12 tent to ensure enough bud...

the clones in the bubbler look like they've had it. the prop ones seem to be ok but still not showing roots, look healthy enough tho, think ill switch to peat pellets.









by shrouded secret hush hush ninja methods obtained a couple of clones 





couple of random ak shots and the family photo ~ different pheno's










thats all folks!!! catch ya tomorrow if RIU isnt fuckin down again...........
till then


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2009)

I think i like the darker pheno, looks more sativa than the other. Shrouded ninja ways, move like a shadow and always leave em guessing lol. Good ol boi!


----------



## growforgood904 (Apr 20, 2009)

Looking good DG&T ! i like the purple hue on them leaves!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah the darker one does a have a funny colour to it but i reckon its from the light i took this just as it came on. its actually just green... the real star of the show is the little indie one tho shes got twice the bud any of the others have! 5 weeks to go....


----------



## greeni (Apr 21, 2009)

have u ever thought about flowering straight from seed ,e z


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah but i dont think youd get as much yeildwise as letting it veg for a month to five weeks ?!?


----------



## Mammath (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey Don.

Plants are looking great other than that hermie action.
Hopefully it's just a isolated incident.
How many times have you topped those babies?
Are you tieing them down and out as well?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2009)

hey Mam, 

cheers ! yeah the hermie seems to be concentrating on budding now i havent seen any new balls for 3 days so fingers crossed, but ill be checking it every few days just to be sure. i know therell be some in the end product but shit happens eh!

i topped only once at about a foot and have trimmed off a lot of the tiny side shoots unless they were far up the plant. im not tying any at the mo ive been pinching and makin elbows and a bit of lst'ing with some spiral earth wire round the branches so far so good im pretty happy ive not lost any branhces cos i pinched too hard and they are fairly even spread to fill the tent i think 4 topped ones is deffo the max for a 1.2 x 1.2 i could squeeze a couple more in but they'd have to be sog style just main cola.

you think i shoul be tying them out?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2009)

clones are lookin like they might not make it 





2 new lowryder beans popped!





still no sign of my picknmix order


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2009)

the clones look like they could make it i think anyway


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2009)

well theyve come this far im not giving up hope if they dont lol


----------



## Mammath (Apr 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey Mam,
> you think i shoul be tying them out?


Nah, just asking.
They look like they're being kept at a nice level so I was just wondering if you have any puppet strings attached. 

The pinching and super cropping techniques are quite useful, especially when you have nothing to do when you go into the grow, it's nice to be able to pinch a few arses when there's fuck all else to do 

and Yeah, I wouldn't give up on the clones just yet, they're not dead...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2009)

naa ne strings just wire and a stern telling keeps them in check!

haha whats life for if ya cant pinch a couple of cheeks here n there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2009)

so im feeling pretty elated! i had a muchos successful trip to BnQ this weekend! was looking for some normal plants to go in the hanging baskets n ended up spending a small fortune on shit for the garden a trolleyfull. store announcer piped up said last 5 mins go to the checkout, so the kids like 16 and couldnt give a fuck so he swiped the barcode reader over most of the stuff but not 2 trays of plants £6 each and a heated propagator £18 fucking SCOOOOORE.





double bonus when i got the thing home and plugged in i transfered the cuttings and 3 of them were showing roots!!!! its been like 3 fucking weeks... they arent the cutest clones going but they might just make it!









got my seed order through from picknmix n the ata tundra has popped and has a half inch of tap root showing in less than 48 hours 









family photo

and on a side note the image that greeted me sunday morning





a crow eating a pidgeon


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so im feeling pretty elated! i had a muchos successful trip to BnQ this weekend! was looking for some normal plants to go in the hanging baskets n ended up spending a small fortune on shit for the garden a trolleyfull. store announcer piped up said last 5 mins go to the checkout, so the kids like 16 and couldnt give a fuck so he swiped the barcode reader over most of the stuff but not 2 trays of plants £6 each and a heated propagator £18 fucking SCOOOOORE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bonus on the free goods don 
Clones should pick up now they have finally rooted






I though it was dog eat dog not crow eat pigeon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Bonus on the free goods don
> Clones should pick up now they have finally rooted
> 
> 
> ...


yeah its about time my luck changed! 

yeah its crow eat pidgeon world we live in..... hahahah


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice freebees don, congrats on the germ and clones mate. Is it a 100% sucess on the clones?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2009)

no where near 100% i've got 3 root riot clones still in the new prop 3 from the bubbler in makeshift water pot things covered with card so they don't get light on the stems just as a tester 1 in a same style pot on the windowsill. ill probably give the ones in water as gifts to me pal just to make space in the veg cab. its gonna be tight in a few weeks


----------



## Mammath (Apr 28, 2009)

All lookin good Don.
Tent looks lush!
Pigeon has has seen better days though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2009)

cheers man yeah im pretty pleased so far the hermie planthasnt even sprouted any nuts after i castrated it the first time, and they're starting to fill out a bit 4 weeks to go!!!!

oh and the pidgeon is mos def fubar... thing is it had been dead on the garage roof for at least 2 weeks before the crow got at it, it must have been pretty hungry is all i can think


----------



## Mammath (Apr 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers man yeah im pretty pleased so far the hermie planthasnt even sprouted any nuts after i castrated it the first time, and they're starting to fill out a bit 4 weeks to go!!!!
> 
> oh and the pidgeon is mos def fubar... thing is it had been dead on the garage roof for at least 2 weeks before the crow got at it, it must have been pretty hungry is all i can think


The crow was probably just waiting for it to ripen up a bit. 

MJ always likes to hermie at some stage during flower, it's a weed and will want to reproduce.
Many times, once castrated, that's all the balls you'll see.
Hoping it is this way for you mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2009)

Mammath said:


> The crow was probably just waiting for it to ripen up a bit.
> 
> MJ always likes to hermie at some stage during flower, it's a weed and will want to reproduce.
> Many times, once castrated, that's all the balls you'll see.
> Hoping it is this way for you mate.



yeah just waiting for it to cure a bit haha

well it aint gonna be popping no more balls i eunuch'd her gooood baby

your little ladies seem a bit perkier this morning! 

?


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2009)

hows the clones doing?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2009)

the 3 in soil seem to be growing new leafs the 3 still in the prop appear to have gone into some sort of stasis fuck knows, im gonna try again soon with jiffy pellets n the heated prop n see if i cant get it done right! the 3 in cups with paper are actually coming back to life, no roots yet like


----------



## Mammath (Apr 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your little ladies seem a bit perkier this morning!
> 
> ?


Yes they do. Perkiness is the first good sign 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> the 3 in soil seem to be growing new leafs the 3 still in the prop appear to have gone into some sort of stasis fuck knows, im gonna try again soon with jiffy pellets n the heated prop n see if i cant get it done right! the 3 in cups with paper are actually coming back to life, no roots yet like


That heated prop you have there mate is gonna be a very important aspect to your growing. Good purchase 
Warmth and humidity are key to promoting root growth. Don't make it too moist around their stems, make 'em work for it. 
Once you 'dial in' your cloning techniques and their environment, there'll be no stopping you.
You'll get a lot of roots


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah i think non constant temp was why my first go took so long to root and the root riots were too wet, i just got a load of peat pellets to try next go round. twas a great purchase or rather theft technicallly speaking, but hey if the dude isnt gonna swipe the barcode im not likely to go back n ask him hahaha

once ive got cloning down ill get my perpetual shit in flow, i underestimated how long they would take to root, so i ended up putting more seeds in so i guess its gonna be a while till i can get clone rooted to end of veg time to 6 weeks... 

watch this growspace.....


----------



## Mammath (Apr 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i think non *constant temp *was why my first go took so long to root and the root riots were too wet, i just got a load of peat pellets to try next go round. twas a great purchase or rather theft technicallly speaking, but hey if the dude isnt gonna swipe the barcode im not likely to go back n ask him hahaha
> 
> once ive got cloning down ill get my perpetual shit in flow, i underestimated how long they would take to root, so i ended up putting more seeds in so i guess its gonna be a while till i can get clone rooted to end of veg time to 6 weeks...
> 
> watch this growspace.....


Yes, constant conditions is what you need for fast effective rooting, good point.
You'll definitely get there Don with the perpetual.
What seeds did you wack in?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2009)

last lot were some lowryder #2 bagseed/ papaya/ ata tundra and i just got my delivery of early durban and a purp

my shedule is full till autumn . sweeet


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2009)

they gonna be intresting tomatoes mate lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2009)

you not heard of the ata tundra beefeater? famous for growing at high altitude in the mountainous regions of countries that end in 'ikstan'


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you not heard of the ata tundra beefeater? famous for growing at high altitude in the mountainous regions of countries that end in 'ikstan'


laff my fookin boney ass off lol


----------



## welsh wizz (May 1, 2009)

Any plans for the bank holiday don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2009)

had completely forgotten it was bank holiday, not much chief its the missus birthday next weekend n were away to london to see the fuckin lion king, and im on atkins so no drinking either  gonna try n get a BBQ organised! Yourself? mad plans of debauchery?! women, drugs n liquor???


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2009)

im taking my girlfriend to the truck fest at peterborough show ground on monday lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (May 1, 2009)

More like service the wife, smoke too many drugs & drink too much larger lmao.
BBQ sounds good if the weather stays nice.
I fancy a cheese out on a golden beach.
Good luck with the Lion King thing lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2009)

ive caved, the atkins is doing my head in i had friday off with a migraine and this morning i woke up with another one my body is going bananas without carbs so its back on the good stuff SHOW ME THE TATTIES woooooooop wopwop im gonna have me a few britneys for good measure!!!!


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2009)

SHwally ho! I love me cakes and tottys too much, but then again Im not on a diet lol. Cheers


----------



## Mammath (May 3, 2009)

Hey Don

Don't stop those carb's dude, you need a balance.
If you want to trim down just eat more often, 6 meals a day, with smaller amounts, and eat what you want.
Eating small regular meals keeps your metabolism high all the time, so you burn shit better.
Thats all you need to do and go for a walk everyday 30mins.
Boom-bam your there!

On another note...
Tried your canna-milk this morning mate. (bhang)
Had it in my espresso, or two, this morning.
I didn't think it was doing much until I went out to get a hair cut about an hour or so later.
I was sitting in the chair, looking at myself in the mirror, and fuck me, was I wasted.
...You should see my fucking hair though, "yeah cut it real short", I remember saying I think.
Fuck! That's some good shit. 
I'm having it with cereal tomorrow.
Thanks for the tip mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> SHwally ho! I love me cakes and tottys too much, but then again Im not on a diet lol. Cheers


hell you know i love booze n cake who doesn't,.... they lie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey Don
> 
> Don't stop those carb's dude, you need a balance.
> If you want to trim down just eat more often, 6 meals a day, with smaller amounts, and eat what you want.
> ...


i totally feel so much better having carbs ive got energy and im not grumpy so the missus says... im switching to smaller portions and gonna buy a mountains bike to get to work n back which should sort out the broon ale gut in no time...

lol mam that cannamilk is a creeper dude you think its done nothing too you then your metabolism starts burning and BOOOM your in flavour country its weird bein baked from the belly up eh?! its 100% of the thc available as its ingested through ya blood n not being burned off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2009)

so everything is chugging along fine apart from me cheese   n i dont know where im going wrong its got water but not too much its only under an envorilite so the temps should be fine and everything else around it is going fine?!?! why is my cheese doing poorly?!?!?!?

anyone ?? westy your the cheesefather round these parts what ya reckon?





this is the psychosis next to the cheese, same age cut?!





general tent shot.......


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2009)

er i dunno mate, I got some slow cuts of the same age. Maybe its a shock thing, I'd give it a few more weeks b4 i worrie. Some are slow starters but wen they go they go boom. Hope this is the case for ur gal. Normans looking good and healthy tho man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2009)

yeah hes goin like the preverbial clappers... yeah i think itll pull through im crossing all arms legs and even little don...


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2009)

Im sure shell pull thro, im thinking now by the looks of her curled up lower leafs that that could be norman and norman may possiblely be cheese lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> Im sure shell pull thro, im thinking now by the looks of her curled up lower leafs that that could be norman and norman may possiblely be cheese lol



oh righty lol well i guess ill have to wait n get you to have a butchers when she grows up a bit


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2009)

Yeah I cant tell em apart untill they stinking and thats not untill they budded to fook


----------



## welsh wizz (May 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive caved, the atkins is doing my head in i had friday off with a migraine and this morning i woke up with another one my body is going bananas without carbs so its back on the good stuff SHOW ME THE TATTIES woooooooop wopwop im gonna have me a few britneys for good measure!!!!


 
WTF dieting!!! The only time I will diet is when they put me in the box, nail it shut and put me 6ft under lol.
Life is for living enjoying getting off it party on!
The so called do gooders can stick the good advice up there shiters.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> WTF dieting!!! The only time I will diet is when they put me in the box, nail it shut and put me 6ft under lol.
> Life is for living enjoying getting off it party on!
> The so called do gooders can stick the good advice up there shiters.



yeah i hear that man, i had and still have the same view but since i packed the tabs in me metabolism went to shit n i put on 4 stone n the difference even just walkin about is massive i wouldnt care if id never been fitter before but now i have been im gutted i let myself put on 4 whole fuckin stone. im losin the weight for me not anyone else. and believe me i do live my life how i want ( hence im fat hahahaha ) i might give the rave diet another go... go back to buying hundreds of E and dance me sen thin.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2009)

thats how i lost 5 stone lol E-plan diet lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2009)

aparently according to the dangerous drugs program errr dispatches or horizon i forget a year after youve had E whether youve had a few or like me n westy a few hundred, your brain returns to the way it was when it started 1 year from the day you stop taking it. 

maybe a return to the DnB scene is called for but id just be that weirdo old guy raving like a nutter at the back of the rave


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2009)

good luck in finding good e lol


----------



## Mammath (May 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so everything is chugging along fine apart from me cheese   n i dont know where im going wrong its got water but not too much its only under an envorilite so the temps should be fine and everything else around it is going fine?!?! why is my cheese doing poorly?!?!?!?
> 
> anyone ??
> 
> ...


Hey Don.

Looks like that little one has got a bad batch of soil.
Maybe your mix for that one was bit hot?
That will cause plants to look stunted and a bit fucked up.
What do you put in your soil mix?
I'd transplant that little bugger into new soil and watch it take off.

PS. Tent is looking fucking fantastic!


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2009)

Might be worth a try Don mate cant hurt can it? Im gonna put a few plants under the sun in a secret loacation today, so I dont want anyone following me laters lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey Don.
> 
> Looks like that little one has got a bad batch of soil.
> Maybe your mix for that one was bit hot?
> ...


Hey Mam! 

well to be honest i cut corners and saved my ass a trip to BnQ n bought some cheap soil from morrisons( i know i know lesson learnt ) its full of hard lumps and bits of twig or someshit, but as for what i put in the soil, nothing but some perlite, i fed with a 1/4 strength bit of veg nute biobizz to see if she'd perk up. but thats it nothing.... the one sat next to her is in exactly the same mix?!!?....im stumped.

i got a new bag of soil couple of weeks ago n i need to pot on the other babies tonight so ill change her up n hope the shock doesnt kill her 

rest of the tent is starting to look pretty good tho id like them all to be fat colas by now with only 3 weeks left, so far only one looks like turd colas the rest are a bit flimsy. 

shmoooooke


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> Might be worth a try Don mate cant hurt can it? Im gonna put a few plants under the sun in a secret loacation today, so I dont want anyone following me laters lol.



yeah yeah your off lookin for the bear in the woods arent ya lol


----------



## Mammath (May 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hey Mam!
> 
> well to be honest i cut corners and saved my ass a trip to BnQ n bought some cheap soil from morrisons( i know i know lesson learnt ) its full of hard lumps and bits of twig or someshit, but as for what i put in the soil, nothing but some perlite, i fed with a 1/4 strength bit of veg nute biobizz to see if she'd perk up. but thats it nothing.... the one sat next to her is in exactly the same mix?!!?....im stumped.
> 
> ...


With a good transplant there little or no shock involved.
In fact they love it.
Just use a bigger pot than what you got and don't upset her too much with the transition.
Then let the little girl grow into her new home.
She'll love it  

It's always weird when you put 2 plants in the same mix of soil and one does well and the other doesn't.
This is frustratingly normal though.
Give her roots some new territory and I'm sure she'll kick on. 
You should see improvement in 5 -7 days.

Even without the 'donkey dick colas', your tent still looks the goods mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2009)

Mammath said:


> With a good transplant there little or no shock involved.
> In fact they love it.
> Just use a bigger pot than what you got and don't upset her too much with the transition.
> Then let the little girl grow into her new home.
> ...


haha i'm sure there'll be the odd donkey kickin about by the end of 3 weeks lol im gonna have to do some careful arranging as ive got everything at different stages in my veg cupboard as the next size pot i have is like 2 gallon, might cut a pop bottle up n use that instead ?!

im thinking about getting a purple cfl to go with the envirolite to help with my lowryders.

i really hope she pulls through its exodus cheese, a rare clone only jobby!


----------



## Mammath (May 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i really hope she pulls through its exodus cheese, a rare clone only jobby!


Hehe, I know mate.

Murphy's grow law says: "Its the ones you really care about that are the hardest to grow".

Stop thinking it's important and it will thrive.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2009)

lol i keep getting flashes of dolf lungren in rocky saying " If he dies he dies...."


----------



## chinawas (May 6, 2009)

Your grow tent is looking awesome man. Hope that cheese pulls through.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2009)

cheers man yeah were all rooting for her baaaaaaaaahahahaha


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2009)

hahahahaha this makes me laugh so hard its aldis soil all over again, those of u who dont kno i bought some aldis soil to cut corner and it almost killed all my plants and funnily enough my first cheese cut. Oh the irony hahahahaha


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hey Mam!
> 
> well to be honest i cut corners and saved my ass a trip to BnQ n bought some cheap soil from morrisons( i know i know lesson learnt ) hope the shock doesnt kill her
> 
> ...


never cut corner on basics, dont u remember in december the shit i was dealing with?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2009)

yeah yeah yeah lol hindsight is a bitch


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2009)

ok so the repotting went well the 3 chiesel were well rooted and should take off! the cheese when i lifted the pot upside down was showing loads of white roots through the bottom of the pot so i think shes deffo on the up n up now shes got a big ass 9litre pot to play in tho the pots are all different sizes its like sitting down to xmas dinner with the emergancy chairs. everyones at different hieghts....

lowryders to the right should be showing sex pretty soon, im deffo gonna have to get some more light in there tho.


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2009)

whats that stuff in the wee tray? looks nasty lol. Glad the repotting went well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2009)

hahahah its mint


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2009)

has ur gals got bad breath or am i missing something here?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2009)

naaaa man i just couldnt find a mint plant at BnQ so had to get seeds, they grow slower than weed tho


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2009)

oh reight lol. I didnt kLick u was growing some lol. I got a pot with an onion init out on my front step lol its doing really well i think.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2009)

yeah?! im gonna have a go at growing garlic next basically a second herb garden in my back yard!


----------



## Mammath (May 7, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok so the repotting went well the 3 chiesel were well rooted and should take off! the cheese when i lifted the pot upside down was showing loads of white roots through the bottom of the pot so i think shes deffo on the up n up now shes got a big ass 9litre pot to play in tho the pots are all different sizes its like sitting down to xmas dinner with the emergancy chairs. everyones at different hieghts....
> 
> lowryders to the right should be showing sex pretty soon, im deffo gonna have to get some more light in there tho.


9L...oh yeah...well done..
... keep her as a Mum. 

She'll come good now Don...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2009)

wait till the psychosis needs a 9L pot too then itll be fun and games fitting it all in, the 3 chiesel will be in the big tent by then hopefully lol its like weed tetris


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2009)

just worked out my costs for upgrades to the grow and im lookin at about £85,


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2009)

Thats fairly cheap in th great sceme of things half an oz of weed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2009)

yeah i guess so, gonna bounce up to 11L pots go coco and get a purple CFL, cant believe the price difference in coco nutes compared to soil


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2009)

I would continue to use the nutes i got if i was gonna switch to coco other wise its money wasted. They should work just as well, well mine would.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2009)

well thats the good thing im using bio bizz which will cross over perfectly, and im gonna run down my AN hammerhead and overdrive so im good


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2009)

Sweet as mate, jobs a goodun!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2009)

the ak i said was gonna be the star of the show is showing boy nana's  not sure if its a good or a bad thing as i dont want to polinate the chiesel thats going to be in the tent longer than the ak... and ive not got room to set up the propagator to inbreed a clone from the ak..... 

think ill just let the nana's go n save the pollen.

chiesel is growin lovely hairs now


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2009)

cut em off and save em for the cheese, have cheesey AK


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2009)

or AK psychosis hmmmmm


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2009)

hmmmm my psycho is 8 weeks in flower today i could take it but i wann let her go to see how fuked up she can make me lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2009)

amber all the way eh!


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2009)

well i took the last psycho at 7 and half weeks, so i wanna let it finish this time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2009)

boy nanas in all of the ak's now :S


----------



## Mammath (May 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> boy nanas in all of the ak's now :S


What a pissa!
Where did those seeds come from Don?


----------



## welsh wizz (May 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> well i took the last psycho at 7 and half weeks, so i wanna let it finish this time.


Yes you bad boy finish *Amber *



Don Gin and Ton said:


> boy nanas in all of the ak's now :S


Shit not good!
I tryed to force echeese to hermi & the dam thing just spued out thc crystals and grew goriller size buds stems and top uk e cheese is super stable, ( clone that is)


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2009)

any pics wizz?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2009)

beans were from nirvana, im gutted. just about everythings gone wrong with them from the get go. males, hermies now boy nanas, just re affirms my belief that i need to go clone only.... 

on the plus side i did get to have high high high tea yesterday, me n the missus got last minute tickets to have high tea like hoisted 60ft in the air by crane for the get carter thing in gateshead pics tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mammath (May 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> beans were from nirvana, im gutted. just about everythings gone wrong with them from the get go. males, hermies now boy nanas, just re affirms my belief that i need to go clone only....
> 
> on the plus side i did get to have high high high tea yesterday, me n the missus got last minute tickets to have high tea like hoisted 60ft in the air by crane for the get carter thing in gateshead pics tomorrow!!!


The high tea sounds cool. Look forward to the pics.

It's unfortunate that regular seeds have hermied on ya.
Your trainwreck hermied on ya last grow as well didn't it?

Growing from clone will definitely limit the chances of hermie action.
You've got some good mums there to snip from.
How is that echeese going after transplant? Taking off yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2009)

yeah the wreck did in the last time out...

the e cheese is perking right up im overjoyed to say!! and the psychosis is going great guns too. my chiesel clones are going well and the lowryders should be showing me some action soon.

1st pic is off me phone n not too great but ill be moving the ones from the digi cam this after, i tell ya having a couple of crafty lines then being hoisted up in the air was an experience!


----------



## Mammath (May 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah the wreck did in the last time out...
> 
> the e cheese is perking right up im overjoyed to say!! and the psychosis is going great guns too. my chiesel clones are going well and the lowryders should be showing me some action soon.
> 
> 1st pic is off me phone n not too great but ill be moving the ones from the digi cam this after, i tell ya having a couple of crafty lines then being hoisted up in the air was an experience!


Good to hear you have plenty to be pleased about and look forward to.

That 'high tea' looks fucking crazy


----------



## MaNgOsRoCkWiThMaRyJ (May 11, 2009)

spindoktor said:


> Thanks anyway!!


your plants are stretching... not enough light


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2009)

say what mango? you quoting waaaaaaaaaay back?


----------



## MaNgOsRoCkWiThMaRyJ (May 11, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> say what mango? you quoting waaaaaaaaaay back?


only 75 pages lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2009)

humble beginnings man what can i say


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2009)

alrighty so i went into the tent last night to tweezer out the boy nana's and found like 3 tiny underdeveloped ones not worth saving for pollen?! result!






i moved the smaller ak out to have a look and realised that my plants are kind of intertwined holding each other up, cos i topped them early the main stem isnt able to cope with the weight on the colas!!! double result!!





ive had to tie a loop round them so they dont snap!

couple of snaps of the tea in the sky carry on









the family shot!





for those that have been followin this for a while( poor sods)these two are of my mates freak sativa that was a part of the lowryder breeding program gone wrong, well thats what i recon anyway... 11 weeks









all for now folks!

ps HOWAY THE FUCKING LADS!!!!!


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2009)

love the smiley faces Don, having seen ur face its a big improvment lmao joke  That low sat looks monsterous was it an autoflower?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2009)

lol im neither pretty nor an artist as you can tell...

it was from a free bag of beans that came with lowryder#2 order i reckon it was part of their breeding program cos the sativa one smells just like the lowryder nice n fruity.


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2009)

oooo i see but did it start flowering in 18/6 light?


----------



## Mammath (May 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol im neither pretty nor an artist as you can tell...
> 
> it was from a free bag of beans that came with lowryder#2 order i reckon it was part of their breeding program cos the sativa one smells just like the lowryder nice n fruity.


I've always heard that people are attracted to others that have the same features.
You and you missuz look quite alike Don 

That first bud pic, what is that?
Is that one of your AK hermie buds?

That's a nice looking bud mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> oooo i see but did it start flowering in 18/6 light?


nope just grew fucking huge


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I've always heard that people are attracted to others that have the same features.
> You and you missuz look quite alike Don
> 
> That first bud pic, what is that?
> ...


yes indeedy Mam the top colas are just awesome, solid turdlike nuggets of green gold haha

as for it being hermie im unsure it looked like it wanted to be but when i inspected it last night i couldn't find any yellow horns?!?! well i say that i found one tiny underdeveloped one?! kinda like it thought about self polinating then gave it up as a bad idea?!!? 

one more for ya! bit blurred sorry


----------



## Mammath (May 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alrighty so i went into the tent last night to tweezer out the boy nana's and found like 3 tiny underdeveloped ones not worth saving for pollen?! result!


Im a diggin those AK colas Don 

Lookin good mate.


----------



## Fyfe (May 14, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nope just grew fucking huge



orite geezaaa! 

hows's tricks bud? 

Fyfe is back in town


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Im a diggin those AK colas Don
> 
> Lookin good mate.


cheers man yeah im lookin forward to how they're gonna finnish, their really dense!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> orite geezaaa!
> 
> hows's tricks bud?
> 
> Fyfe is back in town


yo fyfesta! yeah am all good man off doon to london tomorrow for a jolly up for the birds birthday! watch out london!

hows life dude?! smashed much?!? hahaha

things are on the up the cheese n psycho will soon be circulating the toon!!!


----------



## welsh wizz (May 14, 2009)

Swine Flu Hits Manchester!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2009)

its worse than that! i hear its as far north as sunderland


----------



## welsh wizz (May 14, 2009)

Now mine was funny yours is just   *grotesque!* 

You wont earn your Elite badge pmsl.


----------



## lilemoteddy (May 14, 2009)

hey awesome looking plants you got there, any idea how much yield you'll have when their dry?


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2009)

They say if the swine wears a condom ur alright


----------



## Fyfe (May 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yo fyfesta! yeah am all good man off doon to london tomorrow for a jolly up for the birds birthday! watch out london!
> 
> hows life dude?! smashed much?!? hahaha
> 
> things are on the up the cheese n psycho will soon be circulating the toon!!!


well mate i was smashed but after seeing those pics i kinda sobered up haha!

life is good man, its full of white widow atm so yeh pretty f'in smashed lol. 

Plants lookin sweet mate keep it up.


----------



## welsh wizz (May 16, 2009)

Hope your havin a banging good time in london don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Now mine was funny yours is just   *grotesque!*
> 
> You wont earn your Elite badge pmsl.


haha i keep scrolling the page almost up enough to see it but its too mingin...

dunno about elite status i put moneyh in the server pot like a month back an still no elite


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2009)

lilemoteddy said:


> hey awesome looking plants you got there, any idea how much yield you'll have when their dry?


why thankyou, im pretty much averaging about 3 oz per plant dry sometimes a little more sometimes a bit under. usually about .5 g per watt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Hope your havin a banging good time in london don.


cheers WW

the big smoke was a treat lion king was great and the london brown eye was good crack too. spent a small fortune tho.........

londons just not for me i dont like the touristy cities.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2009)

so this is the 7th week n alls well!

the ak nuggets are solid as a rock and so heavy im staking all the girls up!









the chiesel is catchin up quick its a hairy girl, pistols all over the shop, i generally prefer more calyx than pistols but she smells real good so well 
see...
*





in the veg tent 





the 3 on the right are the lowryders, the biggest has been in veg for like 6 weeks or so n no sign of buds yet, i reckon it needs red spectrum to give it the push. so ive whipped the 3 into the tent to see if i cant speed up the process...






the view out of the millenium broon aye!!!

*


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2009)

your looking a bit slimer in the face now mate, that diet must of worked lol.


----------



## Mammath (May 21, 2009)

Looking magnificent there Don.

That's a fine bunch of colas. I'm always happy to see this sort of action.

Where's the echeese clone in the veg tent that you transplanted?
I cant make it out. I want to see how much it has improved 

...and as I said in my journal you will need to support colas like you have.
When my fruit tree branches are so weighed down with oranges and manderines etc. 
...and I have to make crutches to support them, I know I'm doing something right 

Everything your doing is looking really good....I'm impressed.

Now get a better camera and give us some real fine shots of these girls. lol 

Edit: That new av' is freaking me out. 
Is that the smallest face in the world or the biggest head?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2009)

thanks Mam i'm really trying to develop my grow to be the best it can be!
im gonna get to work on the garden over the weekend i need to get some canes to support everything then ill take some shots with a digi cam for you guys followin.

i repotted the psychosis and a couple of lowryders last night but didnt take a snap of the cheese ill get one for ya this evening, shes growing at right angles like some crazy vine. the pscho VVVV





i cut a bin liner in half to make a sheet so i didnt get soil everywhere n lo n behold i dropped a papaya plant just off the mat. seriously my hoover is full of soil.....

the avi spoke to my inner child n made him burst out laughin!


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2009)

u know i just hada thought might help ya don mate, Cut the branches off the cheese that r growing to the side and clone em into straight plats pointing up. It might set u backa bit but will fix that horizontal problem??? Jus a thought with my wake and bake white widow


----------



## Mammath (May 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> u know i just hada thought might help ya don mate, Cut the branches off the cheese that r growing to the side and clone em into straight plats pointing up. It might set u backa bit but will fix that horizontal problem??? Jus a thought with my wake and bake white widow


It's still a good thought Westy.

I've noticed, 'from pics', that the true chesse does tend to grow viney and sideways.
You fellaz up there in echeeese land will work out the best way to grow it I'm sure.
Just glad I'm here to watch you do it.


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2009)

I know ive had to repot some of mine kinda side ways so one of the branches reaches for the sky.


----------



## Mammath (May 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> I know ive had to repot some of mine kinda side ways so one of the branches reaches for the sky.


 lol

Do you think that a strain can get 'cloned out'?
They say 5 - 10 yrs max for cloning.
Maybe the echeese is weakening and needs back crossing again with another Skunk #1 pheno?
To give her some stalk back?


----------



## smokeh (May 21, 2009)

fuck, those AK look beautiful. i want some!

i took pics of my grow for ya m8, just didnt get chance to upload em, so there out of date now. ill get some new ones an post em in ur journal if thats alright? havnt got time to start my own thread. they all look healthy an goin on well thou.

props to u an ur babies. they will be a nice smoke.

cheers

smokeh

edit: wish i had those plants,lol. i could sell for £170 an oz easy  im hoping for £160 for my skunk #1 an blue cheese, have to see how they turn out first


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2009)

its very tempting to clone her already but i just haven't got room in the cupboard for the prop and the new clones, in a couple of weeks i when 3 go into the big tent ill see if i can fit the prop in till then tho i might try and lst the cheese with some sticks n wire?!?! its weird its almost as if shes growing away from the light

im hoping for a purple male or in fact any decent strain male to cross with the cheese just to dip me toe in the breeding pond


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2009)

smokeh said:


> fuck, those AK look beautiful. i want some!
> 
> i took pics of my grow for ya m8, just didnt get chance to upload em, so there out of date now. ill get some new ones an post em in ur journal if thats alright? havnt got time to start my own thread. they all look healthy an goin on well thou.
> 
> ...


yo cheers for droppin in smokeh! damn £170 an O shit i should move down south lol folks would want a blow job to go with it if i asked them for 170 ahaHAHA

sure man post em up in my journal anytime, its a general message board with some pics thrown up in no particular order/timeframe dude.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2009)

so my not so low ryder has gonads  booooooo





this ones for you Mam, the echeese mutha





the psychosis mutha





in the tent all the shits fallin all over the gaffe, caning it up this weekend ( i was going to post a picture but looking at it now its gash so im not haha)


----------



## welsh wizz (May 22, 2009)

A *CheesEE* bank holiday to you sir


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2009)

wooooot woooooot cheers WW and the same to you! tho ill be toking ak48 and bho oil my cheese aint gonna be ready to clone for at least another 4 weeks i recon...

on another note the smell from the ak48 is serious. i mean its overpowering the carbon filter and the open pot of ona gel, ive even put a small plastic cup of the ona outside the growroom door n when i come home from work its still honking out the hallway... hope she tastes as strong as she smells


----------



## welsh wizz (May 22, 2009)

The cheese is the same I dont notice it till Iv been outside & come back in, it knocks you over as you come into the house.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2009)

yeah i hear that man, i don't smoke in the house so its even more noticeable.


----------



## welsh wizz (May 22, 2009)

We stopped smoking in the house nearly 2 years ago when we had the boy.

The neighbour commented on the smell when I was having a spliff out the back, he said he would call the cops I told him to carry on if he wants to start a war, he must be all of 8 stone soaking wet lol.
That was over 3 weeks now Iv had no strange cars or vans in the street or a door busting morrning I just hope he saw sense.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2009)

hahaha i hope you used you best cuban accent ala scarface 'Ju wanna war! ok ok i take ju to war!

best not to be at war with the neighbours, ive been there its not fun then it becomes a pain then it becomes petty and back to fun again then one person moves. its a battle of wills and stubborness, but i mean come on its not as if your flicking the roach ends on his lawn or are you?


----------



## Mammath (May 22, 2009)

Hey Don good to see the cheese came back after repotting 
It looks great and so do the rest.
Good job mate.
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2009)

no probs dude ill post up some decent ones of the individual girls at the weekend


----------



## welsh wizz (May 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha i hope you used you best cuban accent ala scarface 'Ju wanna war! ok ok i take ju to war!
> 
> best not to be at war with the neighbours, ive been there its not fun then it becomes a pain then it becomes petty and back to fun again then one person moves. its a battle of wills and stubborness, but i mean come on its not as if your flicking the roach ends on his lawn or are you?


 
No I keep myself to myself very carm, polite & considerate untill pushed too far, then my Birmingham inner city up bringing comes out & I lose the plot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2009)

radgey gadgey!!!!! lol i was kiddin 

every man has his breaking point...


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2009)

I dont im a coward lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2009)

i reached a corner and now just dont let shit bother me as much, theres still certain things that put me straight past angry to im gonna kick the fuck out of you but not many things


----------



## welsh wizz (May 22, 2009)

Excuses to kill 1 pinch my weed.
2 grass to the cops.
3 fuck with my family.

Prity much every think else is like water off a Ducks back.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2009)

yeah man there's some things that cross the lines of human decency.

good code to live by. every man needs a code.

you seen Dexter?


----------



## welsh wizz (May 22, 2009)

No dont watch much tv.


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2009)

Ive seen the ads for it but never cought it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2009)

i dont watch tv at all if i can help it i just download stuff, you should check it out. its about a police forensic blood spatter analyst lol i wrote anal..... whos actually a serial killer. worth a watch.


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2009)

woo hoo! puff puff puff pass ing out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2009)

so i wetnt otu with th eentention of going tosee fastboy slim.... sold 2 tickets for 70 bar so got wel AN trueklly battaared but sadlty the missus is out coild but im a mdma infused mess on two legs wondering if a cup of tea would help my


----------



## Mammath (May 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so i wetnt otu with th eentention of going tosee fastboy slim.... sold 2 tickets for 70 bar so got wel AN trueklly battaared but sadlty the missus is out coild but im a mdma infused mess on two legs wondering if a cup of tea would help my


LMFAO  you sound so fucked up Don !

Yes, a lovely cuppa will do the trick lol Not Likely


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2009)

so let me get this right, u went out to see fatboy slim but sold u tickets and got fuked up on mdma instead???? I love mdma jelouse


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2009)

sweet baby jesus n the orphans....... yeah thats about it westy! yeah a couple me n the missus know went out but they couldnt get tickets so we flogged them 100 bar for two tickets facevalue 15 to two tiawanese chicks then got well and truly blitzed on the proceeds did a fair bit of madman was havin a blinder in the club then the missus walked past me off the dancefloor saying we have to go, you know those moments when you just need to go home. anyway after emptying the waste bin of sick i thought ill roll a spliff of the quick dried ak48.....

big mistake. i rolled up n stood in the bathroom toking out the window like a schoolkid. managed 3 hits the room went a funny colour and evrything sounded 100 x louder than it should have been. now i dont know how much the madman had to do with it but talk about perception alteration chucked the rest of the j down the bog and staggered to bed. 

im still buzzing now. n im expectin 15 people for a bbq in an hour.... 1bottle of gin down 1 to go.


----------



## Mammath (May 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet baby jesus n the orphans....... yeah thats about it westy! yeah a couple me n the missus know went out but they couldnt get tickets so we flogged them 100 bar for two tickets facevalue 15 to two tiawanese chicks then got well and truly blitzed on the proceeds did a fair bit of madman was havin a blinder in the club then the missus walked past me off the dancefloor saying we have to go, you know those moments when you just need to go home. anyway after emptying the waste bin of sick i thought ill roll a spliff of the quick dried ak48.....
> 
> big mistake. i rolled up n stood in the bathroom toking out the window like a schoolkid. managed 3 hits the room went a funny colour and evrything sounded 100 x louder than it should have been. now i dont know how much the madman had to do with it but talk about perception alteration chucked the rest of the j down the bog and staggered to bed.
> 
> im still buzzing now. n im expectin 15 people for a bbq in an hour.... 1bottle of gin down 1 to go.


Sounds like a good night. Glad to have you still with us


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2009)

2 day accumulator hangover.....

fucking newcastle, useless bunch of wank

so yesterday i took a load of pics on the digi cam only to realise the lead has gone missing and the memory crad is a different size to the laptops inbuilt one so i cant put them on the laptop...


----------



## Mammath (May 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 2 day accumulator hangover.....
> 
> fucking newcastle, useless bunch of wank
> 
> so yesterday i took a load of pics on the digi cam only to realise the lead has gone missing and the memory crad is a different size to the laptops inbuilt one so i cant put them on the laptop...


Look around for that lead dude, you may have shaped it into a necklace the other night without realising it 
Check the dog, you may have taken him for a walk with it 

I want to see that AK...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2009)

dude i could have flossed my teeth with it and not noticed the other night.

im gonna see if i can use a card reader at work but for now a 5mp phone pic will have to do ........

smoked a spliff of the ak yesterday it was a week early unflushed and knocked me on my ass the finished product is going to be special. either my carbon can needs changing or the ak is overpowering it with an open pot of ona too brb with a pic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2009)

ok so heres the leafy pheno AK buds are a bit small  might need a few more days





the burnt pheno......





the squat pheno cola





double donkey





a couple more days with the final phase flush and itll be hangin! i cant wait, i dont think ill ever get tired of growing family pic





thats all folks!


----------



## Mammath (May 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok so heres the leafy pheno AK buds are a bit small  might need a few more days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a heck of a lot bud there Don
Weighty, yeah. Prop those puppies up. 

Should keep in you in smoke nicely 

Different grades and everything, real variety...I like that.

I am sorry to inform you though that the' burnt pheno' may have evolved from outside influences 

Really good results mate. Enjoy.


----------



## Jester88 (May 25, 2009)

nice work don gin 

burnt pheno lmfao


----------



## Jester88 (May 25, 2009)

mother f#^$%r 

I TRIED TO REP YA BUT I CANT  
you deserve it for double donkey namely the one on the right lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2009)

Mammath said:


> That's a heck of a lot bud there Don
> Weighty, yeah. Prop those puppies up.
> Should keep in you in smoke nicely
> Different grades and everything, real variety...I like that.
> ...


cheers dude im quite pleased with it but im gonna have to do something about my temps im runnin about 28-29 its like a suana in there...

the burnt leaves should still be good for makin hash or oil with i hope 
as for keeping me in bud lol it will all be gone in a couple of weeks ill probably keep myself a half oz to see me till the chiesel is ready.

not sure on the total yield im gonna geustimate at about 9oz dry from the 3 ak's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> mother f#^$%r
> I TRIED TO REP YA BUT I CANT
> you deserve it for double donkey namely the one on the right lol
> nice work don gin
> burnt pheno lmfao


yo thanks jester man! the double donkey is definately the most solid bud ive grown so far its got no give in it gonna be some tasty nuggets im wondering how many seeds ill find in it tho


----------



## PhenRir (May 25, 2009)

aghhhh i just wanna stick my nose in those plants man and just get a lungfull. absolutely beautiful


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2009)

thanks phenrir! thats pretty much my morning ritual!!!


----------



## Jester88 (May 25, 2009)

lately mine has been watch the choppers and planes fly over lol. 

i only have two babies
AK  breeding them 

so far so good there both about a foot tall 30ish days old and starting to flower one male and one female i cant wait. 

its supposed to e a fairly stable strain so well see i guess lol


----------



## Mammath (May 26, 2009)

Hey Don

I know this is getting off topic but you mentioned a while back about doing the elite membership with the donation.
You heard when it's supposed to kick in?
I did the same thing because the subsription thingy doesn't fucking work.
I've contacted one of the mods about 2 weeks ago because nothings happened but haven't got a reply.
What a load of shit.
I guess can't expect much more from a site run by stoners lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2009)

dude by now you must have noticed we aint much for sticking to topics more like were way off on tangents... haha

yeah the membership thingy well there's a thread kicking about somewhere about contacting for the membership n the problem was that i hadn't included my username in the donations form. i sent rollitup a pm with the reciept of the payment just yesterday n am waiting on a response but knowing how even FDD has to wait for responses from the man im not holding my breath...

im not even sure what the +'s of having elite status are apart from changing your title to bright red?!!?!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> lately mine has been watch the choppers and planes fly over lol.
> 
> i only have two babies
> AK  breeding them
> ...


good work jester!!! you just gonna pollinate some of the lower branches or are are you going for full penetration heheheh dude if you need a care package just hit me up a pm n ill give you a real email addy


----------



## Mammath (May 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude by now you must have noticed we aint much for sticking to topics more like were way off on tangents... haha
> 
> yeah the membership thingy well there's a thread kicking about somewhere about contacting for the membership n the problem was that i hadn't included my username in the donations form. i sent rollitup a pm with the reciept of the payment just yesterday n am waiting on a response but knowing how even FDD has to wait for responses from the man im not holding my breath...
> 
> im not even sure what the +'s of having elite status are apart from changing your title to bright red?!!?!?


The main reason I'm gunn'n for the EM is it gives you the 'POWER'  to change and delete shit.
What piss's me off at the moment is the fact I cant go back and edit or erase something in my journal or threads etc. paset a certain time line.
I want that fucking power.


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2009)

With great power comes great responasbility


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2009)

hahahahah i imagine mam sat there Dr Evil stylee stroking a fluffy cat deleting things left right and center haha


----------



## welsh wizz (May 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok so heres the leafy pheno AK buds are a bit small  might need a few more days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning all totaly cheesed off my face and its only 10 am. 
Nice one don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2009)

you cheesey mutha!!! good work WW i kinda wish id had a toke this mornin me backs knacked im gonna make some tweed milk and get a hot bath tonight methinks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2009)

more double donkey just for the crack


----------



## Mammath (May 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> more double donkey just for the crack


The double donkey is really doing for me Don. 

You top that lady late or something?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2009)

not that late but by your standards yeah well late haha

????????


----------



## Jester88 (May 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not that late but by your standards yeah well late haha
> 
> ????????


and he brought out the big guns lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2009)

2 girls down one a bit crispy but still good amount im reckoning 3 oz a piece

throw ya horns in the air!


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2009)

Are you sticking the V's up at us Don me old mate? Good job dude il rep ya wen i can lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2009)

hahaha thanks dude im well happy with it the buds are so dense literally no give in them at all. well you'll know what im talkin bout soon enough boyo


----------



## Mammath (May 27, 2009)

No give, that's the way...


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2009)

hey Don where in the hell did u get a pic of my nephew? Thats so spooky.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2009)

hahaha i cant see the avi's for some reason at the min?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2009)

i'm gutted i think all 3 of my papaya seedlings are showing gonads

i' don't know if i should risk taking cheese n psycho cuts just yet or if i've got time to start over with other bean, the beans i have are all reg bar one more chiesel decisions decisions.....


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2009)

If in doubt, leave it out lol. If u did take cuts what would be the risk?


----------



## Mammath (May 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> If in doubt, leave it out lol. If u did take cuts what would be the risk?


Agreed... take cuts Don, you have enough growth there, no probs',

Just take 1, maybe 2...make 'em stick.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2009)

yeah i guess so guys, ill leave them a couple a days to make sure they are nuts but i doubt id be seeing girly bits when still in 18/6... ill whip em out and get the prop back on the go cheese n psychosis here i come baby


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2009)

Ive had the best week or so on cheese and psychosis. Just hope the morning gl;orys are nice too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2009)

not heard of morning glory well not that kind heheh whats its heritage


----------



## welsh wizz (May 27, 2009)

Iv got an mg seed will put it in soon trainwreak is smokinf kin nice now its nearly all gone lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2009)

man the wreck is an awesome strain not the finest taste ever but its strong and ive never seen calyx's like it id love to try the cheesewreck cross thats on picknmix


----------



## welsh wizz (May 27, 2009)

I still hold strawbury haze in high regards for taste and brain buzz I want to try other strains from the haze family, probably be next year as I have loads of seeds to grow out plus the ever on going cheese clones.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2009)

haha yeah im starting to wonder once ive got the cheese going if ill have space for other 'new' strains cant wait to get me grubby mits on some querkle n the dairy queen but its gonna be a costly seed order so its waiting a crop or two.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2009)

am gettin all excited am buyin the stuff for me coco grow woot woot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2009)

so shits moving on in my tent am minus 3 ak48's and plus 3 chiesel clones and an ata tundra, jury is still out on the papayas and their nuts.....

chiesel on toast  burnt





3 new chiesel( probably burnt by the time i get home)





papaya! curling 





the veg cupboardleft to right papaya x 2 blueryder x 2 cheese & psychosis





cheese on its tod





my crispy arms...................


----------



## Mammath (Jun 1, 2009)

Do they actually sell sun-block cream over there 

You need to slip, slop, slap mate. lol 

Global warming is evident when the UK boyz are gett'n burnt.

Fuck... This is when poor pics may just make the plants look better.
They do look a little toasted Don.

Your veg area looks great though.


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2009)

Ouch man that arm looks so sore, has ya girl slapped it yet? mine would lol


----------



## Mammath (Jun 1, 2009)

Haha... I'd rather a 't-shirt' tan that a 'sock tan' any day.

I always remember not to wear socks with sandals in the summer 

...and a sleeveless top creates a nice even burn all the way up the arm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2009)

seriously dudes i was drunk i thought i was fine... gin + stella + 27c = toasted don...

the chiesel is totally fucked up leaves all yellow from too much water as i was overcompensating for the soil being dry... the upper leaves are crispy like fucking prawn toast. i just dont know what to do, at least the suns gonna sod off tomorrow, i never thought id hear myself wanting the sun to leave our bollox weathered island..... BOOOOOO

and hell no my girl aint slapped me and god help the first person that does they'll be feeling the hairy side upside the head...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Haha... I'd rather a 't-shirt' tan that a 'sock tan' any day.
> 
> I always remember not to wear socks with sandals in the summer
> 
> ...and a sleeveless top creates a nice even burn all the way up the arm


 i normally wear a wife beater but im kinda glad i didnt..... cant take me socks off in the sun ive got a major scar on my ankle that cant deal with sunlight its gnarly


----------



## Mammath (Jun 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i normally wear a wife beater but im kinda glad i didnt..... cant take me socks off in the sun ive got a major scar on my ankle that cant deal with sunlight its gnarly


I'd go a pic of that ankle some day...sounds painful.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2009)

gf dropped a pan of boiling water on my foot whilst we were camping. full thickness burn was just off needing a skin graft. off work for a month couldn't get a shoe on. havin to get it bandaged every day. havin them pull off a bandage thats half healed into your fresh skin everyday is not fucking fun. this pic isnt even a bad one lol.

looks a bit like a dolphin eh?!


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2009)

fucking ouchie


----------



## Mammath (Jun 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gf dropped a pan of boiling water on my foot whilst we were camping. full thickness burn was just off needing a skin graft. off work for a month couldn't get a shoe on. havin to get it bandaged every day. havin them pull off a bandage thats half healed into your fresh skin everyday is not fucking fun. this pic isnt even a bad one lol.
> 
> looks a bit like a dolphin eh?!


Oh shit that's fucking nasty Don. 
How long did that take to heal?
Fuck that looks painful.
Ouch.

Edit: Hey I see you got the Elite shit. I'm still fucking waiting for mine.
How long did yours take to kick in after the donation?
Let me know if it enables you to edit posts from a few months back.
I want the POWER!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Oh shit that's fucking nasty Don.
> How long did that take to heal? Fuck that looks painful.
> Ouch.
> Edit: Hey I see you got the Elite shit. I'm still fucking waiting for mine.
> ...


yeah it was a bit sore for a while like haha my gf was in a worse state than me, i was just glad she didnt get me in the nuts took about a month to heal so there was no broken skin, seriously trying to have a bath and keep one foot dry is ne fun boys. 

fuck man i dont know i think it was about a week n a half after i pm'd rollitup with my reciept number and as far as i can tell i think you can only edit so far back in time as i cant edit my posts on like page 1 of the journal only so far back?!!?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2009)

ok sooooooo i had a bit of a whitey episode last night...

my boys came round to pick up supplies n stayed for a toke so i had a few off a couple of j's nothin major do it all the time lol

got back in the house n started to feel a bit weird like i was high but super HIGH like everything went 10 x louder than it should be my feet felt like they were being dragged through the floor like i was coming up on acid or shrooms my legs went bandy n i just totally keiled arse over tit on the floor my lass was totally freaked out eyes lolling in the back of my nut... 

was totally dazed for a half hour then i was ok but with major munchies.... im no greenhorn but this shit fucked my world in the ear.










this is whats left after ive flogged 3 oz from 2 plants.


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice little haul mate cant wait to taste some of that tripy shit lol. I have whiteys quite regular normaly wen i aint had much to smoke for a few days and then go back to shoking like the preverbial trooper lol.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, that's an excellent harvest for 2 plants Don. 
Well done mate.
Sounds like it does the job too 

What's going in the tent now that they're out?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2009)

FUCKING SPIDER MITES that's what's going on dude words cant describe the anger. 

worst bit is i didn't notice till they've a got a firm grip on my cheese n psychosis mothers and the 3 new chiesel clones that had already gone into flower. gutted is not the word. so any suggestions on the best mite destroying shit going? 

all told i reckon its gonna come to about 11 oz from the 3 ak's but ill have to weigh it all up at the end.

the best thing to come off an iceland bonus card???????





ak48 bho!!!!!
this pic ios of my mates crop of supposedly a lowryder cross haha some sort of sativa joke






im totally bummed


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2009)

man I so feel ya pain bout the mider spites, Ive been batteling them a good year now. Ive been using blockout but cuz im a stoner ive been slack with it and as a result still got a mild infection. I fancy going down the preditor mite rout if my new awarness of them dosent sort it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2009)

but where do the predators go when they've finished chomping the little buggers?! curl up in ya buds n turn their toes up?!?!? 

im lookin into sprays but i think some lady bugs may be the answer....


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2009)

i think u end up with one big fat strong preditor mite cuz they eat eachother wen the spider mites are gone, I thought lady birds were for if ya got apheds. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2009)

forgot to say how much i love the oil man lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2009)

dude its gonna be the biggest genocide since pol pot...... ive ordered 2000 predator mites and yeah apparently when they've finished chowing down on the mites they turn on each other! i cant wait to see the last man or rather mite standing.... bruce willis on 6 legs yeah baby


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2009)

Yippi kayyay funny munster


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2009)

D day is set for Wednesday coming. im sharpening my mini pitchfork as we speak


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2009)

My gastapos should be with me on same day wen can have syncronised genacide or miteicide


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 3, 2009)

Iv had them don,
I kept my veg room humid at 85% and sprayed them once a week for 3/4 weeks with a bug killer from local garden store then a mate gave me some stuff that got shot of them, Iv shut down my tent bleached it and packed it up, I also sprayed the bed room with bed lice spray fingers crossed i havent seen any for weeks.
I was thinking of getting the preditor bugs but the wife put her foot down with a strong no way!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2009)

hahah dude her indoors has no control over what goes on in 'my' room..... just don't tell her that....

I'm thinking i should spray them first then get the bugs in but I'm just gonna chop the worst affected leaves off. i dont think they travel through carpets n stuff to other rooms but i could be wrong i would have thought they would stay at the food and nookie source. 

either way the battle lines are drawn n ive painted half me face blue.......


----------



## Mammath (Jun 3, 2009)

Shit Don, it's all happening.
If you've ordered the predators oh well but like Welshy said just spray the fuckers.

I had them at the beginning of my current grow and sprayed a twice, never seen another.
I use a spray called 'Mite Rid'. Comes in black bottle with a skull and cross bones on it 
It's some nasty shit.

Don't be too down mate, we all get the little fuckers.
Won't hurt to spray, and then release your predators a couple of weeks later just to make sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah im over it now i was more pissed at not noticing earlier. i should have got the spray then the bugs i guess but from what i read about the predators theyll see the blighters off. then they'll see each other off! 

i dont really want to put some harsh chemical shit on me plants (other than nutes that is lol) but if thats what it takes...


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 3, 2009)

If you have never had them before then they are hard to spot, if you ever do get an attack of them again you will pic it up straight away.

I know the mites can travel on your pets cats and dogs Im not sure if they walk around the bedroom lol but I just wanted to be sure.

When those mites see you coming they will piss themselfs to death blue face, red arms, & a wankly ankle.
















ps; aloe vera cream is very good for sunburn invest in some factor 15 sunblock mate, Im lucky I just go brown factor 15.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2009)

told the missus last night she was all freaked at first but she generally trusts my judgement so its all good....

ill have you know my wankly ankle strikes fear into the heart of most things when its attached to the boot hurtling towards them....

im downloading charge of the baltazars just to give me the edge 

as for factor 15, im gonna get some of that total block stuff the cricketers wear on their beaks cos the scar hurts in hot water let alone if im in 35c on me jollies.!

plus side all told i totted up last night i got just under 12 oz from the 3 ak48's im happy as a pig n shit. .56 a new pb for the don


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2009)

congrats don mate, so were ya going on ya jollys?


----------



## Mammath (Jun 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> told the missus last night she was all freaked at first but she generally trusts my judgement so its all good....
> 
> ill have you know my wankly ankle strikes fear into the heart of most things when its attached to the boot hurtling towards them....
> 
> ...


Nice work Don.

That sort of gramage is sort after by many.

Other than the thought of you hanging your wankly ankle out of of the spa, your OK. 

With your plants in pots you can tip them over 'some what', to spray under the leaves.
That's where you need to concentrate your MITE RID spray.
Those little fookers live there.

PS. Don't use full dose...work your way up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> congrats don mate, so were ya going on ya jollys?


no idea we were gonna go to Morocco but i read up on it and wor lass couldnt wear a bikini and i couldn't drink on the beach so we binned it.

gonna go last minute n see if we can get a deal, walk in lay a bag of sand on the table n say gimme your best deal! cant friggin wait


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Nice work Don.
> 
> That sort of gramage is sort after by many.
> 
> ...


i was thinking last night i should deffo have gotten the spray to use first but i thought about it n realised it would probably kill the predator too, so for now im gonna trim the bushes and go pred's first then spray to follow up as usual ive got it arse uppards....


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2009)

Its been over ten years since Ive left this country of ours lol, need to get a passport sorted


----------



## Mammath (Jun 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was thinking last night i should deffo have gotten the spray to use first but i thought about it n realised it would probably kill the predator too, so for now im gonna trim the bushes and go pred's first then spray to follow up as usual ive got it arse uppards....


Yeah,' arse about face'. your gonna trim ya bushes and go to fucking Monaco...

I'm so fucking jealous you Euro slut...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2009)

baaaaaaaaaahahaha im ne euro slut i fucking hate most or europe im ya classic zenophobe but i hate them all equally we wouldnt want anyone getting special treatment...

lol monaco all im bothered about is hot weather good beach and a bar, it could be in tinbucktoo for all i care after that

id kill for a chance to go to Oz fiji and is it christmas island near australia where they have the thousands of red crabs that looks fuckin ace


----------



## Mammath (Jun 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> baaaaaaaaaahahaha im ne euro slut i fucking hate most or europe im ya classic zenophobe but i hate them all equally we wouldnt want anyone getting special treatment...
> 
> lol monaco all im bothered about is hot weather good beach and a bar, it could be in tinbucktoo for all i care after that


Ire'...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2009)

ire?!!? as in ireland? their too busy blowing the bejesus out of each other again


----------



## warkrimez (Jun 4, 2009)

CHA-CHING....damn dude nice yeild 
btw look around online for last minute deals on your holiday.I've had some cracking deals for fuck all virtually....last year we got a month in egypt half board in the 5* sheritan for £650each.It would cost more to live at home.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ire?!!? as in ireland? their too busy blowing the bejesus out of each other again


I'm so far away I don't give a hoot what the Irish are doin with their shit.

I'll drink their beer, but aren't really bothered by 'their ways' 

Just agreein with what ya sayin Don... ire maaan. Say it with some Africana..

...Don't make me get the lion out on ya euro arse...lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2009)

aHAHAHAHAH your lion is no match for my mantis style

their beer? guinness? to each their own i think it tastes like soil in a glass lol 

lol @ euro arse im actually voting against the euro this afternoon


----------



## warkrimez (Jun 4, 2009)

£££££££££££££ Werd!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2009)

too right krimezy £for the win 

votin ukip today by any chance?


----------



## Mammath (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry fellaz...

Your mornings are my nights...

Havin a ball as always.


PS. I'm up for those Mantas antics Don...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2009)

hahah im a leo too dude there's a lion in all of us.

if anything id go for dragon style karate you ever watch the ufc or seen the old pride stuff?

thie white guy is the dragon style

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UQzZGpzoZg&feature=related


----------



## Mammath (Jun 4, 2009)

I love UFC.
That was a great KO.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey Don, fuck I was high last night.
Shouldn't really have been on posting in any journals. lol

Were all stoners I guess so it has to be expected 

Love you English fellaz


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2009)

Morning mamm, Im waiting for the gas man, ive had to switch my veg room light off till hes been fukin bastads anual gas boiler service lol.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> Morning mamm, Im waiting for the gas man, ive had to switch my veg room light off till hes been fukin bastads anual gas boiler service lol.


Hehe...

7pm here and I'm entering the 'fine time' of my night ... 

During veg you can pretty much get away with a lot of shit.
WTF is a gas boiler?
Your hot water service?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey Don, fuck I was high last night.
> Shouldn't really have been on posting in any journals. lol
> 
> Were all stoners I guess so it has to be expected
> ...


man pride fuckin rules ufc is weak in comparison, fedor emelianko is the greatest mma fighter the world has. every punch he throws is calculated to do maximum damage. hese even been knocked out stayed on his feet came back round and still won the fight the guys a machine. http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=38838726

shit post away mam man aint no thing but a chicken wing bro, we babble nonsense constantly is what the english are good at look at the twits in charge


----------



## Mammath (Jun 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man pride fuckin rules ufc is weak in comparison, fedor emelianko is the greatest mma fighter the world has. every punch he throws is calculated to do maximum damage. hese even been knocked out stayed on his feet came back round and still won the fight the guys a machine. http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=38838726
> 
> shit post away mam man aint no thing but a chicken wing bro, we babble nonsense constantly is what the english are good at look at the twits in charge


Yeah I think UFC is a bit 'soft-on', no knees and heels to the head when ya down.
You ain't a fighter unless you can prepare to take that shit 

In my day it was called 'finishing'.


UFC is the gentle mans Pride.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah the rules are just a bit soft in general elbows while on the ground thing is BS, your hardly the aultimate fighter if you cant take an elbow in the chops just cos your on your arse. 

ufc is about making stars of average american fighters.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah the rules are just a bit soft in general elbows while on the ground thing is BS, your hardly the aultimate fighter if you cant take an elbow in the chops just cos your on your arse.
> 
> ufc is about making stars of average american fighters.


Yes, UFC is all about trying to 'promote' real fighting, and trying to make it an acceptable sport.
It's still entertaining, but not quite real.

How's those mites Don?
You sprayed those fuckers yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah its still entertaining, you ever seen any of the lasses fighting they havent got knockout power their just vicious bitches

naaa still waitin on the bugs comin aint got any spray as yet...


----------



## Mammath (Jun 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah its still entertaining, you ever seen any of the lasses fighting they havent got knockout power their just vicious bitches
> 
> naaa still waitin on the bugs comin aint got any spray as yet...


Are you apprehensive in spraying because your in flower?
I thought the ones effected were the veggies.
Those liitle p'mites will survive in the bag for at least 7 - 10 days, maybe longer...
Spray soon, then release.

Or are you going all organic on me...

Nice guys finish last...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2009)

well dude i was thinking about not gettin the really harsh chems but im not sure either way...

well it was just the veg cupboard at first but i switched 3 new clones into flower that were allready infested so im gonna be doing both... i figure fuck it the beast will eat their fill and if theres leftovers ill get a spray

fuck organics in the ear you ever see any organic bodybuilders??? nope its the steroid induced muthas on the podium


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hehe...
> 
> 7pm here and I'm entering the 'fine time' of my night ...
> 
> ...








This is my gas boiler, it heats my water and my radiators.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2009)

so first of all we have the picture of health (mites excluded) 3 chiesel clones





next we have a fried chisel sandwich





and lastly the fucking enormous package that arrived at my work from greens horticulture..... so fucking stealthy in its black wrapping with a fucking label on it saying its from greens horticulture...





tomatoes yeah that's right man big fucking tomatoes.........


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2009)

lol fucking tomatos lol. thought u sed the chizels were burnt like my one.?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2009)

no man just the mother


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2009)

ohhh I see, lookig nice man lol i didnt get a clone off the cheisel


----------



## Mammath (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey Westy, yeah the hot water, I thought so.

Don, those clones look great, beautiful indy.
That other cheisel is quite toasted
I'd cut that dead shit off, it will be easier on the eyes 
...and WTF is in that package?
That's so stealth it's hardly noticeable 
Looks like daffy duck wrapped up


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and lastly the fucking enormous package that arrived at my work from greens horticulture..... so fucking stealthy in its black wrapping with a fucking label on it saying its from greens horticulture...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is just fkin hysterical


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2009)

yeah its so stealthy i blinked and missed it.... when peeps at work asked i just told them the missus had been asking to many questions n said i was off to the river.

its actually some new square pots and 2 jumbo trays. 

so ive trimmed the burnt chiesel of its toasty leaves which are seriously some resin soaked sticky goodness. the shot of pk13/14 i gave her a couple of days back has done her wonders i thought the heat had stunted her but shes kickin on. 2 weeks left but she looks almost ready. i hope the weather doesnt pick up again i want to see the chiesel at its best, it only took 3 days of heat to wreck her.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 6, 2009)

Fancy wishing for a crap summer, you just need to invest in one of these my good friend.






The good old air con.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tomatoes yeah that's right man big fucking tomatoes.........


That kills me..... I laughed for 5 minutes just thinking of the look on your face when you saw it and someone asked you, Hey, what's that?

Sorry it took so long to get here. I was feeling guilty that I hadn't looked through your thread so I did a quick skim. It looks like you have come a long way my friend. Your streatched out little seedlings on your first page got my attention. But as you progressed and started to get good advice things turned around for you. You have had some nice strains in your garden also. I'll be watching from here on out. Sorry to hear about the mites, I've been putting mine out for some sun on the nice days and I look them over closely when i bring them in. That Chiesel damage, is it from heat or over feeding?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Fancy wishing for a crap summer, you just need to invest in one of these my good friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah ive been seriously considering it but those things are pretty expensive man, how much this one set you back? and do you use it solely for your grow?

spliiiiiff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> That kills me..... I laughed for 5 minutes just thinking of the look on your face when you saw it and someone asked you, Hey, what's that?
> 
> Sorry it took so long to get here. I was feeling guilty that I hadn't looked through your thread so I did a quick skim. It looks like you have come a long way my friend. Your streatched out little seedlings on your first page got my attention. But as you progressed and started to get good advice things turned around for you. You have had some nice strains in your garden also. I'll be watching from here on out. Sorry to hear about the mites, I've been putting mine out for some sun on the nice days and I look them over closely when i bring them in. That Chiesel damage, is it from heat or over feeding?


cheers for droppin by 5 man! yeah ive been through the mill of problems with the plants from stretching, overwatering, under nuting/overnuting, heatstress, and now mites. but as the song goes 'oooh i get by with a little help from my friends....'

aint no chance of me putting the girls out in the sun round my way they'd have them nicked before i could say maryjane.

yeah the damage is purely heatstress the buds are solid and sticky but there aint a lot of leaves left


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2009)

so im havin some boys round to watch lost finale this afternoon...... 















i wasnt sure id used enough dynamite...











*Servings: *

Serves one greedy family 
*Level of difficulty: *

Easy 

*Ingredients*


225g Green and Black's 70% dark chocolate 
175g butter
3 eggs
225g caster sugar
110g plain flour
110g shelled salted pistachio nuts (roughly chopped) 
3+ grams of ak48 or your own ganja of choice...

*Method *


So, melt your butter and chocolate in a bain-marie 

Take it straight off when it's nearly there as you only need it just warm - you should be able to put your finger in it - any hotter and you'll have scrambled eggs. 

Mix up the eggs and the sugar, then add in the butter/chocolate mixture, GANJA, the flour and the nuts. 

Bung it in a greaseproof paper-lined tin (I used my lasagne tin which is rectangular (11x7x1.5) and bake for about 35-40 mins gas mark 6 until it looks all shiny and cracked on the top, but still deliciously squidgy in the middle. 

Cool, then stuff into face. Magic.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 7, 2009)

Haha, lovin it Don.

Saturated Fat + THC + Heat = Your fucked...

You might have a few hang'n around this arvo 

...the ones you have to step over on ya way to bed 

Nice work mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2009)

i might not make it that far lol i had one about n hour back n its deffo starting to work... i think ill be having a quiet afternoon....


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2009)

watchin the grand prix, so yeah very quiet afternoon, wish i had some chocolate tho lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2009)

second broonie down, the missus is hormonal and bashing about the house cleaning angrily .....


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2009)

oops lol. Not so quiet then. You feeling stoned from the belly up yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2009)

mental note, when answering the missus after being asked if i am going to clean the kitchen workbenches answer anything but no. fuckin schoolboy error that was.

dude im totally trashed i went for a wander up to me pals to drop off a birthday pressie to find he wasnt in so ive been on a mission to morrisons and oh lordy its a big bright world out today. morrisons was a good idea normally when i go baked to shop its a dissaster but today i am obviously adequately baked not too little nor too much but enough to not even notice any other people in the gaff. things are going well ive got some sweet chillout reggae n dub on the system. 

time for another broonie


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah ive been seriously considering it but those things are pretty expensive man, how much this one set you back? and do you use it solely for your grow?
> 
> spliiiiiff


The air con was from B&Q about £150 I think.
No we use it all over the house but if the tent starts to get hotter than 90c then it feeds the tent with cold air, great for those hot sticky nights when you can't sleep.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2009)

that's pretty cheap ill probably get one before it gets too hot lol if there's ever such a thing in blighty


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2009)

No urll be alright weve had our summer now lol thats it a week of sunsine, now we got rain rain rain lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2009)

was gonna do a pic update but every thing's boring or burnt...... talk amongst yourselves!


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2009)

Yo welshy, hows tricks man, long time no chit chat lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>morning glory bifta, rather nice change to cheese lol


----------



## Mammath (Jun 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> Yo welshy, hows tricks man, long time no chit chat lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>morning glory bifta, rather nice change to cheese lol


Hey Westy, I understand what your saying with the need for different strains in ones life.
Sounds like that Morn'n stiffy is doin the job


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2009)

predators arrive tomorrow! 


THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Mammath (Jun 9, 2009)

Go Mr Organica...go


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2009)

wow wow now don't go gettin me confused with these fruity veggy types im going with the carnivorous option here i may even eat the bruce willis of the predator horde, i reckon the last mite standing might be the size of a grape!


----------



## Mammath (Jun 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wow wow now don't go gettin me confused with these fruity veggy types im going with the carnivorous option here i may even eat the bruce willis of the predator horde, i reckon the last mite standing might be the size of a grape!


lol You better watch out for that fucker, he'll take that gimpy ankle out from underneath ya! 
Just jerkin ya chian Don.
I love the P'mites, I use the hypos with my gnats and they work a treat.
They're like pets


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2009)

haha the gimpy ankle skin is like leather harder for them to bite through!

the missus is starting to have palpitations about getting more mites in she keeps saying her legs feel itchy but I'm just tellin' her she's being daft.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha the gimpy ankle skin is like leather harder for them to bite through!
> 
> the missus is starting to have palpitations about getting more mites in she keeps saying her legs feel itchy but I'm just tellin' her she's being daft.


I know how she feels though. When I lived in Texas I was running a service call to a house that had blankets all over all the windows and while I was in the attic looking at the air handler I saw some very small roaches. When I went to talk to the guy and get my money he turned on the light to see his checkbook. That's when I saw about 10,000 little roaches all over the place. They were crawling on the couch the guy was sitting on. I called in to the dispatcher and had to go home and take a shower. It creeped me out pretty bad and I felt like they were crawling up my legs and up the back of my neck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2009)

woah! that's some crazy shit i don't think id be still in a house that had that many roaches. id be fumigating the fuck out of the place livin in a tent in my garden. where theres small roaches theres big ones lol

the guys been on the phone to say hes sending the predators out tonight im gonna do a trim this evening get the really bad leaves out the way n then its onnnnnnnnnn bitch mites.!!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2009)

Woh yeah boi, I should get mine too tomoz, aint had nothing today. Did get a bag of coco and some coco A and B nutes and a new syringe lmao my old one has no numbers on it any more lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2009)

you should get somethin nice in the post tomorrow then dude! 

The path of the righteous grower is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil parasites. Blessed is he, who in the name of ganja and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's dealer and the finder of lost 20 bags. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those mites who would attempt to poison and destroy my crop. And they will know my name is the Don when I lay my vengeance upon them.


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2009)

Amen brother


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2009)

as my growtent is currently boring mite infested and burnin like rome ive taken some snaps of me pals bagseed grow for shits n giggles. 









he came up with a novel way of coolin the enviros


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2009)

nice, is he the guy that had the freak sativa free seed?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2009)

naaa different friend, ^^^ these plants are from seeds i had been given ages back, after smelling them i kinda wish id kept them lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2009)

You will soon have plenty of seeds man, tho i would be wondering where they is at mate, did u get them all off of bidzbay?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah i got an email from the guy asking if i was in the uk?! i would have thought that looking at my send to address and my card address that hed have figured out im not in america?!?! FFS fuckin stoners.


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2009)

Kinda glad i was out bid wen ive tried gettin beans from them lol


----------



## Mammath (Jun 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i got an email from the guy asking if i was in the uk?! i would have thought that looking at my send to address and my card address that hed have figured out im not in america?!?! FFS fuckin stoners.


...not a good fucking sign Don mate 

...then again, at least they're trying to figure out where it should go not having sent it already


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2009)

parcel in reception dun dun duhhhhn is it preds or a shirt i ordered ?!?!?!?!? back in half hour pubtime....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you should get somethin nice in the post tomorrow then dude!
> 
> The path of the righteous grower is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil parasites. Blessed is he, who in the name of ganja and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's dealer and the finder of lost 20 bags. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those mites who would attempt to poison and destroy my crop. And they will know my name is the Don when I lay my vengeance upon them.


All that and a big kahuna burger..... now may I have a sip of your beverage to wash down this tasty burger?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2009)

well look at the big brain on 5 hahahahah


it was the predators! i swear i can hear them scratching at the inside of the box just itching to get theri teeth into some spider bitches...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2009)

Got predators???????????


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2009)

nice one mate, by this time i bet they doning their infer red gogles and camin up their faces.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2009)

it was really weird like watching a flea circus i was pouring the shit out the bottle, couldn't see any beasties and when i loked with the jewellers loupe i found the odd 1 or two kickin about this morning so who knows they might be off having a party??! 

trying to pinpoint application of something so small just wasnt happening so i ended up pouring the shit over the plants. im ordering a spray today to mop up the survivors in a couple of weeks.....


----------



## Mammath (Jun 11, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it was really weird like watching a flea circus i was pouring the shit out the bottle, couldn't see any beasties and when i loked with the jewellers loupe i found the odd 1 or two kickin about this morning so who knows they might be off having a party??!
> 
> trying to pinpoint application of something so small just wasnt happening so i ended up pouring the shit over the plants. im ordering a spray today to mop up the survivors in a couple of weeks.....


You'll need the loupe now to see them but once they start 'tucking down', they be pulling the loupe out ya hands saying; "What the fuck you lookin at!"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2009)

screamin what you lookin at whitey... mind yo own damn business


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2009)

waiting on the postie again lol seems like i spend half my life waiting for the post lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2009)

royal mail trackin shit still says item has been accepted?! it went 1st class recorded it should well be there by now


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2009)

GRRRRR. he normaly comes bout twelve so we'll see lol


----------



## Mammath (Jun 11, 2009)

Fuck me... you fellaz still get milk in bottles at ya doorstep...


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2009)

Ernie, he drove the fastest milk float in the west. Ernie.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2009)

aaaaaaaahahahaha aint seen that in donkeys years

[youtube]cLKaLvrtn-8&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Mammath (Jun 11, 2009)

LMFAO...


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 12, 2009)

Check these *nutters* out.

"_I now lets have food in the pool & see if we can kill ourselves_"







Its normaly *fat* girls so Im going to be different.






She said the diet was not working.


Go on then just the one I now how don loves them.












Keeping it funny mate Im in a strange mood








purple moon
Have a cheesey on me


----------



## warkrimez (Jun 12, 2009)

Lol..wtf is all this then...Rollitup wives haha


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2009)

Welshy, put down the cream cake and stop trying to ensnear fleshy birds for don lol.


----------



## smokeh (Jun 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> as my growtent is currently boring mite infested and burnin like rome ive taken some snaps of me pals bagseed grow for shits n giggles.


wow, ur m8 grew them with just those envirolites. thats pretty impressive.

ill go get a pic of my ladies now an come bk an post in a min


----------



## smokeh (Jun 13, 2009)

heres a few pics.

1st is all of them
2nd is skunk #1
3rd is birds eye view of same skunk #1
4th is few amazing bag seed weed i.

got quite a few females from the bag seed tbh. like a 90% ratio. some were hermie so i chucked them out.

blue cheese is so hard to grow as well. both my blue cheese girls have got quite bad nute burn and need some looking after. did a flush of them the other day and they are looking better.

harvest was supposed to be next week but im gonna have to let them go more. buds will get fatter and im gonna try an get some amber trics if i can let them go that long. the bag seed trics are 50/50 clear/cloudy. so i should be able to harvest soon anyway.


----------



## smokeh (Jun 13, 2009)

for some reason they didnt upload....


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2009)

Good to see ya still about smokeh, how ya doing? You heard from Londoner??? I aint in bout 8 weeks now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2009)

honestly i turn my back on you lot for a moment and its toothpics in tights and cakefiends..... thanks guys!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2009)

smokeh said:


> for some reason they didnt upload....


comin on a treat there smokeh! good tight node space should fill out into a lovely set of colas man! how close the the big day? and the big chop day?

what sorta nute setup you runnin?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2009)

so ive ordered some mite spray to wipe out the last of the blighters. i chucked out two males papaya's :/ made space for the prop and took a dozen clones 6 cheese 6 psychosis. getting the coco this week! wondering if i need to buy some sort of ppm meter, wondering if i can just wing it without one?!?!? 

the chiesel was getting too crispy in the tent so ive moved her out to flush for a few days shes deffo gonna be tasty but not the biggest yeild, but hey if its nice gear i care not...


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2009)

I got a pissy 15g off my cheisel burn victim lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> I got a pissy 15g off my cheisel burn victim lol


That is not a good achievement for a man of your calibre mr west????

Hi don when the cats away


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> That is not a good achievement for a man of your calibre mr west????
> 
> Hi don when the cats away


It was burnt to fuck lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2009)

join the gang man i've had to move mine outside the tent and let it finish there the top half inch of buds was a light broon crispy fried colour..... its ready tho i've been flushing since friday so tomorrow or maybe tonight she's down am damn sure theres be more than a half from her tho.

havent seen many mites about tho!


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2009)

i was reading that the pred mites work better in 14 hrs or longer light cycle


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah id read that but i cant exactly put my half a dozen 12/12 babes in to the already full veg cupboard so they'll have to crack on in 12/12 lol ill be spraying to mop up the stragglers in a week or so


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 15, 2009)

Iv never tryed a 14/12 wounder if the bud would grow bigger?
Those pred do they come in a liquid or what?


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2009)

Mine came in a 500ml bottle full of vamikulite or how ever its spelt lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Iv never tryed a 14/12 wounder if the bud would grow bigger?
> Those pred do they come in a liquid or what?



i did some reading up on this and apparently most of the growing takes place during the night as photosynthesis/feeding goes on through the day which made sense the bitch is nowhere sells 26hour timers! could get a digital one i guess?! and i think it would muck up the length of time to finish but could only add on errr hang on me maths is wank 

63days x 2extra hours =126 /24 = 5.25 days extra on your original 9 weeks

you would have your lights going on and off at all hours of the night and day tho! i reckon you would deffo see an increase in yeild but youd have to do a sidebyside to get an exact idea of how much


----------



## smokeh (Jun 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> comin on a treat there smokeh! good tight node space should fill out into a lovely set of colas man! how close the the big day? and the big chop day?
> 
> what sorta nute setup you runnin?


hey,

cheers. 7 weeks till the big day... if we find some more money that is,lol.

well chop was supposed to be on thursday but it looks like there gonna have to go abit longer.

ye the colas are night tight nugs. ive been good and not tried any yet. be a treat for me when i do harvest.

nute i was using was,

blackstrap molasses
canna coco A
canna coco B
Canna Terra flores bloom
Soil bloom (forgot the manufacture)

but ive run out of molasses and terra flores, so only using the 3 nutes. they seem to be doing ok with it.

just to add as well, i took those pictures yesterday. ive looked at my babies today and they seems much bigger! the skunk #1 buds inperticular.

if i get the time ill post some more pics just b4 harvest and after.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 16, 2009)

Sucks tp hear about your losses my friend. Hopefully your little bugs will eat all the other little bugs and your next run will be spot on.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2009)

smokeh said:


> hey,
> cheers. 7 weeks till the big day... if we find some more money that is,lol.
> well chop was supposed to be on thursday but it looks like there gonna have to go abit longer.
> ye the colas are night tight nugs. ive been good and not tried any yet. be a treat for me when i do harvest.
> ...


sweet man i was wondering about molasses n started reading up on it n it just starts arguments whether it makes a difference or not. i couldn't get a definitive answer haha.

as for the babes not being ready, leave them man, i recently decided not to chop or let any of my stuff go before it was absolutely ready and the reviews came in as fucking dynamite, well worth it adds £'s


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Sucks tp hear about your losses my friend. Hopefully your little bugs will eat all the other little bugs and your next run will be spot on.....



the spray will finish what the mites don't and after that i'm just gonna buy a shotgun hahaha


----------



## Mammath (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you UK boyz suffer the mites this time of year often?
It's your summer so your temps must be rising into the high 'luke warms' 

Do you think your new summer environment has invited them in?


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2009)

I think it this time of year unless u scrub up like a surgan every time u come in from outside ur gonna be inviting creatures into ur house and possibly ur grow. I had a chafinch got caught in my tent few months ago that the cat brought in, poor thing died in the end but there was a few hours with a panicy bird fly round my flat. That was wen i was growing in my wardrobe and the doors were open lol it went in under my light for ages till one of the cats recaught it and i broke its neck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Do you UK boyz suffer the mites this time of year often?
> It's your summer so your temps must be rising into the high 'luke warms'
> 
> Do you think your new summer environment has invited them in?


first time ive had them n i suspect they arrived with a certain clone..... lol pointin no fingers haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> I think it this time of year unless u scrub up like a surgan every time u come in from outside ur gonna be inviting creatures into ur house and possibly ur grow. I had a chafinch got caught in my tent few months ago that the cat brought in, poor thing died in the end but there was a few hours with a panicy bird fly round my flat. That was wen i was growing in my wardrobe and the doors were open lol it went in under my light for ages till one of the cats recaught it and i broke its neck


my mothers cat brings allsorts in from baby rabbits to mice in various stages of life lol hes been working on an angle he can bring the sheep down with but so far no luck


----------



## Mammath (Jun 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> I think it this time of year unless u scrub up like a surgan every time u come in from outside ur gonna be inviting creatures into ur house and possibly ur grow. I had a chafinch got caught in my tent few months ago that the cat brought in, poor thing died in the end but there was a few hours with a panicy bird fly round my flat. That was wen i was growing in my wardrobe and the doors were open lol it went in under my light for ages till one of the cats recaught it and i broke its neck


LMFAO  You had a finch dragged into your house, it nestled in your tent for a few hours, until the felines finished it off.
I thought I was in the country 
WTF?
LMOA


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2009)

harvested the cheisel this morning, the blockout spray just arrived! and fdd just posted me a pipe, let the good times roll!


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2009)

Haha that'll teach ya to mix with dirty growers lol, not quite as bad as the clap but still minging lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2009)

hahahah its kool westy we like brothas now whats mines yours heheh 

got home to find my beans came from tga i nearly chucked them out their steallth was so stealth i almost couldnt find the beans?!?!? i dont quite get why they were even stealth, beans are legit in this country and they were posted from birmingham?! lol 

so guys whats the crack, im gonna paper towel germ as usual but whats the best inbetween step before transplanting into coco? peat pellets would work i guess n i have left over root riot things i dont fancy rockwool for some reason....... decisions


----------



## Mammath (Jun 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah its kool westy we like brothas now whats mines yours heheh
> 
> got home to find my beans came from tga i nearly chucked them out their steallth was so stealth i almost couldnt find the beans?!?!? i dont quite get why they were even stealth, beans are legit in this country and they were posted from birmingham?! lol
> 
> so guys whats the crack, im gonna paper towel germ as usual but whats the best inbetween step before transplanting into coco? peat pellets would work i guess n i have left over root riot things i dont fancy rockwool for some reason....... decisions


Straight into the coco once the seeds crack Don.
Bury them about 2mm under the surface.
The coco will stay nice and moist for them.
They'll be up in a day or 2 after that.
Coco is also great for raising seeds


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2009)

Im just off to bed and i thought id mark the 100th page of dons jurnal>>>>>>>>>>>cheesey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2009)

wooooooooot woooooooooooooot 100 pages its been a long hard slog boys thanks for stickin with it!

hmmmm cheeeesey !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Straight into the coco once the seeds crack Don.
> Bury them about 2mm under the surface.
> The coco will stay nice and moist for them.
> They'll be up in a day or 2 after that.
> Coco is also great for raising seeds



oh right just straight in there! well that makes life dead simple, sweet


----------



## Mammath (Jun 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh right just straight in there! well that makes life dead simple, sweet


Yeah Don.
Coco-coir is better than any peat pot or seed raising mix.
It's perfect for getting things rooted and up!
The less steps the better.
From towel to final destination is important.
Towel to coco to more coco.
3 steps.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2009)

guess id best get my arse down the hydro shop n get some bloody coco then haha! i made a special trip 2 weeks back and they'd sold out n tried toi sell me slabs i said hell nooo i aint fucking about with that shit in my bath.

mam do you wash yours or get stuff that says its been washed, i dont know how much i trust some companies. i was gonna buy canna coir as i know theyre usually spot on


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2009)

Doughnut anyone?
I should coco lol.
news flash Londoners ok and has got in touch, its nothing like we feard so thats a grow thats not been busted by the pigs lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2009)

oooooh krispy kreme hahaha nice 

good news on london was thinkin he was doing a stretch or somethin


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 17, 2009)

We should change Londoners name to the Scarlet Pimpernel.

It good to hear he is OK.

~Its gone coco mad in here





Whats wrong with soil then? 
Whats the advantages of coco?
Or is it an organic thingy?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2009)

naaa na were not going all captain planet on you WW, i read up on some other journals and saw huge ass colas n stuff n its all done in coco the roots get more oxygen, its like going hydro but more like soil if that makes sense.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> Doughnut anyone?
> I should coco lol.
> news flash Londoners ok and has got in touch, its nothing like we feard so thats a grow thats not been busted by the pigs lol.


Wonder If Shes Into Sharing??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2009)

dude i think shed break your fingers if you so much as touched a single sugar strand lol


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude i think shed break your fingers if you so much as touched a single sugar strand lol


I'll Take You At Your Word..lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2009)

or did you mean "sharing"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2009)

had a looksee at the war with the mites last night and to be honest i couldnt see any red mites anywhere?!?!? maybe the normal mite numbers were too great and the normandy landing was fucked?!?! either way i sprayed the fuck out of all the plants, most noticeable was a web covering completely the baby lowryder ive got going

anyway, couple of pics of the toasted chiesel harvest not as big a yeild as the ak's 78.4 grams but the smoke smells gorgeous like fairy washin up liquid x grapefruit, ( my missus said it smells like cheese?! )


----------



## mr west (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah I loved my cheisels smoke, quite cheddery but not the punch of her mother very social shmoke.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2009)

sounds ideal for me the ak was a bit heavy lovely for bakin with mind


----------



## mr west (Jun 19, 2009)

Hmm I was looking forward to tastin that  never mind eh shit happens>>>>>>>>>>>>>its not like i aint gotta smoke, cheesey grin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2009)

Deutsch post euro knobsauce


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes it worked the E cheese I put back into 24 after 3/4 weeks of 12/12 has seeds,
now all I want is to get a male plant from 1 of the seeds and breeding the e cheese will commense.


----------



## mr west (Jun 19, 2009)

I got an exodus white widow/blueberry cross f1 thats 6 weeks old now, gonna pot her on into coco and se wot happens.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2009)

congrats man!!! interesting way to get to that point too.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 19, 2009)

She looks a picture of health defo in need of a bigger pot.

Soil & cocnuts what nuets you going to use?


----------



## Mammath (Jun 19, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> had a looksee at the war with the mites last night and to be honest i couldnt see any red mites anywhere?!?!? maybe the normal mite numbers were too great and the normandy landing was fucked?!?! either way i sprayed the fuck out of all the plants, most noticeable was a web covering completely the baby lowryder ive got going
> 
> anyway, couple of pics of the toasted chiesel harvest not as big a yeild as the ak's 78.4 grams but the smoke smells gorgeous like fairy washin up liquid x grapefruit, ( my missus said it smells like cheese?! )


Hey Don nice harvest mate.
3oz is great considering it's condition.
As long as it smells good, tastes great, and get's you good and high, you've done well


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks mam yeah its a little crispy on some of the nuggets but they're still covered in crystal, and yeah it deffo ticks the boxes, cant wait to smoke a bit this weekend


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2009)

well shit if everyone else has got pretty girls in their journo's im gonna represent some home grown talent(s)










the amazing cheryl cole, 
how that fool Ashley Cole ever cheated on this ill never know


----------



## mr west (Jun 19, 2009)

Cuz he got birds chucking there sorry selfs at him everywhere he goes??
Pressure, feel it drop\/\/\/\/\/\/\/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2009)

cos hes a complete idiot i was thinking, why would you even look elsewhere when your hittin that ^^^


----------



## Mammath (Jun 19, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cos hes a complete idiot i was thinking, why would you even look elsewhere when your hittin that ^^^


She might be dead root!
Hard to imagine though


----------



## mr west (Jun 19, 2009)

I recon he wasnt hitting that mate u know what chicks can be like if they have a mind to. They have the power wen it comes to sex or its called rape lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2009)

hell no that piece of ass, dont go spoilin my fantasies shed want it 24/7 and buck back like a fish on stilts...


----------



## mr west (Jun 19, 2009)

yeah if u looked that good would u wanna give it up all the time to ashley??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2009)

fair point lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 19, 2009)

nuff said lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 19, 2009)

Id lock my self in a mirrored room and play with my self all day if i looked like her lmao.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 19, 2009)

For every hot woman there's a guy who's sick of her shit..... Can you say HIGH MAINTIANCE!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ill see your krispy kreme and raise you some cheetos


Cheetos aint that expensive tho, couple of quid should keep her happy for an hour or two lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 20, 2009)

Id rather watch these two happy chaps a lot more interesting than your cheetos girls.


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2009)

well if ur into muscles ur into muscles aint ya lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2009)

aaaaahahahah the soviet hammer n cicle couldnt have been better positioned..... over his cock ahahahah


----------



## Jester88 (Jun 22, 2009)

these chicks must live off cheetos. damn westie a few quid and ten packs of cheetos aint gonna be worth more than half an hour here. including walking/driving time to the shop when they send your ass down to get refills.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2009)

im starting to regret this affiliation with lardo's...............


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry don, no more fattys from me appart from fat biftas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2009)

AMEN brotha!


----------



## Mammath (Jun 23, 2009)

Call me weird but I really like those little titties


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2009)

Your not alone there mam, nothing wierd atall bout liking itty bitty tittys, specialy wen u see the state the biguns get into after afew years of swinging.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2009)

there's a school of thought that says any more than a handful is a waste....


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2009)

I thought it was more than a mouthfulls a waste????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2009)

heheheh BAM right in the kisser


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 23, 2009)

They have tit's? I never noticed. I'm always busy elsewhere.....


----------



## Mammath (Jun 24, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> They have tit's? I never noticed. I'm always busy elsewhere.....


lol

Hey Don what's the guff on ya grow at the mo'?
What's cracka lackin?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2009)

yo Mam shizz be going ooooonnnnn weel ive got 3 chiesel clones lookin like sea anenaneminimee's their so hairy its like a german chicks armpit. 2 freak sativa dom lowryders at about 3.5 ft and a mystery lanky mofo shes been 12/12 for 2 weeks and just started showin hairs ( even tho ive been feeding her budblood???)at the budsites its mental she grew like a foot in 12 12 in those 2 weeks, im thinkin of giving her away shes fuckin up my canopy management bigtime...

ohn n theres a baby blue ryder in there thats so damaged by the mites i dont know if its gonna pull through the leaves are totally fucked... i think shell yeld about 6grams if im lucky 

veg cupboard is tickin along with the mothers and 12 clones look like their doing good

shit pics sorry im gonna spring clean maybe friday night or saturday n take some proper pics ( im gonna get a card reader as the missus cant find the frickin lead to her cam)









everything looks like shit cos its covered in vermicculite from the pred mites, which mysteriously dissapeared??? no sign of the bruce willis mite tho?


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 24, 2009)

Iv been reading about these Phytoseiulus persimilis (preds) it says to introduce a new bottle weekly untill preds become an established population so it may take more than 1 bottle don or is this just marketing?




*Phytoseiulus persimilis 2000: Spider mite control*

*Unit size: 2000 mites in a shaker bottle*

Phytoseiulus persimilis is a predatory mite which feeds on adult spider mites and their eggs. It is a well known and standard treatment for spider mites in many crops, particularly strawberries, tomatoes and ornamental plants. It is suitable for all greenhouse plants and can also be used outside.

*These predatory mites are harmless to humans, pets and livestock*

Use when temperatures are between 4 - 28 degrees Celsius, in the greenhouse or outside. The population of predators will dramatically increase when temperatures reach 20 degrees Celsius, but will decline at very high temperature and in low humidity. Do not expose to sunlight at any time, keep the bottle cool and horizontal until ready to use.

*To use:* Just before opening, rotate the bottle gently to distribute the mites evenly through the carrier. Remove the cap and gently shake the product over the infested leaves, rotate the bottle frequently to ensure uniform distribution. Leave the empty bottle on an infected plant to allow any remaining predators to escape.

*Pack coverage:* one bottle covers up to 500 m2. Use weekly or fortnightly until population is established.

*Please order before 10am Monday* for delivery Thursday or Friday of the same week. Orders received after this time will be delivered the following week.

These natural predators are living products and as such they must be used on day of receipt. *Express delivery option is strongly recommended at checkout to ensure they arrive in good condition*

(Express delivery: Â£7.00)

*Available NOW*
*Price : £ 15.13*

*link*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2009)

hard to tell mate, my temps are hitting 30 now so i reckon theyll be pretty screwed, that n i switched to a spray to mop up what was left. i had a deeks through me loupe n all i could see where mites no preds but there were a lot less of the mites so who knows?! im spraying every 3 days now n hoping to go it sorts them...

and at £15 a week i think ill keep on spraying


----------



## Mammath (Jun 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yo Mam shizz be going ooooonnnnn weel ive got 3 chiesel clones lookin like sea anenaneminimee's their so hairy its like a german chicks armpit. 2 freak sativa dom lowryders at about 3.5 ft and a mystery lanky mofo shes been 12/12 for 2 weeks and just started showin hairs ( even tho ive been feeding her budblood???)at the budsites its mental she grew like a foot in 12 12 in those 2 weeks, im thinkin of giving her away shes fuckin up my canopy management bigtime...
> 
> ohn n theres a baby blue ryder in there thats so damaged by the mites i dont know if its gonna pull through the leaves are totally fucked... i think shell yeld about 6grams if im lucky
> 
> ...


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 24, 2009)

The thing I would worry about is spraying them in flower, will the bud take on the taste of the stuff your spraying them with?


----------



## Mammath (Jun 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yo Mam shizz be going ooooonnnnn weel ive got 3 chiesel clones lookin like sea anenaneminimee's their so hairy its like a german chicks armpit. 2 freak sativa dom lowryders at about 3.5 ft and a mystery lanky mofo shes been 12/12 for 2 weeks and just started showin hairs ( even tho ive been feeding her budblood???)at the budsites its mental she grew like a foot in 12 12 in those 2 weeks, im thinkin of giving her away shes fuckin up my canopy management bigtime...
> 
> ohn n theres a baby blue ryder in there thats so damaged by the mites i dont know if its gonna pull through the leaves are totally fucked... i think shell yeld about 6grams if im lucky
> 
> ...


Pics are fine Don.
The only 'creamer' that demands the power of hi-res is mwah 

So what's with the sativa stretchy lowryder ladies.
Seems like hit and miss with those auto's.
More geneteic stabilisation needed there I suspect.

If your doing a perpetual you can't worry too much about canopy level.
Just have you light stationed according to the tallest girl and the rest wil be happy.

Spidermites hate good ventilation. 
How you changing that air in there?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Pics are fine Don.
> I'm the only creamer that demands the power of hi-res is mwah
> 
> So whats with the sativa stretchy lowryder ladies.
> ...


weeeeeeeeel the lowryders were actually from a lowryder#2 plant that was left to go too far and popped about 30 beans out, i got em from a mate and he got a pack of seed with them free n they were the craziest sativas like 20+ weeks i think they must have been part of the lowryder breeding program as they were sativa in buzz but absolutely zero of the ruderalis. 

the crazy weird growing bush is the one i want shot of n my pals just got a fuckin huge tent but got nothin to go in it for months till his seeds are ready...

as for ventilation im leting the throughdraft of my house pull air though a window in the room with the tent in and presently i have the tent door wide open with a 6" oscilating inside it and a 6 " clamped to a deckchair in the doorway two bottles of frozen water in a buckjet and its still 3oc  i need a cooltube but ive still got nowhere to vent to honestly global friggin warming


----------



## Mammath (Jun 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> weeeeeeeeel the lowryders were actually from a lowryder#2 plant that was left to go too far and popped about 30 beans out, i got em from a mate and he got a pack of seed with them free n they were the craziest sativas like 20+ weeks i think they must have been part of the lowryder breeding program as they were sativa in buzz but absolutely zero of the ruderalis.
> 
> the crazy weird growing bush is the one i want shot of n my pals just got a fuckin huge tent but got nothin to go in it for months till his seeds are ready...
> 
> as for ventilation im leting the throughdraft of my house pull air though a window in the room with the tent in and presently i have the tent door wide open with a 6" oscilating inside it and a 6 " clamped to a deckchair in the doorway two bottles of frozen water in a buckjet and its still 3oc  i need a cooltube but ive still got nowhere to vent to honestly global friggin warming


 what I want is a pic of that deck chair with a 6" fan clamped to its arse with a couple of coldies 
I want ot sit in that fucker and replace that frozen water with some icey ales 

Seriously though.
All you need is a 6" inline sucking the air from the tent.
A little ocilater inside.
Then go sit in that decky and cool off 

30C is fine.
I want my area 28C with 30C being high, but still cool...
You just need to exhaust that air out of the tent and then control the outer tent environment with a couple of coldies 

Get yaself a liitle 150mm inline fan and some ducting, and start sucking the hot stuff out of that tent.
It will draw the surrounding cool air in as it works


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> The thing I would worry about is spraying them in flower, will the bud take on the taste of the stuff your spraying them with?


i read up on the stuff and its supposedly all good to use right the way through/!?!?! but ill not be spraying in the last 4 weeks of flower so i reckon itll be all good, even the bug spray that was harmful to smoke said if you leave it off for the last couple of weeks it would be ok.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2009)

Mammath said:


> what I want is a pic of that deck chair with a 6" fan clamped to its arse with a couple of coldies
> I want ot sit in that fucker and replace that frozen water with some icey ales
> 
> Seriously though.
> ...



ahahaha yeah me getting a tan in the grow room, lol my missus sleeps in at the weekend and has found me sat in there at like 10 am buck nekkid with a beer n me book... 

i tried to put the fan ive got inside blowin the hot air out but the holes for ducting not a fan n wasnt really working plus its at the botton of the tent  i think i might just put a whole in the upper part or the roof and rig up the fan. it will be pumpin hot air into the surrounding room but will probably drop the tem at least a few degrees right?


----------



## Mammath (Jun 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ahahaha yeah me getting a tan in the grow room, lol my missus sleeps in at the weekend and has found me sat in there at like 10 am buck nekkid with a beer n me book...
> 
> i tried to put the fan ive got inside blowin the hot air out but the holes for ducting not a fan n wasnt really working plus its at the botton of the tent  i think i might just put a whole in the upper part or the roof and rig up the fan. it will be pumpin hot air into the surrounding room but will probably drop the tem at least a few degrees right?


If ya gonna go ghetto on me Don...
Just unzip you tent half way.
Have a fan in the tent blowing out through the open zipper.
About the same place your ol' fella would hang out if when your taking a leak. 

All you need to do is keep the air moving in, pass them, and out.

Summer must be real headache over there for you eskimos!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2009)

a poor little baby child is born in the ghettooooooooooo and my momma cries........

hahah i tried it that way mam clipping the fan into the corner of the zipper part helped a little but not much i do have access to some dry ice but it would melt faster than ice. 

would be fine if it was my crib id have holes into the roof by now, or the grow in the roof lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 24, 2009)

All I did on my first grow was pull the air from the tent with an inline duct fan (250 cfm) to the outside of the tent. I cut a hole in the side and used the fan to push through the fliter. I didn't have my light ducted, it just sucked the hot air out from the top where it will naturally migrate and because of the negative pressure in the room it will draw cooler air in from anywhere it can. So you don't need anything fancy just something that will draw air from the room.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2009)

thats what i have now 5, filter inside the tent ducted to fan blowing out into the room and it does chuck the air out quite quickly but its circling hot air. i think another 6" fan on top will suck the air n heat out but the smell may be too much


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 24, 2009)

When you say it's circulating hot air what do you mean? It's pulling hot air out but the room it's in is so small that it pulls the hot air right back in?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2009)

basically yeah the window in the room is open but small. so the fans pulling in warm air from around the tent from the room through the tents vents


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 24, 2009)

I get it now. No a/c for your flat? Mine have all been in the basement or crawl so there was cool air all around. I'm getting into the later months of flower so I may pick up a dehumitifier as they are going on clearence around here for the season.... I'm running RH of 60-70% right now and want to bring it down.


----------



## Jester88 (Jun 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> Sorry don, no more fattys from me appart from fat biftas


jesters seal of approval 

J


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I get it now. No a/c for your flat? Mine have all been in the basement or crawl so there was cool air all around. I'm getting into the later months of flower so I may pick up a dehumitifier as they are going on clearence around here for the season.... I'm running RH of 60-70% right now and want to bring it down.



hahaha AC im in england man in the cold north end of the island. ive been thinking about an ac unit which would solve alot of my probs but would still need to exhaust somewhere. 

ive put a 6" fan in the corner of the tent opening and reset my thermometer to see what it gets up to today weve got outside temps of abvout 20c today so im expecting itll be about 30 in the tent, that or my girls are gonna be crispy

im starting to think ill have to move house or just shut down for the summer months which are only july to beginning of sept here 3 month shutdown is somethin i dont want to do tho ya know hahah


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2009)

suprised we aint hada slap on the wrists for the itty bitty titties lol. Good job too


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2009)

Maybe u could down grade to a 400w in the summer Don?


----------



## Mammath (Jun 25, 2009)

Don you need to get an inline. http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/vortex-inch-449-cfm-high-power-inline-fan-p-353.html
You can duct it up either end if necessary
If you ambient temp in 20C these suckers will keep things perfect.
I say 25C in your wigwam.

Sit it up top, close the tent, it will draw air from you bottom vents, and it will suck and blow like a 5 dollar hooker


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2009)

I got my fan sucking air thro the carbon filter and chucking it out the hole in the top, feels cool air too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

thats how ive got mine setup. i worry that an extra 6" fan on top of the one ive got will be loud for downstairs its pretty loud as is. i could do with getting an accoustic one really, that might be the way forward get an accoustic one to suck through the filter and just use the one i have to pump air straight through,, i still fear that that will make the filter redundant and the house stink?!?!

a 400 would probably be an easy half way house like


----------



## Mammath (Jun 25, 2009)

Are you running a 600w?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

for sure!!!


----------



## Mammath (Jun 25, 2009)

OK.

You need a 'cool tube' for that sort of summertime fun...

600 in the summer = cooltube - ducted.

Where not cooking toast here Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

on the upside ive got roots showing on most of my 12 clones!!!!! im going to make make sure they are established n flower the mothers to make space for the TGA show to begin WOOOP WOOOOP im also really tempted to get some more beans but am restraining myself just...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

Mammath said:


> OK.
> 
> You need a 'cool tube' for that sort of summertime fun...
> 
> ...



youd have thought otherwise the way my chiesel finished up lol chiesel on toast all round

im going to have a long hard think about the best way to solve this i might get a new door and put a hole in it but i cant see the missus being happy with me pumpin hot air into the house during the summer hahah or i might downgrade to a 400. maybe try a stealth vent to the window?!?! or i might move house well see...

thanks for advice tho guys cheers!


----------



## Mammath (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Don

Ashes next month.

We all be taken that little fella back this year


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

undoubtedly 

i wish we could bloody win something we friggin invented.....


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 25, 2009)

The ladies are at the top of there game its upto the men to sort them selfs out.
May be we should put the ladies in the ashes.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha AC im in england man in the cold north end of the island. ive been thinking about an ac unit which would solve alot of my probs but would still need to exhaust somewhere.
> 
> ive put a 6" fan in the corner of the tent opening and reset my thermometer to see what it gets up to today weve got outside temps of abvout 20c today so im expecting itll be about 30 in the tent, that or my girls are gonna be crispy
> 
> im starting to think ill have to move house or just shut down for the summer months which are only july to beginning of sept here 3 month shutdown is somethin i dont want to do tho ya know hahah


I guess I'm confused again. If you have a window in the room and you put a 6000 btu A/C in the window and it cools the room and the cool air gets sucked in through the lower openings on the tent and a fan pulls that cool air through your tent as it gets warmed by the light and pushes it out with the fan to the outsied where it mixes with the cool air in the room and gets cycled back through the A/C how are you recycling hot air? If your worried about the smell duct your fan through a filter like westie and I have.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

sorry 5 it has been m mentioned on more than one occaision that i speak in riddles......ahahah i cant put the AC in the window its too obvious as its on the front of the house everyone would catch on. otherwise perfect plan!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> The ladies are at the top of there game its upto the men to sort them selfs out.
> May be we should put the ladies in the ashes.



wed probably do better than our bunch of coke fiend pot smoking fannies


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 25, 2009)

Putting an A/C in a window means your growing pot? There's a shit load of pot growers around my parts then. Not everyone can afford central air so why would a very small A/C mean your a grower?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

im afraid it would round my parts man its uncommon to have air con in the uk full stop maybe i could disguise a small piece of ducting at a push. we just dont have the weather to need it


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you run your lights in the day or night?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

the day, i have considered the switch but i get a lot of police chopper action over my area, tho im starting to consider it more n more


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 25, 2009)

Are you on the top floor of your building? Does your flat have a heat source other than your light? like a water heater or oven? Thermal imiaging isn't a definitive reason for a search warrant. If all you have going is one 600w light and your using a fan to help disperse the heat I would put a small piece of foam insulation board directly above your tent. That would keep you from showing a hot spot. Thermal is good for finding large grows with several lights not a 600w bulb through a roof and insulation my friend. I feel if you were realy that concerned you wouldn't be on the net showing your grow. Like you said earlier that if they had to resort to busting your 6 plant grow they realy have nothing to do.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

bloody good point man i think i need to just man the fuck up and switch it over i mean 1 600 cant look that bright and its not as if many crims hide in my garden or at least i hope they dont.... 

and the roof above has been converted n has loads of junk in it i imagine that would muffle the image a bit too. will it do much harm to have the grils in 24 hours of darkness while i make the switch?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 25, 2009)

What are they in now? 12/12? Darkness won't hurt them as much as the light would. You could try what I did and just stretch out the dark 2 hours every other day til you get to where you want them.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

yeah 12/12, thats not a bad idea! thanks. i might do 3 hour increments so its done fairly quick


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2009)

Keeping the dark period at 12 but giving them 3 hrs extra light wile u slide it over?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

extra dark rather than light so it still thinks the end of summers coming rather than going back to ward 18/6


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 25, 2009)

I would keep the lights on at 12 and extend your dark until it gets to the start time your looking for. Extra light may bring on hermies.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah thats my the plan man or a straight up 24hour dark period ive been thinking and i know some folks that do this just before they crop to promote resin growth as the plant thinks its going to die i think 24 hour dark would probably be ok, and i think the chiesel is fairly hermie free from what ive seen.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 26, 2009)

1 600w is not going to attract the cop chop 4 of them might.
I put thermal curtain liners up from Dunelms, I can have the tent open in the night and there is no light escape from the window and the bedroom is pitch black in the day.
You can get those water cooled fans to cool your room down but it might increase the humidity?
I have the light on at night so I benifit from 7hrs of ½ price lecky


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

im totally makin the switch like. 

what you mean by a water cooled fan ? got a link? at the mo with the heat my room aint so humid lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

ok boys Friday is upon us so WOOOOOP WOOOOP here's a few snaps

chiesel (she's a hairy chick, and no that's not your queue westy )









my meter+ tall lowryders?!?!?!









and my new pride n joy a piece of FDD glass
5 psychosis clones went into coco last night and 5 Dairy Queen went into germ.

watch this space...


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im totally makin the switch like.
> 
> what you mean by a water cooled fan ? got a link? at the mo with the heat my room aint so humid lol


The only 1 I found is overkill link
I was thinking of the strawback with a troff at the bottom you pour ice cold water in the troff it gets pumped up to the top of the straw and runs down, in front of the straw is a fan very simple a mate of mine used to have one but I dont know were to get one from.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey i love the hairy ladies Don, that's a good sign ... and yes I'm half German lol. 
Westy needs no encouragement.

Looking really good though mate.
Lots of healthy stigma, beautiful.
She's all indica = really nice buds 

Oh yeah, there's nothing low about those ryders.


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok boys Friday is upon us so WOOOOOP WOOOOP here's a few snaps
> 
> chiesel (she's a hairy chick, and no that's not your queue westy )
> 
> ...


To be honest Don mate i did google hairy bitches and couldnt find anythin good enough lol.
ill just bump these lovely plants lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> The only 1 I found is overkill link
> I was thinking of the strawback with a troff at the bottom you pour ice cold water in the troff it gets pumped up to the top of the straw and runs down, in front of the straw is a fan very simple a mate of mine used to have one but I dont know were to get one from.


 hahahah might be a touch too big for my needs lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok boys Friday is upon us so WOOOOOP WOOOOP here's a few snaps
> 
> chiesel (she's a hairy chick, and no that's not your queue westy )
> 
> ...


 
My turn


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey i love the hairy ladies Don, that's a good sign ... and yes I'm half German lol.
> Westy needs no encouragement.
> Looking really good though mate.
> Lots of healthy stigma, beautiful.
> ...


the stigmas look pretty and all but by the time 8 weeks comes round theres little calyx action n the buds are fairly airy not rock hard nuggets ( what im after) i dunno if its strain related but my guess is it is. 

ill be glad to be shot of the lowryders they're nowt but bother. wispy bud bollox.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

thank you kindly for the bumpage gents!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2009)

all 5 dairy queen popped within 24 hours and have near 1 cm tap root  Buzzin!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

I wanna watch...

Can I???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2009)

hell pull up a chair gypsy! its gonna be a good show


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

Coolio....

I'll be around


----------



## Mammath (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey Don!

How's your weekend been mate?
You still in the land of the livin?

Lovin the new av'.
Makes me hungry! Woof!







.


----------



## twisted lemon (Jun 29, 2009)

hay don hows it going just read your jounal and im here for the rest of the ride mate, started my own journal its a first grow of f..k ups but still turns out alright in the end i hope, its got alot of what not to do bro, hope to see you there mate


----------



## DeweY (Jun 29, 2009)

Don i must say, I love your avatar .!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey Don!
> How's your weekend been mate?
> You still in the land of the livin?
> Lovin the new av'.
> Makes me hungry! Woof!


yeah im good mam thanks! had a bit of a bender on friday night and had the Columbian cold all weekend but otherwise grand  

the new avi i couldn't resist, lol hot dawg!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2009)

twisted lemon said:


> hay don hows it going just read your jounal and im here for the rest of the ride mate, started my own journal its a first grow of f..k ups but still turns out alright in the end i hope, its got alot of what not to do bro, hope to see you there mate


wow you waded through a hundred odd pages of fatties n banter lol i really should do a pic dump one day haha, glad to have ya on board man. 

as for the fuck ups lol have you seen where i started out lol ive had umpteen problems along the way, this growing lark is a lurning curve for sure 

ill drop by your journo dude


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2009)

DeweY said:


> Don i must say, I love your avatar .!!


hahah cheers dewey! funny thing is i aint been able to see any of my avi's for about a month now the site wont display them on my work machine for some inexplicable reason...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2009)

right on with the show! 
im amazed at the Dairy Queen beans progress, seriously fast 1cm tap root day one, day 2 near an ince on some day 3 nearly 3 inches all the strains ive seen that pop that fast finish in 8 weeks but well see. theyve all got first true leaves a day later!

i got rid of the freaky unknown to a pal and moved the cheese and psychosis mothers into flower. switched my lights to run at night and lo n behold the temps are the bloody same 29c but britain is having a heatwave apparently they predict lots of old people will die?!?!? heatstress begins...





the cheese n psychosis cuttins now in their new coco homes





Don


----------



## Mammath (Jun 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah funny thing is i aint been able to see any of my avi's for about a month now the site wont display them on my work machine for some inexplicable reason...


Glad I pitched in for the new servers they're fucking marvelous.
I know... I'm bitter.

Glad you could join us Don, I pictured you face down in a broken bottle of Gordons 

You got to shake that loogi mate.

29C is cool where I'm from Don.
Lookin good.

Heat wave, my arse. Spare me lol


----------



## grow space (Jun 29, 2009)

yo bro-so sos sweet and healthy plants you got there.


keep up the good work...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Glad I pitched in for the new servers they're fucking marvelous. I know... I'm bitter.
> Glad you could join us Don, I pictured you face down in a broken bottle of Gordons
> You got to shake that loogi mate.
> 29C is cool where I'm from Don.
> ...


hahah my work interwebz died over the weekend they just got us back up lol...

theres not a bottle of gin been made that could finish me Mam 

they reckon up to 30c outside so god knows what my tents gonna be like


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2009)

grow space said:


> yo bro-so sos sweet and healthy plants you got there.
> keep up the good work...


cheers man tho their gettin a bit burnt im buying an extra freezer so i can fill it with meat and frozen bottles of water its coming this week! im buying a full fillet of aberdeen angus too WOOOOOT


----------



## Mammath (Jun 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah my work interwebz died over the weekend they just got us back up lol...
> 
> theres not a bottle of gin been made that could finish me Mam
> 
> they reckon up to 30c outside so god knows what my tents gonna be like


 I'm sure there isn't.

On the hot days just lift your light to ease the canopy temp.
They'll be fine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2009)

although many a gin bottle has tried and damn near succeeded mind! lol

good tip! cheers.


----------



## twisted lemon (Jun 30, 2009)

hot dawg wheres the musterd don, oh and i cants stand gin im an ale man myself


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2009)

im a fizzy lager man meself i tried ale but its just not me well apart from broon ale that is but that doesnt taste like other ales haha cant stand bitter either, why on gods earth anyone would want to make their pint creamy is beyond me.

ive got manflu  in the middle of britains best summer for years. sick as a chip


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2009)

Thats bad luck mate, swine flu, spose one of us had to get it lol. Theres a not on my docs door that says if u have flue like symptoms dont come in here go up the hospital lol


----------



## Mammath (Jul 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> Thats bad luck mate, swine flu, spose one of us had to get it lol. Theres a not on my docs door that says if u have flue like symptoms dont come in here go up the hospital lol


I went to the Doc the other day to fill some scripts and he was wearing a mask and was all sweaty.
Couldn't get out of there fast enough.
Sound like your Doc don't take any shit there Westy.

Shit Don, good health to ya mate.
Calcium Bicarbonate, Zinc, in high doses ASAP.
Also Hot Toddys - Hot Water, Honey , Lemon, Cloves, Ginger and alcohol, preferebly Dark Rum but Gin will do 
You'll be new man in no time.
If it hits the chest let me know, I got cures for that shit too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> Thats bad luck mate, swine flu, spose one of us had to get it lol. Theres a not on my docs door that says if u have flue like symptoms dont come in here go up the hospital lol


wow thats a bit heavy id be off like a shot... its killed another kid in the uk last week


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I went to the Doc the other day to fill some scripts and he was wearing a mask and was all sweaty.
> Couldn't get out of there fast enough.
> Sound like your Doc don't take any shit there Westy.
> 
> ...


damn thats not good but i guess if your occupation involves a rotation of sick peeps id have a friggin bio hazard suit on...

im taking allsorts of stuff from decongestants to ibruprofen ill be rattling shortly... i loves me a hot toddy we usually use good scotch not rum and im deffo not putting gin in one the thougth makes me a bit sickly lol

lungbutter tastic!!!


----------



## Mammath (Jul 1, 2009)

A good scotch will do just fine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2009)

i know what im like, if i buy a big bottle of scotch im in trouble hahaha


----------



## Mammath (Jul 1, 2009)

Then just get a little'n


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2009)

thats like tellin nelson mandela not to be black


----------



## Mammath (Jul 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats like tellin nelson mandela not to be black


LMAO


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi mate its not nice




you wont be offended if I stay away and dont offer you a tote just a quick  and Im off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2009)

its all good welshy man im gettin better just a bit weak n stuffed up, am gonna have a hot ruby murray n see bout a hot toddy in the bath tonight.


----------



## smokeh (Jul 1, 2009)

lookin good don..

i harvested 1 of my plants. flushing some more atm. going away to scotland for my friends wedding 2morro so ill try get some pics just b4 i harvest the beasts (Skunk #1). it smells sweet!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2009)

Id do a pic bump but i cant be botherd to do anything in this heat lol. I see they got street view down my end in toon. 
Have fun at ya mates wedding smokeh, ill be waiting to see some pics of ur killa skunk#1.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>long flue pass


----------



## Mammath (Jul 2, 2009)

Shake that loogie Don.

Here's somfin to cheer ya up ya gordie bastard.

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HYl6tLpF6TM&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HYl6tLpF6TM&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2009)

[youtube]/v/rhApYxZisBI&hl=en&fs=1&"><[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2009)

smokeh said:


> lookin good don..
> 
> i harvested 1 of my plants. flushing some more atm. going away to scotland for my friends wedding 2morro so ill try get some pics just b4 i harvest the beasts (Skunk #1). it smells sweet!!!


hey hey hey smokeh kool man i was lookin at skunk #1 seeds just yesterday ill be interested to hear a smoke report ive never tried just straight skunk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2009)

aww cheers guys im all good today been to the gym before work shook the last of it off im tip top now thinking about a pint for dinner in the baking heat!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2009)

ok guys heres how to not grow dope.......

blueryder- mite ravaged switched from 18/6 to 12 /12 scorched and just generally shite. it had 2 weeks left to go but hadnt actually grown anything for weeks just turned more brown hahah and you guys thought i was ok at this growing lark.....














i was close to just throwing the whole thing in the bin.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok guys heres how to not grow dope.......
> 
> blueryder- mite ravaged switched from 18/6 to 12 /12 scorched and just generally shite. it had 2 weeks left to go but hadnt actually grown anything for weeks just turned more brown hahah and you guys thought i was ok at this growing lark.....
> 
> ...


WTF






Heat strees 
get a cool tube Im ordering one today just looking for the best deal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah cooltubes are great if you can get fresh air in, thats my problem...


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 2, 2009)

You have a window you can open just biuld a window box and stick a big fan on it a bit like this one 2½ min in.


[youtube]HLbrqjkK4CY&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"[/youtube]



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLbrqjkK4CY


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

that og kush#18 is 6 feminized seeds for 60.00.could cross it with blue moonshine or purple wreck.or jus itsef,,thats 10.00 a plant.. i dunno 160.00 sounds kin da greedy...wats that tiny stik in your hand?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> You have a window you can open just biuld a window box and stick a big fan on it a bit like this one 2½ min in.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLbrqjkK4CY


haha ive seen that vid the crazy ass dutch! ive thought about doing this but the window ive got is about shoebox size and in a bay window on the front of the house, it would look well suspect a big black window lol thanks for the link tho WW i think im just gonna downgrade to a 400 next summer or move house lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2009)

raiderman said:


> that og kush#18 is 6 feminized seeds for 60.00.could cross it with blue moonshine or purple wreck.or jus itsef,,thats 10.00 a plant.. i dunno 160.00 sounds kin da greedy...wats that tiny stik in your hand?



 quit raggin on my toothpick man 

nice choice man and its still top genetics and the cross will be killer


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha ive seen that vid the crazy ass dutch! ive thought about doing this but the window ive got is about shoebox size and in a bay window on the front of the house, it would look well suspect a big black window lol thanks for the link tho WW i think im just gonna downgrade to a 400 next summer or move house lol


 ive been having black poly wrap over some of my windows for yrs, and dont care wat ppl think.if they have the balls to come and ask me , there may be a toy surprise for them ,, lke a real scolding,lol.keep on trying bro, practise makes perfect,, save up yur coins and get a 250 mh/hps ,thier cheap and dont get hot.jus small fan needed .. look at this.and do alt of plants,i'm using this one to veg a bit but it covers well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2009)

lol im guessing you dont live in a small english estate tho hahaha 

ill get there somehow, to be honest im lookin at cutting my operation down by the time its gets this hot again next year ill have like 3 plants perfect for a baby hps


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol im guessing you dont live in a small english estate tho hahaha
> 
> ill get there somehow, to be honest im lookin at cutting my operation down by the time its gets this hot again next year ill have like 3 plants perfect for a baby hps


wen you do i should have the og kush 18 x Bm seeds,send ya a free 10 pck to hep get you started makin a little$$.. .no i dont know how it is there , sounds cramp, everyone knowing your business no doubt , if ya ever move here in the states i can assist yu more ,i have old lights and shit in my closet ,old 400 hps,filters, pots ,etc you can have... i live ina 6 bedroom house .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks raider your a stand up dude, but the emigration is off i did some reading up n we just dont have the shit they want for us to move out there.... like a sponsor or $30K lol 
looks like its europe for me:/ 

you know ill put some of those beans to good use dude !!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks raider your a stand up dude, but the emigration is off i did some reading up n we just dont have the shit they want for us to move out there.... like a sponsor or $30K lol
> looks like its europe for me:/
> 
> you know ill put some of those beans to good use dude !!


 i'll pm yu later wen thier fini and i get moved.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2009)

sweet man good luck with the move its a bitch moving your grow...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2009)

so i got me a little steak last night


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2009)

so is that the back leg of a cow???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2009)

ive no idea where the fillet comes from?!? inside the cow ?!?!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey guys...

I haven't actually joined any of the conversations here, but I have been lurking...

Thought I'd share a link... seems like most people like bud porn...

There's one or two actually worth looking at...

Cheers...



https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/167596-gypsys-picture-depot-142.html


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet man good luck with the move its a bitch moving your grow...


 wen they finish,lol,i'd be a fool to move plants,lol.


----------



## Mammath (Jul 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive no idea where the fillet comes from?!? inside the cow ?!?!


That's not beef! That's a fucking rabbit Don. Who sold you that?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2009)

ive done it! wouldn't recommend it tho!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2009)

Mammath said:


> That's not beef! That's a fucking rabbit Don. Who sold you that?


lol you think ive been tucked up?  it was 2 foot long lol


----------



## Mammath (Jul 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol you think ive been tucked up?  it was 2 foot long lol


The only thing that suckers missing is the greyhound chasing it lol

Just jerk'n ya chain mate.
Looks like a delicious sirloin...enjoy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2009)

hope so it was costly enough lol me mates bringing round 2 angus steaks tonight so were gonna have surf n turf with 2 types of turf!!! cant friggin wait


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 4, 2009)

sound yummy


----------



## raiderman (Jul 4, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> sound yummy


 i have 2 - 1 pound ribeyes a slab of baby backs meranading 1 pac of brautworest a case of heineken and my swimming pool in my backyard for a starters. gonna be a 100F today on the 4th.see ya bro. won't be long and we'll have the 12 og kushes goin.R.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2009)

awesome man ribeye is my fave steak tho its a close run thing with straight fillet. damnit im a swimmin pool and a garden short  and aboujt 30 odd farenhheit lol

enjoy ya feast raider!


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 4, 2009)

It been 83f in the shade down here in sunny S Wales and my dogs bust my pool. 
Im sick of steak as we have been BBQ every evening with friends they only come round for free food, smoke & the air con in the living room all they bring is there drink.
Good times!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy Days, just like fonzy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2009)

dont think i could ever be sick of steaky hmmmmm homer slobber........

good times ,man bbq is the way forward in this heat tho severe drunkeness n sunstroke are a real danger heheh


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 4, 2009)

Drunkeness is a house rule




you cant leave untill the ambulance arrives.

We have decided to go take out pizza delivery tonight for a change that will fk the spungers off at £9 per head or they could go kebab for a £5 then a bit of strip poker with a bit of luck.


----------



## IIIIIBuDIIIII (Jul 4, 2009)

spindoktor said:


> I dont know if i am in the right blog here, but i've got 4 week to two week old plants in a DWC system. The leaves look healthy but the stems seem REALLY weak like they can't even hold up the leaves. What am i doing wrong!!! I used only water for the first week than i added 1/4 the recommended nutrient additive to the water. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


you should probably cut them donw and start over...if they are 1 week old anc cant support their own wait than your doing something wronge....i reccomend getting a fan and more light...put the light closer to them also


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Drunkeness is a house rule
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Drunkeness is a house rule
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha sounds like you like a drink as much as me WW


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2009)

i couldnt help myself ive bout a fem somango seed and fem blue mystic. £21.50 for 2 beans ive wanted to grow somango since i saw it i fell in love


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2009)

mango is what the yellow ppl grow and chop early and sell on the streets. I managed to get 3.5 for fifteen quid the other day lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2009)

haha the brothers in pyjama's aint selling you somango bro selling wet mango lol did your dope look like this?







a lenny henry for 15 bar is good going these days


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2009)

yeah thats cheap cuz me mate got a bit i think half oz. It looks ok just aint got the er the smashed factor lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok guys heres how to not grow dope.......
> 
> blueryder- mite ravaged switched from 18/6 to 12 /12 scorched and just generally shite. it had 2 weeks left to go but hadnt actually grown anything for weeks just turned more brown hahah and you guys thought i was ok at this growing lark.....
> 
> ...


Holy shit!!! I almost fell out of my chair laughing! You poor mate. I couldn't even read the next post without commenting....

I've been gone for a week and I just knew between your thread or Westie's I'd be reading all night. Ok, nuf said I'll go back to reading now.....


----------



## thatdjsnow (Jul 5, 2009)

spindoktor said:


> I dont know if i am in the right blog here, but i've got 4 week to two week old plants in a DWC system. The leaves look healthy but the stems seem REALLY weak like they can't even hold up the leaves. What am i doing wrong!!! I used only water for the first week than i added 1/4 the recommended nutrient additive to the water. Any advice would be greatly appreciated





Don Gin and Ton said:


> sorry man i think you are in the wrong place im nowhere near experienced enough to answer that


ROFL... That's some funny shit! hahaha

Nice harvests bro - just checkin those out when i saw the lost noob post on page one hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Holy shit!!! I almost fell out of my chair laughing! You poor mate. I couldn't even read the next post without commenting....
> 
> I've been gone for a week and I just knew between your thread or Westie's I'd be reading all night. Ok, nuf said I'll go back to reading now.....



hahah WB! yeah tween mine n westies theres usually some hilarity somewhere lol

it was actually a nice toke tho there weas only about a half dozen good pipe hits n it was a bit unflushed and speed dried but hell it was actually alright smoke lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2009)

thatdjsnow said:


> ROFL... That's some funny shit! hahaha
> 
> Nice harvests bro - just checkin those out when i saw the lost noob post on page one hahaha


sup dj snow! thanks! yeah they occasionally pop up in the grow journals all like duuuude my plants are weak n half dead whats going on brah, usually help em out or point em to the FAQ


----------



## Mammath (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Don mate.

I never say too much about shit like that toothy pickster.
But that's what grow'ns all about... damn it!
There's always the good... the bad... and the better!

Thanks for sharing ya failures with us...
It wouldn't be growing without 'em.

That's the real shit!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2009)

hahah so true mam so true, wait till you see the all new crispy fried chiesel show one of them looks like it might not even make it the next 3 weeks to finish the other two are almost as bad almost all the pistils are like youd see on a finished plant.

ive got a freezer full of water bottles 2 6" fans and running it through the night its a constant 30C i might just take 2 months off next summer and pump production through the winter go SOG..... well see


----------



## Mammath (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah Don! Keep pumping out the summer time fry ups! 

I battle 45C outside temps in the summer so 30C is a 'massive pansy' compared to my summer lol.

But I don't battle winter temps in the minus's here.

Deep winter here at the momment and it's 5C at night and 15C during the day.
Probably your spring time 

It's absolutely impossible to have a plot that is forgiving to all seasons.
Unless you have no life lol.

Good idea to take the summers off if you can supply enough indoors for the warmer months.

It's the 'reverse chipmunk technique'


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2009)

aahahahahah i think ill name my new journal the reverse chipmunk technique grow lol in a lot of ways i'm like the chipmunk out of the ice age films......

i must admit im getting a bit sick of battling the weather.

the good cheese n psycho mam's 1 week in 









the bad









the fugly










i could cry, the heatwave is almost over but the damage is most definitely done


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2009)

Aww mate, fucking global warming bollocks lol. U gotta roll with the punches aint ya in this game. Least ya got some cheese n norman to look forward to in9 or so weeks lol

Quoat: " It's absolutely impossible to have a plot that is forgiving to all seasons.
Unless you have no life lol."
thats me that is i have no life other than growing and my pets lol. With my littel 400w hps and 5" ruck fan its fairly setteled all year, so far touch wood


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2009)

at least you've got a perpetual supply and no scorched twigs like mine


----------



## Mammath (Jul 6, 2009)

Look after your cheese and psychos' because they're family to you UK fellaz.

They seem to know how short your summers are by the looks of them.
They look great!

Do the best ya can with the rest. They're always gonna be play'n second fiddle.


----------



## Mammath (Jul 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> Quoat: " It's absolutely impossible to have a plot that is forgiving to all seasons.
> Unless you have no life lol."
> thats me that is i have no life other than growing and my pets lol. With my littel 400w hps and 5" ruck fan its fairly setteled all year, so far touch wood


cause you got the gift Westy... 

You may be the 'golden child'


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2009)

hmm dunno hoe perpetual it is im gonna be waiting again from today till somethings dry and I aint even cut anything yet lol, itll have to be one of the othere hgfs cheese. The one i choped last week was quite nice and got me stoned so this next one will better it im hoping.


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2009)

ca-ca-can I have the scroll?


----------



## sly dog (Jul 6, 2009)

they look fuckin a!!!! why am i bothering with 1000s eh!i must be doin somthing radically wrong.back to the drawing board!


----------



## Mammath (Jul 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> hmm dunno hoe perpetual it is im gonna be waiting again from today till somethings dry and I aint even cut anything yet lol, itll have to be one of the othere hgfs cheese. The one i choped last week was quite nice and got me stoned so this next one will better it im hoping.


Fuck me... that is classic!

Your on a plant a week?

No wonder you can't keep up Westy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2009)

dude goes through more trees than the andrex factory!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2009)

sly dog said:


> they look fuckin a!!!! why am i bothering with 1000s eh!i must be doin somthing radically wrong.back to the drawing board!



more details sly?!?! pics ?


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 7, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aahahahahah i think ill name my new journal the reverse chipmunk technique grow lol in a lot of ways i'm like the chipmunk out of the ice age films......
> 
> i must admit im getting a bit sick of battling the weather.
> 
> ...


 
Heatwave over now its flooding we got to watch out for summer is just messed up lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2009)

alreet WW! haha yeah the damage will stay after the heat and floods tho  i dunno if theyll do much more growing after being burnt like this. i reckon we'll see another heatwave before the summers out


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2009)

Im hoping next weekend will be fine for the Bug Jam


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 7, 2009)

That looks like killer fun mate.... I'll be camping on a canoe trip. I cut some tasters and It can be cut at any time I think... Needs something to help make me forget about all the mosquitos..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

sweet merciful Hey Zues! has opened the heavens and brought forth rain and cold my tent kept aq constant 25.6c last nightmy girls might just make a recovery well most of them anyway...

its weird the cheese n psychosis that were in there at the same time and are taller than the rest suffered no physical damage from the mini heatwave?! not bein fluent in ganjonese i cant understand if they are mentally anguished...





the clones of the mothers^^^ are lookin great in their new coco squares! i may need more than a 250 enviro !! think i might get a purple cfl next month.





the ravaged and i think unsavable chiesel?! what you guys think recoverable? after seeing mams go from toxic to bloomtastic im hioping but doubtfull...









the undersides are still ok...ish





and just look at the fat indie leaves on the 5 baby querkle! 





thats all for now!


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

I think the burnz victims will be fine, are the yellow leafs lose? id get them off and let a bit mor light and air get round the buds. I was gonna ask u somethiing else but it slipped my mind now lmao, bloody cannabis>>>>>>>>>>>>>> I think the cheese is fairly resilent to heat and stress, ive tried stressing one of mine to get boy narnas but it dunt seem to wanna grow boy bits. Gues thats why the adnk dairy boys used silver to revers sex to get male pollen that way. Now im not sure that was the thig i was gonna ask either lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

haha yeah it does look a bit like a burns ward! lol cheese at work eh westy!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 8, 2009)

The clone in the upper left of your Querkel pic looks a bit sad....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

yeah it wasnt rooted when i took it out the prop, i needed the space in my veg cab n the prop only had 1 clone in it lol so i took a risk n just took it out i think ill put it in a ghetto bottle prop n see if she pulls through


----------



## Mammath (Jul 8, 2009)

Clones are looking great Don.
That cheisel does look pretty sad but you may be surprised at recovery.
Are the siggys healthy or fried too?
If the sigma are still healthy she'll kick on.
And I agree with Westy's suggestion to cut those dead leaves off.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

Boy.. I need to get out more...

It seems you guys have a lot of fun here too..

I just skimmed through some of the pictures... real nice stuff...

Even the runts, we all know they exist.. but not many of us show off that side of the coin...

Oh! now I understand why so much activity in the wee hours of the night ... it's already tomorrow for you..

I've never been to England, but I spent 3 months in Central London once... squatting a home with a bunch of hippies in the middle of "Banglatown"...

Chicksand street, off of Brick lane... it was a BLAST!!!

I LOVED LONDON... but I must say that it was a bit of a shock... I had not left Home in 3 years... I live in a tiny Eskimo village in the middle of nowhere Alaska... 

There was a LOT of people... I went from population +-50 to London...

But they had ABSOLUTE best parties I have ever been to... not just about getting fucked up... 

It was about getting fucked up and looking at/talking about shit that makes you think..

I can't wait to go back... 

Cheers mates...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Clones are looking great Don.
> That cheisel does look pretty sad but you may be surprised at recovery.
> Are the siggys healthy or fried too?
> If the sigma are still healthy she'll kick on.
> And I agree with Westy's suggestion to cut those dead leaves off.


well to be honest most of stigmas or pistols or whatever the hell they are them hairy bits are crispy fried the lower ones are still mostly unfried but the top colas arent showing much sign of life but at this stage its a wait n see.... i think if it all goes tits up ill just grind the whole plant up for gumby hash, ive wanted to make some but not had enough trim...

yeah im gonna spend some time tonight manicuring her and potting on, the querkle have up and grown nodes in like a day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Boy.. I need to get out more...
> It seems you guys have a lot of fun here too..
> I just skimmed through some of the pictures... real nice stuff...
> Even the runts, we all know they exist.. but not many of us show off that side of the coin...
> ...


glad you enjoyed our fair land lol its gettin a bit lairy now in london full of gangs n knife crime, i personally hate the capital its full of foriegners and has lost all identity

its full of folks sightseeing and getting out of there asap. everyones in a rush. i live at the opposite end of the country lifes slower we party more and folks will give you the time of day n have a crack on with you, i live in the friendliest city in the uk i love it, but then i would hahaha Newcastle 

if you ever get the chance to come back to england do london for a couple of days then head north the rest of the country is so much better!

get ya jars out n slap dem thighs!
[youtube]KbdyrRlYR2E&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

Ive been to a few hundred squat partys in London , crazy days. One of my cats was a squat cat from London lol. You couldnt tel now ive had her over 10 years now, her original dad used to grow weed ina squat, I aint seen that littel Brazilian in many years now and I miss him lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

Funny you say that...

I have spent many many years roaming South America...

Spent a lot of my life in Brazil.. up in the mountains outside of Rio...

And Don...

Next time I am over there, I will for sure get out of the city... but I was just having so much fun...

The lady that worked at the "snooker club" in Banglatown was from Brazil...

And with my portuguese skills, it wasn't hard to get in to see the hash Boss...

That was my very first day in London...

So yeah.. I never got out of town...

But next time...

I am actually considering a move from AK...

I've been here along time.. 

Kinda tired of the US and it's laws...

I'd love to settle somewhere where I can grow some dank.. make some edibles... maybe breed a little...

But I wanna do that without having to worry... you know...??!??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2009)

spain or portugal is the way forward if you rlookin to get into breeding n not worrying, california is way to hard to get into for a non us citizen, you should think about cali or a medical state maybe


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm in the US already...

Alaska is a state believe it or not...

I guess being bought is better than being invaded...

At least the Eskimos are still alive...

I have thought about Cali... but I worry of the Feds... they can still bite...

So you say Spain or Portugal...hummmm...

Could a guy set up a legit business?

or is it still mostly underground?


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

I irony of my situation is i need to stay in the uk cuz of the helth care system, I need drugs that suposedly cost 10 grand a year, that was 15 years ago too. I bet i couldnt get em in spain or portugal for free lol or cali for that. Ill stay here till the uk changes their mind regarding cannabis lol and ppl with illness.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2009)

hahah i know alaska is a state man i was sayin if your already a bone fide resident then id shift your ass to the warmth and get a med card, the feds thing is a whole heap of crap they make a few arrests here n there but for the most part its all cool. 

i think in spain its a like a class C or a misdemeanor for you yanks portugal is completely decriminilised, or you could think about canada ?! i fancied a place up in the mountains in portugal.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

I have thought of BC...

Babes... snow.. buds...

But I am still hoping to find a place I can go Legit...

Hopes...

A buddy wants to move to Cali and start an OP there with me...

I just dunno... 

It's all a dream right now... but a very possible one...


----------



## hardroc (Jul 9, 2009)

you have a fan on them? Wind is vital, you got to exersice the little bitches, they need that wind to make the stem and shoots strong


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2009)

a 6" fan blowin in and a 6" rvk pullin through the filter out and a large desk fan oscillating in the middle still too hot lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

Did u put the frozen bottels in yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2009)

oh yeah ive got about a dozen bottles on rotation in the new freezer, last night it got up to 27 still and the cheese npsycho are starting to up their pong a bit, the gas man came last night n wanted in so the missus left him at the door n said give me a min went upstairs n shut the grow room door nsprayed air freshener and thank fuck hed gone by time she went back to the door.

ive fuckin told her umpteen times NO ONE comes in the fucking house fucking no one. i get angry with her and she got upset but how many times do you need to tell some one no one in the damn house especially the fucking law everytime we talk bout it tho she comes up with some daft shit like but what if he asks.... blah blah fucking wake the fuck up girl NO ONE in the the house.,............


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 9, 2009)

My mate who got busted with 2 plants and some bud with intent to sell got a fine he wouldnt say how much and 100hrs community service lol.


----------



## mdave (Jul 9, 2009)

Gypsy: Come to cali, get your card, become ppls caregiver, dont worry about feds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> My mate who got busted with 2 plants and some bud with intent to sell got a fine he wouldnt say how much and 100hrs community service lol.



lol good to know in a scary sorta way...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

mdave said:


> Gypsy: Come to cali, get your card, become ppls caregiver, dont worry about feds


I'd love to know more.... I have no idea of the *actual* possibilities..

But I do not want to hijack the thread...

Mind continuing this at my place?

Cheers...


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

Makes me wonder wether they would make a disabeld person do community service?? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2009)

hey feel free gypsy man it aint no thin its more of a general banter with the odd few pics of my girls


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol good to know in a scary sorta way...



Yeah... scared is my middle name now...

Living with the shadow of a 300+plant op in AK is a bad thing...

I'm stopping the SoG, and going to trees because of that...

I really wish people woke the fuck up... 

I'm with Willie... "I don't believe in a war on flowers..."


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2009)

nerry a truer word spoken gypsy amen!


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh yeah ive got about a dozen bottles on rotation in the new freezer, last night it got up to 27 still and the cheese npsycho are starting to up their pong a bit, the gas man came last night n wanted in so the missus left him at the door n said give me a min went upstairs n shut the grow room door nsprayed air freshener and thank fuck hed gone by time she went back to the door.
> 
> ive fuckin told her umpteen times NO ONE comes in the fucking house fucking no one. i get angry with her and she got upset but how many times do you need to tell some one no one in the damn house especially the fucking law everytime we talk bout it tho she comes up with some daft shit like but what if he asks.... blah blah fucking wake the fuck up girl NO ONE in the the house.,............


watch barry cooper video 2... seems pretty accurate to me. 

to whelsh wizz.

i got done for 4 *seedlings *a little while ago. 
1200 fine assholes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2009)

absolutely spot on that guy is! very informative... i like his points about lies too, ive started watching a show with tim roth in recently called 'lie to me' you should check it out its all about micro expressions and reading people's body language n stuff you'd be amazed at how many people lie and at the things they lie about. i re assessed a lot of relationships for real. it was quite disturbing.

anyhoooo i chopped the very sad looking chiesel all of the pistils were fried to hell and it was showing no new growth at all whereas the other two have made a good recovery and thanks to the pk13/14 last week are kickin on in good fashion i reckon ill get about an oz of crispy chiesel all told, i hung it last night and put the exhaust leading into the box it was practically bone dry this morning after 12 hours.


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2009)

hahaha u knicked my trick there with the exhaust outlet. Great stuff aint it takes bout 4 days off the drying. Just gotta cure it all now which might take longer to let the cloraphyl disipate, dunno i normaly smoke mine wen its dry lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2009)

i hear that westy its not gonna be the smoothest toke like its unflushed and speed dried but its been getting coco nutes so it shouldnt need too much of a flush to begin with lol it wont be getting cured i think ill try a toke of it n see what its like but ill probably end up makin hash with it tomorrow if me pals free n has a bucket or two kickin about haha

1 somango fem bean and 1 blue mystic went into germ last night..... watch this space in about 3-4 months hahahahaha


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2009)

didnt realise it hadent had a flush mate. I wouldnt call exhaust fan a quick dry cus theres no heat coming out of mine just air ala 5" fan but it is quicker than leaving it to ambient drying.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 10, 2009)

Air flow is always nice...

I dry my buds on a rack of screens... inside of an antique wood wardrobe...

I have a heater in there to hold 70F, a 6" circulating fan not pointed at the buds and a small exhaust fan at the top...

I have plans for a small carbon filter attached to that exhaust, but for now it just stinks up the house... and it's always half full cause of my daily harvest...

I get my fluffy buds dried in 2 days...

Fat Sativa colas in 4 days...

And the Indicas are so dense that they take 5 to 6 days and require spot on burping of the jars the first week...

I do not flush, but I do cure... usually 4 weeks is my preference... but believe me... I smoke my share of uncured bud... especially with lots of Kief...

Cheers mates...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> didnt realise it hadent had a flush mate. I wouldnt call exhaust fan a quick dry cus theres no heat coming out of mine just air ala 5" fan but it is quicker than leaving it to ambient drying.


mine pumps fairly warm air out, and it will be a bit but coco nutes are organic so it shouldn't taste too much lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah gypsy i generally hang for a week or so in boxes with string in em, inside the room with my tent so they're getting roughly 20c airflow round em by the end of the week they're usually ready for jars and a good week of burping. my personal gets to cure for months but the rest goes out the door


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2009)

potted on the baby querkle's the cheese n psycho clones are all showing the beginnings of mite damage even tho im spraying the fuck outta them. im going to dip them upside down when i get a chance before they get too big. which wont be long they love that coco shit. they exploded over the weekend. roots look so much healthier than soil.


















the querkle^^^^^^`````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````` the clone that looked all raggedy ass is lookin like she'll make it...

flower tent tomorrow peeps


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

looks kool mate tho i gotta criked neck now after looking at ya pics lol. That coco is amazing, I love the stuff.


----------



## Mammath (Jul 14, 2009)

Al angels of the coco is goooood 

Hit those miteys right in the underpants! they'll hate ya for it! 

Lookin good Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2009)

haha sorry dude yeah i usually rotate them but i forgot...

im totally taken with the coco now wish id started out using it.

im seriously considering shutting my op down or at least breaking the cycle so i can bleach the tent and the cupboard. the mites are getting right on my wick i need me some chemical warfare, the buzz off stuff has slowed them doon but the fuckers breed like rabbits on E


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi don 
If you dont wipe them all out with the pesticide in one go they can become immune little f***ing bastards


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 14, 2009)

there looking gud hun. u can sure c the difference with the coco. babies are looking g8


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

i got some pretty fat mite in my tent but they aint no spider mites lol. They got littel red lazer pointing weapons and they make a clicky noise like creaking leather lol.


----------



## Mammath (Jul 14, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im seriously considering shutting my op down or at least breaking the cycle so i can bleach the tent and the cupboard. the mites are getting right on my wick i need me some chemical warfare, the buzz off stuff has slowed them doon but the fuckers breed like rabbits on E


Have you contemplated doing a 'flea bomb' in there Don?
Let one of those babies off and that will clean 'em out.
Nasty shit though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Hi don
> If you dont wipe them all out with the pesticide in one go they can become immune little f***ing bastards


when the two mothers went into the tent i sprayed them to death and so far so good there aren't many on them but i can still find eggs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> there looking gud hun. u can sure c the difference with the coco. babies are looking g8


thanks princess! yeah the babies love the coco stuff, i kinda wish id done a side by side with soil in the same pot to show the difference . hindsights a biatch lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2009)

i personaly would try and run my finger nail through any eggs i saw, they only soft bodied things and dont like being flatened. That on top of a good spraying 2 aplication 4-7 days appart


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Have you contemplated doing a 'flea bomb' in there Don?
> Let one of those babies off and that will clean 'em out.
> Nasty shit though.



yeah i did look at them and had almost clicked on the buy button then i read the things are toxic and would pretty much kill everything including the plants so i decided not too, i they weren't a couple of weeks from the end of flower id have been tempted, thats the prob with the perpetual, im always going to have some going in and comin out. 

i think a shut down is the only way im going to win the war


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> i personaly would try and run my finger nail through any eggs i saw, they only soft bodied things and dont like being flatened. That on top of a good spraying 2 aplication 4-7 days appart


yeah ive been keepin the numbers down doing a regular spray i think ill keep on regular sprays till the chiesel n lowryders come out then ill have a week or so before the cheese n psycho clones go in. if i set up the bath and dip them this week and at the weekend i should be able to clear the veg cupboard of the brutes. then its just the 2 big girls to go over with a fine tooth combe, their getting pretty big now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

yellow pic time peeps! sorry i missed the 10 second window where it takes nice pics...

first up cheese n psycho mums









buds startin to show 
left to right 2 lowryders(3ft) 2 toasted chiesels


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2009)

Ahhhh, how long have the cxheese and norman ben in flower, can u smell em yet, They should be nice and frosty at 2.5 weeks of 12


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

dude the whole flat is honking, ive had my filter 10 months now and i was thinking about replacing it or getting some more of the ONA gel stuff, of course having 12 of them in veg doesnt help the pong much either lol. they've been in about 2 weeks


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2009)

so wont be long b4 ur taking sexy bud porn of the young trichromes winking. Wen ya gettin a new can?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

it'll be end of the month ill get it, no pennies at the mo, savin for a holiday


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 15, 2009)

thought i would check your grow chief.
hey don if you got a carbon filter i heard that you can buy the activated carbon and replace the old with new.
good look with the mites. 
and was just wondering what nutes you use with the coco. i am thinking about using it with hesi coco kit.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude the whole flat is honking, ive had my filter 10 months now and i was thinking about replacing it or getting some more of the ONA gel stuff, of course having 12 of them in veg doesnt help the pong much either lol. they've been in about 2 weeks


 
I can unskrew my can, I was thinking of putting BBQ charcoal broken into smaller bits for replacement? 
No need yet Iv no odor problem, Y? no buds lol. 















*Bump*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> thought i would check your grow chief.
> hey don if you got a carbon filter i heard that you can buy the activated carbon and replace the old with new.
> good look with the mites.
> and was just wondering what nutes you use with the coco. i am thinking about using it with hesi coco kit.


oi oi willy welcome to the burns ward....

yeah you can replace the old carbon in your filter, but only if you didnt get a cheap sealed can  like me haha the better quality ones you can take apart, difference in price isnt that much i might get a decent one this go round.

as for the mites well i think ive found the solution, some american bed bug killer hot shots pest strip or some shit its called i read a thread just today and the old timers said its all carcinogenic n blah blah this youll die that, but i reckon a shbort burst will do the fuckers in and not taint the weed. if it kills me i wont care is my figuring.

i use Canna coco A+B and canna pk 13/14 for a booster the a+b are cheap as chips £12 for a litre of both A and B but the dose is 4ml per litre so im racing through it. the NPK is quite low in comparison to my normal soil nutes but the babies dont seem to have any complaints, ill see what the yeilds are like soon enough... 

thanks for stoppin by


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I can unskrew my can, I was thinking of putting BBQ charcoal broken into smaller bits for replacement?
> No need yet Iv no odor problem, Y? no buds lol.


how do WW mate!thanks for the bump but its not really worth bumpin...

BBQ coal eh ?! i cant see any reason why not, but i think you can actually re use the same carbon ive read somewhere you take it out wash it then re activate it b y heating it or somethin if memory serves lol ill see if i can find the thread again n get back to ya!

no cheese on the horizon?!?! or other tasty goodness?


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes mate Iv read that you can slightly burn the coal in the oven to regenerate it, I will have to see what my pong factor is like at 3/4 weeks with the good old E Cheese.
I have'nt searched for coal to replenish my filter with Iv seen it needs plenty of shaking to get it to settle, just give it to my mate Shake for ten mins




he is a living womans sex aid puts the rabbit to shame 

......


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oi oi willy welcome to the burns ward....
> 
> yeah you can replace the old carbon in your filter, but only if you didnt get a cheap sealed can  like me haha the better quality ones you can take apart, difference in price isnt that much i might get a decent one this go round.
> 
> ...


i am using hesi soil kit i,m not even using full strenght and still seeing a bit of burn coming through on the outer leaves. so i have sat down and re wrote a whole new feeding shedule. gonna have too give some plain ph water every couple of feeds i think.
new nutes with new strains....alot to get your head round.....
hope you fry the little bastards.(mites i mean) lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how do WW mate!thanks for the bump but its not really worth bumpin...
> 
> BBQ coal eh ?! i cant see any reason why not, but i think you can actually re use the same carbon ive read somewhere you take it out wash it then re activate it b y heating it or somethin if memory serves lol ill see if i can find the thread again n get back to ya!
> 
> no cheese on the horizon?!?! or other tasty goodness?


My hydro guy I got the filter said that I can use the hose to wash it and let it dry in the sun and I can re-activate the charcoal. He said I might get another 6 months out of one doing that.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Yes mate Iv read that you can slightly burn the coal in the oven to regenerate it, I will have to see what my pong factor is like at 3/4 weeks with the good old E Cheese.
> I have'nt searched for coal to replenish my filter with Iv seen it needs plenty of shaking to get it to settle, just give it to my mate Shake for ten mins
> 
> 
> ...



hahah man my missus is going off it at the prospect of the pest strip thing i cant imagine what shed say if i took the tray out the oven to put a load of coal in lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i am using hesi soil kit i,m not even using full strenght and still seeing a bit of burn coming through on the outer leaves. so i have sat down and re wrote a whole new feeding shedule. gonna have too give some plain ph water every couple of feeds i think.
> new nutes with new strains....alot to get your head round.....
> hope you fry the little bastards.(mites i mean) lol


i had a quick squiz on the tinternet n it seems a weird mix for bloom 4-3-5 usually thay arent that high in N, your doing the right thing tho just balanced water for a couple of waterings then start at a 1/4 or a half what you were on then work your way back up. 

some strains just dont like a lot of nutes!? what you growing? journal?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> My hydro guy I got the filter said that I can use the hose to wash it and let it dry in the sun and I can re-activate the charcoal. He said I might get another 6 months out of one doing that.....



i might get a decent filter i might just get another cheapo one im not planning on being full scale production for much longer! i did a head count last night n scared meself a bit lol nowt compared to yourself like 5 but im getting to the point where im pushed for space.

had to play musical pot plants last night n realised i need more square pots


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2009)

for those that have been following a while youll remember my pal with the freak sativa that got a load of beans from his lowryder well.... we grew out some of those beans and couldn't have gotten more different pheno's

















'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''^^^^^^^^this one isnt from the same plant this is my mystery freak growth one that i just didnt have room for but couldnt bring to kill.. its been in 12/12 a month and barely has any hairs or bud yet has plenty of sites?!!? cant for the life of me remember which bean it is tho... 
^^^^ this one gre straight up burnt itself on the cooltube like self topped itself and just bushed out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2009)

ok heres the first from my beans from the same plant, should have been 18/6 but seemed to love 12/12 more?!


















the root ball was pitiful compared to the glorious coco roots! new plant pots arrived today so the querkle will be getting new homes tomorrow.


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2009)

them lanky ryders look like urll get a fair amount on em. yeah the roots do look sad compared to coco roots


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 17, 2009)

Small pot for a tall plant?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2009)

i didn't want to give em much more to be honest my pals got his in big pots and look what happened^^^ and lookin at the rootball it wasnt even up to capacity??!?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> them lanky ryders look like urll get a fair amount on em. yeah the roots do look sad compared to coco roots


the buds are fairly airy but im hoping for maybe 3 Q's


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 17, 2009)

hey don i am growing out some seed from a herm situation. white widow, blue cheese and some possible cross,s (not sure what plant pollenated which) i am growing out 2 that are definately blue cheese but i dont know if they are herm or not yet so just putting em straight in 12/12. on top of that i got about 100 other seeds all from the herm crop.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey don i am growing out some seed from a herm situation. white widow, blue cheese and some possible cross,s (not sure what plant pollenated which) i am growing out 2 that are definately blue cheese but i dont know if they are herm or not yet so just putting em straight in 12/12. on top of that i got about 100 other seeds all from the herm crop.



hahah good work! from hermies comes hermies mind, good luck fella


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 17, 2009)

if they herm i will collect pollen and pollenate one of my nemesis clones. and if them seeds herm...well...i,ll fuckin give up lol. not a bother tho i got the extra space and soil etc and i like too experiment. some of my plants got pollenated from other plants but me being a complete stoner forgot to seperate them seeds from the other one,s. so luckily i will get a few of them ones.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2009)

well if memory serves to make fem beans you need to take the pollen from a hermie plant and cross it back with itself from a clone from that plant and the beans should come out female, ive not tried it mind you haha

it'll be nice to get normal beans that are widow x nemesis fingers crossed for you dude


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 17, 2009)

well the nemesis grows too leafy and not enough bud growth so hopefully the blue cheese crossing can sort that out a bit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2009)

lovely taste blue cheese too ive just set a blue mystic bean away, i think everyone goes through a stage of wanting a blue and or purple strain under their belt lol


----------



## growforgood904 (Jul 18, 2009)

DG&T .. Bless Bless! hope everything is doing good for you!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2009)

hey gfg yeah im in a bad way today went to a bbq yesterday but it was too wet for it so we drank and ate nothing. im in a world of pain at the moment...

hows yaself?


----------



## growforgood904 (Jul 18, 2009)

well i could do a lot better. but no complaining here. Family good. I am free. and i got some good haze !!! so no complaining.. hope u fell better buddy!! 

btw , ur seeds u grew out look very intresting but its some good smoke too diffrnt taste? .. cool though!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2009)

kool man thats it life good if your free n got dope eh haha im ok now just a bit tired n ropey lol gotta clean the bathroom up after last night aparently in my pished state i slashed all over the place  missus aint happy lol

yeah different smells some smell hazey like the original lowryder some smell piney i smoked the first bit of it last night n was totally battered. the bloke i was with had just come back from the dam n said it was as good as thiers i was well chuffed!


----------



## growforgood904 (Jul 19, 2009)

lmao. its a hit and miss when theres 3 bowls to yak in huh! 


thats always a good feeling when ur told ur smoke not only compares to the dams pot . but thats its better will have u chuffed its thats what u call it !! lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 19, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i might get a decent filter i might just get another cheapo one im not planning on being full scale production for much longer! i did a head count last night n scared meself a bit lol nowt compared to yourself like 5 but im getting to the point where im pushed for space.
> 
> had to play musical pot plants last night n realised i need more square pots


 
You should think about the window boxes. It maximizes space and you can rotate the plants under the lights because they're not to big.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2009)

growforgood904 said:


> lmao. its a hit and miss when theres 3 bowls to yak in huh!
> thats always a good feeling when ur told ur smoke not only compares to the dams pot . but thats its better will have u chuffed its thats what u call it !! lol



haha i forget you guys across the pond have trouble with my Geordie slang Christ most of the rest of the uk do never mind foreigners... lol 

yeah man i was proud but then again the gear should be primo the nutes n light n love ive been pumpin into the girls haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> You should think about the window boxes. It maximizes space and you can rotate the plants under the lights because they're not to big.


how do you mean 5 window boxes? i don't think i could squeeze any more into the cupboard, all of those plants are now nearly double the size in that pic i'm thinking im going to have trouble potting them on and vegging them further they have to be potted on and flowered straight away when the chiesel come out which is still 2 weeks away but i think they'll be done early. the babies will be huge by that point.

pic update tomorrow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2009)

whilst doing some gardening with a couple of mates this weekend we found this little fella!






not quite tahoe's cranes feeding but the best i can do in the metropolis that is my hood


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2009)

toad boy eh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2009)

we get loads of them the neighbours have a pond! my pal wanted to keep it for pike fishing but i let him back over the fence!


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2009)

good man, i cant think anything cruler than live bait


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah its a bit OTT for me. pike are horrible fish anyway


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2009)

I really dunt like fishing atall, id be a vegi if i didnt like the taste of meat


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2009)

i love it dead relaxing and rewarding if your good at it lol. few beers n smokes down by the water totally rules man.

i could never be a veggi, ive converted 2 2 girlfriends back to meat. took it as a personal challenge!


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2009)

cheesey sausage eh??? lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 20, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how do you mean 5 window boxes? i don't think i could squeeze any more into the cupboard, all of those plants are now nearly double the size in that pic i'm thinking im going to have trouble potting them on and vegging them further they have to be potted on and flowered straight away when the chiesel come out which is still 2 weeks away but i think they'll be done early. the babies will be huge by that point.
> 
> pic update tomorrow


Instead of putting each plant in it's own pot you put them in a window box. Mine are 8x8x24. I can get 3 big plants or 4 small plants in each box. Easy to move and spin around for better light exposure to all sides. It's best for plants that are cloned or are the same photoperiod. I have harvested them at different times in them but it takes away from the ability to put more in when you still have 2 plants in a box and can't take the box out or put new plants in. If you ever go perpetual and stay soil it's the way to go. Only thing better is hydro..... Maybe one day..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2009)

right i get ya man! and oh yeah am i perpetual hahahah and the last of my soil grown plants are about 6 weeks away from done and its coco from here on out that stuff is awesome. 

hydro is something id love to do but not till ive bought my own house if the landlord wants to spring a surprise inspection i can unpack and get a man with a van round to take the girls in a lot less easy with a 10 gallon resevoir lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 20, 2009)

True. It works good if you want to put several strains through. I'm going to have 6 strains 4 plants per box. I'll test the clones and figure which ones work best for me and mother that strain. The ones that are ok but not great will get the mother and all the clones flowered. I hope to be able to get enough to stash it away and tear stuff down for awhile. I don't want all this shit going on in a house with my kids but for now it's my only option and they are young. I would hate for my son to stumble in on the room that's usually locked..... I'll have to do some reading on that coco. I just get the most incredible smell and taste with the way I'm doing it now I just don't want to change things....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

good plan man maximise output for like a 1/4 of the year or somethin so you can sit back n smoke ya subcool smokes for the rest of the year without the worry. i hear that 5 man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

the cheese n psychosis clones on the right the Querkle in the middle and the left 3 cheese n psycho babies soon to be mothers...





the bad..... cheisel 









it had totally stopped putting out new growth and was just toasting the buds so it came down a week early. the last one still has green pistols so im going to try n let her finish 

the two mothers cheese n psychosis



















apparently were in for another heat wave sometime in august! Woop de fucking doo


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 21, 2009)

The poor cheisel pre coked.
Iv seen plants worse than this don and produced some great head banging smoke




the proof will be in the puff puffing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah im sure it will be ok but not primo but to be honest chiesel just isnt that great a smoke anyway mellow, tastes ok nothing to write home about i wont be doing her again lol might am lookin at strawb haze/ super silver haze and purple wreck for over xmas time


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2009)

hey don not spoke in few days.
i havent tried the strawberry haze but i have tried strawberry cough and it was nice, my mate grew 50 of em.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

alreet man! yeah i just got the urge to try some straight sativas after growing a few hybrids and some straight indica's i find the full on body stone a bit anti social sometimes hahah.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah well a mate of mine has sativas and inicas. or has he calls them "day and night smoke" lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

aye that's what im after man so i can have a toke and be able to talk to people, im a bit of a lightweight, i used to smoke a mountain before breakfast but just stopped really now its like being a kid again toking for the first timme every time i toke.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2009)

well i was on that pollen the over week for about 10 days then i had one green spliff and i was on my arse


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

good crack man, ive been trying to find some good hash for fuckin ages now man like hens teeth up north.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2009)

got the squidgy black up this way aswell. it,s the proper afghani aswell with that peppery smell.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

i think i just haven't got the contacts, i'm going to make some enquiries after payday tho ill probably have to buy a kanny lump, probs a 9 at least


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 21, 2009)

Iv been told by a good friend that the super silver haze was a very poor yealder not tryed it myself.
Iv got a straw/haze in germ along with a morning glory 3 days today will look later.
My cheese clones I took a week ago are looking good.
Other 2 2 weeks into flower.
If I dont get too smashed I will update later lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

really ? was that the sensi or green house? i was going to go with the sensi tho reading into it a bit im considering some mr nice ones as i hear shantibaba is the man for haze strains. strawb haze has rave reviews so that ones in even tho its a long one.

happy growin WW!!


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 21, 2009)

Greenhouse Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

noted cheers!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> really ? was that the sensi or green house? i was going to go with the sensi tho reading into it a bit im considering some mr nice ones as i hear shantibaba is the man for haze strains. strawb haze has rave reviews so that ones in even tho its a long one.
> 
> happy growin WW!!


First you copy my TGA grow now your going after my haze craze? Just kidding... Maybe I will find out if my choices were any good if you grow them first.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

hahahahah i just fancy tokin some straight sativas im no where near the breeding game man ill leave the pollen slinging to the pro's for now


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think i just haven't got the contacts, i'm going to make some enquiries after payday tho ill probably have to buy a kanny lump, probs a 9 at least


well you know i would help you out if i could don. if we ever get legal in this country then we could all just trade our clones and seeds and shit. i pray for the day if/when it happens i,m gonna get clones of everyone,s plants haha. as it stands i know alot of people growing but no one knows i do except for my mate (also growing partner) and my girlfriend so i am restricted for clones and such.


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2009)

just a thort, wat bout kali mist thats tsraight up sativa init?
http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/serious-kali-mist


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2009)

Kali Mist is often the choice of experts for their own stash grows.
Also, women particularly seem to like this strain, next to the sheer pleasure of smoking it, we received several reports that it works great against menstrual cramps.

suits u sir


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

haha thanks man! yeah it would blow the breeding scene open! new strains left right n centre.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

seems like a top draw smoke the boys at serious know their shiz. cheers westy


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2009)

Ive always liked kali mist since i see mared jawan grow it lol top notch indeed.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 21, 2009)

Bad on you mr west mared jawan and no link! lol.


----------



## Mammath (Jul 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> really ? was that the sensi or green house? i was going to go with the sensi tho reading into it a bit im considering some mr nice ones as i hear shantibaba is the man for haze strains. strawb haze has rave reviews so that ones in even tho its a long one.


I couldn't decide between the two either so I got Mr Nice and Sensi SSH beans.
I had planned to do a side by side grow at some stage.

Shantibaba split from the sensi gang back in the 90's as far as I know so it will be interesting to see variations in the strains.

Also the Kali is a shit hot strain, Serious seeds don't dish out crap genetics.
I've seen some impressive grows of that shit.
Real head stash sort of stuff.

Also don't forget about the Sensi NL5 x Haze. I got me some of those beans as well.
Just need some cojones to grow them all


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Bad on you mr west mared jawan and no link! lol.



well it was ages ago, I just looked through my subscribed threads and i cant find it lol sorrykiss-ass


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2009)

Just need some cojones to grow them all 

where u gonna get them from mammath???


----------



## Mammath (Jul 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> where u gonna get them from mammath???


Ha When I start running low on weed, which won't be for a while, I won't have choice, and I'll have to grow again.

Also, it's probably not so much the growing that concerns me but posting the entire thing on RIU, that's what I don't have the cojones for!

There are 2 people in the world that know I grow my own weed and my chances of getting found out were zero.
My secret was safe with them.
But posting my grows on here has raised my chances of getting discovered from zero to about 30,000.
So it's probably not cojones I lack to grow, but more so, the wisdom I have not to incriminate my arse here on RIU too much.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I couldn't decide between the two either so I got Mr Nice and Sensi SSH beans.
> I had planned to do a side by side grow at some stage.
> 
> Shantibaba split from the sensi gang back in the 90's as far as I know so it will be interesting to see variations in the strains.
> ...


you got plenty cojones mam you just need to stop takin pictures of em ahahah vanity is a deadly sin... of which were all guilty.


i reckon ill probably get the shantibaba one and the sensi but i wont be doing them side by side ill be doing them for me percy toke unless for some inexplicable reason i dont likie them which i doubt will happen lol...

as for serious i know those guys pride in theri genetics, probably a lot more than most seed companies. only one inbred on the menu, rest are properly bred strains. ive only really toked the bubblegum but i have to say its the fruitiest skunk ive smoked real nice high and great yeild.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2009)

i just don't think i can tear myself away from 8 week strains completely so there'll be a sativa in the corner for a long time to come.


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2009)

Ill stick with the hybrids and hope to grow some sat dom traits, my ww/bb is very sat looking very thin ass leafs and shes growing nice and tall, tho not as tall as the safari mix plant lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2009)

seeing as most of the sativas have some indie in their history a true sativa strain is probably going to be harder to get than first thought


----------



## Mammath (Jul 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> seeing as most of the sativas have some indie in their history a true sativa strain is probably going to be harder to get than first thought


Just get some Thai Don, true sativa


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2009)

I smoked some lovely thai stick the other day from marijuanaseeds.nl. They were free seeds wen i bought some chronic bud for my mate. It grew over 6 foot out the pot and tasted really hazey, lovely smoke but not a scratch on the cheese for potancy and unique tatse


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah a couple of leggy thai chicks would definitely alleviate the boredom


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

musical interlude!

[youtube]_1wbcqY6IIs&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]



good news peeps I've bought a card reader for the digi cam! decent pics from here on out!


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 23, 2009)

Thats what I get with utube link blank screen.

edit now its working what did u do?


----------



## Mammath (Jul 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good news peeps I've bought a card reader for the digi cam! decent pics from here on out!


bout time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

i posted it with one character too many in the link lol

@ Mam now i can show you burnt dope plants in great detail.....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 23, 2009)

high qaulity bud porn? oh yeah.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

ill whip a selection of good pics up at the weekend cheese n psychosis at 4 weeks in


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2009)

ill have my shade ready then lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

ladies ooot 4 weeks in































the smell from the cheese n psycho is unlike any dope ive smelled before.


----------



## Mammath (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh yeah baby 

Dats what I'm talk'n bout!

Look'n real good there Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

why thank you mam! i think ill hit my allowance of pictures fairly soon tho hahah


----------



## Mammath (Jul 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> why thank you mam! i think ill hit my allowance of pictures fairly soon tho hahah


haha  There's ways around that lol

At least you ended up with your elite membership which i think gives you unlimited upload capabilities.

I paid for mine 3 fucking months ago and still nothing. PM'd 'rollitup' a few times to remind him.

It's a pity it's out of the hands of FDD because he would have sorted it straight away.

Dah well...

Damn those buds are looking good mate.


----------



## Londoner (Jul 23, 2009)

Lovely Don mate, lookin good.

Il read back through ya thread soon man.


----------



## Londoner (Jul 23, 2009)

Mammath said:


> At least you ended up with your elite membership which i think gives you unlimited upload capabilities.
> 
> I paid for mine 3 fucking months ago and still nothing. PM'd 'rollitup' a few times to remind him.


Me too arrrrrrgh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2009)

cheers lads yeah im mighty impressed with the cheese n psycho's heat resistance they barely batted a pistol when the heatwave hit. unlike the poor cheisel.....

a pic i missed, budsites everywhere. i was totally blown away with the smell i can tell just from the smell its going to be too much of a smoke for the don. but im gonna cook up a storm with this shit n get psycho dellic


----------



## Mammath (Jul 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


>


Either I'm freak'n out or there's an egg growing in this plant Don... 

Nice edit dude 

Nice structure, she looks da goods.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2009)

haha yeah i was just about to upload it when i realised the missus was sitting in the background. 

to be honest the structure wasnt intended its just what she ended up like after i chopped clones off her i should have taken the lower branches but they will yeild some nice popcorn by the time its doen i reckon, n i dont htink ill be short of top buds lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2009)

Fooking ace pics don i can smell it from here lol. U gotta have a smoke of each b4 u give it to ur friends mn so u know whats its like lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2009)

oh dude ive started keeping a little collection of jars with my stash in curing a bit like a wine cellar in me cupboard. ill be keeping a good chunk of both of these girls for meself, dont you worry.

ive yet to make the cannabis cigar, i think cheese might be just the kick in the nuts to do it with!


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2009)

itll kick ur brian in the nuts yeah lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2009)

im gonna cook up a batch of cookies n put far too much dope in em. i wanna push the limit n see if i cant trip the light fantastic


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2009)

good luck soldier


----------



## Mammath (Jul 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha yeah i was just about to upload it when i realised the missus was sitting in the background.
> 
> to be honest the structure wasnt intended its just what she ended up like after i chopped clones off her i should have taken the lower branches but they will yeild some nice popcorn by the time its doen i reckon, n i dont htink ill be short of top buds lol


Hehe  

As long as those bottoms get light they'll produce.
It never ceases to amaze me how much you can chop a plant to shit and she still ends up lookin pretty.

Nice place you got there too Don, very clean.
Looks a shit load better than my hovel..lol

Love those 'french doors' into the chill out room...nice, I feel very relaxed.

Thanks for inviting me in


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2009)

yeah much nicer looking living room than mine lol. I am a tramp and i live in a hedge lol.


----------



## Mammath (Jul 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> yeah much nicer looking living room than mine lol. I am a tramp and i live in a hedge lol.


Yeah I live in a rolled up newspaper and have to get up half an hour before I go to bed!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2009)

your both more than welcome guys haha yeah the missus don't smoke n i only do every now n then otherwise the place would be a state. im not a cleanfreak but i cant stand it when its messy i have to clean it. maybe i am a cleanfreak ?!?!

yeah the cheese n psycho lower branches get a fair bit of light just cos the plants are so viney the light penetrates well.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 24, 2009)

Looking good don.. Nice pad. I bet some good weed and Pink Floyd jamming through those big ass speakers would be a good evening....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2009)

cheers 5 man yeah i didn't have a tv before i moved in with the missus i hate telly my hifi is my pride n joy man, the speakers are waaaay to big for the room/flat and i like it that way! drowns out the geezer downstairs playing guitar queero...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2009)

anyone into the streets n beat stevie stuff

http://bln.kr/1DG/


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 25, 2009)

sharp dart spitting master spitting darts faster, shut up i,m the driver your the passenger. haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 25, 2009)

hey don my nute burn is,nt gettin any better. gonna have to drop nemesis out of the grow soon, it cant handle nutes for shit. i would drop it now but i aint got nothing else too cut off. gutted


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2009)

ah man shame, some plants just dont like too much feed. are they noticeably smaller than the rest of your strains? or just burning cos your feeding them the same as the rest?

it might taste great?


----------



## well grow (Jul 25, 2009)

Looking good don bet you cant wait to smoke it how long have you got left go mate?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man shame, some plants just dont like too much feed. are they noticeably smaller than the rest of your strains? or just burning cos your feeding them the same as the rest?
> 
> it might taste great?


we actually gave them hardly any nutes at all due to this plants history

i,ll tell you the story of the nemesis. about 12 month ago i set my mate up (the jew) with his first grow i supplied the seeds lights paint and everything to setup his grow but he wanted to contribute something to the grow. so he bought the nemesis seeds. we planted 2 under the enviro and they sprouted fine. but when they got too about 4 nodes they started too burn up despite having no nutes. so we slowly nursed them back to health and vegged them for a further 6 weeks then one day we checked them and they where being attacked with mould so we had to chop all mouldy growth off and start to veg again because there was hardly anything left. then about six weeks later they got root rot so we chopped of the tops and rooted them so they would grow up again which they did into two very bushy mothers. so eventually after months of growing and no buds we finally had two healthy plants. so we did our test cutting of the first and the pheno was too leafy so that plant was killed. so now we have this last mother with a pheno that is quite good and is covered in crystals.

now i have been through alot with this plant spent a lot of time and effort on it and now i feel its just too much too look after it.

i dont think i will completely write this strain off, but what i will do is keep a clone of it behind to mother until my sea of green gets going proper and i have a load of weed put away. then i can sacrifice some grow space too really figure out what makes it tick.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2009)

sounds like its been a labour of love from the off! its hard to write a plant off when you know its got potential but sometimes its just too much time n effort. good on you for sticking with it n getting a good pheno. most would have cut their losses, especially with the mould issue.

i took my second set of cuttings from a strain (chiesel) that i hadnt gone to full harvest with and was dissapointed with the smoke after flowering the mother. im still flowering the last of the clones from her when n im a bit gutted i didnt take snips off one of my other strains. but as with everything in this game its a learning curve!

good luck with whatever you choose next willy!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 25, 2009)

hey don i,m going with the blue moonshine after you mentioned it i checked it out, looks just right i think....and i found this which is pretty funny 

Nemesis combines two strains from two amazing cannabis growing regions, Northern Indian and Nepal. It is a 50/50 hybrid of a Northern Indian sativa and a Nepali indica.
Nemesis grows both indoors and outdoors that finishes quickly and with good results. It is a good hardy, vigorous strain.
We named it Nemesis as it can produce some very potent buds with a soaring sativa effect that might compromise some!
Genetics: Northern Indian x Nepali
Variety: Sativa/indica
Type: f1 Hybrid
Harvest Date: End of September
Flowering Period: 7-9 weeks
Location: Indoors/Outdoors/Greenhouse
*Characteristics: Easy to grow with good results.*

lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2009)

well grow said:


> Looking good don bet you cant wait to smoke it how long have you got left go mate?


bout 5 weeks man! the smell from my veg cupboard alone is stinkin the flat out...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey don i,m going with the blue moonshine after you mentioned it i checked it out, looks just right i think....and i found this which is pretty funny
> 
> Nemesis combines two strains from two amazing cannabis growing regions, Northern Indian and Nepal. It is a 50/50 hybrid of a Northern Indian sativa and a Nepali indica.
> Nemesis grows both indoors and outdoors that finishes quickly and with good results. It is a good hardy, vigorous strain.
> ...


hahaha standard seed pack guff lol the moonshine is fuckin awesome smoke tastes a bit blueberry a bit heavy indica check out raidermans grow journal hes a moonshine man! hes doing all purple strains at the mo n some breeding.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2009)

ok burnt chiesel in the bath. 1 week to go... flushing begins


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2009)

wow man, id chop that bitch in the morning lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2009)

haha needs a little more flushing but shell be down by midweek for sure, the trichs arent even milky yet man its just the heat thats made her hairs turn


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2009)

ah right lol fair enough. Im smashed out my face at the min lmao


----------



## Mammath (Jul 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok burnt chiesel in the bath. 1 week to go... flushing begins


Well looking past all that heat damage it still looks like it will be a good smoke Don.
Nice and frosty all over and those buds look really dense.
Plus your other psyco and cheese ladies look divine.

I know this happened during your little 'heat wave' so summer is always a bitch to grow indoors.
How do you go in the winter?
Do you have the opposite problems with trying to keep things warm during the winter dark cycle or do you just have your heating stoked up?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah the other two that came down a week or so back ive been smokin a bit of and its tasty just not as knock out as it should be. the buds are really hard still just a bit singed. lol. 

i have no probs during the winter months the temps are a dream to grow in, ive had no probs but i was still a green horn ive only been growing just under a year but my second couple of crops were pretty good even if i say so meself!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> ah right lol fair enough. Im smashed out my face at the min lmao



you just wouldnt be you less you were cheesed out ya box souljah


----------



## cybertonik09 (Jul 25, 2009)

Take a look my Babylon garden.I start it just like you ,and yes who ever was strong in the first day they open them eyes they still a live.

Very nice job you have complist


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 26, 2009)

crispy girl


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2009)

cybertonik09 said:


> Take a look my Babylon garden.I start it just like you ,and yes who ever was strong in the first day they open them eyes they still a live.
> 
> Very nice job you have complist


congrats man your babies are looking great now! a little stretched in the beginning but that never hurt anyone. do you have a fan you can put them under? an oscilasting fan will strengthen them up a treat.

happy growing! cyber


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> crispy girl


i know she breaks my heart...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2009)

god bless sunday, the missus is at her mothers ive smoked a couple bowls n sitting with a beer with some tunes rockin.....

happy sunday peeps...

[youtube]1wfamPW3Eaw&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]

[youtube]wxh-FfElY0M&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

I just watched the hungery grand prix, Lewis won his first race this year lol woot woot!! puff puff pass >>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2009)

<<<<<<<.>>>>>> cheers ! bout time he pulled his finger out really lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

Shame bout Massa getting a spring in the helmet yesterday tho. Scary stuff lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2009)

didnt see that?! a spring in the helmet eh?!?! shocker


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

it was a big spring out od balichellos suspension rig, went through massas helmet and fractured his skull.


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.montrealgazette.com/news/Massa+coma+after+spring+hits+helmet/1830587/story.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2009)

wow totally bonkers!?! mental their knocking him out n wakin him up periodically. though im sure hell be fine he did go into operating at 4:20


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

lol trust u to notice something like that, its freaky that a f3 driver got killed the other week in a similer type accident but it was a wheel that hit him.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2009)

well if they will go hurtling round a track at 200 mph in a tin can... it always amazes me when you see the footage of the cars rolling 20 times and all the wheels flying off then the driver just gets out when it stops


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

Gotta be a special type of nutter to do that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2009)

so this is my pals grow that i keep updating randomly

3 lowryder beans from the same plant and one mystery which is really freaky





the smell of the one on the right is sooo fruity like mango 





the one on the left is so big it grew to the cooltoobe burnt itself on the glass, topped itself and is now just a collection of buds its bananas VVV this is the bit hidden behind the duct.





now onto the freak... this one i gifted to him as it was near 4 ft tall n i just didnt have the space i gave it to him it had been in flower near 3.5 weeks hes had it at least 4 more so its about just shy of 8 weeks in flower and the buds are the weirdest shit ive seen. 






like all leaf no calyx with a few pistils not much crystal. hes got time before his next batch are ready to go into this tent so were just letting it run till then pumpin it full of max nutes just to see. i think well end up making hash with it.

my last cheisel came down a couple of days back and tonight its the last lowryders turn. then its potting up the cheese n psycho clones and into flower WOOOOOT but i think im gonna need some more coco!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2009)

ok so this is my pals grow that i randomly update...

3 lowryder #2 beans 3 pheno' and one other freak plant thats a mystery






the 1 to the right tastes sooo fruity like magos from the haze size





the one to the left is lowryder the one to the right is the freak
this next pic is of whats hidden behind the duct of the left plant...





now onto the freak, this one is a total mystery cos i fucked up n cant remember what bean it is but anyway she was 4ft tall when i gave her away for space now shed been in floer 3 n a bit weeks then shes now at about 8 weeks and theres like no calyx at all just load of leaves and some pistils






hes got time before the next lot of beans are ready to be in the big tent so were just gonna let it ride for a bit n see what shes like in another few weeks but i think well end up making hash out of her. weird tho eh


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats well messed up the plant has forgotten how to reproduce


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2009)

i know its seriously weird and my pals trimmed it twice n all its grown is leaves n a few shoddy hairs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2009)

last lowryder



















streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetch


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> now onto the freak... this one i gifted to him as it was near 4 ft tall n i just didnt have the space i gave it to him it had been in flower near 3.5 weeks hes had it at least 4 more so its about just shy of 8 weeks in flower and the buds are the weirdest shit ive seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

ill hack off a branch and have a looksee tonight! 

5 more cheese n psycho hit the dirt or coco rather lol

would have been more but im out of coco


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2009)

so how many bags or coco have u used so far im into my second bag at min.


----------



## grow space (Jul 30, 2009)

nice man, love those christmas trees in the beginning, nice lows too-not so low anymore.





keep up the good work....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> so how many bags or coco have u used so far im into my second bag at min.



that was the end of my second bag  im wondering if the shop will do me a deal on a half dozen or somethin
 


grow space said:


> nice man, love those christmas trees in the beginning, nice lows too-not so low anymore.
> 
> thanks man! yeah ive changed my style quite a bit since the beginning lol yeah the lowryders are weird nothing like the plant the beans came from
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

musical interlude

[youtube]yhOKhJaM1QE&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2009)

All this country music, im feeling old. Any nu tunes dude?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

aint heard much decent new tunage in time man, thats when i knew i was getting old, none of the kids music appealed.... its all florescent clothes and soppy fringes now id rather boil my nuts in oil....

last new artist i liked and hes been around for donkeys..... Juice Aleem

[youtube]IyruoeGcFr8&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
[youtube]6BwCaNrqgPo&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2009)

[youtube]/v/v3Ie9s19djw&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## vertise (Jul 30, 2009)

what a shitty ass grow.....Just kidding i am not reading all posts but the first one explains it all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

hahah k man ive come a looooong way in 9 months


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

ive been thinking about starting a new journal seeing as everything that could have changed has


----------



## vertise (Jul 30, 2009)

yea i mean i dont start journals anymore. only did a few. I do however enjoy answering questions.


----------



## vertise (Jul 30, 2009)

i dont grow enough different buds to really contribute with my own grows


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2009)

vertise said:


> i dont grow enough different buds to really contribute with my own grows


wot ya growing at the min?


----------



## vertise (Jul 30, 2009)

i do joint grows and obv independent. Right now i started snow white nebula and i am getting northern lights in. I have grown alot of different buds but as of now those are it for my independent grows. i stopped snow white growing a long time ago and picked it up a bit ago. snow white was the best bud i have had.


----------



## vertise (Jul 30, 2009)

snow white all the way, its a indica but its a fucking great plant....love it. LOVE IT.


----------



## vertise (Jul 30, 2009)

and my avatar is a joint grow i want to post a avatar of my snow white but my comp recently fucked up so the pics along with everyting is gone. but i remember now that hey i have a snow white journal. Also i changed my avatar for a couple hours to a girl i know who sent me a dirty pic of her finger in her ass and was told by many members thta they were offended by it so i got rid of it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

i love a nice indica from time to time n i love nirvana too i just finished up their AK48 which is knockout indica if you get the chance id fully recommend it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

vertise said:


> and my avatar is a joint grow i want to post a avatar of my snow white but my comp recently fucked up so the pics along with everyting is gone. but i remember now that hey i have a snow white journal. Also i changed my avatar for a couple hours to a girl i know who sent me a dirty pic of her finger in her ass and was told by many members thta they were offended by it so i got rid of it.



hahahah ok so how do you get girls to send you pics with their fingers up their ass?! im such a noob


----------



## vertise (Jul 30, 2009)

lol... thats what the girl who sent me the pic asked. I guess meeting them for me is enough. Very old pic of a friend that liked me. Now that i have a gf for sometime that i love i would never ever post her pic. But the one i did post was a friend who really i guess liked me and randomly sent pictures to me. and out of all of the friends slash exs hers was the one that i posted. Mostly cause her face was not in the picture.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

kool, bound to get you in trouble with the mods that one tho lol


----------



## vertise (Jul 30, 2009)

yea i mean hotmail god damnit for that email site. saves everything. lol. And yes i dont want to get kicked off this site cause its still enjoyable to see how people grow


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2009)

Is that snow white from nirvana?


----------



## Mammath (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey Don, how's ya Friday?
Some very unusual plants you've been showing us 

When we gonna see some more pics of your gorgeous girls...not the crisp stuff lol.

Hey! I see the 3rd test has started.
Beautiful grounds you have over there mate
Probably because it f*cking rains so much over there, even in summer?
Damn, only 2hrs of play yesterday because of the rain!
What must your winters be like?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2009)

SUP MAM!!!! fridays great i had some left over sniffle up from last night for breakfast n am sat bangin along to some crackin tunes at work lookin forward to the friday early finish from graft..... 4 oclock is pub o clock !!!!

from now on its just gorgeous dames mam no more crispy shizzle!! pics will be tomorrow!

the uk summer heatwave has officially been called off by the met office apparently their seasonal forcasting predicting is harder than they thought. dipshits....

our winters mam are much like our summers WET. lol 

aye edgbaston is practically washed out


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2009)

we had fuking hail yesterday lol bout the size of peas lol in july wtf??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2009)

ok sneak peak!






cheese my brethren


----------



## Mammath (Aug 2, 2009)

Lookin good Don


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice! Doesn't look a thing like the Chiesel


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2009)

yeah totally 5 man nothin at all, different smell structure calyx leaf ration man it could be 2 different strains all together.


----------



## Mammath (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah and they're not fried like KFC! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2009)

think there's a bit of a deficiency going on but i started pumping the PK13/14 this week so am hoping to see a boost this week n it iron itself out


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2009)

looks faily run of the mill to me my leafs on the cheese do that sometimes, the psycho is a bit more sensertive to the feed i think. Just shows u that wen they cross it how much of the cheese u get in the mix lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2009)

kool good to know! i gave them a good bit of bio bizz grow this feed to bump the N just as a precaution...


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah totally 5 man nothin at all, different smell structure calyx leaf ration man it could be 2 different strains all together.


That was sarcasm but I guess it got by ya.....



Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool good to know! i gave them a good bit of bio bizz grow this feed to bump the N just as a precaution...


What week are you in 12/12? I'm starting to like my chances that I can get a good rep of your Cheese in this DQ. The leaf structure is very similar....


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> That was sarcasm but I guess it got by ya.....
> 
> 
> 
> What week are you in 12/12? I'm starting to like my chances that I can get a good rep of your Cheese in this DQ. The leaf structure is very similar....


wen u gonna flip the switch on ya DQ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> That was sarcasm but I guess it got by ya.....
> 
> What week are you in 12/12? I'm starting to like my chances that I can get a good rep of your Cheese in this DQ. The leaf structure is very similar....


haahaa sorry 5 sometimes i think in straight lines....

this is the 5th week of 12/12 man, i just cant wait to see the DQ if it gets a 50 50 representation of the c99 and the cheese ill be super stoked good c99 is hard to beat id love to see the psychosis crossed with DQ now that really would be KILLER smokage


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> wen u gonna flip the switch on ya DQ?


well to be honest its waaaaay down the line ive got cheese n psycho due to finnish in 2 months time then therell be querkle a month later then a month after that im going to do a run of blue mystic so to be honest its looking like january  i might only do a few cuttings of mystic and pop a few DQ beans well see lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2009)

I got a couple of psychosis cross jack flash seeds in my bank lol similer story as my ebw seed lol, might plant em wen i plant the jtr's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

i think psychosis crosses will be awesome but i no nixie about breeding but id love to cross it with the dairy queen, praying for a male in the 5 pack i got.... 

jack flash is a great strain on its tod but add norman to the party and woah!!


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 4, 2009)

One day I may be gifted a psychosis please lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

im sure either the cheesefather or mesen could oblige


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 4, 2009)

I best get praying to the cheese fairy


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> wen u gonna flip the switch on ya DQ?


I already took the top for clone hence the 2 branches at the top. As soon as it gets roots it will be in the soil. The plants I just put in 4 or so days ago are already starting to take off and I will be putting the JTR#2, DQ#2, and Chernobyl #1 & #2 in to flower. The Snow Dawg is rooting before the JTR #1 has even taken a week later. The Chernobyl I just cut is already showing root buds! Now that's fast.....



mr west said:


> I got a couple of psychosis cross jack flash seeds in my bank lol similer story as my ebw seed lol, might plant em wen i plant the jtr's


When are you going for your JTR's? The #2 is scheduled to flower next Monday. Then just gotta wait!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2009)

I planted my 5 jtr seeds this evening along with 5 skunk specails, so there is a chance i could have 10 males lmao. Im praying for the girl fairy.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> I planted my 5 jtr seeds this evening along with 5 skunk specails, so there is a chance i could have 10 males lmao. Im praying for the girl fairy.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


 Congrats my friend. Now you can officially join us over on the TGA Growers thread.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> I planted my 5 jtr seeds this evening along with 5 skunk specails, so there is a chance i could have 10 males lmao. Im praying for the girl fairy.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



no one could be that unlucky man lol fingers crossed for you man, weren't you hoping for a couple of good males from the special skunk? for the breedin program?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2009)

am so hangover fuzzy this morning ive had to take my shoes off at work hahah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2009)

well ive finally hit maximum capacity and then some. both flower n veg are brim full. and ive discovered I'm allergic to spider mites?!?! like i was moving the girls around n when i left the room n sat down my hands were covered in raised red lumps?!?!?! WTF looked like id been nettled...

unless I'm allergic to dope

pics tonight when all the potting on is done...


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2009)

have u got mider spites that bad then don? Didnt the preds keep em down?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2009)

well the preds didn't really do much i saw them for a couple of days then didn't see any just the normal mites. the spray stuff is keeping them at bay but they're still about like. i think im just pretty allergic to most bugs you saw the shit with the wasp in my eye...

ive got my super cancer bug killing strip now tho...

im cat sitting for someone so imgoing to wait till the cats out the way then the bitches are gonna get it


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2009)

KOOL glad ur waiting for the cat to be offski mate, hope this cancer stick works for ya. I had a swam of big flying ants on my back step yesterday so i sprayed em wit my stuff anf within 30 mins they was all gone lmao and no sign of them today not evena body lol, there was litraly thousands of em all on top of eachother writhing. Not no more, they either moved on or it slowly killed em all lol. Fuking 3quids worth of stuff i uesd lmao im rich aint i lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2009)

fuck swarming ants lol n i think ive got it bad if a wasp comes into me ken lol


----------



## Mammath (Aug 6, 2009)

Hit 'em high... Hit 'em low... Hit with the Ol' Pea-Beu!

RIDGY DIDG!

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ROqxIdKff4k&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ROqxIdKff4k&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

On ya Westy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhahahah thats priceless Mam quality lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2009)

thats some funny stuff mammath mate, dunno if u can get it here yet lol. Every year the insects seem to be getting bigger and bigger over here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2009)

it took a 50L bag and a few scoops of coco to pot on 2 cheese 2 psychosis n 5 querkle which have an amazing smell even in veg its like grapes?!?! lovely


----------



## Mammath (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice jungles Don, both of 'em.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2009)

yeah they're comin on next time you see em they'll be a whole lot bigger no updates for a couple of weeks im off to tunisia.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like you've got a right tent full x2. Cracking stuff Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks n yeah they are choc full of green loveliness. i cant wait to come back in 2 weeks n see a tent full of cheese n psychosis bursting out! and ill have 1 of each to crop a week after that. 

i really just want to try the cheese everyone raves about


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 7, 2009)

I wanna try the cheese but i don't want a seed banks version of it. I 've asked the bloke i got some clones off about it and he thinks he knows someone but i won't hold my breath. The cuts i got off him were awesome they are "barnsley jack" have you heard of it? You can check out my journal to see 'em, its called "a grow journal, nuff said"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2009)

yeah the seedbank versions are a bit hit n miss tho a friend of westy has a 7 week pheno of green house seeds cheese thats supposed to be kanny good, but its nothing on the exodus one and if the smell coming out my tent s owt to go by, im in for a treat. 

ill pop over to your journo n have a peek barnsley jack sounds a bit like wearside jack the murderer ahahaha


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 7, 2009)

I thought it was jack herer when i 1st got it, it seemed similar at first coz JH was my previous grow but as it progreesed it was smellier and frostier. But when i rang him for some more cuts he said it was barnsley jack. I thought wearside jack was a yorkshire ripper hoaxer, Fred would know lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2009)

hahahah yeah wearside jack is the yorkshire ripper hoaxer lol 

chinese whispers at work, could be anything but as long as its frosty n tasty its all goooood


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 7, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it took a 50L bag and a few scoops of coco to pot on 2 cheese 2 psychosis n 5 querkle which have an amazing smell even in veg its like grapes?!?! lovely


 
*Have a good holiday mate!*


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 7, 2009)

Barnsley jack was a beauty so it was lol. 102 all out. I pulled a sicky for this FFS


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2009)

cheers WW yeah it should be a blast tho im wary of leaving my girls in the care of someone else, like do you trust a babysitter ?!?!? lol 

102 all out seriously were boned...


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 7, 2009)

Harmie is bowling like he used to. so we could have a chance, well maybe lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2009)

they should have let that youngun rashid have a shot from yorkshire but he's asian born so i guess he's out


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 7, 2009)

If the babysitter is a keen grower there shouln't be a problem just set it up so its foolproof pre make all the feeds up and enjoy the break!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 7, 2009)

I didn't have anyone i could trust when i went on my hols so i had to chop at 8 weeks and start from square one when i got back. I was gutted coz they needed 2 or 3 more weeks but it was still way better than owt you could buy on the "streets". You're lucky to have some one you can trust and know what they're doing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2009)

hahaha hes a drinker not a toker and i cant make up 2 weeks feed lol well maybe in the bath..... 

he's got it all wrote down n he's comin over tonight to do a feed on his own.... fingers crossed


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd tell him to give 'em half strength in case they run into problems coz you can add but you can't take away IMHO. 
We're are 'aving a mare, good start but its petered out, bollox!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 7, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I'd tell him to give 'em half strength in case they run into problems coz you can add but you can't take away IMHO.
> We're are 'aving a mare, good start but its petered out, bollox!


words of wisdom there oscar and very true. 

how you doing don? not been on much lately cos of work.
i put them twelve clones in the tub that i told you about. so fingers crossed.


----------



## Mammath (Aug 7, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah they're comin on next time you see em they'll be a whole lot bigger no updates for a couple of weeks im off to tunisia.


Tunisia? Africa?
Why on earth would you want to go there Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I'd tell him to give 'em half strength in case they run into problems coz you can add but you can't take away IMHO.
> We're are 'aving a mare, good start but its petered out, bollox!


funny you should mention that i re wrote the instructions for him giving a third less nutes in the mix lol im more worried that my front door has dropped and i cant lock it  which means i cant go anywhere. not great news when im leaving for africa tonight...........


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> words of wisdom there oscar and very true.
> how you doing don? not been on much lately cos of work.
> i put them twelve clones in the tub that i told you about. so fingers crossed.


good luck 1 eye man, today im hungover like a [email protected] for some reason i thought it would be a good idea to drink brown ale, wine, cider, wine and gin and lo n behold the 2nd weekend running some [email protected] over the back fence kicked up with an angle grinder at 8am. i could cry 


Mammath said:


> Tunisia? Africa?
> Why on earth would you want to go there Don?












thats right theres a bar in the pool


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2009)

Cant argue with a bar in the pool mamm lol. Looks lovely Don but im not jelous not a bit lol.


----------



## Mammath (Aug 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats right theres a bar in the pool


Hey, I won't argue with that at all.
Looks very shwanky mate.
I'm jealous.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 9, 2009)

pictures in the brochure are never as gud as true


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 9, 2009)

I hope he dont get into trouble over there the cops arent the best lol.


POLICE
The police share responsibility for internal security with a paramilitary National Guard. The police operate in the capital and a few other cities. In outlying areas, their policing duties are shared with, or ceded to, the National Guard. Both forces are under the control of the Minister of Interior and the President. *Security forces continued to commit serious human rights abuses.*


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2009)

Scarey lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 10, 2009)

as a pirate i have no human rights lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2009)

'arrrrrhhhhhhh!!'


----------



## Mammath (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey Don, just though I'd bump your thread while your basking in the that pool dodging machete swipes and gun fire lol.
I hope your enjoying yourself.
Most of the RIU sluts around here only visit a thread when your actively participating or have bud porn to share 
Fickle creatures 
Safe travels dude.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 18, 2009)

That's weird because I was going to do the same thing. Hope your having a great time.....


----------



## Mammath (Aug 18, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> That's weird because I was going to do the same thing. Hope your having a great time.....


Great minds think alike 5 lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2009)

where fools seldom differ lol. Hope u bring us back something nice lol, and that u and the mrs are relaxing and holidayosing


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 19, 2009)

its a great place for weeddo's (weed + pedo)

lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 20, 2009)

well hello my faithful followers; ive comandeered an interwebz portql briefly!! The keys on the fuyckin keyboqrd qre all in the wrong plqce so excuse the ,isstypes....

weathers ;int the people qre fqntqsticly friendly the beer is fucking expensive :/ bqck to the toon in q few dqys updqtes q plenty.... 

hqve been on q cqmel in the sqhqrq fucksqkas the sahara i meqn balls. grrrrrrr

bqck to blighty asap have had a blinder but i pine for my girls andf the co,forts of ho,e a fat spliff a pint of beer not so,e piss week 33cl of local guff:

tried to buy so,e gear while here turned out to be two wrapped up fingers of incense lol serves ,e right.. anyway catch up when i get back the ,issus wants to fqcebook....

qt leqst the toon qre winning!!!!!!!

ttfn 

fro, q corner of tunisiq that is forever englqnd 

><
U


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2009)

lol sounds like fun over there ur lucky u didnt get busted trying to score a smoke lol. Cant wait to see ur plants after the break man see ya soon.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 20, 2009)

I think I need a translator.....


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm well jealous, i wish i was on hols. your plants are probably missing ya. have ya had any reports?


----------



## Mammath (Aug 20, 2009)

Look forward to the update when you get back Don.
Should be a good one after a couple of weeks.


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2009)

Newcastle pla Crystal Palace on sat don, I predict urll kick arse lol. We'll see lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 21, 2009)

Are you a Palace fan Fred?


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2009)

Guilty, yes ive been a palace fan since primery school lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 22, 2009)

Neil Warnock is a C**T! Not shaking hands just ain't cricket. I'm a Rangers fan. 

Are you back today Don?


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Neil Warnock is a C**T! Not shaking hands just ain't cricket. I'm a Rangers fan.
> 
> Are you back today Don?


my girlfriend just cheered wen i read this post out loud lol, shes a rangers fan too lmao. Got some cherry flavoured ripps today, hmm not sure bout em lol sweeet on the lips lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 22, 2009)

I wondered who the other one was lmao I don't get on with ripps or blue skins my fingers just rip through 'em lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 22, 2009)

come on the gers. when i was a yongerster i was in the broxi fan club lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 22, 2009)

No i'm a Queens Park Rangers fan, looks like i'm still the only one lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2009)

aint qpr a scotts club playing in england?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 23, 2009)

Are you back today Don?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 23, 2009)

He's having so much fun he decided to stay... or he got hit by a stray bullet while frolicking in the waves lol....


----------



## mr west (Aug 24, 2009)

so wahts been crackin cracker?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2009)

aw man too much, ive done several thousand miles not had a decent brew for 2 weeks let alone a j. i was going to do a proper update last night but had to vsit the missus family when we got back, ive missed my girls big time. 

ive got a shitty cam phone update for the meantime for you tho!
the veg cupboard





2 cheese 1 psycho at about 12", 1 blue mystic at the back you cant see and 5 Querkle some of which have nice preflowers n some look to have some bollocks, which im actually happy bout, purple cheese n psychosis here we come
the tent





1 x cheese at 9 weeks 1 x psycho at 9 weeks, which ill probably take the tops off an let the bottoms fatten a bit or not depending on the state of play with how many males of querkle i have n how much space i have to put them in.
5 cheese n psycho at 3 weeks down the right hand side and 4 cheese n psycho at 2 n a bit weeks in the middle.

i say cheese n psycho as i have no idea which is which


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome back my friend. That looks to be a big fat cola on the lower left on your flower pic. Nice..... Any pic's of your vacation?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks 5 man yeah there's loads of pics ill be posting a proper update and some choice pics of the holiday but probably not till late tonight.

yeah that cola is the psychosis n most of the colas are hanging under their own weight im gonna have to play some weed tetris just to get the cheese one out at the back shes much the same i cant frickin wAit man!


----------



## mr west (Aug 24, 2009)

Shweet mate


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 24, 2009)

looking gud don, bet ur girls look soooooooo much bigger since u last seen them?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2009)

big time they've filled out and up im kinda glad some of my querkle are males i clearly aint got the room for em haha 

thing is so have everyone elses haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome back mate. Fuck me how many you got in there? It looks chocka. I bet it fuckin stinks. I thought i took the piss with cramming a load in a tent but you've taken the piss royally lol. Great job, I'll rep ya if it lets me. Did you have good holiday?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2009)

cheers oscar! errr 11 i think lol 12 maybe i cant actually see the bottoms of the pots ive been pouring water doewn the main stems lol 

holiday was mint im just uploading some pics back in a bit!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2009)

inside the hotel





the roman ampitheatre 





the desert





the bit where they filmed lukes home planet in the original star wars





Don G&T of Arabia





sunset over the salt lakes in the sahara ( took like 2 mins to be up fully)





fish i caught deep sea fishing one day cooked up by the hotel chef





inside one of the streets in the medina 

got more pics but most of em are of my fat arse loafing by the pool with a beer sweating me jacobs off, n you dont wanna see a fat geordie sweating on a lounger.... do ya?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 24, 2009)

That hotel looks the business. was it all inclusive? That amphitheatre looks like a cricket pitch lol. I went all inclusive in corfu this year and it was worse than jail, luckily the inlaws know some people over there and they got us a decent gaff


----------



## Mammath (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice update Don.
Great holiday by the looks of it.
Look forward to the decent bud shots as any 'bud slut' would lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> That hotel looks the business. was it all inclusive? That amphitheatre looks like a cricket pitch lol. I went all inclusive in corfu this year and it was worse than jail, luckily the inlaws know some people over there and they got us a decent gaff


yeah the hotel was kanny if a bit dated in the rooms but couldn't fault it otherwise like. the amphitheatre strip in the middle was were they raised the animals up from the cages beneath to fight the gladiators/ chew on Christians...

i don't do all inclusives the just in case the foods naff n youve got to eat it for a week or two id rather run the risk of eating the local cuisine which was risky to be honest... there was some serious monkey clawing going on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Nice update Don.
> Great holiday by the looks of it.
> Look forward to the decent bud shots as any 'bud slut' would lol.


oh ok then i guess i have kept you all waiting 2 weeks 
psychosis 











cheese





cheese again





n again





cheese n psycho BHO fodder mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm





the cheeses with 5 weeks left to rock





the cheeses with 6 weeks left





5 Querkle which are going to need sexing and clones taking tonight before going into the rather cramped channel in the tent left by the two i just chopped 

sorry no pics of the full harvest till there dry, looks like a good haul tho im reckoning close to 6 oz from the 2. 

ill be taking proper pics of the 5 querkle this evening and tidying the house as the missus is going crackers as ive got coco fucking everywhere 

the smell off the cheese n psycho will not come off my hands ive washed em three times with nail polish remover n im positively lifting at work...


don


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2009)

lol looks lovely mate. Fink we had enough fat gordies with gazza lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2009)

im half as fat an half as funny !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2009)

well half as fat when he was alchy not coke fiend


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 25, 2009)

lookin awesom bro... i need to get me some cheese.


----------



## twisted lemon (Aug 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh ok then i guess i have kept you all waiting 2 weeks
> psychosis
> 
> 
> ...


 try olive oil for the smell on your hands don it works great


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 25, 2009)

I know what ya mean about the stink, after i chopped my last lot i fucking reeked of it for days and i couldn't get it off. A little tip that i learnt when my tent was chocka was to get 5 foot of plastic gutter and you can run the feed/water down it directly into the pots, just a thought. 
Is that big fucker the cheese?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2009)

Bublonichronic said:


> lookin awesom bro... i need to get me some cheese.


cheers fella ! i cant wait to try the bloody stuff im gonna wait till its been dry n cured i want the first taste to be the best it can be.... about 2-3 weeks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2009)

twisted lemon said:


> try olive oil for the smell on your hands don it works great


ill give it a go nect time! westy recommended aftershave but to be honest ive been enjoying sniffing me hands at work


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I know what ya mean about the stink, after i chopped my last lot i fucking reeked of it for days and i couldn't get it off. A little tip that i learnt when my tent was chocka was to get 5 foot of plastic gutter and you can run the feed/water down it directly into the pots, just a thought.
> Is that big fucker the cheese?


im currently using a watering can with a length of hose stretched over the end of the spout... clever idea the guttering tho the way my tent is at the moment its hard to find the pots

the big one there is the psychosis but the cheese was practically a mirror image of it im gonna post pics of the harvest in a week or so


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2009)

5 querkle i took 2 clones off each n trimmed the bottoms 





this poor looking thing is the blue mystic i took 5 clones and then killed her i dont have space to flower somethin this puny




left is one of the querkle im going to gift cos i dont have room VVV the middle is 2 cheese clones one psycho ( new mothers ) right the tray of clones





side view of my chocca tent





top view.

thats all for a while till the porn show!!!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2009)

Fuck me thats a lot of work in there Don. I gotta get a better veg set up, mines only any good for seedlings and rooting clones


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

dude its been like 7 hours over two days just pruning moving n clonin, labour of love tho! 

im kinda doing an experiment just for me i used to have clear space between my plants for ease of watering and i suppose i ws thinking that theyll have better airflow n light distribution. but i wanted more bud, greedy i know but hey when weeds concerned we all are...

so i want to see if i can keep the quality and up the yeild hence you cant see the floor in the tent lol im deffo gonna take off the straggler branches from the lower parts tho it too me 2 hours a pop to trim the 2 plants i just took out


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2009)

My last go i tried to keep 'em short and cram the fuckers in there, i kept bending them over so each plany had at least 7 or 8 main buds but they were all the same strain and the same age so it was easier. I got 14oz out of it at 7 weeks flowering it would have been more but i had to take it early coz i went on me hols


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

yeah having all the same plant n age is much easier but i love variety me lol im still in search of my own personal favourite till then im working my way through a big list lol

its such a slow process tho i want top end genetics so i generally buy 1 seed of the really expensive kind or a couple if they're regs n then clone them so its like minimum 9 weeks unless i put the mother in when ive cloned it.

im lookin to keep 4 mothers n rotate 1 

next up

arjans strawb haze £6.92 Fem
sensi silver haze £9.94 Fem
sweet afhgani delicious £5.70 Fem
heavy duty fruity £7.25 Reg
purple wreck £3.88 reg
jack47 £10.28 fem


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2009)

did u know, of all the dif weed ive grown the cheese quick dries the best lol it tastes fantastic even wen its beeen in the oven. If ur in no rush tho slow dried stuff tatses fantastic too.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2009)

My 2nd grow i did sensi's jack herer and i haven't found owt better since but theres no harm in trying, the nearest i got was those clones i got called "barnsley jack" and that may have better if i'd let 'em go 10 weeks. I ain't been growing that long so i'm still relatively new to it, how long you been at it Don?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2009)

Morning Fred


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> did u know, of all the dif weed ive grown the cheese quick dries the best lol it tastes fantastic even wen its beeen in the oven. If ur in no rush tho slow dried stuff tatses fantastic too.


i smoked the tiniest bit of the popcorn i quickdried on the light hood tasted like quickdried tbh im gonna wait for the finished article but i might try the bho first if im feelin brave



oscaroscar said:


> My 2nd grow i did sensi's jack herer and i haven't found owt better since but theres no harm in trying, the nearest i got was those clones i got called "barnsley jack" and that may have better if i'd let 'em go 10 weeks. I ain't been growing that long so i'm still relatively new to it, how long you been at it Don?


they do say the here is the pinacle but ive never tried it im quite intrigued by jack flash westy n londoner grew it out n it looked well tasty i might add it to the list n do it side by side with the jack47

ive been at it a year now in fact its nearly the anniversary


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2009)

Good morning Oscar mate, bit cloudy here this morning lol might rain again like yesterday


----------



## Mammath (Aug 26, 2009)

Cyclonic conditions here, 120km winds and a shit load of horizontal rain 
Man it's been a good winter. We finally be gettin some damn rain here  
You fellaz be moving into Autumn?

Hey Don, why you quick dry'n shit? You haven't run out like Mr West always does have you?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2009)

Winter? you an Aussie mammath?


----------



## Mammath (Aug 26, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Winter? you an Aussie mammath?


K'noath mate


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2009)

does that mean you are? if so, we kicked your ashes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Cyclonic conditions here, 120km winds and a shit load of horizontal rain
> Man it's been a good winter. We finally be gettin some damn rain here
> You fellaz be moving into Autumn?
> 
> Hey Don, why you quick dry'n shit? You haven't run out like Mr West always does have you?



hahah no chance i just quick dried the wispy popcorn off the lowers so i can butane them ive got two boxes full of dope, it would take me about 6 months to smoke my way through that lol

ive not run out in about 8 months the ak ive got jarred smells out of this world but im savin it for a special occaision


----------



## Mammath (Aug 26, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> does that mean you are? if so, we kicked your ashes


Good upon you. 
I'll take that on the chin as we Skips do.
Just make sure your ready for a counter


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

Mammath said:


> K'noath mate



hahaha first time ive had to look up your slang mam


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

weve got buckleys chance when the one day tests start tho


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2009)

We'll do 'em Don, We'll make them look like a bunch of flaming gallahs (spelled wrong) Alf stewart, madge ramsey, harold bishop your boys took a hell of a beating lmfao


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2009)

I just googled it too. at first i thought you were calling me a "fucking oaf" then i read on lol lol lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

dude harold bishop is hardcore he's come back from the dead beat amnesia and is top boy for the queensland Sally army


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2009)

All that and Lou Carpenter still treats him like a cunt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

lou is a cunt but paul robinson is the badass of ramsay street well before he went all gay.


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 26, 2009)

Grown men and neighbours WTF?????????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

ahahaha i dont watch it but the missus does then the other one home and away i usually spend that time making tea but i unfortunately catch some of it...

i used to spend that time in my grow op but then i switched to night growing now i miss eastenders n hollyoaks. i think its a good compromise.

i hate telly


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


>



shameless self bump... is that the interwebz equivalent of cracking one off???


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2009)

Careful you'll go blind if you do it too much lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 5 querkle i took 2 clones off each n trimmed the bottoms
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don Gin and Ton said:


> shameless self bump... is that the interwebz equivalent of cracking one off???


Well it dose stink  looks sweet though.






How are your temps I see the frosted pop bottles, I just bit the bullet and ordered a cool tube and inline fan with 125mm ducting £120 thats all my pocket money gone.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2009)

I got a cooltube a while ago and it makes quite a difference plus you can get the light closer. I didn't need one until i got a new bulb, dunno why but it was a lot hotter than the last bulb ???


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 26, 2009)

Is it a sunmaster? I find mine hot as hell lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2009)

I can't remember, i've chucked the box, its dual spectrum. Does that make a difference?


----------



## Mammath (Aug 26, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> We'll do 'em Don, We'll make them look like a bunch of flaming gallahs (spelled wrong) Alf stewart, madge ramsey, harold bishop your boys took a hell of a beating lmfao


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2009)

I've been meaning ask, whats "cowboy style" Don?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2009)

I take it thats a flaming gallah. It must have taken you ages to find one called oscar. Nice one Mam, i pissed meself


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Well it dose stink  looks sweet though. cheers WW for the kind words n bumpage!
> 
> How are your temps I see the frosted pop bottles, I just bit the bullet and ordered a cool tube and inline fan with 125mm ducting £120 thats all my pocket money gone.
> 
> my temps are peaking at about 26 27 tops now that the weathers cooled, im considering knocking the bottles on the head just to see what temps without reach but am a little wary... ive thought about biting that bullet too mate but unfortunately i have a problem of pulling fresh air in and pumping it out in that the window in the room is the front of the house so cant duct it to there and the loft has been converted n is full of the landlords possessions. so its bottles for Don, ive realised that im just going to have a month off in august next year n be damned with it. i work in education so its the perfect time for me to go away on me hols


[/QUOTE]



Mammath said:


> Mam that is effin brilliant!!!! nice work





oscaroscar said:


> I've been meaning ask, whats "cowboy style" Don?


cowbow style is like cowboy builders they do it half arsed. ikeep meaning to start a new journal and rename it seeing as everything that could possibly have changed since my beginnings has. 

who knows ive just popped my 5 Dairy Queen into germ maybe the time is right.?!?!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

so i popped round to me pals last night to watch the footy n he was cropping a monster....

those that have been following a while, this is the more sativa side of the freak lowryders i had a while back...


----------



## Mammath (Aug 27, 2009)

> cowbow style is like cowboy builders they do it half arsed. ikeep meaning to start a new journal and rename it seeing as everything that could possibly have changed since my beginnings has.
> 
> who knows ive just popped my 5 Dairy Queen into germ maybe the time is right.?!?!?


Nah, no need to start a new journal Don, you still got plenty of cowboy left in ya! lol 

Plants are lookin great mate 

Your pal has grown himself one long ass bud


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

yipppeeeeeeeeekiiiiyaaaaaaaaaaay mutha [email protected]

cheers man yeah they seem to be coping so far with being sardined in the tent 

it mos def was the longest single bud cola ive seen, even on RIU


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Grown men and neighbours WTF?????????


was gonna say same thing. I used to bunk off school to watch neighboures wen it first started loo loads of us did and crashed this chicks house lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

lookin at the querkle up top i really should have topped about 2 weeks before i did but hey lessons learn at least ill bre able to find the pots in the jungle.

im gonna fire off a pm to subcool n see if i can get some advice on the DQ


----------



## Mammath (Aug 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lookin at the querkle up top i really should have topped about 2 weeks before i did but hey lessons learn at least ill bre able to find the pots in the jungle.
> 
> im gonna fire off a pm to subcool n see if i can get some advice on the DQ


When and where did you top her Don?
If I've said it once, I've said it hundred times, you gotta top early.
Above the 5th node at the latest for lots of big colas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

god errr probably at about a foot maybe 8 nodes ish?!?! lesson learned


----------



## Mammath (Aug 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> god errr probably at about a foot maybe 8 nodes ish?!?! lesson learned


Absolutely, that's what it's all about Don, learning by experiences.
F*ck me that's not just growing either, that's life!
All good fun though.


----------



## Mammath (Aug 27, 2009)

I think it's time for song for all the people crazy enough to admit they watch, or have watched Neighbours.
This ones especially for them.

Here's a classic, from some classic stars of the soap lol.


[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e5Klm-MWFCo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e5Klm-MWFCo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Sorry Don I couldn't resist


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I think it's time for song for all the people crazy enough to admit they watch, or have watched Neighbours.
> This ones especially for them.
> 
> Here's a classic, from some classic stars of the soap lol.
> ...



...........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

lordy mam for reals..... what have we done to deserve this oh ganja god?!?!?

it was that crack about the ashes wasnt it...


----------



## Mammath (Aug 27, 2009)

hehe, I know, I'm not looking forward to the payback.

I just wanted to reveal how mentally ill someone must be to watch that shit 

Now you need to redeem your thread with some good macro bud porn.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

hahah yeah its coming shizzle was about halfway dry when i checked this mornin another couple of days i reckon saturday or sunday its going into jars, therell be porno then 

kylie is a cracker tho 

[youtube]PX7jeaXiETA&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Mammath (Aug 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lordy mam for reals..... what have we done to deserve this oh ganja god?!?!?
> 
> it was that crack about the ashes wasnt it...


Yes, blame oscar 




Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah yeah its coming shizzle was about halfway dry when i checked this mornin another couple of days i reckon saturday or sunday its going into jars, therell be porno then
> 
> kylie is a cracker tho
> 
> [youtube]PX7jeaXiETA&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


Yeah we want Kylie back, but you can keep Jason


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

i liked jason better when he was on the smack n coke at least he wasnt on the bloody telly... 

so its been an expensive day...

ive ordered some new nutes purple maxx and gravity 

and some new beans





*2x Heavy Duty Fruity - Regular*





*2x Purple Wreck - Regular*





*1x Jack 47 - Feminised*





*1x S.A.D. Sweet Afghani Delicious - Feminised*


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i liked jason better when he was on the smack n coke at least he wasnt on the bloody telly...
> 
> so its been an expensive day...
> 
> ...


they sound like some real gud strains there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

damn should be for the price they were


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> god errr probably at about a foot maybe 8 nodes ish?!?! lesson learned


I grew mine out to the 10th node and took the top 4 as a clone. It left me with 6. I wanted as many branches as I could get because I wanted them to bush out to get loads more clones. So far so good 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> so i popped round to me pals last night to watch the footy n he was cropping a monster....
> 
> those that have been following a while, this is the more sativa side of the freak lowryders i had a while back...


I believe they should rename that one Don. It's def not a low rider, more like a long rider lol..... That's gotta be about 5' or more


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 27, 2009)

Have you ever met kylie she is almost a dwaf!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I grew mine out to the 10th node and took the top 4 as a clone. It left me with 6. I wanted as many branches as I could get because I wanted them to bush out to get loads more clones. So far so good
> 
> i normally just let it roll till about a foot n top and generally take clones from the bottom while im lollipoppin
> 
> I believe they should rename that one Don. It's def not a low rider, more like a long rider lol..... That's gotta be about 5' or more


I cant take credit for this one, all my mates work. but yeah 5ft smells like mango hazey


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 27, 2009)

alright don your back then. i,ve not been on in a few weeks either, not really had the time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2009)

welcome back to the fold 1eye its all go of late donkey dicks here there and everywhere


----------



## Mammath (Aug 28, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Have you ever met kylie she is almost a dwaf!


Yeah it's amazing, 5'1" max'... yet all very proportionate...

C'mon Don, bud porn is needed...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2009)

it was almost ready this morning ive had the exhaust fan blowing on the boxes a little so its shrunk a bit but like kylie she's a perfectly formed firecracker.

now if you could get kylie and her sis in the sack at the same time.....


----------



## Mammath (Aug 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it was almost ready this morning ive had the exhaust fan blowing on the boxes a little so its shrunk a bit but like kylie she's a perfectly formed firecracker.
> 
> now if you could get kylie and her sis in the sack at the same time.....


Hmmm... there's a thought.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 28, 2009)

That would be fun, thing is though you couldn't tell if dannii was enjoying it coz her face is paralised.
I won't mention the ashes again Mam (probably). Its the one day series next and i reckon you'll make us look like mugs. Is Ricky Ponting getting much grief at home?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2009)

actually on further thinking scrap dannii youd be too busy with kylie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2009)

fridizzle muthafuckas got a heavy weekend bank holiday n all got my 8 ball n some new drug called MEOW to play with, all night xbox party an am gettin me another full fillet in the morn. 

oh n i got me 2 boxes of cheese n psychosis to rock n roll with!!!!

[youtube]eZkYlRws7Sk&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2009)

least urll have a nice smoke to come down with, tho personaly i think its like tpissing uphill into the wind and a waste of good smoke but its hard not to shoke wen ya flying lol well im very weak willed so the cat always gets the goldfish in my house lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2009)

i like the general malaise of being high shtoned and pissed, things get real fucked up when you take a sleeper to get to kip n everything goes all wibbly


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2009)

gets real messy lol, i like a tiny bit more control lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fridizzle muthafuckas got a heavy weekend bank holiday n all got my 8 ball n some new drug called MEOW to play with, all night xbox party an am gettin me another full fillet in the morn[/QUOTE
> 
> WTF is meow? is it a legal high?


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah theres a link in my cheese thread somewhere few pages back like, urll have to look for it lol willy


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.partyvibe.com/forums/drugs/33680-methadrone-mephedrone-meow-miaow-4-a.html
i found it for ya man


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 28, 2009)

Sleepers? thats asking for trouble. last time i did them i woke up in the police station with a black eye and a fine, i still don't know what happened lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2009)

aye cmm4 or some shit 


bit of early porno


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 28, 2009)

Is that cheese?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2009)

yup all cheeeeese oz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2009)

so ive been this morning to pick up me meow n it smells pretty evil but ill give a full report laters...

looks like all my Dairqueen beans have popped but the clones in the frop seem to be wilting a bit, gave em a spray n some more water in the tray :S


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2009)

hmmm I can smell it here lol good work dude, dunt let ya punters get a wiff tho lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2009)

mornin mr west your up early! yeah im gonna lay all the buds out this after n take some snaps.


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2009)

morning don mate, canny wait to have some cheese to blast the grey matter out my head


----------



## Mammath (Aug 29, 2009)

Mornin! (bed time for me)...

Hey nice looking cheesy buds there Don. I CAN SMELL THAT SHIT FROM HERE!

Watch that meow shit too, I've heard it can turn you into a real pussy... lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2009)

hahahah im a space cadet today! this missus refused my gurning advances and i sent a lot of complete nonsense txts to me pal about javelins or some shit. bring on the meow... im a tiger


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> http://www.partyvibe.com/forums/drugs/33680-methadrone-mephedrone-meow-miaow-4-a.html
> i found it for ya man


that is craaazy lol. whats next, WOOF?
good luck with that don lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2009)

its fucking genius smooth up nice high length and no comedown, im in love. goes great with a line of coke too....

PORN


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## Mammath (Aug 30, 2009)

Very nice Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2009)

tanks man,ive had a moment today...

i got a call off my boy as usuall a week before the crop is ready sayin can i get it early, so i said yeah n let him have an oscar on ticktill payday 1st

the dope is cheese n psycho nd its knockout. the lads me bestmate but hes wanting the mates rate for single ozzies n giving me jip bout it not being bone dry when hes asked for it early instead


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2009)

i told him to buy 120 an oz chink weed n ring me later lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 31, 2009)

He wants it early and on tick and cheap? Then gives gives you clog about it being damp, mates eh? i'd tell him to fuck right off and not to ask again.


----------



## GreenHouzEffekt (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice lookin nugs you got there sir.


----------



## Mammath (Aug 31, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tanks man,ive had a moment today...
> 
> i got a call off my boy as usuall a week before the crop is ready sayin can i get it early, so i said yeah n let him have an oscar on ticktill payday 1st
> 
> the dope is cheese n psycho nd its knockout. the lads me bestmate but hes wanting the mates rate for single ozzies n giving me jip bout it not being bone dry when hes asked for it early instead



People like that deserve to smoke bagseed... mates 'n all.
What a lack of appreciation 
That's like giving a 17 year old a 7 year old bottle of cab sav'.
What a waste...


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2009)

Tell him to grow his own weed next time. Thats one of the reasons i dunt sell, that and id rather smoke it lol.


----------



## Mammath (Aug 31, 2009)

mr west said:


> Tell him to grow his own weed next time. Thats one of the reasons i dunt sell, that and id rather smoke it lol.


Amen brother...


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2009)

if every one who smoked weeed enough to want to buy ounces grew a small box full we'd all have weed to spare lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 31, 2009)

is that your view on heaven west? lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2009)

no a very possible reality lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 31, 2009)

mr west said:


> no a very possible reality lol


true. legalization is the way forward, everyone is growing weed these days so in my head its gonna happen.


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2009)

but we the uk wont do that its far too sensable


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> He wants it early and on tick and cheap? Then gives gives you clog about it being damp, mates eh? i'd tell him to fuck right off and not to ask again.


yeah i told him straight. telling me 140 is a kanny expensive O, lol hes had it kushy for so long. hed get a reet shock if he tried to buy good gear in the real world.


GreenHouzEffekt said:


> Very nice lookin nugs you got there sir.


tar muchly! tho i dont have em any more lol


Mammath said:


> People like that deserve to smoke bagseed... mates 'n all.
> What a lack of appreciation
> That's like giving a 17 year old a 7 year old bottle of cab sav'.
> What a waste...


i was really quite miffed by it all but its water under the bridge.


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 31, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


>









I wish you were'nt 6 odd hrs drive away Id pay £200 on the oz.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 31, 2009)

I only share my smoke I don't sell it for fear of loosing the young ones. But I have done handy work for a friend that was in my wedding and I in his. He owes me $800 because I charged him $25 an hour and he's bitching. The regular customers pay $45-$60 depending on the type of work I'm doing. What a prick.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> wish you were'nt 6 odd hrs drive away Id pay £200 on the oz.



lol so when we having the RIU get together???

seriously we should pick a midpoint for everyone book up a function room n have it large!


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

sounds like a very good idea


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

have like our own mini hemp expo lol and cannabis cup


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I only share my smoke I don't sell it for fear of loosing the young ones. But I have done handy work for a friend that was in my wedding and I in his. He owes me $800 because I charged him $25 an hour and he's bitching. The regular customers pay $45-$60 depending on the type of work I'm doing. What a prick.....



yeah i dont think i could risk it if i had bairns to keep safe. 

yeah you never expect your nearest and dearest to start getting all bitchy about money. the whole thing has kinda made me re assess my priorities.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> have like our own mini hemp expo lol and cannabis cup



totally however the midpoint of the uk is somewhat contested depending on how you work it out...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centre_points_of_the_United_Kingdom

leamington spa or Haltwhistle ?!?!? there's only like 249 miles between the two points?!?!?


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

hmm its more whats mid point tweeen us lot lol init? Between u and welshy id say i was fairly mid point lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2009)

true. n you only have to pop doon the road you lazy bugger!!! lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i dont think i could risk it if i had bairns to keep safe.
> 
> yeah you never expect your nearest and dearest to start getting all bitchy about money. the whole thing has kinda made me re assess my priorities.


The thing about it is he's fucking loaded. He has 2 boats,1-32' and one 45' and a nice house that I helped him remodle. He drives a hummer and his wife has a BMW. I just don't get it.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2009)

the more money you have the tighter you are with it. i know some fairly wealthy people and you can practically hear them squeek when they walk their that tight.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 1, 2009)

if we all met up and brought our weed then we would be a whole new kind of stoned....lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah difrent ppls weed will prolly put me on a whitey lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 2, 2009)

Well I make Derby about the half way house we would be better off catching a plane to Newcastle £151 return for me got a floor I can sleep on don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2009)

for sure airbeds n all sorry the spair bedrooms out of action haha =) 8th best party city in the world ya know haha


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2009)

this is turning expensive lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 2, 2009)

We could desend on mr west 4 in a bed and no larger farts lol any good bashes going on at your place westy or we could do glastonbury next year


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2009)

haha, well i'm down in the southwest so let's keep this below birmingham 

i like the idea of all of us beinging some of our personal grown tasties then having a little blind tasting cup or sommat  like that table of that thar cannnnnnabis!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2009)

yeah our own RIU cannabis cup lol i can see this getting messy


----------



## Mammath (Sep 2, 2009)

I got a about a 24hr flight $$$, and I won't be bringing any smoke.
Pity for you guys, my homegrown rocks! lol
I'll have to hit you fellaz up for some puffs too but I'll buy you all a pint? lol
Gotta do it in your summer though, so it feels like winter for me, that way I'll may be able to cope drinking warm ale


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2009)

now your talking halfway to Mam is like tai pei airport Taiwan lol 

yeah we can smoke you out mam no probs 

im wondering where the warm ale myth started cos aint no one drinks warm ale lager beer or stout in this country ?!?!


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 2, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I got a about a 24hr flight $$$, and I won't be bringing any smoke.
> Pity for you guys, my homegrown rocks! lol
> I'll have to hit you fellaz up for some puffs too but I'll buy you all a pint? lol
> Gotta do it in your summer though, so it feels like winter for me, that way I'll may be able to cope drinking warm ale


One hell of a long trip just for a puff of uk cheese I know its good


----------



## Mammath (Sep 2, 2009)

I wouldn't be com'n for the cheese... I want Oscar! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2009)

so 5 dairy queen hit the ground running. and im not sure whats going on with the clones they look like they've had too much water which i thought was impossible as they need close to 100% humidity they look like they'll pull through tho im just not sure where im going wrong?!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 2, 2009)

Mine always yellow (when I'm not killing them) and loose a few lower leaves while they try to grow roots. It's not unusual for me to loose 3-4 leaves, they get all dried up and crispy. I just pluck them off. No reason to over think it.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2009)

kool, i was thinking of just clipping them off but didnt want to stress em at such an early stage. cheers 5


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 2, 2009)

I wait til they get crispy before i pluck them.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2009)

kool cheers! did you buy a cloner 5 or make one? i got various bits of kit to make one and had 0 success, the bubbles did keep the cutting really green n healthy but didnt get any roots


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 2, 2009)

I made mine. I bought one at the hydro shop but when I looked at it at home I thought why would I spend this much for something I can make myself and took it back. I didn't ask for a refund just found other stuff to spend my money on. I just picked up a pond/foutian pump. I think it's 250gpm, and glued some PVC together drilled some holes and put sprayer heads on. I don't use the bubler method. The tub is just a rubbermaid. I used a hole saw and drill to make the holes. I think I went over the making of it in my winter garden thread before the TGA thread.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2009)

wicked ill check it out man, cheers


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 2, 2009)

I found the pump on sale at Lowes for like $20 or less. It was a seasonal item and was the end of summer so they were clearenced


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2009)

ive already got a small one for a fish tank, you think that'll do me? ill take a pic when i get home


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 2, 2009)

It depends on the size of your cloner and how many spray heads you put on it. I'm not talking air pump but a water pump.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2009)

ah right my bad hmm ill see how cheap i can pick one up.

i don't need more than half a dozen clones at a time really 8 max


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2009)

my lass has just phoned. i've forgotten our anniversary........


FUCK


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 2, 2009)

oooooooohhhhhhhh don thats not gud. u in trouble?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 2, 2009)

bad move don....


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2009)

just make sure when the door opens to her, that she is hit by a cannonball of smoke right in the kisser! everything will be woooooonderrrrrrfulllll (we're talking a new age of physics, smoke with a physical presense, like iron! rar!)


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2009)

Naughty Naughty, very naughty


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 2, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I wouldn't be com'n for the cheese... I want Oscar! lol


 I'm not that way inclined, but thanks i'm flattered. I didn't realise you bowled from the pavillion end lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 2, 2009)

Get your arse to the 24 hour garage for some ropey flowers and a box of chocks. If she's just rang you that means she has only just remembered lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my lass has just phoned. i've forgotten our anniversary........
> 
> 
> FUCK


Are you fucking kidding me? Dude you need a calander and mark that shit in big bold red letters so she see's it and thinks you actually give a shit lol.....


----------



## Mammath (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey Don, I forget every now and again, no biggy.
If she really luvs ya she'll forgive ya.
Just make it up to her next time... you got another whole year to plan for it lol.













oscaroscar said:


> I'm not that way inclined, but thanks i'm flattered. I didn't realise you bowled from the pavillion end lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? Dude you need a calander and mark that shit in big bold red letters so she see's it and thinks you actually give a shit lol.....





Mammath said:


> Hey Don, I forget every now and again, no biggy.
> If she really luvs ya she'll forgive ya.
> Just make it up to her next time... you got another whole year to plan for it lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2009)

me an my girl dunt seem to do aniversarys lol we been together jus over 2 years now i spoze ill have to make a fuss next time round lol. Its also her 21st birthday coming up in feb and she dunt want me to make a fuss??? gotta throw up green shit on ya 21st its the law aint it? lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2009)

too rights man its your 21st get absolutely banjo'd n to hell with the consequences.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> me an my girl dunt seem to do aniversarys lol we been together jus over 2 years now i spoze ill have to make a fuss next time round lol. Its also her 21st birthday coming up in feb and she dunt want me to make a fuss??? gotta throw up green shit on ya 21st its the law aint it? lolol


Shit Westy, your either robbing the cradle or I had you picked for an older gent lol.

16th, 18th, 21st, 25th, 30th, 40th, etc... all need to be celebrated big time!
Man I 'let the pigeons loose!' on all those occasions.
Yeah, make it one to remember


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2009)

just had a quick peek in the veg cab and low n behold over night nearly all have roots showing!!!!! n i thought they were donald ducked.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 3, 2009)

I've noticed in my limited experience that when the clone leaves start yellowing the roots ain't far behind, nice work Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2009)

late night porn


----------



## Mammath (Sep 3, 2009)

Breakfast porn for me lol... I like it!
Looking very nice indeed mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

porn at work is completely inappropriate but i love it


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2009)

how old u recon I am then? think don already knows lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

hmmmm some say he is infinity others say knowone knows as he was raised by wolves in the kettering outback all we know is he's called fred west.....


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

eyes of a shark. cold dead eyes


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2009)

I read a very intresting book bout fred and rose called happy like murders. Very disturbing book .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

there's talk that he was actually murdering to order for some sort of witches coven, i just reckon he's a reet sick puppy


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2009)

oh the book never said anything bout witches. He was a product of his early years as far as i can tell but still no excuse.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

tis the law fo sho .... but laws are meant to be broken right so I think pretty much from about 14 on .... , 'cept now don't drink so no more 


mr west said:


> me an my girl dunt seem to do aniversarys lol we been together jus over 2 years now i spoze ill have to make a fuss next time round lol. Its also her 21st birthday coming up in feb and she dunt want me to make a fuss??? gotta throw up green shit on ya 21st its the law aint it? lolol


hellya ... wuzzup with this? I added a couple more in there too ... hahahaha!


Mammath said:


> Shit Westy, your either robbing the cradle or I had you picked for an older gent lol.
> 
> 16th, 18th, 21st, 25th, 30th, 40th, etc... all need to be celebrated big time!
> Man I 'let the pigeons loose!' on all those occasions.
> Yeah, make it one to remember


beautious most beautious!! 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> late night porn





Mammath said:


> Breakfast porn for me lol... I like it!
> Looking very nice indeed mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

aye yeah as most people are, his parents were totally bonkers too, you see the news about them two brothers that have tortured the laddy n his uncle today fucking sick in the head. 

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/uk-world-news/2009/09/03/young-boys-admit-torture-attack-on-two-children-86908-21646004/

someone's gonna fix them in jail


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

danka T danka


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 4, 2009)

I think i've read that book too Fred. Has it got a smiley acid face on the cover? He was as twisted and sick as anyone can be


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I think i've read that book too Fred. Has it got a smiley acid face on the cover? He was as twisted and sick as anyone can be


yeah thats the book, fucked up wernt he lol and his mrs too, twisted puppys.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> how old u recon I am then? think don already knows lol


Ummm... mid 30's?


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 5, 2009)

Knowledge of a 40 year old, but smokes bud like an 18 year old lmfao.


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Knowledge of a 40 year old, but smokes bud like an 18 year old lmfao.


take one away from the other and wot ya got? me a 36 year old with the body of a 75 year old and the spirit of a 16 year old lol.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> take one away from the other and wot ya got? me a 36 year old with the body of a 75 year old and the spirit of a 16 year old lol.



Shit, you and your riddles Westy. lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2009)

I dunt mean to riddel. OK I was born in the early part of 1973, I aint got any children yet, except my furkids lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

sumthin's not right 'bpout this ... can't quite put my finger on it ... hmmm .... oh yea ... the 75 yr old part .... hahahahaha! com'n westie ... another rep another rep .... we'll git u back on ur feet again ... hahahaha! 


mr west said:


> take one away from the other and wot ya got? me a 36 year old with the body of a 75 year old and the spirit of a 16 year old lol.


gotta have dem furkids ... hahahaha! 


mr west said:


> I dunt mean to riddel. OK I was born in the early part of 1973, I aint got any children yet, except my furkids lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> take one away from the other and wot ya got? me a 36 year old with the body of a 75 year old and the spirit of a 16 year old lol.


36 and dating a 20 year old (you did say she just turned 21 right?) I had that excact situation but my 21 year old acted like a spoiled 16 year old. Oh. and was a whore. If My friends still have the CD I'll post some of her nudy pic's for ya.....



Mammath said:


> Shit, you and your riddles Westy. lol


Your not to bright are ya mammath?(just kidding) Hes 36.....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 5, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> 36 and dating a 20 year old (you did say she just turned 21 right?) I had that excact situation but my 21 year old acted like a spoiled 16 year old. Oh. and was a whore. If My friends still have the CD I'll post some of her nudy pic's for ya.....



im glad im not like the rest of ma age group


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2009)

cheeeeeeeese


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2009)

Please>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

yummy yummy yummy ... lovely looking sweet girls ya have thar....!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 5, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Your not to bright are ya mammath?(just kidding) Hes 36.....


Yeah I guess my 17 years of education just didn't take lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 5, 2009)

Ha, mine either.....


----------



## Mammath (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey loving the cheese Don.
That's so gonna knock you on your arse mate.
Lovely


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks for the kind words peeps!

the cheese n psycho in 1 spliff is an interesting one, debilitating for sure. but to be honest i just want to crop the ones in the tent so i can crack on with the next lot... 

5 blue mystic clones fem
6 querkle clones fem
5 Dairy Queen reg

im going to be pushed for space again... ill probably try n steer the ship in the sog direction just colas, well just for the mystics, if i get enough females from the DQ im going to try a few styles n see how she performs.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 6, 2009)

Try the selotape method lmfao


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 6, 2009)

That cheese looks amazing. How far in is it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2009)

the selotape method?????????? say whaaat?

the cheese is about 5 weeks in fella


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 6, 2009)

Its something i did on my last lot and it worked, i'm not seriously suggesting it, i think the proper name for it low stress training, i kept taping the tops of the plant to the side of the pot and it makes the side branches bigger


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2009)

hahaha good work. im thinking about going to a more sog style grow


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 6, 2009)

Just one main bud?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2009)

yeah trim the lower branches so its focusing on the one bud.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 6, 2009)

there looking gud m8.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

I look forward to seeing what your hands and heart can do with the dairyqueen .... I look forward to that ... walking on!!~~~ 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks for the kind words peeps!
> 
> the cheese n psycho in 1 spliff is an interesting one, debilitating for sure. but to be honest i just want to crop the ones in the tent so i can crack on with the next lot...
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2009)

me too Tahoe me too evil manic laugh time.......mwahahahaha aa aahahahaha


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2009)

[youtube]/v/xaz2qkDZII4&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]

jus love this tune


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2009)

so i was stood outside work on the phone to a friend when i noticed these little fellas on the grass at my feet! flicked the caps and picked....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 7, 2009)

better chesck them out 1st might u bad mushroom


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

are they what you think they might be? I friggin luv shrooms (word, like he said ... the right onesa ..... hahahahah!) ... I really do have to get my act together and grow sum again ... lots ton'o'spores .... yeeehhhaaawwwwww!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2009)

well i asked the gaffer to have a butchers as hes done more picking than me n he said their pukka! result

besides whats the worst that could happen ahahahaha


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2009)

the worst that can happen is they will kill ya lol. Prolly not tho u aint got many there, id make some tea with em and neck the lot lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2009)

im not gonna touch them meself i dont do shrooms as such ive had a few close calls with them.


----------



## ReggaeGanja (Sep 7, 2009)

id like to gear those stories ayy... and so r they shrooms r not? cuz they dont rely look like emm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2009)

lol i went off the deep end big time. took 2 acid on a school night n ended up a gibbering wreck trying not to open my eyes. floor was coming up to meet the ceiling in what can only be described as a cross between the giants causeway and paisly. 

ended up i pissed me mates bed through fear of going to the toilet, didnt sleep all night then had to get a bus back across country like 2 hours on a rush hour buss with 3 oz of dope stinking of piss with everyone sideways glancing me..

all i remember was hiding behind my paper not being able to read the melting words thinking please god let it end soon. i couldnt smoke weed for about 2 months after without it feeling like i was coming up. my girlfriend of 6 years finished me over it. 

and thats why the don doesnt do halucinagenics. tho i tried shrooms after n had another meltdown, thought everyone was laughin at me but really they were just laughin cos they were wrecked. ive not tried anything since.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

real shit huh ... wow ... many thanks and props for sharing that .... yup, I suppose we all have sum a them ....  Walking on!!~~~


Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol i went off the deep end big time. took 2 acid on a school night n ended up a gibbering wreck trying not to open my eyes. floor was coming up to meet the ceiling in what can only be described as a cross between the giants causeway and paisly.
> 
> ended up i pissed me mates bed through fear of going to the toilet, didnt sleep all night then had to get a bus back across country like 2 hours on a rush hour buss with 3 oz of dope stinking of piss with everyone sideways glancing me..
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2009)

you've got to be mentally strong to do shit like that and in some ways i'm mental granite and in others like jelly... 

went out for 10 mins before work n picked mesen a handful more tho


----------



## Mammath (Sep 8, 2009)

Hoolie Doolies are poison.
I've done enough acid in my time to know they're not good for you 
My 2c...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah ill stick to my white drugs much better imo

my new nutes came!! Humboldt county's gravity n purple maxx, let the fun and games commence!!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 8, 2009)

Whites no good either Don, but you strike me as young fella and I can't blame ya for enjoying ya time.
Live it up... I did, but the shit catches up on you... 

So is the PM for trichs?
...and the gravity for finishing?

What's ya plan?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah i hear ya man but ive got a few years in me yet. i know ill have to slow up eventually but till i get kids or have to pass a drug test im recreational garbage head.

dont see a problem with it unless its affecting your health, life or relationship. (the missus is straight edge)

yeah the pm is for upping the crystals n resin production n general donkey dick hardening and gravity for finnishing up 

i just wanted to try something a bit different cos to be honest pk13/14 didnt really give me girls the umpf i wanted, overdrive kicks them up a notch but i dunno bout using it in coco


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2009)

ok brief updaterino 





the bambinos





the middle two are the querkle. cheese left n right. querkle taking soooo long to even show pistils never mind 8 weeks in veg. subcool: this better be some outstanding smoke...


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2009)

lol looking top hole mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2009)

whomever anonymously repped me cheers! 
right fukin on ....


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 8, 2009)

I think my rep buttom is broken wont let me rep anyone.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 8, 2009)

Your going to have to let me know how the Querkel is my friend. I still haven't germed any of mine yet.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 8, 2009)

I got a medical and drug test at work in 2 weeks and i ain't had a smoke for a week and its killing me FFS. I hope 3 weeks is enough to get it out me system lol. I only do white drugs too Don. Hallucogens ain't my bag anymore and i don't bother with charlie too often coz i live up north and its cack


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 8, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I got a medical and drug test at work in 2 weeks and i ain't had a smoke for a week and its killing me FFS. I hope 3 weeks is enough to get it out me system lol. I only do white drugs too Don. Hallucogens ain't my bag anymore and i don't bother with charlie too often coz i live up north and its cack


If it's a piss test you should be fine, make sure you drink plenty of OJ or other juice the morning of to flush your system. I have a blood test on the 18th and have been high n dry for almost 3 weeks already. It can take up to 4 weeks to get out of your system if their checking blood.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 8, 2009)

Its a piss test, i have them every year. This is the 2nd one i'm having coz i've only been in this job for about 20 months. Last time i smuggled in someone elses piss coz i only had a weeks notice lol. they tape the taps up and put a dye in the bog so you can't dilute the sample. I wonder what they'd say if i said i'd been to Amsterdam and had smoked weed "legally", I know what they'd say "you're fired" probably

BTW the cheese looks the bee's knees Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Your going to have to let me know how the Querkel is my friend. I still haven't germed any of mine yet.


*will do of course when it finally shows me some buds ill be posting in the tga thread... im giving them their first feed of purple maxx tonight... *


oscaroscar said:


> I got a medical and drug test at work in 2 weeks and i ain't had a smoke for a week and its killing me FFS. I hope 3 weeks is enough to get it out me system lol. I only do white drugs too Don. Hallucogens ain't my bag anymore and i don't bother with charlie too often coz i live up north and its cack


*fella your not askin the right people! i can buy good stuff at 60 ahalf henry n rocketfuel at 50 a g but its only .8 the guy has even been telling people its .8 cos its so fucking good.
*


oscaroscar said:


> Its a piss test, i have them every year. This is the 2nd one i'm having coz i've only been in this job for about 20 months. Last time i smuggled in someone elses piss coz i only had a weeks notice lol. they tape the taps up and put a dye in the bog so you can't dilute the sample. I wonder what they'd say if i said i'd been to Amsterdam and had smoked weed "legally", I know what they'd say "you're fired" probably
> 
> BTW the cheese looks the bee's knees Don


*Much obliged fella yeah the cheeses are getting there, 3 weeks to the 9 week mark, i was going to let them go 10 weeks this time but im hoping by using the gravity ill have them like they'd be at 10 by 9 weeks. 

so far ive been easy on the nutes with them but im gonna see how far i can take it with a couple of them.

i used to work in the vickers factory making car parts, all the lads in there were doidge as fuck on parole n tags etc n one day one of the lads asks me if i kinow anyone who he could buy some clean piss from. i thought long and hard and realised all my mates are wreckheads...
*


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 9, 2009)

Iv got the cheese on 5ml of hesi bloom & 2.5ml canna p/k per lit gives me a ppm of 1100 ph 6.8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2009)

so far ive pushed them up to 5ml A+B canna + 5 ml PK per 2 litre with a dose of big bud and 2.5 ml of hammerhead for good measure. didnt even bat an eyelid.

no idea what the ppm or ph is but my plants arent burnt?!?!? doubt ill buy a meter unless i start having problems


----------



## Mammath (Sep 9, 2009)

I think good genetics grow themselves.
Keep 'm healthy, and let 'em do their thing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2009)

tis true tis true, but i've got the thirst for my babies being all they can be haha i cant wait till i go percy n grow maffis trees


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 9, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> *last time i smuggled in someone else's piss*


lmfao hahahaha


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 13, 2009)

You've been a bit quiet Don, everything kool and the gang?


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 14, 2009)

Whats happened to don all of his pics are gone????????????
dont tell me he has been kicked


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 14, 2009)

whats the score don? where are ya mate? i hope tings are kushty


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2009)

word! i was away to the isle of wight for Bestival awesome fun. aqm severely broken now tho. babies look good im going to do a full update the morrow ish n post some besty pics.

not sure why my pics are gone????


----------



## Mammath (Sep 14, 2009)

I think there must have been a hiccup on the weekend in RIU land, because I lost a few pics from my thread as well.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 14, 2009)

glad ur back don, thought summit had happened to ya. getting a bit worried. hope u enjoyed ur weekend


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 14, 2009)

Isle of wight, thats a fair old trek for ya


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 14, 2009)

u were nearly in france lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 15, 2009)

Glad your ok mate





I was like a worried parent lol 
Not like you to go off with out telling us


----------



## Mammath (Sep 15, 2009)

There's a lot of love in this room... 

Good to know you were just busy having a good time doing yourself in again mate lol.
We should have known


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 15, 2009)

I see you have lost your elite status is this why your pics are missing?


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2009)

I knew where he was lol, sorry i didnt say owt. Is that u finished ur meow now don?


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 15, 2009)

Still fks with my head snorting plant food meow lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2009)

you'd think i made a habit of it........

feeling the love peeps TY!

well actually its official I'm getting old. i hurt like a train hit me I've pulled my back in several place lifting what should have taken half a dozen Sherpas a couple of goes up the hill... and I brought drugs back i mean for me thats an unheard of... couldn't finish me plant food. or me green. n i was toking massive fatties like a chimney. 

good time had by all. seen some amazing live music and some shockers....
legend of the weekend SEA SICK STEVE. 

[youtube]qqfDgvgC7no&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]

man has about 3 guitars with him and they have about 7 strings between the lot of them. ive never seen a man rock the fuck out with a plank and a string nailed to it.

anyway on with the show... im only doing a phone cam update but here they are anyway...






da babies





my not so indy dairy queens.




cheese at 7 weeks 





the rest!

ill be doing some manoeuvring tonight ill take proper pics then.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2009)

wtf where is my elite status gone? guess i should put some more money in the hat.


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2009)

I started out with nothin and still got most of it left. I love seasick steve, in a little little wile i shall be a happy man


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 15, 2009)

Im happy skining up another cheesey biff


----------



## Mammath (Sep 15, 2009)

hehe... so your were giving it ya best Don.
Always good to pull up sore after a bit of training 

All looks good green wise, lovely.

The only reason you had Elite was because you were fortunate lol.
Now that fortune has moved on and it's time to feel like me
Some of us paid for that shit and never got it!

Now lets grow some shit!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2009)

well ive been thinkin about when i hit my picture limit its going to be in like 500 pics or some bollocks so i might just purchase an elite an use it as my second account for picture purposes. you can use it if you want to man?! 

aye me girls are doing good the tent is where its at tho i burnt the top of the querkle, but while i was away me mate who was lookin in one moved me fan/filter over so i can raise me lights another 10 inches or so. she's already looking good tho


----------



## Mammath (Sep 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well ive been thinkin about when i hit my picture limit its going to be in like 500 pics or some bollocks so i might just purchase an elite an use it as my second account for picture purposes. you can use it if you want to man?!
> 
> aye me girls are doing good the tent is where its at tho i burnt the top of the querkle, but while i was away me mate who was lookin in one moved me fan/filter over so i can raise me lights another 10 inches or so. she's already looking good tho


Number one... How can you still be buring shit? lol.
Number two... There is no Elite to purchase! That boat sailed many moons ago lol.
Do what anyone has to do and start a pic account... just don't pay for it mate 
No-one really gives a rats ares around here I suspect.


----------



## Mamz (Sep 15, 2009)

*Oh hi Don.
This is my first post 
I think your an excellent grower and hope you can help me.
Please take a look at this pic and tell me why my buds are getting soooo big! 
Why are the leaves curling up like they are getting to hot or something 







LMFAO
PMSL


No-one gives a fuck!
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2009)

i know i know but i was away for a couple of days n well i thought the querkle had finished its spurt.... 

so buying an elite membership doesn't give you jack shit no more eh? booooooo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2009)

Mamz said:


> *Oh hi Don.
> This is my first post
> I think your an excellent grower and hope you can help me.
> Please take a look at this pic and tell me why my buds are getting soooo big!
> ...



*I dont help noobs son. go look at the FAQ section. your plants all burned n shit curly leaves = bad parentage. you'll never be able to grow trees....  *
*
oh yeah welcome to RIU!!! *


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2009)

how rude u r don lol but funny and cute so i love ya. What makes a plant a tree????


----------



## Mammath (Sep 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *I dont help noobs son. go look at the FAQ section. your plants all burned n shit curly leaves = bad parentage. you'll never be able to grow trees....  *
> *
> oh yeah welcome to RIU!!! *



LMAO


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> how rude u r don lol but funny and cute so i love ya. What makes a plant a tree????


A tree is when the steam is 4" thick and buds the size of fat cats


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> how rude u r don lol but funny and cute so i love ya. What makes a plant a tree????


*aaaah grasshopper the question is not what makes a plant a tree but how big is your garden*


Mammath said:


> LMAO





welsh wizz said:


> A tree is when the steam is 4" thick and buds the size of fat cats


*
MyGirls knows bout trees and Fdd so far those two are the only boys on RIU to my knowlwedge popping out trees...* 

*oh to live in cali** eh*


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 15, 2009)

Mblaze has got some friggin huge jack herer trees. 
Whats elite? and paying for stuff on here? This is the only forum i've ever been on so i know fuck all about them lol. I'm a total noob with computers, Does that mean that Don won't speak to me now i've admitted being a noob? 

I'll get me coat


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 15, 2009)

hey don been waiting for your thread to pop up in my subscriptions,
was getting a wee bit para for a while there. glad too see your ok tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Mblaze has got some friggin huge jack herer trees.
> Whats elite? and paying for stuff on here? This is the only forum i've ever been on so i know fuck all about them lol. I'm a total noob with computers, Does that mean that Don won't speak to me now i've admitted being a noob?
> 
> I'll get me coat


*On yer bike sunshine! hahaha divent be daft. *


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey don been waiting for your thread to pop up in my subscriptions,
> was getting a wee bit para for a while there. glad too see your ok tho.


*

they'll never take me alive! aye am all gravy mate if a bit battered n bruised from the weekend*!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2009)

cheese










querkle


----------



## ReggaeGanja (Sep 15, 2009)

fukin delliciousss 
!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2009)

muchas gracias ReggaeGanj pull up a chair its only gettin better for the next 2 weeks


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 15, 2009)

Looking awesome Don. Are those the cheeses?


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2009)

what happend to Normans mother?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Looking awesome Don. Are those the cheeses?


*cheers fella! some cheese some psycho and 2 Querkle the close ups of the larger colas are the cheese. *


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> what happend to Normans mother?


some say shes in my cupboard under the stairs, others say ive been smokin her


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[email protected]


----------



## Mammath (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd be happy too dude!
They look great, your best yet.
Man I've seen some real improvement in many growers around this network and Don your right up there mate.
Your stock just went up another notch in my book dude.
Magnificent!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 16, 2009)

looking mint don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I'd be happy too dude!
> They look great, your best yet.
> Man I've seen some real improvement in many growers around this network and Don your right up there mate.
> Your stock just went up another notch in my book dude.
> Magnificent!


*thank you Mam! its all down to what you put in and what you can crib off the guys that have been in the game for time, like yourself. its like rolling a spliff over the years you pick up little ways of doing certain things from different spliffs you've smoked, switching to coco deffo upped my game*. 

*i think for shits n giggles ill post a pic of 12 months ago and a recent one *



Lil ganja princess said:


> looking mint don.


*tar muchly princess! *


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

from humble beginnings





lol no tent, no white paint, no nutes, an electrical setup that could have burned down the house, oh and the missus going nuts at me putting the light on at 7am on a saturday morning..... 

to this






tent, nutes, carbon filter, more expensive nutes, a dedicated grow room 

and I've cleared half my debt in 1 year. only 7 grand to go


----------



## Mammath (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm talking about the growing dude and quality.

Take the $ sign out of it otherwise your another cheap whore here for blowjob lessons! lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2009)

I recon i could give a bloody good blow job but non of u's could afford me, unless u have plenty of thats green stuff i like lol


----------



## Mammath (Sep 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> I recon i could give a bloody good blow job but non of u's could afford me, unless u have plenty of thats green stuff i like lol



eeew! I need to shower and soak in metho!

I could afford you baby


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I'm talking about the growing dude and quality.
> 
> Take the $ sign out of it otherwise your another cheap whore here for blowjob lessons! lol.





mr west said:


> I recon i could give a bloody good blow job but non of u's could afford me, unless u have plenty of thats green stuff i like lol





Mammath said:


> eeew! I need to shower and soak in metho!
> 
> I could afford you baby


honestly i leave my thread for 5 mins and come back n its man whore season... sheeeesh

im here as we all are to better our knowledge of the art from that is weed, and of course the furthering of our own narcissism. i know you hate the commercial cowboys mam but i am what i am at least till things are back on track. of course i love smoking my homegrown kick arse gear lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2009)

Id even take my teeth out for u mammath mate  Its all a step up from wot i used to we i was a base head lol.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 16, 2009)

LMAO, I love you guys


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 16, 2009)

should i b worried lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> from humble beginnings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow man....impressive progress. Great stuff. I will catch up on your adventures some time. Sounds quite similar to what I went through, espeically with the mrs! LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

hahaha thanks man yeah the missus was getting well aggro at me putting this massive buzzing noise on and of course the room being like you were camped out on the Sun. not good with a hangover on a saturday like.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

i was with the missus at me folks place week before last n they were doing the embarrassing photo's thing n lo n behold i found a picture of my first ever grow!!! ill have to see if i can borrow it next time.

i think i got the seeds in a bag of like half a kilo from a fishing tackle shop, all males about 12 or so in one massive pot out in the back garden straggly as hell and screaming for death lol me aged about 12 man if only id started then...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 16, 2009)

with age comes wisdom lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2009)

you have to be young and stupid to become old and wise lmao


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> I recon i could give a bloody good blow job but non of u's could afford me, unless u have plenty of thats green stuff i like lol





mr west said:


> Id even take my teeth out for u mammath mate  Its all a step up from wot i used to we i was a base head lol.





Lil ganja princess said:


> should i b worried lol


Why dosen't he take his teeth out for you? Is that why your growing so you can pay for his greedy green eyes?


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Why dosen't he take his teeth out for you? Is that why your growing so you can pay for his greedy green eyes?


lmao i was gonna say in reply to lgp that i take em out for her lol. Id rep+ ya ww but its not playing i need to spread more love


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 16, 2009)

I dont need the rep I can feel the love from here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

damn this place has more manlove than if freddie mercury had elton john over....


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 16, 2009)

Whats the matter Don you not happy with your sexuality


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

my sexuality is spot on its you lot im worried about fella! hahaha


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2009)

U feeling left out buddy? Theres plenty of love to go around lol. Just give me 5 mins to recover and im good to go lol.>>>>>>>white widow yummy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

dude thanks for the offer n all that but i aint no ones second choice....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

ok guys im looking at new carbon filters n thinkin i want a decent one that i can refill. and my tubing is 100mm 4inches to you n me...

anyway should i get a bigger one and a reducer or just get a smaller one that will fit without?


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok guys im looking at new carbon filters n thinkin i want a decent one that i can refill. and my tubing is 100mm 4inches to you n me...
> 
> anyway should i get a bigger one and a reducer or just get a smaller one that will fit without?


 
What price you looking at Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

ive been lookin at around the 60-70 mark


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 16, 2009)

rhino are good but i dont think you can take it apart normaly bonded.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't think a carbon filter is something to try and get cheap coz it could be your most important bit of kit IMHO. I'm gonna need a good one for my new arrivals, oooh i canny wait lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah im not gonna scrimp this time my first can was a no frills one and its had a good innings. 

yeah oscar the cheese n co are some serious stinkers mate. stinking bishop has got nowt on exodus cheese.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> rhino are good but i dont think you can take it apart normaly bonded.


i think i want one i can refil if im gonna go the hole hog


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

ok boys n girls, the cannabis cigar





the ingredients cheese/ psycho/ honey oil x 3 ak48/ bluemoonshine/ errrr i cant remember the other.( it was chiesel )





The weedkebab





the badly packed kebab. heheheh at this stage i wondered if i should just scrap it n hit me pipe





50/50 is it going to fall to bits...





its all coming together 





the finnished article





obviously the thread comes off and the skewer comes out. but its going to need a few days for the leaves to dry. it could quite feasibly fall apart when i spark it mind...


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 16, 2009)

thats crazy, hop it works out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

cheers! me too it it took me ages to collect a few different types of oil. if it falls apart theres gonna be bongs til breakfast


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2009)

wow and wow again lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok boys n girls, the cannabis cigar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im pissing myself




I love it 
You got a new product the finest cigar in the north £38 each


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice stogie Don lmao


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 17, 2009)

oh man, that's amazing! I wanted to make me one of those since I was like 18 and I saw it in the joint rolling hand book. We just made tulips instead back then! LOL!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> wow and wow again lol





welsh wizz said:


> Im pissing myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oscaroscar said:


> Nice stogie Don lmao





SnowWhite said:


> oh man, that's amazing! I wanted to make me one of those since I was like 18 and I saw it in the joint rolling hand book. We just made tulips instead back then! LOL!


*thanks peeps!! it was a mission n a half i tell ya. but im not going to do cartwheels till its lit n smoked fine.

its probably only around £20-25 but hell its free when its my gear lol

n yeah snowy i've now completed everything in the book taken me best part of 10 years like but hey ho... there's 3 or 4 things in the book i've made and thought what a fuck on i doubt ill ever make them again. this is deffo one of them.


*


----------



## Mammath (Sep 17, 2009)

That fucker is probably enough smoke for a party of people and then some.
Nice going dude.
Can you smoke it straight away or do those wet leaves need time to settle into place and dry?
What's it tied up with?
Give us the details. I want to make one but don't have the book!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *n yeah snowy i've now completed everything in the book taken me best part of 10 years like but hey ho... there's 3 or 4 things in the book i've made and thought what a fuck on i doubt ill ever make them again. this is deffo one of them.*
> 
> **


LOL....u say that, but you have not smoked it yet my friend!  Once that leaf has dried out properly, I bet it will taste and smoke just amazing man!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 17, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Give us the details. I want to make one but don't have the book!


http://www.weedfarmer.com/joint_rolling/cannabis-cigar/cannabis-cigar.htm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2009)

Mammath said:


> That fucker is probably enough smoke for a party of people and then some.
> Nice going dude.
> Can you smoke it straight away or do those wet leaves need time to settle into place and dry?
> What's it tied up with?
> Give us the details. I want to make one but don't have the book!


*yeah its gonna be a few days but i just realised i can make a cigar a whole lot easier with a lot less time n effort. take one fat indica leaf smear honey oil down one side pour ground up weed onto the sticky edge roll it up and re stick the other side with more oil add another leaf wrapped round the same way n its done. 

damnit 

should be enough to write an elephant off for an afternoon 
* 


SnowWhite said:


> LOL....u say that, but you have not smoked it yet my friend!  Once that leaf has dried out properly, I bet it will taste and smoke just amazing man!


*heres hoping man who knows i might even make a video of it smoking IF it works out lol*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2009)

[youtube]4qsWFFuYZYI&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]

these boys have too much time


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 17, 2009)

lol that video was a trip, im so high


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

its cool aint it, remindes me of being 12 again lol. 8 bit rocks lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2009)

totally old nes games n sega ah man those were the days was never big into spectrum n that but had an amiga 500 dunt it take ya back


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2009)

so i thought id have another go at fimming after reading a few of the guides uncle ben n mblaze but god knows if i got it right?!?! 

the dairy queen babies 







deffo not the sativa pheno that Tahoe has and ive only spied the odd double serrated but its early days yet...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2009)

real rap...............

[youtube]3h8f1uR_omM&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Mammath (Sep 18, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so i thought id have another go at fimming after reading a few of the guides uncle ben n mblaze but god knows if i got it right?!?!
> 
> the dairy queen babies
> 
> ...


So where's the fimming?
...because you know how fucking good I am at the shit!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2009)

shit i dont know man i aint managed it yet lol


----------



## Mammath (Sep 18, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shit i dont know man i aint managed it yet lol


No need to dude, you got plenty of bud sites there, and they look great Don't fuck with them lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2009)

lol you reckon?! theres 5 plants there dude


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 18, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol you reckon?! theres 5 plants there dude


I thought that was one plant after FIMing at first! Was thinking fair play, nice FIM. LOL.....but you know I like to top/FIM, so I would do it if I were you. It's a shame Natmoon is not about here anymore. His FIM'd plants were incredible, but he's not been around for a while and has deleted all his lovely pics!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah id be chuffed if it was just 1 baby, trial n error being as it is i might get the snip just right one of these crops .... 

yeah natmoon aint been around in a while guess hes gone for good if his pics are. shame the guy knew his shit


----------



## Mammath (Sep 18, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol you reckon?! theres 5 plants there dude


lol... I though there was just one plant to 
Oh... well then... yeah, I'd top a couple and fim the others for a comparison.
Toppings easy because it's a sure thing.
Fimming, eer well, just bite into the node more than I did and it should do the trick.
Worst that can happen is you slow the top down a bit and promote the bottom branches to grow out.
You can't go wrong lol.


----------



## JimmyPot (Sep 18, 2009)

ganjaman13 said:


> dude mere words are not enough to describe picture 4 nice grow


 Exactly!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2009)

Mammath said:


> lol... I though there was just one plant to
> Oh... well then... yeah, I'd top a couple and fim the others for a comparison.
> Toppings easy because it's a sure thing.
> Fimming, eer well, just bite into the node more than I did and it should do the trick.
> ...


yeah man im suckin n seeing but its too late for a topped vs fimmed well maybe not ahaahah 

im sure once ive done it once ill be like what are you guys having trouble with . well maybe not eh. 

tgif boys n girls im off to Moe's!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2009)

JimmyPot said:


> Exactly!



hahaha thanks dude but it aint my grow that one ill pass on the compliment tho lol that pic is like near a year old.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2009)

ok guys n gals im fucking devastated. words dont fully describe the anguish. 

i was in the grow room yesterday when i noticed something odd one of the cardboard boxes i store plant pots n shit in had what looked like a big wet patch on it... 

you guessed it. MOULD fucking tons of it all up 3 walls in the spare bedroom i use its bad its bubbled the paint off its soaked the carpet and was inside the tent on the mesh vents. its completely ruined the landlords spare bed and i fear its actually gone through the floor into downstairs flat. 

so Don & Mrs Don's saturday afternoon consisted of moving everything out of the room ( covered on mould ) moving everythin out of the tent. onto the landing . bleach wiping down all the walls and furniture washing the indside of the tent and moving the plants back. im going to pick up my humidifier this afternoon. worse still the mould wasnt just in the spare bedroom but all along the wall on the outfgacing external wall ( on which runs our clothing cupboard. which yup you guessed it has mould in it) 

if it wasnt for the fact that i was staying strong for the missus we'd have both been in tears. the house had a damp problem and i aggravated it big style by not venting my grow properly.

so after that war and peace tale of woe comes the really bad news. im shutting down. my querkle finnish in one month which should give me about enough time to paint the walls n skirts then depending on how carpet cleaning goes ill have to get a new carpet put down. im hoping my pal will be kind enough to take the contents of my veg room and finnish them i cant bare to think ive wasted all that time money n effort to be binning clone only and tga genetics. 

then i need to find a new house and move before i can set up again. the one and only positive i can see in this is that ill finally be shot of the mites.










yes the silvery bits are indeed beads of fucking condensation.


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2009)

thats one of the sadest tails i have heard all year. That really sucks big fat hairy salty ones don mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks westy im stgill pretty gutted about it all, the missus has been having dreams about mould all night. but in the words of the governator 'I'll be back' 

lesson learnt. new house new setup cooltube and real ventilation. gonna get a house n not a flat so i can have a garden and a cat. 

its actually drying out pretty quick in there so hopefully damage will be minimal. 

dons dont do painting and decorating. they do pot growing FFS.


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2009)

your a poet and ya didnt realise lol..........
gonna get a house n not a flat so i can have a garden and a cat.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 20, 2009)

It'll be fine Don. It'll dry out in no time and then find a way to vent the moisture/heat directly outside and the problem will be solved. I vent mine straight outside through one of those vented bricks (which was luckily already in the room). I know it seems bad now but you'll find a way round it, its a good job you found relatively early before it did some REAL damage.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 20, 2009)

that sucks, ma heart goes out 2 ya man


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 20, 2009)

shit mate......I'm really sorry for you and you mrs. That's a nightmare!!! Hope you can keep those genetics alive till you work things out though. All the best man.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 20, 2009)

Hope everything works out man, best of luck


----------



## Mammath (Sep 20, 2009)

Bummer dude. I'll know you'll get it sorted though.
I still don't understand how even high RH can make the carpet wet?
Did you get some spillage a while back of something?


----------



## ReggaeGanja (Sep 20, 2009)

poop poor man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> It'll be fine Don. It'll dry out in no time and then find a way to vent the moisture/heat directly outside and the problem will be solved. I vent mine straight outside through one of those vented bricks (which was luckily already in the room). I know it seems bad now but you'll find a way round it, its a good job you found relatively early before it did some REAL damage.


*to be honest the only way i can continue to grow in the present surroundings is if i run the dehumidifier in the grow room which is what's looking likely at least till i know how shits going to play out. 

i cant put a hole in the wall or the ceiling and i cant run an outlet to the window as its the front of the house n will be suspect. i've considered a lot of options n its just not do-able. 

*


mr west said:


> your a poet and ya didnt realise lol..........
> gonna get a house n not a flat so i can have a garden and a cat.


*lets hope my decorating skills are as good as my word smithery eh... *


Lil ganja princess said:


> that sucks, ma heart goes out 2 ya man


*thanks princess, im still totally bummed*


SnowWhite said:


> shit mate......I'm really sorry for you and you mrs. That's a nightmare!!! Hope you can keep those genetics alive till you work things out though. All the best man.


*cheers fella im gonna work round shit, my pal will look after my 20 in veg if needs be so i recon ill be able to keep shit rolling.*


SICC";3111053]Hope everything works out man said:


> Bummer dude. I'll know you'll get it sorted though.
> I still don't understand how even high RH can make the carpet wet?
> Did you get some spillage a while back of something?


*cheers fella yeah i know it'll work out eventually its just a bitch in the here n now lol. as for spillage, no. not a drop but the high humidity in tent had to go somewhere i guess and i did have a lot of stuff pressed up against the wall so i had it coming really. i could kick myself. *


ReggaeGanja said:


> poop poor man


*itll be reet in a few weeks.*



*Thanks for all the well wishes n support peeps! its much appreciated. on the plus side i have a friend in the business who has a front carpet cleaning so i may not have to completely shut down. its all up in the air at the minute.

i got the dehumidifier in there n took like 10 litres of water out overnight. the floors nearly dry so the paint stripping can begin soon. 

while i had the girls out i trimmed all the lower straggler branches n got me a half a jar of popcorn to make bho with and i think i've had some mall success with Fimming the dairy queens !!! i think......






**tonight im blazing the weed cigar. i need to get fucked up*


----------



## Mammath (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah... what a great time to burn that f*cker down.
Love to be there dude.

Goodnight Don lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 21, 2009)

we might not see him for a while now. You're gonna grow roots wherever you smoke that thing. Typing will be out of the question due to impaired vision!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2009)

hahahah night mam! ill have a good cough for ya! ill take some pics n maybe a vid depending on how it works out. 

n yeah snowy i think ill be a write off for a good few hours... cant friggin wait


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 21, 2009)

Fkin hell mate it never rains it pours.






Whats the rental market like up with you? down here as soon as a property comes up for rent its gone by the next day £550 pcm 2 beders.
Glad I own mine Id hate to buy it now though for £160,000 the 1 down the road just sold for.

Hope you cigar dose the trick tonight for you






Heres a fat cheese one for you


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2009)

cheers WW bud! I know i seem to lurch from one disaster to the next but apparently that's life 

no idea what the rental markets like tbh but ill have to start investigating, tho i think ill wait till after xmas and its associated costs 

aye the cigar should make me forget just about everything


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah night mam! ill have a good cough for ya! ill take some pics n maybe a vid depending on how it works out.
> 
> n yeah snowy i think ill be a write off for a good few hours... cant friggin wait



hell yea man a pic or vid would be cool

+REP to you


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2009)

cheers SICC! its going up in flames tonight fo sho! 

just ordered a new rhino filter (cheers ww) £41.65 ebay. its a deal its a steal its the sale of the [email protected] century.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 21, 2009)

ebay is the best place on earth lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 21, 2009)

Would moving the tent away from the wall help? You'll get through it mate. I can't remember the phrase but its something to do with the mother of invention or some shit lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ebay is the best place on earth lol



I just got a full set of golf clubs and bag tee's and balls for the grand total of 25 quids. Now if that aint value i dunt know what is lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2009)

well my mates have gone out to see orbital so the cigar is gonna wait for another day.... a couple of bowls instead.

the tent is now well away from the wall lol necesseity is indeed the mother of invention  

ebay is a danger when you sit at the internet everyday haha nice score tho westy. didnt have you pegged as a golfer lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2009)

ok so i think i may have managed the fimming?!?!?





psychosis @ 8 weeks





querkle- real hairy still 5 weeks to go





cheeeeese grommit! @ 8 also





talk about towering calyx formation






less is definitely more with the gravity stuff im backing off the nutes a little for a week before flush.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2009)

lookin good there mate


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2009)

loving normans mother. I would rep ya mate but im not aloud to lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 21, 2009)

lovely buds man, just lovely.......and it looks like you succesfully missed! LOL


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 21, 2009)

oh that shite is fecking bad ass bro....damn son your one happy fella

woohoo


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2009)

that would be the drugs that do that.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok guys n gals im fucking devastated. words dont fully describe the anguish.
> 
> i was in the grow room yesterday when i noticed something odd one of the cardboard boxes i store plant pots n shit in had what looked like a big wet patch on it...
> 
> ...


 
Daaaaamnn!!! That sucks dude. I have 2 dehumidifiers running in the basement because I couldn't control the humidity over the summer. It isn't a problem in the winter. At least your bud isn't mouldy.....


----------



## Mammath (Sep 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok so i think i may have managed the fimming?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful Don.
You may have even got that fimming right! 
Good work mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2009)

SICC";3116954]lookin good there mate :weed:[/QUOTE]
[COLOR=Purple]cheers man n yeah so far so good !:joint:[/COLOR]
[quote="mr west said:


> loving normans mother. I would rep ya mate but im not aloud to lol


ah west cheers fella, aye norms the name and his momma's got game!


SnowWhite said:


> lovely buds man, just lovely.......and it looks like you succesfully missed! LOL


tar muchly snowy yeah i reckon ill get at least 4 colas off each DQ not the fabled 8 but a step in the reet direction.


KiloBit said:


> oh that shite is fecking bad ass bro....damn son your one happy fella woohoo


hey kilo thanks for droppin in fella, n yeah im stoked with the tent. i just wish id upped the program from the beginning lol 


mr west said:


> that would be the drugs that do that.


hey man i dont do drugs?!?! its a vicious rumour started to discredit the Don 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Daaaaamnn!!! That sucks dude. I have 2 dehumidifiers running in the basement because I couldn't control the humidity over the summer. It isn't a problem in the winter. At least your bud isn't mouldy.....


dude your right on! it was a close run thing the mould was on the mesh vent of the tent it would have been a matter of days before the buds would have been wrecked... i think i should be able to continue if i run the dehumidifier in the tent room. would be better if i was still in soil, im giving the querkle double what she was drinking before the mould business.


Mammath said:


> Beautiful Don.
> You may have even got that fimming right!
> Good work mate.


hahahah cheers fella, maybe i should write a Fimming tutorial ala uncle ben... or not.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 22, 2009)

there looking realli gud. well done on the fimming. looks like u might have a handle on it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2009)

tar muchly princess! here's hoping!!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey Don, did you realize this journal's 1 year birthday is coming up? She was born 9/25/08. 

Are you going to have a party?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Hey Don, did you realize this journal's 1 year birthday is coming up? She was born 9/25/08.
> 
> Are you going to have a party?


hahaha no i had no idea man! but hell yeah why not! ill make the cake  

how are you spending your 1000th post???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

the cigar wasn't quite the success i hoped it was going to be. it was a little hard to hit due to the thickness of the skewer making a tube down the thing it was like sucking through a straw  still we hit it like 10 dollar whores n got fuckin caned but half way down it was too much effort so i cut it up n now have an 8th of REALLY honey oiled weed.  

i could kick meself tho i thought the skewer was thicker than needed when i started

I'm going to have another go doing it in a much simpler way once i've made some more honey oil tonight! ill keep ya posted


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KT-r2vHeMM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

these baby DQ's got more roots than damian marley





some great lower branching already coming in









hopefully they aren't progressing faster cos their males but time will tell...




group shot

i carried them into the dining room to repot n the missus asked if i was binning them  i told her it would be like chuckin 50 bar doon the drain


----------



## Mammath (Sep 23, 2009)

Look at those cocolossal roots! Nice.

That early branching is excellent.
I'm getting a chubby!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

any longer i think theyd have been root bound! 4 weeks veg and their going in!

only a week till the real donkey show starts mam  keep it in your pants bro


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 23, 2009)

off to a great start Don....looking very healthy. I really hope the female/male ratio is good for you man. When will you be flowering?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

cheers man yeah they're real healthy lookin nice root growth. their all pretty uniform height so im hoping their all girls and dreading that their all boys haha ill be putting them in when the cheese n psycho come out. first 4 are out in a week or so and another 3 in another week.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 23, 2009)

Make room for the boys Don and collect some jizz from them.
Good genetics only cum along every now and again.
If you get some fellaz from this bunch, make the most of what they got to offer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

yeah i hear that but i dont even have space for the girls mam i had to give two away last night to make room for the DQ's, im re housing my cheese n psycho mums to a pal which will give a bit of breathing room but i still have no seperate chamber for males especially with my grow room being down for repairs. 

but i know if i do get some DQ jizm i should put it to good use


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 23, 2009)

I collected pollen from all 4 of the males i found so far. I got pissed and threw out the 3rd Vortex male before I realized it. I was just getting tired of the sausage fest.....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 23, 2009)

sauasage fest where? (looks around) i cant c it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

at the rate im going ill have little to cross it with anyway 5.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 23, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> sauasage fest where? (looks around) i cant c it lol


Your right but here's a bunch of ladies showing off their tops.....


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2009)

Which is this Five?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah 5, that thing looks like it's made of playdough!  Nice.
Did you grow it in a jelly mold? lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 24, 2009)

looking realli gud, i agree with mammoth. i looks ike playdough


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 24, 2009)

That's the Ch#1. When I get some time i might try to see which of the parents have the droopy leaf trait. They are starting to curl down on the one that's only 4 weeks in so it's not from heat or anything like that. It's just how it grows. The outside lips on the leaves are so tightly covered with the tric's they curl down.....


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 24, 2009)

oh happy days....plus rep+


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks like over watering, other then that they look great


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 24, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3132965]Looks like over watering, other then that they look great[/QUOTE]

?? whu ??? huh??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2009)

eh ?!? where 5's or mine?!?! i dont think either look over watered tho ???

so im totally excited i found a boynana on the cheese!!!!! 





i thought it was a rock solid female strain ?! hopefully ill get some decent pollen to put back onto the cheese n psychosis?! cheese seeds anyone?!?!? 

wooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

bonus pic querkle


----------



## Mammath (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't know how much pollen you'll get from one one flower Don but good luck.
That Querkle bud is gorgeous. Can't wait to see that develop over the next few weeks.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

what mam said .... querkle looks awesome ...


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 25, 2009)

^^^^^^^

mmmm, querkle! Looks lovely!! That just has some filling out to do now. That's gonna be a fat cola man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

word guys cheers! yeah the cola is filling up a treat i keep having to remind myself its still got 4 weeks left. im on mould patrol every day with fat colas come mould problems....


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 25, 2009)

Cheese seeds




I tryed and had no luck forcing hermi whats your secret


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

its a complex method known only by the top shamans of a secret geordie tribe said to live under the tyne bridge and speak in a tongue no man can hear.

fuck knows mate just got lucky


----------



## Mammath (Sep 25, 2009)

No one can hermie a plant like the Donstar! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

hahaha no one else seems to manage to themselves into the scrapes i do mate..

anyone tried dried mango pieces from morrisons? man those things are delicious especially after a few pipe hits


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks whoever repped my prose?!?!


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2009)

Have a bannana. Plants looking lovely mate, ill be watching to see what comes of the nanna


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

thats awesome ... I luv that stuff!!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha no one else seems to manage to themselves into the scrapes i do mate..
> 
> anyone tried dried mango pieces from morrisons? man those things are delicious especially after a few pipe hits


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2009)

I had half a dozen fresh figs today yummy wen ya got cotton mouth lol


----------



## Mammath (Sep 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> I had half a dozen fresh figs today yummy wen ya got cotton mouth lol


Now that sounds like a recipe for a good colon flush!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

TMI ..... TMI ..... Let's stick with the edibles and their immediate vcinity .... and not the other end .... ... hahahaha!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2009)

well the day started out healthy n ended up in drunken takeaway..... ruby murray hmmmmmmmmm have a good weekend fellas.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 26, 2009)

Iree mun...


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well the day started out healthy n ended up in drunken takeaway..... ruby murray hmmmmmmmmm have a good weekend fellas.


Sounds like a bad start to a great end. 
Iv got f all to do today so Iv started early and Im on my 2nd spliff already 
its not even 10am


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Sounds like a bad start to a great end.
> Iv got f all to do today so Iv started early and Im on my 2nd spliff already
> its not even 10am



init great waking and baking wen u got fuck all to do but


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2009)

lol ive been up since half 8 had a bacon butty delivered a limestone fire surround and had a quick pipe or 3. bloody foodshopping now


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2009)

bacon butty delivery service :O would this be the significant other taking on a second job, or a fo shiz niz butty delivery service!:O i was up at 2am smoking the house out with some burnt bacon and toasted bread  you don't know how glad i am there is not central fire system and just poxy removable smoke detectos

no wak n bake here until i go and buy either tobacco or a bic lighter


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 26, 2009)

RIGHT


welsh wizz said:


> Sounds like a bad start to a great end.
> Iv got f all to do today so Iv started early and Im on my 2nd spliff already
> its not even 10am


RIGHT


mr west said:


> init great waking and baking wen u got fuck all to do but


WRONG


Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol ive been up since half 8 had a bacon butty delivered a limestone fire surround and had a quick pipe or 3. bloody foodshopping now


WRONG


tip top toker said:


> bacon butty delivery service :O would this be the significant other taking on a second job, or a fo shiz niz butty delivery service!:O i was up at 2am smoking the house out with some burnt bacon and toasted bread  you don't know how glad i am there is not central fire system and just poxy removable smoke detectos
> 
> no wak n bake here until i go and buy either tobacco or a bic lighter


PLEASE NOTE; WAKEN N BAKEN NUTHINELSE IS BETTER ..... please do it for the good of our society .... it needs help!


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2009)

RIGHT Quote:
Originally Posted by *welsh wizz*  
_Sounds like a bad start to a great end. 
Iv got f all to do today so Iv started early and Im on my 2nd spliff already 
its not even 10am _

RIGHT Quote:
Originally Posted by *mr west*  
_init great waking and baking wen u got fuck all to do but _

WRONG Quote:
Originally Posted by *Don Gin and Ton*  
_lol ive been up since half 8 had a bacon butty delivered a limestone fire surround and had a quick pipe or 3. bloody foodshopping now _

WRONG Quote:
Originally Posted by *tip top toker*  
_bacon butty delivery service :O would this be the significant other taking on a second job, or a fo shiz niz butty delivery service!:O i was up at 2am smoking the house out with some burnt bacon and toasted bread  you don't know how glad i am there is not central fire system and just poxy removable smoke detectos

no wak n bake here until i go and buy either tobacco or a bic lighter _

PLEASE NOTE; WAKEN N BAKEN NUTHINELSE IS BETTER ..... please do it for the good of our society .... it needs help!


Its the only way to fly


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hemp Airlines ... the only way to fly ...

[youtube]RfmRKHtzfFs[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2009)

Lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2009)

shit thanks for puttin me back on the right track. time for a big fat pipe of mj n off to the bath for an hour.......................................


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2009)

i love a nice hot bath lol, but it wrecks me worse than any weed could lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2009)

man i love the simple shit in life sunday morning lie ins with the missus breakfast in bed good pipe of some vintage ak48 n a deeeeeeeep tub of steamy bubbles. 

pub lunch and a snooze on the sofa this after... its a wonderful life.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 27, 2009)

u watching the F1?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2009)

hahah no chance im going for a fat lunch n few britneys 

enjoy princess!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm jealous... may bath doesn't hold enough water for me to get a good soak going.

Either my bath is too small or I'm fucking huge!

Enjoy your day if rest mate.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 27, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> u watching the F1?


I'm gonna watch it....it's in the dark!!!! 20:00 local time in singapore. Cool stuff, night time GP!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 27, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> I'm gonna watch it....it's in the dark!!!! 20:00 local time in singapore. Cool stuff, night time GP!


ye nxt week will b the same in japan.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2009)

so i was in the tent changing the filter over n thought id take a couple of snaps. 

psychosis





cheese 





tent





vag cupboard i mean. er slip of the tongue into the....... 





clones of querkle, blue mystic, 2 cheese mums n 1 psycho, 5 dairy queen seedlings.

the new filter is a few inches longer than the old one and has already made a massive difference smell wise.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 27, 2009)

awesome Don. Those buds are looking soooo sticky and swollen.

Clones look lush and healthy too. Nice stock! 


EDIT: vag cupboard....LOL....just noticed that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2009)

cheers fella im super stoked with their development compared to my first two that were in soil. these put them to shame you can just see the difference in how much the calyx's have developed. 

ill dig out the pics n do a comparison the morrow.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 27, 2009)

Freakin awesome Don. I was gonna do mostly cheese but now i'm thinking mostly psycho, decisions decisions. yeah cheers for that Don lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 27, 2009)

i prefer the pshco over the cheese. but i aint got a filter. damn there smelly


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 27, 2009)

stank n stank n stank n ..... more stank .... wow ... I love this shot ...


----------



## Mammath (Sep 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> psychosis


This one aint too shabby either! 
Magnificent work Don.
Everything looks great!


----------



## ablepipeman (Sep 27, 2009)

that bud looks bad ass! where did you get the psycho and are they good for outdoors?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Freakin awesome Don. I was gonna do mostly cheese but now i'm thinking mostly psycho, decisions decisions. yeah cheers for that Don lol


*yeah personally i prefer the high and the taste of the psycho but the cheese is a worthy adversary too  *


Lil ganja princess said:


> i prefer the pshco over the cheese. but i aint got a filter. damn there smelly


*me to lgp! my new filter has totally knocked the cheesey smell down to nil id really recommend a rhino filter you can get an extended version for 4" ducting too perfect for the cheese n co *


tahoe58 said:


> stank n stank n stank n ..... more stank .... wow ... I love this shot ...


*cheers T im at that stage now where i could sit mesmerised in front of these babies all day*


Mammath said:


> This one aint too shabby either!
> Magnificent work Don.
> Everything looks great!


*thank Mam yeah im really looking forward to chopping these babies just so i can whip the DQ's in ASAP. and im down to my last 8th of heads*


ablepipeman said:


> that bud looks bad ass! where did you get the psycho and are they good for outdoors?


*cheers for droppin in ablepiper! the psycho came from the same cheese fairy. sorry man i dont think youll be able to get it in the US or is midwest in your address midwest uk? no idea bout outdoors tbh westy might be able to shed some light on that one???*


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> .


That vag is well stuffed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2009)

lips like a padded coathanger


----------



## ablepipeman (Sep 28, 2009)

don thanks I am in the us....damn it lol! I will keep searching for a strain for next season. I am interested in a skunk strain....mostly super skunk. Have u heard or do you know how it does? I hear the yields are big and potentcy is good as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2009)

no worries man there's tons of strains that use skunk#1 or superskunk as the backbone of the breeding. i personally havent grown straight skunk or #1 but jack flash is well worth a go.

check out oscaroscars journo for pics! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/183193-grow-journal-nuff-said.html


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 28, 2009)

The skunk I grew was a red hair ended up being a monster indoor over 6ft with a 400 hps even though it was a learning curve it yealded loads and after curing had a good taste and hit.


----------



## ablepipeman (Sep 28, 2009)

welsh nice....i wanna do a big outdoor skunk next season....can't wait!


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 28, 2009)

If its anythink like the red hiar you will have an oak tree growing outdoors what a yeald that would be


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2009)

well the shit hit the fan.

the missus was in the bedroom looking for a pair of shoes when she spotted more mould. on her expensive handbags shoes and of course her posh silk dress. those of you with wives and gf's will know that this is life and death. much shouting, tears and an enormous gin n tonic later. the missus is moving back to her mothers tonight.

to crown this off i went to water the girls and found mould in the top cola of one of the cheese and a bit further down one of the psycho's. so ive chopped the 3 that were due on the 30th with milky trichs. not quite the amber i was hoping for but maybe the reduced number in the tent will make for better air flow. thankfully i caught the mould early i reckon ive only lost 4 or so grams.

ive got 4 more cheese n co coming out in a weeks time then the last 2 out will be querkle in 3 ish weeks. the veg cupboard is going to a pals to finish off and im officially shut down. till i move house n fuck knows how long that will be.


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 29, 2009)

Bad news there mate






Good luck with the house hunt.

That would have cost me £££s if the wifes stuff got fked up looks like you best take her shopping this weekend


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 29, 2009)

shit man, sorry to hear that. You got some fat buds there to chop down though, even if a little earlier than planned.

Hope it all works out for you and your mrs. And make sure your mate takes good care of your clones and stuff. Hell, I wish I could have one of your DQ's man. I'd love it real good! LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah its going to cost probably more than the crop. 

fucking house hunting at Christmas too 

sometimes i wonder if i was Hitler in a previous life


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> shit man, sorry to hear that. You got some fat buds there to chop down though, even if a little earlier than planned.
> 
> Hope it all works out for you and your mrs. And make sure your mate takes good care of your clones and stuff. Hell, I wish I could have one of your DQ's man. I'd love it real good! LOL


yeah he'll be takin care of them dont you worry hahaha hes a decent guy hes gonna split the harvest with me. so im only half as gutted as i could have been i guess.

cheers for the well wishes fella


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

Holy shit Don. Is the Mrs moving out permanantly? You'll be popular with the inlaws having thier little princess move out coz of your druggie house wrecking ways lol. I'm glad i own mine, no nosey landlords an shit. But the Mrs would go fucking mental if my druggie ways wrecked our gaff. At least you caught it relatively early. Where they expensive shoes/bags that were fucked? My mrs would cut my knackers off (seriously) if i damaged hers. She's got one pair that she never wears and cost nearly 300 notes, I don't understand, apperently lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2009)

you seem to have a grasp of the situation oscar mate yeah. silk dresses multiple treble figure handbags. thankfully most of her dresses n clothes are fine, but another day or 2 n id have been minus a couple of plums.

as for moving out its temporary till the mould is sorted( she's got bad asthma and has had a chest infection she cant shift for weeks. another nail in the coffin.... it wasn't really an argument i couldn't argue with any of it.)


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2009)

sorry to hear bout all the shit going down Don mate, i feel for ya. In fact id of prolly lost my head and ripped the tent down and said fuck it. Props for sticking with it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2009)

if i didnt need the £ to buy new handbags and pain mate ..................


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

New handbags mean new shoes too FFS. This is gonna cost ya man, i feel for ya. Did you buy the stuff in the first place as prezzies?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2009)

don't forget the dresses. if she's getting new bags, then she needs new dresses to compliment the bag, and shoes to compliment the bag and dress as oscar sais, fun times? i think not!


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 29, 2009)

Dont forget the hairdressers make up and beauty therapy


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

Women only need make up and perfume coz they're ugly and smell bad. Don't tell my Mrs i said that lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> New handbags mean new shoes too FFS. This is gonna cost ya man, i feel for ya. Did you buy the stuff in the first place as prezzies?


some of it yeah some she moved in with. and yeah new shoes new dresses new this new that i dont care really as long as she's happy. 

a wise man once said 'keep the woman in your life happy and everything else will fall into place'



tip top toker said:


> don't forget the dresses. if she's getting new bags, then she needs new dresses to compliment the bag, and shoes to compliment the bag and dress as oscar sais, fun times? i think not!


man im just pleased the really expensive shit er i mean stuff wasn't destroyed.


welsh wizz said:


> Dont forget the hairdressers make up and beauty therapy


I think ill probably end up treating us both to a spa weekend or something 


oscaroscar said:


> Women only need make up and perfume coz they're ugly and smell bad. Don't tell my Mrs i said that lmao


hahahahahaha watch out ozzy you never know who looks over your shoulder.........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2009)

think im gonna get me good and pished tonight...


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think im gonna get me good and pished tonight...


Thats pretty much a norm for me lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't blame ya mate.


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2009)

I dont enjoy the weed as much wen i drink. But even I would go up aldis and buy a create of ale


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 29, 2009)

Dons a Gin man not pale ale lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2009)

i think i hear the sweet song of scotch calling my name.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2009)

i finished the gin last night


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2009)

early finish. pub time


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

I've had an early finish too so i'm watching the cricket. England have gone back to their normal game FFS


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2009)

you guys are gonna chuckle...

so when i pulled everything out of the room. i pulled out the bed i had upturned stood against the wall and found a blocked up airbrick in the corner of the room. i ripped the front off it ( it was an artex'd oover floor tile stuck to the wall ?!?! ) so ive made a new cover out of cardboard and gaffer taped my outlet duct to it.

now all i have to do is put the room right. and hopefully i can continue. im still counting nee chucks just yet. ill re assess when the rooms right .


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice one Don, All systems go again lol. Thats exactly like mine and it should sort the heat out a bit too. Your mate will be gutted when you get your plants back lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2009)

that will help no end Don mate. Soon be sorted mate I hope lol


----------



## Mammath (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice one Don.
Just be careful if your crib is connected by the wall cavities that your not blowing the smell of cheesy skunk through the building into other peoples places.
If it's filtered your fine.


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 1, 2009)

Thats one bit of good luck youv had don things are on the up, only if you had seen that when you moved in.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Nice one Don, All systems go again lol. Thats exactly like mine and it should sort the heat out a bit too. Your mate will be gutted when you get your plants back lol


*seriously im soooo fucking chuffed its sorted. checked my temps n humidity this morning 24c and 51% absolutely spot on. i could kick meself, if i hadnt been in such a hurry when i moved the op i would have noticed the blocked airbrick... *

*i gave him a blue mystic cutting and a querkle one and ill be giving him a cheese momma to take cuts from next week. he wont be getting the rest now!*


mr west said:


> that will help no end Don mate. Soon be sorted mate I hope lol


*already on the road to recovery!!!*


Mammath said:


> Nice one Don.
> Just be careful if your crib is connected by the wall cavities that your not blowing the smell of cheesy skunk through the building into other peoples places.
> If it's filtered your fine.


*yeah im filtered right up now mam got a fancy rhino filter even tho its not all that fancy to be honest i would say my cheapo one had better build quality* *my only concern is now that when it gets colder theres going to be hot air pumping out like steam. but im going to stick with night time lights on to cover it up...*


welsh wizz said:


> Thats one bit of good luck youv had don things are on the up, only if you had seen that when you moved in.


*dude i know if only i wasn't so hasty it could all have been avoided...
well still be moving but i think i can persuade the missus to let me finish what i've got and get xmas out the way. 

thanks for all the kind words n thoughts fella's its like a dark cloud has shifted  blaze one for the don>>>>>>
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2009)

some querkle for yall















the 2 on the right are the same plant, ill take some more at the weekend


----------



## Mammath (Oct 1, 2009)

Blazing dude


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2009)

ta muchly fella! 3 weeks to go but probably 4, i wonder when im going to see some colour change


----------



## Mammath (Oct 1, 2009)

Damn Don, they got a lot of growing to do with that display of stigma.
I can for see some maginificance to come!
Shit I'm ordering some Subcools shit right now!
That is some fine genes dude.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2009)

truly mam, you wont be disappointed! out of the 5 beans i got there were 3 females, 2 with less hair and 1 that is literally covered to the point i cant see the calyx's ive taken clones but my cotton bud labelling system wasn't quite what i thought it would be ie the ink ran when i watered haha 

im going to give har a week on a good high dose of pk then purple maxx to finish. the hairy pheno is drinking 1.5 litres per day no bother 

ill take some comparison pics come the weekend


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 1, 2009)

can't wait for that bro...hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2009)

the 3 cheese i took down tipped the scales at 7.3 oz not the greatest yeild but the buds are dripping in crystals. much more than my last run of cheese n psycho the only thing ive done differently is the dehumidifier in the last few days. i can only put it down to that?!




















im a bit dissapointed again that theres no monster buds but the gear smells divine.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 1, 2009)

Yummy, that's dried out nicely mate.
Looks delicious.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 1, 2009)

7oz of cheese is not to be sniffed at Don. I've been venting like that since i started and that was through last winter and there was no visible signs outside but make sure your filter is effective coz it'll skink outside. My filter stopped working almost overnight and i've got a copper living a couple of doors down, needless to say i shit myself. I creosoted the fence to cover up the smell and drove 140 mile round trip to find a hydro shop open on a sunday FFS.


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the 3 cheese i took down tipped the scales at 7.3 oz not the greatest yeild but the buds are dripping in crystals. much more than my last run of cheese n psycho the only thing ive done differently is the dehumidifier in the last few days. i can only put it down to that?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lucking fovely, u dunt get monster buds off cheese but wot u get is grade a shit, gonna be cuttin my 1 cheese and one psychosis next week, cant wait lol. How long did u leave em b4 cutting?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Yummy, that's dried out nicely mate.
> Looks delicious.


*aye it smells absolutely gorgeous like. while i was in rearranging the tent and propping up the querkle  it smells like sweet grapes man i wish they'd stuck with smellyvision you could all have a sniff*


oscaroscar said:


> 7oz of cheese is not to be sniffed at Don. I've been venting like that since i started and that was through last winter and there was no visible signs outside but make sure your filter is effective coz it'll skink outside. My filter stopped working almost overnight and i've got a copper living a couple of doors down, needless to say i shit myself. I creosoted the fence to cover up the smell and drove 140 mile round trip to find a hydro shop open on a sunday FFS.


*ouch man 140 miles?!?!? id have just turned it off for a day n shut the door but then again weve seen where my cowboy techniques have gotten me.....

7 oz is a decent number but really im a bit dissapointed at not getting 3 a piece in 11 litre pots but what ya gonna do eh.*


mr west said:


> lucking fovely, u dunt get monster buds off cheese but wot u get is grade a shit, gonna be cuttin my 1 cheese and one psychosis next week, cant wait lol. How long did u leave em b4 cutting?


*it mos def is some grade A combustibles fella fo' shizzle! i chopped at 61 days but she could have gone another week no probs. i left 4 cheese n co in the tent to mature another week to assess the difference. the missus was going acka so i had to chop to keep the peace.......

im off for a sneaky pipe afore work!!!!
*


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 2, 2009)

Give it another 10 days don, it makes it so much a heavier body and brain numbing buzz I can tell the difference between my two.
The youngest 1 me & my mate is stoned the other turns us into zombies


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

yeah im gonna let them go as long as they ask for and then a bit longer, i had intended to do it with those 3 but as i say the missus was going berserk and thankfully ive still got 4 more in that i can let go. their exactly 8 weeks today. but its not like ive got nothin to toke while i decorate....


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2009)

u wont be doing much decorating if ya smoking the fromarge mate. Cheese is a well lazy stone man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

i was thinking that i might finish off the MEOW stuff just to help get shit done faster... the toon kick off at 3 bells...


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2009)

just the thought of doing that makes me shudder lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

hahahah i know what you mean snorting it was possibly the worst drug experience ive had. like etching a line to the back of your dome with a soldering iron


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> some querkle for yall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very, very nice man!! 

So you were venting out through a blocked vent? ooopppss! Why the fuck would anyone block up a vent? No wonder your house has general damp problems if someone went round and blocked all the air bricks up! Shit man.....who the f*ck did that?  Glad you figured it out though buddy. Do you still plan to move though?


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the 3 cheese i took down tipped the scales at 7.3 oz not the greatest yeild but the buds are dripping in crystals. much more than my last run of cheese n psycho the only thing ive done differently is the dehumidifier in the last few days. i can only put it down to that?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and that's even nicer! I want some!!  I can smell it from here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2009)

cheers for the bumpage snowy!

man im a hungover shadow of the don i once was this morning... im supposed to be decorating, but i think the recovery position is in order where the iron bru?????? 

yeah the airbricks had had floor tiles glued to them and been artex'd over. what fucktard thinks that a good idea?

well be moving in the new year ive convinced the missus to let me finish everythin in the veg cupboard so im a happy man. its only costing me a new pair of shoes and a matching handbag

the cheese wasnt quite dry so i dumped it out over night. down to 161.7 grams now. its weird tho it seems to have completely bypassed the hay smelling phase completely


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2009)

Cheese wont ever smell of hay lol u can oven dry that shit in 15 mins on 215° and itll still tatse better than slanty thats been cured lmao. Thats one of the reasons its a defo keeper in my tent.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2009)

word i wont be letting her go lightly


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 3, 2009)

the smell of the cheese is truely amazing. My 6" carbon filter seemed somewhat insufficient for the cuts I grew out last year. Wish I still had that!! I'm looking forward to see what my blue cheese brings me though. I smoked some a while back and just loved the taste, more than that of the cheese I grew. It was still real cheesey though!! 

Glad you sorted things out with the mrs too and can keep things running. You must be a happy man! and with all that cheesey shit to smoke as well!!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 3, 2009)

tottaly cheesed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah man im well happy! i was thinking of doing another run of some blue gear but i can only find feminised blue moonshine beans from dutch passion, which hermied like hell last time so im not gonna bother.

i have just ordered a 10 pack of chernobyl instead even tho i cant pop them till i move...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man im well happy! i was thinking of doing another run of some blue gear but i can only find feminised blue moonshine beans from dutch passion, which hermied like hell last time so im not gonna bother.
> 
> i have just ordered a 10 pack of chernobyl instead even tho i cant pop them till i move...


but at least uve got them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2009)

well almost lol ive got to go n get a postal order n im not going out in 70 mph gales with a hangover. no way no how....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 3, 2009)

it can wait till monday lol. its the weekend chillio


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2009)

damn straight lgp im still in my dressing gown


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 3, 2009)

thats what the weekends for, but im dressed coz i aint got a dressing gown


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2009)

aint that the truth. it is most definately not for painting the mouldy bedroom


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 3, 2009)

well me and mr west are busy at the kitty ranch this weekend


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

fuk I can atest to that ... man that is so true ... the DQ is completely debilitating .... THE BEST for sure ... for the right times, not all the time. it makes my thumbs numbs .. SAY that FAST!!!!!


mr west said:


> u wont be doing much decorating if ya smoking the fromarge mate. Cheese is a well lazy stone man


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2009)

200 pages Don ur nearly as bad as me for waffle lmao. You reminded me of that blueberry cut my mates got from djshorts.. Ill have to get on to him bout that lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2009)

more waffle than captain birdseye 

so i was up me mates last night n took down a psychosis clone i gave hime that had a 600w all to her self for 7 weeks she had 9 to flower and oh my god even the straggler branches at the very bottom of the plant were so filled out thelooked like mid buds. eassy 4 oz off the beast.


----------



## vertise (Oct 4, 2009)

i am not sure if you have answered this within you journal but did you top or fim or anything. Lst maybe. btw good job


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome buds. Is he happy with it? Such a classy plant lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2009)

i normally try to FIM but end up toppind i do some supercropping after that

im going to try my hand at some lst just today actually

cheers!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2009)

hes extatic mate we took 30 clones


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hes extatic mate we took 30 clones



trouble is wen u smoke a lot of psychosis is u get really really stoned and do fuck all else, I love it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2009)

hahah i never hadve that problem i get baked and function pretty normally to be honest but thats cos i dont smoke every day any more.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats a beauty Don. It chucks a spanner in the works for me now though coz i was gonna do lots of small ones but now i'm thinking of doing a few big 'uns lol I'm all confused now and i dunno whats best, it was so simple 5 minutes ago lmao "thanks" Don


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Thats a beauty Don. It chucks a spanner in the works for me now though coz i was gonna do lots of small ones but now i'm thinking of doing a few big 'uns lol I'm all confused now and i dunno whats best, it was so simple 5 minutes ago lmao "thanks" Don



if u do em small they wil proly only yield 3 quarters if u do em big urll prolly yield 1.5 oz a plant possibly id do lots of small ones over a few big ones


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2009)

id let them veg to about 2 n a half foot then flip em i got just shy of 2 oz a piece off 3 plants but then again its quality over quantity


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2009)

i took about a quart of cheesey pop corn tonight lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2009)

i tucked in to some vintage ak48 yesterday, been cured for about 4 months it was smooth like a velvet hammer. i don't think ill be smoking anything that hasn't been cured for a month minimum from now on.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 5, 2009)

I bet it tastes great Don.
I got shit that's better than 12 year ol' scotch. lol

Welcome to the conaserz club dude


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 5, 2009)

but u can only leave ur weed to cure for that long if ya ave a decent supply to keep ya going untill its cured. coz then otherwise u ave ta buy slanty.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I bet it tastes great Don.
> I got shit that's better than 12 year ol' scotch. lol
> 
> Welcome to the conaserz club dude


*fo shizzle manizzle! man it was such a smooth toke compared to how it was fresh. now if only id had a 12 year old scotch to sup it with that would have been a match made in heaven*



Lil ganja princess said:


> but u can only leave ur weed to cure for that long if ya ave a decent supply to keep ya going untill its cured. coz then otherwise u ave ta buy slanty.


*haha princess i dont really toke that much maybe a Q a month tops. and all the slopes round my way have been collared its drought drought and a select few of my mates that have primo shit to toke 

*


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 5, 2009)

17 years for this one.......mmmmmm......lovely!!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 5, 2009)

not a very big drinker. fink ive had 2 glasses on wine an a glass of jaques cider this year


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2009)

lol ive been sloshed all weekend hahaha 

im more a glenlivet man snowy


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol ive been sloshed all weekend hahaha
> 
> im more a glenlivet man snowy


had some of me dad's 16 year Glenlivet last night after Sunday dinner. lovely stuff! I've really got into my single malts these last few years. Dalwhinnie is one of my favs. Not so keen on the really smokey/peaty ones mind. Laphroaig for example.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2009)

me either man if i wanted me booze to taste of soil id drink guiness....  i love a good malt


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2009)

Spirits make me vilent.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2009)

lol being violent makes you violent westie alcohol is a mood amplifier...


----------



## KP2 (Oct 5, 2009)

subscribing, don't mind me


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 5, 2009)

hehehehe ... folks .... looky lookie there .. that is some some dank frostiness ... yyyeeeeoooowwwwzzzzaAAAAA!!!!!! 







re: the Scotch ... Lagavulin .... is one that I have liked ... can't remember the name of another .... me and liquor do not do welll .... I just can't stop when I start ... so I never start anymore ... hehehehe! Walking on into a fabulous new week! ThermoNuclearified!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2009)

KP2 said:


> subscribing, don't mind me


 *welcome to the show!*


tahoe58 said:


> hehehehe ... folks .... looky lookie there .. that is some some dank frostiness ... yyyeeeeoooowwwwzzzzaAAAAA!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man your really lovin that dairy queen eh T hahaha good work fella. not tried lagavulin, but i do like islay malts, who knows i may give it a try. but its dangerous havin a bottle of scotch in the cupboard....


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 5, 2009)

hahahah ... yeah ... me an the liquor had our relationship ... it didn't end well ... so we rrespect each other mostly ..... a good single malt can't be beat though ... unless it is accompanied by a bong and some dank from our own gardens ... hahahaha! yes I am truly luvin trhe DQ. I think it has as much to do with my own lack of exposure to other strains as its dankness ... I'm sure its a good measure but for me it is just so different and so pleasureable ... I really do freakin love it .... and the purple goo and DQ buds continue to swell and grow and crystalize .... I'll have to take sum pics ... like I said in my thread ... them my be stunted and slow but giving them the time will max their potnetial anyhooo .... walking on!!~~~


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2009)

its definately a love hate thing hahah i love it till the morning. then i hate it but ill still love it a little bit...

bring on the pics dude i want to see the dq's in their glory


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 5, 2009)

will do .... prolly later today ... 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> its definately a love hate thing hahah i love it till the morning. then i hate it but ill still love it a little bit...
> 
> bring on the pics dude i want to see the dq's in their glory


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2009)

[youtube]NlpzrN8OmhA&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 5, 2009)

excellent ... just in time for another bowl ... many thanks DGT!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2009)

[youtube]Op4n0pGQ3F4&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]

the querkle smells so good its unreal my pal i gave cut to had some probs with it seemed to be soaked in water in the pot but the buds were crispy so he chopped it 2 weeks early said it made his missus stomach turn it was that strong.

i cant wait to see what shes like at 8-9 weeks...




psychosis @ 9




querkle @7




querkle @7




cheese @9




psycho @9




cross tent shot for shits n gigs





the creche DQ's blue mystic, querkle another couple of weeks n they go in maybe staggered maybe not well see


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 6, 2009)

nice looking buds there don. gud work


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 6, 2009)

yeeoooooozzzaaaaaa!!!! those bud photos of cheese and pyschosis at 9 are sicko schmicko ..... and made that missus sick to her stomah? whoa .... that must be pretty powerful. the frostings and tight buds wow ... just fukin wow! 


Lil ganja princess said:


> nice looking buds there don. gud work


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 6, 2009)

mmmm yeah...that cheese looks real close.....swelling up a treat! How long till choppity chop!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> nice looking buds there don. gud work


why thank ye kindly princess! 


tahoe58 said:


> yeeoooooozzzaaaaaa!!!! those bud photos of cheese and pyschosis at 9 are sicko schmicko ..... and made that missus sick to her stomah? whoa .... that must be pretty powerful. the frostings and tight buds wow ... just fukin wow!


cheers T, i know made her feel queasy and it was taken 2 weeks early. its gonna be a handle with care job


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

excellent show Don, that querkle jus keeps going dunt it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> mmmm yeah...that cheese looks real close.....swelling up a treat! How long till choppity chop!!


well after the mould fiasco n chopping them at just before 9 weeks im going to let them go probably near 10 weeks which is next friday but who knows if they look done ill take the blade to them! i want to see little to no hairs and all amber on them 


mr west said:


> excellent show Don, that querkle jus keeps going dunt it lol


cheers westy yeah they show no signs of slowing up yet, ive been hammering the nutes in aswell and no sign of burn at all they're at 5ml A & B, 5ml pk, and 2ml purple max and the odd dose of big bud for shits n giggles.


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

LOL get it in em lol i agreee cheese loves the feed the psycho not so much but still loves it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2009)

aye the cheese n norm have a few bits of burn about em but nothin too bad


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

our cheese and psycho's are the same age aint they?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2009)

just about fella cant be much in it if a few days


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

your gonna dry and cure urs tho lol, im gonna try to lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2009)

hahah good luck with that westy ! i know how you toke...


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah good luck with that westy ! i know how you toke...


Like an 18 year old thats just found out what his cock is for.


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

yep smoke it till its chafed lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2009)

chapstick  hehehehheeh


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 6, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Like an 18 year old thats just found out what his cock is for.


aint that age getting lower lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 6, 2009)

14 or so in the UK innit? 

i guess mr west and mr don (mr don or _the_ don?) know each other in person.

i know what you mean about "trying" to cure it, i'd gotten through half the widow before common sense jumped in


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 6, 2009)

but y must u deprive urself i u have the bud. enjoy it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> 14 or so in the UK innit?
> 
> i guess mr west and mr don (mr don or _the_ don?) know each other in person.
> 
> i know what you mean about "trying" to cure it, i'd gotten through half the widow before common sense jumped in


never met the man?!?!?! don G&T is one of many names but better than most i get haha 


Lil ganja princess said:


> but y must u deprive urself i u have the bud. enjoy it


Im not depriving myself at all, i dont smoke enough to run out to be honest. dope is like money its there to be spent


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 6, 2009)

haha, forgive me. you seem to chat like brothers or such 

but if you were talking like brothers, and i was taking me and my brother into account, then talking like brothers could be anything from a hsared reef to taking a table tennis bat to his head  smoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooke a smokeeeeeeeeeeeeee i've lost where i am


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

I talk to most ppl like i know em and we been chatting on the forum for a couple of years now lol, familiarity breeds contempt lmao.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> psychosis @ 9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cola Bump!
Damn Don looks like it's cola time over at your crib mate.
Looking real good dude


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> haha, forgive me. you seem to chat like brothers or such
> 
> but if you were talking like brothers, and i was taking me and my brother into account, then talking like brothers could be anything from a hsared reef to taking a table tennis bat to his head  smoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooke a smokeeeeeeeeeeeeee i've lost where i am





mr west said:


> I talk to most ppl like i know em and we been chatting on the forum for a couple of years now lol, familiarity breeds contempt lmao.


 contempt for the don eh westy......

what can i say jealousy is a green eyed monster  jk

[youtube]e7HPqi5uVeo&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Cola Bump!
> Damn Don looks like it's cola time over at your crib mate.
> Looking real good dude


danka danka fella it certainly is that time, im wondering now how many to put into the tent when ive chopped the remaining babes in the wood. ive got 13 in vag, but their only little im thinking a good mix up and take some clones of the kids but the missus may go crackers.....


----------



## Mammath (Oct 7, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> danka danka fella it certainly is that time, im wondering now how many to put into the tent when ive chopped the remaining babes in the wood. ive got 13 in vag, but their only little im thinking a good mix up and take some clones of the kids but the missus may go crackers.....


I think that's one of the problems with this kind of perpetual and limited space.
When you keep throwing in plants, that could do with a lot more vegging, your yield per plant is shite!
You really need a decent size veg area, to set the girls up.
... and that is gonna piss the missus off lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2009)

I have no contmpt for you Don, I do have love for u tho big sweaty man love lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah im kinda getting used to the missus not being impressed with my growing antics but i am undeterred!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> I have no contmpt for you Don, I do have love for u tho big sweaty man love lol.



awwwwww big sloppy kisses XXXX

folks will talk...


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2009)

lol, let em talk Im not ashamed hehehe!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

ahahaah out loud n proud !


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2009)

anyway, ahm. Im sorely tempted to cut the cheese and psycho (eek eek eek) today to make room for my jtrs, I got some natural preflowers so they ready i think lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

ooooh eeer missus id be tempted too are you cloning the bottom shoots first? have you rrom for the prop?!?! im leavin my cheese n co that little bit longer but i could take it now and be very happy with them.

love the cfl on a stand man


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2009)

i was gonna take cuts a week into 12 so i got room to put the prop in veg or buy a heated prop.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

hmmm tough choice, heated prop is a good investment


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah i think ive seen em for bout 30 quid in focus lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah theyre canny expensive for what they are like i think a heat mat and the unheated prop would probs be cheaper but i doubt there's much difference


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.focusdiy.co.uk/Plants-Bulbs-and-Seeds/Growarm-100-Heated-Prop/invt/670265&bklist=
21.99 lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

well worth the £ kanny size too. actually will that fit in your veg cupboard?


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2009)

I wont need to put it in my veg room, it can sit just off the windowsill lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

ah gotcha!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> I wont need to put it in my veg room, it can sit just off the windowsill lol


I do that too, but aren't the days a bit short now to totally rely on the windowsill?


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2009)

I got one, just went up focus lol. Ill put it by a 20w cfl, they dunt need too much light cuttings not like big plants


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

hey lads what happened to fyfe? aint heard a peep out of him in donkeys


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 7, 2009)

He has gone *alienate*


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2009)

nah ive not heard from him in time, prolly working lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2009)

*alienate? and why are we wispering?
*


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 7, 2009)

Sorry font color went a bit off






alienate to become withdrawn or unresponsive; isolate or dissociate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

oh so we stink hahahaha


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2009)

maybe he got caught up in the big drugs bust on the ilse of man lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

hahaha was there a big drug bust ??? i wouldnt have thought they had that many users its like 3miles round aint it??


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2009)

its all over the news theve arrested a big gangster dude who was top of the chain


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1218715/Drug-baron-guilty-smuggling-1m-cannabis-Jersey.html


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2009)

doh this is jersey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

hahahahahha classic


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 7, 2009)

i happen to know a c9ouple of rather gigantuous "thugs" from jersey and geurnsey  had one trying to lure me down there under the idea that if i were to bring a 9-bar, then i'd be set for life due to their slight lack of cheap good produce


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

lol sounds like a plan...... riiiight. how much money can you make off a 9 lol say you make 10 '8ths'.... 900 x £20 =£ 1800 or 18 months for smuggling and being chased across the channel by HMS whatever...


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2009)

theres 72 8ths in 9 ounches thyats £1440 if u sell an 8th for 20 quid


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 7, 2009)

I know people that would get 10 8ths from an oz


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 7, 2009)

so you relaly mean they somehow managed to turn an ounce into 10th's? :O \ZOMG haha,yeah, most dealers do crap like 2.4, in the past, i ALWAYS made a point of 2.8. the number is a pretty good buy for the consumer, and it's a good sell for the dealer, he get's an extra 2 deals off his lot, that's how it should be.

and yeah dgt and westy, i was exactly the same, i'm hardly happy about risking some SERIOUS troubles, over a grand or so. if you're gonna get arrested, it might as well be for something worthwhile


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2009)

Ressesion eighths are tenths lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 7, 2009)

must be who i know  my eigths have always been more like 12th's  and that is why i finally decided to grow, despite moving in here to start wiht and getting it right out there in the open to my flatmate i was moving in with, "mate, you dont, ever, in any way, even THINK, about growing weed here"  ahahahahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

ttt you have to have ground rules hahahah

as for 2.8's i generally did 3's back in the day but ive had as low as 2.4 hell 2's at times but i generally told them to fuck themselves....

its straight weights now like. i had a good friend that fucked me for a lousy Q. i gave i mean free gratis gave the kid a q when he was waiting on his crop n when the time came i asked him for some n he gave me some bullshit about how there wasn't much n his josey's were broken yet he somehow managed to eyeball 10 perfect 2.8 bags.

i paid him a 180 and never spoke to him again. funny he doesn't ring me for gear now


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ttt you have to have ground rules hahahah
> 
> as for 2.8's i generally did 3's back in the day but ive had as low as 2.4 hell 2's at times but i generally told them to fuck themselves....
> 
> ...


I'm very glad to say I've never served up or dealt weed. I tried one time many years ago. Got an Oz on tick, smoked it all myself and then couldn't pay for it! DOH!! I realised quite quickly that this dealing malarky was not for me!! I am much better at just smoking it!!!

I have of course bought a few light 1/8ths in my time. 2 gms though Don......you fucker! LOL

But not as much as your mate who didn't sort you back a nice Q....that's just rude!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

you got me all wrong man i used to give 3's but ive been given 2's before man im not that shady


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you got me all wrong man i used to give 3's but ive been given 2's before man im not that shady


ah sorry, my mistake. Good to know


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

not that i do that sort of thing anymore tho. man i had a couple of off the grid years so much fun..


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2009)

Im glad to say i havent bought any for a long time now and wen i do its off me mate who grows, we kinda keep eachother going lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> Im glad to say i havent bought any for a long time now and wen i do its off me mate who grows, we kinda keep eachother going lol


*Snap* Iv got a mate to bum off when one runs out works both ways


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 8, 2009)

Damn Don..... Finally caught up. Been busy with life. Will be doing an update tomorrow. The JCII #1 showed a few small nanners as well as the Snow Dawg. I picked them off and don't think they will be a problem. 

I think if you and Westie keep talking like your lovers people are going to start rumors....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> Im glad to say i havent bought any for a long time now and wen i do its off me mate who grows, we kinda keep eachother going lol


hahaha i was wheelin dealin not workin the works. comes a day when a man needs a steady job tho ...


welsh wizz said:


> *Snap* Iv got a mate to bum off when one runs out works both ways


its a true friend that sees you through the dark times. and since i stopped knocking out i can count those friends on less than one hand. i dont even miss the rest.


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Damn Don..... Finally caught up. Been busy with life. Will be doing an update tomorrow. The JCII #1 showed a few small nanners as well as the Snow Dawg. I picked them off and don't think they will be a problem.
> glad your back in the loop fella was wondering how your shizzle was sizzlin! im surprised at nannas but hell sub knocks out so much dank ill let him off
> I think if you and Westie keep talking like your lovers people are going to start rumors....



their just jealous...


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2009)

a bit of friendly friendlyness is harmless


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

its official doc bob at bidzbay is a reet numpty.

stoners should not be allowed to handle the business end of things they invariably fuck it reet in the ear.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

its amazing bidzbay actually sell anything i phoned on using the skype phone he answered said hello then said nothing for like a minute n a half then tried to cut me off by repeatedly pressing the receiver down. 

he has obviously not replaced the phone correctly as its been engaged for 15 mins now its going straight to answerphone. ive a good mind to pm sub n tell him this fool is costing him money


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

success...

10 chernobyl winging their way


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 8, 2009)

the whole getting an oz or two on tick to sell then smoking it, who hasn't been there  and i agree, i don't like the idea of dealling, have done so in the apst, but stopped very suddenly (i started up dealing, picked up an oz, sold one 8th off to a friend, who i thought was sound, next day him and someone else have been expelled from school for drugs, he's turned around and stated that i sold it to him, i was pannicking my face off, so countered the problem by smoking my face off. getting through an ounce overnight is hard, if not slightly fun


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah you never can tell with folks some will be solid some will fold faster than a chinese origamist...

no way i could get through an oz in a night maybe if i ate it but i doubt i could do anything for a couple of days. 

i might try a Q next crop in some milk


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2009)

Mammath suggests 10g for making ganja milk lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 8, 2009)

haha, that sounds soul destroying. that would bring a whole new meaning to the gallon of milk in an hour challenge, game on!

and i certainly wouldn't smoke that much again, that hurt for a few days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> Mammath suggests 10g for making ganja milk lol



sweet baby jesus and the orphans 10g i think id be a write off. i think the most ive done was about an 8th to a pint and that was a good 6 hour buzz from the belly up.



tip top toker said:


> haha, that sounds soul destroying. that would bring a whole new meaning to the gallon of milk in an hour challenge, game on!
> 
> and i certainly wouldn't smoke that much again, that hurt for a few days.



dude were you smoking baccy aswell? or just bongin an ounce lol the thought is giving me a cough


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 8, 2009)

always with baccy  to picturagraphicanomilate my reefs, a shoelace of tobacco and a chippolata of green. i like strong reefs. but yet can't handle a bong for crap (although i think i'm doing it a bit wrong in trying to burn out the whole bowl in 1 breath regardless )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks who ever repped me but didnt leave a name ???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> always with baccy  to picturagraphicanomilate my reefs, a shoelace of tobacco and a chippolata of green. i like strong reefs. but yet can't handle a bong for crap (although i think i'm doing it a bit wrong in trying to burn out the whole bowl in 1 breath regardless )



to what? a joint? n i thought i was a wordsmith...  

homeboys birthday party on sat ill show ya a bifta


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks who ever repped me but didnt leave a name ???



I tried to rep ya but it wouldnt let me lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 8, 2009)

it just roll's off the tongue 

and i love a good joint pic 

i'm currently on a 12 day work stint, ranging from massive stress deadline database work to managing a damned place under the pay of supervisor which sucks, so i'll roll up a fat one come work end and snap a picture. i need to get a journal up soon as well, i need advice  and i'm like totally bollocking over cock na' damn hijacking your thread in any and which proverbial way possible. my fingers work themselves  i can staret replying to the most innocent email, and end up sending a thousand word rave, all too often, like always


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 8, 2009)

Ahaaaaaah


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2009)

mahooosive pics lol, i use fag backy but bout same amout of weed. I dunt use a reed mate tho, old school 3 small rizlas for me.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet baby jesus and the orphans 10g i think id be a write off. i think the most ive done was about an 8th to a pint and that was a good 6 hour buzz from the belly up.


Yeah your right there mate.
I have a batch in the fridge that I made from power skunk and I'm afraid to drink it lol.
Had half a shot glass on the weekend and thought I was going to die.
My heart rate was 160 at it's peak and I wasn't enjoying myself one bit lol.
May have to start making it a little weaker


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 9, 2009)

I cant make head or tail of those super size pics 



















Now I can see.
Rolling mat have you just started rolling


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

even my girlfriend dont use a rolling mat any more lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2009)

aaaahahahahah i mock my pals that use a mat too, ive got sausage fingers but i have the dexterity to roll like a demon. i note your a southpaw too... my sharkfins swim to the right. bet a doob like that to yourself set you down for a good while eh#! 

and mam you need to add more milk to that man half a shot glass lordy 160 bpm hahaaha yeah i dont like dope that makes my blood boil like that jut makes me uneasy. 

well today is 9 weeks on the cheddar n psycho still lookin a bit clear on the trichs but i reckon they'll start changing over the weekend. 

im going to flip my lights back to running through the day the chopper activity in my hood is getting intense n making the missus uneasy.


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 9, 2009)

My mate is crap at rolling he got himself a machine from dam, dose a good job so long as you dont want to biuld bigger than a king size.


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

All my joints are bigger than a kingsize lol. I checkerd my trich on my cheese and they were all cloudy with a few ambers and no clears, mine are coming down today muhahahahaha!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2009)

im going to let mine go till all amber i want that crippled in the brain feeling, a friends wife has just had some bad chemotherapy n her skins all fucked up n shes in a fair bit of pain, ill be whipping up some edibles. tho im a little worried it will make her senses tingle which might just make things worse ?!?

i've used mats before hell i've sellotaped 2 mats together to make a pool queue joint before. its just not how i roll no more...


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

anything over a foot long and u need a pump on the back of ya head to draw it lol, normaly end up cutting the big ones in half lol. Id be very carefull with ur friend whos jus had chemo. Has she used cannabiss b4?


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 9, 2009)

Im at 6 & 4 weeks with 1½oz in the jar.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> anything over a foot long and u need a pump on the back of ya head to draw it lol, normaly end up cutting the big ones in half lol. Id be very carefull with ur friend whos jus had chemo. Has she used cannabiss b4?


hahaha shes smoked for 40 years. i dont get to roll many party spliffs these days except if there's drugs involved. i feel a couple of baseball bats may be in order this weekend


welsh wizz said:


> Im at 6 & 4 weeks with 1½oz in the jar.


i had near 6 ounces in a jar now i have about an 8th lol and a half oz of popcorn nuggets i was saving for honey oil or hash but i've been smoking in me pipe...


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

slipery slope, i got bout a q of safari mix left in a jar lol. Yeah i know there was a lot on that plant lol, I did let half an oz go lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2009)

will it last ya till youve speed dried some cheddar???


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

it has lol im shmoking chedder at the min lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2009)

hahahaha why am i not surprised... 

im away to see the ladyboys of bangkok tonight. im not quite sure what to expect ive heard its a good cabaret show but im kind of concerned its just a bunch of trannies dancing fwith overpriced beer and noddles?!?!!?


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 9, 2009)

ladyboys of bangkok wtf don was you trippin when you made that decision


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2009)

small pictures are for fools  this is the winners circle!

and no, the amt is purely for convenience. when you're sat in a beanbag, you can just whakc the mat on your leg and it's a nice platform to roll on that'll catch whatever falls. i tried a mat in the past and on the whle they just tended to roll stupidly tight ass joints if you put that tiny bit too much in. i prefere rolling by hand, i find it incredibly theraputic and i take great care in it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> ladyboys of bangkok wtf don was you trippin when you made that decision


had nothin else on n am sure it will be a good laugh im plannin on finnishing off the MEOW whilst there ....


tip top toker said:


> small pictures are for fools  this is the winners circle!
> and no, the amt is purely for convenience. when you're sat in a beanbag, you can just whakc the mat on your leg and it's a nice platform to roll on that'll catch whatever falls. i tried a mat in the past and on the whle they just tended to roll stupidly tight ass joints if you put that tiny bit too much in. i prefere rolling by hand, i find it incredibly theraputic and i take great care in it


lol we'll stop takin the micky ttt im sure you roll a lovely spliff mat or not!


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> had nothin else on n am sure it will be a good laugh im plannin on finnishing off the MEOW whilst there ....
> 
> Good luck with that mate.
> 
> ...


I like the friendly banter we not going to stop now are we?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2009)

hahaha us lot?!?!? never... 

tip top, had away n learn yasel how to roll or were not going to tolerate your posts...... enormous pictures of little joints is not acceptable... 

i saw through your tricks of using a beer bottle for comparison..... stubby bottle!!! bah

please try harder


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

No not atall. We'll just move on to something else. Cant think what at the min tho lol. Cheese in my hand and a cheesey grin on my face, could almost be a shit eating grin lmao>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha us lot?!?!? never...
> 
> tip top, had away n learn yasel how to roll or were not going to tolerate your posts...... enormous pictures of little joints is not acceptable...
> 
> ...


lmao
thats why ur the Dong hehehe!


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 9, 2009)

king Dong mr west


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/members/don-gin-and-ton-39884-albums-new-shizzznit-picture85251-dscf4001.jpg[/IMG]psychosis @ 9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boss Iv been way back in time for this


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

u can take that rep i give ya for the pic bump Welshy mctavish


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2009)

much obliged welshy! 

[youtube]bKZcLEY2qEY&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


Dong?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2009)

lol just WTF am i watching  lmao 

and i must say sorry for trying to pull a fast one over you there don, you caught on pretty good. i have a small vietnamese boy to roll for me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2009)

i've been training a monkey..... he just eats all my cheerios n wings poop about. ?!?!?!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've been training a monkey..... he just eats all my cheerios n wings poop about. ?!?!?!


i guess this was your motivation







stick with what you know! P


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2009)

ahahhaahah nice.... 

so my beans came next day delivery 10 chernobyl and 6 free deep purple v 1.0

not fuckin bad 16 beans for £40


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 9, 2009)

thats sweet man, can knock free beans


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 9, 2009)

16 beans for 40 sheets nice one Don. I paid 115 for ten JF beans FFS I must go to all the wrong places lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi don how did the show go?
Nice score with the beans mate.

osca you got to read the fine print when buying seeds look out for suckers welcome.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2009)

alreet WW, the show was bonkers, some of them if you didn't know you were at a chicks with dicks show you'd have been fooled. some of them were obviously gadgies in lycra... 

good for a giggle n that but nowt spectacular. 

aye am chuffed with the freebies but its going to be a while before any of them see dirt. 

the epic saga that is my life threw me another curve ball on saturday evening... the washin machine popped. water everywhere in the kitchen. not normally a big deal you get on to the landlord he brings you a new one. the house is still upside down with me needing to decorate so asking him to pop round is out the window...

the missus is sick of her life sick of the house being upside down sick of 'having a greenhouse in the spare room', and she wants to move back to her mothers. in my haste i said well why dont you...

im sick of her moaning but its not like she hasn't got owt to complain about. so im full steam ahead with decorating this evening... we'll just have to see how it pans out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> 16 beans for 40 sheets nice one Don. I paid 115 for ten JF beans FFS I must go to all the wrong places lol



you've got to know where to shop man £115 ouch you should have bought a single n cloned the fucker, thats generally what i do. that said you pay for good genetics and JF are pretty damn good


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 12, 2009)

Happy wife happy life lol, would give you a hand but I hate decorating with a passion good job my wife loves it I get left with the painting the ceiling  as Im always hi.





Looks like you will be off down the laundrette or hand washing in the bath tub, I think asking your girl to take them to her moms may be out lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 12, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Happy wife happy life lol, would give you a hand but I hate decorating with a passion good job my wife loves it I get left with the painting the ceiling  as Im always hi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could she help decorate ma living room. ive already done one wall lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Happy wife happy life lol, would give you a hand but I hate decorating with a passion good job my wife loves it I get left with the painting the ceiling  as Im always hi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i share your hatred of decorating! she's already taken a load to her mothers on Sunday... 

im going with a third option. get the fucking decorating done quick smart and tell the landlord to get a new washer...

im planning on having all the decorating done in 2-3 days ( ill be harvesting in that time) in the same room no less... i should have been doing it on Sunday but i was in the recovery position.


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 12, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> could she help decorate ma living room. ive already done one wall lol


Im sure she would love to if she never had to work 5 days a week.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i share your hatred of decorating! she's already taken a load to her mothers on Sunday...
> 
> im going with a third option. get the fucking decorating done quick smart and tell the landlord to get a new washer...
> 
> im planning on having all the decorating done in 2-3 days ( ill be harvesting in that time) in the same room no less... i should have been doing it on Sunday but i was in the recovery position.


Sounds like a good plan don





Sunday I was in the missionary position.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2009)

hahahah lucky you! 

i wasn't


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 12, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Sounds like a good plan don
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lucky u...........


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 12, 2009)

I get my seeds from a shop that orders them for you and you can only buy whole packs, i don't like the idea of having stuff sent to my gaff and at that shop you don't even give a name and i pay cash. peace of mind ain't cheap lol. Buying singles is risky IMHO coz you could end up with a shitty pheno like one of my SSH.
Sorry to hear the Mrs has gone to her folks, not permanantly i hope. Pull ya finger out and get your gaff habitable again and stop giving the inlaws ammo to give you crap about.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like trying times at the moment for you mate.
Hope it works out for ya.


----------



## mr west (Oct 12, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I get my seeds from a shop that orders them for you and you can only buy whole packs, i don't like the idea of having stuff sent to my gaff and at that shop you don't even give a name and i pay cash. peace of mind ain't cheap lol. Buying singles is risky IMHO coz you could end up with a shitty pheno like one of my SSH.
> Sorry to hear the Mrs has gone to her folks, not permanantly i hope. Pull ya finger out and get your gaff habitable again and stop giving the inlaws ammo to give you crap about.



Remember my alaskan ice pheno?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I get my seeds from a shop that orders them for you and you can only buy whole packs, i don't like the idea of having stuff sent to my gaff and at that shop you don't even give a name and i pay cash. peace of mind ain't cheap lol. Buying singles is risky IMHO coz you could end up with a shitty pheno like one of my SSH.
> Sorry to hear the Mrs has gone to her folks, not permanantly i hope. Pull ya finger out and get your gaff habitable again and stop giving the inlaws ammo to give you crap about.


*man i wasnt knocking how you roll, each to their own man. i get mine off the internet cos i can get them sent to an unrelated address. i think its more dodgy going to the shop, you never know who's watching... everyone has a lil paranoia 

As for shitty pheno's well thats a ice roll we all take who's to say you wont get 10 shit pheno's ? its unlikely but its possible. 

you can narrow it by buying a strain that is very stable like jf is. 
*


Mammath said:


> Sounds like trying times at the moment for you mate.
> Hope it works out for ya.


*cheers fellas yeah im hoping it will all work out peachy by the end of the week... i was glossing at 7.30am this morning so i can back and get straight on with painting the walls. once the bedrooms back to normal she'll be a lot happier... 

i chopped 4 cheese n co last night with varying trichs, so i can actually move the tent without dismantling it. the 2 querkle are getting 600W all to themselves  1 looks like its nearly there about 65% pistil change but trichs say way off. 

epic post over wicked bug shots tomorrow
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> Remember my alaskan ice pheno?


*wa nice smoke tho if i remember rightly eh westy? just not enough of it!*


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *man i wasnt knocking how you roll, each to their own man. i get mine off the internet cos i can get them sent to an unrelated address. i think its more dodgy going to the shop, you never know who's watching... everyone has a lil paranoia *
> 
> *As for shitty pheno's well thats a ice roll we all take who's to say you wont get 10 shit pheno's ? its unlikely but its possible. *
> 
> ...


you been real busy man. Glad you're getting things sorted for the mrs. You have your priorities in order mate! LOL

And I just can't wait for tomorrow's update! Very excited to see the cheesey pics! And your querkle is going to LOVE all that light to herself. Nice!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

cheese pics are going to be a while i was rushing to chop 4 down so i just took a couple and chopped. ill take good pics when their done drying. 

querkle beasts tomorrow


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 13, 2009)

her days are numbered


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheese pics are going to be a while i was rushing to chop 4 down so i just took a couple and chopped. ill take good pics when their done drying.
> 
> querkle beasts tomorrow


querkle works for me too man!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

well technically its 7 weeks today for the querkle's one will be done in a week the other i reckon will go to 9. i was toying with the idea of using gravity on them but i dont think i will. let them finish in their own time. my pal took his 2 weeks early still got 2 oz from her and its knockout. 2 weeks early ....

next up will be more querkle some blue mystic and the 5 dairy queens ill be takin cuttings off im pushin the limits of the tent with what im going to put in but what the hell you only live once...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well technically its 7 weeks today for the querkle's one will be done in a week the other i reckon will go to 9. i was toying with the idea of using gravity on them but i dont think i will. let them finish in their own time. my pal took his 2 weeks early still got 2 oz from her and its knockout. 2 weeks early ....
> 
> next up will be more querkle some blue mystic and the 5 dairy queens ill be takin cuttings off im pushin the limits of the tent with what im going to put in but what the hell you only live once...


just b careful u dont deprive the buds of light


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 13, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> just b careful u dont deprive the buds of light


it's probably been discussed already don, but 2000+ posts, fuck that.

what kind of setup do you have going (other than the grow tent) that allows you to be pulling and planting so many so often?  that's what i'm after, just not sure on the most effective way, and what scale i should realistically be looking at to make it perpetual


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

I think the don rolls with a 120cm x 120cm x200 cm tent and a 600w hps with a 5"fan and rhino carbon filter if im not mistaken


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 13, 2009)

yeah. it's a veg room i'm curious about. he mentions having girls in the dozens. i'm not sure what kind of space requirements he's talking, as i'd like mine to be perpetual, just not a room using mehtod


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

well I got a tiny veg rom bout 30cms square and about 180cms high with a 250w mh crossover bulb, no fan and no carbon on my veg and i got a meter square tent with a 5" fan and carbon filter for flowering. Im always pulling out or puttin in lol, its easy done but can generate its own problems lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

yeah im going to be pruning and supercropping i fimmed well early so they've got quite a spread on them already but im sure with some creative wiring etc ill be ok. 

they're just about a foot n a half, i was going to raise them n put them in 12/12 but i haven't got anything that would raise them the 5ft the querkle are at so they're staying put till the querkle are out. ( and me decoratings done  )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> I think the don rolls with a 120cm x 120cm x200 cm tent and a 600w hps with a 5"fan and rhino carbon filter if im not mistaken


thats how i roll Westy! haha

my veg cupboard is literally just that a cupboard its maybe 80 cm by 40. ive got square pots which makes a big difference ive got 13 in there at the moment and space to spare i could have probably another half dozen more but that would be the limit.

ttt, youve got to be on top of your timings to get it right. have a schedule when your girls are 9 weeks 12/12 you should have the next lot ready to go in and have either a seed run or clones ready to roll. its a bit harder with cuttings cos you never know how long they'll take to root. 

seeds is dead easy. 5 weeks from seed your good to 12/12

after that its knowing your strain whether she likes being topped or super cropped as to how many you can squeeze in your SOG


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

just starting to show some purple on the right hand one the other ( mos def a lot more trainwreck to her) isnt even showing any hint of purps


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

man of few words lol looking propper nice mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

tar muchly man, im off to paint


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking good Don. Whats the make up of querkle? How does it smell?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 13, 2009)

Have those 2 been in 12/12 the same amount of time?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 13, 2009)

cheers for the info. i'll have my own thread soon, i promise, right now though i'm trying to avoid my sandwhich, as it's trying to kill me. i got paid overtime today, ZOMG, although at the cost of working 12 days straight, so come my day off on thursday, i'm planning to go light shopping  i think at the end of the day, the lack of a veg light is ALL that is stopping me getting others on the go while others flower 

HARRRRRRR


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Looking good Don. Whats the make up of querkle? How does it smell?


cheers fella! errr purple erkle x trinity x trainwreck the breeding thread by the man himself... https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/58025-querkle-breeding-thread.html


oscaroscar said:


> Have those 2 been in 12/12 the same amount of time?


to the day... just different pheno. which im pleased about two grape smells but very different.


tip top toker said:


> cheers for the info. i'll have my own thread soon, i promise, right now though i'm trying to avoid my sandwhich, as it's trying to kill me. i got paid overtime today, ZOMG, although at the cost of working 12 days straight, so come my day off on thursday, i'm planning to go light shopping  i think at the end of the day, the lack of a veg light is ALL that is stopping me getting others on the go while others flower
> 
> HARRRRRRR


exactly it for the small outlay of a couple of hundred watt cfls your away with the mixer, man! cupboard if youve got one spare or what ever, i started out in an alcove with a curtain over it.

painting half done room upside down. 4 stella 2 litre of paint 6 pipes of ak48. im out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


>


b-b-b-b-b-b-buuuuuumperamamamalamadingdong


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 14, 2009)

Looking fantastic mate!!! 
Is it just me thats going backwards lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2009)

cheers WW fella! Backwards?


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2009)

ww you need to get on the coco mate, u must of seen enough improvement from all of our grows to be sold on it by now?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm going coco when i've used all the soil i currently have, Which i think will mean i'll be doing half of the cheeses on soil and the other half coco. That way i'll see the difference, from what i've seen of you guys using coco i'll probably be gutted i didn't do it all in coco but i'm stingy and don't wanna waste the soil lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2009)

Hahaha i was the same and well if u read the begining of my cheese thread urll see the shit aldi copmpost i bought to save a quid and it slowed me up loads with it beiung too hot for cannabiss lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 14, 2009)

I might just say fuck it and go coco all the way lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I might just say fuck it and go coco all the way lol




you wont regret it if u do mate Im tellin ya lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 14, 2009)

mmmmmmm......querkle! Looks so good man. nice job!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2009)

cheers man yeah she's a great gal. smell look all round great


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 14, 2009)

Stop flapping your gums and get back to work!!!! Ha ha.... Shit looks good my friend, I bet that Querkel has a good stone to it..... I haven't popped mine yet, still got 10 beans.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2009)

man i snipped a tiny tester and it blew my head. i cant wait to try it after a real cure. the berry taste is really juicy


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 14, 2009)

Sounds yummy!!


----------



## Mammath (Oct 14, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


>


I must have missed this update.
Dam Don, there some big fat donkeys there mate.
They're looking f*cking fantastic!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2009)

hahah yeah thanks mam now i just need to work on getting 10 instead of 2 n a few stragglers


----------



## Mammath (Oct 14, 2009)

Shit those stragglers don't look to bad mate lol.
I'd be pretty stoked with that lot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

oh dont get me wrong i reckon the lower heads are probably in the region of a Q a piece. im a happy man indeed Mam. and ive finished painting so its full steam ahead putting the room back together. gotta get my arse in gear to have it chopped by xmas...

13 babes to pot up on friday take snips of the DQ's get the prop filled up 
3 boxes of cheese n co to jar up n i got me some cookie mix this mornin. last night ground up 20 grams of popcorn nugs and bought a bar of lurpak. 

its going to be a messy weekend


----------



## Mammath (Oct 15, 2009)

F*ck me cheese cookies... I gotta have a break from my edibles lol.
They've been undoing me quite a bit lately 
Enjoy though, 'messy' sounds good to me mate


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 15, 2009)

ive never tried eating it. whats it like?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

its a bit intense if you overdo it. kinda like being stoned from the belly up its a good experience but takes a while to hit depending on your metabolism. deffo worth a go if you've not tried it lgp

my lass has a really bad back n doesn't smoke so i thought some edibles would help her a lot but weve had mixed results previously.. 1 time she loved it laughed and got the horn. second time she had a few too many. 

id put the non weed brownies on the square plate and the weedalicious ones on the round plate. anyway she forgot n had a few too many of the tweed variety n lost it a bit said it felt like someone was sitting on her head then she threw up and went to sleep for like 12 hours...

gently does it this time...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 15, 2009)

slow but steady i guess


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

i never do anything by halfs ill be having a few and riding the inevitable 8 hour buzz. last time i made weed milk it felt like all the colours were wrong like i was walking in a tinted version of the world. very happy buzz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

veg cupboard just for shits n giggles







starting to get a little cramped


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 15, 2009)

thats how my cupboard's looking. an its gunna get worse lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

better LGP better


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 15, 2009)

heya don, has ur misses got any special recipes she likes, coz i got a m8 that wants to cut out smoking completley


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

errr not especially to be honest ive got some recipes for drinks and a wicked brownie recipe somewhere with pistachios nuts but again its a standard brownie recipe with nuts lol 

heres the drinks ones
*[FONT=&quot]Bhang[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
Bhang is an old Indian recipe for a powerful weed drink[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]2 cups water
1 ounce marijuana (fresh leaves and flowers of a female plant preferred)
4 cups warm milk
2 tablespoons blanched and chopped almonds
1/8 teaspoon garam masala [a mixture of cloves, cinnamon, and cardamom] (What the fuck is this?)
1/4 teaspoon powdered ginger
1/2 to 1 teaspoon rosewater
1 cup sugar [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bring the water to a rapid boil and pour into a clean teapot. Remove any seeds or twigs from the marijuana, add it to the teapot and cover. Let this brew for about 7 minutes. Now strain the water and marijuana through a piece of muslin cloth, collect the water and save. Take the leaves and flowers and squeeze between your hands to extract any liquid that remains. Add this to the water. Place the leaves and flowers in a mortar and add 2 teaspoons warm milk. Slowly but firmly grind the milk and leaves together. Gather up the marijuana and squeeze out as much milk as you can. Repeat this process until you have used about 1/2 cup of milk (about 4 to 5 times). Collect all the milk that has been extracted and place in a bowl. By this time the marijuana will have turned into a pulpy mass. Add the chopped almonds and some more warm milk. Grind this in the mortar until a fine paste is formed. Squeeze this paste and collect the extract as before. Repeat a few more times until all that is left are some fibres and nut meal. Discard the residue. Combine all the liquids that have been collected, including the water the marijuana was brewed in. Add to this the garam masala, dried ginger and rosewater. Add the sugar and remaining milk. Chill, serve, dream on.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]HOT BUTTERED BHANG[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
"In a saucepan, melt half a cube (1/8 pound) of butter or ghee. Crumble a good handful of marijuana tops or leaves (1/3 - 1/2 ounce). Stir the grass into the molten butter. Continue stirring over medium heat for one minute. While it is hot or sizzling, add 8 ounces of vodka. Be cautious that the hot butter does not make the mixture spatter. It is best to pour in the vodka swiftly. Continue to boil for 30 seconds or more, stirring all the while. A pinch or two of powdered cardamom seed may be added during the boiling. . . .

"After boiling as much as desired, strain the liquids. Press the mash in a strainer with the back of a spoon to remove all the juices. Discard mash or boil it again in fresh vodka to salvage more materials. Sweeten to taste with honey if wanted. Pour the liquid into 4-ounce wine glasses. . . . Serves two. [!!]

"This recipe is not only an efficient method of extracting the active principles from marijuana, and an excellent medium for assimilation (alcohol, butter and honey), but it also has a delicious and satisfying flavour. It is reminiscent of hot chocolate, but is much more pleasant to drink. It is one of the most swiftly absorbed cannabis concoctions. The effects of the grass may be felt in less than fifteen minutes.[/FONT]
*
brownies

* 225g &#8211; of Green and Black&#8217;s 70% dark chocolate
6 oz butter
3 eggs
8 oz caster sugar
4 oz plain flour
4 oz shelled salted pistachio nuts (roughly chopped)
Ganja..... as much as you fancy i'd opt for about a Q or more but more than a half will probably be overkill

So, melt your butter and chocolate in a bain-marie (bowl over saucepan of simmering water &#8211; yes, I know you knew that, but just in case&#8230. Take it straight off when it&#8217;s nearly there as you only need it just warm &#8211; you should be able to put your finger in it &#8211; any hotter and you&#8217;ll have scrambled eggs. So mix up the eggs and the sugar (you don&#8217;t need to whisk or anything, just until they&#8217;re combined), then add in the butter/chocolate mixture, the flour and the nuts. Bung it in a greaseproof paper-lined tin (I used my lasagne tin which is rectangular (11×7x1.5) and bake for about 35 mins at 180C/350F/gas 4 (sorry!!) until it looks all shiny and cracked on the top, but still deliciously squidgy in the middle. Cool, then stuff into face. Magic.





[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 15, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> heya don, has ur misses got any special recipes she likes, coz i got a m8 that wants to cut out smoking completley


Have a look here http://www.thestonerscookbook.com/

I did brownies some laced and some for the kids my nephew got one that was laced very funny bbq.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 15, 2009)

cheers don an welshy ill pass both those onto her


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 15, 2009)

that grog sou/nds like a good drink, although they do add a damned good amount of ponsy herbs and rosewater and such


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 15, 2009)

If I were to give up the fags I would do as the General and vape.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

yeah you can totally skip all that hahah i generally just use milk honey/syrup and occasionally some coco or nesquick that shit rocks 

cracking little resource there WW cheers man. canna butter tonight mwahahahahaaaaa

ice hash on saturday im totally excited


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

i've had a go on a vape and to be honest it was good the high was just the same as smoking but it felt a bit less social passing a plastic tube round instead of a fat bifta. to each his own.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

have you guys seen this?

[youtube]5kArSKvzsZc&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]

4000 plants, living quarters and cctv surveillance. real pro's i wonder how they actually caught on?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 15, 2009)

crazy. i'm always curious as to how people are caught when they get all these tesimony's from the neighbours saying they never have suspected a thing etc etc. that's a hell of an operation.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

yeah its usually the neighbour smelled some funk n called the fire brigade n what ever but this seems to be a pro setup full on filters everywhere partitioned grow rooms on cycles not your average bunch of vietnamese jokers.


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 15, 2009)

Not paying for there electric they bypassed the meter asking for trouble.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

yeah i guess huh 3 industrial units strung together not using any eleccy is well suspect eh


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 15, 2009)

the bit about the van at the end, sounds like they kinda brought it on themselves, you gotta give everything a visible and legit front if you can. no activity other than a van pulling up and dissapearing now and again  still, respect, that's one heck of an operation they put together


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

i always wonder when i see these in the news what strain they grow looked like a sativa leaning hybrid to me but could have been owt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

whoever repped me with 'why is ludacris posting that your a cunt ??? whats the beef man????'

best leave a name or pm me cos i dont know who you are lol if your a troll trying to get me to bite at luda again then thanks for the chuckle. 

i made some comments that i was sick of their fued being all over RIU he got pissy n whatever. its over i ignore buttoned him lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 15, 2009)

i got one "Ludacris bummed yur mum, ye ha up the dunger" from an unknown giver


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

unknown giver..... gloryholetastic


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah you can totally skip all that hahah i generally just use milk honey/syrup and occasionally some coco or nesquick that shit rocks
> 
> cracking little resource there WW cheers man. canna butter tonight mwahahahahaaaaa
> 
> ice hash on saturday im totally excited


ice hash!!!!  I'm excited too.....make sure you snap some pics man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

oh you believe i will be snowy i've got plenty trim some real good cheese and querkle to smoke were gonna get a henry of sniffleup and a few beans and have us a right old afternoon whatchin the toon stuff nottingham forest!!! making some hash if we can safely operate the powerdrill.....

and for Sunday when were all mumbling fools i've just knocked up a batch of weed butter: 20g of cheese n psycho popcorn


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh you believe i will be snowy i've got plenty trim some real good cheese and querkle to smoke were gonna get a henry of sniffleup and a few beans and have us a right old afternoon whatchin the toon stuff nottingham forest!!! making some hash if we can safely operate the powerdrill.....
> 
> and for Sunday when were all mumbling fools i've just knocked up a batch of weed butter: 20g of cheese n psycho popcorn


lol....that's a messy but fun weekend you got planned my friend......

You should go check out a 3D movie at the cinema with some of that chesey phsyco popcorn on Sunday.....LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

WAAAAAAAAAAY ahead of you dude were going to see zombieland on wednesday!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

this has been in my head for ages now

[youtube]-lk1wkbWI6I&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this has been in my head for ages now
> 
> [youtube]-lk1wkbWI6I&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


lovley tune......crackin' band mumford and sons


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

i was blown away by the double bass banjo combo there albums pretty good too. i reckon they'll shine best live tho


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was blown away by the double bass banjo combo there albums pretty good too. i reckon they'll shine best live tho


yeah, they'll be all over the festivals next year I'm sure. Double bass is quality.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

apparently they did a load this year but mostly low key stuff. an yeah they'll be everywhere by next years circuit. im in two mins this year whether i want a big holiday or a small holiday and a couple of festivals hmmmm


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> apparently they did a load this year but mostly low key stuff. an yeah they'll be everywhere by next years circuit. im in two mins this year whether i want a big holiday or a small holiday and a couple of festivals hmmmm


bastard, i never get either.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

you work too hard! lifes about rewarding yourself man


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you work too hard! lifes about rewarding yourself man


indeed. unfortunately work generally refuses my request for anual leave due to no staff to cover me. it's a pain in the arse. if i could find a job that offered the same or more monthly salary, i'd quit where i am in a shot. the guy i answer to happens to be the best friend for life of the business owner, so i work my arse off only to come back in at the weekend to find him running it into the ground without giving a damn, it's depressing.

however next year i am planning to do my damndest to get to shambala


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

man that sucks, but surely they cant deny you a holiday man! shambala festy eh sounds shambolic!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 16, 2009)

yup, it's governemt sanctioned holliday, as a thankyou for me paying lots and lots of taxes, it is totally illegal for them to do it but they do. last year i didn't manage to take a single day so they told me they were paying me. didn't happen. i'm in a fair bit of debt thanks to work 

and shambala looks wicked, it's just a massive hippy festival  it's set on a massive and beautiful coutry estate, there are lakes, woodlands, a shit load of hammocks strung from any and every tree etc, there is secret santa etc which is a novel idea for a festival (enter how high, "got blunt?" "got weed?"). there's also a giant tree that they hollowed a tunnel through so you can just have a lie down inside a tree  i can just see it being so freaking good if you happen to have a nice bag of remedies.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 16, 2009)

[youtube]GYofN1X44S0[/youtube]
[youtube]Q0WEp81tLso[/youtube]


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 16, 2009)

looks like a wkd party.......reminds me of whirl-y-gig. Hippy days! LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

man that looks awesome i do love a good festival more the vibe than the music but some festies manage both, Boom in portugal and sonica in italy are both amazing. great vibe at each but 5 days of psytrance can make you a bit crazy.

solfest in the uk is pretty great but i really hate the commercial ones. bestival was supersweeeeet this year id deffo go back to that one but fuck leeds n V n all that shite


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2009)

I know what you mean. commercial shite, i blame radio one coz when they find something cool they just fuck it up. I stopped going to glastonbury when they made it impossible to get over the fence for free lol I've been 5 times and never paid once and no i don't feel bad about it


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man that looks awesome i do love a good festival more the vibe than the music but some festies manage both, Boom in portugal and sonica in italy are both amazing. great vibe at each but 5 days of psytrance can make you a bit crazy.
> 
> solfest in the uk is pretty great but i really hate the commercial ones. bestival was supersweeeeet this year id deffo go back to that one but fuck leeds n V n all that shite


youll have to let me know one of the best ones sometime or a good time to come (no now of course but within the next few years hopefully.) some good cannabis festivals too of course.

my missus comes from the uk and she wants to go visit her dad and the rest of her family. wehile were there where going to go to some places that interest me see. cough cough even a side trip to amsterdam hopefully. see i got a criminal record.

wooo yup im a badass lol. nah true i aint got cought doin nuffin too bad EVER i was a clever boy lol. j.j

this time i knew was a bad decision i got into a fight with a couple of people on their propperty cos ma slutty x was well yeah lets just say se waas keepin it in the family with the two brothers (not hers lol). so i had a smash with them and their dad. the mother smashed a bottle on my head the bitch was lucky i dont hit women even if they are white trash. 

hehe good times ehy people.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whoever repped me with 'why is ludacris posting that your a cunt ??? whats the beef man????'
> 
> best leave a name or pm me cos i dont know who you are lol if your a troll trying to get me to bite at luda again then thanks for the chuckle.
> 
> i made some comments that i was sick of their fued being all over RIU he got pissy n whatever. its over i ignore buttoned him lol





tip top toker said:


> i got one "Ludacris bummed yur mum, ye ha up the dunger" from an unknown giver


yeah i got one saying he is a grass


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 17, 2009)

just got a new one stating "LUDACRIS =known scottish police informer, chris Mcdonald, very much WANTED."

after a quick search, anything and everything seems to be originating from one guy, and always linking around to the same crap, unless i'm shown proof otherwise, couldn't give a damn, i'm not gonna take some anonymous ranndoms word on someone being a snitch


----------



## newbganjafarma (Oct 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> errr not especially to be honest ive got some recipes for drinks and a wicked brownie recipe somewhere with pistachios nuts but again its a standard brownie recipe with nuts lol
> 
> heres the drinks ones
> *[FONT=&quot]Bhang[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> ...


nice recipe for the indian bhang man i use to make that and drink that all day in india everyday that shit is the best!!! u shud also try Bhang de Pakoray its mixed vegitables deep fryed with some ganjaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 17, 2009)

true to form i beleive little lion man was just played on the radio 1 live lounge. got texts from people telling me to download it.

here's for fame and record companies screwing up yet another potentially great band


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah i got a rep like that ----LUDACRIS =known scottish police informer, chris Mcdonald, very much WANTED.
wtf is that all about then?


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 17, 2009)

Nottingham Forest 1 Newcastle United 0

Could have been worse if Steve Harper hadn't made that great save.

How much dose don hate this guy right now lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> Yeah i got a rep like that ----LUDACRIS =known scottish police informer, chris Mcdonald, very much WANTED.
> wtf is that all about then?


AGREED

i know he has multiple accounts he repped me wid like 4 once. first he semed cool to me but now im all paranoid but you said british cop so that leaves me safe id hope lol. 

though if rollitup had a paranoid smiley id use it. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> youll have to let me know one of the best ones sometime or a good time to come (no now of course but within the next few years hopefully.) some good cannabis festivals too of course.*
> fo sure man no worries festival season is august pretty much*
> my missus comes from the uk and she wants to go visit her dad and the rest of her family. wehile were there where going to go to some places that interest me see. cough cough even a side trip to amsterdam hopefully. see i got a criminal record.
> 
> ...





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> yeah i got one saying he is a grass





tip top toker said:


> just got a new one stating "LUDACRIS =known scottish police informer, chris Mcdonald, very much WANTED."
> 
> after a quick search, anything and everything seems to be originating from one guy, and always linking around to the same crap, unless i'm shown proof otherwise, couldn't give a damn, i'm not gonna take some anonymous ranndoms word on someone being a snitch


*dedicated troll sooner or later hell stop. seems to have a real vendetta for luda. i dont know the facts but people dont go to this length on heresay. i dont get it. if the troll has proof that he gave people up to lessen a charge then why hasnt he been round and introduced a brick to his face. instead hes bitchin all over the forum?!?!? 

luda & robbinbanks blah blalh blah no body knows for sure but i for one couldnt give a flying [email protected]
* 


newbganjafarma said:


> nice recipe for the indian bhang man i use to make that and drink that all day in india everyday that shit is the best!!! u shud also try Bhang de Pakoray its mixed vegitables deep fryed with some ganjaaaaaaaaaaaaa


*yeah i dont often make it. its just too much usually hahah deep fried mixed veg with special cabbage?!??!!? *


tip top toker said:


> true to form i beleive little lion man was just played on the radio 1 live lounge. got texts from people telling me to download it.
> 
> here's for fame and record companies screwing up yet another potentially great band


*they seem fairly well grounded im all for the rock n roll excess in life but i reckon even if they had thousands theyd still drink guiness*



mr west said:


> Yeah i got a rep like that ----LUDACRIS =known scottish police informer, chris Mcdonald, very much WANTED.
> wtf is that all about then?


*needless drama. like i say he cant be that much wanted or hes not very good at finding people???*


welsh wizz said:


> Nottingham Forest 1 Newcastle United 0
> 
> Could have been worse if Steve Harper hadn't made that great save.
> 
> How much dose don hate this guy right now lol.


*stevey is a cracking keeper but therell only ever be one shay given. 
the game was piss poor somehow all the progress of the beginning of the season vanished and we were like we were last season all over again. piss poor.
*


Jester88 said:


> AGREED
> 
> i know he has multiple accounts he repped me wid like 4 once. first he semed cool to me but now im all paranoid but you said british cop so that leaves me safe id hope lol.
> 
> though if rollitup had a paranoid smiley id use it. lol


*im sure they'll fizzle out eventually *


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2009)

I like this guy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2009)

watch it sunshine...


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2009)

coulkdnt resist, one of my best mates is a forest fan lol, normaly i hate them with a passion like yaself lol. I just like to play the devils advocate lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2009)

Delicate flowers, they look yummy and scrumptious. I can almost smell em from here if i didnt have a fat cheesey one under my nose lol


----------



## smokeyone (Oct 18, 2009)

spindoktor said:


> I dont know if i am in the right blog here, but i've got 4 week to two week old plants in a DWC system. The leaves look healthy but the stems seem REALLY weak like they can't even hold up the leaves. What am i doing wrong!!! I used only water for the first week than i added 1/4 the recommended nutrient additive to the water. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


all you need 2 do with plants from as early as poss is leave the fan directly on the plant for a while hear and there all the branches being moved around get stronger a bit like humans at the gym the parts that are moved on the regs get strong easy tiger hope yhis helps


----------



## smokeyone (Oct 18, 2009)

leave a fan on plant and all the moving and skaking strengthens what is hopefully a sexy girls body a bit like a human at the gym all the bits you move get stronger hope this helps geeeeeeeza


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2009)

13 babies went in to 12/12 yesterday just in time for xmas! cloned all DQ's a lot were already showing hairs in veg at like 3 weeks. fast by any standards i think cant be certain but i think ive got 1 male!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2009)

smokeyone said:


> all you need 2 do with plants from as early as poss is leave the fan directly on the plant for a while hear and there all the branches being moved around get stronger a bit like humans at the gym the parts that are moved on the regs get strong easy tiger hope yhis helps





smokeyone said:


> leave a fan on plant and all the moving and skaking strengthens what is hopefully a sexy girls body a bit like a human at the gym all the bits you move get stronger hope this helps geeeeeeeza


*think youve got the wrong thread bud! but welcome to RIU!!!
*


mr west said:


> Delicate flowers, they look yummy and scrumptious. I can almost smell em from here if i didnt have a fat cheesey one under my nose lol


*man the smell is divine ive grown a blue strain before but this is hands down better my chesse is still being burped tho i smoked about an 8th of psycho last night myh heads still tingling*


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 18, 2009)

smokeyone said:


> all you need 2 do with plants from as early as poss is leave the fan directly on the plant for a while hear and there all the branches being moved around get stronger a bit like humans at the gym the parts that are moved on the regs get strong easy tiger hope yhis helps





smokeyone said:


> leave a fan on plant and all the moving and skaking strengthens what is hopefully a sexy girls body a bit like a human at the gym all the bits you move get stronger hope this helps geeeeeeeza


*WTF smokeyone that was posted a year ago* 



Don Gin and Ton said:


>


Fresh Frosted bud porn nice don


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 18, 2009)

Looking great Don!!! but i can see the floor of ya tent, are you not using the cramming method anymore?


----------



## Mammath (Oct 18, 2009)

Love that sugar coating Don. Great stuff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2009)

ta for the bumpage and compliments lads!

what floorspace?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry man, i can't see it now. what are the new ones?


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 18, 2009)

excellent don, looking real nice and frosty. I want some!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Sorry man, i can't see it now. what are the new ones?


querkle/ blue mystic/ dairy queen 


SnowWhite said:


> excellent don, looking real nice and frosty. I want some!


me too i cant wait to taste it if it tastes half as good as it smells ill be well chuffed


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey man looking awesome ... floorspace .. pretty much says it all huh! good luck with this and your new efforts! Walking on!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2009)

LLovely don. Ive run out of room in both my spaces, might just flip theswitch in the veg room lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2009)

hahah good work fella! wont that mean the end of the perpetual?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 18, 2009)

Gotta stay perpetual man. I can't smoke enough of this to run out. I will be pulling one to three tray every week starting next week. They would have been 2 trays every 2 weeks but I got messed up when I left my pump...err, I mean the pump malfunctioned and I lost all those clones..... Looking good my friend


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2009)

maybe ill just re-open my funky drobe and flower all my big veg gals in there. jus need to sort a light out lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 18, 2009)

I picked up some lights from the Lowes. They carry up to 150 HPS and MH in their outdoor light selection, and 300W Flo's.....


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> maybe ill just re-open my funky drobe and flower all my big veg gals in there. jus need to sort a light out lol.


For fk sake, mate just get lgp a tent! Just off set the 2 and you should be drowning in bud.  

Don I thought the landlord had to come see the washing machine and you got new girls in at 12, cool going.




....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2009)

hahah westy sounds like behind every cupboard door lurks a cheese monster waiting to jump you lol

WW the landlords mr fix it is due wed and the crib is back to normal you would never know it was there! lock the door and forget.....


----------



## Mammath (Oct 19, 2009)

> =Don Gin and Ton;3257957
> WW the landlords mr fix it is due wed and the crib is back to normal you would never know it was there! lock the door and forget.....


I think Don maybe the new James Bond!

Good going mate.

Would've taken some work though bro?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 19, 2009)

gud work don. ur girls are looking lavly


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2009)

hahah im more like blofeld...... yeah it took up most of my spare time last week. painting around a 1.2 x 1.2 tent was no easy task lol more importantly the missus is happier the house aint upside down...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2009)

TY Princess! i cant wait to harvest the querkle two monsters! probs the biggest i've grown to date


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 19, 2009)

thats a gud sign m8. u dont realli wanna ave ur missis a a bad mood.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 19, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah im more like blofeld...... yeah it took up most of my spare time last week. painting around a 1.2 x 1.2 tent was no easy task lol more importantly the missus is happier the house aint upside down...


haha... when ya gals happy it's all that matters sometimes.
It's called a relationship.

Who the f*ck is blofeld?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2009)

haha yeah as welshy put it a happy wife = a happy life...

blofeld was the baddy in james bond 'thunderball' i should have gone with DR No lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 19, 2009)

I had you down as a Baron Greenback.


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2009)

what was his hentchmans names the crow, used to say ce boroni all the while?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2009)

you've got me all wrong....


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 19, 2009)

Custard Mite was the crow. fk should I know this lol.

don he is way too thin to be you.


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you've got me all wrong....



More like................


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> More like................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2009)

had away n shite im nothing like chubby brown.


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> had away n shite im nothing like chubby brown.



Nah u got much better dress sensekiss-ass


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2009)

so im carrying some extra weight comes with the stella...

i grow fucking awesome dope tho


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 19, 2009)

you alright don not spoke in a while. i could,nt keep up with my journal anymore because i,m a lazy kunt lol. got a bit going on tho, clones going in here there and everywhere. and i,ve got an amazing blue cheese pheno. plus i got three seeds all reg inc. devil, pineapple punch and blueberry might get some males for pollen chucking.


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so im carrying some extra weight comes with the stella...
> 
> i grow fucking awesome dope tho


Cant argue with that Don


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2009)

That cheese Don? looks sweet man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> you alright don not spoke in a while. i could,nt keep up with my journal anymore because i,m a lazy kunt lol. got a bit going on tho, clones going in here there and everywhere. and i,ve got an amazing blue cheese pheno. plus i got three seeds all reg inc. devil, pineapple punch and blueberry might get some males for pollen chucking.


*what up willy! conforming to the lazy stoner stereotype eh! its all good player ! not heard of devil unless its a lowryder pineapple punch and blueberry you say eh hmm 

hope you do get some males i've been thinking there's a gap in the market for a seed company specialising in male weed beans.

which seed co's on the PP & BB?

*


mr west said:


> Cant argue with that Don


*i just wish she was a yielder *


oscaroscar said:


> That cheese Don? looks sweet man


*damn straight skippy! cheers fella! stinks to high heaven. *


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 20, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well shit if everyone else has got pretty girls in their journo's im gonna represent some home grown talent(s)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she is badass, no doubt.
but for every badass chick there is a guy that is tired of listening to her fucking bullshit problems


----------



## Mammath (Oct 20, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


>


That looks like one tasty nug Don.
I like a lot. 

Now where's the rest of the kingdom?
Pics baby pics!

Edit: Now 'I am 5toned' has bumped some previous skirt.
Nice but still 20 - 30 mins tops!
Good ol' MJ is the gift, that keeps giving, the whole night through....lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 20, 2009)

Mammath said:


> That looks like one tasty nug Don.
> I like a lot.
> 
> Now where's the rest of the kingdom?
> ...


all-night gift or not, i'd still be happy to get just 30 minutes with that  weed be DAMNED!


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2009)

Love this bug


----------



## Mammath (Oct 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> Love this bug



Thanks Westy. 
I just don't see enough of that fucker!


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2009)

least they not in the grow room lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2009)

Mammath said:


> That looks like one tasty nug Don.
> I like a lot.
> *good things come to those who wait mam... nothin much to show you aint seen the querkle are booming ill snap her tonight for ya.*
> Now where's the rest of the kingdom?
> ...


*30 mins sheeesh lads you getting old. if i had that on offer id be hittin it till the sun comes up *


IAm5toned said:


> she is badass, no doubt.
> but for every badass chick there is a guy that is tired of listening to her fucking bullshit problems


*too true man too true. but my girl is sweet tho she complains its usually my bad that she complains bout hahah*


tip top toker said:


> all-night gift or not, i'd still be happy to get just 30 minutes with that  weed be DAMNED!





mr west said:


> Love this bug


*an you complain when we get off topic in your journo 

more cheryl 






*


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 20, 2009)

i think im in love lol 

and the missus aint happy about it lmfao


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2009)

Im complicated thats all don and missunderstood most the time lol. Stoned all of the time lol. Sounds like jesters been tangoed by Mrs Cole


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 20, 2009)

and im just an ass 

tangoed by mrs cole. should i be lookin for an adams apple?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2009)

baaaaaaaahahahahahha lol she aint no ladyboy jester 

ahh westy i know your complex. more layers than a spanish onion.!


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 20, 2009)

so westys really an ogre hmmmm.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2009)

never anger someone so meek...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2009)

other pheno


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 20, 2009)

wowwwww, nice looking haul! i got about one of those jars, if that off all 3 plants :S


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks man yeah im pretty chuffed with the gear my pal told me yesterday he was in the bath toking a fatty upstairs when he hears the front door go thinks fuck it next thing someones braying on the door. he thinks fuck it im deffo not answerng that 

couple hours later the neighbour knocked n said it was the po po she said she'd popped out after hearing how loud he was knocking apparently someone had their car broken into n they were door to dooring. 

she told the plod he wasnt in to which he said NO he's in i can smell fresh smoked marijuana. he's bricking it waiting for him to come back


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 20, 2009)

sketchhhhhy

who cares though, less they have proof, they can't stroll into his home, just chat to em outside  mke and a colleague were talking about this kind of thing today, having to talk to a copper after you've had a smoke at home etc, my take is FUCK YOU! this is my house, this is my sanctuary. i'll do what the fuck i like.

someone clarify this for me though, what does the law say about being caught with a doobie in your hand in your own home. it can be nothing more than a "bad boy" routine eh?

think i'd just hand him the joint, gash my arm a treat, and telling him cheers for the humanitarian decisions he's taking  mauwiwauauauwiwiwiwiiii is very much medicinal to me so as long as that's the case, the government has no bearing on that so long as i'm concerned 

and man, i could probably hibernate for 8 months with that lot  that treeeee looks stiiiinking


----------



## Mammath (Oct 20, 2009)

Really ugly monsters Don, very nice.

Do you often keep your buds in plastic?
Every time I've done that it really messes with the smell and taste.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 20, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> other pheno





Mammath said:


> Really ugly monsters Don, very nice.
> 
> Do you often keep your buds in plastic?
> Every time I've done that it really messes with the smell and taste.


Way to go Don... kiss-ass


----------



## jesters missus (Oct 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jester88 said:


> i think im in love lol
> 
> and the missus aint happy about it lmfao


Damn straight I ain't happy!!!
Who is this bitch?!? 
Where does she live?!?

IT IS ON!


----------



## Mammath (Oct 21, 2009)

Rowww!

haha.. don't fret JM.
It's just another bimbo with fake tits and tan,
3 hours of make up and hair,
who lives on celery and vitamins,
...and photographed with exceptional lighting... haha


F*ck me, I reckon I'd look that hot with the same amount of work.... haha!

Be secure in who you are


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 21, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> sketchhhhhy
> 
> who cares though, less they have proof, they can't stroll into his home, just chat to em outside


Wrong he would have been fucked then. if in fact there was the smell of weed.. or even if theres not. it could have just been a tap and wrap. 

meaning when he came out of the door the cop woulda said he smelled weed and been allowed in. talk to them from behind the window (closed) ask him if he has a warrant and if they legitimately do let them in.

watch barry cooper its fairly accurate IMHO. 

also
if the joint thing would hold up we could all happily grow us some cannabis plants without worries (except some rouge male pollen lol. ive been busted for pieces, joints and bongs in my own home nuff said



Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks man yeah im pretty chuffed with the gear my pal told me yesterday he was in the bath toking a fatty upstairs when he hears the front door go thinks fuck it next thing someones braying on the door. he thinks fuck it im deffo not answerng that
> 
> couple hours later the neighbour knocked n said it was the po po she said she'd popped out after hearing how loud he was knocking apparently someone had their car broken into n they were door to dooring.
> 
> she told the plod he wasnt in to which he said NO he's in i can smell fresh smoked marijuana. he's bricking it waiting for him to come back


weigh it up and stash it at someone elses house.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> sketchhhhhy
> 
> who cares though, less they have proof, they can't stroll into his home, just chat to em outside  mke and a colleague were talking about this kind of thing today, having to talk to a copper after you've had a smoke at home etc, my take is FUCK YOU! this is my house, this is my sanctuary. i'll do what the fuck i like.
> 
> ...


*not really sure on the law here i think most coppers would just say nowt its not worth the paperwork unless your a dick to them which in that case they have cause to search your house for the rest of your stash.* *can then haul you down the station and interview you probably get a caution but its not worth the hassle to either party. just be polite and take the telling off lol*



Mammath said:


> Really ugly monsters Don, very nice.
> *much obliged Mam! as a general rule i try not to but in the absence of jars i have this time. there's not much that could shake the smell of the cheese to be fair you could keep a chunk of Gorgonzola wrapped in old sweaty socks in the Tupperware and not notice!*
> 
> Do you often keep your buds in plastic?
> Every time I've done that it really messes with the smell and taste.





It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Way to go Don... kiss-ass


*cheers fella, i keep having crazy thoughts like i should take one plant and grind it all up for hash or butter but then i think it would be ridiculous and put it back.... one day *



jesters missus said:


> Damn straight I ain't happy!!!
> Who is this bitch?!?
> Where does she live?!?
> 
> IT IS ON!


* Damn Jesters lady is a feisty one!!! da boy gone put both feet in his mouth * * she's from Newcastle but that clown ashley cole stole her away to London *



Mammath said:


> Rowww!
> haha.. don't fret JM.
> It's just another bimbo with fake tits and tan,
> 3 hours of make up and hair,
> ...


*id not kick her out of bed for farting mind mam*


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 21, 2009)

very nice stash Don!  How much is there?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> other pheno


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2009)

alreet snowy ta for bumpage, it was just shy of 9 ewhen i started curing but ive dumped them out a couple of times so id say probably about 8 by now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2009)

one more of the beast from the north east


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet snowy ta for bumpage, it was just shy of 9 ewhen i started curing but ive dumped them out a couple of times so id say probably about 8 by now


Nice! Good job mate 

The beast looks....well, like a BEAST! Some fat colas on that monster for sure don!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2009)

if only i had 42 of them hahahahahah


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if only i had 42 of them hahahahahah


lol.......it's going to be my biggest trimming opeartion yet, that's for sure. I hate trimming!! It's my least favourite part of the entire process. I kind of enjoy the first couple of branches, then I just want the trimming fairies to come round and do the rest! Staggered harvest me thinks. But the different strains/phenos are going to dictate that for me anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2009)

i find the trimming quite relaxing and therapeutic its like the culmination of 3 months work. 

its a shitty job if you have to do it in a hurry tho lol 

to be honest tho looking at your colas there's not going to be much of a trim job needed!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i find the trimming quite relaxing and therapeutic its like the culmination of 3 months work.
> 
> its a shitty job if you have to do it in a hurry tho lol
> 
> to be honest tho looking at your colas there's not going to be much of a trim job needed!


that's the problem....I'm always in a hurry. There are a couple of things I can't do when the mrs is home. Making bubble hash and trimming buds!!! Both stink the house down and she HATES it. So I have to time it right. I remember my first ever grow....I trimed it all up in the living room when she was at home.....that was not a wise move!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2009)

guaranteed to make you look like gangster #1 hahahah my lass is ok with it thankfully as long as i have all the blinds drawn etc she's not keen on the smell either tho. 

she has taken to eating the cookies quite well mind.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2009)

more snaps, she's almost there!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 21, 2009)

there looking reallin gud don hmmmm bud


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 21, 2009)

nice man....very nice. 

Nearly time to rotate your stock then fella? How's the vag cupboard doing man, must be bursting now?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2009)

cheers lgp so close i can smell it.

veg cupboard has 10 dairy queen clones n thats that its the emptiest its been in months. the babies are all in 12/12 now with the two biguns' i need them out pronto really but im not too bothered if the babes stretch a bit


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers lgp so close i can smell it.
> 
> veg cupboard has 10 dairy queen clones n thats that its the emptiest its been in months. the babies are all in 12/12 now with the two biguns' i need them out pronto really but im not too bothered if the babes stretch a bit


ah, gotchya, can't keep up me!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *what up willy! conforming to the lazy stoner stereotype eh! its all good player ! not heard of devil unless its a lowryder pineapple punch and blueberry you say eh hmm *
> 
> *hope you do get some males i've been thinking there's a gap in the market for a seed company specialising in male weed beans.*
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2009)

likey likey lots n lots cant wait to see final pruduct


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 21, 2009)

Is that one on the left turning purple? The other one looks like she's gonna give you a hefty yeild for a single plant. Nice job Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Don Gin and Ton said:
> 
> 
> > *bit of a late reply but..fuck it...*
> ...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ONEeyedWILLY444 said:
> 
> 
> > *no bother man hoping for a male eh?! fancy a bit of pollen chucking? cool on the coco you'll love it! im never going back to soil. the accent is one of the hardest to get in the country lol especially after a drink hahah *
> ...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ONEeyedWILLY444 said:
> 
> 
> > happier days than the fonz jumping over a shark dude!!
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

hahahah no but i used to watch happy days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

kushberry sounds a treat blueberry x og kush should get some real tasty shit out of that


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 22, 2009)

just checked on my girls and the blue cheese clone got bud rot on the main cola.. it was fine last night....gutted


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

shitter man, whats your temps n humidity like? need some more air movement maybe. whats your venting like?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2009)

Yo Tod Hunter get DOWN!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2009)

ignore that. i'm just a non-event mass with a quantum probability of zero


----------



## jesters missus (Oct 23, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Rowww!
> 
> haha.. don't fret JM.
> It's just another bimbo with fake tits and tan,
> ...


Are you sure about that ...?




Mammath said:


> Be secure in who you are


Thanks, Mammath  *puff, puff, pass*


Don Gin and Ton said:


> *Damn Jesters lady is a feisty one!!! da boy gone put both feet in his mouth *






Peace

Ps. Nice buds BTW DGT


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

YES MA'M lol 

anyone else have those days where you could do with a drink at like 10 in the morning?! just one im not talking bout getting shit faced i mean just a good cocktail. im craving a white russian right now maybe its the milk in it makes me think breakfast?!


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2009)

your a girl drink drunk

[youtube]/v/1_H_sVNgvf4&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

hahaha you know what i guess i am. but id deffo rather drink cocktails than real ale. and its hardly like im drinking bitch piss...


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2009)

ahhahaaaaaa, funny video, i like how large each drink neds to be 

i'm on the fence either way, i do love the tase of beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer and lager and indian pale ales and such and such, but hell, i love sugar, i love fruit, i love alcohol, it only standds to reason that i love fruity cocktails, tasty mixes, it's just all good, oh, and i have to confess i love that watermelon bacardi breezer  pity me!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

hahahahaha watermelon bacardi breezer! lol we all have our moments eh! 

when it comes to cocktails you really cant beat brown ale and smirnoff ice. the Geordie shandy. not for greenhorns!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2009)

haha, that sounds revolting, i'll have to try it.

on the whole i lurrrrve cream based liquer drinks, i normally buy myself a liter bottle of baileys for christmas eve  pint of milk, 5 shots of baileys, mmmm, creammmmmy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

yeah i do like baileys hahah try making yourself some canna milk and mixing it with the baileys this xmas! 100% for winners!

im more of a white russian kinda guy but you should also try malibu and baileys 50/50 tastes exactly like bounty choc bars! ( i generally add a scoop of icecream to the mix  )


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2009)

mmmm, bounty rocks, both the chocolate and the toilet paper  those sound like some rather banging combinations 

never had a white russian, not quite sure why, i just kow the only time i ordered it, it was from george at the local taverna on the beach, and he wanted 10 euro's, i said screw that and paid the 2 for a pint of vergina


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 23, 2009)

I had tia maria and milk when i went to ireland for new year a few years back and that was well nice, like alchoholic chocolate milkshake i know it sounds rank but its not lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I had tia maria and milk when i went to ireland for new year a few years back and that was well nice, like alchoholic chocolate milkshake i know it sounds rank but its not lol









feckin mudshakes is what you need!  sat on a roof garden in hong kong knocking these back on my 18th


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> mmmm, bounty rocks, both the chocolate and the toilet paper  those sound like some rather banging combinations
> 
> never had a white russian, not quite sure why, i just kow the only time i ordered it, it was from george at the local taverna on the beach, and he wanted 10 euro's, i said screw that and paid the 2 for a pint of vergina


if your into baileys your gonna like a white rusky but fuck 10 euro for one

_Kahlua Vodka and milk in equal parts the kit will cost you near £30 with 2 pints of milk. _



oscaroscar said:


> I had tia maria and milk when i went to ireland for new year a few years back and that was well nice, like alchoholic chocolate milkshake i know it sounds rank but its not lol


im all down for drink that tastes like chocolate the stronger the better


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 23, 2009)

How about a choc milkshake and just pour vodka into it lmfao


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> How about a choc milkshake and just pour vodka into it lmfao


a Frijj Extra Thick Double Fudge chocolate brownie milkeshake 

only vodka i can generally get on with is Zubrowka


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm a bit of a philistine i couldn't tell the difference between the cheapest blind kosack vodka and the finest money can buy. I'm a stella and skunk kinda guy lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2009)

haha, stella is the order of the day, i just can't get enough of the 10x250mil stumpy packs for a fiver 

and i just can't do spirits neat, i love zambuca, black zambuca, absinth, ouzo etc, but things like bacardi, smirnoff etc, they just make me instantly sick. so i opted to try the bison grass vodka and it's lurvely, tyrrels crisps also make an ok vidka through the chase distillery. it drinks well, but at £35 for a 75cl bottle, it's not cheap


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> a Frijj Extra Thick Double Fudge chocolate brownie milkeshake
> 
> only vodka i can generally get on with is Zubrowka


*hahah ive actually been to where they make the stuff in poland it comes in all colours n flavours of the rainbow, fuck stoli any day of the week *


oscaroscar said:


> I'm a bit of a philistine i couldn't tell the difference between the cheapest blind kosack vodka and the finest money can buy. I'm a stella and skunk kinda guy lol


*man after me own heart i love stella, ive been getting into becks more and more tho its a bit crisper . of course either goes very well with a lovely skunky cone*


tip top toker said:


> haha, stella is the order of the day, i just can't get enough of the 10x250mil stumpy packs for a fiver
> 
> and i just can't do spirits neat, i love zambuca, black zambuca, absinth, ouzo etc, but things like bacardi, smirnoff etc, they just make me instantly sick. so i opted to try the bison grass vodka and it's lurvely, tyrrels crisps also make an ok vidka through the chase distillery. it drinks well, but at £35 for a 75cl bottle, it's not cheap


*

i dont generally buy expensive drink unless its scotch theres no point paying for pricey liquor to mix it unless of course its the Tanqueray!!! * 




*43% & around £35 possibly the finest drink known to man*


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2009)

haha, looks good i never buy spirits, it's generally just impulse purchases towards party time that never get's drunk 

just cleaned the attic down, it's been a while, 6 bin liners of stubby stella bottles. love it as i do, i gotta cut back a bit


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 23, 2009)

I ain't a big fan of becks, i think it tastes really yeasty, i'll drink it when i'm already hammered though lol
I agree, i don't see the point of paying good money on spirits then mixing 'em


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> haha, looks good i never buy spirits, it's generally just impulse purchases towards party time that never get's drunk
> 
> just cleaned the attic down, it's been a while, 6 bin liners of stubby stella bottles. love it as i do, i gotta cut back a bit


*
life is for living if you enjoy it why cut it out man. i love my excessive lifestyle. tho moderation is the key. too much of a bad thing is a bad thing lol
* 


oscaroscar said:


> I ain't a big fan of becks, i think it tastes really yeasty, i'll drink it when i'm already hammered though lol
> I agree, i don't see the point of paying good money on spirits then mixing 'em



* yeasty eh?! cant say as ive noticed but i generally drink the becks 4% i normally like the normal premium strength but in cans it tastes funny and paying for bottles outside of a pub just wont do. haha

you ever tried lech? its a polish brew tastes like stella a bit. but my number 1 draught or bottled is staropramen from the czech republic its like stella but better you should try it oscar*


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2009)

oh i enjoy it, and then i massively abuse it. you know the vagues of my blue story, i enjoy it greatly, and then before i know it it becomes routine that i can't easily break. i was enjoying a smoke or two a night, that was all i needed, then some stuff happened somewhere in my head, and now i need 5 pints of stella alongside those smokes before i can feel good about putting the pen down and getting to bed.

self discipline is a mindfuck!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

yeah lifes one long shit sandwich man you just gotta keep takin bites. trust me i know

it could be worse.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2009)

indeed it could, and that's why i try and bumble around and smile here and there and everywhere. until someone cracks out the old "i'll tell you something you may not know, if you smile.... people smile with you" at which point i tell them to screw themselves 

and yes again, i have a cupboard, stocked with ladies, i can't frown about that now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

yeah it could be worse i have a friend that doesn't have a cupboard full of ladies anymore 
has been evicted from his house and is looking at some serious problems with the law.

our problems pale...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shitter man, whats your temps n humidity like? need some more air movement maybe. whats your venting like?


 my ventilation is spot on i got a fan and ducting venting everything outside the humidity is the problem so i am gonna have to get a dehumidifier....thing is i had the same thing happen the same time last year...the humidity rise,s as soon as my lights go off. i,m not too worried because i got the mother of the blue cheese a jar full of nemesis, 21 nemesis and 9 white rhino clones all in flower haha happy days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

should be enough to sink a battleship! nicely boxed tonight got the mix right


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2009)

i over did it on the painkillers lmao now im too wired to sleep lol puuff puff puff puff puff puff puff


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha you know what i guess i am. but id deffo rather drink cocktails than real ale. and its hardly like im drinking bitch piss...


agreed. im a vodka fan. actually anything white 


jesters missus said:


> Are you sure about that ...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


careful boys shes got more balls than all of us put together. (tried to finfd a pic of a bodybuilding chick with a dick but didnt happen) impazt ruined 

p.s check this shit out lmfao
 got a chick that looks like a dick though lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

hahahahah nice pic jester .... i think ?!?!?! lol

anyway on with the show !




































totally hermied without me even seeing no naners up the buds but just at the very base of them i found open flowers... gutted.
the tent 





had a single male DQ but now i have nothing interesting to cross it with as the purple will be finished by then


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 26, 2009)

very f*ckin' nice Don!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2009)

least url get if fem seeds tho don every cloud and that lol. looks very tastey.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> very f*ckin' nice Don!!!!!!


cheers snowy! yeah im reasonably pleased with her apart from the stealth herming across my 12 babies could be worse. she smells absolutely mouthwatering. 



mr west said:


> least url get if fem seeds tho don every cloud and that lol. looks very tastey.


im not even thinking that far ahead at the moment westy. oh btw ill be sending you a parcel shortly but it will be special delivery not fucking recorded just the same as friggin normal post, delithievery


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 26, 2009)

yeah man, I saw the nanners in the last pic. Nothing to worry about surely though this late in the game? That's just the natures last ditch effort at reproduction. Too late to really pollinate anything I would of thought. Or have you found seeds?

btw.....I recommend interparcel. They are a courier broker. You won't find a cheaper and easier service. Highly recommended.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

ah kool cheers man! interparcel eh ill have a butchers hook! cant be any worse than the jokes that are royal twatting mail i might deface every post box i see with Royal Fail

yeah the naners wont make much difference to the big girls i just hope they havent fooked me DQ & blue mystics or ill be a bit gutted. or maybe not ?!?! purple DQ might be the winner?!?!


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahah nice pic jester .... i think ?!?!?! lol
> 
> anyway on with the show !
> 
> ...


they still look fucking awesome bro. your almost up to the hardest part


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah kool cheers man! interparcel eh ill have a butchers hook! cant be any worse than the jokes that are royal twatting mail i might deface every post box i see with Royal Fail
> 
> yeah the naners wont make much difference to the big girls i just hope they havent fooked me DQ & blue mystics or ill be a bit gutted. or maybe not ?!?! purple DQ might be the winner?!?!


Yeah man, Royal Mail is proper shite!! Interparcel is a great site and you'll get DHL or UPS or some other reputable courier. Much, much cheaper than if you went direct. And they just come and pick it up from you. No trip to the post box or office required.

ah yeah, I forgot about your younger girls. Maybe too soon for them? IDK.... Purple DQ sounds like a winner to me though!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

yeah i think a little too soon for them i think to be pollinated. but either way i guess is no biggie.

the good thing about using the post office is tho you can not use a return address whereas a courier will deffo require one.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 26, 2009)

yo yo don hows things...is it me or does no one on here work. i had a day off today and everyone is on here....lazy pot heads haha lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

hahah i dunno what you mean I'm at work?! things are a bit mental lately. pal got caught... i have his cat in the house. just got a call from the missus saying the house alarms been going off all day?!!? i forgot we had a cat in the house n put the alarm on. poor lil sod must be in a right state. i feel terrible.

he did keep me awake most of the night tho.... im preparing for retaliation....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 26, 2009)

it,ll be alright. just worry about the attention your place is getting from the alarm. my coco shit arrived today so i will be vegging the first lot of coco clones tomorrow. cant wait. 
oh and what ever happened to that word association game on here? its gone from my subsciptions.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

yeah thats what the missus was worried about too but the door was still locked and no note through the door so im all good! 

good work on the coco clones man! you'll not be disappointed. 

the word association game went a while back apparently some bullshit about space on servers. no discussion it just went. along with a few other threads


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 26, 2009)

pretty whacky 'n wild looking .... excellent update! thanks!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

haha yeah kinda just did what it wanted really lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 26, 2009)

that is a bit shit innit. i could think of a load of shit that should go off this site....i am gonna get some pics up as soon as my laptop is fixed cos i cant upload to this pc for some reason.

oh and i was thinking seeing that you got the exodus cheese have you never thought of finding a blueberry male and making a nice blue cheese of your own. gotta be better than anything produced in damn and places like that because you got the original clone.....just a thought...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

well funny you should say that i got the querkle and the purple wreck regs with a view to making my own purple cheese or psychosis. but sadly i no longer have either...

i passed the genes to a friend who has unfortunately been visited by the plod...

no more cheese in my neck of the wood.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well funny you should say that i got the querkle and the purple wreck regs with a view to making my own purple cheese or psychosis. but sadly i no longer have either...
> 
> i passed the genes to a friend who has unfortunately been visited by the plod...
> 
> no more cheese in my neck of the wood.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well funny you should say that i got the querkle and the purple wreck regs with a view to making my own purple cheese or psychosis. but sadly i no longer have either...
> 
> i passed the genes to a friend who has unfortunately been visited by the plod...
> 
> no more cheese in my neck of the wood.


Shit that's a bit sad mate.
I'm sure you'll round some more up from somewhere over there.
Grows on the side of the road doesn't it lol.
That Querkle looked magnificent to.
Did it just spit the one male flower out or were there more?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2009)

yeah its a shitter but nowt can be done now. spilled milk n all that. you never know the fairy might make a special trip up to see the angel of the north.....

there were quite a few male flowers actually maybe half a dozen or so. all open 

yeah the querkle is a lovely strain but idk the long veg time the male flowers and different pheno's n what not its not something ill stick with i think.


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 27, 2009)

Bummer on the cheese loss mate, how did your buddy get busted?(_with out giving too much detail)_


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 27, 2009)

yeah man, sorry to hear about your mate. Hope it's not too bad for him. But loosing the cheese genetics pales into insignificance, compared to what your mate has lost. IDK...I'm pretty chilled about what grows in my house, I'm not careless about it like, but sometimes I get some major paranoia and I really don't like it. Especially when the police chopper is buzzing out over my house and I have 9 mature and very stinky plants! Feel much better about it now I have my roof triple insulated with good air flow.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah its a shitter but nowt can be done now. spilled milk n all that. you never know the fairy might make a special trip up to see the angel of the north.....
> 
> there were quite a few male flowers actually maybe half a dozen or so. all open
> 
> yeah the querkle is a lovely strain but idk the long veg time the male flowers and different pheno's n what not its not something ill stick with i think.


It's a shame because the querky looked gorgeous.
But being a farmer and having to lop the heads off of shitty phenos is disappointing.
That's too many narnas for that stage and somethings up! All hermies must die!

Call it a bad pheno etc. but....
Luckily I think the timing was right Don and the shemale wouldn't have affected too much else in your plot.

So much to be down about yet so much to look forward to. That's growing kids!

I feel for your mate who's lost ya UK girls too.
Not just for the loss of the strains but for his own sake.

There's a lesson here fellaz...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Bummer on the cheese loss mate, how did your buddy get busted?(_with out giving too much detail)_


his own fault... late with the mortgage. bailiffs opened the house while he was out. 



SnowWhite said:


> yeah man, sorry to hear about your mate. Hope it's not too bad for him. But loosing the cheese genetics pales into insignificance, compared to what your mate has lost. IDK...I'm pretty chilled about what grows in my house, I'm not careless about it like, but sometimes I get some major paranoia and I really don't like it. Especially when the police chopper is buzzing out over my house and I have 9 mature and very stinky plants! Feel much better about it now I have my roof triple insulated with good air flow.


yeah its a constant worry to be honest but i don't let it get to me. even when the chopper goes over ( it goes over every night between the same 20 minute window. ive stopped freakin out now...) 

aye nothing compared to his loss i know. at least I've got some good gear for him to take things off his mind...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2009)

Mammath said:


> It's a shame because the querky looked gorgeous.
> But being a farmer and having to lop the heads off of shitty phenos is disappointing.
> That's too many narnas for that stage and somethings up! All hermies must die!
> 
> ...


damn straight theres a lesson here mam, its called pay your way and you''l not be in clink...

i feel for him but at the same time its his own stupid fault. when your in this game you pay your way so that you aint got people at your door its just common sense. but we all learn by making these stupid mistakes. just this time it cost him dearly. 

case in point poor MyGirls got robbed 5 n a half Lbs cos he left his safe open. i feel for him its a hell of thing, and hindsight is a bitch.

as for the shemale late in the game, shit happens i guess the other more trainwreck pheno is no where near ready and touch my wood no sign of any boynana's...


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 27, 2009)

that looks stinking!!!


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> his own fault... late with the mortgage. bailiffs opened the house while he was out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dug himself a hole homeless & drugless, this is when you find out who your real friends are like don


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 27, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> that looks stinking!!!


agreed!


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2009)

I got the cheese fairy on speed dial. I could send her up ur way don if u like under the cover of darkness where her wings dont shine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> that looks stinking!!!


*oh yeah ttt she's liftin! *


welsh wizz said:


> Dug himself a hole homeless & drugless, this is when you find out who your real friends are like don


*

aye he's a good mate its a real pisser to see it happen he hadnt even had one full crop out of his big tent he was literally 5 weeks away from financial security for the rest of his life. 

he's the kind of guy i know if shit hit the fan for me he'd be there for me. so i am for him. real friend. * 



mr west said:


> I got the cheese fairy on speed dial. I could send her up ur way don if u like under the cover of darkness where her wings dont shine.


*haha i knew you had the ear of that naughty little imp!  

Mr West. the stuff of legend *


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2009)

So do u think ur mate will dust himself off and try again when the heats died down? I like to think id be up the hydro shop the day i was released from questioning lol in reality it might be difrent tho lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2009)

well they slashed his tent with a stanley and broke a cooltube but left the ballasts n stuff n all the venting n fan /filter even the 2 barrels of ionics nutes. but i guess that stuff aint illegal eh.

he's not doing it again. its just too risky for him. he's had the gypsies kiss. he likes his freedoms.


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2009)

Fair enough, so thats one soldier lost. least hes got his freedom eh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2009)

hahaha once a souljah always a soldier westy! he'll be back. but not for a good long while and just for himself.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 27, 2009)

hehe i know how that feels lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 27, 2009)

sorry to hear of ur lose, u an ur m8 will get bk on ya feet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2009)

haha we ba back on top soon enough but thanks for all the kind words n thoughts peeps


----------



## jesters missus (Oct 28, 2009)

Absolutely Delectable 

What's your next grow gonna be Don Gin?

Peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2009)

why thankya jesterette! and ty for the bumpage,
well in flower at the mo are dairy queen and blue mystic, there may be a couple more querkle. ( i had a major labelling fiasco ) all due the week before xmas 

after that will be a run of the dairy queen again to make sure i've got a good keeper 

then there's going to be some chernobyl and a couple of exotic lookin types( im excited to see how these turn out)
sweet seeds ~sweet afghani delicious and jack 47


----------



## The Wookie (Oct 28, 2009)

that qurkle looks danky. how do u like the TGA genetics?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 28, 2009)

they look really gud. just never judge a book by its cover


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2009)

The Wookie said:


> that qurkle looks danky. how do u like the TGA genetics?


awesome man haven't been disappointed so far well maybe a little with a few last ditch boy naners but apart from that the strains are really top notch 


Lil ganja princess said:


> they look really gud. just never judge a book by its cover


hahah yeah thats why i only got 1 of them each im gonna clone em straight off do a run if i like it ill keep a mum for a bit


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

That bud looks the business Don!!!
Sorry to hear about your mate at least he's got a decent friend that will make him feel its not too bad and give a good smoke. Its a risk we all take.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2009)

it is indeed an occupational hazard, you can narrow the risks but at the end of the day we know its illegal. ive crossed that line and put it to one side. the missus might not have yet but i have haha


----------



## The Wookie (Oct 28, 2009)

sketchy hermies. how bad were the nanners? i still want to try out sum of subcools genetics tho. 

and im stoked im about to see excision and datsik


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 28, 2009)

Like don said you got to pay your way, I would add dont deal, keep your mouth shut & keep the smells to a min, apart from that what else can you do?_My dad would say get a job in parliament and get the law changed._


----------



## The Wookie (Oct 28, 2009)

i wish i could share prop 215 with u guys


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

I only do it for percy, i don't wanna get greedy but i can see how easliy you COULD make a small fortune or a large one lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2009)

The Wookie said:


> sketchy hermies. how bad were the nanners? i still want to try out sum of subcools genetics tho.
> *nothing to major maybe a half dozen on the one plant*
> and im stoked im about to see excision and datsik


*sweeeet!*


welsh wizz said:


> Like don said you got to pay your way, I would add dont deal, keep your mouth shut & keep the smells to a min, apart from that what else can you do?_My dad would say get a job in parliament and get the law changed._


*haha my dad stays pretty silent about it all he's not condoning nor accepting i think its called denial....*


The Wookie said:


> i wish i could share prop 215 with u guys


*one day we'll have our prop... one day*


oscaroscar said:


> I only do it for percy, i don't wanna get greedy but i can see how easliy you COULD make a small fortune or a large one lmao


*its the same as all things in life there has to be balance. you start to get greedy somewhere down the line someone will fuck you or you'll fuck up.

im on no ones radar, im not selling to kids or robbing grannies for smack i help a couple of friends out. 

big time commercial guys get pinched. 
*


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2009)

haha, i know EXACTLY what you mean about not going OTT, couple of guys i know, including my previous flat mate, well they just don't know when it's safe and when it's dangerous to keep going.

and hell yes we'll get our prop 215  i mean hell, if i can turn to my parents, one a vicar, the other a lawyer (the vicar is hardcore, the lawyer is mr righteousm tried to make me phone up the rail company to pay for my ticket over the phone because i skipped on a train the week before ) and get them to happily accept that i smoke, that it doesn't turn me into this stereotypical madman and such, then there's gonna be change before toooo long. not to mention, the amount of poeople who're beginning to grow because of how readily available the kit is, and at good prices these days it seems 

and if not, then well, i guess we'll have no choice but to carry on as normal 

and i like that picture on the left, looks like pineapple! somehow!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2009)

i think its a good idea medical weed in the uk but to be honest i dont have any reason for a prescription. 

yeah knowing when to cut your losses is a good thing eh man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2009)

peeps this cracked me up

[youtube]6t28COxEp2k&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 28, 2009)

i,ve got smokealottaweed syndrome. doe,s that qualify me for medical mary. haha

lmao that video is amazing haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2009)

the doctor is in...


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 28, 2009)

lol it makes me think of...............

[youtube]IXuv7m-5_gw[/youtube]

How the fk do u watch a 6 min vid in a min lmfao.


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> peeps this cracked me up
> 
> [youtube]6t28COxEp2k&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]





welsh wizz said:


> lol it makes me think of...............
> 
> [youtube]IXuv7m-5_gw[/youtube]
> 
> How the fk do u watch a 6 min vid in a min lmfao.




Wow im stoned lol cool vids lads


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 28, 2009)

this is the best beasty boys song lol.
[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vv3lipNbWbU&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vv3lipNbWbU&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>>[/youtube]

couldnt pic sorry guys lol.
[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C05jxiUuH8U&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C05jxiUuH8U&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2009)

hahaha cheers for the musical interlude peeps, and jester that is one of my favourite Beasties tracks, from way back when they had a sense of humour!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 29, 2009)

That Mr B is friggin amazing! Striaght outta surrey is a must see for any cricket/hip hop fan. Westy put that in a thread a while back and its pure class.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSflRlHPay4
Thats the ticket lol


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 30, 2009)

my fav beastie boys

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sbqIyeed4g

everytime I hear this I get very hopped up.....hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2009)

TUUUUUUUUUNE!!!!!

well i had a bit of a funny encounter with my downstairs neighbour this afternoon, some toerag has nicked his gf's bike out of the shed under our shared stairs n he was wondering if id heard or seen anything. i hadnt.

anyway he asks me if i like my smoke?! im like well a bit from time to time yeah. n he starts saying well sometimes ive been walking past the front and smelled it n been like damn smells like don's got some good smoke in! anyway he ended up asking when i was next picking up n if i could get him some lol.

im well para that you can smell it outside but i think he's refering to when i needed a new filter cos i cant smell a thing. but im still para he's gonna have the law round. i dont want them sniffing round the house...


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 31, 2009)

I doubt the old bill will investigate a nicked bike. They'll just give him a crime number for the insurance. Are you gonna let him have a bit?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2009)

hahah yeah thats what i thought, but the neighbours chased off a kid trying to thieve their bikes that were chained up out the back too. the plod did actually turn up pretty quick, i was stunned. 

yeah ill square him a bag. should be a giggle im going to ask him for the money up front n tell him ive got to go and meet the bloke hahaha


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 31, 2009)

I hope you're gonna give him a good price lol
What does weed go for these days? its been a while since i've had to find any on the "street"


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 31, 2009)

Dude get a new filter.... ASAP. Go buy one before replying to this thread. Haha j/k, but seriously man it is important to stay safe. I live in the same house I grow in, and I cant smell it anymore. When close friends come over they tell me they smell it in the driveway... 

Good luck. And, if you grow I would be cautious about supplying other people with their habbits. Especially strangers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2009)

hahah well depends what he asks for but i imagine he's only after a 20 bag so ill give him probably 3 grams (now before everyone starts going off that im robbing him. im trying to discourage him i dont want to make this a regular thing... maybe i should give him less hahaha )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Dude get a new filter.... ASAP. Go buy one before replying to this thread. Haha j/k, but seriously man it is important to stay safe. I live in the same house I grow in, and I cant smell it anymore. When close friends come over they tell me they smell it in the driveway...
> 
> Good luck. And, if you grow I would be cautious about supplying other people with their habbits. Especially strangers


hahaha i just got a brand new filter like 3 weeks back a rhino one best money could buy. so i'm fairly sure he was referring to before i installed that but ill quizz him when i get the call.... 

the guys my neighbour has been for a while n ive smoked with him before so im not too concerned hell he's not gonna rat me to the landlord if he's wanting to buy some lol.

but yeah my spidey sense and my arse twitched a good deal i tell thee...


----------



## mr west (Oct 31, 2009)

2.8 is normal for a 20 bag round here and if its nice and dry itll fill the bag anyway. bet he'd be stoked with 2 gramms of dry quality over 3.5 of wet slanty lol i know i would.


----------



## mr west (Oct 31, 2009)

Also i bet its smoking smells that get out into trhe street not growing smells. I find it smells worst wen ur drying something lol.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 31, 2009)

sometimes I smell mother nature in the hallway, yet inside my crib, nothing?....ok, we have a major vent in the loo, but then it should go out the fecking roof....just harvested, that's when they get really stinky....me fecking hands and shirt and pants, that's what me mum just told me not a few minutes ago...hehehe...yet me wife doesn't smell shite....


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 31, 2009)

haha, you should be fine if you don't let him make it a regular thing  i was sat out on my perch in the summer and the neighbour poked his head out for a cigggy and i ended up selling him an eigth of hash i picked up a day later, he's a music teach  all is still good 

and 3g for £20, maaaan, 2.4 is the best you'll get around here for that money, regardless of quality


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> 2.8 is normal for a 20 bag round here and if its nice and dry itll fill the bag anyway. bet he'd be stoked with 2 gramms of dry quality over 3.5 of wet slanty lol i know i would.





mr west said:


> Also i bet its smoking smells that get out into trhe street not growing smells. I find it smells worst wen ur drying something lol.


*oh im 100% he'll be pleased with the bag. when i weighed out a 20 bag it looked twice the size of any 20 bags ive seen for a loooong time*


KiloBit said:


> sometimes I smell mother nature in the hallway, yet inside my crib, nothing?....ok, we have a major vent in the loo, but then it should go out the fecking roof....just harvested, that's when they get really stinky....me fecking hands and shirt and pants, that's what me mum just told me not a few minutes ago...hehehe...yet me wife doesn't smell shite....


*aye its when its drying theres just no masking the smell. the filter holds most of it back but the weeds drying in the room not in the tent so it has to passively go round first... stinkin up the place haha*


tip top toker said:


> haha, you should be fine if you don't let him make it a regular thing  i was sat out on my perch in the summer and the neighbour poked his head out for a cigggy and i ended up selling him an eigth of hash i picked up a day later, he's a music teach  all is still good
> *man im still lookin for some decent hash the ice hash i made was confiscated by the old bill *
> and 3g for £20, maaaan, 2.4 is the best you'll get around here for that money, regardless of quality


*ok ok so ill give him like 2.7 *


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *oh im 100% he'll be pleased with the bag. when i weighed out a 20 bag it looked twice the size of any 20 bags ive seen for a loooong time*
> 
> *aye its when its drying theres just no masking the smell. the filter holds most of it back but the weeds drying in the room not in the tent so it has to passively go round first... stinkin up the place haha*
> 
> *ok ok so ill give him like 2.7 *


man, wish I could get a twenty bag of ya.....he'll never stop coming back once you sort him out with such fine bud.

Didn't know you lost ya bubble hash too.....gutted for ya mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2009)

hahah got paypal??? jk

im not too fussed if he needs a little here n there i told him just to give me a knock.

yeah lost the actual hash but not the bags thankfully. but ive just used all my trim to make a new batch of butter!!! its mean dark green and will most likely render all that eat it mashed.

havin a super lazy sunday today am gonna toke a pipe n get in the bath i might even throw some weed in the hookah...


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah got paypal??? jk
> 
> im not too fussed if he needs a little here n there i told him just to give me a knock.
> 
> ...


yeah, better to keep the neighbours sweet. I give mine fresh eggs. LOL


and that's how sunday's should be man!.............LAZY!!!  enjoy


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm having a lazy sunday too though i'm a bit delicate coz i was out on the piss n sniff last and i didn't home until 4:30 lol I'm too old for it to be a regular thing lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2009)

hahah thats the way to do it! the morrisons mission is complete! theres a full duck roasting in the oven and im on the couch with a beer. god bless sunday and all who laze with her...


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2009)

Lucky bastads lol. I had to leave mt flat at 8 this morning to come over to me mums and do some work at the cattery in the pouring rain and got wet through, ive just about dried off and i gotta do a bit more in 20 mins lol. I'd love to laze on a Sunday but then i get to laze all week though and do wot i want most the time hehehe. I love retirement


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> Lucky bastads lol. I had to leave mt flat at 8 this morning to come over to me mums and do some work at the cattery in the pouring rain and got wet through, ive just about dried off and i gotta do a bit more in 20 mins lol. I'd love to laze on a Sunday but then i get to laze all week though and do wot i want most the time hehehe. I love retirement


 Jammy bastard!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 1, 2009)

well i'd much rather go and work in a cattery for a few hours, cats ROCK, than go to work like i do every saturday and sunday, lazy sunday starts NOW!

and how'd the bill come across that then don? were you being a little too obvious on the park bench or sommat? 

and that butter sounds rather fabulocious, wing a cookie down this way


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 1, 2009)

My mate just got £20 of street he came over with it I weighed it 1.5 of dryish crap, I found it hard not to take the piss when he said yer it real hi grade,




I passed him a cheese bifta he is still crashed on my sofa!

I could do with a another tent with filter for drying fk dose it pong!


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> My mate just got £20 of street he came over with it I weighed it 1.5 of dryish crap, I found it hard not to take the piss when he said yer it real hi grade,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny as fook mate made us both laugh out loud
Spread that dairylea, stoners'll do anything for this cheese. Ive been holding back with a guy in my block who sometimes helps me get a bit of slaant wen im dry. I know as soon as he has some cheese hell be like i want some more of that as I would lol. He had a j of my safari mixand he was blown away with that lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 1, 2009)

I know what ya mean, one of my mates came round last week with some really "quality weed" and i found it hard not to say are you takin the piss lol then i passed him a spliff that i'd really packed with my indica pheno JF and he walked home and left his car coz he said he didn't feel ok to drive and that was an hour n half later LMFAO!! Oh yeah and he keeps ringing me asking me to get him some but i just say i can't lol i can't wait to cheese him hahahaha


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2009)

Its great I absolutly love cheesing my mates off so fucking funny. I should start taking pics of the bodys and have a cheesed off wall of shame lmao.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


>


Hey Don

You got a pre-cured smoke report on this lovely gear for us yet, or did I miss it?


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 1, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I hope you're gonna give him a good price lol
> What does weed go for these days? its been a while since i've had to find any on the "street"


give him a regular deal fuck em. your supplying them the service afterall. now i dont encourage ripping people off. i believe in being fair both to you and the buyer.

2 grams for 25 where i come from 
4 grams for 50

STANDARD PRICE 
anything above is subject to change. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah got paypal??? jk
> 
> im not too fussed if he needs a little here n there i told him just to give me a knock.
> 
> ...


seedsman have some pretty cool bags j.j. im fairly sure it would work within your own country . just find something to kill the scent coffe would work but then theyll wander why it smells of coffee lmfao



SnowWhite said:


> yeah, better to keep the neighbours sweet. I give mine fresh eggs. LOL
> 
> 
> and that's how sunday's should be man!.............LAZY!!!  enjoy


i gave my neibour some beans the other day lol. kept ma last babies to himself so i figured ehy here ya go bro ya deserve it lol. 



oscaroscar said:


> I'm having a lazy sunday too though i'm a bit delicate coz i was out on the piss n sniff last and i didn't home until 4:30 lol I'm too old for it to be a regular thing lmao


glad use haf a good weekend im in westies category lol. 



welsh wizz said:


> My mate just got £20 of street he came over with it I weighed it 1.5 of dryish crap, I found it hard not to take the piss when he said yer it real hi grade,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow your mate got ripped lol.
feel free to try pull that one on me... ANYTIME


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 2, 2009)

Buying street weed around here you got to take what you can get j88 or give it up, not every smoker is ready to take the risk and grow their own lol.
You can pay up to 240 on the oz.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 2, 2009)

lol jester, at £25 for 2g i'd say they are pulling one on you 

2.4g for £20 is really very on the edge, any less and i tell them don't worry i'll come back another time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey Don
> 
> You got a pre-cured smoke report on this lovely gear for us yet, or did I miss it?


*word mam i haven't really had much chance to evaluate it but i did smoke a couple of grams at the weekend and its overpoweringly strong. heavy stone tastes delicious, but that was still at just dry the smell hasn't come back yet but its beginning to another week in the jars and its going to be dynamite
* 


Jester88 said:


> give him a regular deal fuck em. your supplying them the service afterall. now i dont encourage ripping people off. i believe in being fair both to you and the buyer.
> 
> 2 grams for 25 where i come from
> 4 grams for 50
> ...


*I reckon ill give him 2.7 or 8, reasonable for top end gear, i imagine he rolls with a lot less ganj and a lot more baccy than i do... *


welsh wizz said:


> Buying street weed around here you got to take what you can get j88 or give it up, not every smoker is ready to take the risk and grow their own lol.
> You can pay up to 240 on the oz.


*fuck 240 on the oz man fuck 200 shit when i was buying i was getting chink weed at £115 and decent for 140. i would point blank refuse anything over 150 unless it was to the standard i grow at now*.


tip top toker said:


> lol jester, at £25 for 2g i'd say they are pulling one on you
> 
> 2.4g for £20 is really very on the edge, any less and i tell them don't worry i'll come back another time


*yeah im the same normally*


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2009)

Jesters from auz tho i bet hes taking in auz dollars which would be about right lol. Yes i never went golf this morning damn it lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2009)

25.00 AUD = 13.8090 GBP 

for 2 grams aint bad actually


----------



## Mammath (Nov 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *word mam i haven't really had much chance to evaluate it but i did smoke a couple of grams at the weekend and its overpoweringly strong. heavy stone tastes delicious, but that was still at just dry the smell hasn't come back yet but its beginning to another week in the jars and its going to be dynamite*



Yeah I hear ya Don.
I reckon it will cure really well.
Thought you'd have a little pre-puff though, so had to ask.
It just looks so damn tasty 
Make sure you give us some feedback in a few weeks when it's had time....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2009)

well speaking of feedback i've had some already from the missus, basically she went to work this morning and her clothes stink of pot, apparently people have commented there's a smell of stale beer  she's going to have my nuts on a plate this evening 

its cos i have the scissor hash and jars curing in jars in a cupboard near where she hangs the clothes to dry. so that my night of watching footy cancelled. ill be doing the washing. double fuck.

on the plus side the progrow site have had the airpots delivered so they should be here wed.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well speaking of feedback i've had some already from the missus, basically she went to work this morning and her clothes stink of pot, apparently people have commented there's a smell of stale beer  she's going to have my nuts on a plate this evening
> 
> its cos i have the scissor hash and jars curing in jars in a cupboard near where she hangs the clothes to dry. so that my night of watching footy cancelled. ill be doing the washing. double fuck.
> 
> on the plus side the progrow site have had the airpots delivered so they should be here wed.


oh mate....good luck with that. One challenge after another it aint it mate. If it's not something with the plants or enviornment or whatever, it's a problem with the mrs. I feel your pain bro.

But awesome news about the airpots!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2009)

hahah im sure it will blow over. there'll of course be the obligatory anger then my steps to correct the issue and then probably some making up to do... as well as the washing...

if its too much ill just bung the load in and disappear to the pub to watch the footy...

though this may cause additional problems haha. peaks and troughs eh


----------



## Mammath (Nov 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well speaking of feedback i've had some already from the missus, basically she went to work this morning and her clothes stink of pot, apparently people have commented there's a smell of stale beer  she's going to have my nuts on a plate this evening
> 
> its cos i have the scissor hash and jars curing in jars in a cupboard near where she hangs the clothes to dry. so that my night of watching footy cancelled. ill be doing the washing. double fuck.
> 
> on the plus side the progrow site have had the airpots delivered so they should be here wed.


LMFAO  
You gotta find a better place for that skizzor rez Don.
That's weed in it purest form!
I actually find it quite an attractive odour, but I'm a stoner haha!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah i know its a lovely pong really but not what you need all day at work. i must say that i can smell it on myself and i haven't touched any weed since yesterday, have been in the shower and washed my hands with nail polish remover twice since...

man i don't know i thought i was on top of it, one minute its the neighbour saying he can smell it next everything bloody stinks of it and i don't even smoke in the house


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok going to make myself look silly what are air pots?


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 2, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Ok going to make myself look silly what are air pots?


they are the way forward! LOL....

http://www.superoots.com/air_intro.htm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2009)

i've seen the future and they are it!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 2, 2009)

So you know my next question  how much for how many?

Im suspicious why not just drill some tiny holes into normal pots ok so you dont have the pointy bits but have the same air hydration, or do you think it would make the pot too weak?

Do you know of anyone on this site using them?

Im going to stop now and go and get cheesed up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2009)

a 10 pack of 6 litre ones is £26.50 so deffo not on the cheap side but when i think what i paid for the heavy duty square plastic tubs its only a little more really.

so far i've not seen anyone using them, but the promo vid looks good eh

i guess it depends on how many holes you were thinkin WW ?!?!

i was also thinking how the hell are you going to get all the roots out of the thing come harvest if their all poking through the airholes?!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 2, 2009)

I will have to watch your future grows to see if your yeald jumps up by a few ozs per plant & how much mess they make!
Iv spent a load of cash going over to coco, I think more cash spent on the grow at the mo is out of the question for me.
£2.50ish a pot like you say about the same as 18l square.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> a 10 pack of 6 litre ones is £26.50 so deffo not on the cheap side but when i think what i paid for the heavy duty square plastic tubs its only a little more really.
> 
> so far i've not seen anyone using them, but the promo vid looks good eh
> 
> ...


you will just unscrew the fixing and unwrap the airpot from around your roots. I researched it all mate!  For the potting up scenario if I decide to start in seedling in airpots as well.

I don't think you could replicate this by drilling holes. One of the things I like about the airpots is they look so well designed and engineered and we all know that more air to the root zone is a good thing. I don't know anyone using them yet, but I am totally convinced they will outperform normal pots. Next grow I will be using them. I'd be using them already if there hadn't been supply problems, but it seems that's sorted now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I will have to watch your future grows to see if your yeald jumps up by a few ozs per plant & how much mess they make!
> Iv spent a load of cash going over to coco, I think more cash spent on the grow at the mo is out of the question for me.
> £2.50ish a pot like you say about the same as 18l square.


*yeah i guess its suck it n see but as snowy says i reckon more air can only be a good thing. i noticed when i popped my last few cheese n psycho put there pots they hadn't really made great use of the extra space i was giving them so i downgraded in Litres from 11 to 6 so we'll see how it goes.* *saves a bit on coco i guess too*



SnowWhite said:


> you will just unscrew the fixing and unwrap the airpot from around your roots. I researched it all mate!  For the potting up scenario if I decide to start in seedling in airpots as well.
> 
> I don't think you could replicate this by drilling holes. One of the things I like about the airpots is they look so well designed and engineered and we all know that more air to the root zone is a good thing. I don't know anyone using them yet, but I am totally convinced they will outperform normal pots. Next grow I will be using them. I'd be using them already if there hadn't been supply problems, but it seems that's sorted now.


*I was thinking about the potting up and to be honest ill probably be doing as normal potting up twice in veg then their final pot up into these airpots and on into flower so it should be a breeze i don't fancy undoing the pots with stuff in to repot. the missus aint happy as is without me chucking coco all over the gaff haha

my present lot would have been in them but for the delivery probs so i wont be able to get em going till a little before xmas...
*


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 2, 2009)

Why not just go with the full size air pot to start?


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *I was thinking about the potting up and to be honest ill probably be doing as normal potting up twice in veg then their final pot up into these airpots and on into flower so it should be a breeze i don't fancy undoing the pots with stuff in to repot. the missus aint happy as is without me chucking coco all over the gaff haha*
> 
> *my present lot would have been in them but for the delivery probs so i wont be able to get em going till a little before xmas...*


yeah, I'm prob gonna do the same. Veg in normal pots and then pot up into the air pots for flowering. I get a really good root mass in small pots in veg anyway, then just give them all that nice airy root space to expand into for flowering. I reckon they will love it!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 2, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> yeah, I'm prob gonna do the same. Veg in normal pots and then pot up into the air pots for flowering. I get a really good root mass in small pots in veg anyway, then just give them all that nice airy root space to expand into for flowering. I reckon they will love it!


This is going to cancel out what your trying to do!
If you start in normal pots your going to get that round root ball these air pots as I read stop this from happening so boost growth??


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 2, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> This is going to cancel out what your trying to do!
> If you start in normal pots your going to get that round root ball these air pots as I read stop this from happening so boost growth??


yeah, I agree. But also, when you pot up a root bound plant, it becomes unbound as the roots stretch out into the new medium. I will go from a half litre size normal pot, so pretty small, into a 6L air pot, loads of room for new root growth and that new root growth will not get root bound. I may yet still get smaller air pots and start in them too, but like Don said, I think it may be messier to pot up, probably more stessful too. I have a very low stress potting up technique in normal pots which I will be able to use when potting up into the 6L air pot. But we'll just have to see how it all works out.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 2, 2009)

I use 12L orange B&Q buckets for a quid with loads of holes drilled in the bottom, cheap as chips lol and i layer my soil with hydro pebbles so its about 50-50 and the roots get quite a bit of air and they're in the dark.
Don and Fred have got great results from coco and i was gonna do coco and now there is talk of air pots, i just dunno what way to turn grrr


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2009)

Id stick to wot u had planned mate, u can always look into air pots for the new year.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> yeah, I'm prob gonna do the same. Veg in normal pots and then pot up into the air pots for flowering. I get a really good root mass in small pots in veg anyway, then just give them all that nice airy root space to expand into for flowering. I reckon they will love it!





welsh wizz said:


> This is going to cancel out what your trying to do!
> If you start in normal pots your going to get that round root ball these air pots as I read stop this from happening so boost growth??





SnowWhite said:


> yeah, I agree. But also, when you pot up a root bound plant, it becomes unbound as the roots stretch out into the new medium. I will go from a half litre size normal pot, so pretty small, into a 6L air pot, loads of room for new root growth and that new root growth will not get root bound. I may yet still get smaller air pots and start in them too, but like Don said, I think it may be messier to pot up, probably more stessful too. I have a very low stress potting up technique in normal pots which I will be able to use when potting up into the 6L air pot. But we'll just have to see how it all works out.


*yeah i figure that if there's roots showing out the bottom holes its getting time to change up trick is not to let it sit like that for too long or it does get bound but a quick change should see me all right, as with owt new tho we'll see what happens eh! 

you all know my penchant for disaster....*


oscaroscar said:


> I use 12L orange B&Q buckets for a quid with loads of holes drilled in the bottom, cheap as chips lol and i layer my soil with hydro pebbles so its about 50-50 and the roots get quite a bit of air and they're in the dark.
> Don and Fred have got great results from coco and i was gonna do coco and now there is talk of air pots, i just dunno what way to turn grrr


*hey oscar man i started out in cheapo buckets from morrisons 8 for a bin lid. n just popped some holes through with a screw driver. 

seriously tho me n westy have our own paths n you should do what you feel comfortable with, I only changed when i felt id totally grasped what i was doing with soil( i copped out i was going to do hydro but coco is much easier  )
*


mr west said:


> Id stick to wot u had planned mate, u can always look into air pots for the new year.


*exactly spend the hard earned on a good time at xmas!!!


oh and WE ARE TOP OF THE LEAGUE SAY WE ARE TOP OF THE LEAGUE!!!

i know before you all chime in its the championshit but dont burst my bubble.
*


----------



## Mammath (Nov 3, 2009)

Morning Don

I throw my sprouts in 30L's of coco, what's this transplanting business! 
Air pots! WTF! I gotta see this lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 3, 2009)

i'm with mamouth, just chuck em straight into big pots from the get go  

but 30L :O that's a lot of coco


----------



## Mammath (Nov 3, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> i'm with mamouth, just chuck em straight into big pots from the get go
> 
> but 30L :O that's a lot of coco


...and it creates a lot of bud 

You sayin' I got a big mouth fella?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 3, 2009)

haha  does that 30L grow just the one plant? cus you must get thorugh one hell of a lot of coco, or do you just grow a couple of monsters?


----------



## Mammath (Nov 3, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> haha  does that 30L grow just the one plant? cus you must get thorugh one hell of a lot of coco, or do you just grow a couple of monsters?


Yes... I am a single monster man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

ahahahah evenin mam!

mornin TTT!

i dunno potting on is something ive always done seems to make efficient use of the soil or now coco?!? and we all know good root structure = good buds. but then again your not exactly struggling mam!

the airpots thingies are a bit like smart pots but fancy plastic instead of mesh stuff. im hoping the increase in air will compensate for less coco being used. ill be gutted if i need to upgrade to bigger airpots to get the same results im getting in plastic buckets now lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 3, 2009)

I always thought starting in small pots just helps with watering, as in not too much water till you get run off in a small pot, you wouldnt want to run water till run off is acived with a big pot when plant is very young, so as I see it you would be fine to start in big pot just watch how much water you give when its just a seedling.

Tryed some of my mates street weed last night it was like smoking a bonfire.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

yeah there is that to it WW i just don't have pace in my cupboard for a dozen 11L pots haha

whats run off?!?! i never and i mean never have it. i water just what the girls need no less sometimes a little more. it just makes the tent messy lol

man last night i went down to watch the footy with the neighbour, took some cheese n psycho down and blew his fucking mind eyes like sheeps fannies talking cod shit it was priceless. i tossed the bag down n he opened it and said " woah that smells like REAL weed like you know real weed" i was kinked up laughin.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 3, 2009)

hehe its funny when shit like that happens ehy.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 3, 2009)

So you dont let water run out of the bottom of the pot when watering or feeding?
I catch the run off in a tray and measure the ppm gives me an idea how much feed is in the soil.
I do you know the root will chase the water right to the bottom of the pot, also helps to stop salt biuld up as you wash a little away each time.

Cheese to me smells like medical drugs my haze smells like fuel & Afghan like cat piss.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

the guy was definitely not new to the game but i could tell he was battered. then his missus took the spliff n went oooooh.

good times man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> So you dont let water run out of the bottom of the pot when watering or feeding?
> I do you know the root will chase the water right to the bottom of the pot, also helps to stop salt biuld up as you wash a little away each time.
> 
> Cheese to me smells like medical drugs my haze smells like fuel & Afghan like cat piss.lol



nope never. i water from the top and just a bit every other day as they use it and dry out some will drink more than others but usually the strains will drink the same amount or rather the same pheno's will drink about the same.

i know i should be watering from the bottom up but i just dont have the room for the saucers under each pot i've got a couple of big garland trays and im wary of filling them up with feed it will just lead to problems.

never had a salt build up that i know of ( i dont even flush half way through the grow) i guess im kinda doing my own thing but so far so good . if it aint broke n all that.

man i love that afghan hashy smell deep and thick hmmmm i never did germ the straight afghan i bought a while back. ive been thinking and next round after xmas when the dq clones are done im going to do a proper mix up clear my seed stock out and stat afresh with keeper mums.


----------



## sparkyjay09 (Nov 3, 2009)

hey, was just wundering if any1 would take a look at my grow log to give sum advice, im 6 days since planting and worried!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nope never. i water from the top and just a bit every other day as they use it and dry out some will drink more than others but usually the strains will drink the same amount or rather the same pheno's will drink about the same.
> 
> i know i should be watering from the bottom up but i just dont have the room for the saucers under each pot i've got a couple of big garland trays and im wary of filling them up with feed it will just lead to problems.
> 
> ...


Every one to their own method mate, I top water just give it untill it comes out the bottom this way I water about every 3 or 4 days.
I dont flush untill the last few days unless the run off hits over 1800ppm.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

sparkyjay09 said:


> hey, was just wundering if any1 would take a look at my grow log to give sum advice, im 6 days since planting and worried!


sure man got a link to a journal or a thread?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Every one to their own method mate, I top water just give it untill it comes out the bottom this way I water about every 3 or 4 days.
> I dont flush untill the last few days unless the run off hits over 1800ppm.


totally! variety is the spice of life eh man. yowzers the run off hits 1800ppm that's a bit hot man. you know im tempted to get one of these meters just to see what my feed is actually up to.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 3, 2009)

I was shocked with hesi feed at full recomended strength the ppm hit 480 very low for full strength, the stuff Iv got for coco hits 800ppm.

There only cheep don!


----------



## sparkyjay09 (Nov 3, 2009)

yo welsh, thanx 4 d tip, apreciated!
Don gin, my link to my journal is, https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/265960-hey-guys-little-help-please.html
take a look if u can plz, the more feedback, the better!
cheerz guys


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I was shocked with hesi feed at full recomended strength the ppm hit 480 very low for full strength, the stuff Iv got for coco hits 800ppm.
> 
> There only cheep don!


*wow really full strength was less than 500?!?!? thats pretty low man even 800 isnt exactly breaking the bank. i bet that shoots right up when you chuck a bit of pk into the mix tho *


sparkyjay09 said:


> yo welsh, thanx 4 d tip, apreciated!
> Don gin, my link to my journal is, https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/265960-hey-guys-little-help-please.html
> take a look if u can plz, the more feedback, the better!
> cheerz guys


*
no worries man done!*


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 3, 2009)

At 800ppm thats 5ml hesi tnt 5ml hesi bloom Canna pk 5ml per lit hits about 1000/1200 so still off 1600.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

quite a way off as well, you ever go up that high?


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 3, 2009)

1400 is the highest Iv gone thats mixing almost all the feeds I have in 1 lit lol.
The worst was that soil westlands run off was over 2000ppm messed my grow right up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

man i bet. you could fry an egg on 2000. any ill signs from the 1400? 

i just bid on a ppm ec meter thingy on ebay. guess ill be taking more notice of goings on.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 3, 2009)

No the old lower fan leaves are dying off at 8 weeks but the bud growth is very healthy, and all sweet leaves are a jucy green I have noticed what I think is a bit of hermi going on in the middle of the top bud.


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i bet. you could fry an egg on 2000. any ill signs from the 1400?
> 
> i just bid on a ppm ec meter thingy on ebay. guess ill be taking more notice of goings on.



Im kinda doing the same as u regarding run off and that with the 11ltrs pots. I got a ppm meter off ebay and it didnt last 5 days b4 it stopped working altogether. I did in the time i had it manage to get readings of full feds of mine and it was approx 1500 with canna boost and pk and a+b in the amounts i get. I stoped filtering my water tho, didnt see any difrence so wewnt back to tap water lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 3, 2009)

Bad shit on the meter mate mines still going strong got some electrode cleaner and calibration fluid from hydro shop.

How was you filtering your water westy?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> No the old lower fan leaves are dying off at 8 weeks but the bud growth is very healthy, and all sweet leaves are a jucy green I have noticed what I think is a bit of hermi going on in the middle of the top bud.


a hermi in the cheese?!?!?!?! man my single nana didnt go anywhere. all going to plant tho juicy green leaves fat buds and yellowing leaves = stoned off your arse till xmas 



mr west said:


> Im kinda doing the same as u regarding run off and that with the 11ltrs pots. I got a ppm meter off ebay and it didnt last 5 days b4 it stopped working altogether. I did in the time i had it manage to get readings of full feds of mine and it was approx 1500 with canna boost and pk and a+b in the amounts i get. I stoped filtering my water tho, didnt see any difrence so wewnt back to tap water lol.


yeah man i hear ya id be mixing bathfull's of nutes to get run off out of 12 11 litre pots and with the recent mouldgate scandal less water is good news 

whats the crack with the canna boost i looked at it n it seemed an expensive organic version of pk right?! 

i've been thinking about using the water that collects in my dehumidifier but i'm a bit dolly dimple, n i'm not sure if that water will have no oxygen content after being sucked through he dehumidifier?!?!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 3, 2009)

Its the haze thats got what I think is herm.

Im in 18l pots takes about 3½ lits to achive run off, coco drys out so much faster than any soil Iv used.

Dehumidifier water will be high in copper mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

ah gotcha i was thinkin lol 

wow man 18L pots that's some size and some amount of feed but i guess your not watering that often right? maybe every 4-5 days?

ta for the headsup on the copper. coppers and dope never mix well


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 3, 2009)

3 days on the coco 4/5 on the soil Iv also left 2 cheese in the same pots as they vegged in, be interesting to see if they do go root bound and what effects it has.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

man i doubt they'll suffer for being in the same pot. root bound to the point where the plant actually suffers is quite hard to achieve


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

update of the tent tonight or the morrow fellas


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 3, 2009)

Hope to find that out lol.

A question for you,
the bit Iv out linned is that hermi? It looks the same as what Iv got on haze.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

yup that be a male banana man. i noticed well past too late. if you've got loads of them id think about chopping early the plant is putting its energy into the nana's not thc or bud. how far on are you?


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 3, 2009)

Iv found one right tight in the bud closest to the light I checked the thc last night it was still clear to misty.
I will give her a good looking over tonight when she wakes up see if I can find some more, Dam wanted to let her go to amber.
Im at 8 weeks.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 3, 2009)

Get a pair of tweezers and pull the fuckers off and keep on flowering IMO.
I've never checked my ppm but i always make sure i get run off and i check the ph of that once a week. I put a waterproof sloping floor in my tent that way i can get all the run off out so it don't get too humid. I water mine every day about 1.5L for each plant and they drink that dry and when they don't i put 10L of plain water through the pot then a double strength feed and two days later they're dry as a bone again with a clean slate ready to be stuffed with nutes again lol.

Fuck me, i'll stop rambling now lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 3, 2009)

So Iv had a good look and only found the one bunch of nanas on that single bud its covered in thc, the plant has slowed right down on moisture absorption I expected to water to night but moisture level is at 60%, I did load it with feed last watering.lol
Im totaly cheesed in the brain


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Iv found one right tight in the bud closest to the light I checked the thc last night it was still clear to misty.
> I will give her a good looking over tonight when she wakes up see if I can find some more, Dam wanted to let her go to amber.
> Im at 8 weeks.


*if its just a couple man you should be fine just tweeze them out n carry on as planned its only if its got nana's left right n center id chop early.*


oscaroscar said:


> Get a pair of tweezers and pull the fuckers off and keep on flowering IMO.
> I've never checked my ppm but i always make sure i get run off and i check the ph of that once a week. I put a waterproof sloping floor in my tent that way i can get all the run off out so it don't get too humid. I water mine every day about 1.5L for each plant and they drink that dry and when they don't i put 10L of plain water through the pot then a double strength feed and two days later they're dry as a bone again with a clean slate ready to be stuffed with nutes again lol.
> 
> Fuck me, i'll stop rambling now lol


*what sort of temps are you getting up to? that seems like their drinking fast. mine were drinking like that but my temps were near 30 lol*


welsh wizz said:


> So Iv had a good look and only found the one bunch of nanas on that single bud its covered in thc, the plant has slowed right down on moisture absorption I expected to water to night but moisture level is at 60%, I did load it with feed last watering.lol
> Im totaly cheesed in the brain


*dude that smiley is actually quite menacing.

if its only one bunch and your at milkies id say your good to just tweeze em! shame tho. seems more and more new strains have herm issues late on in flower. which seed co is it? 
*


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

Ghs Strawbury Haze hermi bitch's lol. I do like the buzz very head clicky not a couch lock more a social buzz.
I think its best to stick with the E cheese, I can mess her around as much as I like and she still grows great bud with no nannas.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey Don, what's crackalacklin?
Let s see some shots of shit that ain't done yet!
Keep us posted bro.
I like to see the full process


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Ghs Strawbury Haze hermi bitch's lol. I do like the buzz very head clicky not a couch lock more a social buzz.
> I think its best to stick with the E cheese, I can mess her around as much as I like and she still grows great bud with no nannas.



yeah you could beat her wioth a shitty stick and she'd still come up roses eh!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

<<<< pre haircut


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

be gentle


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> <<<< pre haircut


Top marks mate cant fault it


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 4, 2009)

now that's what it's all about right there!







Got ya tent nice and packed again too I see!  It's gonna be amazing in there in a few weeks time.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> <<<< pre haircut


Gorgeous mate. Lovin it! Thanks for the update.
All looks fantastic other than that wife beater glass that looks to be filled with juice?
Maybe a nipit of Gin in there Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

hahahah thats how real men drink their gin and juice, in wife beatin glasses haha

thanks for the kind comments lads yeah i was quite impressed overall with querkle i doubt ill keep it but ive got some tga deep purple to pop so who knows there might be a keeper there?!!?

the querk could have gone another week or more no probs but i crammed her with gravity to finish her up. im normally averse to that but the rest of the girls were stretching like mad so she had to go.ive had to supercrop one of the dq's already.

the babies will be getting a bottoms up haircut this weekend then its on with the Christmas cola countdoon!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 4, 2009)

wow, the growth on her after the haircut, maybe it's me just being naive, but that looks like a fantastic yield


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

If anyones any good with houseplant problems have a gander at this for me 

https://www.rollitup.org/gardening/266478-funny-black-spots-my-errr.html#post3341430

wooooop wup my airpots just arrived!


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 4, 2009)

so is the glass half empty or glass half full??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

its hard to be an optimist when you drink fast


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> wow, the growth on her after the haircut, maybe it's me just being naive, but that looks like a fantastic yield


yeah im reckoning on 4+ when its all said and done. bloody should be i vegged her 7.5 weeks


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 4, 2009)

Cracking plant Don!! If those buds are as dense as they look i think 4oz is a conservative estimate.
What size is your flower tent?
Have you had any sneaky samples of that querkle? Whats the smell/high like?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

muchos grassy arse! yeah they are pretty rock hard like i was dreading mould. there was a little but not much to write home about.

my tent is 1.2 x 1.2 x 2m 

yeah the querkle i tested at the weekend but i was high on other things so i cant really give it much of a write up all i know is it was tasty really thick deep smoke. very nice flavour. intoxicating. ill do one of them proper smoke reports when its cured proper


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 4, 2009)

I thought it looked bigger than mine. 
My 1st grow i didn't flush or cure but now i wouldn't even consider not doing it. it makes such a huge difference, i reckon if you had average/crap genetics flushing and a good cure would make it better than most street weed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

without a doubt man your average street weed would be ok if the Vietnamese types took the time to cure and dry the gear.

man it was a beast 5.5 ft no bother and if it wasn't tied up probably about the same round her. i put her on the table to trim like normal then realised i couldn't reach the branches lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

The Vietnamese wont be growing it if they keep burning down the houses they grow in.


5½ft nice my red hair skunk are 6fters with a big yeald.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

so peeps ive narrowed my haze choices down to 4 what you guys reckon? any faves?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/delicious-critical-jack-herer
> http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/delicious-critical-neville-haze
> http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/mr-nice-mango-haze
> http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/barneys-farm-g13-haze
> ...


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

Still with G13 lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> The Vietnamese wont be growing it if they keep burning down the houses they grow in.
> 
> 
> 5½ft nice my red hair skunk are 6fters with a big yeald.



man to be honest the namese are all in the nick shits been scarce up north for a while well not in my house but round the way hahaha serves them right. 

man 6 ft is some beast man


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 4, 2009)

alrighty then ... may I please have an even dozen of these. thank you. Excellent, very very excellent.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so peeps ive narrowed my haze choices down to 4 what you guys reckon? any faves?


As much as I love it, I'd avoid the Jack Herer if you're just doing one or two beans. You need to do a room full and find a keeper. I found it real fussy and oscar said he had some issues with it at first, but then did an AMAZING tent full from clones. You prob saw it.

I'd go with neville's or the mango one if I had to choose. Sounds nice! 

You need real patience for a room full of haze, I'd avoid that one too to be honest. Mix it up man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

hahah cheers T yeah ill have a dozen too if there going spare


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 4, 2009)

like fukin candyfloss on a stick ... hahahaha! fukinA


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah cheers T yeah ill have a dozen too if there going spare


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> As much as I love it, I'd avoid the Jack Herer if you're just doing one or two beans. You need to do a room full and find a keeper. I found it real fussy and oscar said he had some issues with it at first, but then did an AMAZING tent full from clones. You prob saw it.
> 
> I'd go with neville's or the mango one if I had to choose. Sounds nice!
> 
> You need real patience for a room full of haze, I'd avoid that one too to be honest. Mix it up man.


Sorry to dis you snow but the mango looks like crap.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> As much as I love it, I'd avoid the Jack Herer if you're just doing one or two beans. You need to do a room full and find a keeper. I found it real fussy and oscar said he had some issues with it at first, but then did an AMAZING tent full from clones. You prob saw it.
> 
> I'd go with neville's or the mango one if I had to choose. Sounds nice!
> 
> You need real patience for a room full of haze, I'd avoid that one too to be honest. Mix it up man.


yerah man i did see that, epic indeed! i might just get the four and see how i fare at just under a tenner a pop for them i'll not be buying a few of each to find a keeper...


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 4, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Sorry to dis you snow but the mango looks like crap.


I agree, I just said it 'sounds' nice  LOL

Don could do it better than that!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

haha you guys give me a lot more credit than i would. most of my fortune is good luck


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha you guys give me a lot more credit than i would. most of my fortune is good luck


Tut tut dont be modest don never play down a compliment mate
Its better than being slaged off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

hahah i get enough of that at home  the missus calls me a pot snob and to be honest she's right. i just dont want to sound big headed. and besides i get grounded when i see what the pro's on this site manage.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh yes mate there are plenty of growers on RIU that put our best to shame.
We will get there one day every grow teaches us somethink new.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah man standing on the shoulders of giants eh im happy with my results but as always i want more lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

Iv been doing perpetual but I want to grow enough in one hit so I can pack it away for a few months, but then getting busted with loads of plants or weed is a go to prision dont pass go situation.

One good summer is all I need got a great south facing outdoor place to grow little stream close by and a right twat to get to.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

sounds a dream man id love to try my hand at outdoor but we manage to string about 2 hours of sun together let alone 2 months in the toon. 

youd never get caught man, the plod that caught my pal said he was basically very unlucky if hed paid his bills they would never have known it was there.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 4, 2009)

agreed, other than growers mistake, i don't really see any ways in which a grower acn get busted. only thing i can think of is if the po po are sent over on other reasons, such as a the stolen bike, and smell something, you run your mouth to everyone to sound cool, a landlord wanting an inspection, or as you say, forgetting to get your bill money sent off 

i also like the idea of one massive grow so you can just turn it all off for a few months, think i plan to try and get something like that settled for the summer so that holliadys can be had (only got 1 possible care giver and i've not gotten his room set up yet).


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

We have the sniffer dog and handler walk the street every now and then why I dont fkin know, never had the balls to ask him if he wants a cup of tea & a chat to find out what he is looking for lol. Thank Carbon for the filter!

Iv had the (community) cops at the door asking me if I know where my son is, fuck he was only 12 months old! "Yes he is right here" lol. Bless her she had the wrong house later found out the lad down the road was placing his tag all over town. She was very attractive the cop that is.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> <<<< pre haircut



Hey Don, what strain was this plant you just pulled, it was a f*cking monster!

Also, concerning your haze choice, go the barneys G13, it's stays short, has a massive yield, and is a top smoke


----------



## inked (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey Don soz to butt in on ya thread with a random question, but i've asks it in the newb section and got no replies so thought i'd give you a shot at answering it? 

I'm just wondering what the best light would be for vegging. I'm currently using my 2 hps's in a grow which has approximately 5/6 weeks left in my 2m x 2m tent. I took 20 cuttings ready for my next grow a couple of weeks ago and they've all rooted....only thing now is i need a decent light to veg them under until my lights are finished with. The cuttings will be in kept in a small 120x70x140 tent until being transported and repotted for the bigger tent ready for flowering. 
I want them to fill the space as much as posible in the 5weeks they have in the vegging tent so that i only have them under my 600's in the bigger flowering tent a short while before flowering. Idea being that I can repeat the process each grow hopefully having a crop every 8/9 weeks!?!? If that makes any sense, any replies will be much appreciated.

Cheer for reading.....gonna carry on reading through your grows now....safe


----------



## inked (Nov 4, 2009)

P.s...That one you just chopped looks pukka mate!!


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 4, 2009)

ur after a semi perpetual style grow then mate. 

remember youll have to keep taking cuttings so maybe even make one of them cuttings a new mother and give it a box of its own. a couple fluros or cfls are plenty to keep them going for your pourpose. 

the idea being this though
hps for flowering as it is more to the red spectrum of lighting and this is what the cannabis plant is really after during flower.

lighting to the bluer scale is used for vegitating plants. MH lights are god for this

idealistically a bit of a mixture but leaning to either the blue side for veg and the red side for flower is what should be used.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey Don, what strain was this plant you just pulled, it was a f*cking monster!
> *its the not so purple querkle mam!*
> Also, concerning your haze choice, go the barneys G13, it's stays short, has a massive yield, and is a top smoke


*duly noted cheers!*



inked said:


> Hey Don soz to butt in on ya thread with a random question, but i've asks it in the newb section and got no replies so thought i'd give you a shot at answering it?
> 
> I'm just wondering what the best light would be for vegging. I'm currently using my 2 hps's in a grow which has approximately 5/6 weeks left in my 2m x 2m tent. I took 20 cuttings ready for my next grow a couple of weeks ago and they've all rooted....only thing now is i need a decent light to veg them under until my lights are finished with. The cuttings will be in kept in a small 120x70x140 tent until being transported and repotted for the bigger tent ready for flowering.
> I want them to fill the space as much as posible in the 5weeks they have in the vegging tent so that i only have them under my 600's in the bigger flowering tent a short while before flowering. Idea being that I can repeat the process each grow hopefully having a crop every 8/9 weeks!?!? If that makes any sense, any replies will be much appreciated.
> ...


*kinda depends on a few factors man, like your ventilation options. 
really if your looking for max growth in the veg your looking at hps or metal halide. something like a 250 should be ideal for 20 babies in that small a tent tho youd probably need to cooltube and vent it tho.

i'd probably go with a 300w cfl 

http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant/merchant.mv?page=1/prod/300cfl 

no need to vent it 
*


inked said:


> P.s...That one you just chopped looks pukka mate!!


*thanks man*


Jester88 said:


> ur after a semi perpetual style grow then mate.
> 
> remember youll have to keep taking cuttings so maybe even make one of them cuttings a new mother and give it a box of its own. a couple fluros or cfls are plenty to keep them going for your pourpose.
> 
> ...


*what the jesta said dude!*


----------



## Mammath (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey... f*ck the purple in the querkle dude, that plant was gorgeous... and a giver 
Reminded me of the scarey creatures in that movie 'The Village' haha
I'm sure it will smoke supremely


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

hahah yeah i know what ya mean i do like nice coloured dope but its not the holy grail lol 

that being said i'm really looking forward to the mix of colour ill have by xmas, blue mystic more querkle, and the dairy queen for a bit of sparkle!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 5, 2009)

No tinsel or ballbles then don.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah yeah i know what ya mean i do like nice coloured dope but its not the holy grail lol
> 
> that being said i'm really looking forward to the mix of colour ill have by xmas, blue mystic more querkle, and the dairy queen for a bit of sparkle!


yeah man, you could make tinsel out of that DQ for sure come x-mas  Blue Mystic you say. Must of missed that one. Nice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> No tinsel or ballbles then don.


*hahahah tempting i might get one of those festive nets of red LED's n put an angel on a cola we'll see *


SnowWhite said:


> yeah man, you could make tinsel out of that DQ for sure come x-mas  Blue Mystic you say. Must of missed that one. Nice.


yeah just picked up a seed from nirvana n thought why not i think ive got half a dozen or so of them my labelling went a bit sideways...

should be a nice blue


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *hahahah tempting i might get one of those festive nets of red LED's n put an angel on a cola we'll see *
> 
> 
> yeah just picked up a seed from nirvana n thought why not i think ive got half a dozen or so of them my labelling went a bit sideways...
> ...


v pretty looking! Hope she tastes as good as she looks.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2009)

i like the sound of that don, next you'd just need to rig it up in the hall to greet the guests with  

and that plant looks funky, it's grey :O


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

im not expecting too much just a generic blue taste really but its nirvana and so far ive not had a bad bean from them!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 5, 2009)

Reminds me of purple haze, last time I smoked that it burnt the back of my throat, I lost my voice, fell in the river and got chased by Swans ahhh happy days lol.
[youtube]5hSW67ySCio[/youtube]


----------



## Mammath (Nov 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im not expecting too much just a generic blue taste really but its nirvana and so far ive not had a bad bean from them!


Didn't you get those shitty she-male Ak 48's from those suckers?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2009)

LOL, respect to that welshy, that's one hell of a story to be able to tell  i'm happily amused now 

and are you a genuwine welshy? or just for namesake?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Reminds me of purple haze, last time I smoked that it burnt the back of my throat, I lost my voice, fell in the river and got chased by Swans ahhh happy days lol.
> [youtube]5hSW67ySCio[/youtube]


*hahahahh man swans are viscous at the best of times, not what you need when boxed. tune btw!*


Mammath said:


> Didn't you get those shitty she-male Ak 48's from those suckers?


*nah man no she males with the ak48 was all bud bud bud*


tip top toker said:


> LOL, respect to that welshy, that's one hell of a story to be able to tell  i'm happily amused now
> 
> and are you a genuwine welshy? or just for namesake?


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

i have.. with them... but not from their beans ive recieved from nirvana through other banks lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

yeah nirvana are pretty spot on


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 5, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> LOL, respect to that welshy, that's one hell of a story to be able to tell  i'm happily amused now
> 
> and are you a genuwine welshy? or just for namesake?


I be the full blooded sheep shaging taffy but with out the heavy accent as Im not from the valleys.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

[youtube]-Q8EM0G8tjg&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2009)

now that is a film, we were stood around talking about that just yesterday. watch it every year with the grandparents in maesteg 


good to hear, i'm like you, blooded but without the coice, thankfully, while i take total pride in my nationality, ther are some things the welsh just didn't get right


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

any language that spells david with an f has got problems  jk


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 5, 2009)

I cant sing for shit lol

Nirvana cool seed Iv had good results 6' 4oz skunks


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

its all good brother im like that guy friom the movie 

the brown spots on my skin are my natural colour....
all this white just happens to be a birthmark lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

i really fancy trying the orange bud and the durban poison from them. but thats waaaay down the line ive got a load of strains to get in afore i think about buying more beans


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

try there shiva, you wont be sorry

like the perfect woman
beautiful 
eligant 
and easy going


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

i ordered the northern lights x shiva and papaya but both ended up male, i love shiva shanti, very unique smell to it.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

i read a book ages ago around about the time shiva was invented, he was also the first to record silver bud as far as i know. it was a good book cant remember the name of it sorry. it looked so lovely. i was very impressed with mine overall lol.

if ya can find the dude that then its his literature lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

i think it was sensi seeds originally ?!!?


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

you sure. 

if so it must be his book but didnt there used to be a different owner of that company or am i confused.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

hmmm not sure on that one to be honest man i think your confusing it with arjan and greenhouse when shantibaba split.

im not sure of much today im full of cold.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 5, 2009)

You want to go home and get some Brandy down you!





Bless you.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2009)

the only thing that ever really appealed to me over brandy was the whole st bernard saving you in the snow with a mini-keg of brandy







 now that is what i'm tlaking about!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

man i always thought that's the cruellest trick ever making the poor sodding dog climb mountains in the snow with a bottle of brandy round its neck so it cant have a drink. 

im coping with copious cuppas and i've just had a tramadol which far from helping my cold has made me feel all floaty.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2009)

cruel be damned it's kick ass. sod a floosey short skirted waitress


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i always thought that's the cruellest trick ever making the poor sodding dog climb mountains in the snow with a bottle of brandy round its neck so it cant have a drink.
> 
> im coping with copious cuppas and i've just had a tramadol which far from helping my cold has made me feel all floaty.


i hate tramel


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hmmm not sure on that one to be honest man i think your confusing it with arjan and greenhouse when shantibaba split.
> 
> im not sure of much today im full of cold.


nah im not confusing it with shantibaba


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2009)

Tramadol and zanax is my fave cocktail after a night on the E's n sniff lol


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

true

cannabis, valium, codien or morphene, temazepam or stilnox for me bro lol. 
though there an everyday thing for me.. its the breakfast and dinner of once were champions afterall.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

hahahah i generally roll with a sleeper and a fuck load of ganj. i try not to do it often its a bit dicey mixing upper and downers, dont want to wake up dead, the missus would kill me.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

umm im still alive lol. though i quie everything else over 2 years ago now lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

i doubt ill ever quit fully i love life on the rave too much, especially at inappropriate times. there's nothing like being wrecked somewhere you shouldn't be.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 5, 2009)

Beer & weed for me abused the body way too much when I was younger.

If I woke up dead the wife would be well off life insurance worth more dead than alive.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

lol im not worth anything dead or alive lol tho im nearly debt free, just a few more grand and im gonna have me a bitchin party i might take some time of work n just have a blow out.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2009)

haha, beer and weed, more to the point stella, is the way to go for me, they just compliment each other and work hand in hand against me, some stella will encourage me to roll up another fatty, which wil encourage me to have some more stella with it, and so the cycle repeats


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

yeah i know that one ttt, i noticed the other night when i was watching the footy with the neighbour he'd drank 2 bottles of beer while i drank 6 cans of becks. seems like a good plan at the time till its half 7 and your up for work


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Beer & weed for me abused the body way too much when I was younger.


same as man. left the chemicals behind a while ago now. Nothing like the buzz you get off 2 pints and a nice skunky spliff. It's just the perfect little buzz for me.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i know that one ttt, i noticed the other night when i was watching the footy with the neighbour he'd drank 2 bottles of beer while i drank 6 cans of becks. seems like a good plan at the time till its half 7 and your up for work


i know exactly what you mean, i just have an inability to sip drinks though  if you sip it and it tastes that good, then hell you should take a bigger sip!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

nothin quite like a fat slug of coke with a pint of stella while your watching the footy with a biffy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> i know exactly what you mean, i just have an inability to sip drinks though  if you sip it and it tastes that good, then hell you should take a bigger sip!



too true. ive always drank fast. nothing like glugging down a cold stella on a hot summer afternoon. man i want it to be summer NOW


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2009)

I usually fancy a nice cold relaxing beer then i have a couple then i fancy a line or two then i end up going into town with a henry of sniff in me pocket and then think it'd nice to have an E or 3 then its 5 in the morning and i've got some explaining to do lol but i'm in no fit state to explain anything, whoops!
Thats pretty rare these days though


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i doubt ill ever quit fully i love life on the rave too much, especially at inappropriate times. there's nothing like being wrecked somewhere you shouldn't be.


hehe same i still get the urges. dont take shrooms and go to work though bro baaad moooove lmfao. gives ya a new view of ya job though ill say that



welsh wizz said:


> Beer & weed for me abused the body way too much when I was younger.
> 
> If I woke up dead the wife would be well off life insurance worth more dead than alive.


same here on both counts lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i know that one ttt, i noticed the other night when i was watching the footy with the neighbour he'd drank 2 bottles of beer while i drank 6 cans of becks. seems like a good plan at the time till its half 7 and your up for work


i get sic for a few days iff i hit the piss hard the night before. to much fun up untill 2 years ago lol. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> too true. ive always drank fast. nothing like glugging down a cold stella on a hot summer afternoon. man i want it to be summer NOW


ill agree with that one for sure lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I usually fancy a nice cold relaxing beer then i have a couple then i fancy a line or two then i end up going into town with a henry of sniff in me pocket and then think it'd nice to have an E or 3 then its 5 in the morning and i've got some explaining to do lol but i'm in no fit state to explain anything, whoops!
> Thats pretty rare these days though


*hahahaha ya man after me own heart. im usually alright the next day after drugs i rarely suffer from comedowns. hangovers are different barrel of stoats all together...*



Jester88 said:


> hehe same i still get the urges. dont take shrooms and go to work though bro baaad moooove lmfao. gives ya a new view of ya job though ill say that
> same here on both counts lol.
> *work on coke is one thing work on shrooms man i dont think i would risk it. my boss is kool but not that kool lol*


----------



## inked (Nov 5, 2009)

cheers for the reply lads, after abit of mooching i've decided to go with a 250w MH as i have a spare reflecter and ballast for the job, good move?? cheers again, won't hijack ya thread no more


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

hahah as if i worry bout my journo being jacked lol


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

obviously not otherwise youd report ma ass and get me banned lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2009)

too stoned to read and catch up on what i mised.

"man i doubt they'll suffer for being in the same pot. root bound to the point where the plant actually suffers is quite hard to achieve"

let me take u by the hand and lead u into my veg room mate ill show u something to make u change ur mind



Loving the querkle bud shots i was expecting it to be a dif colour to that but still makes my gyni tingle lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2009)

ooo eeer lol

yeah i was too but it deffo makes up for it in the stink department. ive got tubs and pots with ONA gel all over the gaff


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 6, 2009)

so you gotten into those air pots yet don? i've been reading around their site and such, and they do look really interesting, and productive for the plants. do you plan on transplanting? or just going with a large air pot and hoping? seems like it mmight be a bit of a pain to repot without shocking it like mad? unless you could just unroll the pot? hmm, i dont know


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> too stoned to read and catch up on what i mised.
> 
> "man i doubt they'll suffer for being in the same pot. root bound to the point where the plant actually suffers is quite hard to achieve"
> 
> ...


true but i must note bro that when growing outdors pot size is a big issue as hey heat up and the roots suffer .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> so you gotten into those air pots yet don? i've been reading around their site and such, and they do look really interesting, and productive for the plants. do you plan on transplanting? or just going with a large air pot and hoping? seems like it mmight be a bit of a pain to repot without shocking it like mad? unless you could just unroll the pot? hmm, i dont know


*well i took them home opened em stuck one together then took it apart n stored it. im going to pot up as normal in veg then once about a week or two before flower into the airpots, i imagine ill have a bit of trial and error*


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 6, 2009)

you'll pull through though with flying colors is y bet. 

chin up bro, just keep swimming


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 6, 2009)

would that not counter the point of the air pot though? i figure that unless you are keeping an eye on the roots in the small normal pots, like a hawk, then they'll start to spiral and such, and this would hinder the benefits of the air pot after the transplant? who knows, as you say, trial and error, they certianly seem like a good idea though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2009)

well to be honest i do keep track of the roots in veg, as long as you pot up at roughly the right time it should be fine no root binding just well formed root in the shape of the pot. when it does finally get to the airpot it should automatically grow roots into the holes... we'll see, i just didnt want to pay for a set of baby airpots lol


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 6, 2009)

hehe seems all cool in theory to me bro.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 6, 2009)

yeah, that sounds ok then, i'm terrible at keeping track of roots and such, one day of not checking easily becomes 4


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2009)

best laid plans n all that haha my babies are going to be in veg for about 7-8 weeks so im gonna lst and fim early...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2009)

man i am so frickin baked. cannabutter choc browny for breakfast is teaching me lessons. is it not pub o'cloock yet?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 6, 2009)

pub o' clock already :O fuck that! give it an hour and a half, once it hits 2:30 then you know you're just enjoying your afternoon, no guilt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2009)

we knock off at 4.30 on friays it feels like forever away...


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 6, 2009)

fukin end of day drag on ... all the same all over the world ... time stands still, and yey the people keep moving, how does that happen? don't answer. I'm REALLY wasted. lol! 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> we knock off at 4.30 on friays it feels like forever away...


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> we knock off at 4.30 on friays it feels like forever away...


hehe ive had a few jobs like that were we knock off and hit the piss early lol. its good shit makes a great start to the weekend


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2009)

the guy that sits opposite noticed my eyes were getting redder..... 

i think he suspects 

weve got some peeps coming over tonight n were gonna get some fireworks to play with ! woop wooop


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 6, 2009)

niiiice.

you knowya can make rockets with toile trolls, masking tape, sqewers, (icing sugar and potassium nitrate- this is what fuels the rockets)


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 6, 2009)

haha, sounds like good plans.

we have the same kinda attitude at my work, moment work is out everyone heads down to the local pub, only noone lives within walking distance of the pub an such, so there tends to be a bit of drink driving, lots of drink driving, and i can think of 7 drink driving convictions off the top of my head amoung maybe 12 employees  i finnish work about 3 hours after the rest of the staff, and when i drive past the pub, they're all still parked up outside


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> niiiice.
> 
> you knowya can make rockets with toile trolls, masking tape, sqewers, (icing sugar and potassium nitrate- this is what fuels the rockets)


*your kidding i can see it now, calm down mrs don its fine im just making some rockets.... *


tip top toker said:


> haha, sounds like good plans.
> 
> we have the same kinda attitude at my work, moment work is out everyone heads down to the local pub, only noone lives within walking distance of the pub an such, so there tends to be a bit of drink driving, lots of drink driving, and i can think of 7 drink driving convictions off the top of my head amoung maybe 12 employees  i finnish work about 3 hours after the rest of the staff, and when i drive past the pub, they're all still parked up outside


*
funny we have the same kind of ethic on a friday too. i dont drive cos i know i would drink drive. it would only be a matter of time before i killed someone or got nicked or both.
*


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 6, 2009)

i learnt the tough way, and to be honest, i'm damned glad i learnt my lesson as i did, really taught me a thing or two.

i'd love to grab a bunch of those handheld rocket stick things that they use on the likes of jackass etc


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i am so frickin baked. cannabutter choc browny for breakfast is teaching me lessons. is it not pub o'cloock yet?


lol dude....now that's a proper herbal breakfast! I like you style! Not long till pub o clock now my friend. Have a goodun!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2009)

man seriously i still feel baked, my eyes are always the give away.

pub o clock in T minus 25 mins........


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man seriously i still feel baked, my eyes are always the give away.
> 
> pub o clock in T minus 25 mins........


I need to get a bit delia smith myself I for sure. It's been too long since I had any edibles! Last time I freaked out a bit, but that was a very long time ago and I wan't in a great place at the time.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 6, 2009)

POETS day Piss Off Early Tomorrows Saturday






Have a good weekend all.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 6, 2009)

so how go the fireworks  i don't think i could trust myself with them

had firework after firework going off every few seconds for the last 2 hours.... i kid you not. SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 7, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *your kidding i can see it now, calm down mrs don its fine im just making some rockets.... *
> 
> *
> funny we have the same kind of ethic on a friday too. i dont drive cos i know i would drink drive. it would only be a matter of time before i killed someone or got nicked or both.
> *


im not shitting you it aint that dangerous i made my first ones when i was about 14.. a naked flame will take a bit to start igniting the fuel (potassium nitrate and icing sugar) thugh a red hot stick will ignite it in an instant. the tric is getting the ratios right so it burns up all the fuel without leaving much residue crap behind.

there good fun but dangerous.. i dropped a hot stick on the bench once and nearlty burnt the shed down.


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2009)

[youtube]/v/HUzibkcXoOU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></[/youtube]

Fuck icing sugar and that use hydrogen peroxide and sit on it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2009)

hahahah lads im all for some good explosions but i like havin ten fingers


----------



## inked (Nov 7, 2009)

easy Don, just uploaded mine at 6 weeks if ya interested bro, threads below urs mate


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2009)

inked said:


> easy Don, just uploaded mine at 6 weeks if ya interested bro, threads below urs mate


gotta link to that dude?


----------



## inked (Nov 7, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> ur after a semi perpetual style grow then mate.
> 
> remember youll have to keep taking cuttings so maybe even make one of them cuttings a new mother and give it a box of its own. a couple fluros or cfls are plenty to keep them going for your pourpose.
> 
> ...





Don Gin and Ton said:


> *duly noted cheers!*
> 
> 
> *kinda depends on a few factors man, like your ventilation options.
> ...





mr west said:


> gotta link to that dude?


yeh mate

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/266168-1st-grow-5week-12-12-a.html


----------



## inked (Nov 7, 2009)

lol dunno what happened there...here it is

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/266168-1st-grow-5week-12-12-a.html


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2009)

cheers inked im offg there now, i updated my cheese thread today if u fancy a gander at my tent lol links in sig go to last page lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2009)

so my dairy queen clones are a bit freaky














i've spent the whole week absolutely battered to the point where i thik i need to have some detox this week.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 8, 2009)

hey don that coco that we got says it can be re-used. have you ever recycled it yourself? my kushberry are in the coco flowering right now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah ive re-used it just once over tho no probs so far like!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 8, 2009)

Have you started flowering any DQ yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah 5 of them only a little way in really nothing picture worthy really


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 8, 2009)

From 5 seeds or clones? DQ is what i'm thinking for my next seeds so i'll be watching with quite some interest


----------



## GreenRoach mfg. (Nov 8, 2009)

dont know if you got the answer that you were looking for, but some of my first plants ever did the same thing. i tried adding a little more Nitrogen to it but no difference. i ended up staking the plants up with small dowel rods and strings. works good and gives your plants time to adjust and grow stronger. if it is something more serious im sorry, cant see cant help!! good luck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2009)

5 beans man so the pheno's could be all over, but seeing as i fucked up the labelling i have no idea whats what other than it will either be purple blue or dairy queen.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2009)

GreenRoach mfg. said:


> dont know if you got the answer that you were looking for, but some of my first plants ever did the same thing. i tried adding a little more Nitrogen to it but no difference. i ended up staking the plants up with small dowel rods and strings. works good and gives your plants time to adjust and grow stronger. if it is something more serious im sorry, cant see cant help!! good luck


thanks man, im putting it down to general clone stress?! im sure once they find their feet a bit they should level out an start producing less snaggletooth leafs! 

Welcome to RIU!


----------



## Mammath (Nov 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks man, im putting it down to general clone stress?! im sure once they find their feet a bit they should level out an start producing less snaggletooth leafs!
> 
> Welcome to RIU!


Depending on when you took those clones it can affect their early growth.
If they'd been in 12/12 for a bit before you took them they can grow a little freaky like that for a while.
They look healthy though so they'll be fine.

That querkle a good smoke hey Don?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 8, 2009)

detox .... hahaha... [email protected]!


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 8, 2009)

ill smoke your medacine for you in the meantime 

be sure to send that to

88
im an ass lane 
rollitup 
7754

ill be expecting it bro lol.
---------------------------------------
yeah i know... im a nice guy huh, what can i say i just like to help people lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Depending on when you took those clones it can affect their early growth.
> If they'd been in 12/12 for a bit before you took them they can grow a little freaky like that for a while.
> They look healthy though so they'll be fine.
> 
> That querkle a good smoke hey Don?


* well dude so far ive not even managed to smoke any of it. i made a batch of brownies and used a lill too much dynamite... i have 3 left and im on strict instructions NOT before work. *



tahoe58 said:


> detox .... hahaha... [email protected]!


*cheers T, i know its going to be tough but ive got to get a lot of stuff done this week, so i'm knocking it on the head for a while*


Jester88 said:


> ill smoke your medacine for you in the meantime
> 
> be sure to send that to
> 
> ...


*hahaha i have a life blessed with so man good friends i mean im tripping over kind souls willing to help me out with my medicine lol*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2009)

and you know what guys im pissed. i won the lottory on saturday 1 star number and 3 normal ones, i was 1 number off 1000's. gutted. 

the difference of 1 in 550 or 1 in 7700... annoyingly id picked the other star number for my second line. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

still top of the league tho so not a totally lost weekend


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 9, 2009)

your clones look better than mine mate....mine are UGLY! I think I should of taken them a week sooner. They are growing like, but they are not pretty to look at. I'm hoping another week and they will start growing a bit more normal. I'm not bothered how they look right now, so long as they don't die! Just need to keep things rolling. 

How can you resist that handful of lovely bud man? Good luck with that...I wouldn't be able to restrain myself! LOL


----------



## Mammath (Nov 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> * well dude so far ive not even managed to smoke any of it. i made a batch of brownies and used a lill too much dynamite... i have 3 left and im on strict instructions NOT before work. *


haha... the edibles will do it every time 
I love my ganja induced that way!
F*CK YOU UP! Nice...
B4 work! Crazy mofo! haha!




Don Gin and Ton said:


> and you know what guys im pissed. i won the lottory on saturday 1 star number and 3 normal ones, i was 1 number off 1000's. gutted.
> 
> the difference of 1 in 550 or 1 in 7700... annoyingly id picked the other star number for my second line. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> still top of the league tho so not a totally lost weekend


 Your chances of winning that shit are slim.
Your chances of winning something, are better!
Least you won something Don,.. cause for celebration anyway...?
Look at the roses not the thorns  lol





SnowWhite said:


> your clones look better than mine mate....mine are UGLY! I think I should of taken them a week sooner. They are growing like, but they are not pretty to look at. I'm hoping another week and they will start growing a bit more normal. I'm not bothered how they look right now, so long as they don't die! Just need to keep things rolling.
> 
> How can you resist that handful of lovely bud man? Good luck with that...I wouldn't be able to restrain myself! LOL


2 weeks into 12/12 to take cuttings is risky...
They'll come good though, just takes longer and they can look a little freaky along the way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2009)

well restraint obviously being my middle name i doubt the detox will last long. anyway im not officially starting the detox till i've eaten the last of the brownies...

4 bastard numbers on the eurmillions is only worth £18.40 i can sniff more in the time it would take to get it out of my bloody wallet. im going to bet on more4 sensible things from now on like radio presenter of the year and strictly come prancing. id bet on the toon winning the championship but predictably the odds are shite hahahahaah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2009)

Mammath said:


> haha... the edibles will do it every time
> I love my ganja induced that way!
> F*CK YOU UP! Nice...
> B4 work! Crazy mofo! haha!
> ...


 
im seriously considering taking cuttings off the babies i have and binning the mothers just to cut a couple of weeks off the total veg time, i dont need 9 DQ's vegged for 8 weeks. it'll screw my perpetual all to hell. yours will come good, man have faith, i generally find mine look like shit just before they start booming!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 9, 2009)

Do some severe pruning so you don't have to waste the plants. Make sure you leave a couple of nodes from each branch on the plant thats what i did with my cheese mum and its in flower now and i hope its gonna be a beast lol just a thought and i think i'm gonna do it that way from now on. Take clones and put the mum in flower and veg/prune the clones for 10 weeks and then chuck the big pruned clones in 12/12 but take more cuts first. Thats my plan anyway=)


----------



## jesters missus (Nov 10, 2009)

Must be time for a picture bump 
Very Noice!

































Peace


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2009)

Isnt there any growers whod love the chance of growing dq roiund ur parts?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2009)

cheers for the bumpage jesterette! yeah theres more than likely a lot of people that would like to grow DQ but i don't really know any other growers well not that i speak with or haven't been nicked lol and besides do i really want my competition having as good weed as myself lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2009)

if i didnt live so far away id be there in a shot, Id set a new room up especialy for em lol. But i cant so i wont lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2009)

im a bit gutted bout the state of me tent at the minute, the dq's are really stretchy n have done what with keeping the querkle in there with the babes the internode space is embarrassing 

im sure the buds will be pretty but not the colas i was hoping for. still i can have another go after xmas

the blue mystic and querkle's are fine but the dq just reached for the sky


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 10, 2009)

You might have one of the heavy sativa Cindy phenos..... Mine stretched a lot on #5 but #4 (male) and #6 didn't. Don't know what the dif will be as the #6 is just starting to form buds and won't be stinking for another week or two..... #5 doesn't have what i'd call a funk like you describe the Cheese as but it has a strong oder of grapefruit or something.


----------



## inked (Nov 10, 2009)

got more pics for ya don, theres a couple of them roots i was talking about to bro..peeeace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah thats what westy said and tahoe had to lay his over so im expecting the same. 

NO FUNK?!?!? hmm i know there are a couple of different tasting pheno's in the c99 one like pinapple one more grapfruity so i guess time will tell their not really ponging yet so idk?!

man what with snaggletooth clones and stretched pisspoor internodes my grow is a sorry sight right now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2009)

inked said:


> got more pics for ya don, theres a couple of them roots i was talking about to bro..peeeace



koolio fella! i think ive already been over but if not see you in a jiffy lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah thats what westy said and tahoe had to lay his over so im expecting the same.
> 
> NO FUNK?!?!? hmm i know there are a couple of different tasting pheno's in the c99 one like pinapple one more grapfruity so i guess time will tell their not really ponging yet so idk?!
> 
> man what with snaggletooth clones and stretched pisspoor internodes my grow is a sorry sight right now


Pinapple huh? That is probably it. I was trying to place the smell and thinking it wasn't mango or lemon or grapefruit but I think it might be pinapple.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2009)

like pineapple sherbert the stuff i can get round my neck of the woods. a bit on the racy side for me, like having a line of marching powder. makes my brain too scatty i doubt ill be keeping much of the harvest for me


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> like pineapple sherbert the stuff i can get round my neck of the woods. a bit on the racy side for me, like having a line of marching powder. makes my brain too scatty i doubt ill be keeping much of the harvest for me


Are you talking about your DQ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2009)

i know a guy that knocks out cinderella


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 11, 2009)

what the feck is cinderella bro?....remember I'm an old feck....


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 11, 2009)

an animation by walt disney


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 11, 2009)

ahahahahahahahahahaha.....


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> ahahahahahahahahahaha.....




http://en.seedfinder.eu/Actual_Seeds_-_Actual_C99_Cinderella.html


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 11, 2009)

ive seen it in more places than that im sure of it. but then again theres otsa new shit popping up all the time these days so i could be thinking of a cross kuck fnows


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2009)

hahahahahah good one!

cinderella or c99 is a sherbert pineaple mostly sativa and its rocketfuel really racy high


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 11, 2009)

fuck that then .

i like to be well medicated AKA STONED. i love the couchlock.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 11, 2009)

Did you get your tds meter don, I fryed mine put it on top of a hi current electricity box the micro chips went puff.

Iv got a bluelab truncheon now. link


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2009)

its a crying shame tho the smell and taste are live no other dope. not surprising the high 9is different form all others really haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Did you get your tds meter don, I fryed mine put it on top of a hi current electricity box the micro chips went puff.
> 
> Iv got a bluelab truncheon now. link



yeah i got an ec meter which is pretty pointless without the ph meter apparently...  

and dude if your truncheons gone blue your doing it wrong


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 11, 2009)

an EC is basocally the same as a PPM meter no? why the need for a pH meternalongside it out of curioisity?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 11, 2009)

an EC is basocally the same as a PPM meter no? why the need for a pH meternalongside it out of curioisity?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 11, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> an EC is basocally the same as a PPM meter no? why the need for a pH meternalongside it out of curioisity?


If you don't have the right PH your plant can't uptake the nutes that it needs so it wouldn't matter how many ppm you have if your plant is locked up.....


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 11, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> If you don't have the right PH your plant can't uptake the nutes that it needs so it wouldn't matter how many ppm you have if your plant is locked up.....


i know that, but surely trial and error and general experience has shown Don what the ph is gonna be in his can, roughly, i know that 2 or three drops of down and my water is perfect, i only check it once in a blue moon and it's always the same, so if you know your plants are enjoying what you give em, why do you need a ph meter to get the ppm correct? (i'm genuinely trying to learn here )


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 11, 2009)

As you add more feed the ph drops and that changes on the different types of feed, also the soil will hold feed too which downs the PH & ups the EC of the runoff, indicating where the soil is at.

And yes two drop of ph down hits 6.8Ph with water but a drop or 2 more hits 4.6, and I mess up so its nice to keep it all in check.

PH is not the same as ppm tds, ppm, ec, cf.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

im not really that bothered unless something happens to the girls n they start showing deficiencies or burn and as long as your not doing daft things like putting 6 x the amount of something in you should be golden....

queue my grow turning to shit in 1...........2............3.

raggedy ass clones 





stretched mothers


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 12, 2009)

I think your being a little hard on yourself man. Your clones look way better than mine and your tent looks just lovely man. Reckon they will fill in fine. They won't be stretching much more, that's for sure.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2009)

agreed, hell, the clones look better than my current girl did from seed  me thinks you'll be just dandy


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 12, 2009)

i can see 3 ok looking clones so its not like your not going to get more bro. look on the bright side ppl


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2009)

wtf do u want from clones don lol they are way better than my clones with i refuse to take a pic of


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> wtf do u want from clones don lol they are way better than my clones with i refuse to take a pic of


lol...me too...I think my camera lens might crack if I tried as mine are sooo ugly! But they are still alive and growing in their own freaky way!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

i want perfection lol what can i say in my normal life im not a perfectionist but when it comes to this i want it everytime. i want it to be the best it can be. ive been getting great results hence when it goes south a bit i fele gutted lol. 

maybe i am being a little harsh on meself. 

I think im going to pull the weaker slower clones and pop some new beans ive been dying to get cracked.


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2009)

sounds like a plan stan, wots next to be popped then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

good question hahah well i reckon i might pop heavy duty fruity/ purple wreck/ and something else?! maybe a chernobyl but ill probably wait and do a run of them on their todd so who knows actually i think ill do an 8 week strain


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 12, 2009)

I've been thinking about new beans myself actually. Keep maybe 3 or 4 of my best clones and make them monsters, vegging them for a while in my flowering room to get them nice n big, then get some fresh beans in. I got plenty of time to change things up a bit and not run of bud....and I do love staring seeds!

Sooooo many choice strains to choose from. Might have to try this pick n mix thing out. I like the sound of it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

man picknmix are the bomb, careful tho you can literally hours and £££'s 

i was looking at this this morning or my haze choice.

http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/dna-genetics-hashplant-haze 

but im gonna be good and use what ive got...


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 12, 2009)

i hear ya there. they dont ship to my country anymore lol. but i used tio get lost for hours choosing lmfao

oh yess and the $$$


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 12, 2009)

been browsing.....

Really liking the look and sound of this one....

http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/dna-genetics-sleestack


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah one of their new ones, i was looking at that very one myself just yesterday. looks the business eh

the new hazes sounds bitching also

http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/dna-genetics-hashplant-haze
http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/dna-genetics-sweet-haze


----------



## raiderman (Nov 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah one of their new ones, i was looking at that very one myself just yesterday. looks the business eh


Looks great bro,yu def got the green thumb and matching wallet,lol,,,dont know if yu saw this gro or not but heres some finished pics.dont mean to hijak yure thread.the og kush 18 nturned out to be a real beast,got softball size tops on some and baseball,got a haf pound off the first 5 ,3 drying, 6 still finishing ,should exceed the pound mark easily.later my friend,rdr.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 12, 2009)

i cant even order from them any more lol. they wont ship to my country.

spose i should mention that seedsman is good to they just dont have the selection PnM do. still a very good one though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

raiderman said:


> Looks great bro,yu def got the green thumb and matching wallet,lol,,,dont know if yu saw this gro or not but heres some finished pics.dont mean to hijak yure thread.the og kush 18 nturned out to be a real beast,got softball size tops on some and baseball,later my friend,rdr.


aloha Raider yeah im sure i posted in ya thread?! you can drop bomb pics like that anytime bro. but hell yeah they look the business man, im gonna pop purple wrecks tonight but i doubt theyll be anywhwere near as good as the OG. i wish i could get some of the clone onlies from across the pond  apparently there are seeds available for the og kush reserva privada?
http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/reserva-privada-the-og-18
out of stock tho 



Jester88 said:


> i cant even order from them any more lol. they wont ship to my country.
> 
> spose i should mention that seedsman is good to they just dont have the selection PnM do. still a very good one though



where there's a paypal there's a way fella


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah one of their new ones, i was looking at that very one myself just yesterday. looks the business eh
> 
> the new hazes sounds bitching also
> 
> ...


yeah, both look good. You're really intching to do a haze aren't ya? I quite fancy a lemon haze or skunk actually. But I'm really happy with my haze of the super silver variety. hahaha....Can't wait till they're ready, still a few weeks to go yet.

I've even been thinking of going old skool and doing some Northern Lights and Skunk #1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

BLINGIN!!!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aloha Raider yeah im sure i posted in ya thread?! you can drop bomb pics like that anytime bro. but hell yeah they look the business man, im gonna pop purple wrecks tonight but i doubt theyll be anywhwere near as good as the OG. i wish i could get some of the clone onlies from across the pond  apparently there are seeds available for the og kush reserva privada?
> http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/reserva-privada-the-og-18
> out of stock tho
> 
> ...


 no,, wheres theres fed ex theres a way,overnight rooted clone 24 hrs delivered.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 12, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> i cant even order from them any more lol. they wont ship to my country.
> 
> spose i should mention that seedsman is good to they just dont have the selection PnM do. still a very good one though


I thought they shipped world wide?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> yeah, both look good. You're really intching to do a haze aren't ya? I quite fancy a lemon haze or skunk actually. But I'm really happy with my haze of the super silver variety. hahaha....Can't wait till they're ready, still a few weeks to go yet.
> 
> I've even been thinking of going old skool and doing some Northern Lights and Skunk #1



totally man but it doesnt really fit into my huh humm commercial aspects 

but soon....

yeah NL is often overlooked in todays ever expansive hybrid seed breeders choices. a classic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

raiderman said:


> no,, wheres theres fed ex theres a way,overnight rooted clone 24 hrs delivered.


across the pond?!!!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> across the pond?!!!


 do they not have fed-ex in Great Brttain?


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> totally man but it doesnt really fit into my huh humm commercial aspects
> 
> but soon....
> 
> yeah NL is often overlooked in todays ever expansive hybrid seed breeders choices. a classic


i got some NL. Seedsmans. 



It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I thought they shipped world wide?


nope


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

raiderman said:


> do they not have fed-ex in Great Brttain?


yeah ups and all the others i just thought it would get x rayed at your end


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah ups and all the others i just thought it would get x rayed at your end


Only risk would be a random customs checks where they open up the package, have a look inside, then tape it back up with some tape that says 'checked by customs' or something. The risk is with the sender I guess. I have received bud from canada before. If you have a willing supplier, then it can easily be done.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

i doubt they'd be just taping it back up if they saw a lil baby seedling in it lol im sure probably 75% of the time you'd get it through no bother


----------



## raiderman (Nov 12, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Only risk would be a random customs checks where they open up the package, have a look inside, then tape it back up with some tape that says 'checked by customs' or something. The risk is with the sender I guess. I have received bud from canada before. If you have a willing supplier, then it can easily be done.


i get stuff all the time from all over the world and i get it .thats also in the risk of buying seeds to in the u.s..


----------



## raiderman (Nov 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i doubt they'd be just taping it back up if they saw a lil baby seedling in it lol im sure probably 75% of the time you'd get it through no bother


 try like 99%.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

ok next step is finding someone thousands of miles away that ive never met in person who has said clone only strains that im after who is willing to fedex me some... 

two hopes and one of them's Bob

im sure arjan doesnt have these issues lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 12, 2009)

im sure arjan doesnt have these issues lol

No he just flies over in his jet or helicopter lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 12, 2009)

I know i keep banging this drum but try sensi jack herer is well worth growing. There are draw backs though, expensive, not in fem seeds, massive pheno variation, fussy eaters and expensive lol but 150 notes for 10 seeds is cheap considering that you can pay more than that for an oz of shitty weed. If you can get and keep a good pheno you'll never regret it. When i grew it from seed i got 4 females and 4 males (2 seedlings died, my fault prolly) and one of the phenos was freakin awesome and it took 9 weeks to finish. Thats my 2 cents lol


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 12, 2009)

hmmmm, Don they look fine to me....oh, your one of those perfectionists huh?.......I agree with the others, your being hard on yourself.....

with 35,000+ views and almost 550 pages, I venture to guess you will make them beautiful....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> im sure arjan doesnt have these issues lol
> 
> No he just flies over in his jet or helicopter lol


hahaha yeah im just nipping to jamaica i'm sure i dropped an 8th....



oscaroscar said:


> I know i keep banging this drum but try sensi jack herer is well worth growing. There are draw backs though, expensive, not in fem seeds, massive pheno variation, fussy eaters and expensive lol but 150 notes for 10 seeds is cheap considering that you can pay more than that for an oz of shitty weed. If you can get and keep a good pheno you'll never regret it. When i grew it from seed i got 4 females and 4 males (2 seedlings died, my fault prolly) and one of the phenos was freakin awesome and it took 9 weeks to finish. Thats my 2 cents lol



im shortly to pop a jack 47 bean but im holding off anymore till the new yer n im back in the cheese club 



KiloBit said:


> hmmmm, Don they look fine to me....oh, your one of those perfectionists huh?.......I agree with the others, your being hard on yourself.....
> 
> with 35,000+ views and almost 550 pages, I venture to guess you will make them beautiful....



sup kb! well i try to be perfect with it but its a learning curve haha 35,000 views woah i had no idea. you all have too much time 

so to cover my bases( my recent labeling error means i have 2 male clones out of 9 DQ ) i popped:

1 x early durban reg
1x purple wreck reg
2 x heavy duty fruity regs
1 chiesel fem

hopefully ill get a girl in each fingers X'd

anyone know how to post in high res? cos i got porno !


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2009)

get in there high res!

just use imageshack, they allow stonkers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

i dont have an account. and i dont need any 6 foot wide pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2009)

lovely Don i can almost taste it lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks awfullly good Don, what am i looking at? Querkle?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2009)

thta second to last picture :O oh yum yum yum! nice work

and i don't have an account, i just upload as a free user and tick the box and choose what resolution i want it scled to


----------



## Maryjane123 (Nov 12, 2009)

Very Nice Lookin Buds Man.. 

Looks like good times on it's way


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


>


Loving the the porn mate!!
The gloves freaked me out for a sec, looks like your fingers are melting  have you got smalll hands?


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2009)

Small hands, big heart lol.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 12, 2009)

Mouth watering Don.
I bet that's a top smoke for sure.
Great work mate.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


>


 great job .looks real dank. wat is the smell like?rdr.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 12, 2009)

Now I feel like I should pop some of mine... I can't though I have 11 moms as it is..Man I really need to figure out which ones I want to get rid of.....


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 13, 2009)

ok, where's the porn gone?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Looks awfullly good Don, what am i looking at? Querkle?


*bingo!*


tip top toker said:


> thta second to last picture :O oh yum yum yum! nice work
> *cheers man, im trying to reduce the time i spend on the net lol*
> and i don't have an account, i just upload as a free user and tick the box and choose what resolution i want it scled to





Maryjane123 said:


> Very Nice Lookin Buds Man..
> 
> Looks like good times on it's way


*you know it man its going to be a very shtoney build up to xmas thank [email protected] im sick of it already*


welsh wizz said:


> Loving the the porn mate!!
> The gloves freaked me out for a sec, looks like your fingers are melting  have you got smalll hands?


*
i have fat sausage finger man the gloves are too small i couldnt get them on all the way i burnt my right thumb on guy fawkes.* 


mr west said:


> Small hands, big heart lol.


*shhhh ive got my street rep to uphold ma, dont need my ghetto pass revoked *


Mammath said:


> Mouth watering Don.
> I bet that's a top smoke for sure.
> Great work mate.


*its pretty bangin like tastes lush heavy stone then it eases into pleasantly happy baked to bits for a good while*


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Now I feel like I should pop some of mine... I can't though I have 11 moms as it is..Man I really need to figure out which ones I want to get rid of.....


*man its a hard knock life eh *


SnowWhite said:


> ok, where's the porn gone?


*???? up there^^^^ or back a page lol*
*
cheers for all the praise peeps! i wish you could all taste the fruits. maybe at the summer bash *


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 13, 2009)

okay, LOL.....see them now. i just had red crosses last time I checked.

But fookin' hell mate....lovely buds!!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 13, 2009)

deserves another bump!



Don Gin and Ton said:


>


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 13, 2009)

Summer bash? did i miss something or am i not welcome lmao


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 13, 2009)

Yea,where's my invite?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok next step is finding someone thousands of miles away that ive never met in person who has said clone only strains that im after who is willing to fedex me some...
> 
> two hopes and one of them's Bob
> 
> im sure arjan doesnt have these issues lol


not saying i would,lol,jus throwing out there theres always a way,,, there was a show on here called "Marijuana U.S. Industry"and showed the california legalization ,and got to where in some counties can have up to 25 plants on yure property legally and the whole county depends on MJ dollars,and talked of now how fedex is being used to move weed, clones,etc,but isolated incidents arent enuff to raise a bill on private courriers,believe me the U.S. will end up being the first and run a multi-billion dollar industry before its all said and done,rdr


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2009)

its been bandied about but the issue is where we gonna hold it 20 red eyed rollituppers may be a little suspect down alton towers n that?!?! im game tho 

i didnt want to organise it but i will if no one else fancies the job. 

first question do we want it to be at somewhere like alton towers or some sort of attraction? festival??? 
or would yall be happy baked to fuck in a campsite talkin shit getting blazed?
next question the date. id go with late july august but if there's any ideas in your stoner brains shout out!

put that in your p[ipes n think on it! suggestions needed cos my brains donald, im off to the pube


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2009)

raiderman said:


> not saying i would,lol,jus throwing out there theres always a way,,, there was a show on here called "Marijuana U.S. Industry"and showed the california legalization ,and got to where in some counties can have up to 25 plants on yure property legally and the whole county depends on MJ dollars,and talked of now how fedex is being used to move weed, clones,etc,but isolated incidents arent enuff to raise a bill on private courriers,believe me the U.S. will end up being the first and run a multi-billion dollar industry before its all said and done,rdr


hahah yeah i hear ya man, i know its possible i jut wish it was more realistically possible!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 13, 2009)

Your all invited just need to come up with a venu everyone is happy to go to in the uk.
Who would be interested in meeting up you can *pm *me with ideas 
so far Glastonbury or Bestival.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 13, 2009)

shambala is around the 5th of august  i do like the idea of nashing around a campfire  at big festivals and venues i tend to get sidetracked, wander off into nowhere and get lost till the end of it without seeing a familiar face


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm sorry but that is simply orgasmic .... hahahaha! Incredible results man ... good for u! enjoy that I'm sure u will.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2009)

how many oz did yu get off ea.did yu get the 4oz yu was lookin for from the long veg.,again great job.rdr.


----------



## Maryjane123 (Nov 13, 2009)

I wreckon we should all meet in amsterdam, probs could get some cheap flights...

Seen them for as low as £40 return ticket with bmi from east midlands airport...

And rent a log cabin at camp zeeburg, about 7 min tram ride out amsterdam but the camp is full of stoners, fekkin awesome probs be cheapet option to whilst having world class weed around..


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2009)

Maryjane123 said:


> I wreckon we should all meet in amsterdam, probs could get some cheap flights...
> 
> Seen them for as low as £40 return ticket with bmi from east midlands airport...
> 
> And rent a log cabin at camp zeeburg, about 7 min tram ride out amsterdam but the camp is full of stoners, fekkin awesome probs be cheapet option to whilst having world class weed around..


yu never seen nuthin to yu go to a northern cali party.rdr....say DG wats the smoke like onthat badass buds yu got.. i'm lookin into longer veg time if its worth it,, rite now i'm runnin a perpetual on three lites three sep. flower rooms.i avg a pound or more per lite a month now,if longer will get me more i'll veg longer,,Hava a good stone my friend,rdr.


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2009)

I aint got a passport, ill try get one for next year but aint promising anything lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 13, 2009)

Maryjane123 said:


> I wreckon we should all meet in amsterdam, probs could get some cheap flights...
> 
> Seen them for as low as £40 return ticket with bmi from east midlands airport...
> 
> And rent a log cabin at camp zeeburg, about 7 min tram ride out amsterdam but the camp is full of stoners, fekkin awesome probs be cheapet option to whilst having world class weed around..


I would go to a nutral country like that. I wouldn't dare try to meet up with someone here in the states just because I enjoy my freedom.....


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2009)

if a group of us did meet up itd be like and oldschool rave meet. All folow eachother untill we get to a secret location could be a lot of fun


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 14, 2009)

or it could be fatal lmfao



theres the popo 
plus ......................................THEY MAKE SCARY MOVIES THAT START OUT LIKE THAT


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 14, 2009)

hahahaha .... popo ... scary .... I like the old school description better. Yea I think it would be a very big friggin hoot to arrange something .... like summer time camping somewhere ... in the middle of nowhere .... or idk ... it just sounds like it could be a whole lotta fun ...!!


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 14, 2009)

you guys already have hem things over there dont ya. 

we do over here even the nimbin madigrass festival. i really want to go sometime soon. 

i agree tahoe it would be a blast lol. i was just being a cunny funt


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 14, 2009)

hey I was in Nimbin may08 .... fukin A totally fukin A ... it was a serious trip back in time .... so excellent though!!


Jester88 said:


> you guys already have hem things over there dont ya.
> 
> we do over here even the nimbin madigrass festival. i really want to go sometime soon.
> 
> i agree tahoe it would be a blast lol. i was just being a cunny funt


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2009)

I been racking my brains and cant thiunk of any where in perticular that jumps out. Some where with fasilitys but out the way enough so we can have some fun, maybe a bit of national trust land. There is plenty of parks round here. Anyway welshy is the co-ordinator so any propper suggestions should really be mad to him via pm


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 14, 2009)

yea I mean I know it'd have to suit the peeps coming but an outdoor camping thing would work I think .... be kinda fun ... then again so would the beach in the Caribbeaan. !!!!!  Or what about this? can any of you see if Richard Branson would ley us use his island? 







mr west said:


> I been racking my brains and cant thiunk of any where in perticular that jumps out. Some where with fasilitys but out the way enough so we can have some fun, maybe a bit of national trust land. There is plenty of parks round here. Anyway welshy is the co-ordinator so any propper suggestions should really be mad to him via pm


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> yea I mean I know it'd have to suit the peeps coming but an outdoor camping thing would work I think .... be kinda fun ... then again so would the beach in the Caribbeaan. !!!!!  Or what about this? can any of you see if Richard Branson would ley us use his island?


i like this idea T, could be spendy like but yeah ill give up shmoking for the next few seasons and i could save a few thou but i still think its a few years off lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 14, 2009)

money ... fuk yea ok ... no I was meaning he would let us USE it ..... hahahaha ... not fukin likely huh?! Dreaming on!!~~~~~~~~


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> money ... fuk yea ok ... no I was meaning he would let us USE it ..... hahahaha ... not fukin likely huh?! Dreaming on!!~~~~~~~~



Well he's always for the underdog lol is mr branson, we just need a good cause and an event to hold at his island, pearl diving for constipation. Sounds too familier lmfao


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 14, 2009)

ok let's think about this ... he likes putting on music festivals .... he likes outrageous parties ...... Let's Build the Walk On movement .... and hold our first (to be) annual event with his gracious and generous support. hahahaha .... need another bowl ... more creativity .... hahahaha!


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey I was in Nimbin may08 .... fukin A totally fukin A ... it was a serious trip back in time .... so excellent though!!


lucky mofo. i wanted to go lol. 



tahoe58 said:


> ok let's think about this ... he likes putting on music festivals .... he likes outrageous parties ...... Let's Build the Walk On movement .... and hold our first (to be) annual event with his gracious and generous support. hahahaha .... need another bowl ... more creativity .... hahahaha!


and a free flight there and back for jester and jesterette


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> ok let's think about this ... he likes putting on music festivals .... he likes outrageous parties ...... Let's Build the Walk On movement .... and hold our first (to be) annual event with his gracious and generous support. hahahaha .... need another bowl ... more creativity .... hahahaha!



Your a genious, what could it be in aid of? Id like to say UK mmj but thatll never happen while i got a hole in my arse lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> Your a genious, what could it be in aid of? Id like to say UK mmj but thatll never happen while i got a hole in my arse lol.


quick get it stitched up bro 

how about cancer and get rick simpson too come .
We could also partially hold it in honer of jack herer and to support mark


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 14, 2009)

*****temporariliy out-of-order***** got lost in the bowl and seeking another lost bowl path ..... later.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 14, 2009)

but seriously you could hold it for something like your version of animal shelters or something like that. show that we have feelings too. Kids with sids anything. 

i bet any donation would be greatly appreciated and the stoner community has done something that everyone sees as a possitive move. win/win.

have fun and legitimately help people.


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> *****temporariliy out-of-order***** got lost in the bowl and seeking another lost bowl path ..... later.



Is there someone to look after you? Do u want me to get an adult? 42"legs sort of adult?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 14, 2009)

44 1/2" please ... thank you. she's already helping A LOT. lol!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2009)

raiderman said:


> how many oz did yu get off ea.did yu get the 4oz yu was lookin for from the long veg.,again great job.rdr.


cheers Rdr! well ive not put it on the scales but from the looks of whats in the jars id say the larger one was in the region of 6 


Maryjane123 said:


> I wreckon we should all meet in amsterdam, probs could get some cheap flights...
> Seen them for as low as £40 return ticket with bmi from east midlands airport...
> And rent a log cabin at camp zeeburg, about 7 min tram ride out amsterdam but the camp is full of stoners, fekkin awesome probs be cheapet option to whilst having world class weed around..



thats not a bad idea at all! ive even stayed at zeeburg hahah not in the cabin just on the campsite, it was wickid sitting round with stoners from all over the world swapping stories sometimes being interpreted twice over hahah really funny when your baked... im older now mind i need the creature comforts of a bed now 



raiderman said:


> yu never seen nuthin to yu go to a northern cali party.rdr....say DG wats the smoke like onthat badass buds yu got.. i'm lookin into longer veg time if its worth it,, rite now i'm runnin a perpetual on three lites three sep. flower rooms.i avg a pound or more per lite a month now,if longer will get me more i'll veg longer,,Hava a good stone my friend,rdr.


hahaha ive been to the states a couple of times and as they say the usa is bigger and better lol didnt get to any raves tho... the querkle is rerally lovely bud to smell smoke and look at it deffo ticks all the boxes but for your purposes there are same yield strains with normal veg times... not usually purple tho. n i know purps is your thang R



mr west said:


> I aint got a passport, ill try get one for next year but aint promising anything lol



seems you can cross the eu borders fine without one if your coming INTO the uk but going out is a different barrel of stoats....



It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I would go to a nutral country like that. I wouldn't dare try to meet up with someone here in the states just because I enjoy my freedom.....


its a lot more serious to get pinched over the pond, over here they'd probably giv us a ticking off maybe a fine lol


mr west said:


> if a group of us did meet up itd be like and oldschool rave meet. All folow eachother untill we get to a secret location could be a lot of fun


hahaha coooooooonvooooooooooooooooooooooooooy 


Jester88 said:


> or it could be fatal lmfao
> theres the popo
> plus ......................................THEY MAKE SCARY MOVIES THAT START OUT LIKE THAT


ever seen daytrippers?


tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha .... popo ... scary .... I like the old school description better. Yea I think it would be a very big friggin hoot to arrange something .... like summer time camping somewhere ... in the middle of nowhere .... or idk ... it just sounds like it could be a whole lotta fun ...!!


damn straight T fun in the smokey sun


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2009)

crikey i'm off for one day and it takes me near a full one to get back caught up ....

update tomorrow peeps


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 17, 2009)

hey don its been more like 3 days.....what you been takin that makes you lose days? you know its tuesday right?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2009)

hahah manflu...

i dont take anything honest guv


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2009)

tent shot 



















coming on but id like there to be more buds haahahahahah


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 17, 2009)

looks good to me mate......pick and mix are doin subcool strains now so i think i,m gonna do querkle in the near future


----------



## Mammath (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice bit of early resin there Don.
What we looking at there?


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 17, 2009)

What Mammath said


----------



## ganjaluvr (Nov 17, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey don its been more like 3 days.....what you been takin that makes you lose days? you know its tuesday right?



Xanex will do that to you. I lose track of days once or so during the week.

I take the 1mg white xanex bars doc prescribed them to me for anxiety and sleeping issues.

Xanex makes everything seem just fine. 
Excellent sleep
no anxiety (so i can be social) 
plus.. it makes everything taste better.. food just tastes so much better.. and not even to mention it also makes anything you drink taste that much better.

If you don't know what I am talking about.. well I'm sorry..??!!?

All i can tell you.. is to find someone with some xanex bars (or footballs.. they come in peach color; or sometimes blue colored footballs.. but those are the 0.5mg (peach ones) and the blue ones i think are 1.5mg.
Pretty sure about that..

but yea, find someone with some.. (i would only suggest taking 1/2 bar (if its your first time). You won't be able to walk.. or well I wasn't when I first tried one. But then again.. my first Xanex bar.. was the Yellow 2mg bars. So.. taking one of those.. is the same as taking two of my 1mg white bars.

im rambling again..

im out. peace.


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> looks good to me mate......pick and mix are doin subcool strains now so i think i,m gonna do querkle in the near future


you wont be sorry man i did a tot up last night of whats in me jars and what already gone and the larger querkle came in at just under 6 n half oz.. the hay smell has gone and now im afraid to open all the jars at once, it overpowers several pots of ONA and the rhino filter. the missus has banished all ganja to one room of the house now...


Mammath said:


> Nice bit of early resin there Don.
> What we looking at there?


 well thats a good question it could be querkle or it could be blue mystic i wont know for a little while yet it smells different to querkle so im guessing its blue mystic 
 


oscaroscar said:


> What Mammath said


lol


ganjaluvr said:


> Xanex will do that to you. I lose track of days once or so during the week.
> 
> I take the 1mg white xanex bars doc prescribed them to me for anxiety and sleeping issues.
> 
> ...



welcome aboard man! i don't need any more prescription drugs. especially not the type that would make little don sleepy. the missus would be less than happy shall we say



mr west said:


>


lol fuckitol indeed westy fuckitol right in the ear


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 18, 2009)

mr west said:


>


Can I buy them over the counter. 
Don they should help with your cold


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 18, 2009)

[youtube]upaqXW3qS-g[/youtube]

Moving on coke gives me gas too.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 18, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tent shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All in good time don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Can I buy them over the counter.
> Don they should help with your cold



haha yeah man 
VVVVV


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 18, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha yeah man
> VVVVV


A bit early for me but cheers


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2009)

broon ale, stuff of legends. Just liikke ur grow don lol kiss kiss,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2009)

hahaha not quite but thanks tho  more like its great for a while then you wake up with headaches


----------



## Mammath (Nov 18, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha not quite but thanks tho  more like its great for a while then you wake up with headaches


Hmmm, the sign of a good ale


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2009)

its the topping up the half glass tradition that fucks ya, its a little glass, youve drank half of it in one go so you top it up and repeat. next thing your 6 bottles deep thinking about a kebab


----------



## Mammath (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmmmm.... kebab 
ahha sorry, it's 10.15pm here so I could go some kebab action right now


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 18, 2009)

kebab worst meat in the world


----------



## Mammath (Nov 18, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> kebab worst meat in the world


Sacrelige!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 18, 2009)

Sacrelige!
Tell that to my stomach because it wont keep it down.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2009)

hahahahi think mamath may be used to real kebab made with pieces of chicken not the dog meat variety we get in not so great Britain


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 18, 2009)

He's right zanax are the nuts. I got the purple diamond shape ones 1mg i think and they knock you the fuck out even after a Q of sniff and half a dozens pills and some speed, great. Its rare i do that kind of thing these days but i've always got a few handy just in case, its like having an off button lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2009)

way ahead of ya man. my stash is full of all sorts. i use zopiclone for knocking me out gives me a nice floaty ride the next morning. occasional crazy dream but they can be fun at times


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 18, 2009)

zanex suck. i dont see what you guys see in them lol.

i use stilnox when i really need to sleep.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2009)

booze and the missus usually put me out anyway


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 18, 2009)

aaaww you forgot buds lol,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2009)

hahaha no amount of bud will make me sleep after other things


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 18, 2009)

you guys wanna be carefull tho, one of my mates died just last week from sleepers. he rang his own ambulance but they where too late....
r.i.p chrissy


----------



## Mammath (Nov 18, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahi think mamath may be used to real kebab made with pieces of chicken not the dog meat variety we get in not so great Britain


Your right mate, real chicken or lamb, what ever that dude is slicing at doesn't even look like real meat! 


Sorry for your loss Willy.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 18, 2009)

its all just a part of life, 
and thats not meat its all eyeballs and eyelids taste good after a skinfull tho


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 18, 2009)

horse kabab! 

like welshy, ewwww,. i have never in my life eaten a kabab and not been violently sick all around the abthroom 

dunno what it is about that guys face, but it looks like he's just wearing a carboard face cutout or sommat


----------



## Maryjane123 (Nov 18, 2009)

How can you not like it, chips, kebab & nice dollip of garlic & chilli sauce...

mmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 18, 2009)

i'd rather use my experinece, to fuck up the kitchen but end up with one mean ass tasty real kabab burger bacon noodle dominatrix perched on my lap


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 18, 2009)

What thread am I in again?


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2009)

tasty real kabab burger bacon noodle dominatrix perched on my lap 

I want me one of these mr ttt. I like food that sounds like it can kick ya arse lmao


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> What thread am I in again?



Its ok 5, its all one big thread with all the regular ppl growing exceptional weed and chatting inanly bout anything and everything. All disjointed like a dream we drift in and out of coversations spanning the globe talking nonsense and eating muffins


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 18, 2009)

were in the waiting for dons next update thread 



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> you guys wanna be carefull tho, one of my mates died just last week from sleepers. he rang his own ambulance but they where too late....
> r.i.p chrissy


hehe i use only what i need been taking em for a many years now so i think im gonna be fine lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2009)

man sorry for the loss willy, i know i run the risk every time i take them on top of coke but i generally sit about gibbering for a couple of hours till im in a calm enough state to sleep...

haha dons next update thread lol few n far between these days, they'll be coming to a halt a couple months after xmas ill be shutting it down and moving crib who knows might even start a new journal this time round haha 

so my new beans arrived

ordered
10 pack of limited addition TGA floater
10 blue kachina (hothouseflowers)
got free VVV 
10 cheese BX2 (dank dairy)
10 sensi star x sweet purple ( sog seeds )

i'm a very happy don


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 19, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man sorry for the loss willy, i know i run the risk every time i take them on top of coke but i generally sit about gibbering for a couple of hours till im in a calm enough state to sleep...
> 
> haha dons next update thread lol few n far between these days, they'll be coming to a halt a couple months after xmas ill be shutting it down and moving crib who knows might even start a new journal this time round haha
> 
> ...


yeah willy, sorry to hear that man. Tragic! I lost a good mate under similar circumstances. It's just the herbal medication for me these days.

But Don mate, that is a choice selection man! v nice!! Sensi star is knock out stuff, bet that cross is nice.


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

Cant wait to see wot freebees i get with my blue kachinas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> yeah willy, sorry to hear that man. Tragic! I lost a good mate under similar circumstances. It's just the herbal medication for me these days.
> 
> But Don mate, that is a choice selection man! v nice!! Sensi star is knock out stuff, bet that cross is nice.


yeah ive heard great things bout sensi star but poor things about sweet purple, they should have picked something wicked for the purple influence like querkle or purple wreck imo but hey what am i gonna do write them an email actually why the fook not eh.

yeah here's hoping you get something nice westy


----------



## Mammath (Nov 19, 2009)

WTF is blue kachina?
Can I wear that to the beach?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 19, 2009)

Mammath said:


> WTF is blue kachina?
> Can I wear that to the beach?


http://www.breedbay.co.uk/auction/auctiondetails.php?itemname=Blue-Kachina&id=115010

this might help mammoth


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2009)

me an westy have already dubbed it blue vagina. looks tasty eh

BlueKachina contains some wonderful genetics that have stood the tests of time, the Cheese derived Skunk89 line, the Trainwreck and the very special pure Indica Chitrali combine wonderfully to produce a amazing depth and range of flavours. 

The high is all Kachina, up, strong, deep effect without ceilings. Very hard to build a tolerance to. 

Plants grow to typical Skunk types, a xmas tree frame with large dense buds which in some plants are fully purple and range in the line between blue, pink's and purples with a occasional greener type. Very easy to grow and enjoy.


cant friggin wait but i will be waiting till friggin next summer to plant them.....


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 19, 2009)

Mammath said:


> WTF is blue kachina?
> Can I wear that to the beach?


 
With all those colours you could wear it to the beach no problem mam...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2009)

hahah the Hawaiian shirt plant...


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

I used to wear loud shirts wen i was younger lmao.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> I used to wear loud shirts wen i was younger lmao.


and watched too much tv Bod


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> and watched too much tv Bod



LOL not at the same time tho cuz that would be silly lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2009)

me n me mate j used to love going out clubbing in shorts n hawaiian shirts in the snow, you need a good strong drink to see you through the wait for a bus mind


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2009)

i have only propperly had snow maybe 3 times, but shorts hoody and flip flops is the only way for the winter for me  don't get me started on wet jeans. bah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2009)

ok guys apparently raiderman thought we were some bunch of anti american sentiment types bashing the states or whatever and has set me to ignore?!?! 

saying he didnt like visiting my thread cos of it?!? i cant remember anyone even giving him a joking hard time? let alone bashing the usa?! 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/222941-raidermans-og-kush-og-kush-33.html 

i made some smart arse joking comment and now hes ignore buttoned me?!?!

anyway just thought id share...


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 19, 2009)

Could be worse don.
People can slag off wales & the welsh or the uk all they like, Im man enough to take it, I woulden't ignore you Id probably agree with you. 

The whole world is fucked up!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2009)

i know it just seems totally out of character meh oh well ?!

this is the interwebz people lolcats and trolls you gotta take it on the chin


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 19, 2009)

Pub time mate av one on me


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 19, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok guys apparently raiderman thought we were some bunch of anti american sentiment types bashing the states or whatever and has set me to ignore?!?!
> 
> saying he didnt like visiting my thread cos of it?!? i cant remember anyone even giving him a joking hard time? let alone bashing the usa?!
> 
> ...





welsh wizz said:


> Could be worse don.
> People can slag off wales & the welsh or the uk all they like, Im man enough to take it, I woulden't ignore you Id probably agree with you.
> 
> The whole world is fucked up!!!


well a bit of friendly banter never hurt no one, and it seems us brits can take it better than most other country,s. 
the internet is a harsh place and shit gets said all the time. i say if you cant take the heat get out of the kitchen....

oh and almost forgot, on tuesday i watched a raid in the town i work in....turned out to be slanty,s. house full of weed and i seen a cop coming out of the house with a bucket full of hps bulbs.


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know it just seems totally out of character meh oh well ?!
> 
> this is the interwebz people lolcats and trolls you gotta take it on the chin



LOL lol LOL! meowe?


----------



## Maryjane123 (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow... 


If we where "anti-american" why are we on a american forum for a start..






I could rant more but just trying to state the obvious.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't remember seeing anything anti american. It might have been me coz i've got previous with the colonies eh Mam? lol


----------



## Mammath (Nov 19, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I don't remember seeing anything anti american. It might have been me coz i've got previous with the colonies eh Mam? lol


haha.. I didn't ignore you though mate and we got it sorted.
Plus there's always a bit of rivalry between our nations anyway because you think you own us! haha!
Ah we been fighting wars together and kicking each other arses in cricket and rugby for centuries so it's all in good fun. lol

I actually have German descendants and don't come from the prison colonies anyway 

Maybe RM has misinterpreted something that was said, pretty easy to do on a forum.
Shit, if someones offends me I let them know, and work towards getting it sorted.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 19, 2009)

Talking it out is the adult thing to do. I watched a couple of the ODI's against India and both sides were awesome. Tendulkers' 175 was incredible.


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

Mammath said:


> haha.. I didn't ignore you though mate and we got it sorted.
> Plus there's always a bit of rivalry between our nations anyway because you think you own us! haha!
> Ah we been fighting wars together and kicking each other arses in cricket and rugby for centuries so it's all in good fun. lol
> 
> ...


yeah pissy littel island, lmao. Love ya Mammath, ya great wooly hair bag kiss-ass


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 19, 2009)

as an American I don't see it here at RIU.....besides individuals not countries is what I give a shite about.....countries are a lot like religions, too much drama....just my opinion...and you know opinions? they are like arseholes, we all I got one, and some stink more than others.....

toke toke pass


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> as an American I don't see it here at RIU.....besides individuals not countries is what I give a shite about.....countries are a lot like religions, too much drama....just my opinion...and you know opinions? they are like arseholes, we all I got one, and some stink more than others.....
> 
> toke toke pass


ILL GRAB THAT SHIZZEL KILO, a truer word hast been spoken today lolkiss-asskiss-ass


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 20, 2009)

exactly shit happens assholes cause it 

BTW westy that joint was intercepted....... sorry i only left ya with a roach. times are hard bro lmfao


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2009)

u cant intercept after its been smoked jester? Do u think ur the doctor or something?? I know ya aint got a tardis.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2009)

well lads when alls said an done he's obviously taken a paddy over somethin but im not gonna lose sleep over it eh. 

on with the show!

The clones and the new beans





the freak clone that seems to have aut topped tho i havent cut or pinched the shoot?!?! 





blue mystic or querkle ?!?!? i really need to organise myself and get my labelling sorted





DQ top





unidentified???









group shot


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2009)

haha, that clone is looking rather funky. my white widow self-topped itself also, about 4 weeks into flowering.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2009)

yeah its an abortive attempt i think when you compare it to the others taken at the same time it wont be seeing the flowering tent, ive pushed the two weirdo's to the outside of the pack. im only keeping them so i can identify the 2 males clones after the labelling mixup


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2009)

u need to be more dicaplined. i gotta book that gets updated weekly lol and then shredded


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 20, 2009)

nice man....really getting their sticky on. That unidentifed one especially. Who cares what it is! LOL...Gonna be awesome in a few weeks.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like top Grade to me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2009)

i know westy but what can i say im only human hahah mostly.....

thanks fellas yeah im sure they will end up fine another 5 days and ill start the pk build up n we should see some real colas.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 20, 2009)

Bash the US huh? why you bloody bloke.... ha, I live here and I think our country needs an enima. The last 2 goveners from the state i grew up in have went to jail. We have the worst track record for taking care of our own. We spend all our time and money helping rebuild what we blew the fuck up. Our economy is in shambles and Raider got mad at you for telling it like it is? Sounds like there's no loss there.....

Oh and by the way your plants look awsome. You really should invest in a permanat marker and tag your shit.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2009)

sup 5 hahah you know jester even went to his thread and said we weren't bashin to this day im still not sure whether someone had said something about the US or hes just gotten the wrong end of the stick but wither way he doesn't want to talk about it so fuck it. 

at no point to my knowledge have i or anyone else said anything bad bout him or the USofA 

i think a while back he had beef with hobbes calling him out an i stayed 100% neutral and talked to both. maybe he took a dislike to that either way fuck it i care not.

thanks 5 my babies are getting there another week and they're getttin the boost! 

i know a waterproof pen hell even a biro would have been better than felt tip in a humidity dome eh! haahaha

have a good weekend all im off to the pube


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 20, 2009)

Well happy drinking my friend. It is Friday after all. Who knows what happened and who cares. There are good points to living here but there are at least the same if not more why it sucks. If you bash my country I say we have a freedom of speech law that says you can say whatever you like as long as you don't threaten the pres. so bash away, you won't hurt my feelings.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 20, 2009)

Looking good don. Do you think you'll be able to tell what they are later in 12/12? 

Anyways, fuck him if he don't want to talk about it or even have the stones to to tell what he's pissed about. He grows some nice weed but that doesn't give him the right to be a knob IMO.

BTW that DQ is looking very very nice, is it cheesey?


----------



## Mammath (Nov 20, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> on with the show!
> 
> The clones and the new beans
> 
> ...


Bump!
Looking great Don.
I see a lot of very nice colas for you in the near future.
Very healthy too.
Good work mate.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 20, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well lads when alls said an done he's obviously taken a paddy over somethin but im not gonna lose sleep over it eh.
> 
> on with the show!
> 
> ...


looking good don...was just wondering how far in do you start with the pk and for how long?????? if you know what i mean


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Well happy drinking my friend. It is Friday after all. Who knows what happened and who cares. There are good points to living here but there are at least the same if not more why it sucks. If you bash my country I say we have a freedom of speech law that says you can say whatever you like as long as you don't threaten the pres. so bash away, you won't hurt my feelings.



happy drinking indeed i bash where i see fit if its something im against then i speak as i find, if peeps dont like that well its not my problem. 
 


oscaroscar said:


> Looking good don. Do you think you'll be able to tell what they are later in 12/12?
> 
> should be able to some are gonna be purple some blue and the rest are dairy queens hahahaha
> 
> ...


not really to be honest smells dank but nowt like the cheese, i do have a cold mind 



Mammath said:


> Bump!
> Looking great Don.
> I see a lot of very nice colas for you in the near future.
> Very healthy too.
> Good work mate.


ta for the bumpage man yeah i hope so im kinda gettin tired of it tho, soon enough i'll be doing it in the same vain as yourself doing what i want as and when i need i cant wait. ive long been thinking about 1 plant vegged about 10 weeks spread across the full tent. just to try the tech lol


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> looking good don...was just wondering how far in do you start with the pk and for how long?????? if you know what i mean



generally 4 weeks from the end i start with a low dose and build up to near double the dose3 weeks later then i flush 

peace peeps im battered


----------



## Maryjane123 (Nov 20, 2009)

Coming along nicely there fella


----------



## Mammath (Nov 20, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ta for the bumpage man yeah i hope so im kinda gettin tired of it tho, soon enough i'll be doing it in the same vain as yourself doing what i want as and when i need i cant wait. ive long been thinking about 1 plant vegged about 10 weeks spread across the full tent. just to try the tech lol


Sounds like a good idea mate.
I've got a Great White Shark fem' from GHS I wanna try something like that with one day.

I just noticed on that DQ that the stem looks to also be covered in trichs... very f*cking nice


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 21, 2009)

im inerested in dis 1. hehe wonder how its gonna turn out lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 21, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> im inerested in dis 1. hehe wonder how its gonna turn out lol.


itd prolly be ok with a good anount of vegging but i think the dons gonna get rib of his slowies lol


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 21, 2009)

can it go outside don??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2009)

Maryjane123 said:


> Coming along nicely there fella


 cheers man yeah sloooowly but surely 



Mammath said:


> Sounds like a good idea mate.
> I've got a Great White Shark fem' from GHS I wanna try something like that with one day.
> i was inspired by my pals grow he had just one psychosis under a 600W and it was a sight to behold man the popcorn on it was on par if not better than most of my top colas!
> I just noticed on that DQ that the stem looks to also be covered in trichs... very f*cking nice


 yeah i reckon shes going to make wicked bho, mind melting teeth smashing bho haha



Jester88 said:


> im inerested in dis 1. hehe wonder how its gonna turn out lol.





mr west said:


> itd prolly be ok with a good anount of vegging but i think the dons gonna get rib of his slowies lol


yeah i think this one and its other underperforming mate will be going the journey not the distance, no room in my tent for slackers!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> can it go outside don??



baaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaaaahahahahah pause fort breath baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahhhahaaaa 

no chance. im in the uk and im in one of the wettest coldest parts of it, i reckon outdoors started at the right time might be possible but ive never even heard of anyone trying outdoor up north


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> baaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaaaahahahahah pause fort breath baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahhhahaaaa
> 
> no chance. im in the uk and im in one of the wettest coldest parts of it, i reckon outdoors started at the right time might be possible but ive never even heard of anyone trying outdoor up north


They don't call him the jester for nothing. Always count on him for some comedy.....


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 21, 2009)

hahaha, i live in the south, and even then the weather is too tempremental, and i've been to the north, and well, the fi#urther north you go the greyer EVERYTHING becomes and the less you want be there


----------



## mr west (Nov 21, 2009)

its grim up north


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 21, 2009)

This can't be real ..... but I took it from a relatively reliable source .... a blog that I read a fair amount .... Whaddaya think??? ... the Obama Team gonna bring on the change ... to the laws of physics?

_The Obama person interrupted and said (and I am quoting here): "These laws of physics? Whose rules are those? We need to change that." (Some of the others wrote down the law name so they could look it up.) "We have the Congress and administration. We can repeal that law, amend it, or use an executive order to get rid of that problem. That's why we are here, to fix these sorts of issues."
..... And these are the same people who are going to fix healthcare?_


----------



## mr west (Nov 21, 2009)

how do u change the laws of phisics?


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 21, 2009)

Im pissing myself here.

I found the more north you go the whiter the ladies become.

Obma is going to change what?

the law of phisics fuck they must be clever or i dont understand


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 21, 2009)

not sure .... hahahaha .... but that be the point ... these fukin wet-behind-the-ears-nincumbunnies can't possibly be so dense as to speak in such a manner, I cannot believe it to be a true reflection ... but .... stranger things have happened! 

Source: www dot breakpointtrades dot com
Friday Funnies
Posted by: whistlebear on the 20th of Nov 2009 at 10:02 pm
&#8220;Politics is the art of looking for trouble, finding it everywhere, diagnosing it incorrectly, and applying the wrong remedies.&#8221; -- Groucho Marx

Along those lines, check out this actual note from a senior-level person at Chrysler, dated Sunday, July 19, 2009.

Monday morning, I attended a breakfast meeting where the speaker/guest was David E. Cole, Chairman Center for Automotive Research (CAR and Professor at the University of Michigan). You have all likely heard CAR quoted or referred to in the auto industry news lately.

Mr. Cole, who is an engineer by training, told many stories of the difficulty of working with the folks that the Obama administration has sent to save the auto industry. There have been many meetings where a 30+ year experienced automotive expert has to listen to a newcomer to the industry, someone with zero manufacturing experience, zero auto industry experience, zero finance experience and zero engineering experience, tell them how to run their business.

Mr. Cole's favorite story is as follows:

There was a team of Obama people speaking to Mr. Cole (engineer, automotive experience of 40+ years, and Chairman of CAR). They were explaining to Mr. Cole that the auto companies needed to make a car that was electric and liquid natural gas (LNG) with enough combined fuel to go 500 miles so we wouldn't "need" so many gas stations (a whole other topic). They were quoting BTUs of LNG and battery life that they had looked up on some website.

Mr. Cole explained that to do this you would need a TRUNK FULL of batteries and a LNG tank as big as the car to make that happen, and that there were problems related to the laws of physics that prevented them from...

The Obama person interrupted and said (and I am quoting here): "These laws of physics? Whose rules are those? We need to change that." (Some of the others wrote down the law name so they could look it up.) "We have the Congress and administration. We can repeal that law, amend it, or use an executive order to get rid of that problem. That's why we are here, to fix these sorts of issues."

..... And these are the same people who are going to fix healthcare?!


mr west said:


> how do u change the laws of phisics?


----------



## mr west (Nov 21, 2009)

Im bout half way up the country and its bloody cold enough to freeze ya bits in a second, even the north of my town is colder than the south lol. Dont the real North star at watford gap??? Im way north of that lmao.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 21, 2009)

wow and you folks have got some wiked flooding at the moment ... saw some news reels and its scary sh*t .....


----------



## mr west (Nov 21, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> not sure .... hahahaha .... but that be the point ... these fukin wet-behind-the-ears-nincumbunnies can't possibly be so dense as to speak in such a manner, I cannot believe it to be a true reflection ... but .... stranger things have happened!
> 
> Source: www dot breakpointtrades dot com
> Friday Funnies
> ...



they just using the laws of physics to excuse their own incompitance init? Just cuz they cant make it work they balme it on the laws of physics. and then absolving them selve lol. I get it now lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 21, 2009)

haha, what';s a bit of high water, nowt but a bit of overrun  me in my 4 story monty python flasgship, mwah.ahahaaa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2009)

wow thats some funny shit T obama for change! hahahaha maybe he thinks up is down since he's obviously been dropped on his head....

yeah the have been some pretty crazy floods apparently cockermouth is overflowing!?!?!?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 22, 2009)

and this is the leader of the modern western world ... well ok for now ... I think that position might just be up for grabs!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2009)

Vote for the don people!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Vote for the don people!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah vote for the don and watch him buckle under the pressure of responsabilty lol


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 23, 2009)

sorry don my two cents....opinion again...lmfao

we voted for change...we got it....instead of dumb arse Republicans running the shite to the ground, we now have the fecking Democrats running the shite into the ground....we as Americans are a fecking stupid lot....at what point do we start voting for other candidates besides the Dempublican Repulicrats?.....my perception at this point is that it's the same fecking party and they just alternate their dumb shite crap....I didn't vote for either of the two shite heads, but of course one of them won....until people actually research and educate themselves prior to elections, we are heading down the path of destruction with the enemy laughing their bells off....this is my adopted country, and I really hate nationalism and the sort, but we cannot continue to elect shite heads and expect change....the change is to scrap the fecking 2 parties responsible for all this corruption here....again kb with the opinion....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 23, 2009)

mr west said:


> Yeah vote for the don and watch him buckle under the pressure of responsabilty lol


ROFLMAO!!! Poor Don, he gets no respect.....


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2009)

Respect the Don Bot


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 23, 2009)

all hail the don bot


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2009)

Im Brian and so's my wife


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 23, 2009)

haha, all i can think of now is Don in Fry's place going at 100 cups of cofffee as all hell breaks loose  

[youtube]gILlaMTuOt4[/youtube]


----------



## Mammath (Nov 24, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RDh_gjL586A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RDh_gjL586A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 24, 2009)

Now that was some funny shit. Heard it before but it's way fucking funnier coming from a kid....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 24, 2009)

kids are always funny.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2009)

right you lot think im gonna buckle under the presser huh bollocks i eat pressure for breakfast.

in the don house we dont have sex i just take the valve off and spray mutha's 

i am able to sterilise mycelium substrate jars IN my arse people.

pressure hahahah


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> .
> 
> yeah the have been some pretty crazy floods apparently cockermouth is overflowing!?!?!?


So youv met my mistresses then don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2009)

badum tish! lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 24, 2009)

[youtube]XfKsg0ecFR4[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 24, 2009)

haha, "i eat pieces of shit like you for breakfast!" "you eat pieces of shit for breakfast?"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> sorry don my two cents....opinion again...lmfao
> 
> we voted for change...we got it....instead of dumb arse Republicans running the shite to the ground, we now have the fecking Democrats running the shite into the ground....we as Americans are a fecking stupid lot....at what point do we start voting for other candidates besides the Dempublican Repulicrats?.....my perception at this point is that it's the same fecking party and they just alternate their dumb shite crap....I didn't vote for either of the two shite heads, but of course one of them won....until people actually research and educate themselves prior to elections, we are heading down the path of destruction with the enemy laughing their bells off....this is my adopted country, and I really hate nationalism and the sort, but we cannot continue to elect shite heads and expect change....the change is to scrap the fecking 2 parties responsible for all this corruption here....again kb with the opinion....


[youtube]5Cp4gz5uB00&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2009)

ok folks update time

check my bling!

















still waiting on the DQ to plump but the smell is definately cheesey with half my girls and more lemony cheesey the other couple.




i want 5's viney pheno 





group shot




the creche and the 2 very stunted DQ's and the others the difference is chalk n cheese hehehe






thats all folks!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 25, 2009)

Its looking frosty as fook mate, when they fattern up happy days!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2009)

takin their sweet time to do it. but i know i put too many in if there were half the number theyd be double the size, i could kick meself


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 25, 2009)

looking sugary. like green donuts. MMmmm ....


----------



## jweedy (Nov 25, 2009)

Beautiful buds man!!!


----------



## Maryjane123 (Nov 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> takin their sweet time to do it. but i know i put too many in if there were half the number theyd be double the size, i could kick meself


 
They still looking real nice man, all a learning curve for future, Can only get better from here on out.

They are looking frosty mate, give em 2 weeks or so and I bet it looks like ur bud been coated in diamonds 

Eager to see more updates


----------



## bender420 (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice buds Don. The edges of the leaves are encrusted in crystals. How far along are these in flowering.

I am assuming these are cheese from clones.

These plants resemble X18 Pure Pakistani by Reserva Privada. 

X18








BTW thats the breder you wanna fux with for the OG.


----------



## Michcplwst (Nov 25, 2009)

OMG pic 4 is unreal man..great job..


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 26, 2009)

They look totally sick bro. Incredible frosting. How far gone into 12/12 are they now?

I wouldn't expect the fattest buds ever, but with frosting like that, you know the quality will be there....and then some!! The bubble hash will be AMAZING man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Nice buds Don. The edges of the leaves are encrusted in crystals. How far along are these in flowering.
> 
> I am assuming these are cheese from clones.
> 
> ...


sup bender! nah man the first set of really frosty girls are blue mystic by nirvana, im quite surprised at how frosted theyve got this last week! i know underneath huh what are the odds. we were just talkin bout that. i checked picknmix n they are out for og18 and og kush 


Michcplwst said:


> OMG pic 4 is unreal man..great job..


cheers Michcplwst should see them go nuts next week! im loading them with PK13/14 for the next week or so then ill finish with purple max and gravity


SnowWhite said:


> They look totally sick bro. Incredible frosting. How far gone into 12/12 are they now?
> just ticked on to the 6th week. i wish now id done a run of blue mystic on her own, i know peeps knock nirvana and the genetics but i really cant fault them, ak48 was killer and BM is shapin up to be the same
> I wouldn't expect the fattest buds ever, but with frosting like that, you know the quality will be there....and then some!! The bubble hash will be AMAZING man!



I hear that man yeah theres going to be some killer bho from it my bubble bags were in my pals house when he got pinched, he does have them but somewhere in the boxes of stuff we moved out his house so god knows what will happen to the trim. i might make more edibles or some cannamilk for xmas


----------



## bender420 (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know Nirvana had strains that could look like that, but again its Master Don at work. 

Dang man, that sucks that the OG is out, I just check last night and they had some. Its probably one of the top selling beans so I think it will be back soon.


----------



## bender420 (Nov 26, 2009)

Don, I just checked a whole bunch of seed banks, and they all seem to be out of the OG.

FUCK FUCK FUCK, in a world far from perfect, we should be able to share our plant genetics. This tells me that the world is just really really fucked up.

I wish i could just hook you up with the clone only OG and you'll be set for life.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2009)

yeah i shot vcsdave a pm n asked when theyd have them back in stock. ive got a boat load of beans ive been waiting to pop for ages and ive just bought 20 more so its going to be a good while before i need them but i can change my rotations hmmm decisions decisions..... 

man id love a clone but the risk of international shipping is too great for both ends 

as for nirvana yeah a lot of folks hate them n reckon their genetics are guff but so far so good ive had 100% germ 4/5 fem to males and 3 oz end product as a general rule but i guess different seed runs means some peeps get the crap ?!


----------



## bender420 (Nov 26, 2009)

It's nice to have an inside connect. Does dave work for a bank or something. 

Damn Don, you got seeds waiting to be popped, i am curious what you got?

Shit when I am stuck in a situation where it's decisions decisions.. I just come and holla at you guys. Cuz at the end you are gonna get good product fo sho so order shouldn't matter much.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2009)

vcsdave is a rollitup member who works for tha bank yeah he's a top dude we ask he provides usually haha 

man in my stash bank ive got 

tga chernobyl
tga deep purple
tga floater limited editions
blue kachina 
mj don ( sattori x white widow)
big budda cheese
sweet afghan delicious
jack 47 

ive just popped purple wreck
heavy duty fruity 
chiesel
early durban

and the list to buy is even longer lol


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 26, 2009)

damn bro talk about diversity....hehehe


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 26, 2009)

I think its fkin ace!
We can watch Dons plants and pick which one you like the look of
if your looking for something nice to grow, 
thats if Don dont fk up the lableing.


----------



## Mamz (Nov 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok folks update time
> 
> check my bling!
> 
> ...



Pic Bump!
Frosting up a storm there Don.
They should swell up from the PK.
Pic 3 looks like you leaf margin curl from heat, is that one under the bulb?
Pic 5 reminds me of my Sensi SSkunk which wasn't a real yeilder but was a supreme smoke.
All look great though mate.


----------



## Mamz (Nov 26, 2009)

Looking nice and frosty Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> damn bro talk about diversity....hehehe


i want to try it all kilo bro then ill revisit some and try the new ones haha 


welsh wizz said:


> I think its fkin ace!
> We can watch Dons plants and pick which one you like the look of
> if your looking for something nice to grow,
> thats if Don dont fk up the lableing.



wha who me?!?! hahah cowboy style   


Mamz said:


> Looking nice and frosty Don




welcome aboard newcomer pull up a chair, and no you dont get double helping of cake


----------



## bender420 (Nov 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> vcsdave is a rollitup member who works for tha bank yeah he's a top dude we ask he provides usually haha
> 
> man in my stash bank ive got
> 
> ...


Wow, just fucking WOW!!!

Might as well put the names in a hat and choose randomly. 

You are a real cannabis connoisseur. 


Don  Gin Ton


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2009)

Don u forgot the sensi star x sweet purps


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2009)

it's too many to choose from, i'd haveto throw em in a bag and blin pick 

and that pina colada  £3.99, stronger than wine, same botttle size, and slamin fruity and coconut


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2009)

Mamz said:


> Pic Bump!
> Frosting up a storm there Don.
> They should swell up from the PK.
> Pic 3 looks like you leaf margin curl from heat, is that one under the bulb?
> ...



sup mamz you have a keen eye man yeah its near the bulb but most of them are man lol  


bender420 said:


> Wow, just fucking WOW!!!
> Might as well put the names in a hat and choose randomly.
> You are a real cannabis connoisseur.
> Don  Gin Ton


ahahah cheers man i do it for the love not the dollar it helps dont get me wrong but i think even when i drop down to personal ill have problems not filling the tent with variety. 

im shutting down the op in feb n moving house. my flock will be gutted they'll be scratchin round for shite



mr west said:


> Don u forgot the sensi star x sweet purps



christ so i did but is it any wonder haha 


tip top toker said:


> it's too many to choose from, i'd haveto throw em in a bag and blin pick
> and that pina colada  £3.99, stronger than wine, same botttle size, and slamin fruity and coconut



dude no matter how you present it pina colada is a girls drink.  no offence 


im trying to find like 4 tops that i want to really get the finer points sorted with i want 4 different mums with different characteristics and the knowledge of how they like to be topped fimmed or sog single cola etc but as yet i havent found exactly what i want i want 1 or 2 knockout like the cheese n psycho a sativa and something fruity. ive kind of got a couple in mind i really like the serious seeds bubblegum but i want to at least one massive yeilder in the mix.

i havent even begun testing out which sativas i like. i need to repeat the year ive done playing with hybrids and indicas with sativas then a year down the line ill start playing with breeding my own.

this is my pot mission and ive chosen to relish and accept it


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2009)

new house can mean a BIG pot mission 

i like the idea of having mothers in that manner. reminds me of How High at the beginning, "look right there, see that right there, that's a pain killer, that there, a cure for blue balls, this aint shit" 

and i'll drink anything. sometimes. i decided i didn't want stella last night so actively went into sainsbury's after random crap, hence a bottle of vodka, i hate vodka, but why not  the pina did get just a little bit syropy after a few glasses


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2009)

hahah nope a new house means a spare bedroom with a bed in it not a bigger pot farm. if i was single yeah no worries. im looking to reduce my op and have a games room so i can kill things loudly


----------



## emptypockets7 (Nov 27, 2009)

Started out pretty jank but glad to see you turned things around without a fire. Haha. I didn't read all 2930 posts (gotta work today) but I skimmed it. That's a nice list of strains you have!!

Oh and reading your words and accents is awesome. I'm from the US and it's cool to read.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2009)

hahaha welcome aboard man yeah its been a year long learning curve thats felt like a rollercoaster with all its twists and turns ups n downs. 

yeah our native twang is a bit hard to understand but stick around you'll likely hear a lot of gibberish man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2009)

im hoping to pot on some of the next round of DQ's into the airpots this weekend hopefully all of them but we'll see how many are showing sex n see!

is it pub oclock yet?!?!!?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2009)

sod pub o clock, fridays are wake n bake n continue for me 

i see where you're coming from with the downscaling, i never take significant others into account  i'm in the situation where my "games room" now has a tent in it, 50l bags of coco, watering cans, its suddenly turned into a private games room which ideally, i'd rather it wasn't, i like to entertain people ya dig, not get paranoid they'll ask what's behind that blanket 

but sitll, downscaling, pah!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2009)

hahah you think im not toking at the pub  and today i brought a little meow to play with too...

yeah man id have fields of trees if it weren't for the missus or rather id probably be in the jail. 

we all have to make sacrifices mate, if their good mates id just tell them, my true friends know what i do the hangers on etc dont even know where i live let alone get a whiff of me ganj


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2009)

haha, i've had nothing but really good fun toking at the pub, every time i start toking, i end up with 3 rando people offering me beer for a toke  (£5 a pitcher pubs, love em)

my close mates know about it, the main one is my damned brother. he'll mosy on around under false pretences while i'm at work, get let in by the flatmate so he can "grab a jumper" etc then jump up into the attic to smoke whatever i have left in the ashtray. he's the one person i wouldn't EVER tell, even if he did turn to me and tell me that he and a mate grew at uni with a UV lamp till it was 2 meters tall, my brotherly love tells me he's phishing for a story or confession of my own  ha, gotta love that close knit family feeeeling.

and also agreed, left to my own devises, without real boundaries, i think i'd probably end up like the parents in Growing Op  i like that house oh yes i do


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah you think im not toking at the pub  and today i brought a little meow to play with too...
> 
> yeah man id have fields of trees if it weren't for the missus or rather id probably be in the jail.
> 
> we all have to make sacrifices mate, if their good mates id just tell them, my true friends know what i do the hangers on etc dont even know where i live let alone get a whiff of me ganj



totally agree here....spot on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> haha, i've had nothing but really good fun toking at the pub, every time i start toking, i end up with 3 rando people offering me beer for a toke  (£5 a pitcher pubs, love em)
> 
> my close mates know about it, the main one is my damned brother. he'll mosy on around under false pretences while i'm at work, get let in by the flatmate so he can "grab a jumper" etc then jump up into the attic to smoke whatever i have left in the ashtray. he's the one person i wouldn't EVER tell, even if he did turn to me and tell me that he and a mate grew at uni with a UV lamp till it was 2 meters tall, my brotherly love tells me he's phishing for a story or confession of my own  ha, gotta love that close knit family feeeeling.
> 
> and also agreed, left to my own devises, without real boundaries, i think i'd probably end up like the parents in Growing Op  i like that house oh yes i do


how many times can he grab a jumper lol id have a lock on the door man


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2009)

haha, he acts innocent so my flat amte believes him  so i have a sticker on the buzzer saying "go away *bro's name*"


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm exactly the same Don, i'd put a TV, mattress and a microwave in the bog and turn the rest of my gaff into a grow room if it wasn't for the Mrs. Its all a balancing act to keep her happy and do what i want but it would all be binned if she gave the word. i wouldn't like it but i'd do it.


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2009)

Im so glad me an my misses are reading from the same page lol, we like bonny and clyde. Lets hope it dunt end like them tho lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 27, 2009)

Your not going to get shot are? lmao.

[youtube]Sh0luSsP91I[/youtube]


----------



## Mammath (Nov 27, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm exactly the same Don, i'd put a TV, mattress and a microwave in the bog and turn the rest of my gaff into a grow room if it wasn't for the Mrs. Its all a balancing act to keep her happy and do what i want but it would all be binned if she gave the word. i wouldn't like it but i'd do it.



Hey! How much damn weed do you fellaz need?
I reckon some of you boyz may have the wrong motives 




Yeah I'm back... and I'm bad


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey! How much damn weed do you fellaz need?
> I reckon some of you boyz may have the wrong motives
> 
> 
> ...



[youtube]</v/fv5TeJUBdq4&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 27, 2009)

motives 
There are no motives.
May be just one chill time!
When my body is free of pain my mind can wonder free. 






Love the tune.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 27, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey! How much damn weed do you fellaz need?
> I reckon some of you boyz may have the wrong motives
> 
> 
> ...


a lot of that damn weed......cause we are guys....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2009)

youd be surprised mam i help a wide audience. some have cancer or had and are in chemo another is near 70 and still havin to work to support his family he has a downsyndrome daughter and is bi polar. one has hypermobility and is in constant pain some just like to get baked of course and i love smoking the finest i can get my grubby resin covered mitts on.

lifes about drawing your own line in the sand and mines a big curvy fucker.

im no drugs baron i dont have a 60 " tv. christ you saw my 'ride' lol 

anyways im going out to play today! watch some footy and get a little merry  have a good one peeps


----------



## Mammath (Nov 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> youd be surprised mam i help a wide audience. some have cancer or had and are in chemo another is near 70 and still havin to work to support his family he has a downsyndrome daughter and is bi polar. one has hypermobility and is in constant pain some just like to get baked of course and i love smoking the finest i can get my grubby resin covered mitts on.
> 
> lifes about drawing your own line in the sand and mines a big curvy fucker.
> 
> ...


Yeah that ride of yours is a dead give away baron haha 
You had me going there with that one lol.


I think the main point that I was trying to make is your first motivation should be to love your partners first, and weed be second.
F*ck me we're talking about people here.
What would y'all rather go without?
I can go without smoke a lot easier than I can go without the love and respect of a good woman 
But hey that's just me... maybe I'm weird?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2009)

ah mani got crossed wires. id give it up in a heartbeat if it meant losing my girl man im nothin without her


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2009)

Ive lived for m,ay years single with no woman to love or be loved and life still goes on. Im lucky enough to have met lgp now and it seems the wait was worth the loney nights. Love you babe lol>>>> well u yoinked the last one out the ash try lol


----------



## kmoo (Nov 28, 2009)

aww 

i'm a girl, and how lovely it was to see all you chaps gushy about yer girlies lol big ups!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2009)

welcome Kmoo! good to see some more lasses about the place, were not all big softies honest.....


----------



## bender420 (Nov 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> youd be surprised mam i help a wide audience. some have cancer or had and are in chemo another is near 70 and still havin to work to support his family he has a downsyndrome daughter and is bi polar. one has hypermobility and is in constant pain some just like to get baked of course and i love smoking the finest i can get my grubby resin covered mitts on.
> 
> lifes about drawing your own line in the sand and mines a big curvy fucker.
> 
> ...



You are a good guys Don, much respect.


----------



## bender420 (Nov 28, 2009)

kmoo said:


> aww
> 
> i'm a girl, and how lovely it was to see all you chaps gushy about yer girlies lol big ups!



We only talk about girls here, be it chronic ladies, or just plain ol' human girls. 

always a pleasure to see a girl growing, female growers are probably in the 1 percentile.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 28, 2009)

theres alot of love in this room today


----------



## bender420 (Nov 28, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> theres alot of love in this room today


Big ups to another Lady growing Ladies.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 28, 2009)

I bet Dons happy toon 3 Swansea 0 shame they scored an own goal at villa lmao


----------



## Maryjane123 (Nov 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> vcsdave is a rollitup member who works for tha bank yeah he's a top dude we ask he provides usually haha
> 
> man in my stash bank ive got
> 
> ...


Nice list of seeds


----------



## Maryjane123 (Nov 28, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I bet Dons happy toon 3 Swansea 0 shame they scored an own goal at villa lmao


 
Aye 

Toons ganning back up


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah mani got crossed wires. id give it up in a heartbeat if it meant losing my girl man im nothin without her


 Thats what i said/meant lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 28, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I think its fkin ace!
> We can watch Dons plants and pick which one you like the look of
> if your looking for something nice to grow,
> thats if Don dont fk up the lableing.


Don would never do that. He's very good about keeping track of every little detail. And there really is a santa clause.....


----------



## kmoo (Nov 28, 2009)

haha i've stumbled on the nicest thread on riu lol thanks guys!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2009)

yes this is where the fairys live and hang out, hard working gals that they are lol always flying some strain about or other lol.


----------



## twisted lemon (Nov 29, 2009)

yo this is a loved up thread guys and girls, we all love the ladies even the ladies love the ladies ( duuuuude ) lol
remindes me of the sixties ( shame i missed it though ) flower power


----------



## twisted lemon (Nov 29, 2009)

ps don good win yesterday maybe we would be better off staying down and just winning the championship every year lol atleast then we would have something to smile about. chuffed the bloody ( being nice ) makems lost yesterday ha ha ha ha ha and against a team that got a 9 - 1 drubbing fu.. ing makem bas..rds lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2009)

aw peeps im feelin the love in the room today hahaha and oh yeah did i celebrate big yesterday. 3-0 to the toon howay the mags!!!! and the scum i mean the mackems got a pasting too what more could you wish for eh hehe a new manager a new owner preferably a shiekh with more oil than sense that would buy the fiasco that is nufc...

good to see ya back about riu twisted! 

as its sunday and im still floaty from the cocktail of coktails n drugs im going to continue the celebrations by havin a fat cheesey bifta then im going to cook me up a fat fillet steak and eat it in the bath with a bathbomb and a beer for breakfast. its a hard knock life people grab your moments with both hands when you can.


----------



## twisted lemon (Nov 29, 2009)

shit don i had breakfast 4 hours ago, wake and bake mate , its a shitty day so time to bring out the sun oh i meant the vape lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah nowt doing today but loafin i think shopping at morrisons may be on the cards tho


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 29, 2009)

i've beena up since 8 for work, hanging like a mofo, no time for wake and bake to sort that out, else i'd be ather giggly at work, and now i'm wrestling with lots of choices, KFC, whitebait, angus T-bone, striploin of venison, bit of gloucester old spot, tempteed to grab a bag of chicken thighs for icky sticky chinese finger bang bang maaaadness  work, while it may be on a sunday, ARR, does have it's benefits


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 29, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> i've beena up since 8 for work, hanging like a mofo, no time for wake and bake to sort that out, else i'd be ather giggly at work, and now i'm wrestling with lots of choices, KFC, *whitebait*, angus T-bone, striploin of venison, bit of gloucester old spot, tempteed to grab a bag of chicken thighs for icky sticky chinese finger bang bang maaaadness  work, while it may be on a sunday, ARR, does have it's benefits


no shit i havent had whitebait in years...did,nt know you could still get em


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 29, 2009)

haha, it's very much available, in quite a fre different forms, from sprats to the real thing, either way, i got it 

in the end i decided to grab a lobster, some apple smoked streaky bacon, and a rather tasty steak and kidney pie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2009)

5000 posts. really i should get out more


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2009)

what ya saying like??


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 30, 2009)

outta where? the closet? ;D you get out a LOT more than i do from anything i've read


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2009)

And me lol, shows and stuff, i canny member last time i went out in town lol. hence im here on a friday night attempting to log in for hours lol. im the sad one if any one is lol


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 30, 2009)

nope i did it last night too. look at ma post above lmfao


----------



## Mammath (Dec 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 5000 posts. really i should get out more


haha... no Don, your a contributor to this site and I'm sure we all appreciate your input, I know I do!
It's fellaz like you that keep the RIU wheels turning... but by all means go and get out, but in your quiet times, keep us posted haha


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 5000 posts. really i should get out more


but then id get bored lmfao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> what ya saying like??


easy tiger! i mean i used to be out all the time in the summer, playing footy going to the gym fishing the lot, now i get home make tea watch telly for a bit n im asleep on the sofa i need to get my arse back in gear.


tip top toker said:


> outta where? the closet? ;D you get out a LOT more than i do from anything i've read



hahah outa the closet. TTT your so deep in the closet your findin last years christmas presents...... pina colada anyone?!  


mr west said:


> And me lol, shows and stuff, i canny member last time i went out in town lol. hence im here on a friday night attempting to log in for hours lol. im the sad one if any one is lol


pull the other one! your out every week spoiling a good walk with your golf baked out ya bonce


Jester88 said:


> nope i did it last night too. look at ma post above lmfao



yeah gateway 805 ERROR Bollox 


Mammath said:


> haha... no Don, your a contributor to this site and I'm sure we all appreciate your input, I know I do!
> It's fellaz like you that keep the RIU wheels turning... but by all means go and get out, but in your quiet times, keep us posted haha



thanks man i think its more the missus gettin on at me for being on RIU at work at home all day and part of the night lol i quit facebook cos it was taking up too much of my life. RIU filled that gap nicely haahah the pot is the draw but the banter is what makes this place.... when the servers arent falling over that is 

hopefully my hydroton pebbles will arrive today so i can play with the airpots tonight im bursting to get them started. im going to try a new tech. i normally pot up just as i flip my girls but i was thinking im not using the medium to capacity so im going to pot up for the last time about 3 weeks before i flip n see if it makes a difference. 

that will make 3 side by sides lol boost airpot and potted up before or on the flip. ( if i remember to label the fuckers)


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 1, 2009)

Come on man....no excuses now!

LOL


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2009)

Its just winter blues making u wanna go out and spend money all the while. See i wouldnt call playing golf as going out lol. It makes me anti-social if anything.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 1, 2009)

i guess i do kinda make myself an easy target for that one eh don 

and even i've come across labelling issues already myself, permanent marker on the side of the plant pots, well wouldn't you know it rubs straight off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

hahahah yeah i've taken to using masking tape and permanent marker the irony is you could spot the difference between the blue mystic and the DQ's from 50 paces lol


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 1, 2009)

ive done it before too . not a grand fuck up but a fuck up none the less lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

any of you guys got any experioence with ozone generators? ive done some research but i hear they can be bad for you and your grow if you dont get the right size for the room or have it flip on and off


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 1, 2009)

I read that some where also. Don't know the truth behind it though. I am venting mine into the basement now and even with the new filter I still smell it when I walk into the house agter being gone all day. I don't know if anyone else could tell it was weed or just a smell that they just can't put a finger on. No one has ever said anything, even friends that come over to smoke. Maybe they just think it's from me smoking up in the garage?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

yeah i know what you mean it seems that if i go into my room when the lights are off the veg cupboard stinks, i think its the veg anyway as the tent should be all going through the rhino filter and out the airbrick. 

i just want a good catch all, but the uvonair things are like 185$ but you can get el cheapo knock off generators from china for like £40 but i dont want to poison meself or the plants with ozone


----------



## bender420 (Dec 1, 2009)

Lol, i gotta get me ass up and out more often. I am waiting for some more pix from you Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

nothin much changed bender man but ill take a couple this evening man!


----------



## bender420 (Dec 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nothin much changed bender man but ill take a couple this evening man!


Kool man, i asked because i keep going back to look at the cheese pix. 

The UK Cheese seems like it has a similar status as OG.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

ill see if i can work out how to do the high res shit.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ill see if i can work out how to do the high res shit.



force flash helps me take much better shots once the lights are on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

im gonna snap in the dark, thank fully the camera takes good shots im shite at it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

i dont think the coco will stay in if i can get a finger through???





the two freak clones, no sex yet 




one has wicked internode space.





the comparison is a joke




canopy anyone




blue mystics filling in eventually





poor DQ pheno 









blue mystic
what im smokin cheese





querkle


----------



## bender420 (Dec 1, 2009)

The freak clones looked fine until you put them next to the big dogs. 

Ohhh man, the Blue Mystic looks fuckin nuts man. Love it. 

Beautiful canopy, great. Is that all BM. How many bad pheno DQs u got?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

haha yeah i know i reckon in a couple of weeks they'd shape up to be great plants i was close to binning them tonight tho. if i can keep them at a low height till the seedlings are are ready to flip they might see flowering lol

cheers man yeah the mystics are stealing the show so far.

its 50/50 bm and dq. and it seems a one of the pheno i called bad and a weakling of the other pheno. they smell outstanding but if they dont buck up i doubt ill see an ounce off some of them


----------



## bender420 (Dec 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha yeah i know i reckon in a couple of weeks they'd shape up to be great plants i was close to binning them tonight tho. if i can keep them at a low height till the seedlings are are ready to flip they might see flowering lol
> 
> cheers man yeah the mystics are stealing the show so far.
> 
> its 50/50 bm and dq. and it seems a one of the pheno i called bad and a weakling of the other pheno. they smell outstanding but if they dont buck up i doubt ill see an ounce off some of them


Yeah man hopefully they can see 12/12. 
Yup the BM are def. stealing the show. 
So by bad pheno u just meant low yielding. I mean if the smell/potency is it's all good. 

I like what you are puffin on man.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 1, 2009)

300 pages Don!!!! Love that canopy shot. Almost makes me want to fill my flower room all at once instead of waiting 2 weeks and throwing in a tray or 3


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Yeah man hopefully they can see 12/12.
> Yup the BM are def. stealing the show.
> So by bad pheno u just meant low yielding. I mean if the smell/potency is it's all good.
> 
> I like what you are puffin on man.


i hear what your sayin man, its the bud structure that doesnt look great ill take a snap when im next in there to show the difference

yeah man the querkle still knocks me over



It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> 300 pages Don!!!! Love that canopy shot. Almost makes me want to fill my flower room all at once instead of waiting 2 weeks and throwing in a tray or 3


5000 posts 300 pages a lot of blood sweat tears and fat chicks  

another canopy one for ya, the back corner of the tent, i havent been able to even touch the plants for 4 weeks haha





the difference between the DQ i pinched and bent over 

man i'm pretty gutted the zip on my tent is broke. think i might be due some upgrades when i move


----------



## Mammath (Dec 1, 2009)

ha! the zip on my tent broke the day I got it, I hate f*cking zippers. Don't use it anymore because of that.
All looks really good mate.
looks like you might need some shade cloth of something in the bottom of those pots to stop the coco falling through.
That bottom wouldn't hold soil!


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 1, 2009)

Blimey Don that last pic is frosty as heck man. Is it DQ? I gotta get a bigger tent like yours, more room means more strains more variety


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 1, 2009)

totally besides the topic, but there are 8 man breasts on this one page, oscar needs some backup! what the bleeding hell is with the adverts, i want goggle man back!


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 1, 2009)

its niiiice.. (in a borat tone lol)


----------



## bender420 (Dec 1, 2009)

you gotta use either hydroton rocks or my favorite, just cut out a piece of coco mat.


----------



## Maryjane123 (Dec 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i dont think the coco will stay in if i can get a finger through???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truley top of the league fella, still lurkin around keepin an eye bud  I hear ya on querkle been a knockout, I can almost taste it from here  

Looks like your gonna have a good xmas & new year this year  (I really can't believe its came around so quick this year)


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 2, 2009)

Air pots! Cool!!!!  I have mine now too....not built them yet. But I will be potting up into them in a couple of weeks time. Once my SSH are done. I need to give my clones a good vegging in the air pots in my flowering room before I flower them. I think they will like it! 

Room looking v good man. BM is FROSTY AS!!! NICE!!!!

And those buds ya smokin' look primo man! Top stuff mate!


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 2, 2009)

layer of clay pebbles at the bottom of the air pot will do the trick man. You can get small bags of hydroton from most garden centres. Just needs a rinse before you use it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

Mammath said:


> ha! the zip on my tent broke the day I got it, I hate f*cking zippers. Don't use it anymore because of that.
> All looks really good mate.
> looks like you might need some shade cloth of something in the bottom of those pots to stop the coco falling through.
> That bottom wouldn't hold soil!


man i did a lot of research and wanted the decent mylar inside tent but i didnt even think to look at the zip quality. my pals with the white inside has really heavy duty zips n stuff i think i need to do some window shopping at the hydro shop, i ordered the hydroton pebbles for the bottom on friday so they had better be here today or ill not be impressed my clones are so close to root bound another day or two n they'll suffer 


oscaroscar said:


> Blimey Don that last pic is frosty as heck man. Is it DQ? I gotta get a bigger tent like yours, more room means more strains more variety


cheers Osc, its the blue mystic with the sugar ?! im 2.5 weeks from 9 and so far im disappointed with Dairy Queen. the bud better be the best ive smoked or ill be pissed


tip top toker said:


> totally besides the topic, but there are 8 man breasts on this one page, oscar needs some backup! what the bleeding hell is with the adverts, i want goggle man back!


ad block pro man. fuck adverts in the ear 


Jester88 said:


> its niiiice.. (in a borat tone lol)


mankini tastic 


bender420 said:


> you gotta use either hydroton rocks or my favorite, just cut out a piece of coco mat.


pebbles shoul be here now im gonna give the suppliuer another ring he said hed email a tracking number yesterday but didnt, i hope that doesnt mean they arent on the way


Maryjane123 said:


> Truley top of the league fella, still lurkin around keepin an eye bud  I hear ya on querkle been a knockout, I can almost taste it from here
> cheers bud! i reckon id do querkle again if it wasnt such a long veg, the bud is top notch but its going to be a long time before i do it again if i do it.
> Looks like your gonna have a good xmas & new year this year  (I really can't believe its came around so quick this year)


xmas is cancelled. bah humbug. its just expense and getting wrecked and as you lot know i manage to get battered with alarming regularity. whats different oh yeah its baltic?!!? im a geordie its always baltic


SnowWhite said:


> Air pots! Cool!!!!  I have mine now too....not built them yet. But I will be potting up into them in a couple of weeks time. Once my SSH are done. I need to give my clones a good vegging in the air pots in my flowering room before I flower them. I think they will like it!
> 
> Room looking v good man. BM is FROSTY AS!!! NICE!!!!
> cheers snowy yeah she's gonna make some wicked hash or honey eh. im going to give 3 weeks veg in the airpots and switch em just afore xmas. feels a little strange not potting up as i flip them tho
> And those buds ya smokin' look primo man! Top stuff mate!


just wish there was more, folks are going to be going spare for it over xmas


SnowWhite said:


> layer of clay pebbles at the bottom of the air pot will do the trick man. You can get small bags of hydroton from most garden centres. Just needs a rinse before you use it.



i was telling the missus bout the clay pebbles last night n she was kool with it untill she said so long as you havent bought a 10 litre sack which of course i have......


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 2, 2009)

the blue mistic dont be looking like the pics thats for sure got some knarly frost though.

reminds me a little of the shark shock pic. mainly the leaves


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was telling the missus bout the clay pebbles last night n she was kool with it untill she said so long as you havent bought a 10 litre sack which of course i have......


LOL....at least you didn't buy 50 or 100 L sack. You'd be doing a clay pebble grow then. hahaha.

Which btw, I have always fancied doing, just cos they look really cool.....LOL Maybe one day I'll do a hydroton grow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> the blue mistic dont be looking like the pics thats for sure got some knarly frost though.
> 
> reminds me a little of the shark shock pic. mainly the leaves


yeah that had crossed my mind too i was thinking like the querkle it wont turn colour till the last weeks?!?!



SnowWhite said:


> LOL....at least you didn't buy 50 or 100 L sack. You'd be doing a clay pebble grow then. hahaha.
> 
> Which btw, I have always fancied doing, just cos they look really cool.....LOL Maybe one day I'll do a hydroton grow.


one step closer to going hydro eh, i was thinking when i scale down i might try my hand at hydro seeing mams 1 plant grow makes me wonder


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah that had crossed my mind too i was thinking like the querkle it wont turn colour till the last weeks?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> one step closer to going hydro eh, i was thinking when i scale down i might try my hand at hydro seeing mams 1 plant grow makes me wonder


yeah man...it's always been a consideration for me and I will just have to try it one day, just to try it, you know. And i would do clay pebbles for sure.

Seeing mam's is a wonder indeed. Less can def be more. But also, saying that. Seeing DWR's shit really makes me wanna do a SOG. But it's just too many plants, from a getting busted point of view.


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah they do look good in clay pebbles. Im watchin che paddys new grow https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/262851-2nd-effort-diy-dwc-1-a-2.html#post3469784


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> yeah man...it's always been a consideration for me and I will just have to try it one day, just to try it, you know. And i would do clay pebbles for sure.
> 
> Seeing mam's is a wonder indeed. Less can def be more. But also, saying that. Seeing DWR's shit really makes me wanna do a SOG. But it's just too many plants, from a getting busted point of view.


yeah if i was single id be doing like DWR or maybe a sog and a hydro tray system but im not and its a pipe dream. i know my lass would love there to be less plants as it is so i think when i do scale down im going to play with it for a bit i really have this urge to do a 1 plant massive scrog like full tent size with one of them oxy pots. veg for like 3 months hahah 



mr west said:


> Yeah they do look good in clay pebbles. Im watchin che paddys new grow https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/262851-2nd-effort-diy-dwc-1-a-2.html#post3469784


ill check it out westy, a lot less messy i bet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

dude at basementlighting said my parcel went yesterday so i should get it sometime today. airpot shenanigans tonight wooooot


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2009)

so are you gonna stick an air line in one of them to see the diffrence?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

its tempting but im not sure man id really have liked to see natmoons pics of how he did it im guessing he simply got a sponge n stuffed the airline into it aye? then coco on and around?!


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2009)

yeah thats about it mate. Suck it and see init lol. It cirtainly increased nats yeild


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

4 side by sides at once, i dunno if i can handle the labelling?!?!?! 

nutes n pebbles arrived, its OOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 2, 2009)

hows it going don? been meaning to ask you do you know if you can over water coco?...i have been giving each tray 1litre every other day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

alright willy!! yeah things are going good man my new shit arrived and im having an uber protein munch with a homie later 2 steaks 2 aberdeen angus steaks 2 pork chops and a lamb strap fillet. few beers n some good bud n shits all good man! yourself? shtoney?

its very hard if not impossible to overwater as its so airy the water will run out the bottom, perlite in the mix will help you not having to water as much. i read recently the trick with coco for max growth is to let it dry a bit but NEVER completely


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 2, 2009)

yeah mate i,m good but not stoned yet. gotta go to work at 6.30 only there till nine so not too bad i suppose. gonna get super baked when i get home tho.

i,m still on the learning curve with the coco, it looks piss wet most of the time but then when you lift the pot you can tell that the water is drying out by the weight, tis very wierd shit...but the nutes side of things is what i like best, my kushberry are at full strength and so are the blue cheese but they seem like they could take more.


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 2, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> yeah mate i,m good but not stoned yet. gotta go to work at 6.30 only there till nine so not too bad i suppose. gonna get super baked when i get home tho.
> 
> i,m still on the learning curve with the coco, it looks piss wet most of the time but then when you lift the pot you can tell that the water is drying out by the weight, tis very wierd shit...but the nutes side of things is what i like best, *my kushberry are at full strength and so are the blue cheese but they seem like they could take more*.


Is that with an ec meter or what it says on the bottle?
What feed you using?


----------



## kmoo (Dec 3, 2009)

hi hi!!

just thought i'd come say howdy! i'm messin around with infused oil and brownies, it tastes horrible lol just waitin to see if more is required, haha

soo how'd the north east goin DON?? i'll be headin back for a visit next year, very excited!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> yeah mate i,m good but not stoned yet. gotta go to work at 6.30 only there till nine so not too bad i suppose. gonna get super baked when i get home tho.
> 
> i,m still on the learning curve with the coco, it looks piss wet most of the time but then when you lift the pot you can tell that the water is drying out by the weight, tis very wierd shit...but the nutes side of things is what i like best, my kushberry are at full strength and so are the blue cheese but they seem like they could take more.



yeah thats the thing ive noticed too you can chuck nutes at most strains at full tilt im at double the pk13/14 and full A&B and no hint of burn. be careful adding other non coco specific nutes tho that will spanner the works man


kmoo said:


> hi hi!!
> 
> just thought i'd come say howdy! i'm messin around with infused oil and brownies, it tastes horrible lol just waitin to see if more is required, haha
> 
> soo how'd the north east goin DON?? i'll be headin back for a visit next year, very excited!



alreet hinny! the north east is the same as ever cold grey and the mob at st james' are still useless hahaha

so you from up here i take it?

taste of home 





(obviously not taken today hahaahha) 

good work on the brownies i generally use butter to make them it hides the flavour easier!

well on with the show! i had a gan with the airots last night. what a performance. the hydro pebbles were too small for the holes in the mesh i was picking them up for ages. ive binned the rest of them n ill be getting some hanging basket liners for the next run.

first it was pebbles all over then the coco was all over falling out the holes in the pot walls. and that was before id got the plants in them. the missus was not impressed haha then came the joy of trying to water them in without the water going through the holes hahah i tell ya containers werent meant to have holes in lol





 better be the bollocks these airpots!


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2009)

they look freaky like s&m pots lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

hahaha totally im renaming the tent the dungeon


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 3, 2009)

I would have loved to have been in your gaff last night, I would have been rolling around on the floor.






My worry is the coco comes out the holes when you water? 
Im sticking with me black 18l pots less mess.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2009)

slap a bit of artisic mastery on that, and you've got a cop-proof grow. pineappppppppples sir, jsut pineaaaaaaples, good day. the logic behind this idea might not hold water for too long though


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 3, 2009)

good if ya set up a rez though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I would have loved to have been in your gaff last night, I would have been rolling around on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i reckon once the root structure has filled its new home it will be safe as houses.........


tip top toker said:


> slap a bit of artisic mastery on that, and you've got a cop-proof grow. pineappppppppples sir, jsut pineaaaaaaples, good day. the logic behind this idea might not hold water for too long though


hahah if the plod get that far into the house im boned for sure lol 


Jester88 said:


> good if ya set up a rez though


man im not fixing this up to anything that auto pumps water, its holier than the pope


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 3, 2009)

oh man....they sound like a night mare. I'll make sure the mrs is out when I make mine up. I feel bad now cos I recommended them. I am still totally convinced they will perfrom though man. Everyone will be wanting to grow in air pots next year


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 3, 2009)

i spose ya got a good point there don lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

i reckon the pots are a great idea but as with owt new it will take some getting used to.

i think when i move house i might actually get some industrial plastic sheeting for the floor in my grow room or maybe lino the floor?! then i can do all my messy shenanigans without the missus even knowing hahaha

n yeah jest im going to rig one up with an airstone in next copying natmoon but im not wasting an airpot on any more DQ's. I came to a realisation last night that the only problem with DQ is the yield the c99 ( awesome output and high/taste) and the uk cheese( reasonable output and cracking strength) need another strain in there to bulk it out.

the DQ needs crossing with skunk #1 or big bud perhaps critical mass. the resulting cross would be mind bending


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 3, 2009)

thats where im lucky i climate is awsome. also couldnt ya just get some lino for your current grow?

*another strain hmmm whatcha got in mind? sativa, indica or a mix?.* you could always give shiva a go. its a nice eligant plant. not sure youll keep it around but i will be. what about ak47 or a buddah strain for something different.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

haha yeah i could get some lino but that would mean removing 12 near finished plants a wardrobe double bed 1.2m x 1.2 tent and the light setup out when im moving in the new year lol I'll stick to plastic dust sheets till then 

i was just thinking fairly non imposing i want the flavour of the c99 and the cheese undertone but more bud so anything too pongy is out shiva is a lovely strain but the smell would knock one or both of the parents off a bit. 

aka7 is good yield but also very fruity either way the more indica the better their some stretchy bitches


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 3, 2009)

shit you meant you want to accomplish this shit sorry time for my blonde moment i guess lmfao


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha yeah i could get some lino but that would mean removing 12 near finished plants a wardrobe double bed 1.2m x 1.2 tent and the light setup out when im moving in the new year lol I'll stick to plastic dust sheets till then
> 
> i was just thinking fairly non imposing i want the flavour of the c99 and the cheese undertone but more bud so anything too pongy is out shiva is a lovely strain but the smell would knock one or both of the parents off a bit.
> 
> aka7 is good yield but also very fruity either way the more indica the better their some stretchy bitches


so your looking for a big budding strain with a low smell and low flavour that does'nt have any traits that stand out.......ASK THE SLANTY,S i think they have that exact strain lol ...
maybe try big bud, but you never know how it could come out


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 3, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Is that with an ec meter or what it says on the bottle?
> What feed you using?


just from the bottle welshy. dont have the funds for an ec meter at the moment (<been saying that for past 5 years lol)
oh and i,m using hesi coco for the moment but thats just till i run out then i plan to try canna and then i will try something else.

any nutes you recommend?


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> just from the bottle welshy. dont have the funds for an ec meter at the moment (<been saying that for past 5 years lol)
> oh and i,m using hesi coco for the moment but thats just till i run out then i plan to try canna and then i will try something else.
> 
> any nutes you recommend?



Get on the canna coco and canna nutes coco a+b boost and pk13/14


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> shit you meant you want to accomplish this shit sorry time for my blonde moment i guess lmfao


hahah man i'm 100%  


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> so your looking for a big budding strain with a low smell and low flavour that does'nt have any traits that stand out.......ASK THE SLANTY,S i think they have that exact strain lol ...
> maybe try big bud, but you never know how it could come out


hehehe yeah i was thinking either big bud or skunk#1


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 3, 2009)

I mentioned the canna to my hydro guy and asked where did you hear about that? I said I was reading about it on the internet and the guy who recommended it was getting incredible results. He said he must not be in the US because we can't get it here, maybe on the west coast. I guess it must be strictly for weed?


----------



## Mammath (Dec 3, 2009)

I would put the House & Gardens Coco in the same league as Canna for an excellent coco nute.
I used it last grow and it performed just as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

it did that mam!

5 man id be very surprised if there wasnt some retailer on ebay you could get some if you really wanted. i had to do that with humboldt county stuff there arent any uk stockists


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=canna+A+B&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## kmoo (Dec 3, 2009)

i can't speak as to the useful nature of these airpots, but they look awesome lol the brownies were shite!! i did not nail the oil, the taste was just, well lol will deffo be doing butter next time, wanna do some canna choux pastry lol

hubby is a smoggy, used to visit newc and york a fair bit tho, esp newc coz i could get the train all the way to the airport then hit the dam for a sly weekend lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 3, 2009)

You could get some root mat for the bottoms of those pots i got some for my autopots and it does the job.
I try and do owt messy when the boss is out coz she went fucking mental when she went in the kitchen and saw soil and pebbles everywhere, i'd made a right fucking mess. I cleared it all up but still not to her exacting standards. I had a bit of a hissy fit and said "shall i do it in the garden? fucking genius!" as you can imagine i payed for that crack for days. I wouldn't have it any other way, honestly lol


----------



## bender420 (Dec 3, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> You could get some root mat for the bottoms of those pots i got some for my autopots and it does the job.
> I try and do owt messy when the boss is out coz she went fucking mental when she went in the kitchen and saw soil and pebbles everywhere, i'd made a right fucking mess. I cleared it all up but still not to her exacting standards. I had a bit of a hissy fit and said "shall i do it in the garden? fucking genius!" as you can imagine i payed for that crack for days. I wouldn't have it any other way, honestly lol



I use the coco mat in the bottom of the pots to prevent leaking.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2009)

hitting BnQ this weekend for some mat and the hydro store for more coco tho ive only one to pot up and no where to put it haha

kmoo, canna chouz pastry?!?! a bit past my culinary talent that like but post some pics of your pastries when your done! n be careful the butter is easy to overdo. its taken me to school a couple of times


----------



## kmoo (Dec 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hitting BnQ this weekend for some mat and the hydro store for more coco tho ive only one to pot up and no where to put it haha
> 
> kmoo, canna chouz pastry?!?! a bit past my culinary talent that like but post some pics of your pastries when your done! n be careful the butter is easy to overdo. its taken me to school a couple of times


oh i'm crazy domestic lol i'd love nothing more in life than to bake lovely minuature sweetie things for stoned people, haha, i get so excited about minuature anything when i'm high

i've just made some bubble hash! i'm considering doing some baking with the seconds n thirds


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2009)

what about minature bitesize bacon cheeseburgers??  talk about some ingenious ideas from todays wake and bake :O

wish i had a hydros store in this city, there must be one somewhere, i have to settle with bnq for most things, just they don't have most things. the warehouse is the sie of a damned arena, and they tell me it's the wrong season for them to stock desk fans, and they really think people need a 50m portable radiator display. BAH!

edit: i take ehat back, apparently there is a seedbank not 15 minutes down the hill


----------



## kmoo (Dec 4, 2009)

oh the burger thing is a marvelous idea, there's a place in the states that does little burgers already! i dont think that bacon should be minuature by any stretch, it's one of those foods that should be plentiful lol on a bun with a sloppy yolked egg and a bit of mato sauce. mmmm butty lol

i had a wee toke on the hash and my it's lovely


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 4, 2009)

white castle


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks but no thanks  that looks umm, yuk! i'd rather splat out my own patty ta  in facty now this is just gonan have to be a mission  where to buy myself some teeny baps, other than china of course


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2009)

hahaahha peeps ive already had this idea in fact i was going to start a catering company doing miniature versions of stuff like mini sunday dinner in a tiny yorkshire pudding mini burgers mini fish n chips you name it then i found out apparently thats what all the stars have at their bashes mini dinner finger buffets. gutted.

man seeing white castle makes me want something greasy haha and crinkle cut chips man there really are non finer mucky D's chips are too thin turd burglar kings taste eggy nothing beats home cut fried in real fat chips. nothin.

im hungry hahahahaah


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2009)

home cooked and cut chips are indeed fantastic, although i only had some rather nice extra virgin olive oil to fry em in  i find that kfc chips alongside thier gravy, well that kicks arse 

what about curly chilli fries though :O


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2009)

hahaha man last time i went into kfc and asked them for the gravy the chav lass behind the counter said naah mate ye divvent want it its mingin. she fucked the order up and instead of beans gave me portion of gravy which was more like green soup with veg in!?!?!? 

this should make you chuckle gmtv voted the xmas tree in my mothers village the worst in the country!!!

http://www.gm.tv/articles/42393-christmas-tree-worst.html


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 4, 2009)

i just like the calesaw and the skin off the chicken from KFC


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2009)

to be honest i think ive eaten it twice in my whole life i think its pretty rank


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2009)

haha. i'm actually rather impressed with some of the burgers kfc put out, from a fast food point of view, they've certainly gotten a LOT better than in the past.

and the gravy is just a cheap beefy brown gravy, kinda like from a chippy, it's nothing special but it works pretty damned well with their saltless chpis (a good thing imo, maccy chips just ake you buy a larger drink)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2009)

aw my bouncing avatar wont work  

fast food sucks balls anyway man i just bought me a full fillet of aged aberdeen angus and a sack of chicken breasts. the missus wouldnt let me put my game order in till we've cleared some freezer space but you believe in the new year im buying a fat sack of pheasant and duck 

if theres one thing i love as much as booze n drugs its putting food behind my face

well maybe one thing i like more


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2009)

haha, i love food, but due to my working hours, i'd have to be thinking about bed after washing, changing, cooking, eating, washing up, so junk food for me normally. at present though  cream cheese and salmon bagels, jarlsberg, milano and napoli salami, anchovys, white bait, sea bream, clams, anchovy pate on croutons and apple smoked streaky bacon. smother me in the goodness! 

and wow, a whole fillet, i don't think i could pull that much money out nice as it would be, for a really well hung piece you'd be talking around £38 on the kilo :O that's like £100+ :O unless we're talking about from a supermarket, in which case lolz


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 4, 2009)

you fat fucks lol......i,m hungry now


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 4, 2009)

I thought I was in the wrong thread. I know this isn't a food forum is it? You have some strange food at KFC's over there. It's just chicken where I'm at. No chips they have biscuits which are rather tasty mixed in the mashed with gravey. White castle is disgusting I've eaten there twice, the second time was just to be sure I was right about it sucking and it turned out I was. My wife and I love to cook up steaks, she likes hers a little bloodier than I like mine. She would prefer that I just warm it but I tell her if she doesn't allow me to make it at least rare then I will be laughing at her while whes glued to the shitter with her head in a bucket vacating from both ends lol.....


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2009)

just a thought 5 o' clock. but why would she be on the shitter with it coming out of both ends. assuming you are not cooking up crap that has been "aged" in a plastic containier on a supermarket shelf, then she'll be completely fine. it's beef!

when i whip up a fillet sandwhich, i cut the slices around 3mm thick, i get the pan smoking, i colour each side for 20 seconds and that is that. you don't get ill from eating "undercooked" beef unless it's a crap piece to start with 

kfc in the uk is a thing of inovation, you thought you couldn't do that with chicken, they certainly try  they've got some random arse chicken ball kakaba skewer things going on special atm  i stuck with the good old zinger tower


----------



## kmoo (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah as cute as the minuature idea is i am actually thinking of doing a home delivery service designed to meet the needs of those who like to toke lol

will be able to cover the inner city with my friend delivering and my area, which isn't much really considering how big melbourne is but it'll be good enough. i'm looking at cupcakes slice and fudge at the moment. i'm working on the recipe for lemon and poppyseed cupcakes atm and they are SO yum lol

you should buy an extra freezer Don!!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2009)

reckon you could make a banging lemon curd cheesecake using cannabis butter for the curd?  or just normal lemon curd cheesecake


----------



## kmoo (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah that'd be tasty!!! i'm not gonna be delivering anything with cannabis baked in tho, australia has some super uptight laws about that lol 

i bought a lovely new glass pipe last night to smoke the lovely hash i made, only my second crack at making bubble hash and i am VERY pleased with how it came out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2009)

permalink
 haha, i love food, but due to my working hours, i'd have to be thinking about bed after washing, changing, cooking, eating, washing up, so junk food for me normally. at present though  cream cheese and salmon bagels, jarlsberg, milano and napoli salami, anchovys, white bait, sea bream, clams, anchovy pate on croutons and apple smoked streaky bacon. smother me in the goodness! 

and wow, a whole fillet, i don't think i could pull that much money out nice as it would be, for a really well hung piece you'd be talking around £38 on the kilo :O that's like £100+ :O unless we're talking about from a supermarket, in which case lolz  
thats how i roll man mr morrison is no longer getting my hard earned dollar fro his poorly fed chicken bacon and definately not steak

__________________
 you fat fucks lol......i,m hungry now 

cakey pig!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2009)

@ kmoo yeah a home delivery service to those that have medical mj cards would make a fortune and supply a bunch of folks that dont want to be a part of the 'black market' 
@ttt & Kmoo i am a cheesecake master, i can make any flavour baked un baked for fatties _Mascarpone _or phillidelphia for the stupid ones
hahaha 

so why havent you dropped a pic of the pipe n whats getting blazed in it? unless you smoked it all 





well the missus has not been fooled she has noticed my blatant off my facedness..... got to work on a new mask or sobriety which ever comes fist


----------



## kmoo (Dec 4, 2009)

it's nice to see good food isn't dead in england!! lol what is your personal favourite cheese cake? and what main ingredients do you use?

here is my lovely new friend




and the hash


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2009)

sobriety has been delayed due to sweet mary jane leaves on the line. And my dial having th foldaway ability of the tube map


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2009)

girl i have many faves i rock strawberry and cream on a homemade shortbread base with a hint of cocktail strawberry liquer for decoration. 

i just love to cook simple stuff or expensive rediculous. one of my fave meals is egg n chips


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2009)

man, those sound good, and that looks tasty, i find hash a pain to prepair, probably due to what i was sold, but it has a lovely smell and taste to it that's unlike green.

i've gotta get the recipe for the white and dark chocolate cheesecake one of the former chefs used to make, that was just like powpowpowKAPOWPOW! 

and good on ya for buying real meat don, i get fed up of bacon that oozes water or meat with a shine all over, you don't get 38 day angus cheap. live with it and pay for it  yum


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i just love to cook simple stuff or expensive rediculous. one of my fave meals is egg n chips


you forgot the ham mate  Classic!! Love it.


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2009)

[youtube]/v/vv6Mljf830c&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## kmoo (Dec 5, 2009)

i just had a look at your signature, you grew some fine plants there mr west, just lovely girls they are

i just went to the farmers market, mmmm. got some goats cheese in olive oil, blue mold brie, white mold brie, aged tasty - just made a salad with cos and rocket, roasted red capsicum, walnuts and goats cheese. i'm off to the beach!! lol


----------



## Maryjane123 (Dec 5, 2009)

kmoo said:


> i just had a look at your signature, you grew some fine plants there mr west, just lovely girls they are
> 
> i just went to the farmers market, mmmm. got some goats cheese in olive oil, blue mold brie, white mold brie, aged tasty - just made a salad with cos and rocket, roasted red capsicum, walnuts and goats cheese. i'm off to the beach!! lol


I agree wit ya there kmoo, have to say uk fellas/lasses rocking this forum with dank. Doin us brits proud  Not to forget main moin Don, truely awesome fellow 

All this talk of foods makin me hungry, thinks its gona be a microwave tesco chicken curry 4 me  talk about class, ey...


----------



## kmoo (Dec 5, 2009)

oh i LOVE tesco!! lol i didn't have a car for the first couple years of living in england and tesco does home delivery!! which is also very good when yer on a budget as we were right after havin wee babies. makes impulse buying impossible! lol

the salad went down a treat, the goats cheese is amazing! it's along the lines of greek feta but much creamier


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 6, 2009)

I grow dank, not WANK! LMFAO!!!


Yo Don....hope you're having a good weekend pal. My mrs has just gone off to the Clothes Show for the day. I have the whole day to myself. Currently wake n bakin on some blue cheese. mmmmm lovely! Just gets tastier with every day in the jar. Was gonna go for a bike ride, but it's pissing down and not cycling weather, so f*ck that!! So I think my day will consist of more blue cheese, a bit of delia smith's with my left over cannabutter and some resident evil zombie killing is in order I think!

Enjoy your Sunday mate!


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2009)

ello jus made it back to post a bit then off bacvk to me mums cat sitting lol. just chopepd a skunk special, got one more to come out this week and then 1 more next week lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> ello jus made it back to post a bit then off bacvk to me mums cat sitting lol. just chopepd a skunk special, got one more to come out this week and then 1 more next week lol.


 Rolling in the stuff westy.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 7, 2009)

I am waiting for 3 reg seeds of each soon. I am psyched about all of them.

DNA Genetics Kandy Kush X Skunk
DNA Genetics Kush Berry X Skunk
DNA Genetics LA Confidential X Skunk
DNA Genetics Sleestack X Skunk
DNA Genetics OG18 x Skunk

You should pick em up for free at http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk...s/cat_126.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2009)

kmoo said:


> i just went to the farmers market, mmmm. got some goats cheese in olive oil, blue mold brie, white mold brie, aged tasty - just made a salad with cos and rocket, roasted red capsicum, walnuts and goats cheese. i'm off to the beach!! lol


hmmm tasty shizzle kmoo blue brie eh lush! i love a bit of mouldy cheese hahaah the missus hates it. stinks out the fridge hah goats cheese is something im just getting into ive been making puff pastry tarts with it and roast beetroot 


Maryjane123 said:


> I agree wit ya there kmoo, have to say uk fellas/lasses rocking this forum with dank. Doin us brits proud  Not to forget main moin Don, truely awesome fellow
> right on bro ive seen just as good from the uk ( & in some cases better ) as from the netherlands usa and canada
> All this talk of foods makin me hungry, thinks its gona be a microwave tesco chicken curry 4 me  talk about class, ey...


man everyone has the cant be arsed to cook days man. sometimes you just need that easy food.


kmoo said:


> oh i LOVE tesco!! lol i didn't have a car for the first couple years of living in england and tesco does home delivery!! which is also very good when yer on a budget as we were right after havin wee babies. makes impulse buying impossible! lol
> the salad went down a treat, the goats cheese is amazing! it's along the lines of greek feta but much creamier


dons new year resolution. im learning to drive, after years of saying im never going to do it waste of money stress etc etc but i realise i actually want to, the missus was creased laughin at me i decided i want a range rover, till i realised they start at 60k fiesta for don.....


SnowWhite said:


> I grow dank, not WANK! LMFAO!!!
> man does indeed grow dank, purple dank last time, whats next maryj?
> Yo Don....hope you're having a good weekend pal. My mrs has just gone off to the Clothes Show for the day. I have the whole day to myself. Currently wake n bakin on some blue cheese. mmmmm lovely! Just gets tastier with every day in the jar. Was gonna go for a bike ride, but it's pissing down and not cycling weather, so f*ck that!! So I think my day will consist of more blue cheese, a bit of delia smith's with my left over cannabutter and some resident evil zombie killing is in order I think!
> Enjoy your Sunday mate!


aye have had a pretty good weekend apart from the expense of xmas and the hassle of going to the metrocenter. 40 mins to find a carparking spot. i was close to the edge man... then the missus decided what she wanted for xmas... £144 later...on 1 handbag. walked 5 mins back down the shops n she decided she wanted the matching purse too £25 later still  i bought some sniff to watch the boxing which was a pile of shite. cest la vie  



mr west said:


> ello jus made it back to post a bit then off bacvk to me mums cat sitting lol. just chopepd a skunk special, got one more to come out this week and then 1 more next week lol.


wish i had something worth pulling out


welsh wizz said:


> Rolling in the stuff westy.





bender420 said:


> I am waiting for 3 reg seeds of each soon. I am psyched about all of them.
> 
> DNA Genetics Kandy Kush X Skunk
> DNA Genetics Kush Berry X Skunk
> ...


went for all DNA huh, all look like bitchin strains man the sleestack i looked at a while back and well og18 is also on my todo list


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2009)

well i got sick of riu being crap with uploads etc etc so i thought why not have a communal twitter account for when shits up the swanny 

username riudownagain
password marijuana

riu but on twitter ?! 

hopefully this wont result in me being banned but if it does meh ill get more work done...


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 7, 2009)

bender420 said:


> I am waiting for 3 reg seeds of each soon. I am psyched about all of them.
> 
> DNA Genetics Kandy Kush X Skunk
> DNA Genetics Kush Berry X Skunk
> ...


Somebody likes them some skunk.....


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Somebody likes them some skunk.....



Thats wot i though wen i looked lol. Im just finishing a skunk run lol, fancy something difrent now
Ill stick with the cheese an co i recon


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 7, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i got sick of riu being crap with uploads etc etc so i thought why not have a communal twitter account for when shits up the swanny
> 
> username riudownagain
> password marijuana
> ...


you the man don! will defo get on it through the xbox



bender420 said:


> I am waiting for 3 reg seeds of each soon. I am psyched about all of them.
> 
> DNA Genetics Kandy Kush X Skunk
> DNA Genetics Kush Berry X Skunk
> ...


THESE SEEDS ARE FREE PEOPLE> i dont know if you need to pay for a pack first or what but they are free.


----------



## kmoo (Dec 8, 2009)

well Don if yer ever in aus get yourself some blue bay goats cheese, it's the frickin business lol and yeah i can be a bit girlie about some stuff, it does gross me out a bit to be honest, the darker mold more than the white but hell, when something tastes that good you gotta ignore the fact it's covered in ming 

i've never tweeted in my life, it takes me about 5 years to sign up to new things lol even longer for facebook, i'm an anti techno tard


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2009)

hahahaha its clinically produced mould kmoo hahaha they run a copper wire through the cheese to make the blue mould the other mould i guess is a different wire??? lol who knows 

id really love to go see Oz ive got some good friends i could hook up with im sure

i doubt the tweet thing will take off it seems RIU is back on track tho i've not tried uploading any pics in a while who knows maybe tonight.


----------



## kmoo (Dec 8, 2009)

oh i know! lol i didn't think it was kept behind the toilet to ripen lol it still freaks me out a little

it's 9pm here and i'm crazy happy high lol


----------



## bender420 (Dec 8, 2009)

As much as I enjoy the texture of goat cheese, the smell is just unbearable for me. I don't know what it is but even if I eat a small piece the smell gives me a headache. Due to my sensitivity to smell I cannot enjoy some of the authentic Asian cuisine, as it has quite the strong aroma.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 8, 2009)

kmoo said:


> oh i know! lol i didn't think it was kept behind the toilet to ripen lol it still freaks me out a little
> 
> it's 9pm here and i'm crazy happy high lol



I forget where it was but, I saw on the travel channel about the craziest foods in the world. There was this cheese, which had live maggots living in it. Apparently it had a really strong foul aroma, however the taste was extremely delicate and smooth.

I am sorry but I don't think my balls are large enough to fuck with that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> Thats wot i though wen i looked lol. Im just finishing a skunk run lol, fancy something difrent now
> Ill stick with the cheese an co i recon






ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> you the man don! will defo get on it through the xbox
> THESE SEEDS ARE FREE PEOPLE> i dont know if you need to pay for a pack first or what but they are free.


i really fancy doing a run of white strains but i really need to work through what ive got in the fridge hich is gonna be dank. man ive got seeds coming out me ears presently.

the missus got a call last night from her aunt saying shes buying a house to rent and make some money on down the line, its just round the corner from my girls folks house. shes going to spend mad £££ on doing it up 3 bedrooms and offering us first refusal at £500 a month. 

its causing major friction between me n the missus i dont want to live on my inlaws doorstep worrying everytime i have a toke that they'll pop in for a cuppa etc and my girl says i cant grow in her aunts house. 

to make matters worse she went to her folks n told them i didnt want to live that close to them to which they said they'd never drop in unannounced. im really fucked off with her, why she felt the need to tell her parents anything really annoyed me. xmas day round their house is going to be a treat, so don why dont you want to live near us???

well its cos i like to get fucked up a lot and grow copious trees of stinking ganja. 

makes things worse is im nearly cleared my debt so my girl thinks well you can quit growing and we can play happy families. 

the vibe in dons house is aint good


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2009)

oh dear Don the agenda has come out and it seens cannabis growings not on it lol. I can see how that would make things tense and stressy. who needs soap opras when theres drama like this happening to real ppl. I hope u can come to an agreeable arrangement Don mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2009)

ive always said if she told me to stop i would but when i have a choice in the matter. 

she could have bought the house friggin anywhere but she bought it on her mothers estate....

at this rate i might just carry on where i live n she can move out


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well its cos i like to get fucked up a lot and grow copious trees of stinking ganja.


sorry Don...I don't mean to make fun of your bad luck, but that is just what you should do. Please do exactly that, but spark up a pipe too, record it and post it up on youtube...LMAO....who needs Eastenders at x-mas....LOL

I know it's not the same, but my old dear got me a calendar of ganga bud porn a couple of years ago at x-mas and 'the little book of marijuana'. I was so embarassed. They don't know I grow like, but they know I like to toke. But I thought it was a silent knowing, you know, that we never spoke of. My mum obviously had different ideas that year and wanted to embarass me. Seriously, I felt like a naughty school boy......all my relatives were there and everything. I tried to act all innocent and just got laughed at! Was quite funny looking back, but I wanted to die at the time. I might as well of been holding a porno mag! LOL

But mate, we all say it, give it up for the mrs, blah, blah, in the hope they will always just let us grow. I live in fear of the day my mrs shuts me down man! Hope you can work things out though. It's all about compromise aint it.


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive always said if she told me to stop i would but when i have a choice in the matter.
> 
> she could have bought the house friggin anywhere but she bought it on her mothers estate....
> 
> at this rate i might just carry on where i live n she can move out



Oh its as bad as that then, shit mate i am sorry ur having this in ya head so close to the weekend lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> sorry Don...I don't mean to make fun of your bad luck, but that is just what you should do. Please do exactly that, but spark up a pipe too, record it and post it up on youtube...LMAO....who needs Eastenders at x-mas....LOL
> hahahah no worries man if i didnt laugh id cry man, im trying not to get stressed by it all but its doing my head in.
> I know it's not the same, but my old dear got me a calendar of ganga bud porn a couple of years ago at x-mas and 'the little book of marijuana'. I was so embarassed. They don't know I grow like, but they know I like to toke. But I thought it was a silent knowing, you know, that we never spoke of. My mum obviously had different ideas that year and wanted to embarass me. Seriously, I felt like a naughty school boy......all my relatives were there and everything. I tried to act all innocent and just got laughed at! Was quite funny looking back, but I wanted to die at the time. I might as well of been holding a porno mag! LOL
> the thing is my family know, i told them straight up and they really couldn't argue im a grown man i pay my own way and it has nothing to with them. im actually considering telling her parents what i do it would save a lot of hassle or they would not approve disown their daughter if she stays with me blah blah.
> But mate, we all say it, give it up for the mrs, blah, blah, in the hope they will always just let us grow. I live in fear of the day my mrs shuts me down man! Hope you can work things out though. It's all about compromise aint it.



yeah the compromise being here that i quit and she';s happy which will make me unhappy but that wont matter really till i start filling my spare time with more getting wrecked i can see it spiralling up or down depending on your viewpoint lol  


mr west said:


> Oh its as bad as that then, shit mate i am sorry ur having this in ya head so close to the weekend lol


its tuesday?!?!!? thanks tho man. my life was so much simpler when i lived alone.


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2009)

my life was so much simpler when i lived alone.

TRu dat


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah the compromise being here that i quit and she';s happy which will make me unhappy but that wont matter really till i start filling my spare time with more getting wrecked i can see it spiralling up or down depending on your viewpoint lol


depressing state of affair mate, I feel for ya....

any new pics man?....to cheer things up a bit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2009)

tonight, im half tempted to pull a couple of the plants out for some pre xmas smoke but i know i shouldn't. haha

i might pull the really shoddy ones out and re arrange for better results out of the remainders. that should stink up the house and make the debate real interesting eh!


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tonight, im half tempted to pull a couple of the plants out for some pre xmas smoke but i know i shouldn't. haha
> 
> i might pull the really shoddy ones out and re arrange for better results out of the remainders. that should stink up the house and make the debate real interesting eh!



Are u jus looking for a fight lol. I pulled a shoddy lookig ss this after so only one left of the 5 i started with
not worth photographing tho lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2009)

i dont know if theres another option westy man. the tv blew up this morning, its argue or fuck. well probably do both  

theres a couple that are just light starved with maybe a Q on them by the time they're dry. i think they may go the distance tonight. i could do with a little extra dollar for the new telly


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i dont know if theres another option westy man. the tv blew up this morning, its argue or fuck. well probably do both
> 
> theres a couple that are just light starved with maybe a Q on them by the time they're dry. i think they may go the distance tonight. i could do with a little extra dollar for the new telly



Never rains but it pours lol. Didnt u want a new telly anyway so u can play codwawII?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2009)

thats it man swings n roundabouts! i do want her to have another telly so i can play and not be bothered tho haha


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 8, 2009)

And I thought I had it bad with my x. Poor fella, your dealing with it from the one who has promised to be true to you and love you for who you are. My wife was sat down within the first week of our dating and I threw it right out on the table that if she wanted to be with me this is who I am and I will not change nor will i ever ask you to change. She understood and we have gotten along like gang busters ever since. You can't change someone if that's what makes them who they are. I hope you the best and maybe set her down for a heart to heart and say it's not her that's the problem it's the situation she's putting you in.....


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 8, 2009)

You daft bugger Don,
Once you get settled into the new house it will be fine, the trick is to have enough jars to last you!
500 notes for a 3 bedroom house sounds cheep, you would pay that for a 2 bed here.

im actually considering telling her parents what i do it would save a lot of hassle or they would not approve disown their daughter if she stays with me blah blah. 

Smoking it yer but not growing it mate that would be a bad move!!!


----------



## kmoo (Dec 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i really fancy doing a run of white strains but i really need to work through what ive got in the fridge hich is gonna be dank. man ive got seeds coming out me ears presently.
> 
> the missus got a call last night from her aunt saying shes buying a house to rent and make some money on down the line, its just round the corner from my girls folks house. shes going to spend mad £££ on doing it up 3 bedrooms and offering us first refusal at £500 a month.
> 
> ...


 
this sucks. how long have you and the mrs been you and the mrs?

you can play happy families and grow weed lol trust me


----------



## Mammath (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow Don just catching up on your dilemma mate.
Your op' at the moment takes up a bit of room so all I can suggest is push for compromise with ya gal.
By this I mean maybe she can meet you half way, and you scale shit down and go stealth like I've done.
It can be quite well hidden and unintrusive when you grow that way, and you can still keep yourself in plenty of prime smoke.
Maybe she'd go for that. Just a suggestion and hope you can work something out.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 9, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Wow Don just catching up on your dilemma mate.
> Your op' at the moment takes up a bit of room so all I can suggest is push for compromise with ya gal.
> By this I mean maybe she can meet you half way, and you scale shit down and go stealth like I've done.
> It can be quite well hidden and unintrusive when you grow that way, and you can still keep yourself in plenty of prime smoke.
> Maybe she'd go for that. Just a suggestion and hope you can work something out.


yeah man....that's the compromise you should go for. Does this new house have a loft? It's very easy to hide a tent in the loft man. Or a garage maybe?

Even, a shed!!!!  My mrs would NEVER, NEVER, NEVER let me have a tent in our house, like in the spare room for example. I have to agree, it would not be cool or stealthy and I wouldn't even like to do that myself. But even the most humble of sheds can be turned into a great grow space with a little thought and planning.

Anyone can come round my house anytime and they will have no idea that I grow. As long as it stays like that, my mrs will not have a problem. She said to me a long time ago, 'i just don't want to know about it'. Generally it stays like that, but occasionally I slip up and make the house stink by doing some trimming, then I leave a bit of leaf on the floor, she goes mental, threatens to turn off my shed and I promise to be more 'on it!'.....said like a true stoner! LOL

I am also banned from using household utinsils for anything 'shed related'....using kitchen spoons to stir up nutes does not go down well in my house. Using a pyrex dish for oil was one of my biggest mistakes. I know now to just go to tescos and get a new dish or a spoon, whatever it takes! 

But if you can't reach a compromise like that, then it's not really a compromise and maybe she just aint the one for you mate. But I hope it works out though man.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 9, 2009)

Dug these old pics out FYI....where it all started for me.......


----------



## bender420 (Dec 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i really fancy doing a run of white strains but i really need to work through what ive got in the fridge hich is gonna be dank. man ive got seeds coming out me ears presently.
> 
> the missus got a call last night from her aunt saying shes buying a house to rent and make some money on down the line, its just round the corner from my girls folks house. shes going to spend mad £££ on doing it up 3 bedrooms and offering us first refusal at £500 a month.
> 
> ...


So sorry Don to hear about the situation. Just hang in there, hopefully things will work themselves out, they always do.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 9, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> yeah man....that's the compromise you should go for. Does this new house have a loft? It's very easy to hide a tent in the loft man. Or a garage maybe?
> 
> Even, a shed!!!!  My mrs would NEVER, NEVER, NEVER let me have a tent in our house, like in the spare room for example. I have to agree, it would not be cool or stealthy and I wouldn't even like to do that myself. But even the most humble of sheds can be turned into a great grow space with a little thought and planning.
> 
> ...


Right on man.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 9, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Dug these old pics out FYI....where it all started for me.......


we all have to start somewhere


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 9, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> we all have to start somewhere


well actually, that was my upgrade .....I started here......the humble cupboard......


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 9, 2009)

nothing out of the ordinary there, well apart from the 2 holes in the side an a cable coming out. lol. but really steathy


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 9, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> nothing out of the ordinary there, well apart from the 2 holes in the side an a cable coming out. lol. but really steathy


LOL....yeah, I still had a lot to learn, but it served me well!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 9, 2009)

i started in ma bathroom cupbord. got 2 a point tho couldnt close the door they were bursting out lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 9, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> i started in ma bathroom cupbord. got 2 a point tho couldnt close the door they were bursting out lol


hahaha, it a familiar story. My cupboad doors were rarely closed due to branches sticking out. Hardly stealthy, so I had to have a rethink. I actually thought I could veg and flower in that cupboard when I first set it up. It was only about 3 weeks before I realised that wasn't going to work! LOL 

So it became my veg veg/clone cupboard. Now I have a small tent I use instead. The cupboard is history!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 9, 2009)

on and up. thats the only way really unless u wont 2 b caught. sleath is nesseccery


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2009)

sorry for the delay peeps i had to relay the flagstones in the back yard......

took a leaf out of fred westies book...

the missus is underneath them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> You daft bugger Don,
> Once you get settled into the new house it will be fine, the trick is to have enough jars to last you!
> 500 notes for a 3 bedroom house sounds cheep, you would pay that for a 2 bed here.
> 
> ...


Yeah i came to that realisation we discussed it and maybe down the line when we own our own gaff we might tell them im growing A plant but even then i dont see the need for them to know unless they find out.


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> And I thought I had it bad with my x. Poor fella, your dealing with it from the one who has promised to be true to you and love you for who you are. My wife was sat down within the first week of our dating and I threw it right out on the table that if she wanted to be with me this is who I am and I will not change nor will i ever ask you to change. She understood and we have gotten along like gang busters ever since. You can't change someone if that's what makes them who they are. I hope you the best and maybe set her down for a heart to heart and say it's not her that's the problem it's the situation she's putting you in.....


oh believe 5 bud we had this conversation 9 months back when she was practically living in my old flat. she knew what i was about when we moved in together. i dont ask her to stop wanting handbags and fancy shoesies she dont ask me to quit my passion.


kmoo said:


> this sucks. how long have you and the mrs been you and the mrs?
> you can play happy families and grow weed lol trust me


we've been together a couple of years almost anniversary valentines week ish she's not actually married to me (believe im a long way off affording that ahahaha one day tho!) is it immoral to grow to fund your gf's lavish wedding requirements? probably. do i care. 


Mammath said:


> Wow Don just catching up on your dilemma mate.
> Your op' at the moment takes up a bit of room so all I can suggest is push for compromise with ya gal.
> By this I mean maybe she can meet you half way, and you scale shit down and go stealth like I've done.
> It can be quite well hidden and unintrusive when you grow that way, and you can still keep yourself in plenty of prime smoke.
> Maybe she'd go for that. Just a suggestion and hope you can work something out.


aye it does take up the spare room which means no guest bedroom but i mean in the 9 months weve been in the current flat we've had people stay over 3-4 times?! i need the room more than they do haahah 

seriously tho we had a good talk about it and im not going to be this scale op forever n she know that i've got maybe another year in deep to clear the cards and save for a house deposit then it will be mine all mine and folks will have to fend for themselves again. she said no growing in her aunts crib which is totally fair enough. 

i said even on our joint income we have no forseeable way of ever earning above what we pay out enough to buy a house or get married without the op. 

she could see the sense in that so were not taking the crib( she also said her aunt lives on the same estate which i didnt know! which put me off even more lol ) 



SnowWhite said:


> yeah man....that's the compromise you should go for. Does this new house have a loft? It's very easy to hide a tent in the loft man. Or a garage maybe?
> I've said when it does scale down i will be doing it in the loft, ta for the shed diy pics but round my way sheds get broken into with alarming regularity. and also how do you not get peeped by the neighbours carrying litres an litres of water into the shed?
> 
> i picture you dressed in ninja gear army rolling over the lawn...
> ...


your and my mrs should get together they sound two of a kind haha when i use something for dope purposes it never goes back tot he kitchen. after the tupperware made her sarnies for work smell a bit funny
QUOTE=bender420;3501206]So sorry Don to hear about the situation. Just hang in there, hopefully things will work themselves out, they always do.[/QUOTE]
shizzle is back on track bender man cheers!


Lil ganja princess said:


> i started in ma bathroom cupbord. got 2 a point tho couldnt close the door they were bursting out lol


Ah the humble beginnings of most if not all of us! i started in an alcove with a sheet over it, not even light proof 


SnowWhite said:


> hahaha, it a familiar story. My cupboad doors were rarely closed due to branches sticking out. Hardly stealthy, so I had to have a rethink. I actually thought I could veg and flower in that cupboard when I first set it up. It was only about 3 weeks before I realised that wasn't going to work! LOL
> man my first go was uber unstealth no odour control no nutes no reflector no timer, getting up at 7 on a wkend to knock the lights on( the mrs strangely didnt accept my protests that it was giving us a healthy tan)
> a home made light rig and ballast from inside a wall. its amazing i didnt burn the place down.
> So it became my veg veg/clone cupboard. Now I have a small tent I use instead. The cupboard is history!


i'm still rocking a wardrobe for veg. but only cos if i got a veg tent i have no where to put it lol


Lil ganja princess said:


> on and up. thats the only way really unless u wont 2 b caught. sleath is nesseccery



Well peeps thanks for all the kind thoughts words and support, normal service has been resumed the perpetual will continue till my cards are clear which should hopefully be easter time then were moving but not to her aunts house haha

christ after all that reading i think we all deserve a treat.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2009)

DQ lower cola hairs totally receded but the top ones didnt?




more dq





the bad pheno of the DQ burnt top it stretched so much 









shoddy for 7.5 weeks.... it and a small blue mystic that just wasnt getting light have come out so the rest can plump a bit for xmas  these two are the same age believe it or not





BM thats been under the light 













canopy






without doubt my poorest run in my present setup. 

i just want them out of the tent so i can rock the next lot. i hope the DQ clones i took will do better with less in to share the 600W who knows i may get a couple of extra cfls or maybe even a UV lamp or one of each to maximise my op while i need to

new year new start


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 9, 2009)

yeah man....what happned to the buds on the DQ?....very sparse. But the BM however, looks just lovely man. Even if there is not shit loads of it...it looks of the highest quality man.

re the shed....ninja....LOL....hardly. In my dressing gown and slippers more like....seriously! It's not that overlooked mate, so I'm sorted


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 9, 2009)

oh and I'm glad you could talk it through with ya other half and sort things out!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2009)

yeah man the tricks are proud and plentiful but the buds are just lacking. highly disappointing but nowt i can do about it, im hoping with less in for the next run i can pull more out but at this rate im still thinking about only putting a few in and setting more beans away, i might have to grand stand some girls but it would be better than this stretchy bunch of arse.

yeah my girls ok just gets a bit stressed at times lol i cant hear her talking through the flagstones 

forgot to mention, on the puny blue moonshine i noticed one little flower. ill be keeping my eyes peeled on the rest of them...


----------



## bender420 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am very happy all worked out for you Don. Although not high yield but the BM looks top quality. 

What causes the buds to loose all their hair?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2009)

not as happy as me fella! cheers tho! its hopefully plain sailing now we've sorted the plan of action out. 

normally when the plant matures fully the hairs will recede into the calyx as the plant gives up looking to catch pollen on the pistols to pollinate and make seeds for next year. why the lower buds on the DQ have done it i think was because that particular cola was getting more direct light than the top ones?! but thats only a guess tbh


----------



## bender420 (Dec 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not as happy as me fella! cheers tho! its hopefully plain sailing now we've sorted the plan of action out.
> 
> normally when the plant matures fully the hairs will recede into the calyx as the plant gives up looking to catch pollen on the pistols to pollinate and make seeds for next year. why the lower buds on the DQ have done it i think was because that particular cola was getting more direct light than the top ones?! but thats only a guess tbh


I am glad your are feeling very happy. 

I do notice a bit difference between colas, some of them look more mature than others.

Other think I didn't know was, if I touch the white hair they start to turn orange.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2009)

hmmm not sure why that is bender man?! i try not to touch them but thats cos they stink so much i cant be arsed to wash my hands in nail polish remover all the time


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 9, 2009)

Just get some dry wash anti-bacterial hand gel from asda works a treat.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hmmm not sure why that is bender man?! i try not to touch them but thats cos they stink so much i cant be arsed to wash my hands in nail polish remover all the time


oh...that's another no go area as well. The nail polish remover. She actually got me my own bottle so I'd stop using hers! LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2009)

lads, ive actually switched to swarfiga, much better after smell


----------



## polishpothead (Dec 9, 2009)

spindoktor said:


> I dont know if i am in the right blog here, but i've got 4 week to two week old plants in a DWC system. The leaves look healthy but the stems seem REALLY weak like they can't even hold up the leaves. What am i doing wrong!!! I used only water for the first week than i added 1/4 the recommended nutrient additive to the water. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


 
Fan should help on low! it did for me bro


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> DQ lower cola hairs totally receded but the top ones didnt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very very nice Don, that looks to be some mighty fine bud. Great job man


----------



## bender420 (Dec 9, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Very very nice Don, that looks to be some mighty fine bud. Great job man



As good as this looks, I know DON is gonna do much better the next run. 

Donny ran into too many problems this run, even though not heavy yield but still looks like its gonna be amazing smoke, great job Don. It require a hefty skill set to bounce from problems, especially when growing something for smoking, as you cannot cut corners. 

Much respect Don, you have taught me a good bunch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Very very nice Don, that looks to be some mighty fine bud. Great job man


cheers man, i just want shot of it out my tent so i can start over with less in n see if i can make of the DQ next time. but as thermonuclear as the bud might be if its not putting out 2 oz plus a plant its got no place in my garden.

no room for slackers at dons house


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

bender420 said:


> As good as this looks, I know DON is gonna do much better the next run.
> 
> Donny ran into too many problems this run, even though not heavy yield but still looks like its gonna be amazing smoke, great job Don. It require a hefty skill set to bounce from problems, especially when growing something for smoking, as you cannot cut corners.
> 
> Much respect Don, you have taught me a good bunch.


^^^^^^
thanks man but you've got the makings of a great grower, i have clearly got a long way to go still myself! as they say anyone can grow weed but growing good weed takes skill

watch this space im shooting for the stars after xmas when i get the next run of DQ done im going for max output im going to do a run of something weighty im really hoping the heavy duty fruity will be some thing i can solidly clone and pull 3 oz off, pull some real weight


----------



## bender420 (Dec 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ^^^^^^
> thanks man but you've got the makings of a great grower, i have clearly got a long way to go still myself! as they say anyone can grow weed but growing good weed takes skill
> 
> watch this space im shooting for the stars after xmas when i get the next run of DQ done im going for max output im going to do a run of something weighty im really hoping the heavy duty fruity will be some thing i can solidly clone and pull 3 oz off, pull some real weight



Thanks Don. I believe there is no one in the world that couldn't use more learning, even the greatest minds i.e. Albert Einstein died trying to achieve a higher understanding of how the world works. That should be a good example for us, no matter how successful we are, there is always room for more. There is no such thing as reaching a plateau in the amount of things we can learn. That is my philosophy, the more humble one is the more room there is to grow.

Cannot wait to check out the next DQ run, since you are going with lower number of plants i believe you should be able to hit 3 zip mark easy. I am assuming you are planning on vegging them more?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

im planning on vegging them less due to the stretch and i really think 3 zips is very optimistic but we'll see i guess. but if its half as tasty n strong as folks rave about it ill be happy 

my sentiments exactly man, im like a weed sponge i read as much as i can with the hope ill get better hahaha


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 10, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Dug these old pics out FYI....where it all started for me.......


If you want a good laugh check out how I started out. Man looking back I can't believe all the plants didn't die..... https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/48750-way-much-ph-up.html



Lil ganja princess said:


> we all have to start somewhere


Tis sooo true.....



Don Gin and Ton said:


> not as happy as me fella! cheers tho! its hopefully plain sailing now we've sorted the plan of action out.
> 
> normally when the plant matures fully the hairs will recede into the calyx as the plant gives up looking to catch pollen on the pistols to pollinate and make seeds for next year. why the lower buds on the DQ have done it i think was because that particular cola was getting more direct light than the top ones?! but thats only a guess tbh


 I find that almost all of mine do that in the last few weeks as the tops try to put on a new growth after watering them.. The lower ones are saying fuck it and the tops are saying wow I just found some more food. If you wait long enough the lower ones will try to grow again but it happens in my tops first.....



Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers man, i just want shot of it out my tent so i can start over with less in n see if i can make of the DQ next time. but as thermonuclear as the bud might be if its not putting out 2 oz plus a plant its got no place in my garden.
> 
> no room for slackers at dons house





Don Gin and Ton said:


> im planning on vegging them less due to the stretch and i really think 3 zips is very optimistic but we'll see i guess. but if its half as tasty n strong as folks rave about it ill be happy
> 
> my sentiments exactly man, im like a weed sponge i read as much as i can with the hope ill get better hahaha


Some advice my friend is if you want to pull more from a streatchy bitch like the DQ just top it and veg longer. You will keep them lower and make alot more product. Watch my thread over the nextfew weeks and see for yourself.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

kool man will do but to be honest i did top them and vegged them for like 5 weeks if i have to veg longer i dont care how good the bud is it fucks my rotation and is dropped. maybe i should have left them single main cola SOG style i should have done a side by side really


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

im going to be treating myself to a uv bulb but running it on a rotation of like 

1st 3 wks of flower in the first 3 hours of 12 light
2nd 3 wks middle 3 hours of 12 light 
3rd 3 wks last 3 hours of 12 

so its mimicking the sun and a red spec cfl for the lower buds under the main canopy, every grow i see that has supplemental under lighting be it strip light or cfl has popcorn that would pass as bud from the canopy top

anyone know if its UV a or B that i need i think its B but want to be sure


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 10, 2009)

b im fairly sure.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 10, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> b im fairly sure.


yeah, me too...check T's thread man to be certain.

Stepping up I see Don....nice!

I use a couple of red spec 125W enviros for my supplemental lighting. Not all the time, just when needed. My room seems a lot duller when I turn them off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

i got myself a 300w dual spectrum one so i can use it in my veg cab if needs be, i need to make a reflector of some description next, actually i know a man that has a couple spare.

yeah man im lookin at the uvb and the bulbs are spendy man like 40-50 squid without the fitting which was bout the same price. but that for a 300w after doing some reading i hear the lower watt ones aren't worth bothering with, no penetration.

but i think im going to leave the uv till next month when cash is a bit more flowing...


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 10, 2009)

yo don what's the UV bring to the table?.....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 10, 2009)

I've read this article and several like it. That's why i added the 3 UVB reptil lights to my setup..

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/160189-uvb-cannabis-science-report.html
Join Date: Dec 2007
Location: London
Posts: 241 
*Gallery: https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?u=29497





























*​*
 

*




*UVB/Cannabis science report* 
permalink
(PLEASE NOTE THIS IS NOT MY POST ORIGINAL POSTER TETRAHYDROCANNA LOCATED FORM A DIFFERENT WEBSITE)





The estimates below is my own estimations based on article mentioned below and actual research on the matter. 

Article: *UV-B RADIATION EFFECTS ON PHOTOSYNTHESIS, GROWTH AND CANNABINOID PRODUCTION OF TWO Cannabis Sativa CHEMOTYPES.*
By: JOHN LYDON, ALAN H. TERAMULA and C. BENJAMIN COFFMAN.
Department of Botany, University of Maryland, College Park, MD 20742, USA.

*My estimated conclution:* "Add 2 x 23w UVB lights / m2 to your grow room and increase THC levels up to 30% in buds."

Read this science article regarding UVB lights effect on drug type cannabis originated from high heigted tropical areas with highly elevated UVB levels. In experiments with plants they have shown an increase of THC concentration levels in leaves from in a range from 22% - 48% depending on UVB intensity. In flower trichomes they got an increase between 15% - 32%. Thats staggering news! Now, this is laboratory conditions with UVB lights flitered to emitt in 300 nm wavelenght UVB light. It's widely known that THC UVB absorption properties range between 280 - 315 nm, so that is important. There's no longer any doubt in my mind that UVB boosts the THC potency of drug type cannabis, and that dont having UVB light is not realising the full potential of our dear plants! Time for a change imho!

What id like to do is to get an estimate on how indoor growers could reproduce this results at home. To get an estimate on what lights, how much lights, and so on, wich could be beneficial. According to the scientists they used 240w UVB, but i dont know on how big of an area. The scientists says that 13,4 KJ / m2 is the level of UCB used in their trials, and that is as much as the UVB levels in 3000m altitude in mountains where strong marijuana is found to grow. According to the article marijuana grown in these UVB rich areas has a 33% increased THC content compared to the same marijuana grown at sea level. 

Looking at wikipedia, i found that 1w = 3600 J (3,6KJ), but that seems a bit high compared to the ammount used by scientists, so I devided it to 0,36 KJ instead thinking i made some error somewhere. If i divide 240w (amount UVB scientist used) in 5m2, i get roughly 72w/m2, wich is around 14KJ according to my estimates, and that fits exactly and seems to be a fair estimate, so i think im on the right track here! Then, a 13w UVB light would give 4,5 KJ. Thats what i use, and that seems a bit lesser than needed. 2 x 23w UVB / m2 in the right spectrum should to the trick to produce massively strong cannabis with approximately up to 30% increased THC production in buds! I noticed the UVB bulb I use has the perfect spectrum for cannabis, repti glo 10.0. They come in 13w and 23w strength, and is avalible in sorted zoo shops. 

Repti glo 10.0 UV spectrum chart:






It need to be stressed that UVB light is harmful to humans and plants that dont have developed defences to it (like cannabis has). When having such a bulb in the grow room, it need to be switched of when entering to room. Cancer is a known effect of UVB light exposure.


Join Date: Dec 2007
Location: London
Posts: 241 
*Gallery: https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?u=29497





























*​*
 

*




*UVB/Cannabis science report* 
permalink
(PLEASE NOTE THIS IS NOT MY POST ORIGINAL POSTER TETRAHYDROCANNA LOCATED FORM A DIFFERENT WEBSITE)





The estimates below is my own estimations based on article mentioned below and actual research on the matter. 

Article: *UV-B RADIATION EFFECTS ON PHOTOSYNTHESIS, GROWTH AND CANNABINOID PRODUCTION OF TWO Cannabis Sativa CHEMOTYPES.*
By: JOHN LYDON, ALAN H. TERAMULA and C. BENJAMIN COFFMAN.
Department of Botany, University of Maryland, College Park, MD 20742, USA.

*My estimated conclution:* "Add 2 x 23w UVB lights / m2 to your grow room and increase THC levels up to 30% in buds."

Read this science article regarding UVB lights effect on drug type cannabis originated from high heigted tropical areas with highly elevated UVB levels. In experiments with plants they have shown an increase of THC concentration levels in leaves from in a range from 22% - 48% depending on UVB intensity. In flower trichomes they got an increase between 15% - 32%. Thats staggering news! Now, this is laboratory conditions with UVB lights flitered to emitt in 300 nm wavelenght UVB light. It's widely known that THC UVB absorption properties range between 280 - 315 nm, so that is important. There's no longer any doubt in my mind that UVB boosts the THC potency of drug type cannabis, and that dont having UVB light is not realising the full potential of our dear plants! Time for a change imho!

What id like to do is to get an estimate on how indoor growers could reproduce this results at home. To get an estimate on what lights, how much lights, and so on, wich could be beneficial. According to the scientists they used 240w UVB, but i dont know on how big of an area. The scientists says that 13,4 KJ / m2 is the level of UCB used in their trials, and that is as much as the UVB levels in 3000m altitude in mountains where strong marijuana is found to grow. According to the article marijuana grown in these UVB rich areas has a 33% increased THC content compared to the same marijuana grown at sea level. 

Looking at wikipedia, i found that 1w = 3600 J (3,6KJ), but that seems a bit high compared to the ammount used by scientists, so I devided it to 0,36 KJ instead thinking i made some error somewhere. If i divide 240w (amount UVB scientist used) in 5m2, i get roughly 72w/m2, wich is around 14KJ according to my estimates, and that fits exactly and seems to be a fair estimate, so i think im on the right track here! Then, a 13w UVB light would give 4,5 KJ. Thats what i use, and that seems a bit lesser than needed. 2 x 23w UVB / m2 in the right spectrum should to the trick to produce massively strong cannabis with approximately up to 30% increased THC production in buds! I noticed the UVB bulb I use has the perfect spectrum for cannabis, repti glo 10.0. They come in 13w and 23w strength, and is avalible in sorted zoo shops. 

Repti glo 10.0 UV spectrum chart:






It need to be stressed that UVB light is harmful to humans and plants that dont have developed defences to it (like cannabis has). When having such a bulb in the grow room, it need to be switched of when entering to room. Cancer is a known effect of UVB light exposure.


Join Date: Dec 2007
Location: London
Posts: 241 
*Gallery: https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?u=29497





























*​*
 

*




*UVB/Cannabis science report* 
permalink
(PLEASE NOTE THIS IS NOT MY POST ORIGINAL POSTER TETRAHYDROCANNA LOCATED FORM A DIFFERENT WEBSITE)





The estimates below is my own estimations based on article mentioned below and actual research on the matter. 

Article: *UV-B RADIATION EFFECTS ON PHOTOSYNTHESIS, GROWTH AND CANNABINOID PRODUCTION OF TWO Cannabis Sativa CHEMOTYPES.*
By: JOHN LYDON, ALAN H. TERAMULA and C. BENJAMIN COFFMAN.
Department of Botany, University of Maryland, College Park, MD 20742, USA.

*My estimated conclution:* "Add 2 x 23w UVB lights / m2 to your grow room and increase THC levels up to 30% in buds."

Read this science article regarding UVB lights effect on drug type cannabis originated from high heigted tropical areas with highly elevated UVB levels. In experiments with plants they have shown an increase of THC concentration levels in leaves from in a range from 22% - 48% depending on UVB intensity. In flower trichomes they got an increase between 15% - 32%. Thats staggering news! Now, this is laboratory conditions with UVB lights flitered to emitt in 300 nm wavelenght UVB light. It's widely known that THC UVB absorption properties range between 280 - 315 nm, so that is important. There's no longer any doubt in my mind that UVB boosts the THC potency of drug type cannabis, and that dont having UVB light is not realising the full potential of our dear plants! Time for a change imho!

What id like to do is to get an estimate on how indoor growers could reproduce this results at home. To get an estimate on what lights, how much lights, and so on, wich could be beneficial. According to the scientists they used 240w UVB, but i dont know on how big of an area. The scientists says that 13,4 KJ / m2 is the level of UCB used in their trials, and that is as much as the UVB levels in 3000m altitude in mountains where strong marijuana is found to grow. According to the article marijuana grown in these UVB rich areas has a 33% increased THC content compared to the same marijuana grown at sea level. 

Looking at wikipedia, i found that 1w = 3600 J (3,6KJ), but that seems a bit high compared to the ammount used by scientists, so I devided it to 0,36 KJ instead thinking i made some error somewhere. If i divide 240w (amount UVB scientist used) in 5m2, i get roughly 72w/m2, wich is around 14KJ according to my estimates, and that fits exactly and seems to be a fair estimate, so i think im on the right track here! Then, a 13w UVB light would give 4,5 KJ. Thats what i use, and that seems a bit lesser than needed. 2 x 23w UVB / m2 in the right spectrum should to the trick to produce massively strong cannabis with approximately up to 30% increased THC production in buds! I noticed the UVB bulb I use has the perfect spectrum for cannabis, repti glo 10.0. They come in 13w and 23w strength, and is avalible in sorted zoo shops. 

Repti glo 10.0 UV spectrum chart:






It need to be stressed that UVB light is harmful to humans and plants that dont have developed defences to it (like cannabis has). When having such a bulb in the grow room, it need to be switched of when entering to room. Cancer is a known effect of UVB light exposure.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 10, 2009)

Not quite sure what the fuck happened there? must be still high..


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 10, 2009)

lmao...thats some good weed 5


----------



## kmoo (Dec 10, 2009)

don those buds are lovely. yer simply not allowed to stop growing lol tell yer lady a wife on the forum thinks she's being a bit unreasonable - then watch the fight unravel lol

and snowwhite - wow man, you have got dedication to keeping the growing going and your lady happy, kudos to you for managing that. it sounds like it can be a tricky balance.

i suppose i'm lucky being the grower in my relationship and being the wife lol my hubby is as easy going as a guy can get. he browses the forums too coz he finds it interesting, gotta say he did get a bit freaked out when a dude on another thread got a bit weird and claimed to know where i live, but thats only coz i totally had a stalker last year and the dude got SUPER creepy (wanky voice messages etc)

anyway lol i'm a blabberbus


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 11, 2009)

kmoo said:


> and snowwhite - wow man, you have got dedication to keeping the growing going and your lady happy, kudos to you for managing that. it sounds like it can be a tricky balance.
> 
> i suppose i'm lucky being the grower in my relationship and being the wife lol my hubby is as easy going as a guy can get. he browses the forums too coz he finds it interesting, gotta say he did get a bit freaked out when a dude on another thread got a bit weird and claimed to know where i live, but thats only coz i totally had a stalker last year and the dude got SUPER creepy (wanky voice messages etc)
> 
> anyway lol i'm a blabberbus


Yep...dedication is the word. To both my weed and my woman. Two of the most important things in my life....and our pets 

I wish my mrs still smoked and that, but she quit a few years ago to take a pretty high end job, they threaten drugs tests! Myself, I say f*ck that!! But she never used to smoke as much as me anyway so it would of been pretty silly for her to turn down such a good opportunity.

So I'm lucky she still lets me grow really. But I need someone like her in my life to keep me in check!

Sorry to hear about your stalker....sounds freaky for sure!! There's some proper weirdos out there!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> yo don what's the UV bring to the table?.....


increased potency bigger trichs and resin through the roof so ive read so far but too much and your talkin skin cancer or worse severely burnt plants


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I've read this article and several like it. That's why i added the 3 UVB reptil lights to my setup..


wicked info 5 cheers, confirmed a lot of the myths ive been reading 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Not quite sure what the fuck happened there? must be still high..


man i quick dried and tried the DQ poor pheno at just shy of 8 weeks and its pretty fucking hardcore, really pleasant high, i think at full maturity im going to have a problem toking it. maybe ahahah


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> lmao...thats some good weed 5


damn straight willy!


kmoo said:


> don those buds are lovely. yer simply not allowed to stop growing lol tell yer lady a wife on the forum thinks she's being a bit unreasonable - then watch the fight unravel lol
> thanks Kmoo! im daft but not stupid hahaha telling the missus i think shes being unreasonable is cause for fireworks, telling her my pals from the interwebz think shes out of order may result in loss of privileges hahaha
> and snowwhite - wow man, you have got dedication to keeping the growing going and your lady happy, kudos to you for managing that. it sounds like it can be a tricky balance.
> 
> ...





SnowWhite said:


> Yep...dedication is the word. To both my weed and my woman. Two of the most important things in my life....and our pets
> keep the wife happy and life falls into place man! church!
> I wish my mrs still smoked and that, but she quit a few years ago to take a pretty high end job, they threaten drugs tests! Myself, I say f*ck that!! But she never used to smoke as much as me anyway so it would of been pretty silly for her to turn down such a good opportunity.
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 11, 2009)

lol yeah....she keeps me on my leash. I'd have a couple more 600 watters in the spare room otherwise for sure. hahaha. But I'd be a sad and lonely man!  You can only live the bachelor life for so long. All my mates are having kids now ffs! Days of gaming, beers, pizza and smoking all day long will be an even rarer occurence soon. Unless I'm doing it on my own, like I said....lonely without the mrs! Fortuantley, my mrs enjoys a bit of resident evil too!  She's really good at the puzzles! hahahaha


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2009)

my mrs spent all day yesterday in the wastelands of fallout3 lmao


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> my mrs spent all day yesterday in the wastelands of fallout3 lmao


you have a top girl westy...that's for sure man. A keeper! LOL


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> you have a top girl westy...that's for sure man. A keeper! LOL


and she makes the best cup of tea lol, can skin up and occasionaly likes it up the wrongun(jk) lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> and she makes the best cup of tea lol, can skin up and occasionaly likes it up the wrongun(jk) lol


lmao....many a true word said in jest! hahahahahaha


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> lmao....many a true word said in jest! hahahahahaha


hey shhhh she might read this and then ill never play that way again lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> lol yeah....she keeps me on my leash. I'd have a couple more 600 watters in the spare room otherwise for sure. hahaha. But I'd be a sad and lonely man!  You can only live the bachelor life for so long. All my mates are having kids now ffs! Days of gaming, beers, pizza and smoking all day long will be an even rarer occurence soon. Unless I'm doing it on my own, like I said....lonely without the mrs! Fortuantley, my mrs enjoys a bit of resident evil too!  She's really good at the puzzles! hahahaha


yeah my girl knows an accepts i need my boy time haha tho its a fine line, i have been partaking a little too much midweek of late, with no excuse other than its xmas! 


mr west said:


> my mrs spent all day yesterday in the wastelands of fallout3 lmao





SnowWhite said:


> you have a top girl westy...that's for sure man. A keeper! LOL





mr west said:


> and she makes the best cup of tea lol, can skin up and occasionaly likes it up the wrongun(jk) lol





SnowWhite said:


> lmao....many a true word said in jest! hahahahahaha





mr west said:


> hey shhhh she might read this and then ill never play that way again lmao


filth


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 11, 2009)

pure an utter filth


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2009)

busted.....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 11, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> busted.....


hahahahahahaha <ten characters


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hahahahahahaha <ten characters


f u k lol, told ya toi keep it shtum. now Im in trouble ya bastads ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 11, 2009)

westy that huge kola that you harvested a week back, did'nt it still have white pistils? i got this w/rhino in my room and the very top kola is completely covered in white pistil's but all the other buds are ready. the trics are all cloudy going on amber.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 11, 2009)

i wasnt saying that in a nasty way. just shows ya that ppl that things the wrong way just coz ya miss "lol" out


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 11, 2009)

Now thats some funny shit lol.....


----------



## bender420 (Dec 11, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> lmao....many a true word said in jest! hahahahahaha


LMFAO


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2009)

take what in the wrong way lgp??? hehehehehe couldnt resist that hahahahahaha


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 11, 2009)

Wrong way, wrong hole, whats the difference? It'll make her eyes open a little...lol


----------



## kmoo (Dec 11, 2009)

Don - aye, she would kick yer arse lol but really, with all the reasons out there that a relationship can go wrong, someone loving weed shouldn't be one of them

Westy - i prefer gears of war, and sure nothin wrong with a hit to the jacksie - so long as it's a special occasion lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2009)

kmoo said:


> Don - aye, she would kick yer arse lol but really, with all the reasons out there that a relationship can go wrong, someone loving weed shouldn't be one of them
> amen sister!
> Westy - i prefer gears of war, and sure nothin wrong with a hit to the jacksie - so long as it's a special occasion lol



birthdays left right an center....


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2009)

Its one of those things where we both need to fancy the chocolate speedway. Those times are few and far between lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2009)

too mahee gtoi tonmmorow


----------



## kmoo (Dec 12, 2009)

soo lads, i'm half a day ahead of ya lol and this S A TUR DAY night has just been kicked off by a crack at hash brownies lol thank feck they're a lot nicer than the ones i made with the oil the last time, oh god those made me wretch. nothing has kicked in yet but i'm determined it will lol i used the bubble hash!

i also made some caramel fudge for when the munchies hit, so tonight it's a bit of GTA, maybe a film, some good eats followed by the intercourse - FUCK i love the weekend lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2009)

kmoo said:


> soo lads, i'm half a day ahead of ya lol and this S A TUR DAY night has just been kicked off by a crack at hash brownies lol thank feck they're a lot nicer than the ones i made with the oil the last time, oh god those made me wretch. nothing has kicked in yet but i'm determined it will lol i used the bubble hash!
> 
> i also made some caramel fudge for when the munchies hit, so tonight it's a bit of GTA, maybe a film, some good eats followed by the intercourse - FUCK i love the weekend lol


now thats some choclate i could fancy all the time. How did they work on ya this time?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2009)

god bless the weekend and all who sail with her!

my god my brain aches today...

i might have a go at some cannabutter today doubt ill make anything with it just yet tho 

how did they work out for ya kmoo?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> god bless the weekend and all who sail with her!
> 
> my god my brain aches today...
> 
> ...


i,ve got four ounces of tric coated trim but i got bored of makin cannabutter. need to get something for extraction.


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i,ve got four ounces of tric coated trim but i got bored of makin cannabutter. need to get something for extraction.




http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/THE-ORIGINAL-HONEY-BEE-EXTRACTOR---PURE-OIL-EXTRACTION!_W0QQitemZ270470625199QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=&rvr_id=&cguid=830803ed1250a0aad59308a3ffcee292

here are mate get one of these theyr great i got one lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/THE-ORIGINAL-HONEY-BEE-EXTRACTOR---PURE-OIL-EXTRACTION!_W0QQitemZ270470625199QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=&rvr_id=&cguid=830803ed1250a0aad59308a3ffcee292
> 
> here are mate get one of these theyr great i got one lol.


yeah i might just do that, or may even get bubble bags sfter chrimbo if the money is good.


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220522686586&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I fukin love ebay lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2009)

hahah exactly the same as mine.

house to myself tonight potting up my new babies & making cannabutter tomorrow honey oil!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks delicious!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 12, 2009)

you alright lads? and you stayin in don? you know its saturday right?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Looks delicious!!


cheers raiderfan! i had a quick butchers and the trichs are about 40% milky at 8 weeks. im pumping near double what i should be in pk13/14 ill be bunging the dehumidifier in this week to fatten the crystals 

i should have the 300w enviro to bung in under the canopy for the lst week so hopefully ill get a bit better yield 



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> you alright lads? and you stayin in don? you know its saturday right?


hahah yeah i know but i had a midweek wreck besides im hungover to death today ive had a few brews tonight just to sort mesen back out


----------



## kmoo (Dec 12, 2009)

i just woke up, got a weird headache lol my brain is 'numb' i keep stopping and staring when tryin to think of something, haha.

so they definitely worked!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2009)

hahahah weed hangover 

good work


----------



## kmoo (Dec 12, 2009)

and i need to transplant today, i'll end up droppin them all over the shop lol my coordination has taken a hit

westy i just looked at your album and you have some varied interests man, funny bastard


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2009)

just think how wrecked you were while you slept haahah im thinking weed shortbread tomorrow!


----------



## kmoo (Dec 12, 2009)

oh nice! and festive! lol the brownies actually made me really sleepy, so i had a smoke too lol i wont be making brownies again, the horrible taste from last time has tainted the food forever, gonna make some fudge next time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2009)

yeah its funny smoking on top of edibles always makes things a bit skew wiff huh

the only problem with cannabutter is the stuff you make with it is so bad for you a million caleries a brownie lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2009)

Puff puff passing through soz i cant think of any good input>>>>>>>>


----------



## kmoo (Dec 12, 2009)

oh man i am super rough lol i just had a proper girlie spat over a mission on gta lol

the transplant went well! tho a couple aren't done coz i didn't have enough coco


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> Puff puff passing through soz i cant think of any good input>>>>>>>>


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<illl wakey bakey hit that


kmoo said:


> oh man i am super rough lol i just had a proper girlie spat over a mission on gta lol
> 
> the transplant went well! tho a couple aren't done coz i didn't have enough coco



a fellow coconut eh! you got a journal or pics kmoo? what you growin?


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 13, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Wrong way, wrong hole, whats the difference? It'll make her eyes open a little...lol


well ill tell ya how to avoid any problems just in ccas people although the right hole is always easy to find on a chick that well how can i phrase this so the poms understand lol (ummmm well fit)

also this brings me to the point you fuckers are brainwashing me with your pommy talk lol. im popping out with pommy phrases every now and then without knowing it till after its said every now and then ... hmmm maybe i gotta get more of a life lol.



kmoo said:


> soo lads, i'm half a day ahead of ya lol and this S A TUR DAY night has just been kicked off by a crack at hash brownies lol thank feck they're a lot nicer than the ones i made with the oil the last time, oh god those made me wretch. nothing has kicked in yet but i'm determined it will lol i used the bubble hash!
> 
> i also made some caramel fudge for when the munchies hit, so tonight it's a bit of GTA, maybe a film, some good eats followed by the intercourse - FUCK i love the weekend lol


id like that weekend too lol. 



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i,ve got four ounces of tric coated trim but i got bored of makin cannabutter. need to get something for extraction.


ummm its easy to make your own bro . i can make gumby hash as good as my bubblebags even though the bags maje it so much easier. wouldnt waste my money on a honeybee either. 



mr west said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/THE-ORIGINAL-HONEY-BEE-EXTRACTOR---PURE-OIL-EXTRACTION!_W0QQitemZ270470625199QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=&rvr_id=&cguid=830803ed1250a0aad59308a3ffcee292
> 
> here are mate get one of these theyr great i got one lol.


mines great too. its made from a plastic soft drink bottle that i buy when i need it  (metal tubing works too but gets cold fast try find strong plastic)



Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah its funny smoking on top of edibles always makes things a bit skew wiff huh
> 
> the only problem with cannabutter is the stuff you make with it is so bad for you a million caleries a brownie lol


i always smoke on top of edibles they just arent the same high


----------



## kmoo (Dec 13, 2009)

well it's coco mixed with perlite, worm castings etc. drains faster than anything i've ever seen, it's awesome lol 

will pm ya later - hubby doesn't like me bein public atm coz of that creepy dude


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2009)

understandable. sounded like a reet weirdo.


----------



## Mammath (Dec 14, 2009)

Well with 200K of members here, dats a lot of 'possible' weirdoz out there...

Always someone ruining for the good folk here... F*ckerz!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2009)

wow i didnt think it was up that high, no wonder shits up and down.


----------



## kmoo (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah, more than "weirdos" i find super angry folk who just really want to argue lol but there's always the one creepy apple eh

just how high are ya don?? lol ugh it's 7am and i'm off to work, had a sickie yesterday so it's a long day ahead. ha. remind me to pm ya later, i spaced.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2009)

hahah im just regular high at the mo i was talkin bout the membership number reaching 200k and with that comes a higher number of trolls....

sickie sickie or a sickie sickie hahahaahahah im just about due a sick day myself its been a while


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 14, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah im just regular high at the mo i was talkin bout the membership number reaching 200k and with that comes a higher number of trolls....
> 
> sickie sickie or a sickie sickie hahahaahahah im just about due a sick day myself its been a while


i pulled a sickie last monday, then i woke up this morning sick as a dog and had to go to work.........gutted.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah that one bites you in the arse every now and again eh. i try and go to work even when im ill for the days when i really need a sicky


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2009)

Sicknote Britan


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2009)

pics 




Dairy Queen





blue mystic is now purple mystic?!





really see the purple on the leaves im considering opening the window to the grow room for shits n giggles overnight this week





Dq's i dont even want to put them in flower but in the absence of anything else mature enough to go in...


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2009)

drool mate. purple mystic it is lol or is it pink?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2009)

tbh looks a lot like the querkle lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 15, 2009)

Still looks good, why ya bitchin? Just pulled the JTR last night. Been puffing on a sample I cut a few days ago. Very good shit, very good indeed...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2009)

cheers man but im bitchin cos ive got 10 plants in there n ill be lucky to see 8 oz i reckon if i get an Oz a go ill be happy but i really cant see it


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 15, 2009)

Sounds like you need more room.. Just kidding I know your old lady is on ya about what ya got already lol.. I don't seem to pull much weight from Subs line but it sure the hell is dank. I'm trying to find the best way to grow them because I feel like I'm wasting alot of space that could be filled with more branches or tops. I have started topping and doing a longer veg to get bigger plants and hopefully better harvest..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2009)

hahah ive convinced the missus that getting a smaller tent and a 400w lamp to go with my big tent and the 600 is downscaling as long as im not running the two together   

genius even if i do say so myself


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah ive convinced the missus that getting a smaller tent and a 400w lamp to go with my big tent and the 600 is downscaling as long as im not running the two together
> 
> genius even if i do say so myself


you are the master of cunning...mwahahahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2009)

the best lies are mostly truth willy


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 15, 2009)

haha nice....hey don did,nt you buy an fdd pipe a while back? if so how long is it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2009)

that i did man





i use it daily cleaned it once hahaah got your eye on one?


----------



## bender420 (Dec 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah ive convinced the missus that getting a smaller tent and a 400w lamp to go with my big tent and the 600 is downscaling as long as im not running the two together
> 
> genius even if i do say so myself



LOL. Hope she doesn't drop by the forums and finds out what you are up to.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2009)

haha that be the best bit bender, ive told her the crack!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that i did man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! not lookin at any 1 inparticular but i would like one. thing is i spent enough on growin equip and such that i dont think she will let me pay out any more monet on cannabis related product till after christmas. that one you got looks a good size....unless you got really small hands lol....


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 15, 2009)

That all looks mint Don. When it looks that good yeild don't matter, just double the price lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2009)

hahah sausage fingers mate its about 3 n a bit inch. sell a 20 bag buy a pipe would she even know?

hahah id love to double the price but it would mean my regular flock wouldnt be happy


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 15, 2009)

Put another 20 an oz on and tell 'em to like it or lump it. They'll come back if theres a drought. By the look of it its well worth the wedge


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah sausage fingers mate its about 3 n a bit inch. sell a 20 bag buy a pipe would she even know?
> 
> hahah id love to double the price but it would mean my regular flock wouldnt be happy


yeah i suppose your right mate, i would have to keep creeping off to the bathroom to get high lol.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 16, 2009)

cool pipe man....I really want some faded glass....a new 14.5mm slide for my bong and one of his hammer head pipes. They look sick!

Now those buds look like some true cannaseur smoke man. Just beautiful. I know your dissapointed with the yield. But fuck, I'm excited for you to try that stuff man. Looks v special!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Put another 20 an oz on and tell 'em to like it or lump it. They'll come back if theres a drought. By the look of it its well worth the wedge


hahahah yeah tell em the recession is biting hahah i couldnt do it the only way i would would be if i stopped helping friends and went to the next guy up the chain with a lump and thats the reason i got into this in the first place so my mates n me wouldnt have to buy 2.4's at £20 a time. im not greedy. 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> yeah i suppose your right mate, i would have to keep creeping off to the bathroom to get high lol.


i have to creep off to the grow room to have my pipes, makes sense tho carbon filter in the room and ona gel littered bout the place.


SnowWhite said:


> cool pipe man....I really want some faded glass....a new 14.5mm slide for my bong and one of his hammer head pipes. They look sick!
> yeah i was chuffed to nuts when i got it loaded a massive bowl topped it and near killed meself clean pipes hit a lot smoother and harder than a tarred up on! didnt realise fdd had started making bong parts?! aint seen his new pipes either you got a link for me snowy?
> Now those buds look like some true cannaseur smoke man. Just beautiful. I know your dissapointed with the yield. But fuck, I'm excited for you to try that stuff man. Looks v special!


Thanks man it does look good and smell good and as they say walks like a duck talks like a duck  full smoke report will be xmas eve but the real test will be end of january i cant wait to see what DQ fully cured will be like. most likely reduce me to a dribbling wreck.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 16, 2009)

can't be arsed to find a link..LOL..but search fdds threads man, it's worth it. FDD has an entire case of glassware he's trying to sell at some glass shop. Sick, sick, sick!!! If the shop don't buy it from him, they're mental.

I'm really waiting for his bongs and ash cathers. I asked him a while back and he said he's need bigger furnace or something for bongs, but ash catchers could be done! I want to buy something to support his work though man. I really like the fact we can see his entire learning process on here, then buy his art. Quality stuff too!

Forgot to say Don...nice one on sorting out the new tent too. I thought you were joking about burying the mrs under the patio, but now I am starting to believe you! LOL


----------



## Maryjane123 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks man it does look good and smell good and as they say walks like a duck talks like a duck  full smoke report will be xmas eve but the real test will be end of january i cant wait to see what DQ fully cured will be like. most likely reduce me to a dribbling wreck.[/QUOTE]


 ohh aye no doubt mate 

looking good man, that bitch is frosting up nicely 4 ya 

I bet ya will deffo have a good xmas & new year


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> can't be arsed to find a link..LOL..but search fdds threads man, it's worth it. FDD has an entire case of glassware he's trying to sell at some glass shop. Sick, sick, sick!!! If the shop don't buy it from him, they're mental.
> yeah hes had a few knockers saying his shit aint worth shit but i know it is its top work for a beginner and will only get better in time.
> I'm really waiting for his bongs and ash cathers. I asked him a while back and he said he's need bigger furnace or something for bongs, but ash catchers could be done! I want to buy something to support his work though man. I really like the fact we can see his entire learning process on here, then buy his art. Quality stuff too!
> 
> Forgot to say Don...nice one on sorting out the new tent too. I thought you were joking about burying the mrs under the patio, but now I am starting to believe you! LOL


wont be getting the new tent for a bit yet. but the plan is actually to downscale around midway through next year




Maryjane123 said:


> Thanks man it does look good and smell good and as they say walks like a duck talks like a duck  full smoke report will be xmas eve but the real test will be end of january i cant wait to see what DQ fully cured will be like. most likely reduce me to a dribbling wreck.


 
 ohh aye no doubt mate 

looking good man, that bitch is frosting up nicely 4 ya 
cheers fella! yeah the ice hash will be something to see or honey oil im not sure which ill do yet?!
I bet ya will deffo have a good xmas & new year[/QUOTE]
ill die trying man!


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 16, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> haha nice....hey don did,nt you buy an fdd pipe a while back? if so how long is it?


hehe i want one too. im a big fan of his work really

been waiting until he makes a nice green piece and a nice purple piece with a decent length to the neck. then im gonna hit him up

ill possibly grab a third if i can stretch the funds that fr that will be my main one  

*YOUR A LUCKY BASTARD DON*
its really to short for me but *YOUR STILL A LUCKY BASTARD *

smoke one for me ya wanker (yes im jealous can ya tell lol all the pipes available around where i live are absolute crap)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2009)

what you need is a gandalf pipe i looked at them a while back, http://www.redeyeglass.ca/cart.php?target=product&product_id=1182&category_id=8


im sure he would make you one to order for a little more you know ask him!

im not lucky im far from it in fact id go so far as to say im quite unlucky. fortune is what you make for yourself. hence the hempire as me n the missus lovingly refer to it...

but oh believe ill spark a bowl in your honour just as soon as i get home man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2009)

installed the 300w enviro last night for some reason i imagined it would have a switch to flip between red n blue spec but it doesn't hahah wonder if i'll get random extra shoot growth


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2009)

not unless u give em too much n in the feed u shouldnt lol


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what you need is a gandalf pipe i looked at them a while back, http://www.redeyeglass.ca/cart.php?target=product&product_id=1182&category_id=8
> 
> 
> im sure he would make you one to order for a little more you know ask him!
> ...


nah basically just a pipe with a decent neck before it gets to the bowl. if you loo at the ones on this page http://www.redeyeglass.ca/cart.php?target=category&category_id=5 youll see what i mean by most pipes are to short and fat. i like longer necks it also helps when i dont get to the hairdressers for a while.... burnt hair smells like shit..

hes made a few that would be perfect just no green or purple ones lol. 
ive already asked and now im just waiting for him to have a green day a purple day, and a day where he busts off a nice pipe with a long neck lol.

ill just keep watching and waiting. im only scared that his work may get more pricey as time goes on lol. 

as for the rip
thanks man make sure its a nice big one of some great medicine lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 16, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Forgot to say Don...nice one on sorting out the new tent too. I thought you were joking about burying the mrs under the patio, but now I am starting to believe you! LOL


 
Yea Don, how come all of a sudden you went from were moving my life is in shambles to "hey guys I'm getting another tent" and no complaints from the wife? It's hard to hear her complain under all that dirt huh? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> not unless u give em too much n in the feed u shouldnt lol


who me? give my girls too much P n K ? im at double the recommended dose and have been for a week 


Jester88 said:


> nah basically just a pipe with a decent neck before it gets to the bowl. if you loo at the ones on this page http://www.redeyeglass.ca/cart.php?target=category&category_id=5 youll see what i mean by most pipes are to short and fat. i like longer necks it also helps when i dont get to the hairdressers for a while.... burnt hair smells like shit..aaaah i see your one of these long haired freaky people huh  yeah i rolled witha foot long wooden pipe for years the bowl was big enough to fit my whole thumb in. ill dig it out n snap a pic tonight its a 3 parter that can be turned into a chillum or a cosh depending on the situation
> hes made a few that would be perfect just no green or purple ones lol.
> ive already asked and now im just waiting for him to have a green day a purple day, and a day where he busts off a nice pipe with a long neck lol.
> 
> ...


right on brother, im toking a mix of cheese blue mystic and querkle its nice when it wears off a bit the initial half hour can be a bit lairy



It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Yea Don, how come all of a sudden you went from were moving my life is in shambles to "hey guys I'm getting another tent" and no complaints from the wife? It's hard to hear her complain under all that dirt huh? lol


ahaha i know it surprised even me. but the truth is i cant wait to downscale and do my own thing in my own time. and the missus cant either tho she likes the extra niceties that my hobby affords. 

she likes to complain but i wear the slacks 5  well till she hears me anyway


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 16, 2009)

im thinking of getting blue mystic whats it like??


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> she likes to complain but i wear the slacks 5  well till she hears me anyway


Mine always makes me take them off and give them back lol.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> im thinking of getting blue mystic whats it like??


ive only had a week early speed dried toke on it but its quite pleasant its more purple than blue at this stage but i checked my min temp and it was like 11c in the dark period 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Mine always makes me take them off and give them back lol.....



hahaha i know how ya feel bud. its all about the illusion of power, on both sides haha in all honesty our relationship is flat even.

my god i'm hungover today. argued with the bosses missus drunk last night. been up since 4 with that pain behind the eyes that wont let you sleep cos you've been midweek drinkin... 

in 15 years of drinking i've never learnt...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2009)

well ive just noticed a naner on one of the DQ's thankfully their coming down at the weekend.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 17, 2009)

gota one or two on the w/rhino mate. its there last try at seeding up before the big chop..lol
well on a brighter note...my missus said she will buy me an fdd pipe for chrimbo WTF


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2009)

yeahj maybe worth harvesting those narnas for future breeeding with the cheese and or co for fem seeds.


----------



## kmoo (Dec 17, 2009)

whoohoo, i'm a jewel in the rough!! lol check me out


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2009)

kmoo said:


> whoohoo, i'm a jewel in the rough!! lol check me out


A rose in a thorn bush.......


----------



## kmoo (Dec 17, 2009)

aww, i'm far too gross to be a flower lol maybe a shiny turd? ha


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2009)

the only solid in a runnie pile


----------



## kmoo (Dec 17, 2009)

yer a gentleman mr west, a gentleman lol

i have finished my bubble hash, and due to far too many busts going on in my fair city it's dry as fuck. not having weed to smoke is not an option, i may have to drive about 20 hours up the coast, but i WILL find good weed lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2009)

i couldnt drive for 20 hrs in the same direction were i live unless i had anamphibious car lol


----------



## kmoo (Dec 17, 2009)

hey it once took us 4 hours to drive from newcastle to blackpool lol we went via manchester and preston and a bunch of other places, maybe ireland? lol oh yeah, it took my retarded ex forever to drive from dublin to the west coast, how lost can ya get in ireland? i mean really

i spent 30 hours on a bus when i was 18, from melbourne up north - got a yeast infection and a sore arse lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2009)

yummy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> gota one or two on the w/rhino mate. its there last try at seeding up before the big chop..lol
> well on a brighter note...my missus said she will buy me an fdd pipe for chrimbo WTF


aye yeah just a last ditch at getting preggers. congrats on the pipe man, you picked a piece yet?


mr west said:


> yeahj maybe worth harvesting those narnas for future breeeding with the cheese and or co for fem seeds.


to be honest i doubt there will be much in the way of viable pollen in the naner i saw but i probs will save it. 

im more excited about the possibilities with the single beans i popped. one of the heavy duty fruities is growing faster then the other leading me to think it might be a boy, if so im super stoked ill be crossing that with the dairy queen for sure.



kmoo said:


> yer a gentleman mr west, a gentleman lol
> 
> i have finished my bubble hash, and due to far too many busts going on in my fair city it's dry as fuck. not having weed to smoke is not an option, i may have to drive about 20 hours up the coast, but i WILL find good weed lol



sweet hey zues 20 hour drive for weed?!?!!?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 18, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye yeah just a last ditch at getting preggers. congrats on the pipe man, you picked a piece yet?
> 
> no i've not picked one yet mate still getting over the shock of her buying it for me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2009)

lol sometimes your nearest and dearest come up trumps. sometimes its a pair of socks...

tho im always greatfull for socks hahaha


----------



## rasclot (Dec 18, 2009)

hey don thought id stop by didn know u had a thread goin


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 18, 2009)

kmoo said:


> hey it once took us 4 hours to drive from newcastle to blackpool lol we went via manchester and preston and a bunch of other places, maybe ireland? lol oh yeah, it took my retarded ex forever to drive from dublin to the west coast, how lost can ya get in ireland? i mean really
> 
> i spent 30 hours on a bus when i was 18, from melbourne up north - got a yeast infection and a sore arse lol


kmoo, 20 hours is madness, i love driving, i absolutely love driving, fast, and really fast till well i learn where the limits are, but 20 hours.

for some reason i am not quite sure of i'm thinking australia with you? in which case that seems reasonable, did a house exchange with some folks from san rafielle, just outside san diego, and they left in the house a page of places to go and see, such as places a mere 15 hours drive away, the whole family said fuck  Two hours is my maximum limit on country roads before i get a bit bored, motorways just jive me on to testing the top speed of thhe car


----------



## kmoo (Dec 18, 2009)

haha i wasn't being entirely serious lol that's how long it takes to drive to a little town that's known as our pot capital. the situation with weed in melbs is odd, i could make a phonecall and have a kilo of class a's by tonight, but i can't find anything more than a quarter at the moment, and it's bloody expensive. once the mo in law goes back to england i'll be goin perpetual lol none of this going without nonsense


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 19, 2009)

perpetual grow is the joint....haven't been to market since end of March...no phone calls, hook ups, let downs, dry spells, shite stuff and the most important of all...tada.....cash in your pocket........well it does cost some to setup, but now it's only nutrients and replacement bulbs...WooHoo....hey Don GT how is it going bro?.....it's fecking cold in NYC today...brrrrrr


----------



## kmoo (Dec 19, 2009)

yeah it's kind of disheartening!! the thing that bothers me is not people saying 'no sorry' but EVERYONE says "yeah sure, i can do that" and then it turns into a 3 day saga of them absolutely not being able to "do that" lol thats the bit that gets me. i hate lip service

i bought another 800w of lighting today, will pick up the tent as soon as my mother in law is good and gone and i'll be a perpetual gal!! whoo

been playing COD modern warfare 2 today, then i had a nap lol i need to get a few presents still but i can't handle the shops during the day at the moment so i'm going to kmart at 5am


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

I got a 24hrs tescos super store less than 2 miles away ill just wait till the dead of night and go do my shopping lol


----------



## kmoo (Dec 19, 2009)

how awesome is middle of the night shopping!! i love it. i went there at the crack this morning and it was me and the absolute dregs of society and a few medical sorts lol but it was quiet! 

i miss tesco, and boots! boots and superdrug were the business, could get bloody everything in one place


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2009)

kmoo said:


> how awesome is middle of the night shopping!! i love it. i went there at the crack this morning and it was me and the absolute dregs of society and a few medical sorts lol but it was quiet!
> 
> i miss tesco, and boots! boots and superdrug were the business, could get bloody everything in one place



Of course u know that woolworths has shut down as a high street stoer? U can still get their pick and mix from their online store tho lol


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> Of course u know that woolworths has shut down as a high street stoer? U can still get their pick and mix from their online store tho lol


woolworths...now that's a store name I haven't heard in a long while.....the original 5 and 10 store


----------



## kmoo (Dec 20, 2009)

hmm, i never came across woolworths over there - you don't mean safeway do you??

we have woolworths in aus as a chain of grocery stores, but for some reason it's still called safeway in victoria 

off to work, meh


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 20, 2009)

nah, woolies! they sell/sold lots and lots of crap but awesome sweets  £3 fill a liter cup, the use brute fisting force to put more and more in, i love pick n mix


----------



## kmoo (Dec 20, 2009)

hubby tells me we had one in our town, and that i went to it lol i have no recollection of this - that's not like me tho i'm not too bad at remembering stuff like that lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2009)

aint seen don on his thread in a bit


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 21, 2009)

maybe he had a bit of a fender bender of a post-work friday night pub sesh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> kmoo, 20 hours is madness, i love driving, i absolutely love driving, fast, and really fast till well i learn where the limits are, but 20 hours.
> 
> for some reason i am not quite sure of i'm thinking australia with you? in which case that seems reasonable, did a house exchange with some folks from san rafielle, just outside san diego, and they left in the house a page of places to go and see, such as places a mere 15 hours drive away, the whole family said fuck  Two hours is my maximum limit on country roads before i get a bit bored, motorways just jive me on to testing the top speed of thhe car


christ i wouldnt fly 15 hours for dope let alone drive it thats just crazy talk kmoo


kmoo said:


> haha i wasn't being entirely serious lol that's how long it takes to drive to a little town that's known as our pot capital. the situation with weed in melbs is odd, i could make a phonecall and have a kilo of class a's by tonight, but i can't find anything more than a quarter at the moment, and it's bloody expensive. once the mo in law goes back to england i'll be goin perpetual lol none of this going without nonsense


rock the perpetual! mines back in full swing and i couldn't be happier to see the back of this last lot. 12 hours trimming this weekend 


KiloBit said:


> perpetual grow is the joint....haven't been to market since end of March...no phone calls, hook ups, let downs, dry spells, shite stuff and the most important of all...tada.....cash in your pocket........well it does cost some to setup, but now it's only nutrients and replacement bulbs...WooHoo....hey Don GT how is it going bro?.....it's fecking cold in NYC today...brrrrrr


hey kilo dude its frickin cold here hahaha its always cold in my little part of this island but especially at this time. i care not one little bit tho ive got enough booze to drown an elephant and munchies brimming out the cupboards. i WANT to be snowed in! my girl would love to see NYC rockerfella ice rink this time of year. 


kmoo said:


> yeah it's kind of disheartening!! the thing that bothers me is not people saying 'no sorry' but EVERYONE says "yeah sure, i can do that" and then it turns into a 3 day saga of them absolutely not being able to "do that" lol thats the bit that gets me. i hate lip service
> this is what pisses me the most. if its on its on lets do it not 3 days down the line. if you have it in your hand i have cash in mine. done.
> i bought another 800w of lighting today, will pick up the tent as soon as my mother in law is good and gone and i'll be a perpetual gal!! whoo
> 8000w?!?!? what size tent you got? the big top hahaha
> been playing COD modern warfare 2 today, then i had a nap lol i need to get a few presents still but i can't handle the shops during the day at the moment so i'm going to kmart at 5am


today is work xmas party were off to a japanese tapanyaki (sp) restuarant to chuck eggs into chefs hats n such 


mr west said:


> I got a 24hrs tescos super store less than 2 miles away ill just wait till the dead of night and go do my shopping lol


shopping in the dead of night is the business only bit that sucks is you cant buy booze in most supermarkets, and lets face it 9/10 times thats what you want


kmoo said:


> how awesome is middle of the night shopping!! i love it. i went there at the crack this morning and it was me and the absolute dregs of society and a few medical sorts lol but it was quiet!
> 
> i miss tesco, and boots! boots and superdrug were the business, could get bloody everything in one place





mr west said:


> Of course u know that woolworths has shut down as a high street stoer? U can still get their pick and mix from their online store tho lol





KiloBit said:


> woolworths...now that's a store name I haven't heard in a long while.....the original 5 and 10 store





kmoo said:


> hmm, i never came across woolworths over there - you don't mean safeway do you??
> 
> we have woolworths in aus as a chain of grocery stores, but for some reason it's still called safeway in victoria
> 
> off to work, meh





tip top toker said:


> nah, woolies! they sell/sold lots and lots of crap but awesome sweets  £3 fill a liter cup, the use brute fisting force to put more and more in, i love pick n mix





kmoo said:


> hubby tells me we had one in our town, and that i went to it lol i have no recollection of this - that's not like me tho i'm not too bad at remembering stuff like that lol





mr west said:


> aint seen don on his thread in a bit


Word MR West ive been so busy/drunk its been hard to do much else haha i have xmas sorted and now im enjoying it! i have a boat load of pretty pictures of dope but not the required stupid token bollocks to put them up so they will be at some point when RIU gets its self unstuck...


tip top toker said:


> maybe he had a bit of a fender bender of a post-work friday night pub sesh



friday was epic dickheadedness on my part. tequila arguing with a taxi driver being ejected from the taxi in the snow fighting with the missus her dad coming to pick her up arriving and neither of us knowing why we were even fighting we were that pissed. she was sick down the side of the bed and i woke up feeling fine if a bit confused...

oh well.

To all that have followed this carcrash of a journal and my ranting expletives etc BAH humbug! 

Merry Xmas!... 

If your not drunk already you damn well should be.
















look its the floor!!!!!







aint seen that in a while


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 21, 2009)

lokking nice in there don m8. there realli coming along nicely


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 21, 2009)

looking good don. weighed in that w/rhino at 2 and half oz so you were'nt far off with your guesstimation....oh and i picked my pipe and paid for it too....yeeehaaa for christmas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> lokking nice in there don m8. there realli coming along nicely



cheers, yeah and so it begins again. i just wish it wasnt with dairy queen again but shit happens i guess! 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> looking good don. weighed in that w/rhino at 2 and half oz so you were'nt far off with your guesstimation....oh and i picked my pipe and paid for it too....yeeehaaa for christmas


which one you picked willy??? 

im getting better and better at eyeballing dope


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers, yeah and so it begins again. i just wish it wasnt with dairy queen again but shit happens i guess!
> 
> which one you picked willy???
> 
> im getting better and better at eyeballing dope


 i asked for the fourth one along right..............here\/\/\/\/


----------



## kmoo (Dec 22, 2009)

jaysus lol 12 hours trimmin is putting the work in son

got my new lights today, paid about the equiv of 10 quid a globe for 400w hps - colour me chuffed. the ladies are gonna go birko lol

it's official, i'm comin to england next year. look out ladies n gents - gonna get me a bag full o disco bickies and get lost for a couple days lol last time that happened i woke up in a caravan in scotland, the craic was mighty

that your puppy don? cute little bastard lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 22, 2009)

bah humbug mate! LOL



Went to see Christmas Carol in 3D at the weekend actually. My first 3D film. Totally sick!! Avatar is supposed to be f*ckin' incredible, for the 3D I mean. The story line is all cheesey bollox though!

Have a goodun anyway mate!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i asked for the fourth one along right..............here\/\/\/\/


thats unkanny i looked at this very pic the other day and it was my standout choice of them too, really nice piece! good choice


kmoo said:


> jaysus lol 12 hours trimmin is putting the work in son
> believe it was kmoo. i was sick as a chip by the end of it. its still not bloody dry. i want it out the house by xmas eve its going to be a push
> got my new lights today, paid about the equiv of 10 quid a globe for 400w hps - colour me chuffed. the ladies are gonna go birko lol
> now thats some fine deal. they will indeed love you for that!
> ...


I wish, too cute eh lol hed always be wanting the tail end off me jakeys tho hahaha me n the missus have been discussing it and when we get our own place were going to get a boston terrier or 2

my family bred boxer dogs which are my faves obviously but my lass wont have a big dog  you could say its a bone of contention hahahahahaha



SnowWhite said:


> bah humbug mate! LOL
> church!
> 
> 
> ...


you too man!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 22, 2009)

meatballs is a pretty funny film  flatmate went upto birmingham over the weekend to watch avatar at the imax, i'd like to see it in that format, but sod driving that far, especially if it's to birmingham! only reason anyone should ever be going to birmingham is if the gestapo was on their heels!


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 22, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> meatballs is a pretty funny film  flatmate went upto birmingham over the weekend to watch avatar at the imax, i'd like to see it in that format, but sod driving that far, especially if it's to birmingham! only reason anyone should ever be going to birmingham is if the gestapo was on their heels!


sorry, I'm not a brummie like, but I have to speak up in defence of Birmingham! There are many reasons to go there. The NIA, The NEC, The ICC, Brindley Place, The Q Club, The Custard Factory, The Rainbow, Atomic Jam, House of God!....oh...and an imax....I don't know when you last to brum mate, but it clearly was not in the last 10 years. LOL

The only reasons to avoid it are the Bull Ring and Broad Street!! But if you like shopping and pissed up fifteen year olds, then it's great for that too! LOL

That looks like a funny film though Don man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

damn straight man i have nothing against the brummies but the accent is sooo depressing. all i can think of is timothy spall being mopey lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn straight man i have nothing against the brummies but the accent is sooo depressing


LOL...yes, very unfortunate I know, but kind of endearing sometimes too. They just sound so stupid tho! bless!!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 22, 2009)

haha, the families from brum, so there's always been a bit of a thing against it  as you say, it ent all that bad, it's just gritty and such, but as you also say, ent been there in a few years.

just remember, i'm a southern fairy, all those cities up yonder a grotty and smelly


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 22, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> sorry, I'm not a brummie like, but I have to speak up in defence of Birmingham! There are many reasons to go there. The NIA, The NEC, The ICC, Brindley Place, The Q Club, The Custard Factory, The Rainbow, Atomic Jam, House of God!....oh...and an imax....I don't know when you last to brum mate, but it clearly was not in the last 10 years. LOL
> 
> The only reasons to avoid it are the Bull Ring and Broad Street!! But if you like shopping and pissed up fifteen year olds, then it's great for that too! LOL
> 
> That looks like a funny film though Don man!


i olove the bullring andf the indoor market in birmingham thats if its still there. used to go everyother month to get a load of meat for the sunday dinners an stuff. aint bin in years tho


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2009)

thats cuz u dunt drive babe. I remember doing the bullring wen i was on l plates lol. We should take u there wen u get a car and then urll see lol.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 22, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> haha, the families from brum, so there's always been a bit of a thing against it  as you say, it ent all that bad, it's just gritty and such, but as you also say, ent been there in a few years.
> 
> just remember, i'm a southern fairy, all those cities up yonder a grotty and smelly


LOL....I'm from down south orginally. But been living in the Midlands for like over 10 years now, so I no longer really consider myself a southerner anymore.

It's worth a visit though man if you get chance. The winter market is awesome this time of year.



Lil ganja princess said:


> i olove the bullring andf the indoor market in birmingham thats if its still there. used to go everyother month to get a load of meat for the sunday dinners an stuff. aint bin in years tho


Indoor market is still there. But like I said above, winter market is where it's at this time of year. It's MASSIVE!! The Bull Ring however, is my idea of hell on earth! LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

lol you guys have obviously never experienced the consumer hell that is the metrocenter....


----------



## Maryjane123 (Dec 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol you guys have obviously never experienced the consumer hell that is the metrocenter....


 
hahahaha, too rights.. 

it's epic place at xmas, shame they took down the rides tho, used to love em when I was a kid..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah man i remember whiteying over the side of the rollercoaster as a kid, and seeing someone whitey over the spanish galleon too hahaha i dont miss the place in the slightest.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 22, 2009)

you should stay away from all major shopping centre's during christmas time....it's not worth the stress it give's me when i go trafford centre or some shit, much rather do it online and sit on my arse and get stoned....but thats just me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

id written a load of balls to respond to what was said above but deleted it by closing the tab by mistake so heres some pics of what was inside of a culled airpot after having a Dairy Queen in it for 3 weeks under a 200W enviro







you can just see how the root structure looks more natural insteaqd of round


----------



## Maryjane123 (Dec 22, 2009)

hahaha, 1st thing I thought of when I saw da bottom pic was looks like bob marleys dreds.

aye so lookin natural there fella


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

cant wait to see what turns out after 9 weeks haha


----------



## kmoo (Dec 22, 2009)

oh i've been to metro centre a few times, it's a frickin abomination lol my friend made me go to some weird teddy bear shop where you make a wish on some piece of something and then kiss it or some crap and they sew it inside the teddy and make it the heart LOL douchebags

defense of birmingham eh, i aint touching that one lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2009)

lol 'aint touching that with a 10 foot pole......' hahaha

if ever there was a bad reason to go to the metro center kmoo a wish kiss filled teddy bear ?!?!?!? had this person offended you ?!


----------



## kmoo (Dec 23, 2009)

nah the worst part is she spent about 35 quid as i recall lol for a bloody kissy heart teddy bear. you may not be proud of the place but every bloody geordie taxi driver i've ever met will talk about it all bloody day lol biggest in europe, blah blah square feet 

the angel of the north still there? lol and what bleedin division is boro playing these days?


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2009)

middelsborough? I think they are in the 1st devision but i cant be sure lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2009)

aye same devision as the toon but 13 places and 20 points behind us. 

any taxi driver will spout shite non stop eut its a special kind of shite from a geordie hahaahhahahh 

incomprehensible shite!


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh, r they in the championship like palace lol?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2009)

aye man, i couldnt do the away match or id have been on your sofa chuffin mad trees dude


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2009)

would of been reet fun lol, we could of listend to the game on palace radio online and got chinese eyes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2009)

hahahahah eggfried lice? and theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen 

so trees are chopped and out the door just in time for xmas, total weight came out at just shy of 12 oz from 10 plants. piss poor imho but the trees are something special ive not seen crystal on bud like the Dairy queen in time.

well must dash off to the inlaws for xmas day round one!! ding ding stuffings out!


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

still a nice amount, over an oz a plant in sog aint too bad. Any pics of teh cut buds??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2009)

i wouldnt call what i was running SOG lol im overall happy. pics on boxing day. been mad busy today


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i wouldnt call what i was running SOG lol im overall happy. pics on boxing day. been mad busy today


so u wont be popping on to say high tomoz then mate. Ok then have a fucking excellent time if i dunt get back on tonight lol or even if i do lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 24, 2009)

merry christmas don


----------



## kmoo (Dec 24, 2009)

merry christmas people, it's aready noon here lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

hope ya havin a good day its only 5 to one in the morning here>>>>>>>get hammerd lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 25, 2009)

merry xmas one and all hope your all eating too much drinking even more and having a lovely christmas day!

love n sloppy kisses one and all!


----------



## rasclot (Dec 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> merry xmas one and all hope your all eating too much drinking even more and having a lovely christmas day!
> 
> love n sloppy kisses one and all!


 have a gooden donras


----------



## bender420 (Dec 25, 2009)

Man I don't know what you are complaining about, 1 oz per plant in a sog is freakin terrific. Cheers. Waiting on some pix.


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all on the other side of the ponds...either left or right


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 25, 2009)

hope ya had a great chrissy don


----------



## yimyames (Dec 26, 2009)

plants were looking swell


----------



## kmoo (Dec 26, 2009)

6 days and counting til flower begins, bom bom chicka chicka yay


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2009)

cool stuff Kmoo, are u still not gonna keep a jurnal?


----------



## kmoo (Dec 26, 2009)

nah coz officially i'm not growin them anymore lol but i got apathetic about lying and really dont care if the little weirdo knows i'm still on the grow

i was lovin the journal too!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 28, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Man I don't know what you are complaining about, 1 oz per plant in a sog is freakin terrific. Cheers. Waiting on some pix.


haha the thing is for the size of the girls there should have been 3 oz per plant but that would have taken another 600watter lol pics up soon fella tho its nowt to look at really the new DQ's are 1 week in 12 and the babes are babes 


KiloBit said:


> Merry Christmas to all on the other side of the ponds...either left or right


thanks Kilo man and a very merry xmas and an even better new year to all my friends across pond as you say both left and right hahaa


Jester88 said:


> hope ya had a great chrissy don





yimyames said:


> plants were looking swell


thanks yimy


kmoo said:


> 6 days and counting til flower begins, bom bom chicka chicka yay


woop wooop so your ready to rock eh!?


kmoo said:


> nah coz officially i'm not growin them anymore lol but i got apathetic about lying and really dont care if the little weirdo knows i'm still on the grow
> i was lovin the journal too!


people like that need taking care of 

sorry peeps ive been a bit absent lately ive been wrecked a lot over the xmas but things have been tickin over. im a bit worried about the temps in my room with all our glorious weather of late


----------



## Maryjane123 (Dec 28, 2009)

Alreet bud, hope ya been keepin well, aye havent been able to get on this as much  

anyways dude hope ur havin a gud one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 28, 2009)

the creche





the 6 new DQ clones loving 900W 





porn


----------



## rasclot (Dec 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the creche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lookin great don have they gone into12/12? n joy smokin them nugs mate they look tasty


----------



## kmoo (Dec 28, 2009)

nice buds good sir 

nothin can be done about him really, since then he's posted his mobile number in thread sayin he's selling a HPS - kid clearly aint right lol

aye not long now!!! cannae wait to make more bubble hash, nothin has fucked me quite as much lol


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 28, 2009)

atta boy don......bad ass bro


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> atta boy don......bad ass bro


couldnt of put it better meself, so ill quote Kilobit and then rep him lol


----------



## kmoo (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2009)

kmoo said:


> nice buds good sir
> why thankyou kmoo!
> nothin can be done about him really, since then he's posted his mobile number in thread sayin he's selling a HPS - kid clearly aint right lol
> i guess he'll take care of himself soon enough making daft mistakes like that
> aye not long now!!! cannae wait to make more bubble hash, nothin has fucked me quite as much lol


this week im making oil if i can get enough tins of gas without looking like im going to sniff it. i think a tripto the cash n carry is in order that stuff makes a wreck of me. but im actually going to flog some of it. how much for i have no idea lol anyone any suggestions? 


KiloBit said:


> atta boy don......bad ass bro


thanks kb yeah i guess they arent as shabby as i expected 


mr west said:


> couldnt of put it better meself, so ill quote Kilobit and then rep him lol


lol


kmoo said:


>



are ya trying to make us jealous by any chance kmoo??? 

so today im loafing on the sofa watching teen wolf hhahahahah


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 29, 2009)

some rather rock hard ooking nugs there, first i thought dinner plate WOW BIG!  but either way 

and that looks rather nice kmoo, if for the mass of angry animals just waiting for your presence! i get so ridiculously paranoid whhen i'm in the sea, might not have been helped by being thrown off a boat at sea when about 7 and told to swim around the boat on m own  there are sharks everywhere i tell you!

and don. teen wolf. wtf. i suddenly feel a bit better about my pina colada  i stick to the gummi bears and ren and stimpy for those fucked on the couch days :


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2009)

Teen wolf is on??? what chanel?? Cant miss that classic mjfox film


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2009)

Only 333 page late Don. Anyhoo, here for your next gig though. Looks like the girls from the 600, lol. Peace and have a good day folks....1 hour of work this morning then off to play.

DST.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> some rather rock hard ooking nugs there, first i thought dinner plate WOW BIG!  but either way
> hahahah yeah sadly just a jam jar top lol not a plate
> and that looks rather nice kmoo, if for the mass of angry animals just waiting for your presence! i get so ridiculously paranoid whhen i'm in the sea, might not have been helped by being thrown off a boat at sea when about 7 and told to swim around the boat on m own  there are sharks everywhere i tell you!
> 
> and don. teen wolf. wtf. i suddenly feel a bit better about my pina colada  i stick to the gummi bears and ren and stimpy for those fucked on the couch days :


hahahahah whats wrong with teenwofl?!?! your clearly on your own with your pina colada ttt 


mr west said:


> Teen wolf is on??? what chanel?? Cant miss that classic mjfox film



sorry bud it finished hours back westy marra 


DST said:


> Only 333 page late Don. Anyhoo, here for your next gig though. Looks like the girls from the 600, lol. Peace and have a good day folks....1 hour of work this morning then off to play.
> DST.


welcome to the merry go round DST scream if you wan t to go faster... or is that if you want off?! it is the girls from the 600 fella haha


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2009)

If ya wanna go faster, girls scream, boys whistle, hold on tight and lean to the right....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2009)

hahahahah are you some sort of traveler ??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2009)

i was in checking with the babes and it appears the ganja gods have blessed me with a son  heavy duty fruity looks to have the beginnings of plums. 

watch this space heavy duty queen...........


----------



## kmoo (Dec 29, 2009)

did you catch the bit at the end of teenwolf where the guy in the back of the crowd gets his cock out? lol i love that movie

aye it was lovely!! i';m not too bothered by the critters it's during the night they get a bit out of hand lol if it makes anyone feel better i'm wearing a decent sunburn from it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2009)

no ?! what the hell? i mean i have to admit i wasnt exactly looking for shlongs but i'd have thought i would have noticed?! 

low and behold its on youtube 

[youtube]uMwwBdWzeCg&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube] 

no frickin way.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 29, 2009)

sunburn on christmas, i once did easter in Nizna SA which was freaking awesome if crazy to get to grips with.

and we were talking about this very topic over christmas lunch back home, everyone in the family bar me has visited Aus and NZ etc, dad had to do it twice in one week for work, and all they could agree on is that aussies are mentalist fucks who won't bat an eye at a mamba, or a spider (i would be flattening that spider with the wrath of god!), yet you start talking about fresh water crocs, and it's a whole new ball park


----------



## kmoo (Dec 29, 2009)

yeah, but in fairness who hasn't had an erotic michael j fox moment in public lol

right best go get today sorted before it gets too hot, it's 40c here today, YUK.


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2009)

the garden route in SA is lovely, Tip Top T. I have been down there the last 5 years, i think that's what you meant anyway, Knysna? I am booked up for the World Cup so will wait until then to go down this year I think....we shall see. I normally go in Feb.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 29, 2009)

i have no idea how it's spelt to be fair. most that i rememeber was a huge lagoon/river/estuary thing, beach, we went out catching shrimp lots to go fishing wither for whatever from the shore or rays and such from the boats and canoes. there was also a misadventure or two involveing a pink umbrella sweetshop and a small young white boy asking random natives questions while lost


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> i have no idea how it's spelt to be fair. most that i rememeber was a huge lagoon/river/estuary thing, beach,


That's Knysna for sure, really nice place. Very popular now.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 29, 2009)

eye, was all wicked gurt lush like! right up until about a week in when i was oun in the shallows and trop right on top of a big ass ray. and me being that age, they were all stingrays!  didn't go in the water after that


----------



## kmoo (Dec 29, 2009)

i haven't been to SA since i was about 12 lol dont know much about it i'm afraid - now tasmania i know, beautiful down there

my girls are not loving the heat


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2009)

Ah'll try and send some of the half foot of snow that has just fallen here down your way...lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was in checking with the babes and it appears the ganja gods have blessed me with a son  heavy duty fruity looks to have the beginnings of plums.
> 
> watch this space heavy duty queen...........


damn what a heavy duty gay sounding name lol. j.jking. hehe bondage bud lol.

if you follow correct naming protocol its supposed to be the lady first male second. 

you know im always subscribed but im deffo interested now hehe  even more than before cant wait... and still cant rep . anyhoo congrats on the new son in law lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

hahhaha not quite as gay as dairy queen fruity duty hahahah

lol protocol would call it duty fruity dairy queen hahahahah it gets gayer by the second

hahah thanks man yeah im stoked too


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahhaha not quite as gay as dairy queen fruity duty hahahah
> 
> lol protocol would call it duty fruity dairy queen hahahahah it gets gayer by the second
> 
> hahah thanks man yeah im stoked too



possibly the gayest sounding strain to date.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 30, 2009)

it also means happy too so maybe theres something nice on the way.

[youtube]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IcsVPis1iNs&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IcsVPis1iNs&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## bender420 (Dec 30, 2009)

Looking great Don, everything looks super healthy. I really wonder how the smart pot and air pot compare in performance.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

ill still love him/her even if they are batting for the wrong team


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Looking great Don, everything looks super healthy. I really wonder how the smart pot and air pot compare in performance.


thanks dude

I think there'll be massive difference toward the end but at the moment the one in the normal pot looks just as good if not better than some of the others, i'm gonna hit a pipe n go shopping i need some epsom salts i think im getting a slight mag def.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks dude
> 
> I think there'll be massive difference toward the end but at the moment the one in the normal pot looks just as good if not better than some of the others, i'm gonna hit a pipe n go shopping i need some epsom salts i think im getting a slight mag def.



Interestingly I felt the same way as you in the beginning, but the performance of the plants in smart pots didn't increase through out the grow, it was 5gal smart pot vs. 3 gal plastic pot, in my grow there was absolutely no difference between the two pots, in fact I think the 3 gal plastic pot performed slightly better. 

I am really glad I ran this test, because next run I will do all 2-3 gal plastic container, less coco, quicker drying of the medium which significantly increased the frequency of feeding. Not that I am just talking about my situation, I think some folks in different mediums might notice more difference with air/smart pots.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

funny i was just talking to DST in a different thread about this 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a.html 

(peeps running a 600 should check in)

i read that letting the coco dry out more than you think increases the root growth as opposed to having it almost constantly soaking cos folks think oh you cant overwater ok well ill feed feed feed. ive not read science behind it but it stands to reason that roots seek water and if the mediums dry theyll grow to the water, hence the school of thought of watering from the arse up.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> funny i was just talking to DST in a different thread about this
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a.html
> 
> ...


exactly my thoughts mate, that is the whole reason I think the 3 gallon performed better, because it would be quite dry every feeding.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

i hear its a fine balance tho man ive not seen what happens when coco becomes completely dry but i imagine a plant would go rapidly downhill in about 24 hours

well ive just tried the first bit of the blue mystic and its lovely. flavour is not overpoweringly blue but a nice skunky blue if that makes sense... strengthwise id give it 8/10.

going to try the DQ for tomorrow when my heads straight


----------



## tescu (Dec 30, 2009)

dayyyyuum nice job man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Tescu! 

bloodm, sweat, tears, and beers


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 31, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i hear its a fine balance tho man ive not seen what happens when coco becomes completely dry but i imagine a plant would go rapidly downhill in about 24 hours
> 
> well ive just tried the first bit of the blue mystic and its lovely. flavour is not overpoweringly blue but a nice skunky blue if that makes sense... strengthwise id give it 8/10.
> 
> going to try the DQ for tomorrow when my heads straight



don u like the couch lock or cerebral experience?....how long u average 12/12?


----------



## kmoo (Dec 31, 2009)

3 hours 47 minutes left til next year - have a goodun ladies n gents!!! mwa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> don u like the couch lock or cerebral experience?....how long u average 12/12?


i generally like to have a stock of both and a good hybrid of each leaning but thats an ideal world. depends what im doing if theres white drugs involved im indica usually but just having a few britneys ill take the hybrid 

i average veg about 4-5 weeks under a 200w enviro
 


kmoo said:


> 3 hours 47 minutes left til next year - have a goodun ladies n gents!!! mwa



HAPPY NEW YEAR KMOO!!!

ive been told not to bring white drugs to the bash tonight which im kinda gutted about. but it should be fun non the less. i might just sneak some anyway tho its not too subtle i have to admit...

have a good one everyone, hope its a better year than last and that your all happy!


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i generally like to have a stock of both and a good hybrid of each leaning but thats an ideal world. depends what im doing if theres white drugs involved im indica usually but just having a few britneys ill take the hybrid
> 
> i average veg about 4-5 weeks under a 200w enviro
> 
> ...


 Have a good one Don, Gin and T.....

Think I'll be having a traditional steak pie and chips for my Hogmanay....nae white drugs, but did get some pink ones....still pondering.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy new year every1. dont do anything i wouldnt do lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2009)

"not too subtle" just reminds me of joey from Mafia! 

couldmn't find a decent clip but you get the idea 

[youtube]ZD2leN-Gnp0[/youtube]


i'll be lucky to have any green ones for NY and after my session on the beer alst night doubt i'll be hitting the night with an iron fist.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2009)

DST said:


> Have a good one Don, Gin and T.....
> 
> Think I'll be having a traditional steak pie and chips for my Hogmanay....nae white drugs, but did get some pink ones....still pondering.


i will no fear DST! so your a scot eh i knew you werent far away with your 'reet' comment. 

neee neeps n tatties or haggis?!?!!? steak pie n chips?!?!? ive had 2 slices of duck pate on toast 3 whiskies and a pint and ive got that lovely rosey feeling!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> Happy new year every1. dont do anything i wouldnt do lol


who me????? hahah as if 


tip top toker said:


> "not too subtle" just reminds me of joey from Mafia!
> 
> couldmn't find a decent clip but you get the idea
> 
> ...



shot the bolt too early?!?!?! all or nothing man roll a fatty!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2009)

can't roll a fatty got no drugs  i think "oh only 9 weeks" but after drying etc that's nearly quater a fecking year! and now my DWC idea is gonna cock up allllla my timing


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2009)

as you'd expect, i cocked up my plans a bit for new year, so instead of being able to pick up a couple of henry's for new years, well, it very instantly became picking up an ounce. damn me and my unnaffordable spending. hopefully thought this should be the mutts nuts @


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2009)

hahahah i know sometimes its just easier in bulk. 

how much is the tigers pounce setting you back? any idea what it is strainwise?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2009)

setting me back £160 which seems fine in my opinion. i've had a lot of varying grades from him in the past from the stonker ounces where you flick the corner and it fills up with kief, down to the stuff that shitty bag seed came from which was a fucked batch! 
#
so no idea  only issue is i was left with the "i'll call you" so now i'm sat around doing shit all after spending an hour and a half cleaning the kitchen.


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2009)

cleaning is a good distraction, I gota bout a q wich wont see tomorrow lol. Ill be cleaning tomorrow for sure lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2009)

it is a great distraction. what on some good music on the mp3, be careful you don't drop the cans in the sink, and get to it. i find if i've a nice J end, i cna smoke it up and it gives me a fantatic calm allowing me to clean every little tiny bit of the ovens gril tray etc


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2009)

bah., absolute shite from the look of it, can't smell anything cus he had me waiting in a park for 35 minutes, and has no solid state to it, it's just kinda an airy fairy bud that looks like it could have had at LEAST 4 weeks or so more. bah?

smoke!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 31, 2009)

proof of the pudding is in the eating.........might taste like shit


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2009)

well i certainly seem to be mashed, but it is the first of the day, and we'll see how long it lasts. i gotta find something to do or somewhere to be tonight. can't be arsed to sit around at home.


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 31, 2009)

to all my friends on the right side of the pond....Happy New Year


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2009)

and to all those on the wrong side. mwahahahahahaha,  couldn't help myself   

drinkage and smokage in the streets!


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 1, 2010)

ahahahahaha...good for ya there toker......we all have to live somewhere


Happy New Year to all at RIU.......smoke till ya drop......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2010)

happy new year peeps! hope its a good one!

ttt doesnt look too bad to be honest?!?


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2010)

morning dude! How ya feeling today?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 1, 2010)

picture does it massive justice. it is a terrible smoke. the bag is part filled with trim. contacts > delete!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> morning dude! How ya feeling today?


surprisingly good. and very bad, i embarrassed myself and my lass last night by being catered on the meow. im in the bad books.

im off the whites from here on out. special occaisions only now and not for az good while 

how bout you ? have a good one!?




tip top toker said:


> picture does it massive justice. it is a terrible smoke. the bag is part filled with trim. contacts > delete!



TRIM!?!?!? shocker. aye id probably delete too. you need to get your perpetual on man!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 1, 2010)

aye, bastard dealer!

i would get my perpetual on and it's coming together very slowly, i'm just about to flower the lot of em, and then will start off the DWC when the clones pop their lil' roots  need to get me some light proof tape. don't really ahev anywhere to actually use my spraypaint without destroying the flat  tried it in the attic and near gassed myself


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2010)

ill be watching i like the look of dwc, when i scale back i might give it a go


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah, while there are lots of little things to know and constantly be chekcing up on, or so roseman makes out  it does look like a slightly more managable solution for me. luckily thought the chap down the hydro store seems to know anything and everything about hydro and aero etc, so was a great deal of help, and i do look forward to the day where my waste is a bag of stalks and some roots, not damned 40L of matter each harvest to deal with


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah the disposal of soil was always my biggest gripe when i lived in a flat without a garden. now i just re use my coco.


----------



## kmoo (Jan 1, 2010)

i like the look of dwc too! i'm happy playin with coco at the moment tho. 

i've got one of those nasty headaches that make you throw up. i'm goin back to bed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2010)

overindulge last night by any chance kmoo?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 1, 2010)

i think alot of ppl did that last night


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah i definately did


----------



## kmoo (Jan 1, 2010)

nah i smoked my normal nightly amount lol i get migraines now and then

i found some movie on telly, whoopi goldberg is in camelot lol pure rubbish


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2010)

seen it and ur right, pure gash.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2010)

Watched the Terminator last night....classic!!! Hope all the hangovers are getting better. It's all starting again for me today. Happy dayz.


----------



## kmoo (Jan 2, 2010)

i watched back to the future, no one gets their wang out in that i'm afraid. 

bloody head is still killin me, time to try dope lol

do you remember the mighty mullets in it westy? i've never seen the likes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2010)

haha my lass made me watch miss marple's new effort last night. now that was utter drivvle. 

hope your feeling better kmoo, sadly i know theres little that can be done for migraines, but waiting it out. sucks.

no more booze or drugs for Don ive been overdoing it for a long time in the buildup to xmas, my brain needs some time off


----------



## kmoo (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks don! i've smoked it up hard and i'm feeling grand lol i've also had a few valium which i think is helping

i can't do miss marple, now jessica fletcher - there's an old bird who can solve the fuck out of a crime lol i just watched david tennant bow out from doctor who and some frankenheaded boy with a tic take over. 

i used to drink my arse off, i just cant do it anymore it makes me ill. dont do the class a business anymore either - dont have anything against it like, i did it all in my day but now i'm a pot loving homebody lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2010)

i hear that, im a booze hound i love a good drink but i need to calm it down. 

yeah jessica fletcher is like columbo in drag haha ive not watched the new doctor who, i just cant get away with it.

frankenheaded tic eh ?!?! after googling him your spot on. what a nancy whats with the quiff!?!? from tennant who couldnt act without extensive use of his eyebrows to this lol the beeb strikes again...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 2, 2010)

did any1 watch the big fat quiz of 2009 last nite it was funny as fuck.
russel brand and jonathon ross on the same team. they were digging each other and themselves about the scandel that went on with them. u gotta watch

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/big-fat-quiz-of-the-year


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 2, 2010)

i'll take a peek now. got to bed nice and early for work this morning. but i'm on hollllllliday, quickly drove back home before anyone saw me.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 2, 2010)

lol, nicely done.


----------



## kmoo (Jan 2, 2010)

you've got to drink in the north east, keeps ya warm in the cold! ha. i quite liked eccleston or whatever his name was, but he seemed a bit moody. i'm SO frickin happy this migraine has fecked off for a bit, it was startin to make me wanna cry.

my girls are on day 2 of 12/12 and already doin me proud lol whooooo, got a good sex ratio on em too.

have the best frickin day ever everyone!! mwa lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 2, 2010)

its a gud three hour long show


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 2, 2010)

kmoo said:


> you've got to drink in the north east, keeps ya warm in the cold! ha. i quite liked eccleston or whatever his name was, but he seemed a bit moody. i'm SO frickin happy this migraine has fecked off for a bit, it was startin to make me wanna cry.
> 
> my girls are on day 2 of 12/12 and already doin me proud lol whooooo, got a good sex ratio on em too.
> 
> have the best frickin day ever everyone!! mwa lol


glad ya feeling better. do u get migranes all the time?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2010)

hahhahahh youll only do that once ttt.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 2, 2010)

dash my hopes against the rocks why don't you guess i'll watch it this evening  and it wasn't my fault, i was meant to work today, just the manager is a nincompoop so i get more time off 

get some pics up kmoo


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 2, 2010)

im congratulating u on ur early day off work. do you still get paid for the time u was ment to b there? if ya get what i mean lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2010)

kmoo said:


> you've got to drink in the north east, keeps ya warm in the cold! ha. i quite liked eccleston or whatever his name was, but he seemed a bit moody. i'm SO frickin happy this migraine has fecked off for a bit, it was startin to make me wanna cry.
> 
> my girls are on day 2 of 12/12 and already doin me proud lol whooooo, got a good sex ratio on em too.
> 
> have the best frickin day ever everyone!! mwa lol


hah i know going out on the drink in snow with nowt but a t shirt on is a way of life up here. 

everyone likes girls with a high sex ratio kmoo  

glad ya migraines sodded off!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2010)

me n the missus are going to go and build snowmen today. maybe buy a sledge


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 2, 2010)

so i guess its snowing up ur end. just plain cold down this end


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2010)

weve got about 8 inches, but its been down a couple fo days so its frozen snow haha well its all frozen but you know what i mean


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 2, 2010)

ours has all melted away. well the met office gave a weather warning to the northeast for snow last night. luck sods lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 2, 2010)

sounds like a nice day 

and well, it's all rather HAHAHA at work because i am in charge of all things admin (read as management) related so take notes of who takes their anual leave where and when etc and authorize it blah blah blah, not to mention i now have 36 days anual leave owed to me by work?  anytime i take time off i just use up my overtime hours, of which i always have, so my A/L just stacks up

and it's only an hour 41 according to this, may i have some of what you are smoking, but as you said, it's funny as fuck already


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 2, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> sounds like a nice day
> 
> and well, it's all rather HAHAHA at work because i am in charge of all things admin (read as management) related so take notes of who takes their anual leave where and when etc and authorize it blah blah blah, not to mention i now have 36 days anual leave owed to me by work?  anytime i take time off i just use up my overtime hours, of which i always have, so my A/L just stacks up
> 
> and it's only an hour 41 according to this, may i have some of what you are smoking, but as you said, it's funny as fuck already


im confussed lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2010)

Me too^^^ 

oh yeah its snowing now and is going to most of the day apparently!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 2, 2010)

well have fun, hope ya get wet and cold lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Me too^^^
> 
> oh yeah its snowing now and is going to most of the day apparently!


it's a stupid arangement. basically there is a manager, who is a tit, he cannot do anything right and as such i spend most of my days picking up after him all the bits and pieces that have gone wrong. and as such i am now in charge of basically anything "admin" as they call my title related, which encompases runing the place, doing pay roll, invoices, sales analysis, stock management, basically everything that should be under the manager job description, only the manager doesn't do any of this, i do, on a supervisors salary. so i wrote down all my holidays on the holiday board, he did not consider looking at this so rota'd me off today and found cover so i fled. this situation though is what had me in the abth with a beer and stuck in my thoughts all new years night.. will be writing up my notice letter within the next couple of months i tihnk.

just holla if you want your thread back


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2010)

you seem to be managing it just fine ttt ill drop by later with some pics im potting up today. more airpot shenanigans


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 2, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> it's a stupid arangement. basically there is a manager, who is a tit, he cannot do anything right and as such i spend most of my days picking up after him all the bits and pieces that have gone wrong. and as such i am now in charge of basically anything "admin" as they call my title related, which encompases runing the place, doing pay roll, invoices, sales analysis, stock management, basically everything that should be under the manager job description, only the manager doesn't do any of this, i do, on a supervisors salary. so i wrote down all my holidays on the holiday board, he did not consider looking at this so rota'd me off today and found cover so i fled. this situation though is what had me in the abth with a beer and stuck in my thoughts all new years night.. will be writing up my notice letter within the next couple of months i tihnk.
> 
> just holla if you want your thread back


 that the type of job i want but i have no experience in any of it apart for an a level in ICT


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 2, 2010)

ha, i have a levels, none any bit helpful for life, such as geology... i wouldn't mind the job anywhere else or under different management, just as it is everything is a fight, absolutely everything. but yeah, if i was under a better manager and big boss, then it would be a very very laid back life, if have to admit i've yet to ocme across an issue that has challenged my brain in the slightest, it's all a bit daunting at times but it's nothing but common sense at the end of the day really


----------



## kmoo (Jan 2, 2010)

so you had a white christmas don?? i remember i was meant to go see counting crows in newcastle and i couldn't because it was snowing too much. just a random factoid lol

i'm going shopping for rats, haha. it's my little girls birthday soon and she frickin loves the little bastards. doop doop de doop, i've got the post migraine euphoria lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah its still white about 7 inches left the roads are a nightmare. i think were going to go to a sunday market today in shields which should be even more baltic! JOY

enjoy rat shopping i think ?!?! i knew a girl that had one and it was nowt but a vicous thieving shtibag. it used to hide in the sofa and chew the inside till you picked the sofa up and it ran out the hole in chewed. 

till one day she picked the sofa up and it ran under the wrong side. she crushed it under the sofa. she was devastated i was overjoyed. she asked me to bury it. i threw it in a wheelie bin on the way home.


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2010)

I had a rat, he was great so intelligent, he had the run of the flat but mostly he used to sit with u and watch tv or playstation. He never bit me once but id never have em again cuz they dunt live very long and wil break ya heart, i get really attached to my pets lol call me a sucker if u want i dunt care lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

i get attached to certain animals anything smaller than a cat an im not really interested. rabbits id eat id probably give rat a go to be honest but i doubt theres much meat on them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

the bairns





the 6 dairy queens. believe it or not 2 weeks into 12/12 





i cant wait to get back to growing non fancy strains, i need me some fat indicas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

anyone else love watching the bbc show 'life' baked? i frickin love that attenborough fella when ive had a good toke


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 3, 2010)

Nah i ain't seen that one but i've been watching 'life in cold blood' which is the business baked or not.
The DQ's are looking good. Whats in the veg cab?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

same shit basically you should check it out on the bbc i player top notch entertainment. better than the fucking poirot my lass has got on?!?! i mean fucking poirot!?!? 

veg is purple wreck/ heavy duty fruity 1 x male 1 x fem / early durban/ chiesel/ the two smaller ones are jack 47 and sweet afghani delicious. 

also a xmas present of some chilli plant seeds from my lass. red demon. should be good


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 3, 2010)

I might get some jack47 i liked the look of those. Are they sweet seeds? 
Poirot pah. Columbo is the man when it comes to sleuthing


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2010)

"taking an educated guess this looks like a hispanic grow" he sais looking at a backpack full of beans and rice near a 5000 plant grow  

totally random but that tickled me greatly


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I might get some jack47 i liked the look of those. Are they sweet seeds?
> Poirot pah. Columbo is the man when it comes to sleuthing


Quincey u cant forget quincy lol. Thats just what us stoners need more strains called jack sumthing lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2010)

anything irish or scottish in heritage (pardon my blabble, i like to put random words together whether they work or not knowing or otherwise) will be pretty hard to forget

you come across a tip top strain (ahhaaaa) called the highland haggis that is hairy and sticky and oh so good, well y'ent gonna forget that one in a hurry 

please ignore if needs be, stella and whatnot


----------



## Maryjane123 (Jan 3, 2010)

lookin ok fella, I'm sure u said b4 about your plants wit a unhappy face... 

Now i know for a fine fact they turned out well ;P

Just give em time they will fattten out fella, whats ur nutes schedule btw?

Also could be the different phenotypes... maybe... couldn't know 4 sure tho.

all the best m8


----------



## kmoo (Jan 4, 2010)

oh i like watching QI when i'm baked lol

i personally want a chimp lol a little bitch trick monkey to juggle and scratch my back n stuff 

thank feck today is over, work was hectic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I might get some jack47 i liked the look of those. Are they sweet seeds?
> Poirot pah. Columbo is the man when it comes to sleuthing


aye sweet seeds, they seem like a relatively new outfit but the strains look well sweet hahaha

im with ya man columbo the bumbler is a ledge 



tip top toker said:


> "taking an educated guess this looks like a hispanic grow" he sais looking at a backpack full of beans and rice near a 5000 plant grow
> 
> totally random but that tickled me greatly


lol the culprit is juan pablo toker 


mr west said:


> Quincey u cant forget quincy lol. Thats just what us stoners need more strains called jack sumthing lol


haha yeah i guess, unless its anything other than outstanding it will fall by the wayside like so many other jack strains but there are a few gems out there remember the jackflash


tip top toker said:


> anything irish or scottish in heritage (pardon my blabble, i like to put random words together whether they work or not knowing or otherwise) will be pretty hard to forget
> man what are you tokin? i need some
> you come across a tip top strain (ahhaaaa) called the highland haggis that is hairy and sticky and oh so good, well y'ent gonna forget that one in a hurry
> 
> please ignore if needs be, stella and whatnot





Maryjane123 said:


> lookin ok fella, I'm sure u said b4 about your plants wit a unhappy face...
> just the slow progress dude the plants look fine but for 2 weeks in they should have more on them. i think i just need to stfu and understand they arent going to yeild me fucking tons.
> Now i know for a fine fact they turned out well ;P
> mos def man, im down to bout an 8th
> ...


you too bud


kmoo said:


> oh i like watching QI when i'm baked lol
> 
> i personally want a chimp lol a little bitch trick monkey to juggle and scratch my back n stuff
> 
> thank feck today is over, work was hectic


im still there trudging my way through 40 odd emails. i could murder a pint. think im going to get my work done and go n get a carry out from the local!

QI's brilliant my only gripe is every [email protected] thinks their a genius because they can spout off what they've learnt off QI.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2010)

haha, i don't think i like what i'm toking. it fools you into thinking it's a cigarette, then 10 minutes later you suddenly don't really know what you should be feelings whether you want to stretch out on the floor, smoke more, close your eyes, have a drink, it's rather unpleasant at times.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2010)

christ sounds like you should b flogging that on mate lol

id probably try smoking more of it haha but thats me. you could make some oil or hash with it, probably be better than smoking it


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2010)

i wouldn't feel happy making anyone else smoke this  had a small smoke just now, and ended up feeling sick for 25 minutes. bah humbug.

and couldn't agree more on the QI watcher  epsecially how it doesn't work for the [email protected] because everyone he's "impressing" watched the show too


----------



## kmoo (Jan 5, 2010)

you complain a lot for a dude lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2010)

haha me or tip top toker or both hahaha


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2010)

hedge the bet on myself, but we're british, we're not supposed to be rainbow smiles and sherbert kisses!

and i'm in a funny place so i'm generally just aa moody bastard most of the time these days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2010)

join the club its January everyone's miserable haha im more belligerent to be honest


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2010)

OOPs, Im shmoking some nice 8 week psychosis and i feel all warm an happy, occasionaly lucid and genraly pleasantly stoned to fook lol. I aint got the after seaon blues just yet thatll come wen i run out of stash lol>>>>>>>>>> may that never happen lol


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 5, 2010)

ive been ratioed to 2 gss a day for the last 2 days i wet without for about 8 hours ripped about 8 billies and feel purrdy fucked up lol.

i think i may skidadle off to bed soon lol. its been a hard day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2010)

im absolutely banjo'd been in the pub since half 11 am going out for a doob then getting a taxi yem im donald"!!¬!!!"

happy new year mofos!


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 5, 2010)

huh how you on RIU at the pub??

happy new yar bro


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im absolutely banjo'd been in the pub since half 11 am going out for a doob then getting a taxi yem im donald"!!¬!!!"
> 
> happy new year mofos!


Quality, Happy New Year to you (still celebrating, good darts Don)


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2010)

don doesn't strike me as the suit wearing laptop over shoulder coffee and wifi so mobile phone?


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 5, 2010)

nah don dont strike me as the stupid type les hes got a fake sim and a phone nt in anyones real name then that a pretty good move hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2010)

hahaha you shouldnt judge books by their covers. a lot of people look at me funny when i tell them what i do.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2010)

well your cover had some bias given to it in the form of a certain someone stating they were banned from beinging powders to new years because he was a plokner yet did anyways and was a plonker? 

all i recall is that you use a computer and sit opposit soeone who knida knows when you're mashed at work on bronies?


----------



## kmoo (Jan 5, 2010)

oh i meant toker lol not in a mean way like, dude just complains a lot 

oh i LOVE the stretch lol all that hard work on veg and BAM, the ladies go crazy so quickly

i have a grown up job, i pleb it like all the other commuters and do my office chit chat etc - i dont really smoke at work, last time i vaped in the disabled toilets i ended up having to sit in on a meeting with the head of HR and it was AWKWARD lol she didn't know that i was high but she knew something was up, especially when i stood up and went 'right, this is all well and good but yer all going on a bit, i best be going' lol i've never been very good at staying somewhere after the party has finished if ya get me


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2010)

haha, figured it was me  my life though, in fairness, not much not to complain about. it all goes wrong 

i'm working on it though, will be free from work before too long, and after that myh gaol is to better my life and turn me into a smiley happy person that enjoys being awake  

and lol, that is one way to leave a meeting on your own terms


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2010)

life too short man, i use twitter and various other outlets to vent my fury. i shout into the void that is the internet. 

and yeah kmoo its best to leave a party just before it gets stale, or as billy shakespear said, when the sport is at its best.

enough ramblin










boss decided were having a snow day tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## kmoo (Jan 5, 2010)

it was also a very good way to get on the wrong side of a woman that i really shouldn't have lol but shit happens, damn the man and all that hippie crap, haha. i have a built in sabotage mechanism, in a career sense at least lol

i used to be quite miserable, but here's a little nugget - choose your battles. there are only so many things you can actually do anything about, and all the little shit things that build up and make you feel overwhelmed, well they're happening to everyone else and you can't do anything about it, so CHOOSE not to let it get to you - and then invest your energy in things you can actually change. i know it can be hard to stay positive when you are only getting 27 minutes of sunlight a day lol but it's just common sense, no point living a finite life miserable eh


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 5, 2010)

hey don nice jungle u got there. 43,000 views!! wow this is a nice thread.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2010)

snow day :O they always used to have the most stupid kick ass snow days in the beano 

and cheers kmoo. my main problem is i don't know what it is that is getting me down on the whole  i've suffered depression since i was around 10 years old. then it all got rather serious a few years back so i've been trying not to go down that path anymore, certainly wouldn't need the police knocking the door in at this adress, all things considered  as you say though, it's all about trying to ignore things and keep your chin up hence me listening to mika right now?  now that is some stupid music that happens to be rather upbeat 

nice looking garden you've got there. how effective is that CFL at that height? i was thinking about how i'll need a second light for the second dwc tub while the other tub is taller, that would work well for me (no second ballast etc)


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2010)

Sweet Don,very sweet!! hows that new fluro light working bru? Does it give out much heat? and lastly, I am assuming that it's just a regular fixing you got? Still waiting for mine......guess that's what happens when they charge 10p for postage and you live in a different world, lol. Peace, DST


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 5, 2010)

ur tents starting to fill out an look mental. keep up the gud work


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> well your cover had some bias given to it in the form of a certain someone stating they were banned from beinging powders to new years because he was a plokner yet did anyways and was a plonker?
> 
> all i recall is that you use a computer and sit opposit soeone who knida knows when you're mashed at work on bronies?



hmmmm so my book is a little dog eared hahah  



kmoo said:


> it was also a very good way to get on the wrong side of a woman that i really shouldn't have lol but shit happens, damn the man and all that hippie crap, haha. i have a built in sabotage mechanism, in a career sense at least lol
> 
> i used to be quite miserable, but here's a little nugget - choose your battles. there are only so many things you can actually do anything about, and all the little shit things that build up and make you feel overwhelmed, well they're happening to everyone else and you can't do anything about it, so CHOOSE not to let it get to you - and then invest your energy in things you can actually change. i know it can be hard to stay positive when you are only getting 27 minutes of sunlight a day lol but it's just common sense, no point living a finite life miserable eh



gal knows her onions man. accept the things you cannot change and change what you cannot except!




mastakoosh said:


> hey don nice jungle u got there. 43,000 views!! wow this is a nice thread.


shit i had no idea we had rambled that much, i'll never complain anyone takes up server space again hahahaaha

cheers man yeah it wasnt so cramped but theni decided to up the numbers no more going in till 21st of feb so hopefully ill get good yeild and wont have over stuffed the tent again. 



tip top toker said:


> snow day :O they always used to have the most stupid kick ass snow days in the beano
> 
> and cheers kmoo. my main problem is i don't know what it is that is getting me down on the whole  i've suffered depression since i was around 10 years old. then it all got rather serious a few years back so i've been trying not to go down that path anymore, certainly wouldn't need the police knocking the door in at this adress, all things considered  as you say though, it's all about trying to ignore things and keep your chin up hence me listening to mika right now?  now that is some stupid music that happens to be rather upbeat
> 
> nice looking garden you've got there. how effective is that CFL at that height? i was thinking about how i'll need a second light for the second dwc tub while the other tub is taller, that would work well for me (no second ballast etc)


well i used it for the under canopy with the last lot of DQ's and it gave me about an extra 3/4 of an ounce of popcorn.

im using it on the main canopy to give the new additions a boost for the next week or so then it will go beneath the canaopy again, im then going to add a uvb bulb for the above canopy. 



DST said:


> Sweet Don,very sweet!! hows that new fluro light working bru? Does it give out much heat? and lastly, I am assuming that it's just a regular fixing you got? Still waiting for mine......guess that's what happens when they charge 10p for postage and you live in a different world, lol. Peace, DST


cheers DST! yeah its coming along nicely yeah just the one they advertise on the site 3m cable and a normal large cfl fitting they dont put out much heat no. you can touch the bulb for a few seconds before it gets unbearable. 10p postage hahah just hope its in one piece when it gets there. they usually pack well tho mine cam in a huge box of packing so you should be good tho


Lil ganja princess said:


> ur tents starting to fill out an look mental. keep up the gud work


yeah ta lgp, its going to be chocca block shortly, i was going to put 4 in last night but sadly im down to 3. i found the purple wreck is growing nadgers, which im not sure if im happy or sad about, sad ill lose a bit of yeild but happy ill be able to cross more females.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers DST! yeah its coming along nicely yeah just the one they advertise on the site 3m cable and a normal large cfl fitting they dont put out much heat no. you can touch the bulb for a few seconds before it gets unbearable. 10p postage hahah just hope its in one piece when it gets there. they usually pack well tho mine cam in a huge box of packing so you should be good tho


So, huge box with lights arrived this morgen.....thanks basement 

However, the Dick Turpins have charged my card an extra £25!!!! so instead of 65.89 for the order, 90.89!!!! Now I got to spend ages on their always engaged phone trying to sort it out. Bah humbug, not having good experiences ordering from the internet. Last growshop in NL also overcharged and were late sending!!! At least the bulbs are in one piece, lol.


EDIT: Just spoke to very nice guy, getting it sorted this afternoon when accounts arrive (why do accounts only work in the afternoon - haha)


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2010)

DST said:


> So, huge box with lights arrived this morgen.....thanks basement
> 
> However, the Dick Turpins have charged my card an extra £25!!!! so instead of 65.89 for the order, 90.89!!!! Now I got to spend ages on their always engaged phone trying to sort it out. Bah humbug, not having good experiences ordering from the internet. Last growshop in NL also overcharged and were late sending!!! At least the bulbs are in one piece, lol.
> 
> ...


i've used basement 1 time for a light, and they didn't overcharge me but they did send me a 300w bulb which was completely what i didn't order  wasn't too impressed with the company, never got a single reply to my emails etc.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2010)

yeah those guys are good man, if they've charged you in error they'll refund. i just hope it isnt the extra shipping charge to netherlands bud.

as for the afternoon arrival id say its down to our country being at a standstill due to the cold im off today and so are a lot of schools businesses you name it were buried!!!


----------



## rasclot (Jan 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah those guys are good man, if they've charged you in error they'll refund. i just hope it isnt the extra shipping charge to netherlands bud.
> 
> as for the afternoon arrival id say its down to our country being at a standstill due to the cold im off today and so are a lot of schools businesses you name it were buried!!!


 yeah mate propa snowed in
nice time to get baked lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2010)

ive still got to answer the phoen so im not getting totally blitzed, gonna have some lunch do the dishes and then continue grinding my trim for the oil in a few days. i ordered 6 bottles of gas online i reckon ive got a good couple of ounce of trim so it should be a productive run!


----------



## rasclot (Jan 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive still got to answer the phoen so im not getting totally blitzed, gonna have some lunch do the dishes and then continue grinding my trim for the oil in a few days. i ordered 6 bottles of gas online i reckon ive got a good couple of ounce of trim so it should be a productive run!


 6 bottles should be fine mate i put 5 bottles thru mine with atleast 2oz of trim i probly could of done with another 2 bottles tho ul get a nice amount mate n shel be strong as 
im gettin sum bubblebags for my next harvest its gotta be cleaner if u know wot i mean


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2010)

yeah i hear that but i wasnt impressed with the return from my last run on the bubble bags. that and ive got a buyer for the oil or rather a swapper. 90% sniff £80 a g 

i ordered the purest n-butane i could get a hold of so it should be good end product


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks like your snow will be continuing for some time (we're sending more over your way), I can hardly see 2 feet in front of me at the moment. One of my plant pots on my terrace is about to go under.........(it's okay, it's Parsley from last year,lol) 
Remote telephone support is a bummer, Don. Happy grinding.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2010)

correction 6.4 ounces of trim to put through the bho tube 

i love snowdays


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> correction 6.4 ounces of trim to put through the bho tube
> 
> i love snowdays


I have the same grinder, and a very similar rolling pin, lol. 

Nice little wrap


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> correction 6.4 ounces of trim to put through the bho tube
> 
> i love snowdays


is that a space case grinder don?


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2010)

blender hash? I made that last year or the year b4 lol. Didnt u get some bubble bags? Ive bought two sets so far lol, 1 for me and one for me mate lol 22.50 or something all in off http://shop.ebay.co.uk/hui3000ma/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> is that a space case grinder don?



aye had it near 6 years not so good after smoking the gauze




mr west said:


> blender hash? I made that last year or the year b4 lol. Didnt u get some bubble bags? Ive bought two sets so far lol, 1 for me and one for me mate lol 22.50 or something all in off http://shop.ebay.co.uk/hui3000ma/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340



i did mate but the trim off the dairy queen and blue mystic combined is gonna be killer oil, and someones ordererd some


----------



## rasclot (Jan 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> blender hash? I made that last year or the year b4 lol. Didnt u get some bubble bags? Ive bought two sets so far lol, 1 for me and one for me mate lol 22.50 or something all in off http://shop.ebay.co.uk/hui3000ma/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


 wicked!! lucky i see that link i was gonna pay £100+ cheers westy


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2010)

rasclot said:


> wicked!! lucky i see that link i was gonna pay £100+ cheers westy



well i only found the link from genfranco he found it i fink but yeah for the price buy half a dozen. These ones are bucket sized bags, ideal for smallish runs.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> well i only found the link from genfranco he found it i fink but yeah for the price buy half a dozen. These ones are bucket sized bags, ideal for smallish runs.


 is that the 1 gallon bags?


----------



## kmoo (Jan 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> blender hash? I made that last year or the year b4 lol. Didnt u get some bubble bags? Ive bought two sets so far lol, 1 for me and one for me mate lol 22.50 or something all in off http://shop.ebay.co.uk/hui3000ma/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


 
haha westy those are the exact same ones i got, from canada - i refuse to pay for the exact same thing from bubble bag themselves coz they charge you 12 times more for the frickin name


all hail the bubble hash, it's the new black


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2010)

rasclot said:


> is that the 1 gallon bags?


yeah


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2010)

kmoo said:


> haha westy those are the exact same ones i got, from canada - i refuse to pay for the exact same thing from bubble bag themselves coz they charge you 12 times more for the frickin name
> 
> 
> all hail the bubble hash, it's the new black



hahaha cool, they must sell a fair few of them then init lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 6, 2010)

nice one gents bubble bags ordered up


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2010)

if your vagina say 2 words, what would the be?


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2010)

Eat me!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmoo (Jan 6, 2010)

mine would say 'no thanks'

haha

mini me's birthday party went off without a hitch, though she did sit on the cake i spent 4 hours making lol thank frick it's all done and i can get me comfy bottoms on and have a billy bong


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

lol mini me ahahahahhaha

hahaha one of those moments you will remind her forever of. sitting on your own birthday cake hahah quality.

im in me joggers had a bacon and egg butty n a can of beer im just about to hit a pipe n head up to wickes n buy a sledge/snowshovel and some shit to double glaze me windows cos its frickin baltic.

i mean tho who the fuck oinly double glazes half their house!?!?!? 

this afternoons activity i will be making a small batch of honey oil in prep for the big run tomorrow!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2010)

dude be lucky you got any double glazing. the window above my bed doesn't close properly, eitherof them, so there's a nice big ventialtion gap? 

and man, i've NVER managed to drin k from lunchtime, i generally loose self control and just find myself utterly mashed a few hours later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

hahah yes my plan becomes clear, haha no ive got to be relatively compus to speak on the phone shluuurrring the geordie doesnt gan doon well 

well works done but sadly all my local shops are out of lighter gas of any sort so i may not be doing any bho till tomorrow tho i do have a tin of camping butane i might give a go.... lunchtime tho now beer methinks!!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2010)

The irony, I got 3 new cans of butane ill never use now i got my bubblebags lol, if ya lived down the street u could have em lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2010)

I've got a huge can of gas that I got with one of my Xmas presents - A Creme Brullee kit!!!! lol. You'd need to do lots of digging to get to my pad though...soz.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> The irony, I got 3 new cans of butane ill never use now i got my bubblebags lol, if ya lived down the street u could have em lol.


hahah cheers man ive got some in the post and i think im gonna give the camping gas a go, ill just refine the oil after 



DST said:


> I've got a huge can of gas that I got with one of my Xmas presents - A Creme Brullee kit!!!! lol. You'd need to do lots of digging to get to my pad though...soz.



a creme brulee kit eh! now thats a xmas present!! top 

i was looking in wickes before and they sell massive tubes of it but its mixed with propane, i wonder apart from the extra risk of going up in a ball of flames would it still be suitable for extracting thc/ have any side effects.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 7, 2010)

side effects = DEATH only jokin mate i dont know really. hows it goin don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

good man im holed up in ma crib watching lovejoy be a mean fucker in 'deadwood' 

dossing bout on the net occaisional email to do. bout to think about kicking up some honey oil at the end of this episode.

hows tricks your end willy


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 7, 2010)

same old same old mate..weed work food and growrooms lol.. not been on in a few days cos the w/rhino has had me pinned to the couch lol. this snow is nasty innit, we got about twelve inch's or some shit and my growroom is too cold...good thing is we cant work cos of it so i go in the morning then get sent home with full pay....nice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

haha yeah the merry go round is still kicking, im actually ok with the snow i dont drive so its just a slight inconvenience i was gutted that wickes didnt sell sledges tho 

im smoking months old cheese tonight watchin funny people its pretty good, my heads all floaty.

i heard that the rhino is heavy stuff, i cant deal with the couchlock stuff half a pipe too much n it feels uncomfortable.


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2010)

Some lads from the Wolves area came into this gaf I was in, they had brought some W/Rhino over with them on the plane...they where super proud of it, didn't smoke it though -baccy in it.

it's only little kids who get to go on sledges here, mainly because someone has to pull the buggers the place is so flat. no grown up would ever pull another grown up at a slow pace through the snow, unless they were, eh, super friendly.....Don't think I have ever seen one for sale here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

man BnQ flog them here for a tenner just a sheet of plastic with handles haha

aye its a british thing poluting great gear with tobacco, i did it for years then saw the light.

hey man i was wondering in Adam do folks still smoke baccy in joints in the coffee shops on the sly or is it totally frowned upon?

you should be ice skating down the waterways! not sledging


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2010)

for some  baccy in joints is a money-saving method 

i'd roll plain ganj if i could afford it and had enough, but i have to make di with around a gram per day so it's gotta be spraead when it can


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

i hear that i used to put less and less baccy in really like a cm of a tab just to help it burn then i thought why am i bothering i could save myself buying tabs all together 

its false economy a pipe or a bucket will get you more wrecked on a 1/5 of the dope than a joint any day of the week. your just hooked on nicotine man


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2010)

me too i have that nicoteen noose round my neck lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 7, 2010)

_I don't do buckets bongs or pipes they make me cough my freckle up. _


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> me too i have that nicoteen noose round my neck lol


took me 10 years to get free man, tried 3 times thought i was a non smoker, stopped for 6 months then just started again. now im the worst kind of smoker...

a reformed one!!



oscaroscar said:


> _I don't do buckets bongs or pipes they make me cough my freckle up. _


thing is after a while of smoking just dope you get used to taking small hits and not coughin your hoop up.


----------



## kmoo (Jan 7, 2010)

i have the weirdest taste in my mouth lol kinda taste i used to wake up with after a big night of fuck knows what. haha. was i sexually abused in my sleep? lol meh, it's not really abuse if you dont remember. like a tree in the woods, does it make any sound when it falls? well yes, it does, but it doesn't matter! ha

even when i was still on the cigs i smoked green - i guess i'm a bit of a hippie sometimes lol i enjoy my weed experience. off the cigs for a few months now, yay me. wouldn't dream of taining my lovely frosty nugs with that smelly shite lol 

ugh my head is not on right this morning, feel like i've been fucked in the ear by a steam train. there's an iou note where my brain used to be and a strange echo of a cricket somewhere in my frontal lobe.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2010)

that's the thing with me, it's an odd one (although i'll admit i've started smoking the odd cigarette at work, mainly from stress though) i smoke tobacco all evening like every evening with my joints, but i will happily go any amount of time without tobacco, yet i just prefere joints. nothing get's me as stoned. i can roll up one joint, and that will smoke with me for an hour, and i will get utterly destroyed for that hour, i can roll up a blunt using 3-5g of good bud, and i'll be no different afterwards to had i smoked a joint. for me half the love of smoking and getting high, well it's about smoking and getting high, i enjoy the experience, i get a bit bored once i've finished my joint, i just love to have someting to pick up have a tasty toke and put down, and for it not to cost the moon (although 8 weeks from now, and i'll be buying ocb x-pert reg's again for some monster biftas


----------



## kmoo (Jan 7, 2010)

alright lovely peoples i need your help, nothing gang related, far far more important. we need to name the mouse lol

mini me and the lot of us are struggling, ha. so it's little, white and has massive ears lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2010)

mighty (the) mouse! does he have pink feet.


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2010)

kmoo said:


> alright lovely peoples i need your help, nothing gang related, far far more important. we need to name the mouse lol
> 
> mini me and the lot of us are struggling, ha. so it's little, white and has massive ears lol



call him colin or alan lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2010)

i like colin. but i have a feeling we're not gonna be too useful  leme smoke something more and we'll see what happens


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2010)

we just got one of those eyetoy eyepet things for the ps3. He will draw what ever u draw if u hold it up to the camera lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2010)

hahaa, and i got Brail, ona 42 42" tv and 360 controller left, right, jump a bit and right right right clouds wheeee  i'm the image of society!


----------



## kmoo (Jan 7, 2010)

oh yeah, forgot to mention it's a female mouse lol went and got another one for my other daughter as there was a bit of friction. have now learnt the one i got first is pregnant lol so i'm callin her tubs for now. i got her out and put her on my chest, my friend's rats love boobs so i figured it was a good place for it and she shat into my bra then pissed all over my tits, i normally charge heaps for that lol


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2010)

Eeeck^^^^literally. Sorry, Kmoo, but I am a mouse killer, got bad history with them. And helaas, they do tend to pee and shit a lot, nervous little critters.


----------



## smokebros (Jan 8, 2010)

keep pimpin pimpin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2010)

kmoo said:


> i have the weirdest taste in my mouth lol kinda taste i used to wake up with after a big night of fuck knows what. haha. was i sexually abused in my sleep? lol meh, it's not really abuse if you dont remember. like a tree in the woods, does it make any sound when it falls? well yes, it does, but it doesn't matter! ha
> _ROHYPNOL jks_
> even when i was still on the cigs i smoked green - i guess i'm a bit of a hippie sometimes lol i enjoy my weed experience. off the cigs for a few months now, yay me. wouldn't dream of taining my lovely frosty nugs with that smelly shite lol
> 
> ugh my head is not on right this morning, feel like i've been fucked in the ear by a steam train. there's an iou note where my brain used to be and a strange echo of a cricket somewhere in my frontal lobe.


lolololol


tip top toker said:


> that's the thing with me, it's an odd one (although i'll admit i've started smoking the odd cigarette at work, mainly from stress though) i smoke tobacco all evening like every evening with my joints, but i will happily go any amount of time without tobacco, yet i just prefere joints. nothing get's me as stoned. i can roll up one joint, and that will smoke with me for an hour, and i will get utterly destroyed for that hour, i can roll up a blunt using 3-5g of good bud, and i'll be no different afterwards to had i smoked a joint. for me half the love of smoking and getting high, well it's about smoking and getting high, i enjoy the experience, i get a bit bored once i've finished my joint, i just love to have someting to pick up have a tasty toke and put down, and for it not to cost the moon (although 8 weeks from now, and i'll be buying ocb x-pert reg's again for some monster biftas



haha i used to smoke blunts like that just pick it up 3-4 tokes be battered for an hour then hit it again a big blunt would last days. Im going to spend some money on a decent bong soon i love my fdd pipe but a nice bong is needed. 


kmoo said:


> alright lovely peoples i need your help, nothing gang related, far far more important. we need to name the mouse lol
> 
> mini me and the lot of us are struggling, ha. so it's little, white and has massive ears lol





tip top toker said:


> mighty (the) mouse! does he have pink feet.


I'd call them fistfight and whirlwind or danger but thats just me haha


mr west said:


> we just got one of those eyetoy eyepet things for the ps3. He will draw what ever u draw if u hold it up to the camera lol


nice toy 


tip top toker said:


> hahaa, and i got Brail, ona 42 42" tv and 360 controller left, right, jump a bit and right right right clouds wheeee  i'm the image of society!


brail on a telly !?!? lol i need some of what you toke man


kmoo said:


> oh yeah, forgot to mention it's a female mouse lol went and got another one for my other daughter as there was a bit of friction. have now learnt the one i got first is pregnant lol so i'm callin her tubs for now. i got her out and put her on my chest, my friend's rats love boobs so i figured it was a good place for it and she shat into my bra then pissed all over my tits, i normally charge heaps for that lol



hahahah no good dirty rat bastard hahaha 

so your going to have a large family of mice fairly soon hahah your going to need about half a dozen names, man baby mice are some ugly ass things, rather you than me kmoo!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2010)

well i went to work today to pick up my butane and low and behold the tins are fucking tiny very pure butane in very small tins  had to buy 7 tins of ronson from the asian shop he didnt even bat an eyelid just took the money and bagged them up. 

honey oil tomorrow today has been a sea of dope fuelled fun.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2010)

haha, not brail brail it's a silly computer game that is stupidly simple yet fucks your mind all at the same time. there is literally left right jump and rewind time  it's a good game just to disolve into


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2010)

hahah for a minute by brain was like he has some super tv oif the future for blind people......... been tokin today

sweet afghani delicious & jack 47










tent


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 8, 2010)

Is the tent all DQ Don? It looks the nuts. How does the DQ smoke?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2010)

cheers osc man nah theres 6 large DQ's doing good i think topping them was the wrong move last time theres a little chiesel, heavy duty fruity and early durban so far they havent shown sex but its still early days.

the DQ is nice smoke i wouldnt say the flavour represented the chees or cinderella too well tho but what it is is tasty lol looks the part too


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2010)

Looking good there Don. that light looks kinda like mine, lol So I went out to get a connector for the lamp in good ol Holland. I had to end up going to a specialist store, everyone sold E27 connections, not E40. You would think NL being the grow lamp capital of Europe (you gotta see the sodium glow when you are coming into land at Schiphol (tomatoes, strawberries, etc, huge bloody greenhouse of them) but can you get an E40 connection, nah, that's industrial. Or so the guy in the shop told me, 15 euro for the connector (pi$$in maself - 25% of the cost of the bulb) Anyway, it's all good. Tomorrow I think I'll set to work on getting my veg unit sorted. 

Going into 12/12 very soon. Every cloud has a silver lining though, got the GBP refund on the overcharge which was sweet.

Looking forward to the pictorial on yer oil bru. Peace out and enjoy the night.

DST


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 8, 2010)

The yeild ain't too good though is it? I don't really do it for yeild. Mind you my 7oz Jack flash was no slouch lol but it took its sweet time doing it 12 flipping weeks


----------



## kmoo (Jan 8, 2010)

haha don, my little asian lady who sells the butane has cracked onto the kind of custom she gets and has started selling little gram bags and sticks lol clever bitch

i've been roofied before, it didn't feel like that LOL 

they are definitely way cuter than the nasty ones that invaded the house when the house across the road was knocked down. those ones were brown and had a weird lookin snout about them. i really like the second one we bought, my older daughter has given it the standard name of cookie, but the other one is now tubs von bitzenface

if tubs does end up pushin out a bunch of naked little balls of ugly i might put her slutty arse and her little bastards through the letter box of the guy across the road. prick keeps parking directly across from my driveway and i like to reverse in, dick lol


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 8, 2010)

hehe think you need some more lights bro  im being a cunny funt btw as you can only see 1cfl in the pic lol. 

the babies look nice  thanks for the eye candies hehe


----------



## rasclot (Jan 9, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> lookin nice don are u gonna put ur cfls on the bottom like i did? i was thinkin of gettin another 2 for the top wot do ya reckon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2010)

DST said:


> Looking good there Don. that light looks kinda like mine, lol So I went out to get a connector for the lamp in good ol Holland. I had to end up going to a specialist store, everyone sold E27 connections, not E40. You would think NL being the grow lamp capital of Europe (you gotta see the sodium glow when you are coming into land at Schiphol (tomatoes, strawberries, etc, huge bloody greenhouse of them) but can you get an E40 connection, nah, that's industrial. Or so the guy in the shop told me, 15 euro for the connector (pi$$in maself - 25% of the cost of the bulb) Anyway, it's all good. Tomorrow I think I'll set to work on getting my veg unit sorted.
> 
> Going into 12/12 very soon. Every cloud has a silver lining though, got the GBP refund on the overcharge which was sweet.
> 
> ...


shitter man sorry to hear that, the cheapest i could find for the converter was £15.10 ecluding VAT  15 euro aint bad, still unexpected but was it overall under the cost of the same over in holland? 

folks always say its not exciting till you flip the bitches 12/12 but i love it start to finish! tho ive always got at least a few in 12/12 haha

pics coming soon

im mos def enjoying tonight ive had a hard day 



oscaroscar said:


> The yeild ain't too good though is it? I don't really do it for yeild. Mind you my 7oz Jack flash was no slouch lol but it took its sweet time doing it 12 flipping weeks



well im not writing her off just yet, i think their going to be much better untopped and with 2/3 of the number under 300W more light should show me what she'd capable of. watch this space.... for err 7 weeks or so hahaa

but yeah the yeild wasnt great last time the dope for me isnt that special either to be honest its good nice social happy buzz but nowt exceptional




kmoo said:


> haha don, my little asian lady who sells the butane has cracked onto the kind of custom she gets and has started selling little gram bags and sticks lol clever bitch
> hahah very enterprising, does she sell dank or shwag !? you wouldnt find places like that in the uk well i havent yet.
> i've been roofied before, it didn't feel like that LOL
> 
> ...


im going to learn to drive this year im not looking forward to it one bit ill have to halve or more more drinking 


Jester88 said:


> hehe think you need some more lights bro  im being a cunny funt btw as you can only see 1cfl in the pic lol.
> 
> the babies look nice  thanks for the eye candies hehe


lol yeah does look like ive got a forest running on a cfl huh more candy coming up!!!


rasclot said:


> Jester88 said:
> 
> 
> > lookin nice don are u gonna put ur cfls on the bottom like i did? i was thinkin of gettin another 2 for the top wot do ya reckon
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2010)

6.5 oz trim ground up in a blender





lots of tins of gas





fill the tube with the ground trim end cap on and squeeze the butane through approx 2/3 a tin per tube 





the butane and thc drips out into the tray





pyrex tray in a roasting tray full of hot water out the kettle






butane bubbling off, quite enchanting





slight accident trying to scrape it up with a razor





had to roll a bit of ground up weed around a bowl ended up with this hash ish lump of gooey dope





the lump to the left. 

then i licked my fingers for a while and stuck my mouth together like id had 3 wham bars jammed in me chops, made my tongue end go numb.

im gonna go hit some more its been a long day ive been putting up window insulation and ran out half way through, got a taxi to take me to the bnq, had a pipe afore i left n the taxi driver rolls up dr dre bouncin n says to me i like your aftershave 

happy toking peeps!


----------



## rasclot (Jan 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 6.5 oz trim ground up in a blender
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks propa nice mate i should of done that with mine


----------



## kmoo (Jan 9, 2010)

oh nah i meant she sells em empty lol all my drought issues would have been solved if i could pick up cheeky dank from the lil old ciggy lady

i only got my drivers licence 2 years ago, and i'm no spring chicken lol 

are you using bottle/cheese cloth or just plasting it in the pyrex don?


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 10, 2010)

told yas it works, now that smartas on ma hash thread can shut the fuck up lmfao.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 6.5 oz trim ground up in a blender
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that last sentence should be my new sig lmao. i would be crackin the fuck up if i was stoned and that shit happened. thanks for the hash tut too. id love to smoke that.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice one Don, kinda lost you though after the boiling water...so you added the gas to the hot water and the trim?....or am I missing a picture. Hash looks very sweet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2010)

rasclot said:


> looks propa nice mate i should of done that with mine


with the amount of trim you had from all them trees it would have been good to do a side by side bubble hash and oil comparison with the weed it was made from hmmm 


kmoo said:


> oh nah i meant she sells em empty lol all my drought issues would have been solved if i could pick up cheeky dank from the lil old ciggy lady
> she's selling empty gas tins with dope in !?!?im lost off somewhere. and i havent had a toke yet this morning!?!? think im going to fire up my hookah in the bath in a little while tho soapy suds and clouds from the buds!
> i only got my drivers licence 2 years ago, and i'm no spring chicken lol
> are you using bottle/cheese cloth or just plasting it in the pyrex don?


nah the butane tube has a filter paper in it( which i forgot to put in a couple of times hence the little bits of dope leave you can see in the bubbling pic. id had several gins by that point.


Jester88 said:


> told yas it works, now that smartas on ma hash thread can shut the fuck up lmfao.


told who what where now!? we know your info's solid bro


mastakoosh said:


> that last sentence should be my new sig lmao. i would be crackin the fuck up if i was stoned and that shit happened. thanks for the hash tut too. id love to smoke that.


yeah it was kinda funny it was a bit awkward tho i could tell he was wanting to ask me for some but i played it down, giving taxi drivers who know your address dope is a bad idea even tho they have allsorts of connections. i can ring a taxi get in and ask him to take me to a whore a dealer for coke smack you name it, most of them sell knock off vodka out the back of their cabs


DST said:


> Nice one Don, kinda lost you though after the boiling water...so you added the gas to the hot water and the trim?....or am I missing a picture. Hash looks very sweet.



the pyrex sits in the hot water inside a baking tray the butane goes into the pyrex and not the water tho people do it that way as to make it easier to get off the pyrex. this stuff is like superglue once its set
 i forgot to take the pic of the honey oil tube so ill insert one into the sequence from a previous oil run


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2010)

ok for DST a revised version


Don Gin and Ton said:


> 6.5 oz trim ground up in a blender
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2010)

Cheers Don, so the tube is bought specifically for this then? I have never really done anything other than bubble hash or varieties of that technique, so this is quite intriguing.


----------



## mr west (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.redeyefrog.co.uk/Honey_bee_Extractor.html
yeah u can get em from a lot of places dst. Dont pay any more than 20 quid tho lol. I prolly wont bother with mine now i got some bags lol but its a handy thing to have just in case.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2010)

DST said:


> Cheers Don, so the tube is bought specifically for this then? I have never really done anything other than bubble hash or varieties of that technique, so this is quite intriguing.


yeah its specifically designed tube, tho ive been coming to the realisation that its too small you can buy ones online about 3 x the size but for what they are they're very pricey. 

but you can use a plastic pop bottle to achieve the same results pop a few pin holes in the bottom where it pools and a larger hole in the screw cap to fit the butane tube through. 

i might see if i can find an engineering firm that would do a custom one for me its basically a plastic or metal tube with two endcaps and some holes drilled in the fancy ones have stands so you dont have to wear gloves nut i could forgo that for not spending £££'s

http://okief.com/bho1.html


----------



## rasclot (Jan 10, 2010)

i would of if i knew i could get an 8 bag bubble kit for £30 not 100+ that bubblebag.com ask for


----------



## DWR (Jan 10, 2010)

shit thats some tasty shit !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2010)

smoke report. 



fucked.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 10, 2010)

lol.

is it me or did you add some more pictures? cus before it just looked like you were cooking some shit and you got some goodz  it all makes sense today though


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 10, 2010)

ummmm 

i should also note ive found you can just let the oil dry up too. fdd does this andi must say im impressed though i just wouldnt have the patients to wait that long 

i like the keep some kiff method (leaf matter), not to be confused with your keif (hash as i take it). i just like how it makes it all the more managable and tbth the high aint much different except your oil is bonded to somethig already and depending on method of smoking this is a good thing as it doesnt melt and end up lost in the stem waiting for the next time you run out and need the resin lmfao.

still smokeable on foil as spots etc just leaves some shit behind as does the gold bag on some occasions say second or third run. ive seen lots of hash do this thats why i only like my own. 

ive made the best hash out of anyone i know since the start of high school all them years ago hehe, though it was normally butane and metho then. a little bit of he gumby method (wasnt referred to as that then just ice water hash  )

it was truly awsome stuff looks like whats in your dish . thats why i give you an A+

what did you mean by smoke report fucked??


----------



## kmoo (Jan 11, 2010)

it's currently 43 degrees here, fuck that lol

i'm sweatin in bad places


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> what did you mean by smoke report fucked??


 I think he meant that's how he felt after a smoke, fucked. Sounds good, just the way I like to be.

I may give this a go in the future, at the moment, just the thought of buying yet more gear puts me off - that's what happens when you start fannying around with your grow area, Oh I'll just buy that, oh and I'll get that as well, and before you know it, that DIY grow, is no longer as Blue Peter as it should be. I'll stick to bubble bags for the time being....got some shake and popcorn buds to do so was just looking at options. I want to do this at some point though just for the hell of it...

Thanks Don, and West for the link. Have a good weeks folks.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> lol.
> 
> is it me or did you add some more pictures? cus before it just looked like you were cooking some shit and you got some goodz  it all makes sense today though


Hahaa yeah i did i missed out the filling tubes with ganj step lol



Jester88 said:


> ummmm
> 
> i should also note ive found you can just let the oil dry up too. fdd does this andi must say im impressed though i just wouldnt have the patients to wait that long
> yeah i read that and even asked a few times but the chances of having weather like cali and being able to let it dry outdoors naturally are zero in the uk mate
> ...


i logged in to riu n realised i was just looking at the screen totally fazed out n thats all i could put n closed the laptop


kmoo said:


> it's currently 43 degrees here, fuck that lol
> 
> i'm sweatin in bad places



you jammy dodger! and your complaining bout it too. 



DST said:


> I think he meant that's how he felt after a smoke, fucked. Sounds good, just the way I like to be.
> indeedy
> I may give this a go in the future, at the moment, just the thought of buying yet more gear puts me off - that's what happens when you start fannying around with your grow area, Oh I'll just buy that, oh and I'll get that as well, and before you know it, that DIY grow, is no longer as Blue Peter as it should be. I'll stick to bubble bags for the time being....got some shake and popcorn buds to do so was just looking at options. I want to do this at some point though just for the hell of it...
> 
> ...


to be honest i wouldnt bother putting anything in other than trim the return from bud over the joy of smoking the bud just isnt worth it imho.

bubble bags will give you a much more manageable end product or rather 3 or 5 grades of end product which wont still be stinking on your fingers 3 days later, seriously ive been washing my mits in nail polish remover for days. shits ingrained.

cheers for following all! back to the grindstone...


----------



## kmoo (Jan 11, 2010)

grass is always greener my good man lol snow is great, for a couple days then it's a pain in the hole, heat is the same - lovely for a couple of days but when it's 9:30 at night and it's still 39c it's takin the piss lol the cold showers are grand for my hair tho, it's all shiny n what not, haha.

my ladies are coping ok, i'm using an evaporative cooler in their grow room so combined with the heat it's makin it lovely and humid for them, tho now they're in flower i should probably go a bit easier on that. can't wait to make more bubblo hashi - it's my favourite thing


----------



## dankycheds (Jan 11, 2010)

nice don havin a little flik at ur porn nice grows man lov 2 make switch 2 coco think i will afta this 1 nicce man nicce


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 11, 2010)

dont worry bro once when i made metho/isopropyl i fucked up and ended up plooking like the incredible hulk for about a week on both my arms.. i was cocky and thought the ventilation would be good enough to use a stove with a flame. yup more fool me hehe it wasall good for like a few hours then whoof the flame came....

i ran that shuit outside good and fast splashing te crap everywhere and all on myself leaving me dyed green. (i smothered it out and let finish in hot water on electric stove. i was still in school in year 8 i think and the bloke who tought me warned me of it as the same thing happened to him only without flame he just spilled it on himself and said make sure you use an electric stove lmfao. 

yup i been makingthis shit a long time. 

i can totally relate to the whole fucked up cant write or do nothing thing as thats how i felt back then i hardly ever get that baked anymore ... even though i smoke way more.... i miss the giggles wich i rarely get anymore...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2010)

kmoo said:


> grass is always greener my good man lol snow is great, for a couple days then it's a pain in the hole, heat is the same - lovely for a couple of days but when it's 9:30 at night and it's still 39c it's takin the piss lol the cold showers are grand for my hair tho, it's all shiny n what not, haha.
> aye the grass is always greener your right. tho id rather be too hot than too cold lol i dont think i could work in 39c tho tbh
> my ladies are coping ok, i'm using an evaporative cooler in their grow room so combined with the heat it's makin it lovely and humid for them, tho now they're in flower i should probably go a bit easier on that. can't wait to make more bubblo hashi - it's my favourite thing


yeah be very wary of too much humidity mould is pain in the arse trust me i know hahaha bubble hash is lovely i have to say


dankycheds said:


> nice don havin a little flik at ur porn nice grows man lov 2 make switch 2 coco think i will afta this 1 nicce man nicce


thanks man yeah its just on the verge of being good to look at again 3 weeks in flower but still no major explosion of growth yet even with a blue spec bulb in the tent, going coco was probably the single biggest improvement in my grow, it was well worth it



Jester88 said:


> dont worry bro once when i made metho/isopropyl i fucked up and ended up plooking like the incredible hulk for about a week on both my arms.. i was cocky and thought the ventilation would be good enough to use a stove with a flame. yup more fool me hehe it wasall good for like a few hours then whoof the flame came....
> 
> i ran that shuit outside good and fast splashing te crap everywhere and all on myself leaving me dyed green. (i smothered it out and let finish in hot water on electric stove. i was still in school in year 8 i think and the bloke who tought me warned me of it as the same thing happened to him only without flame he just spilled it on himself and said make sure you use an electric stove lmfao.
> SWEET BABY JESUS AND THE ORPHANS LOL thats fucked up, but i guess it takes someone who's done it to know eh hahah lucky you didnt blow yourself to smithereens man.
> ...



yeah im not a fan of being that baked i prefer the giggly social stuff, but to achieve that from honey oil i think id have to use near as damnit straight sativa, which ive long been telling myself i need to get going. who knows i might just get round to it this summer


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 11, 2010)

im an indica fan lol. 

yeah umm a lot of shits not really as dangerous as you'd think . but yes that was a pretty stupid move hehe learnt that fast but since then found a lot of cool tricks to get a lot of jobs done hehe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2010)

not S DANGEROUS AS YOU THINK TILL YOU PUT IT IN MY HANDS MATE!


----------



## DWR (Jan 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> smoke report.
> 
> 
> 
> fucked.


----------



## kmoo (Jan 11, 2010)

oh i'd much rather be too cold than too hot, it's much easier to get warm than it is to cool down. i quite enjoyed the cold in england, tho i did not function well in snow lol and i'd be completely lost in the shite you guys are stuck in atm. that being said i had teh worst nights sleep ive had in a long time lol did not get cool at all overnight

i lost a prop full of seedlings to mould lol hydrogen peroxide is marvelous


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 11, 2010)

hmmm, anyone else ever bought a bag of weed with perlite in the bottom of it..

and cheers for that rep whoever it was (kmoo?) i try and be positive, it's just a bit of a losing fight some days. i had a meeting with the big cheese which started off him telling me maybe i shouldn't be working there an more, sooner than i'd hoped, and i was meant to bring it up, but that set me up to go on the utter offensive against my manager and things seem to be kicking some arse. the meeting has also given me some rather good ideas about what i might like to take on when i leave, missing degree in clinical psychology be damned 

and i wioll take pride in that i seem to be the person here who doesn't dabble in drugs  weed n beer foer me and i will NEVER touch anything else unless it's because i'm intentially trying to take advantage of my addictive personality 

friend went out on his 18th b.day and ended up du,mping £400 on sniff, i ust cannot even begin to comprehend that amount of money in one evening, in one month!  to each their own though,


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2010)

costs me about 3 pound a day in electric to smoke £40 worth aday lol. Falicity Kendel would be proud lol. Good life


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> costs me about 3 pound a day in electric to smoke £40 worth aday lol. Falicity Kendel would be proud lol. Good life


what light you runnnig for what without jumping to your thread? 600? was thinking about one mysel as i just don't think the 400w is quite enough.

and £40 is far more than i'd need, i think that with the time i have after work, i can just about finnish a nice 8th without just simply trying to go all out  weekends, that's a whole other story 

a joint an hour


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> what light you runnnig for what without jumping to your thread? 600? was thinking about one mysel as i just don't think the 400w is quite enough.
> 
> and £40 is far more than i'd need, i think that with the time i have after work, i can just about finnish a nice 8th without just simply trying to go all out  weekends, that's a whole other story
> 
> a joint an hour



yeah i rarley smoke 40 quids worth a day but could if i wanted to or if a few ppl came tround lol. I got a meger 400w at min but im running a 250w in veg + fan and pc and tv on most the day


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 11, 2010)

ah, i got a 300w a 150w a 400w a 42" tv a 32" tv another 42" tv 3 20"+ moniters, 3 computers a laptop a 350w subowoofer and 640w out of my amp and 3 sets of 5.1 going :S it's an elctronic household!

it's the winter gas bill i dread though


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah i rarley smoke 40 quids worth a day


 just on good days Mr West?


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2010)

DST said:


> just on good days Mr West?


some days yes its normaly in the early days after its reaady lol i slow down wen the jar gets half empty lol


----------



## kmoo (Jan 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> costs me about 3 pound a day in electric to smoke £40 worth aday lol. Falicity Kendel would be proud lol. Good life


you on the prepaid westy? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

kmoo said:


> oh i'd much rather be too cold than too hot, it's much easier to get warm than it is to cool down. i quite enjoyed the cold in england, tho i did not function well in snow lol and i'd be completely lost in the shite you guys are stuck in atm. that being said i had teh worst nights sleep ive had in a long time lol did not get cool at all overnight
> 
> i lost a prop full of seedlings to mould lol hydrogen peroxide is marvelous


give me the heat anyday im a sun worshipper at heart! the snows nearly gone its just at the annoying brown slush stage, neither nowt nor somethin... 


tip top toker said:


> hmmm, anyone else ever bought a bag of weed with perlite in the bottom of it..
> lol err cant say as i have fella
> and cheers for that rep whoever it was (kmoo?) i try and be positive, it's just a bit of a losing fight some days. i had a meeting with the big cheese which started off him telling me maybe i shouldn't be working there an more, sooner than i'd hoped, and i was meant to bring it up, but that set me up to go on the utter offensive against my manager and things seem to be kicking some arse. the meeting has also given me some rather good ideas about what i might like to take on when i leave, missing degree in clinical psychology be damned
> good to hear your getting a feel for your direction man, im going to be 28 this year and the only thing ive realised im actually good at is illegal. so im moving asap to somewhere i can kick it up a gear and make real scratch from it... only decision is spain or portugal and as all drugs are decriminalised in portugal i might go to spain hahaha
> ...


dont knock what youve not tried ttt man 400 notes on nosebag s a touch excessive but if you cant be excessive on your birthday when the fuck can you imo 


mr west said:


> costs me about 3 pound a day in electric to smoke £40 worth aday lol. Falicity Kendel would be proud lol. Good life


im a little worried about the bill but the fuckers put my gas and eleccy combined up to 90 bar a month to supposedly cover the winter extra use. im scared to read the meter.


tip top toker said:


> what light you runnnig for what without jumping to your thread? 600? was thinking about one mysel as i just don't think the 400w is quite enough.
> 
> and £40 is far more than i'd need, i think that with the time i have after work, i can just about finnish a nice 8th without just simply trying to go all out  weekends, that's a whole other story
> 
> a joint an hour


you lads toke a lot, i barely toke an 8th a week probably even less now im off the sniff. 


mr west said:


> yeah i rarley smoke 40 quids worth a day but could if i wanted to or if a few ppl came tround lol. I got a meger 400w at min but im running a 250w in veg + fan and pc and tv on most the day


you have cracking results for a 400 man. quite how you manage to get the results you do with 10ish plants in at a time im not sure, maybe you should jump up to the 600, yield through the roof


tip top toker said:


> ah, i got a 300w a 150w a 400w a 42" tv a 32" tv another 42" tv 3 20"+ moniters, 3 computers a laptop a 350w subowoofer and 640w out of my amp and 3 sets of 5.1 going :S it's an elctronic household!
> 
> it's the winter gas bill i dread though


me too man 


DST said:


> just on good days Mr West?





mr west said:


> some days yes its normaly in the early days after its reaady lol i slow down wen the jar gets half empty lol


easy to kick the backside out of it when your looking at jars n jars of dank eh westy


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 12, 2010)

haha, i dn't doubt i'd feckin love a line of coke or two or three or just a fucking table of it, but i do have an addicitve personality, and "just one joint" always ends up "ok this is really the last one"  haha, i'd fail


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh yes indeed lol, I might have to treat myself to a 600w. Id need a cool tube dunt i if im running 600 ina meter tent?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

hmmm yeah probably westy unless youve got really good air in and out, even then youd probably still need one in the summer if it ever comes....

youd probably be all right till about june hahah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, i dn't doubt i'd feckin love a line of coke or two or three or just a fucking table of it, but i do have an addicitve personality, and "just one joint" always ends up "ok this is really the last one"  haha, i'd fail



theres no such thing as one line of coke hahaahahah 

it truly is the white devil


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2010)

[youtube]/v/3FmgOEMKyzg&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

damn straight westy, i love that tune haaha ive already saved myself 120 squid just by having a smoke n a drink instead of the sniff


----------



## DWR (Jan 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> Oh yes indeed lol, I might have to treat myself to a 600w. Id need a cool tube dunt i if im running 600 ina meter tent?


DONT EVER BUY A FUCKING COOLTUBE UNLESS YOUR SPACE IS REALY REALLLLLLLLLLLY LIMITED !

ughh bigest mistake i made in my life was buying a shit cooltube, might aswell just use the 400w, with an adjust a wing.. will get u more weed than a cooltube with 600w.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 12, 2010)

i havent had anything for about 2 and a half years now .

miss it at times but it really is a better choice just to stick to the herb. i hardly even drink...


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh^^^^, I have bought two cool tubes and couldn't run the lights in the space I have without them, but then it is a 1.5mX1.2m area. It certainly gives me more space to work with, but then this is the first time with the cool tubes...we shall see.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

you know you can buy wings for the cooltube to give a better light spread D!?

im better off without the white stuff, its only now that i know im not allowing myself it that i really want it. its like smoking. im sure it will pass


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2010)

Being vertical, no point having reflectors, I have 360 degrees of light, lol. or so the theory goes.

Monkey on back alert...keep strong brother.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 12, 2010)

they could bring them out already attached and call them the Icarus lmfao. 

also i know what ya mean man after my head wasnt right for like 6 months lmfao. 

i still want to get on it when i drink 50% of the time lmfao. but i choose not too. plus im a believer in people ho live in glass houses shouldnt throw stones. though i was always respectable... imho all drugs arent that bad in moderation ive had my time with them and outgrown them. plus id like to keep the teeth i have left i like being able to chew food still lmfao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

man he beats the drum pretty heard and i just dance to the rhythm hahah 

yeah i figure about 6 months ill not even miss it or ill have broke n had some which i know will happen at the end of the footy season.... cup day session is a must 

yeah i value my teeth too hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

[youtube]CwCWvn60L3w&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2010)

Funny vid, Don. If you like that sort of music, check out Pigeon John, if you don't already know it...
http://www.myspace.com/pigeonjohn

[youtube]FVg6LhXCev8[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 12, 2010)

both banging songs there, love the trice one, epsecially when compton ass terry get's dancin to it 

my cooltube came with wings as standard that can be attached, they aim the light downwards, and as such were actually counter productive in my setup.

only beef i've got with my cooltube, or well beef my plants probably have with me about my cooltube, is it's full of dust so doubt shining as much as it should  gotta get around to cleaning it and sticking a filter in the wall vent. figure that my buds must pick up a good amount of crap


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 12, 2010)

I've got a 600w in a metre square and it works a treat. It was way too hot without it. The shade you get with them is shit though. I butchered my old one and bolted it on the tube


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

DST said:


> Funny vid, Don. If you like that sort of music, check out Pigeon John, if you don't already know it...
> http://www.myspace.com/pigeonjohn
> 
> hell yeah pidgeon john is kool
> ...


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 12, 2010)

nah, lgp said he (welshy) had an ear infection.... how that would mean he couldn't jump on the net i don't know, so yeah, lil bit concerened, he's been awol for a while now, hasn't been on msn whatsoever either.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 12, 2010)

ive sope to welshy on summit else and hes got an ear infection. its sent his whole world on its arse


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 12, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ive sope to welshy on summit else and hes got an ear infection. its sent his whole world on its arse


plus he's stoned out of his mind off the haze lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL alright or some i suppose.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 12, 2010)

don found this...> https://www.rollitup.org/groups/coco-growers-group.html


----------



## kmoo (Jan 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> give me the heat anyday im a sun worshipper at heart! the snows nearly gone its just at the annoying brown slush stage, neither nowt nor somethin...
> 
> dont knock what youve not tried ttt man 400 notes on nosebag s a touch excessive but if you cant be excessive on your birthday when the fuck can you imo
> 
> ...


 
most brits i know are sun lovers - i think it's self preservation or something coz the second the sun comes out the beer gardens fill up to the brim, the old fellas sit in their concrete backyards with their shirts off - last time here the inlaws would just take the fold out chairs to the middle of the back yard and roll up their trousers and sit, just sit in the sun in the middle of the garden, for hours lol 

being how different and potentially harmful the sun is here tho we are taught to fear it, we are told to always stay in shade, slip slop slap etc. i hate heat, but i love swimming - so about 26c is perfect for me, anything about 33ish is yuk.

i've just remembered while writing my little story here that i had the weirdest dream lol i can't remember who it was but i was hanging out with one of the dudes from riu and his girlfriend went mental and told me to get out of the house lol oh and one of my plants was a hermie in my dream, i found a cluster of seeds sitting in a bud spot lol haha, weed dreams. i picked up some lovely sativa yesterday, maybe it's makin me dream weed


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2010)

I think if i have to get a cool tube i may as well get a double and run two 400w instead. Or would that be too hot?


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2010)

kmoo said:


> most brits i know are sun lovers - i think it's self preservation or something coz the second the sun comes out the beer gardens fill up to the brim, the old fellas sit in their concrete backyards with their shirts off - last time here the inlaws would just take the fold out chairs to the middle of the back yard and roll up their trousers and sit, just sit in the sun in the middle of the garden, for hours lol
> 
> being how different and potentially harmful the sun is here tho we are taught to fear it, we are told to always stay in shade, slip slop slap etc. i hate heat, but i love swimming - so about 26c is perfect for me, anything about 33ish is yuk.
> 
> i've just remembered while writing my little story here that i had the weirdest dream lol i can't remember who it was but i was hanging out with one of the dudes from riu and his girlfriend went mental and told me to get out of the house lol oh and one of my plants was a hermie in my dream, i found a cluster of seeds sitting in a bud spot lol haha, weed dreams. i picked up some lovely sativa yesterday, maybe it's makin me dream weed


i had a weird dream about non flipable duvets, its always that firstt pee wake up about 5.30am that i remember some inane nonsensacle rubbish i was dreaming then promptly forget it the second i get back to sleep lol. Talking of which, one more spliff then bedybyes for me lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2010)

kmoo said:


> most brits i know are sun lovers - i think it's self preservation or something coz the second the sun comes out the beer gardens fill up to the brim, the old fellas sit in their concrete backyards with their shirts off - last time here the inlaws would just take the fold out chairs to the middle of the back yard and roll up their trousers and sit, just sit in the sun in the middle of the garden, for hours lol
> shit thats me never mind old fogies haha deck chair nee sun cream an 8 pack of beers some tunes an a couple of buddies to toke with haha
> 
> being how different and potentially harmful the sun is here tho we are taught to fear it, we are told to always stay in shade, slip slop slap etc. i hate heat, but i love swimming - so about 26c is perfect for me, anything about 33ish is yuk.
> ...



hahaha dream cheater!!!!! my lass has given me grief before for dream cheating on her. she was more bothered that i was wearing zebra print cargo pants tho for some reason?!  


mr west said:


> I think if i have to get a cool tube i may as well get a double and run two 400w instead. Or would that be too hot?


i think 800 w in your meter square would be overkill up to a 600 without the tube or get the bigger tent a go LARGE, i kinda wished id gone for a 1.5 x 1.5 with a 1000w but thinking about it the heat problems i had last year it would have been charcoal all round


mr west said:


> i had a weird dream about non flipable duvets, its always that firstt pee wake up about 5.30am that i remember some inane nonsensacle rubbish i was dreaming then promptly forget it the second i get back to sleep lol. Talking of which, one more spliff then bedybyes for me lol



hahah no flippable duvets!?!? your smoking some good shit westy

so the order went today for cherry cheese = exodus cheese x ( cherry assasin x heath's black rose )

if it lives up to the pedigree im going to stop fannying about with loads of strains and dial one or 2 in. i might even start doing a grade A and B, do half tent primo half tent something still good n strong just not the stupid priced beans something commercial yielding.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> I think if i have to get a cool tube i may as well get a double and run two 400w instead. Or would that be too hot?


 Why not add a 250 MH? Or get one of those 300w CFL's.
Even with the cool tubes, I have got 1.2mX1.5 and the 600 and 400's are banging out toasty temps (the MH is hotter than the HPS) I was thinking of running them in split shifts for part of the time, seeing that MJ, like most commerical farming crops, only really needs 7 hours of direct sun...


Glad you dig the Pigeon, Don.


----------



## inked (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Don, hows things mate....i see your using your airpots, what do you think of them?? i havent got round to using mine yet as i've had to put my next grow on hold. I'm gutted, all because the local scumbags are driving around with a thermal image detector checking for any abnormal heat comming from lofts etc....then kicking front doors off and robbing anyone they suspect of growing!! its a fukkin joke, i know of about 5 people who have been done over in the past month!! rant over lol


----------



## kmoo (Jan 13, 2010)

westy - totally not what i was talkin about but you are awesome lol rock on with yer non flippable duvet

don i hate to think of the quality of lady who'd be interested in cheatin with some lad in zebra print cargo pants but sex in dreams doesn't usually mean infidelity at all lol mine wasn't a sexy sexy dream tho, i was literally hangin out with him - gettin high, playin video games eatin sometin rubbish lol but she came in and overheard something he'd said to me or something, got it all messed up in her head and went off on my arse lol i have a slightly negative view of the female emotional state, it clearly manifests in my dreams


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Kmoo, how is you??? Im watching amytiville horrer the original lol, baked out my bonce lol.


----------



## kmoo (Jan 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> Hey Kmoo, how is you??? Im watching amytiville horrer the original lol, baked out my bonce lol.


awesome!! lol i'm baked watchin dr phil! haha. i woke up at 6 this morning with a migraine startin so i hit the bongs immediately, had a nap and a chuck then some more bongs lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2010)

lsd or extracy is good for averting a migrain lol. I have a mate who has migrainus nuralga and cluster head aches, she has a botle of oxegyne in her car incase she has attacks wile shes driving also they give her an epipen thing. Im so glad i dunt get head aches especialy. If i have a migrain it dunt hurt i just go blind in one eye lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

inked said:


> Hey Don, hows things mate....i see your using your airpots, what do you think of them?? i havent got round to using mine yet as i've had to put my next grow on hold. I'm gutted, all because the local scumbags are driving around with a thermal image detector checking for any abnormal heat comming from lofts etc....then kicking front doors off and robbing anyone they suspect of growing!! its a fukkin joke, i know of about 5 people who have been done over in the past month!! rant over lol


fuck thats not good. i used to worry bout the pork chopper but i realised its flight routine path is over my house at about half 11 every evening. took me a good while to not get freaked out by it. i know its cold at night but the simple answer is run the lights through the day. the chopper usually only looks for toe rags at night with the thermal cam. 

unless they're specifically targeting growers then the only thing you can do is insulate the room its in. ( ive given quite a bit of thought to this )

well the airpots seem to be good stuff my only gripe is watering them is a bit of nightmare. ive been watering from the top and very slowly as the feed just drips straight out of the airholes... surprisingly  


kmoo said:


> westy - totally not what i was talkin about but you are awesome lol rock on with yer non flippable duvet
> why was it non flippable!!?!?
> don i hate to think of the quality of lady who'd be interested in cheatin with some lad in zebra print cargo pants but sex in dreams doesn't usually mean infidelity at all lol mine wasn't a sexy sexy dream tho, i was literally hangin out with him - gettin high, playin video games eatin sometin rubbish lol but she came in and overheard something he'd said to me or something, got it all messed up in her head and went off on my arse lol i have a slightly negative view of the female emotional state, it clearly manifests in my dreams


i was just jokin with ya on the dreamcheating pet!

i think i may have been dream cheating with a bloke hence the gay pants!?!? 

i really dont have that coherence in my dreams. very rarely will they even be vivid to the point of knowing whats happening, i think i regress to a neolithic emotional level in my dream state, that or im just stupid 


mr west said:


> Hey Kmoo, how is you??? Im watching amytiville horrer the original lol, baked out my bonce lol.


old skool frightener nice choice westy


kmoo said:


> awesome!! lol i'm baked watchin dr phil! haha. i woke up at 6 this morning with a migraine startin so i hit the bongs immediately, had a nap and a chuck then some more bongs lol



hey kmoo i read the other day in the metro that apparently you can reduce the likelyhood of having migraines by wearing sunglasses in bed, something about the light firing down down the receptor int he brain causing the pain. 

check it http://www.metro.co.uk/news/808509-migraine-wear-sunglasses-in-bed

2 of 3 Sensi purple stars are up and have their first true leaves the other bean is just poking out but deciding if it wants to play or not.

3 floaters had cracked and were showing tap but i put them into coco earlier than i would normally hoping for the best but their not showing anything 

cali orange is also up and looking good!

check out my freak leaf on the sweet afghan delicious this looks like its going to be some mean indica


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2010)

im gonna have to crack some of my floaters to see if its that batch of em. Well for the price of em i wont lose sleep if they dunt go but i really wanna see what they like lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

well they had cracked but a good day n half later than the purple stars so idk maybe they'll come up maybe they wont i think the temp in my room is probably slowing them down a bit too


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2010)

is it a tad cool then? I was gonna put the heated prop on to see if i can get em up lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

thats a damn good idea westy i might crack another 3 when i get in if i cant see any sign of life. knowing my luck tho ill end up with 6 plants and no room for them...


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2010)

lol but remember thgey r reg seeds so could be worth doing to get the amount of fems avalible lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

i know yeah, ive got 3 reg purple stars on the go 3 reg floaters i was working on maybe ending up with 3 or 4 girls i popped a fem orange bud and the SAD n jack47 are fems too 

its windup mate for sure


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2010)

Dat's a crazi lookin leaf bru.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah like webbed feet on one side n the other not, i do love an irregular plant.

gonna order me a couple of oxypots for mothers.

looking for a commercial indica 

so far i like the look of 

heavy duty fruity
ceres seeds white indica

anyone any input on a heavy producer?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

i was looking at those oxypots. they look pretty damn neat and compact and value for what they do, and for mothers they'd be great.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah i doubt id use them for a full crop but for mothers where you want lots or rapid growth it should be great, and it gives me my first go at DWC. ive been thinking more and more about a hydro setup


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah, for a whole tent, it would be a mare making sure every pot had the right water level PPM and such, so went with the 2 totes. i couldn't find any measurements for them but i could have one on each side of my tent and have the prop for the clones in the middle. i'll only ever have 4 clones going, so i don't need all the space in the tent. my amte was reccomedning for me to grow the clones up for only about a week, and then bung them straight into 12/12 due to the faster turnover rate with hydro. transplanting would also become a hell of a lot quicker and easier


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

I hadnt even considered needing to check the ppm i was just going to bung some nuted water in and see how she fares. 

yeah i hear the hydro set ups finish plants a good week or so faster


----------



## Maryjane123 (Jan 14, 2010)

Just seen your honey oil man
(Havent been gettin online as much recently)

Critical Mass is a huge yielder, go with that shouldnt let u down

All the best fella.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

easy bud! yeah the critical mass does look good i was shying away from the big bud strains who knows i might have auditions for the commercial strain haha

take it easy fella!


----------



## Maryjane123 (Jan 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy bud! yeah the critical mass does look good i was shying away from the big bud strains who knows i might have auditions for the commercial strain haha
> 
> take it easy fella!


Good Luck Fella, hopefully you will find a suitable lady


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

well i think its a toss up between the critical mass and the white skunk i think ill do a run of each to find which is better but thats waaaaay down the line

if my floater beans dont pop im gonna flog your beans in to germ


----------



## Maryjane123 (Jan 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i think its a toss up between the critical mass and the white skunk i think ill do a run of each to find which is better but thats waaaaay down the line
> 
> if my floater beans dont pop im gonna flog your beans in to germ


I would go with CM 4sure, deffo onto a winner with that strain.

Cool man, if ya do will deffo keep an eye on em


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't know much about fully hydro but those autopots i've got have grown cheese a lot faster and better than the one i hand fed. I think its coz the plants take as much food/water as they need. I'm thinking of going hydro but the only down side is that you have to have all the plants at the same age and the same strain.

Sensi Jack Flash is a good yeilder and great quality. My most indica pheno (they were all indica) gave me 3 and a half oz from a 2 foot plant topped at the 10th node


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

i've opted for two totes meaning that i can work on a 4 week rotation. not too much of an issue if you're only getting a new strain each 4 weeks as opposed to whatever you have atm, but means i'll have 4 cheese to harvest followed a month later by 4 LSD folloewd a month later by Lemon haze etc. give it a month or two and i'll have enough selection not to worry about it, unless i smoke it alll 

i shall see how it goes, but i know what you mean about the autopots, right now i know all 3 of mine would enjoy a water but i don't really have the effort to do it today, that's where the dwc idea came in


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 14, 2010)

What is dwc? I'm a bit of a noob


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

deep water culture bubbleponics. a big ass bucket of water with a pump and an air stone. as simple as hydro comes it seems. 

and i'm a total noob myself, i'm on my 3rd grow, have only sucessfullly harvested 3 plants, and i've gone from soil to coco to hydro, i seem to make every day a learning curve  keep me on my toes as they say


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been doing it just over a year. You're right i do seem to learn something new everyday. I've had a few good results but there is always room for improvement. I've always used soil, plagron batmix but now i layer the soil with hydro pebbles so its a 50 50 mix and that works in my autopots, so far lol


----------



## kmoo (Jan 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> lsd or extracy is good for averting a migrain lol. I have a mate who has migrainus nuralga and cluster head aches, she has a botle of oxegyne in her car incase she has attacks wile shes driving also they give her an epipen thing. Im so glad i dunt get head aches especialy. If i have a migrain it dunt hurt i just go blind in one eye lol


oh westy, sure that aint a tumor man? lol that's pretty intense


Don i remembered who it was! lol Ninja! haha, how funny. from what i know his girl is quite nice. i only remember a dream every couple of months, and the rude ones are always about girls! i'm a gay dreamer too lol last was meagan fox and the one before was that lass out of amelie


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

[youtube]zFavW0bfbZc[/youtube]

haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I don't know much about fully hydro but those autopots i've got have grown cheese a lot faster and better than the one i hand fed. I think its coz the plants take as much food/water as they need. I'm thinking of going hydro but the only down side is that you have to have all the plants at the same age and the same strain.
> yeah i see the logic that if its roots are in the water constantly its impossible to over or under feed with the added bonus of an airstone for extra oxygen. when i go down to the hobbyist grower i think ill go hydro similar to Mammath. but probably one of those 4 pot bubbler jobs
> 
> http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?page=1/PROD/BPBP
> ...


thats pretty good, and a nice strain too but im wanting minimum 4 oz from a commercial but actually i want nearer 5-6 haha greedy fucker i am.


tip top toker said:


> i've opted for two totes meaning that i can work on a 4 week rotation. not too much of an issue if you're only getting a new strain each 4 weeks as opposed to whatever you have atm, but means i'll have 4 cheese to harvest followed a month later by 4 LSD folloewd a month later by Lemon haze etc. give it a month or two and i'll have enough selection not to worry about it, unless i smoke it alll
> now thats a good rotation man, youd have to be going some to get through thatmany plants worth by the time the next lots ready. gives you a good chance to keep some curing tho
> i shall see how it goes, but i know what you mean about the autopots, right now i know all 3 of mine would enjoy a water but i don't really have the effort to do it today, that's where the dwc idea came in





oscaroscar said:


> What is dwc? I'm a bit of a noob





tip top toker said:


> deep water culture bubbleponics. a big ass bucket of water with a pump and an air stone. as simple as hydro comes it seems.
> 
> and i'm a total noob myself, i'm on my 3rd grow, have only sucessfullly harvested 3 plants, and i've gone from soil to coco to hydro, i seem to make every day a learning curve  keep me on my toes as they say


i have tosay ive not seen anyone switch their grow style quiter as quickly TTT


oscaroscar said:


> I've been doing it just over a year. You're right i do seem to learn something new everyday. I've had a few good results but there is always room for improvement. I've always used soil, plagron batmix but now i layer the soil with hydro pebbles so its a 50 50 mix and that works in my autopots, so far lol


thats it man its a constant improvement thing. its the only thing ive strived to be better and better at.


kmoo said:


> oh westy, sure that aint a tumor man? lol that's pretty intense
> 
> Don i remembered who it was! lol Ninja! haha, how funny. from what i know his girl is quite nice. i only remember a dream every couple of months, and the rude ones are always about girls! i'm a gay dreamer too lol last was meagan fox and the one before was that lass out of amelie


ooo eeer missus aye that amelie's a right sort eh its the severe bob n cheeky grin


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

that multi pot hydro system, i was looing at it and it does look rather nice. the only thing i was worried about is that i assume it will jsut feed all the pots the sme strength stuff. so you couldn't really get away with putting your clones into it at the same time as your others are just finnishing up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

good point mabye a graduating oxy pot tfor the first week or so then link it to the big tank.

at the moment tho i feed my veg girls the same as my flowering except the flowering get the cannaboost too!?

im clearly gonna need to do a lot more research before i jump to hydro


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

i need to pick up some boosters at some point to go alongside the A and B. i've got big bud, but i'm wanting some pk13 thingy


----------



## rasclot (Jan 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good point mabye a graduating oxy pot tfor the first week or so then link it to the big tank.
> 
> at the moment tho i feed my veg girls the same as my flowering except the flowering get the cannaboost too!?
> 
> im clearly gonna need to do a lot more research before i jump to hydro


 yeah man im stickin with coco manual feed i dont wanna change anythin if ur doin well with wot ur doin stick with it n perfect it that wot i reckon any way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i need to pick up some boosters at some point to go alongside the A and B. i've got big bud, but i'm wanting some pk13 thingy


its good stuff mate and wont break the bank


rasclot said:


> yeah man im stickin with coco manual feed i dont wanna change anythin if ur doin well with wot ur doin stick with it n perfect it that wot i reckon any way



aye thats it man just nail down your technique. im a long way off going hydro but i would like to try it some day. test the waters with me oxy pot carry on for the mother n see how i fare. 

im so close to being able to scale down and start my real experiments i can taste it haha


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

anything breaks the bank at the moment  i've got dry pasta for the next 2 weeks, but it's one of those things where i guess it's just sensible to buy money regardless. gonna give them a dose of Halo tonight and see what that's like


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

ouch man. January is harsh all round. i jut applied for a credit card to do a balance transfer n hopefully if i get it it will save me 80 bar a month.

id be getting an ounce on tick and flogging it mate


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

haha, i can't think of a single person i'd be able to sell to. only got one mate that smokes and he lives a few houses down the road from our dealer  i'd just smoke the thing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

lol unlucky man, may feb come soon!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

indeedy. gonna buy a half oucne when i can, but that's my weed for the month. busying myself with getting the tent downstairs. why does wood work have to entail so much feckin sawdust 

very good note, i just found weed! couple of nice buds sat in the bottom of my hanging boxes, must be ollllld but whey  baby joint


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

hey man things are on the up already !


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

here was me thinking quick 15 minute pull the tent into the bedroom. i'm sweating like a swine here, more work than i bargained on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

haha yeah the marketing says one man job no tools required assembly in 20 mins......

like shite


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

nah man, this tent is about as easy to put up as sneezing once you know what you're doing. the legs are hinged, they just fold down, then you velcro the actual tent onto the frame. fairly easy. i just had not banked on how much stuff wuold be compiing downstairs along with the tent. i've got both my totes full of stuff and still a shite lot more up there  i'm not thinking about smokig though so it's alllll good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

ah i know the one you mean mines a 2 man job for deffo. aye its funny the things you find to fill your time with when your out of dope


----------



## kmoo (Jan 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ouch man. January is harsh all round. i jut applied for a credit card to do a balance transfer n hopefully if i get it it will save me 80 bar a month.
> 
> id be getting an ounce on tick and flogging it mate


 
i used to work for barclaycard lol bunch of fascists, credit cards and the notion of them are evil lol not sayin i dont have one, but i'm disgruntled about it, haha.

eh god i'm rough this mornin lol popped over to my mates place yesterday and her inlaws are over from manchester way, ended up getting well messy, havin a big jam with em til the wee hours lol

ladies have lots of lovely white hair, only two have stretched like mad feckers the rest are still quite stocky for sativas and have much less bud sites, i have to top them a fair bit over the next week or so lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

aye i hate them too i hate having to owe them. im nearly clear of them tho inly a few months and my money isd mine again. woooo lordy am i gonna have a fucking debt free party with a couple of guests. me a fat sack of charlie and a bottle of somethin nice. i might even go away for the weekend, haha tell the missus im going fishin....

i had a reasonable drink last night sat in n watched rocky! smoked too much honey oil n flaked on the sofa. got woke up at 6am this morning by my downstairs neighbour coming in pissed and forgetting his alarm code... not a happy camper, im gonna smoke a bowl have a cuppa n think about waking him up with some hard techno or bassy hip hop 

so you gonna drop us a few pics of the chicks with trichs!?!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i hate them too i hate having to owe them. im nearly clear of them tho inly a few months and my money isd mine again. woooo lordy am i gonna have a fucking debt free party with a couple of guests. me a fat sack of charlie and a bottle of somethin nice. i might even go away for the weekend, haha tell the missus im going fishin....
> 
> i had a reasonable drink last night sat in n watched rocky! smoked too much honey oil n flaked on the sofa. got woke up at 6am this morning by my downstairs neighbour coming in pissed and forgetting his alarm code... not a happy camper, im gonna smoke a bowl have a cuppa n think about waking him up with some hard techno or bassy hip hop
> 
> so you gonna drop us a few pics of the chicks with trichs!?!


this is ur owm thread. u might wanna think bout putting pics on ere as its urs lol. still recovering from honey oil dis morning? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

mornin LGP!

hehe yeah i guess its been a while, well there isnt much to look at really.

my DQ's are tall but not stacked with owt major and the babies are still babies. didnt think anyone would be interested. day before yesterday i pinched and bent over one of my main colas as the stretch was getting to be a joke and when 

i looked yesterday it had bent over 180 degrees the other way. last night i looked and its actually straightened itself out completely and left a knuckle on the stem. DQ just doesnt want bondage!!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 16, 2010)

morning Donbot 

u have to strap them down or they will just bounce bk. just look at what happened to ma last girls and how they survived


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah they just keep surprising me what you can throw at dope and they still come up trumps.

so its ups and downs in the dons grow my SAD and jack47 are looking strong as ive seen two seedlings really short internode space im gonna top them later today, well im going to try and fim them hahaha





the three cubes in the left row are the floater which took a good while to crack i put them in the coco having only just cracked, schoolboy error i usually let them have a tap of at least an inch before i pot, i went fishing in the coco and found them and they're still only tiny but their living so fingers crossed but i cant be doing with no slouches.

the 3 to the right, the purple stars, 2 are going for it and one seems to have its helmet stuck on!? 





DQ cola still on the small side for 4 weeks


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 16, 2010)

looking cool there. looks like ur set for another couple of grows


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah the merry go round is going on for a little while longer yet then im shutting down to move house


----------



## rasclot (Jan 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah they just keep surprising me what you can throw at dope and they still come up trumps.
> 
> so its ups and downs in the dons grow my SAD and jack47 are looking strong as ive seen two seedlings really short internode space im gonna top them later today, well im going to try and fim them hahaha
> 
> ...


 she is a bit wispy for 4 weeks but im sure shel pick up mate lookin good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah she will i know but theres no way there's donkey dicks on the horizon. ill be glad to be shot of them.


----------



## DWR (Jan 16, 2010)

how long does that strain take..?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

supposedly 8 weeks, i left mine 9 last time but the difference wazs minimal


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 16, 2010)

So here's where everybodys been hiding.. I need to mark this thread that I'm on page 353 so I won't lose my place. Sorry Don I just don't have the time to read all this right now lol....


----------



## kmoo (Jan 16, 2010)

ahhh did you and yer mrs sort out the grow situation when you move Don?? mine have been moved for my impending doom, or soon arriving visitors if you prefer lol

i have photos, just tryin to find my memory card adaptor thingie so i can get them on the computer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

hahah no worries man, i should just do like you n have a serious journal and a natter thread.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

kmoo said:


> ahhh did you and yer mrs sort out the grow situation when you move Don?? mine have been moved for my impending doom, or soon arriving visitors if you prefer lol
> 
> i have photos, just tryin to find my memory card adaptor thingie so i can get them on the computer


err not quite were still looking to move in april ish but by then i can downscale so it wont be a problem 

no worries on the pics.


----------



## kmoo (Jan 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> err not quite were still looking to move in april ish but by then i can downscale so it wont be a problem
> 
> no worries on the pics.











mmm ok, hope that works lol 

it would be a travesty if you had to stop growing, you just need to find a way to discuss it with her in which she will understand it's important


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

nice girls kmoo!

i will be finishing up whats in the veg cupboard 

ive got 3 fems and 5 unknowns, one of the floaters didnt make it to seedling the other two have come up but sloooooowly ill be finished end of march ish depending on if i decide to move with babies on the go.

im thinking when i flip the SAD and jack47 i might switch the enviro light im vegging with with my red spec and do a mini cfl grow in the veg cupboard while my others finish up.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 17, 2010)

don how do you go about reusing coco mate? i mean with all the left over roots in it..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

i just break the root ball by hand and pull ot the densest bits i chuck the bit round the stem fior the same reason, you could easily rake it through with an implement but its easy enough by hand.

you save all the mycro life too jberry said he only re uses his twice but im up to about 4 now no problems. he did say tho if there was problems in the coco not to re use. like mould etc


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 17, 2010)

aaaah i see...thats good too know...my pipe is'nt comin mate, i have had to order a replacement...fdd is a legend he sorted it out no probs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

aw man what a shitter which did you go for? yeah he's a top bloke


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 17, 2010)

cant get the pic any bigger...but thats my pipe..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

wow looks like a ninja weapon! sweet

well my lass woke me up crying in the middle of the night went n kipped on the sofa and wont tell me whats up, must be rag week 

divine intervetion has given me a sign.....

stella £2.99 for 4 and kp honey roast peanuts. she's fucked off out to a friends for dinner im getting wrecked n watching ideal


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 17, 2010)

fuckin females eh..just cant figure em out..my missus smokes bud so its not so bad for me lol
just had a kushberry and w/rhino spliff and now i,m gonna go smash the xbox till my eyes go blurry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

i probably did something in a dream haaha i doubt ill ever understand what makes their minds work. 

me too im gonna watch a couple more episodes till my buzz cools off a bit then ill smash some modern warfare


----------



## rasclot (Jan 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i probably did something in a dream haaha i doubt ill ever understand what makes their minds work.
> 
> me too im gonna watch a couple more episodes till my buzz cools off a bit then ill smash some modern warfare


 are u on xbox live or ps3 don???
if ur on xbox were link up for a battle


----------



## kmoo (Jan 17, 2010)

god i hate that shit lol gives us well ajusted chicks a bad name

in laws are here, i'm off to work! lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

I used to think i was a littel bit mental and then i met every girl i ever dated and dont feel so bad lol. jk


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 17, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> cant get the pic any bigger...but thats my pipe..


i wanted that one . 

lucky mofo lol. 
the sea dragon shapesd ones were cool


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

rasclot said:


> are u on xbox live or ps3 don???
> if ur on xbox were link up for a battle


im xbox dude but im not doing the online till ive sharpened my skills a bit more im well rusty since the last one i havent picked up a 1st p shooter

ill hit you up for a battle when ive flogged through it, which may be some time on VET...



kmoo said:


> god i hate that shit lol gives us well ajusted chicks a bad name
> well i figured it out she's broody and i told her in no uncertain terms that i don't want kids and that bringing the subject up over and over would not make me change my mind in fact quite the opposite it just fucks me off.
> 
> then she tells me her uncle wants to buy us a house. which we've similarly already talked about and i've told her i'm not interested.
> ...


FUCKING INLAWS!!!!!!!!!!


mr west said:


> I used to think i was a littel bit mental and then i met every girl i ever dated and dont feel so bad lol. jk


im my own brand of crazy too hahah but every girl has their own unique crazy


Jester88 said:


> i wanted that one .
> 
> lucky mofo lol.
> the sea dragon shapesd ones were cool


tis a lovely piece has it got a shotgun hole?


anyway sorry to vent but if i don't tell someone my head will pop


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2010)

come here mate have a hug>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

lol cheers man,  i think i need a drink


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 18, 2010)

u always need a drink don. lol. ur living up to ya name


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

haha what can i say!? its purely medicinal lgp its cold up north lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 18, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> i wanted that one .
> 
> lucky mofo lol.
> the sea dragon shapesd ones were cool


it was a replacement for a fucked up order, i was gutted when my first pipe did'nt show up but then fdd came too the rescue...he's a fuckin legend that guy....cant wait to smoke on it and get them colours changing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

didnt realise it was a colour changing one! sweet


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

Hope it all works out for you, Don with her in doors. You buying a new house bru?


----------



## kmoo (Jan 18, 2010)

feck fecking feckity feck. i couldn't even use my own computer last night!! mo in law mocked my dinner and busted my grow. hubby tried to cover, not good. she's mean, help! lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2010)

arrr that sounds sucky kmoo  busting your grow, well that's a who knows, but mokcing your dinner  

is she the type of indictive in-law to call you out? if so not a fun situation, else just woo her with your feminine willies or whatnot


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2010)

kmoo said:


> feck fecking feckity feck. i couldn't even use my own computer last night!! mo in law mocked my dinner and busted my grow. hubby tried to cover, not good. she's mean, help! lol



not good kmoo, double bollocks for sure lol


----------



## kmoo (Jan 19, 2010)

oh god lads the worst part is, god bless my husband but he's an awful liar lol he tells her it's sativa, which he tells her is a herb and it's not illegal. he actually meant salvia lol which is not legal here anyway. jaysus. 

if she tells a soul she'll be dead to me lol takes a lot to burn yer bridge with me but once it's done it's good n done.

on a lighter note, one of my ladies is budding up a beaut, there's still 3 that are quite small but i'm sure they'll catch up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

DST said:


> Hope it all works out for you, Don with her in doors. You buying a new house bru?


aye, it'll all blow over man, always does. im looking to move abroad man the uk sucks balls. i fancy spain or portugal but ill probably have to buy a do er upper over here flog it on to have the capital. that or grow a fuck ton of gear


kmoo said:


> feck fecking feckity feck. i couldn't even use my own computer last night!! mo in law mocked my dinner and busted my grow. hubby tried to cover, not good. she's mean, help! lol


inlaws. sheesh finding your grow is not good but your both grown adults in your own house who's she to tell you what to do. but mocking your dinner!?!? thats just uncalled for. id have been raging


kmoo said:


> oh god lads the worst part is, god bless my husband but he's an awful liar lol he tells her it's sativa, which he tells her is a herb and it's not illegal. he actually meant salvia lol which is not legal here anyway. jaysus.
> lol being a crap liar is a good thing in some circumstances but this aint one of them. bless him, if its not one thing its ya mother
> if she tells a soul she'll be dead to me lol takes a lot to burn yer bridge with me but once it's done it's good n done.
> im much the same once you cross me your cut. no ifs no buts no second chances. friends don't fuck friends over. ive cut 90% of the people i knew 3 years ago, i miss not one single one of them
> on a lighter note, one of my ladies is budding up a beaut, there's still 3 that are quite small but i'm sure they'll catch up


here's to big buds all round! hope shit works itself out for ya kmoo


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2010)

kmoo said:


> oh god lads the worst part is, god bless my husband but he's an awful liar lol he tells her it's sativa, which he tells her is a herb and it's not illegal. he actually meant salvia lol which is not legal here anyway. jaysus.
> 
> if she tells a soul she'll be dead to me lol takes a lot to burn yer bridge with me but once it's done it's good n done.
> 
> on a lighter note, one of my ladies is budding up a beaut, there's still 3 that are quite small but i'm sure they'll catch up


Sounds like a rude inlaw. If you need any good and tasty, but real simple recipes, I love to cook, and i have a dab hand with mother-in laws....part of my Scottish charm, lol. (until a few whiskeys that is)



Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye, it'll all blow over man, always does. im looking to move abroad man the uk sucks balls. i fancy spain or portugal but ill probably have to buy a do er upper over here flog it on to have the capital. that or grow a fuck ton of gear


Well I reckon there's quite a lot of property for sale in Spain (peeps over there have been having it tuff. It's not nice to profit on others misfortune, but I guarantee there are some solid deals.)

We have it kooshty in NL, when I first bought my house in the UK, MIRAS existed (until Maggie decided to abandon it) You use to get income tax relief on your mortgage up to 30 grand in the UK with MIRAS. In Holland, you get long term mortgages (30 years), low and generally fixed interest rates (we got one for 15 years) And you get full income tax relief on your whole mortgage. Standard income tax is 42% here (high indeed) the next step up is 52% (now that's a bummer). But if you pay say 1000 euro in mortgage, the tax bods will give you between 420-500 euro back each month. So there are some other benefits. (you do need a permanent employment contract - which is slightly different from the UK employment contracts...)
Anyway, good luck with it.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

cheers man yeah its my dream to live in the sun i dont mind working till i retire in a warm climate ( NL is well out the picture haha) 

aye maggie has a lot to answer for DST.


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2010)

We are hoping to buy something this year in South Africa, depends on how business goes....6 months in SA (summer), then 6 months in NL (summer), that's the way for me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

man that sounds the bomb chase the summer round the globe man!


----------



## kmoo (Jan 19, 2010)

Aye Don i know recipes that would please, veggies boiled to the point where they barely hold together, and a slab of meat with no spice or flavour added. i choose not to engage charm but to become stubborn and difficult lol if she gives my children one more sweetie without askin me i'm going to punch her in the face. it's beyond a fecking joke she's pouring sugar down their throats and treating them in a manner that is impossible to maintain. oh and nice of her to unplug my modem so she could charge her phone, nothing downloaded overnight.

haha, i'm well wound up lol might need a morning bong


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

deffo a good plan kmoo a cheeky wakey bakey bongo never goes a miss. 

sounds like the inlaw is outstaying the welcome. as they say you can choose your friends....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

crikey must be about time for an update my tents filling up fast the DQ's are at max height nearly ive already had to pinch n bend the main colas but they just bounce back overnight.

pics tomorrow peeps


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 20, 2010)

could you explain pinching and bending?  i don't need it but am curious how this works.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

supercropping is literally just that man you pinch the stem till you can feel the cell wall snap inside then bend it over, it forms a knuckle on the stem. makes the buds grow up when the branch is horizontal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

the bairns





heavy duty fruity





early durban on the left and chiesel on the right





dairy queen top





tent shot


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 20, 2010)

looking gud in there. lot of variety there. gunna have a lot of choice soon. it will b like an amsterdam coffee shop in don's house. jars full of differnt strains lol


----------



## IAm5toned (Jan 20, 2010)

you said the bairns...lol awesome.
i havent heard that term since i was 6 or 7


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 20, 2010)

Fuck me Don, how many strains?? Thats a lot of work with different strength feeds lol
Its all looking good n healthy +rep when i'm allowed


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the bairns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worthy of a bump my friend. Nice variety. I have started to cruise the banks again looking for something interesting....


----------



## kmoo (Jan 20, 2010)

Don what strain is the one second from the bottom there? the nice bud shot with the super white hairs?

i've chilled out a bit now, took her to the shops today and the woman short changed her and i went back in and made them give her proper change so she's lovin me at the moment lol we've been gettin my 19 year old lil bro in law high as feck after she goes to bed every night lol he watched pineapple express for the first time last night, good times

my ladies are getting all covered in lovely trichs, very white atm but i'd say we have about 3 weeks left. cannae wait!! probably going to start working on edibles for back pain.

big love brothers and sisters!!! lol mwa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> looking gud in there. lot of variety there. gunna have a lot of choice soon. it will b like an amsterdam coffee shop in don's house. jars full of differnt strains lol


thanks princess! yeah its all part of my clearing the stash fridge out, im working my way through but still got plenty to get through... 


IAm5toned said:


> you said the bairns...lol awesome.
> i havent heard that term since i was 6 or 7


haha where you from IAmStoned. its common crack up north


oscaroscar said:


> Fuck me Don, how many strains?? Thats a lot of work with different strength feeds lol
> Its all looking good n healthy +rep when i'm allowed



cheers man! but its not really that hard man the 3 younger babes get one feed the dairy queens another and the babies another but they dont drink anywhere near as much so i only have to make 2 lots up.


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Worthy of a bump my friend. Nice variety. I have started to cruise the banks again looking for something interesting....


ta muchly 5, i try not to look too much these days but new hybrid crosses come out n i cant help meself. 



kmoo said:


> Don what strain is the one second from the bottom there? the nice bud shot with the super white hairs?
> its TGA dairy queen, lovely smoke super crystally but relativly low yield even from my 4ft trees i cant see them hitting 2 oz per girl. their out this rotation, and ive pulled the 2 males i was going to cross with them to up the yield.
> i've chilled out a bit now, took her to the shops today and the woman short changed her and i went back in and made them give her proper change so she's lovin me at the moment lol we've been gettin my 19 year old lil bro in law high as feck after she goes to bed every night lol he watched pineapple express for the first time last night, good times
> haha ive not smoked with a 'new' smoker ina agood while its so funny catering young pups
> ...


Im going to have a bash at a new recipe i was thinking about the other day, im going to have a bash at shortbread made with demerara, cinnamon and a healthy dose of cannabutter 

cheers for the good vibes peeps!


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2010)

Morning Don, looking busy in yer tent lad. You happoer with the progress of the DQ now?

Man, I ordered a tent for vegging, it came from the UK, took 2 days to get here from order....well impressed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

mornin D whats crackin man! 

aye shits picking up but still well lacking for 4 weeks from chop ( actually its 3 nearly if you believe that its an 8 week strain.... my arse) tho maybe sub counts from the outbreak of hairs rather than actual day they go 12/12?!

thats sharp delivery man, whats size did you get a metre by metre job?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 21, 2010)

alll looking very nice  especially that DQ


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

cheers man i just want rid of it ASAP when ithink the strains i could have put in there and had double the return 

times are a changin tho only a month to go


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 21, 2010)

haha, for me any return is WOO WOO but i guess you have other incentives for a good yeild 

you locked onto any strains yet or still perusing?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

hahah yeah other incentives.....

well im going to run two tents hopefully in a few months down the line, ill be doing bog standard high yield output which will be 3 strains till i find the better of them

ceres white indica
heavy duty fruity
critical mass

the other tent ill probably do a couple of strains and run them till i get bored n fancy a change but im hoping for great things from my latest purchase cherry cheese


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 21, 2010)

looks good  other than the cheese i don't think i'm gonna keep any permanent mothers and just keep things changing. reckon i will do one more cheese grow and try the LSD or sweettooth i've got in a draw


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

yeah im hoping the fairy can dust off her wings and make a trip up north in a few months


----------



## hello moto (Jan 21, 2010)

can any one help me i have a two/three week old plant but moved it too close to the light now it burnt pretty bad im hopen the the plant recovers any one no much bout wat my chances are ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to RIU!

pics speak a thousand words moto, how far into flower are you? it will pick up or more likely the lower growth will continue past the burnt bit.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 21, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mornin D whats crackin man!
> 
> aye shits picking up but still well lacking for 4 weeks from chop ( actually its 3 nearly if you believe that its an 8 week strain.... my arse) tho maybe sub counts from the outbreak of hairs rather than actual day they go 12/12?!


I have been saying the same thing. All of these strains are running almost 9 weeks except for the JTR. He uses waaaay more lighting than I can give mine and he uses that super hot super soil. I think that's why his only take 8 weeks.... In one of his post someone asked him and he said it was the day he switched his lights not the showing of hairs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

yeah i guess super soil + super lighting = shorter grow time. i wonder if we did one huge tga strain vegged for 2 months under 1 600 it would flower in 8. i highly doubt it tho hahah 

remember tahoe's dq went to something crazy like 12 weeks or more i cant remember


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

ive made an executive decision. no more pics. realised just how much it does actually incriminate me if i were to ever get popped. ill still be here, im considering kissing goodbye to my handle rep n all that shit n signing up again from a different IP to keep in touch but i think im done. ill continue as is till i move crib but from there on out don's gone.

my albums are deleted yet my posts with pics in are still in threads hahah 

ttfn


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 21, 2010)

holicopter fly over again? 

i know just how badly this stuff incriminates you. we all like to think there's no way of a court to prove that it was you who logged into your computer under don etc, but alas the court will side with "it's the only reasonable explanation" i've been thinking the same for the past month, but i'm a wild child (i have a secret dark desire to be busted so i _have_ to turn activisst as opposed to getting of my arse when i feel like it to try change things).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

man its just pure fuel for my narcissism, and they could deffo track to my home laptop under the same account name so its going.

wanting to get busted.....!?! ARE YOU FUCKIN NUTS.

i dont fear the chopper i fear the fact every police station now has a dedicated officer assigned to web crime. and you can guess what that entails...


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 21, 2010)

yeah, not good. i popped onto the caht and i saw an external IP adress at some point, so i never went back in.

and i am a bit mad  to start with there's not much of a stronger message to say i believe in my medication and that you are cunts by actually handing yourself in. i honestly don't think i'd care too much about it all if i knew i was making a difference. i feel in the UK it's just like we're waiting for the americans to make a change that we'll adopt. we need to be fighting for our own medical marijuana! and i feel really really strongly about the issue. if it were not for cannabis, i would be dead, as simple as that, and as controversial as it is, it's the one thing that saved me, and they're telling me it was completely illegal for me to do that? i see it as a direct violation of any rights i should have as a human, i healed myself, how're they to tell me otherwise? the whole govermnent can fucking burn to the fucking ground and sink into the pits of hell. humph!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

amen ttt. 

im just tired of the uk in general the government is just the tip of the rot in this country


----------



## kmoo (Jan 21, 2010)

oh lordy, helichoppers fly over me all the time, it freaks me out but then i think about it and they used to do it all the time before i was growin, and they'll do it after i stop too lol

i chilled on the photos tho, it freaked me out a bit just how fucked i could be if something did in fact go wrong. there's a fine line between over cautious and over comfortable.

i think most countries are a thousand years behind where they should be in regard to weed. our prime minister is a fascist, he has managed to legally redefine what hydroponics actually means in this country lol you will be charged with growing hygro if you have any kind of artificial light source on a plant. so it could be one little plant in soil with a light bulb sitting above it and he will have you charged on hydro. that is NOT hydro lol but he's such a puritanical cuntblot that he is convinced he's fighting the good fight on the old drugs. i've heard of about 8 major pot busts in the last 12 months, i have not heard of any meth/heroin/speed labs being brought down. 

same guy is trying to bring in a nation wide monitoring system for the interweb. see, fascist lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2010)

Its the media scare mongering. They dunt go on bout alcahol and that kills thousands a year ffs. Theres no perspective atall


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2010)

the fear will probably pass, i think id rather just cover my bases for a bit a few more people than id rather know what im doing so im lookin forward to telling them im not doing this anymore.


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

did u watch that bbc3 prog secret gardens, the one u told me about lol?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

the media sucks. but please let's not turn down the route the yanks seem to take on this forum (the whole fox nbs democrat bollocks etc etc) 

i watched a cannabis documentary the other day, trying to recall what it was but i believe it was a BBC Documentary, and it really did put a lot of effort into not making it the stereotype it is but really looking into the whole medical and why should it be ilegal ahead of tobacco etc side of things. think it was called the Union?


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

shame that prog last night didnt even go there regarding its medical use. half the story at least. The hemp expo was mentioned lol i was lookingh to see if i could spot myself or the ppl i saw there. That chap with the glasses showing off the bud they were entering into the cannabis cup. I stood talking to him for bout ten mins wile i was there hes a canadian bless him lol, hes the one publishing that mag thats medical cannabis orientated but i canny memebre whats its called lol pot strikes again and im str8 this morning lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2010)

aye i saw the bbc3 thing it was basically showcasing the situation rather than making any point or moving forward tho. and those morons from newcastle weren't from newcastle btw their from over the water in gateshead. fuckin numpties....


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive made an executive decision. no more pics. realised just how much it does actually incriminate me if i were to ever get popped. ill still be here, im considering kissing goodbye to my handle rep n all that shit n signing up again from a different IP to keep in touch but i think im done. ill continue as is till i move crib but from there on out don's gone.
> 
> my albums are deleted yet my posts with pics in are still in threads hahah
> 
> ttfn


fuck man all the good people are leaving once you leave guess im off too lol. 

westies not on that much anymore, mammaths gone and part of the reason i stay is because of the people.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

aye, i'm just about getting to the stage where i'm mostly on top of what i'm doing, so i'm generally hanging around for the banter and such


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> fuck man all the good people are leaving once you leave guess im off too lol.
> 
> westies not on that much anymore, mammaths gone and part of the reason i stay is because of the people.


yeah i didnt think mammath would just up n leave or londoner or a lot of people that just upped n left you got my addy anyway man we can still shoot the shit anytime. 

the peeps n banters what keeps me here my grow has plateaued, tho im not arrogant enough to say ive learnt everything i need to haha not by a long shot. 


tip top toker said:


> aye, i'm just about getting to the stage where i'm mostly on top of what i'm doing, so i'm generally hanging around for the banter and such


i hear ya man and the pork chopper in the sky over head id keep my profile low too.


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> did u watch that bbc3 prog secret gardens, the one u told me about lol?


I thought for once there would be a balanced report, but no, just ended up arguing with the wife about how ridiculous it all is. It was baws on the whole.
However, I am not saying I agree to whole houses being wired up in residential areas, that ain't good. Just bloody legalise it and that would get rid of that, control, health reasons, write to get high (which you have in NL) and the 100 other arguments.... against one, It causes schizophrenia, which as far as I learned in my phsycology module at Uni, was hereditory, oh, and it's a stepstone drug...eh nope, again, not in another neighbouring country it isn't, so how can that be true in the UK. Right I need to stop ranting....



Jester88 said:


> fuck man all the good people are leaving once you leave guess im off too lol.
> 
> westies not on that much anymore, mammaths gone and part of the reason i stay is because of the people.


I agree, there are a lot of peeps leaving.

Hey Don, I understand bru, just one of those decisions you need to make. Probably just going through one. As you say, on the down low for a while until you get things straight. 
Anyhoo, hope to keep seeing you around.
Peace, DST


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

move to portugal and RIU to your hearts desire don 

i've fancied an outdoor at some point, and all because of one thing out of the film humboldt county, meet at the beach  love the concept haha

as with you DST, i think that totally converted houses are a bit out of order, but if one guy, or gal as we've seen, wants to grow a few plants in an unused cupboard etc, then just let em!


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

Im only not on so much lately cuz lgp has been hogging the pc lol, that and i just got wipe out hd fury for my ps3 lol and ppl have beenn coming round lots lately too and its rude to talk to ya i-friends and ignor the fleshy ones apparently lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

well now you know what to get her for her birthday if she won't ask for somehting, you can get her a netbook 

i-friends take all! rar!

i got stitched up by my dealer  i got my flowerpot of ends for another night. i got tella though


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

I gave in an trimmed a few branches off my cheese at 6 weeks 12, oven dried it for 10 mins on 100°c and its very good my heads a mess now lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

ahhh, my early flowering cheese, i don't really know how to gague how long she's flowering for, but she looks too tempting, small ass buds or not!


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

yep tiny littel stinkers lol. Scrumping is good for me but not for all lol. I dont wanna take too much cuz its gotta do me


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

exactly, i get caught up in the whole being sensible dilema of this one smoke tonight would be maybe 10 smokes in another 5 weeks  

gotta sample me some early so i know just what i'm growing up though


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

5 week cheese then 6 week cheese the 7 week cheese then its ready and u got fuk all left lmao i been there and done that


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

yup. and the realisation that 2/5 are sativa really fucks up my SMOKEEEE schedule  who knows when i'll be DWC'ing


----------



## kmoo (Jan 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im only not on so much lately cuz lgp has been hogging the pc lol, that and i just got wipe out hd fury for my ps3 lol and ppl have beenn coming round lots lately too and its rude to talk to ya i-friends and ignor the fleshy ones apparently lol


it's the fleshy ones you gotta worry about lol always wantin you to do stuff and go places, bah!

mine hogs the comp with world of warcraft, i'm sure yer lass does more interesting things than that online lol i can't be down with wow


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

kmoo said:


> it's the fleshy ones you gotta worry about lol always wantin you to do stuff and go places, bah!
> 
> mine hogs the comp with world of warcraft, i'm sure yer lass does more interesting things than that online lol i can't be down with wow


well we are both playing on tribalwars.net lol it kinda takes up alot of time lol and energy lol


----------



## kmoo (Jan 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> well we are both playing on tribalwars.net lol it kinda takes up alot of time lol and energy lol


haha i had a look, i could get into that i'd say but i wont lol coz once i get addicted to a game it's all over

i'm issuing a warning to all that this is the weekend i'm celebrating my birthday, and i'll be rather drunk and gobby later so ignore any nonsense i may come out with lol


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i didnt think mammath would just up n leave or londoner or a lot of people that just upped n left you got my addy anyway man we can still shoot the shit anytime.
> 
> the peeps n banters what keeps me here my grow has plateaued, tho im not arrogant enough to say ive learnt everything i need to haha not by a long shot.
> 
> ...


theres that many fly overs where i am now its not funny. 

btw i like how you admit you dont know everything that shows me that you may know a fair bit and are ready to leave if need be.. i know a lot about this lovely medicinal plant and i have to admit im still alweays learning.. as you aid anyone who thinks theyve mastered it is full of themselves as we are always learning more. 

ill deffo be staying in contact bro. you seem better than half the asswads in this town i live in lmfao. we should make a private forum and all keep in touch there build it from the ground up.. just a thought. that way we can try and make sure we are all safe 



mr west said:


> Im only not on so much lately cuz lgp has been hogging the pc lol, that and i just got wipe out hd fury for my ps3 lol and ppl have beenn coming round lots lately too and its rude to talk to ya i-friends and ignor the fleshy ones apparently lol


my missus says that to me all the time .


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2010)

kmoo said:


> haha i had a look, i could get into that i'd say but i wont lol coz once i get addicted to a game it's all over
> 
> i'm issuing a warning to all that this is the weekend i'm celebrating my birthday, and i'll be rather drunk and gobby later so ignore any nonsense i may come out with lol



*Happy Birthday Kmoo *_have a great time. So are u an aqueeryarse too my birfday next sat lol woohoo_


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 23, 2010)

happy bday kmoo 

for you..  

may your day be full of good memories and the company of good friends. oh at loads of ganja hehe.

p.s
ill be waiting for that gobby  lmfao .... sorry bad joke  i couldnt help myself


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree, there are a lot of peeps leaving.

Hey Don, I understand bru, just one of those decisions you need to make. Probably just going through one. As you say, on the down low for a while until you get things straight. 
Anyhoo, hope to keep seeing you around.
Peace, DST[/QUOTE]
just needs to be done, once im debt free im shutting down n moving im so looking forward to changing my number and telling people im not in the game nee more.


tip top toker said:


> move to portugal and RIU to your hearts desire don
> aye portugal or spain was the plan start me own breeding company cali and canada were first choice but i aint got the qualifications. i wa thinkin last night i might go back to college get a trade they want and go n start me company canada
> i've fancied an outdoor at some point, and all because of one thing out of the film humboldt county, meet at the beach  love the concept haha
> 
> as with you DST, i think that totally converted houses are a bit out of order, but if one guy, or gal as we've seen, wants to grow a few plants in an unused cupboard etc, then just let em!



personal is personal if the plod were sensible they'd downgrade to class c set a limit for personal at 5 or 6 plants a fine for possession up to an ounce and they could concentrate on real crims pushin smack. problemo solved. 


mr west said:


> Im only not on so much lately cuz lgp has been hogging the pc lol, that and i just got wipe out hd fury for my ps3 lol and ppl have beenn coming round lots lately too and its rude to talk to ya i-friends and ignor the fleshy ones apparently lol


man ive lost some hours to wipeout hd its a pretty game


tip top toker said:


> well now you know what to get her for her birthday if she won't ask for somehting, you can get her a netbook
> 
> i-friends take all! rar!
> 
> i got stitched up by my dealer  i got my flowerpot of ends for another night. i got tella though


how you mean stitched up like you bought a bag of herbs glued to twigs or he didnt turn up to meet you.


mr west said:


> I gave in an trimmed a few branches off my cheese at 6 weeks 12, oven dried it for 10 mins on 100°c and its very good my heads a mess now lol.


hahahah your scrumping is getting worse


tip top toker said:


> yup. and the realisation that 2/5 are sativa really fucks up my SMOKEEEE schedule  who knows when i'll be DWC'ing


haha dude your the most unorganised grower ive seen!


kmoo said:


> it's the fleshy ones you gotta worry about lol always wantin you to do stuff and go places, bah!
> aye gotta watch meatbags their crafty pieces of shit out for themselves...
> mine hogs the comp with world of warcraft, i'm sure yer lass does more interesting things than that online lol i can't be down with wow


lol wow ?! have you seen the southpark episode


mr west said:


> well we are both playing on tribalwars.net lol it kinda takes up alot of time lol and energy lol


lol another WOW clone


kmoo said:


> haha i had a look, i could get into that i'd say but i wont lol coz once i get addicted to a game it's all over
> 
> i'm issuing a warning to all that this is the weekend i'm celebrating my birthday, and i'll be rather drunk and gobby later so ignore any nonsense i may come out with lol


wooooop wooooooooooooooop happy birthday kmoo! hope you have a corker! ill raise a glass for ya! ASAP 


Jester88 said:


> theres that many fly overs where i am now its not funny.
> theres more and more these days kinda why i want to shut shop and relocate. once i relocate ill be insulating somewhere properly.
> btw i like how you admit you dont know everything that shows me that you may know a fair bit and are ready to leave if need be.. i know a lot about this lovely medicinal plant and i have to admit im still alweays learning.. as you aid anyone who thinks theyve mastered it is full of themselves as we are always learning more.
> couldnt put it better meself mate.
> ...





mr west said:


> *Happy Birthday Kmoo *_have a great time. So are u an aqueeryarse too my birfday next sat lol woohoo_



well it's 3 mins to 12 time for a drink. ill raise a glass to ya kmoo! have a good one hin


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 23, 2010)

happy birthday kmoo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2010)

my god am i hungover. my brains trying to escape through my eyes. still pissed whiteyed at about 5 am. fried egg butty needed


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm no expert but 5am thats sounds like you've broken your no sniff vow lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2010)

haha no i havent tho id like to... i was in bed n woke up to give it the technicolour yawn tho after a pint of coke it was actually a black syrupy yawn


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2010)

nice thing to wake up to lol. I have to be really poorly to throw up lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 24, 2010)

you start a company in canada don, then you send a job aplication this way boy! you'd want to be located some slopes though  and stitched as in cancelled on me just as i got excited  he made it up to me yesterday with a nice 7g bag and a glass of OJ  winar!

and i'm not unorganised  i just have issues, like well focusing on what i'm gonna do next and not what i'm doing now 

s'allllllll good 

belated happy birthday


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2010)

yeah apparently its you have to be under 55 and have 20K to emigrate to canada. id love to. 

sorry bout the unorganised crack man pot calling the kettle black we all know my labelling prowess... 

my brain ache has left thank the lord


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 24, 2010)

haha you are indeed guilty mr!

well if £22K is what you need, then hmmmhmmmmhmmmmmmmmmmm, i might start looking into that. have been thinking about california. but canada and the snow has always been a temptation for me


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 24, 2010)

i have always said if it gets legal over here i will throw my money into a seed bank or dispensery or something weed related. its bullshit really cos usually if you have a talent you can turn it round and make a career out of it, problem is our talent is illegal....no justice


----------



## kmoo (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks for the birthday wishes lads!!! just after gettin in from work, got a lovely cake sprung on me and a gift card from management lol lame but way better than the feckin digital picture frame i got last year lol

let the craic be mighty, i'm off to get birthday trashed again lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i have always said if it gets legal over here i will throw my money into a seed bank or dispensery or something weed related. its bullshit really cos usually if you have a talent you can turn it round and make a career out of it, problem is our talent is illegal....no justice


me too i really want to get into the breeding side of dope ive been reading up on it and depending on how far you want to take it it can be incredibly scientific and complex or you can just chuck pollen about and hope for the best which has resulted in amazing crosses.

watch this space for the don seeds



tip top toker said:


> haha you are indeed guilty mr!
> 
> well if £22K is what you need, then hmmmhmmmmhmmmmmmmmmmm, i might start looking into that. have been thinking about california. but canada and the snow has always been a temptation for me


canada beats cali hands down man canada has all weather from the best snow at whistler to semi arid desert in the middle to awesome mountains not to mention the islands prince edward island is sweet man. all that before you consider the dope.

if a cop sees you smoking a doob like a baseball bat they'll stoipo you say put that out smoke it somewhere else. if they catch you with an open beer your going to the station. 

imagine the uk like that!?!?!?

they have the same amount of guns as the US but the gun crime rate of the uk. seriously canada is probably the best place i've been to. 



kmoo said:


> thanks for the birthday wishes lads!!! just after gettin in from work, got a lovely cake sprung on me and a gift card from management lol lame but way better than the feckin digital picture frame i got last year lol
> 
> let the craic be mighty, i'm off to get birthday trashed again lol



let the birthday madness continue !!!!! id have a drink for ya but i dont think i could manage it. im gettin old


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2010)

If ur getting old wot hope is there for me lol. Ur as old as u feeel and i feel 20 ona regular accasion lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2010)

man im just outta shape drinking more than i normally would cos im not indulging in the marching pooder


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2010)

booze fucks u up, I hate the effects of it on me, couldnt think of anything worse to do to meself lol 4 cans is my limet lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2010)

im actually thinking of giving it up. but i dont think i can illl go nuts without a vice. 

dopes like hens teeth up here at the mo someone i know got ripped for 4 twenty bags only got 4 grams. took it back n got a refund apparently!? bags of shwag going for 100 an oz but its full of seeds n tastes like old soap bars. then hair when you smoke it. hard times.

im down to me last henry gonna use it as an excuse to get active


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2010)

oh mate i feel bad now, not that bad cuz i feel nice and warm, stoned if u like lol. Damn, seems like the whole countrys in need. Im off to the hydro shop laters to see what the word on the street is lol.


----------



## kmoo (Jan 25, 2010)

lol aww the humanity!! it's dry as feck here and all. 

i'm super dooper happy high, i laughed so hard i nearly peed coz i lost the ability to control the top of my forehead when trying to demonstrate that with this birthday has come my first wrinkle lol i could give a feck if it's there or not i'll wait til i have a face on me like a loose ballbag and tie it all up behind my head with gaffer tape and hair clips.

i should go to bed, i'm watching the tennis. not really a tennis fan but this frenchy lad is playin this spanish lad who i have decided is called tony almeda. it's well riveting.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> oh mate i feel bad now, not that bad cuz i feel nice and warm, stoned if u like lol. Damn, seems like the whole countrys in need. Im off to the hydro shop laters to see what the word on the street is lol.


dont be daft man smoke an be happy, im lookin forward to having a straight head for a while ive been getting too used to getting blasted and loafing on the sofa. ive started back lifting me weights again and realised how much i missed it


kmoo said:


> lol aww the humanity!! it's dry as feck here and all.
> i know! wont someone please think of the children!
> i'm super dooper happy high, i laughed so hard i nearly peed coz i lost the ability to control the top of my forehead when trying to demonstrate that with this birthday has come my first wrinkle lol i could give a feck if it's there or not i'll wait til i have a face on me like a loose ballbag and tie it all up behind my head with gaffer tape and hair clips.
> 
> i should go to bed, i'm watching the tennis. not really a tennis fan but this frenchy lad is playin this spanish lad who i have decided is called tony almeda. it's well riveting.


Lol wrinkles tennis and souper dooper smashed eh haha


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> me too i really want to get into the breeding side of dope ive been reading up on it and depending on how far you want to take it it can be incredibly scientific and complex or you can just chuck pollen about and hope for the best which has resulted in amazing crosses.
> 
> watch this space for the don seeds
> 
> ...


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im actually thinking of giving it up. but i dont think i can illl go nuts without a vice.
> 
> dopes like hens teeth up here at the mo someone i know got ripped for 4 twenty bags only got 4 grams. took it back n got a refund apparently!? bags of shwag going for 100 an oz but its full of seeds n tastes like old soap bars. then hair when you smoke it. hard times.
> 
> im down to me last henry gonna use it as an excuse to get active


 I'm down to the least amount if dope i've had for ages but that'll change soon


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2010)

Its been a hard winter and its gonna be a hard spring but should be all gravey by summer lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Don Gin and Ton said:
> 
> 
> > its my dream mate it really is. i would have started the breeding process already if i had the space to do a full scale op. you have to cross a shit load of seeds to get a load of cross's then you would have to grow up say 10 of each new cross to note the different pheno's and there is a shit load more stuff to do as you probably know and it all takes space and alot of dedication so i would have to quit my job and throw myself into it. for now i think i will just find a male and chuck pollen on a few plants just to see what comes out. i really need legalization too come to the uk so i can fulfill my dream.
> ...


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 26, 2010)

lol...I just went back like 20 pages looking for pics....couldn't find any...came back here to tell you to sort it out...and as if by magic....there are pics!  Good to see your tent still full and flourishing man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2010)

hahah yeah thought it was about due some pics now the dairy queen are actually worth snapping


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 26, 2010)

looks good, although i see what you mean about it's yeild, although i am not quite sure of it's age so could be chattin bollocks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2010)

ok so its just under 4 weeks to go and heres the difference between the airpot and a normal pot


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 26, 2010)

am guessing that the airpot is on the right?  looks like they're well worth the money and effort of watering etc  very hairy

what did your airpots set you back? can't be much more than a normal pot surely? just some rollable plastic and a mesh base no?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2010)

they werent cheap like but not that expensive compared to a much larger square pot. 

http://www.airpotgarden.com/store/index.php?app=gbu0&ns=prodshow&ref=5L10Pack

i cant wait to put a good yeilding strain in them


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 26, 2010)

damnnn, that' more than an oxy pot!


----------



## rasclot (Jan 26, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> damnnn, that' more than an oxy pot!


great diference don im gonna have to get me sum of those


----------



## SL2 (Jan 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok so its just under 4 weeks to go and heres the difference between the airpot and a normal pot


Thats cool. Never heard of air pots but I am trying smart pot. Same idea. I hope mine does as well. I should have done a side by side like you did...Thanks DG&T


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 26, 2010)

Blimey Don those pots look like they are doing the business for you. The autopots have given me better results, i wonder if you could put the air pots in the autopot trays for a double whammy lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 26, 2010)

impressive results there don. its great when ur able to c the comparasion of the same plant but in different conditions. its just like the difference from soil to coco


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 26, 2010)

I have ten fingers and ten toes!


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2010)

was gonna say someting but the oil kicked in so im fookim off to me pit maybe catch yas tomoz nernight


----------



## kmoo (Jan 27, 2010)

gonna get me some airpots lol

walked around the zoo for hours today, must have walked at least 87 miles lol i'm fecked, we've booked a beach house for a weekend comin up i can't wait!! little sister is gonna water the babies while i'm away, they are frosting up a beaut and have this very strong smell, almost an aniseed twang going on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> damnnn, that' more than an oxy pot!



thats for the kit to make 10 pots TTT lol  


rasclot said:


> great diference don im gonna have to get me sum of those


i cant believe more people arent using them, ive seen like 2 people on RIU. i cant wait to put a good yielding bitch in them


SL2 said:


> Thats cool. Never heard of air pots but I am trying smart pot. Same idea. I hope mine does as well. I should have done a side by side like you did...Thanks DG&T


yeah same principle more air better roots better result! WIN WIN WIN.


oscaroscar said:


> Blimey Don those pots look like they are doing the business for you. The autopots have given me better results, i wonder if you could put the air pots in the autopot trays for a double whammy lol



no reason why not man my only gripe with the pots is im having to water from the top which so far isnt causing any problems plant wise but the mess is a pain, i think youd see your babes go berserk in an auto 


Lil ganja princess said:


> impressive results there don. its great when ur able to c the comparasion of the same plant but in different conditions. its just like the difference from soil to coco


absolutely one of those moments when you think that's how im going to roll from now on. i wish i had used the airpot on the normal pot one now tho hahahah


mr west said:


> was gonna say someting but the oil kicked in so im fookim off to me pit maybe catch yas tomoz nernight


aye its unforgiving stuff eh westy. knocked me for 6
QUOTE=kmoo;3712033]gonna get me some airpots lol

walked around the zoo for hours today, must have walked at least 87 miles lol i'm fecked, we've booked a beach house for a weekend comin up i can't wait!! little sister is gonna water the babies while i'm away, they are frosting up a beaut and have this very strong smell, almost an aniseed twang going on[/QUOTE]
I love the zoo and hate it in the same breath. animal aren't for cages. that said one of my life long dreams is to ride an elephant but i know to achieve it ill have to condone the mistreatment and slavery of them and it doesnt sit right.

ill settle for seeing one in the wild. 

so no more aggro from the inlaw i take it ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2010)

so im a happy camper this morning. my delivery arrived and then some

i ordered 10 x uk cherry cheese and got loads of freebies

 10 x black sour bubble 

14 x jack black

10 x black rose

10 x black kush


54 seeds for £30 thank you very much potpimp.com !!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2010)

having a black ting at the min don lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2010)

hahah your not a man till youve had tan...


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2010)

U missed the black widow tho is that by any chance cuz they still outa stock?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2010)

thats been out of stock for donkeys man. but i got me beans from potpimp.com not picknmix. i know i know but the beans are one off crosses apart from the heath's black rose, which is a sight to behold.

check it











tell me ya dont fancy a toke of that!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 27, 2010)

dribble bribble dribble. looks soooooooooooo nice thats defo on the princess's list if she able to hold of some


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2010)

im sure the fairy may fly south


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2010)

looks like sweets don, bet ur well chuffed u snaged a batch lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2010)

absofuckinlutely mate you cant buy the seeds their tester freebies.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 27, 2010)

fuck i wish i would have jumped on them.....might have to go have a word with this pot pimp lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2010)

freebies galore man, i was a bit iffy when i read the slander from rollitup himself about potpimp not sending seeds but taking money, apparently they had words n potpimp got the boot. 

but all i can say is im a happy man


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 27, 2010)

i just been on that website and it says it is a forum but no word on sellin seeds....am i dumb?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2010)

its a bit uneasy to operate at first but if you look hear 

http://www.potpimp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4059

is the list to buy n you then get a postal order post it with your info and bang wallop your beans are on the way

http://www.potpimp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2217


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 27, 2010)

well i just tried to register and was told my username was already in use then it said my email adress is already in use WTF


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2010)

hahaha request your password?! maybe you already registered when baked to fook?

i do shit like that all the time when im pissed. i get presents from myself !!! then wonder why ive got no money...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha request your password?! maybe you already registered when baked to fook?
> 
> i do shit like that all the time when im pissed. i get presents from myself !!! then wonder why ive got no money...


HAHA LOL i will leave it i think way to lazy to sort anything right now....anyway i got a reg pineapple punch in veg and if it turn's out male i'm gonna do a seed run on everyhting i got, wich is nemesis, blue cheese, w/rhino and kushberry.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 27, 2010)

yuk pineapple. yuk yuk yuk lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2010)

here's to some interesting crosses!!! 

lgp is it pineapple weed you don't like or pineapples?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 27, 2010)

its just pineapples. the smell the taste is just yuk.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 27, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> yuk pineapple. yuk yuk yuk lol


haha lol...


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 27, 2010)

How long do you veg your plants for Don?


----------



## kmoo (Jan 27, 2010)

better to be in a zoo than gettin poached for yer ivory eh lol sod it i've got to go to work now, REALLY can't be arsed. 

aye she's still a pain, i just try not to whine about things for too long coz it gets annoying lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2010)

w w w-o-r-k, Ive heard this word b4 but not sure what it means lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2010)

work. a savior and a curse. 

laters all, keep doing what you're doing 

out


----------



## kmoo (Jan 28, 2010)

ugh turned out to be a sucky day, had to fail a dude on a performance assessment and it was harsh. best smoke a bowl to cheer myself up lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> How long do you veg your plants for Don?



generally to about 2ft 4n a bit weeks ish haha thats from seed clones invariably take their own sweet time so just till their 2ft ish 


kmoo said:


> better to be in a zoo than gettin poached for yer ivory eh lol sod it i've got to go to work now, REALLY can't be arsed.
> i know can you imagine your lolling about trunk in trunk with ya girl on the plane when some dirty bastard shoots you and while your still alive starts cutting your teeth out!? sons of bitches id shoot them all with no remorse
> aye she's still a pain, i just try not to whine about things for too long coz it gets annoying lol


thus is the nature of families...


mr west said:


> w w w-o-r-k, Ive heard this word b4 but not sure what it means lol



gotta pay the bills somehow man, just keep on praying for the lotto win...


tip top toker said:


> work. a savior and a curse.
> laters all, keep doing what you're doing
> out


work is the scurge of the drinking classes...


kmoo said:


> ugh turned out to be a sucky day, had to fail a dude on a performance assessment and it was harsh. best smoke a bowl to cheer myself up lol


well some folks jut need to suck it up and up their game i guess. 

had a great one last night got me new telly and went to the match, won 2-0 and were top of the league! RESULT


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2010)

palace have been deducted 10 points for going into admistration. talk about kick a team wen they down. I hope u feel proud of ur team, bullys lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2010)

the real kick in the nuts is the administrators telling the gaffer vik mo cant play as he's too valuable an asset to risk injury.


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2010)

its a tough time for em, spoze itll get worse b4 it gets better if it dose atall lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2010)

aye their in a bind like, cant really see any way but for them to go down and rebuild like the toon & leeds etc


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2010)

yep, its cuz i laughed wen leeds went under, its karma for me lol. me and the universe have this understanding see lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2010)

as a toon fan i flip between trying not to temp fate and thinking sod it it cant get much worse..... then it does hahaha


----------



## kmoo (Jan 28, 2010)

lolling my girl on a plane? i dont understand at all, but the tone was kinda weird.

and yes, up his game i guess. i was just saying it sucked to harsh on the dude.


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2010)

kmoo said:


> lolling my girl on a plane? i dont understand at all, but the tone was kinda weird.
> 
> and yes, up his game i guess. i was just saying it sucked to harsh on the dude.


its ok i dont understand either hon, its all greek to me. I know cats and weed and how to listen and thats me lol


----------



## kmoo (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah some people feel i dont take their feelings seriously, i offend a lot of people lol in all honesty i make light of most things, coz if i didn't laugh about it i'd cry. so many things are fucked up around us, so i ignore most of them and laugh at the telly instead.

cats eh? lol might borrow one of them to come take care of the minging babies tubs von bitzenface has birthed.


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2010)

kmoo said:


> yeah some people feel i dont take their feelings seriously, i offend a lot of people lol in all honesty i make light of most things, coz if i didn't laugh about it i'd cry. so many things are fucked up around us, so i ignore most of them and laugh at the telly instead.
> 
> cats eh? lol might borrow one of them to come take care of the minging babies tubs von bitzenface has birthed.



Spoken like a true aquairian(spl) wel apart from the offer of sport for my cats lol. Theres too much fucked up in the world to take any of it seriousely. U can start with the big things like the wars and that and go all the way down to the shit u got in the grow room cuz of the weather lol. All do ur head in but it cant all occupy my head at once so laugh it up and deal with wot u can lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2010)

hahah i was talking about the elephants lolling about on the planes of africa or wherever trunk in trunk like hand in hand hahaa 

i speak in riddles. my friends understand most of the time but sometimes i just talk utter bollox


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i was talking about the elephants lolling about on the planes of africa or wherever trunk in trunk like hand in hand hahaa
> 
> i speak in riddles. my friends understand most of the time but sometimes i just talk utter bollox



So wot is making those elephants laugh out loud about?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2010)

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/lolling

_v._ *lolled*, *loll·ing*, *lolls* 
_v.__intr._*1. * To move, stand, or recline in an indolent or relaxed manner.
*2. * To hang or droop laxly: a pennant lolling from the mast.

_v.__tr._ To permit to hang or droop laxly: lolled his head on the armrest.

_n._ _Archaic_ An act or attitude of lolling.

or were you being facetious


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 29, 2010)

alright don, westy have any of you seen that journal of hobbes's were he claims he can make a plant from a root? sounds very intersting, i'm in for the ride and thought it might interest you. ever wished you had taken clones from a particular pheno that you have already chopped and smoked? it could be possible..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2010)

theres no reason it wont work to be honest in the right conditions a plant will reveg tho from dead root it aint happening.

very interesting tho willy cheers


----------



## kmoo (Jan 29, 2010)

ahh ok don, thought i'd offended ya with my less than serious response to the elephants peril lol 

we are great emotionally void aquarians aren't we westy! lol i used to worry about just about everything, it's way more fun this way. got left for dead 2 for my birthday, good times lol my week is going well


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2010)

haha, left 4 dead 2 is great, as a present, but i can't justify buying it in terms of i think it's a scam (i get very pissy and silly over things like this ) as it's no more than some tweaks and new maps. still great fun as far as games go though, get yourself a microphone and a jpint and it suddenly becomes goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## kmoo (Jan 29, 2010)

ok i take back what i said about the mouse babies. i just got my first look at them and they already have fur and are super tiny and adorable! i'm keepin any females lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/lolling
> 
> _v._ *lolled*, *loll·ing*, *lolls*
> _v.__intr._*1. * To move, stand, or recline in an indolent or relaxed manner.
> ...



Who me? I just thought itd be a funnier image if the phants were cracking up over something lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2010)

Ive borrowed aLONE IN THE DARK FOR MY STATION ITS A SCARY GAME LOL IF U DUNT LIKE THE DARK LOL soz fuking caps lock and i canny be botherd top go delete it so ill shout instead YAY


----------



## kmoo (Jan 30, 2010)

ok i need you guys to figure out what fuckin bag of seeds i actually grabbed here LOL i've made a promise to myself never to leave bags unmarked again


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2010)

wow my eyes must be bad this morning, looking at that pic mmade me go giddy lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2010)

hahaha its like im looking at riu after 6 stella's 

look frosty from what i can tell kmoo!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2010)

update coming this evening Dairy queen fattening up a treat the 3 bairns are a mixed bag of results heavy duty fruity is near head height.

early durban is doing well if a little weird & chiesel is in dead last looks like its stopped growing all together despite being right under the light!?

first feed of shooting powder tonight


----------



## rasclot (Feb 2, 2010)

hey don im thinkin of gettin sum air pots for my next grow 
wen u water does it all piss out of the sides????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2010)

aye it does the trick is to water slowly so it drains through, id say you could water from the bottom but the bottom of the mesh stands about half an inch above the ground n collecting runoff would be a pain.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2010)

ive been supercropping late to avoid burn not ideal but easier than lifting them out to tie them over 




the two im doing the side by side with are not the same pheno so the side by side is questionable





the creche





the snaggle tooth floater i near killed


----------



## kmoo (Feb 2, 2010)

looks lovely Don!! love ya work lol

my little brother showed me the amount he pays about 20 quid for last night, and i swear to god it's only a gram lol is that possible? people are paying that much for one gram?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2010)

for a gram he got screwed! he'd have been a bit screwed for a tenner unless it was ultimate dank roar!?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 2, 2010)

Have the DQ's got the same dark green shiny thing going on that cheese has? It looks real nice in the tent, sterling as usual Don


----------



## mr west (Feb 2, 2010)

Super stuff there donald mate, u aint no duck for sure lol. Palace won the fotty to go into next round of the fa cup lol


----------



## kmoo (Feb 2, 2010)

nah it wasn't dank at all!!! poor lil bugger is paying out the hole for snickle fritz lol

if anyone knows someone lookin for custom in the middlesbrough area PM me!! haha 

now that the birthday week has passed - how was the bday itself westy??


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Have the DQ's got the same dark green shiny thing going on that cheese has? It looks real nice in the tent, sterling as usual Don


i love the dark waxiness of the cheese


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2010)

kmoo said:


> looks lovely Don!! love ya work lol
> thanks kmoo! yeah there shapin up a lot better than the last run
> my little brother showed me the amount he pays about 20 quid for last night, and i swear to god it's only a gram lol is that possible? people are paying that much for one gram?


well yesterday i paid 20 squid for a bag that weighed in at 1.3g which i wish i hadnt bought its blue cheese and boy does it smell cheesy. nice smoke but no where near £20 a gram.

in some cities in the uk £10 a gram is not uncommon. lesson learnt for me im not buying any more weed EVER i can grow, make and extract better than i can buy.



tip top toker said:


> for a gram he got screwed! he'd have been a bit screwed for a tenner unless it was ultimate dank roar!?


deffo got ripped


oscaroscar said:


> Have the DQ's got the same dark green shiny thing going on that cheese has? It looks real nice in the tent, sterling as usual Don


i think most plants have that osc so long as their nice n healthy with no deficiencies all plants should be dark greenish, your doing it right!!


mr west said:


> Super stuff there donald mate, u aint no duck for sure lol. Palace won the fotty to go into next round of the fa cup lol



cheers westy fella i saw that through to the next round hope the draw is favourable to ya  


kmoo said:


> nah it wasn't dank at all!!! poor lil bugger is paying out the hole for snickle fritz lol
> ahahahahaha snicklefritz aint heard that in a while
> if anyone knows someone lookin for custom in the middlesbrough area PM me!! haha


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2010)

kmoo said:


> nah it wasn't dank at all!!! poor lil bugger is paying out the hole for snickle fritz lol
> 
> if anyone knows someone lookin for custom in the middlesbrough area PM me!! haha
> 
> now that the birthday week has passed - how was the bday itself westy??


was a nice adult evening with no drunkeness of stoopidity lol aint had one of those in nearly 40 years lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2010)

I liked the dairy queen ive smoked but it wasnt as knock out as i was expecting unlike the querkle ive tasted which was beeeeeeuuuuutifull lol, sour vinergry smell to the bud wen u crack it open and a very nice solid all round stone, a very funky smoke that is hope mine do as wel lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> was a nice adult evening with no drunkeness of stoopidity lol aint had one of those in nearly 40 years lol





mr west said:


> I liked the dairy queen ive smoked but it wasnt as knock out as i was expecting unlike the querkle ive tasted which was beeeeeeuuuuutifull lol, sour vinergry smell to the bud wen u crack it open and a very nice solid all round stone, a very funky smoke that is hope mine do as wel lol


easy ma cheesy brethren 

no drunkeness or stooopididity?!!?!? your doing it wrong westy 

yeah the querkle is a great stone but for me a little edgy i liked the dq because it wasnt quite so racy, i never got sour vinager smell tho?! maybe my brains broke?

you must be out of that by now tho eh westy?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive been supercropping late to avoid burn not ideal but easier than lifting them out to tie them over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lookin good mate bend that bitch over! i had to bend the blz over she was gettin a bit tall il post sum pics in a bit
il rep ya wen i can don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2010)

ta for the bumpage man 

hahah yeah man they were starting to get crispy fried so it had to be done, a lot of folks say you shouldn't stress them late on by pinching and bending but ive had only good results

look forward to the pics man


----------



## rasclot (Feb 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ta for the bumpage man
> 
> hahah yeah man they were starting to get crispy fried so it had to be done, a lot of folks say you shouldn't stress them late on by pinching and bending but ive had only good results
> 
> look forward to the pics man


 yeah man i agree bendin them over gets more light to wot would of been a donkey dick it worked well for me on my last grow any way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2010)

yeah man late lst all the way haha you ordered your pots then?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man late lst all the way haha you ordered your pots then?


 not yet mate as im tryin to work out how im gonna catch that water run off from 6 pots??i cant find a garland tray thats 80x80cm anywhere


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2010)

you must be out of that by now tho eh westy?
Yes its gone I smoked the last joint as it turned 12 on friday night sat morning. Lgp thinks it smells of lychee. Maybe the postal cure brought it out lol.


----------



## kmoo (Feb 3, 2010)

Don - ah yeah, i wouldn't pay that much for cheese but i'd deffo pay a bit more for a go lol i feel dead bad for the kid, i had the same prob when i was over there - could get a gram of coke for free within 10 minutes but the only weed i could get was nasty moroccan soap bar shite lol not nice

Westy - I did much the same mate, got drunk but there was no wakin up in a caravan in scotland lol long story that, haha


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Don and everyone else on this thread. Great post been reading for a while, havent been on for a bit but wanted 2 ask a question if you dont mind? I was looking at the airpots you used and wondered if you used the 5L ones that you put the link up to? I'm using 4x normal round 15L pots at the mo in a 1M tent and was thinking about the same size airpots? Do you think this is excessive and worth the extra cash. If not maby the 10L pots. Thanks in advance


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2010)

rasclot said:


> not yet mate as im tryin to work out how im gonna catch that water run off from 6 pots??i cant find a garland tray thats 80x80cm anywhere



i cant remember exactly where i got mine from but i do remember them being expensive for a piece of basically flat plastic. 
http://www.charliesdirect.co.uk/products/garland-giant-plus-garden-tray 


mr west said:


> you must be out of that by now tho eh westy?
> Yes its gone I smoked the last joint as it turned 12 on friday night sat morning. Lgp thinks it smells of lychee. Maybe the postal cure brought it out lol.



hahah the royal mail cure eh lol 


kmoo said:


> Don - ah yeah, i wouldn't pay that much for cheese but i'd deffo pay a bit more for a go lol i feel dead bad for the kid, i had the same prob when i was over there - could get a gram of coke for free within 10 minutes but the only weed i could get was nasty moroccan soap bar shite lol not nice
> we visited friends last night and i was asking the general situation and the horror stories were fuckin scary kids selling 1.8's at 20 bags n the highest ive ever heard for an ounce 205 bar, i nearly fell off my chair. im gonna up my prices and still clean up.
> 
> free coke!?!?! im missing something hear??!
> Westy - I did much the same mate, got drunk but there was no wakin up in a caravan in scotland lol long story that, haha


wakin up in a caravan in scotland hahaha the stuff of nightmares


las fingerez said:


> Hi Don and everyone else on this thread. Great post been reading for a while, havent been on for a bit but wanted 2 ask a question if you dont mind? I was looking at the airpots you used and wondered if you used the 5L ones that you put the link up to? I'm using 4x normal round 15L pots at the mo in a 1M tent and was thinking about the same size airpots? Do you think this is excessive and worth the extra cash. If not maby the 10L pots. Thanks in advance



sup Fingerez! yeah id go with the smaller ones, i was using huge square pots and i did wonder about the larger ones but as you can see the plants are just as big in smaller pots!

the plant i bent the top over of the main cola has completely righted itself


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks, i might go one size up from you. i like big pots lol gotta be worth a shot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2010)

fill your boots man you gonna do a journal? i was lookin at basically getting the same results as a bucket grow in less space so i could put more in my tent but still keep the yield. 

what size room/number of plants you working with?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 4, 2010)

(just comented on the uk thread thinking it was this one, wasted lol). got a 1m tent, 600w hps cool tube, 400w mh for veg, air controller and good vent fans, rhino filter. got 4 tiddlers (cut the last one down at weekend) 2x barneys blue cheese, 1x ghs lemon haze and 1x cheese i'm not sure if its big budda but no way uk (mediocre).


getting the uk strain over the next few days (for next time) just harvested 3x blue cheese (big budda i think) at 9, 10 and 11 weeks consec. the 10 weeks was best for me.

growing in 50/50 coco compost with clay balls and perlite for dranage. got my home made dripper system for later on. use canna nutes gonna plant another mediocer cheese in compost and use biobizz. i like my girls having space, could fit more in like u have but want them bushy. have taken the tops of most of them.

i deleted my pics when u's lot was getting a bit worried abut security (www pigs) but i might put some more pics up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2010)

sweet man sounds like a good setup you have going man quite similar to mine too.

i just got a deal of blue cheese and was impressed with its closeness to the real cheese, to be honest i wondered if it was cheese not blue i couldn't taste any blueberry to it but i was kanny pished so who knows...

which blue cheese you reckon tastes closer to the real thing? 

my tents going to be a whole lot less crowded soon enough 6 dairy queen coming out in 3 weeks should give the rest plenty space and light to get cracking 

aye wwwpigs got me a little para too i get para then think fuck it then get para and so forth i wont be posting anything after i move house unless its through a proxy 

take it easy man


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 4, 2010)

haha yeah our setup is v.simmalar, now u know why i been following. have been building it over the grows. u use cfls though dont ya? i have a 250w powerplant blue for my veg room. 
just started my 3rd, got the barneys bc a few weeks ago so i will let u know. personaly lookin forwards 2 the lemon. the bc i been doing is great, tastes like bb then u get the cheesy after taste. mates are trying 2 bite my arm off for it...


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> take it easy man


same 2 u bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> haha yeah our setup is v.simmalar, now u know why i been following. have been building it over the grows. u use cfls though dont ya? i have a 250w powerplant blue for my veg room.
> just started my 3rd, got the barneys bc a few weeks ago so i will let u know. personaly lookin forwards 2 the lemon. the bc i been doing is great, tastes like bb then u get the cheesy after taste. mates are trying 2 bite my arm off for it...


kool man keep us posted i really enjoyed the blue cheese i had i'll probably get a bean or two down the line when i get my arse in gear and work through what ive bought. 

aye im using a 250 enviro to veg, works a treat and doesn't break the bank on eleccy


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2010)

a 250w enviro light burns the same lecy as a 250 hps??? 250w is still 250w lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2010)

nah mate its no where near 250 w but its the equivalent to a 250 hps

i could be completely wrong here but i was under the impression thats how it works, like the energy saver bulb you would put in your house lights is like 4 or 12w or somethin an is bright enough to light the same as a 60w!?!?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

thikn he just means that he uses a 250w which is enough to do the job without upping the bill unnecessarily (that is a fuck annoying word to spell!)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2010)

no seems i was just being a tool ahahaaaa


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?t=2078

so looks like a 250w envirolite will use around 160w of power


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah mate its no where near 250 w but its the equivalent to a 250 hps
> 
> i could be completely wrong here but i was under the impression thats how it works, like the energy saver bulb you would put in your house lights is like 4 or 12w or somethin an is bright enough to light the same as a 60w!?!?



i think thats right with household items like ur equivilent 100w is 23w in actual terms but i think the 250 enviro lights burn 250w im farly possitive, or it would say equivilent on teh box and big up the actual wattage it burns to sell more.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?t=2078
> 
> so looks like a 250w envirolite will use around 160w of power


cheers ttt i thought that was the case but was struggling to find any actaul science to back it up.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

glad i found that page myself, i was also under the impression that my 300w in the veg tent using 300w, just didn't obther finding out


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2010)

Ill get me coat then...


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

haha, i'm still a bit unsure. i've just seen cfl's that require seperate ballasts, that require seperate 200w ballasts, and as you say westy, i'd have thought that if a 200w light was only going to use 100w then they'd be pretty active in advertising this to the customer.


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2010)

were running 4 hps's so I couldnt really say, jus been looking for a 100w equivilent with an es fitting but tescos only got the 60w versions lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 4, 2010)

i thought my 250 was using 250w but it doesnt seem this way now really. my mate says the same is true about normal clfs so why not the big uns lol


----------



## kmoo (Feb 4, 2010)

i'm off on a holiday, have a good weekend ladies n gents!! mwa


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2010)

kmoo said:


> i'm off on a holiday, have a good weekend ladies n gents!! mwa



Have a good un, dont do anything we wouldnt do lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> Ill get me coat then...


hahahaha thats it westy unsub yourself now. lol jks 


tip top toker said:


> haha, i'm still a bit unsure. i've just seen cfl's that require seperate ballasts, that require seperate 200w ballasts, and as you say westy, i'd have thought that if a 200w light was only going to use 100w then they'd be pretty active in advertising this to the customer.


i did wonder bout the same thing but thinking about it a 300w energy saver you couldnt hold your hand against it unless you have asbestos fingers



mr west said:


> were running 4 hps's so I couldnt really say, jus been looking for a 100w equivilent with an es fitting but tescos only got the 60w versions lol


Aye i had to get mine from a hydro shop but i bet you could get one from screwfix or somewhere for next to nowt, wish id friggin done that now 


las fingerez said:


> i thought my 250 was using 250w but it doesnt seem this way now really. my mate says the same is true about normal clfs so why not the big uns lol





kmoo said:


> i'm off on a holiday, have a good weekend ladies n gents!! mwa


just rubbin it in eh haha have a blinder kmoo! id class everyday as a holiday living in Oz 


mr west said:


> Have a good un, dont do anything we wouldnt do lol


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i cant remember exactly where i got mine from but i do remember them being expensive for a piece of basically flat plastic.
> http://www.charliesdirect.co.uk/products/garland-giant-plus-garden-tray
> 
> hahah the royal mail cure eh lol
> ...



OMG now id have to say that would be one hell of a plant if it were out doors , i dont think iv ever seen a plant re right its self so straight and all most no joint from the bend either


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2010)

my mrs snaped half her alskan ice yesterday trying to stop it growing through the roof lol, oh well u live and learn lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> OMG now id have to say that would be one hell of a plant if it were out doors , i dont think iv ever seen a plant re right its self so straight and all most no joint from the bend either


yeah its going to have to be tied over i've tried pinching and bending and she just wont lay down! outdoors she's be a monster!


mr west said:


> my mrs snaped half her alskan ice yesterday trying to stop it growing through the roof lol, oh well u live and learn lol.


oh man snapped as in completely!? ive been pretty brutal with mine before and had them come back good as new


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2010)

I aint seen it but by what she was saying its now one tower fukin alkieeeda must of possesed her for a brief moment. Shes pretty gutted bless her


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2010)

gutter well lesson learnt i guess its not like she don't have a tent full to fall back on tho. bloody learning curves always more like steps


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

Shame^^^^ I snapped one of my Headband tops of a day ago, I just propped it back up and tied a bag tie round it. Seems to be okay, but it was actually joined by a small bit of branch.

Interesting discussion about w on the big cfl's. The way I thought it worked was, if you buy the energy savers, you are using say a 20w, but it gives you the light equivalent (i.e lumens) that a 100w standard light provides. Now if you are looking at comparing a 300w CFl like the one Don and I bought, that would effectively provide the same lumens as 1500w of normal light, but only be using 300w to power it. In HID lighting, the lumens output of a 400w would be a lot higher than companring it to 400w of normal lighting (i.e 4 x 100w lightbulbs) 
Anyhoo, blabbing on now. How goes it guys? All good in the hood? Weekend is here and I have never felt better!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> my mrs snaped half her alskan ice yesterday trying to stop it growing through the roof lol, oh well u live and learn lol.


 i onlu snapped one of the AI tops. i was trying to brnd it and one side bent nicely, but i wasnt so gentle with the other side and it just snapped


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2010)

easy DST! yeah glad the weekends come but im flat broke and taking a pay cut next month which sucks but is better than getting laid off. its gash having a tent full of trees and ne £ to do owt but swings n roundabouts next month will be ok


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> i onlu snapped one of the AI tops. i was trying to brnd it and one side bent nicely, but i wasnt so gentle with the other side and it just snapped


have you removed it fully? id be tempted to tape it back up if its not fully broke it will repair itself. worth a go if its still attached!


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy DST! yeah glad the weekends come but im flat broke and taking a pay cut next month which sucks but is better than getting laid off. its gash having a tent full of trees and ne £ to do owt but swings n roundabouts next month will be ok


fekkin way of the world at the mo Don. $hite really when you think the bar stewards who started it all are back getting their mega bonuses again!! I know some City traders (best mate is one), and really, they ain't all that, they just knew someone on the inside who got them the job in the first place (like a bloody closed Union.) But these banks reckon they can't get rid of them because they are geniuses!! ha, ha. 

Ah well, at least you got some green buddy!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> have you removed it fully? id be tempted to tape it back up if its not fully broke it will repair itself. worth a go if its still attached!


For sure, plants are clever that way, unlike us humans who need to go to a hospital to get repaired!!! Found out I have arthiritis in my knee this morning, bah!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> have you removed it fully? id be tempted to tape it back up if its not fully broke it will repair itself. worth a go if its still attached!


i remeoved it fully coz i snapped it so bad. likei did with ma blueberry so i just took it off. it aint even started to show much signs of hairs. only has a few hair. u can defo tell that its a sateva pheno. its gunna take ages 3 weeks on monday. the others seem to b budding nicely. lil bud domes on the tops lol. PF is a smelly lil fucker defo smell hu's her parents are , the flash a bit more than phyco.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2010)

shame but life goes on if shes a sativa dom you should still see a good return on her. even if it does take 3 weeks longer haha


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 5, 2010)

ye. i realli hope so. honestly i didnt do it coz secretly i wanna rip her out. lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 5, 2010)

ma girls will b 4 weeks on monday. got a bit confused with mr west's girls


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2010)

lol you want to rip her out?!!? thats how i feel with the DQ's


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol you want to rip her out?!!? thats how i feel with the DQ's


ye i do. but mr west says that its looking at lot better than his old AI but i dunno. it ust looks odd in ma tent. but then again that coz the other 3 are indica


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2010)

aye it will be a big difference im interested to see what AI is meant to look like haha


----------



## rasclot (Feb 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye it will be a big difference im interested to see what AI is meant to look like haha


 same here id like to see wot shes meant to look like lol


----------



## kmoo (Feb 6, 2010)

right i'm back lol lovely place, back deck literally right on the beach with the waves crashing away n all that lovely stuff, but glad to be home - one more day in confined spaces with my mo in law and it'd have been fiscticuffs lol before she was just annoying, now i genuinely dislike her. most negative, judgemental downer i've come across in a long time.

gonna start trimmin and hangin one of the girls today, she's come up an amber treat on my return lol happy days. i'm going to expand my methods next grow, i'm slowly getting more confident with growing so it's time to start focusing on the yield i get from each girlie. i'm sure i'll get plenty of help from you lovelies!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2010)

well its chucking it down here  haha but what else is new...

its funny when you feel youve turned a corner and can without regret say actually i really dislike that person. 

any help you need just shout!


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2010)

Afternoon, Don. The pea soup has just disappeared here, but no rain so far...it'll come (as soon as I go out probably!! haha) Roll on summer time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2010)

too right man tho im actually quite pleased we've had a real winter. last year it rained through winter and summer. bring on global warming i say im lookin forward to the uk being as hot as the south of france. and from manchester downovers becoming the new atlantis hahha as long as my peeps are on the ark of course!


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2010)

Mad looking Avatar, Don. Looks like the masks the so called Doctors of old use to wear when they were treating the Plague. The tips of the mask had small amounts of dried flowers and herbs inserted (supposedly to ward of the terrible plague bugs, lol)


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Mad looking Avatar, Don. Looks like the masks the so called Doctors of old use to wear when they were treating the Plague. The tips of the mask had small amounts of dried flowers and herbs inserted (supposedly to ward of the terrible plague bugs, lol)



cor blimey Dst u go back a long way i dint think u was much older than me lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Mad looking Avatar, Don. Looks like the masks the so called Doctors of old use to wear when they were treating the Plague. The tips of the mask had small amounts of dried flowers and herbs inserted (supposedly to ward of the terrible plague bugs, lol)



that is exactly what the mask is my friend its a Venetian mask for the plague doctor, having that occupation would inevitably lead to people not wanting to be to close to him hence the mask so he could be anonymous.

its one of the things i have on my list to do before i die. go to venice and do the ball, mask parties are so much fun


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2010)

Me and my time machine Westy, lol.

Ah, not just a pretty face, I saw one of them in St Mary's Close in Edinburgh (it's one of the underground steets that still exist in the Old Town) Fekkin scary looking things, surprised half the victims didn't die of a heart attack. For some reason the ones they had in Scotland were all Black, just to add to the scaryness. I hear Venice is might fine, the Old Dear's been a couple of times. Def on my list of must visits as well...


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2010)

you don't goto venice for a fun time, you go to swooooooon your lady


----------



## kmoo (Feb 8, 2010)

meh venice, boats are nice n all but i'm australian lol

take me to the dam!! get me stoned off my chops and slam some live sex in front of me so i can chuckle awkwardly. ha


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2010)

kmoo said:


> meh venice, boats are nice n all but i'm australian lol
> 
> take me to the dam!! get me stoned off my chops and slam some live sex in front of me so i can chuckle awkwardly. ha



You dont hang around do ya, uve only been gone 2 days if that??? Im well confused Kmoo


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

Confusion, good way to start the day.....things can only get clearer.


----------



## kmoo (Feb 9, 2010)

i haven't just been to amsterdam if that's what ya mean LOL

i went to the beach for a couple days, few hours drive. i was sayin i'd prefer a holly in the dam over venice any day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2010)

right its about time i did an update of sorts...

mornin all. the lessons for today is do not tend your garden whilst pissed...
Hst i the new Lst. high stress training. how i didn't snap the poor thing thank the stars it really is *heavy duty* fruity







next cock up

the floater i topped by pulling the seed husk off. topped at or before the first node!?!? 






this twisted up little plant is tga floater which apparently is the keeper pheno the twisted leaves are apparently an early indication that its going to be a blue pheno!

The blue dominant phenos can start mutated and display whorled photoxy ( ie swirling deformed leaves taht grow faster on 1 side to the other resulting in sideways curved leaves) however, she soon grows out of this and this is an early indication of you getting a blue dom pheno..


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 9, 2010)

ooking realli gud there don. heavey duty fruit indeed these plants can go through a lot


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2010)

lol poor batterd misstresses, Ill call it shwally cropping instead of super cropping lmao, shwally hoooe!


----------



## kmoo (Feb 9, 2010)

i tried to make bubble hash messed up the other day and got the bags inside out lol

you can imagine my alarm when i pulled the first bag out after all that work, haha


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2010)

lol i nearly did that but then saw sense lol. U confused me cuz i thought u went to venice not dam lol, just as far lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

Ehm, nice update Don, I think....I tend to have accidents when hung over, guess it's the Delerium Tremens (p.s if you ever get to drink Delerium Tremens, it's a must, blows yer mind man - in a nice way.) Interesting about the snaggly, bent leaves showing you have a Blue pheno.....perhaps my barbagseed has some blue in it, that was snaggly and twisted, hahaha. I wish.

Just done my first weed video, oh what a giggle that was.....Woody Allen I ain't!!

Woke up to an absolutely brass day here.....the cold has snapped the bottom off my big 10 gallon plant pot on my terrace - brass monkeys.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

afternoon chaps  got a few questions 2 ask u don about the airpots, sorry noob alert. should i just fire away, send a pm? cheers in advance


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ooking realli gud there don. heavey duty fruit indeed these plants can go through a lot


bloody need to with my drunk antics


mr west said:


> lol poor batterd misstresses, Ill call it shwally cropping instead of super cropping lmao, shwally hoooe!


shawaaally hoooooeee indeedy hahaah 


kmoo said:


> i tried to make bubble hash messed up the other day and got the bags inside out lol
> 
> you can imagine my alarm when i pulled the first bag out after all that work, haha


how you mean inside out? im confused you mean little bag where big should be or the bag inside out. my brains not engaged today


mr west said:


> lol i nearly did that but then saw sense lol. U confused me cuz i thought u went to venice not dam lol, just as far lol.


the missus would love to go but i fear if i book it she'll think im going to propose haha


DST said:


> Ehm, nice update Don, I think....I tend to have accidents when hung over, guess it's the Delerium Tremens (p.s if you ever get to drink Delerium Tremens, it's a must, blows yer mind man - in a nice way.) Interesting about the snaggly, bent leaves showing you have a Blue pheno.....perhaps my barbagseed has some blue in it, that was snaggly and twisted, hahaha. I wish.
> yeah nice and donald ducked haha i do tend to lurch from disaster to disaster. any booze with delirium in its name has to be good stuff. it doenst contain laudanum by any chance does it?
> Just done my first weed video, oh what a giggle that was.....Woody Allen I ain't!!
> 
> Woke up to an absolutely brass day here.....the cold has snapped the bottom off my big 10 gallon plant pot on my terrace - brass monkeys.


christ that is friggin cold but you hould be used to that D or have ye gone soft since leaving gods own? 


las fingerez said:


> afternoon chaps  got a few questions 2 ask u don about the airpots, sorry noob alert. should i just fire away, send a pm? cheers in advance


fire away fingerez we were all noobs at once.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

cheers  
my 1x 10l airpot turned up 2day (dont remember ordering, damn blue cheese) i've got the 7.5 pots coming in a few days, remember ordering those lol. my current ladies have been repotted for just under a week in 15l and 11l pots, under 400w mh 18/6 daylight

would you re-pot one of the current ladies with the 10l airpot? or

i also have just received an echeese mother (1ft tall) this is being kept as a mother, would you use the 10l airpot here instead? or 

simply would you wait until next time (when all airpots are here) and do some comparisons airpot vs normal pot (like you did yourself) at least 3 months time though 


welcome to any other suggestions from anyone else, value all opinions!

thanks again, got my head in a pickle which route to take, only my 3rd time lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2010)

hahah like a drunk present, i get them from time to time. so drunk i dont remember ordering that.... nice surprises but you end up skint fast...

if you have the time and want to veg them in the airpots before flowering i would say go for it if not i would wait to use them to full potential 

i would use a smaller pot for the mother for a couple of reasons firstly your mother will be in the area you veg in, if your like me n westy that space is at a premium haha more space for clones. 

secondly you want to get big yield from your big pot which contradicts point one as youll need to veg it for a good while to get big yield. but point 1 still stands.

i really wouldnt bother doing a comparison unless you really fancy finding out the obvious for yourself( i wish id used an airpot instead of a normal one the plant would have been much better  ) ill be posting full pics of the comparison in a couple of weeks

hope my ramblings help man. are you doing a journal or got a pic for us?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

i really wanna i suppose i could really i have a bit of spare time on my hands sometimes. i do wanna show my stuff of but very cautious, thats why i like the annonomus factor of the forums. right ok watch this space i'll link u up, wouldnt mind a bit of moral support from u guys, plus another space 2 talk some rubbish.

i'm not going to be 12/12 for a few weeks, do u recon that would be time enough to get the potential out of the 10l airpot?

off 2 take some new pics


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah nice and donald ducked haha i do tend to lurch from disaster to disaster. any booze with delirium in its name has to be good stuff. it doenst contain laudanum by any chance does it?
> 
> christ that is friggin cold but you hould be used to that D or have ye gone soft since leaving gods own?


 haha, good one, Don. Nah, I tend to stay in as much as possible, working from home helps as well at the moment.

heres the beer, gotta love the Pink Elephants following your mouse pointer
http://delirium.be 

And you can get it here in the UK:

http://cavedirect.com

There's a couple of addresses on there as well. Worth a tipple IMO.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2010)

i dont normally support anything french but ill give it a go! im going to get cracking and start making some cider soon! Don gutrot special!

EDIT: i'll let them off its belgian


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

Ach man, its Belgian, the French use to persecute them as well, haha.....dem damndible Franchies!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i really wanna i suppose i could really i have a bit of spare time on my hands sometimes. i do wanna show my stuff of but very cautious, thats why i like the annonomus factor of the forums. right ok watch this space i'll link u up, wouldnt mind a bit of moral support from u guys, plus another space 2 talk some rubbish.
> 
> i'm not going to be 12/12 for a few weeks, do u recon that would be time enough to get the potential out of the 10l airpot?
> 
> off 2 take some new pics



hahah you'll fit right in here talkin codswallop is what we do best....

you could put one in the big pot and let it veg for only 2 weeks but it would probably be a bit of a waste. if you could pot it on and give it 4 weeks or so in its new home it would be grand, but it all depends on your space really and how your growing few bushy plants or more sog stylee


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah you'll fit right in here talkin codswallop is what we do best....
> 
> you could put one in the big pot and let it veg for only 2 weeks but it would probably be a bit of a waste. if you could pot it on and give it 4 weeks or so in its new home it would be grand, but it all depends on your space really and how your growing few bushy plants or more sog stylee



na trees my friend 4/6 maximum one day i will do one big girl in there. right fooook it then gonna just wait till next time, i'm so impatient though lol

i've read a few of ur guys post, just started on mr DST's vert grow so i know how much you deviate of topic, i love it lol. that jester from oz is a funny guy 


uploading the pics 4 my journal as we speak is it ok 2 post the link on ur journal mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2010)

DST said:


> Ach man, its Belgian, the French use to persecute them as well, haha.....dem damndible Franchies!!


dont get me started..... 

man 8% beer is the stuff like! but the link to buy in the uk only has a delerium noel edition. 

ive asked him how much a case to the uk would be i bet its not cheap haha

voted best beer in the world in 98 apparently


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey Don. Guess I'm the last one on the block to join the party, eh? Lol... I started reading the first page not looking at the dates. Then I get to the bottom and see how many pages there are. WOAH. Forgive me for not reading the whole thing. I'll start here and now, and try to add to the conversation. I like to try and be an addition instead of a weight.

One great thing to come out of France: Daft Punk (at least in my opinion).

 mate


----------



## kmoo (Feb 9, 2010)

that mask is freakin me out lol

i mean i had the 20micron bag on the inside - holding the shit and ice lol the 175 was the one on the outside. super not good lol


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 9, 2010)

you got it sorted right?? all you would have had to do is empty into another bucket and clean and reset up and filter lmfao.. 

hehe i believe in the zen and like to be medicated and happy when i make my hash, sometimes i nearly put thewrong bags in the wrong place ie get the colours mixed up i allways read the numbers to make sure im right tough. 

i figure i should mention. although i dont normally do more than 3 or 4 runs, i have done experiments and in a lot of cases using 4 bags or so out of the set to make a few last extractions... you will get some crappier hash but i bet none of your mates complain especially if your the one shouting them lol. ive found this to be the best way to rape your mash for all its worth because when theres no point using the 8 as you arent getting anything worth scraping you will with less filters. meabing less filter bags and a jump beetween grades to the finest..


----------



## kmoo (Feb 9, 2010)

lol yeah i did, but it was a pain in the arse and i felt like a proper spaz, haha. i have my moments! i do some crazy stupid shit for a reasonably clever chick

i have applied for a job that's more in the field i'm interested in, but i'm not very qualified for it lol so everyone wish me luck!!! i did one of those grabby uber positive cover letters to hopefully make up for lack of experience but who knows!


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 9, 2010)

hehe congrats and luck wished.

dont worry i do stupid shit all the time myself and im a reasonably clever bloke . 

i personally m sic of working for other ppl and want to give working for my shot a go soon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Hey Don. Guess I'm the last one on the block to join the party, eh? Lol... I started reading the first page not looking at the dates. Then I get to the bottom and see how many pages there are. WOAH. Forgive me for not reading the whole thing. I'll start here and now, and try to add to the conversation. I like to try and be an addition instead of a weight.
> 
> One great thing to come out of France: Daft Punk (at least in my opinion).
> 
> mate


Welcome to the show Jigfresh! Yeah theres more banter than updates but thats how we roll man! to be honest daft punk are probably the best thing to come out of france, closely followed by some of the cheese. 



kmoo said:


> that mask is freakin me out lol
> 
> i mean i had the 20micron bag on the inside - holding the shit and ice lol the 175 was the one on the outside. super not good lol


aw bless haha i had no clue what i was doing first time either think thats why i ended up with little end product. 


Jester88 said:


> you got it sorted right?? all you would have had to do is empty into another bucket and clean and reset up and filter lmfao..
> 
> hehe i believe in the zen and like to be medicated and happy when i make my hash, sometimes i nearly put thewrong bags in the wrong place ie get the colours mixed up i allways read the numbers to make sure im right tough.
> 
> i figure i should mention. although i dont normally do more than 3 or 4 runs, i have done experiments and in a lot of cases using 4 bags or so out of the set to make a few last extractions... you will get some crappier hash but i bet none of your mates complain especially if your the one shouting them lol. ive found this to be the best way to rape your mash for all its worth because when theres no point using the 8 as you arent getting anything worth scraping you will with less filters. meabing less filter bags and a jump beetween grades to the finest..


good info Jester! ill probably pick your brains nearer the chop chop time. which is looking like its going to be double if not more than the result of the last run of Dairy Queens! Airpots Rock and the shooting powder is definately worth its price tag... pics coming 


kmoo said:


> lol yeah i did, but it was a pain in the arse and i felt like a proper spaz, haha. i have my moments! i do some crazy stupid shit for a reasonably clever chick
> Im forever doing shit like that, im famous for it...
> i have applied for a job that's more in the field i'm interested in, but i'm not very qualified for it lol so everyone wish me luck!!! i did one of those grabby uber positive cover letters to hopefully make up for lack of experience but who knows!


fingers crossed for ya kmoo! tho i will hate you for A living in a fabulously sunny country, having great trees, AND a wicked job.


Jester88 said:


> hehe congrats and luck wished.
> 
> dont worry i do stupid shit all the time myself and im a reasonably clever bloke .
> 
> i personally m sic of working for other ppl and want to give working for my shot a go soon


aint it the truth i want to be an entrepreneur, i want to invent the bathtap pillow, watch this space ill be on dragons den in a jiffy... 

maybe.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Welcome to the show Jigfresh! Yeah theres more banter than updates but thats how we roll man! to be honest daft punk are probably the best thing to come out of france, closely followed by some of the cheese.
> 
> aw bless haha i had no clue what i was doing first time either think thats why i ended up with little end product.
> 
> ...


haha bathtap pillow lol
sounds good mate i could be ur first buyer lol
im off to make sum bubble now wish me luck​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

some snaps!














you can really see where the plant has burst the extra growth after the pk & shooting powder. 





^^^these two are the comparison left side is normal pot right airpot





cross tent shot! 

the difference between the last run of DQ's to this run i epic this run i have used airpots and extra nutes the cannaboost and shooting powder so its hard to say which has given the bigger boost but combined i have definitely upped the bar from last time.


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2010)

[youtube]/v/8FGhEOlDl6w&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><[/youtube]
daft punkls ok i like this group better lol. or at least as much lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

rasclot said:


> haha bathtap pillow lol
> sounds good mate i could be ur first buyer lol
> im off to make sum bubble now wish me luck​


there's a gap in the market for those couples that like to share a bath but don't have the taps in the middle its a right pain in the back having a tap in the spine! 

how much you running through the bags? wait have we had this convo?


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2010)

sorry done, they look like monsters man growth ethery where good show, wheres the link to but this shooting powder stuff?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> some snaps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the boost does do wonders their lookin pukka mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> sorry done, they look like monsters man growth ethery where good show, wheres the link to but this shooting powder stuff?


cheers fella yeah im just so relieved they have delivered this run through i was gutted last time. 

i got the shooting powder off ebay 7£ for 1 sachet if you buy the stuff from a hydro shop it comes in packs of 3 sachets . i was just testing the water but i will definitely be using the stuff from here on out.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SHOOTING-POWDER---5-x-100-gram-sachets_W0QQitemZ330393208769QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxq20100108?IMSfp=TL100108239001r4234

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HYDROPONICS-HOUSE-GARDEN-SHOOTING-POWDER-FAST-UK-POST_W0QQitemZ130364371308QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN?hash=item1e5a52716c



rasclot said:


> the boost does do wonders their lookin pukka mate


cheers bud! Im totally converted this stuff is magic! i cant believe uncle ben was slating it calling it snake oil n such just because they don't publish the exact ingredients. if i had a product that did what this stuff does i'm damned sure i wouldn't want anyone else knowing the secret formula.


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2010)

so did u do a comparison with and with out the shooting powder, same strain like?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

nah i didnt i want max yeild this time round and ive already lost some to the side by side with the normal pot to airpot. 

i was going to but then i realised i'd just be proving the blindingly obvious after seeing rasclots MONSTER TREES last time


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 10, 2010)

shooting powder ??

rooting powder? or a hormone to make the plant put out more or less upward and outward growth?? 

if your using them then i know of a good one.. it will double to tripple your yield but as ive said many times there hasnt been much research on what prolonged human consumption may entail. that being said heaps of people buy it my mate at the hydro shop says. its called U-turn


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

shooting powder fella

the blurb from the packet reads along the line of it forces the plant into producing new growth like a crop on top of the crop. which is pretty evident in the dodgy pheno i can see really whispy upward shoots that will fill out in the next couple of weeks but will likely remain fairly airy compared to the bud that took 7 weeks to grow but hey im not complaining more bud is more bud.

U-Turn eh!?!? ill look into it but i bet its probably the same crack big dose of p and k and some other gubbins

EDIT: cant find owt bout it Jesta got a link for me mate?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 10, 2010)

how long in 12/12 are they Don? A vision of healthyness mate lol. Hows that Jack 47 doing? They're so many jack crosses out there, i've grown sensi jack herer and got lucky with an indica pheno which was awesome but jack flash was no slouch. I wish i still had that JH indy FFS

+rep when it lets me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

sup oscar!

8 weeks 3 days 12/12, according to sub its an 8 week strain but i can only see the odd hair thats turned so ill probs let it go to 9 and re asses but i imagine it will be a little while longer than 9 weeks. i might use the Gravity to finish her up a little faster.

the jack47 is looking luscious green and bursting to be let rip in 12/12 she's showed sex well early ive topped for the second time last night as she just wasnt having it first time round haha

i had planned on doing a round of cutting from the sweet afghan delicious and the jack 47 but ill be moving house so its off sadly but i might take a couple anyway n if she turns out to be a keeper i could gift them out  nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome Don, very nice looking buds. They have certainly come on. But like you say, don't look like they will be ready this week....

Gonna be a very nice crop indeedy.

Peace bru, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

cheers D man yeah it bloody needs to be a good one i phoned the meter readings in last night and i owe them 306 effing squid , i wouldn't care but i've been paying them 90 bar a month already for gas n eleccy


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2010)

haha, they paid me this quart for my electricity 

looking lovely and frosty


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, they paid me this quart for my electricity
> 
> Aye Hilarious TTT...
> 
> ...


cheers fella


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2010)

i'd love to say it's because i'm a wizard, but, being optimistic, it's cus i am a wizard! a wizard with tooth ache


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 10, 2010)

there looking pucker m8.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 10, 2010)

its all up from here i see don. shame about the eleccy bill....


----------



## kmoo (Feb 10, 2010)

aye Don bless me arse, it was far from my first time! lol 

plants are lookin lovely sir


----------



## kmoo (Feb 11, 2010)

so the other day i took down one of my girls, didn't get a heap of bud off her but i just had a smoke and hoooooeeeeey!!! happy days!! lol i havent been fucked by 2 cones in a long long time lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i'd love to say it's because i'm a wizard, but, being optimistic, it's cus i am a wizard! a wizard with tooth ache



cant you magic yourself better!?!? some wizard you are lol 


Lil ganja princess said:


> there looking pucker m8.


tar LGP yeah they look fit to burst! and theres still a good week n ahalf before they hit 9 weeks i think i might have a good yield all said n done


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> its all up from here i see don. shame about the eleccy bill....


aye sods law but im pleased i found out now instead of when we move in a couple months that would have been a right biatch


kmoo said:


> aye Don bless me arse, it was far from my first time! lol plants are lookin lovely sir


hahahah oh well thank you kindly miss.


kmoo said:


> so the other day i took down one of my girls, didn't get a heap of bud off her but i just had a smoke and hoooooeeeeey!!! happy days!! lol i havent been fucked by 2 cones in a long long time lol


good work kmoo! i doubt i could finish a cone of straight weed without going into a ball on the floor let alone two.

cannacookies tonight then to the pub for the quiz.... should be interesting. maybe i should take some for the buffet


----------



## Maryjane123 (Feb 11, 2010)

V.Nice man, top job there fella..

As always ....

Still keepin an eye m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

cheers fella yeah they are coming on a treat another week of max feed then ill wind them down. ive got the dehumidifier in there every other day to fatten the trichs up.

should be a bumper harvest especially compared to the last one... i thinking going to get more of these 6 than i did of ten of the last lot


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive got the dehumidifier in there every other day to fatten the trichs up.


never heard that before, any science behind it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

nope nee science that i've read, but ive tried it and it works!


----------



## Maryjane123 (Feb 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers fella yeah they are coming on a treat another week of max feed then ill wind them down. ive got the dehumidifier in there every other day to fatten the trichs up.
> 
> should be a bumper harvest especially compared to the last one... i thinking going to get more of these 6 than i did of ten of the last lot


how much u expectin bud?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nope nee science that i've read, but ive tried it and it works!



sweet, i checked my dehumidifier in towards the end last time. certainly didnt do it any harm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

aye helps dry the girls out a bit less hanging time too


----------



## kmoo (Feb 12, 2010)

the reign of terror upon my house has nearly come to an end lol soon i will be able to smoke weed and enjoy it in my own front room lol

OMG why wont she go to bed, i can't have that kinda negativity around when i'ma smokin, i do love my crop it's wee plop.

has anyone here ever got or sent anything naughty through the post over there like? i once got something a bit special sent from a friend in california and it made it through no bother


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2010)

Maryjane123 said:


> how much u expectin bud?


well i dont like to count me chickens afore they're hatched but im guesstimating conservatively at 1.5 oz a plant but hoping for 2 + will probably be about 2.5 to 3. so top end 18 oz bottom end 12. who knows really 


kmoo said:


> the reign of terror upon my house has nearly come to an end lol soon i will be able to smoke weed and enjoy it in my own front room lol
> thats a luxury i dont have lol
> OMG why wont she go to bed, i can't have that kinda negativity around when i'ma smokin, i do love my crop it's wee plop.
> 
> has anyone here ever got or sent anything naughty through the post over there like? i once got something a bit special sent from a friend in california and it made it through no bother



yeah ive had allsorts through the post but not from over the big pond


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2010)

likewise, although most of my contacts are iffy and will only post hash due to the lesser smell  and 18 ounces :O that would do me for 6-8 months


----------



## kmoo (Feb 12, 2010)

oh i dont smoke it in my front room, i got kids lol but i like to sit on my couch, bent, and play video games etc lol

i went way too far last night, i dont know why but i pushed it and my brain is fuckin rattled this morning, nasty nasty headache and just cloudy. bah


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2010)

Too much smoking anything will make u feel bad sooner or laters lol


----------



## kmoo (Feb 12, 2010)

it was no one's fault but me own westy lol oh how did LGP's lady come back after that snap? bummer

i gave a mate a couple grams of my shiz a few hours ago and she just text me tellin me she had a few tokes, fell asleep and then ate half the food in her kitchen lol sounds like a winner to me! haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2010)

hahahaha yeah too much fun is bad for ya lol 


deffo sounds like a straight up winner kmoo!


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

everything in moderation lol thats wot me mum says lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2010)

wish someone would tell me that...

i switched at 4 pints of grolsh to the scrumpy came in too pissed had a half a sleeper a couple of canna cookies then thought it would be hilarious to pop a viagra. you can imagine the state i was in for the no pants dance....

lordy my brain hurts today tho


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

did u get any play in that state or was it just pissing in the wind?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2010)

oh hell yeah i got to play hahah im still sat in me duds gettin a boner with glee on the telly hope it subsides afore i go to morrisons...


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

Hahaha, jus like being unemployed lol sittin watching daytime telly with a mast that can suport a rhino lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 13, 2010)

That boner WON'T go away for quite a while. I've only done viagra once after a load o sniff and then once the fun was over i took a zanax and i woke up the next day with a huge boner (huge for me anyway lol) that wouldn't go down ALLDAY. I kept shaking coconuts from the tree but to no avail lmao


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

be carefull u dunt chafe it with all the friction lol, joggers foreskins no laughing matter lmao


----------



## kmoo (Feb 13, 2010)

oh fuck off lol this is some funny shit. it fucking was hilarious, it was a great decision because it showed absolutely no thought for consequence lol i live by those silly decisions - such as i made a very quick decision to start a new degree in 9 days, just thought of it yesterday and i snuck in lol god knows where it'll go but it seemed a fuckin grand notion


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

Funny as a 3rd person for sure thats stings like a cat fight in a viniger factory. I Started a degree in physiology few years back but never finished it cuz im slack. I aint got the dicepline to study never have had lol. I blame the weed but it helps some ppl lol.


----------



## kmoo (Feb 13, 2010)

oh nah i've studied already and am workin, but it's not a happy career and i think as i've gotten older i've become less enamoured. there's something else i've wanted to do for some time, but it's a pretty tough job, hard to explain without bein specific lol

i need to get rid of these excess mice and quick lol we cleaned the cage out yesterday and it already smells micey

i've been tryin to upload pics for like, ten years now - watch this space lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

watching


----------



## kmoo (Feb 13, 2010)

uh oh lol that's been a super long time, the router died half way through so i abandoned it lol it's done now tho


----------



## kmoo (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

its getting fatter aint it lol, still makes me feel pissed looking at her lol


----------



## kmoo (Feb 13, 2010)

sure yer not drunk westy? lol 

i'm officially mother in law free, and brother in law - will miss him, he's a top kid.

now i have an issue, my friend who was receiving seeds for me isn't currently an option but i need to order, not too keen on risking sending them to my house coz of the few ladies i'm housing lol hmmm


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

most seed banks send stelthy. No one can see wot u get in the post lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

im not drunk jus very very stoned lol


----------



## kmoo (Feb 13, 2010)

yeah i know it's pretty safe but fuck lol ugh i might as well just send em to mine eh. the girls are almost done

every time i go on there to pick my order i end up browsing and finding another 20 that i wanna get lol it's dangerous

it's 1pm here and the kids are bangin away on their toys, i wish i was very very stoned lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

ill hold it in a few seconds extra for u its 2:02 here an i need me bed lol, im watching worlds wildest police videos, thats how late it is lol. nernight kmoo dear catch ya laters


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

so im back.

hotel was a disaster, staff argueing, door keys thats didnt work had to wait for an hour to get into the room, food was shite and expensive. 

gaff had paper thin walls neighbors watching aliens vs predator at full volume next door ( it was that loud i could identify what they were watching)

it was like fawlty towers. 

glad im back on the sofa baked.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

kmoo said:


>


fattening up a treat kmoo, how long till the chop?


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so im back.
> 
> hotel was a disaster, staff argueing, door keys thats didnt work had to wait for an hour to get into the room, food was shite and expensive.
> 
> ...



sorry that u had a rubbish time and that ur gal wasted her money.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 14, 2010)

good morning lads....hows tricks


----------



## rasclot (Feb 14, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> good morning lads....hows tricks


 mornin boys with a nice fat1 of bubble wake n bake


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

aye cheers westy, one of them things next year we'll stop in and ill cook.

how is everyone this after nicely baked to fuck? im toking squidgy but seriously thinking of scrumping a branch


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye cheers westy, one of them things next year we'll stop in and ill cook.
> 
> how is everyone this after nicely baked to fuck? im toking squidgy but seriously thinking of scrumping a branch


scrump away don...treat yourself lol

well it time for the first one of the day for me.......extremely potent w/rhino


----------



## rasclot (Feb 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye cheers westy, one of them things next year we'll stop in and ill cook.
> 
> how is everyone this after nicely baked to fuck? im toking squidgy but seriously thinking of scrumping a branch


 im good mate wish i had the choice to scrump a branch lol my time will come in the next few weeks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

haha thanks willy i dont mind if i do! 

white rhino eh! kick back n twist one up

[youtube]r-AvpsyP6VE&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]

aye its a windup waiting rasc


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha thanks willy i dont mind if i do!
> 
> white rhino eh! kick back n twist one up
> 
> ...


never heard him before don..hes pretty good aswell.
wish i could kick back and smoke it, more like stand at the back door freezing my back off. lol. no smokin in the house


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 14, 2010)

hey don i dont know how to post the vid but ........." http://www.youtube.com/v/7l6xwClJUFc&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param 

you seen this....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> never heard him before don..hes pretty good aswell.
> wish i could kick back and smoke it, more like stand at the back door freezing my back off. lol. no smokin in the house


aye i smoke in my tent room so the sarbon filter takes care of the smell, i was on the doorstep but i pleaded the no smell = no foul n got away with it.


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey don i dont know how to post the vid but ........." http://www.youtube.com/v/7l6xwClJUFc&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param
> 
> you seen this....



yeah i know example, if you havent already heard it he's got a mixtape and album out ( we made this / example: example )before he started getting radio play he's kanny witty but selling out for commercial fame.

right some porn any one?



















my not so low stress training...





sorry for the neck strain.





the airpot comparison


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha thanks willy i dont mind if i do!
> 
> white rhino eh! kick back n twist one up
> 
> ...


 i fink this guy has got some talent. any1 watching the winter olpimpics. seem britian are only participating n speed skating


----------



## rasclot (Feb 14, 2010)

i got sum air pots for the next grow im gonna do side by side comparison with my cuttins


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

aye he's not bad for a fat geordie alchy haha i should quit fwapping and start rapping.

i hear someones already died in training for the olympics, then again luge is a fucking nutters sport, luge on ice is insane

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/othersports/article-1250848/Fury-Nodar-Kumaritashvili-death-Olympic-officials-warned-danger.html

looked well naughty


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i smoke in my tent room so the sarbon filter takes care of the smell, i was on the doorstep but i pleaded the no smell = no foul n got away with it.
> 
> yeah i know example, if you havent already heard it he's got a mixtape and album out ( we made this / example: example )before he started getting radio play he's kanny witty but selling out for commercial fame.
> 
> ...


 YOU GOT SOME SERIOUS BUDS GOING ON IN THAT TENT MATE 



Lil ganja princess said:


> i fink this guy has got some talent. any1 watching the winter olpimpics. seem britian are only participating n speed skating


 
hey lgp good afternoon...i sent you a friend request as i noticed you werent on my friend list......


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 14, 2010)

ye it was the luge track. apparently an american guy slide the track and had a similar accidenlt when they were testing the track but they did some changes but it dont look like they did enough. just shows u how fast u can get on ice and how out of control u can b.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 14, 2010)

Scary shit


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2010)

oh nom nom nom nom nom! why do none of mine ever look that splendid! sat at work and this certainly takes the edge off


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 14, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey lgp good afternoon...i sent you a friend request as i noticed you werent on my friend list......


i accepted m8


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 14, 2010)

afternoon ttt. what you doin at work? i shall blaze this next one in your honour...


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey don et al, Fattening up nicely there, lad. Love the neck strainer. Also good tune. Much peace for Sunday.

DST


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> afternoon ttt. what you doin at work? i shall blaze this next one in your honour...


delegating the fuck out of every responsibility that comes my way  i run the copmany over the weekends, every weekend alas and i bloody hate it. but it's a job and it's money i need so  havin a smoke and watching ninja assasin with a mate after work so it's allll good


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> delegating the fuck out of every responsibility that comes my way  i run the copmany over the weekends, every weekend alas and i bloody hate it. but it's a job and it's money i need so  havin a smoke and watching ninja assasin with a mate after work so it's allll good


 
well were all thinking of you mate. whats ninja assasin?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> YOU GOT SOME SERIOUS BUDS GOING ON IN THAT TENT MATE
> tar muchly mate
> hey lgp good afternoon...i sent you a friend request as i noticed you werent on my friend list......





Lil ganja princess said:


> ye it was the luge track. apparently an american guy slide the track and had a similar accidenlt when they were testing the track but they did some changes but it dont look like they did enough. just shows u how fast u can get on ice and how out of control u can b.


aye just reminds you how mortal you actually are


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Scary shit





tip top toker said:


> oh nom nom nom nom nom! why do none of mine ever look that splendid! sat at work and this certainly takes the edge off


yours do look like this ttt?! 


DST said:


> Hey don et al, Fattening up nicely there, lad. Love the neck strainer. Also good tune. Much peace for Sunday.
> DST


cheers man yeah another week today they hit 9 weeks only a couple of hairs turned so far tho. im going to take all but the nicest pheno and let her run till she's really ready. 

everything else gets flipped 12/12 as soon as the DQ's are out. ive never 12/12'd from seed but some of these will only be 2 weeks vegged.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2010)

Not done any direct from seed, but my Blackjack and NY47 were only a couple of weeks on the go from breaking ground then into 12/12....and all is well with them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah i mean i read peeps do from seed all the time but a couple weeks veg makes so much difference to your final weight


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2010)

true, i guess it depends on your set up though. for me the ny47 and blackjacks I just wanted them onto 12/12 at the same time as everything else, so that was that. Both are bigger than most of my headbands.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah your right proper SOG will yeild you more for sure


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2010)

Could be an idea for the future actually. I was thinking that once I get my next round on the go that I could do a mini sog in my veg tent of some type of variety.....will also cut on the lecky used...we will be getting into me being able to veg a couple through sunlight then...but then I would probably need to run another veg tent for any clones, ah feck, who know. But the vigour of the NY47 would def make it a candidate...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah ive been thinkin the same thing for a while. bit dodgy having that many plants tho but if it comes odwn heavy im fucked anyweay so in for a penny as a pound i say.

then i start thinking about a seperate meter square tent doing a 1or 2 plant scrog.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 14, 2010)

at this rate your gonn have a tent for each style of growing sog, scrog, stadium, and one with a tree in lol.....gonna take alot of prezzi's and chick flicks for the missus don. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

hahah yeah i know man, wii dance seems to have scored a good few brownie points...


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2010)

my girls neveer seem to bulk up like everyone elses  my ak48 is now 6 weeks into flowering and her cola's are maybe 1-2cm across. i need me a big bad 600w lamp


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah upping to the 600 will help you man, do you use boosters? pk13/14 n such?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2010)

i am using pk 13/14 but couldn't afford any other boosts, used big bud for a little while


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2010)

I think with this end of the spectrum u get out what u put in lol, I need to buy some boost lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

pk is a good boost and big bud too theres probably ten's of other products that you can buy which as im discussing with a certain uncle ben at the minute, all claim to be the best thing you can give your babies. and they're all much of a muchness and can be very pricey. 

ive tried a lot of stuff both cheap and expensive but im still trying new stuff looking to up the game. some is worth the price tag a lot isnt. 

you could try mollasses or spend mega bucks on bloombastic and see completely the same result itsd unlikely but with the variables involved it can and does happen.

anyway enough rambling

ive moved some shizzle round and lowered my enviro to fatten up the bottom buds for the last week. and supercropped the next couple to enjoy the light more. i think ive got sme sort of defficiency or lock out its no where near hot but the chiesel is well behind in growth and has the claw...


----------



## rasclot (Feb 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> pk is a good boost and big bud too theres probably ten's of other products that you can buy which as im discussing with a certain uncle ben at the minute, all claim to be the best thing you can give your babies. and they're all much of a muchness and can be very pricey.
> 
> ive tried a lot of stuff both cheap and expensive but im still trying new stuff looking to up the game. some is worth the price tag a lot isnt.
> 
> ...


 lovely mate do ya reckon the air pots have made a difference?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> pk is a good boost and big bud too theres probably ten's of other products that you can buy which as im discussing with a certain uncle ben at the minute, all claim to be the best thing you can give your babies. and they're all much of a muchness and can be very pricey.
> 
> ive tried a lot of stuff both cheap and expensive but im still trying new stuff looking to up the game. some is worth the price tag a lot isnt.
> 
> ...



na mate keep rambling  wicked mate looking pukka. how many weeks 12/12 is that?

and yes the airpots have made a difference


----------



## kmoo (Feb 15, 2010)

ahh what were you away for Don?? i've stayed in some funny hotels in my day, i always make a point of treating everyone to crazy loud sex noises, whether i'm actually engaging in the act or not. i think it was my way of getting back at the irish lol long story

reckon she'll be done within the next 3 days - the brown pistils have finally made their way north and i'm just waiting for them to fill out a little up there. trichs are nice n milky


ok so shit, my mate came through on the address - turns out he just got pissed for 4 days straight and lost his phone lol i thought he'd not answered. anyway. i keep switchin up on what i'm gonna grow this time round, and i wanna get my perpetual on big time. i might build a seedling and veg box, and use my current space for flower. 

my contenders are:

strawberry cough
belladonna
white widow
train wreck

input? lol i want a nice little indica yielder, so i figured ww - and something with a bit of kick.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

rasclot said:


> lovely mate do ya reckon the air pots have made a difference?


for sure but the proof will be in the weigh up in week or two!


las fingerez said:


> na mate keep rambling  wicked mate looking pukka. how many weeks 12/12 is that?
> 8 weeks on sunday gone mate
> and yes the airpots have made a difference





kmoo said:


> ahh what were you away for Don?? i've stayed in some funny hotels in my day, i always make a point of treating everyone to crazy loud sex noises, whether i'm actually engaging in the act or not. i think it was my way of getting back at the irish lol long story
> away for valentines day kmoo! wish id stopped in doors haha
> reckon she'll be done within the next 3 days - the brown pistils have finally made their way north and i'm just waiting for them to fill out a little up there. trichs are nice n milky
> woot woooot not long till you can have a taste of the fruits!
> ...


some pretty killer strains kmoo the strawb cough is sposed to be really tasty belladonna all round killer
ww is straight forward heavy indy and trainwreck is the producer massive yields 

nice picks


----------



## kmoo (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks mr!! i reckon the next 12 months shall see me on the couch lol

no offense but feck valentines day lol that shit should be done when and if ya feel like it, not on a pre designated holiday which is just a bastardised notion from a corporation lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2010)

hallmark holidays are for ppl who aint got time to live their lives and are too busy to tell their bo they love them very much lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

valentines isnt a hallmark holiday!?!? never heard of st valentine?! but yeah i agree we dont need 1 specific day to say i love you n buy presents we just got cards this year


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2010)

well thats only a tenner that the marketing machines got off u then don not bad lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

£2.99 marra but my poem written inside was worth a lot more


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> £2.99 marra but my poem written inside was worth a lot more


bless ya don ur a big softie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

keep the woman in your life happy and the rest falls into place man.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2010)

sophie and the girls are the only ladies in my life lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

some might say your their lucky fella! birds= complications. good out wieghs the bad for the most part tho


----------



## bender420 (Feb 15, 2010)

Damn man, its been a while but your grow is looking fucking fantastic. YUM YUM YUM


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 15, 2010)

kmoo said:


> ahh what were you away for Don?? i've stayed in some funny hotels in my day, i always make a point of treating everyone to crazy loud sex noises, whether i'm actually engaging in the act or not. i think it was my way of getting back at the irish lol long story
> 
> reckon she'll be done within the next 3 days - the brown pistils have finally made their way north and i'm just waiting for them to fill out a little up there. trichs are nice n milky
> 
> ...


i can vouch for the strawberry cough, a mate grew it from clones and it was real nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Damn man, its been a while but your grow is looking fucking fantastic. YUM YUM YUM



yo yo yo hows tricks bender man thought you were gone?! whats up in your grow?

thanks man, ive just been in and watered and im pissed ive seen half a dozen boy naners and wouldnt it be just my luck their all on the crap pheno...

well looks like ill be using the gravitry and getting them done and out asap. 

gutted.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yo yo yo hows tricks bender man thought you were gone?! whats up in your grow?
> 
> thanks man, ive just been in and watered and im pissed ive seen half a dozen boy naners and wouldnt it be just my luck their all on the crap pheno...
> 
> ...


 nanners!!!!!!! i hope they dont visit me
atleast its on ur worst pheno


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> keep the woman in your life happy and the rest falls into place man.


 
So true my friend!! Just stoppin by to peek in. The ladies look fantastic!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah i guess small mercies n all that but im pissed off still. i didnt see a single one last run through. 

i think i know how begby felt in trainspotting when the bird in the car had a cock.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> So true my friend!! Just stoppin by to peek in. The ladies look fantastic!!


sup raiderfan ! cheers man and yeah id be half the man i am without my lass


----------



## bender420 (Feb 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yo yo yo hows tricks bender man thought you were gone?! whats up in your grow?
> 
> thanks man, ive just been in and watered and im pissed ive seen half a dozen boy naners and wouldnt it be just my luck their all on the crap pheno...
> 
> ...


Yeah man, I am kind of back, still not in the best shape. 

Sorry to hear about the cock sucking mother fucking bitch ass salad tossing piss drinking armpit licking NANNERS.

Wait DON, did I ever mention how I fucking hate balls, so sorry to hear about the problem man, best of luck dealing with them. 

I think when trying out new strains, we should just go for the DM Reverse to keep the bananas out. 

Reading your post upset me and reminded me of the HG, remember that bitch?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2010)

hahahah oh yeah i remember that bitch haha well im not too concerned its very late on in flower so im just going to give them a dose of gravity to finish them up when i water tonight in 3 days they'll be chopped. 

still gutted .

glad your back man, hope you feel better mate


----------



## kmoo (Feb 16, 2010)

eh god i'm just after getting back from my besties. her hubby made me snort funny white stuff with him and i'm pretty sure she tried to make out with me lol

crackalackin

i need way more weight off my plants lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2010)

hahahah funny white powder eh.... did it smell nice 

everyone needs more weight off their plants kmoo lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2010)

so did u enjoy the funny white poo? didnt make u feel homoerotic then?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> so did u enjoy the funny white poo? didnt make u feel homoerotic then?


 westy mate gis a hand i got a bit of a pm problem


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2010)

rasclot said:


> westy mate gis a hand i got a bit of a pm problem



Its a mare aint it have a lok at this>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://www.420magazine.com/forums/how-grow-marijuana/72170-how-do-i-recognize-control-prevent-powdery-mildew.html


----------



## kmoo (Feb 16, 2010)

haha it didn't smell nice, it smelled like chemical lol and it hit the back of my throat like a feckin steam train lol i could get my vom on momentarily

i've been known to bed the odd bird but i wont go there with my bestie lol each to their own like but i only mack on the hubby these um days

i wanna go to pleasure beach, feckin cracker of a shit hole and i love it lol i want a big old bag of candy floss and bright lights


----------



## kmoo (Feb 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> Its a marte aint it have a lok at this>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> http://www.420magazine.com/forums/how-grow-marijuana/72170-how-do-i-recognize-control-prevent-powdery-mildew.html


it's almost like "powdery mildew" is being used in the third person lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2010)

lol like everythings havin to deal with the white powder poo


----------



## rasclot (Feb 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> lol like everythings havin to deal with the white powder poo


 who knows they might b cuttin 50% pm + 50% sniff lol


----------



## kmoo (Feb 16, 2010)

ah i was a guest! i practically had to lol i've neglected my dearies while the mo in law was here

looks like i'll be gettin a blue cheese clone!! yay


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

hahah free toot should never be turned down and its always the most inappropriate moments when you know you shouldn't have a line but think fuck it ill get away with it......

congrats on the blue cheese, i smoked a little of it recently was a really nice cut more cheese than blue but still really nice balance. hope she's a winner for you kmoo

so i haven't shown the veg bairns for a while





left are sensi purple star back right is cali orange front right and the baby in the middle are floater, they've got about a week to fill out then their going 12/12 a bit smaller than id normally but what they hell


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 17, 2010)

They look nice n healthy Don. If i was you Don i'd veg 'em another week and flower 'em a week less if you're getting rid of it. IMO another week in veg will up your yeild quite a bit.
Hows the jack 47 going?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

hmmm not a bad idea that but i actually want to smoke this lot hahahah might flog a little of each but i want my stash full for the 4 months im not going to be putting any out. 
my recent experiences of buying weed being an absolute waste of time...

or the ones ive doubled up on i could always veg a week longer, thanks for the idea man!

the jack 47 is the one just out to the right of the pic and is bursting to get into 12/12 same as the SAD, i gave me first dose of gravity last night another tonight and ill be chopping come the weekend.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 17, 2010)

The Don house hold is gonna reek......again, my mrs get the right hump about coz she don't smoke and hates the smell, even cheese, philistine lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

well to be honest its not going to stink that bad i've just bought a new jar of ONA and with the dehumidifier going and the tent corner open it pretty much confines it to one room, and anything i touch ahahaha


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2010)

[youtube]/v/aQ2rZOlhCBg&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]

didnt think there was a song about the hanging of the french monkey lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

aye hairy french spy hahahaah


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 17, 2010)

newbies looking good don 

cept one. and the miniture lol. though im sure they will pull there act together soon enough


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

haha yeah i know apparently the freak twirled one is the keeper pheno when it grows out of this phase?!!? the baby in the middle is the same strain but i fucked it by taking the seed husk off afore it was ready.


----------



## bender420 (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL the only white powder I deal with is Powdery Mildew. 

Don mate, the new log is up and running. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/303638-personal-medical-grow-casey-jones.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

already up in the mix bender bro!!!


----------



## bender420 (Feb 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> already up in the mix bender bro!!!


Word man, it is so good to be back man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

glad to have you and your jealousy provoking colas on board....


----------



## bender420 (Feb 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> glad to have you and your jealousy provoking colas on board....



You are funny Don, I am just a noob stuck in middle of some crazy growers.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

bender420 said:


> You are funny Don, I am just a noob stuck in middle of some crazy growers.


yeah thats how i feel sometimes bro, noob among legends lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 17, 2010)

noob ere to


----------



## rasclot (Feb 17, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> noob ere to


 and me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

i still wouldn't call myself experienced i know a bit about a bit of growing. we were all noobs somewhere once upon a time. now we stand on the shoulders of giants.

deep. like a spanish onion...


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i still wouldn't call myself experienced i know a bit about a bit of growing. we were all noobs somewhere once upon a time. now we stand on the shoulders of giants.
> 
> deep. like a spanish onion...


smooooooth lol


----------



## bender420 (Feb 17, 2010)

LMAO of at DON for saying that he just know a bit about growing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

seriously i know about growing in soil and coco, dwc, nft, hydro, bubble pots, means sweet FA to me. 

what i do know is we are top of the league say WE ARE TOP OF THE LEAGUE!!!!

howay the lads 4 fucking 1!!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

which devision?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

championship,

not speaking to westy. fucking palace lost me my accumulator


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2010)

I said sorry


----------



## kmoo (Feb 17, 2010)

aww hartlepool got it's own website! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> I said sorry


 ya know im just kiddin


----------



## kmoo (Feb 18, 2010)

aww a bit o bromance, bless yas.

do i wanna use a bit for bubble hash or cannabutter. hummm


----------



## rasclot (Feb 18, 2010)

kmoo said:


> aww a bit o bromance, bless yas.
> 
> do i wanna use a bit for bubble hash or cannabutter. hummm


 bubble hash all the way!!
it makes a lovely cocktail


----------



## kmoo (Feb 18, 2010)

good good, it was my leaning - had good success with it (ignoring that last time when i was too high and did the bags back to front lol)


----------



## rasclot (Feb 18, 2010)

kmoo said:


> good good, it was my leaning - had good success with it (ignoring that last time when i was too high and did the bags back to front lol)


 hahaha i nearly done that the otherday lol i got as far as puttin the trim in wen i noticed lol
that was straight after a spliff


----------



## kmoo (Feb 18, 2010)

oh man i didn't realise til i went to strain em off and noticed WAY too much resistance on the first bag lol i've vowed never to make hash stoned again

my "new york cheesecake" is baking, it looks mad!! yay


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

Im smoking the tray i had aside for bubble hash needs be wen ur backs against the wall lol. Its very strong too lol bloody psychosis popcorn hmm tastey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

i love the cannabutter but everything that is good to get you trashed is so fatty n bad for you but good haha i always overdo it too its too hard to judge the amounts.

i always think afterwards i should have used x amount of cannabutter and x amount of normal butter then wonder why im sat retarded eyes like sheeps fannies. 

new york baked cheesecake eh kmoo! now theres some fine eating!! my lass has been banging on at me to do a banoffee baked one for a while. might have a crack this weekend.

this round of trim is going through the bubble bags tho i might make a seperate little cheescake with a biscuit and weed butter base for the crack.


----------



## kmoo (Feb 18, 2010)

crazy popcorn lol yum! you short on bud like? 

i've never had banoffee!! my husband hates it desperately and told me never to try it lol but i looked on wiki once and i remember thinking it looked like something i'd like.

i just turned the oven off, it's cracked a little on top but smells SO good!! now it needs to cool in the oven for 5 hours lol bah humbug i could nosh


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

well yes i am at the min, 2 n half weeks till next chop lol


----------



## kmoo (Feb 18, 2010)

aww mate, i'll have a cone in yer honour lol i'm usually the one jealous that others have just been on the cut and have lots o lovely bud, just had me first joint of the biz and golly gosh it was quite effective lol love me a good sativa, tho i have edged on paranoid once or twice off the first one i chopped maybe 3 days too soon lol


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 18, 2010)

im always paranoid these days and all i do is smoke my herb go figure lol.

used to run amuck and never got in trouble once settle down and then they think its time to try come fuck with your life. fucking mugs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

westy i dunno how you manage it youve had the perpetual going for donkeys you should never be out of bud!? 

freshly baked cheesecake smell for 5 hours!?!!! just to tantalise your senses.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 18, 2010)

ur mean don. jk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

heart of stone some have said but really underneath its like a praline gooey truffle


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

Well if i get desperate i gota car and a sat nav and some ppls addresses, u never know i may drive north for a sesh>>>>>>


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 18, 2010)

westy where bouts are u? i got a henry i could lend ya if u get desperate?


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> westy where bouts are u? i got a henry i could lend ya if u get desperate?



bless u las fingers, a very nice offer mate, im not desprate just yet. Ive smoked for 20 years and only been growing the last two so ill have to see wot i can find lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 18, 2010)

no worries bro, hate 2 see a man down. i'm not quite london so if u do need anything message me, cant be buying no sprayed shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> Well if i get desperate i gota car and a sat nav and some ppls addresses, u never know i may drive north for a sesh>>>>>>


bro your always welcome! spare bedrooms full of dope mind so your on the floor


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

defo not, we dont get much of anything up here in the ceter of the country an im in a very small town so we get less. I can get a half of brick bush seedy thai stuff if i want for 60 quid, Id wana wizard for that money tho lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bro your always welcome! spare bedrooms full of dope mind so your on the floor


road trip lol. Itd be a mission in this weather lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

hahah you could fly to the damn n back for the petrol money it'd cost you to get up here. 

not much better up here either man.

im really having a hankering for some drugs think its the half term boredom. i really just fancy getting high as a kite. its been near enough 2 months since i had a proper sniff hmmm the missus woint be pleased but when is she hahah


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 18, 2010)

thats how much they want down here for that rubbish, that gets me more paranoid than anything, i avoid it. never used 2. kinda got a rough idea where u are, thought u was a bit closer this way lol

looking at getting some seeds chaps, never brought em b4 (all clones) any suggestions? was thinkin a nice diesel (ecsd/nycd/etc) or a "light" haze? any other suggestions? what about this headband everyone is raving about? any seed companys 2 that u have used b4 and happy with? thanks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

what sorta stone are you after is more the question, what do you like high and flavourwise.

theres a lot of choice for diesel. somango nycd is expensive but nice. the headband has sour diesel in its lineage. 

i generally only use picknmixseeds.co for singles but you can get some good stuff elsewhere 

https://www.breedbay.co.uk/auction/ 

have some interesting stuff 

as do potpimp.com more unusual crosses


----------



## Maryjane123 (Feb 18, 2010)

Just quickly popping in don, looking nice there fella, I bet ya can't wait


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah you could fly to the damn n back for the petrol money it'd cost you to get up here.
> 
> not much better up here either man.
> 
> im really having a hankering for some drugs think its the half term boredom. i really just fancy getting high as a kite. its been near enough 2 months since i had a proper sniff hmmm the missus woint be pleased but when is she hahah


why you on half term don? dont tell me your a teacher?!?! or a 15 year old boy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

Maryjane123 said:


> Just quickly popping in don, looking nice there fella, I bet ya can't wait



cheers fella, shame bout the hermies but nowt i can do bout it really 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> why you on half term don? dont tell me your a teacher?!?! or a 15 year old boy lol


haha im nee teacher nor a 15 year old boy, but im not busy at school holidays


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 18, 2010)

thats a shame i envisioned you as a p.e teacher preaching good health and fitness to the kids right before you go to the pub for a couple of newky browns and then home to maintain your grow room...lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

hahaha i do love the broon dog like


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 18, 2010)

whats not to like...lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

you ever tried a geordie shandy? 50 50 mix of broon ale and smirnoff ice, absolutely lush. lethal but lush


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 18, 2010)

he works at a computer, in an office, but doesn't work school hollidays. hmmm. accountant! either that or new world bus driver!

and newcastle brown is not my fav drink it must be said, but we all know what i can convince myself to drink if i so feel like it so i'm keeping my mouth shut on this one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah im an accountant lol i know how many beans make 5


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you ever tried a geordie shandy? 50 50 mix of broon ale and smirnoff ice, absolutely lush. lethal but lush


they call that a suicide shandy round here, although geordie shandy makes more sense


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

hahahahah southerners


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 18, 2010)

i aint southern mate i,m a pie eater


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 18, 2010)

i used to be a cowyed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

from bolton to wigan eh. i forget to most of the uk thats north


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 18, 2010)

we dont like drinks like that down here  we prefere thinkgs like tequila suicides


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> from bolton to wigan eh. i forget to most of the uk thats north


yeah chief. could,nt be southern i like gravy on my chips lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers fella, shame bout the hermies but nowt i can do bout it really
> 
> haha im nee teacher nor a 15 year old boy, but im not busy at school holidays


 I reckon you're a lollyop man Don


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 18, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> yeah chief. could,nt be southern i like gravy on my chips lol


so do we! bloody northerners always trying to pinch traditions and delights of the southener  

i may be a fairy, but hey, tinkerbell is HOT, wheras monkeys pick their noses and their bumms  doooobiedaboop


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 18, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> so do we! bloody northerners always trying to pinch traditions and delights of the southener
> 
> i may be a fairy, but hey, tinkerbell is HOT, wheras monkeys pick their noses and their bumms  doooobiedaboop


hahaha jellied eels uuurrghh


----------



## kmoo (Feb 18, 2010)

oh god are you actually an accountant Don? i was dating this crazy american accountant once, really strange guy but funny. turned out he was sellin heaps of weed and smokin more than i care to think of lol he was one of them that made him loopy and all, mood swings and all. yikes, i work in insurance and all - i personally think insurance is fucked lol

my hubby gets a bit cranky when i put anythin up my nose lol it's a bit annoying really but not a massive issue as i hardly ever do it. he knows i've always been sensible with my class a's


----------



## kmoo (Feb 19, 2010)

i'd love to share this with yas properly, but alas it'd be proper manky by the time it got there lol








it's a "new york baked cheesecake" i've only ever made chilled before so this should be interesting. it has whipped cream and grated chocolate on top.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 19, 2010)

newy york baked are yummy, not quite as good as biscuit base, but yummy none the less 

i think you need more cream though.... rookie mistake  NOM


----------



## kmoo (Feb 19, 2010)

haha next time i'll keep my cake pictures elsewhere lol i made it how i wanted it


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

That looks yummy. Has got me hankering for chocolate cake....


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 19, 2010)

hehe, it does look rather good, and how bloody long mustve those um, cream, um, things, taken. sorry, my brain isn't functioning yet today

i just have a thing about cream, there can never be enough, i had to excert great self-control in sainsbury's last night when i saw a buy 1 get 1 free on anchor spray crema in a tin things


----------



## kmoo (Feb 19, 2010)

it's actually a good inch thick on the top but the edges were slightly raised so i piped them a little smaller along the edges to even out the surface area. cream is good, you just lean to negative it's not your fault lol

i can't imagine how rich it's gonna be, i'm accumulating my munchies with a few sessions before i try n take on a piece


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't mean to turn Don's thread into a baking thread, but Our wedding cake was one of the tastiest chocolate cakes I have ever had...and the lemon meringues were also pukka!!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 19, 2010)

baaakeryy







my summer new york style cheesecake, from well, summer


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

Hell ye, TTT, that looks fekkin tasty bru. lekker!


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2010)

cake, cake, cake, drink! Fek, Girls, drin drink drink and cake. Heaven, I'm in heaven, doo do doo doo DOO!


----------



## kmoo (Feb 19, 2010)

haha bless yer heart westy. it was good!! the base was a bit yuk but i will change it for the next one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> we dont like drinks like that down here  we prefere thinkgs like tequila suicides


haha thankfully ive not tried that one, i did once drink a vodka shot through my eye that was enough for me. 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> yeah chief. could,nt be southern i like gravy on my chips lol


aye gravy with ya chips is the business has to be proper thick mind, nee room for watery gravy. anyone ever had a parmo?


oscaroscar said:


> I reckon you're a lollyop man Don


hahaha lets just say im in the education sector n leave it there.


tip top toker said:


> so do we! bloody northerners always trying to pinch traditions and delights of the southener
> i may be a fairy, but hey, tinkerbell is HOT, wheras monkeys pick their noses and their bumms  doooobiedaboop



aye i can just see you in a tutu witha a larger top ttt 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hahaha jellied eels uuurrghh


i dont care where you are jellied eels are manky 


kmoo said:


> oh god are you actually an accountant Don? i was dating this crazy american accountant once, really strange guy but funny. turned out he was sellin heaps of weed and smokin more than i care to think of lol he was one of them that made him loopy and all, mood swings and all. yikes, i work in insurance and all - i personally think insurance is fucked lol
> fuck that im nee accountant
> my hubby gets a bit cranky when i put anythin up my nose lol it's a bit annoying really but not a massive issue as i hardly ever do it. he knows i've always been sensible with my class a's


mines the same, ive been off it for 2 months but the hankering
is getting worse, i can feel a binge coming on 


kmoo said:


> i'd love to share this with yas properly, but alas it'd be proper manky by the time it got there lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DST said:


> Don't mean to turn Don's thread into a baking thread, but Our wedding cake was one of the tastiest chocolate cakes I have ever had...and the lemon meringues were also pukka!!


what the hell has this turned into a lets make don have the munchies thread?!?!!? looks well tasty D & interesting tartan 


mr west said:


> cake, cake, cake, drink! Fek, Girls, drin drink drink and cake. Heaven, I'm in heaven, doo do doo doo DOO!


think im going to be a write off this weekend. cake drink and naughtiness on a glutinous scale 

mwahahahahaaaa


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2010)

lol good ol boi


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

i shouldnt really but i think its going to happen regardless. ive had more than a couple of reminders lately that youth is wasted on the young, so im going to get wasted while ive got the money and braincells to destroy. 

who the fuck wants to have loads of money and be old an not able to enjoy it anymore?! not the fucking don i tell ya


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2010)

Party for your right to fight brother


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

damn straight westy mon! aint seriosuly pissed the missus off in a while well new years but still.


----------



## kmoo (Feb 19, 2010)

haha they get over it sooner or later, usually sooner if ya throw a bit of minge at it lol i dont often indulge but i'll do so without bitchy judgement thank ya very much dear, haha he used to eat disco bickies like a fuckin college student

you guys have that bio oil stuff over there yeah? well i put it on after me shower and slid arse off the bloody chair lol i'm a clumsy bitch i got a big bruise comin up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

haha my lass knows i need time to blow off steam an get hat racked as long as im not at it every week. before xmas i was on the sniff 2 n 3 times a week schoolnights the lot.

bio oil? baby oil? only time i fall doon is when im battered and its usually up the stairs on the way in.


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2010)

i love dico biscuits, wish they were still about and not the rubbish they pass for it now days grr


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

that plant food was hands down better than any 'E' ive had in a couple of years. not good to mix it with stuff tho disconects the brain


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

check this out my culinary adventurous threadmates

http://links.zigzo.com/2007/05/09/how-to-make-pancakes-like-a-crack-head/


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> check this out my culinary adventurous threadmates
> 
> http://links.zigzo.com/2007/05/09/how-to-make-pancakes-like-a-crack-head/


That is brilliant Don, thanks for that. Had a good ole giggle.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

choose life choose a frying pan choose a fucking big pancake


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 19, 2010)

looks like a bilini, spot of cream cheese, bit of lumpfish caviar or keta (i can't afford anything bteer ) and mmmmm. 

i didn't get any pancakes this year  by get i mean make..) but i need my lemon and sugar fix. fuck savory pancakes, they're for c*nts!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> check this out my culinary adventurous threadmates
> 
> http://links.zigzo.com/2007/05/09/how-to-make-pancakes-like-a-crack-head/


my friends says that this is the funnyest thing so far this year

lol


----------



## bender420 (Feb 19, 2010)

those were some terrific pix 

this is the got dang best sweet potato cheesecake i had. I like it more than sweet potato pie.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 19, 2010)

oh lordy beeeeeeee do i have the mmost insane desire for potato scones now!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 19, 2010)

totty scones. there so lush


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 19, 2010)

totty scones  that makes me think of something a bit different now  but is it "scon" or "scone" (phonetically)


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 19, 2010)

scon, my family are scottish


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 19, 2010)

i was brought up posh as a muthafucker  but it shall be scon and i can't stand the stuck up tit bags that say scooone


----------



## kmoo (Feb 19, 2010)

what are totty scones? lol

aye Don i guess you gotta be careful with the whiter shade of drug. i used to be on the trot every weekend but not touch it during the week, i think mainly because so many people around me when i was a teen got stuck on different stuff i was always a bit wary, cigs beat me tho lol these days i have any kind of upper and i'm baking like a fucked up martha stewart on speed til i come down

Westy it was a world of wonderment when i got to england and could buy bickies for a few quid, they are anywhere from 30-50 aus dollars here - but always good quality when ya spend that much, we had a few episodes of shite but found a really good lad that sold em cheap, cheaper the later the night got coz he was a big old hippie lol but he got beaten up and that was that


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2010)

potato scones i think kmoo, Im a southerner so can only guess wot the scotts eat lol, deep fried mars bars and ofel in a sack


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2010)

lol ofal in a sack hahaha haggis is actually quite nice 

never tried tatty scons nut sweet tetty cheesecake looks divine. 
hmmm cheesecake.....

so it looks like my early duban has nanaers too now 

not impressed in the fucking slightest. trichs look milky on a couple of girls so their coming out this morning.


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2010)

snip em off mate, castrate the bugger, early durban fem pollen. Gotta be worth a spluffing aint it. prolly not not sure if the hermi gene is dom like brown eyes lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2010)

i snipped em angrily last night onwards and upwards time to chop a couple....


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2010)

don was that coz u used fem seeds?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 20, 2010)

fukin nanners i hate em


----------



## kmoo (Feb 20, 2010)

hey hey!! oh good lord what a saturday, drug fucked beyond belief, got ridden like seabiscuit. something seems a bit not quite right lol good times

so i took two clones off the WW i have growing in the backyard, she's a cracker lol back when fungus took out my whole prop of about 20 i had two that didn't seem quite as bad so i put them in pots and put them out the back - not expecting anything. i came back and one was dead, the other looked mighty unwell (we had storms etc etc) but i came back 2 weeks later and she was marvelous lol bit twisty but she's a stayer! so we chucked her in the backyard and she's going so well i figured i simply had to try n clone that hardcore pheno lol

everyone cross yer fingers for me that they root!! i'm very very new to cloning


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2010)

Seabiscuit eh lol red hand print gang, giddy up lol. I had mad mould in my heated prop last time i tried to root clones in there and now i wont try , have better results with normal prop under my 250w hps lol.


----------



## kmoo (Feb 21, 2010)

oh yeah mine isn't heated eh, but it might as well be when it's summer in aus lol is it still summer? i'm nice n blazed so i am

i downloaded some nasty porn, i mean it was awful lol the chicks kept spitting jiz at the camera and licking it off and this one girl sounded like she was literally choking on it, and then the lovely guy held her nose while she was full sandwich - fuckin hell lol i think i'll go back to getting my erotic fixes from arthouse films, it makes me feel less exploitative lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> don was that coz u used fem seeds?


na mate regs must have been the DQ


rasclot said:


> fukin nanners i hate em


tell me about it


kmoo said:


> hey hey!! oh good lord what a saturday, drug fucked beyond belief, got ridden like seabiscuit. something seems a bit not quite right lol good times
> ahahaha good weekend had by all it seems!!!
> so i took two clones off the WW i have growing in the backyard, she's a cracker lol back when fungus took out my whole prop of about 20 i had two that didn't seem quite as bad so i put them in pots and put them out the back - not expecting anything. i came back and one was dead, the other looked mighty unwell (we had storms etc etc) but i came back 2 weeks later and she was marvelous lol bit twisty but she's a stayer! so we chucked her in the backyard and she's going so well i figured i simply had to try n clone that hardcore pheno lol
> sounds like a hardy pheno! good luck with the clones, tho youll be fine. once youve done it once youll have it sorted
> everyone cross yer fingers for me that they root!! i'm very very new to cloning





mr west said:


> Seabiscuit eh lol red hand print gang, giddy up lol. I had mad mould in my heated prop last time i tried to root clones in there and now i wont try , have better results with normal prop under my 250w hps lol.


high ho silver!!awaaaaay lol!!!!!!!!!! haha


kmoo said:


> oh yeah mine isn't heated eh, but it might as well be when it's summer in aus lol is it still summer? i'm nice n blazed so i am
> 
> i downloaded some nasty porn, i mean it was awful lol the chicks kept spitting jiz at the camera and licking it off and this one girl sounded like she was literally choking on it, and then the lovely guy held her nose while she was full sandwich - fuckin hell lol i think i'll go back to getting my erotic fixes from arthouse films, it makes me feel less exploitative lol


drugs and nasty pron go so well together haha if it doesnt make you feel a bit sick inside its not right eh ahahha

happy sunday folks


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> scon, my family are scottish


Nothing beat a tatty scone with a fry up!!



mr west said:


> potato scones i think kmoo, Im a southerner so can only guess wot the scotts eat lol, deep fried mars bars and ofel in a sack


I am sure you have been treated to a few tatty scones mr West? 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol ofal in a sack hahaha haggis is actually quite nice
> 
> never tried tatty scons nut sweet tetty cheesecake looks divine.
> hmmm cheesecake.....
> ...


If you have left over mash spuds, throw some flower in it until you can make a dough that you can role out quite thinly, then fold it over and cut into triangles sealing at the edges, then simply fry. Yummy. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i snipped em angrily last night onwards and upwards time to chop a couple....


Wasn't quite understanding Don, whats happening, people mentioned Nannas, and here you are angrily chopping like a mad axeman....eeeck. What up bru? Not happy with the trichs? I thought you were more of an up man, instead of couch lock?

Oh, and good morning everyone.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2010)

never heard of adding flour to bubble n squeek but i might just give it a go

nanners left right n center but their still a way off ready ive chopped one for something to smoke the rest will be down later in the week

nah i am more your mellow smoke fan nothing too racy nothing too couchy, not many hairs turned id say 40 % tops but some good milky strichs so i can compare her at different stages. heheh not that im out of smoke and gasping....

casual afternoon lined up. casual football sex and drugs. fucking hatrick!!!!!

anyway some snaps

















not the greatest of weights but a good couple of oz 

Don


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2010)

Looking monstrous there Don, and a sweet threesome for the day....eh, you know what I mean.


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2010)

wtf is football sex? Ive never even seen a tatty scon least lone eaten one but i asked me gal and she explained wot they are and they do sound nice lol.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> wtf is football sex? Ive never even seen a tatty scon least lone eaten one but i asked me gal and she explained wot they are and they do sound nice lol.


 ive never heard of it either i could eat sum now sounds tasty n mornin all


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 21, 2010)

You let 'em get big Don. My tent is only 1.8 tall and i use a 600 so i have to keep 'em short.

great work my man


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 21, 2010)

tatty scones? potato cakes? they are good with fryups, had em in the emerald isle (ireland) soda farls are nice 2


----------



## dragonboizee (Feb 21, 2010)

errmm.... were to begin. I been reading this "journal" from begining and i'm like a 100 pages in or something, i first got interested becoz it sed U.K and then i got reading and got hooked in the whole sagga. I have to say m8, you have had some sick grows, i rate u bruv. It seems like all you guys have had a whale of a time, i bn chuckling to myslef reading away. This is my first post on here so basically this is like, hello hi.


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2010)

dragonboizee said:


> errmm.... were to begin. I been reading this "journal" from begining and i'm like a 100 pages in or something, i first got interested becoz it sed U.K and then i got reading and got hooked in the whole sagga. I have to say m8, you have had some sick grows, i rate u bruv. It seems like all you guys have had a whale of a time, i bn chuckling to myslef reading away. This is my first post on here so basically this is like, hello hi.



Welcome dragonboizee, we a friendly bunch of stoners lol, we like our chit chat and we love the bud. Pull up a beenbag and skin up a fatty>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 21, 2010)

DST said:


> Nothing beat a tatty scone with a fry up!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have been treated to a few tatty scones mr West?


ill make him some from scratch. i still cant believe that tesco dont sell tattie scones


----------



## dragonboizee (Feb 21, 2010)

sweet Mr. West, i appreciate the welome m8. i just rolled me self a nice little joint, i say nice but really its some very badly grown supposed to b lemon skink, pfttt, wont b wasting money on this crap 4 long i tell ya.(you know what that means! )Neways, thnx again, happy tokin ppl.


----------



## kmoo (Feb 22, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ill make him some from scratch. i still cant believe that tesco dont sell tattie scones


can i get a recipe off ya darl they sound fascinating lol


day 2 and clones haven't fallen over and are still green, haven't fucked it up yet lol whooo

i reckon i can sneak another couple out of her before the sun gets too shy


----------



## mr west (Feb 22, 2010)

fink its mash potato with flour and fried lol i think anyway lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> fink its mash potato with flour and fried lol i think anyway lol.


 thats exactly what they are. make the mash and the flour into a dough, then roll it out make it into squares or circles about 7 mm thik and fry


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 22, 2010)

haha, well i'm talking about something else then. when i saY POTATO SCONES I MEAN EXACTLY THAT. SCONES. smalllllll. they are a bready scone made from mashed potato, serve them like bread or scones with lots of melted butter


----------



## kmoo (Feb 23, 2010)

mash and flour, check lol surely i can't mess that up


haha

my clones may be dead. hmmm


----------



## mr west (Feb 23, 2010)

rip ur clones kmoo sorry to here that. U have to roll the mash and flour flat is and make like panceks


----------



## kmoo (Feb 23, 2010)

oh i dunno yet lol they very floppy but they are clones eh, haha

i'm watchin 24, i'm well sideways lol 

right, flat mash


----------



## kmoo (Feb 23, 2010)

oh we caught the rogue baby mouse!! yay, it was a very funny high mission

has anyone else seen in bruges? i dislike whats his name but it's super funny!

ni night lol cross yer fingers for my clones!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

Dom's thread is officially the munchies' thread.....left over mashed potatoes (cold) just keep adding flour until it gets non-sticky...I love tattie scones I do.

kmoo. if your clones don't pic up, just pull them back out of the soil(or whatever you got them in. Then re-snip them at the base (sometimes you will see the base is sorta black (probably means it's rotting) ONce you have re-snipped, put them in a little shot glass of water, they will pick up straight away, then once they are lookin fresh again, Apply rooting gel/powder, and then back into your grow medium...hope that helps....tis what I do.
Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2010)

dragonboizee said:


> errmm.... were to begin. I been reading this "journal" from begining and i'm like a 100 pages in or something, i first got interested becoz it sed U.K and then i got reading and got hooked in the whole sagga. I have to say m8, you have had some sick grows, i rate u bruv. It seems like all you guys have had a whale of a time, i bn chuckling to myslef reading away. This is my first post on here so basically this is like, hello hi.


Welcome to the err show thats right show not shambles....

im staggered you made it to a hundred pages!  thankyou

saga indeed it is, star wars has nowt on me....



kmoo said:


> oh we caught the rogue baby mouse!! yay, it was a very funny high mission haha loose mice round the crib is not a good idea hahah only takes 2 of the little buggers and their off colonising under the kitchen units lol
> has anyone else seen in bruges? i dislike whats his name but it's super funny!
> ni night lol cross yer fingers for my clones!!!


your clones will make it kmoo, i have faith in ya


DST said:


> Dom's thread is officially the munchies' thread.....left over mashed potatoes (cold) just keep adding flour until it gets non-sticky...I love tattie scones I do.


the recipes are a better sight than my grow presently i tell ya.

i took one DQ out to feed my needs and keep life ticking in the last week till payday... 

the rest are showing no sign of being anywhere near done the heavy duty fruity is at about 7ft tall and needs tied from one side to the other in the tent but i cant cos its full of DQ's. 

early durban has sprung naners too. fucking joy.

i need to get the DQ out to get the bairns in or im fucked for moving house end of april. much as it pains me too i might pull the DQ's early.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2010)

and in passing... im styill in the dog house for the weekends wreck seschuan ...


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

Tsk tsk, Don, naughty weekend was it? Sounds good!! Especially if you are still in the dugs-hoose!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

Hold on, so what you are saying is that you are gonna do another run b4 moving?...shame if you have to pull thsoe DQ's...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2010)

hahah there was always another rotation coming man, ive got 2 infact. after the dq's come out, theres a chiesel/ heavy duty fruity and early durban, then when tents empty there'll be sweet afghani delicious/ jack47/ cali orange/ floater/ sensi star x purple going in.

The DQ is cloe to being ready another few days but 9 weeks and a few days puts me over tyhe 1st of april so idk ill assess how they look tonight . me telling my lass we cant move house for another 3 months cos ive got crops coming off isnt going to go down well.

the timescales are the hardest bit of growing.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah there was always another rotation coming man, ive got 2 infact. after the dq's come out, theres a chiesel/ heavy duty fruity and early durban, then when tents empty there'll be sweet afghani delicious/ jack47/ cali orange/ floater/ sensi star x purple going in.
> 
> The DQ is cloe to being ready another few days but 9 weeks and a few days puts me over tyhe 1st of april so idk ill assess how they look tonight . me telling my lass we cant move house for another 3 months cos ive got crops coming off isnt going to go down well.
> 
> the timescales are the hardest bit of growing.


Wow, so lots of flavours, sounds great.

And yeh, telling the misses that is gonna get yer ass whooped Could you not just put the tent on a palet, wrap the whole thing (still constructed) in cardboard and just move it like that.....now that would be interesting I think you would probably need to know the removal men fairly well....unless you diy..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah i miss having jars of different highs and flavours in my cupboard and im putting it right!

no more moving with plants. i did it and its nee fun. and the fella i know with a big enough van is in shtuck with the old bill as is so its off.....

a couple of mothers maybe but ive nowt worth saving so its all going.

my tga floaters just arent growing, ive not had a plant so slow even the querkle a 'notorious' slow grower was faster than this.  pics tonight if im not barneying with her indoors...


----------



## kmoo (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks DST will give that a look in!! 


Aye thanks Don! hubby gets all negative and tells me things are dead or thereabouts while i'm at work, then i get home and it's not as bad as thought lol yer not having great luck with them dirty naners are ya! and yeah, it escaped about a week or two ago when it was tiny and there were sightings then we got super high and made a mission out of it last night lol it was VERY intense, haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2010)

well i realised today that the Dq's are just going to take their sweet time to finish and im going to let them fuck the moving date. at least ive got a big jar to toke while i wait

flushing this week

aye kmoo my first lot died straight off the second lot went to the brink and stepped back from the light third lot i nailed it success since then. youll get it just keep plugging away


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 24, 2010)

i think mine might be following yours kmoo, all laid down and sad. too many available cuttings to give a hoot though


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2010)

im nursing three clones u would throw away lol neraly all the green has been used up but its got roots so i jus gotta wait lol


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2010)

After cutting my clones from the plants, I then cut a 45 degree angle, I always cut under water! this means there is no air bubble created around the cut, thus it allows the stem access to water to keep it alive until it get's roots to feed (that's why they flop over, kinda like a limp dick with ney blood!! ooh, horrible simile

I also drip rhizotonic on mine a couple of times a day. My clones that is....

ok, said enough now

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Don just dropping by to say hi, I wish i was All i got to smoke at the moment is some Mex bobby brown puhhh

I know i dont have nearly as much experience as some on the subject of cloning but i can tell you bubble cloning imo is the way. If your intrested Don ill give ya a DIY run down on how to build 1. It cost me just about $40 US to build and i havent had a clone not root yet. Peace and good luck my friend.


----------



## kmoo (Feb 25, 2010)

that's super weird i thought i posted something here before i went to bed last night lol

it's day six for the clones and they're still mostly upright and green so it can't be all bad lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey Don just dropping by to say hi, I wish i was All i got to smoke at the moment is some Mex bobby brown puhhh
> 
> I know i dont have nearly as much experience as some on the subject of cloning but i can tell you bubble cloning imo is the way. If your intrested Don ill give ya a DIY run down on how to build 1. It cost me just about $40 US to build and i havent had a clone not root yet. Peace and good luck my friend.


haha man some weeds better than no weed believe! 

cheers for the cloner offer but im fine with cloning took a couple of goes to nail it but ive got the tech down now mate!



kmoo said:


> that's super weird i thought i posted something here before i went to bed last night lol
> it's day six for the clones and they're still mostly upright and green so it can't be all bad lol



maybe it was a dream? maybe its all a dream? maybe its the matrix. i know i cant see any gorgeous chicks in red dresses at work tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2010)

well its about time there was an update in this mutha!

the creche





the still fucked up floater









sweet afghan and jack47





the nearly 7 ft heavy duty fruity





pron





early durban





airpot vs not





and lastly some dq that im tokin


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2010)

very nice don wish i was smoking some nice bud lol, na il leaf it out lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well its about time there was an update in this mutha!
> 
> the creche
> 
> ...


Are you really growing a weed called Pron? It looks fekkin hella nice bru.....

And loving the South African dagga!!! (said with a gutteral G.) All I have ever had in South Africa was bammer..... But then when you are on holiday and haven't smoked for a few days, most things get you stoned...


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2010)

RIP Mr C, We love them Endo Clusters....

[youtube]nhRJnuCrAoM[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2010)

DST said:


> Are you really growing a weed called Pron? It looks fekkin hella nice bru.....
> 
> And loving the South African dagga!!! (said with a gutteral G.) All I have ever had in South Africa was bammer..... But then when you are on holiday and haven't smoked for a few days, most things get you stoned...


hahah no thats the DQ mate.

and rip Mr C indeed!

bammer lol


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2010)

That Heavy Duty Fruity is a beast.....I am still lurking around the airpot sites deciding what to do....

Think I'll order some of the 50litre jobs for growing spuds as well....and I am considering revising my 30litres down to 20 litres pots for the MJ though...not sure I can be arsed with all the veg time (got to think of electricity v/s what you get at the end of the day I suppose....) MAybe just a couple for an outside job.....decisions decisions.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2010)

i know ive pinched n bent her over 3 times but shes aright angle now haha i need to tie her from one side of the tent to the other when the dq comes oot

aye 30L is a fucking big airpot mate


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2010)

why not buy a big black plastic bin and drill shitloadsa holes init lol


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2010)

^^^^ lmao. 

I think it's the shapes of the cones (and the holes) that is the trick to it all......perhaps I could line a big black bin with egg boxes instered into the holes!!! Or perhaps I can just stick my Credit Card number in online and save myself the bother, hehe....


----------



## rasclot (Feb 26, 2010)

lookin swell matey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2010)

DST said:


> ^^^^ lmao.
> 
> I think it's the shapes of the cones (and the holes) that is the trick to it all......perhaps I could line a big black bin with egg boxes instered into the holes!!! Or perhaps I can just stick my Credit Card number in online and save myself the bother, hehe....


im guessing youve not seen the root clone test thread and the DIY airpot one either?

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/295710-root-clone-test-pictures.html

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/295710-root-clone-test-pictures.html



rasclot said:


> lookin swell matey


cheers fella aye she's near enough i can taste it.,..


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 26, 2010)

is it me or does the non-airpot have an godly main cola in comparisson to the airpot? or am i being daft?

i've been scrumping the cheesxe all weekend but it's payyyydayyyy, whooaaaaaawhoaaahwoaaaaaooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kmoo (Feb 26, 2010)

ok i just have to share how super funny last night was. we were quite quite ripped, we tend to go that extra mile on weekends lol and hubby whitied and crashed into the dishwasher drawer which was out lol 

fun fun, happy tokin boys n girls


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2010)

ha ha we laugh at him from accross the vast oceans hahaha. Hope he dunt hurt too much lol


----------



## kmoo (Feb 26, 2010)

oh he's fine lol slightly confused by how he got so high i think but fine, haha. i'm usually the one fallin over sober, this is a great day for me lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2010)

I find if i revel in someone elses mistakes it aint long b4 im humbled lol. Were kitten wrangeling today over at my mums place wiles shes at a cat show lol. Animals get up in the middel of the night ffs arrhgg


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 27, 2010)

Fuckin ell Fred posting at half seven, have you shit the bed? lmao


----------



## rasclot (Feb 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Fuckin ell Fred posting at half seven, have you shit the bed? lmao


 looks like it lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2010)

occasionally i have to get up b4 me lights go on lol


----------



## kmoo (Feb 27, 2010)

i keep gettin dragged outa bed by this shitting bollocks they call work lol tho hubby has said he's done enough of his degree to get a good job and would i like to quit my shit job and me mum and study and grow lovely weed lol hmmm! i'm seriously considering it, tho i tend to go a bit stir crazy when i dont work lol


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey kmoo, what part of Oz you hail from? I have just been recently re-united with my old man, he lives in WA -nr Freemantle (I got an Ozzy bru of 9 years old, haha.) So he was tellin me on Skype the his neighbours are growing big trees in their garden (he said he'll get me a pic before they chop them - I'll need to tell him not to make his neighbours paranoid, haha!!! So can you grow legally outside there, or do diff state have diff rules? Sorry about all the Q's. I could probably gett sponsored to move to Oz!! ffs I got a litte bru there.

Peace, DST


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 27, 2010)

kmoo said:


> i keep gettin dragged outa bed by this shitting bollocks they call work lol tho hubby has said he's done enough of his degree to get a good job and would i like to quit my shit job and me mum and study and grow lovely weed lol hmmm! i'm seriously considering it, tho i tend to go a bit stir crazy when i dont work lol


sucky situation. i agree with the whole atir crazy fromn bumming around the house for too long. whenever i take anual leave, i get bored, and just smoke smoke smoke and i sut want to get back to work, although hate it withint 4 hours of returning. not having a job costs me way too much o weed, i don't even think i could grow enough to smoke all day every day


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 27, 2010)

When i take annual leave i hate it when it finishes and dread going back to work. I did 67 hours last week in 5 days and i'm back in at 3:30am on monday ffs i could happily never work again.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> When i take annual leave i hate it when it finishes and dread going back to work. I did 67 hours last week in 5 days and i'm back in at 3:30am on monday ffs i could happily never work again.


sounds a little familiar i'm back at midnight tomorrow, gonna be some big hour weeks coming up with this new project at work. hows it going anyway? got a little journal going, kinda new to all this, come and have a look if u want mate?


----------



## kmoo (Feb 27, 2010)

hey, nah it's not legal lol it's about as far from it as you can get i'm afraid. most states will give you a slap on the wrist if it's an outdoor and less than say 2 or 3 but our current pm has a hardon for hydro, even if it's not actually hydro lol anything indoors really pisses him off. mind you there's plenty of space if yer an outdoor grower, more than you know what to do with lol and so long as you dont go too craz indoors it's just like anywhere else eh. i'm south east, so pretty far from fremantle


aye TTT i wouldn't have purely nothing to do, i do have the study and two children lol but i'd definitely be tempted to start smoking out while the kids were at school, and then i'd retain absolutely nothing lol bah, i really do hate this job these days tho, management has lost it's shit


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheers, kmoo....and there was me dreaming of Little House on the Prairy endings...

after all, why make some place utopian like when you can run a facist regime based on the petty power games of a fe eedgits.

Anyway, stoned and will stop rabbiting noo.

We are waiting on a couple of projects coming through, twiddling thumbs at the moment really....among the daily chore of doing books, invoicing, blah...

Peace peep, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> is it me or does the non-airpot have an godly main cola in comparisson to the airpot? or am i being daft?
> its mostly wispy foxtails fella sadly
> i've been scrumping the cheesxe all weekend but it's payyyydayyyy, whooaaaaaawhoaaahwoaaaaaooooooooooooooooooo


aye payday weekends a winner iver been drunk since 4pm friday had to help a mate move house yesterday whilest still hungover/drunk ne good...


kmoo said:


> ok i just have to share how super funny last night was. we were quite quite ripped, we tend to go that extra mile on weekends lol and hubby whitied and crashed into the dishwasher drawer which was out lol
> fun fun, happy tokin boys n girls


haha one spliff too far, apparently i was alright drunk this weekend till i had a smoke then i started falling about. missus had to drag me arse into bed. 


kmoo said:


> i keep gettin dragged outa bed by this shitting bollocks they call work lol tho hubby has said he's done enough of his degree to get a good job and would i like to quit my shit job and me mum and study and grow lovely weed lol hmmm! i'm seriously considering it, tho i tend to go a bit stir crazy when i dont work lol


id love to be a house husband i reckon its the fucking life of riley! 


DST said:


> Hey kmoo, what part of Oz you hail from? I have just been recently re-united with my old man, he lives in WA -nr Freemantle (I got an Ozzy bru of 9 years old, haha.) So he was tellin me on Skype the his neighbours are growing big trees in their garden (he said he'll get me a pic before they chop them - I'll need to tell him not to make his neighbours paranoid, haha!!! So can you grow legally outside there, or do diff state have diff rules? Sorry about all the Q's. I could probably gett sponsored to move to Oz!! ffs I got a litte bru there.
> 
> Peace, DST


congrats on getting back in touch with your fam man and a kid bro to sweeten the deal result![/QUOTE]



DST said:


> Cheers, kmoo....and there was me dreaming of Little House on the Prairy endings...
> dream on brother i have the same visions the uk's effed in the A
> after all, why make some place utopian like when you can run a facist regime based on the petty power games of a fe eedgits.
> 
> ...


right ontwit show like 




















come on Villa!!!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2010)

sexy lady's don whats left of em lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2010)

haha aye for some reason i completely forgot to take pics of the middle plants ~?!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 28, 2010)

nice bro, u gonna give us a look inside the airpots?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2010)

dense right to the core


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 28, 2010)

Fuckin ell Don!!! They are freakin HUGE mate!! why do you grow em so tall? 
The airpots seem to be a success, i might some and shove 'em in my autopot trays for a double whammy lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dense right to the core


cheers bro, how many weeks veg was that? good 2 c theres no mass or roots at the bottom, just white root tips all the way through. pukka!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2010)

might as well use the space to the max fella, yeah i was owndering myself what they'd be like in an autopot i was thinking about a 1 or 2 autopot system scrog


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> cheers bro, how many weeks veg was that? good 2 c theres no mass or roots at the bottom, just white root tips all the way through. pukka!


about 5 if i remember right man.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 28, 2010)

cheers bro. u recon the auto pots would work with the airpots? just wondering about the air pruning side of things??? i'm thinking now that so long as it was a snug fit u wouldnt have any problems? not to sure as i've only seen the autopots at the grow shop not used them. I'm gonna be using my dripper system on them for when i'm working away


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2010)

yeah should work fine its basically auto ebb n flow right so when the water drains the roots exposed should still air prune!?

dripper should work just as fine


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye payday weekends a winner iver been drunk since 4pm friday had to help a mate move house yesterday whilest still hungover/drunk ne good...
> 
> haha one spliff too far, apparently i was alright drunk this weekend till i had a smoke then i started falling about. missus had to drag me arse into bed.
> 
> ...


 

right ontwit show like 








come on Villa!!!![/QUOTE]

Seriously Don, you would think that Morrisons would have double bagged that thing for you Trouble getting it home from the supermarket!

Look like Right timerous beasties Big fat hanging over mofo-kers. Sweet.

DST


----------



## kmoo (Mar 1, 2010)

aye sorry DST - we're full of fascists, our PM is one of the biggest pricks i've ever seen in politics lol

right you are Don, tell yer mrs yer packing in the 9-5 and yer gonna cook clean and grow weed. i mean fuck, that thing looks taller than i am lol

i'm chucking my job, any day now it's gonna put me over the feckin edge. had enough.

on the up side one clone has a great dirty root comin out the bottom of the jiffy! hazaah! the other seems to be slightly behind but on it's way, should i cut it's limp brown bit off? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

DST said:


> right ontwit show like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously Don, you would think that Morrisons would have double bagged that thing for you Trouble getting it home from the supermarket!
i know i deffo wanted a hand with my packing hahaha
Look like Right timerous beasties Big fat hanging over mofo-kers. Sweet.
DST[/QUOTE]
aye hopefully theres a good weight in them


kmoo said:


> aye sorry DST - we're full of fascists, our PM is one of the biggest pricks i've ever seen in politics lol
> 
> right you are Don, tell yer mrs yer packing in the 9-5 and yer gonna cook clean and grow weed. i mean fuck, that thing looks taller than i am lol
> most of them were as tall as me in the pots but im startin to think less is more for sharing the light.
> ...


wooop wooop roots a gogo!


----------



## kmoo (Mar 1, 2010)

oh god i could write a feckin manifesto on the dysfunction of management in that place lol they'd probably escort me out mid rant. 

i wasn't including pots lol i'm not THAT tall! well, kinda tall - depends what ya call tall i spose. lol. whoop i'm scattered. lacey harvested today, gonna be a lovely biggun


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2010)

How was the harvesting Don?

kmoo, I don't cut anything off my clones until they are 100% rooted and have started developing new growth.

Happy Mondays to all.

PEace, DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2010)

pills thrills and bellyaches. Watcha D!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

DST said:


> How was the harvesting Don?
> 
> kmoo, I don't cut anything off my clones until they are 100% rooted and have started developing new growth.
> 
> ...


harvest was easier than normal but still took feckin ages. im leaving the sugar trim till its dry apparentyl it improves the end flavour but we'll see haha

happy mondays indeed lol busy mondays more like


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 1, 2010)

I've finished work for today now but i did start at 3:30am FFS


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

guessing what line of work your in starting at 3.30 id say milkman?!?!


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2010)

ernie the fastest milk float in the west lmao>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

ahahahaa errrrnieeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I've finished work for today now but i did start at 3:30am FFS


thats criminal  went to bed at 7 myself this morning, got back from work at 4.30, the job went really well.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> guessing what line of work your in starting at 3.30 id say milkman?!?!





mr west said:


> ernie the fastest milk float in the west lmao>>>>>>


pint a milk and a henry please boss


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 1, 2010)

could be a highway man.....


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2010)

Milk boys shit on paperboys any day of the week....hahaha.....up at 4:30, get home 8:00, shave and shit (I shaved when I was 13, not, lol) then off to school fur 9, then a gid days kip at school...then out for fun and games at night. What better upbringing could one ask for? Milk boys - nuli secondus


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 1, 2010)

I'd rather not say what i do coz i have to be very responsible and smoking dope is a huge no no lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Milk boys shit on paperboys any day of the week....hahaha.....up at 4:30, get home 8:00, shave and shit (I shaved when I was 13, not, lol) then off to school fur 9, then a gid days kip at school...then out for fun and games at night. What better upbringing could one ask for? Milk boys - nuli secondus


the lads i knew that did the milk slept through their gcse's for the crack, god knows where they are now.


oscaroscar said:


> I'd rather not say what i do coz i have to be very responsible and smoking dope is a huge no no lol


oh my god your a community support wannabe rozzer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

the tent now





the early durban thats supposed to be done at 8 weeks tomorrow..... my arse





left is the still fucked up floater right is the cali orange





this is my chiesel supposedly a week off i think i might have the dates wrong hahah ive cracked labelling but fucked up the calendar!!!  brilliant....

the chiesel looks nowt like cheese and smells nowt like diesel of cheese. it looks more like kush to me but without the nugs


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 1, 2010)

haha, i have to use my thread to work out when what happened 

floater loooks funny  almost a bad as my whitewidow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, i have to use my thread to work out when what happened
> floater loooks funny  almost a bad as my whitewidow


i'm normally quite good with the dates but i think im out by at least 1 or 2 weeks


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 1, 2010)

it wouldn't surprise me if seed comapnies trim their flowering dates down a litte tbh, shorter the flowering time, often bigger the appeal. my ak48 is meant to be an 8 weeker isn't it? i'm in week 9 and unlesss it's supposed to finnish massively white haried and no calyxed, then hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

is it nirvana ak48? i didi that and it was done at about 8 weeks mate!?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 1, 2010)

exactly. wednesday is my first day off so i'll take some pics, it's bulking out but it still looks like it has a ways to go, it's got ten thousand white hairs (although the top of the colas are going orage at the very top) but as i say, certainly doesn't look like any "smokable" bud i've heard of. it started flowering 3rd of january.


----------



## kmoo (Mar 1, 2010)

it's always funny the next morning to see how much drivel i managed to come out with the night before lol kinda tall not sorta tall huh? 

thanks DST! will leave her floppy gross arm on til she's a thriving lol


----------



## Maryjane123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye payday weekends a winner iver been drunk since 4pm friday had to help a mate move house yesterday whilest still hungover/drunk ne good...
> 
> haha one spliff too far, apparently i was alright drunk this weekend till i had a smoke then i started falling about. missus had to drag me arse into bed.
> 
> ...


 

right ontwit show like 




















come on Villa!!!![/QUOTE]


Really good bro, v.nice plants can almost smell em.

shame villa didn't win tho... good game tbh, did ya see the chelsea v man city match?


----------



## kmoo (Mar 2, 2010)

right i made some cannabutter, then with that i made caramel fudge. fingers crossed aye! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2010)

Maryjane123 said:


> right ontwit show like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Really good bro, v.nice plants can almost smell em.

shame villa didn't win tho... good game tbh, did ya see the chelsea v man city match?[/QUOTE]
aye i did see man city trounce chelsea was a cracker!


kmoo said:


> right i made some cannabutter, then with that i made caramel fudge. fingers crossed aye! lol


dangerous stuff so hard to get a handle on how strong it is!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the lads i knew that did the milk slept through their gcse's for the crack, god knows where they are now.
> 
> oh my god your a community support wannabe rozzer


Had to laugh at this...Community Support Wannabe Rozzer!!! good one.

Yeh, I left just before my Highers, directly after Mr McDouggal (who had the brightest Orange hair you can imagine) found me sleeping in the back of the Physics class next to the Bunson Burner  first thing he said to me was, "Do you have problems at home, Sonny? My half asleep reply was, 
"Nah Man, I'm on the milk!" he screamed back:
HEADMASTER! NOW!...funny school dayz. Thinking about it now, perhaps he thought the Milk was some sort of drug....who knows.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2010)

hahahah milk the new form of CAKE 

hahahah thats some funny crack DST


----------



## rasclot (Mar 2, 2010)

#*4252*   




03-02-2010, 12:36 PM 
Don Gin and Ton 
Super Stoner
*Mr. Ganja*




*Join Date: Sep 2008
Location: sunny england
Posts: 6,959 






































































*​
permalink
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Maryjane123*  
_right ontwit show like 



















_


​lovely mate smoke 1 for me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2010)

believe! ive had a right shitty day but ive got a pal coming over with some jim beam n tins, the missus is as we speak purchasing 3 of the fattest gammon steaks for us for tonight were going to get hella baked and watch lost! 

i might be extra glutinous and get a couple of blunt wraps for shit n giggles


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2010)

nice, it'll be a while till i can have one of those nights lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2010)

feeling it today...


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> feeling it today...



hahaha i feel same as i did yesterday but str8er lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2010)

never good lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2010)

str8 is the new stoned didnt u know lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2010)

hahah youll be telling me sober is the new drunk next haha


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2010)

Jim Beam, Tins, and Gammon steaks.....you didn't forget the Pineapples did you?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2010)

dude fuck pinapple on gammon double fried egg mate! its for WINNERS!!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2010)

fried eggs rock but id have eggs an pineapple cuz im a greedy gaffa and love it all.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 3, 2010)

eggs FTW ......


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 3, 2010)

fuck pienapples. i love em, they taste bonkers, but it jsut brings back too many memories of sedexo school cooked gammon and pineapple rings. bleurgh! then again i don't like fruity sauces and marinades with meats, it's just a bit wtf.. mango chutney and *cold* chicken fucking rocks some arse though. add a jacket tatter, beans, grated cheese. mm mmm mmmmmmm, right up until they add bloody grated carrot the it allll goes downhill.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 3, 2010)

carrots eeurgh. horrible little orange bastards. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 3, 2010)

make yer eyes seeeeeeeeee brihgt at nighttttttt, like a tiggggggerrr


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2010)

tea eye doubble g err


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 3, 2010)

plz stop talking about pinapples and eggs they are both desgusting


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2010)

hahah why does my thread always end up about munch hahah


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2010)

cuz u start by saying wot ur having to eat and then ppl get given the munchies and talk bout food lol. I just emptied the biscuit tuub with me tea lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2010)

haha, was just about to say the same thing Don.....

Did you know that carrots are Orange because of the Dutch Royal family? Someone told me that they were developed for the House of Orange....who knows. lol.

My wife grew some sort of pineapple flower last year, then she got some of the seeds from the flower and tried to germ them. Nothing happened so the soil got thrown back in the bag....the other day I was checking my New York 47 clone, and low and behold, the little fucking things had started growing in the same pot!! Natch they got pulled out! I checked the soil bag and it was full of little shoots from the seeds...quite weird.


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> cuz u start by saying wot ur having to eat and then ppl get given the munchies and talk bout food lol. I just emptied the biscuit tuub with me tea lol.


struggling with a hangover, tea and biscuits sounds a treat. Oh, and maybe a joint since it's the end of the day


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a joint at the begining middel and end and most the bits inbetween lol. Lots of cups of tea, too many.


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2010)

i would only be kidding myself if I done that...gotta earn a crust to keep me in the wife I have become accustomed too, haha, or is that "life" (soz wifey, not very pc)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2010)

hahaahaah mine reads more the strife that we have become accustomed to......

fried egg butty and a jakey will soothe your ills D


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2010)

Council estate of mind lol


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaahaah mine reads more the strife that we have become accustomed to......
> 
> fried egg butty and a jakey will soothe your ills D


Love the old white bread, lashings of butter, and a fired egg....heaven!!

wtf is a jakey, Don? 

Where I'm from a Jakey is a drunk teenager with a flick knife?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2010)

for the crack!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2010)

DST said:


> Love the old white bread, lashings of butter, and a fired egg....heaven!!
> 
> wtf is a jakey, Don?
> 
> Where I'm from a Jakey is a drunk teenager with a flick knife?


haha slang for a j man you know a reefa an L, fat doooby


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> for the crack!


She's even lookin at her own erse crack 

Would!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha slang for a j man you know a reefa an L, fat doooby


Gotcha, 
or as the Dutchies say - jointje, pronounced - Yoy-n-cha...the land of diminutivum's


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the tent now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I didn't know better I'd say we were related. I got the labeling down but since I hadn't been posting I don't have dates either. I've been checking tric's when I think they are getting close..



mr west said:


> str8 is the new stoned didnt u know lol


I'm still playing the straight game myself. I take the third phase of the union test later this month and want to be clean if I get called. It sucks though because I finally grew out the Reeferman Grapefruit and it's killer. I got to smoke it for a few days but didn't want to risk coming up hot so I stopped..



Don Gin and Ton said:


> for the crack!


Got no comment for this, just wanted to see it again.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2010)

DST said:


> She's even lookin at her own erse crack
> Would!
> hell yeaaah
> 
> ...


lol yoynchacha!


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> If I didn't know better I'd say we were related. I got the labeling down but since I hadn't been posting I don't have dates either. I've been checking tric's when I think they are getting close..
> we'll get it eventually.... maybe ahaha
> I'm still playing the straight game myself. I take the third phase of the union test later this month and want to be clean if I get called. It sucks though because I finally grew out the Reeferman Grapefruit and it's killer. I got to smoke it for a few days but didn't want to risk coming up hot so I stopped..
> 
> got no comment for this, just wanted to see it again.....


ditto


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 5, 2010)

nice dgt!! whats up wit the lil girl in the orange grow bowl?!! she's lookin a lil ill!!??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2010)

sup unichron! its TGA floater its an old stock ltd edition from bidzbay the swirled photoxy is supposedly an indication of it being the coveted blue pheno. just looks mangled to me 

its believe it or not nearly 6 weeks old


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 5, 2010)

WOW!! you ever see the abominal snowman on bugs bunny!!?? I WILL LOVE HIM AND CARE FOR HIM AND TREAT HIM AS IF HE WAS MY OWN!!! AND I WILL NAME HIM GEORGE!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2010)

your my kind of crazy unichron!


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 5, 2010)

thats the same thing my psychiatrist says!!! lol


----------



## WheresWaldosBUD (Mar 5, 2010)

this is going to my first outdoor grow and i have 97 seeds. I'll appreciate all the help i could get or just come by and check my grow journal out and subscribe. see how everything turns out for my gorilla grow!


----------



## kmoo (Mar 5, 2010)

and how is everyone? 

i got a migraine that knocked me out of action for a day and have been all busy. one of the clones died i'm afraid, but the other is coming along very well, took another 2 the other day so here's hoping they come good. the two in flower are starting to fatten up nicely, hazah!! lol


----------



## bender420 (Mar 6, 2010)

I see all is going well my friend.

I reckon you enjoyed the air pots, from what i saw a few pages back it seemed to have worked for you.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 6, 2010)

work at 6am, but i'm back and i've ot more smoke than i really should have bought, and twice as much beer as i normally drink, tomorrow'#s gonna be a fun one


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

Yay weed and beer go well together untill u need to do something thn the real fun starts. Don is guilty of fuking with his girls wile drunk lol, ill let him tell ya boot dat. NCFC ruling the championship hahaha good luk to em and hope they fuk off bak up in may lol


----------



## bender420 (Mar 9, 2010)

Where you been Don, hope all is well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2010)

WheresWaldosBUD said:


> this is going to my first outdoor grow and i have 97 seeds. I'll appreciate all the help i could get or just come by and check my grow journal out and subscribe. see how everything turns out for my gorilla grow!


elcome to the shambles waldo! ill help where i can man ive never grown outdoors tho!? im ure the usual suspects can help out tho! this will be my first year outdoor growing too the weathers almost been nice enough to get some shit cracking


kmoo said:


> and how is everyone?
> mad busy kmoo!
> i got a migraine that knocked me out of action for a day and have been all busy. one of the clones died i'm afraid, but the other is coming along very well, took another 2 the other day so here's hoping they come good. the two in flower are starting to fatten up nicely, hazah!! lol


everyone loves a fat nug kmoo! sounds like youve got the hard bit done tho securing the perpetual!


bender420 said:


> I see all is going well my friend.
> 
> I reckon you enjoyed the air pots, from what i saw a few pages back it seemed to have worked for you.


well to be honest i didnt exactly see all that much difference in the end results the difference in weight was negligible and could have been down to the difference in pheno. i might do another side by side with the same pheno down the line but itll be months 


tip top toker said:


> work at 6am, but i'm back and i've ot more smoke than i really should have bought, and twice as much beer as i normally drink, tomorrow'#s gonna be a fun one


 
theres never too much beer or smoke... bloody southerners....  jks


mr west said:


> Yay weed and beer go well together untill u need to do something thn the real fun starts. Don is guilty of fuking with his girls wile drunk lol, ill let him tell ya boot dat. NCFC ruling the championship hahaha good luk to em and hope they fuk off bak up in may lol


hahaah lesson learnt. the only lass you should be fiddlin with when drunk is ya missus..... 


bender420 said:


> Where you been Don, hope all is well.


aye man am champion just run off my feet couldnt do much yesterday or sunday after the weekends excesses. i was legless before they kicked off! HOWAY THE TOON 6-1 top of the league.

update tonight


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2010)

Allreet Geordie lad, good to see the Toon making it back towards where they should be!!!


----------



## bender420 (Mar 9, 2010)

Best of luck Don, looking forward to an update.

Ohh yeah bro the Cheese fairy is in the US. I read in a magazine that UK Cheese Clone should be available to patients. 

So if I could end up getting a clone or two of the cheese, I am gonna need some major help from you "over the pond folk," remember that one. 

Cheers man, hope all the games go well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2010)

alreet D fella! aye im savouring all the joy of it cos next season were back to dog shite as every respectable club punishes us for having a fat cockney wanker at the helm.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Best of luck Don, looking forward to an update.
> 
> Ohh yeah bro the Cheese fairy is in the US. I read in a magazine that UK Cheese Clone should be available to patients.
> 
> ...


you too bud, tho you wont need much luck if you can get hold of a cut, youll need help going about your daily business with that shit in your bong haha 

take it easy Bender fella


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2010)

not so early durban. in fact standard 9 week hermie  slight purple to the tip









not being able to see the floor means you miss some shit eh









the heavy duty fruity stretchin across the full tent is playing hell with my canopy management





the chiesel which just hasnt grown much bud 





cali orange to the left and sensi purple star to the right





back left is sweet afhgani delicious right is jack47





the still totally fucked up tga floater. im considering binning this its not amounting to sweet fa its near 8 weeks old has no hairs a week n a half into 12/12 and looks a sorry excuse for a plant


----------



## rasclot (Mar 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not so early durban. in fact standard 9 week hermie  slight purple to the tip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 all lookin good in there apart from the wot ever its supposed to be lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 9, 2010)

that floter look a sorry sight. that some fucked up genetics there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2010)

aye i know the other one is lookin so dodge i didnt want to take a picture. who knows in their prime the seeds might have been great but i just dont even want to pop the rest. 

and on that bum note something better to look at


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 9, 2010)

i like it  it's no sheep of the flock. Go your own way girl, oh go you!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2010)

so the missus broke the news to me last night shes had a change to her contract at work which basically means her criminal record will be checked every 6 months. meaning if i get pinched and she gets anything on her record her careers fucked.

which means my growing career is also fucked. i could cry. i wouldnt fucking care but i make more money in my office job than her graduate job.

To top shit off my uncles in hospital all yellow as basically his livers failing.


----------



## kmoo (Mar 10, 2010)

tis not a good day at all don. sorry to hear of yer woes


----------



## SourTurboDiesel420 (Mar 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so the first couple of sets of leaves are starting to take form, some of them are a bit snaggle tooth  but im an equal oppurtunties employer...
> 
> am guessing the faster stronger looking ones will be more productive?!


keep it up


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah bad shit all round mate, some hard choices ahead.>>>>>>> prolly wont help but thats all i got


----------



## bender420 (Mar 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so the missus broke the news to me last night shes had a change to her contract at work which basically means her criminal record will be checked every 6 months. meaning if i get pinched and she gets anything on her record her careers fucked.
> 
> which means my growing career is also fucked. i could cry. i wouldnt fucking care but i make more money in my office job than her graduate job.
> 
> To top shit off my uncles in hospital all yellow as basically his livers failing.


Man Don, going through some rough time!

Just hang in there man, any support we can provide let us know. Hope everything turns out well, I really hope you still got your grow going when I come to visit the sunny london.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2010)

cheers kmoo n westy, im sure shit will pick up. im not totally out of options yet.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i know the other one is lookin so dodge i didnt want to take a picture. who knows in their prime the seeds might have been great but i just dont even want to pop the rest.
> 
> and on that bum note something better to look at


To cheer things up on Dons thread, a pic bump.....fekkin magic lookin mate!!!!

May be a bit drastic, but the only thing I can think of is one of you registers at a different house (i.e your misses don't officially live with you)
When I was busted in Scotia land many moons ago with my grow, my misses at the time had just bought her own gaff, although she was still staying at mine!!!! (couldn't get rid of her, hahaha) I just told her to say zip and give her other address, and I took all the clobber. This worked because she was registered at the other house........ Fekkin POLIS, they even checked down her pants, like she was gonna have a fukkin plant in her pants...the mofo's!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2010)

now thats a fucking genius idea DST thank you my friend!!! I think officially my lass is moving out! wait till i get yem n boot her out hahaaaha 

only thing might be the car insurance being at a different address but as long as i say ill pay should owt ever happen to the motor im sorted.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2010)

If the car insurace is in her name (I use to work in assurance/insurance) just make sure that on her policy there is a note to say a high % of the time it is at your address (i.e most of the time, haha) Then you are fully covered if a loss adjuster was ever to start asking any questions about where the car was kept (it's all to do with the fact that one area might have a higher risk assessment than the other, and loss adjuster and insurers get shirty about that.) Its a load of bull really, if you live in the country and commute to work, you park your car in a city centre...but your risk is based on your home address???? bit strange really...bloody underwriters think they know it all!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2010)

your just the gift that keeps on giving D thanks man! cheers.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 11, 2010)

you alright don? sounds a tad stressfull in here.....i,m off work at the mo, me and the missus got gastritis...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2010)

ah man its alway one thing or another with my missus haha 

gastritis eh bad crack, you been hitting the sauce a bit too much?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 11, 2010)

no mate. just minding my own business then all of a sudden WHAM shits and vomit all around yay.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2010)

unlucky fella!

I just had a bit of a scare the missus phoned to say the eleccy was off i was havin kittens thinking me lights wouldnt turn on! phoned them and apparently it was for health and safety reasons!?!?! went back on about 5 mins back!

ill have to reset my timers tho they'll be out by a couple of hours


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 11, 2010)

you should get a couple of digi timers. mine are amazin, you can program them to come on diff everyday and they stay charged up for a good few hours after the power goes off. they where cheap and all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2010)

you know i was looking to get some when i wanted to experiment with longer day times to night times to up yield. 

might just invest a little when ive got some cash, i got raped by the eleccy company for £306 this month ontop of my direct debit for £117


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 11, 2010)

well mate you gotta provide for your girls lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2010)

dont i bloody know it. if i get to continue with this game im putting the price up


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 11, 2010)

why not? every other fucker is! i dont sell anymore mate. i bought and sold for a good 4 years and only gave up around a year ago. got no time for the type of people it attracts


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2010)

i only help friends if they want to help others after its none of my beeswax, i was the same for a good few years i know what your talking about. 

my pal knows a lad that moves kilos a week and he was saying he got some belting stuff so good he paid 160 down the line for it, my pal had a look at it n said mine was better for 140. 

if only i was single and had an industrial unit at my disposal....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i only help friends if they want to help others after its none of my beeswax, i was the same for a good few years i know what your talking about.
> 
> my pal knows a lad that moves kilos a week and he was saying he got some belting stuff so good he paid 160 down the line for it, my pal had a look at it n said mine was better for 140.
> 
> if only i was single and had an industrial unit at my disposal....


are you reading my mind? i would love to just upsize my growroom and get just little extra weed so that i could sell some and make a bit of cash from this hobby, but i cant so boo fucking hoo...lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so the missus broke the news to me last night shes had a change to her contract at work which basically means her criminal record will be checked every 6 months. meaning if i get pinched and she gets anything on her record her careers fucked.
> 
> which means my growing career is also fucked. i could cry. i wouldnt fucking care but i make more money in my office job than her graduate job.
> 
> To top shit off my uncles in hospital all yellow as basically his livers failing.


Bad luck seems to follow us eh Don? I think they gave it a nickname.. Life

DTS sounds like he's got a plan for ya though. I also have to be very careful on what I'm doing because of my wifes job. She has a gov job and often brings up me shutting down. I have about a pound or so of various strains put away and told her I would shut it down after I grow out the rest of these seeds but I am about to order another batch. What am I thinking? Sorry to hear about your uncle. Hope he had a full life. It sucks to see people we care about suffer.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i only help friends if they want to help others after its none of my beeswax, i was the same for a good few years i know what your talking about.
> 
> my pal knows a lad that moves kilos a week and he was saying he got some belting stuff so good he paid 160 down the line for it, my pal had a look at it n said mine was better for 140.
> 
> if only i was single and had an industrial unit at my disposal....


I have often thought about renting an old farm house and doing a massive grow then break the lease after the harvest but I don't sell and would have no need for such a large amount. I was sharing with a friend a month or so ago and they had been smoking $120 a quarter/7gr (don't know how what the conversion would be in your currency) and mine was way better. I could be making bank but I promised my wife that was the one thing I wouldn't do because once you start selling the greed takes over and you take risks to get the money which leads to being careless on who your sellng to, eventually leading to a bust.....


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

I just can't seem to beat the old saying...."Dont get high on yer own supply"...I'm too mean to sell any of mine. lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 11, 2010)

For almost the last 3 years that's the only way i get high. I think it's safer to grow then it is to try to find good weed on the street.....


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2010)

DST said:


> I just can't seem to beat the old saying...."Dont get high on yer own supply"...I'm too mean to sell any of mine. lol


Im too stingy to sell mine, love the bud too much cuz I can only get high on my supply, vrs street rubbish which only makes me cough lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im too stingy to sell mine, love the bud too much cuz I can only get high on my supply, vrs street rubbish which only makes me cough lol


agree mate  i'm not sure i'd be able to grow too much to smoke. i sometimes roll up an 8th for fuck it i can mwahahaha. was thinking about shifting this first cheese, but after a few days in the jar it's pickin up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> are you reading my mind? i would love to just upsize my growroom and get just little extra weed so that i could sell some and make a bit of cash from this hobby, but i cant so boo fucking hoo...lol


hahah dude your mind evrybody else on riu's hahaha 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Bad luck seems to follow us eh Don? I think they gave it a nickname.. Life just keep taking big bites of the shit sandwich and smile eh haha fuck it ill worry when im dead, till then ill placate my brain with various passtimes
> 
> DTS sounds like he's got a plan for ya though. I also have to be very careful on what I'm doing because of my wifes job. She has a gov job and often brings up me shutting down. I have about a pound or so of various strains put away and told her I would shut it down after I grow out the rest of these seeds but I am about to order another batch. What am I thinking? Sorry to hear about your uncle. Hope he had a full life. It sucks to see people we care about suffer.
> yeah weve had a lot of the same conversations me n the missus i guarantee!
> ...



120$ is just shy of £80 for a quarter is pretty over the odds im not getting too big for my boots cos you know what happens, peeps get jealous and you get robbed or pinched.  


DST said:


> I just can't seem to beat the old saying...."Dont get high on yer own supply"...I'm too mean to sell any of mine. lol


hahahah if i smoked the way i used to id be the same but i just cant smoke the high grade stuff like that since i quit tobacco pure J's like our friends over the pond ( and stream in your case DST ) it just puts me waaaay over the edge 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> For almost the last 3 years that's the only way i get high. I think it's safer to grow then it is to try to find good weed on the street.....


damn straight i dont mind trying to get it in foriegn countries sometimes i like the challenge but i wouldnt in the uk, buying crap off ghetto smurfs on bmx's in dodgy underpasses hahaha im too old for that shit 


mr west said:


> Im too stingy to sell mine, love the bud too much cuz I can only get high on my supply, vrs street rubbish which only makes me cough lol


i saw some chink weed a friend brought today i checked it under the loupe cos it had next to no smell and sure enough i was hard pushed to find a single resin gland, shit had been shook for kief to hell.


tip top toker said:


> agree mate  i'm not sure i'd be able to grow too much to smoke. i sometimes roll up an 8th for fuck it i can mwahahaha. was thinking about shifting this first cheese, but after a few days in the jar it's pickin up


hahah flogging your first cheese are you mental!?!?!? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2010)

anyone fancy a crack at whats up with this plant?

















at first i thought the swirled photoxy was a sign of the keeper blue strain but now its grown in a bit its still fucked up.


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2010)

did u put it into flower?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2010)

aye its been in since the DQ got chopped on sunday gone


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah flogging your first cheese are you mental!?!?!? lol


well it's the crazy one, and it's just air really. bit of a totally shit smoke although it is moving up a bit furhter than my legs today. but i'm banking on the big one i've drying, that was propper buds


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye its been in since the DQ got chopped on sunday gone


so only a week then not even, it might buck its ideas up in the next ten days or so mate.


----------



## kmoo (Mar 12, 2010)

i got some twisty arse weird leaves that grew unevenly on either side of it like that one, but that was hardcore heat stress lol

i ordered my new friends to be today!! i'm excited. went with blueberry and trainwreck


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2010)

Train wreck with blueberry in a cross or the two difrent strains?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2010)

im gonna pull the plug on her tonight, no room for poor genetics. 

nice choices kmoo i loved the wreck when i had it going. the calyx's swell like no other strain ive seen


----------



## kmoo (Mar 12, 2010)

ah grand that's what i want to hear don!! i'm doing a nute "program" too lol aus company called cyco, apparently it makes yield go bananas

you all figured out for yer future of growing/police checks on the mrs? lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im gonna pull the plug on her tonight, no room for poor genetics.
> 
> nice choices kmoo i loved the wreck when i had it going. the calyx's swell like no other strain ive seen


thats a shame don. but you still got one in, am i right?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2010)

kmoo said:


> ah grand that's what i want to hear don!! i'm doing a nute "program" too lol aus company called cyco, apparently it makes yield go bananas
> im confuzzled!? what you mean nute program? how did the micicles get on any more escapes?
> 
> you all figured out for yer future of growing/police checks on the mrs? lol


kindof yeah got a plan anyway, as DST suggested she'll stay registered at her folks 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> thats a shame don. but you still got one in, am i right?


the one that was in was in a worse state than that was 4 inch tall and not sure if it wanted to die or live, it went last night. 

ive still got a few more beans of it but with all the naners in the DQ's and now this im a bit put off subs new hybrids and im not spending more £ on the older ones.


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone fancy a crack at whats up with this plant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, someone crossed that with a Jaggy Nettle bush....I think you should stick with it...doesn't look like it will take up a lot of room. Shame to kill the spazzy looking...big for the jaggy nettle..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2010)

i know its a right old snaggle tooth aint it, i was hoping it would miraculously spring some new good looking leaves but nadda, ill leave it another week in 12/12 n re asses just for you D


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2010)

Cheers bud, makes me feel all snaggly inside, haha...

It's just weird though, it kinda looks like it has a disease or something, but it hasn't.....just strange. Have you checked the root system on it? I wonder what would happenok a clone of it, whether that would keep growing snaggly....oh the mind boggles.


----------



## kmoo (Mar 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kindof yeah got a plan anyway, as DST suggested she'll stay registered at her folks
> 
> the one that was in was in a worse state than that was 4 inch tall and not sure if it wanted to die or live, it went last night.
> 
> ive still got a few more beans of it but with all the naners in the DQ's and now this im a bit put off subs new hybrids and im not spending more £ on the older ones.


oh they released a range of nutes and additives and blah blah blah, it's basically a 'for dummies' version coz i still dont know exactly what i'm doing lol

ugh no more escapes but tubs von bitzenface is with child again. stupid blonde teenager at the pet shop was incorrect, they weren't safe to keep the male babies til four weeks lol slutty von bitzenface, bad bad slutty mouse


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2010)

DST said:


> Cheers bud, makes me feel all snaggly inside, haha...
> 
> It's just weird though, it kinda looks like it has a disease or something, but it hasn't.....just strange. Have you checked the root system on it? I wonder what would happenok a clone of it, whether that would keep growing snaggly....oh the mind boggles.


no chance of cloning it ive dismantled the veg area...
my guess it will probably grow some fucked up mutated dope snaggle calyxs maybe lol



kmoo said:


> oh they released a range of nutes and additives and blah blah blah, it's basically a 'for dummies' version coz i still dont know exactly what i'm doing lol
> gotcha! youll get your routine down soon enough.
> ugh no more escapes but tubs von bitzenface is with child again. stupid blonde teenager at the pet shop was incorrect, they weren't safe to keep the male babies til four weeks lol slutty von bitzenface, bad bad slutty mouse


hahahha thats some fritzel incest shit right there hahaha


----------



## kmoo (Mar 13, 2010)

aye i'll work it out eventually tah don lol i've never been a gardener or had any interest so i'm learning from scratch, bein that i ignored most of anything to do with plants in biology, most of most of it really haha. oh on the topic i'm loving my new BA!! 3 weeks in mind 

i read that there's been a bit of a fritzel in england yeah? at his two daughters for like 25 years or something, lots of mong babies. oh aye i've had a bit of the champers and quite a lot o pot, time to get my tired arse to bedski. 

have a smashin day people lol


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2010)

Fritzel warning - this is a pic from Austria...all the children are constantly running by all accounts....oops, not very pc. soz


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2010)

nernight kmoo sweet dreams if u remember em lol


----------



## kmoo (Mar 13, 2010)

lordy it's all over lol

my friend came over for dinner last night and brought a couple bottles of bubbley, can't remember what it's called but i LOVE it. very dangerous when i feel so affectionately towards booze lol was going down like pepsi, haha

oooh AND i just got a quote on nearly the whole range of that nute stuff i need for like half retail, happy happy! i love the interweb


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2010)

happy sunday folks man am i high ahahah. i woke up early n thought well ill roadtest the the last chops popcorn, early durban might not smell much but has deffo got WALLOP

cuppa and some sofa time watching the big leboski methinks afore the parentals arrive.

good news on the half price nutes kmoo!! god bless the interwebz eh haha

nice pic D! 

in my brain i keep saying im so high like towely


----------



## kmoo (Mar 14, 2010)

[email protected]

i'm high as a kite watching border security lol i've watched "in treatment" all day fancied something a bit lighter

right so my mother in law doesn't think she can look after the girls while hubby and i pop off to amsterdam (tho we told her paris) - anyone want some cheap labour for a couple days? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2010)

hahahah pay for the flights n im thdere


----------



## bender420 (Mar 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i know the other one is lookin so dodge i didnt want to take a picture. who knows in their prime the seeds might have been great but i just dont even want to pop the rest.
> 
> and on that bum note something better to look at



Wow, that is a nice dense nug.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks mate yeah you know sometimes your chopping them down n then you kind of subconsciously pick a nugget thats going to be th elast one toked. this is the one hahah


----------



## kmoo (Mar 14, 2010)

waste all that weed smokin money on flights? bah lol besides she'd be looking after them at her place in england. but something to do with work or blah blah blah. bitch lol

i'm wiped out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2010)

folk that arent into drugs get scared easy round drugs my lass is the same.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2010)

so im sat at work with my new bong and grinder i a box next to me all i want to do is rip the box open to have a gander but with workmates present its not happening, how much do i wish i brought a bowlful to work today


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 15, 2010)

Thats a wind up mate. Are you going straight home to get mashed with your new devices?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2010)

damn straight i took it out and fitted it together they gave me an extra piece to upsize the stem too! result. ill drop a pic later


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2010)

okay, 25 minutes later you must still be at work.......no glass pics yet. I am intrigued! Think I'll go off and make sure my bong is still working...smoking one for ya china...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 15, 2010)

come on bong pics woohoo


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> come on bong pics woohoo


here here, wanna see a nice new bong


----------



## bender420 (Mar 15, 2010)

voting YES on bong pics.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey don, you ever talk to our ol mate SnowWhite


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2010)

nah aint seen him in a while like he might have 'stopped' growing 

new bong broke my brain in several bits i stood and watched my lass making tea cos i just couldnt it took me 15 minutes to deseed 2 sweet peppers and i only hit like half of the chalice.

Dairy queen is a bit stong for me makes my heart go like the clappers.


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2010)

lol, Deseed? what u had to get some bush from somewhere? I cut my querkle yesterday, doubt theres any seeds init but i know the bud i splufed on. Looks a smooth smoke sfter the coughing lol


----------



## Maryjane123 (Mar 16, 2010)

V.Nice  lucky fecker hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> lol, Deseed? what u had to get some bush from somewhere? I cut my querkle yesterday, doubt theres any seeds init but i know the bud i splufed on. Looks a smooth smoke sfter the coughing lol


oh believe i was coughing, first bongo rip in years


Maryjane123 said:


> V.Nice  lucky fecker hehe


hahah cheers man aye am quite pleased with it


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 16, 2010)

That don't look cheap mate, what did that set ya back? I can't do bongs they make me cough my freckle up and i don't smoke that much and i'd prolly whitey lol 3 small skins is how i roll. Or i put my head on the ground and fall forwards <-- (Freds joke)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2010)

it was 32 bar mate didnt break the bank i was nicely surprised at the quality of it. free pack of skins and the extension downstem to boot.

i was over zealous filling it thinking id put a pic up n the lads would luagh so i packed it n couldnt finish the fecker. oh its getting it tonight tho im off to see shutter island at the pics1


----------



## kmoo (Mar 16, 2010)

something rather phallic about that bong lol nice one!

shutter island was a bit shite  i got my crazy high psychic on and had it sussed half way through


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2010)

update!





the freaks still freaky





SAD on the left and jack47 on the right





the heavy duty fruity is weird





had a funny growth spurt










massive fans





the whole on the right is where the chiesel was, it had gone to 10 weeks and was just poor all round i reckon there'ss be a half on it if im lucky

bong didnt kick me chops off tonight i thin im getting the hang of it


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah aint seen him in a while like he might have 'stopped' growing
> 
> new bong broke my brain in several bits i stood and watched my lass making tea cos i just couldnt it took me 15 minutes to deseed 2 sweet peppers and i only hit like half of the chalice.
> 
> Dairy queen is a bit stong for me makes my heart go like the clappers.


That's a big bowl on that fucker. The quality we have been growing that amount would kill me lol.....


----------



## inked (Mar 16, 2010)

hey Don, hows things bruv? just started another grow myself after a long rebuild of my room...i've got 15 under 1600w's, 400 of which is MH. I bought the MH for vegging but have decided to use it along with the HPS, was just wondering if this is a good idea as I thought it would give my plants the best of both worlds? If so, should I just have it on while vegging or when flowering to? peace

(heres a pic of what I mean with just the MH on)


----------



## kmoo (Mar 16, 2010)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> That's a big bowl on that fucker. The quality we have been growing that amount would kill me lol.....


oh i forgot to tell everyone about my month of breaking bongs lol








that is the bong that i have now bought 4 times. 3 times it has been broken in the last month lol twice by me and then the third time it was in a bag and my daughter threw a football and it killed it.

i spend 80 dollars a pop on those bad boys (inc the second chamber, only 65 without) so i said to hubby lets just get a cheap little thing for now coz clearly we're having bad luck. so i get this smallish glass number and as hubby is taking it out of the box he drops it on the tiles, dead. didn't even get water into it lol so we go back to the shop immediately and he runs in to get the same one - get it home and pull it out of the box and it's this tiny stubby cock n balls looking thing. 

but i fancy the look of yer one there don, the guy in teh shop showed me one with that glass cone dealio and it looks neat. i prefer a fat bit on em coz i like ice bongs on a hot day but i'm sure i could work something out

OMG i can't wait for my seeds to arrive!! they were sent yesterday, so cross yer fingers they make it through! yay


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2010)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> That's a big bowl on that fucker. The quality we have been growing that amount would kill me lol.....


hahah man it was a close call ive now finished the bowl but it took about 8 good rips in total but i think i got the measure of it cos i wasnt a jibbering wreck after.



inked said:


> hey Don, hows things bruv? just started another grow myself after a long rebuild of my room...i've got 15 under 1600w's, 400 of which is MH. I bought the MH for vegging but have decided to use it along with the HPS, was just wondering if this is a good idea as I thought it would give my plants the best of both worlds? If so, should I just have it on while vegging or when flowering to? peace
> 
> (heres a pic of what I mean with just the MH on)


easy Inked long time fella! you going to rock a journal out ? hell yeah adding the mh to the hps will give you a lot more of the light spectrum your girls will love it man. run it in veg and hps just as if you are using one or the other 


kmoo said:


> oh i forgot to tell everyone about my month of breaking bongs lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lordy 4 times in one month!!!  with those stats id be leaving it in the bubble wrap, i love a nice icy bong too especially on a warm day in the garden drinking a beer, i want summer now damnit


----------



## kmoo (Mar 17, 2010)

i actually told him i wanted to tape some bubble wrap round its more vulnerable bulges but he thought it was a rubbish idea - that was a couple of breaks ago tho lol

just had a smoke off the last girl i chopped, nice n high lol

i'm gonna give one of my trainwreck a crack in the old dwc - should be interesting. i want a fancy new bong AND a volcano lol


----------



## bender420 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sweet bong man, you got a good deal, looks to be a solid hitter. 

The fan leaves are so nice man, very healthy. 

So glad the DQ turned out good mate. I like the heart thumping feeling.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2010)

kmoo said:


> i actually told him i wanted to tape some bubble wrap round its more vulnerable bulges but he thought it was a rubbish idea - that was a couple of breaks ago tho lol
> just had a smoke off the last girl i chopped, nice n high lol
> i'm gonna give one of my trainwreck a crack in the old dwc - should be interesting. i want a fancy new bong AND a volcano lol


at least theres no chance you can smash a volcano eh! lol


bender420 said:


> Sweet bong man, you got a good deal, looks to be a solid hitter.
> The fan leaves are so nice man, very healthy.
> So glad the DQ turned out good mate. I like the heart thumping feeling.



oh its a smooth hitting piece alright! like a velvet hammer

just when life is on the up some [email protected] has kicked the back of the motor in fucking dent the size of a football im fuming. the fucking thing already cost £350 to get through the mot this month.


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice Bong Mr Don.

Motors eh, pain in the arse. Bloody vandals even worse!!

That monster HDF is something else.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 17, 2010)

Some c*nt nicked the wheel trims off my Mrs' car a while back and i felt like killing the little bastards. Fucking country is fucked, little tracksuit wearing turds going around fucking with your shit and theres nowt you can do about it coz you'll get your collar felt. Its all wrong


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2010)

bring back national service, thats wot i say teach the scrotes some dicipline and give em a gun lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2010)

DST said:


> Nice Bong Mr Don.
> cheers!
> Motors eh, pain in the arse. Bloody vandals even worse!!
> seriously its been no end of trouble this year. i wish i could have caught the scrote hed have 10 broken fingers
> That monster HDF is something else.


aye its no where near finished at just over 10 weeks not a great deal of crystal and it smells earthy like old skunk not fruity!? but theres plenty on it.


oscaroscar said:


> Some c*nt nicked the wheel trims off my Mrs' car a while back and i felt like killing the little bastards. Fucking country is fucked, little tracksuit wearing turds going around fucking with your shit and theres nowt you can do about it coz you'll get your collar felt. Its all wrong


ive done my raging, walked into town this morning to clear my head. seriously this is the crowning moment we had all 4 hubcaps nicked the back ford sign dissapeared its been keyed twice now some twats kicked a panel in.
i reckon its because its a ford ka (girly motor) and my lass reckons its cos we live in a dodge area ( even tho we dont really ) i dont see any other motors getting kicked in down our road... 


mr west said:


> bring back national service, thats wot i say teach the scrotes some dicipline and give em a gun lol.


champion till they leave the army as trained scrotes. bring back the birch i say


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2010)

bring back the youth service!!!


----------



## bender420 (Mar 17, 2010)

Fuckin eh Don, sounds fuck up what they did. 

I got in my car one morning to go to work. As soon as I got in the car, heard a loud bang. Some asshole had stolen my passenger side tire and left the car sitting on a jack. 

Looking at how awful people can behave, sometimes I almost feel ashamed to be a human. Although most animals don't have a code of honor or such either. Tell you what, plants are the best, we give them so little and they give us so much.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 17, 2010)

The government should give us the right to protect our stuff properly and by that i mean kick the living shite outa 'em lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Fuckin eh Don, sounds fuck up what they did.
> 
> I got in my car one morning to go to work. As soon as I got in the car, heard a loud bang. Some asshole had stolen my passenger side tire and left the car sitting on a jack.
> thats fuckin mental ive not seen anything that bad
> Looking at how awful people can behave, sometimes I almost feel ashamed to be a human. Although most animals don't have a code of honor or such either. Tell you what, plants are the best, we give them so little and they give us so much.


dude the indifference of man will be its downfall.


oscaroscar said:


> The government should give us the right to protect our stuff properly and by that i mean kick the living shite outa 'em lol



well todays been no end of fun. i was on the bus home and my lass phoned to say the police were coming round at 6 pm. i shit bricks. she had kittens but we kept it together and they didnt twig tho they were feet away from the op. 

and the toon won 3 -0 

Don's stealth 1 hawaii 50- 0


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 17, 2010)

well at least you have a nice litter of kittens to play with for now 

not visiting for anything serious i hope


----------



## kmoo (Mar 18, 2010)

nah Don i'll be wrapping the feckin volcano in bubble wrap, then a blanket, then some more bubble wrap lol it'll be hard to use but i'm not dropping over 500 bickies on something only to turd it up

why on earth did the fuzz come for a visit?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

the plod were here cos some swine had booted the motor n put a dent in it, i was well surprised they cam out looked at the print n said actually its a kanny print well get socko out to take picstures.

socko i ussume must be the csi types ?! they took a gel imprint of the hoof print n said if it matches anyone weve had in the cells recently we'll get back to you. 

the missus is still having palpatations thinking they'll come back. its a bloody good job they didnt come a week previous when i had all the dairy queen hanging up or things could have been well FUBAR


----------



## kmoo (Mar 18, 2010)

haha i had ten 2 week old seedlings when we got burgled last year. fecked things right up lol had to put them in a box and move it to the boot of my car during lights on, take the hps and the batwings apart and hid them. coppers were all over


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

i absolutely hate burglars. scum, pure scum


----------



## kmoo (Mar 18, 2010)

yeah it's a bitch act all together. makes ya feel yuk for ages. i found the fella, can't really go into details but one of the items he took enabled me to find his details as soon as i had access to certain systems, looked him up on facebook lol quality scrote trackies tucked into sports socks kinda prick, feckin burberry cap


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

some scrotes are so stupid its laughable


----------



## kmoo (Mar 18, 2010)

oh lordy i'm so ripped i'm gonna have to roll to bed. proper squinty me like lol

i'm gonna go watch alice in wonderland, i decided if i was going to enjoy it at all i would have to commit to an epic stone lol wish me luck, it looks a bit shite


----------



## kmoo (Mar 18, 2010)

i want a glowy green box lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

hahahah yeah were away to see it saturday night at the stupidly big screen at the metrocenter, a mate said it was a bit tim burtion being werid for weirds sake but i like tim burtons weird so i reckon it will be mint


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't think it matters where you live these days, the skanks will find you in the end. I lived in the East End of Glasgow for about 10 years or so...1 particular motor of mine, a Renault 5, just kept getting broken into. I am not sure why because I always took the facer of my steroe...but I think because most people hid them under the seat, that neds would smash your windo or bust your lock just to check. After the 3rd time of replacing my lock, I ended up not bothering. So basically it was left unlocked for about a year without even a lock on the door. Nobody touched it!!!

My mate from Glasgow came back to his car at the Barrowlands one day to find a Pen knife stuck into his door lock. There was a Post It note attached to the pen knife that read: "New Door Key". I was pissin masell.

Here's another mad story, guy at my wifes work wanted to get rid of his refridgerator, so he called the council and arranged for them to pick it up. 2 days later, no show, so he phones them and they say they will collect, blah blah..Couple more days, nothing. So the guy puts a sign on it. Fridge for Sale, £50, ask inside with an arrow pointing to his door. Within a few hours the fridge was gone...no sign of the council though!!!! I thought that was a peach.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

hahahaha priceless, its like that round our way well where i used to live was mental i moved in to the house and put the 2 sofas that were in the house out the back door within half an hour there weas 2 fergels walking off down the street with it. 

the toons just like glasgow really if its not nailed down, fuck sometimes even if it is nailed down its just more of a challenge to them. 

hahah ive been to some gigs in barrowlands its a funny place.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah ive been to some gigs in barrowlands its a funny place.


ye olde Barra's does attract some decent bands...crap place to watch HipHip acts though (or it was) the sound system just couldn't handle the shows.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

it was punk gigs i was at was mental man high as a kite smoking jakeys in the crowd man i miss being able to toke up at gigs


----------



## bender420 (Mar 18, 2010)

I hate thieves, as a matter of fact I hate all bad people.


----------



## inked (Mar 18, 2010)

orite mate, cheers for the reply....u rekon its worth havin the MH on even thru flowering to? might just rock a journal...heres a sneaky peak 3 weeks vegging..

(had to cut my last one couple of weeks early due to smell issues, got the 4 oz per plant i was lookin for tho mate, ended up with just over 33oz off 7)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

karma will out buddy. well it better or im gonna get pissed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

inked said:


> orite mate, cheers for the reply....u rekon its worth havin the MH on even thru flowering to? might just rock a journal...heres a sneaky peak 3 weeks vegging..
> 
> (had to cut my last one couple of weeks early due to smell issues, got the 4 oz per plant i was lookin for tho mate, ended up with just over 33oz off 7)


nicely nicely inked they look grand, i take it youve got a filter now then!?

4 oz a plant is good going mate, yeah if the eleccy isnt breakin the bank id run both youll see a big difference.


----------



## inked (Mar 18, 2010)

yeh ive got a 6" filter now...and a 8" intake from outside, cant smell a thing and my temps dont go above 76 which im buzzing about!! noisey fukers tho!! havent really worked out the leccy yet, think its costin about 4quid a day, gonna work it out properly when i top up next


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

aye the noise of the fan is my only gripe about my setup


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2010)

luckily for me my exhaust sits in the attic so that's all quiet. atm though i've got the rippling of air across myalr to sleep to and am just trying to find a small 7 or 8" fan for the veg tent that isn't gonna piss me off while i sleep.

and 4 oz a plant is verry nice :O i wouldn't say no to that at all!


----------



## inked (Mar 18, 2010)

im lucky also as my intakes in the loft which cant be heard, my extractor in my room is another story tho....i have acoustic ducting, just wish id gone for the acoustic fans now instead!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

aye thats the next improvement i fancy setup wise and im going to have a daBBLE with auto pots 1 at first then maybe 4 if it worksd out well.

im going to have a go at an epic scrog havent quite decided on 1 plant or 4 but im leaning toward 4 on a rotation


----------



## bender420 (Mar 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye thats the next improvement i fancy setup wise and im going to have a daBBLE with auto pots 1 at first then maybe 4 if it worksd out well.
> 
> im going to have a go at an epic scrog havent quite decided on 1 plant or 4 but im leaning toward 4 on a rotation



Go with either 2 or 4. its too much work with 1, you seen the big OG biatch.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2010)

Hydro Donny, ya know ya want to  i've found it rather confusing but even a fuckup like me got 4 clones rooted first timme around


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Go with either 2 or 4. its too much work with 1, you seen the big OG biatch.



yeah i think 4 is the winning number  


tip top toker said:


> Hydro Donny, ya know ya want to  i've found it rather confusing but even a fuckup like me got 4 clones rooted first timme around


haahhah yeah i would like to master another discipline but at the moment im not looking to pay more out on setup. i need a new tent really mines zip is donald 

maybe down the line i'll go dwc if anything


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2010)

as i say, i have found it wonderfully user friendly, even if all directions are vague and up to your judgement  now that i know what to do, i'd say that setting up a 4 plant dwc tub cost a total of £35 not including nutrients  but i actually spent a few hundred on the stuff cus i'm not very good at following plans.. "it'll fit, it'll work, sure, i'll just get this one" 

i've been looking for a new tent this afternoon as well. this small thing in the cupboard is a bit of a pain in the arse, i can't actually setup any fresh air or extraction for it the space is so limited


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

yeah im sure i could probably muddle my way through some plans but i'd probably just buy a kit lol

aye i learnt the hard way thaat you need extraction. frresh air ive always found passive intake enough but recirculating air will get you mould and or pm faster than you can say fuckin foisty


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2010)

luckily this is just my veg tent where they root as clones and then will most likely veg for a fornight before going into the flowering ventilated cab. so i guess it wont do too much damage other than maybe slow growth, which is a good thing my tent considered. 

and sod plans, once you';ve done it once you realise how silly you were. if i were to do it again, as i did today, you get to sainsburys, buy an £8 tote, you then buy a £5 roll of silver tape, and spend 10 minutes taping the sucker, drill 2 holes for your hose, plug hose stones and pump(2) together (litearlly push the tube on a nozzle done) and then just use a drill and stanley knife to cut out 4 vague circles in the lid. job done  (other than a couple of net cups, bit of rockwool and pebbles, about a tenner)

look at me though, not even fully into vegging and trying to convert the masses  i like it though. i've had my clones in for 3 weeks now, i've don't absolutely nothing in that tent other than add a totally random amount of nutrients once roots were big, and they're just dandy  plain laziness all the way i say!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

i liike your slap dash can do attitude man!


----------



## inked (Mar 18, 2010)

Ez bro, what did you mean by "recirculating air will get you mould"? This is my 1st time using intake and extraction fans and I wanna make sure i'm doin it right. My last grow was in my outhouse in the garden so had plenty of fresh air thru cracks in the walls etc. However this grows inside so I'm gettin air out of loft straight from the chimmey breast, that sound about right?


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds about "reet" to me.^^^^


----------



## inked (Mar 18, 2010)

cool. do you have both fans running 24/7?


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 18, 2010)

inked said:


> cool. do you have both fans running 24/7?


 I bought a primair control unit and it works a treat just wire it up and set the temp and idle speed of your fans and away you go. You can hear the fans speeding up and slowing down as the temps get higher. Theres no fucking about with timers or owt. I've wrapped my fan in an old coat and a quilt and tied it all together with bungies, i can only hear it through the filter now.
Don i'd say go for the autopots, i used 4 of 'em and got 12oz from 4 cheeses that i'd only vegged for about 4 days (i count the vegging period from when they start growing again). they are easy peasy apart from when i had to flush the soil. i won't relive that but i can tell you that i didn't enjoy it lol


----------



## kmoo (Mar 19, 2010)

i want an autopot extension kit. i want dwc too, i'm terribly greedy

alice in wonderland wasn't that bad, but i was expecting terrible lol i didn't realise it was the gymnast girl from in treatment


----------



## bender420 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool looking forward to the next round. I agree with the rest, fuck it and just go all hydro. It is very easy, perhaps even easier than soil. I know way more about hydro, and can successfully accomplish a grow in hydro, yet I cannot say the same about soil. It gets too confusing for me, how much nutes the soil got, all the organic amendments also confuse me. With a neutral medium you control the girls from day 1. 

A cheap ebb n flow setup with coco would be very easy. You would need to turn the pump on once or twice a day at the maximum.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2010)

lol your the opposite to me bender mate i can work soil/coco no probs i just havent read up hydro yet and im a bit wary of the switch while im renting a crib, moving a pot of soil or coco is a piece of pish but if i get a random inspection moving a 80 gal res and setup i just wouldnt be able to do. 

single or a double auto pot i could probably manage i dunno but the next priority is a new tent


----------



## kmoo (Mar 19, 2010)

see i didn't think of that, i rent - wouldn't be able to move that set up

it's much easier to pop pots up the side of the garage for a couple hours


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2010)

exactly! well im an upstairs flat so even thats out the window hahah literally


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm a top floor flat so it's almost kickass for me now i'm hydro.

almost.

i've a lovely big window that has a large walkable gutter outside that i can just dump my old water straight into wihtout moving 3 meters from the cab 

the issue arises when my flatmate hears a rushing and sees 40L of water flooding past his window on a hot summers day 

gonna pot up some herbs this somer to give me a vague excuse for my cupboard of nutes and pots etc


----------



## MR. MAGNUM (Mar 19, 2010)

Keep it up!


----------



## Dayzin Hippy (Mar 19, 2010)

grows are lookin nice man. i got my journal up for the jack47 take a look and let me know what you think https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313479-sweet-seeds-jack-47-grow.html


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 19, 2010)

Have you tried adding any cal mag or epsom salt?







It seems like some kind of nute def. I have been putting mine outside for some fresh air and real sunlight and they are starting to make a turn but they looked similar to this before I started adding the epsom and cal mag..... Easy does it though a little at a time..


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 20, 2010)

don i fimmed a couple of branches and they look a little like this, will update some pics later 2day on my thread


----------



## inked (Mar 20, 2010)

just started the journal mate, check it out 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313678-first-attempt-growing-coco-under.html#post3929748


----------



## kmoo (Mar 20, 2010)

ooh something very exciting happened last night! i made canna cupcakes and for the first time i made edibles that taste good!! just a vanilla cupcake mix but i beat the cannabutter a bit first then added everything and it seems the mixing helped with that taste - anyone who has ever eaten a manky edible will know that feckin taste lol then i piped on some vanilla buttercream icing and some chopped walnuts on top, happy days

YAY!!! got the weirdest stone on coz i went and knocked out a bunch of bongs - ended up kinda asleep but still managed to get mr moo to drop the hand lol WHEEEEEE


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2010)

High and hi an bye by>>>>>>>>>>>>querkle sticky icky, and im outa here nernight pps mwah


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 21, 2010)

if anyone is uk and wants good edibles then go to tesco and get some tescos own cookie mix...its in a purple box and they are so nice i tend too o.d on em.lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2010)

lgp likes the aunt bessys fudge brownies but i aint tried adding the special stuff yet


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 21, 2010)

twisted topped freak (lemon)





I fimmed this girl a week before flowering as i was going to stretch her out some more (glad i didnt now lol) i did it to 3, the other 2 are ok but this is the main one in the middle of the plant  lol. i wanna chop freaky little head off but gonna leave it to see what happens lol.

kinda looks the same, my lower leaves do a little.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i'm a top floor flat so it's almost kickass for me now i'm hydro.
> almost.
> i've a lovely big window that has a large walkable gutter outside that i can just dump my old water straight into wihtout moving 3 meters from the cab
> 
> ...


i'm guessing you dont have anybody overlooking the window cos id think it very odd of my neighbours to be pouring litres of funny coloured water out into a gutter lol 


MR. MAGNUM said:


> Keep it up!


cheers fella! im trying lol


Dayzin Hippy said:


> grows are lookin nice man. i got my journal up for the jack47 take a look and let me know what you think https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313479-sweet-seeds-jack-47-grow.html


will do fella not many folks growing sweetseeds stuff yet! 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Have you tried adding any cal mag or epsom salt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno man its been weird since day 1 i dunno if its nute related, worht a punt tho ill pick up some epsom next time i pass a chemist


las fingerez said:


> don i fimmed a couple of branches and they look a little like this, will update some pics later 2day on my thread


i hear what you guys are sayin but its been like this from the off i could understand if id screwed around with it but ive done nowt but a normal feed


inked said:


> just started the journal mate, check it out
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313678-first-attempt-growing-coco-under.html#post3929748


will do fella!


kmoo said:


> ooh something very exciting happened last night! i made canna cupcakes and for the first time i made edibles that taste good!! just a vanilla cupcake mix but i beat the cannabutter a bit first then added everything and it seems the mixing helped with that taste - anyone who has ever eaten a manky edible will know that feckin taste lol then i piped on some vanilla buttercream icing and some chopped walnuts on top, happy days
> yeah thats the technique like, just ading green is a bit of a waste but making the butter to add does improve the taste a lot. give it the subtle dope taste but the kick of a mule with a hangover
> YAY!!! got the weirdest stone on coz i went and knocked out a bunch of bongs - ended up kinda asleep but still managed to get mr moo to drop the hand lol WHEEEEEE


up down confused and hungry!?! 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> if anyone is uk and wants good edibles then go to tesco and get some tescos own cookie mix...its in a purple box and they are so nice i tend too o.d on em.lol


i rock the morrisons own cookie mix 25grams of butter for a tray = about a dozen reasonable dose cookies. 2-3 at a time is my limit


mr west said:


> lgp likes the aunt bessys fudge brownies but i aint tried adding the special stuff yet


all the brownie recipes i know have way too much butter in them for cannabutter youd be on a para as quick as you could say is he lookin at me funny...


las fingerez said:


> twisted topped freak (lemon)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aye ive got a few crinkled leaves from my 'attempt' at fimming lol 

i just dont know but im intrigued enough to let it live i think...


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 22, 2010)

I doubt its owt you've done Don coz you know what you're doing, my guess is moody genetics


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm guessing you dont have anybody overlooking the window cos id think it very odd of my neighbours to be pouring litres of funny coloured water out into a gutter lol


especially a shiny silver bucket  full of red water? 

there are aproximately 70 households pointed towards my window  location has it's downfall sometimes  that's what my pump is for. if i can ever find it again. got a very nice MCP350 left over from a computer i toned down a bit. that should be able to empty 15L in a few minutes  i will eventually rig it so that emptying the totes for new feed will be nothing more than flicking a switch on the wall and it'll drain them off  shouldn't be too hard at all. got 20m of hose under my bed for some reason


----------



## kmoo (Mar 22, 2010)

yes!! what the fuck is with a weed hangover lol all my dreams and illusions are shattered

why are forums filled with people who go around looking for an argument? or some way try and brain rape everyone with their 'superior' knowledge? the bit that bugs me is coming in making HUGE assumptions, there was no argument it was a simple conversation void of any kind of conflict, but enter superdouche with his imaginary cape and its bullshit ahoy. bah lol

there is always the ignore list, blessed be lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I doubt its owt you've done Don coz you know what you're doing, my guess is moody genetics


youd think so hahaa its all a deceptive fa*ç*ade. aye i think ill grow it out just to see what comes of it. it could be the dankest of dank. lol yeah right


tip top toker said:


> especially a shiny silver bucket  full of red water?
> 
> there are aproximately 70 households pointed towards my window  location has it's downfall sometimes  that's what my pump is for. if i can ever find it again. got a very nice MCP350 left over from a computer i toned down a bit. that should be able to empty 15L in a few minutes  i will eventually rig it so that emptying the totes for new feed will be nothing more than flicking a switch on the wall and it'll drain them off  shouldn't be too hard at all. got 20m of hose under my bed for some reason


thats some clever thinking just pumping a bit into the gutter i had visions of you chucking bucket fulls out the window


kmoo said:


> yes!! what the fuck is with a weed hangover lol all my dreams and illusions are shattered
> 
> why are forums filled with people who go around looking for an argument? or some way try and brain rape everyone with their 'superior' knowledge? the bit that bugs me is coming in making HUGE assumptions, there was no argument it was a simple conversation void of any kind of conflict, but enter superdouche with his imaginary cape and its bullshit ahoy. bah lol
> 
> there is always the ignore list, blessed be lol


woah someone tried to knowledge rape you!?!?! wtf internet knowledge thugs are a plenty but its like water off a ducks arse. the ignore button rules! 

loving the PHAT nugget avater kmoo!


----------



## bender420 (Mar 23, 2010)

I am not in UK, but I hope I can taste some of those cookies when I get there. 

Whats going on in DON's world. Long time no talk mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2010)

sup bender buddy! well since the popo incident not a lot my uncle passed got the funeral on thurs apart from that work and being skint. what else is new eh

at least the toon are top of the league and getting promoted!

its losteak night im heading up my old house to see a mate get pissed and watch lost eating a slice of gammon as thick as we can get the butcher to cut it haha thinking im gonna get a blunt wrap n get blitzed 

whats crackin on t'other side of the big puddle? (apart from your casey, thats shits on and poppin)


----------



## Ambishen618 (Mar 23, 2010)

To the guy with the weak stem problem it depends on what kind of light your using and what kind of medium, im using miracle grow with a 250 watt conversion light setup n my plants r so healthy n growing really quick n all i been using was water no nutes n o yea try not 2 give them too much water for u could drown out your roots its better when the dirt is rather dry so i would say water about every 3 days


----------



## bender420 (Mar 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup bender buddy! well since the popo incident not a lot my uncle passed got the funeral on thurs apart from that work and being skint. what else is new eh
> 
> at least the toon are top of the league and getting promoted!
> 
> ...


Shit Don mate, when did the popo incident happen, was it when I was MIA. link me to post. Hope all is well. You are still growing so I guess you are OK.

have fun tonight man, toke a blunt for your mate Bender. Glad your teams are winning, though I have no idea what sport you guys even discuss, lol is it soccer?

well the other side of pond is going OK. medical cannabis laws are moving in a positive direction so I am happy with that, because even though I am growing medicine for myself and shouldn't have any trouble with the law. The local city cops in a lot of cities are still not understanding of the law and still harass medical patients, even though in court cops loose these cases.

The economy is officially in the fucking sewers, people are loosing jobs left and right and going homeless. 

A cannabis economy stimulus plan otta do the country real good. More people aren't going to smoke just because it is legal, a simple statistical comparisons between western countries will easily prove that. 

Other than that, the CJ and OG you know about the that. I knew Casey was gonna get big, but didn't expect this much frost. As far as OG, it has surprised the shit out of me, I mean she looks like a different strain this round. It is way way bigger this time around. So I guess OG is here to stay. 

We will see how I do with Chem D. I am expecting the Chem D and Grape Rom to beat OG's yield and possibly the potency. So I am not sure how long it is going to stay.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2010)

hahah the popo was last week man jut a few pages back but the crack was some toe rag kicked the back end of the motor in and my lass without thinkin phoned the law...

many bricks were shit, but we made it through no bother, they were literally on the other side of the door to the op.

yeah i read a while back the conflicting local pd and state were at odds or something so legal growers were being treated as crims. at least your not getting put into the big house for it tho.

yeah i hear you on the different this time round my dairy queen was the same you would have sworn it was almost a different strain, but i binned the poor pheno's yours is the same cut haha

grape rom and chem d next on the menu man your going to be a space cadet!!! happy daze..........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2010)

well its probably bout time i updates this mofo





2 purple sensi stars 





one is already well on the way to some fine colours by looks of it





im officially out of the party cup competition... am debating whether to try n find a place outside for 'it'





jack47





sweet afhgani delicious





cali orange, smelling lush





main cola on the HDF





the floater is still unsurprisingly dodgy


----------



## bender420 (Mar 24, 2010)

What a collection of genes man. Terrific. 

Man Don, all looks well. 

I am very fond of the main cola bending sideways trick. I saw you did that before with the stem side ways and colas pointing up. I wanna try that looks nuts dude.


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2010)

very nice don looving the sidways action lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2010)

cheers guys im still not counting chickens the buds are light and airy and theres no fruit i know that smells like this plant!?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 25, 2010)

who cares if it's airy. look what you made man! that is butch! imagine your father telling you at dinner that from now on you live on your side, but you do it anyways and excell! madness? (i might still be a little drunk, shhh)


----------



## bender420 (Mar 25, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> who cares if it's airy. look what you made man! that is butch! imagine your father telling you at dinner that from now on you live on your side, but you do it anyways and excell! madness? (i might still be a little drunk, shhh)



Hahahah you might still be drunk but that is one hell of an analogy. Cheers to that. 

Agreed with tip top


----------



## kmoo (Mar 25, 2010)

whats the craic? lol i've been up half the night on the chuck and i'm bored!

surely you guys are awake n crackin haha weeee, sleep deprivation


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 26, 2010)

This ought to put a stone to your arse.....


----------



## kmoo (Mar 27, 2010)

yay yay yay my seeds arrived!!

5 fem trainwreck from greenhouse co and 10 blueberry from dutch passion.

yay


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2010)

kmoo said:


> yay yay yay my seeds arrived!!
> 
> 5 fem trainwreck from greenhouse co and 10 blueberry from dutch passion.
> 
> yay



congrats Kmoo how ya gonna pop em?


----------



## kmoo (Mar 27, 2010)

all the blueberry are popped, the two trainwreck are splitting. just put them in wet paper towell between plates - gonna stick em in jiffy in a min coz i just realised i've run out of coco lol

there will be a journal going up in the next couple days, i already have loads of photos lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2010)

cool make sure u post us a link here if donald dunt mind lol


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2010)

bender420 said:


> What a collection of genes man. Terrific.
> 
> Man Don, all looks well.
> 
> I am very fond of the main cola bending sideways trick. I saw you did that before with the stem side ways and colas pointing up. I wanna try that looks nuts dude.


 I agree with Bender, I love the super cropping action, lots of mini colas. Looks great.

Anyroads, hope all is well, Don .

Peace bru,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Hahahah you might still be drunk but that is one hell of an analogy. Cheers to that.
> Agreed with tip top


aye good analogy man, my folks taught me right from wrong and said i make my own choices from there on out. they wertent happy with what im doing but as im a grown ass man i do what i like, i take the consequences not them.


kmoo said:


> yay yay yay my seeds arrived!!
> 
> 5 fem trainwreck from greenhouse co and 10 blueberry from dutch passion.
> 
> yay


congrats kmoo!!! the wreck was one of my alltime faves tho i believe theres a couple different phenos about one prone to change colours which i didnt get sadly but the smoke and yeild are top notch! good luck and yeah get a link posted up ASAP



mr west said:


> cool make sure u post us a link here if donald dunt mind lol


 dude you know i dont give a shizzle but will kmoo mind the innevitable fat chicks
 


DST said:


> I agree with Bender, I love the super cropping action, lots of mini colas. Looks great.
> 
> Anyroads, hope all is well, Don .
> 
> ...


cheers D the monster is at about 20-30% hairs turned i reckon its got another week on just water flushing ( im not re using the coco ) i just hope it dries to a good weight.

im always dissapointed with phenos that are all hairs and little calyx's they almost never fill out. 

im going to let it go full amber as its a while since ive rocked it couchlock style and im putting the prices up o it better have a good kick.

the babes got their first heavy nute yesterday 1ml purple maxx on top of the cannaboost and the normal A&B another week or so and illl start the build up of pk13/14

i fucking hate mondays


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2010)

Happy Mondays Don, chin up lad. only 3 full days then it's Friday!!! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2010)

aye just keep biting my way through the shit sandwich. external lifes not so good at present folks dying my mam having mini strokes. i feel fucking bi polar mate but thats just between getting wrecked.


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye just keep biting my way through the shit sandwich. external lifes not so good at present folks dying my mam having mini strokes. i feel fucking bi polar mate but thats just between getting wrecked.


The shit sandwich of late has been a real stinky one for a lot of folks. Doesn't help, but times a great healer. One minute everythings fuked, the next we are on cloud 9!! (sometimes literally) Don't want to go into a mega big rant but you'll get through it....

Driving in the snow: Some people keep slowing down and slowing down, not realising that the slower they go, the more snow builds up in front of them and it gets harder to drive, so they keep slowing down.....wtf, get out of my way, I am overtaking and clearing this shit path of snow!!!! While everyone else is slowing down, it's time to drop a gear and put the foot down. That's how you get out of the snow!!!

Here endeth the rant

Peace bru, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah man i hear ya i know theres tons of folks worse of than me and ill always be ok i have the mental strength to know i will always be ok. im an independant sort. 

ups and downs smiles and frowns man. 

doesnt look like were going to get much snow while the rest of the country is swamped as per usual. shame i could do with some time off


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye just keep biting my way through the shit sandwich. external lifes not so good at present folks dying my mam having mini strokes. i feel fucking bi polar mate but thats just between getting wrecked.


sorry to hear that Don......my condolences!! Time is a mutha fucker!! it gives and takes away!! I beat its ass if i ever caught it !! LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2010)

ah cheers man and yeah if only a lot of things were tangable eh lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice avatar Don, thats one helluva bangers n mash lmao


----------



## Maryjane123 (Mar 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man i hear ya i know theres tons of folks worse of than me and ill always be ok i have the mental strength to know i will always be ok. im an independant sort.
> 
> ups and downs smiles and frowns man.
> 
> doesnt look like were going to get much snow while the rest of the country is swamped as per usual. shame i could do with some time off


 
I hope your ok fella, well everything in life is sent to try us for a reason, all we can do is fight through it, as it will make us mentally stronger, add to life experience. Keep ya chin high fella.

All the best m8, mj123

just seen that main cola, v nice mate, belta as always.

Anyways bud, take care.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 29, 2010)

Maryjane123 said:


> I hope your ok fella, well everything in life is sent to try us for a reason, all we can do is fight through it, as it will make us mentally stronger, add to life experience. Keep ya chin high fella.
> 
> All the best m8, mj123
> 
> ...



to true maryjane  

keep ya chin up bro


----------



## kmoo (Mar 29, 2010)

[email protected] fat chicks - please explain? lol 

most of the girls have broken soil, but here in jolly old colony if you go over your broadband download allowance they put you on speed limiting for the rest of the month, and i'm talkin about feckin dial up type speeds i'm on at the moment lol so i'm not even gonna bother trying to upload the pics i'm takin til the first, i'll get my girlie crank on and chuck the laptop or something retarded

i got a mad case of tonsillitis come on yesterday, fever got up near 41c and i started trippin hardl ol could see lil jelly bean men i was callin oompa loompas. weird shit


----------



## mr west (Mar 30, 2010)

well someone always says the girls are looking fat, wich always prompts an inevitable larger lady pic lol





like so lol, they look like they having fun and not a gatoux in sight lol.


----------



## kmoo (Mar 30, 2010)

ahh that may explain why when i looked through your photo albumn ages ago there was heaps of pics of fat chicks lol

not even a cupcake in sight! lol


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2010)

eeeck Don, I thought I was having a shit time, now you got tonsilitis!!! Staphylococcus (I had to look the spelling up to be honest) is also a big thing for me, the smell is just too much. If you get it more than twice a year over here the doc sends you to get your tonsils oot!! Get well soon lad and get garggling some salt water, barf.

DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 30, 2010)

TCP always works for me wen i got a sore throat and plenty of icecrem lol gws mate


----------



## kmoo (Mar 30, 2010)

my mate just gave me a 30 oxy lol it hurts too much to swallow so we're gonna give that a crack

don got tonsillitis too?? bummer

i was trippin balls on the fever eh, i left a voice message for my boss and i gotta say, i'm pretty sure it was a bit weird lol


----------



## kmoo (Mar 30, 2010)

grr it wont let me rep anyone!!! apparently i have to give it about first lol but i swear i've been givin it all over the shop


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Nice avatar Don, thats one helluva bangers n mash lmao


id like to say it was mine cos believe if i could id be rocking a right soup strainer but sadly my beard is laughable looks like a chess board, and the top lip is like i got hit with a skipping rope.


Maryjane123 said:


> I hope your ok fella, well everything in life is sent to try us for a reason, all we can do is fight through it, as it will make us mentally stronger, add to life experience. Keep ya chin high fella.
> All the best m8, mj123
> cheers bro, shit happens i just wish it would happen eavenly instead of ganging up on ya when ya least need it lol
> just seen that main cola, v nice mate, belta as always.
> ...





las fingerez said:


> to true maryjane
> keep ya chin up bro


just keep on trucking, to cheer myself up ive been internet window shopping decided im going to give the autopots a go with the airpots get a cooling hood and a new tent bud box xl/ 4 pot auto system/ the hood for £244 n maybe a tenner delivery or so



kmoo said:


> [email protected] fat chicks - please explain? lol
> fat chicks love cake!
> most of the girls have broken soil, but here in jolly old colony if you go over your broadband download allowance they put you on speed limiting for the rest of the month, and i'm talkin about feckin dial up type speeds i'm on at the moment lol so i'm not even gonna bother trying to upload the pics i'm takin til the first, i'll get my girlie crank on and chuck the laptop or something retarded
> booooooo download limiting sucks plums  look forward to ya pics n dont forget to drop a link up in this mutha
> i got a mad case of tonsillitis come on yesterday, fever got up near 41c and i started trippin hardl ol could see lil jelly bean men i was callin oompa loompas. weird shit


daaaamn folks pay good money to see that stuff lol hope your feelin better kmoo have you started smoking through your nose yet? i did out of desperation once and never again...


mr west said:


> well someone always says the girls are looking fat, wich always prompts an inevitable larger lady pic lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quite tame for you mr west....


kmoo said:


> ahh that may explain why when i looked through your photo albumn ages ago there was heaps of pics of fat chicks lol
> fat chicks need love too kmoo!!!
> not even a cupcake in sight! lol





DST said:


> eeeck Don, I thought I was having a shit time, now you got tonsilitis!!! Staphylococcus (I had to look the spelling up to be honest) is also a big thing for me, the smell is just too much. If you get it more than twice a year over here the doc sends you to get your tonsils oot!! Get well soon lad and get garggling some salt water, barf.
> DST



haha thankfully i dont have tonsilitis poor kmoo does tho   


mr west said:


> TCP always works for me wen i got a sore throat and plenty of icecrem lol gws mate


----------



## kmoo (Mar 30, 2010)

haha thanks don!! you will be the first i share thej ournal with, promise guys lol i got a new phone the other day with a 5mp camera and it works really well but i've been taking close ups of the seedlings and it doesn't work so well close up. oh did i tell yas, 5/6 blueberry have sprouted and both of 2 trainwreck. still in jiffy

just after an opinion, if i say took two blueberry and put a criss cross screen above them and just started wrappin the bits about the criss cross, that's pretty much a thing right? omg can someone translate me please i'm stoned and oxy'd out of my mind LOL


----------



## kmoo (Mar 30, 2010)

how many rep points do you need before you get a glowy green box? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2010)

kmoo said:


> haha thanks don!! you will be the first i share thej ournal with, promise guys lol i got a new phone the other day with a 5mp camera and it works really well but i've been taking close ups of the seedlings and it doesn't work so well close up. oh did i tell yas, 5/6 blueberry have sprouted and both of 2 trainwreck. still in jiffy
> spot on your going to love the wreck i can feel it haha A little fairy flapped past today and dropped some blueberry to me, smells lovely cant taste it for a few hours tho
> just after an opinion, if i say took two blueberry and put a criss cross screen above them and just started wrappin the bits about the criss cross, that's pretty much a thing right? omg can someone translate me please i'm stoned and oxy'd out of my mind LOL


SCROG is the word your reaching for kmoo! and yeah thats the basics of it get a screen above the plant when the plant hits it bend it over under the screen and repeat till you flip it 12/12


kmoo said:


> how many rep points do you need before you get a glowy green box? lol


god knows but you can have some to help on the way hahaa

computer says no you cant...... sorry


----------



## kmoo (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah that's it lol i'm trippin balls and i can't stop itching my nose lol i just took like ten really weird photos of myself on my phone haha

i can't wait to hear the weird voicemail i left for my boss last night

i really like this thread lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2010)

more bonkers! i was tempted to get some oxy and vicoden but thought better of it im borderline addicted to opiates at best


----------



## kmoo (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah they are super fun!! i've always been really good at stopping drugs lol dabbled heaps in class a's when i was younger, would have bender weekend and get to a point where i felt it had gone on a bit long so i'd stop all of it for a few weeks. had a lot of friends from school who got addicted, H in particular - weird coz it was all middle class suburban, church goin folk and their lovely children were all getting addicted to heroin lol my grandparents put me into a private school and christ, they were even worse, they had more money!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2010)

aye i think sometimes if i won the lottory i doubt id make it through the celebratory binge. 

been round drugs a long time knowing your limit is the key knowing youve gone a little bit past it and pulling back i just about manage or the missus tells me im a twat getting wrecked every weekend or when im sat gurning at the xbox playing live with me mates ala last week..... haha


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2010)

kmoo said:


> yeah they are super fun!! i've always been really good at stopping drugs lol dabbled heaps in class a's when i was younger, would have bender weekend and get to a point where i felt it had gone on a bit long so i'd stop all of it for a few weeks. had a lot of friends from school who got addicted, H in particular - weird coz it was all middle class suburban, church goin folk and their lovely children were all getting addicted to heroin lol my grandparents put me into a private school and christ, they were even worse, they had more money!


You gotta love the fact that Broon has nae class morals, hahaha.


----------



## kmoo (Mar 30, 2010)

haha i'd ask a broon to hold me wallet for me over a smoggy any day lol

thanks for the well wishes guys!! yikes was i a bit drug fucked last night haha

so i'm gonna ask the think tank coz most of you guys are pretty advanced skill wise, i've been growing now for almost a year and i feel the quality is getting quite nice - but i want to look at techniques for yield. i'm a bit of a clutz though so i dont want anything that i can VERY easily feck up lol something appeals to me about lst....thoughts questions concerns?

i grow in coco, hand water, and my current grow is trainwreck and blueberry - hit me! lol

mwa


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2010)

LST is the way, even if you get that wrong and snap something, it's then just called super cropping. There is a thread on roll it up deidicated to lst'ing, started by a guy called mcpurple. there is a whole tonne of info on there from people who lst their plants. It's basically all about gravity and defying mother nature, taking the top part of the branch and training ot down below other branhces, re-rooting the plants energy basically throughout the plant instead of to one main branch only....hi ho, off to work I go.

Peace, DST


----------



## kmoo (Mar 31, 2010)

ahh feel for ya mate!! i'm off til tuesday! festy tonsils blessing in disguise lol

cheers, don suggested lst too - looks like the way forward! hazah, exciting!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2010)

sweet kmoo! its a great feeling knowing your growing really nice smoke! improving the amount of it is the next step speakin of which....

ordering my autopots today!!!!! cant wait but wondering if i should put my existing girls into it cos ive read you need about 30-50% perlight and i only put like 5% tops might try it with one and if it doesnt drown or burn ill finish the rest off in them!

should finish off the babes nicely im hoping


----------



## kmoo (Mar 31, 2010)

vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mr west again.​



Come Check out a new Poker Forum for the online poker community

All times are GMT +11. The time now is 09:52 PM.
Powered by vBulletin
Copyright © 2000-2009 Jelsoft Enterprises Limited.​Page generated in *1.06922* seconds with *14* queries
Content Relevant URLs by vBSEO 3.3.2

​


----------



## kmoo (Mar 31, 2010)

so how much difference in yield did the autopots end up making?? i remember seeing the pics and the difference was quite astounding, and aye thanks!! i'm quite pleased with my current smoke, but scarily low on it already lol

so ner westy lol meanest rep i ever got lol


----------



## kmoo (Mar 31, 2010)

OMG OMG WESTY TOPPED IT!!!!GOT ME THE GLOWY GREEN BOX

lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2010)

im lost. have you been at the prescriptions again kmoo


----------



## mr west (Mar 31, 2010)

kmoo said:


> vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mr west again.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are noodles aint ya ???


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2010)

hehe, I think kmoo is talking about her little shiney green REP box that has just appeared on her profile......


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 31, 2010)

shiny green? sais here she's a glorious beacon! show her the respect she deserves now! 

i


----------



## mr west (Mar 31, 2010)

i dont like the skin that makes my rep thing green lol


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2010)

Rep shmep....check out Life is a Game...it's all a big giggle really.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/311100-your-life-game.html

http://www.bannerblog.com.au/news/20..._is_a_game.php


----------



## kmoo (Mar 31, 2010)

Ha thanks DST - sometimes i need a translator lol it all gets lost in there between shiny things and teacup poodles and glowy green boxes

right i best go mute myself for the evening lol bit too stoned twould seem


----------



## mr west (Mar 31, 2010)

shtoned and medicated beyond cannabis id say kmooooooooooshy


----------



## kmoo (Mar 31, 2010)

yes true i have taken some oxy also. i'm in pain, it makes sense. 

apologies for whatever warranted devil faces lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2010)

ive been taking it easy on the scripts lately but i have been getting baked and pissed daily, have to take it easy on one or the other or im a mess come the weekend. then it begins!!!! cant frickin wait for easter

fuck the rebirth of some gadgie in a stone room im off friday and monday and im getting WRECKED! think a henry of the marching and a half oz of ganj should see me through, a slab of beers from the cash n carry might be in order too.

the misus has arranged a girls night out friday too muuwhahahahahaaaaaaa


----------



## kmoo (Mar 31, 2010)

yeah i've been back on the fags!!! since the mo in law was here. we're packing it back in very soon, i hate that the gross feckin things have such a hold over me that i keep goin back lol but i love a smoko while driving by myself, window down smiths blaring haha. but yeah, a cleanse of sorts it necessary i think, after i get past the sickies i'd say it's time to start takin slightly better care of myself lol

im probably getting myself a bit extra wasted lately coz i've been totally off meds for about 4 weeks now and i'm retraining my brain on the seratonin front lol first time i've been off them in a very long time so overall i'm actually quite pleased with myself, i think they're fecking horrible and i'm quite sure they were what was causing the migraines. 

hope you have yerself a marvelous easter don!!! the kids are going to my mums saturday night, and hubby and i have a weeks worth of download tv to watch lol the speed limiting ends in like 10 minutes!! YAY - after the night of stoned madness we will have to get up early to put easter bunny prints all over the garden and hide loads of chocolate eggs for the hunt but still, night without the kids! a rare treat


----------



## weedgrower000 (Mar 31, 2010)

nice grow you grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2010)

hey hey hey thanks weedgrower000 your first post and you piock my shambles of a thread! cheers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2010)

kmoo said:


> yeah i've been back on the fags!!! since the mo in law was here. we're packing it back in very soon, i hate that the gross feckin things have such a hold over me that i keep goin back lol but i love a smoko while driving by myself, window down smiths blaring haha. but yeah, a cleanse of sorts it necessary i think, after i get past the sickies i'd say it's time to start takin slightly better care of myself lol
> the devils own fingers of death lol ive been smokin more of them lately in my j's but i mean a ten deck of tabs lasts me near a month. im bonging it at yem
> im probably getting myself a bit extra wasted lately coz i've been totally off meds for about 4 weeks now and i'm retraining my brain on the seratonin front lol first time i've been off them in a very long time so overall i'm actually quite pleased with myself, i think they're fecking horrible and i'm quite sure they were what was causing the migraines.
> does good to keep it straight for a bit levels you out so you can go off kilter again eh
> hope you have yerself a marvelous easter don!!! the kids are going to my mums saturday night, and hubby and i have a weeks worth of download tv to watch lol the speed limiting ends in like 10 minutes!! YAY - after the night of stoned madness we will have to get up early to put easter bunny prints all over the garden and hide loads of chocolate eggs for the hunt but still, night without the kids! a rare treat


oh believe i intend to have a wicked easter! i might even start tonight hahaha best not to be honest 

hope you and your fam have a great one! i might paint some hard boiled eggs this weekend when wrecked for a giggle.


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks like I'll be dodging hailstones this easter....wtf is happening, I keep asking myself why did I buy a house under the sea when we are in the middle of climate change.....ah fuk, location location location, FAIL!

Do kids still roll Easter eggs these days? or is it just drunks and joints they roll....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2010)

hahahah im sure most would class moving to Adam as WIN WIN WIN mate

never heard of rolling easter eggs like man, i presume you mean hard boiled?


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah im sure most would class moving to Adam as WIN WIN WIN mate
> 
> never heard of rolling easter eggs like man, i presume you mean hard boiled?


aye man, is there any other type of easter egg, hahaha, we didnae get chocolate in Scotland until the 80's as part of Thatchers ploy to soften us up for the Poll Tax. 

boil yer egg, paint it up all pretty like, then smash it down a hill....is it only mad people in Scotland that do that??


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> never heard of rolling easter eggs like man, i presume you mean hard boiled?


i knew scotland was Gods country, you lot don't even know what easters aboot, hahahaha. 

Lesson: Ken hoo that wee chavvy bloke Jeeshush ah think they cried him, well he wiz stuck behind thon big roond stane, it hud tae be rolled awaw like so he kid git oot naw!!! that's why we smash they eggs doon the hills...Or is that the 2nd easters day, or tweede paasdag as I now call it...ah fuk, I don't know anymore, always been a bloody heithan...


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 31, 2010)

Don i use clay hydro pebbles in autopots. I shove about 3 or 4 inches of em in the bottom and layer plagron batmix and clay pebbles, roughly 2 inch layers. Did you go for the singles? I had the douvles and imo they are too close to each other and i only grow little uns


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2010)

DST said:


> aye man, is there any other type of easter egg, hahaha, we didnae get chocolate in Scotland until the 80's as part of Thatchers ploy to soften us up for the Poll Tax.
> 
> boil yer egg, paint it up all pretty like, then smash it down a hill....is it only mad people in Scotland that do that??


my mate lives in Ramsbottom, north of Manc. They still have the tradition there about rolling hard boiled eggs down the hill. Aparently you cant move in the village when its on (this weekend i think). They do it from Peel Monument (wanker who invented the pigs) Only place i've ever heard of that does it lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 31, 2010)

i know of this "tradition" only through reading the dandy, i tihnk, don't think it was the beano. the strip soon evolved into having simply too much turkey  fuck that you can only ever have not enough cranberry sauce, not too much turkey


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2010)

Dons thread = the food thread.


----------



## kmoo (Mar 31, 2010)

hey luvs, got the journal started

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/317464-kmoos-blueberry-trainwreck-coco-grow.html#post3978605

peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2010)

DST said:


> i knew scotland was Gods country, you lot don't even know what easters aboot, hahahaha.
> hahahahah dude i had a sunday school upbringing i know my biblical onions
> Lesson: Ken hoo *that wee chavvy bloke* Jeeshush ah think they cried him, well he wiz stuck behind thon big roond stane, it hud tae be rolled awaw like so he kid git oot naw!!! that's why we smash they eggs doon the hills...Or is that the 2nd easters day, or tweede paasdag as I now call it...ah fuk, I don't know anymore, always been a bloody heithan...


hahaaaahhhhh baaaaaaaaaaaahhhhaaahaha aye jeezues the original NED 


oscaroscar said:


> Don i use clay hydro pebbles in autopots. I shove about 3 or 4 inches of em in the bottom and layer plagron batmix and clay pebbles, roughly 2 inch layers. Did you go for the singles? I had the douvles and imo they are too close to each other and i only grow little uns



well i held off ordering cos it would arrive over the bank holiday so i think i might have a word and see if i can get a deal on the seperates. cheers for the heads up i had been wondering if it would suit my trees but im going doon the lst route hmmm decisions decisions....



las fingerez said:


> my mate lives in Ramsbottom, north of Manc. They still have the tradition there about rolling hard boiled eggs down the hill. Aparently you cant move in the village when its on (this weekend i think). They do it from Peel Monument (wanker who invented the pigs) Only place i've ever heard of that does it lol.


well im going to get mashed and have a go at making some easter eggs i reckon it will be a riot full of drugs. in fact peeps im callin it im going to start an easter egg thread comp fo shizzle peeps back in a hour or two with a link for the masses!


tip top toker said:


> i know of this "tradition" only through reading the dandy, i tihnk, don't think it was the beano. the strip soon evolved into having simply too much turkey  fuck that you can only ever have not enough cranberry sauce, not too much turkey


dude i swear youve got adhd your posts are so disjointed 


DST said:


> Dons thread = the food thread.


hhahah just call me dealiah gin and ton though maybe gordons would be better suited he's similarly a right twat.


kmoo said:


> hey luvs, got the journal started
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/317464-kmoos-blueberry-trainwreck-coco-grow.html#post3978605
> 
> peace



hey hey hey awesome Kmoo! there like flies to shite


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 1, 2010)

no ADHD here, that i'm aware of. i just don;t visit the forums under a normal mindset. moment i'm home from work i've the alcohol flowing and well last night, well i'm just glad i bought that new tote yesteray  tooooooo much


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2010)

hahah i see a little too much peev is the way forward man! 

just had hsbc on the blower apparently my cards been flagged as at risk of fraud they wanted to stop it immediately ffs 

after much angry pleading theyve agreed to keep it active till monday but i cant use it online and ill be asked security questions in any shops i use it. what a fanny on. 

thought the weekend on the wreck was cancelled there !!! *wipes brow*


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i see a little too much peev is the way forward man!
> 
> just had hsbc on the blower apparently my cards been flagged as at risk of fraud they wanted to stop it immediately ffs
> 
> ...


i have a business account with hsbc......no comment! Hope your weekend works out bru. PEace, DST


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 1, 2010)

I never take cards out on a sesh, you can't give a moody name if you have to lol do you take a card out with ya so you'll know where you've been when you get a statement. I'll take a nectar card though coz a fag packet makes a mess on a bog lid, all zigs and zags lmao


----------



## bender420 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey Don, whats happening man. Your thread are always fun to read and decipher before I fully understand what is being discussed. Waiting for more cannabis pornography.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2010)

DST said:


> i have a business account with hsbc......no comment! Hope your weekend works out bru. PEace, DST


just when i think ive managed everything i fuck up hahaa so dinnertime drinking turned to afternoon turned to not going back to work till 5 pm rat arsed. remembered to take home the monitor for an xbox party but left my coat and housekeys at work!!!! TOOL.....

gotta get the bosses keys go get mine lock up the office again and take the keys back. honestly sometimes i wonder how i fucking manage to walk talk and breathe.



oscaroscar said:


> I never take cards out on a sesh, you can't give a moody name if you have to lol do you take a card out with ya so you'll know where you've been when you get a statement. I'll take a nectar card though coz a fag packet makes a mess on a bog lid, all zigs and zags lmao


i generally do take my cards out but i very rarely overspend much amazingly... i generally use anycard thats not my bank one haha tho i can now. right gotta pull my shit together do some housework break the news ive got to go to work to the missus which might be bloody... she may take pity but more likely not me being twatted on entry last night...


bender420 said:


> Hey Don, whats happening man. Your thread are always fun to read and decipher before I fully understand what is being discussed. Waiting for more cannabis pornography.


sup fella! well im off to a flying start this easter but thank the stars im not hungoverr!!! 

im afraid to look inb the tent i remember closing the door and hearing the thud oif something falling over if memory serves i knocked a purple sensi star over an snapped the main cola bout 6 inches from the top.... sellotaped it back in place (badly no doubt) and the floors covered in ash and coco. 

im a fucking disaster sometimes. if i had a brain id be dangerous 

hows you my friend?


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2010)

if u had a brain urd be pondlife don lol. Another drunken misshap in the tent?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2010)

yup coco everywhere snapped a plant, i guess i was overdue a plant related misshap. id say i need to stop drinking but i know its not happening 4 day wreck here i come.

is it too early for a beer? HELL NO! the sun is shining i dont have work well im fucksticks i am going to work.... ttfn mate


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 2, 2010)

Just don't go near it when you're hammered Don, you can't be trusted lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2010)

that just your opionion man, im pioneering the way forward in agrresive stress training!


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2010)

lol working the weekends suck mate lol i worked last weekend


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 2, 2010)

I am meant to book bank holidays off and i didn't know (i didn't last year) and i had a huge row with my boss on the blower yesterday, I'm off for the 4 days and i think he's a c*#t so i'm happy


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I am meant to book bank holidays off and i didn't know (i didn't last year) and i had a huge row with my boss on the blower yesterday, I'm off for the 4 days and i think he's a c*#t so i'm happy



Laff my ass off lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2010)

who the hell has to book bank holidays off thats rediculous. well done for standing your ground! 

im not going to get my keys i can get a key for the office but not a security pass for the building. lets just hope it doesnt rain much this weekend eh

stuck my head in the tent the snapped sensi star does not look good...


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2010)

can u save it atall don?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 2, 2010)

i can!

i'm like you oscar, gotta book em off, so did, and got told fuck youuuuuuuu, so i'm sat in the office eating cornish pastiess. early close today then nice 6am start tomorrow.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 2, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I am meant to book bank holidays off and i didn't know (i didn't last year) and i had a huge row with my boss on the blower yesterday, I'm off for the 4 days and i think he's a c*#t so i'm happy





Don Gin and Ton said:


> who the hell has to book bank holidays off thats rediculous. well done for standing your ground!
> 
> im not going to get my keys i can get a key for the office but not a security pass for the building. lets just hope it doesnt rain much this weekend eh
> 
> stuck my head in the tent the snapped sensi star does not look good...





tip top toker said:


> i can!
> 
> i'm like you oscar, gotta book em off, so did, and got told fuck youuuuuuuu, so i'm sat in the office eating cornish pastiess. early close today then nice 6am start tomorrow.


yeah i gotta book bank holidays off aswell....i did,nt so i have been to shitty work....ghot double time tho woot woot


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 2, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> yeah i gotta book bank holidays off aswell....i did,nt so i have been to shitty work....ghot double time tho woot woot


dick! no double pay for me. lucky i get a salary at all these days. nicked the bosses pack of fags and spent the afternoon in the gardens pretending i was doing administrative stuff in the office


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yup coco everywhere snapped a plant, i guess i was overdue a plant related misshap. id say i need to stop drinking but i know its not happening 4 day wreck here i come.
> 
> is it too early for a beer? HELL NO! the sun is shining i dont have work well im fucksticks i am going to work.... ttfn mate


No comment. Can't say shit.


----------



## kmoo (Apr 2, 2010)

what kind of godless affair is workin on easter weekend lol my work tends to plough through most public holidays but this one, even it stops. and i'm gettin just enough over the tonsillitis that i can still do the big easter egg hunt for the kids tomorrow mornin, YAY - my mother, or since i'm on a religious kick this morning we will call her Satan, so Satan is even taking the girls for the night so i can do the bunny paw prints all over the garden and house in the morning - I just hope Satan and her husband dont get too drunk tonight and fight in front of the children again lol i also pray my 16 year old cranky sister keeps her emo make up away from them

for shame, sensi star is such a pretty name for a plant, twould be a shame not to pull through on those basis alone lol

gonna be tryin some of yer "aggressive stress training" on my clone! lol she's mental, i over nuted her just a WEE bit and the bitch went all twisty now she's bushed out like an Amish Nanna


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2010)

well the missus is pissed right off with me... i on the other hand have a had a cracking weekend 

on with the show





sensi purple is really dark purp, has that lavendery kind of smell





cali orange





jack47 has had a hair explosion





sweet afghani delicious is putting on some 





the thing just coming upto its 12th week and still only about 20% hairs turned( smoked some as a preview of this over the weekend and its lovely)





the mess


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2010)

Looking stella as always mate


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 5, 2010)

Thats really purple Don nice job mate. That HDF is a monster, has it got much weight on it?
Why has the missus got the hump with ya? You don't have to tell if you don't want but i'm a nosey twat lol


----------



## kmoo (Apr 6, 2010)

oh those are pretty!! nice job


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> Looking stella as always mate


cheers fella! 


oscaroscar said:


> Thats really purple Don nice job mate. That HDF is a monster, has it got much weight on it?
> Why has the missus got the hump with ya? You don't have to tell if you don't want but i'm a nosey twat lol


I've been scrumping the HDF i reckon ive had about a Q so far, as for a weight i havent a scooby doo mate its got loads of hairs but that doesnt usually translate to bud. 

the missus has the hump cos i went out 2 nights running and didnt get in till half 3 each time tho she knew i was goin out and getting wrecked both times. apparently im the inconsiderate one. she went out friday night n got in at half 2. i didnt complain ( or wake up haha).

it could easily be avoided but im refusing to apologise for doing something id arranged to do. she jut doesnt like me doing loads of drugs n staying out for hours on end. understandable but i am what i am. 



kmoo said:


> oh those are pretty!! nice job



cheers kmoo pet! aye they pretty much look aafter themselves its when that pissed twat gets in there n breaks the main colas it goes west....


----------



## kmoo (Apr 6, 2010)

gotta watch those pissed twats lol they are plentiful

i had a hr meeting today, BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2010)

i wish i could catch the one runnin about pretending to be me......

ive got umpteen dozen emails i should be doing but i cant be arsed.


----------



## kmoo (Apr 6, 2010)

now dont be messin with my noble notion of ya don lol

feck the emails then, treat yerself, haha. i can't wait to give these pricks my notice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2010)

haaaahaha dont doubt my blue bloodedness kmoo im sure all will be not forgotten by the time i get home but im sticking to the guns ive done nothing wrong. 

if she wants to be arsey, she'll get sick a long time before me. seing as i cook all the meals and pay all the bills there'll be no holby city/eastenders or born every minute or any fucking shite she usually watches on the tv i bought it'll be xbox 24/7.


----------



## kmoo (Apr 6, 2010)

dude i'm all for xbox lol but then i'm a traitor to my gender apparently, whatevs - i like shooting shit 

on the upside i just checked on my babies and some seconds are coming in! yay


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2010)

good news on the bairns kmoo be careful pulling the seed shell off any resistance and leave it i learned the hard way. topping your plants before they even have a node is not a winner 

killing zombies on the xbox means im not out killing charvers in the street!


----------



## kmoo (Apr 6, 2010)

they need a game where you get to shoot zombies who are wearing those adidas tracky bottoms tucked into sports socks and one arm hangin out their tshirt. or was that just boro? lol

and yeah i try to avoid pullin at shells at all, hubby took the husk off the wee trainwreck but i reckon it gave too much resistance lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2010)

hahahahah special finishing moves lighting the shell suit....


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 6, 2010)

hi don looking good mate, loving the sensi purp's purpleness lol


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 7, 2010)

sensi purple is really dark purp, has that lavendery kind of smell





cali orange





jack47 has had a hair explosion





sweet afghani delicious is putting on some 





the thing just coming upto its 12th week and still only about 20% hairs turned( smoked some as a preview of this over the weekend and its lovely)





the mess

niice bro, just in time only one page back for some eye candy lol
cant wait to see how the purple goes hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> hi don looking good mate, loving the sensi purp's purpleness lol





Jester88 said:


> niice bro, just in time only one page back for some eye candy lol
> cant wait to see how the purple goes hehe


cheers lads yeah its really going to be a bonny one, hope it packs on some weight im hoping for a half to an oz for each of the mini plants


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

Purpleeeeeeeeeeeeee lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

i just wished it had more sensi smell than the purp smell but what the hell ive got a green pheno of the same not a deep purp psycho cross tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

bullet well n truly bitten.

£101.91 for a 4 pot auto system. seperates not the 2 in 1 job.

new tent n hood next month


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

get a link up for that price man il be intrested at that moneys


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

pleeease mate lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

sorry was cookin me dinner

the shop is www.basementlighting.com

i just phoned and asked how much for a 4 pot seperates system matey


----------



## kmoo (Apr 7, 2010)

does that dog have 360 range of vision?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

think its just got a slightly bossed eye kmoo


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice update pics, Don. Good to see someone growing Cali Orange the correct way (i.e Green plants - a few of mine just never got past the lime green stage.)

Looks similar though with its one long cola.

Peace bru,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

cheers bru! yeah the few beans i popped a while back as my last run i left in baby pots (like 1 pint) untopped just to see what could become of them and so far cali o is one of the front runners.

their at full strength nutes now so should be no yellowing bar the HDF monster


----------



## kmoo (Apr 8, 2010)

haha i had a dream last night that i grew a beautiful purple lass like you've got on the go. love yer growin matey! it's in my subconscious lol plus yer camera is kick ass at close up bud shots! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2010)

aw bless ya thanks but really i just feed them, they do the magic. my camera is nowt flash really my lass got it went into the shop n the bloke said what do you want it for n she said just takin pics on a night out mainly , auto steady n thats bout it. takes a cracking macro


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2010)

I got my first CaliO x HB seed on the go. The first real leaves look just like the Cali O reg seeds I germed. They almost look like little arrow tips....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2010)

sweet, cali o dom you reckon then?


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2010)

I think so, but long way off yet....like saying someones baby looks like their parents...we shall see, haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah spose, im starting to get well twitchy knowing i havent put anythin into flower for a while. gonna pop my outdoor selections this weekend tho!


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2010)

wot ya popin don mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2010)

lord alone knows yet mate probably some of the cheaper beans, i havent been out to check any of the spots i was looking at but hopefully if this weekends fine ill get out to the country n spy my sites

might chuck the odd blue kachina in, got a few beans a while back off a friend i might give a go. i need a friend in the country with a farm


----------



## kmoo (Apr 8, 2010)

oh man i'm a special kind of noodled tonight lol i've got the peace love n hugs vibe goin, happy days

i'm puttin my arse to bed lol peace fellas


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 8, 2010)

nitey nite


----------



## kmoo (Apr 10, 2010)

hey lads, just wondering if someone could field this one for me - i remember seeing this doco about an english journalist who went to amsterdam and worked in a cafe and got herself well ripped, and they interviewed guys who sold seeds and hydro supplies in england and they said they sell the seeds as souvenirs so they're not illegal - is that right? are dope seeds illegal in the uk? or is it when you do something with them they get cranky about it? 

cheers in advance


----------



## oldmandroman (Apr 10, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/312544-oldman-gotta-grow-them-all.html


check me out


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2010)

kmoo said:


> hey lads, just wondering if someone could field this one for me - i remember seeing this doco about an english journalist who went to amsterdam and worked in a cafe and got herself well ripped, and they interviewed guys who sold seeds and hydro supplies in england and they said they sell the seeds as souvenirs so they're not illegal - is that right? are dope seeds illegal in the uk? or is it when you do something with them they get cranky about it?
> 
> cheers in advance



its illegale to germinate seeds in the uk kmoo. I remember that show but i forget wot it was called lol. She was injected with pure tch and flipped out lol


----------



## kmoo (Apr 11, 2010)

so you could fly to amsterdam and bring back seeds with you to uk and it's not naughty til you germ em?

yeah she had her first spliff, this monster thing full of backy and hash i believe - the woman told her to start with literally one toke, she fuckin hoovered it and then got all paranoid and ill lol seriously woman pay attention, haha. she seemed to quite enjoy it after that one, blonde bird for bbc was it? or itv?


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2010)

Bbc i think but ive hada few joints since then ive tried to find it with google but to no avail soz


----------



## inked (Apr 11, 2010)

yeh thats right kmoo, i,ve got a friend who owns a record shop and he sells seeds no problem. don is it the right time of year to start outdoors? i've got just the location if so


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 11, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7314812.stm

sod her! 


> She said that the effects of a powerful version of the drug called "skunk" were "absolutely horrendous", though not long-lasting


whateveaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrr ya silly sod! i'd like to see what misinformation that is. powerful version, so that could be oil, hash, wax, you name it all packed into a bowl and hit for 10 seconds solid, sure, even i'd find that horrendous  but hell, i made lemonade at work cus i was thirsty, and the side effects of all that acid was horrendous... and lasted... should lemons be scorned? 



> Although she had previously used cannabis two decades ago at university, Nicky said that she wanted to find out what would happen to her children if any of them went on to take today's version of the drug.


this all reeks of government propaganda



> "The drug totally wrecked my mind," she said. "There is no way I would want to repeat it again. Nothing made much sense to me any more."


think she ment to state "the drug got me totally high"

get's a bit lighter towrds the end with the wish for a sobre debate on it 

the documentary is called Should I Smoke Dope?

gonna youtube now, or go outside and smoke, or both. hmm


----------



## kmoo (Apr 12, 2010)

in all fairness she is a retard - when the lady who owns a dope cafe in amsterdam tells me to take "two to three puffs" ya dont take TWENTY FIVE

haha loser, skunk makes ya skitzo - so says uncle sam

so yeah, bottom line was that we all say seeds are legal in england aight/? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2010)

yup till you germ them their 100% legal. that woman in the vid was priceless when she OD'd lol straight thc is bound to put you over the top eh lol

the big heavy duty fruity came down yesterday looks about 5-6 oz shits stinking


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2010)

sounds like a tidy haulage mate any pics?


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 12, 2010)

i wonder if any of us took a hit of pure thc if we would do the same as her? surely thats gotta be strong???


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2010)

yeah i recon even the hardiest of smokers would freak out with that man sledhammer to crack a wallnut ffs lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2010)

i reckon that bho is probably as close as id like to come to pure thc. that stuff makes my brain fizz 

pics of the monster will come shortly ive got to recrop n stuff and unusually for me i didnt take loads of pics


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2010)

Alright Don, so you felled the big beastie did ya. As Westy said......shaven raven pics please!!!

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2010)

easy D yup apart from its gorgeous outside and all i want to do is go and have a pint. which is blatantly not going to happen 

keeping the thing upright to trim was a nightmare














and yeah its not quite ready, but at 13 weeks its all she's getting my other girls were trying to grow through the colas.


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2010)

fantastic mate looks smashing lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2010)

the real treat is whats in the tent now is really starting to swell the afghan is going to be a producer and the jack47 is close behind it the other babies willl be nice but tiny in comparison


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2010)

Well she isn't going to win any beauty contests for form or structure, but ffs bru, she is a beast of beastly proportions, and all from that wee lookin air-pot.....which just looks even smaller with a huge tree sticking out of it...Hope it smoke well for ya.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2010)

aye she aint winning no beauty pageants for sure but the smoke is nice n fruity with a kanny punch. nice daytime tokage 

fuck me work is at least 3 hours longer when the sun is beaming.


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye she aint winning no beauty pageants for sure but the smoke is nice n fruity with a kanny punch. nice daytime tokage
> 
> fuck me work is at least 3 hours longer when the sun is beaming.


you're not wrong there bud, slowest fekkin day in history...

Mmn, looking for a smoke like that...the Casey is kinda energetic, but still messes you up a bit as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2010)

man i hate being in when its sunny drives me up the wall. works dead too which doesnt help lol might walk the 4 miles home just for the crack.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 12, 2010)

That fucking thing is fucking massive Don. is it solid? 
Is ya missus pleased that you stunk the house out again. Mines gets the right hump when i do it and cheese don't make it any better lmao


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> keeping the thing upright to trim was a nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam, I missed that last pic as I had a couple of windows open so my screen was cut off!!! Superb bru.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> That fucking thing is fucking massive Don. is it solid?
> Is ya missus pleased that you stunk the house out again. Mines gets the right hump when i do it and cheese don't make it any better lmao


aye its by far the biggest ive grown height wise but i think when its all said n dry it might be a different story. buds are big but not soild thick calyx''s on the plus it should dry quicker...

house doesnt actually smell that much but ive got pots of ona all over the shop 



DST said:


> Dam, I missed that last pic as I had a couple of windows open so my screen was cut off!!! Superb bru.


cheers mate yeah she's easy 6 n half tall maybe 7 at tops. its nice manageable gear.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2010)

bout time for some pics





sweet afghan delicious 





the freak. she's come this far...









the beauty that is purple sensi star















group shot





box full of fun


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 12, 2010)

friggin awesome mate, friggin awesome


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 12, 2010)

looks smashing bro  cant wait 2 see the twisted result


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2010)

The Trichomes on the Purple Sensi star are: A : Everyfekkinwhere and B : Like lamposts in industrial sites. Lovely looking creature, Don.

Peace, DST


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 12, 2010)

amazing don 

I'm digging the purple sensi. How is sensi star? How's it grow? I've smoked it, but it was years ago when I was still a padawan learner.

I'm pickin up some beans soon and I'm already grabbing Ice Cream from paradise, might just get Sensi Star as well


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> friggin awesome mate, friggin awesome


cheers man yeah shes going to finish a looker


las fingerez said:


> looks smashing bro  cant wait 2 see the twisted result


im keeping it out or morbid curiosity, might get an 8th all told if im lucky. it better be good lol


DST said:


> The Trichomes on the Purple Sensi star are: A : Everyfekkinwhere and B : Like lamposts in industrial sites. Lovely looking creature, Don.
> Peace, DST


I know man im chuffed to bits with it just wish id put it in a bigger pot to begin with, ill see if ican get my loupe attached to the digi n take some right close up pics


w1ckedchowda said:


> amazing don
> cheers fella!
> I'm digging the purple sensi. How is sensi star? How's it grow? I've smoked it, but it was years ago when I was still a padawan learner.
> well man i havent actually smoked straight sensi star but ive got a pheno of the purple that is nothing like the purp one above ^. but is similarly frosting up its upposedly one of the stroingest indicas about, according to the blurb
> I'm pickin up some beans soon and I'm already grabbing Ice Cream from paradise, might just get Sensi Star as well


ice cream looks delish man but i reckon you cant go wrong with the star either!

cheers for all the good vibes lads!


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 13, 2010)

A+ im actually kinda jealous lol. 

fucking popo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2010)

hahaha thanks man


----------



## inked (Apr 13, 2010)

shiiiiit that big fuker is unbelievable from such a small pot!! shiiiiiit!! u rating the airpots mate?? what litre was it??


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 13, 2010)

that is sick don...good job mate...i,m gonna upgrade too a six hundred soon and i,m also fitting a second inline fan to pump air into the bottom of my grow room.. oh and my breeding has worked. so now i got a few kushberry x pineapple punch and a shit load of white rhino x pineapple punch that will be comin off the plant in a few weeks. oh and i ordered three new strains.....red cherry berry, bubblegum and black russian ....alots happening ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2010)

inked said:


> shiiiiit that big fuker is unbelievable from such a small pot!! shiiiiiit!! u rating the airpots mate?? what litre was it??



she was a big girl allright those are 7.5 litre i think man or 5's i ccant remember

airpots are the bomb man am about to put one of the babies in to an autopot to see how that fares. watch this space 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> that is sick don...good job mate...i,m gonna upgrade too a six hundred soon and i,m also fitting a second inline fan to pump air into the bottom of my grow room.. oh and my breeding has worked. so now i got a few kushberry x pineapple punch and a shit load of white rhino x pineapple punch that will be comin off the plant in a few weeks. oh and i ordered three new strains.....red cherry berry, bubblegum and black russian ....alots happening ...


congrats on the successful breeding man! and youll deffo love the 600 man. yeilds about to step up!

i just ordered a pack of bubblegum fronm serious that shit is guaranteed rock solid pheno. unlike my sweet afghan which has naners all over the shop. im devastated. sshe was packing weight but with 2 weeks to go. im not picking therm all out im just going to let her finish n toss the seeds or give them out its quite lush smelling weed. gutted...


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

afgani seems to get in every thing u grow from seed banks lol. They use it as a breading tool , then everything ends up tating afgan some what lol. What bank did u get ur sweet afgani from?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2010)

sweet seeds. yeah it is a good breeding backbone for a lot tatses sweet reasonable yeild = winner to the pollen spluffers


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2010)

keep the seeds bro and chuck em in public places lol


----------



## inked (Apr 14, 2010)

sounds like a plan....ill be watchin bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah its very tempting i was wanting to do an outdoor but ill have to start some beans ive paid for and go n source the spots the ones i was going to use i havent visited since i was a bairn


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2010)

question for everyone, and hopefully the person in question 

who was it, maybe in this thread, UK thread etc, that went and bought the BC Seeds Elephant or such, the crazy expensive ones. he/she said they'd arrived and such. never seen a followup. maybe i imagined this. i've got the vague shape of the name in my head but can't put my finger on it.


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

rasclot bought some jedi seeds from bc 41% for hundreds of bucks. I think hes gonna do a few in his next run. Is this who ya thinkin of?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2010)

whoa, that's crazy, i saw mr west had replied, and before i had even clicked it i was saying rasclot to myself. my memory is fucky 

was just wondering after reading BC seeds disclaimer


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

He got like 30 seeds for his money I think so not too bad


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 14, 2010)

I aint seen Ras on here for a while, I hope he's ok.


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

Didnt he have another hoiday?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah its been a while since he was treading the boards


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

evnig Don mate, things ok?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2010)

evenmin fred! aye shits kool just waiting on some peeps to hyit up some steak n watch lost a pals bringing like a thousand odd pics from our shared house which should be interesting hahah

yasen? whats gwaaanaaaan


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2010)

lost is on my menu tonight also. anyone watched any of this Pacific yet? sounds like it should be a stonking series.


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

sounds like a fun evening looking at pics, what they pics of? I saw the 1st ep of the pacific thing, lookjed ok.


----------



## rasclot (Apr 14, 2010)

hey all im still here safe n well been to stoned n lazy to go on the net but im back for good now ive only got half oz left from my last crop so i gotta take it easy on it as for the growin part everythin is goin well il post sum pics in my thread 2mora


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

good to see ya still alive man lol stone on>>>>>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice to see ys Ras mate, glad its all kool and the gang
the spurs match is on my menu tonight then its off to bed, i'm up at 4 ffs


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2010)

so any pics of the tuti fruti Don, it must be dry by now lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

I felt it up this mornin its just on the cusp, but its hardly much to look at mate the bud structure is piss poor.

the sensi purp on the other hand, i had a look through the loupe lat night and the odd trich is purple!!!!! im going to try n take some pics with the digi + the loupe

and im in a beezer mood i won 53 squid on the lotto! and 6 bar off the yid army turnin over the gooners!!!! double result!!!


----------



## bender420 (Apr 15, 2010)

Holy Tamales Donny, 







Looks like all is going well in Don's Land. Great work man, 13 weeks, jeeeeezzz. That is one big bitch though. 

Sick ass harvest man. 

I myself have been extremely busy, haven't even had the time to set everything up but soon I will start updating.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

indeedy life is good today bender ol buddy ol pal! 

id like the buds to be thicker but hell beggars cant be choosers eh. she could easily have gone another week or more

look forward to seeing ya donkey derby again man


----------



## bender420 (Apr 15, 2010)

Cool Don,

As gay as this might sound, I cannot wait for some more "Donkey Dick Colas."


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

hahaha a less mature man might make jokes here hah i was going to but off the top of my stoned head i cant think of owt that funny....

joke FAIL


----------



## bender420 (Apr 15, 2010)

LOL, I hope you stay high forever. 

For me my jokes only fail without medicine!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

ill work on it but sadly goin to work lookin chinese aint an option.

im gonna hit another bong n play xbox

laaairy thursday night lol


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 15, 2010)

shimmy... looks like she ran away from ya a little there don hehe.


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2010)

U got a dry weight yet Don?
must be ready for jars by now


----------



## kmoo (Apr 16, 2010)

oh joy, jars! lol i love jars. i dont like empty jars so much

nice work again mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> shimmy... looks like she ran away from ya a little there don hehe.


dude this thing was a triffid 


mr west said:


> U got a dry weight yet Don?
> must be ready for jars by now


6.3 oz in jars this morning. i took my time drying it with the buds being wispy i didnt want it to dry to nowt. itll be gone by sunday lol i try tellin people it needs curing but needs must when the devil shits in ya kettle


kmoo said:


> oh joy, jars! lol i love jars. i dont like empty jars so much
> nice work again mate


 
cheers hin aye nice full jars is the way forward

bought a bottle of smirnoff and kahlua to celebrate, white russians oh man i love a caucasian . 2 bbq's in 2 weekends!!!!!


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 16, 2010)

Just awesome Don, if you hit someone with that thing, especially across the head, you'd do some damage...lol.. 

Laceygirl...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2010)

hahah youd think but its just wispy  ill take some bud snaps later n youll see what i mean. loked liek 10 oz on the plant


----------



## kmoo (Apr 16, 2010)

oh aye don, treat yerself luv lol 

just lovely, i have the yield envy lol is that your lady arm?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2010)

believe ! the gaffers ben conulted and were going to the boozer early today. RESULT

yeah thats my arm, been a while since i hit the gym


----------



## kmoo (Apr 16, 2010)

oh shit i just actually read what i said - lordy i'm a duffer lol

pretty much ignore anything i say during your day time at the moment i've been super high lately lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2010)

lol why would we ignore what ya sayin kmoo, thats the beauty of riu your wrritin stuff ripped knowing the folk reading it are in similar shape lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2010)

Bump if ya baked lol or even if ya not, im jus outa bed and still a bit yawny and shakey. Need to skin up to reset the meter and understand.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2010)

amen brother hit the ntrip switch ave just had a fried egg butty n am gonna hit the bongo afore me bath.


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2010)

Bongs and baths lol, u going with bubbles in ya bath and ice in ya bong?

My chest wont like bongs first thing need a few spliffs to get me worked up to it lol. And out of allmy m8s no one is brave enough to rip my new bong, I feel like billy no mates wen i get it out ffs lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2010)

really no one faqncied hitting the new glass WEAK

well brother ill hit one with you remotely. haha hell yeah on the bubbles n ice  might even have a drink in the bath too muawhahahahaa love weekends


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2010)

only drink ill have this morning is pg tips lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol why would we ignore what ya sayin kmoo, thats the beauty of riu your wrritin stuff ripped knowing the folk reading it are in similar shape lol


i love it when i re-read a post i forgot making lol.

hope eveyone has a good weekend?


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2010)

How was the bong and bubbles don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2010)

sweet man, girl bath bubbles sunshine drink weekend successful


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2010)

NICE, spliffs on the lawn lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2010)

bitchin!!! popped my outdoor beans this morning

big budda cheese
blue kachina
purple wreck
mj don 

cant wait to rock the guerilla op


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2010)

u found a spot then don? I cant be botherd trapesing up an down the place lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 17, 2010)

google maps westy lol

edit - are one of them beans going public?


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> google maps westy lol
> 
> edit - are one of them beans going public?


google street views been past my flat already lol ffs


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 17, 2010)

I've been looking on google earth for an outdoor spot, i thought i was a clever cunt for thinking of that but it looks like its an old idea lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2010)

yeah 9 was looking all last summer for a half decent spot lol


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 17, 2010)

i cant wait to see how the blue kachinas and purple wrecks go, lucky mofo i love me some pretty colors .

well done do.. if you do this well youll realise you have to do this every year good grown outdoor medacine is the best imho and i think your going to agree with me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> u found a spot then don? I cant be botherd trapesing up an down the place lol


ive not visited them yet but i know some good places. near streams and off the beaten track enough etc i figure if is start the beans ill have to go and do it! 


las fingerez said:


> google maps westy lol
> i reckon if its on google streetview its too close to people, im going bout 15 miles maybe 20 from town need to get my shit sorted some slow release nutes and a big trowel or a small shovel prep the spots lay some lines down see if anyones been between me getting there and when i plant
> edit - are one of them beans going public?


they all are mate 


mr west said:


> google street views been past my flat already lol ffs





Jester88 said:


> i cant wait to see how the blue kachinas and purple wrecks go, lucky mofo i love me some pretty colors .
> im a sucker for pretty dope too mate
> well done do.. if you do this well youll realise you have to do this every year good grown outdoor medacine is the best imho and i think your going to agree with me


 
as nature intended jester eh!!! i just hope i manage to get a harvest off just one of them and ill be happy


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2010)

Morning don mate how the head? U really motivated me to try and find a spot closer and safe to try something lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2010)

rock on westy !! it was seeing dst s little guerilla parcels that got me motivated i reckon if i find 2 or 3 sites then at least one of them should make it through to harvest if not ive had two nice days out walking picnics etc 

my heads clear as a bell, am havin a lie in had a bong and scramblers on toast gonna get frisky n start the boozing in the sun again!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2010)

man im pissed off went n had a sneaky peak at my girls the purp sensi star was on the floor fallen off the grandstanded bins and old pots. snapped the top inch of the cola i didnt even do it pissed i deliberately kept out of the tent. oh well


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2010)

aww mate sorry toi hear that stuff man. Can u fix it? Has it got long left to go?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2010)

couple of weeks ave jut wired it up and hoped for the best.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 18, 2010)

hehe i did that to my shiva putting it in the back of a car  (it was a sad day) 

i feel your pain bro.


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2010)

I feel stoned to the bone and a littel sad for the plant lol but mostley I be stoned >>>>>>>>


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2010)

That bloody weed leprachaun been at it again Don....sounds like you have a good weekend bru. Hope your weeks is as good.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

haha cheers lads, no idea if it will pull through tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

monday came crashing down majorly


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha cheers lads, no idea if it will pull through tho


I'm sure it'll be a-right. i done it before and just wrapped a zip tie round it.

Monday blues, Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah im not too fussed really its my percy stash, tho most of the girls have naners now  

work monday blues big time our website fell over at the weekend ive got a list of emails and callbacks to do apologising and giving alternative instructions out. right performance, cant wait for 5 bells...


----------



## kmoo (Apr 19, 2010)

i came to be a rep fairy but it's still being a tightarse lol just how much rep do i need to give to random people before i can rep ones i want to, ha.

just stoppin by, hi hi lol

my back is actin up so i'm on a happy and interesting marriage of drugs.


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2010)

kmoo said:


> i came to be a rep fairy but it's still being a tightarse lol just how much rep do i need to give to random people before i can rep ones i want to, ha.
> 
> just stoppin by, hi hi lol
> 
> my back is actin up so i'm on a happy and interesting marriage of drugs.



I think its like ten reps or something b4 u can rep again but u can only do so much repping in 24hrs lol its weird. Bad shit bout ya back Kmoo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

kmoo said:


> i came to be a rep fairy but it's still being a tightarse lol just how much rep do i need to give to random people before i can rep ones i want to, ha.
> 
> just stoppin by, hi hi lol
> 
> my back is actin up so i'm on a happy and interesting marriage of drugs.


i wish i was in a marriage with interesting drugs  hope your backs in better shape soon kmoo lass!


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 19, 2010)

i wake up to codeine. my lunch is valium & codeine. i have dinner then some more codeine. and then i go to sleep on codeine and temazepam. 

throw in som real lunch hear and there and a few other pills ayxh as migrane pills and anti inflamitories etc an some cannabis and you have my weekly food schedule lol. j.j its not that bad but i do need a fair bit of pain relief to get through the days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

ive been a lot better of late ive got a whole stash of allsorts of cripts but ive been trying to stay clear of them n keep my head straight. not really working ive been hitting the bottle and the dope twice as hard. meeeh shit happens


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2010)

what do u think it is that gives u the urge to get trollied don? Maybe if u can work that out u can chill without disconnection.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

a lot of things man, no major 1 thing but theres a buildup of other shit i wont go into i could be here all day, but when it all boils down to it im a lucky guy. i could be in a third world country without drinking water or somethin so i count my blessings and take the shit life throws in my stride/drunken swagger


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2010)

sorry i shouldnt of asked it was a bit personal. It was automatic really, my counseller training coming out lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

all up with the bro love cheers dude!!!! i think i might actually be bi polar, or it could just be the drugs wearing off midweek?! maybe im not smoking enough...


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2010)

ill light  up for ya m8 puff puff give>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2010)

IMO, the world is too big for us Humans to get our head round. There are too many problems floating around the ether that get pumped at you by the bucketload. You probably don't even know half the stuff that is making you do what you do...... When I am on holiday in the sun, away from news and business and outside distractions....I hardly even think of having a smoke I am that relaxed. Plus my knee pains are very limited so medicating for that excuse doesn't work anymore either, haha!! Ok, I am getting off my freudian couch


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

lol IRIE MON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >>>>>>>> lungbusting tokes.......................... im going to go home n finish the last of my stash of dairy queen. no more HDF left


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah DST just general malaise of stress, i need to get back to the gym and pump some of the bad joojoo out


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2010)

1.8m punch bag, best investment I ever bought!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

id love one but in a rented place i got no where to hang it


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2010)

Lay it on the floor and kick it then lol


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> Lay it on the floor and kick it then lol


lmfao, Mr W.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

ive got a lass for that sort of thing


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 19, 2010)

some one talk about weed for fucks sake!! are all your periods synchonised, you bunch of sheilas

i hope that came out funny, it was meant to be lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2010)

OscarOscar your splendid one to behold, not that any one wants to behold you mate .




Hope ur havina good 420 guys logve ya all and yeah im baked to fook lol. dunt like the new riu ffs


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> Lay it on the floor and kick it then lol


Oh Westy...LMAO


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> some one talk about weed for fucks sake!! are all your periods synchonised, you bunch of sheilas
> 
> i hope that came out funny, it was meant to be lol


 
It did.....


----------



## kmoo (Apr 20, 2010)

DST - that's funny, the couple of nights away or the very odd weekend hubby and i get away from life and stress and kids etc we still smoke weed lol we dont smoke during the day on a day to day basis, mainly for the girls - plus i wont drive with them in the car if i've smoked so it just doesn't work lol do you think your use is more of a self medicating thing as opposed to a plain love of being high? 

oh and did that game make it ok?? he will be very chuffed with you mr


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> some one talk about weed for fucks sake!! are all your periods synchonised, you bunch of sheilas
> 
> i hope that came out funny, it was meant to be lol



hhaha fair point man lol ive got some bling to put up now the sites back up. sensi purple star is blindingly sparkling


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

if i can figure out how to upload them !?!?!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> some one talk about weed for fucks sake!! are all your periods synchonised, you bunch of sheilas
> 
> i hope that came out funny, it was meant to be lol


Indeed it did, fekkin hate man periods, hahaha.



kmoo said:


> DST - that's funny, the couple of nights away or the very odd weekend hubby and i get away from life and stress and kids etc we still smoke weed lol we dont smoke during the day on a day to day basis, mainly for the girls - plus i wont drive with them in the car if i've smoked so it just doesn't work lol do you think your use is more of a self medicating thing as opposed to a plain love of being high?
> 
> oh and did that game make it ok?? he will be very chuffed with you mr


I tend to find if I am away and weed is not readily available then I am now at an age where going out hunting for it is just not cricket anymore. So I switch myself of to it as well. I love being high, but I hate the stress of anticipation and waiting for blow to turn up...Normally I am away on holiday in the sun which is also pretty good for my knee as well, warmer temps always make it feel better.

The wee man got his game yesterday (well impressed with the service of that company) He was chuffed to bits. IT's his birthday today, but him and his pals went laser shotting at the weekend, all dressed up in Fatigues.




Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive got a lass for that sort of thing


So Northern, hehe.



mr west said:


> OscarOscar your splendid one to behold, not that any one wants to behold you mate .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one likes change....and this is the 2nd time I am trying to post...will get our heids round it eventually....



Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 890442View attachment 890443View attachment 890444


If it was Champers, it would be called Dom Perignon (scratch that) DON PERIGNON.

Peace guys,

DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/890444d1271834385-1st-seed-grow-cowboy-style-dscf5131.jpg


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

Nadgers to it grrrrrr


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

ballache does this mean im going to have to learn how to make big pictures again  im sure they could have kept the blazin 07 skin hahaha how fuckin old do i sound ......

ALL CHANGE IS BAD CHANGE. wheres me walkin stick i'm gannin out to beat some kids.

*off to check if blazin 07's still there*


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

good luck, that was the 1st thing i tried to find lmao, might go with the other one but, see wot its like lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

Chill Winston, chill....


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

Post the pics in your album, select them, then copy the actual pic and past into reply. Same as before.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

hahah like the meerkat says iz simples...

cheers.

looked up the blazin skin, no dice from rolli himself its not happening with the new software. and new journals will actually be blogs. to give us more control over them apparently.

never thought id be a blogger in a million years


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

Just a different word to me, I alwasy thought these were Blogs anyway.....catching up with the times I guess.

p.s Pass the walking stick Don, I am off to the Ozzy tomorrow for another knee operation....actually scratch that, I picked up crutches yesterday...after cycling 14 km to get the fuckers!! The women told me, OH well, it'sh good for your KNEE yesh!! (and they pronounce the K when they say knee in Dutch, hahaha)


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

my dad had a new knee op the other year, fuking amazing what they dop and how quick ur up and walkin bout.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

DST said:


> Just a different word to me, I alwasy thought these were Blogs anyway.....catching up with the times I guess.
> tomato tomatoe red ball thingy i guess eh
> p.s Pass the walking stick Don, I am off to the Ozzy tomorrow for another knee operation....actually scratch that, I picked up crutches yesterday...after cycling 14 km to get the fuckers!! The women told me, OH well, it'sh good for your KNEE yesh!! (and they pronounce the K when they say knee in Dutch, hahaha)


christ man is the clogwogs healthcare system that bad you had to cycle 14k for crutches? good luck on the op man tho i know a lass that had both replaced and shes fine. plenty of dope and dvds, n a week being waited on. man what did you do to get that?


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ man is the clogwogs healthcare system that bad you had to cycle 14k for crutches? good luck on the op man tho i know a lass that had both replaced and shes fine. plenty of dope and dvds, n a week being waited on. man what did you do to get that?


Actually the Clog NHS is a part social, part private system. Everyone has to pay for health care insurance each month. Mine is around &#8364;130/month which is the all singing, all dancing gig. They do actually deliver the crutches, but because I thought I would be in Vienna today, and my op is tomorrow, I had to pick them up,,,grrr....but hey ho, Volcano cancelled my flights!!

I once thought I had a chance of being a professional footballer, haha. When I had my first two ops it was all top notch Private health care, top Scottish knee surgeon, the works...after the second operation they just told me to STOP. This was just when key hole surgery was coming into action so rebuilding knees was a much longer drawn out process than it is now. Plus I was just about to go off to University so the decision was to stop playing football...that really killed me!! And here I am, 20 years later and still getting fukkin operations, and with arthritis to boot!! Plus I fukkin hated University, bunch of fekkin swotty tossers trying to be all cool and studenty...c_nts!! Ok, off my high horse rant for a minute....it's yer Goerdie thread that brings it out of me Don, hahaha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

ya tryna say were radge like DST???? hahahah christ we are. if you got to see the man tits on display the other night. we won the championship the pitch got invaded there was moobs everywhere fat loud geordies ( is there any other type ) i wish id have been there 

man its a shame your knee went then man the shit they can do by keyhole no is mind blowing. my lass is having an op in 2 months to get a fybroid removed, its the size of a mango ish and thats being done keyhole!? how i dont know.

i lasted 12 weeks at uni didnt even see the xmas in, similar thoughts, bunch of tossers. and i was at the poly not newcastle hahah like i could have got in to newcastle uni. what a giraffe


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ya tryna say were radge like DST???? hahahah christ we are. if you got to see the man tits on display the other night. we won the championship the pitch got invaded there was moobs everywhere fat loud geordies ( is there any other type ) i wish id have been there
> 
> man its a shame your knee went then man the shit they can do by keyhole no is mind blowing. my lass is having an op in 2 months to get a fybroid removed, its the size of a mango ish and thats being done keyhole!? how i dont know.
> 
> i lasted 12 weeks at uni didnt even see the xmas in, similar thoughts, bunch of tossers. and i was at the poly not newcastle hahah like i could have got in to newcastle uni. what a giraffe


I was still into Drugs, violence and naughtyness when I went to Uni. I thought it was amazing that no-one really cared that you went to a lecture or not...so I never bothered!!! It wasn't until I went back as a mature student that I really got into the whole studying thing....but for me, it was just full of the people I generally avoided at school (and who generally avoided me, haha)

I think the Geodie vibe is brilliant. Glad to see the Toon back up again, fekkin shocker in the first place what the Club has gone through....but that seems common place with Football clubs these days. Believe it or not, we use to Intercity train it down to Newcastle on a Saturday after finishing our milk round, and go round the shops spending our wages. You always got bits of clothing that never made it up to Scotland...oh those Casual days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahah i can imagine you on the terraces giving it large. so your an old firm boy eh!? i shy away from that end im a big lad but im nee hard man. the gremlins are our firm lol mostly just drug dealers who like a ruck, ive got ne time for them. different class of hooligan now man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

bit more bling for the crack!


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

Lets see if i have this right lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

that be the cli orange, smells fanfrickintastic!


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

Does it smell of orange atall? or is that a silly question?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmmm citrussy but i wouldnt quite call it oranges


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2010)

Plants look great!!!!
Cool Avatar


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

cheers hemlock! sadly not my finger or dog  deffo my plant though haha


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2010)

Heres a pic of Nuken I got goin right now, very marshmelloie....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

looks frosty man! nice. little burn at the tips, you must be at max nutes bout 3.5 weeks to go. am i right?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2010)

the floater freak. i ran out of smoke, its down there's about an 8th of scraggly shit.


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks a sad fucker dunt it lol few trich on it tho, does it have any smell?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2010)

actually smells like plastic of all things like new plastic very strange. ill be test driving it tonight. who knows the other berans might come out better but im not holdin me breath


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2010)

Did u pop more of em like?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2010)

naa not yet mate


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats my dog and tattoo, you wouldn't believe how difficult it was to take that pic lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2010)

i like the hand at the back of his head lol, bit of an extream tribute to dons avta lol


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah i can imagine you on the terraces giving it large. so your an old firm boy eh!? i shy away from that end im a big lad but im nee hard man. the gremlins are our firm lol mostly just drug dealers who like a ruck, ive got ne time for them. different class of hooligan now man.


Although I lived in Glasgow I grew up mainly in the East. My family were from Leith but I grew up outside of Edinburgh so supported the Pars as a lad (the Scottish black and white Toon army, haha), but was a Hibee hooligan because my local town starting fighting with Dunfermline so I couldn't go to the games anymore. When I was a casual I use to go with this guy http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hibs-Boy-Scotlands-Notorious-Football/dp/1905769156/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1247665841&sr=8-1 (he even mentions our local town gang in this as well, my mate was telling me he was going round asking if he could put their names in it, haha.) Funny, I only mentioned him last night to my wife as we were watching a recording of Danny Dyers, Hooligans, and they were in Zagreb, and someone had written A.C.A.B on the wall. I told her what it was before the guy on the TV did. She was like, how did you know that. Well, Andy only had it tattoed on his inside lip!!! All Cops are Bastards...fukkin mad mofo.

I am a peace loving guy now though.......



mr west said:


> Lets see if i have this right lol


That looks awesome Don. Certainly puts my Cali O to shame. Although it does kinda smell cirtusy orange....kind off, haha.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> i like the hand at the back of his head lol, bit of an extream tribute to dons avta lol


 
what was that??? HOLD STILL YOU LITTLE SHIT lmfao


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2010)

lmao me mums got a german shepherd and if u tried that with her the finger would be at the back of her gob chewing on it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2010)

well it seems multiquoting is not happenin haha awesome finger tache osc man it cracks me up, think i mentioned afore my pal has a tache on one and tears on the other so he can take the piss when someones whinging. 

@DST those lads look like butter would boil in their mouths hahahaha sound like some greeat blokes as long as your on the right side of them eh. i know a few lads like that though i tend to distance myself. cant relax round blokes that flip that easy.

@westy how on gods earth does your mum manage a cattery with a german shepherd?!?!?!

so the toon are up as champions im still feeling rough from saturdays wreck.... thought i was doing ok till i bumped into a bloke down the hall, he asked how the weekend was, n said i look like im still recovering.... cheers twat. 

i need to whip meself into some sort of shape pronto no more sniff and booze. i did a crate to meself on sat in 12 hours. didnt even feel drunk


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2010)

u should seee my mum, shes massive and dont take no shit. She wears army boots and a hard hat in the bath.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well it seems multiquoting is not happenin haha awesome finger tache osc man it cracks me up, think i mentioned afore my pal has a tache on one and tears on the other so he can take the piss when someones whinging.
> 
> @DST those lads look like butter would boil in their mouths hahahaha sound like some greeat blokes as long as your on the right side of them eh. i know a few lads like that though i tend to distance myself. cant relax round blokes that flip that easy.
> 
> ...


A crate not touching the sides, Don......sounds like you need to get back on the hard liquor!!! haha



mr west said:


> u should seee my mum, shes massive and dont take no shit. She wears army boots and a hard hat in the bath.


LMFAO!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2010)

just drinking hard liquor i tried a while back its not good...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> u should seee my mum, shes massive and dont take no shit. She wears army boots and a hard hat in the bath.


hahahaha mines only just 5 ft but god help anyone who messes with her.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2010)

It was said with tongue in cheek, lol. Forgot I was talkin to a Geordie, haha.

I agree, just chill winston and take a week or two off.....get the tollerance levels down and then get reet smashed again....also said with tongue in cheek btw.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 26, 2010)

had some of tat amber honey oil you said youd like to make so much the other day don... only a small batch made a bit ver a gram or so from 10 grams of bud kiff.

tried to take a pic but to no avail.... just looked shitty compared to the stuff i could really see in front of me, it was nice amber and see through.. i believe thats what you said you were striving for . it was rather nice for a change im gonna do it one more time andthen its time for the bubblebags i think. ill have a new camera soon too hopefully ... ive been aving and im not far off now yay..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2010)

alreeet fella yeah thats the stuff for some reason ive never managed it clear it starts clear then just clouds up when it dries out ?! apparentyl the return on the bubble bags is a lot better. thats gonna be my next go too. got new bags 2 bins to use and 2 fat sacks of sugar trim, im reluctant though i really like having the oil to kick my brain out the ears now and again. but then again good bubble should do the same eh!

the return is so little from so much with the oil, but i guess its near as damnit 100% pure


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 26, 2010)

i preffer water hash myself too. though i must say i normally get a decent amount of oil really its scraping it up thats a bitch but a bit of warmth helps his drastically...

yeah you could see through this shit really well and even better in phases where it was warmer naturally ill admit being a harsh critic on myself it could have been a bit clearer but thats being pretty harsh as you could really see through it. even the missus thinks this was good enough.. hmm i may even post my own honey oil guide from start to finish including the making of the extraction tube... though that would be a pain in the ass as i have to saw a piece of metal thats rather hard to cut so peraps ill just give a rundown lol. i had to lose a pair of my oldest favouritest boxers


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreeet fella yeah thats the stuff for some reason ive never managed it clear it starts clear then just clouds up when it dries out ?! apparentyl the return on the bubble bags is a lot better. thats gonna be my next go too. got new bags 2 bins to use and 2 fat sacks of sugar trim, im reluctant though i really like having the oil to kick my brain out the ears now and again. but then again good bubble should do the same eh!
> 
> the return is so little from so much with the oil, but i guess its near as damnit 100% pure


I'm a daily maybe hourly when awake smoker..LOL..however, the bubble does put me out there straight away, one or two hits and I'm DONE.
Have a great week everyone. Westy your mum sounds lovely,,,LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2010)

youve lost a favourite pair of boxers making honey oil? usually its the socks that get blown off  

haha good work jester man, get ya hacksaw out n do a guide man!


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 26, 2010)

duuuude the magic number is three.

the session must consist of at least three cones to truly be called a session.... if i dont have three i dont feel fully satisfied


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> I'm a daily maybe hourly when awake smoker..LOL..however, the bubble does put me out there straight away, one or two hits and I'm DONE.
> Have a great week everyone. Westy your mum sounds lovely,,,LOL


aye it rips me a new one every time i hit it, to the point that unless theres other drugs involved i generally wont hit it. shockin state of affiars needing drugs to take drugs hahahaha


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye it rips me a new one every time i hit it, to the point that unless theres other drugs involved i generally wont hit it. shockin state of affiars needing drugs to take drugs hahahaha


needing drugs to take drugs, now thats funny.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2010)

i know ?! wtf right. i generally feel twitchy just smoking unless ive had a drink maybe its just me but spliff goes a lot better with a beer and you know what goes better with a spliff and a beer? a line.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know ?! wtf right. i generally feel twitchy just smoking unless ive had a drink maybe its just me but spliff goes a lot better with a beer and you know what goes better with a spliff and a beer? a line.


 
Oh the wine and line are days gone by for me. Just a bit much these days. But sounds like fun for weekend..LOL


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> youve lost a favourite pair of boxers making honey oil? usually its the socks that get blown off
> 
> haha good work jester man, get ya hacksaw out n do a guide man!


 yeah i rather liked my boxers, and nag boxers are fine really fine holes and dont worry the oil will make it through... though i did fuck up ill admit i had to stop and make my caps airtight dont know what the fuck i was smoking but i thought they would be it looked like they should be and the caps i picked should have allowed it too thats why i looked atebery cap we had untill i had 2 lol.... anyhoo after running one can of gas through finally, i could see left over resin glands so i got the missus to do a batch with metho for shits and giggles. got about .6 grams  just a quick 5 min swish in the metho container and then evaporated over nite... i was rocked at its quality though... black bob of shit that got me extra bent after smoked and most other peoples were ripped. she was happy smoking it 

boxer shorts all the way imho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Oh the wine and line are days gone by for me. Just a bit much these days. But sounds like fun for weekend..LOL


yeah they need to be days gone by for me, ive lost my way a bit lately im kicking the arse out of it at every chance i get, life stresses i blame haha



Jester88 said:


> yeah i rather liked my boxers, and nag boxers are fine really fine holes and dont worry the oil will make it through... though i did fuck up ill admit i had to stop and make my caps airtight dont know what the fuck i was smoking but i thought they would be it looked like they should be and the caps i picked should have allowed it too thats why i looked atebery cap we had untill i had 2 lol.... anyhoo after running one can of gas through finally, i could see left over resin glands so i got the missus to do a batch with metho for shits and giggles. got about .6 grams  just a quick 5 min swish in the metho container and then evaporated over nite... i was rocked at its quality though... black bob of shit that got me extra bent after smoked and most other peoples were ripped. she was happy smoking it
> 
> boxer shorts all the way imho.


boxers FTW eh lol ive fancied doing the metho extraction and other types but we just dont have high enough grade alcohol for sale in the uk. blatantly as people would drink it...


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 26, 2010)

you guys have methylated spirits huh??? that shit will work like a charm.... if you leave it to soak for a week shaking it every now and then and go for the black oil not honey oil you can get quite a nice yield its just dark and black looking. still a rather nice high just different as you get a great deal of the plants cannabinoids soaked out of it .... but still this is my least favourite but is the crap you will normally find in capsules. 

i have done it to my bongs stem resin ive collected before (yes times were hard).... it improved it though lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2010)

i was looking for surgical spirit to clean my bong with i reckon that'd work just the same eh. doubt ill ever try it though with the honey oil and me bubble bags, maybe out of curiosity one day.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 26, 2010)

methylated spyrits is fine.... 

dont worry about that going blind shit... that was one of the first ways i learnt and it is fine im not blind lol. besides your smoking it not injecting it lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2010)

hahaha dude ive drank petrol going blind isnt top of my list of worries


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 26, 2010)

ethinol is the ideal thing to get..

or the local hydro shops usuall sell it, it comes with linseed oil in it i think it is but is like 99% alcohol im fairly sure and like 1 %.... i think its done so you couldnt use it in the production of well lets just say things with not so much medical value really lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 26, 2010)

Fred your old girl sounds like Ma bacon lmfao............... no offence


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Fred your old girl sounds like Ma bacon lmfao............... no offence


shes like a cross tween ma bacon and olive oils mate in popeye, was her name Alice or something lol. Jus looked at my thread and got scared cuz of so many ppl to reply to lol ill sort it tomoz lol


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow, Don, if it aint food, it's drink.....the thread kinda went "lets all stand around an oil drum on fire with a can eh Super Duper and some meth spirits"

Hope you have an Alcy free day.

Peace, DST

remember to get rock salt with the alcohol to clean the bong...reminds me mine is way past due a cleaning...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2010)

hahah tried to mate i even walked home (3-4miles) got in had me tea n a bongo but i had a couple of tins still in the fridge from sunday...... 

nowt wrong with standin round the hobo bin leathered with ya mates dura ive spent many an evening like that. pissed one eve we nicked an old drum from the kwikfit up the road a few year back n literally used it till the bottom fell out. burnt for fucking days the first time it still had an inch or two of oil in it. happy memories.


----------



## kmoo (Apr 28, 2010)

oh i have found oxy action washing powder super for cleaning the bong lol 

hello lads 

very high


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2010)

elo kmooo, aye its still manky lol i might get round to it at the weekend but im out sat night a fancy dress partay sunday if im not horrifically hungover im going to plant the outdoors op....


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Wow, Don, if it aint food, it's drink.....the thread kinda went "lets all stand around an oil drum on fire with a can eh Super Duper and some meth spirits"
> 
> Hope you have an Alcy free day.
> 
> ...


Mine too. gettin tuff to pull thru the gooooooooooooooo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2010)

man i could hit the damn thing right now .... roll on 5 o clock...


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Wow, Don, if it aint food, it's drink.....the thread kinda went "lets all stand around an oil drum on fire with a can eh Super Duper and some meth spirits"
> 
> Hope you have an Alcy free day.
> 
> ...


 when i was about 15/16 and a droubt hit us all i ended up cleaning ma bong and stem resin filtering and evaporating the resin thats how hard up i was lol...

meh i must admit what i got was better than just smoking the stem resin from memory lol. 

glad i havent been that hard up ever sinse lol.


----------



## bender420 (Apr 29, 2010)

Donny my English brother, how is it going? Hope all is flying well and high in Donny's world.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2010)

hey jester man ive seen me scrape the edges off a load of stems the works recycling gravity bongs man hahahah fuck im glad i dont have to do that shit no more.

easy bender broseph! shits been a bit rough lately, id like to say its turnign a corner but it more likely isnt lol

i had the gypsy kiss last night, left my dehumidifier on while i went out till about 10 got home the tent was at 29C room like a sauna thought FUUUCK. looked at me girls, first time in 2 days and their day off done ish. thought fuck it the heat wont matter for another day.

the mrs hears a bang at about midnight asks me to get up n check the plants, make sure nowts fallen over or on fire etc, grumpily i got up n went in nowt wrong temp at 30C thought fuck it n knocked the light off thought id try this 48 hrs dark before chop for a change. 

3AM all hells breaking loose theres fucking rozzers everywhere out me back door down the street the pork chopper over the house like literally i thought it was landing on the roof. search light on in rozzers climbing fences the lot. chasing some unlucky sod. 

my lass was in bits, tears shakin the lot thinking were fucked the heat camera will have clocked a 30C room etc etc

thank fuck id knocked the lights off


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey jester man ive seen me scrape the edges off a load of stems the works recycling gravity bongs man hahahah fuck im glad i dont have to do that shit no more.
> 
> easy bender broseph! shits been a bit rough lately, id like to say its turnign a corner but it more likely isnt lol
> 
> ...


That's the thing about being busted....you generally don't know until they kick in the door. But yeh, nothing like getting the old heart palpatating...ffs, reminds me of Parkhead....something very similar happened...

looks like luck is on your side though bru, turning that light off. the little Ganja fairy was looking over you pal. Go and get a bet on the g-g's!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2010)

hahaha im hopeless with the nags, won £53 on the lottory last week though, someones looking after me apparently...


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha im hopeless with the nags, won £53 on the lottory last week though, someones looking after me apparently...


Not really a gg man either...but I did go to the bookies every day in life to put me step Dad's line on.....people in betting shops go to the same school of writing as Doctors do!!! Could never read any of the betting slips, roll-ups, yankees, doubles, trebles,,,,aaaagggghhh, wtf.


----------



## bender420 (Apr 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey jester man ive seen me scrape the edges off a load of stems the works recycling gravity bongs man hahahah fuck im glad i dont have to do that shit no more.
> 
> easy bender broseph! shits been a bit rough lately, id like to say its turnign a corner but it more likely isnt lol
> 
> ...



Fooooooooook, that is a crazy chain of events. Holy crap bro, I agree with D, luck was on your side. But still bro keep your head up and do your best to stay on the safe side. Really lucky to be in Cali at this point. Glad you ended up safe mate. 

too bad about the heat man, I have downgraded to half the light for summer, as I cannot afford and AC.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2010)

lol yeah man double cloggy to me too mate hahah 

well end of an era 

no more grow for 3-4 months now. chop time tinight pics tomorrow or tonight depending....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Fooooooooook, that is a crazy chain of events. Holy crap bro, I agree with D, luck was on your side. But still bro keep your head up and do your best to stay on the safe side. Really lucky to be in Cali at this point. Glad you ended up safe mate.
> 
> too bad about the heat man, I have downgraded to half the light for summer, as I cannot afford and AC.


yeah i was very lucky, its all coming down today, kinda feel ive pushed it a bit atthis address new start new house is more than needed. 

Oh to live in cali man....


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol yeah man double cloggy to me too mate hahah
> 
> well end of an era
> 
> no more grow for 3-4 months now. chop time tinight pics tomorrow or tonight depending....


Last night...straw that broke the camels back? 

You gonna keep us posted about your guerilla babies? repotted my into starter pots this morning, the newspaper parcels were bursting with root and drying up rapidly...


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey jester man ive seen me scrape the edges off a load of stems the works recycling gravity bongs man hahahah fuck im glad i dont have to do that shit no more.
> 
> easy bender broseph! shits been a bit rough lately, id like to say its turnign a corner but it more likely isnt lol
> 
> ...


 LMFAO at first you would have been like oh shit then like thank fuck for that.... be careful though bro ya never know they may come ask u questions if so either reply i dont talk to the police or pretend you aint home or something.. just dont give them any excuse to smell it, be out the front before they get out of the car with the door shut if possible. i dunno. 

but shit bro thats a crack up... your defo lucky thenlol. wish i had that luck.. actually i wish i was lucky enough to never see one again.... in my whole life or any other hehe.



DST said:


> That's the thing about being busted....you generally don't know until they kick in the door. But yeh, nothing like getting the old heart palpatating...ffs, reminds me of Parkhead....something very similar happened...
> 
> looks like luck is on your side though bru, turning that light off. the little Ganja fairy was looking over you pal. Go and get a bet on the g-g's!!!


too true bro, though the time before last we seen em arrive and shit .. so ya can get lucky


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2010)

DST said:


> Last night...straw that broke the camels back?
> 
> You gonna keep us posted about your guerilla babies? repotted my into starter pots this morning, the newspaper parcels were bursting with root and drying up rapidly...


nah man were moving house and i needed to shut down im not moving the op mid flower ever again. way too much hassle

aye ill rock the guerilla updates in this journo to keep it ticking, im still unsure about putting my little ones out yet their still only tiny seedlings barely got their first set of true leaves but i cant keep them any longer if were giving notice on the flat the landlord could potentially have anyone round after monday. though they could really do with another week before they go out. but then again im sure out in the wilds they seeds drop on the ground and grow so a seedling should have a lot more chance of survival right!¬?!? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> LMFAO at first you would have been like oh shit then like thank fuck for that.... be careful though bro ya never know they may come ask u questions if so either reply i dont talk to the police or pretend you aint home or something.. just dont give them any excuse to smell it, be out the front before they get out of the car with the door shut if possible. i dunno.
> 
> but shit bro thats a crack up... your defo lucky thenlol. wish i had that luck.. actually i wish i was lucky enough to never see one again.... in my whole life or any other hehe.
> 
> man you dont have to tell me that talking to the plod gets you no where. after the last time my lass wont be talking to any cops ever again. im fucking shattered today though they were making some racket last night. might check the news n see if they caught anyone


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah man were moving house and i needed to shut down im not moving the op mid flower ever again. way too much hassle
> 
> aye ill rock the guerilla updates in this journo to keep it ticking, im still unsure about putting my little ones out yet their still only tiny seedlings barely got their first set of true leaves but i cant keep them any longer if were giving notice on the flat the landlord could potentially have anyone round after monday. though they could really do with another week before they go out. but then again im sure out in the wilds they seeds drop on the ground and grow so a seedling should have a lot more chance of survival right!¬?!? lol


ok, tricky one. So whats the deal with the landlord...does he not have to give you a bit of notice before he just turns up with someone? Surely he wants you to have a tidy house while potentials look in, so it's in their interest to give you some notice. So perhaps in the interim, a temp set up for the younglings is in order. I have had mine in a plastic IKEA box that I have also attached some strip LEDs onto the lid. They have been in there and that's easy, anyone was to appear, it can go under a bed, in a cupboard, whatever. If you don't have strips you can always try a cfl set up....just for the time being like!! attached a couple of pics so you know what I am talking about...this just sits on my window. I reckon you could set one of these up for a tenner...

p.s the younglings are outside, these are some of my clones in case you were wondering how I got them to grow so quickly in like 10 minutes, haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2010)

fuckin nifty them led strips are man. ive currently got my old veg cupboard up n running with the 250 cfl not quite as stealthy by a long shot. 

yeah he'll give me notice i dunno i think ill take half the babies out and leave the rest another week or two go back check site #1 plant site #2 then check both and plant my reveg babies if the laNDLORD DOESNT WANT PEOPLE ROUND STRAIGHT AWAY THAT IS. OOPS didnt realise i was shouting...

i might try n convice the missus to put our notice in a week or two later than planned. see how she takes to it.

the big chop tonight!


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2010)

Happy chopping bru!!!

ah, the old quick type letter "A" caps locks combination...hehe. no worries, kinda deaf anyway! 

Fekkin roastin here...mates DJ'ing in the Rokerij and my misses work is having a free piss up for Queens night (gotta love advertising companies!!!) So if you read reports of a man in crutches falling into a canal - that'll be me!!! 

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2010)

man that sounds the mutts nuts man, free booze sweet sounds, drunkeness and probably the oppurtunity for a kings chair between bars.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 29, 2010)

oppurtunity for a kings chair between bars. 

OK ya got me stumped here, what does that mean?????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2010)

the kings chair, being held aloft on your mates shoulders in a kind of chair position, 2 minimum 4 for real royals


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 29, 2010)

You jammy dodger Don but i doubt a pork chopper would even notice a tent in a room, even an upstairs room. Its the smell that'll get you rhubarb crumbled.

Mines coming down in a few weeks too mate. I've only got one plant left in flower and thats only got 4 weeks max left. I think you'll miss it


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 30, 2010)

i asume it wont get 2 hot over there fore a while if not make your own domes out of 2 litre soft drink containers if need be bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> You jammy dodger Don but i doubt a pork chopper would even notice a tent in a room, even an upstairs room. Its the smell that'll get you rhubarb crumbled.
> 
> Mines coming down in a few weeks too mate. I've only got one plant left in flower and thats only got 4 weeks max left. I think you'll miss it



yeah i was well lucky, and i dunno man the room was pretty toasty would have looked like a square of heat with a smaller one inside hahah anyway i live to grow another day!!!

i have 7 seedlings and nothing in flower, using the tent as a drying room feels weird. i feel like ive lost a limb.

pics in a min


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> i asume it wont get 2 hot over there fore a while if not make your own domes out of 2 litre soft drink containers if need be bro


yeah im going to get one of the same cool hoods like mr west just got for when i set back up althought by then it will be bloody end of summer lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2010)

1= cali o /sensi purp star/ sensi purp (not purp)
2= sensi purp star
3= cali o
4 sensi purp
5= sensi purp purp
6&7=cali o


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2010)

1= sweet afghan delicious
2=jack47
3=? fuck knows which by that point
4=jack47
5=scissor resin hmmmmmm
6= sweet afghan

seriously the smell of the afghan is deffo delicious i cant wait for the popcorn to be dry


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 30, 2010)

Very well done Don...Plants look awsome!!! A Kings Chair for you lad..LOL


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2010)

very impressive Don mate i wondfer wot im doing wrong lol


----------



## Hemlock (May 1, 2010)

Morning all......
I heard Don was down Camden way for a Amy Winehouse gig last night and he was at the after party
at the Hawley Arms Hotel...LOL


----------



## las fingerez (May 1, 2010)

nice don mate, nice


----------



## tip top toker (May 2, 2010)

wow

kudos


----------



## DST (May 2, 2010)

Awesome stuff Don. All that drunk fumbling has turned them into reet sturdy looking girls. Respect natcho!

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2010)

alreet lads !? cheers for the praise, im chuffed with how well the bairns turned out the smoke is lush and battering honestly ive smoked a couple of j's of just the popcorn and it took me for a bairn lol

westy come off it man you got your shit nailed down man. how man y oz did you crop off last run? 2 or 3 times normal? 

apparently drunk fumblings my forte hahah went to a fancy dress party saturday night got so leathered. coming yem i fell doon the front steps from my door and rolled about in the garden trying to get up. my lass laughed hysterically & took loads of pictures...... am pleased the neighbours didnt call the plod as i was dressed like a burglar 

went out yesterday n planted 4 of the guerilla babies im going to leave the last 3 another week to put them out, if i can find another spot.

god bless the bank holiday, extra saturday all round!!!


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2010)

morning don, do you normally get a successful crop from your outdoors or do you just do it for the well why not factor? i have maybe 400 acres of woods and forest and such literally 200m from my flat 

how do people get their cola's looking like that! mine is always stem with distinctive nugs as opposed to just mwahahahahaha

and considering you just had the plod all over your place because there was some burglar poking around, hahaha


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2010)

or double sunday depends on wot ya fancy. Your too kind don hope i can do the same with teh 2 psy an 2 che in the bedroom tent with a 400 to them selfs. Should get maybe 10 oz off em lol. Finges crossed eh lol


----------



## DST (May 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet lads !? cheers for the praise, im chuffed with how well the bairns turned out the smoke is lush and battering honestly ive smoked a couple of j's of just the popcorn and it took me for a bairn lol
> 
> westy come off it man you got your shit nailed down man. how man y oz did you crop off last run? 2 or 3 times normal?
> 
> ...


sounds good Don, the weather here has taken a turn for the worse so still waiting this side. Fingeres crossed for Guerilla babes.


----------



## las fingerez (May 3, 2010)

DST said:


> sounds good Don, the weather here has taken a turn for the worse so still waiting this side. *Fingeres* crossed for Guerilla babes.


i'll try dst mate but theres only one of me, i'll keep my fingerez crossed though for ya lol.

gettin my girls out next week, my mate has some land


----------



## DST (May 3, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i'll try dst mate but theres only one of me, i'll keep my fingerez crossed though for ya lol.
> 
> gettin my girls out next week, my mate has some land


good one fingerez, hehe!!!

Gorilla Pimpin....

[youtube]ZiLEN_5eI64[/youtube]


----------



## Hemlock (May 3, 2010)

Nice Pic Don!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> or double sunday depends on wot ya fancy. Your too kind don hope i can do the same with teh 2 psy an 2 che in the bedroom tent with a 400 to them selfs. Should get maybe 10 oz off em lol. Finges crossed eh lol


 oh aye it was deffo double sunday mate lol i made a roast chicken dinner to die for man walked 2 lurchers round a forrest for an hour then played wii all afternoon. you should be talking a mountain from 2 tents man. for sure easy 20+


DST said:


> sounds good Don, the weather here has taken a turn for the worse so still waiting this side. Fingeres crossed for Guerilla babes.


 Aye the gorilla went well good spot near water all round sun, apparently this weeks under the norm for may but itll slowly climg, i reckon another week or two and ill put the other half of my babies out


las fingerez said:


> i'll try dst mate but theres only one of me, i'll keep my fingerez crossed though for ya lol.
> 
> gettin my girls out next week, my mate has some land


 wish i had a mucker with a good patch 


DST said:


> good one fingerez, hehe!!!
> 
> Gorilla Pimpin....
> 
> [youtube]ZiLEN_5eI64[/youtube]


 almost to to the point of being a seasoned gorilla..... ish


Hemlock said:


> Nice Pic Don!!!!


 cheers bro!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> morning don, do you normally get a successful crop from your outdoors or do you just do it for the well why not factor? i have maybe 400 acres of woods and forest and such literally 200m from my flat
> never tried my hand outdoors before this man and yeah just thought well if im not growing indoors and its the season for outdoors well why not eh get yourself out walking chop a clearing down and get to planting TTT
> how do people get their cola's looking like that! mine is always stem with distinctive nugs as opposed to just mwahahahahaha
> man i just feed it and let it do its thing a lot of it is down to how you top fim or lst tho fella
> and considering you just had the plod all over your place because there was some burglar poking around, hahaha


 fuck the popo


----------



## Jester88 (May 4, 2010)

yup fuck the popo, im sic of em they pulled me up this weekend. didnt find anything luckily though i think i was more getting showed to some of the new officers lmfao. again i cant wait to fucking move. the fucked thing is i used to run amuck when i was younger got away with everything now im older and settling down they wont fucking leave me alone 

though i take it back even though im always getting in trouble there just doing therejobs for themost part they just gotta get rid of the dickheads that try abuse the power. thats the truth the best of us come to realise.... now the people you should be really hating on is the informants there not out there saving lives there out there with there little get out ofjail free cards ruining lives.. these fuckers should be strung up hehe though over here they get what they deserve lol. same as peds they gotta get seperat eating times etc. i remember my cousin doing a little stint and there was two deaths one a dog (narc) and the other a tamp.

meh. who gives a fuck don i dont anymore im thinking of being a medical cannabis advocate soon bro... hell i even broke the news to the mother lol, shes even col with it worried but coolish lol. but true they asked if i take drugsand lookinging them in the face and saying no i smoke cannabis for medical reasons felt good, (naturally i was searched found nothing  ) butthe way i see it is you only live once andi want to do what i believe in and i think we all know what htat means lol.

btw i only said i smoke medically cos on of the popo was at the raid on my house. so yeah i hqad to play shit smart lol. 

i think ive foundd my calling people. he missus is all supportive too thats enough for me. even said shed work while i chase my dreams for a little lol. though i dont think she cares really as she knows well always be medicated and believes in my cause too hehe. 

though i supporte her completely for over 18 months


----------



## tip top toker (May 4, 2010)

if i had the money to maintain a lifestyle, AND, be an activist, i'd jump on the opportunity, i can only be/have one or the other though and money for food and a roof kinda hits first priority


----------



## Jester88 (May 4, 2010)

yeah but its a damn lot better than a lot of shit ive done in my life lol. 

not a full time activist but an activist, ive got a few dreams im gonna persue... and also some businesses to start. 

ive also got my apprentices they can grow my medicine when there done lol. /(im not talking a meth apprentaship here either ppl, i teach ppl to grow . theres no point in me hiding it anymore why should i go against my beliefs.

but ya know what i mean tip top i wanna help make a differance. and to be honest theyve pushed me into pursuing my dreams. im just lucky i got a great missus and ma mother well shes a story of her own top lady and a tale or twelve to tell too. shes ok with what i want to pursue a bit worried and pessimistic but starting to be supportive i guess. ive also got a fair few ppl ready to give me there sig when i take the plunge if i do. 

i have some other dreams to follow my currently realistic ones and if medical cannabis is passed i can pursue them all so we have to clear that milestone. but yeah one day bro i hope to be making a differance. it just feels right

but i really only support the medical side not full legalization for reasons ive stated many a time before


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2010)

man go for it, if your heart truly wants it youll do anything to reach it. i know how you feel my lass doesnt seem to share the dream that i can become the next shantibaba mostly because we'll have to leave the shitty UK and our families. 

the only person that can make it happen is you man. read the yes man book life changing man


----------



## Drifter126 (May 5, 2010)

Sounds like you over fed your babies.I would start by flushin them in some ph correct water.Most guys never feed till they are several weeks into the grow.What kind of a setup are you using?Anyhow,Good Luck on Your Grow..


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man go for it, if your heart truly wants it youll do anything to reach it. i know how you feel my lass doesnt seem to share the dream that i can become the next shantibaba mostly because we'll have to leave the shitty UK and our families.
> 
> the only person that can make it happen is you man. read the yes man book life changing man


yeah id love to be a famouse breeder though ill just settle for a good one lol. my own expectations are all i have to live up to and my expectations in this field are high lol. i got a logan and everythiing just need a better living environment (soon tobe sortrd hehe)

itsa dream lets just say im gonna *try* make it happen, for real unlike some other shit ive seen around lately


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

man i just feed it and let it do its thing a lot of it is down to how you top fim or lst tho fella
you forgot bending  ill show ya some bending on a winter plant later bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> yeah id love to be a famouse breeder though ill just settle for a good one lol. my own expectations are all i have to live up to and my expectations in this field are high lol. i got a logan and everythiing just need a better living environment (soon tobe sortrd hehe)
> shit bro everyone starts out somewhere id just about say ive got the basics down i know my feed shedule most of the common pitfalls mould mildew fucking mites... now ive done must be near 50 or so strains if not more i know what i like and what properties the dope i like has im just about ready to get cracking and start slinging some pollen, i reckon a few years at that back crossing etc learning to breed properly ( im still reading that book man  )
> itsa dream lets just say im gonna *try* make it happen, for real unlike some other shit ive seen around lately


 only person holding you back is you man took me a good while to realise that and even then shit conspires against you haha dont you just wish life was like the good old days when you made your own and there was no tax and bullshit coming off your wages for shit you now 'cant' live without.. 


Jester88 said:


> man i just feed it and let it do its thing a lot of it is down to how you top fim or lst tho fella
> you forgot bending  ill show ya some bending on a winter plant later bro


man i hear that youve seen my extreme stress training though havent you !?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2010)

well tonight ill be taking the stalks out my shit and jarring up so there might be some porn later peeps


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

hah not sure whether i have seen it bro.

and yeah dont worry bro i hopw to start chasing my dreams soon


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

yeah ya got a point there bro... ill get off my ass soone me thinks lol. 

umm no i cant say i have seen it ur bending yet that i can remember offhand


----------



## inked (May 5, 2010)

them plants look pukka bro.....fairplay! just uploaded some week 4 pics myself mate..hope they turn out as nice as urs!!


----------



## Hemlock (May 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sorry man i think you are in the wrong place im nowhere near experienced enough to answer that


 
I do love Dons standard response,,,sorry but a bit advanced for me...LOL,,,,ya sure Don mate.LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> yeah ya got a point there bro... ill get off my ass soone me thinks lol.
> 
> umm no i cant say i have seen it ur bending yet that i can remember offhand


 hahahah i had a 6.5 ft plant bent at a right angle for most of its 12/12 life the monster a few pages back bro 6oz from her heavy duty fruity


inked said:


> them plants look pukka bro.....fairplay! just uploaded some week 4 pics myself mate..hope they turn out as nice as urs!!


 cheers boss yeah nothin in the tent now though im gutted fuck moving house, what a pain in the arse


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> I do love Dons standard response,,,sorry but a bit advanced for me...LOL,,,,ya sure Don mate.LOL


man im still a noob, i dont know shit about hydro ive got the basics down on soil/coco am just going to find my feet n start doing a few crosses.


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2010)

haha, well if i can do hydro, something tells me you can donny


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2010)

hahah i just havent tried it, i dunno i like natures way though she doesnt go far wrong


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah i had a 6.5 ft plant bent at a right angle for most of its 12/12 life the monster a few pages back bro 6oz from her heavy duty fruity
> 
> cheers boss yeah nothin in the tent now though im gutted fuck moving house, what a pain in the arse


hehe oh yeah i think i member it...


weve got a coil going atm.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2010)

sweet i was thinking of a heart for next valentines, bit of a waste tho her indoors doesnt toke 

how many turns is your coil at?


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2010)

whta's the fastest easiest way to make hash peeps, i know you've all tried this and that, i kinda somehow smoked my stash last night while drunk, and now i've nowt but a pot of trim for 2 weeks


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

not sure ill take a photo tmoz bro .


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> whta's the fastest easiest way to make hash peeps, i know you've all tried this and that, i kinda somehow smoked my stash last night while drunk, and now i've nowt but a pot of trim for 2 weeks


umm butane is fast. i use 8 grams of trim and come out with two grams of hash oil thats hard. the shit that looks like tree sap. betcha your jeleous now ehy don.

gumby hash can be quick once ya have it down pat. 

hmmmm i knw its no help but just waiting on a few things but ill show yas all how jester makes hash one day k  

umm look at my hash thread in my sig bro that should suffice for now any questions ask me ill set ya on the right track. not to toot my horn but i make better stuff than anyone i know... well i should i first startd making my own when i was a kid just hit high school lmfao. i have some pics but the cameras dead. though ill look for an even better vid. i think i seen a really good one around at some time which had a clown in it or a jester per say (not me of course) . i just have to the web page and ad the link


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2010)

aye, b een goping through all the vids in your thread, reallly bloody useful. i woul;d just make a bit of oil but i'm not sure how easy it would be to get a glass tube and get a leakproof top for the butane thingywordsnotworkingtoday.


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

electrical tape and a plastic container..

my current ones metal.... ill make my own diy soon k . it will be a bit late i fear but yeah it will get there sorry bro


----------



## hackfreeking (May 5, 2010)

ME HAVE FRESH SELLING CCV,DUMPS+pin,TRACK1&2,BANKLOGINS,FULLZ AND MORE 
SELL ***(TRACK1&2)+ITALY,USA,UK ,..... BANK LOGINS.....TRANSFER TO ANY COUNTRY......BANK PAYPAL....MAILER.... SHOPPING ADMIN...SOCKS....FULLZ...DUMPS +PIN....HACKING..... PAYMENT METHOD LIBERTYRESERVE AND WESTERNUNION ONLY. 
ME NO WANT BEGGER,YOU DEAL WITH ME I DEAL WITH YOU. 1 US ( visa, master) = 2$ 
1 US (Amex, dis) = 3$ 
1 US with DOB = 10$/1cvv 
1UK = 6$ 
1UK CVV with DOB = 12$/CVV= 
1 Ca CVV = 5$/CVV 
1 CA CVV(Amex, dis) = 5$/cvv 
1 EU CVV = 10$/CVV 
1 EU CVV(Amex, dis) = 15$/cvv 
1 US CVV full info = 80$/CVV 
1 UK CVV full info = 100$/CoVV 
Australia (AU) 10.00 $ 
Switzerland (VE) 14.00 $ 
France (FR) 15.00 $ 
Germany (GE) 15.00 $ 
Mexico (MX) 12.00 $ 
New Zealand (NZ) 13.00 $ 
ITALY 15$ 
and many country orther 
EU : 15 $ per one 
BIN EU : 20$ 
ITALY: 20$ per one 
uk Random: 5$ per one 80% 
UK BIN : 15-20$ per one 
brazil : 15 $ per one 
aus : 15 $ per one 
BRAZIL :15$ 
AUS :15$ 
germany 15$ per one 
1 Fresh Fullz (EU ,UK,CANADA,ASIA,USA,...) ..........25$ 
1 Dead Fullz ..........15$ 
Paypal Verified Account Prices: 
1 Paypal verified without balance====30$ 
1 Paypal verified with 1000$-more balance =====50$ 
!!!!!!!!! I CAN REDUCE THE PRICE IF U BUY MORE AND ALWAYS . 
US Dumps: 
US Mix (20Gold/20Plats/20Biz&Corp/40MCstandard&Classic) 
bin of my choice = 20$ 
US Classic = 40$ 
US Debit Classic 40$ 
US MC Standard = 50$ 
US Gold = 70$ 
US Platinum = 120$ 
US Business/Corporate = 120$ 
US Purchasing/Signature = 150$ 
US MC World = 120$ 
Free Dump + Pin: 
Track1 : B4096663104697113^FORANTO/CHRI STOPHER M^09061012735200521000000 , 
Track2 : 4096663104697113=0906101273525 21 
372376064851003=0904051136147; PURCELL/JOHN 
5232258252218386=0904101000007 2500604 
4217642188250286=1011101803115 5200000;B42176421882 50286^POPOVICH/SHERRY ^10111018031155200000 
Demo US 
CONTECT DETAILS`` 
email:[email protected] 
icq:554144003 
CCV,DUMPS+pin,TRACK1&2,BANKLOGINS,FULLZ AND MORE 
SELL ***(TRACK1&2)+ITALY,USA,UK ,..... BANK LOGINS.....TRANSFER TO ANY COUNTRY......BANK PAYPAL....MAILER.... SHOPPING ADMIN...SOCKS....FULLZ...DUMPS +PIN....HACKING..... PAYMENT METHOD LIBERTYRESERVE AND WESTERNUNION ONLY........ 
I REDUCE PRICE WHEN U BUY MORE 
Price for Regular Dump180 
Price for Special Dumps 
Dump US Business/Corporate Credit Limit >$10K -$1K-$5K 
Dump EU Business/Corporate Credit Limit >$10K -$3K-$6K 
Dump with PIN code US - from $500 
Dump with PIN code EU - from $500 
Dump Full Info US - from $700 
Dump Full Info EU - from $1K 
Sample Dump + Pin: 
Track1 : B4096663104697113^FORANTO/CHRI STOPHER M^09061012735200521000000 , 
Track2 : 4096663104697113=0906101273525 21 
372376064851003=0904051136147; PURCELL/JOHN 
5232258252218386=0904101000007 2500604 
4217642188250286=1011101803115 5200000;B42176421882 50286^POPOVICH/SHERRY ^10111018031155200000 
Demo US 
4828801318141028 735 1011 Kiki Bartsocas 2321 Mariner Ct Ft Lauderdale Florida 33312 US 1 N/A Wachovia Bank, N.A. DEBIT BUSINESS 2008-12-21 
accept only LR or WU 
CONTACT DETAILS: 
Y!M :hackfreeking 
email:[email protected] 
icq 554144003
*Added* (2010-05-05, 10:19 PM)
---------------------------------------------
ME HAVE FRESH SELLING CCV,DUMPS+pin,TRACK1&2,BANKLOGINS,FULLZ AND MORE 
SELL ***(TRACK1&2)+ITALY,USA,UK ,..... BANK LOGINS.....TRANSFER TO ANY COUNTRY......BANK PAYPAL....MAILER.... SHOPPING ADMIN...SOCKS....FULLZ...DUMPS +PIN....HACKING..... PAYMENT METHOD LIBERTYRESERVE AND WESTERNUNION ONLY. 
ME NO WANT BEGGER,YOU DEAL WITH ME I DEAL WITH YOU. 
1 US ( visa, master) = 2$ 
1 US (Amex, dis) = 3$ 
1 US with DOB = 10$/1cvv 
1UK = 6$ 
1UK CVV with DOB = 12$/CVV= 
1 Ca CVV = 5$/CVV 
1 CA CVV(Amex, dis) = 5$/cvv 
1 EU CVV = 10$/CVV 
1 EU CVV(Amex, dis) = 15$/cvv 
1 US CVV full info = 80$/CVV 
1 UK CVV full info = 100$/CoVV 
Australia (AU) 10.00 $ 
Switzerland (VE) 14.00 $ 
France (FR) 15.00 $ 
Germany (GE) 15.00 $ 
Mexico (MX) 12.00 $ 
New Zealand (NZ) 13.00 $ 
ITALY 15$ 
and many country orther 
EU : 15 $ per one 
BIN EU : 20$ 
ITALY: 20$ per one 
uk Random: 5$ per one 80% 
UK BIN : 15-20$ per one 
brazil : 15 $ per one 
aus : 15 $ per one 
BRAZIL :15$ 
AUS :15$ 
germany 15$ per one 
1 Fresh Fullz (EU ,UK,CANADA,ASIA,USA,...) ..........25$ 
1 Dead Fullz ..........15$ 
Paypal Verified Account Prices: 
1 Paypal verified without balance====30$ 
1 Paypal verified with 1000$-more balance =====50$ 
!!!!!!!!! I CAN REDUCE THE PRICE IF U BUY MORE AND ALWAYS . 
US Dumps: 
US Mix (20Gold/20Plats/20Biz&Corp/40MCstandard&Classic) 
bin of my choice = 20$ 
US Classic = 40$ 
US Debit Classic 40$ 
US MC Standard = 50$ 
US Gold = 70$ 
US Platinum = 120$ 
US Business/Corporate = 120$ 
US Purchasing/Signature = 150$ 
US MC World = 120$ 
Free Dump + Pin: 
Track1 : B4096663104697113^FORANTO/CHRI STOPHER M^09061012735200521000000 , 
Track2 : 4096663104697113=0906101273525 21 
372376064851003=0904051136147; PURCELL/JOHN 
5232258252218386=0904101000007 2500604 
4217642188250286=1011101803115 5200000;B42176421882 50286^POPOVICH/SHERRY ^10111018031155200000 
Demo US 
CONTECT DETAILS`` 
email:[email protected] 
icq:554144003 
CCV,DUMPS+pin,TRACK1&2,BANKLOGINS,FULLZ AND MORE 
SELL ***(TRACK1&2)+ITALY,USA,UK ,..... BANK LOGINS.....TRANSFER TO ANY COUNTRY......BANK PAYPAL....MAILER.... SHOPPING ADMIN...SOCKS....FULLZ...DUMPS +PIN....HACKING..... PAYMENT METHOD LIBERTYRESERVE AND WESTERNUNION ONLY........ 
I REDUCE PRICE WHEN U BUY MORE 
Price for Regular Dump180 
Price for Special Dumps 
Dump US Business/Corporate Credit Limit >$10K -$1K-$5K 
Dump EU Business/Corporate Credit Limit >$10K -$3K-$6K 
Dump with PIN code US - from $500 
Dump with PIN code EU - from $500 
Dump Full Info US - from $700 
Dump Full Info EU - from $1K 
Sample Dump + Pin: 
Track1 : B4096663104697113^FORANTO/CHRI STOPHER M^09061012735200521000000 , 
Track2 : 4096663104697113=0906101273525 21 
372376064851003=0904051136147; PURCELL/JOHN 
5232258252218386=0904101000007 2500604 
4217642188250286=1011101803115 5200000;B42176421882 50286^POPOVICH/SHERRY ^10111018031155200000 
Demo US 
4828801318141028 735 1011 Kiki Bartsocas 2321 Mariner Ct Ft Lauderdale Florida 33312 US 1 N/A Wachovia Bank, N.A. DEBIT BUSINESS 2008-12-21 
accept only LR or WU 
CONTACT DETAILS: 
Y!M :hackfreeking 
email:[email protected] 
icq 554144003 
Sell cvv,dump,tracks with pin and fullz,smtp etc 

Sell cvv,dump,tracks with pin and fullz,smtp etc


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2010)

Wot the fuk hackfreeking?


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2010)

i reported it a few hours ago, but yeah, wtf, sure you can get a quick bob, but the consequences of when you get caught, which everyone does, some people are dumb to use this kind of crap haha.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

Always Don's thread, hahaha, just seeems to attract jaked up mad people. Must be the Geordie aura, lol

Would be a bit freaky if you saw your own details in there!!!


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2010)

weirdo on the bus thing aint it lol theres always one lol and it always happens to me lol or don in this case lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> whta's the fastest easiest way to make hash peeps, i know you've all tried this and that, i kinda somehow smoked my stash last night while drunk, and now i've nowt but a pot of trim for 2 weeks


 butane is the fastest and probably the easiest you can do it with a pop bottle a pin and away you go. not the best for quantity return but the quality will leave you rocked.



mr west said:


> Wot the fuk hackfreeking?


 hahah theres always one eh


DST said:


> Always Don's thread, hahaha, just seeems to attract jaked up mad people. Must be the Geordie aura, lol
> Would be a bit freaky if you saw your own details in there!!!





mr west said:


> weirdo on the bus thing aint it lol theres always one lol and it always happens to me lol or don in this case lol


 hahah im always last to be sat next to on the bus for some reason then again i dont look the most approachable chap for the most part.

test drove the jack47 and the afghan last night both exceedingly good smoke lethal when mixed together


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

Weirdo on the bus thing.....lmfao...every town/village/community in the UK has one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

in sunderland the roles are reversed theres one normal and the rest are special


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> in sunderland the roles are reversed theres one normal and the rest are special


Aaaagggghh, yer killin me Don, funny as fek..


----------



## Hemlock (May 6, 2010)

morning all, Don a tip of the hat....
gettin ready for a rinse and chop...Think I'll take some pics.
Its heavy duty frutie.
Have a great day everybody


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

i'd laugh but its bloody true, the metro out of scumderland is the best thing there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> morning all, Don a tip of the hat....
> gettin ready for a rinse and chop...Think I'll take some pics.
> Its heavy duty frutie.
> Have a great day everybody


good morrow fine sir! quickj rinse round and fetch the blade eh! be sure to drop a pic man im interested to see someone elses HDF mine was a freak

have a good un man!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 6, 2010)

hello everyone hows things....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

sup willy yeah shits done now, up hanging and going into jars, i'm thinking im going to have a go with the bubble bags tonight if my pal is still going to come over n give me a hand if not i might have a lazy evening infront of the gogglebox

whats going down in willies world?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 6, 2010)

been very busy mate...mostly on a breeding mission. i pollenated two small w/rhino clones about 10" tall with pineapple punch pollen and got over 500 seeds. then i pollenated 2 kushberry clones about 2 foot tall with the same p/punch pollen and only got about 50. i couldn't pollenate my nemesis tho despeite numerous attempts. i plan to back cross both strains eventually.
this is first time i have posted since riu changed.....i fear change lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2010)

donny m'lad, what brand butane did you use, or did you not pay attention, i've been reading about NOT using camping butane because of smell addditives etc. naturally bnq has one variety, bugger all info on it other than do not pierce, so figured fuck that, i'll get a paint stirrer for my drill to try the gumby method, they only had industrial sized jobs. i have to say bnq really is pretty shit for what it's supposed to be.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> been very busy mate...mostly on a breeding mission. i pollenated two small w/rhino clones about 10" tall with pineapple punch pollen and got over 500 seeds. then i pollenated 2 kushberry clones about 2 foot tall with the same p/punch pollen and only got about 50. i couldn't pollenate my nemesis tho despeite numerous attempts. i plan to back cross both strains eventually.
> this is first time i have posted since riu changed.....i fear change lol


 ooooh nice pinaple rhino lol im sure youll come up with a better name. rhino punch phino punch i still got nothing....

embrace the change, its not that bad new riu tho having other peoples pics in where yours should be is balls.



tip top toker said:


> donny m'lad, what brand butane did you use, or did you not pay attention, i've been reading about NOT using camping butane because of smell addditives etc. naturally bnq has one variety, bugger all info on it other than do not pierce, so figured fuck that, i'll get a paint stirrer for my drill to try the gumby method, they only had industrial sized jobs. i have to say bnq really is pretty shit for what it's supposed to be.


 
now then young TTT! I used bright yellow ronson stuff, to be honest as long as you let it dry properly you cant smell the butane over the incredible stench of the oil. aye whatever you do dont use camping butane, the smell is rank.

now all you have to do is look like a gas huffer trying to buy 3 tins of gas from your local londis hahaha or a paki shop i had loads of bother till i found a paki shop that would sell me whatever quantity i wanted. top tip for ya if youve got a food blender whip the trim through that first.

i was thinking about the gumby method myself, but ive got bubble bags so ill try them first


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2010)

cheers man. i'm tempted just to get a wooden spoon and such and go at the gumby by hand, good bit of exercise and whatnot.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 6, 2010)

rhineapple punch? lmao, no i got nothing either mate probably grow a few out and pick a name from there. i always thought naming a strain churchill, after winston churchill tho not the nodding dog off the insurance ads. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> cheers man. i'm tempted just to get a wooden spoon and such and go at the gumby by hand, good bit of exercise and whatnot.


 hell yeah man ive seen it done by hand, just spoke to me mukka and he's on for helping me. well compare hash tomorrow fella!!!


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> rhineapple punch? lmao, no i got nothing either mate probably grow a few out and pick a name from there. i always thought naming a strain churchill, after winston churchill tho not the nodding dog off the insurance ads. lol


 hahah rhineapple punch good one. any particular reason on churchill? you some sort of wwII nut? jks


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2010)

haha, you're mistaking me with someone with motivation. it's too late now, and i'm still too hungover so i'm gonna get on it at the weekend.

now i'm mistaking myself for someone with patience. smoking it up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

haha well for an hour n a halfs work ive made a good lump and a not so good couple of lumps, couldnt be bothered to use all the bags and get all the different grades so just made a lump with the finest bag, 2 runs its almost dry and about 10-11 grams.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

Looks reet to me ladl. I just use one bag as well....I am really not that anal about all the diff size of trich heads.

Off to the scratcher. Laters bru. DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

cheers man yeah i know its going to be killer smoke i dont need it to be different grade of kick your teeth in haha.

off to bed for me im cream crackered. have one for me man


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2010)

i'm gonna have to get me some bubble bags  gumbo requires the concoction to sit for 4 hours minimum.

just watching Losers, seems to be fairly good so far, other than a helicopter ful of young children being blown out of the sky haha


----------



## Hemlock (May 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha well for an hour n a halfs work ive made a good lump and a not so good couple of lumps, couldnt be bothered to use all the bags and get all the different grades so just made a lump with the finest bag, 2 runs its almost dry and about 10-11 grams.View attachment 921621View attachment 921622


1.5 hours nice work Don..Thas all i use is one bag. I will also keep the trim that I have run thru and make hard rock of it by refreezing it and put it in with the next batch I do. Works good.
Hey check out my journal w/pics I just started leave a note.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/328449-heavy-frutie-duty-nuken-jtr.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i'm gonna have to get me some bubble bags  gumbo requires the concoction to sit for 4 hours minimum.
> 
> just watching Losers, seems to be fairly good so far, other than a helicopter ful of young children being blown out of the sky haha


 aye i was looking at the gumbo vids online and it looks like a good way to go, bit more plant matter in your hash but marginal really and being a lightweight with the good stuff im happy to make a little more less potent stuff so i can actually smoke it without being retarded.

im just on downloading the losers for the weekend.



Hemlock said:


> 1.5 hours nice work Don..Thas all i use is one bag. I will also keep the trim that I have run thru and make hard rock of it by refreezing it and put it in with the next batch I do. Works good.
> Hey check out my journal w/pics I just started leave a note.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/328449-heavy-frutie-duty-nuken-jtr.html


now i was wondering about the leftovers and yeah freezing it into a block is a damn good idea, better than chucking it down the netty haha.

ill mosy on past the journo no probs man.


----------



## Hemlock (May 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i was looking at the gumbo vids online and it looks like a good way to go, bit more plant matter in your hash but marginal really and being a lightweight with the good stuff im happy to make a little more less potent stuff so i can actually smoke it without being retarded.
> 
> im just on downloading the losers for the weekend.
> 
> ...


Right well here what I do

I take a garbage bad and put large hand size quanities of the wet trim in each corner, that way they don't all stick together

On the next run I put my new trim in the bag, frozen and crushed of course, and then add 2-3 of the frozen trim rocks in with the new trim.

Also I have found that a 1 gallon milk jug filled with r/o and frozen HARD will do wonder for yeild on hash. IMO the frozen trim rocks grinding against the large sized r/o rocks really get the tricombs out. Does any of theis make sense???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2010)

grinding dope with frozen dope cubes! ingenius man. wished id thought of it last night i was saying we should nhave done a third run through with my mate but it was getting on late and the sound of the powerdrill in the bucket on laminate floor would have been a bit much for downstairs ahaha could have just saved em though i dont have ice cube trays lol


----------



## Hemlock (May 7, 2010)

grinding dope with frozen dope cubes! ingenius man......Oh Don, LMAO you crack me up Bro..Heres my mate I grind the dope with..LOLView attachment 923519

Whats on Tap for the weekend Don...

My beatiful gal and me are off to dinner tonight,,,with a shag a bit later,,,couple of drinks coupla pulls and who know what will happen..Lol
Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 8, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hell yeah man ive seen it done by hand, just spoke to me mukka and he's on for helping me. well compare hash tomorrow fella!!!
> 
> hahah rhineapple punch good one. any particular reason on churchill? you some sort of wwII nut? jks


not really mate but it would be nice to have a few strains named after a bit of british history... kinda like how alot of real ales are named after british culture...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> not really mate but it would be nice to have a few strains named after a bit of british history... kinda like how alot of real ales are named after british culture...


 yeah man i know what you mean we have a load of local ale up north thats named after heritage stuff, rivetcatcher, from the shipyards. 


Hemlock said:


> grinding dope with frozen dope cubes! ingenius man......Oh Don, LMAO you crack me up Bro..Heres my mate I grind the dope with..LOLView attachment 923519
> 
> Whats on Tap for the weekend Don...
> 
> ...


 not a LOT THIS WEEKEND TOOK MY GROW TENT DOWN AND THE ZIP DIED WHOLE TENT IS PRETTY MUCH USELESS APART FROM THE FRAME OPPS caps been cleaning and smoking some hash this afternoon. last game of the footy season the morrow afternoon ill have a few britneys with the lads no doubt.

nice dog maN, IS THAT A SPANIEL? FUCK CAPS AGAIN.

hope everyones haVing a grand weekednd!


----------



## Hemlock (May 8, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man i know what you mean we have a load of local ale up north thats named after heritage stuff, rivetcatcher, from the shipyards.
> 
> not a LOT THIS WEEKEND TOOK MY GROW TENT DOWN AND THE ZIP DIED WHOLE TENT IS PRETTY MUCH USELESS APART FROM THE FRAME OPPS caps been cleaning and smoking some hash this afternoon. last game of the footy season the morrow afternoon ill have a few britneys with the lads no doubt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hemlock (May 8, 2010)

OK the Photo Shoot My model wasn't as well behaved as DOns..LOL But it was funtrying..LOL


----------



## las fingerez (May 8, 2010)

LMAO hemlock enjoyed them pics


----------



## Hemlock (May 8, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> LMAO hemlock enjoyed them pics


LOL Cheap Sat Night


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

hehe, thanks Hemlock, gave me a giggle!


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2010)

Never work with animals or children they say lol


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

Ah, goedenmorgen meneer West (sounding more like Vest in the accent in my head, lol)


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2010)

easy D mate hows u this morning? Very sunny here today im sweating.


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2010)

west von chest lol i always think it said in a german accent lol


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

West von Chest, haha...scary thoughts in head now...


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2010)

MOOBS no moobs dunt worry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2010)

guten morgan chaps!

fine day upon us, nice pics hemlock, i wonder if this could become a new craze, howmany other pictures are there out there hahah

well the grow is gone but the smell is mos def not hahaha i did not realise how good a job the filter was doing...


----------



## oscaroscar (May 9, 2010)

Its hard to get that shot aint it lol
thats my dog and tattoo btw


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

Hey Don, Top of the morning UK time...


----------



## Jester88 (May 9, 2010)

aaaah the hold still ya little bastard pic lmfao


----------



## Hemlock (May 9, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Its hard to get that shot aint it lol
> thats my dog and tattoo btw


Yes it is...LOL


----------



## tip top toker (May 9, 2010)

so you've paked up shop eh? what's the plans now, is this moving house time of the year?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 9, 2010)

So thats it then Don? I reckon you'll miss it like fuck, i know i will. You're gonna have loads of time on your hands of an evening. I just hope your missus don't get you to do shit you don't wanna lol
When are you getting back at it?


----------



## Jester88 (May 9, 2010)

dons out toooo noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..

fuck the missu bro, you cant be giving up, tell her it just cant happen, youve been toking for your own reasons fo this long, and its pretty fucked of her if shes making you stop (though i thiink this is a joint decision isnt it).... but damn bro just as i think fuck it and seriously consider fighting for medical cannabis seriously u guys are giving up....

ur not leaving riu too are ya??? .... oh i have a pic to show ya though ur not online and im off to bedy byes now lol


----------



## Hemlock (May 10, 2010)

Don quittin???????? really????? Come now Don not quitting are u?


----------



## bender420 (May 10, 2010)

bummer you are leaving bro. I myself is leaving this for more education/career opportunities. Cheers bro, Good Luck with all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> so you've paked up shop eh? what's the plans now, is this moving house time of the year?


 aye house move, needs to be done ASAP, the mrs is having an operation in the next couple of months so we need to be shifted and settled before that. 


oscaroscar said:


> So thats it then Don? I reckon you'll miss it like fuck, i know i will. You're gonna have loads of time on your hands of an evening. I just hope your missus don't get you to do shit you don't wanna lol
> When are you getting back at it?


 I already miss it osc mate, her indoors is already got me re painting the grow room after mouldgate apparently my firtst go was qoute 'absolutely shite' we took the furniture out to get a carpet cleaner today and without the furniture in the room, you can see clearly i was pissed first time round... so everythings in the front room including a wardrobe with 3 babies vegging.... which have to be gone by saturday


Jester88 said:


> dons out toooo noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..
> 
> fuck the missu bro, you cant be giving up, tell her it just cant happen, youve been toking for your own reasons fo this long, and its pretty fucked of her if shes making you stop (though i thiink this is a joint decision isnt it).... but damn bro just as i think fuck it and seriously consider fighting for medical cannabis seriously u guys are giving up....
> 
> ur not leaving riu too are ya??? .... oh i have a pic to show ya though ur not online and im off to bedy byes now lol


naah ill not be leaving but the updates of the grow will be a bit sparse hahah fuck it ill update with pics of the outdoor( providing its not been frost bitten, temps have been down last week) 

much as i dont want to pack in its got to be done.



Hemlock said:


> Don quittin???????? really????? Come now Don not quitting are u?


 just temp manif i can get moved in the next month i dont plant on being in the place more than a month before the op is back up n running.


bender420 said:


> bummer you are leaving bro. I myself is leaving this for more education/career opportunities. Cheers bro, Good Luck with all.


 wow easy now im going no where buddy.

though my tent is totally fubar, i unzipped it to get the frame out to pack down and the zip literally wouldnt zip it back together no more, bit like when your coat zip knacks only you cant get your mam to sew a 15 ft zip replacement on... i tried for a while then the whole zip thing came away in my hand. so its a new tent for a new op.....

going for a bud box new hood like westy and the new autopot setup....

watch this space, for about 3 months....


----------



## DST (May 11, 2010)

Watching........still watching.......yup! still watching......nothings happened Don? Ok, hurry up and get a new place will you, bored now....lol.

Hope yer little guerilla girls are all good. I am sure if they have some of yer Geordie genes they'll be reet.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

hhah no chance they be snapped over and probably in very poor health lol, ive got some bud pron to stick up in a bit 

hope the bairns that went out last week are doing well i think it might have been a wee bit nippy for them last week. still need to go out and set the rest away but finding a stream near that doesnt get a lot of traffic is a reet fanny on, but i think ive found a spot, google maps/earth/streetview is the gorilla gardeners friend!!!

probably be 60-80 miles between my two outdoor plots this year... hopefully ill be driving by next...


----------



## DST (May 11, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you bru...60-80 miles, I would nearly be in Germany if I spread mine out like that, Holland is so small....haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

1. jack47
2. afghan
3&4&5.sensi purp star


----------



## DST (May 11, 2010)

Very nice Don, the Sensi looks beyond frosty!!!! I have not smoked a great deal of purple weed in my time, it has always been quite rough, but then most of the stuff I had had has been outdoor, but that looks lush!! Oh, and the ak and afghan are also banging. That should keep you sweet until the next lot I hope!!


----------



## Hemlock (May 11, 2010)

Well Done Love the Purple, Purple gets me an extra 50 per ounce. Nice work Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

DST said:


> Very nice Don, the Sensi looks beyond frosty!!!! I have not smoked a great deal of purple weed in my time, it has always been quite rough, but then most of the stuff I had had has been outdoor, but that looks lush!! Oh, and the ak and afghan are also banging. That should keep you sweet until the next lot I hope!!


 well we'll see about lasting till the first crop lol thats probably about 4 months away unless i sneak a couple of auto's in there!?! to be honest the purple tastes like old purple of old man not very smooth at all no berry flavour like the like of querkle, looks pretty tho eh. im hoping it will smoothen out with a cure.

i was hoping for a little more from the jack47 to be honest the flavour isnt all that and the potency is a little lower than expected. the blend of ak and jack flavour and strength isnt quite there, needs a bit more crossing




Hemlock said:


> Well Done Love the Purple, Purple gets me an extra 50 per ounce. Nice work Don


cheers Hem man! ive given a bit out and sold some popcorn but the primo is going into me!!! like i say 4 months is a long wait 1 to move house 1 to veg then another 2 n a bit to flower... it makes me sad just thinking about it. 

hopefully the outdoors will go well and i wont need the auto's but i might flog one in for the crack anyway !


----------



## Hemlock (May 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well we'll see about lasting till the first crop lol thats probably about 4 months away unless i sneak a couple of auto's in there!?! to be honest the purple tastes like old purple of old man not very smooth at all no berry flavour like the like of querkle, looks pretty tho eh. im hoping it will smoothen out with a cure.
> 
> i was hoping for a little more from the jack47 to be honest the flavour isnt all that and the potency is a little lower than expected. the blend of ak and jack flavour and strength isnt quite there, needs a bit more crossing
> 
> ...


Best of luck on the outdoor Don...60-80 bwt....man thats a fucker!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

hahah yeah but to be honest i dont care as long as they make it to harvest im happy if their 200 miles away well actually not really but within public transport and a nice walk on a sunny day n ill cope haha


----------



## kmoo (May 11, 2010)

the purple is almost pinkish! pretty! lol

nice nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2010)

thankye kindly kmoo! it was weird it didnt really look purple or pink until you look at photos of it


----------



## Jester88 (May 12, 2010)

hehe and don has medicine..

saddens me to think that its all ending soon ....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2010)

already has man  the outdoor babies will be gone this week, ive cleaned the carpets in the grow room and the furniture is going back in the room tonight by saturday it will be a bedroom again. fucking gay use of a spare bedroom if you ask me. we have a couch if people want to crash.... GGGrrrrr


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2010)

makes you wonder how FUCKING EASY it would be to pay off rent and mortgages if you were growing legally. it would be insane, i could literally sub-let the spare room to myself, grow 10 plants on don's scale, that's what, an optimistic 50 ounces in 5 months. int hat 5 months that's 18 months of rent paid if i were to sell each ounce at £150. fucking madness!

cannabis, rejuvenating the housing market! who needs a damned loan!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2010)

dude why dont you setup in the spare room? 1 tent will easy net you a bag of sand a month and give you enough to smoke yourself daft if you get your perpetual nailed down. 

9 plants on a 3 week in 3 week move round 3 week move out plus a week to dry 3 plants at a conservative 3 oz a plant = 9 oz every month a 9 bar will get your between a grand and 1500 probably more where you are TTT


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2010)

i know an almost unquenchable market and buyer, so if i ever wanted to, i could.

i do not earn my money illegally though. as simple as that  never sold a gram of what i've grown


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2010)

if there was an award for outstanding moral fibre id put you down for it man. though id probably be struck down by lightening for the sheer irony/audacity


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2010)

I got too many greedy mates whod smoke me out of house and home if i let em lol my flat is turning into picadilly circus somelunch times. I shouldnt of said " if i canny sell u any ur welcome round for a smoke " lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if there was an award for outstanding moral fibre id put you down for it man. though id probably be struck down by lightening for the sheer irony/audacity


getting right down with this multiquote  until it's legal i don't want to hinder the cause, i like my image of being some middle/upper class hard working lad, oh wait, he grows cannabis, but he's not a dealer, could that really exist, someone who grows but doesn't sell, hmmmmm. that kinda thinking. if it becomes legal, hell yes, to think that i paid £20, TWENTY POUNDS, for a lil 1.x gram bag of stink. i've got more than that drying on my ballast to take to the cinema tonight, opens your eyes buying after smoking your own for a month or so.



mr west said:


> I got too many greedy mates whod smoke me out of house and home if i let em lol my flat is turning into picadilly circus somelunch times. I shouldnt of said " if i canny sell u any ur welcome round for a smoke " lol


haha, fortunately i've only the one friend like that, but he nomally drives me around the KFC drive thru prior to a big smoke so that's good enough for meeeee


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2010)

aye i know man, my alst crop im keeping to see me to the next one and seriously some of the stuff ive seen my mates buying is utter gash, its been shaken is generally full of twigs, slopedope. barely worth the extortionate prices people are hawking it for. 150 an oz for shite.


----------



## DST (May 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> makes you wonder how FUCKING EASY it would be to pay off rent and mortgages if you were growing legally. it would be insane, i could literally sub-let the spare room to myself, grow 10 plants on don's scale, that's what, an optimistic 50 ounces in 5 months. int hat 5 months that's 18 months of rent paid if i were to sell each ounce at £150. fucking madness!
> 
> cannabis, rejuvenating the housing market! who needs a damned loan!


As an Economist by educqation I am into small economic markets and although economies of scale have their benefit, I think you are onto something there TTT! Cottage industry imo would be an excellent way to strengthen the UK economy (or any economy.) People need to get back independence from large corporations and businesses. The UK especially has a time to stregthen itself while the pound is weak and people are pouring money into the economy from outside. Now would be the ideal time for the UK to legalise. Fuck, Mainland Europe would be wiping it's arse trying to get on the bandwagon in no time. Hopefully with the UK being up the USA's asscrack, then perhaps if they move then the UK will.


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2010)

uk mmj, uk mmj, UK MMJ!! cant see it with a con,dem govenment but fingers crossed eh lol UK MMJ!!!


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2010)

United Kingdom

In the United Kingdom, if you are arrested or taken to court for possession of cannabis, you are asked if there are any mitigating factors to explain why it is in your possession. It is unknown whether this is solely a formality, or if an excuse of medical usage has ever been used successfully to reduce the penalty issued. However, in the United Kingdom, possession of small quantities of cannabis does not usually warrant an arrest or court appearance (street cautions or fines are often given out instead). Under UK law, certain cannabinoids are permitted medically,[154] but these are strictly controlled with many provisos under the Misuse of drugs act 1971 (in the 1985 amendments). The British Medical Associations official stance is "users of cannabis for medical purposes should be aware of the risks, should enroll for clinical trials, and should talk to their doctors about new alternative treatments; but we do not advise them to stop."[154]


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2010)

yeah, i wonder on this one, as far as i was aware old david wnts it a class A drug or am i totally making that up? whereas mr clegg wants an amsterdam attitude. either way i couldn't care less so long as i'm allowed to do what i like in my own home. that#s the kicker. it's in my own home, leave me the fuck alone!


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2010)

fucking winkipeepia, now can any one belive wots in wiki?


----------



## Jester88 (May 14, 2010)

your laws sound a little like ours lol.

least ur not leaving too don lol. some good peeps left of recent dates


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2010)

yeah im not going anywhere man. ive just been out shoppin with the mrs for her birthday, blown 300 sheets on a handbag matching purse and a dress. 

went out for a slap up meal in a posh gaff had a 10oz ribeye in truffle oil medium rare just a little blood and pink, lads seriously im still in awe of how awesome that steak was. 

gin and cake party tomorrow 30 odd folks coming to the crib. its going to be immense 30 odd cakes to try!!!! deffo pics to come

have a great weelkend peeps im going to have a little pot induced 40 winks.


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2010)

dunt blame the pot its the booze making u nod off lol


----------



## DST (May 14, 2010)

Enjoy the party Don, happy birthday to Ms Don G&T.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> dunt blame the pot its the booze making u nod off lol


 hahah well im not going to lie n say i havent been drinking .... 


DST said:


> Enjoy the party Don, happy birthday to Ms Don G&T.
> 
> Peace, DST


 cheers bru! im sure it will be merry messy and calorific 3 of my favourite things!


----------



## Hemlock (May 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> dunt blame the pot its the booze making u nod off lol


 
The Westy tellin the truth!!!

Have a great Party Don,,,Wish I was goin...


----------



## Jester88 (May 17, 2010)

bit late but make sure u say jester says happy birthday for me..
and when she goes who the fucks that, just say you know the offtopic shitdribbler from oz lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2010)

hahahaha thats why we love ya man.

will do mate.

see we rocked you in the cricket man


----------



## Jester88 (May 17, 2010)

lucky game lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2010)

hahahaahahahaha *pause for breath* BAAAAAAAHAAAHHAAHAHAAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Jester88 (May 17, 2010)

jester bows his head in shame and a tear in his eye 

hmmphh well theres always next time bro lol
mwahahahaha..........mwahahahahahahaha...mwahahahhahahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## oscaroscar (May 17, 2010)

7 wickets and 3 overs to spare and we've got the ashes, Woooohoooo!!!
Sorry jester but its been so long since we had something to brag about
but there was 2005 lol
i'll shut up now


----------



## Jester88 (May 17, 2010)

meh bask in your glory yas earnded it hehe

ill just sit here and smoke this amber oil lol, dont worry don ill smoke your portion and oscars lol. wish i could really shout yas though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> 7 wickets and 3 overs to spare and we've got the ashes, Woooohoooo!!!
> Sorry jester but its been so long since we had something to brag about
> but there was 2005 lol
> i'll shut up now


 bout time we started beating the world at games we invented lol


Jester88 said:


> meh bask in your glory yas earnded it hehe
> 
> ill just sit here and smoke this amber oil lol, dont worry don ill smoke your portion and oscars lol. wish i could really shout yas though


 hahaha dude your welcome to smoke my share i cant smoke that stuff it makes my head fall off. i made about a quarter of it last time and sold the lot, bubble hash is more appealing to me now man, only cos i can smoke it without it making me a dribbling wreck


----------



## Jester88 (May 17, 2010)

yeah i nearly had a nap this afternoon which kinda rocked me this shit is somewhat narcotic lol..... and don harden the fuck up lol, if you were here id make ya smoke it mwahaha.. 

but yeah i preffer bubblebag hash too, though i only like ripping the bags out for decent amounts now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2010)

yeah i dont think i could be bothered doing small runs.

hahah harden the fuck up eh. man i used to be able to rip it with the best of them but since i quit smoking every day i just cant anymore, anything crazy strong and im a wreck. its just uncomfortable man, i get paranoid to fuck. its just not fun man, ive not been the same since i did acid a few years back, made a mess of me for quite a while. one of the few things i truly wish i could take back.

took me months before i could actually toke even just one draw without my head feeling like an inflating balloon, as if id just dropped the cid. 

ill stick to uppers draw n booze..... psychodelia smithery aint my bag


----------



## Jester88 (May 17, 2010)

lmfao. i liked acid here and there lol.

i know what ya mean abut the paranoia i get it at times too bro when i aint toked for a bit. i just usually toke more and do things that make me happy and comfortable till im ack into the swing of things lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2010)

yeah man i hear that, i tend to do house work ahahah i sound like a right woman. sometimes when i try a new strain if it kicks my brain about i have to do something for 10 mins to chill me, washing up usually or ill do a few reps with some weights.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2010)

okay so this is probably the last pic ill drop for a while 

3 more go out for the gorilla op tonight!

why is my light not hanging up i hear you ask.... well for some reason after the party when i hung it back up the damn thing has a connection loose, ive taken it all apart but the connection must be in a sealed part everything is wired up properly. bitch is if the lights upside down it works and right way just flickers and cuts out


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2010)

aww babys lol, loking nice an healthy mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2010)

they looked better before the party, i got spangled and showed a mate, then promptly dropped them and lost the top inch of coco all over the carpet. the mrs was majorly pissed off seeing as id just 2 days before cleaned the carpet with a steamer. then she twigged id had nosebleed and dripped claret all over too. not a good day for don


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2010)

oopsy mate lmao, the dangers of drinking and growing lol


----------



## Jester88 (May 19, 2010)

hehe its a little like my germinating setup i had before i got raided lol, hehe when properly grown is out of toe ya can awaYS RELY ON THE GHETTO GROW

though i had a lid an wallsv holding in l.ight


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2010)

dude i have no idea what your chattin about man 'properly grown out of toe' !?!? like a toenail? ah man i got nuthin hahahaha


----------



## Jester88 (May 19, 2010)

basically if your in circumstances that dont allow you o grow to your best potential... take me for example still paying my last fine and then i get raided again. hense the ghetto grow was the way i had to go..... i cant exacyly set up my 3200w just to have it taken from me now can i lol.

like u the set ups gone but your getting those offf to a start and sending them out.... ideally they would be in a perfect environment but like you said fuck it theyll be out soon and they have all the basics they need at least and then some probably.. hehe they diddnt really need to be dropped but hey mistakes happen to everyone lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2010)

got ya mate! thats it man where theres a will theres a dope plant haha 

aye dropping them really wasnt the greatest thing for them but they actually survived it pretty well.


----------



## teryy (May 19, 2010)

hey don i got some rep for you if you answer this.Is it ok to give plants nutes when transplanting from cup to pots?? just brung 2 purp clones home.Thanks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2010)

lol its up to you teryy

some do a very weak feed from the off some wait till the plants are a couple of weeks old before giving any nutes. if their rooted clones id give em less than or just about a 1/4 strength feed of veg nutes.

happy growing man


----------



## oscaroscar (May 19, 2010)

Coco all over the floor and a bleeding nose, i take you've been at the sniff again you clumsy sod lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2010)

lol got it in one.... am i this predictable...


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2010)

the pieces kind of put themselves together for you


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

lol more than a few missing pieces to this jigsaw man


----------



## Hemlock (May 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol got it in one.... am i this predictable...


 
LOL.....Come now Don Lets mix it up a bit....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

hahaha i could throw you all a curve ball and do a grow where i label everything properly not drop anything and not snap branches over in a fit of drunken LST madness. 

actually i probably couldnt.


----------



## Jester88 (May 20, 2010)

don don don, stay away from crap, your body only deserves the best of whatever you give it ..... not a good thing to keep doing iif u always get nosebleeds bro.. 

theres va lot to know when dealing with other substances believe me i know... although rather simple in theory and that what people get today can be a great assortment of different shit. another thing to watch is ph...did u know that by adjusting it can make the end product almost usless for males well take it, it will work for half an hour and wear of as our blood and ph is a little different to females. also why chicks shouldnt whack up lmfao screws there head up even more so than a males apparently. its a good trick to use if you want the guys to go home and the girls to stay ot and have a good night if ya vatch my drift. 

i havent touched the harder stuff for 2 and a half years.. but i only ever got pure for most my fun days hehe.. but to much of a good things bad too even though what i got was better for ya than pretty much all the stuff anyone would have on the streets really lol. i still miss it every now and then hehe good memories, someshit ones but some fucking choice ones ehy hehe.



teryy said:


> hey don i got some rep for you if you answer this.Is it ok to give plants nutes when transplanting from cup to pots?? just brung 2 purp clones home.Thanks


 i like to use weak fish ferts or something to help transplant shock but at the same time i dont really need too.. like don said itzs up to u bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

man plain and simple i was far too wrecked and jammed a straw up my beak which cut my nose bro, i dont get bleeds from snorting to be honest. but with all the booze in me it was like a fucking fountain. ive still got to get some vanish for the cream carpet


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2010)

mate, i live in a cream flat, i know this pain! i have a tendancy to get a bit drunk and knock my flwoerpot ash tray across the carpet, doh.

you're all naughty naughty people though


----------



## Hemlock (May 20, 2010)

I don't know WTF goin on over there Don But I wish you and Mr West would look out for my AMY!!!!!!!!

Amy Winehouse has sparked further fears for her health after she was admitted to the hospital following a drinking session over the weekend, according to a U.K. report.
The "Back To Black" hit maker has sought medical attention several times in recent weeks. Last month, she was taken to a hospital after a drunken fall at her London home.
Now the singer has returned to the same private clinic for more treatment, according to Britain's The Sun newspaper.
A source tells the publication, "She's there because she had a load to drink and was really unwell afterwards. Not just sick, really poorly.
"But as she really likes it in there, she was happy to go in for a few days. She's spending more time in the clinic than anywhere else at the moment."

​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> mate, i live in a cream flat, i know this pain! i have a tendancy to get a bit drunk and knock my flwoerpot ash tray across the carpet, doh.
> 
> you're all naughty naughty people though


 good luck with the painting man christ its a fucking nightmare i mean who in their right mind gets cream carpets for a rented flat ?!?!!? 

im not naughty ttt im disgraceful so the missus tells me, again and again... 




Hemlock said:


> I don't know WTF goin on over there Don But I wish you and Mr West would look out for my AMY!!!!!!!!
> 
> Amy Winehouse has sparked further fears for her health after she was admitted to the hospital following a drinking session over the weekend, according to a U.K. report.
> The "Back To Black" hit maker has sought medical attention several times in recent weeks. Last month, she was taken to a hospital after a drunken fall at her London home.
> ...


 man that chicks a walking car crash, though i like her style if only i could fuck off into rehab for a couple of days when im hungover/coming down. better than the ear ache off her indoors!


----------



## Hemlock (May 20, 2010)

better than the ear ache off her indoors! 
Help me out here???????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

her indoors = my girlfriend
earache= her nagging me

crystal


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2010)

better than the ear ache off her indoors! 

Means better than getting moaned at by the girlfriend. Giving it "all That" in ya ear is a total ball ache


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

though she was quite impressed id managed to find a way to grow without the heat and risk of being caught by the pesky pork chopper in the sky, though she wasn't too impressed when i told her it was nearly a grand...


----------



## oscaroscar (May 20, 2010)

What was a grand? Have i missed summat?


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> What was a grand? Have i missed summat?


what he said


----------



## Hemlock (May 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> her indoors = my girlfriend
> earache= her nagging me
> 
> crystal


Got it...

Hes talking about a LED for a grand....


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2010)

as in LED light? still possibly confused


----------



## oscaroscar (May 20, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> as in LED light? still possibly confused


what he said


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

http://ctledlight.co.uk/fi/600w_led_grow_light


----------



## Hemlock (May 20, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> as in LED light? still possibly confused


Yes Sir,,,



Don,
Diggin some Clapton and Duane Allman "MEan old world"
"Can't get the one you love,, better use somebody else"


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2010)

oooo, expensive but looks nice. i'd be interested to see what penetration etc is like from those.

pricing aside, all you EVER hear is how LED's are shit, i think partly because of the pricing though. i'll be wide eyed following this


----------



## oscaroscar (May 20, 2010)

Are you getting one Don? I'd wanna see results from someone independent before i laid out that kinda wedge but it does sound good


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2010)

only thing i've always wondered, is i've seen the top of the panels, they have 8-10 80mm grills, under each of which is an 80mm i believe, cooling fan, and while it's thermostatically controlled, i know my 80mm cooling fans, and they can get LOUD, i used to have to pay around £6-8 a go for the good quiet 80mm fans


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Yes Sir,,,
> 
> Don,
> Diggin some Clapton and Duane Allman "MEan old world"
> "Can't get the one you love,, better use somebody else"


 cant say as im much of a clapton fan hem mate, not for any great reason than my folks didnt listen to it, i get a lot of my taste in older music than my generation was around for from the folks. t rex 70's glam rock, the stones paint it black is my favourite song of all time. man that shit has an energy all of its own you just dont get that from todays bands.


tip top toker said:


> oooo, expensive but looks nice. i'd be interested to see what penetration etc is like from those.
> 
> pricing aside, all you EVER hear is how LED's are shit, i think partly because of the pricing though. i'll be wide eyed following this


 I have to say thats all ive heard aswell ttt man but in truth hps is cheaper and hotter if you have heat issues they are for you. the tech has come a hell of a long way in the last couple of years.


oscaroscar said:


> Are you getting one Don? I'd wanna see results from someone independent before i laid out that kinda wedge but it does sound good


 everyone should check out this grow https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/300296-irish-boys-glh-600w-led.html 

the lads basically pulled 4.5 oz each from 4 girls under a 600 w LED. but only snag he has never run a 600w hps so guess what when i start up again in the new place im going to do a 600w hps scrog with 4 plants then when ive got some scratch up ill but the panel and do clones of the same plants in the exact same scrog setup. i reckon the yeild will be pretty much the same maybe a little less but for the trade off in heat ill take that.



tip top toker said:


> only thing i've always wondered, is i've seen the top of the panels, they have 8-10 80mm grills, under each of which is an 80mm i believe, cooling fan, and while it's thermostatically controlled, i know my 80mm cooling fans, and they can get LOUD, i used to have to pay around £6-8 a go for the good quiet 80mm fans


 yeah i hear the concern man i know pretty much the same from my living room pc, a quiet fan is a must but if i can puty the whole setup in the loft and not fear the FLIR cam then who the fuck cares if theres a gentle hum coming from the loft.

my fan in the tent sounded like a jumbo jet and the downstairs neighbours have never complained.

its a lot of money to drop on a light but when i think about what i spend on drink n drugs a grand on a light is a shroud investment hahah IF it works


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2010)

DUDE!!!!! i suffer a morning and evening case of the stupids. led panel in the attic, perfect. might have to look at that myself if they're any good. i'm gonna go read that journal


----------



## oscaroscar (May 21, 2010)

I know some one with 3 600's in his loft and he says its starting to get bad with the hot weather but he has changed his light cycle to 10pm on 10am off. I'm gonna miss growing but at least i can go and look at his lol i'll try and take a sneaky pic to show you guys, he'd go mental if i did tho lol
I just checked out irishboys grow and thats pretty impressive for L.E.D's, defo worth thinking about


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 21, 2010)

yeah i had a good look through it and from what i gather its all about gettin the right leds. there is 
alot of bad stigma around them


----------



## Hemlock (May 22, 2010)

actually...I don't know...they are from sunlight sheds...90 watt each 7-1-1 red, blue, orange...very bright..I'll attach a pic.. they work awesome though. I think that sunlight shed sell them for $200 each....mine came with the Caddy...so far I am supper happy with it, a few mods here and there and extra cfls.

.

For your Review Mr Don




Again for your review Sir
started this legal indoor grow in Cali. This is my first time grow with LED's. At this point is purely for fun just to see how everything works out. Unfortunately time was not recorded but I know the rough estimates of when things began. 

Using 2 Different USA Made LED's:
Tri-band = 632nm
Dual-band = 637nm

I tried using CHINA made lights worst idea ever. Nearly killed all my plants. For anyone considering using LED's Make sure you do your research.
now some pics 
​
Last edited by GreenLED; 05-11-2010 at 01:17 AM.​




 Reply  Reply With Quote   Journal this Post     

<LI id=post_4143052 class="postbitlegacy postbitim postcontainer">05-09-2010 07:19 PM #2 
*GreenLED* 






View Profile 





View Forum Posts 





Private Message 





View Journal Entries 





View Articles 





Add as Contact 






Stranger *Stranger*




Join DateMar 2010Posts16

*




*

Forgot to mention been running this set up for a while with no need for AC or any other typer of heat exhaust... More pics to come​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I know some one with 3 600's in his loft and he says its starting to get bad with the hot weather but he has changed his light cycle to 10pm on 10am off. I'm gonna miss growing but at least i can go and look at his lol i'll try and take a sneaky pic to show you guys, he'd go mental if i did tho lol
> I just checked out irishboys grow and thats pretty impressive for L.E.D's, defo worth thinking about


 man the sort of heat we had this weekend if id had my 600 running id have crisped the lot. 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> yeah i had a good look through it and from what i gather its all about gettin the right leds. there is
> alot of bad stigma around them


 there is that but seems if you do the homework n get a tried n tested one the results are there to be had. its just finding a reputable company that isnt going to charge me all four limbs for the fucking panel. not many places do a 600w and the ones ive seen are pretty shady looking websites. im actually thinking of getting 2 x 300w now bout £1120   


Hemlock said:


> actually...I don't know...they are from sunlight sheds...90 watt each 7-1-1 red, blue, orange...very bright..I'll attach a pic.. they work awesome though. I think that sunlight shed sell them for $200 each....mine came with the Caddy...so far I am supper happy with it, a few mods here and there and extra cfls.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


 cheers for the info man, im pretty sure i want to go with them now i need to find a uk company that wants to prove their shit!!! a sponsored test grow like irish is going to be hard to come by in the uk i bet...

this weekend i went back to the gorilla garden, to discover that someone, i presume the farmer we saw when we cut through a field of sheep to go and plant them has been and chopped them off. though he only found 2 of the 4, and one of those 2 had black spots on the leaves  but apart from that they looked good.

so i didnt plant the rest i was giving extra veg to just chucked them over a fence into a ditch and left sharpish. i wanted to plant them but my pal rightly said well if the farmer saw us first time round hes just seen us again and could have been ringing the old bill. so we left rapidly. 

i probably shouldnt go back to them now, i probably will though haha i reckon another 6-7weeks, ill do a commando mission one night and see if any of them make it! fingers crossed.


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2010)

may the ganja godess be kind to u don


----------



## oscaroscar (May 24, 2010)

I'd leave em well alone mate, I heard of the old bill leaving the plants alive and setting up motion triggered cameras to nab you. I think thats in the states though. You could send a 'mate' lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2010)

mr west said:


> may the ganja godess be kind to u don


 yeah man! i could do with some devine help lol knowing my luck ill go back and therell be just stumps cut off


oscaroscar said:


> I'd leave em well alone mate, I heard of the old bill leaving the plants alive and setting up motion triggered cameras to nab you. I think thats in the states though. You could send a 'mate' lol


 i doubt the old bill would go to those lengths where i was, there's more danger of the farmer and a hot rice/ shotgun.


----------



## Hemlock (May 24, 2010)

hot rice/ shotgun

OK i have racked my brain help here DOn


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2010)

lol its very much like a shotgun shell but fires hot rice similar to a rock salt round non lethal extremely painful


----------



## Hemlock (May 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol its very much like a shotgun shell but fires hot rice similar to a rock salt round non lethal extremely painful


A little pepper for the pooper!!!!!!LOL


----------



## dualfridge (May 24, 2010)

have you put a fan on them? the breeze stimulates them to grow stronger stems to hold up the busty bossoms!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 24, 2010)

dualfridge said:


> have you put a fan on them? the breeze stimulates them to grow stronger stems to hold up the busty bossoms!


???? did i miss something


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2010)

im with you?!?! maybe he skipped a couple of hundred pages?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 24, 2010)

lmao..theres always 1


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2010)

oscolating wind


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

Jolly japes on Dons thread as usual. Alright Don, so we are going LED are we. Have you hit the lady with the electricity saving yet? surely they are cheaper to run in the very long run....he say's without having the slightest scooby doo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2010)

80 % less apparently not that the mrs pays the eleccy bill  hahaha


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

I am sure she pays you in kind of some sort Don.....or so they always claim, hahaha. Actually my wife has been the main bread winner for the last 12 months while my business went through the IT world crash....


----------



## Hemlock (May 25, 2010)

It seems like to me when we have the money..it all good we give it to them and they do what they want and we coulod give a shit
But when the shoes on the other foot, seems llike they wanna know,,,whatcha gonna do with this money i'm gonna give ya,

and ya wanna say,

WTF does it matter, to tell ya the truth, gonna buy some smoke, drink a beer, and watch some chick shove her tits in my face..LOL

anyway thats what I would say...LMAO

However, I'm sure Mr west and Don don't sunscribe to that type of nonsence, I heard they in the HRH.....LOL


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2010)

dunno wot the hrh is so cant have a witty comeback.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2010)

her royal highness i presume?!?! lol

i tell you lads after busting a gut stressing out clearing my debt this last year ( well nearly ) im not worried about money anymore as a wise man once said let them that want it from you worry about it.

my lass has put up with a lot of shit with the grow from mould eating her handbags and dresses ( yes im still getting flak ) to helicopters making her paranoid to death. but without it we'd have been royally screwed. my debt would have crippled us. now its at a manageable level, shit they sent a letter last week to say theyd put my limit back up a couple of grand lol fools. no way im using it.


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2010)

in the her royal highness dunt make sense. Did u see her on the telly yesterday all blinged up?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2010)

lol in that case i aint got a scooby doo fred! 

nah didnt see old madge on the telly, lost was all i could do on telly yesterday


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2010)

Lost the plot then lost intrest but no loss.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2010)

it sucked balls you didnt miss much mate


----------



## Hemlock (May 26, 2010)

*Royal Highness* (abbreviation *HRH*) is a style (_His Royal Highness_ or _Her Royal Highness_); plural *Royal Highnesses* (abbreviation *TRH*, _Their Royal Highnesses_). It appears in front of the names of some members of some royal *Royal Highness* (abbreviation *HRH*) is a style (_His Royal Highness_ or _Her Royal Highness_); plural *Royal Highnesses* (abbreviation *TRH*, _Their Royal Highnesses_). It appears in front of the names of some members of some royal families other than the King or Queen.familieshttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_family other than the King or Queen.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2010)

lol ok then hem explain


However, I'm sure Mr west and Don don't sunscribe to that type of nonsence, I heard they in the HRH.....LOL 


i love how most of the time shit gets lost in translation on RIU or is misinterpretted. mostly cos were all high as kites... lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 26, 2010)

high as a mother fucker....wait a sec, i'm not high!!.....puff puff cough cough .......aah much better


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2010)

im going home to hit my bong like ike beat tina!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 26, 2010)

that joke made me go oooh


----------



## oscaroscar (May 26, 2010)

Yay 5000th post 
congrats Don


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 26, 2010)

missed it by 1


----------



## Hemlock (May 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol ok then hem explain
> 
> 
> However, I'm sure Mr west and Don don't sunscribe to that type of nonsence, I heard they in the HRH.....LOL
> ...


always funny Don.....

HRH Prince Don and Mr West....???? Meaning you and mr west are above all that nonsence???? better??


----------



## Hemlock (May 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im going home to hit my bong like ike beat tina!


Like Ike beat Tina...LMAO
God I wish we could all get togethe for a joint and laugh...LOL


----------



## kmoo (May 26, 2010)

haha i just saw my rep! lol thanks darlz! i'm doing a quick catch up today, been neglecting my lovely growing folk! since i left work a couple of weeks ago, i've been so much busier than i ever could have imagined lol but im super happy, i even joined curves! haha, do you guys have that there? lady gym, gonna get all toight

so whats the craic?? anyone got any news?


----------



## bender420 (May 26, 2010)

whats up whats up. what's going on in Donny's Land. Hope all is well.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Like Ike beat Tina...LMAO
> God I wish we could all get togethe for a joint and laugh...LOL


Aye thems northern lads can be a reet giggle.....when you can understand them!!! telling ya man RIU Cannabis Cup in the Dam is the Future, like Garlic Bread I guess.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Yay 5000th post
> congrats Don


 its official i chat lots of bollox!!!


Hemlock said:


> always funny Don.....
> 
> HRH Prince Don and Mr West....???? Meaning you and mr west are above all that nonsence???? better??


 lol we are deft exponents of both nonsense and mischief =)


Hemlock said:


> Like Ike beat Tina...LMAO
> God I wish we could all get togethe for a joint and laugh...LOL


 dude i know we were trying to organise a get together but i think travelling over the big pond might be a bit expenive but totally worth it haha


kmoo said:


> haha i just saw my rep! lol thanks darlz! i'm doing a quick catch up today, been neglecting my lovely growing folk! since i left work a couple of weeks ago, i've been so much busier than i ever could have imagined lol but im super happy, i even joined curves! haha, do you guys have that there? lady gym, gonna get all toight
> so whats the craic?? anyone got any news?


 im super jealous id love to quit work maybe get a part time job doing something i enjoy and then get my arse into the gym. news scandal and gossip. not really pet just plodding along trying to find a new gaff to live in. majorly stressfull



bender420 said:


> whats up whats up. what's going on in Donny's Land. Hope all is well.


 yeah man all good in the hood, miss my grow though. i need to get my arse in gear and find a spot to get set up again pronto. 

my autopots finally arrived after a lot of bollox, the company i used dont keep any sort of contact info so when there was a problem with the card the were waiting for me to ring them back... 

i think the reception wify might be getting wise to the amount of packages i get from basementlighting how many lamps does one need!?!?!?


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2010)

Have u found a new place yet don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2010)

nah man going to look at a place this afternoon looks kanny 3 bed semi near my present spot. neighbours are a bit iffy from what i know ( i hear they deal drugs )


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2010)

oh that could be a blessing in disguyise, keep the heat off of u


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2010)

haha i know the man already indirectly. hes not to be fucked with. and this is the street where my pal got busted too. i think its a non starter tbh


----------



## DST (May 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha i know the man already indirectly. hes not to be fucked with. and this is the street where my pal got busted too. i think its a non starter tbh


Just thought I'd pop over and start talking about oscilating fans for no reason......hahaha

The potential new gaff does sound a bit bait lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2010)

haha touche' D 

aye its a shame its a nice looking place from the pics, ive been looking at the type of house i want and thinking i cant afford it without using one room for a full on grow.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha touche' D
> 
> aye its a shame its a nice looking place from the pics, ive been looking at the type of house i want and thinking i cant afford it without using one room for a full on grow.


One thing I have learned in housing, always go to your limit (when buying anyway) It's the place you spend 2/3 of your life in after all!! And when needs must eh, fill up a room with green.!!


----------



## oscaroscar (May 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha i know the man already indirectly. hes not to be fucked with. and this is the street where my pal got busted too. i think its a non starter tbh


I would stay well away from that gaff Don all need is for the smell to leak a bit and you'll have the c*nt kicking your door in while your out or worse when her indoors is indoors on her tod.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2010)

DST said:


> One thing I have learned in housing, always go to your limit (when buying anyway) It's the place you spend 2/3 of your life in after all!! And when needs must eh, fill up a room with green.!!


 
lol its gonna be a couple of years till i've got enough scratch for buying. but i'm way ahead of you on the room full of funk plans haha


oscaroscar said:


> I would stay well away from that gaff Don all need is for the smell to leak a bit and you'll have the c*nt kicking your door in while your out or worse when her indoors is indoors on her tod.


 hahah this fella has been known to smash his friends houses up let alone kick mine in if he knew there was a stash there. 

I've binned the one we saw today had no loft space an just generally wasnt up to standard for the money they wanted. going to look at a bungalow next week which actually has loads of loft space!


----------



## kmoo (May 27, 2010)

westy!! hey matey! hows the growin goin? lol and the craic of course

yeah Don life is good! i've just got home from the gym, absolutely mingin i am lol but it's fantastic! been messin about with my recipes and experimenting with new stuff before i start my home business, it's gonna be a very small deal but just something for me, i love making food for people!

so the aunt's house fell through eh?>? thats a bummer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2010)

wicked! thats one of my favourite things too i love to cook for people. your not a leo by any chance are you? not that i hold much in astrology but the characteristics of aech deffo have some truth in them.

aye the aunts house didnt so much as fall through i kicked it to the curb!!!!!!!!! 

wait till youve been going to the gym for a bit, youll start to hit a point where your tired going in but bounce out full of beans, its amazing.

glad things are on the up hin


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2010)

westy!! hey matey! hows the growin goin? lol and the craic of course


Im very well fanx kmoo hun suns out and the weathers fine for the uk, just finishing off my first spliff of the day whilst sipping some nice hot tea. My craik has a spot at the very top but on the inside if u get me, very sore indeeed. LOL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>headband


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2010)

watch your not gettin an abcess man


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2010)

yeah ive had one of those b4 mate not nice lol, i put some steroid cream on it the other day and its calming down now lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2010)

TCP baths FTW


----------



## DST (May 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah ive had one of those b4 mate not nice lol, i put some steroid cream on it the other day and its calming down now lol


i always thought steroids made people stress more. Or is that just because body builders have little knobs!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2010)

i think it goes hand in hand lol puntastic


----------



## DST (May 28, 2010)

Ah, so yer a Leo Don, me too and I also love me cooking....I would love to have a Bistro or something like that. I made a business plan many years ago where I was thinking of starting a Music emporium. So basically a Record shop that is a bar/restaurant/emporium. People normally buying music go into the shop, buy their record and go. I wanted to keep them in the shop longer and get more cash out of them....but Musicdownloads put a downer on that idea...


----------



## bender420 (May 28, 2010)

Well I am bit hungry at the moment, Don and D are cookin up some marvelous shit. What's on the menu fellers. 

I ain't no LEO but I love the grill. Bring it on, steaks, shrimps, veggies, hell I'll even grill some chicken.


----------



## DST (May 28, 2010)

Well tonight it's gonna be Meatballs and home made pasta with sugo sauce.....got me a kilo of organic flour (biologisch bloem in het nederlandes) yesterday so will make up a batch of pasta, meatball made with fried onoin, mixed in with breadcrumb and free range mince (they have started selling free range mince - ffs, cows don't even get to roam free these days) with salt, pepper and some herbs from the greenhouse. Sugo sauce is just carmelised onions, garlic, tomatoes, herbs, and some sugar. And I got a nice bottle of chianti to go with that (DOCG, Reserva.) Fuk, that made me hungry writing that....


----------



## Hemlock (May 28, 2010)

Morning All..Trust everyone i well


----------



## kmoo (May 28, 2010)

you sayin the mrs put you out don? yikers. i'm already tired of going! haha. but being fit n stuff would be pretty handy lol and the kids would appreciate it no doubt. move to the boro lol you'd have some crackin business there, ha


----------



## oscaroscar (May 29, 2010)

I was hungry but all the talk of arse boils has made me lose my appetite lol


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2010)

pustulus boils, not an issue now the sudacrem sorted it, good old nappy rash cream heals real good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2010)

DST said:


> Ah, so yer a Leo Don, me too and I also love me cooking....I would love to have a Bistro or something like that. I made a business plan many years ago where I was thinking of starting a Music emporium. So basically a Record shop that is a bar/restaurant/emporium. People normally buying music go into the shop, buy their record and go. I wanted to keep them in the shop longer and get more cash out of them....but Musicdownloads put a downer on that idea...


 yeah man id love to have my own eatery but tto be honest unless your top end gastro stuff its just long hours and crap money, my mother was a chef for 20 years then binned it to teach.


bender420 said:


> Well I am bit hungry at the moment, Don and D are cookin up some marvelous shit. What's on the menu fellers.
> 
> I ain't no LEO but I love the grill. Bring it on, steaks, shrimps, veggies, hell I'll even grill some chicken.


 lol i skipped tea all together went for the liquid and powder intake.... 


DST said:


> Well tonight it's gonna be Meatballs and home made pasta with sugo sauce.....got me a kilo of organic flour (biologisch bloem in het nederlandes) yesterday so will make up a batch of pasta, meatball made with fried onoin, mixed in with breadcrumb and free range mince (they have started selling free range mince - ffs, cows don't even get to roam free these days) with salt, pepper and some herbs from the greenhouse. Sugo sauce is just carmelised onions, garlic, tomatoes, herbs, and some sugar. And I got a nice bottle of chianti to go with that (DOCG, Reserva.) Fuk, that made me hungry writing that....


 hats off man that sounds lush ive never made my own pasta i might give it a go. cant believe cows are battery farmed?!?! i mean how the hell does that even work are they mechanically fed grasss?!?!?


Hemlock said:


> Morning All..Trust everyone i well


 bit ropey today late onbe yesterday and an early start viewing houses 


kmoo said:


> you sayin the mrs put you out don? yikers. i'm already tired of going! haha. but being fit n stuff would be pretty handy lol and the kids would appreciate it no doubt. move to the boro lol you'd have some crackin business there, ha


 no no im not thaqt bad haahaha we need out of our present place before winter and the mould come back. 

first house was a dive stank of tab smoke, second one was an absolute dream already converted loft great location done out immaculately 1 snag oh yes theres always a bloody snag. its owned by a bloody rozzer?!>!?!? i mean how unlucky can you get. and he wants to sell it as hes bought another house so its still up in the air, grow wise its got a wicked cupboard ideal for it. got to wait till tuesday to find out if we can have it.


oscaroscar said:


> I was hungry but all the talk of arse boils has made me lose my appetite lol


 hahaha funnnily ive had no appetite for 2 days nothing to do with the colombian flu mind


mr west said:


> pustulus boils, not an issue now the sudacrem sorted it, good old nappy rash cream heals real good.


 doog work man!

a little fairy dropped by this weekend with a bag of lovely stinkin ganja really top end. i had to jar it up as soon as i opened it. the wrapper is presenlty making the bin smell lovely for a change hehehe. big thenks to the fairy and its helper muchly appreciated


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 29, 2010)

hey don i know i dont really post pics any more but i have to show off this bitch..........its devil from mr nice seeds ......its at 5 week today under my 400w hps....hope you dont mind me invading your thread 

edit: cant seem to enlarge or rotate my pics


----------



## epoo (May 29, 2010)

spindoktor said:


> I dont know if i am in the right blog here, but i've got 4 week to two week old plants in a DWC system. The leaves look healthy but the stems seem REALLY weak like they can't even hold up the leaves. What am i doing wrong!!! I used only water for the first week than i added 1/4 the recommended nutrient additive to the water. Any advice would be greatly appreciated



you got any fans in there?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 29, 2010)

Looks real good Willy


----------



## oscaroscar (May 29, 2010)

This stinking ganga you speak of Don, how is it? coz i would like to know coz as you know i can't smoke owt til the end of june FFS and i'm always interested in other folks weed lol

BTW who the feck are you calling a fairy? LMFAO


----------



## Hemlock (May 29, 2010)

Got new pic up in my Journel here a taste for ya Don


PURPLE NUKEN!!!!!! Some OF BC's fineest, smells like purple if purple had a smell..LOL


----------



## Hemlock (May 29, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Looks real good Willy


Bumpin it WILLY!!!


----------



## bender420 (May 29, 2010)

Nice pictures fellow.

Waiting desperately for you to get crackin again.


----------



## kmoo (May 30, 2010)

ahh phew! lol that's better eh don. well good luck with it!!

i got very very bad news today which means i'm most likely gonna have to pull my grow. can't really go into details in public but it's fucking mental and i'm devo


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 30, 2010)

thhanks osc. i feel like i cant take credit tho......this fucker grows itself lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey don i know i dont really post pics any more but i have to show off this bitch..........its devil from mr nice seeds ......its at 5 week today under my 400w hps....hope you dont mind me invading your thread
> feel free man i aint got any wicked budshots to show off unless folks want to see the cured stuff lol
> edit: cant seem to enlarge or rotate my pics





oscaroscar said:


> Looks real good Willy





oscaroscar said:


> This stinking ganga you speak of Don, how is it? coz i would like to know coz as you know i can't smoke owt til the end of june FFS and i'm always interested in other folks weed lol
> BTW who the feck are you calling a fairy? LMFAO


 hahah well its some fine stink livers really nice clear tasty high in fact im going to rip a bong for breakfast !


Hemlock said:


> Got new pic up in my Journel here a taste for ya Don
> View attachment 964830ill be there in a jiffy hem
> 
> PURPLE NUKEN!!!!!! Some OF BC's fineest, smells like purple if purple had a smell..LOL


 the shnozzberries taste like shnozzberries man!!!


bender420 said:


> Nice pictures fellow.
> 
> Waiting desperately for you to get crackin again.


 i know its making me drijnk more and im hooked on call of duty for the xbox tho i think the mrs is a lot happier. crazy eh...


kmoo said:


> ahh phew! lol that's better eh don. well good luck with it!!
> 
> i got very very bad news today which means i'm most likely gonna have to pull my grow. can't really go into details in public but it's fucking mental and i'm devo


 oh shit thats not good its not the bloody inlaws again i hope?!!? is it a temp stop or a full stop? either way welcome to the 'id love to grow but... club'


----------



## kmoo (May 30, 2010)

mmmm, temp? lol maybe....

its a sad day indeed. gonna hit the hay and hope for brighter skies lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2010)

apparently things happen for a reason. i think it could be a loads of bollocks though


----------



## kmoo (May 30, 2010)

it's definitely a load of bollocks. shit things happen because shit people do shit things. good things happen, well - luck? ha. fucking mother in law is dead to me. grrr, knew i shouldn't have let that crazy mole in my house.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2010)

you never know the sitution may change, hopefully!? 

god im broken today. wine plus beer plus cat scratching at the door all night = a not very well rested don 

heads a shed


----------



## kmoo (May 31, 2010)

haha you poor bugger! lol my monday started shitty, been in a weird way since the shit went down with the crazy wench in the wee hours of sunday morn but i decided to suck it up and soldier on lol we will suss things out over the next day or so and if worse comes to worse i have a mate who will take my shit and finish it off, and gimme half. so all is not completely lost, it's just a massive pain in the arse. also pretty disappointed that she would pass judgement on our parenting skills when i had to look after her child (not my husband, she had one a fair bit later on) for over a year, for most of which i was pregnant, she didn't pay anything she barely called him, i did everything for him and not coz i wanted a gold star but because SOMEONE needed to give that kid a bit of stability.

ok rant over lol

hope ya feel better mate, i dont touch the beer and wine myself - makes me very very messy. will dabble with the spirits on rare occasions tho, mmmm


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

poor cat, should of let it in, theres no closed doors in my flat lol sept the outside doors. Avoid hangovers and dont drink, works for me. Im lucky my girlfriend ran away from home afew years ago and her perants aint botherd and dont wanna seee her poor gal.


----------



## kmoo (May 31, 2010)

huh westy? lol

and yeah, when i drink i get ill lol funny tummy and just blah. rather be stoned, yep yep


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

hey Kmoo, yeah im all good, learnt a lot of years ago that me an booze dont mix well lol.


----------



## DST (May 31, 2010)

Here's something I just felt I had to share with the lads and lasses - hopefully it will cheer everyone up a bit (I know I need to be cheered up and it brought a smile to my fizog...my mate just emailed me it....going solo doesn't always produce the best in people....haha

[youtube]ZYHZUlf_z6o[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2010)

kmoo said:


> haha you poor bugger! lol my monday started shitty, been in a weird way since the shit went down with the crazy wench in the wee hours of sunday morn but i decided to suck it up and soldier on lol we will suss things out over the next day or so and if worse comes to worse i have a mate who will take my shit and finish it off, and gimme half. so all is not completely lost, it's just a massive pain in the arse. also pretty disappointed that she would pass judgement on our parenting skills when i had to look after her child (not my husband, she had one a fair bit later on) for over a year, for most of which i was pregnant, she didn't pay anything she barely called him, i did everything for him and not coz i wanted a gold star but because SOMEONE needed to give that kid a bit of stability.
> thats a shitty situation, i feel for you kmoo. sometimes you just have to take the moral high ground however much you want to kick off. you never know in years to come you might make it up.
> ok rant over lol
> 
> hope ya feel better mate, i dont touch the beer and wine myself - makes me very very messy. will dabble with the spirits on rare occasions tho, mmmm


 im just about recovered have had steak n chips for dinner and am contemplating a beer but maybe not haha


mr west said:


> poor cat, should of let it in, theres no closed doors in my flat lol sept the outside doors. Avoid hangovers and dont drink, works for me. Im lucky my girlfriend ran away from home afew years ago and her perants aint botherd and dont wanna seee her poor gal.


 sorry but im the alpha round my gaff. the cat knows his place now. i should mention this cat stinks to high heaven and i dont want him in bed with me. 


kmoo said:


> huh westy? lol
> 
> and yeah, when i drink i get ill lol funny tummy and just blah. rather be stoned, yep yep





mr west said:


> hey Kmoo, yeah im all good, learnt a lot of years ago that me an booze dont mix well lol.


 yeah yeah ok i get the message drinking is bad for you it makes you do bad things say bad things is expensive and can destroy everything in your life. ya know what i dont give a monkeys. 


DST said:


> Here's something I just felt I had to share with the lads and lasses - hopefully it will cheer everyone up a bit (I know I need to be cheered up and it brought a smile to my fizog...my mate just emailed me it....going solo doesn't always produce the best in people....haha
> 
> [youtube]ZYHZUlf_z6o[/youtube]


 sweet jesus thats awful. lol whats up D why do you need cheering up?

right quick shower then i think ill have a drink in the sun


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

[youtube]/v/I9XsKu9WiVs&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## DST (May 31, 2010)

Ach man, people just pi$$ me off, but hey, that's what happens when you work in my industry, you just don't expect it to happen 10 minutes before take off...bah, at least plants normally do what you want em to.

Loving the Chas and Dave Westy!!

Keep forgeting you lads have a holiday today....enjoy.

DST


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

Every day is a holiday for me lol


----------



## DST (May 31, 2010)

So do you ever take a day off from holidaying?


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

Every month or so i have to look after my mums business for the weekend or sometimes longer lol.


----------



## DST (May 31, 2010)

Nice shift pattern lad. 2 days on, 4 weeks off....


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

Suits me lol


----------



## kmoo (May 31, 2010)

oh DST that's pure gold!!! lol i personally like the lyric 'she took off er at, she had luvly air' lol and what a french accent! haha. what a class act

yeah sorry for the rant lads, i know most females will understand the strange dynamic that occurs between someone and their mother in law. he came from yours luv but all he wants now is mine, so feck off lol 

HAHA i've got that song playing while i write this. the french is outstanding lol


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2010)

it is a funny one for sure. There is a very worrying lyric where I think he says something about "getting the hovercraft, people will think I am your dad...." or words to that effect....PC didn't exist in those days, you were actually cool if you were 40+ and hung around with teenage girls, now you are just a dirty perv, hahaha.


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2010)

oh thats me buggerd then, I thought it was still cool to have a young gf lol.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hahaha, lot of funny stuff happening in donny's thread. 

KMOO so sorry to hear about your situation, best wishes to you.


----------



## kmoo (Jun 1, 2010)

yeah i know, it's hilarious tho. can you imagine if some old french guy came out with a song now that had the lyrics "thank heavens for little girls, for little girls get bigger every day" HAHA. wrong! but back then, it wasn't weird lol

thanks bender  it's pretty disappointing when you do everything you can for a person and try and try to help them and be a positive part of their life and then they turn around and shit on ya (no, not literally thanks lads lol) but it happens to all of us at some point, just sucks that she's threatening my grow coz i love my weed and it's not like i'm selling it or handing it out to highschool kids or anything lol we smoke it at night, we dont hurt anyone we just chill out. and the fact that she's an alcoholic just makes it so hypocritical!! bah, every time i think about it i just get so confused and pissed off lol


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> oh thats me buggerd then, I thought it was still cool to have a young gf lol.


your not old Westy, just experienced....anyway, you're as young as the women you feel....


----------



## dualfridge (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow sorry about that reply 100 or 200 pages away lol new to the site didnt look at the date !? but yeah thats what i said lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2010)

hahah no worries man i do it regularly and ive been on here ages


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 2, 2010)

dualfridge said:


> Wow sorry about that reply 100 or 200 pages away lol new to the site didnt look at the date !? but yeah thats what i said lol


fair play mate good advice just a little late. welcome too riu mate.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 2, 2010)

morning don


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2010)

Morning peeps.....sunny day in the Northern Hemisphere


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 2, 2010)

morning d. the sun seems to be trying to make an effort today. lets see if it can break through the clouds.


----------



## G Bus (Jun 2, 2010)

Fuckin lovely weather here! Might move my babies outside


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 2, 2010)

yeah its brightning up now......welcome too riu


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2010)

Got a few girls on my terrace enjoying the sun....think I go guerilla later and get the girls out into the wild, got 15 little girls itching to get their roots into the ground....come on global warming, do yer stuff.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 2, 2010)

DST said:


> Got a few girls on my terrace enjoying the sun....think I go guerilla later and get the girls out into the wild, got 15 little girls itching to get their roots into the ground....come on global warming, do yer stuff.


sounds good d. wish i had the time to go guerilla. pointless in this country anyway, weather cant make its fuckin mind up


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2010)

well this'll be the first for me in NL, and the weather ain't that much better than the UK so who knows what'll happen. I am gonna plant them in some reeds that are at the side of a dijk so hopefully they can provide a bit of protection...I thought I might as well give it a try....I am more worried about rats and people finding them than the weather, the HB's should do well outdoors with their indica background they should handle the lower temps of Northern Europes nighttimes...i hope.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 2, 2010)

DST said:


> well this'll be the first for me in NL, and the weather ain't that much better than the UK so who knows what'll happen. I am gonna plant them in some reeds that are at the side of a dijk so hopefully they can provide a bit of protection...I thought I might as well give it a try....I am more worried about rats and people finding them than the weather, the HB's should do well outdoors with their indica background they should handle the lower temps of Northern Europes nighttimes...i hope.


hope it works out for you mate. good luck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2010)

hahah holland has worse weather than the uk lol have faith brother! the winter weve had should see us have a blinding summer

ive been off work sick so far this week got myself heat stroke over the bank holiday. feels like i've had half a dozen creamy bongo's. 

afternoon peeps im off to look at another flat, though i doubt its worth the money they want for the size of it, bloody bungalow ffs looks like a good loft space though.

the gorgeous flat we looked at doesnt look like its going to come off


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2010)

Good luck with it Don, house hunting is bore off!!!


----------



## anomolies (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't get how did you go from this:

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/205387d1222764322-1st-seed-grow-cowboy-style-photo166.jpg

to this in 6 days with a shitty light (or did you already have your 400w set up), or what exactly was your light setup at that time:

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/210445d1223282539-1st-seed-grow-cowboy-style-photo193.jpg


Are you using nutrients in the beginning? How long are the dark periods?

wondering if my 250 watt MH's are the wrong color temp or somethin...


... this is a super huge thread..


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't think its unreasonable to get that amount of growth in 6 days. You could just have slow growers, i've had em. They'll catch up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2010)

man that was so long ago its hard to remember but if thats the chronological dates on them then yeah i did!? by that point i had a 250w envirolite on top of them

flat was awesome till the agent said we inspect 4 times a year  

hope the guerilla gardening went well DST! i havbe to say i want to go back to mine asap but theres no real point now still another 6-8 weeks minimum...


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 2, 2010)

Why do you want out of your current gaff Don? Couldn't stay for another year and use all of your spare room to get a deposit on a drum of your own? Would the missus go for that? Renting is a total waste of money all you're doing is buying a house for some other fucker. Plus if you own you can do what ever you friggin want in there lol


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man that was so long ago its hard to remember but if thats the chronological dates on them then yeah i did!? by that point i had a 250w envirolite on top of them
> 
> flat was awesome till the agent said we inspect 4 times a year
> 
> hope the guerilla gardening went well DST! i havbe to say i want to go back to mine asap but theres no real point now still another 6-8 weeks minimum...


Ended up at the pub instead...ah well, another day.


----------



## slabhead (Jun 2, 2010)

just swinging through to see how you blokes are a doing. 

carry on....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Why do you want out of your current gaff Don? Couldn't stay for another year and use all of your spare room to get a deposit on a drum of your own? Would the missus go for that? Renting is a total waste of money all you're doing is buying a house for some other fucker. Plus if you own you can do what ever you friggin want in there lol


 the place has got a damp problem, not related to the grow, the mrs dresses shoes n bags were destroyed so its not an option to stay tho the way things have been lately the mrs suggested it might be easier to stay, at that point i nearly exploded. i could have had 2 more crops by now. aye a flat of my own would solve the problems totally but id have to turn it completely over to growing to pay for itself and stillmake money which is always dicey. the plan is save for another 12 months grow and put it all down for a deposit. then do what the fuck we want.


DST said:


> Ended up at the pub instead...ah well, another day.


 easy done lad eh


slabhead said:


> just swinging through to see how you blokes are a doing.
> 
> carry on....


 word slab head fella! hows tricks?


----------



## slabhead (Jun 3, 2010)

it's all good if I could just get some rain....ha


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 3, 2010)

Tell the landlord to sort the damp out, its his fucking job. Tell him it wrecked a lot of ££££s worth of shmutter and your getting athsma coz of it. Is a ground floor flat coz if it aint that means the roof or gutters are leaking. ring the twat and get it sorted. You got nowt on the go so it won't matter that theres work going on and it should take two days max, half a day to find the problem and a day n half to fix it
I woulda exploded lol carry on growing and tell her its for the greater good and also tell her you love her and if she really loved you she'd be happy that you've found something you enjoy and are good at and if you can get her to believe that load of old crap you're a better man than me lmfao


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 3, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Tell the landlord to sort the damp out, its his fucking job. Tell him it wrecked a lot of ££££s worth of shmutter and your getting athsma coz of it. Is a ground floor flat coz if it aint that means the roof or gutters are leaking. ring the twat and get it sorted. You got nowt on the go so it won't matter that theres work going on and it should take two days max, half a day to find the problem and a day n half to fix it
> I woulda exploded lol carry on growing and tell her its for the greater good and also tell her you love her and if she really loved you she'd be happy that you've found something you enjoy and are good at and if you can get her to believe that load of old crap you're a better man than me lmfao



lmao fuckin amen brother haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Tell the landlord to sort the damp out, its his fucking job. Tell him it wrecked a lot of ££££s worth of shmutter and your getting athsma coz of it. Is a ground floor flat coz if it aint that means the roof or gutters are leaking. ring the twat and get it sorted. You got nowt on the go so it won't matter that theres work going on and it should take two days max, half a day to find the problem and a day n half to fix it
> I woulda exploded lol carry on growing and tell her its for the greater good and also tell her you love her and if she really loved you she'd be happy that you've found something you enjoy and are good at and if you can get her to believe that load of old crap you're a better man than me lmfao


hahah man that would have been the way i know in the winter when it was actually damp its the summer now man, i still had grow on then lol and believe it or not that load of crap is actually pretty much word for word what i tell her. ill bet money its what you tell your better half too. haha

weve had a good run here had a couple of close calls its time to move on, besides a 3 bed instead of a two and i get a mancave! armchair xbbox on the plasma and me tent all in one room christ i might move a bed into it and have done haha


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah man that would have been the way i know in the winter when it was actually damp its the summer now man, i still had grow on then lol and believe it or not that load of crap is actually pretty much word for word what i tell her. ill bet money its what you tell your better half too. haha
> 
> weve had a good run here had a couple of close calls its time to move on, besides a 3 bed instead of a two and i get a mancave! armchair xbbox on the plasma and me tent all in one room christ i might move a bed into it and have done haha


and a fridge for the beers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2010)

hahaha way ahead of you man i bought an extra fridge freezer a while back when i started buying sacks of chicken breast and full fillets of beef from the cash n carry  i want one of those wicked atlas drinks cabinet things haha go nice with me wing back chair n wood panelling hahahah jus kiddin


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha way ahead of you man i bought an extra fridge freezer a while back when i started buying sacks of chicken breast and full fillets of beef from the cash n carry  i want one of those wicked atlas drinks cabinet things haha go nice with me wing back chair n wood panelling hahahah jus kiddin


smoking jacket and wooden sherlock pipe instantly spring to mind


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2010)

Dons new house...these are adverts we get in Clogland
[youtube]xUcRNEOqfzU[/youtube]

and this is also a classic...who said the Dutch didn't have any sense of humour..

[youtube]58-9Ae9cvDI[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> smoking jacket and wooden sherlock pipe instantly spring to mind


 hahahah im not quite there...... yet


DST said:


> Dons new house...these are adverts we get in Clogland
> [youtube]xUcRNEOqfzU[/youtube]
> and this is also a classic...who said the Dutch didn't have any sense of humour..
> [youtube]58-9Ae9cvDI[/youtube]


 hahah i reckon the mrs would go for it if she could have a wardrobe like that


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 4, 2010)

don have you ever bought bubble hash? was wondering how much it goes for.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2010)

nah mate only made it once myself but i would imagine from a mate it would be in the region of a tenner a gram thats what i did the honey oil at. if your getting it from a non mate probably looking 15-20!?


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 4, 2010)

Good Morning all. Been away. Good to be back and say hello. 
Don could you send me a pic of your lod avatar with the dog w the mustash???
Love that gonna put it on my bathroom wall.

Oh yeah again I thought you guys in the UK were gonna look out for old Hemlock.
Amy W dating some fuckin guy Reg Travvis a movie director. Don't you think you, Mr west, DST, One Eye
could have a least let her know that I'm around and wanna STICK MY FINGER IN IT>>>LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2010)

sup hemlock man i had to resize that one but heres the link to the extremely gay site i pinched it from!

http://juicydogcouture.blogspot.com/2009/05/boston-terrier-with-moustache.html

presume you meant that one!?!

and dude that Reg Twattis bloke is a total chump he's just some bloke not your cailbre at all man. 

God bless the weekend and all who sail with her!


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Good Morning all. Been away. Good to be back and say hello.
> Don could you send me a pic of your lod avatar with the dog w the mustash???
> Love that gonna put it on my bathroom wall.
> 
> ...


Ooo-er, now that would be a stinky pinky,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2010)

you know its funnty i have a mate called fat dave that alwaqys reckons he would love to spend a lost weekend on crack with ms winehouse. ill tell him shes spoken for hemlock lad nee worries


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you know its funnty i have a mate called fat dave that alwaqys reckons he would love to spend a lost weekend on crack with ms winehouse. ill tell him shes spoken for hemlock lad nee worries


Thanks Don..I appricate you all lookin out for my gal over there..LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 6, 2010)

OK Don Check this out maybe more your style..
Light of the Morning Band of Skulls

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Zw8y4ZjS60


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 6, 2010)

DST said:


> Ooo-er, now that would be a stinky pinky,


LOL,LOL, LMAO very well done DST...Still lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2010)

feeling the band of skulls man i like them but never knew their name. sound really tight live too


----------



## kmoo (Jun 7, 2010)

yikes! amy whinehouse? lol

allo folks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2010)

aw come on now kmoo youd be tempted wouldnt ya?!!? pre the crack addling id have sucked her shit to a point to touch her asshole


----------



## kmoo (Jun 7, 2010)

i wouldn't touch that fucking snaggletoothed monstrosity with a body condom and buckets of bleach lol she was a bit butch before she went crack addict, you like em a bit meaty eh? lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2010)

shes a bit hairy too for my liking lol, im the one who should have the tash in the morning lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2010)

hahahahh na my lass is tiny 7 n half stone soaked through, i dunno i just thought she was kanny bonny afore she went downhill.


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2010)

Ah would agree with Don, she had that certain thickness (or "The Thickness" haha) that can look very good on some women....hypothetically speaking, if push came to shove and that was what was on offer, me not being a married man, she would get snaggled and raggled, I don't think I'd be waking up next to her though, or kissing her too much....but then I can be a bit of a minger myself, haha.

Okdoky, you got a new hoos yet Don, ffs hurry up god knows where the topic of conversation is gonna end up here, lol.


----------



## kmoo (Jun 8, 2010)

so far we have hairy, meaty then scraggly, messy crack head with ice scabs everywhere lol MMMMMMM, hot

and DST surely if you were in a situation where it was bein thrown at you without consequence you'd bone just about anything wouldn't ya lol


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2010)

kmoo said:


> so far we have hairy, meaty then scraggly, messy crack head with ice scabs everywhere lol MMMMMMM, hot
> 
> and DST surely if you were in a situation where it was bein thrown at you without consequence you'd bone just about anything wouldn't ya lol


Hehe, Yes, I am controlled by my second brain....


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2010)

there is never a without consequence situation lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

yeah i really need to get a new place sorted pronto but its easier said than done... were re evaluating and not looking for the perfect place just somewhere i can continue and save some £££ for a deposit on our own place. tho me n westy have been looking at ozone generators which apparently kill mould and mildew / bacteria etc so i might be able to continue where i am after all that!?!? would still prefer a spare bedroom aswell as a grow room but hey ho thats up to how the cards fall.

am thinking of paying a visit to the guerilla garden sometime next week, i know i shouldnt but im curious...

till then lets talk about fit birds not scraggley crackheads. no offence meant hemlock


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i really need to get a new place sorted pronto but its easier said than done... were re evaluating and not looking for the perfect place just somewhere i can continue and save some £££ for a deposit on our own place. tho me n westy have been looking at ozone generators which apparently kill mould and mildew / bacteria etc so i might be able to continue where i am after all that!?!? would still prefer a spare bedroom aswell as a grow room but hey ho thats up to how the cards fall.
> 
> am thinking of paying a visit to the guerilla garden sometime next week, i know i shouldnt but im curious...
> 
> till then lets talk about fit birds not scraggley crackheads. no offence meant hemlock


 
Non taken Don...But she is captavating...

Careful with the ozone Gens, they will hurt you if left on to long, headaches and stuf. I use them...


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2010)

fit bird break


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2010)

This fit bird was on a link that Hemlock posted on his site - Dr Johns song....this was the next thing on Youtubes video list.....

Mesmerised with this birds booty.....still think my wife would knock her out with one punch though!!

[youtube]COGUt94VrLI[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

mr west said:


>


is that bird pointing its chuff at me?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

titstitstits 10 bloody tits


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 9, 2010)

its all going on in here. throw some fat football in to the mix


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2010)

Fat Football, lmao....surely that ball has been photoshopped into that pic...they probably ate the original one!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

if only the world cup had a fatties edition we'd all be tuned in like it was the hypno toad! well maybe not...


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey lads, good luck with the World Cup and all that stuff.....the Tartan army will be there as well, even though the team ain't going (perhaps they should call up those chubsters above). 

I was so confident that Scotland would get through, and then go on to the later stages that I only booked my flight to SA for the second half of the WK!! Ah well, may be next time, hahahaha. I'll still take my kilt and Scotland flag so watch out at the Quarter Finals, ahaha.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if only the world cup had a fatties edition we'd all be tuned in like it was the hypno toad! well maybe not...


yeah that would be amazing. they could all have a slice of terrys chocolate orange at half time. not quite sure how the comunal bath would pan out.


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2010)

fatties and foot ball go togeether well, i like watchin the fans lol fattys galor


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

lads there's somethin i've been keeping from you, im famous!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey lads, good luck with the World Cup and all that stuff.....the Tartan army will be there as well, even though the team ain't going (perhaps they should call up those chubsters above).
> 
> I was so confident that Scotland would get through, and then go on to the later stages that I only booked my flight to SA for the second half of the WK!! Ah well, may be next time, hahahaha. I'll still take my kilt and Scotland flag so watch out at the Quarter Finals, ahaha.


were fucked mate im putting a bet on that were out by the quarters. the group will be piss easy as usual then well get shocked by someone, like holland, look shaky for a bit then get knocked the fuck out. there are so many better teams in the cup. yeah weve got a load of big money players that are fantastic for their clubs but when they get together its all for shit.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 9, 2010)

I think Holland have got a good chance of going a long way. I'm gonna have a bet that rooney gets sent off during the competition, not sure what the price is but i reckon its like printing money lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

aye i reckon holland will do alreet too as for whos going to take it overall its a tough call theres so many top class teams. doubt the odds will be aall that good on shrek like ahaha


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2010)

hopefully if Holland do there thing I will be watching them in the Quarter Finals in Port Elizabeth....if Brazil also do there thing, that is who Holland will play! Holland are also like England in a way, they always seem to blow it at the big games, but they are looking quite solid.

Rooney to be sent off sounds like a sure fire bet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2010)

man i dont know if im actually going to be able to watch any of the games if they have those stupif vuvuzala (sp) horns going all the time?!!? i mean who the F wants to watch footy with the constant drone of a plastic horn going!?!? 

i wonder about brazil they could come back strong or theyll be piss poor again. we neevr really did find out what went on last cup, i reckon it was mafia puttin pressure on to lose. and with diego twattadonna at the helm i think their screwed tbh. we shall see


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 10, 2010)

I tried to have a bet on rooney getting sent off but ladbrokes don't have a book on it so i had twenty notes eachway on the dutch at tens. I'll have a look at paddy power coz they do a lot of specials atm they're doing money back on all bets on the 1st match if rooney scores at any time


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2010)

there seems to be a lot about it on google, try http://bluesq.com they are seemingly taking bets on rooney being sent off. i would imagine a few sites would be.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2010)

think im going to put the argies down for a score.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 13, 2010)

How it goes Donny. 

Wow that was a fucking game to watch. You gotta admit US played much better than expected. Sorry about Green, it must feel like shit to see that, for the Americans that was one hell of a moment, LOL our coach didn't even believe it. 

BTW, waiting patiently for you to get figure things out and start a grow.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 13, 2010)

OH my the Boys from The USA tie the UK team...Hey, no matter what we are Brothers. 
From Sir Winston my he RIP
No American will think it wrong of me if I proclaim that to have the United States at our side was to me the greatest joy. I could not fortell the course of events. I do not pretend to have measured accurately the martial might of Japan, but now at this very moment I knew the United States was in the war, up to the neck and in to the death. So we had won after all! ... Hitler's fate was sealed. Mussolini's fate was sealed. As for the Japanese, they would be ground to powder.


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2010)

rousing stuff hemlock, makes me wanna go grab an imigrant or ten and ground them to powder then just add water for an instant soloution


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2010)

bender420 said:


> How it goes Donny.
> Wow that was a fucking game to watch. You gotta admit US played much better than expected. Sorry about Green, it must feel like shit to see that, for the Americans that was one hell of a moment, LOL our coach didn't even believe it.
> BTW, waiting patiently for you to get figure things out and start a grow.


 aye to be fair your lads played well and we didnt capitolise on our opportunities, heskey is a great player but his final ball is utter gash.
and yeah im still impatiently waiting for things to be sorted too mate 



Hemlock said:


> OH my the Boys from The USA tie the UK team...Hey, no matter what we are Brothers.
> From Sir Winston my he RIP
> No American will think it wrong of me if I proclaim that to have the United States at our side was to me the greatest joy. I could not fortell the course of events. I do not pretend to have measured accurately the martial might of Japan, but now at this very moment I knew the United States was in the war, up to the neck and in to the death. So we had won after all! ... Hitler's fate was sealed. Mussolini's fate was sealed. As for the Japanese, they would be ground to powder.


 aye we'd have been in shtuck if it werent for your mob hemlock man, much as it pains most of us to say it, not myself i might add. mind were getting a lot of stick from obama right now over the oil rig thing i cant quite believe he's calling it British Petroleum its like 34% brit owned the rest is US 



mr west said:


> rousing stuff hemlock, makes me wanna go grab an imigrant or ten and ground them to powder then just add water for an instant soloution


reminds me of the italian job where charlie says to the itilian mafia,

 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]You'll be making a grave error if you kill us. There are a quarter of a million Italians in Britain, and they'll be made to suffer. Every restaurant, cafe, ice-cream parlour, gambling den and nightclub in London, Liverpool and Glasgow.....will be smashed. Mr. Bridger will drive them into the sea"[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## bender420 (Jun 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye to be fair your lads played well and we didnt capitolise on our opportunities, heskey is a great player but his final ball is utter gash.
> and yeah im still impatiently waiting for things to be sorted too mate




Yeah man, we depended on Big Timmy a hefty bit. Hell if we only switched the GKs it would probably be 4-0, Eng. 

I am def a fan of the World Cup but it fucking sucks not see any enthusiasm around here. The only people very stoked about the WC in Cali are the Mexicans. There are fans here, but the WC energy just is not in the atmosphere. Very surprised that americans out numbered the brits in SA. I am thinking may be some of the Mexicans go in and support the US. 

Best of luck bro, hope everything gets sorted out smoothly for you. I know growing is part of your life and you miss it but life ought to come first. Sending you positive vibes mate.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2010)

Ah well, it will only be a few days and the second games will start....first set of games are always poo! No one has really been outstanding yet.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 14, 2010)

bad times eh lads? england draw and i find i have been infested with mould on my plants......bad times


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd swap England losing every game in the world cup for England winning the Ashes in the winter but only coz we have no real chance to win the world cup. They always let us down. Sven and Cappello are proven managers so maybe its the players that aint up to the task mentally and physically, i've had a shite day at work (14 effing hours) so i might be more pesamistic than usual lol


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the mould willy, and osc, let it out bru, let it out!! luckily Scotland nver really have a chance to win anything, hahaha...

EDIT: Except the Curling, and then the only real important game to win they have to play as GB, lmao


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that wILLY, that does suck

UK and USA,,, linked forever, we shall overcome,,,together!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks guys....operation humidity is under way lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2010)

I fucking hate mould and mildew, it sucks big fat sweaty salty bollocks. What ya doing to clean it up willy?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2010)

alreet chaps! ive been out the loop for a while, was up in bonny glasgow to see cypress hill. awesome just awesome! am paying for it now though. my insides are all wrong. couple of the group got chucked out for smoking j's!?!? even though B real had a fatty blazing on stage.am not quite sure how i managed to get away with it, i was most blatantly smoking jumpin about with a reefer in the air haha

sorry to hear bout the mould willy, friggin hate the stuff. dehumidifer is a good grow investment, the last week of flower i use mine to swell the trichs up n cuts down the drying time too.

so anyone got any predictions for tyhe algeria game? it'll be a nervy must win game. i reckon theyll manage it though. im changing my favourites to germany, apparently they adopted this new type of football 6 months ago, ne wonder they know how it will perform


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 18, 2010)

Good call on the sausage munchers Don lmao
We'll draw the next two games and go out


----------



## mr west (Jun 18, 2010)

I feeel really left out. Im not really that intrested in football, not tto the point were ill watch other games than england and thats like watching school football


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 18, 2010)

ello lads...at some friends up north, enjoyin the weather and the golf...nice not to have to watch and hover over the plants for a few...


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2010)

Ah Westy man, I feel really left out as well, but I thought fuk it, I'll go to the World Cup anyway,,,,,still wondering about whether I should go dressed up in my tartan army outfit, hahaha.

Oscar, you could be right there!!

Don, I think your original guess of the Argies is a good one.

Holland are going to win it though!!

Have a good weekend,

DST

EDIT: Hup Hup Holland


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 19, 2010)

I put 20 notes each way on Holland 2 weeks ago, i wish i'd done the same with the argies. I don't like the idea of marradonna winning it as a manager though, cheating druggie c#nt. He's hero to you tho D lol
I aint smoked for nearly 5 weeks and i'm calling folk druggies, i'm changing aaaaaahhh 
i'm looking forward to wednesday lol but not the football


----------



## mr west (Jun 19, 2010)

is it wensday u take the piss test?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> is it wensday u take the piss test?


Yep thank fuck


----------



## mr west (Jun 19, 2010)

yay i bet u canny wait eh? U said u was gonna build a splif to spark up afterwards last week, did u ever make it?


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2010)

good luck with the wee wee inspectors osc.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> I fucking hate mould and mildew, it sucks big fat sweaty salty bollocks. What ya doing to clean it up willy?


i have knocked an air vent into my wall to circulate air better, put another outtake fan in and placed 2 mini dehumidifiers in to soak up any excess moisture. since i did this my humidity has been around 45 all the time. do you think the humidity will be alright at 45? i,ve looked around the net but get different answers every where.

oh and i have used vineger to wipe down surfaces and kill mould spores......i read it can help


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2010)

well i somehow managed to make it to work on friday still pissing beer sweats out left at 3 went straight on the lash ended up going to watch it at one of those screens in time square jobs, hammered several stellas into me so they would let us in without giving them the beer. only to find the fucking screen was so piss poor i went n watched it at home. 

honestly i could have painted bits of rice, shat them up a wall and it would have looked better than their screen. 

got inh had a massive jakey sent my world west. dont remember the match. when the mrs turned in i was laid out in a suspect puddle onn the sofa ( turned out to be sick but mostly cider lagery bile ) the floor standing speaker was on the floor sideways with a big dent in the wall and a great scratch up the fucker.

the mrs is not impressed but was up whiteyin into a bucket from 6am to 9 so isnt kicking off too much. top it all off someone knocked a pint into her face last night and she got an abrasion on her cornea, seriously 1 night away from me and we both end up a state, the staff at the walk in center were surprisingly simpathetic usually when you go in with a rink related injuiry they're right berks.

im literally covered in bumps, cuts and bruises from 3 days on the lash i really need to cut down. but thats like asking nelson mandela to stop being black when the suns out in the toon

hope everyones having a better weekend than me!


----------



## mr west (Jun 19, 2010)

LOL sounds like u had another eventfull weekend Don mate, I aint had one like that for many many years. Me and the princess had a nice quite one and were going to seee my grandad tomoz wth my dad down in the big shmoke lol, shes never met my granddad b4 in the 3 years we bin dating lol. Should be fun but lol :>>>>>


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i somehow managed to make it to work on friday still pissing beer sweats out left at 3 went straight on the lash ended up going to watch it at one of those screens in time square jobs, hammered several stellas into me so they would let us in without giving them the beer. only to find the fucking screen was so piss poor i went n watched it at home.
> 
> honestly i could have painted bits of rice, shat them up a wall and it would have looked better than their screen.
> 
> ...


Sounds like every penny well spent, Donny, ahahahaha...good skillz.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2010)

today is the first day ive felt normal in a week. im definately off the booze for a while probably till this after it being fathers day... 

i need to get a grow going before i become a fucking trainwreck. and i think ive near sorted a plan. cant give details probably wont even show photos. but im getting on it ASAP

have fun daaarn the big smoke westy man and to everyone have a good fathers day be you father, son or celebrating a memory( not the holy ghost)


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh, Father Days.....forgot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2010)

back in the saddle boys


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 22, 2010)

???????? stoned mate......whats happening?????


----------



## bender420 (Jun 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> back in the saddle boys


You are talking about growing right? Woo that is great news man. 

It is hilarious how willy asked you if your blitzed. 

i think England is going to take the Slovenia game. They are only going to get better, all the players getting more and more used to of playing with each other. 

Fucking North Korea Game, they got butt fucked, LOL probably what the rest of the world was wishing for. 

Really happy that Mexico made it to the next round. Uruguay kicked their game up big time. Ref from the Mexico-Uruguay game was so far the best ref I have seen in this world cup, I wish all the refs were like him.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2010)

11 bubblegum 
10 exodus cherry cheese

got on and popping last night!! honestly guys i havent slept that well in months it was like my life was back in order it was some serious deep shit moved in my soul hahaha

yeah im going into the game today with an open mind i think the mental state of the team will be the make or break of them, terry got a blasting for speaking out, rooney is a hot head but we'll see joe cole should be back and hopefully gerrard will get his finger out his pikey arse.

urugauy were pretty good last night tho they missed a shocking sitter, i believe the commentator actually said 'miss of the tournament' haha 

wonder how orange gary linekar will be by today???


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2010)

congrats on the poppage Don Don mate. So u staing put for 16 weeks then don? Im not looking forward to the football laters lol, shit or bust an i recon we gonna bust out everywhere. Id love to be proved wrong but its englnd and even if they get through to the knock out cant see us doing much more than that playing agianst players who want to play football and enjoy their craft.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2010)

dude i said we'd be out by the quarters haha i reckon brazil are in with a shot the argies and as an outside bet ze germans

the french have done nothing but prove they are nothin but cheese eating surrender monkeys!

and no im not staying put im moving house twice


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 23, 2010)

Is there a football match on today? We beat the Aussies last night and thats all that matters.
Good news on the growing Don, well done mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2010)

damn straight mate i missed it like fat chicks need cake. 

yeah england are playing at 3 bells ( if you can call it playing ) slovenia who have looked actually pretty good so far.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 23, 2010)

good to know your back in the game mate......i'm gonna be popping some of my cross's soon. let you know what to expect


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2010)

wicked, aye im going to run 4 plant scrog and a bunch sog yours are about 3rd in the rotation bro!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 24, 2010)

good stuff mate. ive got the rest on store in my freezer. gonna grow a few more reg seeds soon to find another male. breed some diff seeds.

i was thinking about if pollen would still be good if you posted it somewhere???? if so people could cross strains via post. imagine that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2010)

hahaha psta pollen yeah its deffo been done mate  sadly mine didnt take though


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 24, 2010)

thats a shame mate. good idea tho


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a confirmed male psychosis deep purple male, but urd know that if u read my thread lol Im gonna be collecting the super spluff dunt u worry boys.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2010)

top work fred new bitchin clone onlies to cum ! kablooooooooow


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2010)

if we can get cuts to take, its been a night mare lately


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> if we can get cuts to take, its been a night mare lately


Use inch n half rock wool cubes thats how i used to do it and they root in 8 to 10 days, man i wish i was still at it.
Are you excited about your grow being back on Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2010)

dude you have no idea im going to the new gaff tomorrow to start setting up the veg area & pot on the cherry cheese and bubblegum (all of which have germed!) the mrs is going to the plate day aces hahah im going to have much more fun, ive got a hacksaw and the frame for me old tent to make into a scrog table.

rock on tommy!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 26, 2010)

sounds like a plan


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2010)

wot ya bin upto willy?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 26, 2010)

not much mate....bit of a late reply like lol. . . just been plodding along with life.


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> not much mate....bit of a late reply like lol. . . just been plodding along with life.


talking of late replys lol. same old same old eh. U not enjoyin the weather?


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 11 bubblegum
> 10 exodus cherry cheese
> 
> got on and popping last night!! honestly guys i havent slept that well in months it was like my life was back in order it was some serious deep shit moved in my soul hahaha
> ...


Great to hear Don, the Earths' axes has been realigned and we can all stop walking around at 45degrees, lol. Good luck this afternoon!!! Last time England beat Germany 5-1 I splitt up with my ex! Let's hope that they can just win without any extra surprises.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2010)

wasnt that 5-1 win a friendly tho? Im more intrested in the F1 to be honest least britan has a real chance of beating the rest of the world in motor sport


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 27, 2010)

Football, F1 pfft its all about the cricket, we are 2 nil up against the Aussies and we can win the series with two games to spare


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Football, F1 pfft its all about the cricket, we are 2 nil up against the Aussies and we can win the series with two games to spare


cool something else to feel good about then lol. Did we change the game so we could win or was 20/20 someone elses idea?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> talking of late replys lol. same old same old eh. U not enjoyin the weather?


yeah i'm lovin the weather. problem is it makes me wanna just chill in the garden all day smokin reefs and i got 4 weeks before anything comes out. . . . . .


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2010)

awww that sucks big sweaty balls man u need a good stash for the summer as u do for the long cold winter lol. Wot mya got coming out n wen?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> awww that sucks big sweaty balls man u need a good stash for the summer as u do for the long cold winter lol. Wot mya got coming out n wen?


i got plenty smoke mate, got nemesis, blue cheese, w rhino, devil and about 10 grams of bubble hash, only problem is it seems like you have alot then you start hitting it hard and its all gone before you know it.
after my 4 week stretch i chop some *w rhino* then its then *bubblegum *then *black russian* then *blue cheese* then *devil, *and by then i will have popped some of my own creations. i cant wait now i've done the breeding i wanna be growin em.


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2010)

i got two deep purple psychosis seeds from my adventure into breeding and i have had them in flower for nearly two weeks now and i have a boy and a girl. I also crossed deep purple with querkle and have 2 of them in 12/12 now so they will be nice i hope lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 28, 2010)

they sound amazing mate....got any names for em? like psycho-purp or deep psychosis lol. yeah naming breeds is hard. 
a girl and a boy you say....you could back cross the male to the original mother for more stable seeds or you could cross the male with the deep purple querkle to make some evil purps. or of course you could cross the male with something completeley different.......i'm excited for you mate you got alot of possibilitys.
if my w/rhino x pineapple punch is any good i will probably herm up my best lady and cross it back to the w/rhino mother for back crossed fems....


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2010)

Im gonna leave the boy in the tent with all the gals and see what happens lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im gonna leave the boy in the tent with all the gals and see what happens lol


organised chaos mwahahahaha .....sounds fun


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2010)

i shall also make visits to the clone onlys for more f1 crosses


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2010)

hey guys, so ive been away a while and RIU went and died on its arse haha. where the fuck did everybody go? worlld cup wimbledarse? 

anyway, ive not been on for a bit, my girls bro is in a bad way in the hospital, he was out in the toon with some mates got lashed n in a taxi home they realise theyve got no coin so the drivers taking them back to the toon when his pal said im going to be sick driver stops chucks one of them out and my girls bro says well im not leaving him and goes to get out the taxi.

the fucker pulled away when he was half out the door spun her bro 360 onto the pavement and fractured his skull a few places. he's been in intensive care since friday morning last week, life support induced coma to stop the brain swelling. the pressure went up so they took a patch of skull out. the driver didnt even stop. the popo have caught him but at the moment we dont know what he'll get charged with. its been a living nightmare for all concerned. 

weve been practically living in the hospital, folks families round us crying cos their nearest n dearsest have passed. its been fucking harsh. theyve started to drop the sedation and hes made some small steps to responding but the extent of any brain damage weve still got to wait n see. 

say a word to the big man upstairs for the lad he needs it.

the grow is kinda on hold.. for the forseeable. not that it matters. shit really got put into perspective. life can be a reet cunt at times.

anyway ttfn


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2010)

that is harsh man. Life is such a shit at times. jus put the tv on to see murry getting shown how to play tennis lol. Glad ur alright tho bro, yeah riu has died a death wot with everyone being on holiday and or enjoying the sun. I still fequent the boards but i feel like a lost dog looking for a game of catch lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 2, 2010)

thats fucking shitty don. hope everything goes well for the lad. my thoughts are with you and your family mate.

anyway me and westy have kept your thread progressing through mindless chit chat......speak soon mate.


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2010)

Mindless it was indeed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2010)

cheers lads, hes starting to respond a bit the odd cough squeezing a finger etc but he's still out of it in the coma. waiting game.

i need a j the size of a fat birds leg.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 3, 2010)

harsh ordeal. a friend of mine was in a hit and run while cycling, same ordeal in hospital with part of his skull removed etc, he pulled through after a few weeks and is steadily returning to normal so fingers crossed it'll be as smooth as is possible situation considered. i wish him all the best!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2010)

hey ttt long time no see. 

cheers man yeah its a long slow process apparently. thanks for the good vibes tho man.


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2010)

I donno wot to say mate it must be so hard. My mate was in an accident wen he was 13 the hospital left a blod clot in his brain for too long and it fucked him up permenantly, the hospital had to pay 800k compo to him but that dont make up for the gamy leg and arm his been left with since it happend. Hope he makes a full recovery don.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope he's making more and more progress as the days pass. All the best to you and yours mate.

You took my advice then Don lmao=)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2010)

cheers bro, yeah i dunno what i was thinkin my heads been all over with the goings on.

further twist to the tale which i should probably delete in due course haha the raoul moat fella went to the same intensive care unit but thankfully they couldnt do owt for the twat.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 11, 2010)

They probably didn't try too hard to save him.
What the fuck was that bird thinking winding him up like that coz when it first kicked off he was obviously coked out of head, who writes a 49 page letter sober? I think she liked the idea of two blokes fighting over her. steriods+stimulants=dangerous paraniod wrecking machine 
I'm prolly way out of order for saying that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2010)

seriously you wouldnt believe the collection of flowers outside the fuckers gate!?!?! theres even a candle like some sort of diana memorial bullshit. if there wasnt a copper parked outside i reckon theyd be kicked to bits. just goes to show he was actually probably just your average toon bouncer till his bitch filled his head with lies.

i spoke to one of the bobbies the other day the one he shot has lost one eye for deffo and the others had surgery and might have some sight in it. the guy said he was no coward how cowardly is shootin an unarmed copper then takin the cowards way himself. i was wondering how come no one else had been shot in his 'war on police' you know why he was down to his last shell when he topped himself.

what a dick.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2010)

look at the look on this coppers face. is he curlin one out or about to shoot rauol moat???

you know he's takin endless flack for this picture hahaha


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah, it's all a bit messed up. was just reading about how his brother is questioning the actual circumstances of his death. saying that the tazers may have caused him to shoot the gun etc. i'm in no place to say anything on the subject.

i saw that photo on the bbc page and thought it was pretty amusing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah i guesss well never know but lets face it he had the gun pointed to his head and hed previously said he wanted death by cop so either way fuck it i say,his br's probably out for the compen


----------



## raiderman (Jul 11, 2010)

The police here in the U.S. use thier job as an excuse to vent thier frustration wen need be,and cover each others tracks from the mayer down to the pig, maxe me sick and ashamed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2010)

man im sure they do that the world over. they do put up with a lot of bad press/ hatred and hopefully its only a minority that are power abusing dicks. ive met some really sound police this last couple of weeks.


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2010)

How ya doing Don mate? Ive never had any problems with the police, they do a job thats needed doing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2010)

mornin chief! im in a bad way today. self inflicted of course...

off to the docs with my lass for a sicknote shortly then i think im going to lie on the sofa for a few hours and lick my wounds

hows yaself?


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2010)

stoned as always lol. Nothing changes this end mate lol, oh lgp is on a job club course this week lol so im all alone by my joneses lol more weed for me lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2010)

just nearly whiteyed in the docs surgery. feel proper wrung out today think i might have to have a nap. couldnt face a joint


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2010)

u need a strong coffee and a steak slice from greggs then maybe u would fancy a joint


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2010)

had several cups of tea a bacon butty and i still feel like death warmed up.


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2010)

ur getting old or doing too much mate then. If the cure all cant help u what can? Dunt say more white and a pint lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2010)

lucozade! tea is for pansies!  

prepares for a verbal raping


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2010)

lol ive not touched the white in monnths, this is a brown ale ting


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2010)

insideout guts lol. there used to be a pub that would sell just out of date real ale for 50p a pint lmao, i think i know how u feel mate lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> lucozade! tea is for pansies!
> 
> prepares for a verbal raping


how dare you mock the fine english staple. hahaha lucozade is a bit fizzy for the lack of stomach lining. cup of tea and a gaviscon chaser FTW


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2010)

I only drink of I'm third. I find hot drinks just counter productive


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2010)

you been at the drink ? your not makin much sense there bud


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 12, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I only drink of I'm third. I find hot drinks just counter productive


I concur, I just don't understand tea and coffee. How can a hot drink be refreshing?


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2010)

cuz it makes u sweat therfor its refreshing wen the breeze catches ya lol, also the mild caffeen wakes u up a bit hense refreshing u father


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2010)

the closer the core body temp is to the outside temp the cooller you feel. mind you ask me which id prefer on a hot summers afternoon and theres no choice but the beer


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 13, 2010)

Was drinking wasn't drunk. Posting with a smartphone. Darned touch keyboard.

As said, there is scientific method behind the madness, hot tea cools you down. I don't drink if I'm hot, I stick my wrists under a tap  I drink cus I'm thirsty so I like to gulp my drink rapidly  so for me tis counter productive.


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2010)

jus wait 5 mins for fucks sake, its lovely cooler too increadbly refreshing


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 13, 2010)

wait 5 minutes and i ask myself why i am drinking luke warm smelly tea when i could be chugging a pint of milk or some fresh OJ  you'll never sway my view, NEVAR!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2010)

i do like a nice pint of milk from time to time. pint of beer more often


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2010)

I need to drink more water for my arses sake if nothing else lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2010)

im back on the wagon now back to the gym this week back on the diet. salad for dinner. =(


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 16, 2010)

You alright lads my computer has gone tits up so I've not been able to get on. Tis driving me mad.
I'm trying to post on a ducking Ipod. Takes all my time and effort just to type a few words


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 16, 2010)

Haha ducking LOL


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2010)

technology iis amazing really wen ya think bout it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2010)

aw shit man that sucks, is it tits up fixable or toes up broon bread?


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey Don, just catching ujp on your journal. Hope things are getting better on your front and of course to your man in hospital. Mucho good vibes from this cat. Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2010)

cheers bro yeah i was out of circulation for a couple of weeks but things are slowly getting back on track and the bro law in the hospital is doing better speaking some of which is a bit fucked up but some is coming out fine, he's been cracking jokes n stuff its amazing. 

long way to go yet but he's going to get there for sure hes determined. just gettin pissed off with being in the hosp. but then again i would the food is gash. he's not allowed telly n has to put up with our mugs in there talkin bollocks to him. he's a fighter he'll be reet.

anyhoo glad ya back mate. got to get me arse in gear n go get batttered.

ttfn

Don


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 25, 2010)

hey don i managed to make a little space and popped some of them beans. starting off with 3 of the w/rhino x pp. they all look pretty much the same at 1 week. cant wait to see the varying phenos.
also got some bubblegum and black russian on the go.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2010)

kool man! my shits all fucked up. i was on a stag do this weekend and my cousin was there tellin me he was walking about near where he fishes n says to me you wouldnt believe what i found..... of all the fucking people in the world he found MY outdoors plants. no shit, he had pics n everything. said they were about waist high but just about to kick into flower. so much for another 6 weeks 

had a wicked weekend comedy clubs go karting casino 10 Oz rib eye dinner strip club.... fucked me knee up pretty good in a smash in the go karting am black n blue. went to the strip club first and last time. the lads had a group dance with the stag n i was left out with another bloke on the do. so had a dance, was pretty crap 3-4 mins. and fuck am i paying for it now the mrs went berserk. like ape shit packed her bags and told me it was over. i managed to talk her out of leaving me but this mornin she woke me up with a kick in the bad knee and left an a4 sheet of paper telling me what a dick i am etc how its as if id cheated on her etc. 

i tried to explain theres zero emotional involvement and its hardly like i went out n pulled some bird but alas im still in the dog house. =( shits all fucked up.


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2010)

fucking ell man. Shit. Ive never been to a stip club but have sen strippers in action at events, even the pretty ones are ropey as hell. Seems like ur lass is over reacting just a tad makes me wonder wot shes hiding lol. Hope stuff settels down soon mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2010)

i know mate ive tried to explain but im just gonna bite the bullet and take whatever. i love her to bits n dont want to split up over something this daft. but its up to her she holds the cards ive apologised and will be again for several hours this evening & for a long time forwards no doubt.

wish id never bothered. i mean ffs i could have just said no n lied to her but no cos stupid fuck that i am thinking that it was nothing to worry about told her in the first place. my heads battered


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2010)

well hopefully shed of had some time to think bout it and wot it really means (fuck all) and perhaps shell be a bit mellower laters.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2010)

one can only hope man. that or ill get in and me clothes will be in a bag or cut in half or somethin...


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2010)

thats a bit harsh tho mate shes not a redhead is she?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2010)

hahah no, brunette im hoping she'll have spoken to a few peeps and theyll have said its what goes on on stag do's but we'll see.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 26, 2010)

Crickey Don, not very fun. Seems totally daft, essentially just rather expensive pornography at the end of the day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2010)

yup one disaster to the next, story of my life man


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2010)

some women need to have drama in their life and if they not getting wot they neeed they blow up the nearest thing to extream proportions to fill the gap. Bet u can guess im pretty baked this morning. Did u see that sherlock on sunday by any chance? It was pretty good, I really liked it and I didnt think I would after seeing the ads for it lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2010)

yeah i watched ity on the iplayer last night was impressed it works really quite well in the modern time. 

drama still ongoing...


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i watched ity on the iplayer last night was impressed it works really quite well in the modern time.
> 
> drama still ongoing...


FFS Don, drama on the homestead.....shit is nothing though and if your girl don't realise then it's her loss. I mean why the fek would you tell her if you thought it was the same level as cheeting. Look at it this way, you trying to tell me she doesn't look at other blokes or occassionally thinks, hmmn, wouldn't mind a bit of that, or ooh, isn't that hunk on TV hunky....same fukking thing really.....it's not like you stuck her one.....sheeesh, I phoned my misses from a Brass House in the Dam at 3 in the morning once....naturally being in a brothel is slightly worse than a lap dance place (my old boss was obsessed with Brassers!) and she came round on that one....it'll just be a week or so of pain but if yer lass feels the same way you do she'll come round....good luck with it.

DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2010)

like lgp says its fine looking as long as its my bed u get into at the end of the day lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 28, 2010)

A truce was called last night world war III is on hold... things need to change, its highly possible i might be depressed apparently but i reckon its just i need to make some changes in my life to up the happy. things have been hard lately with her fam n bro etc but it just reached a boiling point. she's let the strip club thing go. i wasnt gonna let us break up over it.

ive come over all soppy hahah


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2010)

aww bless ya mate, glad things are somewhat better. I think once your body has got used to its new ragime your seratonin will level out.>>>>>>>>>>>> this buds for you.


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive come over all soppy hahah


At first I was like,,,,why's he smoking Soap bar??? then my anti-dyslexia software kicked in.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2010)

cheers lads yeah i go through phases of lifes a [email protected] then its ok for a bit, i was better when i was smoking everyday, i might go back to it full time. 

and D, I havent even seen or heard of anywhere i could buy soap in about 3 years.... thank [email protected] hahah last i heard of solids it was bars of slate for 350 a 7 Oz poncey euro bar.... the only difference to soap is its got more sand less diesel and its been pressed flatter. 

what we toking today fred<<<<< im gonna hit some sensi star


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2010)

im toking psycho and pollum very crumbly blonde hash. £25 for 2.6 g tho but worth it over any of the street "weeds" out there at least u kno u will geta stone off it lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2010)

i do like a nice blonde haha havent seen owt but squidgy and even then that was last year lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2010)

Its very nice but too easy to pig it all, the more u put in the smoother it tastes its lovely


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2010)

I just had a Casey Jones bong and will perhaps partake in some bubble hash in a bit....taking it easy today.


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2010)

at ur age D I would be taking it easy too lol. Many happy returns mate>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> at ur age D I would be taking it easy too lol. Many happy returns mate>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


your as young as the woman you feel Westy...you know that lad, hehe. Thanks for the wishes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2010)

wait what your birfday? im out the loop. many happy returns old bean!


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2010)

I read it in the 600 ive been meaning to wish the old boy all the best since then but was waiting for an inroad lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 29, 2010)

hey don a few of my mates from work are coming down your way for a stag weekend. so if you see a bunch of sniffed up scruffy bin men types walking about the toon talking like peter kay after a stroke then you know its our lot.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey don a few of my mates from work are coming down your way for a stag weekend. so if you see a bunch of sniffed up scruffy bin men types walking about the toon talking like peter kay after a stroke then you know its our lot.


lmao, they will surely fit well in with the Toon atmosphere!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2010)

hahahaha normally i would protest here but its fucking spot on. 

enjoy the Do willy and if you do end up at the jack the rippers, dont fucking tell her indoors!!!

top tip from the don....


----------



## DAMRAK (Jul 30, 2010)

nice colas for a 400....... very nice... good job


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2010)

?!?! i use a 600 but thanks anyway!


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2010)

DAMRAK said:


> nice colas for a 400....... very nice... good job





Don Gin and Ton said:


> ?!?! i use a 600 but thanks anyway!


that's just too funny, I love the Geordie humour, lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah thats the plan... am considering getting a 200w red enviro or i saw on ebay a complete 600w hps setup for £72 ish with reflector ballast n bulb i might just bite the bullet n spend some more cash i dont have :/


you aint stopped spending money either, whats the next upgrade? Loookinng good tho mate u could do with lowering the light a bit lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2010)

hahahahaah thats what money is for man.


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2010)

It pays for its self tho by many miles lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2010)

thast it does boyo! steak an beer for breakfast and i think im going to hit the bong for afters. god bless sundays! 

went old skool bean shopping this morning got me a panama sativa and sensi silver haze for shits n giggeties.

hope everyones havin a good weekend.

Don


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 1, 2010)

steak sounds good got none in tho...oh well i'll have to settle for a cheese toastie and a w/rhino wake and baake. i got some bubble gum bubblehash and some rhino bubble hash aswell..........good times


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2010)

never underestimate the humble toe bro i love that shit

christ lad w rhino and bubblegum hash thats asking for a written off afternoon!! good drills 

am gonna hit some purp sensi star or might kick my head right in with some blues muwhahahahaaaahahaaaa


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 1, 2010)

haha, i need more space before it pays for itself, so i exist on water and pasta


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2010)

well get your grow on fella! sack the flatmate buy tent lifes a good un!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 1, 2010)

Without owning this place my cupboards are as good as is possible without being caught by the landlord. My flower cab is only ever half full due to convenience, so i've been thinking of ways to make use of the space of late, but no ideas seem to be of much use


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2010)

i know man its a tricky balance believe you me i know...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ?!?! i use a 600 but thanks anyway!





Don Gin and Ton said:


> thast it does boyo! steak an beer for breakfast and i think im going to hit the bong for afters. god bless sundays!
> 
> went old skool bean shopping this morning got me a panama sativa and sensi silver haze for shits n giggeties.
> 
> ...





Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know man its a tricky balance believe you me i know...


You guys crack me up. Beer and steak for breakfast now thats my kinda wake up hahaahaa. Sign me up Donny. Life is good. 1bmm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> You guys crack me up. Beer and steak for breakfast now thats my kinda wake up hahaahaa. Sign me up Donny. Life is good. 1bmm



Damn straight 1BMM!

thats how i roll! why not treat yourself sometimes eh!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 3, 2010)

Im with you there brother. Life is just to damn short to be a miserable cunt. Must live like a king while we can ayy. lol off to tend me ladies peace 1bmm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2010)

word, ive had some shit going on thats made me sad but you know what 2 fingers to it. anyone wants to put me down i cut out my life. 

long as i got my lass and my girls im happy.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey bro long time. Just stumbled across your last post. GL BROTHER


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2010)

amen highlander! thanks for droppin in. hows the cave these days?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 4, 2010)

Cave is quite good, thanks for asking. Work is slowing down early this summer it seems though. Ordered some Mental Floss from seed boutique almost three weeks ago but I noticed they stopped advertising it (ran out I suppose) a few days after I ordered and my account info says awaiting payment. I'll just get them through hemp depot if they dont run out too, as soon as I come up with a few extra dollars. Shoot I was going to try and get them into the next flower run but I guess not lol. Thats ok I'm going to start going perpetual again...2 months between harvests is like watching paint dry. Later man! 

Going start a journal this fall.....I'll give you a yell brother. Good karma


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 4, 2010)

yeah highlander you know perpetual is the way. i'm averageing 3 1/2 - 4 oz every 2 week in metre square room with 1 400w hps and no bloom booster.............keeps me going.lol. . .....good luck with it mate.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 4, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> yeah highlander you know perpetual is the way. i'm averageing 3 1/2 - 4 oz every 2 week in metre square room with 1 400w hps and no bloom booster.............keeps me going.lol. . .....good luck with it mate.


Thats very cool Willy, I cant hit the 1 gpw with these strains. Ha ha And Ill bet it keeps you going too. I got empty jars all around and 2 weeks till harvest. I'd be really fooked if they were not 7 week strains


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 4, 2010)

i feel for you mate. waiting for a crop can be horrible when you got no smoke. its taken me along time to get my perpetual going smoothly with decent yeilds, i have tried loads of different things and had many ups and downs but i have just about cracked it i think. its been 2 years in the making...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Cave is quite good, thanks for asking. Work is slowing down early this summer it seems though. Ordered some Mental Floss from seed boutique almost three weeks ago but I noticed they stopped advertising it (ran out I suppose) a few days after I ordered and my account info says awaiting payment. I'll just get them through hemp depot if they dont run out too, as soon as I come up with a few extra dollars. Shoot I was going to try and get them into the next flower run but I guess not lol. Thats ok I'm going to start going perpetual again...2 months between harvests is like watching paint dry. Later man!
> 
> Going start a journal this fall.....I'll give you a yell brother. Good karma


yeah work always takes a nose dive in the summer months everyones out looking at totty and drinking hahah speakin of which it must be time for a cheeky mid work pint... 
just looked up the mental floss the write up had me cracked up man recommended 3-5 flosses a day hahaha looks tasty tho man nice colour and apparently a hash lovers choice!? let me know how you get on man or i guess ill see in the 600. im looking for killer hash producers!

good luck and positive vibes bro. get that perpetual rolling brother



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> yeah highlander you know perpetual is the way. i'm averageing 3 1/2 - 4 oz every 2 week in metre square room with 1 400w hps and no bloom booster.............keeps me going.lol. . .....good luck with it mate.


 thats a tidy score for a 400 willy man! 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i feel for you mate. waiting for a crop can be horrible when you got no smoke. its taken me along time to get my perpetual going smoothly with decent yeilds, i have tried loads of different things and had many ups and downs but i have just about cracked it i think. its been 2 years in the making...


im currently rationing myself the last of my last crop its dwindling but the thought of buying any of the crap floating about my end... no way no how haha

takes a while to dial your op in eh willy. once its there tho it all seems worth the struggle!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah work always takes a nose dive in the summer months everyones out looking at totty and drinking hahah speakin of which it must be time for a cheeky mid work pint...
> just looked up the mental floss the write up had me cracked up man recommended 3-5 flosses a day hahaha looks tasty tho man nice colour and apparently a hash lovers choice!? let me know how you get on man or i guess ill see in the 600. im looking for killer hash producers!
> 
> good luck and positive vibes bro. get that perpetual rolling brother
> ...


yeah don its been a mad few years but i got it sussed now i think. its like everytime i try something new i get a couple more grams. i have had mould problems, heat problems, nute problems and even cloning problems but i have worked my way through the thick of it. the main problem is when your doin single cola clones you have to get the size just right i am even toying with the idea of getting a 600...... 

thats shit about the weed situation mate how long till you get your crop on?
and where is westy, 5, oscar, las fingers and every other fucker? seems like this website has died a death.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2010)

ah man peeps come n go its the summer folks do outdoor shit hahaha i think a few fucked off to speedy seeds quite un secure site. and ya know some folk just get what info they need and shoot off. i know who's keepin it real here man! as im sure you do 

i hear you on the problems id say ive been through the majority but in fact weve both barely scratched the surface. haha wait till you get mites oh hahah the fuckers 

dude up to the 600 if you can get away with the extra heat your wasting grams not doing it. the increase in lumens is no where near the proprtional increase in watts 

stay up broseph!


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2010)

sweet baby jesus and the orphans.... no warning just in there with the ripples like some sort of tsunami wave shit. your a bad man fred, but that why we love ya


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2010)

well thought it was open season on fat girls lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man peeps come n go its the summer folks do outdoor shit hahaha i think a few fucked off to speedy seeds quite un secure site. and ya know some folk just get what info they need and shoot off. i know who's keepin it real here man! as im sure you do
> 
> i hear you on the problems id say ive been through the majority but in fact weve both barely scratched the surface. haha wait till you get mites oh hahah the fuckers
> 
> ...


 
yeah i know mate. i fear the bugs.......and there is all the other disease's and deficiencies. we just keep soldiering through. really westy has had the worst out of us all


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 5, 2010)

Ya baby if I cant find the hole, I'm going to pick a roll 



mr west said:


>


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2010)

roll her in flour and fuk the wet bits


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> roll her in flour and fuk the wet bits


ooh, not a pretty site first thing in the morgen.....haha.

yer mad as a box o frogs mate!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2010)

hahahah i like it classy almost... still tho you could lose the tv remote in there man


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2010)

Man, if she lets go of that right breast it's going to do her face some damage!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2010)

never mind black eyes, crushed skulls !?!?!


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2010)

Suffercation id say lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyone up to try and guess the strain of some bag seed??

History...found three seeds in a bag of very good weed four years ago when I was still shelling out for smoke. 

Germed them a bit ago, got one to pop...healthy long sprout

It's a girl!!! Stogies for everyone 

Description...I remember the buds being very solid with a fruity taste and nice n potent. Best bag of weed that I had bought prolly, must of been thinking of growing at the time if I kept the seeds lol

Now...she is very much on the indica side, nodes are pretty tight together and not much branching on the colas, very fruity smell in flower starting to mellow out just a bit now. 

These pics are from day 25. I'll try and snap a couple of what she looks like now. Got a bunch of her babies in dirt too.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 6, 2010)

This is day 37......


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2010)

Def looks indica dominant if anything, so I would guess at it having an Afghani heritage of some sort.....but not really a fekking clue as far as specifics....looks jubbly!!!

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2010)

hmmmmm well now... as D says indi dom, orange hairs the odd double saw blade serrated leaf, light green hue. Out of my ( somewhat shaky knowledge ) ill shoot at cali orange possibly crossed with somethin. how fruity smelling was it? we talking tropical like c99 or fruity like ak47

either way looks pretty damn good highlander!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 7, 2010)

Very fruity smelling. Not really tropical like my sativa vortex cut, but more like my blueberrys with the strong fruity berry smell. Starting to have to stick the schnozz right into the bagseeds flowers to get a good wiff, but all you have to do is brush your hand across the BBs and it smells like you dove into them

I have another clue for us...checked the trics today for shits and giggles (its only day 38 ), and they were mostly cloudy, not to much clear left except down lower, and a few ambers. She appears to have started her hulking up stage a few days ago so maybe we are looking at a 7 wk indica? I thought her hairs were turning orange kinda early 

The last set of pics were taken after she was watered and sprayed for mites. She does have kind of a high leaf to calyx ratio though

Good token all. I may have empty jars but its been a hell of a kief storm this week at the cave lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2010)

kief for the god damn win bro i went out to watch the footy this after with a mate n he had some rather nice home grown hed picked up it was surprisingly tastey. apparently his local sellers refuse to touch the chinese grown stuff. 

a 7 week indica eh id still go with ak47 or perhaps 48 maybe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

thought long n hard bout posting but heres an update!

View attachment 1088587

livers
cherry cheese
bubblegum

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM its ON


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 9, 2010)

Good man! What's with those little wires on the pots, hanging?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

LST fella, im only using 1 wire at the moment but in a week or two the rest will be holding down the stem, i considered fimming and decided to try something new. just the beginning of the scrog


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah, that would make sense, and help explain the craziness i was seeing on the plants at the front. Silly me. What size scrog are you going for?


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2010)

boom indeed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Ah, that would make sense, and help explain the craziness i was seeing on the plants at the front. Silly me. What size scrog are you going for?


120 x 120 ish probably more like 115 x 115. 4 plants, auto pots & air pots. not sure if ill do bubblegum or cherry cheese, id like to do 2 of each but i dont know if they'll need roughly the same level of nutes i dont want to fry 2 of them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

westy man i need you to do a dummy step by step on how to blow up the pics man


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 9, 2010)

That's a nice size scrog! i've just got a small 20x50cm scrog on each dwc tub, but i want bigger, and more variety of bud per harvest. Been thinking about autopots and coco of late, although still leaves me with worry about their reliability and coco to deal with.

To do a picture, i'd:

1. attach picture
2. preview post
3. open the previewed attachment in a new window by middle click or right click and click open in new tab/window
4. copy images url
5. remove attachment from post through the manage attachment button
6. then type {img}https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1088587d1281350174-1st-seed-grow-cowboy-style-dscf5436.jpg{/img} replacing the squigly brackets for square ones [ ] the bit in the middle of the two sets of tags is the url of the picture


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

sweet ta im going to put that in the notes bit cos i will forget...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> westy man i need you to do a dummy step by step on how to blow up the pics man


Ha ha me too. Looking good Don. Bondage, huh??? Very nice. 

I switched things up this time around, as it just so happened to be a mostly sativa run, with screens (12"x12" way behind the times up in these hills so dont know what that is in metric, sorry) over each individual plant. Well not quite all...got sick of making the fooking screens lol. Next run will be back to chunky indicas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

as for reliability and dealing with coco i imagine there will be little problem but we'll see eh. i have bought a filter for the res so hopefully i shouldnt experience any problems with nutes blocking the valve. i reckon that probably the biggest issue you might encounter. 

im making the scrog screen out of my old tent poles btw


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2010)

i just insert the pic then preview the ppost and then get the image code from the pic and inert it in the image insert box thingy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ha ha me too. Looking good Don. Bondage, huh??? Very nice.
> 
> I switched things up this time around, as it just so happened to be a mostly sativa run, with screens (12"x12" way behind the times up in these hills so dont know what that is in metric, sorry) over each individual plant. Well not quite all...got sick of making the fooking screens lol. Next run will be back to chunky indicas


yup tie the bitches tight and let em rip. im mostly indica this run tho the cherry cheese might be more ativa we'll see im hoping for a good variation in the pack of beans. its heaths black rose for the colour so im expecting some pink buds.

man thats a lot of screens to make lol i was thinking about mini ones myself but thought they'd be just too much work trying to water them.

and btw screw the metric system i work in ounces inches and feet brother


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 9, 2010)

Ha ha cool


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2010)

Did we not have a book running on how long Don would be able to stay a non-grower, haha.

IMO, it is better to upload pictures to your albums, then just copy and paste the picture into the post you want. You can then post in quick replies with pictures as well.

AND/ The main reason I start doing this.....if you ever got a fit of the "Para Pete's" you can simply go into your album and delete the whole thing. This will also mean that in your journals all the pictures will disappear as well...whereas if you post a pic straight into an advanced reply, you cannot delete that pic after a certain time I don't think....

ach man, each to their own eh!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 9, 2010)

Girls haven't been up long so they are a little drowsy and the pics are not the best but you get the drift. 

Ice on the left Vortex on the right


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2010)

ive been posting pic over 11 thousand posts now i think im well beonde any kind of wiping myself off of the riu servers lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

good tip highlander tho i think if it comes to it and the po po are in my crib im just going to hold my hands up and say fair cop.

really like the chicken wire miniscrogs man nice idea! fat heads on em too. how far off are they?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 9, 2010)

Day 40 on those little girls with both strains being done 49-51 days. Must be noone entered Ice in the med cup out in cali this summer cause even though the vortex is nice the ice beats it in every catagory. And if I take it 8 wks its just to damn potent lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

ive had some ice in the uk a good while back its so oily. nice but really thick stone. i need a little more clarity lol

nice work tho bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 9, 2010)

Ha ha with my legit business I can get as toasted as prefer...not to much clarity needed with what I do for the most part lol. 

Im thinking Don works were he can shoot the shit with his brothers when he wants...very nice! you dont need one of those donut things for your seat yet though do ya bro ha ha jk


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking nice Don, The way i make pics big is, just do what you're doing and click on the pic so its big on the screen then right click on it then edit you post and just paste it into the text and save changes voila big pics. repeat with as many pics as you like. I hope that makes sense


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 9, 2010)

If you don't wanna edit the post just copy and paste it in the quick reply box at the bottom of the page, 

like so


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

amen to cloudy work!!!

i work in an office with shall we say like minded people hahaha. they benefit from my 'learning' on RIU 

and no im good for a rubber ring the farmer giles dont give me any jip  lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

ello oscar man! yeah i think ive got it. just need somethin worth showing off now haha.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 10, 2010)

looking good don. i got bubblegum in aswell its at about 8 week with a fat as coke can cola. i'm gonna attempt a mini scrog with it in about 4 week soon as i finish the auto cloner that i'm building. i'll throw a pic up when i'm done.

oh and that cherry cheese sounds really good too.....got a link for em?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2010)

word willy! 

yeah bubblegum was one of the first i grew ever and i cant wait to get em in flower! in the autopots & airpots under the scrog its going to be a wicked show so stay tuned bro

cherry cheese came from potpimp.com http://www.potpimp.com/class/showproduct.php?product=48&title=uk-cherry-cheese&cat=31

im hoping for a wicked keeper from the pack. im sure the fairy will be busy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 11, 2010)

Just registered at pot pimp. Dont have time to go on at the moment, but will check it out in a bit 

Thanks Don!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

no worries man

the forums a bit small but theres some good heads on it but the main reason i joined was the frankly outstanding strain selection.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 11, 2010)

Just browsed through briefly but outstanding strain selection may be an understatement lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

i know right!? stuff no other seedbank has any chance of getting and its at very reasonable prices. freebies a plenty too man


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 11, 2010)

i'm on it like a fat kid on cake......in comfort eating mode.......crying and covered in chocolate lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 11, 2010)

LMFAO........hey Don buddy this site is pretty cool! Lots of weed wisdom over there. Having a pot of coffee and nice little kief and weed parfait and cracking up one side and down the other reading some of this shite. 

11-06-2009, 03:25 PM 
matthewriot 
Guest
Posts: n/a 






*Re: BAR NONE STRAIN OF TOP POTENCY* 
Heya smoketilluchoke my UK brotha! You were lagged as fuckkk the other day missed out on some good scratching.

Man Imagine that something from Northern Lights and Haze is strong noooo way couldnt be its not a fucking og kush cut from swerve nooooo wayyyy. Give me a fucking break, DoggyStyle. Reminds me of how the TGA kids crawl up Subcool's ass while he makes a bunch of shit crosses.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 11, 2010)

And the fruity smelling quick finishing indica bag seed girl is taking on a slight skunky undertone.

I'll let ya'll updated with the clues as they pop up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i'm on it like a fat kid on cake......in comfort eating mode.......crying and covered in chocolate lol


 hahahah hell yeah squeeeeel pigggy 


Highlanders cave said:


> LMFAO........hey Don buddy this site is pretty cool! Lots of weed wisdom over there. Having a pot of coffee and nice little kief and weed parfait and cracking up one side and down the other reading some of this shite.
> kief and weed parfait eh damn that sounds good. im gonna get a buddy over this week coming and do us some fillet steaks in cheesey cannabutter but i really should look into branching out in the edibles department. they sound tasty
> 11-06-2009, 03:25 PM
> matthewriot
> ...


 hahah theres no messing about they make top draw crosses nothin less.


Highlanders cave said:


> And the fruity smelling quick finishing indica bag seed girl is taking on a slight skunky undertone.
> 
> I'll let ya'll updated with the clues as they pop up.


 sweet bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 12, 2010)

WTF!

So in the last couple of days my Blueberry cut that I have been running for almost three years, is taking on distinct characteristics of my keeper Void cut that I call Purple 10


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 12, 2010)

I was super pissed at first but I guess I'll roll with it. That Void cut was a keeper for a reason....freakishly frosty with good potency and taste, but the weirdest thing about that cut is the way the calyxs stack on top of each other to finally end up looking like one big long calyx about the size of an infants finger.

Yield looks to be higher like in the range of between half again as much and twice as much...they have another week and a half or so to go, so this could be interesting.

But foook!! that BB was in my stable for so long for a reason 

Later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2010)

damn you lost your BB cut then ? flowered out? TGA Void right? look tasty that one but TGA is off the menu for the forseeable tho i have a couple of chernobyl i keep meaning to get started


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 12, 2010)

Ya I hear you. I'm still trying to get away from tga stuff myself. Had 4 tga strains last winter and about a million phenos to work through. Narrowed it down to the Void keeper, a sativa Vortex keeper, a sativa Qleaner cut that might be better than the vortex and an indica Qleaner pheno keeper.

Got my eye on a couple of new strains but even though I may have a pot to piss in, I'm so broke right now lol can't even afford new beans  oiu vay
Better to have weed and no money than the other way around. Start harvesting this next batch next week....Smaller yield than normally but it will still be well over a lb.

Ya I remember your DQ from last winter. Lot of my tga phenos did the same thing towards the end also. 

Cheers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2010)

yeah the strains could deffo have been refined to a little more uniformed set of pheno's but hey they're fun to work out eh

yeah late naners is a biatch too


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 12, 2010)

i never jumped on the tga band wagon, i still hold some interest for querkle tho.....one day i'll give it ago..


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2010)

band wagons are never very comfortable anyways, will! lol. I must say I am happy with the Deep Purple Querkle the fairy dropped off...although i laid a couple more beans down and nothing has shown for a few days....prey to the ganja gods.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 12, 2010)

If you see a band wagon you are too late


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 13, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> If you see a band wagon you are too late


lol true, very true.lol....hows it going oscar mate? been missin your thread popping up..........


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 13, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> lol true, very true.lol....hows it going oscar mate? been missin your thread popping up..........


i aint growing atm so my thread has kinda died. alls good mate, you? i was gonna do a quick grow but theres no such thing as a quick one from scratch.


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> i aint growing atm so my thread has kinda died. alls good mate, you? i was gonna do a quick grow but theres no such thing as a quick one from scratch.


a quick fifteen week sprint lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 14, 2010)

just plodding along and that. i was thinking about getting my mate too veg me a load of clones then banging em in a seperate tent for a quick grow, just like a nine week thing. but from seed is defo 15+ weeks.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey hey got a couple of packs of Mental Floss on the way! Ordered from sensible seeds and should be here in a week or two 

That Bloid or blue void or what ever the fook I end calling it is morphing into a pretty impressive gal. I'll post some pics of them later next week.....about to head off to a nice comfy beach for a sanity break for a few days. I guess thats about the most I can ever leave my garden for lol

Oh yeah, I gave my buddy some cuts this past winter and he made himself an army of nice girls for his guerrilla grow, so I'll just get a cutting back of my original Blueberry and reveg it

Catch you all later


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 14, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> just plodding along and that. i was thinking about getting my mate too veg me a load of clones then banging em in a seperate tent for a quick grow, just like a nine week thing. but from seed is defo 15+ weeks.


It wouldn't be from seed coz i gave a mate my genetics to keep going for me so all i have to do is get some cuts. he's got cheese, psychosis and livers mothers i gave him on the condition i can have cuts back when i want em. i reckon i could get a crop in 10 weeks, 9 rooted cuts veg em a week and flower for 9 or 8 for the livers but i'd veg livers for 2 weeks coz it don't stretch as much as cheese and psychosis. i miss it


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> It wouldn't be from seed coz i gave a mate my genetics to keep going for me so all i have to do is get some cuts. he's got cheese, psychosis and livers mothers i gave him on the condition i can have cuts back when i want em. i reckon i could get a crop in 10 weeks, 9 rooted cuts veg em a week and flower for 9 or 8 for the livers but i'd veg livers for 2 weeks coz it don't stretch as much as cheese and psychosis. i miss it


Itchin to get on it for sure bru^^


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 15, 2010)

seems as if you have put some proper thought into it mate.......i dont blame you for missin it mate especially with them genetics at your disposal.......


oh and before i forget does anyone know the best way to post some bud? i need to save a friend of mine lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2010)

depends how much mate, u dont want it smelling so allot of wrapping. A small jar is ideal.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 15, 2010)

have you ever done it mate? i was thinking smell proof baggy with a couple of grams but how do i post it i.e. next day, recorded or just normal post?


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2010)

yeah ive done it lots over the years now overnight is best so its not hanging around smelling lol. id double wrapp it a few time to make sure lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 20, 2010)

it is most definately ON. tent is setup babies are in basking in the 600W or should i say baking its 28c in there :/ 

also minor irritation the air pots dont fit in the fucking autopots. unless i cut them down which is a right fanny on.

realised i needed a reducer and some new ducting so have ordered it and it should be here tomorrow. so hopefully the gals wont be crispy fried.

all told the new setup has come to just shy of 600 nicker. happy birthday to me! ( i sat in my tent o a deckchair with a glass of champagne and a dutch felt awesome!! ) ive missed this so freakin much.

proper update tomorrow when ive got all the gubbins stuck to the tent roof.

pin your lids back its gonna be epic


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2010)

We would expect nothing but epic Mr Donny!!! Good darts son.

DST


----------



## bender420 (Aug 20, 2010)

My mate Donny, how it goes brother. Been a minute now. Give me the update, what's fresh with you. I finally got my garden crackin again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 20, 2010)

amen brothers! its cost a bloody fortune but it was money gladly spent. ill put up pics tomorrow bender matey. glad to see you back in action


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 20, 2010)

yeah boi, its on like donkey kong lol......hey don i just finished building my aero-cloner i dont remember if i told you about it or not. anyway i've thrown some cuttings in off the first rhino punch mother (thats what i'm gonna call it for now). and i have also been down to my mates and extended the veg space so its plenty new genetics for me haha. gonna have to get the seed shopping list out.


----------



## bender420 (Aug 20, 2010)

sweet. looking forward to your pictures. very happy to see you are gardening sticky yum yum again.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it is most definately ON. tent is setup babies are in basking in the 600W or should i say baking its 28c in there :/
> 
> also minor irritation the air pots dont fit in the fucking autopots. unless i cut them down which is a right fanny on.
> 
> ...


Ah nice thats very cool brother...come to think of it, I've only seen a pic or maybe two of your gals since I've been here. I'm there! Not watching anyones grow really at the moment anyways. Well, the work day is done, time to break out some kief...I'll fill a bowl of some in honor of your grow Godfather


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 21, 2010)

hahahah your too kind im nee godfather, i just love what i do.

am sitting impatiently waiting for the ballast to kick up. the girls were really beginning to wilt unde rthe heat in there, so excuse the shabby start lads. these girls really have had it rough, messed up light shedules first home was a cardboard box in a cupboard with no fresh air lol. ill be amazed if they turn out half decent.

tick followed tock followed tick.......


----------



## mconn333 (Aug 21, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> seems as if you have put some proper thought into it mate.......i dont blame you for missin it mate especially with them genetics at your disposal.......
> 
> 
> oh and before i forget does anyone know the best way to post some bud? i need to save a friend of mine lol


 

my uncle ships me buds, double bagged and burried in high grade dark roast coffee. but that is within the U.S


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 21, 2010)

alright don mate ive been having a look at potpimp i noticed when i was reading old threads that most people have been banned. wierd eh? they got some good beans tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 21, 2010)

i've known buds to turn up in the post and i've known them to disappear too. i think posties have sticky green fingers sometimes... little glass jars and gaffer tape 

easy there willy! yeah there was some infighting at potpimp some peeps got pinched some peeps didn't get paid some didn't get orders its a long story. the bean choice is amazing nothing but top quality crosses. ive got a few beans you cant buy. heaths black rose & bog's sour bubble cross

so on with the show!

ive been looking at the babes and ive confirmed ive got a bubblegum male but so far looks like none of the cherry cheese are boys. bit gutted but at least i can cross the cherry cheese to it and i think ill probably spluff on the livers too.


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2010)

big it up!!


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2010)

Happy Dayz Donny. Lots of growth on those yins for sure. So where is the deck chair? I want a pic of the deck chair in situ? lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2010)

hahaha i took the deck chair out but i can pop it back in for shits n giggles.

. temps are tip top in there now 22c but i have only got one of the 600 in there on presently i think 1200w for veg may be a touch overkill.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha i took the deck chair out but i can pop it back in for shits n giggles.
> 
> . temps are tip top in there now 22c but i have only got one of the 600 in there on presently i think 1200w for veg may be a touch overkill.


you should be flying through with 2 600w for flowering tho.....you must be buzzin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2010)

mate i cant wait to pull the trigger on this. i might actually sex wee a little.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mate i cant wait to pull the trigger on this. i might actually sex wee a little.


 
haha i am gonna have too upgrade too a 600w myself, i may have too run mine with a cooltube tho..

you still rationing buds mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2010)

man i totally recommend these over the cooltube http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=1&Product_Code=clss

the difference in lumen output from the 400 to the 600 is crazy like 55,000 to 95,000 but only going up 200w. westy just upped and he's getting stonking results. nowt new there though 

aye im still rationing my last crop i think ive got about a Q to see me till choptime... i am refusing to buy any though. might do if i get desperate dan....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 22, 2010)

well i have just cropped quite a variety black russian, bubblegum, blue cheese and devil is for the chop next friday........infact i reckon i may have some spare


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2010)

I defo reconmend thoses coolsatr hoods man, saved my grow lol. Looking to get another one soon, as i am a new 600w ballast too. Its never ending the tweeking and improvements u can make to ur grow op. I love it, muchbetter than collecting things lliike shoes or bags lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> well i have just cropped quite a variety black russian, bubblegum, blue cheese and devil is for the chop next friday........infact i reckon i may have some spare


 awesome! your black russian was looking fantastic last i checked, any latest snaps of her?


mr west said:


> I defo reconmend thoses coolsatr hoods man, saved my grow lol. Looking to get another one soon, as i am a new 600w ballast too. Its never ending the tweeking and improvements u can make to ur grow op. I love it, muchbetter than collecting things lliike shoes or bags lol.


i know a ballast and reflector that need a good home  and yeah fuck shoes n handbags ive got a fridge full of beans! and a cupboard full of jars (noticeably empty admittedly haha)

come on the toon!!!!!! 6- 0 villa.


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2010)

get in, nice to see the toon starting as they mean to go on


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> awesome! your black russian was looking fantastic last i checked, any latest snaps of her?
> 
> no mate none before she got the big chop. i got her hanging up in my bedroom at the min waiting for it to dry.....


----------



## jamNburn (Aug 22, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> seems as if you have put some proper thought into it mate.......i dont blame you for missin it mate especially with them genetics at your disposal.......
> 
> 
> oh and before i forget does anyone know the best way to post some bud? i need to save a friend of mine lol


 ....
the vacuum sealers used for food are great.. Clean the exterior of the bag with alcohol when your done tho..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> get in, nice to see the toon starting as they mean to go on


 hahah it came as quite a shock believe i think most of the toon is shocked. gonna be a few sore heeds at graft the morrow


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Don Gin and Ton said:
> 
> 
> > awesome! your black russian was looking fantastic last i checked, any latest snaps of her?
> ...


----------



## jamNburn (Aug 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah it came as quite a shock believe i think most of the toon is shocked. gonna be a few sore heeds at graft the morrow
> 
> 
> ONEeyedWILLY444 said:
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2010)

yeah i know they're out there but i think id have a hard job explaining why i have one if it came down heavy lol


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2010)

Class act for the Toon, saw the game on the box last night...admittedly Aston Villa looked like a bunch of girls. Good to see though!! You ever go to the games Don?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> [
> wooop woop so you rocking the rhino/punch out next run?
> 
> well a few testers to start with mate then once i have picked a pheno i will churn out a load


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Class act for the Toon, saw the game on the box last night...admittedly Aston Villa looked like a bunch of girls. Good to see though!! You ever go to the games Don?


 i know man it was a belter, toon screaming if shola scores were on the pitch hahahah yeah i go to a few when i can but the tickets are steep, tho if we do well this season im getting a season ticket...but shhhhhhhhh dont tell the mrs....


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Don Gin and Ton said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im lookin forward to poppin those myself cant wait to a have the variety back in me jars man.


its wierd for me cos i dont usually stray from the fem seeds because of past space issues but having extended my veg room i will be once again weeding out the males....just hoping for some good phenos....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2010)

hopefully therell be a good male to use, im excited to get into the breeding side if this thing


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 23, 2010)

nice one don cant wait to see the results of ur 1200w  congrats on the old start up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2010)

cheers man. me either bro. you back in the saddle yourself yet? feel free not to answer


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 23, 2010)

not yet my friend but soon cometh the high grade again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2010)

good crack fingerez!


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2010)

Mornin Don.....looks like Liverpool could be fighting relegation this year!!! What a joke!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2010)

mornin chief! hahahah we were the same last year bru now look at us. nothings for certs in the prem now even the big boys screw up. its the chelski's/ man u shited that grab an early hold and dont wobble that take it. liverpool have been off for a couple of seasons now but i doubt highly theyll go down lol 

babes in the hood


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2010)

Can't see picture Donny!!^^^ that's the second post where I cannae see the pic you have posted...mmmn. Spidermites at the server again....grrr


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2010)

balls  hmm i posted it and it was there this morning but when i got to work.... gremlins in the works


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 24, 2010)

morning everyone........wake and bake cheese


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2010)

hmmmmm cheesey breakfast eh! noice. think im going to have a little bifta for dinner purp sensi star, only its not so work friendly if you get me haha


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey guys new 2 this site and new 2 growing, iv got 2 plants in a closet lined with tin foil under a 250wt cfl grow light and a small 6 inch fan, they are 3 weeks old now and about 4 inches high and 4 inches wide they are just growing there 4th set of nodes but all the nodes are very close together i'm pairnoid that the plant is not growing as quick as it should hight wise. The plants are looking quite bushy and compact and look perfectly healthy.
My bulb is like 4 inches away from the plants and has been since re-poted at just over 1 week sorry I can't post an image as I am on my I phone any advice wud be much appriciated ty


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2010)

Man, even some of the stuff I thought I had saved of the cheese, when I picked up a few of the buds that were too small to hang, there was a load of white crawley things underneath them....grrr....so that lot got flushed down the toilet.....BTW, It's quite hard to flush weed down the toilet, needs a couple of flushes, just in case you are ever in that situation, haha. Gonna have to wait around 12 weeks until my next cheese harvest now....god that cheese monkey is on my back now!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2010)

Smoke star said:


> Hey guys new 2 this site and new 2 growing, iv got 2 plants in a closet lined with tin foil under a 250wt cfl grow light and a small 6 inch fan, they are 3 weeks old now and about 4 inches high and 4 inches wide they are just growing there 4th set of nodes but all the nodes are very close together i'm pairnoid that the plant is not growing as quick as it should hight wise. The plants are looking quite bushy and compact and look perfectly healthy.
> My bulb is like 4 inches away from the plants and has been since re-poted at just over 1 week sorry I can't post an image as I am on my I phone any advice wud be much appriciated ty


Tight nodes during veg is what you want. You may just have an indica strain which can be short. When you switch to 12/12 the plant will stretch.

PS: Remove the tinfoil, it is not good!!! It will cause heat problems, heat spots, etc. You are better with white walls, or mylar.


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok thanks for the advice bro a few ppl have said that but I just ain't got round 2 goin buyin sum Mylar yet lol. Is every thing else I'm doing sound ok 2 u? Should a plant at 3 weeks not be over 4 inches or does it jus depend on the type of strain?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2010)

Smoke star said:


> Hey guys new 2 this site and new 2 growing, iv got 2 plants in a closet lined with tin foil under a 250wt cfl grow light and a small 6 inch fan, they are 3 weeks old now and about 4 inches high and 4 inches wide they are just growing there 4th set of nodes but all the nodes are very close together i'm pairnoid that the plant is not growing as quick as it should hight wise. The plants are looking quite bushy and compact and look perfectly healthy.
> My bulb is like 4 inches away from the plants and has been since re-poted at just over 1 week sorry I can't post an image as I am on my I phone any advice wud be much appriciated ty


 sup smokestar! youd probably get more response in the beginners section, but to me it sounds like your doing just fine. the tight nodes is actually a good thing means your lights are close enough to not have stretched girls and ensures youll have nice fat colas. 

top advice is to start a journal and get some pics up folks will help you all you need fella! good luck n happy growing


DST said:


> Man, even some of the stuff I thought I had saved of the cheese, when I picked up a few of the buds that were too small to hang, there was a load of white crawley things underneath them....grrr....so that lot got flushed down the toilet.....BTW, It's quite hard to flush weed down the toilet, needs a couple of flushes, just in case you are ever in that situation, haha. Gonna have to wait around 12 weeks until my next cheese harvest now....god that cheese monkey is on my back now!!!


ah man i feel for ya bro its a feckin nightmare bugs in the op, me n westy battled mites for what seemed like forever but your getting it on all fronts. thrips aphids gnats you need a plague of locusts or somethin tho they eat crops so maybe lady birds by the million!?! haha your doin the right thing clearing out n scrubbing down. just gotta make sure you quarantine the mothers if your keeping them. 

once youve had the cheese the rest are like drinking the mid price wines on the list at a restaurant. ive only had a couple on par with it nothing much better and then theyre usually crosses lol


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man i feel for ya bro its a feckin nightmare bugs in the op, me n westy battled mites for what seemed like forever but your getting it on all fronts. thrips aphids gnats you need a plague of locusts or somethin tho they eat crops so maybe lady birds by the million!?! haha your doin the right thing clearing out n scrubbing down. just gotta make sure you quarantine the mothers if your keeping them.
> 
> once youve had the cheese the rest are like drinking the mid price wines on the list at a restaurant. ive only had a couple on par with it nothing much better and then theyre usually crosses lol


True, the cheese surely is a fine vintage, although my OG, CJ, and HB are up there with it imo, each with their own special characteristics..... All my clones, seedlings, etc, are inside my house. They get sprayed regularly as well...taking no chances...

I tend not to do mothers, I just clone on....although sometimes I wish I did.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2010)

aye there are some really fine strains out now strong enough to make you trip balls, well certain ones have made my brain fizz like a sparkler. im just looking for a nice comfy strain i can toke up with that isnt going to break me a new one every time i hit it haha

hope ya indoor stay clear of bugs bru.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2010)

so i went and did a little sexing in the tent ive got 2 deffo male bubble gum well one now ive binned the weaker looking one and a male cherry cheese 6 definate girls and the rest the jury is still out on.

the cherry cheddder has a few pheno's n sadly it doesnt smell too much in veg but i live in hope. failing that ill have to hope for a male black rose to cross with the cheese if the fairy stilll has my number.

think a celebratory bong might be in order


----------



## mr west (Aug 24, 2010)

i aint heard from the cheese fairy in ages. Im sure she still has ur number tho


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 25, 2010)

the cheese fairy lerks in the shadows and knows when u need something lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2010)

ive heard she stalks lorry drivers on motorway embankments waiting to pounce haha. 

hows things LGP, westy tells me your on some real life farmville ting at the mo?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 25, 2010)

morning don and congrats on the males.


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

The Princess didnt go to the farm today as the bus driver drove straight past her this morning. So shes killing strangers on the playstation lmao gotta love call of duty online lol. Now u got some men don how u gonna keep em till the times right? Cuz they will start spluffing boout a week or so too early from wot ive found lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 25, 2010)

once all the sacks have formed and the first few start to open i cut off a branch and leave it in a jar of water leaning over a piece of paper. they will open and drop pollen on the paper.....all you need to do is leave it in sunlight and collect pollen everyday.......this is how i did my breeding.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> morning don and congrats on the males.


 easy willy cheers yeah im pretty chuffed just hope its a decent cheezey pheno now


mr west said:


> The Princess didnt go to the farm today as the bus driver drove straight past her this morning. So shes killing strangers on the playstation lmao gotta love call of duty online lol. Now u got some men don how u gonna keep em till the times right? Cuz they will start spluffing boout a week or so too early from wot ive found lol


bus drivers the world over are universally [email protected] 

i love COD ive not had anything in my xbox other than it for months now, new one out next month !!!! WOOOT im going to take a day off get baked and play. 

well im new to all this pollen spluffing so ill probably be askin loadsa Q's im going to re read through Fdd's seed production tutorial again. so whats the crack the males will pop sack a week before the girls hit 9 weeks or what? ill probably end up pollenating the second round of the perpetual if thats the case or theyll be immature seeds right?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> once all the sacks have formed and the first few start to open i cut off a branch and leave it in a jar of water leaning over a piece of paper. they will open and drop pollen on the paper.....all you need to do is leave it in sunlight and collect pollen everyday.......this is how i did my breeding.


top tip! cheers man! and its an old film case to keep em in the fridge or freezer? i hear it doesnt last that long tho


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 25, 2010)

i never tried too save any to be honest i much prefered to use it fresh. think what westy means is pollen will be dropping from the males before the females are ready to be spluffed on...but its only about a week give or take a few days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah i spose as most things are better fresh eh. im sure the poll will be reet in the fridge or freezer for a week. all i really need them for.

i remember now how i disliked the sexing part of growing. not knowing how many chicks your going to have vs how many you want lol still only for a little while


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah but at least now your happy to see a male....


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

I think best time for spluffin on buds is bout week 3, thats wot ive been doing anyway. Gives the seeds time to grow ready for harvest.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 25, 2010)

i agree mate. i read it takes 5 weeks ish for seeds to mature fully.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2010)

im just happy im back doing this ive missed it so much it was killing me seeing all you guys growing wicked dope.

week 3 eh westy! im making a little quick guide


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2010)

I have aslo read that a common way is to mix your pollen with flour, 1 part pollen 10 parts flour. Mix that together and it helps if you are covering a larger area...of course it also depends on how you apply your pollen as well I guess. Nice tip from Will though1!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2010)

hey don whats up....No Void cross in my BB. Its the new nutes I started using last generation.

Hope you don't mind if I throw some pics up brotha


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice highlanders cave fuck i need some of that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2010)

DAMN highlander that looks awesome smoke mate. really top notch  done to perfection remind my fried brain what strain is that?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 26, 2010)

i agree that is some sexy looking bud right there


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2010)

Thats the Blueberry I have had going for a few years. Pretty much everyones favorite, flavor and potency is all there

Thought it had crossed with my Void cause this run it exploded with giant calyxs and looked alot like the void but its the new nutes baby. She doesnt like anything FF no matter how small a dosage so I ran plain water for quite a while and it did fine but now I'm working with the local hydro guys own nutes called Cornucopia I'm liking what I'm seeing.

Thanks westy man fer biggen it up!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 26, 2010)

fucking best looking blueberry i ever seen man rep+


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks guys very cool. They are coming down as we speak....my house smells pretty sweet right now.

Pure fire in the bowl at the moment...Ice. That last pic in the group of pictures is my ice cut


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2010)

man that is the best blueberry ive seen too it looks amazing. +rep that man! it wont let me


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 27, 2010)

yeah herindoors just seen that blueberry and her exact words were "what the fuck is that? i want some" haha bless her the mouthy bitch


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2010)

brief update no where near as exciting as DST n Westy's but anyway...


3rd pic is the livers mum, ive not seen a plant wanting to flower as bad as this not just a few pre flowers but mountains with baby calyx's all over her


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 27, 2010)

hhhhhmmmm livers hahaha.....now all we need is a strain called "onions" or "bacon" and were good to go.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2010)

hahah i hate liver its the texture i cant deal with its making me boke just thinking about it. tho i do like pate haha


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2010)

lovelly lovely lovelyes


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 27, 2010)

i like a bit ofliver with bacon hhhmmm offal


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 27, 2010)

Your babies are growing up Don...bet it feels good to be back in the saddle! 

Ya prolly said already but when are you flippen them


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 27, 2010)

right i'm of too the post office


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> lovelly lovely lovelyes


 cheers broseph!


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i like a bit ofliver with bacon hhhmmm offal


 only offal ill touch is haggis, odd bit of black pud 


Highlanders cave said:


> Your babies are growing up Don...bet it feels good to be back in the saddle!
> Ya prolly said already but when are you flippen them


 you aint kidding man ive missed it so much i just want to flip them mnow but i know i should wait another week by the size of them 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> right i'm of too the post office


 WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh pretty post girl leave me some seeds...sensi said within 10 business days, its day 10, back in a sec......................

Oiy vay soon hopefully


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks great Don! That livers sure is bursting a few oot! I bet you are a happy chap look at that pretty lot!


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2010)

my livvers i just havested had seeds in the preflowers all up the stems lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Oh pretty post girl leave me some seeds...sensi said within 10 business days, its day 10, back in a sec......................
> 
> Oiy vay soon hopefully


 you must have had your magic beans by now highlander???


DST said:


> Looks great Don! That livers sure is bursting a few oot! I bet you are a happy chap look at that pretty lot!


 man im happpy as a pig in ..... but ill be probably twice maybe thrice as happy in about 3 weeks. i need to go n do some more sexing this weekend then take half of them out to go into my old veg area or theyll be too big in 3 weeks when their due to go in lol. perpetual gardening truly does make you good at planning ahead well ish....


mr west said:


> my livvers i just havested had seeds in the preflowers all up the stems lol


 that is possibly the craziest thing i have heard weed do in my time as a grower. have you popped any of them westy were they viable you think?


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2010)

Westy, did you find that the pre flower sack with the seed in it was actually brown? I have had this happen before and the calyx was completely brown, then I have seen the calyx completely brown but with no seed in it...I am sure they will be mature if its from that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2010)

i still cant quite get my head round it lo muist need mroe dope.....l


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2010)

and as if by magic the postie has just arrived with a very nice selection of treats! BOOOOOOOOOOOM! im off to get blasted back in bits.


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and as if by magic the postie has just arrived with a very nice selection of treats! BOOOOOOOOOOOM! im off to get blasted back in bits.


them posties ain't always that bad are they, hehehe..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2010)

im freakin baked went in the tent, hit the bong first time analysed the nose of the dope musky smooth old skool exhaled n looked in the tent to see the colours starting to get brighter . head high hit home on the second hit 3rd hit banjo'd for 6. took 20 mins to sex the plants

im at 4males (5 counting one already ejected)
5 unknowns 
9 girls

kinda wishing i put them all in the same size pots now ive got males in pots i was going to put in the auto pots more messy work...

also got given a bagseed last night from a bag of C99 its a bit green but might take


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 28, 2010)

all my postman has brought is a load of bills.....what a kunt


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2010)

the seeds seem fine and the same as other seeds ive founds inthe bud. I aint germed anything ive found yet cuz theres more to come from the 400 tent 2 dpq's and half a deep psychosiss. Smoking livers today and its soo yummy creamy, skunky, intense and very potant. Canny wait for don to get his spluff on lol, what possibilitys u going for?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2010)

aye thts usually the crack with me too. paid last night almost all gone today. first of ten months paying double council tax and rent for me this month....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2010)

took the maybe's and the males out an pulled the trigger [youtube]g5N-XFbody8?fs=1&[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2010)

couldnt wait eh lol. well i cant blame u m8 lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 29, 2010)

My postal service is normally ok, i've sent things before and they've been fine but last time i sent something to a couple of mates in different directions neither of them got it ffs.
Fred do you think that livers hermied? or did you spluff near it? 
Are you gonna do a day one update Don? I used to like doing it so you've got a pic and you can see how much they stretch coz i can never remember lol its helpful for the next round


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 30, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> all my postman has brought is a load of bills.....what a kunt


HAHA

Morning to yall. Just got back body is feeling its age lol. Got to love 8-10 footers all weekend... must be that hurricane off the coast. Bowl of BB is helping tremendously so. 

Guess I have to go to work for a few hours. No cool beans yet from the post girl


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> My postal service is normally ok, i've sent things before and they've been fine but last time i sent something to a couple of mates in different directions neither of them got it ffs.
> Fred do you think that livers hermied? or did you spluff near it?
> Are you gonna do a day one update Don? I used to like doing it so you've got a pic and you can see how much they stretch coz i can never remember lol its helpful for the next round


nah the livers never hermied it was the deep purple x psychosis male that was in the tent did me a grand job lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2010)

mr west said:


> Canny wait for don to get his spluff on lol, what possibilitys u going for?


 sorry westy missed this post earlier, im hoping for:

cherry cheese x bubblegum 
cherry cheese x livers 
bubblegum x livers 

depending on the phenos and if i can keep my labelling right i might do cherry cheddar back to cherry cheddar but most likely ill forget or fuck it up...


mr west said:


> couldnt wait eh lol. well i cant blame u m8 lol


 realised that in the first rotation i was going to do 9 so if id let them veg another week id have been pushin for space..... lmao that my story an im sticking to it..


oscaroscar said:


> Are you gonna do a day one update Don? I used to like doing it so you've got a pic and you can see how much they stretch coz i can never remember lol its helpful for the next round


 foolishly i didnt take a day one pic but the last one was like the day before or so. 


Highlanders cave said:


> HAHA
> 
> Morning to yall. Just got back body is feeling its age lol. Got to love 8-10 footers all weekend... must be that hurricane off the coast. Bowl of BB is helping tremendously so.
> 
> Guess I have to go to work for a few hours. No cool beans yet from the post girl


Im guessinbg yhour talking 8-10 ft waves there highlander? i tried my hand at surfing off santa cruz a few years back. im definately not a surfer type lol couldnt even stay on a long board 

girls are doing ok temps are dropping overnight so im getting a little woriied but the veg CFL should keep them from getting too cold. 

being a stoner i cancelled my ISP and didint organise the new one till it5 was too late now i dont have tinterweb at home till thursday. its killing me.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2010)

3 days to set up an internet connection....what's the world coming too!


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2010)

[youtube]/v/I1wg1DNHbNU?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 31, 2010)

this should be right up your street don


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2010)

One of my fave bands...digging Talking Heads!


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2010)

just the line " Same as it ever was" made me post it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2010)

DST said:


> 3 days to set up an internet connection....what's the world coming too!


its driving me crazy, no email no net channels 1 to four ffs


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> this should be right up your street don


 i think ive tried that before my pal brought it back form spain i think. quite nice if memory serves


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2010)

the bairns look a bit light green for my liking i dont think just canna A+B nutes is enough. but what to add i used to use big bud throughout flower then dropped it when i add pk. anyone any suggestions?


----------



## GrowCash (Sep 1, 2010)

Mate its all about the pk and the boost accelerator.Start pumping them with some boost man yourl see Big Results.
I Feed boost all way thru as soon as i see hairs and i use double dose 40mil to 10 litre.and i run the pk for the 5 ,6 ,7 week.Then a 2 to 3 week flush but ye id sujest you give it a try man.I still run the boost with the pk man.

How you like them air pruning pots man was gonna get some not long back how they treating ya.


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2010)

they look ok to me, maybe some bat shit tea would help liven them up a wee bit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2010)

GrowCash said:


> Mate its all about the pk and the boost accelerator.Start pumping them with some boost man yourl see Big Results.
> I Feed boost all way thru as soon as i see hairs and i use double dose 40mil to 10 litre.and i run the pk for the 5 ,6 ,7 week.Then a 2 to 3 week flush but ye id sujest you give it a try man.I still run the boost with the pk man.
> How you like them air pruning pots man was gonna get some not long back how they treating ya.


 alright man yeah i usually feed my pk exactly the same way funnily enough bout week 6 i start alternating feeds with some shooting pooder and the purple max /gravity might give them a little bit of shooting pooder to kick things off.
the air pots are wicked, best thing for roots outside of a hydro setup imo. bit messy though watering from the top carefully soi it doesnt come pissin straight out the holes...


mr west said:


> they look ok to me, maybe some bat shit tea would help liven them up a wee bit


 cheers west! im still gettign to grips with the enlarging shiz. think i might be over worrying things hahah like its my first grow


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2010)

aww bless ya, u need to relax and enjoy it man


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice work for your first grow Don, lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2010)

hahah aye not bad for a noob eh lol i was looking back at my old pics and realising just how fucking cowboy i was being about it i was breaking all the rules lol

surprised we didnt get lifted for the smell. a home made ballast that was a fire risk lol. im gettin all nostalgic haha

year an a half in 7 photos..


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2010)

I remember this one...nice


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 1, 2010)

looking at that ballast makes me feel nervous lol. 

i got some 11 ltr airpots yesterday aswell mate. and my querkle seeds came but i missed em. i'm gutted because you now get a free gift from pickandmixseeds.com and i wanted to know which one i got....i would have usually sent the missus to the sorting office whilst i am at work but she left me last night, so thats that idea down the pan lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2010)

cant wait to have more the same D. its been a long time coming.

say what willy?!?! the mrs has left ?! fuck man sorry to hear that you aint having the best of runs lately man. hope things pick up for you mate. they say thigns happen for a reason. i say people who say that are a bunch of [email protected] you think its a permanent thing?! 

airpots are the shit man bit messy but worth it. and yeah the ballast was well dodge mate i hated picking it up


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 1, 2010)

well if she comes back then she is welcome and if she doesn't then i will be using the extra space for another grow lol. you can never have too many grows lol.

if it had happened under different circumstances i was gonna fuck off to dam too live there i have looked into it before and even sorted out work for myself but i have another priority in the uk....


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i would have usually sent the missus to the sorting office whilst i am at work but she left me last night, so thats that idea down the pan lol.


WTF! That's a bit steep, she could have at least gone to the post office before leaving! 

Seriously though lad, sorry to hear that, keep yer chin up and sending good smoking vibes your way!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 1, 2010)

thanks lads its much appreciated....well anyway i got a selection of weeds to make it all better lol


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> thanks lads its much appreciated....well anyway i got a selection of weeds to make it all better lol


What is that saying they have about money and weed, does the same not apply for women and weed!?!?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2010)

smoke yourself daft man just leave the booze i always hit it hard when owt like this happens and i near always regret what i inevitably say/do.

keep ya heed high lad n i hope it all works out man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 1, 2010)

Maybe your better off one eye idk whats the trick to getting them to leave though

Don man what you do cross a few of them babies, with telephone poles.....? Thick stocks brotha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2010)

hahahha just from seeds man, always chunky stems that way


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 1, 2010)

hi mate u using canna coco? only asking coz when i used that combo i thought something was missing. took a leaf out of westys book and gave em some bat crap tea and they returned to there lush green state (then about a week later they all had to come down lol) just an idea bro. hope ur good mate?

edit - that was from a few posts back, didnt get to the end. looks like westy suggested the same thing lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.hydrogrowsystems.co.uk/store/product.asp?spc=PBG
this is the shit i iuse and this sites half the price i pay at the shop i go to lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Plagron-Bat-Guano-1-Litre_W0QQitemZ290389390079QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=133306389009&rvr_id=133306389009&cguid=d1c1df8e12a0a0e203b3c0f3fffaea9a
or this is even cheaper


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2010)

cheers lads yeah think i might get a bat poo brew on!


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2010)

Its the shit man. I read somewhere it gives ur plant wings lol. Redbull for plants lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2010)

hahahah whats with RIU today its all Vbulletin board BS!?!?!


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 2, 2010)

RIU is all blue wtf

I used to use plagron batmix soil and my plants were always lush and green, bat poo is the shiznit

its all coming on a treat Don mate, great work. the magic will be starting soon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2010)

i know like theyve lost the templates for RIU or somethin lol 

aye its nice lookin at plants n all that but i want to see buds god damnit!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 2, 2010)

is this blue screen shit makin anyone a bit paranoid? lol


----------



## jamNburn (Sep 2, 2010)

Ya exspecially since the CIA has seized all the free streaming movie sites..... Hmmm. Good thing my account is made of a dummy email.


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2010)

I used Plagron before and was really happy with the Bloom product I used. I have just kinda drifted into BioNova, found a simple formula and stuck with it. i wouldn't mind getting some of the bat shit tea though....wonder if my local has is.


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2010)

u have to make the tea ur self its dead easy, bout 45g of bat poop in a litre of water and then dish it out in 20ml slurps lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey hey. Pulling an all nighter trimming...damn sativas, got a million bud sites.

So Don, what the frig is livers lol. And what are the cheeses like....I know absolutely nothing about that strain either.

Think I'm going to check upon my little guerrilla grow this morning before work. Only seen them once since I put them out, and that was quite awhile ago. Sure they need some food and a haicut


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 4, 2010)

Good to see everyone. Don your wit is beyond compare my man!
DST whats up Bro?
Mr West always a pleasure to see you my Lord.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Good to see everyone. Don your wit is beyond compare my man!
> DST whats up Bro?
> Mr West always a pleasure to see you my Lord.


Alright Hemlock, all is well. good to see you around.


----------



## kmoo (Sep 6, 2010)

hello chaps, what's the craic?

just stopping by


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2010)

kmoo said:


> hello chaps, what's the craic?
> 
> just stopping by


hey there kmoo. how goes it down under! All is well in the land of poo summers!

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2010)

kmoo said:


> hello chaps, what's the craic?
> 
> just stopping by


hey kmoo, ent seen u round here in time, how tings?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey. Pulling an all nighter trimming...damn sativas, got a million bud sites.
> So Don, what the frig is livers lol. And what are the cheeses like....I know absolutely nothing about that strain either.
> Think I'm going to check upon my little guerrilla grow this morning before work. Only seen them once since I put them out, and that was quite awhile ago. Sure they need some food and a haicut


 alright HC all night harvest eh! slitty eyes and sticky fingers hahaha cheese and livers well their both crosses of sensi's SKunk #1 circa 1980 something they have more or less the same structure but the thing with them is the terpines and the thc make up its just mind frying man. really strong up buzz that melts into a nice body for a good while, nice pain relief up to a point then if like certain cheesey individuals round here... mentioning no names. you hit a few too many bongos or that 1 jake too far your into orbit haha 
[youtube]ql0IB1zv2MA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


Hemlock said:


> Good to see everyone. Don your wit is beyond compare my man! hahah your too kind and probably mistake my drunken ramblings with wit lmao good to see ya round again man wondered where youd gotten to same with the lady kmoo, thought RIu had lost a couple more!
> DST whats up Bro?
> Mr West always a pleasure to see you my Lord.





DST said:


> Alright Hemlock, all is well. good to see you around.





kmoo said:


> hello chaps, what's the craic?
> easy kmoo lass! hows tings? you shut your op down ? i was thinking you aint been round and thought maybe it would have been too hard to natter while looking through these lads journo's what with them all being jam packed with bud prawn. ( it was friggen hard for me )
> 
> just stopping by





DST said:


> hey there kmoo. how goes it down under! All is well in the land of poo summers!
> Peace, DST


poop summers for sure weve just had it torrential for the last 12 hours its streaming through me bathrooom roof ffs. i shudder to think what it done to the outdoor girls.... am going to get them ( if by luck of the gods their still there ) this week. 

been away to ireland this weekend for the Craic! well for a wedding actually, only to be struck down by some sort of stomach bug. both ends exploding... missed the service had to get a taxi 54 miles £55 bar later we arrived just as they were sefving the main course! sirloin dinner. result. 

ireland is crazy. fantastic folks but shit man they're bat poop nuts. they have a church steeple in belfast center it leans a meter backward and a meter to the right has 4 clock faces- none of which A: tell the right time & B tell the same time.... took the city tour round the 'troubles' areas and no shit they'd just finished building a 'peace wall' 60 ft tall and about a half mile long. how this works in stopping them blowing the bejesus out of each other i have no idea...

got home to find the girls are going great guns! lights were out so no pics till tomorrow


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 7, 2010)

So they are not work weed strains lol they sound very nice. Pain relief I could use some right about now...what a knucklehead, piggyback my lady around the house and up the stairs and then wonder why my back kills for the rest of the day 

Bet your girls are doing the stretch dance man, cant wait to see em!

ps and what do you expect......your in Ireland haha ( I can make fun cause Im irsh on me mums side  )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2010)

sup HC nah i wouldnt say they were very work friendly hahahah unless your a cake tester or something.

hahaha piggy backing the lady to bedroom eh and thats what threw your back out..... i somehow dont believe it lol diving off the wardrobe were we??? lol jks

girls arent really stretching too bad man tho they were pretty much touching the glass of the cool screen lol

i like the irish man their great people


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2010)

Never been to Ireland. (either North or South) but I have been meaning to go. Bloody pricey I heard!


----------



## kmoo (Sep 7, 2010)

dublin is a frickin nightmare for the drink! had some of the most expensive nights of my life in that city which kinda evened out with some of the most crackin sex ever lol

yeah i've been off for a bit, my shitting crazy arsed boro mother in law went all crazy and we had to shut down and move off site. pain in the arse.

anything exciting happened in the last few months? haha


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2010)

The World Cup was pretty exciting...unless you supported England that is...sorry Don, couldn't resist it.

EDIT: I know, Scotland didn't even make it!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 8, 2010)

Hell of a party in Barcalona that night. Me little girl was in the midst of it all 

So I am having a rather difficult time tracking down some mental floss....so I'm trying some other of Chimeras' gear, C-4 and Calizar. Paul over at Sensible Seeds said he could track some down in Italy for me. Will be starting a journal this week...hope yall stop in for a visit. Finally I'll have some place to show off me girls, didn't want to clutter up Donnys thread with any more pics than I already have lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Never been to Ireland. (either North or South) but I have been meaning to go. Bloody pricey I heard!


 southern ireland is on the euro and its crazy prices 6 euro a pint. north is still on the pound thank christ. still bout 3 bar a go like


kmoo said:


> dublin is a frickin nightmare for the drink! had some of the most expensive nights of my life in that city which kinda evened out with some of the most crackin sex ever lol
> yeah i've been off for a bit, my shitting crazy arsed boro mother in law went all crazy and we had to shut down and move off site. pain in the arse.
> anything exciting happened in the last few months? haha


 hahah funny how places jog the memory eh haha so you on the go at somewhere not in your crib i guess ?? loads of stuff happened in the the last few months none of which i can remember presently haha had some sniff last night that was not coke, sold as but it was really trippy and rushy like e am still a bit wibbly today


DST said:


> The World Cup was pretty exciting...unless you supported England that is...sorry Don, couldn't resist it.
> 
> EDIT: I know, Scotland didn't even make it!!!


i love the world cup only because it means the footy doesnt stop for the summer and watching world class players sadly they all play for other countries haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hell of a party in Barcalona that night. Me little girl was in the midst of it all
> 
> So I am having a rather difficult time tracking down some mental floss....so I'm trying some other of Chimeras' gear, C-4 and Calizar. Paul over at Sensible Seeds said he could track some down in Italy for me. Will be starting a journal this week...hope yall stop in for a visit. Finally I'll have some place to show off me girls, didn't want to clutter up Donnys thread with any more pics than I already have lol



man we all like looking at primo nuggets man! keep em coming


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 8, 2010)

Get some friggin pics up Don, you're telling us how great they are and not sharing lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2010)

yeah spoil sport don, get them pics up or we'r all going home lol>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2010)

am on it am resizing as we speak!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2010)

ok here goes!


1 & 2 are pre trim girly bits showing everywhere
3 is veg
4 post trim
5 livers is booming 

so a little stretch on some and one of the bubblegum at the back is so tall its freaky i chopped the lower limbs off and thought bout chopping it all together theres not going to be much on it by time it finishes that or its going to be anothe 7 ft monster...

males selected and a couple culled. 

shit is on and popping ~!


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2010)

cheers man!


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2010)

all i do wen im posting a new post with pics is after ive uploaded and inserted i preview the npost and u get thumbs of ur pics which u can right click and copy link location and thats wot u post into the inesrt meges box to get em up big like.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2010)

cheers man i know how to do it im just lazy lol and besides if folk are interested enough theyll click to see em big. ive got the how to thing wrote into the notes box of my usercp lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 9, 2010)

Girls are looking happy man, got to love growing your own meds : !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2010)

yeah man looking good, their comin on grand considering the shoddy start they had.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 9, 2010)

Holy crap Don!!!! you're gonna pull a hefty pile off that lot mate. Any cheesy phenos in there?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 9, 2010)

Comin round are they Don??
looks like you got them on the right path
Cheer Bro!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Holy crap Don!!!! you're gonna pull a hefty pile off that lot mate. Any cheesy phenos in there?


 dissapointingly so far all the cherry cheese are standard plant structure none have the vineyness of the cheese  doubt ill even bother keeping this one if they dont have the fuelly cheesy skunky smell when they flower propper. gutted.


Hemlock said:


> Comin round are they Don??
> looks like you got them on the right path
> Cheer Bro!!!


word hemlad their kickin on just fine! next step this weekend ill be repotting a few bits n bob and getting the autopots rigged up. cant wait to see the livers in the auto go nuts! 

good weekend to all!


----------



## kmoo (Sep 10, 2010)

haha i just looked at my rep, thanks for the luv Don! even while i wasn't about lol yer a gent 

gah yeah, off site! pain in the hole but what can ya do. the mother in law is one defective unit. speaking of which! haha, what a nightmare i'm having with my new vaporizer. i got a hotbox, yeah i would have liked the volcano but can i feck blow 600 on a vape without getting wife beaten, anyway, it's all gone to shit. the step down transformer blew up, smoke smell the whole shebang, i only had the vape plugged in for approx 2 secs but a lil smoke did come out lol so i'm assuming it's rooted. regardless i went to try n buy a really good step down and they want to know the wattage. can i find the wattage ANYWHERE? nope. haha, apparently the universe not only wants me to stop growing weed, but smoking it as well. am i fuck stopping shite.

jesus don sounds like you got yerself a bitzer bag lol shit left over that doesn't amount to enough to sell, so they put a few different drugs in the same baggie! my gal pals boyfriend used to do it all the time and he moved more shit in boro than i've seen in my entire life in australia lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 10, 2010)

Westy, One Eye, Donny and everyone else.....just started a journal, pop in and say hey!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/365271-highlanders-perpetual-bb-ice-void.html

There wont be any breeders deleting this one lol, later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2010)

kmoo said:


> haha i just looked at my rep, thanks for the luv Don! even while i wasn't about lol yer a gent
> 
> gah yeah, off site! pain in the hole but what can ya do. the mother in law is one defective unit. speaking of which! haha, what a nightmare i'm having with my new vaporizer. i got a hotbox, yeah i would have liked the volcano but can i feck blow 600 on a vape without getting wife beaten, anyway, it's all gone to shit. the step down transformer blew up, smoke smell the whole shebang, i only had the vape plugged in for approx 2 secs but a lil smoke did come out lol so i'm assuming it's rooted. regardless i went to try n buy a really good step down and they want to know the wattage. can i find the wattage ANYWHERE? nope. haha, apparently the universe not only wants me to stop growing weed, but smoking it as well. am i fuck stopping shite.
> 
> jesus don sounds like you got yerself a bitzer bag lol shit left over that doesn't amount to enough to sell, so they put a few different drugs in the same baggie! my gal pals boyfriend used to do it all the time and he moved more shit in boro than i've seen in my entire life in australia lol


 shit sounds like a reet nightmare on the step down  tried ebay? usually they have that sort of thing in abundance from china!? keep fighting the power tho kmoo! stop smoking BAH!! glad your on the grow tho pet keep ya chin up and ya mo in law out ya business  if its not one thing its your mother( in law) eh!


Highlanders cave said:


> Westy, One Eye, Donny and everyone else.....just started a journal, pop in and say hey!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/365271-highlanders-perpetual-bb-ice-void.html
> 
> There wont be any breeders deleting this one lol, later


lol breeders deleting it?!?!?! the mrs give you shit for the last one?!?! 

there like flies round shite HC!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah Subcool deleted my entire journal last spring. After following him for a year the guy seems to burn bridges everywhere he goes. I got over it. Besides he's just a business man who uses his keyboard to spread his bs lol


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 10, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah Subcool deleted my entire journal last spring. After following him for a year the guy seems to burn bridges everywhere he goes. I got over it. Besides he's just a business man who uses his keyboard to spread his bs lol


 
Yeah I just bloomed my JTR Mother, Just didn't yield like my other strains, and was very picky, easy to burn


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah Subcool deleted my entire journal last spring. After following him for a year the guy seems to burn bridges everywhere he goes. I got over it. Besides he's just a business man who uses his keyboard to spread his bs lol


 woah thats a bit much. why would he do that? surely he want people to be showing off his work? he does have a lot of haters it seems and his strains are a little underowrked at times but thats not to say there isnt some gold in them

lol i totally mistook breeders as meaning women hahahah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2010)

so last night i popped a handful of beans i only need 6 for the rotation but alloweing for males and a couple being 12 weekers i popped 10 all told...

3 black rose
2 dinafem blue widow( tho i suspect 1 of these is not blue widow and is a mystery i didnt fucking label....)
1 super silver haze ( mr Nice)
1 panama red ( ace)
1 jack black
2 DOG Kush


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2010)

rather too many than not enough eh mate lol, be a nice veriaty selection


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2010)

exactly westy bro, i reckon therell be some bonny colours in there too


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so last night i popped a handful of beans i only need 6 for the rotation but alloweing for males and a couple being 12 weekers i popped 10 all told...
> 
> 3 black rose
> 2 dinafem blue widow( tho i suspect 1 of these is not blue widow and is a mystery i didnt fucking label....)
> ...


Your into your 3rd rotation?! Guess I spaced on the second. Nice selection...gl on the bluewidow, heard tons of good stuff about that, SSH as well, Don't know anything about a couple of those strains, but when I was in my teens, and before there was any sinsemilla around I tell ya, Panama Red was the shit!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> woah thats a bit much. why would he do that? surely he want people to be showing off his work? he does have a lot of haters it seems and his strains are a little underowrked at times but thats not to say there isnt some gold in them
> 
> lol i totally mistook breeders as meaning women hahahah


Haha, told yall about it early summer or sometime around then lol. Thats ok, fully understand the stml factor  Might of been in the tga growers club thread come to think of it. And your right Don, you can find some gold in those rescesive genes, though it might not show until you grow them out a few generations and they morph into something else...then its like where the fook did that come from?! Keeper!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 10, 2010)

Mr Nice SSH, nice mate. I wish i'd got that instead of greenhouse SSH(it) it took 14 weeks and was just hairs and twigs, it was a really harsh smoke.
You aint got your autopots on the go yet? are the plants in there final pots yet? I try and veg em for a week or so in autopots so the roots get to the bottom and they are ready to go coz they grow like fuck once the roots hit the feed. 
Is the SSH reg?


----------



## kmoo (Sep 10, 2010)

aye don, there's no giving up lol i got to the shops just before they shut at 9 and had a nice chat with the lad and ended up with a winner. put me back another hundred bucks but i have never been so high! test ran it with some blueberry i had drying coz it was still nice n moist and good good times! and yeah, i'm about to start a new lil grow, just some strawberry cough and blueberry again coz it rocks! yay


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome stuff Donny, crackalating big time bru!! It's almost like you never stopped growing!!! And onto the next round already. Nice!!

Take it easy,

D



mr west said:


>


----------



## kmoo (Sep 11, 2010)

oh for fecks sake, i've spread rep around, i've spread it around like a dirty rep whore and it still wont let me do any of yas lol

EDIT: now it says i can't do anymore coz i've given it out too much! haha, if only my mother had been so diligent! vape time, yay!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Your into your 3rd rotation?! Guess I spaced on the second. Nice selection...gl on the bluewidow, heard tons of good stuff about that, SSH as well, Don't know anything about a couple of those strains, but when I was in my teens, and before there was any sinsemilla around I tell ya, Panama Red was the shit!!


 hahah no you didnt space on it but i havent even put it into flower yet, another week for that! yeah i wanted something truly oldskool and panama red fitted the bill. 



Highlanders cave said:


> Haha, told yall about it early summer or sometime around then lol. Thats ok, fully understand the stml factor  Might of been in the tga growers club thread come to think of it. And your right Don, you can find some gold in those rescesive genes, though it might not show until you grow them out a few generations and they morph into something else...then its like where the fook did that come from?! Keeper!!


 for sure man you hear tales of really rare pheno's all the time but taking the time to actually track one down out of hundreds of beans is a real pain. i really want the cherry ak47 pheno but i dont have the patience to grow out that many haha



oscaroscar said:


> Mr Nice SSH, nice mate. I wish i'd got that instead of greenhouse SSH(it) it took 14 weeks and was just hairs and twigs, it was a really harsh smoke.
> You aint got your autopots on the go yet? are the plants in there final pots yet? I try and veg em for a week or so in autopots so the roots get to the bottom and they are ready to go coz they grow like fuck once the roots hit the feed.
> Is the SSH reg?


 yeah i just wanted to get a couple of really good straight up sativas. SSH and panama red. nah aint had the time to get em set up yet been busy with the mrs in the hospital, she gets out today!!!! 
ill probably use my pots on a rotation so i can put the second round in em for a bit then switch em to the big gals.



kmoo said:


> aye don, there's no giving up lol i got to the shops just before they shut at 9 and had a nice chat with the lad and ended up with a winner. put me back another hundred bucks but i have never been so high! test ran it with some blueberry i had drying coz it was still nice n moist and good good times! and yeah, i'm about to start a new lil grow, just some strawberry cough and blueberry again coz it rocks! yay


 feels damn good to be back in the saddle eh hin be sure to drop some pics!



kmoo said:


> oh for fecks sake, i've spread rep around, i've spread it around like a dirty rep whore and it still wont let me do any of yas lol
> 
> EDIT: now it says i can't do anymore coz i've given it out too much! haha, if only my mother had been so diligent! vape time, yay!



hahahah no worries kmoo get your vape on!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2010)

2 puppies, not the ones with brown noses but that can be arranged


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

You tried out the autopots yet Don?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 13, 2010)

Morning Don, I can't seem to see the pics...Hope your lady is doing bettter...
Semper Fi


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> You tried out the autopots yet Don?


 nah not set em up yet. going to this week tho 


Hemlock said:


> Morning Don, I can't seem to see the pics...Hope your lady is doing bettter...
> Semper Fi


i deleted em and put em up again but they should be there now!?!?

and thanks man yeah i think they're going to release her today!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

I find that the forum is a pile of wank (not RIU, the actual software i guess) when it comes to the img codes. If i make a mistake like miss out the / in the last tag, you can't just edit it and write it in, i've found that i've had to delete the whole set of tags and url, update the post, then edit again, and type it in fresh. It irritates me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2010)

forgot to mention i went to look at the outdoors this weekend. id love to say i was greeted by two towering beauties dripping with crystals andheavily laden with bud.....

it was more like a couple of toothpicks with some fluff stuck to them. absolutely gutted. ive only got phone cam pics but really their not worth looking at. i think ive safely established that you cant grow weed outdoors in the north east. they might get a bit more on them if we say hadanother 3-6 weeks of blazing sunshine. and if that happens ill run nekkid down the high street.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I find that the forum is a pile of wank (not RIU, the actual software i guess) when it comes to the img codes. If i make a mistake like miss out the / in the last tag, you can't just edit it and write it in, i've found that i've had to delete the whole set of tags and url, update the post, then edit again, and type it in fresh. It irritates me.


yeah i have to say the posting big pics is a right pain in the ass. there surely must be a simpler way.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't see any pics Don. Just put small pics up and ppl will click on em to see em big


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 13, 2010)

Don where the pics???? Come on Man,,LOL...

After Don get the pics up we should keep telling him they won't post,,,it will drive him BONKERS..LOL

Hittin the steam roller tonight...Haven't smoked outta it for a while Good HITTTTTTTTTTa


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 13, 2010)

wow don u use the bat crap? looking smashing bro


----------



## kmoo (Sep 13, 2010)

ack ya wouldn't be the first geordie i've seen do a nekkie run lol oh my vape! it's a different high indeed, got stuck in my own head last night i think i had a bit too much lol got the yips

and aye there will be pics don, wont be publishing them but i'm sure i can probably pm em or summat along the way. 

right, girlfriend coming over for dinner must start cooking. mwa


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> forgot to mention i went to look at the outdoors this weekend. id love to say i was greeted by two towering beauties dripping with crystals andheavily laden with bud.....
> 
> it was more like a couple of toothpicks with some fluff stuck to them. absolutely gutted. ive only got phone cam pics but really their not worth looking at. i think ive safely established that you cant grow weed outdoors in the north east. they might get a bit more on them if we say hadanother 3-6 weeks of blazing sunshine. and if that happens ill run nekkid down the high street.


Now that would be a site!!!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i have to say the posting big pics is a right pain in the ass. there surely must be a simpler way.


It's easy mate, don't upload onto your thread, upload to an album. Have two windows open and just copy the big picture that you want from your album (not the icon otherwise you will have a link to the icon) and then paste into the post. Big pic - eh voila. 

Oh, and I couldn't see a ting!!! No pics.

Sorry to hear about the Northen Lasses looking like crack whores. Who know, may be some Sept/October sun will bring them out.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I don't see any pics Don. Just put small pics up and ppl will click on em to see em big


 for the love of christ they were there yesterday 


Hemlock said:


> Don where the pics???? Come on Man,,LOL...
> 
> After Don get the pics up we should keep telling him they won't post,,,it will drive him BONKERS..LOL
> 
> Hittin the steam roller tonight...Haven't smoked outta it for a while Good HITTTTTTTTTTa


i bloody deleted them off my comp once id uploaded em should be able to re up them from the RIU side.... ballache or what... get your glass on hem lad, im gonna hit my Fdd glass this afternoon when im done speakin with customers!



las fingerez said:


> wow don u use the bat crap? looking smashing bro


nah didnt get chance to order it $$$ bit tight at the moment, set up and trip to ireland wiped me out this month.



kmoo said:


> ack ya wouldn't be the first geordie i've seen do a nekkie run lol oh my vape! it's a different high indeed, got stuck in my own head last night i think i had a bit too much lol got the yips
> and aye there will be pics don, wont be publishing them but i'm sure i can probably pm em or summat along the way.
> right, girlfriend coming over for dinner must start cooking. mwa


 kool beans Kmoo. stuck in your own head hahaha your gettin the full range of cannabinoids to the dome hittin the vape lol bet you been getting FUBAR


DST said:


> Now that would be a site!!!! you may never recover!!!
> 
> 
> It's easy mate, don't upload onto your thread, upload to an album. Have two windows open and just copy the big picture that you want from your album (not the icon otherwise you will have a link to the icon) and then paste into the post. Big pic - eh voila.
> ...


man i was watchin news last night they're predicting snow/frost for the back end of the month ffs its september  

anyway not like im going to be short haha

seconds out round friggin 2


as im a bit of a tard ill just do it this way for now n work things out with the album shizz

thanks for bearing with me


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 14, 2010)

Always bearing with you lad,,,,LOL

Got me glass on and they look great Brother!!!, Keep up the Good Work


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2010)

there u go mate ffs


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

oh hello pwetty flower


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

Westy beat me too it!!! quick draw McWest.


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2010)

LOL>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 14, 2010)

I still dont see any pics  lol

Balls to the wall eh brother?! Full speed ahead!!! Do the girls from the first batch get haircuts or are they going to be hippies? Just raped the shit out of my latest round at day 4 in the bud room, doing the single and double cola chunky indica dance for weight/money, got like 50 cuttings to get into the chamber tonight too. Thinking I hear the local pizza joint calling my name first though


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 15, 2010)

anyone that lives in uk should give this a read http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-11287130


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> there u go mate ffs


 hahahahcheers westy lad lol



DST said:


> oh hello pwetty flower


 happy little thing int she


DST said:


> Westy beat me too it!!! quick draw McWest.





mr west said:


> LOL>>>>>>>>>>>>


for shizzle<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<



Highlanders cave said:


> I still dont see any pics  lol im not fallin for it!!!
> 
> Balls to the wall eh brother?! Full speed ahead!!! Do the girls from the first batch get haircuts or are they going to be hippies? Just raped the shit out of my latest round at day 4 in the bud room, doing the single and double cola chunky indica dance for weight/money, got like 50 cuttings to get into the chamber tonight too. Thinking I hear the local pizza joint calling my name first though


 well if your going to do something might as well do it big imho!!

ive done a bit of trimming but they will need more i guess, i need to get in there and set up the auto pots re hang my filter on yo yo's move everything round in prep for the next 6 or 7 to go in. gotta chop up my livers mother and free some space for the new bairns who are currently sitting on a windowsill!? 

woah!! 50 to go in eh SOG dance to the max man, nice drills. i was thinking about doing it that way myself but im a stickler for variety. do you veg much when your doing it SOG stylee? i might just get on that train down the line. need to do some serious thinking on how to get this op dialled in i need cash cropping and nice tasting. wonder how many i could fit in the big tent lol



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> anyone that lives in uk should give this a read http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-11287130


never gonna happen. i wish but its pie in the sky, this guy will get shot down just like prof nutt its a shitter. and id be out of business hahaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 15, 2010)

woah!! 50 to go in eh SOG dance to the max man, nice drills. i was thinking about doing it that way myself but im a stickler for variety. do you veg much when your doing it SOG stylee? i might just get on that train down the line. need to do some serious thinking on how to get this op dialled in i need cash cropping and nice tasting. wonder how many i could fit in the big tent lol

Yeah, 62 in the chamber last night, 3 or 4 hrs sleep, playing hooky today lol. Mostly Qleaner with Blueberry and the Void cut. I do sogs every now and then...I veg them for two weeks. Takes mine about a week for the babies to get some feet under them and then another week to get just a little growth going. That's one of the reasons I kept the indica Qleaner...pretty nice and heavy single cola, Ill show ya a pic in a bit 

EDIT...haha Just bout out of weed next harvest still couple weeks away go in the cupboard to feed the cats and find a jar of cured weed I had apparently forgotten all about lol. Going to be a nice day!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2010)

kool man i considered doing sob and scrog but old habits die hard i just love to see big trees hahaha look forward to the pic bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 15, 2010)

This is the Qleaner with a 12-14 day veg and its at day 26 of flower. There are a dozen of these in the middle of the big girls inside the bud room but if I can get them to look like that again I'll raise their #s fer shur!! Thats what all those cuttings I took last night are for  . BB make a pretty good single cola sog too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2010)

lookin good man, really frosty. what you think she'll finish up weighing?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 15, 2010)

Only one or two runs with this pheno so far but it gets real fat, need to keep ro down as much as possible. Id love to get bunch that look just like that...she should hit 14 grams. Four of them babies a sq ft..............oh yeah!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2010)

happy days man!


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice stuff Highlander.

Hows the tent Don?

ffs, another avatar, haha. pretty cool one though!


----------



## kmoo (Sep 15, 2010)

aww look at yer canny beans westy! must be estrogen or something but i get slightly maternal about the seedling stage lol i could just be mental. i talk to them!

Aye Don, i think i'm getting used to it now eh. i went in sucking that bitch like a bong and ended up with a puddle of porridge in the gulliver but yeah, go easier, fun times. and OH what a dinner we had!!! made thai red chicken curry and mini pavlovas with fresh raspberries in sugar syrup and whipped cream. it was insane! esp the desert after we had a communal vape session.

ooh there's a pygmy hippo on the telly, CUTE! i want one. and a monkey, i want a trick monkey with the little red fez. oh i need sleep


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2010)

DST said:


> Westy beat me too it!!! quick draw McWest.


you have to get up early to catch me out lol or stay up late lol or jus pay attention a bit more lmao


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 15, 2010)

[youtube]vIRQf0S3oD0[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2010)

DST said:


> Nice stuff Highlander.
> Hows the tent Don?
> ffs, another avatar, haha. pretty cool one though!


 easy now!!! tent is irie mon! im considering throwing the next round in a week early i need veg space badly. got males in there very close to bursting and if i dont catch it just right the whole things full of pips.... new avi is an old one tripped out 


kmoo said:


> aww look at yer canny beans westy! must be estrogen or something but i get slightly maternal about the seedling stage lol i could just be mental. i talk to them!
> 
> Aye Don, i think i'm getting used to it now eh. i went in sucking that bitch like a bong and ended up with a puddle of porridge in the gulliver but yeah, go easier, fun times. and OH what a dinner we had!!! made thai red chicken curry and mini pavlovas with fresh raspberries in sugar syrup and whipped cream. it was insane! esp the desert after we had a communal vape session.
> 
> ooh there's a pygmy hippo on the telly, CUTE! i want one. and a monkey, i want a trick monkey with the little red fez. oh i need sleep


 hahah i love me some thai green n red curry one of my regular meals! damn mini pavlovas syrup n fruit! you living large lass! i rocked a chicken lasagne and creme brulee for my lass last night she's lost a stone being in hospital for a week( and having a fybroid size of a large melon removed...) she needs fattening for xmas, get that T n A back on track hahahah monkeys are kool but i dont think i could have one too much care. still thinking about a snake tho 


mr west said:


> you have to get up early to catch me out lol or stay up late lol or jus pay attention a bit more lmao


 lmao probably the biggest stoner i know, and i used to be that man hahah


Fditty00 said:


> [youtube]vIRQf0S3oD0[/youtube]


 Darth got some moves hahah really well coreographed to be fair i bet its hard as hell to get ya swerve right in a mask like that


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2010)

funny shit, gotta love vader


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> you have to get up early to catch me out lol or stay up late lol or jus pay attention a bit more lmao


I'll get you next time Gadget!!!!!

I use to buy gear of a dealer in Scotland who had a monkey. He had his whole dinning room decked out with big bits of tree and shit.....little thing stunk to high heaven though (and it was smaller than one of these dogs that dolly birds carry around with em).....it stunk even to the point where you were walking away with yer bar and would be thinking, do I smell of monkey poo, or is it the gear that smells of monkey pooh! I would immediately get home and remove all wrapping and throw it away....fair play to him though, he always done reasonable deals and if his bars were not 9'ers he would throw a bit extra on top!!!

What's the coup in England, were things also done in 9 bars? I never really understood it because a K has 35 oz, and 4 9 bars is 36 oz, so why they always split it into 4 and called them 9 bars was beyond me...they were 8 3/4 bars surely! ok, I'll shut up now, thinking out aloud.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 16, 2010)

i use to weigh em and they where always 252 grams or there abouts....

did a test cutting off one of my own cross's and it turned out male so i spluffed on a bubblegum cutting.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2010)

well now theres a funny one i never thought bout it but your right. mind you i alway got 9 oz bars ?! the occaisional mirror or slate bar in a euro 7 oz i guess its the grey area dealers like to exploite

ive seen some funny shit round at dealers gaffes but never a monkey, fucksake thats a bit mental haha wonder if it was poopin in the mix!?!? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> did a test cutting off one of my own cross's and it turned out male so i spluffed on a bubblegum cutting.....


sweet! new crosses to play with are always good


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2010)

see Will, 252, never been 9 oz! Ah well, stuffs shite these days by all accounts anyway....apologies for filling the thread with talk eh pi$h hash! haha.

Aye I think the Monkey topped it for me...nothing else as weird!!Especially in the dinning room, lmfao, they even had a table in there, they must have had the odd Sunday dinner in there. Nowt stranger than folk.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2010)

Had to share this...check this guys album out, wtf?!?!?!
https://www.rollitup.org/members/allowishes-287909/albums/cr-ziie-ddiiktiion-14141/


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 16, 2010)

DST said:


> Had to share this...check this guys album out, wtf?!?!?!
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/allowishes-287909/albums/cr-ziie-ddiiktiion-14141/


he crazy..


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 16, 2010)

DST said:


> Had to share this...check this guys album out, wtf?!?!?!
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/allowishes-287909/albums/cr-ziie-ddiiktiion-14141/


Lol, random Google images he pasted to his album! Hahah, I told him, nice license plate number


----------



## kmoo (Sep 16, 2010)

[email protected] - and not a nike in sight!

i never came across 9 bars in england, dublin tho yah. nasty moroccan hash shite that was part shoe i'm sure of it. and jebus! i'd never actually get a monkey lol yuk, i can't handle a messy house and i studied those lil fuckers for psych at uni, they just throw poo about like it's the most fun that could ever be had anywhere. 

has anyone seen this twitchange thing? you bid ridiculous amounts of money to have a famous person follow you on twitter? fuck me, is this where we're headed eh? lol

ooh Don that sounds lovely!! poor girlie, i HATE being in hospital. so much so insisted on leaving when i reeeeeealy probably should have had a blood transfusion lol every time i stood up for about a fortnight i had a crazy ringing in my ears and felt a bit wobbly, but fuck it i'd rather that than stay in hospital. cheers anyway nhs. she alright now??? i have the opposite agenda atm, my back got really bad and i packed on a bit but been at the gym a wee while now, working shit out. yay

i still haven't popped my beans, i really should! i have a weird brand of laziness


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2010)

DST said:


> Had to share this...check this guys album out, wtf?!?!?!
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/allowishes-287909/albums/cr-ziie-ddiiktiion-14141/


 hahaahh this guy is straight up O Gangster yall!!!! 


kmoo said:


> [email protected] - and not a nike in sight!
> 
> i never came across 9 bars in england, dublin tho yah. nasty moroccan hash shite that was part shoe i'm sure of it. and jebus! i'd never actually get a monkey lol yuk, i can't handle a messy house and i studied those lil fuckers for psych at uni, they just throw poo about like it's the most fun that could ever be had anywhere.
> 
> ...


hahah moroccon is a million times better than tac lord i fuckin hate tac it amazed me to learn that A you can still buy it and B the fuckin price lol 40-60 an O ffs peeps need to wake the [email protected] up.

sweet bejebus im hungover today if i dontpull meself round i might have to miss the friday pub drinks !?!?!? im getting old


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet bejebus im hungover today if i dontpull meself round i might have to miss the friday pub drinks !?!?!? im getting old


Sad mate, where you going to be in 10 years if ye canny keep the pace up the noo, hahaha. Take a day off lad, your liver will love you for it!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2010)

think im just gonna go n see me mate instead have a smoke n a cuppa. i think a pint would probably have me on me knees by 5 bells


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 17, 2010)

How's the lass? Good karma to yours


----------



## kmoo (Sep 17, 2010)

eh god, i just looked at the link dst lol i didn't know it was encouraged but now i do, i'll be posting pics of all my bitches and cash

if i'm not mistaken i've got a couple of years on young don, so i'd say he's still within reasonable right to abuse himself. it'll catch up with ya soon mate! but have a few for me till then

must - crack - beans


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think im just gonna go n see me mate instead have a smoke n a cuppa. i think a pint would probably have me on me knees by 5 bells


 
AHHH To Be young...LOL Rock on Bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> How's the lass? Good karma to yours


 cheers HC shes on the mend! jut takin it easy. lol bored to tears and sleeping in till 3pm most days 


kmoo said:


> eh god, i just looked at the link dst lol i didn't know it was encouraged but now i do, i'll be posting pics of all my bitches and cash
> 
> if i'm not mistaken i've got a couple of years on young don, so i'd say he's still within reasonable right to abuse himself. it'll catch up with ya soon mate! but have a few for me till then
> 
> must - crack - beans


im going to have to stop lashing it up at every opportunity the waistline is getting a bit much...  now i really am getting old booohooo lol think ill switch to g&t's instead of pints now its winter. n i wont need refreshing pints of glorious cold larger. tho the boss has just said it could be pub o clock soon!?!?!? im easily led.... 



Hemlock said:


> AHHH To Be young...LOL Rock on Bro


your only as old as the woman your feeling apparently! so im still only 24

i


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2010)

Im 21 mwahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 20, 2010)

gary glitter must be about ten


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 20, 2010)

sorry lads i could'nt resist.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2010)

*




*

Think I just creamed my jeans lol wheres my girl?? Who carries these seeds. prolly know in a few more minutes if I keep reading : )

In the Ed Rosenthal Book of Buds Vol.3 its says that It was bred by Head Seeds and also says the following:


"Casey Jones combines an excellent sativa mother, a TrainwreckxThai with an outstanding male from Rezdog's Sour Diesel v3 line. The mother originated from Billy Goat Seed's Oriental Express cross. She has a very sweet flavour, and a heady trancendent high.

Adding diesel to Trainwreck suggested the Name Casey Jones , engineer of the most famous train wrecks of all time. the sativa-dominant Casey Jones strain has an amazing high. the plant varies slightly in structure, from Thai foxtails to Diesel plumes! It retains the short ripening time of the Oriental Express Mother, finishing in about 8 weeks. Casey Jones is not overly picky, suiting the novice grower as well as the sweet toothed connoisseur.

This Variety multi-branches well, especially when trained. She prefers moderate feeding and grows to a final hieght of 30-40 inches when forced to flower at 12-16 inches. When plants grown short with a single cola (SOG style), they yield an average of 1/3 to 1/2 ounce (10-14g). Grown large and trained, plants can yield up to 3.5 ounces(100g) each,
The Buds form like towers of calyxes, tight bud clusters, creating a looser cola, with colourful pistils that vary from orange to pink. The leaves have thin blades and stems may purple late in the flowering phase.

The Casey Jones flavour is a combination of the confection-like sweet Oriental Express and the citric sour of the Diesel. The high can be felt almost immediately and lasts about an hour and a half. This strain has an up effect with vividly trippy,thought provoking quality that can lead to mental wandering. Under its effects, one may feel a stronger sense of connectedness to self and others. Its good for creative activities that can benefit from an introspective mood and don't require intense right brain focus. Its less than ideal if you need to make plans, balance your checkbook or do other very linear activities. Go fly a kite, watch a movie, hike around in the outdoors, or engage in a little painting or other interpretive activity when indulging in Casey Jones. Do not drive a train!"

That what the Big book of Buds has to say anyways its sounds tasty, post a smoke report when you get that far!

​


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/casey-jones.html

Anyone heard of this seedbank. Going to look at it a little later gotta give the plants some attention and if I can get this lazy stoner ass in gear I'll get some pics up. BB is at 5.5 wks and calyxs are about to go from swelling to exploding


----------



## kmoo (Sep 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers HC shes on the mend! jut takin it easy. lol bored to tears and sleeping in till 3pm most days
> 
> im going to have to stop lashing it up at every opportunity the waistline is getting a bit much...  now i really am getting old booohooo lol think ill switch to g&t's instead of pints now its winter. n i wont need refreshing pints of glorious cold larger. tho the boss has just said it could be pub o clock soon!?!?!? im easily led....
> 
> ...


i have a girlfriend that's just switched from wine to gin, tho i think that is more of a progression in her alcoholism as compared with a seasonal change. 

you'd be surprised how much you can drink if you substitute food for a handful of almonds every 3 hours! lol i only do that for snacks but for every meal, wacko!

so i have some babies germing, blueberry 1 trainwreck (doesn't look like she'll crack in fairness, am utterly FUCKED OFF with that breeder) and strawberry cough. gagging on the cough, no pun intended.


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2010)

bad luck on the trainwreck hun, what method do u use to germinate?


----------



## kmoo (Sep 21, 2010)

ack no, all but one of the cough have popped out now, the TW is flyin!! lol but the genetics are shite on em, grew a couple last grow.

paper towel between plates on a warming device. it's funny how quick those lil feckers go once they start


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im 21 mwahahahahahahaha!!!!!


 young blud hahah


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> gary glitter must be about ten





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> sorry lads i could'nt resist.


 shocking...... lol


Highlanders cave said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Highlanders cave said:


> http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/casey-jones.html
> 
> Anyone heard of this seedbank. Going to look at it a little later gotta give the plants some attention and if I can get this lazy stoner ass in gear I'll get some pics up. BB is at 5.5 wks and calyxs are about to go from swelling to exploding


 ive got a couple of beans squirrelled away for the SOG odyssey ( starting january lol)


kmoo said:


> i have a girlfriend that's just switched from wine to gin, tho i think that is more of a progression in her alcoholism as compared with a seasonal change.
> 
> you'd be surprised how much you can drink if you substitute food for a handful of almonds every 3 hours! lol i only do that for snacks but for every meal, wacko!
> 
> so i have some babies germing, blueberry 1 trainwreck (doesn't look like she'll crack in fairness, am utterly FUCKED OFF with that breeder) and strawberry cough. gagging on the cough, no pun intended.


wine to gin is a no brainer hahaha no seriously whats this bs bout almonds?!?!? that sounds bat poop nuts. i need ballast when im boozing not almonds haha glad your on an poppin hin!


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 21, 2010)

My Man Don, Winter?????? WTF down south here in the USA were still at 90F during the day...Having visited your great country, I can say the weather was no my Favorite...But the Golf was amazing!!!!!!!!!!

WTF is going on with my girl Amy over there??? She dumped Reg Traviss and is looking for a new Beau,, put my resume in Don. I wanna take a poke at that crazy Bitch..LOL..


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 21, 2010)

Don do you know how to delete pics in your account???


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2010)

Classy!


----------



## kmoo (Sep 21, 2010)

good luck hitting that, hope yer a fan of cock blisters

eh the tw is pokin out the top of the coco already, crazy girl. but i know it will all turn to shite lol she'll grow and impress me greatly and then bam, she'll go to shite coz she was bread by monkey bastards. baha

somehow i woke up with 2 missed calls between the hours of 2am and 7am. what kind of beast calls at such an hour yet doesn't leave a voice msg.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> Classy!


Nice tits and tats!


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## tip top toker (Sep 22, 2010)

Quick question. Anyone using a contactor with their lights? There's a cheap job on ebay for £15 which looks like any old timer, just chunky, else it's about £30 for one from growell etc. Naturally i like cheap but not chinese cheap


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2010)

i use em is it an envirolite switch big black timer gadget thingy? they are really good mate for the price and u dunt have to worry bout fucking timers every week lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Envirolite-22a-Grow-Lamp-Grow-Light-Timer-Contactor-New-/260297119446?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3c9aead6d6
this is wot i use and have two of em lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 22, 2010)

Exactly what i wanted to hear  £15 with free pnp


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2010)

jobs a good un mate u wont be unhappy>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2010)

Good deal that, that's one thing about the 600's, they blow most shop bought timers and if like me you go on holiday when you first buy your 600, it kinda leaves your girls getting frazzled for 24 hours as the timer is banjo'd!!

Legrand are also a good make, some of them will take up to 2x600w. I never bought mine here but it came up on google
http://www.growland-hydroponics.com/suche.php?special=hst&kHersteller=10?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 22, 2010)

Think i'm going to hook the 600 and 400w in series and get my cupboard full to the brim. If the police ask, i like to wake up to a warm outfit, cold clothes no thankyou!  

Don, with your autopots, doe the reservoir have to be at the same level as the pot, as in i would like to have the pot on the floor and the reservoir on a shelf a foot or so above. (logically i'd have thought it would work no problem, as the increase in pressure on the valve, if there was an increase, would be minimal)

Even my 400w is knockiong my timer to pieces, have to crawl under the plants once a week and punch it one, will work jsut fine for a further week and then repeat.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Think i'm going to hook the 600 and 400w in series and get my cupboard full to the brim. If the police ask, i like to wake up to a warm outfit, cold clothes no thankyou!
> 
> Don, with your autopots, doe the reservoir have to be at the same level as the pot, as in i would like to have the pot on the floor and the reservoir on a shelf a foot or so above. (logically i'd have thought it would work no problem, as the increase in pressure on the valve, if there was an increase, would be minimal)
> 
> Even my 400w is knockiong my timer to pieces, have to crawl under the plants once a week and punch it one, will work jsut fine for a further week and then repeat.


Well if you got a 400 and a 600 that Legrand is perfect. That would do both timers. (it said it handled either 3x400w or 2x600ws) But with 22a that envirolite one has got to be pretty strong. Westy, do you run your 600 and 400 of one or two of em?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah, i've only payed out for one light atm, still need a second cooltube and maybe a stronger exhaust fan, but i think i should give my landlord a bit of money before i go spending another tonne on myself


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2010)

I had a grasslin timer that has a box with the timer dial and then a a slab with 4 plug sockets on it and it can handle 3000 watts it was about 60 notes tho. 60 quid is better than confused and fried plants lol.

Don, get some pics up you lazy fecker=)


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 23, 2010)

hey osc hope ur good bro, long time 

i use a contactor for my 600, think it was 25 from the shop but you know they like to bend you over lol. better than fried plants as osc said


----------



## kmoo (Sep 24, 2010)

aye i want bud porn! where is old don


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2010)

poor don, his plants aint old enough for porny bits yet, well they might be but donys not, think hes working away this week. Strange a friday with no don to say thank fuck lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 24, 2010)

LOL, Thank Fuck....Don where ya at Bro?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2010)

well well well i leave you lot alone for a few days and theres wino's tats oot all over the gaffe hahah been away to glasgow this week. i tell you even the teachers there are mental.. youve seen nowt till youve had your freebies wiped out by two sugar crazed muslim wifes with thick weegie accents. i even said no you cant have that and they still took em. 

anyway. the timers things yeah i have a couple tho ive been lucky and only once had a cheapo one blow on me.

ttt- ive not actually set up the auto's yet probably going to have a bash this weekend, id say they will work fine on the same level as technically the pressure would make it seem like it was higher anyway if nothing it will work till theres a little left in the res.

ill be moving all the girls round doing some trimming and bunging the second lot into the rotation. the seedlings are stretched to fook cos i left em on the windowsill but had nee where else for them  the lasses are showing some kanny beginnings of bud the bubblegum more so than the cherry cheese.

tried to spluff on them with the cherry male but fuck knows if they took. hairs are a bit wilty but nowt major?!?! got the bubblegum male ready to pop, hell be out tomorrow and chopped im going to leave this breeding lark for a while and consentrate on nailing down my rotation.

livers is kicking on strong! ive decided in going to roll with SOG after xmas ive got the third rotation of seedlings popped and from what ive presently got im going to pick mothers and do trays of clones. how many colas can don fit into a big tent is the big question...... correct guess will win a prize! fook knows what yet 

pics n that youll have to wait for im still fighting with sky to get the fucking thing working. till then..........


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2010)

You got to love the second generation Asians with those thick Weedgie accents, haha. Happy Dayz in Glas-grow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2010)

ooooooh matron now thats more like it


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2010)

I dont mind supersizing her or i wouldnt mind lol


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2010)

plenty of roaming to be done on them there mountains....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey how did you get a picture of my nurse man??


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 24, 2010)

My God she looks my like my ex wife...Scard the shit outta me..The Hair the tits,,,My MY I do miss her...But soemtime whats ya love and whats good for ya are two very different things.................


----------



## kmoo (Sep 24, 2010)

bloody wino now saggy baps. i feel quite pretty amongst the other female company on this thread!

i'm not nearly organised enough to be throwin the word "rotation" around so much lol happy weekend!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey check it out...One of my son's songs, he does the vocals and all of the instuments and he's only 15 yrs old

Thanks to whoever listens  Later!!

http://www.youtube.com/user/dangeronthedashboard#p/a/u/0/f-bjb3nPByU


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2010)

Cool, not quite my type of music but production, tune, etc is tight, interesting voice as well!! Thanks for the share, I know my wife will love this. He do any more stuff?



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey check it out...One of my son's songs, he does the vocals and all of the instuments and he's only 15 yrs old
> 
> Thanks to whoever listens  Later!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/dangeronthedashboard#p/a/u/0/f-bjb3nPByU


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey there D hows it going. He does have more stuff, I think that there are a few more songs on that same page. The name of his band is *Danger on the dashboard*. He told me last night that he is starting to get away from the screamo/punk shit and getting into more punk/hip-hop. whatever that is haha. 


Have a good day man and def have your girl give a listen to his stuff. Very cool bro later

http://www.youtube.com/user/dangeronthedashboard#p/a/u/0/f-bjb3nPByU


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there D hows it going. He does have more stuff, I think that there are a few more songs on that same page. The name of his band is *Danger on the dashboard*. He told me last night that he is starting to get away from the screamo/punk shit and getting into more punk/hip-hop. whatever that is haha.
> 
> 
> Have a good day man and def have your girl give a listen to his stuff. Very cool bro later
> ...


Punk - HipHop, now there are two of my favourite types of tunes...I've passed the link onto the wife. later bru.


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2010)

weres the pics don man its been an age>>>>>>>>> regulars to the thred are calling the age without pics lol or picless times.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 27, 2010)

I tried to fill up some of the slack but only D was interested. Oh well lol.

Gotta go run my legit business.....

Life is good


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2010)

Donny is having problems with his ISP bless.....

Life is wet here...but good all the same. hehe.


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> I tried to fill up some of the slack but only D was interested. Oh well lol.
> 
> Gotta go run my legit business.....
> 
> Life is good


I always enjoy all ur imput Highlanders cave mate


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2010)

DST said:


> Donny is having problems with his ISP bless.....
> 
> Life is wet here...but good all the same. hehe.


Ive been having problems with this site man i have to keep presssin the link to go to my riu page wen i sign in or it jumps to a page thats jus nukmbers and says i have a million trojuns on all my hard drives and i should run a scan imidetly, really agressive cookie int it??


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> Ive been having problems with this site man i have to keep presssin the link to go to my riu page wen i sign in or it jumps to a page thats jus nukmbers and says i have a million trojuns on all my hard drives and i should run a scan imidetly, really agressive cookie int it??


get that wiped asap......that sounds aweful!


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2010)

we i use my own anti virus it says im fine and it only happens on this site i did make a thred called attacks in suport but no ones anwerd yet lol

https://www.rollitup.org/support/370462-attacks.html


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 27, 2010)

alright don, gonna love the SOG donkey dicks mate. heres 5 of mine. theres one more but i could'nt get to it due to it being a dwarf and lost in the undergrowth of her bigger sisters haha.

shamme about the seeds


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 27, 2010)

Must of been a bunch of fat donkeys man those are friggen thick as shit... your gonna give my single colas a small penis syndrome complex!

Nice going Will


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2010)

oneeyedwilly444 said:


> alright don, gonna love the sog donkey dicks mate. Heres 5 of mine. Theres one more but i could'nt get to it due to it being a dwarf and lost in the undergrowth of her bigger sisters haha.
> 
> Shamme about the seeds


very nice!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> My God she looks my like my ex wife...Scard the shit outta me..The Hair the tits,,,My MY I do miss her...But soemtime whats ya love and whats good for ya are two very different things.................


 true dat HC most of the things i love are potentially deadly to me hahah in fact everything barring her indoors...


kmoo said:


> bloody wino now saggy baps. i feel quite pretty amongst the other female company on this thread!
> i'm not nearly organised enough to be throwin the word "rotation" around so much lol happy weekend!!


 hahahh you think we're that organised lmfao pet im barely keeping my head above water outgoings are best part of my wages at the mo. im putting in for a name change im gonna be Don Cider and Noodles......


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey check it out...One of my son's songs, he does the vocals and all of the instuments and he's only 15 yrs old
> Thanks to whoever listens  Later!!
> http://www.youtube.com/user/dangeronthedashboard#p/a/u/0/f-bjb3nPByU


 kids got talent HC, holds a note well too. not my style im deffo more your hip hop kinda fella. tho i do appreciate certain metal/punk 


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there D hows it going. He does have more stuff, I think that there are a few more songs on that same page. The name of his band is *Danger on the dashboard*. He told me last night that he is starting to get away from the screamo/punk shit and getting into more punk/hip-hop. whatever that is haha.
> Have a good day man and def have your girl give a listen to his stuff. Very cool bro later
> http://www.youtube.com/user/dangeronthedashboard#p/a/u/0/f-bjb3nPByU


 punk/hip hop is kinda like this [youtube]HQ8EU-yUVmI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


mr west said:


> weres the pics don man its been an age>>>>>>>>> regulars to the thred are calling the age without pics lol or picless times.


 comin man comin!


Highlanders cave said:


> I tried to fill up some of the slack but only D was interested. Oh well lol.
> Gotta go run my legit business.....
> Life is good


 this month is dead to me novemeber its back to business as usual.... i cant wait to crop its killing me. the mrs has moved out and im footing all the bills n rent. 


DST said:


> Donny is having problems with his ISP bless.....
> Life is wet here...but good all the same. hehe.


 ive got net in the crib but to make it work i either need to buy a fuck off long ethernet and a switch or move the bt point which is tres spendy gonna be next week for net at home...


mr west said:


> I always enjoy all ur imput Highlanders cave mate


 me too man always coming with stuff to make a man envious


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> alright don, gonna love the SOG donkey dicks mate. heres 5 of mine. theres one more but i could'nt get to it due to it being a dwarf and lost in the undergrowth of her bigger sisters haha.
> shame about the seeds


 man thats some shlength right there aye it is a shame bout seeds but lets face it you can pick out what yuou can be bothered too and it will still be primo toke. im probably in the same boat mate when i was away last week the cherry cheese popped a few nut sacks so im ure therell be plenty beans floatin about in mine  shit happens eh usually in frigging droves. i think ive got a leaky roof which might need a roofer to come and have look at the loft im monitoring it but it does look like another forced shut down may be looming  i could cry


DST said:


> very nice!!!!


 tis that eh!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 28, 2010)

Good to hear from ya Don, good luck with everything silver linings are there. Somewhere.

About to go chop one of my outdoor girls if its not already full of bud rot. 

Later man

Yeah baby just listened to the Linkin Park song..had me bebopping round the liv room. They were quite intrumental to him in his early days, theres a local club that has shows all the time and he hangs there alot. Draws some pretty bigs players sometimes not quite LP caliper but very very close


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2010)

no time to explain but thats the girls so far


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks guys...really shows what a 400w can do....pics are lookin good don. looks like we are both gonna be ''whoops breeders''.


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2010)

its the only one i could be botherd to supersize don soz mate bad shit bout ya roof >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2010)

[youtube]/v/xCsLqc5Hs1w?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 28, 2010)

hahaha dick cheese


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 28, 2010)

My man Don back on the Job!!! Thats what I like to see......

Roof
I might have a fix for ya Bro.
You can use this shit they got here in the states called Black Jack (thinned down tar)
Or they have this shit thats white but a bit thinner than Black Jack and both will stop the leak from the outside Just paint it on the roof material (shingles or tile) and you should be good.

Best Of Luck. Good to hear from you
Hemlock


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Good to hear from ya Don, good luck with everything silver linings are there. Somewhere.
> About to go chop one of my outdoor girls if its not already full of bud rot.
> Later man
> Yeah baby just listened to the Linkin Park song..had me bebopping round the liv room. They were quite intrumental to him in his early days, theres a local club that has shows all the time and he hangs there alot. Draws some pretty bigs players sometimes not quite LP caliper but very very close


 easy HC, yeah man today is another day and all that jazz, i was really down last night thinking id gotten so far and now it could all be chopped in a day but theres a slim chance ill get away with it...
how did you fare? bud rot or not?
for some reason that vid has linkin park written on it but its actually a band call hed. pe ?!?!? either way glad ya liked man.


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> thanks guys...really shows what a 400w can do....pics are lookin good don. looks like we are both gonna be ''whoops breeders''.


 holy shit that with a 400? how many you got under that you say? 5? thats some going man. nicely nicely.

i may not be an oopsy breeder just yet man its pissing with rain up in newcastle n has been for days, no surprises there...haha knock on effect is my kitchen roof is getting rapidly worse. 


mr west said:


> its the only one i could be botherd to supersize don soz mate bad shit bout ya roof >>>>>>>>>>


 cheers west its the only one worth it to be fair lol when theres maffis colas to be proud of shit 'if' theres maffis colas to supersize down the line i will, i was rushed out the office yesterday. cheers tho 


Hemlock said:


> My man Don back on the Job!!! Thats what I like to see......
> Roof
> I might have a fix for ya Bro.
> You can use this shit they got here in the states called Black Jack (thinned down tar)
> ...


cheers hemlock lad, but aint no way im goping up on my roof and painting it, no ladder for a start and it would look pretty off painting black or white on my red tiled roof hahah then again i could paint it black n white stripes like my home team NUFC now that would be EPIC. hmmm 

im gonna ring the landlord at dinnertime n see if he can just send the roofer back. he was supposed to have fixed it already 




mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/xCsLqc5Hs1w?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


hahah gotta love a bit of cheese eh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2010)

just one thing after another with me, i must have been hitler in a previous life


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 29, 2010)

yeah i got them 5 russian plus 1 more that is a mess. i also got 6 bubblegum an 3 cheese and 4 devil..

why hs the missus moved out mate..(if you dont mind me askin)


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2010)

I swear he posted a reason, am i going mad? Conflict of interest for a year and then after that all is shiny happy clappy was how it sounded.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> yeah i got them 5 russian plus 1 more that is a mess. i also got 6 bubblegum an 3 cheese and 4 devil..
> 
> why hs the missus moved out mate..(if you dont mind me askin)


 all under the 400 thats crackin work fella really, those colas are huge. you should go up a weight n get yourself a 600. youll go far man! and yeah as TTT says she cant deal with the para of havin a room full of green gold. i dont blame her i keep nearly getting caught hahah


tip top toker said:


> I swear he posted a reason, am i going mad? Conflict of interest for a year and then after that all is shiny happy clappy was how it sounded.


i got yem last night n put the bins out, only to smell the sweet familiar smell of ganj eminating from the airbrick upstairs! i shit bricks... ordered a can filter double the size of my present one. hopefully the roofer thats coming tomorrow to fix the leaky roof wont smell the ganj or im fucked hahahah 

one thing after a bloody nother 

welcome to the merry go round that is my life!


----------



## kmoo (Oct 1, 2010)

raaah i have babies!! SC and TW, whoo

emptied my box out a bit! lol take that as ya will


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2010)

hehehe i love a good inyourendo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2010)

TFIF! 

roofer coming today hopefully he wont smell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2010)

i think the pollen took!


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2010)

I think so, gooood fucking job Don>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2010)

Agreed, looks like the calyxes are splitting. 

looking fantastic in yer tent. Good luck with the roofer!

Hope you have a good weekend, Don.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2010)

"roofer coming today hopefully he wont smell" 

I'm sure the roofer will smell a bit, thats a tough job...unless he showered in the morning then he wont smell so bad....unless its hot then he could stink... Sorry couldn't help myself lol

I dont think he'll give a shit and if he's not a toker he will be clueless as far as where its coming from.

Things are looking really nice in there! Now you get to drool for the next few weeks it goes by soo slow.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey Don hows it goin Bro.

Fuckin Ryder Cup Stopped in Wales due to weather....Imagine that...LOL


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2010)

Weather in Wales, I dont belive it, really? LMAO>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2010)

I rather liked the photo of 20 groundsmen trying to brush all the water off the green. Think that might be a losing battle today.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2010)

mr west said:


> I think so, gooood fucking job Don>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


 <<<<< tar yeah looks like its taken, i picked the most un cheese lookiing one to spluff on so who knows how she'll turn out ?!?!


DST said:


> Agreed, looks like the calyxes are splitting.
> looking fantastic in yer tent. Good luck with the roofer!
> Hope you have a good weekend, Don.


 cheers bro yeah im pretty pleased so far just need get the first run out and life will be good im sick of buying gear, good C99 but the bag weights are shy maybe 2.3 if im lucky


Highlanders cave said:


> "roofer coming today hopefully he wont smell"
> I'm sure the roofer will smell a bit, thats a tough job...unless he showered in the morning then he wont smell so bad....unless its hot then he could stink... Sorry couldn't help myself lol
> I dont think he'll give a shit and if he's not a toker he will be clueless as far as where its coming from.
> Things are looking really nice in there! Now you get to drool for the next few weeks it goes by soo slow.


 hahaha yeah im sure i was being overly para but it keeps you on your toes eh lol im already drooling at the site! it smells so good in there, ive really missed chiefing my own. still not long to go, gonna go check my snips my psychosis has rooted n needs potting on badly the others are still way bnehind 


Hemlock said:


> Hey Don hows it goin Bro.
> 
> Fuckin Ryder Cup Stopped in Wales due to weather....Imagine that...LOL


 sup hem lad! hahahah rain ???? in wales????? lmao i dont beleieve it lol whole countries been lashing down for a week.


mr west said:


> Weather in Wales, I dont belive it, really? LMAO>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


 blinding sunshine up north this morn tho there was a hint of frost. winter cometh


tip top toker said:


> I rather liked the photo of 20 groundsmen trying to brush all the water off the green. Think that might be a losing battle today.


 swings and roundabouts man n ot a month or so back it was drought warnings lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2010)

a fine weekend to all! get your smoke on! im going to town with the lady today for high tea! how very british!


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2010)

so wot times high tea? Is it b4 tea time or laters or do u just have to be high? very sunny in the middle today lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2010)

mr west said:


> so wot times high tea? Is it b4 tea time or laters or do u just have to be high? very sunny in the middle today lol


good morrow fine sir! im not quite sure what time its meant to be tbh i wont5 be high sadly aint got no smoke  scrumping at 4 weeks is a bad plan... the only high thing bout it will be the platter thing they serve it on lol

i think ill create a cocktail today, and call it salvation...... details to follow


----------



## kmoo (Oct 2, 2010)

i'm either drunk or i smoked crack

lol

night lovelies


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 2, 2010)

mr west said:


> Weather in Wales, I dont belive it, really? LMAO>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


LOL, you guys crack me up thats why I love coming to this site if it wasn't for ya'll and I mean all of you, I wouldn't even come to RIU!!!

Have a great weekend everyone. Off to play a little golf this AM, oh let me look outside to see how the weather is...LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 2, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> LOL, you guys crack me up thats why I love coming to this site if it wasn't for ya'll and I mean all of you, I wouldn't even come to RIU!!!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone. Off to play a little golf this AM, oh let me look outside to see how the weather is...LOL


Got the ryder Cup on look like the sun be shinin in Wales today however, I'm sure the rain is not far off.


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2010)

rain on sunday and fine again on monday, ill wait till monday now lol. Looks like were gonna beat the american team this time weather permiting lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 2, 2010)

Christ alive golf is a confusing game to try and follow on the radio when you don't know anything about golf. I liked it when they said America 5 Europe 4, i understand that bit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2010)

it makes me laugh watchin it on telly they whack that little ball so friggin hard then theres a good 6y-8 seconds of sky where you cant see nowt then they video hundreds of peeps with umbrella's trudging off up some muddy bank lol still tho i watch nufc relentlessly and look how pointless that is most of the time lol

happy sunday peeps.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 3, 2010)

morning all and happy weekend.....or whats left of it lol....chopped them super buds the other day, cant wait to see the dry weight. although the black russian has never been a super yielder..


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it makes me laugh watchin it on telly they whack that little ball so friggin hard then theres a good 6y-8 seconds of sky where you cant see nowt then they video hundreds of peeps with umbrella's trudging off up some muddy bank lol still tho i watch nufc relentlessly and look how pointless that is most of the time lol
> 
> happy sunday peeps.


yeah i can never see the ball wen i hit it neither lmao but it gets addictive man, makes u jus wana do better everytime lol.. You should try it man, ur getting that age now lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2010)

lol maybe tiger woods on the xbox lol i actually found out recently theres a frisbee golf course near me well less than 50 miles lol i really fancy a go at that


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 3, 2010)

that sounds mental


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah i can never see the ball wen i hit it neither lmao but it gets addictive man, makes u jus wana do better everytime lol.. You should try it man, ur getting that age now lol.


Well Put Mr West...LOL...Don is gettin on in years...


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2010)

LMAO, I find my self thinking about golf alot wen im not there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2010)

im 28 you cheeky swines! if i was 60 id still think golf was daft


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im 28 you cheeky swines! if i was 60 id still think golf was daft


wish Id taken it up wen i was 28 man id be wicked now lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2010)

I could give you an idea of my age but im not sure i want to lol. My baby is already calling me old man. And not in the sense of..my old man either. 

Here's a clue though...the song that I'm listening to at the moment is from Pink Floyds Animals CD and I saw them on that tour when I was in high school at the Big O. We were on the infield with 80,000 people behind us. Friggen awesome!

Smoking some of my outdoor right now and its real nice. She could have been a keeper indoors for headstash, cause she yeilded low, but the only thing that stopped her was cause her crazy good smell didnt come through in the taste. Outdoors though the flavor came through nicely and shes potent as fuck, but I knew that. A Void pheno she was, the only one of her that I put outside cause she was an extra Got 3 zs of nice pretty hard buds. Dont think I want to get rid of it now ha ha

EDIT!.....and remember it 's not as old as you feel. ITS AS OLD AS YOU ACT!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2010)

)hahahah as we say round here man your only as old as the woman your feelin  sounds like you really know how to nail down what you want from a pheno tho HC much respect.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank ya brother catch ya on the next bowl


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 3, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> alright don, gonna love the SOG donkey dicks mate. heres 5 of mine. theres one more but i could'nt get to it due to it being a dwarf and lost in the undergrowth of her bigger sisters haha.
> 
> shamme about the seeds


thanks everyone who repped this post. i dont rep enough people so i cant rep you all back. i owe you all a few by now lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2010)

well deserved willy man!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 4, 2010)

Good Morning All..

trust we all had a good weekend...Fuck'en hell wish i was 28 again..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2010)

afternoon hem lad! weekend was ok could have been better. my teams new signing star striker copped a broken leg. we lost 2-1 had 2 dodgy penalty decisions go the wrong way. the rain has been coming down the walls in the kitchen. im out of weed and drink and broke till payday. at least ive got a big tent full of ladies to keep me company!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2010)

so these two are the same strain lol yeah right.... i have a sneaky feeling the one with the long pistils is black rose and about 1% cheese 










im gonna be a happy chap if that thing turns beetroot


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 4, 2010)

Hang in there Brother it ain't ever easy...Hell wish you was here we would burn us a fatty..
Ladies Look really good, Well done as always 007 I'm mean Don...LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2010)

hahhahah you kiddin me double 00 Disaster more like lol. yeah man id love to go stateside again ive met some real cool cats on riu but nowt like hookiin up n blazing one 

stay up hem!


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

oh yeah that reminds me, I have a road trip to organise to toon town, how ya fixed one weekend this month Donnald?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2010)

mornin westy lad, im sadly going to have to postpone a while owing to me not being able to afford the digi ballast till next month  and ive got nee smoke to get badman shtoned wiv ya till then either bro. 

oh and i heard a top tip for beasting the PM man. crank your temps up to 110 and it'll kill it stone dead!?!? not tried it but a fella on another forum told me to watch for the pm on the cuts he sent n if it did develop to do that.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mornin westy lad, im sadly going to have to postpone a while owing to me not being able to afford the digi ballast till next month  and ive got nee smoke to get badman shtoned wiv ya till then either bro.
> 
> oh and i heard a top tip for beasting the PM man. crank your temps up to 110 and it'll kill it stone dead!?!? not tried it but a fella on another forum told me to watch for the pm on the cuts he sent n if it did develop to do that.


Never heard that one...worth a try I guess. Nice pics Don, both look completely different for sure.

Take it easy bru,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2010)

typo it was 100 not 110, but intrigueing none the less. id be wary of puttin my temps that high for an hour mind

yeah totally different. i think im going to take a couple of snips from the more black rose lookin one just incase

have a goodun man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2010)

so ive just moved the bush that is the livers about in the tent and twigged ive got two boys in the next rotation. gutted i kinda needed them to be ladies but cest la vie eh


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

Dem boys be fukin up the rotation, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2010)

you aint kiddin. you could get hurt with some peeps round ere. 

just got given a bag, its wet shit and looks like a fiver deal im gutted ive been without for ages and i dont even want to smoke the stuff ill take a pic later. its disgusting


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mornin westy lad, im sadly going to have to postpone a while owing to me not being able to afford the digi ballast till next month  and ive got nee smoke to get badman shtoned wiv ya till then either bro.
> 
> oh and i heard a top tip for beasting the PM man. crank your temps up to 110 and it'll kill it stone dead!?!? not tried it but a fella on another forum told me to watch for the pm on the cuts he sent n if it did develop to do that.


what? another forum? you traitor lol. i must be the only one who does'nt use any other forums.....


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> what? another forum? you traitor lol. i must be the only one who does'nt use any other forums.....


I think I have like 1 post on a couple of other forums, but scrapped them yonks ago...my misses would strnagle me if she thought I was getting another roger rabbit with yet another weed forum, haha.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 5, 2010)

yeah your right d. my missus would probably leave me lol


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

you obviously won her back again will! good man!


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> yeah your right d. my missus would probably leave me lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2010)

hahahaha i joined just to get beans the found it was quite kanny but its creator seems to have done a midnight flit with loads of peeps money. im riu till i die. honest guv


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

well then guys Im registerd on a few of the others but rarely go there cuz no one knows me like u guys lol. No worries on the road trip pal i thought u had already upgraded to digi. Smoking slanty eh and its wet, seems the standard uk streeet weed lol. This was quite intresting read>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2010/sep/18/police-chief-decriminalise-cannabis


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 5, 2010)

great link there westy  Some rather interesting points are made, some which pique my curiosity and debating manner 

""My personal belief in terms of sheer scale of harm is that one of the most dangerous drugs in this country is alcohol. Alcohol is a lawful drug. Likewise, nicotine is a lawful drug, but cigarettes can kill," he said. "There is a wider debate on the impacts to our community about all aspects of drugs, of which illicit drugs are one modest part."" Think he forgot to mention that cannabis is a lawful drug as well  Even he doesn't appear to be able to differentiate between lawful and legal, unless he's intentionally being sneaky, emailed them, but doubt i'll get a response


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2010)

i could cryy i got such a weak deal its wet about a fiver deal and just generally crap a lad in the office said hed take half it off me for a tenner and put it in one j it was a double size j to be fair but still. i would rather scrump than buy that gash again

inteesting read but i doubt it will change much


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 5, 2010)

I've got wet crap as well  i could imprint my thumbnail into the stem with ease :s that makes 3 bad deal and a refused bad deal in a row. I don't understand the dealers mentality. Why would he not tell his grower he'd be back in a week? Either way he won't be getting money from me so why not wait till he has something worth buying. Sigh. I resorted to nipping a bud, would have been a tasty 8th but alas, the good ol speed dry.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2010)

im gonna smoke my slant for tonight but got the lads round the morrow for scrabble and hot wings, so a little scrump may happen :/


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> great link there westy  Some rather interesting points are made, some which pique my curiosity and debating manner
> 
> ""My personal belief in terms of sheer scale of harm is that one of the most dangerous drugs in this country is alcohol. Alcohol is a lawful drug. Likewise, nicotine is a lawful drug, but cigarettes can kill," he said. "There is a wider debate on the impacts to our community about all aspects of drugs, of which illicit drugs are one modest part."" Think he forgot to mention that cannabis is a lawful drug as well  Even he doesn't appear to be able to differentiate between lawful and legal, unless he's intentionally being sneaky, emailed them, but doubt i'll get a response


 
Maybe its as easy as hes a drinker...LOL...Doesn't wanna but down hes brew just ours...


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 6, 2010)

good link westy, its all for the greater good lol


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 6, 2010)

looking good mate, how far are they gone??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

cheers man! Owing to not having my calendar from me old phone i have no idea but their due about the 1st week of november so somewhere about 4.5 weeks, thats actually one of the lower yeilding lookinf pheno's


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2010)

did u fuck the labeling again don lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

hahahah no i left my phone charger in a hotel, anyway as if i label dates n names on em lmao


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2010)

It helps mate and it also would look like ur not cash cropping if the old plod did heavan forbid look in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

lol if they come a knockin im bang to rights lad. i colour coded the pots


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the link, Mr West re the guardian article. 

What pisses me off was that 20plus years ago I had to stand in front of a judge and be told that my punishment would be my criminal record. I am educated to a level where I have letters after my name for ffs, yet I wouldn't even be able to get a job in a dole office, bank, or any other government job because of my record....so does that mean I can claim compensation when it's decriminalised for fuking my life chances up? haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

hahahah id like to see what they said if you wrote that letter to em!? get your pen out to that divvy cameron D!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 6, 2010)

For things like this, it seems like government protocol is silence. I write letters and letters to various politicians, police forces, councils, news sites, rarely will i ever hear something back. I think that might be part of their issue with bending and decriminalising, the sheer amount of folk who would goto court for compensation, having their criminal record wiped etc, they'd probably lose a HELL of a lot of money. Although they'd probably just pass some law saying fuck you  I also like how the article mentions pretty uch nowt but young kids and not wanting to give them a criminal record, well at the end of the day that must aply to everyone else it's discrimination plain and simple and human rights groups would flatten the government. I'm curious as to what happens to a freeman if the cops chop all his plants due to not knowing who he/she was, and then taking them to court stating it's street value was £50,000, that freeman would by law need compensation of £50,000 regardless if it was personal use and just a pound of bud etc. I've noticed that estimates on value seem to be getting a lot more realistic these days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

i was under the impression that all complaint letters etc had to be dealt with and logged by oifficail orifices!?!?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 6, 2010)

Apparently not. So far as i am aware, unless the complaint is served, such as signed mail, or personal transfer of the complaint, then they are not bound by owt, they can just deny. On the whole if they keep quiet it's cus you're on to sommehting. A very small and silly example is the concil recently went around putting up fliers stating that double parking was now illegal in our streets, and that XYZ constituted double parking (parking more tha 50cm from the curb was cou/nted as double parking and that you would be fined or car removed). So i sent a letter asking for clarification on the actual parking rules, with regard to how smart cars can part perpendicular to the curb and not recieve tickets, no reply, a month later and it seems the whole neighbourhood has worked htis out, half the streets just bay park and stick out the same if not momre than double parking. not one ticket for anyone yet.

With regard to the govt/councils requirement to reply, even then i am a little vague. this freeman shit i've been reading up on, the reason it is all so vague, is that even after having served your notice, legally, they will not reply, they will not even reply to your follwoing notice of non-response, which if not-replied to, means that they have agreeed to your first notice, but they don't reply, no reply of 100% positive confirmation, leaves people still guessing, hope they wrote their notice correctly etc, thye are very sneaky. If it puts them in a comproising situation, where they know you will win if they reply legally and non-fraudulantly, then they simply wont, pinky and his 3 ounces of medical annabis are pretty firm evidence of this. He cold not even find a security guard at the airport to talk to about his bag of cannabis, presumedly they had all been ordered to staya well clear, if they spoke to him, they'd have to clairfy legally just what the law was, in this case it certainly looks like he was right, and as such, the govt knew that if they did meet him at the airport, they would by law have to nod thier heads and tell him he's correect, to which pinky wouldh have cideo recorded this to which all hell would hae broken lose in the UK. 

Lokk at me ranting away, my bad.


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> having served your notice, legally, they will not reply, they will not even reply to your follwoing notice of non-response, which if not-replied to, means that they have agreeed to your first notice, but they don't reply, no reply of 100% positive confirmation, leaves people still guessing,


Yer fekking right I am guessing....not a clue! lmao.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 6, 2010)

DST said:


> Yer fekking right I am guessing....not a clue! lmao.


Exactly what they have strived to achieve. Why else would they remove the institution from the curriculum, they odn't want people knowing about it, i mean hell, until 2 onths ago i didn't even know that we had a UK Constitution, like the Americans have and use to do as they need to do. I need to give that a good going over. Now they're looking at banning smoking at home and in cars, it wont be long till people turn around a simply say bugger off, there is already debate and such over whether the community should have the legal right to turn around and say F you to health and safety rules and measures if they deem them pointless regardless of council demands of them being implemented etc


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Thanks for the link, Mr West re the guardian article.
> 
> What pisses me off was that 20plus years ago I had to stand in front of a judge and be told that my punishment would be my criminal record. I am educated to a level where I have letters after my name for ffs, yet I wouldn't even be able to get a job in a dole office, bank, or any other government job because of my record....so does that mean I can claim compensation when it's decriminalised for fuking my life chances up? haha.


Oh my,,,what a thought....
I have to ask D would you change anything in your life now that you can look back?

Hey Don, stop rainin over there yet?
Hope you are well Bro.


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2010)

I would definitely change that one moment when we knocked on that dealers door...i was 17 years old ffs, the Drug Squad guys had guns, I had to strip me naked, I have not shat myself much in life, but by god was i pooping it then. Apart from that, definitiely not Hemlock!!! you learn by your mistakes. 


Hemlock said:


> Oh my,,,what a thought....
> I have to ask D would you change anything in your life now that you can look back?
> 
> Hey Don, stop rainin over there yet?
> Hope you are well Bro.


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

glorious sunshine today in the middle, blue skies as far as u can see, bugger i wanna play goloff but cant lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

I wouldnt change a thing i dont think, what u live through makes us what we are. If i haddnt contracted ms wen i was 19 my life would obviously be diffrent. I like the me with ms hes calm and generouse but it took a while to get here to this nice space.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Apparently not. So far as i am aware, unless the complaint is served, such as signed mail, or personal transfer of the complaint, then they are not bound by owt, they can just deny. On the whole if they keep quiet it's cus you're on to sommehting. A very small and silly example is the concil recently went around putting up fliers stating that double parking was now illegal in our streets, and that XYZ constituted double parking (parking more tha 50cm from the curb was cou/nted as double parking and that you would be fined or car removed). So i sent a letter asking for clarification on the actual parking rules, with regard to how smart cars can part perpendicular to the curb and not recieve tickets, no reply, a month later and it seems the whole neighbourhood has worked htis out, half the streets just bay park and stick out the same if not momre than double parking. not one ticket for anyone yet.
> 
> With regard to the govt/councils requirement to reply, even then i am a little vague. this freeman shit i've been reading up on, the reason it is all so vague, is that even after having served your notice, legally, they will not reply, they will not even reply to your follwoing notice of non-response, which if not-replied to, means that they have agreeed to your first notice, but they don't reply, no reply of 100% positive confirmation, leaves people still guessing, hope they wrote their notice correctly etc, thye are very sneaky. If it puts them in a comproising situation, where they know you will win if they reply legally and non-fraudulantly, then they simply wont, pinky and his 3 ounces of medical annabis are pretty firm evidence of this. He cold not even find a security guard at the airport to talk to about his bag of cannabis, presumedly they had all been ordered to staya well clear, if they spoke to him, they'd have to clairfy legally just what the law was, in this case it certainly looks like he was right, and as such, the govt knew that if they did meet him at the airport, they would by law have to nod thier heads and tell him he's correect, to which pinky wouldh have cideo recorded this to which all hell would hae broken lose in the UK.
> 
> Lokk at me ranting away, my bad.


 who's pinky? 


DST said:


> Yer fekking right I am guessing....not a clue! lmao.


 me too man my brain feels like someone left a hot karl in it today. 


Hemlock said:


> Oh my,,,what a thought....
> I have to ask D would you change anything in your life now that you can look back?
> 
> Hey Don, stop rainin over there yet?
> Hope you are well Bro.


 apart form a hangover im fine fella ! its subsiding just :/


DST said:


> I would definitely change that one moment when we knocked on that dealers door...i was 17 years old ffs, the Drug Squad guys had guns, I had to strip me naked, I have not shat myself much in life, but by god was i pooping it then. Apart from that, definitiely not Hemlock!!! you learn by your mistakes.


 true that lad mistakes make you. wish i hadnt made so many tho haha


mr west said:


> glorious sunshine today in the middle, blue skies as far as u can see, bugger i wanna play goloff but cant lol.


 blue skies but cloudy in my mind lol i just want a nap. no sympathy all self inflicted.


commencing manning the [email protected] up


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

aww bless ya don mate do u me to make u a cup of tea and a bacon sarnie? You sit there wile the kettle boils and ill make u a spliff>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> aww bless ya don mate do u me to make u a cup of tea and a bacon sarnie? You sit there wile the kettle boils and ill make u a spliff>>>>>>>>>>


dude if only. i could murder a butty, whilst mumbling my way round morrisons whispering braaaaaaaaaiins i picked up a pot noodle ffs


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

Zombie Zombies Zombies, think weve all heard to song lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

cant face dubstep today :S


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cant face dubstep today :S


i know ur delicate so thats why i didnt embed it again lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

tar muchly


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

I like it quiet at he start of the day lol. Smoking some quickish dried cheese and im buzzing like a gas freak ll=ol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

hahahaha i dont think i could start my day with a big cheesey doob id be a write off


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 7, 2010)

Pinky (Jim Starr) Is a huge cannabis campaigner, has a bit of a messed up body so rolls around in his wheelchair campaigning to legalize cannabis. He's the one with the spliff hanging out his mouth  I have a lot of respect for that man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

right i think ive seen that pic before actually. i wonder how he got away with that, ive been to downing st and i couldnt get to the front door for the rozzers and the eff off big fence. and he's tokin a doob on his doorstep!?!? popo must be napping. lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 7, 2010)

Don i seriously love hot wings mate.....how do you make em? i do em with hot sauce, butter, cayanne pepper paprika and garlic. they make my guts bubble and my arse burn but i cant stop munchin em lol. its that pleasure/pain thing lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

to be honest it was my first go at making them but i just boiled em up for 10-15 then deep fried em ive got a family recipe for the marinade which is bitchin for pork aswell

brown sugar 100grams 
6 tablespoons soy sauce 
1/2 teaspoon ginger powder
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
4tablespoons honey
2 tablespoons vinegar

shit is beaut 

how do you do yours!? and yeah my arse has been lethal today haaahaahaha


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 7, 2010)

its an american thing. i dont know the exact measurements because i do them by eye so they are exactly how i like em. go on youtube and look for buffalo wings and you will get a ton of recipes, i definatley prefer the deep fried versions tho wings really are the bees knees and easily the best cut off a chicken.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

im more a breast man meself hahahha vouldnt resist it


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 7, 2010)

check this out, looks like a pretty cool app. realtime aswell lol www.*highgrow*.us/downloads.htm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

Firefox can't find the server at www.<b>highgrow<. ???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

i dont even keep pics of my plants on my phone man let alone a virtual growroom lol


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 7, 2010)

nah its for the computer lol


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im more a breast man meself hahahha vouldnt resist it


 
Oh Don,,,,Me to Bro, Me to!!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> aww bless ya don mate do u me to make u a cup of tea and a bacon sarnie? You sit there wile the kettle boils and ill make u a spliff>>>>>>>>>>


 
Right,,,,, I need to know what a Bacon sarnie is...LMAO


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Right,,,,, I need to know what a Bacon sarnie is...LMAO


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 7, 2010)

Fook me Im so hungry now ha ha bacon on top of bacon. Man I really am hungry now some sort pavlovs response slobbering all over the puter need...food....now...


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 7, 2010)

mr west said:


>


Aye, Aye looks tastie


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

Dons thread has a tendency for food pictures, hehehe.


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

we know where the fatties are lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2010)

man you cant be posting pics of bacon butties when im at work thats just cruel hahaha. 

took some snips off the black rosey lookin cherry cheese this morning, hope they take ive never taken cuts off a plant this far in flower. 

potted up the rest of my livers clones which looked a bit shabby they took a good 9 days.

put my DOG's in big pots both look very indy probably the fattest leaves ive seen on a seedling and ive done straight indicas.















those of ya in the 600 club will have seen these but for them that aint. some cinderella the DOGs and my tent this mornin


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

Hubba Hubba to ya tent don, ur gonna love the livers, i got a tiny bit left lol I save it for bedybys lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

Lovely little pups as well Donny! Chubby fukers eh!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2010)

Thats a hell of a nice looking garden Don, way to go bro! Tasty looking nugs too. Cheers!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2010)

cheers lads!! yeah the livers is takin over like 2 plants have just about covered the left half of the tent. cant wait to get my hash bags out this run is going to be naughty


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

hmmm hash, hmmm livers hmmmm. I got a fair bit of trim ina bag waiting for some more then i have the ice lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2010)

think im gonna do a run soon as this lots finished cant wait that stuff is the best stone ive ever tasted


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 8, 2010)

That tent is bleeding massive! How far into flower are those two cuts? I've a cheese cut that isn't doing much so only other cutting would be from near 4 weeks flowering :s


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 8, 2010)

looking very nice indeed mate


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 8, 2010)

what feek is goin on here,

Don a tent some dope sounds like a great combination....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> That tent is bleeding massive! How far into flower are those two cuts? I've a cheese cut that isn't doing much so only other cutting would be from near 4 weeks flowering :s


 haha its kanny size aye the cuts were 4.5 not sure if its going to work out but then again i dont know if the pheno's worth keepin yet either lol


GreenThumb2k10 said:


> looking very nice indeed mate


 cheers man


Hemlock said:


> what feek is goin on here,
> 
> Don a tent some dope sounds like a great combination....


 true that bro!! got a clone of smellyberry this morning

http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/products/4797/smellyberry.html


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2010)

livers and blueberry lol, nice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2010)

should be eh. the boat flipped straight over n put the flames out man  gutted weirdly tho even the pone was turned off the light for the camera came on underwater n glowed down the river


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2010)

aww well, the thought was there and at least u didnt get nicked lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2010)

You two seem to simply storm through the strains, every time i check up there's something new being harvested or you've gotten a bean of this or a lone of that


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> should be eh. the boat flipped straight over n put the flames out man  gutted weirdly tho even the pone was turned off the light for the camera came on underwater n glowed down the river


dont spoze u took any piks as it went down the river did ya don?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> should be eh. the boat flipped straight over n put the flames out man  gutted weirdly tho even the pone was turned off the light for the camera came on underwater n glowed down the river


I have re-read this page, but am i missing something? Capsized? Flames? :S


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 9, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I have re-read this page, but am i missing something? Capsized? Flames? :S


yeah me too mate.....are we in the twilight zone?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> You two seem to simply storm through the strains, every time i check up there's something new being harvested or you've gotten a bean of this or a lone of that


 varieety is the spice n all that man! fairies a busy lass


mr west said:


> dont spoze u took any piks as it went down the river did ya don?



i did but its a bit unrecognisable upside doon think ill sticfk to growing pot viking catamarans arent my strong point...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2010)

i was bored yesterday at graft and fighting with my new phone and a sim card reader for hours trying to port my contacts to it i got pissed off n decided i was going to smash the old useless phone up, then i thought ill give it a viking send off n built a cardboard boat to send off to firey valhalla.... i set it ablaze it flipped straight over then the light came on on the phone shorting out its last gasps.

i was going to make it explode with a bottle full of pc air duster but could i fuck get the gas to stay in the bottle & as i didnt have a balloon or a johnny i reluctantly just set it alight, wouldnt have exlploded anyway.

enough babble here she is


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2010)

I like the bottle floating too, least u wasnt making a mess lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2010)

well technically i guess i was littering 

some eco warrior ponce in the bar was tellin mke i should send it to africa to help charity n all that kept saying to him over and over, yeah but im gonna set light to it. i hate when people oppressively try n force morality on you he must have said to me but you could donaye it like 5 times and each time i told the prat yeah i could but im gonna burn it instead. he eventually gave up. i suspect he was probably trying to impress the barmaid who was stood examining the mighty prowess of the catamaran...


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2010)

Lmao at least u didnt chin him. Yeah some ppl can be so fucking pushy, I hate em.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2010)

lol not worth gettin lairy over mate. he was pobs siting there thikin what a prick i am haha. some poor african could be errr eating my phone?!?!? why the fuck do they need mobiles surely food and aid would be better than being able to txt someone else with an old knacky phone


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2010)

I think its the precious metlals and stuff inside the phones that are highly valued by the recycle wombles.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2010)

ah the lithium aye


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> Lmao at least u didnt chin him. Yeah some ppl can be so fucking pushy, I hate em.


LMAO "least ya didn't chin him.."


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2010)

littel slap lol. Thats one of the reasons I dont like to mix with ppl who are not friends lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2010)

rigght back to the pot....

started the pk 13/14 last week bout wed this week im going to be feeding with shooting powder and foliar feeding with gravity/purple maxx should see some beef up by this time next week 

the livers smells so dank like cheese n psycho honestly im so tempted to have a nip off it


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2010)

Itd be worth waiting for but a tiny branch wont hurt in the name of esential pruning lol. Jus like the cheese an co it quick drys quite nicely lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2010)

i might just prune off some lower branches their not getting loight and will be leeching nutes from the tops... thats my story and im snipping to it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 9, 2010)

That tent looks friggin awesome mate. A great start to the new era
How far into flower are you now? You'll be impressed by the stink when its done, it lingers worse than an eggy fart. When i open my livers jar i can still smell it the next day. My Mrs says "that fucking stinks" and i always say "yes, yes it does" She doesn't smoke so she doesn't appreciate the heady aroma lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2010)

Im gutted cuz im down to my last q of cured livers/ blues, its like crack i tell ya, so moreish. In fact im gonna go get a spliffs worth and smoke it right now. How ya doing Oscaroscar?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im gutted cuz im down to my last q of cured livers/ blues, its like crack i tell ya, so moreish. In fact im gonna go get a spliffs worth and smoke it right now. How ya doing Oscaroscar?


I'm good mate. We are looking at buying a new house in a nicer area and its got a cellar thats the size of the whole ground floor so i might start up again, only with my old tent mind. You doing good?


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm good mate. We are looking at buying a new house in a nicer area and its got a cellar thats the size of the whole ground floor so i might start up again, only with my old tent mind. You doing good?


yeah we jus bout managing pm regardless lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> That tent looks friggin awesome mate. A great start to the new era
> How far into flower are you now? You'll be impressed by the stink when its done, it lingers worse than an eggy fart. When i open my livers jar i can still smell it the next day. My Mrs says "that fucking stinks" and i always say "yes, yes it does" She doesn't smoke so she doesn't appreciate the heady aroma lol


 word man! aye its coming on a treat, im impressed by the stink already it is indeed a stronger smell than the cheese which is a statement i dont say lightly this stuff pen and inks! 
i have to do most of my work in the tent in the morning before i go to work and i inevitably end up stinking of ganj, siodeways looks on the bus always make me chuckle. im fitting the new can filter tonight, keep the pong down. first order of payday business will be to get myself a uvonair 3000 and second digi ballast. another expensive month 


mr west said:


> Im gutted cuz im down to my last q of cured livers/ blues, its like crack i tell ya, so moreish. In fact im gonna go get a spliffs worth and smoke it right now. How ya doing Oscaroscar?


ive so far remained strong and not scrumped but i know as soon as that sack of cinderella is gone.... ive come to the conclusion tht to smoke the new cheese livers types that im growing im gonna have to go back to chiefing blunts and topping up not going days without or i'll be a paranoid wreck recluse.


oscaroscar said:


> I'm good mate. We are looking at buying a new house in a nicer area and its got a cellar thats the size of the whole ground floor so i might start up again, only with my old tent mind. You doing good?


 you fucky lucker!!!! a basement the size of the ground floor is every growers dream!


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2010)

just wanted to clear up the mobile in Africa thing. In Africa there are basically no land lines or fixed networks so gsm is a big thing in the African nations, and so are mobiles. It's big business these days The one thing that they do have a problem with, is bloody charging the mobiles up!!! Of course a slanty eyed contract negating, engineer stealing, backdooring ex client of ours manufactures one of the first solar powered mobile phones for the african market.....sorry about the racism, but they fuked me over for a lot of cash!!!!

My sister just bought a new house in London, she has a basement the size of her whole downstairs, and she also has access to an air raid shelter!!!! (she doesn't grow though, shame!) An air raid shelter has got to be pretty secure I would have thought. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2010)

oh right well there you go i was obviouly ill informed. well i guess seeing as i have another old phone ill see about sending it. why not eh can be my good deed for the day. tho i imagine charging them must be a nightmare. well even if they get a fiver for my old one it can go in the pot for something. 

an air raid grow would be something to behold. i did see a guy that had sunk a shipping container into his garden but was using it as a winde cellar!?!? think the cost involved was quite high tho by the time you tot up jcb's concrete the container and getting it kitted out must be well in to double figure thousands.

pics in a bit peeps!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 11, 2010)

Or you could go to africa and spend a year or two of your life donating your time and skills to helping make a better life for a town or two over there like a couple people in my family have done. Im thinking I would have popped the fucker after about the third time the dude who was trying to impress the chick, told me I should send my cell to Africa instead of giving it a sendoff to Davey Jones locker. Christ!!! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2010)

id like to think i could give something as precious as my time to help like that but im simply too selfish. it grates more than a little, I do try and help others less fortunate but i can imagine what the mrs would say if i sprung that one on her. hinny pack her bags were off to africa for a year. balls in a sling for deffo.

im not really the violent type tho to look at me youd probably not think that. punchin a guy out for talkin to me aint my bag lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2010)

so pics as promised:





dogs on the left livers on the right




Livers bush




indica pheno cherry cheese




cherry cheese pheno looks like the TGA dairy queen poor pheno :/




black rose pheno




cherry cheddar frosty pheno not much bud tho ffs




group shot




group shot 2


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2010)

the cherry cheddar frosty pheno kinda reminds me of one of the dpq phenos' - trichs the length of stringy cheese but smaller calyxes!! Wicked update lad, "DOGs on the left , Livers on the Right", I thought you were going to bust into a song of some sort.

Sweet bru,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2010)

yeah its a shame the cherry cheese could have been something exceptional but it just hasnt had the back breeding, there'll no doubt be a gem in a full pack but so far i think well for me the gem is the black rose pheno but time will tell eh.

hahah Dogs on ma left livers on ma right an everyting is all riiiiight 

lmao

on a side note the cut i got that i thought was uk smelly berry isnt its some sort of cherry flavour with wicked yeild other than that i know nowt bout it. if its really cherry i might see about making my own cherry cheese, i had originally wanted to make purple cherry cheese many moons back. need to get some colloidal silver though and reverse the cheese. or livers i think would probably make a killer cross.

cheers bru


----------



## Meetwad (Oct 11, 2010)

let em have a breeze from a fan for a bit each day (1/2 hr should do) it'll strengthen the stem quite a lot although you might notice a slow down initially in growth.


----------



## Meetwad (Oct 11, 2010)

put a fan on them for a 1/2 hr each day to give them a stockier stem


----------



## Mota Vated (Oct 11, 2010)

Fans. Fan put a fan on them. I say wind...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks man, i did have a 6 inch oscilating fan in there when it was half full but now i couldnt fit a desk fan in there haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2010)

or do you guys mean my babies?


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2010)

Whats with all the freaking fans suggestions, hehe. Don, come on tae fek, get a FAN in there eh! Or just drink a few ales and fart on them occassionally (now that you have the run eh the hoose like!)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah come on Don get a fan in there blah blah blah lol

Sorry bout the rant this morning,,,jess sum monday mornin blues das all!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2010)

am pretty bummed oot the mrs is on some we wont ever live together trip saying she doesnt want to live with the green lodgers. even if ts just my percy ?!? she doesnt seem to understand its an A to B thing well never have a mortgage if i dont get some scratch worked up .christ i earn more than her to start with shes never even got left over at end of month for fucks sake.

id never choose weed over her but it makes me so happy i dont want to not grow it. she dont share the dream its tearing us up. i want to breed beans she wants to live next door to her mam rest of her life ah fuck man heads battered im gonna get lashed


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 11, 2010)

i feel for ya man, tough situation


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah thats a biggie man... not much to roll with there. Sounds like she's not going to budge either dont have much advise for ya.....its just a way of life for some of us. gl


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 11, 2010)

This is not the first time we have seen random fan suggestions in this thread. Same comment a few months back.....


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> am pretty bummed oot the mrs is on some we wont ever live together trip saying she doesnt want to live with the green lodgers. even if ts just my percy ?!? she doesnt seem to understand its an A to B thing well never have a mortgage if i dont get some scratch worked up .christ i earn more than her to start with shes never even got left over at end of month for fucks sake.
> 
> id never choose weed over her but it makes me so happy i dont want to not grow it. she dont share the dream its tearing us up. i want to breed beans she wants to live next door to her mam rest of her life ah fuck man heads battered im gonna get lashed


You gotta have some cash to go straight man. And if I just took my job money I'd be fucked.. I hear ya,,,,, its not an easy path Mate... 
BUT I am for gettin LASHED!!!!!
Feken hell I'm burnin it down now...


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2010)

Don, that's a tough situation for sure. I think my wife would be the same if the laws were not as relaxed as they are in NL. Like you say, you wouldn't choose your wife over your hobby...but I guarantee you dread the day the ultimatum is given to you. 

Not sure if you were growing when you met your lass, but what is it with women, they meet you, think you are ace, then try and change everything about you...(or most do without even knowing it!) 

She'll appreciate it when in a year of dating (beause if it does feel like you are dating again - keep that going as long as you can) you turn round and say, alright love, I got a deposit on a gaff sorted out.....then you are in control!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2010)

thanks for the ear gents im sure it will work out. ish lol im gonna graft and grow this year save the scratch get the house and then re assess. gives me a year to work on her haha. 

am having one of those i wish id learnt to grow and been doing it ten years back. life would be so much different. she just cant see that without the extra income theres no chance of a mortgage car or the fucking babies i dont want to have. maybe i should cut losses now. i love her tho. heads up me arse today


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2010)

you got to be 150% to want babies mate...in fact probably 200%!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2010)

im about 3000% i dont want them little piss n puke machines that leave ya broke and stressed out. yeah theres the unconditional love and joy bringing a child into the world blah blah id rather have a holiday every year n the easy life thanks!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 12, 2010)

Cut your losses man,,,you wanna be happy for the rest of your life or would you rather be miserable.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2010)

its killing me, i dont know if theres a future when we both want polar opposites.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks for the ear gents im sure it will work out. ish lol im gonna graft and grow this year save the scratch get the house and then re assess. gives me a year to work on her haha.
> 
> am having one of those i wish id learnt to grow and been doing it ten years back. life would be so much different. she just cant see that without the extra income theres no chance of a mortgage car or the fucking babies i dont want to have. maybe i should cut losses now. i love her tho. heads up me arse today


Love is losing Game Sir. I know I'm fekin jaded. Hey if you don't want kids and I didn't, that could be an issue. I never had any, and I'm glad I didn't. I wish you all the best, tho we've never met I can tell your a good Man. God Bless and Good Luck


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Cut your losses man,,,you wanna be happy for the rest of your life or would you rather be miserable.


 
Good but tuff advise


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2010)

thanks man yeah its doing my head in and i dont want to be the one to say its my way or the highway. but thats effectively what she's saying to me. we either compromise or its a dead deal.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 12, 2010)

I packed it in a while back because of my mrs being para about the whole thing. Lasted a couple of months then she realised she couldn't have all the things she wanted and we were just generally broke all the time. We started arguin alot more and I spiraled into Debt. I even started buying and selling just to make ends meat. Eventually she seen the light. She doesn't seem to be giving you much of a compromise. If you don't grow then there is no way you can afford to smoke given the current weed situation in uk, weed prices are at an all time high.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 12, 2010)

yea to the point where you could sell .4 of a g for £10 its ridiculous, chink weed isnt worth shit, u buy an "8th" about 3g if ur lucky, n then feel more dissapointed than u did as a kid when u didnt get what u wanted at christmas. im glad im growing but cant wait for that first harvest.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2010)

been there done that willy it does your head in running about with wieght to make yours free or a little on top its not worth the hassle. we both want to work it out so therell have to be a compromise. and fuck buying gear its absolute bollox these days unless you happen to know someone like me and i dont come along often lol

.4 for a tenner shit man id rather drink


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd rather inject brown into my ball sack


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2010)

really??? lmao


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 12, 2010)

You think I'm joking? There is a guy around here doing .8 for a tenner and people are after lynching him


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2010)

not surprised its shady as fook. doubt he cares too lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 12, 2010)

He's a good lad and a sound mate. Kind of lad that would have your back in a second. He just seems to be overcome by greed, I remember when he was handing out fat sacks and he was very picky about what he sold. Seems now he'll sell you .8 of dog shit if there is money to be made


----------



## TOMMYPARTYS (Oct 12, 2010)

picture 4 just gave me a boner


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 12, 2010)

She can't see the big picture Don. 
Those clones a bit unhappy mate, are they rooted? You could get Mr Nice 'shit' for your breeding Don, then you could have a cross called dogshit. just a thought lol

BTW have you thought about getting a fan?


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2010)

^^^^lol, get a fan please, Don we all need to move on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2010)

yeah the clones are rooted they just took ages and were a bit wilted in the propagator, i know i know i should have had a mini fan in there.....

welcome tommysparty any fan comments?


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 13, 2010)

i think u might need a fan mate lmao hehehe

hope ur good bro, only been away for a few weeks and we got hard core PORN lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 13, 2010)

Mornin Don buddy hope your day is a good one! Cheers mate!!


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah the clones are rooted they just took ages and were a bit wilted in the propagator, i know i know i should have had a mini fan in there.....
> 
> welcome tommysparty any fan comments?


I don't have a fun in my clone box either....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i think u might need a fan mate lmao hehehe
> 
> hope ur good bro, only been away for a few weeks and we got hard core PORN lol


 not you as well hahahaha aye am a bit up n down at the minute hahah who am i kidding all the time lol aye only a couple more weeks till the stacking starts 


Highlanders cave said:


> Mornin Don buddy hope your day is a good one! Cheers mate!!


 easy HC yeah not too bad so far! hope yours is going well too! have had a couple of chuffs off a C99 j today am feeling no pain!


DST said:


> I don't have a fun in my clone box either....


 WHAT?!!?? you should get one man, i hear they trengthen your stems a treat


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 13, 2010)

You could do with one of those electric powered spinning things that generate a gust of wind......... I forget what they are called...lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> You could do with one of those electric powered spinning things that generate a gust of wind......... I forget what they are called...lol


errrr whisk?


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 13, 2010)

a wheel on an electric car???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2010)

one of these?


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2010)

aaaaagggghhhhhh....bird killers, hahahaha.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> one of these?


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2010)

I got about ten of them things just up the road from me lol, in the top flats u can see them from here.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey Don Just stoppin by to check on me mate. Have a good One!!!

Thought of a good line about women in general

My dad said to me one day.

Son, don't trust anything that bleeds for 5 days and doesn't die...LMAO


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 13, 2010)

DST now look im no expert n havent been in the game very long but i think ur grow lacks a fan, i think you should get one n it might help your situation


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> I got about ten of them things just up the road from me lol, in the top flats u can see them from here.


You should run an extra long extension lead from them to your flat. That would cut down the cost of growing dramaticaly lol


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 13, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> You should run an extra long extension lead from them to your flat. That would cut down the cost of growing dramaticaly lol


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ONEeyedWILLY444 again.

LMAO bro


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> You should run an extra long extension lead from them to your flat. That would cut down the cost of growing dramaticaly lol


ive often thought of doing that, litt3el splice and everyones happy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2010)

so this morning i woke up to the beautiful smell of sweet mary jane, my filter finally gave up the ghost, it was pumping nice warm dopey air into the airbrick into my bedroom! emergencey can swap at warp speed before leaving for work quick scrump n a bongo and out the door.


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2010)

didnt you jusget a new can? Didnt you put it up yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2010)

ok im freaking out a bit got home and the new filter isnt up to the job i can smell dope outside downstairs it smells thick in the air its fucking frightening ive whipped round the shops bought nutradols some zoflora disinfectant and a glade plug in which is now on an extension cord in the tent. house smells like a florists. ive put 2 glasses of ona gel on top of the light nearest the can filter in the hope the gentle heat will make the stuff more smelly.

its the livers it absolutely honks worse than owt ive ever grown. ive ordered a uvonair ozone generator off ebay for just under £200 notes  just got to hope no one twigs til it gets here, 3 days so i reckon if posted the morrow it'll be here monday or tuesday. im afraid to go out n se if it smells down there still. bear in mind the exhaust is going into the cavity wall before it goes outside i fucking hop0e downstairs havent unblockd their airbricks!

bitch is my next run is going to be livers too im thinking i might gift them out and be shot of it. see how it pans out with the ozone generator.

my life is just one big joyride


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 14, 2010)

You need a serious upgrade on that filter mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> You need a serious upgrade on that filter mate.


man its overpowered the big rhino filter and this ones twice the size and its still on top. went out to the shop n had a sniff it still smells but more of flowers and pot not just pot. hopefully ill get away with that for a few days. hope these ozone generators are all their cracked up to be.


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2010)

maybe u have a hole in ur ducting mate or something is sucking air out the tent thats not going through the rhinoor maybe a seal has gone in ur hood.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2010)

ive been round and checked the ducting seals and its all good. the glass sheets arent airtight but they didnt dcome with the heat resistant glue stuff the other coolshade thing does. ?!?! ALL I KNOW IS I CAN SMELL IT OUTSIDE Hhaa


----------



## Maryjane123 (Oct 14, 2010)

hey man, how ya doin m8? got the net back  

hope ya got smell sorted m8, ya nar wot ppl lik r up ere.

Looking gud as usual man.


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2010)

I tried my shade with out a seal on it at first and had the same thing uve got , funky smelling house lol, I used that siver tape to tape up the edges and now its wiked cool. I hope u sort iot soon cuz u dunt need that stress brother.>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2010)

right i have some of that stuff westy ill get on it tonight! im going to re do all the taping on the joints n make sure theres nothing leaking. its stressing me no end. feel like ive aged 10 year in a day

sup maryJ ! been a while bro, am good apart from the smell haha yaself?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 15, 2010)

If you can smell the air fresheners outside now its got to be a leak of some sort. Do what Fred has done and tape up all the joints/weak spots in your ducting. How many livers have you got in there? The uvonair will do the trick, my mate has got an 8 inch one and a ten inch large rhino filter and that works ok.
How far into flower is it?


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 15, 2010)

i also had a smell coming from my air cooled lights extraction into my airing cuboard, found out it was a leak in the duckting somewhere...

i'm surprised that the rhino cant keep up, i got the smallest one and it does me proud?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> If you can smell the air fresheners outside now its got to be a leak of some sort. Do what Fred has done and tape up all the joints/weak spots in your ducting. How many livers have you got in there? The uvonair will do the trick, my mate has got an 8 inch one and a ten inch large rhino filter and that works ok.
> How far into flower is it?


 yeah good process of elimination im going to the plumbing center to get some proper tape n ill set about the setup. just wish the tent wasnt full it makes working on the gubbins above a real pain. 
the seal round the glass in the hoods was pretty tight so i didnt bother taping it. schoolboy error lol. cheers for the advice guys! quick one osc m8 with the uvonair thing is it best in the venting or in the tent or in the room round the tent? i read up on them and found out they affect asthma really badly. im going to have to practically seal the room or my lass will die :S 
ive got 2 livers in flower and a boat load of cherry cheese and bubblegum. the 2 livers one is at 6 weeks 1 is at 2-3.


las fingerez said:


> i also had a smell coming from my air cooled lights extraction into my airing cuboard, found out it was a leak in the duckting somewhere...
> i'm surprised that the rhino cant keep up, i got the smallest one and it does me proud?


 well the rhino was doing the business when i was using the half size tent now im double that. i dunno, i got a big ass can filter now tho brand new that should cope with what ive got in there.

i look a right nutter walking about the downstairs flat sniffing about trying to be indiscreet


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2010)

Leave a jar of vinegar lying around at your front door, or wherever the smell is coming from the most.....a great natural odour prevention. Hope you get it sorted bru.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2010)

top tip cheers i bleached all the neighbours drains l;ast night. im just that kind of socially responsible guy.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 15, 2010)

My mate has his filter a short bit of ducting then the inline uvonair another bit of ducting then his fan and after that you have to have at least 4 metres of ducting for all the charged particles to do what they do and then it goes outside. I hope that helps.
Your Mrs should be fine if its being vented outside coz nowt will leak into the air you breathe it'll be contained within the ducting. Good luck man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2010)

fuckin hell 4 metres?!!? well thats not happening my rooms less than that hahahah i could snake a tube round the gaff i guess but its a bit drastic. 

thanks man!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah thats what you have to do, snake it around but the bends have to quite shallow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2010)

i dunno if i can achieve that realisticly. my heads in bits


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i dunno if i can achieve that realisticly. my heads in bits


Try using a drum or a cylinder (you could actually use either abit of cardboard or some chicken wire and just bend it into a cicrle, then wrap the ducting up and around the cylinder...if it don't make sense let me know (kinda like a cork screw effect...)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2010)

think i know what you mean fella!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 15, 2010)

If your tents footprint is 1m X 2m thats 6m around the bottom so you could run the ducting on the floor around your tent.
is it an inline uvonair?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2010)

no iits an in room oneim really hoping that plugging the hole, which i located incidentally, the foam strip round the edge of the glass plate had come away. will solve the prob and i can just use the uvonair when i crop. im baked to bits that took ages to type


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

good old boy glad, ya got it sorted. Im baked too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2010)

well acid test... 8 am this morning the fucking gas board are outside digging up me garden right to round the back of the house. brilliant. i hope to god i ve plugged the leaky seal..

wigan at home today shouldnt be an easy game with our injujries but it should be 3 points.

the 2 snips i took off the well into flower black rose pheno nhave taken! woot shes gonna finiash up a beauty. may not turn purp but theres still 3na bit weeks to go.


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2010)

Good luck to the Toon today lad. Glad you pugged that hole and hope all goes well with it!!!

DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2010)

Trouble is the gas guy might smell it and not say a word, perhaps go somewhere and cme back and sniff for ya sen? Palace have got millwall today so that will be nice and messy lol, good old London derby loadsa fighting.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2010)

DST said:


> Good luck to the Toon today lad. Glad you pugged that hole and hope all goes well with it!!!
> DST


 im not getting overly excited bout the game its probably going to be tough. i am however optimistic about the hole being plugged. kinda wish i dint buy a new filter before checking for leaks haahh but then again im not exactly the calm rational type sometimes.


mr west said:


> Trouble is the gas guy might smell it and not say a word, perhaps go somewhere and cme back and sniff for ya sen? Palace have got millwall today so that will be nice and messy lol, good old London derby loadsa fighting.


cheers for the comfroting words westy!!! ffs hahaha palace millwall should be a good ruck hoppe danny dyer gets his head kicked in haha jks


cider before im out the dressing gown this morning lads....


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2010)

eeeeew I had a psycho wake me up today woo hoo lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2010)

i had livers j a bacon sarnie and half a bottle of cider, footy is going to be fun


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2010)

fooooooood, i knew i was forgetting something lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey hey Blueberry for breakfast here!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2010)

soo i got home from te game and my house stinkns of skunnk i could cry.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 16, 2010)

Who remember this song
The dirty Lowdown, I know your to young Don. But the rest us might remenber. But I think you might Dig it Don
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj4JCPXQjk8&feature=related

Baby's into runnin' around
Hanging with the crowd
Putting your business in the street talking out loud
Saying you bought her this and that
And how much you done spent
I swear she must believe it's all heaven sent
Hey boy, you better bring the chick around
To the sad, sad truth, the dirty lowdown

(Whooooo, I wonder, wonder, wonder, wonder who)
Taught her how to talk like that
(Whooooo, I wonder, wonder, wonder, wonder who)
Gave her that big idea

Nothing you can't handle, nothing you ain't got
Put the money on the table and drive it off the lot
Turn on that ole lovelight and turn a maybe to a yes
Same old schoolboy game got you into this mess
Hey son, better get on back to town
Face the sad old truth, the dirty lowdown

(Whooooo, I wonder, wonder, wonder, wonder who)
Put those ideas in your head
(Whooooo, I wonder, wonder, wonder, wonder who)

Come on back down earth, son
Dig the low, low, low, low lowdown

You ain't got to be so bad got to be so cold
This dog eat dog existence sure is getting old
Got to have a Jones for this Jones for that
This running with the Joneses boy
Just ain't where it's at
You gonna come back around
To the sad, sad truth, the dirty lowdown

(Whooooo, I wonder, wonder, wonder, wonder who)
Got you thinking like that boy
(Whooooo, I wonder, wonder, wonder, wonder who)

(I wonder, wonder, wonder, wonder who)
(Say whooooo, I wonder, wonder, wonder, wonder who)
Ooooooh look out for that lowdown
That dirty, dirty, dirty, dirty lowdown
(Whoooo I wonder, wonder, wonder, wonder who, ohh, ohh)
Got you thinking like that


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2010)

no i dont remember but its a bit like eric clapton music style


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> no i dont remember but its a bit like eric clapton music style


Very true Sir....Boz is a great guitar player, no clapton but good non the less


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2010)

am diggin it, nice easy listening laid back sunday funk.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2010)

new filter still isnt cutting it. im gutted i dont know what the fuck to do ive checked and re taped the ducting smoke tested it for leaks. new filter is 3 times the size of the original and i can still smell it out the house. my heads in bits with it. hope to god the uvonair comes tomorrow


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2010)

Im shocked it dont work mate, have u spoken to the ppl u get it from? There isnt a bag or cover on the inside of the can u missed taking off or something?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey Don whats going on. 

Understandable that the inside of your place reeks, open the tent and the dankness is going to permeate evrything like drapes and furniture and carpet. But smelling it outside, huh? And the new can is noot helping??

I need to do a security upgrade over here too. I just pump one room out through the chimney and the other into the attic...no filters but my chick is getting on me a bit about being able to smell it outside the house and on the porch. Got a couple of xtra bucks suppose I should make an investment


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 17, 2010)

Is uvonair you're getting the one that looks like a torch? 
Try not sending it out of the airbrick to see if that helps.
I used to get some TCP and soak a big handful of bog roll with it and shove it in the ducting, that'll cover owt.
Is it just the livers thats causing the stink or are the others just as bad?
Is that big filter your mate is lending you an old one? Coz if it is your smaller one will probably be more effective.
A mate of mine who grows livers is gonna fuck it off coz its just too smelly and hard to deal with the stench. I might be worth just doing the odd one here and there for percy


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 17, 2010)

over kill but just a thought, one carbon filter at each end? depends how practical i suppose


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2010)

even put the filter at the output of the duct, then 100% of the air leaving will be filtered, good way to test the filter


----------



## Londoner (Oct 17, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> over kill but just a thought, one carbon filter at each end? depends how practical i suppose


A filter at both ends can end up overloading the fan and cause it to fail prematurely, overheat or even cause a fire.

Don how ya doin mate? Can you post a pic of your fan/filter/light set-up? I'm too lazy to read through 148 pages of posts to find one lol


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 17, 2010)

Londoner said:


> A filter at both ends can end up overloading the fan and cause it to fail prematurely, overheat or even cause a fire.
> 
> Don how ya doin mate? Can you post a pic of your fan/filter/light set-up? I'm too lazy to read through 148 pages of posts to find one lol


ooooppps dont be trying that then, cheers 4 heads up


----------



## Maryjane123 (Oct 17, 2010)

hey m8, im doin gud thx 4 askin, hope ur takin gud care of urself, the smell, hehe, u will get it sorted man. These obstacles r sent to try every grower. all u can do is learn, move on get the prob sorted nd growin is a constant learnin curve, an eventful 1 at that.

all lookin gud man.


tc, mj123

ps. got sum wkd cheese :d


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> new filter still isnt cutting it. im gutted i dont know what the fuck to do ive checked and re taped the ducting smoke tested it for leaks. new filter is 3 times the size of the original and i can still smell it out the house. my heads in bits with it. hope to god the uvonair comes tomorrow


ever tried a growsanator?? Its ultra violet light, I have mine on a timer that kicks on for 15 mins every hour..Let me see if I can ge3t a link..

*Product Description*

The *Uvonair 1000* attacks and neutralizes odors at the source! It eliminates odors caused by tobacco smoke, mold, mildew, pets, cooking and damp basements by generating ozone(O3), one of the most powerful oxidizers available. Full one-year warranty. Use Uvonair 1000 for rooms up to 1,000 cubic feet. Follow all manufacturer's operating instructions. Ozone generators are safest when used with a timer. 

*
OK it looks like you already have one of these....Could be you need to clean it or replace the bulb????*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im shocked it dont work mate, have u spoken to the ppl u get it from? There isnt a bag or cover on the inside of the can u missed taking off or something?


 nah mate the can is bare inside, i aint got a clue why it isnt grafting its making me a nervous wreck 


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Don whats going on.
> Understandable that the inside of your place reeks, open the tent and the dankness is going to permeate evrything like drapes and furniture and carpet. But smelling it outside, huh? And the new can is not helping??
> I need to do a security upgrade over here too. I just pump one room out through the chimney and the other into the attic...no filters but my chick is getting on me a bit about being able to smell it outside the house and on the porch. Got a couple of xtra bucks suppose I should make an investment


 oh to live in a wide open space and not to have to use a filter man lol the uk is so crowded it aint happenin lol a well worthy investment bro it only take the 5-0 to be called for something trivial and your up shit creek.



oscaroscar said:


> Is uvonair you're getting the one that looks like a torch?
> Try not sending it out of the airbrick to see if that helps.
> I used to get some TCP and soak a big handful of bog roll with it and shove it in the ducting, that'll cover owt.
> Is it just the livers thats causing the stink or are the others just as bad?
> ...


 yeah its the uvonair 1000 and it kinda has to go out the airbrick cos if it doesnt the the room humidity will go up again and ill be mould central... again.... the filter me mate gave me has only been used for a month and a half to 2 months it should be fine. im going home from work to get this uvonair tyhing up n sorted so hopefully tcp wont be called for lol. it is just the livers man it effin reeks ive not smelt a plant worse than that or better depending how you look on it. 


las fingerez said:


> over kill but just a thought, one carbon filter at each end? depends how practical i suppose


 cant do it or i suppose i could but i wouldnt want to risk the pressure being too much and blowing the fan, i cant afford to replace it, this little fiasco has already cost me best part of 300 sheets when you take into count the uvonair the new filter delivery and the fucking glade plug ins n shit



mr west said:


> even put the filter at the output of the duct, then 100% of the air leaving will be filtered, good way to test the filter


good point man i shoulda thought of that but my heads up me arse at the minute with it



Londoner said:


> A filter at both ends can end up overloading the fan and cause it to fail prematurely, overheat or even cause a fire.
> Don how ya doin mate? Can you post a pic of your fan/filter/light set-up? I'm too lazy to read through 148 pages of posts to find one lol


 long time no see londoner fella! welcome back to the merrygoround that is my journal haha ive only got a pic of half of it but ill take a snap of it in its entirity later


las fingerez said:


> ooooppps dont be trying that then, cheers 4 heads up





Maryjane123 said:


> hey m8, im doin gud thx 4 askin, hope ur takin gud care of urself, the smell, hehe, u will get it sorted man. These obstacles r sent to try every grower. all u can do is learn, move on get the prob sorted nd growin is a constant learnin curve, an eventful 1 at that.
> all lookin gud man.
> tc, mj123
> ps. got sum wkd cheese :d


 easy bro, lifes a bit hectic but what else is new eh hahai know ill fettle it one way or another soon enough. learning curve hahah mines more like a zig zag. aint seen any cheese about in time 



Hemlock said:


> ever tried a growsanator?? Its ultra violet light, I have mine on a timer that kicks on for 15 mins every hour..Let me see if I can ge3t a link..
> 
> *Product Description*
> 
> ...


aye thats the pup, ive literaLLY just taken delivery of it this morning. am off home in half hour to set it up. hopefully there wont be any plod or a lynch mob of gas board fellas there when i arrive!

on a lighter note the girls look fantastic even if i say so meself!

thanks for all the help and advice peeps! much appreciated!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2010)

so pics a plenty peeps, excuse me not blowing them up im pushed for time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2010)

pic1= fuck off big can
2= DOG KUSH lookin good.
3= random frost
4= Black Rose Pheno looks to be the yeilder of the lot! here after as BURP 
5= random frost
6= bairns from seed that aint doin so good, think the beans from potpimp might be bunk  those seedlings are nearly w eeks old. the dog kush is a week younger n look at them
7= groupshot
8= BURP again, i love looking at that thing 
9&10= livers heads.
11= under frost, gonna be some cracking hash 
12= the creche of livers on the right, those might be going the journey if the uvonair doesnt work
13= indi cherry cheddar pheno


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 18, 2010)

Fucking horrible smelly thing lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2010)

you aint kidding man!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2010)

hows the house smelling now? did the gas man say owt? >>>>>>>>>>>>> head band yummy old school flave


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 18, 2010)

Looking GooD Don...Hope get the smell worked out...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 18, 2010)

Garden is looking quite dank don buddy !! Fruits of your labor are about to pay off ,,,,,,hopefully literaly. Before you know it you'll be opening a jar of your own cured! Walking on the wild side gotta love it. Lotta dankness leaving the cave these days too lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> hows the house smelling now? did the gas man say owt? >>>>>>>>>>>>> head band yummy old school flave


 well the ozone thing works a charm, i was smoking a doob in the room and couldnt smell it but i ahvent been outside yet to see what its like out there. it was too windy yesterday. some charva knocked on the door klast night about 7 o clock. i thought fuck im rumbled buit he was just telling me someone would need to be in tomorrow to finish the pipework.... im dubious cos of the time he turned up but then again if they werre going to rush me theyd have done it then.


Hemlock said:


> Looking GooD Don...Hope get the smell worked out...


 cheer hem lad! so far so good eh


Highlanders cave said:


> Garden is looking quite dank don buddy !! Fruits of your labor are about to pay off ,,,,,,hopefully literaly. Before you know it you'll be opening a jar of your own cured! Walking on the wild side gotta love it. Lotta dankness leaving the cave these days too lol


 yeah man its finally at that stage where i can just open the door and stare in wonder at it lol. wild side is fun to look back on for sure hahah i slept like the dead last night. 

thteres always dank leaving the cave bro haahah


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Don,

How goes it with those gas bods, you got rid of them yet? 

Bleeding heart palpatations!!! Hope all is good bru.

DST



Don Gin and Ton said:


> well the ozone thing works a charm, i was smoking a doob in the room and couldnt smell it but i ahvent been outside yet to see what its like out there. it was too windy yesterday. some charva knocked on the door klast night about 7 o clock. i thought fuck im rumbled buit he was just telling me someone would need to be in tomorrow to finish the pipework.... im dubious cos of the time he turned up but then again if they werre going to rush me theyd have done it then.
> 
> cheer hem lad! so far so good eh
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2010)

their still here fucking about outside the kitchen. ishouldnt be any smell though i knocked the fan off and put the ozone genny on half hour on half hour off with a half hour afterlife it shouldnt smell whatso ever., inside the house whiffs a bit now of air fresheners etc but thats explainable lol. 

they twigged but obviously dont give a F, ive made them a cuppa n that they seem kanny enough i dont think ive got owt to worry bout. though the girls have no ventilation and will be getting toasty in there. i need to sniff test the outside when the fans on and the uvonair thing cos these gas bods will be doing downstairs tomorrow and across the ways 2 flats rest of the week ffs. i could be working from home a lot this week...


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 19, 2010)

i bet ur crapping ur self? good luck with it all bro and be careful with that ozone genny


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2010)

yup me arse is twitching like a rabbits nose mate. have just put the dehumidifier on in the grow room cos it was getting a bit too humid for comfort without the extraction running. i was going to put the fan on for an hour while they fucked off for dinner but their sat over the road in their van ffs

i spoke to the geezer at basement lighting and he said that basically youd have to sit in the room for some time before it built up enough to hurt you. 

im going to try it with the fan on tonight and hopefully the level will be ok to leave it setup that way if not ill have to get some more ducting and snake it round the room, honestly theres barely room to squeeze round the tent let alone snake 6m of bloody venting lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 19, 2010)

Fuckin he'll don it's all going down at your gaff mate. My mate had the council in his flat doing some work once And he was dying for a spliff, I said spark one up cos most work men are that way inclined and don't give a shit what your smoking. He wouldn't cos he was paranoid. Next thing this builder about 30 year old walks in the kitchen puts a fat bud in my hand and says here lad skin that up. I looked at him and said how do you know we smoke weed, he said "your living room bin is full of ripped rizla packets and empty cigs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2010)

hahahah i dont think these lads are the type, sadly or not really i aint got owt to toke on. 

to top this little fiasco off the bloke said they'll be back later in the month to remove the meter from under the kitchen sink and cap it off. whats the betting thats going to be just as i crop.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah i dont think these lads are the type, sadly or not really i aint got owt to toke on.
> 
> to top this little fiasco off the bloke said they'll be back later in the month to remove the meter from under the kitchen sink and cap it off. whats the betting thats going to be just as i crop.


fuckin dinks.....


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2010)

Don you don't need 5 metres of ducting with the torch uvonair its the big inline one that you need it for


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2010)

ah right so just in the tent on full belt all the time should do it? im worried ill toxic od me babes!

the mrs came over freaked at the smell and the proximity of the gas bods and left again  

grow room is gettin toasty so ive put the fan back on hopefully these gas board fellas like an early finish...


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear about all the hassle Don. Have you not got the exhaust thing sorted yet? I thought you had...?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2010)

rejoice rejoice with gin in your hearts the ozone genny is working a treat! its on full tilt mind so ill have to watch for signs of toxicity in the plants. my girl says i should worry more for my own safety haha. 

have to check the smell is fine when the wind drops though


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2010)

Glad it seems to be working mate.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2010)

good news bud....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> rejoice rejoice with gin in your hearts the ozone genny is working a treat! its on full tilt mind so ill have to watch for signs of toxicity in the plants. my girl says i should worry more for my own safety haha.
> 
> have to check the smell is fine when the wind drops though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

ive aged bout 10 years in a week i need a holiday and some bud, im chopping one of the cherry cheese tonight. im broke n the prospect of no smoke till payday.... it aint got much on it to begin with and looks nearly done at 7 weeks. mercy killing. my story im sticking to it....


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

No excuses needed lad....hope you de-stress quickly.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 20, 2010)

Bring that motherfucker down like the Berlin wall..... Well maybe not that destuctive but you get the picture


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

hahahah yeah ill stand aloft it like david hasslehoff scisors in hand lmao.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

some people have work colleagues, I work in an office on my own, so when I want a giggle I quickly sign into RIU!!! you guys crack me up!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

haha i have to stifle my chortles when im in the office sometimes. sometimes the pics are that pretty i show the guys at work lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah sometimes the girls in the garden sacrifice one of their own for the good of the rest of the garden and to feed their god's head


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

and so it is the custom for many a jungle tribe.....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 20, 2010)

hahahahahahahah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2010)

livers bush





venting set up for londoner


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2010)

lol, loving the colours mate and the make shift trays lol. I use cardboard tin trays for drying my shtuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2010)

ah yes the beloved toy boata! as we call em up here. heat goes through em nice n easy. ill get yem tonight and therell be little shrivvled up bits of buds  ill be high as a giraffe tho

forgot to mention i binned the beans that were taking forever to grow black rose/ black jack/ blue widow. ill be getting shot of the livers after whats in is done. too much drama


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice garden bru!!


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice BUSH mate....


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2010)

ns settup and grow,,buds look dank.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice garden bru!!





DST said:


> Nice BUSH mate....





raiderman said:


> ns settup and grow,,buds look dank.


thanks peeps yeah its shaping up nicely am just hoping some of them will fill out to potential


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 21, 2010)

You can still keep livers Don if you get a decent sized filter coz that one isn't big enough for your grow. Or is that an old pic before you got the bigger one? Also is that a 5 inch fan? I know you've spent quite a bit of wedge so far but you've doubled your lights and not upped your ventilation and odour control. have you thought about getting a primair?
http://www.tradehydro.com/products/primair-fan-speed-controller.html


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 21, 2010)

i got one of them with my tent setup from my mate, really good for keeping the noise down. intake outake at idle now (lights out at 10pm) and its hardly noiser than a pc  when the lights come on and it gets to around 25oc the fans kick in full speed to cool it down, quite a good litte box, pricey though i think.

ur setup is looking sweet though bro, ladies 2


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 21, 2010)

What the hell, takin it down early are ya Don..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> You can still keep livers Don if you get a decent sized filter coz that one isn't big enough for your grow. Or is that an old pic before you got the bigger one? Also is that a 5 inch fan? I know you've spent quite a bit of wedge so far but you've doubled your lights and not upped your ventilation and odour control. have you thought about getting a primair?
> http://www.tradehydro.com/products/primair-fan-speed-controller.html


 man that filter is double the size of my original rhino and theres a uvonair in there 24/7 full tilt. if that doesnt fettle the smell ffs. aye that filter is the new one from me pal. 

just readin the blurb on the primair thing, says i need to wire the tubes to the inlet and outlet i dont have an in fan just out. would it still work? have you used one of these devies osc? wedge isnt really the issue but i dont want to get one and find it doesnt graft with my setup. 


las fingerez said:


> i got one of them with my tent setup from my mate, really good for keeping the noise down. intake outake at idle now (lights out at 10pm) and its hardly noiser than a pc  when the lights come on and it gets to around 25oc the fans kick in full speed to cool it down, quite a good litte box, pricey though i think.
> ur setup is looking sweet though bro, ladies 2


 cheers fell! i bet it would save on the eleccy bill too. i was thinking that if i could turn the speed of the fan down it would give the ozone more chance ot build up and deal with the smell. i might try getting some more ducting and see if that works afore i spend 90 squid tho.


Hemlock said:


> What the hell, takin it down early are ya Don..


 just one plant that was nearly done and a crappy pheno lad. which is in the tent drying which might account for the increase in pong?!? 

heads battered with it all. i think i might move after xmas now outsiders know theres a grow here. fucking devastated


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2010)

sorry, I must have missed something, which Outsiders found out you were growing?


Don Gin and Ton said:


> man that filter is double the size of my original rhino and theres a uvonair in there 24/7 full tilt. if that doesnt fettle the smell ffs. aye that filter is the new one from me pal.
> 
> just readin the blurb on the primair thing, says i need to wire the tubes to the inlet and outlet i dont have an in fan just out. would it still work? have you used one of these devies osc? wedge isnt really the issue but i dont want to get one and find it doesnt graft with my setup.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2010)

some scruffy charver from balfour beaty came this morning to say the gas board are going to move the meter to downstairs outside right under the airbrick. the gas board blokes i wouldnt be too bothered but some scally is a different story. 

he asked me who was growing n i said some lad over the road but i could tell he knew i was bluffing.

i was thinking it wouldnt be so bad if i could vent in from somewhere so the duct wasnt dealing with the smell at all but the only other source of fresh air is the window on the front of the house, not very stealth


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2010)

so anyone any idea what size filter i should be lookin at? im currentl usine a 20 inch by 9


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2010)

i think its not the size of the filter but how its set up. My logic tells me a smaller filter would work fine but for less time say 6 months rather than a year. to instantly make all the carbon in the filter useless would take a pile of smelly shit the size of ur house. Sorry thats my 2 pennys worth


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2010)

im just gonna splash the cash get as bigger filter as i can get a bigger rvk fan then the primair come payday. if that doesnt work im gonna grow chink shit that dont smell hahah 

i think the prob is not the can size but the airflow. i cant put the filter on the other end blowing out its just not feasable with the size of the airbrick.


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2010)

I have mine venting inside the flat and have my widows open a touch, its fine if i dunt keep any doors shut lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2010)

that is worrying dude....can you not just vent into the room for the time being and leave the window open like westy does?


Don Gin and Ton said:


> some scruffy charver from balfour beaty came this morning to say the gas board are going to move the meter to downstairs outside right under the airbrick. the gas board blokes i wouldnt be too bothered but some scally is a different story.
> 
> he asked me who was growing n i said some lad over the road but i could tell he knew i was bluffing.
> 
> i was thinking it wouldnt be so bad if i could vent in from somewhere so the duct wasnt dealing with the smell at all but the only other source of fresh air is the window on the front of the house, not very stealth


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2010)

nah thats what got me mould last time peeps. i missed me credit card payment last month and i cant fucking use it now till i pay. fucking devvas


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 22, 2010)

heads battered with it all. i think i might move after xmas now outsiders know theres a grow here. fucking devastated 

Damn My Brother, so sorry to hear all that bad news,,,, Chin up, eyes forward, Keep going, make good decisions. Do what you have to do Bro.
It ain't easy, wish I could be there to help ya out. It ain't worth goin to jail over, if its close take that shit down till you can figure something out.

I know things are tight, but have you considered the oder sok? works good for me and its only 80 USD


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2010)

Thats shit mate, gives me shivers just to think bout moving lol. To think there is some chav with the knolage that there is a grow at ur gaff must make u feel dirty like u have had a back street prostate exam.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> Thats shit mate, gives me shivers just to think bout moving lol. To think there is some chav with the knolage that there is a grow at ur gaff must make u feel dirty like u have had a back street prostate exam.


Or a rub and a tug in by the dumpster in the alley,,,LOL...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks man appreciate all the help ive had from you guys. to hell with it im going to spend the cash and have done as usual first harvest pays foir the outlay...  tent hoods duct uvonair new can(s) new fan im looking close to a grand ive outlayed. 

i need a fucking drink


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 22, 2010)

I sometimes wonder if I'm getting to complacement about my grow. I know that when I first started I was paranoid about everything. Yesterday for example,,,,getting hooked up to natural gas this month, fook the arabs,,,,,,I had 3 or 4 guys working outside my kitchen window and here I am bebopping around working on some girls in the kitchen, never worried once about the workers. Shit it was raining(cant smell shit in the rain) and during the day you cant see inside a window unless you put your face right up to it and cup your eyes.

Haha didnt really make much of a point, did I? lol. Smoking some Vortex kief right now. Its outdoor and I let it go as long as I could. About 2 weeks longer than my buddies and it really helped it fill out with the extra time. So anyways I kief a little bit of it last and it has an unusually dark and reddish color. Looked at it under the scope and pretty much every tric is amber lol. Very potent and being a sativa its a nice up high!

Ramble ramble ramble lol

Later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2010)

amber vortex sativa kief = strap yourself in hahaah you must be flying high my friend! 

well gotta go drop near half a months wage on my new goodies


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 22, 2010)

Fuckin he'll don. Too much drama here mate. It like coronation street....... But with weed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2010)

far too much drama its like if skins met hollyoaks and fucked its best mate who had a kid with eastenders for a stepdad. 

im forgetting about it with quickdried and intead of the usual beer im going to have a stiff short for starts today puds before mains!


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2010)

a choice id always make lol. Spliffs always win


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 22, 2010)

Just had a little smook mi sen black Russian hhhhmmmm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2010)

so just gotten off the blower to basementlighting

he reckoned that the issue is that the uvonair is being sucked straight out n not beoing allowed to pool. and if anything my smaller filter should be up to it but ill see how it goes playing round with the timer. if it doesnt work out ill go down the route of getting the new gubbins


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2010)

after all the shitty luck ive had for a week or more ive finally had some good luck. im not homeless due to fire.

check my ballast out.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2010)

Holy crap fella, was that a new ballast? Looks like a good thing you had that sat on those bricks!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2010)

n ah that was a maxibright compact. never again...

new digi ballast here monday.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 22, 2010)

Holy fooken shit don buddy whats with all the probs. Glad it didnt get out of hand on you. 

Here man sending some good karma your way.

Might be a good time to start from scratch from a new hood

Gl brother


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2010)

Don't go gettibg me nervous about my new maxibright ballast ya here me! It's sat in the open on a metal speaker stand for the worst case scenario, always had my ballasts that way, they get hot enough as it is  Been following your smell thing, seems very very odd, regardless of strain. I've a crappy little year old can that will easily cover the smell of 4 flowering with others drying in there, the stench overpowers within a few minutes of the extrator being turned off throughout the building, let alone flat. You seem to have all hell breaking loose despite some pretty hardcore equiptment! :/ If one person has already inquired about smell and related it to growing not smoking, i think alas, i would probably have to move out, i don't know my neighbours that well


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 22, 2010)

Holy shit Don....Thats fuckin scary dude. Glad you had it on blocks...Keep your head down Bro...Cards close to your vest!


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2010)

so i guess u had to air the house anyway to get rid of the smoke, good job the mrs's clothes wernt in the room lol


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2010)

good thing brik dont burn.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Holy fooken shit don buddy whats with all the probs. Glad it didnt get out of hand on you.
> Here man sending some good karma your way.
> Might be a good time to start from scratch from a new hood
> Gl brother


 thanks buddy , i really feel someone was looking out for me man and im not a man of much faith! new digi ballast wll make things right as rain again.


tip top toker said:


> Don't go gettibg me nervous about my new maxibright ballast ya here me! It's sat in the open on a metal speaker stand for the worst case scenario, always had my ballasts that way, they get hot enough as it is  Been following your smell thing, seems very very odd, regardless of strain. I've a crappy little year old can that will easily cover the smell of 4 flowering with others drying in there, the stench overpowers within a few minutes of the extrator being turned off throughout the building, let alone flat. You seem to have all hell breaking loose despite some pretty hardcore equiptment! :/ If one person has already inquired about smell and related it to growing not smoking, i think alas, i would probably have to move out, i don't know my neighbours that well


 man you dont know how stressed nive been this last week with the smell thing man my girl has been even more sressed worrying for me! im not telling her about the almost fire, i just need to find a way to get the smell out of the rooms or the jigs up! the smell is just burnt plastic so i guess one issue has solved another for the time being...


Hemlock said:


> Holy shit Don....Thats fuckin scary dude. Glad you had it on blocks...Keep your head down Bro...Cards close to your vest!


 i nearly shit when i saw the thick smoke throughb the house crazy thing is i think the ozone and the fan sucking through probably choked the air supply and saved the day


mr west said:


> so i guess u had to air the house anyway to get rid of the smoke, good job the mrs's clothes wernt in the room lol


 hahah shed have killed me... im just glad i didnt give the ballast to you as planned could have killed you!


raiderman said:


> good thing brik dont burn.


 true that!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

things are have to start on the up and up now, in fact that was the start, as you say lad, someone was looking out for you, plus you had the sense to have em on bricks. Mine are attached to a wall which would burn to nits in about 2 minutes....that really scares me now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2010)

if its wood and your ballasts are getting on in years id say go digi or at least get some heat board under them fella. i just cant get over how lucky i have been. just hope i can get the smell out before the mrs turns up or ill have to fess up. shell go mental lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 23, 2010)

FFS mate don't confess!! just say you left the iron on or some other shit you can think of


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah say it was a drunken thing and u tried to fry something with the wrapper still on or something.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2010)

hahahah yeah lol im forever frying plastic on me landing haahah i dunno im going to febreeze the carpets and i think ill have to wipee the walls down with something... 

not what i need with a hangover...


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 23, 2010)

You could say you left some of the protective film on your lights and it melted. I did that with a shade that had clear film, they usually have blue


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2010)

shake and vac and oust 3-1, should have ur place smelling fresh and clean. I dont like fabreeze cuz it makes everything smell of fabreeze. Then do some goood old smelly cooking or clean the oven they use some pretty hardcore amonia and stuff in cooker cleaners. Or jus take the lady out for the weekend lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2010)

aye im just gearing myself up to mop the walls then oust the carpet. i need to find somewhere to dispose of the bricks too ffs i dumped the ballast last night


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2010)

to be honest i can do without the stress of making up some bullshit lol if she mentions the smell ill tell her


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 23, 2010)

holy crap batman, that ballast is scary  glad u had it on bricks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2010)

one of my better ideas i have to say lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 23, 2010)

Just been to hydroshop to inquire about them digi ballasts to replace my MAXIBRIGHT lol. Thing is it isn't worth it to just get a 400 when I can upgrade to a 600 but then before I can do that I need to upgrade my reflector to one that is air cooled. Gutted


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2010)

man tell me about it thank god for the credit card for those times when you have to lash the cash out  youll love a 600 though!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 23, 2010)

With the yields I've been getting recently I can't even begin to imagine what a 600 would do for me.


----------



## Maryjane123 (Oct 23, 2010)

cant believe that ballast m8, ur very lucky.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 23, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> With the yields I've been getting recently I can't even begin to imagine what a 600 would do for me.


A 600 will defo up your yield quite a bit. What are you growing atm? owt new and very smelly lol


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> Yeah say it was a drunken thing and u tried to fry something with the wrapper still on or something.


LOL,,,Mr west coming up with a brillant idea!!!, I have to remember that one!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 23, 2010)

got alot going on at moment mate. got mothers of blue cheese, bubblegum, devil, white rhino, black russian and a few off my own that i'm testing. plus i got 3 querkle and a feminized powerplant in wet tissue as we speak.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 23, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> A 600 will defo up your yield quite a bit. What are you growing atm? owt new and very smelly lol


got alot going on at moment mate. got mothers of blue cheese, bubblegum, devil, white rhino, black russian and a few off my own that i'm testing. plus i got 3 querkle and a feminized powerplant in wet tissue as we speak.​


----------



## Billy Crash (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks REal GoOd !


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 24, 2010)

My rollitup has unsubscribed all my threads


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> My rollitup has unsubscribed all my threads


lol ur gonna have a busy day finding everyone then willy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2010)

sweet jeebus im hungover today. last i remember was carrying my mate out a fire door of a pub in toon. the smell of burnt plastic is not helping


----------



## Maryjane123 (Oct 24, 2010)

This sounds crackers mate but give it a go..

Wipe down with a vinegar/water/dish soap solution.

Boil Vinegar and water on the stove with lemon essential oil added (10 drops) The steam will carry and de-oderize.
Set charcoal briquettes inside the corners of cupboards, and any other place odors need to be absorbed

Also get some ona gel too, will help. Not essential tho.


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2010)

morning cuff free buddy, hang overs better than a sore arse lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2010)

mos def my friend! fucking jagermeister man my heads a shed


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 24, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> My rollitup has unsubscribed all my threads


Thats fooked, I wonder why??



Don Gin and Ton said:


> mos def my friend! fucking jagermeister man my heads a shed


Morning Don, I don't miss those days lol. Just weed for me now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2010)

mornin HC am doing ok ive had a bacon butty n am about to jump in the bath. im debating whether to have a beer, i dont know if its a good plan. worth a try tho none the less. wish me luck haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 24, 2010)

Luck! And I would say have the beer haha specially if ya got somethin in your belly now... hey it is the weekend


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2010)

amen to that brother!

[youtube]mFGVmKzg-rc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 24, 2010)

Thats an old Old Johnny Cash song...written by Kris Kristofferson...Good Cover


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2010)

yeah man i love the gimmie's seen em live twice they put on a wicked show. the cash version is great too


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 24, 2010)

afternoon gents ..........quick dried bubbleicous hhhmmm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2010)

morning chief! have i got a treat to show you guys! a friend of a friend some sort of sk1 cut,


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2010)

them old school cuts really look so much better than todays skunk#1 phenos


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2010)

Lovely looking, is he going to give you some to smoke more importantly?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 25, 2010)

DST said:


> Lovely looking, is he going to give you some to smoke more importantly?


Or some too grow? You said it was a cut right? The actual bud ( the calyxs and what not) looks like oscars cheese that he let go past 10 week


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2010)

its livers  and yeah ive got some due in about 2 weeks, no where near as colourful as that though


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 25, 2010)

Good friggen mornin!! Fighting with the old lady again,,,,I guess they dont like to hear that their daughter is gaining weight lol  

Well fuck me and fuck her. She's gone to work and I have the week off ha ha. I'm really glad that we dont live together!

Yeah thats a pretty girl,,,,fat calyxs and nice colors. Looks like it would be some nice smoke!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2010)

hhahah oh highlander thats a schoolboy error, no woman wants to ever hear that lmao enjoy your week off. doing much? shmokin n golf?


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 25, 2010)

what was the thingy in ur tent that was turning pretty colours recently? that is a good lookin bud


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2010)

thats cherry cheese im hoping to see some nice colours in the buds but so far just the leaves, it comes from the black rose side.


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 25, 2010)

i'll be interested in a smoke report on that then  sweet man. my lemon haze turns a little purple, i'm hoping the cooler temps near the end of my cycle will produce some nice colouring


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2010)

man the pheno's are so all over the shop id have to give you about 4-5 different reports lmao. 

yeah i'm thinking ill probably give them a night or two with the window open, but no more cos its seriously slowing my vegging girls down. shit i just realised you meant the livers hahahah sorry i had a cherry ched joint before. nice mellow high you know your stoned but its not a boot in the chops baked. flavour is only just coming back to it in the jarred stuff.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hhahah oh highlander thats a schoolboy error, no woman wants to ever hear that lmao enjoy your week off. doing much? shmokin n golf?


Hey man. Nah I'm outdoors all the time so on my days off I like to relax at home besides my op is almost a full time job as it is lol. And I am a non golfer,,,was a big time big game bow hunter but I got all of that out of my system after a couple of decades or so of it.

My nightime temps are getting down to 57 F so its starting to look like fall in the budroom too


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 25, 2010)

i'm intrigued by all these cherry/vanilla/strawberry strains u hear about. i now understand the lemon, coz there is a fair few citrusy smelling weeds out there, they just selected breaded it for them traits i'm guessing? in my 15 old years smoking i've never tasted anything remotely strawberry or cherry flavoured lol. a good blueberry cut is mental to, u ever sampled some good stuff of that?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 25, 2010)

I can say before it's cured my blue cheese cut taste like blue ice pops. Thing is once it's had a short cure it's just musky cheesy smelling and it puts people too bed..... Don should know what I mean.


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 25, 2010)

do u know which breader? i think mine was barneys but i got it from clone so can be to sure, i'm getting a clone back in a few days. i kept that thing alive for over a year now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey man. Nah I'm outdoors all the time so on my days off I like to relax at home besides my op is almost a full time job as it is lol. And I am a non golfer,,,was a big time big game bow hunter but I got all of that out of my system after a couple of decades or so of it.
> 
> My nightime temps are getting down to 57 F so its starting to look like fall in the budroom too


 man that sounds like a lot of fun, hunting with a gun seems a little unfair lol i love a nice colourful garden, heres too it!


las fingerez said:


> i'm intrigued by all these cherry/vanilla/strawberry strains u hear about. i now understand the lemon, coz there is a fair few citrusy smelling weeds out there, they just selected breaded it for them traits i'm guessing? in my 15 old years smoking i've never tasted anything remotely strawberry or cherry flavoured lol. a good blueberry cut is mental to, u ever sampled some good stuff of that?


 now i havent actually tried blueberry tho i tried some blue cheese   hehe and it ripped me good n proper, ive suppposedly got sdomething cherry flavoured in my veg at the mo dunno how cherry it is tho lol



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I can say before it's cured my blue cheese cut taste like blue ice pops. Thing is once it's had a short cure it's just musky cheesy smelling and it puts people too bed..... Don should know what I mean.


 like a velvet hammer 



las fingerez said:


> do u know which breader? i think mine was barneys but i got it from clone so can be to sure, i'm getting a clone back in a few days. i kept that thing alive for over a year now


 i kinda steer away from the norm n get interesting strains i know none of the locals or the commercials get their mits on


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning chief! have i got a treat to show you guys! a friend of a friend some sort of sk1 cut,


That looks very nice mate and as willy says i looks very similar to my cheese i let go for 11 weeks


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 25, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> do u know which breader? i think mine was barneys but i got it from clone so can be to sure, i'm getting a clone back in a few days. i kept that thing alive for over a year now


Yeah it's big Buddha mate. It grows like a charm Really nice rock hard buds without even trying.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 25, 2010)

oscar...WOW..that fekin nice brudda


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2010)

Hmmmmmm "LIVERS/BLUES" yummy canny wait till mines flowering again lol. I might be able to scrat the last joint of wots lleft of the last one if i smoke crumbs lmao, Im gonna do that now i think lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 26, 2010)

Crumbs or bud mate. Either way it's still livers.


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2010)

and it was yummy my heads a shed and all the tools are on the floor


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

i know that one i had kanny a drink yesterday n thought i could smoke like i used to rolled a fatty n lost the plot was twitchy like a mutherfucker, i was suppoed to sort someone out then bottled it thinking they might be plod. feel a right wally this morning i tell you. well that and still being stoned this morning.

fear had me good lads lmao i was afraid the takaway lady was out to get me


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

......................F.E.A.R
[youtube]YQu8PCkI_V0[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

hahahah i like a bit of unkle. ive just got off the blower to the blokes at maxibright they say its probably one of the capacitors went. might happen to 1 in a 1000 the bloke said. fucking bad odds i said. they are made of fire retardant plastic so it would never have actually flamed. 

said he'll speak to the powers that be n see about some compensation of some sort. i told him he could stick another ballast. he asked what i thought would be appropriate compensation. hows about sending some people to scrub the fucking smell out of me house.

found more mould too this morning


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

I hate when people ask you what you think would be suitable compensation....I mean come on!!!!

So are they gonna compensate lad?


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah i like a bit of unkle. ive just got off the blower to the blokes at maxibright they say its probably one of the capacitors went. might happen to 1 in a 1000 the bloke said. fucking bad odds i said. they are made of fire retardant plastic so it would never have actually flamed.
> 
> said he'll speak to the powers that be n see about some compensation of some sort. i told him he could stick another ballast. he asked what i thought would be appropriate compensation. hows about sending some people to scrub the fucking smell out of me house.
> 
> found more mould too this morning


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

If you can pick some of this up Don, it works a treat.....Amsterdam has bad mould spours that fly around all the time. Not many bathrooms don't have some sort of mould in them. I sprayed this round my shower cabinet and it disappeared. It has come back but like a year later....you just need to keep doing it! If you can get this in the UK, buy it!
http://nl.hg.eu/wizard-shop/index/productId/49/id/3/HG_schimmel-__vocht-_en_weerplekkenreiniger

this is the link to the UK site
http://uk.hg.eu/wizard-shop/index/id/2813/Bathroom/_toilet



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah i like a bit of unkle. ive just got off the blower to the blokes at maxibright they say its probably one of the capacitors went. might happen to 1 in a 1000 the bloke said. fucking bad odds i said. they are made of fire retardant plastic so it would never have actually flamed.
> 
> said he'll speak to the powers that be n see about some compensation of some sort. i told him he could stick another ballast. he asked what i thought would be appropriate compensation. hows about sending some people to scrub the fucking smell out of me house.
> 
> found more mould too this morning


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah i like a bit of unkle. ive just got off the blower to the blokes at maxibright they say its probably one of the capacitors went. might happen to 1 in a 1000 the bloke said. fucking bad odds i said. they are made of fire retardant plastic so it would never have actually flamed.
> 
> said he'll speak to the powers that be n see about some compensation of some sort. i told him he could stick another ballast. he asked what i thought would be appropriate compensation. hows about sending some people to scrub the fucking smell out of me house.
> 
> found more mould too this morning


mould where mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

DST said:


> I hate when people ask you what you think would be suitable compensation....I mean come on!!!!
> 
> So are they gonna compensate lad?


 well they said i could put a compen claim in but it would have to be a claim against the guys at basement ligthing who in turn whould put the claim to maxibright. or the alternative which would no doubt be cheaper all round was that if i could send the item back to basement lighting they then send it back to maxi and they would send me their top of the line wind up ballasts. not a digi. i told him ive gotten shot of the fucker as it was stinking the house out.

he said well if you have pictures with the cables in we could still work something out. so ive sent them the pics which have some of the cables pictured but not the plugs.. i dunno how it will play out. im not really too bothered. he did mention that an ozone generator would change the atoms in the air and stop the smell. so im going to re hang my ozone genny outside the tent when lights go out.



DST said:


> If you can pick some of this up Don, it works a treat.....Amsterdam has bad mould spours that fly around all the time. Not many bathrooms don't have some sort of mould in them. I sprayed this round my shower cabinet and it disappeared. It has come back but like a year later....you just need to keep doing it! If you can get this in the UK, buy it!
> http://nl.hg.eu/wizard-shop/index/productId/49/id/3/HG_schimmel-__vocht-_en_weerplekkenreiniger
> 
> this is the link to the UK site
> http://uk.hg.eu/wizard-shop/index/id/2813/Bathroom/_toilet


thanks man i dunno if i should be treating plants with something that strong tho :/ the other pheno's arent as dense so hopefully with the dehumidifier in there i should be alright.

and the new digi ballast has arrived so back to full lumens!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

im going for most problematic grow of the year!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> mould where mate?


the short stubby cherry cheese ( the fucking yeilder....) main cola lost about a handfull. im drying it and freezing for the bubble run


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

Em, definitely not, please do not spray anything like that anywhere near your plants ffs (I thought you were talking about mould on the walls, since you had the problem with all your misses clothes and shoes etc got mouldy.....) haha. Wires crossed there. This stuff is great for bathroom and mould in general though, honest guv! 

May there be LIGHT! (well more anyway)



Don Gin and Ton said:


> well they said i could put a compen claim in but it would have to be a claim against the guys at basement ligthing who in turn whould put the claim to maxibright. or the alternative which would no doubt be cheaper all round was that if i could send the item back to basement lighting they then send it back to maxi and they would send me their top of the line wind up ballasts. not a digi. i told him ive gotten shot of the fucker as it was stinking the house out.
> 
> he said well if you have pictures with the cables in we could still work something out. so ive sent them the pics which have some of the cables pictured but not the plugs.. i dunno how it will play out. im not really too bothered. he did mention that an ozone generator would change the atoms in the air and stop the smell. so im going to re hang my ozone genny outside the tent when lights go out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

DST said:


> Em, definitely not, please do not spray anything like that anywhere near your plants ffs (I thought you were talking about mould on the walls, since you had the problem with all your misses clothes and shoes etc got mouldy.....) haha. Wires crossed there. This stuff is great for bathroom and mould in general though, honest guv!
> 
> May there be LIGHT! (well more anyway)


hahahah i was wondering like lmao. nah the rest of the house is ok. and her cloothes are at hers now lol. 

jut got a phone call back they are going to send me a fancy new iPac winding ballast, i have no idea what that is mind?! for some reason he can only send it to companies they already deal with so ill have to go n pick it up from the local hydro shop. which should be interesting haha seeing as i didnt buy it there... maybe its a scam and theyll pay the hydro shop and ill just take one they have in stock...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 26, 2010)

Full lumens ahead! Take no prisoners,,,you got grit don buddy


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 26, 2010)

don did i ever tell you about my really bad mould problem? i lost about 1/10 of every crop too mould. but i stopped it dead mate. i went from riddled with mould to not a spec of mould.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

i shall fight them on the garland trays and in the autopots!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> don did i ever tell you about my really bad mould problem? i lost about 1/10 of every crop too mould. but i stopped it dead mate. i went from riddled with mould to not a spec of mould.


what turned the tide man? dehumidifier?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 26, 2010)

yeah mate i put a dehumidifier in the grow room on a timer. soon as the lights go out the dehumidifier comes on, it has a dial on it so i set it to 40% rh. it only has too be on at night cos thats when the mould builds up. worked a fuckin treat


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

i think thats where im going wrong i have mine running through the day, the lady downstairs is at work days and the fan hums a fair bit anyway without the extra hum of the dehumidifier. ( mines just a cheapo no setting sadly, still fucking 90 bar like)


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 26, 2010)

Mine was only 90 quid. On rainy nights it pulls over a litre of water from the air without touching the water in the coco. I have it raised up to canopy level


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

think ill have a rejig when i crop this lot. seems like its takin forever lol


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Mine was only 90 quid. On rainy nights it pulls over a litre of water from the air without touching the water in the coco. I have it raised up to canopy level


I am looking for a dehumidifier, got a link Will?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 26, 2010)

Haha I forgot this is your first real crop since getting back in the game. 
Should be fun for you lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

should be??! hahaha your kiddin im doing cartwheels while im poppin out kittens hahah


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 26, 2010)

DST said:


> I am looking for a dehumidifier, got a link Will?


I've not sorry mate. I bought it from a shop local like. I'll have a look and see if I can find the make/model....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> should be??! hahaha your kiddin im doing cartwheels while im poppin out kittens hahah


Organised chaos mate. Lmao


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 26, 2010)

What fek is goin on DOn,,,fuckin burnin the op down, smelly underware, burnt toast and backon butty sandwich,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Organised chaos mate. Lmao


 mos def! ish.


Hemlock said:


> What fek is goin on DOn,,,fuckin burnin the op down, smelly underware, burnt toast and backon butty sandwich,


all of the above a nd a little bit more....


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2010)

[youtube]/v/UumXa4HI5E4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]
better than burning down the house lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

nice tune man am feeling it. laid back this mornin i slept like a log and am still sleepy, thanks Zopicplone! 

eryyone who like a bit a ruba dub dub 

roots manuva's banana klan http://soundcloud.com/banana-klan/

pics in a bit


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 27, 2010)

woah that stuff is strong. i'm not taking that stuff again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

its so adictive man ive been taking them on and off a while kicked them 3 times but i havent been sleeping right for months man. stress money worries smokin a ton of dope just made me para not sleepy and nytols hahaha i could do a box in and go for a job


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

girls are back to 1200 watts and loving it. getting a fair bit of late naners and some beans being reported in the quick dried pheno. big pips. not loads thankfully, but i think ill be dropping cherry cheese like a sack of hammers.





BRP




seeds n naners




3 headed cherry cheese monster




other cherry ched pheno




stocky pheno minus its mouldy main cola 




group shot.

so theres a few beans and naners knocking about but im not too worried ill be picking some beans out


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 27, 2010)

Looking fucking grade A mate. What camera do you use to get such good pics? Mine always come out shit.


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2010)

nanas??? im confused i thought u was seeding some?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

well yeah i seeded it but still naners i think its just poor breeding. the camera is a fujipix cheapo like 8mp my girls one. she got it n the bloke in the shop said is it for night out pics etc she said aye. n thats what she got takes a natural light and a normal light pic i select the natural and they come out kanny


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Looking fucking grade A mate. What camera do you use to get such good pics? Mine always come out shit.


cheers willy yeah hopefully ill get a decent yeild, im wondering if ill hit target i want 24oz minimum from the 9 girls baring in mind ive chopped one already....


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2010)

I like the supercropped fan leaf on the Cheese Monster....was that some drunken fumbling Don? Looks great though lad. Hope you get your desired weight for Xmas!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

hahahah it was shielding the lower limbs. it was a non drunken pinch as drunken there may not have beeen a cola left....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers willy yeah hopefully ill get a decent yeild, im wondering if ill hit target i want 24oz minimum from the 9 girls baring in mind ive chopped one already....


Thats an awesome yield man even if it comes out a bit shy. Way to go nice job! . How big is your space? Ya got another batch to go in of course? Pheno hunting or.....?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

well basically im looking for between 2-3 oz a girl nearer 3 preferrably. 2 just covers set up 3 = nice xmas


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 27, 2010)

pics are awsome Don,,WOW, Great Job Brother


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thats an awesome yield man even if it comes out a bit shy. Way to go nice job! . How big is your space? Ya got another batch to go in of course? Pheno hunting or.....?


 the space is 2m high x 2.4m x 1.2m but im only using half for those predictions under a 600 9 plants should give me between 2 n 3 zips a pop no problem 

next up is DOG kush & a few livers 
after that BRP casey jones/ psychosis/
then dawg food ( alien tech x chem d) and the cherry cut i recently got.

its all go.


Hemlock said:


> pics are awsome Don,,WOW, Great Job Brother


 cheers muchly hemlad! till a bit to go yet some can start fluchin at the weekend i think


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 27, 2010)

Token on some vortex with some new glass at the moment jes trying to figger your grow out!

So whats that, like a 4x8 space? And your using half of that space for this run under a 600? Cause thats similiar to my footprint, I use about a 6x6 area under a 1k and I dont think Im pulling down those numbers lol Cool bro!

To stoned to figure it out this second...and gots to run down to the local university and give my little girl some money for a halloween costume. Her first year and her daddy is so proud hehe.

Catch ya later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2010)

yeah bro thats 8 x 4 ft. under a 600 well 2 really but one is in the other half of the tent. i dont know how the numbers are gonna play out its just a wait n see.

so i was waiting outside for a taxi form my crib last night and lo and behold what can i smell.  i dont know what to do for the best. im thinking beefing up the can and fan is the next thing to try. my 5 inch fan makes enough noise, an 8 inch one will need insulating. might look at an acoustic one, even more frigging expense 


bet your proud bro i would be too


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2010)

How about venting into your room, then having an inline with another can pulling the air out of that room and outside...double bubble kinda. Are you sure there isn't some other nutter growing in your block?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2010)

hmmmm not a bad idea but i doont know how much heat would build up in the room might bbe fine in winter. 

ive been thinking of ways round the prob and im sure my main issue is not having good venting in. if i had some other source of fresh air in i could literally not have the smell going anywhere just heat. sadly the only source of fresh is the window on the front of the house. not happeneing. i think i might have to move house just to find a better grow site. 

its deffo my grow im smelling. lol. only for a few mins at a time tho. im convinced the ozone is being pulled through then the unscrubbed air. im gonna chat to the hydro shop guys n see if they have any ideas. they said to get a digi timer to put the uvonair on 10 mins then the fan on 10 mins. ive been leaving the ozone on 24/7 and the fan on 10-5 min intervals. 

my heads battered. i think ill be ordering a bigger can and fan n seeing if that will deal but im dubious as to whether it will. it could just be needless expense?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2010)

so i just got off the blower to Adam at basement lighting... yeah 1st name terms now.......

he reckons that the answer is another fan. so instead of having it

Can> cooltube> duct> cooltube> fan> outlet 

i should have the above but without the can at the front just duct into the room sucking air out. so theres no odour control in that line at all and have a seperate filter with the fan attached to the other side as apparently the longer the space between fan and filter the less effective.

means ill have to splice the two outlets together but if it fixes it who cares...


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2010)

fingers crossed mate


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2010)

Just discovered that if I turn my fan down on my Beastly house fan outside the tent, then I get a sweet ganja smell emitting from the kitchen extractor fan! Beast turned back on again...

EDIT...in other words, Can Filter is not doing its fekkin joab either! Perhaps humidity is the problem?


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 29, 2010)

DST said:


> Just discovered that if I turn my fan down on my Beastly house fan outside the tent, then I get a sweet ganja smell emitting from the kitchen extractor fan! Beast turned back on again...
> 
> EDIT...in other words, Can Filter is not doing its fekkin joab either! Perhaps humidity is the problem?


valid point big D i've heard r/h can play carbon filters up.

i was just looking at my small rhino filter whilst rasing the light a min a go and thought back to my situation that I had a while ago. I made a dry box, plastic crate with a fan sucking out and blowing into another small rhino i'd brought. when i used it i could still smell the green in my room and being a noob thought that it wouldnt work blowing so put it away for when my one packs in. i asked at the shop and they said it should work both ways, to check the seal (the ring round the bottom) low and behold it was dented slightly. i recon just enough air was escaping to make the room smell.

bit long winded but the main point is to check the seal!

have a good weekend bro,

fingerez


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so i just got off the blower to Adam at basement lighting... yeah 1st name terms now.......
> 
> he reckons that the answer is another fan. so instead of having it
> 
> ...


Oh Yeah thats always fun Adam..LOL..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2010)

well i had been advised RH might cause the filter problems but i never had a prob with that in the half size tent!? and ive got the dehumidifier in there every other day so it should be champ?!


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 29, 2010)

have u checked the seal yet? the metal ring around the bottom was slightly dented on mine?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2010)

yeah man checked re checked, held a burning cigarette under all the seams and joint to check for leaks and nadda. when i take this lot down and get the new fan setup i think ill re tape. 

had a spy on the ladies and i can see them ripening by the day. one pheno has no hairs showing already while some are still white haired... im not chopping anything till this smell fiasco is over though.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 30, 2010)

Have you thought about getting a........


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2010)

Id get ya lights lower and perhaps an oscillating fan to strengthen them stems up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2010)

hohoho couple a comedians here...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2010)

derby day in toon i can feel the buzz already. FUCK THE MACKEMS & HOWAY THE TOON !!!


biggest day of the year. fuck xmas.


----------



## Maryjane123 (Oct 31, 2010)

hahaha, howay the toon...


bet theres gonna be a shit load of fights


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2010)

He shoots he scorers he'll break your fucking jaws! Andy Carroll! Andy Carroll!!!!

i'm off to get me lash on


----------



## Maryjane123 (Oct 31, 2010)

hahaha, wot ya reckon score will be?

I think 2-1 newcastle


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 31, 2010)

It should be an evening kick off to add to the 'atmosphere' lmao
Are you going?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 31, 2010)

Rangers have slipped off the top of league now ffs too many draws


----------



## mr west (Oct 31, 2010)

we wont talk about palace then will we lol 3.0 gubbed by the welsh ffs bottom of the table yay lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 31, 2010)

5.1 what a fucking score mate chuffed for you mate. Prob see you in 3 days after the celebrating/recovering ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

mornin man! for some inexplicable reason ive been up since half 4. i was passed out drunk by 8 tho hahah

yesterday will be remembered for a long long time fuck that forever! today is going to be filled with sick notes ( and probably sick) all over the toon. 

oh the memories hahaha 52,000 people abusing the great unwashed hhaahaaaah its cracking me up now haha the whole of level 7 waving there keys at the mackems shouting "we's keyes are theese keys" the place was electric ive never seen owt like it well maybe when keegan came back actually no yesterday dwarfed even that. 

i didnt see one bit of bother really. mind they did lock us in the black bull when the coaches of scum supporters arrived haha 

besides half their shitty support left at half time. to raptures of we can see you sneaking out#! haha


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2010)

Sounds like great fun Don!! Well done the Toon!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> mornin man! for some inexplicable reason ive been up since half 4. i was passed out drunk by 8 tho hahah
> 
> yesterday will be remembered for a long long time fuck that forever! today is going to be filled with sick notes ( and probably sick) all over the toon.
> 
> ...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 1, 2010)

Postys been mate. Thanks a fuckin milion times over mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Sounds like great fun Don!! Well done the Toon!!


 aye twas a great day an thees nnothing quite like the derby. and i know every supporter thinks there derby is the biggest. i dont think there's the rivalry like the tyne and wear derby. maybe celtic rangers those lads hate each other witha passion


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Postys been mate. Thanks a fuckin milion times over mate


took its time that like. enjoyy matey i know you will.

heads banging. quick peak at the girls then off to graft


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye twas a great day an thees nnothing quite like the derby. and i know every supporter thinks there derby is the biggest. i dont think there's the rivalry like the tyne and wear derby. maybe celtic rangers those lads hate each other witha passion
> 
> 
> took its time that like. enjoyy matey i know you will.
> ...


 
AHHHH to be young again..LOL, If your gonna be drunk from time to time ya gotta be tuff. Go get'em Donnie Boy!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye twas a great day an thees nnothing quite like the derby. and i know every supporter thinks there derby is the biggest. i dont think there's the rivalry like the tyne and wear derby. maybe celtic rangers those lads hate each other witha passion
> 
> 
> took its time that like. enjoyy matey i know you will.
> ...


There was apparently a back log of mail at our sorting office. It's only a small place and the staff there are not too bright. Went work this morning feeling super charged and ready to go the got a bit of headache which turned into a massive migrane, stomach started to bubble then next thing I know I'm spewing my ring up down a backstreet.... In bed at home now sick as a dog.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> AHHHH to be young again..LOL, If your gonna be drunk from time to time ya gotta be tuff. Go get'em Donnie Boy!


 hahahah time to time lol saturday was the first day in 3 n a bit weeks i hadnt had a drink. 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> There was apparently a back log of mail at our sorting office. It's only a small place and the staff there are not too bright. Went work this morning feeling super charged and ready to go the got a bit of headache which turned into a massive migrane, stomach started to bubble then next thing I know I'm spewing my ring up down a backstreet.... In bed at home now sick as a dog.


shit man migraines suck i ued to get them as a kid and i had one maybe 6 months back where i was wiped out like that it sucks man vision all fubar and the pain you cant switch off. i dont envy you one bit mate. hope you feel better soon man.

i was worried it wouldnt make it. sorry bout the excess wrapping( and orange peel ) it was wrapped once and the office stank of green lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 1, 2010)

what happed to the old avatar? you just felt like a change? or were you so proud of that bird you pulled last night you had to show her off?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

yeah man shes a looker eh hahah to be honest i was that pissed i coul have done.

come to think it is a bit offensive on the eye brb


----------



## ghb (Nov 1, 2010)

another proud geordie fan eh?, well done


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

aboslutely. shola for england! hahahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

these 2 are the panama red and SSH, dont look very sativa to me


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2010)

hmm making me drool mate i love em wen they swell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

me too man i love seeing them change to ready


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 1, 2010)

ahhh nice bit of morning porn with my cuppa and wake n bake  looking smashing mate.

shame about the rhino, worth a shot though. i agree with westy and osc about the fan, strengthen them stems up 

watched match of the day last night, well impressed with ur boys  that carole was pretty good 2, shame he didnt score though. not to impressed with my game on sat, one word, nani or what ever the t**ts name is lol. play to the whistle and all that but when did the new falling over and stopping the ball with ur hand rule come in hahaha sore looser


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2010)

First pics is my fave, looks sooo nice..The last pic is no slouch either, lol. Nice tent view bru!!!

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> ahhh nice bit of morning porn with my cuppa and wake n bake  looking smashing mate.
> 
> shame about the rhino, worth a shot though. i agree with westy and osc about the fan, strengthen them stems up
> 
> watched match of the day last night, well impressed with ur boys  that carole was pretty good 2, shame he didnt score though. not to impressed with my game on sat, one word, nani or what ever the t**ts name is lol. play to the whistle and all that but when did the new falling over and stopping the ball with ur hand rule come in hahaha sore looser



cheers fella!! 
wake n bake!??!?! you lazy/lucky fucker hahaha i woke up with a stinking hangover at half 4. didnt mind i just sat n read the game news. 

what rhino you talkin bout man?? the filter? aye carroll is the man like he's going to be big in a couple of years and he wont go to a london club being a local lad he'll want his name to ring out in his home town. nani is a great player but like so many lets the emotion get ahold of him. like reo coker this weekend lashing out = red card for me. id have been livid



DST said:


> First pics is my fave, looks sooo nice..The last pic is no slouch either, lol. Nice tent view bru!!!
> DST


 thanks man! aye that first pic is the left hand head of the second pic, im inspecting daily for mould cos that thing is dense as fook.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 1, 2010)

Damn man thats impressive. Last pic might be my fav spent a couple of min checking that one out! 

So what is the humidity level in there and how much longer those sexy bitches have?

Beautiful garden man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks HC yeah they're coming on now, amazingly so with the problems ive had lol.

no idea what the humidity is man i can reach the meter its in the back stuck to a pole. ill see if i can reach a cane through n see lol. as for how longs left well theres been plenty naners and hairs are receding on say half of them the rest could go on another week i think. ( its 9 weeks to the day on saturday coming )a couple of them keep falling over when their pots dry im trying to keep the waterings to the bare minimum after losing a main cola to mould  

thanks for all the good vibes and comments peeps!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah my humidity levels were dangerously high all summer almost broke down and got a dehumidifier a couple of months ago when indie Qleaner turned out to be prone to budrot, big heavy gooey fooken buds lol, but when the seasons changed recently the levels dropped down to near perfect.

Hey maybe if you put a fan in there hehehehe,,, couldn't resist lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

well funny you shouldf mention that.......... hining of getting a couple of new fans hahai could do with somme under canopy air movement.


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 2, 2010)

How you doin Don! Just thot i'd show you my chiesel now man!
Going to be bonny like you said! And the smell's are something else! View attachment 1245634View attachment 1245635 The green one is doing good too, but this is my new keeper! Cant put my finger on the smell, but nice man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2010)

beautiful stuff mate looks really bonny. thats got a lot more deisel than the ones i grew out. looks like itll yeild too!


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, I ran with the wrong one thinking it looked better from seedling, but already onto givin it another go! 
Man, you've got that tent full ! That's the kind of garden I want when I get some space to move! Respect for the boldness gadgie!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2010)

hahah get your perpetual on man! aye the tent is pretty chocker like. i couldnt get in there if i tried. boldness or stupidity im not quite sure yet...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey don how's going bro. The livers is settling in well with the other girls. Did I mention I got the veg tent from my mates gaff at mine? Feels weird having complete control of the op again. Thing is since it's been in mine I have been popping seeds left right and centre haha. Just popped some more this morning.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 2, 2010)

Whats the bushey wee fucker in the middle


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2010)

I think he said it was a short cherry cheese pheno...looks loverly I agree!


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 2, 2010)

Aye a short Cheery Cheese,,Sounds good and tastie


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2010)

Did ya get the new fan fited yet. Morning wakey bakey off some deep psycho>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 3, 2010)

A bowl of Blueberry is helping me out this morning. Melt into my chair for a while,,tend some girls and then head out into the rat race for a few hours to pay some bills. Got to keep some sort of facade up with my legitimate business . Thought I was coming down with the flu yesterday but maybe it was just a 24 hr bug


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah its the short cherry cheese pheno, the one i pollenated. also the one that had mould so mixed blessings. 

new fan has been fitted i couldnt run the two in one line so ive gone for the two line option. cant smell owt outside but its very windy and all you can smell is other peoples fires. ill check again when the wind dies down. 

the landlord popped round this morning to see downstairs. i nearly shit. n hid quietly listening to their convo. im actually turning into Mr Paranoia...

a pal came over n couldnt smell owt outside but said it reeked inside. thats mostly due to me having the girls in the dining room for the morning. i hope...

anxious 24 hours...


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2010)

Good news. Lets hope that was the end of the drama and u can relax and grow some killer dank


----------



## rasclot (Nov 4, 2010)

hey boys long time no speak how are ya? i still aint allowed to grow 
i got a blz bud growin outdoors but its a slow process shes 7foot tall hope things are kool in the growin world safe ras!


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2010)

rasclot said:


> hey boys long time no speak how are ya? i still aint allowed to grow
> i got a blz bud growin outdoors but its a slow process shes 7foot tall hope things are kool in the growin world safe ras!


been that long ur avatar is a bit out of date ras lol. Hows things appart from not being able to grow?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> Good news. Lets hope that was the end of the drama and u can relax and grow some killer dank


 hopefully, man i ordered from basement lighting a new can at 3.30 yesterday and it beat me into work this morning!!! top fucking service or what


rasclot said:


> hey boys long time no speak how are ya? i still aint allowed to grow
> i got a blz bud growin outdoors but its a slow process shes 7foot tall hope things are kool in the growin world safe ras!


 word RASCLOT!!! hows tricks fella! outside?!?! in november?!?! thats going to be fucking hard mate im having slow veg probs and im indoors.

been ups and downs round these parts but hopefully the end is tonight!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 4, 2010)

The End is tonight. I'm sure your glad this one is done...Glad the landlord didn't smeel or see..

OK funny thing happened on the golf course today. Won't jack your thread Don Mate. For those interested I'll post some notes in my J.
Off to the course.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

dude we babble allsorts up in here feel free postaway. still got the joy of setting the new kit up tonight...


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2010)

or give us a link to the chat ffs lol, i aint played in 2 weeks im getting ancy


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 4, 2010)

You've spent some coin this month don good job the missus ain't around to see all these packages arrive lol. You got a link for the air cooled reflector you got? Gonna be upgrading too a 600 and will be needing it air cooling. Also I'm going digital with the ballast so any links for them would be good too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

man all told its a bout a grand i could cry honestly. my credit card has been a life line id have been donald without it.

http://www.basementlighting.com/digital_electronic_ballasts.htm

http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?screen=prod&store_code=1&product_code=clss

i only ever use these guys they have been spot on, taken back the kit that wsnt up to the job no quibble. fast delivery when i needed it most. prices you could probably find cheaper but pay more for postage. 

im on fog name terms with them haha, scarily enough he even remembered my postal address


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 4, 2010)

Good job man getting your stealth on. Prolly a good idea not to let up. I seriouly need to do a stealth overhaul,,,odor control, locks, noise the whole nine yards. Ocanabis just got busted...pigs came to his house for a dif reason and smelled the lovely smell of ganja growing. Gave me a jumpstart. 

Catch ya later have great day man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

yeah theres 3 things get you nicked in this game.

loose lips
greed
slipping.

get on top of your game man! hahahaha hark at me....the irony

sucks bout ocanabis i was following his new tga grow, i thought he'd cropped it though?!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 4, 2010)

He got nipped a few days before he was going to crop. At least the pigs were ok about....let him smoke a joint before they brought him in and, get this, out of 8 jars of cured that he had, the pig let him snag one back when noone was looking,,,for his arthritus lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

man thats some kool shit. hes a lucky lad well maybe not !?!?


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 4, 2010)

Stealing electric also gets you rhubarbed too. I've got a mate that got dropped in it by the leccy co and he got a bigger fine for the electric than the weed


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

Snitches are the biggest issue no doubt!!! I got told a stroy last night, guy was sitting with his trimming gear ready, friends turning up to help. Knock on the door, expecting mates, its half a dozen police. We've come to check your house, reports of growing weed....He had 5 plants next to his window and when the police saw it they went mad, "is this all we have been called about, this is shocking, blah blah blah, had a quick check around and were about to leave him to his business with his 5 plants..... When one of the cops said, "hey this room looks kinda short for the length of the building". He had hung some cloth over the fake wall that had been put in, of course the "ecilop" checked behind it and found his 300 plants about to be harvested....BUSTED! Neighbours and snitches, then the po have something to act on. And them turning up on your door and the old, suspicion of smelling canaabis bullshit!! Right, enough about the 5-0


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2010)

but there are more succes storys on these boards. I prefer the one that got away lol


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

More success stories than not eh!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 5, 2010)

Did anyone watch that documentary about weed last night on BBC3? Was a load of bollox, under educated nob heads jabbering on about cannabis abuse. Some lad hung himself at 18 year old and his family said cannabis was the blame. Well I call bullshit on that because my brother hung himself and he and I smoked weed for years so I can relate to the weed and the suicide and can safely say that the lad on the program definitely had other mental issues. I mean why would you top yourself over weed? A lack of maybe. Oh and they call us criminals not growers hahah pricks. I laughed at one bust where the gut had a mint room but only 4 plants. The police said he had gone too alot of effort for just a few plants, they where little bushes tho and where clearly gonna be some big ass 30oz yielding trees lmao. Clearly shows that they really don't know how it works.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Stealing electric also gets you rhubarbed too. I've got a mate that got dropped in it by the leccy co and he got a bigger fine for the electric than the weed


 aye my pals are still waiting to find their fate out this month. but no doubt the fine for the leccy will be worse than the plants.


DST said:


> Snitches are the biggest issue no doubt!!! I got told a stroy last night, guy was sitting with his trimming gear ready, friends turning up to help. Knock on the door, expecting mates, its half a dozen police. We've come to check your house, reports of growing weed....He had 5 plants next to his window and when the police saw it they went mad, "is this all we have been called about, this is shocking, blah blah blah, had a quick check around and were about to leave him to his business with his 5 plants..... When one of the cops said, "hey this room looks kinda short for the length of the building". He had hung some cloth over the fake wall that had been put in, of course the "ecilop" checked behind it and found his 300 plants about to be harvested....BUSTED! Neighbours and snitches, then the po have something to act on. And them turning up on your door and the old, suspicion of smelling canaabis bullshit!! Right, enough about the 5-0


hahhahah ecilop lol aye theres nowt like a fuck load of green to make people jealous/snitch. 

fuck the 5-0


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2010)

I would imajin theres more get away than get cought as they say they only catch like 1% of drugs crime lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Did anyone watch that documentary about weed last night on BBC3? Was a load of bollox, under educated nob heads jabbering on about cannabis abuse. Some lad hung himself at 18 year old and his family said cannabis was the blame. Well I call bullshit on that because my brother hung himself and he and I smoked weed for years so I can relate to the weed and the suicide and can safely say that the lad on the program definitely had other mental issues. I mean why would you top yourself over weed? A lack of maybe. Oh and they call us criminals not growers hahah pricks. I laughed at one bust where the gut had a mint room but only 4 plants. The police said he had gone too alot of effort for just a few plants, they where little bushes tho and where clearly gonna be some big ass 30oz yielding trees lmao. Clearly shows that they really don't know how it works.


sorry to hear bout your bro man, words cant really cover it i know. i didnt see the program i kinda stopped watching the propaganda po po slanted documentaries a while ago. occaisionally some of them actually show weed for what it is but for the most part their suppressed. 

i had an interesting debate round my cousins crib last night about the future of weed medicinal and not round the glob and countries i could potentially relocate to. not one of them could give me a good reason not to go ahead with it. when asked what id do if i got caught they were a little shocked to hear id go straight out and do it twice as big. whats the worst that can happen then? its already happened lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah I Agree mate. If it wasn't for others priorities over here then I would have fucked off dam last year, I even looked for an apartment and a job last year.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> but there are more succes storys on these boards. I prefer the one that got away lol





DST said:


> More success stories than not eh!!!


i'm saying nothing


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

Dont worry las, I've been done twice which was a major factor in me deciding on the Dam (If I am honest.) It was that or London.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2010)

deffo made the right choice man. europeans have a much more relaxed attitude to pretty much everything


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2010)

well doesnt look like my fans coming today, no chop this weekend. well maybe i might chop one just for somethin to smoke.

christ every time i post i see that horrible necked avatar. its time...


----------



## ghb (Nov 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well doesnt look like my fans coming today, no chop this weekend. well maybe i might chop one just for somethin to smoke.
> 
> christ every time i post i see that horrible necked avatar. its time...


go back to fishy head man, i miss him


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 5, 2010)

or that google eyed dog lol


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2010)

my thoughts exactly Don, lmao...the new one is nice on the eyes....


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2010)

so any news on the fan don?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 6, 2010)

What Fan, hes finally bought a Fan,, for whot???????


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2010)

here's hoping, this fan business needs to be put to bed once and for all, lol


Hemlock said:


> What Fan, hes finally bought a Fan,, for whot???????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2010)

well he fan didnt turn up ive platyed hell with fantronix... never again shall i use them. they may be cheap but their service is shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit

so i was smelling outside. me n a pal had a re work of the system this morning, ive now got my old rhini filter and the new 5" fan running as a scrubber and the old system as it was big can through the 2 hoods and then the fan and out. cant smell a thing outside. still going to upgrade to the 8" and the massive rhino can on monday. 

ive chopped all but two of the girls and sad to say there doesnt look as much as i thought. one of the fattest colas had mould in it, and the short stocky pheno had really shitty structured bud. wispy  

house is honkin. 

right have a good weekend peeps am off to the cinema


----------



## inked (Nov 6, 2010)

hey don hows things! gutted about the mould mate! finally got around to updating pics of my AUTOS, take a look when ya get chance...i think you'll be shocked lol


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2010)

Not so good news, I hope you still hit what you were looking for!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> well he fan didnt turn up ive platyed hell with fantronix... never again shall i use them. they may be cheap but their service is shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit
> 
> so i was smelling outside. me n a pal had a re work of the system this morning, ive now got my old rhini filter and the new 5" fan running as a scrubber and the old system as it was big can through the 2 hoods and then the fan and out. cant smell a thing outside. still going to upgrade to the 8" and the massive rhino can on monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2010)

inked said:


> hey don hows things! gutted about the mould mate! finally got around to updating pics of my AUTOS, take a look when ya get chance...i think you'll be shocked lol


 easy inky man! will do fella, and yeah mould sucks the big one 


DST said:


> Not so good news, I hope you still hit what you were looking for!


well theres still 2 to come down the black rose pheno which looks to be the best yeilder of the lot and the huge livers bush. so im not going to worry too much ill deffo break even on the outlay plus some more just not loads. shouldnt have done loads of an unknown strain first time out really. 

got back form the cinema to find the smell back again with a vengeance. i guess sticking a load of wet dope in the tent was too much for the scrubber and the normal line. ive removed the trim and dope now and got it in the room wiuth the ozone genny on. the mrs is freaked out. shit i am for that matter. monday cant get here fast enough.

paranormal activity 2 was some freaky shit. demons claiming children ting


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh mate if it weren't for bad luck urd have none. Is the ozone room got good ventilation, cuz a byproduct of ozone is co2 and h2o so not great for drying anything I wouldn't of thought.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 7, 2010)

that livers is the fuckin devil mate dont know what i'm gonna do with mine now. just a small one for percy me thinks. hes a lucky fucker that percy everyone seems to be growin him weed.


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2010)

I love the livers, jus wish i had a tent i could dedicate to that for Percy too lucky fucker


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2010)

Look forward to experiencing some livers, anyone ever done any feminising of the livers strain?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Look forward to experiencing some livers, anyone ever done any feminising of the livers strain?


 not as far as i know man, crossing it yeah but not fems


mr west said:


> I love the livers, jus wish i had a tent i could dedicate to that for Percy too lucky fucker


 p[ercy is a reet pig hahahaah


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> that livers is the fuckin devil mate dont know what i'm gonna do with mine now. just a small one for percy me thinks. hes a lucky fucker that percy everyone seems to be growin him weed.


 welcome to my world 


mr west said:


> Oh mate if it weren't for bad luck urd have none. Is the ozone room got good ventilation, cuz a byproduct of ozone is co2 and h2o so not great for drying anything I wouldn't of thought.


 well its only for a day and ive go the dehumidifier in there too. extensions and wires fuckin everywhere at the mo


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 7, 2010)

Livers is just about controllable with the right kit. My mate has just pulled 57 oz out of his loft and had no real bother. He's got the long 10 inch rhino filter and a 10 inch fan and used the same uvonair that Don's got while chopping, i gave him a hand chopping it and it fecking reeked but fuck all outside


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 7, 2010)

i may have too upgrade my filter then. just about too chuff on some quick dried blue cheese.....its prob the cheesiest pheno you could get from a seed.


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Livers is just about controllable with the right kit. My mate has just pulled 57 oz out of his loft and had no real bother. He's got the long 10 inch rhino filter and a 10 inch fan and used the same uvonair that Don's got while chopping, i gave him a hand chopping it and it fecking reeked but fuck all outside


congrats to ur mate for a large amout to trim lmao, how much is he doing his ounces for?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i may have too upgrade my filter then. just about too chuff on some quick dried blue cheese.....its prob the cheesiest pheno you could get from a seed.


 ill second that man. lovely pheno you got


oscaroscar said:


> Livers is just about controllable with the right kit. My mate has just pulled 57 oz out of his loft and had no real bother. He's got the long 10 inch rhino filter and a 10 inch fan and used the same uvonair that Don's got while chopping, i gave him a hand chopping it and it fecking reeked but fuck all outside


 ive just got an 8 inch but that should be more than adequate for double the size ive got lol i friggin hope anyway, im not giving up the livers without a fight.


mr west said:


> congrats to ur mate for a large amout to trim lmao, how much is he doing his ounces for?


 i heard tell tey're retailing at £200 up these parts.

am settling down for to watch us have a pop at arsenal, HOWAY THE LADS, 8 stella a bottle of brandy n 8th of the naughty and a frozen pizza in the oven... recipe for a bad monday morning or what


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> am settling down for to watch us have a pop at arsenal, HOWAY THE LADS, 8 stella a bottle of brandy n 8th of the naughty and a frozen pizza in the oven... recipe for a bad monday morning or what


Then Monday's breakfast will be asprin, Tums and another 8th. I've started many a week that way.


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2010)

whites for breakfast is a good way to lose weight lol i went from 18 stone to 12 in 5 years lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2010)

am settling down for to watch us have a pop at arsenal, HOWAY THE LADS, 8 stella a bottle of brandy n 8th of the naughty and a frozen pizza in the oven... recipe for a bad monday morning or what[/QUOTE]

Sounds like a wonderfully relaxful Sunday, hope your team wins. So you liked Paranormal Activity 2, Huh? Yeah I want to see that one too. My son and I saw Due Date last night funny shit lol. Didn't care for Downey in Iron man but he was good in this one.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> congrats to ur mate for a large amout to trim lmao, how much is he doing his ounces for?


He flogs it all to one bloke in one go for 170's and its all gone apart from some for that jammy twat percy. Soz mate


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Look forward to experiencing some livers, anyone ever done any feminising of the livers strain?


There's a seed co called Underground Originals that have two crosses, Killerskunk and Smellyberry. They call it Blues in the strain descriptions but its the same plant.
Attitude carry them i think


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/underground-originals-smellyberry/prod_1630.html
There you go mate


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 7, 2010)

Afternoon gents, hows it hangin Don..LOL.
Smokin some of that machine Machine Hash!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Then Monday's breakfast will be asprin, Tums and another 8th. I've started many a week that way.
> 
> cof


 you know it COF!!! work is a cloudy place today, heads a shed...


mr west said:


> whites for breakfast is a good way to lose weight lol i went from 18 stone to 12 in 5 years lol.


 been a while since ive done whites for breaky.


Highlanders cave said:


> am settling down for to watch us have a pop at arsenal, HOWAY THE LADS, 8 stella a bottle of brandy n 8th of the naughty and a frozen pizza in the oven... recipe for a bad monday morning or what


Sounds like a wonderfully relaxful Sunday, hope your team wins. So you liked Paranormal Activity 2, Huh? Yeah I want to see that one too. My son and I saw Due Date last night funny shit lol. Didn't care for Downey in Iron man but he was good in this one.[/QUOTE]
killed arsenal!! haha. stopped them playing. fuck the news of the world, NUFC sell newspapers. the headlines were cocaine orgy this n that when actually all that happened was andy carroll shagged 2 birds who were on coke. sounds like he had a reet good time, shouting RIDE ME, RIDE ME haha get on son. 

paranormal activity was kanny, a bit annoying but there's some really tense moments, i fancy seeing that due date and jackass 3d. downey jnr is one of my favourite actors.


Hemlock said:


> Afternoon gents, hows it hangin Don..LOL.
> Smokin some of that machine Machine Hash!!


today i am cloudy but not dying, ish full english for breakfast has helped, berocca in me. am doing ok... had a joint of quick dry with scissor hash in yesterday and damn near whiteyed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2010)

fan just arrived!!!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2010)

Weyhey, DONS FAN HAS ARRIVED!!!!!!!!! TOOT TO TOOT, BIG FAN FARE....how drowl..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2010)

hahahahah  its friggin huge seriously


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2010)

Is it gonna fit in lad?

Good result yesterday for the Toon, and also my team, Liverpool!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2010)

U got a FAN eh, thatll help strengthen them weak stems lol. Good going, its gonna get windy hold tight lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Is it gonna fit in lad?
> 
> Good result yesterday for the Toon, and also my team, Liverpool!!!


 oh aye itll fit nee bother its actually quite light for the size of the beast. aye cracking result for both, the toon winning in london is a big scalp!


mr west said:


> U got a FAN eh, thatll help strengthen them weak stems lol. Good going, its gonna get windy hold tight lol.


 mate it could blow the bloody doors off hahah


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2010)

Or suck as the case maybe lo.l


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 8, 2010)

Be prepared to laugh your arse off at Jackass 3D. Lots of super slo mo close ups


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Be prepared to laugh your arse off at Jackass 3D. Lots of super slo mo close ups


haven't seen it yet,,, but loved all the other ones


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Be prepared to laugh your arse off at Jackass 3D. Lots of super slo mo close ups





Hemlock said:


> haven't seen it yet,,, but loved all the other ones


i could do with a good giggle. 

ive set the new fan/filter up its frigging loud like a jumbo jet in there. ive wrapped it up in a sleeping bag to dampen it and its still bloody loud. ill get some foam padding tomorrow n see how bad it is. honestly solve one problem and create another....

i might have to get an acoustic fan, next month.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i could do with a good giggle.
> 
> ive set the new fan/filter up its frigging loud like a jumbo jet in there. ive wrapped it up in a sleeping bag to dampen it and its still bloody loud. ill get some foam padding tomorrow n see how bad it is. honestly solve one problem and create another....
> 
> i might have to get an acoustic fan, next month.


So Now Don Fookin fan crazy...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2010)

More fans than Manchester utd! Lol


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2010)

don gin and ton said:


> more fans than manchester utd! Lol


lol, lol, lol...


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 8, 2010)

Don't bother with an acoustic one just get a primair and have it idling at 2/3's and when it gets above the set temp it'll kick in to full blast. Then it should be quieter


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah Don you bought the wrong Fan....


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2010)

DOn what country has a flag with a white bacground nad a red cross in it. I know it not the Union Jack..??


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 8, 2010)

That's the good old English flag Hemlock


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2010)

or more comonly known as the George cross


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2010)

yeah george cross man, its actually an offence to fly the jack at sea, and folks think its racist to fly the jack instead of the george cross as its british not english. being british i couldnt care either way haha

so i need a bloody primair now eh haha another outlay, will have to wait ive spent too much and the buds arent going to stretch that far. i couldnt quite believe the noise it makes, my pal who helped me hang it said why not youve bought a fucking industrial sized fan. i daftly connected the fan to the filter and thought lets see how loud it is, set it away and instantly showered myself and half the room in charcoal dust.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 9, 2010)

What's a primair and can I use it with air cooled lights. Was wondering about the heat build up behind the glass.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

Carry on Fanning....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> What's a primair and can I use it with air cooled lights. Was wondering about the heat build up behind the glass.


kanny neat bit of kit mate

http://www.hydroponic-shop.com/product_info.php?products_id=177


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 9, 2010)

Right Never got the difference bwt English and British???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2010)

brits are the elitists who discount the welsh irish and scots. im a british citizen but was born in hun territory!


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

oh oh, don't go there bru.....lol.


Hemlock said:


> Right Never got the difference bwt English and British???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2010)

hahaha its your mob that got the hatred bru


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

And for good bloody reason my friend....hahaha. Seriously, in general you are correct when it comes to things like Football and sport, but individually I don't think that is the case, but hey group mentality gets you every time, lol. 

Yet again, the plebians of the world don't get the facts and blame the wrong people.....its the bloody Royals and all the Land owning gentry that have fukked over the people of the British Isles for centuries, Scots and English alike!....Eat the Rich!!! well until I become rich that is, haha....thing is about the upper class, they don't even look that tasty to eat, what with their inbred features and such!! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2010)

knew youd bite man, hahaha mob rule! jks jks enough bs this thread needs some porn.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

didn't want to let you down my Northen bru!! lol......come on then, get the porn out for the lads.....and lasses, lassies, coynes, etc..



Don Gin and Ton said:


> knew youd bite man, hahaha mob rule! jks jks enough bs this thread needs some porn.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2010)

[youtube]hYHfh94LfNw?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

Aaaaaaah, that's better. Cheers lad...looks, stinky!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2010)

Beautiful, healthy ladies. Very well done.


cof


----------



## genuity (Nov 9, 2010)

sweet looking plants..........


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


>


Nice plants bro.. How long on these multi coloured ones?Thats the livers/blues enit..


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 9, 2010)

Love the colour on those leaves, like autumn just much better  Are those 4 on the floor at the back the autopots?


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks grand Gromit, lovely colourfull pics hubba hubba


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm sorry is this the industral fan review forum???


----------



## inked (Nov 9, 2010)

ez don, you using an 8" right? me to, depending on how much your willing to spend, you should invest in the Soler acoustic fans with an added silencer, I have both in action and cannot hear a thing  great lookin ladies you got yaself there mate


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 9, 2010)

Are your scissors sharp bro? And I'm thinking lots of air freshener too lol. Good thing your baby moved to your mums for a bit. If she was wigged before she really would be now  You got a closet or something rigged for drying brother? 

Well done on the grow!!! Ya got some lovelys all ready to go in eh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2010)

DST said:


> Aaaaaaah, that's better. Cheers lad...looks,
> stinky!


you bet mate absolutely, the gaffers just rolling one up in the office 
and the whole room is full of funk in seconds.


curious old fart said:


> Beautiful, healthy ladies. Very well done.
> 
> cof


thank you kindly cof man!


dr green dre said:


> Nice plants bro.. How long on these multi
> coloured ones?Thats the livers/blues enit..


actually no thats cherry cheese, and lads you wouldnt believe how shitty 
the buds were all leave and spindly fluff 


tip top toker said:


> Love the colour on those leaves, like
> autumn just much better  Are those 4 on the floor at the back the
> autopots?


cheers ttt those at the back are in baby pots the autopots are about 4 
times that size( the one to the left of the row), i just wanted to see 
what i could feasibly get out of baby pots im thinking of getting my 
clones going and doing an epic SOG

thanks for all the kind words peeps



DST said:


> Aaaaaaah, that's better. Cheers lad...looks, stinky!





curious old fart said:


> Beautiful, healthy ladies. Very well done.
> 
> 
> cof





dr green dre said:


> Nice plants bro.. How long on these multi coloured ones?Thats the livers/blues enit..





tip top toker said:


> Love the colour on those leaves, like autumn just much better  Are those 4 on the floor at the back the autopots?





Hemlock said:


> I'm sorry is this the industral fan review forum???


 lolz youd bloomin think it


inked said:


> ez don, you using an 8" right? me to, depending on how much your willing to spend, you should invest in the Soler acoustic fans with an added silencer, I have both in action and cannot hear a thing  great lookin ladies you got yaself there mate


 aint got the cash for that sadly, my lass reckoned the noise wasnt that bad and o far no complaints from downstairs and she's working nights so i think im getting away with it, still gonna get some proper foam to insulate it n see if i can get the surplus fan refunded or a credit note to put towards the primair.


Highlanders cave said:


> Are your scissors sharp bro? And I'm thinking lots of air freshener too lol. Good thing your baby moved to your mums for a bit. If she was wigged before she really would be now  You got a closet or something rigged for drying brother?
> Well done on the grow!!! Ya got some lovelys all ready to go in eh?


thanks bro!

hahah my scissors?!!? dont need air freshener now man, the fan and filter are sucking the sides of the tent in big time, i am strting to wonder about how long the filter will last with a fan like that mind. im drying on a clothes horse at the moment...

need a little advice on the next round to go in... more to follow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2010)

ok so the next round in arent ready which is going to play hell with the perpetual. im thinking about just potting them up leaving mothers of what i want just 12/12 with short vegged girls!? ideas suggestions? i think the cold is playing hell with their growth rate.

also i cloned the black rosey pheno and its got some crazy growth going on all leaves are weird, question, will it sort itself out or is it a binner?

the 2 healthy lookin yins are casy and the two big yins are the DOG, i had a quick butchers at what i got stashed in the fridge and im thinking of buying critical jack as a commercial strain to run alongside the goodstuff.


















thank for lookin peeps


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2010)

Perhaps I should ask my gaffer to roll one as well...lol...will speak to my brain about that in a second...Epic SOG...sounds interesting!


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Don, the Veg tent is a little bit behind the perpetual as you say....shame you don't have some DOGs ready for a SOG. My little DOG1 has had about 2 weeks from seedling and is looking fantastic now, possible for a SOG, will see how much she produces in the end.
I think anythgin with the name JAck in it will be a decent commerial runner. My Blackjack produced consistently 33 grams per plant, with bearly no veg period (but it is a 10 weeker) I think a lot of the Jack strains have PP in them these days to be honest. How about an AK for a commercial run? big yielders.

The Black Rosey pheno does look wierd. The older leaves look like typical MJ leaves, and the new growth looks more like normal house plant leaves....I think that'll right itself eventually, it is nice and green after all!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2010)

at this rate im going to have have to pop beans 8 weeks in advance of them going in to flower, which i just dont have space to do, think i might pop a heater in the room on a timer at night. 

aye id love to do a good run of the DOGs ion SOG but at the rate of veg it would be nxt bloody xmas lol. yeah critical jack was looking like a good choice but ive got so many great beans in my stash im gonna roll with them first, and the SOG will be on after XMAS, im going to pop 10 beans tonight and probably stick what ive got in veg now in to flower baring what i want as mums/potential mums just take my chances on a poor yeild being better than no yeild. canopoy is going to be laughable.

aye ive a couple of the black rosey pheno both are the same, i did take the cuts at like 5 weeks in flower tho so i did expect them to be a bit gnarles barklay... she's looking like a great yeilder easy 3-4 on her if it dont shrivvle like the rest honestly some of them are like trying to find your cock after a weekend on the billy 

good luck on you r doggie D!


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 10, 2010)

Jus saw the pic very Nice Don!!!!! No Fan but very nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2010)

lol enough with the fans already haha


----------



## ghb (Nov 10, 2010)

never seen mj leaves like that before, crazy!, take a clone and see how it flowers. 

you really need some mothers going if you want to be perpetual, all your kids are too small to take decent cuttings from. if you are gonna do sog one week veg in 8 ltr pots is enough i reckon, you can get up to 50 plants in these 2.4m tents!.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2010)

aye i know there just too small to be nipping they're just snips themselves  the freaky one is the cutting of the black rose pheno one which is looking to be a really nice weighty number. 

i just ordered a couple of fem AK48's to get some short fast indi SOG action going. i loved the AK48 when i did it last time it literally knocked me over


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey man your black rosey pheno will be fine. That's exactly what they look like when you take cuttings off your plants that are in flowering mode. They will throw out those single blade spinach looking leaves as part of their reveg process for a bit and then revert back to normal. And you took cuttings at what, 5 weeks in?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2010)

cheers HC yeah 5 weeks in i was impressed with it. ill take some snaps of momma later when i chop


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool cool. I'm waiting for the two gas guys to leave. Getting hooked up today, they look like they indulge and my op is in the upstairs part of the house so no worries. Hasn't even slowed me down much, just got done watering some BB lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 10, 2010)

You should go with livers for your commercial. Its weighty and worth a fortune. Now you got the right odour control it shouldn't be a problem. Have you chopped one yet?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 10, 2010)

There's a pretty good interview with Simon of _Serious Seeds _in the current issue of Soft Secrets that you might enjoy.
http://www.softsecrets.nl/?id=47&title=Issues


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Cool cool. I'm waiting for the two gas guys to leave. Getting hooked up today, they look like they indulge and my op is in the upstairs part of the house so no worries. Hasn't even slowed me down much, just got done watering some BB lol


 kool its nice to know the gas men can go about the place without fearing your days are numbered haha


oscaroscar said:


> You should go with livers for your commercial. Its weighty and worth a fortune. Now you got the right odour control it shouldn't be a problem. Have you chopped one yet?


 aye i was saying to a mate last night he was trying to say i should get shot of it, i said fuck no ive got the kit for it now im not letting it go. im chopping my first one tonight! and potting up the rest to go into flower which reminds me i need square pots for the SOG.


curious old fart said:


> There's a pretty good interview with Simon of _Serious Seeds _in the current issue of Soft Secrets that you might enjoy.
> http://www.softsecrets.nl/?id=47&title=Issues
> 
> cof


 Thanks COF man, i dont spose you know which issue its in the link points to a page with loads on? though ill probs have a leaf through soft secrets at some point! cheers

so last night i chopped the black rose pheno, looks like a good chunk on her and smells devine. smoked the first real piece of dried bubblegum and damn near went boss eyed. totalled 4 poeple with one j. really stoned behind the eyes stuff. face felt like the inside of a spoon. taste will improve with cure. 

found the buds i spluffed on and got like 20 beans from the cheese back cross am in a quandry tho the pheno was the loose leafy one, im debating whether its worth growing out to find a good pheno or just slinging the beans. got a selfed on the black rose pheno too. also found the seeded black rose bud which was polenated by the early finish low yeild one, i dunno i think ill bin the lot and move on.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2010)

looks good don mate. Id be warey of selfed seeds if u thinking of breeding


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 11, 2010)

Alreet Don, just wanted to say you'r porn with the Shaggy made my morning man! With beautiful model's, good porn pic's are easy! Keep them coming!

jambo:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> looks good don mate. Id be warey of selfed seeds if u thinking of breeding


 noted! i just wanted it for the pheno really i doubt ill cross anything to the BRP


greenjambo said:


> Alreet Don, just wanted to say you'r porn with the Shaggy made my morning man! With beautiful model's, good porn pic's are easy! Keep them coming!
> jambo:


 kool man glad you enjoyed!


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 11, 2010)

Just brought down the green Chiesel. It was'nt all that green! The leaves were but the bud has a Pinky-Purple hint to it. Check the Pic's in my grow!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ... i dont spose you know which issue its in the link points to a page with loads on? though ill probs have a leaf through soft secrets at some point! cheers
> 
> The one at the top left. There is a good article on breeding, too.


She so pretty, she need a bump.


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2010)

bump up against the kitchen counter lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2010)

thank you kindly COF! shes my favourite pheno so far cant wait to taste her


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> bump up against the kitchen counter lol


hahah reet over the the washer lmao


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 11, 2010)

Well Done Don Man!!!!! Plants look awsome...Still healthy at take down, can't beat that....Heres hoping for a good dried yeild...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2010)

too true yeah she was really healthy to the last i think she could have gona another week really but needs must an all...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 11, 2010)

I love getting a glimpse into other peeps pads lol. 

Looks weighty and tasty bru!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2010)

Ooh we have a voyeur in our midst


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 11, 2010)

Ha ha not quite. Well maybe lol. Be funny as shit to see what everyone here looks like too. Ya kinda get a visual in your head but its never what you think. Hehe I'll start,,, if you crossed Robert Redford and Clooney youd come up with highlander. Lol sorry guys, just getting baked this mornin. Anyone else??

Time to go rock the house down


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2010)

hahaha redford X clooney hahah you smooooooth ass mofo! i look a bit like ricky from trailer park boys but with a shaved head ! not in the same league


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 11, 2010)

I look like micheal Jackson post op...... 
Jking


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2010)

I look like a cross tween Wallice from gromit and wallice and colin farel lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 11, 2010)

ha ha had to look up trailer park boys and then which one was ricky. Had ya pretty much spot on brotha! Not to long out of high school we rented a 5 bedroom flat near downtown with a bunch of buddys. One of them looked just like rob wells/ricky and I swear that guy got more poon tang than anyone I have ever seen lol

Figured out how to help the potency of the vortex...let it go longer. Smoking some red kief, all amber trics, atm. Later 

Oh and that movie looks like one I need to see


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> I look like a cross tween Wallice from gromit and wallice and colin farel lol


I kinda forget what wallice looks like so ill picture you as farrell bro lol Prolly better that than wally huh


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2010)

Ah look like the yin at the front..........lmfao.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 11, 2010)

Ha ha ha omg that cracked me up. Oh yeah wallace, right!!


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2010)

lmfao Westy!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2010)

its scary how it could be me if they morphed together


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

I didn't want to say anything but I can def see it...more on the Wallace front though, hehehe...



mr west said:


> its scary how it could be me if they morphed together


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2010)

Its the ears aint it lol taxi doors lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

baaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha thanks for the chuckles guys lmao 

the krankies freak me a bit, i only recently found out ones a woman

HC~ amber vortex kief = stairway to heaven!!!

i hit the bubblegum good n hard yesterday proper stonover this morning again


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

those pair were married I think..that's even stranger!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

aye they were! all a bit odd. can you imagine the roleplay behind closed doors


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

So you finished up trimming mate? Must be weird with the tent being a bit empty after all your stresses...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

yeah it is a bit weird like i have to say, I got to the 2 hours mark trimming the livers and really couldnt be arsed to chop another hour of popcorn, so its been minced and going into the hash bags.

i can see the floor its all wrong  haha gonna set up the auto pots this run try n maximise what i get out i reckon ill pp the DOG's in them to max them and the biggest of the other clones. gotta pot up tonight, just ordered 20 new 3.5 ltr pots the SOG is on!


----------



## ghb (Nov 12, 2010)

sog is the way to go
i dont even need a net!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

nice!............


----------



## ghb (Nov 12, 2010)

you are gonna kill it with 3.5ltr pots! i am gonna get somethin around that size next time, mine are too big atm. how many plants are you looking to put in at a time?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

not quite decided yet ill probably fiugure it out as i go i had 9 in under the 600 and the yeild wasnt as expected. so probably 6-7 depends if it was strain related i might go more.


----------



## ghb (Nov 12, 2010)

i have 19 plants under 2 600watters, i don't think its over kill but my pots are too big so maybe i might have problems towards the end with airflow n stuff, i'm sure i'll manage. what are you gonna do for the time being?, you are a bit short on plants aren't you?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

not really ive got plenty going at the minute and i popped another 8 beans yesterday ive got plenty of clones to go in i just need to pot up and have a move round get the next rotation under 1, 600 and the young uns under the other, might have to raise them on a couple of bins but no biggie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2010)

gnarley BRP pheno




baby SSH and panama Red




doggies just flipped




fast finish cherry cheese




big bubblegum




livers




the potted up creche

so i checked the marked stems for beans and found a boat load! fast finish but low yeild cherry cheese x the BRP 

FF CC x livers
FF CC x leafy pheno cherry cheese
FF CC x BRP 

i might do away with the leafy pheno cross. more hassle than its worth.


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2010)

nice mate very nice>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 15, 2010)

Boatload of strains going man. Panama Red...old school primo weed!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> nice mate very nice>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< taaa need one today me backs jipping me 


Highlanders cave said:


> Boatload of strains going man. Panama Red...old school primo weed!


 yeah man variety is the spice n all that jazz! yeah panama red is well old skool dont know if this is the original make up mind or just a re make. time will tell, they dont seem to be growing very much to be honest, i as expecting them to go like mad so i went 12/12 from seed. those pics are about 4 weeks


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 15, 2010)

Alright don? Not been on in a while due to black ops landing haha. You got some livers crossed in mate!!! nice. I am thinking livers x querkle is on the cards if I get a male. I got a new cross from my last blue cheese run. It's blue cheese x rhinopunch and I am calling it "bastard cheese".


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2010)

alreet bro! likewise black ops has consumed me. haha just bossed the story on hardened gonna play some multi then get it bossed on vet. sucks being a noob on all the levels at first. 

yeah man livers crossed with cherry chedda should be a sure fire winner. bastard cheese eh haha nicely nicely! livers querkle will be lush smoke man. 

i accidentally just bought some new beans....... tga cheesequake and Qrazy Train. 3 reg seeds for £21 stung a bit but what the hell the genes are good. am hoping for a male in the QT to put to the livers/ psychosis. but a male of the cheesequake will do like haha 2 pheno's in the girls one cheesey dom the other querkle dom, i bet it tastes much the same as livers x querkle would.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 15, 2010)

Accidental bean buying eh? Haha seems like something that could be easily done. Just ordered load more myself. Can't bloody wait.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2010)

come on then spill the beans....... 

i know i know terrible....


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 15, 2010)

Livers seeds but they've sold out, fuck all info on it though
http://www.ugorg.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=73_72_111&products_id=199


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2010)

i saw them a while back they do smellyberry too looks great


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 16, 2010)

Morning Don, just getting ready to go to graft in this freezing weather! Least ivr got something good to come home to! This Chiesel is a real nice smoke, I just dont want to touch the Pineapple, which is also really nice! Can't smoke before work though! made that mistake too many times lol! 'Zombie'


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 16, 2010)

Morning all. Day of work for men lads so it's wake and bake and a bit of cod. My livers is nearly ready for a few snips.... Or maybe just the 1, I fear the stench lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Morning Don, just getting ready to go to graft in this freezing weather! Least ivr got something good to come home to! This Chiesel is a real nice smoke, I just dont want to touch the Pineapple, which is also really nice! Can't smoke before work though! made that mistake too many times lol! 'Zombie'


 easy jambo man! aye i get nowt done at work if theres a biffy been toked.... not that i graft hard at the best of times to be honest. my job is nothing for ages then strain for a little haha sounds like taking a dump


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Morning all. Day of work for men lads so it's wake and bake and a bit of cod. My livers is nearly ready for a few snips.... Or maybe just the 1, I fear the stench lol


 haha beef up your stsem and get a run of it done i cant wait to see a full run of this stuff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2010)

so i was looking at a primair and then thought really do i need it i could achieve the same thing with a fan controller. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330487926333&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

any thoughts peeps?


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2010)

I thought you had the fan things dialled....But I guess not....

a fan controller to control that industrial sized fan you bought? seems reasonable for 17 bucks...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 16, 2010)

I bought a couple of fan controllers a few years ago for my inline fans but after some research I found that the inlines are not designed to be speed controlled. It would work but could be a hazard so I bagged it and mine are still sitting in their boxes lol


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2010)

I guess that's why you pay more for your fan to have speed controls on them...makes perfect sense HC!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 16, 2010)

i' with HC in that i have read that they are designed to run efficiently quietly and reliably at a single running speed.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 16, 2010)

A primair helps with heat control coz if your fan is on full constantly you may have heat your tent even when you've got the lights on in this weather. 
Pics Don?


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 17, 2010)

Alreet Don, Just to say high!


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2010)

Morning wake and bake >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 17, 2010)

Morning all. Back at the graft in the shit weather. May be out of a job soon so Gotta take what I can get.


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh mate thats not good, couldnt be worse timing>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>have a fat one on me lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2010)

DST said:


> I thought you had the fan things dialled....But I guess not....
> a fan controller to control that industrial sized fan you bought? seems reasonable for 17 bucks...


 hahah i have man the smell isnt the issue, i was more thinking about stealth and energy effiency but reading you guys advice im thinking its not worth the hassle eh. if i turn the fan/airflow down the smell might come creeping back, for the piece of mind i'm going to leave it. oh btw thanks for introducing 'little dragon' thats jkust the kind of laid back beats this stoner needs at work! 


Highlanders cave said:


> I bought a couple of fan controllers a few years ago for my inline fans but after some research I found that the inlines are not designed to be speed controlled. It would work but could be a hazard so I bagged it and mine are still sitting in their boxes lol


idea shelved! 


tip top toker said:


> i'm with HC in that i have read that they are designed to run efficiently quietly and reliably at a single running speed.


 yeah i guess if thats how its meant to run why try fucking with it. i remember putting a dimmer switch on my original rvk and it just crackled like the leccy was trying to bite me haha 


oscaroscar said:


> A primair helps with heat control coz if your fan is on full constantly you may have heat your tent even when you've got the lights on in this weather.
> Pics Don?


this has also been concerning me. the temp in the room when lights are out has been drastically affecting my veg growth. im going to put the oil filled leccy radiatior on timer. pics tomorrow the babies need to go in the tent, im considering partitioning the tent of and running one light on 18/6 for a week. bit drastic tho and it'll be a night amre to make light proof ... 


greenjambo said:


> Alreet Don, Just to say high!


easy jambo lad!


mr west said:


> Morning wake and bake >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


 <<<<<<bang on time westy!!! 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Morning all. Back at the graft in the shit weather. May be out of a job soon so Gotta take what I can get.


  sucks to hear that man, its forcast for snow in the north east this weekend!! joy! think ill stay in n make some hash! 


mr west said:


> Oh mate thats not good, couldnt be worse timing>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>have a fat one on me lol


what ya toking on there fred? AI?

word round the campfire is that the gringo is killer, cherry cheese came third place, bubblegum second and out there by a mile was the Livers!!!! stuff is like stoner crack.


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2010)

stoner crack is wot it is lol gimi gimi gimi


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2010)

like a giant green monkey beating an equally giant drum on your shoulder. hahah 

so it looks like my partner in crime is busy saturday so looks like hash might have to wait.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> like a giant green monkey beating an equally giant drum on your shoulder. hahah
> 
> so it looks like my partner in crime is busy saturday so looks like hash might have to wait.


thats what I'm doin today, makin some hash!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2010)

right on man! im totally down with using as much of the plant as i can, only bit i dont mess with is the fans i cant be bothered to make butter with it, i think thats the only way to use it but the taste sucks imo


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2010)

its like we a group of women menstrating at the same time i think everyones on the hash lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2010)

ear ache in sync!?!?!? lmao


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2010)

That an all, lol we must love it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2010)

my gal generally aint that bad i generally juyst leave alone for a few days. hell of a lot easier when she lives on her own place


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 17, 2010)

Seeds came today. 
Skywalker
Blueberry 
Applejack
Brazilian Amazonia
La confidential 
And got some freebies
Super lemon haze
Killawat
Bubblegummer gonna have a read up on them freebies.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 17, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> thats what I'm doin today, makin some hash!!!


Alright hemlock brother you too! Very cool!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> my gal generally aint that bad i generally juyst leave alone for a few days. hell of a lot easier when she lives on her own place


Your lucky, my gal generally is that bad and your right I'm lucky as fook that she has her own place lol

Gots 6 oz in the freezer for a few more hours. Think I'll go with 3 screens like you suggested man and lose the 160 and 120 and keep the 220,75 and the 20. Sound about right??


----------



## ghb (Nov 17, 2010)

sadly i have no trim, but i'll be smoking some of my hash from the last batch tonight so i dont feel left out. i only have the 72mu and 25mu bags so thats all i ever make, seems a pain in the ass to use 5 bags, you would need a shit load of trim to make a decent amount of any with the five bags


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Your lucky, my gal generally is that bad and your right I'm lucky as fook that she has her own place lol
> Gots 6 oz in the freezer for a few more hours. Think I'll go with 3 screens like you suggested man and lose the 160 and 120 and keep the 220,75 and the 20. Sound about right??


 aye its a whole lot easier to just say ok darling ill see you tuesday , we'll do somethin nice eh lmao...

i cant remember the numbers but its basically the biggest bag for all the gunk the smallest micron so you catch everything inbetween or if you want to seperate the primo use the next smallest filter too. hope it goes to plan man tho i cant see it going wrong. everyone should make a note of the amount of trim used and the end weight just for shits n giggles no competition im just curios on peeps returns.


ghb said:


> sadly i have no trim, but i'll be smoking some of my hash from the last batch tonight so i dont feel left out. i only have the 72mu and 25mu bags so thats all i ever make, seems a pain in the ass to use 5 bags, you would need a shit load of trim to make a decent amount of any with the five bags


aye its still knockout which ever grade you smoke really the difference in quality of the middle bags is pretty small, tho obv the end of the spectrum maybe quite different. i mean really how different can the effect of the smoke be based on the size of the trich heads. im probably wrong it wouldnt be the first time like....


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 17, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Seeds came today.
> Skywalker
> Blueberry
> Applejack
> ...


quality mate ill be watching closely, had some bad luck myself but things go on.

looking forward to seeing the skywalker + rep


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Seeds came today.
> Skywalker
> Blueberry
> Applejack
> ...


oops mised that, got some killer stuff in the mix there bro, reminds me i hear the fairies dainty little wings in the distance... 

interesting choice the brazilian man! landrace strain. should be some oldskool hit


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 17, 2010)

ghb said:


> sadly i have no trim, but i'll be smoking some of my hash from the last batch tonight so i dont feel left out. i only have the 72mu and 25mu bags so thats all i ever make, seems a pain in the ass to use 5 bags, you would need a shit load of trim to make a decent amount of any with the five bags


Thanks ghp thats what Ive decided on also. Off to get a clean 5 gal bucket and a few bag of ice!


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2010)

I think the fairy is having a joint break lad....I thought I heard a flutter but I think it was just a bird flying by.....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 17, 2010)

I grew the amazon about 2 years back and it was some beautiful smoke. Not so sure about the super lemon haze its greenhouse seeds so my confidence is lackin. I'll try throwing up some pics. Can't believe I got a bubblegum freebie when I already got it in veg....gutted


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2010)

aye sat atop a telegraph pole wheezing away haha


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 17, 2010)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> quality mate ill be watching closely, had some bad luck myself but things go on.
> 
> looking forward to seeing the skywalker + rep


Bad luck mate? I shall be in your thread for a nose


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a confirmation that the fairy was down south today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2010)

busy bitch heheh 

andy Carroll iss bettter than todays performance but england have been outclassed in the fog half.

2 livers bongs have left my face of its hinges.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> busy bitch heheh
> 
> andy Carroll iss bettter than todays performance but england have been outclassed in the fog half.
> 
> 2 livers bongs have left my face of its hinges.


yeah he's got the passion bro  good news on the SLH, hope u get a good pheno

edit it was willy that put he got slh, sorry bro lol


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> busy bitch heheh
> 
> andy Carroll iss bettter than todays performance but england have been outclassed in the fog half.
> 
> 2 livers bongs have left my face of its hinges.


Busy Bitch......LOL


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 19, 2010)

Don sort your inbox out mate........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2010)

done! took a load of snaps this morning then promptly left without the fuckin cam. heads a shed today 

super silver haze is a male, not sure if im happy or sad, think it'll get binned. 2x qrazy train nd a cheesequake came today!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 19, 2010)

I was gonna go for cheesequake I fancied dairy queen aswell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2010)

dairy queen wasnt up to it in my opinion wasnt cheesey enough tho my friends raved about it. 

im hoping for a male from the qrazy train to cross to the livers i reckon if you get a cheesey leaning pheno it will be knockout but with the added bonus of the trainwreck to the mix


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 19, 2010)

I got my cheese cross in. I made it myself and it called "bastard cheese" just need to grow a few out and find a cheesy pheno.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2010)

nicely done lad i wish i didnt have the commercial aspect to what i do sometimes id love to work a strain properly. i think after xmas ill say to hell with it and do what i want. 

look forward to seeing the bastard cheese!!


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2010)

Have a nice weeekend Donny lad!!

Peace, DST



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nicely done lad i wish i didnt have the commercial aspect to what i do sometimes id love to work a strain properly. i think after xmas ill say to hell with it and do what i want.
> 
> look forward to seeing the bastard cheese!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nicely done lad i wish i didnt have the commercial aspect to what i do sometimes id love to work a strain properly. i think after xmas ill say to hell with it and do what i want.
> 
> look forward to seeing the bastard cheese!!


I hope the blue cheese makes it mark in the seeds. My blue cheese pheno was a joy too smoke and grow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2010)

its such a distinctive funk youll know for sure which ones are carrying the trait.

a good weekend to all! livers has nade my head all funny tnight


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2010)

as has the hash lol i must stopp skinning it up lol


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 21, 2010)

What's up Don, My heads wasted too! "Need to go wash my face in the toilet, and i mean the bowl i shit in not the bathroom"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2010)

hahah say what now? head in the netty?!? maybe its just the wake n bake but that makes nee sense


----------



## mr west (Nov 21, 2010)

sense on a Sunday morning???? Yourll be fooking lucky mate lol.


----------



## str8ballin (Nov 21, 2010)

Know anything about flushing???


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 21, 2010)

Toilets or plants!?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 21, 2010)

Top of the mornin gents


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2010)

str8ballin said:


> Know anything about flushing???


 plenty, what you wanna know?


mr west said:


> sense on a Sunday morning???? Yourll be fooking lucky mate lol.


 i kno9w lmao im gonna top off the bake with a little hash on top of some livers. n hop in the bath. sundays rock


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Toilets or plants!?


 its debatable if i know owt bout either sometimes...


Highlanders cave said:


> Top of the mornin gents


mornin HC! bedlam as usual round ere


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

mufuggin update yall!!

the veg 





two dogs looking real yellow, think ill need some epsom salts





super silver haze male, look like a fine specimen but i dont think ill hang onto him





fast finish cherry cheese frosty as but yeilds about a spliffs worth 





overhead livers





bubblegum 





bubblegum due in a week, and im a monkeys uncle





ice hash ( its a little green to call it bubble...






started with 9oz of trim.

thank for tuning in!


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2010)

lovely stuff man hmmmm hashsish yummy lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

aye its ripped me a new one this weekend. i used the spoon i scraped the hash out with to make some malty milk last night and blew my head off. sometimes i like nothin better than making a pan of canna milk. big spoon of honey full fat blue top or gold top if your feeling glutinous. X amount of ganja.... riding rainbows to space.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice stuff Donny, Blue or Gold top, lol, they still do that around your way? (i was a milk boy for many years and even then the Gold top was phased out in Scotland - that was 25 years ago!)

Hope you enjoyed the Rainbow ride!! sounds like fun.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

cheers bru! aye man, gold silver and red top but only in the actual glass bottles. think i read somewhere bout them starting to remove the cream at the top too bloody health freaks. 

as for the ride, lets just say i was still coasting this morning...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice photo shoot your girls are posing pretty for ya. Your Buublegum looks to have some weight to her but whats her prob, she doesnt want to finish up for ya. May have to by the trics or take a knife and mess the roots up real good,,,she'll sense the end is near and put all her energy into finishing up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

cheers HC, yeah im not too worried as long as its done for xmas which it should be no prob, im going to up the gravity in her feed that hould spurr her on.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

I know what you mean, my buddy was over from Scotland at the weekend_...still a bit zombied_


Don Gin and Ton said:


> as for the ride, lets just say i was still coasting this morning...


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 22, 2010)

Morning All.

Don your hash and plants looks great I going to make a run meself today. Milk??? Canna Milk. OK you guys are gonna have to tell this old country boy how to make it..
How to take it...LOL
And will it really get ya that high???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

DST said:


> I know what you mean, my buddy was over from Scotland at the weekend_...still a bit zombied_


 hhahah old boys re union eh, donald......


Hemlock said:


> Morning All.
> 
> Don your hash and plants looks great I going to make a run meself today. Milk??? Canna Milk. OK you guys are gonna have to tell this old country boy how to make it..
> How to take it...LOL
> And will it really get ya that high???


easy as pie man! yeah it will have you blitzed man.

crumble your hash to begi n with
get a pint of whole milk or full fat( with cream if poss! ) per person
stick it on a gentle heat on the hob 
add a big spoonfull of honey/treacle/syrup whatever really
add your hash/ ground up weed. ( id say a teenth of green or maybe a half gram to a gram of hash ) per person
simmer for 15-20 mins. NEVER boil 
let cool and enjoy!

write the rest of the afternoon off


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hhahah old boys re union eh, donald......
> 
> 
> easy as pie man! yeah it will have you blitzed man.
> ...


Not a big milk drinker so can I cut the amount milk to a half pint??


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

its the chemicals in the dairy that react with thc as far as I am aware so perhaps less milk = less wasted.....We always use to make Hash coffee...basically Don's recipe with coffee in it as well. Might make the taste of the milk better for ya (may be better not to let it cool down though, cold coffee to me is barforamma.



Hemlock said:


> Not a big milk drinker so can I cut the amount milk to a half pint??


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 22, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Not a big milk drinker so can I cut the amount milk to a half pint??


Heathen! Milk is like the greatest stuff there is! And i mean damn, it's cheaper than water!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

yeah its the fat content in the milk that binds to the THC, like D say you can flavour the milk how you like ive tried banana / chocolate and horlicks of allthings which worked surprisingly nicely


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 22, 2010)

Washing machine hash tonight Hemlock?? And I agree D, cold coffee is barforama x2


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

id love to have the space for a washing machine solely for hash. now that would be my kind of excessive.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

too right^^^^

I saw in the Dampkring grow shop they sell a specail washing machine for making hash!!! Big old top loading brute, looking all shiney and fancy, but it was just a washing machine basically, haha.

HC, you make the bubble hash in the washin machine, then the waste pipe has the bags attached to it to collect yer skuff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

i wonder if you can get compact washing machines for little flats.... bit pricey....


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

i've got one, she comes round on a Wednesday, she's a little Brazilian thing, cost a 10 per hour, lmao


Don Gin and Ton said:


> i wonder if you can get compact washing machines for little flats.... bit pricey....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

i could do with somethin like that, do you just leave the money on the night stand after?


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

hahaha.........she's about as tall as the night stand, she doesn't even bend down to get to the awkward to reach places...lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i could do with somethin like that, do you just leave the money on the night stand after?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

perfect height eh  good help is so hard to find....


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

that is true...she's not the greatest cleaner I have come across to be honest, haha



Don Gin and Ton said:


> perfect height eh  good help is so hard to find....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

lucky she aint stealing your shit really


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 22, 2010)

look like its been keeping you busy. nice amount of hash u got of that trim, u dry it dont ya? i'm struggling with the yellow on my lemon thinking about a bat crap tea, strange how it affects some not others when u feed em the same? i know different ladies take different amounts, but not buy that much hahaha


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey ya'll thanks for all the input on the Milk..I like the coffee..How much coffee would I add to 1/2 pint of Milk.
I know Tip Top Toker, I love the taste but its what It does to mu gut..

OK heres some pics of the washing Machin Hash HC..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> look like its been keeping you busy. nice amount of hash u got of that trim, u dry it dont ya? i'm struggling with the yellow on my lemon thinking about a bat crap tea, strange how it affects some not others when u feed em the same? i know different ladies take different amounts, but not buy that much hahaha


 aye not a bad haul lost about a gram and a bit drying. re the yellow aye its weird fussy bitches man, think more N needed... 


Hemlock said:


> View attachment 1283294View attachment 1283293View attachment 1283292View attachment 1283291View attachment 1283289View attachment 1283288View attachment 1283287View attachment 1283286View attachment 1283284
> Hey ya'll thanks for all the input on the Milk..I like the coffee..How much coffee would I add to 1/2 pint of Milk.
> I know Tip Top Toker, I love the taste but its what It does to mu gut..
> OK heres some pics of the washing Machin Hash HC..
> View attachment 1283283


that is badass man, a dedicated hash washer is awesome! no pics of the product tho !?!?!?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye not a bad haul lost about a gram and a bit drying. re the yellow aye its weird fussy bitches man, think more N needed...
> 
> 
> that is badass man, a dedicated hash washer is awesome! no pics of the product tho !?!?!?


LOL..forgot that..I'll go take a couple..Oh no I don't get stoned off pot anymore,,loL


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 22, 2010)

Think I'll be screening and pressing mine! Less chance of me making an arse of it lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

classic!!...........


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 22, 2010)

There we are...about 6 pulls


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

hmmmmm hash, looks great man, kinda makes me wish id used the other bags or at least the primo one too.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 22, 2010)

I only got one bag, I would like to get the one aboe this 73 micron and the one below it..
Looking forward to my evening milk..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow nice hem!! first couple of runs look mouth watering. Today was a hash day for both of us lol. Whats that you say, you only smoke hash now? Prolly a lil easier on the lungs  

If you only have one bag thats a good one to have, subcool was saying that was his favorite bag untill he got a 90mu recently


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 22, 2010)

Ahh looks like a full load od goodies on your hands Donny. Hash looks tempting, MMM fresh hash is the shizzlle.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2010)

sup badmason! yup the hash is lovely i have to say, i was a little concerned at how green it was but its darkened up nicely with a little working. 

how was the milk hemlock?

so with my credit note for the fan i sent back i thought id spice up my nute range a little. most of you guys that visit here are on allsorts of mixes from bat poop to the full canna range. i realised that i mainly worry about floweriong nutes and the boost period, ive gotten lax on the medium and microlife. 

i figured since i reuse the coco and the amount of root in it, i bought some cannazyme i used it before but didnt notice much difference without it. 

some halo for me new gals going in. and some bloombastic as my new boost. to mix with the pk etc, carry on foliar feeding with the purple maxx/ gravity mix


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup badmason! yup the hash is lovely i have to say, i was a little concerned at how green it was but its darkened up nicely with a little working.
> 
> how was the milk hemlock?
> 
> ...


 
you'll be happy with that bloomsbastic for sure! bling bling for your buds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2010)

ghb said:


> you'll be happy with that bloomsbastic for sure! bling bling for your buds


yeah my pal used to and it worked wonders, it gets a lot of flak for its price i reckon, folks think its overpriced snake oil blah blah.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2010)

what brand cal mag do peeps use?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 23, 2010)

advanced sensi cal Mag bloom...Love it!!!! Probally the only resonable priced nutes that advanced sells.

didn't get ot the milk last night fell asleep...LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2010)

cant believe how hard it is to find calmag with N in it in the uk. everywhere its expensive for bloody epsom salts ffs

the advanced one is still a bit pricey for me man a 2 part cal mag i mean couyld Advanced nutes rip you any more


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 23, 2010)

The fairy has just passed by mine. She been very busy lately.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 23, 2010)

Only familiar with dirtbaggin, numbers may be just a bit dif for other mediums. I try and keep the ph level in my waterings/feedings around 6.8. Levels below 6.5 start contributing to lock-out with Ca and I think Mag too. Steamed bone meal is good stuff as a soil amendment...very high in calcium and also phosphorus.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2010)

cant see the gals wings for the blurr!

thanks for the tips HC im looking at bat poop, you got a link for teamed bone meal?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 23, 2010)

Was about to say hi over on my thread but I thought I would pop back here on yours and post my 1000th post in your house my brother...much respect and good karma always


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2010)

congrats and thanks for choosin my shambles to bless! IRIE MON!!


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 23, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Was about to say hi over on my thread but I thought I would pop back here on yours and post my 1000th post in your house my brother...much respect and good karma always


1000 wtg HC...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2010)

shit seems i blew threw 10,000 a while back... thats what being permanently connected to the net does i guess


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 23, 2010)

not far of the 1000 mark hehehe


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok so I end up with 20 grams of dried hash..
Don hows your day goin buddy...


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cant believe how hard it is to find calmag with N in it in the uk. everywhere its expensive for bloody epsom salts ffs
> 
> the advanced one is still a bit pricey for me man a 2 part cal mag i mean couyld Advanced nutes rip you any more


I don't use it in Veg..THey sgould have a grow and bloom but its my understanding that its only one part??
Green bottle for grow and red for bloom.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 23, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Ok so I end up with 20 grams of dried hash..
> Don hows your day goin buddy...


Hem ya got a journal going to sub to? Hey check out the last post in my journal lol

Have a good one buddy


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 23, 2010)

LOL now thats funny


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2010)

Sup hem, goin good I've just cooked up a atorm. Pork chops with apple sage and cider, with creamy mash. 20g is a cracking haul bro. How's it rip?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 24, 2010)

hey don hows it cracking?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2010)

sup lil G P!!!! makes you sound like a dwarf doctor lmao.. im good cheers, had a bit of an arse on this morning, got a lift half way to work then went to get on the bus but didnt have me bloody bus pass, walked half an hour home in the fuckin sleet  took me near 2 hours to get to graft.

hows ya self???


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 24, 2010)

How's it mate! just got a job offer clearing snow on-call (week-ends, night all that) through the winter from the job centre! Think I'll be doin it? lmao
Gonna upload these Pics of the Purp Chiesel later mate, got them on cam. Thats 9 weeks on Fri. So coming soon! Just cant get enough of the other one though, but I bet my mind changes when i'vs smoked the exodus n Psycosis! Keep up good work!

jambo:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2010)

well theres cheese in the cheisel make up, but yeah im pretty sure once youve tried the real deal SK1 cuts theres no contest really. 

on call snow blower lmao i bet theres peeps queuing up for that in midlothian lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds like a morning from hell. May your evening make up for it


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 24, 2010)

Walk home in th sleet ya say..LMAO, DOn...Fuckin bundle up with the bong, hit it HARD,, and enjoy the evening my friend.
OK did the milk last night, I enjoyed it really, just did a cup o milk with two teaspoons of heavy whipping cream, 1/2 teaspoon of syrup,
and some hash, never could get all the hash to melt, but it did slip me right into a little coma for about 5 hours, haven't slept that good 
in a while. Ah the many uses of this plant
Oh yeah got me some cheese from Vancover seeds bank, greenhouse seeds is the breeder.
Happy thanksgiving to all


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 25, 2010)

Alreet Lad, how's it growing! Getting cold eh! So wot you do with that hash mate? looked lovley!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sounds like a morning from hell. May your evening make up for it


 oh it did... im a shadow today


Hemlock said:


> Walk home in th sleet ya say..LMAO, DOn...Fuckin bundle up with the bong, hit it HARD,, and enjoy the evening my friend.
> OK did the milk last night, I enjoyed it really, just did a cup o milk with two teaspoons of heavy whipping cream, 1/2 teaspoon of syrup,
> and some hash, never could get all the hash to melt, but it did slip me right into a little coma for about 5 hours, haven't slept that good
> in a while. Ah the many uses of this plant
> ...


hahaha yeah it'll give you a great nights kip man. to get it to melt you need to heat it in a pan for a little while to maximise the absorption.



greenjambo said:


> Alreet Lad, how's it growing! Getting cold eh! So wot you do with that hash mate? looked lovley!


 well i pretty much sold 3/4 of it and am smoking the rest, me and my pal hit it last night and were so wrecked, it was like a narcotic like a UP high not stoned at all, zinging round the house drinking port potting up plants. i mean why on earth were we drinking port?!

am in a bad way today. gonna do my jobs at work n try n get my head down. i have a problem. midweek wreck has re surfaced. it must be near xmas


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2010)

POOR excuse Donnald chap, we know u dont need an reason to get bladderd lol. Bad shit on ya treck to work yesterday makes me shiver thinkin bout it lol. So where is the snow??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2010)

hahah only god can judge me..... 

its bad shit today hardly anyone made it to work. took me an hour and a half on the bloody bus


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 25, 2010)

Yo yo yo Hows it going bro! Good description on the shish high...I was thinking the same thing the other day, a narcotic up high if there is such a thing lol. I also am getting rid of most of mine and keeping a little of the higher grade. Ha ha not sure if I should include that first batch though after Reggaericans comment lol. Up to 1.75 oz so far with one more box of trim to go


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2010)

sup HC 1.75 oz eh daaaamn thats a fat lump of hash bro. it really was something else high wise. knocks spots off the BHO oil for me

christ im rough today. got mad heartburn too. drinking never used to give me friggin heartburn. im gettin old


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2010)

alright Don, heartburn eh.....ouch...Port on a Wednesday though, haha. Any cheese involved??

HC, I wouldn't worry about the first run, there's people in the world that would chew yer arm off for that I can tell ya!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2010)

ill secopnd that D any homemade hash should be prized, even the lower grade stuff. HC has probably never seen soap bar. in comparison homemade hash is like the rolls royce of the dope world.

i know port FFS honestly, i should know better. no cheese involved in fact no tea in me last night is probably why i feel so rough


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 25, 2010)

Alright Don, did you check out the last Pic's of the Purple Chiesel I posted? Just 2 ask when you think she should come down? That will be 9 weeks 2mor. No got a scope or decent Mag. glass!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2010)

sure did she looks a beaut man, id say you could take em now, id probably take a few and leave a couple to go another week maybe just to see the difference in high


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 25, 2010)

ehy sup bro long time no see :9

hows tricks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2010)

ello stranger! am good thanks, theres 6 inches of snow out, so ive got the phone diverted & im in the recliner working from home well i say that, ive logged in done the emails and transfered some ££ im gonna pop my head into the garden and have me a little wakey bake  

hows yourself? you got owt on the go yet. seems like years since ive seen owt youve grown lad


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2010)

Flying visit from the auzy sod, in and out with least effort


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2010)

NANERS in the bubblegum of all bloody places!?!?!?!? im stunned. pissed off and stunned.


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2010)

Thats BOLLOX man, of all the breeders ud thinkl to have it locked down too.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 26, 2010)

I got nanners in my black Russian. 4 crops so far and this is the first herm it's ever done it's only one or two but still there. I'm putting it down to some sort of stress. Could it be the extreme cold maybe? 

Alright jester mate? It's been months where ya been?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2010)

i know of all breeders serious seeds?!?!

aye i thihnk it could be cos i HST'd the tops a week or so back to fit em under the light. worse things have happened i guess.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 26, 2010)

bah sorry to hear the bad news bro. 

spoke 2 a bird from virgin from teeside earlier she said it was quite thick up there. got none down here yet

edit - snow i mean lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 26, 2010)

I thought you meant birds at first


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 26, 2010)

Still to hit the east coast too! Up Near the North's Capital anyhow! The cold at nyt has made the popcorn buds on my Pineapple turn Purple!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2010)

stella plus port plus gin plus the worst kebab ever = not leaving the crib today.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 27, 2010)

Morning all, Don what did stella do to ya???
Have a good weekend


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)

got me fancying a kebab now lol. Hows things Hem?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 27, 2010)

Man I dont know if its the hash or the dark day but time is just moving uber duber slow today.Keep thinking its coming up on evening and its only 11:30 AM haha. Little freaky in a fun sort of way...


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Man I dont know if its the hash or the dark day but time is just moving uber duber slow today.Keep thinking its coming up on evening and its only 11:30 AM haha. Little freaky in a fun sort of way...


yeah ive had that happen to me a few times, its quite normal in this cuntry to think its dusk at dawn, it gets dark so early and if its cloudy it might not ever get fully light.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 27, 2010)

My eyes are cloudy most o the time anyway regardless of the weather.


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> My eyes are cloudy most o the time anyway regardless of the weather.


you know when ur a stoner when ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> got me fancying a kebab now lol. Hows things Hem?


Hangin n there Mr West, Watching a bit of American College Football today...Go Gators!!!
Gettin ready to fire some hash up...Oh yeah shot 74 today...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 27, 2010)

Haha you know it man lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)

Gonna get me a nice bit of beef and have a roast tomoz cuz its sunday lol. I can only dream of hitting in the 70's man well done


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2010)

tough game today chelski at home, theyve got 3 1st teamers out so here hoping theyre off their game a bit and not in a mood to crucify us. seems every biug club to come up north have ashocker midweek n get beat by a huge goal diff, then come up top toon with a point to prove.

3 different types of snow this weekend   so the older gals are getting flushed this week, new lasses are getting a spray with halo, 

anyone know if i should be lightly spraying or soaking? 

potted up 2 qrazy train last night, the cheese quake is lagging but the bean has split so should be later today. 

roast beef dinner eh westy!?!? i think my lunch will consist of a couple of shakey joints and beer while the nerves set in :S


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2010)

nerves????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2010)

chelsea....


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 28, 2010)

chelsea been shit latley best of luck, i've got a friendy fiver on with my mate, spurs liverpool


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 28, 2010)

Good relaxing Sunday to ya all.

Hey I have ancesters who came from your neck of the woods in the mid nineteenth century, in the north possibly closer to Don, 3rd great grandfather's family. Anyone know thier geneology a bit. I know towns and names,,,,anyone want to play?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 28, 2010)

Not sure Don really know where he is,,,Been a long winter HC...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey hem hows it going. Too funny, I thought I was posting this in westys thread lol. Cant be the Ice and hash parfait that I'm smoking right now


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 28, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hem hows it going. Too funny, I thought I was posting this in westys thread lol. Cant be the Ice and hash parfait that I'm smoking right now


LMAO,, Oh yes Sir it very well could be...LOL,,Lets see where is that bong of mine.


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2010)

my thredsyour thred and it would appear that yours is mine lol. Don don u think u wil be working from home all next week?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 28, 2010)

BUMP 
AH Don Mr west has a question for you...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Good relaxing Sunday to ya all.
> 
> Hey I have ancesters who came from your neck of the woods in the mid nineteenth century, in the north possibly closer to Don, 3rd great grandfather's family. Anyone know thier geneology a bit. I know towns and names,,,,anyone want to play?


 oh aye my neck of the woods? my dad had his traced back to the normans


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2010)

ibe negotiated tomorrow off as we were blantantly going ot be hungover. aiming for tuesday ish...

im interstellar.too much of everythinggonna have a hash joint n maybe a bath and write a love poem to the mrs.... yes im wrecked incase youd not caught it.. she said she was a bit depreessed so its pampering time tommrorrow

1point from chelski im quite pleased with too, can barely see mind


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 28, 2010)

A poem you say, for Mr west you Say????


This is beatiful...."aiming for tuesday ish..".LMAO...

Oh and this just sounds like Don
1point from chelski im quite pleased with too, can barely see mind...YOU, Don..LOL
Have a good night Pal


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 29, 2010)

Good Morning Sir,,,Trust you are well??LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2010)

champion my good man, just champion! thought id be in a bad way but ive slipped one over on the hangover god, hahaa dont worry he'll even the score soon enough no doubt...

well i started the poem last night and not surprisingly, the majority of it is illegible... and the shopping list of treats was a bit blue haha


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> champion my good man, just champion! thought id be in a bad way but ive slipped one over on the hangover god, hahaa dont worry he'll even the score soon enough no doubt...
> 
> well i started the poem last night and not surprisingly, the majority of it is illegible... and the shopping list of treats was a bit blue haha


 
the majority of it is illegible..Oh how I remember those nights..LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 29, 2010)

Agent needs our help stoner superheros, please report to the following Journal and help Agent out..

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal...pineapple.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2010)

by your command centurian! 

well im gonna brave the trip to work after pushing my gals car out of the street  

update in a couple of hours!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2010)

righty lads, its bleak but ive trudged to work just to give you this update.....

honest....


























livers and lastly the 3ft overhang of foot thick snow hanging precariously off the front of me house i thought it was thunder last night nope just the snow movin, glad i wasnt under the fecker


----------



## ghb (Nov 30, 2010)

smash it up so it falls off your roof, snow causes more damage to roofs than anything else. i'm gonna be mad busy in the run up to christmas thanks to all this shitty weather, barbados for christmas methinks lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2010)

cant reach it man, the roofs donald anyhow, leaks like fook


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> righty lads, its bleak but ive trudged to work just to give you this update.....
> 
> honest....
> 
> ...


lovely buds man. That fuker looks mental. How did u get a snow drift perched on top of ur house?


----------



## ghb (Nov 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> righty lads, its bleak but ive trudged to work just to give you this update.....
> 
> honest....
> 
> ...


what plant is this? nice frosting on it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2010)

livers!! 

n westy, im still working that out myself!! im half expecting to see a roof tile in the snow


----------



## ghb (Nov 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> livers!!
> 
> n westy, im still working that out myself!! im half expecting to see a roof tile in the snow


man i need some livers in my life. really though you should open the window and try and get that chunk off the roof, if you are on the second floor that could easily kill you if it hit you on the head.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice Livers Don...Damn thats some ICE now...Holy moly....Man I'm so gflad I don't have to deal with cold weather. what a bitch..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice pics Romeo we all appreciate your dedication to your fellow stoners lol. Like the last pic of the snow, not to be mistaken with the snow on your livers, makes me feel right at home : !)
How you doing on the business side of your op? Getting weights that you were hoping for?

Just finished with the hash making last night, I'll post a pic over at my thread. Thanks again for the tips brudder! Love the high that I get from it, kind of a euphoric, narcotic and a shit grinning happy high. My 6 gm chunk of funk, D is now a 1 gm chunk a funk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2010)

ghb said:


> man i need some livers in my life. really though you should open the window and try and get that chunk off the roof, if you are on the second floor that could easily kill you if it hit you on the head.


 aye ill see if i can get a broom shank out the little window! 


Hemlock said:


> Nice Livers Don...Damn thats some ICE now...Holy moly....Man I'm so gflad I don't have to deal with cold weather. what a bitch..


 man i jut spoke to my bos in the gambia this morning he's in 33C the jammy git.


Highlanders cave said:


> Nice pics Romeo we all appreciate your dedication to your fellow stoners lol. Like the last pic of the snow, not to be mistaken with the snow on your livers, makes me feel right at home : !) How you doing on the business side of your op? Getting weights that you were hoping for?
> Just finished with the hash making last night, I'll post a pic over at my thread. Thanks again for the tips brudder! Love the high that I get from it, kind of a euphoric, narcotic and a shit grinning happy high. My 6 gm chunk of funk, D is now a 1 gm chunk a funk


hahah i had to come to work anyway bro lol well im not sure bout the business side, to be honest ive switched to the beginnings of the SOG so time will tell really... whats coming out next looks good weight for the plants tho. hahah yeah the hash will leave you in a reet mess man, ive still got an 8th of it am savin for xmas! should be blurry fun lol


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2010)

Bloody ell Don, you got a Glazier on your roof, just watch out for falling fekkin hairy mammoths!!! 

And very nice Livers my man!!!


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 30, 2010)

Alright Don, how's things bro! that livers looks real nice! Not got they Pic's done yet but you know you'll get first heads up mate! Ye, the snow;s like that here too man! effin nytmare!


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 30, 2010)

Don, tou need to make some space for my message to get sent to you mate!


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 30, 2010)

the picture of the lady in the auto pot made me chuckle  so heavy she's falling over. should get a good yeald of her?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2010)

DST said:


> Bloody ell Don, you got a Glazier on your roof, just watch out for falling fekkin hairy mammoths!!!
> And very nice Livers my man!!!


 aye man honestly i tried to dislodge it with a broom but no joy there, its solid. cheers bro


greenjambo said:


> Alright Don, how's things bro! that livers looks real nice! Not got they Pic's done yet but you know you'll get first heads up mate! Ye, the snow;s like that here too man! effin nytmare!


aye im set now ive shut the office for the rest of the week unless owt drastic happens im in slippers till it sods off 



greenjambo said:


> Don, tou need to make some space for my message to get sent to you mate!


 done


las fingerez said:


> the picture of the lady in the auto pot made me chuckle  so heavy she's falling over. should get a good yeald of her?


 hmmm i dunno its on the clothes horse nearly ready for jarring ish. another day or so probably, i never expected much from her, she was the mother to the clone run so i pruned her best bits off, in hindsight i wished i did it to the one i flowered, there was loads of fluff. probs between 2-3 on this one. shes in a tiny pot too i trimmed the disc size down on the airpot to see if it would fit in the autopot and it didnt its only about 2.5-3 litre

i couldnt care realluy its some demon weed, all i kept from the last run


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 30, 2010)

Don How was tuesday...ish as you so elequintly put it the other night..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2010)

hahah well i went to work was there 2 hours sent some invoices out made a few calls went to the pub for a pint n a spliff then back home for more spliff few tins and some call of duty on the xbox man! im settled in for the week now man. farthest im going is the corner shop. 

just potted up my TGA cheese quake this morning and later ill be taking down the naner infested bubblegum, its not quite ready but if i leave it much longer it will be a nightmare 

its weird getting up n ready for work then just sitting in the living room. my gal was thinking i was just sitting about in me dressing gown all week haha


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2010)

u must be clean shaven to answer the phone lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 1, 2010)

Alright don (and everyone). That's a nice bit of livers you got there mate. Looks frosty as a motherfucker. Not been on much lately as I have been busy sorting my gaff out. I just finished smoking a selection of gifted bud, some bubblegum livers and a few others. Some of the nicest buds I've smoked I must say. The grower must be quite proud.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> u must be clean shaven to answer the phone lol


 hahaha im clean shaven maybe once or twice a week. owing to my boyish good looks i dont have to shave everyday........
couldnt if i feckin wanted to 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Alright don (and everyone). That's a nice bit of livers you got there mate. Looks frosty as a motherfucker. Not been on much lately as I have been busy sorting my gaff out. I just finished smoking a selection of gifted bud, some bubblegum livers and a few others. Some of the nicest buds I've smoked I must say. The grower must be quite proud.


easy chief! aye its not too shabby that livers tho i know im not getting the best out of her i can a pal who got rthe cut is pulling serious weight from her but using autopots, which im shamed to say are still in bits on me dining room table.... ill get em sorted soon i guess... 

good drills willy man! 

ive just been out to put the bins out and low and behold i spotted a patch of snow missing just above where i vent out of nothing major just looks like gentle heat rise from the airbrick. n what do i see pokin over the guttering.... fuckin dead pidgeon. must have nestled in for the heat and died. thats gonna be a belter come the summer...


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 1, 2010)

Alright guy! how's the relaxing treating you! Just to let you know Ive put up a couple Pic's of the drying Purple Chiesel. When my lights come on I'll take some of that unknown, and one of they green Chiesels you think is a keeper at around 3 weeks beside this bagseed at same stage.
Take it easy mate, you cleared way for me to pm you yet? No hurry man! Dont want to be a pest lol.

jambo:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2010)

hahah dude i replied n said id cleared it yesterday, ive also just dropped by your thread to have a gander( awesome shit bro!!! )


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 1, 2010)

Well Glad to hear you are outta the weather for the week Don...Do bundle up, hopefully with your gal..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2010)

oh lol now i see what you meant bout the other evening hahaha errr yeah i haukled the bed into the living room hahaha


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> a
> hmmm i dunno its on the clothes horse nearly ready for jarring ish. another day or so probably, i never expected much from her, she was the mother to the clone run so i pruned her best bits off, in hindsight i wished i did it to the one i flowered, there was loads of fluff. probs between 2-3 on this one. shes in a tiny pot too i trimmed the disc size down on the airpot to see if it would fit in the autopot and it didnt its only about 2.5-3 litre
> 
> i couldnt care realluy its some demon weed, all i kept from the last run


i'm surprised at the airpots not fitting in the autopots, mine did  gonna did them little beuts out i think. u got any pics of the auto pot? must be different to the ones i have?

i read properly over on the 6 that the lanky bitch is a livers (says it one here 2) i bet that was stinking ur house out lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2010)

nah not too bad man ive got the funk under control now man, when i dry i pop the uvonair on in the room for 15 on 15 off n you cant smell a thing. ll take a snap later for ya square based ones i have


----------



## Maryjane123 (Dec 1, 2010)

fuck me mate this weather man dude, r u feelinit up there mate. jesus, it's cut of my weed supply.

I fucking hate living in country in the winter.

That hash u made m8, u got pics?wouldnt mind seeing em.

all the best bud,

mj123


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah dude i replied n said id cleared it yesterday, ive also just dropped by your thread to have a gander( awesome shit bro!!! )


 Sorry Man! Me heads been in a bubble! Just sent u a mess. back on that. Ur the man Don!


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 1, 2010)

Been checking out what to do with my trim. The bubble method looks like the one but looks like you need ALOT of trim to make it worth while. Got me one of they presses, so will wait and see what ive got to deal with and then decide! Just Looking at what people are getting back on trim that I used to throw! No this time!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2010)

Maryjane123 said:


> fuck me mate this weather man dude, r u feelinit up there mate. jesus, it's cut of my weed supply.
> I fucking hate living in country in the winter.
> That hash u made m8, u got pics?wouldnt mind seeing em.
> all the best bud,
> mj123


 aye i was expecting it to be bad again this year, it will be again foir sure. toons bitter. hash...



greenjambo said:


> Sorry Man! Me heads been in a bubble! Just sent u a mess. back on that. Ur the man Don!


 nee worry lad


greenjambo said:


> Been checking out what to do with my trim. The bubble method looks like the one but looks like you need ALOT of trim to make it worth while. Got me one of they presses, so will wait and see what ive got to deal with and then decide! Just Looking at what people are getting back on trim that I used to throw! No this time!



if youve never tried it you should have a go at the butane oil. you can do it with a pop bottle. a 1 gallon set of bubble bag knock offs on ebay will probs do you if your not wanting to lash out loads but still have a crack


----------



## jfa916 (Dec 1, 2010)

looking great bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 1, 2010)

Evening buddy hey your unovair looks like something that I need,,,and prolly in a big way lol. Ya giving it a thumbs up huh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2010)

sup HC bro, its really handy for drying, keeps the funk down, but it is not without its risks, if youve got anyone with asthma in the house, it can be really bad for them. it needs to be on a timer as if it builds up could kill you. but in general used properly they are magic. are you thinking of running it inline to your vent out If so you need a certain amount of duct to allow the thing to fully change the particles in the air. 

id look at a bigger can filter before lashign out on one tho, thay aint cheap


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 2, 2010)

morning bro, i aint going in today they want me to go kent but its supposed 2 bad there today and i've heard of 2 people that it was messy there yesterday. how fars ur work from ur house?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2010)

aye man unless you have to i wouldnt go more than you need. my work is only a half hour bus journey but they keep pulling them out of service. i can get to work its just a pain in the arse and freezing so im not bothering. i can work from home just as well. lmao well its names work but thats not what id call it...


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2010)

Morning Don, saw on the weather that Newcastle was getting it the tightest...well the East coast anyway. Not stopped snoying here all morning....looks like I'll need to dig out the snowman we built.

I was just thinking, I bet Don's happy he has a glazier on his roof, gives a nice protection seal for what you got going on...then you posted you noticed a patch without snow...DOH!! I take it its not a biggy though!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2010)

easy bru! nah its not really a patch without as the vent is going out of the side of the house from an airbrick its just the slightly less snow covered bit with a freakin dead frozen pidgeon in it to contend with now...

aye toons had it bad but i heard its going to give over on friday.... remains to be seen lmao. the binmen aint been in a week cant get down the estate streets mind you half the folk cant get their cars out either. its bliss when you dont hve to go out in it tho haha 

right works done time for some xbox


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 2, 2010)

Your a Jammu fucker don. Wish I could work from home on a day like this.... Can't empty bins from my livingroom mind hahaha. I'll empty my inbox now mate


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup HC bro, its really handy for drying, keeps the funk down, but it is not without its risks, if youve got anyone with asthma in the house, it can be really bad for them. it needs to be on a timer as if it builds up could kill you. but in general used properly they are magic. are you thinking of running it inline to your vent out If so you need a certain amount of duct to allow the thing to fully change the particles in the air.
> 
> id look at a bigger can filter before lashign out on one tho, thay aint cheap


I would be using it in the house in general, more like just to get rid of the stank in the house before company comes over n sheet like that. I vent out the fireplace chimney so dont have to worry bout that to much.

I priced em last night, if they worked good they would be well worth the money. And it not just the grow op, It's the pets and all the dope smoke smell lol

Hell of a wind storm here all day yesterday, fair amount of damage. Catch ya!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 2, 2010)

nice one donny, i'm gonna be hitting up gran turismo 5 in a bit, nice relaxing day


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 2, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Your a Jammu fucker don. Wish I could work from home on a day like this.... Can't empty bins from my livingroom mind hahaha. I'll empty my inbox now mate


You a binman Willy? I got my car stuck yesterday on my way in and had to dig it out 3 times to get it back home ffs i walked in this morning just to be sent home, total waste of time but at least i get paid for turning up. I don't wanna go in tomoz coz i wanna stay up and watch the cricket lol


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 2, 2010)

Good Morning Don,,,,Gettin a bit cold here, LOL, 40f last night, 68 high today..brrrrrrr


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Good Morning Don,,,,Gettin a bit cold here, LOL, 40f last night, 68 high today..brrrrrrr


that takes the piss lol. Thats quite warm for winter but trouser weather id say lol.


----------



## ghb (Dec 2, 2010)

nice golf weather


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2010)

If u have balls that flash and screeam u could get a round in i spoze lmao


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 2, 2010)

Its no funny anymore, now she's off work! My street has'nt been touched by the council, totally undrivable! I've been out twice today clearing the car, not that im giong anywhere just to keep, the ice that starts under the snow, down to a minimum. And its fookin wi the good old game! Not that the Tic are'nt doing that single handed by now causing Ref's to strike! Oh well least ive got excuses not to go Christmas shopping!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 2, 2010)

I've yet to find an undrivable road in the south after 5 years behind the wheel, yet i'd have colleagues who drive big SUV's taking the day pff.. Not much better than driving like a madman in the snow  just so long as it's not automatic transmission  Work is only 40 minutes walk from home so i don't have any excuse for not going in  tomorrow though i am going to try and nurse my cold better so sod going in.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey posted soe new pic i though ya'll would like to see..
Cheers have a sunny day..LOL,,,sorry couldn't resist...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 2, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> You a binman Willy? I got my car stuck yesterday on my way in and had to dig it out 3 times to get it back home ffs i walked in this morning just to be sent home, total waste of time but at least i get paid for turning up. I don't wanna go in tomoz coz i wanna stay up and watch the cricket lol


Yeah I'm a bin man mate. Bit bad in this weather like but I need the monies lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Good Morning Don,,,,Gettin a bit cold here, LOL, 40f last night, 68 high today..brrrrrrr


 haha man its not even reaching 40f in the daytime here my little temp app on the pc says its currently -11c / 12.2 F for you guys over the pond. its fuckin bitter in my house and ive got the heating on 


Hemlock said:


> Cheers have a sunny day..LOL,,,sorry couldn't resist...


 its beaming sunshine here at the moment, but at any second it could flip to a grey blizzard. has been like that for days.

its a reet laugh london has 20 inches and its a standstill costing 3 billion or some bollocks. the toon has had that for the last week and is operating perfectly fine ish haha he says from the comfort of his living room hahah

oh and whoever left this in a rep 'how where the ebay has bays now that you've had them a while.' ive got nee idea what your talkin bout ?!?!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 3, 2010)

Now thats a wierd message to leave lol. Speaking of reps...whoever repped me from Dons thread the other day if ya leave your name I can rep ya back.

Lovely weather bruski kool kool to be able ta work from home too. In ya slippers!!!!Theres a news vid clip of that storm youall are having over there Ill have to check it out. Harbinger of things to come here sounds like a typical winter we will have about 4 months of similiar shit. Tons of ski areas within a stones throw though, huge industry for this yittle new england state 

Catch ya later man


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

wissnae me sir....hae a gid weekend though, without or without yer ebays. DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2010)

aye weve got it pretty bad this year tehre was a bit last year but not this mucch this fast. it wouldnt be so bad but weve got no ski slopes for miles not even an open hill. 

aye dst god knows what thats all bout?!?! hope the shis has eft your brain addled.

good weekend all!


----------



## mr west (Dec 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> blender hash? I made that last year or the year b4 lol. Didnt u get some bubble bags? Ive bought two sets so far lol, 1 for me and one for me mate lol 22.50 or something all in off http://shop.ebay.co.uk/hui3000ma/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


some one repped me for this post and asked if the bags did well over time. If u give them a good wash after every use they are fine. Thanks for the rep>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 4, 2010)

Atleast the teddy bears will get off with another doin! wi the game snowed off! Eh! Dura lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2010)

haahha wrong thread bud


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 4, 2010)

I knew it was your thread man, but also knew he would read it and we hummped them 2-0 last week! How's you anyhow?
Quick Q, something been bugging me. When you smoke through a bong unless its brand new you allways get the horrid taste, not the sweet weed your burning as in when i smoke a j all i taste is the goods! I know they fek u up they bongs, but i like to taste nice things, and if they dont want to be smoking snout, then smoke straight in a skin! wee ones at a time or so!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2010)

hahah i didnt know dura read me journo?! am good man cheers bit cold and cabin fevered. ive been wakin up n being able to see my breath out the bed. not fuckin good. hows yaself fella? the thing with bongs is to keep on top of the cleaning, takes some discipline, mines manky.... rock salt and high alcohol like surgical spirit or nail varnish remover will do ya. im using nail polish remover, it leaves a nice orangey aftertaste first hit. its a pleasure to smoke a bing after its been cleaned, i think ill set about mine today.

away to the baggies today, dont want to kybosh it but should be an easy 3 points.


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2010)

http://www.baggies.com/
had to google who the baggies were lol. They only bout an hour away at 70mph lol. Closest half decent team.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2010)

we were a pile frim the off


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 5, 2010)

the thing with bongs is to keep on top of the cleaning, takes some discipline oh AYE, mines manky, SO MINE.... rock salt and high alcohol like surgical spirit or nail varnish remover will do ya. im using nail polish remover, it leaves a nice orangey aftertaste first hit. its a pleasure to smoke a bing after its been cleaned

LMAO...Manky is it Don??? Could ya tell this dumb yank what manky is???? is it contagious??LOL, can you get any manky on your wanky???LOL

Tiger seems to wacking it about today..

Grame Mcdowel might win this thing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2010)

Lmao you can have a manky wanky. Manky=nasty,filthy,foul. Mine is now all sparkly clean. My downstairs neighbour is on bloody earlies I've been up since half 5.... gonna rip the bong and hit the xbox.


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2010)

yeah cannabis is the only way to start the day unless u wanna get something done properly and quickly lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2010)

[youtube]/v/woS6XtD6sqg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]

TUNE!!!!


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 6, 2010)

Alright Don, you guy's kill me lol, so how"s things mate, see thats the snow back on! Had it out with my neighbour yest. day before i spent hours cracking and lifting 9 inch thick ice (after moving the snow and softer ice) all with a shovell so my lass can get her moter out and get to work. Now i know its not 'our' designated space, but its a neighbourhood thing that people generally park in same spots outside their homes! While I was knocking my pan in doin it a couple of my neighbours including the guy who leant me the spade, aggreed that if i put the work in then im not gonna be happy if some wideo thinks yee ha! and camp up. So while we nipped out for 10 mins to get some bit n pieces, we came back to find the Polish couple over road had moved over from his ice into my nice clear tarmack! All i done was leave a note on the window telling him to give my door a knock, since he wouldnt respond to my peeping or very loud shouting! Anyway he finally comes to window and tries to abuse me so i told him to get his ass down quick shit, but by time i got trackies n trainers on he was out moving the car bac over to where it was, then as i looked out my window the filthy MoFo dropped them and started swinging his wanger! WTF!
Think that will be the last person to park outside my house now lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2010)

so ur saying u was flashed in protest by some polish guy from over the road. Did he move his car? Strange goings on indeeed lmao>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 6, 2010)

Thinking maybe thats the way the Polish flip the bird heheheh


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> so ur saying u was flashed in protest by some polish guy from over the road. Did he move his car? Strange goings on indeeed lmao>>>>>>>>


 Yeah man! Front tham the brown bend over! Mabe he was inviting me into something Polish? lol


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 6, 2010)

For sure he moved it Westy! Im not a violent guy , and I hardly want the filth coming sniffing, but that was taking the piss!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 6, 2010)

Just reread your canna milk recipe, was going to do something like that today, but no stove in the abode for a bit. Have a micro and a little convection oven though I should be able to come up with something....

Hows your bubblegum doing, she finishing up for you?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2010)

bloody suasage rolls man honestly. lmao dropped hi pants!?!? surprised you didnt go ballistic. i think i might have. or at least popped the wheels lol. then again owt for a peaceful life, but you canny have folks walk over you or theyll do it all the time. 

HC you could do it in the microwave i guess probably wouldnt absorb as much thc but if you heated it stirred it let it cool and repeated probs be but the same. just be careful not to go too far boiled milk is nasty man!

so without further adoo
cherry cheese, herming 




bubblegum also herming 




cherry cheese frost + naner 




more bubblegum herm with seed pods 




DOG lady parts




the creche, livers casey jones psychosis a load of JTR x DPP ( i think) ak48, cheesequake & qrazy train




my freshly cleaned and half hit bong. 




2 dogs under the 600!




next round in flower




an 8 meter black cock seen floating over newcastle this afternoon...






right, gonna put the xmas decs up in the ofice and hit the pub.


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2010)

lovely frostyness.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking really good Don old Man...Frosty like outside. Will ya have a shanty at the pub sice its early?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 6, 2010)

Damn nanners all to hell! Spider mites and fruit flies too while we're at it lol. Dogs are looking nice man, Bubblegum too other than the nanners. So thats what my bong should look like!! Not enough rubbing alcohol in the house to do mine and I'm not going out today in this blizzard so.... Later man ave a pint fer me


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 6, 2010)

Also Don, I cant be having the pigs come for statements, I'm suprised someone else didnt phone them with me larging it up at his window lol when i think about it now lmao, but your right, cant be getting walked over either brother! Thats a bummer with your cherry eh! How far on was she?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Looking really good Don old Man...Frosty like outside. Will ya have a shanty at the pub sice its early?


 fo daaaaamn sure bro! tequila today...


Highlanders cave said:


> Damn nanners all to hell! Spider mites and fruit flies too while we're at it lol. Dogs are looking nice man, Bubblegum too other than the nanners. So thats what my bong should look like!! Not enough rubbing alcohol in the house to do mine and I'm not going out today in this blizzard so.... Later man ave a pint fer me


 will do chief for real! yeah its a pain to do but the first toke of that clean piece is awesome. fuck naner. i still cant quite believe it from serious seeds


greenjambo said:


> Also Don, I cant be having the pigs come for statements, I'm suprised someone else didnt phone them with me larging it up at his window lol when i think about it now lmao, but your right, cant be getting walked over either brother! Thats a bummer with your cherry eh! How far on was she?


yeah i know man i have a veryy much more quiet life than i used to now im growing. boundaries still need maintaining though bro! she was8 weeks man smoke is lovely but not a keeper


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice update Don, 8 metre black cocks eh!!! this thread always tends to slip into a theme everynow and then, hehe.

HC, if you have a convection oven, put it on a low heat with the milk in a casserole dish (like you are poaching a fish with milk in the oven) That will work a treat, nice slow heat (in fact it's probably better than on a stove) I lived in my new house for 4 months without a stove so got quite good at cooking everything in an oven!!!

Pea Soup in the Dam the day!!!

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

hahahah were devising a master plan to attach balls to the thing and put mike ashleys head on the bell end and float it from the winking eye bridge over the tyne..... we contacted the manufacturer to see if they could do a bigger one but sadly not 

i cook most things in the oven D, my lass thinks im cracked for doing tins in the oven but i say why not the things on for chips etc why not put the peas in with!? ( saves washin up too ) foods not meant to be microwaved imo


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

aye, yer a canny lad Don!!!

I hate to waste lecky.....as he quietly burns HID lights, dehumidifiers and fans 24/7 hahaha.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah were devising a master plan to attach balls to the thing and put mike ashleys head on the bell end and float it from the winking eye bridge over the tyne..... we contacted the manufacturer to see if they could do a bigger one but sadly not
> 
> i cook most things in the oven D, my lass thinks im cracked for doing tins in the oven but i say why not the things on for chips etc why not put the peas in with!? ( saves washin up too ) foods not meant to be microwaved imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

aye im conscious that my leccy bill is going to be through the roof... im holding off putting the oil filled radiator in there cos its 800w  2 600's the 8 inch fan the dehumidifier the 300w cfl all adds up eh.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 7, 2010)

How's it Don, good to say no "Nat King Cole" cocks getting swung around my way latley! And all neighbours agreed with me and have since cleared they'r own parking space's! The daft arse does'nt realise how much im gonna fuck with him now! Been sitting since thinking all the thing's I could do from, play with his moter, Piss off his landlord and get him out, I wonder how long he would have them staying there when his nice windows start getting smashed every week! Im sure the young team would gladly go ahead for a gram a go! Anyway How's you Man, love your cooking method, simple common sense works every time! Stay safe m8.

jambo:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

i guess its gone past the quiet word stage lmao a gram a go and its windows oot haahah i think its a european thing over there for the most part they dont have this sort of consideration. they dont queue at bus stops or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2010)

Iwillalwaysbeamember said:


> i am going to rape your children


again lmao. ONly children donnys got are non human but i think thye would be up for a bit of intusion


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

Iwillalwaysbeamember said:


> i am going to rape your children



lmao. nice. may your days be joyless and your bowel full of cancer.


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2010)

who is that nut job, he just posted in westies thread too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

random tuesday troll. dont worry im sure he'll tire himself out soon enough.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 7, 2010)

Iwillalwaysbeamember said:


> *i eat people daily!*


 I bet you do! least you admit it.


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2010)

fat chick friday is a few days away girls


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2010)

why did he pick your thread anyway donny?, maybe its that polak jambo had it out with and he's trolling you because of the support you showed him


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 7, 2010)

cheers for the rep bro "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Don Gin and Ton again" hahaha


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

ah just got my annual electric bill, get this, from adding a 600, then another 600, then a 300w cfl...compared to my 400w and my various cfls...an extra 6 euro for the year!!! That doesn't make sense but the guy came and read the meter so I am not complaining!!!





Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye im conscious that my leccy bill is going to be through the roof... im holding off putting the oil filled radiator in there cos its 800w  2 600's the 8 inch fan the dehumidifier the 300w cfl all adds up eh.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 7, 2010)

i dont worry to much about the electric. british gas did e some little test/example day to see how much i was using (at my request) i was on 18/6 with the 600 left my tv on, decks, fish tank etc. after 24 hours they said i was below average user which made me over the moon.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2010)

Guess what I did yesterday.....prefect day for it too, big snow storm nowhere to be just up on cloud nine all afternoon. 

Thanks for the recipes


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice, time to get more lights in then Las???


las fingerez said:


> i dont worry to much about the electric. british gas did e some little test/example day to see how much i was using (at my request) i was on 18/6 with the 600 left my tv on, decks, fish tank etc. after 24 hours they said i was below average user which made me over the moon.


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks like you got stoned mate...nice.

Is that a hash coffee or a hash shake?


Highlanders cave said:


> Guess what I did yesterday.....prefect day for it too, big snow storm nowhere to be just up on cloud nine all afternoon.
> 
> Thanks for the recipes
> 
> View attachment 1310318View attachment 1310317View attachment 1310316View attachment 1310315View attachment 1310314View attachment 1310313


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2010)

Thats hash coffee lol heated the cream and hash for 10/15 min and the syrup helped it be a little more palatable but I still had to eat a spoonful of ice cream after every gulp. Need to come up with a tastier recipe. Nice floaty afternoon it was!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

i bet it was man haha a gram of thhe good stuff will put you nicely under. good drills man.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 7, 2010)

hmmmmm wish i had the balls lmao


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 7, 2010)

Morning Don, OK I won't even ask about the troll.
Trust you are well lad. LMAO at the cancer in the bowel comment... Very funny


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

aye am grand ive been at the stella and southern cumfart today am feeling no ills... gonna rip a bong. clear the ice off me steps and go n do some xmas shopping...... cant quite believe im saying it but it needs doing afore its any later. and it will stop me checking to see who the new circus master will be at St James park.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 7, 2010)

DST said:


> ah just got my annual electric bill, get this, from adding a 600, then another 600, then a 300w cfl...compared to my 400w and my various cfls...an extra 6 euro for the year!!! That doesn't make sense but the guy came and read the meter so I am not complaining!!!


fuckin result m8


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye am grand ive been at the stella and southern cumfart today am feeling no ills... gonna rip a bong. clear the ice off me steps and go n do some xmas shopping...... cant quite believe im saying it but it needs doing afore its any later. and it will stop me checking to see who the new circus master will be at St James park.


Can they not just make the current coach manager...seems to be doing a grand job!!!

EDIT: I know, I am still trying to figure out my lecky bill. The funny thing was, at the last housing meeting the blocks general electric bill was huge!!! Some smart Dutchie commented at the housing committe meeting, "Perhaps someone is growing weed, hahahaha"....

Lazy bastards need to stop using the lift to go 1 flight up!! I am at the top and never use the lift unless carrying bags of shopping!


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 7, 2010)

ghb said:


> why did he pick your thread anyway donny?, maybe its that polak jambo had it out with and he's trolling you because of the support you showed him


 Funny you should have said that, i acctually mentioned just after the troll came on that it was prob. a polshki lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

hahahah they did mate then they sacked him. the owners a numpty of the highest order. i mean the temp manager only dragged us back into the premiere league and had us top half of the table after the team gave us the best derby day thrashing of our rivals in living memory... 

perhapsh dey are onto you yesh?!?! lmao i wonder per square mile how many grow ops there are around you at any given moment in the dam


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Funny you should have said that, i acctually mentioned just after the troll came on that it was prob. a polshki lol


bloody sausage rolls haha water off a ducks arse. 

well i did the worse of two evils today. i went xmas shopping instead of to work.  wasnt too bad got in and out in an hour n half spent a small fortune tho.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2010)

xmas shopping, aren't you organised bru!!!!! I am staying home with the misses this xmas so limited presents for everyone, hahaha, miserable git.

that's crazy, I didn't realise they had sacked him...wtf!!! the mind bogles.

Well the neighbours can think what they want....I am the posh c_nt in the penthouse apartment so noise and smell doesn't effect anyone. I had one of my neighbours round and she saw my outdoor plants...she thought they were lovely, and we chatted about the legalities of growing!!! haha...no one has seen my potting shed though!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2010)

aye theres a very bad air about the toon. if ashleys spotted at a game in the near future he'll be bodyguarded up like when he forced keegan to walk last time. honestly, how the man amassed a fortune big enough to buy nufc is beyond me. 

aye xmas shoppin on company time, town was empty!!! thank god i dont think ill be there on a weekend unless its on the drink till about january haaha i try n do mine mostly online so its not such a pain but the post is backed up n they dont know if peeps will get shit in time... paper reckoned this morning were heading for -20 in scotland and the north east. biggest cold snap since 1960. looks like lots of 'working' from home is on the cards!!! 

gonna put the office tree and decorations up shortly have a brew n a spliff.


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2010)

U got decorations at work lol. I got enough trees where i work lol


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, thats me wrapping up to go and do the last of the shopping duty's! Got more nice's and nephew's than a "Hamilton Acci." 
Been meaning to ask you Don, What's your view's on Sannies stuff, seems to me really good breeders, good products at good prices. But cant seem to see many people growing any of thier gear.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2010)

check out curious old fart, I think he grows every strain that sannie runs.





greenjambo said:


> Well, thats me wrapping up to go and do the last of the shopping duty's! Got more nice's and nephew's than a "Hamilton Acci."
> Been meaning to ask you Don, What's your view's on Sannies stuff, seems to me really good breeders, good products at good prices. But cant seem to see many people growing any of thier gear.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> U got decorations at work lol. I got enough trees where i work lol


 believe me so have I!!!! decs up brandies poured cheesey xmas tunes on. joint time!


greenjambo said:


> Well, thats me wrapping up to go and do the last of the shopping duty's! Got more nice's and nephew's than a "Hamilton Acci."
> Been meaning to ask you Don, What's your view's on Sannies stuff, seems to me really good breeders, good products at good prices. But cant seem to see many people growing any of thier gear.


yeah you dont see many people growing their stuff but as DST says COF grows pretty much exclusively annies beans i think highlander does too the chimera is from sannies i think. apart from that i dont know much bout them man. ive got a few beans the fairy dropped down the chimney... sorry bad xmas ref... herijuana supposed to be one of the strongest med strains. wont be for a while till i can pop em sadly 

what did you have your eye on?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 8, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Well, thats me wrapping up to go and do the last of the shopping duty's! Got more nice's and nephew's than a "Hamilton Acci."
> Been meaning to ask you Don, What's your view's on Sannies stuff, seems to me really good breeders, good products at good prices. But cant seem to see many people growing any of thier gear.


Quality products at very reasonable prices and no bullshit with outstanding service. I find his gear to be as advertised with no surprises. Sadly, he was just dropped by paypal and funds must be either cash or bank draft. It's a hassle, but well worth it. What strains were you interested in?


cof


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2010)

interesting, so what did he say about paypal dropping him?




curious old fart said:


> Quality products at very reasonable prices and no bullshit with outstanding service. I find his gear to be as advertised with no surprises. Sadly, he was just dropped by paypal and funds must be either cash or bank draft. It's a hassle, but well worth it. What strains were you interested in?
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## ghb (Dec 8, 2010)

the green manalishi looks quite tasty, do you know the lineage cof?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 8, 2010)

It's got to be hard on sannie cause that was the bulk of his business. It took months to acquire and it only lasted 7 months. I suggested using paypal to send money to an email address, but I don't think he has grasped the idea.

The green manalishi is a great plant and smoke...the heritage is Pacific G-13 X G-13/HP.


cof


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 8, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> believe me so have I!!!! decs up brandies poured cheesey xmas tunes on. joint time!
> 
> 
> yeah you dont see many people growing their stuff but as DST says COF grows pretty much exclusively annies beans i think highlander does too the chimera is from sannies i think. apart from that i dont know much bout them man. ive got a few beans the fairy dropped down the chimney... sorry bad xmas ref... herijuana supposed to be one of the strongest med strains. wont be for a while till i can pop em sadly
> ...


 I was looking at their Jackberry and Killer Fields but every time i look i fancy something else! The Choc Berry looks good. Yea Don that Herijuana looks killer too man! Not checked them out for a while, thats a bummer bout the pay-pal curious! You think sending cash is clever? Mabe do the bankers draft. Thats just threw a wee spanner in the works!


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 8, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Quality products at very reasonable prices and no bullshit with outstanding service. I find his gear to be as advertised with no surprises. Sadly, he was just dropped by paypal and funds must be either cash or bank draft. It's a hassle, but well worth it. What strains were you interested in?
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks for the feedback cof, sodo you think prob. better getting a third party to do the order if doing bank draft? Not too clued up on them, but i know im not too into sending reddies either!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 8, 2010)

soooooooo drooling over your plants, nice job!


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 8, 2010)

That Blue Diesel you seem to love cof, is that one of his?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 8, 2010)

Killing fields and extrema (avatar) have been my favorites so far from sannies line. The diesel is good if you are looking for a heavy body stone. There are shackzilla, hericles and uberkush at day 56 in the bloom room waiting to finish...so there might be some new fav's with cheeseberry haze just starting the flower program.
Bank drafts from my bank are expensive ($65), so I do cash in a card in an envelope with a 100% success rate. Just remember that postage from the states is .98
and if there are any problems sannie will take care of them.


cof


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 8, 2010)

Whats that you say, 65 buck's just to do the draft? Dont like the sound of that, mabe the cash in card will prob. work out better anyway! Yeah, the freebies you get are incredible, and ive yet to hear a bad word said against him or his products! Thanks again for the heads up cof, I'm sure we will talk again when take the plunge and get an order through!

Peace, jambo:


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 8, 2010)

Didnt mean to jack your thread there Donny boy lol


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 8, 2010)

Alan Pardew eh Donny!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2010)

Jacking I can take, but don't talk about fucking pardew....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2010)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> soooooooo drooling over your plants, nice job!


TY kindly barbie!


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey nice looking plant- hows the hermie staus? The weather still bad up your end too? I cant get ny tent above 8 C even with a bloody heater in it- gonna take ages i reckon the LSD's gone into hibernation methinks  Thanks for stopping by earlier 

x


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2010)

8c is pretty cold, is that when lights on or off? aye its starting to thaw out a bit here now its raining presently and about 3c, cant face the prospect of going to work just yet....


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2010)

Anything below 5 and your plants will def suffer....enjoying the last of the slipper days Don?


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2010)

bang goes my next cold weather payment lmao


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2010)

Well I am on a 48 hour hangover now!!! Due to the fact that I haven't had a thermometer for about 6 months, and I am sweating as it is, it's quite hard to tell if my new air circulation thing is working....I have changed it 3 times already and still not happy.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 10, 2010)

See that Charlie got his Rolls scratched yesterday...


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 10, 2010)

Morning all...Just thought i'd stop in for a quick look...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2010)

DST said:


> Anything below 5 and your plants will def suffer....enjoying the last of the slipper days Don?


 am back at graft now man ghahah well if you can call it that its dead so have been to the pub every day weve been in. i blame the bigger boys they coerce me into it.


DST said:


> Well I am on a 48 hour hangover now!!! Due to the fact that I haven't had a thermometer for about 6 months, and I am sweating as it is, it's quite hard to tell if my new air circulation thing is working....I have changed it 3 times already and still not happy.


 48hr stinker. man you must have had your drinking strides on lmao still sweatin it out now sounds like you poisoned yourself bru !?


Highlanders cave said:


> See that Charlie got his Rolls scratched yesterday...


 yeah i saw that this morning. bit unnecessary if you ask me. he had nowt to do with raising fees. mind i did read interestingly enough the protesters/rioters were tech savvy they had apps for their mobiles showing the positions of the police horses and vans etc so they were effectivley unable to be kettled into one area by the plod. 


Hemlock said:


> Morning all...Just thought i'd stop in for a quick look...


nowt much going on to be honest man! but thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 10, 2010)

about 8-13 with lights on- im blissfully unaware of how cold it drops when they are off but tbh i dont think its much less as my HPS dont seem to throw any heat off- weird i know- but they were advertised as low heat anyway as had opposite problem with my last bulb by different brand- so went for a cool option- kinda wish i hadnt now lol. But then again blazing heat followed by siberian cold might have been even worse i guess.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 10, 2010)

Bird is in the air my brother


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 10, 2010)

Alright Neeb's, just a quicky to say Alreet Man! Been oot aw day gettin shoppin and had to visit some family, so had to stay half straight, but got some nice Malt from the old man! Had one for ya brother! Thats me in for the night now, so its feet up, chinky and see how this nice lookin bit silver smokes! Speak soon Pal.

jambo:


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2010)

Morning Don, have a good weekend lad! DST


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 12, 2010)

Take it you had a good One yest Donny Boy! You's played well, Andy Carrol's your man eh! The old JamTarts done over the sheep too 5-0! My lad was there while I stayed home and watched it on BBC Allba which is a nothern channel so had to watch it in fookin Gaelic! But we played well!
Take it you got the bast's behind the eye's the day then lol. Catch up wi you later mate!

jambo:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> about 8-13 with lights on- im blissfully unaware of how cold it drops when they are off but tbh i dont think its much less as my HPS dont seem to throw any heat off- weird i know- but they were advertised as low heat anyway as had opposite problem with my last bulb by different brand- so went for a cool option- kinda wish i hadnt now lol. But then again blazing heat followed by siberian cold might have been even worse i guess.


 hmmm interesting ive never heard of a low heat bulb. cooltubes etc yeah bbut the actual bulb runs at a lower rate is a new one to me. kool tho if youll pardon the pun....


Highlanders cave said:


> Bird is in the air my brother


 awesome brother! [youtube]ZThquH5t0ow?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


greenjambo said:


> Alright Neeb's, just a quicky to say Alreet Man! Been oot aw day gettin shoppin and had to visit some family, so had to stay half straight, but got some nice Malt from the old man! Had one for ya brother! Thats me in for the night now, so its feet up, chinky and see how this nice lookin bit silver smokes! Speak soon Pal.
> jambo:


 aye lad jobs done and back in the crib with a fatty is the way forward! what malt did you get? i was out friday night with my folkks to see a Trex tribute band' trextasy' they were surprisingly good. think my pa was a bit over excited and it was infectious!! many drams later we both had the horses teeth in and my mother, the designated driver was not amused we were both steamin hahaha 


DST said:


> Morning Don, have a good weekend lad! DST


cheers bruski! you too!scalping the scousers was amazing. 


greenjambo said:


> Take it you had a good One yest Donny Boy! You's played well, Andy Carrol's your man eh! The old JamTarts done over the sheep too 5-0! My lad was there while I stayed home and watched it on BBC Allba which is a nothern channel so had to watch it in fookin Gaelic! But we played well!
> Take it you got the bast's behind the eye's the day then lol. Catch up wi you later mate!
> jambo:


 was in a bad way most of saturday till i got the boozin britches back on for the match. didnt kick the arse out of it again tho i left the lads in the spoons at 10, am fresh as a daisy today! the mrs left in a tirade of shoutin n ballin that my gaff was that of a slobs so ive been on a mission today. hoovered mopped washed up cleaned the oven and the bathroom only to realise id brought mud all up the stairs on the way in last night FFS 1 step forward n all that ....

hahahha jammy dodgers 5-0 nicely done!!

plant wise im having some clawing i think im feeding a bit hot :S new growth is fine but am still fighting the yellowing. post is still backlogged so the bat poop still aint come 

the crech is starting to look like it was. jtr x dpp all up and lookin good 

a good weekend to all!!!


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 12, 2010)

Hoovered, mopped,Oven n Bog! I'm in the wrong thread ??? lol. Hope you get you'r Guanno soon as n get that sorted, sure their fine. Cant wai to see these jtr x dpp perform! How's the Dog's doin?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 12, 2010)

Uh oh,,,,,its,,,happy feet time!!

BA BA BA BABA BA BAA BA BA BA BA BABA BA BAA BA HAVE YOU HEARD? EVERYONES TALKING ABOUT THE BIRD!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Hoovered, mopped,Oven n Bog! I'm in the wrong thread ??? lol. Hope you get you'r Guanno soon as n get that sorted, sure their fine. Cant wai to see these jtr x dpp perform! How's the Dog's doin?


 hahah i know, better than the ear ache tho man believe. its not even her house nee more.... pfft Dogs are going great guns man pics tomorrow! 


Highlanders cave said:


> Uh oh,,,,,its,,,happy feet time!!
> 
> BA BA BA BABA BA BAA BA BA BA BA BABA BA BAA BA HAVE YOU HEARD? EVERYONES TALKING ABOUT THE BIRD!!!


 wella wella wella havent you heard!??!?!?


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 12, 2010)

B4 I forget... It Was Croftors #1 the malt ???? K.O Swag anyhow!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks donny will be watching motd later 2 see the spanking. got a bet on with my mate who finishes higher in the league, spurs or liverpool


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hmmm interesting ive never heard of a low heat bulb. cooltubes etc yeah bbut the actual bulb runs at a lower rate is a new one to me. kool tho if youll pardon the pun....


Yeah i know it sounds a bit unbelievable- perhaps i got a duff one lol- it did say it runs at lower temps though but this low im not sure lol even with the milder weather we havin at the moment and with heater in there its having a hard time going over 20 C with this Phillips Son-t pia greenpower thingy jig


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> B4 I forget... It Was Croftors #1 the malt ???? K.O Swag anyhow!


 hahah good work chief, ive not tried it, im a bit of a pussy when it comes to the scotch i cant stand owt peaty, i do love the glenlivet tho 


las fingerez said:


> thanks donny will be watching motd later 2 see the spanking. got a bet on with my mate who finishes higher in the league, spurs or liverpool


 hope you backed spurs lad! big game tonight. man u shited v arse nel, not sure how to call it. think im gonna back man u


Agent Provocateur said:


> Yeah i know it sounds a bit unbelievable- perhaps i got a duff one lol- it did say it runs at lower temps though but this low im not sure lol even with the milder weather we havin at the moment and with heater in there its having a hard time going over 20 C with this Phillips Son-t pia greenpower thingy jig


had a quick butchers but couldnt see any mention of low heat emmision in any of the write up agent? either way its gonna get baltic again come friday....

ok enough natter, phone pics only the mrs had taken the digi...





new in flower lookin pretty clawed 





bloody leafy panama red





up claws and personal





DOGs giving it some, no more naners, hoping the clone takes tho its not lookin good, think its too cold for em 





the creche, livers on the back left psychosis back right. black rose cherry cheese and the caseys are the light green two am waiting on the bat poop still 

all the other seedlings are the JTR x DPP  lookin champ they are too!


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2010)

sweeeet man. Its turning round nice now mate ur well back in the swing now >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> word man i know its slowly but surely getting there, just wish the cold snap hadnt screwed my perpetual. like mising out on a grand n a half in january of all months haha. 

ill take the jtr x dpp's out for a photo shoot tonight bro n drop the pics up in the 600 breeding thread. 

cheers!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 13, 2010)

looking a lot healthier in the veg room, did u get the bat crap?

yeah course i'm a yid this close to town lol, saying that there is a few dirty manc supporters round here, mainly gooners though as i'm very close 2 the Emirates/highbury. whats that i hear u gooners saying 4-3 was that hahahahahahah


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2010)

my JTRDPP's are also looking mighty fine Don. Looking forward to the addition to the new thread

You'll be a happy chap after gubbing Liverpool, being a Reds fan I am not surprised at the moment though.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> word man i know its slowly but surely getting there, just wish the cold snap hadnt screwed my perpetual. like mising out on a grand n a half in january of all months haha.
> 
> ill take the jtr x dpp's out for a photo shoot tonight bro n drop the pics up in the 600 breeding thread.
> 
> cheers!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2010)

nah bro still waiting on it the posts still all backed up  hahah my poops backed up!?!?!  lmao

nowt worse than manc support. my gaffer just got back from the gambia ( i know jammy git) said he could get green all over paid about £1.50 for a Q it looked pretty brown but said it was kanny good smoke. got some nice hash too. ill see if i can get the pics off him. mental thing is he went to this lads shack and i mean corogated steel shack no paint no seats just a matress and pictures of his favourit players on the wall. fuckin Man U the lot of em!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2010)

DST said:


> my JTRDPP's are also looking mighty fine Don. Looking forward to the addition to the new thread
> 
> You'll be a happy chap after gubbing Liverpool, being a Reds fan I am not surprised at the moment though.


oop just mised ya post as i posted. yeah they are all looking really great and healthy, and all the same size, im thinking ive got all girls,i really wanted a male in the mix 

aye its a good scalp but lets face it liverpool have had a very wobbly season. they looked to be pulling round just as we smashed em. tho as usual at loony toons stadium more drama. barton looks like he's in bother again for calling torres a wanker  

every team is going to try and goad barton into a scrap, its like a ticking time bomb sooner or later someones gonna get battered live on sky


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey bro hows it going. B.O.G. has a couple of real nice cash crop strains if your interested. Been doing alot of research on Bushys forum and literally had to stop myself twice this week from ordering some. Only because I'm low on funds at the minute but I see one or two of his strains in my garden real real soon. Have to watch Seedbay though cause they sell quick, he has a hell of a cult following. I'm sure Ill be ordering by the end of the week. Prolly sooner haha

Later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2010)

man ive stopped myself countless times lately, its a real hard task. and i broke and bought TGA new beans lol ill say ill look but im afraid ill buy! ive got hundreds of beans to get through and i intend to this year. got some awesome crosses gifts from peeps  to work through.... no names hahahah as if you lot dont know.

ttfn HC!


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2010)

has barton still got that dodgy tache? he just looks like he's done time!


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 13, 2010)

Sup Man! Well thats the order sent to Sannie! Got some Reg.'s to catch a male and play around a bit! Still na Pic's sorry man! been a busy week! But all's well. Chiesel's looking real good again!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2010)

DST said:


> has barton still got that dodgy tache? he just looks like he's done time!


 hahah no he's got shot of it, but hilariously enough sky only take the photos for the line up once a season so everyweek you can see it again! 


greenjambo said:


> Sup Man! Well thats the order sent to Sannie! Got some Reg.'s to catch a male and play around a bit! Still na Pic's sorry man! been a busy week! But all's well. Chiesel's looking real good again!


 kool man hopefully youll get a cracking male n get on the breeding train!


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey ya'll, whats shakin. Well as some of you remember I caddied for, the we'll call her the golfer girl, a few weeks ago. Short story it didn't work out. A bit high strung for me.
So this week was the LPGA tour qualifying school for her...Poor thing didn't come close. You can't blame it all on everyone else. She still shot her low round with me and I'm sure thats driving her dad crazy, but thats OK cause hes a prick...LOL....


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2010)

yer chisseled looks were obviously putting her off her game Hem!!! May be you are still on her mind, lol.




Hemlock said:


> Hey ya'll, whats shakin. Well as some of you remember I caddied for, the we'll call her the golfer girl, a few weeks ago. Short story it didn't work out. A bit high strung for me.
> So this week was the LPGA tour qualifying school for her...Poor thing didn't come close. You can't blame it all on everyone else. She still shot her low round with me and I'm sure thats driving her dad crazy, but thats OK cause hes a prick...LOL....


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2010)

DST said:


> yer chisseled looks were obviously putting her off her game Hem!!! May be you are still on her mind, lol.


and his wiley ways lol i bet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Hey ya'll, whats shakin. Well as some of you remember I caddied for, the we'll call her the golfer girl, a few weeks ago. Short story it didn't work out. A bit high strung for me.
> So this week was the LPGA tour qualifying school for her...Poor thing didn't come close. You can't blame it all on everyone else. She still shot her low round with me and I'm sure thats driving her dad crazy, but thats OK cause hes a prick...LOL....


 sup hem lad! so what the deal is this chick just not up to par or what !?!?! badum tisssss ......sorry bad joke its too early....... 

bat poop arrived today tho! the pack is all about mixing it into the soil, any advice on the ratio for it weight per litre?


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2010)

I mixed it with compost once and i put a few too many handfulls in. Didnt burn the plant just stunted itr and kept it green id stick with giving shit in tea.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 15, 2010)

Shit in tea??? I'm never comin round yours for a cuppa.... Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2010)

lmao made from only the freshest dumps.....

so how much a litre then westy lad?


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao made from only the freshest dumps.....
> 
> so how much a litre then westy lad?


I use 42g of vintage bat guano to 1 litre of water in a bottle and shake it up good with the lid on ( u ddont want shit everywhere) and dish out in 20-30ml doses


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2010)

oh aye 20 30 ml a gal eh kool will do, cheers for the headsup


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 15, 2010)

That's a shit method.... Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2010)

if there was a smiley for shaking your head in disgust........  will have to do


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 15, 2010)

I have only used that shit once or twice. Its not water soluble, do you let it sit for a couple days?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2010)

oh shit hahah so its not for diluting!?!?


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup hem lad! so what the deal is this chick just not up to par or what !?!?! badum tisssss ......sorry bad joke its too early.......
> 
> bat poop arrived today tho! the pack is all about mixing it into the soil, any advice on the ratio for it weight per litre?


As you know Don I use 2 gallon Grow bags. I put 1/2 a tablespoon on top of soil. Then I mixed 30 ml of Bat crap powder in 5 gallons of water STIR WELL, I continued to stir as i watered plants. the bat crap wants to settle in the bottom of the of the bucket, so stir before you pour.

You know about the golfer girl, she can play. I just think Daddy is this big shadow over her shoulder and she can't shake the pressure. He just acts like everything is life or death and when your 20-21 that scares the shit out of ya. She'll get there just maybe not the way she thinks she will. Trouble is she didn't qualify for any tour for next year, so she has no place to play.....Gonna have to really grind to find somewhere to play. She can monday qualify for the furtures tour but thats a tuff way to go.
Cheers, Gosh hope your weather gets better, its fuckin cold over there...burrrrrr


----------



## clitlover (Dec 15, 2010)

I got 6 Barneys LSD plants on flower 3 weeks ago and having problems with them would you have any suggestions with that strain


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 15, 2010)

clitlover said:


> I got 6 Barneys LSD plants on flower 3 weeks ago and having problems with them would you have any suggestions with that strain


LOL sure go to the plant problem and cures on this site...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 15, 2010)

clitlover said:


> I got 6 Barneys LSD plants on flower 3 weeks ago and having problems with them would you have any suggestions with that strain


Wrong thread really mate. Plus we will need alot more info than that. Lol


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 15, 2010)

10 days after bat crap.


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2010)

Look nice Hem.

Well if shit ain't soluble god knows what is, lol. If something is not as soluble then add some hot water and let is seep overnight. Will probably stink though.


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2010)

plagron is orourless even if u stik boiled hot water in it lol


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> I use 42g of vintage bat guano to 1 litre of water in a bottle and shake it up good with the lid on ( u ddont want shit everywhere) and dish out in 20-30ml doses


westy how do u dish out bro, mix in with the normal feeding nutes before u feed or pour 20-30ml into each plant pot after or something?


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 15, 2010)

DST said:


> Look nice Hem.
> 
> Well if shit ain't soluble god knows what is, lol. If something is not as soluble then add some hot water and let is seep overnight. Will probably stink though.


Oh Aye D...Thats wha i feared, i'd stink the joint up...


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> westy how do u dish out bro, mix in with the normal feeding nutes before u feed or pour 20-30ml into each plant pot after or something?


I ad it to my normal feed of canna coco A + B. A dash of bat shit in the top of the jug and ya set


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2010)

Awww you guys are full of shit info!!! lmao 



Hemlock said:


> As you know Don I use 2 gallon Grow bags. I put 1/2 a tablespoon on top of soil. Then I mixed 30 ml of Bat crap powder in 5 gallons of water STIR WELL, I continued to stir as i watered plants. the bat crap wants to settle in the bottom of the of the bucket, so stir before you pour.
> 
> You know about the golfer girl, she can play. I just think Daddy is this big shadow over her shoulder and she can't shake the pressure. He just acts like everything is life or death and when your 20-21 that scares the shit out of ya. She'll get there just maybe not the way she thinks she will. Trouble is she didn't qualify for any tour for next year, so she has no place to play.....Gonna have to really grind to find somewhere to play. She can monday qualify for the furtures tour but thats a tuff way to go.
> Cheers, Gosh hope your weather gets better, its fuckin cold over there...burrrrrr


 thanks for the tip man, yeah its just about hitting another cold snap here they reckon -13-15c worst cold/ blizzard since xmas 1926 or somethin. and im full of cold now  pleased works dead. 


clitlover said:


> I got 6 Barneys LSD plants on flower 3 weeks ago and having problems with them would you have any suggestions with that strain





Hemlock said:


> LOL sure go to the plant problem and cures on this site...





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Wrong thread really mate. Plus we will need alot more info than that. Lol


 what these guys said! i dont know how i attract all the noobs and fan trolls i really dont!??!!?


Hemlock said:


> View attachment 1326254View attachment 1326253View attachment 132625210 days after bat crap.
> View attachment 1326251


 im mixing it up tonight o hopefully another week theyll look just as good^^^


DST said:


> Look nice Hem.
> 
> Well if shit ain't soluble god knows what is, lol. If something is not as soluble then add some hot water and let is seep overnight. Will probably stink though.





mr west said:


> plagron is orourless even if u stik boiled hot water in it lol


 thank the lord, the mrs face twistes up like shes suckin a lemon with the smell of the ganj, bat shit on top may have been the straw to break the camels back...


las fingerez said:


> westy how do u dish out bro, mix in with the normal feeding nutes before u feed or pour 20-30ml into each plant pot after or something?





Hemlock said:


> Oh Aye D...Thats wha i feared, i'd stink the joint up...





mr west said:


> I ad it to my normal feed of canna coco A + B. A dash of bat shit in the top of the jug and ya set


 aye i think ill give it a whirl this way first and make a bottle up to troubleshoot where necessary.

any guidance on using it in veg?


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2010)

only shit guidance I am afraid....need to get me some bat shit, I feel left out now, mind you I did use dried up bonemeal/chicken poop mixed in with my coco this time...made my soil a bit hot in veg with the combo of my other nutes..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2010)

i reckon bonemeal and chicken poop will be just as good to be fair. im full of cold and away yem. ttfn peeps


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 16, 2010)

DOn whats up with J assanage??? Where is his house in location to London??? How do folks in the UK feel about him leaking US Docs?


----------



## ghb (Dec 16, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> DOn whats up with J assanage??? Where is his house in location to London??? How do folks in the UK feel about him leaking US Docs?


not aimed at me but i have to chime in.

what they have done is expose the truth, nobody has came in and said that any of these documents are forged, that means all he has done is expose the truth. many people don't like the truth, and think what he is doing is disrespectful and bad for international relationships, and they are right. the only productive thing to come out of this whole fiasco will be better encryption software lol.
he lived in the london area, thats all i know.


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2010)

I had this discussion with my old man and have to verge towards these sorts of things being kept under wraps. The public do not need to know what some diplomat thinks of some other diplomat. When you work in any situation you get to learn how to deal with people, what they are like, what not to say, etc. You don't then turn around for example and show your clients the internal emails you have written about them. Communication is a fine art and wouldn't we be in a bad way if we could all read each others minds...especially relations between men and women, haha.

Some things should be out in the open, some things definitely should not.



ghb said:


> not aimed at me but i have to chime in.
> 
> what they have done is expose the truth, nobody has came in and said that any of these documents are forged, that means all he has done is expose the truth. many people don't like the truth, and think what he is doing is disrespectful and bad for international relationships, and they are right. the only productive thing to come out of this whole fiasco will be better encryption software lol.
> he lived in the london area, thats all i know.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2010)

well we recently had a heated discussion about this the other night in the pub. personally i didnt know much about it, but after learning that some of the leaked info has resulted in deaths i was still of the mind that if these people didnt want it to come out they shouldnt have opened their mouths and pens. consequences of your own actions are something every person has to realise. i am for freedom of speech. those that died are martyrs to it. to not speak of the atrocities etc is to be ignorant to the crime. thats on your conscience. the indifference of man will be its downfall. we see it every day we live our comfortable lives spending our spare money getting pissed and enjoying ourself when half the world starves. im no worse than the next man dont get me wrong, but you have to draw your own moral line and not be too judgefull of others with a different line. 

here endeth the sermon.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well we recently had a heated discussion about this the other night in the pub. personally i didnt know much about it, but after learning that some of the leaked info has resulted in deaths i was still of the mind that if these people didnt want it to come out they shouldnt have opened their mouths and pens. consequences of your own actions are something every person has to realise. i am for freedom of speech. those that died are martyrs to it. to not speak of the atrocities etc is to be ignorant to the crime. thats on your conscience. the indifference of man will be its downfall. we see it every day we live our comfortable lives spending our spare money getting pissed and enjoying ourself when half the world starves. im no worse than the next man dont get me wrong, but you have to draw your own moral line and not be too judgefull of others with a different line.
> 
> here endeth the sermon.


but don't you find knowledge without wisdom is dangerous.
just my 2 cents


cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2010)

I have the knowladge that my tincture is ready but the wisdom to wait till the weekend to test it lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> I have the knowladge that my tincture is ready but the wisdom to wait till the weekend to test it lol


 
try using some as eye drops westy, i hear it fucks you right up, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> but don't you find knowledge without wisdom is dangerous.
> just my 2 cents
> 
> cof


you are indeed a wise old fart!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2010)

With a very young hottie


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2010)

I am afraid people in general don't have the intelligence to know or understand the consequences of their own actions Don, hence why a modicum of control is needed to keep any complex society together....my 2 cents.

Whats up on the green fron Don lad?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2010)

too true man but who who polices the world police!? team america thats who!!!! this could go on forever haahah on the green front is a shambles D my timings are out of whack, my girls still have the claw, im thinking maybe bloombastic is a bit hot on top of the A&B!? my cuts wont root cos its too cold my veg are growing really slowly and thats about that bro. im so more of a trees than sog person but hey ho...

i think i should really be just running 2 strains at a time but seeing as i have nearly half a dozen clone onlies or crosses of or gifted beans to test out its going to be a while before i run all one strain. i had the crazy idea of just picking 10 different beans out the fridge for one run just for shits n giggles. probs more bother than its worth.

and ive got manflu so i really cant be bothered to do much gardening even smoking has been hard work. im a space cadet on the benelyn as is.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear your under the weather brother. Fluids man, help pee that bug out of your system. Hopefully your woman shows you some symphathy when your in a position like that, cause mine don't. Here's to a speedy recovery friend,,,,,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2010)

hahah far from it she turned up n asked ofr 20 quid shed left her purse at home an put a load of petrol in the car haha had to fill out a load of forms so i had nto nnip to the bank get her 20 and tottle off to the garage... she did drop me off at the chinese takeaway on the way back tho i cant heklp this feeling that ive been done like a KIPPER....


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> too true man but who who polices the world police!? team america thats who!!!! this could go on forever haahah on the green front is a shambles D my timings are out of whack, my girls still have the claw, im thinking maybe bloombastic is a bit hot on top of the A&B!? my cuts wont root cos its too cold my veg are growing really slowly and thats about that bro. im so more of a trees than sog person but hey ho...
> 
> i think i should really be just running 2 strains at a time but seeing as i have nearly half a dozen clone onlies or crosses of or gifted beans to test out its going to be a while before i run all one strain. i had the crazy idea of just picking 10 different beans out the fridge for one run just for shits n giggles. probs more bother than its worth.
> 
> and ive got manflu so i really cant be bothered to do much gardening even smoking has been hard work. im a space cadet on the benelyn as is.


lol team america world police, funny as fuck.
bloombastic lowers the ph so helps with the claw in my experience, sure is spicy stuff thats for sure, go easy on it don.
i'm on the multi strain growing too, pain in the ass trying to guess how much they can take without burning. one kind at a time from now on, or certainly less than 7 different kinds in 1 tent.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2010)

yeah i thought i was i was only adding like 1 ml per 5 litre which is like 4ml lower than necessary, maybe im under feeding!?!? doubt it tho thats not like me haha 

aye 7 + is a handful think ive got 10 or 11 now not sure. probs why im havin bother


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 17, 2010)

WHats the Claw Don???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2010)

leaves curling over in a claw like fashion


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 17, 2010)

Got my guana today. Not first time I've spent 10 quid on a load of shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2010)

only the first time im forever buying shit


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 17, 2010)

oneeyedwilly444 said:


> got my guana today. Not first time i've spent 10 quid on a load of shit


lol....lol..


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello mate. Just thought i'd show some appriciation over the last one, and all the faith from the UK 600 rodger watters! "Shine On You Crazy Diamond".


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2010)

im more a lump of coal this morning but cheers anyway mate. 

gonna have a long overdue clean out and sort round today tent needs cleaning clones need taking ducting needs re sealing, that last one might have to wait till the partner in crime can pop over... 

im still full of man flu...  had a riot at the nworks do yesterday, the gaffer was saying he was getting it in the neck for being drunk on monday and tuesday off his wife. ( hes a recovering alchy) anyway he was protesting he wasnt drunk when he left us. at which point i asked him if he remembered getting his cock out in the bar!? twas priceless. bearing in mind he's 65.


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im more a lump of coal this morning but cheers anyway mate.
> 
> gonna have a long overdue clean out and sort round today tent needs cleaning clones need taking ducting needs re sealing, that last one might have to wait till the partner in crime can pop over...
> 
> im still full of man flu...  had a riot at the nworks do yesterday, the gaffer was saying he was getting it in the neck for being drunk on monday and tuesday off his wife. ( hes a recovering alchy) anyway he was protesting he wasnt drunk when he left us. at which point i asked him if he remembered getting his cock out in the bar!? twas priceless. bearing in mind he's 65.


lol lol works do's are always funny- still recovering from mine last night- decided im not drinking that much again- mind you seemed a good idea at the time esp when ya got the pain of tottering around in 5 inch heels lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2010)

yeah its murder on the ankles, i end up on tip toes most the night


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm sure you have the ankles for it mate, lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2010)

And do u know how tricky it is getting a nice stilleto in size 11?


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2010)

well with the size of the dutch girls, may be you should try over here, lol....


mr west said:


> And do u know how tricky it is getting a nice stilleto in size 11?


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 18, 2010)

Mornin Don and gang,
Hope everyone is well after their Xmas Parties. Look like Mr west Wound up in some Heels I see..LOL...Must been fun.

Think I'll join you DOn and get squared away today,,,Clean out the closet send some stuff to the local church, put all these fuckin cd in order. 
me rooms look pretty good, got all my dope out for the holidays and back on the wait.
Good to see everyone, have a great weekend. 
You know you get to the point in this business when you have learned enough to let go of this site and just grow the shit. But its this crew that keeps me comin back to this site and since it tis that time of year, I'd like to say I love ya'll and enjoy spending time with all of you. May all your Christmas wishes come true.
Merry Christmas.
Hemlock


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 18, 2010)

Back at ya hem says the man of few words...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2010)

sup hem! yeah i kinda did a half hearted attempt at a clean up, after id repotted and moved about n cloned etc i was stickin a plant in the tent and felt my nose drip n when i looked there was blood all over the shop. not good...

feel ya tho, its the crack and the peeps that keep you coming back here eh! real good bunch of characters, just wished we all lived a bit closer to each other. a get together would be the coolest time for sure. tho we'd probably all be incoherently baked lmao.

ok without further gumming...

next round livers psycho etc





2 casey a psycho and the BRP ( been chopped for snips)





Dogs 





the creche most are jtr x dpp 1 qrazy train 1 cheesequake 2 x ak48




some bubblegum


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 18, 2010)

Don if your cuts aint rooting get a heat mat from a reptile shop and shove it under your prop, works a treat according to my mate. If it gets too warm put a magazine or 2 on top as a buffer. 
How's tricks mate?

They're about 15 notes btw


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 18, 2010)

yeah i got one of ebay for about 6 quid, hasnt got a thermostat, just turn it on 15 mins in an hour or so, works a treat 

u done much research on the colloidal silver yet? was reading some threads on here about it last night, u can get it from a health store, was checking it out.

edit - along these lines

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-HEAT-MAT-5-WATT-HIGH-QUALITY-/330509286738?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item4cf3e37d52#ht_3139wt_946


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 18, 2010)

Loving it Don man! You got nice humidity going in that wee prop man;>). Just like mine as i was saying, a fiver mate! Lovley bud!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks peeps the prop is a heated one bout 8w i think. am bored out me skull sat in the house ill dont want to go n give it to me pals afore xmas or theyll chin me haha, cant drink and smokin makes me feel a bit iller. its a reet poor do 

as for the colloidal silver, i did a bit of reading a while back, theres no guarantees with it, it will make your girl herm tho and from there i guess a herm sack back to the same gal will give you the chance of a male but also could throw out any of the other recessive traits. unless im mistaken. DST's your man to ask i think


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 18, 2010)

Nose bleed ya say????..Off to the Doc with you Don.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice pics brudder! Gotta bump the hand grenade bud.

Hey hows the DOG (noot you westy), is that D's creation?,,,og x headband? or vica versa. I should say... maybe a smoke report in a nut shell when ya feel like it?

The flu is some mean shit bru, hang in there


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 18, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice pics brudder! Gotta bump the hand grenade bud.
> 
> Hey hows the DOG (noot you westy), is that D's creation?,,,og x headband? or vica versa. I should say... maybe a smoke report in a nut shell when ya feel like it?
> 
> The flu is some mean shit bru, hang in there


Either you have small hands or that a big bud. Nice job.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Nose bleed ya say????..Off to the Doc with you Don.


 no biggie. its just a cold not a brain melting out job  


Highlanders cave said:


> Nice pics brudder! Gotta bump the hand grenade bud.
> 
> Hey hows the DOG (noot you westy), is that D's creation?,,,og x headband? or vica versa. I should say... maybe a smoke report in a nut shell when ya feel like it?
> 
> The flu is some mean shit bru, hang in there


 thank you kindly HC!!! yeah my dogs are doing just champion my man!







not had the pleasure of tasting it yet tho chief! and yes it is our friend in the Dam's work! 

reet am going to kill it or cure it with a couple of bongo's


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks peeps the prop is a heated one bout 8w i think. am bored out me skull sat in the house ill dont want to go n give it to me pals afore xmas or theyll chin me haha, cant drink and smokin makes me feel a bit iller. its a reet poor do
> 
> as for the colloidal silver, i did a bit of reading a while back, theres no guarantees with it, it will make your girl herm tho and from there i guess a herm sack back to the same gal will give you the chance of a male but also could throw out any of the other recessive traits. unless im mistaken. DST's your man to ask i think


i'm not really sure but i think ur supposed 2 use the pollen created on a different lady?

love the look of the dogs bro, nice and healthy


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 18, 2010)

made my self a smoke buddy today.... hes sensitive about his club foot


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2010)

single most defined snowman ive ever seen. nice work!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 18, 2010)

I thought of making a a thread for a snowman comp. But then I realised that would mean people would have to put the joint down and go outside. Lol i tried making an igloo but that's a whole different story.


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2010)

we aint got no snow where we are lots of ice but no snow lol, snow to the north, south, east and west but not here lmao. Still fucking cold like. I was gonna go down to london to seee my sister tomoz but we called it off cuz its so bad everywhere else lol


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 18, 2010)

the m1 and a1 down here was f++ked earlier for hours i wouldnt risk it bro, its madness


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2010)

we'd of gone a14, m11 but fuck risking getting stuck hours away from home


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 18, 2010)

That's never a fun situation


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

toons got about an inch !?!?!? was expecting 20, not like im going anywhere like haha


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 19, 2010)

Morning Fella', How you keepin Man?, taking it easy no duubt!


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice update Don, looking set for the next run. 

Having used natural herm flowers in the past for the fems I can't comment on the success of collodial silver. I know it's easy-ish to make, you use it before flower, and it's supposedly the tried and tested way of feminising. And I would always try and pollinate another plant.

That is an awesome snowman willy!!! I made one and it took me about 10 seconds, but I did cut a bit of wire and shape them to make glasses for him, going for the more educated snowman look, lmao. My wife made a little pc story about our last snowman...she is mad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

alreeet fella! am doing kanny tho ive been up since 7, i can almost breath out of both nostrils i think ive got the manflu on the run....

am just puttin the finishes to a jakey and ive irished up me morning coffee!! BOOOOM xbox is gonna get hammered today me thinks.

hows bout yourself!? trust your having a shtoney one!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

DST said:


> Nice update Don, looking set for the next run.
> 
> Having used natural herm flowers in the past for the fems I can't comment on the success of collodial silver. I know it's easy-ish to make, you use it before flower, and it's supposedly the tried and tested way of feminising. And I would always try and pollinate another plant.
> 
> That is an awesome snowman willy!!! I made one and it took me about 10 seconds, but I did cut a bit of wire and shape them to make glasses for him, going for the more educated snowman look, lmao. My wife made a little pc story about our last snowman...she is mad.


well i really need to get this defficiency/nute prob under control beforee the girls gget too far into flower or my yeild will suffer even further... 

im not in any rush to try and knock out males of things just yet, tho it would be nice i just havent got space to be feckin around with hermies everywhere. 

we never did get to see the snowmans story D!!? hint hint  hope your having a nice relaxing start to the sunday bru. i know i am


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreeet fella! am doing kanny tho ive been up since 7, i can almost breath out of both nostrils i think ive got the manflu on the run....
> 
> am just puttin the finishes to a jakey and ive irished up me morning coffee!! BOOOOM xbox is gonna get hammered today me thinks.
> 
> hows bout yourself!? trust your having a shtoney one!?


Tryin to keep it easy man, got alot of Fam. Visits to do, thats the snow just started here last night so got to get whatever running about done now before it get's Bad. Apart from, I'm fine mate, upping my stealth a wee bit for the odd unexpected Christmas visit. Going to be moving in the new year, lass is expecting in early summer and the good old toon is doing down hill. Time foe a change me thinks, and get my new set-up sorted out!

jambo:


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

morning donny mate, I thought bout dragoning up my morning tea today, thought about it lol. Still thinking lol.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 19, 2010)

One conformation that I Wont lol. Get it down ya tho Westy!


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

Green dragon in this case is 120 ml of everclear 95%alc by volume mixed with 7 grams of casey jones bud, left fore a month, shook every day. I had a few drops on my tongue and it made it numb lol then bout an hour laters i felt like id had 5 joints in a oner but it didnt get intense


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Tryin to keep it easy man, got alot of Fam. Visits to do, thats the snow just started here last night so got to get whatever running about done now before it get's Bad. Apart from, I'm fine mate, upping my stealth a wee bit for the odd unexpected Christmas visit. Going to be moving in the new year, lass is expecting in early summer and the good old toon is doing down hill. Time foe a change me thinks, and get my new set-up sorted out!
> 
> jambo:


 aye you never can be too stealthy eh, especially with family knocking about! congrats on the new yin if i hadnt already mentioned it!? 


mr west said:


> morning donny mate, I thought bout dragoning up my morning tea today, thought about it lol. Still thinking lol.


 dance with the devil!!! you know it makes sense. im on the brandy already, i dont think theres anything else like it when its shite weather, write off sunday!


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

lol. I added a ml of green dragon to my tea, seee how i go on that lol. Feel more nervouse than doing acid lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

A ml!?!?get stuck into it lad!!

[youtube]EEEzbFxEbB8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

sittin waiting to feel it and i wanna do more lol. Must be patient lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

aye i spose your right, thats my trouble see i cant pace myself with anything. id be in a dribbling mess after doing half the bottle. your tolerance is no doubt pretty high though


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah i thionk it is lol. Its the not smoking wile u wait im having trouble with lol. Oh well ill see in 20 mins or so lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

stoned from the belly up and the head down! should be an interesting afternoon, hope youve got the munch sorted! 

anyone seen any decent flicks? im thinking of knocking up some weed milk and having a wipe out


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 19, 2010)

Just been drooling over that Sk1 (purp) Pic you put up a good few pages back! Def my Pic Pick of the week Don! Did you get a smoke of it?


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2010)

Always a bit retarded when it comes to recommending films, but I guess if you are looking to take up the whole afternoon have a go on "Once Upon a Time in America"...long and good. lovely sound track as well.

Might as well find out what it's all aboot Mr West eh, I would give it cookie time though before sampling more, hahaha


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 19, 2010)

Is that an old De Niro Film D?


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2010)

aye, James Woods, De Niro, Joe Pesci and many more, Noodles and the Gang!


greenjambo said:


> Is that an old De Niro Film D?


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 19, 2010)

"The Informers" is the only movie Ive seen lately that I had to see again... Good for a stoned afternoon...


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;11lHeI6fq_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11lHeI6fq_0[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Just been drooling over that Sk1 (purp) Pic you put up a good few pages back! Def my Pic Pick of the week Don! Did you get a smoke of it?


 hell yeah, thats all ive been smoking since then man. 


DST said:


> Always a bit retarded when it comes to recommending films, but I guess if you are looking to take up the whole afternoon have a go on "Once Upon a Time in America"...long and good. lovely sound track as well.
> 
> Might as well find out what it's all aboot Mr West eh, I would give it cookie time though before sampling more, hahaha





greenjambo said:


> Is that an old De Niro Film D?





Marlowe said:


> "The Informers" is the only movie Ive seen lately that I had to see again... Good for a stoned afternoon...


 got it on the DL! at first i thought you meant amrican gangster so ive put that on as well as the informers. cheers!


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> stoned from the belly up and the head down! should be an interesting afternoon, hope youve got the munch sorted!
> 
> anyone seen any decent flicks? im thinking of knocking up some weed milk and having a wipe out


I watched skyliune the other day and it was pish, I wouldnt bother with that. Got inception to watch laters dunno bout that yet lol. Jez Clarkson the italian job was a good watch if u like cars n clarkson lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

aye i thought much the same about skyline it was just a poor mish mash of a few films. ill check out jezza, i do love the italian job. the special ed dvd has the cut scenes, theres a mental one where they bust into an ice rink and start well dancing but with cars its mad.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 19, 2010)

DST said:


> aye, James Woods, De Niro, Joe Pesci and many more, Noodles and the Gang!


Aye, its Quality mate!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2010)

Westy....was just watching some snowy footage of London on CNN. Smart choice to stay home

D that was random great movie though. Anything with de niro ya cant go wrong. Triv question for yall....what else is Woods known for around holly town? 

A couple of mvies that I stumbled upon in the last couple weeks if your in the mood for a comedy...There's something about Mary and Pineapple Express. Both very funny!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 19, 2010)

DST said:


> aye, James Woods, De Niro, Joe Pesci and many more, Noodles and the Gang!


yeah i liked that, good film. 

have fun with the green dragon westy


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

nearly 50 mins in and i feel something kreeping but still nothing deverstaing yet jus munching on biscuits at the mo.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2010)

For a romp, try _Gas_,, a 70's movie where a gas escapes and kills everyone over the age of 25 and you have a bunch of stoners running things. I saw it in '70 on some high quality acid and still remember most of the movie. It has been re-released recently...Showtime and it a fun trip.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

sup cof man! i looked it up 'Gas! -Or- It Became Necessary to Destroy the World in Order to Save It' the review look like its a riot. no chance of finding it torrent wise  might splash the /37 at amazon


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 19, 2010)

Let me know what you think about that... I kinda got a wierd taste in movies... Ive ask people sometimes if they have seen it and most havent even heard of it...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2010)

No takers on the James Woods triv question. I'm not talking about other movies that he has made. Here's a clue,,,,,it was eluded to in at least one scene in Once Upon a Time in America.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

hahah ive still got to watch em both! been lazy and stoned this after


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2010)

Smoking the broon me thinks...

EDIT Well De niro smoked Opium, and Woods was probably on the ching.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey there guy! Been busy man, twice i've been oot clearing damn snow before the big freeze the night and the pensioner neighbour's i have will be trapped indoors again! And my Preg. Lass can get her car out if needed! Funny thing was 5 mins after i started half a dozen other decent guy's came out and done their own patch's. except the Sausage Roll as you would say! Cock. Any way the guy who stay's straight over from me, as in the Fam. that would have noticed anything strange in my room, lights ect. A good Family man. popped over to borrow my spade and quietly asked "do you know any mates wi weed?" Hahaha, he had'nt a j for 8 day's! But more importantly he Deff. Doesnt know i grow or have been for........ Good stelth check!
I gave him a nice bit cured Chiesel and


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 19, 2010)

DST said:


> Smoking the broon me thinks...
> 
> EDIT Well De niro smoked Opium, and Woods was probably on the ching.


OK D help a yank out,,,"on the ching"

Don your avatar....WTF...STILL LMAO,,, I think I've seen her before


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 19, 2010)

hehehe hem, hes talking about his mate "charlie"


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 19, 2010)

gotcha las....no i'm bullshittin,i don't,,gonna have to help this poor stoner out a little more Las


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 19, 2010)

coke??? lmao

edit - i never realised that charlie was uk slang for it lol


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 19, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> coke??? lmao


OHHHHH now I gotcha...LOL,,,LOL,,, Thanks Las.
hemlocks not the sharpest toll in the shed...LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2010)

Answer to the triv question about Woods...Noot the fact that hes got an iq to go through the roof, but the fact that he has a rather freakishly big dick lol


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 19, 2010)

Doin a fookin night shift man! Oh! Its cold man. In a potra-cab. Just a security gig, on a site. Cash for Christmas n all man! Hope your sound having some swee ( but dry) dreams lol. Catch you l8r Don lol

jambo;>)


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 19, 2010)

Hang in there Jambo


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 19, 2010)

Cheers Hem. lol


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

Porto cabins in the snow, charlie, and James Wood's big dick, where am I? oh yeh, must be on Don's thread, hehe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 20, 2010)

wouldnt be the same without you guys ! nightshift in a portacabin must be grim in bonny snowdonia lad, hope your safely tucked up with a fatty by now!


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 20, 2010)

Morning mate, Sure am! Grim night lol. Last of the Yr. woooo! How you doing Don!


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wouldnt be the same without you guys ! nightshift in a portacabin must be grim in bonny snowdonia lad, hope your safely tucked up with a fatty by now!


u calling greenjambos mrs a fatty don??


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> u calling greenjambos mrs a fatty don??


Easy West lol. She will be soon tho' mate! ;>)
you were quick wi that one though Weast lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

lol im saying nothing now my mrs has got up lol


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 20, 2010)

Have a good one mate! Keep up the good work! Your efforts are amazing guy!


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no biggie. its just a cold not a brain melting out job
> 
> thank you kindly HC!!! yeah my dogs are doing just champion my man!
> 
> ...


pic bumpage


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 20, 2010)

Loving the DOG'S Westy! Like that greasey look, Lush!

jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks like the DOG's doo's!!! Morning islanders, hows tricks in the snow?


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 20, 2010)

No 3 Bad brother! The good old toon is freezing, no to bad wi the snow yet (Hillend gettin there's up there)! Just catchin up on Westy's Dog's there looking fine eh man!

jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

That's Don's DOGgies lad...lol 

Long night last night eh?



greenjambo said:


> No 3 Bad brother! The good old toon is freezing, no to bad wi the snow yet (Hillend gettin there's up there)! Just catchin up on Westy's Dog's there looking fine eh man!
> 
> jambo;>)


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 20, 2010)

DST said:


> That's Don's DOGgies lad...lol
> 
> Long night last night eh?


Thought he was just kenneling his the now? Aye real long mate lol
They'r looking Lush either way lol neeeeed sleeeeeep me thinks lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 20, 2010)

Hope ya dont mind me throwing this up on your thread but its not everyday you see a 6 lb plant. Thats one of FDD's Warlock. Thought it might be worth a peek


----------



## rasclot (Dec 20, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hope ya dont mind me throwing this up on your thread but its not everyday you see a 6 lb plant. Thats one of FDD's Warlock. Thought it might be worth a peek


now thats wot im talkin about!!!!! shes a beut!!!!! love it!!!ras


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 20, 2010)

I liked his 'Tree-House grow', but yeah nice Snap! Amazing Plant, better go Rep. him lol
Not 1 bad leaf!


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

oh to have the weather to grow like that...my outdoor attempt, although producing lovely looking plants, just didn't have the fattness due to our crap Northern Hemisphere climate!! Next year please can we have some nice weather like we are supposed to get in the summer...here's me thinking global warming would be good for o/d growing, just produces more rain though.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah thats some tree alright! if only we had the climate eh! global warming as you say, just making it warmer/rainier for longer. then baltic winters. need to get to canada ASAP


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah thats some tree alright! if only we had the climate eh! global warming as you say, just making it warmer/rainier for longer. then baltic winters. need to get to canada ASAP


bollocks!!!! you need to come to the USA!!!! down south where its warm all year long
I know we look like a thrid world country these days,, but we're comin back


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 20, 2010)

hahaha emigrating to the usa costs if you aint got skills they looking for man. costs a lot... canada is practically still british empire


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 20, 2010)

America is way easier to get in than Canada... We'll take your talented and your dummies... You have to have an education or a job or be enrolled in school to get into Canada... No room for a High Plains Drifter like myself!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 20, 2010)

Ontario man, english speaking very very friendly, the parliment in Ottawa make ya feel right at home, canal through the city lots of ice skating in the winter out door markets just a real fun city,,,,,Quebec, french speaking, generally downright unfriendly and Montreal is a dump for the most part, pretty filthy. On a clear day from top of the mountain here ya can see the sun glinting off some of the buildings though its over 100 miles away. Lot of concerts up there in my day brudder haha prolly better than 30 in that city alone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 20, 2010)

damn that some piece marlowe! nice. last i checked US immigration required a sponsor and a lump sum of like $25K maybe i got it wrong!?


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 20, 2010)

r u still not allowed in if u been done for weed? just wondered if they lapsed the laws now its de-criminalised???


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

Until recently we could send a guy to Canada, and as long as he had the correct paperwork in advance, prepped by a lawyer, they would get 6 a month business working visa. ABSOLUTELY IMPOSSIBLE in America, if you are European. Canada is changing somewhat and we are having hassles now with visas - not helped by dumb ass contractors who decide they want to go to the US for Thanks Giving and discover when coming back to Canada that the rules have changed and they can't get a working visa anymore...fukin dick head....and even after he was told not to.

Now heres something for all you Shermans and Southern boys in the US, you can waltz into The Netherlands, with a bit of cash put a deposit on an apartment/ house, you got yourself an address and a place to live, nip down to the tax office and pick yourself up a tax number. Jump on the tram back up to central station (if you are in the Dam) Pop into the KvK and register yourself a little business - called an Eenmanszaak - then off you go to work. Or open up a shop  or do whatever you want to do...paperwork all handed to you there and then. Stroll into a bank, address, company name, registration number, "oh, you want a bank account shir? Well yesh we can help you widge jat! Oh and you have all you paperwork, oh we do love yoush Americansh, yesh, and when we speak English we often shound like yoush ash well...bang, few days later you got a bank card (you already have an account number given to you there and then), and most of them come with a 2k overdraft...Now beat that for easy fekkin peasy!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

Sounds easy wen u say it like that lmao


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 20, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> bollocks!!!! you need to come to the USA!!!! down south where its warm all year long
> I know we look like a thrid world country these days,, but we're comin back


Exactly! In a nut-shell Don!


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 20, 2010)

DST said:


> Until recently we could send a guy to Canada, and as long as he had the correct paperwork in advance, prepped by a lawyer, they would get 6 a month business working visa. ABSOLUTELY IMPOSSIBLE in America, if you are European. Canada is changing somewhat and we are having hassles now with visas - not helped by dumb ass contractors who decide they want to go to the US for Thanks Giving and discover when coming back to Canada that the rules have changed and they can't get a working visa anymore...fukin dick head....and even after he was told not to.
> 
> Now heres something for all you Shermans and Southern boys in the US, you can waltz into The Netherlands, with a bit of cash put a deposit on an apartment/ house, you got yourself an address and a place to live, nip down to the tax office and pick yourself up a tax number. Jump on the tram back up to central station (if you are in the Dam) Pop into the KvK and register yourself a little business - called an Eenmanszaak - then off you go to work. Or open up a shop  or do whatever you want to do...paperwork all handed to you there and then. Stroll into a bank, address, company name, registration number, "oh, you want a bank account shir? Well yesh we can help you widge jat! Oh and you have all you paperwork, oh we do love yoush Americansh, yesh, and when we speak English we often shound like yoush ash well...bang, few days later you got a bank card (you already have an account number given to you there and then), and most of them come with a 2k overdraft...Now beat that for easy fekkin peasy!!


Classic speach D. Gonna be having an early one the night. Lot's of wrapping to do, no Deck's included lol. Catch you manyana friend.

jambo;>)


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 20, 2010)

DST said:


> Until recently we could send a guy to Canada, and as long as he had the correct paperwork in advance, prepped by a lawyer, they would get 6 a month business working visa. ABSOLUTELY IMPOSSIBLE in America, if you are European. Canada is changing somewhat and we are having hassles now with visas - not helped by dumb ass contractors who decide they want to go to the US for Thanks Giving and discover when coming back to Canada that the rules have changed and they can't get a working visa anymore...fukin dick head....and even after he was told not to.
> 
> Now heres something for all you Shermans and Southern boys in the US, you can waltz into The Netherlands, with a bit of cash put a deposit on an apartment/ house, you got yourself an address and a place to live, nip down to the tax office and pick yourself up a tax number. Jump on the tram back up to central station (if you are in the Dam) Pop into the KvK and register yourself a little business - called an Eenmanszaak - then off you go to work. Or open up a shop  or do whatever you want to do...paperwork all handed to you there and then. Stroll into a bank, address, company name, registration number, "oh, you want a bank account shir? Well yesh we can help you widge jat! Oh and you have all you paperwork, oh we do love yoush Americansh, yesh, and when we speak English we often shound like yoush ash well...bang, few days later you got a bank card (you already have an account number given to you there and then), and most of them come with a 2k overdraft...Now beat that for easy fekkin peasy!!


Blimey its that easy?!!!! With having no weed for xmas im packing me bags as we speak lol


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 20, 2010)

OK DOn I'll be ya sponser, You'll be my horticulture consulant..LOL... for a top secret project...employed strait away..


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 20, 2010)

DST said:


> Until recently we could send a guy to Canada, and as long as he had the correct paperwork in advance, prepped by a lawyer, they would get 6 a month business working visa. ABSOLUTELY IMPOSSIBLE in America, if you are European. Canada is changing somewhat and we are having hassles now with visas - not helped by dumb ass contractors who decide they want to go to the US for Thanks Giving and discover when coming back to Canada that the rules have changed and they can't get a working visa anymore...fukin dick head....and even after he was told not to.
> 
> 
> Now heres something for all you Shermans and Southern boys in the US, you can waltz into The Netherlands, with a bit of cash put a deposit on an apartment/ house, you got yourself an address and a place to live, nip down to the tax office and pick yourself up a tax number. Jump on the tram back up to central station (if you are in the Dam) Pop into the KvK and register yourself a little business - called an Eenmanszaak - then off you go to work. Or open up a shop  or do whatever you want to do...paperwork all handed to you there and then. Stroll into a bank, address, company name, registration number, "oh, you want a bank account shir? Well yesh we can help you widge jat! Oh and you have all you paperwork, oh we do love yoush Americansh, yesh, and when we speak English we often shound like yoush ash well...bang, few days later you got a bank card (you already have an account number given to you there and then), and most of them come with a 2k overdraft...Now beat that for easy fekkin peasy!!


word?that easy


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

in a nutshell, if you got a bit of cash to get a legit address, yes.

It means you can not work as an employee for anyone else, and you are not entitled to social benefits, that comes later the longer you stay. What you basically become is self employed.



shishkaboy said:


> word?that easy


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 20, 2010)

I had no Idea DST...That sucks,,, fuckin people flyin planes into buildings,,makes goverment do stupid shit in the name of National security...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2010)

well ill be damned, if id known it was that easy.... just need a business, if i didnt sort that ourt before i got there id be dealing fulltime and bounced out the country fast no doubt or in trouble with some gangstar types... have to say tho, id much rather a warmer climate haha.

and hemlock brother id be there in a heartbeat. my girl wont leave her folks which is a right pain in the backside. i cant see why people stay in this country working for a pittance for the skills they have. you could be in any country earning a pittance, but have a wicked tan.  

well peeps im working from home today, gotta get my arse down the toon pick up some last minute presents (should be hell no doubt) but ive got me a stack of blunts and im set to go! out of interest i bought a pack of purple haze wraps, now ive not had purp haze but i am willing to wager it doesnt taste like this.....

have a good one peeps!


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2010)

Purple flavour papers lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 21, 2010)

Shopping is my favorite thing to do....NOT!!!!!! Good luck, thinking I'll be doing the same,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Was going tooo goooo shooooopingggg but I got high


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey guy! How's it! Been on sause for past 3 day's, not much smoking getting don lol, just doing the rounds bro! Hope all's lush bro!

jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2010)

oooh, th eonly purple haze I have smoked was out door stuff and it was ruff as arses....that's all you use to get in the Dam that was purple. IN fact not many people sell purple weed.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 21, 2010)

DST said:


> oooh, th eonly purple haze I have smoked was out door stuff and it was ruff as arses....that's all you use to get in the Dam that was purple. IN fact not many people sell purple weed.


Not ma Purp Chiesel anyway! ;>) alright D. Just spreadin some love before I get the heed doon! Some good old Rab C's on the box, hitting the nest, fat one in hand like lol. Talk soon!
Stopped in to say HIGH m8. Had a goo wee peeve for you the day Sir! So smoked little lol Know what you mean by the 2 dont mix well,but small dose's are great lol. l8r bro!

jambo;>)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2010)

random xmas celebration yesterday, those of you that visit this shambolic excuse for a journal will remember some close pals of mine were pinched a awhile back resulting in the loss of my cheese/pscyho cut from the fairy...

well long story short they had 150 legal E's 16 real ons a lump of mdma maybe 2 grams ish 4 oz of beautifully cured psychosis, 20 plants 4 weeks from finishing and about 35-40 rooted cuts, he was fiddling the eleccy too. when it all came down to it judge gave em 40 weeks suspended 3 month tagged 150 hours community blowback. no fine. said seeing as your in loads of debt theres no point fining you. 

they were exctatic. it did look like thhey might go down but it seems the police actually put in a good word for them saying they werent your average crims

thanks for all the visits peeps, a merry xmas to you all! think im going to relax in the bath with a drink maybe even a little jakey.....


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice result indeed. They got to be more than happy with that. And the police putting in a nice word, now that's a Heineken moment if ever I heard eh one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2010)

i know it was bonkers the judge looked at the pictures and was like hmmm i see its a very sophisticated setup we thought uh oh! but it was fine they dropped the intent to supplyh charges as there was no evidance of supply... good result . they thought prison was imminent. this fellas got some stones but he looked feared i tell you

it was funny tho going round to see them on the nigtht we all had to cram into a tiny upstair bedroom to smoke cos the blokes were coming at some point to fit the tag.


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

good news don bet hes happy as shit. Normaly its all doom and gloom this time of year lol. nice one


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey there stoners! Hope to hell it never happens to anyone, but if ever your pinched, take careful consideration with everything that you say to the pigs (meaning dont be a dick) cause at least in my experience thats rather important to the judge and they will take that shit into consideration. Talk to them like you know the judge will be reading the transcript as he's deciding how hard he's going to throw the book at you. 

Stoned to the bone,,,,,2 rips off my bong of that sativa Q and I can barely type this nonsense


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2010)

aye they are made up about it. i tell you it makes me feel a lot easier bout what i got going...

cocktails for lunch today i think.. opted for a cherry wine with amerretto and coke. pint of. ITS CHRISTMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

[youtube]A2EOZHuBRdc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice hair cuts and beards...LOL...1974...LOL...what time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there stoners! Hope to hell it never happens to anyone, but if ever your pinched, take careful consideration with everything that you say to the pigs (meaning dont be a dick) cause at least in my experience thats rather important to the judge and they will take that shit into consideration. Talk to them like you know the judge will be reading the transcript as he's deciding how hard he's going to throw the book at you.
> 
> Stoned to the bone,,,,,2 rips off my bong of that sativa Q and I can barely type this nonsense



word HC fighting with the popo only leads to one thing. the times ive had dealings with them theyve been so shocked that i can converse with them instead of gobbing off at them n griefing them. throws them a right curve ball when this big skinhead bloke turns out to be a nice polite chap.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2010)

sup hemlad! i sometimes wish id been born earlier the 70's musically were arguably the best musical years of all time well or at least since yohan Bach rocked up to the old joanna


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup hemlad! i sometimes wish id been born earlier the 70's musically were arguably the best musical years of all time well or at least since yohan Bach rocked up to the old joanna


So true Don Mate, So true,,all tucked in are ya...Any relief in site weather speaking,

Was listening to Churchill earlier
What fuckin awsome quotes, Churchill would Kill me me if he knew I used the words awsome in the same sentence as he...Forgive me Sir May you RIP

"Broadly speaking, the short words are the best, and the old words best of all. "

"He has all of the virtues I dislike and none of the vices I admire"


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 24, 2010)

Morning Don, how's it mate! Glad to say got all my Xmas responsibility's done hahaha how responsible do i sound! lol
Just making sure youve been for the Flu jag. Its a Killer for OLD folk's that Flu man! Get in the wheelchair n get doon to the Doc. He will help you wi that!!!!! Lol
Catch up wi you later mate! Got Some trimming to do! 

jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2010)

Wishing you and your Donny a Merry Xmas and a very Merry Hogmanay. Hope you were good and santa brings you lots of nice toys, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2010)

well guys thanks for the visits and well wishes!

im off for xmas round one at the lasses folks no smoking for two days....

hope everyone has a great time! however they celebrate! eat, drink and be flatulent!!! 

might be time for port...


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> random xmas celebration yesterday, those of you that visit this shambolic excuse for a journal will remember some close pals of mine were pinched a awhile back resulting in the loss of my cheese/pscyho cut from the fairy...
> 
> well long story short they had 150 legal E's 16 real ons a lump of mdma maybe 2 grams ish 4 oz of beautifully cured psychosis, 20 plants 4 weeks from finishing and about 35-40 rooted cuts, he was fiddling the eleccy too. when it all came down to it judge gave em 40 weeks suspended 3 month tagged 150 hours community blowback. no fine. said seeing as your in loads of debt theres no point fining you.
> 
> ...


This is a great journal Don! All the best when it comes to yourself and your's too!

jambo;>)


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 24, 2010)

greeting chaps  

same 2 u guys have a good one 

Las


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas Don.
Merry Christmas to all me friends here on RIU


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> This is a great journal Don! All the best when it comes to yourself and your's too!
> jambo;>)





las fingerez said:


> greeting chaps
> same 2 u guys have a good one
> Las





Hemlock said:


> Merry Christmas Don.
> Merry Christmas to all me friends here on RIU





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone



well guys n gals, thanks for the festive wishes! and the same goes out to all you and your fam! after doing 2 xmasses 2 days running i have decided and informed both sets of family that i will be having my own xmas at home next year. anyone that wishes to visit can but i am not leaving the house next year. whats that i hear you say 'I'm A Scrooge'.......so be it. 

my girls fam argued over her mother not having the parsnips cooked, put them on and overcooked the rest of the dinner only to find the parsnips were too soft, so nobody got any. her brothers GF got a £300+ guess handbag & matching purse then promptly said, i dont like it. taking it back. her brother got a £600 Ipad opened it and said oh.... this isnt an iphone, take it back. my GF starts welling up her mother has a few tears. i tried my hardest not to say anything or have any expression on my face. i could not believe it. 

next year im going to volunteer to work in the soup kitchen and hand out beer n joints to peeps that have nothing and appreciate what little they have. 

my girls are looking kanny if a little yellow in places. update at some point soon....

hope everyone has a great new year! 

donaldeezer scrooge.

X


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 26, 2010)

next year im going to volunteer to work in the soup kitchen and hand out beer n joints to peeps that have nothing and appreciate what little they have

I think I'm with ya on that Don. I'll do the same


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2010)

man i just cant be chewed with the financial trappings of xmas. you stress everyone else does then come the big day they dont appreciate shit. it really bugs me. 

very commendable Hem, helping those less fortunate out of the goodness of your heart is true wealth in my humble opinion


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorry u wasnt full of festive cheers and overwhelmed by the good will of people. I got a tkmax gift card for christmas lol it wasnt a next gift card but i dunt care lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2010)

I had a magic Xmas, me, the wife, and all my best mates (the hareem, my grinder, my special box, and of course my BONG!!!) lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a special box lmao, bet urs is prettier than mine lol, mines covered in grapheti lol


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2010)

it's an old plastic lunch box....possible thread! "Show us your Special Box", ahahaha



mr west said:


> I have a special box lmao, bet urs is prettier than mine lol, mines covered in grapheti lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2010)

Mine glistens in the light like morning frost... full of piss n vinegar! I've had a couple of nice boxes.am fucking lashed in the pub. Theres city fans abroad.... brave.


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Mine glistens in the light like morning frost... full of piss n vinegar! I've had a couple of nice boxes.am fucking lashed in the pub. Theres city fans abroad.... brave.


your never pissed in the pub are ya lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey Don how goes it bro! You should def have xmas at your house next year, thats what I did yesterday and it was prolly the best crimbo in a long time. I ended up with my grandparents home after they died and this big ole house has a history of family gatherings so I think I started a new tradition,,xmas at my place.

And the soup kitchen thing is def a good karma gig. My ex and her mom and my kids have done that several times on dif holidays


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 26, 2010)

All the best M8, like I said gonna be a busy week 4 me, but i'll be keeping an eye out for a p.m fae you ;>)
Your friend 
jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry about the result yesterday bru. Hope yer heids alright the day. Peace, DST


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh Aye,, Donny Boy,,Hope you're well lad..did ya have a good time at the Game or match???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 27, 2010)

We just didn't come alive till we were 2 nil down.
I'm absolutely fubar. multiple beans.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> We just didn't come alive till we were 2 nil down.
> I'm absolutely fubar. multiple beans.


Hang on there buddy...It ain't easy to be fan...its tuff stuff


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 28, 2010)

sorry bro, ur playing good and so are we esp at home


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 28, 2010)

Hows it going bro, just followed subs directions to the letter and made some full melt bubble hash. At least I think it will be full melt as I haven't tried any yet! Very very light colored!! All my jars will be empty after today so I'm hoping it will be smokable by tomorrow lol. No biggie, got a couple of oz of Q heasdstash that Im drying now. Just went to see if the seed fairy had stopped by today, but no such luck. Maybe tomorrow lol!

Well just had to check in to see if your still kicking my friend. Take care


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hows it going bro, just followed subs directions to the letter and made some full melt bubble hash. At least I think it will be full melt as I haven't tried any yet! Very very light colored!! All my jars will be empty after today so I'm hoping it will be smokable by tomorrow lol. No biggie, got a couple of oz of Q heasdstash that Im drying now. Just went to see if the seed fairy had stopped by today, but no such luck. Maybe tomorrow lol!
> 
> Well just had to check in to see if your still kicking my friend. Take care


maybe its the weather and backlog why the seed fairys so late lol;l


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 28, 2010)

The optimist that I am says it's going to be tomorrow


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> The optimist that I am says it's going to be tomorrow


yeah over night all the snows gonna melt and thaw the wings of the fairy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2010)

im just about to send her on her merry way.. foggy out mind!

how is the full melt then HC?? brain meltingly good? off to see harry plopper today with some peeps gonna get good and baked first.

tents still looking a bit yellow for my liking ive given a few feeds of the bat poop now and a couple are pulling round. the DOGs are starting to plump. my girl has taken the digicam for xmas shenanigans so no pics still


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah I cant find my camera so no pics for a while here either. I'll be sure to let you know how the bubble is.

Have a good one!


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2010)

morning hc its warmin up here lol, all of 6 degrees c but thats not freezing lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 29, 2010)

Hows it going Mr West. Was out of coffee when I got up this morning...thats a no no for sure. Just got back with a lb of fresh ground and a glazed. Sampling the bubble, yowzers it def next level shit one toke so far and I'm liking it. 

Heat spell here too lol 25 F, got some more trimmings out in the barn but I think I'll put them in the freezer lol

Just had another hit...its full melt for sure, lots dif than the hash I made last month. Yield was lower but that was to be expected quality appears to be worth the lower yield. I have a harvest coming up next week of around 3/4 lb of bb. Guess whose making some blue bubble


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2010)

sounds like corking stuff HC buddy, bout 3c here today, im not impressed i got 2 buses to the bloody cinema got there waited in the queue for 20 mins then when i was about half way to the front it sold out. 2hour round trip for nowt.


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2010)

cant u order ur cinimar tickets on line and just pick them up wen u go to watch the flick?. Im smoking some imported polum today lol, jelouse of the full melt. gonna dedicate some bud to make some wen i have some next lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds like corking stuff HC buddy, bout 3c here today, im not impressed i got 2 buses to the bloody cinema got there waited in the queue for 20 mins then when i was about half way to the front it sold out. 2hour round trip for nowt.


Oh that fuckin sucks...
sup Don, so u stayin in the rest of the day....
I be gettin ready to make some washin machine hash myself today...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah you can and we will be on friday! dont want a repeat of today....

im taking it easy on the smoke i have to go out for my mother in laws birthday tonight. 

aye full melt does sound the muts nuts but to be honest the every micron grade hash took me to school.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah you can and we will be on friday! dont want a repeat of today....
> 
> im taking it easy on the smoke i have to go out for my mother in laws birthday tonight.
> 
> aye full melt does sound the muts nuts but to be honest the every micron grade hash took me to school.


Maybe a good idea with the mother in law,,, they always look at me with the rye eye..LOL...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Oh that fuckin sucks...
> sup Don, so u stayin in the rest of the day....
> I be gettin ready to make some washin machine hash myself today...


the lassy is coming to pick me up after work. cant smoke so im xboxing for a bit. gotta shave and iron a shirt tho, not my6 strong suit..... enjoy your hash lad!


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2010)

Good luck with the outlaws tonight Don!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2010)

just so long as theres nee parsnips on the menu...... i got her chocolates. no chance of her not liking chocs is there!?!?!?!?

cheers


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just so long as theres nee parsnips on the menu...... i got her chocolates. no chance of her not liking chocs is there!?!?!?!?
> 
> cheers


LOL, maybe, but probably not from you...LOL,,Just kiddin...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey brudder what a drag with the movies, huh? Lot of wasted time,,,on a bus and in line, yikes lol.

Wasn't really able to enjoy my high this morning, gas man came and spent a couple of hours working on the furnace. Got a fresh cup of coffee and a fresh bowl of full melt, just sitting down to enjoy them both,,, here goes!!

Catch ya later!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just so long as theres nee parsnips on the menu...... i got her chocolates. no chance of her not liking chocs is there!?!?!?!?
> 
> cheers


 unless she's diabetic lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2010)

hahaha no she loved them. my girls fam would get on better with each other if they didnt constantly do each others head in...... 

and HC , as the old adage goes. good things come to those that ......... wait, what!? errrr


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2010)

growing old is mandetory but growing up is optional lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2010)

mornin all! all of you that are into hip hop, i suggest rollin a fatty and set to with this tune

[youtube]QjGn0tf80U4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice tune Don, good use of the hook and he cleverly uses the lyrics of others but not in a , "oh I just stole your lyrics sort of way!!"


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2010)

Morning don mate, how grows it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2010)

@dst yeah i wish my brain had ideas like lets make a kool new song out of other songs.

mornin westy lad, growing ok at the minute am just on learning/fighting with converting mobile phone video into something i can upload here. still not too sure on how ill manage that bit either. 

anyone know how?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 30, 2010)

What format is the mobile phone video?

As to ideas about putting lots of songs together, even if you have the ideas, you could be like my flatmate who tends to make a lot of music which all sounds, well it sounds shit! Heard him trying to mix up some of mt edens music, didn't have the heart to tell him to pipe down and leave it to the experts.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2010)

think it'll be pictures only..... what a fanny on. why dont smartphones record in a video format that every pc has like avi or divx surely thats a no brainer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> What format is the mobile phone video?


3gp 

ive had 3 different converters so far one wanted to watermark the vid the other failed to install properly and the third says status fail. hahah


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2010)

does it load into Windows movie maker? what is the file name .???


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 30, 2010)

I've always used xilisoft software to fantastic success.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2010)

DST said:


> does it load into Windows movie maker? what is the file name .???


 alarmingly no it doesnt. its .3gp 


tip top toker said:


> I've always used xilisoft software to fantastic success.


 ill get it on the dl cheers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2010)

so ive got zilisoft and its a bit confusing to the novice. all i need is a simple converter drag one file in select the output extension and a convert option this shouldnt be this hard


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2010)

cucusoft not do it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2010)

wont convert 3gp


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 30, 2010)

sweet tune bro,not a massive fan of sway but that tune is alright  u like the uk rappers skinny man, giggs etc?

edit how could i forget killa kellalol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 30, 2010)

I would say nanananananananana look at silly don, but i downloaded a copy of xilisoft 3gp converter and can't even get the bastard to install


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> cucusoft not do it?


it should do, i have done 3gpp vids on there before


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2010)

Sup las, not big on many UK rappers I'm into Stig as he's a local and syntax etc but can't really stand the whole London scene, all wannabe gangsters. And that gigs fella's flow is like setting concrete. Bout as interesting too haha. 

I've given up on vids ill try again with the digicam that might be in a suitable format. But then again I could just take pics then......


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sup las, not big on many UK rappers I'm into Stig as he's a local and syntax etc but can't really stand the whole London scene, all wannabe gangsters. And that gigs fella's flow is like setting concrete. Bout as interesting too haha.
> 
> I've given up on vids ill try again with the digicam that might be in a suitable format. But then again I could just take pics then......


try anyvideoconverter thats what i use for like any video really convert to like any fomat too
http://www.any-video-converter.com/


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 30, 2010)

try installing k-lite codec pack? that has the codecs so it can understand the language of the .3gp file (thats how i understand it, may be wrong)

yeah giggs is a bit slow but i like a few of his tunes lol. like plan b's old stuff, not the singing girly crap lmao

edit - http://download.cnet.com/K-Lite-Mega-Codec-Pack/3000-13632_4-10794603.html


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey Donny, have a great night tha night lad. All the best to you on Hogmanay. Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2010)

shishkaboy said:


> try anyvideoconverter thats what i use for like any video really convert to like any fomat too
> http://www.any-video-converter.com/


 kool thanks man im going to have another bash at it but today i am getting wrecked im shooting at fitting 3 drunks into one day!!! gonna have an aerreto trebble for breaky a bong rip then off to see harry plopper, home lunch drink then maybe a sleep afore heading out to a meal with peeps tonight that should soak up drunk #2 and ive got the sniff for drunk 3. if im not in a state by 12 there's something severley wrong.


las fingerez said:


> try installing k-lite codec pack? that has the codecs so it can understand the language of the .3gp file (thats how i understand it, may be wrong)
> 
> yeah giggs is a bit slow but i like a few of his tunes lol. like plan b's old stuff, not the singing girly crap lmao
> 
> edit - http://download.cnet.com/K-Lite-Mega-Codec-Pack/3000-13632_4-10794603.html


 ive got the k-lite codec pack and the extra bits.  

on the rap ting see, now i really like plan B's crooner album hi's rapping was ish at best really, but apparently the next album is going to be totaLLY DIFFERENT AGAIN SO NWHO KNOWS OOPS . 


DST said:


> Hey Donny, have a great night tha night lad. All the best to you on Hogmanay. Peace, DST


 alreet D bruski you know im having it large today!!! hope you n yours have a smasher too lad. 

im celebrating without the mrs as she's being a grumpy cow. has decided shes not going to the meal that was her idea in the first place cos she doesnt like the people were going with !?!?! honestly sometimes i wish gadgees had fannies then we wouldnt have to deal with lasses and their fucking issues. 


a happy new year to all! ( im off to look at cheap all in weeks in spain for next xmas/new year. 1 ticket only.......


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2010)

ah well, i am sure it will all work out. you'll have her on the blower at the doors crying and telling you how she wished she was there....

we've been discussing a warm xmas and new year for next year in all lad, sounds like a plan!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool thanks man im going to have another bash at it but today i am getting wrecked im shooting at fitting 3 drunks into one day!!! gonna have an aerreto trebble for breaky a bong rip then off to see harry plopper, home lunch drink then maybe a sleep afore heading out to a meal with peeps tonight that should soak up drunk #2 and ive got the sniff for drunk 3. if im not in a state by 12 there's something severley wrong.
> 
> ive got the k-lite codec pack and the extra bits.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2010)

damn straight i know she will. ill not be answering im refusing to let my nye be wrecked by her being a divvy. id bet you a pound to a bag of sand she'll pop an egg next week and apologise. so fuck it im out on the wreck. 

you thinking SA ? im thinking spain on my budget haha tho ive time to save i might book something extravagant see how much a flight out to the states is.

anyway enough of my bollocks see you all next year!


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2010)

hey donny hope u have a fun an stuff toight. I shall be burning stuff in a fire pit tonight lmao


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you thinking SA ? im thinking spain on my budget haha tho ive time to save i might book something extravagant see how much a flight out to the states is.


Come on. There are enough 600 members to keep your pipe full during your stay. We could start a Club 600 travel guide.


cof


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy new year me old china


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy new year Bro Don..Have a good one


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 31, 2010)

WTF she didn't want to go to the dinner that was her idea???? fuck all.. Have a good night Donny,
Stay safe, Party Hard, 
If ya come to the states your welcome to stay with me Lad..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 31, 2010)

Haha hey bro we the same ish going on. What makes it more funny is I just read this after posting my woman problems too

Sounds like you have things dialed in for proper new years eve celebration, have a good time tonght my friend catch ya on the flipside


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2010)

mr west said:


> hey donny hope u have a fun an stuff toight. I shall be burning stuff in a fire pit tonight lmao


 wish i was bro just chillin by the fire, its tyhe simple things eh. have a good one lad 


curious old fart said:


> Come on. There are enough 600 members to keep your pipe full during your stay. We could start a Club 600 travel guide.
> 
> cof


 man i did a tour few years before i started growing, did cali to bc canada, it was amazing. you dont know how much i wish i could do it now.


oscaroscar said:


> Happy new year me old china


 happy new year osc man?!


Hemlock said:


> Happy new year Bro Don..Have a good one


 you too hem lad! 


Hemlock said:


> WTF she didn't want to go to the dinner that was her idea???? fuck all.. Have a good night Donny,
> Stay safe, Party Hard,
> If ya come to the states your welcome to stay with me Lad..


 man lifes too short not to spend it with like folks man! appreciate the offer bro man i wish id known all you guys before i did that trip, we met a whole lot of kool peeps but not the likes of you guys. have a good one whatever you may do!


Highlanders cave said:


> Haha hey bro we the same ish going on. What makes it more funny is I just read this after posting my woman problems too
> duuuuude she txt like 15 mins back to say she was coming out and it was all good. hahah ive drunk as much as i can stand hahah she aint gonna be happy lmao but when is she hahaah birds eh lol
> Sounds like you have things dialed in for proper new years eve celebration, have a good time tonght my friend catch ya on the flipside


 dialed in nailed down and sealed tight im done in now hahah, ill worry bout it tomorrow. ive defrosated the bacon its all good!!!

i walked into toon and lo and behold knowing ppeeps like i do hah i bumped into some oldskool friends my mrs may go nuts but i could care less in this state hahah 

im to wrecked to visit everyones threads so uill say good new year to you all may it be peaceful un cataclismic and shtoney. god bless one an all! im off to do mesen a damage.....


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 31, 2010)

merry new year bro  hope u have a good one. got some little fellas in the end hehehe


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 31, 2010)

wishing u a prosperous new year  x


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> wishing u a prosperous new year  x


you too prov hun have a good one


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 1, 2011)

All the best matey! Hope the new year bring you some lush rewards and plenty of them lol!

jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Don me kanny Geordie lad!! All the best for the year bru, hope you had a good one.

DST


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 1, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Come on. There are enough 600 members to keep your pipe full during your stay. We could start a Club 600 travel guide.
> 
> 
> cof


prolly could get a cross country tour just on riu hookups


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks for all the wishes peeps, may 2011 bring us all health wealth and happiness! im so long overdue a bloody update... later this morning when i dont feel like a kicked in bag of shite. 

i was so wrecked that i actually had muscles in the restaurant. I CANT STAND THEM!?!?!?!? horrible sea snots.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks for all the wishes peeps, may 2011 bring us all health wealth and happiness! im so long overdue a bloody update... later this morning when i dont feel like a kicked in bag of shite.
> 
> i was so wrecked that i actually had muscles in the restaurant. I CANT STAND THEM!?!?!?!? horrible sea snots.


and u ate em too?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2011)

yup... i still cant quite believe it myself.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2011)

sea snott, hahaha. I love muscles, Zeeuwse Mosselen!!! delicious. Happy Twee-11 mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2011)

apparently i was a riot to watch trying to eat them with a spoon and knife.... same to yourself D bru


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2011)

hahaha!! You use an empty shell to eat em, makes for a perfect pincer.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> apparently i was a riot to watch trying to eat them with a spoon and knife.... same to yourself D bru


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2011)

aaaahhh i see. not that ill ever be eating them again. hopefully.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks for all the wishes peeps, may 2011 bring us all health wealth and happiness! im so long overdue a bloody update... later this morning when i dont feel like a kicked in bag of shite.
> 
> i was so wrecked that i actually had muscles in the restaurant. I CANT STAND THEM!?!?!?!? horrible sea snots.


Oh DOn LMAO SEa snots.....
Feel better my friend...
Yeah I'm a bit overdue for an update my self.
I'm going down to take some Pics Now.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 2, 2011)

Booze munchies put weed munchies to shame all day lol. Mornin buddy look forward to your pics!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 2, 2011)

OK Don My pics are up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2011)

well the situation is, my girl has brought the cam ive charged it and taken a load of pretty snaps but can i balls get the card reader to bloody work. the usb for the camera is long gone so for now ill upload a couple of shots from my phone. anyway real update tomorrow it seems...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2011)

all shots of the DOG's

this last one is the xmas card an uncle sent the rest of us this year. 







the present that went with it.... well its a photo of his arse with his balls hanging out printed onto a mousemat. they went to everyone. co workers family and friends.


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2011)

doggys looking fine, unlike ur uncle lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2011)

yeah he's a special kinda guy


----------



## Marlowe (Jan 3, 2011)

Your Uncle should is inspirational to me! I have tons of photos like this... (mostly from trying to make my girl laugh)... Never even thought of sending out for xmas! thank god my birthday is comin up caus I cant wait til next year


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2011)

inspirational is one word for it marlowe!! youve got all year to scheme up something awesome!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 3, 2011)

Look at the hairs on those girls,,,they are going to be some chunky ass bitches!!! You must have to keep your humidity down they look gooey as all get out.Can't wait to see the other pics, cause those are impressive.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks hc yeah i should get the dehumidifier in there actually think ill do that now. thanks for the reminder ive been meaning too a while


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 3, 2011)

Mornin Don,
Boy your plants Look Great,,,How long till harvest


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 3, 2011)

I just showed your dog to my dog and all she could do was tuck her tail between her legs and hold her head in shame...you have some healthy looking wenches...very nice


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2011)

well im not a 100% but another 2 weeks ish hopin they swell up a bit more. im giving them alternate feeds with bloombastic /purple max & gravity and pk 13/14


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I just showed your dog to my dog and all she could do was tuck her tail between her legs and hold her head in shame...you have some healthy looking wenches...very nice
> 
> 
> cof


 much obliged cof ! they should really tho they have had the run of the tent with a 600 to themselves for the most part i think they should be bigger personally but well see. my flock are gagging for a good smoke after they all smoked up the xmas stash. there'lll be pressure to take them as soon as i possibly can but its not happening at all. i want to see these pups through to perfection!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 3, 2011)

prolly less humidity more resin. i bet it smells amazing tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2011)

yeah i generally use a dehumidifier in the last week or so to swell up the trichs a bit more


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 3, 2011)

Just another Manic Monday


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 3, 2011)

Plants are looking good don- and whats this Hemlock? you showin off ya assets?  x


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 3, 2011)

No I don't think Hem has showed off his assyet, but was showing his belly off a little while ago. Lmfao sorry hem jess trying to cheer myself up, I think everyone know's that was not your belly,,,,,,,,,,,,,I think


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> No I don't think Hem has showed off his assyet, but was showing his belly off a little while ago. Lmfao sorry hem jess trying to cheer myself up, I think everyone know's that was not your belly,,,,,,,,,,,,,I think


Your right HC not me, it was a buddy of mine who was down a few months ago...Thought you all would get a good chuckle


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 3, 2011)

grrrrr woof woooof  looking lush there bro 

such a random gift to give out lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Just another Manic Monday


 wasnt expecting that thi morning i tell you haha. the face reminds me of the space hopper geordie dude from monkey dust, first one back in the orifice today 


Agent Provocateur said:


> Plants are looking good don- and whats this Hemlock? you showin off ya assets?  x


 cheers agent, love the new avatar


Hemlock said:


> Your right HC not me, it was a buddy of mine who was down a few months ago...Thought you all would get a good chuckle


 man looks like he enjoys he consumption! im much the same im sat at my desk surrounded by fruit today, detox this week new regime commenced!!


las fingerez said:


> grrrrr woof woooof  looking lush there bro
> such a random gift to give out lmao


 cheers bro yeah they are lookin better each day now. and yeah it is a really fucked up present to send to the family, the image of his balls flapping is indelible

update later this arvo peeps


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 4, 2011)

Right Don Good Luck on the regiment today, fruit veggies, maybe some brown rice...On the mend


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 4, 2011)

.......and a lot of water! Hows it going Hem?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2011)

dpp x jtr





new yins





older yins





cosis





panama red





DOGs


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2011)

fucking ace man, loving the trich fest.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jan 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;G4nn87R63S8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4nn87R63S8[/video]

you make me wanna say OH MY GOSH!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2011)

cheers lads! cant wait to set about this.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 4, 2011)

Thats that little Panama Red?!? She grew up, what did she do start the stretch and forget to stop lol. Lots of green lushness in the veg chamber they look way healthy. And the DOG what can I say, you and hem can fight it out for the nice cola award!!! Nice pics buddy, worth the wait.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2011)

Lovely update mate. The DPPxJTR is so nice looking!! And what about those lovely doggie colas's!! I can just imagine how sticky they are.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2011)

bump for peeps with max post setting


Don Gin and Ton said:


> dpp x jtr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thats that little Panama Red?!? She grew up, what did she do start the stretch and forget to stop lol. Lots of green lushness in the veg chamber they look way healthy. And the DOG what can I say, you and hem can fight it out for the nice cola award!!! Nice pics buddy, worth the wait.


 man its a dwarf sativa if you ask me shes been in flower months now and its only 2ft tall tops, really leafy too but i wanted a pure sativa so ill see what she turns out like. early days by looks of things.... i might repot her actually. thanks for the kind words buddy! yeah those dogs are some nice looking bud. its ROCK hard too


DST said:


> Lovely update mate. The DPPxJTR is so nice looking!! And what about those lovely doggie colas's!! I can just imagine how sticky they are.


 ta for the bump lad! cant wait to flip the jtr x dpp ( i forget is that psycho killer???) i topped them last week and want to give them another week veg at least before they go in but the clones are ready to go so maybe not....


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2011)

they look good to flip already, i done the hourly day reduction so added a bit more veg time, but they were flowering in a day or so of 12/12. Yeh, the Psycho Killer, lol. Both my girls are lovely plants. 

I killed the male yesterday (I do have a clone though) along with all the other boys....sausage fest killing time!! Got all the bollox in jars, lol. Now if this wasn't a weed forum it could almost be a post in a Serial Killers Forum, haha


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 4, 2011)

i done the hourly day reduction so added a bit more veg time.

Hey D I was thinking about trying this, how much time did it add and what incraments did ya use??
thanks
Hemlock

Man Don those hairs are sticking straight up Very Nice Sir!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> .......and a lot of water! Hows it going Hem?


Hangin in there HC, come by to check Don see how the regiment is going...???....
A Brisk walk in the park today Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2011)

i \an see floor, im doing it wrong!!!! had a go on the new xbox kinect dealio tonight, rather impressive, think the wii is going for sale....


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 4, 2011)

Alreet Friend! Been real busy man! But all is still going lush mate and speak soon ok man!

jambo;>)


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 4, 2011)

nice donny, nice  looks wicked in there makes me wanna grow some hench ladies like that instead of the scrogs lol. got my plan for a couple of grows might consider it after that to compare the yealds


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 4, 2011)

Second that las! Take my hat off to you Don! Great work there man!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 5, 2011)

that dog looks like a real yielder. wicked job bro.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2011)

mouldy clones this morning WTF gutted. seemingly all the caseys are beyond repair, the psycho cuts have inch long white hairs poking out?! no idea why the CJ's didnt


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 5, 2011)

shove th CJ's in a glass of water if there a lil bit viable. mayb u could root them like DST or are they completely deed


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2011)

yeah i managed to save a couple of clones that way jus recut em pop em in water til they take it up again and replant


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2011)

peeps they were donald, mould growing on them leaves all fubar. ive got another bean and i might actually just take another snip and mother it down the line. im totally gutted i think its down to using the larger peat pellets the roots take longer to show o its in the humidity for longer, just a theory tho


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2011)

oh well i got some of them biger jiffy pellets and they are slightly harder work then the next size down but they do work.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mouldy clones this morning WTF gutted. seemingly all the caseys are beyond repair, the psycho cuts have inch long white hairs poking out?! no idea why the CJ's didnt


Aw man. Thats sucks big tme sorry to hear that. Is that going to cut in on your perpetual? There is always revegging the DOG if those were your only cuts. Fubar. GL


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 5, 2011)

BULLOCKS, sorry to hear that Don Mate


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

sorry 2 hear that bro. i like my seeds in the jiffys but use the root riots (same people who make clonex) for my clones as i get better success rate. hope things pick back up for ya


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2011)

I heard a rumour that a fairy could be heading to the island with a cj cut in the not so distant future.

I clone using starter soil for clones and seeds. It's basically just quite a sandy grainy mix, 18-16-14 ratio. Seems to do the trick, less is always better, they seem to root quicker in less soil (or maybe you just see the roots quicker,,,fuk knows, lol.)

Soz to hear about the clones Don. Cold in your veg room?


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2011)

hmmmthe f airy bought me some cj bud but i cant smell it or taste it cuz of this freking cold bollox lol, ill jus smoke backy bits and cat hair till it tastes like shit lol


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2011)

Backy Bits and Cat Hair...sounds like Ben and Jerries halloween ice cream flavour , lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2011)

Luckily my backy bits is mostly weed at the min lol and it aint too bad picking out the hairs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2011)

well it gets better, the psycho's look pretty ropey now the main tips look all shrivvled  im going to take a new set of clones probably just snip a lower branch off the cj see if i can nurse it back to veg. totally gutted by this. it is going to bollocks up the perpetual even more than it already was. im seriously thinking about moving to doing a full 20 tent run and just doing 4 crops a year, then i can grow proper trees, im not sure i like growing little plants.

that fairies a stand up lass  puts the miles in in the face of adversity!! 

well im going to try a 3 technique combo, a couple in just water, a load into the peat pellets with slightly scraped stems and a few how i normally do with just a 45degree snip n clonex. flip those dpp x jtr's and rearrange/clean the tent. fun fun fun.

have a good evenin peeps


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> hmmmthe f airy bought me some cj bud but i cant smell it or taste it cuz of this freking cold bollox lol, ill jus smoke backy bits and cat hair till it tastes like shit lol


Hahah that made me laugh- mainly cos i kbnow exactly what u mean- got over cold just to get what seems like infected sinuses- horrid taste in mouth like you been chewing on horse shit all day and cant taste a bloody thing!!! ugh


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well it gets better, the psycho's look pretty ropey now the main tips look all shrivvled  im going to take a new set of clones probably just snip a lower branch off the cj see if i can nurse it back to veg. totally gutted by this. it is going to bollocks up the perpetual even more than it already was. im seriously thinking about moving to doing a full 20 tent run and just doing 4 crops a year, then i can grow proper trees, im not sure i like growing little plants.
> 
> that fairies a stand up lass  puts the miles in in the face of adversity!!
> 
> ...


Ah sucks about the clones  i know how i felt when i got mould on my weed!  not good- and i envy perpetual grows i just havent the space - however i may be able to beat my ' one grow' per year ratio this time round lol- refusing to allow paranoia to beat me this year lol  x


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 5, 2011)

and why is my homepage fecked up- or is this a new version of rollitup? bleh


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well it gets better, the psycho's look pretty ropey now the main tips look all shrivvled  im going to take a new set of clones probably just snip a lower branch off the cj see if i can nurse it back to veg. totally gutted by this. it is going to bollocks up the perpetual even more than it already was. im seriously thinking about moving to doing a full 20 tent run and just doing 4 crops a year, then i can grow proper trees, im not sure i like growing little plants.
> 
> that fairies a stand up lass  puts the miles in in the face of adver
> 
> ...


Damn, sorry to hear about the other snip's mate! I Just put up a couple Pic.'s of the Livers, thriving man! Got a couple Cherry x Cheese and Dog's in germing to and the Jack Flash. Trying to keep it small untill i move them to their Permanent homes, but choking to throw in a couple Casey Jones too lol.

jambo;>)


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 5, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> sorry 2 hear that bro. i like my seeds in the jiffys but use the root riots (same people who make clonex) for my clones as i get better success rate. hope things pick back up for ya


Likewise las, i got a 5 bucks Prop. and use the Root-Riot cubes with their clonex and get real good results. Im sure thi is rare for the Don Though and he's on to it! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2011)

Agent Provocateur said:


> Ah sucks about the clones  i know how i felt when i got mould on my weed!  not good- and i envy perpetual grows i just havent the space - however i may be able to beat my ' one grow' per year ratio this time round lol- refusing to allow paranoia to beat me this year lol  x


 its a great thing the perpetual but it can be a pain in the backside sometimes, im really considering just doing full runs i reckon a tent my size should put out a kilo + in one lump 4 times a year its looking a lot easier to manage than fannying about with near 20 strains. but then again the paranoia as you say would probably get to me a bit too. stay strong of mind Agent! 


Agent Provocateur said:


> and why is my homepage fecked up- or is this a new version of rollitup? bleh


 yeah i was wondering that


greenjambo said:


> Damn, sorry to hear about the other snip's mate! I Just put up a couple Pic.'s of the Livers, thriving man! Got a couple Cherry x Cheese and Dog's in germing to and the Jack Flash. Trying to keep it small untill i move them to their Permanent homes, but choking to throw in a couple Casey Jones too lol.
> jambo;>)


 just been for a gander, shes looking grand mate. aye moving with a grow on is not for the faint hearted i tell you!


greenjambo said:


> Likewise las, i got a 5 bucks Prop. and use the Root-Riot cubes with their clonex and get real good results. Im sure thi is rare for the Don Though and he's on to it! lol


 I had a load of those root riot things they were kanny, lot less mess than the peat pucks, think ill give them another go.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeh, not looking forward to it, well no moving the garden! But not too far, and going to be worth it. As we all know, best things come to those who wait n all lol!

jambo;>)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2011)

aye true that lad, i moved to this place with 9, 3 ft tall, 6 week in flower girls. it was a bloody scary affair the transit stank to heaven. we pulled into my street n thought we saw bacon but it was a taxi.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 5, 2011)

i got to my new place and the cops were parked outside!!!But i knew we werent busted so i just grabbed the boxes and put em in da garage. it def takes heart. i think if u dont have a long way to travel and u bag/box everything up right before u leave. u'll be fine.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey hey. I took a pic of the p10 for you to get an idea of how they grow. I have 6 small bushes of them a couple of weeks into flower, they prefer to be grown as bushes which is wierd cause the first couple of runs it looked like it was going to be more of a single cola indica dom, now it looks pretty sativaish. When she's in the line up let me know and I'll post a pic of mine


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> i got to my new place and the cops were parked outside!!!But i knew we werent busted so i just grabbed the boxes and put em in da garage. it def takes heart. i think if u dont have a long way to travel and u bag/box everything up right before u leave. u'll be fine.


 yeah it does make the heart flutter for sure haha big boxes and black bags over the top just pray to god its not windy haah


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey. I took a pic of the p10 for you to get an idea of how they grow. I have 6 small bushes of them a couple of weeks into flower, they prefer to be grown as bushes which is wierd cause the first couple of runs it looked like it was going to be more of a single cola indica dom, now it looks pretty sativaish. When she's in the line up let me know and I'll post a pic of mine


 drop it anyway man!!

with the present fiasco im reluctant to start new things but what the hell its going in a tub tomorrow. think ill pop 2-3 new flavours.

on a side note

HOWAY THE FUCKING TOON!!!!!!!!!! 5-0 . BOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 5, 2011)

Little bit of a slow vegger, just about doubles in size in flower, I don't think you would want to turn these into trees only because of the veg time. Flower time is a short 7.5 wks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2011)

swings and roundabouts i guess my friend, slow veg short flower i bet shes worth vegging tho! i might emply the mini screen method


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> swings and roundabouts i guess my friend, slow veg short flower i bet shes worth vegging tho! i might emply the mini screen method


Or just keep one or two going at a time for some headstash. Bag appeal is off the charts though. Just took 15 cuttings a couple of minutes ago from the indica Qleaner mom, that strain hasnt been in the line up much the last two or three cycles but she yields the most. Lot of Calizhar and C-4 the next few cycles, they are going on 3.5 weeks in the budroom lotsa fun watching new strains grow up


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jan 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> hmmmthe f airy bought me some cj bud but i cant smell it or taste it cuz of this freking cold bollox lol, ill jus smoke backy bits and cat hair till it tastes like shit lol


i smelt it and your in for a treat matey, gotta find me one of theese fairy's!!!!


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 6, 2011)

Alreet Old Yin! How's it man! Great result for the Toon! Watched it lastnight.
So finnally starting to get the new grow growing, and so many idea's!!!! Thinking about changing Medium. I'm thinking coco but need to look more into it. Do you just add Perlite in with your mix? A friend said to put a couple inch of clay ball's in bottom of pot as the coco doesnt drain too good, and to watch for algie. I Guess he was over feeding or something.

jambo;>)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Or just keep one or two going at a time for some headstash. Bag appeal is off the charts though. Just took 15 cuttings a couple of minutes ago from the indica Qleaner mom, that strain hasnt been in the line up much the last two or three cycles but she yields the most. Lot of Calizhar and C-4 the next few cycles, they are going on 3.5 weeks in the budroom lotsa fun watching new strains grow up


 think ill probably jut do a few for percy headstash, new strains are like new girlfriends eh  



greenjambo said:


> Alreet Old Yin! How's it man! Great result for the Toon! Watched it lastnight.
> So finnally starting to get the new grow growing, and so many idea's!!!! Thinking about changing Medium. I'm thinking coco but need to look more into it. Do you just add Perlite in with your mix? A friend said to put a couple inch of clay ball's in bottom of pot as the coco doesnt drain too good, and to watch for algie. I Guess he was over feeding or something.
> jambo;>)


 aye it was an epic win like! you wont regret coco man, i dont knowwhat your mate was doing but ive never had algea or problems draining from coco !?


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 6, 2011)

Aye, sounds good. This guy was obviously doing something wrong, Im just running through it all. Preperation is the key man!
Now Christmas n that is over I can fully concentrate on the more important things in life! lol. Feel's like ive got the bug all over again! lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2011)

kool man, get it right from the off and your laughing, fuck it up like i did and youll have ne end of troubles lmao


----------



## tomatogrowop (Jan 6, 2011)

spindoktor said:


> I dont know if i am in the right blog here, but i've got 4 week to two week old plants in a DWC system. The leaves look healthy but the stems seem REALLY weak like they can't even hold up the leaves. What am i doing wrong!!! I used only water for the first week than i added 1/4 the recommended nutrient additive to the water. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


Do you have a fan on them? a fan will make the plant have to fight to keep it self pointing towards the light and it will eventually produce a thicker stem. Also with DWC make sure you change the water out at least once every other week or else pests can get in there. I had a dwc with Fungus Gnats and they all looked droopy and lime green. Also are you using medium or are you just hanging them in a DWC with foam? if you're hanging them and they have no medium on the roots they will be kinda unstable in the DWC system.


----------



## tomatogrowop (Jan 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cuttings have pretty much all but perished  dunno what i did wrong


I'm almost definite it was the cleaning solution you used


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah!? im not so sure as the psychosis cuts rooted up fine?


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 6, 2011)

What was that Link for the bud box ect. you gave me Don. I deleated the p.m mate!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2011)

well i did it again, bought more beans, even tho im popping some today i still want more, its rediculous this habbit. got 3 reg white widows and a reg Avalon from next generation seeds. affie x dj shorts blueberry, supposedly 6.5 week finisher lmao. looks ripe for some hash making tho.

[youtube]mwtJyHKpwfA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks bomb Don. Got me thinking of grabbing some too! Could do a compare grow wi you, but i would end up embarrassed lol.

jambo;>)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2011)

cheers man but its not a competition feel free tho if you want to. its usually me seeing others growing bomb strains and thinking ill have me some of that. truthfully i just want a male from the WW the avalon was an afterthought.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2011)

Always make me laugh how they play these awe inspiring classical tunes behind them. Another company was doing that, think it was the one that 1badman got his TW from.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2011)

hahah i didnt even listen just looked. it looks like a really leafy plant but packed with crystal


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 6, 2011)

Good Morning Don, Top of the Day everyone. Raining here looks like a cold Snap, lows in the 40F....BRRRRRcloneing and transplanting today, Busy Busy Busy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i did it again, bought more beans, even tho im popping some today i still want more, its rediculous this habbit. got 3 reg white widows and a reg Avalon from next generation seeds. affie x dj shorts blueberry, supposedly 6.5 week finisher lmao. looks ripe for some hash making tho.
> 
> [youtube]mwtJyHKpwfA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


Loved the soundtrack to that!!! The Avalon looked pretty sweet, If you get the right pheno with the widow she can be a heavy producer and the name sells itself,,,hope ya get some females, but males wouldn't be terrible either. Popping seeds today, eh matey  gl with em!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2011)

and the rest of the day to yourslef hem! 

man cloning in these temps is a pain in the rear. im sure thats partly my problem. maybe . lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i did it again, bought more beans, even tho im popping some today i still want more, its rediculous this habbit. got 3 reg white widows and a reg Avalon from next generation seeds. affie x dj shorts blueberry, supposedly 6.5 week finisher lmao. looks ripe for some hash making tho.
> 
> [youtube]mwtJyHKpwfA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


thats a shishkaberry to me. we gotta do some comparisions when u get them going. shishk is dj blue x afghani male. avalon seems to be the same but the mom and dad were switched. we prolly should cross em if u get a male.
edit: im pretty sure cash crop kens has a little less leaf. but i am very interested in comparing them.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and the rest of the day to yourslef hem!
> 
> man cloning in these temps is a pain in the rear. im sure thats partly my problem. maybe . lol


LOL, Well I'm excited to see this avalon.....


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 6, 2011)

tomatogrowop said:


> Do you have a fan on them? a fan will make the plant have to fight to keep it self pointing towards the light and it will eventually produce a thicker stem. Also with DWC make sure you change the water out at least once every other week or else pests can get in there. I had a dwc with Fungus Gnats and they all looked droopy and lime green. Also are you using medium or are you just hanging them in a DWC with foam? if you're hanging them and they have no medium on the roots they will be kinda unstable in the DWC system.


f++k me sideways, no fan jokes lmao


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jan 7, 2011)

and it starts again...................... so las, do u have a fan?? lol


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2011)

oh dear....


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 7, 2011)

na we better not go there really  lol sorry donny


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2011)

lmao i was hoping no one had noticed....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> thats a shishkaberry to me. we gotta do some comparisions when u get them going. shishk is dj blue x afghani male. avalon seems to be the same but the mom and dad were switched. we prolly should cross em if u get a male.
> edit: im pretty sure cash crop kens has a little less leaf. but i am very interested in comparing them.


yeah id heard it was shorts blueberry but didnt know shishka is the same as avalon hahah small world eh. deffo on for comnparison and if iget a good male some breeding!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 7, 2011)

God I love your new avatar Don..reminds me of,,, what was her name,,LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2011)

i know that face! haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2011)

forgot to mention 4 grape ape 2 x P10 and 2 sensi star x sweet purple went into tubs germing last night! purp run coming up.....

much thanks to the fairies friends over the pond! you know who you are!!! wiley old foxes.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 8, 2011)

Sound Goooood Don Cant wait for another one of your show's! lol, You know they will be sweet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2011)

aye ive had a quick spy n they seem to be cracking on! i was sposed to be having a nice day with the mrs but shes saying shes stopping in doing job applications nee bumpin uglies tonight.... got a very large dram and the bong to keep me company tho. 

have a good one.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 8, 2011)

As you can see mate, I'm up early from lazing most of yest. and sourcing a nice bit Hawaiian Haze. Na action for me either Bro! My Lass may be 10 Yrs my Jrn. And a Nurse , She's Preg lying baking wi my garden still in same room HaHaHa, Got me some Precious seeds germing and a lovley Livers Cut To think off too lol.
P.S watch that whisky Man, Makes me go 'radge!' ( just ask DST the dfintation lol )

Well hope your hitting Big Zzzzzzz'z Catch up soon mate

jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2011)

shit the bed mate....^^^ lol.

I am also an early riser. Off for a wakey bakey.

D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2011)

mornin lads! aye i cant sleep much past my work clock, i dont even need an alarm clock. sucks balls come the weekend i tell you. im well versed in the radgie gadgie that too many drams makes ye haha believe. well ive done the 3 S's now for a bongo and the dreaded 4th S ................ shopping  think doubling up on the bong may be called for...


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2011)

gmorg chaps, i had a lay in today but am first up to feed the animals. wAking and baking on some exodus cheese, kinda makes u feel bit sicky but worth it for the buzz. Greenjambo how far along is ur girlfriend? mines only 7 weeks at min and sleeping for england. Im sure once the baby has legs it wont let her sleep so long lmao.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> gmorg chaps, i had a lay in today but am first up to feed the animals. wAking and baking on some exodus cheese, kinda makes u feel bit sicky but worth it for the buzz. Greenjambo how far along is ur girlfriend? mines only 7 weeks at min and sleeping for england. Im sure once the baby has legs it wont let her sleep so long lmao.


Are you expecting Fred? Congrats to you both mate


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> Are you expecting Fred? Congrats to you both mate


cheers mate, its still not sunk in propperly yet lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> cheers mate, its still not sunk in propperly yet lol.


Congrats Mr West. I thougt you mentioned that the other day wasn't sure. 
God Bless you both


Don you and Ms considering maybe a baby Don Gin And Ton?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2011)

She is and I'm not too keen really. What happens happens. I just roll with the punches....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> cheers mate, its still not sunk in propperly yet lol.


It will sink in the second your car door closes when you leave the hospital and it's just you, your gal and your baby lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> She is and I'm not too keen really. What happens happens. I just roll with the punches....


Using the pull and pray method are U..LOL


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 9, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Using the pull and pray method are U..LOL


Or up the the gary glitter, no babies that way lmao

Prolly not pc to use that term now considering what a cunt he is


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 9, 2011)

a bit of advice to those who are about to be parents...enjoy your sleep while you can, for it will be years before it will be without interruption...but well worth it.


cof


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2011)

cheers guys lol, sleeps over rated anyway lol. Don u better hope she dunt read this post cuz she may stop the pill and live amo is something else lol


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 9, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> a bit of advice to those who are about to be parents...enjoy your sleep while you can, for it will be years before it will be without interruption...but well worth it.
> 
> 
> cof


Cheers cof ( 1sg ) My lass is expecting early summer! But Ive already been there 14 yrs ago, this is her first lol 

jambo;>)


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> gmorg chaps, i had a lay in today but am first up to feed the animals. wAking and baking on some exodus cheese, kinda makes u feel bit sicky but worth it for the buzz. Greenjambo how far along is ur girlfriend? mines only 7 weeks at min and sleeping for england. Im sure once the baby has legs it wont let her sleep so long lmao.


Just around 12 n half weeks mate! Its brilliant making babies eh Westy!


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2011)

i love the actual making of babys but dunno bout the rest yet its both our first tho im an old cunt l>>>>>>>


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 9, 2011)

Thats good advice cof. Sheesh lil ones runnin me ragged. Hey Donny stopping by to see whats going down bro. I see your eying some next gen. They have a nice variety


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

word my girls on the implant, no chance o any mistakes  pics in a little while the dogs are effin gorgeous.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

psycho's hanging in there ( other two are crazy train)





JTR xDPP





Livers





DOGs


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 10, 2011)

Bumpin that Shit!!!! Well done Don!


----------



## mr west (Jan 10, 2011)

fuck yeah donny man, u have the touch of a woodland elf lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

cheers hemlock man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2011)

What say bru! Having a cuppa and checking out the shizzle!! How long before chop time you must be drooling lol


----------



## HerbalBeast (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi don gin ton  I have no idea if I ever posted on your threads, but your post was the first post I've ever seen on RIU, when I joined to learn more about weed. I remember back then I didn't post much as I was too busy reading, and I know that you were just starting a grow or something, anyway I was amazed  Never said anything because first of all I didn't post, having nothing helpful to say, and secondly, reading so much, I even got over your thread and never seen it again. But I found it again and thought you might want to know this  +rep bro'


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> What say bru! Having a cuppa and checking out the shizzle!! How long before chop time you must be drooling lol


 what up HC am jus chillin at work , jobs doen boss isnt in just surfin riu chatting to westy listenin to some soul with a brew. only thing missing is a joint, well my calendar says this weekend but i think im out by a weeks so probably another 10 days minimum for the DOGs before i flush so 2 weeks i guess. the livers is a couple weeks younger


HerbalBeast said:


> Hi don gin ton  I have no idea if I ever posted on your threads, but your post was the first post I've ever seen on RIU, when I joined to learn more about weed. I remember back then I didn't post much as I was too busy reading, and I know that you were just starting a grow or something, anyway I was amazed  Never said anything because first of all I didn't post, having nothing helpful to say, and secondly, reading so much, I even got over your thread and never seen it again. But I found it again and thought you might want to know this  +rep bro'


Welcome back herbalbeast! been a whole lot gone down since the cowboy beginnings of my growing career haha hope you werent learning from me haha ive fucked up some times so far. 

ill swing by the journo n have a gander man! 

oh and guys check this lunatic

[youtube]89QIiIL7vDI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

that was proper mad....not sure about the big boots and short shorts...makes him look kind of camp.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> what up HC am jus chillin at work , jobs doen boss isnt in just surfin riu chatting to westy listenin to some soul with a brew. only thing missing is a joint, well my calendar says this weekend but i think im out by a weeks so probably another 10 days minimum for the DOGs before i flush so 2 weeks i guess. the livers is a couple weeks younger
> 
> Welcome back herbalbeast! been a whole lot gone down since the cowboy beginnings of my growing career haha hope you werent learning from me haha ive fucked up some times so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## HerbalBeast (Jan 10, 2011)

nah man you've come a long way, I"m only on my second grow now, I completely fucked up the first one, now I think I"m doing better. I took on the road of LST and all that shit.. but still just growing one plant at a time...  loving it tho' ... and nice song!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

cheers! its been a long learning curve that seemed more like a stairway lol. LST eh i go with HST mostly but only cos im a bumbling drunk haha

happy growing man!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Jan 10, 2011)

hahaha, well you prolly saw that pic with the bent stem.. that's more bondage than LST but it had to be done, so I dig  Happy growing to you too man, I see you have a lot of plants now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

just the odd couple  variety is the spice of life, or so they say, i just want to try them all


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

DST said:


> that was proper mad....not sure about the big boots and short shorts...makes him look kind of camp.


hope that was a padded seat!.. subbed


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright, just stopping by to say HIGH old yin! By-the-way gadgie, that dude canny half handle that one-wheeler eh! I bet he could do a mean bunny-hop on a Diamond Back! 

jambo;>)


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just the odd couple  variety is the spice of life, or so they say, i just want to try them all


fair play to ya and good luck  dogs looking frosty man, my ballsy i one i chopped did have slight frosting at nearly 3 weeks, wish i took some pics now lmao

edit - not frosting but u know what i'm saying? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hope that was a padded seat!.. subbed


 aye i bet he's not firing full metal jackets for sure!!!


greenjambo said:


> Alright, just stopping by to say HIGH old yin! By-the-way gadgie, that dude canny half handle that one-wheeler eh! I bet he could do a mean bunny-hop on a Diamond Back!
> jambo;>)


 alreet jambo lad, that fella can bunny hop on 1 wheel higher than i ever could on my bmx hahah doubt i could do a road cone now 


las fingerez said:


> fair play to ya and good luck  dogs looking frosty man, my ballsy i one i chopped did have slight frosting at nearly 3 weeks, wish i took some pics now lmao
> edit - not frosting but u know what i'm saying? lol


 cheers las! im wondering what the dogs would be like in the baby pots ive got so im really hoping the new snips take, i went to take a snip off the herm one last night and theres nowt underneath the 5 main colas to snip theyve all got big budsites id rather not chop off so who knows a reveg may be the only way, ill assess the gear at the end and see which dog is gonna be my pedigree chum.

frosting lol anything that curles the fan leaves up with trichs doen the ridge gets my vote lad, sometimes and its kanny rare you get under leaf frost. hasdmakers heaven lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 11, 2011)

i know what u mean one of my ghs cheese phenos has the under leaf quite a bit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2011)

its a nice bonus eh!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 11, 2011)

oh yeah!! just looked at my cheeses (mop bucket and blue) and theres not half as much on the bottom as the top (just over 7 weeks 12 )

my beauty hb has got a little frosting now at 3 weeks 12 2moro, i'll get some pics up when the batts have charged a bit later 

hope ur good donny and the rest of the gang?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2011)

yeah im champ man, got the office to myself, am thinking a spliff and a carry out from the boozer over the road. 

look forward to your HB shots man, i cant stop looking at mine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2011)

I&#8217;m fucking pissed off. a day before new years I moved 2 DD's to another account so they were all coming out of A basic bank account did an online move thing, the DD's disappeared, the useless fuck in Mumbai didn&#8217;t know where they&#8217;d gone. He said the concern team will get back to you in a few days, I said hold on there what if the DD doesn&#8217;t re appear in time. He didn&#8217;t know. They didn&#8217;t call but one payment went through the other didn&#8217;t. 

As this was the third instance of this happening in the last year (not enough funds in acc) hsbc decided they were going to close my account with all my DDs coming out and have only sent a letter to me today. So not only am I cut off from the grand in that account until they transfer it to another account I&#8217;ve missed all my DD's and will no doubt be charged for every single fucking one I now have to set up all my DDs again with another bank. As I&#8217;m point blank refusing to give the bastards any more of my money. 

Kicker is I have a loan with them that has to be linked to a current account so I can&#8217;t even close it. I swear to god if hsbc were a real person they&#8217;d have broken teeth right about now. Hongkong Shenanigans Bastard Cunts.

I&#8217;m thinking dirty protest in the branch. See how some upstart in a fucking suit likes shite smeared up his tie.


----------



## ghb (Jan 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I&#8217;m fucking pissed off. a day before new years I moved 2 DD's to another account so they were all coming out of A basic bank account did an online move thing, the DD's disappeared, the useless fuck in Mumbai didn&#8217;t know where they&#8217;d gone. He said the concern team will get back to you in a few days, I said hold on there what if the DD doesn&#8217;t re appear in time. He didn&#8217;t know. They didn&#8217;t call but one payment went through the other didn&#8217;t.
> 
> As this was the third instance of this happening in the last year (not enough funds in acc) hsbc decided they were going to close my account with all my DDs coming out and have only sent a letter to me today. So not only am I cut off from the grand in that account until they transfer it to another account I&#8217;ve missed all my DD's and will no doubt be charged for every single fucking one I now have to set up all my DDs again with another bank. As I&#8217;m point blank refusing to give the bastards any more of my money.
> 
> ...


you can't really win unfortunately mate, they shit on people every day of their working lives and their arsehole is a dam sight bigger than yours. santander is the way better than them but they are more than likely still cunts. 

we should start our own bank were the commodity is bud not gold, that is the future.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2011)

aye i know thats the main annoyance bout it, theyve got me by the short n curlies. are santander the business like? priority now is clear that loan and get it closed. im thinking if i can get a couple of G loan ill just pay one with the other and bounce.


----------



## ghb (Jan 11, 2011)

get maxed out on credit cards and loans and move to holland and live with dst til you get your feet on the ground, PLAN!.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2011)

hahahah im only just getting things turned round in 2 years ive given the bastads back best part of 15k then they pull this. tho id love to i doubt D's mrs would be too keen lol hows the floorspace D? lmao

to be honest i think half of the north easts wanted are already over there. id fit reet in


----------



## ghb (Jan 11, 2011)

i laugh whenever i go over there it's scousers and sweaty socks, where's all the bloody dutch!?!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2011)

out of the pricey tourist bit man. its like trying to find a cockney in london. then again i think id probably speak to a cloggy before a cockney


----------



## ghb (Jan 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> out of the pricey tourist bit man. its like trying to find a cockney in london. then again i think id probably speak to a cloggy before a cockney


now you are on to something
when i go the away matches in london i have a game, ask somebody if they have the time, if they answer you and they are a cockney then you get a £5, needless to say i always go home skint


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

lmmfao.. *lost*

D we just gon live in ya greenhouse ok?


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 11, 2011)

multi cultural london boyz 







she was a tester more than anything but i'm super happy so far, think i might even finish her off for a small bit off remo smoke


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 11, 2011)

Good vibes your way bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2011)

I rolled a fatty n have slipped into apathy. Decided to put an official complaint to the financial ombundsman. Cheers hc


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

i found out yesterday the opposite of apathy is flow... just sayin lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I rolled a fatty n have slipped into apathy. Decided to put an official complaint to the financial ombundsman. Cheers hc


ah Don joining you in apathy...LOL


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 11, 2011)

Ah Don man, that sounds fucking wank! BAnkers are a bunch o tossers, i went in on the second of january as i knew i had DD's heading out and very little money left, so went in to sort out some stuff, computer sais no. Their computers were playing up and as such they could not make changes to my account as requested, surprise surprise the following day and i'm over my limit. If they charge me i will challenge it to the end, and when i say bankers are tossers, not all of em, the guy who actually assisted me, or rather failed in doing so, has happily agreed to offer a statement should my bank manager request one. 

That was some nifty balance he's got there, here's one of my fav, nice and relaxing 

[youtube]Z19zFlPah-o[/youtube]


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 11, 2011)

Help a Brother Out "tossers"??? I think it mean the banker is queer? I would sau fag but you guys would think I meant a cig...lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> [youtube]Z19zFlPah-o[/youtube]


that guy was scarin me for his life lol. awesome shyt tho.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 11, 2011)

Don when did the English stop callin the UK, The Empire....Such a cool name!!!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 11, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Help a Brother Out "tossers"??? I think it mean the banker is queer? I would sau fag but you guys would think I meant a cig...lol


Hahaha, tosser is a fantastic insult. Never actually looked in a swearing dictionary, but i take it to mean wanker, as in to toss oneself off in the summer house 

And i think the empire has become more the federation  although quite evidently we're shit at the trade side of it, bloody bankers again 

And yeah growsum, he's a bit good! love the two bloopers at the beginning, serious accidents just witing to happen  and i love the publics reaction when he just goes and junps down the tube and off the bridge  He rocks, can just watch that over and over.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Don when did the English stop callin the UK, The Empire....Such a cool name!!!!!!!


is it great brittain, england or ???


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is it great brittain, england or ???


england, scotland, wales and northern ireland make up great britan, so really i'm english (and proud) but some people call themselves British, thats my take on it anyway.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

i had no idea scotland and ireland were part of great britain. and i though u were from us las. lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 11, 2011)

That's ok, las thought I was in Scotland lol


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2011)

Well I am from Scotland, my father was English, his parents were Welsh, My Mother was Scottish, half of my grandparents come from the Highland Clans, the other half originate way back from the Lowlands (holland/belgium) I am only a nationality when it comes to watching sport. Any other time I am a human being and proud of it!!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2011)

oh, and I love the start, my home...

[youtube]Cj6ho1-G6tw[/youtube]


edit, jambo might even recognise newhaven


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

hahah i was born in hanover military hospital in Germany. lived there 5 years afore we moved back to the toon, my birth certificate is the size of a wall poster from the consulate, all italic scroll its quite cool. i dont really follow england in the world cup cos were naff, you wouldnt believe they play for proffesional premiere league clubs the performances sometimes. 

im not english or british im geordie! black n white till i die!

and hem, the shit that went on with the empire is pretty much some of the worse aspects of our nations history. we fucked over practically every country we landed in. then gave it back to nations that didnt know how to run themselves anymore. 

that lad knows how to fling himself about on a bike like eh!


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> out of the pricey tourist bit man. its like trying to find a cockney in london. then again i think id probably speak to a cloggy before a cockney


urd be lucky to find a real cockney don. There aint manmy Londoners in london neither these days fucking banks do my nut in they really do


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

all sorted ive moved everything account ill be closed in 30 days... 

no sign of the P10 beans cracking  hoping ill see some movement by tonight.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks ya'll!!!!!

Don't mean to piss ya off here Don.
What was the reson for calling it the Empire?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

no reason to worry man it wont piss me off none. 

not sure the exact reason they called it the empire to be honest but i imagine because we occupied various territories round the globe. so many that it was said the sun never sets on the british empire.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no reason to worry man it wont piss me off none.
> 
> not sure the exact reason they called it the empire to be honest but i imagine because we occupied various territories round the globe. so many that it was said the sun never sets on the british empire.


Very Cool saying....IMO


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

true that, its all good to occupy foriegn lands and rape the locals literally and for their resources, unless your a fascist nazi haha history is written by the winners as they say


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2011)

all we got left now is the brittas empire lol
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=the brittas empire&search=Search&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&spell=1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

hahah christ thats going back. i love the scruffy caretaker bloke. why is it in all these sort of programs its alway the geordie/northener that looks like the rogue, same in alan partridge.


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2011)

type casting lol. Maybe cuz geordies are comedy gold lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Mr West...That was funny...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's one for ya,

So you remember I gave my scandie baby a qtr of good edible grade hash for xmas? Talked with her last week...too funny!! She was laughing about it when she told me but I'm thinking it wasn't too funny at the time. She made some brownies with it and her and her boyfriend and her roommate and his boyfriend each had one and then went out to dinner. Her boyfriend only had a qtr of a brownie, hes never smoked before, and the other three are not big smokers. Scandie baby is in pre med and smokes maybe once or twice a week. Man did they get fucked up hehehe,,,in the restuarant at that!! I'm talking like her roomate had to held up by his mate, Scandie's boyfriend and one of the other two dudes were so high they spewed their meal lol. It was all good when she was telling me about it though, so.......pretty funny!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

aaaaaaahhaaahah i know that level of fucked up man, it a real white knuckle ride at some points then a glorious sleep like the dead. funny to look back on but at the time. lmao. and in public too


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2011)

Couldn't find to much info on black rose,,,did see a picture of some sugar black rose and that looked like it had nice weight! Bog has a pretty dedicated following and sour bubble is a lot of peeps fav. I've been waitng for seedbay to restock bogglegum, Don't care to deal with gypsy. Bushy calls that strain his baby lol

4 bottles for an xmas present. Now that was a nice gift!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2011)

heath made black rose am i correct. is his thread it that vert ish still around?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/299944-heaths-dizzy.html
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/177039-black-rose-seed-run.html
http://strainguide.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/heaths-vertical-racks-strainguide.html
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical-54.html

summa heaths ish


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Couldn't find to much info on black rose,,,did see a picture of some sugar black rose and that looked like it had nice weight! Bog has a pretty dedicated following and sour bubble is a lot of peeps fav. I've been waitng for seedbay to restock bogglegum, Don't care to deal with gypsy. Bushy calls that strain his baby lol
> 4 bottles for an xmas present. Now that was a nice gift!!


 haha not from the same person lmao i got 4 diff bottles of malt and 4 bottles of Gin. its hard staying out of the rinks cab on a night time! im going to get a cross trainer this evening. get fit for me jols.

black rose: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRYBcbD2DHQ

yeah i hear folks love bogs gear he has the gift!

dont have any pics or anything of the black sour bubble 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> heath made black rose am i correct. is his thread it that vert ish still around?


 the seed run thread was never finished  the beans i have are f8's i believe i have yet to pop any of the black rose i have. im frightened ill have a inner and nowhere to keep her! like most of the strains ive got in the bank


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/299944-heaths-dizzy.html
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/177039-black-rose-seed-run.html
> http://strainguide.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/heaths-vertical-racks-strainguide.html
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical-54.html
> ...



it truly is some beautiful weed. i hope it smells half as good as it looks!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 13, 2011)

Look at the snow on that baby! *WOW*...Beautiful Don!!! I had to bump that again...


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it truly is some beautiful weed. i hope it smells half as good as it looks!


Man, just looked at some of the links, looks a crazy nice plant. Did you just have the single seed or was it a reg pack?


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 13, 2011)

Very well done Don!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

SL2 said:


> Look at the snow on that baby! *WOW*...Beautiful Don!!! I had to bump that again...


 Thanks man, i just went and took a few snaps of her a week on and this is some fine weed. i picked a pot up to water another and brushed my arm on the dog and the whole living room stinks to heaven of it. update tomorrow


tip top toker said:


> Man, just looked at some of the links, looks a crazy nice plant. Did you just have the single seed or was it a reg pack?


 well its a tale this one ttt, the potpimp site owner was given heaths beans apparently and crossed them out to various other strains cheese, kush, sour bubble. when i bought the cherry cheese i got the black rose f8's as freebies, i havent popped any so cant say it they are pukka. cherry cheese was nice but not purple.

the guy did a midnight flit with a load of folks £ in the end so who knows how reputable his work is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Very well done Don!!!!!


 cheers man, wait till you see them now!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2011)

lol, when should we expect a pic update?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

bout 10 hours


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 13, 2011)

i think i can wait that long


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

i ordered a new usb for my girls old camera, so i can update from home cos for some reason my card reader and pc dont get on. camera's on its last, the screens a bit iffy you can only see 2/3 of it. so pic taking is a bit hit n miss. im going to lend her new swanky cam she got for xmas n take some good high res pics 14mega shnitzles apparently.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll look forward to it! Be checking out your garden whilst I'm sipping my morning wake me up!!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 13, 2011)

that sound like a plan. just remember to delete them after. (soz just stating obvious)


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 13, 2011)

14 mega nice. macro should be crazy. u prolly wont need a 420 scope with that


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2011)

Quality of pic really depends on the lens you got, not the number of pixels. To get better shots widers lens or lens with bigger ranges are required. More pixels just means that when you blow your picture up you will not loose as much quality, i.e if you are shooting professionally and want your pics to be the size of posters.
The quality you get from new cameras is amazing though, when I compare the fairly new Cybershot I got my wife a little while aog, to our latest Canon, it's miles apart.

Looking forward to seeing those snazzy DOG's Donny.



shishkaboy said:


> 14 mega nice. macro should be crazy. u prolly wont need a 420 scope with that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> 14 mega nice. macro should be crazy. u prolly wont need a 420 scope with that


 yeah it should be awesome, the camera itself is insane it has a display so you can take pics of yourself at armes length which when the cameris is off is just part of the normal plastic casing its kool as fook.


DST said:


> Quality of pic really depends on the lens you got, not the number of pixels. To get better shots widers lens or lens with bigger ranges are required. More pixels just means that when you blow your picture up you will not loose as much quality, i.e if you are shooting professionally and want your pics to be the size of posters.
> The quality you get from new cameras is amazing though, when I compare the fairly new Cybershot I got my wife a little while aog, to our latest Canon, it's miles apart.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing those snazzy DOG's Donny.


 cheers for the info D i was thinking if the girls look nice enough i might get me mate round with the DSLR if those are the letters im looking for !?!? i know nowt bout photography apart form what looks pretty hah.

pics in a hour or so. time to punch in


Lil ganja princess said:


> that sound like a plan. just remember to delete them after. (soz just stating obvious)


 hahah now that would be a danger in thw wrong hands lmao i am super careful like that, wont even keep a snap on my phone in case i get picked up for something.


----------



## ROBNEEDZBUD (Jan 14, 2011)

using a small pc fan will help strengthen the stems


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers for the info D i was thinking if the girls look nice enough i might get me mate round with the DSLR if those are the letters im looking for !?!? i know nowt bout photography apart form what looks pretty hah.


Would be worth it for prosperity reasons, among others!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 14, 2011)

ROBNEEDZBUD said:


> using a small pc fan will help strengthen the stems


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2011)

Update on hold, drunk.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Update on hold, drunk.


LMAO........Donny Boy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2011)

ROBNEEDZBUD said:


> using a small pc fan will help strengthen the stems


 really? whats the deal here, is it5 just people are starting at the first page and thinking this lad needs a fan or am i the target for some sort of fan joke? im not sure, either way wtf?


DST said:


> Would be worth it for prosperity reasons, among others!!!!!


 word ill get it done then lad. i had a dream the other evening that all i was running was DOGs a full tent with 80 in there single baseball bat colas. it was beatiful peeps i tell you. 


Highlanders cave said:


>


 word.... not bird is the word.... the flutter of tiny wings has been heard of late tho....


Hemlock said:


> LMAO........Donny Boy


i know i know. sorry all, i was at work planning on not drinking at all then the lad with my deal showed up n said fancy a swift one,he phoned my boss as he was walking into the offices and then he was with us and the day was written off by 11.30. update monday

good weekend all!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 15, 2011)

spindoktor said:


> I dont know if i am in the right blog here, but i've got 4 week to two week old plants in a DWC system. The leaves look healthy but the stems seem REALLY weak like they can't even hold up the leaves. What am i doing wrong!!! I used only water for the first week than i added 1/4 the recommended nutrient additive to the water. Any advice would be greatly appreciated





Londoner said:


> OFF TOPIC! get an oscillating fan on your plants and stop hijacking grow journals


i recon so bro, funny thing is i dont think its even directed at u. fantastico  

i use a 12.2mp sony which is my mates its only a year or so old. takes good pics, i scale em down before uploading


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2011)

afternoon las lad! iu should really start a new journal in the new format really, but if it aint broke as they say!? 

so this afternoon ive been pottering about in the garden. flowerd my livers mother, ID'd 3 male dpp x jtr ( which absolutely stank to heaven, each one! ).inspected the clones, i did 3 seperate lots mini peat pellets/scraped stems/and normal in big pellets. results are 6 in total have rooted 1 in mini pellets 2 in scraped and 3 from large pellets. absolutely inconclusive.

been speaking to a mate about style of growing, pro's and cons SOG/perpetual vs few monsters/one big crop, repeat. and im leaning toward monsters, its easier to manage but kinda means less strains.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah I hear ya. There no way that I could put as much time and energy into the garden in the spring when work picks up. I'm just going to cross that bridge when I come to it...not too worried. Happy to be able to have the time to play in it lately. I realized the other day why the last three or four grows the yields been down, because I was working full time when they all went in and prolly did not get as much love as they needed. 

Going to do a little Casey Jones research later

Have a good one!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 15, 2011)

alrrriggggght mate, looking smashing there bro


----------



## SL2 (Jan 15, 2011)

Beuatiful plant Don. That one in the front there looks Dank!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 15, 2011)

HOLY SHIT I swear that pic was not there when I made that last post. Gotta check them out


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice! When does the axe start coming down? and how many and which ones hehehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah I hear ya. There no way that I could put as much time and energy into the garden in the spring when work picks up. I'm just going to cross that bridge when I come to it...not too worried. Happy to be able to have the time to play in it lately. I realized the other day why the last three or four grows the yields been down, because I was working full time when they all went in and prolly did not get as much love as they needed.
> Going to do a little Casey Jones research later
> Have a good one!


 i have the time but having nearly 20 strains is beginning to get a bit hard to manage flower time wise more than anything else, feedwise is ok. enjoy, the readup on casey is kool. 


las fingerez said:


> alrrriggggght mate, looking smashing there bro


 cheers las! yeah things are starting to get back to looking good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2011)

SL2 said:


> Beuatiful plant Don. That one in the front there looks Dank!


 cheers sl2 those are two of the DOGs (headband x og kush) 


Highlanders cave said:


> HOLY SHIT I swear that pic was not there when I made that last post. Gotta check them out





Highlanders cave said:


> Nice! When does the axe start coming down? and how many and which ones hehehe


 hahah no i added it after lol 

next up will be the headbands after that the round at the back of the second pic, livers/ psycho/BRP CC bout another week n a half for the DOGs they were 8 weeks yesterday rest about 2 weeks after i think maybe 3 !?!

cheers for the good vibes peeps


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 15, 2011)

Good, healthy looking garden. Your hard work is showing.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks cof man! couple of really yellow girls, same strain, i jujst cant keep them green the first 2 weeks of flower even though they are throwing out pistils and new growth like nobodies business. then 3rd week they turn green again and act right. its weird.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 15, 2011)

some plants can just be weird


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks cof man! couple of really yellow girls, same strain, i jujst cant keep them green the first 2 weeks of flower even though they are throwing out pistils and new growth like nobodies business. then 3rd week they turn green again and act right. its weird.


Keep this thought first in your mind...the're women...no offense Lgp


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2011)

> been speaking to a mate about style of growing, pro's and cons SOG/perpetual vs few monsters/one big crop, repeat. and im leaning toward monsters, its easier to manage but kinda means less strains.


i was going thru that with myself forever, so thats why im doing a 400w perp and the one big harvest under the 600.. but now im thinkin 600 as a perpetual and harvest 1 time under the 400.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Keep this thought first in your mind...the're women...no offense Lgp
> 
> 
> cof


 hahah thats right even when you think you know what they want/think your still waaaaaay off lmao


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i was going thru that with myself forever, so thats why im doing a 400w perp and the one big harvest under the 600.. but now im thinkin 600 as a perpetual and harvest 1 time under the 400.


 hahah funnily enough to make the switch over to one big run ill have to do half and half for a while myself so i can get a good idea which is going to yeild more, tho ill be setting up the autopots so im expecting that side to be much heavier


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2011)

maybe you could do one plant in a controlled experiment.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 15, 2011)

Re: The yellow problem. When do you stop the grow nutes? I used to keep em on grow for the first 2 weeks of 12/12 coz imo thats when they grow the most and need the grow nutes the most. Just a thought mate.
It all looks the business btw


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 15, 2011)

i think its hard to get the exact nute ratio when there seedlings of personally i think that each starin like it a bit different. but i agree with oscar about when they go into 12/12


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> maybe you could do one plant in a controlled experiment.


 well i could do but i know from past experience of doing side by sides with things your pretty sure of your losing out. i did one with airpots vs normal and it was pretty much the same. canna boost vs without wasnt much difference. next up im doing shooting powder vs pk13/14 which i hear is exactly the same stuff. its just to prove the point. 


oscaroscar said:


> Re: The yellow problem. When do you stop the grow nutes? I used to keep em on grow for the first 2 weeks of 12/12 coz imo thats when they grow the most and need the grow nutes the most. Just a thought mate.
> It all looks the business btw


 im using canna A&B so i dot have a switch over its a two part mix i recently got the bat shit to give them extra N but it just did nowt. the other plants looked greener for it tho!? when i was in soil i did like to give them a good feed of bio bizz gro at about week 4-5 once the stretch is near done.
cheers fella!


Lil ganja princess said:


> i think its hard to get the exact nute ratio when there seedlings of personally i think that each starin like it a bit different. but i agree with oscar about when they go into 12/12


yeah i dont give them much feed as seedlings but once they hit about 6 inches and a few sets of good leaves ill put them on 4ml A&B for 2 litres seems about right for the most part.

picked this up for £160 yesterday, 












dry and on weight. but it hardly even smells like weed and is mediocre punch wise. im determined not to run out of my own till chop. have succumbed to a 20 bag that was 2.1g its top end but 2.1 for £20, my arse felt warmed i tell you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

almost forgot HOWAY THE TOON!!!! 3-1 to win& shola to score 195-1. watch this space!¬!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2011)

Ive given up on football lol but then im a crystal palace suporter so i can be foirgiven lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2011)

160 nicker...sheesh.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 16, 2011)

How's it old yin! Nice group shot there man! I'm going to be having to keep the rui activity down for a wee while, but will still be updating atleast weekley and wont overlook you mate!

jambo;>)


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Don,
20 strains! You got your hands full mate, have you tried a vit/micro nutrient supplement? Cured most of my plant problems. http://www.hesi.nl/english/popups/supervittekst.htm


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i could do but i know from past experience of doing side by sides with things your pretty sure of your losing out. i did one with airpots vs normal and it was pretty much the same. canna boost vs without wasnt much difference. next up im doing shooting powder vs pk13/14 which i hear is exactly the same stuff. its just to prove the point.
> 
> im using canna A&B so i dot have a switch over its a two part mix i recently got the bat shit to give them extra N but it just did nowt. the other plants looked greener for it tho!? when i was in soil i did like to give them a good feed of bio bizz gro at about week 4-5 once the stretch is near done.
> cheers fella!
> ...


least u can see a couple of trichs, ive never seen them on slanty round here lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im using canna A&B so i dot have a switch over its a two part mix i recently got the bat shit to give them extra N but it just did nowt. the other plants looked greener for it tho!?


my bat crap had a high calcium level also, that was the main reason i got it as i've read that coco can soak up the calcium from the nutes feed? what's the specs (npk etc) on ur stuff, do u know? even the product name will do?

edit - my stuff - http://www.guanokalong.nl/uk/index.htm click on Fertilizer content


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2011)

is that low grade for yall?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> Ive given up on football lol but then im a crystal palace suporter so i can be foirgiven lol.


 fair play fred! bit gutted we let them put an equaliser in at 95 mins but what can you do, we bossed them up n down the pitch the other 94. 


DST said:


> 160 nicker...sheesh.


 aye, state of play these days D.


greenjambo said:


> How's it old yin! Nice group shot there man! I'm going to be having to keep the rui activity down for a wee while, but will still be updating atleast weekley and wont overlook you mate!
> jambo;>)


 not so bad lad cheers, managed to stay reasonably sober today. amazing for derby day. hope nowt serious has been happening jambo 


welsh wizz said:


> Hi Don,
> 20 strains! You got your hands full mate, have you tried a vit/micro nutrient supplement? Cured most of my plant problems. http://www.hesi.nl/english/popups/supervittekst.htm


 now then welshy lad, its been a while! hope you n yours are well mate. im not quite at 20 but not far off either.

livers
psycho
dpp x jtr
grape ape
purple sensi star
cherry cheese
DOG
casey jones
cheese quake
qrazy train
ak48
avalon
dawg food
smelly
panama red 

its getting rediculous but i think ive narrowed down to 3-4 that i want to run for a while livers/DOG/psycho and a rotating 4th haha
that hesi stuff must be strong shit if 1 drop does 4.5 litres! 


mr west said:


> least u can see a couple of trichs, ive never seen them on slanty round here lol.


 well funnily enough its not slope dope its pretty similar but its not the usual cabbage or maybe this has just been allowed the time to finish lol.


las fingerez said:


> my bat crap had a high calcium level also, that was the main reason i got it as i've read that coco can soak up the calcium from the nutes feed? what's the specs (npk etc) on ur stuff, do u know? even the product name will do?
> edit - my stuff - http://www.guanokalong.nl/uk/index.htm click on Fertilizer content


 errr i went for plagron bat guano n6%/p15%/k3% i mixed it into the coco when i potted me psycho mum up to go into flower. 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is that low grade for yall?


 yeah, bout the top end of low grade to be fair to it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2011)

yea, thats a step up above our lowgrade, just off looks alone that could go for up to $350 a oz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

well like i say its dry and been allowed to finish most of the time its quite the opposite but the price is the same!

anyone watching the snatcho the day tonight watch out for the magpie bezzing about the sunderland pitch this afternoon, priceless


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 16, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> my bat crap had a high calcium level also, that was the main reason i got it as i've read that coco can soak up the calcium from the nutes feed? what's the specs (npk etc) on ur stuff, do u know? even the product name will do?
> 
> edit - my stuff - http://www.guanokalong.nl/uk/index.htm click on Fertilizer content


Hey las wasuuuuuup!!!!

Another thing to keep in mind if your have any issue with a cal or mag deficiancy is that if the ph of your feed/water solution is to low it inhibits the uptake of those two nutes and can lead to lock out. I'm not sure how dif it is with coco but it shouldn't be to hard to find out. With soil for example ph levels below 6.5 can start to lead to lock out of cal and mag

Ahh got the place to myself for a while until my girl comes over for dinner, getting a nice high started with some hash! I look forward to Mondays in the winter,,,the rest of the world goes back to work and I get to sip my coffee and watch them go by lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 16, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, thats a step up above our lowgrade, just off looks alone that could go for up to $350 a oz


yep could fetch like 300-350 round here. its the frost that will do it. but u can sell anything for like 350 if u just call it kush.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey las wasuuuuuup!!!!
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind if your have any issue with a cal or mag deficiancy is that if the ph of your feed/water solution is to low it inhibits the uptake of those two nutes and can lead to lock out. I'm not sure how dif it is with coco but it shouldn't be to hard to find out. With soil for example ph levels below 6.5 can start to lead to lock out of cal and mag
> 
> Ahh got the place to myself for a while until my girl comes over for dinner, getting a nice high started with some hash! I look forward to Mondays in the winter,,,the rest of the world goes back to work and I get to sip my coffee and watch them go by lol


great info bro  my mate showed me this when i first started up 







edit - he said 5.8-6.2ph was the best for coco also says the same on the canna website, which makes me wonder about the buffers in coco??? anyone know


----------



## ghb (Jan 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> great info bro  my mate showed me this when i first started up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i am gonna try some ph down, the lowest my ph goes from using bloombastic and a+b is 6.5, thats at full recommended doses, how much of that stuff do you use? is there like a chart of how many ml per l you use depending on the ph level and volume?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

in hydro i can see the need for being that particular but otherwise i just dont see the necessity, old mother earth doesnt monitor the ph of the soil ?! just my 2 bob like


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> in hydro i can see the need for being that particular but otherwise i just dont see the necessity, old mother earth doesnt monitor the ph of the soil ?! just my 2 bob like


yo don you need a fan to get those toothpicks bigger lmao....Just kidding subbed


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2011)

I am with you mate, unless you are growing vegetables that require fairly particular levels of ph in the soil then I don't see the need. I have not ph'd anything in years. And unless you are someone who just keeps throwing stuff at your plants in the hope that more shit will make them better, then there really is no need.....in my experience. my 10 bob for the table...2 bob gets youn nadda these days lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> in hydro i can see the need for being that particular but otherwise i just dont see the necessity, old mother earth doesnt monitor the ph of the soil ?! just my 2 bob like


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

you know the funny thing is, i dont have a fan in there at all  muahahahaaaaa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

DST said:


> I am with you mate, unless you are growing vegetables that require fairly particular levels of ph in the soil then I don't see the need. I have not ph'd anything in years. And unless you are someone who just keeps throwing stuff at your plants in the hope that more shit will make them better, then there really is no need.....in my experience. my 10 bob for the table...2 bob gets youn nadda these days lol.


hahah right you are lad, do you think ill need to watch the res on the autopots? im hoping not.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2011)

i think if you are leaving nutes to sit in a res then quite possibly.

the Bio Nova range recommends using the nutes you mix with water within 36 hours, not sure if this is due to ph or due to degrading of the mixture.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah right you are lad, do you think ill need to watch the res on the autopots? im hoping not.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> in hydro i can see the need for being that particular but otherwise i just dont see the necessity, old mother earth doesnt monitor the ph of the soil ?! just my 2 bob like


To be honest the only strain that I have to fuss with the cal/mag issues is the ice, if I treat them like anyone else they get deficancies, but if I raise the ph the prob goes away and end up with a better yeild


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

guess ill play it by ear before i buy a pricey hanna stick!

just had argos home delivery bringing me a cross trainer. an hour late. the fuckers have trailed muck all the way through me house, the driver asked if i had any whiskey cos he was full of cole, haha right you fuckin alchy, told him no, they leave. two mins later they come back we've given you the wrong parcel. up and doon the stairs again more fucking mud. the guy comes up and asks have you got any alcohol in the house, i said aye fuckin hell hold on. gave him a bottle n he starts gluggin at the fucker, i got pissed at this point n said right see you later, the fucker says can i use your bog. FFS i said aye its right through the back of the house. he said ohj its ok ill wait. as he's popping a fishermans friend in his gob to hide the liquer breath. 

then starts giving me some spiel about how i should get on to argos about the mess n theyll pay for a carpet cleaner. i said aye fuckin right they will. only for him to say me n wor lass do carpet cleaning ive got a big machine. by this point i said aye so have i fuck off. honestly. fucking scrotes. he looked right dodge. i put me tunes up to cover the noise of the fan. but you know when you can tell they think somethings up. maybe im just being para, probably. but i think its time to move this summer. 

im winding my strain list down and getting myself shifted. after the gas board debacle its probably about time. right off to work...


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2011)

give someone an inch......


Don Gin and Ton said:


> guess ill play it by ear before i buy a pricey hanna stick!
> 
> just had argos home delivery bringing me a cross trainer. an hour late. the fuckers have trailed muck all the way through me house, the driver asked if i had any whiskey cos he was full of cole, haha right you fuckin alchy, told him no, they leave. two mins later they come back we've given you the wrong parcel. up and doon the stairs again more fucking mud. the guy comes up and asks have you got any alcohol in the house, i said aye fuckin hell hold on. gave him a bottle n he starts gluggin at the fucker, i got pissed at this point n said right see you later, the fucker says can i use your bog. FFS i said aye its right through the back of the house. he said ohj its ok ill wait. as he's popping a fishermans friend in his gob to hide the liquer breath.
> 
> ...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)

Holy fuking shit man!!! You handled that prolly better than I would have don lol

I don't use a pen anymore, I use the drops but after using the same nutes all the time you know what they do to your levels. I just check them occasionally to make sure me and the plants are on the same page. And anyhoo I'm pretty sure I can grow a healthier, happier and higher yielding plant start to finish in 12 weeks than mother nature can lol

Later man thats unbelievable what you just went through with those fucks. Wow!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 17, 2011)

I feel for ya Don. I hate people like that, have no concern for other people house and things. And ask for a drink and go to the can to. I would have gone Balistic on their ass...

Whats a bob? Over here it means battery operated boyfriend...lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2011)

i had the same cable guy(2 different houses) ask me can he buy some bud. So unprofessional!


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2011)

a "bob" is 5 pence, and there are 100 pence in a GBP/£. 

"2 Bob" being the common term used for the 10 pence piece in the UK. A "10 bob bit" is a 50 pence piece. We use to say when playing football (in our game you can hit the ball with your head!!) "He's goat a heid like a 10 boab bit". A 50 pence piece has 7 sides.

In Dutch, just to confuse things, you say, "Ik ben de Bob" - meaning I am the designated driver for the evening. lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 17, 2011)

Don how it shakin Brother??? Sounds like a couple of dinks, those assholes..

Was wondering whats folks in the UK are thinking of MY AMY coming back in Brazil.... I saw a couple vids of some shows she looks OK but a bit fucked up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

DST said:


> give someone an inch......


 well i got on the blower to argos n told them the score, they said have a go at cleaning it once its dried if that does work theyll give a compen if not they get a cleaning company round, which i obviously cant have. felt bad doing it but i told em bout asking for a drink. felt like id grassed the bloke, but to be fair if he spins out on ice after having a load of whiskey in a heavey goods vehicle. ive done the right thing. told em he didnt have a drink, the guy said yeah he may not have at yours but how many other drops has he done today and more to do... hope he doesnt lose his job. and hope he doesnt fancy paying me a visit if he does. 

deffo time for a move.


Highlanders cave said:


> Holy fuking shit man!!! You handled that prolly better than I would have don lol
> I don't use a pen anymore, I use the drops but after using the same nutes all the time you know what they do to your levels. I just check them occasionally to make sure me and the plants are on the same page. And anyhoo I'm pretty sure I can grow a healthier, happier and higher yielding plant start to finish in 12 weeks than mother nature can lol
> Later man thats unbelievable what you just went through with those fucks. Wow!


 thanks buddy yeah i was livid, but cant really go berserk really with whats in the spare room. was tempted tho. i think i might have to get a decent pen and some ph up n down for the res when i get it going. dont want to be guessing if im up or down just looking at the res. 


SL2 said:


> I feel for ya Don. I hate people like that, have no concern for other people house and things. And ask for a drink and go to the can to. I would have gone Balistic on their ass...
> Whats a bob? Over here it means battery operated boyfriend...lol


 yeah im not big on people that have no regard for others safety, risk taking is one thing but drink driving a heavy goods vehicle is nuts.

bob is an old expression for money. 2 bob is the same as my 2 cents. no rampant rabbits in my bag sir!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Don how it shakin Brother??? Sounds like a couple of dinks, those assholes..
> 
> Was wondering whats folks in the UK are thinking of MY AMY coming back in Brazil.... I saw a couple vids of some shows she looks OK but a bit fucked up.


hahah your amy is a fiend for it lad! i read last week shes just done a 2Mil private show for an oil tycoon in russia. so she may not be back too soon bro!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

DST said:


> a "bob" is 5 pence, and there are 100 pence in a GBP/£.
> 
> "2 Bob" being the common term used for the 10 pence piece in the UK. A "10 bob bit" is a 50 pence piece. We use to say when playing football (in our game you can hit the ball with your head!!) "He's goat a heid like a 10 boab bit". A 50 pence piece has 7 sides.
> 
> In Dutch, just to confuse things, you say, "Ik ben de Bob" - meaning I am the designated driver for the evening. lol.


hahahah i couldnt quite remember the exact amount it equates to. not quite old enough  amusingly owing to my footballing prowess my mates call me fifty p toes. cant kick a ball straight to save me life!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight its muffuggin update time. 
AK48 top left qrazy train and cheesequake the others. babies are pscyho





DPPxJTR males at the front





remains of a 2.1 20 bag of some kanny smirk





livers momma going in





livers





DOG





big dog





livers doing the dope fiend lean





psycho heads





dog





dog





more dog





dog





other dog





dog





bloody hell more Dog, think i went a bit overboard in my excitement...





dog





livers






thanks for lookin!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 17, 2011)

We would call that a well stocked dog pound...hope your lungs are in good order


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

hahah more like is my wallet in good order cof! ill not be smoking the majority of it. i will of course be sampling and keeping a portion


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 17, 2011)

aint doing nothing wrong with out a ph/ec pen there bro  looks wicked


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2011)

BLOODY ELL DONNY!!!!! What a DOG handler you be, and looks like your temps are dropping nicely at night and bringing some lovely purpling out on them dogs, ain't seen that before!!! Crackin work lad, and the Livers and Co are looking just as nice....so what PH you running at, haha.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> aint doing nothing wrong with out a ph/ec pen there bro  looks wicked


 cheers las! yeah not bad for a mix n hope job eh!


DST said:


> BLOODY ELL DONNY!!!!! What a DOG handler you be, and looks like your temps are dropping nicely at night and bringing some lovely purpling out on them dogs, ain't seen that before!!! Crackin work lad, and the Livers and Co are looking just as nice....so what PH you running at, haha.
> Peace, DST


 ta muchly lad! yeah the temps have been picking up again over last few days its been 11c feels like summer haha well, maybe not eh. i have been feeding with purple maxx so who knows maybe there is a little purp in the genes as the other one, the non herm one is still dark green.

PH be buggered haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)

WOW LOOK AT THOSE DOGS MAN!!! Haha real nice my friend be proud of those gals, don't even want to post my pics now lol. We are using the same size pots, let me know what your getting for weight off those beautys


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2011)

that dog would be worth reveggin if u hadnt taken any clones


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)

And the livers looks like a gem too!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 17, 2011)

Just fucking gorgeous Don got me all steamed under the collar lol. I thought the dogs werent suppose to be big yeilders but them ladies look like they are going to provide a hefty load of smoke. Nice work Donny.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 17, 2011)

yep ur rright bruh def looks a bit like my headbang kush. hows it to trim? i just chopped one and its hell getting those fat azz leaves out the buds.


----------



## ghb (Jan 17, 2011)

don i am pretty sure the reason they say not to leave the nutes pre-mixed for too long, especially when using autopots is that there is a build up of residue, almost like a slime that accumulates at the bottom of the barrel. this can clog up the valves/tubes and give you a nasty shock when you check on a tent of wilting plants and the barrel is still half full.
all the commercial growers by me use auto's and swear by them, i am against them though, its strictly hand feed for me.

dog is a belter, the dark green ones are sick, never seen such a deep dark green sheen like that, love it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> WOW LOOK AT THOSE DOGS MAN!!! Haha real nice my friend be proud of those gals, don't even want to post my pics now lol. We are using the same size pots, let me know what your getting for weight off those beautys


 give over hc youll have me head to big for the door. haha. to be honest i have no idea per pot, these pots are near 3.5-4 times the size of my normal ones. will do tho chief


mr west said:


> that dog would be worth reveggin if u hadnt taken any clones


 we'll see if the clone makes it lad, its not safe by a long way yet! and at this stage id like a cut of both cos i havent tried either yet.


Highlanders cave said:


> And the livers looks like a gem too!


 she's a special lady that one HC, quite remarkable


1badmasonman said:


> Just fucking gorgeous Don got me all steamed under the collar lol. I thought the dogs werent suppose to be big yeilders but them ladies look like they are going to provide a hefty load of smoke. Nice work Donny.


 cheers 1BMM! i cheated a bit, i let them have a 600 between 2 for most part of flower  want them to be all they can be. 


shishkaboy said:


> yep ur rright bruh def looks a bit like my headbang kush. hows it to trim? i just chopped one and its hell getting those fat azz leaves out the buds.


 still awaiting the pleasure of trimming them, though compared to the livers and near everything ive chopped recently it will be a pleasure its bud bud bud leaf 


ghb said:


> don i am pretty sure the reason they say not to leave the nutes pre-mixed for too long, especially when using autopots is that there is a build up of residue, almost like a slime that accumulates at the bottom of the barrel. this can clog up the valves/tubes and give you a nasty shock when you check on a tent of wilting plants and the barrel is still half full.
> all the commercial growers by me use auto's and swear by them, i am against them though, its strictly hand feed for me.
> 
> dog is a belter, the dark green ones are sick, never seen such a deep dark green sheen like that, love it!


 cheers man yeah ive heard similar tales of clogged tubes from build up of salts n shit, you should see my 5L water bottles after about 6-9 months they build up salts insde that look like mould but are just crystally build up. if im feeding 6 off a 50L res though it should be empty by the second day really.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2011)

I can see the headband in that pic shishka posted below dons DOG, but I think the DOGs def have more bud to leaf ratio, and take on the silvery green look of the og kush as well (the mum) Can't wait to hear your report Donny.

Peace, DST


----------



## SL2 (Jan 17, 2011)

Good Golly Miss Molly...

I wish that was a sratch and sniff picture...

GORGEOUS! Ask her if she wants a boy friend? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

DST said:


> I can see the headband in that pic shishka posted below dons DOG, but I think the DOGs def have more bud to leaf ratio, and take on the silvery green look of the og kush as well (the mum) Can't wait to hear your report Donny.
> Peace, DST


 it def has a bit of the look to it eh!? likewise i cant wait to medicine myself with the DOG. the epedigree dictates it will be knockout no doubt.


SL2 said:


> Good Golly Miss Molly...
> 
> I wish that was a sratch and sniff picture...
> 
> GORGEOUS! Ask her if she wants a boy friend? lol


 you are too kind sir! and for sure she wants action like a randy teenager. only male ive got going is DPP x JTR nightmare eh ahahahahh


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah your amy is a fiend for it lad! i read last week shes just done a 2Mil private show for an oil tycoon in russia. so she may not be back too soon bro!


Thanks for the inside scoop Don.

Plants looks really healthy,,, Great Job Bruther


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

cheers hem!


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 17, 2011)

wow they look great- now that is how mine shoulda turned out like  nice job <<<<< jealous much!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2011)

My DOG's were not low yielders, and were not HB like in many ways but smell. even the trichs were a different texture if that makes sense.. i love and will miss my dogs if i cant clone this run... *tear





wish i could zoom for maximum frost.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

nice tower of bud there tryna lad! Bom Shanka!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)

Thats a beauty for sure tryna!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2011)

i just grew it.. every other DOG i seen is just as frosty, but this is the pheno i called stinky d.


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2011)

It's the DOG Pound thread....sticky pups everywhere...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2011)

makes a good change from the bollox i usually spout eh haha


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2011)

yer tae hard oan yersell laddy!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2011)

someone has to be...lmao actually im polar opposite if owt D


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

Hate to tell you but I'm about to go water 6 nice Purple 10 bushes. I know,, I'm a shit lol. Down snake hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2011)

ill have to be content with watching yours hc


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

whats purple 10?


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ill have to be content with watching yours hc


dont be daft bro, ur a good grower


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2011)

highlanders purple cut of subcool/TGA's void. the one we ogled in the tga growers thread! gutted bout the seeds not germing but those are the breaks

theres going to be plenty purple soon enough!

and thanks las!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

if querkle is cheesequakes daddy, my one seed has a purp possibility huh ? .. but i was cheese dom.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2011)

for sure! im hopoing for awesome colour from mine too, i do use purple maxx tho


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

This is the Purple 10 that Don was talking about. Been growing it for a year now and found a couple of seeds in it this winter and let the seed fairy take them away. Bummer though, apparently they were not viable, they never germed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2011)

god damn hc. i was just getting over it


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 18, 2011)

looks good hc. i got a strain called devil from mr nice seeds. when the temps drop it gets purple calyxs all the way up the inside of the lower buds. i dont think theres any purps in the mix, supposed too be mostly afghani


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice Purps HC! Get that chin-up Don, youve got much to be proud of mate! 

jambo;>)


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 18, 2011)

nice hc


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 18, 2011)

Damn Don! Some job. you pulled off on they doggies, and the Livers looks wild man! Great show and some needed porn after the rough time im now having holding my puppies. If i can get results like that,.......well the Pic's speak a thousand words mate!

jambo;>)


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 19, 2011)

Alright don bot. Last night I chopped some budder into dust and one of my Mates sniffed it. Haha he was smashed off it. Falling asleep stood up. I got the video but can't really post it due to obvious reasons.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

hahhaha class youve got my email address !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

cheers jambo lad! whats the score with your dogs?


----------



## mr west (Jan 19, 2011)

lol insufflation of herbs cant be good for your respiratory sytstem man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

its not hitting your lungs  tho i can imagine it burning about the forhead a bit


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

i met a man with a coke hole in his nostril last night, just reminded me of that.. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

you ever see the warlords in columbia? holes in their palate cheeks no septum, looks crazy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

nah i never seen that, i had a litter of boxer pups that had cleft pallets a while ago. i also went to military school with this ass hole that thought just because he had a cleft pallet i wouldnt jaw him 1 good time... showed him


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

no shit bro, my fam bred boxers for years, awesome pets & guard dogs. 

i was searching for a pic of the drug lord with the holes but couldnt find it

anyone wanna see more DOGs?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

who doesnt, mine is a nice lil seedling right now.. im so happy i will actually get to properly cure my bud now. dog was funky i cant imagine it cured.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

the veg area, rammed.





DAWG






the pics dont really show the true colour of the buds, their a crazy silver colour, beautiful if i say so meself!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2011)

Rockin and rollin my man! Looking very nice!! Yeah cameras never seem to do the plants justice lol

Have a good one!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

that siler color is what i love bout the dog nugs, i think thats from the og side of things.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

i can see with the right training and stuff the Dogs could be some amazing scrog, i reckon with a bit os Las fingerez style screening


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

i reckon they would, they respond well to topping.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

just gotten off the blower to argos, they're sending me a £40 cheque out, the cost of what the cleaning service would charge to come out. pretty happy with that, effectively halfs the cost of the item. i enquired as to the fate of the bloke asking for drink. apparently i was one of several complaints that day involving him asking for alcohol. he was an agency worker and has not been asked back.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

Lol, so they didn't come clean it ?? oh well, i can clean.. cant beat free money.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

no i got down to it last night it was a right pain and some spots havent gone but to be honest the carpets cream and i've done my fair share in muddying it myself ill be getting it properly cleaned when i move out.

i mean who has a cream carpet in a rented property?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no i got down to it last night it was a right pain and some spots havent gone but to be honest the carpets cream and i've done my fair share in muddying it myself ill be getting it properly cleaned when i move out.
> 
> i mean who has a cream carpet in a rented property?


 yea, def a bad idea.. i have wood floors in here, but i had cream in my last place.. and when i left there was everything from spaghetti sauce to blood n puppy poo in it. i cleaned it the best i could, lol. oh wait after all the cleaning a buddy thats sells vacuums door to door came n cleaned it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

Thankfully I know two people that run carpet cleaning companies, one who happens to toke  he's offered a trade already but I need to empty the room with the op in, which ain't happening any time soon.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

lol, that whats up. always good to know a tradesman with a weed smokin habit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

seems everyone i know is into pot or something. its like being a freemason this game


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

lol, except for weird initiations.. and robes.. i heard they wear robes lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

dude you should see my robes!!! got a couple of nice ones. from tunisia. like a giant nightie. ideal for hot summer days, though you have to put boxers on when guests arrive...

i actually heard from a reliable source they have sequined aprons for the higher ups!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

lol, i was just talking with my wife how i need a robe..lol to make me feel rich or something.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

dude get on it i love mine. i dont even feel rich when i get paid man haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

i really want one foreal, and a la-z-boy lol, so i can put on my robe get in my chair n chuff away


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2011)

A red smoking jacket like my hero Mr. Hefner perhaps but prolly not a giant nightie, tryna lol.

Researching the Black Rose man, truley amazing!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

aye its probably the most vivid purps strain


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2011)

I guess maybe, huh! Where would I find info on the black cross?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> A red smoking jacket like my hero Mr. Hefner perhaps but prolly not a giant nightie, tryna lol.
> 
> Researching the Black Rose man, truley amazing!


lol, i like his coat, but not in red. maybe ill get a snuggie.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

no sho photo.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2011)

right thanks, I can see it guess ya gotta be scribed over there


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

yup, seems so. what was it ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2011)

It was a pack of BOGs Sour Bubble and on the label it said...a very potent bubblegum


----------



## SL2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> A red smoking jacket like my hero Mr. Hefner perhaps but prolly not a giant nightie, tryna lol.
> 
> Researching the Black Rose man, truley amazing!


We exspect a report when your done...lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2011)

sup peeps, ill pull together all the info i have on the black rose for you hc there was a test grow on potpimp but i dont think it was finished. but there was stuff on the lineage ill get it together in an hour or two when i get to work .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2011)

Fuck Fuck FUCK. Mould in the biggest dog cola. Literally overnight. Had to chop the top couple of inches off. Words fail me I could cry.


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2011)

Damn holmes, not good news...how long you got to go?


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2011)

Just checked your last pic...looks a wee whiley yet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2011)

yup another week id say. im gutted. at least ill have some to sample before hand eh


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2011)

gutted mate sorry to hear that. Have u got ur fan on a controler? U wouldnt of thought u could get bud rot with an 8incher going strong


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2011)

nah man ive got the fan going 24/7 and even had the dehumidifier in the tent next to the fucker, on when the lights are, its the bud structure its just too dense. the other one with more heads is ok. ive lost maybe 4 grams tops, i caught it early. just got to be vigilant checking the rest.


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2011)

put the willys up the rest of us now lol il be checking my gals asap


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2011)

yup when they get to the last 2 weeks keep your eyes peeled bro.


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2011)

I had a little PM but no issues with mould on the last run (the PM was due to the PM on a drying plant I decided to bring into the grow area!!! what a pratt.....

Anyway, at least you caught it in time Donny!! And the sign of extremely dank things to come.

I am running my dehumid at night (unless I have just watered) and I have my fans on timers at night 15 mins on, 30 mins off, 15 mins on..you get the picture.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2011)

i cant really run mine at night the fan makes enough racket without the dehumidifieir on too  oh well lie n learn. i dont think its prone to mould its just the bud is that dense its a risk.


----------



## ghb (Jan 20, 2011)

YOU NEED TO GET A FAN IN THER AND CIRCULATE SOME AIR!


on a serious note, humidity spikes when the lights go out, leave the dehumidifier on for an hour after lights out if you can't leave it on constant.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2011)

top tip cheers! 

fans fan comments are fanny as fack


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2011)

What were your humidity levels at. My ro was dangerously high during the summer months, but this time of year its very low in there. Bummer Don sorry to hear.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah man ive got the fan going 24/7 and even had the dehumidifier in the tent next to the fucker, on when the lights are, its the bud structure its just too dense. the other one with more heads is ok. ive lost maybe 4 grams tops, i caught it early. just got to be vigilant checking the rest.


 Great check n find there Donny! Those nug's look so hard i can imajine its not too easy to give them a good check, and alcohol to clean the fingers after


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

aww man , sorry to hear that. i have never had pm, i hope i never do.


----------



## unity (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear Don, it sucks being this close and then have pm dropping in for a fuck fest. Personally I never had Pm indoors, I had it outdoors several times with rather depressing impact on my otherwise cheerful soul. I'm growing in a cge environment were everything is controlled, my humidity starting mid flowering never exceeds 50-60%, which kind a sounds high but I also use a HEPA air purifier and charcoal filter in there, and just never had any issues. 
Just keep your eyes on high alert until chop brother!

Unity


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

cant u make hash or butter with it ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Unity whats going on. Just had a question for you if you don't mind? Why do you keep your humidity at those levels when it is recommended to be much lower during flowering and how does your air purifier and hepa filter (I'm assuming on your intake) reduce the chance of mold growing inside of your buds. I've flowered at the 50 -60% range that you were talking about before but not by choice. I had 1 strain out of 6 or 7 that I had to watch out for mold but the rest seemed fine. In my mind, lower humidity during flowering always equaled more trics?

Don buddy I wish I could turn ya on to some of this BB hash I'm smoking right now,,,talk to you man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

Lower humidity is usually followed by phatter and more trichs n buds plumping up a bit.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 20, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Great check n find there Donny! Those nug's look so hard i can imajine its not too easy to give them a good check, and alcohol to clean the fingers after


JD wouldnt shift my sticky fingers. washing up liquid and sugar is second best to butter then washing up liquid lmao (got the butter and washing liquid from RIU and it works lol)


damn donny sorry 2 hear about ur loss bro 


lol @ ghb u joker hahaha


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2011)

baby oil gets rid of sticky. I find it hard to get my rh below 50 this time of year


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> baby oil gets rid of sticky. I find it hard to get my rh below 50 this time of year


thanks bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> baby oil gets rid of sticky. I find it hard to get my rh below 50 this time of year


I guess the cold weather is doing it for me right now, rh stays in the low 20s, sometimes lower


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 20, 2011)

i havent had mould in a while now. think i got the mix just right for temps/humidity. 

i have an intake vent at the bottom of my room and a carbon filter on the end of a 4'' fan that is blowing outside threw an air brick. i keep the fan running at all times and a dehumidifier running through the dark period... not had mould for over nine months.


----------



## unity (Jan 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Unity whats going on. Just had a question for you if you don't mind? Why do you keep your humidity at those levels when it is recommended to be much lower during flowering and how does your air purifier and hepa filter (I'm assuming on your intake) reduce the chance of mold growing inside of your buds. I've flowered at the 50 -60% range that you were talking about before but not by choice. I had 1 strain out of 6 or 7 that I had to watch out for mold but the rest seemed fine. In my mind, lower humidity during flowering always equaled more trics?
> 
> Don buddy I wish I could turn ya on to some of this BB hash I'm smoking right now,,,talk to you man


Cheers bud brother  I hear you regarding the relationship between low humidity and increased thc production. It makes sense at face value, but does it take in to consideration the overall health of the plant and how that can impacts overall growth and vigor. Personal experience with my growing environment seems to indicate that my plants are 'happier' between 40%-60%RH rather then 20%-40%RH. I have to admit though that when I checked my settings this morning I realized that I am running between 40%-50% RH not 50% to 60%. Go figure lol!
I do not have an intake nor an exhaust vent, I'm in a closed growing environment (no air exchange), my hepa and charcoal filters clean the air inside my space. It rids the air of toxins that the plants ex-spell as well as toxins from the grow space it self. Mold does not start inside the bud, it is in the air and then establishes itself in a favorable environment. It spreads by becoming air born. The filters remove these spores before they find a host. So this is my understanding of it, but by all means please share your info on this as well, we need all the information we can get.

Unity


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> reeet quick update as the gaffer has given me the shitty job of doing the
> VAT returns
> 
> loadsa pics of them outside the box for ya london
> ...









remember this mate?


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2011)

My RH is around 55-65 - 65 after I have just watered and then dropping to 55 before I water (sometimes 50) I have only ever had mould indoors once and PM a couple of times, but both times that was my own fault....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Great check n find there Donny! Those nug's look so hard i can imajine its not too easy to give them a good check, and alcohol to clean the fingers after


 i use nail polish remover, works just fine. and i chope with latex gloves on, much easier.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> aww man , sorry to hear that. i have never had pm, i hope i never do.


 likewise it seems once the spores have hold they're a bitch to shake.


unity said:


> Sorry to hear Don, it sucks being this close and then have pm dropping in for a fuck fest. Personally I never had Pm indoors, I had it outdoors several times with rather depressing impact on my otherwise cheerful soul. I'm growing in a cge environment were everything is controlled, my humidity starting mid flowering never exceeds 50-60%, which kind a sounds high but I also use a HEPA air purifier and charcoal filter in there, and just never had any issues.
> Just keep your eyes on high alert until chop brother!
> Unity


 yeah im keeping a close eye, but to my shame i just checked the dehumififier and the trap was full. thats why the humidity went up cos the damned thing wasnt able to pull air out, probably for about 3 full days  what a tool i am sometimes. 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cant u make hash or butter with it ?


 its drying now the mould will go into the bubble run the rest im smokin!


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lower humidity is usually followed by phatter and more trichs n buds plumping up a bit.


 aye humidity drop will fatten your trichs up a good deal in the last week 


las fingerez said:


> JD wouldnt shift my sticky fingers. washing up liquid and sugar is second best to butter then washing up liquid lmao (got the butter and washing liquid from RIU and it works lol)
> damn donny sorry 2 hear about ur loss bro
> lol @ ghb u joker hahaha


waste of jd lad!!! still its not scotch 



mr west said:


> remember this mate?


 errr not really!? should i? one of my early ones maybe blue moonshine


DST said:


> My RH is around 55-65 - 65 after I have just watered and then dropping to 55 before I water (sometimes 50) I have only ever had mould indoors once and PM a couple of times, but both times that was my own fault....


 likewise its generally my faul, remember when i fooked the whole room n had to decorate!? right old lawrance.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2011)

Well Don, at least you found out what was wrong. My dehumidifier has a hose that I need to attached to a bigger bucket as emptying it everyday is a pain in the back...literally as I crouch under the scrog, haha. Think I'll sort that for next run. Anything interesting happening on Friday Don (apart from the VAT) I just got my quarterly return back (the vatman always pays DST, mhahahahaha)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2011)

organising a trip to talk about methane conversion to electricity actually, pretty cool stuff they even convert the turd into pellets for fire! green as it gets, the guy were meeting actually supplies the grid and gets £££ for it. im not really organising the business side just the party treats 

the VAT man pays you huh.... jammy !


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2011)

that sounds cool. The green lecky supply here would probably push my bill up 30% or I would do it. I suggested a wind turbine to go on top of our building but the neighbols were nae interested....Don the Party Organiser eh! Sweet.




Don Gin and Ton said:


> organising a trip to talk about methane conversion to electricity actually, pretty cool stuff they even convert the turd into pellets for fire! green as it gets, the guy were meeting actually supplies the grid and gets £££ for it. im not really organising the business side just the party treats
> 
> the VAT man pays you huh.... jammy !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2011)

The guys having a shoot on sat but I don't know if ill get to play with a shotgun but hoping!

My parties are renound for being a riot metaphorically an on occasion literally! Doubt these farmer types will be that raucous but you never know...


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2011)

PULL!!! Never been around guns much so not a huge fan, but I reckon some clay pigeon shooting would be awesome fun (i bet it's hard as!!)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2011)

well im a crack shot with a throwing knife but lord knows with a shotgun?! dougt theyll give me a go being drunk stoned and high


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2011)

eh, probably not, people who are drunk and high with guns normally do drive by's.....lol.

so whats the story with the knife throwing Donny? you had training or just something you have picked up along the way?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> well im a crack shot with a throwing knife but lord knows with a shotgun?! dougt theyll give me a go being drunk stoned and high


----------



## ghb (Jan 21, 2011)

gotta get the practise in incase he ever runs into mike ashley.


----------



## unity (Jan 21, 2011)

Well fuck, now I'm going to have to lower my humidity during the last 2 weeks. There seems to be consensus on this subject, less humidity = more trics. I can bring it all the way down to the low 20's what would you guys think is a good balance here? Also, I'm assuming that I will have to watch my nute solution, it may be a bit 'hot' if my plants start drawing a lot more water up due to the lower humidity?! What do you guys think?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2011)

DST said:


> eh, probably not, people who are drunk and high with guns normally do drive by's.....lol.
> so whats the story with the knife throwing Donny? you had training or just something you have picked up along the way?


 as i cant drive it'd be a cycle by in my case hahaah yeah i got a cheap set got ok with them got a good weighted set and become kanny good, i could hit a target stationary at about 30ft no bother ( and pick a limb) moving is closer but im still quite accurate


ghb said:


> gotta get the practise in incase he ever runs into mike ashley.


 wouldnt let him off with a blade too painless.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 21, 2011)

unity said:


> Well fuck, now I'm going to have to lower my humidity during the last 2 weeks. There seems to be consensus on this subject, less humidity = more trics. I can bring it all the way down to the low 20's what would you guys think is a good balance here? Also, I'm assuming that I will have to watch my nute solution, it may be a bit 'hot' if my plants start drawing a lot more water up due to the lower humidity?! What do you guys think?


We typically don't think that much...LOL,,,Just kiddin


----------



## unity (Jan 21, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> We typically don't try to think that much...LOL,,,Just kiddin


 LOL, me neither! You are just catching me in the morning


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2011)

unity said:


> Well fuck, now I'm going to have to lower my humidity during the last 2 weeks. There seems to be consensus on this subject, less humidity = more trics. I can bring it all the way down to the low 20's what would you guys think is a good balance here? Also, I'm assuming that I will have to watch my nute solution, it may be a bit 'hot' if my plants start drawing a lot more water up due to the lower humidity?! What do you guys think?


Hey Unity whats going on bro! Still trying to wrap my head around your set-up lol. If you have no intake, where does your fresh air come from, if you don't mind me asking? And I'm sure I can come up with a couple of other questions too if ya don't mind me picking your brain a bit. It's an interesting way to gro! I badly need to invest in some air purifiers for my rooms and should put a filter on my intake. 

What strains do you grow man? Any pics too?


----------



## unity (Jan 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Unity whats going on bro! Still trying to wrap my head around your set-up lol. If you have no intake, where does your fresh air come from, if you don't mind me asking? And I'm sure I can come up with a couple of other questions too if ya don't mind me picking your brain a bit. It's an interesting way to gro! I badly need to invest in some air purifiers for my rooms and should put a filter on my intake.
> 
> What strains do you grow man? Any pics too?


Lol, no worries bro. I got to go to work, but here is a view pics. The current strain is Banana OG. I'll explain the 'cge' environment when I get home.


----------



## ghb (Jan 21, 2011)

that looks lovely, they be some fat calyx's boy!. CGE is the way to go, i'm a tent grower atm, i would love a room to have a go in though.

air con keeps the temps down and cleans the air, dehumidifier keeps humidity down, co2 burner raises co2 levels and a sulphur burner prevents pm issues. because there is no air exchange there will be a greater risk of powdery mildew, sulphur burners stop powdery mildew but can leave a nasty taste on the bud, you need to find the right balance.

unity uses a hepa filter, sounds like an idea to help clean some of that recirculated air.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

wth is tge? and that banana kush looks amazing. i had a banan kush cross once.. very funky


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2011)

DST said:


> PULL!!! Never been around guns much so not a huge fan, but I reckon some clay pigeon shooting would be awesome fun (i bet it's hard as!!)


 well im not a fan of them myself, always said the closer you are to onee closer you are to death. argue all you like. i still lose to loose off a few


unity said:


> Well fuck, now I'm going to have to lower my humidity during the last 2 weeks. There seems to be consensus on this subject, less humidity = more trics. I can bring it all the way down to the low 20's what would you guys think is a good balance here? Also, I'm assuming that I will have to watch my nute solution, it may be a bit 'hot' if my plants start drawing a lot more water up due to the lower humidity?! What do you guys think?


 i say low 20's is too far unity but not by a load putting a dehumidifier in the op last two eeks youll be a happy man


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 21, 2011)

Farmers shooting gun's, at party's wi stoner's! This has got to be Don's thread! How's it mate! I'm alot better as of today. Got a good few thing's done and saved a small fortune and a shit load of time! Its been a hard few weeks basically starting over.....But bouncing back, and about ready to kick off a new thread.
The Pic. you posted of the remander of the 20 sack was something m8. My last run of the chiesel was the last good smoke i had, but its 12:50 a g up here for anything like that bit you got! 3 day's hung and bagged, grown ok if your lucky! and harder to find than Bin Laden! Seriously man, its getting crazy! Even the wet triad shwagg (feet weed) is getting knocked out at 25's a half Q and that's wi the full monty attatched to the eh ??? bud???
like i said crazy, but hopefully change is gonna come 

Take it easy Guy!
jambo;>)


----------



## unity (Jan 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well im not a fan of them myself, always said the closer you are to onee closer you are to death. argue all you like. i still lose to loose off a few
> 
> i say low 20's is too far unity but not by a load putting a dehumidifier in the op last two eeks youll be a happy man


So it is done, I reduced humidity to the mid 20's. Thanks for the tip guys, it will be interesting to see how it impacts the nutes as well. 
I just noticed the 'sunny england' and had to laugh lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2011)

How was the party Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2011)

mornin lad, party was pretty mental. lots of tweed and barbour jackets, mix of really interesting people, MD's of some big companies like multinationals. coked up to the eyeballs talking codshit. i arrived late and most were already in a state, one woman in her must have been 50's fall down drunk staggering round oiutside the barn we were in. apparently they paid 400 bar a piece for the days shoot plus 25 nicker for anything they shot n took yem. 

had the first toke on the DOG and woah that stuff is awesome, lovely flavour and strong to boot, i medicined a few of them, you know the types, not smoked in years but wanting to be in on the act. wiped them right out a few had to sit down.

on the grow front, i noticed one of the DPPxJTRs is herming, i should be potting up and other stuff but i just cant be arsed today. 

good weekend all!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mornin lad, party was pretty mental. lots of tweed and barbour jackets, mix of really interesting people, MD's of some big companies like multinationals. coked up to the eyeballs talking codshit. i arrived late and most were already in a state, one woman in her must have been 50's fall down drunk staggering round oiutside the barn we were in. apparently they paid 400 bar a piece for the days shoot plus 25 nicker for anything they shot n took yem.
> 
> had the first toke on the DOG and woah that stuff is awesome, lovely flavour and strong to boot, i medicined a few of them, you know the types, not smoked in years but wanting to be in on the act. wiped them right out a few had to sit down.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun night! I especially like the second paragraph, made me laugh out loud!!

Have a good one buddy!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2011)

you do get a lot of herms don mate. I cant even get my males to p=erform and it jus happens for u lol, u gonna harvest to pollen?


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 23, 2011)

Heah Don, sound like it was a good doo! Loved the dog's part, can imajine lol. Pitty bout the DPP x JTR. Ive been right busy man, got some nice Blue Cheese yest. And can acctually call it nice! lol. You can just see they Dog's you done were going to be something! Nice-one!
Stay Safe:

jambo;>)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sounds like a fun night! I especially like the second paragraph, made me laugh out loud!!
> Have a good one buddy!!


 yeah it was a bit much in places but for the most part good fun. 


mr west said:


> you do get a lot of herms don mate. I cant even get my males to p=erform and it jus happens for u lol, u gonna harvest to pollen?


 well i dont know to be honest west lad, ive got a good male dppXjtr which i was going to back cross to the best looking dppXjtr, but i guess with the herm i could have a go at making feminised beans but wheres the fun in that!!! think the shemale will be in the bin by nightfall.


greenjambo said:


> Heah Don, sound like it was a good doo! Loved the dog's part, can imajine lol. Pitty bout the DPP x JTR. Ive been right busy man, got some nice Blue Cheese yest. And can acctually call it nice! lol. You can just see they Dog's you done were going to be something! Nice-one!
> Stay Safe:
> jambo;>)


 Yeah the dog is something else the nuggets were so dense, the smell is so pungent as soon as i opened the bag to skin up the room filled with the smell, over the smell of the cigars..


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2011)

im gutted, ive never had a herm with any of the subs starins ive played with and this is the first report of any of the crosses hermin, propper gutted


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2011)

ive had a few late naners on the querkle but otherwise subs work is pretty herm free. 

im gutted for you n me both man


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 23, 2011)

OK a little Sunday Morning Music trivia....

without the use of google or and other search

what British Rock group wrote and performed this Hit

Hush, hush I thought I heard her callin my name now.
Hush Hush She broke my heart but i love her just the same now


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2011)

That was to to easy hem....DP, one of the couple of my favorites that I never got the chance to see. That was out of the blue lol!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2011)

kula shaker, good tune hem! one of those bands that i wouldnt say i liked but i actually do haha

westy i had a look at the herm again and it kinda looks like a male with the odd and i do mean odd hair so who knows, ill let her play out n see what happens.


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2011)

maybe shes a tom boy and will grow out of it lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kula shaker, good tune hem! one of those bands that i wouldnt say i liked but i actually do haha
> 
> westy i had a look at the herm again and it kinda looks like a male with the odd and i do mean odd hair so who knows, ill let her play out n see what happens.


Hint...he said wrote : !)

Crackalakin bro? Bonging some lemon Qleaner before I go give the girls their last feeding, I'll take some pics of them tommorrow their looking fine! Thats about the last of the Qleaner and the good hash  Going to be just Blueberry now until the next chop time. I skimmed all the colas off that last harvest for myself and haven't broken into them yet. Been curing them proper, must be getting close to a month now


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 23, 2011)

OK HC you got the Prize It was Deep Purple...

Don kula shaker???? WTH..LOL

Have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 23, 2011)

Alright Don, just having a late one. Crashed out about half 8 so looks like a night-shift! Got some more of that nice blues so im no fussed lol.
Yeah, cleared the room hahaha like me in domino's earlier wi that Blue Cheese in two bag in pocket and still lingered! Had to go wait in car lol. Can't wait to smell this Livers in action as expecting Dank!!!! 
Wish I was at the point to run with the doggie, but nearlly lol. 
The magpies got a good result in the end eh mate! Sitting quite nice in the league too man, and were on fire up here as you'll know!!!
We'll hope you'r hitting big ZZZZZ's and enjoying them bro!
Take it easy

jambo;>)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2011)

alreet jambo lad, I was in bed by half 10 didnt sleep hardly, head was a shed yesterday, still fuzzy today.

seriously you think the cheese stinks wait till youve had a whiff of the livers in full flower. it caused me ne end of bother. my dog cut that i took loks to be donald so its a reveg which is a bit gutting but hey ho those are the breaks.

i was foaming at the match a moment of defensive stupidity cost us a good scalp, we bossed them up n doon the pitch for 93 minutes. same at the stadium of shite the week before. 

aye your mob are chasing that 2nd spot like, see how rangers do with their 2 games in hand. 


update coming tonight girls are on the cusp


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> OK HC you got the Prize It was Deep Purple...
> 
> Don kula shaker???? WTH..LOL
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone


im just a yound pup hem, and i hate deep purple with a passion. yeah he can fingerpick like a champ but who wants to hear it lol soirry i went out with a chick for 3 years and all her father did was play deep purple riffs picking for hours and hours. drove me to hate them and him.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! May the beat of Smoke on the Water haunt you all day now. Hear it,,,listen,,,there it is lol now all day in your head arhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! May the beat of Smoke on the Water haunt you all day now. Hear it,,,listen,,,there it is lol now all day in your head arhhhhhhhhhhhhh


equaly my u only hera jon bon jovi in ur head going down with a blazzing cory lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2011)

im a stones man through n through the beatles were ok but never as cool as the stones imho. rock n roll over some mersey beat tosh all day. 

Got to work todasy still fuzzy from the weekends excess, the gaffer phoned n said he wasnt coming so me n the other lad rolled a spliff of the dog up. went out smoked it in the car n went back to the office. 

5 mins later the lad from the office across the way knocked on the door n said guys you do know you can smell that down the corridor. he could smell it through 2 sets of doors in his office  we packed up and scarpered. im on the way out and the wife on reception says 'you know your parcel, what was it?' it was a 32oz bottle of nutes... i quickly said it was a bottle of import liquer and seemingly bluffed it. all very suspect. why was she examining my post!!?! no more DOGs to work days...

gonna go n have a rejig in the garden tonight move some shit round take some snaps of the dark side of the moon. or the bit i cant take pics of at least.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2011)

Woooooooah stanky stanky stanky. That was funny but I'm sure not so at the time lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

aye theres nothing like a little panic to get the heart going ahaha sorry for the no show on the pics peeps, my usb lead has decided its not recognising jack shit...

Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43) 

computer says NO. annoyingly it said aye nee bother last time.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

Sounds like "Carry on Working" Don. So what's your view on the dog?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

hahah i know mate its a right wind up.

the DOG is some olkdskool funk, earthy when first cut but the sweet flavour comes after its dried, im putting a few select nuggets away for a real good cure. honestly its knockout strength is up there with the big boys. the tiny bit i had in a jar filled the 1000ft sq office with the aroma in less than a couple of minutes. this ones going to be a regular in the op for a long time i reckon. ive not really done a reveg on purpose before so i hope it goes well but to be honest i want both revegged until i can smoke the pair and assess the keeper. incidentally there was the very odd flower under the nugs but nowt major. pics on route if i can ever get the fuckin driver to sort itself out...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 25, 2011)

im sorry but i might have missed you saying it but i guess u didnt take a clone or the clone didnt take?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 25, 2011)

Seems everyone is growing the dogs. I should have got on the 600w thread aerlier. I just repotted them CC x L I got off the fairy so they should be ready for test cuts in next couple of weeks of everything goes to plan and there is no more cold nights and slow growing. Really can't wait to see what phenos I get.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 25, 2011)

have u not grown the CC x L before oneeyewilly?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

right update...






DPP xJTR stud





Livers





DOG





















reveg..... maybe it'll make it maybe not.... ive not got space in the veg cab for the pot size so its still in flower at the moment.

thanks for lookin peeps


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 25, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> have u not grown the CC x L before oneeyewilly?


They have been in my veg cab for months lol I'm yet to flower any. When the cold came everything in my veg slowed down dramatically and the CC x L just stopped growing altogether so it's been held back for a while now. I have high hopes for em.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 25, 2011)

That's looking good don. How far ate them livers? Mine are comin up to 5weeks and I'm worried about her. She doesn't seem as fat as the other girls in flower.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

quite far on man bout 8 weeks, mine didnt like the cold either


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 25, 2011)

hey bro, good luck for the re-veg  cool story about stinking ur work out lmao, bet it wasnt at the time though, i would of been shitting it lol. looking lush as ever bro, great gardening


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> reveg..... maybe it'll make it maybe not.... ive not got space in the veg cab for the pot size so its still in flower at the moment.
> 
> thanks for lookin peeps


Wee bit of advice Don, if you remove the dog from the pot and basically cut down the sides of the root ball (making sure the main root is not cut natcho) and ensure you are cutting it down to the size of another suitable pot, then re-pot in that. This will make it easier to control watering the plant as what you are looking at is a bottom heavy root system supporting a small amount of above ground vegitation. In these situations it is very easy to overwater and kill the re-veg. My mistake on my last re-veg was overwatering while the temps in the greenhouse went down, it stopped growing and died basically. This should also help you to squueze it back in the veg cab.....
I have pics way back in my journal of when I reduced the root ball size. Basically like having a bonsai mother.

Good luck.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

cheers las, i reckon this one will reveg but the other might be a bit more tricky, I lollipopped her there zero foliage on the first 18 inches of fat stalk so i dont know i might have to pop some more...

yeah theres a suspect hint of funk in the office today, we were searching thinking wed dropped a bt, but its actually just me. always happens after the chop. i had the smoke drying on the clothes prop but moved it into the tent with the dehumidifier, not the ideal, but i woke up with the thick sweet scent creeping round the flat so it had to go in. thats with the ozone genny running 15 on/off too  shit stinks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Wee bit of advice Don, if you remove the dog from the pot and basically cut down the sides of the root ball (making sure the main root is not cut natcho) and ensure you are cutting it down to the size of another suitable pot, then re-pot in that. This will make it easier to control watering the plant as what you are looking at is a bottom heavy root system supporting a small amount of above ground vegitation. In these situations it is very easy to overwater and kill the re-veg. My mistake on my last re-veg was overwatering while the temps in the greenhouse went down, it stopped growing and died basically. This should also help you to squueze it back in the veg cab.....
> I have pics way back in my journal of when I reduced the root ball size. Basically like having a bonsai mother.
> Good luck.
> DST


 alreet D!? Id heard of doing this but was a bit wary being my first go at revegging but i think ive got a couple more beans of the DOG so ill probably give it a go. i gave her a massive drink this mornin as the pot was light and dry hope ive not crocked it from the off...

ive notcied before when i recycle the coco the previous pot shape is in tact like in the shape of the previous pot, im thinking i could cut her down to that size quite easily. it would be a trip to reveg it back up to this pot size clone it and flower her again.

cheers man


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

ah you should be good but just don't water until it's really light again. I saw in the pic the initial pot size where you upotted, that would prob be ideal. I will see if I have any pics for ya....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet D!? Id heard of doing this but was a bit wary being my first go at revegging but i think ive got a couple more beans of the DOG so ill probably give it a go. i gave her a massive drink this mornin as the pot was light and dry hope ive not crocked it from the off...
> 
> ive notcied before when i recycle the coco the previous pot shape is in tact like in the shape of the previous pot, im thinking i could cut her down to that size quite easily. it would be a trip to reveg it back up to this pot size clone it and flower her again.
> 
> cheers man


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

here you go lad....

*Rejuvenating Thelma*

*Step1 - the stump*





*Step 2: checking out the roots*





*Step 3:measuring up for the new pot*





*Step 4: Final sizing (just brushed away excess soil)*





*Last Step: Re-potting and finishing off:*





She has gone back into 18/6 light so lets see what happens.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

awesome step by step man cheers! you can jut hack the root off then!? crazy. i know i wouldnt take to my legs going missin very well! 

quick Q: why the hydro pebbles on top? to stop light?


----------



## ghb (Jan 25, 2011)

i started using them recently, they stop light and also stop the coco from moving around if you water a lot or from a great height. i prefer the jagged ones though because the round ones roll away like marbles lol


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

aye, pretty much so. Due to the fact i wasn't watering it very often I thought it would help retain moisture when it got really dry outside.

i feel you on the roll away hydroton, haha...I am forever crunching bits under my feet!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 25, 2011)

dangerous if u slip on one 

edit - not that is happened to me or owt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

does it not make it a little difficult to know when they need watering? or do you go with the lift the pot method? im conscious i dont want to overwater them


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 25, 2011)

u cant go wrong with the lift he pot method lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 25, 2011)

i agree, the pinky finger test works well enough for me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

i also water at height


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2011)

i pinky test, and if im unsure i lift it.. i like my pots bone dry.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 25, 2011)

Lift the pot method for me


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

I sniff the air...haha, no I don't, I just feed every 2 days unless the top is dry, and give them odd bits of water in between. However when I water I do need to lift them and use this as an indication of how much water they need.

There was only a few hydrotons Don so I could easily take them off, but I don't think I ever did. Fukkin greenhouse from mouldy hell killed it "when them rains of august did come", t'was proper gutted after getting new veg leaves and thinking it was on....

EDIT: Just to clarify, I only lift a few of my plants, it's pretty hard to lift a scrog that's attached to the wall, and also a pain in the...well everywhere, to move the bigger plants on the shelfs, so they all stay put.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye theres nothing like a little panic to get the heart going ahaha sorry for the no show on the pics peeps, my usb lead has decided its not recognising jack shit...
> 
> Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)
> 
> computer says NO. annoyingly it said aye nee bother last time.


That sounds liike the smell I'm looking for my man! the (dog in work post) How the hell are you anyway! Hope you get a return on the old jam tart's, non more than me!
P.S good luck on the Re-Veg. man!

jambo;>)


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 26, 2011)

I use the lift the pot method

Thanks Don, Got your Message


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2011)

im a stones man through n through the beatles were ok but never as cool as the stones imho. rock n roll over some mersey beat tosh all day.
sounds lik,e something my mum would say lol. Yewars ago wen i was 15 i used to see this girl whos parents lived in the house next door to mick jaggers old house, very posh it was but it was still too close to dartford to be that posh lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> I use the lift the pot method
> Thanks Don, Got your Message


  stay up bro


mr west said:


> im a stones man through n through the beatles were ok but never as cool as the stones imho. rock n roll over some mersey beat tosh all day.
> sounds lik,e something my mum would say lol. Yewars ago wen i was 15 i used to see this girl whos parents lived in the house next door to mick jaggers old house, very posh it was but it was still too close to dartford to be that posh lmao


hahahah it is something my mum said hence I listened to the stones a lot as a kid lol amongst allsorts of 60's-70's music nosedived in the 80's and has only just about recovered ( mainstream wise at least ) 



greenjambo said:


> That sounds liike the smell I'm looking for my man! the (dog in work post) How the hell are you anyway! Hope you get a return on the old jam tart's, non more than me!
> P.S good luck on the Re-Veg. man!
> jambo;>)


 aye, theres no way im bringing the dog to work again, too risky. im good lad, on a health trip not eating half as much as i was so im generally hungry and ratty. been smokin less to try and avoid the 11pm munchies. doing a mile on the cross trainer instead of breakfast. its hard but needs doing, ive been dogding salad too long. aye i really hope the hearts do em tonight, scots league needs a kick up the arse, been celtic rangers for too long.


DST said:


> I sniff the air...


i knew you had some sort of supernatural weed growing power  

well i had taken a boat load of lush pics of the other dog but the memory card has corrupted. think a new camera is on the cards, tesco has em half price at the min. anyway

















you can just see a slight difference in colour on the last pic, theres a hint of purps to this one


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 26, 2011)

Lush as my friend, got me going all over! lol Not much more i can say on this DOG run mate! Respect DST.
aye, even the Hi-bee's want us to win tonight and split the old firm, well some of them hahaha. Should be a good game to sit and watch, but not too baked or i'll be looking at the screen but taking none of the game in! lol.

Jambo;>)


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 26, 2011)

Holy Moly,,,,Those are very Nice Don

Ok Don you got me going, not near as nice as yours,,, but I just posted a 10 pic update in my J


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Holy Moly,,,,Those are very Nice Don
> 
> Ok Don you got me going, not near as nice as yours,,, but I just posted a 10 pic update in my J


Ta lad, ill bounce over shortly!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Lush as my friend, got me going all over! lol Not much more i can say on this DOG run mate! Respect DST.
> aye, even the Hi-bee's want us to win tonight and split the old firm, well some of them hahaha. Should be a good game to sit and watch, but not too baked or i'll be looking at the screen but taking none of the game in! lol.
> Jambo;>)



hahah yup im inclined to agree she's a lush lookin gal, and yeah props to DST for the hookup. the 600 owes a great deal to the man! ill be watching the brum vs west ham or the liverpool fulham game not sure yet probs watch liverpool more chance of some good play/goals. gonna bake myself into oblivian with the DOG.


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2011)

Make me blush Donny!! thanks bru, as spud would say, My pleasure is in your leisure.....

Well Liverpool scraped a win last night, thank fek. Wasn't the greatest of games but at least we are in the top 10 now.


----------



## ghb (Jan 27, 2011)

lol, i didn't know you were a red until now, i wonder why...................


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2011)

DST said:


> Make me blush Donny!! thanks bru, as spud would say, My pleasure is in your leisure.....
> 
> Well Liverpool scraped a win last night, thank fek. Wasn't the greatest of games but at least we are in the top 10 now.


king kenny is doing it int he lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2011)

Scrap all praise for dst. Hell have yer wallet away as soon as look at you!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 27, 2011)

Morning don (or evening) have you popped any of the CC x L yet? Mine are just catching up from the cold they should be ready to go in flower in a few weeks. I'll throw some pics up if you like, unless you would like to reserve the honour for ones self lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2011)

No shamefully I've not. Feel free las man!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 27, 2011)

Haha las? Yeah I will do mate. I haven't really spotted any tell tale livers signs as of yet but it's early doors yet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2011)

Gas leak outside of work so we had to evacuate to.the pub.......


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 27, 2011)

Alright fella' just to say i hope you did'nt lose to much on that bet lastnight. Thats about all i want to talk about that game lol.
Hope your good man!

Stay Safe
jambo;>)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2011)

the unfgiven is osiby clint eastwds finest wrk


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2011)

^^^ossibly, you feelin allreet Donny, lol. What about Dirty? you can't forget about him.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2011)

damn i was pickled last night..... yeah the dirty harry series is pretty awesome but i reckon of his westerns the unforgiven is probably the best. cant wait to see clints new one, looks bleak.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 28, 2011)

Morning friend! Have a few lastnight? I did'nt even understand that first post about clint. lol
How's things, all good i hope man. Got another bush day ahead, so catch up with you soom Pal.

jambo;>)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn i was pickled last night..... yeah the dirty harry series is pretty awesome but i reckon of his westerns the unforgiven is probably the best. cant wait to see clints new one, looks bleak.


Hey buddy what say! I always liked the sphagetti westerns. Man he got old didnt he. I guess it happens to the best of us


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Morning friend! Have a few lastnight? I did'nt even understand that first post about clint. lol
> How's things, all good i hope man. Got another bush day ahead, so catch up with you soom Pal.
> jambo;>)


 easy bro, yeah i was a little sozzled by the looks of it so was the keyboard!? catch ya dafter lad!


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey buddy what say! I always liked the sphagetti westerns. Man he got old didnt he. I guess it happens to the best of us


 fuzzy this morgan, but champ now, gonna leave off the booze today, got shiz to do this evening. mainly the mrs.... hah bit of gardening and sorting some peeps. 

i think clint was actually born old and wrinkly. and possibly wearing a stetson.... 

heres the trailer for the new one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XvJwTYnKww

doesnt look one of his best to be honest. but its hard to pick his best really, million dollar baby? gran tourino? def one of my favourites but then as D says the dirty harry series is great. did he fire 5 shots or 6?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2011)

mornin all! rough as a badgers nadgers this morning, so much so that im actually considering giving up the drink. i know i know famous last words. 

prior to falling down and twisting me ankle me n her indoors went for garra rufa fish spa treatment, which was one hell of an experience.







the fish eat the hard skin off your feet, my feet are like a babbies arse i tell ya!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 30, 2011)

AHH what a creepy feeling at first I would think haha. Good day of pampering with the lass mate? Whats crackin today. 

In a controlled enviroment maybe, but I've had minnows do that to me in the rivers and it grossed the shit outa me lol. Later man, have a good one!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 30, 2011)

Fuck that. The only thing that will be eating my skin will be the worms when in pushing up daisys


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 30, 2011)

think i'm gonna dangle me toes in my fish tank when i get home lmao. fair play bro seen a few people do that


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 30, 2011)

Morning DOn,
Just stoppin in for a peak...
Off the Booze are ya..LOL...
Nice fish..LOL


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2011)

I wonder what them fish would be like deep fried. Cheesey fish lol yummster lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> AHH what a creepy feeling at first I would think haha. Good day of pampering with the lass mate? Whats crackin today.
> In a controlled enviroment maybe, but I've had minnows do that to me in the rivers and it grossed the shit outa me lol. Later man, have a good one!!


 kanny day out nice italian had seafood risotto was absolutely drunk as a skunk. thought why not lets have prosecco... downhill from there.


las fingerez said:


> think i'm gonna dangle me toes in my fish tank when i get home lmao. fair play bro seen a few people do that


 hahah how did you get on?


mr west said:


> I wonder what them fish would be like deep fried. Cheesey fish lol yummster lol


 not much to them to be honest, and i doubt theyd taste all that if their diet consists of hard skin 


Hemlock said:


> Morning DOn,
> Just stoppin in for a peak...
> Off the Booze are ya..LOL...
> Nice fish..LOL


 yup am off the booze. the mrs told me exactly what i did that night and i just thought what the fuck am i playing at. arguing with our friends stole a spoon from weatherspoons for the novelty. was applying the gypsy grabbing tech with my lass in the taxi, the driver thought i was abducting my lass....

i fell straight over backwards negotiating the ramp to my house, sprained me ankle spent £150 and was in so much pain yesterday. not so much the foot but the stomach and head. poisoned well and truly i was didnt feel right till this morning.

still managed to make a beef curry & some bubble hash / chop 4 livers down. made a load of cannabutter to make peanut butter cookies with on wed. the whole house stinks i mean everything the bathroom the drains the kitchen the wheelie bin. everything. not to mention my clothes and my girls. she went home and dumped her stuff in her bedroom went back up to bed later and aid it was like walking into my grow op. 

after a thick ear and a bad gut ive decided to knock the booze on the head.

cant say i want to but needs doing.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 31, 2011)

mad weekend then bro lmao


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kanny day out nice italian had seafood risotto was absolutely drunk as a skunk. thought why not lets have prosecco... downhill from there.
> 
> hahah how did you get on?
> 
> ...


And this is the reason I don't drink. It's one of the not uncontrollable drugs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2011)

aye good weekend really thankfully i have the kind of mates you can have a blazing row with then be back to normal the next minute. only thing im worried about is i generally overcompensate if i cut something out...


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 31, 2011)

Alright man! How you doin? All good I hope, The re-Veg. still doing good? Im just waiting on the first sign of root's on my Livers snip's then going to do a couple Diff. Soil/Coco, ive allway's used soil and had great results, but been looking into the coco and got me a bag and some nute's, so we'll see!

Stick-In
jambo;>)


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye good weekend really thankfully i have the kind of mates you can have a blazing row with then be back to normal the next minute. only thing im worried about is i generally overcompensate if i cut something out...


sex is a good substutute, but you might wind up like mr. west


cof

did you ever see the movie _Cold Turkey?_


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2011)

"still managed to make a beef curry & some bubble hash / chop 4 livers down. made a load of cannabutter to make peanut butter cookies with on wed." 

Howdy bro! Gotta bump anything that makes me laugh lol!!

Lotta layers to the road to the wagon. gl


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2011)

feeling you on the drink Don, was on the Le Chouffe last night, nae dinner and drinking on an empty stomach does ye nae gid! hope the wagons comfy, may be you should save me a space! lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 31, 2011)

Good for you Don..
Don't look at it as giving something up, but rather getting a monkey off your back.
You will have a lot more money in your pocket. A lot less worries.
Best of Luck


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2011)

Some cute little babies lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice highlander. Strain???


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey bro! The green containers are Livers x Cherry Cheese! The two directly under the light are Black Rose in the round container and the green one to the left of it!! And the other three in the black containers are BLack Sour Bubble!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> sex is a good substutute, but you might wind up like mr. west
> 
> cof
> did you ever see the movie _Cold Turkey?_


 hahaha yeah now thats an idea! i do love a post coitus beer though!? cold turkey ive not seen but ill look it up n have a gander.


Highlanders cave said:


> "still managed to make a beef curry & some bubble hash / chop 4 livers down. made a load of cannabutter to make peanut butter cookies with on wed."
> Howdy bro! Gotta bump anything that makes me laugh lol!!
> Lotta layers to the road to the wagon. gl


 man first day down i was even in the pub for 2 hours. had 2 cups of tea and a coke. didnt feel the same. ill persevere.


DST said:


> feeling you on the drink Don, was on the Le Chouffe last night, nae dinner and drinking on an empty stomach does ye nae gid! hope the wagons comfy, may be you should save me a space! lol


gotta watch that chouffe man its a touch on the strong side for me. on an empty belly is askin for a heed banger. got a scrabble tournament with the boys the morrow, not drinking there will be more an ask than the boozer


Hemlock said:


> Good for you Don..
> Don't look at it as giving something up, but rather getting a monkey off your back.
> You will have a lot more money in your pocket. A lot less worries.
> Best of Luck


 wise words fella, ive been going at it hammer and tongue since about november, i reckon my body will thank me for a break.


Highlanders cave said:


> Some cute little babies lol
> View attachment 1414157


 why hello there! 


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey bro! The green containers are Livers x Cherry Cheese! The two directly under the light are Black Rose in the round container and the green one to the left of it!! And the other three in the black containers are BLack Sour Bubble!!!


 should be some dank abound cap'n.

gonna chuff me some dog and forget about drinking.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 31, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey bro! The green containers are Livers x Cherry Cheese! The two directly under the light are Black Rose in the round container and the green one to the left of it!! And the other three in the black containers are BLack Sour Bubble!!!


Black sour bubble sounds crazy what's the parentage of them? 
I got 4 cherry cheese x livers on the go myself. 
J


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2011)

BOG's sour bubble x Heath robinsons black rose not sure whic was mum n dad tho


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2011)

Black sour bubble. Sour Bubble is one of BOGs more potent strains. I will go back and look but the bubble comes partly from a bubba kush of his. I don't know how the fairy knew that Bushey was the next breeder I was going to work with, just been so tapped out lately haven't been able to afford a couple pacs of his beans lol. And Black Rose is the mum...Guy named Heath something, I think Robinson is the breeder. That one is worth googling.

Yeah lets all grow a bunch of L x CC!! Just getting home and getting pretty stoned. Picked up a couple of nice air purifiers and a humidifier. I'm embarressed to say what the rh is in the veg room, its like low 20s. Right! pretty friggen low eh. The fresh air intake for my flower room comes from the veg area and the rh in there is about 20. Damn dry maybe thats why I get so many trics on those girls haha. 

Well going to go plug my new gadgets in, catch yall later on : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2011)

Takes me forever to type sometimes specially when I'm as stoned as I am right now lol

Hey brudder! Whats crackalackin?!?


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2011)

Morning Donny, howzit bru!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

mornin HC well i realised id gifted out loads of Livers x Cherry Cheese but not popped any myself so i set 4 away this mornin. good drills gettin your humidity dialled in man, i have no idea what my veg areas humidity is.... mega DST style update coming, gotta bounce to work 

laters!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning Donny, howzit bru!


gannin kanny fella! up since 5 but hey ho off to work i go.... hope your good fella! snapped the caseys and the others ive been nneglecting showin off. back shortly...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> BOG's sour bubble x Heath robinsons black rose not sure whic was mum n dad tho





Highlanders cave said:


> Black sour bubble. Sour Bubble is one of BOGs more potent strains. I will go back and look but the bubble comes partly from a bubba kush of his. I don't know how the fairy knew that Bushey was the next breeder I was going to work with, just been so tapped out lately haven't been able to afford a couple pacs of his beans lol. And Black Rose is the mum...Guy named Heath something, I think Robinson is the breeder. That one is worth googling.
> 
> Yeah lets all grow a bunch of L x CC!! Just getting home and getting pretty stoned. Picked up a couple of nice air purifiers and a humidifier. I'm embarressed to say what the rh is in the veg room, its like low 20s. Right! pretty friggen low eh. The fresh air intake for my flower room comes from the veg area and the rh in there is about 20. Damn dry maybe thats why I get so many trics on those girls haha.
> 
> Well going to go plug my new gadgets in, catch yall later on : !)


Sounds pretty good too me boys. I will have a google later when I get home hc. I hate Surfing the net on the eye ph


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> BOG's sour bubble x Heath robinsons black rose not sure whic was mum n dad tho





Highlanders cave said:


> Black sour bubble. Sour Bubble is one of BOGs more potent strains. I will go back and look but the bubble comes partly from a bubba kush of his. I don't know how the fairy knew that Bushey was the next breeder I was going to work with, just been so tapped out lately haven't been able to afford a couple pacs of his beans lol. And Black Rose is the mum...Guy named Heath something, I think Robinson is the breeder. That one is worth googling.
> 
> Yeah lets all grow a bunch of L x CC!! Just getting home and getting pretty stoned. Picked up a couple of nice air purifiers and a humidifier. I'm embarressed to say what the rh is in the veg room, its like low 20s. Right! pretty friggen low eh. The fresh air intake for my flower room comes from the veg area and the rh in there is about 20. Damn dry maybe thats why I get so many trics on those girls haha.
> 
> Well going to go plug my new gadgets in, catch yall later on : !)


Sounds pretty good too me boys. I will have a google later when I get home hc. I hate Surfing the net on the iPhone.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 1, 2011)

Good Day Sir! How you doin! all good i hope, been a really busy bee latley man! Going to have to do a check on a few threads to see what ive been missing! lol

jambo;>)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

you wait near 2 weeks for an update then 3 come along at once! POOOOW

first up the finale of the DOG purp pheno


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2011)

OGeesus, the DOG is spectacular mate. Just top marks there all round. Someone call High Times, there's a new DOG on the loose...oh I forgot, High Times will just steel the pic if they fancy it anyway....lol.

Peace,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

2nd's out round 2. 

DPPxJTR





DPPxJTRs





smelly





Panama Red





Casey joneses





Casey joneses





Dawg food





cherry cheese BRP


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

ding ding 3rd round:

veg and assorted shots.

veggies: livers/psycho/avalon/grapeape/qrazy train/cheesequake/ak48 





2 DOG reveg





Livers





bubble






the winner by decision. most definately me...


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2011)

All yummy Don....definitely winners all round.


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2011)

brain bust'in update DON....melt time!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

cheers peeps, bit of a pic dump but i care not.... aint tried the 20 micron yet gonna batter my mates at scrabble tonight. if i dont win therell be somthin wrong...


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers peeps, bit of a pic dump but i care not.... aint tried the 20 micron yet gonna batter my mates at scrabble tonight. if i dont win therell be somthin wrong...


is this a new twist to 'giving them a mickey'

Beautiful plants!!!



cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

hahaha aint heard that in a while cof! they wont know what hit em. im thinking a dog blunt with some hash worms. 

thanks!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha aint heard that in a while cof! they wont know what hit em. im thinking a dog blunt with some hash worms.
> 
> thanks!


if you do that where will you hide the bodies?


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

hahah ill probably just flee the scene!!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah ill probably just flee the scene!!


That's what I have to do now, _"I owe, I owe, so it's off to work I go."_

later

cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha aint heard that in a while cof! they wont know what hit em. im thinking a dog blunt with some hash worms.
> 
> thanks!


 that'll put em on they ass.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 1, 2011)

*Livers






Wow that bud is huge don!...... im likin what i see other hear....good job mate

peace
*


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 1, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> That's what I have to do now, _"I owe, I owe, so it's off to work I go."_
> 
> later
> 
> cof


Oh yeah I hear ya cof lol. Like Springstein says " I got more bills than any honest man can pay"

Congrats on a nice harvest Don buddy! Most impressive looking uber dank plants my friend, I'll be right over I'm out of weed. If you think of it, let me know what your pulling down with those container. They are the same ones that I use...I shoot for an oz but I also pack them in pretty tight so quite often I don't quite get that.

I really need to get back to work, hottie's coming over soon, but I had to take the time and stop and check those beauties out and I'm sure that I will again when I have more time. Later man!!

Hey didn't you start growing that little Panama Red about 2 years ago lol


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 1, 2011)

Bumpin that shit..Damn Don I didn't see that Pic... Really nice, well done.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2011)

How'd she smell before chop man.


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Feb 1, 2011)

hmm loving all the pics- looking great as always  mmmmm frost - time to give the rest of my plants a damn good talking to- im down to 8 hrs light now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2011)

knock out Don mate very impressive


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 2nd's out round 2.
> 
> DPPxJTR
> 
> ...


Morning D, Great show man! That Purp. DOG, is that the one you'r re.vegging? Still going good? She's lovely man! Great jod as allway's.
edit: What was that Nug in hand?

jambo;>)


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 2, 2011)

edit: What was that Nug in hand?
jambo;>)[/QUOTE]

a nug in hand is worth 2 in a bush.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> That's what I have to do now, _"I owe, I owe, so it's off to work I go."_
> later
> 
> cof


 i hear that man, as a not so wise old comedian used to say. let them that wants it from you worry bout it¬!


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> that'll put em on they ass.


 we were sat round like chinamen fo fho!


PUKKA BUD said:


> *Livers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks pukka! probably wont be that huge by the time she's dry but should easy be an 8-9 grams


Highlanders cave said:


> Oh yeah I hear ya cof lol. Like Springstein says " I got more bills than any honest man can pay"
> Congrats on a nice harvest Don buddy! Most impressive looking uber dank plants my friend, I'll be right over I'm out of weed. If you think of it, let me know what your pulling down with those container. They are the same ones that I use...I shoot for an oz but I also pack them in pretty tight so quite often I don't quite get that.
> I really need to get back to work, hottie's coming over soon, but I had to take the time and stop and check those beauties out and I'm sure that I will again when I have more time. Later man!!
> Hey didn't you start growing that little Panama Red about 2 years ago lol


 like the qoute man story of my life haha one day ill meet the big yin and hell say what have you done with your life not have you payed the leccy bill... 
i dont ever weigh up till its dry man but i reckon im about the 3/4 mark each girl. ill we3igh up the remaining when they come down as they are each different. 

the panama red went in on the 14th of september 12/12 from seed. now thats something to complain about Agent!!!


Hemlock said:


> Bumpin that shit..Damn Don I didn't see that Pic... Really nice, well done.


 cheers hem lad, there were a few like that but that one had a purp tinge to it 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How'd she smell before chop man.


 livers smells like livers haah its quite unique hard to describe it really. 


Agent Provocateur said:


> hmm loving all the pics- looking great as always  mmmmm frost - time to give the rest of my plants a damn good talking to- im down to 8 hrs light now!!!!!!!!!!!!


 go for it Agent, tell em whose boss! id have cut losses a long way back but good on you for perservering.



mr west said:


> knock out Don mate very impressive


 cheers matey.


greenjambo said:


> Morning D, Great show man! That Purp. DOG, is that the one you'r re.vegging? Still going good? She's lovely man! Great jod as allway's.
> edit: What was that Nug in hand?
> jambo;>)


 easy there jambo! im revegging them both but i have to say that the purp pheno is hands down winner the trichs on it were like grains of sand, in fact ill take a couple snaps of it dried n bang em up laters. that nug is the livers 

thanks for all the praise peeps. time to punch in... i had a late one at the scrab tournament, now i know your all probs thinking the boring bastard... yeah probably but anyway for those that dont know scrabble its a square board you get so many tiles with letters on 7 each and you have to link the words by a letter. objective higher scoring letters/words acumuklate points. simples. 

we flipped it and came up with an entirely new way of playing. 2 bags of tiles 2 boards quantum scrabble. you can play off the edge of the board and come back on at the other edge. but off the four different sides giving it the 4th dimension. im amazed we managed it as baked as we were but it was quite impressive. pics laters peeps


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 2, 2011)

I love those leaves. DPPxJTR? Right? Smelly like what? 
Dawg food? Really? I need to step my game up. Excellent work bro. Keep cuttin n choppin.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2011)

that one was labeled smelly when it arrived, im not sure if its smellyberry, doesnt look like it. sposed to smell of cherries but i dont think it does, its dank thats for sure tho


----------



## mr west (Feb 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning Donny, howzit bru!


couldnt put it better myself lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 2, 2011)

wow donny ur on fire bro  got ur perpetual back up and rocking now 2, nice green veg cab  great gardening bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> couldnt put it better myself lol


 gannin kanny part from the lack of sleep me mind was buzzing after the mental workout, didnt get in till 1, sleep till 2 up again at 6 ish. didnt have a drink tho  


las fingerez said:


> wow donny ur on fire bro  got ur perpetual back up and rocking now 2, nice green veg cab  great gardening bro


 cheers fella! hold on to your hats...

















hats off to ya D bru this ones a knockout.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 2, 2011)

yummy yummy yummy  like the paper, NL and Newcastle on the same page


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2011)

hhah hadnt even noticed. aye its some fine herb. see why the yanks rave bout the headband and the og kush now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

i wonder if anyone ever had a dog male beside me, and if they made f2's.. cuz i really wanna make some.. but i hope my last dog is a female.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2011)

yours is the only one ive seen so far man.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

i havn't seen any others, any my pollen was sterile(wtf!).. lol maybe it want to be clone only .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2011)

i think westy said the same thing actually might not have been the DOG though think it was the psycho killer he had!?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

yea i think his was a PK male. i just thought it was weird, some dog f2's would be nice. everyone i hae seen was just as frosty as mine lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah i did wonder why they'd be sterile, guess some are just jaffas!?!?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

yurp all sho n no blow.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 2, 2011)

Sounds like a girl I once knew lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sounds like a girl I once knew lol


Lol.. ur a funny ass ol' guy. i lol'd because i was but was not expecting it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 2, 2011)

A funny ass what bro lol??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

*coughs* ummm, Guy, lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 2, 2011)

Haha there ya go. Just took some pics, going to post em up in a min


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2011)

Shiite I think I made the same error this mornin.... sorry hc bro


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 3, 2011)

I just been and got some bloombastic and was wondering is it supposed to look like watered down baby shit!?!? Smells like arse aswell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2011)

Hahaha lmao yeah, that's exactly what I said. Looks like swamp water. It's blocked my measuring syringe a couple of times.

Been baking some cracking edibles tonight 2 types of brownie and had my stake just past blue fried in cannabutter. Seriously tasty...


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 3, 2011)

How you doing mate! Some day i've had with those B.L 'douche bags' eh man! Just been telling Las the short version, going to put a thread up and tell all man, that's some bunch of Knob's!
Anyway, on the good front. Just noticed a puppy trying to break soil a wee bit pre-maturely so covered her back up and hopefully a Doggie next day or two 

Catch up with you soon bro!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2011)

Shit bro I was going to come over and help you indulge,,,forgot man haha!!

Picked up some chinese take out on the way home from the doc's and then crashed for a bit afterwards. So at my physical the dr listens to my lungs and says...well they sound good, I looked at him and said, that's good considering the amount of cannabis i smoke lol


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Shit bro I was going to come over and help you indulge,,,forgot man haha!!
> 
> Picked up some chinese take out on the way home from the doc's and then crashed for a bit afterwards. So at my physical the dr listens to my lungs and says...well they sound good, I looked at him and said, that's good considering the amount of cannabis i smoke lol


 Nice HC,,,NIce..LOL..did he looked suprised?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2011)

It took him by suprise just a tad lol. That's not something that you readily admit in this state, and for being so liberal this state is like 20 yrs behind the times! He was fine though and we discussed weed and lungs a bit. If you took off the white doc coat off of him and put a tye dyed on this guy you would swear he was a hippie haha


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 4, 2011)

Alright Fella, up early again! Going to try n get back on blower to these wank's at B.L. But apart from that, got some good thing's to look forward to today 

Nice one with the quqck H.C lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> How you doing mate! Some day i've had with those B.L 'douche bags' eh man! Just been telling Las the short version, going to put a thread up and tell all man, that's some bunch of Knob's!Anyway, on the good front. Just noticed a puppy trying to break soil a wee bit pre-maturely so covered her back up and hopefully a Doggie next day or two
> Catch up with you soon bro!


 bloody disgrace what theyve done and to try n turn it round on you is even worse man. bunch of arseholes. im officially no longer using/recommending them. 


Highlanders cave said:


> Shit bro I was going to come over and help you indulge,,,forgot man haha!!
> Picked up some chinese take out on the way home from the doc's and then crashed for a bit afterwards. So at my physical the dr listens to my lungs and says...well they sound good, I looked at him and said, that's good considering the amount of cannabis i smoke lol


 man you shoulda said lol not that id have noticed really haha. kool the doc says your chimneys in tip top condition man! 


Highlanders cave said:


> It took him by suprise just a tad lol. That's not something that you readily admit in this state, and for being so liberal this state is like 20 yrs behind the times! He was fine though and we discussed weed and lungs a bit. If you took off the white doc coat off of him and put a tye dyed on this guy you would swear he was a hippie haha


looked the tyedye type eh hahah classic



greenjambo said:


> Alright Fella, up early again! Going to try n get back on blower to these wank's at B.L. But apart from that, got some good thing's to look forward to today
> Nice one with the quqck H.C lol


give em hell jambo. 

im in a bad way today. went on the stand n tan for me psoriasis n fried me arse, im a fucking lobster, hurts like hell. even through the brownies  honestly ive had one of those weeks 

spluffed the psycho killer onto the psycho killer and the psychosis again, someone help me out here, does that make them a back cross? 

have a good weekend all im off to rub aloe vera on me sweet spots


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

too bad about the psoriasis Don, maybe try something more indica for pain? yes that is a bx it should lean psycho mostly


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2011)

its not painful just doesnt look too bonnie, not that im vain really, ive been gettin loads of jip of me mates for going on the tanning beds in the first place... now im a lobster the grief is endless lmao nowt to do but accept ive been a divvy and laugh.

kool on the BX should be a winner, the psycho is my #1 of all time tho since ive chopped my livers down im thinking its hsaring the top spot...


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its not painful just doesnt look too bonnie, not that im vain really, ive been gettin loads of jip of me mates for going on the tanning beds in the first place... now im a lobster the grief is endless lmao nowt to do but accept ive been a divvy and laugh.
> 
> kool on the BX should be a winner, the psycho is my #1 of all time tho since ive chopped my livers down im thinking its hsaring the top spot...


LOL Don...It not painful, just doesn't look Bonnie(?) WTH is Bonnie...
And,,, I'm not very vain,,,MUCH..LOL
Be well Bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2011)

bonnie is pretty. hahah man if you saw me youd know how vain i am lol. modest on the other hand, not much hahahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol, i think anyone who hops in a tanning bed is a lil' bit vein at the least, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> LOL Don...It not painful, just doesn't look Bonnie(?) WTH is Bonnie...
> And,,, I'm not very vain,,,MUCH..LOL
> Be well Bro


Lol hemlock, i usually use context clues to get by with the european slanguage!


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2011)

yeah thats whnat i was gonna do with my deep purple x psychosis back cross it to the psychosis to make it funkier


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey Westy, how many generations does it take to try and get to where you're going w/ your backcross? I'm sure it's always different, but what's your experience been? Cheers



mr west said:


> yeah thats whnat i was gonna do with my deep purple x psychosis back cross it to the psychosis to make it funkier


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

both you and mr west have me xcited about cherry cheese x livers cross.


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey Westy, how many generations does it take to try and get to where you're going w/ your backcross? I'm sure it's always different, but what's your experience been? Cheers


 I really dont know, as many as u can i would emajin, this is all new to me lol.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> both you and mr west have me xcited about cherry cheese x livers cross.


yeah should be a nice cross if u get a good mix of the 3 strains


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 4, 2011)

Well judgin' by the looks of that male, you're off to a fawkin' good start. 

"I really dont know, as many as u can i would emajin, this is all new to me lol."


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bonnie is pretty. hahah man if you saw me youd know how vain i am lol. modest on the other hand, not much hahahaha


I have a good idea what my friend from the isle looks like : !) You would fit right in around here my brother!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 4, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey Westy, how many generations does it take to try and get to where you're going w/ your backcross? I'm sure it's always different, but what's your experience been? Cheers


awsesome paper on backcrossing
true breeding <---------click links-------->cubing
talks about the cinderella 99 bagseed story. and the cubing process. takes some time but if ur breedin and backcrossin its a real good read.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 4, 2011)

+rep shishka. that's great. funny, just finished reading the history of the cheese on your thread right before this. sick.



shishkaboy said:


> awsesome paper on backcrossing
> true breeding <---------click links-------->cubing
> talks about the cinderella 99 bagseed story. and the cubing process. takes some time but if ur breedin and backcrossin its a real good read.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 5, 2011)

danks bro im just really intrigued by the stories of how strains were made. i really do study the histrory of strains. now its all about getting some of this male bx2s pollen on a exodus clone. prolly will be the closest to cheese seeds there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> yeah thats whnat i was gonna do with my deep purple x psychosis back cross it to the psychosis to make it funkier


 shit bro dont mean to steal your thunder. ive already splufffed a couple of branches tho 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> both you and mr west have me xcited about cherry cheese x livers cross.


was thinking this ones good for a cross back to the psycho too cheese livers and psycho in the mix should be a whole load of awesomeness. 


mr west said:


> I really dont know, as many as u can i would emajin, this is all new to me lol.
> yeah should be a nice cross if u get a good mix of the 3 strains


 likewise fred! im gonna dig out my breeding books n see whats what


Highlanders cave said:


> I have a good idea what my friend from the isle looks like : !) You would fit right in around here my brother!!


 i actaually look quite like ricky from trailer park boys. ish. my girl teases that i want to be him, till i say fuck yeah id grow dope in a trailer in canada haha 


shishkaboy said:


> awsesome paper on backcrossing
> true breeding <---------click links-------->cubing
> talks about the cinderella 99 bagseed story. and the cubing process. takes some time but if ur breedin and backcrossin its a real good read.


 sweet im gtonna get tommy chonged and have a perusal. C99 is a big commercial strain round the town. turns up in all the right places if you know what i mean haha folks talk like its the holy grail. it aint a patch on the clone onlies or the new crosses. has bag appeal tho. 


shishkaboy said:


> danks bro im just really intrigued by the stories of how strains were made. i really do study the histrory of strains. now its all about getting some of this male bx2s pollen on a exodus clone. prolly will be the closest to cheese seeds there.


 likewise bro i love the tales of lineage, chem D at the ungreatful dead show is a tale. gettin the exodus clone over the pond is going to be some task but i reckon its more than possible


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 5, 2011)

gettin da jizz to u would be a slam dunk. and getting da beans across well we already know about that one.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 5, 2011)

haha a little american/english teamwork i think chaps? could be on to a winner with the bx3


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

i actually dont have the exo cheese but i have 2 relatives the psychsis-ter and the livers a cross to either would be awesome.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 5, 2011)

hahaha yeah if u wanna wake up next week


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2011)

No thunder to be stollen don don, we all bat for the same team dunt we?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> haha a little american/english teamwork i think chaps? could be on to a winner with the bx3





las fingerez said:


> hahaha yeah if u wanna wake up next week





mr west said:


> No thunder to be stollen don don, we all bat for the same team dunt we?


hahaha 3 amens and a hallelujah boys hehehe.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> danks bro im just really intrigued by the stories of how strains were made. i really do study the histrory of strains. now its all about getting some of this male bx2s pollen on a exodus clone. prolly will be the closest to cheese seeds there.


 man im the same way, i get all into it, really interesting.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 5, 2011)

mr westy has exo tho. maybe hed be up for it. psyco and livers sound like some killer crosses too im down for whatever. i just really want to hit an exo clone wit dis jizz. even the cheesequake maybe.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

i got cheesequake, n cherry cheese n cherry cheese livers..


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 5, 2011)

Back before 9/11, and when I was a lot fucking dumber, I flew with a couple of clones on a United flight here in the states. I wore some baggy cargo pants, and made two little boxes just big enough to slide the cuttings into. Got through TSA (those fuckers) like a charm, went in the bathroom and took the clones out of their little boxes, and put them into a bigger box that was a camera lens or some shit that I'd gotten as a present. I'm not sure if I've got the nuts to do it now though... but it is tempting sometimes! 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> shit bro dont mean to steal your thunder. ive already splufffed a couple of branches tho
> 
> was thinking this ones good for a cross back to the psycho too cheese livers and psycho in the mix should be a whole load of awesomeness.
> 
> ...


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 5, 2011)

what is cherry cheese?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey brobo that's a riot lol!! First time I flew I was fifteen and going to fla. with my folks. Had to go through the metal detector and I had a metal pipe in my pocket. So cool as a cucumber I emptied my pockets into the basket and just slipped the pipe under my magazine. Didn't seem like a big deal at the time haha


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 5, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey brobo that's a riot lol!! First time I flew I was fifteen and going to fla. with my folks. Had to go through the metal detector and I had a metal pipe in my pocket. So cool as a cucumber I emptied my pockets into the basket and just slipped the pipe under my magazine. Didn't seem like a big deal at the time haha


They call him Lucky!!!!LOL


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> what is cherry cheese?


exodus cheese x cherry assassin fairy flew em in. so someone can chime in if im wrong.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 5, 2011)

So you sobered up from the game yet fella? lol Great come-back man!


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 5, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> exodus cheese x cherry assassin fairy flew em in. so someone can chime in if im wrong.


Cherry Assasinn Cherry Bomb? and another i think x exodus
me 2 cents lol anymore info needed im sure someone can fill in the blank's 

P.S Bobo, i had cindy 99 bout 5 years ago in clone, easiest plant ive ever cloned but lost id due to an ideot flowering it right out down to the chop thinking i had a mother or some shit! But yea man, real nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> mr westy has exo tho. maybe hed be up for it. psyco and livers sound like some killer crosses too im down for whatever. i just really want to hit an exo clone wit dis jizz. even the cheesequake maybe.


 to the cheesquake is going to be the easiest as its the exodus cut sub used. 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i got cheesequake, n cherry cheese n cherry cheese livers..


 damn seems everyone has muahahahaaaa


Bobotrank said:


> Back before 9/11, and when I was a lot fucking dumber, I flew with a couple of clones on a United flight here in the states. I wore some baggy cargo pants, and made two little boxes just big enough to slide the cuttings into. Got through TSA (those fuckers) like a charm, went in the bathroom and took the clones out of their little boxes, and put them into a bigger box that was a camera lens or some shit that I'd gotten as a present. I'm not sure if I've got the nuts to do it now though... but it is tempting sometimes!


 hahahah cool man dont know if ive got the stones for international drug smuggling even if its only a couple of snips lol


shishkaboy said:


> what is cherry cheese?


 see below...


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey brobo that's a riot lol!! First time I flew I was fifteen and going to fla. with my folks. Had to go through the metal detector and I had a metal pipe in my pocket. So cool as a cucumber I emptied my pockets into the basket and just slipped the pipe under my magazine. Didn't seem like a big deal at the time haha


 hahahah cool head wins every time 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> exodus cheese x cherry assassin fairy flew em in. so someone can chime in if im wrong.


 see below.....


greenjambo said:


> So you sobered up from the game yet fella? lol Great come-back man!


 im off the booze man, well i say that im not drinking lager and not having more than a couple of drams a week. watching meself after last weeks escapades. if the bloody blind linesman had seen bests goal was about a foot onside wed have scalped them in the biggest comeback of the premiere league! 


greenjambo said:


> Cherry Assasinn Cherry Bomb? and another i think x exodus
> me 2 cents lol anymore info needed im sure someone can fill in the blank's
> P.S Bobo, i had cindy 99 bout 5 years ago in clone, easiest plant ive ever cloned but lost id due to an ideot flowering it right out down to the chop thinking i had a mother or some shit! But yea man, real nice


the cindy is a lovely taste but the high is too racy for me. i like a sativa up now n then but this stuff just made me sketchy as fook

righty ok after some diggin at potpimp i found this info 

the cherry AK x Krypto OG BX is cherry assasin then crossed to black rose to get blackcherry kush. 
uk cherry cheese ...=. black cherry kush x exo cheese

being the jammy get i am i also have a pack of the black cherry kush


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 6, 2011)

i wanna raid ur fridge


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2011)

hahahah some fine genetics in there. im trying not to look at the cali connect gear. im doing dawgfood at the moment some sort of chem D cross and it smells so lemony its crazy not the biggest yeild on it but the trichs are like lamp posts. im thinking its going to be tasty but not a keeper at least not this pheno. im going to buy a couple of the cali gear singles in the near future i can see....


----------



## rasclot (Feb 6, 2011)

i want sum of this cherry cheese!!!!!!
hows things don glad to see keepin well! ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2011)

Sup Ras man been a while! ive got livers x cherry cheese and fast finish cherry cheese x black rose pheno cherry cheese. neithers been flowered by anyone yet to my shame haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 6, 2011)

Must of been a hell of a game to watch bro !! Down 4-0 then to come back and tie only to lose on a missed call. Ouch


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sup Ras man been a while! ive got livers x cherry cheese and fast finish cherry cheese x black rose pheno cherry cheese. neithers been flowered by anyone yet to my shame haha


I should have my livers x cherry cheese in flower soon mate. Hopefully


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 6, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I should have my livers x cherry cheese in flower soon mate. Hopefully


Next month for mine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Must of been a hell of a game to watch bro !! Down 4-0 then to come back and tie only to lose on a missed call. Ouch


 yeah man there was plenty of pissed off geordies leaving at half time the fickle few.... theyll have watched match of the day and been gutted lmao. 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I should have my livers x cherry cheese in flower soon mate. Hopefully


 magic! how they looking willy? pics?

ive potted up the purp round flipped the tga gear and the ak48 to 12/12. the non herm pheno of the dog has some new green veg starting!!! the purp pheno was a few days beind so fingers crossed. tho as soon as that one pulls its finger out ill be culling the on herm pheno. the purp pheno is the better smoke imo.

have a good sunday peeps.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the new Avatar Don.
Don I have to say thanks.
I was gonna dump the Sensi Star Mother that I started from seed. You told me, Keep that one Hemlock, give it some time..WOW...
I'm getting ready to take down a few of the first clones I cut off that plant and MAN are the DANK. snow all over the plant.
Will take some Pic when the light come on.
Thanks for keepin me straight Don..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man there was plenty of pissed off geordies leaving at half time the fickle few.... theyll have watched match of the day and been gutted lmao.
> 
> magic! how they looking willy? pics?
> 
> ...


 It'll be a while til my cherry cheese n cherry cheese x livers go into 12/12, maybe next month. I had a dog i considered a keeper, it was a super funky super frost wit dense but not too dense buds finished in 9 weeks. i miss it. if applied to another plant will herm pollen only make females?


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 6, 2011)

Sensi Star...love the Buzz!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 6, 2011)

i grew sensi star, it smelled like lemon heads.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 6, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i grew sensi star, it smelled like lemon heads.


lemon heads thats what i smellin.
thanks tryna


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 6, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> lemon heads thats what i smellin.
> thanks tryna


 lol, its kinda addictive. or lemon meringue.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 6, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, its kinda addictive. or lemon meringue.


U right it is addictive,, I love the buzz a bit more up..trippy, I mainly grow 50/50 crosses and they seem to all be more indica dom, put this is different, I like it


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man there was plenty of pissed off geordies leaving at half time the fickle few.... theyll have watched match of the day and been gutted lmao.
> 
> magic! how they looking willy? pics?
> 
> ...


Just had a look at em and I got two females that are growing quite fat now and 2 unsexed that at lagging behind a bit. Gonna be doing a test run of the two bitchs and also gonna spluff em with querkle jizzum.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 6, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Just had a look at em and I got two females that are growing quite fat now and 2 unsexed that at lagging behind a bit. Gonna be doing a test run of the two bitchs and also gonna spluff em with querkle jizzum.


Thats sounds like a good cross..
Whats the story on querkle??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Love the new Avatar Don.
> Don I have to say thanks.
> I was gonna dump the Sensi Star Mother that I started from seed. You told me, Keep that one Hemlock, give it some time..WOW...
> I'm getting ready to take down a few of the first clones I cut off that plant and MAN are the DANK. snow all over the plant.
> ...


 hey ghem lad, yeah the enw avatar was befitting my mood yesterday before the game haha.. pleased you like the sensi shes a special one imho. real good wallop to her and flavoursome too. mine knocked me on my ass. ive set the last couple of the sensi x purple i had just potted them up this mornin. gorgeous mate really!







TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It'll be a while til my cherry cheese n cherry cheese x livers go into 12/12, maybe next month. I had a dog i considered a keeper, it was a super funky super frost wit dense but not too dense buds finished in 9 weeks. i miss it. if applied to another plant will herm pollen only make females?


 kool man we will probably be flowering about the same time. herm pollen will most likely create a herm plant, the degree it will herm is anyones guess tho tryna. the dog i had only popped a few balls after that its been fine not a seed in it. 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Just had a look at em and I got two females that are growing quite fat now and 2 unsexed that at lagging behind a bit. Gonna be doing a test run of the two bitchs and also gonna spluff em with querkle jizzum.


 sweet cant wait to see em man, and a cross to the querkle should be wicked. any viney structure to them at all or orthadox straight stems?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 7, 2011)

Not really that viney too be honest. But saying that I had a very cheesey cross once that wasn't viney at all. So that said there could still be quite a bit of livers in it.p


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

kool was just curios. pics in a bit


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 7, 2011)

*






Lookin really tasty Don is it the sensi x purple? ill be back for you pics later mate

peace
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

no no man no credit to me this is hemlock's fine work! my sensi star x sweet purple looked like this



i just popped my last 2 beans of this, they came as freebies the other ones i popped 1 was a green pheno the other hermed ^^this was the third and it was almost unsmokable, buddha got some shitkickers on


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2011)

what does unsmokable mean? I got some mates that would smoke crumbled soil lol?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 7, 2011)

Soz mate my bad..... yours looks totally diff but in a good way,......what happened?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

random pics of whats going down or up rather...






Veg: misc





Smelly: fussy eater 





Psycho killers





Psycho killer pheno variant, any of yours looked like this westy? is it a JTR pheno coming through?





casey and psycho





Dawgfood


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> what does unsmokable mean? I got some mates that would smoke crumbled soil lol?


 hahaha the purple flavour that came through is classic lavender purple taste, combined with the hoof in the clems that sensi star has it was a bit much.


PUKKA BUD said:


> Soz mate my bad..... yours looks totally diff but in a good way,......what happened?


 ne bosh fella, its a sweet purple x sensi star experiment i reckon, if a nicer purple was used it would be killer, querkle or black rose crossed to sensi would be much better. it was just a dwarf one i didnt give it much veg time really. the trichs had a purple vein in some of them.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Thats sounds like a good cross..
> Whats the story on querkle??


It's one of subcools strains mate. 


QUERKLE

Local Orange Skunk x Jacks Cleaner X Space Queen Querkle is an Indica-dominant hybrid and has a great taste and out of a 5 plant test run all 4 females turned a nice shade of purple with warm temps throughout. Our goal was to recreate the nice grape flavour but add some speed to the slow Urkle mother.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2011)

Top of the morning to ya Don buddy! Looks like some fungle in the jungle!! Getting going with a cuppa and a bowl....Calizhars come down today, 8 weeks trics are perfect


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks good to me, Don. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> no no man no credit to me this is hemlock's fine work! my sensi star x sweet purple looked like this
> 
> View attachment 1427513View attachment 1427514
> 
> i just popped my last 2 beans of this, they came as freebies the other ones i popped 1 was a green pheno the other hermed ^^this was the third and it was almost unsmokable, buddha got some shitkickers on


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 7, 2011)

random shots look very nice


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh Aye DOn, Very Nice Colas!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Top of the morning to ya Don buddy! Looks like some fungle in the jungle!! Getting going with a cuppa and a bowl....Calizhars come down today, 8 weeks trics are perfect


 thanks HC yeah its not as full as id like it but its all part of the masterplan.... look forward to the calizhar pics man! 


Bobotrank said:


> Looks good to me, Don.


 thanks man, should be some nice nugs soon. got a couple finishing up this week.


greenavenger said:


> random shots look very nice


 thanks GA, yeah kind of an all over the shop update lol


Hemlock said:


> Oh Aye DOn, Very Nice Colas!!!


 name of the game hem! thanks buddy

well i got bit by the DOG im going to explore the kush a bit more, ordered cali connect larry og and blackwater. everywhere is out of the pre 98 bubbas  next round will be the black cherry kush, larry and the blackwater.god help us all if i get a male from any of them....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2011)

Ahahahaaa cheers bro, like the last line!! We'll start calling donny The Kushman. Too funny I just looked at Cali-o seeds a couple of hours ago just for shits and giggles,it was in Tryna's thread where a guy was spamming his new seed bank lol.

Shoot you mean I have to take more pics?! Week 7 pic weren't enough haha. Ok!

Liking the C-4 bro, it's not mind and body melting blitzing stone yet, but a couple of bong rips and puts you in a real nice place and you forget that you haven't finished the bowl!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

i tried afghan kush years back it was one of my first plants, didnt grow much had lock up probs and generally wasnt great all round so i never bothered with kush again till the DOG. 

cali c is the new elite is the new sub etc etc but looking at the pics and grow journos ive seen the hype looks just. the price.... well we'll see eh.

yeah man im not tired at looking at pretty buds man. forgetting youve not finished the bowl is a damn good sign, the keepers pheno's must be some fire


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2011)

If cali con is too high, theres DNA, thseeds, riot seeds, an gage green.. all of em have dank ass kush's and crosses.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

i started looking at some sweet kushes and stopped before i spent any more money


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i started looking at some sweet kushes and stopped before i spent any more money


lol, kush's are the rage. i just love the kushy indica stone. or that dumptruck smellin og crosses.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

I can see why! just took a few rips of the dog and been out of it for a good half hour the body buzz is intense, head smashed. been a couple of lost starring into space moments.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2011)

Donny my friend, this bud is for you! 

*Calizhar #3......*she made the cut


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

hot damn hc thats a kola!!!love the colour to it too 







effin beauty that man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey thanks man, wait till you see the colors in the next two that I'm trimming now, the two red zhars. Hope that I can do them justice lol!

DOG is nice n strong, huh! Not a before work smoke if you have to think very much haha!!


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks HC yeah its not as full as id like it but its all part of the masterplan.... look forward to the calizhar pics man!
> 
> thanks man, should be some nice nugs soon. got a couple finishing up this week.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed fella, how the hell are you mate! Been really bysy, but nearly there gadgie! By the way, the Querkle Dom DPQ that's going into coco, yeah got a good mix of canna pro and perlite. What else do you or is good to add?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey thanks man, wait till you see the colors in the next two that I'm trimming now, the two red zhars. Hope that I can do them justice lol!
> DOG is nice n strong, huh! Not a before work smoke if you have to think very much haha!!


 kool man, no not a great day starter thats for sure ive had a few rips tonight and been in cloud cuckoo land


greenjambo said:


> Fingers crossed fella, how the hell are you mate! Been really bysy, but nearly there gadgie! By the way, the Querkle Dom DPQ that's going into coco, yeah got a good mix of canna pro and perlite. What else do you or is good to add?


kanny matey not so pink anymore lol yaself lad? i leave it t that jambo man a little bit of perlight and thats that. i have sprinkled a little bit of bat shit into the coco of one of my girls to see if it made much difference..... it has its burnt. lesson learned.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 7, 2011)

You might look at the uberkush from sannie. I grew two and was impressed enough to make her a permanent part of the garden. She's in the same caliber as dog and extrema, which is chemdog/herijuana and another resident.
I'm smoking some dog now and you're right, she's pretty damn good.
http://www.sanniesshop.com/sannies-seeds-feminized-cannabis-seeds-en/


cof


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool man, no not a great day starter thats for sure ive had a few rips tonight and been in cloud cuckoo land
> 
> kanny matey not so pink anymore lol yaself lad? i leave it t that jambo man a little bit of perlight and thats that. i have sprinkled a little bit of bat shit into the coco of one of my girls to see if it made much difference..... it has its burnt. lesson learned.


)
Morning friend, yea im good man! You been puffin tha DOG lol (new headstash mabe?) aye the pro. + and perlite will do just now hahaha lesson learned


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

Morning Don, what goin on en garden?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> You might look at the uberkush from sannie. I grew two and was impressed enough to make her a permanent part of the garden. She's in the same caliber as dog and extrema, which is chemdog/herijuana and another resident.
> I'm smoking some dog now and you're right, she's pretty damn good.
> http://www.sanniesshop.com/sannies-seeds-feminized-cannabis-seeds-en/
> 
> ...


 sup Cof man, if it made it in your garden its got to be worth a looksie eh. bubba kush in the mix is a winner by the looks of things. tempting but im not spending more on beans for little while, sadly other priorities are pressing  thanks for the info man


greenjambo said:


> )
> Morning friend, yea im good man! You been puffin tha DOG lol (new headstash mabe?) aye the pro. + and perlite will do just now hahaha lesson learned


 aye been at the livers today but the dog last night had my head in ruins. filled the chillum toof ull and couldnt help mesen...


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Morning Don, what goin on en garden?


its all go man, couple of qrazy trains/ 1 cheesequake and an ak48 went in a couple of days back next out is dawgfood cherry cheese and smelly, probably at the end of the week.

till then heres some dried livers curing up a stink currently...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

frosty bruh, everytime i dry n cure bomb weed. I end up wantin to do a smoke report but get to blitzed to remember, then i forget how i feel lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

cheers fella! hahah ive never done a real smoke report. im much the same memory wise man...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol, yea i mentioned that because i was wondering how livers did. im the type that need no task after i melt my mind. i'm a funtioning pothead, yes. more than likely malfunctional lol.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup Cof man, if it made it in your garden its got to be worth a looksie eh. bubba kush in the mix is a winner by the looks of things. tempting but im not spending more on beans for little while, sadly other priorities are pressing  thanks for the info man
> 
> aye been at the livers today but the dog last night had my head in ruins. filled the chillum toof ull and couldnt help mesen...
> 
> ...


Damn Don that Liver's cola is something mate! Now my snip's are rooted i can get me some in 12/12


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah likewise im not your average stoner tho i do enjoy vegging out sometimes. i usually rush about like a lune get my shit done then get baked like lays


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Damn Don that Liver's cola is something mate! Now my snip's are rooted i can get me some in 12/12


you vegging much? id recommend letting at least one go to a decent size before flipping, youll want a nice lump of the stuff trust me


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 8, 2011)

Well just potting them up, no bad size cut's like, how long or what size you reckon ?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you vegging much? id recommend letting at least one go to a decent size before flipping, youll want a nice lump of the stuff trust me


I should be coming across a nice lump in a few weeks....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Well just potting them up, no bad size cut's like, how long or what size you reckon ?


 they're bushy bastards, id recommend taking off the lower limbs before you go into flower. or the trimming will be a nightmare. id say about 2 foot will see you good they dont stretch much.


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I should be coming across a nice lump in a few weeks....


 hold on to your hat


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

hmmmmm livers......


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hmmmmm livers......


.....withs bacons fats ands onions


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 8, 2011)

With stinky fingers and paranoia


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they're bushy bastards, id recommend taking off the lower limbs before you go into flower. or the trimming will be a nightmare. id say about 2 foot will see you good they dont stretch much.
> 
> hold on to your hat


Perfect Don, just how i like em lol, ive been talking to you and Las back n forth and like i just said to him im not at home, getting finger cramp from all the typing that happens more rarely than finding a decent bit puff round this neck! So.....basically have to go for now fella but catch you soon mate!

Enjoy One eye 

jambo;>)


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 8, 2011)

Infact, i could talk Liver's all day now las has joined lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> .....withs bacons fats ands onions





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> With stinky fingers and paranoia


yuck HC sorry i'm with willy lmao


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yuck HC sorry i'm with willy lmao


What's up fingers? Scared too eat a bit of offal?! Haha it tastes like pure blood that stuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

Blackpudding FTW


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

yuck u guys are wrong hahahah only joking cant stand any of that stuff lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 8, 2011)

I think you guys will like Livers, it effing stinks!!
I was talking to a good mate last week and he knows the bloke that found Livers (its actually named after him) pretty well and he asked him what it is and he says its Northern Lights from about '89. That mate is also the guy i got the cut from. I think thats about as from the horses mouth as i can get lol


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 8, 2011)

Blackpudding's the shizzle las! lol

What's growing on Don, all lush i hope fella!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

> Black pudding or blood pudding is a type of sausage made by cooking blood or dried blood with a filler until it is thick enough to congeal when cooled. The dish exists in various cultures from Asia to America. Pig, cattle, sheep, duck and goat blood can also be used depending on different countries.


 no thank you.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2011)

Thats very interesting Oscar. Friends of mine were growing a cut of northern Lights from around the 89 mark. It was a girl I knew through a friend and she hooked me up with this stuff back in 95, she had already been growing it and keeping it a secret for that long. They just called it Northern Lights A. We grew it in simple hydro set ups back then, with the straight A and B nutes you got with the hydro tanks. Big fuk off 400watt with built in ballasts, like hanging up a coffin, lol.....ah well. I wonder if this guy knows that fine lady who kept those genetics for so long. I fell out with the guy who introduced me to her and with busts and police and wot not...no more contact with her.



oscaroscar said:


> I think you guys will like Livers, it effing stinks!!
> I was talking to a good mate last week and he knows the bloke that found Livers (its actually named after him) pretty well and he asked him what it is and he says its Northern Lights from about '89. That mate is also the guy i got the cut from. I think thats about as from the horses mouth as i can get lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

nice one Osc very interesting to know


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 8, 2011)

How bout a bit of HAGGIS Lads..LOL..real haggis

A serving of haggis, neeps and tatties

*Haggis* is a dish containing sheep's 'pluck' (heart, liver and lungs), minced with onion, oatmeal, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock, and traditionally simmered in the animal's stomach for approximately three hours. Most modern commercial haggis is prepared in a casing rather than an actual stomach.

OH AYE,,,Good Shit that...LOL


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 8, 2011)

I would give it ago. Im sure dst likes the stuff.


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> How bout a bit of HAGGIS Lads..LOL..real haggis
> 
> A serving of haggis, neeps and tatties
> 
> ...





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I would give it ago. Im sure dst likes the stuff.


I love Black Pudding, White Pudding, Red Pudding, Haggis Pudding.....yup, I like puddings, both savoury and sweet my friends. All part of the Scottish upbringing. And here's a little treat I just brought back from Scotland....


And I love Neeps as well, but I also like to make it with some sweet potatoes too...lekker!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> I think you guys will like Livers, it effing stinks!!
> I was talking to a good mate last week and he knows the bloke that found Livers (its actually named after him) pretty well and he asked him what it is and he says its Northern Lights from about '89. That mate is also the guy i got the cut from. I think thats about as from the horses mouth as i can get lol


 ahh man if only you could trace the family tree of a cutting, it would be sweet to see. from 89 eh i was just a bairn. 


greenjambo said:


> Blackpudding's the shizzle las! lol
> What's growing on Don, all lush i hope fella!


 kanny, looks like the spluff took on the psycho killer jury is out on the psycho, ive chucked the male back in the tent for a day or two to spurr him on. ak48 has shown sex well early but the tga stuff is a bit shy. 


Hemlock said:


> How bout a bit of HAGGIS Lads..LOL..real haggis
> 
> A serving of haggis, neeps and tatties
> 
> ...


 i cant say i like the stuff too much but its alright.


DST said:


> I love Black Pudding, White Pudding, Red Pudding, Haggis Pudding.....yup, I like puddings, both savoury and sweet my friends. All part of the Scottish upbringing. And here's a little treat I just brought back from Scotland....
> 
> 
> And I love Neeps as well, but I also like to make it with some sweet potatoes too...lekker!!!


 welcome back bru! sweet tatties are tasty as.

phones diverted to me mobile.... wakenbakey >>>>>


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2011)

Home with the slippers on today Donny?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah for a couple of hour at least. severely lacking motivation to even get to work for 9 these days havent done for months. the pitfalls of being able to 'work' from home...

cuppa an a bongo then some xbox i think...


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2011)

I like offal and all that. I like chicken livers in my spag bol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

oh man for real?! thats a bit much. i cant stand offal kidney liver its the texture the taste is alright, for some reason even as a child i imagined that kidney would be what the consistency of eating brains would be like.


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm BraaaaaaaIIINs


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Thats very interesting Oscar. Friends of mine were growing a cut of northern Lights from around the 89 mark. It was a girl I knew through a friend and she hooked me up with this stuff back in 95, she had already been growing it and keeping it a secret for that long. They just called it Northern Lights A. We grew it in simple hydro set ups back then, with the straight A and B nutes you got with the hydro tanks. Big fuk off 400watt with built in ballasts, like hanging up a coffin, lol.....ah well. I wonder if this guy knows that fine lady who kept those genetics for so long. I fell out with the guy who introduced me to her and with busts and police and wot not...no more contact with her.


From what i understand he grew it from a pack of seeds. I know a few people that know him so if i ever meet him i'll just ask the bloke


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2011)

so im guesssing there was a funky sativa that the breeders back in the ninetys that has expressed its self in the nl cut and the sk1 cut that was kept and named cheese. If only u could get a liniage from the breeders from back then lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2011)

I reckon in those days there must have been loads of different phenos's for each strain. We just always grew clones, never messed about with seeds (no one sold them unless you went to the Dam.)


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah only the brave grew back then lol now everybodydoesit.com. Ive had the gear to grow since bout 96 lol, it sat in my shed for many years just waiting for the street pot to get unsmokable and then it came to the rescue lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2011)

Morning guys. Interesting food talk,,,tried blood sausage once...yukamundo!

Hoping today is a little better than yesterday was, felt like I was coming down with the flu but doing better today so I guess it wasn't the flu lol. 2 more C-4 left to come down, coming up on 8.5 wks, one of them will go at least 9, but my fav, C-4 #4 comes down later this morning. Calizhar #3 is my fav of the zhars, toking a bowl of this morning.

Catch yall


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 9, 2011)

If you veg Livers pretty big it does get big wide indica leaves plus its really dark green so you can kinda see the afghan in it. I've never grown Northern Lights so i wouldn't really know how it compared. I've always fancied doing Sensi's NL but never got round to it. Also i've never grown Sensi's SK#1 so i dunno how that compares to Cheese either. 
I'm gonna have a closer look at NL to see whats in it, i know its got some kind of afghan in it but other than that i don't know


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah youve got to wonder if the seeds produced since then are anywhere near the originals used to create the NL or livers we know or the cheese. probably have to pop a hundred beans to find the killer pheno. 

look forward to the c4-4 HC!

man i wish to god id started growing 10 years back. not gone to uni not got into debt i could have a mortgage paid off in that time growing full tilt.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 9, 2011)

Just had a butchers http://sensiseeds.com/northernlights/1p235.htm NL is overlooked a lot of the time but after reading that it deserves more credit than i've ever given it. But it says its low odour and Livers definitely isn't that lol 

Livers barely doubles in height during flower so that makes me think that there is afghan there in the mix. Why don't these feckers take notes or some shit.
With the strains being created on here at least there's a record of whats being X'd with what. I've still got 5 of one of your first creations Fred, Deep PurpleXQuerkle. When start up that'll be the first beans i pop


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

hahaha livers is definately not low odour.... i bet someone knows at sensi, might be worth an email.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

fired an email to them, its a stab in the dark but someone there might have an idea


----------



## Marlowe (Feb 9, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> If you veg Livers pretty big it does get big wide indica leaves plus its really dark green so you can kinda see the afghan in it. I've never grown Northern Lights so i wouldn't really know how it compared. I've always fancied doing Sensi's NL but never got round to it. Also i've never grown Sensi's SK#1 so i dunno how that compares to Cheese either.
> I'm gonna have a closer look at NL to see whats in it, i know its got some kind of afghan in it but other than that i don't know


I grew Sensi Skunk #1... Heavy yielder, great smoke, not too potent though; its more of that sunnytime, active weed... 
I got some pics in polaroid format to give you an idea of how long its been since i grew her... ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

hhaha polaroids man you gonna scan them in? im surprised it wasnt banging smoke. i do love a good summertime smoke. somethin you can blaze in the park with the lads playin footy. cali orange was like that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

this back from sensi:

Dear Customer,

Thank you for your interest in our products and in the wonderful world of cannabis.

We are sorry to inform you that legal restrictions prevent us from answering questions related to the cultivation of the cannabis plant.

Please permit us to refer you to the Sensi Seeds Forum: http://forum.sensiseeds.com/ 

Here you will find general information about the cannabis plant and lots of tips about growing. Just use the search function to check the Forum and find out if your question has already been answered. 

If you can&#8217;t find a pre-written answer, you can easily join the Sensi Seeds Forum and pose your question to the large community of cannabis enthusiasts who contribute to the site.

The Forum has many well-informed members, and questions are answered quickly and accurately.

Furthermore, as a member of the Sensi Seeds Forum, you can freely share your own knowledge, opinions and growing photos with a broad group of interested and friendly members.

Visit the Sensi Seeds forums: http://forum.sensiseeds.com 
Join the Sensi forums: http://forum.sensiseeds.com/registration_rules.asp 

Warmest Regards,

SUPER WEAK................


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 9, 2011)

Lol, automated e-mail. maybe someone from sensi is on the forum though?


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2011)

indeed lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

just posted there tho there doesnt seem to be a lot of peeps on there... shot in the dark eh


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just posted there tho there doesnt seem to be a lot of peeps on there... shot in the dark eh


dont ask dont get tho lol


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 9, 2011)

Alright fella, what's the word? apart form sensi's effort at customer servise lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

nopt much going on man, just chuggin along. gonna make up some more brownies tonight i reckon. watch the england friendly get shtoooned nowt major. yaself lad?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

heres the link if anyones interested. http://forum.sensiseeds.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=7982

the mod over there reckons it coul possibly be a relation to the shiva skunk," there would be some NL in its background, as Shiva is made from NL#5 x Skunk #1."

which would explain the SK#1 cheeseyness to it


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey thats interesting...my Ice has Northern Lights, Shiva and a special Skunk as 3 of the 4 strains listed in it's lineage with Afghani being the fourth


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

hahah that could almost be the lineage of the livers right there man.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey buddy! Time to rattle some windows with some rock!! Catch ya, I'll post some pics lil later,,,you and the godfadder be proud : !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

right on bud! whats blaring out today? look forward to the snaps man.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2011)

Old stuff is crankin....Springstein, Credence and the Zeps' Physical Graffitti cd.....and pics will be worth the wait lol later gator


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Old stuff is crankin....Springstein, Credence and the Zeps' Physical Graffitti cd.....and pics will be worth the wait lol later gator


CCR Rock ON....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2011)

Ramble Tamble Hem, Cosmo's Factory!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ramble Tamble Hem, Cosmo's Factory!


ramble tamble Bro...
Born on the Bayou!!!


how the hell are ya Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2011)

dog tired hemlock buddy. late one last night.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 10, 2011)

Morning Fella, another busy one for me today but i will hit u up later for a wee blrther ok man!

jambo;>)


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 10, 2011)

i actually heard a story of a guy that was growing he cheese for like 9-10 years. this guy just grow out dif breeders strains and documents them. sometimes he crosses em. but he heard about the sk1 cheese pheno and ssaid thet he doesnt think its really sk1 because the found almost the same thing in batch of nl. now mind u i believe that it is a rare sk1 pheno. but my point is this guy found something similar in nl. but i do know sensi must have the dankness. they basically are ones the breeders r pulling the seeds from


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 10, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> i actually heard a story of a guy that was growing he cheese for like 9-10 years. this guy just grow out dif breeders strains and documents them. sometimes he crosses em. but he heard about the sk1 cheese pheno and ssaid thet he doesnt think its really sk1 because the found almost the same thing in batch of nl. now mind u i believe that it is a rare sk1 pheno. but my point is this guy found something similar in nl. but i do know sensi must have the dankness. they basically are ones the breeders r pulling the seeds from


I'd like to see that NL and see how it compares to livers


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah what shiska is saying is making sense to me


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dog tired hemlock buddy. late one last night.


Hope ya get some rest Pal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> I'd like to see that NL and see how it compares to livers


 me too. any chance of a link shishka?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Hope ya get some rest Pal.


yeah man of sorts, had a friend over last night i hadnt seen for a year, he told me a pretty scary tale of him going away on holiday with a girl hed just found out had done the dirty on him with a good friend of his. ended up in a thai psych ward. really put my petty issues in perspective.

pics to come in a couple hours.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

couple of hours??? you nipping down to Boots to get them pics processed, lol....ok, we'll wait! haha.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man of sorts, had a friend over last night i hadnt seen for a year, he told me a pretty scary tale of him going away on holiday with a girl hed just found out had done the dirty on him with a good friend of his. ended up in a thai psych ward. really put my petty issues in perspective.
> 
> pics to come in a couple hours.


----------



## ghb (Feb 11, 2011)

scary shit that, the thought of being in a nut house over there. hope he is ok now, and that he aint with that hoooer any mooer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

DST said:


> couple of hours??? you nipping down to Boots to get them pics processed, lol....ok, we'll wait! haha.


 hahahah had to get some new disposy flash cubes for the thing, hahah remember them. anyway pics... VVV


ghb said:


> scary shit that, the thought of being in a nut house over there. hope he is ok now, and that he aint with that hoooer any mooer


 Aye he had a fuckin rough one over there and over here when he got back, he's off the meds and seemingly doing ok now. only a matter of time once youve broken your mind though. shame hes a nice lad.

anyway enough babble 

























































thanks for watchin peeps


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

Aaah, you just spent 2 hours on photoshop or Paint, lol...Howevet it was well worth it lad. The Cherry Cheese looks like bunches of grapes...do you think it'll yield a lot? 

Casey and Livers look dandy of course, but what is the Smelly? lol.

Gid darts lads.

DST


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2011)

v ery nice don raising the bar again ffs>>>>>>> u need to smoke more and think less lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

very nice update don, lol it looks so pro!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

LOL






u gonna grow anymore oldschool sativas bruh?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man of sorts, had a friend over last night i hadnt seen for a year, he told me a pretty scary tale of him going away on holiday with a girl hed just found out had done the dirty on him with a good friend of his. ended up in a thai psych ward. really put my petty issues in perspective.
> 
> pics to come in a couple hours.


Poor guy, at least your buddy didn't end up in a Thai prison. That's rough.

Nice update mate 

When the Panama Red finally gets harvested give it a good cure before ya start dipping into it. Something takes that long, ya kinda set it aside and forget about it!! For a little while anyways hehe. Kool seeing the Livers and the CC, I'm trying to morph them together in my mind lol and Smelly is a beast for sure bro!! Harvest time coming up pretty quick, huh. Caseys have another week?

Catch ya later bro have a good weekend, my son's coming over tonight, think we'll go see the movie Sanctum


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Aaah, you just spent 2 hours on photoshop or Paint, lol...Howevet it was well worth it lad. The Cherry Cheese looks like bunches of grapes...do you think it'll yield a lot?
> Casey and Livers look dandy of course, but what is the Smelly? lol.
> Gid darts lads.
> DST


 hahah im still learning photoshop... this was paint and actually i spent those 2 hours stoned playin xbox before i left for work..... nah not much on the BRP cherry cheese i didnt give her a good starting position on the grid. the full size version was one of the better yeilders of the cherry cheese almost 4 zips. no idea on the smelly, came with my psycho cut. smells nice but im not sure of what, i think its meant to be cherry flavour!?


mr west said:


> v ery nice don raising the bar again ffs>>>>>>> u need to smoke more and think less lol


 hahahah i have been tokin like i used to of late its taken some gettin used to i tell you... thanks bro


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> very nice update don, lol it looks so pro!


 haha another one decieved! i bumble my way through and it turns out good for the most part man.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 man i dunno its lookin like a 6 month flower for this one. im in no hurry to do that again. i think its just too cold for an old sativa like this i should have started it now for the summer months. the smoke better be worth it.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 11, 2011)

anyway enough babble 

























































thanks for watchin peeps[/QUOTE]

Shit Don!!....i would kill to have your grow bud!!,...... everthin looks wicked mate Love the look of that cherry cheese BRP, real tasty!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

lol, it better be. hope it has you bouncin off the walls n a euphoric daze..it better


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Shit Don!!....i would kill to have your grow bud!!,...... everthin looks wicked mate Love the look of that cherry cheese BRP, real tasty!


 thanks man, i love growing it more than smoking it, tho i dont mind that too  im kinda undecided on whether the BRP is going to stay in the garden. 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, it better be. hope it has you bouncin off the walls n a euphoric daze..it better


 for sure it better be the finest smoke!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

lol, i mean like some real mind melting uncontrollable cheech n chong runnn naked down the street good. n u gotta make hash too.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry Don, BRP?? tryin to catch up here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

well o far there doesnt look to be a whole heap of crystal to it man. and its going to be a bitch to trim. 

the DOG kush is that mind melting shit. honestly it fucks me up. cant do anything just sit about trying to do things then forgetting.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Sorry Don, BRP?? tryin to catch up here


Black Rose Pheno.

it looks the cloest to the black rose of all of my cherry cheese beans


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Black Rose Pheno.
> 
> it looks the cloest to the black rose of all of my cherry cheese beans


Oh OK.. Gotcha Now...
What a good speech the UK PM made yesterday on multiculturism.. He told the truth, as nicely as one can.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

didnt catch it man, i dont particularly like cameron. i didnt vote for him or a piss poor coalition government.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 11, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Oh OK.. Gotcha Now...
> What a good speech the UK PM made yesterday on multiculturism.. He told the truth, as nicely as one can.


he did one last week like that, wonder if thats the one. the news tried to tell it like it was war on multi-culturalism lol


looking sexy over there donny, the livers looks like its gonna have some girth on the colas lmao  great gardening bro as always


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

thanks man, yeah the livers momma is more the size plants im used to working with. these dwarf ones arent anywhere near as much fun


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

i agree, but vegging suckz:-/ ... but when u veg u get tio see the true grow style.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

i dont mind vegging to be honest training them pruning topping its all part of the fun to me. ill be doing a fair bit of vegging soon enough. im going to veg the psycho and livers up to a good couple of foot if not more then flip em in the autopots. if that doesnt produce some monsters then i dont know what will.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

lol, how tall do you feel is to tall for a 600 light intensity?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

well im using cool shades so i could put them about 8 inches away. without i generally stuck about 18 inches


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well im using cool shades so i could put them about 8 inches away. without i generally stuck about 18 inches


i probably should've worded it better. how tall of a plant like to try n avoid popcorn buds by keepin my ladies short.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Oh OK.. Gotcha Now...
> What a good speech the UK PM made yesterday on multiculturism.. He told the truth, as nicely as one can.


It's funny, do you think the German PM was giving him a blow job at the time, that Merkal women(spelling?!?!?!) basically said the same thing. Now when a German comes out and say's "This Multi Culturism things doesn't work" be afraid, be very afraid!! hahaha. Seriously though, I didn't hear it but he's right. For multi culturism to work, all the cultures got to work together, and that certainly isn't happening...I mean the muslims don't even let people see their women! And you telling me a starving jew wouldn't eat bacon? worms, can of, opened! lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> well im using cool shades so i could put them about 8 inches away. without i generally stuck about 18 inches


Really, only 8 inches? that's luxury in my little cabient world....vertical is fun but I would love some space!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

ahh gotcha, i generally lollipop my ladies so theres not so much popcorn and what little there is generally ends up in the hash run! makes the bigger tops fatter


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

ohh ok i see. ill prob just popcorn, if i ever get a chance to veg out.. i will soon.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning thanks for the P.M Re; my concern's lol, anyway you got a sausage-roll moving opposite from you! Hope this one dont flash lmao as i told you that paticular is leaving today in his work's moter with 1Kg. Of the sweet grain's in the fill-up piont of said vehical hahah gonna be funny watching him leave today! 
Anyway hope my Cherry Cheese comes like this...." it looks the cloest to the black rose of all of my cherry cheese beans" (Tryna's reply)

Catch-Up Later
Peace:jambo;>)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Poor guy, at least your buddy didn't end up in a Thai prison. That's rough.
> Nice update mate
> When the Panama Red finally gets harvested give it a good cure before ya start dipping into it. Something takes that long, ya kinda set it aside and forget about it!! For a little while anyways hehe. Kool seeing the Livers and the CC, I'm trying to morph them together in my mind lol and Smelly is a beast for sure bro!! Harvest time coming up pretty quick, huh. Caseys have another week?
> Catch ya later bro have a good weekend, my son's coming over tonight, think we'll go see the movie Sanctum


 sup hc bro missed this when i replied before. long story short his girl had said he'd punched her when in actual fact he'd pushed her in self defence as she was laying into him.... funnily enough she didnt have the balls to tell me one of his good friends that he'd 'punched her' when i saw her and asked what went on...... bitches are so conniving. 

it was touch and go basically his mother had spoken to the embassy and said to him look son if this goes bad your lookin at 3 years in the hilton  he was in the stages of release, tho he didnt know as the lass had hopped it back to blighty & there was no case to answer and of course they were speaking thai. they were discussing where he should be sent and all he could hear was hanoi hanoi hanoi. put in the back of a truck and off he went, he thought that was it, life over.

They basically stopped at the side of a road chucked him out barefoot penniless. the popo actually put into their wallets and gave him a few hundred batt each. he spent the next month learning muay thai with a load of locals gettin his head beat in. one day hes sat with a guy and this chick he was gettin on with, then some isreali lad comes over and pinches the girl away. so my mate walks up n says whats the crack like, n walked back to his seat the isreali says what you gonna do bout it.

my boy says right after the pro boxing fights its me n you in the ring. guy says for fun?! pal says yeah ok.

they get into it n the isreali is giving him a good go, my boy gets the upper hand and the sneaky fuck isreali hoofs him in the plums. red mist. my boy beats the guy to pieces messed his dial up real good apparently. the local thai boys were going bananas. he was one of them now he'd won a bout. they took him offf for a tattoo of a lotus their local insignia for some reason writing says scotland birdman, as when they lifted his arm at the end of the fight they could all see the bird hes got tattoo'd under his bicep. 

what a fuckin tale this boy told me guys. theres a whole lot more to it. im just glad he's not locked up. 


greenjambo said:


> Morning thanks for the P.M Re; my concern's lol, anyway you got a sausage-roll moving opposite from you! Hope this one dont flash lmao as i told you that paticular is leaving today in his work's moter with 1Kg. Of the sweet grain's in the fill-up piont of said vehical hahah gonna be funny watching him leave today!
> Anyway hope my Cherry Cheese comes like this...." it looks the cloest to the black rose of all of my cherry cheese beans" (Tryna's reply)
> Catch-Up Later
> Peace:jambo;>)


 hahaha i think they might be romanians or at least half of them are opposite me. they dont talk much. and god help him if he flashes at me or the missus hahaaha. 
sugar in the tank eh!! should see him get to the end of the street ish hahahah

hope everyone has a good turnout with the cherry cheddar x livers! got my first ever driving lesson in a couple of hours. if i dont report back im in a ditch somewhere...


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 12, 2011)

hahaha loved that story, dont mess with the underdog


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 12, 2011)

hope everyone has a good turnout with the cherry cheddar x livers! got my first ever driving lesson in a couple of hours. if i dont report back im in a ditch somewhere...[/QUOTE]

Gonna be takin cuts off mine soon mate.. Good luck with the driving lesson.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 12, 2011)

sweeet my seeds are a little bit behind everyone elses, cant wait 2 see all ur results


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2011)

good luck with the lesson, im going for my drivers license soon. but i been drivin for years just never got it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 12, 2011)

I just assumed you could drive Don. Don't be tempted by a crash course i know a couple of peeps that did that and failed, it was meant to be a guaranteed pass too, now thats snake oil lol just take lessons until you think you're ready for a test. Have you had your compulsary medical, eye test and drug test? Have you done your theory test?




only joshing about the medical and drug test


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL u gave me a scare for half a second there oscaroscar lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i dont mind vegging to be honest training them pruning topping its all part of the fun to me. ill be doing a fair bit of vegging soon enough. im going to veg the psycho and livers up to a good couple of foot if not more then flip em in the autopots. if that doesnt produce some monsters then i dont know what will.


I think you and I had the same issues going on this winter with our vegging girls,,,,little on the cold side for them and was slowing growth. I had to put my first clone run of the new stuff in at the 4 week mark to stay on schedule even though they were not tall enough lol. The second clone run 4 weeks later (this week) was a little better. Did a couple of upgrades recently, quite simple stuff really...added a humidifier to the veg room as the rh was way low, added about eight 100 watt cfls for light and added warmth and raised the thermostat in my house about 4-5 degrees. Oh and an air purifier for the flower room. That room benifits from the additions in the veg room as it pulls its air from that area. Win win!

Your buddy has some kahonas my friend! He sounds like the type of fella that will land on his feet (after kicking the smart ass isreal mo fo lol) in pretty much any situation, what was it Bill Murry said in Stripes,,,," I want that guy as MY FRIEND lol. No shit!!! that was a hell of a story with your buddy! Typical chick move too.

I'll catch ya later bro, Ill bet you were not high on your first drive hehe


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2011)

n im gonna pop more cc x livers, as the the puffball messed up my germin.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hahaha loved that story, dont mess with the underdog


 aye man, never underestimate them.


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hope everyone has a good turnout with the cherry cheddar x livers! got my first ever driving lesson in a couple of hours. if i dont report back im in a ditch somewhere...


 Gonna be takin cuts off mine soon mate.. Good luck with the driving lesson.[/QUOTE]
kool man i cant wait to see how they turn out! lesson was kanny good im not a natural but im not bad lol. 


las fingerez said:


> sweeet my seeds are a little bit behind everyone elses, cant wait 2 see all ur results


 mine are just babbies at the mo just an inch or so tall, should be good to see everyone almost at the same time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> good luck with the lesson, im going for my drivers license soon. but i been drivin for years just never got it.


 hahah man in this country i dont think you could get awa with it for too long lol. 


oscaroscar said:


> I just assumed you could drive Don. Don't be tempted by a crash course i know a couple of peeps that did that and failed, it was meant to be a guaranteed pass too, now thats snake oil lol just take lessons until you think you're ready for a test. Have you had your compulsary medical, eye test and drug test? Have you done your theory test?
> only joshing about the medical and drug test


 nah mate never needed to im a city lad now everythin is 20 mins bus or metro away. aye im deffo gonna need a good few afore i take a test. not done the theory. aint read the highway code. done the eye test, but theres nee chance in hell im passing a drug test for some time... 



Highlanders cave said:


> I think you and I had the same issues going on this winter with our vegging girls,,,,little on the cold side for them and was slowing growth. I had to put my first clone run of the new stuff in at the 4 week mark to stay on schedule even though they were not tall enough lol. The second clone run 4 weeks later (this week) was a little better. Did a couple of upgrades recently, quite simple stuff really...added a humidifier to the veg room as the rh was way low, added about eight 100 watt cfls for light and added warmth and raised the thermostat in my house about 4-5 degrees. Oh and an air purifier for the flower room. That room benifits from the additions in the veg room as it pulls its air from that area. Win win!
> Your buddy has some kahonas my friend! He sounds like the type of fella that will land on his feet (after kicking the smart ass isreal mo fo lol) in pretty much any situation, what was it Bill Murry said in Stripes,,,," I want that guy as MY FRIEND lol. No shit!!! that was a hell of a story with your buddy! Typical chick move too.
> I'll catch ya later bro, Ill bet you were not high on your first drive hehe


 sup HC hell no i was not high haaha. hear you on the improvements youll be seeing a good improvement making lots of small tweaks. thankfully the temps have picked up a little. i run the risk of mould already so im not too keen on a humidifier. anyhow its all change soon, i wont be needing a veg area for anythin but mothers. 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> n im gonna pop more cc x livers, as the the puffball messed up my germin.


 so cute and cuddly yet so distructive haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 12, 2011)

"so cute and cuddly yet so distructive haha "

LOL the pup or L x CC???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> "so cute and cuddly yet so distructive haha "
> 
> LOL the pup or L x CC???


hahah hopefully both!!! gonna set about the cherry cheese BRP tonight it could go longer but the trichs are golden.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2011)

hopin for some pollin, im gonna go for cherry cheese quake. Cheesequake x CC


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2011)

hashahah cherry cheesequake. is that a baked cheesequake


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 12, 2011)

How did the driving lesson go Don????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2011)

pretty good man was driving, had it in third round some estate practising signals and turning clutch control. wasnt too hot with feeding the wheel haha kept doing it one handed.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 12, 2011)

I was just re reading my thread from when i 1st got Livers and i found this talk about it http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=89459&page=26


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 12, 2011)

just read the last 30pages some intresting stuff about the livers and that mom at 3wks looked the nuts don but then all the plants did as usual, was cool to read the post about the guy who actually new the origanal breeder of the livers, still got plenty of veg time on mine left i wana take a shitload of clones from her n grow a tree although am looking forward to and not looking forward to the smell lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 12, 2011)

The cherry cheese br pheno come down tonight bro? She looked froooosty as fooook! Must be smelling dank at Don's place, hope your odor control is working for ya!!

In the process of getting toasted on the Calizhar #3, she's my keeper of the zhars 

Have an awesome weekend my friend!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> I was just re reading my thread from when i 1st got Livers and i found this talk about it http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=89459&page=26


sweet. cool info there oscar mate. i need to start an index of where info is in this journal or maybe ill actually start a new one, when i switch styles 



sambo020482 said:


> just read the last 30pages some intresting stuff about the livers and that mom at 3wks looked the nuts don but then all the plants did as usual, was cool to read the post about the guy who actually new the origanal breeder of the livers, still got plenty of veg time on mine left i wana take a shitload of clones from her n grow a tree although am looking forward to and not looking forward to the smell lol


 shiiit man 30 pages!?!? yeah the smell is somethin else man.make sure youve got your filters sorted lol i didnt and it was the most nerve wracking 2 weeks of my life.


Highlanders cave said:


> The cherry cheese br pheno come down tonight bro? She looked froooosty as fooook! Must be smelling dank at Don's place, hope your odor control is working for ya!!
> In the process of getting toasted on the Calizhar #3, she's my keeper of the zhars
> Have an awesome weekend my friend!


 yup shes down and drying im reckoning all told theres about an ounce to one and a farmers daughter. smelled gorgeous when i chopped. house doesnt smell now tho until i open the op door lol thats a different barrel of stoates....

so is the #3 the keeper? i thought you were going for the #4 zhar!?

good weekend to ya too bud.

had another go at the spluffing. just to make sure and actually labeled the branches id spluffed  psycho killer on the livers/ itself/ panama red, just for shits n giggles really tho i doubt ill be grwing the panamared again... 5 months flower this week...


----------



## rasclot (Feb 13, 2011)

look at all these strains ive missed out on since ive stoped growin  its not fair!!! new grow of psycho cheese is comin up still a long wait tho hope ur cool don mate on this fine sunday!ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2011)

hahaha still got some good genetics tho i see rasc! im good bout to hit anotheer bongo and get some COD time in before the cracken awakes......


----------



## rasclot (Feb 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha still got some good genetics tho i see rasc! im good bout to hit anotheer bongo and get some COD time in before the cracken awakes......


yeah mate i passed the psycho n exodus around before i stopped growin the exodus got lost in a growroom fire at my mates house 
least i still got the psycho shes just so niceras


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 13, 2011)

"yup shes down and drying im reckoning all told theres about an ounce to one and a farmers daughter. smelled gorgeous when i chopped. house doesnt smell now tho until i open the op door lol thats a different barrel of stoates....

so is the #3 the keeper? i thought you were going for the #4 zhar!?

good weekend to ya too bud.

had another go at the spluffing. just to make sure and actually labeled the branches id spluffed




psycho killer on the livers/ itself/ panama red, just for shits n giggles really tho i doubt ill be grwing the panamared again... 5 months flower this week... "



Yeah zhar #3 is the keeper,,,nugs are picture perfect...good size, solid and very frosty. She's a pretty good yielder too with nice potency. Nice pleasant smell but the taste is a little subtle but with a cure should improve. The Zhar #4 was an early front runner,,,6 real nice clones of her got flipped a couple of days ago under the 400. My customers will love that one because of the taste and insane amount of trics and the fact it's quite purple, but I'm not sure about the potency yet, plus the fact it's an average yeilder it prolly won't be around for a long time. 

The C-4 #4 is looking like the keeper from that strain, but shit,,,I haven't even sampled all of the phenos yet lol

I have a sativa that's been going for a long time too lol, not like yours though  My Highland Mexican x BB is an 11 -12 wk strain and I have three that are in their 11 wk. Going to be all headstash!!! Haha I have never ever flowered anything that went longer than 10 wks before!

Have a great one!


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 13, 2011)

Did i read that right? 5 fecking months?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2011)

rasclot said:


> yeah mate i passed the psycho n exodus around before i stopped growin the exodus got lost in a growroom fire at my mates house
> least i still got the psycho shes just so niceras


 damn man grow room fire  nearly had one myself its a frightening feeling. aye the psucho is my fave out of the cheese and co. 


Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah zhar #3 is the keeper,,,nugs are picture perfect...good size, solid and very frosty. She's a pretty good yielder too with nice potency. Nice pleasant smell but the taste is a little subtle but with a cure should improve. The Zhar #4 was an early front runner,,,6 real nice clones of her got flipped a couple of days ago under the 400. My customers will love that one because of the taste and insane amount of trics and the fact it's quite purple, but I'm not sure about the potency yet, plus the fact it's an average yeilder it prolly won't be around for a long time.
> 
> The C-4 #4 is looking like the keeper from that strain, but shit,,,I haven't even sampled all of the phenos yet lol
> 
> ...


 very obvjective pheno hunter you are bud! oh to have the space to play like that or rather the will to not put umpteen different strains in at once..

man youve been holding out on us!! wheres the shots of these sativa queens man???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> Did i read that right? 5 fecking months?


yeah you did another few days and its 5 months. i think its potbound. im going to put her up this after i think should give her a new lease of life


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2011)

Funny you should mention sativa queens,(freeby from sannie) I happen to have two, one just when into 12/12 yesterday and the other is still in veg, I'll post some pics when they're older.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2011)

kool cof man. ive always wanted to do some straight sativa, i just didnt think it would take this long lol look forward to the pics


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 13, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Funny you should mention sativa queens,(freeby from sannie) I happen to have two, one just when into 12/12 yesterday and the other is still in veg, I'll post some pics when they're older.
> 
> 
> cof


How's it going Cof?

very obvjective pheno hunter you are bud! oh to have the space to play like that




or rather the will to not put umpteen different strains in at once..

"man youve been holding out on us!! wheres the shots of these sativa queens man???"

Hahaha yeah I guess I kinda have been lol. They were freebies with my Chimera order, very sought after over on his forum at icmag especially since the BB male that was used in the breeding is dead. Seeds are pretty much all gone too. DJ Short allowed Chimera into his breeding rooms and he used DJs prized male in a couple of breeding projects. They are supposed to stretch like crazy, and the yield is supposed to be low but I'm getting more than I thought that I would after looking at some pics of it. Golf ball size buds on mine, I have two phenos, one shorter and one taller. I really should pull them out today and check the trics, so far I have just been going by the pistils and I'm pretty sure I want to harvest before they all go cloudy? I'll take a couple of shots of them when I do!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 13, 2011)

is she frosty for 5 months, i kno she lacks a lil in size fer her age.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 13, 2011)

Thats amazing for 5 months. Is it just growing really slow or has it had some problems? 20 weeks, wow. Does it smell special? 
You've got some serious patience mate. I woulda slung it out after 5 weeks. Did it start ok and then slow down or just start slow and stay slow? Its no 6.5 weeker lol. I hope its worth the wait


----------



## rasclot (Feb 13, 2011)

shit man thats sum patience!!!! 
my mates got sum jedi 41% that are 12weeks today n look like they got another 8weeks to go!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah what do the trics look like on her, cause she looks far from done lol


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh my I trimmed for two days and my elbow is fucking killing me. Off for a bit of golf and back home for the att proam at Pebble beach.
Boy I got lucky the other day. Buddy came by wants 50 clones at 20 a pop...Lovin that!!! gets me back to close to my levels.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 13, 2011)

Mornin Don/everyone. All this talk of Sativa is makin' my hungry... time to go smoke my fav satitva, Orange.

Holy shit, Oscar. Maybe it'll be done by next year? What's the longest anyone's seen a sativa go for? Oscar might be a contender. . .


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 13, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Oh my I trimmed for two days and my elbow is fucking killing me. Off for a bit of golf and back home for the att proam at Pebble beach.
> Boy I got lucky the other day. Buddy came by wants 50 clones at 20 a pop...Lovin that!!! gets me back to close to my levels.


Good job Hem enjoy your golf my friend! And the clone deal is all gravy! Very nice haha!!



Bobotrank said:


> Mornin Don/everyone. All this talk of Sativa is makin' my hungry... time to go smoke my fav satitva, Orange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what strain is Orange Brobo? I just checked the trics on the hm x bb and I think they are perfect for a sativa? All of the trics are half clear and half cloudy and the girls are at 10.5 wks.

Oh lol that Panama Red is Donnys that he flowered from seed, or very young I think. 

Later bro!


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 13, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Mornin Don/everyone. All this talk of Sativa is makin' my hungry... time to go smoke my fav satitva, Orange.
> 
> Holy shit, Oscar. Maybe it'll be done by next year? What's the longest anyone's seen a sativa go for? Oscar might be a contender. . .


Thats not mine Bobotrank its Dons, i wouldn't have the patience for that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> Thats amazing for 5 months. Is it just growing really slow or has it had some problems? 20 weeks, wow. Does it smell special?
> You've got some serious patience mate. I woulda slung it out after 5 weeks. Did it start ok and then slow down or just start slow and stay slow? Its no 6.5 weeker lol. I hope its worth the wait


 nope it smells pretty tame so far like pine and a hint of spice. the bud structure is terrible and when i repotted it the roots were an orangey colour looking at the airy buds i might just make bubble with her. ill dry her out n see if she finishes any time soon... bout 25% pistils are turning brown.. its been slow from the off man. most definately not 6.5 weeks lmao


rasclot said:


> shit man thats sum patience!!!!
> my mates got sum jedi 41% that are 12weeks today n look like they got another 8weeks to go!


 its not taking up much room so ive kinda just forgotten about it. weve still yet to see this jedi, i cant even remember if you said it was worth the hype!?


Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah what do the trics look like on her, cause she looks far from done lol


 miles off man 


Hemlock said:


> Oh my I trimmed for two days and my elbow is fucking killing me. Off for a bit of golf and back home for the att proam at Pebble beach.
> Boy I got lucky the other day. Buddy came by wants 50 clones at 20 a pop...Lovin that!!! gets me back to close to my levels.


 now thats a tidy score man. get some of that sensi star in you for medicinal purposes honest 


Bobotrank said:


> Mornin Don/everyone. All this talk of Sativa is makin' my hungry... time to go smoke my fav satitva, Orange.
> Holy shit, Oscar. Maybe it'll be done by next year? What's the longest anyone's seen a sativa go for? Oscar might be a contender. . .


 ive hear of old landrace strains going over half a year but i didnt think panama red was one of them...


----------



## rasclot (Feb 13, 2011)

the jedi is still growin mate 1 pheno seems better than the other shes just too big n too long flowerin for my likin at 4weeks into flowerin she only had pre flowers lol
so much for 6weeks flowering eh lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 13, 2011)

Careful buddy, we're going to start calling you Agent hehe


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 13, 2011)

Ah, fuck me. Sorry Don! I wasn't even baked and apparently having a hard time following. That plant is crazy, tho. Can't wait to see how she finished out. 



oscaroscar said:


> Thats not mine Bobotrank its Dons, i wouldn't have the patience for that lol


Hey HC, the Orange that I've got in smoke form right now is a pure sativa my friend grew for a long time, and now his friend carries the pheno on. The only thing I know of it's lineage was that my buddy had gotten a cutting from some old rastas that lived over in Oakland, CA, and there was nobody around our area that was growing it otherwise. It was touted by them as being the best herb they'd smoked. A bold claim for some old dreadies. The smoke is amazing, tho-- real smooth, and the high is SUPER uplifting, and very motivational. A go out and do shit sorta high. I love it as a daytime smoke, especially while listening to some good tunes. I'll try and see what else I can get out of my buddy info wise, as I'm interested, too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2011)

no worries chief. thats the kinda high im looking for in the panama red


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 14, 2011)

duddde. what have i missed?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2011)

sup droman!? quite a lot haha from humble cowboy beginnings to redecorating through mould. Small fire/melted ballast. popo invited into the crib by my lass when her car was vandalised. stealth problems due to a new absolute stinking strain (livers). A boat load of pretty dope grown. 3 different styles of grow soil/coco/ sog/trees/ airpots and next up a scrog with autopots. maybe around 50 strains so farand counting.

and that about covers it!!! oh and theres umpteen pages of banter/codswllop to sift through if you actually want to find anything in this thread! Welcome


----------



## ghb (Feb 14, 2011)

you gonna reveg the panama red if its any good?, i know it's taking the piss finishing but it might be due to other than just genetics. 12/12 from seed for me took the piss, i had a 7 week strain take 3 months and a 9 week strain took 4 months, it must be due to the fact that you are force flowering an immature plant. maybe you could cross it and make a panama jack for a nice 9-10 weeker strain


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 14, 2011)

What's the word fella?


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 14, 2011)

Just worked out what you meant by .....
" fuck that took some doing. it didnt like the bold... "


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2011)

ghb said:


> you gonna reveg the panama red if its any good?, i know it's taking the piss finishing but it might be due to other than just genetics. 12/12 from seed for me took the piss, i had a 7 week strain take 3 months and a 9 week strain took 4 months, it must be due to the fact that you are force flowering an immature plant. maybe you could cross it and make a panama jack for a nice 9-10 weeker strain


 hahah funny you should say that man, the roots did look a bit orangey but the bud structure is gash too. wish i could upload me digicam pics form home but i cant so youll have to had on till the morrow. the super silver haze i had running along side was a male and it looked fine growth rate about the same. aye i dont think 12/12 from seed is the way forward. ive spluffed a branch with the psycho killer jizz, but lookin at the bud i might just chuck the beans


greenjambo said:


> What's the word fella?


 my birds the word today! havin a cheeky sick day 


greenjambo said:


> Just worked out what you meant by .....
> " fuck that took some doing. it didnt like the bold... "


 hahaha im like a cryptic crossword most of the time


----------



## ghb (Feb 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah funny you should say that man, the roots did look a bit orangey but the bud structure is gash too. wish i could upload me digicam pics form home but i cant so youll have to had on till the morrow. the super silver haze i had running along side was a male and it looked fine growth rate about the same. aye i dont think 12/12 from seed is the way forward. ive spluffed a branch with the psycho killer jizz, but lookin at the bud i might just chuck the beans
> 
> my birds the word today! havin a cheeky sick day
> 
> hahaha im like a cryptic crossword most of the time


you can't toss a good bean without at least trying them or giving them to guinea pigs to try, i think all great strains have got a bit of a pig in them somewhere along the line. might just be some fire right there!. i say this as i have 9 out of 10 greenhouse cheeses still sitting in the pack waiting to germ, i was so unhappy with the way the first one came out i won't be trying them for a while, i'll never sling em though.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 14, 2011)

Din you where right about the bloombastic mate. It is the stuff of legends.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2011)

ghb said:


> you can't toss a good bean without at least trying them or giving them to guinea pigs to try, i think all great strains have got a bit of a pig in them somewhere along the line. might just be some fire right there!. i say this as i have 9 out of 10 greenhouse cheeses still sitting in the pack waiting to germ, i was so unhappy with the way the first one came out i won't be trying them for a while, i'll never sling em though.


 aye theres got to be chance of getting something worth while out of the cross but at 5 months flower i really dont have the time to plant 10 beans of any strain to start pheno hunting to be honest. i need to get back to knowing how much and how often is coming off guaranteed. wanting to try loads of strains has totally screwed my perpetual. i cant wait to swap it for a the autopot setup. 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Din you where right about the bloombastic mate. It is the stuff of legends.


 aye its the business like eh willy! one of the few additives thats worth the £££ much more so than the canna boost imho


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2011)

Fuck, you have Panama RED!!!!?????
What a spectacular beast!!
DID you know Panama Red is Jeorge Cervantes favorite smoke?
In his DVD hes smokin a big ole fatty talking about Panama Red and how he smoked it back in the day... like decades ago and its still his favorite.
you lucky dog you!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> What's the word fella?


bird is the word?

sorry donny how goes it bro?


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 14, 2011)

bird's the word mate! "everybody's talking bout the bird" are you in the scratcher fella?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

lol whats scratcher mean hahaha  sorry, soft southerner lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2011)

Bird is the word my friend 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThquH5t0ow


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Bird is the word my friend
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThquH5t0ow


[video=youtube;ZThquH5t0ow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThquH5t0ow[/video]

think that this has been posted before.... hahaha gonna turn the speakers on for this one


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2011)

that was a really cool vid...luv the song very hip...and I got sooo emersed in watching the record spiin.good shit for a stoner..lol 
the words for today are ...."cowboy style".....hmmmmm growing cowboy style???WTF hahahahahahahahh


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 15, 2011)

well don as you know my pup ate my cherry cheesling. So mother nature blessed me with twins. would you do the honor in naming them?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that was a really cool vid...luv the song very hip...and I got sooo emersed in watching the record spiin.good shit for a stoner..lol
> the words for today are ...."cowboy style".....hmmmmm growing cowboy style???WTF hahahahahahahahh


Hmmmmm,,,,,,,,shooting from the hip??

Had to play that again lo lbabababababababababababbaba 8~!)


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 15, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> well don as you know my pup ate my cherry cheesling. So mother nature blessed me with twins. would you do the honor in naming them?


Man thats cool tryna!!!!!!
I always like to call my girls BT....LOL...you know BIG TITS!!!!!LOL


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> well don as you know my pup ate my cherry cheesling. So mother nature blessed me with twins. would you do the honor in naming them?










how funky is that ladies and gents  i know she's a bit of a scraggeler but there is 2 there  will get a better picture 2moro with my mates camera, mine will not focus in close anymore even on macro settings

edit - cherry cheeses also


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Don,
Hows it shakin Lad??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 15, 2011)

Passing out the blunts guys???


----------



## ghb (Feb 16, 2011)

bloombastic = works. enough said.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2011)

Top of the morning pops, hows it going! I'll have to take a shot of the new yins,,,,makin the fairy proud : !)

Hope your having a good one, cheers!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that was a really cool vid...luv the song very hip...and I got sooo emersed in watching the record spiin.good shit for a stoner..lol
> the words for today are ...."cowboy style".....hmmmmm growing cowboy style???WTF hahahahahahahahh


 cowboy style!!! i was flickin through my old pics with my gal we were killin ourselves laughing at my first grow lol in an alcove in my bedroom with a sheet over it lmao. the light/ballast was a fire hazard, it stank and was on 7am to 7pm she was not amused mostly. lmao my girl put up with a lot.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> well don as you know my pup ate my cherry cheesling. So mother nature blessed me with twins. would you do the honor in naming them?


hahahaha twins eh ?!?!?! ooh err missus hows about calling one gin and the other tonic!


las fingerez said:


> how funky is that ladies and gents  i know she's a bit of a scraggeler but there is 2 there  will get a better picture 2moro with my mates camera, mine will not focus in close anymore even on macro settings
> edit - cherry cheeses also


 this is getting weird!?!?! dopplegangers!!!!!


Hemlock said:


> Hey Don,
> Hows it shakin Lad??


been busy busy busy of late chopping working drinking n smokin lol seems like ive been in perpetual motion lol hows ya self?


ghb said:


> bloombastic = works. enough said.


 for sure!


Highlanders cave said:


> Passing out the blunts guys???


 im in what we huffin?


Highlanders cave said:


> Top of the morning pops, hows it going! I'll have to take a shot of the new yins,,,,makin the fairy proud : !)
> Hope your having a good one, cheers!


 what up HC update inbound!!!!gonna get round the doors ASAP


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2011)

update 1 cherry cheese
















came in at 28.6


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2011)

update 2 panama red, seems to be loving being potted up, who says you cant pot up 5 months into flower!?!?! ME!







bud structure is shoddy imho but i spoke to my boss whose like 60 odd n he was saying sativas came lack that back in the day so i dunno doesnt smell outstanding but we'll see.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2011)

# 3 the psycho killers booming under the 600











assorted others



























thanks for watchin peeps!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 16, 2011)

wow donny beautiful 

that panamar does look like its come on some in the last week, how strange


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2011)

Truly loved the show bro! Nice pics too, able to get a real good idea of how they look. 

Cream is starting to rise to the top!!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the morning drool...there goes another keyboard.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Thanks for the morning drool...there goes another keyboard.
> 
> 
> cof


Yeah that was some top notch bud, bud!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 16, 2011)

Kicking some ARSE DOn, Well done sir!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> # 3 the psycho killers booming under the 600
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BUMP looking amazing there don. All of them look big fat and sugar coated. And the panama seems like it is turning a corner. Maybe staying that long in the 1 pot slowed the bitch down?!? Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 16, 2011)

Bravo Don  If my buds look half as nice, I'll be stoked! Great job


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 16, 2011)

The Queen was smoking some Pineapple express this AM and had to take a bit of a nap,,LOL
headin out to play Golf with the boys. Have a great day everybody.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 16, 2011)

Donny can I please have some cheese,,LOL..I do love the CHEESE


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 16, 2011)

Fukc me Don your killin it other here!!!!! nice update bro.....wish i had all the strains rollin


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 16, 2011)

donny i got 2 sets of twins out of 4 seeds bro  ur spluff must be super fertile mate lmao  these ones are a bit more even, not quite as much as tryna's but i think they might be ok lol. i'm calling em gin and ton like u suggested to tryna


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey, I got one of those hippies too lol



Took this earlier this morning when I was trimming,,,,it reminded me of yours : !)


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 16, 2011)

love the pics don the pyschosis looks fucking lovely i carnt wait to flower mine.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 16, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> donny i got 2 sets of twins out of 4 seeds bro  ur spluff must be super fertile mate lmao  these ones are a bit more even, not quite as much as tryna's but i think they might be ok lol. i'm calling em gin and ton like u suggested to tryna


 lol, im call mine gin and ton too. don thats a nice update seems like it been forever but everything looks good n frosty.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 16, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!!! don great pics mate looks like summin out of a magazine top class mate


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2011)

outstanding displays of awesome skills man lol>>>>>>>>>>>>> livers and psycho killer cockail lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> outstanding displays of awesome skills man lol>>>>>>>>>>>>> livers and psycho killer cockail lol


Lucky fucker....lol. Enjoy mate


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Lucky fucker....lol. Enjoy mate


i am lol but my body feels batterd, all my limbs are heavy, face buzzing, yawning, heavy eyes lol u wouldnt like it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> wow donny beautiful
> that panamar does look like its come on some in the last week, how strange


 yeah looks like she's turning a corner eh, still i dont think she's going to come down anytime soon. 5 months ffs. 


Highlanders cave said:


> Truly loved the show bro! Nice pics too, able to get a real good idea of how they look.
> Cream is starting to rise to the top!!


 thanks man! i take no credit the camera takes good pics, it has anti shake autofocus thingy and it takes 2 shots everytime one in flash and one in natural light its a great feature. 


curious old fart said:


> Thanks for the morning drool...there goes another keyboard.
> 
> cof


 lol no probs cof man!


Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah that was some top notch bud, bud!


 cheers chief


Hemlock said:


> Kicking some ARSE DOn, Well done sir!!!


 aye not bad if i say so myself, im sick of little plants tho. back to trees for me.


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> BUMP looking amazing there don. All of them look big fat and sugar coated. And the panama seems like it is turning a corner. Maybe staying that long in the 1 pot slowed the bitch down?!? Maybe, maybe not.


 yeah i think it was a bit potbound but the roots being orange makes me think something more sinister is going down.


Bobotrank said:


> Bravo Don  If my buds look half as nice, I'll be stoked! Great job


 cheers Bobo, what you got running?


Hemlock said:


> The Queen was smoking some Pineapple express this AM and had to take a bit of a nap,,LOL
> headin out to play Golf with the boys. Have a great day everybody.


 hahah looks very happy lol 


Hemlock said:


> Donny can I please have some cheese,,LOL..I do love the CHEESE


 looks like she wants a sandwhich and a shake lol 


PUKKA BUD said:


> Fukc me Don your killin it other here!!!!! nice update bro.....wish i had all the strains rollin


 took some accumulating and the generosity of some good peeps here  its a pain to manage timescale wise but variety is the spice of life so they say. thanks man!


las fingerez said:


> donny i got 2 sets of twins out of 4 seeds bro  ur spluff must be super fertile mate lmao  these ones are a bit more even, not quite as much as tryna's but i think they might be ok lol. i'm calling em gin and ton like u suggested to tryna


 2 sets out of the 4 beans!?!? weird i wonder whats caused that. i bet one will die off or should be killed off maybe so one gets all the hormones but time will tell. call em what you like fellas 


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey, I got one of those hippies too lol
> 
> Took this earlier this morning when I was trimming,,,,it reminded me of yours : !)
> View attachment 1445200


 first twin seedlings now doppleganger buds. its getting weird.... looks lush mate


sambo020482 said:


> love the pics don the pyschosis looks fucking lovely i carnt wait to flower mine.


 aye i cant wait to toke her, its been over a year since my mother was taken by the popo


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, im call mine gin and ton too. don thats a nice update seems like it been forever but everything looks good n frosty.


 it has been forever mate ive been out of the office most of the week. i need me a new camera 


rasclot said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!!! don great pics mate looks like summin out of a magazine top class mate


 cheers Rasc, cant wait to see you busting out epic colas again


mr west said:


> outstanding displays of awesome skills man lol>>>>>>>>>>>>> livers and psycho killer cockail lol


 your all too kind, ty dont think i could smoke a jk this morning im in a bit of a bad way heads banging


mr west said:


> i am lol but my body feels batterd, all my limbs are heavy, face buzzing, yawning, heavy eyes lol u wouldnt like it lol


 i feel like that now without a j lol.

thanks for a the good vibes peeps!


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Don, Outstanding stuff lad. The Psycho Killers look bloody loverly jubs!!! As does everything else. I am liking the fancy pants pics as well!!

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

so yesterday we went to the boozer for a swift one or two... got there everything going well. next thing a gang of half a dozen smackheads come in obviously giro day they all order a half pint of the strongest cider in the gaff 8.5% im thinking this isnt going to be good lol. they start arguing, one lad is smacking the free jukebox. he put 50p into the FREE jukebox in total 23 times. 16 of which after being told its a FREE jukebox.the argument is progressing one of the men wearing a sling on his arm is about to kick off but said i cant do much ive got a broken arm and 2 frractured hands...

they start rolling a spliff in the middle of the bar. ( now, we're allowed to on the quiet but these guys no chance lol )the barman says right your gonna have to finish your drinks and leave. they argue, but finish up and go outside to skin up. leaving one lass that could only be described as a hobgoblin at the bar. she asks the barman to call the police. !?!?! apparently one of the gentlemn she was with had assaulted her earlier that day!? she staggers outside talking to herself stumbling about.

eventually makes it back to the bar. some guy already quite pished starts to befriend this woman gets the sob story im homeless blah blah. offers to buy her a drink!? she says ok ill have a pint lmfao. we pop out for a smoke and as were halfway down the popo car pulls up.... 

walked back in having shared a joke. the good samaritan kicks off with my pal giving it larghe saying yous can can all stop laughing you effin this that n the others. the plod arrive to interview the hobgoblin. the lad at the bars says right your fuckin for it after the rozzers leave. the lad he's offering out is an ex marine 5'11 bout 16 stone im thinking this is going to be an anihilation but after 5 mins the guy thinks better of the idea and apologises. the barman is totally in dismay. i bought him a pint and we all have a good laugh.

honestly you couldnt write the stuff that goes on on a quiet wednesday afternoon in byker.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Hi Don, Outstanding stuff lad. The Psycho Killers look bloody loverly jubs!!! As does everything else. I am liking the fancy pants pics as well!!
> Peace, DST


thankyou bru! yeah the psychokillers are going to finish champs i reckon lol fancy pants pic lmao im a MS Paint luddite


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

Doon at the Grove it's all happening lad, canny bags eh tudor are long gone, canny bags eh broon are the order of the day now!!! giggling at the hobgoblin!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

hahah mention the toon and all anyone can think of is byker grove and them tools ant and dec lmao. aye its a sad state of affairs man bag heads all over the place now. theres always at least one in the local boots when i go in waiting for their shot of oral methadone. 

man you should have seen the hobgoblin, all of 4 ft odd in a smurf hat with one ear turned in perched on a bar stool. im nee looker but ive seen better lookin guard dogs.


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2011)

funny stufff don mate lol sounds like an afternoon out in corby lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

aye it was quite a laugh for the most part. theres something in the water at the minute ive just been out for a haircut round the corner. the neighbour was out having a tab on the doorstep. she says do you want a ferrit!?!? 

hairdresser was telling me some tales about the charver smack dealer up the street. i kinda wished he hadnt. i need to move this summer for deffo. this guys family are a pack of animals, actually thats unfair on animals. scum is still on the kind side. some lad owed them money so they burst in his house and knifed his dog to death in front of his family. same kid is on remand for street robbery. battered some lad in the toon for his money then took him to the cashpoint forced him to withdraw then battered him again. lads in a coma fighting for his life. brightspark this guy is the cashpoint is camera'd to the hilt. he's looking at 9 years for the robbery and possible life for the battery. 

deffo time for a move.


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2011)

well urll be ok for nine years at least lol. There are nutters everywhere, jus gotta spot em and go the other way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

aye true that. this fucker lives 3 doors away tho lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2011)

god how i hate shady neighbors. ive got pristitutes to my left n to my right their ok pp. i been here a year just met them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

aye thats the thing eh you cant exactly just rock up to the neighboring house when you view a new place and be like hey are you a junkie?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye thats the thing eh you cant exactly just rock up to the neighboring house when you view a new place and be like hey are you a junkie?


i always get mixed results when I do that.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

lmao i wouldnt make it out the street alive here


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 17, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i always get mixed results when I do that.....


Me too lol

I've got a copper 4 doors down from me and my 1st grow and a half i didn't have a filter and i vented straight outside through an air brick, i was stupid and very lucky


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd vote for a move, too, Donnie. Had some crack/cocaine/meth dealers move in below me at on point when I was attending uni still, and it was fookin' blown, man. Sketchy people are always around, but never you know who needs a few extra bucks for their fix.

Your puppy has very nice teeth, btw. Did you get them capped? lol Nice grill.

btw, Don, in response to your response to my response lol I've got some Big Buddha Cheese that's almost done with their first week of 12/12. I know it's not the real thing, but it's the best us wanks across the pond can do for cheese lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> Me too lol
> I've got a copper 4 doors down from me and my 1st grow and a half i didn't have a filter and i vented straight outside through an air brick, i was stupid and very lucky


 christ lad, flying by the seat of your undies or what hahaha 


Bobotrank said:


> I'd vote for a move, too, Donnie. Had some crack/cocaine/meth dealers move in below me at on point when I was attending uni still, and it was fookin' blown, man. Sketchy people are always around, but never you know who needs a few extra bucks for their fix.
> Your puppy has very nice teeth, btw. Did you get them capped? lol Nice grill.
> btw, Don, in response to your response to my response lol I've got some Big Buddha Cheese that's almost done with their first week of 12/12. I know it's not the real thing, but it's the best us wanks across the pond can do for cheese lol.


 aye a move is deffo on the cards, my flat is quite nice but there comes a point. aye you wouldnt believe it man my barber was tellin me a nice looking lassy from round the way was on the skag and ended up doing blowjobs for £3 i mean christ 3 bar is fuckin low. herion cant be that good surely.

lol wanks across the pond!?! man these days you can get real good seed versions of crosses blue cheese is great some really cheesey pheno's check out cheesedog by connoisuer genetics. i was looking to test out a long distance fairy but its a risky operation...

the pug is actually sposed to move but for some reason the gif is static ill fiddle with it n try n show you it moving.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 17, 2011)

3 is a deal. Get 'em while their hot. Just make sure she takes her dentures out lol

Thanks for the lead on the cheesedog, too... I'm guessing that is the "dog" westy so lovingly refers to all the time? Might have to give it a go... I've already got so many seeds to play with, tho... must. control. visa card. lol

coffee/bongie break. brb 

btw, love the pug! my wife and I almost got one, but now have something slightly bigger/slightly naughtier lol


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

£3, now why doesn't that surprise me. They were selling £2 bags of smakc outside schools in Glasgow so I would guess with inflation that £3 is the goig price...shocking. It should be £3 for an ounce of weed!

Hey Bobtrank, I think the DOG Westy refers to is another strain completely different, a OG Kush Headband backcross.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> 3 is a deal. Get 'em while their hot. Just make sure she takes her dentures out lol
> 
> Thanks for the lead on the cheesedog, too... I'm guessing that is the "dog" westy so lovingly refers to all the time? Might have to give it a go... I've already got so many seeds to play with, tho... must. control. visa card. lol
> 
> ...


 tell me about it the genetics i fancy are always well pricey  that aint my doggy my girl fancies a boston terrier. i know ill end up walkin it though lol


DST said:


> £3, now why doesn't that surprise me. They were selling £2 bags of smakc outside schools in Glasgow so I would guess with inflation that £3 is the goig price...shocking. It should be £3 for an ounce of weed!
> 
> Hey Bobtrank, I think the DOG Westy refers to is another strain completely different, a OG Kush Headband backcross.


hahah im in no rush to see ounces go for £3 i can tell you lmao principles right tho bro. and lmfao you think its kush headband cross lol....


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmfao you think its kush headband cross lol....


sorry don, this one went over my head?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

lmao i talk in riddles, should have bolded the *think*


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 17, 2011)

"Hey mon, ya want some pussy for a dollar??" is what they used to say to us in Juarez. Stay the f away from that place now unless you don't value your life lol.

Us wanks over here Bobo?!!! Speak for yourself haha. Have a good one!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

damn man a dollar!?! thats giving it away lmao. no i dont think id partake either, im no johnny depp but paying for it just dont sit right. besides you can shag a bird any night of the week in newcastle just gotta buy them a bottle of bitchpiss...


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 17, 2011)

DST said:


> £3, now why doesn't that surprise me. They were selling £2 bags of smakc outside schools in Glasgow so I would guess with inflation that £3 is the goig price...shocking. It should be £3 for an ounce of weed!
> 
> Hey Bobtrank, I think the DOG Westy refers to is another strain completely different, a OG Kush Headband backcross.


ohhhh, that's right. Thanks DST, for the clarification. I think I'd read that now that you say it.

@Don We are men. We were bred to walk dogs! Man, as soon as I took the fuzzy critter out this morn to do his duty, it fooking opened up and poured on me. Another rainy day here... argh. 

@HC whoops! I was just referring to myself lol... wankers don't grow BB that looks as good as yours!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2011)

hEY GIN AND TON,
your little doggie avatar is sweet... is that a real dog?.. Ive never seen teeth so bright..what do you use to clean them?lol He looks like a Hollywood movie star with them bright teeth!!
I got your reply on the fingerez thread , thanks for the link.. looking at what is available which strain would you recommend? Thanks dude!!!!
 
*Panama by ACE*

Now available under CannaBioGen. GENETICS Panama '74, Green Panama and Colombian "Punto Rojo". DESCRIPTION Our Panama combines 3 excellent sativas from Panama and Colombia. It's a hybrid with strong vegetative vigour adapted to southern climates and indoor grows. It produces beautiful large and dense flowers full of trichomes often showing reddish and pinkish shades when flowering. Its aroma and effects remind us of the best red Colombian and...

 
*Panama by CannaBioGen*

GENETICS Panama '74, Green Panama and Colombian "Punto Rojo". DESCRIPTION Our Panama combines 3 excellent sativas from Panama and Colombia. It's a hybrid with strong vegetative vigour adapted to southern climates and indoor grows. It produces beautiful large and dense flowers full of trichomes often showing reddish and pinkish shades when flowering. Its aroma and effects remind us of the best red Colombian and Panamanian sativas from the...


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hat aint my doggy my girl fancies a boston terrier. i know ill end up walkin it though lol
> ....


my wife has two of the little characters, and they're asleep beside me now.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> ohhhh, that's right. Thanks DST, for the clarification. I think I'd read that now that you say it.
> @Don We are men. We were bred to walk dogs! Man, as soon as I took the fuzzy critter out this morn to do his duty, it fooking opened up and poured on me. Another rainy day here... argh.


 yes very true man, i grew up in a family that bred dogs ive done my share of walking them lol come raion shine or snow the dogs gotta poop


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hEY GIN AND TON,
> your little doggie avatar is sweet... is that a real dog?.. Ive never seen teeth so bright..what do you use to clean them?lol He looks like a Hollywood movie star with them bright teeth!!
> I got your reply on the fingerez thread , thanks for the link.. looking at what is available which strain would you recommend? Thanks dude!!!!
> 
> ...


 hey Doc whats shakin? it is a real dog, its not mine and i think the teeth are those fake v ampire plastic ones, the animated version it looks like he's trying to eat them lol

i picked the ACE panama so your probably better getting the other one lmao 5 months flower is a bit overkill.

im gonna try n get the gif animated. back in a bit


curious old fart said:


> my wife has two of the little characters, and they're asleep beside me now.
> 
> 
> cof


sweet! how are they temprement wise?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks gin and tonic straight up! My little babies have broken ground and are ready to PARTY!!!!! have an awesome day!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

RIU says remote file too large  super weak.....

oh well check it out here http://spacereptilesareyourfriend.com/images/pug.gif


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks gin and tonic straight up! My little babies have broken ground and are ready to PARTY!!!!! have an awesome day!!!!


haha no probs pet. whats broken ground??? have a good one yourself!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2011)

you know they popped there little heads out.. come by and look at the drawing I did of ELVIRA..she is soooo sexy, LOL,
Ok maybe not as sexy as your vampire dog.hhahahahah.. He can bite my neck anytime..ahahahahah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

wow love the art your a talented lass!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2011)

awww thanks!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet! how are they temprement wise?


Their ambition is to play and please you...very sweet with people, but their arguements with each other sound ferocious...two males-one two and one eight? who love each other dearly.


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 17, 2011)

regardless, this is awesome. it made me lol, lol 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> RIU says remote file too large  super weak.....
> 
> oh well check it out here http://spacereptilesareyourfriend.com/images/pug.gif


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Their ambition is to play and please you...very sweet with people, but their arguements with each other sound ferocious...two males-one two and one eight? who love each other dearly.
> 
> cof


 hahaha kool, small dogs always talk lioke they are ferocious beasts i have a grandad who has a chihauahau sp? and that thing looks mean as a mofo when it gets riled 


Bobotrank said:


> regardless, this is awesome. it made me lol, lol


 i know i was looking for a new avatar and that spoke to me lol. better animated


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha kool, small dogs always talk lioke they are ferocious beasts i have a grandad who has a chihauahau sp? and that thing looks mean as a mofo when it gets riled
> 
> i know i was looking for a new avatar and that spoke to me lol. better animated


Oh what a cool dog don, what do you use to clean his teeth with hehehe. I know, I'm a shit lol!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2011)

[youtube]/v/vFPDaQrPjus?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2011)

right thats quitwe enough of that sort of thing...... new avatar imminent.


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2011)

lol, i know its been on telly a lot lately but i thought the non ukers would like lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 18, 2011)

fooking classic! thanks, Westy... altho, now for some reason I'm craving a Dentastix lol



mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/vFPDaQrPjus?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2011)

tense oment, the neighbours have got some enviro drains company jetting through their water works outside. im terrified there's going to be a fat ball of bubble hash mash comes spurting out the drain!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tense oment, the neighbours have got some enviro drains company jetting through their water works outside. im terrified there's going to be a fat ball of bubble hash mash comes spurting out the drain!


lol, u better be out there with an umbrella n a lighter.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2011)

hahahah more like in me running shoes mate lol


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 18, 2011)

don gin and ton said:


> tense oment, the neighbours have got some enviro drains company jetting through their water works outside. Im terrified there's going to be a fat ball of bubble hash mash comes spurting out the drain!


lol,lol,lol,lol...


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 18, 2011)

denial is a weapon use it


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tense oment, the neighbours have got some enviro drains company jetting through their water works outside. im terrified there's going to be a fat ball of bubble hash mash comes spurting out the drain!


Oh I'm dying laughing here lol, omg hahaha. So you flush your mash lol?? Good luck, ya peering through the blinds watching : ?)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2011)

haha yeah i flush the mash its the safest way. the bore hole on the shitter if the largest drain and ive clogged the bowl before so you can see my concern lol..... theyve gone now thankfully.

and shishka, never underestimate the power of denial man!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 18, 2011)

how fuckin insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 19, 2011)

Yor right Don variety is the spice of life.... or the herb of life lol........seein all your plants really makes me want to expand my growin area.....i got a loft full of junk callin me lol!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 19, 2011)

Good Morning All.
What a wonderful day. Me Gal is coming over for a little make up wooopppeeeee....YEAH.
And I had some package in me postal box yesterday, looks as if a fairy from a seed land far away bleesed me with some very fine seeds
Very happy indeed. 
Many thanks to the fairy you know who u are


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 19, 2011)

Enjoy your weekend my friend! Got buds all over the kitchen table right now lol, taking the bb off the stalks (they have been hanging for almost a week) and taking the hand grenades apart and turning them into single buds. 

Have a great day all : !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yor right Don variety is the spice of life.... or the herb of life lol........seein all your plants really makes me want to expand my growin area.....i got a loft full of junk callin me lol!!!


 man its actually a lot safer in a bedroom. pork chopper can come over my house any time it fancies which is handy as it does twice a day lol. 


Hemlock said:


> Good Morning All.
> What a wonderful day. Me Gal is coming over for a little make up wooopppeeeee....YEAH.
> And I had some package in me postal box yesterday, looks as if a fairy from a seed land far away bleesed me with some very fine seeds
> Very happy indeed.
> Many thanks to the fairy you know who u are


make up woopeeeeeee hahah good drills, i think if i tried that at the moment my head might explode. last thing i remember was jagerbombs. girlfriend not impressed. i fell over in the front garden. that makes 2 weekends in a row. it dawned this morning that i have a problem. i am a binge drinker. glad the fairy made it bro! 


Highlanders cave said:


> Enjoy your weekend my friend! Got buds all over the kitchen table right now lol, taking the bb off the stalks (they have been hanging for almost a week) and taking the hand grenades apart and turning them into single buds.
> Have a great day all : !)


 its almost a shame to cut up such beautiful things eh HC

again i think if i looked at a bud never mind smoked it my head may explode#. the missus advises that im not a binge drinker i drink everyday..... think i may actually go to AA

[youtube]hP67H4qfe5w[/youtube]


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 19, 2011)

think i may actually go to AA


AA saved me, I gotta give it credit. 13 years without a drink and I don't miss it one bit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

well funnily enough i was out at a friends last night for some dinner and the other guests were getting hammered. and i didnt miss it one bit. i had just as much fun but im not clutching my head this mornin.

so reveg is working a treat. leaving buds on the plant has got the room stinking but i think its worth it for sure. the panama is going for it now, wish id potter her up 4 months back  first hairs turning on the psycho killers. cheesequake male is looking a real stud the qrazy train may be a herm 

have a good sunday folks!

[youtube]uUx1OSVjFtU[/youtube]
chainsmokin' weed trains!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 20, 2011)

I had to reveg my favorite strain at the beginning of the winter, the Ice somehow never ended up with any clones after running that cut for two years now lol. Got three nice ones now though that are almost ready to be flipped.

Have a good sunday too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

first reveg from a plant that has actually finished flowering that ive done, im going to take a few cuts n fire it back into flower it again its got a real fat stalk


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds like a plan  

Hey what are the plant characteristics of the l x cc. Trying to figure out how to grow them, I have a feeling that they are going to be quite big before their time comes up to be flipped.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

well i can ojnly tell you about the characteristics of each component. 

livers grows viney and bushey great in a screen, can be taken anywhere from just on 8 weeks. cc is a fairly standard hybrid does well topped with a decent veg time. takes a little longer at about 9.5 it turns a nice amber colour.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i can ojnly tell you about the characteristics of each component.
> 
> livers grows viney and bushey great in a screen, can be taken anywhere from just on 8 weeks. cc is a fairly standard hybrid does well topped with a decent veg time. takes a little longer at about 9.5 it turns a nice amber colour.


NewsGOT A STORY? EMAIL : [email protected]

Mugged off ... pupil expelled after sick stunt





Chloe, 4, stabbed to death 'by mum'
NURSE critically ill as it emerges she had been accused of leaking patient details
Teenage trannie stalks Jordan
Coalition pair at war over AV
Strippers &#8216;tease&#8217; at Silvio&#8217;s bashes
Sarah Ferguson off royal guest list
MORE

Hero confronts armed raider
LAKE NESS MONSTERDoes this photo show the English Nessie?
My kidnapper Facebooked me
Man United 1 Crawley 0
Chelsea 1 Everton 1

Dangly bits pupil hung out to dry
By STAFF REPORTER
Published: 19 Feb 2011
Add a comment (69)
A PUPIL has been expelled after he and his friends took a snap of one of them putting their dangly bits in a teacher's MUG.
The member of staff only discovered the sick stunt after the picture was posted on the internet.
Three of the boy's friends were also suspended over the prank which left the teacher deeply traumatised - since she unwittingly used the mug afterwards.
The disturbing incident took place in a corridor at Benfield School in Newcastle-upon-Tyne.
In the latest example of youths using social networking sites to bully others, the school's own investigation revealed the student who took the cup had been urging friends on Facebook to dare him to carry out risky or bad-taste pranks.
A source said: "The boys saw the cup in a classroom which they then took.
"They did the deed in the corridor. It all came from one of them on Facebook asking his friends 'Who dares me to do this...'
"The upshot is one of them has been permanently excluded and three are on fixed-term exclusions.
"The authorities have decided it was horseplay that got out of hand."
It is understood the teacher was off work for some time after the incident.
An insider said the parents of those involved supported the school's tough actions and all involved now regretted what they had done.
A Newcastle City Council spokesman said: "We're satisfied the school concerned has followed the correct policies and procedures as agreed by the governing body in dealing with this incident quickly and firmly."
Advertisement


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

what a load of balls.......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 20, 2011)

Lmao, how was she missing work n shit over it tho??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i can ojnly tell you about the characteristics of each component.
> 
> livers grows viney and bushey great in a screen, can be taken anywhere from just on 8 weeks. cc is a fairly standard hybrid does well topped with a decent veg time. takes a little longer at about 9.5 it turns a nice amber colour.


Have you grown any of this cross


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 20, 2011)

I've heard of some one that re veg's all the time. They leave the plants in-situ and take all the bud off then switch the lights back to 18/6 for 4 or 5 weeks and flower again. I don't know how many times he does it with the same plants tho. You'd have to really look after your root system to do it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Have you grown any of this cross


 not yet hc. well i am at the moment lol but not flowered yet i think theres a couple of peeps about to pull the trigger on theirs tho.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lmao, how was she missing work n shit over it tho??


 hahah stress no doubt 


oscaroscar said:


> I've heard of some one that re veg's all the time. They leave the plants in-situ and take all the bud off then switch the lights back to 18/6 for 4 or 5 weeks and flower again. I don't know how many times he does it with the same plants tho. You'd have to really look after your root system to do it.


 ive seen a grow of a guy thats been doing it over and over with the same 3 on rotation. im not in any hurry to keep on revegging tho lol


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 20, 2011)

Just popped a Livers and CC...seeds went into soil tonight


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

well i happened upon a thread this morning about riot seed company and them plaigarising heath robinsons pics, it seems he giftedf them seeds to startr a medi collective, they in turn crossed it out and started selling the crosses using his grow pics(watermarked at that!?) in his defence he said heath is a better phtographer etc. anyway i thought what the hell ill send the man an email and get it straight from the horses mouth or rather as his avatar sugggests his butt lmao. what the deal is with the connection to potpimp. and if they are indeed his F8 seeds. 

i sent this:

"hey heath,

first of all i applaud your work, i am saddened to hear that what seem like more thaqn one breeder has ripped your work off. 

secondly I would like to know a little about your dealings with potpimp they in a similar fasion to this whole riot seeds debacle. said they were gifted your beans to make crosses. i have a few of the crosses and some supposedly f8's of your black rose, they went out as freebies with an order. the guy who ran potpimp, fleeced a lot of good people out of thousands of £/$ on orders when he dissapeard. 

i am simply wondering if the purp crosses and the black rose beans i have are legit. any info you can give i would be grateful to recieve. 

will your black rose be available anywhere in the near future?

best regards heath 

Don"


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2011)

wonder how long itll be before u get a reply man?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

well heath was replying to the thread bout riot seeds on the 26th of jan so id hope failry soon

anyone else not have any sent messages in the pm area?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 21, 2011)

What you mean yours are missin?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 21, 2011)

yeah been like that for as long as i can remember checking bro


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe your settings say nit to save outgoing msg's


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 21, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Maybe your settings say nit to save outgoing msg's


lmao the non techy teaching the techys how its done 

yeah its in the general settings with an option to save sent messages lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

ill have a butchers but i doubt id have set it like that i forget everything ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

it was set that way! ta lads im such a toolie sometimes.... update tomorrow


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 21, 2011)

chillin n waitin...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 21, 2011)

Lookin foward to the update Don..........i herd you say you use pick&mix seeds?? or is it herbies pick&mix you use bro?..cheers


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 21, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lookin foward to the update Don..........i herd you say you use pick&mix seeds?? or is it herbies pick&mix you use bro?..cheers


i've used pick and mix seeds a few times, stealth packaging and it comes up on ur bill "very cool stuff" or something similar 

edit - http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

just picknmixseeds.co.uk discount code is RIU for 10% off  what you gettin?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 21, 2011)

Still havent decided yet mate every time i think ive made my mind up i see a diff strain an change my mind, just been checkin the armagedden out looks sweet, any recommendations lads??
Im lookin for a 8-9 week strain this time, somethin tastie, good yeilder and easy to grow lol

Thanks for the links guys


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 21, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i've used pick and mix seeds a few times, stealth packaging and it comes up on ur bill "very cool stuff" or something similar
> 
> edit - http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/



Is it "very clever stuff"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Still havent decided yet mate every time i think ive made my mind up i see a diff strain an change my mind, just been checkin the armagedden out looks sweet, any recommendations lads??
> Im lookin for a 8-9 week strain this time, somethin tastie, good yeilder and easy to grow lol
> Thanks for the links guys


 tga are a good bet breederwise lots of excellent strains. are you wanting taste over strength or both? i culd recommend allsorts lol ie been looking at kushs lately. and this has me hovvering over the buy me button http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/bc-bud-depot-the-purps


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tga are a good bet breederwise lots of excellent strains. are you wanting taste over strength or both? i culd recommend allsorts lol ie been looking at kushs lately. and this has me hovvering over the buy me button http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/bc-bud-depot-the-purps


You've made me wanna grab a pack now lol. Not an option for me tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

they are deffo on the list but the list is more perpetual than the grow!?!?!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 21, 2011)

"Best tasting smoke the world has seen"....makes it sound pretty desirable matey doesn't it lol. Pick some up, we'll have a purple off!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

well funny you should say that bro ive got a round of purps coming up. grape ape and sensi star x purp, but i would quite like to try the purps one day


----------



## turb0z (Feb 21, 2011)

Someone checkout my thread please and tell me if there looking good its my first grow I just now opened a grow journal with 2 plants from ( 1 week flowering ). Link to thread https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/410683-first-time-ever-400w-hps.html thank you


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tga are a good bet breederwise lots of excellent strains. are you wanting taste over strength or both? i culd recommend allsorts lol ie been looking at kushs lately. and this has me hovvering over the buy me button http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/bc-bud-depot-the-purps


Deff both mate lol,..........i like haze's but lookin for somethin with a shorter flower


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Deff both mate lol,..........i like haze's but lookin for somethin with a shorter flower


This might suit your needs and is available in reg and femmed seeds.
http://www.sanniesshop.com/cheeseberry-haze-en.html


cof


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks cof, sounds sweet have you grown the strain is what they say true mate? lol


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thanks cof, sounds sweet have you grown the strain is what they say true mate? lol


Yes, and she is a permanent part of my garden...have two in veg and was taking clones earlier today.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 21, 2011)

That's what I like to hear cof. Got 2 of them in paper towels right now! 3 three Heri seeds too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

the breeders choice selection at sannies is pretty damned good. the cheezeberry haze is most definately on the agenda!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 21, 2011)

Can you only get them off sanniesshop mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

i believe so man. tho i think a fairy may be inbound with a treat instore


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

[youtube]awXWg15C-2g[/youtube]

yeah they look pretty damned tasty


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Can you only get them off sanniesshop mate?


Yes. You're dealing directly to the breeder and not some seed reseller. 
His customer service and freebys are outstanding alongside some pretty damn good genetics.
I found I had three in veg, so one was repotted and put into the bloom room.


cof


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 21, 2011)

sounds good cof might have to indulge myself with that one


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 21, 2011)

Don how ya doin Lad...Hope you are well.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 22, 2011)

Morning don. Livers joint before work today......smashed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Don how ya doin Lad...Hope you are well.


 kanny man thanks going ok just ploddin on trying to make things a little better eh same old same old. yourself?


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Morning don. Livers joint before work today......smashed


 casey bong for me, likewise smashed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

Fairy just arrived!!! JDB ROMULAN and CHEESEBERRY HAZE!!! and some everclear to boot, good morning donny! WOOOOOT im gonna hit the bong again in celebration. many thanks to a good man!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 22, 2011)

got the shishk x querkle beans ready!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

reet update time






psycho killer put multiple buns in the livers momma's oven. oh fuckin yeah baby




psycho killer pheno #1




psycho killer #2




BRP cherry cheese 




casey jones




casey 




Dawgfood( smells incredible but at 10+ wks its not staying




Panama




veg space rammed. every square inch

cheers for peepin


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 22, 2011)

Looking good don (as usual). What's crack with the dawgfood mate? Have you checked trics or going off the pistils?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

cheers las man, i havent but they look milky from the naked eye, some hairs have turned but i think it needs another week, its been flushing now a week and the leaves arent giving up anytime soon.


----------



## mr west (Feb 22, 2011)

[youtube]/v/Hlws5TKOfkE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kanny man thanks going ok just ploddin on trying to make things a little better eh same old same old. yourself?
> 
> casey bong for me, likewise smashed.


HAngin in there Bro. Off to the Veteran Hosipital today for a cortazone shot in my elbow. it hurts at first but 6 months of NO PAIN!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

shit man my mother had one of those in the elbow said it hurt worse than the tennis elbow. you need some DOG kush in your life, you could run at a wall on that stuff and feel fine


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh man, I remember my first cort shot in my shoulder. I went to sleep, woke up, and when I tried to get up I literally hit the floor, arm in arm. Painful buggers, you bet. It did help a bit tho, for the short term. . . feel better, Hemlock.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shit man my mother had one of those in the elbow said it hurt worse than the tennis elbow. you need some DOG kush in your life, you could run at a wall on that stuff and feel fine


LOL,LOL,LOL,LOL
Might have to try that.
I have had the BR seeds in the cup o water for 48 hours now, no root? the liver and CC popped in 24 hours, would you just leave the BR seeds i the water till ya see a root or what?

Thanks Bob


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 22, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Oh man, I remember my first cort shot in my shoulder. I went to sleep, woke up, and when I tried to get up I literally hit the floor, arm in arm. Painful buggers, you bet. It did help a bit tho, for the short term. . . feel better, Hemlock.





Hemlock said:


> LOL,LOL,LOL,LOL
> Might have to try that.
> I have had the BR seeds in the cup o water for 48 hours now, no root? the liver and CC popped in 24 hours, would you just leave the BR seeds i the water till ya see a root or what?
> 
> Thanks Bob


woah de-ja-vu, sorry donny off topic lmao. does anyone else get that?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

man i dont ever soak i just use the paper towel method, couldnt say man, sorry. maybe switch to a paper towel somewhere heated if theres no movement soon?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> woah de-ja-vu, sorry donny off topic lmao. does anyone else get that?


glitch in ya matrix? stoned?


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2011)

Fan dabi dozi indeed Donny lad. You think the Panama will be fininshed by Xmas? lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

[youtube]V2keSRVTbeE[/youtube]

cheers D, lord alone knows man.


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2011)

I enjoyed that tune Don, thanks lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

man you should check out the album entourage garage by missing link its awesome. i couldnt remember the name of it so asked a friend and he said he'd just aquired a copy for the 4th time. we laughed, this is the thrid copy ive bought lmao. its one of those ' here this is awesome ill lend it you' gone forever jobs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

check the album entourage garage by missing link, its awesome. i couldnt remember the name of the album so i asked my buddy i used to live with n he remembers it instantly cos he's just bought his 4th copy. i laughed cos this is my third haha, one of those ' here ill lend you this its awesome' jobs, never to be seen again lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah they sound a lil bit like sublime diggin that. Loving that video with the Gang Starr track to bro. One of my old school favs. Ohh and your plants look phenominal in the tent donny  peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

yeah they have that sublimey sound for sure, excellent use of samples, not much of hem onn youtube sadly, mihav to change that if for no raso but to share it on riu lol. thanks masonman! gotta love gaangstar man.


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2011)

rip guru....peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

Legacy will live long. RIP


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey buddy just poppin in to say hey! Buds look pretty big on the CC and the Casey!!

Have a good week man ; !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks HC the casey is deffo the winner of the two, i reckon the CC would be better if i hadnt taken clones form like 7 weeks in flower lol. they were still revegging when i flipped them. and sad to say i can see what look like the beginning on naners on the CC too it is just over 10 weeks so im not really concerned. casey / CC/ dawgfood coming down tomorrow night


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 23, 2011)

Took a peek at the new beans inside the paper towels last night...got lotsa sprouts. Soaked in water for a day and tonight will be 2 days in paper towels....looks like they get planted when I get home tonight. And some trimming too! Second half of the P10 starts coming down.

Catch ya later bru have a good one!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

wooot nice one man! I was talkin over some things with my missus last night about breeding (she's got a bio medical science background, smokin hot too ) anyway. Im gonna step my breeding game up. anyone got any recomendations on an IBL im looking at bc buds the purps and the black, im looking for a fast maturing indi lean, so i can easily spot traits in the offspring. 

have a damn fine day yourself HC! im getting a crash course in photoshop this afternoon...


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 23, 2011)

Herijuana is IBL


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

hell yeah! and a killer one at that!! and its in my fridge!!!

thanks COF


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks Like Mr Don is on the trail!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

locked on bro reading up and getting down to it. my girl was quite impressed with the knowledge ive picked up from RIU and it was super cool to be able to talk with her about my second love.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

i tell you being bored at work is expensive.... jsut snagged myself a new diffuser downstem and an ashcatcher for my ehle. £40 later....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 23, 2011)

Attached Thumbnails     

     


i been seen yo av around i just thought i check you out -you do good work -keep it up aa lookin happy and healthy -i punched yo star in the nose 
1luv


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks muchly dweezy, I love growing more than smoking!


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 23, 2011)

who doesn't??!! my first dealer didnt smoke but he said the cash was more addictive than the grass. well years later i found that growing the grass is the ultimate high!! damn don you are a lucky man you got a smart chick thats cool with your goings on. sounds like a keeper!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice update Don everythins lookinn bang tidy mate!!! love this pic

*




Dawgfood( smells incredible but at 10+ wks its

Cant believr you got the cheeseberry haze you lucky bugger, have you got them in reg's??.........i want the feminized but there out of stock 
*


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 23, 2011)

sorry whats IBL?


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i tell you being bored at work is expensive.... jsut snagged myself a new diffuser downstem and an ashcatcher for my ehle. £40 later....


When I was working my most expensive days were RAIN days..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2011)

greenavenger said:


> who doesn't??!! my first dealer didnt smoke but he said the cash was more addictive than the grass. well years later i found that growing the grass is the ultimate high!! damn don you are a lucky man you got a smart chick thats cool with your goings on. sounds like a keeper!


 amen to that brother, tho shes not cool enough to live in the same house as it lol....


PUKKA BUD said:


> Nice update Don everythins lookinn bang tidy mate!!! love this pic
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 cheers pukka me mukka checked the date on the dawgfood and its near 13 weeks now all trichs are milky and i want the high to be more up than down so its chop chop tonight...
cheesebberry haze came from a good man over the pond along with some other fine beans too! JDB romulan, which im even more pleased about when i saw the lineage http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Romulan/Unknown_or_Legendary/genealogy/ its one of subs backbones for breeding. 

honestly this breeding lark has got me excited all over again about growing 


las fingerez said:


> sorry whats IBL?


 in bred line, basically you cross mom and dad and then the offspring until you lock down the traits of the phenotypes and reapeat until you get the same traits in every bean that comes off. serious seeds are a great example, all the strains they do have 1 pheno, maybe the odd variant but for the most part 1. 


Hemlock said:


> When I was working my most expensive days were RAIN days..LOL


 am learning the basics of photoshop today so hopefully ill be occupied....

good day all!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

sorry bro so like the cheese bx1 and bx2, as an example? or am i on the wrong tangent? cheers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2011)

yeah exactly that i believe. they used danny boy male spluff on the exodus and went back from there or so i believe, still waiting on confirmation from subcool.... not holding breath lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

cheers bro, been reading a bit about breading but not come across that term but have read shiska's compiled history about the cheese bx project over on his thread  cheers shiska, teaching us UK-ers about the history of the uk bx cheese lmao


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah exactly that i believe. they used danny boy male spluff on the exodus and went back from there or so i believe, still waiting on confirmation from subcool.... not holding breath lol


yeah i never got a response from sub himself. But the guy that did the crossing emailed me. They used a danny boy male hit the exdous and came out with the cheeseboy hybrid and everyone loved it. But he continued the project by growin out dannyboy f2's. Selected the cheesiest male by smell mainly. He then used that to hit the exodus again.Now we have the cheese bx1. Finally he found a very special male in my opinion (it was so resinous). Used that male and hit the exo. Cheese bx2. This is my exact reason for trying so hard to source a exodus clone. I really want to used this male i have that smells like cheese to hit up the exo to make the exo cheese 99(like cinderella 99). i just gotta find a uker wit the real deal the would be able to accept this project and send me some of the beans back. I will keep some pollen on hand for that day. I have a lot of confidence in this male i have and im working on some f2's with all 3 of the male bx2's i have to find another male from that batch


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> yeah i never got a response from sub himself. But the guy that did the crossing emailed me. They used a danny boy male hit the exdous and came out with the cheeseboy hybrid and everyone loved it. But he continued the project by growin out dannyboy f2's. Selected the cheesiest male by smell mainly. He then used that to hit the exodus again.Now we have the cheese bx1. Finally he found a very special male in my opinion (it was so resinous). Used that male and hit the exo. Cheese bx2. This is my exact reason for trying so hard to source a exodus clone. I really want to used this male i have that smells like cheese to hit up the exo to make the exo cheese 99(like cinderella 99). i just gotta find a uker wit the real deal the would be able to accept this project and send me some of the beans back. I will keep some pollen on hand for that day. I have a lot of confidence in this male i have and im working on some f2's with all 3 of the male bx2's i have to find another male from that batch


i'm on it, getting the exo soon i think bro. wanna hit my american friends up with some real cheese so could be a perfect partnership


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 24, 2011)

ya dun kno bredren. i would love to see that in testing. i know its a slam dunk.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2011)

cheers pukka me mukka checked the date on the dawgfood and its near 13 weeks now all trichs are milky and i want the high to be more up than down so its chop chop tonight...
cheesebberry haze came from a good man over the pond along with some other fine beans too! JDB romulan, which im even more pleased about when i saw the lineage http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Romulan/Unknown_or_Legendary/genealogy/ its one of subs backbones for breeding. 

honestly this breeding lark has got me excited all over again about growing 

Yo Don im the same mate real interested in the breedin game some cool stuf.....Might give it a try 1 day just need more space.......here i go on about space again!!!........anyway dwezel who dropped in your thread the other day is doin some good stuff with his own seeds an that check his thread out mate


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Donginton...that dawgfood looks delicious!!!!!!Congratulations on doing such a perfecto job with her. Wow. Have fun chopping tonite!!!!!!!!!! i wish i were handeling all those luscious buds like you are!!!!!!!!
What ever became of the Panama RED...still around? Think you might grow her again?
Oh and thanks for the link to that map.. that just blew my mind!
Peace, 
Amber


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> yeah i never got a response from sub himself. But the guy that did the crossing emailed me. They used a danny boy male hit the exdous and came out with the cheeseboy hybrid and everyone loved it. But he continued the project by growin out dannyboy f2's. Selected the cheesiest male by smell mainly. He then used that to hit the exodus again.Now we have the cheese bx1. Finally he found a very special male in my opinion (it was so resinous). Used that male and hit the exo. Cheese bx2. This is my exact reason for trying so hard to source a exodus clone. I really want to used this male i have that smells like cheese to hit up the exo to make the exo cheese 99(like cinderella 99). i just gotta find a uker wit the real deal the would be able to accept this project and send me some of the beans back. I will keep some pollen on hand for that day. I have a lot of confidence in this male i have and im working on some f2's with all 3 of the male bx2's i have to find another male from that batch


 my exo cut went to those pesky porkers  but it sounds like the man las has you the hookup! VV


las fingerez said:


> i'm on it, getting the exo soon i think bro. wanna hit my american friends up with some real cheese so could be a perfect partnership





PUKKA BUD said:


> cheers pukka me mukka checked the date on the dawgfood and its near 13 weeks now all trichs are milky and i want the high to be more up than down so its chop chop tonight...
> cheesebberry haze came from a good man over the pond along with some other fine beans too! JDB romulan, which im even more pleased about when i saw the lineage http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Romulan/Unknown_or_Legendary/genealogy/ its one of subs backbones for breeding.
> 
> honestly this breeding lark has got me excited all over again about growing
> ...


 shit you know it man what id give for a polytube and no neighbours hahah ill mosey by man sure.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Donginton...that dawgfood looks delicious!!!!!!Congratulations on doing such a perfecto job with her. Wow. Have fun chopping tonite!!!!!!!!!! i wish i were handeling all those luscious buds like you are!!!!!!!!
> What ever became of the Panama RED...still around? Think you might grow her again?
> Oh and thanks for the link to that map.. that just blew my mind!
> Peace,
> Amber


 sup Doc!? yeah old panama is still going in fact since potting her up shes gone cray with new growth and filling out. i wish id done it 3 months back. unless the high is interstellar i doubt ill run her again. think ill try another sativa though for sure. had my eye on a few for a while i know a man with a bagin lemon haze  no chopping tonight, my lass reminded me we have guests tomorrow so i cant stink the place out till saturday morning... im not too bothered the dawgfood could go further and likewise the cherry cheese and casey are just on the brink of amber trichs Dr!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 24, 2011)

Don, stoppin in for a drag...LOL..
My Liver/Blues x CC is comin on NICE
Black Rose is a slow roller but we shall see.
Have fun with the guests and have fun choppin ya dawgfood


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2011)

sup H dawg! yeah i had a peak at mine just and they have double serrated leaves at the second set! pretty stoked, yeah HC said his BR was a slow one too hopefully good things come to those that wait.....

damn the guests! man i tell you lifes forever getting in the way of the grow....  the dawgfood, is some seriously lemon shit, the psycho killer is lemony but this thing is like squirting a jif lemon up your beak.

night all.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

the dawgfood, is some seriously lemon shit, the psycho killer is lemony but this thing is like squirting a jif lemon up your beak.

hmmmmmm lemony lmao


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 25, 2011)

empty ur inbox bro


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 25, 2011)

Don Have ya had a sccop of this yet???LOLOLOLOLOL

LONDON (Reuters) &#8211; A specialist ice cream parlor plans to serve up breast milk ice cream and says people should think of it as an organic, free-range treat.
The breast milk concoction, called the "Baby Gaga," will be available from Friday at the Icecreamists restaurant in London's Covent Garden.
Icecreamists founder Matt O'Connor was confident his take on the "miracle of motherhood" and priced at a hefty 14 pounds ($23) a serving will go down a treat with the paying public.
The breast milk was provided by mothers who answered an advertisement on online mothers' forum Mumsnet.
Victoria Hiley, 35, from London was one of 15 women who donated milk to the restaurant after seeing the advert.


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

oh my word.......^^^^


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2011)

better than turning tricks for baby food but damn... ill stick to ben n jerries ta...  off to start trimming in the hours afore my lass wakes up, lazy bum she is.... dawgfood looked like it had turned amber overnight yesterday. and had fallen over under its own girth...


----------



## ghb (Feb 26, 2011)

always up with the lark aren't you don?, i thought i was an early riser.
aah the good old cut down, i'm jealous, no trimming on the horizon for me, damn mites have set me back something ruthless.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2011)

for real, my body clock is set in stone. even if im bnlack out drunk at 9 pm my body counts 7.5 to 8 hours and wakes me up. usually still pissed...

aye the house is stinking of ganj, but more lemony ganj haah seriously ive never smelled anyhting like this. im saving all the trim from this and the psycho killer to make lemon hash!!! the non herm Dog pheno that was in reveg has gone the journey for te dawgfood to take its place the hrm pheno is growing new green now! pics monday peeps


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the non herm Dog pheno that was in reveg has gone the journey for te dawgfood to take its place the hrm pheno is growing new green now! pics monday peeps


I kind of get what you are saying, but not sure what you mean, lol (takes its place? is the DOG out, and the Dawgfood in, lol, or are both in, but one is out...oh I don't know) And where did it go on this journey? please help Don......lol.

dst


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2011)

lord no, i mean in physical terms, im currently using every available inch of space in veg i revegged both Dogs just in case one didnt pull through, now both have. so i culled the lesser of the two, the non herm/ non purp one. in its place ive put the stump of the dawgfood. to reveg. i know i should have taken a cut but i was told it had herm probs.

mind you it does have a few bananas appearing but who cares most strains do at bloody 12 weeks. which is another bone of contention i know ive got a plant at 5+ months, but i need fast turnover for what ive got planned ill be having a veg period in the main tent when i switch to the autopots so where im going to put this is going to be interesting... so in summise im going to see if the smokes as banging as it smells. if it is ill just reveg and keep a cut going till i want to do a run. 

here endeth the waffle.

howay the toon!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

chrystal clear, like an unmudded lake.....howay the toon, you should eh seen em coming, only here to drink yer beer and $hag yer.....women!!! hehe. laters Don, going to check on the score noo.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> lord no, i mean in physical terms, im currently using every available inch of space in veg i revegged both Dogs just in case one didnt pull through, now both have. so i culled the lesser of the two, the non herm/ non purp one. in its place ive put the stump of the dawgfood. to reveg. i know i should have taken a cut but i was told it had herm probs.
> 
> mind you it does have a few bananas appearing but who cares most strains do at bloody 12 weeks. which is another bone of contention i know ive got a plant at 5+ months, but i need fast turnover for what ive got planned ill be having a veg period in the main tent when i switch to the autopots so where im going to put this is going to be interesting... so in summise im going to see if the smokes as banging as it smells. if it is ill just reveg and keep a cut going till i want to do a run.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2011)

my accumulaters donald ducked dj getting sent off for blackburn... dunno if the toon will pull another one out the bag...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

update time peeps, clingfilm your keyboard lmao





































the dawgfood is a bit leafy but with trichs like that on the leaves i couldnt care less. lemon hash is going to be killer


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey mate how you doing! Every time i come on all you english growers are in bed!
Some shoe there Cheif, got a cherry cheese just ready to swith after i take a snip!
cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

im champion fella! full of tapas. hows yourself!?


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey mate how you doing! Every time i come on all you english growers are in bed!
> 
> cindy


dats cuz of time and chronological progression


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 28, 2011)

Good mate, getting my game back on and should have some nice snap's to show y'all soon. Not at home!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

psycho killer variant pheno's


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 28, 2011)

aye Westy hoe u doin bru.
so whats the dawgfoog donny?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

some sort of chem dawg cross. thats all i know. no idea what the other half of the lineage is tho!?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 28, 2011)

got a thread up but need to sort my sig. link


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> psycho killer variant pheno's


Bumpady bump bump


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

the one with the fattest nugs has the least coco in it, bizarrely enough. all the psycho killers are going to be good yeilders. i reckon it would be great in scrog.

i cant wait to get back to growing full size trees!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 28, 2011)

Can't see the pics don. Just the small box with the red x inside of it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

hmmm weird i can see them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> update time peeps, clingfilm your keyboard lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

can you see em now?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 1467074View attachment 1467075View attachment 1467076View attachment 1467077View attachment 1467078View attachment 1467079View attachment 1467080View attachment 1467081View attachment 1467082View attachment 1467083View attachment 1467084


i can see them but not the rest  hope ur good bro?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 28, 2011)

Fat ass colas...that's what I'm talking about. Nice Don!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> can you see em now?


You fawkin' bet! DAMN! Great job as always, Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i can see them but not the rest  hope ur good bro?


 so what can you see? lol the thumbnails or the pics?


Dezracer said:


> Fat ass colas...that's what I'm talking about. Nice Don!


 you CAN see them?!?!? WTF is going on today... lol

thanks Dez!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> You fawkin' bet! DAMN! Great job as always, Don.


thanks BOBO! bit of a mission trying to make them visible...


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 28, 2011)

just the thumbnails bro


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 28, 2011)

lookin at your beautiful buds....
ohhhh man


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 28, 2011)

Got a friend here today who grew up in the UK wanted me to tell you Don,
those buds are the dogs mate


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 28, 2011)

That looks like its gonna be a yielder for sure mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> just the thumbnails bro


 i dunno whats up then, ive done it how i do everytime to upload!?


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lookin at your beautiful buds....
> ohhhh man


 muchos gracias Doc! 


Hemlock said:


> Got a friend here today who grew up in the UK wanted me to tell you Don,
> those buds are the dogs mate


 sweet man thanks. hes obviously made the right choice to get out of the uk!


oscaroscar said:


> That looks like its gonna be a yielder for sure mate


 man that ones got id say about a pint n a bit of coco, and its got the fattest nugs of the 4. didnt write down the start or end date of them and i have no idea how long theyve been in. my attention to detail of late has been shocking...


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 28, 2011)

Don whats twat??????


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> . didnt write down the start or end date of them and i have no idea how long theyve been in. my attention to detail of late has been shocking...


must be contagious, I just found some plants in bloom that don't have a label. I know what thet are, just not when


cof


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice pics Don they are some fat arse buds bro!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 1467074View attachment 1467075View attachment 1467076View attachment 1467077View attachment 1467078View attachment 1467079View attachment 1467080View attachment 1467081View attachment 1467082View attachment 1467083View attachment 1467084





Don Gin and Ton said:


> can you see em now?


theses ones i can and jaw droppingling licious they all look, that dogfood bud looks like jack the rippe and smells like it too by wot u say


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Don whats twat??????


 a euphanism for a ladies front bum 


curious old fart said:


> must be contagious, I just found some plants in bloom that don't have a label. I know what thet are, just not when
> 
> cof


 if only you knew what went on with the JDB rom /cheeseberry fairy.... im getting a new phone delivered this morning between 9-1 so im frantivally now trying to work out how to transfer the contacts and more importantly the calendar with all my notes of start and finish dates in, over to the pc...


PUKKA BUD said:


> Nice pics Don they are some fat arse buds bro!!


 thanks man, yeah i cant wait to see how the psycho killers finish up should be some good hand grenade sized nugs


mr west said:


> theses ones i can and jaw droppingling licious they all look, that dogfood bud looks like jack the rippe and smells like it too by wot u say


 cheers matey aye i smoked some quick dry which has lost a lot of the lemon flavour but im sure it will cure back in no prob..


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2011)

well the jack the ripper was mondo lemoney even out the oven super quick dried lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2011)

im so angry its not funny. i synced my phone to googlemail and the SD card in my phone before giving the old phone back to the orange guy this morning. get the new phone plugged in the sim & SD card and theres no data in the sync, its saved my calendar but wont import it back from google. ive lost 300 odd contacts both work and personal. words cant describe the rage. these new fangled smart phones are fucking wank. they have great functionality but the software support is none existant, theyll bring out a new version before fucking fixing the bugs in the original.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im so angry its not funny. i synced my phone to googlemail and the SD card in my phone before giving the old phone back to the orange guy this morning. get the new phone plugged in the sim & SD card and theres no data in the sync, its saved my calendar but wont import it back from google. ive lost 300 odd contacts both work and personal. words cant describe the rage. these new fangled smart phones are fucking wank. they have great functionality but the software support is none existant, theyll bring out a new version before fucking fixing the bugs in the original.


Aw man no fucking shit?!?! That sucks big time. Gl with it ya know, hey I checked out your pics man. And then I had to check them out a couple of more times, they were that impressive. Man we grow some nice shit don't we hehe

I'll catch you later buddy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Alright cheif! How's it gan'. Just seen your PK shots in the breeders showcase and got to say theyr stunning man! The dawgfood look's lust too!
Bummer with the new phone deal, know how it feels


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah its really screwed me over good. nothing i can do about it now. just gotta hope i run into people who i can get the contacts from. man ive lost hookups for allsorts of things    

hell yeah you know we grow good greens bro! my girl just came home for 'lunch' hehehe im not going to work today  i think im due a fat bong.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright cheif! How's it gan'. Just seen your PK shots in the breeders showcase and got to say theyr stunning man! The dawgfood look's lust too!
> Bummer with the new phone deal, know how it feels


ah man things have been better and worse lol. phones man, things are the devils instruments. cheers fella, yeah the PK is a fine piece of work!

catch ya laters peeps.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah its really screwed me over good. nothing i can do about it now. just gotta hope i run into people who i can get the contacts from. man ive lost hookups for allsorts of things
> 
> hell yeah you know we grow good greens bro! my girl just came home for 'lunch' hehehe im not going to work today  i think im due a fat bong.


I think that your due a fat bong too! And enjoy your " lunch"!!

Gotta go run my little girl up to campus, freshman are not allowed parking passes lol. She usually parks at grandmas and my mum runs her over, it's only mile and a half away haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2011)

word a big rip was deffo what i needed !! 'lunch' was awesome


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2011)

[youtube]kM81u8qwQbw[/youtube]
[video=youtube;kM81u8qwQbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM81u8qwQbw[/video]
polka never dies!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 1, 2011)

cool, you just turned me onto a new band!!!!!!
I was wondering where that image came from.
Now im going to go listen to some EXPLOITED....PUNKS not dead AT all....lol
peace, cool vibes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2011)

kool i love finding new music especially when you find the band or whoever has an awesome back catalogue to work through.

lately ive been getting into zombie rocknroll 

[youtube]UOoh1j0iFz8[/youtube]
[youtube]1a4q_KMzqnU[/youtube]

http://harleypoe.bandcamp.com/album/wretched-filthy-ugly

have a good one im going off res tonight....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im so angry its not funny. i synced my phone to googlemail and the SD card in my phone before giving the old phone back to the orange guy this morning. get the new phone plugged in the sim & SD card and theres no data in the sync, its saved my calendar but wont import it back from google. ive lost 300 odd contacts both work and personal. words cant describe the rage. these new fangled smart phones are fucking wank. they have great functionality but the software support is none existant, theyll bring out a new version before fucking fixing the bugs in the original.


Don mate i did the kinda same with mine had a blackberry had over 300 pics an some vids on there what i'd had for years some of them!, kept sendin them other to new phone ya no and then i got my samsung galaxy, did the normal thing i'd usaully do maked sure everthin was save to my memory card took it out of my blackberry stuck it in my samsung and bang all pics an tunes an that stright on it so though buzzin that was easy......... then realised some of my tunes hasnt sent over so took the memory card out stuck it back in the bb saved tunes on it an stuck it back in my samsung..............Ut owww!!!!........the lot gone .........found out later you have to go to the options on the samsung and click on safe removel of memory card or it wipes the lot!!!!

So i was way pissed!!! most of the old pics i had backed up on the comp but all my new 1's took on the BB ive lost forever..........some of them was me my youngen on his 1st fishin trip with his 1st fish ............and some i'd took for work for my NVQ3 so gutted but learnt my lesson................sorry for goin on abit bro but least your not the only thick twat!!! lol


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Don,

Damn man i had a really good day Been a while. But I hit it today 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/328449-heavy-frutie-duty-nuken-jtr-49.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Don mate i did the kinda same with mine had a blackberry had over 300 pics an some vids on there what i'd had for years some of them!, kept sendin them other to new phone ya no and then i got my samsung galaxy, did the normal thing i'd usaully do maked sure everthin was save to my memory card took it out of my blackberry stuck it in my samsung and bang all pics an tunes an that stright on it so though buzzin that was easy......... then realised some of my tunes hasnt sent over so took the memory card out stuck it back in the bb saved tunes on it an stuck it back in my samsung..............Ut owww!!!!........the lot gone .........found out later you have to go to the options on the samsung and click on safe removel of memory card or it wipes the lot!!!!
> 
> So i was way pissed!!! most of the old pics i had backed up on the comp but all my new 1's took on the BB ive lost forever..........some of them was me my youngen on his 1st fishin trip with his 1st fish ............and some i'd took for work for my NVQ3 so gutted but learnt my lesson................sorry for goin on abit bro but least your not the only thick twat!!! lol


 the rage has passed, ive accepted the contacts are gone. im trying to leave the rage trapped in yesterday..... 


Hemlock said:


> Hey Don,
> 
> Damn man i had a really good day Been a while. But I hit it today
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/328449-heavy-frutie-duty-nuken-jtr-49.html


booooooom looks like you deffo did bro, all trays blazing!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 2, 2011)

http:// 
this is the DPPxJTR male with a Livers cut, sorry bout the Pic. like i said old mobie phone!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2011)

kanny man, i think lol


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 2, 2011)

Just stoppin in for a cuppa and a bowl as old HC would say. Have a great day ya'll, gonna go practice a little golf today.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2011)

brew an a bowl, spliff n a cuppa, ive heard it can cure 99% of all of life's problems. failing that you just have to kill the bitch...

enjoy ya golf man.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 2, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Just stoppin in for a cuppa and a bowl as old HC would say. Have a great day ya'll, gonna go practice a little golf today.


Hey careful bruuuu haha. We already have an admitted old fart...cof. I don't need that for a nickname. It's not how old you feel, it's how old the hottie is that your feeling, my friend A said one time.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> brew an a bowl, spliff n a cuppa, ive heard it can cure 99% of all of life's problems. failing that you just have to kill the bitch...
> 
> enjoy ya golf man.


Hey hey! Was just going to ask you what you were up to lol


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 2, 2011)

heres soem pants I'd like to see Don in at the footy match..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2011)

hahahah STEPPIN OUT!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2011)

"donald wheres ur trousers"


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 2, 2011)

*Livers x Cherry Cheese.....*

Hey let's clutter up don's thread with some L x CC talk.

Their must be close to half a dozen of us growing out this baby. Wondering if anyone has grown it to completion. Any info at all is what I'm looking for. Pictures too, I'll start. Snap a shot in a sec lol. I have 5 little xmas tree shaped plants that I could take tons of clones from. I'll look for the best pheno eventually and run with that. So whomever is growing out this cross that our buddy gifted us, lets hear about it. I want to learn about it : !)

Hash day tomorrow....my girl works thurs nights so I get to do whatever I want all day AND all night lol. Everything is seperated this time...P10, BB and Chimeras' stuff.

Thanks alot everyone for your input! I'll go take a picture of one of mine before I forget.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey HC would love to hear bout this strain just popped some seeds of this my self


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> *View attachment 1471816Livers x Cherry Cheese.....*
> Hey let's clutter up don's thread with some L x CC talk.
> Their must be close to half a dozen of us growing out this baby. Wondering if anyone has grown it to completion. Any info at all is what I'm looking for. Pictures too, I'll start. Snap a shot in a sec lol. I have 5 little xmas tree shaped plants that I could take tons of clones from. I'll look for the best pheno eventually and run with that. So whomever is growing out this cross that our buddy gifted us, lets hear about it. I want to learn about it : !)
> Hash day tomorrow....my girl works thurs nights so I get to do whatever I want all day AND all night lol. Everything is seperated this time...P10, BB and Chimeras' stuff.
> Thanks alot everyone for your input! I'll go take a picture of one of mine before I forget.


 clutter away,this is just my first pollen chucking I've tried. i feeel bad giving out beans of strains ive not tried myself, but i firmly believe the galapogas theory, and i have ppped some of my own crossscreation....


Hemlock said:


> Hey HC would love to hear bout this strain just popped some seeds of this my self


 in all honesty i believed this would be a more cheese than anything else hybrid but either that or 100% BS or you might get the odd pheno. this is the first foray the next lot will deffo be better

sorry if im not making sense im 4 day deep


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2011)

ur inbox is full but its all cool


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> clutter away,this is just my first pollen chucking I've tried. i feeel bad giving out beans of strains ive not tried myself, but i firmly believe the galapogas theory, and i have ppped some of my own crossscreation....
> 
> in all honesty i believed this would be a more cheese than anything else hybrid but either that or 100% BS or you might get the odd pheno. this is the first foray the next lot will deffo be better
> 
> sorry if im not making sense im 4 day deep


That's ok bro, I don't mind. Damn your smart lol, let us weed out the phenos, breed the best with the best and you'll end up with the end results haha

Have a good rest of the day!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 3, 2011)

Have you been oiling?


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 3, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Have you been oiling?
> 
> 
> cof


I haven't been squeaking


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 3, 2011)

HEY DON!!!!!!!!
hope your having an awesome day or night or whatever, where ever..hahaha
sooo.... i thought Id drop you a question that yourself or your smokin hot bio major girlfriend might be able to answer for me. (your the one with the smokin hot bio major girlfriend, right?)Lol....
I have really liked the looks of some weed strains that have intense color in there pistils....for instance theres a beautiful plant called Redd Cross,which is a cross with "Spirit of 76" and an unknown afgan. I dropped some images in fingerez journal if your interested... There are also some weed plants with intense blue coloration as well.,which i am sure you are well aware of. ....so anyway..my question is...
Would this pigmentation be harmful to smoke? They make artists paint made from flower pigemtation and I wouldnt want to be smoking paint...hahaha..ya know..
Maybe eat it like Van Gogh did , but not smoke it.. .lmfao
later dude


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 3, 2011)

Booooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey Donny, hope you and yours have a good weekend. Peace, D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> ur inbox is full but its all cool


 sorted bro...


Highlanders cave said:


> That's ok bro, I don't mind. Damn your smart lol, let us weed out the phenos, breed the best with the best and you'll end up with the end results haha
> Have a good rest of the day!


 lol knowing my luck theyll turn out to be bunk and no one will want anymore of dodgy dons knock off beans... 


curious old fart said:


> Have you been oiling?
> 
> cof


 im seeing Earl this weeke3nd buddy 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HEY DON!!!!!!!!
> hope your having an awesome day or night or whatever, where ever..hahaha
> sooo.... i thought Id drop you a question that yourself or your smokin hot bio major girlfriend might be able to answer for me. (your the one with the smokin hot bio major girlfriend, right?)Lol....
> I have really liked the looks of some weed strains that have intense color in there pistils....for instance theres a beautiful plant called Redd Cross,which is a cross with "Spirit of 76" and an unknown afgan. I dropped some images in fingerez journal if your interested... There are also some weed plants with intense blue coloration as well.,which i am sure you are well aware of. ....so anyway..my question is...
> ...


 hey Doc! as far as i know you should be fine lol i dont think theyve crossed MJ to anything poisonous yet !! i mean if your intending to do charlie sheen style lines of the pigmentation it might sting your beak a bit lmao


DST said:


> Hey Donny, hope you and yours have a good weekend. Peace, D


 after the week ive had im staying in closing the curtains all weekend.... hope you have a good one bro! 


Highlanders cave said:


> Booooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!


 said Zebadee!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2011)

[youtube]/v/c6zU1YRTrqk?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]

flippin medic to the recue lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2011)

[youtube]/v/c1hLduV1p88?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]
Charlie superstar


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2011)

2 words............ TIGER BLOOD


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 4, 2011)

Sheen is the man haha, my hero ; !)

Morning bro, rough week huh. Well it's about over lol. Not the best of weeks in the cave either.

Got a crop that's getting flipped this weekend and I'm thinking about throwing the l x cc along in with them. Actually I am going to I should say. They are growing like a weed. Nice shape and plant stucture, they are just asking to be turned into bushes. Not on the first run though girls lol. Damn this is going to be a big run...my caseybands are getting flipped too along with an Ice and 12 nice Qleaners and a couple of C-4s

Maybe I should start a Livers and Cherrycheese thread to get a little more input on this gal. And if it's half Northern Lights I think I'll include some in my little outdoor army. Thinking it's going to be real little this year, outdoor grows take a lot of work and I'm not sure if I have it in me. Meeting up with my old foreman this morning to give him some clones for his outdoor grow. Between 40 and 45 of them. Made way to many clones this winter haha

I'll talk to ya


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 4, 2011)

OK thats what going on these outdoor guys are gettin fired up... I had a friend call me yesterday, he does pretty big outside grows and wants 50 clones. Hey HC in my neck of the woods when do they put there outdoor crop out to start vegging, and when do they flip?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sheen is the man haha, my hero ; !)
> 
> Morning bro, rough week huh. Well it's about over lol. Not the best of weeks in the cave either.
> 
> ...


been one hell of a week. im getting too old for this. but if charlie can keep going I can lol. sounds like its all go in cave HQ. ill be potting up this weekend have a switch round in flower. sorry i cant really give you any more info on the livers or cherry cheese, they'll hopefully be some good dank but who knows. 

man i wish we had the weather for outdoors. 

catch ya laters


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 4, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> OK thats what going on these outdoor guys are gettin fired up... I had a friend call me yesterday, he does pretty big outside grows and wants 50 clones. Hey HC in my neck of the woods when do they put there outdoor crop out to start vegging, and when do they flip?


Hey there Hemlock buddy. Just got back from meeting up with my buddy, he's going to shit when he gets home and opens the bag up lol.

Hey man have you ever grown outside


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 4, 2011)

Can Earl get you an invite to the wedding?


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sheen is the man haha, my hero ; !)
> 
> Morning bro, rough week huh. Well it's about over lol. Not the best of weeks in the cave either.
> 
> ...


 my cc x l's are inches tall but i can see they will be beastly.im gonna top em.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 4, 2011)

ahahahaaaaaaaahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
where the hell did you find that???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
what a trip..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
what, how , wheres the pamama RED going , growing , lookin, cookin?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey cheifter! How's it mate. Finnally got a couple decent shot's up on the thread! Light's out in other flower, but not too much Porn to show just now anyway! I'll add some more tomorow of what's in flower!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/c1hLduV1p88?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]
> Charlie superstar


Sheen's right nostril is out of control... 

guess which side he puts the 7 gram rocks up! guess! guess!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Can Earl get you an invite to the wedding?
> 
> cof


 i damn well hope so cof! just selecting the mash im thinking psychosis/ casey jones, a little blues and a chunk of DOG just to give it that haymaker to the dome effect. this is going to be some earl! 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> my cc x l's are inches tall but i can see they will be beastly.im gonna top em.


 sweet T mine are getting potted on this afternoon along with the grape apes 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ahahahaaaaaaaahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> where the hell did you find that???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> what a trip..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> what, how , wheres the pamama RED going , growing , lookin, cookin?


 that clip is all over the net now hun, i mean who smokes in interviews these days??? charlie mufuggin shizzle up his bizzle thats whom!!! panama is showing no sign of being anywhere near done. the only bit that is is where i spluffed a little psycho killer pollen. maybe that will reduce the flower time a touch from 6 FREAKIN MONTHS 


Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey cheifter! How's it mate. Finnally got a couple decent shot's up on the thread! Light's out in other flower, but not too much Porn to show just now anyway! I'll add some more tomorow of what's in flower!


 sup cinders! ill mosey on over shortly!

DOG reveg has got over the hump and has strted chucking out funky new growth!! have a great weekend peeps


Bobotrank said:


> Sheen's right nostril is out of control...
> guess which side he puts the 7 gram rocks up! guess! guess!


hahah im much the same after a punch up i can only do down one side.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2011)

Good news about the DOG revegg Don, have a good un. DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2011)

likewise bro, just grinding up some funky buddha listening to some new tunes from action bronson, bacon butty on the horizon and a fat jake in the tub. fuck i love lazy weekends.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 5, 2011)

I dunno how to post the youtube links properly. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvgqoge4mio
I used love this record, still do. The scratching at 2m23secs is fecking awesome and its 25 years old


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2011)

Classic Oscar!!!


oscaroscar said:


> [youtube]wvgqoge4mio[/youtube]
> I dunno how to post the youtube links properly.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvgqoge4mio
> I used love this record, still do. The scratching at 2m23secs is fecking awesome and its 25 years old


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2011)

don will pychosis and livers stretch much in 12/12? bout to flip em just waiting for me clones to show a few roots b4 i do lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> don will pychosis and livers stretch much in 12/12? bout to flip em just waiting for me clones to show a few roots b4 i do lol


Livers will barely double its size, psychosis a bit more X3 tops i think. I've only grown psychosis a couple of times so i'm no expert.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> Livers will barely double its size, psychosis a bit more X3 tops i think. I've only grown psychosis a couple of times so i'm no expert.


thanks for that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2011)

man i havent heard that in TIIIME!!! 

id say psycho and livers are bout the same stretch wise. got the oil brewing man that shit looks mean. went with 1 gram psycho, 2 grams DOG, 1 g livers, 1 casey, 1/2 dawgfood, the remains out of a few bags from here n there and just shy a gram of kief out the bottom of my grinder. if this oil doesnt kick like a mule ill be dissapointed.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 5, 2011)

You are going to need the radio frequency for Heathrow for landing instructions.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2011)

by the colour its turned already and the smell coming from the closed jar i dont think we'll need the nnstructuions for a looong time....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 5, 2011)

hey don, do you still use gravity? if so when do you usually add it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2011)

sup T, i generally use it the last 2-3 weeks on rotation one round of mix ill use pk13/14 then next round gravity, on top of a base of A & B and a little bloombastic.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 6, 2011)

little bloombastic! Sound like a sheggy song lol. What's cooking fella! Need to catch-up with you soon man! Lagging here lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2011)

mista luvva luvva hmmmmmmmm lmao

well at the moment not a great deal in comparison to recent months. coming up will be grape ape/ purple sensis star( hopefully a repeat of the purp non herm pheno)/ livers x CC/ livers/ psycho/ more DOG kush. im cutting down to a few strains so i can concentrate on dialling the set up in and reducing the numbers cos ill be moving end of the summer. and i wont be moving with anything but mothers. never again.....

in flower the next bit out is the preggo livers momma/ 4 psycho killers/ the panama... maybe/ then the Qrazy trains/ AK48 

im basically going to switch styles yet again at least for a while. im going to pot up the bairns and fling them into flower early so i can veg the first round of trees properly. then they go into the auto pots and the screen goes in. 

took a branch off the panama this morning. it still doesnt look anywhere near ready but im considering just taking it at 6 months. i can give it till i flip styles but i want to try it. if its knockout i might let t go if its average its coming down with the livers momma in 2 weeks.

and thats a complete roundup of whats gannin on.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 6, 2011)

Damn, you still got that AK 48! You've noheld that this long for owt, must be a real stinker i bet.  Aye man, sound's good, got your hand's full which is allway's good lol. Jammed up in that tent as per usuall fella!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2011)

hahah no this is not the same ak48 i ran ages back tho its nirvana so is haha,. but for damn sure she was a stinky thing.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 6, 2011)

"it still doesnt look anywhere near ready but im considering just taking it at 6 months"

Cheers for the chuckle lol 

5 Livers x Cherrycheese went into the flower room yesterday as did the 3 Caseybands, so today is day 1. Going to be a big run, they went in with 14 of my heaviest yeilders. 

Have a rootin tootin fanfriggen boombastictastic Sunday Bro!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mista luvva luvva hmmmmmmmm lmao
> 
> well at the moment not a great deal in comparison to recent months. coming up will be grape ape/ purple sensis star( hopefully a repeat of the purp non herm pheno)/ livers x CC/ livers/ psycho/ more DOG kush. im cutting down to a few strains so i can concentrate on dialling the set up in and reducing the numbers cos ill be moving end of the summer. and i wont be moving with anything but mothers. never again.....
> 
> ...


 lol, id just let the p. red go. im sure theres times u forgot about it. juss do it a lil longer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> "it still doesnt look anywhere near ready but im considering just taking it at 6 months"
> Cheers for the chuckle lol
> 5 Livers x Cherrycheese went into the flower room yesterday as did the 3 Caseybands, so today is day 1. Going to be a big run, they went in with 14 of my heaviest yeilders.
> Have a rootin tootin fanfriggen boombastictastic Sunday Bro!


 yeah its a right wind up 6 months . i just dont know if its ever going to finish, ive known a plant go longer than ive had this at a friends grow. it was monstrous but could have grown for longer. 
man i hope the livers x cc holdsits own against your heaveyweights man...

had a great sunday me n the girl went for a walk along druridge bay, very picturesque . hope everyone else is having a good one!


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, id just let the p. red go. im sure theres times u forgot about it. juss do it a lil longer.


 im trying to be good i am honest... i was smelling the fresh cut branch with my lass before and its got that sweet piney yet a little peppery smell. oddly enough it smells a LOT like the cut i took down called smelly.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2011)

i always found my haze's to hae that peppery spicy smell to em. how the trichs looking, maybe she's just pushing pistil?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2011)

just went and had a look through the loupe and what crystal there is seems to be clear as crystal  oh well. im going to wait n see what the samples like. but at this rate at least ive got chance to give it a good couple of month cure ffs


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 7, 2011)

Alright mate, is the sun shining in sunny England? Got a busy day, but try n catch up with u aroung T time. (that'll be your T time lol)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

aye it is actually, its brass tho haha. what else is new in the toon..... nufc are lions led by donkeys but thats nowt new either.... 

update inbound just fannying with the pics...

like the new avatar man


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 7, 2011)

Good, Good. Aye the magpies are flying wi they'r wings being clipped eh! Sound's like you had a good weekend there man! Cant beat the old fresh air,the plant's love it too i heard


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

update.........



































































thanks for watching peeps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

fucks sake got the labelling right and fucked the order up...... oh well one thing at a time


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2011)

Those'll be the PK don? How are they? 2 looks like some dark dank...love the DOG reveg.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

aye those are the pk mate. 2 is the one with half the amount of soil as the rest lol. #4 is the one i spluffed on which is the least lemony ( hoping for more cheese/psycho coming through) #3 is lemon pledge. 

dog is coming back with style popped new shoot then a normal set of serrated leaves, least fucked up reveg ive ever seen lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice peep show bru, nothing like bud porn in the morning. Ya got some fat phat buds!! Just getting going here at the cave...snowbound though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks man, owing to me losing the dates out of my phone ive got no idea when anythings going to be done... 

damn man wrap up warm by the fire! its almost spring like here today and yest. i think its going to be a false start spring like last year tho.


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2011)

That fuked up all the lady birds didnt it? Freaky weather affects everything


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2011)

oh shit don i forgot to say how awesme ur plants are lol stoned soz. One of them pk's looks to have similer bud structure to the deep purple and the querkle u grew dont ya think?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> That fuked up all the lady birds didnt it? Freaky weather affects everything


 aye man fucks with a lot of things the climate change, all part of life im all for conserving the planet but at the end of the day if the habitat certain shit lives in isnt there they need to evolve or die out. circle of strife...


mr west said:


> oh shit don i forgot to say how awesme ur plants are lol stoned soz. One of them pk's looks to have similer bud structure to the deep purple and the querkle u grew dont ya think?


 thanks man, but i only take part credit. its mostly yours and subcools work. deffo on the structure one looks to have that pointed spear shape bud form. its not one of the lemoniest ones either so probs will be a lean to the other side.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks man, owing to me losing the dates out of my phone ive got no idea when anythings going to be done...
> 
> damn man wrap up warm by the fire! its almost spring like here today and yest. i think its going to be a false start spring like last year tho.


 im tellin ya, all my tree's throwin mad flowers out and some flowers are even doing it. weird. but spring is on the 21st right?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

yeah its a way off yet. we had hard frost this morning but its beaming sunny now. im in shorts and a hawaiian shirt naturally. this is the toon


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 7, 2011)

Long john tops and bottoms with my camo sweats/jammies lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> update.........
> 
> thanks for watching peeps


Bowm chicka bow wowwww


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 7, 2011)

lovely pics bro  that panamar is slowly getting there, looks like some of the pistols are turning  everything else looks pukka though mate


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 7, 2011)

Alright Cheif. Just on to check up my rui. Get the update done later man!
Peace


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> update.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything that looks this good needs a bump


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 7, 2011)

Lookin good don! whats in the jar?


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 7, 2011)

the hole fuckin photo set needs a BUMP.
But I really like this one so BUMP BUMP BUMP
Fuckin Don uppin his GAME, I better go check my shit, got keep up with ole Donny Boy!!!!! You the Man DON


----------



## wedgie (Mar 7, 2011)

panama? what are the genetics on that one?


----------



## kmoo (Mar 8, 2011)

hey strangers!!!! 

always find the prettiest bud porn on this thread, haha

mwa! xo


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2011)

hey kmoo, you survived through all that mad Ozzy weather! Good to see you girl. Take it easy, DST


kmoo said:


> hey strangers!!!!
> 
> always find the prettiest bud porn on this thread, haha
> 
> mwa! xo


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2011)

Morning mate, another great show there man! Great job re-veging the Dog. Is that the 'Brute'? For sure-worth bringing her back man! The Panama is looking lish, but you don't seem to do nothing but lush


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Bowm chicka bow wowwww


 bom shankaaaa! 


las fingerez said:


> lovely pics bro  that panamar is slowly getting there, looks like some of the pistols are turning  everything else looks pukka though mate


 thanks fella, aye its just about on the turn eh lol


curious old fart said:


> Anything that looks this good needs a bump
> 
> cof


 much obliged! 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin good don! whats in the jar?


 a mash up mix of different dopes, kief and everclear 


Hemlock said:


> the hole fuckin photo set needs a BUMP.
> But I really like this one so BUMP BUMP BUMP
> Fuckin Don uppin his GAME, I better go check my shit, got keep up with ole Donny Boy!!!!! You the Man DON


 thanks hem lad! man i deffo dont feel like the man this morning.... was in the battle cruiser with the mob from n work, when one lad basically went into meltdown, was tellin us how he's managed to spend the rent money on whores, well one whore really but thats beside the point. mans 50 odd and married to a staunch christian  surprised to say the least. its always the quiet ones tho


wedgie said:


> panama? what are the genetics on that one?


 GENETICS
Panama '74, Green Panama and Colombian "Punto Rojo".
DESCRIPTION
Our Panama combines 3 excellent sativas from Panama and Colombia. It's a hybrid with strong vegetative vigour adapted to southern climates and indoor grows. It produces beautiful large and dense flowers full of trichomes often showing reddish and pinkish shades when flowering. Its aroma and effects remind us of the best red Colombian and Panamanian sativas from the 70's.
STRUCTURE
Tall and branched sativa.
BOUQUET
Strong fermented lemon aroma with vanilla and incense touches. Real Central American sativa flavour.
HIGH
It produces initially a euphoric feeling followed by a complex, dense and psychedelic high.
TYPE
Perfect for screen indoor growing (SCROG). Recommended for outdoor growing in warm climates.
SPECIFICATIONS
100% sativa
Flowering indoors: 9-12 weeks
Flowering outdoors: 3rd week of October
Yield/m2: High
Resistance against spider mite: Medium-High
Resistance against Powdery Mildew: Medium-High
Resistance against botrytis: Medium-High
Resistance against cold: Medium


kmoo said:


> hey strangers!!!!
> 
> Always find the prettiest bud porn on this thread, haha
> mwa! xo


 hey kmooo hin!! hows tricks? was wondering where youd got to.


Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning mate, another great show there man! Great job re-veging the Dog. Is that the 'Brute'? For sure-worth bringing her back man! The Panama is looking lish, but you don't seem to do nothing but lush


 morning fella, its not the 2 cola one, its the other purpley one. deffo worth bringing back the high was knockout and i do mean knockout, too much for most of the folk i sorted with it. 

heads a shed. i'd go back to bed if i thought id sleep...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2011)

I hear you man! If i wasnt so busy with damn Appointment's I'd still be in the nest too lol.


----------



## kmoo (Mar 8, 2011)

DST hello you dear thing!! how's it growin?? i know, pun, lame lol 

Eeeeh Don don't get all mooshy on me mate it's been an age lol did that thing sort itself out nicely that we last discussed, if you get me. haha i'm a bit incoherent bless me.

you know what's weird, the twitter. i like to say twitter incorrectly like my nan would, the twitter. oh yes, she's on the twitter. anyway, i got on the twitter - famous people having meltdowns and arguments seems to be it's main feature eh, that and a lot of shit about someone called justin bieber? meh lol end random thought.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

hahah mushy moi? brains mush today......

youll have to jog the grey matter, what were we discussing? im on the twitter its kanny for shouting into when you cant shout haha. some celebs are actually a riot, 50 cent could have done standup if he wasnt a gash rapper


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 8, 2011)

Morning bro....was going to say something about your melted down work mate, but I thought it would be in bad taste lol. Highlander 1 Snake 0 so far this morning hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

mornin chief! or afternoon as it is here! i try to be the least judgemental person i can, everyone has their demons afterall but there wasnt much i could say to the fella.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 8, 2011)

when one lad basically went into meltdown, was tellin us how he's managed to spend the rent money on whores, well one whore really but thats beside the point. mans 50 odd and married to a staunch christian




surprised to say the least. its always the quiet ones tho


Sounds like a fun night in the toon...LMAO,,, Christan wife might equal no pussy, our lad had to do something, man can't live on bread alone...LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

aye somethin like that hem! man deffo cant live on bread alone lol


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2011)

a man needs DOG in his life as well.....aaaaah, First bong, nicely cured DOG!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

DOGs got a mean bite, thats for sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

need a laugh???



The job market may be brutal right now so young hopefuls should be thankful that Charlie Sheen is opening up his doors to an intern like the selfless martyr he is.
​ After having &#8220;gobbled the soft target&#8221; of reaching 2 million Twitter followers like a &#8220;bag of troll-house zombie chow,&#8221; the unstoppable &#8211; and not at all careering towards a full mental breakdown most likely ending in catatonia &#8211; Charlie Sheen is enlisting an intern with there being zero risk of media interest drying up. The perfect opportunity for someone looking for a foot-in-the-door into the heady heights of Hollywood royalty and permanent psychological damage. The advert went something like this&#8230;
*&#8220;Please send a CV, full body shot (does not have to be professional) and your cup size. *
*Position:* Full-time, paid in debilitating Class A drugs and Hooters coupons. I also have a signed photo of my Dad if you want.
*Timeframe:* Until I&#8217;ve jumped the shark so much I become a parody of myself.
*Description:*
-Massaging my nursing tigers mammaries so that their teats are constantly ready for milking. We will be mixing this with ether and auctioning them off in Maximuscle bottles on eBay as #TigerBlood
-Deflecting all &#8216;remember that time he knocked the shit out of a woman&#8217; news stories with humour, please remember I exposed those women to &#8220;magic&#8221;.
-Letting me beat you at Mortal Kombat, thumb-wars and masturbation races. I need to maintain a constant level of #winning.
-Ensuring I always have a fresh rotation of porn stars in my play pen&#8230;guest room, whatever. Bonus to your pay packet if you can find me Annabel Chong.
-Threatening my fellow A-list celebrities into Tiger Blood endorsements. Kim Kardashian&#8217;s ass high priority for advertising space.
-I need an eight-ball inserted into my anal passage each morning. This isn&#8217;t a glamorous task but you should be fucking grateful to be in the presence of a Hollywood legend, do you realise I was in Scary Movie 3?
-Keeping the sniper on my roof fed and watered. They are operating on a shoot to kill policy for any mental health workers that have the audacity to approach Sheen HQ and need to be alert.
*Knowledge of first aid, CPR and KY jelly wrestling skills are an advantage. As are breasts.&#8221;*


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 8, 2011)

DST said:


> a man needs DOG in his life as well.....aaaaah, First bong, nicely cured DOG!


Well then cheers bro!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2011)

new bits for the bong came, going to be roadtesting the panama this afternoon!!! bought 2 mango haze beans by mr nice too.... think im going sativa for a while


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm inclined to agree with you about the sativas for I like to soar. Jack hammer and blue sativa from sannie were shipped today to go along with shackzilla and killing fields who are currently in bloom. It makes a nice addition to the garden.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2011)

ive tried umpteen hybrids and like them to very varying degrees so im hoping for great things from the panama being old skool sativa. its not going to be easy managing the extra weeks in flower with everything else but im sure it will be worth it. which reminds me i need some more kilner jars..... 

your uberkush looked stunning cof! i didnt want to take up posts in the 420 page when peeps were throwing down such awesome porn.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks. The uber is an easy growing, quick maturing (7 to 8 weeks), easy to clone knock out stone that I have overfed and still turns out a lovely plant. I recently changed to living soil and the difference is amazing. I re-potted the uber 2 weeks ago after you had re-potted the panama red which gave me the idea and she has shown an instant improvement.
Heads Up is right when he says less is more.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2011)

living soil eh, i was reading about micro organisms n stuff a while back when DST mentioned diatomaceous earth. it deffo seems worth it if your organically growing. i have been wondering if i could introduce some such microlife to coco. had a brief look but couldnt see much info. i re use my coco so i never flush with just plain water to retain the micro goodies ive accumulated, but being micro organic i cant tell if theres anything actually in it  

yeah they say repotting in flower shocks plants, its total bull. ive done it a few times when plants are looking a bit stunted to great effect.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 9, 2011)

"Heads Up is right when he says less is more".

That's what Rick, the maker of Cornucopia, says about his nutes. I subscribe to that theory and it seems to work


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 9, 2011)

Adding the needed bacteria to coca works well. The soil mix I made is 7 parts coca, 4 parts peat and 1 1/2 part perlite to which I've added alfalpha, soil starter, fish meal, kelp meal, bat iguano (two different ones) and a 4-1-5 fert. so that all I do is water when needed. 
I recently changed to this so I am still fine tuning, but at this point everything is looking good.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2011)

man thats some mix. ive been thinking about adding stuff for a while, to up my game. im kinda pushed for space to mix in flat im in. are you doing any side by side or just going with it knowing its going to be better?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> new bits for the bong came, going to be roadtesting the panama this afternoon!!! bought 2 mango haze beans by mr nice too.... think im going sativa for a while



ummmm .....what did i just read?????... FUCKIN PANAMA RED SMOKE Report!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i want to be the first to hear about this report DON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ALERT me asap ... AMBER ALERT... AMBER ALERT... AMBER ALERT
bong picture PLLLLELEEAASEEEE how about a video of smokin the PM with your bong???????hahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> living soil eh, i was reading about micro organisms n stuff a while back when DST mentioned diatomaceous earth. it deffo seems worth it if your organically growing. i have been wondering if i could introduce some such microlife to coco. had a brief look but couldnt see much info. i re use my coco so i never flush with just plain water to retain the micro goodies ive accumulated, but being micro organic i cant tell if theres anything actually in it
> 
> yeah they say repotting in flower shocks plants, its total bull. ive done it a few times when plants are looking a bit stunted to great effect.


 i agree, everytime i re-pot in flower my girls loved it.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> living soil eh, i was reading about micro organisms n stuff a while back when DST mentioned diatomaceous earth. it deffo seems worth it if your organically growing. i have been wondering if i could introduce some such microlife to coco. had a brief look but couldnt see much info. i re use my coco so i never flush with just plain water to retain the micro goodies ive accumulated, but being micro organic i cant tell if theres anything actually in it
> 
> yeah they say repotting in flower shocks plants, its total bull. ive done it a few times when plants are looking a bit stunted to great effect.


yeah i use them micro bactria Mycorrhiza in coco, i've run out but tempted to do a side by side when i get some more to see the difference  




> Granules is a granular innoculant made up of Mycorrhiza, bio-stimulants and over 20 strains of microorganisms. All these work to create an abundance of beneficial micro life within the soil



plant magic granules click me


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2011)

I use B.A.C Funky Fungus, which is the English name for the stuff I have, its called "Schimmels".
http://www.baconline.nl/en/index.php

or/

http://www.baconline.nl/en/index.php?action=view&id=22


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 9, 2011)

I had been growing in a coca/peat/perlite mix and (over)feeding the plants, so when it was time to re-pot I planted them into the new mix and watched. Growth was steady and solid with better development than previous grows. Clones that go from starting medium into the mix are stronger and healthier with just a little touch of burn initially.
I'm just getting started with this and it is still in the trial stages, but I like what I see and have changed all but 2 plants into this mix. Stay tuned for further news....


cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 10, 2011)

Morning Mate! The old alarm in the napper has me up early again but with not much on till thisaft. Damn, sure i'll find something lol. So how's man? Good result fot Tott. lastnight eh! Plenty chances for both. Just doing the wait, got some thing flipped atlast lol. Catch you for a chat laters cheif!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah i use them micro bactria Mycorrhiza in coco, i've run out but tempted to do a side by side when i get some more to see the difference
> plant magic granules click me


 thanks man im going to put a nute order in fairly soon think ill splash on some of these suggestions. 


DST said:


> I use B.A.C Funky Fungus, which is the English name for the stuff I have, its called "Schimmels".
> http://www.baconline.nl/en/index.php
> 
> or/
> ...


 cheers D hahahah baconline hmmm bacon..... haha


curious old fart said:


> I had been growing in a coca/peat/perlite mix and (over)feeding the plants, so when it was time to re-pot I planted them into the new mix and watched. Growth was steady and solid with better development than previous grows. Clones that go from starting medium into the mix are stronger and healthier with just a little touch of burn initially.
> I'm just getting started with this and it is still in the trial stages, but I like what I see and have changed all but 2 plants into this mix. Stay tuned for further news....
> 
> cof


 i constantly run at the edge of burn, usually the tips of the leaves are a little singed lol thanks for the info


Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning Mate! The old alarm in the napper has me up early again but with not much on till thisaft. Damn, sure i'll find something lol. So how's man? Good result fot Tott. lastnight eh! Plenty chances for both. Just doing the wait, got some thing flipped atlast lol. Catch you for a chat laters cheif!


morning fella, never caught any footy this week sadly missed the barca game on tuesday too... finally flipped the switch eh lad! shine on! whats flipped?



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ummmm .....what did i just read?????... FUCKIN PANAMA RED SMOKE Report!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i want to be the first to hear about this report DON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ALERT me asap ... AMBER ALERT... AMBER ALERT... AMBER ALERT
> bong picture PLLLLELEEAASEEEE how about a video of smokin the PM with your bong???????hahahahahahahahahahah


firstly the new additions of the ashcatchet and the perc downtube have turned the bong into a silky smooth hit. wish id bought a perced bong to beginwith... 
the panama ia a dreamy up smoke sweet when you smell it but slightly spicey when you hit it olsdkool hashy psicey. that said its quite a light smoke you could hit it and keep hitting it id love to make some edibles with this stuff. flavour well being as the test nug was full of nutes still id give it about a 6.5 deffo needs a flush and a cure. was really quite high from 2 good rips this morning hit it at 8 am and its just about trailing off now. very cerebral high tingly in the back of the neck n head. 

deffo some nice headstash. 

i had trouble converting the vid from my phone to upload to youtube last time so i made a gif instead

Create animated gif


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2011)

the cheesequake male smells a lot of the sour querkley taste i know and it looks as tho ive spluffed on a nice purp pheno qrazytrain expecting some nice colours out of the results. looking to see if i can get any other traits out of the QT.






erl evapourating on the back of the light. was a bit concerned at the flamable nature of the thing sitting on top of the 600 but i figure the case will keep it away from any harm...







i need an erl slide for the bongo now!!!! drying out the ground up mash, im thinking ill use it as baccy. when its fully dry or ill blow me face off.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 10, 2011)

Yo bro that looks like a no no. No?

I told the story of my grower buddy and and the vapors and the lit candle...He was several feet away from the candle and the pan blew up in his hands. Just looking out for my brudder : !). I really need to upgrade my bong too, that looks sweet. Have a good one!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2011)

no no no hmmm maybe a bad plan i guess  theres no naked flame or source of ignition so i reckon it should be good.... got me all para now 

cheers man its just a baby 250 i havent the lungs or wallet for a huge roor. catch ya bro


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2011)

I couldn't see the bong, is it a Tommy Cooper bong, now you see it, now you don't.....lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> no no no hmmm maybe a bad plan i guess  theres no naked flame or source of ignition so i reckon it should be good.... got me all para now
> 
> cheers man its just a baby 250 i havent the lungs or wallet for a huge roor. catch ya bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2011)

ah thats sucks theres a gif flashing on my screen  i didnt save the pics after i made it either


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.loogix.com/img/res/1/2/9/9/7/8/1299784917220326.gif

see if you can see it there


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Don, that Panama sounds killer good! tingles up the spine and neck... wow!pow! YOu'll have to report how it smokes up after you flush out the nutes too! so can you see why its Jeorge Cervantes favorite..!
Ive got cotton mouth and I would love to drink that green juice you have chillin there..lol!!! 
sooooo.... is that Panama bud gif supposed to do something? I tried clicking on it and it took me to wierd page with pictures of stange men on it??????? did you ever find the misfits hat..? I asked Unicorn Ryder about it again and he said he stole if from Spencers Gifts..hahahahahahahhaahahahhahah..bad boy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2011)

well that sucks big time when i click the link http://www.loogix.com/img/res/1/2/9/9/7/8/1299784917220326.gif it goes to the page and plays the gif i made  oh well sucks but hey ho ill just have to take another pic/rip this evening!

im looking forward to smoking the panama at its best for sure!! didnt realise it wa george's favourite!? that green juice would probably rot straight out ya hun. its everclear! lmoa at the misfits hat being 'appropriated' haha 

can anyone get this link to show the gif!?!?!  technooob here http://www.loogix.com/img/res/1/2/9/9/7/8/1299784917220326.gif


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 10, 2011)

I can see the bong pics mate on my comp so god no's whats happnin!!......... is the stuff in the bowl on your light alcohol mate are you makin hash? if it is where do you get it from bro?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well that sucks big time when i click the link http://www.loogix.com/img/res/1/2/9/9/7/8/1299784917220326.gif it goes to the page and plays the gif i made  oh well sucks but hey ho ill just have to take another pic/rip this evening!
> 
> im looking forward to smoking the panama at its best for sure!! didnt realise it wa george's favourite!? that green juice would probably rot straight out ya hun. its everclear! lmoa at the misfits hat being 'appropriated' haha
> 
> can anyone get this link to show the gif!?!?!  technooob here http://www.loogix.com/img/res/1/2/9/9/7/8/1299784917220326.gif


i can see the lot also buddy, the link and the gif on riu 

edit - what's that round ur left wrist bro? haha


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Don what a sick Bong Bro..LOL

What ya soakin that dope in, and is it oil that u making?

i can see it


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

can see it also don, nice bong m8.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I can see the bong pics mate on my comp so god no's whats happnin!!......... is the stuff in the bowl on your light alcohol mate are you makin hash? if it is where do you get it from bro?


 sup pukka, yeah its hash oil, its fully dried now and sticky like glue. smells dangerous. i really would like a new bong attachment to play wuith the erl properly but having just treat myself to an ashcatcher i cant really justify another 80$ on one of these http://labworx-skillet.com/lws/?page_id=277


las fingerez said:


> i can see the lot also buddy, the link and the gif on riu
> 
> edit - what's that round ur left wrist bro? haha


 me kabala bracelet of course!! lol just a couple of laccy bands mat


Hemlock said:


> Hey Don what a sick Bong Bro..LOL
> What ya soakin that dope in, and is it oil that u making?
> i can see it


 thanks its small n mighty hits like a dream, im soaking the dope in everclear, a good buddy over the pond sent me a bottle to play with  


sambo020482 said:


> can see it also don, nice bong m8.


 cheers sambo. 

im just taking a break while the blocks of coco expand in the bin, i got nearly done potting up and the coco ran out.... all barr the reveg DOG/DAWG 4 vegging bushes of psycho and livers and a mother of each went into flower this morning, few grape apes a couple of purple sensi star and the Avalon, much sooner than id normally flower them but i need em out the road...

have a great weekend peeps!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2011)

think i might have overdried the erl  i took a stanley blade and scraped it a way round the pyrex, the stuffs just about maliable smells like super concentrated bho oil. its going to be some trippy shit. My boss who got a tenner tester bag of the panama said he had one good zoot of it last night and it kept him up till 6 oclock this morningbuzzing along happily doing some work


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well that sucks big time when i click the link http://www.loogix.com/img/res/1/2/9/9/7/8/1299784917220326.gif it goes to the page and plays the gif i made  oh well sucks but hey ho ill just have to take another pic/rip this evening!
> 
> im looking forward to smoking the panama at its best for sure!! didnt realise it wa george's favourite!? that green juice would probably rot straight out ya hun. its everclear! lmoa at the misfits hat being 'appropriated' haha
> 
> ...


 
HEy dON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant get the picture or whatever.. all i get in a cut off bud... DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2011)

Alright matey! Got to say i jumped in at the right time, some great info through the last page for the micro's in living soil, and whether you can go for it in coco without having to do much damage, and you guy's got it covered in a few post's without even asking the Q'sssssss lol.
Love the Pic Don, the Q.T sound's like its giong to be some fun work, the cheesequake sound's sweeeet  I Think my lush looking CC x Liv. is male. Don't know if that's a good or bad thing with running a couple stud's, but got a snip to keep for another day i think. Messing around with one batch is giong to be enough for me at the mo hahaha.

Peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HEy dON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant get the picture or whatever.. all i get in a cut off bud... DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sup Doc








 hits like a dream now! almost too easy to go too far haha i loaded her up with ice last night. hit it a half dozen times and passed out on the sofa in bliss.


Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright matey! Got to say i jumped in at the right time, some great info through the last page for the micro's in living soil, and whether you can go for it in coco without having to do much damage, and you guy's got it covered in a few post's without even asking the Q'sssssss lol.
> Love the Pic Don, the Q.T sound's like its giong to be some fun work, the cheesequake sound's sweeeet  I Think my lush looking CC x Liv. is male. Don't know if that's a good or bad thing with running a couple stud's, but got a snip to keep for another day i think. Messing around with one batch is giong to be enough for me at the mo hahaha.
> 
> Peace


 hahah yeah these boys know their onions. yeah lookin at it its taken really well the calyx's are fat and swollen like others ive seen at 9 weeks in. pips are going to be huge.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 12, 2011)

Somebody hit me up, am looking at a nice grow


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 12, 2011)

Don where did you get the Alcohol stuff to make that hash bro??.....im stugglin to find some in uk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2011)

A friend from the states sent me a bottle man I think you do the same with isopropyl not 100%. Best check first


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for that bro i will!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 12, 2011)

Just ordered my Everclear... finally  oil spill, here I come lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2011)

im still a bit scared of mine. not sure there'll be an occaisioni need to get that blasted for so ill wait for an evening alone i think haha. or till i fold and get the dome...


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im still a bit scared of mine. not sure there'll be an occaisioni need to get that blasted for so ill wait for an evening alone i think haha. or till i fold and get the dome...


lor wen a good mate visits lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 13, 2011)

hey don hope all is good. just dropping in to let you know i am starting test cuttings on my 4 livers x cherry cheese. 2 of which have viney structure. should be something good in there for sure.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 13, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey don hope all is good. just dropping in to let you know i am starting test cuttings on my 4 livers x cherry cheese. 2 of which have viney structure. should be something good in there for sure.


Hey cool, I have some of those too!

Yo don I think I mentioned that I had flipped them last week, Mon will be day nine. 1 male, 3 females and I think the last is going to be a female as well. They all have cuttngs in the chamber as do the Black Rose and crosses. No recent pics but I can take some tomorrow, should be a slow week : !)

Have a good one my friend!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> lor wen a good mate visits lol


 aye, i have a couple of friends that can handle getting that FUBAR lol


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey don hope all is good. just dropping in to let you know i am starting test cuttings on my 4 livers x cherry cheese. 2 of which have viney structure. should be something good in there for sure.


 kool bro hope you get some good from them, the viney ones will hopefully be a livers lean. in hindsight i reckon theres a lot better cherry flavour strains to work with. The cherry ak47 or cherry bomb


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey cool, I have some of those too!
> Yo don I think I mentioned that I had flipped them last week, Mon will be day nine. 1 male, 3 females and I think the last is going to be a female as well. They all have cuttngs in the chamber as do the Black Rose and crosses. No recent pics but I can take some tomorrow, should be a slow week : !)
> Have a good one my friend!!!!


 sup HC bro, woooooot starts to get exciting soon eh sounds like a a good ratio m/f no sausage fest at the cave  have you thawed out any yet ?

update in a lil while. gotta drag my arse to work. -2 this morning im in no hurry believe me haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2011)

update...

vag area





grape ape/ purple sensi star/ livers x cc





preggo qrazytrain





Panama: still howing no sign of slowing down 





livers buckling under the weight 





livers





psycho killer





psycho killer





psycho killer





psycho killer





black erl of doom....


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 14, 2011)

Killer looking crop, how long till harvest?


cof


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 14, 2011)

Well Don Don. Love the Livers, "buckeling under the weight...LOL"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Killer looking crop, how long till harvest?
> 
> cof


 cheers COF i have no idea i lost all my records  i think the livers is due friday or sat. the psycho killers cant be much more than a week or so after that i hope. 


Hemlock said:


> Well Don Don. Love the Livers, "buckeling under the weight...LOL"


 hahah im waiting for the backlash of 'You should get a fan in there' comments


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Don, I got the picture of your bong.. thanks.. very nice.. I have a Grafix clear glass bong thats kinda similar but it does not have the ice catcher or the ash catcher... Man you must have been soooo stoned.hahhaha. those 2 jars in the picture ARE EMPTY!!! i bet if i were in the room id get stoned from just a contact buzz 
just caught up on the update...killer nice... AWESOME GARDEN!!!!!.. man those livers are HUGE WEiGHT!!! looks like a HUGE YIELD!!!!!!whats that black thingy in the glass? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2011)

sup Doc! im good thanks! hows you? shtoooned?

bongo is nice n smooth now it was ok before kind of a tool of necessity now its a ting of pleasure. hahah yeah the jars are empty at the moment. except my prcy stash jars which are dangerously low too  i just cant stop toking my favourites haha as for the panama there wasnt much more than the last bit i wrote im still humming and haa'ing over whether to let her go and see if she'll ever finish or just cut loses and chop. i could do with the smoke...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2011)

YOOOO don, no wakey bakey this morn.. stupid daylight savings time made me fuc up my alarm and woke up late...barely enough time to get some pictures of my girl to post up later... that Pamama is lookin sooo fine....i dont know what i would do in your situation. CAn you take a little off and leave the rest to mature a bit more? How long has she been alive now?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 14, 2011)

Another WOW show from Donny again! I can see what you mean by the Lean on the Livers man! Have to get some rope i think! Chains mabe or both lol. The Psyco is Killer for sure dude, and looking like the re-veg Doggie in the corner is coming back fine! In all the Pic's speak more than a stoned mind like mine could anyway lol.

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> YOOOO don, no wakey bakey this morn.. stupid daylight savings time made me fuc up my alarm and woke up late...barely enough time to get some pictures of my girl to post up later... that Pamama is lookin sooo fine....i dont know what i would do in your situation. CAn you take a little off and leave the rest to mature a bit more? How long has she been alive now?


 damn that sucks  next year they are trying to move our time about 4 hours forward apparently it would save billion in electricity etc carbon emisions. which im all for but im not down with getting up at 4... crazy fools. yeah i was thinking about scrumping another branch of the panama its not short of nice fat branches haha i think i will do that...again....... today is 6 months to the day shes been in 12/12 


Cindyguygrower said:


> Another WOW show from Donny again! I can see what you mean by the Lean on the Livers man! Have to get some rope i think! Chains mabe or both lol. The Psyco is Killer for sure dude, and looking like the re-veg Doggie in the corner is coming back fine! In all the Pic's speak more than a stoned mind like mine could anyway lol.
> cindy


 thank cinders!! aye everything is bobbing along just nicely. im going to be taking the new growth off the DOG and taking some snips off the livers and co, i need to get a smaller heated prop or a bigger veg area...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2011)

Don, I think its really wonderful that Panama has been alive that long.!!!!!!!! you should be very proud of yourself for this amazing accomplishment!!!!!!!! Happy 6 month Birthday PR!!!!!!!!!!!!! your beautiful!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 14, 2011)

You shoulg get a couple decent snip's from it soon, well worth the re-veg, i didnt know it was the one with the Purp through her, but out the two either or was better than popping more beans, Nice saviour man  My Dog is still a pup, but holding it as tight as anything! WoooF


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Don, I think its really wonderful that Panama has been alive that long.!!!!!!!! you should be very proud of yourself for this amazing accomplishment!!!!!!!! Happy 6 month Birthday PR!!!!!!!!!!!!! your beautiful!


 hahah its been a test of will believe you me Dr especially after a tester branch. she is a beauty, i was worried about the structure of the bud being a bit wispy but i nudged the main cola this morning and it seems pretty solid.


Cindyguygrower said:


> You shoulg get a couple decent snip's from it soon, well worth the re-veg, i didnt know it was the one with the Purp through her, but out the two either or was better than popping more beans, Nice saviour man  My Dog is still a pup, but holding it as tight as anything! WoooF


 aye id cry if i lost it now man, ive not smoked anything that strong. some night night smoke


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 14, 2011)

don sort ur vag out lmao  hahaha only messing  looking smashing as always bro  loving the gangsta lean on the livers lmao


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> update...
> 
> vag area
> 
> ...



I wouldnt mind a tent like that !! Nice lot DGT .. some killer buds there. How long you had that panama flowering? 6mths!! That must be dank for you to wait that long.
You got a list of your creations?


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup Doc! im good thanks! hows you? shtoooned?
> 
> bongo is nice n smooth now it was ok before kind of a tool of necessity now its a ting of pleasure. hahah yeah the jars are empty at the moment. except my prcy stash jars which are dangerously low too  i just cant stop toking my favourites haha as for the panama there wasnt much more than the last bit i wrote im still humming and haa'ing over whether to let her go and see if she'll ever finish or just cut loses and chop. i could do with the smoke...


chop it for the love of all thats good in the world put us all out of our missery lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 14, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> You shoulg get a couple decent snip's from it soon, well worth the re-veg, i didnt know it was the one with the Purp through her, but out the two either or was better than popping more beans, Nice saviour man  My Dog is still a pup, but holding it as tight as anything! WoooF[/QUOT
> 
> Haha my puppy DOG is still a baby! Healthy yins they are, doing just fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 14, 2011)

Don how longs the beast livers got left???

*






Nice update bro lookin sweet!!
*


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2011)

just too funny Fred....



mr west said:


> chop it for the love of all thats good in the world put us all out of our missery lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> don sort ur vag out lmao  hahaha only messing  looking smashing as always bro  loving the gangsta lean on the livers lmao


 i know i know the grannies been smashed reet out  muchos grassyarse


dr green dre said:


> I wouldnt mind a tent like that !! Nice lot DGT .. some killer buds there. How long you had that panama flowering? 6mths!! That must be dank for you to wait that long.
> You got a list of your creations?


 everyone could do with a tent like that better than a lodger for sure...the list of my creations is pretty small haha

i did a cherry cheese back cross and a livers x cherry cheese. im currently growing out the pyscho killers which i spluffed with a maleof the same run. and ive put cheeesequake to the qrazy trains and the ak48. i think if i remember rightly i put the psycho killer male to the panama too but was unsure it took. 


mr west said:


> chop it for the love of all thats good in the world put us all out of our missery lol


 dont talk to me about misery..... was at a pub quizz last night it was fuckin rock lad honestly speciality round was stephen king the whole bloody thing was a right misery. was far too wrecked to compete. 


Highlanders cave said:


> Cindyguygrower said:
> 
> 
> > You shoulg get a couple decent snip's from it soon, well worth the re-veg, i didnt know it was the one with the Purp through her, but out the two either or was better than popping more beans, Nice saviour man  My Dog is still a pup, but holding it as tight as anything! WoooF
> ...


 sheeeeeeet man i havent a scooby doo all i know is its friggin dank bro! 100% keeper im looking forward to smoking her again.


PUKKA BUD said:


> Don how longs the beast livers got left???
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 the pic is panama and gofd knows how long left. livers is due out this weekend, tho i spluffed the psycho killer male i had to it so it may get a little longer for the beans to develop


DST said:


> just too funny Fred....


trying to reverse psychologise me eh!  tester coming down in a minute. ill take her when i take the next round i reckon.


----------



## ghb (Mar 15, 2011)

that panama red will never finish mate, i think it will eventually all join up to make one ridiculous bud. looking forward to seeing it lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2011)

no i dont think it will finish anytime soon. its got a week to 2 and its coming down regardless.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 15, 2011)

I could make her finish....there's an old farmers trick if your interested. Works with tomatoes but to be honest it's still only in the theory stage with weed. Tried to talk Agent into doing it with her plant that wouldn't finish but she didn't have the heart, but if your taking it down anyways and you want to give it a shot....With a tomatoe plant you would take your shovel and make a semi circle around the plant, chopping half of the roots. With a pot plant I would take a long knife and make about 4 cuts until you have severed half of the roots. If she thinks that the end is near, she will finish


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2011)

!?!?!? hmmmm it goes against my very sensibilities lol. worth a shot man thanks! ill chiv her reet good  need to have a move round in the tent anyway


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2011)

wow, i love looking at your Panama, one day I will grow her!!!! and smoke her up just like Jeorge Cervantes did.. in a big fat joint... rolled DST style.
Shes so fat and voluptous!!! a whole lotta rosie..lol.. 
I listen to my new CD everyday now... Harley Poe.. I dig the artwork to.... you have this CD?
Are you into Zappa, they remind me of a combo of Zappa and Punk.
ARE YOU HIGH?
View attachment 1495125View attachment 1495126


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> !?!?!? hmmmm it goes against my very sensibilities lol. worth a shot man thanks! ill chiv her reet good  need to have a move round in the tent anyway


u thought of that ripen? http://www.head-nature.com/04413 thats got a lot of info on it but i'm sure u can get it local 

i think the tobbaco industry use it, i have done right at the end before once and it didnt taste of anything bad, couldnt tell i used it type thing. could kinda recomend it i was convinced it did a little something. dont think its dead expencive, could be worth having a look at a small bottle? just a thought mate


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> !?!?!? hmmmm it goes against my very sensibilities lol. worth a shot man thanks! ill chiv her reet good  need to have a move round in the tent anyway


 You sure you can move in said tent ?? lol. Loving the Pannama man  Sound's like some lovley bean's coming too bro!(i love babie's me! lol) My stud Deep Killer is coming into bloom now, i will need to get a Pic. up to ask how long you reckon its got till viable? I'm sure DST said from last Pic. 4 week's or so but I'll get a shot of it up with my next up-date and give you a shout man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow, i love looking at your Panama, one day I will grow her!!!! and smoke her up just like Jeorge Cervantes did.. in a big fat joint... rolled DST style.
> Shes so fat and voluptous!!! a whole lotta rosie..lol..
> I listen to my new CD everyday now... Harley Poe.. I dig the artwork to.... you have this CD?
> Are you into Zappa, they remind me of a combo of Zappa and Punk.
> ...


 It pained me to do it but i stabbed her root system this morning, didnt feel right at all  but hope fully she'll turn a corner now. she got her first feed of ripen today so hopefully the countdown has started...RE: harley poe, I have a digital copy from the bandcamp site, and one of my mates is big into writing comics n stuff and is actually working with the lead singer at the moment!!! says he's a kool cat to talk with. im not a big zappa fan tbh. today i got on the comp and found out nate dogg is dead. gutted. 
[youtube]bYrmop7g2cU2[/youtube] best voice in hip hop.


las fingerez said:


> u thought of that ripen? http://www.head-nature.com/04413 thats got a lot of info on it but i'm sure u can get it local
> i think the tobbaco industry use it, i have done right at the end before once and it didnt taste of anything bad, couldnt tell i used it type thing. could kinda recomend it i was convinced it did a little something. dont think its dead expencive, could be worth having a look at a small bottle? just a thought mate


 hahah funnily enough i just bought a bottle, girls got their first feed this morning, anyone know, should i be using just this ripen on its own? bottle was pretty minimal info wise. 


Cindyguygrower said:


> You sure you can move in said tent ?? lol. Loving the Pannama man  Sound's like some lovley bean's coming too bro!(i love babie's me! lol) My stud Deep Killer is coming into bloom now, i will need to get a Pic. up to ask how long you reckon its got till viable? I'm sure DST said from last Pic. 4 week's or so but I'll get a shot of it up with my next up-date and give you a shout man!


 hahah yeah theres plenty of room in there to my shame  i can see the floor  i had a look at the branch of livers i spluffed on and cant really see loads of beans, think ill have another go on a new livers cut i flipped 2 weeks back. there should be some in there maybe just hiding. 

yeah need a pic to tell really man males kinda take their own sweet time to pop a nutsack. ive been checking out my 2 qrazy trains. one plant has 2 branches i purposefully spluffed on the other plant looks chocka block full of beans  im not 100% tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

can you guys ee the video? for some reason it just shows as a white box for me in chrome anf firefox?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 16, 2011)

just a white box for me too m8?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;1plPyJdXKIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1plPyJdXKIY[/video]

apparently the code has changed for embedding vids its now this [video=youtube;1plPyJdXKIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1plPyJdXKIY[/video*]
< without the *


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2011)

Alright bru! You played Edward Scissorhands with that bitch!! It's not like your doing it to a normal plant right?? The beast who would not die lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

hahah yeah i guess so, it still felt weird. breadknifed her right up i did.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 16, 2011)

used that ripen for a while i use it on its own no other nutes, good stuff i found and pretty cheap.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

kool thanks man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah yeah i guess so, it still felt weird. breadknifed her right up i did.


Someone had to try it ; !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

hahah bout time i was the guinea pig for somethin  i might just OD her on gravity tonight then flush for a good week n a bit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2011)

few more snaps, 






preggo qrazy train





livers getting a purp tinge on





panama


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 17, 2011)

ripen = on its own all the way till the end of flush, well i did as recomended by my mate.

RIP the big DOGG  sad day for hip hop yesterday, i'm sure Nate was the 1st real singer i heard in hip hop, singing gangsta shit with a soulful voice, it really worked...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2011)

yeah im just going to give the panama/ psycho killers/ livers just ripen for about another week

yeah nate will be sorely missed, hes been out the game had a few strokes and basically couldnt sing anymore. tragic really.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Don,Happy ST Patricks day!!!!!! that sucks about Nate Dog RIP.. the song you posted is one of my favorites...with WArren G classic...
That took a lot of guts to do that to your Panama, mucho respecto, did you hear her scream?lol seeing any immediate reactions?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2011)

happy St Paddies Doc! you out drinking green beer??? I apologised to panama before i did it, almost couldnt look. then animal rage took over and i was stabbing it left right n center.kill bill style..  lights were out when i got home i'll check in the mornin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

no change yet... 

took a branch off it and a branch off one of the psycho killers, boy is that some dank, smells like earthy musky but sweet and lemony. cant wait to get a go of that!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> happy St Paddies Doc! you out drinking green beer??? I apologised to panama before i did it, almost couldnt look. then animal rage took over and i was stabbing it left right n center.kill bill style..  lights were out when i got home i'll check in the mornin


Hey Don, hahahah.. thats nice you talked to Panama before stabbing her.. i think thats sweet!
it must have been like a jekel and hyde moment for you.. owe... I would have loved to have seen a video of the butchering though.hahah, next time maybe? Im really excited to see her in pieces.. you HAVE to show me a picture the ROOT SYSTEM ...i bet its amazing.. maybe an autopsy is in order.. ive never seen a weed plant autopsy with surgical knives and all...hmmmm??? that might be really fasinating!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

dexter style. no probs doc! all in the aid of medical science


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 18, 2011)

just checkin in to see whats up be back l8er to catch up


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 18, 2011)

Pulled the trigger yesterday on the Black Sour Bubble bru  along with the BR...Have a good Saturday my friend, thanks for the good vibes earlier


----------



## ghb (Mar 19, 2011)

how is the structure on the panama bud?, looks a little straggly, 5 month flower time? smoke report as well please.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> just checkin in to see whats up be back l8er to catch up


 sup shish man!?


Highlanders cave said:


> Pulled the trigger yesterday on the Black Sour Bubble bru  along with the BR...Have a good Saturday my friend, thanks for the good vibes earlier


its on now! cant wait to see how they turn out man. likewise buddy have a good weekend!


ghb said:


> how is the structure on the panama bud?, looks a little straggly, 5 month flower time? smoke report as well please.


 typical sativa bud structure really trimming it is going to be a bitch. smoke report of the final flushed article ill do in a couple of weeks once its been jarred a while.

have a good weekend peeps


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2011)

and put the kettle on while you're at it Donny! lol.


ghb said:


> how is the structure on the panama bud?, looks a little straggly, 5 month flower time? smoke report as well please.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2011)

Milk n two all round. Where's the hobknobs...


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Don, hope yer doing well brother. Had a quickie for ya. You ever use an ozone gen, and if so, which one/what was your experience with it? Thanks bro. . .


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2011)

caramel digestives don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey Don, hope yer doing well brother. Had a quickie for ya. You ever use an ozone gen, and if so, which one/what was your experience with it? Thanks bro. . .


 alreet bobo!? i've had better weeks... 

yeah ive used one. ive got the uvonair 1000, great for chopping. keeps the general smell of the op down when i open the tent but i dont use it inline. i havent the space for the meters of ducting needed. long story short i bought one when i had odour escape issues( sounds better than BO eh) didnt solve the issue. a can filter the size of a waste bin and a fan like a jumbo jet did... 


mr west said:


> caramel digestives don?


 ooooh tempter you are  good dunkers them.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet bobo!? i've had better weeks...
> 
> yeah ive used one. ive got the uvonair 1000, great for chopping. keeps the general smell of the op down when i open the tent but i dont use it inline. i havent the space for the meters of ducting needed. long story short i bought one when i had odour escape issues( sounds better than BO eh) didnt solve the issue. a can filter the size of a waste bin and a fan like a jumbo jet did...


Well hope next week is better for ya. Thanks for the response. I've got a can filter in there right now with an inline fan-- problem is, the fan has leaks in it, which I'm sure is pulling in unfiltered air. I can't do the repair right now, so I'm just trying to figure out a quick fix, like an inline coronal discharge unit. We will see. . . thnx again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2011)

gaffa tape?


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2011)

just like the force, gaffa tape has a dark side and a light side and holds the univers together


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2011)

How's it going Don brudder.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 21, 2011)

DST said:


> and put the kettle on while you're at it Donny! lol.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> Milk n two all round. Where's the hobknobs...





mr west said:


> caramel digestives don?


hmmm got my tea and joint but better not have a cookie this early i still wanna remember at least half of the day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> just like the force, gaffa tape has a dark side and a light side and holds the univers together


 ive seen people stuck to caravan roofs before. and a couple of chicks in gaffa tape bikinis at a party, that was interesting! 


Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going Don brudder.


 kanny man, just gettin by 1 day at a time. lookin forward to cropping this week. still gutted bout the toon losing 4-0 to a team at the arse end of the table but hey ho whats new  hope your grand fella!


las fingerez said:


> hmmm got my tea and joint but better not have a cookie this early i still wanna remember at least half of the day


 hahah aye its a write off eating gear. im torn, i really want to make some lemony butter but i really want some lemony hash too. hash is more profitable... as ill just eat the butter and get fatter. think hash it is maybe ill devote 1 plant and do a half a tub of lurpak instead of 2


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 21, 2011)

Morrisons, The best belgian triple chocolate cookies, nuff said


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2011)

if you ever get the chance to go to Brugge, there is a little choclatier just around the corner from the main square, its the mother who runs the shop and the son who makes the chocolate....I have never creamed myself so much as with this stuff. Yummy chocolate covered buscuits.....triple choc cookies sound the bomb. We have the shittest biscuits in the world in Holland!!! apart from stroopwaffels, and chocolate covered stroopwaffels!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

i know im a fatty but how come invariably as soon as there's nee nugs on the page were talking cakes and biccy's lol. 

i was thinking about chocolate with cannabutter in to half dip the cookies in when their done. like a moth to a flame.....


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 21, 2011)

is lurpac butter or marge? i read 80% minimum butter fats u need, the asda standard has the same as anchor butter


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

aye lurpak is full fat butter. i was looking at ghee, like the indian takeaways use supposed to be higher fat content.


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2011)

Ghee's the ticket, Don as I keep trying to tell everyone, CLARIFY the butter = Ghee = GETS YOU MORE MASH UP!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye lurpak is full fat butter. i was looking at ghee, like the indian takeaways use supposed to be higher fat content.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

yeah know what you mean, i was talkin to a lad on here akgrown, has his own company selling edibles about the ghee n he said it wast the best to use but for the life of me i cant remember why, think it was the taste in certain things. ill check n holla back


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

da man dem said 



akgrown said:


> well, ghee is not claryified butter, well it is but a classic ghee is the clarified milk fat from a cow then left to ferment for 24 hrs in a warm place i.e above the oven etc... I do not nessecaryly say to use clarified butter but you can, there is NOT a higher fat content but, just no milk solids. I actually like reg butter as the milk solids impart and extra richness to the dessert in question.


you guys should check out his thread man makes all kind grade A medibles https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/203097-aks-cannabis-cookbook.html


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2011)

Mmmmn I beg to differ, ghee is clarified butter, I quote from Pat Chapmans Curry Bible(founder of the Curry Club):

_"Ghee is clarified butter, which is very easy to make and gives a distinctive and delicious taste."_

_1 Place the butter blocks whole into a non stick pan. Melt on low heat_
_2 When completed melted, raise the heat very slightly. Ensure it does not smoke or burn but do not stir. Leave to cook for about 1 hour. The impurities will sink to the bottom and float to the top. Carefully skim off the floating sediment with a slotted spoon, but do not touch the bottom._
_3 Turn off the heat and allow the ghee to cool. Then sieve it through kitchen paper or muslin into an airtight storage jar. When it cools it solidifies, although it is quite soft. It should be bright pale lemon colour and it smells like toffee._

I don't want to say I know it all, but using ghee/clarified butter is something I have been told do do by a guy who has been cooking for 40 years with cannabis.
akgrown states there is NOT a higher fat content. But percentage wise there surely is due to the fact there are less impurities in ghee due to the removal of milk fats, allowing your product to bind to a higher percentage of fat (logically that's how I would see it, I could be wrong)

I will continue to use ghee and tell people to continue to use it as the edibles I have had made with ghee/clarified butter have always knocked my socks off.

I could also argue that due to the toffee flavour imparted from ghee there is still that richness inlcuded in your edible.

Why doi I feel in such an argumentative mood today....best stay clear of the internet, lol




Don Gin and Ton said:


> da man dem said
> 
> 
> 
> you guys should check out his thread man makes all kind grade A medibles https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/203097-aks-cannabis-cookbook.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

hahaha chefs are always passionately argumentative about food. i am and im just a home cook. im going to have a go with ghee next time regardless. man its ne wonder your peeps said your edibles were knockout with half a tigers pounce of hash in the mix you looper. thats a strap yourself in job! nice styles bro.


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2011)

well I split the mix, so the brownies only had a 1/4, I still got 50gram of the butter left....but it was a strap yourself in ride. Just give the ghee a try and see what you think....I doubt you'll be disappointed, lol.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha chefs are always passionately argumentative about food. i am and im just a home cook. im going to have a go with ghee next time regardless. man its ne wonder your peeps said your edibles were knockout with half a tigers pounce of hash in the mix you looper. thats a strap yourself in job! nice styles bro.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Mmmmn I beg to differ, ghee is clarified butter, I quote from Pat Chapmans Curry Bible(founder of the Curry Club):
> 
> _"Ghee is clarified butter, which is very easy to make and gives a distinctive and delicious taste."_
> 
> ...


so u go through the ghee/clarifing process 1st then add ur trim, instead of just waiting for the butter to melt then chucking ur trim in?

edit - so u make the canna butter out of the clarified butter?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

i shall do D!

took one of the psycho killers down last night and the livers bush. god damn i love the livers. sadly what i thought were just naners late in bloom had a few beans in the buds  then again tho i have had a male in the tent for a while so who knows, its not the one i spluffed so i think it is a herm sadly. 

that ripen stuff i basically a weaker version of gravity from what i can tell. it makes the plant look like its done but it clearly isnt if you go by trichs. close enough tho still going to be bangin smoke even with the odd bean. 

few snaps





pk




pk




livers-now thats burnt sambo!











also tried the oil properly last night with me mate fat dave, i let him roll. first mistake he was smearing the stuff using the small end of a teaspoon in about a half inch stripe down a king skin when he tore a hole in it. so we perserveedered and put a jakes worth in about 2 inches of joint. 2nd mistake... was absolutely smashed. felt like i was being pulled in and out towards the telly from the chair. taste wasnt as ace as we were expecting. deffo did the job and then some. as my boss would say ' do ya think you used enough dynamite there butch'.

on another surprising note we weighed in what was in the jar againt an empty jar, there was 8.1 grams of oil. now i was stunned as i used about a farmers daughter of weed to make it? and some kief but not more than maybe a gram.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 22, 2011)

the ghee is fairly cheap online im gonna grab some methinks for my next batch of butter. http://www.spicesofindia.co.uk/acatalog/Khanum-Pure-Butter-Ghee.html#aOGH001_2dp


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2011)

Correct Las, clarify the butter...then add the trim or whatever you decide on. If you do your own clarified butter, just buy the cheapest unsalted butter you can find....



las fingerez said:


> so u go through the ghee/clarifing process 1st then add ur trim, instead of just waiting for the butter to melt then chucking ur trim in?
> 
> edit - so u make the canna butter out of the clarified butter?



Don, wasn't sure if you meant the Livers had herm'd or the Pyscho Killer?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

have you not got a local indian foodstore? ive got umpteen but then i live in an asian community.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Correct Las, clarify the butter...then add the trim or whatever you decide on. If you do your own clarified butter, just buy the cheapest unsalted butter you can find....
> Don, wasn't sure if you meant the Livers had herm'd or the Pyscho Killer?


out of interest why not the salted stuff D?

the psycho killer hermed man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 22, 2011)

That Livers looks real nice Don, wait till you have some of that cured, huh lol. Let me see if I can rep you for shot of Fat Dave peeing : !)


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> out of interest why not the salted stuff D?
> 
> the psycho killer hermed man


I don't know to be honest, just what the old geez told me. It took me about 6 months and him actually visiting me in Holland from Scotland to find out he used clarified butter...I will ask and see if I can get a reply this year for you, haha. I would assume it has to do with providing as high percentage of fat as possible. Sodium Chloride of the salt perhaps does something detrimental?!?!?! Good Q.

I also had a few random seeds in my PK, but nothing that couldn't be attributed to spluff chucking, lol.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 22, 2011)

i would have thought it had alot to do with the high fat content? 

lovely pics and yeah the livers i see what ya mean just a lil more burned than mine, still i got plenty of time to nuke her lol nar she just having water most feeds now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That Livers looks real nice Don, wait till you have some of that cured, huh lol. Let me see if I can rep you for shot of Fat Dave peeing : !)


 the beauty of the livers hc, is that striaght off the bat dried it tastes lush. obviously curing it improves but you really can load a bong straight away when its dry and have no complaints! and fat dave better not be pissing in my dining room i tell you!!!


DST said:


> I don't know to be honest, just what the old geez told me. It took me about 6 months and him actually visiting me in Holland from Scotland to find out he used clarified butter...I will ask and see if I can get a reply this year for you, haha. I would assume it has to do with providing as high percentage of fat as possible. Sodium Chloride of the salt perhaps does something detrimental?!?!?! Good Q.
> I also had a few random seeds in my PK, but nothing that couldn't be attributed to spluff chucking, lol.


 kool man! id be interested to find out. yeah im not 100% its hermed or just had a spluffing but the beans were undeveloped so im edging toward the herm as the ones i purposefully spluffed are like apple pips.


sambo020482 said:


> i would have thought it had alot to do with the high fat content?
> lovely pics and yeah the livers i see what ya mean just a lil more burned than mine, still i got plenty of time to nuke her lol nar she just having water most feeds now.


 aye just a touch singed but she dont mind. anyway you gots to keep yo bitches in check. i make her indoors sit on the hob when she's been bad.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ghee is sold in most local supermarkets, i defo know Tesco do it round here


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2011)

have u weighed two empty jars to see how closely they weigh? I use ice cream tubs for weighing my bud and tho they look the same can be up to 10g heavier.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

aye i put exactly the same jar on and then pressed reset it was exactly 8.1


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 22, 2011)

Thats a cracker Don, what is it? My comp don't show the pics in order i have to click on the thumbnails ffs


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 23, 2011)

How's it fella. look's like your still doing your thing  Think i need a day off, cant be arsed anymore, want to go home and play on mu computer  lol
Catch you soon Sir.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> Thats a cracker Don, what is it? My comp don't show the pics in order i have to click on the thumbnails ffs


 thats westy's creation the psycho killer, and its seriously lush. gave it a good road test smoke last night. its a tasty number alreet


Cindyguygrower said:


> How's it fella. look's like your still doing your thing  Think i need a day off, cant be arsed anymore, want to go home and play on mu computer  lol
> Catch you soon Sir.


 alreet cinders, am kanny man just plodding along, got what looks to be a nice weight coming in from the PK / livers and more to come down thursday which reminds me i need a tub of ona... chin up man itll soon be 5 bells!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2011)

bit of frost and a very pregnant ak48


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 24, 2011)

Kool, who's the father?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2011)

TGA cheesequake

*Sex :* Regular
*Type :* Indica / Sativa, Mostly indica
*Flowering :* Photoperiod
*Genetics :* Hybrid- Cheese X Urkle X Space Queen
*Flowering Time :* Medium, Long
*Outdoor Harvest :* 8-9 weeks
*Height :* Medium, Tall
*THC Level : * 
*Characteristics :* High type-Head tingling initial buzz followed by energetic body stone


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2011)

She's well up the duff mate, good shooting skills.


----------



## ghb (Mar 25, 2011)

good luck naming that one mate!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh yeah she's brimming Haha. Good to have a decent stash again, been time!

I'll probably name it when I've toked on it.


----------



## ghb (Mar 25, 2011)

sensible idea, call it what the hell you like, you made it, hope its a goodun!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

i might ask my girl and just call it the first thing she says haha then again you cant name a weed ugghhh it stinks. or can you?  

update inbound.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

YEAAAH TFI FRIDAY

[youtube]6sQ3K5GjsSs[/youtube]

psycho killer full of F2's






























the panama, even choppin her roots didnt finish her up. the ripen didnt even turn all the hairs. FREAK...











[youtube]1wxNc4JeFhk[/youtube]

have a good weekend all, I'm damn well sure i'm going to!


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Donny, nice pics. Bloody PK looks lush mate. How's it smelling. The two phenos I got, one with super lemon smell, the other more of a cheesey whiff to it. The one with the cheesey whiff is the more complex one imo...plus it mashes you of your face, lol. Thankfully I have a lot of F2's of that as well.

Peace and have a great weekend...is that you jailbaiting Dave up again? lol

DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 25, 2011)

Sheeeeeeet man, I should have started on your thread this morning. Awsesome pics awesome plants looks like the start of a great weekend! Hey with a pure sativa you want the trics to still be clear, forgot to mention that to ya. My favorite smoke right now is the Highland Mexican x BB and that was very much a sativa

Looks like some of those girls will be a breeze to trim, shit your prolly done already


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Donny, nice pics. Bloody PK looks lush mate. How's it smelling. The two phenos I got, one with super lemon smell, the other more of a cheesey whiff to it. The one with the cheesey whiff is the more complex one imo...plus it mashes you of your face, lol. Thankfully I have a lot of F2's of that as well.
> 
> Peace and have a great weekend...is that you jailbaiting Dave up again? lol
> 
> DST


 cheers D man, yeah the pk smells gorgeous man, theres a couple of them are like lemon pledge the other 2 are musky cheesey funk, nicely balance of musk and sweet lemony. and yeah deffo a face masher haaha 

no thats not dave........... thats errr dafyth

have a good one all! sun is beaming today. cant wait to be sipping that first frosty one ith a doob at the pube.... SHIZER just realised ive left me gear at home  ballache

went in to check the girls this morning to find the exhaust duct had come unstuck, temp was at 32.3! pleased i looked in or it could have been a disaster. 


Highlanders cave said:


> Sheeeeeeet man, I should have started on your thread this morning. Awsesome pics awesome plants looks like the start of a great weekend! Hey with a pure sativa you want the trics to still be clear, forgot to mention that to ya. My favorite smoke right now is the Highland Mexican x BB and that was very much a sativa
> 
> Looks like some of those girls will be a breeze to trim, shit your prolly done already


sup buddy!? yeah they were nice n easy to rip through, still took a good few hours tho few drinks a cheeky charlie sheen here n there. still another PK to go that wasnt quite ready. 

yeah i dont want my nice up sativa high brought down by ambers eh! man i love that stuff its so moreish. 

have a great one HC


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 25, 2011)

holy shit batman  wow smashing it as always bro  is that the end for the panamar then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks man! she is no more!!! hanging up on some nylon from the tent roof. looks massive but the wispy buds will shrink down to nowt i can feel it.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 25, 2011)

Alright guy! Are you on for a quick couple Q's lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 27, 2011)

Lookin good Don mate!! Have you tried any of the panamar yet?, i want to no what the high's like off it!! how long in flower was it???


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 27, 2011)

Look like things gettin a bit hot over there Don. Trust you are safe Bro.


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2011)

FAT head>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 27, 2011)

Now that's Rab. C If i ever saw him lmao


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 27, 2011)

So, ive got a pup in the prop. getting set for the scrog off lol. This should be a giggle. A handfull of cola's like westy's there would prob. do i think lol. I trust you'r good mate 

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright guy! Are you on for a quick couple Q's lol


 was briefly fella


PUKKA BUD said:


> Lookin good Don mate!! Have you tried any of the panamar yet?, i want to no what the high's like off it!! how long in flower was it???


 cheers fella aye the highs all up no body to it. Cracking daytime smoke... cracking anytime really


Hemlock said:


> Look like things gettin a bit hot over there Don. Trust you are safe Bro.


 Just a bit of civil unrest. Doubt it'll change owt mate. Never know your luck tho seems to be working for a lot of countries


mr west said:


> FAT head>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


 Lmao


Cindyguygrower said:


> Now that's Rab. C If i ever saw him lmao


 he actually came to a pirate/zombie fancy dress party as rab c. It was mint he was hanging out a car window shouting at passers by seeee yew ya wee shite....


Cindyguygrower said:


> So, ive got a pup in the prop. getting set for the scrog off lol. This should be a giggle. A handfull of cola's like westy's there would prob. do i think lol. I trust you'r good mate
> cindy


 Aye I'm kanny. Suns beaming dopes hanging. Bout to hit a bong n do some chores in the garden. Looked this morning, found Half a dozen males... purpose sensi, grape ape & avalon. Thinking grape dog kush.

Enjoy Sunday peeps!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey mornin' Donnie. What's this Avalon you speak of? Not the Avalon Widow, is it? Enjoy the sun, son!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi bobo, no its just straight avalon as far as I know, fast finisher but I reckon its for the bin.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 27, 2011)

Don Don Don.....what have I been missin!!? hate to bring it up ..but hows Mother!?..


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 27, 2011)

Ahhh, gotcha. I figured it wasn't, but haven't heard much talk 'bout the Avalon, so I figured what the hell. My brother in law grew some avalon widow that was wicked. The buds were smaller than the Widow, but they slapped you around a bit, with slightly better flavor imo too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2011)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> Don Don Don.....what have I been missin!!? hate to bring it up ..but hows Mother!?..


 hey hey man hows things round the other side of the big marble? mother? 


Bobotrank said:


> Ahhh, gotcha. I figured it wasn't, but haven't heard much talk 'bout the Avalon, so I figured what the hell. My brother in law grew some avalon widow that was wicked. The buds were smaller than the Widow, but they slapped you around a bit, with slightly better flavor imo too.


 this is it: http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/next-generation-avalon looks kanny i might let it finish out...


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 27, 2011)

goin alright!! got flooded and the house had bout 4 inches of standin water in it!!so been busy redoin floors and all the fun stuff that comes with natural disasters!......las time i was on she had been havin mini strokes...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2011)

guess in the grand scheme thats getting off very lightly, glad your ok man. my mother is a law unto herself. still smoking but going to the free keep fit group run by the army lot that do free drill instructions round the park. nutter she is.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 27, 2011)

good to hear!! she"s prolly better shape than me! haha!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2011)

and me no doubt!!!! well ish...


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 27, 2011)

dont 4get boys its mothers day on the 3rd of april im off to see my mum in london love her alot sorry don bit pissed m8 lol shes a cool old girl me mum even brought me some seeds for xmas lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2011)

its all good bro, haha i asked my mam what she wanted to do/ present and she just said she wasnt bothered. bloody women eh..... think we'll go out for a meal or ill cook for the fam. mines a cracker, she teaches kids in a remand centre, id rather she didnt teach little shites cookery tho, i wouldnt give them a pencil let alone a knife.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2011)

Crimey, Mums Day is this Sun?? I thought it was in May lol. So in the spring if we set our clocks forward an hour and yall over there set them back an hour...how far apart are we now, like 3 hrs? 730 here now

How ya doing Donny my friend. This could be my last week off from my winter vaca, it's getting to be that time ; !) Kool though, I had a chance to get things really rocking here in the cave...pipeline is running full speed, thinking about doing an entire run of just headstash stuff soon. I need to look in my journal and check some dates but the L x CC are at 3 weeks, the Black Rose and the Black Sour Bubble are coming up on 1.5 weeks so its a bout time to put the BR male in. I have one BR clone (the other didn't take) and I just put 2 more cuttings in the chamber last week so hopefully I will end up with 3 good clones. Haven't heard from Kikki since she harvested her shit a few weeks ago soo...I do have one promised to COF though  . Other breeding projects this year... the males I have going besides the BR are a BSB and 2 Casey phenos, hoping for a male Romulan out of the three plants I have also a male DOG

Found some real nice kief that I made last week and then forgot about, so I plan on seeing how stoned I can get on it this morning lol, making some hash this eve. 

Catch ya later brudder!


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2011)

Male DOG's don't exist HC, well if they do, I am not sure how. (if they did I would be a happy man at the moment)

Let me see, the time zone is 6 hours behind Europe, 5 hours behind the UK.

Nice find on the kief!

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2011)

hey HC buddy, been a mad busy weekend and still is now aint been round the doors to have a peek but hopefully this after ill get a catch up. had a strange thing happen yesterday i opened a bag of coco to put some recycled stuff in and lo n behold there was a happy healthy little seedling!?!? no idea where or what it is, and i like it haha.

good drills getting everything up to max velocity. aint no moss on that rollin stoner  cant believe you got a stud DOG you lucky devil. this seedrun should be killer. ive got males coming out me ears at the minute, i noticed the grape ape just starting to pop so out he came. think ill put a bit to the livers and save the rest for a worthy bitch. i bet kiki is out having a whale o a time on the proceeds no doubt! and why not eh. looks like COF's lucky day 

enjoy your kief fella!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2011)

DST said:


> Male DOG's don't exist HC, well if they do, I am not sure how. (if they did I would be a happy man at the moment)
> 
> Let me see, the time zone is 6 hours behind Europe, 5 hours behind the UK.
> 
> ...


 i was wondering how too. maybe it'll be a jaffa?

not had chance to read me emails yet fella will do this eve tho!

ttfn peeps


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2011)

DST said:


> Male DOG's don't exist HC, well if they do, I am not sure how. (if they did I would be a happy man at the moment)
> 
> Let me see, the time zone is 6 hours behind Europe, 5 hours behind the UK.
> 
> ...





Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey HC buddy, been a mad busy weekend and still is now aint been round the doors to have a peek but hopefully this after ill get a catch up. had a strange thing happen yesterday i opened a bag of coco to put some recycled stuff in and lo n behold there was a happy healthy little seedling!?!? no idea where or what it is, and i like it haha.
> 
> good drills getting everything up to max velocity. aint no moss on that rollin stoner  cant believe you got a stud DOG you lucky devil. this seedrun should be killer. ive got males coming out me ears at the minute, i noticed the grape ape just starting to pop so out he came. think ill put a bit to the livers and save the rest for a worthy bitch. i bet kiki is out having a whale o a time on the proceeds no doubt! and why not eh. looks like COF's lucky day
> 
> enjoy your kief fella!


Haha just read my last line...and I blame it on the kief! That should have read something like...I'ma hoping for a dog male lol. 

I know that the uk is 5 hrs fastforward of the east coast. We just set our forward an hour and las said something about just setting them back an hour. So now we are 3 hrs apart? Prolly 4.>>>>>> >>>>>>>>it's a good one this sucker is going to last me all morning puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>

Rockin to the Boss this morning, plenty of dankness in the cave should prolly post some bud pr0n sometime lol


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2011)

HC, no, you guys are still 5 hours behind, and 6 hours behind Europe...the US doesn't change their clocks in different directions to Europe, lol, you guys are also Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## ghb (Mar 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> had a strange thing happen yesterday i opened a bag of coco to put some recycled stuff in and lo n behold there was a happy healthy little seedling!?!? no idea where or what it is, and i like it haha.


i'm always finding them in my pots, i decided to keep one one time as it was healthy looking. it got to be about 6 inches tall and it was quite woody, i convinced myself it was a coconut tree then decided i didn't like coconuts or didn't have the processing plant to shell and process the coco husks to have a sustainable source of coco coir so i binned it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2011)

DST said:


> Male DOG's don't exist HC, well if they do, I am not sure how. (if they did I would be a happy man at the moment)
> 
> Let me see, the time zone is 6 hours behind Europe, 5 hours behind the UK.
> 
> ...





DST said:


> HC, no, you guys are still 5 hours behind, and 6 hours behind Europe...the US doesn't change their clocks in different directions to Europe, lol, you guys are also Northern Hemisphere.


Haha right  Not blaming that one on the shish lol. Where's that pothead that said he set his clocks back last week. Finger was that you ; ?)


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2011)

haha, however it was, at least they didn't sleep in.
Spring - Forward
Winter - Back
Yes, I am an old Granny, lol.


Hey Don,

Nature getting it's way in your grow eh! I love it when one of those seedlings pops up. That's exactly the way nature intended it. Fall out of the bud, land in ground, germinate over winter, then boom! Keep it, it should be a stonking plant.



Highlanders cave said:


> Haha right  Not blaming that one on the shish lol. Where's that pothead that said he set his clocks back last week. Finger was that you ; ?)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2011)

few snaps. 





qrazy train is reet up the duff




much like the ak48 (left) pk right( letting it go to ripen the beans)




new males. plenty of them 




new girls 




i havent opened this bag for about a week!? no idea what it could be but its getting its chance i think its earned it.





little bit yellow but good to go! 

the dog is getting hacked up for snips tonight and thrown into flower again for the crack!


----------



## ghb (Mar 28, 2011)

haha the paint over the index is quality, i heard of a guy getting nicked because of the quality of a photo of his hand he took on a stolen iphone, cops got his prints, i assume that is your game with the paint?.


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2011)

Full fingerprint on RIU...oooh, risky, lol. 

What flavour lads you got there Don?


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2011)

ghb said:


> haha the paint over the index is quality, i heard of a guy getting nicked because of the quality of a photo of his hand he took on a stolen iphone, cops got his prints, i assume that is your game with the paint?.


ahaha, I though exact same thing.....bloody CSI makes us all paranoid. My old dear's gaff was broken in to, they only stole her jewellery, which was bad enough, but they didn't even send anyone round to take prints, exact words from copper "It's not CSI you know!" Condescending prick. Meanwhile, down in Oz, my old man was getting his house broken into (I think my Mum arranged it, lol) They smashed my little brothers piggy bank and took his cash. The oz police only put the piggy bank together and got a print from it. Guy was arrested in a couple of days!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 28, 2011)

cheers for the concern for Kiki007 guys, i've spoken to her on emails and she's is ok just busy with all whats going on, i'm sure some of u know her situation.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2011)

ghb said:


> haha the paint over the index is quality, i heard of a guy getting nicked because of the quality of a photo of his hand he took on a stolen iphone, cops got his prints, i assume that is your game with the paint?.


 yeah i know im not gangster #1 but why tempt fate eh. then again if it came down heavy theres no way i could plead percy. social supply id have to go for. as would most of us no doubt haha


DST said:


> Full fingerprint on RIU...oooh, risky, lol.
> What flavour lads you got there Don?


 avalon / 2 x sensi star x purple / 2 x grape ape. stoked about the sensi star x purps that was a banger thats going through the dog and the livers for sure


DST said:


> ahaha, I though exact same thing.....bloody CSI makes us all paranoid. My old dear's gaff was broken in to, they only stole her jewellery, which was bad enough, but they didn't even send anyone round to take prints, exact words from copper "It's not CSI you know!" Condescending prick. Meanwhile, down in Oz, my old man was getting his house broken into (I think my Mum arranged it, lol) They smashed my little brothers piggy bank and took his cash. The oz police only put the piggy bank together and got a print from it. Guy was arrested in a couple of days!


 thats class coppers putting piggy banks back together lmao. a while back wor lass had her car booted, i was stunned when they said right the forensics mob will be out before teatime. took some crazy gel imprint of this nike air footprint but said unless we get someone in the cells in the next week with the same footprint its a non starter. 


las fingerez said:


> cheers for the concern for Kiki007 guys, i've spoken to her on emails and she's is ok just busy with all whats going on, i'm sure some of u know her situation.


 hmmm not sure what you mean i know she was getting big in the game, i trust nothing untoward has happened?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2011)

DST is not the only one raising the bar around here lol,,,nice job mr gin & tonic!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2011)

man, i have every intention of making this hobby my lifes work. 9-5 is not for me tho sadly needs must n all that


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 28, 2011)

i'll PM ya


----------



## ghb (Mar 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man, i have every intention of making this hobby my lifes work. 9-5 is not for me tho sadly needs must n all that


i'm the same, a job that is cash rich, tax free and very enjoyable, it's a shame that most people would think less of you if you told them you grow pot for a living. fuck them though!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 28, 2011)

empty ur box bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2011)

haha I was waiting for that!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2011)

box is empty peeps. oh and btw peeps that wanted a DOG cut hollaaaa cos i fuckin cant remember shit.


ghb said:


> i'm the same, a job that is cash rich, tax free and very enjoyable, it's a shame that most people would think less of you if you told them you grow pot for a living. fuck them though!


yeah peeps turn their nose up its funny, i was talking to my folks yesterday about wanting to get a little catering van outfit and do the summer festivals make a few grand back each one on an outlay of a few k for the initial startup. think it shocked em seeing as ive been in debt up to my heed for donkeys..... wish i was a bit taller


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 28, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> cheers for the concern for Kiki007 guys, i've spoken to her on emails and she's is ok just busy with all whats going on, i'm sure some of u know her situation.


Was wondering what was up with her, as I know her better half often has to spend extended periods of time in the hospital. positive vibes for kiki and crew.


----------



## ghb (Mar 28, 2011)

idea don!, think i'll be stealing that, getting into festivals without getting searched, you catch my drift, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha I'm too wrecked to deal at festivals. I'm a different beast when I can legitimately start boozin and poppin drugs from wake up. Bestival looks awesome lineup this year. Next to no security. Good crowd and a gorgeous setting. Fancy dress to boot. Always fun fubar. I'm excited bout it already. Birthday treat to me!


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Haha I'm too wrecked to deal at festivals. I'm a different beast when I can legitimately start boozin and poppin drugs from wake up. Bestival looks awesome lineup this year. Next to no security. Good crowd and a gorgeous setting. Fancy dress to boot. Always fun fubar. I'm excited bout it already. Birthday treat to me!


Big Don Rockin on!!!!!!
have fun Man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2011)

fo damn sho!!! i think next year i'm going to get my arse in training and learn to snow board. theres a festival called snowbombing in austria in a ski resort, the line up is non stop awesome. tho i think its the jet set young with money types.... i was going to go and just not ski/board n just have wicked fun raving all week but i think going that far id want to at least have a crack at falling down a mountain.

anyway enough babble... some snaps,





DOG reveg




Almost a shame to cut the tops off this would have been great for the screen off, i put it back in veg just incase the snips dont take, who knows might end up in the screen 




the nugs i left on, dunno if the thc will have degraded like some peeps like to tell you. ill get back to you on that one cos they look like they'll fuck you up to me.





remember the fat panama cola??? just shy of the oz


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2011)

Sweet reveg. Eventually the buds will start to open up Don, the calyxes will form new leaves and then the rest of the bud goes brown and falls off. Smoke it while you can lad. lol.


Don Gin and Ton said:


>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2011)

I lopped them off the plant. on the back of the light as we speak hould be good to burn by tonight maybe, excited I think so


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 29, 2011)

Let us know how the nugs are...make sure your couch is nearby. And I second that on the reveg, nice job plenty of nice shoots. Oz dry on that Red cola? Awesome lol!

Soo...ya want to learn how to snowboard ,huh?? We are going to get your ass out here next fall then. I can see 3 mountains from my place with ski areas on them. And the jet set, nose up in the air rich peeps are on ski's, not boards lol, and there are maybe more boarders on the slopes these days than skiers. It's a way of life here. Where do you think most of those kids who are winning the golds at the olympics are from lol!

Catch ya later : !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2011)

im sure theyll be knock out! they smell just fine! cant wait to see some more DOG colas in my tent, id love to do a full tents worth but id be constantly on mould watch the colas are so dense. 

hahah sounds like board over skiis for me then mate.... i might see if i can get one of those instensive courses at the indoor ski place down in leeds. a far cry from the green mountains   

laters chief!"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Don, so whats the final buzzing smoke report on this sic bud? Was it worth it or not?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 29, 2011)

grrrrr woof woof  good job on the re-veg  that panamar bud is a beast, cant wait for the smoke report


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2011)

hey peeps well i was trying to think of things to say about it then i thought theres gotta be a template for a smoke report. so excuse my stoned brain for taking the easy option!


STANDARD SMOKE REPORT V1.0

================================================== ====================
IDENTIFICATION 
================================================== ====================

Strain: Panama Judge: ME
Breeder: Ace Seeds Grower: yours shtonedly

================================================== ====================
PHYSICAL EXAMINATION
================================================== ====================


1. Visual Appeal: Rate the visual appeal of the buds from 1-10 unappealing-excellent.
6
2. Visible Trichomes: Rate the visible trichome content from 1-10 none-totally covered.
6
3. Use an X to indicate the colors that are present in the trichome heads under magnification or
list the percentages of each color for a more precise report.
Clear[x] Cloudy[ ] Amber[ ] Dark[ ]

4. Mark with X the colors that are present in the buds or for a more
detailed color analysis rate presence on a scale 1-9 light-dark.
Brown[ ] Green[x] Gold[ ] Blue[ ] Grey[ ] White[ ] Red[ ] Rust[ ]
Orange[ ] Purple[ ] Black[ ]

5. Bud density: [5] Rate the bud density from 1-10 airy-dense. For samples that are not in their natural state leave this field blank.

6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud where a one indicates a subtle presence and 9 indicates a pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.

Ammonia[ ] Earthy[ ] Licorice[ ] Peach[ ] Berry[ ] Floral[ ] Mango[ ] 
Pepper[3] Blueberry[ ] Fruit[7 ] Meat[ ] Petroleum[ ] Bubblegum[ ] 
Grape[ ] Melon[ ] Pine[ ] Cedar[ ] Grapefruit[ ] Menthol[ ] Pineapple[ ] 
Cherry[ ] Grass/Hay[ ] Mint[ ] Rotten[ ] Chocolate[ ] Hash[ ] Mold[ ] 
Skunk[ ] Citrus[3] Iron/Rust[ ] Musk[ ] Spice[ ] Coconut[ ] Leather[ ] 
Nutmeg[ ] Strawberry[ ] Coffee[ ] Lemon[8] Orange[ ] Vanilla[ ]

7. Aroma [8] Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. Use freshly crumbled bud for best results.

8. Seed content[1] Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded.

9. Weeks cured[0] If known enter the number of weeks your sample has been cured. If desired repeat SSR after an additional two weeks of curing.

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION COMMENTS: 
================================================== ====================
THE SMOKE TEST
================================================== ====================

Address these questions while smoking.

1. Please use a clean instrument for the evaluation. Enter information below that will identify the instrument as follows:

Water pipe (enter bong, hooka, bubbler etc)[x]
Vaporizer (enter the brand name) [ ]
Pipe (size-type, ie medium-glass) [ ]
Joint (enter brand of papers) [x]
Other (specify):

Water pipe[ ] Vaporizer[ ] Pipe[ ] Joint[ ] Other[ ] 

2. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the taste where a one indicates a subtle presence and a nine indicates a very pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.

Ammonia[ ] Earthy[ ] Licorice[ ] Peach[ ] Berry[ ] Floral[ ] Mango[ ] 
Pepper[3] Blueberry[ ] Fruit[ ] Meat[ ] Petroleum[ ] Bubblegum[ ] Grape[ ] 
Melon[ ] Pine[ ] Cedar[ ] Grapefruit[ ] Menthol[ ] Pineapple[ ] Cherry[ ]
Grass/Hay[ ] Mint[ ] Rotten[ ] Chocolate[ ] Hash[ ] Mold[ ] Skunk[ ] 
Citrus[ ] Iron/Rust[ ] Musk[ ] Spice[1] Coconut[ ] Leather[ ] Nutmeg[ ]
Strawberry[ ] Coffee[ ] Lemon[8] Orange[ ] Vanilla[ ]

If appropriate return to this question after 5-10 minutes and mark
with X any unmarked descriptors for lingering aftertaste.

3. Taste[8] Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious.

4. State of dryness[5] Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal.

5. Smoke ability[7] Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth.

6. Smoke expansion[ ] Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes.

SMOKE TEST COMMENTS: 



================================================== ====================
FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS
================================================== ====================
Address final questions immediately after effects have worn off. 

1. Dosage[2-3] Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects.

2. Effect onset[5] Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper. 

3. Sativa influence[10] Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect.

4. Indica influence[0] Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica influence is best described as a sedative, lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body.

5. Potency[9] Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating.

6. Duration[2] Indicate the number of hours the effects lasted.

7. Tolerance build up[0] Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly.

8. Usability[ ] Rate on a scale of 1-9 where a one indicates the worst time of day to consume this strain and a nine represents the ideal time of day. Leave field(s) blank if you have not yet formed an opinion.
Morning - wake up [7] Day - work [7] Evening - relax [ 6] Night - sleep [ 2]

9. Overall satisfaction [7] Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail.

10.Ability and conditions [10] Rate your overall ability to judge from 1-10 low-high. Consider experience, strain familiarity, atmosphere, current tolerance and most importantly the condition and preparation of the sample.

11.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this 
strain a keeper for long term use. Yes [ ] No [x]

12.Rate the noticeable effects on a scale of 1-9 mild-severe. Take care to use the appropriate column for your response. Delete the existing space when recording your entry to maintain the columns in alignment. In all cases these casual observations should not be construed as medical
advice.

(+) (-) effects

[ ] [2] Appetite 
[ ] [9] Anxiety relief 
[ ] [8] Paranoia relief 
[ ] [8] Sex drive 
[ ] [ 2] Sleep 
[ ] [ 1] Pain relief
[ ] [ 5] Ability to rest or sit still 
[ ] [ 4] Thought process
[ ] [ 4] Speech process 
[ ] [ 6] Imagination/creativity 
[ ] [ 7] Humor perception 
[ ] [ 9] Visual perception
[ ] [ 9] Audio perception 
[ ] [ 7] Taste perception

FINAL COMMENTS:

nice smooth uplifting heady high, good daytime, would be great to take to a gig and dance about with. nice summer afternoon smoke. taste is lemons with a hint of spicey pepper not that classic strong pepper of some hazes. me n the boss smoked a good few bongs over what was needed last night watching the football, we were both zinging, he couldnt come to the shop with me as he couldnt hold a thought for more than a second. we had a curry then some more bongs and that really put me over the top. head was away with the fairies. no ceiling to this stuff just up and up. so much so that im going to have a go and see just how high i can get with it. ive ordered the visine im gonna get super fucked up and go see the footy this weekend.

all told great smoke. not worth the time. think i got a freak. mango haze is the next satty im going to try


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 30, 2011)

Now that's a smoke report man ! Great job cheif.

cindy


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2011)

Was the taste Rotten, or perhaps Chocolate? funny template. lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2011)

awesome smoke report!!!!!! i think it covered just about everything!!
i liked this one the best

*Potency[9] Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating. DEVESTATING!!!!!!!*

it was really cool to see you grow this mighty plant! it was a very challenging undertaking and you should be comendend for all your hard work and all the energy that you invested into her. Not many growers would bother, mucho respecto Don!!!!!!!
I will be looking foward to your next challenging undertaking.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 31, 2011)

Alright Don, just been cheking the re-veg. Dog. Impresive man! Never re-vegged anything other than a certain 'male snip' lol. But looks like another succsess man. The couple nug's left tell the story  So, looks like our Dog snip's will be on course for near on same week!  'Bring it on mucker' j/k, think i might back. out now ive seen your pheno lol.

laters bro

cindy


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright Don, just been cheking the re-veg. Dog. Impresive man! Never re-vegged anything other than a certain 'male snip' lol. But looks like another succsess man. The couple nug's left tell the story  So, looks like our Dog snip's will be on course for near on same week!  'Bring it on mucker' j/k, think i might back. out now ive seen your pheno lol.
> 
> laters bro
> 
> cindy


u not see that massive dog cola that donny grew a little while ago? grrrrrr wooooof woof mate best dog i've seen so far


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Now that's a smoke report man ! Great job cheif.
> cindy


 cheers bro, im quite good with descriptives but id have forgotten to mention half the stuff the template bangs on about...


DST said:


> Was the taste Rotten, or perhaps Chocolate? funny template. lol.


 no not quite rotten fruit definately more sweet with a hint of pepper.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> awesome smoke report!!!!!! i think it covered just about everything!!
> i liked this one the best
> *Potency[9] Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating. DEVESTATING!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


 Ahh amber truly i am just their keeper. i feed them water them and home them they do the magic. perhaps against my better judgement I pollenated a branch with the male psycho killer. got 20 odd beans to play with... could work very well a balance of lemons and lift or it could be a reet fanny on for another 6 months.... smoke was definately impairing to say the least....



Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright Don, just been cheking the re-veg. Dog. Impresive man! Never re-vegged anything other than a certain 'male snip' lol. But looks like another succsess man. The couple nug's left tell the story  So, looks like our Dog snip's will be on course for near on same week!  'Bring it on mucker' j/k, think i might back. out now ive seen your pheno lol.
> laters bro
> cindy


 ITS ON cinders!!!! haha aye that pheno was too good to let go man. the smoke is incredibly strong. i was chatting to a mate about its medicinal qualities. i mean its like taking pain killers when you not in pain, they work in a different way than if your in no pain. the DOG is like that I could imagine having a cripppling injury and smoking that n feeling pretty normal. for normal non warlock mortals its like mainlining morphene.


las fingerez said:


> u not see that massive dog cola that donny grew a little while ago? grrrrrr wooooof woof mate best dog i've seen so far


 thanks man!! it was mighty impressive. shame bout the mould but with colas that dense its on the cards


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2011)

ITS ON cinders!!!! haha aye that pheno was too good to let go man. the smoke is incredibly strong. i was chatting to a mate about its medicinal qualities. i mean its like taking pain killers when you not in pain, they work in a different way than if your in no pain. the DOG is like that I could imagine having a cripppling injury and smoking that n feeling pretty normal. for normal non warlock mortals its like mainlining morphene.

WOOT WOOT!!! I have a couple of dif phenos, the killa dog that your talking about was the short pheno?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2011)

it was the herm pheno!!! went a little purps too. didnt notice any difference other than that really


----------



## ghb (Mar 31, 2011)

has anybody put the dog into anything yet? that would be interesting


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2011)

only highlander has a male i think. westy had one but i think it was a jaffa


----------



## ghb (Mar 31, 2011)

i mean if you let one of the nanners stay on there would it be able to pollinate a female?, or could you just get a fem dog and mix it with a cheese male for some cheesy kush? you say it is too strong for your preference, maybe mix it with a nice sativa for some balance in its high.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2011)

yeah i think that would be right it would pop feminised beans out. theres no male cheese to use sadly. 

as for mixing it with something sativa, id be more tempted to hit it with a hybrid or another fruity indica to boost the taste and keep most of the stuck to the floor high. we'll see, if i get a male from the mango haze ill probably let him go through most of the garden haha.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 31, 2011)

Good Day guy! What's the crack??? lol, just having a good old fun day with no graft, no lass, no kid's and some of the best lookin Lemon scrog on the board's 
Hope you'r givin it the rock-star man!


----------



## ghb (Mar 31, 2011)

have you got your mango haze beans yet?, sounds a tasty one, no 5 monther though!.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> only highlander has a male i think. westy had one but i think it was a jaffa


No male DOGS here, didn't articulate very well a couple of mornings ago,,,might of been the hash or something lol. Mine are a couple of weeks into veg so I won't know for a couple more weeks. They will be getting flipped at the end of this month! First taste of a Kush


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

i'd like to see a nana from the dog get put across the exodus cheese clone, that would be fun if it came out right  knock out drops for sure


----------



## choempi (Mar 31, 2011)

subd ffs...


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)

I put some DOG pollen from a herm sac into the BX2 and just grew out the CheeseDOG seed from it. It's in a jar curing as I type.....I am not going to continue with it since the BX2 was only a 7 out of 10. Next stop, Exo and Livers me thinks, fem seeds hopefully with little probs (he hopes.)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Good Day guy! What's the crack??? lol, just having a good old fun day with no graft, no lass, no kid's and some of the best lookin Lemon scrog on the board's
> Hope you'r givin it the rock-star man!


 alreet fella! aye am kanny good. bit hazy this morning, had a go on some £10 E's last night. worth every penny.... still buzzing now ...


ghb said:


> have you got your mango haze beans yet?, sounds a tasty one, no 5 monther though!.


 yeah this is round two if them tho cos i got wrecked last week and forgot to water the seedlings im a fucking tool sometimes. £15 bar down the shitter. 


Highlanders cave said:


> No male DOGS here, didn't articulate very well a couple of mornings ago,,,might of been the hash or something lol. Mine are a couple of weeks into veg so I won't know for a couple more weeks. They will be getting flipped at the end of this month! First taste of a Kush


 Booooooo no Dog male  oh well im wondering if my reveg will throw a few naners when i get them back into flower!? what a first taste that is going to be. hahaha


las fingerez said:


> i'd like to see a nana from the dog get put across the exodus cheese clone, that would be fun if it came out right  knock out drops for sure


 wouldnt it just! 


choempi said:


> subd ffs...


 welcome to the shambles choempi


DST said:


> I put some DOG pollen from a herm sac into the BX2 and just grew out the CheeseDOG seed from it. It's in a jar curing as I type.....I am not going to continue with it since the BX2 was only a 7 out of 10. Next stop, Exo and Livers me thinks, fem seeds hopefully with little probs (he hopes.)


 rock on D that's going to be some killer for sure.


----------



## ghb (Apr 1, 2011)

you animal


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

I thought this was america?


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Apr 1, 2011)

it might as well b Don...the fuckin youth here is scaring me!!


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)

eh up ebeneezer, mid week sweeties, hard core bru!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

smarties burn a hole through my pocket faster than £££ i dont see a prob, im at work perfectly fine doing my job. could murder a pint like.... pics inbound. I was going to ask you D and others what your criteria for a male is?


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)

Exactly same criteria as females. Tight nodes, solid side branching, large knuckle creation around side branching, depth of colour, smell. Then of course flowering in a male is also important. I wouldn't want to use something that has a couple of nadgers hanging off, I want to see bulls balls and plenty of em, lol.
Structure of branching is also important to produce and bring out new traits in the mother you are crossing into. Hope that helps.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> smarties burn a hole through my pocket faster than £££ i dont see a prob, im at work perfectly fine doing my job. could murder a pint like.... pics inbound. I was going to ask you D and others what your criteria for a male is?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2011)

Been meaning to ask how long pollen can stay viable for and the best way to store it. Day 2 for the Black Rose male


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)

Freezer or a glass jar. Make sure it's dry first though. Lasts for ages bru.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

DST said:


> Exactly same criteria as females. Tight nodes, solid side branching, large knuckle creation around side branching, depth of colour, smell. Then of course flowering in a male is also important. I wouldn't want to use something that has a couple of nadgers hanging off, I want to see bulls balls and plenty of em, lol.
> Structure of branching is also important to produce and bring out new traits in the mother you are crossing into. Hope that helps.


 kool man thanks! i knew bout the knuckle thing, think ive got a few kanny lads to work with then! bukkaki extravaganza imminent.....


Highlanders cave said:


> Been meaning to ask how long pollen can stay viable for and the best way to store it. Day 2 for the Black Rose male


 not sure mate i would imagine it lasts a good while? im using a tiny jam jar and freezing it. i put the cheesequake stuff in a little baggy in the freezer but i dont think it was a good plan.... seemed damp in the bag like cheap coke in your pocket on a night out haha.. anyway 

update time. 





livers grape ape and liver x cc




gadgies!




PK ripening up a treat. peeps have gone wild for this stuff




preggo AK48 nearly there.




Qrazy Train




Qrazy Train




QT 




QT

I cant wait to see what comes of this cross qrazy train *(Train Wreck x Trinity x Purple) *x cheesequake *(Cheese x Querkle) *any resulting males will be getting a go at the livers and psycho!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome pics bro, got some new stuff to try, huh! They are looking really sweet. Was that the L X CC on the far right with no buds yet?


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)

Aweseom show Donny, the QT looks a dancer eh! I am liking the look of all those males, one on the bottom left looks like it's got a baseball bat for a man cola! Good darts mayne.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Awesome pics bro, got some new stuff to try, huh! They are looking really sweet. Was that the L X CC on the far right with no buds yet?


 thanks HC! yeah they've only been in a week or so an i topped them as i put them in i normally do it a week bofre they get flipped but i forgot...


DST said:


> Aweseom show Donny, the QT looks a dancer eh! I am liking the look of all those males, one on the bottom left looks like it's got a baseball bat for a man cola! Good darts mayne.


 hey man cheers! aye it looks like another winner from sub. should have taste and potency im a little unsure on the yeild at this point but they are fully seeded so we'll see. im a bit worried about where im going to put all those males tho


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)

Best bet would be to take a clone of each, the clones should reveg. Kill the males and keep the pollen you harvest from them....



Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks HC! yeah they've only been in a week or so an i topped them as i put them in i normally do it a week bofre they get flipped but i forgot...
> 
> hey man cheers! aye it looks like another winner from sub. should have taste and potency im a little unsure on the yeild at this point but they are fully seeded so we'll see. im a bit worried about where im going to put all those males tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

i just dont have room for that many males, ive got a clone station in my dining room at the minute...


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i just dont have room for that many males, ive got a clone station in my dining room at the minute...


hah! Mine was in my office lmao Oh the places we'll find to stuff weed into...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

hahaha i know, my girl was going crazy when she saw it. thinking obviously taht im not cutting down in numbers if im having to run the clones in the dining room haha


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh what our ladies put up with! I can't believe the shit I get away with. My friends are amazed. I'm thinking of writing a guide to being married-- or maybe it's just finding the right girl. Either way, we're lucky guys


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

totally! tho my lass wont live in the same house lol. i like having my own crib its sweet.


----------



## choempi (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey Don, I just ordered some bloombastic to help finish my 2 Thai plants, they are at 8 weeks now and should go at least 12 or more total. I run hydro, but seeing you say you thought this is a good product, I decided to give it a try. You still use this?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i like having my own crib its sweet.


Isn't it ; ?)


----------



## ghb (Apr 1, 2011)

choempi said:


> Hey Don, I just ordered some bloombastic to help finish my 2 Thai plants, they are at 8 weeks now and should go at least 12 or more total. I run hydro, but seeing you say you thought this is a good product, I decided to give it a try. You still use this?


i think 12 weeks really isn't enough if you got some proper thai sativa, more like 16 lol.
i use bloombastic and i think its the business, i don't know about hydro set ups tho, i'm a hand feed guy.
it is quite thick and gloopy, so make sure you stir it well, and also go easy on it, i think 1ml per litre is quite strong.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 1, 2011)

Donny Boy, Just Checking in to see how everyone doin... Looks like all is good. 
Miss hangin out here with ya'll but been really puttin some finishing touches on the Garden.
You know me Don,,,,puttin it up and takin it down!


----------



## choempi (Apr 1, 2011)

ghb said:


> i think 12 weeks really isn't enough if you got some proper thai sativa, more like 16 lol.
> i use bloombastic and i think its the business, i don't know about hydro set ups tho, i'm a hand feed guy.
> it is quite thick and gloopy, so make sure you stir it well, and also go easy on it, i think 1ml per litre is quite strong.


At least 12 weeks, Full Moon from Nirvana. Thanks...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

choempi said:


> Hey Don, I just ordered some bloombastic to help finish my 2 Thai plants, they are at 8 weeks now and should go at least 12 or more total. I run hydro, but seeing you say you thought this is a good product, I decided to give it a try. You still use this?[/QUOTE
> i do use it yeah its pretty good, less is definately more mind. it will toast your girls fast
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

[youtube]21OH0wlkfbc[/youtube]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21OH0wlkfbc


----------



## ghb (Apr 2, 2011)

for every million videos people post on youtube you will get one like that, choice!.


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2011)

ah well, kill em and keep the pollen I would say. Looks like you'll get plenty fae those studs lad to last a bit. Will PM you.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> i just dont have room for that many males, ive got a clone station in my dining room at the minute...


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2011)

welcome to living with cannabis, where ur living space and growing space become one lol>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2011)

DST said:


> ah well, kill em and keep the pollen I would say. Looks like you'll get plenty fae those studs lad to last a bit. Will PM you.


 well i had a look at them this morning and culled the grape ape id been milking and the other one i decided wasnt looking too impressive so he went. and the weeker non purp looking sensi star x purp went too.


mr west said:


> welcome to living with cannabis, where ur living space and growing space become one lol>>>>>>>>>>


 hahahah tell me about it eh! wont be for long tho


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2011)

famous last words that is don, I said itd only be a wile lol last year sometime lmao or was it the year b4?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2011)

well ill be moving house in a few months so i may have another spare room to play with.....


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well ill be moving house in a few months so i may have another spare room to play with.....


hopefully when the council applys our application we'll be moving too to a two bed place


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey D,G, & T, it's been a minute. That avatar is hands down the best I have seen, just amazing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2011)

Sup man yeah its been slow round here for a while. Gonna be pics up on Friday buddy. Yeah the avy is a peach eh


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 6, 2011)

What is the avatar Don, I'm slow I don't get it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2011)

its an ass in a bathtub of bubbles 

im drunk sunburnt and high.


----------



## nots0new (Apr 6, 2011)

spindoktor said:


> I dont know if i am in the right blog here, but i've got 4 week to two week old plants in a DWC system. The leaves look healthy but the stems seem REALLY weak like they can't even hold up the leaves. What am i doing wrong!!! I used only water for the first week than i added 1/4 the recommended nutrient additive to the water. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


yeah your plants are just weak i'm not sure what youre doing wrong maybe you dont have enough air circulation in your space, try putting a fan in there blowing directly at your plant and the constant motion should cause it to stiffen and thicken up


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 6, 2011)

nots0new said:


> yeah your plants are just weak i'm not sure what youre doing wrong maybe you dont have enough air circulation in your space, try putting a fan in there blowing directly at your plant and the constant motion should cause it to stiffen and thicken up


LMFAO c'mon own up who is it?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hahahahahahaha I wish I could say it was me. Best giggle in a while


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL, who is that....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

too easy to spot being the first post.... made me larf tho ta!


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2011)

he has a point tho lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> he has a point tho lol


 dont you start haha


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2011)

good strong plants make good strong buds lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

no doubt! 

I spluffed the livers with grape ape for shits n giggles. tried an old trick of putting ice cubes on the top of the coco to try and get a bit more colour out of the qrazy trains. one has gone really dark the other hasnt bothered!?


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2011)

looking nice there donnald mate. So crazy train x grape ape eh, crazy ape train or something lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 7, 2011)

Donny doesn't need a fan. Right bro?? I don't think you do. maybe I'm wrong about the fan. Ah what the hell, get thre or four fans in there! 

Maybe a fan would hep. Yeah I know..I'm a shit lol.

Woah this C-4 is purty strong ; !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> looking nice there donnald mate. So crazy train x grape ape eh, crazy ape train or something lol


 cheers fella! the qrazy train is pollenated with cheesequake. the livers got the grape ape spluff. was thinking blue grapes for that one ak48 x cheesequake i aint got a scooby doo what to call it. 


Highlanders cave said:


> Donny doesn't need a fan. Right bro?? I don't think you do. maybe I'm wrong about the fan. Ah what the hell, get thre or four fans in there!
> Maybe a fan would hep. Yeah I know..I'm a shit lol.
> Woah this C-4 is purty strong ; !)


 right ill show you lot whos got fans..... lol


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

"cheesey banana clip"


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 7, 2011)

cheesy bin laden?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

hhaha i can see it now the dope fiends toyota hilux....


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2011)

No I dont need a fan for my stems for christs sake!!!
lol are you sure about that?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

i dunno mate you sure the exodus is the best cheese?..... 

well disaster strikes or rather my own toolishness. checked the grape ape spluff this morning.. i dunno where i went wrong, i left the jjar open a few days then i put 4 grains of rice in and closed the lid 4 days later and its stuck togeether all clumpy?! is it donald now or what? anyone?

chopped 4 girls down, pics in a bit...


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2011)

sounds lile it was still wet (done the same things, stuff went mold on me!)....I would be holding thumbs for that to work to be honest. Try giving it a good dry and see if it takes.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i dunno mate you sure the exodus is the best cheese?.....
> 
> well disaster strikes or rather my own toolishness. checked the grape ape spluff this morning.. i dunno where i went wrong, i left the jjar open a few days then i put 4 grains of rice in and closed the lid 4 days later and its stuck togeether all clumpy?! is it donald now or what? anyone?
> 
> chopped 4 girls down, pics in a bit...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

im pretty gutted especially seeing as i culled the other male grape but hey ho if it werent meant to be. at least i spluffed a branch of livers so it wasnt a total waste. wait till you guys see the frost on the qrazy trains. seriously i put the ice on the coco to turn the colour and it went purp overnight then the dehumidifier for a day and the crystals literally swelled to sugar grain size. havent seen frost like it since the DOG.


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2011)

Cheeky skillz.....and avatar.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

If you have the system turn it up. then a little more.

[youtube]SqWOrL1oMtg[/youtube]



i tried to cut the number of pics down but i liked them all so there they are!

FRIDAAAAAAAAAY WOOOOOOT me and another lad are having a night in with the bloke were both being best man for, the birds have gone up to visit a lassie we know in edinburger, muuuhwhahahaaaahaaaaa ive picked up a bottle of remy got a bag of £10 E's and a couple of g's of bugle. phones are going off its getting messy


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 8, 2011)

HMMMMMMMM looking lovely like the colours on that s++t bro 







should of brought a fan then it strengthen ur stems up LMFAO sorry not been on for a few days really couldnt resist lol


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 8, 2011)

Killer pics and tune. Thanks, enjoy your week-end. try and keep your decibels under 180.


cof


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 8, 2011)

Very well done Don, plants look awsome

Party Safe tonight Don...LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> HMMMMMMMM looking lovely like the colours on that s++t bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah man its a real purp for sure. yeild looks pretty low but the trim i took off well shit you could dry that and smoke it n it'd be better than the chink shwaggaaaa going round. the lad im best manning for admitted last time i saw him he'd been smoking the jar of sugar trim i gave him months ago to make weed wine.... nae scruples


curious old fart said:


> Killer pics and tune. Thanks, enjoy your week-end. try and keep your decibels under 180.
> 
> cof


 thanks man! we'll have to keep it relatively down he has oldish downstairs neighbores..... 


Hemlock said:


> Very well done Don, plants look awsome
> Party Safe tonight Don...LOL


 mucho gracias sir! im sure we'll be fine, i mean what could go wrong theres only going to be 3 of us.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 8, 2011)

i mean what could go wrong theres only going to be 3 of us.LOLOLOLOLOLOL

Famous final words....


----------



## genuity (Apr 8, 2011)

dam...............

i want that lone seed


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 8, 2011)

Whats your inventory for tonight then Don????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

tonight a bottle of wine and cooking bolognese for the mrs, im forgoing the friday pub action to get me oats afore the mrs shoots up to scotland.

tomorrow..... bottle of brandy some E and a couple grams of kanny good sniff. probably a couple of beers maybe some poker and talking a lot of codshite nea doubt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

genuity said:


> dam...............
> 
> i want that lone seed


man the whole thing is full on one side. the other all shot through with seeds those bad boys are going to be some frosty fuelly dank. they have the exodus cheese running through them ( cheese quake ) im probably going to run a good few and pic the best looking ales to spluff the livers and psycho with. the results of those should be abolute gold.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> i mean what could go wrong theres only going to be 3 of us.LOLOLOLOLOLOL
> Famous final words....


hmmmm probably


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tonight a bottle of wine and cooking bolognese for the mrs, im forgoing the friday pub action to get me oats afore the mrs shoots up to scotland.
> 
> tomorrow..... bottle of brandy some E and a couple grams of kanny good sniff. probably a couple of beers maybe some poker and talking a lot of codshite nea doubt.


Your gonae be in pain for a few days my friend.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 8, 2011)

Alright mate, aye that was a result last week-end for you's eh! Good timing.

The pollinating looks good in done with the dpq like you said Don. Simples lmao. Got a bit rougue Ripper over a couple other nug's, nothing worth sweating over, just an extra few beans. Mabe get a chance to give something back to R.U.I.  
Hope you have a good week-end bro

cindy


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tonight a bottle of wine and cooking bolognese for the mrs, im forgoing the friday pub action to get me oats afore the mrs shoots up to scotland.


haha You got your priorities right


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2011)

what passes for e these days don?


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 8, 2011)

hmmmmm could munch a few E's tonight


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hmmmmm could munch a few E's tonight


Las swingy jaw.lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 8, 2011)

Save those pics bru for the next contest! I tip my hat!! Your camera skills are improving grasshopper lol. Qrazy train, huh. One of subbys newer releases, right? It's got the trademark sugar frosting he breeds for. Must be something and trainwreck, I'll look it up. Looks like a keeper Don buddy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> haha You got your priorities right


 damn straight man keep the woman in your life happy and everything else will fall into place.


mr west said:


> what passes for e these days don?


 man these things are real i am's. 10 bar singles 8o for 10 they taste like sasperilla and your talking a good few hour wreck. full on giz a hug i love you mate shit. midweek blues the works. worth the dollar as a rare treat. 


las fingerez said:


> hmmmmm could munch a few E's tonight


 priorities


supersillybilly said:


> Las swingy jaw.lol


 typewriter jaw one eye paying attention one eye gone to the shop.


Highlanders cave said:


> Save those pics bru for the next contest! I tip my hat!! Your camera skills are improving grasshopper lol. Qrazy train, huh. One of subbys newer releases, right? It's got the trademark sugar frosting he breeds for. Must be something and trainwreck, I'll look it up. Looks like a keeper Don buddy!


 damn right i didnt post em in the 600 i want the next prize! yeah its subcools 'work' i say this as, recently i was schooled to subs early career and its not pretty reading. photoshop and lies.... his stuff has some gems highlanders purp void for example but the reason there's so many pheno's is as he uses an f2 space queen. i was bitterly dissapointed. knew a guy like highlander would be able to weed out good from the bad. sorry horrendous pun. drunk.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 8, 2011)

Well I think a few of you know my opinion of him, but it's water under the bridge as far as I'm concerned. I followed him very closely all of last winter ; !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

welll all i know is half the story but i have gheard it from other sources. dont think ill be running his gear again 'his' lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey I really need to post some pics of the l x cc...I 'm very excited for them. Three phenos too. I'm holding off taking a pic of the Black Rose....it's sweet, looks like someone dumped purple paint on top of the buds. I'll do a shoot of it when it gets to the stunning stage. Smoking some C-4, this shit is nice man I'm real happy with it. Another one with trics piled on trics lol. Nice strong potency : !)


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 1539310View attachment 1539323View attachment 1539322View attachment 1539320View attachment 1539319View attachment 1539318View attachment 1539317View attachment 1539316View attachment 1539315View attachment 1539314View attachment 1539313View attachment 1539312View attachment 1539311View attachment 1539324
> 
> i tried to cut the number of pics down but i liked them all so there they are!
> 
> FRIDAAAAAAAAAY WOOOOOOT me and another lad are having a night in with the bloke were both being best man for, the birds have gone up to visit a lassie we know in edinburger, muuuhwhahahaaaahaaaaa ive picked up a bottle of remy got a bag of £10 E's and a couple of g's of bugle. phones are going off its getting messy


 all i can say is wow!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

thanks man, all i can say


----------



## choempi (Apr 8, 2011)

is black rose available guys?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey Cho, whats going on.

Your avy jumps right out lol. Maybe I don't get out much, mind explaining? If not, still cool beans bro ; !)


----------



## choempi (Apr 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Cho, whats going on.
> 
> Your avy jumps right out lol. Maybe I don't get out much, mind explaining? If not, still cool beans bro ; !)


You mean this guy?







the Freak, 2 Cy youngs, 1 WS ring, only 26.


----------



## choempi (Apr 8, 2011)

choempi said:


> You mean this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, and a total old school stoner...


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 8, 2011)

I thought that was real for a second, til I saw the date lol


----------



## choempi (Apr 8, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I thought that was real for a second, til I saw the date lol


It is real dude


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 8, 2011)

choempi said:


> It is real dude


oh no you didn't just tell me I have to go find a copy of this issue and frame it!

edit: this proves nearly impossible. back issues all sold out


----------



## choempi (Apr 8, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> oh no you didn't just tell me I have to go find a copy of this issue and frame it!
> 
> edit: this proves nearly impossible. back issues all sold out


everyone wants that cover, try ebay


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2011)

probably not see Don for a few days so, lets bump this whole thing. Lovely Frosty ladies.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> If you have the system turn it up. then a little more.
> 
> [youtube]SqWOrL1oMtg[/youtube]
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2011)

I think that's a pic of the English actor Nicholas Lyndhurst who played Rodney in "Only Fools and Horses".


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Cho, whats going on.
> 
> Your avy jumps right out lol. Maybe I don't get out much, mind explaining? If not, still cool beans bro ; !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey I really need to post some pics of the l x cc...I 'm very excited for them. Three phenos too. I'm holding off taking a pic of the Black Rose....it's sweet, looks like someone dumped purple paint on top of the buds. I'll do a shoot of it when it gets to the stunning stage. Smoking some C-4, this shit is nice man I'm real happy with it. Another one with trics piled on trics lol. Nice strong potency : !)


 man that whole paragrah just made me smile! cant wait to see these babes. 


choempi said:


> is black rose available guys?


 not commercially 


DST said:


> probably not see Don for a few days so, lets bump this whole thing. Lovely Frosty ladies.


 mornind D bru, my lass was up at the arse crack of dawn to go to scotland so im up hazey stoned and thinking of a bacon butty but also wondering if i can get away with walking round to gregs in my slippers and dressin gown? thoughts? ta for the bump. as for the proposed big wreck up. Ii got a call from the other best man basically saying another lad we know has invited himself. i dont really like the kid he still owes me money from drugs i fronted for him so i told them to have fun and id see them around of the 4 peepsonly 1 lad chipped in 20 bar . now im generous to a fault but im not a fuckin mug.

so now ive got a boat load of drugs and empty house and the mrs away. and a now half empty bottle of brandy too haha

HOME BOY ALOOOOOOONE!

[youtube]o6TUhx2wX0M[/youtube]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6TUhx2wX0M

can you guys see the embedded vid? since the serever updates i havent been able to see any posts of embedded vids. sucks


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2011)

I can see the embedded vid for sure. My misses is going away soon for nearly two weeks! People who don't chip in need to "get tae". That riles me.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 9, 2011)

Get on it now, get on it now. Said in a constant whisper in your head.lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 9, 2011)

Ill have 5 then don lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2011)

DST said:


> I can see the embedded vid for sure. My misses is going away soon for nearly two weeks! People who don't chip in need to "get tae". That riles me.


 ah man its the principle of it. fucker just thinks as im floggin a bit weed here n there i can afford to fork for everyones share. you have mates you dont care about paying for if they havent got scratch as you know downline theyll spring for a sesh or whatever when your skint. and some people that you never see when they have money. 


supersillybilly said:


> Get on it now, get on it now. Said in a constant whisper in your head.lol


 hahah i had a half a g last night im leaving it today i need to get shit done, im puttin the auto pots together and will likely need me wits about me or therell be a big watery mess.


mr west said:


> Ill have 5 then don lol.


lmao youd be up the A&E before you could say heart attack


----------



## mr west (Apr 9, 2011)

Id only take one at a time lol, im no noob wen it comes to comestables


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2011)

well they come in tens but the lad has recently taken delivery of a lump of MDMA its straight of the chemistry set looks like a fuckin amethyst not sure the price a G yet probably 50


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 9, 2011)

catching the train into toon now bro hahaha  hope u have a good night anyway, cant stand people like that either


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2011)

Sounds like a good day to pop in and share some bongs. Be right over lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 9, 2011)

I can be in the toon in an hour lol i'll help you put the autopots together and help you to get through your class A stash, see you in a bit mate lol only messing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2011)

Guys honestly I'd love you to pop over. I'm sick of my life sat picking seeds out of AK48. The autos are in situ. I'm a bit concerned its 28 c in there. And its only April. And I've just added a 50 litre bin of water to it. Mouldbait or what?! Summer is going to be hard work I'm going to need a dehumidifier with a thermostat and vent the fucker 

The crazy train is lush smoke really balanced.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 9, 2011)

Is the res inside the tent? I hope not


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2011)

it is but ill be removing it in seconds.....


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 9, 2011)

Don,
Now come on. I was expecting big doings down your way last night, no report?
Read your post about the smuk who didn't pay, can't say as I blame ya..

enjoy your dope and let them wish they were there!
Cheers Brother
Stay Up!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 9, 2011)

Sound's like Don has his hand's full lol, Im pretty sure it will be a "rare do".
Catch uplater cheif

cindy


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2011)

Any survivours?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2011)

Barely... there's a couple of corpses in the living room and a lot of mess. I'm not too bad actually gonna get up get a Bacon and egg butty fired into us tyen soak up some more booze and sun before the match. Those e's are lethal.


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2011)

LOL psycho killers the most i can manage these days tho the chance would be nice lol glad theres hope and u aint too badly mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2011)

Cheers yeah I'm fine actually that's the thing with decent drugs I'm always less of a state than if id just Drank. Restorative Bacon and egg banjo and I'm good to go again.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2011)

Always helps when the sun is shining


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Guys honestly I'd love you to pop over. I'm sick of my life sat picking seeds out of AK48. The autos are in situ. I'm a bit concerned its 28 c in there. And its only April. And I've just added a 50 litre bin of water to it. Mouldbait or what?! Summer is going to be hard work I'm going to need a dehumidifier with a thermostat and vent the fucker
> 
> The crazy train is lush smoke really balanced.


I hear ya man, my next investment is going to have to be a dehumidifier and it's going to have to be sooner than later. Like in the next day or two lol.

Correct me if I'm wrong donny but you an your buddies were doing ectasy at your pad last night?? Or is e something else there?

Enjoy your day!! Hey the male Black Rose is looking like he's almost ready to do some spluffing. I'll have to double check, but he's been in flower for a couple of weeks. The female is a week and a half ahead of him ; !)


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 10, 2011)

Good Sunday Morning Donny Lad.

Sounds like a tame night. I think we all are trying to living thru you LOL....I was in bed at 9pm last night...LOL


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

Have i missed a day again ffs?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I hear ya man, my next investment is going to have to be a dehumidifier and it's going to have to be sooner than later. Like in the next day or two lol.
> Correct me if I'm wrong donny but you an your buddies were doing ectasy at your pad last night?? Or is e something else there?
> Enjoy your day!! Hey the male Black Rose is looking like he's almost ready to do some spluffing. I'll have to double check, but he's been in flower for a couple of weeks. The female is a week and a half ahead of him ; !)


 man i looked at the dehumidifiers last night and Ouch. cheap end 200 thick end 4-500. not happening. mainly as ill have to vent the bloody thing aswell. im just going to move to a haouse instead of a flat n have more room to play with. good news on the BR man! rock n roll! yeah we had some ecstacy. 


Hemlock said:


> Good Sunday Morning Donny Lad.
> Sounds like a tame night. I think we all are trying to living thru you LOL....I was in bed at 9pm last night...LOL


 hahah was quite tame by our standards no one was locked up or brawling. was far too wrecked for those capers. 


mr west said:


> Have i missed a day again ffs?


 i feel like ive missed about 3 this weekend lmao had a great day yesterday tho, home made chilli burgers on the bbq ( i make a mean burger ) beers in the sun and footy on the telly. shame we got beat but as a toon fan this comes as no surprise.


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

lol, looks liike i may misss monday too at this rate, I need a nap lmao>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2011)

Ha that's to funny man, what I wouldn't give for a video of that night! Very coool. I haven't priced new dehumidifiers but they are very common around here and second hand ones are a dime a dozen. I can keep my ro down if I'm around to keep everything opened up, but I can't do that while I'm working


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> lol, looks liike i may misss monday too at this rate, I need a nap lmao>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


 hahah me too last night wasnt sleep it was more sweating the toxins out... deffo need a fat  work is not good today server change at the weekend folks cant log in, my emails habing an eppy wobbler. phones non stop  happy monday!


Highlanders cave said:


> Ha that's to funny man, what I wouldn't give for a video of that night! Very coool. I haven't priced new dehumidifiers but they are very common around here and second hand ones are a dime a dozen. I can keep my ro down if I'm around to keep everything opened up, but I can't do that while I'm working


 ive been thinking what i actually need is a proper aircon unit. the mrs was saying when we buy our house i can have it setup so theres air con in the attic ! her piece of mind is going to be bloody costly... her mother keeps suggesting houses near hers.... not fuckin likely!


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

Im only bout 15 miles from my mums place and wouldnt be able to afford anything close by


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2011)

"her mother keeps suggesting houses near hers.... not fuckin likely! "

Right lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> Im only bout 15 miles from my mums place and wouldnt be able to afford anything close by


 im about 35 mile from mine. wish it was closer but not just round the estate. think her mam wants to be able to just pop by whenever.


Highlanders cave said:


> "her mother keeps suggesting houses near hers.... not fuckin likely! "
> Right lol


 Damn straight. i like her fam but im not in a rush to live in their pocket!

ill be round the doors later work is mental today, server change = email issues and failed logins.


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

Monday, FAIL!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2011)

things are smoothed out now ish. gaffers going to be up most of the night making everythiong play kanny with IE9 now though. one ting after another.

forgot the mammory card for the cam, cant wait to show you lot the beasts ive got in the auto's think therell be some HST before 9 weeks for sure...


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm about 10,000km from the outlaws, i mean inlaws. But I wouldn't mind being closer, they are good people, plus the weather is so much nicer where they live!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey I was just talking about you D. Had to meet up with my Scandie baby for a transaction. Told her that you were a true gentleman, cough cough, and that I wouldn't set her up with anyone that I didn't trust. And that your wife is an ex member of the So African National kick-boxing team. And she would kick your ass if you tried anything haha. I told her you would treat her good ; !) She's a player anyways, and a big girl now (22) so she can do what she wants lol. Hell you may have to watch out for her hehe. And she is drop dead gorgeous.

Ever had bubble kief?? Took my lemon qleaner out of the paper bag and took the stems off before getting jarred. Smoking some kief from that and you would swear your smoking lighter fluid lol. Very very fuel like taste. And it bubbles!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 11, 2011)

You don't need air con in a loft if you've got a fan thats man enough to keep your room at 25. A house with central heating and no insulation will show up hotter than yours. Plus i've never had a first hand report of anyone being busted like that, just rumours about some mush that some bloke's mate knows. Tell 'er indoors not to worry. 
Its all about the fan lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2011)

It's all about, the what : ?)


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 11, 2011)

The FAN,,LOL sorry could help it


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 11, 2011)

fan-tastic


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2011)

I hear from some respectable growers on here that you dont need a fan


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2011)

DST said:


> I'm about 10,000km from the outlaws, i mean inlaws. But I wouldn't mind being closer, they are good people, plus the weather is so much nicer where they live!


 ive always said the sunnier the country the nicer the people in general. id love to go to Oz. but id love to go to the damn more  looks like im there in august for my birthday!!! you gonna show this geordie whats what D? 
Ever had bubble kief?? Took my lemon qleaner out of the paper bag and took the stems off before getting jarred. Smoking some kief from that and you would swear your smoking lighter fluid lol. Very very fuel like taste. And it bubbles!![/QUOTE] im still in search of the bubble the stuff i made kind of bubbled but nowt major. maybe im expecting too much.



oscaroscar said:


> You don't need air con in a loft if you've got a fan thats man enough to keep your room at 25. A house with central heating and no insulation will show up hotter than yours. Plus i've never had a first hand report of anyone being busted like that, just rumours about some mush that some bloke's mate knows. Tell 'er indoors not to worry.
> Its all about the fan lol


 well man the fan ive got is a beast and its getting up to 28 in there when its 20-3 c outside. im not worried in the slightest when i get the loft converted it'll be venting up the chimney flue, look perfectly kosha.

question for you auto pot peeps. the kit i got had these goldie and black sheets to put in the bottoms of the pots to stop the root coming through, but the kit says there should be some sort of mat for the pots to sit on in the little square holders. mine didnt come with them! anyone else not use them or should i get on to basementshiting 


Highlanders cave said:


> It's all about, the what : ?)





Hemlock said:


> The FAN,,LOL sorry could help it





las fingerez said:


> fan-tastic





mr west said:


> I hear from some respectable growers on here that you dont need a fan


ha fuckin ha you lot....

i actually could do with adding one to be honest!!! the autopot beasts look liike theyll need puppet strings otherwise. so far so good with the pots and the tank in the tent, humidity at 31 and temp at 20 this morning top end last light was 26c and 34 humidity. so far so good. im still going to go n get some more 6mm line to move it out the tent, im actually thinking of taking it out of the grow room completely!

pics in a bit got shite to do. DOGs have rooted


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive always said the sunnier the country the nicer the people in general. id love to go to Oz. but id love to go to the damn more  looks like im there in august for my birthday!!! you gonna show this geordie whats what D?
> Ever had bubble kief?? Took my lemon qleaner out of the paper bag and took the stems off before getting jarred. Smoking some kief from that and you would swear your smoking lighter fluid lol. Very very fuel like taste. And it bubbles!!


the only bubble hash that ever bubled properly for me was the stuff I made with Headband bud. not the trim.

August, me thinks you may need to be here before then!!! And of course a canny tour can be arranged.

Have a good un lad, glad to hear the Dogs took root.

Peace, DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 12, 2011)

Morning don. Good to see you have admitted you need a fan finally. You have gotten thru the denial stage. Lol


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2011)

it's a 13 step process Willy.....takes time but respect to Don for making it!


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Morning don. Good to see you have admitted you need a fan finally. You have gotten thru the denial stage. Lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 12, 2011)

DST said:


> the only bubble hash that ever bubled properly for me was the stuff I made with Headband bud. not the trim.
> 
> August, me thinks you may need to be here before then!!! And of course a canny tour can be arranged.
> 
> ...


how comes before august bro? coz of the weather? thinking about coming out for my birthday in september


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2011)

DST said:


> the only bubble hash that ever bubled properly for me was the stuff I made with Headband bud. not the trim.
> August, me thinks you may need to be here before then!!! And of course a canny tour can be arranged.
> Have a good un lad, glad to hear the Dogs took root.
> Peace, DST


 awesome! 2 trips to the damn and a week in corfu in one year!!! can we say WINNING  i doubt ill ever get the fine bag out again for the bubble. DOG's are off the leash....


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Morning don. Good to see you have admitted you need a fan finally. You have gotten thru the denial stage. Lol





DST said:


> it's a 13 step process Willy.....takes time but respect to Don for making it!


careful or ill not bother using one just to spite you.... managed just fine the last 9 month without one... dries faster with less stalk.... honest  


las fingerez said:


> how comes before august bro? coz of the weather? thinking about coming out for my birthday in september


gotta see a man about a dog


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 12, 2011)

ahhh ok after i posted it i saw that i could of been a case of "reading between the lines" lol. no bother, hope u have a blinder out there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2011)

midweek mini update





livers and psycho in their auto homes




watering can for ref




the bairns




comparison livers x cc Vs Grape ape 




percy livers 

bit gutted about the livers x cc, dragging their heels next to the grape apes.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm outa here for the day man, Ill give your beauties a proper look tonight when I have more time.

Have a great one!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> midweek mini update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro. Was lookin at your cc x l and they don't look as sativa like as mine do.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2011)

cheers willy! i reckon they'll be leaning to the livers side then! congrats. i remember the BRP pheno i used was a 10 weeker so i guess ive got late bloomers


----------



## bushybush (Apr 12, 2011)

The Grape ape is lookin proper mate! (was that good cockney speak? Is cockney from England or am I making shit up?)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah cockneys from ingerland BB! london. aye she' lookin a short stout one for sure wish id had space to veg it a bit more.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2011)

hey don, what up dawg??? ive got 4 super lemon hazes growing and they all look so fuckin different.. its bizarro... whats up wit that? those livers look killer. i like how they always seem to have a lot of yellow leaves.. i guess that is a trademark of them? take it easy mate
Peace 
Amber


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 12, 2011)

You tape that root mat stuff in the bottom of the pot to seal it so the roots don't grow out and tangle round your valves and cause a leak. I used to put a square in the tray too for belt and braces. Have they started drinking from the res yet. Also try and stir you tank everyday or two or it settles.
Looking the mutts so far mate


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 12, 2011)

bushybush said:


> The Grape ape is lookin proper mate! (was that good cockney speak? Is cockney from England or am I making shit up?)


haha yeah good one me old china 


looking good donald mate


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey Don,
HC had go to work today did he, Git it Done HC!!!!

Don your plants looks great mate!!! Very well Done.
Also wanted to let you I know the mothers I got going livers and CC are looking really good I'll post some pic in me J later
Got the take down going round here.
Not worthy of pic, I kinda burnt them, gotta watch that Bat Shit.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 12, 2011)

Well you said you were going to start growing bigger plants! Some of those are going to be friggen huge lol. How far along are the l x cc compared to the grape ape? They seem to have a lot of bud sites. Multiple phenos or the same. Mine are smelling so dank ; !)

Looks like your sailing along nicely bru. Catch ya laters lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey don, what up dawg??? ive got 4 super lemon hazes growing and they all look so fuckin different.. its bizarro... whats up wit that? those livers look killer. i like how they always seem to have a lot of yellow leaves.. i guess that is a trademark of them? take it easy mate
> Peace
> Amber


 what up home slice! i love this breeding lark but man i have to say its killing me mangling the buds to get the beans out. im trying to preserve the trichs on the qrazy train but its a nightmare. try as i do i just cant seem to keep the cc x livers to stay green. bat poop tea kind of helps but fear burning them to give them a good dose. (everyone elses seem green mind !?) ttfn pet


oscaroscar said:


> You tape that root mat stuff in the bottom of the pot to seal it so the roots don't grow out and tangle round your valves and cause a leak. I used to put a square in the tray too for belt and braces. Have they started drinking from the res yet. Also try and stir you tank everyday or two or it settles.
> Looking the mutts so far mate


 oh bollox well i guess i didnt get the stuff when the orioginal order cam through... nearly a year ago  ill have to see if i can get basement shiting to sort a set, its going to be a reet fanny on fitting them now. is it basically a black mesh stuff like those hard gree dish scrubbers? but without the foam 





yeah they are drinking quite a lot actually, and i put an airstone in the tank for good measure, should agitate shiz pretty good. im hoping for BIG tings


las fingerez said:


> looking good donald mate


 cheers pappa las!

thought i was going loco earlier. was weighing up some smoke when i got a text message, it sent my josey's wild, an 8th weighed 15.9 grams at one point down to 6 point odd then up again then down. phone was in my pocket, thought my scales were donald...

and the other breaking news. the green pheno of the qrazy train smells and tastes exactly like chicken dinner flavoured walkers crisps. not sure im sold.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well you said you were going to start growing bigger plants! Some of those are going to be friggen huge lol. How far along are the l x cc compared to the grape ape? They seem to have a lot of bud sites. Multiple phenos or the same. Mine are smelling so dank ; !)
> Looks like your sailing along nicely bru. Catch ya laters lol


 how do lad, just nipped in before the multiquote. yeah they should be some tidy size girls in a few weeks. i should measure them for stretch really. i took my eye off the ball recently lost a few beans due to sheer forgetfulness. need to re focus to get this auto pot carry on dialled in. 

the cc x l are the same damn age man, pheno wise pretty much a mirror image, havent had a sniff of them yet. glad yours are kicking up a stink man! 

laters bro


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

Well as much as I have tried, not one of my Grape Ape seeds ever germinated...half a dozen or so tried so far....fekkin load of pants.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2011)

I've still got a couple if you want em? Or the x to livers


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

Apes liver...mmmn, sounds good )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2011)

i was thinkin blue grapes for some reason


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2011)

hemeroids ,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2011)

im sure people will flock to buy


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2011)

I thot of a good name - "Cerebral Palsy"


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2011)

blueroids then lol


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

Johnny Giles' got the Blues.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2011)

I see the usuall talk on Don's thread lol. Alright man, hope all's red eye n blurry!
The post from las where he was talking about pulling bean's. Well i got some that look like they'r going to drop off, and the plant is'nt near ready! Will i be better taling the whole nug off or????
Aye making babies eh! Hard work man lmao 

cindy


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> hemeroids ,


Hahaha like it mate lol


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't pull it off, keep your eye on it though. 




Cindyguygrower said:


> I see the usuall talk on Don's thread lol. Alright man, hope all's red eye n blurry!
> The post from las where he was talking about pulling bean's. Well i got some that look like they'r going to drop off, and the plant is'nt near ready! Will i be better taling the whole nug off or????
> Aye making babies eh! Hard work man lmao
> 
> cindy


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> hemeroids ,





DST said:


> Don't pull it off, keep your eye on it though.


thats the last thing u wanna do lol


----------



## rasclot (Apr 13, 2011)

hey don hows things mate all is well here the livers x cc is the smelliest in the tent over powers the psychosis by a mile planted 2 cc bx n 2 cc x livers n ended up with 1 male!!! sadly 1 cc x livers is a man il post sum pics 2mora theyve been in flowerin a week on sat peace ras


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2011)

rasclot said:


> hey don hows things mate all is well here the livers x cc is the smelliest in the tent over powers the psychosis by a mile planted 2 cc bx n 2 cc x livers n ended up with 1 male!!! sadly 1 cc x livers is a man il post sum pics 2mora theyve been in flowerin a week on sat peace ras


yo ras mate u ok?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> thats the last thing u wanna do lol


It was the last thing i was gonna do either way lol, but thank's again for the sound advice guy's.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Apes liver...mmmn, sounds good )


...........and onions. Gross yuck shudder. Sorry ; !)


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 13, 2011)

monkey livers and onions lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Don't pull it off, keep your eye on it though.


Just in doing my round's, Talking about naming babies,on my 'semi-preg. DPQ i can see most have got nice markings on their jackets  Dont know how to name them either "DPQ x DPP x JTR"
Deep Killer Querkle?? 
I'm going to use some pollen from a DPQ on Me Dog, and was thinking 'Quaker Kush' after the small porridge tub it started off in. Gives it the Q with some heritage. Who know's, its like trying to pick team's on a football coupon.

Peace
cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

rasclot said:


> hey don hows things mate all is well here the livers x cc is the smelliest in the tent over powers the psychosis by a mile planted 2 cc bx n 2 cc x livers n ended up with 1 male!!! sadly 1 cc x livers is a man il post sum pics 2mora theyve been in flowerin a week on sat peace ras


 alreet rasclot fella, been a while, hope your good fella. sounds like a winner the livers x cc, im less than impressed with mine so far but im sure theyll pick up soon enough. some strains go nuts first 3 weeks some last 3 so im not disheartened too much yet. aye id like to see pics of everyones liovs x cc really just to see the structures, im not sure if im going to continue it. 


Cindyguygrower said:


> Just in doing my round's, Talking about naming babies,on my 'semi-preg. DPQ i can see most have got nice markings on their jackets  Dont know how to name them either "DPQ x DPP x JTR"
> Deep Killer Querkle??
> I'm going to use some pollen from a DPQ on Me Dog, and was thinking 'Quaker Kush' after the small porridge tub it started off in. Gives it the Q with some heritage. Who know's, its like trying to pick team's on a football coupon.
> Peace
> cindy


 hahaha quaker kush is a crackin name man, are you taking cuts of that male? and i should think anything you put to the DOG is going to come out a barking snarling beast. good drills lad!


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

Sunny in the Toon the day Don. Overcast here today, but BRILLIANT Jah-maican sunshine in the cab of course


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

everyting is irie den mon! have a listen to this it will blow the grey clouds right away, ( over hear no doubt haha)

[youtube]LX5_1POJ8_Y[/youtube]

fuck i love the caddies!


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2011)

by skacoke lmao. some ppls usernames arefunny lol


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

mad tune indeedy...


Don Gin and Ton said:


> everyting is irie den mon! have a listen to this it will blow the grey clouds right away, ( over hear no doubt haha)
> 
> [youtube]LX5_1POJ8_Y[/youtube]
> 
> fuck i love the caddies!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

albums great, ive seen them 3 times and each time theyve rocked.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 14, 2011)

Crazy tunes Don..LOL..

Just stoppng in to check in and see how ya doin mate. Took a shit load down last night bout 10 plants!!! YEAH..Also you asked me how much hash I got off the 3 tall kitchen trash bags of trim, I wound up getting 54 grams but didn't run it as many times as I usually do, I did 5 runs adding new each time. probably could have got another 20 grams or so.
Have a great day, enjoy the sun i sent over for ya. LOL


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

Oi Hem, where did my sun go?????? lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the rays hem! tho its overcast now i think D blew in with a side wind. thought i could smell an easterly ganj.....

54 g's is a lot of hash man! nice pile of dough too


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks for the rays hem! tho its overcast now i think D blew in with a side wind. thought i could smell an easterly ganj.....
> 
> 54 g's is a lot of hash man! nice pile of dough too


Thanks Don, yeah it should be a good haul 30 USD a Gram. 
I'll see if I can blow that over cast away...here I go


Sorry D I'll see if I can get some to the Dam!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

damn man, one day I will live where palm trees are common. everytime i see the view out your window i think Hemlock could be a dexter style murderer. im sure your not.....


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 14, 2011)

muaaa lmao I was jus thinking the same


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

with hemlocks military background i'm sure he's more than capable. you into late night 'fishing' hemlock?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 14, 2011)

Hemlock, do you have a hot sister who is a detective


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn man, one day I will live where palm trees are common. everytime i see the view out your window i think Hemlock could be a dexter style murderer. im sure your not.....


me casa sue casa!!! anytime time Don would love to have you



Don Gin and Ton said:


> with hemlocks military background i'm sure he's more than capable. you into late night 'fishing' hemlock?


You know Don from time to time a little night fishing is nessary...LOL...



supersillybilly said:


> Hemlock, do you have a hot sister who is a detective


I do Supersillybilly..LOL..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 14, 2011)

Morning mate. I see this Livers is kicking up a bit of a stink on the board's eh! Aye, the male! I used what pollen i collected on the DPQ, and collected some more as it was coming to an end and could see the flowers dying  But got some in the freeze, and yea i took a late snip that still in prop lol but looking ok  So you think hitting a Dog will be worth the dust? Its a mean strain as it stand's the dog, and dont want to mess with it too much, so might touch-up something else? If i get a male Bx2 i was thinking of spluffing a Livers cut out of interest, wish i had took a snip from that CC x L male i got.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> me casa sue casa!!! anytime time Don would love to have you
> You know Don from time to time a little night fishing is nessary...LOL...


 word bro im working on it! just had the word from my good buddy he's having a stag do to the dam in september haha so ill be there sometime in may, sometime in august for my birthday and again in september. the gods have given me a sign. im getting FUUUUUUUUBAR. 


Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning mate. I see this Livers is kicking up a bit of a stink on the board's eh! Aye, the male! I used what pollen i collected on the DPQ, and collected some more as it was coming to an end and could see the flowers dying  But got some in the freeze, and yea i took a late snip that still in prop lol but looking ok  So you think hitting a Dog will be worth the dust? Its a mean strain as it stand's the dog, and dont want to mess with it too much, so might touch-up something else? If i get a male Bx2 i was thinking of spluffing a Livers cut out of interest, wish i had took a snip from that CC x L male i got.


 mornin fella, hows tricks? yeah the livers is the talk of the town eh haha deservedly as well. hope my livers cross measures up. tho by the reports of its stinking over an above the rest is usually a good indication... 

anything you put to the dog will be gold i reckon mate i was going to put the grape ape to it. or a male of the PK x Livers i reckon it needs a fruity twist to add to the kick in the pants stone. (might be able to actually do anything other than sleep on it too hahaa)

:EDIT: if you still have that NYCD cut it would be ideal

should have said earlier for the male cc x l i binned 3 a couple of weeks back 

spent the morning so far filleting beef and chopping up a turkey breast the size of one of the shelves in my fridge. thing was BEASTLY think it came of an Ostrich. just doing a few emails n calls then more seed picking.

mini update laters peeps!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 15, 2011)

Sound's all good man, so i might fire a bit on the Dog aswell then 

That NYCD is still around, but after smoking Soma's Lavender i kinda think the taste i couldnt put my finger on was that, and mabe the chiesel that came Purp. had the colour for those reasons ??? Certainly too fruity with no citrus for NYCD i think, but who am i lol.
The P.K x Livers sound's wild man lol. Need to see what CC x Livers beans i got to get a she! Ive stashed a single Headband somewhere and for the life of me cant find it, talking about a needle in a haystack ffs.
Could have done with the 3 points last week eh! But the 'Toon' Look safe now mate 

Have a Good One Bro.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

ah man i keep mine in the fridge easy to find lol their taking up more n more space haha. aye im hoping for some real corkers coming out of the livers x pk. as i was saying i put the grape ape through the livers.... i squeezed the grape ape this morning.... it smells like livers haha no shit its really sweet smelling

biggies 1st release. tell me anything the new 'rappers' put out is anything near this.

http://youtu.be/b89mEXp8H9w





hmmmmmmm




livers n psycho




3 cc x livers. and one grape ape. the difference sucks.




grape ape, short stubby and smells like livers!?!




livers

have a great weekend peeps!


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice weed, good looking filet too!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

aye it was nice n marbled throughout. going to be a while now for any weight out


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye it was nice n marbled throughout. going to be a while now for any weight out


How much for the fillet Don? I pay £35, stolen from the local slaughterhouse


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 15, 2011)

Don Bisquit wants to know if we can come by for steak!!!!!!!!!!!HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> How much for the fillet Don? I pay £35, stolen from the local slaughterhouse


 errr 53 or 58 one of the two. 


Hemlock said:


> Don Bisquit wants to know if we can come by for steak!!!!!!!!!!!HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


 hahaha sure thing. there were loads of of cuts id happily have given over but he's not getting the good stuff!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 15, 2011)

Have you tried the cooking in clingfilm method m8. Fuck me its good. If you haven't, let me know and I'll tell u how to do it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

howay the lad spill the beans, seen it vac packed n cooked in a vat of warm water but only on telly


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 15, 2011)

Right, seal the meat in a very hot pan. Leave it to rest for 30mins. Wrap the fucker in clingfilm(proper stuff, not cheap shite) Put in an oven at 140 for 2hrs. The meat stays pink all the way through and dosen't lose any of its juices and the bonus is its completely cooked. (very little blood for those fussy cunts) I usually cover it in cracked pepper corns before I cover with the clingfilm. Cut it into medalions. Melt a load of butter in a pan and cook the meat, while constantly pouring the butter over it. (only for 5mins this step). I LOVE my meat


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

fuck yeah that sounds good! im going to give that a go pronto cheers!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 15, 2011)

Just use the tail end of the fillet m8 just so you can perfect it before doing the whole lot. I made that mistake.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 15, 2011)

Just ordered a fillet. Getting it dropped off at work. Gonae do the clingfilm trick with New potatoes covered in garlic butter and chives and a nice pepper sauce. If any jucies escape that fillet, that will be the makings of my pepper sauce. Fuck me Im hungry


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 15, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just ordered a fillet. Getting it dropped off at work. Gonae do the clingfilm trick with New potatoes covered in garlic butter and chives and a nice pepper sauce. If any jucies escape that fillet, that will be the makings of my pepper sauce. Fuck me Im hungry


I hear that billy, While walking roung Tesco ( just in for bit's n pieces ) i grabbed a chicken thigh from the cookek section on way past lol 'Ravished'
Hit me on my thread for a catch-up 

cindy

Aye, morning Don. I bet your dreaming of nice thing's right now lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 16, 2011)

fillet steak is most definatley the dinner of kings. you gonna cut and freeze that fucker don?


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 16, 2011)

Morning All. Watched Jackass 3 last night what a riot!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Morning All. Watched Jackass 3 last night what a riot!!!!


HAHA High five!!!!!!!....SMACK!


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 17, 2011)

Don you OK over there mate??? awful quite


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Don you OK over there mate??? awful quite


We all have to tend to our women's needs lol, catch ya on the morrow........... (Yeah, right...it's the weekend still. Donny prolly hasn't stopped since 5 bells on Fri ; !)


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2011)

he's probably got gout after eating a 10kilo filet himself!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just use the tail end of the fillet m8 just so you can perfect it before doing the whole lot. I made that mistake.lol


 ah jeebus no im not cooking that mutha in a oner.... im a big lad but thats a touch over my limit haaha. 


supersillybilly said:


> Just ordered a fillet. Getting it dropped off at work. Gonae do the clingfilm trick with New potatoes covered in garlic butter and chives and a nice pepper sauce. If any jucies escape that fillet, that will be the makings of my pepper sauce. Fuck me Im hungry


 i know i put the pic up but its either bud scran or tits up in this thread. winning!?


Cindyguygrower said:


> I hear that billy, While walking roung Tesco ( just in for bit's n pieces ) i grabbed a chicken thigh from the cookek section on way past lol 'Ravished'
> Hit me on my thread for a catch-up
> cindy
> Aye, morning Don. I bet your dreaming of nice thing's right now lol


 haha just as long as your not up to sambo's tricks  soz jks

been enjoying my sleep this weekend. practically unheard of. had a day trip to a national trust stately hall type deal yesterday foir a picknick. ( yes im officially middle aging disgracefully, what of it! ). loads of fresh air and a few coughs..... lovely n peaceful then a troop of marchers with drums and bagpipes rock up n start giving it scotland the brave at 10 minute intervals. wasn't best pleased. a lone piper that knows his pipes is quite nice but this lot weren't even in tune. 



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> fillet steak is most definatley the dinner of kings. you gonna cut and freeze that fucker don?


 Already done 


Hemlock said:


> Morning All. Watched Jackass 3 last night what a riot!!!!





Highlanders cave said:


> HAHA High five!!!!!!!....SMACK!


looks like it hurt the high 5 hand eh. 


Hemlock said:


> Don you OK over there mate??? awful quite


 yeah bro i was spot on just kickin back hitting my bong sorting out the scrog off. which i am 100% cheating on  the reveg mother is ready to flip but im just going to hang back till its had another few weeks veg. 


Highlanders cave said:


> We all have to tend to our women's needs lol, catch ya on the morrow........... (Yeah, right...it's the weekend still. Donny prolly hasn't stopped since 5 bells on Fri ; !)


 hahah you know it HC i was in the bad books friday. came home bout 8 from the battle cruiser 3 parts oliver twisted. she was kickin' right off. it's been a weekend of relaxation and tending ever since lol. perfect balance for the weekend if you ask me. but dont tell her indoors that mind....


DST said:


> he's probably got gout after eating a 10kilo filet himself!


 hahah me n the lads have a bet on who'll get gout first, i was in the lead but i gave up eating pate' so im in second slot now 

have a great week all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

had a flash of inspiration this morning. going to call the cheesequake X AK48 one hit thunder.

SCROGGLES


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2011)

You re-flowering the DOG reveg then. Should be interesting lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

I've a bet on with dafyth that the offspring would be less potent inferior smoke to the original. i'm going to collect. and leave him dead from the toes up likely. 

i'm intrigued to see if it will throw any nanners out?!


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 18, 2011)

Well glad to know you alreet man! Man HC's cake sure looked good. I may have to try that out. I do love a good CAKE!!!! ever since I quit drinkin my craving for sweets is strong....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 18, 2011)

Alright Neeb's. i also will be intresred to see this Dog re-veg clone come good mate. Mine's around 2 weeks since it went into full flower ( around 5-7 days after flip ). And already looking good 
Thank's again, atlast I'm winning bro.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

aye man am just tickety boo ta! i have the same cravings fella for both drink and sweets haha. pudding or cake???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright Neeb's. i also will be intresred to see this Dog re-veg clone come good mate. Mine's around 2 weeks since it went into full flower ( around 5-7 days after flip ). And already looking good
> Thank's again, atlast I'm winning bro.


you are that cinders! rock on tommy. haha so you n laz are already well ahead of the scrog then!? lol i was holding off flowering mine but i might as well chuck her in or ill have to veg her for 8 weeks  its tempting.


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2011)

not sure who dafyth is, lol but based on the reveg I ran last time, the stuff is as crystally as the original, and I didn't see one nanner (although the Mum that I made and took clones from, which I subsequently put into flower, threw 2 nanners out of the whole plant (again on lower, spindly branches)
difficulty in keeping these things as Mums is they grow like naebodies business. I've got a whole DOG pound on the go at the moment.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've a bet on with dafyth that the offspring would be less potent inferior smoke to the original. i'm going to collect. and leave him dead from the toes up likely.
> 
> i'm intrigued to see if it will throw any nanners out?!


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye man am just tickety boo ta! i have the same cravings fella for both drink and sweets haha. pudding or cake???


Both..LOL... off to tend the crop...Have a good one Bro

Saw on the Mail Online the two lads from London were Killed in Sarasota Florida, there were in a place Called Newtown estates at 3am, BAD, BAD, BAD. Only two things in Newtown drugs and hookers and these guys didn't look like the hooker type, but they don't look like dopers either, Sad, WTF they were doing down there I have no Idea, fuck u just don't fuckin go there if ur white, you won't get out alive.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 18, 2011)

8 week veg?? Ohhhhh that might not be a bad idea. . .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

DST said:


> not sure who dafyth is, lol but based on the reveg I ran last time, the stuff is as crystally as the original, and I didn't see one nanner (although the Mum that I made and took clones from, which I subsequently put into flower, threw 2 nanners out of the whole plant (again on lower, spindly branches)
> difficulty in keeping these things as Mums is they grow like naebodies business. I've got a whole DOG pound on the go at the moment.


Tha Dogg Pound haha sweet. lol dafyth is the lad i keep jailbaiting on here ..... i know its going to be another banger. i took a couple of clones off her just to keep her in the stable. i know my pal has his eye on one of them tho. i'm going to be on top of thi one when it flips see if i cant make a few fem beans out of it. 


Hemlock said:


> Both..LOL... off to tend the crop...Have a good one Bro
> Saw on the Mail Online the two lads from London were Killed in Sarasota Florida, there were in a place Called Newtown estates at 3am, BAD, BAD, BAD. Only two things in Newtown drugs and hookers and these guys didn't look like the hooker type, but they don't look like dopers either, Sad, WTF they were doing down there I have no Idea, fuck u just don't fuckin go there if ur white, you won't get out alive.


hahah me too probably thought they'd get a better price off some shady types. that's usually how folks get rolled. greed gets the better then someone jacks them. reading up on it i could probably guess what happened. two rich tourists decide they want some coke. ask the nearest dodgy looking black fella, get driven out get robbed, try n resist end up shot. bad juju


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> 8 week veg?? Ohhhhh that might not be a bad idea. . .


i was toying with the idea, not sure ill have space to veg her that long tho a makeshift veg area might get made. just need a massive cardboard box. hmm. it can stay where it is till i need the space. ive got 8.5 weeks for the present auto's to run im going to take some fairly big cuts of the livers n psycho to go in when that runs out to minimise the time the 600's are on 18/6. till i started growing i never ever planned more than a month or so in front of me. shit now i have a fucking life plan haha.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 18, 2011)

Ain't that the truth! My wife tried to get me to look into the future as well in regards to these things-- and now I am! lmfao heh!

good luck w/ all the vegging. sounds like the nursery is going to be good n full! I'm off to work now -- blegh. Have a good one, bro!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

aye, one day my mothers askin if i have life insurance next the mrs is talkin bout when we have a mortgage and kids. i'm like wait what?! and i'm funding it! i must have missed a memo.  

off to work now? you on back shift? may it pass quickly and preferably shtoned...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2011)

yes, stoned ....hahaha... morgage, kids, insurance.. yes.. get stoned Don.. lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yes, stoned ....hahaha... morgage, kids, insurance.. yes.. get stoned Don.. lol


completely agree, fire it up don!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm on it!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2011)

YOOOOO DONNNN, where are the scrog pictures please... please


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yes, stoned ....hahaha... morgage, kids, insurance.. yes.. get stoned Don.. lol


Aye that be Don alright lol. What's happening chiefter? Fancy a rodeo at the week-end cowboy? 

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

POOOOOW


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye that be Don alright lol. What's happening chiefter? Fancy a rodeo at the week-end cowboy?
> cindy


now then cinders the Kid! nowt much am sat listenin to jake thackaray glass of wine and me bong. quite content. quiet weekend for me man been getting on it too much of late, im going to maybe have a bbq n chill in the sun n get me outdoor pots cracked on. no dope going in them sadly but there will be some poppies mixed in for sure!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 18, 2011)

is this the start of the las v don scrog off then lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2011)

WOW!! Very cool SCROGGED tree plant DON! is that chicken wire?
and what plant is that? 
Im really blown away by your pictures.. Im gettin a vibe that there was there some sort of brutal history between you and that plant? I would love to know the real dirty story behind how she has come to this point. Kinda looks like the beginning of one wicked women.
lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

errr well kind of. i think there were more involved but to be honest i've been spacing out a bit lately. its just a bit of fun. its not really a fare comparison. ive got a couple of baby cuts still but by the time las flowers they'll only be diddy plants still. i intend to get a net across the full tent next run.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WOW!! Very cool SCROGGED tree plant DON! is that chicken wire?
> and what plant is that?
> Im really blown away by your pictures.. Im gettin a vibe that there was there some sort of brutal history between you and that plant? I would love to know the real dirty story behind how she has come to this point. Kinda looks like the beginning of one wicked women.
> lol


 yeah she was a love affair for sure, a heartache in places(mould) but it was only as she was so bursting with love(bud), i couldn't let her go out of my life(garden).


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2011)

whwhwhhaaaa, that is one frosty bitch.. i can see why you kept her alive!!!!!!! whats her name? shes so glamourous (is there spell check on this site) lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 18, 2011)

haha yeah u might have 2 veg one of ur clones alongside mine for it to be a comparison, u not wanna do that bro???

i've gonna be vegging mine for about 8-9 weeks as well. cheers for posting the pics of the mother plant in bloom 

i was a bit cautious about using the chicken wire but thats coated with plastic aint it? nice find bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> whwhwhhaaaa, that is one frosty bitch.. i can see why you kept her alive!!!!!!! whats her name? shes so glamourous (is there spell check on this site) lol


i never name them doc. but seeing as you ask i think ill name her 'Cara mia' 


las fingerez said:


> haha yeah u might have 2 veg one of ur clones alongside mine for it to be a comparison, u not wanna do that bro???
> i've gonna be vegging mine for about 8-9 weeks as well. cheers for posting the pics of the mother plant in bloom
> i was a bit cautious about using the chicken wire but thats coated with plastic aint it? nice find bro


 yeah i will man, but im going to be pushed for space as is. i need 4 livers and 4 psycho at about 18" in the veg cab too, i need that rotation to run like clockwork more than i need loads of scrogs in the cab lo i need more space. im going to have a go at making a veg cab ive just about got space and i guess when i move i can use it for mothers. 

can you not use the uncoated chicken wire? i bought it over the other as it was a quid cheaper. got 5.5 meters of the bloody stuff now...

going to be a busy week.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 18, 2011)

lol na didnt say u couldnt use the chickin wire i was just a bit cautious about using the non-coated wire as i've seen the growing force of the girls and wouldnt want them to grow themselves around or into the wire as its quite thin and sharp. i think the plastic coating will help loads though, never seen it before  let me know if u see her digging herself in pls bro 

space, space and more space oh what i would do lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

kool i was just curious. aye i've had plants grow around the wire i've put in to hold them to a cane. was meaning to ask you actually fella, do you weave through the mesh on your screen or just feed the stems under?


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 18, 2011)

no just poke them back under to the next square or hole along, theres not much need to weave through i dont think personally although some people do, like my mate but he dont listen anyway lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah she was a love affair for sure, a heartache in places(mould) but it was only as she was so bursting with love(bud), i couldn't let her go out of my life(garden).View attachment 1556920View attachment 1556921View attachment 1556922



Aye that be the re-veg Dog then bro. great job man. Well worth the re-veg. and the new snip's looked lush mate. The kid


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 18, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Both..LOL... off to tend the crop...Have a good one Bro
> 
> Saw on the Mail Online the two lads from London were Killed in Sarasota Florida, there were in a place Called Newtown estates at 3am, BAD, BAD, BAD. Only two things in Newtown drugs and hookers and these guys didn't look like the hooker type, but they don't look like dopers either, Sad, WTF they were doing down there I have no Idea, fuck u just don't fuckin go there if ur white, you won't get out alive.


How bout next door down south. Naples still ok? Marco Island still full of millionaires?


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> How bout next door down south. Naples still ok? Marco Island still full of millionaires?


Naples feeling the bust kinda like here, marco as u know is kinda insulated and seems to be hangin in there..
Have a good one HC!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2011)

high Don,its almost 420..u ready dude?
your creativity is AWE-INSPIRING!!!!!!! like an hourglass shape. will you be able to give her arms?lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

that girls like dita vonteeese¬!! hourglass, martini glass.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

im ready! just about, bit spacey today. knew it was going to be a heavy one when we started drinking pints of gin and lemon last night...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2011)

How's the Panamanian gurl doin ? Happy 420


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

sup tryna! she came down about a month or so back man, smoke was nice soaring up buzz  mind melting when you pushed it. happy 420 man!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2011)

damn i missed the chop bruh? how'd she yield n was she done, or were u tired of seein her.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

she was a beast man! wasn't done but wasn't looking like finishing ever so i took her at 6.5 months


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2011)

lol, i guess 6 1/2 months is long enough.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

aye talk about dragging it out eh


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2011)

i woulda had feelings for her, talkin to her about our relationship while im choppin her.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Don,
wanted to let ya know I post some pics of my Liver x cc in my J
Cheers mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i woulda had feelings for her, talkin to her about our relationship while im choppin her.


 well i had to have words with her, a few cutting words.... 


Hemlock said:


> Hey Don,
> wanted to let ya know I post some pics of my Liver x cc in my J
> Cheers mate


 sup hem! kool, ill pop round shortly


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 20, 2011)

Aye, Aye Shipmate! I just thought i'd pop in and leave the long awaited Pron. Starting to do the lean as you said, Shit its got support from all angles 




The Livers Way >

Think i need to take them out to get better Pic.'s done, but since i can'nt get in me cab. I'm gonna have to wait till they come out  It get's turned, then goes this way-that a way


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2011)

Practising ye olde camera skills bru. Looks great!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 21, 2011)

DST said:


> Practising ye olde camera skills bru. Looks great!!!!


Well as I said and as you know, the cam. acctually works ok. Its me!!!! lol, i checked the setting's ect. and unless its my profile setting's not on the standard dst one, yea, i'm still learning to that to lmao


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 21, 2011)

P.s Don-Don. Great result for the Toon vs Man U bro. That be the safe 40 point mark, but you'll have knew they were safe as bean in a fairy's back-bin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2011)

cracking cinders fella, looks spot on. healthy and swelling! bet its kickin up a right stink too.

as for the toon being safe, i think we are now but id like to see a couple more points on the board. with our FCB owner ashley at the helm theres always something to worry about. were going to have real trouble keeping jose enrique and if he goes the midfield will follow barton, guttierez and collocini. im still reeling over carroll going. i mean we needed a second striker with him now weve selt him and not replaced. its too early to get worked up. i need a bong.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice froosty morsel! I don't blame you for revegging that girl!! And that's the DOG? Short pheno right? hehehe I have one of those girls, kool preview.

Just saying hi buddy! The weekends almost here, hc is starting it early lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2011)

Rock on hc! I'm already in the boozer


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2011)

Good darts, I would be but my mate doesn't finish work for a bit, so just about to enjoy a CJ and SSHit bifter!!! Enjoy the swally lad!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Rock on hc! I'm already in the boozer


 
Im just going myself. Gin and Juice aw the way


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Rock on hc! I'm already in the boozer


Dandy Don on the Run!!!!LOL...

That shit looks REALLY frostie. Let those Dogs OUT!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 22, 2011)

Whoa, that really flowered for 6 1/2 months? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2011)

what uup sicc! not that bud^^^ but the panama did, lovelky smoke but the wait was a nightmare! 

gassius clay this morning. had a bbq yesterday ate drank an smoked myself daft. twas a treat to have good company round. a bin full of booze a fridge full of meat. i make an awesome chilli burger!

hope everyones having a good bank holiday!


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2011)

happy happy joy joy


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2011)

Joy squared!!!! Sunny loveliness. Have a good un lads. DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2011)

couldnt be better if the sun was shining and i was in love lol


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2011)

aw bless ya big softy.


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2011)

yay I love being in love


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2011)

awww its gone all gushy... 

lmao pot helps  it does indeed. i was raging on friday night. livid. wont bore you with details but it hit me like lightning, i was drunk and angry. I needed a bong. calmed me right down. my girl was a bit put out i needed drugs to keep me calm but was happy i was none the less... pot is much better than booze but i love it dearly, one day ill find that perfect balance and keep it. 

thinking of having another bbq with all the leftovers  WINNING have a blast peeps.


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2011)

I found a great deal of my problems went away wen i didnt drink so i dont drink now thats the perfict balance for me. I had a few cans yesterday but it only made my thick headed with a slight hewadache and it made me sleepy too lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 23, 2011)

Beer is evil. I can safely say I have never smoked a few j's and turned violent.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> I found a gretra deal of my problems went away wen i didnt drink so i dont drink now thats the perict balance for me. I had a few cans yesterday but it only made my thick headed with a slight hewadache and it made me sleepy too lol.


good to see im not the only one with dylsexic fingers  i had just the right balance yesterday, i was on the bottles instead of cans, makes a big difference. 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Beer is evil. I can safely say I have never smoked a few j's and turned violent.


dont you talk ill of the amber necter round these parts laddy hahaha just kiddin. as with most things in life moderation is key. now if only i could tell myself that when im mullered.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 23, 2011)

Bottles instead of cans? Hmmm never thought of that one lol. Cans go down to easy,,couple of good pulls and your ready for another one, or 12! Your genetics are looking pretty sweet man! Got a few of the purple phenos (#4) that I'm going to turn into bushes while there waiting there turn and the good indica pheno is plumping up nicely and has some of the nicest/candylike smells of all my strains! Couple of her clones are vegging nicely. 6 or 7 black sour bubble clones are vegging too. There mums are real interesting looking and if the sour bubble comes through it's going to be some very dank bud. I think that is bog's most potent strain : !)

Saying good morning my friend, have a fun weekend!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2011)

hey hc, i was just having a gander and that black rose looks mighty purdy. 

my genetics? nah man its all heath robinsons work. hope the black bubble is as good!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 23, 2011)

Your too humble. I know what's Heath work is, I was talking about your Livers x Cherry Cheese. And I have a little suprise that I haven't mentioned. Remember a while back when I said I would breed the keeper LCC pheno and send you back the results? Well guess who has a LCC male?? Yup ; !)


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Your too humble. I know what's Heath work is, I was talking about your Livers x Cherry Cheese. And I have a little suprise that I haven't mentioned. Remember a while back when I said I would breed the keeper LCC pheno and send you back the results? Well guess who has a LCC male?? Yup ; !)


Oh My that is good news


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 23, 2011)

as with most things in life moderation is key...

So true Brother Don, So true!!!
I'm with Mr west tho, it seemed when i stopped the drink my problems seemed to go away...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 23, 2011)

Alright mate, i just noticed the Mag's got done over at the last hurdle ! We messed up more so f**k it man. I bet you'd Pissed , or mabe just a little drunk


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 23, 2011)

Among all these Kush's (seedlings) my LL x C seems to be the most indica. seemed weird, is it normally indi dom?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey T what's going on. I have 3 l x cc and one is sativa dom but the other two are indica dom...similiar but one is def better. And the sativa girl looks off the charts


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 23, 2011)

Yo, Ho Chico! just in to say damn, H.C's cc x L, is 'ShhhA-Tiiinggg Tidy' mate!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright mate, i just noticed the Mag's got done over at the last hurdle ! We messed up more so f**k it man. I bet you'd Pissed , or mabe just a little drunk


 nah man we did alright another point over 40 and all the results for below us went in our favour really. fancy letting motherwell claw 3 back tho man. shocker. been the season for it though. few drinks nothin major going to get some house work done and cut the grass. its not even my garden 


Hemlock said:


> as with most things in life moderation is key...
> 
> So true Brother Don, So true!!!
> I'm with Mr west tho, it seemed when i stopped the drink my problems seemed to go away...


 im geordie its deep ingrained man 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Among all these Kush's (seedlings) my LL x C seems to be the most indica. seemed weird, is it normally indi dom?


 no one knows yet really tryna!? mine are mostly sativa leaning 


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey T what's going on. I have 3 l x cc and one is sativa dom but the other two are indica dom...similiar but one is def better. And the sativa girl looks off the charts


you taken any snaps yet fella?


Cindyguygrower said:


> Yo, Ho Chico! just in to say damn, H.C's cc x L, is 'ShhhA-Tiiinggg Tidy' mate!


 have i missed the pics or are you guys thinking of the black rose he's just put up? im confused.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

Communal grass cutter....there's a joke in there somewhere! Happy Easter mate, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 25, 2011)

Alright me old china, This guy DST is something eh? A M.J expert and comidian to boot! lol.

But the cc x l from H.C, I mabe confused but whatever its worth a double take just to see it again! The Colourfull calyxes. Anyhow, Hope you had fun cutting the grass, you must be like the Lawnmore Man. ( trippy film ). The sun doesnt half bring the fun out eh mate! Hope you'r having a Pary doon the toon 

laters


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 25, 2011)

How's it going Don. Hey I have a tric update for you on the Livers x Cherrycheese day 51.... Number 3 is the the pink pheno. Trics are cloudy with a couple still clear and a few amber. All of the lower buds look finished with the calyxs on top of the cola still putting out some white hairs. Should be finished just shy of 8 weeks. Number 2 is the candy smelling indie dom and she looks to be about 4 or 5 days behind Pink in both the trics and pistols dept. The buds on Candy are great big calyxs and pretty hard! She will be done at 8 weeks or so.

Take it easy bro, I'll talk to you tomorrow ; !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Communal grass cutter....there's a joke in there somewhere! Happy Easter mate, DST


 hahah for sure more than likely on me.... ill have to finish the bugger off, hope you had a good one lad, plenty of chocolate and dope preferably together i wonder if anyone made any dope choccy treats this weekend. i should have really... 


Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright me old china, This guy DST is something eh? A M.J expert and comidian to boot! lol.
> But the cc x l from H.C, I mabe confused but whatever its worth a double take just to see it again! The Colourfull calyxes. Anyhow, Hope you had fun cutting the grass, you must be like the Lawnmore Man. ( trippy film ). The sun doesnt half bring the fun out eh mate! Hope you'r having a Pary doon the toon
> laters


it is the purp pics hc had up, i didnt see pink like that in any of the original run, must be recessives coming through. mine must have some long finish pheno, its big time lagging behind.  


Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going Don. Hey I have a tric update for you on the Livers x Cherrycheese day 51.... Number 3 is the the pink pheno. Trics are cloudy with a couple still clear and a few amber. All of the lower buds look finished with the calyxs on top of the cola still putting out some white hairs. Should be finished just shy of 8 weeks. Number 2 is the candy smelling indie dom and she looks to be about 4 or 5 days behind Pink in both the trics and pistols dept. The buds on Candy are great big calyxs and pretty hard! She will be done at 8 weeks or so.
> 
> Take it easy bro, I'll talk to you tomorrow ; !)



sweet, i selected the male that looked closest to the faster finishing( but not as high yielding)pheno. the funny thing is that sweet candy taste is more likely than not the livers coming through. the straight livers is like walking into a sweet shop. but its more the sativa leaning side of things really. what you have could be actually what the cherry cheese seeds i bought were actually meant to be like.  

laters HC. time to punch in...


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2011)

Morning lad, I made some chocolate cupcakes, but used baking power instead of bicarbonate of soda, so didn't quite turn out like the wifes, lol. Nice though, but no weed in them. I got a slab of Hotel Chocolat - choc chip from Londonium, every heard of that Don? Real nice stuff.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm gonna throw up a pic later don of the cc x l I have In flower. It has hints of livers strutcher but not the full shebang. It's only a small clone and didn't have much room to stretch but it's a little corker. Hope your good mate...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning lad, I made some chocolate cupcakes, but used baking power instead of bicarbonate of soda, so didn't quite turn out like the wifes, lol. Nice though, but no weed in them. I got a slab of Hotel Chocolat - choc chip from Londonium, every heard of that Don? Real nice stuff.


 a slab from hotel chocolate!?!?! someone likes you man, stuffs well pricey but for a reason. winner with all forms of female, mother/mo'inlaw/gf/wife. 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I'm gonna throw up a pic later don of the cc x l I have In flower. It has hints of livers strutcher but not the full shebang. It's only a small clone and didn't have much room to stretch but it's a little corker. Hope your good mate...


 kool man i was going to ask everyone to drop a pic in this thread for comparisons sake. ill kick the ball off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

cc x L


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

other stoof





remember the stray bean i found...




vag




DOG SCROG upskirt




top




golf balls of grape ape




no veg livers turned beast. 









big livers just over 2 wks 12/12




auto pot trees

cant wait to see how the pots do.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2011)

CC x L????? Mr Breeder? Who the heck is the male ; ?), I thought it was the cherrycheese?

Happy Tuesday bro!


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2011)

any ideas wot the odd bean is? Everything you touch turns to diamond encrusted dank


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> CC x L????? Mr Breeder? Who the heck is the male ; ?), I thought it was the cherrycheese?
> Happy Tuesday bro!


 cheers! i knew today was goiong to be ok. had a nice :: or 2 afore work. your correct buddy the male was the cherry cheese to the lady livers!?


mr west said:


> any ideas wot the odd bean is? Everything you touch turns to diamond encrusted dank


 haha look like a weed or maybe a pea? the seed looked really like a weed bean tho!?


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2011)

Sweet update, grape ape and livers look amozing! the ccxl is a stout little one as well. 

Funky little yin as well, it's def not a Pea (pea seeds are just dried Pea's) Very interesting, looking forward to seeing what it is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

ta lad, cant wait to see what comes out of the grape ape x livers! I'm not sure what's going on, I have an idea tho.... I've fucked the labelling up AGAIN, the livers that looks done is down to finish in a week. its done, so its got to be out by at least a week, maybe more which means the others could quite well be. oh well they'll go till they are done...

i reckon the wee babby will probably just be a weed. but hopefully a pretty one


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 26, 2011)

Lovin this pic NICCCCCCEEEEEE


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

cheers hem! little touch of burn but its normal with the livers


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey jose'. Just thought i'd drop by and give some appriciation and update you about my update mate. wait... that's a rap!  Na' i'm singing the Blue's


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2011)

YOOOO Don, whats up dawg? i love your garden , so much variety and flavor!!! how big is your tent? those grape golfballs are really sexy! lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 26, 2011)

cherry cheese x livers as promised


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey jose'. Just thought i'd drop by and give some appriciation and update you about my update mate. wait... that's a rap!  Na' i'm singing the Blue's


 hahaha what up juan cindero you chopped her? or taken a tester, looks beaut.


Cindyguygrower said:


>





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> YOOOO Don, whats up dawg? i love your garden , so much variety and flavor!!! how big is your tent? those grape golfballs are really sexy! lol


 alreeeet doc! nowt much ive had a midweek naughty but otherwise champion. the tents err 2.40 x 1.20 x 2 M its big i havent cranked its full potential by a long way. when i first cracked on me and my partner in crime sat in deckchairs inside n smoked a doob. the grape ape is a stubby chubby for sure indi as it gets by looks of it.


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> cherry cheese x livers as promised


 thanks man! how far in is that?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

Howdy gadge, Na' she's still leanig about pushing all the young yin's about like the big Ass bully she is! Talk about the Gangster Lean lmao.
Choking to get the axe out though, im having to tie myself up never mind Liver's branch's lol 

Gracias Amigo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

alreet wor skid! i bet your havin bother keeping your mits off her!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

Damn. ive been hand tied with everything else going on that i miss judjed the small break up, and went into heavy drought. And with allsort's of crazy stock in the safe its been a hard one to crack open and start playing away with. But need's come first im affraid, im sure you agree


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

what has to be done gets done my friend.  means to a good end...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what has to be done gets done my friend.  means to a good end...


Damn straight man, its go big or go home now though. j/king. I got the New arrival soon and going to be moving so, its also been the reason that held me back. ( that with the para. pete )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

aye man i know that pete fella's a twat.... as you say needs must, ive never said never but i cant say i want kids.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye man i know that pete fella's a twat.... as you say needs must, ive never said never but i cant say i want kids.


HEy Don
I'm in my fourties and feel VERY lucky NOT to have had them. Its not everybody....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

yeah man i see a lot and i do mean a lot of peeps happily familied up, *sob story in bound* my folks split when i was 5, moved countries and it aint no fun not having a parent. its why im so independent. im going to be able to give little one what i missed. by hook or being crook  likewise all of us well with the odd exception do this to get by whereas some to have the niceties eh man.

one day i'll look back and think what the fuck was i doing man. at prsent though its more lke why didnt i start 10 year back when i first got into smoking. hey ho bedtime for me work tomorrow. tho the emails are done, just done them FUBAR. gaffers been advised i will be late/wrecked. WINNING!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye man i know that pete fella's a twat.... as you say needs must, ive never said never but i cant say i want kids.


Aye they'r a handfull man haha, but i love it. Just when you done it all like 15 years ago and to start over now is a wake n bake for yir ass. lmao. All in the name of nature offcourse, no for-play involved


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha what up juan cindero you chopped her? or taken a tester, looks beaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 about 2 1/2 Weeks 12/12 it is mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2011)

looks like good growth for 2 weeks, mine look no where near that man. i reckon not vegging them has stunted them some.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2011)

young willy is that ur magnetic balast on a piece of wood? sorry for the off topic donny but its kinda fitting on ur thread 

looking smashing Don bro, that dog scrog is really gonna be something i recon bro, good skills


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 27, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> young willy is that ur magnetic balast on a piece of wood? sorry for the off topic donny but its kinda fitting on ur thread
> 
> looking smashing Don bro, that dog scrog is really gonna be something i recon bro, good skills


Yeahit is mate. It has a piece of sheet metal between the ballast and wood so not as bad as it looks lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> young willy is that ur magnetic balast on a piece of wood? sorry for the off topic donny but its kinda fitting on ur thread
> 
> looking smashing Don bro, that dog scrog is really gonna be something i recon bro, good skills


cheers fella! im hoping so, was going to ask do you fill it out then let shoots grow up through for a bit or just fill it n flip it?


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2011)

i normaly just fill the screen and flip. the morning before 12.12 is the last time i touch the shoots then just leave it be till u need 2 supercrop and hst etc about 2 weeks 12.12. the lemon needs fuck all supercrop as i would imadgine the dog to be as well but the livers 'co and cheeses would probs need some attention.

also for the floppy ones something i got from osc about 4-6" pea and bean netting (from ebay etc about a fiver), about 1 week 12.12 chuck a bit over say 2-3 layers so u can slowly pull layers up as it streches. works like a treat at holding everything up towards the end and easier to put on when young


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2011)

top tips lad cheers! just been in to top the res up and saw a bit of the binnings of mold on the top of the coco  i thought i was getting away with the temps n humidity but obviously not. emergency drain down of the res putting a new tube to extend the reach and moving the res out. what a fuck on! just what i need today!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 27, 2011)

U using cannazym mate? I heard it helps keep mole down a tad.( I don't know that too be gospel so don't quote me on that)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2011)

yeah i do use it man. it was just a little bit i almost missed it at first. ive done the best i can to remove the top layer and sprinkled more coco on top, got the res out and the dehumidifier in. going to keep an eye on the rh and temps n see how they work out. probs end up putting the dehumidifier on timer or look at a portable air con for the hot months.

fuckin knackered after moving that lot round. whole lot is different in there now. ill take a pic in a it. first tho the gaffer has phoned and said fuck it lets not go in today. phones on divert to mobile, im going to get some beer in me and sun on me!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i do use it man. it was just a little bit i almost missed it at first. ive done the best i can to remove the top layer and sprinkled more coco on top, got the res out and the dehumidifier in. going to keep an eye on the rh and temps n see how they work out. probs end up putting the dehumidifier on timer or look at a portable air con for the hot months.
> 
> fuckin knackered after moving that lot round. whole lot is different in there now. ill take a pic in a it. first tho the gaffer has phoned and said fuck it lets not go in today. phones on divert to mobile, im going to get some beer in me and sun on me!


Hey hey there ya go!! Damn, feeels like a friday!!

Yeah I'm on budrot alert in the cave as well. None yet but really need to add a dehumidifier in there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2011)

its felt like friday since about last thursday! aye im just looking at air con units and they arent cheap like. saying that ive just found one on ebay free pickup! think ill keep an eye out for a digital one. 

keep toot HC man!!











fair bit of salt build up in that res when i emptied it.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2011)

is that half your tent Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2011)

its both halfs but i stupidly only took the shot from 1 position! got 3 biguns under one 600 and 1 beast under the other one with the others finishing up. one they've gone there'll be 2 under each 600 Muahahahaaaaaaa! im a bit annoyed at myself for not training them properly but they were cramped in the veg area. next time ill have the space of the tent to play with

 

had a quick sniff of the cherry livers, its absolutely honking thick skunky


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> top tips lad cheers! just been in to top the res up and saw a bit of the binnings of mold on the top of the coco  i thought i was getting away with the temps n humidity but obviously not. emergency drain down of the res putting a new tube to extend the reach and moving the res out. what a fuck on! just what i need today!


 Why do u use a res when using coco. is it a drip system of some sort, or more like flood and drain.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2011)

auto pots use a valve that sits in a housing, when the pots heavy and wet the valves closed, coco dries it opens. gives the girls exactly the amount of water they want. its ingenious really. guys are making a killing out of a bit of plastic.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

Whatcha got for lights in there brother, didn't know you had 2 of them in there. What are your temps?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2011)

2 x 600's one straight HPS the others MH crossover the brand i forget now but it has a nicer blue ish tint when they fire up. temps are spot on. just had a look in before and its 26c higher than normal but i have got the dehumidifier venting into the space.

want to make sure everythings nice n low humidity wise. swell the trichs up on my livers too


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 2 x 600's one straight HPS the others MH crossover the brand i forget now but it has a nicer blue ish tint when they fire up. temps are spot on. just had a look in before and its 26c higher than normal but i have got the dehumidifier venting into the space.
> 
> want to make sure everythings nice n low humidity wise. swell the trichs up on my livers too


That all sounds really good and the fact that you can keep your temps down is awesome, especially in a...4' x 4' area? My ro is dangerously high the past couple of weeks need to fix that.

Well I'm off to the hydro store and the grocery store...going to make my gal one of her favorites, shepards pie tonight. Watched the local news at noon....oh my fucking god man...massive flooding around the state with dozens of roads closed or destroyed. Last nights rain was a record amount for this month April has been a record rainfall here too. Sun's out so far today but another round later this afternoon into Fri.

Later man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2011)

its all good for now but last week when we had a spot of warm weather it was pushing 29 if we have another heatwave i could be in bother. so far so good tho!

shep pie eh. very comforting food food when its inclement out! batten down the hatches bro sounds like its been rough the last week power outs n such. that affected your op much?

laters chief!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice setup there don. I dont forsee any probs wae temps. It was roastin last week. Canny see it getting much higher


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2011)

cheers man, cost enough but has more than paid its way eh 

aye i hope it doesn't get too much past last week. no one likes crispy weed.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2011)

My new venture is costing just under 2.2k. Know any immagrants.lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its all good for now but last week when we had a spot of warm weather it was pushing 29 if we have another heatwave i could be in bother. so far so good tho!
> 
> shep pie eh. very comforting food food when its inclement out! batten down the hatches bro sounds like its been rough the last week power outs n such. that affected your op much?
> 
> laters chief!


What about an ac hook up or do you have one already? It's 77F out, I have my ac running just to help lower the ro a bit lol. Did not affect my op as the power went out at about the same time they go to sleep, so dodged a little bullet there. 

Just put my trimmings in the freezer....they could have dried for another day but oh well, it's rather dry in the cave right now. Got some Ice drying now and the rest of this batch gets chopped in the next day or two, just a day shy of 8 weeks but I think the LCC I'll let go 8.5

Enjoy your eve, thinking I'll be kiefing some of my trim in a couple of hours before I make hash tonight. What ever get you through the night is what Lennon said!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Whatcha got for lights in there brother, didn't know you had 2 of them in there. What are your temps?


Looking a bit empty there mate. I'm a bit slack in my Perpetual at the mo cos of my 600 tent takin up my time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> My new venture is costing just under 2.2k. Know any immagrants.lol


aye i do but the dopes gash man 


Highlanders cave said:


> What about an ac hook up or do you have one already? It's 77F out, I have my ac running just to help lower the ro a bit lol. Did not affect my op as the power went out at about the same time they go to sleep, so dodged a little bullet there.
> Just put my trimmings in the freezer....they could have dried for another day but oh well, it's rather dry in the cave right now. Got some Ice drying now and the rest of this batch gets chopped in the next day or two, just a day shy of 8 weeks but I think the LCC I'll let go 8.5
> Enjoy your eve, thinking I'll be kiefing some of my trim in a couple of hours before I make hash tonight. What ever get you through the night is what Lennon said!


 na man we dont generally have need for aircon here lmao  i had a sniff of the LCC before, its some funk, just hope it fills out. im hoping its justa sativa lean...
enjoy your kief hc!


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Looking a bit empty there mate. I'm a bit slack in my Perpetual at the mo cos of my 600 tent takin up my time


 i know man, you can see the floor  im knocking the perpetual on the head for a little while. got a move planned for the end of summer. im getting another 4 autopot setup this month ill be doing one half livers one half psycho. and a few testers in between. i need more space.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 27, 2011)

Howdy chief, sound's like H.C got some "Machine gun Funk" ( enjoy man )
So you in bed allready old man! Shit, i was in the sun all day, Few stella and couple banger's and that's me just woke after a K.F.C around errr? That time. lol.

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2011)

hahaha aye man, when you look like me beauty sleep counts mate  only to be woke at 5 by the pork chopper going round in circles over the estate for a n hour.

went round me pals last neet n he's sat covered in suit ( he's a tradesman) he's got a cut on top of his heed a fat jaw and a bright red beak. big 1150v powerdrill jammed up going through a wall spun round a clocked him right in the dial. 3 times afore he lost his rag n the thing went in little pieces in the skip. if it weren't for bad luck he had have none. few tins watchin the footy a couple of zoots n i was out for the count. 

well happy second psuedo friday of the year people!!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2011)

Well in the Great Dutch tradition of fukking you over on your holidays, Queens day (a national holiday) is on a Saturday...and guess what, you don't get a day off work because it falls at the weekend. It's the same with another holiday this year, so we loose 2 days public holidays!!! I mean come on, hey everyone, it's Saturday and it's a holiday...enjoy. lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2011)

as with all things the balance is europe in general have a half dozen more bank hols. i've heard queens day is awesome


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2011)

seriously mate, we get shite public holidays, it's only the religious ones. And then even some of them we don't get e.g good friday is not a holiday here. 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> as with all things the balance is europe in general have a half dozen more bank hols. i've heard queens day is awesome


And Queens day is a right old laugh...but does get a bit same old same old after a decade. There are lots of young jailbait girls walking around jaked out of their minds though, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2011)

man that sucks no good friday? what are they holocaust deniers too?


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2011)

ooh I wouldn't go that far, 115,000 Jews removed from Amsterdam, only 5,000 returned lad! If you are interested I can show you a few things when you are in town, there's a set of railway tracks that they have left sitting outside where the Jewish history museum is now. This was the departure point where they loaded the prisoners into the rail carts, it's a real eery place I feel.

I am not getting this aspect of the Dutch, in some respects they absolutely insist on quality of life, "no work to live shit" going on over here on the whole (although there are the exceptions of course), but the public holidays is a freaking mystery to me. And they have Unions...go figure that one.

I've neve


Don Gin and Ton said:


> man that sucks no good friday? what are they holocaust deniers too?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2011)

ah man it was a said in jest but i don't take that shit lightly i've been to Auschwitz. one of a handful of things that will stay with me forever man. yeah ive done the wreck weekend in Adam but id like to do the culture bit too. ive always wanted to see the tulips out in force ( non smokin type) anne franks place and you have a wealth of works of art for such a small country. 

every day is a holiday if you can legally toke up imho


----------



## bushybush (Apr 28, 2011)

I feel like our country keeps ADDING holidays. We have Cesar Chavez day now even. He was a migrant mexican farm laborer who organized a union for the fruit pickers. Now it's a holiday and everything is closed. Keep the holidays coming!

PS....grow is looking great Donster!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2011)

hahah there'd be uproar if they announced a holiday for an immigrant in this country. then again the lazy bastards wouldn't complain too much....


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 28, 2011)

No holidays for my immigrant.lol


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2011)

I know it was a jest lad...just call me fukkin Stato, lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 28, 2011)

So, the Big Liver's is down bro. For all the right reasons i couldnt wait no longer hahaha. But the space has made way for other's to bloom, and its kinda helped a little with this dank smell lingering around. Shit when out sitting sunning it up yest, i lit a banger and had to put it out every other puff with the reek, while walking along a nice country path lol.
Some wicked smoke man 

cindy


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So, the Big Liver's is down bro. For all the right reasons i couldnt wait no longer hahaha. But the space has made way for other's to bloom, and its kinda helped a little with this dank smell lingering around. Shit when out sitting sunning it up yest, i lit a banger and had to put it out every other puff with the reek, while walking along a nice country path lol.
> Some wicked smoke man
> 
> cindy


could you describe the taste of the livers a bit cindy? im about 10days from chopping her and after months of reading bout the livers im fucking dieing to give it a try whats it taste like m8?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 29, 2011)

Taste sambo! Damn you got me there bro. lol. This is my first chance to do something proper with it myself mate, and still drying. But a 24 hr. fast dry and its well..... ??? You will have the reek from her by now, and it only get's stronger/better bro. 

cindy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2011)

i hope my livers cross is just as good as the original. also hope it turns out as nice as dons did. i have a few more beans so i may start a mother.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh Don how was the wedding? Did ya have ya boyz over. Lovely dress Kate had on..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> No holidays for my immigrant.lol


 man i need a holiday. i need a tolerance holiday. yesterday i drank from 10 till 1 and didn't even feel pissed. not even a sniff of a hangover this morning either. tho im sure the hangover god will level the score soon enough. 


DST said:


> I know it was a jest lad...just call me fukkin Stato, lol.


 soz man, im hopeless at reading inflection. 


Cindyguygrower said:


> So, the Big Liver's is down bro. For all the right reasons i couldnt wait no longer hahaha. But the space has made way for other's to bloom, and its kinda helped a little with this dank smell lingering around. Shit when out sitting sunning it up yest, i lit a banger and had to put it out every other puff with the reek, while walking along a nice country path lol.
> Some wicked smoke man
> cindy


 is unmistakable, like cheese once you've had that whiff of thick funk ou could blind pick t out of a dozen types of weed. ji took mine down thursday night,and the smells still lingering in the dining room. it was only a diddy sized one too 


sambo020482 said:


> could you describe the taste of the livers a bit cindy? im about 10days from chopping her and after months of reading bout the livers im fucking dieing to give it a try whats it taste like m8?





Cindyguygrower said:


> Taste sambo! Damn you got me there bro. lol. This is my first chance to do something proper with it myself mate, and still drying. But a 24 hr. fast dry and its well..... ??? You will have the reek from her by now, and it only get's stronger/better bro.
> cindy


 wait till you do a big run and get the hash on the go. livers hash is exquisite. 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i hope my livers cross is just as good as the original. also hope it turns out as nice as dons did. i have a few more beans so i may start a mother.


 good luck tryna! was worried about my 3 but they smell unbelievable, pheno's are all over the shop but it was just my first pollen chucking. highlanders got a pink throwback pheno which looks a treat. 


Hemlock said:


> Oh Don how was the wedding? Did ya have ya boyz over. Lovely dress Kate had on..LOL


wedding was done pretty quick to be honest. i went to a couple of pals house n we ate fancy cakes home made choccy truffles, cucumber sandwiches.... and drank 3 bottles of pimms cup. honest i never want to see pimms again. aye her dress was kanny. but the star of the show was princess Beatrice's fuckin mental hat. honestly what a pillock 
'






another corking day today. going to get the grass cut... get the pots done and maybe buy a couple of sun loungers. 

have a great weekend guys


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2011)

well thanks alot done u just broke the wedding ban, that pic was first pic ive seen so far to do with the weeding


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> well thanks alot done u just broke the wedding ban, that pic was first pic ive seen so far to do with the weeding


well at least its an amusing picture....


----------



## choempi (Apr 30, 2011)

don gin and ton said:


> well at least its an amusing picture....


 
omg...


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2011)

Im a fool if i think i can avoid it altogether now lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2011)

well seeing as it was yesterday id say you wont have much to avoid.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> Im a fool if i think i can avoid it altogether now lol


Yeah no kidding huh!! I managed not to turn the news on yesterday but every time I turn on my computer thats all the homepages are all about...

Last two girls are coming down this morning buddy  The L x CC. I think I'm more excited about the livers candy store pheno than the pink pheno though...smoke test will tell. Going to veg both of those phenos out into large bushes for the next run! Got 5 nice clones going ; !)

I'll def take a couple of pics afore they come down though


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 30, 2011)

Prolly can't tell which one is which, huh?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 30, 2011)

Donr forget the smoke report HC!


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 30, 2011)

pimms cup?????

Ok Bro WTH is that????LOL

What was up with some of those hats....You got MAD HATTERS over there M8. The guys that make the hats must say, lets make this shit tell them it looks good get good an snockered, and laugh our ass of when they wear them outside the house...LMAO...Fuck me I would be pissed if my tax rate was as high as the UK's and they paid for some fucked up weeding like that. Take that money and help the military guys.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my side as my grandma used to say, I goota have me some of that great job Don and HC!!!!!!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 1, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Oh my side as my grandma used to say, I goota have me some of that great job Don and HC!!!!!!!!



Fookin gorgeous that hc.


----------



## las fingerez (May 1, 2011)

ambers gonna be all over that monday morning lol. great show HC bro  am i right to think thats the livers x cherry cheese? (dont u have some of them seeds doc?)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

Thanks my friend, as always muchos appreciated!!

Yo Donny I'll give you one guess  .......Hope your havin a good weekend mu brother!


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

looks nice whatever the guess, Cherry something perhaps, Black rosey?...mmmn. Yum.

ooops, i made more than 1 guess.


----------



## curious old fart (May 1, 2011)

DST said:


> looks nice whatever the guess, Cherry something perhaps, Black rosey?...mmmn. Yum.
> 
> ooops, i made more than 1 guess.


smoke two bowls for exceeding the limit.

 
cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2011)

Wow hc. i bet you love seeing her. that would be lovely to see daily. im drdoppin the Cherry Cheese BX next. but i kno it wont look as good as that. did the CC x L dry yet? im waitin on ya report i sure hope mine is fem.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

DST said:


> looks nice whatever the guess, Cherry something perhaps, Black rosey?...mmmn. Yum.
> 
> ooops, i made more than 1 guess.


Black Rosie she be D!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wow hc. i bet you love seeing her. that would be lovely to see daily. im drdoppin the Cherry Cheese BX next. but i kno it wont look as good as that. did the CC x L dry yet? im waitin on ya report i sure hope mine is fem.


Think I'll turn her into a house plant while I'm waiting for the seeds to ripen. Shouldn't bother her at this point and she prolly happier out of the budroom with all of those little hippies in there lol. The L x CC will be dry enough for a sample next week

Just took the first bong hit of my Casey. Buds are very crystally, soft mellow smell and taste. Didn't feel to much for the first couple of min but I can feel it creeping through my body now starting to settle in. Let's see how I feel after a couple of bongs of it...liking it so far!!


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

nice mate ive been smoking casey and can defo feel my back loosening up, such a floral complex smell, I love it


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

That's a great description of it westy! I can't nail down the smell of the crushed bud any better than that. And I can def feel it pulling me in both directions...body is all loosened up and relaxed and it would be easy to melt into the chair but there is also an energetic side to it as well, it's kinda up to you : !) Four bong rips in the past hour. And counting lol


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

there is a slight foostyness too which is nice, you wait till the yawning starts, eyes weep the lot lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

Oh it's powerful, no doubt lol! I'm back in time 5 hrs from you, I'm sure tonight it will hit me. Untill then the doc perscribes more bowls hehe. I cant empty a bong on one hit like D does, but I get a couple of good rips per bowl. Don't like big bowls anymore, shit gets nasty towards the end!


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

yeah its very more ish even wen u cant hold ya head up lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> yeah its very more ish even wen u cant hold ya head up lol


Off to bed for you then bro, have a great one on the green tomorrow


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

jus havin a last biff b4 bed lol, still a tad early for me lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 1, 2011)

Me too mate... White rhino = goodnight lol. Sweet dreams people


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Prolly can't tell which one is which, huh?
> 
> View attachment 1577340


YIPPIIEEEEKKIIIIYAAAAAAAAAAY  I'm still at a loss as to why mine look nothing like that but what the hell. cracking job HC 


Hemlock said:


> pimms cup?????
> Ok Bro WTH is that????LOL
> What was up with some of those hats....You got MAD HATTERS over there M8. The guys that make the hats must say, lets make this shit tell them it looks good get good an snockered, and laugh our ass of when they wear them outside the house...LMAO...Fuck me I would be pissed if my tax rate was as high as the UK's and they paid for some fucked up weeding like that. Take that money and help the military guys.


 man pimms cup it kind of tastes like a watered down jagermeister you bung a load of strawberries and cucumber bits in it, a couple of mint leaves and mix it 1/3 with lemonade. it actually tastes alright then. as for the tax rate lmao yeah id be pissed too... 

i heard that crazy family of bible bashing lunatics from over the pond were coming over to picket the wedding don't think they'd have gotten out alive. im surprised one of the veterans platoon mates haven't popped holes through them. 


Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks my friend, as always muchos appreciated!!
> 
> Yo Donny I'll give you one guess  .......Hope your havin a good weekend mu brother!


my guess is its dank Jim but not as we know it! is everyone as excited bout the seed run as i am yet? hows the smell HC? cant wait to hear the smoke reports man, id bet good money your going to love the candy pheno.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2011)

they've popped bin laden!?!?!?


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

so I just read, shows you how long you can hide if you don't have a telephone and internet. Funny that. Oh, and 7m thick concrete walls, hahaha. When is someone going to call a strain Bin Laden??


----------



## sambo020482 (May 2, 2011)

''justice has been done'' obama lol 

no comment......


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they've popped bin laden!?!?!?


Yeah they announced it this morning that Anne Frank is reigning hide and seek champion of the world!!!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 2, 2011)

but they have also said that they have already disposed of the body in the sea. that seems a dodgy to me


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

I heard Biggie, Tupac and Bin Laden are smokin bowls together of some wicked shizz called "Thriller"....grown by some other member of their community.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2011)

ive only had one by txt an it was some guff bout Madeline can come out now you've won...

it took them 4 years + to work out he was hiding in a compound deep in Pakistan that was 8 times the size of any of its neighbors !?!? wtf


----------



## Hemlock (May 2, 2011)

Glad hes DEAD, So be it. Fed him to the sharks. Just wish it was me that pulled the trigger!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 2, 2011)

Howd'y Partner. Just in to say HIGH. Hope you got a holiday and na' graft today man!

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 2, 2011)

Prolly greek to you fellas over there, and no offence hemlock, but I'm sure that crybaby john baynor and the rest of his party are saying fuckkkkkkkkkk...4 more years of that negro. 

Way to go Obama! Kill mission all the way!! I haven't figured out the burial at sea yet though?? I guess a billion a year to the Pakistanies wasn't enough. K positive vibes for the rest of the day, dunna mean to rant in yer crib bra. Slept in this morning...watched a couple of great movies late last night...The Falcon and the Snowman (Sean Penn 1976) and Spygames (Redford and Pitt 2001) Recommend them both!

Bonging some Casey this morning and lovin it!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2011)

right! excuse me for not being round the doors its been mental busy last few days.





autopot trio




ccx l 2 sweet pheno's one liversy one just sweets




sativa lean cc x l ( not sweet, skunky?!)




grape ape




grape ape




livers top shoot, just cos




livers pr0n




a gift off the inlaws trip to venice! chuffed. 

ill get round the doors at some point...........


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2011)

lol looking goood mate, nice mask.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2011)

ta lad, aye its a pricey one, deffo the most expensive in my collection.


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2011)

lol, how many do u have?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2011)

errr not sure of those style 2 a couple of mexican ones few others, i need some way of displaying them


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 3, 2011)

How's it going man! Nice set of pics, nice strains too!! No shortage of dankness at donnys place. Holy sheet..schmooking a bowl of l x cc and hash and I think I'm getting to fucked up to have an intelligent conversation lol. Going to throw up a pic or two and get back to rocking... purple 10 crosses this summer! Going to spread the love


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2011)

HEY DON!!!!!!! Awesome update m8!
YOur tent is really filling in nice.nice nice.
The photographs you entered in the contests were beautiful. I voted for you to win. did you get your prize yet?
How is the scrog tree looking these days? I would love to see a picture of her.
Have a sctsooooned day with big fat joints everywhere.
There was something else i was going to say but now i forget. damn.ill check back later.lmao
peace amber


----------



## supersillybilly (May 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> errr not sure of those style 2 a couple of mexican ones few others, i need some way of displaying them


The prices you charge for your weed, you need a mask.lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 3, 2011)

The tent's lookin tight bro! All that Livers going must catch your throat on enter eh man!
Ive got to check, but sure ive got a couple cc x l, to catch a fe-male this time from lol. That jizz from the deep ripper caught the Livers to, so got some nice bean's from both the Liver's and the DPQ 
Hope your geting out in the sun bro! By-The-Way, some snorkle looking hat you got. Is that a sex toy or something?

cindy


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> errr not sure of those style 2 a couple of mexican ones few others, i need some way of displaying them


uve got a head aint ya lol and failing that hang em on the wall.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

Hey Donny, that Grape ape sure is a weiry looking wee thing. Looks like the buds would smash windaes!!! Maar alles is in super goed order!!!

Peace bru,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going man! Nice set of pics, nice strains too!! No shortage of dankness at donnys place. Holy sheet..schmooking a bowl of l x cc and hash and I think I'm getting to fucked up to have an intelligent conversation lol. Going to throw up a pic or two and get back to rocking... purple 10 crosses this summer! Going to spread the love


 hey hc man, its going good thanks, actually there is a shortage, this round was a short one im keeping a bit of livers and grape ape back, the flock have been hungry for a while. ill be over to see the pics and smoke report maybe?! whats getting up the P10 this spring break? 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HEY DON!!!!!!! Awesome update m8!
> YOur tent is really filling in nice.nice nice.
> The photographs you entered in the contests were beautiful. I voted for you to win. did you get your prize yet?
> How is the scrog tree looking these days? I would love to see a picture of her.
> ...


 hey Doc hinny, aye its getting back to how it should look. i cant wait to get a full scrog on these autopots. the increase in growth speed is phenomenal. wish id set them up sooner. thanks for voting dr, i had no idea i was in the running remembering the shots from whodat jigga and the others, ill be stoked to win a spoon. 

ill drop some photo's up of the scrog dog in a little while. she's getting to be a beast. i was seriously considering transplanting her into an auto pot for maximum donkey cockage.
ttfn


supersillybilly said:


> The prices you charge for your weed, you need a mask.lol


 haha aye reet lad. as i say to all who twist their mush at the price. if you can find as good for cheaper, buy it. 


Cindyguygrower said:


> The tent's lookin tight bro! All that Livers going must catch your throat on enter eh man!
> Ive got to check, but sure ive got a couple cc x l, to catch a fe-male this time from lol. That jizz from the deep ripper caught the Livers to, so got some nice bean's from both the Liver's and the DPQ
> Hope your geting out in the sun bro! By-The-Way, some snorkle looking hat you got. Is that a sex toy or something?
> cindy


 aye lad its the new style french ticklers. ...... 
im damn sure im going to get some sun this after man. couple of jars and a bifta at the pub is a cert. 


mr west said:


> uve got a head aint ya lol and failing that hang em on the wall.


 oh aye im forever in an out of morrisons in me mask lol..... 


DST said:


> Hey Donny, that Grape ape sure is a weiry looking wee thing. Looks like the buds would smash windaes!!! Maar alles is in super goed order!!!
> Peace bru,
> DST


 sup D bru. yeah it was a funny one that but as i suspected it was just starting to look like it was going moldy in the really dense bits. nugs are dense but not as dense as the DOG. looks to have the odd selfed bean in there too.

laters all


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 4, 2011)

Hey good morning bro how's it going! Got a good laugh out of the maximum donkey cockage!! The DOG is a monster isn't it. Totally blown away at mine!

I hear you about the shortage...mine was short this week too. Had to dip into my headstash to fill up a qtr. I shall be out of weed and hash by the end of the week and next harvest is not for two weeks. Ruh row


----------



## las fingerez (May 4, 2011)

DST said:


> so I just read, shows you how long you can hide if you don't have a telephone and internet. Funny that. Oh, and 7m thick concrete walls, hahaha. When is someone going to call a strain Bin Laden??


i got a uk clone list and it says that ak-47 is sometimes called bin laden in london lol if it is made *cough cough* then it should deff have ak-47 in it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey good morning bro how's it going! Got a good laugh out of the maximum donkey cockage!! The DOG is a monster isn't it. Totally blown away at mine!
> 
> I hear you about the shortage...mine was short this week too. Had to dip into my headstash to fill up a qtr. I shall be out of weed and hash by the end of the week and next harvest is not for two weeks. Ruh row


 your Dog is lookin beastly man! mines filling up the screen fast. man its not like you to be runnin low man. im doing ok got a nice chunk of livers and grape ape tho itll be gone by the weekend no doubt. im out of cured which really sucks


las fingerez said:


> i got a uk clone list and it says that ak-47 is sometimes called bin laden in london lol if it is made *cough cough* then it should deff have ak-47 in it lol


 lol bin laden!?!? the daft names for dope never cease to amuse. im going to name my next one rainbow skittles unicorn poop...

couple of shots of the DOG SCROG for Doc and the mystery well half mystery beans for westy.


----------



## las fingerez (May 5, 2011)

feck me thats gonna be huge bro


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2011)

yes don them seeds are dpp x livers or deep blues f1's. Shapies are no good with sweaty hands and plastics bags lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> feck me thats gonna be huge bro


 Amen brother! its got another 6-9 weeks veg to go yet. im considering a transplant into an auto pot just for excessiveness. 


mr west said:


> yes don them seeds are dpp x livers or deep blues f1's. Shapies are no good with sweaty hands and plastics bags lmao


 thanks fella! wish id popped them when i did the psycho killer.  once again labelling has been my undoing lmao.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Amen brother! its got another 6-9 weeks veg to go yet. im considering a transplant into an auto pot just for excessiveness.
> 
> thanks fella! wish id popped them when i did the psycho killer.  once again labelling has been my undoing lmao.


Hey real nice reveg on the DOG! Is that the one with the big fat colas? Your screen looks to be a third full already? Ya want to flip that brute when your screen gets to two thirds or so. How many more weeks did you say you were going to veg for lol???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

how do lad! yeah that's the one with the beast colas. purple ish pheno. why should i flip at 2/3? i intended to let the screen fill then maybe extend to the left n right. 

owing to the timings of the autopots and the next run going in, I have two options. chuck it in now n let it get 6-7weeks of flower or wait the 8-9 weeks till the new run of autopots is right to flip. i took snips off the livers n co for the next run on tuesday and put the remains fo the mothers in to flower. im considering finishing it with the 300w red cfl i've got in a makeshift box but that doesn't thrill me to be fair...

think im going in to business with a fella making led panels too. all go in the grow world. work is so boring compared to grow work


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how do lad! yeah that's the one with the beast colas. purple ish pheno. why should i flip at 2/3? i intended to let the screen fill then maybe extend to the left n right.
> 
> owing to the timings of the autopots and the next run going in, I have two options. chuck it in now n let it get 6-7weeks of flower or wait the 8-9 weeks till the new run of autopots is right to flip. i took snips off the livers n co for the next run on tuesday and put the remains fo the mothers in to flower. im considering finishing it with the 300w red cfl i've got in a makeshift box but that doesn't thrill me to be fair...
> 
> think im going in to business with a fella making led panels too. all go in the grow world. work is so boring compared to grow work


Oh my god, isnt' it lol? I never disliked my job until I started growing and I'm not sure if thats a good thing or not haha.

As far as your scrog...that's the way I learned here a few years ago when I first started growing. Remember sponging up all that info when you first stumbled upon riu lol? That seemed to be the general concensous. Once you flip, your stretch is going to fill up the rest of the screen easy and you want your buds as close to the screen as possible. I've done quite a few, 20+, and there is a time and a place for them but I don't do scrogs anymore myself. I figured that it was just a timing issue for you.

Just topped my morning bowl of Casey with some hash. Getting into a good place before I crank the tunes and work on the girls : !)

Oh and my ark is just about fini lol The lake that runs half the length this state is at record height, 3ft above flood level stage, and rising. Been raining all week, going to snow in the mtns tonight. I may be forced to hop in my boat and come over and see yall if this doesn't stop.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

alright Noah!?  the strains went in two by two, male nd a female doing the electric bugaloo

haha i cant say ive enjoyed any of my jobs really, and ive done a lot of work. working for someone else sucks big time. 

i remember sponging up all the info i could get into my brain now the brains all spongy.... lol i was going to read up again in the faq but since riu changed i cant seem to find jack shit. i put scrog into the search box and got no hits!?  whats new tho haha

I hadnt actually thought the plant would stretch horizontally lol. but of course it will. well im just going to run with it if the screen gets too full ill prune it lol or extend the screen maybe.


----------



## las fingerez (May 5, 2011)

yeah i read that method about filling the screen 2/3 and letting the strech fill the rest but thats not what i did on the infamous lemon beast 

my screens are 3weeks 12.12 so nearly finished streching i'll pull the psyco and livers out for some side shots. oh shit i removed the screen on the livers by accident and left it off so i'll show ya the psyco a bit later on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

so do you just let it fill and flip then Laz man? or is it a trade secret


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2011)

haha.. so wheres all the bloody music around here?
heres some to go with that insane DOG SCROG RIP bon scott

[youtube]fsDpznl8eIs[/youtube]

nICe Don!!!!!!!!! wicked arial view man! and what is that plant in the left bottom corner of the picture? ive never seen dope that looked like that before.. are you up to some sort of experimention we should know about , boy?lol l8er ....doc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

its hard to type while simultaneously throwing horns on both hands! RIP BON

the plant in the corner is rosemary. i love me a steak with garlic and rosemary.


----------



## DST (May 5, 2011)

Lushious Rosemary!!! lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2011)

It is, but now I want a steak haha...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 5, 2011)

Yeah I agree. That rosemary is dank


----------



## DST (May 5, 2011)

hey Willy, I hear ya gonna be stoking the Engineers fire soon. Hope you enjoy the ride bru!

peace, DST


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 5, 2011)

You deserved the win Don mate, that bud shot is killa!!

Peace


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2011)

here here, for he's a jolly good fellow ect.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2011)

sweet, chuffed  next time i'm entering A herb patch photo  WINNING


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 6, 2011)

How's it swinging Bro. Been a right busy couple week's, got to relax more i think lol. The DOG scrog is a champ of a re-veg, man and remembering back, it was well worth it mate. Going to be a beast man! I'm thinking about diong the same thing with this bubble/cheese/kush as its just getting better and better looking! I'll get some good shot's up over the week-end, the hit you with Q's on how to best re-veg. it.

Hope your having a good one mate. 

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2011)

alreet fella! cheers aye the dog is getting bigger by the day I've started training it with twisty ties to fill the canopy. I'm dying to flip it but I'm going to wait it out. As for q's on the reveg its pretty simple, just chop it down and leave a few leaves and budsites from the popcorn fluff, chuck it in veg forget about it for a month or so. i trimmed the root ball down but its not essential, i just didnt have room for the big tub.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2011)

Got any snips of the reveg in your cloning chamber? Was going to enlarge your pic but my right click is not working. I think it's been slowly going...damn cheap Asus laptop

edit...any other way to copy other than the right click button bru lol??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2011)

ive got a couple of snips in baby coco pots at the moment doing kanny.

im going to do a little animation when the reveg is done but here's from last chop to now. ( slow day at work....)










































ill be taking her out n rotating to fill the screen at the weekend. the screen is handily at my veg light level so im just turning it n letting it reach sideways.


----------



## Hemlock (May 6, 2011)

Well Done Don!!!.. 
What a day here today, sunny and like 82F for the high..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2011)

shiiiiiiiiiiiit man 27 degrees! send a little over highlanders cave!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 6, 2011)

DST said:


> hey Willy, I hear ya gonna be stoking the Engineers fire soon. Hope you enjoy the ride bru!
> 
> peace, DST


Yeah mate gonna get the pistons pumping on that one as soon as I can.


----------



## Hemlock (May 6, 2011)

Livers and CC odd leaf.....


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> View attachment 1586888View attachment 1586886View attachment 1586881View attachment 1586880
> 
> Livers and CC odd leaf.....


Ah ya got a crinkle leaf lol. She looks great hem, sativa dominant. Out of three girls, only one was sativa (cc?) and that was the pink pheno. The buds on the indica are a bit harder and heavier but not by a lot. How much longer are you going to veg them for, I have several l x cc that size that get flipped in two or three weeks!


----------



## Hemlock (May 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ah ya got a crinkle leaf lol. She looks great hem, sativa dominant. Out of three girls, only one was sativa (cc?) and that was the pink pheno. The buds on the indica are a bit harder and heavier but not by a lot. How much longer are you going to veg them for, I have several l x cc that size that get flipped in two or three weeks!


Hey Bro,
Yeah, gonna use this girl as a mother...


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2011)

Looks like you'll be able to take the first dozen cuttings off soon?


----------



## Hemlock (May 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Looks like you'll be able to take the first dozen cuttings off soon?


Next week I'm gonna rape her!!!LOL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2011)

sup dawg, that is a really beautiful series of images of your dog reveg. really cool.
Amazing gardening m8! i wish i had that magical tree. I wonder if you can just reveg her continuously... like forever.. that would be wicked.
have a spectacular weekend.
Peace
Amber


----------



## las fingerez (May 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so do you just let it fill and flip then Laz man? or is it a trade secret


yeah i can tell ya but i'll have 2 kill u after its top secret info lol

quite simply i fill the screens 100% (if possible, does not always happen with multi strain growing) then flip to 12.12 thats what i did on the infamous beast 

congrats on the comp bro 

edit - if the screen is to big after flipping to 12.12 then i just trim it down to save on space


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> View attachment 1586888View attachment 1586886View attachment 1586881View attachment 1586880
> Livers and CC odd leaf.....


funky! the cherry cheeses were a bit out there in structure....


Highlanders cave said:


> Ah ya got a crinkle leaf lol. She looks great hem, sativa dominant. Out of three girls, only one was sativa (cc?) and that was the pink pheno. The buds on the indica are a bit harder and heavier but not by a lot. How much longer are you going to veg them for, I have several l x cc that size that get flipped in two or three weeks!


 tthink the satty side is actually from the livers, the viney structured sweeter smelling pheno


Hemlock said:


> Hey Bro,
> Yeah, gonna use this girl as a mother...


 so its going to be a feature for a while eh. chuffed 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> sup dawg, that is a really beautiful series of images of your dog reveg. really cool.
> Amazing gardening m8! i wish i had that magical tree. I wonder if you can just reveg her continuously... like forever.. that would be wicked.
> have a spectacular weekend.
> Peace
> Amber


 hey ambs! thanks but it DST and the genetics hat do the hard work, lol and the timer hahaha. i have seen a journal a while back that th3 guy had been revegging the same 3 plants continuously in a cycle. they were some gnarley shizz fo sho! have a great weekend yourself! 


las fingerez said:


> yeah i can tell ya but i'll have 2 kill u after its top secret info lol
> 
> quite simply i fill the screens 100% (if possible, does not always happen with multi strain growing) then flip to 12.12 thats what i did on the infamous beast
> 
> ...


 hahahah kool bro ta! ill just let her ride then! i might even extend the mesh we'll see... cheers bout the comp im fuckin chuffed to nuts man.

firmly in the recovery position today..... best get it together for the match!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2011)

Morning bro. Still cant get over how good you'r DOG looked before and at the chop point, then to watch you re-veg it and now got it running all-over again so fast and with extra clone's "this time i hope lol" Ive been getting the feeling mine is'nt giong to fatten up like you'rs, its just the 3 main branche's and looking mighty either-way. What was the approx dry wight from that DOG bro?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2011)

morning lad, swede's still cloudy, my wakey bake bong hasnt sat well on the bonce either ... 

dont fret bro, she'll fatten up no bother. especially with 3 colas instead of loads like the livers. aye i took a couple of clones to keep the line going. its the strongest dope i've tasted indica wise. no idea the weight dry sorry. it was good tho the buds are hard as rocks.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2011)

That's music to my ears bro. She's deff. going to be a heavy hitter, and the strong indica structure is all new to me. Ive got a couple Pic's im about to post up. Got one of the bubble/cheese/kush Plant haha.


cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2011)

looks typically kush, really dark leaves. bet thats stinking eh


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks typically kush, really dark leaves. bet thats stinking eh


Well starting to smell now, not reekin like " a mad man at geordie shore lol," but yea bro. smelling like its going to be nice puff anyway . Not the same kush smell as the DOG but more Kush in there than anything else!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 8, 2011)

Here's one for ya' chiefter!

a bottom popcorn the deff. POPPED  Got a couple more on me thread for y'all to see. Look's like some mean grean to me haha 

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 8, 2011)

Looks like some mean green to me to cindy. Look at the perfectly shape calyxs stacked on top of each other!


----------



## las fingerez (May 8, 2011)

theres my doggie next to a 200g coffee jar for reference. i topped it about a week ago. she needs re-potting really but i kinda wanted to do them all at the same time so there a bit more even in the veg room.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Here's one for ya' chiefter!
> 
> a bottom popcorn the deff. POPPED  Got a couple more on me thread for y'all to see. Look's like some mean grean to me haha
> cindy


aye aye lad! deffo looks the part! as HC said nice foxtail bud structure. 


las fingerez said:


> theres my doggie next to a 200g coffee jar for reference. i topped it about a week ago. she needs re-potting really but i kinda wanted to do them all at the same time so there a bit more even in the veg room.


coming along a treat man! mine need a long while yet. i might just keep the baby as a mother and let the other go to my pal, he's just got himself the same 4 pot auto setup as me after seeing them in action. 

seems the compost from BnQ was full of flies  not sure whether to try n treat the herbs in the veg room or just chuck them outside. might dig out the hot shot strip


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 8, 2011)

Evening buddy what's happenen! Got a dgt run come up in a couple of weeks lol. All stuff from you ; !)


----------



## las fingerez (May 8, 2011)

ahh bugs from compost thats what made me come back to coco (and pukkabuds fluffy beast)

hope ur good donnington?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2011)

whats the word chief!? had a bit of a thunderstorm over today and the kitchen/bathroom ceilings were pissin water through them. ive had the landlord get a roofer out 4 times and each time he reckons its sorted, next time it rains heavy its dripping doon the walls. worst bit was i was in the bath at the time chillin out then all of a sudden its like having a cold shower of drips. ne good...

man if the run tastes and smokes half as good as it looks ill be a happy man. this morning i concluded that the amount of premature and mature beans that came from the grape ape led me to its got to be hermie in there so ive decided im going to take a walk round the burn near my work n scatter them around.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> ahh bugs from compost thats what made me come back to coco (and pukkabuds fluffy beast)
> 
> hope ur good donnington?


easy Las fella! aye im good part from the leaks etc lol i really want to keep the herbs in the veg area till they've matured a bit so ill just get a pest strip on the go. went for a toby carvery this after. 4 different meat sunday dinner! you had a good weekend?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats the word chief!? had a bit of a thunderstorm over today and the kitchen/bathroom ceilings were pissin water through them. ive had the landlord get a roofer out 4 times and each time he reckons its sorted, next time it rains heavy its dripping doon the walls. worst bit was i was in the bath at the time chillin out then all of a sudden its like having a cold shower of drips. ne good...
> 
> man if the run tastes and smokes half as good as it looks ill be a happy man. this morning i concluded that the amount of premature and mature beans that came from the grape ape led me to its got to be hermie in there so ive decided im going to take a walk round the burn near my work n scatter them around.


I caught that rain man, just heard the thunder then the rains sure came lol " must have some local indian's doing a dance somewhere close "
Funny just thinking of you lying in the bath....then WOOOOOOOOSH lmao

later's bro


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy Las fella! aye im good part from the leaks etc lol i really want to keep the herbs in the veg area till they've matured a bit so ill just get a pest strip on the go. went for a toby carvery this after. 4 different meat sunday dinner! you had a good weekend?


4 meat roast eh? Sounds fucking king. I had a franky and bennys for a change... Got to get that Sunday meal in. Hope your good don. Me and the Jew where up till 4 in morn trimming the first half of my 600 tent. Looks to be a good yield so far, lots of livers w rhino, cherry berry and bubblegum.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

well its technically 3 meat if you count the gammon and roast pork as 1 lol. plate was piled man. need a good sunday dinner now n t hen i don't normally have em in the summer just eat light, but after the bath debacle...

damn that's some late night trimming sesh man, i generally just do it in shifts of a few hours thank fully if you lollipop the livers n psycho etc the trim is fairly easy. im not looking forward to the trim on the autopot lasses. there's mountains of budsites all over the canopy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

[youtube]p5vuTToYN8M[/youtube]

4 weeks 2 days for the girls...





sat cc x l




cc x l throwing some pink 




psycho




1 auto




3 auto's






smoke 1


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well its technically 3 meat if you count the gammon and roast pork as 1 lol. plate was piled man. need a good sunday dinner now n t hen i don't normally have em in the summer just eat light, but after the bath debacle...
> 
> damn that's some late night trimming sesh man, i generally just do it in shifts of a few hours thank fully if you lollipop the livers n psycho etc the trim is fairly easy. im not looking forward to the trim on the autopot lasses. there's mountains of budsites all over the canopy.


Yeah it was a late night job but I was teaching the Jew how to trim properly. Was a laugh tho lots of tunes and a few biffs to blaze. I hear you on the light eating mate but lately I have been going out for a good few meals so when I eat out I always the biggest plate full.


----------



## Hemlock (May 9, 2011)

Don,
Sorry to hear bout your luck with the roof...
Have a good week


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Yeah it was a late night job but I was teaching the Jew how to trim properly. Was a laugh tho lots of tunes and a few biffs to blaze. I hear you on the light eating mate but lately I have been going out for a good few meals so when I eat out I always the biggest plate full.


ah yeah its a vital skill. im the same with me mate when we set to, tunes smokes and occasional line of marchin pooder, tho that's actually counter-productive for the most part....


Hemlock said:


> Don,
> Sorry to hear bout your luck with the roof...
> Have a good week


 ah mate fuck the roof. i've told the landlord 4 times and each time he's had the same mate of a mate come an not fix it properly. its his house that's going to have major structural damage not mine. im out end of September anyway. Ill be withholding the last months rent till i actually move out. im not letting the fucker take my deposit for his mistakes.

good week to ya bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 9, 2011)

Darn religous fanatics were just at the door. Damn why cant I think of these things sooner...would have loved to have debated the Ancient Astronaut Therory with her.

Real nice for 30 days bro! Didn't you have some l x cc in your last run that didn't want to flower or something?? Everything is looking dialed right in!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

sup hc, yeah you can never think of those things when you need to eh haha 'oh im sorry i thought everyone practiced naked Tuesdays!?'

well now im hopeless with dates abut i cant honestly remember whether i put these cherry cheese x livers in a week two weeks or more in after the livers and the grape ape, but the pic above is the sativa cc x l hahah ish its the one that stretched most lmao... i think at least another 2-3 to go, should come in handy im nursing my last 1/4


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 9, 2011)

Nursing your last qtr? That's not good lol. I do have a male l x cc but he is such a runt, I'm quite hesitant to breed with him. He's grown about 6" in the 3 months haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

bin that mofo!!! on to bigger and better tings hc! IRIE


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 9, 2011)

I like your way of thinking....can use the space and container anyways lol. Just made and ate tacos, time for a bongo!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

hmmmm taco's aye man, its going to be a while but ive got a few new strains i want to nail down the tga mix of qrazytrain and cheesequake should throw up some interesting beans, i want the frost of the QT and the musky cheesy flavour of the CQ. from there i may go back to cheese/psycho/livers for the funk!


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2011)

Wish i could play lol. Im moving my veg room to my mates this afternoon lol still not sure what to do with the clones in the prop lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

dude im doing 8 in auto's for the next few months no new beans a poppin for me...  so much new stuff to play with too.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2011)

I hear ya...feels like it's going to take years to go through all of these new strains. Cof hit me up a couple of weeks ago with around 8 of his strains and now with all these new crosses that I just made....................... lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

man i know its going to be awesome tho. i haven't lasciviously looked at a seed website for months! its just picking the ones you want to work with and sticking to it lol easy said eh....


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2011)

Yupper...I'm real happy with the genetics that I have to work with. Between my tga keepers, my C-4 (very very frosty and potent), BB and now with DOG kush, the Casey and L x CC to throw in the mix, plus the reds plus some awesome strains from cof to work with..........maybe I'll see how many continents I can spread the love to lol. Hoping that the seeds from my Ice mature, been having terrible problems with her to the point this might be her last run. Of course there's a little Ice clone way off in the corner just in case. It's hard to cut a strain loose lol, especially one of your favorites ; !)

Romulan breeding project is at day 12


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

man i wish i had the cave you have to play like that. soon enough ill have a new gaff tho. I'm really lookin forward to the move. ever get the feeling your on borrowed time!? 

its hard letting some strains go but it has to be done man. i doubt ill run any of the cherry cheese x livers again or at least not for a long time. there's gold in there i'm sure of it but there's easier gold to be had first.

talk to ya man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2011)

I feel like I'm on borrowed time everyday after surviving my younger days lol. Just watered my l x cc, fed I should say. They go in in a couple of weeks so it will be 10/11 weeks before I have another taste of it. Didn't want to say but most of that went to fill a qtr...sometimes bills do come first, but I had about a slice of the livers dom and that was real nice!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

a qtr lb i hope and not just a qtr ounce  yeah i cant wait to try the 2 livers dome ones i have they have a slightly different taste to the livers but still that sweetness.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 10, 2011)

Howdy cowboy! How's the good life haha, just in doing my round's before going for me scran! And im ravashed 

catch ya soon bro.

cindy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2011)

nice avitar again don! you have a way of completely baffeling me with your avitars, for a while at least. i dont know what it is but they are so tripped out and fuk with my perception very very well. its like you have an inside scoop to my insanity..lmao I finally figured out it is a parrot.. shit.. i should have gotten that! i have a beak like that stuck in my face EVERYDAY. haha
Hope your doing well. 
Amber


----------



## supersillybilly (May 10, 2011)

I think its a raven amber. I may b wrong


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Howdy cowboy! How's the good life haha, just in doing my round's before going for me scran! And im ravashed
> catch ya soon bro.
> cindy


ah its that no good outlaw the cinderella kid!!! whats crackin fella? 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> nice avitar again don! you have a way of completely baffeling me with your avitars, for a while at least. i dont know what it is but they are so tripped out and fuk with my perception very very well. its like you have an inside scoop to my insanity..lmao I finally figured out it is a parrot.. shit.. i should have gotten that! i have a beak like that stuck in my face EVERYDAY. haha
> Hope your doing well.
> Amber


 haHA SUP AMBS, im a magpie by geography and one in nature, i see something i like i want it haha. i have no idea what type of bird it is, looks too big beaked to be a crow!? not doing so well, had a major drought incident near killed one of my girls... lesson learned, big time. 

i didn't have my res high enough for the gravity to force the nutes from the res to the pots and the furthest away was all dry n shriveled yesterday when i got home, i think ive saved it its perky this morning but you can tell its been suffering for a while. i think as its the furthest away from the res when it was low in nutes it wasn't getting anywhere near the feed it should have been consequently i have 3 beasts and a runt... my own stupid fault. i could have cried last night.


supersillybilly said:


> I think its a raven amber. I may b wrong


 hahahah billies turned into rod hull 

[youtube]sqrg_VCPgAQ[/youtube]


----------



## supersillybilly (May 11, 2011)

Billy Connelly said the best line to that Rod Hull. "If that bird comes anywhere near me I'll break its fucking neck and your arm wae it" Fucking pricless


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2011)

haha got to love the big yin


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2011)

*Magpies* (IPA: /&#712;mæ&#609;pa&#618;/, SAMPA: /"m{g%paI/) are passerine birds of the crow family, Corvidae.
In Europe, "magpie" is often used by English speakers as a synonym for the European Magpie, as there are no other magpies in Europe outside Iberia. That bird was referred to as a "pie" until the late 16th century when the feminine name "mag" was added to the beginning.[1]
Magpies are believed to be one of the most intelligent of all animals: the European Magpie is one of the few animal species known to be able to recognize itself in a mirror test.[2]
dont cry donnie! please, i cant stand to see a grown man cry! lolor even hear about it for that matter.
soooo super sorry to hear about your girl... im sad too.
so im going to assume you are using an auto pot watering system? or something similar? I was concidering getting that set up with my tent before i started this grow a couple months ago. I actually bought it and brought it home. I decided to return just on intuition and instinct telling me it wasnt what i really wanted to have at the time. 
so cheer up mate, shes still alive and kickin and you still have the other beasts that need your love.  and your a Magpie, and magpies are dont like to look in the mirror when they are sad. 
peace out amber


----------



## las fingerez (May 11, 2011)

there called magpies coz we used 2 eat them in a pie  hahaha


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 11, 2011)

Don you use bloombastic right? What's your feeding shedule for it. J mean when do you start with it and how much too a litre? Just curious mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> *Magpies* (IPA: /&#712;mæ&#609;pa&#618;/, SAMPA: /"m{g%paI/) are passerine birds of the crow family, Corvidae.
> In Europe, "magpie" is often used by English speakers as a synonym for the European Magpie, as there are no other magpies in Europe outside Iberia. That bird was referred to as a "pie" until the late 16th century when the feminine name "mag" was added to the beginning.[1]
> Magpies are believed to be one of the most intelligent of all animals: the European Magpie is one of the few animal species known to be able to recognize itself in a mirror test.[2]
> dont cry donnie! please, i cant stand to see a grown man cry! lolor even hear about it for that matter.
> ...


 alreet doc! well its been a long day. the one that was affected has perked up pretty well considering, few fan leaves are bright yellow, but she'll be reet. i am using the autopots, its not been bad so far, i thought it was as the res wasnt up high enough so i raised it by like a foot n a half. when i removed all the ladies to put the pea netting up i noticed another one was dry in the pot, not affected but thirsty. damn tube was blocked with some sediment out the res  shook the pipe and it started flowing through at some pace. 
not sure what to do about it really got a filter for a car petrol tank but it'l block that no bother if its blocked 6ml tubing.

nee tears lass its all going to come together i didnt expect it to be just plug and play. but this is what puts me off real hydro, shit goes downhill fast. 


las fingerez said:


> there called magpies coz we used 2 eat them in a pie  hahaha


 probably kanny tasty. game pie.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2011)

i do its 1 ml per litre and i generally give them a rotation of bloombastic snow storm/purple max and pk13/14 at about 5 weeks in building up a bit if they look handling it


----------



## ghb (May 11, 2011)

don I'm pretty sure it is the bloombastic blocking the tubes up, the pk 13/14 is quite salty too.

i use the BB and i have to stir the res every chance i get, it settles on the bottom. because it is so gloopy and bitty i wouldn't recommend it for the auto pots, have you tried the canna boost?

we know you can manage though, just need to be vigilant


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i do its 1 ml per litre and i generally give them a rotation of bloombastic snow storm/purple max and pk13/14 at about 5 weeks in building up a bit if they look handling it


NICE ONE BRUVVA!!! Think I may have over done it a wee bit with mine. The buds seemed stretchy and a wee bit spindley


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2011)

awwright fam! how much you been giving them. less really is more with that stuff. its weird shit. looks like baby puke and some how blocks my 10ml syringe. works tho


----------



## Hemlock (May 11, 2011)

Hey everybody,
Bad news today.
I used to go to this hydro shop about 1.5 hours away I haven't been there for 2.5-3 years. However, when I was there I got some equiptment on credit and paid it off. Today the hydro shop owner gets busted for selling clones, possosion, ect..ect.. That didn't worry me, but when it said they recovered a notebook with a list of transactions of deals, that got me worried. Now he never knew my real name. What would ya'll do? 
I'm thinking its time for me to pull in and go deep 6? whatcha think?


----------



## curious old fart (May 11, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Hey everybody,
> Bad news today.
> I used to go to this hydro shop about 1.5 hours away I haven't been there for 2.5-3 years. However, when I was there I got some equiptment on credit and paid it off. Today the hydro shop owner gets busted for selling clones, possosion, ect..ect.. That didn't worry me, but when it said they recovered a notebook with a list of transactions of deals, that got me worried. Now he never knew my real name. What would ya'll do?
> I'm thinking its time for me to pull in and go deep 6? whatcha think?


If they don't know your name then don't worry about it.


cof


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> awwright fam! how much you been giving them. less really is more with that stuff. its weird shit. looks like baby puke and some how blocks my 10ml syringe. works tho


I used it 1ml per litre from the 3Rd week onwards all the way to the end. My buds have gone a wee bit stretched and a bit wispy... Nothing too drastic tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> If they don't know your name then don't worry about it.
> 
> 
> cof


 Listen to the wise old fart hemlock bro! Bad form keeping a ledger tho.


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I used it 1ml per litre from the 3Rd week onwards all the way to the end. My buds have gone a wee bit stretched and a bit wispy... Nothing too drastic tho.


 Are they new strains? It's wisp bud is usually down to genetics or not enough light. Is be surprised if the bloombastic caused it. only way to know is a side by side tho really.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 12, 2011)

Not long now bro. Gonna be shan without ya! 
[video=youtube;_Mzklb9nkXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mzklb9nkXM&feature=fvst[/video]
I'm sure it'll still be one for the book's man!

P.S Got a snip of the bubb/cheese/Kush to root. No re-veg needed i hope 

Later man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2011)

tune lad! aye woulda been a treat eh, still just up the road... 

good drills on the cheesykoosh you take it well into flower? ive done it a few times its fine just takes a while more.

right im finally gonna get round the doors. ive got the ok to stop n see how the autopots go. the issue wasn't the gravity at all. I had another dry pot last night, It turns out basement lighting never sent the filter housing for the res!! nee wonder the tubes are blocked eh

i've rigged up a makeshift one for now, been on to them n they'll hopefully just send a bit out but i bought them must be best part of year back now. should do the amount i've spent with them over the years.

pics this arvo


----------



## ghb (May 12, 2011)

you still use basement lighting?, i'm sure i have heard you call them basement shiting before due to all their fuck ups.......................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2011)

yeah they fucked up DST's order a while back and have been quite rude to some peeps, but its just luck of the draw, ive had nowt but top service well apart from this missing bit. they've taken stuff back even after i've used it ( 6inch rvk fan ) gave me free delivery on big orders. and more importantly they ship dhl which doesn't have a return address on it  

i'm looking for another 4 pot auto setup in singles im going to price up with a few other shops in the uk n see who comes out top.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Listen to the wise old fart hemlock bro! Bad form keeping a ledger tho.
> 
> Are they new strains? It's wisp bud is usually down to genetics or not enough light. Is be surprised if the bloombastic caused it. only way to know is a side by side tho really.


It's mainly the rhino punch if I'm honest mate. Last time I grew it was rock had under the 400w this time it's a wee bit wispy grown under the 600w. Oh well the next run will be the decider I think. 

Oh and the cc x l I have in flower is very livers Dom. Smells fuckin beautifull mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2011)

odd a strain that good changing structure? any nute change other than bloombastic? then again highlander said it took his void 10 cut a few runs to get to where it is now so who knows.

kool on the CC x L! i was smelling mine last night some very odd smells, the sativa one smells like coffee. the purple one like a muskier livers n the last one is a bit coffee bit livers not as sweet as they were for sure.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 12, 2011)

mine is still in veg(l x CC) but i get hintrs of fruity coffee.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2011)

yeah theres some strange smells in there, i bet it tastes a bit funky... deffo think ive found the keeper in looks n weight but taste i value more than strength sometimes. 

picfart





poorly 




2nd Day




picking up colour




coffee ish cc x l




coffunk cc x l




purp keeper? cc x l




purp close up




random bud 




left




right


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 12, 2011)

Very nice over here Don mate!......where do you guys get that green nettin stuff from??


----------



## las fingerez (May 12, 2011)

netting..... shit...... brb.......

donny www.3ch.co.uk

thats where i go bro but they deliver, good prices 2 if u compare around 

Las


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 12, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> netting..... shit...... brb.......


You what mate??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2011)

Hahaha I got it from wilkinsons for about 3-4 bar man


----------



## las fingerez (May 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You what mate??


been meaning to put my netting on and seeing donnys made me jump up and go and fight with my girls trying to put that shit on. its so much easier doing it at the start of 12.12 instead of me leaving it to week 3 12.12 where they have almost finished streching lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2011)

Your not kidding I put mine in with the lights on. I was down to me kegs sweating buckets. Then rearranging the height was loads of fun too


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Your not kidding I put mine in with the lights on. I was down to me kegs sweating buckets. Then rearranging the height was loads of fun too


 when i work under lights. accidents always happen.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> odd a strain that good changing structure? any nute change other than bloombastic? then again highlander said it took his void 10 cut a few runs to get to where it is now so who knows.
> 
> kool on the CC x L! i was smelling mine last night some very odd smells, the sativa one smells like coffee. the purple one like a muskier livers n the last one is a bit coffee bit livers not as sweet as they were for sure.


Morning fella, day by day im more gutted about messing one of the cc x l beans and catching a dude with second try, but sure i got one left. Make it be Fem. lol. But there all looking and sounding great Don. You must be a proud father 
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1596009d1305205294-1st-seed-grow-cowboy-style-coffee-ish.jpg
Fat n Frosty


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2011)

Well fella there's more beans if you want a few? The new crosses need a run out too. They haven't been stabilised yet tho so phenos will be a bit varied.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 13, 2011)

Put my name down mate lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2011)

no probs bro!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2011)

ooh ooh me too! u know i gotcha when i get it back goin.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2011)

HI Ricky!!!!! are you what they call a "ginger"? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2011)

No I'm not a day walker.... could do the quiff tho!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2011)

How's it going my friend : ?) That Black Sour Bubble may be the real deal let me tell you. Wicked strong potency and big hard gooey buds. I had to watch them closely because of my ro level. Still haven't gotten a dehumidifier yet. Smell wonderfully sweet too, can't wait to sample some that has a cure to it...or at least a good dry lol, they came down today. Just finished potting up 7 of those babies! BOG says thats his most potent strain and I remember him saying that it was a very special Bubba Kush that he used in his Bubble line. Smells like its advertised. And it's not a low yeilder either  You saved some for yourself right? If not I have a nice BSB male.


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2011)

get on it h mate ill be interested in my new garden lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2011)

wooot woot! yeah man i think we're all interested haha, i did keep a few beans but again its going to be bout 6 months afore i can pop them 

still having problems with the autopots. 3 are getting water fine but one keeps drying up, im not sure if its the one furthest from the tank or if the tube from the tank to the pot is too long tho that shouldn't matter in theory... my girl says force decreases over distance so ill maybe shorten it. not sure if that applies in a tube full of water probably does. im away this weekend ill dismantle the valve and make sure theres ne shit in it, shorten the tube and if it doesn't graft properly after that. idk


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2011)

Alright gadgie! The sun's oot and im going fookin swimming ! But the raing comes without any warning here so getting wet either way lol.
Take it easy over the week-end 'Rock-star" lmao

cindy


----------



## las fingerez (May 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wooot woot! yeah man i think we're all interested haha, i did keep a few beans but again its going to be bout 6 months afore i can pop them
> 
> still having problems with the autopots. 3 are getting water fine but one keeps drying up, im not sure if its the one furthest from the tank or if the tube from the tank to the pot is too long tho that shouldn't matter in theory... my girl says force decreases over distance so ill maybe shorten it. not sure if that applies in a tube full of water probably does. im away this weekend ill dismantle the valve and make sure theres ne shit in it, shorten the tube and if it doesn't graft properly after that. idk


donny i know its a backwards way of doing it as we all know the autopots work on gravity....

i had my autopots plummed up to a small pump which was enough to put the small tubes under pressure delivering the solution evenly to the trays i had set up. the valves would stop the trays filling up completley with the pressure of the pump and u could run the pump on a timer, get a digital and u could have it come on whenever u wanted to fill the trays back up.

i was thinking of doing this but oscar suggested using an inch or 2 of clay balls in the bottom of the pots to stop the roots sitting in the solution all day.....

just a thought bro, u know the score 

have a good weekend mate


----------



## oscaroscar (May 14, 2011)

Is that thing in the bottom left hand corner the bit that splits the hose into 4? When i was using autopots i would've had one cross and one T piece for 4 pots. Also you could try and get a couple of milk crates to stand your res on. Las was right i did use to put clay pebbles in the bottoms of the pots, say the solution is an inch and a half deep i'd put two and a half inches of pebbles in the bottom and i'd put 2 or 3 layers of pebbles in the pots too so the roots would be able to breathe. I don't wanna come off like a smart cunt but i never had any aggro with autopots, i chose em coz i sometimes i would have to stay out with work with no notice and you can go quite a few days without even having to look in the tent with them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> donny i know its a backwards way of doing it as we all know the autopots work on gravity....
> i had my autopots plummed up to a small pump which was enough to put the small tubes under pressure delivering the solution evenly to the trays i had set up. the valves would stop the trays filling up completley with the pressure of the pump and u could run the pump on a timer, get a digital and u could have it come on whenever u wanted to fill the trays back up.
> i was thinking of doing this but oscar suggested using an inch or 2 of clay balls in the bottom of the pots to stop the roots sitting in the solution all day.....
> just a thought bro, u know the score
> have a good weekend mate


cheers las man, im a bit weary of putting a pump in there. i flood the place more than enough as is, whilst siphoning the nutes off this morning i answered the phone and the bottle overflowed bouta couple of litres all over the fuckin carpet...deffo thinking about the clay balls idea, ive got a bag from a while back i never used, ill give that a whirl next run through. ive got 4 more auto pots coming the morrow so im going to pot the 2 ive just flipped up and get them cracked on for 6 weeks. they'll be the testers tho i hope i've got the issues sorted now with the filter mesh in place. when i checked this morning every pot had water in its base so hop ive got it licked now. i'm sick as fuck of siphoning nuted water into bins.


oscaroscar said:


> Is that thing in the bottom left hand corner the bit that splits the hose into 4? When i was using autopots i would've had one cross and one T piece for 4 pots. Also you could try and get a couple of milk crates to stand your res on. Las was right i did use to put clay pebbles in the bottoms of the pots, say the solution is an inch and a half deep i'd put two and a half inches of pebbles in the bottom and i'd put 2 or 3 layers of pebbles in the pots too so the roots would be able to breathe. I don't wanna come off like a smart cunt but i never had any aggro with autopots, i chose em coz i sometimes i would have to stay out with work with no notice and you can go quite a few days without even having to look in the tent with them.
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1596013d1305205314-1st-seed-grow-cowboy-style-right1.jpg



alright fella! aye i've got it chocked up on a small table at the moment about 18 inch off the deck n so far so good... famous last words or what... 

hear what your saying about the pebbles, ill do that with the 2 n see how it goes. i don't think the 4 way splitter is the issue the line seems to be clear, i think the brown sediment is canna A, i've got shot of the build up now tho and its heavier than the mix so it sank thankfully. i'm hoping i can get things in shape so i don't have to need someone to come in when i'm away on me hols...

right. update time. I've seen plants at 9 weeks that are as fat as these are at 5. autopots are worth the bit hassle i've had for sure.

 canna A build up 
bouncing back
3 cc x L




And lastly the prize for the 600 comp! fuckin chuffed this thing is a beauty! gonna break it in this evening.


----------



## las fingerez (May 16, 2011)

looking smashing as always bro 

what u think u get more yield from the small bushy fuckers or the normal trees i'm used 2 seeing in ur rooms?


----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful grow.

Did you get the prize you wanted?


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> looking smashing as always bro
> what u think u get more yield from the small bushy fuckers or the normal trees i'm used 2 seeing in ur rooms?


cheers fella! the scrog for sure. there's a tree in there in the pots and 2 in the scrog, im discounting the stunted one  its going to be close i think. but the spread of the scrog ones will win.


curious old fart said:


> Beautiful grow.
> Did you get the prize you wanted?
> 
> cof


Thank you COf! I was hoping for that one!! id have been equally as happy with the other though. both look awesome. the bubble effect on the one i won is really pretty though. FDD is really coming on.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2011)

Afternoon buddy what happenin! Funny, little while ago I was thinking...donny's either having himself a long weekend somewhere or he's putting together some pics lol.

Good thing that you turned that place into a bachelor pad...2 litres on the carpet would have most women shitting bricks. At least you don't have to listen to it lol. I'm a k.i.s.s. kinda guy myself. So are all 3 of the l x cc the same pheno, they are all sativa dom, right? They look real sweet! Nice that the auto pots are working out too 

Been boppen to some rock, schmooking lemon qleaner and flushing some girls this morning. Prolly shouldn't smoke any more though haha, taking my mum out to brunch in an hour lol. Going to go water the dogs and get cleaned up, have a good one my friend.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2011)

what up HC! 

yeah my girl has been on at me about my new place al;ready saying i should get some heavy duty plastic sheeting for the floor, i have to admit its a good idea. that or i might just pull the carpets up n have done with it! 

the 3 cc x l are 3 different phenos really well 2 maybe. one is purp bit like yours the other two are coffee flavour ish ones more stretched than the other but they were in the same spot so i thought id call one sativa dom but it probably just stretched!?

enjoy your brunch fella!


----------



## las fingerez (May 16, 2011)

thanks bro just kinda confirming what i thought already but i wanted an un biast opinion of someone thats tried both methods. scrog ftw


----------



## Hemlock (May 16, 2011)

Hey Everybody, just stoppin in for a cheers and Kings Chair for Don!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thanks bro just kinda confirming what i thought already but i wanted an un biast opinion of someone thats tried both methods. scrog ftw


 well ill wait till the final weight comes in but so far scrog is way in front.


Hemlock said:


> Hey Everybody, just stoppin in for a cheers and Kings Chair for Don!!!!!!!!!!


 cheers fella! hope you've had your weetabix mind


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 17, 2011)

Hey Donny boy crackin update bro!!.........sweet pipe also congrats!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

cheers man! yeah im pretty chuffed with it, hits like a champ too!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

What's the good word man! Just the fact that it's Fdd's makes it a classic!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

word is im working from home today, done me washing up, hoovered and mopped the floor, tended the garden, smoked a few bowls. got to do a bit of actual work this after then check on the yins see if theres any more need potting on. 

yeah man it is a sweet piece, FDD is improving fast. i just ordered a new bho tube too 40gram capacity! 

hope your good bro!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

Thanks man, I am!

Working at home myself today lol. Quite a bit of trimming on the menu  Mostly Calizhar, man those are the chunkiest bud I have ever grown! I haven't smoked a lot of it, it lacks that powerhouse punch that I look for but with it crossed with the Casey.... Oh and taking down the P10 and BR today too, I think their seeds will be fine. Had to give the br 10 weeks only to let the seeds mature, I'm sure every tric is ambered out lol. 

Later buddy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

amber is a great colour eh, beer is amber, cider is amber, bho, trichs... i'm sure there's more.

cali casey eh  should be nothing but dank all the way man. wish i had something ready to trim  my cc x l are still about a week or so off i think. they were supposed to be 9 weeks last weekend but looking at them and knowing i was out on the grape ape im guessing they have about a week or more... i need a real diary for this stuff. 

have a good one fella!


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

yo lads happy tuesday


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

hows tricks fella!? shtoney?


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

yeah i got a load of flavoured skins today lol. Peanut butter, cotton candy, marshmellow, blueberry skunk and strawberry skunk. gonna take some testing out lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

they make skunk flavoured skins now!? kool, i still need to pick up some new skins myself, been bonging for ages now.


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

I wish lol its the brand thats called skunk lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

hahah oh well one can live in hope.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 17, 2011)

wow .56 of the population rocks my surname.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2011)

Went round to see my mates new grow last night. He's cut down his old tent to fit into a walk in cupboard. Doing 3 each livers n psycho. under 1 600 for now second one going in after this crop going to be some monsters from out of this.


----------



## DST (May 18, 2011)

So you sticking with the autopots then geez? Whats the sort of damage on them, and can you go away and leave them for a few days? lol (like a week)

All is looking tickety boo indeed.

DST




Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers las man, im a bit weary of putting a pump in there. i flood the place more than enough as is, whilst siphoning the nutes off this morning i answered the phone and the bottle overflowed bouta couple of litres all over the fuckin carpet...deffo thinking about the clay balls idea, ive got a bag from a while back i never used, ill give that a whirl next run through. ive got 4 more auto pots coming the morrow so im going to pot the 2 ive just flipped up and get them cracked on for 6 weeks. they'll be the testers tho i hope i've got the issues sorted now with the filter mesh in place. when i checked this morning every pot had water in its base so hop ive got it licked now. i'm sick as fuck of siphoning nuted water into bins.
> 
> alright fella! aye i've got it chocked up on a small table at the moment about 18 inch off the deck n so far so good... famous last words or what...
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2011)

DST said:


> So you sticking with the autopots then geez? Whats the sort of damage on them, and can you go away and leave them for a few days? lol (like a week)
> All is looking tickety boo indeed.
> DST


 weeeell in theory yeah you can leave them for a while, i haven't actually timed exactly how long but i will be over the last 4 weeks, tricky bit is the bigger they get the more they drink so its hard to gage. ive got another 4 pots coming tomoz, ill be doing a full run then shutting down to move house before winter hits again. get some lowi behind me, ive been thinking about another tent same size as my old one for headstash/breeding. i figure im not going to get away with percy as is so hung for a sheep as a lamb eh. not that i have any intention of getting my collar felt 

a 4 pot single setup with res, lines & valves etc worked out at about 89 bar mate.( they normally come 2 stuck together which is shite for spreading out in a scrog )


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 18, 2011)

i saw a liver's a plant today that was in an aero farm with coco. That stem was thicker than my wrist, and it had filled his whole tent and was branching into the tent next next to it haha. tied everywhere in wee 7. Its not going to crop what would fill a full tent as in bud weight ( he wouldnt listen about keeping it under control) but it still looks ok, although does'nt smell much ????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2011)

Doesn't smell much????? You sure its livers


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 18, 2011)

What's going on man! Just got back from Lowe's with a dehumidifier and a lawn mower. Have a Lowe's credit card ; ) The dehumidifier is much needed in the budroom and the damn lawn looks like a drug dealer lives here haha. Got to keep up appearances Jorge once said. 

Having an after lunch bongo before I go mow, sounds like a sacrifice to the cause coming up over there lol. Have a good un!


----------



## las fingerez (May 18, 2011)

thats what i was thinking. the bag that it was in still stinks lmao  (empty now, gotta wait a month for more ) lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2011)

Haha I know that garden! Mine needs doing too. I have a list of overhaul improvements including a decent dehumidifier, thinking about a primair controller. and yeah one will probably come down this week.... test branch smells great


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's going on man! Just got back from Lowe's with a dehumidifier and a lawn mower. Have a Lowe's credit card ; ) The dehumidifier is much needed in the budroom and the damn lawn looks like a drug dealer lives here haha. Got to keep up appearances Jorge once said.
> 
> Having an after lunch bongo before I go mow, sounds like a sacrifice to the cause coming up over there lol. Have a good un!


 same reason im trying to cut my grass. dont need no damn neighborhood committe coming by here. my damn lawnmower wont start. How much da lawnmower run ya, lol?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2011)

W'sup Don, just poppin in to let you know my L x CC is a female. gonna take a few clones later.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> same reason im trying to cut my grass. dont need no damn neighborhood committe coming by here. my damn lawnmower wont start. How much da lawnmower run ya, lol?


With the lowes card it didn't cost me anything lol but when I pay for it in a couple of months it was around 250. Damn my little farmhouse looks nice and quaint again!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> W'sup Don, just poppin in to let you know my L x CC is a female. gonna take a few clones later.


hahah kool! fairies in the air now tho bro 

just been out to check on my tubs in the back garden and it appears i have hundreds of poppies sprouted! temple balls mofo's! my girl already tried to ban me saying ill get addicted and or kill myself n i shouldnt try it. then i told her i already have


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2011)

Poppies?????..............you makin brown??? ........i didnt take you for a rat Don!!??!! lol.................mornin mate!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 19, 2011)

Get the opium made Don boy. Assume the fetile position. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2011)

fanny rat maybe..... im going to make some hash mixed with opium ( temple balls! ) and possibly a few dipped buds. we'll see. mornin lad!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Get the opium made Don boy. Assume the fetile position. lol


aye i had a love affair with script drugs a while back, im not in any hurry to get hooked on them, ill be doing a small run refining it smoking a bit giving some to a pal who wants to try it n thats bout it. I am not making skag. no fuckin way. nothin i hate more than smackheads. well maybe mackems


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 19, 2011)

Did you see that mackem on strangeways? David charlton his name was. 
If you guys missed it then you gotta search him on YouTube.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2011)

lol....er whats these mackem's you speak of???....................i watched the 1st strangeways lol...still got the next 1 to watch yet


----------



## supersillybilly (May 19, 2011)

people fae sunderland pukka. they are all smackheads anyway. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> people fae sunderland pukka. they are all smackheads anyway. lol


Aye i see...lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2011)

well what do you expect form centuries of inbreeding...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 19, 2011)

I worked with a bloke from the toon once and we told the apprentice too ask him what's it like to be a mackem. Poor lad nearly got his face smashed in


----------



## supersillybilly (May 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well what do you expect form centuries of inbreeding...


Looking sexy tonight mum. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I worked with a bloke from the toon once and we told the apprentice too ask him what's it like to be a mackem. Poor lad nearly got his face smashed in


 second only to calling your granny a slag that kid.


supersillybilly said:


> Looking sexy tonight mum. lol


 Mum, auntie, sister, wife from the corner shop... 

the old firm derby up your way is probably the only other derby with as much hatred between the two teams as toon vs the mackems


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2011)

Thinkin about it lads only fucka ive met from sunderland was some bird in Blackpool when i was 19, and the dirty sket gave me crabs!!!........................pure filth tho 

[video=youtube;u6h8_b_N6Ig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6h8_b_N6Ig[/video]


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 19, 2011)

[QUOTE=PUKKA BUD;
................pure filth tho 

Hence the crabs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2011)

alrighty then hows bout this for some off topic shit. yesterday about 1 o'clock the fire alarm went off, we left n thought shit the place is actually on fire. turns out it was a scrap yard just round the corner, shit went UP! this vid is from one of the lads in our building, you could see the smoke for about 6o miles, 100 ft fireballs and explosions. it was epic. 72 firefighters and 14 engines. i was straight over to the pub to start a tab, convinced the lassy on reception to let me back in for my 'keys' hahah not my dope at all......

[youtube]EOhl0WI5CR8[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOhl0WI5CR8
so it seems we cant embed vids anymore either. what a crock of shit.


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2011)

mental fire don. Bet it smelled lovely, all that rubber and oil lol


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

Don blazing a reefer on a Thursday!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2011)

Thankfully the tyne is like a wind tunnel so it all blew to the coast. Work smells a bit funny today tho. Got to go n pay the bar tab too


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

i thought tabs in the tyne were things you smoked, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2011)

Na mate we rock reefers! Got an arrangement with the landlord


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 20, 2011)

Hi Don mental vid that matey!!..............i like how the guy says at the end "thats not gunna do the enviroment any good".................errr.........................NO SHIT!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2011)

hey pukka! too right it aint. 

gonna try n upload a video of the op, what do peeps use for that?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey pukka! too right it aint.
> 
> gonna try n upload a video of the op, what do peeps use for that?


Dunno mate, i no how to get them of youtube thats it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2011)

right, excuse the poor camera work, its from me ipod, and i appeared to have the shakes yesterday?....


[video=vimeo;24004122]http://vimeo.com/24004122[/video]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 20, 2011)

Haahaa....lookin dank in there mate..wicked!!.......shame your camera skillz arnt as good as you growin skillz!!!, half the vids side ways or upside down lol, then you flip it the right way at the end lol.....classic, you'l get it next time tho ey!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2011)

aye yeah its cos the video cam lens is on the bottom of the ipod for some reason!? ill do better next time lol


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

i read this first then watched the video so I was too busy trying to think of something funny to write but I couldn't because I was to busy laughing too much.

i agree, A plus growing marks!

have a good one Donny.

DST



PUKKA BUD said:


> Haahaa....lookin dank in there mate..wicked!!.......shame your camera skillz arnt as good as you growin skillz!!!, half the vids side ways or upside down lol, then you flip it the right way at the end lol.....classic, you'l get it next time tho ey!


----------



## las fingerez (May 20, 2011)

hahaha thats classic i've got tears in my eyes i had the laptop upside down watching the vid lmao

should of put a little "howay the toon lad" at the end or something


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2011)

Lookin good in there donny. imma need a joint to ease the neck ache from leaning to see it though.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 20, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hahaha thats classic i've got tears in my eyes i had the laptop upside down watching the vid lmao
> 
> should of put a little "howay the toon lad" at the end or something


Haha I think we were all twisting our laptops around to that one


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2011)

haha the strangest thing happened wen i clicked ur vid, ur avatar started moving. dunno if its ment to move from wen u first put it up but i know this hash aint that strong lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2011)

lmmfao, did it always do that ?


----------



## las fingerez (May 20, 2011)

no i'm sure it didnt move before but i noticed it moving earlier.... donny u techy whats going on???


----------



## oscaroscar (May 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it didn't move too but it is now


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2011)

glad its not just me lads


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2011)

Just keeping you lot on your toes! Lol aye just thought it would be canny if it moved. Bored at work yesterday. Hangover central this morning, watching the good The bad and the ugly. Got to get chopping tho....


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2011)

I love the sound track to that movie lol 
[youtube]/v/F0XEuMr89Jk?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2011)

Nnice lookin tent, sounds a bit like an airport though!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> I love the sound track to that movie lol
> [youtube]/v/F0XEuMr89Jk?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


 awesome! i love it. clint eastwood is a leg end. but which are you? we where asking each other last neet i chose the bad everyone else wanted t be the ugly hahaha no votes for the good lol. spent most of the night giving it woaha woah waaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh wah wah wah


tip top toker said:


> Nnice lookin tent, sounds a bit like an airport though!


 it does ttt, sadly necessary due to the stench of the dank enclosed.


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2011)

well if the good is still vacant, I will fill those shoes. I always see myself as clergy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2011)

morning sweetcheeks! the right reverend westy!


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2011)

Bless you my child. Do u have anything to confess?


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2011)

http://cantheism.com/aboutus.aspx


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2011)

praise be to weebus!!!


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2011)

Freedom pilgrimage: Take the sacrament in a land that it is free from oppression at least once in your life, and remember the years of persecution.
guess thatll be our jollys then lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 22, 2011)

im down for that westy!!..............so us cantheists, are we a propa religon like bein a rasta?? can we smoke bud and get away with it??? lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2011)

Where do we congregate, i know the time. of course its 4:20.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2011)

Undertake Cannabinges...I love this religion already!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

Hash Assassins! toon chapter, blaze up!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assassins

[youtube]L5o6k88bxD4[/youtube]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 23, 2011)

Howdy Partner! Sorry if you were waiting on M.O.T.day yest. and i took all fun out it by giving you the score lol.
New seed's getting put in to germ today.I was checking out the Cheesequake and qrazytrain lastnight and its going to be real fun growing these beaut's especially crossed together   
Hope i can do a number on these one's too man!

Later's
cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

ill let you off this time! lmao fuckin useless shites nufc are man. 3 goal lead then we switch off, cost us beating the mackems in the table n coming 8th dropped us to 12th and we lost out on 2 million quid winnings coming bottom half. useless bunch of numpties they are. were still up and we beat the mackems but now cometh the long drought of summer footy 

i've popped a handful of them myself jambo man! gonna give them a trot out in the auto's i reckon.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2011)

Got your PM, Waiting to hear from you bru.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

im a deffo, ill have speaks with she who must be obeyed this evenin fella!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

right peeps just a quick in and oot the day, got mountains of menial office shite to get through 

dope never ceases to amaze me. while chopping down 2 CC x L i noticed a couple of seeds now i was gutted admittedly at first but then i realised they were isolate. like the plant knew it needed to keep going but knew i needed sensimelia too. you know the little calyx's you get under main buds well there was a bean in each one so about 5 from each plant nicely sticking out like sore thumbs. 

2nd amazement... ok well, news to me but you get the drift. i took a load of clones the other day most took pretty quick some took an age i thought they were knackered so i took them out of the peat pucks n just left them in the prop. low n behold a day later they've both got lush new roots!?!? anyway enough babble.

CC x L































auto's











random frost












needed doing ive got a bud about the size of a thumbnail left


----------



## DST (May 23, 2011)

Seems that strains with a smattering of herm genetics in the background have a tendency to turn the pre-flowers into males that pollenate themselves. I have seen this on my DOG as well. I guess it's just that recessive gene trying to pull through but get's beat down before it can turn into a full nanner. Quite strange but seems to be the way with some MJ strains.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

I like it! so they should be fems yeah!?


----------



## DST (May 23, 2011)

I reckon they should be Don.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2011)

HI Don.
im stoned on super silver haze right now. hahahahahaha what are you smoking right now?
YOur pictures are so beautiful. The girls look so fuckin frosty.Its kinda blinding infact, i needed to put on suglasses. lol
. YOUr plants are so pretty and sweet. I love this time of the girls life, its so exciting and the pictures you get are amazing. Im starting to get to the same point with my girls as well. 
you know it didnt surprise me with what happened with the branches or the girl that you tossed which grew nice fresh roots. 
I have heard that before. Maybe its the intense amount of oxygen available.. so wierd. 
later 
amber
hows the scog dog?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

DST said:


> I reckon they should be Don.


 sweet. ta lad! 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI Don.
> im stoned on super silver haze right now. hahahahahaha what are you smoking right now?
> YOur pictures are so beautiful. The girls look so fuckin frosty.Its kinda blinding infact, i needed to put on suglasses. lol
> . YOUr plants are so pretty and sweet. I love this time of the girls life, its so exciting and the pictures you get are amazing. Im starting to get to the same point with my girls as well.
> ...


 hi Doc! im not shtoned sadly, ive got a tiny bit of livers left and a couple of trays of damp on the back of the lights, shrinking away.....
thank you for the kind words pet! i too love this time in their life, i cant stop taking pictures. or just standing looking at them lol i have a 5 minute hypno toad moment in the morning with them and probably about a half hour to an hour an evening.

im really hoping the third and prettiest purple CC x L has the same few beans tucked away. im going to do a reveg just in case, seems to be all i do these days lol. the dog scrog is bursting to be flipped now but it'll have to wait, im thinking of putting it into the autopots otherwise theres not going to be space inbetween them. i might have been overzealous buying another 4...

ill be round the doors tonight for a squizz at everyones journo's ttfn

[youtube]zq4t_DjeF_k[/youtube]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 23, 2011)

Eyup Don!.....mental that with the seeds and the cuttins mate, bonus if there fems though ................plants are lookin shit hot to mate!!!! witch is this??? looks beautiful man!

*




*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

alreet pukka lad!? cheers yeah she's a looker that one eh! thats cherry cheese x llivers. ill be revegging it for a full size run


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 23, 2011)

I've got an amazing pheno of th cc x l it looks like livers but has a diff fruity taste. I got another in testing aswell. Oh and the fairy popped round mine...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

cracking! yeah mine are changing a bit as they dry still sweet smelling but not quite a livers sweet. ill be over to have a gander shortly fella! that fairy eh flits about in the night i hear


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 23, 2011)

What's happinin brother! Your lcc looks to be a keeper eh!! Way impressed with the bud structure and frost on those first couple of pics and the last one looks real similiar to my pink pheno. You should be proud, lot of keepers in that lot. And how friggen lucky, she's giving you a few of her seeds too lol. There's no male flowers either!! That's a good sign. I'll post up an old pic of the pink pheno later...busy getting cannabized and cupped out. Good day at work today : !) Talk to ya


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

smashing bro 







deff a scrogger, fuck i think it would grow any way u wanted but i got my beady eyes on that one lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

alreet fella! im good, made myself a chicken madras tonight, near lost the power of speech for an hour but otherwise im grand! been trying to clear my list of subbed threads but it just gets bloody longer hahah im a reet gobshite...

yeah im pretty impressed with whats come out myself, tho one of the pheno's was really high leaf to calyx but it smells pretty good and will make excellent hash. jury is still out on a favourite but for looks n smells i think the purp one might take it. for yield also i reckon. 

cups up n cannabibed! have a good one chief!


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2011)

still smoking some bubble hash i nade thursday woo hoo, so smoove and shtoney


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 23, 2011)

haha, the hash survived the weekend i see.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 24, 2011)

Great show Donny! Every time i see the cc x Liver's on different grow's it look's better n better! Thank's for the Rep. Glad you liked the Head/Wrist Band lol. The seed's on the pre-flowers are a bonus, i got a couple the same from my bubble/cheese there while the re-veg clone does'nt seem to be giving out any new growth. It was just as i pulled it too, that i gave it another cut and try and it took second time!
Great job as allway's bro!

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> still smoking some bubble hash i nade thursday woo hoo, so smoove and shtoney





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha, the hash survived the weekend i see.


 ive been itching to get my bags out again but im going to be patient only another 3 weeks till chop time 


Cindyguygrower said:


> Great show Donny! Every time i see the cc x Liver's on different grow's it look's better n better! Thank's for the Rep. Glad you liked the Head/Wrist Band lol. The seed's on the pre-flowers are a bonus, i got a couple the same from my bubble/cheese there while the re-veg clone does'nt seem to be giving out any new growth. It was just as i pulled it too, that i gave it another cut and try and it took second time!
> Great job as allway's bro!
> cindy


aye lad made me chuckle for sure! good job saving the bubbacheese it looked tasty man, bet thats a heavy one too lol. ive been talkin to willy this morning he reckons he's got somethin special in the CCxL he's got m literally just about to put flame to the first tester of the 2 i took down at the weekend. smells dank even for just barely dried lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> smashing bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops missed it last night, cheers las mate, yeah i reckon full size it would do very well. think its a 10 weeker though sadly but hey if the smokes worth it who cares. 

off to get cheeched....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 24, 2011)

Is that the one you salvaged the clone's from? It deff. look's something special. That BIG cola looks Mad lol. But also Bad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

nah man i havent taken any from this run, ill be revegging the purple one to do a large plant but ill have to see if its keeper yet. looks the part tho. aye it was a healthy cola, still small compared to some on the auto pots man  those are gonna make donkeys blush


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

cocks to make a donkey blush eh? mammath would be proud


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

Haha I wonder how he's doing from time to time. And the original mentor, londoner.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

veggie snaps





dogscrog for ambs




cc x l dried




veg odds n sods

few of the clones werent rooted well enough it seems


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> veggie snaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell is that????(back left)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

out of sight is rosemary the one just right is a chilli plant, its just coming into flower


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

LOL I still chat to londoner, hes growing again for the min. Hes gonna have to pack up again next year cuz of re-wiring ffs poor sod. Hes growing some of my beans and doing a not bad job by all accounts lol. The fairy has his address lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

kool man! tell him im askin after him!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2011)

Hi Don! thanks for posting the dog scrog for me. 
I hope your day went well and you were able to get your paperwork out of the way. 
i noticed a little sad face in the picture of the doggie scroggie.. why? is something wrong?
she looks nice and healthy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

hey ambs! the sad face is for the clones in the front of the last pic, that really weren't strong enough rooted to leave the prop but were at risk of going moldy so i took the risk and just potted em up. they'll probably pull through but take an age to grow some decent leaves.

paperwork was easy i asked someone if they had a copy n they said yeah but haven't managed to find it yet... been home tongiht with my buddy smokin up some of the new cc x l its very tasty nice all round stone nothing too heavy.


----------



## Hemlock (May 24, 2011)

*been home tongiht with my buddy smokin up some of the new cc x l its very tasty nice all round stone nothing too heavy.

hmmmmmmm, sounds good. How goes it Brother Don
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

Hey Hemlock, going good man thanks, slept in this morning, got a touch of a stoneover  how's yaself?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 25, 2011)

What say brudder! Just for you,,,,,,,,,,,,, Black Rose ; !)

First impression, two thumbs up. The smell, the taste and the stone are all there!

Have a good un!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

Mission successful! Good drills fella.


----------



## Hemlock (May 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hey Hemlock, going good man thanks, slept in this morning, got a touch of a stoneover  how's yaself?


gl

Hanging in there Bro... Seems our Presidents wife is having a tuff go of it, wind seems to be a bit much for her..LOL..

I'm just doing what we do trying keep my spirits up and my demons down...Have a great daygl

Loving this tune

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On6U-kQGBcA


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2011)

Hey don i likey your avitar. Like Ricky got beat up by my boy Bubbles.lol
damn this super sliver haze is crazy shit. ever sshhmmokke her donSTAR?
i think im going to call you that from now on.. DonStar ... hahahahahah donster.. dongintonster lol
oh yeah, one more thing i noticed about you that i find quite impressive.
You have been on RIU for almost 3 fuckin years!!!!!!!! congratualations dude. thats the longest i have ever seen anyone on here.
have a fun time
Dr A.J.Crawford Trichomes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> gl
> 
> Hanging in there Bro... Seems our Presidents wife is having a tuff go of it, wind seems to be a bit much for her..LOL..
> 
> ...


 sup hem yeah she has that drawl like a southern blues singer kinda, but sweeter she's probably from the midlands uk somehwere tho lol. 

demons be damned already bro, stay up!


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey don i likey your avitar. Like Ricky got beat up by my boy Bubbles.lol
> damn this super sliver haze is crazy shit. ever sshhmmokke her donSTAR?
> i think im going to call you that from now on.. DonStar ... hahahahahah donster.. dongintonster lol
> oh yeah, one more thing i noticed about you that i find quite impressive.
> ...


hahah you not recognise sloth fropm the goonies? i reckon bubbles knows how to have a row mind, little stocky fucker! the green bastard i believe he was called! i answer to most things pet, and ive hgad a lot worse than donstar lol. 

yeah 3 years in the making hahaha met some really kool types here and said goodbye to a few too. theres older heads than me on here for sure. westy by far beats me. 

ttfn peeps time to punch out.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> veggie snaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eyup Don, veg rooms lookin killa my friend!!!, pitty about the clones ey, what corsed that??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

Think too much water in the prop and not using the sponge liner stuff. I did let a new to growing mate take half of them but seeing as I was showing him Lmao fuck knows, they'll still come good it'll just be a while longer.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 26, 2011)

Howdy Don. I love the way you throw it together, makes me feel im still in the same league with my half-assed set-up and lazy way's! The pudden still taste's sweeeet though man and you'r skill's are second to none. ( some anyhow lol ).
Not had much time but ive been getting my shizzle together for the next show. When i get the line-up i'll take a couple Pic's. Right now i'd be happy if the computer would let me stick up mu finnished DOG shot's.
Catch u on the flip cowboy! Yeeeeeee Haaaaa!!!

cinder's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

the cinderella kid eh! hahah throw it together lmao more like drunkenly ambling from one disaster to the next. i owe it all to RIU and the peeps here. if you want a chuckle go back to the first few pages of my journal, i started out with a DIY bulb and ballast that was more of a fire hazard than the Hindenburg, in an alcove with a thin sheet over it hahaha how my lass put up with that in the beginning of our relationship ill never know!

got a lot done last night potted a load up moved a few round most of the CQ xQT popped some really healthy shoots out in just 2 days. i love it when you can tell a plant is really gonna go for it when its kicked the shell husk off while germing. chopped the purp cc x l, which is so dank its deffo the keeper. got another reveg now though ffs. ahahah im gonna rename my journo the revegathon...

laters all!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

Friday pr0n

Livers





Psychosis





CCxL





CCxL nugs





fingers crossed for the reveg!





even the popcorn in the autopots is substantial





back to chocka in the veg area again 






have a great weekend all!


----------



## DST (May 27, 2011)

Nice Don, looking forward to my livers fattening up for sure. Have a great one mate.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

I forsee you falling head over heals for that one bru! im going camping ffs looks like rain all weekend haahaah que drunken tent rope falling....


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2011)

Hubba Hubba feel like vic reeves rubbing my thighs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

GIN gin GIN gin GIN gin GIN gin GIN gin GIN


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 27, 2011)

Be looking forward to some camping stories on Monday lol ; !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

hahah i reckon it'll be a riot. gonna take me new pipe and get good n baked one afternoon with my mate. might even scare a few fish, i say scare as he's the worst fisherman going, has loads of gear waders an allsorts, catches more colds...


----------



## DST (May 27, 2011)

sounds like fun lad, enjoy the camping. I just munched a hash brownie and I am going out for dinner with four straight people...well, they will drink at least, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

Haha n you'll be drinking on top! I've got q fat cc x l bong with my name right on it. Then I've got the eyedrops for a chaser! wedding should be interesting.... Have fun bru!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 27, 2011)

Hey hey,,,just was scanning your last page and I must have missed your pr0n this morn. Impressive for sure, not just the picture quality but the nugs look real real nice. Be proud of that stuff man! Hope I caught ya!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

much obliged man but the buds and the cam do the hard work, i just press the button and chuck water at them with some elements in it eh! have a good one fella!

like the new avvy, biblical!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 28, 2011)

Alright Donny Boy, great week-end shot's there man! Your Liver's look's FAT  So has a few of the cc x l coming Pinkie ? I saw H.C's pink one. Good luck on the re-veg, Im glad i got the couple bean's from the bubble/cheese as the clone that finally rooted never gave ant new growth and died day by day . Just put up my finished DOG Pic's, I left it going for an extra week and its better for it, got a good flush and left to dry out before the chop, so should get a taste Tomorrow  Itching to take a wee bit off, but Na' chance! 

Catch up soon gadgie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

so this was originally posted in the wrong journal ( https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/420306-1st-grow-indoors-uk-random-3.html ), honestly my labeling skills are fucking beyond shite.


so camping was a bit of a disaster, ill not go into detail,fun for the most part but not very comfortable, i am getting old had some great laughs though, walking along the beach and my mates dog goes up to this bit of washed up drift wood, starts scratching his face up n down it, it turned out to be a dead conger eel. my god it stank. 

got back to find my res bubbling like a witches cauldron. very odd it is. fizzing away like id spilled a sherbert dib dab in it. unblocked the filter and air bubbles shot through the system. honestly i make that 4 times now i've unblocked the filter. i spiced up the mix in the feed but in the same proportions as i would for a normal pot grow, never saw my bottles fizzing?

am thinking i might bin the feed in there and flush it through with some final phase break down the nutes in the line a bit before the drip n clean stuff arrives. anyone have any idea how much affect flushing at 7 weeks flower will have? it would only be for about 24-36hours. i dont want to fudge these up when their at the last furlong.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright Donny Boy, great week-end shot's there man! Your Liver's look's FAT  So has a few of the cc x l coming Pinkie ? I saw H.C's pink one. Good luck on the re-veg, Im glad i got the couple bean's from the bubble/cheese as the clone that finally rooted never gave ant new growth and died day by day . Just put up my finished DOG Pic's, I left it going for an extra week and its better for it, got a good flush and left to dry out before the chop, so should get a taste Tomorrow  Itching to take a wee bit off, but Na' chance!
> 
> Catch up soon gadgie


Alreet fella, cheers yeah the buds on that one were nice and plump. just like they daddy. 

shame bout ya clone man, sucks when that happens. yeah the pink pheno is lush, it has flavour, yield and kick but not smash teeth in power. which i really need, for ages the dope ive put out has been too much for me, love smoking dope but cant really smoke top end stuff all day, it just fries my head. this stuff is my kind of dope i could chuff it all day. well have hahah


your dog looks bang tidy lad


----------



## oscaroscar (May 30, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so this was originally posted in the wrong journal ( https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/420306-1st-grow-indoors-uk-random-3.html ), honestly my labeling skills are fucking beyond shite.
> 
> 
> so camping was a bit of a disaster, ill not go into detail,fun for the most part but not very comfortable, i am getting old had some great laughs though, walking along the beach and my mates dog goes up to this bit of washed up drift wood, starts scratching his face up n down it, it turned out to be a dead conger eel. my god it stank.
> ...


I would lift the pots out of the trays and hand feed em for the time it takes to clear the system. Get nutes that are designed for hydro and the dodgy reactions shouldn't happen.
My dog rolled around in fox shite last week the little fecker, it was like rotten meat paste


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

its the boost for sure the canna A&B are sound but the humboldts stuff will have to go, what was your line up when you ran yours man? 

sod lifting them out ill do me back in they weigh a ton. that and id never get them untangled from the net lol im just going to muddle my way through this run, probably switch to bloombastic for late boost and keep the pk in the mix that didnt react.


rotten meat pate eh  noice


----------



## oscaroscar (May 30, 2011)

No need to untangle the netting just lift the pot enough to slide the trays out. I was using biobizz bloom and plant magic boost then advanced nutrients overdrive then for the last 7 to 10 days that ripen.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

aye good plan. going to be a pain but not worth the risk of knacking them. funnily enough ive used all of those nutes in the past but in soil. cheers fella


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 30, 2011)

too bad about the camping man. some of us are just indoorsman, lol .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

Haha yeah, I love it my girl not so much


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

I was talking to the dude from DevilsHarvestseeds and he was banging on about a product by Advanced Nutrients that keeps systems from blocking up...sounds chemically to me but if that's your bag then go for it. Not sure of the exact product name but I am sure you can track it down if needs be. 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> so this was originally posted in the wrong journal ( https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/420306-1st-grow-indoors-uk-random-3.html ), honestly my labeling skills are fucking beyond shite.
> 
> 
> so camping was a bit of a disaster, ill not go into detail,fun for the most part but not very comfortable, i am getting old had some great laughs though, walking along the beach and my mates dog goes up to this bit of washed up drift wood, starts scratching his face up n down it, it turned out to be a dead conger eel. my god it stank.
> ...





Don Gin and Ton said:


> Haha yeah, I love it my girl not so much


opposite way round for me and the mrs....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

well d to be honest im all about big buds i dont care too much if they come from plant roids lol im doing the res clean and flush tonight am just going to tape up the valve so they pull through the flush, cheers though!


----------



## Bobotrank (May 31, 2011)

Holy shit Don, everything is looking top notch over here. That CCxL looks fucking nuts man! Is she smokable yet???? Here's to a reveg, brova!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

hahaha so smokable i have an 8th left


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

Rumour has it that 75% of the board are convening and confirmed for the Dam conference in June...what up Don, sorted oot her indoors? lol. Sounds like you'll need to make the journey what with only an Henry left. peace bru, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

Just weighing up the costs if the boss comes it adds a fortune to the costs like a few hundred bones. And we go on our hols the following week. I want her to come but its lookin like just moi.

I hear the keynote speakers a reet mafkee


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

Depends on how many bongs he's had...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2011)

Hey Donstar! how it going? 
YOur friday prOn show was spectacular. There always seems to be something delicious in your garden to harvest every week. lol
Your close ups are really beautiful. Are you doing any special breeding in your garden? bx2?
have fun tonite,
I ll catch you later
ambs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

hey ambs, thanks, i wish it were as regular as every week lol. the close ups are all the cameras hard work, it takes a flash pic and a natural in macro and has a rather handy anti shake function.

breeding is on hold at the moment, im giving the new creation (cheesequake x qrazytain) a run out to fill in between the next round of autopots. next round will be much the same. except with a massive DOG not quite as tall as highlanders mind haha

thinking about making a pink DOG but hadnt quite decided. sounds reet queer lmao

im just chillin tonight, i hit the bongo too hard last night. looked like my tv had gone 3d. no shit.

have a good one


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2011)

hey don.. i could really use an anti shake feature on my camera..hahaha, thats very cool. 
How are your auto pots treating you these days.. ?i recall you had a maintenance issue. Do you have to clear the pipes very often? Im still interested in the autopots in the future. It would be nice to be able to go away for a while with out having to water the babes.
A pink dog sounds interesting, yeah kinda queer i guess. something really wierd about smoking pink shit, i thinks. 
thats funny about your tv going 3d.. what were you smoking dude? sounds like my type of a smoke.def my type.. hahahah, 
man, im super pissed right now. i was working on any update with pictures for my journal for like 20 minutes and lost everything.. oh well.. ill try again later. 
i think you might like some of my pictures. take care and i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

As far as I can see, if you are using Internet Explorer and have recently updated to Version9, then it doesn't seem to work. I used mozilla to upload.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey don.. i could really use an anti shake feature on my camera..hahaha, thats very cool.
> How are your auto pots treating you these days.. ?i recall you had a maintenance issue. Do you have to clear the pipes very often? Im still interested in the autopots in the future. It would be nice to be able to go away for a while with out having to water the babes.
> A pink dog sounds interesting, yeah kinda queer i guess. something really wierd about smoking pink shit, i thinks.
> thats funny about your tv going 3d.. what were you smoking dude? sounds like my type of a smoke.def my type.. hahahah,
> ...


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

Ive been seeing ur posts bout having trouble with windows explorer. I use google chrome
http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en-GB/landing_tv.html
seems to of solved my problems with this site mate.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2011)

ummm, i dont know about all that. What happens on one of my computers is with the tool bar at the bottom of the screen. If i have too many applications open then some of them dissappear and i cannot find them again. i then get a window that pops up asking if i want to close all tabs.... and i dont what to close any of the tabs because one of my tabs is the one i want, but i can not find it anymore. then i just have to say yes close tabs and everything is Gone....It is soooo fucked. so i just have to go to the other computer...which sucks too because its really slow.. oh well. ill get it figured out eventually .. Thank you very much for trying to help. I appreciate it. 
Sorry to pimp out your journal donnie.. 
later 
ambs


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

nae need to apologise to donny for pimping out his thread, you should see some of the topics that have gone on before. lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 31, 2011)

Fat birds, munchies and fans are just a few of the frequent topics in dons thread


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

i decided against using flush in the line just filled the res up with water ill give it till thats pulled through then wing it from there. amber this is the 4 or 5th time ive had it blocked through one thing and another. mostly down to not having a proper filter. thats arrived this morning but i missed the parcel, i tell you fishing the murky water in the res out was nea fun.

aye feel free to post whatever i care not for the infraction popo. fat chicks n donkey dicks thats just how we roll. i was chiefing the CCxL few largers and then a sleeper. i was swimming.

looks like my pc's up the swanny  some sort of virus keeps crashing windows explorer. can use the net and email but none of the 300 odd gig of stuff on the hd  triffic


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

i've missed you fred


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Friday pr0n
> 
> Livers
> 
> ...


I couldnt find a fat chick fan holding munchies lol so they will have to do. It has been a wile since a nice fatty was posted lol. Obviously plants excluded. BUMP!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

hahaha if i've got time tomorrow Ill badly put one together in photoshop...


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

cool, so we gonna get tshirts made up for the dam escape?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

hahaha what you have in mind?


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

Oh no, stag-do t-shirts....hell incarnate, lol. 

We could run a few samples of thee that shall not be named, lol. Send me your sizes please?

Oh, and bring a good set of lungs, you'll be right.


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

Im large and so is my wife lmao, maybe shes an extra large at min lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> whens dam planned ect don me and dragon are planning to go in bout 10wks would be a pleasure to smoke ya under the table lol pissed again and givin it large i no lol was busting ya nuts bout a post 2yrs ago in the uk thread recently lol fuck i need to stop drinking lol


bout 3 weeks ish man, then ill be back in august briefly then again briefly in september. 

you were quite correct tho sambo, i should take my own advice more often, quit beeling on about problems and just get the fuck on with it. you not have enough voddy to make ya shout huey at the porcelain this morning lad?! good drills getting back on it. you sure you've not got northern roots


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

DST said:


> Oh no, stag-do t-shirts....hell incarnate, lol.
> 
> We could run a few samples of thee that shall not be named, lol. Send me your sizes please?
> 
> Oh, and bring a good set of lungs, you'll be right.


stag do t shirts, balls n chains and L plates glued to your Y's  ive been on these do's....

maybe not eh haha.... im a fat bastard double xxl man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

im fat but not gettin' my strides from jackamo just yet 

the worst bit is i eat quite healthily i just drink like a fish. life's too short to not enjoy yourself i say man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

hahaha i tried to cut out the larger, ended up a lot drunker than everyone else doing neat scotch and gin n tonics but voddy i just cant drink in volume.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 1, 2011)

another morning of deleting last nights drunken posts, i cringe with embaressment when i read em in the morning but never fucking learn lol


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like Larges all round, Don is a XXL, lmao. Why does that not surprees moi!! lol. Beautiful day here today, long may it continue. It's Friday today in Holland, bank holidays ahoy.


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2011)

we gotta go cat sit in a beautiful village for the day 12 kittens i must take my cam lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

Lmao everything I do is xxl. Ah sambo man its all good bro. As previously mentioned I've got reet thick skin 

And d its Friday??? Jammy as fook.

Have a fluffy one Fred


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2011)

for some reason the Cloggies have a religious holiday tomorrow, Hemelvaart (Ascension Day I think in the UK) Hemel is Heaven, Vaart - is vehicle. Friday is not actually a holiday but not many people bother going back to work....and me, well I am my own boss so I think I'll give myself the day off as well, lmao.

no standing in cat pooh fred!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

ascension day!?!? sounds very rapture esque  

you have the day off D you deserve it!

right off to the post orifice to see what goodies await. might be filters could be drunk presents. i have a feeling i may have bought a tanto last week


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2011)

wtf is a tanto?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

Small samurai knife.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

few snaps of the garden..

[youtube]rhMFKQnU0Ok[/youtube]

chilli's coming into flower! in 18/6 no less haha





the creche





dogscrog. not sure whats going to happen when it fills the screen..





psycho





livers





livers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

[youtube]uCKgCkubGc0[/youtube]


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i decided against using flush in the line just filled the res up with water ill give it till thats pulled through then wing it from there. amber this is the 4 or 5th time ive had it blocked through one thing and another. mostly down to not having a proper filter. thats arrived this morning but i missed the parcel, i tell you fishing the murky water in the res out was nea fun.
> 
> aye feel free to post whatever i care not for the infraction popo. fat chicks n donkey dicks thats just how we roll. i was chiefing the CCxL few largers and then a sleeper. i was swimming.
> 
> looks like my pc's up the swanny  some sort of virus keeps crashing windows explorer. can use the net and email but none of the 300 odd gig of stuff on the hd  triffic


Have you tried opening task manager findin the file explorer.exe stopping it then restarting it? Works as a quick fix for my fucked laptop.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

Problem was the file was actually a directory, had to delete it through command prompt. Cheers tho fella


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 1, 2011)

Just saw those buds over on the 600 but I didna mind looking at them again one bit


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 1, 2011)

i had no idea you were growing veggies too. great shots tho my man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

Cheers lads! 

Aye I've got half a dozen tomato plants some Chilli's. The rosemary and the pot of course. I didnt think peeps would be interested.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

i got some scotch bonnet and some hanabero i think outside as a little tester for some autos next year. i grew some last year on my break on 18/6 with my 250mh all the way it was kinda cool. great stuff with the girls 2


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> few snaps of the garden..
> 
> [youtube]rhMFKQnU0Ok[/youtube]
> 
> ...


Eyup Don, lookin real tasty there matey, want to try some veggies me self too!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2011)

DST said:


> for some reason the Cloggies have a religious holiday tomorrow, Hemelvaart (Ascension Day I think in the UK) Hemel is Heaven, Vaart - is vehicle. Friday is not actually a holiday but not many people bother going back to work....and me, well I am my own boss so I think I'll give myself the day off as well, lmao.
> 
> no standing in cat pooh fred!!!


I stood in dog poo this time grrr taking pics of a rose bush lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i got some scotch bonnet and some hanabero i think outside as a little tester for some autos next year. i grew some last year on my break on 18/6 with my 250mh all the way it was kinda cool. great stuff with the girls 2


 ah man, i just went with pussy chilli's after the beer n chilli escapades last year, near burnt a hole straight from my mouth to my pooper acid stylee like the film alien.


PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup Don, lookin real tasty there matey, want to try some veggies me self too!!


 should do they're much easier than weed to grow.


mr west said:


> I stood in dog poo this time grrr taking pics of a rose bush lol


 lmao thought your mum had a cattery!?

well i'm working from home today which is handy as the auto pots have flooded the tent ffs guess thats what im doing this morning.... fast approaching the end of my patience with these pots.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 2, 2011)

Morning bro. Well at least your able to work from home lol, very nasty looking outside here but I took the day off yesterday...have to go in today. Record heat yesterday, frost tonight lol go figure : !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2011)

hahah yeah man today im doing more work than if i was there oh the irony hahah, think ive sorted the leak. and drained the sludge out of the tank. half inch of water mopped out of the tent floor. topped it back up done the washin up hoovered mopped and im just away out to cut the lawn. 24c here today im gettin fucked up in the garden this after. 

epic heat means no clouds to keep you warm in the morning bit extreme tho 

have a good one man.


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2011)

Looking good Don, nice looking chilli plants as well. Just hitting the first of the Vino Collapso, Rioja Reserva, very munchable, and trying the first of the new Lemon Psycho Killer. Very sunny day here as well. Much sun lounging done among other things. Hope the grass cutting went well.

Take it easy, DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah yeah man today im doing more work than if i was there oh the irony hahah, think ive sorted the leak. and drained the sludge out of the tank. half inch of water mopped out of the tent floor. topped it back up done the washin up hoovered mopped and im just away out to cut the lawn. 24c here today im gettin fucked up in the garden this after.
> 
> epic heat means no clouds to keep you warm in the morning bit extreme tho
> 
> have a good one man.


So be honest lol,,,do you blow a gasket when that shit happens or are you just as chill about it as you appear here ; ?)



DST said:


> Looking good Don, nice looking chilli plants as well. Just hitting the first of the Vino Collapso, Rioja Reserva, very munchable, and trying the first of the new Lemon Psycho Killer. Very sunny day here as well. Much sun lounging done among other things. Hope the grass cutting went well.
> 
> Take it easy, DST


That sounds absolutely lovely my friend!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Looking good Don, nice looking chilli plants as well. Just hitting the first of the Vino Collapso, Rioja Reserva, very munchable, and trying the first of the new Lemon Psycho Killer. Very sunny day here as well. Much sun lounging done among other things. Hope the grass cutting went well.
> 
> Take it easy, DST


Vin rouge = death dealing hango for me, good luck tho I doubt you'll need.it muchos baked off to play pool...


Highlanders cave said:


> So be honest lol,,,do you blow a gasket when that shit happens or are you just as chill about it as you appear here ; ?)
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds absolutely lovely my friend!


Depends entirely on if I know how to fix it


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2011)

Hopefully the hangover isn't too bad, we are cycling to the beach tomorrow. Supposed to be a scorcher as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2011)

Haha that'll sweat it out ya lad!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 2, 2011)

ewwww red wine is always a stinger. I can't have more than a couple glasses without a hammer hitting my noggin the next day. gotta go easy 

well, as usual I'm late to party lmao. how's it hangin' Donnie? just got off a long one and gonna fire things up. what a present I had waiting in my inbox tho...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2011)

hey hey bobo man,

I'm surfing the crest of a hangover but nothing a bacon butty n a brew wont sort out gonna be another scorcher here today too.


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2011)

two weeks today, Im like a kid again lol. Seriously canae wait lol. I think our flight leaves uk bout 5 past 4 so itll land in Holland about the same time wont it lol. 420 time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2011)

thought you were getting the eurostar? aye i cant wait either bro!


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2011)

Nah looked at it but the prices were rising everytime i looked at it lol. So stavros is gonna take us over lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2011)

nah mate, it's the other way round, you always land at the same time you have taken off when you fly back to the UK. You get in around 7pm lad. Dinnae worry, I'll try and leave a bit of Don fur ye to smoke with, hehehe.  I am looking forward to it as well boys, will be A1.


mr west said:


> two weeks today, Im like a kid again lol. Seriously canae wait lol. I think our flight leaves uk bout 5 past 4 so itll land in Holland about the same time wont it lol. 420 time


to make it slightly better, you'll get in just before 7pm. But knowing the way they land, the plane will take about 15mins to taxi from the west runway, lol (you could almost be in bloody Hoofddorp). Anyway, may be try giving the airport or easyjet a call about getting help at schiphol. If you play the disabled card they may organise a car to pick you up at the gate and take you to the exit/customs (seriously, give it a go!!!) My Mum always does it for her and her man, he cannae walk mare than 10 yards without having a fag bless him, lol. I shouldn't mock, we've just found out he has cancer of the pancreas (and they think it's gone through the wall).


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2011)

I dunt like the cancer bit but the rest sounds kool. So u recon I should play my blue disabled badge, is it a hefty walk to the terminal? Im not great with walking but i can do it if pushed lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2011)

it may be worthwhile giving them a call and asking, you may at least get to board the plane first. Easyjet have no seat allocation so you just get on the plane and sit where you want. So they board the plane in priority. People who pay extra for the privilege, then people with kids, then row1, row2, and so on (there are normally 4 rows). Terminal H at Schiphol is seperate from the main terminal in that you go through a seperate security check. In Schiphol each gate has a security check, but with the low cost airlines (Gate H with multiple stands for planes) it has 1 large one. So it is a bit of a walk.....not like walking to John O groats or anything, but fairly long.



mr west said:


> I dunt like the cancer bit but the rest sounds kool. So u recon I should play my blue disabled badge, is it a hefty walk to the terminal? Im not great with walking but i can do it if pushed lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2011)

If its anything much over a mile Ill need a rest lol. Once were out the airport should ewe jus get a cab into town or yours or do u wanna meet us there?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 4, 2011)

Hope your having a good weekend bro. Got a c.q x q.t and a cc x l poked through thismorn  I'll get them up on the TGA thread when they'r a couplw week's. Just fitting in with the other seedling's and i got the 5 out of 5 Liver's snips to root ok so should'nt be a prob. getting one or two to re-vev i think. As i said they'r only around 2-3 week's in flower. Ive got one in at about 3-4 weeks and been lazy, left allsorts of shoots going down 4 or 5 branche's tha's surround'ed with allsort's of other new bud site's with is common with the Liver's lol. Just starting to reek now 

Later cowboy

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2011)

alreet lad, good drills on the younguns. weekends been drunken for the most part, but what else is new...

think my dog scrog was near death when i looked this morning, very odd. think its just not getting enough light in the veg cupboard. gave it some rhizo and lifted the reflector a bit more. i badly need proper veg space, that or i need to stop revegging bloody plants lol. 

hope youve had a good one man.

laters cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 5, 2011)

So did your DOG come with any seed ? I was saying to D i got a few in mine. No biggie, and deff. worth the bud. 
The New seedligs are looking fine, Im going to put the couple P.K x DPQ's i done into flower once they get to a few node's and thicken up a bit. Should be interesting to see how they come!

catch you through the week mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2011)

errr no not that i remember but then i didnt smoke much of it. too fuckin lairy that one. the big dog looks donald, i dunno how it went pair shaped in the space of a day. hope i can rescue it. be a shame to lose it after like 8 months.

pk x dpq eh should be a banger that one. 

aye lad if i dont see you through the week ill see ya through the window


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 5, 2011)

hey hey brudda just stoppin in to say hey. hope everything's gravy in your garden... I'll keep my fingers crossed for yer dog, too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2011)

alreet fella, aye its last week, just getting ripen now, aye im hoping it'll bounce back but if not its not the end of the world ive got 2 snips off vegging nicely. hope your good man


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 5, 2011)

ah yer plenty safe then. I'm good... just about to hit the relax button w/ some cheddar


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

alreet fella, it looks even worse this morning fuck knows what ive done wrong it was all gravy on friday. think i may have over watered. not like me though!? ah well much needed veg space anyway.


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

Is it fixable donny?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

man its touch n go in there hang on ill plug my phone wire in n show you


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

para attack the landlords car is parked outside 

the stalks left on the main stem look like they've died back to the main stem. man i dont know it looks bad.


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

You still at home on a Monday morning? Thewy dunt look that great do they? Auto pots look more trouble than they worth.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

aye im just about to leave for graft. tho i dont fancy talking to the landlord if i can avoid it s im kinda stuck lol. that dog isnt in the autopots fella its just in my veg cupboard. looks fooked to me.


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

so wot did u do jus forget to feed?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

no its been watered maybe i've watered it too much or not enough light. the canopy in the screen was above the light hood so the other didn't stretch, few leaves went crispy then the whole lot just drooped. weird thing is there are no big fan leaves. not a single fan above about 1n a half inch.


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe a small cfl above ya light might sort it out a bit or jus raise the main light.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah I raised it for the weekend but it got worse. Live n learn. It might pull through yet...... maybe


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah thats the thing with re-vegs they take fuking ages b4 u see any life lol


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

Difficult thing with revegging a whole plant is how much to water it. It looks like overwater possibly, and not light problems, which is what I done to kill one of my reveggs in the past. Problem you have is that you have a whole root structure supporting a plant that had/has relatively nothing on it compared to what the roots where supplying before the chop. The best bet would be to lift it out of that pot and have a check whats going on with the roots, then trim the roots down and repot into some fresh medium in a smaller pot. That's what I would do anyway. Good luck with it Don, glad you got some snips on the side mofo!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

well thats pretty much what i did, took it out halfed the roots then repotted up. im kinda reluctant to do it again when it looks brown bread. see how perky it is when i get home i guess. deffo glad ive got a couple of nips doing well aye!


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

doh, well I am stumped mate. I still think it could be due to wet feet. Ah well, thank lordy for side snips.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

ill put the dehumidifier on when i get in, i meant to when i left but the para of the landlord being in the downstairs from me i thought best not make any more racket than the jumbo jet in the tent....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 6, 2011)

Morning don. The first cherry cheese x livers comes down tonight mate. So should be dry for the weekend I think mate. Now that it's finishing though I can't tell if it's cc leaning or if its just a fruitier livers comin through.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 6, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Morning don. The first cherry cheese x livers comes down tonight mate. So should be dry for the weekend I think mate. Now that it's finishing though I can't tell if it's cc leaning or if its just a fruitier livers comin through.


Throw a pic up of it somewhere Willy, there both real nice phenos


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Morning don. The first cherry cheese x livers comes down tonight mate. So should be dry for the weekend I think mate. Now that it's finishing though I can't tell if it's cc leaning or if its just a fruitier livers comin through.


 hahah man i had the same dilemma. both nice but one is deffo more of a keeper. 

nowt much happening monday is always the wind down after the weekend. you good?


Highlanders cave said:


> Throw a pic up of it somewhere Willy, there both real nice phenos


 yeah man we been waiting ages to see your garden


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 6, 2011)

What say Don! 

About to leave for work but not before a smoke on the porch in the sunshine lol and a quick peek at whats happenin. Smoking some Calizhar,,,pulled a bud of that out the other day by mistake (I haven't smoked a whole lot of it), and was quite impressed. Real nice day time smoke. Hey I have 4 L x CC at 3 weeks, they look real sweet, 2 of the more branchy pink phenos and 2 of the livers candy pheno. 

Man you guys should see this Cheeseberry Haze I have going, looks like it's going to take a week or two more than everyone else (cept the Beast, I'm thinking 12 wks for her), but it's crazy cheesy smelling and very robust, going to be a beaut!! Kinda holding off on pics right now, this run is at 6.5 weeks and starting to hulk up. Lot of new stuff coming out,,,,,DOGs, Romulan (fully seeded by a nice Rom male) and the CBH. Did something a little different this run and dropped the lights from an ave of 24 to 16 inches and liking what I'm seeing. Also coming out are a Lemon Qleaner a Blueberry a Casey and I'm sure something else haha.

Gotta run later buddy : !)

word in the grapevine is the bird is out your guys way about now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

easy guv! nowt much just waiting to go into a meeting shooting the shit with fred on msn. 

I love the purp pheno, deffo my fave of the lot, the livers pheno i nice too though just doesn't yield as much. hahah i know those 'mistakes' oops ive snapped a branch lol. fred snapped a whole casey plant the other day. honestly needs to be more careful that one lmao

ill keep toot for the wee winged beauty 

have a good one chief


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah man i had the same dilemma. both nice but one is deffo more of a keeper.
> 
> nowt much happening monday is always the wind down after the weekend. you good?
> 
> yeah man we been waiting ages to see your garden


Haha not much happening for me I'm afraid it's a bit slack in the world of growing . Just gonna chop some girls later and then chill all night. At work with the most annoying kunt in the world.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 6, 2011)

Man, must be the time to break plants. I just snapped the main stem of a Cheese the other day. Actually, guess it wasn't me.. twas the dog, but either way, that shit hurt. She's healing up nicely with a tie on her now.

Will be interesting to see how the reveg pulls through Donnie. Just when you think you've got it all figured out, something goes wrong for seemingly no reason. Ya never stop learning in this hobby, no ya don't lol Have a good one bro!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Haha not much happening for me I'm afraid it's a bit slack in the world of growing . Just gonna chop some girls later and then chill all night. At work with the most annoying kunt in the world.


 works always a pain in the arse on monday eh. i got landed with a load of shitty jobs for the next week or so, thankfully its chop time come saturday so im gonna get me pal round to gis a hand, have a few brews spliffs n a ruby to finish off. might even watch a clint eastwood western which i seem to have become obsessed with. ive started calling me helper the ugly or the bad depending on what he's done haha 

is your marra really a jew? 


Bobotrank said:


> Man, must be the time to break plants. I just snapped the main stem of a Cheese the other day. Actually, guess it wasn't me.. twas the dog, but either way, that shit hurt. She's healing up nicely with a tie on her now.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how the reveg pulls through Donnie. Just when you think you've got it all figured out, something goes wrong for seemingly no reason. Ya never stop learning in this hobby, no ya don't lol Have a good one bro!


oh man is it broken too. poor things donald, went n had a squizz there before and she's taken a nose dive  i could kick meself but if one thing i know bout sweet mary jane is if there's still a bit of green to it its in with a chance. hope your main cola comes good man, i hate snapping branches early my brain just cant help but see the missed potential. unless im out of weed


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

lmao at Bobo, that's right blame the poor dog!!! I am guessing your dog can't type so has no chance to defend itself!!! I am calling you on this one mate, haha. 

Actually it's totally freaky as I snapped the head of one of my plants last night (I don't have a dog so can't really blame anyone else).....I was supposedly training them. It's a hard life for our plants I guess.


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

maybe it all happend bout the same time blokes all-round the world snapping a Favourite tree lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

We could do a sycronized supercrop!! Like one of the spontanious dance things that you get arrested for in the US!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is your marra really a jew?


haha no mate just a made name he aquired over time. his full title is actually spacejew pmsl i got a gang of freak mates with mad names, bag, pig, and mcdoog are some of the funnier ones. i love nicknames they are piss funny. juice, panface, polecat, allday ray and dogshit dave are a few of the lads from work nicknames


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is your marra really a jew?


haha no mate just a made name he aquired over time. his full title is actually spacejew pmsl i got a gang of freak mates with mad names, bag, pig, and mcdoog are some of the funnier ones. i love nicknames they are piss funny. juice, panface, polecat, allday ray and dogshit dave are a few of the lads from work nicknames


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

i can see it now one massive shout of 'fuck ive snapped the branch off'


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 6, 2011)

my pic uploader wont work and neither will the standard uploader.....anyone else havin same problem


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> haha no mate just a made name he aquired over time. his full title is actually spacejew pmsl i got a gang of freak mates with mad names, bag, pig, and mcdoog are some of the funnier ones. i love nicknames they are piss funny. juice, panface, polecat, allday ray and dogshit dave are a few of the lads from work nicknames


lmao space jew?!? i wont ask tho its killing me haaha


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

try using google chrome browser it works fine for me on that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

hhah ooooookay. new firefox is sound


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao space jew?!? i wont ask tho its killing me haaha


when i met him he was called spacey another friend of ours dubbed him the jew so i made the connection and spacejew and it stuck lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 6, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Man, must be the time to break plants. I just snapped the main stem of a Cheese the other day. Actually, guess it wasn't me.. twas the dog, but either way, that shit hurt. She's healing up nicely with a tie on her now.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how the reveg pulls through Donnie. Just when you think you've got it all figured out, something goes wrong for seemingly no reason. Ya never stop learning in this hobby, no ya don't lol Have a good one bro!





DST said:


> lmao at Bobo, that's right blame the poor dog!!! I am guessing your dog can't type so has no chance to defend itself!!! I am calling you on this one mate, haha.
> 
> Actually it's totally freaky as I snapped the head of one of my plants last night (I don't have a dog so can't really blame anyone else).....I was supposedly training them. It's a hard life for our plants I guess.





mr west said:


> maybe it all happend bout the same time blokes all-round the world snapping a Favourite tree lol.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> i can see it now one massive shout of 'fuck ive snapped the branch off'


Fuck Ive snapped the branch off!!!!!!!!!! Actually it was more like...whoops oh well early taste of some dog kush la de da de da


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 6, 2011)

there you go don CC x L pics pre and post chop.

pics actual size (depending on the size of ya monitor haha)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

looks fuckin lovely if i dare say so meself man. interesting thats the one i thought was the more tall/sativa pheno, n yeah it is a lovely smoke that. looks bit like Cindys dpq almost seems to be all foxtails. how many weeks was that at man? near 10 id say at a guess? looks a decent sized tree too.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 6, 2011)

DST said:


> lmao at Bobo, that's right blame the poor dog!!! I am guessing your dog can't type so has no chance to defend itself!!! I am calling you on this one mate, haha.
> 
> Actually it's totally freaky as I snapped the head of one of my plants last night (I don't have a dog so can't really blame anyone else).....I was supposedly training them. It's a hard life for our plants I guess.


always the dog bro, always  lmao


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks fuckin lovely if i dare say so meself man. interesting thats the one i thought was the more tall/sativa pheno, n yeah it is a lovely smoke that. looks bit like Cindys dpq almost seems to be all foxtails. how many weeks was that at man? near 10 id say at a guess? looks a decent sized tree too.


It was at 9 weeks mate. Smells like a fruity livers too me. Can't wait to have a smoke of it. Stinkin my gaff out drying out lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2011)

looks dank and big for 9 weeks man, you veg it long? and yeah i bet its honkin haha

quick psycho bong then a shower n oot the door for graft.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2011)

im fuckin bummed about the big dog. and now it looks like the rosemary is on its last too ffs, need to get my bounce back.

dead lookin dog





dead rosemary.





deadly chilli's





first sign of life on the reveg cc x l





veg area





psycho





livers





new bho tube






less than a week to go


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2011)

sweet apart from the dog how funny that mine did exactly the same thing yesterday lol. err more watering me thinks hahahah


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

Get the rosemary out of the grow cab and stick it next to a window Don, they grow great outside....it doesn't look dead to me mate.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 7, 2011)

dead hot chili peppers? they looked alive to me still, bru


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks dank and big for 9 weeks man, you veg it long? and yeah i bet its honkin haha
> 
> quick psycho bong then a shower n oot the door for graft.


It was vegged quite a while as it was the original seed. I got a cut going in to my mother cab as a new keeper.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 7, 2011)

ohhhhhh, that is one sad picture of the doggy dog donnie, im sure she will recover with some ice water and a nice cold beer..lol
that science lab kit looks super fun!!!!! i want one! what are you going to do???? Ihope your ok.
it must be hot where you are at...me too! 
take care 
amber


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey don I thought you where done with bho? I would have sent your old tube back if you needed it. Did you ever smoke that budder that the fairy sent.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright Don, totally gutted bout you'r DOG mate, especially after doing a great job on re-veging her man. I had to pull a H.B earlier that was showing male flower's all over and only a couple weeks in 
The Cheesequake x Qrazytrain's are beasting seedling's though  Getting some first sign's of new growth on a couple liver's snip's. Can't wait to get them growing properly again, Ive got one flowering at about week 4 but its a fine mess. I was lst-ing it for cut's, then decided to flower it but never pruned it first, so its all twisted and growing from everywhere! Pop-corn fest i think.

p.s that tube. That's not for insertion is it ? 
later's bro.
cindy


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

bho - back hole orrifice. uugh!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2011)

rather u than me chaps hahaha


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

the bho I smoked gave me a sore head, I could taste the butane. but Jigfresh said he cleans his somehow, you gonna do the same ting Mr Don?


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2011)

bho enema, hold tight lol if u can


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> sweet apart from the dog how funny that mine did exactly the same thing yesterday lol. err more watering me thinks hahahah


 man i dunno if she's going to make it.  still gutted.


DST said:


> Get the rosemary out of the grow cab and stick it next to a window Don, they grow great outside....it doesn't look dead to me mate.


 its on the window getting indirect light, im thinking ill whip it back outside its got plenty new growth at the top


Bobotrank said:


> dead hot chili peppers? they looked alive to me still, bru


 you not heard of zombie dave grohl? 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> It was vegged quite a while as it was the original seed. I got a cut going in to my mother cab as a new keeper.


 chuffed its considered worthy of keeping fella! 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ohhhhhh, that is one sad picture of the doggy dog donnie, im sure she will recover with some ice water and a nice cold beer..lol
> that science lab kit looks super fun!!!!! i want one! what are you going to do???? Ihope your ok.
> it must be hot where you are at...me too!
> take care
> amber


 yup its a pretty sickly pup alright, im trying not to dwell on it. lesson learned. this shit is always throwing me curve balls. 

the tube is for extracting thc from bud or trim etc pack it n force butane through what drips out is pure knockout drops. its a magic carpet ride. im going to make some nuggets by whipping it up. i might even do an article for the now very lacking faq. if someone hasn't already 
laters dr


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Hey don I thought you where done with bho? I would have sent your old tube back if you needed it. Did you ever smoke that budder that the fairy sent.


 so did I man  then I spoke to a few people and there's a demand for it so i'm making it lol and besides ive been working on upping my tolerance a bit. but in all honesty i want a new piece for the bong to do oil hits. the old tube i said you could keep man, its a little on the small side, was always a chore to keep filling it up. 

and hell yeah i did toke that nugget man. one night i was on the sniff. still knocked me even on the china  


Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright Don, totally gutted bout you'r DOG mate, especially after doing a great job on re-veging her man. I had to pull a H.B earlier that was showing male flower's all over and only a couple weeks in
> The Cheesequake x Qrazytrain's are beasting seedling's though  Getting some first sign's of new growth on a couple liver's snip's. Can't wait to get them growing properly again, Ive got one flowering at about week 4 but its a fine mess. I was lst-ing it for cut's, then decided to flower it but never pruned it first, so its all twisted and growing from everywhere! Pop-corn fest i think.
> 
> p.s that tube. That's not for insertion is it ?
> ...


 hahaha i hope it never goes near my poop chute man, things fucking barbed for gods sake lmao.

funny you should say that my cq x qt are the same really from the go they grow thick n fast. think its the trainwreck in them. 


DST said:


> bho - back hole orrifice. uugh!


 bung hole open  


DST said:


> the bho I smoked gave me a sore head, I could taste the butane. but Jigfresh said he cleans his somehow, you gonna do the same ting Mr Don?


 well theres different scales of purifying it, you can heat it gently a couple of times to expel as much butane as poss, of course using good butane will affect the taste drastically aswell. 

i think jigfresh used a vacumm pump thingy but i think they were quite pricey for what they were, ill be whipping it to make that ear waxy stuff so i'm not too fussed, see how it goes.


mr west said:


> bho enema, hold tight lol if u can


 de3ffo not the place to be forcing butane through


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 7, 2011)

''de3ffo not the place to be forcing butane through'' lmao

when you lot are out sicking my drunken mind i no its time for bed lol

love that bho tube m8 already checked the site out n no im not buying no honeybee anymore lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2011)

hahaha ever tried filling up footballs with butane? makes for a fun game. 

aye im going to use the two plants at 6 weeks to make a boat load of oil or maybe one for oil one for bubble hash not sure yet depends on how much there is, but for the price of the tube i thought you cant go wrong


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 8, 2011)

Good day Sir, well i was sure it was'ntfor that reason ( the tube ) haha. Been thinking bout what to do with the trim ive gathered over the last few, and was originally giong to make butter, but some of the DOG, and Liver's trim is the kind of swag you would leave on 'covered in frost'. There's also the 10g os shake in there thats mostly all broken bud n trim. So was wondering the best way to make some keif hash or something. Going to check the forum for tips, im sure H.C has a good way dilled in on the old hashish manufacturing! lol 

Stay Lucky Bro.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2011)

alreet gadgey, 

well if your not wanting to splash out you could do dry sieve but id fullly recommend the 5gal knockoff bags on ebay man cheap as chips.


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2011)

ill second that i got a 3 bag 5 gal set for less than 30 quids

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=ice+bubble+extraction&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm up the courts today for my lasses bro. Hope this fucker gets some time


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2011)

Is he a danger to society or just ur peace?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2011)

The taxi driver that smashed his skull who needs locking up


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh right, yeah my memory's trying to remember lol that ws a wile ago now wernt it


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

I use the 1gallon and they are great. May be supersize the bags at some point in the future. I think the biggest bucket I have is only 12litres. I assume you need like a 20litre bucket or something???



mr west said:


> ill second that i got a 3 bag 5 gal set for less than 30 quids
> 
> http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=ice+bubble+extraction&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> ill second that i got a 3 bag 5 gal set for less than 30 quids
> 
> http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=ice+bubble+extraction&_sacat=See-All-Categories


That'll do me Westy! Ordered


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 8, 2011)

DST said:


> I use the 1gallon and they are great. May be supersize the bags at some point in the future. I think the biggest bucket I have is only 12litres. I assume you need like a 20litre bucket or something???


Ah Ha, i was asking about the sizes the other week and was recommended to get the 5's but 1gallon sound's big enough for me ? Just dont want them to be too small but if they'r good for you D, then i'll re-think that order. Glad i spotted that post as ive itching to get the bag's for week's just did'nt want to get the 1's to later have to get the 5's lol.

cheers's guy's

So i was just checking out the bag's. I was looking at some 1 gallon in set's of 5 ( the colored one's ) and also the 5 gallon ones on the link page that are around the same price as the 5.g one's, but only 3 bag's with the. Will there be a great difference aslong as the final bag is fine ??
Still, think i'll go for the one's for now and prob. pay for the more expensive 5 bag set, and prob. regret it too lol. Learning eh! tut, tut


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> Oh right, yeah my memory's trying to remember lol that ws a wile ago now wernt it


Year n a month ago. He plead to the lesser charge of careless driving at the last minute. Judge banned him for a year and fined him a poxy 160 bar. At least hell never taxi again. Still no real compensation for loss of using his right.side or his nut caved in. 

The law is an ass. I tell you peeps can get away with near killing someone, and growing dope is considered a major offence


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 8, 2011)

Just ordered some Sprung Bags. . . we'll see how they do! Whaddya guys use to agitate everything?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2011)

Usually Stella 

Agitate what bobo? Bubble bags? A powerdrill and a plaster Mixing attachment.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2011)

man thats fucked its pretty much saying its ok 2 do that (make someone loose there right side feeling) or go rape a woman (or heaven forbid a child) and its ok just a slap on the rists. sell some drugs and there banging u up. no justice anymore, people need the power back viva guy forkes mentality coming soon i hope


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 8, 2011)

Ahhh, thanks Don. I didn't realize it was a plaster mixing attachment. The hell I'm gunna buy one of those expensive ass washingmachineagitatorthingamabobbers. . . me and my trusty drill will do just fine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2011)

aye man, fucker even had the gall to send his pal over to say im sorry we never meant any of this to happen. the plod had to get between us. i was foamin. no mate your empty bullshit apologies mean fuck all to me or the lad you've fucked over. 

no justice but what we meat out. people aren't scared of the law anymore.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Ahhh, thanks Don. I didn't realize it was a plaster mixing attachment. The hell I'm gunna buy one of those expensive ass washingmachineagitatorthingamabobbers. . . me and my trusty drill will do just fine.


aye i bought the shittest drill on ebay for like a15 bar including postage, think ive seen hamster wheels turn faster. mixing bit and away you go making a fuckin stinky mess in the kitchen. be warned if you spill the mash it stinks for a long long time


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 8, 2011)

Eyup donny boy hows tings? lol......love the look of your livers bro what a beaut!!!

*




*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 8, 2011)

Did the taxi drivin go to town!! on your girls bro them mate sounds nasty??...................., least you no his name an shit if its been in court, you can go pay him a visit in a few months, barad and tooled up to the eye balls, teach him a lesson the dick!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 8, 2011)

That is royally fucked up mate. For hitting someone and fucking up his life, that dude got the same punishment as me, and all i did was carelessly plough into a wall at 70 odd on a deserted country road and pleaded guilty and whatnot. I happily accepted that my punishment was fairly fair for the issue, but hell, these days you can be out in a year or two for "manslaughter" with parole


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 8, 2011)

Sound's like some shan crack on the cabbie. Fuck me about 10 or so years back i got 6 moon for driving while banned. Was'nt even in the moter when they caught up, and i got done with the bizzie saying he could still recognize me 14 month's later, from the 2 car's passing at night lol.
Judge was'nt interested so long as the pig was saying he could, even the other lawyer's and clerks were suprised when he stuck to saying that b/s. But it was enough for me to get rammed.

Here's to happier times bro. Even through paying them there wages, we all knew how un-reliable the system is! Hopefully karma catche's up with him


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup donny boy hows tings? lol......love the look of your livers bro what a beaut!!!
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 cheers man, aye she's ripe for the plucking.


PUKKA BUD said:


> Did the taxi drivin go to town!! on your girls bro them mate sounds nasty??...................., least you no his name an shit if its been in court, you can go pay him a visit in a few months, barad and tooled up to the eye balls, teach him a lesson the dick!!


 nah man, her bro's the calm type, and besides if owt like that was gonna happen i wouldn't be posting it up here 


tip top toker said:


> That is royally fucked up mate. For hitting someone and fucking up his life, that dude got the same punishment as me, and all i did was carelessly plough into a wall at 70 odd on a deserted country road and pleaded guilty and whatnot. I happily accepted that my punishment was fairly fair for the issue, but hell, these days you can be out in a year or two for "manslaughter" with parole


 man the scary thing is if he'd died in the ICU this bloke probably would have gone free through lack of evidence. fucker wiped the motor down and valeted it at 4 am


Cindyguygrower said:


> Sound's like some shan crack on the cabbie. Fuck me about 10 or so years back i got 6 moon for driving while banned. Was'nt even in the moter when they caught up, and i got done with the bizzie saying he could still recognize me 14 month's later, from the 2 car's passing at night lol.
> Judge was'nt interested so long as the pig was saying he could, even the other lawyer's and clerks were suprised when he stuck to saying that b/s. But it was enough for me to get rammed.
> 
> Here's to happier times bro. Even through paying them there wages, we all knew how un-reliable the system is! Hopefully karma catche's up with him


 aye plod have memories like fuckin elephants eh man. 

anyway enough. its done with. ive got to go n catch up on yesterdays missed work. laters peeps


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 9, 2011)

It appears that there is a video of your walk home from the pub
http://www.break.com/index/brits-late-night-long-walk-home-2069121

thanks to winter woman.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

hahah cof you know i watched that and thought, you know i have been that drunk coming home. those nights when your feet have auto piloted you home but hit a few things DUI style on the way. last time i damaged my tendons in my left foot trying to roll myself up the drive way. hurt for months.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

went up to my pals the other night, i sorted him out 3 each psycho n livers, he's under a 600 cooltubed in soil, the fan leaves are fuckin huge. much bigger than mine in comparison. 







now i know i've got sausage fingers but they are maffis.


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

Your mate showing you how it's done Don eh!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

hahah yeah deffo he killed a whole tray of clones by not opening the prop vents. he learned from the master lmao. i was tellin my lass i was losing my touch yesterday n she said its cos your always pissed. no bueno. need to get back on the straight n narrow for a bit methinks


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

aaah, the "Drunken Style", Quang Go Jing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

ahhh sooooooo Jui kuen


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 9, 2011)

As one who thoroughly appreciated alcohol for many years and has been thru dt's, smoking quality full time is a lot easier on the body and mind.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

damn man i had to google DT's, doesnt sound good in the slightest, id probably give up the booze too. well maybe haha


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn man i had to google DT's, doesnt sound good in the slightest, id probably give up the booze too. well maybe haha


I was in an auto accident that occcured when I was sober-.03, that left me in a medically induced come for three weeks and the anesthesia they used caused hallucinations and memory loss so I really don't remember. But I had limited my alcohol intake to no more than 2 beers until this year when I stopped alltogether and can honestly say I don't miss it...but cigarettes are another story-I don't think the cravings ever go away and it's been almost 5 years.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

damn man that sounds harsh. just being in a coma is harsh enough but after a car crash, i bet it was better to be out than conscious. my boss says the same thing about the cigs. always wants one. especially after a joint, he smokes this funny herbal stuff it looks like sage and onion and apparently is flavoured with honey. tastes like floor sweepings to me but hey at least he's not smoking


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2011)

Cig are the worst to quit. i quit once for a year, and as of new years im back on em trying to quit again, i have to talk myself into not lighting up. im not a heavy drinker tho i only drink tequila and vodka, and no cheap ish.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah i recently started having the odd cig when drinking then got back into them. my lass doesn't know though shhhhh. im going to quit again tho for like the 4th time. this break has been the longest about 2 years. cant believe i let myself go back. 

every time i drink tesquilaaaa things go blank and i wake up in bother.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2011)

hehehe, thats funny donnie, whats a lass? and could you possibly make a video of your TCH extaction from the bud..that would be super cool.
hope your well.
amber


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

hahah my lass is my lady doc! ill try n do a vid but i'll need someone else to hold the cam as ill obv have both hands full. i'm sure ill be able to rope me mate into sample, i mean help.... 

im good thanks ambs bit tired n stressed out with yesterdays events but otherwise tip top. cookin my lass a chicken dinner tonight get me some good lovin then choppin a couple of girls down. it couldn't get much better actually 

you good hun?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i recently started having the odd cig when drinking then got back into them. my lass doesn't know though shhhhh. im going to quit again tho for like the 4th time. this break has been the longest about 2 years. cant believe i let myself go back.
> 
> every time i drink tesquilaaaa things go blank and i wake up in bother.


The trick is not to have one the next day.

 
cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

only in cases of severe hangover do i have a tin the next morning. i call it the danger can. followed by the danger banger. which usually results in a trip to the porcelain god.... these days a fried egg sarnie is a better plan lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah my lass is my lady doc! ill try n do a vid but i'll need someone else to hold the cam as ill obv have both hands full. i'm sure ill be able to rope me mate into sample, i mean help....
> 
> im good thanks ambs bit tired n stressed out with yesterdays events but otherwise tip top. cookin my lass a chicken dinner tonight get me some good lovin then choppin a couple of girls down. it couldn't get much better actually
> 
> you good hun?


cool don, im glad things are going well for you. Good luck with your harvest. Im finally ready myself.. any day now for my autos and snow whites.. and i checked my super lemon yesterday and was shocked to find an amber trichome!!!!!! im kinda pissed about that cuz its only 8 weeks out and i havent even started a flush on her yet!!!!!! i was all ready to chop the auto blues and snow whites , and i will be this weekend but its funny cuz i see not one Amber Trich on them.. too fuckin bad! down and out they will have to go.. so you saw the cherry cheese x livers i got going???ahahahahahahah.. your name was all over that one don gin ton!!!!!!!! you will have to let me know all about that strain.. i know nothing about it... peace dude.. catch ya later and enjoy your meal with your lass!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 9, 2011)

Alright don. I'm doin a seed run on my fruity cc x l pheno and also on the livers I'm using querkle jizz fresh from the nutsack


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Alright don. I'm doin a seed run on my fruity cc x l pheno and also on the livers I'm using querkle jizz fresh from the nutsack


ahahahah, thats sick!!!!!!!!!! your hysterical willie! i wonder if my kushberry pineapple punch got a jizzed baptism too. I thought those beans felt a little sticky..hahahahahahahah.. 
you should bottle that jizz shit.. those kushberry pineapples are ahead of all the rest of the babys.. they have at least one inch on the rest.. no wonder they calll you one eyed! 
later ambs


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 9, 2011)

Someday when cannabis is legal (and there's enough demand) I'm gonna start my own jizz line and call it Tuff Spluff. You heard it here first!  Don't think there's enough people out there breeding yet that it'd bring me my millions, tho lmao


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 10, 2011)

Howdy Partner, How you fairing wi the fag's ? Its the bevvy man i tell ya'. I stopped for 8 months before, until i went out for a week-end pass and after a sesseio in da pub. Game was over and i went back smoking! Could'nt touch one now though, i put the wee bitty in wi a banger but that's about it.
Going to chillaxe in the local health Spa thingy! If ony i could take in some tune's i'd be made up! But then i'd be saying ' if only they let you puff too '

later's laddy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> cool don, im glad things are going well for you. Good luck with your harvest. Im finally ready myself.. any day now for my autos and snow whites.. and i checked my super lemon yesterday and was shocked to find an amber trichome!!!!!! im kinda pissed about that cuz its only 8 weeks out and i havent even started a flush on her yet!!!!!! i was all ready to chop the auto blues and snow whites , and i will be this weekend but its funny cuz i see not one Amber Trich on them.. too fuckin bad! down and out they will have to go.. so you saw the cherry cheese x livers i got going???ahahahahahahah.. your name was all over that one don gin ton!!!!!!!! you will have to let me know all about that strain.. i know nothing about it... peace dude.. catch ya later and enjoy your meal with your lass!


 hahah too funny your name is amber trichome yet you don't want any in your herb,lol. 

yeah the CC x L is mine, seems to be about 3 main pheno's 1 very livers sweet sweet candy smelling, one taller green with better bud structure. the third is the purple one, not super strength but imo the nicer flavoured one good morning daytime anytime haha if you want any of the other stuff just shout  same goes out tothe rest of the crew anything you fancy giving a run out. shout. 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Alright don. I'm doin a seed run on my fruity cc x l pheno and also on the livers I'm using querkle jizz fresh from the nutsack


 interesting willy,i know the querkle introduced a whole new element when fred put it to the dpp. should be a banger all round


Bobotrank said:


> Someday when cannabis is legal (and there's enough demand) I'm gonna start my own jizz line and call it Tuff Spluff. You heard it here first!  Don't think there's enough people out there breeding yet that it'd bring me my millions, tho lmao


 you never know man theres more and more folks getting into it. I reckon theres a hole in the market for male seeds/pollen. 


Cindyguygrower said:


> Howdy Partner, How you fairing wi the fag's ? Its the bevvy man i tell ya'. I stopped for 8 months before, until i went out for a week-end pass and after a sesseio in da pub. Game was over and i went back smoking! Could'nt touch one now though, i put the wee bitty in wi a banger but that's about it.
> Going to chillaxe in the local health Spa thingy! If ony i could take in some tune's i'd be made up! But then i'd be saying ' if only they let you puff too '
> later's laddy


 whats the crack fae the Cinderella Kid!? 

aye i know its the peeve man. im the same just enough baccy to make it burn nice, think im going to have a bongo n put the fixings of a curry into the slow cooker afore i head out to graft today. much rather be going to the spa like yasen mind haha tho we do have a wicked public baths in the toon. might treat meself to a day next week.

laters hombre


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

This time next we I shall be panicking. So do u smoke joints with backy in? I have to put a bit in or ill cough like a waker. Half a fag im afraid lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2011)

Haha divvent fret Fred, I rarely smoke joints these days. Half a tab will probably be just right smirking d's gear


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2011)

chop day dawneth!!!!!

[youtube]5lnxAyHLyqA[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

What ya chopping? my memory's shot to bits mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2011)

livers and cosis mate. big bitches!

got to then clean down and get the 4 autoupots out and cleaned then 8 auto's potted up and back in place then add another pea net to it. fill both res's up and see how long i can leave it without them blocking or something else going wrong. busy weekend for me.


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

so u gonna have young plants in flower next weekend. I got a cheese and livers/blues at 5 weeks lol


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

I smokes me joints all the time boys, please feel free to put all the baccy in your ones that you want, just dinnae pass them to me, lol. Makes my head go dizzy!!!

Best clean up my bongo for next week as well. Shall I get the bucket bong out and smash out the bottom of an IrnBru bottle, just so we can have that SweatySock experience as well?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> so u gonna have young plants in flower next weekend. I got a cheese and livers/blues at 5 weeks lol


 nah ill have few week old cuttings going into 18/6 under the 2, 600's. probably veg them 3 weeks more.


DST said:


> I smokes me joints all the time boys, please feel free to put all the baccy in your ones that you want, just dinnae pass them to me, lol. Makes my head go dizzy!!!
> Best clean up my bongo for next week as well. Shall I get the bucket bong out and smash out the bottom of an IrnBru bottle, just so we can have that SweatySock experience as well?


 lol shit man i haven't the lungs for buchetta's ne more. im excited ive never smoked out of posh glass afore.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

Wait till you try the hitman at the GA!!! Fuk me that touches spots other bongs don't touch. It condenses the smoke, has a triple valve wat-sit as well that gurgles when you empty the chamber. Me and my mate are thinking of ordering two from the US. Bit pricey though.


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

I will smoke less tobacco gladly but I think the princess likes her fags too much lol. Ill dust of my bong and get myself a bit of practice


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> I will smoke less tobacco gladly but I think the princess likes her fags too much lol. Ill dust of my bong and get myself a bit of practice


when in rome, do as the romans do!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2011)

Coming into the World Cup and he's just starting to practice. It's going to be a short week-end.


cof


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 10, 2011)

Good luck with the chop chopy don mate, lookin foward to the update after man!!


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

was i the last to use it westy? lol.


mr west said:


> I will smoke less tobacco gladly but I think the princess likes her fags too much lol. Ill dust of my bong and get myself a bit of practice


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

Not quite that bad D, but its been over a week lol. My cat just had a fit, wich has upset me quite a lot. Shes sleeping now but a horrible experience poor lill fluffy monster.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

Shame mate, is that the old girl?


mr west said:


> Not quite that bad D, but its been over a week lol. My cat just had a fit, wich has upset me quite a lot. Shes sleeping now but a horrible experience poor lill fluffy monster.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2011)

awww, was it like a seizure or something mr west? 
on another note i have no weed. i think ill take a few shots of tequila, the only problem is that im home alone.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

Just wondering if I should go to the pub or have another beer at home...on my own.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2011)

Lol, we could have a video chat drinking session. i feel like an alchy when i drink alone, ha.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

ach fuk it. I have just sparked another beer. Waiting for the wife to instruct me as to what I should do, lol. Looks like it is going to piss with rain so I may just bide.


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

yeah my old cat, dunno wot it was but its defo the beginning of the end for her


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> yeah my old cat, dunno wot it was but its defo the beginning of the end for her


 U gonna let her go au natural. or have you considered the humane way ? i've lost many pets that i consider family, i hate seeing them suffer.


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

No we i feel shes not having a quality of life ill get her euthanased. Its breaking my heart but i wont see her suffer


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 10, 2011)

sorry 2 hear that mc west, its such a horrid experience 2 see any animal like that  feel for ya bro

hey donny u good??


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup donny boy hows tings? lol......love the look of your livers bro what a beaut!!!
> 
> *
> 
> ...


sorry donny for talking bout my cat. Its about ganja not pussy


----------



## happy Northerner (Jun 10, 2011)

epic thread mate, i read all the way to you said you got some seed's from pickandmix , haha iv been looking for a reliable source , for my first ever grow , ut then iv carried on skiping a few pages , and i would say you have came out a fully pledged horticulturist lol, good on you mate, 

i just hope my first seed/experiences are as good as yours where.

iv found this place my new home. he good work mate.


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

www.Pickandmixseeds.co.uk is a very good fast discreet and all round good guys


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> www.Pickandmixseeds.co.uk is a very good fast discreet and all round good guys


yep used them twice here 2


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> www.Pickandmixseeds.co.uk is a very good fast discreet and all round good guys


 Lol, u remind of a quick 10 second commercial in this post.


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

Subvert>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## happy Northerner (Jun 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> www.Pickandmixseeds.co.uk is a very good fast discreet and all round good guys



thank's ''west'' really looking forward to get the babies growing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Wait till you try the hitman at the GA!!! Fuk me that touches spots other bongs don't touch. It condenses the smoke, has a triple valve wat-sit as well that gurgles when you empty the chamber. Me and my mate are thinking of ordering two from the US. Bit pricey though.


 Amen to that bru. just had a quick butchers at one on aqualabs, feck me i think ill try one of the cheaper to replace if fucking break it bongos tween 7 and 900$ do they make you leave a deposit for that shit or what haha really like the disk perk tho, i've only really seen arm perks before. 


mr west said:


> Not quite that bad D, but its been over a week lol. My cat just had a fit, wich has upset me quite a lot. Shes sleeping now but a horrible experience poor lill fluffy monster.


 ah shit mate sorry to hear that  i really want a dog but i know how hard it is when they go. 


las fingerez said:


> sorry 2 hear that mc west, its such a horrid experience 2 see any animal like that  feel for ya bro
> hey donny u good??


 kinda yeah. curry i made was a bit lairy. drank too much on top probably didnt chop as well as i normally do.... me and the partner in crime chopped for 4 n a half hours straight and i've still got one big plant to do. we called time at midnight. 


mr west said:


> sorry donny for talking bout my cat. Its about ganja not pussy


 you know the score fred post whatever you like bro.


happy Northerner said:


> epic thread mate, i read all the way to you said you got some seed's from pickandmix , haha iv been looking for a reliable source , for my first ever grow , ut then iv carried on skiping a few pages , and i would say you have came out a fully pledged horticulturist lol, good on you mate,
> i just hope my first seed/experiences are as good as yours where.
> iv found this place my new home. he good work mate.


 now then lad! welcome to the shambles... i mean show haha. its been a long learning curve that still zig zags on me from time to time but i'm getting there. whereabouts in the north are you?
hope you get some good results from your beans whatever you choose man. 


mr west said:


> www.Pickandmixseeds.co.uk is a very good fast discreet and all round good guys


 aye these guys are all i use for beans unless of course they dont have the beans i'm after. great service and dont forget to put RIU in the voucher box for 10% off  


sambo020482 said:


> am i SHOUTING loud enough??? lol
> where was the fri porn in the uk thread me ol mucker???
> guess whos pissed again fucking el all i need is a coke habit too and you can all call me dura72 lol


 sorry chief no pron this week i didnt really take many pics last night either, should have done really but we were in the zone trimming. besides after id taken the net up the plants just flopped everywhere it was like some sort of weed octopus in the tent.

there's a wee bit of dura in all of us mate 

right, on that stomach churning note i'm off to get the bogroll out the fridge.

laters peeps have a good weekend!


----------



## happy Northerner (Jun 11, 2011)

now then lad! welcome to the shambles... i mean show haha. its been a long learning curve that still zig zags on me from time to time but i'm getting there. whereabouts in the north are you?
hope you get some good results from your beans whatever you choose man. 

alreet don im a geordie mate through and through, look's like a great forum you lot have here, think i'll plant my seed here and grow with all the great info mate. 

yeah im hoping to get some results mate, would rather start with a clone, but dont want any 1 to know im starting a tent, 

so if i can get a good mother out of some beans then i'll be happy don mate, 

where abouts you from ? you a geordie ? please dont say your a makem lol ''joke''


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2011)

divvent swear at me like that! mackem indeed hahaha.

Aye i'm a geordie. lived all over but settled in the west end. been here 10 year. yasel? what beans you been lookin at then? yeah this place is a fine knowledge source. and you get some kanny crack from this lot. 

fuckin sick of the summer already. roll on the footy season


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, we could have a video chat drinking session. i feel like an alchy when i drink alone, ha.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysXMAOgEIq4

I know this type of tunage is not you brits cup a tea but this is some of the stuff that I listen too...kinda dinasour rock. Me and my girl saw Georgie boy up close an personal like not to long ago ALL fooked up Blueberry lol That was a fun buzz!

Going to post another vid in a min. Amusing myself at the expense of your thread this morning my brother. Have a good day man, good karma as always

And did someone mention a magic carpet ride yesterday : ?)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtkP5gTX6Hc&feature=related


.


----------



## happy Northerner (Jun 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> divvent swear at me like that! mackem indeed hahaha.
> 
> Aye i'm a geordie. lived all over but settled in the west end. been here 10 year. yasel? what beans you been lookin at then? yeah this place is a fine knowledge source. and you get some kanny crack from this lot.
> 
> fuckin sick of the summer already. roll on the footy season


haha , all good mate , west ends the best end haha 

me im not to far from ya matey  not to far at all  

seeds im looking at ATOS http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=43&sortOrder=price+DESC any advice like for a fellow geordie

i can not wait me self like, for the footy to start, think are best midfield ''nolan'' is going to go  and left back Enrique , but sure fat ashley will get us a few young guns for us. 

im working right out side of jimmys park atm, had a pint in the strawberry after work like, 

any help don mate on the seeds would be canny like.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2011)

hahah hard to be far from anyone in the toon eh. 

as for the beans well id say balls to auto's. you may as well just get a normal strain and have more dope at the end of the day. if your desperate for something to smoke chuck an auto in with the normals. all the talk of you can harvest in 9 weeks from seed to chop is bollocks man. besides for the extra couple of weeks on top for the extra say ounce of dope is worth it i reckon. just my 2 bob like.

was reading your other post about only doing 2/4 plants. man you've got a way bigger tent than you need. you can easily do 20 big trees in that space. if your going to do auto's id say maybe 30. 

if its your first go at this id just buy some reasonably cheap beans. cant go wrong with the classics man, white widow, northern lights etc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysXMAOgEIq4
> 
> I know this type of tunage is not you brits cup a tea but this is some of the stuff that I listen too...kinda dinasour rock. Me and my girl saw Georgie boy up close an personal like not to long ago ALL fooked up Blueberry lol That was a fun buzz!
> 
> ...


 ah shit man i used to listen to geordie thorogood as a kid with my oldman haha. gearjammer and willie & the hand jive are awesome, you saw him recently!?!? man he's still kicking it eh haha class


----------



## happy Northerner (Jun 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah hard to be far from anyone in the toon eh.
> 
> as for the beans well id say balls to auto's. you may as well just get a normal strain and have more dope at the end of the day. if your desperate for something to smoke chuck an auto in with the normals. all the talk of you can harvest in 9 weeks from seed to chop is bollocks man. besides for the extra couple of weeks on top for the extra say ounce of dope is worth it i reckon. just my 2 bob like.
> 
> ...


so just keep to a normal strain then matey, 

nah no hurry for a smoke mate, getting that is not a problem, just sick paying for it lol, just after a small crop to keep my self happy , 

yeah i thought the tent was massive lol im 6ft and it taller than me lol + 2m sq lol, so its a canny size ha. 

mates just had a few blue cheese /ak47 , was going to ask for a clone, but dont want any 1 to know im growing .  i want it all to my self lol 

so keep to the normal strain , sound, think i might have to buy another small tent to get some clones going once iv got my first female 

nah i would be more than happy with just 8 plants max lol sod having 2/30 plants hahaha , i'll just start off with 4 see how it goes.

got the tent, next is 
air cold MH lights, have seen on utube where a guy has a temp reader so it will lower temps if need be or up them if need be, for different stages of grow, but i can not seem to find it ??? any idea's mate. 

sorry for all the question's don, 

i'll leave you alone after this matey. 

you got any thing going at the min your self ? how they doing ?


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh no, twaw Geordies on the same thread, soon we won't know what the fuk you pair are talking about.

One bit of advice Happy Northerner, keep your spends on your first grow to an absolute minimum. As you get the growing bug you will want to start buying more things, and you will look at your first purchases and think, why did I buy that. So my advice, buy an HPS with blue spectrum (most have it these days) Phillips Son T range for example. You can veg and grow with that, stcik with one tent, buy minimal equipment. 
If you are buying seeds and they are regular always plant double the amount you want to grow (you get males that you need to chuck away) And in a 2m tent, I would def go for more than 4 plants unless you are planning on veggin them for a long long time first off, (which is a risk and timely on regular seeds as you never know what the sex is going to be) Right, I'll stop nipping yer head and get back to me morning, lol. Good luck with it lad!!! awa the toon!

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2011)

aye the man speaks truth, no point in extra expense if its not needed. a veg tent is a nice addition and i do want one myself but dont limit yourself to using growing gear. you can use owt for a veg space, i did my last run of clones in a cardboard box with 1 normal cfl bulb. use a wardrobe for my veg space. 

you sound like i did 3 year back  just a few plants enough for meself.... 

i know were not famous for the weather but id recommend a coolhood not a tube: http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=1&Product_Code=clss 

600 hps with blue spec is a fine choice, im ordering one after writing this as ive gone in this morning to find one of me bulbs has blown. im annoyed at meself, i gave my spare away to a mate to set him up just a week back. sods law eh.

i've got a few things going on aye man. dog kush / livers / psychosis / CQxQT really need to think of a better name for that. all just vegging at the minute. tents bare 


looks to be about 2 n a half O of popcorn to butane and about 5 big freezer bags of trim to bubble hash.. its going to be a fucking killer week! topped off with a long over due trip to see some muckers in the Dam at the weekend


----------



## rasclot (Jun 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye the man speaks truth, no point in extra expense if its not needed. a veg tent is a nice addition and i do want one myself but dont limit yourself to using growing gear. you can use owt for a veg space, i did my last run of clones in a cardboard box with 1 normal cfl bulb. use a wardrobe for my veg space.
> 
> you sound like i did 3 year back  just a few plants enough for meself....
> 
> ...


hey don mate hows tricks??? why not a cool tube??? are they shit??? i just bought 1 ras


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 12, 2011)

Cooltubes are great, don't listen to don, he's a poofta!  From what i've witnessed and read, cooltubes are great at keeping things cool, but do not ahve the best light footprint and bippedyboppedyboo light spread, a key word likt that, wheras the big ass hoods will spread the light out a lot better. I was literally 1cm off being able to use a big hood like that so stuck with my cooltube and hey, it's still doing jsut fine, even if it does need a hell of a dust


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

depends on if you have the light vertically or not,  then there is just light spreading around everywhere, you get a 1metre cubed footprint instead of 1m squared! win cubed.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 12, 2011)

I was thinking about that just recently DTS, except it would be verticle with the bulb still on it's side, basically a grow beneath and a grow above the cooltube as i am rarely forced to take my light higher than halfway up the cab. From what i've seen if ya've got the space, vertical is the way to do things


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

if you have the height and not the foot print, vertical is cool. I still think I would grow horizontal if I had a big room though. you have to be a bit of an Houdini (well I do in my cab).


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 12, 2011)

If i had a large enough room i'd want one of those contraptions from leaves of grass


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 12, 2011)

DST said:


> if you have the height and not the foot print, vertical is cool. I still think I would grow horizontal if I had a big room though. you have to be a bit of an Houdini (well I do in my cab).


Only if Houdini was a contortionist.

 
cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah shit man i used to listen to geordie thorogood as a kid with my oldman haha. gearjammer and willie & the hand jive are awesome, you saw him recently!?!? man he's still kicking it eh haha class


Earl and bubble lol, I'll stop over help you put a dent in some of that!!

I wish I could say that Thourogood put on a good show but hey I'll cut him some slack,,,,He's been doing that same stuff for a long long time and it was a relatively small concert. We had a blast though!

Empty flower tent did I hear?? How are the vegging girls coming along


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

yeh, but the real skill is not getting in, it's getting out of there without knocking or dragging anything out with you....lol. I often have a stray branch caught around my headphone lead, or some other such nuisance.


curious old fart said:


> Only if Houdini was a contortionist.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2011)

righty update time! its a bit pic heavy sorry.

i haven't taken as good a shot as normal owing to being knee deep in bits of plant and under the influence of about 8 pints....

Fubar Dog 





baby cheesequake x qrazy train ( any name suggestions welcome!!)





two dogs for las





before





random heads





random heads





sugar trim for the bubble





hanging





more hanging





flowers n veggies





tommies n poppies 





first chilli!





think the poor rosemary is getting mould or mildew. she's outside now

how the tent looks now!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks like you've been a busy boy and now we know why you've been so quiet this week end. Nice looking harvest and new set -up for the next round and just in time for your dam escape, very well timed and executed.


cof


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm just sat stoned still wondering what would happen if a qrazy train was hit by a cheesequake. Which in turn raises the questions of in what manner does a qrazy train act and how does a cheesequake work? My mind has just derailed.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 13, 2011)

cheesequake crazytrain

Ozzies last stand
Ozzies insanity
destruction
chasey trake
traky chasey

I don't know man, that's a tough one. I had renamed my Ice to Fruity Pebbles lol. Maybe you could incorporate the smell into the name somehow. Is that what came down off the scrog? Nice job and nice harvest too! Thanks for the pics ; !)


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 13, 2011)

Sweet harvest Don. £££££££££££££££'s and plenty to smoke. lol


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

hopefully he'll have some &#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364; as well, ye olde Pond is not accepted here chavvies


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 13, 2011)

class D u had me looking on the keyboard for the euro sign but i knew there wasnt one 

edit - on a standard US UK keyboard i should add

edit edit - hmm fried egg sandwich with jerk sauce


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Looks like you've been a busy boy and now we know why you've been so quiet this week end. Nice looking harvest and new set -up for the next round and just in time for your dam escape, very well timed and executed.
> 
> cof


 took some doing COF man, came together nicely in the end though. think ive just about run through the majority of issues thatare possible with the aurtopots.said touching the wood table....
thanks man!


tip top toker said:


> I'm just sat stoned still wondering what would happen if a qrazy train was hit by a cheesequake. Which in turn raises the questions of in what manner does a qrazy train act and how does a cheesequake work? My mind has just derailed.


 purple fuckin frosty train or Pfft id got to this morning on the bus, think ill have to suck it n see.


Highlanders cave said:


> cheesequake crazytrain
> Ozzies last stand
> Ozzies insanity
> destruction
> ...


 hahah man i just dont know ozzie's missus maybe she's got pink hair aint she?

thanks buddy


supersillybilly said:


> Sweet harvest Don. £££££££££££££££'s and plenty to smoke. lol


 well im just about to go and de stalk the thinner branches might have a little weigh up of that just to guesstimate whats left to dry. 


DST said:


> hopefully he'll have some &#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364; as well, ye olde Pond is not accepted here chavvies


 damn right! tho i cant go too crazy ive got a week away coming up. really want to try a coupleof nice things though. quaze/grinspoon and a few other choice sativas.
thanks for watchin peeps!


----------



## happy Northerner (Jun 13, 2011)

looking good don, very nice indeed


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 13, 2011)

Pfft, haha, i like it, weed is always named on marketing appeal, mega, super, GOD BUD! I like the names which give you that false sense of security  make ya pack that little bit too much into the bong


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2011)

happy Northerner said:


> looking good don, very nice indeed


 cheers , you made a decision on your beans yet?


tip top toker said:


> Pfft, haha, i like it, weed is always named on marketing appeal, mega, super, GOD BUD! I like the names which give you that false sense of security  make ya pack that little bit too much into the bong


 hahah might call it the velvet hammer. in that case.

the 2 livers came in at 9 ounces and 2 grams. the psycho still needs a little more.


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2011)

hey donny, how ya doing? Not long now till we meet, canae wait man. Smoking some nice cured deep psycho grapey skunkyness this eve on me on cuz the princess went bed hours ago lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2011)

how do lad!? aye its going to be a treat to finally meet up eh. im good just munchin on some brownie. not special brownie but brownie none the less. got the day off tomorrow. the bosses are off golfing,. gonna plot some sort of romantic evening in with shorty the morrow. think she's feelin left out me going to the dam n all that. 

honest this run of dope does funny things to my sinus sini? either way i look like a glue sniffer for a half hour after a jakey.

hope your good me old china


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2011)

im sound mate. Been a bit strange round here with the loss but its getting etter each day bless her. Itll be reet. So do u sound like the hairy bikers?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2011)

Loss? what loss? oh shit mate your cat. i was thinking your threads been awful quiet for a while. i think im unsubbed for some reason!? sorry to hear that mate sucks when part of the fam goes. 

aye i actually do sound like the hairy bikers. i was brought up in durham for a good while. my twang is a bit all over really. wait till i've had a few britneys haaha

just been in to burp the jars and fucked if my eyes aren't streaming. dunno whats up with me i think i may have become allergic to dope. they reckon your allergies change every 7 years.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 14, 2011)

Nasty weed hayfever Don. I get it too. If I roll a stick with fresh, good weed my eyes go like Ive just been dumped by Cheryl Cole.lol

Ive got to say Im pretty impressed with the AK48's. Defo a strain I'll do again. My new op is about 1 week into veg. It's Northern soul. U ever heard or tried that??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2011)

mornin fella, aye me peepers are like i've been pepper sprayed. ne fun. hope it passes once the dopes cured. 

aye ak48 is a good cheap strain fast finish good weight and the dopes not lightweight strength wise. not heard of northern soul? well apart from that mob of skinheads doing backflips n tha


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mornin fella, aye me peepers are like i've been pepper sprayed. ne fun. hope it passes once the dopes cured.
> 
> aye ak48 is a good cheap strain fast finish good weight and the dopes not lightweight strength wise. not heard of northern soul? well apart from that mob of skinheads doing backflips n tha


Its a cross between Northern Lights and Skunk#1. Sounds the part. U got a wee day off 2day. Sun is shining in the West


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2011)

aye i was just lookin at it there mate, thought you were after a visit from the fairy? aye ive the day off, got plenty of graft to do mind but it'll be at a very leisurely stoned pace. and aye its beaming the day, but ive to stay sober, got to go visit my lasses bro tonight. having a titanium plate fitted today. tho i reckon a couple of sneaky brews couple be on the cards.

more de twigging this morning. tissues at the ready but ive run out of kilner jars. i dont like using tupperware but needs must


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 14, 2011)

I need to wait until the AK's r finished m8. Thats where I'm going to keep my mothers. Another 2 weeks and I'll be sprinkling fairy dust outside my front door to entice her


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2011)

like mince pies for santy 

sound man, ill be taking a few snips soon myself


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

Sheesh Don, tidy haul, 9 oz from 2 Livers. I was just looking at mine and thinking, never is that making 4.5 oz!! lol. Did you have those in the auto pots?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2011)

aye man, 4 autopots one was a stunted runt probably only got 2/3 of what i could have from that one. grand total for the 4auto's was 19 ounce and 2 grams. nice haul if i say so myself. it'll all be gone by thursday lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 14, 2011)

Working a home at stoned leisurely pace. Sounds like your taking a page out of my book lol. A bit fubard this morning...light in the big flower room burnt out this morning. In the process of dragging everyone out into the vegging area haha. Maybe it will rain and I can take the day off and run up to Ricks and get a new light. I'll have to check my receipt, I'll get a freebie if its been less than a year. No biggie I guess, just get one after work if I have to. Hydro store is less than 10 min from me 

Have a good rest of the day. Very nice yeild by the way!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2011)

you know it bro! this last week ive done more work at home than i have at work in the last month man. winds down toward the summer my employment. just been and got the where with alls for lasagne and a 6 pack im off to get baked and sit in my yard. wish i had a hydro store that close lol. i had to pay a fiver postage for a 30 bar lamp this week  

enjoy your day too chief!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey there Donny boy crackin harvest matey!!! 9oz of livers you jammy bleeder!!!  welll done mate youve done 1 hell of a job once again!!!................I like the sound of CheesyTrain lol


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

Nearest hydro shop to me...about 1000 metres away. But they only sell HPS bulbs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey there Donny boy crackin harvest matey!!! 9oz of livers you jammy bleeder!!!  welll done mate youve done 1 hell of a job once again!!!................I like the sound of CheesyTrain lol


 haaha cheers bro, aye im quite happy with it, but i know i could do much better. if i include the 2 at 6 weeks and the autopots harvest its .48 per watt. I know i can smash the granny out of that. 


DST said:


> Nearest hydro shop to me...about 1000 metres away. But they only sell HPS bulbs.


 hahah i bet you could knock on your neighbour and ask for a few litres of coco like it was a cup of sugar though eh


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

haha, that would be nice but it's not that open. My neighbour seems okay but he don't know diddly.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> haaha cheers bro, aye im quite happy with it, but i know i could do much better. if i include the 2 at 6 weeks and the autopots harvest its .48 per watt. I know i can smash the granny out of that.
> 
> hahah i bet you could knock on your neighbour and ask for a few litres of coco like it was a cup of sugar though eh


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2011)

DST said:


> haha, that would be nice but it's not that open. My neighbour seems okay but he don't know diddly.


best way to keep it.


----------



## happy Northerner (Jun 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers , you made a decision on your beans yet?
> 
> 
> yeah iv got a few strain's in mind, but that the last thing on my list, can not decide for the love of god which lights to pick, as with being so expensive , dont want to pick the wrong '1's .
> ...


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

too right partnero, he asked when i got my greenhouse if he could come and check it out (not in a suspicious way or anything) but I thought, no worries, you can come and see it in the winter if you want, lol. We did have our neighbour downstairs up and she saw my outdoor plants last year, but she's brand new, into alternative therapies and massage and shit....she was almost hugging the plants, lol.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> best way to keep it.


EDIT: the good thing about my grow (which my neighbour never saw), is that I can have people stay in my house and they don't even know the grow is there. I had my old man visit when we were re-united after we lost contact and I thought, better not shock him too much, so I just told him it was a storage cupbaord. He was here for over a week with his wife and my step brother, lol. If anyone asks about the noise from the fan, I tell them its the house system (which also contributes to the noise as well). NB to self: sort noisey fekkin fan!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 14, 2011)

Haha, i' currently trying to find a new flatmate, tota failure so far as normal, but i'm, well i'm being massively prejudice, but i'm prioritising people based on what their careers are and how that might lead to them being more tolerant to cannabis around the flat  shits not working, first guy ended up being not quite as he said but heavily involved in the nuclear scene


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, i' currently trying to find a new flatmate, tota failure so far as normal, but i'm, well i'm being massively prejudice, but i'm prioritising people based on what their careers are and how that might lead to them being more tolerant to cannabis around the flat  shits not working, first guy ended up being not quite as he said but heavily involved in the nuclear scene


u are always lookin 4 a new flat m8 maybe its u ttt lolol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 14, 2011)

I do not doubt that for a second. I think i must be an incredibly difficult person to be around, i don't think or live like most.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye man, 4 autopots one was a stunted runt probably only got 2/3 of what i could have from that one. grand total for the 4auto's was 19 ounce and 2 grams. nice haul if i say so myself. it'll all be gone by thursday lol


4x autopots + 1 600w = 19oz

did u have the autos under 1x 600 or 2x600 across the whole tent??

thats over a gpw from where i'm sitting??? anyone wanna correct me pls feel free lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2011)

indeed over a gram a watt. donny u hit the jackpot!


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2011)

It is indeed, but I thought Donny had 2 600's, may be I am mistaken, none the less, nice bloody skillz.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 15, 2011)

no he does have 2 600's but was wondering if the autopots where spread across the whole 8x4 or just 4x4. i know it probs shouldnt work like that but i'd bet my last quid that donny could replicate the results in a 4x4 with 1x 600 and still pull 1gpw with the henchness of his bitches


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah it was 2, 600's, but i reckon i've got a grip on these pots now so hopefully i wont fall into the same pitfallls. going to do 8 across the 2 this time but do the scrog properly from the off, use nutes that don't ferment or whatever the F was happening in my res. i really should be aiming for .75 to 1 gram a watt. also ive been thinking I might rearrange the lights n fan etc it'd be a huge fuck on but i don't think i'm getting the coverage i need to do a full tent scrog.

these pots do make me wonder how much you could pull from a full on commercial strain though. 

long time since i've delivered weed in a cardboard crisp box mind


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah it was 2, 600's, but i reckon i've got a grip on these pots now so hopefully i wont fall into the same pitfallls. going to do 8 across the 2 this time but do the scrog properly from the off, use nutes that don't ferment or whatever the F was happening in my res. i really should be aiming for .75 to 1 gram a watt. also ive been thinking I might rearrange the lights n fan etc it'd be a huge fuck on but i don't think i'm getting the coverage i need to do a full tent scrog.
> 
> these pots do make me wonder how much you could pull from a full on commercial strain though.
> 
> long time since i've delivered weed in a cardboard crisp box mind


ok sorry my bad lol 

i'm getting the same tent in the winter donny we could have some fun then if u want seems as the dog scrog is a no go lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2011)

no my bad dude lol. well ive got 2dogs vegging at the mo and theyll be under a screen, tho mine are away behind yours. youll love the big tent. you could have a party in the fecker.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2011)

Do you still get Next clothes deliveries in the UK? That's what we use to deliver weed in back in the dayzio. lol.

I think when you are experimenting and running so many different things that achieveing gram / wattage is not something you should really think about anyway. Run a tent full of livers and I am sure if you pull 4.5 per plant you would smash the badge right out of that goal.

Well it started off sunny, and has been torrential rain for the rest...just when I was going out to get PG Tips!!!




Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah it was 2, 600's, but i reckon i've got a grip on these pots now so hopefully i wont fall into the same pitfallls. going to do 8 across the 2 this time but do the scrog properly from the off, use nutes that don't ferment or whatever the F was happening in my res. i really should be aiming for .75 to 1 gram a watt. also ive been thinking I might rearrange the lights n fan etc it'd be a huge fuck on but i don't think i'm getting the coverage i need to do a full tent scrog.
> 
> these pots do make me wonder how much you could pull from a full on commercial strain though.
> 
> long time since i've delivered weed in a cardboard crisp box mind





Don Gin and Ton said:


> no my bad dude lol. well ive got 2dogs vegging at the mo and theyll be under a screen, tho mine are away behind yours. youll love the big tent. you could have a party in the fecker.


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2011)

brollies and goloshers eh d? Jus like ol blighty


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2011)

too right, I just ran out to empty my water collecting buckets and got soaked. I made the mistake of filling up my bucket this morning from my water barrell, and promptly sat down and had breakfast....only to discover I had just emptied the whole water barrell (or most of it) on my balcony....oops....so may be someone upstairs realised I need to fill the water barrel up again. I just collected 20 litres in about 10 minutes ffs.


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2011)

sings, 'Under the sea' in a carabian voice lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2011)

[youtube]/v/C8OBlq_svBY?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"><[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2011)

this post is almost as common as Las's Lemon scrog pic...hehehe...well, maybe not.
[youtube]cgPqmRNjoTE[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 15, 2011)

DST said:


> this post is almost as common as Las's Lemon scrog pic...hehehe...well, maybe not.
> [youtube]cgPqmRNjoTE[/youtube]


 i told wowgrow the other day i'm getting a completion about it lmfao  hahahaha

speaking of the beast i got 4.5 oz bone dry of that bitch and u could fit 4 of her in the 4 x 4 tent no worries. the gpw is possible in a horizontal i think, gonna give it a try anyways


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2011)

if you had 4 of them for sure Las, 1gpw all the way!!! I thought you still had a clone of her?



las fingerez said:


> i told wowgrow the other day i'm getting a completion about it lmfao  hahahaha
> 
> speaking of the beast i got 4.5 oz bone dry of that bitch and u could fit 4 of her in the 4 x 4 tent no worries. the gpw is possible in a horizontal i think, gonna give it a try anyways


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 15, 2011)

DST said:


> if you had 4 of them for sure Las, 1gpw all the way!!! I thought you still had a clone of her?


yeah as it goes i got her back today and she aint leaving my side ever again lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2011)

sorry lads no banter today, too upset. fat cockney bastard mike ashley has sold our captain and best player for 2 years running to fucking championship team west ham. i could cry.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh... that does hurt.


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2011)

you should try supporting a real football team with no money to spend. Footballs not the same at the top, bloody foreners lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> you should try supporting a real football team with no money to spend. Footballs not the same at the top, bloody foreners lol.



barring a few our team is mostly english mate.


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2011)

Ill get me coat


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2011)

I am also cursed with supporting a team playing in Black and White that spends it's entire life trying not to get relegated, or trying to get promoted back to the top flight of Scottish football (oh and what a heady place that is!!!) We even stole one of Newcastle songs about 

"Walking down the ....... Road" "To see .............army" Christ, we can't even make up our own songs......


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 16, 2011)

Hmmmm,,,,,,I'm quite sure I responded last night. It was the post right after Bobos. It was a one word reply directed towards the fat cockney bastard and it was a part of the human anatomy. 

Nazi patrol alive and well here or what


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2011)

Quite sure...doesn't sound very reliable Mr Highlander, hehehe. I have also had those thoughts of late, but I think it's often down to not pressing the Post button. lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2011)

hahahah bunch of stoners you lot haha hash run done 22 of the 1st and second run about another 3-4 off the 3rd. the bho was a bit of a nightmare but got some out of it, need to pick up more butane and do another run. 

papers are saying jonas and jose will go to liverpool for 22m it goes from bad to worse. might as well sell the turf we play on next.


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice Don, so did you also run 1 of each of the Psycho Killers or just the Lemon Pledge one?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2011)

whats up donndawg? feeling a little bettter today i hope.
so you harveseted some right? got anything else poppin'?lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey don my livers x Cherry cheese has those double serrated leaves so i must have a cheese pheno? because my blue cheese has em too and they are the only ones in the tent with em . im hyped about that.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hey don my livers x Cherry cheese has those double serrated leaves so i must have a cheese pheno? because my blue cheese has em too and they are the only ones in the tent with em . im hyped about that.


Hi TGSS.. can you post a picture of this? thanks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice Don, so did you also run 1 of each of the Psycho Killers or just the Lemon Pledge one?


 When? You mean when I made the f2s? I did some of pledge but mostly the musky.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> whats up donndawg? feeling a little bettter today i hope.
> so you harveseted some right? got anything else poppin'?lol


Hey ambs yeah I'm all good excited for tomorrow! Next round is livers, psycho, dog kush and I set 5 of the cheesequake x qrazytrain away to do sog single colas, just for shit n giggs.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hey don my livers x Cherry cheese has those double serrated leaves so i must have a cheese pheno? because my blue cheese has em too and they are the only ones in the tent with em . im hyped about that.


 Sweet! I reckon there's gold in that cross. 3 main phenos all nice in their own right.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the string of avatars lately doc


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2011)

i think I meant did you grow one of each pheno this time round...I think that's what I meant.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> When? You mean when I made the f2s? I did some of pledge but mostly the musky.
> 
> Hey ambs yeah I'm all good excited for tomorrow! Next round is livers, psycho, dog kush and I set 5 of the cheesequake x qrazytrain away to do sog single colas, just for shit n giggs.
> 
> ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi TGSS.. can you post a picture of this? thanks


Will get to it tonight. it will be a cell phone pic . i also have a corlene kush that weirdly topped itself, without removin any of the meristem, its like how a flower would grow, but the branches grew up and over the petals(so to speak) ill post those in the 600.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey don man.. thanks that another Wolverton cartoon. YOu mention your doing a cola grow only.. do you mean a 12/12 grow from seed or clone? sog single cola.. i think thats what im doing too! NO WAY !!!!!!!! thats sooo cool!!!!!! do like 14 plants just like me , that would be so fuckin fun! and do you have any of the strains that i have poppin right now? ????????
3 lemon skunks
3 cherry cheesex livers
1 super lemon haze
1 snow white
1 church
2 k train
3 pineapple punchx kushberry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2011)

DST said:


> i think I meant did you grow one of each pheno this time round...I think that's what I meant.


shtoned bru!? you betcha. no there was no PK in the last run. livers n psycho were the last round.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey don man.. thanks that another Wolverton cartoon. YOu mention your doing a cola grow only.. do you mean a 12/12 grow from seed or clone? sog single cola.. i think thats what im doing too! NO WAY !!!!!!!! thats sooo cool!!!!!! do like 14 plants just like me , that would be so fuckin fun! and do you have any of the strains that i have poppin right now? ????????
> 3 lemon skunks
> 3 cherry cheesex livers
> 1 super lemon haze
> ...


 im going to do 8 in the autopots and just fill any gaps with the few cheese trains, they wont have much light so im just going to prune then to be single colas. 

ive run k train before, honestly i cant remember what it was like really!? ive got a few PP x K in the fridge for playing with down the line. the CCx L ive just finished smoking, revegging the purple one now. ive been tempted to ask the fairy for a snip of the lemon haze, i hear its a corker


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2011)

damn dongintonnie, that sounds delicious! 
so are you soppossed to keep your seeds in the fridge to keep them fresh? I had no idea!
fuk i think i already asked you about the CCXLivers a few pages ago.. ?? howz it smoke up? what should i expect?.. ill go look to see if i did ask you.. sorry don..dont mean to be a pest.
I hope the lemon ferry grants you your wish! .and i think i found you a safe address if you still wanna send it. howz that sound cheezehead?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2011)

shit shit shit don, i searched and searched but i cant find that post.. those bloody mods must have deleted it. i dont remember it being that offensive..lol.. i know i didnt call you a diesel dyke.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 16, 2011)

double serrated LL x Cherry Cheese






regular serrated


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2011)

the double serations arnt unique to the exodus cheese tho its quite common in other strains too. My dpq has much more double serations than my cheese.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks for posting those images Tryna, i hope it ends up to be super cheesey for ya!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> the double serations arnt unique to the exodus cheese tho its quite common in other strains too. My dpq has much more double serations than my cheese.


thx for the info, i had no idea.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah bunch of stoners you lot haha hash run done 22 of the 1st and second run about another 3-4 off the 3rd. the bho was a bit of a nightmare but got some out of it, need to pick up more butane and do another run.
> 
> papers are saying jonas and jose will go to liverpool for 22m it goes from bad to worse. might as well sell the turf we play on next.


Nice haul you got there mate well done!! is it all for keeps??.......that hash looks tasty to  !!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I set 5 of the cheesequake x qrazytrain away to do sog single colas, just for shit n giggs.


lol im sorry don, this made me laugh, youve got it alright really haven't you  

thats a quality harvest mate, guessing the autopots smashed your last harvest? one of my mates is a geordie and ive exhausted all my jeering on him, ill spare it for a rainy day haha.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 19, 2011)

sup don ive been in away for a while. but the good news is the kool aid kush came out like i wanted just no purple (yet)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> damn dongintonnie, that sounds delicious!
> so are you soppossed to keep your seeds in the fridge to keep them fresh? I had no idea!
> fuk i think i already asked you about the CCXLivers a few pages ago.. ?? howz it smoke up? what should i expect?.. ill go look to see if i did ask you.. sorry don..dont mean to be a pest.
> I hope the lemon ferry grants you your wish! .and i think i found you a safe address if you still wanna send it. howz that sound cheezehead?


Hey ambs, nah its not esential to fridge them but i read a while back that the low temp slows down degeneration. the cc x l has about 3 different pheno's, one very livers but low yield one tall pheno with nice solid bud branches and the pink one which was the yieldedr but i wouldn't say the strongest. tasty as fook though. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> double serrated LL x Cherry Cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice one! hope they come out well! been some real nice examples of it. i know a lad who has something special coming up, shhhhhh its a secret though lol 


PUKKA BUD said:


> Nice haul you got there mate well done!! is it all for keeps??.......that hash looks tasty to  !!!


 hahah i wish, its all done n dusted bro. the hash is a heady mix for sure. after sampling some of DST's many and i do mean fuckin many different hashes i might start separating them to do one strain runs. we'll see.


WOWgrow said:


> lol im sorry don, this made me laugh, youve got it alright really haven't you
> thats a quality harvest mate, guessing the autopots smashed your last harvest? one of my mates is a geordie and ive exhausted all my jeering on him, ill spare it for a rainy day haha.


 not like i havent worked to make it alright tho lad, aye harvest was kanny tho i think ill smash that this round. jeer away laddy i've got thicker skin than an elephant with calluses. and besides after having every fucker laugh at the toon for the last few seasons its water off a ducks arse.


shishkaboy said:


> sup don ive been in away for a while. but the good news is the kool aid kush came out like i wanted just no purple (yet)


 ah man i thought youd done a bunk somewhere or worse caught time. 

well its been one hell of a weekend. i've not been that stoned probably ever actually. was still banjo'd this morning. Big shouts to the host with the most, looked after us a treat! 

It was such a trip to be going into a coffeeshop with better gear than they had on the menu. top marks to ya D

I need a Zatte.


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2011)

I need a Zatte too, very yummy beer. Had an awesome time meeting Don and D legends the 2 of em.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2011)

likewise bru leg ends the lot of ya's! think i'm going to ask the lad in the local if he'd be interested in getting a few cases of the zatte shipped. I reckon it'd reet up their straat


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well its been one hell of a weekend. i've not been that stoned probably ever actually. was still banjo'd this morning. Big shouts to the host with the most, looked after us a treat!
> 
> It was such a trip to be going into a coffeeshop with better gear than they had on the menu. top marks to ya D


Sounds like a memorable (if you can remember) week-end and I really liked your coffeeshop remark, it just shows the best is not on the market for public consumption.


cof


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

> Hazy golden orange in color. Foamy head. Smell was nice with some bright fruits (pineapple, mango) along with a mustiness and and some hay/straw notes. Yeastiness is definitely present. The taste matches the aroma. It's more sweet than I expected, but enjoyable. Lemon, grapfruit, orange... notes of all are found. And it's VERY smooth. Medium body.


Like fuck he's tasting all of that!  I love my foreign beers, used to be part of my job to import them in and find out what was good and which would go with which type of food.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Sounds like a memorable (if you can remember) week-end and I really liked your coffeeshop remark, it just shows the best is not on the market for public consumption.
> 
> cof


 man at points i could barely speak. holding onto a jar of DOG kush for dear life lmao. and for damn sure the best is not for the tourists lol well except me west n lgp lmao 


tip top toker said:


> Like fuck he's tasting all of that!  I love my foreign beers, used to be part of my job to import them in and find out what was good and which would go with which type of food.


 !? say whaaat? this a write up of the zatte? only thing that might put the block on them importing would be its not pasturised. think its against our bazillion EU friggen laws...


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Indeed, random google search tos ee what you were chatting about and this fellow claims he can taste and smell pinapple mango lemon grapefruit and orange. Put those in a glass as neat juice and i wouldn't be able to identify that many  lying bastard i say haha! If they wouldn't let ius import it because it's not pasteurised, that's a crying shame, pastuerization certainly has advantages but it is flat destroying the quality of things these days. 

Just had a quick nosey, kask ale is certainly not illegal, in fact it appears a good number of microbreweries are unpasteurised. Kask as opposed to keg. Don't reckon they'd be able to make it illegal purely on health basis, otherwise you could argue that cows should be illegal as they don't produce pasteurized milk  although funnily enough a milk farm in america was shut down i think might even have been by swat, because they dold unpasteurised.

Wanna know what makes that lovely head on your pint at the pub, 2,3-dihydroxypropyl octadecanoate, personally i say fuck that give me something natural


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man at points i could barely speak. holding onto a jar of DOG kush for dear life lmao.



hahahaha, sounds like a fun time! what was the best hash/ weed you smoked? or did it all just blend into one after the first  lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Indeed, random google search tos ee what you were chatting about and this fellow claims he can taste and smell pinapple mango lemon grapefruit and orange. Put those in a glass as neat juice and i wouldn't be able to identify that many  lying bastard i say haha! If they wouldn't let ius import it because it's not pasteurised, that's a crying shame, pastuerization certainly has advantages but it is flat destroying the quality of things these days.
> 
> Just had a quick nosey, kask ale is certainly not illegal, in fact it appears a good number of microbreweries are unpasteurised. Kask as opposed to keg. Don't reckon they'd be able to make it illegal purely on health basis, otherwise you could argue that cows should be illegal as they don't produce pasteurized milk  although funnily enough a milk farm in america was shut down i think might even have been by swat, because they dold unpasteurised.
> 
> Wanna know what makes that lovely head on your pint at the pub, 2,3-dihydroxypropyl octadecanoate, personally i say fuck that give me something natural


 hahahah i dunno about it tasting like a fruit salad chew but its damn tasty. I think importing it would make it pretty steep for the boozer but shy bairns get nowt eh. could be a recipe for disaster the local getting an 8% beer in though they do the brewdog which is the highest % beer in the world at like 50% or somethin daft. they brew it then extract the water. 


WOWgrow said:


> hahahaha, sounds like a fun time! what was the best hash/ weed you smoked? or did it all just blend into one after the first  lol


 D's extensive collection was like being in a candystore/broom cupboard (  just messing D). Id say the lemon pledge(psycho killer) for overall taste and high was my fave tho there were plenty that were up there. the casey was lush but a bit heavy for me. Shish wise man, tough call. deep blue i think.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2011)

glad you made it back in 1 piece Don.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 22, 2011)

Sounds like you had a blinder mate. Wish I could have been there mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2011)

few snaps of the next round and odds n sods from the yard.






cheesequake x qrazytrain looking very uniform





purple cherry cheese x livers reveg loving the 600





2 dogs getting a bit of lst





group shot





lupins





Chilli!





was checking my tommies n found a huge slug in the poppies a snail and this little fella.





psychosis, dry n curing up a storm, i've missed this stuff






popped a load of black cherry kush and a blackwater kush hoping for suitably sharp lookin stud. 

cheers for watching peeps


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 22, 2011)

holy crap batman, that psychosis bud looks so good. probably looks even better because im bone dry at the minute, but beautiful non the less. 

cc x livers is revegging a treat aint she. grand gardening mate


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 22, 2011)

Beautifull that mate. I wonder if the fairy has a psychosis cut for a small one eyed boy lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 22, 2011)

Beautifull that mate. I wonder if the fairy has a psychosis cut for a small one eyed boy lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> holy crap batman, that psychosis bud looks so good. probably looks even better because im bone dry at the minute, but beautiful non the less.
> cc x livers is revegging a treat aint she. grand gardening mate


 cheers fella!
yeah the green eyed monster strikes hardest when your jars are empty man. aye the cc x l is loving the 600. first set of leaves weren't even mangled like usual.


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Beautifull that mate. I wonder if the fairy has a psychosis cut for a small one eyed boy lol.


 ta muchly lad, I imagine the the fairy has a few tricks up her sleeve  think she's away for a week then doing a round of snips


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> holy crap batman, that psychosis bud looks so good. probably looks even better because im bone dry at the minute, but beautiful non the less.
> 
> cc x livers is revegging a treat aint she. grand gardening mate


cheeky sod dropping my lyrics lol 

nice frog/toad whatever it is, not bad for the city mate i'm impressed 

tents looking nice and clean and u got my address can u pop that big bud in the post pls lmao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Don, 
what a fabulous update and set of images! 
wow, you have so much going on in your garden. Its so full of life. Thanks for sharing all of this with us!
I am soooo jonesin for phsycosis its not funny. Everyone has it but me and it looks and sounds so awesome. 
I just planted 4 of the same flowers you posted, shit i cant remember their name right now. the colorful pointed ones.. not foxgloves( which i do have and the hummingbirds love) but the shorter version with the nice dark pointed leaves. 
I planted them in a pretty shady area under my 100 year old cedar tree. 
I hope they will survive!
I have alot of snail and slugs around my garden as well, but i don not have any massive frogs like you have! how cool. I wonder if you hear a bunch of ribbits at night! thats kinda trippy.
Your new babies look healthy and beautiful. I hope everything goes smoothly for you this summer with them. 
I checked in on my babies this morning and the light was off!!!!! 
i dont know what is going on. I tried plugging it into some different sockets and it went on once in another socket. But then it didnt work after i tried agian. 
Im really worried about this. I cant understand what this could be. 
anyway , have a wonderful evening and take it easy
Amber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> cheeky sod dropping my lyrics lol
> 
> nice frog/toad whatever it is, not bad for the city mate i'm impressed
> 
> tents looking nice and clean and u got my address can u pop that big bud in the post pls lmao


hey fingerez, you snuck this funny message in right before me.. Good IDEA on the BUD , buddy!!!!hahah
Don, dont you think i deserve the big bud more than fingerez! please send it to me instead. lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 22, 2011)

it seemed appropriate las lol. my apologies, it wont happen again


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 22, 2011)

hahaha  good, or else..... hahahaha


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 22, 2011)

and what las, ill leave you bad rep on XBL hahahaha


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

Love the chilli peace sign Don!!! And everyone else summed up the psychosis, looks jubbers. Glad to see the gas leak didn't blow the gaff up bru. Take it easy,

Peace, DST

p.s when you off on yer holibags?


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 22, 2011)

Stoppin in for look Don. Looking good as always. Back home and tryin to get back in the groove. Got my first batch of CC and Liver going into Veg this week. Take care ALL
Hemlock


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Hemlock, good to see you are alright, Westy and I were just wondering where you had been. Peace bru, DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah as soon as i heard bout Amy on the news I instantly thought of hemlock and posted something in my cheese thread. Good to see ya hems


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> nice frog/toad whatever it is, not bad for the city mate i'm impressed
> tents looking nice and clean and u got my address can u pop that big bud in the post pls lmao


 went looking for him again this morning but he'd hopped it. i know terrible.....
bud by post ist strictly verboten.......


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Don,
> what a fabulous update and set of images!
> wow, you have so much going on in your garden. Its so full of life. Thanks for sharing all of this with us!
> I am soooo jonesin for phsycosis its not funny. Everyone has it but me and it looks and sounds so awesome.
> ...


 Hi Doc! haha yeah the garden is taking a nice form, the tommies are huge but with the abysmal rain the last few weeks I'm not expecting much. the plants are lupins. the neighbours has some cracking foxgloves, so i went with lupins and a nice climbing honeysuckle.

the light, sounds like a either a fuse or possibly a loose connection. Is the ballast still heating up?

no rabbits just bloody pigeons. cooing away like mad. lol thanks for the good vibes doc!


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey fingerez, you snuck this funny message in right before me.. Good IDEA on the BUD , buddy!!!!hahah
> Don, dont you think i deserve the big bud more than fingerez! please send it to me instead. lol


i would if i wasnt smirking it mesen 


DST said:


> Love the chilli peace sign Don!!! And everyone else summed up the psychosis, looks jubbers. Glad to see the gas leak didn't blow the gaff up bru. Take it easy,
> Peace, DST
> p.s when you off on yer holibags?


 haha cheers man, war and peace in one photo, i cant remember if they were meant to be badass chilli or just normal.. yeah no more gas smell, i think my downstairs is just a bit accident prone probably left the gas on downstairs or somethin. spoke to my landlord the other day said she'd lost her keys for the 5th time. her motors bashed to bits. i reckon she's a classi\c example of those types who have an incredibly organised work life (she's a doctor) but every other aspect of the life is chaos.

cheers bru, jollidays start at 5am tomorrow, im frantically getting shit in order. been getting the emails through but will probs not have much chance to do much other till i get back. 


Hemlock said:


> Stoppin in for look Don. Looking good as always. Back home and tryin to get back in the groove. Got my first batch of CC and Liver going into Veg this week. Take care ALL
> Hemlock


sup bud! did you go to that nails school for anti terrorism or what? looked awesome fun man. james bond style strafing out of helicopters n shiz. you'll be back in the groove in no time.

right off to get currency sorted laters peeps


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2011)

No worries with the emails lad. Get off and enjoy the holidays, (very jealous, my wife wants sun NOW!)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2011)

man Ive just been checking and its going to be 30c for the most part. canny friggen wait man.


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2011)

sunday is start of summer they r saying on telly weather


----------



## ElPejiHombre (Jun 23, 2011)

Superthrive, Seaweed Extract, Liquid Karma. first month only nutrients. 4 u SpinDR add some B1 Viti. cultivate up just below 1st leaf. good luck


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> I need a Zatte too, very yummy beer. Had an awesome time meeting Don and D legends the 2 of em.


Now I'm sure Big A is way to hard on himself lol. Seeing his pic on his avy and with the wit and charisma that boy has,,,tell the truth westy, Donny's a stud, right ; ?)




Hemlock said:


> Stoppin in for look Don. Looking good as always. Back home and tryin to get back in the groove. Got my first batch of CC and Liver going into Veg this week. Take care ALL
> Hemlock


You must mean the first batch of clones going into veg buddy from that big momma you had



ElPejiHombre said:


> Superthrive, Seaweed Extract, Liquid Karma. first month only nutrients. 4 u SpinDR add some B1 Viti. cultivate up just below 1st leaf. good luck


You don't really need the superthrive but seaweed early and a kelp extract in late flowering is a good combo. Not sure what Liquid Karma is? I guess I have heard of it. Thought that's what I sweat and piss hehe

Schweeet!!!! Come up with a name yet?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 23, 2011)

am dam then a week in the sun? It's latest for some! Lol enjoy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> sunday is start of summer they r saying on telly weather


 haha well here's to an indian summer


ElPejiHombre said:


> Superthrive, Seaweed Extract, Liquid Karma. first month only nutrients. 4 u SpinDR add some B1 Viti. cultivate up just below 1st leaf. good luck


 you talkin to me? 


Highlanders cave said:


> Schweeet!!!! Come up with a name yet?


 nah have i shite, was thinking cheese train but that doesn't really represent whats in it. think ill have to wait n sample it. 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> am dam then a week in the sun? It's latest for some! Lol enjoy


 life's too short to worry bout it willy


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2011)

tell the truth westy, Donny's a stud, right ; ?)


Well he melted my heart lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you talkin to me?


"yeah i'm talking to you partner" *in a country and western accent*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2011)

it was awful cosy in the stinky room. all mood lit. my pulling banter was quite restricted by the amount of top end ganja consumed.....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 23, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> "yeah i'm talking to you partner" *in a country and western accent*


Yeah thats it! haha Trying to think where it's from.....You talking to me, you talking to me? hmmm some movie, the guy is talking to himself. Di Niro. Just thinking out loud lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2011)

taxi driver hc.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 23, 2011)

yeah maybe but i was being a "cowboy" lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> taxi driver hc.


Oh right! Thanks lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey don, when u add gravity do u include nutes in the water too? and usually what week do you start?
i probably asked before but it was a while ago, n i didnt feel like searching for it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2011)

No the search is gash eh. I do gravity maybe once or twice at about 7-8 weeks its basically like steroids for mj its just water retention, not actual weight increase Pk13/14 is better for bulking.

I'm fuckin wrecked. Send off from work for me jollies.


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2011)

Have a good one mate, wish we was going away again lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2011)

No the search is gash eh. I do gravity maybe once or twice at about 7-8 weeks its basically like steroids for mj its just water retention, not actual weight increase Pk13/14 is better for bulking.

I'm fuckin wrecked. Send off from work for me jollies.


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2011)

lol hink we can tell just how wrecked u r mate lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2011)

Haha, that's a funny combination of posts, good work don


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> few snaps of the next round and odds n sods from the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Them young uns are lookin good there don, and your chillies are comin on mint now mate to!!.........that pysco looks tasty hows it taste??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2011)

im only away a week the send off was fit for emigrating hahah think they want shot of me. im going to be bonnie at 5am for the flight. right quick bong and sort the garden for a week.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2011)

aye i was surprised to see the chilli's put out fruit in 18/6 but i guess thats just stereotyping eh 

the psycho is my #1 taste wise i reckon it just licks the livers. but i actually prefer livers overall. fuck knows both are on par hahaha im too wrecked to think about it.

see you all in a week!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2011)

Have a good un


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2011)

Enjoy the sun bru!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 24, 2011)

Enjoy mate.....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2011)

uhhh...don't take any wooden nickels : ?)


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 24, 2011)

have a good holiday big man


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 24, 2011)

yup yup what they said  peace brova see ya soon


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 28, 2011)

where d he go? iz missis him. i hope yur having fun donnie boy. come back soon.
ribbit ribbit ribbit ribbit ribbit ribbit ribbit ribbit


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2011)

[FONT=Trebuchet MS,Tahoma,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]I want to lie, shipwrecked and comatose,
Drinking fresh mango juice.
Goldfish shoals, nibbling at my toes,
Fun, fun, fun, in the sun, sun, sun,
Fun, fun, fun, in the sun, sun, sun.

It always entertains me when people pay lots of money to go see the sunshine and we have a heatwave while they're gone  Been getting some lovely lovely warm showers but it's hot and sunny as fook these days 
[/FONT]


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

It also entertains me when I fly off to some nice new country where I know it will be hot everyday, where I know I can experience new foods, smells, lovely new scenery, and look across to my wife who has the biggest smile on her face because she is relaxed and away from every day stresses and for a few moments/days you are completely chilled and relaxed. 

But hey, I guess we could all stay at home, hope it doesn't piss down in between the brief spells of sunshine, hope the train that is late due to train lines being warped does actually turn up, and that the non airconditioned bus alternative is not going to be jam packed with stinking people with BO, and that when you finally get to the place you are going, the wind turns and you get thunderstorms and tropical rain to complete it all, lmao TTT....you stay at home lad, sounds like a treat.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2011)

Haha, nah, not like that, just as in the irony of it, fuck english food and culture  English folk largely go abroad for better weather, and always seems that when someone i know is popping over to spain or italy or whatnot for a week it suddenly get's very sunny  I'm trying to get a a greek island for a few days for some seafood now that my canada thing is postponed  fish fish fish


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

I wonder what Greece is like to visit at the moment.....no tax paying mofo's, lol.

If you like fish, got to South Africa, ferk me it's so cheap to eat fish there. Yellow fin tuna, Tiger, King, Jumbo prawns, Kabeljauw (cod)....mmmn. One of my fave restaraunts in Cape Town is a seafood place. You can take like 4 people out for the same price as 1 person in Europe. incredible.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2011)

Aye, Greece could be a bit tricky right now  but the seas are rather tempting. Ent been to Cape town since i was a whippersnapper, would like to go back just to experience it outside of the spotlight of the mainstream media, "violence and corruption!"


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2011)

DST said:


> It also entertains me when I fly off to some nice new country where I know it will be hot everyday, where I know I can experience new foods, smells, lovely new scenery, and look across to my wife who has the biggest smile on her face because she is relaxed and away from every day stresses and for a few moments/days you are completely chilled and relaxed.
> 
> But hey, I guess we could all stay at home, hope it doesn't piss down in between the brief spells of sunshine, hope the train that is late due to train lines being warped does actually turn up, and that the non airconditioned bus alternative is not going to be jam packed with stinking people with BO, and that when you finally get to the place you are going, the wind turns and you get thunderstorms and tropical rain to complete it all, lmao TTT....you stay at home lad, sounds like a treat.


sounds too familer, tho i neevr travel on public transport if i can help it lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, nah, not like that, just as in the irony of it, fuck english food and culture  English folk largely go abroad for better weather, and always seems that when someone i know is popping over to spain or italy or whatnot for a week it suddenly get's very sunny  I'm trying to get a a greek island for a few days for some seafood now that my canada thing is postponed  fish fish fish


Canada thing, huh tip top? Where abouts?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 29, 2011)

*whistles*


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2011)

It's Whistler WOW ya nobber  just kiddin  Had considered a ski season in Whistler, but things in life have suddenly turned rather promising, so postponing it, need to see where this new avenue takes me.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> It's Whistler WOW ya nobber  just kiddin  Had considered a ski season in Whistler, but things in life have suddenly turned rather promising, so postponing it, need to see where this new avenue takes me.


Yo tip top Whistler...hmmm. Yeah you should go there if you ski lol. But if you ride come over here to Smuggs or Stowe, that's where it's happen bro ; !)


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2011)

I do both, that is to say i haven't skied in a decade and have never boarded, i am however highly proficient at both. Just one of those people  i just want mountains and snow and nature and open and freeeeeee. There's a hippy in me just waiting to jump out, although a week or so away from being able to pull off a pony tail i went and got the lot lopped off  coincidentally though, since the haircut my co-workers have started dressing very provocatively, i just blame it on the sunshine, never let ya guard down and such 

3  in one post, i need to learn to be more sincere in my manner of expression.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 29, 2011)

Imititation is the most sincere form of,,,,haha. Yeah I hear ya, at the start of the spring work season I had to take my freak flag down and look respectable for awhile lol. That's ok, easier to flirt with chicks, kinda puts their mind at ease when a handsome stud like myself with the blue eyes and the look going on gives them a smile and a chat. Hey wait a minute thought I was thinking to myself, did I put that that down in print : ?) Whoops as he presses the reply button lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Imititation is the most sincere form of,,,,haha. Yeah I hear ya, at the start of the spring work season I had to take my freak flag down and look respectable for awhile lol. That's ok, easier to flirt with chicks, kinda puts their mind at ease when a handsome stud like myself with the blue eyes and the look going on gives them a smile and a chat. Hey wait a minute thought I was thinking to myself, did I put that that down in print : ?) Whoops as he presses the reply button lol


Hahaha. I just confuse them by being all nice and lovely and such, and then shut the hell up and get on with my work in silence  i feel i'm an enigma to people, i kinda like it haha. Noone even knows if i have a girlfriend or not, so now they're just slags! This is just classic logical thinking here, not making any assumptions  I used to have bright blue eyes and then i got sad and they turned grey green.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 29, 2011)

And I won't pick on ya tip top about being highly proficient at boarding. Was it the same sentence that you said you had never boarded hehe..sorry couldn't resist . 

I should go check in on the girls. Couple of cups of coffee, couple more and I'll be about half way there and just had a couple of little bong bowls of my sour kush that we call the DOG. Some major expansion with that stuff,,,need to be careful hehe


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2011)

Haha, i told the guy i had the meeting with the same kinda line  never done what he requires but told him i'd be fantastic  I'm one of these people that can pick up anything in a very short period of time. I learnt to fly fish to a good skill level from watching a 30 minute VHS my dad had borrowed from the library. I'm not the bastard that aces every exam and test without sweating, but i'm the twat that tends not to be crap at many things Just realised i'm 4 beers in and havn't sparked a joint since about 5pm, need to sort my life the fuck out, where're those skins!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 29, 2011)

I picked up snow boarding on a dry slope in half an hour but i've been riding a skateboard for 25 years now, man i'm old.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2011)

hardest part of sking/boarding is learning to fall correctly.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 30, 2011)

DST said:


> hardest part of sking/boarding is learning to fall correctly.....


and this is so true..because no matter the surface, a faceplant is just that.. a faceplant and it hurts


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome back Dony where ever you are, we been keeping your thread warm with whispered sweet nothings, otherwise construed as crap


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Welcome back Dony where ever you are, we been keeping your thread warm with whispered sweet nothings, otherwise construed as crap


you said it tip


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 1, 2011)

Or we could hijack his thread and flood it with pics of our own nugs hehe. I'm sure our good buddy Mr Gin and Tonic wouldn't mind 

I'll start,,,

Black Sour Bubble coming up on 6 weeks. Looks like yield AND potency! The smell and taste is up in the top 2 or 3 as well!


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

Heres a cheese and livers/blues at 8 weeks.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 1, 2011)

Ohhh, I like this game. Flood time. Cheese, 5 weeks. . .


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

dunt forget to big up


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 1, 2011)

My turn!

R->L Cheese, cheese, darkstar, void hidden around corner










I tried pollinating a couple of buds, whole fuckers been plumped  alll good though  Cheese dreamer


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> dunt forget to big up


Not to be a total idiot, but how do u make the pix big? Been trying to figure it out forever. Meh, noob!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

well peeps, I'm back and still on greek time been up for ages ffs 

corfu is absolutely beautiful, turquoise sea, secluded cove beaches. the greeks are really good people too nice n friendly. pics on monday. they also have a very odd plant there which get this smells of ganj! i was getting wafts all over the place, teasing me. finally found which plant it was and no shit the thing has a covering of what looked like trichomes made an oily film when you touched the plant. 

corfu was just coming out of a heatwave and with being in the highest spot on the island practically it was pushing 40 some days. the missus has started calling me donaldopolos i'm that brown.

was getting worried about the grow while away but when i got back everything was fine. the autopots hadnt even used a 1/4 tank while i was away  the seedlings i potted up the day i went are a little stretched but nothing too bad. i reckon i could leave the auto's if on veg for 2-3 weeks without bother. flower im not so sure...

thanks for the return picshow peeps! glad to see your holding it down in my absence.

::
hit a bong of bubble when i got home to cedlebrate and near took my head off. tolerance built up from the dam visit wiped.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Not to be a total idiot, but how do u make the pix big? Been trying to figure it out forever. Meh, noob!


add the pic to your album then whack image url between img boxes without the x's 

[imgx]image url here [/imgx]


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2011)

Sounds champion Donaldopolos, lol. Did you get pictures of said mystery plant?

Glad to hear everything went well with the auto, you jammy sod, away for a week. I need to get me self set up like that somehow. Good darts lad. laters, D


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome back to prison England Donny dude.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Sounds champion Donaldopolos, lol. Did you get pictures of said mystery plant?
> Glad to hear everything went well with the auto, you jammy sod, away for a week. I need to get me self set up like that somehow. Good darts lad. laters, D


 sadly no pics man, Its some kind of herb i think if memory serves, burnt like incense but its big and leafy. 

yeah the auto came through like a champ though there appears to be some green algae in one of the tubes. my fault i was going to replace all the tubes from the first run but didn't. it's ordered now lol. 

the clone onlies are curling a bit though i know they are only on half nutes or less in fact. still plenty of new growth its just curly wurly haha 


mr west said:


> Welcome back to prison England Donny dude.


haha bro this is playground England. if you let the country force you to conform your missing out big time imo.


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah I am a conformist, hahahaha!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

all praise the cheesefather anticonformchrist!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 2, 2011)

Hope you had a good one Don. 40's you say, likewise in Cyprus - too fucking hot, enhances your beer drinking powers though. Was it Keo if memory serves me right.

"sadly no pics man, Its some kind of herb i think if memory serves, burnt like incense but its big and leafy. "

You never smoked that up did you.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

it was just under 40 still bloody hot enough when your walking about. funnily enough i didnt drink that much. feared the hangover too much. hit the brandy on wednesday night and paid big time. 

nah i didnt smoke that stuff man enjoyed the week off actually. well til i decided i fancied a spliff haha


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2011)

I choose the path of least resistance at all times, keeping my head down is the way. My m8 went to malta the same weekend we was at D's, he came back full of ideas of buying a portion of maltas exbus service and fitting them out to take ppl on partys out in the stix. U see any business opertunitys?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

nah man the locals have it all wrapped up the folk that live in the sticks come into the tourist bits and work the summer to help out then go back up in the out of season. one bird worked the breakfast shift then the pool bar shift then the evening meal all with a constant smile. their economies on its arse at the moment anyway.


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2011)

IUf they have to go back to the drachma there may be cheap holidays a kimbo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

it'll not happen the rest of europe wont let it as it'll weaken them substantially. still plenty good places not on the euro tho man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey hey donnie bro good to see ya back, Greek isles huh? That's very cool! Sounds like a nice getaway for you and your honey ; !)

Have a good rest of the weekend man, talk to ya!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

what up HC !? yeah man wait till you see the pics. The place was possibly the most beautiful i've been to. 

yeah i'm not sure what i fancy doing tonight. i've the option to go out for the big fight into toon or up to a mates to watch it. don't think i can be bothered either way though need some down time. might make a start on sorting out the grow, i've got to change out a bulb, move a load of plants round and take a round of snips, fit another screen net n stuff. just been chatting to my buddy, he's not 100% but he reckons he might have a kanny stud CQ x QT for me. i was cutting down in numbers but since the dam trip i went nuts n popped a boat load. i'm going to be pushed for space majorly.

laters chief


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 2, 2011)

Most i can remember from visiting greek islands was the island of Kos, drinking bottle after bottle of Vagina or whatever it was called and finding myself rather far out to sea in the early hours of the morning with nowt on. Little bit arid and dry but can't wait to try get back there some time, might try re-tracing me old mans backpack excursion through that area.

Greeks did indeed seem like the very nicest of people from the young people through to the decrepit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

hmmmm bottled fanny batter eh 

depends what you want lad kavos is the young kids party place but the rest is pretty chilled.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 2, 2011)

"Bottle after bottle of vagina juice" 

Haha thats good tt I'll smoke to that woof woof ; !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey bro welcome back. On the smart fone at the moment, so keeping it short. Glad u had a good week off, and that all is still well in the garden


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 3, 2011)

That's the one


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 3, 2011)

You alright don? Sounds like you had a good time. Been a mad week for me gonna be ridin solo from now on cos the jew is shuttin up shop.


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> You alright don? Sounds like you had a good time. Been a mad week for me gonna be ridin solo from now on cos the jew is shuttin up shop.


is this gonna be a prob willy?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah gonna have to down size on my veg plants and I have to drop an entire 600w tent. I will be doing half as much flowering but keepin everything instead of splitting down the middle so I shouldn't be down any bud but I will have less mothers......gutted. Thing is he's my best mate and we have been doin this together for 4 years. Feels like end of an era.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey bro welcome back. On the smart fone at the moment, so keeping it short. Glad u had a good week off, and that all is still well in the garden


 hey man cheers yeah it was a wicked couple of weeks, summer is one nonstop party season seems every week there's some wedding do to go to or birthdays. garden needs my full attention this round but thats starting monday lol


tip top toker said:


> That's the one


 Ive had my fill of the greek beer of late lad 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> You alright don? Sounds like you had a good time. Been a mad week for me gonna be ridin solo from now on cos the jew is shuttin up shop.


 aye am sound mate just about to go out n get a few bits n bobs, then im going to cut the grass and see if i can rustle up some homies for a BBQ. 
so has the jew decided he's quit smoking or something? 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Yeah gonna have to down size on my veg plants and I have to drop an entire 600w tent. I will be doing half as much flowering but keepin everything instead of splitting down the middle so I shouldn't be down any bud but I will have less mothers......gutted. Thing is he's my best mate and we have been doin this together for 4 years. Feels like end of an era.


 its funny how attached you get eh. so does that mean a location change too?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 3, 2011)

That was my plan for this morning too, mow the lawn. Not going to happen though...thunder boomer rolling through and the rain is coming down in sheets lol. Oh darn


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2011)

got as far as potting up the poppies n that's it... me n the lass are off out for a picnic. find myself a secluded hedge row


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey man cheers yeah it was a wicked couple of weeks, summer is one nonstop party season seems every week there's some wedding do to go to or birthdays. garden needs my full attention this round but thats starting monday lol
> 
> Ive had my fill of the greek beer of late lad
> 
> ...


He's moving and he's quit smokin bud completely. Can't believe it myself


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

sounds like A woman's influence to me Willy.






black cherry kush bairns





CQxQT





CCxL 





tent 





Chilli's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

view from the hotel






view of the hotel






random pic of a dragonfly 







much fun and games trying to get a close up of this


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 4, 2011)

looks lush don. did ya see many things in the clear water?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

did a bit of snorkeling but there wasnt a great deal, the waters actually bloody freezing, top 6 inches is warmed by the sun but under that.... i think the north sea's warmer


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2011)

Awesome aquacolours bru.....and the green stuff up top is nae bad either. I want to run and jump in that sea RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 4, 2011)

that looks quality don, hopin to go there end of august myself. those black cherry kushes look real nice an all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

DST said:


> Awesome aquacolours bru.....and the green stuff up top is nae bad either. I want to run and jump in that sea RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 yeah man turquoise as far as you could see. it was a relief the sea was cool and refreshing it was 35+ out of it. think thats what made it feel colder in the water. 


WOWgrow said:


> that looks quality don, hopin to go there end of august myself. those black cherry kushes look real nice an all.


cheers man yeah it was lush, they were just coming out of a heatwave when we arrived. by end of august its going to be well hot. 

the black cherry kush are the stretched seedlings, I had to windowsill them or they'd have dried up under the cfl while i was away. 

Your thinking the cheesequake x qrazytrain's are looking really tasty. they'll be getting the lowers trimmed off in a week or so. lookin for purple spears


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice pics bro, looks like a great getaway! And much needed I'm sure lol

Good luck with the black cherry kushes....the black rose buds are as red as strawberries when it's growing, Me see some red kush in the future. Hey who made all of these black crosses originally? Heath?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

cheers HC! yeah man the break was much needed. tho i was fretting for my girls while i was gone. thankfully without cause to.

red kush is def on the cards man. am hoping for a worthy male to run through the dog. originally it was Ripz from the now defunct potpimp.com


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 4, 2011)

sea cant be any colder than portugal? holy shit that sea is cooler than ours lol. 

would be pretty useful to have an entire autopot garden ey, think that would be the way to go if you were running SOG, they do a 48 plant system with a 47L res haha. 

to be honest mate, the whole fookin tent looks tasty!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

they get sea currents so its colder than usual apparently. 

the auto pots wouldn't be really effective for SOG as the pots and their housings have quite a large footprint let alone the space for the larger plants that go in them. 

cheers fella! these DOGs are screaming to be flipped


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 4, 2011)

mailbox full don!

edit: just realised that may sound a bit rude 

welcome back Don... your mailbox is full


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 4, 2011)

ahhh I suppose thats true, either way, itd be one bloody easy grow lol. 

forgot to ask don, did you try DST's dog dipped in oil, sprinkled with kief?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

hahaha my malebox is always empty bro 

cheers bro tis emptied.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> ahhh I suppose thats true, either way, itd be one bloody easy grow lol.
> 
> forgot to ask don, did you try DST's dog dipped in oil, sprinkled with kief?


did i fook lad. just looking at it made me feel stoned. id just stuffed a gram of quaze into a jakey when he started making them for the bong. i was higher than an eagles chuff at that point.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> did i fook lad. just looking at it made me feel stoned. id just stuffed a gram of quaze into a jakey when he started making them for the bong. i was higher than an eagles chuff at that point.


dont blame you mate, they look like coma inducing nuggets of STONED. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 4, 2011)

i tried to explain it to someone the other day... i just couldn't.. eventually just showed him the pic... he didn't even say anything.. just kinda pulled a face like he had stood in shit... haha



WOWgrow said:


> dont blame you mate, they look like coma inducing nuggets of STONED. lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 4, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i tried to explain it to someone the other day... i just couldn't.. eventually just showed him the pic... he didn't even say anything.. just kinda pulled a face like he had stood in shit... haha


i hear the dog is strong enough on its own, without jacking it up on chuck norris' spunk.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 4, 2011)

the dog is definately a strong one, a keeper imo.

Don how are things in the garden man?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey T hows it going man! Any new growth happening on the male yet?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 4, 2011)

sadly the maledried out, but the girl is doing great. new growth is growing out of the nodes so i expect a nice spurt in growth next week. im gonna up-pot her to get a a nice amount of clones and then start to fill up my 400w flower with blue cheese, dog, and corleone kush. A Livers x Cherry cheese and a Romulan showed above soil today too. i'm like 98% on seed popping. wish i could could get cloning back in order, its so bad im thinking maybe my cloning gel int working. any suggestions ppl? should i use warmers under em?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/underground-originals-seeds-blues/prod_3629.html

they released the livers/blues seed i was saying about the other month, wonder how it compares to the clone? the few journals ive read of people growing say its good.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 4, 2011)

lol, i just posted that in dst's journal. weird.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 4, 2011)

Sambo's link works though  heehee


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Don glad the hols went went pal, looks mint on those pics.......was it a relaxin trip then mate??.....gardens lookin well to man, like you never left lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the dog is definately a strong one, a keeper imo.
> 
> Don how are things in the garden man?


fine man just chugging along, just changed a blown bulb. tomorrow i'm pinching my girls arses and bending em right over 

i was just thinking after looking at the stuff the fairy has brought n thinking what will we do when we've all got too many keepers.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> sadly the maledried out, but the girl is doing great. new growth is growing out of the nodes so i expect a nice spurt in growth next week. im gonna up-pot her to get a a nice amount of clones and then start to fill up my 400w flower with blue cheese, dog, and corleone kush. A Livers x Cherry cheese and a Romulan showed above soil today too. i'm like 98% on seed popping. wish i could could get cloning back in order, its so bad im thinking maybe my cloning gel int working. any suggestions ppl? should i use warmers under em?


 heated prop makes a big difference fella yeah.


sambo020482 said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/underground-originals-seeds-blues/prod_3629.html
> they released the livers/blues seed i was saying about the other month, wonder how it compares to the clone? the few journals ive read of people growing say its good.


 looks the part and the write up is nice too i wonder if therell be any of their other strains, some of the others looked really good too. old times and smelly berry. i think i might have to get some while they last.


PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey Don glad the hols went went pal, looks mint on those pics.......was it a relaxin trip then mate??.....gardens lookin well to man, like you never left lol


 it was a really chilled place loads of sun, had a belter.. i was only gone a week lol the milk hadnt even gone off didnt stop my lass thinking the gaff would be on fire when we got back


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey DGT, Im glad you had a spendid time on your vacation! It looked like a real chillin place. It was great to hear that your auto pots watering system worked well while you were away. You must have been very happy when you arrived home to see your girls were doing fine. Your tent looks absoluetly gorgeous.. very dense thick foliage in there, like a jungle. Thanks for stopping by my journal and helping with advice with my leaf damage.I do believe it must have been nute burn, as it is just on the lower leaves and not much more progression anywhere else at this point. I also supercropped a few of my girls just a wee bit ago. The k-train is an out of control and off the tracks, fukin speedy vertical growth that is insane. Pineapple punch kushberry too stretchy as well.. Was the Dog Scrog in your tent picture DGT? hard to tell from the birds eye view. Hope your doing well. take it easy,, Amber


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

hi Ambs! 

yeah the greeks are so chilled its unreal, even the holiday rep said everything runs on GMT, we all looked a little non plussed as greece is 2 hours + to GMT. then he explained it meant Greek Maybe Time.

auto's did their job pretty well,id say i could leave them 2-3 2eeks in veg but thats bout it and still only a week in flower without getting a 200l res or a water butt hahah that would be pretty kool but probably go through the floor.

anything with trainwreck in it will go large but the buds do also so its not all bad. glad the freak leaf was an isolated thing though it didnt look like nute burn, more caterpillars or something lol 

the dog scrog died a while back ambs, noob mistake i could kick myself for. the two larger looking plants to the front right are the dog. im moving them around this morning so ill take some better snaps.

laters doc! time for a wakey bake bongo ::


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I'll adopt this GMT, sounds great!!!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just poppin in too say high....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

howdy ho willy! just having spicy wings for lunch. weighing up buying some underground original beans. not the blues but the oldtimes. lot of dollar though. anyone want halfers on a pack shout me!

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/underground-originals-oldtimes/prod_1632.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

getting it in gear now!

purp cc x l, this thing just wont go a normal dark green lol





dogs in the dark for dr amb





from left 




to right


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 5, 2011)

what the bloody hell is in that pot with the cc x livers??? lol. looks like tree bark. 

heh, I use the same bottles for watering, but i just ripped shapes into the labels to know which is which, I should really just write on them! 

those dogs have some fair old stems on em, crackin stuff don woof woof


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 5, 2011)

damn.. those dogs be monsters.. they've got trunks..

do you supercrop 'em at all don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> what the bloody hell is in that pot with the cc x livers??? lol. looks like tree bark.
> heh, I use the same bottles for watering, but i just ripped shapes into the labels to know which is which, I should really just write on them!
> those dogs have some fair old stems on em, crackin stuff don woof woof


 hahah its just coco man kind of caked up a bit as thats where the waters been making a little well. aye i use those for the babies ive got 5l water ones and now i just fill the res with a spare kitchen bin its a bloody weight man.
aye the dogs are going to be beasts WOOF WOOF indeed haha


mantiszn said:


> damn.. those dogs be monsters.. they've got trunks..
> do you supercrop 'em at all don?


 aye big for clone stems but the dog is no ordinary mongrel  aye i'm supercropping at the moment 

cheers lads


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 5, 2011)

Top Of the morning to ya Don...
So thought I would tell ya a little story. I was gone for a golf tourney a few weeks ago. Had a friend staying here he was going thru a tuff time. While I was gone he took down bout 6 plants dried them and split... I'm done helping people for a while. fukin leaves a bad taste in my mouth. But in this business you are gonna get ripped off. Just gotta grin and keep going. I got clones going everywhere... I Good luck with the dogs supercrop!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Top Of the morning to ya Don...
> So thought I would tell ya a little story. I was gone for a golf tourney a few weeks ago. Had a friend staying here he was going thru a tuff time. While I was gone he took down bout 6 plants dried them and split... I'm done helping people for a while. fukin leaves a bad taste in my mouth. But in this business you are gonna get ripped off. Just gotta grin and keep going. I got clones going everywhere... I Good luck with the dogs supercrop!


And the rest of the day to your sir! ah man thats some shitty shit. you know what, though karma is a bitch with big teeth. just gotta try n put it behind you n move on like you say. 

stay up bro


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 5, 2011)

holy shit.. i could cry they are so beautiful.. i want plants like that!!!.. whahahahahahahahahahhahahhahah..fuck airpots i want those pukka looking square tupperware containers you grow your plants in. oh yeah, those are the auto pots, right!? That shape would work very nicely for holding up a scrog mesh! what type of grow medium do you use DGT? would you be so kind as to post a picture of your reseviour if you remember some time donginton.. thanks..peace out Dr. Trichomstien woof woof ribbit ribbit.. what happened to the cut little froggy?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

my head wont go through the door if you keep complimenting me like that. cheers. 

aye they are the autopots. i grow in coco and the res is little more than a plastic bin with a hole cut out of it. 

aint seen the frog prince since i snapped him. i keep an eye out but i guess he's hopped it.... sorry i know....

laters Doc!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 5, 2011)

hey is your avitar from the BIG LEBOWSKI?? i LOVE LOVE LOVE that movie!!!! what a classic. shit that reminds me i need to post the trailer for EVIL BONG for sambo.. later donski


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

LebowSKI, another favourite of yours Ambs? lol. Great film!!!

Looking fantrastico Donny. Those auto pots work a treat by the looks of tings. Top notch. So you gonna hit that ccxl with some Nitrogen or is it just a fussy fukker?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 5, 2011)

How's it going bro. Yeah the L x CC purple pheno is a N hog for sure lol. I have 4 coming up on 6.5 wks....2 purp phenos and 2 candy pheno. You said there was a third phenotype as well didn't you...hmm trying to remember what you had said about the 3rd...I believe you binned it. I had a nice l x cc male so I pollinated the lowers on one of the purps and one of the candy store pheno on this batch that is almost done. They don't really fit into my style of growing as they are both pretty bushy, especially the purple one but I'm thinking the Livers/Candy will be around for some headstash at least. Smells wonderful!

What pheno type is your dog? Other than the short pheno? And bushey too! I'm taking the Beast down in a little while. That was the dog that looked like a land race sativa. 9.5 weeks but with a few ambers so I can get her out of there. At 5 ft she's about twice as tall as everyone else lol

Later man have a good one!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey is your avitar from the BIG LEBOWSKI?? i LOVE LOVE LOVE that movie!!!! what a classic. shit that reminds me i need to post the trailer for EVIL BONG for sambo.. later donski


 yup that be walter sobchak from the big L. i could probably quote it from start to finish.


DST said:


> LebowSKI, another favourite of yours Ambs? lol. Great film!!!
> 
> Looking fantrastico Donny. Those auto pots work a treat by the looks of tings. Top notch. So you gonna hit that ccxl with some Nitrogen or is it just a fussy fukker?


 cheers bruseph, they arent without issue lets put it that way, but so far this run has been fine. hahah he says it was 31.6 in there at lights out. maybe 1200w is a touch overkill for veg!? i gave the ccl hahah maybe ill just start calling it Cecil.... anyway i gave her a good feed of batpoop brew but its just notgoing to darken. its just how she goes, the new growth is vigorous so im not concerned.


Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going bro. Yeah the L x CC purple pheno is a N hog for sure lol. I have 4 coming up on 6.5 wks....2 purp phenos and 2 candy pheno. You said there was a third phenotype as well didn't you...hmm trying to remember what you had said about the 3rd...I believe you binned it. I had a nice l x cc male so I pollinated the lowers on one of the purps and one of the candy store pheno on this batch that is almost done. They don't really fit into my style of growing as they are both pretty bushy, especially the purple one but I'm thinking the Livers/Candy will be around for some headstash at least. Smells wonderful!
> 
> What pheno type is your dog? Other than the short pheno? And bushey too! I'm taking the Beast down in a little while. That was the dog that looked like a land race sativa. 9.5 weeks but with a few ambers so I can get her out of there. At 5 ft she's about twice as tall as everyone else lol
> 
> Later man have a good one!


 hey buddy the third pheno is quite short low yield but if anything a very sweet livers. it could prove useful in trying to recreate the livers though so ive kept a few selfed beans. know what you mean though the straight candy flavour of livers is beautiful. ive been switching between livers and psycho of late and i have to say livers is now my favourite. it was joint top but i caved to its sweetness. imo there isnt a strain out that has the depth of potency and flavour anywhere quite like it. 

yeah she's bushy and a pain if you don't trim the underneath (or a pleasure if your a hash fiend   )

the dog pheno, i have is great, that's all i know lmao S1's in the works for sure. ill probably try and seed as much of the 2 i have going as possible depends if i get a decent black cherry kush to run through her too. haven't seen anyone with dogs as tall as yours though.

temps are down with the windows open and the tent door cracked but only to 28c. its borderline.....


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 6, 2011)

Rep for trying some seeds, I love using seeds.. Nothing more natural.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2011)

hey nice! welcome man, haven't had any new visitors here in a while! i love clone only's but i love beans too


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 6, 2011)

Just dropped by to show some stoner love


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2011)

kool man, stick around i'm pulling the trigger pretty soon.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 6, 2011)

I can see.. You already have it loaded!! Lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2011)

nearly there man just needs another week for the babies and i think by that time the dogs will be huge..


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey nice! welcome man, haven't had any new visitors here in a while! i love clone only's but i love beans too


I said to the princess wen i saw his name in my user cp and said stranger danger i need an adult lmao. Good to see ya Nice Ol Bud >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 6, 2011)

mr west said:


> I said to the princess wen i saw his name in my user cp and said stranger danger i need an adult lmao. Good to see ya Nice Ol Bud >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


LmfAo! Same as well.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 6, 2011)

Top of the mornin' Donnie! Your garden is lookin awesome man  Everyone is right, too-- those dogs are gonna be wild animals. 

Do do you do mainly super cropping, or regular cropping? I can't remember what I've seen you do more of... and what you've said is most successful for you.

off to brew some joe-- brb!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> getting it in gear now!
> 
> purp cc x l, this thing just wont go a normal dark green lol
> 
> ...





Don Gin and Ton said:


> howdy ho willy! just having spicy wings for lunch. weighing up buying some underground original beans. not the blues but the oldtimes. lot of dollar though. anyone want halfers on a pack shout me!
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/underground-originals-oldtimes/prod_1632.html


Lookin shit hot don mate, them dogs look the dogs bro lol!!!........................i like the sound of them seeds mate would work well in my setup, loads of hight, would have defo thought about it mate but i think the fairys comin to see me  

Was it you mate that was growin the cheese berry haze???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2011)

Alreet fella! It depends on the strain usually but with my scrog I super crop and lollipop. Tho the livers and psycho need no more bushing out!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cheers fella yeah they're doing ok am worried bout the temps a bit, thinking of going to night growing but I fear the pork chopper in my area.
> 
> I have some cheeseberry haze in the fridge, not popped any yet got too much on as is.
> 
> Thought bout what? Lost me bro.


About puttin 2 for them seeds bro, sounds sweet lol

Are the cbh fem seeds mate??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2011)

Wires crossed lol
Ive deleted that 1st reply mate sorry, 
What i ment was i would have put 2 cos i was after some seeds for my next run, but the fairys comin so no need, but id be up for it in the future bro!
Sorry mantz looks like ypu posted that for the laugh now lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 6, 2011)

gotta admit, i did wonder wtf that was all about lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> gotta admit, i did wonder wtf that was all about lol.


Lol readin back bro i dont my self,.........1st spliff of the day rocked me i think haha


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 6, 2011)

bah... humbug... gone too 

what is the fairy bringing you?


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 6, 2011)

The Cheery Cheese and Livers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

nice tree! looks like about a dozen colas to come man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

i've had to turn the second 600 off it was 31c by close of play last night. dogs die in hot cabs you know.


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2011)

so have you got the second 6 on a seperate time only coming on for 6 hrs in middle of the day?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

nope i've just turned it off. the other 6 will give them more than enough to survive while the others catch up they are a couple of weeks behind the DOGs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2011)

My god aM I fucked up. My lass just woke me up to say tarra. Didn't get in til 5. World hurts. Still really pissed


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

ouch, I can feel ya pain from here.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 8, 2011)

good night then don lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA fucking diets, thought u was trying to cut down on things??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2011)

im always trying to cut down  

seconds out round/day 3. just looking at the beak is making me feel peaky. just had a txt off my missus she thought i was dead this morning she couldn't wake me at all. bacon butty n a line and im ready to go fishing. were due thunder n lightening this arvo¬! Joy.

have a good weekend peeps!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeeeeee Haaaaaa !!!! 

Howdy doody mate! Fuck, its going to be good to be back talking nonsense with all the fruitcake's on the old R.U.I again. Since becoming a M.J Guru lol, i cant seem to comunicate with guy's when it comes to growing or " this is this, that's done like that ". I just keep schtoom as nod. 'Amature's lol' j/king.
But for sure going to be good when i finally get settled, and giong to have a bunch of extra space   

I'm choking to get a bit crack wi you man, i'll catch you later hopefully man! ( that'll be a talk, not narcotic's ) 

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im always trying to cut down
> 
> seconds out round/day 3. just looking at the beak is making me feel peaky. just had a txt off my missus she thought i was dead this morning she couldn't wake me at all. bacon butty n a line and im ready to go fishing. were due thunder n lightening this arvo¬! Joy.
> 
> have a good weekend peeps!


Haha love it! You too bro : !)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Alreet fella! It depends on the strain usually but with my scrog I super crop and lollipop. Tho the livers and psycho need no more bushing out!


I hear ya on the Liver's man! I saw a crazy one the other day! My mate i help out and vice /versa is pure old school to the point he does'nt even have a Fan! Just straight-up 600 HPS for everything. Stick's plant's in pot's of soil and let's the go! So with the Liver's being so Viney and groes wherever it wants. And Need's supported from all angles, This thing was being held up from what you could call the main cola, and the rest was thin weak branches that were just lying over eachother and the bottom ones were hanging over the pot all round and on the floor like a Proper vine. It was acctually funny to see and have him say ' How's it done that ? ' HaHa. 

My Cherry Cheese x Liver's is going for it now man! Got the middle shoot's firing out early on and has a strong smell to it for a small seedling. Hope this one's Female, looks like it could be a belter lol.
You'r garden's looking fine bro  I just checked out thoes beans on the link. The oldtimes looks and sound's like an interesting run. I'll half you Na'Probs man! Give me a shout mate.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey there Donnie! Just in and out for a quick hello. Back to work for me, but hope you're havin' a good one


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey Don stoppin by for read and a laugh, you never disappoint..LOL


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 10, 2011)

Aye, no pain no gain. Nothing but full-on bender's for Donny Boy. Sound's like you'r having a ball man! Ive had about 4-5 pint's and a few GnT's lol in the last week! Its prob. for the best ive not got the time as the couple during the day was getting to be every other day there for a few week's!
Can't wait to get out and get smashed though 

Stick-In There Cowboy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Yeeeeee Haaaaaa !!!!
> 
> Howdy doody mate! Fuck, its going to be good to be back talking nonsense with all the fruitcake's on the old R.U.I again. Since becoming a M.J Guru lol, i cant seem to comunicate with guy's when it comes to growing or " this is this, that's done like that ". I just keep schtoom as nod. 'Amature's lol' j/king.
> But for sure going to be good when i finally get settled, and giong to have a bunch of extra space
> ...


 yipppeeeeee kiyaaaaaaaa mutha fuckAAAAAAAAA. whats shakin man!? glad your back n settled cinders lad.


Highlanders cave said:


> Haha love it! You too bro : !)


 awwww youve gone all gooey. love ya too matey! all of ya's


Cindyguygrower said:


> I hear ya on the Liver's man! I saw a crazy one the other day! My mate i help out and vice /versa is pure old school to the point he does'nt even have a Fan! Just straight-up 600 HPS for everything. Stick's plant's in pot's of soil and let's the go! So with the Liver's being so Viney and groes wherever it wants. And Need's supported from all angles, This thing was being held up from what you could call the main cola, and the rest was thin weak branches that were just lying over eachother and the bottom ones were hanging over the pot all round and on the floor like a Proper vine. It was acctually funny to see and have him say ' How's it done that ? ' HaHa.
> 
> My Cherry Cheese x Liver's is going for it now man! Got the middle shoot's firing out early on and has a strong smell to it for a small seedling. Hope this one's Female, looks like it could be a belter lol.
> You'r garden's looking fine bro  I just checked out thoes beans on the link. The oldtimes looks and sound's like an interesting run. I'll half you Na'Probs man! Give me a shout mate.


 hahaha man i know a lot of guys like that they do it the old skool way cos its a the best and they wont be told or entertain the new fangled ideas us younguns have. i hope i'm still learning new methods and tech when i'm a 100. lol as if ill hit a ton lmfao. aye there's some real stinkers in that cc x l man, hope youve got a good one fella! 


Bobotrank said:


> Hey there Donnie! Just in and out for a quick hello. Back to work for me, but hope you're havin' a good one


 now then fella! aye im back to work lol well actrually i never left ive had the phone diverted all weekend. havent answered the bugger mind  just sorting my emails n that out now afore i trundle off to graft. goit a birthday to celebrate today, weed and then another on thurs and friday. so its no let up. i tell ya when its cold n dark in the build up to crimbo, the uk likes to stop n home n rut. 


Hemlock said:


> Hey Don stoppin by for read and a laugh, you never disappoint..LOL


 man i wasnt laughing, i was near in tears friday putting the tent up in a thunderstorm being threatened with the plod for poaching on a private lake. angry anglers and coke fueled geordies is a good mix.

plus side the lack of sleep and food for near a week has shed a few pounds so its all good.


Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye, no pain no gain. Nothing but full-on bender's for Donny Boy. Sound's like you'r having a ball man! Ive had about 4-5 pint's and a few GnT's lol in the last week! Its prob. for the best ive not got the time as the couple during the day was getting to be every other day there for a few week's!
> Can't wait to get out and get smashed though
> Stick-In There Cowboy


 yup plenty of pain on saturday lol. sunday went to see my lass abseil down the local hospital for the blood transfusion charity then after went to a music festival in an old priory. saw the neville staple band do a lot of old time ska punk specials songs. had me a good skank. saw the buzzcocks for about 10 minutes and left. were those lads any good in the 70's cos they aint no more....

[youtube]zi4MOA_1MYA[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2011)

OH MY GOD DONGINTON.. you just made me suffer some serious pain with that flashback you had me sooo curious. so here this one right back to ya buddy.LIVE .. feel the pain dude!!! Barry is soooo sick looking in this video . like transexual oooozzzzy fucked up blue eyeshadow sicko... ewwwwwwww... and the hair..jeeessee

[youtube]GK8-gZVkYsk[/youtube]


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 11, 2011)

OMG that is Blow eyeshadow... oh Barry SAD..LOL
Is he lippin that?????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

hahaahaha sure he's lipped a few things over the years man.......

i was thinking more of the gimmie gimmie's cover i fuckin love those guys. 

[youtube]WKMZk_mNKo[/youtube]

they've covered just about every awesome song going. 

[youtube]LjNGcd1whQ[/youtube]

gonna get an update up soon, taking snips a plenty today. little worried about the curling on my younger plants seems to be slowing growth. i know the feed is less than half strength so it shouldnt be too hot. idk.


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

system on the fritz again....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaahaha sure he's lipped a few things over the years man.......
> 
> i was thinking more of the gimmie gimmie's cover i fuckin love those guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

ooer nothings working in the lasat few posts don, d.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

haha well c'est la vie eh.

[youtube]iLjNGcd1whQ[/youtube]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLjNGcd1whQ

bummed out. of the 5 CQxQT Ive got 3 deffo males 1 so short she must be a shorty. jury is out on the last one but its looking a carbon copy of the males  went to cut loads of snips. got as far as taking the dog ones then realised i'm out of clonex  not doing too well this morning. 

somethings happening with my plants. they arent growing much vertically but bushing like crazy. maybe a lack of N?! i know livers and co are bushy but this is ott bushing even for them.

pics in a bit


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha well c'est la vie eh.
> 
> [youtube]iLjNGcd1whQ[/youtube]
> 
> ...


Hey bro I have to run up and get some clonex myself today, I'll pick some up for you


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 12, 2011)

oh lets have a clonex party i got some the other day and havent opened it yet lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

you gonna fly it over personally hc? 

fuck balls, the oldtimes has sold out  im not having a good day today.

black cherry kushlings





tent left





tent right





CQxQT and the almost yellow CCxL reveg ( spot the female in the CQQT's )





check the bushing on the livers!? its like somethings stunted them to grow even more bushy?!





branching on the female CQQT is tighter than a gnats chuff






think i need a j to console


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the pics and enjoy your smoke man! 

What kind of kush is in the BCK? My br grows pretty much like an indica but a little taller. It's a good combination and the buds stay tight to the stalk. Another of Ripz creations?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

the boss has just arrived I'm gonna blow his head off with some hash, he's a non tobacco smoker... 

no idea what the kush used was man. it was a ripz creation though yeah. they'll be getting another week or two veg then flipped au naturel just to see what comes of them., ill have plenty of space now the CQQT's wont be there


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

LMFAO, tents looking sweet man. Hahah I wrote that somewhere else hehehe prolly Mr caves thread lol, soz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

the older ones look great the younger i'm a bit doobius about..... thank tho lad


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

Haha I love it,,,,,,,the boss just walked in and I'm going to blow his head off with some hash lol. Didn't realize your co workers were that chill. That's nice!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

hahah dude they'd fall over if they were any more laid back. and i sort them all out anyway so i get a little slack. how you think we all met each other lmao


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah dude they'd fall over if they were any more laid back. and i sort them all out anyway so i get a little slack. how you think we all met each other lmao


Sounds like job security to me.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

hahah i'm indispensable


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

bump honours....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> you gonna fly it over personally hc?
> 
> fuck balls, the oldtimes has sold out  im not having a good day today.
> 
> ...


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 12, 2011)

mannnn that livers branching is insane, same with the CQQT. wicked stuff donald!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2011)

yeah, i agree with wowzer, i think your girls look tight. shit i wish mine were lookin like that dgt.. maybe i can send you a little K-Train juice to water them with.hahaha... but i think your girls look quite spiffy myself. What problem do you see arising from such tight bushy internodes? i always thought that was like the bestest... . Which brings me to a question i have been pondering lately. Its kinda ironic that you are having the exact oppisitive issue i have. As you know my k-trains are crazy stretchy. Why is that bad? and why is your situation bad? take it easy .. oh and you are one lucky dog to work with people that cool... i wish i did!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> mannnn that livers branching is insane, same with the CQQT. wicked stuff donald!


 cheers man, aye its odd for the CQQT as the others were stout tall things i assume from the trainwreck side??


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah, i agree with wowzer, i think your girls look tight. shit i wish mine were lookin like that dgt.. maybe i can send you a little K-Train juice to water them with.hahaha... but i think your girls look quite spiffy myself. What problem do you see arising from such tight bushy internodes? i always thought that was like the bestest... . Which brings me to a question i have been pondering lately. Its kinda ironic that you are having the exact oppisitive issue i have. As you know my k-trains are crazy stretchy. Why is that bad? and why is your situation bad? take it easy .. oh and you are one lucky dog to work with people that cool... i wish i did!!!


 thanks ambs, the issue is a minor one really, ii want maximum spread or the screen, the girls arent growing vertically as well though. i even checked the timer as i thought they could be on some daft time setting but tis 18/6 just plodding on. maybe its a lack of N maybe i'm just being inpatient and in a weeks time theyll be spread eagle!? 

super stretchy plants are just a pain for canopy management. stretched bud can sometimes be a bit airy whereas tight nodes usually means tight buds but there again sometimes it can be so tight they get mould prone. lol its personal choice at the end of the day. DST's DOG can be a stretchy mofo but we know its a surefire winner.

laters pet and ta for the good vibes.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks for answering my question DgT! i hope giving your girls a nitro boost will help. i really have never seen mj plants as dense as yours. Im looking forward to watching them grow and flower. take it easy,ey DAT


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2011)

no probs ambs, i likewise cant wait to flip these girls it kills me not having anything in flower. 

and im deffo taking it easy this morning, had a lie in, not gone to work. am sat in my dressing gown, stoned 'working' from home. 

laters !


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 13, 2011)

Im doing my other job.lol
Had to hook up the massive extractor and take cuttings. Must have lost a stone in sweat


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2011)

hahah i did my lot last night. comedy of errors all day, took half a dozen DOG kush then twigged i hadn't any clonex. borrowed a mates bottle to find when i got in i only had 18 root riots so ive had to go oldskool and just bung a load in glasses of water.


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2011)

oooooer the old shot glass shuffle eh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2011)

hahah yessir! all good tho i haven't enough coco to pot up so gives me a breather


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no probs ambs, i likewise cant wait to flip these girls it kills me not having anything in flower.
> 
> and im deffo taking it easy this morning, had a lie in, not gone to work. am sat in my dressing gown, stoned 'working' from home.
> 
> laters !


Have a good one Don buddy, that sounds like me yesterday lol. It's called a mental health day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2011)

never underestimate R&R time eh  kind of bored now just sitting, might go and tend the garden or see if the lass fancies coming home for 'lunch'


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> never underestimate R&R time eh  kind of bored now just sitting, might go and tend the garden or see if the lass fancies coming home for 'lunch'


 A little afternoon delight.....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thinkin of you is working up an appertite lookin forward to a little afternoon delight.... Anchorman


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2011)

[youtube]/v/eplbDbp6XJQ?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey buddy whats going on! I have 4 of your L x CC that start coming down in a day or two, they are looking nice!! They are at day 57 today and starting to show some ambers. Two of each pheno...livers/candy and the pink or purple or whatever you call it lol

Rocking out to some Physical Graffiti right now, which I had some stadium speakers hehe


----------



## rasclot (Jul 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey buddy whats going on! I have 4 of your L x CC that start coming down in a day or two, they are looking nice!! They are at day 57 today and starting to show some ambers. Two of each pheno...livers/candy and the pink or purple or whatever you call it lol
> 
> Rocking out to some Physical Graffiti right now, which I had some stadium speakers hehe


u got any pics mate i got 2 that have gone into flower today? ras


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 17, 2011)

rasclot said:


> u got any pics mate i got 2 that have gone into flower today? ras


I don't but I could take some pretty quickly : !)


----------



## rasclot (Jul 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I don't but I could take some pretty quickly : !)


yeah nice 1!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 17, 2011)

Here ya go bro!

Livers dom L x CC......


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 17, 2011)

And the purple pheno.....


----------



## rasclot (Jul 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Here ya go bro!
> 
> Livers dom L x CC......
> 
> View attachment 1694014View attachment 1694013View attachment 1694012View attachment 1694011


cheers mate i got a different pheno to those 2 urs are lookin nice tho ras


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 17, 2011)

I hear there is a third pheno, how is yours dif...more indie I'm assuming?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a pheno of the l x cc that is like fruity cheese smelling I wonder if it is the same as the candy pheno everyone has or if it is the 3rd pheno. Need something to compare too I suppose. Might have to pop the rest of the beans and see if I can find a diff pheno than the two I already have.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 17, 2011)

Round my end they call it cherry blues


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 17, 2011)

i havent grown it but smoked about a half of it last week the cherrycheese x livers dunno what pheno it was but all i could taste was a menthol flavour no cherry??? smelt more livers but didnt taste like livers like i say menthol flavour? also not overly strong but i find the livers pretty weak at 8wks and i think this cc x l only went just over 8wks.

am about to taste 10wk livers tho of my own and also a friends cause my last grow i only let it go 8wks and yeah taste n smell the part but pretty weak stone imo.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 17, 2011)

As far as looks are concerned. that 1st pic is dead on with the pheno i have. foxtailing like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Here ya go bro!
> Livers dom L x CC......
> View attachment 1694014View attachment 1694013View attachment 1694012View attachment 1694011


lovely hc, so they come down already or you letting them ride a bit? any idea how many days they are at?


Highlanders cave said:


> And the purple pheno.....
> View attachment 1694020View attachment 1694019View attachment 1694018


 hubba hubba! i love the purp pheno. flavourwise its my fave pheno, stone wise, it could be stronger but for an all day toker i love this stuff.


rasclot said:


> cheers mate i got a different pheno to those 2 urs are lookin nice tho ras


don't be shy with the pics lad throw up your girl! you may have a 4th pheno. or more likely a cheese leaning pheno of number 2 i think if it looks like the first set of hc's pics.


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I have a pheno of the l x cc that is like fruity cheese smelling I wonder if it is the same as the candy pheno everyone has or if it is the 3rd pheno. Need something to compare too I suppose. Might have to pop the rest of the beans and see if I can find a diff pheno than the two I already have.


 i'm going to dig out the pics of the three pheno's shortly for comparisons sake. 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> As far as looks are concerned. that 1st pic is dead on with the pheno i have. foxtailing like there is no tomorrow.


 pics for us tryna lad?

cheers lads


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice HC!!!!


Highlanders cave said:


> And the purple pheno.....
> 
> View attachment 1694020View attachment 1694019View attachment 1694018


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2011)

so some snaps of the variations.... hopefully (haha he said chortling) this will clear things up a little.

livers dom 





willie's pheno, i called this the sativa pheno but its merely cos its taller. its cheesey in smell but a little sweeter imo










my version of the same pheno










highlanders of the same





the purp pheno











i could have sworn i did a side by side comparison but for the life i cant find it in the thread. the search option in thread tools is as good as the normal search option 

i know las fingaz had some snaps but ill have to dig them out unless you have it handy laz?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

carnt see the pics don?


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

is broken 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> so some snaps of the variations.... hopefully (haha he said chortling) this will clear things up a little.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2011)

hahah i hadnt put them in by then lol


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2011)

i can see sticky things,,,,


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 18, 2011)

looking lush don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2011)

livers dom 





willie's pheno, i called this the sativa pheno but its merely cos its taller. its cheesey in smell but a little sweeter imo










my version of the same pheno










highlanders of the same





the purp pheno











i could have sworn i did a side by side comparison but for the life i cant find it in the thread. the search option in thread tools is as good as the normal search option 

i know las fingaz had some snaps but ill have to dig them out unless you have it handy laz?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2011)

can we see em noo?

guessing so!? cheers LGP!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 18, 2011)

ye i could see your 1st lot of pics u posted.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

yep its working now 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> can we see em noo?
> 
> guessing so!? cheers LGP!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah I can see em. I love my fruity cheesy pheno. Not so sure about my purp one tho. But the cheesy fruity one is defo a keeper. My mate called it cherry blues and the name has stuck so that's what everyone is asking for lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2011)

cherry blues eh. kool. even kooler peeps are asking for it by name haha  I was thinking smelly cherry baah who knows. lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey Don buddy hows it going! Trust you had a good weekend. Nice pics of your strain man, it's pretty popular in the crew everyone is growing it lol. I forget ...did you throw up a pic of the 3rd pheno? Mine are at 58 days today, I'll check the trics and prolly take a couple of them down today or tomorrow. Oops cracken just woke up,,,catch ya in a bit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2011)

hey hey buddy, was just thinking about you  not in that way..... email ya in a bit buddy.

the first pic is the livers dom which isn't the best yeilding but smells n tastes closest to livers imo. you may have a pheno like the second ones which has the smell of the liver tho or close to it. either way ta for the pics, they look lush. and for 8 weeks they look nice n plump. 

funny i was just reading a book by michael crichton with a cracken in it. struck fear into the hearts of a band of pirates.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 18, 2011)

alan dean foster (the guy that wrote aliens) has a cracken in "into the thinking kingdoms" one of the best trilogy's i've read, nearly as old as me  lol

hope ur good donny?

edit -






edit edit - these ones are quite recent, unlike the flinx and pip adventures i like which are almost as old as me lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> livers dom


[/QUOTE]

Bumpidy Need I say it? I mean, really bro. Really. Wow. ::


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> alan dean foster (the guy that wrote aliens) has a cracken in "into the thinking kingdoms" one of the best trilogy's i've read, nearly as old as me  lol
> hope ur good donny?
> edit -
> 
> ...


 hey pappa las, i checked the book out, normally science fiction aint my thing really, harry plopper is about as much magic and such as i dig. i couldnt even get into the terry pratchet stuff. think that has to do with meeting him and him being a tosser though...


Bumpidy Need I say it? I mean, really bro. Really. Wow. ::[/QUOTE]
hahah too kind, this was the runt of the litter man!



well I managed to pick up a second hand bike for 22 nicker, needs a new brake and a puncture fixing but otherwise good to roll! well chuffed. sveltness here i err roll!?


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

Sveltness and Roll in the same sentence.....mmmmn, juxtapose! lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2011)

least its not a cheese roll, apparently rhyming slang for very dull.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

stop talking about rolls lol. i haven't had white bread for near two weeks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

[youtube]OPRsKgyqTjE[/youtube]

we've all let the cat out the bag so its time to shout it from the rooftops. www.breedersboutique.com are open for all your dankest of needs!  

we love what we do. now its available to the masses!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 19, 2011)

Is that an actual shop? Who set it up? This is what I always Wanted too do but wasn't sure about the legal side what with being a uk grower.


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes it will be a webshop very soon. The company Breedersboutique is a registered company in NL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

soon will be willy! its DST (the man with the plan) fred( the man with the clan) and yours truly(the man with the fan)


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 19, 2011)

So I would have to move to the dam to get my own seed bank going????


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> soon will be willy! its DST (the man with the plan) fred( the man with the clan) and yours truly(the man with the tan)


your the man with the fan Donny legendary fan lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

amended!


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 19, 2011)

man how did u miss that one donny, well spotted mc west


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

shtoned.......


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

Not necessarily, but you would need to move to the Dam to have a company that Breeds seeds. Otherwise you can only really be a re-seller like Attitude or the various other seed banks. I gues there are ways around it though.

Breeders Boutique is also set up to allow people like yerself to get their own genetics onto the market without having the hassle of setting up a seedbank. More details about this will be issued nearer the time of the golive for the shop.



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Is that an actual shop? Who set it up? This is what I always Wanted too do but wasn't sure about the legal side what with being a uk grower.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 19, 2011)

So kinda like a seed bank/undercover seed shop. I was actually gonna ask about maybe getting some of my genetics in there but I didnt wanna be the one who triggered the onslaught of requests.lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

Breeders Boutique is just that. A shop for small Boutique Breeders to get their belovved genetics on to the market. I suggest contacting them, (eh hem) to ask for more info. Email details are on the temp website


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 19, 2011)

I will definitely need more info in the near future. Must get stabilising my strains.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Breeders Boutique is just that. A shop for small Boutique Breeders to get their belovved genetics on to the market. I suggest contacting them, (eh hem) to ask for more info. Email details are on the temp website


So you get the seeds ready contact them and they get a so much per order... Is that what u are thinking D.

BTW D Still raining..LOL

Hey D can ya post a link I have googled *Breeders Boutique several times to no avail.
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

www.breedersboutique.com hem lad!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2011)

i should supply you guys with a whole bunch of lush f3's (og kush x lemon larry x chem d) for freebies. 

Donnie you gonna have ya hst guide in the help section right?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

hahah nope. Breeders Boutique just sell souvenirs man


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 19, 2011)

hi dgT, that livers look so frosty and i like the density of it. All the plants i grow are always so long and lanky. I want to grow a short fat one like that one day. Maybe you can teach me one day! 
. So have you switched to 12/12 yet ? any bud sites poppin up? 
I love the name Cherry Blues too. Im calling them that from now on. Congratulations on Breeders Boutique. I have placed order. Any special give aways for the first 50 orders or like up until mine? lol
maybe a cool givaway like an exodus clone or something?lol that would be wonderful advertising in my humble opinion. 
oh yeah, can you post a picture of your new bike. and helmet..lol take it easy Dgtoner. take care, ambs


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah nope. Breeders Boutique just sell souvenirs man


 understood. well i know where to go if i need advice on the topic.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> www.breedersboutique.com hem lad!


this link dont work..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

hmmm works fine for moi!? http://www.breedersboutique.com/


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2011)

How long until website lift off and ordering begins, i guess im gonna have to order my DOG this time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi dgT, that livers look so frosty and i like the density of it. All the plants i grow are always so long and lanky. I want to grow a short fat one like that one day. Maybe you can teach me one day!
> . So have you switched to 12/12 yet ? any bud sites poppin up?
> I love the name Cherry Blues too. Im calling them that from now on. Congratulations on Breeders Boutique. I have placed order. Any special give aways for the first 50 orders or like up until mine? lol
> maybe a cool givaway like an exodus clone or something?lol that would be wonderful advertising in my humble opinion.
> oh yeah, can you post a picture of your new bike. and helmet..lol take it easy Dgtoner. take care, ambs


 hey ambs, i was wondering how come your girls are lanky with different strains too. how close do you keep your lights in veg? are you using something in your feed with a lot of nitrogen in it or something!? 

haven't flipped yet, i'm letting the little ones catch up another week or so. cherry blues, eh well maybe it should be changed lol, im still trying to figure what im going to call the cheesequake x qrazy train. 

as for the prizes n competitions the 600 club pic contest is coming soon. prizes for the best pic with a sticker in it

pics of the new bike will have to wait till i can go get it. as its not roadworthy might be friday sorry. and helmet!? lol i haven't even got a bike lock. 

laters ambs take it shtoney


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey ambs, i was wondering how come your girls are lanky with different strains too. how close do you keep your lights in veg? are you using something in your feed with a lot of nitrogen in it or something!?
> 
> haven't flipped yet, i'm letting the little ones catch up another week or so. cherry blues, eh well maybe it should be changed lol, im still trying to figure what im going to call the cheesequake x qrazy train.
> 
> ...


im not sure what the hell is going on with the lanky shit. My light is pretty close. The maximum i have it away from the girls might be 18 inches.. depending on canapy control issues..
im not using too much nitro, just enough or too little i think.. as my leaves are showing signs of nitro def right about now..right about now..olo (singin flavor flav lyrics)hahah
the contest at the 600 club sounds fun. I will go check that out. 
laters donGee


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 19, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How long until website lift off and ordering begins, i guess im gonna have to order my DOG this time.


Ah man that really sucked. One of my keeper puppy dogs threw out some male flowers and self pollinated itself after I snapped a cola off about 3 weeks into flower. I'm not sure if D has any seeds left but I have a few, maybe a couple of dozen and kinda under lock and key haha but you know I would hit you up with a few bro ; !)


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey Gang,
Wondering who is this BB... can people send seeds into sell to others?

Don might want to consider a helmet gets a little wobbly on the way home ask DST...LMAO.....LOLOLOLOL


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey Hem, I think on the UK roads and knowing my past record, and Donnies record on his two feet (rolling up drive ways as far as I can recall, lol) a helmet is probably in order for the Gin-miester!!!

And BB is being sponsored by a few of the gang here, I am sure you'll be able to work out, wink wink nudge nudge, say no more, lol, and yes, we will be open to discussion in relation to selling our green friends own creations through the site as well. We hope to make it something that a lot of people can take part in. 

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

hahah touch my wood I've only been knocked down once. nowt but a grazed knee but scared me enough. i'll not be biking to the pub tho. its still drink driving or drunk in charge or some bollocks. 

what a belter day peeps. think a bongo in celebration is in order ::

Cheers


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 20, 2011)

i love the whole idea of what BB are doing, like giving the power back to the people  good luck to them who ever they are lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2011)

Lets all get in the Booty cue, in line for some fine booty.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2011)

my baby got all the booty i need man.

[youtube]h8tuTSi6Sck[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2011)

wot u saying ur chicks got a healthy back?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2011)

sexy back bro 

what you chattin bout anyway man your last couple of posts seemed a bit out of context!? why do we need a booty call? I'm confuzzled


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2011)

brief update!

load of black cherry kush and a couple of smelly berry






tent left livers, psycho, cherry blues, CQQT






Tent right, livers, psycho, DOG's getting bigger by the day, especially seeing as they're starved of light :hock:






cant wait to get these things flipped. its driving me crazy not having anything in flower


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll bet it is lol...the BCK are looking nice. About to shoot out of the starting gate into full veg mode it looks like! Going to be stacked too. Taking a bongo break from trimming, the Black Sour Bubble start coming down today too. One of them is fully seeded from a bsb male. I'm going to take a shit load of pics this afternoon and see if I can't get a few worthy of of of of hmm lost my train of thought,,,,dang sour kush woof woof ; !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2011)

hahah its a wonder you can hold a thought the gear you smoke lad!

yeah I'm hoping for a nice male out of the BCK make a few BX and do a branch on the DOG just for shits n giggles. those wont get much of a veg unfortunately though another week to week n a half max. 

look forward to the pics man


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 20, 2011)

Lido missed the boat that day he left the shack
But that was all he missed and he ain't comin' back
An AmDam bar in a jukejoint car, he made a stop
Just long enough to grab a handle off the top
Next stop Chi town, Lido put the money down and let it roll

He said one more job ought to get it
One last shot 'fore we quit it
One more for the road


LET IT ROLL BOYS!!!! And Dr T LOL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking very good dgt. Those crosses sound really nice


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 20, 2011)

Black Sour Bubble Mother From Seeds


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 20, 2011)

What a nice mother Hem buddy! You been keeping her under wraps or what lol boom popped outa nowhere!! That's the Black Sour Bubble x Caseyband too man, I just posted a shot of the straight up BSB over at https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-47.html#post5988846

Way to go Mr Hemlock sir! Hope she yeilds bales for ya!! Definitely a Caseyband pheno too bro ; !)


----------



## rasclot (Jul 20, 2011)

heres sum LLXC pics don
















psychosis nearly ready





ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2011)

hahaha i pop out for a ruby murray and there porn agogo in me thread. cheers lads! BSB looks like a winner there hem. you got that thing pruned to perfection. you do bonzai too?

cheers Raz man looks nice n frosty, couple more weeks yet tho? am i right?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

Sampling some of the Livers/Candy dom lcc this morning bro, it's very nice...I like! Smells wonderful and for only drying for 4 days the taste isn't to bad. I'm sure with a cure the flavor will really come out. A couple of tokes off a clean bubbler and I feel I could go out and conquer the world!!

Crackens asleep upstairs...since she lost her job last month she been spending a lot more time here. At least she is super cool about my gardening ; !)


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2011)

My mate brought some cc x l candy pheno rOund that he has been curing for a month or so and the sweet candy smell has really eatin the cheesy smell. Smells like the sweetest fruit now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2011)

Chuffed you like it lads! lmao clean bubbler hc. sorry to hear bout your girl being laid off. its a shitter when it happens, usually a bit of redundancy pay though its always a pittance.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

Too funny...just got back from Dunkin Donuts, there was a long line and didn't one of the local cops get in line right behind me. I know I stank like Livers but what the fuk was he going to do about it lol. Besides he prolly thought it was the kid in front of me, I had the good ole boy look going on hehe, prolly a good time to have left the freak flag at home ; !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh the cliche!! Cops at dunkin donuts. Fly it high n proud man!


----------



## rasclot (Jul 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha i pop out for a ruby murray and there porn agogo in me thread. cheers lads! BSB looks like a winner there hem. you got that thing pruned to perfection. you do bonzai too?
> 
> cheers Raz man looks nice n frosty, couple more weeks yet tho? am i right?


yeah mate 1 week pk n then flush cant wait to try it!


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> My mate brought some cc x l candy pheno rOund that he has been curing for a month or so and the sweet candy smell has really eatin the cheesy smell. Smells like the sweetest fruit now.


i went round my mates today n smoked sum lxcc candy pheno smelt a bit cheesy at first but after a cure for a few weeks sweetness is comin out of the jar nice smoke too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2011)

nice one Rasc! 

question for you lads, have you found any beans in the weed? not actually in the bud but on the little single calyx's on the stems? I had it with all 3 pheno's but was wondering if anyone else had the same?

last day of school today!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2011)

Have a good weekend Donny!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2011)

haha this one lasts 6 weeks!! cheers bru, you too man. got a send off for my cuz this weekend he's emigrating to Australia for a year, the jammy sod. well actually not jammy he's worked for it. fair play. still jammy sod.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice one Rasc!
> 
> question for you lads, have you found any beans in the weed? not actually in the bud but on the little single calyx's on the stems? I had it with all 3 pheno's but was wondering if anyone else had the same?
> 
> last day of school today!!!!!


"SCHOOLS OUT...FOREVER!" sing it Alice lol. 

How ya doing Donnie! Can't tell ya because I spluffed both phenos with just a tiny bit of male lcc pollen. Definitly keeping the livers leaning pheno around!! The smell is so nice, not unlike my old Ice cut.

Later bro!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice one Rasc!
> 
> question for you lads, have you found any beans in the weed? not actually in the bud but on the little single calyx's on the stems? I had it with all 3 pheno's but was wondering if anyone else had the same?
> 
> last day of school today!!!!!


I have never witnessed it with the cc x l but in the past I have had pollen fall From male preflowers and pollenate the preflowers of the female. Infact that is how I did my last bunch of seeds I got my clones that had preflowers all together and then put them in a box with a fan on and stuck my male in there gave em about an hour then took them all out dusted the excess pollen off and threw em in my flower cab. The result was about 2-3 seeds at the bottom of each bud. It's a good way to start a breeding mission as you get about 50-100 seeds which is enough to start pheno hunting and finding stock to make f2's I mean what's the point of havin 1000s of f1 seeds that you won't need once you have the f2s IMO.

The cherry cheese x livers In my eyes is quite a solid strain so far 3 phenos in the mix and good odds for getting hold of the candy pheno which IMO is the best. Are you gonna be makin f2s in thE future and trying to lock down any particular phenos?


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> "SCHOOLS OUT...FOREVER!" sing it Alice lol.
> 
> How ya doing Donnie! Can't tell ya because I spluffed both phenos with just a tiny bit of male lcc pollen. Definitly keeping the livers leaning pheno around!! The smell is so nice, not unlike my old Ice cut.
> 
> Later bro!


 Not that i have seen.
Has anyone had any problem gettin CCxLivers to clone well. I have two or three in the last 2 batches that have folded up during the first week. But It could be my black thumb.LOL. Loving the BSB and Caseyband structure. Looking forward to going into bloom with both strain in the next two weeks. Also I had a request for 60 CCxLivers to go outside in the HOT summer Clime in the southern US. Have a good Weekend everyone! Careful Don lets not forget our helmet when out on the BIKE..LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2011)

Ive had preflowers with seeds in em all up the stalk, think it was a psychosis thing


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 22, 2011)

i havn't noticed any yet and the one i have going is at 9 weeks. i have one in veg so of course i wont know about that one yet. seems weird tho, like some kind of survival.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey Donnie how's it hanging brosef?? Mellow around here... just the girls hanging-- upside down, with their wee little mittens sticking out from under the covers heh heh. . . Hope you're havin' a good Fri bud!


----------



## stoneyluv (Jul 23, 2011)

hey Don, I started to soak some cheesequake qrazytrain. I know they came through chris, but I am eternally grateful for the generosity that you guys have!!! I'm not sure how many of you guys are starting the boutique, but i will be a customer for sure!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha Donny ya jammy cunt. My neighbour is a teacher, he rolled into work yesterday with a cast on his arm, end of year staff party, shopping trolleys, he wouldn't stop digging at me that he had 10 weeks off (private schools for ya) so i made a point of publicly humiliating him by treating him as if he were totally disabled  I got a 3 day weekend fuckers! Woop. Have a good one, goodness what i'd do with myself for that long though.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 24, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Not that i have seen.
> Has anyone had any problem gettin CCxLivers to clone well. I have two or three in the last 2 batches that have folded up during the first week. But It could be my black thumb.LOL. Loving the BSB and Caseyband structure. Looking forward to going into bloom with both strain in the next two weeks. Also I had a request for 60 CCxLivers to go outside in the HOT summer Clime in the southern US. Have a good Weekend everyone! Careful Don lets not forget our helmet when out on the BIKE..LOLOLOLOLOLOL


ive got 12 ccxlivers in the prop at the min mate its only been a week or so wel see how i get on
my ccxlivers smells like the kandy kush i grew years back real musty smell to her almost like a mold 2 weeks till chop chop cant wait!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> "SCHOOLS OUT...FOREVER!" sing it Alice lol.
> How ya doing Donnie! Can't tell ya because I spluffed both phenos with just a tiny bit of male lcc pollen. Definitly keeping the livers leaning pheno around!! The smell is so nice, not unlike my old Ice cut.
> Later bro!


 hahah for sure, livers is not leaving my garden. cant wait to see how my livers x blueberry turn out 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I have never witnessed it with the cc x l but in the past I have had pollen fall From male preflowers and pollenate the preflowers of the female. Infact that is how I did my last bunch of seeds I got my clones that had preflowers all together and then put them in a box with a fan on and stuck my male in there gave em about an hour then took them all out dusted the excess pollen off and threw em in my flower cab. The result was about 2-3 seeds at the bottom of each bud. It's a good way to start a breeding mission as you get about 50-100 seeds which is enough to start pheno hunting and finding stock to make f2's I mean what's the point of havin 1000s of f1 seeds that you won't need once you have the f2s IMO.
> 
> The cherry cheese x livers In my eyes is quite a solid strain so far 3 phenos in the mix and good odds for getting hold of the candy pheno which IMO is the best. Are you gonna be makin f2s in thE future and trying to lock down any particular phenos?


 easy now! aye i'll probably f2 the pheno you had actually. I'll probably play around with it then put that and the purple pheno together. 


Hemlock said:


> Not that i have seen.
> Has anyone had any problem gettin CCxLivers to clone well. I have two or three in the last 2 batches that have folded up during the first week. But It could be my black thumb.LOL. Loving the BSB and Caseyband structure. Looking forward to going into bloom with both strain in the next two weeks. Also I had a request for 60 CCxLivers to go outside in the HOT summer Clime in the southern US. Have a good Weekend everyone! Careful Don lets not forget our helmet when out on the BIKE..LOLOLOLOLOLOL


 ah hem the livers is a bit of a pain to clone takes a wee while longer than most others. don't feel too bad buddy. 
60 clones woah. man that'd be some sight to see them out in the wilds nice one hem


mr west said:


> Ive had preflowers with seeds in em all up the stalk, think it was a psychosis thing


 aye similar crack, no beans in the bud though.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i havn't noticed any yet and the one i have going is at 9 weeks. i have one in veg so of course i wont know about that one yet. seems weird tho, like some kind of survival.


 Its a nice trait to have but seems its just me so far 


Bobotrank said:


> Hey Donnie how's it hanging brosef?? Mellow around here... just the girls hanging-- upside down, with their wee little mittens sticking out from under the covers heh heh. . . Hope you're havin' a good Fri bud!


 hanging good man was out last night for me cuz leaving do, jammy git's off to australia for a year. got a lamb tagine on the menu this arvo too! have a good one man


stoneyluv said:


> hey Don, I started to soak some cheesequake qrazytrain. I know they came through chris, but I am eternally grateful for the generosity that you guys have!!! I'm not sure how many of you guys are starting the boutique, but i will be a customer for sure!!!


 hey stoney. got to share the luv man  ive got 5 going but alas 3 are deffo male and one is still jury out... 


tip top toker said:


> Haha Donny ya jammy cunt. My neighbour is a teacher, he rolled into work yesterday with a cast on his arm, end of year staff party, shopping trolleys, he wouldn't stop digging at me that he had 10 weeks off (private schools for ya) so i made a point of publicly humiliating him by treating him as if he were totally disabled  I got a 3 day weekend fuckers! Woop. Have a good one, goodness what i'd do with myself for that long though.


 hahah i'll be bored by week 2 man lol actually that's absolute lies..... 


rasclot said:


> ive got 12 ccxlivers in the prop at the min mate its only been a week or so wel see how i get on
> my ccxlivers smells like the kandy kush i grew years back real musty smell to her almost like a mold 2 weeks till chop chop cant wait!!!!!


 12 of them eh! good drills man. 

have a good sunday peeps. its cous cous time


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh Don, Amys gone, what a waste of talent. RIP AMY WINEHOUSE


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 24, 2011)

where u been don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2011)

err you mean today or all your life? 

yeah i saw hemlock, shame man but it was always on the cards really.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> err you mean today or all your life?
> 
> yeah i saw hemlock, shame man but it was always on the cards really.


Lol, seemed like you were missin.

i feel bad she died so young. id hat eif i had to die in three years at age 27. but i figured it was coming, like i already knew it would be 2011 news. so yea im wit you don. it was on the cards.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2011)

It's the time of year man, for some reason these middle months are socially manic. just had a lot on lately. 

you guys ever play the bucket list game?


----------



## stoneyluv (Jul 24, 2011)

wooo!! less than 24 hrs of soaking in water, and i have a tap root already!!!!! Don''s super DNA!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 25, 2011)

Bucket list game as in to create a bucket list? I want to live in a country farmhouse with a nice garden a couple of dogs and a plethora of cats, and grow copious amounts of weed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> wooo!! less than 24 hrs of soaking in water, and i have a tap root already!!!!! Don''s super DNA!!


 haha stoney, just guessing by the size of the pips and their dark colour, those are the CQ xQT right? 


tip top toker said:


> Bucket list game as in to create a bucket list? I want to live in a country farmhouse with a nice garden a couple of dogs and a plethora of cats, and grow copious amounts of weed


 my bad the bucket list is what we jokingly referred to it as, its actually known as the dead pool. you each pick a celebrity you think will kick the bucket within the year put a quid each on each celeb and wait. first one to pop their clogs collects the pool.


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2011)

Ive had Bruce Forsythe for the last ten years and i think he will live forever, the old cunt lol. Good game good game


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know any celebrities or anything about them. I'll have to pass. Dougherty if that's how it's spelt would be the only name i could call out.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 25, 2011)

Who had winehouse??? I'm guessing this is where your going with it don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

Nah I didn't have winehouse. Anyway its not important...


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2011)

What is important, is ganja. Well in the context of this forum lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> livers/blues hash and kief wakey bakey MKIII


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 25, 2011)

you're an animal westy, that would put me back into bed lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2011)

lol, I feel great lol, bit mooshy but fine to face wots left of the day lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 25, 2011)

mr west said:


> lol, I feel great lol, bit mooshy but fine to face wots left of the day lol


Smash its back doors in haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

[youtube]oeCTV-VHWp4[/youtube]


----------



## stoneyluv (Jul 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha stoney, just guessing by the size of the pips and their dark colour, those are the CQ xQT right?


Yep, those are the them!!! you sure do know your seeds well. I just noticed the second one has cracked also!!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey hey Donnie. Hope all's well with ya. Got a busy one over here this week. . . lots of little shit to take care of... with some trimmin' on top. How's things in the garden?? Filling in? Talk to ya bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> Yep, those are the them!!! you sure do know your seeds well. I just noticed the second one has cracked also!!!!


 i just hope you get a better fem/male ratio than me buddy. i got 3 out of 5 males. all carbon copies of each other. 


Bobotrank said:


> Hey hey Donnie. Hope all's well with ya. Got a busy one over here this week. . . lots of little shit to take care of... with some trimmin' on top. How's things in the garden?? Filling in? Talk to ya bro


 hey bobro, i'm getting a cold  in summer too ffs i'm going to be flipping them soon, i need a crop faster than i need an even canopy! but i also need some coco to pot on so its kind of on hold at the mo. hope ya good man?!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey Don,
Looks like one more week of Veg and my CCxL will be going into bloom. My mother was a bit off but a nice flush on friday brought her round famously. I'll be taking a bunch of clones from her starting this week.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 25, 2011)

What's this Donnie, sick in the summer time? That's no fun. Stick to the edibles my friend  Hope you feel better!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Hey Don,
> Looks like one more week of Veg and my CCxL will be going into bloom. My mother was a bit off but a nice flush on friday brought her round famously. I'll be taking a bunch of clones from her starting this week.


 awesome man, chuffed your keeping it around mate. 


Bobotrank said:


> What's this Donnie, sick in the summer time? That's no fun. Stick to the edibles my friend  Hope you feel better!


 man i havent even smoked today, i'm thinking a little bong might help the aches. tho ive been swigging cough syrup like no tomorrow so i cant see that being a problem. 

thanks man.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't smoked today either, which is weird, because normally I'm on bong rip #4 by now... just not feeling it right now. Weird, huh? If you're blazing, I might be, too. . .


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 25, 2011)

crazily enough i'm just in from my first smoke of the day and it's gone 7pm, what is this madness that is spreading. Get better soon Don, bloody hate coughs.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> crazily enough i'm just in from my first smoke of the day and it's gone 7pm, what is this madness that is spreading. Get better soon Don, bloody hate coughs.


Yeah I don't know man, only my second bowl of the day right now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

i just treat myself to 2 fat steaks in garlic and rosemary, on special at morrisons for £2.30 no sides just steak. im losing weight but i reckon my cholesterol levels are skyrocketing. deffo time for a bong now and a benelyn chaser.

cheers man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

has anyone seen owt of oscaroscar?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 25, 2011)

hahaha thats a real mans dinner that don, sounds like the atkins diet?? who cares about cholesterol as long as you look good


----------



## rasclot (Jul 25, 2011)

hey don hope u feel better soon mate a double drop of E used to sort colds out lol but these days a double drop of benelin for flu will do
no mate aint seen oscar since ive been back on here hope hes ok
oi don out of 12 cuttins of LXCC after 1 week we have 8 rooted!!! i took 12 of psychosis n 12 LXCC n no psychosis are showin roots yet!!!
thats sum quick rootin bitches eh?ras


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> has anyone seen owt of oscaroscar?


I aint seen him in over a week possibly lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 25, 2011)

Don if your cutting out carbs, Im on the Atkins diet, you will lose weight like fuck but you have to take Vits. I use boroca(spelling) £4 for 15 tablet that you put in a bottle of water. Make you piss go viss vest yellow. Thats why you prob getting a cold


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 25, 2011)

He lat posted almost a month ago


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

rasclot said:


> hey don hope u feel better soon mate a double drop of E used to sort colds out lol but these days a double drop of benelin for flu will do
> no mate aint seen oscar since ive been back on here hope hes ok
> oi don out of 12 cuttins of LXCC after 1 week we have 8 rooted!!! i took 12 of psychosis n 12 LXCC n no psychosis are showin roots yet!!!
> thats sum quick rootin bitches eh?ras


 my mate said he had some beezer new ones, full of edible glitter so the other lot cant fake them!? tenner a pop though. aye a weeks kanny sharp, the psycho does take a while if i remember right. mine are over a week now n still not showing sign 


mr west said:


> I aint seen him in over a week possibly lol.


 aye i txt him but got nowt back, he's probs just on holiday or somethin


supersillybilly said:


> Don if your cutting out carbs, Im on the Atkins diet, you will lose weight like fuck but you have to take Vits. I use boroca(spelling) £4 for 15 tablet that you put in a bottle of water. Make you piss go viss vest yellow. Thats why you prob getting a cold


 haha aye i use barrocca myself man, belter for a hangover, its like 3000 % of your recommended daily allowance of everything in a tablet. does make your piss look like your from chernobyl. 


tip top toker said:


> He lat posted almost a month ago


 hope nowt majors happened.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 25, 2011)

hey don, whats the verdict on revegging and then taking more clones from the reveg? good? bad? unknown?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

It's all good man. I'm a reveg fan man.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2011)

DUDE! are you sick?
 here dude, smoke some of this bowl here and you'll feel much better. docs orders hope you get better soon!!
i love your plants, they are very bushy ! and  bushybush says HIgh!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks ambs, no tokage for me tho. my throat feels like someone switched it with a sack full of gravel 

Pretty scenery doc!


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 26, 2011)

Get your bakers hat on Don!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Thanks ambs, no tokage for me tho. my throat feels like someone switched it with a sack full of gravel
> 
> Pretty scenery doc!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2011)

Can't eat that stuff on the diet man. I'm thinking tincture. In fact I'm going to do that this morning screw work


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 26, 2011)

you could bake some wholesome wholewheat bread 

tincture? bho?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2011)

I've still got a couple of grams of bho maybe ill mix up a half gram in some oil and honey. that doesn't sound too appealing tho lol anyone got any quick tincture recipes. i've got plenty everclear ( thanks COF man!)


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2011)

Sprinkle some kief in your coffee


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2011)

i was going to try hash like one of those lozenges of tobacco you stick next to your gums. prolly just look like ive been eating turd tho


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> I aint seen him in over a week possibly lol.


He flutters in and out. I'm sure he's ok.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2011)

I've got a great recipe for butter cookies.
1 lb cannabutter
2 cups all purpose flour
1 cup confection sugar
1 cup corn starch
1 teaspoon vanilla
soften butter and cream and slowly add dry ingrediants
add vanilla
I put mine in aluminum foil rolls and refrigerate for a least 1/2 hour
cut and bake for 18 to 20 minutes at 325
makes about 6 dozen

very mellow, like 3 glasses of wine for about 5 hours.


cof
note the time of post


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2011)

ahhh man your killing me here. i cant eat anything that unhealthy  recipe sounds pretty good though man. 

3 glasses of wine for 5 hours sounds good right about now.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ahhh man your killing me here. i cant eat anything that unhealthy  recipe sounds pretty good though man.
> 
> 3 glasses of wine for 5 hours sounds good right about now.


you only have to eat one cookie, how un-healthy is that?
The only thing un-healthy is they are so tasty is it's hard to eat just one.


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2011)

I wonder what kief and whiskey would be like.......whiskeif!!! It's the new alco-pot!!! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> you only have to eat one cookie, how un-healthy is that?
> The only thing un-healthy is they are so tasty is it's hard to eat just one.
> 
> cof


 pretty unhealthy to be honest. i'm calorie/carb controlled now cof man  i could manage it on a 'carb day' though. ffs listen to me. 


DST said:


> I wonder what kief and whiskey would be like.......whiskeif!!! It's the new alco-pot!!! lol.


if only the coffee shops in adam still sold alcohol 

ive done it with stalks and trim but never hash. its alright but a bit green tasting if you get me. best ive found is spiced rum and using ginger ale as a mixer. vodka just tastes of arse


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 26, 2011)

when i used to take mushrooms i would always chop them up and put it in a shot glass of tequila or vodka or whatever.. let it sit for about 15mins or so.. eventually turns blue.. then shoot.. nom nom..

edit: there's a place in london called garlic and shot... very strange place.. they server garlic ice cream haha... but all their liquor has garlic soaking in it too.. garlic whiskey.. garlic vodka.. garlic rum... great place to take a date..


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2011)

There's also a place like that in Amsterdam, it's called the "Garlic Queen", and funnily enough, it's on the gay stretch of the Regulierdwarsstraat in Amsterdam, where I know another business close to our hearts also exists, hehehe.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 26, 2011)

DST said:


> I wonder what kief and whiskey would be like.......whiskeif!!! It's the new alco-pot!!! lol.


Ya got to get a little caffeine in that mix, maybe some red bull like Botwin did


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2011)

so i've just checked on the girls, the ones i left the light off above are beginning to show signs of light deficiency ffs. i've been off the ball lately and it sucks.

i dont know where its going wrong but vegging in these pots hasnt been anywhere near as good as normal vegging. i usually have to try and slow it down to time it for the next rotation with these ive been wanting them to hurry up. next run i'm going back to vegging normally, give them a week to bed in like i did last and set them away. 

christ i could almost had another crop 12/12 from seed in the time these have had to veg. just going to chalk it to experience and get flipped.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so i've just checked on the girls, the ones i left the light off above are beginning to show signs of light deficiency ffs. i've been off the ball lately and it sucks.
> 
> i dont know where its going wrong but vegging in these pots hasnt been anywhere near as good as normal vegging. i usually have to try and slow it down to time it for the next rotation with these ive been wanting them to hurry up. next run i'm going back to vegging normally, give them a week to bed in like i did last and set them away
> christ i could almost had another crop 12/12 from seed in the time these have had to veg. just going to chalk it to experience and get flipped.


Hey Don, i hope your feeling better. Have you ever thought of investing in a volcano vaporizor ? It is much healthier to vaporize than smoke bongs, bowls, joints..
It is so much easier on your throat. and the high is very powerful and clean. 
Im not sure i know what light deficiency looks like ? sorry to hear about it.
When you mention veggin "in these pots" are you talking about the autopot pots?
 i think your plants are spectacular and they will grow into amazingly hugenormous buds. Take care don and i hope you feel better soon! Amber ...and i hope the tea helped your throat!  can i have the recipe?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 26, 2011)

for the price they charge for cigars in charlotte i wouldn't mind spending almost a month's rent on a vape. if i could afford it


----------



## rasclot (Jul 26, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Don, i hope your feeling better. Have you ever thought of investing in a volcano vaporizor ? It is much healthier to vaporize than smoke bongs, bowls, joints..
> It is so much easier on your throat. and the high is very powerful and clean.
> Im not sure i know what light deficiency looks like ? sorry to hear about it.
> When you mention veggin "in these pots" are you talking about the autopot pots?
> i think your plants are spectacular and they will grow into amazingly hugenormous buds. Take care don and i hope you feel better soon! Amber ...and i hope the tea helped your throat!  can i have the recipe?


 i want to get a volcano but do u get the taste from different types of weed??? coz im addicted to the taste just as much as the buzz if u know wot i mean ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2011)

in all honesty i dont smoke enough to warrant more money out on smoking equipment. only thing more i want is an oil skillet thing from labworx. besides the cold wont last too much longer i reckon.

light deficiency, basically the new shoots dry up n die as the plant draws energy from within. like us humans you can only live on water for so long i guess. 

yeah i'm talking about the autopots. oscar had no bother with vegging in them so i don't know where i'm going wrong other than possibly nute wise. I don't think the roots should constantly have water round them i might cut them off a day or two to dry out n see if they improve. 

thanks for the good vibes ambs i'll do my damnedest to make them hugenormous. the dog's are taking up a 1/4 of the tent on their own.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 26, 2011)

rasclot said:


> i want to get a volcano but do u get the taste from different types of weed??? coz im addicted to the taste just as much as the buzz if u know wot i mean ras


I get a beautiful bouquet of taste from my volcano but not on every balloon from the same chamber of weed. After a fresh grind and the chamber is full.. the first balloon will not be the richest thickest white vaporized balloon but will be the most flavorful. The second balloon from this same chamber will be strongest and cloudest along with the third one..after the third balloonnt i usually toss the vaped weed and start over but you can pull it out for a few more balloons and still get high. I was Vaping some of my autoblue..shit that tasted so fuckin good.. better than my bong.. full rich fruit flavor bursting in my mouth. really wonderful.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> in all honesty i dont smoke enough to warrant more money out on smoking equipment. only thing more i want is an oil skillet thing from labworx. besides the cold wont last too much longer i reckon.
> 
> light deficiency, basically the new shoots dry up n die as the plant draws energy from within. like us humans you can only live on water for so long i guess.
> 
> ...


hey dude, your funny..you dont smoke that much? hahahahah, yeah right..how much do you need to smoke to warrent a volcano? if you love your family you would get one. or if they love you they would get YOu one. tell them that your doctor told you you need one.lol. I will write you a prescription and fax it to you..lmao ...see if your health insurance covers it.lol
i know nothing about the autopots system, it seems kinda tricky. Do you use one of them ppm thingys to check your nute level? prob a dumb question to a master grower like yourself.. im glad you are feeling better. 
I will be looking forward to more of your delicious pictures dude. peace dude


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 26, 2011)

When i was a wee new grower, well not too long ago that is, one thing the guy in the hydro shop told me with regard to DWC was to let the water go down, and as such the roots would grow out more in the search for water as opposed to keeping it topped up to the net pot. It seems to be accurate advice. I don't doubt the same might be true with soil or coco, when it dries out the plant puts some energy into growing the roots and finding a bit of water, when it finds water, all the new roots and such strengthen up until it needs to go find more. That is to say i took a piece of advice, flipped it and made it fit to another concept and applied animal characteristics to your root mass 

And if your family loves you, they'll buy you one  i tried that with me mam for a while but to no avail so had to splash out. Tis a LOT of money to be fair, you could do a lot with that stack.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey dude, your funny..you dont smoke that much? hahahahah, yeah right..how much do you need to smoke to warrent a volcano? if you love your family you would get one. or if they love you they would get YOu one. tell them that your doctor told you you need one.lol. I will write you a prescription and fax it to you..lmao ...see if your health insurance covers it.lol
> i know nothing about the autopots system, it seems kinda tricky. Do you use one of them ppm thingys to check your nute level? prob a dumb question to a master grower like yourself.. im glad you are feeling better.
> I will be looking forward to more of your delicious pictures dude. peace dude


 honestly amber i dont smoke more than say a q a week. i have too much to do. and your kiddin me My family would laugh their arses off if i asked for a 300 odd quid vape for xmas lmao. 

not a dumb question at all amber, i dont use a ph tester, so far ive not needed one. i have one somewhere i think i might have go for shits n giggles. feeling much better today tho much lighter in the wallet... was supposed to be just getting a nice new shirt n some dress pants for a wedding on friday but ended up with a 400 quid suit. its nice but hey zues its pricey. 

i couldnt wait any longer so i flipped today! temps were up to 26 when i left frightened to see what theyll be when i get home


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> When i was a wee new grower, well not too long ago that is, one thing the guy in the hydro shop told me with regard to DWC was to let the water go down, and as such the roots would grow out more in the search for water as opposed to keeping it topped up to the net pot. It seems to be accurate advice. I don't doubt the same might be true with soil or coco, when it dries out the plant puts some energy into growing the roots and finding a bit of water, when it finds water, all the new roots and such strengthen up until it needs to go find more. That is to say i took a piece of advice, flipped it and made it fit to another concept and applied animal characteristics to your root mass
> And if your family loves you, they'll buy you one  i tried that with me mam for a while but to no avail so had to splash out. Tis a LOT of money to be fair, you could do a lot with that stack.


yeah its sound advice really letting them dry out gives more oxygen to the roots. i usually keep my waterings to a bare minimum no run off etc for that very reason. 

aye its a fair whack for a smokin device even if it is the rolls royce of toking equipment!


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah mate i read that roots need oxygen when i started up, thats why i implement my wet / dry cycle. its plant 101 but i never knew till fairly recent lol. it makes sense in nature as well, it dont rain all the time (even in sunny england) the ground drys a little then it rains again drawing oxygen down into the soil


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2011)

update in brief






poorly psycho





babes in the wood





left of tent





right of tent.

day 1 of 12/12 it feels like forever since i last chopped. i miss perpetual already


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah mate i read that roots need oxygen when i started up, thats why i implement my wet / dry cycle. its plant 101 but i never knew till fairly recent lol. it makes sense in nature as well, it dont rain all the time (even in sunny england) the ground drys a little then it rains again drawing oxygen down into the soil


I will contrinue using the pots but ill just veg how i used to. lesson learned eh. i just want to see some buds forming its been waaaay too long


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 27, 2011)

when u flip 2 12.12 bro? mine was last sunday thats fuckin random aint it although we aint doing the dog scrog off we flipped close 2gether without even communicating lol *close encounters of the 3rd kind music in the background*


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> honestly amber i dont smoke more than say a q a week. i have too much to do. and your kiddin me My family would laugh their arses off if i asked for a 300 odd quid vape for xmas lmao.


I'm the same mate I only smoke a gram a day. I only keep 16g
Of each 2 week harvest that's a gram a day and a bit extra cos ya never know.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2011)

hahah yeah that is a little weird eh. flipped em TODAY las man! figured i want the big ones to get a head start on the babies. hoping for some male flowers under the DOG's so i can run it through the black cherry kush. they'll get flipped in a week or 2


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I'm the same mate I only smoke a gram a day. I only keep 16g
> Of each 2 week harvest that's a gram a day and a bit extra cos ya never know.


yeah man i hear ya, ive not run out in a long long time. i always have a jar of niceness stashed away for those special occasions eh!


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 27, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I'm the same mate I only smoke a gram a day. I only keep 16g
> Of each 2 week harvest that's a gram a day and a bit extra cos ya never know.



what happens 2 the other 2g willy is that for percy? do u save it up for him lmao 

nice donny u always pull some crazy strains out of ur bag dont ya  cant wait 2 see ur girls explode


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2011)

well, i've only seen a couple of pics of this black cherry kush and it looked stunningly beautiful so i'm hoping the potency will be up there and a marriage to the dog seemed like a good idea kush on kush. 

black dog kush anyone?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh great my girl is coming home with a new kitten in a few min lol. Well she didna really have to twist my arm to much but that's going to make 3 cats and a dog, and I don't think the cats I have now are going to be too happy hehe. The stipulation was that she has to start helping with the litter box now.

Pics of the L x CC for ya Donnie boy, hope your on the mend : !)

from l to r...seeded livers dom, unseeded livers dom and seeded cherrycheese dom


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 27, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> what happens 2 the other 2g willy is that for percy? do u save it up for him lmao
> 
> nice donny u always pull some crazy strains out of ur bag dont ya  cant wait 2 see ur girls explode


Gotta look after Percy las


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2011)

nicely done HC buddy! thanks man. all look nice and ripe too. I need to pop a load of those myself next time to try n lock down the candy pheno. 

a new kitty eh! was this planned or did your gal see it think i've gotta have it? i live in fear my lass will do the same one day tho she's actually coming round to the idea of a dog and get this a boxer dog at that!!! I'd dearly love a white one but its a big commitment when i'm out at work most of the day. tho i could probably bring it into work i've seen plenty round the offices.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah I'm a big dog person, they are like a lump of clay when they're a pup,,,,just have to mold them to your liking. Everyone is blown away by how smart and well behaved my dog is. It is a big expense and commitment but as far as I'm concerned I like dogs more than most people lol. Pretty fuking stoned right now on some bsb...shit has some potency 

She mentioned the new kitten last night so it's kinda sprung on me, it should be here any min, Ill take a pic lol. Talk to ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2011)

that's the best part about dogs, they are what you make of them, its like a training simulator for a baby eh lol.

I'm still a bit hazy from yesterday. i thought i need a quicker solution to not being able to smoke than tincture, so i whipped up some weed milk n slept like the dead.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 27, 2011)

for 13 weeks my pup is doing brilliant


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well, i've only seen a couple of pics of this black cherry kush and it looked stunningly beautiful so i'm hoping the potency will be up there and a marriage to the dog seemed like a good idea kush on kush.
> 
> black dog kush anyone?


 u kno everybody's scared of a big black dog..

hope all is well, have a good one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2011)

it's an omen in certain circles man 

alls good man, grows being a bit awkward but mostly my own fault as usual......

hope your good man, when we gonna see some snaps from your garden bro?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 27, 2011)

ive got a few in my journal, just haven't went on apic frenzy yet. not really loving this camera. like but not love.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2011)

sheeeeeeeeeet son i unsubbed cos i thought you were out the game!?!?! facepalm......


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 27, 2011)

WTH Don, unsubbin all your gang these days. Wake up stoney..LOL.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 27, 2011)

Alright me old china, just thought i'd let you know im still around before you un-sub me too!!! lol.
So, that's me getting back on track atlast man. Ive been trying to do this move along with waiting on divvie's to lay flooring n carpet's before having to get them lifted and re-layed. Cant rely on nobody on the beat these day's. 

Can't wait to get you a Pic.of my cc x Liver's bro. She's a cracker  Whats the word on your cheesequake/qrazytrain's ? Ive still just got one of mine at seedling stage. going to crack a couple more this week-end, been having to hold back a bit there, but were almost ready for another round. Just re-potted everything, done a full 50 ltr.bag and need another  Catch you for a crack later if you'r about cowboy.

Ive been puffing some Bx2 cross and its up there with the Dog and Casey in the heavyweight division, and a realy nice smoke to boot. Its got a sweet but Dank smell/taste to it and nugget's that would smash window's! 

Peace
cindy

[video=youtube;ReQsRgQXgQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReQsRgQXgQY[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey Brova! I hear your pain on the long chop time. Those plants are looking fucking massive, tho. Gonna have some big buds, yes dey is... You find that netting works pretty well? Thinking about using it in my tent this time around... too much timbeeeerrrrr towards the end, ifyouknowwhatImean.

Just about to flip some girls as well. They need to veg for a week or so first, tho. I've got 16 give or take that are going under the 6er tomorrow AM. They need the big boy power for a bit to get all nice and strong before 12/12. Mixing it up this time with a Sweet Tooth (Grapefruit x BB), some C4 x Caseybands, then, of fucking course, CHEESE  

Hope you're feeling better, amigo


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 28, 2011)

16 huh Bobo,,,,that's cool! Up from 9 was it? And mixing it up too!! Uh oh bro your hooked lol. So how many of each...I almost got Chimeras Grapefruit x BB....look for some tall colas of nice tasting pot from what I've heard about the Sweet Tooth.

I'm out of here for the day bro have a good one!!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 28, 2011)

Don wondering if you could tell me a little about the SOHO district of London....


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Don wondering if you could tell me a little about the SOHO district of London....


Its like the red light district but bit more gay oriented i think, not been down there in a while


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> Its like the red light district but bit more gay oriented i think, not been down there in a while


You don't have to explain yourself to us mate, we believe you thousands wouldn't lol


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

Don's a Georgie Hem, that would be like asking a Texan what he thought of the Bronx, lol. 




Hemlock said:


> Don wondering if you could tell me a little about the SOHO district of London....


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 28, 2011)

DST said:


> Don's a Georgie Hem, that would be like asking a Texan what he thought of the Bronx, lol.


 Oh I thought he lived in London????


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 28, 2011)

soho is full of turbo gays/ chinese people lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 28, 2011)

So were no keeping to well man! Hope you'r back on the mend soon cheif !

cindy


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> 16 huh Bobo,,,,that's cool! Up from 9 was it? And mixing it up too!! Uh oh bro your hooked lol. So how many of each...I almost got Chimeras Grapefruit x BB....look for some tall colas of nice tasting pot from what I've heard about the Sweet Tooth.
> 
> I'm out of here for the day bro have a good one!!


Yeah, thinking of getting some 1 gal square rootmaker pots (similar to the smart pots, I'm told)... should fit rail to rail pretty well in there. So I've only got one Grape x BB... but she's vegging well, and starting to branch out quickly. I've got 5 of the C4 x Caseybands, and about 10 BBCheese (Yuppers, it was 9 pots before). Yeah, I'm totally fucking hooked. Problem is, moving in a few months to a new pad where I can't grow (father owned pad, even though there is a PERFECT place for it ). So I think I'm gonna have to rent something, or find another place to do it. The thought of giving it up isn't an option for me, so we'll see what I work out. Wicked part is, I've got 2 other 6ers just waiting for me... all I need is another tent!

Donnnnniiiiieeee boy, how ya doin' brudda?? Feelin' better by now, I'm sure. . .


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 28, 2011)

DST said:


> Don's a Georgie Hem, that would be like asking a Texan what he thought of the Bronx, lol.


Ahaha ya did it again!! Bump :!)


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

well I nearly wet mesen at this, hehehehe. funny, "turbo gays". Everytime I say it I just start laughing. Nice one Wowser, now I need to go and dry my eyes.

hey Donny, talking of asking you aboot things in the UK an awl that, you watch that programme with the Geordie lasses in it, Geordie Finishing school? hehehehahaha. I only watched a minute and headed out for a joint....dear o'. The wife watched the whole thing I think.



WOWgrow said:


> soho is full of turbo gays/ chinese people lol.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 28, 2011)

lol you know the ones dont you though D, walking around with wrists made of jelly! 

the geordie rep has been slated through the tv recently haha, might start believing it soon


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 28, 2011)

Donnie Brother how u livin Man.. Doing OK??????


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 28, 2011)

DST said:


> well I nearly wet mesen at this, hehehehe. funny, "turbo gays". Everytime I say it I just start laughing. Nice one Wowser, now I need to go and dry my eyes.
> 
> hey Donny, talking of asking you aboot things in the UK an awl that, you watch that programme with the Geordie lasses in it, Geordie Finishing school? hehehehahaha. I only watched a minute and headed out for a joint....dear o'. The wife watched the whole thing I think.


I noticed the program on the T.V listing's and thought it said ' Geordie fishingnschool ' lol
" like askin someone from Tex. bout the Bronx hahaha " Aye you can spin out the one liners's d'ster. 

hope you'r back on the hop soon mate


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 29, 2011)

Morning don just floating thru


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2011)

it's quite unbelievable how many of our oriental brothers have that wrist thing going on, hahaha over here they also tend to carry their retro adidas bags with their wrists like women do as well...chromozone madness!!!!


WOWgrow said:


> lol you know the ones dont you though D, walking around with wrists made of jelly!
> 
> the geordie rep has been slated through the tv recently haha, might start believing it soon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright me old china, just thought i'd let you know im still around before you un-sub me too!!! lol.
> So, that's me getting back on track atlast man. Ive been trying to do this move along with waiting on divvie's to lay flooring n carpet's before having to get them lifted and re-layed. Cant rely on nobody on the beat these day's.
> Can't wait to get you a Pic.of my cc x Liver's bro. She's a cracker  Whats the word on your cheesequake/qrazytrain's ? Ive still just got one of mine at seedling stage. going to crack a couple more this week-end, been having to hold back a bit there, but were almost ready for another round. Just re-potted everything, done a full 50 ltr.bag and need another  Catch you for a crack later if you'r about cowboy.
> Ive been puffing some Bx2 cross and its up there with the Dog and Casey in the heavyweight division, and a realy nice smoke to boot. Its got a sweet but Dank smell/taste to it and nugget's that would smash window's!
> ...


 hey cowboy ows tricks lad, been a mad busy week trying to organise a new suit for a wedding, major bore and chore.... spent a fortune on something ill likely wear 3 times a year ffs. 

ie ot 4 ales out of 5 beans popped on my cheesequake crazy trains ffs. going to be a long time till i can pop any more im going to be cramped as it is. look forward to the pics bro! hows the wee yin? good i hope man.

catch ya laters lad.


Bobotrank said:


> Hey Brova! I hear your pain on the long chop time. Those plants are looking fucking massive, tho. Gonna have some big buds, yes dey is... You find that netting works pretty well? Thinking about using it in my tent this time around... too much timbeeeerrrrr towards the end, ifyouknowwhatImean.
> Just about to flip some girls as well. They need to veg for a week or so first, tho. I've got 16 give or take that are going under the 6er tomorrow AM. They need the big boy power for a bit to get all nice and strong before 12/12. Mixing it up this time with a Sweet Tooth (Grapefruit x BB), some C4 x Caseybands, then, of fucking course, CHEESE
> Hope you're feeling better, amigo


 hey brobo yeah the netting works a lot better than stakes for sure. not as much access but supports better for sure. 16 under the 6 hunner eh. should be a nice tidy haul from that man good luck! thanks man yeah im just about back to normal. laters lad


Hemlock said:


> Don wondering if you could tell me a little about the SOHO district of London....


 nope not a damn thing lol never set foot in the place. and to be honest i hate london with a passion. its too busy, expensive (to do anything is like 2/3 more than it costs up north, especially DRINKING  )and the people are mostly wankers. nobody has the time of day for anyone unless their robbing you.


Cindyguygrower said:


> So were no keeping to well man! Hope you'r back on the mend soon cheif !cindy


ach just a wee bit of manflu lad. back to form now. got a wedding this after should be a cracker, hasn't been a gathering of all of our circle for a long time and the reception is at ST James Park!!!! i'm going to try n get a 600 pic in the tunnel leading onto the pitch. might not be a winner for the comp but it'll please me greatly. hope ya good fella



Bobotrank said:


> Yeah, thinking of getting some 1 gal square rootmaker pots (similar to the smart pots, I'm told)... should fit rail to rail pretty well in there. So I've only got one Grape x BB... but she's vegging well, and starting to branch out quickly. I've got 5 of the C4 x Caseybands, and about 10 BBCheese (Yuppers, it was 9 pots before). Yeah, I'm totally fucking hooked. Problem is, moving in a few months to a new pad where I can't grow (father owned pad, even though there is a PERFECT place for it ). So I think I'm gonna have to rent something, or find another place to do it. The thought of giving it up isn't an option for me, so we'll see what I work out. Wicked part is, I've got 2 other 6ers just waiting for me... all I need is another tent!
> Donnnnniiiiieeee boy, how ya doin' brudda?? Feelin' better by now, I'm sure. . .


 hahah this growing game is more addictive than smoking pot imo. i could never imagine a time in my life when i wont be doing it. im good cheers man, just rushed off my feet. you?


DST said:


> well I nearly wet mesen at this, hehehehe. funny, "turbo gays". Everytime I say it I just start laughing. Nice one Wowser, now I need to go and dry my eyes.
> hey Donny, talking of asking you aboot things in the UK an awl that, you watch that programme with the Geordie lasses in it, Geordie Finishing school? hehehehahaha. I only watched a minute and headed out for a joint....dear o'. The wife watched the whole thing I think.


 hahah turbo mincers geordie finishing school lmao aye i saw the fog ten mins nd turned it off. the houswe the lasses are staying in, or were is like 10 mins away from my work in walker. notorious shit hole. its just another shameless exploitation of our region really. and the thing is the charvers on the show are like eeeee well ah hope to get inti modelling from this like man pet. 


WOWgrow said:


> lol you know the ones dont you though D, walking around with wrists made of jelly!
> the geordie rep has been slated through the tv recently haha, might start believing it soon


 aye well to be honest tho the peopel they've had on the shows deserve the ripping. 90 % of geordies are nowt like those tossers.


Hemlock said:


> Donnie Brother how u livin Man.. Doing OK??????


 fucking pissed off thats how. a while back my bank fucked me over, closed an account and all my shit bounced. it was their fault, yet they've not admitted it. all my DDs got cancelled. I thought i'd set the council tax one back up in fact i'm sure i told her to set the fucker back up on the phone but yesterday i got a court summons for non payment. they've added 42 quid onto the bill just for the summons. which is now redundant but i still have to pay. here's the kick in the balls. they said that if i make a payment plan for the year they'll still add 84 quid on even though its not going to court. so i've just had to dump fucking 7hundred odd bar out in cuntcil tax in a oner. 

every time i get my house in order and sort things going smoothly something kicks me square in the plums. i'm fucking sick of it. 



Cindyguygrower said:


> I noticed the program on the T.V listing's and thought it said ' Geordie fishingnschool ' lol
> " like askin someone from Tex. bout the Bronx hahaha " Aye you can spin out the one liners's d'ster.
> hope you'r back on the hop soon mate


 I half expected it to be load of permatanned slappers in tracksuits giving advice on how to end relationships. bout the only finishing they know of.


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Morning don just floating thru


 we'll im away to calculate how much i havent got this month haha joy.... 2 weddings to go to and buy for too. and its me day in a couple of weeks.

is half 9 too early for a drink ? cos im fuckin having one.


laters


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 29, 2011)

donny thats a bloody good description of the big smoke bro, the feeling mutal  u forgot the overpriced draw but i suppose that could count as robbing u coz they practicly are


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye well to be honest tho the peopel they've had on the shows deserve the ripping. 90 % of geordies are nowt like those tossers.


when ive been out in newcastle the cheesy clubs are full of those kind of people, but if you stay in the pubs an move further out of central you see less an less of em. we have a similar breed of cunt in my area as well, just gotta laugh at em. 

its never too early to have a drink don ... that is unless you're a recovering alcoholic 

edit



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nope not a damn thing lol never set foot in the place. and to be honest i hate london with a passion. its too busy, expensive (to do anything is like 2/3 more than it costs up north, especially DRINKING  )and the people are mostly wankers. nobody has the time of day for anyone unless their robbing you.


aandddddd that's where ill be spending the next 4+ years of my life ... heh


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear bout the troubles Mate. Fuckin banks. steal your money and try to make you feel like they are doing you a favor..
So We need a pic from the chin down, of you in the new suit Donny Lad. LOL. Missed u round here Bro.
STAY UP..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2011)

PARTY BALLOON!!!!! 
ITS FRIDAY DON! DUDE DUDE DUDE ITS FINALLY FUCKIN FRIDAY!!!

View attachment 1710899


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 29, 2011)

Fuck the banks, Don! Fuck 'em. They are driving our whole world's economy into the shitter... but they won't admit that, either. Bastards.

I vote for a suit shot.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 29, 2011)

suit shot voted heh


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 29, 2011)

heyy wats good Don? wow.. i used to check this thread out all the time a while bak... and i JUST realized now that its your thread!! hahahaha.. hows it goin?? gonna be germin a few Cheesequake x Qrazy trains in a day or 2. =) u have any pics of this strain actually grown? or was it just sumthin u made but never grew it? just curious. im subbed for sure tho man. u ever come up with a name for it?? why not sumthin simple.. like Qrazy Cheese....or Cheese Train?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey don whats up man. Just wanted to give your LCC a shout-out for ya.....I really hadn't smoked too much of it before today. Sampled the Livers dom this morning and we went out a couple of hours later and I was still stoned as fuk lol. Wonderfully sweet on the senses it has a good strong stone to it,,,and a happy euphoric high I've noticed each time I've sampled it. Bit of a hard crasher similiar to the Ice. It grows and smells similiar too it! I potted up one of those phenos today and one of the purple phenos. Just not sure which is which lol.


----------



## stoneyluv (Jul 29, 2011)

qrazy quake!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 29, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> qrazy quake!


i was thinkin bout this name too. but it was ,ike a tongue twister 2 me.. maybe thats just bcuz im high as shit.... lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Jul 29, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> i was thinkin bout this name too. but it was ,ike a tongue twister 2 me.. maybe thats just bcuz im high as shit.... lol


yea , it is. i was thinking i could put QQ on the labels... but ya know the female of the cross should be first in the name... ladies first!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2011)

Honestly I thought the male in the cross gets named first.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 29, 2011)

Good to see you back on the ball man. All's coming together atlast, im nearly done laying flooring and moving everything between 3 houses! But going to be smashing when i get in and settled so i can use up the space left in my gaff. 

Ive just put the cq x qt in to sex it but looking god for it. Just waiting on some other's to pop with a few more of them, see if i can't find a nice mummy 

Catch you later cheif

cindy


----------



## stoneyluv (Jul 29, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Honestly I thought the male in the cross gets named first.


I didn't know this, I always assumed the opposite.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2011)

You can honestly call your own creation anything you want....why not. Loads of other do. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2011)

DST said:


> You can honestly call your own creation anything you want....why not. Loads of other do. That's just my opinion though.


Yeah I agree plenty of people do it I just always thought the correct way was naming the dad first


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 30, 2011)

i think its actually ladies first as well.. i remember siin this conversation happening over at highlanders thread.. don and HC were talkin bot it. lol. lemme see if i can find that convo... but i always thought it was ladies 1st


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 30, 2011)

* 





Originally Posted by Don Gin and Ton  
Duuuuuuuude, i never had you down for the type to call it og n be pushing shwag:




just pullin ya leg buddy

hahah actually it is cherry cheese x livers as there's no male livers bro. but NL x CC sounds just dandy to me lol.



I know there was no male Livers lol! That's why it's L x CC, not the other way around. Male goes second, you know that! What kinda breeder are you hehe.​ 



*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 30, 2011)

in animals and such i believe the male comes first. in the plant kingdom i think females come first.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> in animals and such i believe the male comes first. in the plant kingdom i think females come first.


Except when opening doors of course,,,then it's ladies first . And cumming. Whoops lmao hehe


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Except when opening doors of course,,,then it's ladies first . And cumming. Whoops lmao hehe


hahahaha. good one! yeaaa ladies 1st on that too... most of the time anywayz. =p


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2011)

Why do woman fake orgasms.............coz they think we give a fuck.lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2011)

Ive never known a woman to fake an O, maybe i jus date good actresses or maybe its women not knowing what an o is which is more common i think lol


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2011)

Bit of carpet cleaning, then you can do whatever you want....always work(s)(ed) for me, lol. But then I enjoy that, some men have strange ideas about being a man. A lot of women can not actually have internal orgasms, mainly clitirol(sp), hence proceed straight to bean and get busy style, then everything you do is even more sensitive to your partner so you are onto a winner......

EDIT: Hold on, shit, this is RIU, I thought I was on my other forum, oops!


----------



## ghb (Jul 30, 2011)

giving away all your secrets here lad, any more tips for getting a bird to take it up the wrongun? oops i missed is beginning to wear thin


----------



## stoneyluv (Jul 30, 2011)

just say "but your sister liked it" that always makes them happy!


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2011)

[youtube]4Jf_E7CGf08[/youtube]



ghb said:


> giving away all your secrets here lad, any more tips for getting a bird to take it up the wrongun? oops i missed is beginning to wear thin


----------



## ghb (Jul 31, 2011)

i think i get it, and if i do, then it's quality man, i'll be laughing at that in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 31, 2011)

ghb said:


> giving away all your secrets here lad, any more tips for getting a bird to take it up the wrongun? oops i missed is beginning to wear thin


It's all about keeping the carpets clean (apparently). I'm thinking DST has the cleanest carpets in the Dam hehe


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 31, 2011)

heyyy don u got any pics of the CheeseQuake x Qrazy Train? not sure if u grew this cross out.. or just made the seeds? just dropped a few in water an hour ago. =)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Sorry to hear bout the troubles Mate. Fuckin banks. steal your money and try to make you feel like they are doing you a favor..
> So We need a pic from the chin down, of you in the new suit Donny Lad. LOL. Missed u round here Bro.
> STAY UP..


 ah man, its a new dawn its a new day, it's just a bump in the road man. quiet month off the booze well birthday aside.... didnt actually get a decent shot of me suited n booted. i've got another wedding end of the month tho!


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> PARTY BALLOON!!!!!
> ITS FRIDAY DON! DUDE DUDE DUDE ITS FINALLY FUCKIN FRIDAY!!!
> View attachment 1710899


 just what the Doctor ordered! thanks ambs! tho i think that would tear me a new one.


Bobotrank said:


> Fuck the banks, Don! Fuck 'em. They are driving our whole world's economy into the shitter... but they won't admit that, either. Bastards.
> I vote for a suit shot.


 as i say on the regular these day, let them that wants it from ya worry about it man.


WOWgrow said:


> suit shot voted heh


 sorry bro you'll have to wait!


chb444220 said:


> heyy wats good Don? wow.. i used to check this thread out all the time a while bak... and i JUST realized now that its your thread!! hahahaha.. hows it goin?? gonna be germin a few Cheesequake x Qrazy trains in a day or 2. =) u have any pics of this strain actually grown? or was it just sumthin u made but never grew it? just curious. im subbed for sure tho man. u ever come up with a name for it?? why not sumthin simple.. like Qrazy Cheese....or Cheese Train?


 how do chris lad! Ive got a couple of girls that look to be slightly different pheno's and 3 really good looking lads to play about with pics in a little while. there's a load of people got them on the go at the moment tho. I've just flipped a few days back so there'll be pics a plenty soon ish lol. think qrazy quake is what it'll end up as, and cheese quake for the slangers 


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey don whats up man. Just wanted to give your LCC a shout-out for ya.....I really hadn't smoked too much of it before today. Sampled the Livers dom this morning and we went out a couple of hours later and I was still stoned as fuk lol. Wonderfully sweet on the senses it has a good strong stone to it,,,and a happy euphoric high I've noticed each time I've sampled it. Bit of a hard crasher similiar to the Ice. It grows and smells similiar too it! I potted up one of those phenos today and one of the purple phenos. Just not sure which is which lol.


 shout outs from the main man on the 1's and 2's! cheers bud, yeah thats what i love about the livers there's a real happy warmth to it no paranoia just baked to the bones for ages. that stuff makes excellent butter if you dont fancy using all the trim for hash ;0 i've not really noticed the crash but to be honest i usually go to sleep before the dope wears off anyhow.


stoneyluv said:


> qrazy quake!


 thank stoney I think this is what its going to end up as!


Cindyguygrower said:


> Good to see you back on the ball man. All's coming together atlast, im nearly done laying flooring and moving everything between 3 houses! But going to be smashing when i get in and settled so i can use up the space left in my gaff.
> Ive just put the cq x qt in to sex it but looking god for it. Just waiting on some other's to pop with a few more of them, see if i can't find a nice mummy
> Catch you later cheif, cindy


 cheers lad, aye i'm getting my shit together. everything looked really shitty then i flipped and the girls just fell into line. tho the heat is fucking things up a bit. it was 30c in my tent this morning after 2 hours of lights on. its muggy as hell today and its not going to change for a week, so i've switched to lights on at night which in my area is dicey but there's sweet fa i can o unless i want to fry my lasses. shouldnt be that hot with it being cooltubed but i'm going to soldier through this grow then dismantle and put it back up in a better layout. the bends in my ducting are whats fucking it up i think.

good luck on a keeper in the QQ man, i reckon there's going to be some bonny purples in there.


DST said:


> You can honestly call your own creation anything you want....why not. Loads of other do. That's just my opinion though.


 here here. my lass has been after one named after her for a while. 


Highlanders cave said:


> Except when opening doors of course,,,then it's ladies first . And cumming. Whoops lmao hehe


hahahah keep the lassy in your life happy n the rest falls into place man. 


mr west said:


> Ive never known a woman to fake an O, maybe i jus date good actresses or maybe its women not knowing what an o is which is more common i think lol


 hahah bro how would you know though!?!? ive not met a woman that didnt know what an O was. every bird double clicks their mouse right?


DST said:


> Bit of carpet cleaning, then you can do whatever you want....always work(s)(ed) for me, lol. But then I enjoy that, some men have strange ideas about being a man. A lot of women can not actually have internal orgasms, mainly clitirol(sp), hence proceed straight to bean and get busy style, then everything you do is even more sensitive to your partner so you are onto a winner......
> EDIT: Hold on, shit, this is RIU, I thought I was on my other forum, oops!


 hahah to each there own eh. all that macho bollocks bout not going down is just that imo. every bloke likes their dick sucked so why not the other way round?! 


ghb said:


> giving away all your secrets here lad, any more tips for getting a bird to take it up the wrongun? oops i missed is beginning to wear thin


 shouting grab your ankles and grit your teeth has always worked for me lad 


chb444220 said:


> heyyy don u got any pics of the CheeseQuake x Qrazy Train? not sure if u grew this cross out.. or just made the seeds? just dropped a few in water an hour ago. =)


 coming up in a mo bro. there's quite a few peeps about to run it.


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2011)

uve not been with many repressed catholic girls then lol, they love wen they know the right buttons to click lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2011)

only religion we know up north is NUFC man


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 1, 2011)

Afternoon lads..... And I'm too stoned too say anything else....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2011)

few poor shots, lights were out.






tent left





tent right





BCK's and the couple of livers x blueberry





top two are the QQ's


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2011)

nothing poor bout them shots of sleeping girlys


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2011)

i'm just peeved i waited for the young ones to catch up and the big ones suffered for it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey there buddy. What's in the scrog and also who are the two bushey bitches in the middle with the millions of bud sites lol. Looks like the tent is rocking out to capacity 

Hope all is well ya ma brudder!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2011)

hi man! the back two in the scrog are 2 dogs, the front two are livers and psycho as are the others on the other side, bud sites agogo! need to get the netting up on that side next hopefully it should be up to capacity soon!

am good thanks man. hows things your end?


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2011)

"There must be some kind of way out of here," 
Said the joker to the thief, 
"There's too much confusion, 
I can't get no relief. 
Businessman they drink my wine, 
Plowman dig my earth 
None will level on the line, nobody offered his word, hey" 

"No reason to get excited," 
The thief, he kindly spoke 
"There are many here among us 
Who feel that life is but a joke 
But you and I, we've been through that 
And this is not our fate 
So let us not talk falsely now, the hour is getting late"


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 1, 2011)

Crowded eh?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hi man! the back two in the scrog are 2 dogs, the front two are livers and psycho as are the others on the other side, bud sites agogo! need to get the netting up on that side next hopefully it should be up to capacity soon!
> 
> am good thanks man. hows things your end?


Not too bad I guess, ups and downs...you know the score. Have had the last couple of weeks off pretty much and with nothing lined up for the near future I'm putting a little more time into the crops to try and coax every gram out of them lol. Going to go pressure wash a deck for my chick in a few but having a cuppa and a bowl of LCC first. 

Got a lot going on in the cave, I'll do a much needed update today. Little afraid to count how many different strains I have going lol. Hit me up with a pm about any beans that I have that you would like. 

Catch ya later man have a good eve


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2011)

nah all clever camera angles tryna lad.... honest... 

@ hemlock, love a bit of hendrix but am feeling more nilsson today

[youtube]aT8g7oKnns[/youtube]


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2011)

As someone said "If you can see the floor, yer doing it wrong" lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Not too bad I guess, ups and downs...you know the score. Have had the last couple of weeks off pretty much and with nothing lined up for the near future I'm putting a little more time into the crops to try and coax every gram out of them lol. Going to go pressure wash a deck for my chick in a few but having a cuppa and a bowl of LCC first.
> Got a lot going on in the cave, I'll do a much needed update today. Little afraid to count how many different strains I have going lol. Hit me up with a pm about any beans that I have that you would like.
> Catch ya later man have a good eve


 haha you bet i know about ups and downs. shit tho if you didn't laugh you'd cry eh.

always good to try n squeeze the areas you can improve on buddy. i'd love to run all the beans you've been playing with man but alas its going to be at least 3-4 months before i pop another bean. still have a few tho  look forward to the cave update bro!

another one just because
[youtube]Cf3gyNbn5JI[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> As someone said "If you can see the floor, yer doing it wrong" lol


aye he's always talkin some shite or another


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2011)

I miss you to Don...When all i dream about is U..LOL


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 1, 2011)

Alright brother, strange hour i know! Just trying to fit in some needed R.U.I time while i can. I was on earlier but the comp. was playing up and wouldnt connect. ( shit broadband ).
So how's trick's ? back on yir feet man! ' for the time being lol ' Im just getting geared up for the week-end. My old local has just opened back-up and alot of my old mates are meeting up for a good old swally!
I'll have one for you bro.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> I miss you to Don...When all i dream about is U..LOL


 hahaha you've gone all gooey in civvy street lad  jks jks


Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright brother, strange hour i know! Just trying to fit in some needed R.U.I time while i can. I was on earlier but the comp. was playing up and wouldnt connect. ( shit broadband ).
> So how's trick's ? back on yir feet man! ' for the time being lol ' Im just getting geared up for the week-end. My old local has just opened back-up and alot of my old mates are meeting up for a good old swally!
> I'll have one for you bro.


 hey hey man i was blowin bubbles at 3 bells man lol, the nipper got you up all hours for feeds? wish any of my locals ere worth drinking in. aye have a good one lad, and deffo have one for me  


well i was waiting for some coco to be dropped off and had to wait a week longer than expected so my clones look like shit. they've all rooted but with the heat sticking them under the cfl they've all but a couple near keeled over  this muggy heat is a friggin nightmare. even at midnight the temp was still up to 30c don't know if there's much more i can do top keep it cool in there


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2011)

widows open and wait for a breeze, if i open my front and back door there is a wind tunnel in my flat doors slamming things flying round like a poltagieste


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey Don what's going on. I knew you were on a bit of a health kick lately but did you cut down on the booze too. Kudos if ya did bro cause that aint easy. Feed your head, fix your body lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> widows open and wait for a breeze, if i open my front and back door there is a wind tunnel in my flat doors slamming things flying round like a poltagieste


 [youtube]zEA5R0XHOQ[/youtube]

aye ive got the window cracked the tent slightly open and the door to the room. little bit of a breeze coming in but having the cfl on 18/6 in there too aint helping. 


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Don what's going on. I knew you were on a bit of a health kick lately but did you cut down on the booze too. Kudos if ya did bro cause that aint easy. Feed your head, fix your body lol


 hey bro, still trying to kick this cold, the diets making me a bit run down, i'm being pretty strict. i've cut out lager completely(wedding aside). white bread, potato's. any carbs basically for 5 days then 2 days eating good carbs. 

the beauty of the diet is i can still have a spirit and a diet mixer. once the alcohol leaves the system the diet kicks back in eating fat. kills me watching peeps drink a nice cold pint still but i've lost over half a stone in a fortnight.

hardest bit is getting stoned to pieces then fancying something sweet.

cheers man. you good? you've got strains coming out your lug holes at the mo man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 2, 2011)

What the hell is half a stone in a fortnight lol  

Must be working from home today? Funny me too hehe. Sounds hotter than hell there man,,,down cofs way too. The heat wave is over here and it's more comfortable,,,,another week or two and the nights will be getting cooler and in 3 weeks the leaves will start turning. YES!!!! I'm not a summer person, more fall and winter haha. Then the month od Sept. we will be inundated with leaf peepers. It's pretty crazy! I think tourism is the biggest industry in this state lol.

Ya got everything coming out of your flower tent at once this go round! Tidy haul I'm thinking ; !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 2, 2011)

Aye don? hows it going ? sucks about having to diet. have u tried giving up dairy aswell, i heard that works great. id try to diet and get in better shape. but hell i gott have my carbs, and im diabetic so i should be trying to be healthier any. eh, oh well.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 2, 2011)

haha I feel you on the munchies man, im usually pretty aware of what I eat normally but when im stoned it all goes to shit, I devoured 3 magnums last night lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 2, 2011)

Fruit is a great, healthy munchie...but chocolate taste better.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> What the hell is half a stone in a fortnight lol
> Must be working from home today? Funny me too hehe. Sounds hotter than hell there man,,,down cofs way too. The heat wave is over here and it's more comfortable,,,,another week or two and the nights will be getting cooler and in 3 weeks the leaves will start turning. YES!!!! I'm not a summer person, more fall and winter haha. Then the month od Sept. we will be inundated with leaf peepers. It's pretty crazy! I think tourism is the biggest industry in this state lol.
> Ya got everything coming out of your flower tent at once this go round! Tidy haul I'm thinking ; !)


half a stone is 7lbs man lol. not working from home today but ive had a few smokes smeared with erl and a couple of rum n cokes haha... as much as it pains me to say it i'm actually looking forward to the autumn aswell. hot summer days i love but muggy humid heat is a different barrel of stoats.

yeah should be a big lump out at the finish line, tho i'm going to be staggering to get the most out of it as ill have to shut down for a month or so after which should hopefully coincide with the coldest month or so... 

laters man


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Aye don? hows it going ? sucks about having to diet. have u tried giving up dairy aswell, i heard that works great. id try to diet and get in better shape. but hell i gott have my carbs, and im diabetic so i should be trying to be healthier any. eh, oh well.


 how do man!? aye ive switched to low fat cheese but that's shite, so i just cut it altogether. i do get to eat carbs on the 2 days i choose thankfully or id go mental. the diets pretty sweet actually, i've had 2 just steak dinners in the last two weeks. no sides just 2 massive steaks. 


WOWgrow said:


> haha I feel you on the munchies man, im usually pretty aware of what I eat normally but when im stoned it all goes to shit, I devoured 3 magnums last night lol.


 hahah 3 magnums. good work man, i love the double dip one. 


curious old fart said:


> Fruit is a great, healthy munchie...but chocolate taste better.
> 
> cof


 i can eat high cocoa content chocolate 80% & + which i prefer to the milk stuff anyway. i'm eating endless amounts of fruit tho, it just doesn't fill and is full of sugars, well the ones i like haha


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 2, 2011)

apples/bananas and peanutbutter man... fuckin bombbbbbbbbbbbb! =) adn granola and yogurt... Mmmmmmmm. lol


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 2, 2011)

OK I DID NOT LOOK..LOL
A 1/2 Stone is 7 lbs????
forthnight is 2 week?????


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 2, 2011)

*hot summer days i love but muggy humid heat is a different barrel of stoats.

Dude you'll get used to it. You get to garden in your 75 degree A/C room, in flip flops and shorts, oh and a joint hangin out your mouth... Well maybe thats just me LOL
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> apples/bananas and peanutbutter man... fuckin bombbbbbbbbbbbb! =) adn granola and yogurt... Mmmmmmmm. lol


 yeah i was thinking about going with a fruit salad breakfast. i'm worried i've started sweating bacon grease....


Hemlock said:


> OK I DID NOT LOOK..LOL
> A 1/2 Stone is 7 lbs????
> forthnight is 2 week?????


 think its actually a bit more than that but as i dont have scales that go that far, think i'll go buy some today. 


Hemlock said:


> *hot summer days i love but muggy humid heat is a different barrel of stoats.
> Dude you'll get used to it. You get to garden in your 75 degree A/C room, in flip flops and shorts, oh and a joint hangin out your mouth... Well maybe thats just me LOL
> *


 hahah dude i'm not built for humid heat. ive got fuckin heat rash on my face and neck. it sucks major balls. 

but yeah man. flip flops and boxers while i'm working in there. or nekkid if its a scorcher.



well it looks as though majority of the clones are hanging tough. think they'll take a while to come round though


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 3, 2011)

hahahaha.. yeaa bacons bombbbbb... wat about just fryin up sum ham...? dont think that would be too too bad... i mean hams good... fryin it cant make it that bad as long as u dont use too much oil... cantelope cut up sprinkled lightly with sugar is bombbbb too! lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2011)

Dgt what's up man how things going for ya,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2011)

yeah man, i love BBQ grilled cantaloupe, shits awesome as is pineapple, caramalised fruit rocks.

its always scran talk in here, i need some bud shots up pronto. i'll be potting up the QQ's tonight and the CCxL will be getting a pruning. still trying to decide if I'm going to put the QQ through the CCxL. a branch cant hurt though eh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Dgt what's up man how things going for ya,


whats happening man, been a while eh! i'm good man, just ploddin along. balancing shit like a juggler these days. bout yaself?


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2011)

Alright Don, hope the diet is working for ya bru. Take it easy and I'll catch up soon.

D


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats happening man, been a while eh! i'm good man, just ploddin along. balancing shit like a juggler these days. bout yaself?


 Yeah it's been a while. I'm good trying to hang in there. I see your garden is looking great can't wait to see how the qq comes out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2011)

DST said:


> Alright Don, hope the diet is working for ya bru. Take it easy and I'll catch up soon.
> D


 aye its gannin kanny man. likewise bru, take it shtoney 


wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah it's been a while. I'm good trying to hang in there. I see your garden is looking great can't wait to see how the qq comes out.


 your pm box is full bro but ive emailed ya anyway. yeah thanks the garden is getting there, got some bits n bobs to do tonight moving round and potting up. take some snaps this evening, hasn't been much to look at recently


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey don I ordered sone stuff off eBay two week ago but it never arrived so I thought I best email the cunts. When I got it up and seen the name of the seller I Just started laughing. It's basement lighting lol who else tho eh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2011)

anyone seen the new porsche? BONG!!

http://www.clusterflock.org/2011/07/the-porsche-bong.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Hey don I ordered sone stuff off eBay two week ago but it never arrived so I thought I best email the cunts. When I got it up and seen the name of the seller I Just started laughing. It's basement lighting lol who else tho eh?


ahhh shit man. I can only go on my personal experience being fine?!?! tho plenty of others have been shafted by them. hope it wasn't anything big? i think that's why they actually sort me out p[properly cos when i do order its usually a few hundred squid worth.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 3, 2011)

Only a £15 thing but one that is desperately needed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2011)

always the way eh. tell them don from newcastle sent ya....... lmfao


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry bout that. Pm box clear


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 3, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Hey don I ordered sone stuff off eBay two week ago but it never arrived so I thought I best email the cunts. When I got it up and seen the name of the seller I Just started laughing. It's basement lighting lol who else tho eh?


good thing about ebay is the fact that you're buyer protected through paypal ... assuming you used paypal? when that happened to me with nutes I just ordered some from a different place and waited to sort the refund from the other people. if youre that desperate then you could do the same mate.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 3, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> good thing about ebay is the fact that you're buyer protected through paypal ... assuming you used paypal? when that happened to me with nutes I just ordered some from a different place and waited to sort the refund from the other people. if youre that desperate then you could do the same mate.


Yeah I might just do that mate. I reckon it's just down to laziness they are probably stoners


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 3, 2011)

Howay Mad-Man! Good to see you'r shrugging the daemon's off man, hope you good bro., just noticed the last post about ordering on-line. Im looking to get some new stuff that i dont want to take the chance with " Adam Ant " at basement after our last beef lol. 
Any other site's are good, reliable with decent price's ?

cinder's


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 4, 2011)

Don I sent a email so let me know...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Howay Mad-Man! Good to see you'r shrugging the daemon's off man, hope you good bro., just noticed the last post about ordering on-line. Im looking to get some new stuff that i dont want to take the chance with " Adam Ant " at basement after our last beef lol.
> Any other site's are good, reliable with decent price's ?
> cinder's


 demons be damned lad!!! Hell yeah i am. well i hear a lot of folks use 3 counties, 3ch.com growell.co.uk or to be honest these days i google the product i want then hit shopping n see where its cheapest. there's a new hydro shop springing up every day. or you can do the other option go to a local hydro shop slip them a bit of bud and ask for a disco man works a charm round my way.


wyteberrywidow said:


> Don I sent a email so let me know...


 on it man!


i was sat in the battle cruiser yesterday when me mate phones n says i've just been away out to holy island and caught 2 lobsters, fancy coming over for dinner!? too damn right i do i said. picked up a couple of fat juicy steaks and a bottle of champers i had saved in the cupboard and away i went. so fresh they were still snapping when i got there. best meal ever.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm documenting it now and will continue once I start running them. I like the sounds of it all don I will def look forward to seeing this go good. Later off to bed now


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 4, 2011)

its only just hit me how much ganja there is in your tent lol, this is just one half ....  fuckin nice bro!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm documenting it now and will continue once I start running them. I like the sounds of it all don I will def look forward to seeing this go good. Later off to bed now


 Amen to that brother! sleep well man. 

i'm going to have another stab at this oil lark with the everclear afore heading in to work. it's pishing doon again. still like 20c+ PAH British summer time more like British monsoon season.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> its only just hit me how much ganja there is in your tent lol, this is just one half ....  fuckin nice bro!


haha yeah, tho i have no idea what i'll end up with. see how problematic it is in the next few weeks. just hope the heat dies down or it'll be a poor return for the time.

cheers!


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2011)

Morning donny mate, hope ya having a good one if not soggy lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the very last bit of green i have lol, Dogs 7 weeks tomoz tho lol.


----------



## rasclot (Aug 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha yeah, tho i have no idea what i'll end up with. see how problematic it is in the next few weeks. just hope the heat dies down or it'll be a poor return for the time.
> 
> cheers!


lookin good in there mate this heat aint no good to man or beast is it hopefully it cools down after today fukin british weather!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> Morning donny mate, hope ya having a good one if not soggy lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the very last bit of green i have lol, Dogs 7 weeks tomoz tho lol.


 aye kanny man just struggling with this muggy heat a bit. dun dun duuuuuun the last smoke eh. savour it well man!


rasclot said:


> lookin good in there mate this heat aint no good to man or beast is it hopefully it cools down after today fukin british weather!!


 aye its going to be cooler for a week but also thunderstorms and rain. JOY eh 

cheers man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

M*A*S*H.........


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 4, 2011)

How long are you going to soak?


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

good question probably 2-3 days there or there abouts cof man! you good?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 4, 2011)

You know you can mix oil and bubble hash (in a dry powder form) half and half to make squidgy black. I've done it twice and the lad who takes all my hash was calling it super squidge.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

i mixed in the remains of the bho i made last run, and used the same pyrex bowl so hopefully should get a decent lump out. 

super squidge lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 4, 2011)

rasclot said:


> lookin good in there mate this heat aint no good to man or beast is it hopefully it cools down after today fukin british weather!!


We could have a pissing contest,,,ask Cof and T how they doing jk. Just in a bit of a foul mood guys. Gotta cuppa and a bubbler of bsb next to me so that should help


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm doing fairly well. Heat indexes outside are above 115 and the grow is maxing at 91.7 before settling at 64 for the low. Makes purple leaves and a colorful bloom.
From DST work, we know that you can do anything from a wash to a long soak, it all depends on how long you want to wait.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> We could have a pissing contest,,,ask Cof and T how they doing jk. Just in a bit of a foul mood guys. Gotta cuppa and a bubbler of bsb next to me so that should help


 hahaha it is the great british passtime gumming about the weather, but you guys have it much hotter. my backs jipping me today. just hit a livers and shish bongo n sat in my massage chair with a cuppa. bliss. 


curious old fart said:


> I'm doing fairly well. Heat indexes outside are above 115 and the grow is maxing at 91.7 before settling at 64 for the low. Makes purple leaves and a colorful bloom.
> From DST work, we know that you can do anything from a wash to a long soak, it all depends on how long you want to wait.
> 
> cof


 i honestly dont know how you guys do anything in triple figure heat. 

yeah i figured i'm not in a rush so the long soak is all good. i wonder how wastefull the quick wash is. if i ever did it i think i'd probably butane the leftover mash.

met a new hookup charging £200 a go for the same shiz everyone in town is punting. had to laugh. kids these days. for some reason people round my way go nuts for cinderella.


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2011)

nice and healthy Don......the banana's I mean!!!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> M*A*S*H.........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

aye lad, bacon and eggs every morning was making me stir crazy. cant believe i just typed that. what has become of me.

reminds me time to go shake and bake


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey Don, Is that everclear(grain) in that jar?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

it is, its almost black now. looks a lot like absinthe. mmmm absinthe


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 4, 2011)

do you then pour it through a coffee filter? or do you use a mesh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

ill use the screen from my bubblebag set or one of the bags not sure which would be best, assuming all thc is in the alcohol probably the pressing screen


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ill use the screen from my bubblebag set or one of the bags not sure which would be best, assuming all thc is in the alcohol probably the pressing screen


I've recently done it with a coffee filter. next time i will use a fine mesh wire strainer. the coffee filter was to messy. 

the first time i smoked it, i soaked a bud up with it and put it in my bong..... ahhh what a night that was!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 4, 2011)

I use the 150 micron bag.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> I've recently done it with a coffee filter. next time i will use a fine mesh wire strainer. the coffee filter was to messy.
> the first time i smoked it, i soaked a bud up with it and put it in my bong..... ahhh what a night that was!!!!


 hahah yeah that will definitely put you in a good place eh. 


curious old fart said:


> I use the 150 micron bag.
> 
> cof


 thanks man.


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2011)

I use my 20mc bag the larger bores let plant matter through don and that kinda defeats the object


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2011)

ah righty. its pretty damn dark now.


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 5, 2011)

alright!! time to make the donuts!!! pour it out and boil it off!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2011)

its only been a day and a half i'll probably do it tomorrow late on. but i will go and shake it!


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 5, 2011)

If ya shake it more than twice, your playing with it!!! hahahahahahahaaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2011)

whaz up dawg?man, can u believe its friday again! wow, this week went by super quick. i like the green liquid in the jar.. man that looks delicious.lol..i bet that will get you super fucked up.
your plants are so dense and bushy and beautfiul. they will award you with so much dope you will have to go buy some more curing jars.

is it ok to use yellow leaves to make cannabutter? 

have a wonderful weeked sweetie pie.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey don, it turns out my L x CC self pollinated on the preflowers. thats a seed poking off the bud it was at one of the nodes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> If ya shake it more than twice, your playing with it!!! hahahahahahahaaha


 heheheheh well my folks never knew what to get me for Christmas. toys or trousers with deep pockets 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> whaz up dawg?man, can u believe its friday again! wow, this week went by super quick. i like the green liquid in the jar.. man that looks delicious.lol..i bet that will get you super fucked up.
> your plants are so dense and bushy and beautfiul. they will award you with so much dope you will have to go buy some more curing jars.
> 
> is it ok to use yellow leaves to make cannabutter?
> have a wonderful weeked sweetie pie.


 hey ambs yeah it seems like last month and this have already flown past. 6 weeks holidays as a kid seemed like months now it feels like about a fortnight. or maybe i just dont remember stuff happening... 

anyway... yeah ive just decanted the mix and strained it out, dyed a lot of things green in the kitchen. self included. glad my lass is still in bed she'd do her nut.

the plants are hanging in there, i culled two males of the qrazyquake and kept the stinker of them to go through the likewise stinky of the two girls. ive not really known males to stink bad, this ones a right pen and ink. the clones look like they've been through A war tho i'm seriously thinking of re doing the lot. tho most look like they'll have pulled round in another few days. the heats fucked a few of them tho.

i personally don't use yellow leaves for anything really. its probably just a mental block but i have a thought they have been discarded already for a reason.

have a wicked weekend yourself pet, i'm cooking/drinking tonight and go karting tomorrow! 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hey don, it turns out my L x CC self pollinated on the preflowers. thats a seed poking off the bud it was at one of the nodes


 sweet trubs, I knew it couldnt be just me with all three pheno's doing the same.



so i'm evaporating the everclear. but really i'm wondering how much of the stuff i could add to a bottle of lemonade and not kill muyself with. anyone know?


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2011)

Is it everclear, urll be ok ish with half a shot topped up with lemonade, its tastes like funky bitter lemon, id take it from there i personally didnt feel it much on half a shot but its a safe way to start mate. Smoking quick dried dog kush to get the brain fizzing lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2011)

haha aye its everclear, i'm not drinking iso lad!!! tho maybe if you filter it through bread?!!?!? naaah maybe not eh.

i'll see what the guests think, once they've had a few that is haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 6, 2011)

Don't forget to add the Redbull ; !)


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 6, 2011)

Redbull? I'm lost, what is that all about? drink it while smoking the oil?


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2011)

drinking the oil as a tincture before its evaporated lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh yeah did you try any don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2011)

i tried to persuade the fella, but he was having none of it....


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2011)

still up fae last night Don? or is this the health kick thing, getting you up early? have a good un lad.

D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2011)

i wish haha. i had a carb day yesterday. the missus said i've not been having enough carb on the carb days so she made me eat pizza n dime bar cake. stomach bloated up, indigestion all night... that and my lass cant half snore for a little bird 

worth it though my lass makes an awesome pizza marscapone and prosciutto.

having a good weekend fella?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmm.....Dime Bar Cake. Only ever had that in a place caled Snack Attack on the Costa Del Sol. Near a place called la Cala de Mijas. Post recipe p


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2011)

It's been a busy one, finished yesterday at 4, and then started to do some write ups and stuff that needs doing. Friday was hectic at work and the combo of hash cake and a night out left me quite frazzled. Was supposed to be cycling down to Naarden today (fortified town) but it's pissin it with rain so the wife got up, grumbled about it and returned to bed. Just finished chopping a Casey Jones, slurp.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> i wish haha. i had a carb day yesterday. the missus said i've not been having enough carb on the carb days so she made me eat pizza n dime bar cake. stomach bloated up, indigestion all night... that and my lass cant half snore for a little bird
> 
> worth it though my lass makes an awesome pizza marscapone and prosciutto.
> 
> having a good weekend fella?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Mmmmmmmmm.....Dime Bar Cake. Only ever had that in a place caled Snack Attack on the Costa Del Sol. Near a place called la Cala de Mijas. Post recipe p


 was just a bought one fella, http://www.almondy.com/


DST said:


> It's been a busy one, finished yesterday at 4, and then started to do some write ups and stuff that needs doing. Friday was hectic at work and the combo of hash cake and a night out left me quite frazzled. Was supposed to be cycling down to Naarden today (fortified town) but it's pissin it with rain so the wife got up, grumbled about it and returned to bed. Just finished chopping a Casey Jones, slurp.


 hash cake and work usually dont mix too well lmao. fair play to ya man.so jkust a day chillaxing eh. i'm just watching old bear grylls n the sofa. that mans a dime bar for sure....


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2011)

Morning everybody peeps, I slept like a champion and am having the wake n bake of champs too DOG joint>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2011)

Armadillo, crunchy on the outside soft in the middle


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2011)

woot woot, DOG bong with some OG blonde pollem!!! Get it in ye lad.

EDIT: Upon reflection I actually wanted to cycle 60km today, but now I am actually happy it's raining, lmao. Let's see what happens, sun might still come out. Rain, don't fail me now!!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2011)

theres blue skies where i am looks like a nice bright sunday here. I think the JW's will be oot in force today, just thier luck its naked sunday today haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

Im meant to be painting my garage but alais it pissing down. Thankyou rain. Going to introduce the A/C unit tonight, get these temps down


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2011)

well apparently the go karting i'm doing this after is outdoors!?!? with storms forecast this could be interesting....

doubly interesting as all the peeps going are major stoners. last time i went i had a few cheeky lines and near broke my leg. had a knee like a melon for a month. all the tissue was fubar. think i'll just have a smoke today.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

Me and my younger bro went karting on a wet track a few months back. They weren't going to let us on but after some sweet talk and a alteration of the disclaimer we signed, we got on. From the minute I floored the accelerator till I came off I laughed so hard. There was this tight corner that was slippy as fuck but when u hit it at speed you spun 360's and if you were lucky/skillful you would end up facing the right way. Got black flagged about 6 times but in the end up the stewards were just laughing. Went with the girl a few weeks back and couldn't catch her. 9st v 15st. No contest.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

Lol Don, you make that pizza sound like a bad thing  Ya Las sounds like a keeper! I ent been go-carting in ever, got some grandparents in Yorkshire so we'd go visit Lightwater valley. The black cart was the fastest fer sure, noone wanted the blue  ah the joy of midnless childhood where physics and mechanics meant nothing  Don't tempt me so!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ttt nothin like a nice adrenalin buzz wen your gettin older bro lol!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ttt nothin like a nice adrenalin buzz wen your gettin older bro lol!!


dude, ur sig link dont work, I tried to be welcome lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 7, 2011)

you must be gettin the storm we had last night don, pretty mental, heaviest rain ive seen in a long time, just got some mad rain now. fancy a pizza now youve started talkin bout it ...


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 7, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/448640-20x-exodus-cheese-clones-under-2.html


cheddar cheeeseeeeee ... sounds good an all right now


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2011)

Where am I? and who are you? LOL jus kiddin >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> DoG and hash


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> Where am I? and who are you?


Probably on the couch with a joint in your hand Westy...knowing you. And this is the internet, lol.


----------



## Thurgood jenkin$ (Aug 7, 2011)

picture 4, those are some gorgeous Colas you got there.


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2011)

DST said:


> Probably on the couch with a joint in your hand Westy...knowing you. And this is the internet, lol.


I do get confused lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey hey Don brova hope you're Sunday is wrappin' up the right way. Just getting mine started over here with some coffee and cheese... and the coffee timer just went off. BRB!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 7, 2011)

Alright bro. Just in to say ello. I hear you on the local hydro shop thing, but last i heard the nearest one to my for mile's has been getting staked out lol. The bizzie's were sitting pulling random ( suspect ) car's coming out the unit where the shop is and that was enough for me haha Fek-that for a game of soldier's. I'm sure they walked in with a b/s reason about an incident outside and caught the gadgie toking and a couple ' dolly's pram's ' in a baggie, but i'll take the street's word for it and stay clear me think's.
Its cool, i'll find somewhere man.

Stay safe bro 

cgg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2011)

aye i hear the same stories about the local hydro shop aswell, think its the same the country over man. stay safe man. for the sake of a few bar postage it's not worth the aggro.

well karting was wicked fun. came third and was only 2+ secs off leader. was loving kicking the arse end of the kart out on the big turns. kills your speed though  I can deffo see why people joy ride.

had a bit of a nightmare this morning. noticed the veg cfl hadn't been on for a day. checked it out n there's a loose connect somewhere. checked the timer that's ok. switched the 300 bulb for a 125 that worked fine. put the big cfl back in and the bloody blue portion of it blew. massive bang and some smoke. so were cookin on half gas at the moment. pleased i realised now and not in a weeks time. the clones were on their last as it is..

Thanks thurgood, if your referring to the pics on the first page. sadly those nugs aren't mine...


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2011)

oops, I had the same experience with my 300w cfl, went fizzy bang pop, but that was because I cracked it with my big mits!

Karting is great fun, any bruises? That diet must be doing you good lad, keeping the weight down on the go karts is uber important. My mate who is like 4foot fuck all, always wins. He thinks he's F1, lol, but really he's just a wee jockey....no I am not bitter, haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2011)

aye I'm still going to take the housing apart n see if i can find the loose connection or the 125 will blow sooner or later. then it'll be 20 odd clones on the windowsill  

aye couple of bruises from the seat and a bit tight across the chest but nowt major. no hematomas this time round. aye the lads that were placed 1 and 2 are all of 8 stone soaked through so 2 secs on top i was quite happy with really. was giving it like ayrton senna mind. overtaking through the chicane and round every corner i could, flagged a few times but nowt major. 

really struggling to get motivated today. cant be chewed. and I'm the boss today lmfao. think it could be hometime soon.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 8, 2011)

I vote hometime for ya boss. And then homegrown : !) 

Enjoying some Purp LCC right now bro and boy does that take on a nice smell and taste with a cure! Sounds like a fun time go karting too man, good luck with things!


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 8, 2011)

Alreet Don Heres some Lxcc under a 1000. fekin awsome. got mor ein me J


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I vote hometime for ya boss. And then homegrown : !)
> Enjoying some Purp LCC right now bro and boy does that take on a nice smell and taste with a cure! Sounds like a fun time go karting too man, good luck with things!


 Amen brother! yeah the purp Lcc is a nice smooth toke. not quite as heavy as the other pheno's but nice none the less. i miss it. I'll deffo be running that in the next round. yeah luck has been with me today realised i was 300 bones in credit with the gas and eleccy company. couldn't have come at a better time. you good? HIGH?


Hemlock said:


> Alreet Don Heres some Lxcc under a 1000. fekin awsome. got mor ein me J
> View attachment 1726156


 Alreeeeet as we say locally man! hows tricks? lookin good there. going to be a nice tree that one man.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Amen brother! yeah the purp Lcc is a nice smooth toke. not quite as heavy as the other pheno's but nice none the less. i miss it. I'll deffo be running that in the next round. yeah luck has been with me today realised i was 300 bones in credit with the gas and eleccy company. couldn't have come at a better time. you good? HIGH?
> 
> Alreeeeet as we say locally man! hows tricks? lookin good there. going to be a nice tree that one man.


 Tricks are good Lad. Off to get a massage.. No Don No happy ending..LOL.. Did you see that stem on that LxCC of Mine its a TREE!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2011)

hahaha dude your going to the wrong masseuse  

you do seem to have to have a thing for fat stems. that huge beast momma you had was pretty impressive. 


well i feel like a reet wally. got home n spent an hour n a half taking every single part of the light fitting apart. took out all the connectors cut the cable past where i thought there might have been a kink that could have snapped cable inside. put it all together. no light still. 

checked the fuse. there's a 3amp fuse in a 13amp plug.  strangely enough though that's the fuse it came with!? stuck it back up in the cupboard. no light. 

if i turn the housing upside down the light comes on. right it and out it goes!? i know all the connections are solid so fuck knows whats wrong. i gave it an angry shake and it stayed on so we backed away quietly.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2011)

strange very strange. some very strange possibly spiritual energy is at work here? respect the energy.lol you did the right thing donnie, back away. good luck.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm having one of those nights. You learn with every grow. From now on I'm going to SCROG and SCROG only. Feel like a steelfixer the amount of ties Ive done


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2011)

try this donnie
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smudge_stick


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2011)

Stay safe Donny, sounds a bit precarious.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> strange very strange. some very strange possibly spiritual energy is at work here? respect the energy.lol you did the right thing donnie, back away. good luck.


 haha the ghost of dons grow room 


supersillybilly said:


> I'm having one of those nights. You learn with every grow. From now on I'm going to SCROG and SCROG only. Feel like a steelfixer the amount of ties Ive done


 pea netting is ideal man, much easier than canes n the like. 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> try this donnie
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smudge_stick


 only things smokin in there are doobs ambs  tho if you can put dope in them i could be tempted.


DST said:


> Stay safe Donny, sounds a bit precarious.


 aye its always one thing or another. cheers man


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha dude your going to the wrong masseuse
> 
> you do seem to have to have a thing for fat stems. that huge beast momma you had was pretty impressive.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a loose ground. Check your mounts that hold the interior to see if they are loose.

 
cof


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 8, 2011)

^^^ or possibly corroded.


way to go on getting it to work.... I go by the "if it ain't broke, don't fuck with it" hehe


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2011)

yo don dude, how the fuck are you man? 
hey i got some cherry cheese livers here. Is she ready to chop? did you invent this strain dude? peace and demons be gone! ambertrichski

View attachment 1727306


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 9, 2011)

Looking Sat. dom and very sweeeeeeet Amber! A nice first Pic. of the day!

Hope you'r shinning bro! Fuck-me, ive got 2 open ballast's that sound like they'r tosting ' fungus gnat's ' when i turn it on! I do it from other side of room and stay well clear lol. I need to rig-up some kind of cover, i got a friend to make a couple boxes from mdf, but even with hole's for vent's i still think it will over heat son got to go to plan B which is ? ? ? " They work great though! " lol.

Later cowboy


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

sounds like you should get a firebox (something metal) not mdf bru.

and amber, I left a comment on your thread re your smelly cherry, I think it needs a couple weeks at least. Don the Daddy will see you right though. Peace, DST


Cindyguygrower said:


> Looking Sat. dom and very sweeeeeeet Amber! A nice first Pic. of the day!
> 
> Hope you'r shinning bro! Fuck-me, ive got 2 open ballast's that sound like they'r tosting ' fungus gnat's ' when i turn it on! I do it from other side of room and stay well clear lol. I need to rig-up some kind of cover, i got a friend to make a couple boxes from mdf, but even with hole's for vent's i still think it will over heat son got to go to plan B which is ? ? ? " They work great though! " lol.
> 
> Later cowboy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Sounds like a loose ground. Check your mounts that hold the interior to see if they are loose.
> 
> cof


 thanks cof, the earth was just attached to the housing screw with a washer to a bolt i just screwed it back together. ill check again, but i dont want to move it too much or the thing might short. again... cheers tho fella!


stoneyluv said:


> ^^^ or possibly corroded.
> way to go on getting it to work.... I go by the "if it ain't broke, don't fuck with it" hehe


 all points were fine i re did all the connectors which were alaso fine. just wish id checked the fuse first lmao tool that i am sometmes....


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yo don dude, how the fuck are you man?
> hey i got some cherry cheese livers here. Is she ready to chop? did you invent this strain dude? peace and demons be gone! ambertrichski
> View attachment 1727306


 alreet pet!? I'm ok bit hazy this morning think i got some potin my eye last night i look like rocky on the left side... otherwise good, the oil has evaporated, so i'll be testdriving that after ive done some emails. 
yeah I put the cherry cheese through the livers. looks as D bru said ambs, another 2 weeks. how far along is she now? I'm still puzzled as to how near all your plants have really long pistils? 
oily :: all round!!! 


Cindyguygrower said:


> Looking Sat. dom and very sweeeeeeet Amber! A nice first Pic. of the day!
> Hope you'r shinning bro! Fuck-me, ive got 2 open ballast's that sound like they'r tosting ' fungus gnat's ' when i turn it on! I do it from other side of room and stay well clear lol. I need to rig-up some kind of cover, i got a friend to make a couple boxes from mdf, but even with hole's for vent's i still think it will over heat son got to go to plan B which is ? ? ? " They work great though! " lol.
> Later cowboy


 hahah alreet fella, i know that sound man. not good if your sleeping in the same room lol. my lass was not impressed at any rate... 
laters cinders man


DST said:


> sounds like you should get a firebox (something metal) not mdf bru.
> and amber, I left a comment on your thread re your smelly cherry, I think it needs a couple weeks at least. Don the Daddy will see you right though. Peace, DST


 What D said  it could go a little longer but id doubt it. what boost have you been using on it?

well, another day another dollar... some pics for you all later.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

Why no ask pukka. Hes a spark. Got the aircon in the tent(after alot of fucking about) Temps are now sitting at 30 and its taking a shitload of water out the air. Using about £6 a day leccy though.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

ayaaaaaaas 6 bar a day and your temps are only down to 30. christ lad. no way you can channel a new airflow from anywhere?

cheers ill have a word with pukka


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 9, 2011)

Morning Don! Looking forward to your pics bro,,,,,and a report on the oil


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ayaaaaaaas 6 bar a day and your temps are only down to 30. christ lad. no way you can channel a new airflow from anywhere?
> 
> cheers ill have a word with pukka


Ive got bout 6 weeks left. Im going grin and bear it, then move


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Morning Don! Looking forward to your pics bro,,,,,and a report on the oil


 morning chief!! oil is lethal.... took a bit over to me pals this morning n watched him smear it all down a ciggy. once he'd coughed a lung up he was stoned to bits


supersillybilly said:


> Ive got bout 6 weeks left. Im going grin and bear it, then move


 at least the heats died off a bit eh. 6 to go eh kool. seems like an age for mine. 7 weeks tomorrow!

qrazy quake stinker male





stinker female





stinker female, node space is kanny





QQ other pheno, more sandalwood musk to it





nodage is good on this one too





tent left





tent right





my name is erl





a little over 10 grams all told






its what i call north n south dope. your heads zinging and your stuck to the floor. tastes nicer than the last batch i did. smokes smoother but that could just be me...

thanks for watching peeps, i'll get round the doors laters!


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

Very tight Mr Gin, very tight indeed! And need I say anything about the erl. NAe wonder yer lad was couching his lungs up, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

why thank you D! i do try..... 

no more oil for a while though my lass has been noticing the disappearance of too many kitchen items.... like every pyrex dish/bowl  and a boat load of teaspoons


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2011)

BHO? now your talkin some serious shiiiiitittt BOY. nice tar lad.hehehehe... you ever check out this BHO thread? hahah,its really sweeeeeet..
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/413954-how-butane-honey-hash-oil.html 
how are you going to indulge in it donald? do you have one of those special BHO bong like devices.? those are smoking hot pieces. later cutie!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> why thank you D! i do try.....
> 
> no more oil for a while though my lass has been noticing the disappearance of too many kitchen items.... like every pyrex dish/bowl  and a boat load of teaspoons


Im the same. Plates,scissors,knifes and when it comes to selling - freezer bags.lol


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

Clean them up with some oil mate, extra virgin works great....my wifes the same, keeps complaining about all the spoons and pots I have in the greenhouse, lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> why thank you D! i do try.....
> 
> no more oil for a while though my lass has been noticing the disappearance of too many kitchen items.... like every pyrex dish/bowl  and a boat load of teaspoons


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> BHO? now your talkin some serious shiiiiitittt BOY. nice tar lad.hehehehe... you ever check out this BHO thread? hahah,its really sweeeeeet..
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/413954-how-butane-honey-hash-oil.html
> how are you going to indulge in it donald? do you have one of those special BHO bong like devices.? those are smoking hot pieces. later cutie!


 hey ambs! yeah ive been on that thread, some serious erl fiends on RIU... thats everclear oil not butane though. much easier process to be honest. still a reet sticky mess to deal with though haha. 
i really want an oil skillet but cant really justify the expense. maybe i'll treat myself for Christmas. laters ambs! 


supersillybilly said:


> Im the same. Plates,scissors,knifes and when it comes to selling - freezer bags.lol


 haha aye any port in a storm lol. ive seen deals in toilet roll the lot. 


DST said:


> Clean them up with some oil mate, extra virgin works great....my wifes the same, keeps complaining about all the spoons and pots I have in the greenhouse, lol.


 well i was tempted to make a lasagne in the pryex dish i was doing the bho into. but my lass wasn't too keen


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

bho lasagne....mmmn, lekker.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

dunno if the flavour would work well ?!


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2011)

We made tuna mayo n sweetcorn in the pyrex dish that had left overs of oil in it, to be honest didnt notice any stoned effect after eating it lol it was sucha small amount lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Clean them up with some oil mate, extra virgin works great....my wifes the same, keeps complaining about all the spoons and pots I have in the greenhouse, lol.


 I use the same alcohol to clean residue off my dishes that i use to clean off my pipes. ive never tried oil before. probably smells a lot better.


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 10, 2011)

i'd say ur town was one of the major citys of the UK but it didnt go off from what i saw on the news, just shows ya what the general population are like in ur town 2 me mate, good on u guys  hope ur well mate


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 10, 2011)

You out on the town running amok eh las. Ive not really had 2 Min's to read or watch any new's last few day's but i caught some earlier.
Stay safe man!

So, howdy freind. I think i'm going to have to organise a certain couple night's to get online at a time when its no just me and the bird's up! Hope you'r good too though Donny. I see the tent's packin, and love the look of the QQ's can't wait to see these do their thang! I'm having to hold off popping some more with a couple other D.P.Q's till i get this gaff fitted out with a new heating system!! Going to take for-ever so plan b is in motion. " well it will be tomorrow, i mean today! " ( My head's fried wi time the now man.)

p.s got to get you a shot of my cc x l up bro. Last time i saw a bush like this i just pretented to fall asleep 

Later's man 

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I use the same alcohol to clean residue off my dishes that i use to clean off my pipes. ive never tried oil before. probably smells a lot better.


 im a butter fingers as is. washing my glass in olive oil could be costly haha ive been using surgical spirit and rock salt of late but i used to quite like nail polish remover. you can even get a citrus flavour 


las fingerez said:


> i'd say ur town was one of the major citys of the UK but it didnt go off from what i saw on the news, just shows ya what the general population are like in ur town 2 me mate, good on u guys  hope ur well mate


 man there's a bad element everywhere, i just knew that we wouldn't have any bother. were all too pre occupied with NUFC and drinking to go robbing JD sports ffs. i'm kanny man, cheers. the gaffers coming to pick me up for work/have a smoke before we go haaha. going to break him with the oil..... bout yaself man, all good ? 


Cindyguygrower said:


> You out on the town running amok eh las. Ive not really had 2 Min's to read or watch any new's last few day's but i caught some earlier.
> Stay safe man!
> So, howdy freind. I think i'm going to have to organise a certain couple night's to get online at a time when its no just me and the bird's up! Hope you'r good too though Donny. I see the tent's packin, and love the look of the QQ's can't wait to see these do their thang! I'm having to hold off popping some more with a couple other D.P.Q's till i get this gaff fitted out with a new heating system!! Going to take for-ever so plan b is in motion. " well it will be tomorrow, i mean today! " ( My head's fried wi time the now man.)
> p.s got to get you a shot of my cc x l up bro. Last time i saw a bush like this i just pretented to fall asleep
> ...


 aaaaaaaaahahhaaaaa cinders you crack me reet up. mer bush than an 80's porno eh. lmao look forward to seeing it man. 

aye i'm kanny fella, just taking it day by day. clones are a bit fucked well the psycho ones. dogs have made a come back and the ccxl were fine from the off?! took a load more yesterday. thinking of letting the psycho go. or at least just doing a reveg and leaving it out for a while. 

hope the heating change is swift lad 

ttfn


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2011)

feeling a bit of hip hop this morning.

[youtube]sQ3K5GjsSs[/youtube]
[youtube]HfDfu1qbcs4[/youtube]


----------



## rasclot (Aug 11, 2011)

hows breeders boutique gettin on mate?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 12, 2011)

Hippin n Hoppin Donny Boy! A wee bit mix up, like it man. How's trick's bro, hand's are full and lucky to get 5 mins. But got to wait in for repair's and be prepared lol. So trying to catch-up with the face's. ( that no-one's seen haha )

later's crazyhorse


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2011)

rasclot said:


> hows breeders boutique gettin on mate?


 swimmingly man. one step at a time. lot of red tape with banks. 


Cindyguygrower said:


> Hippin n Hoppin Donny Boy! A wee bit mix up, like it man. How's trick's bro, hand's are full and lucky to get 5 mins. But got to wait in for repair's and be prepared lol. So trying to catch-up with the face's. ( that no-one's seen haha )
> later's crazyhorse


 HOW YEE paleface!  tricks are finally falling in my hand man. or maybe it just feels that way cos i've finally got some buds to look at. small as they are they're perfectly formed. just like how i like my squaws  
get your stealth on fella!

mini pron 

DOG





Livers





Cosis





QrazyQuake






have a good weekend peeps


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2011)

The buds are back in town. Great stuf Don. So is the Cosis much different to the Exo Cheese?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2011)

hahah aye it's been too long man. missed it more than i thought i would. 

the cosis grows more classic Christmas tree shaped than the cheese yet is still quite bushy. the high is quite similar. tastes quite cheesey but a bit sweeter. i prefer it to the cheese but am a bit bored with it now. cant wait to try the QQ thats going to be a lovely spear shape, reckon it'll be kanny for SOG


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2011)

Orite donny boy?....................gardens lookin tremendous my friend!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2011)

bored with diamonds ffs


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 12, 2011)

those DOG buds look identical to my trainwreck buds at that point, not too many pistils an they have a sort of solid centrE? everything looking class as per don


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2011)

What Breeders Boutique DoG Kush?


----------



## beginner.legal.growop (Aug 12, 2011)

crazy-mental said:


> cowboy style?.


 thats the best wayyy.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah aye it's been too long man. missed it more than i thought i would.
> 
> the cosis grows more classic Christmas tree shaped than the cheese yet is still quite bushy. the high is quite similar. tastes quite cheesey but a bit sweeter. i prefer it to the cheese but am a bit bored with it now. cant wait to try the QQ thats going to be a lovely spear shape, reckon it'll be kanny for SOG


Alright fella, That look's a more Sativa pheno of the DOG from last one. Im still loving the first one i popped so much, im holding the other's tight!!!
I hear you on getting the stealth on man, its holding me back big-time. Its all on the Christmas list after i get done with moving. Have to Speculate to accumulate eh Donny. 
I'm also right keen on getting my QQ's Blooming, That's me just flipped one, i'll get you some snap's soon man! 

p.s it was a blinder bro!

[video=youtube;ihMMQXWKGwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihMMQXWKGwg[/video]
Stay Keen n Green 

cinder's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Orite donny boy?....................gardens lookin tremendous my friend!!


 cheers pukka lad, aye should be a good harvest hopefully. bloody needs to be lol


mr west said:


> bored with diamonds ffs


 haahah well yeah. there's thousands of strains out there i want to try them all man. shit theres probably near a hundred in my fridghe ive been gifted that i've been sitting on for too long. next run will be a lot of those beans and some refining of the existing ones. 


WOWgrow said:


> those DOG buds look identical to my trainwreck buds at that point, not too many pistils an they have a sort of solid centrE? everything looking class as per don


 yup the foundations have been laid. they'll swell son enough. you sure you dont mean the QQ, that is part trainwreck?! cheers tho fella


beginner.legal.growop said:


> thats the best wayyy.


 [youtube]iPOQE_LUESs[/youtube] damn straight BLG, welcome .


Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright fella, That look's a more Sativa pheno of the DOG from last one. Im still loving the first one i popped so much, im holding the other's tight!!!
> I hear you on getting the stealth on man, its holding me back big-time. Its all on the Christmas list after i get done with moving. Have to Speculate to accumulate eh Donny.
> I'm also right keen on getting my QQ's Blooming, That's me just flipped one, i'll get you some snap's soon man!
> Stay Keen n Green
> cinder's


 morning geeza. nah thats the same dog all the way from the failed reveg scrog to these two effin huge bushes. i loved that one. was a winner for damn sure. and i have a bet to win.... i've still got a nug from that first crop in a jar, my pal said that the cloned plant a year later wouldn't be as good. i laughed and said no probs i'll bet you a tenner. i should have gone higher....

good luck with the QQ's ive just isolated the boy and his nuts are about ripe to blow. ive only two girls to spluff sadly and only the stinky one will be getting fully bukkaki'd. 

THE FOOTBALL SEASON STARTS TODAY!!!!!!!!! no more bored sat/sundays. i'm off to get me coupon filled in and some peev doon me neck have a good weekend all!


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2011)

Hoora for the footy season!! Enjoy the swally Don lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2011)

i know it bores those who arent fans to tears. but its like christmas for them that do haha

getting on it in T minus 3 hours.....


----------



## ghb (Aug 13, 2011)

i have footy envy don, my plans have been dashed due to the marauding hoodlums in the smoke, typical!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2011)

ahh you a spurs fan? thought they had it all under control now? still always match of the day eh


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2011)

puff puff passing out, i mean through>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Dog n hash wakey fuckty


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2011)

dog and ze hash, got it on smash today have we!?  i'm just about to have me last bong afore i get on it. hate being baked for the footy


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2011)

u hate being baked for the footy but ur doing epic bong rips b4 u go lol?? Im confused and its not us the hash i dont think


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2011)

our kick offs not till half5 and the earlier games is half 3 ill be fine by then


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2011)

U need thaT AGGRESSIVE EDGE DO YA lol soz caps. spoze wen theres drinkin envolved u need to be on ya toes lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 13, 2011)

Mon the Toon.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2011)

Pars won the day, they are the Scottish "Toun"....lol.

What is happening with Gervinho's hair, haha.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 14, 2011)

morning geeza. nah thats the same dog all the way from the failed reveg scrog to these two effin huge bushes. i loved that one. was a winner for damn sure. and i have a bet to win.... i've still got a nug from that first crop in a jar, my pal said that the cloned plant a year later wouldn't be as good. i laughed and said no probs i'll bet you a tenner. i should have gone higher....

good luck with the QQ's ive just isolated the boy and his nuts are about ripe to blow. ive only two girls to spluff sadly and only the stinky one will be getting fully bukkaki'd. 

THE FOOTBALL SEASON STARTS TODAY!!!!!!!!! no more bored sat/sundays. i'm off to get me coupon filled in and some peev doon me neck have a good weekend all! 




Alright mate, aye thee same Dog!!! I knew the re-veg went sound and you got a couple " horse's whip's " off it before it gave it, but im sure you'r bet is safe! And still got a Nug... That's impresive lol.
Feeling a wee bit rough, went for a sneaky couple yest and got caught-up wi an old friend kind of thing  

Take it easy cheifta

p.s And the jambo's got 3 against the sheep  Baaaaaa


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey don did I ever mention I think I know what killed your dog scrog?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 14, 2011)

Did everyone see Joey Barton getting bitch slapped.lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2011)

I know what killed the cut i had from that dog, it was my mate who was charged with looking after it fucking off to malter for four days grr. On an up not my team won at weekend too yay way the palace!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 14, 2011)

Fuckin so called grower buddies.... Should line em up and shoot the fuckers


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2011)

Well maybe give em a slap lol.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yup the foundations have been laid. they'll swell son enough. you sure you dont mean the QQ, that is part trainwreck?! cheers tho fella


lol its hard to explain on here but my TW's were the same as this at this point, not too many pistils and a solid centre







bet youre feeling fairly rough today aint ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Hey don did I ever mention I think I know what killed your dog scrog?


 i'm 99% certain it was overwatering but go on enlighten me!?


supersillybilly said:


> Did everyone see Joey Barton getting bitch slapped.lol


 hahah yeah i saw it and as much as i hate to see big strong players go down like they've been shot after a near no contact incident, I was glad joey did on sat. as the other option would have been a broken jaw for gervinho. Red card for joey, 2 match ban, fine and another reason for us to be in the news for something shite. how Song got away with a blatant stamp in direct view of all officials is another matter... 


WOWgrow said:


> lol its hard to explain on here but my TW's were the same as this at this point, not too many pistils and a solid centre
> bet youre feeling fairly rough today aint ya


 yeah i see what you mean. its alkmost like the plants growing too fast lmao aye reet.... 

actually wasn't rough at all yesterday. had a good swally mind. full 14 hour sesh bounced home at about half 2. my lass on the other hand had 2 glasses of wine and was wiped out for a full day. in bed migraine ( allegedly  ) 2 glasses my arse. 

spluffed a few branches with the qrazyquake yesterday. QQ x Dog, QQ x Livers, QQ x Psycho, QQ x CCL 

quick motivational bongo and off to graft... laters all


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 15, 2011)

Suprised he didny put a cig out in his eye.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2011)

since he's been on the qoutebook diet he's a changed man billy. ish

got to wonder what was said to make joey that angry.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 15, 2011)

That players fucking haircut prob done it.lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm 99% certain it was overwatering but go on enlighten me!?
> 
> 
> 
> Pythium root rot is a common crop disease caused by a genus of organisms called Pythium. These are commonly called water moulds. Pythium damping off is a very common problem in fields and greenhouses, where the organism kills newly emerged seedlings.[1] This disease complex usually involves other pathogens such as Phytophthora and Rhizoctonia. Pythium wilt is caused by zoospore infection of older plants leading to biotrophic infections that become necrotrophic in response to colonization/reinfection pressures or environmental stress,[1][2][3] leading to minor or severe wilting caused by impeded root functioning.[1][4]


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 15, 2011)

It's basically effects plants that are older with older root systems and your dog was revegged then vegged for aanother month or so am I right? 
I sometimes lose my older mothers and when they die they go out the same way your dog scrog did and when I researched it I found put it was pythium root rot.

I may be wrong it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2011)

actually makes a lot of sense man. i'm quite concerned about the clones i took. since i started using the autopots there's been a bit of light mould on the top of the coco. to be expected when its constantly wet i thought, the coco i've re used has basically gone a little mouldy on top of the clones, coco 

i'm just going to muddle my way through this crop and shut down to redecorate the place. i'll just have to take snips and bin all the coco n have a good clean down. 

all that said the dog in the scrog didnt have any sign of mould on the top of the coco!?!?

cheers for the info tho man.


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2011)

Morgne Don, hope you had a good weekend. Had a braai yesterday and a wee visit to the Brewery of course. They have a new IPA in, 8%, it's called IJ-PA, nice and hoppy, very delicious. I think it's my new fave....geez, I was quite tipsy yesterday. Take it easy lah,

DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> actually makes a lot of sense man. i'm quite concerned about the clones i took. since i started using the autopots there's been a bit of light mould on the top of the coco. to be expected when its constantly wet i thought, the coco i've re used has basically gone a little mouldy on top of the clones, coco
> 
> i'm just going to muddle my way through this crop and shut down to redecorate the place. i'll just have to take snips and bin all the coco n have a good clean down.
> 
> ...


I use cannazym at half strength every watering. It's good for prevention so I've heard. 

I had my big clearout last week. Feels a lot better having a tidy growroom.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Morgne Don, hope you had a good weekend. Had a braai yesterday and a wee visit to the Brewery of course. They have a new IPA in, 8%, it's called IJ-PA, nice and hoppy, very delicious. I think it's my new fave....geez, I was quite tipsy yesterday. Take it easy lah,
> DST


 mornin chief, 

aye had a good one, 8% IPA's eh haha aye that'll put a wobble in your step reet quick  i had a day off the diet on sat. beaucoup de bierre. id never be out of that windmill if i lived as close as you man. 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I use cannazym at half strength every watering. It's good for prevention so I've heard.
> I had my big clearout last week. Feels a lot better having a tidy growroom.


 see now i was using t but it wasnt sitting well with the rest of the nute mix in the reservoirs so i stopped it n just feed occasionally with it by hand. ill keep it in mind man ta!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2011)

the QQ is really packing it on fast. i see a baseball bat in this one for sure.







pine tree beans have really curious seedling stages!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2011)

That sure will be a Louisville slugger Don!!!! And love the pine tree beans. You going into competition with the Forestry Commission then? lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2011)

hahahah they were a christmas gift from the people who host my works servers. they were sat there so i thought why not. no idea what I'll do when they inevitably get massive. who knows maybe we'll have a real tree next christmas....


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 15, 2011)

na bro grow it into a bonsai  

i believe if u use some beneficial bacteria in ur coco it would help with the pathogen problems (root rot)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2011)

hahah yeah a bonsai pine tree lmao.

i'm jut oging to bin the coco after this run and start afresh. i suppose you cant expect to just re use it forever. I've been re using it for near a year now


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Don buddy how goes the battle. Been skimming the last few pages over here and getting caught up. Prolly felt like eyes on the back of your head with a like popping up every few min lol.
First of the week for you working stiffs hehe, jk a farmers job is never done. Need to stretch these tired muscles and get to work myself. The BB Purp LCC in my bubbler is good for relaxing the muscles but they don't stretch themselves.

Just wanted to say hi bro and I agree,,,baseball bat cola on the QQ


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 15, 2011)

Baseball bat ya say...

Don 8% IPA's Damn my buddy drinks those hes a seasoned Veteran, well kinda like u. We'll be out and he'll look at me say man th ose IPA get ya looped in hurry!LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Don buddy how goes the battle. Been skimming the last few pages over here and getting caught up. Prolly felt like eyes on the back of your head with a like popping up every few min lol. First of the week for you working stiffs hehe, jk a farmers job is never done. Need to stretch these tired muscles and get to work myself. The BB Purp LCC in my bubbler is good for relaxing the muscles but they don't stretch themselves. Just wanted to say hi bro and I agree,,,baseball bat cola on the QQ


 well buddy i'm getting there haha maybe one day i'll actually arrive lol. 
i don't pay any attention to the likes stuff man. i have a thousand odd notifications i never look at. i find it hard enough to get time to keep up with peeps journals and not just write . 'yeah man looks good' so i keep my trap shut. 

glad you like the CCL man, i'd kill for a jake of that right about now. get the blood pumping bro!


Hemlock said:


> Baseball bat ya say...
> Don 8% IPA's Damn my buddy drinks those hes a seasoned Veteran, well kinda like u. We'll be out and he'll look at me say man th ose IPA get ya looped in hurry!LOL


 yeah hoping so man. the shorter pheno looks to have a good basis for a fat cola too.

8% anything will put you in a good/bad place real quick hahaaha, the local next to my work gave us the catalog from the brewery the other week to see what we fancied getting in... 

cheers guys


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 15, 2011)

Isle of _Guernsey, found out last night this is where my family is from. Anything my friends from the UK could tell me bout this spot?
_


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2011)

all i know is it's a tax haven man. other than that i haven't a scooby!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha your lot must have been tax dodgers hem lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2011)

he comes from money


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2011)

It's another Island......j/k.

I always get mixed up with Jersey and Guernsey, one of them has quite a French influence, or do both of them have a French influence. I think Guernsey was also invaded in the war by ze Krauts.



Hemlock said:


> Isle of _Guernsey, found out last night this is where my family is from. Anything my friends from the UK could tell me bout this spot?
> _


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 15, 2011)

You guys are awesome... LOL..
I would appreciate you all addressing me as Sir Hemlock. I am royalty so it would seem that you all are my subjects..LOL.. No need to to kneel ...LOL..
Have a good one everybody!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2011)

Weed is hella expensive there. I've a few people i know who keep trying to convince me to take over a couple of 9 bars and double my money overnight. 

And yeah, tax haven, while you pay more for shipping of goods, you get to claim all of your VAT back from the government each year  Bet there are a whole bunch of people who cook their books and claim back far more tax than they're really due  Let's all move there and bankrupt the treasury


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's my QQ Brudder!!!


Just put up a shot of my CherryCheese x Livers (bush ) on my thread. She's going to be a beast


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2011)

I think the treasury is probably already fooked.

And the tax havens are now not so haven-ish because the govt are now getting access to the info as far as I am aware. It's like anything though, as soon as you bring the cash back into the UK, you get taxed on it. Cyprus is the shit, and BritishVirginIsles are even better.....ooops, did I say that.




tip top toker said:


> Weed is hella expensive there. I've a few people i know who keep trying to convince me to take over a couple of 9 bars and double my money overnight.
> 
> And yeah, tax haven, while you pay more for shipping of goods, you get to claim all of your VAT back from the government each year  Bet there are a whole bunch of people who cook their books and claim back far more tax than they're really due  Let's all move there and bankrupt the treasury


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 16, 2011)

DST said:


> I think the treasury is probably already fooked.
> 
> And the tax havens are now not so haven-ish because the govt are now getting access to the info as far as I am aware. It's like anything though, as soon as you bring the cash back into the UK, you get taxed on it. Cyprus is the shit, and BritishVirginIsles are even better.....ooops, did I say that.


British virgin isles haha that name is very misleading innit?


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2011)

Hide your virgins!!!! the Brits are coming, lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 16, 2011)

We have no virgins left and we are comin for yours.


----------



## mr west (Aug 16, 2011)

i got an 8th off my mate yesterday that he owed me and it happens to be psychokilla lp so here are >>>>>>>> I love it wen clones ive given out come back to me in bud form lmao


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2011)

Good old Paul Daniels clones...clones go out, 1/8ths come back, it's magic - but not a lot, lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 16, 2011)

You saying the princess is like the lovely Debbie Mcgee??


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2011)

Nowt wrong with Ms McGee....


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 17, 2011)

I was at a party with Mr Paul Daniels. It was at Craig Tara holiday park in Ayr. aka Butlins. Me and a few m8's went for the weekend a few years back for a giggle and he was doing a show there. The wee man liked a good bevy but nothing else. He was minus his wife, which was a shame coz I would have loved to have a shot at chatting her up. lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Nowt wrong with Ms McGee....


nowt right bout her either lol


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

That's a bit harsh Westy, hehe. I would have.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 17, 2011)

DST said:


> That's a bit harsh Westy, hehe. I would have.


Would have???????????????????????


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2011)

really?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> really?


Hahaha on all fours like a dog


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 17, 2011)

Now you show that pic. Mmmmmm......10 cans of stella, 1/4 of white and half an e. Aye I would. lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2011)

a ten can quart of white and half an e er eh? high praise indeeed, sort of super duper beer goggles chemicly fuelled. Rest my case lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 17, 2011)

Whats the difference between a dog and a fox.......10 cans. lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Now you show that pic. Mmmmmm......10 cans of stella, 1/4 of white and half an e. Aye I would. lol


I Wouldn't be able to get it up after that lot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2011)

hahah imagine after all them years of contorting into boxes etc to be sawn in half. i bet she's a reet goer. 

half an E!?!? wouldnt even touch the sides after a farmers daughter of the marching pooder. might make you fancy huggin her after you've smashed the granny out tho i guess. demented brownie points?

its too early to be thinking of mrs magoo in tat way....i need a shower.


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2011)

Cuz u feel dirty for thinking of busting Debbies back doors in?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 17, 2011)

I bet her back doors fell off a long time ago


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2011)

honestly you lot, i dont log in for a day and its non stop gilf talk....


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2011)

D started it don i was just playing along to be friendly lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2011)

back on track


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 17, 2011)

That's better man! Hope you'r fighting fit Don'ster.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2011)

init lad. you don't see them pasties in Greggs 

aye am good man. just cruising. trying to decide what to do for me birthday on friday. 

you good then cowboy?


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

Never said I would, I said I would HAVE.....lol. Saying that, I don't think I could find any decent old pics of her.

I honestly don't think I would do Jane Fonda these days (although she was always better looking than Ms McGee,Lol) , but you are all trying to tell me you wouldn't have 20 years ago???? I rest my case.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2011)

hahah i did a google image search for mcgee and contemplated poking me eyes out. 

fonda was bonny tho lad.


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

Ach man, ye dinnae look at the mantlepiece when you're poking the fire. Lets leave it at that 

So Don, what's happening in the world of gasmen today? I just got back from the DIY store with some Gorilla tape - I Love that stuff - and a few other bits and bobs for the new air flow set up. I think I am just going to use the fans I have and not bother shelling out another 90 bucks for a new one. Just needs some tweaking here and there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2011)

done. 

no beef with the gas men from me at the moment lad. just had some worrying news about the DOG snips the fairy has been circulating.... 4 weeks in and it went badly hermie Las said  ive got 2 beasts in there at 3 weeks i'm praying to god they stay ladies. 

gorilla tape is some heavy duty shizz eh. whats the need for new airways? thought it was all moving fine at your stinky room when i saw it?


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

That doesn't sound too great. And at 4 weeks it started to herm, that doesn't sound normal either. Certainly not from what I have seen. The male sacs appeared for me in the first couple of weeks right alongside the female. But my DOG is def an OG leaner in structure, perhaps the shorter one which is more HB structure has a tendency to throw out nanners. I haven't seen any nanner on my DOG grows this year.

DOG is going to be on the Grey Area coffeeshop menu soon 




Don Gin and Ton said:


> done.
> 
> no beef with the gas men from me at the moment lad. just had some worrying news about the DOG snips the fairy has been circulating.... 4 weeks in and it went badly hermie Las said  ive got 2 beasts in there at 3 weeks i'm praying to god they stay ladies.
> 
> gorilla tape is some heavy duty shizz eh. whats the need for new airways? thought it was all moving fine at your stinky room when i saw it?


The air flow could be better. The 200mm ruck fan I am using is def not hitting it's potential, so I am going to remove that from the box it's in, sit that on top of the cool tubes, and duct out of the room with 8inch ducting (less pinching of air). That will draw air through the cool tubes which will be brought in from outside the room. I am going to cut a small hole in the door to the room to assist in airflow getting in. And I will also have a constant 125ruck fan, attached to a can filter, pulling air out of the room 24/7 (well I'll probably have it on shorter intervals at lights out. Then on the outside of the room I am building a small chimney that I can duct everything into. Each connection will have a backdraft stopper in it so when one of the fans is not on, there will be no mixing of air (which is a problem at the moment) I can sometimes smell my grow in the bathroom (well I can't but the misses can). Seems like a load of work, fuk me I have been puitting it off long enough. I really got to get everything out of there so as not to get sawdust over the ladies....mission!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2011)

I have no idea of who the lady is on all fours but I would do her in a heartbeat. There's something to be said for experience and besides,,,look at that wrinkle in her eye. I mean twinkle lol. Well, I suppose I would need a bowl or two first haha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 17, 2011)

wtf? horny bastard. oh,high highlander. how are you dude?lol
whats up donnie master? sorry to hear about your doggie issue. how are the rest of the girls. nice bud porn mate.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> init lad. you don't see them pasties in Greggs
> 
> aye am good man. just cruising. trying to decide what to do for me birthday on friday.
> 
> you good then cowboy?


Aye, good as good can get man. At it wi the missus, so on the couch down at my ( Hot ) gaff for the night. Least i can have a good old smoke! I found a couple g's of Liver's in an envelope since May! And stacked up for the lay-off with Casey Jones, DOG Kush,Psyco/Casey,Psyco Querkle and the Liver's couple j's. No bad selection, better than some coffee shop's menu's know that bro.

Good to see you back. ( half E would'nt touch sides hahaha ) Nice-One


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 17, 2011)

lmao doc, horny barstool. 

thats wicked news about the grey area D, BB is gonna be huge in the next few years


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I have no idea of who the lady is on all fours but I would do her in a heartbeat. There's something to be said for experience and besides,,,look at that wrinkle in her eye. I mean twinkle lol. Well, I suppose I would need a bowl or two first haha





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wtf? horny bastard. oh,high highlander. how are you dude?lol
> whats up donnie master? sorry to hear about your doggie issue. how are the rest of the girls. nice bud porn mate.





WOWgrow said:


> lmao doc, horny barstool.
> 
> thats wicked news about the grey area D, BB is gonna be huge in the next few years


I pissed myself at these three posts, wrinkle in her eye indeed, lol. And I ain't heard the horny barstool one before, I usually go for the Barsteward vibe mesen, lol.

And thanks Wow, the guy reckons he'll have enough for it to go on themenu, god knows how long it'll be on there for though...day sold...sorry SOLD OUT, lol. 

Breeders Boutique now has it's own bucket at the Grey Areas stash place. The guy told me his neighbour complained to him about the smell, it was so strong he thought he had a plantation going, so he had to bag up all the produce and seal it in a bucket, haha. He told me he was going to take his neighbour a bud just to let him see how much it stinks, lmao. Can you imagine, Engineers Dream, Deep Blue, DOG kush, and a bag of Exo Cheese and Livers thrown in...nice smelling bucket I reckon!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh, and I got to smoke some of Devils Harvest Shore Line, a big thumbs up for that one indeed. Nice and fruity, and strong. I had a bong of it (allbeit with a tad of ice) and my face was buzzing for a good 30 secodns after the hit, tingle city. Was quite fun.


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2011)

its weird, when i was a youngun I liked the milf type and now im and old get I like the younguns lol. Id do Cilla Black just to have something to tell me mates lmao


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

Anne Robinson.........aaaaaahhhhhhrrrrrgggllllleee. Ok, lets not start this again....snigger.


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2011)

im ashamed to say i used to have a bit of a thing for Sally James from tizwas lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> its weird, when i was a youngun I liked the milf type and now im and old get I like the younguns lol. Id do Cilla Black just to have something to tell me mates lmao


Younguns eh! Were all cowboy's here !! Yeeeeeeee Haaaa


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 18, 2011)

DST said:


> That doesn't sound too great. And at 4 weeks it started to herm, that doesn't sound normal either. Certainly not from what I have seen. The male sacs appeared for me in the first couple of weeks right alongside the female. But my DOG is def an OG leaner in structure, perhaps the shorter one which is more HB structure has a tendency to throw out nanners. I haven't seen any nanner on my DOG grows this year.
> 
> DOG is going to be on the Grey Area coffeeshop menu soon
> 
> ...


DOG report.
Just as i said, Im still running the first dog i popped, it didnt show any male flowers ( that i cold see ) but did have a few seed's in the lower bud's. But as the description said when i recieved them, first clone got rid of the Herm trait and ive never had a single seed in any of the clones from her. Also an O.G pheno!!!
New airway's sounding good D


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 18, 2011)

DST said:


> That doesn't sound too great. And at 4 weeks it started to herm, that doesn't sound normal either. Certainly not from what I have seen. The male sacs appeared for me in the first couple of weeks right alongside the female. But my DOG is def an OG leaner in structure, perhaps the shorter one which is more HB structure has a tendency to throw out nanners. I haven't seen any nanner on my DOG grows this year.
> 
> DOG is going to be on the Grey Area coffeeshop menu soon


That's very cool D, crongrats! It certainly deserves to be on the menu. I'm impatiently waiting for my next harvest of that gem ; !)

Later man


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 18, 2011)

Hiya DgT.I harvested my first Cherry Cheese Livers last night. This particular pheno did not develop as large buds as my other one (yet to be harvested.She did have many smaller well developed buds and it took some time to prune them.
My approach to pruning her was really different. I pruned off most of her leaves while she was still transplanted. I was thinking about her more like a sculpture. I eventually twisted all of her branches together and whala her is what i got. take it easy amber


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 19, 2011)

dog in the grey area haahaha class reminds me of a poem about the day a dog got into the school. cant for the life of me remember the name though. riotous tail boom boom...

aye lad its most unusual for the dog to just go hermie like that and the only report of it doing so. like i say mine are 3 n a bit weeks and i'm keeping my eyes peeled for flowers underneath and naners but no sign of either yet  

i've a bet to win still....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 19, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hiya DgT.I harvested my first Cherry Cheese Livers last night. This particular pheno did not develop as large buds as my other one (yet to be harvested.She did have many smaller well developed buds and it took some time to prune them.
> My approach to pruning her was really different. I pruned off most of her leaves while she was still transplanted. I was thinking about her more like a sculpture. I eventually twisted all of her branches together and whala her is what i got. take it easy amber
> View attachment 1741603


looks very sativa lean or livers lean either way. looks lush ambs. you tasted it yet? definitely the tallest Ive seen yet. all your girls seem to grow that way though!? 

well peeps its my birthday. i'm just about to have a rum and ginger ale and my first bong of the day.

have a good one all


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## mantiszn (Aug 19, 2011)

you decided what you doing for your birthday yet Don? aside from rum and bong haha


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 19, 2011)

Dons birthday.... Haha beer and White diet in full effect?

Happy birthday mate have a fuckin blinder. Don't do anything I wouldnt do....


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Don mate have a good one what ever u do lol.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 19, 2011)

happy birthday mucca, have a blinder! ... but dont go blind


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 19, 2011)

hapy b-day mann!!! enjoy it! its YOUR one day of the year!! (well... along with every1 else who happens to have a birthday on august 19th.... lol) hope its a great one man!


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Don, party safe!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 19, 2011)

Yo Don happy birthday from the cave, sounds like your off to a good start. Enjoy yourself brother!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Have a great day and if you get caught don't use my name...or they will never let you out of jail.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2011)

Happy Bday DOn, njoy it!


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 19, 2011)

Happy birthday Don!!!!! This bong is for you.... and the next one... and the next one.... haha you see where i'm going with this all day... hahaha cheers bro!


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2011)

A bit late in the day, but Birthday Rep has been given. Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Cowboy!
THIS BUDS FOR YOU
IM DOING a bong hit right Now In your Honor.
( in late i know. but made it PST.lol...hope you had fun on this great day} LOve Dr.Amber Trichome.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh My Nothing from Don yet...Come Donny Lad, where ya at.
Hope ya had a epic night. Have ya eatin a bacon butty yet?


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 20, 2011)

Donnie! Brova, been so busy, didn't even make it through all my threads yesterday... Happy Belated my friend. Hope you had a great one


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 20, 2011)

Happy birthday for yest mate, better late then never ey lol....................you still recoverin bro? hope your well!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 20, 2011)

[youtube]IOAmbCV7LPE[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 20, 2011)

I think he might e dead. Not to be the bringer of bad news or anything. Gulp.

Sounds like a good party  Anything that can knock Don out for a day or so has to be worth a shout  Guess he's been getting tips from Geordie Shores


----------



## Maryjane123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Happy Bday m8 nd many happy returns


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 20, 2011)

"I think he might be dead". Haha funny guy tt.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 20, 2011)

How much is bail?


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 20, 2011)

Lmfao go get 'im, cof


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2011)

Donny will be in a world of pain and sore heids this morning, anyone following the UK football league will know his beloved Newcastle beat their arch rivals yesterday (local derby with Sunderland) and it was a 12:45 kick off so I reckon Don was probably at the rub a dub around 9-ish, lol. And probably still there at 9ish this evening.
Oh, and did I mention both my teams won as well, Liverpool, first time in 11 years at Highbury, and the Pars in Scotland!!! Go on lads.

Cocodomol Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 21, 2011)

right on the money D bru.

thanks for all the well wishes guys n gals. its been a heavy weekend.... have had a n awesome time though. the toon winning the derby was just the icing really. and of course liverpool only do so well these days cos they have our star striker and left back keeping them ship shape.... honest guv. 

surprisingly i feel ok today! might just be able to handle a bong.

laters all hope youve had a good weekend


----------



## rasclot (Aug 21, 2011)

hes ALIVE!!!lol glad u had a good 1 mate wots this about hermie dog? hows urs doin?ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 21, 2011)

just man.....

my dog is fine man. both show no sign of any herming. so far so good. Las said his went badly at 4 weeks so I guess i'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 21, 2011)

good to see ya Brother Don! I knew u were kanny man..
Did I use Kanny right Don?? LOL


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 21, 2011)

Great result for you's mate! i'm lucky to be able to even have a number at this new place. Yest morning we had the neighbour upstair's phone the police out for a ' Weird Smell in the stair'. I had allready saw them come in and had the jar away, but they still wanted to come in to check without even saying what the smell was! Fucking joke man, ive had like 3 doobies at the end roo with window pen after 10 p.m and now have to go for a walk! Na' chance, and na' chance did thy get in to chek either cheeky basterdo's! 'Weird Smell' 
That's that fookin DOG i got. 

Cindy on lock-down lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> good to see ya Brother Don! I knew u were kanny man..
> Did I use Kanny right Don?? LOL


 aye course you have man. use it any way you like fella, i do. not sure why. guess it's kool 


Cindyguygrower said:


> Great result for you's mate! i'm lucky to be able to even have a number at this new place. Yest morning we had the neighbour upstair's phone the police out for a ' Weird Smell in the stair'. I had allready saw them come in and had the jar away, but they still wanted to come in to check without even saying what the smell was! Fucking joke man, ive had like 3 doobies at the end roo with window pen after 10 p.m and now have to go for a walk! Na' chance, and na' chance did thy get in to chek either cheeky basterdo's! 'Weird Smell'
> That's that fookin DOG i got.
> Cindy on lock-down lol


shit man close call or what. honestly knowing and being on good terms with the neighbors is something i make a point of but it sounds like you've a couple of nosy ones eh ( forgive the pun ). and sod letting the popo in without a warrant hahaha they should know better.

stay safe man. 

well its back to work with a bump this morning


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2011)

some pics from the tent....

Woof still no signs of naners





purp starting on CCL





good frost coming on the QQ















other pheno QQ











have a good one peeps


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

QQ Parley Mcgrew looks lovely Donny lad. Need I say owt about the DOG, lol. Hope you are good bru, peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2011)

hahah time for trumpton?!?!?!?!? now your showing your age lad. 

the dogs are a mystery man. i have 2, same mother same feed line same food same pots under the same light yet one is almost bright yellow hungry as a hippo. the other nice n green. here's the odd bit. the yellow one has bigger buds!? 

am good gadgie yaself?


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

Aye, doing no bad lad. Miserable here today but hey, thats nothing new.

I had a run of Dogs that were quite yellow as well, absolutely knock out smoke though....mystery indeed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2011)

aye its overcast here so it must be pishing doon over there.... 

aye its a puzzler the doggy. smells amazing already though


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

Probably about a bucket and a halves worth of rain so far.....


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 23, 2011)

Ah the the weather.... well its 90 and hot as balls here today. hurricane headin this way. it may go to the Carolinas.
Well Don I took my first LxCC down but can't seems to load a pic. I'll keep tryin...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2011)

ah man ive been checkin your thread for em. you getting an error message? try clearing your cache maybe? keep ya head doon lad.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm having to feed my DOGS veg nutes thru bloom to keep them from eating their fan leaves. Smoke is outstanding.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2011)

i was thinking the valve must be stuck open or something at first and after much head scratching and checking its not so I've been topping that one up with mono N its getting greener but slowly.... they had their first hit of pk in the feeds yest. see how she fares. and your not wrong man. the smoke is some heavy duty funk. definitely no daytime smoke for me


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 23, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Ah the the weather.... well its 90 and hot as balls here today. hurricane headin this way. it may go to the Carolinas.
> Well Don I took my first LxCC down but can't seems to load a pic. I'll keep tryin...


Batten down the hatches Hem! I may have to head back to the ocean in a few days to catch the waves lol. 90 and hot as balls huh, keep it down there bro  Upper 40s here this morning...autumn is in the air!! Look forward to seeing your Breeders Boutique LCC and see which pheno you have. It's some lovely smoke. Some heavy duty smoke floating around the cave right now...Lemon Qleaner for the day and Caseyband at night!

How's it going Don. Been doing a final manicure this morning on an order that goes tonight, kicking back with my feet up in the sunshine with a bubbler of LQ and a cuppa for a moment right now, ahhhh ; !)

I haven't had any N deficancy with my dogs and they are not fussy in the nute dept. Give them little doses they do great, give them big doses and they look at you and say "ha is that all you got". Still close to 4 wks till any of mine come down, got quite a few in veg though. In the Anne Frank Closet I have a bunch of Calizhar x CB pretty much from seed along with 4 DOGs and2 CB 12/12 from clone ( flipped them 2 days after hitting the dirt), never done that from seed or clone but I'm pretty impressed with their size. I'll take some pics of the DOGs, one of them is the sativa pheno and she's grown up past the light. Guess she gets moved in with the big girls lol.

Qrazy trics on the QQ man along with a nice long cola...I forget what the qq stands for though

Have a good one man! Potting up a run of 9 DOGs and 5 Caseyband that get flipped in a couple of weeks right now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2011)

bubbler and a brew sounds perfect man! im on the way! haha

its funny i don't think its an N def to be honest i think the valve must have been clogged open. i do remember removing a clump of roots out of the housing in a drunken stupor a couple of weeks back. but hell, the buds are the biggest in there so I'm not complaining. 

bet your expecting big things of your zhar x CB man. big gooey buds with kick your teeth in power. cant wait to have a good run with the new beans the fairy flew through with 

the QQ is Qrazy Quake (Qrazy train x Cheesequake) i'm just debating whether to keep a little pollen to run through the exo again. tho i'll have to see the fairy for that... the original qrazy train had really big crystals and i was really hoping to lock down that in the cross, next run should be interesting...

off to a wave pool spa type deal with my lady tonight. going to take a jake for afterwards. nothing like a smoke after a bit of cardio to rattle them bones man.

laters fella take it easy


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

ooh spa time. is it a naturado spa, lol. My mrs bought me one for birthday, it's down in the Bos in Amsterdam, everyone just walks around with nowt on So you just got to go with the flow, haha.....some right states.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 25, 2011)

Donnie Donnnieeeee Boooooyyyyyyyy. What's the haps in here homie? That WOOF is looking off da hook! Can't wait to see how everything turns out  

Welp, just stoppin' in for a quick one. Gotta lot on my plate today... you know how it is catching up on stuff that didn't get done when you were gone lol. Have a good one brosef. I'll catch ya on the other side


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2011)

HI DgT! how are you tonite? im so glad to hear that your birthday weekend turned out to be so wonderful for you. What kinds of presents did you get? Was there some delicious cannabutter birthcake at the party? and maybe some pizza with magic mushrooms on top! yummie! 
your little girlsl are growing up fast now. Their trichomes are deveoping so fast that i cant believe my eyes. and the new budding flowers are so fresh i can practically smell their floral bouquet through the computer screen. I really dont know how yu do it. THey are so beautiful that they should be on display at the Musee d'Orsay in paris next to Claude Monet's Blue Waterlilies. have a howling work week don, woof woof woof ..amber


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 25, 2011)

Lookin sweet donny boy, gotta get me some of those soon!! lol...........................cant decide what yet tho lol


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2011)

Hopefully there will be a Friday update....willl be checking in.

peace, DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 25, 2011)

Deserves a bump for sure,,,another creation from the Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

DST said:


> ooh spa time. is it a naturado spa, lol. My mrs bought me one for birthday, it's down in the Bos in Amsterdam, everyone just walks around with nowt on So you just got to go with the flow, haha.....some right states.


 we didnt end up going on wed so were going tonight. which i am forgoing friday after work drinks for...... whats become of me 

as for the nekkidness i'm not too bothered really my folks were kind of naturists back in the day  tho i'm sure i'd be out on my arse if i were to get down the spa in the nip haha 


Bobotrank said:


> Donnie Donnnieeeee Boooooyyyyyyyy. What's the haps in here homie? That WOOF is looking off da hook! Can't wait to see how everything turns out
> Welp, just stoppin' in for a quick one. Gotta lot on my plate today... you know how it is catching up on stuff that didn't get done when you were gone lol. Have a good one brosef. I'll catch ya on the other side


 whatup brobo!! things are a bit up n down at the moment grow wise. pics later, the yellow dog is going nuts.... yeah man have a good one whatever your up to! i've got another expensive wedding this weekend. got to get my dapper don gear on, its in a national trust garden type thing. should be a good do. laters man 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI DgT! how are you tonite? im so glad to hear that your birthday weekend turned out to be so wonderful for you. What kinds of presents did you get? Was there some delicious cannabutter birthcake at the party? and maybe some pizza with magic mushrooms on top! yummie!
> your little girlsl are growing up fast now. Their trichomes are deveoping so fast that i cant believe my eyes. and the new budding flowers are so fresh i can practically smell their floral bouquet through the computer screen. I really dont know how yu do it. THey are so beautiful that they should be on display at the Musee d'Orsay in paris next to Claude Monet's Blue Waterlilies. have a howling work week don, woof woof woof ..amber


 hey ambs! birthday was a good day! fat steaks, good booze & my girl. i'm a man of simple needs haha i got a new toon shirt modelled here by the peoples champion SHOLAAAAAAA




some aftershave a bit of £. me mam made the cake so no canna butter but believe i was plenty stoned...

yeah the girls are really getting their swerve on now. i was worried they were a bit small at end of week three but they're starting to kick on a bit. the Musee d'Orsay you say haha your too kind. way too kind lol have a wicked weekend ambs the working week is now done! ish 


PUKKA BUD said:


> Lookin sweet donny boy, gotta get me some of those soon!! lol...........................cant decide what yet tho lol


 we rock mix packs bro  


DST said:


> Hopefully there will be a Friday update....willl be checking in.
> peace, DST


 of both kinds man, the Man was up working most of last night so i'm hoping for a good amount of progress. he envisaged it being done next week. 


Highlanders cave said:


> Deserves a bump for sure,,,another creation from the Don


 haha cheers hc, i reckon it's good to go as is but i am going to do another BX before they go out. i know as few peeps got them by fairy but i'm yet to see any pics. but i cant even think of who got them  heads been reet up me arse with other stuff of late.

anyhow i'll take some snaps and flog them up in an hour or 2.

happy friday people ( even if it is pishing doon)


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's a pic fur ya Don...memories....down at the Duivel, hip hop/rap bar in Amsterdam. Pass the pipe!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

hell yeah! that pic is a good rep of how my vision was about then. hashassassins stand up!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

well i did take a boat load of pics but my memory card has corrupted 

tent left





tent right





QQ top


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 26, 2011)

looks amazing don.. i wish i was a really tiny person and could explore that jungle..

edit: i'd probably get stuck to something..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

hahahah land of the giants style. man it looks better in the pics than in real life at the moment. i'm pulling it together though.

have a good weekend mantizsn


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2011)

Can't see the floor in your garden now mate lol!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

hahah tell me about it. i need more floorspace


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 27, 2011)

Morning Don,
Plants look great my friend. My buddy is coming by to help me with the pics so I can post some LxCC. Its selling very well!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2011)

evening hem buddy,

sweet man, look forward to seeing them. glad it's popular man, i keep sniffing mine but its so far off even a taster at the mo lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2011)

a good buddy came round with a late birthday present today! stage 1 of Christmas weed wine has been completed! based on a preliminary gravity test its looking to be between 11 and 17% by volume  . 1 demi will make 6 bottles. i'm thinking maybe 2-3 oz of trim into it.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

due to my current drunken state, I thought it applicable that I swagger past your thread and burp a quick hello to you my spirit loving geordie, take it easy ma bru. And did I post this on a thread somewhere else...ah well, might as well post it here too, lol, don't think you'' mind,






I know, I am a big kid.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2011)

fuck yeah buddy! more swagger than mick jagger. like id mind seeing that bru hahah


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 28, 2011)

fookin hell don, shits moving fast in your tent. they look week 5 at least but your at 4 arent you? either way, things are lookin grand. have a good one bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 28, 2011)

DST said:


> due to my current drunken state, I thought it applicable that I swagger past your thread and burp a quick hello to you my spirit loving geordie, take it easy ma bru. And did I post this on a thread somewhere else...ah well, might as well post it here too, lol, don't think you'' mind,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah very nice D, I love it ; !)


----------



## the uk greek (Aug 29, 2011)

DST said:


> due to my current drunken state, I thought it applicable that I swagger past your thread and burp a quick hello to you my spirit loving geordie, take it easy ma bru. And did I post this on a thread somewhere else...ah well, might as well post it here too, lol, don't think you'' mind,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool.

Which strain would you guys say yields more, Psychosis or the Livers?


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 29, 2011)

FFS Don. How have ya been Mate? Hopefully i be puttin some pics up today. My buddies comin by tosee whats up with my computer. Have a great day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

the uk greek said:


> Very cool.
> Which strain would you guys say yields more, Psychosis or the Livers?


 alreet fella! to be honest there's not much in it. 


Hemlock said:


> FFS Don. How have ya been Mate? Hopefully i be puttin some pics up today. My buddies comin by tosee whats up with my computer. Have a great day.


 hi hem man, been in a pickle all weekend. wedding was great. was quite tiddly by the end of it. was kool to be smoking in a bamboo maze! bit disorientating especially after a good swally.... lookin forward to seeing your pics bro!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

today's hangover is brought to you by the letter D. D is for Duvel...

buy 3 bottles and you get a fancy glass. woke up to a box full of glasses this morning...

bizarrely they are like before and after hedonism and then what it felt like in my brain this morning.










the veg CFL i had all the bother with killed the smaller cfl i had in place of the big one. after taking it apart for what must be the 10th time trying to find the loose connection i've binned the thing. currently got a 12w cfl doing all my clones  its like a candle

reet enough blabber here's the snaps 

CCL 





livers and psycho










QQ pheno 1










QQ Pheno 2










Dogs not sure how or why but these could be 2 different strains but they are the same cut.
yellow dog










green dog?










kush creche





tent left





tent right






thanks for watching peeps


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

Good stuff Don, was not long ago you were compaining about having no buds....well ya got plenty now.

Eley Kishimoto is apparently the designer of the glasses. The ones with the blue people on them, we also bought t-shirts by the same artist a few years back from Patta in Amsterdam. Not sure if it is the same artist (Eley Kishimoto) that doe both though. Very cool!!! I think it's a Belgian artist that does the blue peeps. Will find out.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2011)

Shit hot donny boy that qq pheno 2 cola is a fukkin beauty gunna be huge!


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

THE PARRA FAMILY....

Here's a link to a search on the artist "Parra" (great name, hehe)
http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=parra+artist&hl=en&biw=1123&bih=783&prmd=ivns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=jrxcTsiXJ4vG-QavmvXuAQ&sqi=2&ved=0CFAQsAQ







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parra_family


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

just looking at that is making me feel ill.

cheers pukka, yeah she's going to be a beauty, i can feel it. girls will be getting a load of pk in the feed tonight


----------



## the uk greek (Aug 30, 2011)

The tents looking jampacked mate, that looks about the most I've seen in it ever haha!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

alreet fella, aye its getting pretty chocka like, and in flower at the same time it is the fullest it's ever been.

when we going to see pics of your grow then mate?


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

haha, it was quite annoying, changed it to something more appropriate for ya, nice Cherries!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> just looking at that is making me feel ill.
> 
> cheers pukka, yeah she's going to be a beauty, i can feel it. girls will be getting a load of pk in the feed tonight


----------



## the uk greek (Aug 30, 2011)

My camera phone pics come out all fuzzy, but I'll have a piss about with the settings and see if I can improve it. My digi cameras pretty old now. Failing that I'll take somemore on the phone and show you them soon as I need to drop by


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

hmmmmm cherries  really interesting style that parra has. the merchandise is quite pricey at 35 euro for a t shirt lol. wouldn't mind some of the prints though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

the uk greek said:


> My camera phone pics come out all fuzzy, but I'll have a piss about with the settings and see if I can improve it. My digi cameras pretty old now. Failing that I'll take somemore on the phone and show you them soon as I need to drop by


sound man no rush was just interested to see how your getting on.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

i got a load of tshirts as presents for next to nothing.....35 is what BB will be charging for t-shirt btw, lol


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hmmmmm cherries  really interesting style that parra has. the merchandise is quite pricey at 35 euro for a t shirt lol. wouldn't mind some of the prints though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

the scoundrels!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

daywight wobbewy I tells ya, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

but do they do XXL ??????


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

bladdy rip off that.. 



when is the webshop going live?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

hopefully it'll be this week mantiszn!


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

nice.. so whats the september promo then?  haha 
ja jammy bastids 

have you done any of those AK48 x CQ of yours yet don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

haha no not yet man. still untested. tho i think cbh44420 is doing one at the moment. a few people have the beans tho. you thinking of giving it a whirl?


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

yeh i've sent a few down to the southern hemisphere for an outdoor grow.. i figure with the ak influence it should do quite well... will also give me something to smoke by the time i get down there for of a holiday hopefully  

thinking i will pop the remaining few indoor here after the livers and psycho are done... too many strains not enough real estate :/ desperately want that dog kush too  also after the trainwreck..







Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha no not yet man. still untested. tho i think cbh44420 is doing one at the moment. a few people have the beans tho. you thinking of giving it a whirl?


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 30, 2011)

looking like a field of buds there don, gonna be a very nice haul. 

go for the royal dutch genetics seeds mant, i cant recommend it enough. the buzz is similar to the psycho


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey guys looking good donny, yeah wernt too long ago u was saying i aint go no buds boo hoo lol. Now its our turn to say it lol. Tho i did weigh in a dpq last night and it was 72g so i was well happy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> yeh i've sent a few down to the southern hemisphere for an outdoor grow.. i figure with the ak influence it should do quite well... will also give me something to smoke by the time i get down there for of a holiday hopefully
> thinking i will pop the remaining few indoor here after the livers and psycho are done... too many strains not enough real estate :/ desperately want that dog kush too  also after the trainwreck..


 kool man, i don't think anyone has tested any of the pips i sent out, outdoor. i feel you on the real estate problem haha the dog kush i'm going to let go. its banging smoke don't get me wrong but i need a change round and with moving i need to keep my mothers to a minimum. 


WOWgrow said:


> looking like a field of buds there don, gonna be a very nice haul.
> go for the royal dutch genetics seeds mant, i cant recommend it enough. the buzz is similar to the psycho


 yeah hoping so. needs to be, its got to see me through a house move and the winter ....


mr west said:


> Hey guys looking good donny, yeah wernt too long ago u was saying i aint go no buds boo hoo lol. Now its our turn to say it lol. Tho i did weigh in a dpq last night and it was 72g so i was well happy


 morning westy lad, haha you cant say it with 72 geezy sat in your lap man haha 

bit gutted this morning, heard through the 6 double ought that the gravity and snowstorm ive been using this last year are full of cancer causing chems. fucking gutted really. ive sent an email to humbold cunty nutes to see whats up. just last fucking night i gave the girls there first dose of snowstorm. think i'll do a res change tonight and bin the stuff. 

so peeps whats everyone using as a bloom booster these days? i should probably look at hydro nutes for the autopots i don't need a swamp in the res again that was a major ballache.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

I just use the old faithful pk13/14, I've got canna's at the moment and in the past have used BioNova's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2011)

yeah i use that one already, i only really used the purple max/snowstorm to give a bit extra clout to the resin. thinking about the atami line. i like the bloombastic but its way too pricey and it clogs the works pretty good. ah feck knows. maybe ill do a run with jut the pk n see how it goes. KISS tech


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 31, 2011)

ahhh youre switching up your location are you? you moving in with the bird?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2011)

was thinking about sticking the winter out where i am but its too cold. the missus will be moving in with me, she's sick of living between two gaffes. i've told her the score though. she moves in she doesn't complain about the op. she has a problem she moves out again. end of. tho in reality if she does have a problem 'll probably cave or get a place of my own... either way not the ideal


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 31, 2011)

The power of the Vag. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2011)

too true billy, but to be honest if i was single i'd be a fucking mess. my girls all that holds the bits together.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 31, 2011)

Likewise Don. I don't have any limits. Shes my limit now. lol Christ if only she knew the half of it. lol



EDIT: She holds you bits. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2011)

on the regular! grip like a vice mate


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

ah, ok, you mean plant steroids.....don't use any mesen.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 31, 2011)

Ain't Love grand lads!....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2011)

and your results are far from shabby. well i guess ill see how this run fares with just pk then. tho they're looking to be some decent buds at 5 weeks.

hey man did you see this in the news? http://www.news.com.au/money/banking/money-falls-off-a-truck-literally-ditch-motorists-near-maastricht-find-euro-bank-notes/story-e6frfmcr-1226125126321


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

Dam, I missed that!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2011)

i know eh. i can just imagine the pandemonium if only there were footage


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 31, 2011)

lolz

[video=youtube;GX_WCcXjnCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX_WCcXjnCU[/video]




Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know eh. i can just imagine the pandemonium if only there were footage


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

ahahahahahahahaha
[youtube]3Ommiv71OCE[/youtube]
[youtube]H20xEVhXt9k[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2011)

i bet the popo had a few brewski's out of that.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

I wonder if the taxi driver left his meter running, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2011)

i envisaged it to be more like this [youtube]z7hhDINyBP0[/youtube]


----------



## the uk greek (Aug 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i use that one already, i only really used the purple max/snowstorm to give a bit extra clout to the resin. thinking about the atami line. i like the bloombastic but its way too pricey and it clogs the works pretty good. ah feck knows. maybe ill do a run with jut the pk n see how it goes. KISS tech


I've got something for you mate that you can use.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so peeps whats everyone using as a bloom booster these days? i should probably look at hydro nutes for the autopots i don't need a swamp in the res again that was a major ballache.


I use the PK13/14 early on and then overdrive last few weeks mate seems to work well


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

So I just read up on the overdrive PB. It's a 1-5-4 nute ratio with Magnesium as well and various acids. I wonder what the secret forumla is for reversing nature? lol. 

Seriously though, what sort of price do you pay for it? Doesn't look like you would use a lot of it so probably lasts long.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 31, 2011)

DST said:


> So I just read up on the overdrive PB. It's a 1-5-4 nute ratio with Magnesium as well and various acids. I wonder what the secret forumla is for reversing nature? lol.
> 
> Seriously though, what sort of price do you pay for it? Doesn't look like you would use a lot of it so probably lasts long.


Cost me about a score for 1L i think mate and yeh it lasts long i ant even touched it still at the top of the bottle after 2 grows im still suckin it up with my little syringe will last me ages only grow a couple at a time tho, i didnt really see any results the last grow ended up choppin early cos of mold, but with the g13 it went crazy last 2 weeks when i added it still gettin fatter right up to chop
Might have done it with out it tho mate lol who knows.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

cheers lad, i'll may be suck it and see, and join the nute race with don It might be interesting to do a side by side.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 1, 2011)

DST said:


> cheers lad, i'll may be suck it and see, and join the nute race with don It might be interesting to do a side by side.


I use Overdrive. Its real good. Bit pricey but worth it. I use it for about the last 3 weeks. Seems to fatten them up but what do I know.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2011)

i used to use overdrive when i first started out its good bang for the buck, but i'm pretty sure the same can be achieved with pk. side by side would be the way to go but as i'm on a res that's oot the windy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey brother what's the good word. A couple of peeps taking off huh. Sounds like both for a while, hope things work out ok for our jarhead brother. And who cares about the other one hehe, yanking your chain one last time buddy. Good luck.

Any harvests coming up or did this batch all go in at the same time. The qq (or is it qc) too lazy to go back and look it up, is a looker for sure! Look forward to your next update! As much as I would like to stay and shoot the shit with everyone, I have some thirsty girls calling me before I roll out of here. 

Later man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2011)

what up H my man, things are looking up. had word from humboldt county they reckon the carcinogenic chems story is a rumor started by the competition. the gravity n snowstorm had a stop sell order for cali only as the labels needed altering!? ive gone back for clarification and will still be leaving their line out this time. but my buddy coming over with an alternative tonight.

other brother? lost me dude? 

our jarhead friend will be just fine. as they say mess with the best die like the rest 

as for the harvest there's probably going to be a slight staggeration with the QQ's as im hoping they'll be about 8-9 weeks, i put the kush round in 3 weeks later so that will be my xmas smoking sorted. 

take it easy bro!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 1, 2011)

Just back from the boozer. Bit tipsy as well as other things. Hey Don I was telling my m8 about livers/blues. Anybody got a pic of them ready to harvest?????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just back from the boozer. Bit tipsy as well as other things. Hey Don I was telling my m8 about livers/blues. Anybody got a pic of them ready to harvest?????


 aye man must have umpteen of them. but the couple below are oscarsoscars. i've still yet to see anyone self included put out livers like this.












much respect to the man. dunno if he's still lurking. 

frost update inbound


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye man must have umpteen of them. but the couple below are oscarsoscars. i've still yet to see anyone self included put out livers like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fukkin hell Don looks beautifull that does, is that how it goes with cool temps? Hope my xmas run turns out like it when its cooler
Ive had the blues like that a few times in sheff before I new owt I thought propa blues was like that thats why it wa called blues lol thought any other wernt the propa deal, its all you could buy in sheff for years no1 wanted nowt else, can wait for mine to finish now long time yet tho think im switchin um to 12/12 this wknd.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2011)

My bro is looking forward to a fairy visit now.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fukkin hell Don looks beautifull that does, is that how it goes with cool temps? Hope my xmas run turns out like it when its cooler
> Ive had the blues like that a few times in sheff before I new owt I thought propa blues was like that thats why it wa called blues lol thought any other wernt the propa deal, its all you could buy in sheff for years no1 wanted nowt else, can wait for mine to finish now long time yet tho think im switchin um to 12/12 this wknd.


 aye that it does eh pukka, yeah i think the temps had something to do with it but i think this was the run he let go 11 weeks too. it's a beauty tho eh. get them bitches flipped owa lad. dont even have to buy them a blu wkd 


supersillybilly said:


> My bro is looking forward to a fairy visit now.lol


i bet he is billy lad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

reet a few snaps of the frost. it is friday after all...

CCxL purping up





Dog





Dog





Dog





black cherry Kush, getting its purp on too





QQ small pheno





QQ other one











have a good weekend peeps!

i'm off to a posh restaurant tonight father in laws birthday, sky deck on top of an art gallery.


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice Donny, lad. enjoy the meal tonight. Sounds like the place I went last week.

PEace, DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 2, 2011)

Your QQ is going to be a frosty baseball bat for sure,,,that's just crazy trics on her! I may have asked you, but is this it's maiden run? The DOG just gets me giddy almost haha down boy! How far along? That looks like one of my dog phenos....I just checked dates last night and mine are at 6.5 wks. I have a sativa dog pheno too that is at 10 weeks and looks like it has at least 2 more to go lol.

Enjoy your dinner tonight mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice Donny, lad. enjoy the meal tonight. Sounds like the place I went last week.
> PEace, DST


 cheers man, its going to be a pricey mofo mind. wine list is extortionate. 23.50 for a ribeye too  paying for the vista no doubt... 


Highlanders cave said:


> Your QQ is going to be a frosty baseball bat for sure,,,that's just crazy trics on her! I may have asked you, but is this it's maiden run? The DOG just gets me giddy almost haha down boy! How far along? That looks like one of my dog phenos....I just checked dates last night and mine are at 6.5 wks. I have a sativa dog pheno too that is at 10 weeks and looks like it has at least 2 more to go lol.
> Enjoy your dinner tonight mate


 hey H to the C. yeah it's shaping up nicely tho the smaller pheno looks half the size in comparison. yeah this is the maiden voyage man. its already had a spluffing for the next round. which will be months away sadly. after the move i'm going to do F3's of the CCxL purp and tall pheno's. F2's of the QQ and start a new project ive been planning. BB needs a kick your brain into orbit sativa methinks  

i'm at 5 weeks and a couple of days. a satty dog would be some serious smoke! have a good weekend fella!


new veg hood an cfl arrived! no more pissy 12w cfl for the bairns! shame ive nothing to put under it for a while. somethings been going a bit wrong in there anyway so i'm going to have a good clean down this weekend before i hang the new one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

been looking at purging kits for the bho. i'm actually considering buying A much cheaper penis enlarging kit instead


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> been looking at purging kits for the bho. i'm actually considering buying A much cheaper penis enlarging kit instead


Pump that prostate right out u. lol


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2011)

really, lol. 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> been looking at purging kits for the bho. i'm actually considering buying A much cheaper penis enlarging kit instead


I saw that Swerve dude from Cali Connect in the Grey the other day, Don he had like 4 different types of bho, one that he had won some Cup in Cali with. I was like, oh, wouldn't mind trying one. Next minute he had left, lol...I still can't get my head round whether there is something about him or not...mmmn.

So what's the charge on the purger thingmawatsit?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Pump that prostate right out u. lol


 prolapse tastic 


DST said:


> really, lol.
> I saw that Swerve dude from Cali Connect in the Grey the other day, Don he had like 4 different types of bho, one that he had won some Cup in Cali with. I was like, oh, wouldn't mind trying one. Next minute he had left, lol...I still can't get my head round whether there is something about him or not...mmmn.
> So what's the charge on the purger thingmawatsit?


 the kit the shermans have been using is called a mightyvac and they run about 50$ i can get a uk equivalent because as per usual the cost of importing them is more than the actual kit. well the jars to purge in are anyway. but i'm thinking i could with a little modification use the bho tube as it has a small hole for the 4mm line where id normally squirt butane in. and i think a bung from the home brew kit will fit the other end. 

part of me is saying just heat the stuff up a couple of times but it wont be as pure but near enough for me i guess. xmas pressie to myself is a skillet/dome set  http://labworx-skillet.com/lws/?page_id=247

think this swerve cat is a bit dodge eh? i like the cali connect genetics, ive got one of their blackwater kush going at the moment.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 2, 2011)

DONNNNNIIIEEEEEeeeeeeeeeEEEeeeEeeEe. . . you're gonna be sitting pretty on some zips here pretty soon amigo. . . me thinks your tent is looking off the hook. Seriously man... >>>>>>>this guy<<<<<<<<< might have some tent envy!! keep it up bro!


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> reet a few snaps of the frost. it is friday after all...
> 
> CCxL purping up
> 
> ...


just bumpin these great lookin buds!!! hope the meal is a good one!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> DONNNNNIIIEEEEEeeeeeeeeeEEEeeeEeeEe. . . you're gonna be sitting pretty on some zips here pretty soon amigo. . . me thinks your tent is looking off the hook. Seriously man... >>>>>>>this guy<<<<<<<<< might have some tent envy!! keep it up bro!


 BOBROOOOO! i hope i wont be if you know what i mean.... folks have been scratching round for anything half decent for months now. cheers man yeah the tents finally lookin full eh! its been a damn long time coming.


stoneyluv said:


> just bumpin these great lookin buds!!! hope the meal is a good one!


 cheers stoney! meal was ok bit overpriced for what it was. had scallops on a bed of black pudding and pea mash, stuff steak was fantastic though no choice of sauce, i find peppercorn quite boring. 
one of those places where they are trying to hard to be gastro imo

just hung the new veg hood, bout to get my arse to the gym and prep dinner for tomorrow. 

have a good one peeps


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 3, 2011)

What is this gym you speak of ; ?) Strange name for a pub


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 3, 2011)

things are lookin pap don, what went wrong


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> What is this gym you speak of ; ?) Strange name for a pub


 haha they do have a bar in it funnily enough but it sells milkshakes full of allsorts of god knows what. it's a real spit and sawdust place like full of the wrong element but friendly enough. i actually enjoyed an hour on a cross trainer haha i've missed it.


WOWgrow said:


> things are lookin pap don, what went wrong


 took my eye off the ball WOW man. i'll pull it back though.


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 3, 2011)

youre slacking don, i dont see enough trichs on those fan leaves!! haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 4, 2011)

That be some crystal on them buds don!!!!.........lookin amazin man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks pukka ! yeah they're coming on a storm now. 

BCK





QQ 





Left





Right






6 weeks on wed

have a good week all!


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

they certainly do seem to be coming along Don, you have yourself a good week as well.

D


Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks pukka ! yeah they're coming on a storm now.
> 
> BCK
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

cheers bru! hoping my gaffer gets his fuckin finger out man.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> part of me is saying just heat the stuff up a couple of times but it wont be as pure but near enough for me i guess. xmas pressie to myself is a skillet/dome set  http://labworx-skillet.com/lws/?page_id=247


It's hard to understand unless you've smoked both out a oil rig... but there is soooo much difference in the taste and enjoyment of purged bho and non. I lot of guys who don't want to purge just stir the shit out of it and end up with wax. I guess it's as good. But leaving it in the nice honey oil texture with no purge and it's nowhere near the same. I'm sure you've heard it all before, just wanted to say it's not just exageration.

nice plants btw.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

hey jig! welcome. yeah i was reading st verdes thread and looking at some really nice glass but the cost is so inflated. compared to normal bongs. tho i'm considering it instead of the attachment to the bong i have. 

i tried to whip the last batch into budder with a pin and it just wouldn't go, don't think i had the tech down. 

any advice on a good but reasonably priced rig ?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2011)

no... but I'll ask my friend who knows such things. And for some reason sometimes the stuff just doesn't want to go to budder. Even peeps who have done it time after time, find a batch that wont turn the corner.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks man, ive looked on aqualab tech, and a basic bubbler is like 250$


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2011)

wow... you should be able to get an attachment for like $100. But then there's shipping I know. If you can wait a while I might be able to arrange something or other.

lol, i always wondered how you had so many posts. Ffs... 250 page journal. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

yeah the dome attachments are a lot cheaper 90-100$ but i was actually thinking i might switch to smoking oil exclusively so i might splash on the kit. we'll see. i do prefer my bong over a j. but its a lot to drop on glass. and i drink a lot. operating a blow torch pished could be a disaster waiting to happen.

as for the post count hahaha i talk a lot of shite man


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll tell you what... when you smoke some nice purged oil out of a nice glass rig, you are definitely going to want to switch over. When I start up again, i'm getting me a rig, and I think I'm going to turn all the bud I have into oil. It's so good. It is a pain with the damn blow torch though. Kinda hard for me with all the kittens around. Don't think the wife would be too please with a cat for dinner.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

hahah there's no way i could afford to turn my crop into butane. the butane alone would require a loan. think i'll get a rig so i can have a separate device for when i'm 3 parts oliver'd

and yeah pets around blow torches are a bad plan eh lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 5, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> no... but I'll ask my friend who knows such things. And for some reason sometimes the stuff just doesn't want to go to budder. Even peeps who have done it time after time, find a batch that wont turn the corner.


It's true. Some strains just won't budder. I heard it's something to do with the trichombs but don't quote me on that.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 5, 2011)

hows tricks mate hope things are good ur way? all plants are lookin pukka as usual i take it the dog is all woman? from wot i can see ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

alreet fella! well there were deffo some seeds i saw at week 4 but no more since and only on one of the plants?! my memory is pretty shit but i'm 99% sure they are both the same cut yet one looks really different so maybe not hehe. and i'm not going to complain at a few selfed seeds. tho i am probably going to let the strain go. need the space for other things and i'm not moving with a boat load of plants.... never again. 

cheers man!

who knows maybe ill ask you the fairy for a cut of yours after xmas haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 5, 2011)

"Just smoking oil exclusively" Shoot man I haven't smoked any oil since high school days, with all the green around the cave I'm thinking I had better learn how to make some lol.

Garden is looking very fine brother!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

hahah BHO seems to have taken the US by storm of late. some of the tubes they sell are insanely big. like you could probably fit a few Oz of green in them. id be wary id blow myself to pieces. it's a lovely smoke tho. i'm really wanting to get into different things. folks go nuts round my way for nice green but specialty combustibles keeps you ahead of the game and then some. 

thanks man, just on my way to your garden! liking the new avvy too man.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

hope ya dont mind me posting pics in ya journal don, livers 2wks into 12/12


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

ooooh you cheeky monkey hahah howay man, owt goes in here man. 

christ those are some bushes lad. how are you going to support that lot come 9 weeks haha


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

fuck nos m8 prob stake them at wk 3 or i got some of that pea and bean netting but i dont really no what to do wit it? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

think it might be a bit past netting it mate. though having said that you probably could. its a piece of piss just cable tie the four corners and weave the dope through. though with those beasts a second layer a foot or 2 up might be called for. stakes might be easier.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

stakes it is then lol biggest indoor plants i ever done and now they got a 600 each n a tent each im happy lol only jus took them pics n sorted it out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

you going to trim the underneaths or just let it go?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you going to trim the underneaths or just let it go?


just gonna let it go m8 im hoping the 600 to itself will penertrate through enough???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

should do, i generally lollipop the bottoms just to save fucking about with loads of popcorn, tho i haven't done it this run co i'm going to butane the underfluff


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 5, 2011)

i started saving saving my underfluff and making iso hash with it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

yeah man, i did a load with everclear recently and thought it wouldn't really go as its so hard to work with but peeps loved it. and it couldn't be simpler to make. get a decent return out if it too.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet fella! well there were deffo some seeds i saw at week 4 but no more since and only on one of the plants?! my memory is pretty shit but i'm 99% sure they are both the same cut yet one looks really different so maybe not hehe. and i'm not going to complain at a few selfed seeds. tho i am probably going to let the strain go. need the space for other things and i'm not moving with a boat load of plants.... never again.
> 
> cheers man!
> 
> who knows maybe ill ask you the fairy for a cut of yours after xmas haha


few seeds hasnt hurt n e 1 b4 lol ur more than welcome for a cut im sure the fairy wouldnt mind bringin u sumras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

she's a good lass that fairy eh  she's going to courier some to the dogs master for comparisons in a few weeks. i'm interested to see how it compares


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi guys , hows it going, only 998 pages late but im here and now im subb'ed lol .... sambo ahem sorry .. newuser ... nice looking beasts there mate 

Don , ladies are looking sweeeeeeet  

if anyone is interested iv just started a journal with my psycos ... ill need all the help i can get so everyones input is appriciated , especially guys as knowledgeable as you Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

welcome fella, i swear i replied last night a load of rambling stoned bollocks about mind control and Hitler but i think RIU was a bit spazzy. 

cheers fella aye they're coming on, parts i'm not happy with but others im well happy . lol 

gladly help you man. tho at the moment i cant help with your lack of weed situation man


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 7, 2011)

this is a test.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2011)

hahahahah test successful.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 7, 2011)

The Liver and Cherry Cheese
Grown in Mushroom compost, ProMix HP,
With Bloom Bat Shit, Miracle Grow Organic Blood and Bone Meal..Also used Snow Storm and Gravity in spray form. Got about 20 of these buggers going right now.
Last Pic is to show the Vertical Branching on the Bottom which I find a very good trait.


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2011)

lovely stuff Hem....


Hemlock said:


> View attachment 1774423
> View attachment 1774424
> View attachment 1774425
> View attachment 1774426
> ...


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 7, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> View attachment 1774427


This one my fav  look at the glorious gleam of the trichs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2011)

hey hey buddy! so you got your upload ish solved eh! 

looking real good there hem, my man. looks frosty and uniform.

little way to go on them yet? another week to a week n a half i'm going to guess at! 












hows she in the smell dept bro?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm thinking your plants are loving your soil mix hem, they sure look it! How far along? 

Stay safe brother, nice job with the garden!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2011)

have you pruned them prior to these shots hem?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> have you pruned them prior to these shots hem?


They don't look like my phenos. Obviously not the Smelly Cherry pheno and my other is the Livers candy smelling dom but it doesn't look as nice as that baby! Hemlock is rocking out!!


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> have you pruned them prior to these shots hem?


i was wondering the same , doesnt seem many leaves on those ladies !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2011)

this is the one i called the sativa but it isnt pheno haha the taller one. and yeah hem is rocking on!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2011)

verry pretty L x CC hem. i do not have that pheno either. i will post a pic soon to show mine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2011)

that's the pheno I'll be going forward with and possibly the purple one.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 7, 2011)

yeah, looks fukin' mental. . . strong, full of buds... jeebus, lemme in dere, Hem buddy!! I'd roll like a dawg lol . . .


----------



## itsjordand1 (Sep 7, 2011)

nice plants man


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey Ya'll,
Yeah I did trim all the big Fan leaves before the shot. Smells Like cotton candy to me. I just put the mother in bloom however I have a clone to take her place. I Vegged for 3.5 weeks. 
Don I took her down after the pics, trichs were cloudy with 2-5 Percent amber. only hit this plant one time with snowstorm. nugs were tight, LOTS of tricombs, Very nice plant. Gettin me and extra 25 USD per ounce. 
Thanks for all the complements everybody. 
Well done BB!!!!! 

Hey HC I hae no idea how long shes been going i'd say 60+ days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

hell yeah an extra 25$ a go! looks worth it to me fella!  hope you enjoy her man.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey Hemlock, not only are your girls pretty to look at... it's also a really fun game to find the lady bug in each picture. I found one in all but pics 5, 7, 8. I agree with you that the lower vertical branching is awesome.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

haha, I just noticed one in the pic I blew up.(a ladybug that is).

I was watching one in my cab the other day. But it flew off a leaf and got sucked up the cool tube (oops). It fought against the draft for about 2 seconds and then - woosh - off it went up the cool tube tower like something from Charlie and the Chocolate factory. I actually felt quite guilty. lol. what a sad fart. haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

haha august gloop style  hem lives in an awesome place for wildlife and outdoors. made me want a boat ffs.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 8, 2011)

DST said:


> haha, I just noticed one in the pic I blew up.(a ladybug that is).
> 
> I was watching one in my cab the other day. But it flew off a leaf and got sucked up the cool tube (oops). It fought against the draft for about 2 seconds and then - woosh - off it went up the cool tube tower like something from Charlie and the Chocolate factory. I actually felt quite guilty. lol. what a sad fart. haha.


Gotta bump the ones that make me laugh out loud!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 8, 2011)

Damn don, over a 1000 pages!!! 

just wanted to post a pick of your creation. Cheese Quake x Qrazy Train. I just started to flower her, yep, It's a GIRL!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

nice one stoney grats on the girl! looks like she's going to be a sturdy one.


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice indeed. Morning Don, happy Friday to you mucker. Owt planned for the weekend?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

how do lad, happy friday indeed!

nowt major, got me mate coming round tonight for a drink and to sort out me racking down of the vino plonko. gonna cook up some hot wings few britneys. saturday my girls working researching for her phd so i've the pass for the football. though we play monday hahahah  

probs hit the gym at some point and sunday my lass fancies doing something just us. forecast to piss doon, what a surprise so god knows what we'll end up doing. pictures probably. 

bout yerself fella?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 9, 2011)

where's our friday pr0n fix don>?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

6 weeks and 2 days today. i've been pushing the feed a bit hard. think when the res empties i might let them have water for a day or so. 

psycho





psycho or livers not sure





Dog up the duff by the QQ





smelly cherry !?





hungry DOG





QQ






look left





look right






have a great weekend peeps!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> where's our friday pr0n fix don>?


that do ya?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

spruce update lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 9, 2011)

let me get a tissue to clean up.. or a towel maybe..



Don Gin and Ton said:


> that do ya?


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

You'll be needing a beach towel mate, lol. Shame the Germans got them all!!!


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 9, 2011)

Sweet update mate. Did you try that stuff?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

cheers man, i'm going to empty the res's tonight flush a day or two then give them the boost. i'm going to only 1/4 fill the re's so i can rotate the boosts i'm using.


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers man, i'm going to empty the res's tonight flush a day or two then give them the boost. i'm going to only 1/4 fill the re's so i can rotate the boosts i'm using.


Probably a good idea like, you'd most likely only fill the 2 with one of those anyway.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 9, 2011)

i didnt know about this thread but im subbed for sure excellent updates do mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

welcome to the show kev.

aye greek man, really need them to get as fat as possible so i'm mixing up their mix lol


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 9, 2011)

I've been pushing mine a bit like, so far no signs they cant take it, a few yellow leaves low down on the plants but nothing serious.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

you should stick some pics up man, start a thread. let RIU swallow a bit more of your time lol


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 9, 2011)

The pics from my phone come out all fuzzy, I'll take them out later and get some shots away from the light.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha august gloop style  hem lives in an awesome place for wildlife and outdoors. made me want a boat ffs.


 I want u to come and do a bit of boating with me Don!!!

Sounds like you have a very nice weekend planned. I have a wedding this weekend, should I wear a suit there will be a neck down pic in my j..LOL seems I missed yours Don..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

ah man still waiting to get my lasses camera man, maybe this weekend. Id love to get out on a boat with ya man. moke a few doobs drink a brew or two and catch some big ass fish.

enjoy the wedding man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 9, 2011)

Happy weekend brother, have a super one!

Nice garden shots by the way,,,is it me or are your buds chunkier than usual this round? New supplement in the mix??

My daughter just left, yesterday was her birthday and today I made up a real nice lunch just for the two of us. Daddy's little girl is 19. Sad.


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 9, 2011)

Got it sorted mate finally, grow journal here - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/464029-first-grow-ive-got-little.html

I know everyone in here are well seasoned growers so I'd really appreciate it if anyone gave it a look and maybe give me some opinions on the current setup and some advice on how I could improve.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey hey Donnie Boy! I'm late to the party... it's been a grueling couple last days. TGIF? I think so... 

Can I just say, your jungle, I mean, TENT, looks fuking insane! I know you were all para this round about nutes and the whatnot, but dude, keep on doing what you're doing. All I'm seein' is big green nubs everywhere. Can I come over and roll in it? lmfao Bravo

Have yourself a great weekend, too, if I don't talk to ya!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Happy weekend brother, have a super one!
> Nice garden shots by the way,,,is it me or are your buds chunkier than usual this round? New supplement in the mix??
> My daughter just left, yesterday was her birthday and today I made up a real nice lunch just for the two of us. Daddy's little girl is 19. Sad.


 happy weekend to you too fella! this runs been a bit weird. i know everyone keeps saying your complaining over nothing but weird shit is going down. my livers and psycho are no where near the weight they should be yet the dogs look like they'll fill that missing quota no bother. i just hate knowing I'm missing out on pot ential. nothing new in the misx so far bro, but after this mini flush they'll be getting some new nutes from my buddy the UK Greek. he's been hitting up the different companies for testers and holy shit have they come through for him. like a full line setups of nutes etc.

oh to be 19 again.... actually i doubt my body or mind would take it a second time round. 


the uk greek said:


> Got it sorted mate finally, grow journal here - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/464029-first-grow-ive-got-little.html
> I know everyone in here are well seasoned growers so I'd really appreciate it if anyone gave it a look and maybe give me some opinions on the current setup and some advice on how I could improve.


 nice one fella, i'll be over in a minute. never really introduced you to the crew. fellas and ladies, uk greek is a good friend of mine must have known each other 10 years + salt of the earth mofo


Bobotrank said:


> Hey hey Donnie Boy! I'm late to the party... it's been a grueling couple last days. TGIF? I think so...
> Can I just say, your jungle, I mean, TENT, looks fuking insane! I know you were all para this round about nutes and the whatnot, but dude, keep on doing what you're doing. All I'm seein' is big green nubs everywhere. Can I come over and roll in it? lmfao Bravo
> Have yourself a great weekend, too, if I don't talk to ya!


 TGIS!!!! lol i hear that man. i just slept like 12 hours which for me is almost a record. thanks man, yeah the tent is pretty rammed full now. still not quite the fullest in terms of plant numbers its ever been but deffo the fullest in terms of buds lol. 

have a good one peeps, the football is back today!!! time to wakenbake and feed some girls. laters all


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2011)

Howdy Don, If i've asked this ebfore, chances are i have but well, i'm a bit naff, but how many plants per reervoir do you have with your autopots and what size reservoirs? Just ordered a 4 pot system with a 47L tank and just trying to get an idea of what kind of maintenance i can be expecting  tia


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2011)

alreet TTT well you can pretty much do as you please i got 6mm line from the res to a 4 way splitter and a 6 way but i'm only using 4 on each one has a piece of tubing connecting the two to close it off. iv 2res's that size onne needs filling before the others as the two dog bushes are twice the size of the others. 

the things aren't exactly without their issues. your deffo going to need to sort out your ventilation. all the way through mine have had a thin layer of mold on the top of the coco. it's unavoidable. its hot and wet constantly. lollipopping helps. don't put an airstone in the res its a pointless endeavor as the water sits in the line after for X amount of time.

when your res gets down to the last couple of inches i'd recommend just tipping out the salty build up in the bottom. change your pvc lines with every grow. costs a couple of quid but trying to clean the build up out of them is a pain. 

unless you have a tap near id get a decent sized kitchen bin, measure 20L and mark the side. trying to carry 47.5 L's isn't fun.

thats about all the tips i can think of.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet TTT well you can pretty much do as you please i got 6mm line from the res to a 4 way splitter and a 6 way but i'm only using 4 on each one has a piece of tubing connecting the two to close it off. iv 2res's that size onne needs filling before the others as the two dog bushes are twice the size of the others.
> 
> the things aren't exactly without their issues. your deffo going to need to sort out your ventilation. all the way through mine have had a thin layer of mold on the top of the coco. it's unavoidable. its hot and wet constantly. lollipopping helps. don't put an airstone in the res its a pointless endeavor as the water sits in the line after for X amount of time.
> 
> ...


Try carring 30l up a fucking ladder and into a loft. Got a hose but it doesn't fit our taps. At least its excercise.lol


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Try carring 30l up a fucking ladder and into a loft. Got a hose but it doesn't fit our taps. At least its excercise.lol


Not fun haha, I fill my 47l res just over half way, put it with my grow then top it up with a 5l container, takes a touch longer but I prefer it to having to carry and tip a large amount of water into my small space.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2011)

Interesting about the mould. I'll keep an eye open but well, my mind is a bit mushy today, but i don't quite see the reason for it's presence simply due to being wet and hot, maybe i'll cover the top with hydroton balls and it'll, i don't know, who knows . I've actually been thinking about going purely hydroton, seen some vids and it seems doable. I'll stay optimistic and say pah!  cheers for those tips though, i'm the type to re-use parts till they function no more, been using the same airstones for must be 16 months now, barely emit a bubble but my DWC plants and they grow just fine  I'll keep that in mind though, as you say airline is hardly gonna put me much out of pocket. Also good to know that an airstone is not needed, it's unbelievable how much noise my pumps and stones put out, just looking forward to a bit of quiet at night  If the pots work well then i'm gonna buy another and cut it down to size for my breeding box, happy to go back to coco but i still want that 5-7 day period of ignorance that DWC offers between each top-up


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 10, 2011)

*oh to be 19 again.... actually i doubt my body or mind would take it a second time round.

LOLOLOLOLOLOL.....Me either Don...LOL
*


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2011)

lol i been think that uk greek defo nos a few people with the strains hes got lol


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> have a good one peeps, the football is back today!!! time to wakenbake and feed some girls. laters all


You talking about NFL? You guys like that over there?

Nice to meet you UK Greek. Happy sunday to ya.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 11, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> You talking about NFL? You guys like that over there?
> 
> Nice to meet you UK Greek. Happy sunday to ya.


Think hes on about football/soccer the English premier leugue lol...................whats nfl anyhow lol?

@Don............... bit quite on here mate usually a sign of a good wknd from you lol...hope your good man


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

I bet Don is in for a sweaty sleep tonight. lol


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 11, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> You talking about NFL? You guys like that over there?
> 
> Nice to meet you UK Greek. Happy sunday to ya.


Thanks mate, good to meet ya too!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Think hes on about football/soccer the English premier leugue lol...................whats nfl anyhow lol?
> 
> @Don............... bit quite on here mate usually a sign of a good wknd from you lol...hope your good man


Sorry to ask such a stupid question. At least us americans are always giving you guys something to laugh at.

Whatever team you all support they have to be doing better than the one I do. 


Lol... now I'm probably a twat for liking a team from london.  The headlamp I use for trimming. Last plant almost done.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 11, 2011)

lmfao you use a headlamp for trimming, too?! I knew I liked you for a reason, Jig


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> You talking about NFL? You guys like that over there?
> Nice to meet you UK Greek. Happy sunday to ya.


 i used to follow the nfl when i was a kid for some reason. collected the cards for a bit. think the green bay packers were a decent team that shows you how long ago that was haaha


PUKKA BUD said:


> Think hes on about football/soccer the English premier leugue lol...................whats nfl anyhow lol?
> @Don............... bit quite on here mate usually a sign of a good wknd from you lol...hope your good man


 nervoucs day today. hero/psycho/soon to be father and all round twitter gobshite joey barton makes his first appearance against us away to QPR. i think joey will take our midfield apart systematically having worked alongside them for so long. maybe the new frenchies will flummox him a bit. i still put a few quid on us like hahaah


supersillybilly said:


> I bet Don is in for a sweaty sleep tonight. lol


 had a weekend off it. quiet one all round really. had some peeps round for a ruby murray on sat. 

my pal brian says i usually get this thing on our locals menu its like a normal curry but with keema mince in the sauce. fuck me. like molten magma going in and out. was crippled all yesterday with it. read the menu and its in the homestyle section. i.e for Bombay expats with carbon fiber stomach lining.



jigfresh said:


> Sorry to ask such a stupid question. At least us americans are always giving you guys something to laugh at.
> Whatever team you all support they have to be doing better than the one I do.
> View attachment 1781348
> Lol... now I'm probably a twat for liking a team from london.  The headlamp I use for trimming. Last plant almost done.


haha man spurs did alright an away win at wolves this weekend. one of the two teams that let my accumulator down. wolves at home are a hard team to beat. mostly cos they take lumps out of your players but still.

someone has to like the london teams eh jig 

well it appears we have the tail end of the hurricane the yanks had last week. i'm off to put half a dozen bricks in my tomato pots. and then to work maybe.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 12, 2011)

what would you say would be the best purchase from breedersboutique mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

Tough choice. Depending on what you want from the smoke really. Psychokiller is probs my fave. Dog is absolutely corking high. Real day wrecker.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 12, 2011)

nice one dgt...


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Tough choice. Depending on what you want from the smoke really. Psychokiller is probs my fave. Dog is absolutely corking high. Real day wrecker.


I'd agree the DOG is a real slap in the face high. Lovely stuff haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

the DPQ is also some seriously lush smoke too, they all are really. though i am obviously biased haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

the uk greek said:


> I'd agree the DOG is a real slap in the face high. Lovely stuff haha


haha thought you were going to pass out after hitting that psycho bongo last week mind. i'm really looking forward to having some different stuff to smoke. 3 months of livers and psycho i'm getting a bit bored with them.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2011)

Don I think you'l do um today......or I hope you do, they got our manager and keeper the louzy cunts lmao!!
We are toppa the league..say we are toppah the league!!!!......................dont sound as good when its league 1 tho does it lmao!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

hahahah naa not quite the same ring eh pukka.

aye i think we'll do them. well , one half of me says we'll do em no bother the other half says joey's going to do a number on our midfield.


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha thought you were going to pass out after hitting that psycho bongo last week mind. i'm really looking forward to having some different stuff to smoke. 3 months of livers and psycho i'm getting a bit bored with them.


Hahaha nah just got a massive head rush, been ages since that happened, my tolerance must be down with all the shit smoke about!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2011)

What times kick of mate?.......is it on sky?
Aye gotta watch joey....you could do we snappin his legs early on lol
Is right phillips startin for them anall?


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah naa not quite the same ring eh pukka.
> 
> aye i think we'll do them. well , one half of me says we'll do em no bother the other half says joey's going to do a number on our midfield.


We're going to win mate! Be interesting to see the odds for Joey getting sent off. Come on the french...err...I mean black and white army.


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> What times kick of mate?.......is it on sky?
> Aye gotta watch joey....you could do we snappin his legs early on lol
> Is right phillips startin for them anall?


 
Phillips signed for Blackpool didnt he? 7pm starts on sky, 8pm kick off I think.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2011)

God knows mate some1 said he'd signed for them!?
You or8 anyway uk greek?.......ant spoke to you yet, you a mate a dons then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> What times kick of mate?.......is it on sky?
> Aye gotta watch joey....you could do we snappin his legs early on lol
> Is right phillips startin for them anall?


 no chance. even reformed joey hahah reformed my arse. one good dig at the lad and your on your toes for the rest of the 90. not sure on phillips like


the uk greek said:


> We're going to win mate! Be interesting to see the odds for Joey getting sent off. Come on the french...err...I mean black and white army.


 i know man i was half expecting the chants to be in french this season. i reckon we'll do them. still think joey will score but i've faith that shola will do the biz....

and no i'm not drunk


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2011)

Just looked on google mate he's signed for QPR......not a bad 2 signins for them atall


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

not bad at all really. better than our signings. oh wait we didn't get anyone in did we.


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> God knows mate some1 said he'd signed for them!?
> You or8 anyway uk greek?.......ant spoke to you yet, you a mate a dons then?


I'm good mate cheers, you? Going to pick up a new bong later as my lass broke mine yesterday when I was at work, my birthday on wednesday so its a little present to myself. May get the girls out later and give them a trim. Yeah me and Don have been good friends 10+years, since we were about 18 or 19.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> still think joey will score but i've faith that shola will do the biz....


I quite fancy Ba to score now Ramadans over, he looked better against Fulham, dont care what anyone says not eating or drinking during daylight hours is going to take a lot out of you as a sportsman.


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Just looked on google mate he's signed for QPR......not a bad 2 signins for them atall


 
I must be thinking of Matt Phillips lol.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 12, 2011)

qpr theres only one place there goin and its back to championship..u might just survive with the new signings but i think it will be close


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 12, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> qpr theres only one place there goin and its back to championship..u might just survive with the new signings but i think it will be close


I think we'll be fine, lots of shit teams this year, we'll probably end up around 12th-14th again, We got some good players in the summer, true we needed another striker but Ben Arfa is going to be awesome, Cabaye looks good, and hopefully we'll keep hold of Tiote in January. Plus our new captain is a rock at the back.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

the uk greek said:


> I'm good mate cheers, you? Going to pick up a new bong later as my lass broke mine yesterday when I was at work, my birthday on wednesday so its a little present to myself. May get the girls out later and give them a trim. Yeah me and Don have been good friends 10+years, since we were about 18 or 19.
> I quite fancy Ba to score now Ramadans over, he looked better against Fulham, dont care what anyone says not eating or drinking during daylight hours is going to take a lot out of you as a sportsman.


 fuck balls, some mate i am i totally forgot your birthday  then again you forgot mine so we'll call it squits hahaaha

and yeah i recon Ba will only improve. new bongo eh!?!? cool. got your eye on one ?



the uk greek said:


> I think we'll be fine, lots of shit teams this year, we'll probably end up around 12th-14th again, We got some good players in the summer, true we needed another striker but Ben Arfa is going to be awesome, Cabaye looks good, and hopefully we'll keep hold of Tiote in January. Plus our new captain is a rock at the back.


ask any geordie and they'll tell you the same at the minute beat the mackems twice, stay up and finish above the mackems & we're happy.


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2011)

Tell ya this for nothing the engineers dream packs a mighty wollop, buzzing face high with a "I need my bed" body to its sugary sweet musky lovelyness.


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck balls, some mate i am i totally forgot your birthday  then again you forgot mine so we'll call it squits hahaaha
> 
> and yeah i recon Ba will only improve. new bongo eh!?!? cool. got your eye on one ?




Hahaha I didnt forget, it just took till about 3 in the afternoon of the day for me to remember lol. Or did I see it on here, hmmm stupid stoner memory, if i cant even remember that its probably likely I did! 

Just going to get a cheap plastic one for now to tie me over till I get a nice glass one with the perculator and ash catcher like yours. Plus it being plastic should protect it from any accidents till then.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

shit well my bad homie. happy birthday either way! if your looking for cheap glass check out gogopipes.com i've had my eye on a perc'd bong for a while but they don't come cheap.


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 12, 2011)

haha cheers mate.

Cool I'll have a look now. I didnt actually mean the perculator bongs I meant the tube with all the small holes like you have. Not sure if theres any sort of special name for them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> Tell ya this for nothing the engineers dream packs a mighty wollop, buzzing face high with a "I need my bed" body to its sugary sweet musky lovelyness.


 only tried it in the Dam age. was that baked though i couldnt tell ya what it was like. except bloody strong. 


the uk greek said:


> haha cheers mate.
> Cool I'll have a look now. I didnt actually mean the perculator bongs I meant the tube with all the small holes like you have. Not sure if theres any sort of special name for them.


 so hang on it's your birthday this wed or last wed? 

percolator bong like this i meant http://www.gogopipes.com/Glass_Water_Pipes_Double_Bub_Perk_Glass_Water_Pipes.html

50 squid before postage like


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 12, 2011)

This wednesday, the 14th mate.

Thats bong looks sweet. May have to get one next month.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2011)

Im sound mate cheers, I dropped in your thread after sambo said you must have some friends on ere and seen you had the psycos so new you wa mates we 1 of the usaul suspects lol.......happy bday for wed mate....mines satday....both virgo then you a perfectionist like me? Lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2011)

like eating a tin of beans and identifying which bean made u fart


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

the uk greek said:


> This wednesday, the 14th mate.
> Thats bong looks sweet. May have to get one next month.


 sweet i've not missed it haha. check out some of the other ones they've got some nice (relatively) inexpensive no name bongs that do all the whistles and bell stuff the brand named ones do.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> like eating a tin of beans and identifying which bean made u fart


sure DST will love the analogy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 12, 2011)

"my pal brian says i usually get this thing on our locals menu its like a normal curry but with keema mince in the sauce. fuck me. like molten magma going in and out. was crippled all yesterday with it. read the menu and its in the homestyle section. i.e for Bombay expats with carbon fiber stomach lining."

Now that was funny lol.

How's it going don buddy, you working from home today. I am hehe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

hey H man, no i'm at graft today, though i've done it all so i'm just catching up on RIU. bout to have my lunch a cuppa then i think i'm going to roll one.

we've got 80 mile an hour gales today. tail end of the hurricane from over the pond. not much fun being outside.

hope your good fella!


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im sound mate cheers, I dropped in your thread after sambo said you must have some friends on ere and seen you had the psycos so new you wa mates we 1 of the usaul suspects lol.......happy bday for wed mate....mines satday....both virgo then you a perfectionist like me? Lol


Cheers fella and happy birthday for saturday! I used to be a perfectionist but that kinda went out the window when I became a stoner all those years ago, although it still comes out with things I love ie weed lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet i've not missed it haha. check out some of the other ones they've got some nice (relatively) inexpensive no name bongs that do all the whistles and bell stuff the brand named ones do.


Will do mate. I've never really seen the point of brand name bongs with big prices, when its just a piece of glass any company can make, I dont go out looking for brand name cups to drink out of haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

hahah unless it's stella! 

so your girl, had an accident with your bongo eh? anyone else you'd expect them to get their hand in their pockets. lmao just kiddin man.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

I know some people gag when you tell them a Roor is 200 euro..................however

I liken it to having a nice dram from my Edinburgh cut crystal? It all adds to the enjoyment, I like a weighty glass in my hand, as do I like a nice weighty bong in my grip.

You don't go to a meal out with yer misses to a Michelen star gaff and ask them to deliver the fish dish on newspaper....unless may be you are in that bald heided dudes place, Hestan Bloomenthal (sp). Saying that, nowt like carving a hole in some fruit or veg and ramming a bit of tinfoil in and blasting away!!!!


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah unless it's stella!
> 
> so your girl, had an accident with your bongo eh? anyone else you'd expect them to get their hand in their pockets. lmao just kiddin man.


Aye the main part survived but the glass tube broke at the top, its currently held together with gaffer tape haha.



DST said:


> I know some people gag when you tell them a Roor is 200 euro..................however
> 
> I liken it to having a nice dram from my Edinburgh cut crystal? It all adds to the enjoyment, I like a weighty glass in my hand, as do I like a nice weighty bong in my grip.
> 
> You don't go to a meal out with yer misses to a Michelen star gaff and ask them to deliver the fish dish on newspaper....unless may be you are in that bald heided dudes place, Hestan Bloomenthal (sp). Saying that, nowt like carving a hole in some fruit or veg and ramming a bit of tinfoil in and blasting away!!!!


Hahaha yeah true mate, I do like a bit of weight. I dont mean I dont want a well made bong, some cheap ones are awful, but you can find some good glass pieces without big brand names that are really well put together.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

hahaha your roor was way under the price us non cloggy types would be paying man. like nearly half a grand under lol i just couldn't bring myself to part with that much just in case i dropped it. though i could happily buy a 3 grand one if it was going on the house insurance hahaaha

aye as the old saying goes you don't buy a rolls royce and run it on paraffin


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

I wonder what someone like Directline would say when you phoned them up to add a specified item onto your Home contents insurance (most companies want goods over 1.5k specified) Do you think they would give you Accidental Damage coverage? lol. (sorry, I use to work in Assurance and Insurance so find these things amusing.)


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 12, 2011)

alrite don mate there sum new update on my sig or last page of mi thread..let me know what you think when u get chance pal..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

DST said:


> I wonder what someone like Directline would say when you phoned them up to add a specified item onto your Home contents insurance (most companies want goods over 1.5k specified) Do you think they would give you Accidental Damage coverage? lol. (sorry, I use to work in Assurance and Insurance so find these things amusing.)


haha can you imagine, yes I have a 2 grand glass vase i'd like insured please lmao 


kevin murphy said:


> alrite don mate there sum new update on my sig or last page of mi thread..let me know what you think when u get chance pal..


 will do kev.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't think the insuring of it would be a problem...it's when the Loss Adjuster comes round to inspect the damage that I would be concerned about.

A good friend of ours worked in the claims department at the company I worked for. Her man was forever putting in claims like how he had dropped a tin of paint that managed to knock his TV over, fall ontop of his games console and then land smack bang on the floor spreading out into the hall and the living room. Amazing to think you can get all your home entertainment equipment and carpet replaced with a phone call.

If anyone really wants to make some short term cash and not effect premiums, you get Fast Tracked claims (things like Freezer breakdowns for example). People would phone up and say, I've got all the food stored for the Loss Adjuster...Great, but not necessary. Do you hoenstly think they'll send a Loss Adjuster for 250 GBP claim...nah, they just pay it out! So anyone got Freezer Cover, get on it, lmao.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha can you imagine, yes I have a 2 grand glass vase i'd like insured please lmao
> 
> will do kev.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2011)

DST said:


> I don't think the insuring of it would be a problem...it's when the Loss Adjuster comes round to inspect the damage that I would be concerned about.
> 
> A good friend of ours worked in the claims department at the company I worked for. Her man was forever putting in claims like how he had dropped a tin of paint that managed to knock his TV over, fall ontop of his games console and then land smack bang on the floor spreading out into the hall and the living room. Amazing to think you can get all your home entertainment equipment and carpet replaced with a phone call.
> 
> If anyone really wants to make some short term cash and not effect premiums, you get Fast Tracked claims (things like Freezer breakdowns for example). People would phone up and say, I've got all the food stored for the Loss Adjuster...Great, but not necessary. Do you hoenstly think they'll send a Loss Adjuster for 250 GBP claim...nah, they just pay it out! So anyone got Freezer Cover, get on it, lmao.


Only problem with that is I have $2500 deductable.

 
cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

hhahah i'm not a fan of insurance. don't really believe in it. i dont break/lose many things in fact losing things is my biggest nark. if it breaks i'll buy a new one. only thing i bought extended warranty on was the plasma lol

my boss put a similar claim in like that, he was up on a table cleaning the projector when he slipped landed on his mobile etc etc. paid out no bother at all. didnt even want to check if the items were broken. 

on another note i've just had word from a tester that the psycho killer x livers cross smells and looks stunning. super sweet smell to her. i'll be up to get some pics later in the week.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Only problem with that is I have $2500 deductable.
> 
> cof


damn cof thats a lot of excess. your freezer must be worth a mint


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

^^^well he does have a tractor to mow his lawn lad. I imagine cof with a walk in freezer, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

England is so small


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

Holland is even smaller


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 12, 2011)

I kinda wanna see in cof's fridge


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I kinda wanna see in cof's fridge


Here's one

cookies, cookie dough, couple pounds cannabutter and a few hundred seeds.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

nice........


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

I LOVE IT!!!!! I have a spare fridge in my utility room that generally hold beers and seeds, but not a butter factory!!! Quality cof.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

you must love your medibles COF! 

gutted this morning. found a bit of mold on the smaller QQ. and one of the psycho's. not lost much maybe a farmers daughter. I as going to chop it all but checked the branch i spluffed and the things is so frosty i'm going to try n let the thing go to term. going to chuck a 6" fan in the bottom somewhere for a bit extra air movement. and i've left the tent open and the dehumidifier on today. humidity had gone from 44% down to 40 within an hour so hopefully it'll right itself. i could kick myself for not seeing it sooner. 






unscathed QQ





scathed





unscathed











poodled





manky bits.






the spluffed branch. if this is what the rest would look like in a couple of weeks. there could be legs in the smaller pheno yet.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

I have had the same problem Don, with a couple of Deep Blues, it's just the damp and wet in general that I think is causing it. And when you have such dense and dank bud growing, it's a difficult thing. Seems to appear overnight almost.

The shorter pheno sure doe look nice as well though.

Peace, 

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2011)

that sucks, i'm sure it's no issue for you tho . i had a bit of mold on my violator kush cola that i have to cut out, used it in my iso hash. i hope it's cool to smoke because im high as hell from my wake n bake.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 13, 2011)

This plant has 3 pistols coming out any one else had this??


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> View attachment 1783973
> 
> This plant has 3 pistols coming out any one else had this??


Thats crazy, never seen that before


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

DST said:


> I have had the same problem Don, with a couple of Deep Blues, it's just the damp and wet in general that I think is causing it. And when you have such dense and dank bud growing, it's a difficult thing. Seems to appear overnight almost.
> The shorter pheno sure doe look nice as well though.
> Peace,
> DST


Aye man, i reckon it's the change in temp we've had this last week. now autumn's hit it's had a knock on effect. c'est la vie eh. got to be on my game the last two weeks n keep the eyes peeled. and yeah that lot pretty much did appear in a couple of days i guess. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> that sucks, i'm sure it's no issue for you tho . i had a bit of mold on my violator kush cola that i have to cut out, used it in my iso hash. i hope it's cool to smoke because im high as hell from my wake n bake.


 guess we'll see if any more appears. yeah it's fine to smoke if you've iso'd it or made bubble hash. not sure about butane but i'd imagine the same goes. 


Hemlock said:


> View attachment 1783973
> This plant has 3 pistols coming out any one else had this??


 cant say as i recall seeing it hem. what strain is it#?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 13, 2011)

BSBxCB


LxCC smelly cherry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

hahah woah momma! guess she's a bit freaky eh


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 13, 2011)

We will see how big this smelly cherry will get this ine is in a 12 gallon pot!!!


Smelly Cherry


Smelly Cherry


Smelly Cherry

BSBxCB


c-4 x cb the THC Line


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 13, 2011)

monster cheese


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 13, 2011)

Shit I thought I was in my J FFS.. Sorry Don.
Damn it.

Thats 3 pistol strain is BSBxCB


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

christ hem, that pot is just under the size of one of my res's. that's going to be a huge plant. nice work man. garden looks a treat


----------



## rasclot (Sep 13, 2011)

sorry to hear bout the mold mate least u noticed it in time apart from that its all lookin pukka as always that QQ is lookin tasty as!!ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

ah man, bigger things to worry about at the mo. cheers pukka! the tall pheno smells absolutely gorgeous well they both do the shorter is a little more musky. the taller is more citrus


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 13, 2011)

Ah mould what a bastard mate, atleast you caught it before it got out of control.

Updated my thread mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

ah not the end of the world mate just a wake up call really. humidity was like 34% when lights went off. i'm classing it as an early taste i had to cut off some surrounding buds just to be sure you know


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 13, 2011)

you reckon you'll ever try doing some budder don?

shit looks tight... hopefully might be getting some budderking budder soon 


[video=youtube;rOSofcitjrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOSofcitjrY[/video]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man, bigger things to worry about at the mo. cheers pukka! the tall pheno smells absolutely gorgeous well they both do the shorter is a little more musky. the taller is more citrus


Cheers?.......what for mate?.........lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers?.......what for mate?.........lol


 hahaha my bad


mantiszn said:


> you reckon you'll ever try doing some budder don?
> shit looks tight... hopefully might be getting some budderking budder soon
> [video=youtube;rOSofcitjrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOSofcitjrY[/video]


 well man, i tried to whip some oil last time i did a batch but it just wouldn't whip up to that gold colour. I read a while back that the budderking uses some sort of machine but as with most things in the weed game it could all be a load of bollocks.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

ah mantizsn, I prefer your new avatar.

heres some of my erl I made yesterday,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

cant decide if it looks more like a small brain or a nut. tasty


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 13, 2011)

@DST ahh thanks man.. haha wtf is erl.. looks delicious! i'm still so amazed with the awesome stuff people on this site produce.. 

@DGT i saw one video where the guy was using some kind of vacuum unit to get the butane out.. he would then whip it .. then vacuum and repeat.

extracts are awesome but man its a lot of bud.. i heard that budderking uses an oz to make 3g of budder  99+% ... but i suppose it goes a long way..


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> extracts are awesome but man its a lot of bud.. i heard that budderking uses an oz to make 3g of budder  99+% ... but i suppose it goes a long way..


If you are doing things well you should be getting 6g per oz of bud. It's hard to explain how far a little bit goes. Only thing I can think of that's small enough to compare is a fly. A little dab half the size of a medium sized housefly is the equivalent of a 2 or 3 hitter bowl of buds. And it tastes so great (if you get all the butane out). When I heard some people were turning their whole harvest into bho or budder, I thought it was a lie. Now that I've smoked it I can actually understand. It's so much work to smoke though, need a torch and shit.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2011)

Help me please Mr Don  My autopots just fill themselves up to beyond the slot where the tubing comes out of it and overflows into my cab. I've tried re-calibrating the smartvalve and changed valves etc but to no avail  Is there something i'm doing wrong here? I'm pretty sure it's level.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2011)

ttt inisde the little housing space there's a little piece of plastic that slots into the bottom of the valve to stop it from floating in the open position  should be in one of the corners.

also i'd recommend watering by hand for the first few weeks of veg then connecting. i let mine auto water and the structure of the plants changed. uk greek hand watered then flipped and connected and his look like normal structure. they are the same cut. the difference is weird.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 14, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> @DST ahh thanks man.. haha wtf is erl.. looks delicious! i'm still so amazed with the awesome stuff people on this site produce..
> 
> @DGT i saw one video where the guy was using some kind of vacuum unit to get the butane out.. he would then whip it .. then vacuum and repeat.
> 
> ...


I used 40g of trim and got 4g of budder. Fuckin evil stuff it is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2011)

i've been debating whether to use trim and a bit of popcorn or just popcorn or just primo bud. i'm thinking i'll use the trim from the 2 psycho and livers for hash together and the DOG as a separate hash run of it's own. butane the qrazyquake and a good bit of the CCxL. 

4g of budder back is a good result willy. how long do you whip yours?


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Help me please Mr Don  My autopots just fill themselves up to beyond the slot where the tubing comes out of it and overflows into my cab. I've tried re-calibrating the smartvalve and changed valves etc but to no avail  Is there something i'm doing wrong here? I'm pretty sure it's level.


Hmm thats weird, are the valves sitting level? I think there was some directions in the paper work you get with them showing how it should sit and how to adjust it to the right level? When I had mine out yesterday 1 of the 4 valves allowed the tub to fill up alot more than the other three and caused a slight overflow when I put the pot back in, although it didnt fill up any higher after that. I'll try and dig up my instructions and have a look.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> View attachment 1783987
> We will see how big this smelly cherry will get this ine is in a 12 gallon pot!!!
> 
> View attachment 1783988
> ...



heyyy is there any purple in ur BSB x CB? i know mines got a nice shade of purple to it.. adn so doeswnt C-Love. jsut curious if any1 elses is purple? looks great tho man!

that QQ looks amazing DON... seriously! i going to be fuckin BULLSHIT if mines not a female!!! =( i really wanna grow it out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2011)

hahah thanks man, hope it's a girl for ya man. you got more beans tho right?


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 14, 2011)

Mornin' Donald! I like that last update... sans mould, of course (fukin' shyt!). It's lookin' dank over there tho. 

So you say you've got your humidity down under 40%? Man, I could never get my tent that low (unless I did like you with my dehu, which just won't work for the stinky tent setup as it is right this moment). I'll dip in to the 50's, but that's about it... normally I hover around 60%. Where is humidity normally the best? Around 40%? I feel I've been very lucky to not be slammed with mould, or something of the sort. Dammit. Now I've gone and done it... ::touching wood:: 

Well, doesn't look like it brought you down too low... and plus, poodles are smart, right? Yours looks well primped  Later!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2011)

I've got it hooked to the plastic stud thing, have followed all instructions to the T, tried different aquavalves. My new problem is that the tube connecting the res to the manifold leaks, i've tried a worm driver clip, no use, gonna have to pop into the attick to see if i've any spare PTFE tape lying around but don't see how that will easily be appleid with a tight fitting push fit barb. Pretty much on the verge of saying sod it and sending the lot back. Nowt but trouble.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 14, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Mornin' Donald! I like that last update... sans mould, of course (fukin' shyt!). It's lookin' dank over there tho.
> 
> So you say you've got your humidity down under 40%? Man, I could never get my tent that low (unless I did like you with my dehu, which just won't work for the stinky tent setup as it is right this moment). I'll dip in to the 50's, but that's about it... normally I hover around 60%. Where is humidity normally the best? Around 40%? I feel I've been very lucky to not be slammed with mould, or something of the sort. Dammit. Now I've gone and done it... ::touching wood::
> 
> Well, doesn't look like it brought you down too low... and plus, poodles are smart, right? Yours looks well primped  Later!


Ideal flowering humidity levels, according to Cevantes is like in the 20s and 30s (helps with adding trics when its that low). In the summer and even still if I did not run my dehumidifier it would be in the 70s and running it I can keep it in the mid 40s to about 60. Depends where I want the ambient temps in there to be. Plenty of times it's been way to humid in there and I only just recently had a bit of mold on one bud. 

Hope this helps a little bobo


----------



## rasclot (Sep 14, 2011)

smokin a nice fat1 of smelly cherry all day turns u into a zombie n gives u red eye big time love it!!!!!! thanx don daddy!!


----------



## rasclot (Sep 14, 2011)

oh yeah we have foxtails growin on the smelly cherry at 9weeks in shall i leave em a bit longer?


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I've got it hooked to the plastic stud thing, have followed all instructions to the T, tried different aquavalves. My new problem is that the tube connecting the res to the manifold leaks, i've tried a worm driver clip, no use, gonna have to pop into the attick to see if i've any spare PTFE tape lying around but don't see how that will easily be appleid with a tight fitting push fit barb. Pretty much on the verge of saying sod it and sending the lot back. Nowt but trouble.


I had to order some rubber gromits to fit the tube into the res, mine didnt come with any. I've got some spare if you want one?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2011)

the uk greek said:


> I had to order some rubber gromits to fit the tube into the res, mine didnt come with any. I've got some spare if you want one?


They didn't have the res i was after in stock, so i've bene left with a 100L job with a big 1/2" ID tube leading from the res to a 10 port adapter, the 1/2" tube leaks at the adapter. Stupid load of rubbish  why couldn't they have ust sent me what i ordered.


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> They didn't have the res i was after in stock, so i've bene left with a 100L job with a big 1/2" ID tube leading from the res to a 10 port adapter, the 1/2" tube leaks at the adapter. Stupid load of rubbish  why couldn't they have ust sent me what i ordered.


Ah what a bastard, bunch of fuck wits. To be honest I'm in 2 minds whether to stop using mine for a little to fit an extra girl in there.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 15, 2011)

*heyyy is there any purple in ur BSB x CB? i know mines got a nice shade of purple to it.. adn so doeswnt C-Love. jsut curious if any1 elses is purple? looks great tho man!

HEy chb, no not yet, doesn't seem to be far enough along. but I am hoping for a bit of purple.

Hey what do ya'll think about Black Rose male and a Sensi Star Female... call it Black Star???
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Mornin' Donald! I like that last update... sans mould, of course (fukin' shyt!). It's lookin' dank over there tho.
> So you say you've got your humidity down under 40%? Man, I could never get my tent that low (unless I did like you with my dehu, which just won't work for the stinky tent setup as it is right this moment). I'll dip in to the 50's, but that's about it... normally I hover around 60%. Where is humidity normally the best? Around 40%? I feel I've been very lucky to not be slammed with mould, or something of the sort. Dammit. Now I've gone and done it... ::touching wood::
> Well, doesn't look like it brought you down too low... and plus, poodles are smart, right? Yours looks well primped  Later!


 hey bobro! yeah it's not so much the humidity thats the issue well it is but the density of the plants. vegging them in the autopots is the only thing i've done differently. they've grown really bushy. more bushy than usual for livers and psycho. the internode space is so small they've basically just bushed up instead of grown vertically whereas the DOG's have grown normally. they were transplanted into the auto's a week or so before flowering. i'm gutted really they had extra veg time as they grew so slowly vertically. and now i'm losing the fucking stuff to mold  found a load more this morning. did a load of pruning and staking to try and up the airflow. added another fan opened the window a touch to let more fresh air through. but if i keep losing more n more i'll just take them early. i could cry it's such a fuckin pain.


tip top toker said:


> I've got it hooked to the plastic stud thing, have followed all instructions to the T, tried different aquavalves. My new problem is that the tube connecting the res to the manifold leaks, i've tried a worm driver clip, no use, gonna have to pop into the attick to see if i've any spare PTFE tape lying around but don't see how that will easily be appleid with a tight fitting push fit barb. Pretty much on the verge of saying sod it and sending the lot back. Nowt but trouble.


 TTT, send the 100l res back and tell them to order the one you want. use the pots as normal pots till the replacement arrives.
weird though, if they're moored to the plastic stud and the arm of the valve isnt obstructed they should close off when the little res in the pot fills up. 


Highlanders cave said:


> Ideal flowering humidity levels, according to Cevantes is like in the 20s and 30s (helps with adding trics when its that low). In the summer and even still if I did not run my dehumidifier it would be in the 70s and running it I can keep it in the mid 40s to about 60. Depends where I want the ambient temps in there to be. Plenty of times it's been way to humid in there and I only just recently had a bit of mold on one bud.


 i normally add the dehumidifer for the last couple of weeks to swell the trichs. i'm seriously looking forward to just starting over. this run has done my head in.


rasclot said:


> smokin a nice fat1 of smelly cherry all day turns u into a zombie n gives u red eye big time love it!!!!!! thanx don daddy!!





rasclot said:


> oh yeah we have foxtails growin on the smelly cherry at 9weeks in shall i leave em a bit longer?


 nice one man glad you like it! as for leaving it past 9, that's up to you man!


tip top toker said:


> They didn't have the res i was after in stock, so i've bene left with a 100L job with a big 1/2" ID tube leading from the res to a 10 port adapter, the 1/2" tube leaks at the adapter. Stupid load of rubbish  why couldn't they have ust sent me what i ordered.


 dont tell me you got em from basement shiting??? send it back man. these autopots have enough issues without adding leaky connectors to the mix.


Hemlock said:


> *heyyy is there any purple in ur BSB x CB? i know mines got a nice shade of purple to it.. adn so doeswnt C-Love. jsut curious if any1 elses is purple? looks great tho man!
> HEy chb, no not yet, doesn't seem to be far enough along. but I am hoping for a bit of purple.
> Hey what do ya'll think about Black Rose male and a Sensi Star Female... call it Black Star???
> *


 black star sounds pretty awesome man. both are sure fire winners.


i'm gutted, what with the mold and the bushyness of the girls i reckon i've lost at least half a dozen ounces


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 15, 2011)

"i'm gutted, what with the mold and the bushyness of the girls i reckon i've lost at least half a dozen ounces"

Oh man real sorry to hear it, that's a big loss


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2011)

yeah man, not as sorry as i am believe me.  worse things happen at sea................ apparently. at least i haven't got cracken's to deal with in the grow tent...

it's not like i'm not going to have a good amount i just hate not seeing it to it's full potential


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 15, 2011)

That's a lot of dough. Cold and dark and rainy here. Love it haha...need to run up to the store now though....no cream for my coffee. Lifes a bitch 

Stay up man, talk to you later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2011)

yeah its about a grand sterling buddy. 

think i'm going to get stoned and forget about it... 

laters broseph


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey Don what's good in the garden. I saw the pics nice buds suck for the problem. I'm sure you'll have that fixed


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Shit bro wounded aint the word for it !! I ve neva had mould myself but my buddy has and to look at it i could of cried but shit happens and u make sure it nrva happens again!! Could u of done anythin diffrent to make sure it did nt happen? Bigger extraxtor, less run off, lower temps ect ect like i say mate gutted for u a thousand pound is a lot of money in this day and age!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hey Don what's good in the garden. I saw the pics nice buds suck for the problem. I'm sure you'll have that fixed


 ah man, at the moment the QQ and the DOGs are going for it the rest could be better. the half dozen kush are looking good. i'm seriously contemplating taking the 2 mold affected ones out and letting the kush have the spot under the 600. but i'm not sure. theyll have a 600 to themselves in a couple of weeks anyway. so idk. thanks for dropping in man.


cheddar1985 said:


> Shit bro wounded aint the word for it !! I ve neva had mould myself but my buddy has and to look at it i could of cried but shit happens and u make sure it nrva happens again!! Could u of done anythin diffrent to make sure it did nt happen? Bigger extraxtor, less run off, lower temps ect ect like i say mate gutted for u a thousand pound is a lot of money in this day and age!!


 aye deffo gutted about it but it's a learning curve as always it's just a bit steep lol. i reckon vegging without being hooked up to the reservoirs, they'd have been fine. though i know oscar oscar veg's using the res' without probs but he used different nutes. a bigger extractor haha that would be a 12" the 10" is loud enough. and deffo draws enough cfm through it. 

a bag of sand is a lot to lose but at this stage there's nowt i can do really.


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 15, 2011)

It might be worth just pulling her mate, you dont want it to spread anymore and you've still got shitloads in there, but you know better than me my friend and I'm sure you'll make the right choice. 

On another note got somemore free nutes through in the last few days, got some from Plagron, Green Planet and Hesi to add to the Plantlife (Future Harvest Development) and the Aptus ones.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2011)

hahaha shit man you'll have enough to start your own hydro store soon. 

i know it might be worth it but they're just starting to swell  ah fuck knows i'm going to see how they fare this weekend. maybe take one and see. could use the cash too. stag do to go to n all that. got to have party treats


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha shit man you'll have enough to start your own hydro store soon.
> 
> i know it might be worth it but they're just starting to swell  ah fuck knows i'm going to see how they fare this weekend. maybe take one and see. could use the cash too. stag do to go to n all that. got to have party treats


Do you have another light? Maybe you could move the effected ones elsewhere while still keeping them 12/12. 

should be a good party


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2011)

not really an option to be honest mate, you know my space, i haven't got room to turn round.


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah true, I guess the girls will be a bit big to do the cardboard box in the corner thing.


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 15, 2011)

tent is getting fat as foo man, looks like one of your largest hauls???


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2011)

Tempted to send it back but really can't be arsed. I'm the type of person to just stick it in the attic and cut my losses  I'll muddle through, sure it'll work out eventually


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

the uk greek said:


> Yeah true, I guess the girls will be a bit big to do the cardboard box in the corner thing.


 hahaha aye just a touch. 


WOWgrow said:


> tent is getting fat as foo man, looks like one of your largest hauls???


 well it would have been on track for a decent weight but the issues i reckon it'll be probably about the same as the last haul when it's all said and done.


tip top toker said:


> Tempted to send it back but really can't be arsed. I'm the type of person to just stick it in the attic and cut my losses  I'll muddle through, sure it'll work out eventually


 is it the connector thats leaking or the tube not fitting round it? my splitter came with bits of glue round it. your a resourceful guy, though with a rubber grommit you could use any plastic container for a res. a home brew keg with a tap would be ideal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

on a good note no mold visible this morning. it's FRIIIIIDAY. Time for a bong and some picture taking.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

Yay cant wait to get in there tonight either bro and good news about no more mould i guess u cant expect anythin better than that mate!!


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2011)

Someone please start a thread and tell people NOT to BUY from BASEMENT LIGHTING, they are a total bunch of pooh.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> on a good note no mold visible this morning. it's FRIIIIIDAY. Time for a bong and some picture taking.


 TGIF...... pictures you say. well ok Don but u keep your willy in your pants lad..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

got to speak as i find. they've always been sound with me. tho everyone else seems to have had bother with them.

picfest






black cherry kush





QQ 1





CCxL





Livers





DOG





psycho





psycho





QQ2





QQ2






tent left





tent right

have a great weekend peeps, it's grim up north


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> TGIF...... pictures you say. well ok Don but u keep your willy in your pants lad..LOL



ok no elephant impression?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok no elephant impression?


 No Don..no one zoom in that tight..LOL


----------



## ghb (Sep 16, 2011)

lovely pr0n update don, it must be friday again.

nice one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> No Don..no one zoom in that tight..LOL


 hahaha cheeky beggar! 


ghb said:


> lovely pr0n update don, it must be friday again.
> nice one


 cheers fella! yeah they're starting to swell properly now. its the golden couple of weeks when hairs turn and recede and the tent takes on a slightly different orange glow lol


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> got to speak as i find. they've always been sound with me. tho everyone else seems to have had bother with them.
> 
> picfest
> 
> ...


love the pics man! LOVE wen u do updates. =) the pics are always amazing!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

cheers chris, the dope and the camera do the hard work


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

excellent updates don mate..sick fat buds..hope the mold bein taken care of hate for the buds be lost because of that..keep up the fine work mate..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

cheers kev, aye i'm on mold watch morning and night. i'm not letting the foist get it without a fight¬!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

good good don keep it up ...remeber to keep watchin lol..


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 16, 2011)

do you normally get close to 1g/watt don?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2011)

Tent looks rather corking i must say.

While basement lighting are a touch naff, i'll still use em. They did phone me while i was out fishing to tell me that the res was out of stock and they could do a slightly larger one, i mean hell, that res costs a fair lump of money normally. The leak is occuring where the tube from the res plugs onto a 1/2" barb on the manifold. I've 7 years experience with plumbing on this type of tubing and connectors etc so shouldn't be too much of an issue to fix, just would have liked for it to work out of the box. Other time basement cocked up they sent me 300w bulb instead of a 250w so again, can't complain too much  and hey, they're cheaper than a lot of places.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 16, 2011)

CHB
Got some purple this morning on my BSBxCB lovin it!!!

Don what the scoop on the BSB???? BRxSour Bubble?????????


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 16, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> CHB
> Got some purple this morning on my BSBxCB lovin it!!!
> 
> Don what the scoop on the BSB???? BRxSour Bubble?????????


BSB is Black Rose (Heath Robinson) x Sour Bubble (BOG). I have a good stock pile of those seeds....you were the only grower to get straight up BSB, have you started them yet?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 16, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> BSB is Black Rose (Heath Robinson) x Sour Bubble (BOG). I have a good stock pile of those seeds....you were the only grower to get straight up BSB, have you started them yet?


 Yes Sir, Although my rather bad labeling skills have me wondering..LOL..
I love the structure of the BSB...


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 16, 2011)

donkey what what? damn! those are kerazzzzy . . . woof!


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2011)

All very shexy Mr Gin. Page bumpage, yesh?


Don Gin and Ton said:


> got to speak as i find. they've always been sound with me. tho everyone else seems to have had bother with them.
> 
> picfest
> 
> ...


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

mornin don mate..big weekend ahead..footy galore lol..time for a reefa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

forget footy there sikk buds mate...looking at these ill never get my bets wrote out lol..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> do you normally get close to 1g/watt don?


 i generally get over half a gram but i generally don't worry too much what i hit. 


Hemlock said:


> CHB
> Got some purple this morning on my BSBxCB lovin it!!!
> Don what the scoop on the BSB???? BRxSour Bubble?????????


 thats the scoop right there bro! came as freebies with the cherry cheese from potpimp.


Highlanders cave said:


> BSB is Black Rose (Heath Robinson) x Sour Bubble (BOG). I have a good stock pile of those seeds....you were the only grower to get straight up BSB, have you started them yet?


 i have a few of the originals tucked away for future projects. your have looked awesome so far HC


Bobotrank said:


> donkey what what? damn! those are kerazzzzy . . . woof!


 hahaa cheers fella, i wish id done a tent full of dog really. the 2 big livers are fucked. more mold today. i'm just going to take them down. get them airflow and the lumens to other plants. 


DST said:


> All very shexy Mr Gin. Page bumpage, yesh?


 ta lad!


kevin murphy said:


> mornin don mate..big weekend ahead..footy galore lol..time for a reefa


 aye, my games not on the telly, might go into toon to watch it on a dodgy or watch one game and listen to another haha. i'm going to get the scissors out, n get shot of these pain in the arse mold magnets. inbetween taking me mates dogs out for a long walk with a doobie or several..... beer festival for a mates birthday tonight. should be a laugh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> forget footy there sikk buds mate...looking at these ill never get my bets wrote out lol..


 those were the original run of dogs i did. colas were off the chart. i've still got a tiny bud of it in a jar that i'm going to win a bet with my mate who claimed the potency would be reduced by the cloning. easy score.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 17, 2011)

u got sum fine ass buds in there mate how old is ur lxcc?ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2011)

same age as the rest maybe a little younger it'll be 8 weeks this wed coming. but it really hasnt had much light it's been shoved in a corner. bullied out by the dogs. 

cheers man


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

nice don lad they are sikk as mate..


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2011)

looks like yer old dog....super duper charlie cooper


Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 1790873View attachment 1790874View attachment 1790875View attachment 1790877View attachment 1790878


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 17, 2011)

DST said:


> looks like yer old dog....super duper charlie cooper


Frosty goodness.....

Can any of you guys send me the BB info? I sent an email last night to the email address on the temp page.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 17, 2011)

the uk greek said:


> Frosty goodness.....
> 
> Can any of you guys send me the BB info? I sent an email last night to the email address on the temp page.


 check my sig out greek.


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 17, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> check my sig out greek.


Yeah I've got that page saved in my favourites mate, I was just looking for a bit more info on the strains, the Psycho Killer mainly.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

the uk greek said:


> Yeah I've got that page saved in my favourites mate, I was just looking for a bit more info on the strains, the Psycho Killer mainly.


Speak to DST m8.


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Speak to DST m8.


Cheers fella.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2011)

did you get the info sheets greek? 

few frost shots for monday methinks.






CCxL





CCxL





DOG1





DOG2


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice CCxL smelly cherry Don!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 19, 2011)

bet they smell gorgeous..nice don...


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice Don, is the 3rd pic down a CCxL or a DOG? bit confused with your picture labeling, lol. (and it looks different from the first 2) Very frosty indeedly.


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> did you get the info sheets greek?
> 
> few frost shots for monday methinks.
> 
> ...


Yeah I got the sheet through from Mr West mate, cheers. Nice update man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice Don, is the 3rd pic down a CCxL or a DOG? bit confused with your picture labeling, lol. (and it looks different from the first 2) Very frosty indeedly.


cheers lads!

been a bumpy ride this one but ill land them safely. 

D, third one is the Dog man. there are 2 pheno's of DOG in there, i went back n checked. i'm a reet divvy sometimes.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2011)

Right, gotcha. Well it's going to be interesting to see what they dry and cur elike. I am betting the same.

Really happy with the Deep Blue F3 fnished product. So fruity!!! Very sweet. And a proper smasher.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 19, 2011)

they look .... ok ish don ..... 

LOL only messing they look proper nice !!! 
+rep !

aparently i need to spread rep before i can give it you ?!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Right, gotcha. Well it's going to be interesting to see what they dry and cure like. I am betting the same.
> Really happy with the Deep Blue F3 fnished product. So fruity!!! Very sweet. And a proper smasher.


 it was so strong the first time round i got shot of most of it but yeah i'm guessing they will be much the same bro. deep blue musky and fruity or straight up fruity? guessing if its a smasher it might have a foosty side.


RobbieP said:


> they look .... ok ish don .....
> LOL only messing they look proper nice !!!
> +rep !
> aparently i need to spread rep before i can give it you ?!?


 hahah cheers fella. more mould found tonight so the snips are coming out and the fuckers are coming down. well the two worst offenders. might just severely pune them as its only another week but might just do them properly. livers at 8 weeks is still awesome.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 19, 2011)

hey Don, here are a few photos of the QQ i have going... she is a great lookin girl! i am very impressed with the genetics so far!! in fact, i was just braging her up on my thread the other day!!! she is in my favorite container, an air-crate!!

















her twin sisters!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2011)

aye that deffo looks like the taller pheno. classic xmas tree shape. reaching for the stars hows she smell? musky?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 20, 2011)

Lookin sweet those bud shots don lookin eatable !! 
More mould= chop those bitches down bro a week is nt gonna kill yeild or potency but the mould will imo!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it was so strong the first time round i got shot of most of it but yeah i'm guessing they will be much the same bro. deep blue musky and fruity or straight up fruity? guessing if its a smasher it might have a foosty side.
> 
> hahah cheers fella. more mould found tonight so the snips are coming out and the fuckers are coming down. well the two worst offenders. might just severely pune them as its only another week but might just do them properly. livers at 8 weeks is still awesome.


First livers I did was at 8 weeks and was more than good enough.


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2011)

my mates just cut a livers at 6 weeks cuz it snapped and it still blows most everything else clean out the water and half way up the beach


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sickeningly good bud


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2011)

That's a sign of a superior strain westy, I could do that with my ice too.

Hey Don what's going on mate. Shame about the loss to the bud rot man, maybe with fall and winter just around the corner you won't have to worry about it as much. You don't need any suggestions from me, you know what needs to be done. Just think though, whenever you move how tight your op will be when you set back up. Live and learn I guess. I suppose another fan would help hehe what a shit huh ; !)

Have a good one buddy, rainy morgen over here but that's alright I like it...very peaceful. Smoking some of my Ice x CB, I like it a lot! It needs to be refined a bit to add some better flavor but the buds are very similiar to the old ice cut as is the high. Taking down the beast today, she's the sativa dom DOG and she at 12.5 weeks. Took a bud off last night and checked the trics,,,she had some ambers in there finally so it's time lol. I'll take a pic before the chop. Later man!


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 20, 2011)

Don with a good Buddy of mine yesterday. Hes from England.
His quote of the day was.
Well his putting is shit, but his long game is MUSTARD!..Bosh...LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lookin sweet those bud shots don lookin eatable !!
> More mould= chop those bitches down bro a week is nt gonna kill yeild or potency but the mould will imo!!


 yup i've been chopping for hours already this morning and last night. thankfully the gaffer is an understanding chap and has let me work from home today. 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> First livers I did was at 8 weeks and was more than good enough.


 yeah i know its good to take down, hairs are turned haven't checked the trich sit but it doesn't really matter eh. 


mr west said:


> my mates just cut a livers at 6 weeks cuz it snapped and it still blows most everything else clean out the water and half way up the beach


 i was havin a chat with my mate yesterday over a j of livers. we concluded that the taste of fresh cut livers is nicer than 3 month cured. though the quality of the high is no where near it.


Highlanders cave said:


> That's a sign of a superior strain westy, I could do that with my ice too.
> Hey Don what's going on mate. Shame about the loss to the bud rot man, maybe with fall and winter just around the corner you won't have to worry about it as much. You don't need any suggestions from me, you know what needs to be done. Just think though, whenever you move how tight your op will be when you set back up. Live and learn I guess. I suppose another fan would help hehe what a shit huh ; !)
> Have a good one buddy, rainy morgen over here but that's alright I like it...very peaceful. Smoking some of my Ice x CB, I like it a lot! It needs to be refined a bit to add some better flavor but the buds are very similiar to the old ice cut as is the high. Taking down the beast today, she's the sativa dom DOG and she at 12.5 weeks. Took a bud off last night and checked the trics,,,she had some ambers in there finally so it's time lol. I'll take a pic before the chop. Later man!


 fuck the fan. it's not helping jack shit. i really cant wait to have a big room i can move about in and not be cramped up. 12.5 week dog  thats going to have some clout to it man. only some ambers too?!? hope your good man. well back to the chopping. honestly those girls should have been beasts. reckon i'm down to a third of what they should be but the pile of trim for the hash run will be epic.
#
laters fella


Hemlock said:


> Don with a good Buddy of mine yesterday. Hes from England.
> His quote of the day was.
> Well his putting is shit, but his long game is MUSTARD!..Bosh...LOL


 hahahah keen as mustard eh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2011)

you'll have to excuse the shitty cam phone pics. tho you probably like me weren't that bothered about seeing a load of wispy mold 












what a ballache


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 20, 2011)

Get those bitches down bro sooner the better lmfao!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2011)

i'm kind of stuck for real estate to put the chopped stuff cant exactly hang up 8 ounces of fluff haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

Fuck I see what you mean Don. I aint never see one of yours like that??? Too much water? Looks like they never even stretched at all


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm kind of stuck for real estate to put the chopped stuff cant exactly hang up 8 ounces of fluff haha


 
I put mine on the floor on newspaper and give them a turn daily


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I put mine on the floor on newspaper and give them a turn daily


As above bro but you ve had mould already so to make sure turn it as much as u can bro and make sure the paper does nt hold any water underneath your bud or u could lose alot more!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck I see what you mean Don. I aint never see one of yours like that??? Too much water? Looks like they never even stretched at all


 me either. no stretch what so ever they had like 8 weeks veg time too they should look more like sambo's trees. it's got to have been the pots and having constant water to the roots. lesson deffo learned the hard way.


supersillybilly said:


> I put mine on the floor on newspaper and give them a turn daily


 fluff is on trays on the light hoods at the moment. i'm just debating whether to take another one down and try n fit it in somewhere. prob is more there is drying the more the moisture goes up and we start the whole fucking merry go round again. my heads battered with it


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey Don.
Ok you know usually don't comment on things such as fluff don. But when I saw that plant in Veg a while back I thought it might be problem.
IMO when the nodes get that close together it makes it hard for the plant to fill out. Well that been my experience. 
you may to look into a FAN Don..LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2011)

not only did you have concerns and not voice them. now your yanking my chain about a fan..... i thought we were friends 

i had the same concerns hem. it'd have taken some extreme pruning to turn out a few fat colas on that one. hindsight is a bitch. 

there's always some drama. i cant remember the last time i did a run of plants that were all no problems.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

If I were mega rich and didn't start counting notes 2 weeks into flower, my buds would be perfect and my yield would double. FACT. lol


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2011)

I would bump the last pic post but I dinnae think I'll bother. Fluff is a pain no matter where it is, yer arse crack, yer belly button, or yer plants, fluffs all the same....big pants on heid. Ah well, I am sure it'll still get the punters stoned. Sorry for the pain Don.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2011)

its nearly all going into the hash bags the popcorn i might butane still a good couple of oz nugs tho.

i'm going to to get my arse over the gym n take my mind off it.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

hash ball on my sig or last page of mi thread mate let me know what u think of it,..


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye that deffo looks like the taller pheno. classic xmas tree shape. reaching for the stars hows she smell? musky?


yea, she is kind of musky smelling. she has a odd unique odor to her when i rub the stem, kind of smells like FEET!!! wierd...

she seems to be receiving my nutes really well. her roots like to push right up to the sides of my air-crate. and there is 7 gallons of soil in there!!!

I hope your harvest is going well, so sad about the mold!!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 20, 2011)

eyup Don mate gutted about the mold old boy................some real bushy bitches you got real shame but looks like you got it licked glad you didnt lose the lot mate.....................so witch way are the airpots to big for the autopots? you thought of choppin them down?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not only did you have concerns and not voice them. now your yanking my chain about a fan..... i thought we were friends
> 
> i had the same concerns hem. it'd have taken some extreme pruning to turn out a few fat colas on that one. hindsight is a bitch.
> 
> there's always some drama. i cant remember the last time i did a run of plants that were all no problems.


 LOL..next time i'm speakin up! 
sorry bout your lucK mate. chop it and hash YEAH!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hash ball on my sig or last page of mi thread mate let me know what u think of it,..


 nice chunk of shish kev lad


stoneyluv said:


> yea, she is kind of musky smelling. she has a odd unique odor to her when i rub the stem, kind of smells like FEET!!! wierd...
> she seems to be receiving my nutes really well. her roots like to push right up to the sides of my air-crate. and there is 7 gallons of soil in there!!!
> I hope your harvest is going well, so sad about the mold!!!!!


 hahahah yeah mine was a bit feety at first but the citrus came out after a few weeks. she's a real sturdy girl i think its the trainwreck in her they grow like wildfire.


PUKKA BUD said:


> eyup Don mate gutted about the mold old boy................some real bushy bitches you got real shame but looks like you got it licked glad you didnt lose the lot mate.....................so witch way are the airpots to big for the autopots? you thought of choppin them down?


 easy pukka son! well i actually did cut one down took the outer rim off the disk that sits in the arse end. thing was still just too snug diameter wise. but i looked at it n thought if i chop the thing to the next one there's only going to be a few litres of coco, so i stopped there.


Hemlock said:


> LOL..next time i'm speakin up!
> sorry bout your lucK mate. chop it and hash YEAH!!!


 hahah feel free to shout up anytime hem my man. time for a bowl and off to work

have a good one peeps and thanks for the well wishes. i'm glad im shutting down till spring if im struggling with humidity now. thinki might fork out on a decent dehumidifer or maybe get one of those airflow managers. dunno how much life those 10" fans have in them, but mines been on constant best part of 18 months now.

first taste of the smaller pheno of QQ last night. tasted rough unflushed and uncured & speed dried  oh well......


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

thanks don...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2011)

Mornin mate, what size airpot did you start tryin to fit the auto-pot?.............im gunna grow out a plant in the 1L see what they can do!...........my seeds turned up mate pm me your @ again .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2011)

morning fella! off top of my head i cant remember the litre size man. maybe 10? pm inbound


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 21, 2011)

sorry for the loss don.. =/ ive lost sum of the floja and Northern Lights to mold... weird. i never had a problem with it b4... this is the 1st. =/ and the plants were small (since i was doing a mini SOG) soo yeaa i may have only lost an 8th or so.. but when the plants are averaging 1/4 - 1/2... an 8th is alot. hahaha. nuttin u can really do now tho man. live a learn. i think my NL nides were wayy too close. and that may have had sumthin 2 do with it as well.... idk... =/ wat can ya do.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2011)

at the moment all i can think to do is not think about it hahaaha there's still going to be a lot of weed. i'll have to tell the missus we're not going to barbados for crimbo


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> at the moment all i can think to do is not think about it hahaaha there's still going to be a lot of weed. i'll have to tell the missus we're not going to barbados for crimbo


Rather u than me m8. Bet she has been looking forward to that for the last 3 months. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2011)

hahah we'll see i might just get her a ticket n stop in like scrooge. lol as if i could afford barbados for crimbo.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 21, 2011)

Whats crimbo Donny


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2011)

Christmas!


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Christmas!


 fuk that come see me its cheaper and I got ya hooked up...
fishing and boating every day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2011)

hahah dude i couldn't afford to send her to london at the moment  one day though man one day. actually if my girl gets the go ahead for her phd they told her pretty much that to go further she'd need to do a couple of years stateside or in canuck land. 

i just wish i knew all you guys 10 years ago. i did a month long tour of the US


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2011)

Last crop until spring did you say? I must of read it wrong or dreaming or something or maybe you were dreaming and I said it wrong. What were we talking about ; )


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 21, 2011)

Just droppin' in to say hello fella. Been a busy bee over here lately. Hope you're havin' a good one brosef


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 22, 2011)

mornin don hows things mate..hows the mold fight coming along..


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

Why u rapping it till spring m8.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Last crop until spring did you say? I must of read it wrong or dreaming or something or maybe you were dreaming and I said it wrong. What were we talking about ; )


 hahah sadly it is so lads. my girl will be moving back in and we need a bigger place she needs a study for her school work i need a grow room so a house is needed not a flat which I'm thoroughly sick of living in. the ceiling leaks in the kitchen the landlord keeps getting the same useless fuckwit roofer to come and 'fix' it which he's done 4 times and it leaks worse than ever. it's only half double glazed. so it's fucking baltic come winter. like you can see your breath in the bedroom and your piss steams in the netty. 


Bobotrank said:


> Just droppin' in to say hello fella. Been a busy bee over here lately. Hope you're havin' a good one brosef


 sup brobo things are a bit shaky at the mo but i'm not letting it get me down. ish. hope your better then where i'm at! 


kevin murphy said:


> mornin don hows things mate..hows the mold fight coming along..


 little bit more this morning. another one will come down tonight. the first plant that came down has shriveled away to next to nowt. as i expect the other 4 to do. 


supersillybilly said:


> Why u rapping it till spring m8.


hopefully i'll get this grow done get the house tarted up a bit and get into a new place by december. i dunno maybe moving in december is the worst idea but then again maybe no one else will be doing the same so we might have a good choice of kens. fuck knows i can only think of a couple of things at a time and thats 3 months off.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 22, 2011)

eyup don lad, any idea where you can get ti skillets here in uk? or even a bubbler with the swing skillet attachement etc.. i've looked around but maybe searching the wrong terms, cannae find fuck all all US based.

might just head down to jeweller and see if i can get a flat piece of titanium plate and try mould something myself.. they probably gonna look at me like i got rocks in me head though :/ fukkas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2011)

Aqualab technologies or labworx are your best bet. They are us tho fella


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 22, 2011)

yeh thought as much... i kept coming back to labworx.. but on the front site it says they only ship to certain states so wasn't sure if they'd even ship int.. didn't look properly tbh though..

the oil/extraction thing seems to have really exploded in the last 6-12months stateside, taking a bit longer to catch on here though.. although i'm well aware some peeps here been enjoying it for years 

fukken PITA is what it is....



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aqualab technologies or labworx are your best bet. They are us tho fella


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2011)

aqualabs will ship to the uk man not sure on the other. aye oil industry went bonkers over the pond. folks turning their whole crops into erl


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2011)

having a belting day today  more mold. and low and behold the landlord wants to put new double glazing in the bedroom opposite the grow. timing couldn't be any fucking better.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 22, 2011)

gutted :/
mate of mine lost about half of his to bud rot this week too.. i've got the fear... checking that shit everyday now!

if you moving can't you ask him to wait until you are out.. will be easier to get it done between tenants anyways? or does he not know you on your way out?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> having a belting day today  more mold. and low and behold the landlord wants to put new double glazing in the bedroom opposite the grow. timing couldn't be any fucking better.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2011)

no he doesnt know were moving or he'd have people round to look at the place. which i obviously cant have. just going to try n put him off till next weekend at least. i'm 9 weeks on wed. fucking no end of drama at chez Don


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 22, 2011)

yeh its a bitch moving - we've been thinking the same... but i'll need to shut everything down then start looking... but then you lose two month and end up dry again :/ fukken catch 22

but like you.. we need a house now.. not a flat.. and in london you can imagine how much that shit's gonna cost  so need to look a bit further out but still have good links in. some nice places out surrey way...



Don Gin and Ton said:


> no he doesnt know were moving or he'd have people round to look at the place. which i obviously cant have. just going to try n put him off till next weekend at least. i'm 9 weeks on wed. fucking no end of drama at chez Don


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 22, 2011)

Ah more mould mate what a ballache. On a lighter note the QQ seems to have a bit more taste this morning.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> yeh its a bitch moving - we've been thinking the same... but i'll need to shut everything down then start looking... but then you lose two month and end up dry again :/ fukken catch 22
> but like you.. we need a house now.. not a flat.. and in london you can imagine how much that shit's gonna cost  so need to look a bit further out but still have good links in. some nice places out surrey way...


 aye same boat mate. but it needs doing so that's that really. can only imagine how much they want to rape you for a house down south  were looking at 600-650 for a 3 bed semi


the uk greek said:


> Ah more mould mate what a ballache. On a lighter note the QQ seems to have a bit more taste this morning.


 mornin fella! aye i had word from our mutual friend rodney  said it left him a jibbering wreck lol. wasn't much more mold but i will have to take that one own tonight. giz a text when your free to chat


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 22, 2011)

Just give me a bell anytime after 6 mate.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 22, 2011)

giz a text, give me a bell, love ya'lls banter!!!!!

big announcement in hemlock's J


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2011)

ah man fuck it. life's too short. I've survived all manner of drama so far. it's just another pebble in my shoe.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man fuck it. life's too short. I've survived all manner of drama so far. it's just another pebble in my shoe.


you walking with a gangsta limp don? lol a great man once said "lifes one big shit sandwich, you just gotta keep takin bites''

im smoking your very own cc x l, candy pheno and purp pheno and a little livers to wash it down......


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 22, 2011)

that sucks to hear don!!! I hope ya find a more livable place..... seeing steam rise from your piss is not comfortable!!!

and it really sucks you found more mold!!!!! good luck with that and I hope the home hunting goes well!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 22, 2011)

Head up, brosef! It'll all work itself out. Tell that landlord to shove it. You should be able to also request that he not bring perspective tenants through until you're all cleared out-- that's what I just had to do yesterday.

Positive vibes coming from Camp Brobo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> you walking with a gangsta limp don? lol a great man once said "lifes one big shit sandwich, you just gotta keep takin bites''
> im smoking your very own cc x l, candy pheno and purp pheno and a little livers to wash it down......


 hahah you know i've got swagger. way i drink it's hard not to  funny you mention that i have a mate who's always saying that saying. enjoy the tokage man! i cant wait to get a toke on my CCL again. she's looking ripe for the plucking but i'm going to let her go a bit longer. smells awesome.


stoneyluv said:


> that sucks to hear don!!! I hope ya find a more livable place..... seeing steam rise from your piss is not comfortable!!!
> and it really sucks you found more mold!!!!! good luck with that and I hope the home hunting goes well!!!


 haha yeah it's not the greatest. i dont mind going out on the lash in a t shirt in the snow but not sitting at home with thermals on. cheers man


Bobotrank said:


> Head up, brosef! It'll all work itself out. Tell that landlord to shove it. You should be able to also request that he not bring perspective tenants through until you're all cleared out-- that's what I just had to do yesterday.
> Positive vibes coming from Camp Brobo.


 what up son! aye it'll all sort itself out. usually does. thanks man!

took the other mouldy fluff monster livers last night and weighed up the previous one. 36 grams ffs. thing was huge, think there'll be a bit more on this one though. took 3 n a half hours to do one plant. nearly all fluff. no sign of any more on the other girls though. only 5 more days to go til 9 weeks. fingers crossed.

got the first beans of the new crosses out. QQ x Livers / QQ x qq cant wait to see what QQ x DOG turns out like.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 23, 2011)

Howdy Doody Partner! Still waiting to get my shizzle back together, but no long to wait i hope. Sky, n council. What you expect eh! But im hanging in there, just put up a couple shot's of what i got waiting to kick in, and a couple just for you of the cc x liver's and Cheesequake x Qrazytrain, Shit thats going to be something! Ive just got her under a single 400 and from week 2 its been crazy frost 
Hope your sound man, ive no got alot of time on this comp. but i'll try catch you over the week-end mate!

Cinder's------Yeeeeeee Haaaaaa !


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man fuck it. life's too short. I've survived all manner of drama so far. it's just another pebble in my shoe.


 What's this, you shooting the craw ? I'll have to get doon for that swally aforehand Bro. I know how much a pain in the tit's it is, i'm just about settled again and its only till we find a house, the flat's are na' gid full stop man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Howdy Doody Partner! Still waiting to get my shizzle back together, but no long to wait i hope. Sky, n council. What you expect eh! But im hanging in there, just put up a couple shot's of what i got waiting to kick in, and a couple just for you of the cc x liver's and Cheesequake x Qrazytrain, Shit thats going to be something! Ive just got her under a single 400 and from week 2 its been crazy frost
> Hope your sound man, ive no got alot of time on this comp. but i'll try catch you over the week-end mate!
> Cinder's------Yeeeeeee Haaaaaa !


 yeaaaah cowboy! council take forever eh. useless shites. those pics are cracking man, the QQ looks really frosty. hows the temps in your place, i'm yet to see any major colour in mine but i can see tinges of purple to it. i'm good fella, well ish but not letting owt get me down. off to uk greeks stag do this weekend. going to be a good do.


Cindyguygrower said:


> What's this, you shooting the craw ? I'll have to get doon for that swally aforehand Bro. I know how much a pain in the tit's it is, i'm just about settled again and its only till we find a house, the flat's are na' gid full stop man!


 ah man i'm not going far hopefully i'll still be in the toon anyway! hear ya on the flats man. i'm well sick. my christian doctor downstairs woke me up this morning singing fucking gospel tunes with the music blarin'.

have a good weekend all it's shwally time


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2011)

Breeders' Boutique product available at Sea of Seeds http://www.seaofseeds.com/

Peace,

DST


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeaaaah cowboy! council take forever eh. useless shites. those pics are cracking man, the QQ looks really frosty. hows the temps in your place, i'm yet to see any major colour in mine but i can see tinges of purple to it. i'm good fella, well ish but not letting owt get me down. off to uk greeks stag do this weekend. going to be a good do.
> 
> ah man i'm not going far hopefully i'll still be in the toon anyway! hear ya on the flats man. i'm well sick. my christian doctor downstairs woke me up this morning singing fucking gospel tunes with the music blarin'.
> 
> have a good weekend all it's shwally time


My m8's bringing me 6 bottles of red wine for £18. Should be interesting. My girlfriends dad is coming for dinner and the house smells very sweet.lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2011)

DST said:


> Breeders' Boutique product available at Sea of Seeds http://www.seaofseeds.com/
> 
> Peace,
> 
> DST


worth a bump they wont be round for long


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 23, 2011)

hows things don..all goin well mate i hope..


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2011)

Just read about using Hydrogen Peroxide to treat mold, the guy swears by it. Basically he says it kinda eats the mold and cleans your grow area. Its worth a shot m8


If using 3%, its 5l of water to 300ml of solution.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> My m8's bringing me 6 bottles of red wine for £18. Should be interesting. My girlfriends dad is coming for dinner and the house smells very sweet.lol


 i'm allergic to an enzyme in red. one glass is like insta migraine. much how i imagine youll be feeling this morning fella


DST said:


> Breeders' Boutique product available at Sea of Seeds http://www.seaofseeds.com/
> Peace,
> DST


 BOOOOOOOM!!!! awesome


supersillybilly said:


> Just read about using Hydrogen Peroxide to treat mold, the guy swears by it. Basically he says it kinda eats the mold and cleans your grow area. Its worth a shot m8
> If using 3%, its 5l of water to 300ml of solution.


 hahhaha aye hydrogen peroxide your after eh making bombs are we. lol i'm just going to get this run done and move to a better spot .


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just read about using Hydrogen Peroxide to treat mold, the guy swears by it. Basically he says it kinda eats the mold and cleans your grow area. Its worth a shot m8
> 
> 
> If using 3%, its 5l of water to 300ml of solution.



careful mate even at that dilute it'll burn ur skin if contact is made.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows things don..all goin well mate i hope..


 aye sound fella, just kicking back. working my bets out. lazy morning match this after. stag do tonight. recovery position the morrow.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2011)

I dont plan in having mold ever, so hopefully I never need the stuff. Hey Don did that arrive??? Anyway Im bomb making today, sorry finishing off the trim.lol

PS - Yes my head is bouncing.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2011)

aye 6 bottles of red will do that to ya. no mate nothing came through yesterday. 

trimming on a hangover eh..... nice


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 24, 2011)

Trimming on a hangover huh? Sounds like a couple of hits are in order. Sounds like fun times tonight for ya though! Christ it's only 6am and I've been uo for a couple of hours already.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2011)

likewise man, i just cant sleep properly after i've had a drink . i wasn't drunk yesterday but i never get a good nights kip. well i think it's time to get on it.


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2011)

Any bb strains ya growing don can be shown off here
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/469248-breeders-boutique.html


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 24, 2011)

Alright Donny, how you feelin man! Ive just got an hour or so on the comp. Just thought i'd let you know i had a check on the Q.Q and its starting to colour up a bit. The pre-flowers are already purp. and the edges of the leaflet's off the main cola have a nice tint throught them too. Going to throw some ice on it during the dark and see if it bring's it out more.
Hope you'r having a good one, all the best with b/burn. 

cinder's


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Trimming on a hangover huh? Sounds like a couple of hits are in order. Sounds like fun times tonight for ya though! Christ it's only 6am and I've been uo for a couple of hours already.


You cave dwellers sure are early risers! lol I'll take some rips for him, too 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> likewise man, i just cant sleep properly after i've had a drink . i wasn't drunk yesterday but i never get a good nights kip. well i think it's time to get on it.


Man, you too? Sounds like we are in the same boat there brosef. Red wine kills me, and forget sleep lmao... I just toss and turn all damn night. That's why I smoke WEEEEEEEEED. You should try some of that stuff   Hope you're las is nursing ya... have a good one!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

new updates on my sig and take a look at this thread 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...-pictures.html


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 24, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> You cave dwellers sure are early risers! lol I'll take some rips for him, too
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you too? Sounds like we are in the same boat there brosef. Red wine kills me, and forget sleep lmao... I just toss and turn all damn night. That's why I smoke WEEEEEEEEED. You should try some of that stuff   Hope you're las is nursing ya... have a good one!


THC in my case is a fantastic sleep aid and not to mention a dream supressant. I'm always asleep within a couple of min of my head hitting the pillow


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> THC in my case is a fantastic sleep aid and not to mention a dream supressant. I'm always asleep within a couple of min of my head hitting the pillow


It definitely suppresses my dreams too. I don't really notice either way, till I'm not smoking (like now)... I have wild dreams all night. This morning I woke up all freaked out because in my dream I was going to drop off some herb at a collective and I had a giant jar of smoke sitting on the hood of my car and went inside. I came out and it was gone. Not a good dream, lol. Can't wait to stop dreaming again.

Happy weekend don and all.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 25, 2011)

alrite don anything new to report hows things mate


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 25, 2011)

ohhhh Doooooonnnnnniiiiiiieeeeeeee Booooyyyy ::looking around for Don::


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 25, 2011)

You still trimming ?


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 25, 2011)

sorry 2 hear about the mold Don.. =/ sucks... adn sucks about the timing with the lanlord.. i feel ya tho... i got an inspection coming on oct. 14th. =/ should work out good for me tho.. dont think ill have anyting flowering by then. soo the flowering room will be empty. itll be just the veg box. thats it. =) good luck with that man!! im sure youll think of sumthin.  they dont call u the Don for no reason! hahahaha =p


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll second that, I'm nearlly finnished my third stop n re-start in a year, and off the back of a whole re-wiring and heating job. Its an essential that kick's you in the ball's either way. Just keep thinking about the comeback man 

Hope you'r holding out Don lol, great result for the Toon bar, bar, bar !!! Then off to the Bar


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright Donny, how you feelin man! Ive just got an hour or so on the comp. Just thought i'd let you know i had a check on the Q.Q and its starting to colour up a bit. The pre-flowers are already purp. and the edges of the leaflet's off the main cola have a nice tint throught them too. Going to throw some ice on it during the dark and see if it bring's it out more.
> Hope you'r having a good one, all the best with b/burn.
> cinder's


 howdy partner! i'm feeling a bit rough. unsurprisingly. but not too bad. glad the QQ is purpling a bit. i reckon that one will go bonnie colours outdoor or in the cooler autumn. hows she smelling man. i love the pong off mine.


Bobotrank said:


> You cave dwellers sure are early risers! lol I'll take some rips for him, too
> Man, you too? Sounds like we are in the same boat there brosef. Red wine kills me, and forget sleep lmao... I just toss and turn all damn night. That's why I smoke WEEEEEEEEED. You should try some of that stuff   Hope you're las is nursing ya... have a good one!


 hahah i'm a bit touchy with weed and hangovers. they generally make mine worse which sucks. yeah the girl was good fetched me chinese and a man size baby grow! and no there will be no pictures of me in it....


kevin murphy said:


> new updates on my sig and take a look at this thread
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...-pictures.html


 dude i'm subbed to it.!? 


Highlanders cave said:


> THC in my case is a fantastic sleep aid and not to mention a dream supressant. I'm always asleep within a couple of min of my head hitting the pillow


 true that! i dont remember dreams for the most part unless i wake up for a piss at 5 then get a lighter sleep. those dreams are usually the fucked up ones haha


jigfresh said:


> It definitely suppresses my dreams too. I don't really notice either way, till I'm not smoking (like now)... I have wild dreams all night. This morning I woke up all freaked out because in my dream I was going to drop off some herb at a collective and I had a giant jar of smoke sitting on the hood of my car and went inside. I came out and it was gone. Not a good dream, lol. Can't wait to stop dreaming again.
> Happy weekend don and all.


 hahahaah i usually dream of finding huge quantities of drugs not losing them! you tolerance breaking at the mo jiggy?


kevin murphy said:


> alrite don anything new to report hows things mate


 i'm hungover. there's been no more mold. the neighbour has a new puppy which likes to yap at 5 am waking the 2 beastly alsations the next house over. otherwise not much man. you good? 


Bobotrank said:


> ohhhh Doooooonnnnnniiiiiiieeeeeeee Booooyyyy ::looking around for Don::


 chicken soup seems to have the rejuvenating qualities i've been looking for.


Cindyguygrower said:


> You still trimming ?


 thank god no.


chb444220 said:


> sorry 2 hear about the mold Don.. =/ sucks... adn sucks about the timing with the lanlord.. i feel ya tho... i got an inspection coming on oct. 14th. =/ should work out good for me tho.. dont think ill have anyting flowering by then. soo the flowering room will be empty. itll be just the veg box. thats it. =) good luck with that man!! im sure youll think of sumthin.  they dont call u the Don for no reason! hahahaha =p


 ah man it's all good i've got a plan. i.e. just going to do nowt and let it play out. lol. good luck for your inspection man. tho it sounds like you've got it covered.


Cindyguygrower said:


> I'll second that, I'm nearlly finnished my third stop n re-start in a year, and off the back of a whole re-wiring and heating job. Its an essential that kick's you in the ball's either way. Just keep thinking about the comeback man
> Hope you'r holding out Don lol, great result for the Toon bar, bar, bar !!! Then off to the Bar


 hey cinders lad, aye cracking result for the toon! cant believe man u cost me on my slip useless shites couldn't beat stoke FFS £25 they cost me.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 26, 2011)

Easy don, you get that email mate?........ant got round to postin yet will do later, if ya in lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2011)

no not yet, i'm still trying to catch up!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol ok mate no worries ill check when im home later


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi buddy! Just swinging through to say hi 

Beautiful sunny autumn morning in the gr mtns today. Need to do a little project on my house this week. Really small actually haha...less than a days work but that should keep me busy for a week or two hehe. Never forget what john goodman said on the show Rosanne,,,he was sitting up on the roof with his future son in law shooting the shit about women being such pains in the arses. He says "son, see this shingle?" He takes a perfectly good shingle on the roof and snaps the corner off..."that will keep me busy for 3 days" 

Hope your doing good bro!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahaah i usually dream of finding huge quantities of drugs not losing them! you tolerance breaking at the mo jiggy?


I like those kind of dreams better. And I'm taking a break to try and have a baby. We've already lost two in the past year and I'm doing anything possible to make one happen. Take it from me, signing a death cert for your baby ain't no fun. If taking a couple months off can help even a little, it's not a problem. Plus, added bonus, as you mention my tolerance is at the floor. Wife took a hit the other night, I was just in the room and got quite buzzed, if not high. Glad you are back... seemed like days since you posted, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah i hear that man, a couple i know are trying for one right now. haha well they might be right now who knows  you wouldn't believe how much your sperm count is lowered by drinking smoking etc. 

good luck to you both jig. you'll get there 

yeah i've been MIA #since friday really. still don't feel totally with it today. bodies screaming. havent even done the monday pron. tho i'm going to hold off til i crop.

think i'll take a few testers tonight n see how things are shaping up.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 26, 2011)

25 quid you say!!! Call the Polis !!! You can get a gram of damp rotting weed up this way for that!

But aye, you can see the hint's in the small suger leave's around the bud's. I'll need to get a good Pic done of Her for you man!
Just on for 10 min's before i enter the jungle!!! My Dinner's shouting me lol

Stick in Bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> Any bb strains ya growing don can be shown off here
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/469248-breeders-boutique.html


Invalid Forum specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

 whats the crack Fred Lad?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 28, 2011)

mod power.... 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Invalid Forum specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
> 
> whats the crack Fred Lad?


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Invalid Forum specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
> 
> whats the crack Fred Lad?


well at the time it was posted it was a link to EM's thread that got took down by the meany mods


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

Ill find out....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

seems it was deleted. probably under the t's n c's for spam


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

got some pics to make you guys laugh and then drool haha hopefully.

ever seen livers like this!? moldy wispy and a fucking nightmare to trim. 3.5 hours for one fucking plant

















Cherry Cheese Livers





Qrazy Quake











Well it's 9 weeks today peeps!!!!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

love to ave a plant that takes 3 half hours be like therapy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

trust me kev. in the end i just grabbed handfuls and trimmed it all into little bits stalks and all. to pick the good bits off would have taken a lot longer. hash pile is getting good though


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

glad to hear it mate...


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Donnie, looks a bit of a mare that does. Any clue why it went so bushtastic? Hope yer good lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

sup my brother from a scottish mother. only thing i can think of is vegging in the autopots. the 2 big dog kush that got potted up and put into them to flower are absolute beasts in comparison. costly lesson....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> got some pics to make you guys laugh and then drool haha hopefully.
> 
> ever seen livers like this!? moldy wispy and a fucking nightmare to trim. 3.5 hours for one fucking plant
> 
> ...


Look's a carbon copy of mine bro! Pitty bout the Liver's man! 
So is there Prob's with the bb on here ? Hope not 

Later's mate, just on n off to catch a p.m. Sun's finnaly come good and off to see what this Gold Dust is all about lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

sweet! yeah so far it's been uniform 2 pheno's, pretty happy bout it. nah no beef with BB just overzealous mods 

hope that gold dusts good fella! my gaffer got some of the new legal high stuff came in a block form and when burnt smelled just like tac of old. sent me and hime totally west. him a lot more so as he's a greedy guts toker sometimes haha. put him on a proper parra whitey. fool still did the rest of the deal tho!


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey donny Lad, got ur CCxLivers up in me J.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

that'll do you reet!!!


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 28, 2011)

Woah !..i guess youre not a firm believer in multiple threads..
Anywhos... nice big trees... 
Bye the way.... what are these livers you speak of... (lol...dnt mind me)


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey guys, please vote when you get a minute.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/470950-600-club-page-600-competition.html

Cheezey, Livers is a UK clone only strain, a NL from the late 80's that has been kept running. Much like the cheese it STINKS beyond belief.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2011)

hahah welcome to the show cheezey lad. just as its about to end lol. 

went out for a few beers yesterday with my pal. while our respective lasses went out seperately. got rather smashed and locked meself out the house. had to get the lassie to come n pick me up n take my shambles home...


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 29, 2011)

A Wednesday Night???? Slippery slope.lol


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2011)

oh dear. At least you had mare than yer baffies oan.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 29, 2011)

I dont think people know what a jacket is in Newcastle, bit like us really. First sign of sunshine, its tops off, carryout, down the river.lol


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2011)

too right, like a sunny day oot tae Loch Lomand, never seen so many Marks and Sparks Double DD's, lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 29, 2011)

DST said:


> too right, like a sunny day oot tae Loch Lomand, never seen so many Marks and Sparks Double DD's, lol.


Aye and thats just the guys.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2011)

haha aye, there was ne need for getting wankered but it seems to be a recurring theme for me n this lad. his lass got mine to help her do her brownies group( she wants to be a teacher n its good XP ) means we have a window of 2-3 hours every wednesday night......

i seem to remember the barman scowling at me for some reason too. probably the livers in me pocket stinking out the gaf......


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 29, 2011)

Aye, that would do it.lol Now Im in the mood. My m8 has got some "proper". Its in 50g bullits, £3500. Selling for £100 a g. Might need to try it.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2011)

hahah very tempting, easy double your money or cover your own more likely hahaha 

i was thinking about some for friday. company golf outing ffs . now normally footballs the only ball game im bothered about. but the gaffer insisted so off i go. not sure if sniffs classed as performance enhancing but what the hell eh.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2011)

Doesn't sound like a great combo...Must get ball in hole, must get ball in hole, must get ball in hole, must get ball in hole....aaaaaaaaggggghhhh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2011)

i envisioned it more like this [youtube]TlCW90DaJHY[/youtube]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 29, 2011)

Soz to pester ya don but check ya emails an let me no whats gwarnin mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2011)

dude i'm sorry. i'll write the list of what i have up for trades when i get back tonight. honestly ive had beans written on the back of my hand for nearly a week.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

were can i get sum of your quality beans from don


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude i'm sorry. i'll write the list of what i have up for trades when i get back tonight. honestly ive had beans written on the back of my hand for nearly a week.


Remind me not to shake hands.

 
cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2011)

http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Remind me not to shake hands.
> 
> cof


 haha it has been a new version each day cof.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude i'm sorry. i'll write the list of what i have up for trades when i get back tonight. honestly ive had beans written on the back of my hand for nearly a week.


No worries bud ill speak to ya later


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

ordering them wednesday just to do my bit for breeders big order coming...


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 30, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique


 that is COOL!!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2011)

WTF....FRIDAY UPDATE MOFO????? lol. Oot in the sun on the piss Donny? Have a good one mate.

D


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes yes, can we get some pics don?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

i think don's on the piss... again


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 30, 2011)

Good lad, grab it cold bro.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2011)

Just on the way yem now


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2011)

hope you got "Yem" ok, lol.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 1, 2011)

mornin don hows things mate..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2011)

What say don buddie, fridays come and gone already christ how did that happen lol. Just poppin in to say hi buddy...watching some english league soccer right now, liverpool verses ever (whoever they are ; !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> What say don buddie, fridays come and gone already christ how did that happen lol. Just poppin in to say hi buddy...watching some english league soccer right now, liverpool verses ever (whoever they are ; !)


lol, i was watchin the same game waiting for college football live to come on. i was like L'Pool vs. Whoo??? Lol. but its football the rest of the day for me. 


C'mon wit the pics don


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 1, 2011)

lmao everton is part of liverpool .... major rivals ! lmao ....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> lmao everton is part of liverpool .... major rivals ! lmao ....


Haha yeah I felt silly after I posted that,,,,I hit the info button right after to see who it was lol. Rivals huh ahh sweet, never saw the end of the game though...


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha yeah I felt silly after I posted that,,,,I hit the info button right after to see who it was lol. Rivals huh ahh sweet, never saw the end of the game though...


haha ... there both rubbish anyway lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

righty been a while lads. been a muchos busy week or so. still got mountains of trimming to do. when you see the bushes you'll understand. 






dog bush 1





dog bush 2





Livers buschetta





dog 1 colas





dog 2 nugs





more dog 2 nugs, you could put windows through with theses.






cherry cheese livers





Qrazy Quake, ripe for the plucking

black cherry kushes VVV































super frosty kush. buds are tiny though 











hanging gardens of babylon mon.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 3, 2011)

Very Nice Don!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 3, 2011)

Now we know why you've been so quiet all week-end.
Looks like a big pile of goodness...you need to come up for air occasionally.
Thanks for the pics of loveliness.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

cheers hem! well so far we've had 2 people from the neighboring offices in to say they can smell it up the corridors and stairs. my work is not a dog friendly place it seems


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Now we know why you've been so quiet all week-end.
> Looks like a big pile of goodness...you need to come up for air occasionally.
> Thanks for the pics of loveliness.
> 
> cof


 hahah thanks cof, your welcome lol.

yeah it feel like all ive done for a week is trim trim and trim some more. and guess whats on the menu for tonight tomorrow and probably the next day....


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> . and guess whats on the menu for tonight tomorrow and probably the next day....


We hope it's chips it chips, We hope it's chips its chips!! etc, etc.

Very nice Don lad. DOGS look done to perfection.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

hahahah no chips for don more like meat and veg. after the weekends shenanigans and drinking at old school club prices i'm back on the diet hard this week. gym is going to kill me tonight but hey ho no pain no gain....

what do you reckon to that dog then think it looks more og lean than headband?


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2011)

Structure of the plant look nothing like the OG, more like the HB. The leaves look like OG leaves, and the bud looks like a bit of a combo (looks to be bang on what mine look like as well). Rock solid nugs all the way down the plant. The colouring looks very similar to mine as well (they look more HB than the last run you done which looked more OG). OG nugs tend to look a lot more silvery green, if you knwo what I mean.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

ah yeah i think we've had this convo... soz. the silver of the og i remember now. cant wait to see how the QQ x DOG turn out. should be pretty mean green.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice bushes all around donny!
The dog does look like some headband .....
more than og ... but it has to have the og in there....
How do u get them bushes so wide....?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

sup cheez!

thanks man. i just vegged them didnt top them too much just the initial couple of times then wove them through a bit. voila¬!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 3, 2011)

Easy don!...........nice big haul you got there bro, bet them bushes took yonks to trim lol..................the dog looks the dogs mate, and im likin the look of that QQ aswell but my fave has got to be the cherry cheese x livers............looks beautifull man!!!..........any beans of that? lol

*




*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

hahah bit of a sore point at the moment. there are limited beans til i do another breeding run  i had a surrogate lined up but the po po got the lad  

cheers fella!


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 3, 2011)

holy shit bro! seriously... looking insane over here. can't wait to smoke some of that DOG myself... great job as always Don!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 3, 2011)

Aye i get ya bro.....................how is the greek??


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 3, 2011)

they look fantastic don!!!!! I didn't realize it was snowing in you tent!!!!!!hahaha that CCL takes the prize in my vote!!!! i sure hope my QQ gets anywhere even close to half of yours!!!!! simply outstanding mate!!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 3, 2011)

Looking lush there lad ccxl is a stonker for sure does nt look the biggest yeilder but sure looks dam pretty !!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

sexy fucker that...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> holy shit bro! seriously... looking insane over here. can't wait to smoke some of that DOG myself... great job as always Don!


 cheers bobro! it's been knocking the flock for six that puppy! 


PUKKA BUD said:


> Aye i get ya bro.....................how is the greek??


 obviously quite gutted still but bearing up. only saving grace is, iut could have been a lot worse.


stoneyluv said:


> they look fantastic don!!!!! I didn't realize it was snowing in you tent!!!!!!hahaha that CCL takes the prize in my vote!!!! i sure hope my QQ gets anywhere even close to half of yours!!!!! simply outstanding mate!!!!


 cheers stoney, the CCxL looks devine but the bud structure on this particular pheno i quite wispy once it's fully dried. and it's not the greatest yielder. only pulled 44gram from that one. smells really thick at the moment am going to wait till it's nicely cured and butane the lot!


cheddar1985 said:


> Looking lush there lad ccxl is a stonker for sure does nt look the biggest yeilder but sure looks dam pretty !!


 aye not the biggest but she definitely is a tasty little number


kevin murphy said:


> sexy fucker that...


 hahaha if she weren't already pink, she'd be blushing lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2011)

more shots of last nights shift. only the QQ to come down. which even if i say so myself looks absolutely stunning. 





















a shade over 8.5 oz from the 2 dogs.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice stuff Donny, you going for a reveg of pic 3? whatever that plant may be?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2011)

Haha no chance. That was just to show the crazy node space. Had to abandon work sharpish, the dog was raising too many noses n looks through the window. Executive decision to leg it was made! Peeps eyeballing me ob the bus now...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2011)

Lookin mint donny boy, pics havent blown up my end just the deleted thumb nails
Whats this pic of?







Looks tastey


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

hahaha, like a bag eh stale piss in yer pocket, reakin the bus oot. lol..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2011)

Aye I split before I got to bigging up the pics! That's livers at 10 wks.

I'm thinking ill take a tub of ona in to graft the morrow....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2011)

DST said:


> hahaha, like a bag eh stale piss in yer pocket, reakin the bus oot. lol..


I wouldn't care but it was in a jar with the lid taped up  mind it could also be me that smells!?!


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 5, 2011)

lmfao you guys are too much over here... I'm about to go get my stink on, too. Was gonna chop last night, but came home tipsy from a bday party and knew it wasn't a good idea... 

Everything looks tip top fella. 8.5 oz off two Dogs? What kind, bulldog?  Something fat, that's for sure. Take care, bro!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

excellent weight mate after seein that order goin in today..sea of seeds here i come...hope ya ready for me lol..


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I wouldn't care but it was in a jar with the lid taped up  mind it could also be me that smells!?!


 That it could I can smell ya from here..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> lmfao you guys are too much over here... I'm about to go get my stink on, too. Was gonna chop last night, but came home tipsy from a bday party and knew it wasn't a good idea...
> Everything looks tip top fella. 8.5 oz off two Dogs? What kind, bulldog?  Something fat, that's for sure. Take care, bro!


 haha aye drunk trimming is never a good plan really. i did once and thought better of it the next day n had to re trim some lol I'd kinda hoped for a little more form the 2 dogs but hey ho 8.5 is still no small weight.


kevin murphy said:


> excellent weight mate after seein that order goin in today..sea of seeds here i come...hope ya ready for me lol..


 belter man cant wait to see plenty of peeps doing BB grows 


Hemlock said:


> That it could I can smell ya from here..LOL


 i wouldnt be surprised! 

I've got the ona gel in the office today!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 6, 2011)

Had any beans today fella?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 6, 2011)

Your dogs came out barking bro good weight id say after refining the strain id say you d easily get 5.5 oz bro how do you think they d do in a sog or scrog


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

Alrite don im back up and runnin now mate evn diy growtent from argos lol....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 6, 2011)

man that dog looks indescribably good. Your spots gonna be funky.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Had any beans today fella?


 still at graft fella let you know later


cheddar1985 said:


> Your dogs came out barking bro good weight id say after refining the strain id say you d easily get 5.5 oz bro how do you think they d do in a sog or scrog


 cheers fella, they were scrogged of a fashion. more a net to keep the things up. i reckon i could deffo pull more out but thats still not too bad



kevin murphy said:


> Alrite don im back up and runnin now mate evn diy growtent from argos lol....


 rock on tommy! miss it that much eh 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> man that dog looks indescribably good. Your spots gonna be funky.


you have no idea! last night in my haste to get in, i locked the door when it wasnt fully shut. the neighbour woke me up shouting up the stairs at midnight he thought i'd been burgled and was about to phone the law  ive had so many narrow escapes now i'm deffo shutting down and shifting ASAP!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> still at graft fella let you know later
> 
> cheers fella, they were scrogged of a fashion. more a net to keep the things up. i reckon i could deffo pull more out but thats still not too bad
> 
> ...


glad no one was called. funny enough i did the same thing this morning head out to walk to the dogs, got back to the door pilled the screen and the door was open alreadyu. i almsost freaked out but i snapped back to realty quick.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 6, 2011)

Alreet Cheifta'. How's it growing ! I loved the Pic. of the cc x l you put up on the " Purp. Bud's thread" Looks mighty fine Partner. Ive been trying to get the Q.Q turn a bit more colorful with the ice method, but with not being on the case full-time and having a lazy little Bro. I'm just glad its came Good lol. But from week 2 you couls see it was going to be something special. A real gem. Im prob more keen to see, smell n TOKE this asap !!!! But you'll be first to check her out man!

Hope all's good. P.S did you ever check out they 'Oldtimes' ?

cgg


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 6, 2011)

I reread my post to ya Don.
Holy Shit I can't put a fukin sentence together LOL. man this some good BSB!!! Shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Had any beans today fella?


 nothing through today lad


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> glad no one was called. funny enough i did the same thing this morning head out to walk to the dogs, got back to the door pilled the screen and the door was open alreadyu. i almsost freaked out but i snapped back to realty quick.


 you and me both glad, ive beena bit para sat here tonight but nothings happened i'm obviously just a bit up a height with the amount of smoke about and the number of near misses of late. ive had a good drink to relax 


Cindyguygrower said:


> Alreet Cheifta'. How's it growing ! I loved the Pic. of the cc x l you put up on the " Purp. Bud's thread" Looks mighty fine Partner. Ive been trying to get the Q.Q turn a bit more colorful with the ice method, but with not being on the case full-time and having a lazy little Bro. I'm just glad its came Good lol. But from week 2 you couls see it was going to be something special. A real gem. Im prob more keen to see, smell n TOKE this asap !!!! But you'll be first to check her out man!
> Hope all's good. P.S did you ever check out they 'Oldtimes' ?cgg


 howdy cinders! thnks fellla the ccxl shriveled big time when dried. 44 g in total. its really tasty though and ribena purple. i reckon the qq will purple without the ice mine have been in quite a hot enviro the last month and still went purple. it smells lush.the old times sold out afore i could get. i got smelly berry which is livers x blueberry. got a couple going in veg but going so snails pace its not right.. somethings not right i'm not sure if its the coco or some bad bacteria or what but everything has slowed to a crawl the smelly berry are at near 10 weeks veg and are only 6 "" tall. i need to scrub down and start from scratch.


Hemlock said:


> I reread my post to ya Don.
> Holy Shit I can't put a fukin sentence together LOL. man this some good BSB!!! Shit


 nee probs fella, i'm incoherent half the time and talking shite the other half


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you and me both glad, ive beena bit para sat here tonight but nothings happened i'm obviously just a bit up a height with the amount of smoke about and the number of near misses of late. ive had a good drink to relax


I'm not a lawyer, but one of the things they are taught is "abundance of caution", which applies only to well. Cover thy ass accordingly.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2011)

Wise words COF and I am. it no longer smells in the rest of the house. moved everything into the tent and put the ozone genny on.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nothing through today lad


Should be beans for breky tomoz morn then geez.........................How come sea of seeds dont sell the Smelly berry mate??


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry to read about the near misses my friend. God Bless. Keep yer head down, be cool. BE SAFE.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

hows things don mate still fighting the good fight i hope pal..cant wait see your next updates mate...


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

they'll be on there in the next week we hope.


PUKKA BUD said:


> Should be beans for breky tomoz morn then geez.........................How come sea of seeds dont sell the Smelly berry mate??


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

Stay safe Don ffs.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 7, 2011)

Good Day mate, and a fair weekend to you!

Smellyberry eh! " Blueberry x Liver's " Hope they cowboy-up and come good for you man. Its early door's, just getting the belly full after the first Stella. Look's like going to be a short day 
I'll geet those snap's done over the weekend man, but for-sure, its a cracking plant. It was already putting out some purp's and i've not seen it for a week so it will be interesting to see the change 

Stick-In Bruvva


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 7, 2011)

DST said:


> they'll be on there in the next week we hope.


Sound as!! cheers D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Sorry to read about the near misses my friend. God Bless. Keep yer head down, be cool. BE SAFE.


 hear ya bro! I'm on it! no more chopping to do and that that's hanging should be dry fairly soon. then it all starts again next week when the kush come down. 


kevin murphy said:


> hows things don mate still fighting the good fight i hope pal..cant wait see your next updates mate...


you know i'm coming out swinging hahaha next update is going to be a bit tricky. i took some awesome shots of the QQ but the cam didnt have a memory card in. my lass has lost the fuckin cable so i'll have to get a replacement to get them off the thing. 


DST said:


> Stay safe Don ffs.


 It's all good man lol thats what i'm telling myself or i'll meltdown haha


Cindyguygrower said:


> Good Day mate, and a fair weekend to you!
> Smellyberry eh! " Blueberry x Liver's " Hope they cowboy-up and come good for you man. Its early door's, just getting the belly full after the first Stella. Look's like going to be a short day
> I'll geet those snap's done over the weekend man, but for-sure, its a cracking plant. It was already putting out some purp's and i've not seen it for a week so it will be interesting to see the change
> Stick-In Bruvva


 goooood morning cinders lad. aye i'm not sure why they arent really growing at the rate they should. i'm wondering if the place i got the new veg hood from have sent me a red spec CFL or something. look forward to ytour snaps fella, mine will be a little while coming  i'm blown away with the smell of the QQ. cant wait to get a taste of her. 

stay UP!

happy friday peoples!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2011)

damn donnie!i dont know how you do it...perpetually brilliant. i love looking at all those trichomes.. awesome gardening as ususal. Very beautiful pictures. this one is totally sick. have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 7, 2011)

Aye you've got a keen eye Doc. But who could miss such beauty! 
My Q.Q has been flushing for around a week, so hopefully when i go down tomorow its getting close to the chop. If you'r chokin on a taste giv's a shout man! It would be my pleasure clyde !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 8, 2011)

Eyup geezer hows the swede feelin today?? hope ya sound....................did they show up??


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 8, 2011)

COUPON DAY ! Yeeeee Haaaaaa 

fuck, i dont even know who's playing who, but x still mark's the spot lol. It'll come in one day


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 8, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> COUPON DAY ! Yeeeee Haaaaaa
> 
> fuck, i dont even know who's playing who, but x still mark's the spot lol. It'll come in one day


Lol..............gunna have a little splutter my self mate hows you?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 8, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol..............gunna have a little splutter my self mate hows you?


Good luck with the score's PUKKA, im still trying to sort me router oot.

Don, i need a bit tent advice. Give me a shout when you'r sober Pal.  ' Mind horse riding while drunk is'nt allowed in these part's '

Later's


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 8, 2011)

Damn i just wanna lick that bud. not literally but almost.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

i would literally hahaha


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 8, 2011)

and LED spam over here, too?! wtf screw these dumb LED-ers. It ain't no 600!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 9, 2011)

And Here She is ! 

Q.Q cheesequake x qrazytrain ( keeper )

The colour came itself without any low Temps. And finnished early around 8 week's. Now i know how you feel about wanting a taste! It smell's sweet like candy, but got that choke in there 
The Cherry Cheese x Liver's still has another week or two left, and has a wee bit Purp starting under the bud's too  

Catch ya ron bro.

cinder's


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> damn donnie!i dont know how you do it...perpetually brilliant. i love looking at all those trichomes.. awesome gardening as ususal. Very beautiful pictures. this one is totally sick. have a wonderful weekend.


hahah .. Doc, check out the leaf pointing to the right.. tis looks a wee bit like a green bean seed sliced open mate..dont it? I would also totally lick this one up too...literally. thats another pix i woulndt mind drawing..later donsgintonsters


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 9, 2011)

Sure is Fuzzy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> damn donnie!i dont know how you do it...perpetually brilliant. i love looking at all those trichomes.. awesome gardening as ususal. Very beautiful pictures. this one is totally sick. have a wonderful weekend.


 hey DAT! hows tricks? that one is apparently the blackwater from cali connection but i have a feeling it is actually the larry. it smells of lemons and isnt purple in the slightest haha pro labeling! thanks hin!


Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye you've got a keen eye Doc. But who could miss such beauty!
> My Q.Q has been flushing for around a week, so hopefully when i go down tomorow its getting close to the chop. If you'r chokin on a taste giv's a shout man! It would be my pleasure clyde !


 howdy fella! I've just had the first taste of mine last night. tastes absolutely lush. citrus funk for sure. was overshadowed by the newest cross. my mate harvested the first psycho killer x Livers last week. and oh my god it's incredible. the perfect marriage of strength and flavour. it actually made my brain fizz. had a really good smoke of it and each time it just cattled me. tastes like tropical fruit, sweet but thick musky sweet and it's deffo stronger than the psycho or the livers. I'm still stoned now a good 12 hours later. you can't eat off the high. watch this space that one's going to be a star. 


PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup geezer hows the swede feelin today?? hope ya sound....................did they show up??


 morning chief! swede is hazy this morning. was at the entertainers game yesterday nufc circa 1997 playing liverpool. they humped us. shearer was obviously knackered. tino asprilla looked like he needed a line. it was at the rugby club for some reason. best bit about it was drinking in the stands. i wish they allowed it at st james park.

the beans kind of arrived. I've got to go down the post orifice for them.


Cindyguygrower said:


> COUPON DAY ! Yeeeee Haaaaaa
> fuck, i dont even know who's playing who, but x still mark's the spot lol. It'll come in one day


it was international week wasnt it? nee premiere  spurs this weekend for us. should be a good game.



Cindyguygrower said:


> Good luck with the score's PUKKA, im still trying to sort me router oot.
> Don, i need a bit tent advice. Give me a shout when you'r sober Pal.  ' Mind horse riding while drunk is'nt allowed in these part's '
> Later's


 tent advice? aye whats the crack?


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Damn i just wanna lick that bud. not literally but almost.


 i just wish i'd chucked some pollen at it. reckon there's about a Q on it in total ffs


Bobotrank said:


> and LED spam over here, too?! wtf screw these dumb LED-ers. It ain't no 600!!


 ?!?!!? lost me there bro


Cindyguygrower said:


> And Here She is !
> [IMG]https://www.rollitup.org/members/cindyguygrower-326055-albums-internet-pic-s-picture1827628-dsc02714-q-q.JPG[/IMG]
> Q.Q cheesequake x qrazytrain ( keeper )
> The colour came itself without any low Temps. And finnished early around 8 week's. Now i know how you feel about wanting a taste! It smell's sweet like candy, but got that choke in there
> ...


 man thats some puuurdy looking dope! excellent work bro


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahah .. Doc, check out the leaf pointing to the right.. tis looks a wee bit like a green bean seed sliced open mate..dont it? I would also totally lick this one up too...literally. thats another pix i woulndt mind drawing..later donsgintonsters


 deffo one of if not the frostiest i've done so far. on par with the qrazy train. 


Cindyguygrower said:


> Sure is Fuzzy


 much like my brain today...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 10, 2011)

Easy fella........good wknd that matey part from losin to the scousers lol... that liversxpsyco sound splended!!!........how you created that did the livers hermy?
Glad they sorta turned up mate, let me no when mine r comin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

alreet! i used a male psycho killer and the livers. no herm in the livers at all man. 

fairy will be in the air the morrow chief all the beans are dry now.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 10, 2011)

someone mention seeds  

CGG your *Q.Q cheesequake x qrazytrain looks great !

Cant wait to get some of these strains grown out ... my psyco on its own fukin stinks to high heaven so god only knows what Dons STREET smells like lol 
*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 10, 2011)

Aye I get ya bro I thought you might have made it herm..........bet its mint anyhow defo on my xmas list lol

Buzzin mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> someone mention seeds
> CGG your *Q.Q cheesequake x qrazytrain looks great !
> Cant wait to get some of these strains grown out ... my psyco on its own fukin stinks to high heaven so god only knows what Dons STREET smells like lol
> *


 cheers fella, am just about to drop some pics of her. my street smells like any other  i got my stealth game sorted on sat. needed to be done.


PUKKA BUD said:


> Aye I get ya bro I thought you might have made it herm..........bet its mint anyhow defo on my xmas list lol
> Buzzin mate


 i'm still in awe of it. we were talking about how we smoked back in the day then the cheese arrived and we were like woah wtf is this. then came the psycho then livers. i reckon this could quite happily stand up alongside them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

QrazyQuake

















black cherry kush hanging. all but 2 of which hermied in the last week 





a tray of psychosis





psycho killer x Livers 






problem plants


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 10, 2011)

Been watching this one grow up for the last few weeks or so, she turned out nice man but there really was no doubt...you could tell it was going to be a winner early on! Filled in really nice, what a great looking cola 

Sure is a monday eh matey : ?) Only 4 more days till the weekend hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

hahah too right it's monday. got soaked on the way to work am soggy now still 

aye she's a looker eh!? cant wait to make some erl with that one.

cheers HC


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 10, 2011)

looks tasty as fuck mate...good enough to eat haha


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2011)

Is that one of your recent crosses Don? or is that a straight TGA cross? Looks mouthwateringly good.

Went to the GA on Friday and actually had to ring my socks out when I got there. Was sitting in my bare feet, wet pants, bonging away, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> looks tasty as fuck mate...good enough to eat haha


 you bet! tastes lush. i'm actually tempted to make some orange canna cupcakes with some of it.


DST said:


> Is that one of your recent crosses Don? or is that a straight TGA cross? Looks mouthwateringly good.
> Went to the GA on Friday and actually had to ring my socks out when I got there. Was sitting in my bare feet, wet pants, bonging away, lol.


 yeah it's tga cheesequake x tga qrazy train. tho i did put the pollen through the clone onlies and your DOG. 

ringing your socks out  baws lol im still soggy and i know for a fact it'll be leaking in my kitchen when i get home 

cheers bru


any ideas what the fuck is going with my clones? they're growing like the larger ones, really super tight node space. I have no idea why i thought it was cos i vegged in the auto's but now the mothers are doing it in normal pots i'm stumped. it's weird the leaves that die off are really weird. i'm not really sure what to do about it. I've binned all the coco and will get fresh when i kick back up but i'm thinking i need to get to the bottom of this issue before i crack on. might post it up in the 6 hun see if anyone has any insight


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

there's something rotten in denmark here. this is one of the smelly berries ( livers x blueberry) it's probably a little over 2 months old and just not growing. i'm thinking i might just bin the mothers and start from scratch again.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 10, 2011)

Try changing your coco first. It looks like a nitrogen deficiency-bloodmeal will help...I just top dress into the top 1" and water as normal.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 10, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Try changing your coco first. It looks like a nitrogen deficiency-bloodmeal will help...I just top dress into the top 1" and water as normal.
> 
> 
> cof


I was thinking if those are half blueberry you just look at them crosseyed and they don't do well. If you can get your bb dialed in they can be great but they be some fussy bitches lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Try changing your coco first. It looks like a nitrogen deficiency-bloodmeal will help...I just top dress into the top 1" and water as normal.
> 
> cof


 that was my first thought cof, when i took the clones they went into fresh coco same with the blueberry livers. thanks for the bloodmeal tip. any brands you favour?


Highlanders cave said:


> I was thinking if those are half blueberry you just look at them crosseyed and they don't do well. If you can get your bb dialed in they can be great but they be some fussy bitches lol


 man at this rate it'll be next summer before i can flip them. puny little runts that they are.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm using miracle grow blood meal, 12-0-0, 100% organic from non-cow sources. I don't thing the manufactor is that important, only the ingrediants.

 
cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Been watching this one grow up for the last few weeks or so, she turned out nice man but there really was no doubt...you could tell it was going to be a winner early on! Filled in really nice, what a great looking cola
> 
> Sure is a monday eh matey : ?) Only 4 more days till the weekend hehe


Superb Man Now i know what she can do! I knew with the moving around, not getting the best care from the interim grower, flowered small in small pot under just a single 400, and mine still came really good ! 
Ive got the BudBox coming tomorrow, and can't wait to get them stretching again. There's a handy shelf/scrog/tray thingy that i was going to get with it but it would limit the number of diff. plant's per. grow and we can't have that !
Hope the smellyberry kick's back for you man! ' B.B x Liver's ' mmmmmm

Look's lush man, great job as per  enjoy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I'm using miracle grow blood meal, 12-0-0, 100% organic from non-cow sources. I don't thing the manufactor is that important, only the ingrediants.
> 
> cof


 cool thanks man i'll give it a whirl. tho i'm thinking i might just scrap the mothers and start afresh. new blood and all that. the psycho killer livers is so good it's unreal. my pal had a go on it last night and said the come up was like smoking crack. 


Cindyguygrower said:


> Superb Man Now i know what she can do! I knew with the moving around, not getting the best care from the interim grower, flowered small in small pot under just a single 400, and mine still came really good !
> Ive got the BudBox coming tomorrow, and can't wait to get them stretching again. There's a handy shelf/scrog/tray thingy that i was going to get with it but it would limit the number of diff. plant's per. grow and we can't have that !
> Hope the smellyberry kick's back for you man! ' B.B x Liver's ' mmmmmm
> 
> Look's lush man, great job as per  enjoy


Yours looked pretty damn tasty to me fella. cant wait to see it full scale though. i reckon it's a SOG dream. bud box are good brand man. youll be knee deep in trees soon enough pal.

take it easy!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there's something rotten in denmark here. this is one of the smelly berries ( livers x blueberry) it's probably a little over 2 months old and just not growing. i'm thinking i might just bin the mothers and start from scratch again.


 HEy Bro,
This has happened to me. My problem was I pushed them a little hard and they seems that all the nodes get bunched up. What I do is trim what I call all the" little suckers" off, you know the ones attached to the main branch but aren't gonna make it as one of the 4 main braches. Trim all that shite off and hit them with you blood meal. Raise your light a tad.
Best of luck Don. I heard you were at the footy rockin out with your cock out... Come now Don Winnie would not approve.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

hey hem! it's kind of killing off those lower nodes itself. it's weird. i'm scouring the internet for bloodmeal. seems its not too common over this side of the pond. a pack is like 6$ online with nearly 40$ postage ffs. i'll have to whip up to the garden center when i get a mo.

bit cold for cock out antics hem! tho i was tempted to streak. then again there was already a load of fat old cocks on the pitch...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm used to feed my dog blood and bone meal. Got it from a bloke who does meat for greyhounds and whippets


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey hem! it's kind of killing off those lower nodes itself. it's weird. i'm scouring the internet for bloodmeal. seems its not too common over this side of the pond. a pack is like 6$ online with nearly 40$ postage ffs. i'll have to whip up to the garden center when i get a mo.
> 
> bit cold for cock out antics hem! tho i was tempted to streak. then again there was already a load of fat old cocks on the pitch...


 Hey Don Let me sens ya some blood meal. you get a 2 lb bag for 5 USD. Miracle grow good stuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

man it's the postage 2lb bag will be a fortune to post. thanks but no. i'll find a source over here. cant be too hard we love our roses over here. apparently it's great for them.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man it's the postage 2lb bag will be a fortune to post. thanks but no. i'll find a source over here. cant be too hard we love our roses over here. apparently it's great for them.


 right well if ya need it just let know Bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks bro! your a true gent


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

local gardening store Don should be good for it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

aye i'll get me arse in gear and pop up to BnQ


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

bandq ave good organic stuff in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

i'm just worried that the problem will transfer to the new place if i do keep the plants that i have. I'm really looking forward to getting moved and started in a new house. I'll be gutted beyond belief if i still have the problem when i move.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

feeling that gangsta beat this after

[youtube]jInI_Lgpm4[/youtube]

you gots to bang bang


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2011)

what up dawgie dawg? 
that video didnt post for me. 
so im going to throw this one up for cuz im feeling that groovy gangsta too
what did song did you post?
[youtube]fhr5UBZh1rY[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

Don's post.......
[youtube]hgee3IGYZsU[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

my sister use to look exactly like Toya. lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2011)

i'm THE biggest toya fan 

i was posting this 

http://youtu.be/gjInI_Lgpm4


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

Never heard it before....kinda rocks eh!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> [youtube]gjInI_Lgpm4[/youtube]
> i'm THE biggest toya fan
> 
> i was posting this
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2011)

it's my kind of rap big beats and drug related hahaaha la coka are made up of some pretty good rappers. 
*Members*



Everlast a.k.a. Mr. White (House Of Pain MC)
Ill Bill (ex-Non Phixion MC)
Slaine (current Special Teamz MC)
DJ Lethal (Current House of Pain and Limp Bizkit DJ/producer)
Danny Boy (House Of Pain hype man)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what up dawgie dawg?
> that video didnt post for me.
> so im going to throw this one up for cuz im feeling that groovy gangsta too
> what did song did you post?
> [youtube]fhr5UBZh1rY[/youtube]


feelin it Doc! tho i fear Dre fell off big time 11 years for an album. say whaaaat! lest we not forget his early days in the world class wreckin cru! hahahaha






 mofo has been taking waaaay too much human growth hormone too. getting that desperate dan look on!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2011)

LMAO!!!!!!! hahaha hysterical!
nice one D'st.. never heard of Toya.. shes got style..but the music.. ridiculously bad ridculous.. its like shes trying to be a female Ziggy Stardust.funy as fuk...and i do see a family resemabance there ..hahha
DONNIE we are like sooo on the same wave length fur sur mate today.. i was so close to posting that song! i was listening to it this morgningn as well. i like that NaCoka Nostra a lot! turning me on yet again to some more cool music.. +rep


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2011)

glad you like it Doc, i was big into house of pain back in the day. love snoop, well I say that i thought i did, thought about how many albums i actually like and realise just his debut when he was actually hungry for it. funny how it takes a while to realise some things.

i'm a mishmash of different styles. just ordered me some of those sunglasses those mexican types wear. alarmingly/amusingly i had to google for vato sunglasses. should go well with the north face and my flatcap 

[youtube]13Lu8Kz7hFY[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2011)

your style sounds wicked cool. can you post a picture of your self with your new sunglasses on with your flat cap and northface jacket too. i think i might want to steal your style. I have a northface jacket so far..
i saw snoop doggy dog in concert in San Bernadino Ca at a Lallapalloza once, right after 2 pac died so we were all a little sad..but Snoopy dog is so funny i would love to blaze it up with him and of course the boys of Cypress Hill! i got that video post dj dgt.. nice one mate.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey hey in here Donnie boy  Hope you're having yourself a good evening in dreamland. . .


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 13, 2011)

Eyup Don mate.........how much drop in temps you had at night mate? Just askin cos I was readin somethin the other day about controlin strech by havin hardly any change in temp with lights on lights out makes them bushy.........just a stab in the dark bro lol
Hope you get it sorted before you move mate! Good luck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey hey in here Donnie boy  Hope you're having yourself a good evening in dreamland. . .


Hey man, sleep was a bit of a struggle, It's so quiet without the fan running. Weird how you tune it out but miss it when its gone! 


PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup Don mate.........how much drop in temps you had at night mate? Just askin cos I was readin somethin the other day about controlin strech by havin hardly any change in temp with lights on lights out makes them bushy.........just a stab in the dark bro lol
> Hope you get it sorted before you move mate! Good luck


Easy pukka Mon. My night temps were between 16-18 daytime 24-27 in through summer bit different last couple of weeks. End it wqs seemingly just the psychoand livers affected!? It's a puzzler eh. Cheers fella!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> your style sounds wicked cool. can you post a picture of your self with your new sunglasses on with your flat cap and northface jacket too. i think i might want to steal your style. I have a northface jacket so far..
> i saw snoop doggy dog in concert in San Bernadino Ca at a Lallapalloza once, right after 2 pac died so we were all a little sad..but Snoopy dog is so funny i would love to blaze it up with him and of course the boys of Cypress Hill! i got that video post dj dgt.. nice one mate.


Hahaha I guess you can bite my style seeing as your other side of the world  take care hinny


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 13, 2011)

Don how you doing MAte. just stoppin in for a look.
hows the diet going????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2011)

alright fella! am grand ta! diets been on hold a bit had several functions requiring the demon drink!

hows you man!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 13, 2011)

I kinda read some of HC thread WTF is going on. I don't want him to be upset. However, it was my understanding that when we got these gifts I got some from him and you plus I had my own shit going that the end result was we were gonna sell them on BB???? Did I miss something? Why is he so mad. cause I crossed his strains with your gear and mine and I want to sell them and make some cash on BB? Damn man I'm broke one of me bloom rooms to do some of this and I'm tryin to recoup my money.
How can we make this right.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2011)

ill drop you an email bro, i'm not posting any more on the issue.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ill drop you an email bro, i'm not posting any more on the issue.


 right on.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 13, 2011)

HI Donnnnalddd... i have some wonderful news about the CherryCheese Livers. I have been experimenting a lot with all my different strains for medicinal relief for menstral cramps. THe best strain thus far by far is the Cherry Cheese x Livers. I woke up this morning in terrible pain and did a bong of the CCL and it was IMMEDIATE relief .... i cant tell you how thankful i am to you for creating this amazing medicine. Have an awesome day... Amber


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2011)

hahaha i'd have never found that one out ambs! so cool!


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2011)

thanks god for that, we don't need you turning hermie on us, lmfao.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha i'd have never found that one out ambs! so cool!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2011)

hahaha no fear


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2011)

so peeps, after various issues with the auto pots i'm wanting to broaden my horizons a bit. gonna dip my toe in the bubbles n see what this DWC thing is all about. i've watched a few vids on how to make your own. i've got an airstone and a pump. some hydroton pebbles. wont be for a little while yet but i'm going to do a side by side with the auto's and if the DWC comes up trumps taste/yield wise i might switch.

anyone got any tips tricks or just general advise. i've got a ph pen somewhere or maybe just and EC meter ill have to check. i guess ph is pretty important with DWC going to be a dep water culture shock having to ph everything all the time  sorry bad pun


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 13, 2011)

Wimb has a good thread bout it don in the dwc section...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2011)

cheers fella, feels good to be a noob again.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 13, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/473122-dwc-information-thread-beginners-who.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2011)

thanks fella!


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 13, 2011)

love the new avatar don!! makes me laugh every time!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 13, 2011)

SNAP!!!!!...............................landed, but gotta get from posty tomoz mate lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 13, 2011)

hey gangsta boy....have you checked out waterfarm? 
if you have what are your thoughts..??
i just bought one for the new tent.. thought i wuld broaden my horizons as well. 
check out Dayzt, SCOTTYBALLS, KRIZNARF, mr2shim and see what this liittle pot is capable of.. it would be really nice to see you grow the beast of all beasts in this.
have a really relaxing time getting stoned all day long.
amber
View attachment 1835614


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> love the new avatar don!! makes me laugh every time!!


 glad you like, tho i like the new one better. not sure if i want an ice cream or good time hahahah both sound pretty good though.


PUKKA BUD said:


> SNAP!!!!!...............................landed, but gotta get from posty tomoz mate lol


 kool bro enjoy!


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey gangsta boy....have you checked out waterfarm?
> if you have what are your thoughts..??
> i just bought one for the new tent.. thought i wuld broaden my horizons as well.
> check out Dayzt, SCOTTYBALLS, KRIZNARF, mr2shim and see what this liittle pot is capable of.. it would be really nice to see you grow the beast of all beasts in this.
> ...


 hey ambs i did consider buying an off shelf option then i thought why bother i have nearly all the ingredients. ill check out the grows i'm going to be researching the shit out of dwc while i'm not growing. might keep me sane ish.

my lass will be moving back briefly before we move back in together to a new place so the numbers must fall  but i'm damn sure the wattage isnt going to!!! watch this space there's going to be some trees after xmas

have a good weekend all!

[youtube]GUcXI2BIUOQ[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2011)

Why do I feel like an Ice Cream Sundae all of a sudden...????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2011)

Insert your own banana split jokes here:


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 14, 2011)

Can I have a flake in that?!?! Lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 14, 2011)

You scream!..she'l scream!...............every body loves ice cream!! Lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2011)

Boom bum


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha nice bro!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2011)

big smiles all round, just like her


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2011)

Lovely sunny Friday morning to ya Donnald mate. Hows things for ya? Funny as fook i was just chattin to a mate bout dwc, his opinion is he didn't trust leaving roots in water lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2011)

Ello stranger! Overcast up here but what else is new! Tried golfing couple of weeks back.... quite disastrous.

How's tricks darn sarf? Fam all good?!


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2011)

fams good we doing a combination of potting up anbd trimming a chopped plant 11 week jack the ripper with jake blues x seeds in it lol


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 14, 2011)

morning Lads. good to see ya both Glad the drama is over. Did my best but it got beyond reason. disastrous golf I do hate to hear that Don. Wish I was there to help you and Mr west. Don LOVE THE AVATAR Glad to see Rab is Back..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> fams good we doing a combination of potting up anbd trimming a chopped plant 11 week jack the ripper with jake blues x seeds in it lol


 good good fella! keep on trucking man! i'm already missing growing it sucks balls.


Hemlock said:


> morning Lads. good to see ya both Glad the drama is over. Did my best but it got beyond reason. disastrous golf I do hate to hear that Don. Wish I was there to help you and Mr west. Don LOVE THE AVATAR Glad to see Rab is Back..LOL


 aye yeah bro it's a sad thing but there's nowt to be done now. oh man you should have seen the golf performance it was priceless. managed to snap the key off in the buggy on the 2nd hole. driving too fast down the fairway the clubs flew out the back of the buggy. a full set strewn for like 40-50 yards up the fairway. lost more balls than i potted  great fun but fuck'd if i'm a golfer!

glad your likin the avvy bro!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good good fella! keep on trucking man! i'm already missing growing it sucks balls.
> 
> aye yeah bro it's a sad thing but there's nowt to be done now. oh man you should have seen the golf performance it was priceless. managed to snap the key off in the buggy on the 2nd hole. driving too fast down the fairway the clubs flew out the back of the buggy. a full set strewn for like 40-50 yards up the fairway. lost more balls than i potted  great fun but fuck'd if i'm a golfer!
> 
> glad your likin the avvy bro!


 LOL Golf not a contact sport Don..LOL... Clubs down the fairway, LOL Glad you have joined the ranks of us golfers its a game for life. But I gotta know how did the key snap off.?


----------



## STILL PUFFIN (Oct 14, 2011)

coming on strong


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2011)

Ill never be good enough at golf to brag but it is a lot of fun and if u stick at it u will get better


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2011)

I've only every really done a bit of practice on a golf range. Place out in Singapore I went to, I just enjoyed aiming at the little buggies that went around collecting the balls (they had cages so the peeps were okay! honest). Was fun! Oh, and on another trip up in Malaysia I went with my old man to a golf range that was litteraly carved out of the jungle. Monekys were haning around, and a big fuk off lizzard crossed the fairway as we were walking along. All very normal by all account The golf courses in Scotland you just got to watch out for peeps in hoodies looking for magic mushrooms, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm a mishmash of different styles. just ordered me some of those sunglasses those mexican types wear. alarmingly/amusingly i had to google for vato sunglasses. should go well with the north face and my flatcap


Hahaha donny. Making me laugh this fine friday. We call those glasses locs... like Tone Loc. (sounds like loke) Definitely the only way to go with the flat brim. You aren't rocking the stickers are you? I only keep the MLB logo on mine.

And what you mean about Dre shooting HGH... you don't think he just works out 16 hours a day, lol. And yeah, detox sucks.

EDIT: Don't forget I have always run DWC. And I'm probably on your level with golf too... it's been a few years.

One tip when you start the dwc... rinse the hydroton before you use it. Rinse it real well. It will have all this dust and such built up and if you don't rinse it you will have all that shit in your rez. I personally think DWC is the best way to go. It's real easy and runs itself once you get the hang of it. No other method that I know can you leave the plants be for 14 days and have all be well when you return home. Plus the growth rate just blows away soil (in my opinion at least)

[youtube]q0ZUbFVgZpc[/youtube]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 14, 2011)

Been to posty mate..................nice 1 sorted me out there lad!!....thanks


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 14, 2011)

Howdy Partner, how's the whip crackin! Sun-glass's n cap ! I'll be watching crimewatch this week !

I'm just getting this shizzle all together man, alot more needed than i first thought. The list is like never ending! I tell her its a good project 

Hope you'r good man


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 14, 2011)

eh donnie...plus rep for the quaze and new avitar...looks delishes ...both of them ...lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 14, 2011)

p.s im testing the small nug's from my Q.Q. (5 day's dry.) but got a bit man-flu to though, so my taste bud's are'nt to good atm, but the Q.Q bud's are smoking smooth, and a deff. k.o choke-toke  from making the j's by hand, the stickyness left has a strong cheese smell, but there's alot more going on in there. Its so frosty, i can just make out the Purp's, untill its broken and there's a nice contrast.
ive, got one of the cheesequake x A.K 48's at seedling. Can't wait to see how they come to man.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 15, 2011)

Mornin' Donnie  What is this life we are living without any MJ plants growing in our houses??? I'm already having growing withdrawals, and it's hardly been two weeks. This is not gonna be easy, fella! AAAArrrrrggggghhhhhh!!!

Hope you're having a great Saturday, bud.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

mornin hows things in the garden all well i hope...


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good good fella! keep on trucking man! i'm already missing growing it sucks balls.
> 
> aye yeah bro it's a sad thing but there's nowt to be done now. oh man you should have seen the golf performance it was priceless. managed to snap the key off in the buggy on the 2nd hole. driving too fast down the fairway the clubs flew out the back of the buggy. a full set strewn for like 40-50 yards up the fairway. lost more balls than i potted  great fun but fuck'd if i'm a golfer!
> 
> glad your likin the avvy bro!


bump...........


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 16, 2011)

Don where your bollocks at? How you had a good weekend Bro. When ya moving?


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2011)

Bloody hell, the Fairy was up early this morning. Good darts, there goes my day, lol. Smells lush what the fairy brought that's all I can say.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> LOL Golf not a contact sport Don..LOL... Clubs down the fairway, LOL Glad you have joined the ranks of us golfers its a game for life. But I gotta know how did the key snap off.?


 hahah man i wouldnt go so far as to say i've joined the ranks lmfao my boss jut turned the key to reverse and that was it. the guy at the clubhouse didnt bat an eyelid just handed him a new key!?


STILL PUFFIN said:


> coming on strong


 always!


mr west said:


> Ill never be good enough at golf to brag but it is a lot of fun and if u stick at it u will get better


 think i'll need a few hours on a practise ground before i step foot on a real course again. found out later on that you should have a handicap to play the course we went to ffs. nee wonder the other golfers were getting angry.


DST said:


> I've only every really done a bit of practice on a golf range. Place out in Singapore I went to, I just enjoyed aiming at the little buggies that went around collecting the balls (they had cages so the peeps were okay! honest). Was fun! Oh, and on another trip up in Malaysia I went with my old man to a golf range that was litteraly carved out of the jungle. Monekys were haning around, and a big fuk off lizzard crossed the fairway as we were walking along. All very normal by all account The golf courses in Scotland you just got to watch out for peeps in hoodies looking for magic mushrooms, lol.


 that sounds awesome. i've always fancied going to Malaysia. my grandad served there in the war said it was an amazing country well apart from the locals trying to and actually shooting him. 


jigfresh said:


> Hahaha donny. Making me laugh this fine friday. We call those glasses locs... like Tone Loc. (sounds like loke) Definitely the only way to go with the flat brim. You aren't rocking the stickers are you? I only keep the MLB logo on mine.
> And what you mean about Dre shooting HGH... you don't think he just works out 16 hours a day, lol. And yeah, detox sucks.
> EDIT: Don't forget I have always run DWC. And I'm probably on your level with golf too... it's been a few years.
> One tip when you start the dwc... rinse the hydroton before you use it. Rinse it real well. It will have all this dust and such built up and if you don't rinse it you will have all that shit in your rez. I personally think DWC is the best way to go. It's real easy and runs itself once you get the hang of it. No other method that I know can you leave the plants be for 14 days and have all be well when you return home. Plus the growth rate just blows away soil (in my opinion at least)
> [youtube]q0ZUbFVgZpc[/youtube]


 yeah man that's what i've ordered. locs. they were cheap as chips. i've probably bought knock offs haha. no stickers man lol i'm not one of these hip hop fans walking round with my tags still on. WTF lol 
Dre should deffo stick to producing now. or making expensive as hell earphones or whatever he's up to these days besides hooting roids haha
thank for the tip on the hydroton. i'll no doubt be quizzing you later on! 


PUKKA BUD said:


> Been to posty mate..................nice 1 sorted me out there lad!!....thanks


 no prob fella! 


Cindyguygrower said:


> Howdy Partner, how's the whip crackin! Sun-glass's n cap ! I'll be watching crimewatch this week !
> I'm just getting this shizzle all together man, alot more needed than i first thought. The list is like never ending! I tell her its a good project
> Hope you'r good man


 hahahah have you seen this man...... feel rough as a badgers arse this morning but then 3 days on the wreck will do that. 


323cheezy said:


> eh donnie...plus rep for the quaze and new avitar...looks delishes ...both of them ...lol


 what up cheez! thanks man aye she's a peach eh. both of them 


Cindyguygrower said:


> p.s im testing the small nug's from my Q.Q. (5 day's dry.) but got a bit man-flu to though, so my taste bud's are'nt to good atm, but the Q.Q bud's are smoking smooth, and a deff. k.o choke-toke  from making the j's by hand, the stickyness left has a strong cheese smell, but there's alot more going on in there. Its so frosty, i can just make out the Purp's, untill its broken and there's a nice contrast.
> ive, got one of the cheesequake x A.K 48's at seedling. Can't wait to see how they come to man.


 feeling you on the man flu bro. tho mines self inflicted columbian cold.... glad the ak cross has pulled through man. think you n chris are the only 2 to have run them yet. hows that QQ now? mine has curted up a treat man. smells bang on like pink grapefruit. 


Bobotrank said:


> Mornin' Donnie  What is this life we are living without any MJ plants growing in our houses??? I'm already having growing withdrawals, and it's hardly been two weeks. This is not gonna be easy, fella! AAAArrrrrggggghhhhhh!!!
> Hope you're having a great Saturday, bud.


 mate i'm already planning the first few runs in my head. stay strong fella! saturday was my mate the uk greek's wedding. was a treat to see all my old crew together again. 


kevin murphy said:


> mornin hows things in the garden all well i hope...


 no not really kev man. the tents empty and the bairns are looking donald. i'm not sure they're going to pull through. got the joys of dismantling the op this week and an almighty tidy up  


Hemlock said:


> Don where your bollocks at? How you had a good weekend Bro. When ya moving?


 my plums are where they should be! weekend was great man thanks! my beloved NUFC are still unbeaten yet this season. moving as soon as i get the house sorted out. need to do some painting and get the carpets cleaned or new ones not sure which yet. 


DST said:


> Bloody hell, the Fairy was up early this morning. Good darts, there goes my day, lol. Smells lush what the fairy brought that's all I can say.....


 like an intercontinental missile she darts through the air silent and deadly......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

Got to tell you guys this. I was out having a beer after the match with some mates, one of them lives with the lad i lent my butane tube to. this kids a weed junkie. anyway he's decided he was going to have a go at an alcohol extraction. popped down to maplins and got 2 large bottles and set about making his mash. kid only went an put the trays of alcohol in the oven.

Then decided it wasn't evaporating fast enough so he cracked it on the stove. my pal had to literally drag the other lad out into the street and pull his clothes off co they couldn't pat him out.

The kitchens wrecked, my mate said it was 2 seconds away from him just getting out and ringing the fire brigade. the lads got burns all down his arms his fingers are individually bandaged.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Got to tell you guys this. I was out having a beer after the match with some mates, one of them lives with the lad i lent my butane tube to. this kids a weed junkie. anyway he's decided he was going to have a go at an alcohol extraction. popped down to maplins and got 2 large bottles and set about making his mash. kid only went an put the trays of alcohol in the oven.
> 
> Then decided it wasn't evaporating fast enough so he cracked it on the stove. my pal had to literally drag the other lad out into the street and pull his clothes off co they couldn't pat him out.
> 
> The kitchens wrecked, my mate said it was 2 seconds away from him just getting out and ringing the fire brigade. the lads got burns all down his arms his fingers are individually bandaged.


I hope he didn't wreck the oil!!! Fuck mr that's bad he's lucky too be alive. Hope he has learnt a valuable lesson fr


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

god only knows man i didnt ask if the oil was ok. i imagine it's coating his walls.


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2011)

wow, now that was niet a smart move! I get para about putting my oil on the radiator, and thats heat that is radiated.....I hope he is okay though.

So this QQ that the Fairy delivered (i think the fairy whipsered QQ to me) It's got such a nice smell lad. At first it reminded me of the og kush a bit, earthy and intense piney tones in there. I am also getting pepper and spiceyness as well as fuelly. Quite a complex whiff actually, not one that you would just say, aaah, it's fruity! or, it's fuelly. Not sure I will be able to cure this bit to see if the smell structure intensifies as it will probably be gone by the end of the day, lol. But it does smell like a Sure fire winner. And has a nice dunt to boot. Post lunch bongo in a bit me tinks.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 17, 2011)

sorry to hear that don mate chin up pal ull be sorted in no time...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

DST said:


> wow, now that was niet a smart move! I get para about putting my oil on the radiator, and thats heat that is radiated.....I hope he is okay though.
> 
> So this QQ that the Fairy delivered (i think the fairy whipsered QQ to me) It's got such a nice smell lad. At first it reminded me of the og kush a bit, earthy and intense piney tones in there. I am also getting pepper and spiceyness as well as fuelly. Quite a complex whiff actually, not one that you would just say, aaah, it's fruity! or, it's fuelly. Not sure I will be able to cure this bit to see if the smell structure intensifies as it will probably be gone by the end of the day, lol. But it does smell like a Sure fire winner. And has a nice dunt to boot. Post lunch bongo in a bit me tinks.


 he'll be ok in a while won't be skinning up for quite a while tho! mate it's the DOG not QQ unless i put a bit of both in which i'm fairly sure i didnt lol. the pheno that didnt look like yours. mind on i said id send a bit for comparison? so it's safe to assume its quite different to yours then  the bag labelled QQ has beans in it 


kevin murphy said:


> sorry to hear that don mate chin up pal ull be sorted in no time...


 aye man i'll be reet soon enough. going to enjoy having peeps round for xmas n not worrying they might get curious about whats behind the locked door lol


----------



## rosscoa (Oct 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> So i got a new 125W envirolight and reflector and covered a cupboard in mylar, the next temporary measure till i can organise a bud box
> 
> ive heard bad things abt the bud boxes, we gt a green room 240, it was pretty easy to assemble with a bit of a level head, cnt say much for the instructions tho .. Vague to say the best. Real good quality of material & the inside tubing is of a good thickness & is very sturdy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks for the tip rosscoa! ive got a XXL budbox and it's been fine n dandy so far was a bit of a mission to put up but i got there in the end


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 17, 2011)

tell em mind there own business lol..and grow sum dank lol...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

hahah tempting but i dont think my lass would appreciate her folks knowing about the hempire


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2011)

ahahahahaha, seriously mate that explains all the fuelly smell and pepperyness/pine. I thought, bloody hell, this smell like a kush to me, seriously lmfao - FAF!!!!!

does this not sound familiar to you......



DST said:


> At first it reminded me of the og kush a bit, earthy and intense piney tones in there. I am also getting pepper and spiceyness as well as fuelly. Quite a complex whiff actually, not one that you would just say, aaah, it's fruity! or, it's fuelly. Not sure I will be able to cure this bit to see if the smell structure intensifies as it will probably be gone by the end of the day, lol. But it does smell like a Sure fire winner. And has a nice dunt to boot. Post lunch bongo in a bit me tinks.


 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> he'll be ok in a while won't be skinning up for quite a while tho! mate it's the DOG not QQ unless i put a bit of both in which i'm fairly sure i didnt lol. the pheno that didnt look like yours. mind on i said id send a bit for comparison? so it's safe to assume its quite different to yours then  the bag labelled QQ has beans in it
> 
> aye man i'll be reet soon enough. going to enjoy having peeps round for xmas n not worrying they might get curious about whats behind the locked door lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

did give me a good chuckle this morning fella


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 17, 2011)

Always fun to come read Dons J!!! LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

was trying to locate my silk hanky after the wedding shenanigans. txt my bro n he said no it's not at his but i did leave the brides garter on his kitchen floor


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so peeps, after various issues with the auto pots i'm wanting to broaden my horizons a bit. gonna dip my toe in the bubbles n see what this DWC thing is all about. i've watched a few vids on how to make your own. i've got an airstone and a pump. some hydroton pebbles. wont be for a little while yet but i'm going to do a side by side with the auto's and if the DWC comes up trumps taste/yield wise i might switch.
> 
> anyone got any tips tricks or just general advise. i've got a ph pen somewhere or maybe just and EC meter ill have to check. i guess ph is pretty important with DWC going to be a dep water culture shock having to ph everything all the time  sorry bad pun


Eh Gin ... im glad you made the stop at the other jins thread....
If anything , id follow his techniques... hes got it down pretty well... I want to convert myself ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

man looks like he's got DWC nailed down tight eh cheez. when i start up again i'll be much smaller scale but needing to up my yields to kind of compensate. i'm thinking no more than 10 plants including a couple of mothers. probs 6 in flower at any one time take 2 down every 3 weeks should be about right for what I smoke and a few bits n bobs to move. 

DWC looks just the ticket for me.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 17, 2011)

sound good...
ill be watching .... good luck on the move...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

cheers fella! need to get my backside in gear n find a place first


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers fella! need to get my backside in gear n find a place first


good luck with that. it can be a pain in the ass moving.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

at least i wont have a grow to move this time. that was something i hope i never have to repeat


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 18, 2011)

Morning Don, sound's like you'r going through the exile man. Im just glad i held off until i got all moving about and work done before i got this tent. Would have been a nightmare to have to take this thing up and down, never mind move it all back n forth. I can just see a Pic. of the chuccle Brother's " To Me - To You " lol.
I'm just trying to work out what size fan im going to need. A mate has got me all in a fuss saying the extraction has to match the size tent,in-take and allow for the filter and i get all that, but there must still be a bit give. I dont want to get something that wont do the job, but dont want to buy something that would empty a warehouse either. 
I'm thinking 6" at least.

a 100 cm. x 100 cm. x 200 cm. with 2 400's, its basically the same set up as before but bigger and not a wooden sweat-box !

Hope you get you'r move done and settled soon Pal. 

cinder's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2011)

morning barry! to you!

your man's right you dont want to have a fuck off big fan sucking through a normal sized can or it'll be cream crackered in a few month. you should be fine with a decent 6" one fella. rhino used to be phat filters. if your going to be running the top end clone cuts the likes of the livers n psycho id maybe think about slightly bigger. same length but rounder. 

my swedes banging this morning. drink 3 days in a row at the weekend no hangover no drink yesterday and ma heads bouncing. wtf.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 18, 2011)

Does'nt sound like fun, i had one stella in the house man! 

I get what you'r saying with the filter. The rhino's are still up there as the best, although there are some no bad one they just need replacing every 9 month's or so. When you say bigger, i take it circumference since you say no longer lol. This is head-ache in itself haha.

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-room-Products-20/-In-Line-Fans-Fan-Filter-Deals-108/Budget-Fan-Filter-Packages-830.asp

That's what im looking at, and one from charlie cool's @ FLee Bay around the same price either way i add it up.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

Morning Don, the DOG (aka QQ) certainly has very similar effects to the Dutch DOG. It's hard to compare since my one has been curing for a couple of months now, but they are a baw hair of difference if any to effect. T'is wipe out material!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Does'nt sound like fun, i had one stella in the house man!
> I get what you'r saying with the filter. The rhino's are still up there as the best, although there are some no bad one they just need replacing every 9 month's or so. When you say bigger, i take it circumference since you say no longer lol. This is head-ache in itself haha.
> http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-room-Products-20/-In-Line-Fans-Fan-Filter-Deals-108/Budget-Fan-Filter-Packages-830.asp
> 
> That's what im looking at, and one from charlie cool's @ FLee Bay around the same price either way i add it up.


 aye fella, you can get 6 inch ones that are longer and have more coal in them was what i was meaning. mind on a while back i was forever sending fans and filters back that were't up to the job. get bigger and don't worry about it i reckon's your best move. 


DST said:


> Morning Don, the DOG (aka QQ) certainly has very similar effects to the Dutch DOG. It's hard to compare since my one has been curing for a couple of months now, but they are a baw hair of difference if any to effect. T'is wipe out material!!!


 aye lad every one who i gave the stuff to said it was insta whitey  people are having to double kilner jar it just to keep it in their houses. my boss has had to chuck his in the garage in a jar. absolute kick in the gonads stuff mate.

wish i'd done a full tent full of the stuff instead of mouldy prone bushy bollocks


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

Aye lad, it may not be something to breed with (FAF) but it sure its A1 yola! There is no denying that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2011)

super lekker bruseph! cant wait to see what the QQ x DOG come out like. i reckon it'll be a silvery, purple one hit wonder


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> super lekker bruseph! cant wait to see what the QQ x DOG come out like. i reckon it'll be a silvery, purple one hit wonder


 as far as the frost goes. i dont see it really having a choice. any name decisions?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 19, 2011)

Qrazy K9.

Howdy Partner, i took down the cc x l yest at about 9 1/2 weeks. Forgot to take Camera so no shot's of her pre-chop which is a pitty, as she was a beast for the size! Its also came good under the single 400 and fattened up nice. Its got a really good chip off the Liver's with a wee bitty Purp's going on. If i reduced the temp's it would have been really colourfull. I'll get a Bud shot done for you bro. 

Take it easy

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> as far as the frost goes. i dont see it really having a choice. any name decisions?


 haha i'm much the same as you lad i'll usually try n use the parent names but for that one i'm thinking i'll leave it as abbreviations till i've had a toke on it. 


Cindyguygrower said:


> Qrazy K9.
> Howdy Partner, i took down the cc x l yest at about 9 1/2 weeks. Forgot to take Camera so no shot's of her pre-chop which is a pitty, as she was a beast for the size! Its also came good under the single 400 and fattened up nice. Its got a really good chip off the Liver's with a wee bitty Purp's going on. If i reduced the temp's it would have been really colourfull. I'll get a Bud shot done for you bro.
> Take it easy
> cindy


 hahahah qrazy k9 aye cos it turns you into james belushi lmfao 

ah man nee worries on the pics fella sure we'll get to see it dry eh 

take care fella.

my works website has gone tits up this morning. no end of folk kicking off.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2011)

Hit the big reboot button!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2011)

normal service has been resumed.........


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 19, 2011)

Whos on that Avatar Don,,,,, Belong to you????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2011)

nah man. tho i wouldn't mind  i'm a fan of graffiti and ladies. low and behold someone put the two together here: shriiimp.com


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 19, 2011)

Avi's quality!!!......................beans are mint mate nice 1!.. god knows what im poppin 1st.................any ideas about yours?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 19, 2011)

BRING BACK GRANNY wit the GLOCK!!!!!!lol
or im going to slice yur neck.. heheheheheh
ill do it.. ill do it...
Chucky.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Avi's quality!!!......................beans are mint mate nice 1!.. god knows what im poppin 1st.................any ideas about yours?


Alreet fella! Owt that takes your fancy I guess!? 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> BRING BACK GRANNY wit the GLOCK!!!!!!lol
> or im going to slice yur neck.. heheheheheh
> ill do it.. ill do it...
> Chucky.


 I'll go A to the K up in this mutha!


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2011)

bring back the chappy in the baseball cap lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2011)

i dunno what the worlds coming to when folks want grannies or gadgies over girls with ice cream on their bums


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 20, 2011)

mornin don hows things mate..fuckin walked outside this morn like a daft cunt in shorts and tshirt..can tell it cumin winter had to walk straite back in lol..ave u got sorted now pal..got 150 mango and neville haze seeds comning today so looking forward to that from mr nice seeds..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2011)

Lmao dude that's standard dress code up my way. Have I got sorted? If you mean moving. Nah probs going to see crimbo out here.

Right I'm going to road test the cannabutter I made last night..... toast time.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 20, 2011)

make a extra slice for me lol...


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2011)

Enjoy yer toast lad......add a bit of chocolate spread to it, should speed up the delivery of said effect...according to my MJ expert cooking friend anyway.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2011)

ice cream booty for me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> make a extra slice for me lol...


 milk n two to go with? 


DST said:


> Enjoy yer toast lad......add a bit of chocolate spread to it, should speed up the delivery of said effect...according to my MJ expert cooking friend anyway.


 hahah choccy spread is sadly way off the menu fella i'm on low carb diet. tho i bet it would go nice. 


jigfresh said:


> ice cream booty for me.


 hahaha dive right in.

well 1 slice has given me a nice glaze about the eyes. i didnt even go heavy on the butter. this weekends going to be interesting. sat here giggling happily to myself cos my burp tasted of ganj. 

hash run tonight!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 20, 2011)

and no chocloate spread peanut butter crunchy haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2011)

cant keep em in the house or i go munch mad


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i dunno what the worlds coming to when folks want grannies or gadgies over girls with ice cream on their bums


 FFS I vote for the girls and the Ice cream!!!! But you knew that Don..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2011)

The cheeks shall prevail!!!!

For now at least...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2011)

Maybe ill get my lass to draw a 99 cone on my arse. Sans flake mind


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 20, 2011)

just recieved a nice package of 

qrazy quake,physco killer,cheese quake x ak48,and qq x killer bno idea who there off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2011)

the fairy moves in mysterious ways eh


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 20, 2011)

it does for sure mate...


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2011)

She's here, she's there, she's every fukking where! we loves Fairy!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 20, 2011)

DST said:


> She's here, she's there, she's every fukking where! we loves Fairy!


 everywhere but my crib  send her my way pmsl  

i think im going to have to get rid of some of my mothers, once there abit bigger im gonna run out of room .. need to decide which are the keepers ... 
what do you lot thinks the best 3 strains out of the livers, psyco , exodus , SLH las pheno , Blue Cheese las pheno , PPP ??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2011)

if one had to go, for me it'd be the ppp. rests personal preference really. all pretty banging.

made brownies this evening. in a good place right now.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 21, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> everywhere but my crib  send her my way pmsl
> 
> i think im going to have to get rid of some of my mothers, once there abit bigger im gonna run out of room .. need to decide which are the keepers ...
> what do you lot thinks the best 3 strains out of the livers, psyco , exodus , SLH las pheno , Blue Cheese las pheno , PPP ??


It's hard to pick the worst out of a pile of dank mate. I too will be cutting down on sone mothers to replace with new strains tho. I've got 10 strains on the go at the min......maybe more.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2011)

Think at my peak I had 50+plants and god knows how many diff strains. I'm looking forward to concentrating on a few at a time!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 21, 2011)

i want to run a non perp just one time under my 6. just to see what i can pull in one go. i just need to find a strain or two to go with.


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2011)

Slainté Donny, nice Glenlivet! Have a good weekend squire.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 21, 2011)

What's good Don brother?? Just swinging in for a little Friday "High and Hello." It's the part of the day where I like to give back to the ganja community-- where I get to act like a normal human (instead of the silent RIU lurper!), and talk-- with real words! I know, we yanks are crazy over here, but it's how we get our kicks.

How's everything curing up from your last choppidy? I must say, this is the best round of Cheese I've done. I trimmed before I dried this time, and I think it's actually better. Still took a long time to get all that moisture out, but not as long as normal of course... and a great smoke, with tons of flavor. I think maybe my Cal/MG deficiency wasn't as bad as usual or something? I dunno... my shit always stank, but I think I like the way it stinks better this round... sweeter stinks, thinks me.

So whaddya been smoking on? That QQ looked fooking silly man... silly. Again, a grand job on that one. Did you already smoke report and I skimmed it? I think I saw what D had to say about it. . . 

Alright, clearly I just had my coffee. I think I'm going to go counter act all this typidy action with some Kaas. Care to join in? Thought so!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 21, 2011)

Howdy the old " wile e coyote " The week-end's here again and and still not got alot done  Been waiting on my lekky Pal to get off work and wire my light back on, and get some hander's fixing up my fan's ect... Got some bean's popped thought and planted up yest. so cant wait to see them surface. 
Hope you'r sound man, i think i'm about to change my Avitar after reading you'r comment on Pic's of gadgie's lol.

Later's mate

cgg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i want to run a non perp just one time under my 6. just to see what i can pull in one go. i just need to find a strain or two to go with.


 man i really wished i'd just carried on perpetually. it's a long wait for any dope doing a full tent run. 


DST said:


> Slainté Donny, nice Glenlivet! Have a good weekend squire.


 haha i'm sweating it out today had a reet skin full last night stank the boozer out after smoking a doob. was rammed in one half of the pub and the other half was just us sat reeking of pk x livers. honestly folks were holding there noses haha have a good one bru


Bobotrank said:


> What's good Don brother?? Just swinging in for a little Friday "High and Hello." It's the part of the day where I like to give back to the ganja community-- where I get to act like a normal human (instead of the silent RIU lurper!), and talk-- with real words! I know, we yanks are crazy over here, but it's how we get our kicks.
> How's everything curing up from your last choppidy? I must say, this is the best round of Cheese I've done. I trimmed before I dried this time, and I think it's actually better. Still took a long time to get all that moisture out, but not as long as normal of course... and a great smoke, with tons of flavor. I think maybe my Cal/MG deficiency wasn't as bad as usual or something? I dunno... my shit always stank, but I think I like the way it stinks better this round... sweeter stinks, thinks me.
> So whaddya been smoking on? That QQ looked fooking silly man... silly. Again, a grand job on that one. Did you already smoke report and I skimmed it? I think I saw what D had to say about it. . .
> Alright, clearly I just had my coffee. I think I'm going to go counter act all this typidy action with some Kaas. Care to join in? Thought so!


 what up bobro! giving back to the ganj community eh haha cool. thanks for dropping in. i was worried the thread might die with no pron from me but all seems well. 

as for the cure well it's pretty much there a couple of them are still getting a burp here n there but only every few days. I always trim before i dry it's a massive pain in the pooper doing it dry. i did an experiment and found any taste difference pretty negligible. which cheese is it your growing? 

this weekend i'm smoking black cherry kush. tho i'm not smoking a lot i got a packet mix of white choc and raspberry brownies which take the cannabutter really well. not done a smoke report on the QQ i'm waiting on my quorum to do a panel taste test hahaaha which always goes along the lines of aye i'm fucking baked me like........ 

fire up the Kaas bro!!! think i'm going to have to get a livener in me or ill fall down.


Cindyguygrower said:


> Howdy the old " wile e coyote " The week-end's here again and and still not got alot done  Been waiting on my lekky Pal to get off work and wire my light back on, and get some hander's fixing up my fan's ect... Got some bean's popped thought and planted up yest. so cant wait to see them surface.
> Hope you'r sound man, i think i'm about to change my Avitar after reading you'r comment on Pic's of gadgie's lol.
> Later's mate
> cgg


 alreet fella! i'm deffo the wile coyote today the roadrunner I am not lmfao. youve got a lto gf class act to pick for popping. what went in? have a grand weekend fella! we can let tupac slide fella! i rocked eazy muthafuckin E a while back 

ttfn all & have a good one! oh and HOWAY THE MAGS! wigan are getting put on SMASH this after.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 22, 2011)

Haha, aye there's a bunch gathering now man. I'm going to spread the love with some that i might not get round to growing, or one's where ive got 1 or 2 spare. So you'r toking P.k x Liver's lol, ive still got a couple of them from when the p.k daddy caught my liver's and Casey.

Just put up a post of what's to come, a few of the classic's with a few H.C's C.B crosses. I get you on the perp. grow. Ive been thinking of just filling this tent first time round for a bumper Chrimbo stash, but mabey throw something in to come a few week's behind till i get it filled again. " swing's n roundabout's eh man "

Sound's like our having a quiet weekend ( NOT ), Hope you's got a result, im just waiting on M.O.D coming on  Weve got the other half of the 2 best teams in the league, and humped the other half allready at home so should make for a good game. " early kick-off = early start "

Later's Bro.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2011)

alreet fella! aye would be a waste of room to not fill it most of the way for the first run eh.

had a not very quiet weekend at all. surprised aren't ya! but that's it for me till xmas, i'm on the detox. need to save me dollars and get the crib in order.

your game was always going to be a tough one. still at least it wasn't a daft scoreline like some this weekend MUWHAHAHAHAAAAAAA i almost felt sorry for man u. well not really but ya kna.

went go karting yesterday, was doing kanny till i thought i was going to spew in the helmet. world of pain the day...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 24, 2011)

mornin don and dont remind me about man utd fuck sake hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2011)

remind you hahahah you jokin?!?! no one in the land will be letting you lot forget that one for a damn long time man! i thought fergie was going to need a jaw replacement he was chewing like a locomotion's wheels gan round.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 24, 2011)

yea it was terrible mate for sure and man city fans will be reminding us for along time to cum...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2011)

Sending off was part to blame for sure but de gea is a shite shotstopper. Last couple went in way too easy imo


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 24, 2011)

Mornin donald you toon army are flyin mate!............hows it feel kev? Lol........i was the same last week against them wednesday scum 2 - 0 up all game then they got 2 before the death I was gutted!
Missin the pr0n over ere mate


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 24, 2011)

ill be feeling ok cum may when we still lift the premier mate...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 24, 2011)

Gunna copy an paste that in my sign then chuck it up once citys done ya haha
Looks like newcastle might do ya at this rate anall lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 24, 2011)

hahaha no chance mate ill bet u as much as u want on that newcastle u funni u geezer...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin donald you toon army are flyin mate!............hows it feel kev? Lol........i was the same last week against them wednesday scum 2 - 0 up all game then they got 2 before the death I was gutted!
> Missin the pr0n over ere mate


 aye cabaye done the bizzle for us but to be fair it's the worst we've played all season. we should have bossed them all over. they were playing rough though.


kevin murphy said:


> ill be feeling ok cum may when we still lift the premier mate...


 i said at the beginning it's man u's to lose. how often it's these games mid season which dictate the final places though.


PUKKA BUD said:


> Gunna copy an paste that in my sign then chuck it up once citys done ya haha
> Looks like newcastle might do ya at this rate anall lol


 saying were not up to smash utd like eh EH ??? lmfao


kevin murphy said:


> hahaha no chance mate ill bet u as much as u want on that newcastle u funni u geezer...


 anythings possible i mean come on the toon are 4th ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Missin the pr0n over ere mate


hash run and BHO this week  gonna try n make purple bho with the CCxL


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 24, 2011)

true true but newcastle dont have the depth to stay there maybe top ten maybe europe if they keep firing them in and stay strong at the back...and that cross would be nice i bet...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2011)

aye we're a threadbare squad as is. and we're minus the mighty Shola for 4-6 weeks with a hamstring prob. I hope we don't get europe. as mental as it sounds we're just not ready for it.


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

I was thinking the same about the Pars, I might need to re-think them being the European Champions in 2012....ah well, at least they sell ok pies.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2011)

[youtube]291ET6Py6H8[/youtube]

you've got to have a dream bru!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2011)

[youtube]xW42PzDyPmA[/youtube]

i wanna be a bird


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 26, 2011)

Howdy Don, Its been a busy year for me and ive missed a few thing's, but the Par's winning Champ's League ??? D.S.T is deff. tokin the oily hash stuff 
Ive been trying to get everything up and running, but being held back by Lacky Gas Men, and Out of stock Carbon Filter's. " All Fun As Usual "

I think the you'll both make Europe before i get this Feckin Tent all running Properly, but when i get it need's to be done asap as its allready 'on like Donkey Kong' Going to pluck out a bunch of seed's and let them go 12/12 with a couple clone's. Should make for a nice Bag. Got to have fun along the way eh!

Later Bro

cinder's


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 26, 2011)

mornin don hows things mate..got sum real nice smoke last nite finally sum purps bout time sum good stuff came round ere 240oz though but cant complain id pay decent money for decent smoke...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> [youtube]xW42PzDyPmA[/youtube]
> i wanna be a bird


[youtube]ZLlLtSG7xe4[/youtube]
i wanna be sedated


Cindyguygrower said:


> Howdy Don, Its been a busy year for me and ive missed a few thing's, but the Par's winning Champ's League ??? D.S.T is deff. tokin the oily hash stuff
> Ive been trying to get everything up and running, but being held back by Lacky Gas Men, and Out of stock Carbon Filter's. " All Fun As Usual "
> I think the you'll both make Europe before i get this Feckin Tent all running Properly, but when i get it need's to be done asap as its allready 'on like Donkey Kong' Going to pluck out a bunch of seed's and let them go 12/12 with a couple clone's. Should make for a nice Bag. Got to have fun along the way eh!
> Later Bro
> cinder's


 pars for europe i imagine gets the same looks as when i scream SHOLA FOR ENGLAND. though it's getting a cult following......
your op will all come good fella. i imagine it'll all happen just as it needs to. shit has a funny way of falling into place eh. hope your good fella!


kevin murphy said:


> mornin don hows things mate..got sum real nice smoke last nite finally sum purps bout time sum good stuff came round ere 240oz though but cant complain id pay decent money for decent smoke...


 morning Kev! ouch 240 a tigers pounce eh. frosty purps. not even a name for near a quarter bag of sand. still, nice to know peeps are putting quality out.

i'm a bit down about shutting down the op but i know it's for the best. Plus side i decided to scrape the metal trays i use to dry popcorn on and got a gram of kief out of them i've had to fish through it with a magnet to get the bits out like but who cares eh.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 26, 2011)

you soon be up and runnin again mate nearly crimbo time flying ...and yea finally got sum nice frosty buds hows that kief tasting mate nice stuff i bet...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2011)

not had a chance to try it man but it should be banging. considering the amount of strains ive put on the trays since i started haha

aye i'll be back soon enough fella!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 26, 2011)

You back growin yet?!.........haha only playin good luck with the move man!
Any upgrades on the new comin op mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2011)

hahahah don't you start i had my girl asking why i still had a light on in the veg cupboard yesterday. i said well that's my mothers. she said i thought you were getting rid of them. to which i said 'and get rid of my prize genetics!?' they'll probably go on their hols to my pals for a little while, during the move. 

new op i'm thinking i might splash a bit on a new fan/filter combo might get a silent fan, as i have no need for the jumbo jet i have now. i might just keep them for the trimming a spare fan filter combo would come in handy. i'm going to go DWC for sure probably do a side by side with the auto's for the first run. kinda wish i'd done it when i bought the auto's but hey ho.


----------



## crosscountrykush (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds good Don. I want to try DWC I have a nice 5 gallon bucket setup and also a 28 Gallon rubbermaid tub I made into DWC setups but have never tried yet. I like my soil, speaking of that going to worm's way today or tomorrow to get some more FF HF or OF. Might try the FFOF this time, although I get excellent results from the happy frog.

I think DWC will be the first style of hydro I do try though. Good luck with the move my green thumbed brother.

I'm subbed... +rep for how quick your seedlings grow into healthy girls


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 26, 2011)

Silent fan??? Let me know if you find one mate because mine needs to be alot quieter and I am gonna replace it in new year.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 26, 2011)

Don gonna buy a fan??? Imagine that. A fan for Don..LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2011)

crosscountrykush said:


> Sounds good Don. I want to try DWC I have a nice 5 gallon bucket setup and also a 28 Gallon rubbermaid tub I made into DWC setups but have never tried yet. I like my soil, speaking of that going to worm's way today or tomorrow to get some more FF HF or OF. Might try the FFOF this time, although I get excellent results from the happy frog.
> I think DWC will be the first style of hydro I do try though. Good luck with the move my green thumbed brother.
> I'm subbed... +rep for how quick your seedlings grow into healthy girls


what up CCK!? welcome! sorry you've come at a bad time i'll not have anything to show for a bit but down the line there's going to be some corkers. i hear the FF line is pretty decent but i've no time for mud these days. ive been coco for over a year and won't be going back anytime soon, good luck on the DWC fella i'm trying to soak up as much knowledge about it as poss before i start. i've kind of got the basics sorted in my head but until i actually do it lol... i need a DWC for dummies vid or somethin. 


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Silent fan??? Let me know if you find one mate because mine needs to be alot quieter and I am gonna replace it in new year.


 there's a couple of different types neither cheap tho fella sorry. 
http://www.fantronix.com/acatalog/Hydroponics_Accoustic_Box_Fan.html
http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?page=1/PROD/SPTD
not really sure which is better to be honest the square ones are cheaper.
silent one TD500/150-160 SILENT 580m3/hr 22dB
box one KSB-150 6inch- RPM= 2600. M3/per hour = 420. CFM= 247 

no mention of a DB rating on the box one


Hemlock said:


> Don gonna buy a fan??? Imagine that. A fan for Don..LOLOLOLOLOL


 hahah walked right into that one eh...


watch this space! the new stuff is absolutely smashing. i've sent a few tester beans out of the psycho killer x livers and i know a lot of folks bash homogenizing strains but i know there are so many awesome non dom traits to the livers it's worth doing. the smoke i've tried off the pk x L is absolutely kick your teeth in. my pal has a mother and there will be cuts in some time.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what up CCK!? welcome! sorry you've come at a bad time i'll not have anything to show for a bit but down the line there's going to be some corkers. i hear the FF line is pretty decent but i've no time for mud these days. ive been coco for over a year and won't be going back anytime soon, good luck on the DWC fella i'm trying to soak up as much knowledge about it as poss before i start. i've kind of got the basics sorted in my head but until i actually do it lol... i need a DWC for dummies vid or somethin.
> 
> there's a couple of different types neither cheap tho fella sorry.
> http://www.fantronix.com/acatalog/Hydroponics_Accoustic_Box_Fan.html
> ...


The reason I mentioned the fan is because I bought a so called acoustic fan. It's one of the box ones but it's far from silent infact it's noisier than both my other fans running at the same time. I'm not saying all box fans are noisy because I may have just been ripped off but I will say be carefull in your purchase because there is alot of false promises in the world of acoustic fans Lol

Edit: just had a read of both and that box one sounds a bit mor quality than mine. Saying that tho I would (and will be) buy the second one it has a bit of explanation to how it works and looks pretty solid.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2011)

you know willy i had a feeling they wouldn't be silent when i saw they didn't have a DB rating lol. better off just getting them insulated and boxed then eh. the mixed flow ones look kanny. after a little research on decibel ratings apparently 20 db is about the same as a whisper or rustling leaves?!?!? i find it hard to believe but if it's true then the mixed flow one is what your after

http://www.industrialnoisecontrol.com/comparative-noise-examples.htm


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah don't you start i had my girl asking why i still had a light on in the veg cupboard yesterday. i said well that's my mothers. she said i thought you were getting rid of them. to which i said 'and get rid of my prize genetics!?' they'll probably go on their hols to my pals for a little while, during the move.
> 
> new op i'm thinking i might splash a bit on a new fan/filter combo might get a silent fan, as i have no need for the jumbo jet i have now. i might just keep them for the trimming a spare fan filter combo would come in handy. i'm going to go DWC for sure probably do a side by side with the auto's for the first run. kinda wish i'd done it when i bought the auto's but hey ho.


Haha my mrs is the same mate, keeps goin on about the veg cab and how come everytime she looks theres more plants in there,lol. said there mothers and the next bunch goin in she aint happy lol
Good luck with the dwc mate ive been thinkin about a waterfarm run or drip feed in coco in the airpots, just wanna try sumut where i ant gotta water all bloody time lol gettin a right pain in arse!
Be cool to see the side by side, what autos you got?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> watch this space! the new stuff is absolutely smashing. i've sent a few tester beans out of the psycho killer x livers and i know a lot of folks bash homogenizing strains but i know there are so many awesome non dom traits to the livers it's worth doing. the smoke i've tried off the pk x L is absolutely kick your teeth in. my pal has a mother and there will be cuts in some time.


wtf does homogenizing strains mean bro? lol
Ill be a poppin a pk x L me sen soon geezer


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you know willy i had a feeling they wouldn't be silent when i saw they didn't have a DB rating lol. better off just getting them insulated and boxed then eh. the mixed flow ones look kanny. after a little research on decibel ratings apparently 20 db is about the same as a whisper or rustling leaves?!?!? i find it hard to believe but if it's true then the mixed flow one is what your after
> 
> http://www.industrialnoisecontrol.com/comparative-noise-examples.htm


Yeah just the fact that they have given a decibel rating gives me confidence in them. And they also commit to using the word silent in the description...... Plus they look all space age and cool as fuck hahah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi DgT.
i hope your feeling better today, after taking the grow tent. I hope your move is swift and easy. Good luck with that. 
Your girls always have such nice tight internodes. and you really dont seem to have any issues with stretching.
Im a bit confused about what might cause stretching, as you know I have had my issues in the past with stretching. 
I was passed an article about how to keep stretching down. 
The article mentioned that trying to keep your temps with lights on and out the same will help keep stretching down. 
Then i just read someone saying dropping them down at night, quite significantly will keep stretching down. 
So now im really confused. 
I must say in the past i have let my lights out temps drop up to 15 degrees lower. so im thinking that the bigger flux is bad!
What are you thoughts on this.. what do you do dude, ?cuz it seems you have the perfect conditions for no stretcheroonie!
Thanks Dongton.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah don't you start i had my girl asking why i still had a light on in the veg cupboard yesterday. i said well that's my mothers. she said i thought you were getting rid of them. to which i said 'and get rid of my prize genetics!?' they'll probably go on their hols to my pals for a little while, during the move.
> 
> new op i'm thinking i might splash a bit on a new fan/filter combo might get a silent fan, as i have no need for the jumbo jet i have now. i might just keep them for the trimming a spare fan filter combo would come in handy. i'm going to go DWC for sure probably do a side by side with the auto's for the first run. kinda wish i'd done it when i bought the auto's but hey ho.


Sound's like a Plan Bat-Man ! That's me about getting there haha, na' i am. Just waiting on half my order getting in-stock an shipped, ive not got nout in flower except the Q.Q that i'm re-vegging and its combining with a couple Liver's and reeking the gaff out. I'm sure there was less smell when i Packing my Cab. but hopefully the fan/filter will help out. Ive never used one man, and the thought of all smell coming through minus the weed sound's a bit far fetched, but its got to help. 
I've just done a quick post with a couple shot's of what's growing on in ' Da Bud-Box ' recommended by yourself and it looks like it was worth the extra couple quid mate. Really stealthy.
Here's a wee bud from the cherrycheese x liver's. This bit does'nt have much colour to it, but like i said, with a little help and the winter Temp.s it should come Bonny.
 
Ive ordered a couple of they Airpot's but noticed i dont see you many getting used as before. Are they na' gid ?
Later bro.
p.s watch out for they gas men lmao. ( wideo )

cinder's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha my mrs is the same mate, keeps goin on about the veg cab and how come everytime she looks theres more plants in there,lol. said there mothers and the next bunch goin in she aint happy lol
> Good luck with the dwc mate ive been thinkin about a waterfarm run or drip feed in coco in the airpots, just wanna try sumut where i ant gotta water all bloody time lol gettin a right pain in arse! Be cool to see the side by side, what autos you got? wtf does homogenizing strains mean bro? lol
> Ill be a poppin a pk x L me sen soon geezer


 hahaha man at least yours looks mine's not really interested. i think they just like having something to gripe about lad  it's funny but when i had the autopots running i was missing watering the girls by hand i dunno maybe it's the tie dye in me but i feel closer to them for hand watering lol the atu pots i got are these http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_4271.html but with 2 res's and 8 single pots.

homogenizing a strains just means mixing the gene pool basically. like most indicas now are made up of countless indica strains. very few pure strains out there these days.


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Yeah just the fact that they have given a decibel rating gives me confidence in them. And they also commit to using the word silent in the description...... Plus they look all space age and cool as fuck hahah


 hahha yeah man i watched the video, it looks like some sort of jet engine turbine business eh. bit pricey but if they do what they say on the tin. 14 day money back on anything in the uk though eh  


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi DgT.
> i hope your feeling better today, after taking the grow tent. I hope your move is swift and easy. Good luck with that.
> Your girls always have such nice tight internodes. and you really dont seem to have any issues with stretching.
> Im a bit confused about what might cause stretching, as you know I have had my issues in the past with stretching.
> ...


 what up DAT, feeling ok today got my hash run done last night hit a half ounce of pretty damn good smoke, didnt split the trim but used a good amount. the move will be a wrench for sure but necessary... it's all the work involved sorting the house that's the pain. touching up paint cleaning the carpets and a whole host of near deadly boring shite....

should have seen me taking the tent down on me tod. got half way n the thing collapsed on me. one big pile of mylar, poles and me rolling about on the floor.

as for the streeeeeetch i don't really do anything. the strains i've been working lately haven't really had much of a stretch to them maybe double in height on the QQ. i'd always believed that there should be a reasonable difference in your day/night temps just so long as your night don't go below about 12c you shouldn't see the growth slowing. keeping your lights at optimum distance from the tops and how much Nitrogen is in your feed probably has more to do with it 

good luck hun



Cindyguygrower said:


> Sound's like a Plan Bat-Man ! That's me about getting there haha, na' i am. Just waiting on half my order getting in-stock an shipped, ive not got nout in flower except the Q.Q that i'm re-vegging and its combining with a couple Liver's and reeking the gaff out. I'm sure there was less smell when i Packing my Cab. but hopefully the fan/filter will help out. Ive never used one man, and the thought of all smell coming through minus the weed sound's a bit far fetched, but its got to help.
> I've just done a quick post with a couple shot's of what's growing on in ' Da Bud-Box ' recommended by yourself and it looks like it was worth the extra couple quid mate. Really stealthy.
> Here's a wee bud from the cherrycheese x liver's. This bit does'nt have much colour to it, but like i said, with a little help and the winter Temp.s it should come Bonny.
> 
> ...


hold the fucking phone lad your flowering livers and revegging the qq without any filter aye they'll be kicking off a reet pong fella. just re read your post. your telling me youve never used one. christ mate no wonder your neighbors could smell the op hahaha aye you'll notice a big difference mate. or maybe not if you couldn't smell that lot before lmao 

aye them budboxes are pretty good like though i see secret jardin have upped their game a bit since i last looked. still a good investment the zip's are much thicker and heavy duty than most tents.

you been pan handling for green gold?  nice nugget 

airpots are spot on mate i used them in my last run. bit messy with them being full of holes like but they make a rootball like nowt else. 

few snaps coming up


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 27, 2011)

i would of loved to ave seen that tent on your head hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2011)

just random shots from the past week











psycho killer x livers






recovering clones  turns out i'm a tool and they were just starving poor things 





bonus gram of kief





bucket full of trim n ice 





half ounce of shishkabob

thanks for watchin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> i would of loved to ave seen that tent on your head hahaha


yeah i did have a good chuckle to meself lad. had to wait for my lass to turn up to fold it up n bag the thing. 1.2m tent is a one man job no bother but the 2.5m is a mission for just 1.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 27, 2011)

thats the one im getting next week putting it up on my billy lol..shud be fun then hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha aye should be fun  its not so bad if you've got room to work. Mine pretty much filled the room, just make sure you get the door in the right place n you'll be fine.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 27, 2011)

yea got the room thank god last tent i put up the door was against the wall hahaha had to turn it that was a pain in arse...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2011)

psycho killer x livers= Cirrhosis , lol jp. How's it smokin?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2011)

hahah cirrhosis indeed lol well the couple of hippies that grew it have basically said they aren't going to smoke it. the lass said it hurt her. they're going to flog it to my pal instead. i missed out  i'm going to do a swap with them though so it's all good.

they named it 2 toke killer. 

it's crazy man, you could do bucket hits of of the clone onlies and they wouldn't touch the sides after smoking it. it's stronger than the sum of it's parts is how i describe it. psychosis, jack the ripper and livers. its mash up time but your not para, but you know your going no where for a good while.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah cirrhosis indeed lol well the couple of hippies that grew it have basically said they aren't going to smoke it. the lass said it hurt her. they're going to flog it to my pal instead. i missed out  i'm going to do a swap with them though so it's all good.
> 
> they named it 2 toke killer.
> 
> it's crazy man, you could do bucket hits of of the clone onlies and they wouldn't touch the sides after smoking it. it's stronger than the sum of it's parts is how i describe it. psychosis, jack the ripper and livers. its mash up time but your not para, but you know your going no where for a good while.


that sounds like my type of weed lol , does the fairy have any of those beans ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2011)

fairy has pips and will have snips in future


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

hello lad, nice result on the shish-la. Smoking some of the cheese stuff I made at the minute, mixed in a joint of livers. bit overdose but seems to be touching parts that need touched, lol. easy, D


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fairy has pips and will have snips in future


thats good to hear, got far to many snips at minute lol  
Just potted up my new livers , psyco, blue cheese and SLH and exodus mothers and just stuck a nice rooted livers clone into a 6.5ltr pot for maybe a week or so veg before i flip it lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 27, 2011)

BUMP BUMP BUMP!!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> just random shots from the past week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks very nice Don!!!!! That hash has me drooling!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha man at least yours looks mine's not really interested. i think they just like having something to gripe about lad  it's funny but when i had the autopots running i was missing watering the girls by hand i dunno maybe it's the tie dye in me but i feel closer to them for hand watering lol the atu pots i got are these http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_4271.html but with 2 res's and 8 single pots.
> 
> homogenizing a strains just means mixing the gene pool basically. like most indicas now are made up of countless indica strains. very few pure strains out there these days.


Haha she only has a quick spy as she walks past, i try gettin her to look all the time but she aint fussed either unlike me that can stand there starin at the girls for hours lol!
I hear on the feel closer thing mate lmao, with the 1 g13 i did i was constantly in there waterin fookin about with her spinnin her around checkin every bud out lol....now its packed the girls in the back row i havent seen for ages  lol!!!!
Them auto pots look good man, so many different ways to go mate god knows what im growin in next lol
And that hash looks lush mate nice haul!...thanks for the info to man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

DST said:


> hello lad, nice result on the shish-la. Smoking some of the cheese stuff I made at the minute, mixed in a joint of livers. bit overdose but seems to be touching parts that need touched, lol. easy, D


alreet fella, aye it's not as green as it looks now it's dried nice sandy gold colour. tastes lovely & definitely a day wrecker. cheese hash in a livers joint. hahaha i bet that cures all that ails ya. 


RobbieP said:


> thats good to hear, got far to many snips at minute lol
> Just potted up my new livers , psyco, blue cheese and SLH and exodus mothers and just stuck a nice rooted livers clone into a 6.5ltr pot for maybe a week or so veg before i flip it lol


 so you've got the full compliment of clone onlies eh! noice. 


stoneyluv said:


> BUMP BUMP BUMP!!!
> 
> looks very nice Don!!!!! That hash has me drooling!!!


 cheers lad! think i'm going to have a blast on the bongo to give it a proper test on a clear head. 


PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha she only has a quick spy as she walks past, i try gettin her to look all the time but she aint fussed either unlike me that can stand there starin at the girls for hours lol!
> I hear on the feel closer thing mate lmao, with the 1 g13 i did i was constantly in there waterin fookin about with her spinnin her around checkin every bud out lol....now its packed the girls in the back row i havent seen for ages  lol!!!!
> Them auto pots look good man, so many different ways to go mate god knows what im growin in next lol
> And that hash looks lush mate nice haul!...thanks for the info to man


aye lad mine'll only look when i drag her in lol. we joke on though, if the plod ever come knocking she's going to say she never goes in there lmfao.....

yeah man, not seeing the back few plants can be costly. look at my recent mould ish

aye the auto's are kanny they do take some getting used to mind. i can't wait to get on and try DWC mind.


I've been trying to train my belly up to eating hotter and hotter things of late. i'm managing to eat the hot curries nee bosh but the next day, well i'll not go into details but suffice to say i'm whimpering like a little girl.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 28, 2011)

Toilet roll in the fridge?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

oh aye! my gut wrenched and woke me up this morning about 5. the give away is the two huge black chilli's they put on the top of the curry. teach me to order of the 'homestyle' section that will.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 28, 2011)

Alright bro. Killer looking hash man, i was just reading over you'r response to the no-filter lol. ' Cowboy-style you said haha, na i had a shan 4" on the cab. man, and its the Lass's house with the nosy neighbour's. " Mine are in need of med's so its all good in the hood  "
Seeing all this hash has got the mouth watering. still got a bag of good trim, does it keep ? I'm not sure on whats best to do with it. Butter i think, but would'nt mind trying the BHO.
Feel's like i can't get time to get back on track, and missing out on all the Fun. 
The Psyco x Liver's looks good man, ive still got a few bean's from when the P.K male hit my Liver's by mistake and only got the one's out the bud i kept as i did'nt know! Talk about a nightmare lol.

Hope your good, and all's going smooth bro.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

hahah i was gonna say. no filter is jailbaitaroo lol. if your trim's dry just bung it in the freezer. be warned though it'll make everything smell of weed. doesn't cook into things though. my mrs is forever complaining the frozen yorkies smell of ganj.....

i only ever make butter with fresh wet trim, buds on occasion. n sure if drying the trim n curing it first will effect the taste but i'd have thought so. 

you'll get there fella!


time for another trip the kamikarzi  what is it harry plopper says?! expelli-arse-mous


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll let you get on wi that, 
so with it all being dry, do you think it would be better used another way ? How did the BHO tube you got work out ?


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2011)

ooo-ee, ruby murray ring....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 28, 2011)

Still stinging i think ouuuch!!!
[video=youtube;gRlj5vjp3Ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRlj5vjp3Ko[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 28, 2011)

Ring of Fire like it CGG!!

FFS Don Friday and no weekend follies? Whats on Tap Mate.

I'm off for a bit of golf with me Bro. Played golf with Commander of the British Empire Tony Jacklin Wed. at his course. The other half is living VERY well. I might add.
HAd a great lunch and TJ beat us all!! Hes still the MAN!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> I'll let you get on wi that,
> so with it all being dry, do you think it would be better used another way ? How did the BHO tube you got work out ?


 dry trim i'd probs chuck through bubble bags or butane it lad aye. the tube works a belter man. though i've seen folks use allsorts from coke bottles to copper tubes. 


DST said:


> ooo-ee, ruby murray ring....


 aye it's still griefing me. think i've scorched my intestine walls


Cindyguygrower said:


> Still stinging i think ouuuch!!!
> [video=youtube;gRlj5vjp3Ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRlj5vjp3Ko[/video]


  i was in the boozer yesterday with a fella from my work telling him about how good the curry was, he's just popped his head in the door to say he's been much the same the day. he only went n got the same curry hahaha. 


Hemlock said:


> Ring of Fire like it CGG!!
> FFS Don Friday and no weekend follies? Whats on Tap Mate.
> I'm off for a bit of golf with me Bro. Played golf with Commander of the British Empire Tony Jacklin Wed. at his course. The other half is living VERY well. I might add.
> HAd a great lunch and TJ beat us all!! Hes still the MAN!


 haha what up bro! follies a plenty well ish  i've got to try n find a carpet cleaner and get cracking on cleaning the house  oh joy..... got a pass for tonight though so i'm making the most of it. few drinks out for my pals lass on sat but nowt major. 

playing with a peer of the realm eh hem! good work lad. nee surprise he beat you on his own course though eh haha

have a good weekend all! it's pub time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

kicked the arse reet out of it. feeling good but bored. neighbours are away on 3 sides so i've got it cranked up!

goodnight riu


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 29, 2011)

mornin don ...feelin better today lol..


----------



## crosscountrykush (Oct 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what up CCK!? welcome! sorry you've come at a bad time i'll not have anything to show for a bit but down the line there's going to be some corkers. i hear the FF line is pretty decent but i've no time for mud these days. ive been coco for over a year and won't be going back anytime soon, good luck on the DWC fella i'm trying to soak up as much knowledge about it as poss before i start. i've kind of got the basics sorted in my head but until i actually do it lol... i need a DWC for dummies vid or somethin.
> 
> 
> Not a problem brother. I have no problem going back through the thread and seeing your girls when they started.
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin don ...feelin better today lol..


 alarmingly i felt fine on saturday. went out for a mates birthday in the toon. 


crosscountrykush said:


> Don Gin and Ton said:
> 
> 
> > what up CCK!? welcome! sorry you've come at a bad time i'll not have anything to show for a bit but down the line there's going to be some corkers. i hear the FF line is pretty decent but i've no time for mud these days. ive been coco for over a year and won't be going back anytime soon, good luck on the DWC fella i'm trying to soak up as much knowledge about it as poss before i start. i've kind of got the basics sorted in my head but until i actually do it lol... i need a DWC for dummies vid or somethin.
> ...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 1, 2011)

What's happening fella, hope all's good and you'r holding out on the lockdown. Hopefully you'll be set-up and running soon Pal, I hope you prepared for the drought, i fooked up and on the council schwag 
Got to get this tent done today, so i can flip the light, can't do nante till i get my veg. light running again, and im not keen on playing with wire's. I dont even want to wire the Ruck lol. I'll update with some shot's later gadgie 

cinder's


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

Don dives into DWC...i can just imagine how bored your lass was when you were telling her!!! lol.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 1, 2011)

mornin don hows things bro...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> What's happening fella, hope all's good and you'r holding out on the lockdown. Hopefully you'll be set-up and running soon Pal, I hope you prepared for the drought, i fooked up and on the council schwag
> Got to get this tent done today, so i can flip the light, can't do nante till i get my veg. light running again, and im not keen on playing with wire's. I dont even want to wire the Ruck lol. I'll update with some shot's later gadgie
> cinder's


morning fella, what's happening is, my frontal lobe is trying to exit my nut through my eyes is whats going down about now. HOWAY THE LADS!!!!! i may also be still drunk? jury's out. see if i fall doon in the shower first. wiring the ruck is easy enough fella it should be labelled in fact. i was a bit weary of not connecting the earth myself but never had any probs 

post breakfast i am not drunk. swede's fuckin bouncing. 

ttfn 


DST said:


> Don dives into DWC...i can just imagine how bored your lass was when you were telling her!!! lol.


hahah i wish she was just bored. more like why are you spending more money and phrases like look what happened with the last one with loads of water....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin don hows things bro...


 like a badgers arse kev man yaself?


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

What happened with the last one with loads of water? may be she has a point, lol.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

carpet cleaner is coming tomorrow....... there was a siphoning incident a while back. the phone went for work and well you can guess the rest.

she's laid the law down and telt me that the new grow room must have some thick placca sheeting down, i think i'll actually just take the carpet up.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 1, 2011)

doin alrite mate newcastle third are they goin for the premiership...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

hahahah let's not get carried away but on the other hand only other team to not be beaten yet is chelski. could be pushing for European football though.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 1, 2011)

could do if still up there after crimbo mate u never know pal...


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 1, 2011)

chelsea got beat by arsenal onlyman city not been beat yet...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

aye your right lad, my heads up my arse today. i watched that game last week too


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh I miss miss Don's lass's ass all painted up.LOL


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2011)

Eyup Don hows it goin bro?.........hows the mothers doin now?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Oh I miss miss Don's lass's ass all painted up.LOL


 i'm on it hem!


PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup Don hows it goin bro?.........hows the mothers doin now?


 how do lad, funny you should mention it, i took a pic this morning. they've pulled themselves right round. i was starving them. feel like a reet knob


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm on it hem!
> 
> how do lad, funny you should mention it, i took a pic this morning. they've pulled themselves right round. i was starving them. feel like a reet knob


 Oh yeah my new Fav!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

i'm not sure but i don't think it possible that i was underfeeding the plants in the autopots as they had slightly burnt tips on the leaves?!?! i doubt i'll ever know what was up. 

anyway. from this 





to this










sometimes my own stupidity staggers me.

some frosty blackwater kush from cali connect ( the darkest kush my arse )





i'm sure this is actually just lemon kush. labelling skillz 

don's new suit, i meant to throw this pic up donkeys ago.






and my singular two tone chilli. 








glad you like Hem


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 1, 2011)

Looking VERY Dapper in your suit Lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

cheers fella, i managed to wreck the slacks cos i didn't get them taken up in time for the do. swapped the hanky for the brides garter. good times man.


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

Whistles and flutes!!! I bet yer Nan would be happy, lol. Next time lad, stand with your hands behind your back, you look less like a nervous school boy then, hehehehe.

Glad the ladies have righted themselves, just going through their bad week or summit!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

lol hands behind me back would make the gut look even more pronounced i reckon.... 

in a way i'm glad the mothers were a bit stunted. or they'd be too big to hide for when i move. think i'll send them on their hols for a bit to me pals ken while i shift out.


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

Mind no get the labelling mixed up tho!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

i'm never living this down am i haha


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 1, 2011)

is that the suit your wearing for the trial at the old bailey for import and export haha j/k bro..nice improvement of the plants mate nice work nursing them back to good health..they will reward you for sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

hahah hopefully i'll never see a court room again man...

aye they've turned round kanny eh. my own daft fault really.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2011)

Glad the mums are back on track for ya mate  .........................Was suited and booted myself saturday mate at me cuzs weddin, felt like James Bond lmao!!!............lookin pukka in yours lad!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2011)

hahah aye it's good crack seeing your usual crew all suited n booted. every now n then someone starts whisteling little green bag out of reservoir dogs. i am most definitely mr green


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 2, 2011)

what's the good word Don? those kush nugs a coupe pages back look super sticky!!!! and man, lookin sharp in the new suit.... i gotta say though, you kinda look like that actor guy in the movies.... hahahahaha

keep smokin tough!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 3, 2011)

mornin don hows things mate...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2011)

what up stoney! not much going on i'm snowed under we've launched a new website at work and there's glitches and bugs everywhere. i've also had to email all of our customers individually with log in links and allsorts of other guff. it's been a hellish week. 

thanks on the suit man. cost me enough it should look good hahaa that actor guy eh haha i pitty the poor sod. he was seeing jen aniston, not bad by anyones standards really then he got hooked up jolie and he's now got 20 odd kids and constantly looks miserable as sin. should have taken a leaf out of clooneys book imo..


well back to emails and complaints.... joy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin don hows things mate...


 kanny fella just got shot of a bloke coming to measure up the window for the bedroom. got to get to work now though  hows yaself?


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 3, 2011)

doin ok mate just waiting for deliverys of new stuff either today or tomoz...


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2011)

a guy measuring windows, at least you didn't have the Housemaster with half a dozen men on your balcony lifting all the tiles and commenting on how they could smell weed (at least it was only the two workmen left who said anything....) FFS, nae gid! The guy said, "I can smell weed, a lot of weed." So I told him, yup, there's the 3 plants I just chopped down (the outdoor pots were sitting there like skeletons, lol. I think the guy was edging for a smoke. So I promptly locked up the stinky room incase they decided to have a peak while I wasn't looking....grrrr.
What a fucking mess they made, moved everything around on my terrace, t'was a right 808.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2011)

hahah the housemaster lol sounds like same old school house shiz. nah this guy was pretty sound really told me that my present window was illegal as it didnt have a fire es-capable window. he walked past the veg cupboard with the light on and 4 plants in twice n didnt bat an eyelid. 

aye best keep that door locked really eh bru  they didnt want under the greenhouse surely?! that would have been a right mision.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what up stoney! not much going on i'm snowed under we've launched a new website at work and there's glitches and bugs everywhere. i've also had to email all of our customers individually with log in links and allsorts of other guff. it's been a hellish week.
> 
> thanks on the suit man. cost me enough it should look good hahaa that actor guy eh haha i pitty the poor sod. he was seeing jen aniston, not bad by anyones standards really then he got hooked up jolie and he's now got 20 odd kids and constantly looks miserable as sin. should have taken a leaf out of clooneys book imo..
> 
> ...


you got snowed under to? that sucks man!! I just got over half a meter myself!!! i posted some pics of it on my thread... some of my QQ to!!!

good to hear things are "good busy" for ya!!! I hope it works out great for ya!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2011)

Haha I wish it were the wet snowed under I meant. Work has been a total clusterfuck. Got another chock full day of shite on the morrow too but at least the pub will sooth my ills come 3 bells.

I'll swing by your thread m have a deeks shortly fella


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 4, 2011)

OK enough about all this work. Whats on tap for the weekend?

Well I met this young hottie this week. Has Angelina Jolee lips, she 1/2 Colombian, look like SADE. Hot like the FIRE. 2 dates. we'll see how it goes. Oh yeah and shes 14 years younger than me....


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 4, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-more-money-566.html

there u go don link to update pal..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> OK enough about all this work. Whats on tap for the weekend?
> Well I met this young hottie this week. Has Angelina Jolee lips, she 1/2 Colombian, look like SADE. Hot like the FIRE. 2 dates. we'll see how it goes. Oh yeah and shes 14 years younger than me....


 what up hem! scoring points on the hefner scale there bro! think that even tops westy n LGP! or is she 14 years younger i forget!? either way good going buddy sounds like a stunner. weekend i'm going to the football match on saturday and housework rest of the weekend, think i'm taking my lass out for dinner tonight and maybe going to see a firework display sat night. 


kevin murphy said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-more-money-566.html
> there u go don link to update pal..


 hahah youll be wanting repped eh  just kiddin bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-more-money-566.html
> 
> there u go don link to update pal..


hahahah that takes me to page 566 of your 1133 page journal, neither of which have an update on hahahahah must try harder lad...


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 4, 2011)

its 40 posts per page lol...then its about 4-6 pages back mate


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 4, 2011)

and hand me sum rep hahahahahahaha j/k mate nice one for the rep....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> its 40 posts per page lol...then its about 4-6 pages back mate


 makin me work for it = no rep......


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 4, 2011)

hahaha...think it worth the work..


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 5, 2011)

*what up hem! scoring points on the hefner scale there bro! think that even tops westy n LGP! or is she 14 years younger i forget!? either way good going buddy sounds like a stunner. weekend i'm going to the football match on saturday and housework rest of the weekend, think i'm taking my lass out for dinner tonight and maybe going to see a firework display sat night.


Well sounds like a fun weekend. I will be golfing, eating, well you know what else with me lass....LOL.. have a good one Bro
*


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 5, 2011)

well done toon army...goin well...


----------



## crosscountrykush (Nov 6, 2011)

Your thread is huge kevin.... looks like I'll be catching up Monday I'm so tired right now I could fall asleep typing. I haven't even checked my girls tonight going to wait til the AM.

Sounds like a good weekend plan hemlock. I'll shoot ya some rep since I can't give anymore to Don and Kevin.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Well sounds like a fun weekend. I will be golfing, eating, well you know what else with me lass....LOL.. have a good one Bro


 aye fella it's been great so far. my team won and went briefly 2nd in the league. still in shock Haha. fireworks were pretty lame  no crescendo. waiting for the hangover to clear then ill get on the badfoot myself  


kevin murphy said:


> well done toon army...goin well...


 aye man Shitty best watch out. were putting all teams on smash this season. lol maybe being a touch over optimistic like...


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 6, 2011)

its goodto dream haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2011)

Never know your Donald duck man


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 6, 2011)

it be greatfor outside team to win it but i just dont think they willid rather u win than man city lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2011)

we've got a few injured players we'll miss at both manchester games but that's the luck of the draw eh. i'll be happy with any points and no injuries. premiere is still man u's to lose


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 6, 2011)

Best start to the season Ive ever seen by the Toon. What a fucking screamer that 2nd goal. Keep this up and Europe will be on the horizon. Dunno if that would be a good thing just yet. Yous are playing like a team, no prima donnas. Hard graft. Bit like my team. All Rosey in the Toon apart fae Dons house, where due to unforseen circumstances there ain't no flowers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2011)

aye i'm as stunned as everyone else. give alaine de pardoux and his frenchies their due, everyone is pulling their weight and it shows. hardest battle is not letting the players think all they've to do is turn up for 3 points. wigan nearly turned us over the other week cos we thought they'd be an easy win.

who's your team like billy? 

and my house has still got 4 plants in for the time being but their getting bigger now and starting to get a bit whiffy. they'll have to go on their hols soon.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i'm as stunned as everyone else. give alaine de pardoux and his frenchies their due, everyone is pulling their weight and it shows. hardest battle is not letting the players think all they've to do is turn up for 3 points. wigan nearly turned us over the other week cos we thought they'd be an easy win.
> 
> who's your team like billy?
> 
> and my house has still got 4 plants in for the time being but their getting bigger now and starting to get a bit whiffy. they'll have to go on their hols soon.


Im a good looking cunt fae the West coast, so there is only one team, the mighty Glasgow Rangers(who are nearly in admin.lol)


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2011)

Hope every ones survived the weekend, smoking the chronic bud and its surprisingly dank.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im a good looking cunt fae the West coast, so there is only one team, the mighty Glasgow Rangers(who are nearly in admin.lol)


 Mon the gers eh, seems you lot have been behaving yourselves of late. sure it's only temporary like 


mr west said:


> Hope every ones survived the weekend, smoking the chronic bud and its surprisingly dank.


 aye, had a good weekend mate. yaself? 
glad the chron is a winner. 

the veg cab is doing kanny, smell is starting to kick up though. ona block isn't cutting it.






hard to tell as i've topped them both but looks like i've got tall and short livers x blueberry so hoping for a stud but early days yet


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2011)

I always saw ona blocks as newbe things till u get ya sen sorted with a carbon filter. Loving the multi coloured chilli lol, do u think it tastes as it looks? Chillies deep fried in beer batter yummster lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2011)

hahah noob tings is it  nah mate i shut the tent down there's a bedroom in my grow room now ffs. hanging my eff off huge can and fan for just 4 plants would be a touch excessive. though it's looking like we'll be where we are for crimbo, i could have had another grow in there. i'm tempted to get a small setup going but my lass would have my balls deep fried never mind the chilli. 

not sure what variety of chilli they are but their pretty hot. it's almost all red now i'm thinking of trying to take cuts as it's getting a bit lanky for the cab.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 7, 2011)

Eyup mate, veg cabs lookin good but......bet your missin the buds big time tho ey? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2011)

alreet lad, aye big time mate. missing the dollar more than the buds lol still got plenty in my jars thankfully. and with being so busy sorting the house and work i've cut down on my intake. couple of bongs every few days and i'm a space cadet.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 7, 2011)

Least your intakes down then mate, will save you a few bob lol, i remember when me an the mrs moved outa the little council flat to here now it was fookin nightmare got the keys to the new place the day before had like a day to move everythin then i was tryin to get everythin stright for the mornin was up till 3am, still ended up havin to pay £350 for rapairs and a missin door an shit but reckoned it would have been 4x that easy if i ant put most stuff back to how it was when we moved in.............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2011)

aye the booze intake has shot right up mind haha. one vice for another with me. aye at least i'm allowing for plenty of overlap but i wont have a big cushion of crop money to cover the move this time. going to be a tight crimbo  I need to get the repairs done it cost me 1300 nicker to move into the place i want the bond back or as much of it as possible really.


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 7, 2011)

Orite don, bit late to the party but you got a real tidy haul from the last round, especially the DOGs, they turned out a treat. Hope your good mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2011)

how do lad, been a while, aye am grand man, yaself? what you got on at the mo?


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how do lad, been a while, aye am grand man, yaself? what you got on at the mo?


tell me about it man, cant really come on here while im on uni servers, but im doin good tar, just at home for the week. smokin intake has gone righttttt down cause im always too hungover to wanna smoke lol. alcohol intake is at an all time high though. you gonna get a cheeky harvest in before xmas?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2011)

no chance ive dismantled the grow man  taking to uni life well thenm eh? booze booze and a chaser of booze


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no chance ive dismantled the grow man  taking to uni life well thenm eh? booze booze and a chaser of booze


are we trying for pickled livers?...that's a good start.


cof


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no chance ive dismantled the grow man  taking to uni life well thenm eh? booze booze and a chaser of booze


whattttt, you moving or summat? i feel for ya man, its bloody awful lol. exactly, i do feel for the welfare of my liver though, lots of booze and painkillers is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> are we trying for pickled livers?...that's a good start.
> 
> cof


 hey COF, mines already a lost cause but WOW is just a young pup. 


WOWgrow said:


> whattttt, you moving or summat? i feel for ya man, its bloody awful lol. exactly, i do feel for the welfare of my liver though, lots of booze and painkillers is a recipe for disaster.


 aye moving ASAP though i think it'll be after xmas  it's getting more and more tempting to do a small time stealth grow but i'd have to get a new fan and filter small enough to fit into my wardrobe haha. and my lass would go spare seeing as we've got her family over for xmas dinner  i need a shed or something 

watch yourself on them benzo's with the mandy n drink man. too much and your likely to have respiratory failure. swap the mandy for coke n your all good though your heart rate just about cancels out the benzo's  i shouldnt be giving you advice like that....


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye moving ASAP though i think it'll be after xmas  it's getting more and more tempting to do a small time stealth grow but i'd have to get a new fan and filter small enough to fit into my wardrobe haha. and my lass would go spare seeing as we've got her family over for xmas dinner  i need a shed or something
> 
> watch yourself on them benzo's with the mandy n drink man. too much and your likely to have respiratory failure. swap the mandy for coke n your all good though your heart rate just about cancels out the benzo's  i shouldnt be giving you advice like that....


eeeee, if i remember correctly don you were the one tellin me i should get summat small up an running, haha, take your own advice bro. 

I never drink when im on md, and i try n space it out a lot so serotonin levels can get back up, its pointless doin it if your brain cant produce any lol. the benzos are only to help me sleep the next day, wouldnt do them otherwise. sambos given me plenty of warnings bout them benzos haha, speakin from experience.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 7, 2011)

Don just stoppin in for a read. Look like your on the road again...
Cheers fella


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey COF, mines already a lost cause but WOW is just a young pup.
> 
> aye moving ASAP though i think it'll be after xmas  it's getting more and more tempting to do a small time stealth grow but i'd have to get a new fan and filter small enough to fit into my wardrobe haha. and my lass would go spare seeing as we've got her family over for xmas dinner  i need a shed or something
> 
> watch yourself on them benzo's with the mandy n drink man. too much and your likely to have respiratory failure. swap the mandy for coke n your all good though your heart rate just about cancels out the benzo's  i shouldnt be giving you advice like that....


sound advice man! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> eeeee, if i remember correctly don you were the one tellin me i should get summat small up an running, haha, take your own advice bro.
> 
> I never drink when im on md, and i try n space it out a lot so serotonin levels can get back up, its pointless doin it if your brain cant produce any lol. the benzos are only to help me sleep the next day, wouldnt do them otherwise. sambos given me plenty of warnings bout them benzos haha, speakin from experience.


 hahaha already in the process fella, i was thinking to myself about the DWC last night and wondered how small you could take it. i mean could you use a tiny plastic net cup and say 2litre tupperware res with a small airstone and the airpump turned down low. i thought fuck it why the hell not. so i'm going to build a small cab out of probably cardboard box or thin ply if i can lay my hands on some but i was also thinking why couldn't i just use a large bin? it's plastic, waterproof and just needs a light fitting attached to the lid. 

then i realised the airflow issues would make it a no go. so on to extraction. i reckon a small carbon filter for say a room air purifier should be enough to cope with one plant. PC fan to push or pull through it (i've not decided yet) 1 plant mini scrog dwc only real gutter is not having a baby hps to use or any CFL's but i can pick them up easy enough.

i'm going to do this as a little project to keep me sane till i get cracked on in the new crib. no reason you couldn't do this in as little as 2-3ft square  

and you don't drink on the madman?!?!? stronger man than I fella  


Hemlock said:


> Don just stoppin in for a read. Look like your on the road again...
> Cheers fella


 [youtube]banXT6azA-4[/youtube]
catch ya soon bro


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> sound advice man! lol


 you know it T


well today i'm going to try n organise some super macro shots. like SUPER macro haha.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 8, 2011)

Eyup Donny boy the mini DWC is defo do able, i was scribed to a guys thread doin 1 in a pc case mate when i 1st come on riu ill see if i can find it for ya, obviously you dont want to be as small but im sure he had a guide at the beginning how to make it so you could scale it up.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 8, 2011)

Found them mate but there bubbleponics or whatever lol, still good tho, he does a mini scrog aswell in the case think he ended up with a oz out of it 

First Ever Grow - Stealth PC Easy Ryder Bubbleponics 

YieldMax -- Striving for Maximum Single-Plant Yield in a Micro Space.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 8, 2011)

pukka links dont work mate..


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> pukka links dont work mate..


I know, he stinks, he should try Sure or Rightgaurd


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2011)

Alright me canny bag eh tudor. how goes tricks Donster?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 8, 2011)

YieldMax -- Striving for Maximum Single-Plant Yield in a Micro Space.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 8, 2011)

First Ever Grow - Stealth PC Easy Ryder Bubbleponics


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 8, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/387954-yieldmax-striving-maximum-single-plant.html


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 8, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/359784-first-ever-grow-stealth-pc.html


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry Dom mate the last 2 links work ffs lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha already in the process fella, i was thinking to myself about the DWC last night and wondered how small you could take it. i mean could you use a tiny plastic net cup and say 2litre tupperware res with a small airstone and the airpump turned down low. i thought fuck it why the hell not. so i'm going to build a small cab out of probably cardboard box or thin ply if i can lay my hands on some but i was also thinking why couldn't i just use a large bin? it's plastic, waterproof and just needs a light fitting attached to the lid.
> 
> then i realised the airflow issues would make it a no go. so on to extraction. i reckon a small carbon filter for say a room air purifier should be enough to cope with one plant. PC fan to push or pull through it (i've not decided yet) 1 plant mini scrog dwc only real gutter is not having a baby hps to use or any CFL's but i can pick them up easy enough.
> 
> ...


hahahah love the thought process yeh, but you'll always wanna go bigger, and that 2L res will soon turn into a 6L res n before you know it youve got a 1.2k watt HID setup again! Man, my room is honestly about 9x6ft, there really is fuck all room, with room inspections as well, id have to pop a xanax every night to keeep the anxiety down  

I get real thirsty on it and guzzle like im a dehydrated ethiopian, last time i did it I got through 4 bottles of wine and a few tinnies, woke up in someone elses clothes and covered in sick lol. shouldnt be allowed out at times.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> hahahah love the thought process yeh, but you'll always wanna go bigger, and that 2L res will soon turn into a 6L res n before you know it youve got a 1.2k watt HID setup again! Man, my room is honestly about 9x6ft, there really is fuck all room, with room inspections as well, id have to pop a xanax every night to keeep the anxiety down
> 
> I get real thirsty on it and guzzle like im a dehydrated ethiopian, last time i did it I got through 4 bottles of wine and a few tinnies, woke up in someone elses clothes and covered in sick lol. shouldnt be allowed out at times.


Aye Good Times...LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup Donny boy the mini DWC is defo do able, i was scribed to a guys thread doin 1 in a pc case mate when i 1st come on riu ill see if i can find it for ya, obviously you dont want to be as small but im sure he had a guide at the beginning how to make it so you could scale it up.


 alreet lad! nice one for the links fella i was looking for threads on who'd done small scale grows like this. only question mark so far is the filtration, i've been looking at HEPA filters but they only filter particles for allergies. hahah you'll laugh, i nearly bought a K&N carbon air filter for a motorbike before i realise the things made of carbon fibre not lumps of fuckin charcoal......


DST said:


> Alright me canny bag eh tudor. how goes tricks Donster?


 gannin kanny matey, got the pips off up to EM, need to sort a decent write up about them, i did a smoke report off one of those templates, was a bit of a mission but gave me some good pointers. i've been in two minds with it being TGA xTGA but fuck it if sub kicks off i'll pull them n give a pack out as freebies with every BB order. hows yasel?


PUKKA BUD said:


> Sorry Dom mate the last 2 links work ffs lol


 nee bosh wor kid, cheers for them though. this is going to keep me sane through the winter and hopefully give me some much needed smoke come jan/feb


WOWgrow said:


> hahahah love the thought process yeh, but you'll always wanna go bigger, and that 2L res will soon turn into a 6L res n before you know it youve got a 1.2k watt HID setup again! Man, my room is honestly about 9x6ft, there really is fuck all room, with room inspections as well, id have to pop a xanax every night to keeep the anxiety down
> I get real thirsty on it and guzzle like im a dehydrated ethiopian, last time i did it I got through 4 bottles of wine and a few tinnies, woke up in someone elses clothes and covered in sick lol. shouldnt be allowed out at times.


ah man i'm just going to test the waters hahah boom boom of DWC on a small scale i've been reading up and i might have bother with keeping the temp of the water down and with there being a lot less water to work with there'll be less of a buffer to work with the ph but i'm sure i'll manage. maybe DWC is a bit ambitious. i'll think on it n maybe just do a single autopot hahahahaha just kidding. maybe

that the plan anyway bro i want a 6 or 8 pot DWC set up taking 2 out every fortnight or 3 every 3 weeks not sure yet. i'll have 1200w over them for sure.

christ man room inspections!?! what are ya 8 year old honestly students get a bad rep lmao probs deserve most of it tho. xanax?!?! and vino not a good combo man... lol


Hemlock said:


> Aye Good Times...LOLOLOLOLOLOL


been a while since i had black out drunk like that. waking up in different rooms every few hours. i'm too old for that shit now.


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2011)

Aye, am gid lad, just chasing corporations for money!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2011)

hahahah it's always the other way round with me. ALWAYS. lol

just went and spoke to my goto guy for technical help. I'll source the power supply and fan he'll wire them or show me how. think i'm going to buy some activated carbon and fashion my own filter.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2011)

Hell yea bruh. when u look at the price of Activated Carbon and the price of filters ive imagined hundreds of ways i can get one together. just never been motivated yet. with all the cages ducting boxes and shit they sell at the hardware store im sure you could rig up something nice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2011)

exactly what i was thinking T, fish pond carbon is cheap enough all i'd need is some fine mesh. i've got a roll of larger hole chicken mesh but i was thinking of just lining it with a pair of tights and making my own cylinder with cable ties. think i might start doing that tonight. i'm excited to get cracking on it. 

I've also decided not to tell my lass 

that will be the ultimate stealth test. she's like a blood hound haha

haven't started a new thread in ages. watch this space!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2011)

Lol, how stealth is stealth gonna be? how small/big of an op are u gonna try n run?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2011)

just a single plant, i'm looking at a 4-6 cm quiet pc fan. they have quite a high cfm rating for what i need anyway really the cubic feet of the box i had in mind is only 12ft. was discussing it with my boss and his first thought was how much can you produce one for and how long would it take to build, who knows once i've done a prototype maybe think about selling them as a unit. skies the limit. i was thinking about building a purpose built box but i might just go to a charity shop and see about modding a small bedside cab.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2011)

So what sort of box is it. n what size light u gonna use with it? when i think of you only growing one plant. i can only think of trees!. ill be slowing my role soon to ease the wife paranoia which is why im doing one big grow. maybe ill give a Donny Designed Dank-cab a try. but i think u really motivated me to do my carbon filter, i cant stand when something is next to simple to make. but the big guys and growshops charge tenfold what it cost to build.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 8, 2011)

HI DGT. I hope your doing well. 
Im llooking foward to your new thread. I will subscribe to all of your threads. I really liked the grey thread you posted the other day brad.lol very spiffy.
let me know when you start your new thread i want to be the first post..lmao.. can you tell me what the name is going to be. later gangstatt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2011)

sup ambs, am good thanks bit stir crazy not having my tent up but the new project should fill that gap nicely. 

i'll drop a link to the new thread when there's some pics to look at doc no prob! as for the name idk hadn't got that far yet  

like the new avy doc!


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man i'm just going to test the waters hahah boom boom of DWC on a small scale i've been reading up and i might have bother with keeping the temp of the water down and with there being a lot less water to work with there'll be less of a buffer to work with the ph but i'm sure i'll manage. maybe DWC is a bit ambitious. i'll think on it n maybe just do a single autopot hahahahaha just kidding. maybe
> 
> that the plan anyway bro i want a 6 or 8 pot DWC set up taking 2 out every fortnight or 3 every 3 weeks not sure yet. i'll have 1200w over them for sure.
> 
> christ man room inspections!?! what are ya 8 year old honestly students get a bad rep lmao probs deserve most of it tho. xanax?!?! and vino not a good combo man... lol


haha I say go for the single autopot man! 

bollocks innit, got a zero tolerance policy on all drugs an all, even a joint would get you kicked out of uni, fuckin dumb. nooooooo, I wasnt very clear, mdma and wine lol, no xanax in sight! cant say in the volumes i did em that was a good mix either.


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2011)

you starting a new thread, trading the old yin in?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> haha I say go for the single autopot man!
> bollocks innit, got a zero tolerance policy on all drugs an all, even a joint would get you kicked out of uni, fuckin dumb. nooooooo, I wasnt very clear, mdma and wine lol, no xanax in sight! cant say in the volumes i did em that was a good mix either.


 Im tempted to put the auto in but is have to chop one of the pots down to size. I'd rather not really. Dwc for max output I thinks the way or maybe airpot. 

No drugs in the halls?! Times have changed...


DST said:


> you starting a new thread, trading the old yin in?


will be at some point yeah. Ordering a few bits n bobs today, fan, charcoal, 70w hps. Balls to cfls I say.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 9, 2011)

So is this the plan coming together bro. Temp set-up's are good to try new thing's, but i bet you'll be chokin to get back to you'r old root's man! It will be kool to see the Don'ster pull some new trick's out the hat though. i'll be happy when ive got something other than my re-vegging Q.Q with bud on it lol.
Got to pot up some clone's today, going to give the Airpot's a go, and get some snap's bruvva.

Cinder's


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2011)

ah, so you joinin the 70w Club, hehehe.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Im tempted to put the auto in but is have to chop one of the pots down to size. I'd rather not really. Dwc for max output I thinks the way or maybe airpot.
> 
> No drugs in the halls?! Times have changed...
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> So what sort of box is it. n what size light u gonna use with it? when i think of you only growing one plant. i can only think of trees!. ill be slowing my role soon to ease the wife paranoia which is why im doing one big grow. maybe ill give a Donny Designed Dank-cab a try. but i think u really motivated me to do my carbon filter, i cant stand when something is next to simple to make. but the big guys and growshops charge tenfold what it cost to build.


 alreet man sorry i missed this post yesterday lookin on me phone at the thread. 

I havent sourced the box yet but i'll probably end up making one or just buying a cheap bedside chest of drawers or whatever. as for the light i'm thinking 70w this is just for fun really ballast units and bulbs for the 150w start adding cost i dont really need. yeah it'll be one plant, it'll take a bit of dialling in but looking at the weight i normally pull say i get .6 of a gram to a watt, that's an ounce and a half. 

i've been trying to figure the best way to make the filter. was thinking of 3 designs basically the can shape, the cone or maybe just KISS tech and fill a tin can full of carbon and pop a load of nail holes in one end stick the fan to the other with some sponge mesh inbetween. i might make a one of each just for something to do. how were you thinking of doing yours?


Cindyguygrower said:


> So is this the plan coming together bro. Temp set-up's are good to try new thing's, but i bet you'll be chokin to get back to you'r old root's man! It will be kool to see the Don'ster pull some new trick's out the hat though. i'll be happy when ive got something other than my re-vegging Q.Q with bud on it lol.
> Got to pot up some clone's today, going to give the Airpot's a go, and get some snap's bruvva.
> Cinder's


hey amigo, i'm already itching to get up and running again. it's killing me. i need a mate who wants to go halfers n get shown the ropes. but everyone either has done it and got caught or is doing it or has a bird who won't allow it. i need a small industrial unit hahahah i fuckin wish. 

i'm LST'ing my mothers today. need to get them out the house fairly soon. the macro shots were a bit shitty. the guys camera was incredible but its a video camera not a stills so i've got to fanny about n try n taker a snapshot or get a decent DSLR cam i think. 



DST said:


> ah, so you joinin the 70w Club, hehehe.


 i'll get me coat. 

was running through the options in my head last night and i could feasibly put the 600 with the cool hood in the box. the 120mm pc fans make just as much noise as the 60mm and move 6 fold the airflow. then i telt mesen to stop being a fuckin loon.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 9, 2011)

mornin don hows things mate...looking forward to england gettin mauled by spain on weekend lol..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2011)

alreet kev man, am kanny, working from home today. just about time for a bong and another cuppa. you good?

to be honest i'll probably not watch it. england are shite. probably put villa to score and to spain to win. i never bet on my own team losing but that bunch of overpaid wankers hahah easy money.

still never managed to find your update the other day man. lil help?


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 9, 2011)

all you have to do is press one of my sigs there will be a update on in hr or so..and as for spain get on 3-1 thats what i reckon with villa or aguero to score first for sure...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet lad! nice one for the links fella i was looking for threads on who'd done small scale grows like this. only question mark so far is the filtration, i've been looking at HEPA filters but they only filter particles for allergies. hahah you'll laugh, i nearly bought a K&N carbon air filter for a motorbike before i realise the things made of carbon fibre not lumps of fuckin charcoal......


K & N filter fook me Don!!!! you'd have all the boy racers out side ya window revin there engines wantin a race lmfao!!!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've also decided not to tell my lass
> 
> that will be the ultimate stealth test. she's like a blood hound haha
> 
> haven't started a new thread in ages. watch this space!


Naughty, naughty very fookin naughty!!!!! but i like geezer 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Im tempted to put the auto in but is have to chop one of the pots down to size. I'd rather not really. Dwc for max output I thinks the way or maybe airpot.


The 1L airpots would work a treat mate, you seen the livers i got flowerin in 1?, its finished growin up tall and is 20" and barely 12" wide so keeps them small and looks like it will yield ok unless it suddenly d's lol, so with abit of scrog would work mint i think mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2011)

hahah thats funny i was actually going to put a few bets on for 2-1 and one for 3-1. villa aguero to score should. i'llkeep toot for an update lad!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> K & N filter fook me Don!!!! you'd have all the boy racers out side ya window revin there engines wantin a race lmfao!!!!
> Naughty, naughty very fookin naughty!!!!! but i like geezer
> The 1L airpots would work a treat mate, you seen the livers i got flowerin in 1?, its finished growin up tall and is 20" and barely 12" wide so keeps them small and looks like it will yield ok unless it suddenly d's lol, so with abit of scrog would work mint i think mate.


 hhahhahaha i know man my livers cut goes from naught to on fire in 12 weeks man hahaa. she clocked my list of supplies and asked why i was designing a filter. stealth blown before i even get off the ground 

aye i'm humming and ha'ing about the dwc on such a small scale i'll be topping the res up loads, could be more than i can chew while trying to dial everything else in. i'll be scrogging it so not too worried about height or width. we'll see I havent even taken the cut yet. think it has to be a livers though. for speed and ease but i'll have to be on top of the filtration with that stinker. decisions decisions. might see about a snip of my mates PK x Livers. things unreal


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 9, 2011)

Filter

1 bathroom metal mesh trash can. 1 set of panty hose, add 
carbon and fan. you got a ghetto filter baby.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 9, 2011)

Why not go for a home made drip system with the 1L airpot RTW, the 1L airpots only take about 500ml to soak through so would only need a bucket for the res maybe mix 4 days worth or sumut and have the dripper on twice a day in flower i reckon it would kick arse mate lol
Yeh id defo go with the livers to mate, such a viny floppy bitch would be easy to train. pk x l sound mint tho


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 9, 2011)

update on now mate...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Filter
> 1 bathroom metal mesh trash can. 1 set of panty hose, add
> carbon and fan. you got a ghetto filter baby.


i was wondering about fine mesh and those bins are perfect! cheers hem  you know i roll cowboy style 


PUKKA BUD said:


> Why not go for a home made drip system with the 1L airpot RTW, the 1L airpots only take about 500ml to soak through so would only need a bucket for the res maybe mix 4 days worth or sumut and have the dripper on twice a day in flower i reckon it would kick arse mate lol
> Yeh id defo go with the livers to mate, such a viny floppy bitch would be easy to train. pk x l sound mint tho


a dripper eh. rock it aqua farm stylee. not a bad idea that. i'd have to buy the pump kit but maybe as i'm going to try dwc i could get an aquafarm n use the bits. we'll see. cheers!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 9, 2011)

nice win for me on behalf of you don ...it called gin and tonic 2.05 kenilworth lets hope it wins 20 on it...10/3


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2011)

hahaah halfers then kev  jks 

i never bet on nags. would know how to pick a good one from a bad.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 9, 2011)

*2:05 Kenilworth - Results*

10 Ran - Settled - Off Time: 09 Nov 11 14:05:28

Pos.No.StallSelectionJockeyTrainerSPTote WinTote Place1st3(




Gin And TonicCoetzee, FSnaith, J*33/10 *
(JF)--2nd2(4)




Barossa ValleyNiekerk, G VanReenen, Ri Van*33/10 *
(JF)--3rd6(1)




Royal BloodlineCormack, SKotzen, G*17/2 *-

it won...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2011)

stone the crows!!! nice earner lad


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Filter
> 
> 1 bathroom metal mesh trash can. 1 set of panty hose, add
> carbon and fan. you got a ghetto filter baby.


thx hem. ill start from here and ideas if i get any thx.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 9, 2011)

Howdy Don, you still trying to figure out how your going to fit a couple 2 oz plant's in your bedside drawer lol, i was lucky to have a little bro. who know's enough to get the job done, and could keep my clone's o.k and still flower a couple to see me through. I didnt expect it to take so long to get back to before, but i hope you have less hassle than me haha. " a warehouse or unit would work " 
So what's the mum's you'r keeping ? You must have a few Fav's you want to keep regardless! Even with having other bean's, i still made sure i kept a few.
Is that you thinking of doing your temp grow with a Livers ? I thought you said something about keeping it from the Lass


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2011)

howdy fella! 

hahah well to be honest if the stealths up to it i'm thinking i might take it to work  could be a recipe for disaster that actually. i dunno if it'll go ahead my lass was less than impressed at the plan. as we'll likely have people round to view the place. i need an office space somewhere that's not managed too well lol

i've got livers and psycho mothers and that's it mate. I'll be getting a cut to mother of the pk x livers. i think i'll replace the psycho with that. 

weird shit going down over the way from me. they've had a new roof put on it's a grey ish green colour. the roofers spraypainting it orange???!?!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> howdy fella!
> 
> 
> weird shit going down over the way from me. they've had a new roof put on it's a grey ish green colour. the roofers spraypainting it orange???!?!


they want to identify you for the helicoptors...'yes, that's him in the orange roof house."
it's time you got your move on.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> they want to identify you for the helicoptors...'yes, that's him in the orange roof house."
> it's time you got your move on.
> 
> 
> cof


Right that's me getting ghost! Lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2011)

have a super weekend dgT!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2011)

you too hun!


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 11, 2011)

Don what on tap for the weekend?

For Vets day me gal is taking me to dinner. Chilly here so I get to wear my coat,,,NICE,,,.. we don't get to do that often here.
SAturday Golf with golf and some Golf
Sunday golf with large early dinner. 
Have a great one everybody.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you for the rep Don!!! and another big thanks for the kind words!!! she vegg's so fast i have a couple more QQ's ready for flower soon!!! going for yeild on the next go!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2011)

Whats shaking Don? Have a good weekend lad.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Don what on tap for the weekend?
> For Vets day me gal is taking me to dinner. Chilly here so I get to wear my coat,,,NICE,,,.. we don't get to do that often here.
> SAturday Golf with golf and some Golf
> Sunday golf with large early dinner.
> Have a great one everybody.


hey hem lad, enjoy the golf golf golf man haha i went out for a mates brithday last night got the football tonight. england spain which i'm reckoning spain are going to slaughter us. goiong to drop off my mothers today i think. really not looking forward to not having any plants in the house. have a good one bro.


stoneyluv said:


> Thank you for the rep Don!!! and another big thanks for the kind words!!! she vegg's so fast i have a couple more QQ's ready for flower soon!!! going for yeild on the next go!!!


 welcome and deserved man! that pheno is the lower yield one man the other is a fatty bumbum, to be honest though each are both nice in different ways. glad she's stivcking around for a bit though fella! 


DST said:


> Whats shaking Don? Have a good weekend lad.
> DST


mostly me this morning. hahah naah i'm actually less rough than i was yesterday even though i drank more, mixed my drinks way more and was out till 2 in the morning. a rare occurrence for old donald these days. 


i dont want to let my babies go 

think i'll just have a smoke tonight. i've gotten one over on the god of hangovers today a third day and he might take awful vengeance.

have a good one bru!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2011)

the macro i was talking about the other day







QQ

this is the blackwater kush which i reckon is actually just SFV Kush it's lemony and pleasant but i was expecting bigger things from cali connect.







anyone checked out alphakron genetics?look pretty decent


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2011)

i've been checking out that breeders boutique seems hella legit, lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2011)

DST said:


> i've been checking out that breeders boutique seems hella legit, lol.


seems great place to get fine genetics


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice macro shots Don



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i never bet on nags. would know how to pick a good one from a bad.


Just go by the names... or jersey color, or number... or all three.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 14, 2011)

So, the rest of the weekend was quiet. Thing is im sure it would have prob. stayed o.k, but no way i could have risked it, i was lucky as it was so ....
But i'm good mate. 

cgg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Nice macro shots Don
> 
> Just go by the names... or jersey color, or number... or all three.


thanks jig! not my cam skills i'm afraid but nice none the less. wish the kush had come out brighter. 


Cindyguygrower said:


> So, the rest of the weekend was quiet. Thing is im sure it would have prob. stayed o.k, but no way i could have risked it, i was lucky as it was so ....
> But i'm good mate.
> cgg


been thinking about ya fella, it's one of those things though if you hadn't shut shop they'd have give it the big red key eh. so i'll not be the only one moving after xmas then. 

funnily enough i've been talking to the missus and she's applied for her dream course at uni in glasgow. if she gets on it. i'll be up your way this time next year  

stay safe fella.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks jig! not my cam skills i'm afraid but nice none the less. wish the kush had come out brighter.
> 
> been thinking about ya fella, it's one of those things though if you hadn't shut shop they'd have give it the big red key eh. so i'll not be the only one moving after xmas then.
> 
> ...


When and if u come up, I'm dibbs on yer gear. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

hahahahah funny you should mention that billy. i was thinking the logistics of getting it down here to toon would be a reet fanny about. 

i grow donkeys but i aint no mule


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 15, 2011)

You grow Proper so I'll get u 200 - 220 all day long in bulk and Im only 20mins away. Just going to make myself a tomato, red onion, edam cheese topped with piri piri mayo and black pepper grilled sambo. All washed down with a huge mug of strong tea. Been on the weights. Hunger strikes constantly. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

christ my usual mob would rather buy chink or 2.odd 20's of OK quality, than part with that sort of cash for decent. don't know they're born i tell ya. 

that sarnie's making me hungry. sounds like a belter. I'm on low carb high protein, if i eat any more eggs my lass is going to need a hazmat suit to get in the bed.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 15, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> You grow Proper so I'll get u 200 - 220 all day long in bulk and Im only 20mins away. Just going to make myself a tomato, red onion, edam cheese topped with piri piri mayo and black pepper grilled sambo. All washed down with a huge mug of strong tea. Been on the weights. Hunger strikes constantly. lol


About the same price around here mate. I can get 240 an oz if I go to the right person


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

My lot twist at 170 on a single ffs


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2011)

6 a gram on high end gear here for larger amounts. Not that much really, wish I could get 200-220....


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2011)

i can get 200 on the olly all day every day if i wanted but id much rather enjoy my hard work than let some stranger I dont know get as smashed as i wanna be lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2011)

naturally Mr West, but when you got enough to spare, no point being a miser, lol.



mr west said:


> i can get 200 on the olly all day every day if i wanted but id much rather enjoy my hard work than let some stranger I dont know get as smashed as i wanna be lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

i love the economics of the weed industry it's actually quite interesting or maybe i'm just a boring twat haha. 

i enjoy the fruits of my labour for sure i also enjoy the revenue from 'surplus' ..... my lass has already asked 'so are we splitting the profit from the grow when i move back in' lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 15, 2011)

Aye lass is bang same mate have to split the pot and she does fook all lol.........bless her!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

she has to put up with the mess and the para i guess. but i know if the door went through it'd all be on me. that's been the deal and will be going forward, god forbid it ever happens though.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 15, 2011)

Im more para doing it where i am now than at my own home. Billy not allowed anything in the house. Not even a bit for a joint or line


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Aye lass is bang same mate have to split the pot and she does fook all lol.........bless her!


My lady isn't even a toker and i still have to split revenue & harvest(she likes me too hook her mom up, and constantly give her deals.) but i also give out a lot of weed and get a lot of people high as fuck. i feel i'm doing a service to the people.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

best safe than sorry but i bet that's a chore. tho i guess it's probably saving you a fortune!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My lady isn't even a toker and i still have to split revenue & harvest(she likes me too hook her mom up, and constantly give her deals.) but i also give out a lot of weed and get a lot of people high as fuck. i feel i'm doing a service to the people.


haha dude mine doesn't either! it's good to help out those in need man good on you.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> she has to put up with the mess and the para i guess. but i know if the door went through it'd all be on me. that's been the deal and will be going forward, god forbid it ever happens though.


How can you be so sure? Does your lady not live with you because of the para? u know recently from my thread my lady keeps theatening to "get her own shit(house/apartment)" she's chillin wit that attitude for now. but she always brings up the point that if they come through the door she has to take the fall with me. so i tell her ill tell them its all me( lol, i dont even think that would work, but its worth a shot. she has no record, unlike me whos is pretty extensive). her taking the fall with me would probably h urt me more than me myself. cuz im always prepared for the worst.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 15, 2011)

This whole page is funny..LOL

Well my lass also has me hook her dad up for free. Hes and old WAR horse so I don't mind.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

yeah we're much the same but lady has a career to consider and that overall would bring more money than my hempire. she gets regualer CRB checks and even a caution is declared on those. 

the numbers im going down to it'd be a slap on the wrist or at worst social supply which i'm fairly sure they would let me take the wrap for. but like you say you never know. this is why I made her put herself down as living at her mothers. just me on the council list etc. besides if they tried to prove proceeds of crime they couldn't as nothing has ever gone through her accounts.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2011)

Our women are soldiers. Lol cuz i know it ain't easy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

HAHAHA i hear that, i dont know why but men are predisposed with a more 'fuck it, i'll take the risk' attitude


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 15, 2011)

Nothing like easy money. Thats a mans mentality.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

haha path of least resistance eh


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2011)

I got 999 likes. whoever get the thousand gets a prize.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 15, 2011)

hahahah i like beans!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2011)

I liked something once by accident. Thankfully you can unlike shit!


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 16, 2011)

Stupid things keep me up at night!!!!! So whats the girls dream course?


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2011)

DST Likes this post......


Don Gin and Ton said:


> I liked something once by accident. Thankfully you can unlike shit!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2011)

she's a brain billy. she's wanting to do A cancer research phd. she works for the nhs in the transplant department testing blood and chopping up bits of spleen n stuff.


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2011)

Good luck to her then, here's hoping she is able to follow that dream.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2011)

aye mate the fella doing the course has been working on away to treat the cells without the horrible affects of present treatments it's a worthy cause for sure. quite how i landed a beauty with a brain is anyones guess mind.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 16, 2011)

My girls a social worker. Im her biggest case. Chalk and cheese, they say oppisites attract


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2011)

hahaha only in scotland 

here billy the more i hear you talk bout prices up your way the more i think we should work together. i'll have to get moved an grow it fog like haha


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2011)

my best mate is a social worker too lmao. She likes her pipe lol. Shhhhh


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye mate the fella doing the course has been working on away to treat the cells without the horrible affects of present treatments it's a worthy cause for sure. quite how i landed a beauty with a brain is anyones guess mind.


when me and my girl met 4 years ago. she got me a job after only being friends for two months "i know its weird, but she didn't want me selling crack. so i go to the interview and the manager ask if i was her bf, i told her no. she said "oh, i wouldnt think so".. even after we gott ogether she used say things like " you know how lucky you are, she could have anybody she wants" .. fuck that old manager, we're almost 5 years in now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> My girls a social worker. Im her biggest case. Chalk and cheese, they say oppisites attract


same here billy.


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2011)

some women like a challenge


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> when me and my girl met 4 years ago. she got me a job after only being friends for two months "i know its weird, but she didn't want me selling crack. so i go to the interview and the manager ask if i was her bf, i told her no. she said "oh, i wouldnt think so".. even after we gott ogether she used say things like " you know how lucky you are, she could have anybody she wants" .. fuck that old manager, we're almost 5 years in now.


some people say the nicest things eh. what a tosser. obv wants in your missus T watch that old [email protected]


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> some women like a challenge


 yeah like maybe LGP...LOL.. joking..


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2011)

im not challenging much lol, "not many benny" I hear ya say


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 16, 2011)

Morning, well just about haha, just about to wake the gang and it'll be full-on for next few hours lol. I see Shishka has returned  You heard owt ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2011)

Morning mate

Shishka has returned?1? Lost me there fella?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2011)

Took me a while shiska, lad doing some breeding I mind on now aye. Think he mighta done a stretch.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 17, 2011)

new update don on klast page but one mate ...seed list aswell


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 22, 2011)

Howdy Cowboy, You in your scratcher with man flu or what ? Need to keep well wrapped up these way's man ! 

catch you Ron mate.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2011)

Everything Good Don?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 22, 2011)

So i thought i'd let you know ITS A SHE lol. The Long awaited Lone Ranger Cheesequake x A.K 48 has just shown her bit's and getting moved into a bigger house tomorow 


Hope your good man


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2011)

whats gan'in doon in the Toun??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Howdy Cowboy, You in your scratcher with man flu or what ? Need to keep well wrapped up these way's man !
> catch you Ron mate.


 alreet man. naah man just been busy busy busy with graft. been a bit antisocial of late. no particular reason just a bit jaded with certain things. it'll pass. probably just the change in the season.

hope ya good fella.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Everything Good Don?


 yeah man just ticking along. missing my grow like. yaself?


Cindyguygrower said:


> So i thought i'd let you know ITS A SHE lol. The Long awaited Lone Ranger Cheesequake x A.K 48 has just shown her bit's and getting moved into a bigger house tomorow
> 
> Hope your good man


hey hey coming up rosey eh lad. looks a stout one. 


DST said:


> whats gan'in doon in the Toun??


 same old ish man. 

me n the lady went to a lumiere festival in durham on sunday. loads of bonkers stuff lit up in the city. they'd made a huge snow globe round a statue which was kanny impressive.

[youtube]Fg57IVjggS4[/youtube]


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 23, 2011)

Don, glad to see ya. I have been doing a lot of research on the EU of Late, whats your opinion of UKIP, Nigel Farage. BTW this question is for all of you that live in the UK/EU


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2011)

hahaha well Hemlock, i'm fairly right wing. they have some great policies but struggle to shrug off the racist image that comes with saying we want nothing to do with your countries... lol

my father actually put himself forward as his local MP for UKIP did quite well but didn't get a seat. probably for the best for all concerned really his blood pressure doesn't need the aggro.

that Nigel Farage is a decent bloke, not one of these MP's that are so far removed from the common society that they are totally clueless. tho he did tarnish his rep a bit by having a pop at the european council president, said he looked like a low grade bank clerk and had all the charisma of a damp rag. 

it's hardly the way to get changes made really.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha well Hemlock, i'm fairly right wing. they have some great policies but struggle to shrug off the racist image that comes with saying we want nothing to do with your countries... lol
> 
> my father actually put himself forward as his local MP for UKIP did quite well but didn't get a seat. probably for the best for all concerned really his blood pressure doesn't need the aggro.
> 
> ...


 Well Don well put Sir.
However, at this stage isn't it time for a good dose of reality for those in charge at the EU, really, they aren't elected by anyone, I don't get that,,,. I mean not allowing Member states to have general elections, that seems a bit overbearing. Not allowing the UK to have a vote on whether or the the people want to be in the EU, seems a bit nuts to me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2011)

man don't get me started. when you dig a little deeper you realise that the treaty is self amending and they don't even need to put it to a vote they can jut change law as they damn well please. that just aint cricket old chap. that's not even fucking rounders. 

we were back doored into it by the old labour gov. no referendum. nothing. commonwealth trading i'm all for it's globally good business. britain having to give massive portions of our industry over to EU doesn't make sense why should those jobs go to overseas? the royal mail's most profitable section, (business post) we were forced to let germany take over. it boils my piss.

why should we kick back to the EU the lions share just to watch the countries in it piss their money up the wall like greece and the other PIGS countries. 

i'm going to need a cuppa and a bong pronto


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 23, 2011)

get that bong quick man!!! it's only wednesday!! way to early to get fired up on the bull crappy politics!!! I fully understand where you are coming from though, and you have every bit of a valid point.... now smoke it up mate!


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man don't get me started. when you dig a little deeper you realise that the treaty is self amending and they don't even need to put it to a vote they can jut change law as they damn well please. that just aint cricket old chap. that's not even fucking rounders.
> 
> we were back doored into it by the old labour gov. no referendum. nothing. commonwealth trading i'm all for it's globally good business. britain having to give massive portions of our industry over to EU doesn't make sense why should those jobs go to overseas? the royal mail's most profitable section, (business post) we were forced to let germany take over. it boils my piss.
> 
> ...


 I agree with ya Don. I don't understand wtf good the EU has done for any country?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 23, 2011)

Alrighty Fella', Another few pint's in afternoon and wake on couch ! Just thought i'd see who's lurking and have a quiet Doob while all's asleep. ( No wanting the neighbour smelling nout )
" Not Even Rounder's haha " Quote of the Day !

Later Bro


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone really who has the desire to be a politician should be banned from being one in my opinion. It should be the voice of the public who choose. Someone who has lived life. Someone who has been on his arse(by that I dont mean down to their last 10k mummy and daddy left them in their trust fund) Someone you can TRUST! Big changes are needed in this world, but it aint going to happen in my lifetime. Hippy rant over. lol


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2011)

Funny, I was chatting about this with my old man. Basically Germany lost the war....we all know that. Then the EEC (European Economic Community) was created (befroe the EU). This was to create a common trading ground for people. However we are now in a situation were the countries who manufacture things (Germany) are slowly but surely removing all the strength from the other countries. No we do not all want to be Germans, people fought and died for their own identity.

I'll tell you anther thing, the only country that seems to adhere to EU laws is the fukkin UK. All these Shengen countries seem to do is basically what they want. Basic example, you walk into a store in the UK and buy a sandwich. No one will touch your sandwich and touch money without putting gloves on first. In Holland they don't give a monkeys, they will also sell you shit that is sitting in windows all day long, which is illegal in the UK to sell any food that is on display in a window.

There is a 183 day memeber tax ruling, whereby you can work in any member state for 6 months without paying taxes. However, in most EU countries they will take your salary tax from day 1, and when you leave in 6 months will then ask you to claim it back!!! So much for the 183 day member ruling.

I believe the richer people of Greece are to blame for the state their country is in. Everyone dodges taxes there so obviously the system they run is not working CHANGE IT!!!!! Don't just change the people who run the system. In Italy the Mafia and the Church control everything. How on earth can a government let the country go to rack and ruin meanwhile the Catholic church and the Mafia are 2 of the most powerful organisations in the world....eh!?!?!?!?

Ah well, I could go on but I'll finish my weetabix instead, lol....

Howdy Don, you ok lad?


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 24, 2011)

nice post dst...rep given...well deserved..mornin don...


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 24, 2011)

Are we watching the end of the Euro? The German bonds sale went really bad yesterday? I don't think investors want Euro debt. Good Job on the UK keeping the pound it will be what saves the Empire! 
As Winnie would have said to the EU commision, you do your worst and we'll do our best..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2011)

i could jaw on about on the topics mentioned but it'll only make me angry. 

aye i'm fine fella. just a bit fucked off with certain people in the real world. nothing drastic just annoying. 

I've decided i'm sacking off work today gaffer was fine with it so i'm going to chill and make some honey oil with some nicely cured smelly cherry. 

laters peeps

morning kev


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 24, 2011)

mornin don hows things...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2011)

kanny, i'm just off to get the ingredients for a ruby murray for the night. kind of torn between a spicy massalla or thai green. totally different, third choice i'm thinking of just cheating with a pataks haha. not my usual style...


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 24, 2011)

cant beat pataks for cheating hahaha...

on another note what do you think of a cross between armeggedon x sirrus x critivcla plus..ive called it critical arms


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2011)

decided not too. ive got all the spice so fuck it i'm even using a real coconut.

to be honest man, i've never heard of sirius skunk. i thought armageddon was over hyped and too pricey but thats doggies nuts for ya. adding critical to it i think you'll have a job trying to find the right balance in the offspring. not to say it probably wont go well though fella.

good luck


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 24, 2011)

i already have have a look at last post in my thread mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2011)

hahaha well fair one man. i've wondered about putting something weighty into the strains ive done but decided against it. 

if you can get the balance of quality to quantity your onto a golden ticket man.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha well fair one man. i've wondered about putting something weighty into the strains ive done but decided against it.
> 
> if you can get the balance of quality to quantity your onto a golden ticket man.


Ive been thinking the same thing. maybe i was going to try romulan x lush f4, and see how that goes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2011)

I had the word from cof that the rom was good to add a stone to a cross but the flavour lacked a bit. your lush should fettle that though


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2011)

Well so far through F1-F2 the lush was almost flavorless/scentless. The third generation has developed some interesting smells that i never had from the others. 4 pheno's ive identified, i'm going to cross the phenos in as many ways as possible to find the best parent for the f4's 
hopefully they will pack the smell with the kick in the ass smoke i love so much. i want to make sure they a stable or close to it before i start trying to increase the yield.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 26, 2011)

Aye-Up, How's trick's Donny Boy ! I just read the last few post's there about getting something with weight and still DANK Solid Bud's. 
Its exactly what ive been looking around for, It seems the GHS is one of there better strain's, but it also give's off good numbers and still really tasty hard Bud. Dont thing it would last in a Dispensary, but im going to give it a go just to see haha 
I was checking out some of the stuff on Underground Originals and theve got some good seed's, all the best are out of stock including the ' Smelly Berry '. Did you get a chance to grow them ? Pricey eh Gadgie !

Anyway's I'll See you at the Ranch

Later's
p. did it finnish 1-1 for the too yest. ? Sitting good for Europe man ! lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 27, 2011)

good game yesterday by your lads mate 1-1 well deserved...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Well so far through F1-F2 the lush was almost flavorless/scentless. The third generation has developed some interesting smells that i never had from the others. 4 pheno's ive identified, i'm going to cross the phenos in as many ways as possible to find the best parent for the f4's
> hopefully they will pack the smell with the kick in the ass smoke i love so much. i want to make sure they a stable or close to it before i start trying to increase the yield.


 your doing it right fella, working one strains at a time is deffo the better way to do it imo. you've been getting pretty great results out so far, and the yield hasnt looked shabby!? does it need more? up to you of course but as they say if it aint broke....



Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye-Up, How's trick's Donny Boy ! I just read the last few post's there about getting something with weight and still DANK Solid Bud's.
> Its exactly what ive been looking around for, It seems the GHS is one of there better strain's, but it also give's off good numbers and still really tasty hard Bud. Dont thing it would last in a Dispensary, but im going to give it a go just to see haha
> I was checking out some of the stuff on Underground Originals and theve got some good seed's, all the best are out of stock including the ' Smelly Berry '. Did you get a chance to grow them ? Pricey eh Gadgie !
> Anyway's I'll See you at the Ranch
> ...


 alreet man aye i spied that ghs cheese shot a while back looked like plenty of weight but if it doesnt have the dunt of the cheese ?! whose to say without tasting it eh.
aye underground originals i wanted a try of the ooldtimes one but ended up with smelly berry, I've started two of them but not even sexed them and i took them up the road to my mates while i move. going to sdee how well they do if i do get a male i'll probably run it back through the livers for good measure haha aye they were pricey, but if you want a couple just shout lad.

couldnt believe the football my nerves were shot to hell. tim krul is a legend but all the lads had a cracking game. simpson off the line clearance. man u looked like they could be taken and we pushed them. they got a lucky goal we got a decision go for us for a change even though it was deffo not a penner. it was class seeing fergie do his nut though. at one point you could see spit coming out the corner of his gob . proper foaming he was. 


kevin murphy said:


> good game yesterday by your lads mate 1-1 well deserved...


 aye i have to say they were both equal on the day. if one side had put a late goal in ( like man u did hahaha) it would have been unfair to the other team. 

i hope vidic gets an elbow in his horrible mug. dirty player that fecker. 

i'm still rough from friday today. it's nee good i tell ya.

was out fom 2pm nee scran few lines and all was fine. toot wore off and i wasn't fine anymore. left the pub at about midnight then have a complete blank till yesterday morning. after several phone calls from concerned friends i've pieced most of it together.

i walked home but somehow walked the wrong way into scotswood. probably the roughest part of toon west. my lass said she phoned and i couldnt tell her where i was i asked a random lad who told me he wanted money to tell me where i was. i obviously told him to get to fuck. then realised there was a fucking gang of the scrotes up the road. 

told my lass i had to ring off incase i had to get lively then the battery died. luckily i didnt end up getting battered. 

my lass got her brother to drive her over from the other side of toon looking for me at 2am. periodically heading back to mine to see if i'd arrived. she came back at 4 and saw the door wide open and my shoes on the doorstep. me passed out at the top of the stair.

she was supposed to be out trying on bridesmades dresses with her mates saturday morning.....

i am not flavour of the month. and i'm fucking black and blue just to top it off.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 27, 2011)

lol don mate bead reffing decision but 1-1 is ok for us for now...as for the dresses i bet u not the flavoutr of the month bit of grovelling to do i think bit of don charm u be rite lol..


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2011)

Lmfao donny mate classic tale from the alcoholics diary lol. I aint had black outs since i stopped binging.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lol don mate bead reffing decision but 1-1 is ok for us for now...as for the dresses i bet u not the flavoutr of the month bit of grovelling to do i think bit of don charm u be rite lol..


 man the ref and the linesman had a bad day all round. fouls off the ball by vidic. the ref accurately called the corner the linesman who had a better view said penner. booking ben arfa for what exactly? still a belter result. the mrs is speaking to me, just. 


mr west said:


> Lmfao donny mate classic tale from the alcoholics diary lol. I aint had black outs since i stopped binging.


 aye i shouldnt be getting like that but in all honesty i was fine and coherent till i stepped out the pub. drunk aye but not that bad.

ive pulled all the muscles in me legs and arse from walking what must have been about 10 miles. the daft thing is i woke up with 30 bar in my pocket. why the fuck i didnt get a bus or taxi i've no idea.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 27, 2011)

Going walkabout Donboy eh!! Sure someone wasny playing funny buggers and put a wee roofie in your drink? Especially if you were on the posh. Make a mental note to self, Always keep an emergency gram to pull the head together if one finds hes lost it. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 27, 2011)

Mornin donny hows it crackin lad?.........................


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2011)

Glad to hear you made it home okay though Don. I think the worse part of these exercises in dealing with the mrs, lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 27, 2011)

R.I.P.Gary Speed
Can hardly believe it myself man! Was he no on MOTD last week commentating on the Swansea v Man U Game ? Tragic Eh Pal.

P.S Home Sweet Home .........Again lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 27, 2011)

hear hear cinders.......speed was a legend, us blades luv him, always thought he was mint myself.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Going walkabout Donboy eh!! Sure someone wasny playing funny buggers and put a wee roofie in your drink? Especially if you were on the posh. Make a mental note to self, Always keep an emergency gram to pull the head together if one finds hes lost it. lol


 it's possible but i know my mates wouldn't A they'd not waste drugs like that and B they know id find out and pagger them. could have been anyone though really there must have been 300 folk in that bar. never mind live n learn... ish. 


PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin donny hows it crackin lad?.........................


 rough as a fuckin badgers arse still and to top it i've got man flu coming on i can feel it. bit gutted about speedo too. you good?


DST said:


> Glad to hear you made it home okay though Don. I think the worse part of these exercises in dealing with the mrs, lol.


 oh mate. i my knees were'nt alrerdy black n blue they would be from the grovelling ive been doing.


Cindyguygrower said:


> R.I.P.Gary Speed
> Can hardly believe it myself man! Was he no on MOTD last week commentating on the Swansea v Man U Game ? Tragic Eh Pal.
> P.S Home Sweet Home .........Again lol


aye total shock really. you had to be a cracking player to get a shiney eh







PUKKA BUD said:


> hear hear cinders.......speed was a legend, us blades luv him, always thought he was mint myself.


i dont want to speculate but he had it all it seems so out the blue. maybe there was something we all didnt know about. but maybe not depression is an ugly beast to burden.


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

Flu seems to be going around, got a dose mesen the noo. Must of missed the Gary Speed thing....did he take his own life?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

Aye its no wonder I've got cold after fridays debacle. Just getting to graft for the inevitable mockery...

Aye speed Hung himself mate.  papers are all sadness today not a single lighthearted story.


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank god I shy away fae the papers....That is def a bad one though, very hard to comprehend what someone who is depressed will do. Very sad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

mental health is so different in everyone really. seems to be that a lot of famous stars who have achieved so much and seem on top of the world are so depressed. i'll never fathom it. 

it's like eating disorders. i know quite a few people who have a problem and i just can't understand it. it's like a massive cry for help and attention but it's pointless pandering to it. the only person who can effect a change in them is themselves. 

well i arrived at work and thankfully my bag and honey oil is still there with my lasses camera. thought i'd taken it out and lost it. massive relief...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 28, 2011)

Money means nothing. If your depressed your depressed simple as that. You could be the richest man alive but all it takes is something like a broken heart to end it all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

yeah mate i hear that but he seemed to be rich in life not £. got to feel for his kids n wife though. the media vultures camped outside their door. no fucking decency or shame.


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

You just don't know eh, may be his wife was leaving him, may be there is something else...does he have massive gambling debts, all sorts of things could be behind the scenes. 

Whatever, people should not be taking their own lives, it's really quite a selfish act imo. I mean, what the fuk was the guy thinking, 2 sodding kids left behind, some poor unfortunates don't get the bloody choice and die because of physical illnesses....sorry, it's just such a bloody waste and makes me really angry.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

likewise mate it's just selfish. but like you say you just don't know what was going on maybe they were about to break an affair story in the daily arse rags. i doubt we'll ever know.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

christ i miss my grow.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 28, 2011)

get another up and running mate when u can pal..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ i miss my grow.


i have a feeling it won't be long. do u see a day when u would actually stop growing? just completely.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> get another up and running mate when u can pal..


 hahah if it were at all possible believe me i'd be growing.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i have a feeling it won't be long. do u see a day when u would actually stop growing? just completely.


 beginning of feb i reckon. i want to be moved house end of jan. 

there's no way i'd ever stop. smoking maybe growing no way. even my mother said to one of her friends we were visiting in hospital the other day, it's a shame but the only thing he's really good at is growing weed. i kinda felt bad but in the same breath it's the truth.i'm a good all rounder at most things but weed is definitely my forte.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2011)

Haha, your like the older,white,English version of me. My lady always ask how i could conside stopping smoking, but could never see myself growing. It's a hobby that ive come to love.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 28, 2011)

Im with you lads, growin as got to be the best hobby ive ever done an probs will ever do!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

hahaha i'm just imagining a latin version of me..... donaldinho gin an tonio. i've got the loc's for it but that's bout it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im with you lads, growin as got to be the best hobby ive ever done an probs will ever do!


hobby i hope i can make a career of really man. when your work feels like fun you've really made it imho


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2011)

how tricks donnie lad?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

hey Doc,just who i need to see. i've got manflu! it must be nearly xmas.... other than being a degenerate alcoholic the weekend gone i'm good pet, thanks.

hows yourself!?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2011)

hey ginsters. sorry to hear you are ill. lol..manflu?that sounds hairy. .i hope you get better soon.
weekends always go by too fast for me too. i have been so busy with my gardening and still trying to get the waterfarm tent all dialed in . finally got my filter up and things are dialed in pretty good now. im hoping for some girls. 
what are your plans for seed selection in you DWC?
im listening to the new megadeth .. thirteen..you likey?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

hahahah ginsters?!?!?!  i'm not a fuckin pasty ya know pffft..... 

manflu isn't at the fatal stage yet. just reaching the annoying cough and splutter but not enough to be off work stage  

hope you get some nice ladies for your farm. i'm sure you will  into the DWC i'm thinking i'm going to do a DOG KUSH, probably a PK x Livers, newly dubbed the 'two toke killer' and as for the others i hadn't quite decided. could do with something weighty. ive got beans coming out my arse, there's more beans in the fridge than anything else. i've got a REAL HANKERING FOR A NICE SATIVA. OOPS caps. think i'll try n germ some panama x livers just for shits n giggles.

megadeth arent really my cuppa sorry. not really a metal fan though i do like a bit of acdc now n then and a few other old timey metal bands lol. 

got friends big into the hardcore scene but like i say to them if i wanted to hear someone shout for an hour straight i'd just piss my lass off. 

http://youtu.be/be20Igd8pPE


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2011)

yeah, that new megadeth album sux. that video is pretty insane. i always wondered about your name. who are those three people? i always figured you were don, but whos gin and ton? maybe it doesnt really mean anything. i just thought it did. 
ive been finding seeds in one of my super lemon haze harvested jars.. now thats a really hard hitting sativa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

whats in a name eh lol. i'm named after moses' brother. 

the tag comes from a mish mash of nick names my lass gave me. i woo'ed her like the famous lover don juan  and well i love my gin.... 

i hear great things about SLH was thinking about gettin the fingerez cut for the dwc. the vid is my friends band. if thats what you can call it. like i say not my ting


diggin the new avvy mind doc!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2011)

high don juan. your friends band is really kewl. the dwc set up sounds totally wicked. You are going to be up your arse in a field of huge colas. can you handle it mate? and all those funky strains..wow.. panama times livers sounds sick! i love my cc livers. i will be hitting it hard here soon. the fingerez clone sounds like a winner. A pk times livers. is that pineapple kush times livers? yummy. anyway you garden this its going to be amazing.i am really looking foward to you doing the dwc. thank for the compliment on my afro kitty cat ..going to go do some lines and hit the dance floor.lol..meow.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 29, 2011)

Somehow Ive managed to catch "the manflu" from your thread.........No work for me today. Ive got 6g of blue cheese that is supposed to be for my m8, FIFA 12(which Ive not played yet) sounds a good shout. Its pissing down, wind is blowing in all directions. Mmmmm.....sorry m8 I couldn't get any weed but do u mind popping up with some nice juice and crisps, chocolate more crisps and some nice juice. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> high don juan. your friends band is really kewl. the dwc set up sounds totally wicked. You are going to be up your arse in a field of huge colas. can you handle it mate? and all those funky strains..wow.. panama times livers sounds sick! i love my cc livers. i will be hitting it hard here soon. the fingerez clone sounds like a winner. A pk times livers. is that pineapple kush times livers? yummy. anyway you garden this its going to be amazing.i am really looking foward to you doing the dwc. thank for the compliment on my afro kitty cat ..going to go do some lines and hit the dance floor.lol..meow.


yeah the band is pretty nuts to be honest. they did a charity battle of the bands a few years back loads of really reputable metal bands entered with serious covers. they got up and did a spice girls song in wigs and dresses in the same style and won. everyone was so pissed off but it was funny as fook. 

can i handle being up to my arse in colas?!?!? hmmm let me think eh  too funny. the pk x livers is actually psycho killer x livers, stuffs a write off smoke. wake and wait... er what?...... 

i don't know cats these days. platform shoes and a nose bag full of go faster..... youth of today...



supersillybilly said:


> Somehow Ive managed to catch "the manflu" from your thread.........No work for me today. Ive got 6g of blue cheese that is supposed to be for my m8, FIFA 12(which Ive not played yet) sounds a good shout. Its pissing down, wind is blowing in all directions. Mmmmm.....sorry m8 I couldn't get any weed but do u mind popping up with some nice juice and crisps, chocolate more crisps and some nice juice. lol


aye fella my chests rattling like a machine gun today. tempted to stop off myself but ive got too much to do. going to do my emails from home and head in at lunch time. 

i'm nee good with the football games. well io used to be a demon at sensi soccer on the amiga like but that doesnt count... i dunno it just seems fuckin silly to me why sit in your chair and play something you could go out in the street n do? brian lara cricket and tiger woods golf, do me a favour. 

i'm more your call of duty shooter gamer. though i didnt bother getting it last month. too busy to have a time sink like that before xmas.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2011)

well it might be that i'm not moving house!?!? going to speak with the landlord and maybe get some home improvements done. going to mull it over with the boss for a bit but if we're not moving the grow is back on january 1st muahwhahahahahaaaaaaa.


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

He's in, he's out, he's shaking all about.....make sure you get home improvements done before starting the grow, you don't want to put yourself through the stress of workmen coming in and you having to jailbait yourself up....just saying like, lol.....we all knoe about Gasmen, workies, and the like.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 29, 2011)

DST said:


> He's in, he's out, he's shaking all about.....make sure you get home improvements done before starting the grow, you don't want to put yourself through the stress of workmen coming in and you having to jailbait yourself up....just saying like, lol.....we all knoe about Gasmen, workies, and the like.


...and tell them you want it done yesterday, at the latest. After all, it's keeping you from your therapy.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2011)

hahaha too right lads i've been really down of late and i know the main reason! my grow is missing in my life. i know i shouldnt let that get to me but it does nevertheless...

aye on with the repairs and on with the grow. i don't want to get too ahead of myself. the mrs wants the place back to the way it was when i moved in. as you can imagine it's become somewhat a bachelor pad of late....

i need her influence. keep me on the straight and narrow. it was funny on sunday we were watching hobsons choice, the similarities between me and hobson were as staggering as he and I are...

[youtube]DIyN0MsQnkU[/youtube]

we could be twins


----------



## einsteinus (Nov 29, 2011)

Go with soil while there is still time......


spindoktor said:


> I dont know if i am in the right blog here, but i've got 4 week to two week old plants in a DWC system. The leaves look healthy but the stems seem REALLY weak like they can't even hold up the leaves. What am i doing wrong!!! I used only water for the first week than i added 1/4 the recommended nutrient additive to the water. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2011)

ah bless ya man but that post is probably a couple years old, spindoktor is long gone man.

welcome anyway!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 30, 2011)

Howdy Partner ! So its not just me that get's all fussed when there's nothing growing on ! Even when ive not had weed to smoke, it still make's the diff. when you have a garden coming ready next door eh! I know im feeling better now, and know you'll be feeling better come Jan. mucker


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2011)

its amazing just having it there to look at is just as theraputic as a fatty boombatty jazz fag in your chops eh. 

if we do decide to stop i think i'll get the use of the loft which is ideal space for it to go. will need a bit more insulating like but i'm not counting chucks yet...

hope ya good cinders


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 30, 2011)

*fatty boombatty jazz fag in your chops eh.

LMBO laughing my balls off..LOL
*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2011)

Haha, see i told it won't be too long. it's god's will for us to do this, maybe???lol great news tho, and the best thing is you have a month to plan it out this time. theres always room for tweaking in our hobby.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2011)

hahah man i've already mapped out what would need doing if i can use the loft space! i could put the big tent in there it's huge! 

it may be gods will but its deffo mine!


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuck big tents m8. Too expensive and a nightmare if u mis calcualte space. Build a room, much cheaper and less hassel. Trust me, if there is anything Ive learned in my 3 short years, this is it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2011)

no thanks man. that's the difference between getting a slap on the wrist and having a farm.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2011)

lmfao, huh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2011)

a tent you can pass off as social supply, a room full with multiple lights n what not looks like a farm, which puts you into 'proper dealing' territory as far as the law are concerned anyway.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> a tent you can pass off as social supply, a room full with multiple lights n what not looks like a farm, which puts you into 'proper dealing' territory as far as the law are concerned anyway.


And also in my case i rent now so i can't modify shit. plus i'm lazy when it comes to DIY. i like my tent and you should know why as many times as ive had to take it down and my my grow room look like "no-room" haha.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 30, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> a tent you can pass off as social supply, a room full with multiple lights n what not looks like a farm, which puts you into 'proper dealing' territory as far as the law are concerned anyway.


Just don't get caught. lol U can build your room to any size u want though. Way cheaper. I don't reckon the judge will give a fuck if your growing 10 plants in a room or a tent. But hey, whatever makes u sleep at night. lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2011)

Just 10 plants? lol i cant see that for don lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2011)

That's the problem with sentencing policy relating to cultivation, it's a fuk up and totally unclear.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 30, 2011)

DST said:


> That's the problem with sentencing policy relating to cultivation, it's a fuk up and totally unclear.


 Tell me about it. In my state, In for penny in for pound!


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Just 10 plants? lol i cant see that for don lol.


First number that came into my head. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 30, 2011)

DST said:


> That's the problem with sentencing policy relating to cultivation, it's a fuk up and totally unclear.


Just your luck on the day I think. U hear some many variations on the evil weed cultivators sentencing.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2011)

In Scotland it all depends on the PF. First PF that dealt with my cultivation bust in Scotia wanted to go the full hog, my lawyer just put an appeal in to a different PF who dropped the charges providing I pled guilty on possession. Helps to have a good lawyer who knows his shit!



supersillybilly said:


> Just your luck on the day I think. U hear some many variations on the evil weed cultivators sentencing.


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 1, 2011)

DST said:


> In Scotland it all depends on the PF. First PF that dealt with my cultivation bust in Scotia wanted to go the full hog, my lawyer just put an appeal in to a different PF who dropped the charges providing I pled guilty on possession. Helps to have a good lawyer who knows his shit!


Good Morning my funny talking, east coast friend. To be honest, as long as your not selling score bags from your door and you keep your grow on the QT and not brag about it, the chances are the 50 are never going to be on you. The people u need to watch round my parts now are the tea leafs. My made had 80 on the go last year just ready for the chop. Went to do the deed.......GONE. He reckons they had been watching him for a few weeks. Moral of the story is, dont tell anyone what your doing who is out your circle of trust. A guy I do a bit with and have done for years tells me nada. Next thing I get a phone call from him and he says, "Ive got 50oz here, u wanna get someone to graft it".


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2011)

Morning to you ya sing a song a longa talker, lol.

Aye, keep it on the under Bill, bestest way.


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 1, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning to you ya sing a song a longa talker, lol.
> 
> Aye, keep it on the under Bill, bestest way.


If you dont mind me asking, how did u get nabbed back here???? (I love these stories)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> And also in my case i rent now so i can't modify shit. plus i'm lazy when it comes to DIY. i like my tent and you should know why as many times as ive had to take it down and my my grow room look like "no-room" haha.


 likewise i shouldn't have changed stuff but a little hear n there it's fine. i like using a tent for the ease of keeping the environment stable which you can do in a room but it's a lot less stealthy imo. i can open the window in my grow room when it's hot and the smell doesn't escape. 


supersillybilly said:


> Just don't get caught. lol U can build your room to any size u want though. Way cheaper. I don't reckon the judge will give a fuck if your growing 10 plants in a room or a tent. But hey, whatever makes u sleep at night. lol


 more to the point billy it's what my lass can deal with para wise mate. i could have Epping forest in the next room and sleep like a bairn. she'd be unpluggin lights at the first sigtn the pork chopper was out 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Just 10 plants? lol i cant see that for don lol.


 well your going to. i don't need to grow big anymore so i'm not. that's what gets most people caught in this game being greedy or sloppy, security wise. 


DST said:


> That's the problem with sentencing policy relating to cultivation, it's a fuk up and totally unclear.


 i think it works oth ways though. if the rozzers said, right everyone with 5 or less plants gets a caution every man would be at it. keeping it down to the individual case allows them to make examples of unfortunate sods.


Hemlock said:


> Tell me about it. In my state, In for penny in for pound!


 hung for a lamb as a sheep eh hem!


supersillybilly said:


> Just your luck on the day I think. U hear some many variations on the evil weed cultivators sentencing.


 aye true, my pal got lifted with 50 plants and got social supply and community blowback. but it could easily have been 6 months nick.


supersillybilly said:


> Good Morning my funny talking, east coast friend. To be honest, as long as your not selling score bags from your door and you keep your grow on the QT and not brag about it, the chances are the 50 are never going to be on you. The people u need to watch round my parts now are the tea leafs. My made had 80 on the go last year just ready for the chop. Went to do the deed.......GONE. He reckons they had been watching him for a few weeks. Moral of the story is, dont tell anyone what your doing who is out your circle of trust. A guy I do a bit with and have done for years tells me nada. Next thing I get a phone call from him and he says, "Ive got 50oz here, u wanna get someone to graft it".


 too rights billy, beware the young firm. they don't give a fuck who you are who your in with and the repercussions it's whos got the bigger machete on the day.


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 1, 2011)

Community blowback. lol The m8 that got robbed was one of the young team. Well younger than me.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2011)

they don't give a monkeys man. it's just radgies wanting their name to ring out. might as well paint a bullseye on your back in the toon it's too small to hide or get away with taxing.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2011)

Well theres the thing, even avoiding selling from your door, there are still the odd occassions that the old bill are sniffing around your house. BAck in the 90's there was a guy called Willie Lyle from the Eastend of Glasgow, and Willie got the malky right outside my close door in broad daylight. Well the ensuing police investigation brought loads of busts to Parkhead as the coppers went round exercising their right to take advantage of the overtime that a murder enquiry brings. I even heard one of the fuckers saying that as they trashed my already trashy looking flat. They found my grow set up but then it was ultra para time and clones were not kept at my gaff, so subsequently when the tossers came round there were no plants under the light (what a result!) So I got done with about an oz of weed and hash, along with various other things they could think of to make me look like some sort of major mover and shaker. They even said that to me in the interview room as I again said "No comment". I just laughed, they honestly thought some guy who had just left University and was working for a major insurance company to be some sort of mover and shaker in the world of the Eastend drug lords, too fukkin funny. As I said, my brief done the biz and got me off with a 175 quid fine, and that was only because I had previous possession charges. He said the PF would have just dropped it if I hjadn't had the previous....so I was a happy camper. Then the feds sent me a letter saying I could go back and pick up my grow equipment, lmao. I never did though. The whole way through the interview I was saying that I was growing corriander, lol. They were not chuffed at all. Wish I had the script from that interview.




supersillybilly said:


> If you dont mind me asking, how did u get nabbed back here???? (I love these stories)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they don't give a monkeys man. it's just radgies wanting their name to ring out. might as well paint a bullseye on your back in the toon it's too small to hide or get away with taxing.


Lol @ D, about cutting down on plant count. it's so hard to stay under. are you going to grow big tree's or will you be perpetual again? with my veg and my flower tent i hover around 30-50 plants at a time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm going to try and keep to 10 plants or there abouts. big trees DWC and perpetual. probably do either 3 in and out every 3 weeks. 

i was running at about 50 previously. deffo over 'personal use' lmao


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 1, 2011)

50 plants lmao u might getaway with percy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2011)

social supply at best....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2011)

need some budprOn donnie baby? heres some from the docs crib


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2011)

Not jealous in the least   


Looks lush doc!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2011)

smile and say CHEESE!


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

Kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2011)

just chiv me up and season with sea salt.

lekker kaaas.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

Choppin some livers today me thinks.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2011)

you can do one as well then. 

humpffffft.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2011)

booked up to see elton john play in june this morning. been singing dont go breaking my heart with the lass. ( me doing the kiki dee bit obv ). tried to get florence and the vending machine yesterday but they'd all sold out. fucking loads on viagogo for double the price. boils my piss


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

hehe...
http://www.konbini.com/i-was-there-smoking


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2011)

dude you rap well for being stoned


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2011)

Seems like it was pretty fun if your a tourist and u want lots of free weed.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like it fukin cold D


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude you rap well for being stoned


thats not him. hes the older more sophisticated gentleman activating the bliss enzyme molecules of his brain creating spiralling energy. just love the way he did up his beard for the day, so styin. and man, i ve just got to get one of those pretty golden bracelets to go with my other new schoomkable one ..which reminds me .. time for a break..lol
have a nice weekend ya'll.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2011)

haha soma's a fucking nutter eh.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2011)

bit early for Don to comprehend humour, hehe.

you alright me canny lad? update pics coming on journal in a minute...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2011)

hahahahah i thought it was early enough no one would notice the edit  i even checked the fuckin vid n was like wtf mans wearing his normal face garms? heads a shed this morning. was drinking with muamar bhadaffi last night...

the lasses have been pressured into going to a mates wedding dress shopping thing. 4 appointments in one saturday the first being at 9am. i'm still drunk and i reckon they are deffo too. 

i've got to get my shit together i'm out on the lash for the match in a couple of hours. 

2 updates in two days eh bru? wiv dis fine canabisé you are really spoiling us.....


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2011)

hehe, quick draw magraw here lad.

Good luck today, will need to check out the fixture list.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2011)

aye speaking of which i'm going to have to get on me toes or i'll not get my coupon on. 

3's's fog like. i look like a tramp


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 3, 2011)

i shmaak to activate my bliss molecule..




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thats not him. hes the older more sophisticated gentleman activating the bliss enzyme molecules of his brain creating spiralling energy. just love the way he did up his beard for the day, so styin. and man, i ve just got to get one of those pretty golden bracelets to go with my other new schoomkable one ..which reminds me .. time for a break..lol
> have a nice weekend ya'll.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye speaking of which i'm going to have to get on me toes or i'll not get my coupon on.
> 
> 3's's fog like. i look like a tramp


Hope the magpie's didnt fook your line man! Was a good game, you's are doing well. Not many team's will come out Old Trafford with a point this season!
I'm not sure how we done ? Last i checked we were getting humped in the first 10 min's !

On to the greener side, Got 4 new babies through thismorning  I'll get an update wi some snap's done for Monday Fella

Laters cowboy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2011)

fuckin furious is not the term. if i saw david luiz in the street i'd be away for a stretch. insult to injury the ref even said at half time it was a straight red which the other 51,999 people at st Jims could see with one eye on their pint. 

that's us fucked for the season we'll be lucky to stay top half of the table. big stevie taylor out with a knacked Achilles our back four are going to be struggling. 

your mob were unlucky cinders. johnstone only had 1 shot on ffs. 







merry fuckin' crimbo!!!!

[youtube]H6YbLZf8i5I[/youtube]


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 5, 2011)

nice tree don linesman robbed ya though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2011)

several times mate. 

cheers! not bad for 23 bar eh


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 5, 2011)

all good mate


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

Feelin festive I see Don,, aw well, you could be worse and already be near the bottom of the table like the Pars, another skelping fae the Hun at the weekend. I hear Xbo trees were going up 25% this year......i'll be decoarting the tree in our house, fuk buying an actual xmas tree ffs, bah humbug, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2011)

aye fella needed something to take the mind off the football, and it was put the tree up and go to the carvery for lunch or the turner prize. now i'm not an exactly art phobic but fine art is beyond me a bit. saying a pile of old shite in a corner of a massive room represents the way we see our inner blah blah guff blah etc is just a load of balls if you ask me. I'd much rather go and see the turnip prize. at least they're having a bit of fun about it.

this years turnip prize winner. 







http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-somerset-11847516


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

eeesh, pork pie in a ear!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2011)

i'm going to enter next year for sure!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 5, 2011)

Had my little girl this morning lads. Another addition to my mental household


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 5, 2011)

Taking all the credit there Willy. Bet u didn't even break sweat. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Had my little girl this morning lads. Another addition to my mental household


ah mate, congratulations! all the best to little willette?! going to be a busy buy crimbo for you eh!


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 5, 2011)

Congrats Willy!!!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

depends on how hard his hand or baws were getting grabbed by his misses at the time of delivery



supersillybilly said:


> TBet u didn't even break sweat. lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 8, 2011)

How Do Don. Loving the Chrimbo tree ! The lass put our's up yest too, think it was about 25 wing aswell lol. So all our team's are shite eh! Fair enough the Par's are crap D.S.T, and the jambo's are just unlucky but atleast were no Man U. They are having a nightmare season, im sure Eck will have the hairdryer oot !

So I was hoping to grab a Pkt. of T.G.A's new " Timewreck " but sold out before i couldget the chance. Have you had you'r eye on any ? I was going to swap you a couple for a couple Smellyberry's. Feel free to throw in you'r opinions man! I look through seed bank's and want them all. Im just going to have a look while the wee man has crashed out for half an hour.

later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2011)

morning fella!

ive got my eye on loads of pips mate but i'm not buying any for the foreseeable. I've got so many top notch genetics gifted by good peeps on here that i would never have to buy any more ever really. that'll never be the case as you probs guessed like haha. i need a cash crop first then i'll be doing a breed run of the cherry cheese livers after that i'll probably refine the QQ or play about with the clone only crosses of it. 

that time wreck uses the same black trainwreck thats in the QQ I wouldn't be surprised if they were quite similar. QQ's big pheno has a classic trainwreck structure grows big, strong quick. crossing anything into it from subcools stable will result in his usual resiny fruity trademarks i reckon. looks kanny from what i seen tho.

Still trying not to think about the footy. it's going to be a rough rest of the season for us. the fat cockney bastard at the helm wont be splashing cash this crimbo 

have a good one peeps its grey cold windy and generally horrible here in the toon.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 8, 2011)

Its a good old yeilder im looking for too. Dont get me wrong,the Q.Q is a belter and i was'nt thinking of touching her up lol. I'm prob. just seeing and wanting which usually happens when i go seed hunting, but like-wise ive still got a bunch to grow.
I think the Cherry Cheese x Liver's will be a good addition. Hope you get settled and get your hand's dirty soon Pal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2011)

see it's all subjective i reckon, Ive had cracking yield off the psycho killer and the dog but when you say a cash cropper to some people they think critical mass crosses that will do you 10 oz a plant. but taste bland as fuck.

that said you could chuck a couple in the grow and punt it out at the same prices. there's been a lot of somethin called 'pure' about in the toon of late its a canny yielder tastes nice and has a dunt to it. it's just a generic cash cropper though really. theres plenty to choose from fella.

aye i cant wait to get back in the saddle. roll on january!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 8, 2011)

mornin don hows things mate...fuckin bad result for us last nite fuck sake made it easier that man city went out aswell


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 8, 2011)

No Fancy some g-13 haze for a Monkey lmao
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/the-doggies-nuts-seeds-g13-haze-feminized/prod_1067.html
and i thought 50 bar was pricey


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 8, 2011)

lol already got em and yea there very pricey


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 8, 2011)

i should say already had em not got em lol


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2011)

this deserves to be written
LAUGH OUT LOUD!!!!!


Cindyguygrower said:


> No Fancy some g-13 haze for a Monkey lmao
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/the-doggies-nuts-seeds-g13-haze-feminized/prod_1067.html
> and i thought 50 bar was pricey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin don hows things mate...fuckin bad result for us last nite fuck sake made it easier that man city went out aswell


 hahaha my heart bleeds for you and the city of manchester kev, honest mate....


Cindyguygrower said:


> No Fancy some g-13 haze for a Monkey lmao
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/the-doggies-nuts-seeds-g13-haze-feminized/prod_1067.html
> and i thought 50 bar was pricey


 nah mate i'm saving up for some elephant gods nuts bud seeds i hear they grow 200 feet tall and have giants living at the top of the colas 


kevin murphy said:


> i should say already had em not got em lol


 worth keeping them going then?! 


DST said:


> this deserves to be written
> LAUGH OUT LOUD!!!!!


FAF


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 8, 2011)

50 sheets a fucking seed, 50 sheets a fucking seed. West coast nutter is coming out me!!!!! Now I overcharge for everything I sell in life, its just business, but 50 sheets a fucking seed. Im in the wrong game


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2011)

FAF, touché!!!!!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 8, 2011)

FAF???? Does that stand for FUCKING ASS FUCK. Coz these cunts selling them are defo pulling down your trousers. lol


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2011)

nah ya dafty, it's the Northern version of lol, it means Funny as Fuk! But yeh, they lot are pissin in yer pocket and telling you it's raining with prices like that. Would need to be gold plated nuggets for me to be parting with my cash.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2011)

From what i have read and seen, they are defo not worth the price.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2011)

DST said:


> nah ya dafty, it's the Northern version of lol, it means Funny as Fuk! But yeh, they lot are pissin in yer pocket and telling you it's raining with prices like that. Would need to be gold plated nuggets for me to be parting with my cash.


 lol, with diamond tric's.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2011)

i got some of dem doggie nuts seeds just the other day! lol 
they must be good .. they were the only seeds in the envelope that didnt get crushed.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2011)

hey donnie baby. hows the set up coming along m8? you got your ppm pen and ph meter yet? 
[youtube]Or1UB-PHrRM[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2011)

hahaha too funny. in any case i thought you could get g13 from loads of places these days? barneys used to do it and now don't if ever there was a reason not to buy haha. soz kev. 

RIU full of lulz today its in and out like the hokey cokey for 2 days and now we have a feedback and support button. lmbo good one guys 

Ambalamb my eyes are my ppm meter and my syringe my ph pen. i've never needed them so far. i'll let the girls tell me if the Balti's too salty 

the small cab box was put on hold though i have the pump fan and stuff. i just havent had time to get making the wooden box. i'll still do it but probably in the new year once things are settled a bit.

thank crunchy it's friday though i have no idea where the week went. my local has a new bevvy on! cherry perry. its pink and girly till you realise it's nearly 8% 

have a good one peeps


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thank crunchy it's friday though i have no idea where the week went. my local has a new bevvy on! cherry perry. its pink and girly till you realise it's nearly 8%


oh I did smile at this sentence....I don't know where the week has gone...my local has anew 8% brew in, lmao...so that's where the week went. Still waiting on that right up, lmao even more.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2011)

Busted........


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

haha, my biz partner was just telling me he is off on an all day lash with the Former players at his old club, fuk me a bunch of retired amatuer rugby players who can drink a pub dry, I am kind of glad I am not involved in that, nae way could I handle the pace. Would need to be bonging them out to stand a chance, lol. Anyway, that secured the deal, quick DOG joint and then the rest of the day off, lol. The VAT can wait until Monday.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2011)

hahah VAT on a fritag. you must be jokin lmao.


aye them rugby lads can put it away eh! it's the extra 20 pints of blood in each leg. in those situations i reach for the marching pooder. 

the lass is away to watch some shite about vampires and werewolves at the flicks tonight. so i am green lit to go!!!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

Aye, it's been a busy day, one call with a client who told me he has approval for our contract extension so even more reason to roll a fat-oid. My partner and I decided we needed to celebrate our wins more often, lmfao.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 9, 2011)

I thought that they seed's would raise a few eyebrow's! 

Hope your having a warmer time than me but i doubt it very much man! Thank fek for indoor gardens 

Later cowboy Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa !


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 10, 2011)

mornin don hows things is newcastle gunna win at norwich today and man utsd at wolves


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> I thought that they seed's would raise a few eyebrow's!
> Hope your having a warmer time than me but i doubt it very much man! Thank fek for indoor gardens
> Later cowboy Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa !


alreet chief aye its a bit warmer but pishing it doon. swede's a bit tender today. mate's 30th last night, lad put 400 notes behind the bar. there was only half a dozen of us there. 


kevin murphy said:


> mornin don hows things is newcastle gunna win at norwich today and man utsd at wolves


how do lad, well to be honest i reckon norwich will be a tough nut to crack for us. at their ground with our defence in tatters injury wise, i reckon we'll have enough in midfield to carry with the mighty check tiote back in action i see yellow cards and a hard faught game.

man u wolves i might actually put wolves down for though aFTER THE CRASH OUT MIDWEEK I RECKON MAN U WILL B E LOOKING TO MAKE A POINT. OOPS shouting. 

right time for a restorative iron bru and off to the bookies.

have a good weekend peeps


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 10, 2011)

Good Job PM Cameron!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2011)

i can scarcely believe it myself hem.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

Cameron is a fukkin moron regardless......they all are, muppets!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2011)

did you say muppets or puppets lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

same thing in ma book lad. lol.

how you doin? I've already smoked about an 1/8th this morgen, lol....fukkin smashin it, lol...not to mention the bubble.


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 11, 2011)

I fucking hate politics. Whats he done now. Simple answer please or Ill fall asleep. Bad day at the office for your boys yesterday Don. I think its a good day for cocktails


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

He's basically stayed out of the Euro deal, but probably only to make himself look like a hard c_nt so he can get re-elected. It's all about self preservasion with these twats.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2011)

DST said:


> same thing in ma book lad. lol.
> 
> how you doin? I've already smoked about an 1/8th this morgen, lol....fukkin smashin it, lol...not to mention the bubble.


hahah aye me too man. im ok bit of a rough nights kip but ill live lol. i've been taking a smoke break of late no particular reason, running a bit low but still plenty for crimbo. an 8th already hahaha you should take a tolerance break. then again youve got fuckin mountains of ganj so maybe not lmao. 

having a lazy day myself today watching 'where eagles dare' eating duck pate on toast.



supersillybilly said:


> I fucking hate politics. Whats he done now. Simple answer please or Ill fall asleep. Bad day at the office for your boys yesterday Don. I think its a good day for cocktails


he telt brussles he wasnt going to like their latest guff if it was bad for blighty. nowt major really but the daily arse wipes are gannin on like he's fucked off europe. if only....

aye it was a shitter yesterday but being forced to play a back 4 that have not once played together this season you could only expect a hiding. norwich took full advantage and put the ball about the box to good advantage. 

for once though i left the toon off my slip and won £12.45 on the bankers.


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 11, 2011)

_I asked the other half there_ and she started telling me about how Germany has to be "cut in" in all deals involving EU countries, then my brain switched off. Ho the fuck did I manage to type in itallic????? This fancy new RIU


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2011)

and here's me thinking you were speaking in a spanish accent. all this talk of sangria.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 11, 2011)

hablo mucho, dice nada


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2011)

butras butras..... chris waddle


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> butras butras..... chris waddle


what was his name again, Hoolio something. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2011)

hoolio geordio man!


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSXzRWlL7Z0


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 11, 2011)

eth th th th, eth th th Sminky Pinky


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 11, 2011)

Howdy Partner
How's life on the ranch. Good to hear im not the only one smoning 1/8 over a couple day's! Fek Me D.S.T, I'm getting some bag's for this crop for sure. The sound of bubble hash from cheese on top of a DOG Nug, stuck in some new glasswear just sound's too appealing! AND Ive got a balcony to trim my plant's on come summer 
So You'll be fit for a right old session come Jan then eh! I mean wi the low T.H.C toll. lmao. I think i kicked the arse out the Free Bar on Fri, Ive been hardly able to smoke a j since !
Talking Bar's, that Ba Lad can't miss eh! Some striker that fella!

Well, got a double dose of x-factor tonight. 2 Fookin Final's WTF !!! Got to stay in the good book's though!

Take it easy bro!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2011)

fuck x factor ive just been out with her two huckle friends friends. now i've nowt again them that bat the other way but jesus christ we were away to a drag show. now i don't care who does what but this fella wasn't even that funny just whining on you know comic that just slates whoeever happenes to be local for the crack like giving it oh aye your from dundee oh .sheep shaggers the lot n it's like aye right oh mate fuck off.

ive left the lass out with them but made them swear she'll get a taxi hyem or ill cut their plums off.


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck x factor ive just been out with her two huckle friends friends. now i've nowt again them that bat the other way but jesus christ we were away to a drag show. now i don't care who does what but this fella wasn't even that funny just whining on you know comic that just slates whoeever happenes to be local for the crack like giving it oh aye your from dundee oh .sheep shaggers the lot n it's like aye right oh mate fuck off.
> 
> ive left the lass out with them but made them swear she'll get a taxi hyem or ill cut their plums off.


Lager................when u just have the perfect amount to get your blood boiling. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2011)

pitchers of ophelia blue bols man....... 

honestly it was a reet laugh my lass took plenty of pictures it was fuckin crazy i tell you. the drag act in one of the bars was narating the the christmas nativity. baby jesus laid in his magners tea chest 'crib' was blacked up like a minstrel but looked more like he'd lived through a housefire. all set to the tune of boney M's mary's boy child. 

i was in tears.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Howdy Partner
> How's life on the ranch. Good to hear im not the only one smoning 1/8 over a couple day's! Fek Me D.S.T, I'm getting some bag's for this crop for sure. The sound of bubble hash from cheese on top of a DOG Nug, stuck in some new glasswear just sound's too appealing! AND Ive got a balcony to trim my plant's on come summer
> So You'll be fit for a right old session come Jan then eh! I mean wi the low T.H.C toll. lmao. I think i kicked the arse out the Free Bar on Fri, Ive been hardly able to smoke a j since !
> Talking Bar's, that Ba Lad can't miss eh! Some striker that fella!
> ...


my nag's chucked a shoe fella. think it's rattling round my heed at the moment.  think i'm borderline still pissed and it's time for graft... our lot were up in glasgee last night for our teams xmas do. ive yet to see the papers but they went out in fancy dress/ disguise so no doubt there'll have been some sort of bother lol.

catch ya laters gadgie


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck x factor ive just been out with her two huckle friends friends. now i've nowt again them that bat the other way but jesus christ we were away to a drag show. now i don't care who does what but this fella wasn't even that funny just whining on you know comic that just slates whoeever happenes to be local for the crack like giving it oh aye your from dundee oh .sheep shaggers the lot n it's like aye right oh mate fuck off.
> 
> ive left the lass out with them but made them swear she'll get a taxi hyem or ill cut their plums off.


That's the game Lad. I'll lend you my cow brander and rost em if owt goes wrong lol.

p.s i got the snap's up on the T.G.A thread for ya Pal.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 13, 2011)

Eyup Don hows tricks geez?


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 14, 2011)

Mornin Don, how ya livin Bro? hope all is good.


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah hope u aint been blown away or got frozen to the spot mate


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 14, 2011)

he's abandoned us...


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 15, 2011)

mornin don hows things bro...crimbo not to faraway now then u back growing mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2011)

sorry guys been out for a while various different things arguing with the lass, drinking to oblivion & not writing descriptions i should have done months ago. ( doing that this very morning D and W). 

could be A lonely single crimbo if i'm not careful. that or ill be up durham jail for killing the mardy moo.

i'll be back to normal soon.


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 15, 2011)

Kill her........


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 15, 2011)

i've got a spade i can loan you... and a porch...


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 15, 2011)

I feel for you Don. My girl was bursting balls about 2 months ago coz of what Im up too(fuck all complains bout the money tho). Proper doing my nut in. I just got all my shit and left, froze the joint account and changed phone number. My bro pointed her in the right direction where to find me after 3 days. Cut a long story short, she accepted (so she said) what Im doing and was going to cut me some slack. All good in the hood till last couple of weeks. I can see where its going.....fancy doing a double homicide. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2011)

if only it was my nefarious activity she was kicking off about lads. she's come to terms with that. ish. 

in fact not having that on the go is probably why i'm out kicking the arse out of it more than usual. and of course the xmas drinking belt has arrived. it comes and goes in cycles. in fact i'll bet it's to do with her monthly that she's kicking off. 

we went out to see the drag show sunday night i left about half 11 knowing i had graft at 9 she rolled in about half 3 and was a write off all the next day. she had an important docs appointment at half 9 which she blew off. and even had the cheek to ring me up at graft to complain the downstairs had her music on too loud ffs 

i went out on tuesday for the works xmas do, nice meal out and drinks after. she went home about 9 i stayed out till half 1. she's gone ape shit calling me selfish saying she's had enough of me taking the piss!?!? hormones or double standards i telt her straight. i got up n was at graft for half 9. 

it'll all blow over likely, but christ she's done my swede right in.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I feel for you Don. My girl was bursting balls about 2 months ago coz of what Im up too(fuck all complains bout the money tho). Proper doing my nut in. I just got all my shit and left, froze the joint account and changed phone number. My bro pointed her in the right direction where to find me after 3 days. Cut a long story short, she accepted (so she said) what Im doing and was going to cut me some slack. All good in the hood till last couple of weeks. I can see where its going.....fancy doing a double homicide. lol


lets make it a triple, your bro needs a slap for grassing like that lad


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lets make it a triple, your bro needs a slap for grassing like that lad


He only had my best interests at heart. Without a leash I would be a danger to myself aswel as others. Ive been cleanish for nearly 5 weeks now. Got the cow centre(my pet name for my call centre) party on friday. Takng them all for an xmas lunch and putting £500 behind the bar for them. Im going to be the sensible boss and make my excuses after lunch, coz when Im pissed.......well I dont even want to think what kinda bother I could get into. Im down your way Don mid January, fancy showing me and my business partner a few local haunts?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2011)

hahah give that man an AA chip lmbo 5 weeks. shit i couldn't say 5 days man. 

aye i know what you mean. i'm a mess when single. no one to keep the leash taught n that eh. probs best to leave the coo's to it man. lines get blurred easy at xmas do's ive been suspended from work after a punch up it's a horrific way to start the new year. wondering if your gonna get the heave ho in the review come january 3rd lol.

depends when come january fella i'm away to london from the 9th to the 15th fucking education show in london  i fuckin hate london. otherwise aye sure i'll show you the delights of the toon


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2011)

funny you say don, i have proven to my lady our arguments revolve around her monthly. usually starts around 3-4 days before. i did it on a calendar fro 7 going on 8 months now.,


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear bout your trials with your lass, Don. Wish I could give advise, but my record ain't so good. So I'll just stand with ya mate!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> funny you say don, i have proven to my lady our arguments revolve around her monthly. usually starts around 3-4 days before. i did it on a calendar fro 7 going on 8 months now.,


woah man i bet that was some conversation! tell me you sprung it on her when the monthly arrived!? i bet she went bananas. 

you know i bet i could probably do the same if i went back through the posts i've made on RIU. it'd be more than my life's worth.


Hemlock said:


> Sorry to hear bout your trials with your lass, Don. Wish I could give advise, but my record ain't so good. So I'll just stand with ya mate!


ah mate it's mostly of my own doing. i have been hitting it hard lately. still whats good for the gander is good for the goose. it aint like i've changed since we met i've always hit the bottle hard every now and then and done something stupid. maybe that's the problem she's finally had enough of me. 

hope not. i love the lass. i'd tel her i'd change but we'd both now it's a lie. 

thanks for the ear lads.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2011)

Lol, it won't matter don. She won't believe the evidence lol.

u can't be as bad as this guy from my old hood. he was "that guy" that gets wayyyy too blasted every get together. on the floor cryin naked n shyt. lol i hope thats not how far you take it. i don't drink but i know a shitload of alcoholics not the functioning alcy's either. the no life alcy, reall cant stand em always wantin my change.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2011)

hahahah no it wont and then she'd see i've been bitching bout her and it'll be WWIII


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2011)

Lol. i only selctively let her see what i put on riu. i remember that one time i was complaining and LGP got on my ass. my wife saw it and got on my ass too lol. its like i got doubleteamed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah man i remember. it was a poor taste pic to post but your heart was in the right place. 

and nah man i drink till i fall down on occasion. but nekkid and crying aint me. thing is it's fine when i'm with her and it's funny when i've fallen in the bath and can't get out while trying to brush my teeth. but when it's without her i'm a drunken stop out selfish prick. i can't fucking win.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2011)

right well WWIII has been called off, i've had to publicly apologise for being a dick. and it's water under the bridge. apparently the confusion arose from me advising the lady that i would only be stopping out for another 2 hours. ( my counter that she shouldn't have believed me counted for nowt( probably quite rightly )). 

aparently she had to put me to bed 4 times during the night. the last time she found me laid on the sofa stark bollock naked with a fleece blanket wrapped and tied round my head. she shook me awake and asked why i had that wrapped round my nut to which i replied ' my heads cold '.

another sterling performance...

since i don't have any pot to display, here's a xmas tree update! might be able to hang sone tinsel on it next year! obviously left hand side is the keeper pheno.



new image uploaders a bit pants eh?


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

Aye, that's a keeper all right, lol. Can't say much, done some right daft things in ma time.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2011)

Never say never don. I loved the bottle more than me mum and thought they would have to pry it out of my dead hand before I'd let go. Stuff changes and I decided to put it down. I gotta say while I do miss having a drink with the boys, I don't miss waking up to a pissed off bird mad at me for something I don't remember doing. And I don't miss jail either, lol.

But it sure is funny when you hear what you did... I always thought "Yeah, that sounds like some dumb shit I would say" haha.

Did you say you loved london? It's lovely here this afternoon. 

Love the christmas trees. You should get some miniature decorations for them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Aye, that's a keeper all right, lol. Can't say much, done some right daft things in ma time.


aye, she's a winner for sure mate. nee wonder she was pissed off with me like...


jigfresh said:


> Never say never don. I loved the bottle more than me mum and thought they would have to pry it out of my dead hand before I'd let go. Stuff changes and I decided to put it down. I gotta say while I do miss having a drink with the boys, I don't miss waking up to a pissed off bird mad at me for something I don't remember doing. And I don't miss jail either, lol.
> 
> But it sure is funny when you hear what you did... I always thought "Yeah, that sounds like some dumb shit I would say" haha.
> 
> ...


never say never indeed man, though i reckon id be miserable as sin if i gave up the drink. that or a raging drug fiend.... wait errr what?

I hear you though. time comes when you get a bit old for going on like a teenager off to malia for a lads weekend... 

i had a sneaky suspicion i'd have said or done something id regret the morning after. i should have just apologised then. I'm thinking of getting a card with a statement on along the lines of. 

' dear don yes you were a dick you did
X......................
Y......................
Z......................
said this ........................'
apology is expected by..........' in the form of'..............'

love london like id love deep frying my balls mate... glad it's nice for you though!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2011)

I was just pulling yer leg bout the city. Shit... even after giving up the drink I still need one of those apology cards, hahaha. I think that's just being in a relationship.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2011)

had a feeling you might be! ill be in the city from the 10th to the 14th if you still fancy meeting up fella!?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll be here waiting mate. Probably bored out my mind by then.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2011)

lol, jig i thought u were from cali. no idea u were from london. or am i missing something?


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

he's on holiday ya doughnut! lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2011)

i knew i wasn't going crazy. Have a good holiday vacation Jig. London looks so nice on TV. u gonna go fuck with the guards?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2011)

lol TGSS. Yeah man, I'm cali all the way. Wifey however is worldwide and shit... so I get to ride coat-tales all over the place. Never ever would I have thought I'd be spending a month 8 time zones away from home. One funny thing, I was playing modern warfare online last night and I have to say a bunch of 12 year olds talking shit with british accents is so cute. It kills me listening to it at home, but the accents make it ok, hahaha.

Naw man, I don't mess with dudes in giant hats... just a thing I have. (ok, not really but it sounds funny) I think I might catch an EPL match and generally try to have a look around England a bit more. I've been to london 5 times now or something and have seen most of the sights. Now I'm trying to branch out and see the country. And I'm prob going to see a few other countries while over the pond. Flights are so much cheaper here.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> lol TGSS. Yeah man, I'm cali all the way. Wifey however is worldwide and shit... so I get to ride coat-tales all over the place. Never ever would I have thought I'd be spending a month 8 time zones away from home. One funny thing, I was playing modern warfare online last night and I have to say a bunch of 12 year olds talking shit with british accents is so cute. It kills me listening to it at home, but the accents make it ok, hahaha.


Lol, good deal. I feel u on the gaming live. i used to play halo live and its always funny when i'm getting my ass kicked and some little 12 y/o starts talkin shit on the mic. lol so i know its even funnier over the pond. no offense to anyone. a month you say? u feelin the jet lag? a month from now i'll see you postin about sipping on a cup of earl grey smoking a J.  have a good one. hope the weather stabilizes for you. and i hope you brought your cam.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I'll be here waiting mate. Probably bored out my mind by then.


bored in our nations capital???? lol


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 16, 2011)

I did some dumb shit on the weekend too.. Too much rum turned me into a pirate.. Don't remember much but apparently I kicked a toilet door in at KFC cos the pakis wouldn't open it to let me have a piss :/ fucking got nicked now got damages to pay *sigh*
Missus was well happy

this is why I don't really drink much anymore.. Stick to green..
also managed to throw up from the booze which I haven't done in quite awhile, but to be expected after about 20pints 10 double runs and many many rounds of jäger bombs ..

To top it off we've got work Xmas party tonight... Keep saying I'll take it easy.. Will be interesting to see if I'm still employed next year


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2011)

I know right... I live in the middle of fucking nowhere in the woods with the animals and have a pretty good time. Now I'm in one of the biggest cities in the world and can't think of a thing to do, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2011)

you might be able to see some of the olympics if thats your bag!?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2011)

I think you've smoked too much donny. Ain't the olympics in the summer?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2011)

i'd say just take a walk for a bit you might figure something out. i'm sure you'll get hungry.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> I did some dumb shit on the weekend too.. Too much rum turned me into a pirate.. Don't remember much but apparently I kicked a toilet door in at KFC cos the pakis wouldn't open it to let me have a piss :/ fucking got nicked now got damages to pay *sigh*
> Missus was well happy
> 
> this is why I don't really drink much anymore.. Stick to green..
> ...


ah man them jagerbombs are the devil mate. always ends in tears, arguments and a pavement omelette usually. glad to hear i'm not the only tool out on the streets causing mayhem. mind i havent kicked a shop door in tbh. good work sir! at least you didnt get the lad out n piss on the floor that would have been a whole lot more fine and a public indecency offence on the record.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol and the winter olympics are not until 2014.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 16, 2011)

Apparently I threatened it.. I said if they didn't open I'd piss in the corner.. Then got angry and smashed some shit 
its just their fucking attitude that sent me over the edge I reckon!




Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man them jagerbombs are the devil mate. always ends in tears, arguments and a pavement omelette usually. glad to hear i'm not the only tool out on the streets causing mayhem. mind i havent kicked a shop door in tbh. good work sir! at least you didnt get the lad out n piss on the floor that would have been a whole lot more fine and a public indecency offence on the record.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol and the winter olympics are not until 2014.


hahahaha i'll probably still space on the date


mantiszn said:


> Apparently I threatened it.. I said if they didn't open I'd piss in the corner.. Then got angry and smashed some shit
> its just their fucking attitude that sent me over the edge I reckon!


aye easy done full of booze and festive cheer... im rarely in bother with the old bill, ive always been level headed no matter how pissed. cos to be completely honest fighting the rozzers only ends one way.


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

Aye, even if you get them on the hoof, they eventually come back and nick you....I have very amusing memories of chasing policemen, hahaha.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh aye all the criminal's night on Donny's thread ! I'm off


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2011)

Im shit when I see a copper, even if im not doing anything. I go all " I didn't do it" and act all guilty lol best if i dunt see em.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Aye, even if you get them on the hoof, they eventually come back and nick you....I have very amusing memories of chasing policemen, hahaha.


can u please elaborate.lol


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 16, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Oh aye all the criminal's night on Donny's thread ! I'm off


lol...........


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 17, 2011)

morni heres my bet for today

west ham
blackpool 
chelsea
newcastle 
everton
oxford 
rangers 
hearts..

20 win accum be a nice payday if they win...

hows life treatin ya pal..


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2011)

Takes one to know one, lol


Cindyguygrower said:


> Oh aye all the criminal's night on Donny's thread ! I'm off





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> can u please elaborate.lol


I can let Slim elaborate if you want.....lol. This is of course fiction and is the sort of stuff that you can read in my one day to be published book series I have been writing book number 3 in the series but things have slowed down of late on that front.

T'was a cold but sunny late afternoon in Divit, there was a certain charge in the air, but things were deadly still. The 5:30 train from Edinburgh was due in and the Station Trendies waited patiently in their various hideouts (not easy hiding 50 people). The lookout on the train bridge in his dirty mac was smarting against the cold air blowing in from the Forth, but through the tunnel the lights of the train emerged, the train that would end all our fun, the train that would kill the DST.
As the train slowly pulled into the station the lads and lasses emerged. The doors opened and first as always the Police. The Police already present on the platform joined their colleagues as the train emptied like a haggis splitting open on Burns night. The Toun squad was fat and at least 100 deep, but softened from the train ride and the police presence. Not the DST, we fukkin charged down that station hill filling the air with wild cries of DST, DST, like Michael Caines worst Zulu nightmare. The mob crossing the bridge got on its toes towards the safety of the station as their faces contorted in expressions of fear and panic, and the police tried to intervene and form some sort of barrockade. Punches and kicks applied to all and sundry, the police and mob ran back to join the others who had already reached the safety of the station building. The concrete that had been strategically placed around the station for the last week started to rain down from the young team that were on walls elovated above the road.
Cars and taxis screached to a halt as concrete smashed through their windscreens and our mob tried to get into the station building. Police sirens now filled the air, the police at the station had regrouped and pushed us back. All of a sudden there was a gap between the mobs and one policeman stepped forward shouting,"you are all under arrest", which was met with a further volley of concrete as he ran back with several lumps hitting him as he and his boys in blue ran for cover and the DST once again charged. I am afraid to say that backup was arriving at this point and we just couldn't get into the now locked station building. We had to get out of there. 

That night in the police cells was one of the funniest times of my life, and also one where I had to come to terms with the fact that although I had not reached 16, most of my friends had and would most likely be going to jail as the majority had previous and the police where trying to do us with mobbing and rioting. Our saving grace was that no one said shit. Everyone denied being there, everyone beat the prisoners dilema!! They dropped the charges to Breach of the peace, and then it got thrown out for most, I think one guy done a bit of time but he only needed to fart to go back inside, lol. But by that time everyone was done with it, so it was the last stand.

Standing in a line at the police station after been smacked a few times in the police car (they were obviously pissed that we had done them, lol, bunch of kids running the police!!!) One of the police said to my mate, "I saw you when we chased you up the station hill", which he retorted, "When was that? After we had chased you!" there was a few sniggers down that line I can tell you, hahaha.

Slim, 1987..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 17, 2011)

Fackin Love It Chavie!!!!!! 

*

Takes one to know one, lol​
​
*How Do Don'ster ! I'm just waiting on the full time's before ripping BIG D.S.T. ( and ive no even checked the result's with 15 to go.)

watch me go advanced in 5 lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2011)

reet bunch of part time tv stars on here.............crimestoppers finest 

well id like to say the toon's 0-0 draw with swansea was the only bollock dropped on my bet but fair play to norwich turning everton. 

swansea came for the bore draw. not a single shot on or off target the whole effin game. glad i didnt get a ticket this week. 

visions of immaculately turned out young chaps dressed in pristine tracksuits legging rozzers around scotland. the good old days before cctv and dna evidence lol


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2011)

Aye Cinders, it was a sham, but hey ho. Supporting the PArs you get use to not winning so rip away bru, I am bullet proof after a DOG wakey bakey and cheddar and erl bong...now that's a hat trick right there!

Too right Donnie, CCTV spoiled all the fun!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2011)

id love a wakey bake like that but alas i have to make the house inlaw ready for next week  probs sneak a biff in this after once the jobs are done. 

I have sorted crimbo dinner though were having TURDUCKEN!!!!!!!!! and ive just realised the £29 I've paid is actually just the deposit and postage  it's going to be about a hundred bar ffs oops.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 18, 2011)

Is that turducken when you get a duck in a turkey an a chicken in the duck kinda thing lol
hope ya good bro!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2011)

yup that's exactly what it is. kinda wish i hadnt spunked a hundred bar on it like but i guess shit happens. 

otherwise i'm being a good lad this weekend. i was home after the footy at half 7 last night not arsehole drunk. 

you good?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeh bit steep mate but should be fookin gorgeous!....you got a big enough oven?? lol
Im sound cheers mate, reet busy tho, doin me nut in! LOL


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 18, 2011)

Heres a pic of that livers in the 1ltr aipot mate, only watered it once a day needed twice atleast an burnt the fook outa it givin the same juice as its sisters still yield ok(52g before jar weight) an was just gettin its purp on with the cold temps at 9weeks before i chopped think it would have been mint at 10week, im gunna let this next lst'd 1 go 10 defo,


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2011)

DST said:


> Takes one to know one, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very interesting. what is the name of the book this is from? slim is so cool. i look forward to reading all of your books one day.

hi donald duck. that mulicutural farm animal your going to eat sounds so scrumptious. have a wonderful chrimbo. 

lovely livers pukka.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh bit steep mate but should be fookin gorgeous!....you got a big enough oven?? lol
> Im sound cheers mate, reet busy tho, doin me nut in! LOL


aye it arrived yesterday it's not as big as i expected but it weighs 4.1 kg  £97  


PUKKA BUD said:


> Heres a pic of that livers in the 1ltr aipot mate, only watered it once a day needed twice atleast an burnt the fook outa it givin the same juice as its sisters still yield ok(52g before jar weight) an was just gettin its purp on with the cold temps at 9weeks before i chopped think it would have been mint at 10week, im gunna let this next lst'd 1 go 10 defo,


looks kanny enough to me fella, that must'ave been wet weight thought reet?


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> very interesting. what is the name of the book this is from? slim is so cool. i look forward to reading all of your books one day.
> hi donald duck. that mulicutural farm animal your going to eat sounds so scrumptious. have a wonderful chrimbo.
> lovely livers pukka.


ehat up ambs! 

Xmas is here i'm stressed skint and drunk hahahah the Frankenstein bird as my local butcher called it before refusing to entertain the idea is a beast. well looking forward to eating it..... for a week lmao already got the filo pastry to make boxing day samosa's..... 

well this is probably the last chance ill get on here for crimbo so, to all of you, have a wonderful crimbo and a cracking new year!


HAVE A GOOD ONE PEEPS!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 22, 2011)

Merry chrimbo don see you in a wee while


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 22, 2011)

ave a gud crimbo don lad and ya fam mate...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye it arrived yesterday it's not as big as i expected but it weighs 4.1 kg  £97
> 
> looks kanny enough to me fella, that must'ave been wet weight thought reet?


Make sure you snap me a pic of it when its all roasted up mate lol
Na that was weight after it had been hung for 5days, not bone dry left some mosture for the cure mate, the little fucker had the hardest nugs ive ever grown mate, twice as solid as its sister in the 6L, and the buds were a lot darker in colour aswell god nos why.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> reet bunch of part time tv stars on here.............crimestoppers finest
> 
> well id like to say the toon's 0-0 draw with swansea was the only bollock dropped on my bet but fair play to norwich turning everton.
> 
> ...


Im straight trippin on this post, I dont understand a word you said! It reminds me of watching those foreign movies where although the guys are speaking english they have so much slang and accent it may as well be spanish.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 22, 2011)

Right....

Put some porn up in me J Don. thought you might fancy a look...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Merry chrimbo don see you in a wee while


for damn sure i'm aiming for move end of jan...


kevin murphy said:


> ave a gud crimbo don lad and ya fam mate...


you too kev, i know it'll be a bit different but chin up and enjoy it man. all the best.


PUKKA BUD said:


> Make sure you snap me a pic of it when its all roasted up mate lol
> Na that was weight after it had been hung for 5days, not bone dry left some moisture for the cure mate, the little fucker had the hardest nugs ive ever grown mate, twice as solid as its sister in the 6L, and the buds were a lot darker in colour aswell god nos why.


5 days and at 52 not bad at all that man. without getting too deep ive long since thought when people ask you much a strain yields you may as well just say you can pull a QP out if your good and if not lmao. plants are predestined they want to grow how they've been programmed, you can chuck fertiliser at the thing for 9 weeks and it'll be huge but it was never intended lol. that said there's money to be made there but fuck that.


supchaka said:


> Im straight trippin on this post, I dont understand a word you said! It reminds me of watching those foreign movies where although the guys are speaking english they have so much slang and accent it may as well be spanish.


well Sir! I shall attempt to untrip thy mind!
i was making mention to an old tv show a bit like your COPS, kind of a 'you identify this man who robbed.....' call this number shizz.
weird thing is i understand your more underground rappers over the pond but the other way round they just cant get the speed of the bars or don't like the flow. doubletime is a complete mystery for most other countries

http://youtu.be/_wf9UxvHQe0


Hemlock said:


> Right....
> Put some porn up in me J Don. thought you might fancy a look...


on it


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 22, 2011)

Alreet Fella, just thought i'd do the houner's and show you this C/Q x A.K 48
http://





I'm still holding out for it to produce good's 

Hope you's all set, and i'll give you a wee bell man


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 23, 2011)

Some of you don't come by me J but thought you like a peek


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 23, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> View attachment 1951155
> 
> Some of you don't come by me J but thought you like a peek


Looks good







cof


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 5 days and at 52 not bad at all that man. without getting too deep ive long since thought when people ask you much a strain yields you may as well just say you can pull a QP out if your good and if not lmao. plants are predestined they want to grow how they've been programmed, you can chuck fertiliser at the thing for 9 weeks and it'll be huge but it was never intended lol. that said there's money to be made there but fuck that.


Yeh think i get ya mate, all 3 livers ive grown have all be around the same weight, its just the 1ltr 1 didnt look as much but was more dense, probs all that extra fert i chucked at it lmao!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'I'll second that !! what we ogling there soldier?


PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh think i get ya mate, all 3 livers ive grown have all be around the same weight, its just the 1ltr 1 didnt look as much but was more dense, probs all that extra fert i chucked at it lmao!


ah man we've all done it  a wise old stoner once told me if there's fire at one end and smoke at the other it's all good!

im still drunk from last night... 5am up like a shot. fuckin hate it when all i wanna do is crash. xmas round 1 this after too....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Alreet Fella, just thought i'd do the houner's and show you this C/Q x A.K 48
> http://
> 
> 
> ...


well i'll be damned iffin it aint the Cinderella kid! how do man!? 

well i know she had a hard upbringing but still she doesn't look too shabby! gonna be a nice fat cola that man like i said your pretty much the maiden voyage. if its a titanic well so be it eh !? cant crack coconuts every gan eh?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 24, 2011)

Amen to that man! Aye she's filling in nice now she'ssettled in the Airpot.

p.s The Maiden ? Its was actually the first and only seed ive had the chance to pop !!


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 24, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS Don!!!!!!!!!!!!

many bong rips of joy for you this season!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 'I'll second that !! what we ogling there soldier?
> 
> ah man we've all done it  a wise old stoner once told me if there's fire at one end and smoke at the other it's all good!
> 
> im still drunk from last night... 5am up like a shot. fuckin hate it when all i wanna do is crash. xmas round 1 this after too....




CaliZar and Caseyband.

Merry Christmas Everybody! Wake and Bake and Have a great Christmas!


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2011)

Merry Crimbo me Geordie mucker. Hope you and your lady had a good one.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 29, 2011)

Howdy Doody Cowboy ! Hope you had a smashing time over the festive week. 

I done the family dinner thing, little drink and a smoking ban inplace  And then went for a shandy to kill a couple hour's and lost the plot ! " A Cant remember kind of day-night-next day......
Head's stopped banging from the drink, but its kind of chilly in the house with the lass !!!! 

You'r team have been robbed the lest couple game's eh! Man, that lad Ba Cant stop scoring!!!! Hope you's can keep ahold of that lad. Were trying to keep all our player's, and scraping result's. 

I'm giong to get a snap of the C.Q x A.K 48 later. Its started to go now man lol, stayed short but going to be a wee fatty 

Later's


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 31, 2011)

happy fuckin new year cowboy! 

donald ,cherrry cheesexlivers is the strongest medicine in my cabinet
will this strain become available at breeders boutique anytime soon


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy new year from new York to across the pond don.. have a good one


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 1, 2012)

Hope 2012 is fruitfull for you Partner. Sooner rather than later im guessing !


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 1, 2012)

happy new year don hope things are good pal..


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New year to all my UK friends. Looking forward to a great new year.
Give the UK back to the people of the UK not the EU......VOTE UKIP


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year donny boy, where ever you are! lol


----------



## ^^Toblerone^^ (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, 
My first grow in 15 yrs. OG #18 & Tighty Whitey.
2x4 tent, 12/12, day 28


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> happy fuckin new year cowboy!
> 
> donald ,cherrry cheesexlivers is the strongest medicine in my cabinet
> will this strain become available at breeders boutique anytime soon



check the link in my sig, i think smelly cherrys on the menu, get some doggy and psycho killer while ur at it they all nice strong meds the whole line. Not a duff one out of all of em lol.


Edit:
oops maybe not. The BB boys have sent the beans to sos but the sos aint put em up ffs. I know its bank holiday but really lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

Smelly Cherry is not available as BB yet only sent SoS the Qwazy Qwake and not the Smelly Cherry. Don said he wasn't happy with the Smelly Cherry......


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2012)

there ya go then i know nothing lmao. Sorry


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

but you do know how to change a nappie lad, lol.


mr west said:


> there ya go then i know nothing lmao. Sorry


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2012)

DST said:


> but you do know how to change a nappie lad, lol.


I had a full range oof different nappies this morning b4 id had my morning cuppa lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 2, 2012)

but i need the cherry cheese livers. there is something very special about it . It has some special ingredient in it that works for menstrual cramps like no other i have tried. please beilieve me i do not tell no fibs. its stonger than any pill i have ever taken for my serious menstrual cramps and bleeding. I believe it is the wonder medicine for this serious heath problem that women have been dealing with for ages with no readily available pill/concocktion out there that works. trust me i have tried them all. 
when i do a vape ballon of cc livers my uterus goes from being a serious knotty mass of crampin excrutiating pain into one of total relaxation and helps to shed the major clotting blood problems i have. So hours of possible pain are illiminated in about 10 minuts. I have clots of blood that are like big bloody gold fish, i cant get them out without cherry cheese livers. 
if anyone knows where i can get some cclivers beans please pms me i mean pm me.lol..


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry Doc WIsh I could Help ya.

I had to regenarate a plant which I have never Done to keep the CCxLivers. It is really good. 
I'm sure someone will hook ya up...


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

Where the fark is Don?


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> but i need the cherry cheese livers. there is something very special about it . It has some special ingredient in it that works for menstrual cramps like no other i have tried. please beilieve me i do not tell no fibs. its stonger than any pill i have ever taken for my serious menstrual cramps and bleeding. I believe it is the wonder medicine for this serious heath problem that women have been dealing with for ages with no readily available pill/concocktion out there that works. trust me i have tried them all.
> when i do a vape ballon of cc livers my uterus goes from being a serious knotty mass of crampin excrutiating pain into one of total relaxation and helps to shed the major clotting blood problems i have. So hours of possible pain are illiminated in about 10 minuts. I have clots of blood that are like big bloody gold fish, i cant get them out without cherry cheese livers.
> if anyone knows where i can get some cclivers beans please pms me i mean pm me.lol..


well the jb cheese has livers init and cheese and psychosis it may well have the stuff u need and u have plenty of them seeds already lol. Sour cheese for all your feminine cramps and stuff


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 2, 2012)

Don where art thou.....


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2012)

hungover and brassic somewhere. Hope ur well tho Donald mate


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 2, 2012)

how much is the ransom?....I've $1.98 that I can contribute. only the best for Don.


cof


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2012)

I've got two spare Buttons I can contribute to the ransom!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2012)

my lass has tied me to the bed posts and isn't releasing me till the jackpot reaches £10... i could be there till next new year at that rate 

Happy new year peeps! hope you've had a cracking crimbo! i've been awol over the festive season. had a lot on the plate, and if I'm honest seeing everyone's buds and grows has been making me depressed. so i've been trying to focus my energies on getting things sorted in the house so i can move. xmas wiping out most of the funds i had hasn't helped so things have been put further back  

I was going to reply yesterday but when i started reading about blood clots the size of goldfish i had to sign off  

much love to you all! ill get first footing round the journo's once i've dealt with the backlog of work guff...


xox

Don


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 3, 2012)

ill donate 9.99 for ya don lol...good see ya back hope u had good new year mate


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.templetonrye.com/home/

what u think of this don just got it from usa..think it will be nice..gunna crack it open tonite


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 3, 2012)

u really want some shit from the us, that'll flatten you. find the closet thing online to moonshine. you'll love it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2012)

DST said:


> Merry Crimbo me Geordie mucker. Hope you and your lady had a good one.


likewise fella hope you had a good trip away! aye we had a blast though some of our mates wouldnt shut the eff up about getting married. honestly from the second the questions popped it's a constant battle to get any other topic in edgeways, between churches and baby names i just put the head down and the straw up  


Cindyguygrower said:


> Howdy Doody Cowboy ! Hope you had a smashing time over the festive week.
> I done the family dinner thing, little drink and a smoking ban inplace  And then went for a shandy to kill a couple hour's and lost the plot ! " A Cant remember kind of day-night-next day......Head's stopped banging from the drink, but its kind of chilly in the house with the lass !!!!
> You'r team have been robbed the lest couple game's eh! Man, that lad Ba Cant stop scoring!!!! Hope you's can keep ahold of that lad. Were trying to keep all our player's, and scraping result's. I'm giong to get a snap of the C.Q x A.K 48 later. Its started to go now man lol, stayed short but going to be a wee fatty  Later's


how do cowboy! aye i've been similarly in the dog house this crimbo on a few occasions. i'm thinking of decorating in there ! the toon have had the dip everyone expected come this time of year but we took 3 points in december no one thought we would so who cares. man u next  fuck haha there's been shady deals done with the the african clubs though we've asked for special dispensation for tiote to be allowed to stop in the toon till the 15th and been turned down, yet other clubs with players on the same ivory coast team have been given it. stinks of 'shady backhander'. if someone puts a daft bid in for demba he'll be gone fast as you can say mike ashleys a greedy bastard.

i'll be round shortly to have a deeks at the akCQ or whatever we're calling it this week  


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> happy fuckin new year cowboy!
> donald ,cherrry cheesexlivers is the strongest medicine in my cabinet
> will this strain become available at breeders boutique anytime soon


YIPPEEEKIYAAAAAAY mutha fuckeR! ambs glad you like it! she's a pretty heavy hitter eh. it will be available within the year, i've got some work to do with it yet  thought you had it in the garden already though?


wyteberrywidow said:


> Happy new year from new York to across the pond don.. have a good one


you too WBW! keep the city that never sleeps all sleepy eyed over the big blue man.


Cindyguygrower said:


> Hope 2012 is fruitfull for you Partner. Sooner rather than later im guessing !


things in the works, looking at places next week  


kevin murphy said:


> happy new year don hope things are good pal..


cheers fella! you too!!


Hemlock said:


> Happy New year to all my UK friends. Looking forward to a great new year.
> Give the UK back to the people of the UK not the EU......VOTE UKIP


I fear it's already lost to the lefties and the liberals Hem  happy new year to you hem, cant wait to hook up in the summer! that's gonna be a blast


PUKKA BUD said:


> Happy new year donny boy, where ever you are! lol


Happy NY to ya too Pukka lad! hope you had a good one


^^Toblerone^^ said:


> View attachment 1968798View attachment 1968799
> Hi,
> My first grow in 15 yrs. OG #18 & Tighty Whitey.
> 2x4 tent, 12/12, day 28


well it looks like you still got it, toblerone, rep for getting back in the saddle man!


DST said:


> Smelly Cherry is not available as BB yet only sent SoS the Qwazy Qwake and not the Smelly Cherry. Don said he wasn't happy with the Smelly Cherry......


i'm so wooooownly i'm mishter wooooooownweeeeee. 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> but i need the cherry cheese livers. there is something very special about it . It has some special ingredient in it that works for menstrual cramps like no other i have tried. please beilieve me i do not tell no fibs. its stonger than any pill i have ever taken for my serious menstrual cramps and bleeding. I believe it is the wonder medicine for this serious heath problem that women have been dealing with for ages with no readily available pill/concocktion out there that works. trust me i have tried them all.
> when i do a vape ballon of cc livers my uterus goes from being a serious knotty mass of crampin excrutiating pain into one of total relaxation and helps to shed the major clotting blood problems i have. So hours of possible pain are illiminated in about 10 minuts. I have clots of blood that are like big bloody gold fish, i cant get them out without cherry cheese livers.
> if anyone knows where i can get some cclivers beans please pms me i mean pm me.lol..


ok ambs no more of this talk i near chucked up me mince pie reading that. i can hook you up in the meantime if you need a couple of pips.



Hemlock said:


> Don where art thou.....


i'm here bro?!


mr west said:


> hungover and brassic somewhere. Hope ur well tho Donald mate


thats a constant status quo man  bit stir crazy but what can you do. 


kevin murphy said:


> http://www.templetonrye.com/home/
> 
> what u think of this don just got it from usa..think it will be nice..gunna crack it open tonite


i think you'll be hungover in the morning sir! i do like a nice bourbon, been into the red stag jim beam of late cherry with the shmokey beam flavour running through it. 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u really want some shit from the us, that'll flatten you. find the closet thing online to moonshine. you'll love it.


ever try the irish pocheen moonshine? stuff will blind you like an angry chick with a can of mace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2012)

i've been so bored without my grow i've been thinking about writing a blog of the in(s)ane ramblings rolling about in my nut. that or starting a fight club. 

my girl suggested a cookery course, but i cook all the time for us so it didnt really seem that fun of an idea.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've been so bored without my grow i've been thinking about writing a blog of the in(s)ane ramblings rolling about in my nut.


That'll get you locked up in the loony bin. Call it _Grower Withdrawals_-why did I ever quit?-as told from my padded room.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2012)

i've already got a Herbert Lom style eye tick! don't tempt me


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2012)

hi there donald. i have 2 more cherry cheeze livers beens i will pop for the next grow and some new sour cherry beens that have . they have cherry cheese livers in them, i hope that might work for the bloody goldfish as well. i will try it. but when something works so well i like the cherry cheeze livers do... i like to stick with it. I really hope those last 2 cherry cheeze livers beens i have are females. im sorry to make you ill. with my post discription,i didnt know you had such a weak stomach when it comes to blood and guts. i will make sure next time i dont get so graphic. you would never survive in my job field.lol.
when will you be ready to start your new garden up? i will subscribe to your in(s)ane ramblings thread . be sure to give me the hook up when its a rollin. and for sure i would luv the hookup .peace bro.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2012)

evening Doc, the sour cherry looks a winner over in our friends garden  

there's a few pheno's to the CCxL that i want to lock down, the really purp one and a taller all have that clone only kick in the balls to them. 

i'm not really arsed about blood and guts it was the mental image of a goldfish made of ladies front bum blood  

good luck getting some nice girls out the smelly cherry, if not there'll be more when i'm in A new crib. just as soon as i can get out of the present one. having the deposit for the new place, finding the 'right' place. it's all a pain in the arse.

laters Doc


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 4, 2012)

hey Don!!! just poppin in to say high!!!!

hope ya had a great start to the new year and i hope the rest if filled with dankness!!!!!!

I've been swamped just as you are!!! I still got the QQ in my rotation... she definitely earned her place there!!!

puff tough!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 4, 2012)

"mental image of a goldfish made of ladies front bum blood" Nice one Don. Cheers for that


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 4, 2012)

nice win by u guys well deserved mate we were really poor...throwing it away to mancity..atthis rate tottenham will be second


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2012)

stoneyluv said:


> hey Don!!! just poppin in to say high!!!!
> hope ya had a great start to the new year and i hope the rest if filled with dankness!!!!!!
> I've been swamped just as you are!!! I still got the QQ in my rotation... she definitely earned her place there!!!
> puff tough!


cheers Stoney man! here's to a great one for all! looking at houses tonight, keep getting grief off the lass saying youll have your tent out and plants in before we unpack anything else  can't argue like haha

glad the QQ is still in the plantation rotation!!! i've only got a smigden of it left i'm savouring it. 


supersillybilly said:


> "mental image of a goldfish made of ladies front bum blood" Nice one Don. Cheers for that


welcome mate 


kevin murphy said:


> nice win by u guys well deserved mate we were really poor...throwing it away to mancity..atthis rate tottenham will be second


*We Are the Geordies, the Geordie Boot Boys and We Are Mental and We Are Mad, We Are the Loyalest Football Supporters, the World Has Ever Had!



to be fair ferdinand wasn't fit but rooney was shite and well what can you say top scorere demba was on fire. i just wish we played like that every week.
*


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 5, 2012)

playing like that every week ud be challenging mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2012)

aye too right! that's Ba and tiote away to the african nations now for 6 weeks though. i can see us slumping bottom half no bother.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 5, 2012)

it not just about them to yea goalscorers are needed but keeping it tight at the back and team unty is what u need


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2012)

aye that's our other big prob our main man stevie taylor is out for the rest of the season. colochinni will hold it together though. i'm keeping the faith!

lindegaar is beatable and de gea is a pile of shite if you ask me. daft mistakes left right and center.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 5, 2012)

definate were ravaged with injurys and de gea is wank that for sure


----------



## rasclot (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey don long time no speak hope things are good ur way mate
my dog kush is the don better than my psycho love it much respect ras


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2012)

rasclot said:


> Hey don long time no speak hope things are good ur way mate
> my dog kush is the don better than my psycho love it much respect ras


I wouldnt say dogs better than psychosis, its different I would say lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2012)

rasclot said:


> Hey don long time no speak hope things are good ur way mate
> my dog kush is the don better than my psycho love it much respect ras


alreet Rasc lad, aye things are pretty kanny mate. respect is due to the man wiuth the plan in the dam fella DST's work that beauty.


mr west said:


> I wouldnt say dogs better than psychosis, its different I would say lol


horses for courses eh. personally i prefer the psycho, it's a bit more up lmao a bit more understatement of the year. dog is so heavy it could sink clouds.


think we found our new house yesterday. nice place 3 bed semi bit further out of toon but it's ideal for us. bonus the fella's leaving a 42" lcd. only harsh bit is it's going to cost us 1620 squid to move in. normally i wouldn't mind so much but it's £420 agency fees. Irony eh!? 

still feel like i've been bent over.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2012)

you ever thought of going into political mediation, lol. The DOG is the best thing in my cab, but then it's all down to preferences isn't it Mr West.


mr west said:


> I wouldnt say dogs better than psychosis, its different I would say lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think we found our new house yesterday. nice place 3 bed semi bit further out of toon but it's ideal for us. bonus the fella's leaving a 42" lcd. only harsh bit is it's going to cost us 1620 squid to move in. normally i wouldn't mind so much but it's £420 agency fees. Irony eh!?
> 
> still feel like i've been bent over.


With a 420 fee, it sounds like the right place, but where's the 55-gallon drum of vaseline?


cof


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet Rasc lad, aye things are pretty kanny mate. respect is due to the man wiuth the plan in the dam fella DST's work that beauty.
> 
> horses for courses eh. personally i prefer the psycho, it's a bit more up lmao a bit more understatement of the year. dog is so heavy it could sink clouds.
> 
> ...



Can you no go behind the agencies back????? 2k is pricey this time of year


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm not superstitious but its a strange co-inkydink eh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Can you no go behind the agencies back????? 2k is pricey this time of year


tried. No chance, no direct contact with the landlord till we've stumped up. Devious agency swinehunds


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tried. No chance, no direct contact with the landlord till we've stumped up. Devious agency swinehunds


Surley you can get a hold of him/her. (must be registered as a landlord which is a public register) Also mind all these agancies are struggling big time. Ive never heard of fee's for a rental, usually they just stick 10% on the rent. I always haggle wae them....last rental they were looking for 450 a month with 500 deposit. Ended up getting them down to 375 with no deposit. If you don't ask you don't get. I reckon if u showed up wae 1200 cash, they will hand over the keys


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2012)

aye that's pretty much what were going to do, haggle them down. 420 nicker for agency to do a credit check and give us some keys is a joke. my lass is a mean bargainer we went to the souk in tunisia a year or two back she had their life in every market stall. i thought one of them was gonna cry.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

Na den donny boy long time no speak bruva, hows it hangin lad?


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2012)

Good luck with negotiations Donny.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2012)

As we say up north, shy bairns get nowt. 

Cheers. 

My birds ma has made me a batch of cinder toffee ice cream. It's seriously tasty munchy goodness


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds great, ice cream and most things hits the spot in my world.

I was just thinking about your agency thing, over here we have to pay a months rent to agency, a month deposit, and a month in advance, so 3 months rent before you walk over the threshold. My first place I put down 10,000 guilders which was about 2800 GBP....ffs that was a sore one (it was a 65m square 1 bed unfurnished flat).


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Sounds great, ice cream and most things hits the spot in my world.
> 
> I was just thinking about your agency thing, over here we have to pay a months rent to agency, a month deposit, and a month in advance, so 3 months rent before you walk over the threshold. My first place I put down 10,000 guilders which was about 2800 GBP....ffs that was a sore one (it was a 65m square 1 bed unfurnished flat).


why so expensive D?

Hey Don i don't think that toffee is on the diet..LOL. Hope you are good


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> why so expensive D?


It's Amsterdam, and they are Dutch Estate Agents....it's normal here but it doesn't mean it is a rip off. After you rent the estate agent isn't generally involved. You just pay the landlord, so there is no monthly % to pay to the agent.

I guess it's a rip off if the person doesn't do anything for their cash, but if they provide a service they have to be paid I guess.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2012)

oh im sorry ive been away so long. ive been island hopping with the girls. i hope your doing well donnie babie.
[video=youtube_share;huA-nt05p54]http://youtu.be/huA-nt05p54[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 13, 2012)

Donny Boy, What ya at??? Doing OK?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

Missin that friday porn big time fella!!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey Don!!!

how is the house hunting going? did ya find a new place?

I stepped up to a 600!!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 14, 2012)

mornin don saturday again mate...is newcastle gunna get the result they need mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin don saturday again mate...is newcastle gunna get the result they need mate


Spurs are on ya tail kev, you still think you can do it??


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 14, 2012)

were injury ravaged mate but who knows id love spurs to win it they deserve it but dont think they have it in em to make the final push..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> were injury ravaged mate but who knows id love spurs to win it they deserve it but dont think they have it in em to make the final push..


Yeh owt could happen mate, gettin real interestin init!


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2012)

had a brief email chat with our Geordie chum, he's been busy away working by all accounts......so he said, lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

DST said:


> had a brief email chat with our Geordie chum, he's been busy away working by all accounts......so he said, lol.


Sound least the big daft get is ok


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2012)

i'm back! and not a moment too soon. london/ londoners need a kick in the balls. inconsiderate arrogant arseholes. a sweeping generalisation bordering on bigotry i know, but if you haven't come to learn that i'm always making them you don't know Donny. had a good time till we went out the last night to celebrate. several altercations.

new house is in full swing, set to move end of the month. also not a moment too soon, i'm nearly out of tweed. 

got to follow up on the weeks work today. something like a thousand leads, great for business nightmare for me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2012)

stoneyluv said:


> Hey Don!!!
> 
> how is the house hunting going? did ya find a new place?
> 
> I stepped up to a 600!!!!


you know it makes sense bruvva! youll see a massive difference.

aye i've got a place sorted. can't wait to shift in. my place is so cold. newcastle was -4c last night, hard frost on top of yesterdays hard frost. the drain from my bathroom is frozen solid and there's a half bath full of water from my shower this morning to drain, IF it gets any warmer today. not sure what i'll do if it doesn't.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 16, 2012)

Were u at the forefront of these so called altercations. lol


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2012)

what, a Northerner starting altercations, how very dare you!!!! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2012)

I was actually trying to break them up. Had to stop my gaffer chasing some fella for calling his bird. Wed have been collared in minutes. 

Some daft mug was trying to get me to pour some of my pint into his cos he was skint. Admittedly he got aggro only after I telt him to get to fuck before I swilled the rest of my pint over him. 

Fool then tried it on with the gaffers lass grabbing her n shit. Puffed the chest and give him an his boys firm shove n they thought better of it.


----------



## scroglodyte (Jan 16, 2012)

damn.....i thought it said reverse cowgirl style........what's wrong with me??


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 16, 2012)

Fuck me, Im in the West of Scotland and cunts wouldnae beg a bit of your pint off ye. I blame the captain of that cruise liner(he getting heavy shit for everything so might as well) lol


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I was actually trying to break them up. . Admittedly he got aggro only after I telt him to get to fuck before I swilled the rest of my pint over him.


sounds like it, lmfao.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> damn.....i thought it said reverse cowgirl style........what's wrong with me??


your looking for the advanced techniques section 


supersillybilly said:


> Fuck me, Im in the West of Scotland and cunts wouldnae beg a bit of your pint off ye. I blame the captain of that cruise liner(he getting heavy shit for everything so might as well) lol


i know I couldn't quite believe what i was hearing. normally if a homeless fella asks me for money i'll say no, if he asks for a bin lid for a bottle of pulse i'll give him 2 and tell him to get smashed. but some bloke in a bar who's got a pint already haha short shrift..


DST said:


> sounds like it, lmfao.....


im calm as a coma me son


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

lol.....advanced section. Very good


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know I couldn't quite believe what i was hearing. normally if a homeless fella asks me for money i'll say no, if he asks for a bin lid for a bottle of pulse i'll give him 2 and tell him to get smashed. but some bloke in a bar who's got a pint already haha short shrift..


Lol, i treat homeless drunks the same way. i hate being lied to, and 99% of times i know its a lie wen they say "Got some change? i wont buy beer with it" i'd rather it just be " got some change i'm trying buy a 40oz"..lol honesty is the best policy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2012)

true that fella!


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2012)

so if a smack head asked you for change for smack do you give them it? kinda hard to treat everyone on an even keel isn't it. But then I guess most alcy's don't go out robbing grannies.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2012)

alcoholism i whole heartedly support. smack fiends is a different barrel of stoats altogether.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2012)

swifly moving on, lol....check out the Sour Cherry on the 600, one of Hems seeds.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2012)

looks like it's going to be a sure fire winner. where ma pips at Hem? 

bumpin some oldschool this morning

[video=youtube_share;vVOrUjxsVIU]http://youtu.be/vVOrUjxsVIU[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh im sorry ive been away so long. ive been island hopping with the girls. i hope your doing well donnie babie.
> [video=youtube_share;huA-nt05p54]http://youtu.be/huA-nt05p54[/video]



hahahah sorry I missed this Doc! love it. i can picture ken and his harem of babes sipping cocktails out of coconuts smoking fat marley reefers.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 18, 2012)

Na den donny boy long time no speak bruva! hows it goin lad??.....toon are doin mint mate bet ya buzzin!
just seen you want the lemon just shout bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2012)

eeeeee zeeee P to da B. aye been out the game far too long. but in the next couple i'm unpacking the tent. going in aaaaaard son! (all that time daaaarn saaaarf has corrupted my slang). aye toon are rocking along nicely and we've just signed demba's international striking partner papis cisse. should be a good match up front. though were banging goals in without him which is nice to see. christ we might even have a decent squad to run out into europe at this rate lmao counting chickens there.....

aye i'm after las' pheno of that SLH. seen you and others do really well with it. i need a big yielding banker and it looks the ticket. pm on its way chief


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> eeeeee zeeee P to da B. aye been out the game far too long. but in the next couple i'm unpacking the tent. going in aaaaaard son! (all that time daaaarn saaaarf has corrupted my slang). aye toon are rocking along nicely and we've just signed demba's international striking partner papis cisse. should be a good match up front. though were banging goals in without him which is nice to see. christ we might even have a decent squad to run out into europe at this rate lmao counting chickens there.....
> 
> aye i'm after las' pheno of that SLH. seen you and others do really well with it. i need a big yielding banker and it looks the ticket. pm on its way chief


You know Donny, whatever I got you got! Let me know


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks hem! I was just kidding bro. Well half kidding


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2012)

The Dutch fairy has em.....mwahahahaha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

as she sits in a wing back chair, one hand stroking a white cat, plotting her next diabolical step toward world domination. 

probably smoking a doob....


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> as she sits in a wing back chair, one hand stroking a white cat, plotting her next diabolical step toward world domination.
> 
> probably smoking a doob....


Dirty Whore. I do so love her..LOL


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 19, 2012)

What's good Donald brova?! It's been a little while... but I've been lurking to and fro 

You get back on the grow wagon again yet? I'm still shut down... maybe for another couple months at least. It sucks... I'm sitting on all sorts of seeds that I am absolutely itching to crack. Perhaps you know that feeling. . .

I'm gonna go smoke one and try to cope  I'll be lurping around a lil more tho. . .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2012)

alreet fella!?

yeah I've been out for 6 months so you could say i'm accustomed to that feeling! sucks the big one eh... i'm getting back on track ASAP should be next week or so. 

wont be long fella you'll be back in the saddle!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 23, 2012)

hows the head this weekend mate bad result mnate bad result pal..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2012)

full of cold, i didnt go crazy drink wise. well not for me anyway. bad ref decision though it clearly wasn't a penner, good half yard out the box


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

Not a wink of sleep last night. Mrs chucked me on the couch. Alot of sweating and tossing and turning going on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2012)

hahah aye that'll be two days on the wreck for ya billy...

my bird keeps forgetting to turn her phone alarm off at the weekends. 7am both days this weekend. i've told her once more it's going out the window. i wouldn't mind but he just goes back to kip while i'm up with a thumper watching saturday fucking kitchen. new gaff has a spare bedroom though


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah aye that'll be two days on the wreck for ya billy...
> 
> my bird keeps forgetting to turn her phone alarm off at the weekends. 7am both days this weekend. i've told her once more it's going out the window. i wouldn't mind but he just goes back to kip while i'm up with a thumper watching saturday fucking kitchen. new gaff has a spare bedroom though



Im sure most phones you can set to weekdays only. Same here, once Im up, I'm up. Hence my kitchen drawer is a mini chemist. I nearly tried one of my m8's "pink fuckers" as he calls them. Fuck knows what they are(i reckon anti psycotics) but your out like a light within 20mins but a mongo the whole of the next day. Pros and cons eh! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2012)

aye she has a phone that does that........

i use imovane. script in the uk but available from all good canadian online pharmacies  only in halfs mind a full one and it's metal mouth in the morning and cloudy till mid day. ideal for 'those' nights on it though.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

Im on it......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2012)

hahah again.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah again.


Naw....I mean having a look at your helper tablets. lol That will be me till Thursday, mibby Wed, mibby Tues aw fuck it might be tonight. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

I've tried them, wake up in the morning as if you've been sucking on a 10p all night. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.unitedpharmacies-uk.com/Imovane_Zopiclone_75mg_30_Tablets_p_448.html

aye them's the ones lmao. work though. addictive as hell


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

fuck me thats a scary website. You can order anti phsycotics. Jesus. Self medicate. lol Just made a big pot of potato and leek soup


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2012)

Just think how mental you need to be to have to get anti loopers without a script.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Just think how mental you need to be to have to get anti loopers without a script.


Good market there tho. lol I remeber I pulled this stunner and she took me back to her place. She was from Belfast and was at Uni in Stirling. Had a cracking night. Wild infact. Now she gets up in the morning and asks if I want some breakfast, Im like nice one. So off she goes and Im a proper nosey cunt. Started looking through her drawers. Holy fucking chemist. There was amitriptoline, yellows and all sorts of shit(fucking new it was too good to be true) anyway eat breakfast and gave her the message again before leaving. I made excuses every time she would call and then she wouldn't call but send the most hate fulled txts. I just thought it was funny and a little scary how a woman could spout evil shit like she was. Anyway about 3 months after the hate fulled txts ma m8 Big John said he had a new bird. Low and behold it was her. I remember him introducing us and I was like Hello and she said, "we have already met" in a real sinister tone. I tried to warn the big man but he was saying he could handle it. 3 weeks later she glassed him for talking to his sisters m8. Lost a bit of his nose. Last I heard she suffered a total breakdown and is back in Belfast. (shitting masel incase she reads this and gets my IP somehow) lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2012)

Aye I've had a few unhinged ones but always got out afore they got too mental. Had a few try n get my mates turn on me. One said id cracked her one in a club one neet. Next I know I'm getting braced by a few big lads til I telt them if id have smacked her do you think shed have come back in the club. Bitch gave me a reet pasting with steel capped docs, chipped me shin bones. 5 year later she was back from working away and wanted shaking again. Birds are fuckin mental. And no I didn't!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol birds are mental indeed. How is don?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye I've had a few unhinged ones but always got out afore they got too mental. Had a few try n get my mates turn on me. One said id cracked her one in a club one neet. Next I know I'm getting braced by a few big lads til I telt them if id have smacked her do you think shed have come back in the club. Bitch gave me a reet pasting with steel capped docs, chipped me shin bones. 5 year later she was back from working away and wanted shaking again. Birds are fuckin mental. And no I didn't!


I like it when I go to my m8's houses and they are having the same barmys. Makes me feel better. My m8 phoned me by mistake last night and I heard his Mrs call him an idiot, he was shouting "Im the idiot, IM THE FUCKING IDIOT, YOUR A FUCKING DAFTY" lolololol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol birds are mental indeed. How is don?


whats the american version of the phrase? bitches be crazy!? lol. I'm ok mate bit full of cold but ive got the hot toddies flowing. had my biological dad crawl out the woodwork again playing the guilt trip card. other than that i'm all gravy man. hows tricks your end?


supersillybilly said:


> I like it when I go to my m8's houses and they are having the same barmys. Makes me feel better. My m8 phoned me by mistake last night and I heard his Mrs call him an idiot, he was shouting "Im the idiot, IM THE FUCKING IDIOT, YOUR A FUCKING DAFTY" lolololol


hahah i'm quite lucky in that me n her indoors don't shout n ball at each other, we rarely ever fight to be honest. we did have a real blow out once when we were both areshole drunk, i chucked the sofa off the wall and knacked all the plaster and she phoned her father to pick her up at 3 in the morning. he duly turned up and neither of us could remember why we were arguing. he just laughed and told us to get to bed.

we're more huffing, stubborn bastard types normally.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 23, 2012)

Eyup mate, takin snips tomoz so next week some time geeza!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

Sofa off the wall. lol Would have liked to have been a fly on the wall or maybe not. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup mate, takin snips tomoz so next week some time geeza!!


man with the plan! nice one


supersillybilly said:


> Sofa off the wall. lol Would have liked to have been a fly on the wall or maybe not. lol


aye me too i couldnt remember doing it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2012)

*

ross kemp folded. i've been chuckling for a good half hour.

http://t.co/dysJVXpx​
​
*


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats the american version of the phrase? bitches be crazy!? lol.


Chicks are fucking nuts works too. Lol... if there is one universal truth, hahaha (don't tell me wife I said that).


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 24, 2012)

whoa just stumbled in here.. this is a big thread! Is this still a Grow Journal?
Hey Don you mentioned on the first page you had some Kali mist beans you were gunna grow out? did that ever happen? could you tell me roughly what page that was back on? or what the date was when you started them, and then I can sift through to find that date. Ive got 7 Kali Mist plants going right now, thought it would be good to see how they grow. Thanks


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 24, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup mate, takin snips tomoz so next week some time geeza!!


cant wait  donnys gonna smash it with the lemon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> whoa just stumbled in here.. this is a big thread! Is this still a Grow Journal?
> Hey Don you mentioned on the first page you had some Kali mist beans you were gunna grow out? did that ever happen? could you tell me roughly what page that was back on? or what the date was when you started them, and then I can sift through to find that date. Ive got 7 Kali Mist plants going right now, thought it would be good to see how they grow. Thanks


what up dillypickle! think you must have me confused. i love serious seeds but haven't run kali mist. this will be a grow journal once more, very soon!


las fingerez said:


> cant wait  donnys gonna smash it with the lemon


you knows it son! can't friggin wait. I've just had word on me new digs so it's all systems GO GO GO!


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2012)

so what ya gonna do first don


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what up dillypickle! think you must have me confused. i love serious seeds but haven't run kali mist. this will be a grow journal once more, very soon!


...then maybe you will consider running Kali Mist? heheh


I could have sworn you said so on the first page that you had ordered some Kali Mist, it was mentioned breifly in a list of a few strains you had ordered for the next run. This being back in 2008... but then I flipped through to a few months later and it was never mentioned again.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> So i got a new 125W envirolight and reflector and covered a cupboard in mylar, the next temporary measure till i can organise a bud box
> 
> ive moved them into the new gaffe but done away with a couple of the weaker looking ones due to space requirements...
> 
> ...


See here it is! Kali Mist! wheres the Kali Mist!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> ...then maybe you will consider running Kali Mist? heheh
> not anytime soon, it is one of their best sellers though apparently. i've got my own sativa project i want to get underway but that's going to be a while off..
> 
> I could have sworn you said so on the first page that you had ordered some Kali Mist, it was mentioned breifly in a list of a few strains you had ordered for the next run. This being back in 2008... but then I flipped through to a few months later and it was never mentioned again.





Thedillestpickle said:


> See here it is! Kali Mist! wheres the Kali Mist!


hahaha well there you go! if my memory serves correct, which is a rarity. I think it was male and i binned it. that was back before my breeding days


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

Someone is Mr Popular


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2012)

Usually newcomers just tell me to get a fan to strengthen my stems...


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

Couldny give a toss about your stems. Delete some fucking PM's. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2012)

Done...........


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 4, 2012)

heyyy maneeee. hows things goin ova here?? how ya been?? jsut did a big update in my thread. =D i was talkin to DST and he said u had a purple dog pheno... ? i was searchin for pics but i cant seem to find any. lol. i got a dog a couple weeks into flower and its turning purple. =D and DST sent me here to check out pics. lol. u watchin the superbowl 2morrow??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Usually newcomers just tell me to get a fan to strengthen my stems...


Get a fan and strengthen those string beans .. How is it don?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2012)

You guys watch the super bowl over there? Last time I asked about NFL I got flamed for being a stupid yank.

How's the new place Donny? Are things sorted? lol... stupid question. Of course they're not. Moving sure is a pain.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

I just had muesli in a super bowl....was yummy.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2012)

I thought muselini was some italian guy?


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

he also branched out into cereals.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> heyyy maneeee. hows things goin ova here?? how ya been?? jsut did a big update in my thread. =D i was talkin to DST and he said u had a purple dog pheno... ? i was searchin for pics but i cant seem to find any. lol. i got a dog a couple weeks into flower and its turning purple. =D and DST sent me here to check out pics. lol. u watchin the superbowl 2morrow??


Alreet Chris lad, I did indeed have a purple leafed dog buds were still silver. I'll have to dig the post out again. Trying to do that on my phone is a ballache. It's a cracking pheno. Nee superbowl for Donald I'm just getting ready to hit the boozer.1:30 kick off today. Sleep on the sofa by 6 Haha... whats the superbowl??  jks 


wyteberrywidow said:


> Get a fan and strengthen those string beans .. How is it don?


Hammers cocked just need to get things ordered. Made an executive decision on the location, so nothing to stop me. You good chief?!


jigfresh said:


> You guys watch the super bowl over there? Last time I asked about NFL I got flamed for being a stupid yank.
> How's the new place Donny? Are things sorted? lol... stupid question. Of course they're not. Moving sure is a pain.


No the NFL is a bit close to our egg chasing game, rugby. Ozzy rules Footy I don't mind though oddly enough. Move ie done bond is returned. I'm setting up next week. Sorting my mothers back from a mate who left some divvy crusty hippy to water them for a month. Hes only given them bloom in veg the twit... so my glorious 3ft bush mommas are burnt to feck. Honestly it's a wonder the pad can dress himself. Hows you bro?


DST said:


> I just had muesli in a super bowl....was yummy.


Crunch nut cornflakes for moi. Stella inbound tho!

Oh and on another note my new neighbours are religious nutters AGAIN ffs get this, its the mountain of fire a miracles....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 5, 2012)

Eyup don glad things are finally getting there for ya mate. How long do you reckon the new setup will take ya, is it bigger space? 
Make sure you toon do the job today mate got ya on me slip! 
Snips are coming on sound won't be long!


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 5, 2012)

hahahaha. awwww come onnn. no super bowl!!?? lol.. if ya had to pick... giants or pats?? (.... pats...... say.. the... pats....) =p and awww see im pretty sure mine has purple buds. deff noticed sum purple calaxes. but shes still only 2 weeks in. but anywayzzzz. wats new in ur garden???


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm doing well buddy. Thanks for asking. Finally set up a separate veg space after 3 years of growing. It was about time.

I'm quite disappointed chelsea couldn't hold on to their lead today. At least utd only got 1 point. Now if my spurs can win tomorrow we only 3 points off 2nd. And your newcastle boys seems to have turned a corner. Right there for a spot in the top 4. You must be pretty happy bout that.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 5, 2012)

hey don hows tricks ? bet ya lookin forward to getting back on your feet innit  
now my tents down i can feel your pain lmao !
Well i got another 6 weeks ish before mine goes back up but got some good plans 

just bought 2 x 45lt storage box's im thinking of converting with 2 plants in each , so i can run a continuos 12/12 from seed hydro tent then use my waterfarmz\scrog net for the other tent


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup don glad things are finally getting there for ya mate. How long do you reckon the new setup will take ya, is it bigger space?
> Make sure you toon do the job today mate got ya on me slip!
> Snips are coming on sound won't be long!


alreet man, it'll be up and running this weekend. i'm ordering the bits of kit i need today, got to do some seed runs for BB so getting set up ASAP. aye the toon won though i wouldn't quite call it convincingly like... had em at evens so a score score back. covers my other lines on the slip lol. only had 3 wrong out the full weekend ffs. one day it'll come off, it's always the draws that crew me.


chb444220 said:


> hahahaha. awwww come onnn. no super bowl!!?? lol.. if ya had to pick... giants or pats?? (.... pats...... say.. the... pats....) =p and awww see im pretty sure mine has purple buds. deff noticed sum purple calaxes. but shes still only 2 weeks in. but anywayzzzz. wats new in ur garden???


hahah man nufc kicked off at half one i was passed out blind drunk by 6pm no way i was seeing the superbowl, though i could have, i was awake at like 3am. my body clock is cast iron. hits 7 hours and hey presto i'm awake. drives me mad. pats or giants ?!?! shit man when i last followed it green bay packers were the shit lol. anyhow here's the purple dog


DOG purp pheno



































WOOOOOF[/QUOTE]


jigfresh said:


> I'm doing well buddy. Thanks for asking. Finally set up a separate veg space after 3 years of growing. It was about time.
> I'm quite disappointed chelsea couldn't hold on to their lead today. At least utd only got 1 point. Now if my spurs can win tomorrow we only 3 points off 2nd. And your newcastle boys seems to have turned a corner. Right there for a spot in the top 4. You must be pretty happy bout that.


hahah 3 years and no veg space, rock on the perpetual man! gonna be a tough one for spurs they really need the points to stay in the fight, but liverpool have been getting back to form. should be a canny game, might see if i can get out for it though my lass may go crackers seeing as i've done nowt but drink and watch footy all weekend.


RobbieP said:


> hey don hows tricks ? bet ya lookin forward to getting back on your feet innit
> now my tents down i can feel your pain lmao !
> Well i got another 6 weeks ish before mine goes back up but got some good plans
> just bought 2 x 45lt storage box's im thinking of converting with 2 plants in each , so i can run a continuos 12/12 from seed hydro tent then use my waterfarmz\scrog net for the other tent


words can't describe how happy i am to getting back in the game rob. i'm tempted by this hydro lark, going to dabble with one but go with what i know for a while need the first few runs to come off without a hitch. 

right, 8 million emails to catch up with from the weekend. laters all


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Alreet Chris lad, I did indeed have a purple leafed dog buds were still silver. I'll have to dig the post out again. Trying to do that on my phone is a ballache. It's a cracking pheno. Nee superbowl for Donald I'm just getting ready to hit the boozer.1:30 kick off today. Sleep on the sofa by 6 Haha... whats the superbowl??  jks
> 
> Hammers cocked just need to get things ordered. Made an executive decision on the location, so nothing to stop me. You good chief?!
> 
> ...


I'm straight .. You know I'm waiting to see what you do with the goodies..


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2012)

No one gives them love like we do Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm straight .. You know I'm waiting to see what you do with the goodies..


i'll do you proud no worry! i'm itching to get popping. there's going to be some tough choices which are going in first. perpetual planning tonight!


DST said:


> No one gives them love like we do Don.


you know it man


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 6, 2012)

Do me proud? Don't worry you'll do us proud with your skills I can't wait to see as well as everybody else. You are gonna help me fugue what I should pop. 
Trust me I know about the planning on what to pop I had to pull some last minutes myself.. Decisions decisions.. Once my income tax gets here which should be this week I'm getting another tent and popping some more stuff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2012)

yeah man i've got some of your pips to pop, probs gonna pick a couple and do a couple of each, it's going to be a fine balance of running clones and hoping for the right mix of m/f's to keep the numbers down. 

another tent eh, deffo got your perpetual on haha.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah that's the plan don. See if I get some frosty Qq and I already have some ggg strains and Cali connection strains.. I might try some rare dankness ghost train haze 1 and 8.. 2x600 I figure 1 in its own tent and start the perpetual grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2012)

A haze tent would be awesome. 1200w for one plant  nice!

i'm deffo going to pop a haze in with the first run. i crossed that 6.5 month panama to the psycho killer so it should be some rocketfuel but the pips were a bit underdeveloped.. how i hear you ask after 6.5 months. lol i only spluffed it about 7 weeks before i chopped it. hopefully they'll germ.


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2012)

Is that you spluffing old Grannies Don!!! jeezo. lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2012)

old bitches need love too Bru


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 6, 2012)

Don your inbox is full mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2012)

emptied....


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey me old tit. I miss comin here and seeing all you porn..LOL..

Good luck on gettin it up...LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2012)

tits porn and getting it up. there's an inyourendo minefield right there.

 

soon enough chief soon enough.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tits porn and getting it up. there's an inyourendo minefield right there.
> 
> 
> 
> soon enough chief soon enough.


I know I left it wide open for ya!LOLLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi there cowboy. i hope your move is going well . are you still going to be using your tent ? If you could have any type of set up what would you like? like when you moved were you were thinking about your grow area right? were you always thinkin about your tent or were you thinkin other options like using a full open room. Im going to be moving and i dont know if i should keep my tents . I do like the controlled environment i have with the tent.. the temps, bug control, smell control.. but i always dream of an open room as well. I hope you are doing well and i look forward to seeing your new set up. take care, 
ambz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2012)

That's me back in the game. 

OG18 x Sour diesel x chem dawg
Larry OG x chem valley kush
Psycho killer x panama
Cherry cheese x livers
Psychokiller x livers
Livers x blueberry
Psychosis
Livers

So much for keeping numbers down.... old habits eh.

My kit is coming wed ambs. Going down to half size an flogging the big tent. Still keeping the twin 6's though  

I think I would rather have the tent than open plan for all the reasons you mention plus one, stealth.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 6, 2012)

That's sounding real good Don real good!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2012)

nice list very nice. im glad to see the cherry cheeze livers on there. who else grows that besides you ? im going to run it when i do my next run in the desert.i cant believe how stong that med is. i smoked a tiny weeny bud in my new electronic respitory ballastic optimizer and was so fuckin stoned out of my mind for like 6 hours. are some of the other ones on your list new mixes? 
I cant wait to see your new kit! its going to be so awesome. I like your avitar too


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 6, 2012)

Hell yeah bro. I see u got the diesel. Cant wait for the porn tho


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 6, 2012)

shishkaboy said:


> Hell yeah bro. I see u got the diesel. Cant wait for the porn tho


Shish missing in action what's good buddy?


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 7, 2012)

Same ol shit. I got rid of a bunch of strains but just set up a ebb flow table. Im crossing over to the dark side. I got some foxfarms cha ching havent used it yet tho.Anybody know anything about it? Like timing wise?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2012)

What strains will u be running?
I have no experience with fox farms with hydro.. I don't think the organic would be good but I don't know.. But gh GmbH or an GmbH is all good for the ebb n flow. I used the gh line in my rainforest with good results and the an I used soil and now in coco with good results so far.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 7, 2012)

just kool aid kush for now. gotta get some new stuff. im just excited that i got this stupid aerocloner to root something i have had terrible results in the past


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That's sounding real good Don real good!!


should be some crackers out of that lot, hoping for a few males here and there and enough to get a decent amount of sensimilla! 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> nice list very nice. im glad to see the cherry cheeze livers on there. who else grows that besides you ? im going to run it when i do my next run in the desert.i cant believe how stong that med is. i smoked a tiny weeny bud in my new electronic respitory ballastic optimizer and was so fuckin stoned out of my mind for like 6 hours. are some of the other ones on your list new mixes?
> I cant wait to see your new kit! its going to be so awesome. I like your avitar too


thanks pet, the smelly cherry is my cross, there's been a few down the line have grown it, rasclot had a real cracker come out but it wasn't purple, i'm hoping to lock down the purple and the tall pheno's then maybe work the two together. it's some powerful smoke eh! not the strongest i've toked but pretty nice balance of stone imho.

the new mixes came from WBW the cali strains he's been tinkering with. the Psycho killer x panama is a new one i did with the mutant 6.5 month sativa panama. all bets are off on how long it'll take to finish mind haha. Psycho killer x livers is westy's pk back to the clone only livers which i'll be running a few cuts of cos it's mind bending. and the Livers x blueberry is from underground originals, haven't even sexed them yet. they've had a real hard life so far. i starved them then my mates stand in gardener fed it nowt but bloom nutes for a month or so. i've yet to see how fucked they are.


shishkaboy said:


> Hell yeah bro. I see u got the diesel. Cant wait for the porn tho


blast from the past! I thought you'd been pinched man. you still spreading the cheese to the city that never sleeps?


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey boys and girls, looks like Don will be cooking up a storm. Godo to see ya shishka, and WBW! Shout out fae the Dam.
Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2012)

i only left the kitchen in body, my heads been thinking about combinations since i stepped out for a minute


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 7, 2012)

Gonna have to try sour Cherry. Livers x CC x C-4XCB, I got purple off the bat so did Dst. Mine is a Liver and CC pheno kinda tall but real purple.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2012)

it's on the agenda for sure hem! need the fairy to stretch her wings  it looks that good i was tempted to use it in a rework of the CCxL be a long long way down the line though.


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2012)

Fairy's gettin her arse together first, lol.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2012)

probably best to send her twice maybe. just in case the Luftwaffe intercept or worse Royal Mail


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That's me back in the game.
> 
> OG18 x Sour diesel x chem dawg
> Larry OG x chem valley kush
> ...


Nice list donny! Glad to see you getting it up & on. 

And with the L x CC just about every one i saw including all of mine. i think youve got a hit. i had a nice-n-fruity one that after a lil' cure it had like a mentholated tasted to it. very nice imo.


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 7, 2012)

ill throw sum pics of that purple dog in here for ya as well. soo u can see wat she looks like.colors are reallllyyyyy startin to come thru now. =)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nice list donny! Glad to see you getting it up & on.
> And with the L x CC just about every one i saw including all of mine. i think youve got a hit. i had a nice-n-fruity one that after a lil' cure it had like a mentholated tasted to it. very nice imo.


you know it! cheers yeah someone else mentioned a menthol taste to it a while back. like the synthetic cherry flavour tunes i think the lad mentioned. 


chb444220 said:


> ill throw sum pics of that purple dog in here for ya as well. soo u can see wat she looks like.colors are reallllyyyyy startin to come thru now. =)


sweet, you using anything to bring it out? purple maxx etc or any cold temps, i thought my lone purpy dog was an anomaly

just bought some new pips too gage green's colombian black. my gaffer is oldskool to the bone smoked the gold back in the day in like 70 odd, he's been after some ever since haha 14-18 weeks mind


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you know it! cheers yeah someone else mentioned a menthol taste to it a while back. like the synthetic cherry flavour tunes i think the lad mentioned.
> 
> sweet, you using anything to bring it out? purple maxx etc or any cold temps, i thought my lone purpy dog was an anomaly
> 
> just bought some new pips too gage green's colombian black. my gaffer is oldskool to the bone smoked the gold back in the day in like 70 odd, he's been after some ever since haha 14-18 weeks mind


nope. not doin anything.. i mean its a lil cold at night. but nothing drastic at all.. like 70-72 at night. i think its just genetics... but its deff off.. especially HOW purple it is so far. only 2 1/2 weeks in. by the time it finishes.... idk man... lol. gonna have sum crazyy ass colors. Mmmmm columbian black sounds bomb man. u got any new seed creation?? i still have 2 qrazy quakes. and 1 cheesequake x ak 48. last few have been males tho... =( sucks. mgiht pop the rest and hope for the best (like that rhyme? =p)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2012)

intershting mishter bond. cool look forward to the snaps. 

yeah i read up on the columbian black and thought i'll have some of that! nice to stick in the back of the tent and forget about it! more to factor in to the timeline haha...

yeah i've got a few new numbers that need a run out. you interested?!


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 7, 2012)

Yep still cheesein it up. But the kool aid came out as a favorite. Ill prolly start a few beans here too soon.


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> intershting mishter bond. cool look forward to the snaps.
> 
> yeah i read up on the columbian black and thought i'll have some of that! nice to stick in the back of the tent and forget about it! more to factor in to the timeline haha...
> 
> yeah i've got a few new numbers that need a run out. you interested?!


thank god i took the plants out to take a couple pics 4 ya... i noticed 2 of my K-13's pushed out a few nanners.... =( fuckkkin sucks... of course it was the 2 best plants i had put it 2. =( i had 3 all 2gether.... and 2 went hermie. sooo im hopin this last 1 doesnt go herm on me. =/ and yeaaa mannn im interested. =D jsut PM me and lemme kno wat cha got. =D gonna post the pics next... weird tho... noticed sum strange yellowin/oranging on the top of the dog... its not anywehre near the light.. soo i kno its not burnt.. but thats wat it almost looks like... check it out. any idea wat it is??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2012)

Kool shish!

Chris they need to invent a manner be gone spray. In my grand house it was called the embassy snooker final...

Sucks man, still least you caught em semi early. Pics ya say?


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Dog (Purple Pheno)*​


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Kool shish!
> 
> Chris they need to invent a manner be gone spray. In my grand house it was called the embassy snooker final...
> 
> Sucks man, still least you caught em semi early. Pics ya say?


yeaaa glad i caught them b4 any pollen dropped etc.... but sucks tho. i was real excited about them. the 1st one was wayyy ahead of all the others. startin to frost up.... etc.. adn the other was the bushiest plant i had... i am prayin the last plant doesnt fuck up on me tho.. ill be pissed! lol. lemme kno wat ya think that yellowin is on the top? jsut happened the alst few days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2012)

Dude if that's dog ill eat my hat. Looks more like sour cherry, hemlocks new one. I could be wrong of course, but I'd hazard a guess to say I'm not the only one with dodge labeling skills! 

Looks nice tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2012)

yellowing looks like burnto me ?!


----------



## rasclot (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey donny boy how's things mate? I've got a propa purple dog and psychosis at the min 9 weeks into 12/12 wen the misses gets back il get sum pics up ras


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Dude if that's dog ill eat my hat. Looks more like sour cherry, hemlocks new one. I could be wrong of course, but I'd hazard a guess to say I'm not the only one with dodge labeling skills!
> 
> Looks nice tho


I was thinking the same. The Dog usually has fatter leaves... and that one looks exactly like the sour cherry's everyone been posting up, same leaves, same coloring. Like donny said, could be wrong,but i'd guess the same thing.

She is beautiful though. No matter what she is.

I don't even trust my labels anymore. No matter how hard I try I never get it right. I usually just wait till they are ready to harvest and by then I can usually tell what they are by look and smell, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2012)

Doesnt look too doggy to me either, but that fan leaf pic does look headbandish. Has anyone else had a purple dog?


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2012)

i think only a few folk were sent the sour cherry to test (although no one has reported actually potting it. I guess it depends where and probably who the seed came from.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Dude if that's dog ill eat my hat. Looks more like sour cherry, hemlocks new one. I could be wrong of course, but I'd hazard a guess to say I'm not the only one with dodge labeling skills!
> 
> Looks nice tho


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 7, 2012)

DST said:


> i think only a few folk were sent the sour cherry to test (although no one has reported actually potting it. I guess it depends where and probably who the seed came from.


I have two that are beginning seedlings, but like all good stoners, I have an un-marked plant that is 1 month old that I suspect is a sour cherry.

What is it about stoners and labeling? I was looking for a clone of a strain and couldn't find her. I had mis-labeled her and put her into bloom and it's a little late to try to get another clone...re-veg hasn't been working too well, so I popped some more seeds. There are certain benefits to having a plant hermi just enough to produce a few seeds.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I have two that are beginning seedlings, but like all good stoners, I have an un-marked plant that is 1 month old that I suspect is a sour cherry.
> 
> What is it about stoners and labeling? I was looking for a clone of a strain and couldn't find her. I had mis-labeled her and put her into bloom and it's a little late to try to get another clone...re-veg hasn't been working too well, so I popped some more seeds. There are certain benefits to having a plant hermi just enough to produce a few seeds.
> 
> ...


More of a case of wishful thinking on our buddy chris' part. Told ya it is either a selfed dog seed or more likely from stray Artic Express pollen (that's how I had it written down for my reference) and when you showed it to me I said it looked like the latter. You remeber member : ?)

...hey cof not exactly sure why I copied your post with it lol


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Dude if that's dog ill eat my hat. Looks more like sour cherry, hemlocks new one. I could be wrong of course, but I'd hazard a guess to say I'm not the only one with dodge labeling skills!
> 
> Looks nice tho



Hey Don it sure looks like sour cherry. I got one about two weeks further along than that one I'll post tommrow.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2012)

The Sour Cherry I have seems to have most of it's colouring in the calyxes. This looks slightly different what with the colouring on the underside of the leaves. I don't think it would be a selfed DOG, perhaps as HC said it has come from something that has mixed in with the DOG. I Fhe can get that lock out or ph cl mag problem sorted it looks like it'll be a winner..


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 8, 2012)

Aye don .... long time no see..where u been bro ..... in the pen with koosh?No shit man... your the creator of the cherry cheeze livers????sounds pretty nice don..... Abra kadabra man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2012)

rasclot said:


> Hey donny boy how's things mate? I've got a propa purple dog and psychosis at the min 9 weeks into 12/12 wen the misses gets back il get sum pics up ras


the plot thickens?! purple calyx's or leaves or both?!?!?!


jigfresh said:


> She is beautiful though. No matter what she is.


true dat Jig


Hemlock said:


> Hey Don it sure looks like sour cherry. I got one about two weeks further along than that one I'll post tommrow.


does doesn't it or something related.


323cheezy said:


> Aye don .... long time no see..where u been bro ..... in the pen with koosh?No shit man... your the creator of the cherry cheeze livers????sounds pretty nice don..... Abra kadabra man.


hahah not quite. it was killing me watching everyone's grows so i took some time out busied myself with work. it was like having a massive pair of boobies in front of you and having your hands tied behind your back  yeah CCxL or smelly cherry is mine. 


So. my thinking is this mystery plant is either sour cherry or a cross of one of its components, being that it came from HC, who's been working the black strains. id hazard a guess at it being black sour bubble related. how does it smell Chris?

looks BSB in structure to me





View attachment 2044132View attachment 2044134

i love a good mystery.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 8, 2012)

What's the mystery? I answered it last night.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2012)

jinkies, Chris would have gotten away with it were it not for those meddling kids


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 8, 2012)

Sour Cherry


Sour Cherry


Here ya go Don. Sour Cherry about 3-4 week in.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 8, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's the mystery? I answered it last night.


Oh well that solves it! He has spoken.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 8, 2012)

I wouldn't have said anything if Chris wasn't growing a plant from a pac of seeds marked..."Selfed DOG or DOG x Artic Express" that I had given him.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> View attachment 2046573
> Sour Cherry
> 
> View attachment 2046574
> ...


Mean green hem, or purple should that be.


Highlanders cave said:


> I wouldn't have said anything if Chris wasn't growing a plant from a pac of seeds marked..."Selfed DOG or DOG x Artic Express" that I had given him.


Is the arctic that purple? You worked a lot of purp ish stuff recently. Caseyband c4 bsb etc just saying.


Still interested to see your dog Rasc


----------



## rasclot (Feb 9, 2012)

Check it out in the 600 breeding page mate takes too long to post again lol ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2012)

Straight up belter there Ras. Nice work


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 9, 2012)

lol. wow. alotta talk about the dog. and purple... and diff strains it might be. wrong labels. hahahaha.. yeaa th epack did say dog x AE... but once it started flwoering HC was tryna figure out wether it had any AE in it.. or if it was just str8 up DOG.. and he was leanin 2wards thinking it was jsut DOG. i kno its deff not sour cherry. lol. cuz i never got any of those. and i dont think HC did either.. oo wellll. we'll just wait and sew ho she looks a lil further into flowering. i had askede DST about it and he said to talk to DOn. lol. didnt realize it was gonna cause sucvh a debate. =p im excited to see how she turns out tho. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 9, 2012)

doesnt have 2 much of a smell in there right now. =/ wen i pull them out this weekend ill take more pics and try to get a good whiff.. might have to do a lil molestation. =p


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2012)

So far no one has had dog with jet purple calyxs like that. Haven't seen arctic express, can't say what it looks like


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 9, 2012)

my arctic express pushed out a bit of color.... it's in the leaves though, not the calyxs. i think chris had an AE with some color as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks canny enough


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2012)

DAMN that is frosty. Great work for sure. WOW!!!!!



stoneyluv said:


> my arctic express pushed out a bit of color.... it's in the leaves though, not the calyxs. i think chris had an AE with some color as well.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree Jig, that looks smaakalishous!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

have to say our man 323 cheeze is still holding the crown that purp he posted in his xxx og grow is crackers. not taking anything away from ya stoney that's still gorgeous. 

any uk lads have experience with the attitude ? how long do they usually take to arrive after ordering without selecting their rip off 'guarantee' method of buying a fuckin tin or tee shirt blatantly advertising your growing weed. 

When BB opens we should make everyone buy a souvenir house brick. charge £19.99 postage and call it a stealth option. FFS

hoping the tent/fan/filter will arrive today and hopefully the pips n i'll be off to the swede shop for a sack of coco in the morning.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

No idea with Attitude mate, soz.

You buying a new tent? old one not good anymore?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

same question got removed from the admin in the uk thread, against what rule i haven't the foggiest, seeing as they advertise here? 

old tent's too big for the space i have man.  think i've found a buyer/ disciple for it though


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

riu gremlins eh.

too big you say, boohoo. You need to think about setting yourself up vertical then mate, pull weight from above bru


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

i was tempted i have to say, but i'm more tempted by hydro and knowing me and my drinking and gardening habits. stacking hydro on shelves is deffo not a good idea. my lass would go spare. 

though a re circulating thing like in jigs cupboard but on a 2m tall scale would be a sight to behold eh.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

Well it's all about maximising your space lad, so yeh, it would be a sight. Can't wait to do my full run of DOG in my cab. That will be a sight to behold.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 10, 2012)

* was tempted i have to say, but i'm more tempted by hydro and knowing me and my drinking and gardening habits. stacking hydro on shelves is deffo not a good idea. my lass would go spare. 


LOLOLOLOLOLOL,,, Love your honesty Don!
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

you aint kidding man! 

Tha DOGG pound crew haha


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 10, 2012)

So I got this dude helping me with me new setup and he just spent a full season out west on Oregon. He showing me some new techniques they use out there.
This dude is telling me he can get me to 1 plant 1 light and get 1.25-1.5 lb. i think hes full of shit but we shall see. What do ya'll think.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

I think that is more than possible Hem, but it's all in the method applied to grow. You veg your plant long enough and give it enough room for the roots of course it'll produce that. But vegging when you do not have the outdoors to do it in can cost a lot of money (it effectively costs around 30% more to veg plants than flower if I am not mistaken).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

well hem, i'v seen folks do it. big tomato grower had trees 10ft tall hitting those sort of numbers but you've got to throw the lumens at them/ veg them long enough etc. i'm not sure if there's actually a terminal weight ration or plants. but looking at other trees in nature i see no reason to think there is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

reet i'm off out to get the lady a new ironing board cover for valentines day! remember get out for yours today or all the nice patterned ones will be sold out


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

lmao....okay, best rush out and get me one then. Good luck with it!


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 10, 2012)

ive had sum pretty purple buds myself. =) id id have 2 see that pic of that bud don. =) and yeaa my arctic expres has sum slight purpling. not like stoneys tho. his was more purple than mine. ill be sure to take sum more pics of the DOG or w.e. the hell it is... lol and post them up here this weekend


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> reet i'm off out to get the lady a new ironing board cover for valentines day! remember get out for yours today or all the nice patterned ones will be sold out [/QUOTE
> 
> FFS thats funny Don. Right I'm off to get mine as well. She will SHIT when she opens it..LOLOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

You mean 'give you shit!'


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> You mean 'give you shit!'


LOL that exactly wha t mean!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2012)

looks like all the pips are in the process of popping the kush crosses are racing to get potted on as are the tall smelly cherries, and they already STINK. i dont think i've ever noticed a seedling smell before.


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2012)

it probably gets lost in all the othger growing smells when u got a full grow on and not notice it?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like all the pips are in the process of popping the kush crosses are racing to get potted on as are the tall smelly cherries, and they already STINK. i dont think i've ever noticed a seedling smell before.


Wait wait wait!!! The kush crosses popped fast? How many popped? Can't wait to see this one don!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2012)

mr west said:


> it probably gets lost in all the othger growing smells when u got a full grow on and not notice it?


Probably just me not being used to the funk.


wyteberrywidow said:


> Wait wait wait!!! The kush crosses popped fast? How many popped? Can't wait to see this one don!!!


4 sprouts up and looking good. The OG18 x SD x chem and the OG x Larry. Can't wait myself!


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice fuelly sour mixture you got going there Donald.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2012)

Been wondering if the legend strains from over the pond are as good as the tales. A nice male wouldn't go a miss


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Been wondering if the legend strains from over the pond are as good as the tales. A nice male wouldn't go a miss



always sems better when it ain't your back yard...


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 12, 2012)

heres a few more shots of the mystery dog cross thingy. lol.


View attachment 2055377View attachment 2055379View attachment 2055380View attachment 2055381View attachment 2055382View attachment 2055383View attachment 2055384View attachment 2055385View attachment 2055386


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Donald, just swinging in to say high. Hope all's well, bru.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

Def looks like it has some BSB, looks very similar to the Sour Cherry in calyx colour and structure, with long ass stigma's.


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 13, 2012)

that pic looks exactly like the bsb ttt has got im growing it now it has the same colouring and formation also


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> heres a few more shots of the mystery dog cross thingy. lol.QUOTE]
> your not paying attention chris HC solved the mystery.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 13, 2012)

sounds lush that don...newcastle let us down other day on that bet mate..bad day saturday pal


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

boooooo, unsolved mysteries are better, lol. Then they stay......a Mystery!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> sounds lush that don...newcastle let us down other day on that bet mate..bad day saturday pal


it i, surely you've tried it? i believe you can still get it in chocolate or strawberry. the toon i'm not talking about. 


DST said:


> boooooo, unsolved mysteries are better, lol. Then they stay......a Mystery!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2012)

Me bonny bairns


its been a while, i don't even know how to big up pics. lil help? lol not that you can bloody see the sprouts


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 13, 2012)

when u uploaded don double click the picture mate and u have a option to make it larger then press submit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2012)

belter, nice one kev.

massive close up of some pots full of coco. 

just what you all wanted eh


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 13, 2012)

no worries pal


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 13, 2012)

i forgot how to do the trickstoo like inserting links, big pics and stuff. my memory is diminishing so fast


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 13, 2012)

click the picture frame for pics and the vid reel for youtube and other vid links


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2012)

it all changed a while back shishka. noobs unite!


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

coco pr0n just doesn't do it for me lad, lol

good to see you back in the saddle though partner!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

Well thats Rangers in admin. Gave the Pars a going over at the weekend. Get it up ye DST.lol Fairy doing her rounds tomorrow. She has an aeroponic cloner so she had to transplant into a RR cube and giving it a couple of days to get a grip


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

My years of experience supporting the Pars are like Wings of Steel, taunts fae you bottle boys just bounce off them, so fire away! lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

Batfink! Dont make cartoons like that anymore.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2012)

morning all! rangers in admin haha wolves will be next you watch. 10 points and into the drop zone.. old wonky conk wasn't doing bad just didn't get the breaks. 

billy boy. sorry i've not been in touch lad txt on its way. 

still no sign of the filter and tent. i reckon i could do a full grow in a big cardboard box anyway if push came to shove lol


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 14, 2012)

here ya go Don, a little Sour Cherry for ya Lad!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2012)

just trying to make me jealous are ya.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just trying to make me jealous are ya.



LOL make you jealous I don't think thats possible.. You have the life of riley..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2012)

not no more fella, i live with the boss now! part time bachelor has had his hours reduced. heavily.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not no more fella, i live with the boss now! part time bachelor has had his hours reduced. heavily.



Oh My, that will be an adjustment for ya. You've become a nice family Man these days Don, the country Gentlemen..LOL


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2012)

the reigns are on and safely secured, jus a lil run round the paddock.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

Thoguht you might like this page don 

http://soundcloud.com/groups/swing-hop


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Oh My, that will be an adjustment for ya. You've become a nice family Man these days Don, the country Gentlemen..LOL


indubitably sir! i go to ikea on saturdays not to the pub  seriously this weekend i did the fuckin lot wilkinsons, BHS, M&S, both Next's, Matalan and ikea. head was fuckin battered after. then my team lost 5-0 in the worst crumble we've had in years. sore head on sunday for sure.



mr west said:


> the reigns are on and safely secured, jus a lil run round the paddock.


just means when i do get a chance to trot. im a raging bull.


tip top toker said:


> Thoguht you might like this page don
> http://soundcloud.com/groups/swing-hop


nice one fella cheers that dutty moonshine stuff was canny

[video=youtube_share;6t28COxEp2k]http://youtu.be/6t28COxEp2k[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 14, 2012)

didnt even give u any shit for the 5-0 slaughter at the wkend, dunno whats the matter with me? more vodka needed i think lol

was in the growshop this morning bloke behind the counter was saying he took his dad to the game whos a newcastle fan but they where in the spurs end, it was spose to be his xmas present lmao


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2012)

Worst christmas present ever?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2012)

Happy valentines day donnie! 
You just got 2000 likes, congratulations!!
i hope you and your missus have a great day. what did you get her ?im sure something lovely.

im a wake n bakin wit some pineapple chunk this beautiful mornin.. , im so stoked... im off work today, 

Did you know i have another journal..lol...my waterfarm journal.Its really getting smoking hot right .lol
you best come over to visit soon and see my Breeders Boutique Deep Blue in full flower. 

later on cowboy.xox ambz

[video=youtube_share;B8g3XXLTUpo]http://youtu.be/B8g3XXLTUpo[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

Now that's what i call a slap around the face with a newspaper  For some reason the hick on the couch looks like she's getting her rocks off to the beating, twistedly satisfied face  might just be me lol, but i swear she's thinking yeah, one more time, hit her one more time!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2012)

lmao..the hick on the couch? haha.. shes a surfer gurl..lol
it seemes more like the hick on the screen getting the slap wanted it and liked it.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

Hick as in Chick without the C due to a rather old and worn keyboard lol. She's just loving it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;0BpfydZdTE0]http://youtu.be/0BpfydZdTE0[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> didnt even give u any shit for the 5-0 slaughter at the wkend, dunno whats the matter with me? more vodka needed i think lol
> was in the growshop this morning bloke behind the counter was saying he took his dad to the game whos a newcastle fan but they where in the spurs end, it was spose to be his xmas present lmao


we were outclassed simple as that. spurs played amazingly. etoku and adebeyor. obertan wasn't get back and we just got caught out too many times.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

I think we're just a better team Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Happy valentines day donnie!
> You just got 2000 likes, congratulations!!
> i hope you and your missus have a great day. what did you get her ?im sure something lovely.
> 
> ...


hahaha cheers pet, and happy valentines to you! as for my ladies present. a gentleman never tells.

hope your having a good one 

can't believe I spaced on your new journo!?!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I think we're just a better team Don


like you'd know hahahah i see you baiting me young padawan


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

Aye haha. Always supported spurs, but couldn't tell you a thing about em  Or is this just me playing the quiet sensible peaceful type while sambo fuels up on vodka and charges in from stage left while you're focused on little old me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Ol9SrhBOTN0]http://youtu.be/Ol9SrhBOTN0[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 15, 2012)

Good Morning All.

Was wondering does anyone know what a gar lighter or gal lighter is... Think WWII

My man Nigel Used this phrase and I have no idea what it mean and i consider myself a WWII buff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgoagyQguhY&feature=related


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2012)

morning hem,

no idea sorry. email him!

http://nigelfaragemep.co.uk/pages/contact.php


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 15, 2012)

Do us a favour m8. Chuck up a DOG pic so I can show my m8. Cheers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2012)

don gin and ton said:


>


woo0000ooof


----------



## rasclot (Feb 15, 2012)

Smokin 1 of those bad boys while I'm writing this thinking how nice it is to smoke love the dog 1 of the best to date for me thanx much respect ras


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 15, 2012)

don thats fuckin special mate


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

More DOG, different pheno...but does what it says on the tin, bites yer ass! Very similar to Don's, possibly a bit more of a sativa leaner, even though most peopel say it knocks them out, but I think from the sample I had of Don's it had a slightly more potent spice to it.





















peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2012)

I wanna post my dog too!!! Can I donny???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2012)

More than welcome jig!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> More than welcome jig!


Cheers Don. The dog is my absolute favorite plant to grow. My latest version has some huge leaves.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 16, 2012)

I canny wait.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2012)

elephant hands for sure. nice work jig 


my seedlngs are stretching co the fucking tent still hasn't arrived  I need a fan on them  who'd adam an eve it eh...


----------



## rasclot (Feb 16, 2012)

Il be postin my dog later!
Me n a mate just ordered 20 dog kush s1 seeds wot am I gonna expect from em? Ras


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 16, 2012)

U can get them tiny desk fans that would prob clip on to the side of your grow room...(Ill no tell anyone its a cardboard box. lol)


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 16, 2012)

rasclot said:


> Il be postin my dog later!
> Me n a mate just ordered 20 dog kush s1 seeds wot am I gonna expect from em? Ras


Looks like we could be starting about the same time. Would be good to compare phenos (mibby find a Keeper)

Remember a DOG is for life, not just for Christmas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2012)

rasclot said:


> Il be postin my dog later!
> Me n a mate just ordered 20 dog kush s1 seeds wot am I gonna expect from em? Ras


nothing but dank naturally  


supersillybilly said:


> U can get them tiny desk fans that would prob clip on to the side of your grow room...(Ill no tell anyone its a cardboard box. lol)


dick. hahahah i've no shame needs must when the devil shits in your kettle. this is cowboy style round the wild west of the toon. 


supersillybilly said:


> Looks like we could be starting about the same time. Would be good to compare phenos (mibby find a Keeper)
> Remember a DOG is for life, not just for Christmas


hard picking a favourite the two pheno's i had were both spanking in their own right.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2012)

so basement shiting strike again! over a week to deliver the tent which has arrived sans filter.  might arrive monday if they get it to BS lighting overnight hahahah yeah fuckin right O mate...


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2012)

I is saying nix.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2012)

it gets better, he phoned back to say it hasn't been charged so wont be coming haha?¬?!?!!? said he's got a budget one filled with the same carbon CVK ?!?! cant even find ref to cvk carbon online. but it's refillable and the guy swears it'll last 12-18 month. same depth fill of carbon but longer, desinged for tents rather than rooms lmao. saved 25 nicker on it though...


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2012)

they are so pikey, did he find that one under the stair or something, lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 16, 2012)

Why do u persevere with these guys Don........every fucking time. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2012)

haha i use them because so far they've been good to me. discounted stuff etc prices are reasonable. i looked at the other big shops online and most don't pack stuff without a fuck off big returns label to 'MASSIVE GANJA PLANTS & EQUIPMENT SUPPLIES'


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 16, 2012)

I got some canna a+b sent to the house once, 2x10l. Next thing the neighbours at the door saying there was a delivery for me. She said you'll have to come and get it from my house, its really heavy containers of water or something. LEEDS HYDROPONICS splattered all over it. I made a point of her seeing me leave the house with it. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2012)

aye it's just fuckin daft eh. seed companies like pick n mix have an innocuous business name to put on the return and your credit card statement. just common sense really. 

[video=youtube_share;qjj8eMNxivM]http://youtu.be/qjj8eMNxivM[/video]

been getting a couple of things off online to the new gaff. the fuckin postie keeps putting them in the bin. FFS. note through the door saying ive put your new shirt in the fucking wheelie bin.. so far so good, the day he puts it in and the binmen come i'll string the fucker up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2012)

priceless. basement shiting have just txt to say your parcel is coming the morrow click here to view your 1 hour delivery window.... precise for that bunch hahaha i'll believe it when i see it.


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 16, 2012)

said the same with my order pal..click the link in the mornin and it will give u the time of delivery lol


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 16, 2012)

i stopped using them awhile ago.. i've ordered from progrow a couple of times now.. great customer service .. prices are mixed.. some stuff is cheap(tent prices are fairly good) some is a bit more pricey.. but they always send what they say they will when they will..

also used aquaculture-hydroponics a few times now.. website is a bit shit but service is decent too.. prices ok

basement lightin is usually cheap.. but i think they toke too much or something.. always forget shit or just send you the wrong shit..


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha i use them because so far they've been good to me. discounted stuff etc prices are reasonable. i looked at the other big shops online and most don't pack stuff without a fuck off big returns label to 'MASSIVE GANJA PLANTS & EQUIPMENT SUPPLIES'


www.3ch.co.uk they are discrete bro


edit - even the credit card bill comes up discrete as well i believe i've read on there site? i just pop in local but they are a reputable business, petty good prices as well


----------



## SL2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks like its gone to the DOGs round here! lol

I may get abused for this but what is "DOG". lol One of those you can only get across the pond? Sure looks some nice candy...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow u really have been ghost for a while SL2. 

DOG. 
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seed-details.php?id=3

Breeders boutique Has some nice selections fron our very own DST,Mr. West, and Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2012)

hahah no not quite SL2 its from breeders boutique  our man in the Dam (DST)knocked it up. mark my words it will take a cannabis cup. probably a few.

glad to see ya back man


----------



## SL2 (Feb 17, 2012)

AAHA! I should have known...Ole DST, everytime I turned around he would be in my garden flirtin with my girls try to impregnate them! He cant help it, hes just a stud! lol I have no dought DST is the man, gotta lovem!


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 18, 2012)

wow. jsut finally realized that the BB is finally up and running!! =D niceeee. the site looks great guys


----------



## SL2 (Feb 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wow u really have been ghost for a while SL2.
> 
> DOG.
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seed-details.php?id=3
> ...


 kiss-ass

I had no idea. WOW Im impressed with all....

Do they ship to the US?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 18, 2012)

SL2 said:


> kiss-ass
> 
> I had no idea. WOW Im impressed with all....
> 
> Do they ship to the US?


Yes, with no problem.


cof


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 18, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Yes, with no problem.
> 
> 
> cof


ahhh... thats good to knnow. =)


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 18, 2012)

bud shot for ya don what a think..coming upto 5 weeks flower


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 18, 2012)

all this dog talk makes me want a new pet. how many phenos? r there many diferences between the original hybrid and the s1? r there any cuts of the hybrid this side o da pond?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> bud shot for ya don what a think..coming upto 5 weeks flower


looks tasty kev, you boosting them yet?


shishkaboy said:


> all this dog talk makes me want a new pet. how many phenos? r there many diferences between the original hybrid and the s1? r there any cuts of the hybrid this side o da pond?


couple of pheno's one purple ish skip skip back a couple of pages there's loads of pics. the S1s are carbon copies as far as i know.

mixed news today. one smelly cherry bit the dust and the og18 x SD x Chem D. stretched too far and flopped over. first fan crack gets a prize.....

pretty gutted bout that but on the other hand one of the psycho killer x panama eventually germed. it's been 11 days made me curious. anyone have any experience of long flower sativa pips taking longer to germ than say 9 wk indica? this is the panama that went 6+ months.


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 19, 2012)

not yet pal just use canna flores and algamic but starting top shooter and bestie bloom with chaching within next 4-5 weeks


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 19, 2012)

First joke about a fan gets.........2nd prize.lol Hope u get that, surley cant just be a Scottish thing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> not yet pal just use canna flores and algamic but starting top shooter and bestie bloom with chaching within next 4-5 weeks


been reading up about chaching. Tryna told me its good but needs the other granules to get the best out of it!?
i forget is top shooter the H&G powder stuff, bright orange pk13/14 ? 


supersillybilly said:


> First joke about a fan gets.........2nd prize.lol Hope u get that, surley cant just be a Scottish thing


hahah aye i get ya. old ones are the best.

well i think a round of bacon and eggs for me. kick this lingering hangover into touch. pancakes in bed for the lady. might see if there's owt else gannin.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2012)

really liking this

[video=youtube_share;8UVNT4wvIGY]http://youtu.be/8UVNT4wvIGY[/video]


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 19, 2012)

yea mate top shooter is house and garden and these are the 3 thinking of using 

http://www.3ch.co.uk/nutrient-additives/best-of-the-rest/shooting-powder/prod_520.html

http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/products_solgran1.html


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 19, 2012)

Different Donny boy. Not sure if I like it or not. Cany go wrong wae bacon and eggs. My young nephew got robbed at knife point last week and a house where I keep alot of business in got attempted on Fri night. They musta been watchng him. Well Ive got all their names and address. I had a location on them last night but by the time I got round they had fucked off. Fucking young lads these days, they think they are untouchable because they are in packs. Well my pack is bigger and crazier. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2012)

aye it's an acquired taste eh. 

aye i've almost shifted what i put on at xmas. eating bacon and eggs everyday is a belter. 

sounds like time to send a message there bill.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2012)

Cool song bru. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2012)

So I'm underway, polythene sheet down & new tents up. 1.2M Is too small 

Looks like a dexter killroom. The boss insisted I put the sheet down.

A plague on basement lighting. a week and 3 days to get my full order together. and even then its not what i ordered. 
i know you all told me so...

off to see what the posty has for me at the sorting orifice this morning


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 20, 2012)

Some leggy girls there Donny. Hate when that happens. Did someone mention a fan......lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 20, 2012)

glad to see ya back in the game don...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2012)

Won't feel fully like it till I flip 12/12. Like going on holidays. Till I'm sat on the plane I'm not excited. 

Fairy touched down this morning. Tempted to go 12 from seed. But need a stock run so I won't.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Won't feel fully like it till I flip 12/12. Like going on holidays. Till I'm sat on the plane I'm not excited.
> 
> Fairy touched down this morning. Tempted to go 12 from seed. But need a stock run so I won't.


S

Them lemons alright fella?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2012)

not opened them as i'm at work but they look to be in fine shape fella ta!

still no joy finding a bucket with a lid that doesn't cost a fortune.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Some leggy girls there Donny. Hate when that happens. Did someone mention a fan......lol


what comes of fucking your timing up. only lost a couple and gained an unexpected so swings n roundabouts eh. they've got a 6" clip fan giving them what for. 

i'm just trying to figure if i can screw my two coolstar reflectors together might be a bit tight or if i should just bite the bullet and get a glass tube. expecting big things from this small space. 

who says 1200 watts for 1.2m is overkill muaaaawhwaahahaahaaaaa


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't think that's too much at all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2012)

knew you wouldn't haha. I've a 300w cfl and am looking at uvb to pump up the volume too. i'm well excited to see how the girls do under double the watts per space i used to run.

[video=youtube_share;gAjR4_CbPpQ]http://youtu.be/gAjR4_CbPpQ[/video]

crank it


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2012)

i am down to one 600 at the moment (not inc veg) trying to make it as easy as poss for me plant sitter.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 20, 2012)

lookin good Don M8. Hope the fairy sends ya some Sour Cherry...^


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2012)

haahaa looks noob to fuck if you ask me but hey ho that's how lady luck rolled on me. 

i want to do bad things with that sour cherry. unspeakable hahaaha


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haahaa looks noob to fuck if you ask me but hey ho that's how lady luck rolled on me.
> 
> i want to do bad things with that sour cherry. unspeakable hahaaha


We got lucky with that one. Its very purple from the start. CC contender DST?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2012)

dynamite in dynamite out


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2012)

They don't even deserve it Hemlock!!!!!! lol. I reckon BB will have a few entries in the coming cup....we got 8 months guys. If you growing BB stock and got 40 grams to spare, get in touch with BB they could make you a HTCC winner, they'll make you famous, lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2012)

40 grams and 2 grand a go lmao those bunch are pirates. I say we start our own rival cup. the RIU CC. host it in sunny portugal and have a week long festival. 

that's not a bad idea actually. well apart from RIU probably wanting a cut lol


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 20, 2012)

DST said:


> They don't even deserve it Hemlock!!!!!! lol. I reckon BB will have a few entries in the coming cup....we got 8 months guys. If you growing BB stock and got 40 grams to spare, get in touch with BB they could make you a HTCC winner, they'll make you famous, lmao.


Oh I'm in my friend. Damn I could be a rapper with that kinda rhyming.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 40 grams and 2 grand a go lmao those bunch are pirates. I say we start our own rival cup. the RIU CC. host it in sunny portugal and have a week long festival.
> 
> that's not a bad idea actually. well apart from RIU probably wanting a cut lol


I say we call it the DGT cuppa....LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2012)

cup of gin and tonic!!! i like it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2012)

Day 1. Need em flipped & sexed. Then they can rub together like sweaty teenagers.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2012)

Sounds hot, lol. Nothing like dry humping. Looking good bru.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 18, 2012)

can i watch?


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 18, 2012)

as long as theres at least i few females that is... dont wanna watch a sausage fest sexing party.... Noooo thank you!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2012)

Scary as it sounds I'm praying for a couple of good looking blokes 

Not seen any of them get a stretch on which usually indicates a male. Just got to take the chance, the node spacing looks good on all, after the initial stretching.

It would be just my luck to get 16 females...


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Scary as it sounds I'm praying for a couple of good looking blokes
> 
> Not seen any of them get a stretch on which usually indicates a male. Just got to take the chance, the node spacing looks good on all, after the initial stretching.
> 
> It would be just my luck to get 16 females...


i knoww. lol. weneva u dont want all females..t aht wat ya end up with.. i gave the last of my floja seeds to HC hopin u could keep the strain alive.. 8 out of 10 germed.. and 7 actually made it out of the soil... and wat do ya kno.. 7/7 with females........ damn! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2012)

ah shit man what luck eh!? I have a few pips of the crosses. ak48 and something else i forget but i don't think i got any straight floja's.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 20, 2012)

Howdy Partner, hope all good at the ranch! 

I'm just going to do my round's and a bit catch-up, hope to catch you later for a crack mate!

cgg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

Ranch is about the only thing going well of late. Having a hard time just cracking a smile.

Think I was chemical Ali prior to Hitler in a former life.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 20, 2012)

hows that double 600 fixture workin out fo ya?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

bit of a teething prob. it was way too hot so i took it apart again. bought a bigger silent TD fan, just waiting on it arriving then it'll go back together hopefully the temp will be fine with the increased airflow. 


i'd put the postcode in one digit incorrect so the bank told norfolk lights to hold the transaction. i phoned the card issuer to check the address they had on file. they asked if the payment was for £431, turns out someone is fraudulently using the card. best part if that they wont stop the transaction going through I have to wait for them to rob me before i can start the fraud process with them. how fucking backward is that.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

I guess it depends on the credit card company. but my card was cloned and used to the tune of about 5k. They bought a load of long haul flights. I only realised when I went to use my current account and even my overdraft was overdrawn. I got in touch with AMEX and they refunded me the cash immediately. I just had to sign a form saying that those transactions where not mine, and that was it. It should work out lad.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

And just to make you feel better, the rental company I got my car from have charged me 8500 rand (about 850 euro) as a deposit. They said they refunded it, but that can take 8 days...ffs!!! So I have to pay the bill and wait for the refund now....


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Credit cards will refund immediatley coz its their fucking money. Debit cards youll b 4 -12 weeks. Nightmare Make a big issue m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

aye i'm sure i'll get it back, just a pain in the arse eh. one of those weeks. think i'll make a batch of cannamilk up tonight. and probably the rest of the week lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i'm sure i'll get it back, just a pain in the arse eh. one of those weeks. think i'll make a batch of cannamilk up tonight. and probably the rest of the week lol


Cannamilk????? Me never heard of that, sounds rank. lol I pay £40 a year( less than a pint a week. lol) for some sort of identity theft insurance and they pay out straight away if you get frauded. Its worth it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

normally i dont worry cos i've usually got fuck all in the account. cannamilk is lush mate.

pint of full fat blue top per person,
spoonfulfull of honey 
a grinder full of dope 
let it simmer for about 20-25 mins NEVER boil
strain the ground up weed out

if you like horlicks it'll taste much like it but weedy if not stick a bit of flavouring in. them crusha milkshake syrups work a treat.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> normally i dont worry cos i've usually got fuck all in the account. cannamilk is lush mate.
> 
> pint of full fat blue top per person,
> spoonfulfull of honey
> ...


fuck....3 puffs of a j and Im wrecked, never mind ingesting the shit. The Mrs likes that Horlicks....now I wonder


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

it's a totally different barrel of stoats man, like being stoned from the belly up.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's a totally different barrel of stoats man, like being stoned from the belly up.


Aye, I deffo fear that kinda stone. A 1g piece of zero zero arrived via silk road. I has some coins left over and though fuck it. Haven't seen it yet but its arrived at work. lol


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 20, 2012)

cannaMILK!!?? never heard of that either..... cannaBUTTER ive heard of and made... but never made/heard of canna milk. lmao do ya just str8 up drink the milk? or use it in cooking.? mmmmm cannamilk and oreos... or a milkshake. yummy!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Aye, I deffo fear that kinda stone. A 1g piece of zero zero arrived via silk road. I has some coins left over and though fuck it. Haven't seen it yet but its arrived at work. lol


hahah aye get the dose wrong and your in for a scary ride. and there's nee getting off that waltzer trust me. 00 hash eh. sweet haven't seen it in time man.



chb444220 said:


> cannaMILK!!?? never heard of that either..... cannaBUTTER ive heard of and made... but never made/heard of canna milk. lmao do ya just str8 up drink the milk? or use it in cooking.? mmmmm cannamilk and oreos... or a milkshake. yummy!!


yup just drink it. you can add ice cream if you want once it's cooled makes like a malted milk shake. if your brave enough you can make it really strong and re chill. then just make your coffee with it etc. whatever really, it's milk.

it's a quiick version of the indian classic bhang. or bhang lasse. I've got the original recipe but it calls for allsorts of shite like rosewater and indian spices. those bits are just for flavouring, the important bit is fat in the liquid binds the thc to it. so no skimmed milk


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Its about a tenner a g on the silk road. Fucking allsorts on there. Ive opened pandoras box man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

haha aye just gan canny man. don't want to end up in the gazette for international smuggling eh.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

....hence why it gets sent to our office building under the name of Bruce Banner. lololol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

lmfbo 

bruce banner !?!? class. he's always on the sniff that fucker, gets a bit arsey with it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Been know to get green with envy if someone has it. lol " Hulk nutted.....Hulk need more"(said in my best hulk accent)


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 20, 2012)

sub'd... er, resub'd? yeah. resub'd. hope all's well mate!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Been know to get green with envy if someone has it. lol " Hulk nutted.....Hulk need more"(said in my best hulk accent)


hulks 20 note!!


Brobotrank said:


> sub'd... er, resub'd? yeah. resub'd. hope all's well mate!


hahah aye ive had a few gone like that. come to think of it havent seen your thread in the list for a while either...

am having a shite week but fuck it. you good?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Fuck sake - http://www.geekosystem.com/incredible-hulk-caught-cocaine-drugs/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2012)

hahah what a numpty.

so my mate has managed to kill my mothers  the new cross 2 toke killer has pulled through thank the lord. but my psycho and livers are gone. anyone seen that fairy?


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2012)

Don't you just love it when mates kills yer plants! Wot a load of bollox min.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2012)

aye, here's a load of prized genetics mate, use em as you like but i'll want em back. oh what's that you've had a few crops and now killed the mums. nice one!


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 23, 2012)

i lost my male like that. fuckin bummer bro. u still got beans or need?


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye, here's a load of prized genetics mate, use em as you like but i'll want em back. oh what's that you've had a few crops and now killed the mums. nice one!


You should kill his mum or at the very least rape her


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 23, 2012)

The fat voddy fairy is holding..
I lost em both as well.. Didn't have much option with my previously limited space. 




Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah what a numpty.
> 
> so my mate has managed to kill my mothers  the new cross 2 toke killer has pulled through thank the lord. but my psycho and livers are gone. anyone seen that fairy?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2012)

oscaroscar said:


> You should kill his mum or at the very least rape her


Fuckinf hell. Lol


----------



## rasclot (Mar 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuckinf hell. Lol


Lost my dog n psychosis aswel doin a blz bud grow now ras


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 23, 2012)

Gut em bow to stern



supersillybilly said:


> Fuckinf hell. Lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 23, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> The fat voddy fairy is holding.. Pukka too I think ..
> I lost em both as well.. Didn't have much option with my previously limited space.


Got rid of all mine when i shut shop mate few peeps got tho should get some no probs.

Hows them slh goin on donny boy?


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah aye ive had a few gone like that. come to think of it havent seen your thread in the list for a while either...
> 
> am having a shite week but fuck it. you good?


lol, I'm good. Had to sort out this account thanks to riu royally fooking my other one up. . .

Hey, the week is over now. . . next week will better.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 24, 2012)

how do don. just refound ya thread had most my subs list wiped on the hack.
u had few probs i see with mothers dying off gutted. 
hows the cherry going u was working on?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2012)

guys honestly the last week i've had losing a couple of plants isn't too bad.

welcome back mad dog.

i'll go take a pic of the girls when my lass gets up. it's 1 week of 12/12 tomorrow.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 24, 2012)

with the pics on riu do u have download pics from camera to pc or can u do straight from camera to riu without storing on pc?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> guys honestly the last week i've had losing a couple of plants isn't too bad.
> 
> welcome back mad dog.
> 
> i'll go take a pic of the girls when my lass gets up. it's 1 week of 12/12 tomorrow.


Did u venture to Blackpool


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> with the pics on riu do u have download pics from camera to pc or can u do straight from camera to riu without storing on pc?


Aye upload to pc. Unless from my phone.


supersillybilly said:


> Did u venture to Blackpool


Haha no chance. Pub for a few then yem. Food shopping and a barney with her indoors. Housework on a Friday night. Aye right oh love.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 24, 2012)

There photobucket and Dropbox apps that you can upload straight from phone and then just link img URL .

Just make sure your geotaggin is switched.. Otherwise you'll have a yellow brick road leading straight to yer fucking grow room door..




mad dog bark said:


> with the pics on riu do u have download pics from camera to pc or can u do straight from camera to riu without storing on pc?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 24, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> There photobucket and Dropbox apps that you can upload straight from phone and then just link img URL .
> 
> Just make sure your geotaggin is switched.. Otherwise you'll have a yellow brick road leading straight to yer fucking grow room door..


Wit?????? Looks over shoulder


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye upload to pc. Unless from my phone.
> 
> Haha no chance. Pub for a few then yem. Food shopping and a barney with her indoors. Housework on a Friday night. Aye right oh love.


Did u have to pull rank!!!!! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2012)

My lass has this thing about doing housework at the weekends, Id rather do anything but. Fucksake I work all week n so does she. Why she wants to waste weekend mopping floors n dusting is beyond me.


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2012)

Get a Cleaner! Tell her you'll expense it to the grow room! A cleaner for an hour or two for 20-30 quid, better than arguments, and it means she can tell her mates about how larney you are by having a cleaner!! lol.

Don, do you not have an announcement to make about a site belonging to a particular company that on the odd occassion trys to punt the odd pip? may be you have already done it....may be.....


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 24, 2012)

geotagging? wots this mantiszn?? this an option before download pics on riu or some programme?
my pc on last legs n no memory room now,crashes every day is a bag wank really. mrs is a good one but its her work lap top so i dont use as i wood prob wipe it or leave ganja pics all on it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2012)

hey donald what up boy?
crazy buzy in the zone. 
saw a wild ass bobcat in the canyon yesterday at sunset . my first . totally awesome. she was super mellow.
hopefull i will get some compost to pop a cherry.
cherry cheeze livers this week hopefully female.fingers crossed . going to get the Phototron rocket ship resolved to countdown.
got my snake bite suction kit ready for my first rattle snake bite.lol
loving the desert so very much. there are so many mountains to explore and so little time to get to them all.
take it easy mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2012)

DST said:


> Get a Cleaner! Tell her you'll expense it to the grow room! A cleaner for an hour or two for 20-30 quid, better than arguments, and it means she can tell her mates about how larney you are by having a cleaner!! lol.
> Don, do you not have an announcement to make about a site belonging to a particular company that on the odd occassion trys to punt the odd pip? may be you have already done it....may be.....


hahahahah it's bloody tempting i tell you.she'd only end up doing it after the cleaner though, touch ocd is my good lady...
no announcement today, as doing some testing and the site needs stabilising across browsers. the graphics weren't moving in IE and there a few link errors on the products.. 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey donald what up boy?
> crazy buzy in the zone.
> saw a wild ass bobcat in the canyon yesterday at sunset . my first . totally awesome. she was super mellow.
> hopefull i will get some compost to pop a cherry.
> ...


what up doc! 

wildcats are awesome, walking about like yeah that's right bitch, this is my manor. Think i'd shit me kecks if i got bit by a snake. a wasp sting left me like the elephant man for a week.

glad to hear the cherry i going to be around. though i thought you were under orders hahaha doc has her own orders!

as for the cherry cheese livers, it looks like i've got a couple of studs to play with, i'm so relieved looks like a larry og x chem valley kush og is also a male, not sure what to do with that one yet, might spluff a branch or two and save the pollen for a rainy day. a couple of confirmed girls too so all told i'm quite happy this morning. 

bout to brew some coffee make bacon and eggs and maybe some hash cakes i think. going out for a 14 course greek meal and then to watch the footy with the lads after down the coast. 

weathers a bit weird today it's beaming sunshine but misty once it's burnt off it's going to be lush this arvo.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 25, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey donald what up boy?
> crazy buzy in the zone.
> saw a wild ass bobcat in the canyon yesterday at sunset . my first . totally awesome. she was super mellow.
> hopefull i will get some compost to pop a cherry.
> ...


i have a cherry cheese x livers as well. had 2 seeds only 1 popped tho. hopin its a female as well. sounds promising. =)


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 25, 2012)

Well Don have a great day. 

Watched a great movie last nite Girl with the dragon tattoo, very good, a twister for sure!
Have a great Day All!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 25, 2012)

awesome movie @ hemlock. Lol 21 jump street was kinda funny. watched both last week.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Well Don have a great day.
> 
> Watched a great movie last nite Girl with the dragon tattoo, very good, a twister for sure!
> Have a great Day All!


i might watch that with the hottie. heard great things about that movie. sounds interesting


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahah it's bloody tempting i tell you.she'd only end up doing it after the cleaner though, touch ocd is my good lady...
> no announcement today, as doing some testing and the site needs stabilising across browsers. the graphics weren't moving in IE and there a few link errors on the products.. .


oops, ok then. I'll amend my posts, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> i have a cherry cheese x livers as well. had 2 seeds only 1 popped tho. hopin its a female as well. sounds promising. =)


good work Chris lad. hope she'll be a winner. i'm well chuffed i've got a couple of males to work with and some real stinky girls. think i might actually take this run a bit more seriously once i'm fully set up lol. was scrutinising the pheno's yesterday. the root growth over 10 days was ace, the structure looks pretty sweet for the most part...


Hemlock said:


> Well Don have a great day.
> Watched a great movie last nite Girl with the dragon tattoo, very good, a twister for sure!
> Have a great Day All!


yeah man i watched that a little while back. wouldn't eff with that chick for sure. was a bit gutted for her when daniel craig walks off with his bird at the end. you can imagine the sequel, cyber punk rock hacker kicks daniel craig in the plums for an hour and a half. haha the man with the swollen sack 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> awesome movie @ hemlock. Lol 21 jump street was kinda funny. watched both last week.


trailer looks good for jump think i'll give it a go. though the trailer looked like it had all the funny bits in. hate when they do that.


chb444220 said:


> i might watch that with the hottie. heard great things about that movie. sounds interesting


i watched the swedish film let the right one in this weekend. could have been an excellent film but was a bit slow.


DST said:


> oops, ok then. I'll amend my posts, lol.


thats not a moon it's a muthafuckin seed station!

well it's been 1 week flores as our man Fred says:

week1
week2
week 3


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh Don your pics are lovely.

No sour cherry going?

really enjoyed BB new site stuff!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

just nice to finally have something to throw down!

fairy hasn't popped round with the sour cherry yet fella, kinda got my hands full at the moment anyway!

BB is on the cusp! needs a few cosmetic touches and some techno jiggery pokery.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just nice to finally have something to throw down!
> 
> fairy hasn't popped round with the sour cherry yet fella, kinda got my hands full at the moment anyway!
> 
> BB is on the cusp! needs a few cosmetic touches and some techno jiggery pokery.



BB really looks good mate. Hope ya get a lot of customers.

Meant to tell ya I got a Smelly cherry that is a bush that is 5 foot tall/1.5 meters tall. Will get a pic of it today.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

hahah just slipping it into conversation eh Ivor Biggun. lol

nice one mate


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice progress in the tent. Always a bitch waiting for that noticable change. Def got their thang on noo though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

yup it aint much fun watching seedlings. though looking at the new sativa's seeing their tiny thin leaves made me excited like a noob again lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

I am getting excited looking into my cab at the mo....jungle massief in dar.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

sweet jeebus i'm hungover today. stomachs killing me. thought my gullet was trying to pull my hoop out my mouth about 3oclock this morning. gaffers not back from blackpool and the other one's just phoned to say he's not coming in. i foresee a restorative shandy.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 26, 2012)

hahahahahaha......take it u were talking to Hughy and Ralphy down the big white telephone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

oh aye giving it the old technicolour yawn i was. kept the missus up, she was less than happy.

hows the chop?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 26, 2012)

Just about to start m8. Had the VAT man well woman in 2day. Fucking nightmare. Says we have put in a false claim and we can get fined between 15 and 100% of the claim. I shouted at the accountant for a full hour. Whatever fine we get hes stumping up the readies. Fuckin idiot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

fuck beans that's a bit piss poor. new accountant?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 26, 2012)

lmao .." a restoritive shandy".hahaha, you guys have the wierdest slangwedge.
mee too. i can relate..Yo im waiting fo' muh motha fuckin seed ta pop Ya' know what I'm sayin'? waht a boar,
if all goes smoothly the maintence men will be done with the air conditioner by tomorrow and the tron will be ready for lift off. Whitney HOuston was smoking Blue Cheeze and Krypotine about a week before she died. 
She had a step son who would buy drugs for her because she was too scared after owning a drug dealer 750,000 dollars because he threatened to kill her.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lmao .." a restoritive shandy".hahaha, you guys have the wierdest slangwedge.
> mee too. i can relate..Yo im waiting fo' muh motha fuckin seed ta pop Ya' know what I'm sayin'? waht a boar,
> if all goes smoothly the maintence men will be done with the air conditioner by tomorrow and the tron will be ready for lift off. Whitney HOuston was smoking Blue Cheeze and Krypotine about a week before she died.
> She had a step son who would buy drugs for her because she was too scared after owning a drug dealer 750,000 dollars because he threatened to kill her.


Haha slangwedge  

You only got one ccxl DAT? Any sign of it poking a tail out yet ?

I don't know bout blue chedz an kryptonite, our news reported she was smoking rocks chas sheen style!?

Well the toon going to be the hottest place in the UK today. No prize for guessing what the agenda is  got my tweed and my spot in the beer garden.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Haha slangwedge
> 
> You only got one ccxl DAT? Any sign of it poking a tail out yet ?
> 
> ...


Im surprised your allowed out m8....Ive been told to calm the booze


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

under the guise of 'working' many things go under the radar billy...


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> under the guise of 'working' many things go under the radar billy...


hahahaha.....I try that aswel, come back in the house half scouped and try to kid on you've only had two pints while bouncing about the wals. lol Fuck you have put me right in the mood m8. Ive had craving for Bud from the can. Ice cold......Damm you!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

or the other one of having a skinful then a couple of cheeky voddy red bulls to pull you round. then they wear off. usually while i'm trying to cook tea and not get it up the kitchen walls.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

Ive got 4 lemons to do today. Won't take too long. Just making a bacon and egg roll, then Im on the chop again. I reckon we will hit the 15oz target we were looking for with 8 plants under the 600w. No veg at all. The DOGs are coming along nice m8. That me every 2 weeks from now, hopefully 15oz each chop. Got a guy who will take the lot at 250 a pop. Good money between 2 of us and less stress with the big grows and less fear


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

aye that sounds like a winning formula like billy. your fast going to be sick of trimming though. ever look at them hand crank trimming devices? http://www.made-in-china.com/showroom/maker-lighting/product-detailzqYmOrsJYBUP/China-Leaf-Trimmer-MK-TR-HS16-.html


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye that sounds like a winning formula like billy. your fast going to be sick of trimming though. ever look at them hand crank trimming devices? http://www.made-in-china.com/showroom/maker-lighting/product-detailzqYmOrsJYBUP/China-Leaf-Trimmer-MK-TR-HS16-.html


My m8 got one and swears by it(his was the motor powered one) although he nearly lost a finger adjusting the blades....but if there is only 8 plants between 2 of us, its only going to/should take 5 hrs or so.(drinking and snorting) After doing 50 at a time 8 is fuck all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

hahah i like my chop time to be a social affair too.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i like my chop time to be a social affair too.


Any excuse not to be sober eh! lol Right time to dig out paper suits. Need new gloves, went through 4 pairs last night, each time I cut the index finger off my left hand. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

just as long as it's not your finger eh. remember to keep hydrated (beer) and take plenty of (line) breaks


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

Just as long as it wasn't bud...fuck the finger. lol I aint got any Prop shaft only the remainder of street shit which I refuse to take.....unless smashed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

spoilt yaself on the silk road have ya


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 27, 2012)

Don took down 6 plants one BMF the rest Sensi Star. got 414grams divided by 6 is 69 grams per plant. Not bad for someone who was accused of being Clueless.
Hope I see Highlander face to face one day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

rock n roll hemlock! not shabby man.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

Great work Hem. Stand proud with that result, even though yer clueless, lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 27, 2012)

yes the tail popped. we got sun and 80 degrees here as usual.what in heavens name is going on in your part of the world.. a heat wave? thats craxy.
there is an insane person in the apartment below me. they put the telly on between 230 am and 430 am really fuckin loud everynight. i thinkin of kickin their ass. i tried going to the gym at 5 am this morning .hated it. well it was just too crowded, can you believe that? lol and no one wipes down the machines. its sooo discusting.lol. theres like a bunch of new gyms opening up for only $9.99 a month! and with new equiptment!! i think i will go check them out.
I will look for the cherry cheese liver pictures i grew last time so you can determime the pheno. 
I have one cherry cheeze livers bean left after this one. I really hope this one is a female. Shit i need to get a water filter too. my new water here sucks . The ppms are way high. im going to go with Reverse Osmosis under the kitchen sink. What do you do? do you know what your ppms are. Enjoy the warm weather while it lasts. Peace owt Ambz


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well it's been 1 week flores as our man Fred says:
> 
> View attachment 2088816week1
> View attachment 2088817week2
> View attachment 2088818week 3


Whats what in these pics? All looking good and the growth is nice


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Good Morning Don and everyone.

hows tricks Donny lad.hows the new living arrangement going, you and the mrs getting along swimmingly?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yes the tail popped. we got sun and 80 degrees here as usual.what in heavens name is going on in your part of the world.. a heat wave? thats craxy.
> there is an insane person in the apartment below me. they put the telly on between 230 am and 430 am really fuckin loud everynight. i thinkin of kickin their ass. i tried going to the gym at 5 am this morning .hated it. well it was just too crowded, can you believe that? lol and no one wipes down the machines. its sooo discusting.lol. theres like a bunch of new gyms opening up for only $9.99 a month! and with new equiptment!! i think i will go check them out.
> I will look for the cherry cheese liver pictures i grew last time so you can determime the pheno.
> I have one cherry cheeze livers bean left after this one. I really hope this one is a female. Shit i need to get a water filter too. my new water here sucks . The ppms are way high. im going to go with Reverse Osmosis under the kitchen sink. What do you do? do you know what your ppms are. Enjoy the warm weather while it lasts. Peace owt Ambz


good news! and yeah heatwave fo sho! that's some shitty luck with the neighbour  and what an odd time to put the tv on. 5 am at the gym sweet jeesus doc thats a bit brutal. i'll pop over for a squiz at the pics in a bit. as for ppm and ec i havent actually checked since i moved house but as i only moved a 5 minute drive away. its nicely balanced, a little more to the hard side. 



wyteberrywidow said:


> Whats what in these pics? All looking good and the growth is nice


at this stage WBW you know as much as i do, i'll re jig them into some sort of order this week. hooking the two hoods back together and the silent 8inch fan. hoping the weather holds so i can see if it'll be dicey come the summer. 

I've just convinced the boss were not going to the pub today! we're going for a bbq somewhere sunny instead! RESULT i foresee steak beer and weed by a babbling brook.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Good Morning Don and everyone.
> 
> hows tricks Donny lad.hows the new living arrangement going, you and the mrs getting along swimmingly?


morning hem fella, aye all good, mrs has calmed down, it's a monthly thing. BBQ on for this arvo should be grand. hows yaself?


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning hem fella, aye all good, mrs has calmed down, it's a monthly thing. BBQ on for this arvo should be grand. hows yaself?


Doing Well Don, my gal had bit of rage this last weekend. She saw my pic of the two girls dancong on the table that was me avatar. 
She went nutter and started slapping me telling me I was obsessed with one of those gals in the pic. I said WHAT, I don't even have her phone number.
On top of that she is my best friend wife. I have been friends with this dude for 25 years.

She finally calmed down, we had a shag and I sent her home for the week, thank fuk..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2012)

hahahah all come full circle then eh! shows she cares fella!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Don took down 6 plants one BMF the rest Sensi Star. got 414grams divided by 6 is 69 grams per plant. Not bad for someone who was accused of being Clueless.
> Hope I see Highlander face to face one day.


Trust me pal, you would not


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Trust me pal, you would not


Well I'll be flyijng into PVD in June would love to meet you for lunch..
A Marine your best friend or you worst enemy. 
Whenever you're ready pus


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

You two should give it up. Ain't like anybody is gonna profit off of 'the happennings' believe me. And people won't be breaking down doors for Sour Cherrt either. Live N let Go.It's the I-net, and if it had been real life. I wouldn't wanna see a middle aged ex marine and a mountain dwelling handyman go at it anyway. And just so you know. I love both of you, no homo of course.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You two should give it up. Ain't like anybody is gonna profit off of 'the happennings' believe me. And people won't be breaking down doors for Sour Cherrt either. Live N let Go.It's the I-net, and if it had been real life. I wouldn't wanna see a middle aged ex marine and a mountain dwelling handyman go at it anyway. And just so you know. I love both of you, no homo of course.


Thanks T........

he just a little dick who runs around here sucking his own dick and telling everyone hes the best at everything. I'll knock him off his pestal for sure.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 28, 2012)

i love highlander and hemlock and it would break my heart to see either of them hurt. please can you 2 be friends again. your both such amazing garderners .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

Lol, amber your a trip. Hempster is my hamsters nickname. bet money ion real life we would all be smokin a fat ass joint we all chipped in on.


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2012)

LMAO, very true Dr.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lmao.. i kinda wanna see the fight. i think its good for the soul. nothin like a good down to earth ass kickin. No one fights anymore. and then after the fight they can be friends. No biggy. its oldschool .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

Lol, it is quite oldschool. but from my standpoint benig 25 and all. I would pass on the geezer fight.j/k

[video=youtube;JrkEROiQsa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrkEROiQsa8[/video]
lol, it not good for anybody.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow. I come over to don's thread to say hi and don't I see hemlock whinning about me still. Unbelievable. A month or two ago I swung by hemlocks thread and the first thing I see is him bashing me there too!!. Haha didn't this all happen like 6 months ago?? Oh and what else,,,,, a few months ago someone was looking for seeds and I thought I would be nice and recommend bb. Well didn't he swoop in within about 5 min and lambastes me for doing so lmao. Jesus christ dude did a touch a nerve or something haha. You still picking your mothers from seed without running them through a gen or two?? Your an idiot and I call it like I see it. There's a thousand strains out there, why in the world would you beg me for something and then breed it to sell with/against me whatever. And I think your the only one that thinks I think I'm high and mighty lol, nah that aint me pal...I just grow a lot of good dope. That 414g that you are so proud of is less than what I put out every month year round. I catch you badmouthing me again and I will call you out again. You should let it go, sounds like it's eatin at ya a bit. And as far as threatening me over the internet....I don't fight anymore, I'm in my mid 50s and my lungs are shot and my body is broken. I'd have to just shoot you lmao.

Sorry don I was just swinging by to say hi and it didn't work out so good. 
.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 28, 2012)

Boozn and fightn... I see alls well on old donnys thread, lol.

I'd so love to get in the middle of this thing, tell ya what I think... but would rather keep my blood pressure down.


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 28, 2012)

I think theres some unwritten rule somewhere ...dont quote me...
That if your gonna start a flame war ....its gotta be on your own thread or the person your flaming's thread....

just common curtesy ...
Yo don wheres the cherry cheezey livers...?


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2012)

man good read last two pages.
i was on the wave off thinking that the only time u would ever see two 50 year olds having a dust up(punch up) would b over who got to buy the last packet off werthers orginals in the local newsagents hahahahahahahahaha
there u go chaps u can band together n run out the cheeky twat mad dog off riu. not to keen on the idea being shot tho, so play nicely hahah
to b fair i saw a marine getting beaten out his mind in ufc other month, brian stann got beaten down by chael sonnen. was rooting for stann but hay ho, u cant win them all.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

Chael Sonnen will Beat anyone. even himself.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> I think theres some unwritten rule somewhere ...dont quote me...
> That if your gonna start a flame war ....its gotta be on your own thread or the person your flaming's thread....
> 
> just common curtesy ...
> Yo don wheres the cherry cheezey livers...?


Said well .....


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2012)

na the spider will do chael again. chael to big headed. hasnt the attitude of a champ.
i like the warrior attitude of respect other fighters not bad mouth them all. like diaz hes another big headed fighter n cant take being beaten.
i like the macheidas and bones jones type who doesnt bad mouth peeps just wants train n do talking in the ring or octagon


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2012)

i wonder where, "outside" is on the internet? lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2012)

haha dst maybe u should start a "outside now" thread for dust ups n fall outs haha


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 28, 2012)

That would be one hell of a thread!

Gotta love the forums. Wife watches old Melrose Place episodes for drama. I just sign on to RIU, lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> na the spider will do chael again. chael to big headed. hasnt the attitude of a champ.
> i like the warrior attitude of respect other fighters not bad mouth them all. like diaz hes another big headed fighter n cant take being beaten.
> i like the macheidas and bones jones type who doesnt bad mouth peeps just wants train n do talking in the ring or octagon


Lol, i am NOT a chael fan! And Jon Jones is my fave current guy. Next is Edson barboza. After he gets the belt all the weight classes will be at a standstill with mighty mouse in the flyweight


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2012)

Can't leave you lot 5 minutes!  I'm bbq'd up had pork sausages, venison burger and a fat steak. few britneys a little currant bun on the old bones. just had my second weed cupcake of the day and am about to skip through the best bits of half a dozen films tll i pas out on the sofa.

thank you and good night


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

Lol, have a good one!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2012)

That's right.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

Lol, whats a britney?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2012)

britney spears = beers


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

Haa, lol. i figured that . thats retty much how my grill is in the summer. pork/beef sausage. steak. chicken wings, n hotdogs and hamburgers grilled veggies on occassion.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 29, 2012)

Alright broseph? How are things in the toon?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Can't leave you lot 5 minutes!  I'm bbq'd up had pork sausages, venison burger and a fat steak. few britneys a little currant bun on the old bones. just had my second weed cupcake of the day and am about to skip through the best bits of half a dozen films tll i pas out on the sofa.
> 
> thank you and good night


You are my evil geordie twin m8......done pretty much the same although no weed cake but I did half a joint with my m8 and was chink eyed all night. lol Also drunk 4 of them huge bottles of Bud


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Alright broseph? How are things in the toon?


alreet mate long time nee crack. you good?

still sunny! i'm not hungover but i have a stone over off that space cake. jeezus H, i was high as fuck. went up to plug my phone in and cracked my nut on a hidden shelf above the bed, swear it was waiting to ambush me. saw stars n dropped to my knees. had a canny egg on me nut last night. thankfully i hit the corner so it's an inney rather than an outtie 



supersillybilly said:


> You are my evil geordie twin m8......done pretty much the same although no weed cake but I did half a joint with my m8 and was chink eyed all night. lol Also drunk 4 of them huge bottles of Bud


the similarities are uncanny! really fighting the urge to get out in it again today but that'll make 4 days on the trot. need to get some work done this week, though it's half term so works quiet. make hay while the sun shines eh


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

Some of the popcorn from the Blue Cheese was dry enough to smoke last night. Real nice m8, pretty trippy for me. Tastes great for only 3 days drying, its going to be real nice when proper dry.....

You gotta take the sunshine when it comes m8.....Im waiting in for a delivery then Im off out in the sun again....fuck it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

aye well summer before last we had a mild easter like this and the summer was shite so i'm getting it in while i can. mind the missus wasn't impressed when i told her i'd been away having a BBQ by the river sunning mysel...

aye that blue cheese is a real nice one. nice summer day smoke. think i'm going to pop up n see me pals grow tonight see how the new cross cuts are doing.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye well summer before last we had a mild easter like this and the summer was shite so i'm getting it in while i can. mind the missus wasn't impressed when i told her i'd been away having a BBQ by the river sunning mysel...
> 
> aye that blue cheese is a real nice one. nice summer day smoke. think i'm going to pop up n see me pals grow tonight see how the new cross cuts are doing.


I need a haircut so once this delivery arrives Im nipping out for a chop. Promised a guy I would help setup his 2 plant grow, its actually in the back of his DOG KENNEL. lol He races greyhounds and hes just sick of paying 240 an oz.....Guys 65. lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah I'm good mate just been really busy lately. Been sorting my back garden out, got strawberries potatos and a few other bits on the go. It's fuckin hard work trying to juggle 2 kids, a house, work And a secret garden. So I thought I should take some time away and stop in on riu. Gonna drop in on some of the others later

I've still got that cc x l pheno as a keeper and noticed it's not on breeders boutique?!?! Why is that? I've also been perfecting some of my own cross,s to possibly sell.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I need a haircut so once this delivery arrives Im nipping out for a chop. Promised a guy I would help setup his 2 plant grow, its actually in the back of his DOG KENNEL. lol He races greyhounds and hes just sick of paying 240 an oz.....Guys 65. lol


hahahah greyhounds stinking of ganja. better than wet dog i spose


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Yeah I'm good mate just been really busy lately. Been sorting my back garden out, got strawberries potatos and a few other bits on the go. It's fuckin hard work trying to juggle 2 kids, a house, work And a secret garden. So I thought I should take some time away and stop in on riu. Gonna drop in on some of the others later
> I've still got that cc x l pheno as a keeper and noticed it's not on breeders boutique?!?! Why is that? I've also been perfecting some of my own cross,s to possibly sell.


ah man i've just gotten a new house with a decent sized garden. thinking of a mini allotment out there when i get chance to turn the thing over etc. sounds like you've got things sorted though.

as for the smelly cherry, CCxL it's there fella, http://breedersboutique.com/site/seed-details.php?id=9 

was meaning to ask if the fairy still had that one  what you been working on?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 29, 2012)

Howdy Partner, The new look on the S.O.S site is looking good, and a couple nice looking new addition's! I knew that cc x l would be a good one. Glad you managed to put it back together man!

Aye the Qrazy Quake i got going just now is seemingly crazier than the last lol. Its a beast, i saw it a around 5 week's 12/12, and could already see the purple through the frost and on the tops of the bud's ( calyxes ). I hear its now all like that 
Here's a cut from her...
http://
http://






So is this you got yourself a ranch, and going to start cattle too ?

Later mate


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 29, 2012)

Just stabilising the strain that was formerly bastard cheese. It's not cheesy so didn't feel right to give it that name. I grew some out ended with a female I liked that I got 2 0z off 2 clones (sog style). It's a high yeilding big budding strain with hints of blueberry and grapefruit but when you grind it has a solventy smell. So I'm hoping to find a decent male to make seeds and go pheno hunting again lol. I've got a few more cross's comin up aswell. 

Good news on the new house mate hope you have many good times in it. 

Yeah mate the fairy still has that. And a few new ones aswell.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Howdy Partner, The new look on the S.O.S site is looking good, and a couple nice looking new addition's! I knew that cc x l would be a good one. Glad you managed to put it back together man!
> Aye the Qrazy Quake i got going just now is seemingly crazier than the last lol. Its a beast, i saw it a around 5 week's 12/12, and could already see the purple through the frost and on the tops of the bud's ( calyxes ). I hear its now all like that
> Here's a cut from her...
> 
> ...


alreet fella, 

that's breedersboutique not seaofseeds fella! aye the smelly cherry will be back man, watch this space. 

that QQ you had looked pretty crazy last time. glad it's still doing the magic for ya man.

as for the ranch and cattle, the lass keeps talking about getting chickens. which to me defeats the purpose of having a big garden to laze about in. can't exactly lay about in chicken shite. i'd rather a dog. thinking about it but it's a big tie.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Just stabilising the strain that was formerly bastard cheese. It's not cheesy so didn't feel right to give it that name. I grew some out ended with a female I liked that I got 2 0z off 2 clones (sog style). It's a high yeilding big budding strain with hints of blueberry and grapefruit but when you grind it has a solventy smell. So I'm hoping to find a decent male to make seeds and go pheno hunting again lol. I've got a few more cross's comin up aswell.
> Good news on the new house mate hope you have many good times in it.
> Yeah mate the fairy still has that. And a few new ones aswell.


bastard cheese eh blast from the past too! what you thinking of calling it then? 

so far the house has been good, neighbours are canny. some nigerian christian cult and an old couple who are deaf as posts. 

happy pheno hunting man! good to see ya about


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet fella,
> 
> that's breedersboutique not seaofseeds fella! aye the smelly cherry will be back man, watch this space.
> 
> ...


I was getting chickens up until I seen the damage they cause. They peck and claw everything on floor level and make ya garden look like a dirt track


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

aye that's pretty much what i expected. think the missus just thought they'd be cute and give us loads of eggs. 

so what's new in the garden fella?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 29, 2012)

Apple jack is one of my newer strains that I have flowered a few times. And I got some seedlings in veg (my own cross's) that I will be cloning and flowering in the near future.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

cool cool man. think i remember you telling me bout applejack ages back. must be good to stick around.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 29, 2012)

i have a bords nest with two small eggs in my mailbox. the first time an actual bird landed in my box.


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2012)

I've landed in plenty birds boxes....boom boom.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol, i have no response just a "lol stare" took me a quik seconf to understand.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bastard cheese eh blast from the past too! what you thinking of calling it then?
> 
> so far the house has been good, neighbours are canny. some nigerian christian cult and an old couple who are deaf as posts.
> 
> happy pheno hunting man! good to see ya about


Was thinking about naming it after the missus like a pet name or something or I might name it after my late brother. 

Good news on the neighbours mate. I hope they have a good tolerance for pissed up Geordies lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 29, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Wow. I come over to don's thread to say hi and don't I see hemlock whinning about me still. Unbelievable. A month or two ago I swung by hemlocks thread and the first thing I see is him bashing me there too!!. Haha didn't this all happen like 6 months ago?? Oh and what else,,,,, a few months ago someone was looking for seeds and I thought I would be nice and recommend bb. Well didn't he swoop in within about 5 min and lambastes me for doing so lmao. Jesus christ dude did a touch a nerve or something haha. You still picking your mothers from seed without running them through a gen or two?? Your an idiot and I call it like I see it. There's a thousand strains out there, why in the world would you beg me for something and then breed it to sell with/against me whatever. And I think your the only one that thinks I think I'm high and mighty lol, nah that aint me pal...I just grow a lot of good dope. That 414g that you are so proud of is less than what I put out every month year round. I catch you badmouthing me again and I will call you out again. You should let it go, sounds like it's eatin at ya a bit. And as far as threatening me over the internet....I don't fight anymore, I'm in my mid 50s and my lungs are shot and my body is broken. I'd have to just shoot you lmao.
> 
> Sorry don I was just swinging by to say hi and it didn't work out so good.
> .



Blah Blah Blah PUSSY...
The only thing your good at is sucking your own dick

Again I'll be in PVD in June would love to meet you for lunch so you can say all this BS to my Face. But I'm SURE you don't have the Balls. 
Callin ya out right here pussy.
The way you run your cockholister (your mouth) I would think you do fight. Oh your just an internet tuff guy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i have a bords nest with two small eggs in my mailbox. the first time an actual bird landed in my box.


hahahah you put a note up for the posty?


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Was thinking about naming it after the missus like a pet name or something or I might name it after my late brother.
> Good news on the neighbours mate. I hope they have a good tolerance for pissed up Geordies lol.


both good ideas, my lass wants a strain named after her. as for the neighbours, so far i've not ladged myself up too badly well not that they've seen anyway...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah you put a note up for the posty?
> 
> both good ideas, my lass wants a strain named after her. as for the neighbours, so far i've not ladged myself up too badly well not that they've seen anyway...


I didnt have too he noticed and just put it behind my screen door.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 29, 2012)

I should have 2 baby birds in two weeks or so.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

Come in red barron...do u copy. Blue leader has green light..Bud number 2


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 29, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Come in red barron...do u copy. Blue leader has green light..Bud number 2



Ah Rodger Blue Leader the pattern is full


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

copy blue leader, baron returned from target. refuelling then back to the dogfight.

bad number 2


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 29, 2012)

Say what???..............................................lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol, im with you pukka!


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 29, 2012)

I always thought stoners were a peaceful bunch...


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 29, 2012)

I vote for peace. I'm voting for a bowl, too. BRB.

Donald Duck, hope you're good brosef! Did I tell ya I just found a place to continue along? Yesh, it is true


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2012)

amen! bowls for breakfast. so you set up and rolling then brobo?

another fine sunny day today. might give the pub a miss today. 

update in a bit


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ill give ya till 4 donald lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2012)

It's 4 bells finish on Friday anyway...Depends how much work there's to do.Probably half 3 ish.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 30, 2012)

not so sunny where i am chaps. seems bit dark skyed n a breeze today. looked this morning like had rained a little or was very damp last night.
howz things don? grow going ok?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 30, 2012)

So you ll b on it by 4 then haha


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

No pub on a Friday, you must be feeling ill Don.....kind of how I feel after a 7 hour sesh at the pub yesterday....god knows how many joints I smoked and beers for the road I had, luckily they have a few Lux bongs to choose from as well. Helps with the mash up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> not so sunny where i am chaps. seems bit dark skyed n a breeze today. looked this morning like had rained a little or was very damp last night.
> howz things don? grow going ok?


 unlucky! it's another beaming day today. the local has a rather excellent sour cherry stout on. 8% deffo going to sink me one of them later. grow update coming shortly!


cheddar1985 said:


> So you ll b on it by 4 then haha


i am merely a creature of habit...


DST said:


> No pub on a Friday, you must be feeling ill Don.....kind of how I feel after a 7 hour sesh at the pub yesterday....god knows how many joints I smoked and beers for the road I had, luckily they have a few Lux bongs to choose from as well. Helps with the mash up.


actually i feel fine. surprisingly so for the amount i put away yesterday. the gaffer was in a worse state, think he'll be a no show till this after if and i do mean IF his wife hasn;'t grounded him lmao. old boy doesn't know how to say no.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2012)

hahah sorry for the piss poor picture, the girls were asleep and so was i by looks of those camera skills...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2012)

marginally better one?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 30, 2012)

Blue leader was shot down at 6pm yesterday but will be ready for take off in a few hours. Gardens starting to fill up m8


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

Drunken photography eh! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2012)

your still dangerous but i'll be your wingman.

iceman, out.


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

I wonder what happened to the back up, Black and White stripey leader flew on through the night, lol....midnight bombing runs continued to the wee hours. Why I decided to smoke a joint of DOG at 2 in the morning is beyond me....


supersillybilly said:


> Blue leader was shot down at 6pm yesterday but will be ready for take off in a few hours. Gardens starting to fill up m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Drunken photography eh! lol


me? drunk? i shall see you in the court when your answering your charge of slander. 

humpf.


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

ok, not drunk, "handling the booze well photography."


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2012)

it's a fine balance 

thank god for auto focus/ antidrunk


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 30, 2012)

DST said:


> I wonder what happened to the back up, Black and White stripey leader flew on through the night, lol....midnight bombing runs continued to the wee hours. Why I decided to smoke a joint of DOG at 2 in the morning is beyond me....


I smoked some SLH at 5pm yesterday. Got phonecall from mrs...she was talkin bout work and I hit the fit of the giggles....lost all notion to booze aswel. No smoke for me today. Im for cider and lines. How did the j go at 2am. Wake up on the couch??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 30, 2012)

Still practicing HST as well? i believe thats what it was


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

Nah, quietly krept into bed trying (EDIT-not)to disturb my good lady. Woke up proper stoned this morning, more so than hung over. I decided to eat a few tomatoes before I went to bed due to the fact I hadn't had any dinner yesterday, unless you include hops and water in your diet....


supersillybilly said:


> I smoked some SLH at 5pm yesterday. Got phonecall from mrs...she was talkin bout work and I hit the fit of the giggles....lost all notion to booze aswel. No smoke for me today. Im for cider and lines. How did the j go at 2am. Wake up on the couch??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Still practicing HST as well? i believe thats what it was


don't think i'll need to this time round i flowered pretty early for me! 


DST said:


> Nah, quietly krept into bed trying to disturb my good lady. Woke up proper stoned this morning, more so than hung over. I decided to eat a few tomatoes before I went to bed due to the fact I hadn't had any dinner yesterday, unless you include hops and water in your diet....


hahah that usually what i do for when i come in 3 parts oliver twist, slices of tomato salted with cheese and pate on crackers.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 30, 2012)

Tomatoes good for hangovers? i have a weird affection for Tomato juice.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 30, 2012)

Salt, pepper, Worcestershire sauce, some Tabasco.. Good to go..

My friends all hate it.. when I start drinking it I cannot stop.. If I open a litre of it.. It will be gone in a few minutes..




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Tomatoes good for hangovers? i have a weird affection for Tomato juice.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 30, 2012)

Like............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2012)

LMFBO at your edit there DST


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Salt, pepper, Worcestershire sauce, some Tabasco.. Good to go..


what about the vodka?


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2012)

i was thinking, virgin mary's???


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

With vodka that makes it something......

a bloody mary! took the synapes a few seconds to kick in there.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 30, 2012)

tomatoe n cheese go so good together.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2012)

probably about the right time for one eh D?


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey M8 sorry bout the blow up. I just can't stand that jackoff. I know D I'm tryin!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 30, 2012)

How's the week-end cowboy, good to see your garden, looks as packed as mine, but your's always did  

Got to pull my socks up and get back to having a cycle going that'll stop the drought's, its getting worse, easier to score smack! Na Gid!!!! 
I'm going to catch a shot of the flowering ones at my mate's, the Q.Q is being flushed so im really excited to see them all in their glory! I hear a Bubble Cheese has also come Purp! It was a S1 seed from the original i done last year, and like a carbon copy except for the color, must b the cold Attic temp's over last month. 
This heatwave has been playing havoc with my temp's, dont want to raise the light's, and cant get much more ventilation that there is haha, i'm sure a tweak hear n there will fix it. All i have to worry about now is the space! Not too many male's from the seedling's thus far! But again, i'll get em in man!

Later bronco!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Hey M8 sorry bout the blow up. I just can't stand that jackoff. I know D I'm tryin!!!


nee skin off my chicken fella! 


Cindyguygrower said:


> How's the week-end cowboy, good to see your garden, looks as packed as mine, but your's always did
> 
> Got to pull my socks up and get back to having a cycle going that'll stop the drought's, its getting worse, easier to score smack! Na Gid!!!!
> I'm going to catch a shot of the flowering ones at my mate's, the Q.Q is being flushed so im really excited to see them all in their glory! I hear a Bubble Cheese has also come Purp! It was a S1 seed from the original i done last year, and like a carbon copy except for the color, must b the cold Attic temp's over last month.
> ...


Aye the girls grow up so fast these days lol. weekends pretty busy, got a lot of boring man chores too rejig the grow a bit, BnQ run get a sack of chicken and a few kilos of bacon. getting ready now so hopefully i can catch the 3 bells kick offs but i'll be lucky.

look forward to seeing your QQ fella, last one was a reet looker.

good weekend peeps, may the sun shine and Andy Carroll continue his pisspoor form


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

The dreaded man chores......Its defo a pub day


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2012)

i reckon andy must be thinking the whole of newcastle has jinxed him, lol. shame for the lad. personally i just think he needs to cut his hair and his form will come back, simple.

oh, and you need to go to BnQ and get a bag of chicken and bacon, WTF?? really, from BnQ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

Mind that advert D, for knor stock cubes or something......"aw that way just fur a chicken", "Aye, she doesny make the best soup in the Highlands for nothing". lol


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2012)

Cock-a-leekee (sp), lol. I do indeed. And no bones for Benjy! 

bloody hell, popo is up in the sky early today. fuk off nosey c's!


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 31, 2012)

DST said:


> i reckon andy must be thinking the whole of newcastle has jinxed him, lol. shame for the lad. personally i just think he needs to cut his hair and his form will come back, simple.
> 
> oh, and you need to go to BnQ and get a bag of chicken and bacon, WTF?? really, from BnQ?


im a lfc supporter n im shitting self over newcastle with r last 3 results in league.
big andy is a menace to any defence he isnt gettinr the game time at min as kuyt keeps moaning in press bout if doesnt get enuff games he b off?
weird tho peeps say carroll in bad form as liverpool have won 6 n drawn 1 out the last 7 games carrolls played? and 3 or 4 games recent without him we drawn one n lost 2 or 3.
think that says that wen carroll on field we win most time as he a handful for cbs.
i think carroll will b a big player for england to if trusted by manager. yeah he ent got pace but good in air got cracking left peg shoot from 20 30 yards out n has power n drive with youth n build n has alot time on his hands.
only reason peeeps say he shite is cos he cost alot money but haho ent his fault at all price tag.
true supports follow team in ups and downs. i b singing carrolls name n will till he no longer a lfc player. ynwa should stand for something i feel hahahahahahahaahahahah
wots the score gunna b donny fella?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2012)

DST said:


> i reckon andy must be thinking the whole of newcastle has jinxed him, lol. shame for the lad. personally i just think he needs to cut his hair and his form will come back, simple.
> oh, and you need to go to BnQ and get a bag of chicken and bacon, WTF?? really, from BnQ?


hahah think if he cut back on his lager he'd perform better. hahaha reminds me of someone... 

the wholesalers is near BnQ lol. chicken and bacon BnQ club sandwich please. probably be better than the local eateries of Bonnie Byker  



mad dog bark said:


> im a lfc supporter n im shitting self over newcastle with r last 3 results in league.
> big andy is a menace to any defence he isnt gettinr the game time at min as kuyt keeps moaning in press bout if doesnt get enuff games he b off?
> weird tho peeps say carroll in bad form as liverpool have won 6 n drawn 1 out the last 7 games carrolls played? and 3 or 4 games recent without him we drawn one n lost 2 or 3.
> think that says that wen carroll on field we win most time as he a handful for cbs.
> ...


aye i reckon it'll be a cracking game. plenty of goals for sure. kuyt has been banging them in of late but i reckon tactically kenny will let you lads down. i mean he's got this massive lump of a forward and the rest of the team aren't putting balls to him in the box for his napper? the team play to suarez' height, i mean strengths. the greasy little bastard.

carroll will come back to the toon eventually and be loved. but for the moment him and jose are nowt but wantaways. wouldn't have them back anytime soon.. 

as for the score i'm going to say 3-1 to the toon natch. kuyt to score first then cisse for a double with either demba or maybe ben arfa for the last. 

and on that note i'm going to the bookies


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

Rangers are a great bet at 11/8 today......


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 31, 2012)

kuyt isnt my type player n goal scoring record is cack. carroll scored more this year then him. kuyt a better winger just not good at passing or skills haha.
carroll was sold against his wishes. was over his head but enrique is a turn coat.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17579377


Fucking calm down there Alan. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2012)

Haha aye he might be as good as messi but he's still nee Shola!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Haha aye he might be as good as messi but he's still nee Shola!!!
> 
> View attachment 2103066
> View attachment 2103068View attachment 2103071


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 2, 2012)

hi don, its very nice to see your garden again. it feels like its been ages for some reason. i was hoping i could copy and blow this picture up, no luck. so this tent looks a bit smaller but packed up nice and tight with some very beautiful plants! nice big filter ..what is it hooked up with there? a carbon dioxide tank? i noticed in one of your posts an advertisement seeking people to work for over 20 dollars for getting high? that sounds like a good job, but when i clicked to link it looked like a secpicious scam asking for a personal emial address. Then it disappeared a secure your internet defender ad appeared. what is going on with this forum?anyway. i hope your doing well, im hapy you have your garden back and looking so lovely. will you be growing outside this summer? take it easy . Amber


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2012)

Ooooooosh 

Hey DAT feels like ages to me too! It's been nearly 10 month ffs! Tents half the size but will be just as full  the huge thing on the roof is a silent fan. It's not really but it moves a load more air than the one I had. Im running 2 x 600s in the mcguyvered hood. It was 26c when I left. It's point to be struggle in full summer but ill deal with they later!

Feels damn good to be back ambs. No outdoors for me its not really worth the heartache!

Cheers!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking good don man


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 3, 2012)

Is that new fan any good don? Is it as quiet as should be?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 3, 2012)

Get a big oscilating fan in there to blow the heat to fuck....thats the same fan as mine....yours not quiet. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2012)

It's quiet for the airflow. Probably a little more than a 6" rvk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Get a big oscilating fan in there to blow the heat to fuck....thats the same fan as mine....yours not quiet. lol


quiet ish. Lol. I'm going to get the right size ducting and swap over to the plastic lined stuff, the metal has a boat load of pin size holes. Going to stick a duct up to the open window or as close as I can without It lookin dicey. That should bring things down a few degrees. 

If not ill get the big fan in there....


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2012)

is this a real fan converstion we are having on Dons thread.........


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 3, 2012)

^^^^^lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2012)

DST said:


> is this a real fan converstion we are having on Dons thread.........


Who'd have thunk it eh...

Well be talking horticultural techniques next...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Ooooooosh
> 
> Hey DAT feels like ages to me too! It's been nearly 10 month ffs! Tents half the size but will be just as full  the huge thing on the roof is a silent fan. It's not really but it moves a load more air than the one I had. Im running 2 x 600s in the mcguyvered hood. It was 26c when I left. It's point to be struggle in full summer but ill deal with they later!
> 
> ...


good mornging don!
wow i didnt realize it was a rigged light hood with a double 600. that is TOTALLY BITCHIN! its so ironic your doing that because i was thinking of attempting that myself. Can you get an airconditioning unit up somewhere close to your tent and suck in the really cold air through that to cool your lights.? 
That is what i have planned for my tent. My living room is really the idea place for my gear. I have a vertical skylight that opens out into the roof which is completely private. No one wuld see my exhaust ducting running out.. Then i was going to run my light coolingfan and intake fan right up to my airconditioning vent. Now that i see you set up the double 600 im going to play around with my grear and see if i can rig it up like you as well. Is that a DR 120 SJ or a 4x4 tent you have.?? I started germinting my very last cherry cheese liver and will get her going in the tron. funny as fuck how things will work out with my vaulted ceiling. There are actually 3 hooks up there and i kept thinking, what the fuck are they for , they are so high up? thats where i will hang my ducting from.. lmao.if this works out properly it going to fuckin rock. 
have an awesome day. thanks for posting those pictures they have really inspired me!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey man, so after thinking about it some more i came up with a sketch of my new grow room. what do you think?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 5, 2012)

How do donny boy, glad to see some green over here bet ya buzzin now, doin my nut this not growin lark no how you felt now! lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Ooooooosh
> 
> Hey DAT feels like ages to me too! It's been nearly 10 month ffs! Tents half the size but will be just as full  the huge thing on the roof is a silent fan. It's not really but it moves a load more air than the one I had. Im running 2 x 600s in the mcguyvered hood. It was 26c when I left. It's point to be struggle in full summer but ill deal with they later!
> 
> ...


Hey Jose' ! Weve got green   
The new set up looks good man, im still trying to put all the kit i bought last year to use!!! Been a harsh year man, cant seem to find my feet and no even realy drinking that much  On the brink of my first harvest in way too long! 

If i dont catch you froo week i'll catch you froo window 

cinders


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 6, 2012)

Lol, amber im trying to figure it out. Is it a 2 plant scrog wit Co2? i see the Volcano on the table.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 6, 2012)

heyyyyy Don. hows things hangin ova here?? the cherry cheese i got goin is lookin pretty nice actually. =) still no signs of sex. but ill be sure 2 keep ya posted.  got a cheese clone from a friend of a friend last week. along with a blue dream and a MOD clone. pretty excited about the BD and Cheese. never ran a cheese strain b4. but i kno theyre pretty popular over there in the UK. wat r ur thoughts on cheese?? i gotta be honest.... the thought of my weed.. smelling like cheese... doesnt exactly excite me.. lol. but ive heard its got a great high as well. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 6, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey man, so after thinking about it some more i came up with a sketch of my new grow room. what do you think?
> View attachment 2105349


lmfao. beautiful pic there Amber. hahaha. LOVE it!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 6, 2012)

Dr Amber

Good drawing. 


I don't believe the a/c will help your grow area. The output from one vent is insufficient and all of the tubing highlights your grow area and is probably not efficient....plus it would have to run full time when the lights are on in the tent....and freeze the rest of your abode.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> good mornging don!
> wow i didnt realize it was a rigged light hood with a double 600. that is TOTALLY BITCHIN! its so ironic your doing that because i was thinking of attempting that myself. Can you get an airconditioning unit up somewhere close to your tent and suck in the really cold air through that to cool your lights.?
> That is what i have planned for my tent. My living room is really the idea place for my gear. I have a vertical skylight that opens out into the roof which is completely private. No one wuld see my exhaust ducting running out.. Then i was going to run my light coolingfan and intake fan right up to my airconditioning vent. Now that i see you set up the double 600 im going to play around with my grear and see if i can rig it up like you as well. Is that a DR 120 SJ or a 4x4 tent you have.?? I started germinting my very last cherry cheese liver and will get her going in the tron. funny as fuck how things will work out with my vaulted ceiling. There are actually 3 hooks up there and i kept thinking, what the fuck are they for , they are so high up? thats where i will hang my ducting from.. lmao.if this works out properly it going to fuckin rock.
> have an awesome day. thanks for posting those pictures they have really inspired me!


hey DAT, twin 6 shooters is how Donald rolls! temps are deffo pushing the boundaries though. it's going to be hot in the summer haha if we get one that is, think you might be guaranteed a few sunny days in AZ tho  i'm hoping i don't need AC but if that's what it takes that's what'll happen. follow your dreams eh Doc!

the tent is a bud box 1.2 x 1.2 x 2m it's tight, the hoods are the full width with the ducting attached but if it fits why not imo. 3 hooks already up there eh?! it's a sign DAT. it's meant to be( and someone probably already did it  ) I'll look forward to seing it! 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey man, so after thinking about it some more i came up with a sketch of my new grow room. what do you think?
> View attachment 2105349


Bitchin! love the stealth enabling bookshelf! only thing i'd say be careful with is the extraction. regular change of the carbon filter or you'll be pumping the funk round the block hahaha


PUKKA BUD said:


> How do donny boy, glad to see some green over here bet ya buzzin now, doin my nut this not growin lark no how you felt now! lol


man, trading water till i kicked back up was the worst 10 months since i started growing. boredom filled with drinking. 


Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey Jose' ! Weve got green
> The new set up looks good man, im still trying to put all the kit i bought last year to use!!! Been a harsh year man, cant seem to find my feet and no even realy drinking that much  On the brink of my first harvest in way too long!
> If i dont catch you froo week i'll catch you froo window
> cinders


howdy cowboy! finally got something to show off! YEEEEEHAAAAAW  you'll be there soon enough fella. you've had a lot on your plate already moving and a new bairn eh. you'll be reet soon enough. 

if i divvent see ya through the week ah'll see ye through the windy hhhahaah i say this to my pals all the time. 



chb444220 said:


> heyyyyy Don. hows things hangin ova here?? the cherry cheese i got goin is lookin pretty nice actually. =) still no signs of sex. but ill be sure 2 keep ya posted.  got a cheese clone from a friend of a friend last week. along with a blue dream and a MOD clone. pretty excited about the BD and Cheese. never ran a cheese strain b4. but i kno theyre pretty popular over there in the UK. wat r ur thoughts on cheese?? i gotta be honest.... the thought of my weed.. smelling like cheese... doesnt exactly excite me.. lol. but ive heard its got a great high as well. =)


what up mang. things have been rough this week but i'm chugging along,, smoking me bong, drinking in a pardew wonderland  

fingers crossed for a girl lad, i got on of my wishes a real cracking male stud of the purple pheno wish i had the tall one as well but for now this will do just nicely. 

been hearing a lot about blue dream for a while seemed pretty popular over the pond. don't know the MOD, but the cheese is a winner. do you know the origin? is it the uk exodus clone or cut from seed? the dope won't smell of cheese but it will stink to high heaven. 


chb444220 said:


> lmfao. beautiful pic there Amber. hahaha. LOVE it!


it is eh! i had a go with that draw something app with silly billy the other day. it became immediately clear, I am artistically challenged...


curious old fart said:


> Dr Amber
> 
> Good drawing.
> 
> ...


i was wondering this also, if you weren't planning on using the rest of the living room it's no biggie but i guess in an apartment space is at a premium.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2012)

been in bristol this week for my grandads funeral. The old boy was a real character. the rev at the service said to us they haven't had as many folks there unless it's been for a celebrity. there were people shouting his name and waving the funeral procession along his road while the piper blew. proper touched me to see it.

must have been 500 folks at the service, easily. the club after was heaving with people wanting to give their respects to the family. from young kids to old and every age inbetween. 

he was a real joker to the last. always a smile on his face.
[FONT=arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif]
[/FONT]As the service ended and they lowered the coffin, stetson on top i might add, the music he'd chosen was this:

[video=youtube_share;RXhUNUqmF0s]http://youtu.be/RXhUNUqmF0s[/video]

RIP Grandad Baron AKA Yon Loon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2012)

been in bristol this week for my grandads funeral. The old boy was a real character. the rev at the service said to us they haven't had as many folks there unless it's been for a celebrity. there were people shouting his name and waving the funeral procession along his road while the piper blew. proper touched me to see it.

must have been 500 folks at the service, easily. the club after was heaving with people wanting to give their respects to the family. from young kids to old and every age inbetween. 

he was a real joker to the last. always a smile on his face.

As the service ended and they lowered the coffin, stetson on top i might add, the music he'd chosen was this:

[video=youtube_share;RXhUNUqmF0s]http://youtu.be/RXhUNUqmF0s[/video]

RIP Grandad Baron AKA Yon Loon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2012)

update in me briefs.

Psycho killer x panama sadly doesn't look like the sativa droid i'm looking for but does smell nice 


Columbian Black Male, bit gutted aswell seeing as 's the only one i have going at the moment.


smelly cherry purp pheno stud.


the rest. all ladies


temps are maxin at about 27 so i'm going to have to do a bit of re jigging but well happy so far.

bloody man flu kicked in yesterday. been up half the nigh thinking my throat was closing up feel like a kicked in bag of shite. 

happy easter peeps!


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

Eh up Don, tents get's biz. The Smelly Cherry Purp pheno is rockin mate. Likesy. Hope the flu gets better, I been running an infection for a while down the side of my face (starts in the back of my mouth - think the infections under one of my fillings). Anyway, nice having earache for a change, lol.

Take it easy bru and happy easter to ya.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2012)

morning chief, 

tooth that runs to your ear ache eh  not good. i tried to smoke a bong to ease the aches last night but the sore throat was a bit much. today cannamilk and codeine.

cannamilk will sort your ills bru. trust me.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

Looking goo over here don.. Hope ya feels better.. 

Dst them toothaches suck.. Get tht taken care of ASAP.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2012)

cheers WBW, am already feeling good. got this evenings food in the slow cooker, and just about to get my milk on.

crap films and not getting dressed are in order today. like a BOSS


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 7, 2012)

Morning Don.....Cannamilk and films, sounds great. I was blasting the Vape last night and so was the girl. First time very she has done "the hash". lol She was loving it. lol


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

too right they suck. thing is, dentist sent me to the hospital a couple of years ago (this is a recurring thing). And they hauled all my wisdom teeth out (another thing I wouldn't wish on anyone). But the problem hasn't gone and I have had earache since I was a child, bad infected ears when I lived out in the Far East....
Anyway, got an email from dentist to make an appointment so let the pain commence (I am sure there will be pain somewhere!)



wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking goo over here don.. Hope ya feels better..
> 
> Dst them toothaches suck.. Get tht taken care of ASAP.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2012)

last time i tried my lady on the weed she took bad. hilarious looking back, at the time she thought she was dying.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

I think your lady and my lady could share some sympathy stories. Death seems to be a common thing for white outs/bummers. When you think about it, it's hilarious. YOU CANNOT DIE FROM A WHITEY!!!! lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 7, 2012)

Ingesting????? Fuck I think Im dying if I eat it. "Its only a small bit of cake, it cany do that much" BOOM!!!!! Dying. lol


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

Interesting how the edibles just seem to hammer some peeps.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 7, 2012)

DST said:


> Interesting how the edibles just seem to hammer some peeps.


I will NEVER eat any form a cannibis ever again. Last time I hit a terrible whitey. Took the enamel off the bath with my radioactive spew. Dangerous


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

ok, message received loud and clear, no medibles, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2012)

it's a fine balance. perfecting it is near impossible. too many unknown factors. tolerance, how strong your weed is etc. funniest bit i the weed farts the next day.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 7, 2012)

Weed farts???? Im off tae the boozer with the father in law. Great guy, pissed turns into a maniac. Typical West of Scotland bloke


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thc really gives you the ten bob bits when you eat too much lol. I love edibles but can't function of em


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your grandfather's passing, but it sounds like a royal send off. Thanks for sharing.

Good to see you're getting your grow on....they are looking healthy and happy.

We have a large St Patrick's day parade each year and I have several friends that participate. It's a huge, alcohol fueled street party. One friend who is accustom to my medibles had one and two bloody mary's and marched in the parade; the pictures and everyone's comments state he had a good time, he just doesn't remember....he made the comment about alcohol and cookies not mixing. Everyone has different tolerence levels and should be cautious in their dosage until they become comfortable with them.

Another time I had given some cookies to friends that had two different strength cookies. Somehow the message about the different dosages did not get passed around. One person had been listening to the stories of how they were like 3 glasses of wine and everything was rosy and decided to try one on a Saturday morning on a football day in a college town. He was downtown playing in traffic and running errands prior to the game when it came on and he was in the grocery store and it was so strong that he had a panic attack and had to call his wife to come get him. Once he got used to them he thoroughly enjoys them, but it was a shakey start. He tells the story with a hilarious point of view. 



cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Weed farts???? Im off tae the boozer with the father in law. Great guy, pissed turns into a maniac. Typical West of Scotland bloke


yup weed farts, especially off weed wine i found. hilarious at work the next day... 

enjoy the trip to the battle cruiser. i'm sat supping a large brandy myself thinking about watching something or rather dozing off for an hour...


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Thc really gives you the ten bob bits when you eat too much lol. I love edibles but can't function of em


aye that's the body saying wtf this isn't the norm eject eject, maximum velocity. 


curious old fart said:


> Sorry to hear about your grandfather's passing, but it sounds like a royal send off. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Good to see you're getting your grow on....they are looking healthy and happy.
> 
> ...


ah cof it was a riotous affair, not without the odd family feud / kick off here and there. some of the family haven't spoken in nearly 20 years. there was some harsh things said and a lot of pissed off relatives. but some bridges built as well so not all bad.

i forgot to mention. the next day when we arrived to pick the ashes up from the crematorium they'd only gone and lost him. we had to drive to two different funeral parlours to see if he was there only to arrive and find a note on the door saying were now closed for easter! my father was incandescent. the major argument within the family was over the scattering of the ashes. luckily the funeral director managed to locate him and drive him over. though we have no real guarantee it's actually him!!>!?!?!

ah man i've had some good times on the weed cookies/cake, the last time i got the dose wrong as i usually do, kinda on purpose. we had friends round who weren't imbibing so i made normal and space cookies. the square plate for non weed the round for weed. half way through my gf got the plates wrong. was fine for about an hour then everything went pear shaped. extreme fear, i had to make the company leave my poor lass was in a right pickle. thought her back was in spasm and allsorts. but 3 seconds later would be laughin her arse off. good times lol.

i'd eat medibles more often but i generally have too much to do and need to function to do them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2012)

a little while ago i think it was WBW was asking what i had in the tent.

2 x Laotian Sativa 
1 OG#18 x Sour D x CD 
2 x Larry OG x Chem valley Kush
2 x Smelly Cherry (purp pheno)
2 x Smelly Cherry (tall pheno)
3 x Smelly Cherry (fast finish)
2 x SLH

I've been quite fortunate with the males it's really quite easy to split these into 3 crops, the sativas will come out last, half the smelly cherry are going back into veg for a couple of weeks then will be spluffed and the quickest out should be the other half of the smelly cherry and the cali kush mix ups.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 7, 2012)

Hope that Laotian Sativa doesn't take you for the Long run.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2012)

Haha man I'm in for the long haul. The last sativa I did for 6.5 months, it was worth every minute. 

I'm expecting 14 to 16 weeks roughly.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

So u know which ones are the Larry x Chem valley kush?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2012)

yeah i got em all marked up, i'll take them out and snap em for you a bit later


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks as you are the first to actually run these can't wait to see them flower up.. The male was a very chem smelling male the mom was a lemon pledge smell so it should be some dripping resin of lemon stench


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2012)

i left them au natural, no topping or anything so i'm hoping they should be some real baseball bats


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

They should as both are above average yielders than other kushes/og's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2012)

other than the dog i have very little kush experience. besides quality over quantity every time.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Haha man I'm in for the long haul. The last sativa I did for 6.5 months, it was worth every minute.
> 
> I'm expecting 14 to 16 weeks roughly.


I'm on week 14 with my exodus cross. everyday im hopin she starts turnin, to no avail.


----------



## yunnod601 (Apr 7, 2012)

i wanted to kno if my plant looks good to be six weeks old it started from a seed


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 7, 2012)

yunnod601 said:


> i wanted to kno if my plant looks good to be six weeks old it started from a seed View attachment 2111032


No, it doesn't. what is it ? what you growing under?


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

It would help with a better picture. it could be more advanced I guess, (T, doesn't mix his words BTW). 

What's with the legs in the background? lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 7, 2012)

DST said:


> It would help with a better picture. it could be more advanced I guess, (T, doesn't mix his words BTW).
> 
> What's with the legs in the background? lol


HaHa 
mabe he's got thrip's like i had there and had plant's that grew at about that rate!

Can't wait to see Don's reply lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 7, 2012)

Lol, he asked if they looked good for six weeks:/


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 7, 2012)

Haha wots happenin lads  ?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 7, 2012)

How's trick's chedder, how's the new strain in the garden working out bro. Infact i'll pop over for a peek!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> How's trick's chedder, how's the new strain in the garden working out bro. Infact i'll pop over for a peek!!


Cinders long time no hear bro what's up? How's the wife n lil one?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm on week 14 with my exodus cross. everyday im hopin she starts turnin, to no avail.


some will just go on forever eh, I think with sativas when they're out of their climate and elevation they get confused!?


yunnod601 said:


> i wanted to kno if my plant looks good to be six weeks old it started from a seed View attachment 2111032


wll i wouldn't be expecting a QP from it but its healthy and green.


cheddar1985 said:


> Haha wots happenin lads  ?


alreet cheds, not much fella going to he inlaws for dinner today... she's doing lamb shank which would normally be a joy but she's veggie so im not holding much hope. got a mate coming over tonight to destroy some gin while our better halfs go out and see STEPS!!!!!! what about yaself?

pics for WBW
og#18 x sd x cd

LarryOG x CVKush



awake group shot


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

Morning good sir. Enjoy the shank, may the meat fall from the bone and be juicy and tender.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2012)

good morrow or marrow even haha. they cook things a bit differently in my lasses house. a full roast will take all day to cook the individual parts then they'll plate it all up and microwave it. it's backwards to me but tastes canny so who's to knock it eh.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> some will just go on forever eh, I think with sativas when they're out of their climate and elevation they get confused!?
> 
> wll i wouldn't be expecting a QP from it but its healthy and green.
> 
> ...


Looking very good. That Larry x cvk looks like the Larry heavy.. This is going to be nice!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2012)

there's another one i topped but or some reason haven't got the pic!?

still deciding whether to hit them with some pollen.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 8, 2012)

I would hit it with pollen for sure


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 8, 2012)

nice big fat stems on the larry and og18.... how does u do it... 
stress train???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2012)

i will do then WBW might hit it p with the pk x panama and the CCxL 

Cheeze man, they're from seed, and i have a fan on them


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i will do then WBW might hit it p with the pk x panama and the CCxL
> 
> Cheeze man, they're from seed, and i have a fan on them


Thise crosses should be very interesting


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2012)

with the sativa lean, id expect the offspring to be either way leaning bu a 50/50 of either would be pretty special


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 8, 2012)

How you been finding these changes in weather with the smaller tent and ( what did i see ?? ) 2 600's !!! Ive got 2 4's in my 100 x 200 c.m and that hot week there was a nightmare! 
All's looking green and clean in there though man, looking forward to seeing these kush crosses perform for you mate!

Enjoy the G n T's


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 8, 2012)

Cgg I have to ask.. That's you in your avatar on harvest day isn't it? :~)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 9, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Cgg I have to ask.. That's you in your avatar on harvest day isn't it? :~)


HaHa, it just might be mantiszn, I'll give you a shout for the show, should be some STICKY Fun  

Whats shaking in th O.K Corral ? The dust settled from lastnight yet ? Or have we got a


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2012)

morning mate, the hot week we had i only had one 600 running,2 woulda been a bit much! no sore swede for me though my al has a mild brain squeeze


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2012)

few snaps for tuesday

so i selected 3 ladies for the sexy time. the male is absolutely stinking. the lady on the left is similarly honking the middle is the tall (fruitier) pheno and the right hand is from the purple, but also seems to be a tall looking one, but has cracking structure and node space.

the gadgie


his bitches


Random tent shot


decided not to reveg for two weeks as the veg area has no extraction and would stink the gaff out. 

hope all had a good easter!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

Is that some DOGs at the back??? I like the look of the whore on the far right


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 10, 2012)

Haha don is back in full swing breeding and all.. Looking good!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2012)

left back is SLH as is the right back, two centres are the cali Kush crosses.

cheers WBW, been a long time coming!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

Ah it must be the Kush I see. My Lemons seem to be totally different from everyones. Its chop day. Got 8 lemons coming down. Loads of purple leafs. Ill get some pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2012)

aye them conker leaves are indica as it gets, not much smell off them yet though but it's early days. 8 Keith lemons eh. busy day for you then


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

I have to take them to another place to chop and dry due to "smell" problems. My m8 is just popping up now. Thank god I just grow small bushes. All clipped at bottom of stems them put into black bags. Job done. The lemons are a dream to chop. Bud to leaf ratio is excellent


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2012)

good to keep on your toes anyway fella, take the ozone genny with ya.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 10, 2012)

Morning Don,
Looks like you've been on your toes, plants look really good. Who the Male? gadie???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2012)

naa not on me toes fella. i'm more fly by the seat of my pants man. 

the male is a stinky purple smelly cherry. gadgie is just a geordie slang for bloke.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> naa not on me toes fella. i'm more fly by the seat of my pants man.
> 
> the male is a stinky purple smelly cherry. gadgie is just a geordie slang for bloke.


LOL I learn something everyday round here! 
And me 2 I'm more shoot from the hip!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2012)

.............


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 10, 2012)

good day donald. My deepest condolences for you and your family reguarding your grandpappy . The funeral sounded so amazing especially when they placed the stetson ontop of the box. You were lucky to have him in your life. I will look for him out in the desert on his horse, riding into the sunset.......
Have you ever sshmoked the super lemon haze before? its sweet to see her in your garden. Your going to love the flavor and smell. Another lemon I would highly recommed if you havent grown it, is lemon skunk. What a knockout blinder. I have been smoking a lot of her lately with some misc hash worms molded in these little blunt j's i have been rollin up lately. 
As of tis morn my cherry cheese liver popped her cap a bit more. Desert growing has been slow. Im also on a 12/12 light cycle and have been working with my low humidity levels. I moved her to a closet as well.. 
Thank you for the wonderful pictures and smashing update. YOur male looks very sexy and the ladies are smoking hot. I can only imagine how hot it must get with all that heat with the double 600s . Perfect conditions for pollinating. I feel your on to something HUGE here. 
Have a wonderful work week , peace
Amber


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2012)

ah thanks ambs, he was one to remember alright. i wont be able to hear duelling banjo's without thinking of the loon. 

I've not had the pleasure of the SLH yet, another 6 or so weeks and I will tho  I love a good sativa so am hoping is as good as the hype! it's going to have to be good to compete with Mr West's psycho killer, lemon pledge pheno. that stuff is one of my faves of all time. been craving that one for a while. 


hmmmmm hash worms lol. another craving haha

good news on your CCxL, hope you get something similar to your last, though as i mentioned i haven't seen another of exactly the same pheno  hopefully i'll get something close in this batch. fingers crossed.

the weather has taken a nice dip in form in the north of england so the temps have been bang on this last week sitting at 25-26 at the peak! won't be long before that changes i imagine.

have a grand week yourself DAT!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2012)

popped the last three of the original batch of dog kush and some selfed pips from the same so hopefully i'll have some more of these beauties:


DOG purp pheno



































WOOOOOF

(scuse the shameless self bump)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

That dog looks puuuurdy there don.. I need to run me a dog soon.. Nice and heavy there i see.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2012)

cheers man. i'll be so fuckin happy if i get the same results from the selfed pips. she'll deffo be a regular feature in the garden whatever but that pheno was particularly spanking.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2012)

Good Day Donny, Man i remember that first DOG you done! So this is another bean? Ive still got one or 2 from the first batch and been wanting to pop another but also want to keep them forever haha. Thats been over a year ive had this pheno, and its served me well. I wish i kept track of the seed's that came out the first time round. I never saw a single male pod on the plant, so didnt know bout the beans untill i was out somewhere toking it up and they all got passed around. I bet there's a couple guy's sitting with these seed's and growing some crap lol.

Hope your good, i see the weather's coming back  ( great for the tan, not so good on the tent temp's )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2012)

morning cowboy! aye those two first ones were peaches eh. the pips are from that original batch and a few selfed off them so hoping for carbon copies really. select the best for a momma.

i hear it goes for £300 on the bounce  

aye am grand me man, friday is upon us though i'm not pubbing it this after, going to save the pennies n take my lass out instead. brownie points n that eh. hope your good lad!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2012)

bout updataroo time, 3 weeks on sunday

right up the duff smelly cherry
random nug shot
the creche

started giving them light doses of pk/ canna boost and a bit of bloombastic on a rotation


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

that malana cream charas was fucking lovely m8........................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2012)

i've been so tempted. but i know for sure if i get one order off that silk road, pandoras box will be open.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

hahahhaha.........its dangerous for sure


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 14, 2012)

Lookin good Don, Good to see ya back in the game. Hows tricks?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

*



The grass i was talking bout the other day is cateract i offered him kush and the cheeky mug threatened to grass me up! I see any of my riu friends talking to that cunt dont ever expect a reply from me, a clone, sample or shit

Grass's are scum​
​
​
​

*


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2012)

Looking swell there don mate, makes me soooo wanna..... but i can wait a few weeks to get this move out the way


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 14, 2012)

That'll be me up for the duration! Came home for a late chineese after winning the sweep on the National in the battlecruiser ! I think the shout of " You'r round " caught most of the winning's but i must have had a good swally to sleep till now! Just trying to roll a FAT Liver's j before i try to sneek into a no so happy nest.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Lookin good Don, Good to see ya back in the game. Hows tricks?


all good brother , no complaints other than not having yet mastered time travel.  


newuserlol said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!? never herd of either of them


mr west said:


> Looking swell there don mate, makes me soooo wanna..... but i can wait a few weeks to get this move out the way


what up fred!? man it's worth taking the time to get it right in the setup. won't be too long you'll be rolling hard! wanna buy a 2m tent??? i'll do you a good deal on the can and fan to go with haha


Cindyguygrower said:


> That'll be me up for the duration! Came home for a late chineese after winning the sweep on the National in the battlecruiser ! I think the shout of " You'r round " caught most of the winning's but i must have had a good swally to sleep till now! Just trying to roll a FAT Liver's j before i try to sneek into a no so happy nest.


hahaha

congrats man! i left the nags well alone. hit the pool hall with my buddy, had a good sup myself. last i remember was a last beer on the sofa demolishing a block of cheese n biscuits.

potting up some tommies this morning then going to take my lass out for dinner .

it's 4 weeks today, i miscalculated. guess i'll be upping the dose.

have a great rest of the weekend


----------



## marcy (Apr 15, 2012)

*

spindoktor 




*add a fan on them makes them stronger.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks marcy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2012)

still waiting on seeing any hairs on those Laos sativas. at 4 weeks in  think those might be a feature in the garden for a good while... the uy said about 12 weekers but i have my doubts

dog pups have tails so they'll be going into coco later today. 

male columbian gold is going into isolation (cardboard box lol ). as its just started spluffing. thinking i'll hit the Laos girls with it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2012)

I had a Colombian that took 4 weeks to show male balls lol..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2012)

don't jinx it!!! ill be gutted if all the sativa's i've popped turn out male


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2012)

I doubt it don I'm rooting for FEMs for you man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks fella, sure they'll be fine. besides, my numbers are already at double what they should be lol.

old habits...


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

Kicking em out like a pro like normal i see. Lovely plants, i always like how healthy and waxy your leaves look even on harvest day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2012)

hi TTT, like you say go big or go home. lol well as big as i can go in a 1.2m tent haha. 

funny you mention the waxyness, i was showing a pal the room the other day and he noted how waxy the fans were, now i normally don't pay much heed to it. in fact other than the colour i pretty much ignore the leaves.

is waxy a good thing? i was reading the back of the halo spray stuff and they reckon it removes this layer and helps uptake of foliar feeds!?!? not that i do them much. 

cheers


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

From what i've seen, it's strain dependent, but well, i'm no biologist, and a waxy leaf looks like a happy leaf to me  The plant certainly doesn't seem to mind going by those pictures


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2012)

aye that's pretty much my thinking too. they'll tell me if they aren't happy. bit like my lass....


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> popped the last three of the original batch of dog kush and some selfed pips from the same so hopefully i'll have some more of these beauties:
> 
> 
> DOG purp pheno
> ...



wowwwww... amazing pics man. yeaa i have 1 goin in my veg box right now. =D only a couple weeks in.. but im excited to give it a try! and this 1 is a DEFF str8 up DOG.. lol. not the purple dog like i had..well.. still have goin.. if it turns out anything like urs. i will be extremely happy. this will be my 1st Kush as well. looks like it would be an easy trim job tho huh? regardless.. looks fookin bombbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb!!

sorry to hear about ur loss. =( i recently lost a friend in a car crash this past monday night. his car wrapped around the pole.. had to use the jaws of life to get him out.. but he did not make it... =( my prayers are with you and the family.. and if u need sum1 to talk to.. im a PM away


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 15, 2012)

also the cherry cheese are doing good as well. =) i might be taking all the veggin plants out for a quick photoshoot to throw on my thread. and il throw a few pics of the cherry cheese up here for ya. =)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> wowwwww... amazing pics man. yeaa i have 1 goin in my veg box right now. =D only a couple weeks in.. but im excited to give it a try! and this 1 is a DEFF str8 up DOG.. lol. not the purple dog like i had..well.. still have goin.. if it turns out anything like urs. i will be extremely happy. this will be my 1st Kush as well. looks like it would be an easy trim job tho huh? regardless.. looks fookin bombbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb!!
> 
> sorry to hear about ur loss. =( i recently lost a friend in a car crash this past monday night. his car wrapped around the pole.. had to use the jaws of life to get him out.. but he did not make it... =( my prayers are with you and the family.. and if u need sum1 to talk to.. im a PM away.
> 
> also the cherry cheese are doing good as well. =) i might be taking all the veggin plants out for a quick photoshoot to throw on my thread. and il throw a few pics of the cherry cheese up here for ya. =)


cheers man, yeah it was a real dream to trim. little extra to dry as it was that dense. you could truncheon someone with them. 

sorry to hear about your friend chris. it's hard when anyone passes but especially young folk. here if you need an ear too lad. 

i'll keep toot for the smelly cherry. mine are really starting to take shape now thinking i'll pot them up again for the last 5 weeks, as they're only in tiny SOG pots really.


@WBW, i knew i'd jinxed it. one of the Laos sativas is finally showing balls. 4 fucking weeks in. GUTTED. out of like 7 sativas i popped only one female. ganja gods be damned


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers man, yeah it was a real dream to trim. little extra to dry as it was that dense. you could truncheon someone with them.
> 
> sorry to hear about your friend chris. it's hard when anyone passes but especially young folk. here if you need an ear too lad.
> 
> ...


fukin cunt Sativas...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

ah man shit happens, frequently it seems...

i'll pop more pips. got plenty to play with. lol thousands. 

little birdy dropped some sour cherry off to me too having just popped 5 Dogg though they'll have to wait. pheno hunting in 1.2 x1.2 is a little trickier than 2m


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

You bored folding yet???? Or have you even started? lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

hahaha yeah i folded a bunch up gave em out to a few people going to the head shop this week. funnily enough he's a friend of my 'other' dealer so it should be a goer locally. was going to wait on taking some samples to grease the wheels so to speak. 

got a meeting haha meeting with my hippy connect midweek. see if i can't push a few there. though that lot are seriously poor in the organisation department. unless it's diving in the dumpster out the back of waitrose. i couldn't believe it but apparently they've been getting all their just out of date fruit n veg from the bin of waitrose!? offered me carrier bags full of satsumas last week.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Shocking what get's thrown away in the name of HEalth and regulations...feed the world twice over probably.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

cost you ££'s one day and free but for a little time hanging upside down in a skip the next.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man shit happens, frequently it seems...
> 
> i'll pop more pips. got plenty to play with. lol thousands.
> 
> little birdy dropped some sour cherry off to me too having just popped 5 Dogg though they'll have to wait. pheno hunting in 1.2 x1.2 is a little trickier than 2m


Well hope they are good one. 1.2x1.2 is tuff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

better believe it. I'm looking at getting a shelving unit to veg in. anyone any experience using t5 strip lights to veg with? going to run 3 in 3up 3out. keep my numbers down and the flow rolling.

thinking one of these, separate compartment for bonsai mothers. 



i have a big cfl but it gets surprisingly hot. anyway anyone know how many t5's ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

T5 is one of the best lights if not the best to veg with. You have to keep raising them tho but you can keep them close to the tops and they will make plants have no stretch and bushy


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 16, 2012)

I want you in my lungs..



Don Gin and Ton said:


> popped the last three of the original batch of dog kush and some selfed pips from the same so hopefully i'll have some more of these beauties:
> 
> 
> DOG purp pheno
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> T5 is one of the best lights if not the best to veg with. You have to keep raising them tho but you can keep them close to the tops and they will make plants have no stretch and bushy


pricey for fucking strip lights. thinking i might see about the fittings and build a housing. probably cost the same by the time i've done that though. still going to check. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Envirogro-2ft-T5-Light-4-Tubes-Fluorescent-propagation-light-/220939487723?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item33710509eb#ht_1302wt_905


mantiszn said:


> I want you in my lungs..


me too. be about 3 months till i next taste it


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 16, 2012)

I've always used T-5's for veg and they work well. I'm using a 4 bulb 4' fixture that I acquired from a electrical wholesaler.....ask for the T-5 highbay....and the 6500k bulbs. And yes, they do generate some heat.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

thanks COF, just had a look at the high bay ones, think that'll be a bit bigger than i need. how many are you vegging under those 4ft tubes if you don't mind me asking? i only need 3 in there really.

they would be ideal if they were 2 ft. 

just priced up the tubes fittings and link cables from my local light store. £40.52 think i'll be getting some shiny sheet aluminium and making my own hood.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

They have 2ft 2 bulb setups.. I bought mine for 70 us dollars. I'm sure u can find some good ones or use the big cfl bulbs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

i'm thinking 4 bulbs idk maybe 3 would be sufficient? i'll tot up the lumens n see. I have a 200w round CFL but i don't think they are that good at spreading the light. even in a hood. i'll probably use that for the mothers and the t5's for vegging the bushes. build in a small shelf area for seedlings. 

sounds like a plan.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

Definately does sound like a plan..


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye that's pretty much my thinking too. they'll tell me if they aren't happy. bit like my lass....


My Mrs expects me to guess and walks round in a strop until I do ffs


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm using a 2' x 4' area and I have had as many as 33 plants up to 12'' under it at one time.
What I'm finding available stateside in a 2' unit are a 2 bulb for $72 and a 4 bulb for $109.


I'm using a 400w mh for the big veg.


cof


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> better believe it. I'm looking at getting a shelving unit to veg in. anyone any experience using t5 strip lights to veg with? going to run 3 in 3up 3out. keep my numbers down and the flow rolling.
> 
> thinking one of these, separate compartment for bonsai mothers.
> 
> ...


How many???? you can get a 2x4 foot hood for cheap 150 USD. I'll send ya one free. I got like 5 extra. Let me know.


----------



## MrNash (Apr 17, 2012)

Bloody hell mate... That's a monster journal!! I've spent 2 days, on and off, reading it all... It's great and very informative! Loved going through your grows as I am on my 1st! Some of the things I found in here I already came across and others I know I will in the future! You might have prevented me from doing many common mistakes along the way!! I'm subbed and curious to keep following your work. It's inspiring... +rep for you bruv Thanks for taking the time and putting the effort to spread the knowledge.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

Aye, he can be a bit of a drunken monkey, but our Don can fair grow a few.

In Don's absence welcome, Mr Nash what a very kind post. +Rep for you too.

Peace, DST


----------



## MrNash (Apr 17, 2012)

DST said:


> Aye, he can be a bit of a drunken monkey, but our Don can fair grow a few.
> 
> In Don's absence welcome, Mr Nash what a very kind post. +Rep for you too.
> 
> Peace, DST


All you guys are doing "God's work" in growing green!! lol I'm just an apostle trying to learn from the MJ messiahs around here!  +rep for you too DST


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 17, 2012)

i have been thinking about grabbin sum T5's as well. this veg box with CFL's on top is just not cutting it anymore. =/ too crowded.. i may get an adjustable shelf unit... and attatch the lights to it and move them up and down as needed and spread the plants out a bit. i think my plants would benefit greatly from sumthing llike that.

heyy DON heres teh Cherry Cheese x Livers. =) still a lil small. but looks promising. =) adn still havent found out the origin of the cheese clone i have.. i have to go thru like 2 or 3 ppl to be able to talk to him. lol. anywayz. heres sum pics.

*Cherry Cheese x Livers


*




and heres a pic or 2 of the Cheese






​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I'm using a 2' x 4' area and I have had as many as 33 plants up to 12'' under it at one time.
> What I'm finding available stateside in a 2' unit are a 2 bulb for $72 and a 4 bulb for $109.
> 
> 
> ...


looks about perfect cof! how long roughly do they take from seedling to 12"?


Hemlock said:


> How many???? you can get a 2x4 foot hood for cheap 150 USD. I'll send ya one free. I got like 5 extra. Let me know.


ah hem your generous to a fault sir. it would cost a fortune to post the damn thing but i appreciate you offering fella. 


MrNash said:


> Bloody hell mate... That's a monster journal!! I've spent 2 days, on and off, reading it all... It's great and very informative! Loved going through your grows as I am on my 1st! Some of the things I found in here I already came across and others I know I will in the future! You might have prevented me from doing many common mistakes along the way!! I'm subbed and curious to keep following your work. It's inspiring... +rep for you bruv Thanks for taking the time and putting the effort to spread the knowledge.


Welcome to the thread Mr Nash! haven't had any new comers in a while, most are put off by the rambling of utter bollocks hahah I'm amazed you've read the whole thing. hit me up a pm i'll send you a prize!


DST said:


> Aye, he can be a bit of a drunken monkey, but our Don can fair grow a few.
> In Don's absence welcome, Mr Nash what a very kind post. +Rep for you too.
> Peace, DST


i'll have you know i've joined the temperance league. no alcohol shall pass these lips from here on out.  I'm also running for prime minister 


MrNash said:


> All you guys are doing "God's work" in growing green!! lol I'm just an apostle trying to learn from the MJ messiahs around here!  +rep for you too DST


well if i can help you avoid the pitfalls i've fallen in it's worth it eh! believe me there've been a few.


chb444220 said:


> i have been thinking about grabbin sum T5's as well. this veg box with CFL's on top is just not cutting it anymore. =/ too crowded.. i may get an adjustable shelf unit... and attatch the lights to it and move them up and down as needed and spread the plants out a bit. i think my plants would benefit greatly from sumthing llike that.
> 
> heyy DON heres teh Cherry Cheese x Livers. =) still a lil small. but looks promising. =) adn still havent found out the origin of the cheese clone i have.. i have to go thru like 2 or 3 ppl to be able to talk to him. lol. anywayz. heres sum pics.
> 
> ...


sup Chris, 

i dunno why i haven't got one of those adjustashelf things already in fact there's one at work i might just snaffle haha.

the CCxL looks like a livers dom one, the 3 blade young leaves. should be a winner!

the cheese isnt the exo, looks a bit too indi, hows she smell?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2012)

i miss my big tent


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2012)

with sights like that who wouldn't don!


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 18, 2012)

Don i checked on the shipping not to bad. Will PM you. Me old China!


I started watching a 3 part series last night, Britian at war in color about WW2. Fukin awsome 


Found this Song thought you all would like it

Ten Cent pistol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAIy6jBOgSU&feature=bf_prev&list=WLF399DF4D1B8DEF6A&lf=bf_play


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 18, 2012)

not much of a smell right now. now much frost on her.. still has that "plant" smell. lol. and thats gooood. wat are the genetics of livers? ive seen a few diff things about it... sumthing regarding blue/blueberry... idk. lol. and heyyy if theres another shelf u wanna snag me 1 too?? and just mail it 2 me?? lol. =p i needa go to home depot and grab me 1


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 18, 2012)

It takes 6 weeks to go from seed to 12" plants if the conditions are right. There were 10 different strains in that pic and the plants grew fairly uniformly....of course the bigger ones have proven to be boys.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Don i checked on the shipping not to bad. Will PM you. Me old China!
> I started watching a 3 part series last night, Britian at war in color about WW2. Fukin awsome
> Found this Song thought you all would like it
> Ten Cent pistol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAIy6jBOgSU&feature=bf_prev&list=WLF399DF4D1B8DEF6A&lf=bf_play


hem i just couldn't, you've been too kind already. i'd feel bad not paying for it so i'll politely decline my friend.

loving the black keys man! only just discovered them myself but love the sound. drinking whisky and smoking cigar music my dad called it. 


chb444220 said:


> not much of a smell right now. now much frost on her.. still has that "plant" smell. lol. and thats gooood. wat are the genetics of livers? ive seen a few diff things about it... sumthing regarding blue/blueberry... idk. lol. and heyyy if theres another shelf u wanna snag me 1 too?? and just mail it 2 me?? lol. =p i needa go to home depot and grab me 1


hahahah man the livers is a mystery, some say its an old northern lights pheno ( leading theory) but no one knows for sure. it gets called blues as it takes on a blue hue. but the guy who found the pheno named it after himself. liversage, became livers. nothing blueberry about it.

all i know is it's dank!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> It takes 6 weeks to go from seed to 12" plants if the conditions are right. There were 10 different strains in that pic and the plants grew fairly uniformly....of course the bigger ones have proven to be boys.
> 
> cof


nice one cof cheers! so are you breeding with said males?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a breeding program going on at this time. There is a beautiful cheese/jake blues male that I've bred to a heri lady and there are some surprises in the works (6 different males)....might even have something for Breeders Boutique.
The only problem is that the males are in a room with a cat and he has taken an interest in eating leaves. They currently are in a wire cage for protection.


cof


----------



## MrNash (Apr 18, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I have a breeding program going on at this time. There is a beautiful cheese/jake blues male that I've bred to a heri lady and there are some surprises in the works (6 different males)....might even have something for Breeders Boutique.
> The only problem is that the males are in a room with a cat and he has taken an interest in eating leaves. They currently are in a wire cage for protection.
> 
> 
> cof


Well... who can blame the cat for wanting a piece of that weed? You are lucky he doesn't know that the girls in the other room taste much better... lol cause he would find a way to get to them!!! Cunny little devils they are!!!
+rep for you mate.... not for the cat!!! for the interesting breeding! any pics of them surprising males?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll try to get some pics later today.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2012)

right you lot! 

www.breedersboutique.com 

50% off for 4:20 only 

voucher code: 420


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right you lot!
> 
> www.breedersboutique.com
> 
> ...


Good call chaps, nice one.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

mr west said:


> good call chaps, nice one.


bump bump bump


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

don gin and ton said:


> right you lot!
> 
> www.breedersboutique.com
> 
> ...


bump bump bump


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

THE GO GETTER

Hi-fi boom box
Pretty girl in bobby sox
After party in a hotel room
Pretty soon there will be no moon
Stumble home in the pouring rain
Let the water ease my worried brain
Some days I just cant get along
I need a head to leave my shoulders on

Palm trees
Flat broke disease
And LA has got me
On my knees
I am the bluest of blues
Everyday a different way to lose
The go-getter


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 20, 2012)

Just got me some 420 Dog


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

I just dropped you an email lad....


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 20, 2012)

Them DOGs need a firm hand. Train the fuck out of her Mantz. Luckily my keeper is a small fat bitch but boy do the stretch when u flip


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm dealing with this at the moment.. must be the kush influence.
I have 2 tahoe og on the go... lanky bitches indeed.

It's a shame I decided against a screen this run as it would really have helped

I'm contemplating changing my techniques though.. need to decide whether to screen again or just try and lollipop and trim them to keep them under control.

Also I'm in 6L airpots with coco, but I've got the insert set higher so they are basically about 3-4L, but I have still ended up with 4 foot trees - I've tied them down to try keep a bit of control lol



supersillybilly said:


> Them DOGs need a firm hand. Train the fuck out of her Mantz. Luckily my keeper is a small fat bitch but boy do the stretch when u flip



replied - thanks DST 



DST said:


> I just dropped you an email lad....


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

so wots the freebies with orders? a certain amount per pack u order? more u order more ya get?


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 20, 2012)

is 50% off not enough for you ? you must be related to billy the tight fisted scot haha  j/k 



mad dog bark said:


> so wots the freebies with orders? a certain amount per pack u order? more u order more ya get?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> so wots the freebies with orders? a certain amount per pack u order? more u order more ya get?


what would you prefer? it'll probably be random, but obviously big orders bigger the freebies


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> is 50% off not enough for you ? you must be related to billy the tight fisted scot haha  j/k


oh never enough for me. haha im one the ones who buys something and gets upset if sees it cheaper anywhere else. the looks i get wen i try haggle in local supermarket is just funny. i like to put peeps on the spot, sick sence humour so im told haha.
na but with casy and lem cheds as freebies r good freebies but its nice no wot to expect haha. 
how r ya anyways mantiszn? u see dons dog scrog in ssb thread? is inspiring dude that is how i wood grow them i think well wood try


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 20, 2012)

I want true male DOG pollen. Im going to cross with the SLH = SuperDOG


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

rare as hens teeth billy. in fact so far no ones had male pollen, one lad had a male but it was a jaffa.

DST's currently working some voodoo with silver potion


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

You'll need to wait until I can get the backcross sorted out pal.......sheesh man, I said gies a minute, lol.



supersillybilly said:


> I want true male DOG pollen. Im going to cross with the SLH = SuperDOG


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2012)

*is 50% off not enough for you ? you must be related to billy the tight fisted scot haha 


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL....
*


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 20, 2012)

Time waits for no man. lol I think one of my SLH buds has been pollinated by a dirty DOG anyway.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

friday pr0n

group shot. ( got to work on my camera skills!)
other cali kush i forget the genes of without going back 
og18 x sour D x Chem D
smelly cherry
dogs , one still missing


----------



## MrNash (Apr 20, 2012)

Isn't that a pretty garden to look at in the morning? And in the afternoon & at night for that matter!! lol Nice one dude! Happy 420!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

cheers MrN

aye she's a bonnie sight, though i've hit the top end of the feeds i think, going to back off a touch this week and then full swing going into the beginning of week 6

have yaself a cracking weekend fella


----------



## MrNash (Apr 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers MrN
> 
> aye she's a bonnie sight, though i've hit the top end of the feeds i think, going to back off a touch this week and then full swing going into the beginning of week 6
> 
> have yaself a cracking weekend fella


Sounds like a plan!! Have a blasting weekend too!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

where you from then Mr Nash?


----------



## MrNash (Apr 20, 2012)

Citizen of the world mate!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

Power to the people!!!!

feel a bit like wolfy smith of late. god knows what happened to robert lyndsey. used to be a great actor now he's doing that family guff. i fuckin hate canned laughter.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

theres a big 420 sale on SR starts in 2hrs m8.

hope ya good oldboy???


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> theres a big 420 sale on SR starts in 2hrs m8.
> 
> hope ya good oldboy???


wots the discount there for promo? running till end tomorrow? or just today?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wots the discount there for promo? running till end tomorrow? or just today?


just 420 day not that i even really no what 420 is??? lol

loads of discounts, i got me coins in account ready n waiting lolol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> just 420 day not that i even really no what 420 is??? lol
> 
> loads of discounts, i got me coins in account ready n waiting lolol


may order something tonight then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

i fluffed up getting the £ into the bitcoin account so i'll probably miss the sale


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 420 cowboy! am i right on time? are you high? i have to go to fuckin work right now! eeeeeerrrrrr 
Have a beautiful weekend!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i fluffed up getting the £ into the bitcoin account so i'll probably miss the sale


i dont understand?

i done it in a total of 6hrs today m8 to me sr account???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Happy 420 cowboy! am i right on time? are you high? i have to go to fuckin work right now! eeeeeerrrrrr
> Have a beautiful weekend!


howdy Doc! i was high, and i very soon will be! sucks you have to work 420  I'll blaze one for you  have a grand weekend in the AZ sun.


newuserlol said:


> i dont understand?
> 
> i done it in a total of 6hrs today m8 to me sr account???


i done the transfer into the intersango bitcoin account thinking they'd give me a daily rate, turns out i should have put it into the sterling one and then bid for the currency. now i've opened a support ticket giving them all the info and my e wallet number but i'm told it might be getting flagged if they think its away to SR. so i've now opened a mtgox account to bounce the coins through before i go to SR. honestly, could kick myself.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> howdy Doc! i was high, and i very soon will be! sucks you have to work 420  I'll blaze one for you  have a grand weekend in the AZ sun.
> 
> i done the transfer into the intersango bitcoin account thinking they'd give me a daily rate, turns out i should have put it into the sterling one and then bid for the currency. now i've opened a support ticket giving them all the info and my e wallet number but i'm told it might be getting flagged if they think its away to SR. so i've now opened a mtgox account to bounce the coins through before i go to SR. honestly, could kick myself.



u nutter stay away from mt.gox they will freeze ur account if any idea that they fink its going silk road.

intersango use ur internet banking transfer to send the money they will get it in 1-2hrs then buy the coins that will take 30mins then u send to that address which is in your account part of ur SR page


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2012)

fuck sake honestly how hard can it be.. Do you reckon i'll be alright just using intersango or should i get a different bitcoin account to bounce it across to?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 21, 2012)

Howdy Cowboy, just in to say happy 420 man! Some great Pic's flying about today  Going to catch some later and get them up.
You know what its like at the weekend haha, just oot my scratcher after a late one yest!

is the other DOG through yet? I had one come with purple leaves like your first, the kick back was a joke but i did get a pip


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2012)

*aye she's a bonnie sight


what does that mean Don?
*


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 21, 2012)

Bonnie means nice m8. Its a Scottish word. Your homework is to find out what crabbit means


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

And it's nothing to do with STD's either.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 21, 2012)

STI's it is now. U obviously not been riddled for a few years.lol


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Bonnie means nice m8. Its a Scottish word. Your homework is to find out what crabbit means


Crabbit ya say, Oh Aye. i'm googling now...LOL


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

Haha, could have picked something less obvious billy, something that Urban dictionary doesn't throw straight at us  I do love talking slang to americans though, wasn't too long ago i was accused of racism or some shit for stating "someone's been telling you porkies" 

I looked at mt.gox don, and well, unless they can prove that you bought cannabis or an illegal susbstance, then they don't actually have any legal standing to freee your account. It would be akin to being arrested for having an HPS bulb and ballast under the assumption that you as such must have been growing cannabis. I'm on Instagothingymajog and should be just dandy. And hey, doesn't matter two damns at the end of the day if they freeze your account, only transfer into it what you intend to spend. No need to keep hundreds of pounds sat in your account.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Howdy Cowboy, just in to say happy 420 man! Some great Pic's flying about today  Going to catch some later and get them up.
> You know what its like at the weekend haha, just oot my scratcher after a late one yest!
> is the other DOG through yet? I had one come with purple leaves like your first, the kick back was a joke but i did get a pip


howdy buckarooo! happy 420 back. that missing dog, i dug into the coco the tap root was fucked. it was only a small tail, i normally let them get to about an inch before i plant. own fault really. i'm just away to pot the others on. realy hopng i'll get both pheno's i had before but if not i'm sure i'll still be more than happy. 


tip top toker said:


> Haha, could have picked something less obvious billy, something that Urban dictionary doesn't throw straight at us  I do love talking slang to americans though, wasn't too long ago i was accused of racism or some shit for stating "someone's been telling you porkies"
> 
> I looked at mt.gox don, and well, unless they can prove that you bought cannabis or an illegal susbstance, then they don't actually have any legal standing to freee your account. It would be akin to being arrested for having an HPS bulb and ballast under the assumption that you as such must have been growing cannabis. I'm on Instagothingymajog and should be just dandy. And hey, doesn't matter two damns at the end of the day if they freeze your account, only transfer into it what you intend to spend. No need to keep hundreds of pounds sat in your account.


morning chief, well i was wondering about the whole thing and realised well the deal was i've to put money n and thats what i've done, i've not told them where it's going or what its for so n harm no foul right!?

this is just a tester for someone anyway. 



so i've been plotting new strains and have a few i reckon will be corkers but. you'll have to wait n see. with a bit of luck i should get the new pk cross snips this week. and hopefully he lad hasn't fecked my livers snip. the psych is a gonner. 

have a great sunday peeps


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Cowboy. hop eyou had a chilled weekend/ 
How are the double 600 lights holding out heat wise? 
Any suggestions on how to keep those lights cool?
i could use some suggestions as my previous plans are out the door. its going to be a wicked battle living in over 100 degree days and 90 degree nights. keeping my temps down. 
i actually got a hold of a portable small "swamp coooler". Its about the size of my old dehumidirier. I never new what one was until i moved here. 
I fill it wilth 3 gallons of water and it uses the water toggether whipped together with a fan system to cool the air and add moisture to the air as well.. They are quite poplualr in the desert. Have you heard of them before.? I would love to see some more pictures of your garden when you get time. Im so excited for you to finally have some super lemon haze in your medicine cabinet. 
happy trails 
DAT


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

sup ambz!

yeah weekend was pretty relaxed, almost too relaxed, didn't want to go to bed last night didn't feel like i'd had a weekend. family function on sat missed the football   and had my girls family over sunday for lunch so missed the rest of the weekends games. still good to catch up with the olds.

my twin 6's are running pretty good though it's only like 48f here compared to your hundred!! 

i'd go with an actual full blown AC unit but that isn't without issues too. you need a room within a room, if you can get the lights on a separate vent line to your normal venting that'll help a lot if you can cycle that through the cold room outside the tent. 

you could do a lot worse than asking the local stoners/hydro store owners what the locals do  where there's a will there's a way. why are the previous plans no good?

more garden pics in a bit tho the quality may be a bit off. lol like it's not normally. the screen on the camera is fubar so i'm shooting blind and just picking the best of hundreds of pics lol. 

laters


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

random shots from the tent! it's monday, it's cold and grey but not in the tent!

smelly cherry 
tall smelly cherry also preggo
smelly cherry tall pheno
og18 x sour d x chem d 
smelly cherry
purple preggo smelly cherry
larry x svk kush
mint clones
tulips out the garden


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

Tell me thats not a Burrberry shirt. lol Going strong now Don boy. Some of my DOGs r sick. Going to give them all a good flush in the shower. Thats the one thing I hate about seeds. Some can handle loads of nutes, some cant


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

The Smelly Cherry sure is frosty as well. Don,

Sick DOGs bill, wots happenin bru?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

Just me being a silly billy. I started adding boost and 3 out the 8 have been burned. Going to give them a good flush and go easy on the nutes. Ive got my keeper and she can handel alot of juice. Schoolboy error


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

Ach man, done a similar thing last week. I don't normally mix nutes but for some reason I thought it might be a good idea....wrong. I hate not having perfectly green leaves, but hey ho. They can take a kicking.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

Wait till you see this fine speciem of a DOG


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Tell me thats not a Burrberry shirt. lol Going strong now Don boy. Some of my DOGs r sick. Going to give them all a good flush in the shower. Thats the one thing I hate about seeds. Some can handle loads of nutes, some cant


hahah nah man, not my style. it's a ben sherman check number... 

aye the dog usually eat like horses you'll be fine. i don't think i've cropped a plant that hasn't had a bit of tip burn on the leaves. lol.


DST said:


> The Smelly Cherry sure is frosty as well. Don,


aye, not much on them compared to them kush numbers but i think they'll finish a week earlier. i'll let the ccxL go an extra week for the pips so i'm expecting some real dark crystals, hopefully the purple will bleed into them. i've had it happen once but the camera was a bit too poop to take decent shots. need a few better ones of the smally cherry anyway. think i might switch the ones on the bb site.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Wait till you see this fine speciem of a DOG


get ya dogs oot for the lads!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

WOOF WOOF


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

cracking stuff lad, especially 12/12 from seed. how many weeks are ya in?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cracking stuff lad, especially 12/12 from seed. how many weeks are ya in?


Not got a fucking clue. Its Deffo a 12/12 from seed strain. Mibby plug that. "Responds well to 12/12 from seed" Cheaper leccy and all that Jazz


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

I would say it looks around week 4-5(tops) of flower.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

i've not run it 12/12 myself, but having smoked it, i'd want more of it than you'd get 12/12from pip haha you see the bush shots i put up?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

can't wait to punt that about the manor. £300 the new going rate i hear


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 23, 2012)

here me homework SSB


Crabbit  *41* up, *59* down  The byproduct of a babbitt and a crookid, one who loves men in assless chaps, man in uniform, ginger kids, and all other forms of things onlt gay men would love.
Crabbit loves men in assless chaps.

Billy I had no idea you like men in assless chaps...LOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

Fucking right. The Lemon is going for 250 -280 depending on what mood Im in.......If its stronger than Exo and psyco why fucking not. Ill just sit on it and not budge on the price. Sellers market


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

DST said:


> I would say it looks around week 4-5(tops) of flower.....



I would say another 4-5 weeks to go


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

300 a oz haha as much as i wanna try it i think id wait to grow it out myself. but peeps do pay that sort prices if its top a star shit.
think wen i do grow out the dogsi will keep them 100 per cent for myself to smoke and fuck the rest the world hahahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

they'll pay what billy tells em to pay mdb


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

Well it goes for 250 an OZ in the Dam (if you know the guy in the coffeeshop EDIT: Actually, even if you know the guy in the coffeeshop, he ain't selling you an OZ, lol, unless you are a top selling Rapper!) 

I don't sell but growers get around 6 euro per gram for top shelf. 

MDB and Supersillybilly, were you aware that BReal from Cypress Hill smoked THE DOG when in the Dam last time!!!! Can't get much of a better advertiser than that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

man that would have been a picture for the site!


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

I know, him and his percussionist bought 2 zips of it!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

well if that isn't an endorsement i don't know what is. fuck it, send him an email n ask him for a review!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

Its just went up to 400. lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

hmmm doggy goodness haha. oh the joys off future grows eh.
billy i dare u to lock self away with all the dog bud u yeild and smoke the lot off it haha now that wood b a site to see.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

Am gonna have to sneak some DOG oil into one of Billy's drinks when's he's over in the Dam if he ain't gonna get on it! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

lmfbo dog erl!?!?!? why don't ya just roofy him


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

the psycho killer x Livers. AKA 2 Toke Killer


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

homebase pots eh haha. i have the same.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

That'll be yer mates grow Don? Huge fan leaves on em eh!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

yup it's been a long time coming the grow was in shit shape round at his neighbours, but he was doing things by proxy, long story short. the hippies near killed this primo little number. 

taking snips the morrow. can't wait to get this feisty bitch in my mits.

it's deffo going into the breeding program. got some reggies coming of some interesting fruity colourful numbers i'm hoping for nice studs from. 

went for soma's somango & amethyst bud and TGA's ace of spades.

they'll probably get a spluff of a couple of other bits of pollen i've got tucked away too


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

Here spike me wae whatever......just dont shave my balls.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

one precedes the other in deepest darkest yorkshire


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 23, 2012)

BMF x Smelly Cherry
I'll put some Pics of that BR X Sensi Star cross in me J.
Any of the Sour Cherry Sell on 4/20???

Same


This structure of this Plant is the perfect blend of Both Strains. BMF kinda straighten up Smelly Cherry and Smelly Cherry Gave BMF a lot more Flavor and puple.

I'll get a bit more for this than normal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

sup buddy, yeah we sold a couple of packs on 420! looks like you hit the nail on the head blend wise there man!

i'm a bit gutted. looks like the 2 SLH are herming. one bad the other not so much, looks like one got a bit of crossfire pollen from the smelly cherry seed run spluffing, i.e. it has proper developing seeds in and a few naners the other just the few naners. i thought the strain was solid but hey ho how shit goes eh.

i love breeding but i love sensi more. really can't wait to get these dogs going and the new 2 toke. get my perpetual tight. 

spoke to my boss today n he said i can have a metal shelving unit like i posted a page or two back free gratis! 

bong time.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2012)

Glad u can get the metal shelving for free.. Now u can house mothers and seedlings... Sucks about the hermies man I hate it.. 1 reason why I don't like buying fem seeds.. I know regs can hermie as well but from my exp mostly all fem were the culprits.. Only 1 hermie reg which was sour og.. But since then regs been treating me good..

Hope all is good in the garden don man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2012)

yeah that's how shit crumbles sometimes i guess. i learned that about fem seeds a while back, haven't bought a fem pip in aaaages. posty brought the new reg pips today! 

man your kush crosses with the sour and chem are looking great! one is a touch taller than the lights so it's not doing as well as the others but should still finish big.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2012)

That's sounding like great news to me.. Are the buds swelling up? How are they smelling now?

Im guessing the flower time should be 9 weeks.. I can't wait to see them don. The tall one sounds the be chem x sour dom


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2012)

They're at the back so not sure on the funk. I'll report back tonight!


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup buddy, yeah we sold a couple of packs on 420! looks like you hit the nail on the head blend wise there man!
> 
> i'm a bit gutted. looks like the 2 SLH are herming. one bad the other not so much, looks like one got a bit of crossfire pollen from the smelly cherry seed run spluffing, i.e. it has proper developing seeds in and a few naners the other just the few naners. i thought the strain was solid but hey ho how shit goes eh.
> 
> ...



Oh I love the free shit!!! My friends know to call before they throw shit away...LOL

I must say your lot looks very impressive Don 

Glad to hear we sold a few!!! On our way Mate!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That's sounding like great news to me.. Are the buds swelling up? How are they smelling now?
> Im guessing the flower time should be 9 weeks.. I can't wait to see them don. The tall one sounds the be chem x sour dom


so the tall one is the og 18 cross which hasn't really got much smell to it which i'm astounded by. i mean it smells of weed but not the powerhouse of the other two the larry crosses, one is so lemon/fuelly it made me sneeze the other is more petrol fuel funk. both winners. 


Hemlock said:


> Oh I love the free shit!!! My friends know to call before they throw shit away...LOL
> I must say your lot looks very impressive Don
> Glad to hear we sold a few!!! On our way Mate!


ah man it's coming together of a fashion the SLH are hermy city i don't know how so many peeps have raved about this pheno and not yet reported it naners up. one looks not too bad the other is. i'm thinking i'm going to salvage the best and hash the rest. 

anxiously waiting for roots on the pk x livers and the baby dogs are a weird kinda greeny purple tinge to them. everything's at full strength nute wise for the next couple of weeks. hoping some of them will bush out a bit.

and i think i've spluffed the smelly cherries a bit too early in development so not as many pips as i'd like but. hey ho.

righty it's friday. i'm going for the shortest work day ever. thinking less than 2 hours this afternoon. 

have a good weekend peeps


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 27, 2012)

Eyup Don, your slh's hermied to mate? i think scottys did aswell none of the 3 i grew did nore did i here any reports from las or sambo of it doin it, wierd ey.
What you got goin at the min mate? think i seen yonks back but cant remember ant been on for ages, did you pop any of them crossers i swopped you, the elite G gear and the other stuff from across the pond?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow!! Sounds like the Larry og x chem valley kush is a Winner! Glad I got enough left to select and make more.. I knew from the stinky cvk dad this cross was going to be something. I mean the dad was nice structured and stinky with lots of pollen.. Smelled very fuelly like og, more then the lemony Larry smell. Let me know if want to try out more..

Does the yield look to be average or above?


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man it's coming together of a fashion the SLH are hermy city i don't know how so many peeps have raved about this pheno and not yet reported it naners up. one looks not too bad the other is. i'm thinking i'm going to salvage the best and hash the rest.
> and i think i've spluffed the smelly cherries a bit too early in development so not as many pips as i'd like but. hey ho.
> 
> righty it's friday. i'm going for the shortest work day ever. thinking less than 2 hours this afternoon.
> ...


yer obviously just a pants grower mate, lol.......touché me thinks

and just spluff the cherry again. I tend to spluff, then like shampoo, wash and repeat when more hairs appear.....and spluff again. That way you inner calyxes are also full of pips, as are the outter calyxes....woohoo.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 27, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup Don, your slh's hermied to mate? i think scottys did aswell none of the 3 i grew did nore did i here any reports from las or sambo of it doin it, wierd ey.
> What you got goin at the min mate? think i seen yonks back but cant remember ant been on for ages, did you pop any of them crossers i swopped you, the elite G gear and the other stuff from across the pond?


Are we talking about the las fingrez pheno of slh? I had that cut and didn't have any nanners either. My dog didn't throw out a single nanner all the way up too week 10 either, although I know a few people where getting some here and there. Not saying my stuff is herm free tho, as I had a few seeds from one of my Mark 1 clones.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 27, 2012)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Are we talking about the las fingrez pheno of slh? I had that cut and didn't have any nanners either. My dog didn't throw out a single nanner all the way up too week 10 either, although I know a few people where getting some here and there. Not saying my stuff is herm free tho, as I had a few seeds from one of my Mark 1 clones.


Yeh mate its Las's pheno, i never got none an never have(touch wood) and Las never has of it i think an he's been runnin it a while,..... you think it was your mate fuckin um up that caused it Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup Don, your slh's hermied to mate? i think scottys did aswell none of the 3 i grew did nore did i here any reports from las or sambo of it doin it, wierd ey.
> What you got goin at the min mate? think i seen yonks back but cant remember ant been on for ages, did you pop any of them crossers i swopped you, the elite G gear and the other stuff from across the pond?


alreet pukka lad! you good?! i've got a load of different stuff in, i'm embarrassed to say I can't remember what pips you sent 

i've got a load of smelly cherries in some doing ace some not so ace, some sour d and chem d kush crosses, which currently look the best of the bunch. and a couple of the SLH, which could keep bananaman going a while. i'm looking for keeper mum in the dog pips ive popped and am going to run the new cross pk x livers for a while. i'll be chucking the odd gifted pip in here n there it's just working my way through them...


wyteberrywidow said:


> Wow!! Sounds like the Larry og x chem valley kush is a Winner! Glad I got enough left to select and make more.. I knew from the stinky cvk dad this cross was going to be something. I mean the dad was nice structured and stinky with lots of pollen.. Smelled very fuelly like og, more then the lemony Larry smell. Let me know if want to try out more..
> Does the yield look to be average or above?


look like above average compared to the rest of the lot in there.


DST said:


> yer obviously just a pants grower mate, lol.......touché me thinks
> 
> and just spluff the cherry again. I tend to spluff, then like shampoo, wash and repeat when more hairs appear.....and spluff again. That way you inner calyxes are also full of pips, as are the outter calyxes....woohoo.


touché in fucking deed hahaha i was going to take the girls out and re veg them once sexed which in hindsight i totally should have done but alas, i decided i needed a crop off first.


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Are we talking about the las fingrez pheno of slh? I had that cut and didn't have any nanners either. My dog didn't throw out a single nanner all the way up too week 10 either, although I know a few people where getting some here and there. Not saying my stuff is herm free tho, as I had a few seeds from one of my Mark 1 clones.


we are indeed willy. here n there is fine by me. i'm fairly sure the badly seeded one is actually an accidental spluffing, i put a load of pollen on one plant then without thinking stuck it next to the fan  i should ban myself from the grow tent while pissed but i'd never get chance to get in.


PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh mate its Las's pheno, i never got none an never have(touch wood) and Las never has of it i think an he's been runnin it a while,..... you think it was your mate fuckin um up that caused it Don?


nah he didn't have these plants. i've lost my livers and psycho cuts though  only had them 4 years


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet pukka lad! you good?! i've got a load of different stuff in, i'm embarrassed to say I can't remember what pips you sent
> 
> i've got a load of smelly cherries in some doing ace some not so ace, some sour d and chem d kush crosses, which currently look the best of the bunch. and a couple of the SLH, which could keep bananaman going a while. i'm looking for keeper mum in the dog pips ive popped and am going to run the new cross pk x livers for a while. i'll be chucking the odd gifted pip in here n there it's just working my way through them...
> 
> nah he didn't have these plants. i've lost my livers and psycho cuts though  only had them 4 years


Yeh im sound cheers fella hows you? im still waitin on the baby he's 2 days late now apart from that all good, it was with you mentionin chem, i think the pips i swopped you was
Numbdawg=res priv #18 X rez Chemdawg x Sour D
Chemband=res priv headband x rez chem sd
Odd To EG(red kush)=white ogk x oldschool ogk x lemon chem (all elit genetics gear)

think i gave you a thew of each so with you mentionin the chem an sour D i thought they was from me, there all Dweze's crossers some quality for sure man, cant wait to get stuck in them myself, not growins killin me, got so many things a wanna do but cant lol
god knows with the slh them mate i thought she was a strong girl that could take anythin, you think it could have been my mother plant? cos think scottys have hermied to from the same fairy, sayin that tho think billys an chedz are sound so who knows!
take it easy mate have a good un!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2012)

aye I was thinking your lass must be fit to burst mate, hope all goes smoothly for her man. 

ok now i'm really confused I thought these were created by WBW ?!?! so they're dweze's ?! 

no idea what caused it man, hermie genes will show for allsorts of reasons. just luck of the draw i guess.

all the best for you n the mrs man.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah the ones you got from me were created by me.

All seeds I got from dwezel were dumped for simply using a runt male so there's no way you got that from me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2012)

wtf is going on ? so did you guys create the same thing or am i losing my mind. i know my labelling leaves a lot to be desired. i'm fairly sure these are your pips wbw. i remember the packaging and writing.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah those are mine like I said I dumped dweze stuff because I didn't want to deal with seeds made from a runt. So anything u got from me was bred by me unless specified..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2012)

and did you trade any with pukka? i'll have to have a look n see if i've got another batch of the same seeds, i don't recall putting a second lot into an existing bag marked the same?!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 27, 2012)

No sir, no trades with pukka.. I'm sure he got his seeds from dwezel. The only beans I kept and grew which was "okay"was the white x lemon chem other than that I don't have any from him.

Ive made a bunch of crosses with males I've grown on my own. That's what was sent I believe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2012)

i'll have to double check. honestly i need to keep some sort of record for future but it's a bit jail bait.... hmmm i'll give it thought.

either way the stuff i'm running is dank, I'll take some snaps over the weekend. golf ball almost baseball nugs.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 27, 2012)

My head hurts


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'll have to double check. honestly i need to keep some sort of record for future but it's a bit jail bait.... hmmm i'll give it thought.
> 
> either way the stuff i'm running is dank, I'll take some snaps over the weekend. golf ball almost baseball nugs.


No worries then don its all good my friend.. No need to keep recs of it. If its dank that's all tat matters.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 27, 2012)

There dwez's crossers mate i sent you a few they came in little paper packets with the name, let me no what you got if its doin ya nut an ill tell you if there dweze's or not. somethings not right or peeps are doin the exact same crossers these days  lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 27, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> There dwez's crossers mate i sent you a few they came in little paper packets with the name, let me no what you got if its doin ya nut an ill tell you if there dweze's or not. somethings not right or peeps are doin the exact same crossers these days  lol


Idk but I sent don a few crosses and like I said dwezel beans I dumped.. Did not keep no beans from him after he started bad mouthing me. 
I know for a fact if Cali connection og's anywhere in the name for example(Larry , tahoe, deadhead,sour og, Chem, sour d, pre 98 bubba ) any crosses with these strains then they are from me as these are the beans I made beans with. All the other stuff then they are not mine.. I hope that puts a end to all this bs.. Don sorry for all this non sense clutter!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> random shots from the tent! it's monday, it's cold and grey but not in the tent!
> 
> View attachment 2134495smelly cherry
> View attachment 2134496tall smelly cherry also preggo
> ...


mmm those colors! how vibrant and beuteafullicious!
did you ever get your DWC gear together?
smelly cherry = cherry cheese livers ??? i did not know that. 
I hope my ccl looks as amazing as yours cowboy. i like the way you ride. 
take it easy and enjoy those bong hits this weekend partner.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 28, 2012)

Breeding is confusing... (that's what she said..)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 30, 2012)

smelly cherry ,12/12 fs bout a month in the tron. slow growin with the flouros but lookin quite healthy.
yeah don my apartment sounds like a fuckin jet engine. I need some noise reduction. I dont have a the equipment for a DYI. Have you come across any resonalble priced noise reducers in your research? I think i read that yours isnt working too well. I need to reduce noise from 2 seperate 6 inch hydrofarm inline fans and One four inch hydro farm inline fan. cheers Ambz


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 30, 2012)

Some nice looking speciman's you got going on there man! Love the look of the kush's ( whoever crossed them lol )
Hope all's good man, you think champ's league is still there for you's? Atleast we got a cup final to look forward to, but a shite season on the grass


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 30, 2012)

cindy u a scouse or a chelsea fan?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> mmm those colors! how vibrant and beuteafullicious!
> did you ever get your DWC gear together?
> smelly cherry = cherry cheese livers ??? i did not know that.
> I hope my ccl looks as amazing as yours cowboy. i like the way you ride.
> take it easy and enjoy those bong hits this weekend partner.


hi ambs, not as yet, there's no room in the tent for it at present but i haven't forgotten about it that's for sure. once i've got the dogs and the new cross cloned and mothered i'll be firing that bad boy up! yeah smelly cherry = ccxl 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> smelly cherry ,12/12 fs bout a month in e tron. slow growin with the flouros but lookin quite healthy.
> yeah don my apartment sounds like a fuckin jet engine. I need some noise reduction. I dont have a the equipment for a DYI. Have you come across any resonalble priced noise reducers in your research? I think i read that yours isnt working too well. I need to reduce noise from 2 seperate 6 inch hydrofarm inline fans and One four inch hydro farm inline fan. cheers Ambz


i could be wrong but doing plants 12/12 from seed seems to take ages for them to get to the good part. i much prefer vegging for a week or 3 but everyone has their way eh. your ccxl looks fine and dandy tho! as for noise reducers, i just got a silent hahah silent fan. its 3 x the strength of the non silent one i had. in actual fact the noise is much the same but the airflow much better so i'm not too worried. everythings doing it's job so far! i've previously wrapped the fan up in a sleeping bag though that did little to stop the jet engine esque din. if you can get some thick foam padding like chair cushion innerds that will go some way, keep the number of kinks in the ducting to a minimum. you can buy acoustic duscting but i didnt find it much good, just fibre glassed up the whole job making me itchy and irritable lol 

we kinda just live with a faint hum from the other room now. i don't hear it anymore. have you kicked your neighbour into touch playing the tv loud at 4am yet? 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Some nice looking speciman's you got going on there man! Love the look of the kush's ( whoever crossed them lol )
> Hope all's good man, you think champ's league is still there for you's? Atleast we got a cup final to look forward to, but a shite season on the grass


aye the kush crosses are looking the pick of the bunch at the moment, but i know the smelly cherry will finish strong! unlike the toon...

champs league is well out the windy after the weekend


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2012)

pic galore


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

It's all looking great mate, bar that scraggly pole thing you got (what is happening there lad?)
And what's the yins?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2012)

ah man that snaggle tooth mutherfucker is the laos sativa, badly need potting on, I've been top dressing with a bit of bat poop and it's colour is improving but as it's barely shown a pistol yet i'm not too worried lol. in for the long haul that one...

the yins are DOG, through my own drunken neglect one looks like it's bitten the dust. there was a hint of green to it when i watered it but it wasn't much  kicking myself big over that one. 

if i gave up the drink i could be brilliant at a lot of things


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

I thought the yins might be doggies. Lots of plant DOG sex been happening around my way of late. The Fem process on the DOG hasn't worked by the looks of things (no nanners yet - still hopefull) so may need to start that one again! Blue Pit and DOG regs well on their way.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2012)

top notch don. liking the new space much?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2012)

DST said:


> I thought the yins might be doggies. Lots of plant DOG sex been happening around my way of late. The Fem process on the DOG hasn't worked by the looks of things (no nanners yet - still hopefull) so may need to start that one again! Blue Pit and DOG regs well on their way.


aye the remaining 3 pooches are coming along nicely and 2 of the 3 new pips have popped. the ace of spades was fast, amethyst bud a day or two later and the somango is still awol. if it doesn't germ i'm going to complain. that's the second pip of that for almost a tenner a go to not germ.

if i don't get a saucy stud from either 3 i think i'm going to pop a few dog x QQ's see what comes from them.

with your silver sulphate, i can't 100% remember but i think they use all different strengths with the solution. the ratio of silver ppm makes a difference. tho like i say don't take it as gospel. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> top notch don. liking the new space much?


thanks man, to be honest it's ok but i miss having double the space. this weeked i'm sorting out the new shelving so i can get the bushes vegged up for the next cycle in the perpetual which owing to the time it took the mothers to recover had put me out of cycle for a wee bit. 

but being back in the game makes me forget these little trifles.

everyone good this morning?


----------



## DST (May 2, 2012)

Pips a Poppin!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2012)

Morning boyos.........I popped a Casey Jones, just for shits n giggles


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2012)

Damn right bru. Queens day looked good crack lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2012)

Slow doon Casey man


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2012)

I cleaned the fridge and there she was, just looking at me. One of my DOGs wasn't up to scratch, so a space openened up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2012)

she's a winner, should fit in well


----------



## Hemlock (May 2, 2012)

Morning Don I'm off to take some down today. Black SS. Looks like 4-4.5 oz per plant. 

So I did not tell ya but I went all organic. Been brewing microbes and the taste of the bud is outta this world. I use no nutes. I know it scares the shit outta me but it works great


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2012)

Howdy hemlock. Do u play golf. Could get u out for a few games before the open starts. Ive got spare sticks here


----------



## Hemlock (May 2, 2012)

I do play billy. I think we could get out for a round. Tues or Wed would be the best. More than likely Tony will play a practice round in the AM then i'm off for the day. u think Don would come?LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2012)

hahah i'm no good with a golf bat hem.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 2, 2012)

Don man how's everything?

Cant wait to see this new shelving unit in action.. You decided what lights to use?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2012)

thinking 3 x 2ft strip lights fella. job for the already busy weekend... 


honestly fitting DIY into my drinking/football schedule is a nightmare


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thinking 3 x 2ft strip lights fella. job for the already busy weekend...
> 
> 
> honestly fitting DIY into my drinking/football schedule is a nightmare


I hear ya don I have the same problem. Usually to busy to do things but I have to rig up a dwc hydro system. I already have everything except for the Rubbermaid totes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2012)

i'm going to do all these menial jobs when the footy season has stopped. it's that or the missus will want me to be doing allsorts no doubt...


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2012)

fucking nice win over chelsea m8! done us a favour but i bet the cunts end up winning champ league then 4th place dont get in dus it?


----------



## Hemlock (May 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i'm no good with a golf bat hem.


LOL Oh come on it'll be fun. A dram for every bogie! LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fucking nice win over chelsea m8! done us a favour but i bet the cunts end up winning champ league then 4th place dont get in dus it?


i'm still in shock. aye that's right. tho i reckon munich at home will boss them all over.


Hemlock said:


> LOL Oh come on it'll be fun. A dram for every bogie! LOL


hahah i'd be pished by the 3rd hole


----------



## supersillybilly (May 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm still in shock. aye that's right. tho i reckon munich at home will boss them all over.
> 
> hahah i'd be pished by the 3rd hole


Id be pished after the 1st hole, after shootin a 10. 6 shots. Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2012)

Nee stamina lad.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 4, 2012)

One gets bladdered quickly but one can sustain the bladderdness.........its just the hangovers. Im 32. I think double your age and thats how many hours it takes to recover after a proper session


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2012)

You're 2 years older Lmao I'm much the same style of drinker. After 5-6 ill be drunk but ill keep going till I drop.2 day hangovers are the norm after. Didn't used to be like that. Bacon butty and a barocca and back on it. 

These days I'm trying to get the local to install a gaviscon optic.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 4, 2012)

My m8 has these tablets in his "medical drawer" that u let dissolve under your tongue. Nae idea what they are but they r amazing for taking that sicky feeling away. Double dunt of barocca(piss like irn bru) and a stiff brandy with a crushed solpadol in it. Make or break


----------



## DST (May 4, 2012)

You youngsters these days......lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> My m8 has these tablets in his "medical drawer" that u let dissolve under your tongue. Nae idea what they are but they r amazing for taking that sicky feeling away. Double dunt of barocca(piss like irn bru) and a stiff brandy with a crushed solpadol in it. Make or break


my gaffer keeps telling me he used to swear by brandy and port mixed. though he is an ex ish alchy... i'm rarely sick these days, just dog tired the day after a heavy one. 

i have a medical drawer too. it's a well stocked war chest. i can go up, down or out of town at the drop of a hat. 


DST said:


> You youngsters these days......lol.


im not 30 yet but i feel like 300 some days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2012)

couple of random pr0n shots for fritag


----------



## supersillybilly (May 4, 2012)

Out of town.....lol


----------



## chb444220 (May 4, 2012)

wats good Don? hows things over this side of the pond?? pics look great man. i always wondered how old u were don. lol. not too much older than me. ill be 24 this year... yeaaaa im still a youngin. lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2012)

ah chris, your only as old as the woman your squeezing man. mrs boss is only 26 so i'm not far off you. lol. 

yeah man things are coming together. tho the snips i got are looking a bit shitty. had to re cut 3 of them and do over. hoping at least one takes lol. 

hows tricks your end?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2012)

HAPPY Cinco De Mayo partner! your flowers are fukin phat! that your smelly cherry cowboy??. looking so tasty and voluptous. me smelly cherry is so damn cute. hope its a she. how ya been amigo? have a high flying weekend pal. You a beastie fan my man??? lol
RIP ....MCA .  shake rattle and roll.


----------



## chb444220 (May 4, 2012)

yeaaa the chick im squeezin is only 20. hahaha. =) thinkive accidently posted a few pics on here b4. =p pretty sure i remember u commentin on them. lol.. things are goin ok over my end.. little upset tho cuz my cheese went herm. =/ got a decent amount of seeds. and looks like it pollinated the blue dream as well.. they both look great tho.. besides the seeds. they were clones. but i talked to the guy and he said he only had herm probs once. he's had these clones goin for a while. soo it musta been sumthin on my end i guess. soo if anything. ill have a bunch of FEM seeds of cheese and blue dream x cheese. teh MOD (mother of destruciton) seems to be unaffected by the pollen. which is weird. cuz even my c-99 got hit with the pollen. the MOD is doin great actually. very short and bushy. very nice indica structure. =) teh cherry cheese x livers is doin well as well. =) still not sexed yet. but it recovered from the spray burn.

trying to decide wat seeds to start next.... deciding between BSB (had a nice candy pheno i loved.. wanna try and land that pheno again) persian lime (c-99 x Northern LIghts) Bubba Kush x Master Kush... and P10 x Grape Apollp (gorilla grape x apollo 11) Sour Purple Kush (Sour Kush x BlackWater) and BLUE Giesel (OG kush x Blue Mystic)... ughhhh... only have room to start 2.. decisions decisions... sucks. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 6, 2012)

Good luck today fella dont let me down, had yous on me slip!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HAPPY Cinco De Mayo partner! your flowers are fukin phat! that your smelly cherry cowboy??. looking so tasty and voluptous. me smelly cherry is so damn cute. hope its a she. how ya been amigo? have a high flying weekend pal. You a beastie fan my man??? lol
> RIP ....MCA . View attachment 2154357 shake rattle and roll.


ello amber, one of the forefathers of our generation RIP MCA. damn shame. happy cinco de mayo indeed, cervesa's all round! lol i don't think i've ever met a Mexican in my life. even in my travels across the US now i think about it. surely i must have but not noticed, then again my memory is like swiss cheese that's been target practise for a 12 guage.

I was looking at our pic there and trying to work out which pheno it is. didn't take long. it's not the one you had before by my reckoning but it is more weighty. the structure is exactly like one i have in flores. pics in a bit. 



chb444220 said:


> yeaaa the chick im squeezin is only 20. hahaha. =) thinkive accidently posted a few pics on here b4. =p pretty sure i remember u commentin on them. lol.. things are goin ok over my end.. little upset tho cuz my cheese went herm. =/ got a decent amount of seeds. and looks like it pollinated the blue dream as well.. they both look great tho.. besides the seeds. they were clones. but i talked to the guy and he said he only had herm probs once. he's had these clones goin for a while. soo it musta been sumthin on my end i guess. soo if anything. ill have a bunch of FEM seeds of cheese and blue dream x cheese. teh MOD (mother of destruciton) seems to be unaffected by the pollen. which is weird. cuz even my c-99 got hit with the pollen. the MOD is doin great actually. very short and bushy. very nice indica structure. =) teh cherry cheese x livers is doin well as well. =) still not sexed yet. but it recovered from the spray burn.
> 
> trying to decide wat seeds to start next.... deciding between BSB (had a nice candy pheno i loved.. wanna try and land that pheno again) persian lime (c-99 x Northern LIghts) Bubba Kush x Master Kush... and P10 x Grape Apollp (gorilla grape x apollo 11) Sour Purple Kush (Sour Kush x BlackWater) and BLUE Giesel (OG kush x Blue Mystic)... ughhhh... only have room to start 2.. decisions decisions... sucks. lol


hahah yeah i remember seeing those pics now. did you ever tell her? 

don't talk to me about hermies lad i'm sick as a chip with them. not the end of the world but there will be an epic hash run in a fortnight or so lol. glad your girls are recovering from the spray burn , though they didnt look too bad when i looked. i'm going to a have a look through my seed collection this morning and chuck a few more pips in. there's going to be so big a gap in the perpetual i might as well just veg in the tent an do another full run, if my dates work out right..... 


PUKKA BUD said:


> Good luck today fella dont let me down, had yous on me slip!!


   wasn't an embarrassment so i was still happy. now chelski last night, that was an embarrassment lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2012)

i was in such a fucking bad way yesterday, the world was against me on every front lol. think i was popping a man egg or something!?

anyway update:

hahah guess not then RIU. you win this round. the error message said IO error bubbles=false 


i hope they're wrong.


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

hope you have a better day lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2012)

Haha It couldn't be as bad, the sun is beaming, the grow is gleaming. I'm half day at work then out for a ruby with the lads.

Had to go through the books n find a missing 20k yesterday, got most of it accounted for so no heads rolling lol


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

Enjoy the curry....


----------



## Hemlock (May 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Haha It couldn't be as bad, the sun is beaming, the grow is gleaming. I'm half day at work then out for a ruby with the lads.
> 
> Had to go through the books n find a missing 20k yesterday, got most of it accounted for so no heads rolling lol


Good News no heads rolling.

How things Don? I'm just gettin ready for a busy summer. Off to New England in June for a bit of golf and fun.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;7At0OYGjTgg]http://youtu.be/7At0OYGjTgg[/video]

still no pic uploader!?



things are good lad, ish lol. enjoy the golf. there's talk of another work outing golfing. i'm more a fishing kinda guy personally


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wasn't an embarrassment so i was still happy. now chelski last night, that was an embarrassment lmfao


Yeh mate dint do bad, i was down allready so the result dint matter anyhow!

I hear ya with the golf/fishin thing man im defo more of a fisherman then golfer im useless with a club lol plus i prefer to be sat gettin stoned outta my mind wth the piece an quiet an the water nowt better!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2012)

you wolves or blackburn?

aye i've no real prowess at fishing or golf but i'm deffo better at fishing lol


----------



## curious old fart (May 9, 2012)

I have a friend who loads up his boat with his fishing tackle, beer and smoke and heads out onto the lake and opens a beer, takes a hit and drops a line into the water, and if the fish are biting he takes off the hooks....he doesn't want anything to interfer with his chill time.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2012)

man that sounds awesome. i'd love a small fishing boat but i bet it's a different story on a lake in the US to the north sea of britain lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you wolves or blackburn?
> 
> aye i've no real prowess at fishing or golf but i'm deffo better at fishing lol


Haha im a blade mate still fumin about them wednesday bastards pipin us to the post the twats lmao!!... i ment to have put "it" was down anyway not "i", meanin my slip geezer!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man that sounds awesome. i'd love a small fishing boat but i bet it's a different story on a lake in the US to the north sea of britain lol


Lol, probably way different. i love being out on a boat in the lake fishing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2012)

nightmare  there is no other pain like being relegated. welcome back to championship lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, probably way different. i love being out on a boat in the lake fishing.


yeah, you'd have hypothermia and die in about 10 mins in the local sea

am going to get out on the sea fishing a bit later in the year when it warms up a bit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

I have never even seen a "sea" but im sure it looks just like the atlantic which i have seen too much of. but of course you guys are cold as ice. pool are open and ppl are swimming now Lakes,ponds rivers and oceans are full of drunk ppl bout now.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nightmare  there is no other pain like being relegated. welcome back to championship lad.


What you been smokin geezer?? lmao...........im a sheff united fan, sheff wednesday beat us to 2nd place in leauge 1 so there back in championship, were in play offs mate got Stevenage 1st leg friday dont reckon we'l do it were playin shite an got no strickers after ched the rapist got locked up an beaties red card last game, so means no end of stick from the piggy wednesday bastards!!!


----------



## curious old fart (May 9, 2012)

differences in lattitude.....we worry more about heat-stroke and sunburn.


cof


----------



## chb444220 (May 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah yeah i remember seeing those pics now. did you ever tell her?
> 
> don't talk to me about hermies lad i'm sick as a chip with them. not the end of the world but there will be an epic hash run in a fortnight or so lol. glad your girls are recovering from the spray burn , though they didnt look too bad when i looked. i'm going to a have a look through my seed collection this morning and chuck a few more pips in. there's going to be so big a gap in the perpetual i might as well just veg in the tent an do another full run, if my dates work out right.....


lol. naaa i didnt tell herr. lol. she doesnt get involved with my growin much.. or rollitup.

and yeaa i went 2/3 with herms this current run.. fuckin pissed.. but wat can ay do ya kno. =/ it just sucks cuz i dont really catch it unhtil its too late. not that theres much i can do anywayz... but i coulda took themn out.. but i dont really have anything else to put in. sooo i woulda probly left them in there anywayz.

and as for the burn. yeaa thye are recovering thankfully. and i never posted pics of wat they look like after the burn.. i was embarrassed. lmao but ill be sure to let ya kno once i start the cherry cheese x livers. hopin its a she. =) take it easy man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I have never even seen a "sea" but im sure it looks just like the atlantic which i have seen too much of. but of course you guys are cold as ice. pool are open and ppl are swimming now Lakes,ponds rivers and oceans are full of drunk ppl bout now.


yeah one body of water is much the same as another lol. though yours is a damn sight warmer. with better fish too. one day i'll get game fishing for something big. i want to be strapped into the chair hauling out marlin bigger than a man. one off my bucket list ya know!


PUKKA BUD said:


> What you been smokin geezer?? lmao...........im a sheff united fan, sheff wednesday beat us to 2nd place in leauge 1 so there back in championship, were in play offs mate got Stevenage 1st leg friday dont reckon we'l do it were playin shite an got no strickers after ched the rapist got locked up an beaties red card last game, so means no end of stick from the piggy wednesday bastards!!!


hahahah sorry lad my heads been up my arse the last couple of days. had a major one with the mrs split up but were going to give it another go. mostly my fault as usual  sometimes i am an epic tool. 


curious old fart said:


> differences in lattitude.....we worry more about heat-stroke and sunburn.
> 
> cof


it's a hard knock life eh COF! lol.


chb444220 said:


> lol. naaa i didnt tell herr. lol. she doesnt get involved with my growin much.. or rollitup.
> and yeaa i went 2/3 with herms this current run.. fuckin pissed.. but wat can ay do ya kno. =/ it just sucks cuz i dont really catch it unhtil its too late. not that theres much i can do anywayz... but i coulda took themn out.. but i dont really have anything else to put in. sooo i woulda probly left them in there anywayz.
> and as for the burn. yeaa thye are recovering thankfully. and i never posted pics of wat they look like after the burn.. i was embarrassed. lmao but ill be sure to let ya kno once i start the cherry cheese x livers. hopin its a she. =) take it easy man


haha yeah probs not a good plan to tell her eh lol. aye herms are a reet bar steward. worse is when they hit late on and your thinking should i pull early or let go and take the risk. which is what i've done. i'll probably regret that... 

I wouldn't worry about being embarrassed, i've been growing for years and still fuck things up now n then lol. 

friday pr0n, though the pics are near a week old what with RIU and it's 'update'....

smellycherrykush crosskush crosssmelly cherry black rose leaner hermied  smelly cherry, ( your pheno ambs)more smelly cherry( cheese leaner)smelly cherrysame againkush crosgroupshots


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2012)

T and pukka, I had a butchers in the seed stash and low and behold there were two lots of pips of the same stuff one with the new names and one with the crosses actual names lol. as for which pips these are i have no idea lol. i'm deffo going to reveg one of them though. the buds are huge lemon fuel stink nuggets for sure.


----------



## DST (May 11, 2012)

Nice update Don, how they looking now? lol.

Getting my itchy chopping finger ready, we're half way into week 8...exciting times, lol.


----------



## DST (May 11, 2012)

p.s get on it>>FM started a new thread:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/527367-dog-pound-thread-show-off.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Nice update Don, how they looking now? lol.
> Getting my itchy chopping finger ready, we're half way into week 8...exciting times, lol.


Cheers Lad, much the same but deffo getting their swerve on. though i'm worrying about the amount of unplanned pips. going to reveg a couple the smelly cherry pink pheno and spluff it up fully this time. i'm getting excited for the chop myself now! 8 weeks on sunday


DST said:


> p.s get on it>>FM started a new thread:
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/527367-dog-pound-thread-show-off.html


reet! i'll be round to spam the fuck out of it shortly!


----------



## DST (May 11, 2012)

haters have arrived already, lol....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2012)

haters gonna hate! fuck captain shittyfingers


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah sorry lad my heads been up my arse the last couple of days. had a major one with the mrs split up but were going to give it another go. mostly my fault as usual  sometimes i am an epic tool.
> 
> friday pr0n, though the pics are near a week old what with RIU and it's 'update'....
> 
> View attachment 2162593smellycherryView attachment 2162594kush crossView attachment 2162595kush crossView attachment 2162596smelly cherry black rose leaner hermied  View attachment 2162597smelly cherry, ( your pheno ambs)View attachment 2162598more smelly cherry( cheese leaner)View attachment 2162599smelly cherryView attachment 2162602same againView attachment 2162603kush crosView attachment 2162604groupshotsView attachment 2162605


No bother mate, sounds a bit ruff your end fella hope ya sort it out!!............................lovin the friday porn geezer!! was missin it!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> T and pukka, I had a butchers in the seed stash and low and behold there were two lots of pips of the same stuff one with the new names and one with the crosses actual names lol. as for which pips these are i have no idea lol. i'm deffo going to reveg one of them though. the buds are huge lemon fuel stink nuggets for sure.


Aye i thought so mate, so the stuff with the numbdawg an shit an other names will be from me, dweze's gear an names.

take it easy mate have a good un an wish us blades luck tonight lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2012)

aye it's best behaviour for donald for a while. lol

cheers fella! aye your going to need luck tonight lad. the ribbing is going to be harsh.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye it's best behaviour for donald for a while. lol
> 
> cheers fella! aye your going to need luck tonight lad. the ribbing is going to be harsh.


Haha im in bad books aswell mate went out last night an wet the babies head, pissed all or place, new sheets an sky remotes fucked ffs!! lol was on them goldschlager!

was happy with the 0-0 draw mate with the team we had out, just need to smash um at home now!


----------



## 323cheezy (May 12, 2012)

How could anyone hate those sparkley buds... nice work!

I got a skunky chem like pheno out of one of my sour x og crosses ...
Im almost sure its like the cheez... reminded me of your good ol uk cheese...
But probly just something like it... 
The skunks have some odd phenos..from what ive grown.. i dont like the fruity phenos.. 
This one came out really bitter sour disgusting like almost like sour cream...or old cheez smell...
Really head strong.. but unpleasebt to a point... this i guess wud be my skunk pheno... or the closest thing
To what ive tried labled as cheez... usually i like this more nasty smellers .. but this is beyond funky...

have a goody don..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 12, 2012)

beautiful garden don! you really came back with a vengence. I think these are the most amazing girls i have ever seen you grow. take it easy. enjoy the chillin smoke.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha im in bad books aswell mate went out last night an wet the babies head, pissed all or place, new sheets an sky remotes fucked ffs!! lol was on them goldschlager!
> was happy with the 0-0 draw mate with the team we had out, just need to smash um at home now!


hahaha wel at lest you have good excuse! lmao pissed in the cupboard did ya? i have a mate who does that. seems to be just if he has white drugs though. booze n dope and he's fine, throw a line into the mix and he's in the spare room with the plastic sheets. 


323cheezy said:


> How could anyone hate those sparkley buds... nice work!
> 
> I got a skunky chem like pheno out of one of my sour x og crosses ...
> Im almost sure its like the cheez... reminded me of your good ol uk cheese...
> ...


Sup Cheeze man! surely by now you must have tried the exodus (uk cheese) though from what you've said you may not like it. it's skunky and a bit off fruity. 

i'm deffo ging to reveg the lemon fuel kush i have in there and think of a better name for it lol.




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> beautiful garden don! you really came back with a vengence. I think these are the most amazing girls i have ever seen you grow. take it easy. enjoy the chillin smoke.


why thank you Doc! though i know i've done and will do better again! need to get my mothers picked out and the perpetual rolling again. 

have an awesome sunday chillaxing peeps! it's mrs DG&T's birthday today so off to the inlaws for the afternoon and avoiding all the football scores. my bet slip is a joke today. 10 games £2 accumulator gets me £2590 lmao must have picked some wronguns


----------



## mantiszn (May 13, 2012)

I've seen that idiot complaining about herms everywhere, he was slagging of swerve the other day too..
kinda makes you wonder, if he's had so many problems with herms, is it the genes or is he just a shitty fucking grower, probably has light leaks or something..

seems like a real douche



Don Gin and Ton said:


> haters gonna hate! fuck captain shittyfingers


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2012)

yeaa ive had capt. post pics over at my "frostiest Buds" thread.. always seemed like a cool dude... i was surprised to see him go off about the DOG strain... i mean yeaa.. 80 bucks is alotta money... but for 10 FEM seeds.. its not bad.. i mean most packs of FEMs include 5 seeds.. some have only 3... soo wen u break it down to $40 for 5 FEMS... thats cheaper than nirvana's pricing.. and theyre really cheap.. soo in all its not a bad price. (hey DST you should offer a 5 pack for $40.. or $45 or sumthin like that.. im sure that would increase sales... as sum ppl dont wanna shell out $80 at once) 

and even if it does herm a lil at the end.. like you said. its not anythign thats uncontrollable... worse comes to worse... you get a handful of sum bomb ass FEM seeds... its almost a bonus.. its almost like a "buy 10 get 50 free deal" (assuming all 10 crack and u average 5 seeds per plant that is)

and theres soo many ppl who love the dog.. its a very popular strain. although HC and a few ppl oveer here dont get along anymore... he still grows the DOG and talks about how good it is.. even tho theres sum friction.. he gives credit where credit is due. =) im hopin to hop on the bandwagon soon and start my DOG seeds and start throwin up pics on the new thread. =)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> I've seen that idiot complaining about herms everywhere, he was slagging of swerve the other day too..
> kinda makes you wonder, if he's had so many problems with herms, is it the genes or is he just a shitty fucking grower, probably has light leaks or something..
> seems like a real douche


like water off a ducks arse to me man, on the herm thing though, if the genes in the mix it'll show sooner or later.


chb444220 said:


> yeaa ive had capt. post pics over at my "frostiest Buds" thread.. always seemed like a cool dude... i was surprised to see him go off about the DOG strain... i mean yeaa.. 80 bucks is alotta money... but for 10 FEM seeds.. its not bad.. i mean most packs of FEMs include 5 seeds.. some have only 3... soo wen u break it down to $40 for 5 FEMS... thats cheaper than nirvana's pricing.. and theyre really cheap.. soo in all its not a bad price. (hey DST you should offer a 5 pack for $40.. or $45 or sumthin like that.. im sure that would increase sales... as sum ppl dont wanna shell out $80 at once)
> 
> and even if it does herm a lil at the end.. like you said. its not anythign thats uncontrollable... worse comes to worse... you get a handful of sum bomb ass FEM seeds... its almost a bonus.. its almost like a "buy 10 get 50 free deal" (assuming all 10 crack and u average 5 seeds per plant that is)
> 
> and theres soo many ppl who love the dog.. its a very popular strain. although HC and a few ppl oveer here dont get along anymore... he still grows the DOG and talks about how good it is.. even tho theres sum friction.. he gives credit where credit is due. =) im hopin to hop on the bandwagon soon and start my DOG seeds and start throwin up pics on the new thread. =)


yeah that's my view too, it's a sweet bonus a few fem pips. end of the day it'd be boring if we all had the same view eh. let them rage over some comment on the net. life's too short imho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2012)

last pr0n till they're done.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2012)

Right back in the rodeo i see cowboy! Yee Fuckin Ha !!!!

Some Liver's and Nectar, 
http://

http://

Dont know how long you'd last on that combo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2012)

cheers lad, aye the bronco's be bucking  

can't see the pic fella? aye these days i'm done in after half a j, been letting the tolerance dip smoking the local gear, it's cinderella but not the most amazing pheno. doesn't have anywhere near the dunt this lot will have.

EDIT: i can see the pic now. and you'd be surprised how long i can last on scotch and livers lad! i may be a sassenach but i can swalley the good stuff like a pro


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

cracking stuff there matey. can almost smell the buds through the lap top screen haha


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers lad, aye the bronco's be bucking
> 
> can't see the pic fella? aye these days i'm done in after half a j, been letting the tolerance dip smoking the local gear, it's cinderella but not the most amazing pheno. doesn't have anywhere near the dunt this lot will have.


Aye, im doing my nut in with these Pic's. When i copy n paste from my album i just get the daft link to nowhere! But when i go into edit or upload another shot it then appear's ??? I had to put another pic up so the first one would show!
Anyway liking the name tag's on your's you old I.T, Comp Whizz kid Nerd type lol.

I think i should be ok for puff for a while and not have do buy the dredded schwag going around at mad weight's and madder price tag's! 

by the way, hardline's on no making the Champ's League man! You's had a Good old season though man! All we have left is this cup final and if we get beat then ........

keep the heel's in tight wi they stallion's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2012)

cheers lad, aye there's a canny pong coming from the room at the moment. going to rig up the ozone genny next week for the drying. tho the missus will nee doubt complain. i'm thinking i might rig up my spare 5" fan to a filter for chopping!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye, im doing my nut in with these Pic's. When i copy n paste from my album i just get the daft link to nowhere! But when i go into edit or upload another shot it then appear's ??? I had to put another pic up so the first one would show!
> Anyway liking the name tag's on your's you old I.T, Comp Whizz kid Nerd type lol.
> 
> I think i should be ok for puff for a while and not have do buy the dredded schwag going around at mad weight's and madder price tag's!
> ...


aye lad i've been getting the same, think you have to copy the quote in full with the brackets but not 100% ( tekker tastic i aint) the name tag thing is dead simples though just chuck it in the big box when your uploading. dunno why i never bothered before. lol

aye man were not ready for europa league let alone the champs. squads threadbare as is. i think playing every thursday and sunday is going to be too much for us unless we buy a load of squad players. never know though fat man mike ashley might open his wallet but i very much doubt!

spurs are like hedgehogs arses mate


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

to b fair don u will sell a few star players and buy some bargins. seemed work well last year. u will b a selling club for a good while yet but u seem have a cracking scouting team n get alot the under rated players that come good. i mean ba free cabaye 4 mill. they gotta b worth 35 mill now between them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2012)

aye that's the thing our scouts are excellent, i bet their passports are full. we're turning into arsenal of old. buying young talent from far afield turning them into cracking players and getting shot after a season or two of goals for a good profit. fine by me!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2012)

So is that the las pheno S.L.H you got there? I just took one down but claimed a couple nug's last week that im toking just now. What you think ? Deff a stonker pheno, and i was happily suprised with the haul from putting it in so small. But with being a bit run down, its alot better to function with during the day than the cheese's or that crazy mut.
I had to basically let a few go longer than needed so i could chop the majority at the same time to use the tent with filter on for drying or it would have been insane! So the Cheese and Liver's got matured while the S.L.H finnished off and DOG caught up. 
Just the pinky,purple Caseyband crosse's to come down which i put in fairly small from seed, so no big sack's but deffo some sweet looking and smelling ganja


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2012)

aye that's the SLH pheno, probably light leaks or stress lol. not had the chance to sample it but it deffo smells good. i need a daytime toke. doubt the others in there will be in that category like.

thought your cheese n livers looked nicely finished not many airs showing. i'm doing the same, there's stuff in there that's been done a few days but i'm going to wait and do the lot together for the same reason!


----------



## curious old fart (May 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there's stuff in there that's been done a few days but i'm going to wait ....


....and you're buying swag? Time to stay out of the boozer.


cof


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 14, 2012)

Aye i think it was the few cheeky white lines that gave me the weak bladder geezer like your mate lol

Girls are lookin tasty bro, not long till your in dank heaven!!!

@cindy hows it goin mate?.......was wonderin where them dog pips were from lad?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2012)

hell no COF buddy! mines free


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Aye i think it was the few cheeky white lines that gave me the weak bladder geezer like your mate lol
> Girls are lookin tasty bro, not long till your in dank heaven!!!
> @cindy hows it goin mate?.......was wonderin where them dog pips were from lad?


easy done when your drinking at 3 x warp speed cos it's not getting you pissed.  cheers man, yeah they're getting there! 

going to have a go with the areocloner mk II tonight. made some mods to the original n hoping the bloody thing works.


----------



## curious old fart (May 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hell no COF buddy! mines free


Good....and your garden looks good too, sharpen your scissors....though it's easier to replace.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2012)

thanks man, yeah i'm going to get a couple of new pairs. my usual partner in crime complains all the time about my scissors as he's a lefty. though he's learned to use his other hand perfectly well lol.


----------



## DST (May 14, 2012)

Bonsai clippers lad, wouldn't leave home without them. Perfect for us left handers.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy done when your drinking at 3 x warp speed cos it's not getting you pissed.  cheers man, yeah they're getting there!
> 
> going to have a go with the areocloner mk II tonight. made some mods to the original n hoping the bloody thing works.


Good luck with the cloner mate hope its rootastic! always good when something you've made works a treat!

2nd leg of play offs tonight propa twitchy arse time! lol

Im left handed but have always used right handed scissors since school i think, matter a fact i do alsorts or stuff right handed, bat, smoke, broosh me teeth lol fuckin wierdo arnt i lol always used a mixture of both.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2012)

weirdly just this morning I was talking to a bloke about exercising both sides of the brain, normally left brain users are more creative and right more logical but it is possible to train the other side. the guy actually told me he taught himself to play ping pong with his left instead of right. just to see if he could.

good luck with the footy lad. always high drama end of the season. i was daydreaming this morning of them remaking that adam sandler flm Anger Management with shearer as jack nicholson and joey barton as sandler with garry liniker singing 'I'm so happy'. been a funny day.

i've plumbed the cloner together & snipped so just see what happens now. it's funny i don't ever remember having bother with taking clones before. i meant to take photos of it before i plugged it all in but got baked instead.


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 14, 2012)

Still using the 400w?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2012)

never had a 400w?! i run 2 x 600's


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 14, 2012)

Oh, your first post here said 400w..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 14, 2012)

Have a great time harvesting your beautiuful buds cowboy! cant wait to see them trimmed up and all the hashish you will make. 
this grow was done under the double 600 's right? 
DO you have an adjustable ballast? and what type of lighting did you use .? was it 2 MH during veg and them switched to 2 HPS during flower or did you use one of each for a dual spectum throughout the entire grow? 
your ballast.... is it adjustable. and if so how did you adjust your wattage during this grow as well. Im so impressed with the results I wish i had asked sooner. 
need to let you know as well that im still not quite sure if my smelly cherry is he or she . Due to the conditions of the grow i dont know what to expect. 12/12 from seed in the phototron is a first for me. its quite unusal . thanks so much for the sweet rep! your the best.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 14, 2012)

oh and as far as the caveman goes. I have massive respect for him BUT I seriously had to question his gardening ethics after what he did with the starburst haze.


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

[youtube]e__lMinHHDI[/youtube]


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

hahaha....
[youtube]WO9mVSJpLnc[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Oh, your first post here said 400w..


well i'll be damned so it does lol. for some reason i ha it in my head i was a 600. or maybe a ballast for a 4 and the bulb a 6. not sure it was years ago. all i do know is the setup was ghetto DIY and electrocuted me regularly lol.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Have a great time harvesting your beautiuful buds cowboy! cant wait to see them trimmed up and all the hashish you will make.
> this grow was done under the double 600 's right?
> DO you have an adjustable ballast? and what type of lighting did you use .? was it 2 MH during veg and them switched to 2 HPS during flower or did you use one of each for a dual spectum throughout the entire grow?
> your ballast.... is it adjustable. and if so how did you adjust your wattage during this grow as well. Im so impressed with the results I wish i had asked sooner.
> need to let you know as well that im still not quite sure if my smelly cherry is he or she . Due to the conditions of the grow i dont know what to expect. 12/12 from seed in the phototron is a first for me. its quite unusal . thanks so much for the sweet rep! your the best.


yeah ambs i'm going to have a great time doing this crop. totally looking forward to it, i've got the missus to acquire me some dry ice! new hash method for don! probably still get the bubble bags going though and a little iso just for shits n giggles. yeah this lot were under the twin 6's but they went in pretty much 12/12 from seed or near enough. maybe a week veg. so they aren't monsters but i'm well impressed with a couple of them who have responded excellently to topping. no adjustable ballast for me they get max output constantly. my veg light is a 250w cfl 

if you can post up a macro of the smelly cherry i could try n sex it, but usually time will tell. i haven't had any herm from the get go but a few late naners have been present in some pheno's which will be getting tossed. the good pheno's revegged and worked on further. 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh and as far as the caveman goes. I have massive respect for him BUT I seriously had to question his gardening ethics after what he did with the starburst haze.


lol cavemen for ya eh! better at fighting saber tooth tigers than cultivating crops. probably would have saved a few lives making a switch


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2012)

so of the next round of pips the sour cherry popped and tap rooted in next to no time in fact the first time i've seen a tap root with side branches still in the tissue paper. pics later.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> weirdly just this morning I was talking to a bloke about exercising both sides of the brain, normally left brain users are more creative and right more logical but it is possible to train the other side. the guy actually told me he taught himself to play ping pong with his left instead of right. just to see if he could.
> 
> good luck with the footy lad. always high drama end of the season. i was daydreaming this morning of them remaking that adam sandler flm Anger Management with shearer as jack nicholson and joey barton as sandler with garry liniker singing 'I'm so happy'. been a funny day.
> 
> i've plumbed the cloner together & snipped so just see what happens now. it's funny i don't ever remember having bother with taking clones before. i meant to take photos of it before i plugged it all in but got baked instead.


Hahahah!!! fuckin anger management with barton just nearly made me choke laughin fella, ya mad twat!! lol
Aye im the same mate basically when ever i do a task for the 1st time which ever hand i use thats the hand that sticks, even tho sometimes the others better lol i found that out with darts been playin lefty cos i throw best with me left an ive always been wank at it or not bad, tried with me right sometime last year an im twice as fuckin good now lol i also bowl good with both an when i boxed as a youth i could use both sides from the start an i was only 10!

Is it 1st time youve used a areocloner mate? ive looked at um an seen peeps gettin roots fast with um look pretty impressive tbh but im doin sound with the pellets an got shit load of the fuckas so gunna use them up before i think of upgradin, get some pics up of it!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> so of the next round of pips the sour cherry popped and tap rooted in next to no time in fact the first time i've seen a tap root with side branches still in the tissue paper. pics later.


Thats quick fella! whats on the cards next run lad?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 15, 2012)

ps What happend to the starburst haze any1???????? i ant got a clue ambz!


----------



## 420redman (May 15, 2012)

Nice brother


----------



## 420redman (May 15, 2012)

How this forum work confused and stoned tryin to work it out..?...?...?..Help!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hahahah!!! fuckin anger management with barton just nearly made me choke laughin fella, ya mad twat!! lol
> Aye im the same mate basically when ever i do a task for the 1st time which ever hand i use thats the hand that sticks, even tho sometimes the others better lol i found that out with darts been playin lefty cos i throw best with me left an ive always been wank at it or not bad, tried with me right sometime last year an im twice as fuckin good now lol i also bowl good with both an when i boxed as a youth i could use both sides from the start an i was only 10!
> Is it 1st time youve used a areocloner mate? ive looked at um an seen peeps gettin roots fast with um look pretty impressive tbh but im doin sound with the pellets an got shit load of the fuckas so gunna use them up before i think of upgradin, get some pics up of it!
> Thats quick fella! whats on the cards next run lad?


man i wish i was ambidextrous. sounds like you should have taken up boxing or tennis full time lol. 

yeah it's the second time i used the aero thing but i didn't have a heater for the water the last time and didn't use a dome for humidity for the top. though i'm not too sure if that makes much of a difference. seen plenty of them DIY on RIU so i'll crack it eventually i'm sure. lol famous last words.... i've always used the jiffy pellets or root riots before with next to no probs so still not sure where i'm going wrong. saw chris on here use a basic two cup method that seems to work a treat though it's a bit longer than usual. 

as for the next run, 

psycho killer 
psycho killer x livers
sour cherry 
DOG Kush
amethyst bud 
Ace of spades 

( all reg pips barring the DOG ) so hoping for good ratio's but a couple of decent studs out of the amethyst and the ace of spades 
going to reveg the kush crosses as they are heavy yield by looks of it and smelling dankalicious.

if the fairy had hit a day or two earlier some of the new GK x clone onlies would have gone in. Are these the maiden voyages for these pips? 


PUKKA BUD said:


> ps What happend to the starburst haze any1???????? i ant got a clue ambz!


starburst haze is a new one to me? or are you thinking cheesebury haze?

The new aerocloner :



not a great shot but you get the idea, aquarium heater and the airstone in the bottom, snips in foam sponges in the holes and filled with water with a smidgen of pk 13/14 in the rez, heard this was a good idea!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2012)

while i'm on i snapped a few pics of the winning pheno of the smelly cherry, the stinky male x the stinky female, seems to have the best buds and loves topping, can't wait to grow a full size tree of this. only shame is the colour hasn;t really come though on it. maybe in the winter eh.



stinks like cherry cheese with a hint of extra sour funk from the livers side. the other more cheesey pheno i've also identified, which i'm probably going to rework with the stinky one too. this was the pheno oneeyedwilly still has in the stable. 

Everythings getting a week of ripen now afore the flush, really wanting the flavours to be excellent this go.

i'm rabbiting. best get some graft done


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2012)

420redman said:


> Nice brother





420redman said:


> How this forum work confused and stoned tryin to work it out..?...?...?..Help!


nice one fella cheers!

what's confusing ya? what you wanting to do ?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i wish i was ambidextrous. sounds like you should have taken up boxing or tennis full time lol.
> 
> yeah it's the second time i used the aero thing but i didn't have a heater for the water the last time and didn't use a dome for humidity for the top. though i'm not too sure if that makes much of a difference. seen plenty of them DIY on RIU so i'll crack it eventually i'm sure. lol famous last words.... i've always used the jiffy pellets or root riots before with next to no probs so still not sure where i'm going wrong. saw chris on here use a basic two cup method that seems to work a treat though it's a bit longer than usual.
> 
> ...


It defo comes in handy mate specialy when your on the tools like me, an i went boxin for like 4 years till i found weed lol they used to say i had partential probs could have been a decent amutuar or maybe pro, went back few months ago after years off fuck me im unfit!!! lol

You'l crack it mate no dowt it'l just be some teathin probs, most likely the no heat thing last time, sound like youve got it all this time an looks like a tidy job i was expectin some huge thing lol ..........ive read before a little flower nutes are good for cuts mate cant remember why think its the extra N, so i could see the 13/14 workin fuck knows on amounts tho, bet its low low!!!

Damm mate id a got them off earlier if i knew, i no you'd a done them justice an would probs just be in time for me to nick a snip of any keepers lol, its there 1st trip out yeh, only scotty had some cos i sent him a psycho sample an thought might aswell bang his in then an he killed the 5 GK x livers he germed, he killed 5 BC aswell so there not dodgy lmao!! so no 1s grown um yet most are waitin cos they want females or inbetween grows so gunna be a while to i see any i think.

With the starburst haze i was on about doc's post a page back sayin she got respect for the cave man but not after what he did with the starbursthaze its robbies cross??? so i was just bein nosey wonderin what he did to um??

Im thinkin of poppin the cheeseberry haze pip i got from you when i start back up mate, did you ever grow 1??? cant remember, but if you want a snip let me no!
sayin that just thought an snips i take will have to go in the flower room now the veg cabs shut down, dont no much about takin cuts in 12/12 an if they will root 12/12??? ill look into it now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2012)

aye i'll get it sorted by hook or by crook, i haven;t the space for a huge one, this is literally just two plastic cheapo show boxes i put a dozen holes in the top of the lid and the base of another one on the top for the dome. few foot of airline and the pump, bout 12 quid for the thermostat and away i went! gutted its N and not P i need though i can always change the water out and stick in straight mono N. 

the pips will deffo get popped down the line but won;t be for a while yet  and i've got alsorts of gifted to get slung in. though i'm going to try n get myself down to the new uk limit of 9 for percy but that's going to be a tricky job i ideally want a 3 in 3 up 3 out rotation which doesn't give me any extra for a mother or two so i might have to go back to trees and a 2/3/2 rotation but we'll ee, with the new ones popped and the trees still to come down i'm well over 9 lol. just not telling the missus! 

never even heard of the starburst haze!? and no i never did get round to popping the cheezeberry though i think i may still have one in the stash?! maybe. actually i think i gave you the last one and we'd arranged a snip if it was a winner?! 

cut won't root in 12/12 i don't think just carry on flowering. but i could be wrong!


----------



## mantiszn (May 15, 2012)

Starburst haze was dels bubblebomb x las' SLH I believe ..
I think hc destroyed them due to space constraints or something.

You can take a cut from a plant in 12/12 but need to put it back into veg or you just end up with a tiny flowering bud like don said.
There's some examples in the 12-12 from seed thread

I see the like button is back..


----------



## 420redman (May 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice one fella cheers!
> 
> what's confusing ya? what you wanting to do ?


Bit more familiar now thanks mate was getting frustrated trying 2 join grass city ..is this a good site? Never used social networking just need a place to speak about this shit Yano


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2012)

well you've come to the right place grass shitty is a poor second man. youll get good help here, we're a good bunch, know our shit and have a good bit crack oin the process


----------



## ghb (May 15, 2012)

from what i hear if you take cuttings from a flowering plant you should keep it in 12/12 until it roots.

also you should not give cuttings N because that is counter productive to making roots, high phosphorous level induce rooting quickly.

again this is just what i hear on the grapevine, could be wrong, im sure you'll sort it out don.


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

I have a couple of clones that I took from my Livers in flower and they went straight into 18/6 light regime and rooted fairly quickly......thank fuk, thought I'd nearly lost it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2012)

I've fucking lost it all. My lass has chucked me. Moving out the lot.

Entirely my own stupidity.


----------



## Hemlock (May 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've fucking lost it all. My lass has chucked me. Moving out the lot.
> 
> Entirely my own stupidity.


I hope this was said in jest my friend.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2012)

No not really.


----------



## Hemlock (May 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> No not really.


What happened Bro??? To much fun?


----------



## DST (May 16, 2012)

That doesn't sound good at all Don. Hope you can sort it out for the best bru.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

sorry hear that don. chin up fella. hope it works out ok for u in the long run or u manage to swing situation around. good luck geez


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2012)

Basically she's fed up with me getting wrecked all the time, thinks its cos I'm depressed. Got to go to the quacks tonight, tell em I'm depressed etc see if they think I'm mental. Fuck taking anti depressants.

Yeah I get down about things but that's nowt to do with why I like getting wrecked. I just like it. Or is that denial?! Fuck knows

Thanks for the concern peeps.


----------



## DST (May 16, 2012)

Denial of fukking what lad? Sounds like a load of bs to me....unless there are feelings you are not telling us about. You are in your twenties, tell your lass from someone who is a tad more grey in the hair region that men are just men, we never grow up, we just get slighty less immature, we will always get wrecked at any given opportunity and if you don't have responsibilities, then why the fuck not.
My wife had a similar conversation with me about 4 or 5 years ago (my menory is vague with the exact date), I think that was directly after I had blacked out and fallen into a canal while retrieving my bike, lol. She never said she would leave me, she just begged me to try and control my intake more. Learning your limits is the hardest thing to do. If you can do that she can't complain. If she still complains then there's another issue at hand imo. 
Good luck and cancel that fukking doctors appointment. What you going to get, some drugs that send you loopy?

EDIT: and I can honestly say I have not had any further episode since the canal incident. Start counting your drinks!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2012)

aye pretty much my setinments exactly. i like a drink smoke and a snort now n then though i do it regularly which has a knock on effect on other things if you get my drift. it was more that we had serious talks less than a week ago about me cutting down and then low and behold i roll in a bit wrecked. mind not too wrecked at all, n she hit the roof. 

anyway, i'm going to the doc to have a chat. see what they suggest but i'll bet a pound to a lb that they'll say eat healthy exercise and cut down on your drinking and drugs lol. i've never really been one for knowing my limits tbf. none of my friends are which doesn't really help especially when we're together.

it'll sort itself out one way or another.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 16, 2012)

Ay don dst hit the nail on the head bru fellas like us neva grow up imo we are the sole of the party and rightly so fuck growin up old and borin id rather die now tbh mate we all like a drink and a little class a now and then nothin wronf with it i ve come to the conclusion women grow out of there naggin bollox and mellow to wot you like to do and thats session haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2012)

that's it i'm just training her lol.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 16, 2012)

Ay pal at the end of the day she ll end up a lonely old women if you dont lad believe me we all deserve to let are hair down and get the rags on and if its regular so be it sounds to me like she danno how to relax and enjoy herself!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2012)

aye, were both a bit more stressed than usual at the moment, there's a chance she might be pregnant.


----------



## DST (May 16, 2012)

!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2012)

aye, had to go get the morning after n the quack said that she was borderline for it working or not owing to the date of her last period. believe you me if she's preggers there's going to be a lot more me being out of it.

she doesn't agree with abortion


----------



## Hemlock (May 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye, had to go get the morning after n the quack said that she was borderline for it working or not owing to the date of her last period. believe you me if she's preggers there's going to be a lot more me being out of it.
> 
> she doesn't agree with abortion


Tuff Spot m8. Head up, Chin out.
I'm in your corner big fella.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2012)

cheeers for all the support guys. my heads swimming with it all. the thought of little dons at the moment is making my head hurt.

and to top it off in my post doctors appointment stupor i went and took a sample bud from the girls. i say sample bud. i mean snapped the fucking main cola off one of the fuckers.  

anyone wanna swap lives for a bit?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2012)

fuckin ooooops


----------



## DST (May 17, 2012)

dear o dear.......lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2012)

oh well at least there's going to be an early if a little harsh to smoke tester...


----------



## DST (May 17, 2012)

every cloud has a silver lining, or so they say. Bacon and eggs I think is in order, wife just told me she is going for lunch with her mate to the Burgermeester (burger bar) ffs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2012)

breakfast of champions bru!

i have a vague recollection of making cheeseburgers when i got in last night. vague...


----------



## DST (May 17, 2012)

haha, sounds like the quiet night you had planned then.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2012)

absolutely. after a clean bill of health from the quack i bought 4 cans and had a tester of the slh off of silly bill. couple of blues and an early night.


----------



## chb444220 (May 17, 2012)

heyy. i went to write yua yesterday. but my computer kept fuckin up. =/ sorry to her about all the drama goin on at home. =( hope with time things will get better! and yeaa just checked out you "sample bud" lmao. lil but of a chunky bud ehh? lol. how long ws that thing flowering for?? looks like it wasnt too too far from being done. maybe week 6/7? i guess it coulda been worse. lol. you coulda accidentally broke it off at week 3/4.. that woulda sucked. at least u can still smoke that. =) mine are only at week 6. =/ but fuck it. just gonn hang it and smoke it. =) i cant wait to chop this blue dream. things a fuckin BEAST!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2012)

hey man, things will sort themselves out, i'll get my head straight lol or rather ill get myself in shape and carry on as normal which is basically what i was in the process of doing anyway. the sample bud is about a week to 10 days away i guess 2 weeks tops its 8 weeks in flower. to be honest i just want something to smoke. lol would have been nice to cure it like. might do a water cure for a day or two. but that sucks all the juicy smell away too so i guss it'll just dry n be a bit harsh on the throat.


----------



## chb444220 (May 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey man, things will sort themselves out, i'll get my head straight lol or rather ill get myself in shape and carry on as normal which is basically what i was in the process of doing anyway. the sample bud is about a week to 10 days away i guess 2 weeks tops its 8 weeks in flower. to be honest i just want something to smoke. lol would have been nice to cure it like. might do a water cure for a day or two. but that sucks all the juicy smell away too so i guss it'll just dry n be a bit harsh on the throat.


yeaa im not big on water curing. =/ and yeaa jsut as u said.. things happen for a reason. maybe it will be a good thing? =) and 7-10 days early isnt bad at all. =D and i was feelin the same way... i didnt have much to smoke. soo i dont mind that they broke off.. theyre small branches.. and it gives me sumthin to hold me over till they finish.. this MOD (mother of destruction) is impressing me alot tho! the cheese has pollinated the MOD.. and ive found a few seeds in there. =) soo kinda happy about that.. the MOD smells like lemon berry... and is frosty as fuck! check out this nug i pulled a couple days ago.


*Mother Of Destruction Side Branch Harvest*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2012)

defo looks the part lad! happy toking!


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2012)

Hey Don mate, hope things are less stormy for ya. I tell ya its one of the best things i did, stopping getting drunk out my head. I hate that feeling of waking up and knowing something kicked off but not knowing how it was all ur fault for being a dick.


----------



## Hemlock (May 20, 2012)

The Plant Smelly Cherry
Pot Size 6.23 gallons
Organic the whole way
170 grams 1 plant
Lovin the smelly cherry Don!


----------



## Bobotrank (May 20, 2012)

Hey hey Donnie brother. Hope you're doing ok over here. Read back a couple of pages. That SLH looks crazy. . . especially your test cola, eh? lol  I kid I kid. 

Hope you've got things sorted, and I'll keep your fingers crossed you didn't spluff your las. Gotta run. Sunday workday. FML.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2012)

well, the crops pretty chock full of pips, some intentional on marked branches and what looks like overspill from two majorly hermed SLH and another smelly cherry. thinking i'll scrap all bar the pips out of the marked buds the rest of the affected plants will get mulched into hash. 

took most of it down yesterday, rest to come today. i'm so gutted you can;t imagine. really needed the cash injection. not sure whether to sell seeded cheaper or just hash the fucking lot. god knows who'll buy that much hash though.


----------



## DST (May 21, 2012)

That's nae so good lad. Well you could always bring the hash over here, it'll sell well no doubt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2012)

tempting. heads battered with it all. just couldn't have come at a worse time.

see if the tester bags go down ok, might get a few good oz out and mash the rest. think that'll be the plan.

how much does good bubble go for over there??????


----------



## DST (May 21, 2012)

10-15 wholesale if it's good. Shops punt it out at like 30/g I think. I smoke all my own bubble, lol..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2012)

just trying not to let it get me down at the moment. but it's like someone dipping your wallet a couple of grand. i could fucking cry.


----------



## rasclot (May 21, 2012)

Feel for ya mate hope things get better for ya soon mate ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2012)

couldn't get much worse lad. hahah i've gone and said it now. least i'm not going to be a dad which is a weight off.

nowt else i can do but chalk it up n move on, i've still got a canny lump of decent not very seeded so there'll still be a good chunk of cash just not as much as expected. 

never know there might be a new vendor for primo bubble hash on the silk road shortly...


----------



## chb444220 (May 21, 2012)

was gonna ask you about the prego test. thats good. =) sux to hear about the seeds tho. =/ im having the same problems.. the cheese went herm. and pollinated everything. the MOD didnt get hit too bad... but im lookin at about 40 seeds from the whole plant. =/ the blue dream... ughhh.. it didn tlook like it got hit bad at all... but after drying those sample branches... she has got quite a few seeds... 17 seeds from those 2 small branches.. =/ sucks.. but im just curious how it will affect the potency... thats wat im worried about. =/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2012)

don;t think it affects potency too much, i did hear the plant uses more energy making seeds rather than buds but that should not mean the bud is any less potent. just means there's less bud   

shame bout your crop, just try n look on the brightside, big hash run coming up!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2012)

Seede buds seem more potent to me, may be a mental thing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2012)

the buds always look more developed crystal wise to me for some reason.


----------



## chb444220 (May 21, 2012)

ohh yeaa? Hmmmm...? lol. i feel as if seeded plants finish faster. which wouldnt really make any sense.. seeing as how they need to make seeds as well as THC... but idk.. last few grows ive had that got seeded seem to finish quicker than they usually do. cannot wait to take down this blue dream. things a fuckin BEAST!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2012)

ive had the leaves on a seeded bud start yellowing and fucking up, but no other buds affected. and this is on different strains.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2012)

seeded buds should mature faster as essentially that's the plants job to mature, be pollinated and release the pips to the world before the end of season. we just let them go a bit longer to ensure the seeds are mature. 

still gutted.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2012)

sorry man, if its anything to you, id drop the price n sell seeded.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2012)

that's what i'm going for man. some of it is too seeded though so will go straight to the bags. just want it all chopped and the babies in there under 18/6 for the next lot, get this out the way and keep my eyes peeled for naners


----------



## gaztoth (May 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin ooooops
> 
> View attachment 2171199


Be rude not to lol,iv got it all smoked before its dry lol,well done as always ttt


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 21, 2012)

Och Man, rogue hermie pollem  Im sure the first SLH from the cut that a friend grew had a couple nannar's and one or two selfed pip's, i put it down to over flowering, he also done the wait to chop all at once, so some were over ripe. The Liver's and Exodus looked and DID work good on them stable bitch's though. 
I just caught the snap's on the U.K thread, some very frosty smelly cherry there my man! I liked how it come's up " click for larger image " haha it already fill's the screen! Look's like Fire Kush, what's that? ( first Pic ) 


Wish i knew you were chokin on a tokin fella


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 21, 2012)

so whats up next round mate? i cant run my double 600 watts , i could fuckin cry. I set my wattage up and got home an hour into my first double 600 lighting in the tent and it was 103 degrees in there. I tried everyhting to bring it down that i could do but i couldnt control it..lol!!!! unliess i get an airconditioner in the roomthere is no bloody way in hell i can run that here. HOw did you manage to control your space heat??? is your house really cold.? what was the temp of the air you were pulling into thte tent to stabalize it at what temp??? 
Today its 104 degrees outside. Its like being in a blazing sauna. its crazy. I just cant compete . so they seem content at 400 watts .Temps sit no higher than about 92 deggreees....and still up 200 watts from just one light anyway
.dude im so happy your not pregnant, that would ROYALLY SUCK BIG DICK! be thankful, very thankful. take it easy have fun making the hash. im about to make some more myself.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> so whats up next round mate? i cant run my double 600 watts , i could fuckin cry. I set my wattage up and got home an hour into my first double 600 lighting in the tent and it was 103 degrees in there. I tried everyhting to bring it down that i could do but i couldnt control it..lol!!!! unliess i get an airconditioner in the roomthere is no bloody way in hell i can run that here. HOw did you manage to control your space heat??? is your house really cold.? what was the temp of the air you were pulling into thte tent to stabalize it at what temp???
> Today its 104 degrees outside. Its like being in a blazing sauna. its crazy. I just cant compete . so they seem content at 400 watts .Temps sit no higher than about 92 deggreees....and still up 200 watts from just one light anyway
> .dude im so happy your not pregnant, that would ROYALLY SUCK BIG DICK! be thankful, very thankful. take it easy have fun making the hash. im about to make some more myself.


Do you have them in a cooltube, or some type of air cooled hood?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 21, 2012)

Hi Tryna,
I have my lights cooled by placing the ducting straight to the swamp cooler. Its a 4 inch inline intake . its not cooled very well at all. im up around 96 degrees today even with my double 400. but the girls actually seem to be lov lov lvoing it, everything is moving along splendidly but not sure if i can sustain this type of enviornment. its almost 8 pm and still 101 degrees outside. naked gardening I was thinkin this weekend for a treat, i could ice down their resovoirs.


----------



## DST (May 22, 2012)

For 600's I would say you need to up the intake to at least 5 inch 125mm or even better, 6 inch ducting. imo that may help reduce things. But if the air you are pulling in is super hot then not sure what you can do Ambs...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Och Man, rogue hermie pollem  Im sure the first SLH from the cut that a friend grew had a couple nannar's and one or two selfed pip's, i put it down to over flowering, he also done the wait to chop all at once, so some were over ripe. The Liver's and Exodus looked and DID work good on them stable bitch's though.
> I just caught the snap's on the U.K thread, some very frosty smelly cherry there my man! I liked how it come's up " click for larger image " haha it already fill's the screen! Look's like Fire Kush, what's that? ( first Pic )
> Wish i knew you were chokin on a tokin fella


ahhhh cowboy my spurs turned out to be blunt. after much deliberation i think i've figured out where i've gone wrong, judging by where the pips are within the buds themselves how developed the pips are, i.e i haven't found more than a couple of unripe ones i believe i've openly pollinated the whole crop by dumping a fuck ton of pollen on a plant then sticking a 6" fan near it. MAJOR FUCKING OOPS, should have sprayed them down with water afterwards.

the kush is a mix up of og18 chem dawg and sour diesel, took her out for a test twist up yesterday, ver social nice laughy giggly bud.



gaztoth said:


> Be rude not to lol,iv got it all smoked before its dry lol,well done as always ttt


hahaha no i've never been quite that bad. i've sold it all before it's been dry but that's a different story...



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> so whats up next round mate? i cant run my double 600 watts , i could fuckin cry. I set my wattage up and got home an hour into my first double 600 lighting in the tent and it was 103 degrees in there. I tried everyhting to bring it down that i could do but i couldnt control it..lol!!!! unliess i get an airconditioner in the roomthere is no bloody way in hell i can run that here. HOw did you manage to control your space heat??? is your house really cold.? what was the temp of the air you were pulling into thte tent to stabalize it at what temp???
> Today its 104 degrees outside. Its like being in a blazing sauna. its crazy. I just cant compete . so they seem content at 400 watts .Temps sit no higher than about 92 deggreees....and still up 200 watts from just one light anyway
> .dude im so happy your not pregnant, that would ROYALLY SUCK BIG DICK! be thankful, very thankful. take it easy have fun making the hash. im about to make some more myself.


aaaw man that sucks Doc petal, though as ive generally got a habit of doing. if you want something bad enough GIT ER DUN!!!!!!! sell the wamp cooler and buy an AC, unless it means wearing ski jackets to loaf on the sofa. 

my temps inside the tent sit at pretty much 26ish at the moment though we've had a mild spring. today it's going to get up to the 20's apparently, so i'll be beer gardening it no doubt.. i run my lights at night through the summer. if you could lower temp around the tent, any way you could borrow a portable AC or even another swamp cooler to go round the tent?? idk running out of ideas. i only passively intake so i guess it's been between 10 and 15 tops coming in which compared to yours is like the north pole i know. 

hope you can figure something out. i hate having grow equip sitting. next round are going to be:

Sour Cherry
DOG Kush
Ace of Spades by TGA
Amethyst Bud by somango
psycho killer x livers aka '2 toke killer'



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Tryna,
> I have my lights cooled by placing the ducting straight to the swamp cooler. Its a 4 inch inline intake . its not cooled very well at all. im up around 96 degrees today even with my double 400. but the girls actually seem to be lov lov lvoing it, everything is moving along splendidly but not sure if i can sustain this type of enviornment. its almost 8 pm and still 101 degrees outside. naked gardening I was thinkin this weekend for a treat, i could ice down their resovoirs.


nekkid gardening FTW


DST said:


> For 600's I would say you need to up the intake to at least 5 inch 125mm or even better, 6 inch ducting. imo that may help reduce things. But if the air you are pulling in is super hot then not sure what you can do Ambs...


i was going to suggest this earlier you could massively up your airflow like i did knowing it'll burn out the filter faster but the play off is the faster the cold air moves through the lesser the temp. but as D said if your pulling in 100+ to begin with you might need an ACTUAL jumbo engine just to move the air quick enough. i kid i kid but seriously you'd have to go industrial 12" + for sure. and with no guarantee it'll do the job.....

anyway so, one dilemma dealt with onto the next.

you might recall i had a spindly looking piece of crap in the middle of the grow. The Laos sativa, well she's finally woken up and looks like flowering!!! just as i need to turn my tent back to 18/6 for a couple of weeks. do i just let it reveg and carry on? or should i try and isolate it for like 3 week taking it out the tent. think i'll have to do the latter which is going to be a ballache. but seeing as it's been in flower 9 weeks now and has only just thrown a hair i'm dubious about revegging for 3 wks lol


ups and downs smiles and frowns.


----------



## DST (May 22, 2012)

If it was me mate, I'd be ditching the thing...9 weeks flower and 1 hair! sounds like Panama Red re-visited.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2012)

hahahahah what is it they say about Guinness? 

you are more than probably correct, but i know how much i enjoyed the panama. twas a corker.


----------



## Hemlock (May 22, 2012)

Yeah Don.!!!

Tryin some Sour Cherry Hell Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2012)

well when you see dank about the boards all you want to do is try it yourself eh!?


----------



## Hemlock (May 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well when you see dank about the boards all you want to do is try it yourself eh!?



Its all the rage here!!! LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2012)

few snaps of the chop and odds n sods



also, looks like the new aeroprop is a goer!!! the stems that have been in water a week now are all knobbly like they're about to show shoots. should know for sure in a few days.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 22, 2012)

good morning. i hope your doing well. thanks for the suggestions wiith my heat issues. 
. what is that lovely exotic plant in the very middle picture? is that the late bloomer LAOS you were talking about? DONT KILL HER! 
please , she is amazing looking . doesnt look like shes doing any harm being around and not taking up much room right? is it your lighting with your new grow that will mess her up? shes at 12/12 and your new ones will be 18/6? Youve come so far with her and now shes flowering beautifully , i would love to see you finish her don. 

your new line up sounds smashing! my smelly cherry is coming along nicely. In this picture do you see the circular scrog screen i have hanging up high in the phototron. I was thinking of dropping it down to train her . What do you think of that idea cowboy?
cheers 
DAT


----------



## 323cheezy (May 22, 2012)

Hey donnie boy ...
I was reading a few pages back ... your still a young lad ...no worries bru!

Some poeple tink im in my early twenties... .. (think i smoked myself stupid)..anyhow..
Lifes a hell of a rollercoaster at times.. kinda ... great and then not so great at times..
But now that im older things kinda leveled out and all.. 

We all been there... i been locked up many times for coke.. and been through so many drug programs, counseling, therapy,seen shrinks, all very early in life..
I changed in many ways ..dont drink to much or do hard stuff anymore ..just erbs now and lots of cigs for stress....

Its reallly alll how u look at things.. situations, people , family , friend s, can all kinda throw u off...
But its all just a part of the journey ... 
I can truly say that i dont have much ... but ive never been happier in my life.. 
maybe it the kush talking..lol

peace bro..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> good morning. i hope your doing well. thanks for the suggestions wiith my heat issues.
> . what is that lovely exotic plant in the very middle picture? is that the late bloomer LAOS you were talking about? DONT KILL HER!
> please , she is amazing looking . doesnt look like shes doing any harm being around and not taking up much room right? is it your lighting with your new grow that will mess her up? shes at 12/12 and your new ones will be 18/6? Youve come so far with her and now shes flowering beautifully , i would love to see you finish her don.
> 
> ...


heat is a bitch, it's a force of nature we wish we could control. tho i imagine it's still cold for the Laos sativa and her usual latitude!? if a damn sight drier. dryer or drier, i'm really fucked up, funny that after a crop.

yeah your spot on she is in the way for the next batch going in, i could let them be under the 250cfl as i normally do but after recent events i'd rather have as bigger plants as i can get going into flower. i'm actually thinking of growing her sideways switch her to a hempy style bag and tie her from one side of the tent to the other, I blatantly don't have the height to finish her. if she's 9 weeks now, i think sideways is the way. my only worry is she goes past mid August. she'll need a sitter.

as for your cherry layday, i'd say top her and train her if you wish. the pics before with the slight purple tinge are what i believe to be the same pheno, the structure is a carbon copy, it does well single cola but topped just as well. doesn't smell as nice as the others but still packs the wallop.


323cheezy said:


> Hey donnie boy ...
> I was reading a few pages back ... your still a young lad ...no worries bru!
> 
> Some poeple tink im in my early twenties... .. (think i smoked myself stupid)..anyhow..
> ...


man i wonder if i'm just selfish or should i want to settle down and do family life but at the moment i don't feel it. but then again the guy i know with kid all said if you try n plan for one it's never the right time. i try not to say never and having bairns is one of those things, if it happens it happens. but till then fuck that!

christ i'm wasted. waffling like captain birdseye


----------



## DST (May 23, 2012)

Well according to my business partner, unless you are 150% about having kids, don't bother.....


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2012)

So donny is it hash of cheap deals? Having a baby is a defo game changer lmao, I would never of thought id be an early to bed early to rise bloke but now im outa bed by 5:20 at lateset. Hatty dunt get up till 7 but i like to get a few in me b4 i start lmao, 6 b4 7 is my new moto.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2012)

Morning Fred.


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2012)

Afternoon it feels like lmao, im ready for a nap. Think i might buy a barbique today lol.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2012)

Well if anything will chase away the good weather, it's buying a bbq, lol.


----------



## curious old fart (May 23, 2012)

DST said:


> Well if anything will chase away the good weather, it's buying a bbq, lol.


....or washing your car or mowing your lawn.


cof


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2012)

the lawns cut lol, i got my mate to do it the other day hahahaha.


----------



## curious old fart (May 23, 2012)

mr west said:


> the lawns cut lol, i got my mate to do it the other day hahahaha.


you might as well get out your umbrella for grilling in the rain.


cof


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2012)

I found a hibatchi in the shed, i must of bought it years ago last time we had a summer lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2012)

i'm picnicking this after. boss said i can work from home. i'm topless in the garden. EFFIN WINNIG!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm picnicking this after. boss said i can work from home. i'm topless in the garden. EFFIN WINNIG!


is this a poor chat up line or wot? think entered thread wrong time here haha
how r ya don? things calmed down for u i hope


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm picnicking this after. boss said i can work from home. i'm topless in the garden. EFFIN WINNIG!


Carefull u dunt get ya titties burned, falling asleep in the sun mate lol.


----------



## Hemlock (May 23, 2012)

mr west said:


> Carefull u dunt get ya titties burned, falling asleep in the sun mate lol.


I do love a tan line...LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> is this a poor chat up line or wot? think entered thread wrong time here haha
> how r ya don? things calmed down for u i hope


hahahah i'l have you know my pullin prowess is a little more refined than 'I've got me kit off, in the garden' not much i grant you but i'm a geordie, you've only got to buy em a bottle of blue wkd and your in. as for calmed down, aye of a fashion man cheers.


mr west said:


> Carefull u dunt get ya titties burned, falling asleep in the sun mate lol.


looks lie she could do with some aftersun rubbing in that lass


----------



## Gigabyt3r (May 24, 2012)

Been reading this thread for the last 4 hours, currently on page 63, gonna take a break cause my eyes hurt now, keep up the good work!


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2012)

hey don,i see you are the first to notice the pineapples,thanks.
i hope 18 months,being ima bring them under the indoor lightswhen winter hits,these crowns are the slowest way to grow'em
this is what i want to do,i got a spot in my back yard>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2012)

Gigabyt3r said:


> Been reading this thread for the last 4 hours, currently on page 63, gonna take a break cause my eyes hurt now, keep up the good work!


good god!?!? really. i'm stunned usually i just get a ' you should get a fan to strengthen your stems' comment form those that manage the first few pages lmao. have you got it set to 50 posts a page? shit if you get through the full thing it'd be like talking to a long lost brother hahah. i'll send you a prize is you manage to wade through 600 pages of bollocks. 

Welcome! just getting fired up for the next round. when this unusual sunshine sods off that is. daresn't put 2 x 600's onto 18/6 for a few days lol.


genuity said:


> hey don,i see you are the first to notice the pineapples,thanks.
> i hope 18 months,being ima bring them under the indoor lightswhen winter hits,these crowns are the slowest way to grow'em
> this is what i want to do,i got a spot in my back yard>>>>


well well, i have never seen one growing before i thought they were close to the ground but on stalks makes much more botanical sense! imagine that first bite though gen, well worth the wait it will be i'm sure. props


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2012)

yea,i fig if i can do this till the end,i should have no prolem with a pure sativa grow,when that time comes.
and yea,that first bite,is what im waiting on.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2012)

where are those topless pictures?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2012)

the world aint ready for such horror


----------



## mad dog bark (May 26, 2012)

mr west posted a pic don topless n lil red on the skin haha. he alright if ask me hahahaha bit aftersun and b good as new hahaha


----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2012)

yeaaa idk if i could handle seein her topless.. lol.. ughhh probly looked even grosser once she started peeling... =/ nastyyyy. lol. weneva sum1 posts pics up of girls everyones always lookin for topless pics of them. hahahaha. i accidentally posted pics of my girl in this thread once... got a few requests for topless pics. lmao.


----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2012)

by the way.. buds look great donny. =) as always! pretty excited. just got a 5 pack of sum BluBerry seeds... =) pure breeding. cant wait to start them!! XD gonna startem today.. hopefull find a nice male and a nice female.. maybe make sum F2's. my MOD is STILL drying.. most of my strains dry in like 3-4 days.. this ones soo dense... its been a week... and theyre still not dried yet... friggin rediculous! lol. check out these pics... think that BlueBerry x MOD would make an interesting cross.. the MOD tastes and smells like Lemon and a kush taste. smells like lemons and the purple bag of skittles. Mmmmmmmmm.... =)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2012)

Dry ice hash is immense, almost as intense as my drunk Sun tan/lobster look


----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2012)

i needa get myself sum dry ice for my next hash run. looks to produce alotta better hash than using ice/water extraction method. theres only 1 place around my area that sels dry ice.. i needa get down there sumtime tho. seems alot faster too. =)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2012)

damn i ve been on this site a long time now and no one ever asked me for a topless picture. how insulting! lmao
sending some smelly cherry love your way cowboy.getting my scrog on this extended holiday weekend. ya wanna have a tanning comp with me this summer?lol


----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> damn i ve been on this site a long time now and no one ever asked me for a topless picture. how insulting! lmao
> sending some smelly cherry love your way cowboy.getting my scrog on this extended holiday weekend. ya wanna have a tanning comp with me this summer?lol
> View attachment 2185549


ive thought about asking before.. but thought it might be a lil blunt. (pun intended). =p lol


----------



## curious old fart (May 26, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> damn i ve been on this site a long time now and no one ever asked me for a topless picture. how insulting!
> View attachment 2185549


We were trying to be gentlemen, but if you insist, then please do.......


cof


----------



## mantiszn (May 26, 2012)

yes *mumble mumble* agreement.. respect and all that..

show us yer tits luv


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2012)

i bet you thought i was a female all this time. hahaha tricked you again. mmmwwwaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mantiszn (May 26, 2012)




----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2012)

ehhhh.. a lil hairier than im used to... but ill take wat i can get... lol. jk jk. ughhh thats sooooo grosss... lol. love the serious face tho. looks like hes almost tryna be sexy with those big hairy titis. lol


----------



## DST (May 27, 2012)

You have toned up since I last saw you Ambs! lol.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i bet you thought i was a female all this time. hahaha tricked you again. mmmwwwaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> by the way.. buds look great donny. =) as always! pretty excited. just got a 5 pack of sum BluBerry seeds... =) pure breeding. cant wait to start them!! XD gonna startem today.. hopefull find a nice male and a nice female.. maybe make sum F2's. my MOD is STILL drying.. most of my strains dry in like 3-4 days.. this ones soo dense... its been a week... and theyre still not dried yet... friggin rediculous! lol. check out these pics... think that BlueBerry x MOD would make an interesting cross.. the MOD tastes and smells like Lemon and a kush taste. smells like lemons and the purple bag of skittles. Mmmmmmmmm.... =)
> 
> 
> > thanks man, your spears look pretty damn good too lad! MOD going to be a regular in the garden for a good while then eh?!
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2012)

........

so the aerocloner appears to have worked, though i'm sure these things are sposed to be fast as fook. this is two weeks on and the roots look translucent not the fine white things i see other people getting. the cuttings look hungry so maybe they've taken a while because of it. 

one of the dog's might be showing me sacks early or may actually be a full blown gadgie  maybe?!?! everything else chugging along. got the joys of hoovering out and wiping down the tent but that's happening tomorrow when its not 25C 

now i go beer, toodles


----------



## DST (May 28, 2012)

You need a DOG clone by the sounds of things Don. 

I just killed a DOG male today  I got the two smelliest left though These boys look dangerous!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2012)

Two stinkers eh! Sweet ill be taking snips in a couple of weeks


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2012)

I need to find my birthday prezzie and plant some 2010 dog>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2012)

rock on tommy! i've just spent an hour sorting the tent out hoovering the walls floor and then mild bleaching the fucker, with the 600 on. buck nekkid. fuck me, i've had to have another shower afore setting off to work. glad i didn't try those capers yesterday. 

seedy weed is still popular it seems lmao my pal took a bag to a party the other night n cos he was skinning up on the fly a few pips made it into the mix. was like those party bangers for putting in tabs, much hilarity then much nose holding as the reek of burnt pip fills the room. 

it's still proper george and andy up here i'm rocking the shorts and going to the pub this after. the queen has missed a trick, should have bumped her do forward a week it' gonna belt down next week muahwahahahaaaaa


----------



## mantiszn (May 29, 2012)

Dont say that... I'm going down to Cornwall this weekend, private lodge and hot tub, gonna get wreckfaced
I been keeping an eye on the weather it was not looking good a few days ago, temps seem to be rising steadily though... Fingers crossed

The seedy J story reminds me of when I skinned up an entire spliff with nothing but seeds.. I gave it to some guy who tried for about a minute to try get it to burn.. It just kept popping like popcorn every time he held a flame haha he kept asking if I had mulled it proper. It supposedly makes you sterile, a few months later he banged some bird in a tent at a festival, 9 months later she shat out a kid out her va-jay-jay so maybe not.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> rock on tommy! i've just spent an hour sorting the tent out hoovering the walls floor and then mild bleaching the fucker, with the 600 on. buck nekkid. fuck me, i've had to have another shower afore setting off to work. glad i didn't try those capers yesterday.
> 
> seedy weed is still popular it seems lmao my pal took a bag to a party the other night n cos he was skinning up on the fly a few pips made it into the mix. was like those party bangers for putting in tabs, much hilarity then much nose holding as the reek of burnt pip fills the room.
> 
> it's still proper george and andy up here i'm rocking the shorts and going to the pub this after. the queen has missed a trick, should have bumped her do forward a week it' gonna belt down next week muahwahahahaaaaa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2012)

Righty ill see that fairy quicksmart  sounds like a great weekend planned for you lad! Whatever the weather. Have a belter man.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 30, 2012)

. i cant believe what a dumb ass that dude was for thinking smoking seeds makes you sterile and then puts it to the test! lmao..
so hows that hash don??.I lost my pm priviledges a while ago but i never new why until yesterday. Seems that i was caught "spaming" members. lol.. But i never spamed anyone. I dont even know how! Good luck with the next grow. ARe you still going to do double 600s through the summer? I got my AC so i can now run my double 600s. I put the AC on 62 degrees and it keeps the tent at 76- 82 ..so that works a charm.(6pm to 6 am)...... Smelly cherry is flowering now. Shes rather small but im hoping for some potent quality buds from her. do you where a cowboy hat when you garden naked? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

haha hardly the most common form of contraception i'd have thought lol. 

hash is a bit lairy to be honest DAT. bit much for me but i test drove it anyway. after a day in the sun drinking. wise move hahah memory blank and passed out an hour or so later with my lass trying to put aftersun on my pink stripey face whilst singing adam ant's prince charming. Locs are not good for face tan... 

sucks about your PM privs, this place went to the dogs when they let a zillion newbs be mods. we're looking into alternatives  

with the recent heatwave lol 4 days of sun i should say i've cut down to one 600 as i'm only vegging under it. twin 6's on 18/6 would be near 40c i'm sure when it's 26-7 outside. I'm keeping fingers crossed my trip to the states will coincide nicely with me vegging my next lot while i'm away, bit scared to do it but i've done it before. gonna fire up those autopots again so should be ok unless we have another heatwave. if that goes ok it'll be mid september and cold again lol

should see an impressive main cola on your smelly cherry from what i saw! hope so 

i generally just wear flip flops and my sunglasses


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 30, 2012)

sounds like a really well planned out plan for your perspective grows! when you get to the states maybe you can pick up some 151 proof to take home to make some killer goowee pure resin hash oil. have you had the opportunity to make that before? I really enjoy smoking it and the simplicty of making it. (thanks dst for the recipe) 
I still think we should have tanning comp. . we can conclude the compition after you get back from the states with that last coat of tropical sunraze on you. i got burnt pretty bad this past weekend on my back in one place where i couldnt get the suntan cream. but im ready to get back in the game. take care naked cowboy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

hahahah amber if i pack 151 i won't be making anything with it other than a mess of myself. that shit's firewater. i've smoked the first batch DST made. in fact i believe i was the first to tell him bout the quick wash. could be wrong. my memory of that trip to Adam is pretty cloudy.

you want a tanning comp, hell yeah i'm down. though you living where you do puts me on the back foot. if i can keep this one going till i get away in august i should be pretty broon by hometime. 

ttfn Doc remember aftersun + cocoa butter don't want to be peeling and losing all that bronze


----------



## curious old fart (May 30, 2012)

DST is using 190 everclear for his erl....it's cleaner than the 151 rum.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

yeah man! no need waste good liquor eh


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2012)

awwwwww come on amber.... i didnt think id ever have to see that pic again!!!! hahahaha. ughh man. dude looks like a fat old Stone Cold Steve Austin.. lmao.

heyyy donn just cut the cheese... heh heh heh. =) seriously tho. i chopped her down yesterday. not a bad yielder. buds looks good considering it threw out nanners.. and has seeds. not sure how seedy it is yet. we will have to wait and seeeeee. check out a couple pics. =) **the cherry cheese x livers has been flwoering for a week or 2. stays very short and stout. hasnt stretched much as all!


View attachment 2191001View attachment 2191002View attachment 2191003View attachment 2191004View attachment 2191005View attachment 2191007


----------



## curious old fart (May 30, 2012)

It's the only liquor I've seen with a warning
Overconsumption may endanger you health

and a caution
Not intened for consumption unless mixed with non-alcoholic beverage

and another caution
extremely flammable

.......but it makes great erl



cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

bishops finger? hahaha nice nuggets chris. you should try the exo some time. if subcool can get it smuggled to the US i'm sure it can be done twice. 

hope your smelly cheds is a nice one man, some of the pheno's my mate dave described as smelling like dog poo 

for the record those pips will not be available at breedersboutique


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> It's the only liquor I've seen with a warning
> Overconsumption may endanger you health
> 
> and a caution
> ...


yeah i've heard of those crazy college kids making buckets of punch with it. i imagine the headache would put you off a repeat performance quite easily... though it hasn't stopped me yet with other drink


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

ever wondered what dry ice in the netty looks like 


[video=vimeo;43114064]https://vimeo.com/43114064[/video]


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2012)

dog poo huh...... thats a 1st. lmao. interestinggg.. and thats a cool vid.. its be funny as shit if you were just sittin on the toilet and sum walked in and saw that.. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

my lass went crackers apparently i could have easily smashed the thing with the low temps


----------



## ghb (Jun 1, 2012)

you back on terms with the missus then i take it, glad to hear.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2012)

now and then lad aye.... she's a lot happier now i'm giving her wadges of cash.


----------



## ghb (Jun 1, 2012)

strange how they perk up when you flash the cash.

ah well we give they take we take they give, it's all a big cycle. hope you are a happy camper too


----------



## rasclot (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey donny boy how's things mate I've just found a place that delivers dry ice by the bag mate here's a link to it http://www.chillistick.co.uk/dry-ice-products/dry-ice-packs-c-318_297.html ras


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 3, 2012)

Don Glad to see things are good with u and the Mrs.

Off today for a bit of Golf. I'm sure Don will be a Diamond Jubilee party today.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2012)

Music festival this after. Hippies as carcass the horizon. Dope on the air. Good times.

I'm having a bbq tomorrow. It's forecast 12c and cloudy. I will be in shorts and drunk from midday.

Typically British. Party even if its pissing doon.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

How's Tricks'? Haha, hope it's all good. Whatcha throwin on the grill ?


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2012)

Double bank holiday means u can get doubly wasted lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2012)

^^^That's almost as random as telling him to get a fan to strengthen the stems....lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How's Tricks'? Haha, hope it's all good. Whatcha throwin on the grill ?


BBQ is a GO, the sun gods have smiled on the toon, normally i like a few chicken kebabs and a fat juicy steak but as usual with my gatherings it started as a few people round and is now nearly 20 strong so i went for sticky chicken wings, sausages and home made burgers. my own recipe which i have been perfecting or a little while lol. 

the marinade is so good on pork beef or whatever i kinda wish i had got some pork chops too. anyone wants either recipe just shout.


mr west said:


> Double bank holiday means u can get doubly wasted lol.


well as i'm playing host my wastedness will be slightly curbed. the stinky room will be walled off to guests. i'll probably get rat arsed when they all sod off 


DST said:


> ^^^That's almost as random as telling him to get a fan to strengthen the stems....lol.


change as good as a rest eh lmfbo

the house is spotless in prep for folks over who will inevitably make a mess. imho the house should be left to be cleaned after why clean twice for one event. ('classic male logic' apparently) the boss is happy though so.....

what's everyone else up to this bank holiday then? the queens floatila carry on up the Thames looked thoroughly wet, miserable and shite.


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2012)

Braai was had on Saturday, you would need yer scuba kit to be having a braai round my way today.....

2 sweet treats for the braai that I like. 
1: Banana covered with syrup and wrapped in bacon, skewer then cook omn braai
2: Banana, opened up and filled with chocolate drops/pennies/flakes, whatever, then sealed and wrapped in tinfoil and put on bbq.

Have fun my man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2012)

didn't think you scots would be celebrating our monarch but the call of the braai is strong hahaha. 

normally i would do caramelised cantaloupe or pineapple but alas someone said they were making cakes to bring the lass is getting married soon and wanted to make cake pops as a practice run. whatever the hell they are!? so i'm just looking after savoury and booze. 

I've heard of the banana stuffed with smarties and stitched back together but never syrup and bacon tho you cant go wrong with those two really haha. 

well, spoke to soon. First few drops of rain. best go and get the gazeebo up pronto. 

laters braai master


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 4, 2012)

Banana an bacon???........just nearly chucked me skin full of ale up thanks lol


----------



## huntertc5 (Jun 4, 2012)

thoes picturs look naughty what u gonna do tho when u run out of space


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 4, 2012)

Had a BBQ last week in the heat wave lol the mrs got some minted lamb chops 1st time id done um on grill they was gorgeous mate defo stayin on the menu!!......hope it stays dry for ya geezer!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Banana an bacon???........just nearly chucked me skin full of ale up thanks lol


hahaha saw you'd had askin full in the uk tread. danger spliff time yet?


huntertc5 said:


> thoes picturs look naughty what u gonna do tho when u run out of space


as usual i'll worry about it as and when 


PUKKA BUD said:


> Had a BBQ last week in the heat wave lol the mrs got some minted lamb chops 1st time id done um on grill they was gorgeous mate defo stayin on the menu!!......hope it stays dry for ya geezer!


yeah i do like a lamb chop myself. just been growing a load of mint to make y own sauce.

sod the rain. up north t's the norm lol


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2012)

celebrating the Jubilee, you having a giraffe, lol......there were Dutch, Spanish, South African, and Scottish, nae Engels peeps though. Started at the Brouwerij, before we left we bought a crate and then came the Bubbly, then the shots, and then whiskey...fuk me nothing like mixing the drinks up.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 4, 2012)

Not yet fella im still in bed mrs has gobe to pick little un up then shes doin a full english so gunna wait till after that for the danger spliff lol see how it goes as im feelin now could get colourfull lmao
Mmmmmm home made mint saurce sounds tasty mate i can eat the stuff from the jar lol fuckin propa hank na me bellys talkin cone on luv hurry up we that breaky!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

DST said:


> celebrating the Jubilee, you having a giraffe, lol......there were Dutch, Spanish, South African, and Scottish, nae Engels peeps though. Started at the Brouwerij, before we left we bought a crate and then came the Bubbly, then the shots, and then whiskey...fuk me nothing like mixing the drinks up.


hahah didn't think you'd be a royalist somehow... sounds like a recipe for a headache that lad. good drills 


PUKKA BUD said:


> Not yet fella im still in bed mrs has gobe to pick little un up then shes doin a full english so gunna wait till after that for the danger spliff lol see how it goes as im feelin now could get colourfull lmao
> Mmmmmm home made mint saurce sounds tasty mate i can eat the stuff from the jar lol fuckin propa hank na me bellys talkin cone on luv hurry up we that breaky!


recovered in full? i've been topping up most this weekend. glad to come to work n give the old kidneys a break. swear they were like cashew nuts yesterday


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

2 toke killers ( psycho killer x livers ) not too healthy but pulling through
next lot: psycho killer, 2toke kill, ace of spades, amythest, sour cherries, DOG's
i was going to label these but i cant bloody remember which is which other than bottom left is ace of spades.


the leaning tower of sativa.... think i'm going to have to lie her down completely.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2012)

What the bajingo is 2Toke? And whats happening with the clones lad? They look like you been out drinking with them, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

ah D things are still a bit shaky in the don grow... the clones are psycho killer x livers/blues, which is foosty leaning, i'm intending to hit them up with some spluff and down the line a BX to the livers, tho i have popped a new one which i haven't sexed yet so who knows lol. the clones were on the cusp of keeling over when i took them out the aerocloner which i guess is reflected in how piss poor they look... mind on me saying the roots were translucent not pearly white?!

two toke killer is what the lad who grew it deemed it. heavy as fook. could do with a bit more fruity/lemon for my liking but it's deffo on par strength wise to the foosty pk.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2012)

Ah, the aero cloner ,I do remember. So you ditching the aero cloner or percevering with it?


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2012)

I got something ive been saving, might fill the hole u mention. Jake blues cross jack the ripper, was thinking of planting a few soon.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2012)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn that sativa is a fucking BEASTTT!! holy shit! im curious to see how the ace of spades turns out. =)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

well to be honest i'm not sure. this strain has been a bitch to clone so far. i should try something else in it really but my numbers are pretty high as is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

mr west said:


> I got something ive been saving, might fill the hole u mention. Jake blues cross jack the ripper, was thinking of planting a few soon.


keep me posted lad! it needs something with a bit of up to go with the kick in the plums it has now.


chb444220 said:


> damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn that sativa is a fucking BEASTTT!! holy shit! im curious to see how the ace of spades turns out. =)


haha it had been in flower 10 weeks then i put it into veg again for a week n a half. hoping it'll be done in another 10 or it might have to come down early which would be a ballache. 

the ace of spades has a few pheno's from what i've seen in horribleherks journal so unless i happen upon a good one she'll not be in the next rotation. though the next rotation will be those 2toke clones on their own. i'll be vegging them wide for the next 9 weeks lol. hooking them up to the auto pots and going away for 2 weeks. 

4 plants 1200 watts


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2012)

wo! lol well that explains why its sooo big! already went thru the big stretch.. how come u flowered it and then stuck it bak in veg?? wonder if it will go thru another stretch wen u start flowering?? lets hope not. lol. you might need a separate room for that 1 plant. lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 6, 2012)

View attachment 2201586
Black Sour Bubble from seed this is the best one I have ever had. Man lots of epsom salts to keep her straight.

View attachment 2201589
Smelly cherry

Nice Sour Cherry ya got going Don.!!!
I think your gonna like it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> wo! lol well that explains why its sooo big! already went thru the big stretch.. how come u flowered it and then stuck it bak in veg?? wonder if it will go thru another stretch wen u start flowering?? lets hope not. lol. you might need a separate room for that 1 plant. lol


haha i'm hoping that's the stretch done but who knows with these side of a mountain things lol. lets just hop it's not 6 months+ like last time. as for back to veg, well i put my next lot in under the 600's for veg as it was the only one in flower i decided it was the best of a bad bunch of options. i had intended to take it out each day after 12 hours but well you know that goes.

my veg and clone game is way off where i want it to be at the moment. i've got the shelves to do the overhaul i want but it involves removing everything from the room paractically, which is hard with a tent full of ish!


Hemlock said:


> View attachment 2201586
> Black Sour Bubble from seed this is the best one I have ever had. Man lots of epsom salts to keep her straight.
> 
> View attachment 2201589
> ...


i still have a few of the originals i got from potpimp waaaay back. along with a few other crosses they did with the black rose, jack herer to make black jack etc obviously the cherry cheese i used as the backbone to smelly cherry and is part of Sour cherry. but the BSB is basically BOG's baby, sour bubble which is a legend in it's own right, put to the black rose. 

nice trees BTW! any particular pheno's of the sour chez i should b looking or is all dank.

just spent 2.5 hours picking pips out of weed. not fucking fun lol. i wonder if arjan has to do these things lol as a reward i hit the dry ice SLH hash and am now talking codshit haha


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2012)

yeaa ive always liked the Black SOur bubble.. its one of my favs. theres a nice green pheno with hot pink hues.. and smells and tastes like candy.. my clone didnt make it. =/ soo i gotta go pheno hunting again. anywayzzzz. that sativa should put out quite a few nugs ehh? =)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

i've yet to try it myself but so far as i can tell it's a winner. everyone seems impressed with it. 

as for the sativa well, it should put out yeah but it'll be classic sativa wispy airy buds, it's leaves are so thin yet she doesn't have much of a smell to her, spicy if i had to pick on but not really peppery.

so far as i can tell with all the black rose crosses from potpimp the ones which are leaning towards the part that's not black rose are the nicest. the black rose male just imparts a bit of colour. i honestly thought the black rose on its own wasn't all that taste wise.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> . i honestly thought the black rose on its own wasn't all that taste wise.


I wasn't impressed with the ones I grew, taste or high.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

naa didn't do it for me either COF, just adds fuel to the purple is a novelty not quality thing. though i have grown and had exceptional purple strains before. BR aint one of them sadly


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2012)

Color doesn't get you high....just lovely to look at, and that's not in my criteria.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

dude of course purple nugs get you way higher man......


i'm with you COf, though pretty weed is pretty weed eh lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 6, 2012)

i agree, purps are too mellowed out for me. No rocket power.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

there are exceptions to every rule, but for the most part purp has been a let down. hahah he said having just taken the pips out of my own strain smelly cherry which has purple pheno's lol.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 6, 2012)

I love the sour bubble its in my sour tahoe breeds... from the sour dubbs..
Whats crakin don...
You got any dogs goin....??

Release the hounds!...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

WOOF WOOF MAN! yeah i got a couple of the older pups in the yard. i could kick myself for not revegging or taking snips off those first few dogs. but this is the same batch so fingers crossed for big tings

yeah i hear the tahoe is the new kid on the block so to speak. the brochure pic is ridiculously frosty.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2012)

yeaaa i was extremely happy to smoke sum dark purple nugs... but they just do not compare to nice frosty green nugs.. that purple dog i had a while back packed a nice punch... but other than that.. all the purple strains have lacked potency and taste.. they all seem to have that same floral type smell to it.. and... idk.. just not that great in general. they are nice to look at. i like strains that turn purple towards the very end of flowering. the last week or 2. gives it a nice shade of color/bag appeal. but doesnt affect smell/taste/potency. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2012)

got 3 dog seedlings ill be puting into soil 2morrow. and 2 blueberry's with their heads pokin up now. whoop whoop. =D


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 7, 2012)

lemme throw a whoof whoof in here for DST.. =p


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey Don the Sour Cherry pheno u should be looking for will look like the a smelly Cherry but with a bit straighter and bigger branches, she will stand up a bit better than her momma. You know how the smelly cherry has that leaf thing going on where the center single leaf is kinda like a flap over the other leaves? Well that leaf will spread apart a bit more than Smelly Cherry.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah that purple don't get me as high either but it sure sells good


----------



## rasclot (Jun 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> WOOF WOOF MAN! yeah i got a couple of the older pups in the yard. i could kick myself for not revegging or taking snips off those first few dogs. but this is the same batch so fingers crossed for big tings
> 
> yeah i hear the tahoe is the new kid on the block so to speak. the brochure pic is ridiculously frosty.


That dog u had mate was the best shit iveseen n smoked to this day my mate grew 10 s1 seeds n none were nothin like that beast wish I still had the cut hope all is good mate ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Hey Don the Sour Cherry pheno u should be looking for will look like the a smelly Cherry but with a bit straighter and bigger branches, she will stand up a bit better than her momma. You know how the smelly cherry has that leaf thing going on where the center single leaf is kinda like a flap over the other leaves? Well that leaf will spread apart a bit more than Smelly Cherry.


duly noted squire! is it usually a dark green/ blue hue or more the pink lean? either way i should be seeing sex prey soon, i'm in that nervous excited phase lol. 

no boys in the bedroom this time round for damn sure. 


Hemlock said:


> Yeah that purple don't get me as high either but it sure sells good


i've still yet to pop some of the qrazy quake dogs i made last year.


rasclot said:


> That dog u had mate was the best shit ive seen n smoked to this day my mate grew 10 s1 seeds n none were nothin like that beast wish I still had the cut hope all is good mate ras


you and me both Rasc lad. still these pips are the same batch and i have selfed from those plants to play with, if i don't hit gold the first time i'll keep going!


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2012)

Looking sharp Don. Still not sure about that sativa. I hope it works out for ya lad.


----------



## rasclot (Jun 10, 2012)

Purple Tahoe og kush from Cali connection at 10 weeks flowering ras


----------



## rasclot (Jun 10, 2012)

rasclot said:


> Purple Tahoe og kush from Cali connection at 10 weeks flowering ras


Shit no pic!! Il have to do it on a laptop wen I get home ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Looking sharp Don. Still not sure about that sativa. I hope it works out for ya lad.


Cheers fella, aye I'm still wondering about it myself! If it goes for another 10 and doesn't finish ill have to autopot her up while I go to the states. 


rasclot said:


> Shit no pic!! Il have to do it on a laptop wen I get home ras


Booo!


----------



## rasclot (Jun 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cheers fella, aye I'm still wondering about it myself! If it goes for another 10 and doesn't finish ill have to autopot her up while I go to the states.
> 
> 
> Booo!


here u go mate heres sum tahoe og at 10 weeks





















multi coloured blz bud like a rainbow lol






ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like it'll throw nice colours given the chance. 

Looks a good bit sativa leaning too. Let us know how she takes lad!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2012)

blue straws Qrazy Quake.....red and white Cheese Quake ~ak48..

from A man on the side of a mountain in Laos


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2208049View attachment 2208050View attachment 2208051View attachment 2208052View attachment 2208053View attachment 2208054
> 
> blue straws Qrazy Quake.....red and white Cheese Quake ~ak48..
> 
> from A man on the side of a mountain in Laos


Kinda jubalicious there with ya red white and blue lmao, im sure that was no accident


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2012)

Interesting Don, someone doing a test run on the QQ?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 11, 2012)

llolo. notginodon your avi is sooo awesome mate. its sooo alive!
I think its a bird, aint it? i showed my husband and he thinks its apuppet. lol.. we are both super high smoked out on auto blue. Shit iskiller INDICA. we tried hikning at 2 in the afternoon , 102 degrees smoked a j of it , with 3 months of trichome s sprinkled on it from my grinder trichome catcher. HOLY FUCK! im was so unmotivated to hike. went to Starbucks got a frozen Frappacaino , regrouped and went back out a 5 pm when it was a mere 99 degrees. DId much better up the mountain but still zonked to pieces. NO autoblue on the trails anymore. 
So how have you been? good i hope . 
Do you think that double 600s really made a big difference in your last grow? 
Cuz im thinkin of breaking out my other tent and sepearting my 2 lights out of my one tent.
chit dude your leaning tower of sativa is just so beautiful. i wanna run my fingers through her sooo bad. almost looks like a spider plant. I love spider plants. your such an amazing gardener alwayz growing the most beautiflul exotic challenging plants. i wanna be like you one day.lol
Howz your tan line looking? lol
an arizona cardinal.
you know .. the football team right??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2012)

mr west said:


> Kinda jubalicious there with ya red white and blue lmao, im sure that was no accident


hahah nothin to do with me lad. though i imagine there wasn't much in the way of jubilee celebrations in Laos lol


DST said:


> Interesting Don, someone doing a test run on the QQ?


aye fella, a lad called buddha web, this is where the sativa diva came from 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> llolo. notginodon your avi is sooo awesome mate. its sooo alive!
> I think its a bird, aint it? i showed my husband and he thinks its apuppet. lol.. we are both super high smoked out on auto blue. Shit iskiller INDICA. we tried hikning at 2 in the afternoon , 102 degrees smoked a j of it , with 3 months of trichome s sprinkled on it from my grinder trichome catcher. HOLY FUCK! im was so unmotivated to hike. went to Starbucks got a frozen Frappacaino , regrouped and went back out a 5 pm when it was a mere 99 degrees. DId much better up the mountain but still zonked to pieces. NO autoblue on the trails anymore.
> So how have you been? good i hope .
> Do you think that double 600s really made a big difference in your last grow?
> ...


 sup DAT, yeah the new avi is a crow, it's making my head hurt looking at it this morning though. I an see why your fella could think it a puppet though. 

the words hiking and 102 degrees should not be in the same sentence, and absolutely not in conjunction with 'HOLY FUCK' level of highness!?!? lol 3 months worth of sprinkles in a doob  it's making me queezy just thinking about it. I had a good sup last night, probably in the region of a dozen to 15 beers then thought it would be a good idea to roll a smelly cherry J for the way home. had a major spin out sitting on the metro, thought i was going backwards ffs. nearly got off at the wrong stop on the last metro home. now that would have been a bad time lol. 

yeah that sativa lady is going to finish huge, and funny you should say about running my fingers through it, i do lol. i love fat conker leaves but there's something about super skinny sativa leaves that draws me in. 

as for separating the two lights I have been using only one 600 his last week. i'm nt so sure that having them so close together is actually effectively using the wattage. light doesn't overlap it cancels out or rather forms a uniform wave so you could in theory have 10 overlapping footprints of light and still only have the power of 1 light! I'll be putting the other 600 on next week once i see sexytime with this run.

you don't wanna be like me today doc my heads hurting fierce. my tan is ok needs topping up a little, apparently were having a month of rain in the uk  and i'm sposed to be camping this weekend lol. 

nice birdy! i should try n snap some of our locals some serious heavyweight mofos.


right i've procrastinated long enough. to work!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

Evenin donald gardens lookin sweet bro. Are they the 1st QQs grown out?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2012)

naa, theres a load of peeps done grows of the QQ, cindy has a corking pheno drips with crystal. i've run a few myself Mad Dog Bark lost a 10 pack, the last to run a cross was Dura but he's AWOL with the rest of the scots. think there's some coast to coast busting going on at the minute so their on the mattresses lol 

i really want some testers for the dog x qq, it's on my list to do in the near future, need to run through a few find a winner. 


christ this hangover is till kicking


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

how do all. lost a ten pack? i got mine tucked up for me xmas grow. thinking qq ,ed and the psycho killer.
dog to follow the grow after so i got plenty dog on my bday.
somehow gotta fit some chronic crosses in also so mayb need another light yet. time will tell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2012)

must have been someone else, i can't think now, it was the lad who's a bouncer if memory serves lol which it clearly does not.

dog on your birthday eh haha there's no way i could toke that and be sociable. easiest way to fit plants in i to just pop the seeds and worry about it when they get big. my tried and tested tech right there  i always tell myself i'll just lollipop them to SOG if they get too big then never do.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

i will b 31 matey so at this stage of my life im not to bothered about being sociable, feel like ive earned the right b a grumpy old stoner now hahaha.
bouncer ent that the dude who in uk thread begings with a s, mates with sambo. got a loft grow going


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

saerimmner was it? thats the dude im thinking off?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2012)

well your grey cells are in better nick than mine! aye it was saerimner 

I turn 30 in august. i'm grumpy as fuck as is. is 30 the official turning point i wonder??


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

defo man. i started to notice the front my hair thinning on 30th b day. u may b lil lucky tho and b slower on the bolding haaha as my kids stress me out at times. but i got the c1 shampoo and regain hair mouse so im ready for the battle haha caught it in nick time.
well least im blonde so greys wont show yet haha i ent growing old with grace as i cant even take me socks with any grace haha.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

No. I have been grumpy all my life......lol


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

I had grey coming through before i was 20.....

On the Wayne Rooney Gel MDB? lol



mad dog bark said:


> defo man. i started to notice the front my hair thinning on 30th b day. u may b lil lucky tho and b slower on the bolding haaha as my kids stress me out at times. but i got the c1 shampoo and regain hair mouse so im ready for the battle haha caught it in nick time.
> well least im blonde so greys wont show yet haha i ent growing old with grace as i cant even take me socks with any grace haha.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

cant afford the hair transplant yet. hoping time i need it i will b quids in by then haha.
woodnt mind going bold if i didnt look a nutter with a skin head. dont wanna freak out the kids n show the head scars off haha.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

Bald is the new.......bald, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2012)

fortunately my dome isn't lumpy so i'm not too fussed on going bald. my lass can't wait for me to go grey. chicks dig a silver fox apparently lol


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> chicks dig a silver fox apparently lol


that's what I keep telling myself....


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

haha na dst rather grey then bold anyday the week man. i ent that bad yet , mrs says it cos i smoke to much weed n paranoid by hair haha she prob right but rather b careful wth hair then bold before my time, dads 50 odd n got full head hair but my half bro is bold as fuck and has been since mid twentys haha the unlucky swine. i admit im alil vain.
so how did the de seeding go don? much salvageable or u was hashing it up?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2012)

i dunno i think it's a bit weird. i mean blokes don't really go for the grey haired chicks usually lol. it's the fashion of late for young lasses to dye their barnet grey. i really am getting old... thinking the younguns and their fashion sense is all wack


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

grey shows age or maturity, so women see grey n think sugar daddy, u no cash n sorted fiances in life.#same for blonde means youthfulnes hense y us oldies cant get enough them young busty blondies, reminds us off our past days n young chicks haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2012)

hahah oh the simplicity of our nature. so old and grey = got £ 
old and bald = skint and stressed 

lmfbo


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh bollox what am i on with ment the cheese quake thingys noy QQ thick twats seen um loads like ya say lol mind is mush!!
I started turnin before i was twenty aswell not even reciedin a little tho so least theres that mrs always says she loves the grey cloony look lol think shes full a shit haha shaved the fucker off other day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2012)

ah man i reckon it's just the hand your dealt. i'll never be able to grow a beard. looks ridiculous if i try.

got in to find my tomato's had fallen over in the porch.  

the cheesequake x ak48, cindy grew out 1 a while back. ive not even done one myself


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man i reckon it's just the hand your dealt. i'll never be able to grow a beard. looks ridiculous if i try.
> 
> got in to find my tomato's had fallen over in the porch.
> 
> the cheesequake x ak48, cindy grew out 1 a while back. ive not even done one myself



Can remember that now aswell mate haha gotta sort me head out lol
Bad luck with the toms you end up with krtchup lol got all sorts on the go ant ya you still do the chillies?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Can remember that now aswell mate haha gotta sort me head out lol
> Bad luck with the toms you end up with krtchup lol got all sorts on the go ant ya you still do the chillies?


aye yeah got the chillies on the go, nothing too lairy though!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2012)

a while back you might remember i was having an issue with my plants growing bushy rather than vertically. I stopped growing to move house and set back up. did a first run in new coco and had no problems the plants grew as normal, second run re used the coco and they've grown stunted with more side branching than you could imagine.

anyway pic tells a thousand words so here goes:

the original plants that went bushy looked like this come harvest:
View attachment 2210701

The new plants, not the same cuts or even strains, these all came from seed. 

View attachment 2210702View attachment 2210703View attachment 2210704View attachment 2210705View attachment 2210706View attachment 2210707

at first i thought it was because I'd topped the larger ones out and lollipopped underneath but this amount of side branching just isn't right. 

nutewise they've had canna A&B and a little bat guano. nothing else.

i started a thread when it originally happened but no one could give me a definitive answer as to why it might be happening. I've yet to find anyone else who's had similar issues!!? 

anyone got any ideas? 

I was thinking i might get a fresh bag of coco and try up potting into that but there's risk of contaminating the fresh (if the issue lies in the coco?!). these plants have been under the 600 but due to the large sativa i have in with them they've been a good 2-3 foot from the light. so they should have been stretching for the sun!?
View attachment 2210708
it's doing my nut in, but i don;t know how to correct it. i'm thinking i may have to scrub the lot and start afresh, new pots, coco, plants, but i'm loathed to do that without knowing the root of the problem.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2012)

oh and DST you'll never guess which plant has all those nut sacks! both DOG's. first true male ever??????


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 13, 2012)

I cant see them pics mate can remember last time tho them harvest pics that fucka in the auto pot thingys was like a privet youd have in the back garden lol i thought it was down to the toppin an them pots mate but obviosly not all ive ever herd with reused coco is a little burn some times never bushin out what do ya do to ya coco before you reuse mate?

You wanna find out what it is an sell the fucka to peeps with hight restrictions could make a few bob! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh and DST you'll never guess which plant has all those nut sacks! both DOG's. first true male ever??????


Whats this geez? a fem dog is a true male? dont you get odd few with fems? what you got planned with the top alpha dog?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2012)

*

a while back you might remember i was having an issue with my plants growing bushy rather than vertically. I stopped growing to move house and set back up. did a first run in new coco and had no problems the plants grew as normal, second run re used the coco and they've grown stunted with more side branching than you could imagine.

anyway pic tells a thousand words so here goes:

the original plants that went bushy looked like this come harvest:


The new plants, not the same cuts or even strains, these all came from seed. 



at first i thought it was because I'd topped the larger ones out and lollipopped underneath but this amount of side branching just isn't right. 

nutewise they've had canna A&B and a little bat guano. nothing else.

i started a thread when it originally happened but no one could give me a definitive answer as to why it might be happening. I've yet to find anyone else who's had similar issues!!? 

anyone got any ideas? 

I was thinking i might get a fresh bag of coco and try up potting into that but there's risk of contaminating the fresh (if the issue lies in the coco?!). these plants have been under the 600 but due to the large sativa i have in with them they've been a good 2-3 foot from the light. so they should have been stretching for the sun!?

it's doing my nut in, but i don;t know how to correct it. i'm thinking i may have to scrub the lot and start afresh, new pots, coco, plants, but i'm loathed to do that without knowing the root of the problem.

help me brother 6'ers please!​




*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2012)

can you see em now lad?

all i do is use a bit of cannazyme to break down the dead root. they get flushed with ripen the last week of flower. but i can't see that making them bush out like hedge  

as for the DOG male, i'm stunned as to how it's come about. plans at the moment lol i haven't made any. one problem at a time.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

Fuck me donald it lools like you ve fimmed the bitches lol how is the yeild off em ??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2012)

well i did chedz, the yield will be less than a normal un stunted plant if the original is anything to go by. that bush with half cut out is a livers believe it or not. possibly one of the viniest strains going. fuck knows how i've managed to make it bush like that.

only bloody me...


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2012)

how freakish......I would hazzard at a contamination of something else, but hey, you never know. I got a male from my OG.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh and DST you'll never guess which plant has all those nut sacks! both DOG's. first true male ever??????


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 13, 2012)

Aye i can see um na mate defo looks like same prob they dont look like theyve put no hight on atall from last time i seen um unless its same pic lol 
cant think what it could be mate wish i could help if you use the cannazym cant be nothin to do with roots in there i dont think maybe somethin with your micro life in the reused stuf? i dont know but maybe to much of a certen type fuck knows dont think that would effect how a plant grows wonder if it would do the same on a strechy plant. only other thing i can think of is uve unwillingly mixed your own bushmaster with some of the ingredients in the ripen an cannazym lol dout that. it is a strange 1 tho its like its changin the hole strucrure no matter what strain.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i did chedz, the yield will be less than a normal un stunted plant if the original is anything to go by. that bush with half cut out is a livers believe it or not. possibly one of the viniest strains going. fuck knows how i've managed to make it bush like that.
> 
> only bloody me...


If u fimmed all of em theres your answer if not then i av nt the foggyist lad!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2012)

DST said:


> how freakish......I would hazzard at a contamination of something else, but hey, you never know. I got a male from my OG.


i know, it's crazy. to be honest though it hasn't got that trademark pong so it's going the journey. 


PUKKA BUD said:


> Aye i can see um na mate defo looks like same prob they dont look like theyve put no hight on atall from last time i seen um unless its same pic lol
> cant think what it could be mate wish i could help if you use the cannazym cant be nothin to do with roots in there i dont think maybe somethin with your micro life in the reused stuf? i dont know but maybe to much of a certen type fuck knows dont think that would effect how a plant grows wonder if it would do the same on a strechy plant. only other thing i can think of is uve unwillingly mixed your own bushmaster with some of the ingredients in the ripen an cannazym lol dout that. it is a strange 1 tho its like its changin the hole strucrure no matter what strain.


that's exactly it, changing the structure on all of them. but how is a mystery to me lad. i do use purple maxx and a bit of snow storm which is the same range as bushmaster but those are more for putting resin on than owt else maybe enhancing purple lol... 


cheddar1985 said:


> If u fimmed all of em theres your answer if not then i av nt the foggyist lad!!


naa man, only some of them got the fimming. the new ones are untopped and doing the same. 

i think a weeks flush then i'll pot them up into some new coco and bigger tubs if they turn out runty and bushy, i'll scrub the lot and start new everything. pots coco nutes. be costly but i can't think of owt else to do.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 13, 2012)

Aren't you supposed to soak used coco afterwards in high dosage cannazyme? As opposed to only using it towards the end of the cycle? Could be wrong though don't reuse mine :/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2012)

not sure mate, i generally just chuck a bit in the mix now n then, i'll have to have a look at the label tonight. i think i might stop re using it though.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm almost certain I read some people saying they actually "wash" the coco before reuse (even before first use if previously untreated)
You seem to have identified the issue reoccurred after reuse on separate occasions, seems like it may explain if that is the case.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> not sure mate, i generally just chuck a bit in the mix now n then, i'll have to have a look at the label tonight. i think i might stop re using it though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2012)

well that had actually gone through my head too but it wasn't every time i re used it sometimes it was fine which makes me wonder if it's a combo of the nutes i've been putting in. i use canna pro so it's fine to use straight out the bag.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's exactly it, changing the structure on all of them. but how is a mystery to me lad. i do use purple maxx and a bit of snow storm which is the same range as bushmaster but those are more for putting resin on than owt else maybe enhancing purple lol...


Could be a mixture of a few things still in the coco then mate actin like bushmaster any1 know the main ingredients of it? could check your stuff mate.



mantiszn said:


> Aren't you supposed to soak used coco afterwards in high dosage cannazyme? As opposed to only using it towards the end of the cycle? Could be wrong though don't reuse mine :/


Yeh mate i always was told rinse/flush in double strength cannazym then spread out an let it sit for a day or 2 turnin it abit. and its good to go but only use for your final pots cos can be a little hot still for young uns.


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2012)

I straight up recycle coco, then recycle most of what is in a pot even if it's mixed with compost / soil. Then I just mix it up with some calcium mix, then add myco and some slow release for connifers of all things, lol. Mix that up and then straight into another pot. No washing or owt. Just water for a couple weeks though.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2012)

Bushybush will know . Remember Bushybush? I will contact him immediately regaurding both the issues with your pllants and hair.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Could be a mixture of a few things still in the coco then mate actin like bushmaster any1 know the main ingredients of it? could check your stuff mate.
> Yeh mate i always was told rinse/flush in double strength cannazym then spread out an let it sit for a day or 2 turnin it abit. and its good to go but only use for your final pots cos can be a little hot still for young uns.


yeah that seems the most likely explanation though i thought the ripen stuff would flush all the nutes out but maybe not?! i'm going to start buying fresh coco for each run from here on i reckon.


DST said:


> I straight up recycle coco, then recycle most of what is in a pot even if it's mixed with compost / soil. Then I just mix it up with some calcium mix, then add myco and some slow release for connifers of all things, lol. Mix that up and then straight into another pot. No washing or owt. Just water for a couple weeks though.


Funnily enough i'm looking at getting a compost bin, the local cuntcil want an extra £20 bar a year off me to collect the broon bin so i telt them to stuff it. after paying my tax for years without a garden they can swivel for 20 sheets. am actually thinking of chocking the broon bin up oon bricks and putting a tap out it's arse end. 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Bushybush will know . Remember Bushybush? I will contact him immediately regaurding both the issues with your pllants and hair.


cheers DAT, i do remember bushy bush and his crazy art. give him my regards!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 14, 2012)

Donnyyyyyyy!! wats goin on man? =) how ya been? got the cherry cheese x lviers flwoering. been in about 2 weeks now. maybe 3 i forget. lol. starting to show sum frost! =) the smell.... is very interesting... never smelled anything like it before.. almost like candy and Parmesan cheese...... lol. the candy smell is stronger thant he cheese smell for sure... it grew very slow.. i think that that was partly my fault too.. i only had 1 germed soo i kept it.. even tho it was a slow grower.. adn then wen i sprayed the miticide on it.. and it burnt the shit out of it... that didnt help... lol... it took a while to recover from being topped as well... but it is finally taking off. =) and it smells DELICIOUS!!! =D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2012)

alreet chris man,

you've got the same pheno that amber has, it is a slow grower yeah but she'll pack on late in the game. i've been calling it the dog shit then caramel pheno. that's what it smelled like before and after the cure... glad she's pulling round man! i'm not sure topping it is the best bet but i'll be interested to see how it's getting on topped! you got pics up in your journo?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2012)

how are you feeling today cowboy? im hear if you need me.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 14, 2012)

yeaa i got a couple pics. these are from last week tho. ill be takin new pics this weekend. but heres wat it looked like last week. =) *u can see the leaves that were burnt from the spray... but they recovered. the newer leaves look so much better/healthier. =) ill be sure to post the new pics here once i take them.



theyre not the best pics... but as time goes on. and she gets further into flowering. ill be takin many more! =D took a small clone as well. waitin for it to root. thanks donny. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 14, 2012)

also. u were right about the topping.. she doesnt look like she liked it too much. hahahaha. lesson learned. =) the purple pineapple took to it VERY nicely.. thats a special plant.. i can tell. youll have to check out the pics this weekend wen i do the update. the shade leaves are gettin frosty already.. its only 3-4 weeks into flowering. really excited for this strain. took 3 clones.. at least 1 of them has to root. lol. got the seeds from SomeGuy13 or 15. always 4get the numbers. lol. he made it himself. blackwater x pineapple express. seems like a keeper.. 

soo the cc x l has a caramel smell after cure? Mmmmm sounds tasty!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2012)

LONG LIVE SMELLY CHERRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


[video=youtube_share;UOoHTcuORcY]http://youtu.be/UOoHTcuORcY[/video]


----------



## XsilverXhazeX (Jun 14, 2012)

Man you touch you plants a lot....leave them alone as much as possible. Putting your fingers on them is putting bacteria, dead skin, and anything else you may have touched, _directly_ onto your plants. Just leave them alone besides watering lol. Anyways nice plants man!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 14, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LONG LIVE SMELLY CHERRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 2212489View attachment 2212490
> 
> [video=youtube_share;UOoHTcuORcY]http://youtu.be/UOoHTcuORcY[/video]


wow. look VERY VERY similar to mine! if my leaves werent burnt from the spray.. id say they were sisters/twins. lol. looks like your a week or so ahead of me tho. =) looking good.. and the plants look good as well.  =p lol


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

Peronsally I like to get involved with my plants. There are a lot of people who think that touching plants helps them, I think it's something to do with electromagnetic connectivity. Unless you been sticking your fingers in places they don't belong then I highly doubt a little bit of dead skin falling on a plant is going to harm them. Just my twee cents.

I would suggest you get a fan though, Don would help strengthen up those stems somewhat, lol. 




XsilverXhazeX said:


> Man you touch you plants a lot....leave them alone as much as possible. Putting your fingers on them is putting bacteria, dead skin, and anything else you may have touched, _directly_ onto your plants. Just leave them alone besides watering lol. Anyways nice plants man!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 15, 2012)

so me licking my plants dailey is a bad thing u think haha


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

Depends, it's better to lick them after being down on the missus that tends to give them a more spicey aroma, lol.....


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 15, 2012)

I should probably stop tea bagging mine



mad dog bark said:


> so me licking my plants dailey is a bad thing u think haha


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

NOOOOOO, not the teabag!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> how are you feeling today cowboy? im hear if you need me.


in fine fettle Doc, it's friday, and everything is irie 

i made weed cupcakes for my mate/boss had one last night slept like a baby. thought i'd have one for breakfast. been smashed since 10am. an 8th of green and a gram of kief for only 6 cup cakes. 

cheers Doc


chb444220 said:


> yeaa i got a couple pics. these are from last week tho. ill be takin new pics this weekend. but heres wat it looked like last week. =) *u can see the leaves that were burnt from the spray... but they recovered. the newer leaves look so much better/healthier. =) ill be sure to post the new pics here once i take them.
> 
> View attachment 2212457View attachment 2212458
> 
> theyre not the best pics... but as time goes on. and she gets further into flowering. ill be takin many more! =D took a small clone as well. waitin for it to root. thanks donny. =)


ah man she's bouncing back! 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LONG LIVE SMELLY CHERRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 2212489View attachment 2212490
> 
> [video=youtube_share;UOoHTcuORcY]http://youtu.be/UOoHTcuORcY[/video]





DST said:


> Peronsally I like to get involved with my plants. There are a lot of people who think that touching plants helps them, I think it's something to do with electromagnetic connectivity. Unless you been sticking your fingers in places they don't belong then I highly doubt a little bit of dead skin falling on a plant is going to harm them. Just my twee cents.
> 
> I would suggest you get a fan though, Don would help strengthen up those stems somewhat, lol.


i concur! more fans  





Went to see Elton John on wednesday, he's absolutely shot to fuck. can't hit notes any more. to the tune of £50 bar a ticket too 

It's absolutely lashing down in the toon, handy we've got the olympic torch passing the pub... 

have a good weekend all!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 15, 2012)

yeaa i like to touch and feel up my plants as well. lol. cant help it. but its good to be able to get a good feel for everything.. and get to see how sticky she may be.. the smell early on.. see how the leaves feel.. and i mean.. you NEED to check for buds... and its pretty much impossible to check for bugs without touching the plants...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2012)

christ sake why am i awake at this ungodly hour


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ sake why am i awake at this ungodly hour


that was my thought when I saw your post...on a Saturday????
What did you do last night?



cof


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

Morning Don, I am with you. Woke up this moring with a bottle of single malt sitting on my chest (metaphorically speaking), couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2012)

Morning gents,

went for a birthday meal after sinking more than a few. chose unwisely a hot home style curry, it was that hot i could't eat it even as pissed as i was. i will never learn...

heed banging, ring stinging, general feeling of wrung outness. and my farts have been declared unlawful by the Geneva convention.


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2012)

Morning Donny mate lol. Happy birthday chum. I was up at 5 this morning chuffing on quick dried bud yay lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2012)

Just a normal day for you then lad!

And soz, it's your Bifday? kept that one quiet.....Happy Returns.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2012)

mr west said:


> Morning Donny mate lol. Happy birthday chum. I was up at 5 this morning chuffing on quick dried bud yay lol.


not my birthday fella but thanks all the same! 


DST said:


> Just a normal day for you then lad!
> And soz, it's your Bifday? kept that one quiet.....Happy Returns.


lol it was my bosses birthday, my birthday aint till august. i'm turning 30 but i'll be in florida.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 16, 2012)

Swanky new interface we got lads. I think the finally realised all the holes and exploits was because they were running a version of vbulletin that was years out of date


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2012)

new interface same old shizz eh lol.

potting up today, going to man handle the sativa diva into a bigger pot. the rest will get bigger pottage too. isolate some males in their own enclosure, and a major prune for a lot of them...


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 16, 2012)

my b-days in august too. =) ill be turnin 24.. ughhh. lol. hope all is well ova the pond donny.


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2012)

My lovely daughter will have her first birthday on the 21st of Aug


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2012)

i'm the 19th. 

I've just been and chopped 3 surplus males down and isolated two dog males. put a canny dent in my numbers  talk about an unlucky streak. potted up my bigger girls DOG/ amethyst/ ace of spades. the sativa, i tried to pot up on a sideways slant but it was having none of it so i've just stuck it in an old coco bag. 1st hempy style grow lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2012)

Hows the bushyness coming along?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2012)

seems to be leveling out, flushed everything with about 3 x the water in the pots, probably do the same again in a couple of days when they dry out.

brains trying to escape via the frontal lobe today. sambuca is the devil. black sambuca is his piss. mrs put the sick bucket by the bed :shosk:.not used it, but the hangover suggests i should have.


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2012)

oh dear, get better lad,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2012)

a couple of pints turned into double figure shots. i'd say i don't know how but i do. 

watching god bless america, new flick. pretty good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2012)

transpires my lass had to stop me pissing in the corner of the bedroom, then the wardrobe. then i went to the bathroom and pissed up the wall. 

don't worry, i'm paying for it now. got to brave the supermarket


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2012)

Well Don, if it's any consolation, you make me feel a lot better about my drinking antics, lmao.


----------



## mr west (Jun 18, 2012)

You make me feel like a saint hahaha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2012)

Just another one to the list lads. I'm not even bad by my circle standards. At least I hadn't managed to piss on my birds clays. That wouldn't have blown over quite as easy.


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2012)

no, I don't think that would have been so good. One of the lads from Glasgow did a similar thing. His brother told me he woke up (they shared a room) and saw his brother pissing in his cupboard all over his clothes, he then proceeded to hawk up a greener and spit that into the cupboard before turning to go back to bed, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2012)

hahahah thank the lord i didn't pull those shenanigans..

it's really weird for me though. i've never done it before. saying that though i'm not surprised. 

my drinking partner is in the bad books too. some Korean bird was trying to crack on to us and set me up with her mate. i couldn't make head nor tail of her pigeon english but after she'd walked away my pal says Don, i think we could have both ticked a country off our list there mind. fucking near miss if you ask me. you couldn't kick butter the shape of her mate 

think he got a number off the korean lass. his missus was going fuckin spare. i'm best man at his wedding in a month an a half


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2012)

turns out he didn't get her number. he's in bother for wandering about naked in the night. apparently he tried to get into bed with one of his lasses girl mates who was stopping over! 

i will never drink sambuca again.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

Haha sounds like a good night lad......must be somethin in our brains that says corner an wardrobe lol cos thats where i aways go too! lol.....last time i was at it i was stark bollok knacked havin a fag on the porch lol why do you always end up starkers when bladded?......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2012)

think the missus would have battered me if i'd lit up in the house lol. as for the nakedness i have no idea. i usually find a trail of clothes strewn through the gaff leading to the bed. sniff out where i threw my bag of weed and stash it before the boss gets up. 

doubt anyone's interested but here's a couple of vids, firstly how utterly shite elton john was and secondly a speedway race from last night. the newcastle diamonds hammered the liecester lions 61 29!

[video=vimeo;44237485]https://vimeo.com/44237485[/video]


i was hoping to see some spectacular crashes and spills but nadda. just good driving and the odd wheelie. love the smell of the high octane fuel.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2012)

apparently i can only upload one vid per post under the new regime  

[video=vimeo;44237486]https://vimeo.com/44237486[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 18, 2012)

Don Lad how are ya? I just back from a grand golf tourney won about 1000 USD. Not bad.

When you comin state side again?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice one Hem! Grand from the grand eh.

I'll be there august 15th for 2 weeks.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nice one Hem! Grand from the grand eh.
> 
> I'll be there august 15th for 2 weeks.


Fukin Perfect...I'll email ya lad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2012)

sweet!!

so i went to a comedy night last night. first act shite ii was laughing at how bad he was. compare was much the same but then a guy rocked up the stage with cerebral palsy, his shirt said keep calm and cary on, it's not catching! dude had lost his voice completely as a kid wit h some kind of illness honestly he has kahunas bigger than most.

honestly he cracked me up so much, talking about steven hawkins and how e can synthesize with him.

so much respect for him.

[video=youtube_share;abQ6X0fUPtM]http://youtu.be/abQ6X0fUPtM[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

He's cool!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2012)

those last two are the two tokes, i'm not sure if the mix is still too hot for them or the heat in the cab is a bit much or a combo of both. they are starting to shoot from the lower branches so i'm hoping it's just going to be another flush and just water for a little while, but if they start yellowing I know it's heat.


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

Look like a flush is in order, getting a bit of the dreaded claw there lad. Something iffy in the medium you think?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2012)

well i've already flushed them but i'll give them another go through in the shower. the lad in the hydro shop reckons i should get a bottle of canna flush to run through the coco the last few days. i thought ripen was a flush as they tell you not to use it with nutes but obviously i either didn't give them long enough or the mix was way too hot.


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

I just use water the last few days, all the fancy shmancy additives, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2012)

yeah, i didn't buy a bottle


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks brudda turbed up safe an sound will reply to that pm when im on the laptop sucks arse on me phone lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2012)

chrit that was quick. all good broseph


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2012)

so the two dogs males had to go, they were hermzillas. not sure why. but underside was covered in balls and up top was all woman  

trimmed the rest out and found a stray seedling growing in a pot that had a male i chopped out so i'm just going to see what comes 12/12 from seed lol. knowing my luck it'll be a male.

the clones after having flushed twice and only fed water, i'm thinking the environment is too hot. the cupboard hit 30c the other day. need to get the veg area properly sorted with the new stacking shelves. 200w cfls don't half kick out some heat, it's that or a small fan and vent but that's going to be a pain. strip lights shouldn't be as hot. but that'll have to wait. probably be after i come back off me hols in august which by that time the temps will be on the way back down and the prob wont be a prob likely...



thinking i might just put them into the box i had the males isolated in for a week see if the lesser heat helps, though there'll be a lot less lumens. any ideas?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2012)

new rooting pooder turned up along with a bottle of ISO.


guess what i'm up to this week


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't normally throw out the, Have you ph'd your water? But since moving have you checked it? Sorry about the DOG things. The Fairy has an option of a snip with yer name on it I believe.........your choice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2012)

actually no i haven't ph'd it to be honest. have to dig out the meter, think i've only got ec though, can't mind on. and to be honest i've only moved 5 mins away from my old place lol. 

fairy would deffo be welcome to my door!

whats the crack with this iso business then, just mince the dope and shake it up for 30 seconds, strain out and let evap?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats the crack with this iso business then, just mince the dope and shake it up for 30 seconds, strain out and let evap?


you got it.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2012)

astoundingly simple. whats a good return? should i let it stay liquid or just evap to a tar?


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 25, 2012)

hows the sour cherry Don?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 25, 2012)

yep evaporate all the iso off the oil, shouldnt take too long in a well ventilated spot, have u a spare fan u can blow over it?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 25, 2012)

the better quality the product, the larger the yield. Allow it to congeal.....liquid is not healthy........have fun, but hang on to your hat....and stay out of the boozer-way too much stimulus-and I don't mean the obama kind.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> hows the sour cherry Don?


still only a baby hem! actually i'll have to check and make sure it wasn't one of the males i chucked the other day!?!?! i'm near certain i've one going though!? honestly my memory is getting worse daily.


Lil ganja princess said:


> yep evaporate all the iso off the oil, shouldnt take too long in a well ventilated spot, have u a spare fan u can blow over it?


hiya LGP! long time no see hin. hope your well? imagine little hatty is keeping you guys busy! 

i'll put it on back of my 600's should dry in an hour or 2 lol me? spare fans?!?!!??! hahahah 


curious old fart said:


> the better quality the product, the larger the yield. Allow it to congeal.....liquid is not healthy........have fun, but hang on to your hat....and stay out of the boozer-way too much stimulus-and I don't mean the obama kind.
> 
> 
> cof


oooooh your making just the right noises that make me think this is going to blow my brains out. 


quick query, what would happen if i left the ground up bud in the liquid. would there be any point is is it just a contaminant with no thc by this point? just thinking with a future commercial POV it would add weight but still not be as nasty as some of the shit we get in soap hash.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 25, 2012)

I did proper oil i.e. earwax the other day. It was like the first time I got high. I loves it!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 25, 2012)

A longer soak aquires more of the clorophill(probably mis-spelled) and other by products and should weigh more....use a course, 150 micron or higher filter for added weight.
dry ice hash is the easiest by-product to produce.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2012)

butane oil? man that stuff ruined me! it's all rage in cali these days folks turning their whole crop into erl


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> butane oil? man that stuff ruined me! it's all rage in cali these days folks turning their whole crop into erl


yeah I bought one of those honey bee extractors, easy to use.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> A longer soak aquires more of the clorophill(probably mis-spelled) and other by products and should weigh more....use a course, 150 micron or higher filter for added weight.
> dry ice hash is the easiest by-product to produce.
> 
> 
> cof


thanks for the heads up, i only use the biggest and smallest of my bubble bags so i'll probably just use that i'm guessing if i used the pressing screen it'll just be one big gooey mess. 

I tried the dry ice way just a few weeks back, by far the easiest way of collecting kief but i had bother pressing it into hash. i wrapped the kief in cellophane and then in paper towel, wet the towel slightly til it was damp then ovened it for 5-10 on low heat, expecting it to come out brown and hash like but it just came out compressed kief. maybe i didn't heat it enough idk i much prefer working bubble hash in my hands to make that soft black hash. though it was a LOT less messier.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> yeah I bought one of those honey bee extractors, easy to use.


i had one of the very same, couldn;t fit enough in the damn thing and reloading was a pain in the flat i was in, having to work outdoors with prying eyes by torchlight was not much fun lol.

i got one of these bad boys: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Essential-BHO-Butane-Honey-Oil-Extractor-Custom-Glass-/220810544771#ht_2793wt_1344

meant to treat myself to a titanium nail and erl globe thingy but the cost made me think twice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2012)

QWISO peeps!



Note to DST my entry will be posted the morrow!

no idea the final weight of return but it's some fierce shiz


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2012)

Entries need to be PM's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2012)

i was going to scrape 600 club into it while it was covering the bottom of the pyrex dish but i saw the comp thing too late i'd already scraped it  i have plenty old hash pics i could enter i guess


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 28, 2012)

Well Done Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 30, 2012)

final weight came in at about 4 n a bit grams. so 20ish % percent return. definitely a write the afternon off job though.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 1, 2012)

Ey don man wassup?
How did them og's turn out for ya?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2012)

absolutely lovely fella, the larry leaning was the better, huge top cola smelled like something you should clean floors with!

glad your back in the game fella, heard you had some accident or something. just flicked to your thread, sorry to hear of your losses man. hope the leg improves fast and your bike aint a weck!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> absolutely lovely fella, the larry leaning was the better, huge top cola smelled like something you should clean floors with!
> 
> glad your back in the game fella, heard you had some accident or something. just flicked to your thread, sorry to hear of your losses man. hope the leg improves fast and your bike aint a weck!


The bike is fixable just going to cost a pretty penny. The gas tank got smashed and a couPle minor frame work. 
The leg is getting thier.. Glad the larry og stuff was good man.. If you can toss some pics in my thread.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2012)

yeah man will do i was going to anyway! but hadn't seen you about a while

at least everything's mendable if costly. could have been lot worse worse man.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 1, 2012)

Good Morning Don.

Sunday morning here reading the online paper. 

Hows the sour Cherry?

How your lass?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2012)

Morning, its euro final day, I've done next to nowt. Smoked a few kief bowls and am away to me pals for a ruby Murray few light ales and some cheesy smelly cherry. 

The sour cherry has a long way to go yet before she's going to look much. She may aswell have been 12/12 from pup barring a week or so. I've come to conclusion this method isn't for me. I miss trees. Lol

My lass is in a funny mood today much like me. Not sure why.

Got my brownies scored on Friday after turning up in the worst flood the toons seen in years with flowers and tale out from her fave Japanese place. The roof sun shutters had blown through the windows above the shop!

Suns beaming! alls good.

How's you squire?! Still seeing that hottie?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

update, finally something worth ogling at, well at least i think so...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

bigger ones are 4 weeks tomorrow, can;t wait to have some fucking nice sensi to toke on again.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 3, 2012)

Eyup lad!

Is that the dog with the golf ball nugs? looks sweet mate....... that sativa reminds me of next doors rosemary bush haha dont ask why just been lookin at it while tokin then seen ur pics, how longs that beast been in flower?


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

About 3 years flower I think for that sativa, lmao......

I am guessing the golf balls are the dog too. The 6th pic down def looks a bit hound-ish.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

eazy! the DOG is the back left one in the last pic it's one of the pheno's I'd hoped for though so am well happy. still chasing that purple leaved one though. that was the pinnacle for me.

the sativa was 10 weeks in then 10 days on veg again for space reasons then back to flower a further 4-5 weeks more tbh i'm not counting it'll be done when it's done. though if it's not by august when i leave god knows what i'll do


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

DST said:


> About 3 years flower I think for that sativa, lmao......
> 
> I am guessing the golf balls are the dog too. The 6th pic down def looks a bit hound-ish.


right about the latter and hopefully wrong on the former!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Morning, its euro final day, I've done next to nowt. Smoked a few kief bowls and am away to me pals for a ruby Murray few light ales and some cheesy smelly cherry.
> 
> The sour cherry has a long way to go yet before she's going to look much. She may aswell have been 12/12 from pup barring a week or so. I've come to conclusion this method isn't for me. I miss trees. Lol
> 
> ...


Doing OK. Had a bit of a dried cracked foot. thought I'll put some ointment on it and a band-aid. fuck me when I went to rip the band-aid off took a lot of skin with it and started bleedin like a bastard. So no golf this 4th of july, laid up I am.
Then me lass says since you are laid up i'm off to the beach for a walk. When she got home she had somehow broken her toe, i mean this toe was going sideway and I do like pretty feet, so I grabbed it ans straighten it out I could here the bone pop back into place..LOL.
Now we are both laid up..LOL


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

When you off in August? Looks like it may be a while that yin. Fingers crossed it gets a shuffle on.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> eazy! the DOG is the back left one in the last pic it's one of the pheno's I'd hoped for though so am well happy. still chasing that purple leaved one though. that was the pinnacle for me.
> 
> the sativa was 10 weeks in then 10 days on veg again for space reasons then back to flower a further 4-5 weeks more tbh i'm not counting it'll be done when it's done. though if it's not by august when i leave god knows what i'll do


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Doing OK. Had a bit of a dried cracked foot. thought I'll put some ointment on it and a band-aid. fuck me when I went to rip the band-aid off took a lot of skin with it and started bleedin like a bastard. So no golf this 4th of july, laid up I am.
> Then me lass says since you are laid up i'm off to the beach for a walk. When she got home she had somehow broken her toe, i mean this toe was going sideway and I do like pretty feet, so I grabbed it ans straighten it out I could here the bone pop back into place..LOL.
> Now we are both laid up..LOL


good god man. sounds like my kind of luck. no three legged races near you? 


DST said:


> When you off in August? Looks like it may be a while that yin. Fingers crossed it gets a shuffle on.


15th fella. no worries if it's after, i'd only have to get a sitter which i'm trying to avoid like the plague as he is like the plageue when it comes to plants.


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

we all have em Don....lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

he's not that bad really just won't be told anything which makes me feel anxious when i do ask him to do things for me

he did kill all my clone onlies.....


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

doh.....well we are rectifying that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

Amen bru. thankfully he's got his own grow to worry about now.


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

Well it will only make him better I guess, which can only be good for you.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Amen bru. thankfully he's got his own grow to worry about now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

i arranged another guy to have a looksie if needs be.

off to take a few 4 week in flower cuttings... 

wish me luck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2012)

castrated the few lurking flowers on my dog and plonked the spluff on a branch (sprayed it with water after and turned me fans off this time  )fuck knows if 4 week flowering clones will take but if not i'll have a branch of selfed off one of the pheno's i'm after.

to the bar batman


----------



## heresSMOKEY (Jul 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> So its not my first grow but it is my first from seed ( none of which i have any idea what they are but hey, i got a bag of 50 free seeds from a mate and thougth surely some will come good, he has two amazin looking ladies from the same bag...)
> 
> am using normal compost from BnQ, big pots ( i have no idea how big i just bught them cheap ) a 400W HPS and am going to use bio bizz big bud and overdrive. i presently have them in a room not big enough for them, in which i try to sleep though its light and and theres a strange buzzing noise from somewhere hahaha...
> 
> ...


dude those buds look tasty


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2012)

cheers smokey!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=ekZUcKf5Rls&feature=endscreen


My man Nigel cutting loose on some of the old Guard


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2012)

hain is an imbecile. the commonwealth was put in place to trade, the European Union we were backdoored into. no referendum no vote just right ho we'll all join together for 'trade' reasons. which we already had?!

laws are dictated in brussels for fucks sake?! germany has the most profitable portions of our national services like the post office france dictate to us the tax on agriculture and the donkey in charge, cameron is now saying we should renegotiate our deal with the euro zone and get a better shake for the uk, and THEN we should have a referendum on whether we want in or out. only 10 ish years late old boy.

nowt like sitting on the fence there eh. i wish our parliament had hung. we need a bit of anarchy and chaos to return our land to the proper values it used to have instead of self amending treaties where the top knobs can decide without referendum, only quorum of 3 people to change laws for tens of countries. whole things a farce. 

right blood fully angried up i'm off for a bong


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nowt like sitting on the fence there eh. i wish our parliament had hung. we need a bit of anarchy and chaos to return our land to the proper values it used to have instead of self amending treaties where the top knobs can decide without referendum, only quorum of 3 people to change laws for tens of countries. whole things a farce.
> 
> right blood fully angried up i'm off for a bong


totally agree...but you better make that 2 or 3 bowls to start.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2012)

if only, I've got about a couple of bowls left till i chop in a long 5 weeks. should be some decent enough to buy locally soon hopefully though.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hain is an imbecile. the commonwealth was put in place to trade, the European Union we were backdoored into. no referendum no vote just right ho we'll all join together for 'trade' reasons. which we already had?!
> 
> laws are dictated in brussels for fucks sake?! germany has the most profitable portions of our national services like the post office france dictate to us the tax on agriculture and the donkey in charge, cameron is now saying we should renegotiate our deal with the euro zone and get a better shake for the uk, and THEN we should have a referendum on whether we want in or out. only 10 ish years late old boy.
> 
> ...


Makes NO sense to me why any country would want to be part of the EU. Its hard for to believe that the fine folks in UK put up with it really.
Haven't you all been thru enough.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> eazy! the DOG is the back left one in the last pic it's one of the pheno's I'd hoped for though so am well happy. still chasing that purple leaved one though. that was the pinnacle for me.
> 
> the sativa was 10 weeks in then 10 days on veg again for space reasons then back to flower a further 4-5 weeks more tbh i'm not counting it'll be done when it's done. though if it's not by august when i leave god knows what i'll do


Mornin chief
So whats that with the golf ball size nugs mate? dog looks bangin to some nice frost comin on that fucka..........so like over 15 weeks oready for the sativa? lol has it startin showin any flowers yet? i hope its worth the wait fella, dint you say the last 1 was some KO tackle?

Im off work today but the weathers shockin so im not goin no where gunna get smashed all day an chill lol got all sorts to do but cant be arsed, still soggy in the toon?


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 9, 2012)

Donny lad where ye at.. ???


----------



## gaztoth (Jul 9, 2012)

you have came a long way since 2008 bro!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Makes NO sense to me why any country would want to be part of the EU. Its hard for to believe that the fine folks in UK put up with it really.
> Haven't you all been thru enough.


i find it hard not to get agitated by the whole affair. ukip get a few more votes each year but it's pissing in the wind til the big boys give it up as a bad job. 



PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin chief
> So whats that with the golf ball size nugs mate? dog looks bangin to some nice frost comin on that fucka..........so like over 15 weeks oready for the sativa? lol has it startin showin any flowers yet? i hope its worth the wait fella, dint you say the last 1 was some KO tackle?
> 
> Im off work today but the weathers shockin so im not goin no where gunna get smashed all day an chill lol got all sorts to do but cant be arsed, still soggy in the toon?


you must be confused lad, no golf balls round here yet, squash balls at best but they're shaping up well.

the sativa i dunno man it's just starting to show hairs tbh. it'll be 6 months no doubt. doesn't smell as good as the panama which is a shame. i just hope i get something worth smoking. 

Im at work, at home in the mornings office afternoons. rains just something we get used to up here, at least it's warm rain, only way we know the fuckin seasons changed 


Hemlock said:


> Donny lad where ye at.. ???


dealing with some family shit man. mam might have cancer, find out friday, which is also my best mates stag do! which my other best man has advised he cant stump his half for as he's lost it with his boss and fucked the job off.

my dads basically had a nervous breakdown and i haven't the fucking words to tell him to man up, they've got him on some bullshit general purpose anti depressants, the side affects of which are s bad as the reasons to take the fucking things. reckons he's sleeping 20 mins or so every 2-3 days. 

he's done some pretty out of character shit. violent stuff he normally wouldn't ever dream of, never towards my mother but none the less, it's not right. 

so that's where i've been. drunk, and popping pills to forget myself for a few days. it'll all be fine come friday. if not i'll deal with it then. 


gaztoth said:


> you have came a long way since 2008 bro!


if only i could go back to 1998 and start then.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 10, 2012)

Don said

*dealing with some family shit man. mam might have cancer, find out friday, which is also my best mates stag do! which my other best man has advised he cant stump his half for as he's lost it with his boss and fucked the job off.

my dads basically had a nervous breakdown and i haven't the fucking words to tell him to man up, they've got him on some bullshit general purpose anti depressants, the side affects of which are s bad as the reasons to take the fucking things. reckons he's sleeping 20 mins or so every 2-3 days. 

he's done some pretty out of character shit. violent stuff he normally wouldn't ever dream of, never towards my mother but none the less, it's not right. 

so that's where i've been. drunk, and popping pills to forget myself for a few days. it'll all be fine come friday. if not i'll deal with it then. 




Damn bro, sorry to hear all of that. Praying for your mom and dad. Should you father think about stop taking those pills?
seems as if they are having a neg effect on him. Stay up stay hard, they will be looking to you for guidance. 
Hope all come back good for your mom.
God Bless my friend.
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks man, it'll all come out in the wash. 

no i don't think anyone should be on depression pills, he as i believe others should deal with the prob then they wont need em. although not all things are as black and white in real life. 

looking to me for guidance hahahah i'm drinking with him friday we'll see how it goes.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 10, 2012)

Fuckin ruff that mate. keep ya chin up!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2012)

Don wassup my man from the other side?
Did u get those pics for me?
I still hiding on to some stuff for u bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2012)

nuthin but the rent man! well not really for a few weeks haha figures of speech eh.

searched back through n picked out what i could, i didn;t take pics at chop time of the kush x's for some fucking stupid reason. probably too angried by my open pollenation antics....

so the pics were like this:



sorry for the wait bro and sorry i should have taken better snaps when i took em down. there's gold in the larry dom one for sure, yields like a beast. 

ttfn

Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2012)

somewhere on a mountain in Laos.........



much love budda web!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2012)

can't wait to see those QQ finish up they'll be TREES


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 11, 2012)

Look good don thanks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2012)

wish i had taken a snip off the lemon one. 

and the thanks are to you man!


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2012)

whats growing on the mountain in Laos then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2012)

3 QrazyQquake and a cheesequake x ak48 though they are admittedly in a tent they are still up a mountain in Laos.

i did label them, if you hover the mouse over em


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 11, 2012)

I still have a bunch more don us the other stuff u are scared of lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2012)

I aint scurred of nuthin WBW!! C99 i just don't enjoy the high of, annoying really as i'm sitting with a few ounce just next to me.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 11, 2012)

Lmao that was a good one I was just waiting go your reply lol. I got some purple urkle x viantnamese blAck heavy sativa quick flower I believe.. Some other stuff too.. I'll shot u a list when I sort it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2012)

in contrast to how wet grey and miserable it is in the toon at the moment i present this. 
[video=youtube_share;kHrhCYlLAMs]http://youtu.be/kHrhCYlLAMs[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao that was a good one I was just waiting go your reply lol. I got some purple urkle x viantnamese blAck heavy sativa quick flower I believe.. Some other stuff too.. I'll shot u a list when I sort it


fuck yeah that sativa swap we were talking is still right on the cards man, i have some looooong flower Loas sativa pips lmfao. Columbian black, the 6 month flowering panama red x psycho killer.

i need a warehouse not a fucking bedroom. i'm sick of half measures.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2012)

hover smover why bover, lol......

they look good lad. Hope he likes them.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> 3 QrazyQquake and a cheesequake x ak48 though they are admittedly in a tent they are still up a mountain in Laos.
> 
> i did label them, if you hover the mouse over em


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 11, 2012)

Cool tune Don I like it!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck yeah that sativa swap we were talking is still right on the cards man, i have some looooong flower Loas sativa pips lmfao. Columbian black, the 6 month flowering panama red x psycho killer.
> 
> i need a warehouse not a fucking bedroom. i'm sick of half measures.


It great to have a shop. I'm so glad I gotta it outta the house..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2012)

especially in your state, fuck man hearing about headsup made me think christ your states 100% not fuckin legal  big kahunas you got there hem lad.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> especially in your state, fuck man hearing about headsup made me think christ your states 100% not fuckin legal  big kahunas you got there hem lad.


Here in my state, over 20 grams is a felony. 
You know its all about keeping your mouth shut and following the rules. No trash, no one comes into the shop. Pull ya car in the shop. don't hang around do you stuff and get outta there. No night time business, either I do it between 8am to 5 PM or I don't do it.

Any news on you mom Bro?

diggin tim delux


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 13, 2012)

Hows it hangin donny boy? hope alls well your end fella!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2012)

she's come back all clear!!!!!! fuckin buzzin lads honest. still feel a bit sick with the nervs but am over the moon. cheers for the msgs and concern peeps!

friday quick uploaded Pr0n?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Here in my state, over 20 grams is a felony.
> You know its all about keeping your mouth shut and following the rules. No trash, no one comes into the shop. Pull ya car in the shop. don't hang around do you stuff and get outta there. No night time business, either I do it between 8am to 5 PM or I don't do it.
> 
> Any news on you mom Bro?
> ...


treat it like business and it will stay in line like business eh


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 13, 2012)

That's great new about your mom....and your garden looks pretty good. Are you watering your plants with your drool?


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2012)

thanks cof! it's a weight off my mind i can tell ya! garden's getting there, just starting to feel like i'm back in the swing then i'll have to down tools again ish in august... 

no way the sativa's going to be done by then lol


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2012)

Great news lad, enjoy the night out even more now!!!! or is that the whole weekend of drinking.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 13, 2012)

The news an plants are fan-fuckin-tastic fella!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2012)

sweet baby jesus I'm in a bad way. i want me mam to come round, hug me and tell me it's going to be ok. 

stag do was epic. ball and chain was well received til we told him the only key was with his fiance in magaluf on the hen do  all went well till the groom was arseholed and then it was a chore. he was fall down drunk anyway but it definitely didn't help. 

his brothers turned up and said right were ringing him a stripper she'll be here in half hour. seriously this girl took liberties, belted him a good few times across the arse and back, did the strip then licked the neck of a bottle of becks and shoved it up his bum. he was fucking shell shocked. we all were. he had to ring his father in law to be in the morning to ask if it was still ok to marry his daughter! 

we were refused into several bars till one of the party went ahead and asked two doormen if we could take him in their gaff, they said aye as long as he's ok and you take care of him. we got him in, he spilled a full pint down a lass at the bar and we got chucked out.

6 of us had to carry him and the bloody ball n chain across the main road outside central station with him and his pants down round his ankles to get him in a taxi. the drivers were not having any of it. 

had to cut him out the shackles to stop him destroying the lads house.

been on the drink the rest of the weekend had a less than 6 hours kip all weekend. i'm a wreck as are most of the others, the stag has a couple of cracked ribs from falling down.

i am adding jager bombs to the list f things i will never drink again


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Jul 15, 2012)

You need more air flow. Stems cant become strong without the back and forth motion from the wind, or a fan. If you dont have one, get a big one. If you have one, get another


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 15, 2012)

that's all you need. a noob who reads two sentences and thinks he's an expert. did you ever want to say...read the whole thread before you comment on something three years old.

glad you survived
...and this too shall pass


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2012)

Maybe time for a new thread eh...

Any way you can make it pass faster cof?!


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2012)

Funny that the standing joke gets taken seriously, fucking noobs lmao


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Any way you can make it pass faster cof?!


many bowls help....it might not be any faster, but you'll feel better.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2012)

Can't smoke with a hangover. Makes me feel horrendous. More so. And I wouldn't want to throw up my Chinese!


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2012)

Chinese on a hangover, just the thought make me want to hurl, lol.....Sounds like a Champion time geez, lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2012)

I still hurt. Hardly slept, there's been a bloody pork chopper in the sky round the estate for the last 3 hours. That and my body clock now thinks its nocturnal.

Thank god my lass is back soon & I'm not at work today.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet baby jesus I'm in a bad way. i want me mam to come round, hug me and tell me it's going to be ok.
> 
> stag do was epic. ball and chain was well received til we told him the only key was with his fiance in magaluf on the hen do  all went well till the groom was arseholed and then it was a chore. he was fall down drunk anyway but it definitely didn't help.
> 
> ...






LMFAO....Oh Donny, nights in the toon! Get well lad. 
Glad to hear bout ya mom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 16, 2012)

*I'm not at work today. 



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2012)

i'm nearly back to fll strength double bacon and eggs is a great healer. the stag is going to take a while longer methinks.

thanks man


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 16, 2012)

Sounds like a belter lad......bet ya feel like yas had a few belts aswell lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2012)

3days on it grabbing the odd twitchy moment of shut eye on sofas. my backs knacking. turning 30 in a fortnight id say im gettin too old for this


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 16, 2012)

Aye only just tho old boy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2012)

less of the old, son!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 16, 2012)

its wen ya bladder stops working i will worry chaps,
age can take my hair,teeth ,tight skin and my pride over the future years but a mans gotta b able 2 b in control his toilet time haha


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 3days on it grabbing the odd twitchy moment of shut eye on sofas. my backs knacking. turning 30 in a fortnight id say im gettin too old for this


or your gettin damn close..LOL.....OK got a question for ya Don. if my man doesn't make the cut at the British Sr Open at Turnberry, Scotland how far to you?cheap plane ride???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2012)

An hour on a train bro!


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't be so English Don, lol....The Open is in Inverness, the North of Scotland. And it probably takes about an hour to two hours to get to Edinburgh from there, then you got to get to Newcastle. I would say more like 3 hours....There is an airport in Inverness but I doubt there is a direct flight to Newcastle....just saying like.


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2012)

FYI: 3 hours 29 minutes from Edinburgh to Inverness.....by train.

I just noticed, Turnbery...oops, my bad, lol.

There's only one Open and it's Scottish I tell ya!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2012)

gotta be about half hour from turnberry to glasgow and then another hour and a bit to toon. though you could drive it faster across country it's practically straight across the country. now that's English lmao just follow the big wall hem


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2012)

i still feel rough today.  i've done wrong to my body and mind


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i still feel rough today.  i've done wrong to my body and mind



Right then time to stop for a bit and get it well!!!

Stay straight!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2012)

on it hahah no, no i'm not. I'm finishing my work and going to lay in my garden eating freeze pops and smoking.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 17, 2012)

your body is saying it's had enough alcohol.....I know every major foolish decision I ever made was fueled by it. Smoking is so much easier on the body and mind. Enjoy the fruits of your garden.

this 'security' bullshit is for the birds. Some of it is damn near impossible to read. it sure has cut down the number of post.



cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2012)

i got home and the sun had gone in so no garden 

i'm kind of giving everything a miss at the moment. i gave up the cigs as well. so far so good haven't slept right for a while, like 6 days but i'm getting there, the habits broken, not irritable by stupid stuff but i know if i roll a joint though i'll cave. so i'm off to hit the bong and pot up some funky little numbers.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 17, 2012)

I didn't realize that you had given up tobacco too....your body is going thru nicotine withdrawal and will settle down shortly....the cravings last for years. I agree with you about the bong, pipes works well also....and are easier to travel with.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2012)

yeah i nearly got a pack yesterday morning but thought after the crap sleep for days i may aswell stick with it. i've been quitting some bad habits of late, quit sleeping tablets and now cigs. slept like a baby last night. might actually be time to delete my dealers number and unroll my banknotes  maybe...

well sick of this half sunny, half rainy, humid business. it's approaching mould watch time and i don't need the humidity.


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2012)

Delete number toute suite.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2012)

oh you merry quipper. i hear you it's doing me no favours. mans got to ave a vice though.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh you merry quipper. i hear you it's doing me no favours. mans got to ave a vice though.


how about a good appetite for a vice....or a fondness for chocolates....some are easier on you than others.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2012)

i am a creature of habit cof and i already am a fat bastard. 

live fast, die young and leave a good looking corpse. that said i'll probably die of a heart attack on the shitter too. enough maudlin shit anyway. 

you'll all just have to imagine pics of my plants as the camera is still at the other best man's house.


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2012)

like I thought that would happen, lol. What to do is not delete it, just not bother calling him and hopefully by the time you do want to call him he'll have changed his number, as these types of dealers do.....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh you merry quipper. i hear you it's doing me no favours. mans got to ave a vice though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2012)

hahahha yeah right he round robin texts his new number when he changes man.


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2012)

never ending battle with you....change your number then, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2012)

i will fight to my very last hahah i'm getting the message.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2012)

and now for something completely different.



tommies and chillies


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice toms, they indoor? lol.

I got a whole side of greenhouse full of toms this year (2 plants, cuttings kept from last year). These things are taking over.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey brus ... watsup....
Sorry to intrude.. but boy i think i got myself in a mite battle... 
Guess im not cut out for this stuff...hehe...

ps.. stay away from the buddha tahoes... there not that great so far...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2012)

DST said:


> Nice toms, they indoor? lol.
> 
> I got a whole side of greenhouse full of toms this year (2 plants, cuttings kept from last year). These things are taking over.


hahah yeah they are indoor, nice guess lol. the weathers so up and down though i might have to finish them up in the tent ffs though they are tall as the damn tent at the moment. i have half a dozen plants in the mini conservatory come greenhouse deal at the back of our place. the grass is almost as tall as them i cant get a break in the fucking weather long enough for it to dry out and get cut. i think i've seen a lost pygmy tribesman a few times. 


323cheezy said:


> Hey brus ... watsup....
> Sorry to intrude.. but boy i think i got myself in a mite battle...
> Guess im not cut out for this stuff...hehe...
> 
> ps.. stay away from the buddha tahoes... there not that great so far...


what up cheeze man. 

intrude whenever you like fella. mites suck man get a hot shot strip and take the fight to those little swines. 

man from the breeder pic the buddha tahoe looked the ish. never know they might finish up strong. here's hoping!


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 19, 2012)

Ill try it out.. might not be mites after all.. but its something...
Yeah when i saw the pic i had to grow it.. I got my finger croosed...
Stay up don don..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2012)

the fairy came to tea! tho i think some of the presents have had a rough time, 

the dog especially   i'm going to nurse it to it's last breath, i've had clones look worse than this and pull through. funnily enough the bottom left one in the pic above i had actually thrown in the bin till i realised it had rooted!? there was mould growing round the pistils at the top  

JTR dom psycho killer. not lemon pledge pheno, this looks pretty much all JTR to me, Fred?

2 toke killer VV

Sour cherry V smells like shit, no really like actual shit!?!? 




Group shot : left is the DOG middle the ace of spades and right the amethyst.

amethyst is looking like it'll be at least a week behind the others/


fucksake that was harder than it needed to be. sorry for the yellow i was using a diff camera to usual settings aren't the same. should have my normal one back next week. 

anyway. have a great weekend all.


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2012)

Clones not looking happy but the rest is yumster


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2012)

seems to be my luck of late my clone game went to shit during my break. they'll be reet in a week or so


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah my cloning games gone to shit since the move lmao


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2012)

Clones not looking great at all are they lad....a week in the fairy mail is a long time though, poor things. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2012)

ach man i've seen worse pull through thought the dogs inner most leaves had turned a funny colour when i unpacked. it'll be reet am sure. if not i'll pop more, i spluffed a branch and it looks to have taken real good, i'll just have to mind on and let it go over 9 weeks a bit. scary dog past 9 weeks


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2012)

Scary for some lol needed for others


----------



## rasclot (Jul 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the fairy came to tea! tho i think some of the presents have had a rough time,
> View attachment 2261992
> the dog especially   i'm going to nurse it to it's last breath, i've had clones look worse than this and pull through. funnily enough the bottom left one in the pic above i had actually thrown in the bin till i realised it had rooted!? there was mould growing round the pistils at the top
> View attachment 2261993
> ...


Lookin good in there mate hope all is well mate is that the original dog? Uhad before?Ras


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2012)

Don, whats the jtr pheno smell like cuz the jtr i had was intensely lemony with haze undertones


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2012)

rasclot said:


> Lookin good in there mate hope all is well mate is that the original dog? Uhad before?Ras


alreet Rasc lad, it's not the same plant but is the same pheno from the same batch of seeds, so near enough lol. i've spluffed the plant with it's own spluff for more of the same but it'll be a while till i can run them. 

my pal who got pinched ages back has run some of the pips off the other fatter/purple leaved one through someone he sold it to and says he has the same pheno out of the pips so i've asked for a snip just to see. he said the guy desn't smoke so the end product isn't as good as the original, fingers crossed with a little tlc it'll be a winner...

the clone that just landed looks a bit worse each day  well gutted.


mr west said:


> Don, whats the jtr pheno smell like cuz the jtr i had was intensely lemony with haze undertones


just went and did a scratch and sniff. it's lemon but not lemon pledge pheno, bit more of a spicey smell, less sweet. it's classic haze bud structure with long pistils. 

should get my camera back wednesday hopefully, do a proper friday update this week.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 22, 2012)

flowering plants are lookin nice donny. =) nice variety goin ehh? the JTR dom. strain looks nice. =) lots of frost. good luck with the lil clones mannn


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2012)

yeah it needs thew psychosis kick to it to get the lemon pledge effect lol. Ill get back the lp pheno cut and wang it up to ya, Ive put my order in with my mate but gotta wait for the plant to grow something to cut off lol. The stone off the jtr is propper heavey, make u sleepy now with chronic muchies.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> flowering plants are lookin nice donny. =) nice variety goin ehh? the JTR dom. strain looks nice. =) lots of frost. good luck with the lil clones mannn


tis the spice of life eh man. think the DOG snip is done for  


mr west said:


> yeah it needs thew psychosis kick to it to get the lemon pledge effect lol. Ill get back the lp pheno cut and wang it up to ya, Ive put my order in with my mate but gotta wait for the plant to grow something to cut off lol. The stone off the jtr is propper heavey, make u sleepy now with chronic muchies.


hahah i know the feeling, i'm waiting for the older snips to kick up a gear. i potted them on a while back so hoping they'll take off pretty soon. nice one on the LP fella. i'm just looking forward to having my own smoke again, unseeded this time  

in other news, i'm officially tea total


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2012)

The fairy'll send another with the livers, nae worries lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2012)

She's a star that fairy


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 25, 2012)

very nice of the fairy ehh? =) fairies are always nice. =) my BlueBerry has been outside for a week or so now. the newest leaves on the top are coming thru Blue! =D not purple but blue.. a nice shade of baby blue. =) pretty cool looking actually. hopin its a female.. if not. ima make sum blueberry crosses.. probly cross it to my white widow. =) might need sum testers if thats the case....


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 29, 2012)

SUp lads, Scotland is very nice, yes the weather to. having a great stay the owner of the hotel has taken me under his wing and I've landed on my feet as they say. Well off to turnberry to watch the golf. Catch up with yas when i get home.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> very nice of the fairy ehh? =) fairies are always nice. =) my BlueBerry has been outside for a week or so now. the newest leaves on the top are coming thru Blue! =D not purple but blue.. a nice shade of baby blue. =) pretty cool looking actually. hopin its a female.. if not. ima make sum blueberry crosses.. probly cross it to my white widow. =) might need sum testers if thats the case....


hey chris, yeah the fairy is a trooper, believe! 

fingers crossed you get a lady man. I've got a blue widow seed came as a freebie a while back but never got round to it. should be fruity with a wallop fella, go for it.



Hemlock said:


> SUp lads, Scotland is very nice, yes the weather to. having a great stay the owner of the hotel has taken me under his wing and I've landed on my feet as they say. Well off to turnberry to watch the golf. Catch up with yas when i get home.


hi hem. aye it's bonnie scotland eh. though i imagine you've spent most ya time trying to understand the locals  how'd the golfing go? were you playing?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2012)

right update time, sorry i've been awol for a bit lads. nothin but drama and headaches. mostly my own doing, nee surprises there eh.

first up mouldy bud  sour cherry and 2 toke

TGA ace of spades

Ace of spades macro

WOOOOOF these dog nugs could put a window through.

Dog macro

Amethyst bud one side

amethyst bud t'other side

Psycho Killer( JTR DOM )

PK macro hazy bud structure for sure

Remains of the 2 toke 

the Sativa might be done by xmas. maybe.


the veg patch

tommies, tiny ones have gone red the bigguns are just turning.

probably should have topped them before they hit the roof


Chilli's


thanks for watching peeps


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2012)

Bangging update donny lad speciel ganja there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2012)

cheers fella, cant wait to inhale a bit. been yonks since i've had a decent toke.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 30, 2012)

Thar she blows! Fook man, that thing IS massive... at least you can expect a yield outta her I reckon. What strain is that again?


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2012)

Lowtollerance and jack the ripper, hahaha whitey city lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Thar she blows! Fook man, that thing IS massive... at least you can expect a yield outta her I reckon. What strain is that again?


which one? the sativa is unknown landrace from Laos. i reckon out the others it'll be a toss up between the dog and the amethyst bud though that looks like a 10 weeker if not more. 


mr west said:


> Lowtollerance and jack the ripper, hahaha whitey city lol


i'm in training for November westy mate  off the sauce and back on the green hard. missus is adjusting to the old lethargic don she first met. not sure it's a good or bad thing...

reminds me i need to order some visine


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2012)

Eyedew fae boots works a treat. Pass the biscuits


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2012)

Hobknobs or pink wafers, Party at my hoose!


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2012)

Remind me, Don did you do the DOG you are running this time from seed?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2012)

i did yeah, from the original lot the fairy dropped off. its the skinnier pheno. 

i took some snaps in lights off to give a better idea of the frost.


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2012)

I love pink wafers man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2012)

annoyingly half of them have been corrupted. i need a new camera badly. 

DOG


Ace of Spades



PK x Livers aka 2toke killer, this thing is bursting to be in flower, pistils all over the things


the clones 


top left is K2 ( still not sure what it is!? )
top right is a dead dog 
bottom right EXO 
bottom left amethyst bud, not showing much sign of growing but not dying either!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2012)

mr west said:


> I love pink wafers man


ditto mate, not much of a dipper though.


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2012)

Nah fill ya face with wafers and then wet it with tea after lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2012)

hahah ne carb diet i could probably have 3 or 4 and count it as lunch  hahaa


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2012)

Livers is ready for fairy, just waiting on dead dug replacement, lol. 

k2 is the male kush I used to do a couple of crosses. hopefully you can get that going, it's a stinker.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2012)

ah yes, the offensive one! it's doing alright man, new shoots aplenty. i'm going to do a reveg of the dog above as the snips failed  i'll put ol' stinker through it, iffin that's ok with you dogfather


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2012)

fill yer boots lad, but bare in mind I also put it to momma dog and will continue working on the dog bx1. Might be a nice cross with 2toke though?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2012)

mind meltingly good i would think , i'm also thinking the relative of the 2 toke, the lemon pledge! we could call it two dogs remember that stuff?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2012)

Fucking love biscuits I do. Bit of crumpet too.lol How shit is the olympics. Should be real sports. ie shot of whisky every minute for 20mins then a bucket of DOG and see who can take their socks off while standing. Naw u get equstrian.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2012)

hahaha crumpet eh lashed in butter for easy errr consumption....

gone are my days of shotting things like that, last time i tried the century, hundred shots of beer one every minute i think i got to about 2/3 of the way. you think it'll be a doddle then all of a sudden BOOOM. shit in my youth we used to do it with a bucket of whiskey and coke doing buckets in between. come to think of it billy your father wasn't in newcastle about 1982 was he?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 31, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> annoyingly half of them have been corrupted. i need a new camera badly.
> 
> DOG
> View attachment 2275943
> ...


Propa marvelous them lad!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2012)

cheers man,

i've had another mould watch evening, found a little on the ace of spades but nothing too much to worry about. the remains of the 2 toke i chopped rather than lose to it. i've put an extra 6" fan in there. the dog is still fine and the psycho killer.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 31, 2012)

Mold sucks arse mate had on 1 of my BC's... keep ya eyes peeled lol an good luck!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2012)

Sell it to that guy that owes u candy. That will teach him. Spore in the lungs, fair punishment


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

haha bit harsh that like bill, besides he's coughed up half already.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

Exactly....he would cough up more if he smoke that.lol Hows that for 8.37 in the morning


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

with a stoneover!? silly 'the razor' billy


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

Think Im going to get baked all day. Got a jar full of psyco. Had a can of John Smiths yesterday and was able to resist getting spangeled.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Think Im going to get baked all day. Got a jar full of psyco. Had a can of John Smiths yesterday and was able to resist getting spangeled.


I'm still sober too, its a weird feeling. I've already lost near a 1/4 stone in a week. Bored out my mind tho. Smoking myself daft is boring me too. I need a new hobby. My pals trying to make me go fencing if all things!? Might give it a bash for the japes.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

What building fences??? (razor strikes again) What u need is a holiday. Jump up for the weekend, bring the Mrs. Got a lovley big empty flat you can stay in. Pool table in the back room and did I mention Ive got a big jar of psyco


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

Haha I'm probably more use with a sword than a hammer n nails.

Im away to Florida in a fortnight fella all funds are tied up till I crop top  besides me an you together would be recipe for disaster. I've only just got in the good books with her indoors...


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

Aye I reckon all the ingredients are there for disaster. Disaster A la Carte


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

that's the thing, it'd start out fine n dandy smoking away happily then a bottle of livet would appear then it's a slippery slope to a few g's of expensive and a write off weekend. 

Michelin star disaster.

sounds like a plan hahaha seeds planted now.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

Magic marker taste running down the back of my throat, complemented with a sharp neat whisky and a few deep inhales of a packed doobie. I reckon Ive got a problem


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

if your eating magic markers i'd say so lad hahahahah


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2012)

Let me just say for the record that SSB is the MAN. Thanks for all your kindness my friend. Hope I can return the favor one day!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

If I can get into America I will take you up on that offer. Cheers. Mmmmmmmmmm magic markers


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 1, 2012)

That dog looks great Donny. looks like its gettin a lil shade of purple to it ehh? niice! the Ace Of Spades looks frosty as hell too! keep it up man!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2012)

Deffo a tinge at the bud tips yeah! I'm just flushing with ripen this week, though I think the PK and amethyst will still be another week past 9. Deadlines approaching  may have to come down anyways...


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Deffo a tinge at the bud tips yeah! I'm just flushing with ripen this week, though I think the PK and amethyst will still be another week past 9. Deadlines approaching  may have to come down anyways...


yeaa i can see it. =) thats awesome. love plants that have those light tints of purple at the end of flwoering. the Blue Dream cut i have does that as well. turns more of a blue tho rather than purple.

startin 3 CCM (Chocolate Chunky Munkys) which is Chocolate Chunk x Gorilla Grape.. i kno the chocolate chunk has deep chunk in it.. and it frosts up real nice. and ive grown the gorilla grape.. which is.... grape ape x double purple doja i believe?? sumthing like that..? but that strain packs on frost as well. and has a nice sweet taste. jsut not much of a yielder. just in case u wanted a lil info on it.. just in case youy tell the fairy u want a few. lol. check out wat the Chocolate Chunky Munky looks like. from the Frost Brothers... aka Dizzle Frost and BBYY. =)



has a nice shade of color to it. with quite a bit of frost too. =) all 3 seeds have germed. 1 cracked in 12 hours... and 12 hours later had a 1/2 inch taproot.. crazyyy. lol. and the top part of the seed/seedling... coming out of the seed, where the cotyl's will be poppin out soon. is purple already. lol. 2/3 of the seeds show it. kinda coooooool looking. =) 

heyy u ever heard from Stoney Luv?? havent heard from him in a longgggggggggggggggg timeeeeeeee.

and that sucks u may have to harvest a week or so early... but im sure it will still be pretty potent. =D they all look great tho man. keep up the great work!! hows the Breeders Boutique doin mann? making any money from doin that?? if soo.. how much roughly if u dont mind me asking?? im just curious to see if breeding/selling seeds i worth the hard work/selection process/testing/growing seeded bud/etc?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 2, 2012)

I heard Don is lighting joints and wiping his arse with score notes. Just saying what i heard.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2012)

it's the big red one's man. ye've nee class bill haahahahah


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> hows the Breeders Boutique doin mann? making any money from doin that?? if soo.. how much roughly if u dont mind me asking?? im just curious to see if breeding/selling seeds i worth the hard work/selection process/testing/growing seeded bud/etc?


If you are looking to make money quick then NO, it's not worth it. If you love growing and don't mind loosing money for a couple of years and in the long run if you can get over the haters, the government, and the large seed companies who put crap out on the market then perhaps, just perhaps, you could go and buy yourself a Cheeseburger! (but only a single cheeseburger, not a double!)


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's the big red one's man. ye've nee class bill haahahahah


Aint seen one of them for a bit....u got them all in your matress. Mmmmmm.....cheeseburgers. would b a good name for a strain


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2012)

haha, it would def catch peoples attention!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 3, 2012)

DST said:


> If you are looking to make money quick then NO, it's not worth it. If you love growing and don't mind loosing money for a couple of years and in the long run if you can get over the haters, the government, and the large seed companies who put crap out on the market then perhaps, just perhaps, you could go and buy yourself a Cheeseburger! (but only a single cheeseburger, not a double!)


ahhhh i see i seeeeee. yeaa i do love growing. and wouldnt mind dishin out sum money to spread genetics i made/helped create. =) and would LOVE to if i had more space. but some day i'd like to setup shop. =) and save up! and with the way prices keep goin up.... by the time i setup shop and actually make money.. i'll be lucky if i can get a 1/2 burger... =(


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 4, 2012)

Good Morning Don,

How things lad? Gettin ready to head out on your trip? Could you email your itinerary?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa i can see it. =) thats awesome. love plants that have those light tints of purple at the end of flwoering. the Blue Dream cut i have does that as well. turns more of a blue tho rather than purple.
> 
> startin 3 CCM (Chocolate Chunky Munkys) which is Chocolate Chunk x Gorilla Grape.. i kno the chocolate chunk has deep chunk in it.. and it frosts up real nice. and ive grown the gorilla grape.. which is.... grape ape x double purple doja i believe?? sumthing like that..? but that strain packs on frost as well. and has a nice sweet taste. jsut not much of a yielder. just in case u wanted a lil info on it.. just in case youy tell the fairy u want a few. lol. check out wat the Chocolate Chunky Munky looks like. from the Frost Brothers... aka Dizzle Frost and BBYY. =)
> 
> ...


hey chris, I'd say it was deffo worth the effort, though i don't see it as work when you enjoy doing it. the satisfaction of knowing you created something awesome is reward enough to me. the money from it is a nice bonus though! as i'm sure you'll know money needs plowing back in in the early days. 

the CCM's look nice man. bet it hashes up a treat too. 

EDIT: i think Dr amber trichs is in contact with stoney luv bro!


Hemlock said:


> Good Morning Don,
> 
> How things lad? Gettin ready to head out on your trip? Could you email your itinerary?


afternoon lad, 

things are stressful at the moment. i'm up to my ears trying to do a million things this week. I haven't really got any itinerary man. when i have though I'll be in touch!!!




had a close shave this weekend. left my rucksack on a train to manchester with a jar of ganj in it. house keys, ipod, overnight clothes, letters with my address on the ish. fuckin shitting myself for a few hours. phoned the next station, they got on had a look n said there were 3 bags similar so they fucking left them on the train! 


the bloke in lost property said unless there's medication in the bag you need we can't even contact the train. luckily i had my sleepers in the bag. so the conductor just chucked the bag back on a train back to toon later that night. everything still in it undisturbed. 


really thought i was going to get collared.


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2012)

lol that was a close one donny mate, glad the fairy looked after ur stash for ya lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2012)

your not kidding. it wasn't ounces of green but it could have been a street caution and fine, mark on the record. which so far i've managed to keep in tact! 

worse bit is i wasn't even stoned at the time!


----------



## ghb (Aug 6, 2012)

close shave don,you'll probably find like me, you tend to do the dumb stuff when you AREN'T stoned.

still can't believe you have gotten to be such a big boy without having a brush with the law, you must have been very well behaved as a Yin.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2012)

hahahah i've had several brushes with them as a youngun, thankfully they get wiped at 18. i've behaved myself since. well that and not been caught 

this has to be my luckiest close shave to date though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

*

Ace of spades


Psycho Killer, JTR Dom

DOG Kush


Soma Amethyst
​




*


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

That'll get ya a couple of cocktails on the hols lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

hahahah if it's dry and out the door by then it will. i go a week yesterday. it'll be dry but it'll be a cure your own job


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

Be sellable by sunday


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

will still be alive on Sunday, lmfao......


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

5 day dry is fine for the masses.lol


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

correction: "the uneducated masses".


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

i knew i was cutting it fine, the primo buds will probably have to be cut down in size in a day or two, the medium size will be dry by friday. if needs be i'll box them up in airtight containers with a load of rice, though i have someone coming in to water i don't really fancy letting him be in charge of burping the jars if you get my drift


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

If everyone was a weed sensi like us there wouldnt b so much shite kicking about


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i knew i was cutting it fine, the primo buds will probably have to be cut down in size in a day or two, the medium size will be dry by friday. if needs be i'll box them up in airtight containers with a load of rice, though i have someone coming in to water i don't really fancy letting him be in charge of burping the jars if you get my drift


Hahaha....get it sold. Much u reckon ull have?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

haven't a fuckin scooby man, i never try and count it up but i reckon 9-12 maybe a bit more. those dog colas are probably between a q and a half a pop. same with the amethyst. got a few trays of medium buds and a couple of popcorns


----------



## ghb (Aug 8, 2012)

how do you keep the dog so stout man?, mines leggier than a swedish model.

i agree with billy, 5 days and bag it, it helps the stench when it's still fresh. you don't wanna be on to the mother whilst away " mum can you western union me 200 quid please, i love you"


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

i think he falls on them in a drunken manner!!!


ghb said:


> how do you keep the dog so stout man?, mines leggier than a swedish model.
> 
> i agree with billy, 5 days and bag it, it helps the stench when it's still fresh. you don't wanna be on to the mother whilst away " mum can you western union me 200 quid please, i love you"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2012)

Haha HST ftw... 

Nah this time its two things, nutes were still present in the coco which stunted them all, check the star shape structure to them all, that and this pheno has ways been short ish.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2012)

your last dog pheno was relatively short as well if memoery serves me. The lot I have on the go just now have not stretched a great deal in flower. PErhaps that has something to the outdoor veg in them?


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2012)

mine stretch in veg mate, i have just put 3 under a 600 and they soon stopped, i reckon it just requires a lot of light or something along those lines.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

There is a stretchy pheno and a fat waxy bitch, thats my keeper. Anyway which one of you bastards has robbed all my bud thats dryin. Im sure there was double that a couple of days ago. lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2012)

too true, i hate it when you pack the lines full then two days later there is a 6 inch gap between all of the buds that where overlapping each other.

the weed gods giveth the weed gods taketh away.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2012)

Phenotypes = genotype + environment.

It's normally the Rizla and bong gods that take my weed away!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2012)

same bastards been in and had at least half my buds away too  be lucky if there's a 9. i'm not fussed tho it's all a bonus this round whatever i can pull. moneys not earmarked for owt, well except my season ticket hahah


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

Fuck Im late for the opticians be back soon


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2012)

you left it a bit late don, do you not get a discount for getting your season ticket early?, i bet the price has gone up considerably from two years ago .

i went to my first game of the pre season last night, was fucking epic.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2012)

i go halfers on a ticket with my uncle, he cant get to early KO's so i do them and he does late and we split the big games. he's on the price fix for 3 years so it's not too bad £568 or something on DD.

I'm absolutely devvas, i'm in florida for the first game and next couple of the season. i will be that geordie stood alone shouting at the telly in a bar on foreign shores....


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2012)

My first season ticket for the Pars was £10 for the year, lol, and that included Cup games as well (well, there was normally 2 cup games per season!)


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2012)

now you are sounding old, then again i hear the rangers season tickets are going cheap again.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2012)

I am still trying to get my head round the whole Rangers thing, crazy stuff there.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

Last year a ticket in Bar72(Ibrox posh bit where u can get bevied) was 1800 squid, now u can pick them up for 800. For some reason they dont let u drink while the games on. I was there last year and this older guy wae the pinstriped suit and braces shouted "can we get tea for the boys" (during half time). This women came round with teapots full of Glayva. Wrecked. lol Fucking opticians was a waste of time..... cany get my specs till next tue. Ive stood 20m away from a car reg and can read it so I think I'll be fine


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2012)

maybe if you layed off the dog and glayva cocktails lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

To be honest GHB Im a total pussy when it comes to smoking. DOG = SLEEP


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2012)

more of a grower than a smoker eh?, i wish that was the case with me, i still run out these days. dog is always the first to go too, i smoke it for breakfast.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

Its all about the money for me m8, although I always sample just to make sure it works. I like the SLH tho. Happy stone


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2012)

funny you should mention that because the cut i had of slh was pretty much 3 strains in one.

you cut it at 60-65 days and it is like sherbet lemon candies, very very trippy head buzz
you cut it at 65-70 days and it was like lemon pledge (very chemical cleaner smell) and it made you almost psychotic when you smoked it
when left for 11 weeks it tasted like black pepper and stainless steel and would literaly put you to sleep right there and then. ( i miss my slh cut )


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

Sounds like the same cut.....mine was from las fingerez. Good yielder too. I nearly scrapped it. Had to reveg which took months


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2012)

ah the good ol' reveg what a cunt. i had some super silver in a mates shed that flowered for 3 weeks then revegged, 12 weeks later i went to "cut them down" needless to say i trimmed the main cola then left the rest to him, i won't be expecting much from that garden lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2012)

i liked that cut but it wasn't a patch on the psycho killer, lemon pledge pheno. my all time favourite lemon weed. Las cut was canny tho


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

hahaha......If only I knew where to hire an Asain gardener. lol Aye reveging is a cunt


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2012)

does anybody have a cut of that PK lpp any more or did you just flower a seed out? i must say the lemon weeds all have great bag appeal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2012)

westy's pal has it going and i have a pack of seeds of the pledge. think we're just waiting on it vegging. though that was a while back, Fred?


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2012)

we definately need more lemon pledge 

[video=youtube;uklF7VtqJq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uklF7VtqJq8[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2012)

hahah we always make that joke whenever it's mentioned. i'll be popping those pips when i get back in a couple of weeks


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2012)

have a nice time, you doing the tourist thing, maybe a bit of golf for freds sake?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2012)

oh aye all the parks, disneyland, epcott n the like. no golf mind, i'm useless!


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2012)

i'm jealous, nothing like being a proper tourist, and florida is the ultimate place for that. nothing beats seeing kids waiting for thier dads queing on a roller coaster, priceless.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2012)

aye i'm looking forward to it, tho i am going with my lasses family so i'll probably go nuts. no smoke for a fortnight though i'm going to hook up with our man in FL Hemlock! he'll no doubt smoke me under the table lol and i'm booking up for some big game fishing so should be a great time. 

i need a holiday, i've had a real shitty run for the last few months, been one thing after another.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i'm looking forward to it, tho i am going with my lasses family so i'll probably go nuts. no smoke for a fortnight though i'm going to hook up with our man in FL Hemlock! he'll no doubt smoke me under the table lol and i'm booking up for some big game fishing so should be a great time.
> 
> i need a holiday, i've had a real shitty run for the last few months, been one thing after another.



LOL,,, yes sir I have been putting some of my favs back. Looking forward to your arrival!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2012)

excellent! i'll email you over the weekend with my contact stuff. though i think email will probably be the easiest way to converse.


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2012)

hahaha!. send him back to his in laws looking like a skunk sprayed him in the face hemlock.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2012)

i'm packing the visine!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 9, 2012)

ghb said:


> hahaha!. send him back to his in laws looking like a skunk sprayed him in the face hemlock.



LOL sprayed skunk, he won't be able to see right


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2012)

only takes me a couple of bongs and i'm cross eyed. especially with a tolerance break lol.


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2012)

take a big fat hit of some oil or something then hit the island of adventure, the incredible hulk will feel like it's going backwards for sure.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 10, 2012)

the incredible hulk is the shit. fastest ride ive been on next to rockin roller coaster, ive done disney about 4 times. too bad i'm like 8.5 hours away.


----------



## highboo (Aug 10, 2012)

they look good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2012)

1 more sleep!!!!! well excited now. got the stuff down and out and just managed to feed the masses lol. 

tying down the sativa scrog tonight. got my plant sitter sorted. and annoyingly it looks like most of my tommies and chillies will ripen while i'm on holiday


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 13, 2012)

....you probably won't be able to sleep, that's what long flights are for....just consume plenty of medibles.


peace
cof


----------



## ghb (Aug 13, 2012)

i couldn't begin to imagine how dehydrated you would be getting stoned before a long haul flight, drink plenty of water (not beer or jagermiester)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2012)

hahah i'll be taking a sleeper and having several complimentary drinks to ease me in. the time difference will be such that the 8 hours on the plane will cancel it out so it'll just be a long day. i'm always the same on long haul, wake me up for the food if it's any good lol...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2012)

ghb said:


> i couldn't begin to imagine how dehydrated you would be getting stoned before a long haul flight, drink plenty of water (not beer or jagermiester)


gin and tonics mate!!! they better have lime! last time i gave my boss medibles for his birthday he froze a couple to have before his flight to kos, he had them and flight was delayed, he was baked to high heaven when they took off, all was great till he farted and stank the plane out with ganja fart


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 13, 2012)

good food, on an airplane? Your sleep won't be interrupted for meals...unless you brought your own.

peace
cof


----------



## ghb (Aug 13, 2012)

lol g and t, and i thought that was just a random name like mine. aint had the medibles for a looooong time, i don't miss the ganja farts lol

respect the medibles!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> good food, on an airplane? Your sleep won't be interrupted for meals...unless you brought your own.
> peace
> cof


aint that the truth... 


ghb said:


> lol g and t, and i thought that was just a random name like mine. aint had the medibles for a looooong time, i don't miss the ganja farts lol
> 
> respect the medibles!


hahah nah man i love gin, favourite tipple. got gin tattoo'd on my lower lip  medibles i don;t touch unless i know i've got a day of sofa to myself


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2012)

Enjoy the holiday lad. Suffer the jetlag when you get home!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2012)

Don't forget to ride the Hulk! 3 times.


----------



## shynee mac (Aug 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 1 more sleep!!!!! well excited now. got the stuff down and out and just managed to feed the masses lol.
> 
> tying down the sativa scrog tonight. got my plant sitter sorted. and annoyingly it looks like most of my tommies and chillies will ripen while i'm on holiday


I estimated my og kush being harvested 9/20- 9/30 while im away on a cruise to mexico plant sitter will enjoy trimming ALONE!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 14, 2012)

shynee mac said:


> I estimated my og kush being harvested 9/20- 9/30 while im away on a cruise to mexico plant sitter will enjoy trimming ALONE!


i hope it is someone you trust very well, that they wont scrump a little


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy birthday to me! 30 today...

Going to universal to gan on like a big kid Haha. Harry potter world, suitably grown up for the occasion lol...


----------



## ghb (Aug 19, 2012)

happy birthday mr g and t!.


have a good one on back to the future and make sure to try and slap the rubber shark on the jaws ride .

many happy returns


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday old man!!!


cof


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Happy birthday to me! 30 today...
> 
> Going to universal to gan on like a big kid Haha. Harry potter world, suitably grown up for the occasion lol...


wow dude, thought you were a lot older for some reason, well thought you were a lot older than me anyways. ill be hitting the big 30 in january, may steal your idea and spend it at universal.

Happy Day Of Birth, Smash it up man!!!

Stay High


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 19, 2012)

caught me up then matey. have a gud un


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy Bday, Now youre at universal you gotta ride tower of terror and rockin rollercoaster, lol or is that magic kingdom?


----------



## ghb (Aug 19, 2012)

that is in mgm studios i think tryna. either way i'm sure he feels thirteen again


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2012)

Lol, it may be mgm. hell all i remember is the rides n the cool restaraunts, and turkey legs. i went to all the parks though.


----------



## ghb (Aug 19, 2012)

lol the turkey legs were something to behold? you mean they where like somthing from the flintstones, big clubber turkey legs?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2012)

ghb said:


> lol the turkey legs were something to behold? you mean they where like somthing from the flintstones, big clubber turkey legs?


exactly like that. and tasty


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy birthday big lad have a belter man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 20, 2012)

Those turkey legs are beastly, I actually had chicken and ribs tho, butterbeer was like supersweet cream soda, it was non alcoholic so I had Stella instead...

The hulk ride made me feel like I'd had 8 pints, twas good fun.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

The hulk ride........my Mrs is with me in the Dam....lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy birthday mate, hope u had a grand one>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2012)

Cheers Fred! It's been class so far, we've now got a class 2 hurricane on the horizon tho, if it hits Florida I may be here a bit longer than planned....

The weathers mental here, beams sunshine all morning then chucks it down in the afternoons for an hour then half hour later It's dry again. Humidity is a bitch, god knows how they grow here. Must be impossible without aircon.

Wonder how my sativas gettin on? Saddo eh... I've missed my grow, tho I think a good lad over here might take me on a better tour than Disney offer  

Laters peeps


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 24, 2012)

watch out Don. that hurricane might actually turn into a bad one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2012)

Cheers Mr west lol....

Aye hem, we're checking the weather channel regular, looks like its going to tail off into the gulf but who knows...


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2012)

Had a real good thunder storm a few mins ago. The thunder was really loud. Gave me goose bumps lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 25, 2012)

Sure its not your ozone gen.lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cheers Fred! It's been class so far, we've now got a class 2 hurricane on the horizon tho, if it hits Florida I may be here a bit longer than planned....
> 
> The weathers mental here, beams sunshine all morning then chucks it down in the afternoons for an hour then half hour later It's dry again. Humidity is a bitch, god knows how they grow here. Must be impossible without aircon.
> 
> ...


Gotta Love Florida! Glad your enjoying it, stay safe.


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Aug 25, 2012)

I think we'll be fine honestly. We'll get rain but I doubt it'll be anything serious. Besides that my mother thinks the hurricanes are a conspiracy.... She says home depot, publix, and the weather channel are working together hahahaha They get cute when they get old


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 25, 2012)

Heyy donny. How ya been?? Still no computer. Feel lost without it. Lol. Lemme kno wen the bird has landed on ur end.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 26, 2012)

PaulN'Chuck said:


> I think we'll be fine honestly. We'll get rain but I doubt it'll be anything serious. Besides that my mother thinks the hurricanes are a conspiracy.... She says home depot, publix, and the weather channel are working together hahahaha They get cute when they get old



I think shes right


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2012)

well i'm back in the UK! felt fine yesterday going to the footy today i feel like i've got manflu, not sure if its jetlag or i'm actually ill?!

anyway, the sitter didn't kill anything!!!

BACK ONE IS CHEESE CUT FRONT MALE WOOFER!

PSYCHO KILLER X LIVERS

LIVERS STRUCTURE OR WHAT?


THE SATIVA, GOING ON FOREVER....


FEW ODD HAIRS TURNING  only taken a quarter year

CHILLI'S


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2012)

have a good weekend all!


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 31, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> have a good weekend all!


enjoy the footy Mate!!


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice china tea set lad!!!! Welcome back, hope the jet/man flu is better today.

Loving that Psycho Killer Livers cross, looks awesome.


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2012)

Looking a lot better than when u first got the clones from the fairy, was it just the cheese and boy plant that made it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> enjoy the footy Mate!!


cheers man I did, tho standing in the stadium was well chilly compared to FL and in true geordie style to mark our first home game of european football we had a streaker. sadly a bloke but hilarious none the less. he ran round the pitch for a bit and wen he realised non of the officials were even bothering to come and grab him he just walked up and started having a bit crack with one of our players. we were pissing ourselves laughing. then he just sauntered off the pitch.


DST said:


> Nice china tea set lad!!!! Welcome back, hope the jet/man flu is better today.
> Loving that Psycho Killer Livers cross, looks awesome.


hahahah my lass likes to collect odd pretty tea cups!? 

yeah the 2 toke as the locals dubbed it is a special one. has the hammer of the foosty pk but a twist in the taste with the livers put through it. real fucking stinker it is. am going to pop the lemon pledge pips and hopefully get a nice male to make more pledge and put back through the 2 toke. see if i can balance the foist with the sweet. 

i'm also going to put some sativa spuff on it, not the everlasting sativa spluff i might add.


mr west said:


> Looking a lot better than when u first got the clones from the fairy, was it just the cheese and boy plant that made it?


aye lad the bitch snip didn't pull through sadly. 


well i'm sad to say after god knows how many weeks that sativa is coming down, it's just a waste of eleccy. it's kinda like reading a book and realising its shite half way through and not bothering with the rest. it gripes me but i will do it. who knows maybe i can just use it as baccy or something. 

well, potting on and up and snips to do today. got my good pal ad his new wife coming round tonight to celebrate in general, the best parties are the ones thrown for the hell of it i reckon. and I have 3 bottles yes 3 bottles of the finest gin


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2012)

3 bottles of the finest gin, ouchy lol


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 1, 2012)

Don gets the best for his pals..

A Kings Chair for you Lad....LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2012)

the birds want to swap holiday pictures, me and my bro will be sinking G&T's


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the birds want to swap holiday pictures, me and my bro will be sinking G&T's



Whats on tap for Dinner... roast beast? Lets see what goes well with G&T


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Don gets the best for his pals..
> 
> A Kings Chair for you Lad....LOL


exalted aloft your peers is a good feeling, like crowd surfing i imagine. tho i've not tried that being a fatlad. these bottles were bought as presents for me 30th and my girl got another from her leaving do last night from work. they got her martini glasses too. i foresee a hangover the morrow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Whats on tap for Dinner... roast beast? Lets see what goes well with G&T


my signature chicken lasagne. going to oven roast some baby plum tommies from the greenhouse in a little olive oil and garlic for the ragu.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my signature chicken lasagne. going to oven roast some baby plum tommies from the greenhouse in a little olive oil and garlic for the ragu.



Have a great evening Mate. Wish I was comin by. Maybe in the winter.. we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2012)

be glad to have you to my humble abode mate. anytime.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 1, 2012)

Hows it mate good trip then?

that pk x l looks nice man an yeh looks very bluesish to me


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 2, 2012)

So how was the dinner Don? Or should I say how was the GIN...LOL


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2012)

If gin was involved you wont get a reply till tuesday.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hows it mate good trip then?
> 
> that pk x l looks nice man an yeh looks very bluesish to me[/QUOTEa]
> alreet man, aye it was canny, bit lairy with the hurricane but didn't see more than a couple days heavy rain. parks were good in places, bit more aimed at bairns but still sweet.
> ...


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> PUKKA BUD said:
> 
> 
> > Hows it mate good trip then?
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2012)

Funnily enough I did have a Bacon butty this morning. Always a good restorer, burger king at 3 and a couple of brews at the game. The missus is wiped out on the sofa with the whitey bucket. I am returning with Chinese to save the day 
Only junk food can rectify a death dealing hangover!


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Funnily enough I did have a Bacon butty this morning. Always a good restorer, burger king at 3 and a couple of brews at the game. The missus is wiped out on the sofa with the whitey bucket. I am returning with Chinese to save the day
> Only junk food can rectify a death dealing hangover!



Well Done Sir!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2012)

well, the monster sativa is no more. finally decided to give her the boot. took a sample and tried it last night. barely any high what so ever. so i've chopped it and binned it. can't even be bothered to hash it. probably make canny butter but trimming the fucker i also couldn't be chewed with.

4 psycho killer x livers aka 2toke are now in for another week veg and the next round of pips are popped, lemon pledge psycho killer and a few qrazy quake x smelly cherry.

was kinda thinking of starting a new thread seeing as it's all BB. dunno tho.

pics when i hit work.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

do a BB thread ya nutter!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2012)

lmao aye fair one lol. heads cloudy. bongo for breaky today


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

breakfast of champs!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2012)

you know it  got a massive mailer out to all our clients to do. second full day of envelope stuffing and addressing. bong was medicinal


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

ouch, mind the paper cuts.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2012)

update of sorts...

tray of 2 tokes

the sativa 



from this^^^ to this VVV






much better use of space and light. 4 x 2tokes on 18-6 for a little while


this is the sativa drying. i only saved the thicker buds hahahah what a joke. was thinking i could use it as baccy or something


male pooch on the left exo on the right. 


feels great to be shot of that monstrosity.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 5, 2012)

Looking Good Donny Mate!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2012)

cheers bru! bit too much floor on show for my liking...


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 5, 2012)

don wot was that odd looking thing in there??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2012)

A waste of eleccy....

Landrace sativa from Laos mate. Was beginning to smell sort of lemony but at the half year mark the buds were still wispy as.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 5, 2012)

is that the yellow plant u had a grow back or so? wow took awhile didnt it? u try any of it or hash it up?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 5, 2012)

Timber!!! lol finally choped that bitch down mate looks better in there.....you fucked the cloner off i see??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> is that the yellow plant u had a grow back or so? wow took awhile didnt it? u try any of it or hash it up?


nah this is a new bitch that's taken 6 moths except this time no real reward the last one was panama red. which was worth the wait.


PUKKA BUD said:


> Timber!!! lol finally choped that bitch down mate looks better in there.....you fucked the cloner off i see??


looks a load better eh lol. just going to wait for the 4 in there to fill the screen a bit more and pull the trigger. got a few beans popped to fill the gaps though bout 8 regs, still trying to keep my numbers relatively low. 

my buddy puled some of this pk x livers down the other week. got 4.4 per plant under 1200w not sure if that's good or average to be honest.

as for the cloner, yeah this time i just wanted a tried n tested method as most of those aint for me. i'll tinker with it again round xmas


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 6, 2012)

Good Morning Don. 
Just stoppin in to see how me old China doing.

Hope you and the miss are well Brother


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2012)

morning hemlock lad, 

aye am ok, missus is griefing me about our wifi in the house not being great. like i can do owt about it. 

hope your good bruvver?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 7, 2012)

Need to make space for p.m's partner!

m
im just off to see if i can catch a peek at some of this PK x Liver's thats sound ing better n better each time i say it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2012)

should be good to go cinders fella, glad to see ya back man. 

you got the pk x livers going then? the pheno i've got is a cracker, stinks like clone only goodness. ruined several people over the weekend. 

checked in on my pips and all had gone crazy. tap roots about 6 inches long, 3 days in.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks a load better eh lol. just going to wait for the 4 in there to fill the screen a bit more and pull the trigger. got a few beans popped to fill the gaps though bout 8 regs, still trying to keep my numbers relatively low.
> 
> my buddy puled some of this pk x livers down the other week. got 4.4 per plant under 1200w not sure if that's good or average to be honest.
> 
> as for the cloner, yeah this time i just wanted a tried n tested method as most of those aint for me. i'll tinker with it again round xmas


I seen the nettin mate was wonderin if you was doin a scrog or just support, should be packed in there in no time, what reg you chuckin in then?

need to pop me some of my 2tokes all this talk is makin me wanna see, hope i get a nice pheno outa my blues cross tho man.

yeh best to fuck around tweakin the cloner when you dont need no cuts mate, sure you'l crack it no doubt tho lad!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2012)

aye fella, bit of both really the netting stuff is a bit flexible so its best of both. the regs were QQ x smelly cherry and psycho killer (lemon pledge pheno).

My pals just done a run of the 2 tokes and the stuff is lovely. his seemed a little airy bud wise so i'm going to see if I can improve that. punters don't mind the bags looked huge.

pics in a bit, screens filling out.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello Don, poor old Kermit must be missing Miss Piggy! ffs, you do find some funny pics. lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2012)

Pooch on the left exo on the right.


Screen filling up


viney mofo


1 more for shits n giggles


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Hello Don, poor old Kermit must be missing Miss Piggy! ffs, you do find some funny pics. lol.


what's green and smells of bacon???

hows tricks me old china? costa brava still recovering ?


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Don, is the Pooch clone the male one the fairy sent? If so it's an OG Kush male btw, not dog, but it came form the same og linneage that the DOG came from. just wanted to clarify before labelling and confusion sets in


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

lol.

Absolutely ruined mate...3 days of non stop until 7-8 in the morning, then going to pool and smoking j's and sweating out the little bit of moisture I had left in my body. Couldn't do it very often.

Doesn't help when yer room mate snores constantly. no matter what way he lies, ffs.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> what's green and smells of bacon???
> 
> hows tricks me old china? costa brava still recovering ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2012)

hahaha yeah it is mate. got some long blades for leaves for such a small plant. and peculiar looking nuts appearing. 

have you used it in the other breeding projects?


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

It's what was used to make the DOG bx1's. Can you take a clone of it as I only have spluff left and a rather sad looking plant that I am not confident about getting a clone from....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2012)

DST said:


> lol.
> 
> Absolutely ruined mate...3 days of non stop until 7-8 in the morning, then going to pool and smoking j's and sweating out the little bit of moisture I had left in my body. Couldn't do it very often.
> 
> Doesn't help when yer room mate snores constantly. no matter what way he lies, ffs.


hahaha sounds like a good blowout then. you'll need a holiday eh lol. my birds been griefing me big time about my snoring of late. pokes me in the ribs till i turn over, though lately when drunk i've been refusing and telling her where to go. 2 days in a row i've woke with her in the spare bed....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2012)

DST said:


> It's what was used to make the DOG bx1's. Can you take a clone of it as I only have spluff left and a rather sad looking plant that I am not confident about getting a clone from....



will do fella no bother. what's the word with the fairy bout the livers? you figured which ones which yet hahaah and i thought it was just me


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

well the lad i was sharing the room with, never ever sleeps in the same bed as his mrs, he had to build a room in the attick for him to sleep in, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2012)

christ. like two lumberjacks and a saw eh lmao. guess you drew the short straw.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

I have taken another couple of livers clones from what I have labelled as livers so fingers crossed........fukkin dick head that I am.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> will do fella no bother. what's the word with the fairy bout the livers? you figured which ones which yet hahaah and i thought it was just me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2012)

lmao give over, we've all done it. some more spectacularly than others admittedly. mind on i think it was highlander who used spaghetti as label sticks.


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2012)

I am keeping quiet lol


----------



## rasclot (Sep 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey Don, is the Pooch clone the male one the fairy sent? If so it's an OG Kush male btw, not dog, but it came form the same og linneage that the DOG came from. just wanted to clarify before labelling and confusion sets in


Hey donny boi hope things are good mate?
Dst wot was the og lineage the dog come from? Still my best smoke to date!


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

hey ras, I got my OG seeds from a bag of weed I bought at the Grey Area (so they were bagseed OG's really) This was many years ago and when DNA genetics where growig stuff for my mates shop. It was some of their gear that had obviously produced a few S1's as well, or cross pollenation, or whatever. It's all detailed in the DOG description. Hope you are good. Whens the wee one due? (I am sure I heard you saying you were gonna be a papa!)


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 12, 2012)

I met this guy in Amsterdam who got me mullered on malt whisky, pulls out a jar within a black leather makeup case. This is my exo cheese. I discovered 2 seeds in the jar which he kindly gifted me. They r growing in a garden now. The name has already been chosen......Cheesey Doggys Nuts.lol


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

making that guy out to sound really gay, lol.....black leather make up case, more like a fucked up plastic pencil case, lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

hahaha death by pencil case. i remember the weed & oil balls, rolled in kief and the hitman. i bottled it as i could barely hold a thought let alone speak one. tain't for no green horns that shit.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 12, 2012)

Take it uz no this guy.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

not to talk to. blankly stare at yes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

Chilli's and bubble


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

seems the showers of shite that run this place have finally twigged my sig link to BB too. only taken them a year....


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2012)

Hmm wonders if mine is still there?


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh yes, for now lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

your card is marked sunny jim, fly with the crows get shot with the crows and all that.....naughty naughty boy...so when you starting your BB grow thread? lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> seems the showers of shite that run this place have finally twigged my sig link to BB too. only taken them a year....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

When i get chance fella, work is really hectic at the moment, I'll probably crack on one evening. I'm thinking I might post 9 times in the thread after the intro to reserve the posts n do a weekly photo development. but if memory serves you can only edit posts for so long into the paaaaaaaaast !?


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

I just went back a couple of pages to find one of my posts, it's on the 1st of September and it will not allow me to edit.....I don't think that'll work tbh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

ah well fudge it. I'm just on setting it up the noo.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

well they haven't deleted my Deep Blue F3-F4 thread....yet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

New journo peeps! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/562150-breeders-boutique-grow-psycho-killer.html


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

Likesssssssssssssssss


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2012)

I shall do a deep psycho f4 thread n maybe an engineers dream f3 thred too, what ya recon?


----------



## rasclot (Sep 12, 2012)

DST said:


> hey ras, I got my OG seeds from a bag of weed I bought at the Grey Area (so they were bagseed OG's really) This was many years ago and when DNA genetics where growig stuff for my mates shop. It was some of their gear that had obviously produced a few S1's as well, or cross pollenation, or whatever. It's all detailed in the DOG description. Hope you are good. Whens the wee one due? (I am sure I heard you saying you were gonna be a papa!)


Yeah mate got a lil one on the way it's due feb ain't really sunk in yet n were findin out wot were having next tue can't wait hopefully it's a boy but either way I'm sure il b happy
Im goin to dam on the 16 nov - 20th for a big smoke up before they bring in the ban


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

well gives a shout if you want to puff some dog. and good luck with it ras.

and hopefully the ban will not go through. I just read in the paper the other day that the Mayor of Maastricht wants the wietpas (weedpass) to be removed already from Maastricht, lol. Citing the case of increased drug runners on the streets, fukkin pissing masen at that. What the fuk did they think would happen. Loads of Moroccans driving around in cars and vans and on foot literally offering people over priced gash street weed. Even the poor sodding local Duchies who don't smoke have been getting offered it, stupid right wing christian democratic cunts. And the worse thing is, when the drug runners get nabbed by the police, all they can do is give them a small fine. The law in The Netherlands doesn't allow you to be punished for having small amounts of weeds. Most courts won't even deal with a case under 30 grams. So the police are powerless against the runner and can't punish them under current laws.

THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN POLITICIANS STICK THEIR NOSES IN SHIT THAT DOESN'T CONCERN THEIR OWN PERSONAL DEVELOPMENT....PURE AND SIMPLE. POLITICIANS ARE SELF SERVING CUNTS!

aaaah, that feels better. back to me cuppa.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2012)

mr west said:


> I shall do a deep psycho f4 thread n maybe an engineers dream f3 thred too, what ya recon?



sure you don't need me to say fella, crack the fuck on!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2012)

DST said:


> well gives a shout if you want to puff some dog. and good luck with it ras.
> 
> and hopefully the ban will not go through. I just read in the paper the other day that the Mayor of Maastricht wants the wietpas (weedpass) to be removed already from Maastricht, lol. Citing the case of increased drug runners on the streets, fukkin pissing masen at that. What the fuk did they think would happen. Loads of Moroccans driving around in cars and vans and on foot literally offering people over priced gash street weed. Even the poor sodding local Duchies who don't smoke have been getting offered it, stupid right wing christian democratic cunts. And the worse thing is, when the drug runners get nabbed by the police, all they can do is give them a small fine. The law in The Netherlands doesn't allow you to be punished for having small amounts of weeds. Most courts won't even deal with a case under 30 grams. So the police are powerless against the runner and can't punish them under current laws.
> 
> ...


more i hear about the majority of religions the more i think they are the root of all evil.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2012)

that's pure politics with a religious name. they're serving themselves and not God.


peace
cof


----------



## rasclot (Sep 13, 2012)

DST said:


> well gives a shout if you want to puff some dog. and good luck with it ras.
> 
> and hopefully the ban will not go through. I just read in the paper the other day that the Mayor of Maastricht wants the wietpas (weedpass) to be removed already from Maastricht, lol. Citing the case of increased drug runners on the streets, fukkin pissing masen at that. What the fuk did they think would happen. Loads of Moroccans driving around in cars and vans and on foot literally offering people over priced gash street weed. Even the poor sodding local Duchies who don't smoke have been getting offered it, stupid right wing christian democratic cunts. And the worse thing is, when the drug runners get nabbed by the police, all they can do is give them a small fine. The law in The Netherlands doesn't allow you to be punished for having small amounts of weeds. Most courts won't even deal with a case under 30 grams. So the police are powerless against the runner and can't punish them under current laws.
> 
> ...


Yeah mate it would be good to meet up n smoke sum of ur famous dog il look forward to that!!miss my dog so much!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2012)

Stay away from the malt collection Ras


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

Very true, cof people do a lot in the name of religion.

And Ras, Just holla before you are leaving and we'll sort it oot

lmao at Bill.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2012)

Got to admit, makes a mean lasagna.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

cheers lad, just finished off another one this evening.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2012)

Snobby count even MAKES his own pasta.lol


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

I even grow my own tomatoes for the sauce!

At the moment I am obsessed with thinly sliced tomatoes in a bowl, olive oil and balsamic vinegar, plenty salt and pepper! (it's how every place in croatia served you tomatoes!) bread is essential as well.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2012)

I've always been a nice bread, olive oil and balsamic vinaigrette kinda guy. I'm laying off carbs just now. Benn going to gym. Lost bout a stone. I'm 14 3 now


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

aye, ye canny beat it, roasted me some peppers as well, and had them with a baguette I had topped with parmesan, olive oil, and s/p. getting hungry again ffs.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2012)

Fucking quit it. I'm proper starving man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2012)

own pasta and tommy sauce, you'll have have an angus moored on the balcony next ne doubt  

well i had a fun evening down a local theater, picking out fancy dress. i'm off to a mates birthday a medieval banquet at blackfriars ( the toon's friary built in 1239 is now a proper fancy restaurant). gonna look a reet regal mutherfucker.

went for italian after, at drank and was merry. Beer festival this weekend. 

have a good one peeps


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

Enjoy the beer lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2012)

it's actually the crack and the cider i'm going for can't stand real ale. tastes manky imho


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

I thought you liked the Brouwerij beer though?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2012)

ah that stuff is different ball game, had a bit of fizz in it the english stuff aint same. the cloggies know how to make beer as do most of the european lot. 

spose the difference is real ale being flat to beer being fizzed or i could be talking codswallop. it's early and my brains still foggy, good few lemoncello's last night


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

may be it's the triple distilling, unpasteurised, unfiltered element that makes the brouwerij beer good, plus the fact it's 8% plus, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2012)

stop it right there you. it's too early to think about delicious cold sweet nectar. i could murder a few zatte


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

I've had 1 beer all week (was from the brouwerij as well).....just couldn't stomach alcohol. We'll see what happens tonight though.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2012)

Too much Spain?


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

i think even "too much" is an understatement of the alcohol that went down my gullet....


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2012)

sounds like you were trying to 'pickle' yourself in an alcohol brine....it does take a few days to recover.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2012)

it's usually me regaling you lot of my exploits. lol


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2012)

well.....you see whose thread he posted this in.

I thought you were already pickled. 



cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2012)

they only pickle the prize specimens COF!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2012)

then you must have won the blue ribbon and become grand champion.

....my liver would have given up a long time ago


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

Livers are strong things though. You just need to give them time to recover...or so he say's to himself....as his wife forces him to meet up at the Brouwerij after work, lmao, what a bad influence she is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2012)

time to recover?!?!? are those the hours of hangover while you wait for the chinese takeaway to open?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2012)

she wasn't in spain trying to drown her liver


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

haha, actually that's when the pub is closed lad......


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

Nah, she was down at her mates house getting wazzoked until 4 in the morning, lol. She ain't no angel, cof honest guv!


curious old fart said:


> she wasn't in spain trying to drown her liver
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2012)

Wazzoked. excellent vernacular


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2012)

Ya'll are bringing back a lot of old memories.....that I'm glad they're in the past. I really don't miss the hangovers from over consumption...if one is good then two dozen are better.


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

16:06, that'll do, can't be arsed waiting another 14 minutes.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2012)

aye i'll not be far off myself fella, CHEERS!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2012)

DST said:


> Nah, she was down at her mates house getting wazzoked until 4 in the morning, lol. She ain't no angel, cof honest guv!


you took away her wings when you got married?


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2012)

I start with a wake n bake, what have you been waiting for?


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2012)

i did for 9 years cof. couldn;t leave the house without a cuppa and a j. these days i very rarely have a small bong before work. but having to talk to customers any more than a teen weeny one and I'm no good.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

been busy with a lot of things with work and other work channels, so needed to keep my wits about me. I had a session of Biopuncture this afternoon, got injections in my throught for the infection I have there, but the sourest everytime is just above my knee where there is some soft tissue, that's the only thing that makes me twitch a bit. So I prefer to go to that straight as well. Plus it does me good to leave off it for a bit as I just don't get a buzz. Just smoked about a gram of dog in a joint, and then finished off with a bowl of dog and a good lump of oil crackling (hippy crack, call it whatever you want.) Now I am feeling nice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2012)

That'd put me in a coma! Never think of a tolerance break?


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

I can't tell ya enough mate, this has really helped me with my knee, and I can train a lot more than I use to. As for the face thing, I am telling you, I was still! She said I could get bruising if I wasn't still, lol. Now it's once per month (my medical insurance covers me for 66% of the cost) as I had intensive treatment each week for my back, which is basically not sore, and also my knees and hand (half my hands been numb for months now. Doctor said its a nerve thing and they can't do anything, even the biopuncture has had limited effect on that. Right, bongo then brouwerij. Catch you all laters


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

if you were meaning the weed....eh no! lol.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> That'd put me in a coma! Never think of a tolerance break?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 14, 2012)

obviously youve been trimming too much. or is it more like carpal tunnel?


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2012)

it's trapped nerves the doc told me T. It is in my left hand, and I am left handed so it's a bit of a pain in the...well hand, lol. But i still have full use of it, just walk around with it feeling numb and pins and needles constantly.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 18, 2012)

nice avitar sweet donald.heheheee. i miss your sick sence of humor.your one of a kind . how was your vacation? heard your using Hammerhead. I use it, love it. hope all is well over the pond. take it easy. Ambz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2012)

hahahah they broke the mould with me Doc. holiday was pretty good, ups and downs. never go on hols with the inlaws  

yeah going over to hammerhead and might supplement that with something still haven't decided what yet. 

hope your good pet!? hows AZ treating ya?


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2012)

Ive used hammer head for a couple of grows now, Im happy with it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2012)

My heeds hammering right now. Takin all my energy not to gip in this taxi. 

Patron and champagne = deathdealing brain ache


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2012)

Haha.......under pressure eh! I had 6 beers, few cheekys and half a spiff......feel not too bad


----------



## ghb (Sep 21, 2012)

no sympathy don, it's self inflicted!.

i just did a week with the lads in magaluf, i won't be drinking for a while, had a few out of body experiences to say the least.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2012)

Canny beat a Thursday night shindig wae a big stick......I've got a 60th tonight at the local Masonic club. 1.80 double black label.......more beeko required


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2012)

You sound like my lass  actually she was quite sympathetic this morning, could see the pain in me.

Wishing I could be out of my body right now.


----------



## ghb (Sep 21, 2012)

jager in cider is a wonderful cure i think you'll find, it's like medicine


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2012)

you two can get to fuck talking about booze. i just spewed mango smoothie all over the office sink.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2012)

Whatever possessed you to indulge in a mango smoothie ya nutter. You thinking getting a bit of goodness into your body.lol

Double dunt barocca in blueberry rockstar with 3 cocodamol. See u good until 1/2 o'clock by that time I'm sure you'll be back on it


----------



## ghb (Sep 21, 2012)

hahaha,mango smoothie, i bet it didn't taste like mango smoothie did it?.

what time do you have to pretend you are working til?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Whatever possessed you to indulge in a mango smoothie ya nutter. You thinking getting a bit of goodness into your body.lol
> Double dunt barocca in blueberry rockstar with 3 cocodamol. See u good until 1/2 o'clock by that time I'm sure you'll be back on it


ON IT! minus the cocodamols my livers doing overtime as is. god knows why mango smoothie, it was in the fridge.


ghb said:


> hahaha,mango smoothie, i bet it didn't taste like mango smoothie did it?.
> what time do you have to pretend you are working til?


at least it was easy on the throat coming back up  I'm pretending i'm at work until half 3 ish. am not going to the pub this after as i'm at a medieval banquet tonight. hog roast n stuff. in fancy dress no less. i look like a cross between mickey mouse in fantasia and henry the 1/8.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 21, 2012)

AZ has really been interesting so far. I have a really sweet new mmj hook up that seems too good to be true. 
my job is a grind , my coworkers are completely nuts!..... the weather is fuckin brutal and i have been able to grow some of the best meds i ever have , with your smelly cherry topping the list! The smell is just simply amazing.. so sweet and fruity. Nothin compares. 
My grow op is down right now but i have big plans for my next one! 
have a wonderful weekend!
Amber


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2012)

i guess occasionally you do find the johnny dependable dealer! 

nutty co workers can be great so long as they're crazy in the good way eh  glad your liking the smelly cherry! I wish i'd kept a little more back of my last run. 

have a good one ambz!


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2012)

back in the land of the living don? back at it again today, or saving yourself for the game tomorrow? that should be three points in the bag.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2012)

another day another bottle of gin gone. will be taking it easy rest of the weekend well might have a couple afore the game sunday.

medieval banquet was a treat. suckling pig, mead. Drinking round the toon in the costume was a reet laugh. it was quite interesting if your in to history.the Dominican friars entertained the King in that very room in 1299 and ate the very same shiz 

photo's of the get up in a while, when my head stops bouncing.


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2012)

i bet the stuff they eat wasn't as appetizing as what you had, they used to eat some grimy stuff back in those days.
did you actually go out round newcastle in your mock tudor gowns? i've seen some sites before but that would freak me out lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2012)

actually it was as they would have eaten it. the friar there who wasn't actually a monk sadly said he works with durham uni and who have an actual bona fide recipe book of the friars of the keep. 

and aye we went out for a couple of brews, the locals were intrigued. flagging a taxi down was easier than normal


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> another day another bottle of gin gone. will be taking it easy rest of the weekend well might have a couple afore the game sunday.


For some the week starts on a Monday.....so not long to wait until you can get back on it in my book. Somehow I seem to have been drinking at least a bottle of red wine every day. Along with visits to windmill establishments. Visitors have gone now, thank furk.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2012)

if there's a 'y' in the day and all that 

I like red but it doesn't like me. might be time for a restorative bongo


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2012)

beer THEN wine you'll be fine
wine then beer (or gin in your case) you'll feel queer.

nothing sorts the hangover better than a bong, maybe we could start a hangover cures thread.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2012)

berocca and bacon sarnies are my choice of hangover cure.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2012)

brilliant pics don, hahahaha!!!!!! looks like fun was had.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2012)

U got an outhouse Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2012)

DST said:


> brilliant pics don, hahahaha!!!!!! looks like fun was had.


absolute blast man i love a good fancy dress me. there's some cracking pictures, one in particular me n me pal are going to have a little photoshop/caption competition with. see who can super impose us the best. i'm going for the pyramids and north pole i reckon.


supersillybilly said:


> U got an outhouse Don?


nah mate just a garage, nee leccy in it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2012)

love bean was a wedding favour, apparently the leaves have love written on them when they grow. how they do this i haven't a scooby.

chilli's are hungarian hot wax, not loopy hot but definitely got a wallop


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 24, 2012)

Loving the pics Don!!

Don and a Fair Lady......


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2012)

they look like quite sizeable chillis lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Loving the pics Don!!
> Don and a Fair Lady......


cheers hem, it was loads of fun. hit a few bars after, they thought we were performers from the local theater lmao


DST said:


> they look like quite sizeable chillis lad.


aye lad easy the length of my hands and more. I've got them strung up to dry above my veg cfl but i reckon they'll mold before they dry unless i split them


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 25, 2012)

Hahaha quality don, i like a good old fancy dress mate, last 1 i went to was gansters an molls, was mint felt dappa in the pin stripes an hat with the white braces an fake shooter lol

Hows the girls comin on?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

ah man it's great init, we had a pimps n ho's bash a few years back. was fuckin ace. scantily clad birds and pimped out daddy's hahahaha. 

the girls are filling out nicely, loads of bud sites all over the net now. i'm only a week n a half in flower so not really bothering taking pics but i might this evening. veg clones are doing ok and the next lot of sprouts are coming along canny. need to get the order of clones out the door to make room. and keep my numbers down. I'm pushing it without em tbh....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeh i seen them pimps an hoes, never been to 1 tho, wernt there somethin in news this week tryin to ban it from some where sayin its offensive to women?? lol
nice bro glad they doin well for ya, i need to get the net over my psycho soon thats gettih some nice tops on it now also, does the 2 toke get to fat for its own good like the blues mate?

on top with shit loads of clones init mate the mrs was goin mad at me had 6 in the flower room 2 in veg cab an then 8 clones, she wernt happy when she seen um an i was para me sen anyhow lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

hahaha everything is offensive to birds these days man. a lass dresses sexy, half the (usually uglier women) slate her as a slag the other half think she's a role model and is empowered. the real question is can you make her a housewife 

with the 2toke i'm not really sure, it has the same viney nature so i would assume so, my pal did the first run of this pheno and had to support them in the last 3 weeks, so probably a safe bet aye.

as for the clones lol i have 3 big uns in flower 2 mums one OG Kush (used in the DOG) and the exo. with the new sprouts and set of clones to go well lets just say im well into double figures lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;WGXhmz1bEfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGXhmz1bEfg[/video]

Haha head bobbin to dre as i write this.........you some it up good there mate, you just cant win when it comes to birds.

yeh defo a safe bet if its a floppy fucker nowt worse then tryin to get it on once there sticky lol

always brings back memories the chronic, sat in my bedroom about 16 smoked up listen to it with the lads, havin buckets used to take it in turns to empty the fucker, used to have to do the danger run down the long hallway, me ma was always lerkin about tryin to catch us lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

trick is not trying to understand them lol.

aye get the net in place to begin with n save yasel the hassle eh.

hahah emptying buckets lol mine were usually in place till some unfortunate fucker kicked them over lol. in the end we got a champagne ice bucket to make it harder. carpets were donald by then tho lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 25, 2012)

aaah buckets, if i ever get any form of respiratory illness i'll know who to thank. how else could 6 people all get high as fuck of a tenner chunk of soap bar?

the first time i was introduced to buckets was in my cousins mates shed, they were all older than me and tried the ol' lets get him to whitey. more fool them, 10 buckets later and i'm just sat there chilled, shall we get a chinese lads?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

lungs of steel eh lmao. gone are my days of doing buckets between shots of beer and whiskey n coke lol. fond memories. 

my first lung i had to play footy in PE after. haha i'll go in goal eh lads....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 27, 2012)

awesome new set ups donginton!
Secret Jardins fukin rock. you know i rock 2 myself. Im prob getting a sun hut for my next one mstly becuase i need the door to open in the front because its up against a wall and terrible difficult with my SJDR 120s to roll the front door to the side having it open all the way properly and it gets in the way of my ducting on the side as well.
Remeber i long long LONG time ago you posted a totally bitchin smoke report worksheet. It was pretty detailed and you would check off many details about the herbs qualitites.. smell, taste.. ect ect .. I think it was a 1 -10 scale type thingy... May i trouble you to post it one more time. ?
Have a wonderful weekend! take care
Ambz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2012)

cheers Ambz, 

it's been a long time since the damn thing was full but i'm getting there. another couple of weeks the next lot go in and the perpetual is on! 

I started out in a SJDR 120 thing served it's turn but it was a bit flimsy, not trying to down your choice at all, they've probably improved a lot in 4 an a bit years. 

that smoke report was from: https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/524694-smoke-report-template.html

what you reporting on? smoking some fire?

have a good weekend Doc. and the rest of ya's!

As it's friday I'm going to have a few post work britneys and round to me pals for a ruby murray. 

if you can get hold of Duvel tripel hop. it's divine juice 

laters


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2012)

If you can get a hold of Zatte Triple distilled, it's a fine brew indeedy,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2012)

soon enough my friend soon enough


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2012)

k well if it wasn't that one it must have been this one: https://tokecity.com/forums/archive/index.php4/t-19509.html

which is much the same btw. hope it's reet.

anyway i'm running breedersboutique gear of course!

Psycho Killer(Jack the Ripper x Deep Psychosis) x Livers/Blues ( UK clone only ) AKA '2 Toke Killer'. 
Psycho Killer(Jack the Ripper x Deep Psychosis) ( Jack the ripper Dom pheno hunt ) f3's
Qrazy Quake Hybrid: Qrazy Train (Black Trainwreck x Trinity x Purple Urkle x Space Queen) x Cheese Quake (Exodus Cheese x Querkle) X Black Rose x Cherry Assassin x Livers/Blues)

popped a couple of gage green's colombian black sativa's for shits n giggles too

links in my sig if you want to follow along 

good weekend all, the pub beckons.


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 26, 2012)

gotta get back up in dis joint. sup bro?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2012)

nothin but the rent man! yaself? 

I've started a new journal for the BreedersBoutique gear i'm running. check it>>> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/562150-breeders-boutique-grow-psycho-killer.html

glad to see ya around man.


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2012)

keep it alive don, i love this thread.

one of my first subs and one hell of a laugh to be had. your new thread is pretty much the same i know but there is some good shit on her, every now and then i will skip back 50-60 pages and see what everybody was up to a year ago it's fun.


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2012)

smoking weed and getting high lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2012)

Hahaha I had originally thought this would be kept as A banter thread an try to make the new journo semi serious for BB. That went well eh....

hangover rating: 8/10 today. Couldn't even finish my weetos 

having gangnam style flashbacks.


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2012)

you should have been eating the greasiest fry up money can't buy, wheetos are for kids don.

make sure you don't get involved with any mango smoothies today!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2012)

No bacon in the crib today. Akin to the plight in Africa if you ask me. call the red cross stat!

I've rammed a dirty double cheese into the faceplate and am chewing rennies like smarties. Almost ready for a tin. I should do a hangover guide book me.


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2012)

i've never been one for the ol' acid reflux/ heartburn myself. i just tend to feel sluggish and crave shitty foods, then i'm not thirty yet, apparently on the eve of your 30th something happens and you can't hack a hangover any more or something. certainly seem that way lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2012)

seems to be the case aye, I have a really terrible memory. Helps me forget how bad I felt last hangover. Spose its handy for something at least. I've always been ok with hangovers by dinnertime I just feel a bit tired. For example I'm on my way to my gaffers to bump some furniture about new place an hour ago I was shouting weetos into the porcelain. PMA all the way. Lol don't dwell on how bad you feel is the key.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 27, 2012)

When I heard this it reminded me of your hangovers

[video=youtube_share;mXmC2_WFCQk]http://youtu.be/mXmC2_WFCQk[/video]


cof


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 30, 2012)

You alright lads. Thought I would pop in and show my face.


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2012)

sup willy hows it hanging?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

alreet willy lad, whats the crack? you good?

Cof, my boss told me the other day he can't help but think of me whenever he hears sunday morning coming down by cash. Reckons it's my anthem  

i got a pay rise today £100 bar a month!


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2012)

woo hoo donny mate you deserve it lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 30, 2012)

mr west said:


> sup willy hows it hanging?


A little too the left and a bit itchy,. Haha I'm good mate. And you? Little H should be 1 now or there abouts if I'm not mistaken



Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet willy lad, whats the crack? you good?
> 
> Cof, my boss told me the other day he can't help but think of me whenever he hears sunday morning coming down by cash. Reckons it's my anthem
> 
> i got a pay rise today £100 bar a month!


Yeah I'm good mate. Still doin my thing. Good to see everyone is still doin there's aswell. Got a few new things going and I'm still rocking that cc x l pheno


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah hattys 14 months now and running lol, such ajoy lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2012)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Yeah I'm good mate. Still doin my thing. Good to see everyone is still doin there's aswell. Got a few new things going and I'm still rocking that cc x l pheno


good good lad. i forgot to say i've a new journo going for the BB stuff>>>>> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/562150-breeders-boutique-grow-psycho-killer.html

glad to hear that smelly bitch is still in the stable  you must have done a good few runs of her now. wouldn't mind seeing her back up north  might try some of this silver spray stuff n make some fems.

Cheers Fred, i think i only got it so the bosses could up theirs but hey i'm not going to question it!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 31, 2012)

Done a shit load of runs as it goes. It's 1 fruity bitch and I live it. There's a shit load of cuttings just rooted I'm sure one could go for a wee drive up north.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2012)

i'll email ya

scratch that can you email me fella! i have your addy but no email ?!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 31, 2012)

Haha I've not got your email address anymore. I'll pm you mine


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 31, 2012)

do i hear the fairies wings revving up?? any chance of spreading the love?


----------



## mr west (Oct 31, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> do i hear the fairies wings revving up?? any chance of spreading the love?


you got ya veg space sorted yet?


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 31, 2012)

mr west said:


> you got ya veg space sorted yet?


yeah mate,whilst on steakout I thought i would check the 250 set up and found it was the fuse in my ballast that had gone. then whilst doing uni work, was looking for an eraser and found the spares that came with the ballast.

so in short, yep, my veg space is sorted lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> yeah mate,whilst on steakout I thought i would check the 250 set up and found it was the fuse in my ballast that had gone. then whilst doing uni work, was looking for an eraser and found the spares that came with the ballast.
> 
> so in short, yep, my veg space is sorted lol


handy to know for emergancys mate


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 1, 2012)

*rubs hands together* oooooooh itll cost ya love!!! jokes, anytime u need mate let me know. its only a wardrobe atm, hope to get another tent soon, gonna use my 80x80x160 for veg and get a bigger one for flower.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 7, 2012)

Anybody home? Im trying to find a crazy cowboy type Thats partial to a wee swally .Hows the riding pal. Thats me got the leg over any trotting again atlast! On this phone and taking like 20 mins per post so WONT b using it much, laptop no handy either so... "thats how it goes, tottie nose"But b around weekend-ish with a bunch of beasts to stick up.Hope your goodCinders


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2012)

howdy cinders lad, new shoes on your horse and away eh lol. i've heard tell of this man of which you speak who likes a swally.... hangs around a new saloon these days: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/562150-breeders-boutique-grow-psycho-killer.html


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 11, 2014)

I'll swing by and see you in the corral lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 9, 2017)

Maybe if you put a fan in there. It would help strengthen the branches


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2017)

Lol the old ones are defo the old ones oscar


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2017)

Purple shamrock.

Who's still watchin.....


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2017)

I had this notice show up and thought I would see if you're still cooking.


cof


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 12, 2017)

Put a fan in there to strengthen the branches


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2017)

Fans bedamned....

You know it cof thanks for checking in.

Next run are psychosis and new bb cross QQxpsycho next up smelly cherry x psycho amongst the fireballs .

Hope you're good friend!?


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2017)

Groovey baby>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 19, 2017)

mr west said:


> Groovey baby>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


How's things with you Fred?


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2017)

not bad mate,,,,,,,,,, everything's falling into place for the xmess kinda. Me mums sold her house and has a bungalow not too far away but shes not moved yet lol. so i got that imminent. I tried planting some ol dog seeds i had but only 2 out of 15 popped. I aint got many strains left at min. casey dippy dog and gg4 is whats left lol. but still too many seeds in my box lol so ill crack something soon and try and get back to double strength. Ive been saying that for what feels like years ffs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 20, 2017)

Where has ya mum put all them cats in a bungalow!?! 

If you want owt from the stash just holler Fred. 

I just did a smelly cherry x psycho and only got one viable pip out of 7 but I've got some good looking QQxPsycho about to be flipped.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 23, 2017)

Fred did you flower that big GG4 bush I gave you?
Merry Christmas to you Don and Fred


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 24, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Purple shamrock.
> 
> Who's still watchin.....
> View attachment 4057160


Alwaya watch ir grows man


----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Where has ya mum put all them cats in a bungalow!?!
> 
> If you want owt from the stash just holler Fred.
> 
> I just did a smelly cherry x psycho and only got one viable pip out of 7 but I've got some good looking QQxPsycho about to be flipped.


Take a clone you dumbarse, put it under a 23W CFL so long and turn it into a momma, = free future weed.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 24, 2017)

ANC said:


> Take a clone you dumbarse, put it under a 23W CFL so long and turn it into a momma, = free future weed.


That's a really good idea. You should take notice Don. This guy knows his onions by the sound of it. 
Also put a fan in there


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 26, 2017)

Was just looking through some old pics and thought about yall.

Happy holidays to all watching.


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2017)

Yes i did flower that massive gg4 now i have an even bigger one in veg its taken over half the tent. Cheers don dunt spoze u still got rasclots sour d cut i just fucked a load of cuts and mumma wrnt in for Christmas crop smoked now lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 2, 2018)

mr west said:


> Yes i did flower that massive gg4 now i have an even bigger one in veg its taken over half the tent. Cheers don dunt spoze u still got rasclots sour d cut i just fucked a load of cuts and mumma wrnt in for Christmas crop smoked now lol


Yo, mr west. I need some help identifing a cheese cutting. You up to the task?


----------



## ANC (Jan 2, 2018)

smell it. Heck, I can tell my cheese clones by just stroking the leaves a bit until they start giving off that smell.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 2, 2018)

Its deffo got the cheese smell, but I would have to imagine that most of the cheese clones (cheese, psycho, livers...) all have "that smell" in varying degrees.


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2018)

exo clone only cheese smells like a baby that drank a full bottle of milk, digested it for a while then threw it up. i guess there is an actual cheese somewhere out there that smells like that but i have yet to find it. There are loads of other cheese varieties out there that smells nowt like exo.
I understand this post probably doesn't help.....


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 3, 2018)

DST said:


> exo clone only cheese smells like a baby that drank a full bottle of milk, digested it for a while then threw it up. i guess there is an actual cheese somewhere out there that smells like that but i have yet to find it. There are loads of other cheese varieties out there that smells nowt like exo.
> I understand this post probably doesn't help.....


Thats kinda what I got from the bx2's. A more creamy, dairy kinda funk. This one has a stem rub that immediatly reminds me of the gh cheeses I ran. They stunk like feet and old mop water but with a sweetness that makes you wanna eat it.

Ill never forget that smell...


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2018)

I seem to remember the ghs cheese was crossed with afgan and had that distinctive armpit smell to it lol. Difficult to tell if the cut is cheese does it have double serations on the fans?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2018)

Blue pit, fireballs plemon and psychosis. About a week and a half in.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 9, 2018)

Nice. What's the one on the right in the first pic? It looks like it's further along than the others


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2018)

That's the plemon. It's bonkers that one. The mother in the other tent looks in flower on 24hr light. Preflowers, pistils frost. I've never had a plant like it in veg she's bursting to be in flower.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2018)

I've been deliberately starving her and others to keep them small. She's thrived anyway.

Also been growing pink oyster shrooms for a laugh...


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 9, 2018)

No GG#4 in there?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 9, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 4070462
> I've been deliberately starving her and others to keep them small. She's thrived anyway.
> 
> Also been growing pink oyster shrooms for a laugh...


That's a mental plant. It's almost an auto. Does it root easily?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2018)

No auto in it but yeah it's crackers. It roots but not especially easy nor tough. Im doing snips soon so I'll take notice of the time it takes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> No GG#4 in there?


Nah I don't like the stuff. I've got a load of new stuff in germing I'd rather give space to. 
Tga Apollo x c99.
Berry bomb 
A pack of CQ48.
Smelly cherry x Psycho.
C99
Bubblegummer


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2018)

Nice bushes geez. pink shrooms,,,very pretty


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2018)

Aye they're bonnie things like. Gonna be thinning the bushes out and training with wire in the morning. Few sprouts to pot on too. Might get the brush out and paint a few branches while I'm on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2018)

So now I've upcanned the plemon it's reverted back to veg growth.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2018)

Makes sense. Most plants if you restrict the medoum and make the plant root bound it will flower. Done it with a Mothering Tongue once. Still got the plant too....in a bigger pot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2018)

I reckon we've all wished we could restrict a mother's tongue at some point... soz shit jokes before 5am.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 12, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I reckon we've all wished we could restrict a mother's tongue at some point... soz shit jokes before 5am.


Been up all night? Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2018)

shit the bed..... 


haha no man, I've been getting up with my lass at half 4 for the last year now. I can't sleep after she wakes n gets ready so i just go with it now. It's a killer sometimes like.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2018)

5.30 gardening is also taking some getting used to.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2018)

some pre trim and training shots
 
 
Psychosis
 
 
Plemon
 

It says QQ x Psycho but I think it's actually blue pit... yeah I know my labelling skills. needs a fan etc etc 
 
 
Fireballs
 
no more drunk HST for me....


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2018)

looking nice and healthy mate, unlike my tents lol. Ive gone backwards I swear.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 12, 2018)

Looks like a picture of health that lot. 
I used to enjoy seeing your HST. Busted trunks and the like lol


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2018)

looks bob on bru.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheers lads!

Well if truth be told I did split the trunk of the male QQxpsycho where i'd topped it and had to bind it back together with a load of twine. This was prior to binning it...

Think I could have done with one more in there but shit happens. Now I know my veg height and time I should start nailing it. After this run I'm going to drop some more wedge on a 10"vortex for the summer run as it's still near 30 in dead of winter in there...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 14, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 4072946


Where's that? Looks like a nice swell direction for some good left handers but the size isn't quite big enough. 
Lovely view


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2018)

Fuerteventura man. Bit nippy for a dip still tho I'm gonna have have a go anyway. Boatloads of Germans about in the nip...


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 14, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fuerteventura man. Bit nippy for a dip still tho I'm gonna have have a go anyway. Boatloads of Germans about in the nip...


You not into looking at German wangs?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2018)

Funnily enough Frank's furter isn't my bag!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 14, 2018)

Helmut kohl


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2018)

Oor man in Tenerife will no be happy lol. he'll be asking if he has to run a competition just to see us.
enjoy geez.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2018)

There has already been discussion on choice of island D... I see they're having a festival in Feb too. Canavale.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> There has already been discussion on choice of island D... I see they're having a festival in Feb too. Canavale.


Mmmn. Sounds interesting


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2018)

Cherry Cheese Livers x Psycho, throwing a couple serrated leaves
 
Plemon still coming round from being in flower in veg 

3.5 weeks in
 
 
Plemon
 
Psycho
 
Blue Pit looks a bit behind


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2018)

tent left
 
Tent Right
 


Singed cola ... my sitter didn't raise the lights while I was away...
 
Not sure whether to snip it off or let it be.


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2018)

Might be worthwhile snipping it off. Grape growers cut back some of the grapes in a bunch so as the fruit grows biggers.... so you never know...could be mammoth bud in the end.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2018)

Yeah I was thinking if I do it'll probably just force the other colas to spurt on. It is right centre under the lamp.


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2018)

hahaha Ive had colas like that and if u take them out the super hot part of the tent they grow round it as if not much happened.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2018)

Hmm Might give it a few days and assess the growth.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 22, 2018)

I'd snip it off. It could be a mold trap at this time of year and with high humidity. That's my thoughts on the matter. Looking real nice and chocka in there. You'll be in there with the bamboo and cable ties in a few weeks lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2018)

nice colours staring to come through


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> I'd snip it off. It could be a mold trap at this time of year and with high humidity. That's my thoughts on the matter. Looking real nice and chocka in there. You'll be in there with the bamboo and cable ties in a few weeks lol


yeah I was moving them about to water this morning and they're going to need staking real soon..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2018)

A week on she's starting to stack...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 29, 2018)

The front one has some serious resin on it. Very nicely done


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2018)

Cheers. That'll be the blue pit.

Been looking at dehumidifiers today. Pricy for what they are...


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 29, 2018)

This isn't a cheap joke lol. 
But get a larger intake fan so your RH should be the same as the room you're taking the air from. 
So what I am saying is put a fan in there. It'll strengthen your stems up too. That was a cheap joke lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2018)

I have a 6 inch blowing in from one end and a 6 inch port open with duct going to the cracked open window, I was thinking I could move that ducting to feed into the bottom of the tent but that would only be a marginal improvement i reckon. I'll put another fan in at the bottom of the other end blowing in and see if that makes a big difference. I've the veg tent in the same room which has my cloner in it currently too which is putting the RH right up. Either way i need to sort it before the buds turn squishy. which isn;t happening soon as the leaves are curling in a bit this morning, like taco's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2018)

So I ordered some cucumber lemon pips online and forgot about them coming as they came from china it took an age. they've turned up and the grow instructions are awesome...


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 30, 2018)

Who doesn't enjoy an attentive caress?
You'll go blind if you do it too often though lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2018)

An old guy once told me you only get a bucketful...

So the fan is in place and lights have just come on. It's on half power and the tent is no longer concave. Bit worried about it not having negative pressure but we'll see how the have reads in the morning. Unless my gaff is stinking before then...


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2018)

I guess you could try with a timer and run the intake fan intermittently if you have issues.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2018)

I was going to hook it to a timer to run just at lights on and the dehumidifier when lights off but I think the next step is a bigger vortex fan/filter with a speed controller and temp sensor. I'll need it when it gets to summer for deffo if I'm struggling now ffs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2018)

New fan brought the temp down by 3c on half power setting but made the room a bit smelly. It didn't smell outside the room though so it's a workaround for now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2018)

Down to 26 last night's cycle. Happy days.

Numbers are through the roof again. I'm a happy camper haha.

Veg
   
CCL x Psycho


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2018)

I see the avacado is still struggling along


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2018)

lol. I'm already sick of it. didn't help my sitter over watered the thing while I was away


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2018)

Plemon is taking it's sweet time to shoot enough to take a round of cuts. looking in the tent I'm daft for not doing a full run of her. buds are near double the size of the others, but lacking the frost of the pit/ FB


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2018)

frost


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 1, 2018)

Are they autopot res's? Are you doing auto pots this go?

All looking mighty fine.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol. I'm already sick of it. didn't help my sitter over watered the thing while I was away


they are buggers for over watering as well.
looks like a nice crop ahead lad. 
my dogs look like shit but the nugs are rock solid frosttastic.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Are they autopot res's? Are you doing auto pots this go?
> 
> All looking mighty fine.


Aye they are. I'm just using them to grandstand stuff. I'm gonna bin valves n shit. never gonna use them again. Ive a full one pot auto pot system sat unused in my living room as I've no space for it. No one I know needs a one pot hydro system few dunno what I was thinking.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2018)

DST said:


> they are buggers for over watering as well.
> looks like a nice crop ahead lad.
> my dogs look like shit but the nugs are rock solid frosttastic.


Yeah it's already rust spotting and yellow. It'll be binned soon likely. Real estate needs etc haha.

Yeah I think I'll do 8 in the tent from now forwards. Seems the right number though I've 3 fireballs mums that need potting up and flipping I'm going to use a corner for them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2018)

I see you lurking Westy! Fairy takes flight ASAP


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 2, 2018)

U think your veg tents chaotic


Don Gin and Ton said:


> tent left
> View attachment 4077190
> Tent Right
> View attachment 4077191
> ...


What size is the tent mate I want a bare bulb in with the cx16 cob


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2018)

Nah not really I've loads space man. The veg is my old flower tent 1.2 and the flower is 2.4 x2m


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2018)

Psycho' s are leading the charge atm. Only a couple of the fireballs have shoots but they're the bigger foliage one up top. 

Gonna get the mother's upcanned and flipped today. They'll be mostly for percy and hitting with pollen.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 7, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 4085685
> Psycho' s are leading the charge atm. Only a couple of the fireballs have shoots but they're the bigger foliage one up top.
> 
> Gonna get the mother's upcanned and flipped today. They'll be mostly for percy and hitting with pollen.


Do you just use water in that cutting contraption? Or a mild feed mdma root stim?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 7, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Do you just use water in that cutting contraption? Or a mild feed mdma root stim?


AND root stim lol
That was a Freudian slip. 

I've barely touched the oars in a year so I might be giving myself subliminal messages


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Do you just use water in that cutting contraption? Or a mild feed mdma root stim?


Yeah those cuttings love getting on it. Fiends for that grit they are haha.

Just water yeah.

I've a handful sat in the drawer I've no fancy for taking them tbh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2018)

Fireballs, colour's just starting to show
 

Blue pit Frost
 

Just upcanned the mothers, 3 more FB and a psycho went into flower, gonna hit them with pollen and have a little between harvest harvest haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2018)

veg is a mixed bag...
 
The Plemon mother is doing my nut in now. She's getting there but oh so slowly.
 
Just gonna throw pr0n up for general ogling...

The cola with the burnt bit hasn't got taller but is filling out.
 
 
 
 
  

Have a good weekend peeps


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2018)

plemon looks like its going through a full reveg.
have a good weekend lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2018)

I know man  I'd have been quicker getting a new snip off a mate... might still do that. 

Cheers


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 9, 2018)

That Plemon would put any big bud strain to shame. How much bigger will those colas get?
What's back left of veg? Big wide leaves on it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2018)

Been telling folks for time that she puts out. They'll fatten up a good way yet. Look at the amount of lighter pistils yet to recede. I reckon she's a good 25% more weight yet to stack.

Far left is a cheeseplant mate hahaha. The bigger weed plant is cherry cheese livers X Psychosis. Unsexed a yet.


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2018)

Hey every one. God i miss u guys. Im guessing the buttons aint buttoning yet don? Dose anyone know where i can but magic shrooms liberty caps? My m8 wants to micro dose to treat migrains?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2018)

Well don't be a stranger Fred! Aye lad buttons are getting put into coco and will fly next week.

As for shrooms. The darkweb is your answer. In my Forrest Gump voice 'Thats all i have to say on that...'


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2018)

mr west said:


> Hey every one. God i miss u guys. Im guessing the buttons aint buttoning yet don? Dose anyone know where i can but magic shrooms liberty caps? My m8 wants to micro dose to treat migrains?


i could direct you to a field just outside Cardenden in Fife that has super Liberty Caps....saying that, its probably a housing scheme now.
Hope your good Fred.


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2018)

Yeah im good, im fat and frustrated but other than that alls ok i spose. Fucking half term now ffs. I planted some jake blues x jtr the other day but only half popped recon my seed stash is going over sad face but i did get 4 so could be good. Kids are kidding lmao bless em berty boy is 4 in 2 weeks. Hes such a handfull but lovely too. Wifes 29 then too lol my teen gf aint so any more lol. All the good stuffs jus a memory atm. Me mum has a move date which is soon. Bin 3 years since my dad died on monday so a litttle low tbh and the belly dont help nor the beer lol. Pot is scarce but shittle sort its self out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2018)

Middle age spread is a nightmare Fred. Mind you I started young... 

Macros


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2018)

mr west said:


> Hey every one. God i miss u guys. Im guessing the buttons aint buttoning yet don? Dose anyone know where i can but magic shrooms liberty caps? My m8 wants to micro dose to treat migrains?


These are not the droids you're looking for...


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2018)

Nice one don.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2018)

mr west said:


> Yeah im good, im fat and frustrated but other than that alls ok i spose. Fucking half term now ffs. I planted some jake blues x jtr the other day but only half popped recon my seed stash is going over sad face but i did get 4 so could be good. Kids are kidding lmao bless em berty boy is 4 in 2 weeks. Hes such a handfull but lovely too. Wifes 29 then too lol my teen gf aint so any more lol. All the good stuffs jus a memory atm. Me mum has a move date which is soon. Bin 3 years since my dad died on monday so a litttle low tbh and the belly dont help nor the beer lol. Pot is scarce but shittle sort its self out.


can't imagine you a beer drinker with a belly lad ffs....yer a string bean lol.
Aye. Yin no1 has been at school 3 month already (going for our first parent child update/meeting soon). And no 2 is as wide as the Clyde...cheeky wee lovable cunt lol. He has got the best left foot i have seen on a 2 year old. Ill have him training at Ajax soon Kisses to LGP your lovely "young wife".


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 10, 2018)

mr west said:


> Yeah im good, im fat and frustrated but other than that alls ok i spose. Fucking half term now ffs. I planted some jake blues x jtr the other day but only half popped recon my seed stash is going over sad face but i did get 4 so could be good. Kids are kidding lmao bless em berty boy is 4 in 2 weeks. Hes such a handfull but lovely too. Wifes 29 then too lol my teen gf aint so any more lol. All the good stuffs jus a memory atm. Me mum has a move date which is soon. Bin 3 years since my dad died on monday so a litttle low tbh and the belly dont help nor the beer lol. Pot is scarce but shittle sort its self out.


You fat? I can't imagine that. You have the build of a racing snake lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2018)

Lol racing snake. Not heard thst b4. Now now all i can think of thay dodgy vid with that bloke saying .' Im a snake. Im a snake over and over lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2018)

Howay then Fred link us up?!


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 11, 2018)

mr west said:


>


I bet he's a hit with the ladies


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2018)

its yonks old that vid, i bet hes middle aged and still living with his mum.


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2018)

that killed the convo didnt it lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2018)

Hah bit like my footy post in the UK thread lol.

Bird will fly this week Fred.

Cold is helping the fireballs colours come out.


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2018)

I find the more light it gets past week 5, the more colour comes out. Growing vertically you can see the brightest colour on the front of the buds facing the light. Backside of the buds don't colour up as much....perhaps its not light and air flow....mmmn.


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2018)

Nice one Don. My cloning game seems to be on the up. Iv managed 100% thease last 5 or 6 attempts. I feel like a liverpool fan saying this is gonna be our year every year lmao. But i recon this is gonna be my year to be back on top


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2018)

Onwards and upwards Fred. What are you running atm?


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2018)

I got a "HEY DAVE" bout a week from chop and a casey 5 weeks from chop in flores and 2 dogs in 11ltr pots in veg waiting for clones to root then i got 4 gg4 small just rooted clones and a dippy ellse and casey in small pots waiting to pot on. Ive lost rasclots sour d unfortunately and all the cheese ect yonks ago. I miss the livers and psycho. Im drooling at the prospect of chopping and it may be as soon as laters today if i canny score a bud or 6. Itll pain me to do it but im falling apart not having a smoke and also trying to pack up the larger.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm sure 'Hey Dave' could stand to lose a branch.... 

Sounds like you've a decent stable going. Is the dippy from cut or a seed? Rasc's dippy was a corker. I'm looking forward to having some nice in my jars again too. I'm on the fireballs wax in my vape pen til I get mine down.


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2018)

its a cut but it was a seed i did last year but ive never let it finish lol cuz early chop is better than killing ya kids hahaha. Its kinda a fruity cheese.


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2018)

ive had gg4 for a longish time now but the plant i had in veg died due to rootboundness i think so ive not flowered any off for a while.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2018)

lmao yeah LGP might not go for killing the kids lol. I'm waiting on getting a snip of discobiscuit off a mate soon. Cookies x Livers. sposed to be a corker.

It's males I want atm. need some new blood in the mix.


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2018)

sounds good mate, I got 3 seedlings of jake blues x jack the ripper just on their 2nd set o leafs. Ill keep an eye out for boz for ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2018)

so close I can taste it...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2018)

mr west said:


> sounds good mate, I got 3 seedlings of jake blues x jack the ripper just on their 2nd set o leafs. Ill keep an eye out for boz for ya


I was just talking about old lemon pledge to a mate the other day. I miss that one for sure. aye keep toot for the lads!


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2018)

i got 4 sseedlings but one has fazzeled leafs and dunt look too good mutation type thing bit like them seeds we went halfs on years ago what i cant remember what they called some sub cool beans floater or something.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2018)

hahah yeah I've still got one somewhere. I had high hopes for apollo 11 x c99 but it didn't crack it was old mind


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 13, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao yeah LGP might not go for killing the kids lol. I'm waiting on getting a snip of discobiscuit off a mate soon. Cookies x Livers. sposed to be a corker.
> 
> It's males I want atm. need some new blood in the mix.


I killed a male gonzo not 4-5 days ago man.

My c99/jh are both beasts ur welcome to and ive still 4-5 beans of gdpf2 left so I wanna find a really purple pheno or male to cross with ur sexy plemon when I order my 5x5 
Also ive a nice jabba Jones growing n a tiger Jones both from the original casy Jones cut so again more choices for u to play with bro juat dont forget ur Irish bff


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 13, 2018)

morher fucking GOAT WRECK HAZE IN der


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2018)

Half your pics are just x's lax?

I'm too busy finding me own keepers to take on a load of unknown pips just now. But if you find out stunning giz a shout.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 15, 2018)

Only just come across this thread , kept me busy for hrs


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 15, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Only just come across this thread , kept me busy for hrs


Do you think he needs to put a fan in there? It'll help strengthen the branches too


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 15, 2018)

smokeyone said:


> all you need 2 do with plants from as early as poss is leave the fan directly on the plant for a while hear and there all the branches being moved around get stronger a bit like humans at the gym the parts that are moved on the regs get strong easy tiger hope yhis helps


First offender


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2018)

har de fuckin har har.... I've banged a really powerful fan in there and now the room stinks as I've lost neg pressure... I'm going to put the ozone generator in there for the last couple of weeks as there's a right pen and ink coming off the flower tent.

Welcome along Baz, I went back through my old grows in this thread and had a good chuckle at myself...


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2018)

Drunken high stress training is my fave. Now its a thing. You innovator


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2018)

Lol trend setter me Fred... more like an example of how not to go about things. 

Though i think I've done pretty well this run. That'll be it jinxed now mind haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2018)

is it the plemon with the culy leafs? Itll be a good few months till my tents rocking half like this lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2018)

They're all suffering a bit of taco leaf heat stress mate. The one front right is the plemon.


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2018)

thought so. shes a beast. the on i had was so hard to tame specially in veg. It ended up root bounding its self or me being slack and not flowering it more like. Looking like the fb has made it  plenty of tlc and shell be new growth ing lol. cant wait to flower her man>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2018)

She's a producer mate. Get your garden rocking and put it in it.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 18, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> har de fuckin har har.... I've banged a really powerful fan in there and now the room stinks as I've lost neg pressure... I'm going to put the ozone generator in there for the last couple of weeks as there's a right pen and ink coming off the flower tent.
> 
> Welcome along Baz, I went back through my old grows in this thread and had a good chuckle at myself...


I don't like going back threw mine, I sound like an 8 year old trying to grow cress !!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2018)

Lax posted in my very first journal. Man it was a right laugh looming back at my taped up Mylar in a cupboard under the stairs lol


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 19, 2018)

Howdy Fella, been a wee while eh, looks like you found your feet again man, looking sweet in there. 

Im about to dive back in,been waiting near 2 stretch for a move to a better pad but doesnt look like ill be moving for a wee while so... Still same cookies cut and the gglue ( ive only managed to run them once myself ), and i managed to snag a snip of that Pineapple i had way back at the start. That was the plant that got me to the dance and can't wait to go rounds with her again. 

feels like its been years man !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2018)

Alreet man, blast from the past! Glad to hear you're back on the grow. 

That you waiting on the same move from years back when we last spoke?!


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 19, 2018)

Yep, still waiting man, got an on-going disspute with the landlord


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2018)

Blue pit branch, it just fell off I swear.

Plem
 

They're all doing the dope fiend lean now


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2018)

honest injuns it just fell off sir.
cracking looking harvest around the corner!


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 22, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Blue pit branch, it just fell off I swear.
> View attachment 4094039
> Plem
> View attachment 4094040 View attachment 4094041
> ...


What's that on the top right in the bottom pic? Looks a cracker


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 22, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> What's that on the top right in the bottom pic? Looks a cracker


They all do on closer inspection but that one really drew my eye


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 22, 2018)

That Plem is a beast. Should be called the' baseball Bat' tech. What lights you got in there donny?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> What's that on the top right in the bottom pic? Looks a cracker


back left you mean? that taller one is fireballs the one in the tight is blue pit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> That Plem is a beast. Should be called the' baseball Bat' tech. What lights you got in there donny?


2 x 600w barebulbs, if it aint broke cowboy


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 23, 2018)

Aye i love the 600 hps, only ever went up to a 6 n a 400 in same tent. ' Baby steps '


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 23, 2018)

Well Tonto, its FRIDAY and battlecruiser is calling ! Just time to roll a quick number so i can stand at boozer door and smoke out the St. when i have a fly few puffs and get rid in time for all the heads turning


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2018)

im revisiting the battle cruiser for the 3rd time this after....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2018)

Veg doing alreet. back right is the plemon doing proper shoots now. 
 Scraggly looking C99's 
 
nice frost on the fireballs, it's weird though last run she was first finish and this run it's blue pit near done.


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im revisiting the battle cruiser for the 3rd time this after....


I am revisiting this thread for the 4th time today.....still waiting for the pics to load, lol.....


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 26, 2018)

DST said:


> I am revisiting this thread for the 4th time today.....still waiting for the pics to load, lol.....


Literally thought it was just my phone all day lol. Fireballs are looking sweet mate. Think ill defo be ordering them on my next bean purchase. You guys strains are fire


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 26, 2018)

Flippin' eck Tucker!! That is frosty. 
I'm looking forward to watching mine develop. I'll be sure to keep cuts. Is it similar to glue in the way it grows? Branchy and stretches a fair bit? 
Sterling work mate


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2018)

i think riu is ready for a crash...computer says NO.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2018)

Seems it's been this way for a while now. It took ages to upload them too. Riu is aware of this issue and is currently doing sweet fa to fix it lol.

Cheers for the kind words peeps I'm looking forward to getting it down. It's 9 weeks on the 1st and they've had last feed, they'll get ripen for a week. 

Then there'll be a whole load of floor visible... I put 4 mother's in there a couple weeks back for a cheeky mid crop crop. Ha. I'm contemplating just chucking everything in veg into flower and revegging what I want kept. Barring a couple of keepers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Flippin' eck Tucker!! That is frosty.
> I'm looking forward to watching mine develop. I'll be sure to keep cuts. Is it similar to glue in the way it grows? Branchy and stretches a fair bit?
> Sterling work mate


I'll whip the ones I put in a couple weeks ago and take a couple of snaps. It's tall and lanky. Doesn't quite yield the same but the smoke is worth it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 27, 2018)

I love the colour of it. Is it temperature that's doing it or is like that anyway?
Will the plants straighten that wire out?


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2018)

The FB consistently turns purple around week 5. Winter or summer i get colour. Also outdoor.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2018)

The wire is fairly thick gauge so it won't, they'll just form elbows.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 1, 2018)

Smashing work mate, so is that the blue pitt over in the 600 club? with the Huge Plem colas 
I found them very alike in puffin. Yet to see an average fireballs, theyr all tidy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2018)

aye lad that's the pit under the big plemon buds.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 2, 2018)

How does the pitt pull compared to the fireballs ? Looks like the F.B ^^^ has bigger colas ??

Had a Hotdog seed germ today after prob 9 days. Had 2 in tissue with 2 Dogs i snagged from my brother I was just about to bung them n had a wee peek first naturaly 
Pineapple snip looking braw fella.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2018)

Deceptive photo that, taller colas aye, not as rock hard as the pit but like i said the other day they seem a week behind the rest atm, no idea why either?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2018)

that mid crop rotation. mostly fireballs.
 
fireballs falling over back right and left is the psycho. both a bonny colour. it's been fun having 3 purple strains of differing shades. Plants are falling all over as i take them out. Everything supporting each other is not a good alternative to staking them early. I'm a right lazy fuck when i choose.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 7, 2018)

Tomato cages stop all that. They are the best growing investment I've made


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 7, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 4101707 View attachment 4101708 View attachment 4101709
> that mid crop rotation. mostly fireballs.
> View attachment 4101710
> fireballs falling over back right and left is the psycho. both a bonny colour. it's been fun having 3 purple strains of differing shades.View attachment 4101711 Plants are falling all over as i take them out. Everything supporting each other is not a good alternative to staking them early. I'm a right lazy fuck when i choose.


That purple cola looks amazing. What kind of genetics? I need this...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2018)

Yeah it's a dark purple with or without temps low. The original male was part Heath robinsons black rose so everythings pink or purple to a degree.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Plemon/Breeders_Boutique/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2018)

Plemon is done at 9 but the extra week and she's foxy tailing all over. Bit of a chew to trim the lowers but the main colas must be near an oz a go. If theyre not ill be miffed haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2018)

Sad times round chez gin today. Landlord wants in to do the gas inspection. Pulled down the two tents and hidden all the plants at a mates. I doubt he'll want in the room but I know if I hadn't shut down he will want in. 

All my recent crop in a fuck off vac seal bag and a load of kilners into duffel bags and shot down my birds. Must be a couple of nines still spongy ffs. Should be ok airtight for a day or so.

Blessing he didn't come last week really.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2018)

Good luck with all that shite the day mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2018)

It was all fine. I feel frazzled but relieved. gotta revers the process today and tomorrow now though ....


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 13, 2018)

Thats the kind of stuff that give's me nightmares ! Stlill !! Im constantly keeping tab's on my gas check as its one of the few things they can open your door for. But any and every chance of anyone 'maybe' wanting in and im freaking. Glad all is well mate.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 13, 2018)

That's the beauty of owning your own house. No nosey cunts


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 13, 2018)

Ive even got a direct debit T.V Licence in a gaff i dont live in just to prevent them from even chapping the door. I would hate to have the walls come down for a fiver per week.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Thats the kind of stuff that give's me nightmares ! Stlill !! Im constantly keeping tab's on my gas check as its one of the few things they can open your door for. But any and every chance of anyone 'maybe' wanting in and im freaking. Glad all is well mate.


Aye I was freaking for a bit til I got it down and out but tents are back up all plugged in. The plants are back this evening. As a wise man said yesterday, this time tomorrow you'll be sipping a cold one thinking why was I fretting...


oscaroscar said:


> That's the beauty of owning your own house. No nosey cunts


yeah I bet man. after my ex and the last house though I'm still clearing debt off never mind stacking for a deposit. I should have gone FT dealing but it's not what I'm about really. 


greenjambo said:


> Ive even got a direct debit T.V Licence in a gaff i dont live in just to prevent them from even chapping the door. I would hate to have the walls come down for a fiver per week.


I telt that mob to GTF filled in the self cert form saying I don;t agree with their procedure and I would class their entering as trespass. no more letters nor knocks. fuck that lot, that said I don't watch live telly.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 14, 2018)

I would love to give them the fek off, but being a council pad they would get on to them, and for a fiver a week i'd rather not. Last year, the 1 run i done was in week 4-5 and the tennancy was due to be re-newed, so i approached them a week early but was told it had to be a house visit the following day. I had to get a transit van n shift all to a mates asap. The guy wasnt in long and never went into any rooms but as you said if i had'nt moved things it would be the 1 time he wanted to check !
Ive just had to order some new corners for tent poles. Got 1 Pineapple, 1 sad looking Cookie but it'll come round, and 2 pips, a hotdog and a zpine my bro crossed lvrk x zskittles x Pineapple ( c99 prob. ). Soon as theyr big enough to go ill be cracking.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2018)

A healthy para never heart ne one eh lad! sounds like a canny line up geez


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2018)

Veg lot not looking great

Back home safe..


Drying a few bits of fireballs that were spongy when I unpacked them.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 15, 2018)

Fortunately they are tough plants.
I've been ill and my plants have been looking like that because I couldn't get to them.....but they
are hanging in there and still making nice buds.


cof


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 16, 2018)

How's it @curious old fart !!

Been looking at a new prop. Was thinking of getting a heated one for a few quid more. Ive rooted clones with palstic bottles covering them, but a new prop is needed and think this a win win, if any issues ill just leave off.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds like a canny line up geez


No too sure bout that lol, going to pop some beans while i wait on the Pine n Cookies getting big enough for cut's. Got some ' Chuckers Paradise gear ' Was wanting to get a solid male to x the cookies, But im Only using a 1m2 tent for flowering so giong to have to chose my line up carefully. The Pineapple is a producer and going to take up a whack but im fine with that  
Got to get a bigger tent rocking i think.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Back home safe..


Got that relief phase ?? Kinda glad lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2018)

big time man haha potted up the little ones and jarred up the quick drying stuff. it's all coming together nicely... i heard a dicky bird fly past my place heading north this morning...


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 16, 2018)

Mate ill b up n waiting on Fairy.
No had much luck @ Cheltenham but nothing gets me more than getting my grow on. As you said its like losing an arm.
Pineapples ready for re-housing

Cookies coming round after a rough start

Imo this gsc cut is a breeders dream. Cant wait to see it grown to its potential


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2018)

Was the one in the bigger pot the cookies Aye?! It's labelled as but I just want to check mate.

Shame about the nags man. I wouldn't know where to begin with that lot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> Fortunately they are tough plants.
> I've been ill and my plants have been looking like that because I couldn't get to them.....but they
> are hanging in there and still making nice buds.
> 
> ...


Yeah they're hardier than I feel a lot of the time cof. 

I got a little taste of some gelato off a mate Thursday morning and for old times sake I smoked it out of that little bubbler from your avatar. Felt almost weird not vaping my herb.

Hope you're feeling better Cof.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 17, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yeah they're hardier than I feel a lot of the time cof.
> 
> I got a little taste of some gelato off a mate Thursday morning and for old times sake I smoked it out of that little bubbler from your avatar. Felt almost weird not vaping my herb.
> 
> Hope you're feeling better Cof.


With your record for glass, I'm impressed that it has lasted this long. Congratulations.

I haven't had any flowers since I discovered vaping concentrates. The water in the bong has dried.

Health problem is low potassium and keeping it regulated. The doc chewed my rear end for not getting blood test. I'm listening to what she said. I'm tired of being sick.


cof


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 17, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Was the one in the bigger pot the cookies Aye?! It's labelled as but I just want to check mate.
> 
> Shame about the nags man. I wouldn't know where to begin with that lot.


aye thats correcto


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> With your record for glass, I'm impressed that it has lasted this long. Congratulations.
> 
> I haven't had any flowers since I discovered vaping concentrates. The water in the bong has dried.
> 
> ...


My record for most things tbf haha. Yeah I've not bothered with my volcano since I got some wax in a vape pen. It's just so easy and portable. 

Low pk huh I think canna do a supplement... sorry poor joke.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 17, 2018)

don't I need a fan?


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2018)

Touché


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 22, 2018)

Just came up road n there 2 vans doing alot of work in my stair. I go in and they'r waiting to get in my gaff to change n move my lekky meter. No notice, nout. Ive only got the 4 wee things in cupboard, no much smell, but if i was'nt waiting on new corners for the tent it would've be up n rocking. Theres was no chance of moving anything so i shut the room door, gave them my key n left them to it. I'll nip back in couple hrs.

And my new heated prop just arrived today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2018)

I got busted Friday. Had an altercation in my street with two guys, i went into my gaff n got tooled up. Went back out and they'd done one down the street. An hour passed and the door went. I thought it was them back to give me a going over so I opened the door with a hammer and the carving knife. It was a team of coppers.

Night in the cells. Cultivation charge and section 4 threatening behaviour. Im screwed. They slashed the tents chopped cables and took all the lights n kit and threw coco all over my wardrobe full of clothes. Cowboys hanging up his spurs again.

So the more ing after the solicitor tells me they've statements off two women saying I chased them down the road. I reckon their blokes put them up to it.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 25, 2018)

Oh No man !! Thats a right downer mate, lost for words.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2018)

Mate I'm in bits still. Gonna speak to the solicitor the morrow n see what the score is. See what I can fight.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Mar 25, 2018)

Shit so sorry to hear bro.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 25, 2018)

Were the birds there when you were having it out ?? If its a bollocks charge, the coppers will likley know the statements were bollocks and prob drop that one come court or offer it dropped for a guilty plea on the growing. If it were to go to trial and the witnesses were'nt even there it will owt mate. Its how they make you plead to the cultivation charge without any further proceedings.

Still a fkn nightmare for you pal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2018)

Nah man I never saw any birds at all. Apparently one of them was pregnant ffs. Theyve 2 statements to my 1 and I was pissed. Add that to me opening the door ready to rock, I'm fucked.

See what comes the morrow. I know I wasn't pissed enough to mistake two blokes for birds though. The cultivation I can't fight. Best bit is they were so chuffed with themselves finding the grow they missed everything else. Last crop scales n coin. Very thin silver lining.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 25, 2018)

Brutal fella..

Some fkr's broke into her old man's pad lastnight, second time in couple weeks, right through the front window 30 yards from nick. Grabbed bottles of vodka ffs, its done the guy's napper in that much he's wanting to sell up. Police are'nt interested,not much to investigate apparently smh


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 25, 2018)

Holy shit mate. That's terrible news. Who called the pigs then? I don't suppose you'll ever know. 
What cunts chucking coco in your wardrobe. 
Gutted for you. Any CCTV on your street? 
Gutted


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Brutal fella..
> 
> Some fkr's broke into her old man's pad lastnight, second time in couple weeks, right through the front window 30 yards from nick. Grabbed bottles of vodka ffs, its done the guy's napper in that much he's wanting to sell up. Police are'nt interested,not much to investigate apparently smh


Ffs man that's no good. Twice in two weeks and they aren't arsed. That's shite like.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Holy shit mate. That's terrible news. Who called the pigs then? I don't suppose you'll ever know.
> What cunts chucking coco in your wardrobe.
> Gutted for you. Any CCTV on your street?
> Gutted


No idea really. Best I can figure the blokes fucked off n got their birds to ring but I dunno for sure. 

No cctv. Vest cam off the copper of me opening the door is damming as. I'm going to plead I was threatened and feared they were coming back to do me over.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 26, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Ffs man that's no good. Twice in two weeks and they aren't arsed. That's shite like.


He's not been staying there since he had a stroke, needs alot of work/upgrading but nice BIG detatched old school churchy type house worth a pretty penny. The poilce say they must have been wearing gloves so cant do fuck all ???? Detective work at its best. The lass is going to bell them today on his behalf to find out wtf is going on.

Got to say ive been thinking more about your situ mate. Its gutted me, but im sure its hitting you worse. The worst partof being caught growing for me was the fact it would go down as previous and to be caught twice kinda leaves no excuses. The second time did come as you know 11 months later and i spent a week in jail for 4 plants before i got bail n eventually changed to 240 hrs C.S. Thats been over 5 yrs now, but dont know where i would stand if the walls came down again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2018)

must have been wearing gloves my arse, couldn't be bothered to look for the scrotes more like.

yeah I'm trying to hold it together best I can. my lass was about to move into mine and she's given notice on her pad already too but she's not so keen now as my landlord will likely want me out if/when he finds out. So we're looking at places to move now but they're all 6 month min and she was wanting away back to Germany before then. I've royally fucked up.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 26, 2018)

Ouch.....I feel it man, It drive's me crazy how something like this totally screw's everything, ive been trying for years to get back on my feet. Been on my arse since i lost my old flat ect....Had the idea that i would get it all back but it left me in a fkd up position staying in someone else's gaff with their rules ect. That kicked me harder/longer than the loss of the grow. 

As you said, its the stuff that will continue to be effected for fek knows how long.....

Bastardo's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2018)

yeah I have a feeling I'm going to be affected by this for a long time. I was literally just getting back on my feet after my last break up 18 month back. very real chance they can jail me.


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2018)

Get your story as straight as and brief sorted. You will beat this lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2018)

Spoken to a mate who had a decent brief that got his charges reduced pretty much to minimums. He's said I won't see jail. But will have to see what I end up with down the line. 

See what's in the witness statements and what he can argue. Bit less panicky now, trying to get somewhere to live sorted before the landlord hears and evicts me.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 26, 2018)

Fucking harsh.
The cultivation shouldn't be more than a small fine and a few weeks CS.
The rest sounds like self defence to me. I mean if a couple of lads tried to get the better of you/break in and threatened to come back armed what's a man supposed to do!!
Best of luck with it man. Fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2018)

Cheers man, yeah it's gonna suck for a while. Fine and CS I can deal with but if the other goes against me it's going to be hard to bare.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 27, 2018)

Hope your cheering up a wee bit pal


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2018)

Kinda man. Bit less panicky as more plans get made, trying to keep my brain occupied.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 27, 2018)

So it took me 20 min's to find out who broke into the in-laws gaff. Fkn junkies. They took half dozen bottles of vodka so i only had one place to check. Sure as shite on a dog, fkr's were trying to punt it in my local, now the hide n seek game begins !!! Just the kind of hassle i did'nt need right now......
Mind the lurcher and the hare scene in Snatch !!! Its On


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2018)

At a church service the preacher asked the congregation what biblical verses helped sustain them. We heard the usual, 23 Psalm, The Lord's Prayer, John 3:16. etc., until a mother with 3 small children replied, "and this too, shall pass."

Hang in there, it's just another bump in the road.


cof


----------



## mr west (Mar 28, 2018)

Hold tight Man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> So it took me 20 min's to find out who broke into the in-laws gaff. Fkn junkies. They took half dozen bottles of vodka so i only had one place to check. Sure as shite on a dog, fkr's were trying to punt it in my local, now the hide n seek game begins !!! Just the kind of hassle i did'nt need right now......
> Mind the lurcher and the hare scene in Snatch !!! Its On


chase em down jambo lad. mate of mine just had his door smashed by crackheads along the road after his stash and coin. Second time in 3 month they've tried him. that lot don't give a fuck who they rob. Sure as shit they'll beg when you catch them.

The more I talk to folks, the more things fall into place. I had the landlord in to do the gas check last week and he was telling me the neighbour 2 up had his window put out by rival dealers up the street, they'd got the wrong house. I'm thinking they saw me clearing out the plants night before the landlord came and fancied their chances.

Serves me right for thinking I could fly under the radar in such a ruthless area.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> At a church service the preacher asked the congregation what biblical verses helped sustain them. We heard the usual, 23 Psalm, The Lord's Prayer, John 3:16. etc., until a mother with 3 small children replied, "and this too, shall pass."
> 
> Hang in there, it's just another bump in the road.
> 
> ...


I'm done with bumps Cof. 

I'll be ok in another couple years in another country. til then I'm just getting my ducks in a row.

My German course starts 19th April. Berlin have MMJ already in a manner of speaking.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2018)

mr west said:


> Hold tight Man.


Trying brother!


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 30, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> chase em down jambo lad. mate of mine just had his door smashed by crackheads along the road after his stash and coin. Second time in 3 month they've tried him. that lot don't give a fuck who they rob. Sure as shit they'll beg when you catch them.
> 
> The more I talk to folks, the more things fall into place. I had the landlord in to do the gas check last week and he was telling me the neighbour 2 up had his window put out by rival dealers up the street, they'd got the wrong house. I'm thinking they saw me clearing out the plants night before the landlord came and fancied their chances.
> 
> Serves me right for thinking I could fly under the radar in such a ruthless area.


What started the bother with the two blokes? 
I can't see the threatening behaviour charge sticking because you thought you were going to be attacked and when you saw who it was you stopped. 
It sucks mate. I feel for you


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 30, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> chase em down jambo lad. mate of mine just had his door smashed by crackheads along the road after his stash and coin. Second time in 3 month they've tried him. that lot don't give a fuck who they rob. Sure as shit they'll beg when you catch them.


Your right mate, fkn scroats. Right through the double glazing to snatch vodka and deoderants ffs !! Its done the old mans napper in. Rediculous non-effort by police, but its a wee toon and i wont miss them. 
As you say these ckeeky monkies will stop at nothing. You think they were after your grow ? Suppose it dont matter now, no wonder your thinking of jumping ship, ' The DST method '.
The worst thing about getting caught growing is to do it again leaves no excuses.

Chin up mate



oscaroscar said:


> It sucks mate. I feel for you


yep


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> What started the bother with the two blokes?
> I can't see the threatening behaviour charge sticking because you thought you were going to be attacked and when you saw who it was you stopped.
> It sucks mate. I feel for you


Doesn't take much round my way at midnight on a Friday. I'm not 100% though I was fairly pissed. Trying not to thunk about it too much til I get to see the solicitor post statements.

I did threaten them but it was two blokes not 3 birds like the plod saying. I reckon the lads were either holding or wrecked themselves and got their birds to make the statements. There's been probs with other dealers in the street just after Xmas my neighbour had windows smashed. 

Ah fuck I dunno. The story is weird but I've only part of it so far.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Your right mate, fkn scroats. Right through the double glazing to snatch vodka and deoderants ffs !! Its done the old mans napper in. Rediculous non-effort by police, but its a wee toon and i wont miss them.
> As you say these ckeeky monkies will stop at nothing. You think they were after your grow ? Suppose it dont matter now, no wonder your thinking of jumping ship, ' The DST method '.
> The worst thing about getting caught growing is to do it again leaves no excuses.
> 
> ...


 Took the man's deodorant?! Wtf. 

Aye it's not a big place. Just make sure you catch them out of camera sight. 

Aye I'm Berlin bound anyway whatever happens lol unless I get nicked which is highly unlikely. I'm a model citizen and they've nothing to say dealing due to their own sloppiness. 

Just jumping each hurdle as they come now. Told my landlord I'm off but he's in the states atm. I've paid the months rent and am gonna be out toot suite. Next hurdle is telling my gaffer but that should be fine I think.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 1, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Took the man's deodorant?! Wtf.
> 
> Aye it's not a big place. Just make sure you catch them out of camera sight.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised your gaffer hasn't had his collar felt with all the crap he gets up to. At the very least I'd have thought he'd have a driving under the influence charge


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2018)

He very nearly did. He had the gypsies kiss and went legit. Made and spent more than a lot of folks have earned in a lifetime. Nothing to show for it but no record either.

He doesn't have a license to drive. Failed the test a couple of times. He's a good guy really, his foibles same as the rest of us.


----------



## Maryjane123 (Jun 30, 2020)

Havent been on here in a canny few years like, just wanted to say m8, just read this. Hope times are betta for ya now. When you return, drop is a msg. Sounds like a fucking nightmare, to many silly cunts round these parts.


----------

